# Kendall and Kylie Jenner



## Swanky

Cont. . .

This thread is for news and gossip only.  It's not reserved only for negative news or only positive news.   

*Please do not have personal chats in this thread and please discuss her show in our TV forum. *

Remain  respectful at all times, if  you aren't talking directly about Kendall and Kylie +  family, then it doesn't belong.   NO personal comments about/to members  in this thread and we highly  recommending using the Ignore User  function.

Previous thread here.


----------



## knics33

Kylie... wow.

And I agree that the whole apps to completely change everything about the way you look is weird. Like, _really _weird lol. Can you just imagine the hot mess-ness that would have existed if all these things would have been available back in the Myspace days . 

Maybe I am biased, but young Hollywood and teenagers these days are SO try hard! Like, tone it down a few notches lol! JMO.


----------



## andicandi3x12

These hair extensions are all from the same company who gives out codes and branding to "IG famous gurus". Overpriced clip ins is all they are. They just rebrand for the specific celeb. Her hair looks like trash, the blending is so terrible it looks like ratty 3 month old pack hair thats tangling and shedding. I know there will be people lining up the spend the $250+a pack on this trash especially her IG followers.


----------



## redney

Didn't one of the other Ks have a hair extension thing? Kimmie? Kan't remember all the crappy products that family shills.


----------



## Humbugged

redney said:


> Didn't one of the other Ks have a hair extension thing? Kimmie? Kan't remember all the *crappy products *that family shills.




Krappy products surely ?


----------



## redney

Humbugged said:


> Krappy products surely ?



Oh yes, thank you. Krappy products for sure!


----------



## charmesh

This would have been the perfect time to split the thread in two. Kylie and Kendall are moving in completely separate directions. Their not little anymore. At this point it's like Kourtney and Khloe sharing a thread. Does Kourtney's thread ever move anymore? But she has her own thread.


----------



## Queenpixie

WHY WHY WHY!!! LOOK AT YOUR SISTER KENDALL AND STOP LOOKING AT KIM!!

MESS MESS MESS


----------



## Lounorada

She looks unbelievably rough.


----------



## Humbugged

Looks like Kendall is doing the Chanel SS15 campaign .Baptiste Giabiconi just posted a pic of the two of them



> On the set of the last @karllagerfeld campaign With @kendalljenner !!! #fashion #springsummer2015 #model


----------



## Thingofbeauty

That's Kendall?


----------



## saira1214

Lounorada said:


> She looks unbelievably rough.



Probably hungover.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks cute with bangs.


----------



## Jikena

Kylie's eyes look like they're swollen


----------



## kirsten

Her face is swollen like Tygas (besides the injections.) I wonder if they are sniffing a little something.


----------



## Bentley1

Kylie looks beat up.  That's a 16 year old face? Depressing.


----------



## knasarae

Kendall looks good with those bangs.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Kylie's non-photo shopped face looks old beyond her years.


----------



## Encore Hermes

X17 online credit
They change so quickly age 15





networth


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Jesus that's sad.


----------



## AEGIS

on a positive note, Kendall looks great


----------



## redney

Kylie has become a caricature of herself.


----------



## stylemepretty

I'm scared to see what she's going to look like in a few years time.


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> X17 online credit
> They change so quickly age 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> networth



Yikes, she looks terrifying  like a blow up doll. SMH


----------



## pixiejenna

Wow when you see  the pic from only  two years ago it's a shame she messed with her face like that. She looked so much better before than after. I know every teen wants to look older than they are but geeze that's a pretty rough transition. She looks way older than 17 i really  dread what she's  going to look like when she ages.


----------



## Jayne1

stylemepretty said:


> I'm scared to see what she's going to look like in a few years time.


Not me.  I'm fascinated.


----------



## Tara one

Jayne1 said:


> Not me.  I'm fascinated.




Me too!! Lol


----------



## Sasha2012

Her sister Kourtney Kardashian celebrated her baby shower with the help of her close friends and family earlier this week.

But model Kendall Jenner was forced to miss the special occasion, jetting off to Paris for some business meetings in order to further her fashion career.

The 19-year-old beauty ventured out and about in the French capital on Thursday morning wearing a seriously chic ensemble.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...beige-trousers-woolly-knit.html#ixzz3J7H4ZwPB


----------



## Nathalya

I want her legs!


----------



## myown

kendall looks great with bangs!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Encore Hermes said:


> X17 online credit
> They change so quickly age 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> networth


----------



## Humbugged

Kendall is the new 'Face of Estee Lauder'

http://www.esteelauder.com/kendall?...?cm_mmc=Linkshare-_-QFGLnEolOWg-_-1-_-151+-_-

and gets a spread in December's Vogue

http://www.vogue.com/3621935/kendall-jenner-new-model-estee-lauder-global/


----------



## Staci_W

I won't be buying any more EL products. I prefer class and morals, and won't support the use of trash. Honestly, I just don't get it. Why is this family famous still? I make it a point not to comment on their threads anymore for the most part so I'm not contributing to the attention they get. They need to go away.


----------



## PurseNut911

Gotta hand it to Kendall though. She has a legit career now. Can't say that for any of her sisters.


----------



## labelwhore04

Damn that's a pretty big deal. Good for her.


----------



## labelwhore04

Staci_W said:


> I won't be buying any more EL products. I prefer class and morals, and won't support the use of trash. Honestly, I just don't get it. Why is this family famous still? I make it a point not to comment on their threads anymore for the most part so I'm not contributing to the attention they get. They need to go away.



What do you have against Kendall though? She's just using her connections to make a legitimate career, which is more that can be said for the rest of that family. It's great that she's doing this rather than chasing a man around, hanging out with losers and partying all day(cough kylie) or making sex tapes.


----------



## anitalilac

So who is Kendall's manager?


----------



## GingerSnap527

It is a good move for Kendall, but I don't see her representing Estée Lauder. As if she is maybe too young for the brand, unless they are moving to a different target audience.


----------



## zippie

Good for Kendall, she's a pretty girl and has a legit career.


----------



## zen1965

labelwhore04 said:


> Damn that's a pretty big deal. Good for her.



My first thoughts exactly.
I do hope she treads lightly now and stays away from the trashy image of her sisters (bar Kourtney).
Kim is probably fuming.


----------



## zaara10

GingerSnap527 said:


> It is a good move for Kendall, but I don't see her representing Estée Lauder. As if she is maybe too young for the brand, unless they are moving to a different target audience.




I agree. Maybe they're trying to move the brand toward a younger audience. I don't know why though.


----------



## Staci_W

labelwhore04 said:


> What do you have against Kendall though? She's just using her connections to make a legitimate career, which is more that can be said for the rest of that family. It's great that she's doing this rather than chasing a man around, hanging out with losers and partying all day(cough kylie) or making sex tapes.



All of this is true. Good points. I wouldn't like it if people judged me based on my sister. I guess we'll see how her career plays out. 

Still, I prefer to spend my money on products with no Kardashian connections. Perhaps over time she can completely unkardashian herself. That hasn't happened for me yet, but there is hope. 

Yes, I'm aware I'm contradicting myself. It's still how I feel. A shame because I really like their color envy lipsticks.


----------



## Staci_W

zaara10 said:


> I agree. Maybe they're trying to move the brand toward a younger audience. I don't know why though.



Because they are thought of as an old lady brand I would guess.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Don't her sisters have a makeup Kollection?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

This is a pretty big deal but for me, I don't see her as representative of the brand. 

But then I never liked Paltrow either.

Nobody has represented the brand as perfectly as Elizabeth Hurley in my mind.


----------



## labelwhore04

Staci_W said:


> Because they are thought of as an old lady brand I would guess.



yes! All my memories of estee lauder consist of my grandma giving me those sample sets that they would give you when you make a purchase.


----------



## zen1965

Umph. I guess I am an old Lady then.
Represented by Kendall J.


----------



## Nathalya

Thingofbeauty said:


> This is a pretty big deal but for me, I don't see her as representative of the brand.
> 
> But then I never liked Paltrow either.
> 
> Nobody has represented the brand as perfectly as Elizabeth Hurley in my mind.



agreed, but good for kendall. At least she's making a legitimate career.




anitalilac said:


> So who is Kendall's manager?



I was wondering the same. Is pmk managing her?

Kim will probably release some new a$$ or boob pic.


----------



## Humbugged

anitalilac said:


> So who is Kendall's manager?



I imagine that Kris (or Liz Roman who seems to have looked after her and Kylie while PMK's head was up Kimmy's butt) )is still her 'business manager'. There is still all the deals she has as a pair with Kylie .

But she has her own agent who works for The Society Management/Elite Models called Ashleah Gonzalez. She reps Kendall and a few other of the younger models on their books.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I admire Kendall for seeing that there is another way to survive other than what her mother taught them. I don't think it's in any way easy what she's doing, because the women in the family seem very clannish and competitive and there very much seems to be a pecking order. She seems to be the only one trying to break out of that and to resist what PMK has planned for her.

She has also managed to avoid the mandated "you must have a man to bring you extra attention". 

While I don't think she's supermodel material, she certainly has the body for runway and hopefully can learn and improve. I hope she stays away from the plastic surgeries as she is pretty already. I feel sorry for Kylie because I think she too could have made her own way. But I think she has a bit of Khloe syndrome - I'm not as pretty as Kim so I have to try extra hard to please my mom.


----------



## Humbugged

zaara10 said:


> I agree. Maybe they're trying to move the brand toward a younger audience. I don't know why though.



Here's what they said




> Global brand president Jane Hertzmark Hudis summed it up best: Bridging  the worlds of high fashion, entertainment and social media, Kendall is a  modern beauty who represents a whole new generation of women who live,  breathe and share beauty, fashion and life 24/7, on their own terms, in a  visually compelling way, she said, then went on to coin our new  favorite word. She is the ultimate instagirl, and we are excited to  leverage her image, voice, energy and extraordinary social media power  to introduce Estée Lauder to millions of young women around the world.



I think it's a case of expanding the brand to a younger demo as well as what they already have .And Kendall does have a **** load of followers across the social media platforms - 16 million on Instagram alone


----------



## Encore Hermes

Great move *now run quickly away from the Kardashian vortex of hell.....and build off this opportunity. 

From the EL website, her video in link (side eye at the list of her favorite EL products because I don't think she has applied makeup herself for years) 


http://www.esteelauder.com/kendall

From daily mail 
.............also reveals that as part of the company's new 360-degree marketing campaign, they chose Kendall in part due to her huge social media following and made the decision that she would announce her appointment on Twitter and Instagram.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-beauty-giant-Est-e-Lauder.html#ixzz3JAX01FBm


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Now I don't see the brand as old at all. I have a few staple products from them I have bought consistently over the years. I see them as rather Old World and elegant, if that makes any sense?


----------



## dr.pepper

EL may be a tired grandma brand to some of us, but think about if you're 16 and really unfamiliar with the brand. 

It doesn't already have that old woman stigma to you, Kendall makes you look at it and maybe you buy.

She looks lovely in the pic. I think she's a good fit. EL is kind o the Ralph Lauren of cosmetics with crisp, all-American looks for campaigns and Kendall fits that.


----------



## Queenpixie

lmao.. Kim must be baffled.. she was on the scene from 2006.. and this kendall models for 2 years and gets to represent a brand XD

good on kendall though .. she has potential..


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

It's def a grandma brand in my book but it's a gig, and I'm sure it's a big deal for her. Congrats, Kendall.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

EL Double Wear line is a great line ad they do great serums etc.

This is a good move for both IMHO. EL looks great on  her CV and the brand gets a younger audience.

She is truly the only Jenner/Kardashian I'm rooting for. If only because she has a chance to breakaway from them.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> EL Double Wear line is a great line ad they do great serums etc.
> 
> This is a good move for both IMHO. EL looks great on  her CV and the brand gets a younger audience.
> 
> She is truly the only Jenner/Kardashian I'm rooting for. If only because she has a chance to breakaway from them.


I agree. It is a very good line and their make-up removers are really good as well. Plus they've put out some amazing lipsticks in recent years - fresh colours and great formulas. I hope she truly is able to escape the viper pit.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

FreeSpirit71 said:


> She is truly the only Jenner/Kardashian I'm rooting for. If only because she has a chance to breakaway from them.



Amazing, in and of itself.  She's no rocket scientist but breaking away from the Kim mold in that family is sheer genius.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Kylie looks like a slutty mermaid, which is a shame because she has potential to be more. And she will regret this look in about 5-10 years.

Kendall, though boring, is probably the one I respect most (Kourtney not too far behind). But that doesn't mean much when compared to the rest of her family.


----------



## Tivo

Oh please. This hype was all planned in advance. I have no doubt PMK paid and promised dearly to some nasty people in charge to push their brand. You need only look at that horrid Holiday card from last year to see the story foretold.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Tivo said:


> Oh please. This hype was all planned in advance. I have no doubt PMK paid and promised dearly to some nasty people in charge to push their brand. You need only look at that horrid Holiday card from last year to see the story foretold.



Sorry, what hype?  If PMK is involved, it may be the _only_ decent thing she's done. At least Kendall is out there with a job, doing ok. Rather than selling a sex-tape and her trash-bag azz and sketchy associations with rappers (unlike some others in her family ie - all of them)


----------



## Tivo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Sorry, what hype?  If PMK is involved, it may be the _only_ decent thing she's done. At least Kendall is out there with a job, doing ok. Rather than selling a sex-tape and her trash-bag azz and sketchy associations with rappers (unlike some others in her family ie - all of them)


Yes, but at what cost? Somebody paid or will pay. This kind of fame and exposure is not free in this sicko society, day and age. Anybody can be made into a celebrity with the proper backers and investors and they aren't going to do anything out of the goodness of their hearts.


----------



## Lounorada

Tivo said:


> Oh please. This hype was all planned in advance. I have no doubt PMK paid and promised dearly to some nasty people in charge to push their brand. You need only look at that horrid Holiday card from last year to see the story foretold.






Tivo said:


> Yes, but at what cost? Somebody paid or will pay. This kind of fame and exposure is not free in this sicko society, day and age. Anybody can be made into a celebrity with the proper backers and investors and they aren't going to do anything out of the goodness of their hearts.



Agreed and agreed.  Speak the truth Tivo, especially when it comes to this family!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I guess my point is: Kendall is the least offensive of the K's. She has a job. 

It's not high praise but it's all I can muster for any of them.


----------



## lizmil

Staci_W said:


> I won't be buying any more EL products. I prefer class and morals, and won't support the use of trash. Honestly, I just don't get it. Why is this family famous still? I make it a point not to comment on their threads anymore for the most part so I'm not contributing to the attention they get. They need to go away.



I feel the same! I just bought a whole bunch of EL a few weeks ago and now the famewh0ring family is their new face?  Although  I think Kendall seems to be trying to differentiate herself.  But shame on EL.  They couldn't have picked someone else equally attractive?

I stopped buying Bobbi Brown because of Katie Holmes, not someone I wanted to support either.

Remember the young gal that was discovered at the world cup or olympics or whatever they dropped her from L'Oreal or Lancome (forget which) because she posted pics of herself hunting?

I guess fame wh0ring is better than hunting?

EDIT: Forgot to say,  I _like _the EL skincare too, sigh!


----------



## Encore Hermes

I have read a few articles about Kendall with EL and when they describe Her I read a lot of  'new it girl' and popular on social media and I think they are very open about choosing her because of her popularity.
If they are trying to rejuvenate the brand image she could be a good choice if she is tweeting and instagram-ing  about the product.  I think they are trying to appeal to a younger demographic and young girls relate to her. 

So we will see. I still think she is dull but if they use her in smiling campaigns, coach her heavily for commercials, it could work for both.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Man, I'm not a fan of EL but I do love Mac and Bobbi Brown (EL is like the mommy/grandma to those brands) and I refuse to let some reality tv famehos interfere with what I like and where I spend my money. That honestly makes zero sense to me but different strokes for different folks.


----------



## pixiejenna

GingerSnap527 said:


> It is a good move for Kendall, but I don't see her representing Estée Lauder. As if she is maybe too young for the brand, unless they are moving to a different target audience.




This struck  me as a odd  pairing  too. They must really  want to target younger people  to revitalize  the brand. I'm in my early  30's and I think  of EL as a old lady  brand.  I think most of her fans would lean towards  drug store brands and for higher  end products MAC, clinique, and stuff at Sephora/Ulta.


----------



## tequila29

pixiejenna said:


> This struck  me as a odd  pairing  too. They must really  want to target younger people  to revitalize  the brand. I'm in my early  30's and I think  of EL as a old lady  brand.  I think most of her fans would lean towards  drug store brands and for higher  end products MAC, clinique, and stuff at Sephora/Ulta.


Well Estee Lauder owns MAC and Clinique, not to mention Jo Malone, Bobbi Brown, La Mer and other high end brands so Estee Lauder is a huge company that with all of the brands it owns generates over $10 Billion in sales.  

But I agree with you, Estee Lauder to me is a total old lady brand.  There is nothing young and hip about it.  I guess they are rebranding and want to attract a younger audience and are going with a high profile starlet like Kendall but I will always think of EL as an old lady brand.  Particularly, the smell of their lipstick turns me right off.


----------



## poopsie

LOL. My first job in retail back in 1980 was at the EL counter. So many elderly ladies drenched in Youth Dew. :weird: I was so happy to transfer over to Borghese


----------



## Jennifer N

dailymail.co.uk


----------



## pinkfeet

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Man, I'm not a fan of EL but I do love Mac and Bobbi Brown (EL is like the mommy/grandma to those brands) and I refuse to let some reality tv famehos interfere with what I like and where I spend my money. That honestly makes zero sense to me but different strokes for different folks.



lol this is one reason why things never change and companies do whatever they want and get away with it : because people have to have STUFF no matter what.


----------



## Jennifer N

Vogue December 2014
allthingskendall.tumblr.com


----------



## Jennifer N

Vogue December 2014 continued...
allthingskendall.tumblr.com


----------



## tequila29

lizmil said:


> I feel the same! I just bought a whole bunch of EL a few weeks ago and now the famewh0ring family is their new face?  Although  I think Kendall seems to be trying to differentiate herself.  But shame on EL.  They couldn't have picked someone else equally attractive?
> 
> I stopped buying Bobbi Brown because of Katie Holmes, not someone I wanted to support either.
> 
> Remember the young gal that was discovered at the world cup or olympics or whatever they dropped her from L'Oreal or Lancome (forget which) because she posted pics of herself hunting?
> 
> I guess fame wh0ring is better than hunting?
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to say,  I _like _the EL skincare too, sigh!


I don't like Katie Homes either.  She's far too aloof and uppity and now she's an Oil of Olay spokesperson.  I will still buy the product as I like their make up removing cloths but ya, I don't let spokespeople dictate whether or not I will buy their products.  I just have to like the product.


----------



## Saviola

Good for Kendall, she looks so beautiful. She is a breath of fresh air in comparison to the rest of the trash Klan.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Jennifer N said:


> dailymail.co.uk





Kendall looks beautiful. Good for her for getting this new branding deal with EL. She's not only the most naturally beautiful of all those plastic sisters she has, she seems to be the only one who's keeping it classy and saying away from plastic surgeons. Good for her. 


Kylie on the other hand is already getting herself ready to become the 4th trashy Kardashian sister thanks to who her mother is. Lip injections? check. Next will be the butt implants.


----------



## dr.pepper

tequila29 said:


> I don't like Katie Homes either.  She's far too aloof and uppity and now she's an Oil of Olay spokesperson.




Sorry but how can you be aloof AND uppity? LOLZ.

Can anyone 25 or under say their impression of EL as a brand? I wonder what the cutoff age is for thinking of them as an old lady brand. 

I remember being in ninth grade and (accidentally) breaking an EL powder my mother bought me. I carried guilt about breaking it for WAY too long because I was such a goody-goody! I felt bad I broke it because it was $26 or so.


----------



## Nathalya

tequila29 said:


> *Well Estee Lauder owns MAC and Clinique, not to mention Jo Malone, Bobbi Brown, La Mer *and other high end brands so Estee Lauder is a huge company that with all of the brands it owns generates over $10 Billion in sales.
> 
> But I agree with you, Estee Lauder to me is a total old lady brand.  There is nothing young and hip about it.  I guess they are rebranding and want to attract a younger audience and are going with a high profile starlet like Kendall but I will always think of EL as an old lady brand.  Particularly, the smell of their lipstick turns me right off.


I had no idea.

Her latest pics are still a bit meh.


----------



## lulu212121

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz..................................


----------



## dangerouscurves

Staci_W said:


> I won't be buying any more EL products. I prefer class and morals, and won't support the use of trash. Honestly, I just don't get it. Why is this family famous still? I make it a point not to comment on their threads anymore for the most part so I'm not contributing to the attention they get. They need to go away.



Honestly, I felt the same way when their family members started carrying Givenchy but this time I have to say good for Kendall. She's starting to build a legitimate career, unlike the others.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Thingofbeauty said:


> This is a pretty big deal but for me, I don't see her as representative of the brand.
> 
> But then I never liked Paltrow either.
> 
> Nobody has represented the brand as perfectly as Elizabeth Hurley in my mind.



For me it's Paulina Porizkova. She was perfect for the brand.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Thingofbeauty said:


> Now I don't see the brand as old at all. I have a few staple products from them I have bought consistently over the years. I see them as rather Old World and elegant, if that makes any sense?











FreeSpirit71 said:


> EL Double Wear line is a great line ad they do great serums etc.
> 
> This is a good move for both IMHO. EL looks great on  her CV and the brand gets a younger audience.
> 
> She is truly the only Jenner/Kardashian I'm rooting for. If only because she has a chance to breakaway from them.



This!!! I use their night serum and my skin feels amazing. MAC is actually owned by EL so I never see the brand as an old lady brand.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jennifer N said:


> Vogue December 2014
> allthingskendall.tumblr.com



Her expression improves.


----------



## lizmil

tequila29 said:


> I don't like Katie Homes either.  She's far too aloof and uppity and now she's an Oil of Olay spokesperson.  I will still buy the product as I like their make up removing cloths but ya, I don't let spokespeople dictate whether or not I will buy their products.  I just have to like the product.



I get you, I know on an intellectual basis that I'm not going to make or break any company by buying or not.

Just not sure I want to.


----------



## AEGIS

I see it as an old lady brand. It doesn't matter that they own various brands as each brand targets a different audience. EL is mature. I think White Diamonds and perfumed body powder.

Their press release makes it sound like they chose Kendall because of her IG numbers not because she's the best model. I actually don't like her face in any of the pics I've seen from the collaboration.

I get why people don't buy things associated with a face if they don't like the person. The company expects you to buy or be intrigued because of the person so why not vise versa. For example, Lupita Nyogo is the face of Lancome and it's made me give the company a second and third look and will likely inspire me to purchase from them because I like her and I figure they'll have stuff for my skin tone.  Fashion and style is all superficial and visceral.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

There is no doubt Kendall is a pretty girl but she is so...bleh in photos.


----------



## Lounorada

AEGIS said:


> I see it as an old lady brand. It doesn't matter that they own various brands as each brand targets a different audience. EL is mature. I think White Diamonds and perfumed body powder.
> 
> * Their press release makes it sound like they chose Kendall because of her IG numbers not because she's the best model. I actually don't like her face in any of the pics I've seen from the collaboration.
> 
> I get why people don't buy things associated with a face if they don't like the person. The company expects you to buy or be intrigued because of the person so why not vise versa. For example, Lupita Nyogo is the face of Lancome and it's made me give the company a second and third look and will likely inspire me to purchase from them because I like her and I figure they'll have stuff for my skin tone.  Fashion and style is all superficial and visceral*.




Totally agree.


----------



## Lounorada

Her Vogue pictures are unbelievably boring, yawn. All of these 'modelling' opportunities she is getting are down to her name and the fame/attention it brings, it just helps that she's pretty and tall IMO. I firmly believe if she came from a non-famous family and she was grafting in the modelling industry to get her name out there like most models do she wouldn't get far because she hasn't got a single spark in her or anything that makes her stand out, I don't even think she would be a model. All these big companies, brands, fashions houses thrive off attention and being spoken about and Kendull is drawing the attention in because of her name and family fame.
Again, this is my opinion.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lounorada said:


> Her Vogue pictures are unbelievably boring, yawn. All of these 'modelling' opportunities she is getting are down to her name and the fame/attention it brings, it just helps that she's pretty and tall IMO. I firmly believe if she came from a non-famous family and she was grafting in the modelling industry to get her name out there like most models do she wouldn't get far because she hasn't got a single spark in her or anything that makes her stand out, I don't even think she would be a model. All these big companies, brands, fashions houses thrive off attention and being spoken about and Kendull is drawing the attention in because of her name and family fame.
> Again, this is my opinion.


I feel the same


----------



## Midge S

I like the last couple of sets of photos, she looks fresh and model-ly to me.  

I also liked Paulina Porizkova for Estee lauder, but wasn't she only in her early twenties when she got her contract?  She did photograph with an elegance that Kendall will never have, but still, she was young.


----------



## Encore Hermes

From Bloomberg

*Instagirl&#8217; Jenner Brings 30 Million Fans as New Face of Lauder*


* Price chart for ESTEE LAUDER COMPANIES-CL A. Click flags for important stories.
EL:US71.33-1.22 -1.68%
71.33
11/14/2014
Estee Lauder Cos., *seeking to capitalize on Kendall Jenner&#8217;s 30 million social-media followers, hired the model to represent its flagship cosmetics brand worldwide.*

Jenner, the half-sister of reality-television star Kim Kardashian, will appear in digital-, TV- and print-advertising campaigns as well as create social-media content for the New York-based cosmetics maker. Terms of her contract weren&#8217;t disclosed.

*The 19-year-old &#8220;ultimate instagirl&#8221; is the No. 1 model on social media with fans spanning across Instagram, Twitter and Facebook, Lauder said in a statement yesterday. *This year, Jenner appeared on runways in New York, Paris and Milan and is the subject of a 13-page spread in the December issue of Vogue.

*&#8220;Although perhaps not a &#8216;prestige&#8217; move, the company needs to attract a younger audience,"said Sanford C. Bernstein & Co. analyst Ali Dibadj. &#8220;Social media broadly, and this signing in particular, may be a step in the right direction for some of its brands.&#8221;*

Estee Lauder (EL) brands include Clinique, Origins, Bobbi Brown and Prescriptives. Jenner will be the so-called face for Lauder&#8217;s first and oldest makeup and skin-care line, called Estee Lauder. Past spokeswomen for the brand have included Elizabeth Hurley and Gwyneth Paltrow.



Kendall Jenner is the No. 1 model on social media with fans spanning across Instagram,... 
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-...gs-30-million-fans-as-new-face-of-lauder.html

I don't think the campaign is geared to women in their 20s + but to teens getting into makeup, the ones who don't yet have brand loyalty. 
It could catch on but I don't know how savvy today's young teens are. If she is a draw for them to spend at EL.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Encore Hermes said:


> From Bloomberg
> 
> *Instagirl&#8217; Jenner Brings 30 Million Fans as New Face of Lauder*
> 
> 
> * Price chart for ESTEE LAUDER COMPANIES-CL A. Click flags for important stories.
> EL:US71.33-1.22 -1.68%
> 71.33
> 11/14/2014
> Estee Lauder Cos., *seeking to capitalize on Kendall Jenner&#8217;s 30 million social-media followers, hired the model to represent its flagship cosmetics brand worldwide.*
> 
> Jenner, the half-sister of reality-television star Kim Kardashian, will appear in digital-, TV- and print-advertising campaigns as well as create social-media content for the New York-based cosmetics maker. Terms of her contract weren&#8217;t disclosed.
> 
> *The 19-year-old &#8220;ultimate instagirl&#8221; is the No. 1 model on social media with fans spanning across Instagram, Twitter and Facebook, Lauder said in a statement yesterday. *This year, Jenner appeared on runways in New York, Paris and Milan and is the subject of a 13-page spread in the December issue of Vogue.
> 
> *&#8220;Although perhaps not a &#8216;prestige&#8217; move, the company needs to attract a younger audience,"said Sanford C. Bernstein & Co. analyst Ali Dibadj. &#8220;Social media broadly, and this signing in particular, may be a step in the right direction for some of its brands.&#8221;*
> 
> Estee Lauder (EL) brands include Clinique, Origins, Bobbi Brown and Prescriptives. Jenner will be the so-called face for Lauder&#8217;s first and oldest makeup and skin-care line, called Estee Lauder. Past spokeswomen for the brand have included Elizabeth Hurley and Gwyneth Paltrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Kendall Jenner is the No. 1 model on social media with fans spanning across Instagram,...
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-...gs-30-million-fans-as-new-face-of-lauder.html
> 
> I don't think the campaign is geared to women in their 20s + but to teens getting into makeup, the ones who don't yet have brand loyalty.
> It could catch on but I don't know how savvy today's young teens are. If she is a draw for them to spend at EL.


And there you have it.

As long as they don't discontinue their fuchsia fever lipstick I'm fine


----------



## princess101804

I hope they do realize more than half of her followers aren't even real accounts...


----------



## labelwhore04

So it seems like they hired Kendall just because she has a lot of followers, not surprised though. She's an average model and her biggest thing to offer is her celebrity, but hey at least she's working.


----------



## AEGIS

That's a stretch to say 30million new followers.  She has 15 million on IG but how many of them are the same person? I'd wager quite a few follow her on multiple platforms.

eta: EL might need to repackage their stuff to make it IG worthy


----------



## Ms.parker123

Huge move for Kendall congrats to her. 

We can sit around all day and call the Kardashians/Jenners trash,worthless, etc. but one thing they know how to do is how get money and stay relevant.


----------



## labelwhore04

If EL really wants to reach a younger audience, they should sponsor youtube gurus to feature their products, or maybe they do that already i'm not sure.


----------



## Chloe302225

labelwhore04 said:


> If EL really wants to reach a younger audience, they should sponsor youtube gurus to feature their products, or maybe they do that already i'm not sure.


 They do, one person I remember recently was a blogger named Chriselle Lim


----------



## AEGIS

Meanwhile Kylie is slanging weave like every other chick on IG with the ability to google AliExpress.


----------



## labelwhore04

But then again Kendall's followers are mostly teenage girls who are most likely buying drugstore makeup and those who do buy higher end shop in Sephora where they don't sell EL(or do they?) That's probably their main issue with being an "old lady" brand is that they sell their products mostly in department stores where older woman shop.


----------



## GingerSnap527

I don't know, the only thing I buy from EL is the bi-facil eye makeup remover.

I used to use the Double Wear foundation around 4 years ago, but hated the feeling on my face. It was just too heavy for me, and I don't need so much coverage.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

labelwhore04 said:


> But then again Kendall's followers are  mostly teenage girls who are most likely buying drugstore makeup and  those who do buy higher end shop in Sephora where they don't sell EL(or  do they?) That's probably their main issue with being an "old lady"  brand is that they sell their products mostly in department stores where  older woman shop.



 MAC sells in department stores and they're a young brand. They target young people with bold colors and edgy packaging and collabs with pop stars. Estee Lauder has always tried to maintain a sophisticated, classic reputation and has always used elegant, older spokeswomen. Estee Lauder owns MAC and they sell them in the same department stores, just geared towards entirely different clientele.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Encore Hermes said:


> From Bloomberg
> 
> *Instagirl Jenner Brings 30 Million Fans as New Face of Lauder*
> 
> 
> * Price chart for ESTEE LAUDER COMPANIES-CL A. Click flags for important stories.
> EL:US71.33-1.22 -1.68%
> 71.33
> 11/14/2014
> Estee Lauder Cos., *seeking to capitalize on Kendall Jenners 30 million social-media followers, hired the model to represent its flagship cosmetics brand worldwide.*
> 
> Jenner, the half-sister of reality-television star Kim Kardashian, will appear in digital-, TV- and print-advertising campaigns as well as create social-media content for the New York-based cosmetics maker. Terms of her contract werent disclosed.
> 
> *The 19-year-old ultimate instagirl is the No. 1 model on social media with fans spanning across Instagram, Twitter and Facebook, Lauder said in a statement yesterday. *This year, Jenner appeared on runways in New York, Paris and Milan and is the subject of a 13-page spread in the December issue of Vogue.
> 
> *Although perhaps not a prestige move, the company needs to attract a younger audience,"said Sanford C. Bernstein & Co. analyst Ali Dibadj. Social media broadly, and this signing in particular, may be a step in the right direction for some of its brands.*
> 
> Estee Lauder (EL) brands include Clinique, Origins, Bobbi Brown and Prescriptives. Jenner will be the so-called face for Lauders first and oldest makeup and skin-care line, called Estee Lauder. Past spokeswomen for the brand have included Elizabeth Hurley and Gwyneth Paltrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Kendall Jenner is the No. 1 model on social media with fans spanning across Instagram,...
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-...gs-30-million-fans-as-new-face-of-lauder.html
> 
> I don't think the campaign is geared to women in their 20s + but to teens getting into makeup, the ones who don't yet have brand loyalty.
> It could catch on but I don't know how savvy today's young teens are. If she is a draw for them to spend at EL.



Actually EL is too pricy for most of teenagers especially those who have no steady income yet.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

AEGIS said:


> Meanwhile Kylie is slanging weave like every other chick on IG with the ability to google AliExpress.



Kris has abandoned her career apparently.


----------



## Bentley1

EL is totally an old lady brand and they need to come up with different products and packaging if they want to reach the younger population, not just get some young model to sling their same old lady stuff. BC we all know Kendall isn't using EL and they need to make girls believe that she is and that she loves it.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

They have beautiful eyeliners, eye shadows, lipsticks... Am I the only person that still uses their products!?!?


----------



## knics33

Thingofbeauty said:


> They have beautiful eyeliners, eye shadows, lipsticks... Am I the only person that still uses their products!?!?



Nope I do as well... they make some amazing products. I love their new lipstick formula and the double wear line. 

 It also seems their popularity is picking up. At least from the beauty blogs and youtube channels I follow. I am assuming they signed Kendall to attract a younger crowd.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Thingofbeauty said:


> They have beautiful eyeliners, eye shadows, lipsticks... Am I the only person that still uses their products!?!?



Nope. I use it. I actually don't believe in this "old lady" BS. If a product works,it works. Same with Elizabeth Arden.  I  mix up my products like my wardrobe - whatever works. A litte MAC here, some EL there. A touch of Sk-II with a hint of Nivea. No product prejudice here...


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/11/16...-incredible-honor-to-be-face-of-estee-lauder/

*Kendall Jenner: It's 'An Incredible Honor' To Be Face of Estee Lauder*

Kendall Jenner keeps her neck warm with a long scarf after arriving at LAX airport in Los Angeles on Saturday afternoon (November 15).

That same day, the 19-year-old model was announced as the new face of beauty brand Estee Lauder!

It honestly feels like a dream to represent such an iconic beauty brand  it is an incredible honor and quite humbling, she shared in a statement.

Kendall continued, I found out when I was backstage at Paris fashion week, and all this time Ive had to keep the news top secret. I am so excited to share it now and be part of Estée Lauder.

Estée Lauder Global Brand President Jane Hertzmark Hudis added, She is the ultimate instagirl, and we are excited to leverage her image, voice, energy and extraordinary social media power to introduce Estée Lauder to millions of young women around the world.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Good for her. She's not trashy like the rest so do you boo


----------



## jclaybo

I think older sophisticated lady when I think Estee Lauder all though I am still in my prime my mother wears it and I used to wear double wear but EL owns several brands I wonder why they didnt make her the face of one of their younger brands? Plus EL is a little more pricer than what Kendells core audience would generally be willing to pay,and it would be pointless for them to totally change the direction of the brand just for her when they own several brands that cater to her generation. So maybe she tested well with a focus group, idk but I do know their Facebook was lambasted with negative feedback so wonder how this will turn out


----------



## Staci_W

Thingofbeauty said:


> They have beautiful eyeliners, eye shadows, lipsticks... Am I the only person that still uses their products!?!?



I've got a couple of their new lipsticks, the color envy. They are my favorite lipstick formula. I was actually eyeing a couple colors until...


----------



## Staci_W

jclaybo said:


> I think older sophisticated lady when I think Estee Lauder all though I am still in my prime my mother wears it and I used to wear double wear but EL owns several brands I wonder why they didnt make her the face of one of their younger brands? Plus EL is a little more pricer than what Kendells core audience would generally be willing to pay,and it would be pointless for them to totally change the direction of the brand just for her when they own several brands that cater to her generation. So maybe she tested well with a focus group, idk but I do know their Facebook was lambasted with negative feedback so wonder how this will turn out



I just looked at the FB. Ouch. It seems many feel the same way that I do. I wonder if they will stand by their choice. Too late to back peddle I think.


----------



## pixiejenna

Jennifer N said:


> dailymail.co.uk



Aaaah the first  pic she is channeling PMK and  its not a good  look.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

I don't see anything wrong with this! My hope is for Kendall to truly break free from the Kartrashian legacy forever. She looks pretty & happy in the EL video.


----------



## charmesh

She looks like a little girl playing dress up


----------



## Bentley1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Nope. I use it. I actually don't believe in this "old lady" BS. If a product works,it works. Same with Elizabeth Arden.  I  mix up my products like my wardrobe - whatever works. A litte MAC here, some EL there. A touch of Sk-II with a hint of Nivea. No product prejudice here...




Perhaps those of us who view it as an "old lady brand" have used it and come to that conclusion for whatever reason, therefore it doesn't work for us. I don't think that's BS and is a valid opinion. I doubt most people are just blindly labeling the brand without some sort of experience/knowledge that has led them to their opinion.


----------



## jclaybo

Lol  ehh that's why I said "older sophisticated lady" when you use "old lady" it sounds worse than what it is ha ha


----------



## berrydiva

Estee is actually a big hit, at the moment, amongst youtube "gurus" due to their double wear product line. I love Estee but I will say that it is definitely perceived as an "old(er) lady" line. Maybe they are trying to capitalize on the fact that they're so popular in the beauty community amongst younger fans at the moment and using Kendall is a smart way to youthen the brand given it's current popularity. 

Either way, it's a good look for her and she's working with some really reputable brands.


----------



## dr.pepper

Buying crap pushed on YT is tired. Double Wear is alright if you want to look beat in 24/7 but that's reserved for the YT set imho. I consider the brand old lady because it's hey day is far behind us. 

I also think people are past buying at counters and since that's EL's main selling platform it's hard to compete. For me, they simply have too many products. I have no interest in standing at a counter learning about their products and I'd have no other way to learn about them unless I go out of my way -- not happening. 

As others have mentioned EL owns half of the beauty market, so they're likely getting your money anyway.


----------



## labelwhore04

I had no idea that EL owns Aveda, Clinique, Bobbi Brown, Smashbox and MAC, among others. That's pretty much all of the major makeup lines.


----------



## berrydiva

labelwhore04 said:


> I had no idea that EL owns Aveda, Clinique, Bobbi Brown, Smashbox and MAC, among others. That's pretty much all of the major makeup lines.


They own everythang and L'Oreal owns the rest basically. There are only about 6 or 7 parent companies owning the products in the beauty market. P&G, Coty, J&J, LVMH Unilever and I'm forgetting one more at the moment.

ETA: Revlon...duh. How could I forget them?! lol. But yeah those companies own everything.


----------



## Bentley1

jclaybo said:


> Lol  ehh that's why I said "older sophisticated lady" when you use "old lady" it sounds worse than what it is ha ha




Lol, true! You said it better. &#128522;


----------



## AEGIS

Thingofbeauty said:


> They have beautiful eyeliners, eye shadows, lipsticks... Am I the only person that still uses their products!?!?



yes. lol








j/k


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Bentley1 said:


> Perhaps those of us who view it as an "old lady brand" have used it and come to that conclusion for whatever reason, therefore it doesn't work for us. I don't think that's BS and is a valid opinion. I doubt most people are just blindly labeling the brand without some sort of experience/knowledge that has led them to their opinion.





jclaybo said:


> Lol  ehh that's why I said "older sophisticated lady" when you use "old lady" it sounds worse than what it is ha ha



Well, let me clarify. As per my post, the "old lady BS" was _*my*_ opinion, not based on what others think of the brand, becuase it's not how I like to think of the brand (and yeah "old lady" is jarring - I'm still young, baby!).  I think if someone likes a brand, then they like it, and always as I said I like to mix the brands up,  

I have numerous foundations and BB creams dependant on my needs. DoubleWear is only for events where I know the makeup needs to work overtime (I'm an events manager). Most days its a BB cream for me.  

So anyhoooo.....back to Kendall and her (hopefully) bid for freedom from the K's.


----------



## Jikena

I don't think EL should be hated for its choice in choosing Kendall. I understand for Kim (no need to explain here...) but Kendall is young and she has never done something wrong and it wasn't her choice to be born in this trashy family. I think she's done a good job so far.


----------



## MegsVC

I'm 25, and when I started wearing/purchasing make up, Estée Lauder was what my friends parents were wearing, so we did see it as 'old lady' makeup, and gravitated to younger brands. And now I've found products that work for me, and I don't typically stray too far from them. Also if it's not sold in Sephora, I likely will never try it. I don't go to department stores that sell it in Canada like The Bay, so I'm just never exposed to it now. 

That being said, I wouldn't never use it just because Kendall (no Jenner) is the face if the company. Kim? Yes. Without a doubt. 

But I actually appreciate that Kendall is trying. Yes she's gotten a leg up (ladder up? Hot air ballon up?) on other models, because of her name, but at least she's doing something, not just taking sexy selfies, slanging cheap hair extensions, endless shopping/lunches/"gym" trips. 
I hope she's successful at breaking away from the Kardashian way of getting and staying famous, and I hope to god there's no sex tape in her future! 
(And I wish I could say the same for Kylie..)


----------



## Avril

Wow, EL's facebook page is on fire!! I've read a ton of comments and I've only seen 2 positive comments vs like a hundred negative ones. Yikes.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Damn...just had a look. The Australian site is ok... but the US one is just a mess. This may backfire on EL.

Example response:

"You are now represented by trash. That makes you trash."

Ouch..


----------



## Avril

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Damn...just had a look. The Australian site is ok... but the US one is just a mess. This may backfire on EL.
> 
> Example response:
> 
> "You are now represented by trash. That makes you trash."
> 
> Ouch..



It gets worse! There's loads of references to Kim and her tape / being the sister of a pornstar


----------



## arnott

Avril said:


> It gets worse! There's loads of references to Kim and her tape / being the sister of a pornstar


----------



## stylemepretty

EL customers are going in on them. Yikes!


----------



## GingerSnap527

EL needs to be careful. I think it is more likely that current customers will take their business elsewhere, since those who can afford EL can easily afford other brands. 

There are several customers who buy from a Brand because of the Brands' morals, Corporate Social responsibility, etc. This may backfire for EL.


----------



## berrydiva

People just talk but the majority isn't going to leave Estée. Plus if they decide they're not going to buy Estée, I doubt many people know they're the parent to many major lines so they're going to keep getting money.  

These knee jerk social networking reactions often amount to nothing.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I don't think this is fair at all. If Kendall wants a different life from the other women in her family how will she accomplish that if she's not allowed to? While I don't doubt many of her modelling opportunities come from the Kardashian name, SHE doesn't have a sex tape and actually seems to have made a point to live differently from her mom and sisters.


----------



## knics33

dr.pepper said:


> *Buying crap pushed on YT is tired. Double Wear is alright if you want to look beat in 24/7 but that's reserved for the YT set imho. I consider the brand old lady because it's hey day is far behind us. *
> 
> I also think people are past buying at counters and since that's EL's main selling platform it's hard to compete. For me, they simply have too many products. I have no interest in standing at a counter learning about their products and I'd have no other way to learn about them unless I go out of my way -- not happening.
> 
> As others have mentioned EL owns half of the beauty market, so they're likely getting your money anyway.



Ehh... I think you be hard pressed to find a brand that _isn't _reviewed or "pushed" on youtube at this point... I buy what works for me and that I like. Period. And Double Wear doesn't make me look beat at all... I love it! Especially the Double Wear Light Formula. And I also don't think Este Lauder's day is behind us. They are a huge brand. JMO.

Damn... I just looked at  their Facebook page and people are letting them have it. Not sure if this was a good marketing decision. The general public _can't stand these people_, warranted or not. And the dislike only seems to get worse/grow as time goes by. It will be interesting to see how long they keep her around.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I'm an eyeliner FIEND and I've tried almost every brand that's out their. Their Double Wear eyeliners and eye pencils are my first choice. Many people stop me and ask me what brand I wear and I put them on to them. Primarily I buy what I like and by trial and error find out what works for me. My makeup bag is a serious mixup of brands, as are most women's I imagine!


----------



## knics33

Thingofbeauty said:


> I'm an eyeliner FIEND and I've tried almost every brand that's out their. Their Double Wear eyeliners and eye pencils are my first choice. Many people stop me and ask me what brand I wear and I put them on to them. Primarily I buy what I like and by trial and error find out what works for me. *My makeup bag is a serious mixup of brands, as are most women's I imagine*!



Mine too! Although, I am an admitted makeup addict, so I like it that way lol . I love trying new brands and finding new HG products. I used to be pretty loyal to MAC (still am), but  I have definitely branched out over the past few years. Also, drug store brands have really upped their game in the past couple of years IMO.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

knics33 said:


> Mine too! Although, I am an admitted makeup addict, so I like it that way lol . I love trying new brands and finding new HG products. I used to be pretty loyal to MAC (still am), but  I have definitely branched out over the past few years. Also, drug store brands have really upped their game in the past couple of years IMO.


I still  mourn the greatness that was Maybelline Lash Stylist mascara and have never forgiven them for discontinuing it.


----------



## TrinketTattle

Thingofbeauty said:


> I don't think this is fair at all. If Kendall wants a different life from the other women in her family how will she accomplish that if she's not allowed to? While I don't doubt many of her modelling opportunities come from the Kardashian name, SHE doesn't have a sex tape and actually seems to have made a point to live differently from her mom and sisters.



I agree. I understand that people don't like Kim (even though I do like her), but what did Kendall do? She's actually working and doing something with her life.


----------



## knics33

Thingofbeauty said:


> I still  mourn the greatness that was Maybelline Lash Stylist mascara and have never forgiven them for discontinuing it.



Oh my gosh AGREEED! For a year or so after they discontinued it I was able to get a few tubes for cheap at Big Lots. That stuff was awesome lol.


----------



## veyda

What is so hard to understand? Kendall didn't pay her dues. She walked into the majors as an average looking model on her  family name. A family that most people are over-saturated with and generally despised.


----------



## TrinketTattle

veyda said:


> What is so hard to understand? Kendall didn't pay her dues. She walked into the majors as an average looking model on her  family name. A family that most people are over-saturated with and generally despised.



But there are loads of models/actresses/whatevers that got a job because of their name. And it's not like she can't model at all, I think she's doing fine.


----------



## veyda

TrinketTattle said:


> But there are loads of models/actresses/whatevers that got a job because of their name. And it's not like she can't model at all, I think she's doing fine.



Many people do not like the Kardashians. That's it.


----------



## labelwhore04

veyda said:


> What is so hard to understand? Kendall didn't pay her dues. She walked into the majors as an average looking model on her  family name. A family that most people are over-saturated with and generally despised.



Ok but why does she deserve all the backlash just because of who her family is? The world runs on nepotism unfortunately. Ivanka ***** got a VP position at her dads company, but so what? I prefer to see people actually use their family's connections for something useful/legitimate instead of just becoming a lazy spoiled brat who does nothing all day. Kendall was just born into this mess of a family and is using their name to follow her own dreams now, i don't see what's so wrong with that. She shouldn't be punished because the rest of her family are a bunch of fame-ho's.


----------



## Nathalya

The comments on facebook, I just checked them out, wow... no one is holding anything back. I just think kendall doest fit with EL. She's so average. More like h&m/zara-ish.


----------



## zaara10

I don't use EL bc I'm a MAC junkie (plus my cousin is a manager at MAC  ) but I think my issue w/ Kendall being a face for them is her age not her family background. I'd say the same thing if Gigi Hadid was given the job. Too young to represent the brand.,. Just like it would be strange to me if Meryl Streep was picked for MAC. JMO though.


----------



## Nathalya

^ agree with the Meryl Streep comparison. 

I only use eyeliner if use any make up at all and I always buy it from MAC. I've tried many brands but MAC works for me.


----------



## veyda

labelwhore04 said:


> Ok but why does she deserve all the backlash just because of who her family is? The world runs on nepotism unfortunately. Ivanka ***** got a VP position at her dads company, but so what? I prefer to see people actually use their family's connections for something useful/legitimate instead of just becoming a lazy spoiled brat who does nothing all day. Kendall was just born into this mess of a family and is using their name to follow her own dreams now, i don't see what's so wrong with that. She shouldn't be punished because the rest of her family are a bunch of fame-ho's.



She probably doesn't deserve it, but that is why it is happening.


----------



## berrydiva

labelwhore04 said:


> ok but why does she deserve all the backlash just because of who her family is? The world runs on nepotism unfortunately. Ivanka ***** got a vp position at her dads company, but so what? I prefer to see people actually use their family's connections for something useful/legitimate instead of just becoming a lazy spoiled brat who does nothing all day. Kendall was just born into this mess of a family and is using their name to follow her own dreams now, i don't see what's so wrong with that. She shouldn't be punished because the rest of her family are a bunch of fame-ho's.


+1


----------



## berrydiva

trinkettattle said:


> but there are loads of models/actresses/whatevers that got a job because of their name. And it's not like she can't model at all, i think she's doing fine.


+1


----------



## pukasonqo

at the moment i think kendall's problem is kim's attempts to try to stay relevant ( and steal the limelight from little sis), unfortunate that when she has a big moment, being chosen to be the face of EL, dear kimmiekakes has to remind all and sundry how that familly got their $$$$ and their ill-deserved fame


----------



## veyda

pukasonqo said:


> at the moment i think kendall's problem is kim's attempts to try to stay relevant ( and steal the limelight from little sis), unfortunate that when she has a big moment, being chosen to be the face of EL, dear kimmiekakes has to remind all and sundry how that familly got their $$$$ and their ill-deserved fame



Exactly.


----------



## CeeJay

Estee Lauder used to be one of the most coveted contracts in the BIZ.  While I know that I'm showing my age here, they used to be known as being very, very selective in who they picked to represent their brand. 

While I agree that Kendall shouldn't necessarily be taking all the crap given her association with the Kardashians, let's be realistic here .. did she get the contact without her family association?  Given that association, I think the reaction that is being voice is as I said above .. they were always known for picking a model that really had "it" (Karen Graham, Willow Bay, Paulina Porizkova, Carolyn Murphy, Hilary Rhoda, etc.) .. these were TOP MODELS that had 'depth'.  

As far as Kendall's ability to model, maybe it's me .. but I don't see it at all.  She doesn't really have an interesting face (Gigi Hadid does), and she shows no emotion .. not even a sparkle in her eyes.  She has been given a fabulous opportunity, but it kind of disappoints me in that EL has chosen someone strictly based on their Instagram follows!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Agree Ceejay. EL used to be very selective. It was a big deal to get their modelling gig. 

I think the reaction to Kendall is a by-product of people being over the whole family in general, and the fact that while an attractive girl, she's missing that spark as you said.

I've seen her look good in a few shots but a really good model and brand face needs to bring it EVERY time.

NB: I do think its positive she's out there doing something different from her sisters.


----------



## Lounorada

CeeJay said:


> Estee Lauder used to be one of the most coveted contracts in the BIZ.  While I know that I'm showing my age here, they used to be known as being very, very selective in who they picked to represent their brand.
> 
> While I agree that Kendall shouldn't necessarily be taking all the crap given her association with the Kardashians, let's be realistic here .. did she get the contact without her family association?  Given that association, I think the reaction that is being voice is as I said above .. they were always known for picking a model that really had "it" (Karen Graham, Willow Bay, Paulina Porizkova, Carolyn Murphy, Hilary Rhoda, etc.) .. these were TOP MODELS that had 'depth'.
> 
> As far as Kendall's ability to model, maybe it's me .. but I don't see it at all.  She doesn't really have an interesting face (Gigi Hadid does), and she shows no emotion .. not even a sparkle in her eyes.  She has been given a fabulous opportunity, but it kind of disappoints me in that EL has chosen someone strictly based on their Instagram follows!



Agreed. Well said!


----------



## AEGIS

i saw someone say "I refuse to buy things from a company whose spokesperson cannot read."


----------



## Thingofbeauty

CeeJay said:


> Estee Lauder used to be one of the most coveted contracts in the BIZ.  While I know that I'm showing my age here, they used to be known as being very, very selective in who they picked to represent their brand.
> 
> While I agree that Kendall shouldn't necessarily be taking all the crap given her association with the Kardashians, let's be realistic here .. did she get the contact without her family association?  Given that association, I think the reaction that is being voice is as I said above .. they were always known for picking a model that really had "it" (Karen Graham, Willow Bay, Paulina Porizkova, Carolyn Murphy, Hilary Rhoda, etc.) .. these were TOP MODELS that had 'depth'.
> 
> As far as Kendall's ability to model, maybe it's me .. but I don't see it at all.  She doesn't really have an interesting face (Gigi Hadid does), and she shows no emotion .. not even a sparkle in her eyes.  She has been given a fabulous opportunity, but it kind of disappoints me in that EL has chosen someone strictly based on their Instagram follows!


Well said


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

ceejay said:


> estee lauder used to be one of the most coveted contracts in the biz.  While i know that i'm showing my age here, they used to be known as being very, very selective in who they picked to represent their brand.
> 
> While i agree that kendall shouldn't necessarily be taking all the crap given her association with the kardashians, let's be realistic here .. Did she get the contact without her family association?  Given that association, i think the reaction that is being voice is as i said above .. They were always known for picking a model that really had "it" (karen graham, willow bay, paulina porizkova, carolyn murphy, hilary rhoda, etc.) .. These were top models that had 'depth'.
> 
> As far as kendall's ability to model, maybe it's me .. But i don't see it at all.  She doesn't really have an interesting face (gigi hadid does), and she shows no emotion .. Not even a sparkle in her eyes.  She has been given a fabulous opportunity, but it kind of disappoints me in that el has chosen someone strictly based on their instagram follows!



Word.


----------



## Lounorada

AEGIS said:


> i saw someone say "I refuse to buy things from a company whose spokesperson cannot read."


----------



## charmesh

I think Kendall is too young to represent EL. It's like a child in her mother's makeup from what I've seen. And it's odd that the company would chose someone whose family has a makeup line that they advertise so heavily. But I think it is wrong to stigmatize her for her sister making porn & her mother selling it. She was like a baby when it happened, she had no choice in the decisions made


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Estee Lauder could very well be branching out with a new, younger line. But as yet I haven't seen any announcements. Anyone else?

*Note:* I saw an interview with her this morning, through a US affiliate station of the Oz Today Show - apparently she and Kim have an "understanding" that Kim won't sit front row at the shows Kendall is walking because Kendall wants to do her thing without the attention Kim brings.  

Interesting. Didn't Kim and Kanye sit front row at one of her shows only recently?

Here's the video:


----------



## AEGIS

Did Juju just say "jealous girls say you just got it bc of your last name" Is JuJu a 15 year old on IG or an actual journalist? Not jealous girls...women with eyes.

And then Kendall says "No, I worked hard, I had to do these tests....." B!TCH BOO BYE!!!! HAVE SEVERAL SEATS!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

AEGIS said:


> Did Juju just say "jealous girls say you just got it bc of your last name" Is JuJu a 15 year old on IG or an actual journalist? Not jealous girls...women with eyes.
> 
> And then Kendall says "No, I worked hard, I had to do these tests....." B!TCH BOO BYE!!!! HAVE SEVERAL SEATS!!



I admit to some eye-rolling over my morning coffee during this segment.

Because if you're even the slightest bit critical, you obviously must be a "jealous girl", right?   Hmmmm......


----------



## Lounorada

It-girl fashion model of the season? 
Jealous girls?
'I had to do*tests... It's not like I just got it' *snap fingers*?









and then she says-
'If my sister was at a show it would take the attention away from what I'm trying to do?'
Kendull dear, you do realise fashion shows are put on to showcase the upcoming collection for a designer/fashion house. Shows are not put on for your benefit, or for your dimwit family. You are there to simply model the clothes. New York/London/Milan/Paris-Fashion-Week have not suddenly been re-named the Kendull Jenner show. So sit down dear and keep your mouth zipped, you sound too pretentious for your own good.


----------



## Nathalya

>



:lolots:
[/QUOTE]




[/QUOTE]
 Lol Aww who's that poor kid


----------



## zen1965

Lounorada said:


> Kendull dear, you do realise fashion shows are put on to showcase the upcoming collection for a designer/fashion house. Shows are not put on for your benefit, or for your dimwit family. You are there to simply model the clothes. New York/London/Milan/Paris-Fashion-Week have not suddenly been re-named the Kendull Jenner show. So sit down dear and keep your mouth zipped, you sound too pretentious for your own good.




+ 1

Yet, to me she looks much prettier in this interview than in still photos. Hmm, sort of unfortunate as a model if you do not photograph that well.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

@ Nathalya - he's one of the actors on _Modern Family_


----------



## CobaltBlu

Funny, I found this article saying there was a perception that Elizabeth Hurley was too flash and not as elegant as previous EL "faces."

http://www.nytimes.com/1995/05/30/style/can-this-face-sell-a-million-lipsticks.html

""The concept of a model has changed," he said. "I think Lauder has made a huge transformation from Virginia gentry society, in the days of Willow Bay and Karen Graham, to Paulina Porizkova, who was more international, and now to Hurley."

"Hurley is not off-putting," he continued. "She's 29, and anyone from 19 to 69 can relate to her. When you're selling products that cost $11 to $65, you're not going after the 14-to-24 audience. Women today relate to a more complex personality.""

Interesting to read these words 20 years later .....


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Elizabeth Hurley was controversial as hell due to that pinned Versace dress she wore to the Hugh Grant's premiere which caused a ruckus.

I really liked her though - her campaigns for EL were always classy.

That was a good article CB.


----------



## charmesh

CobaltBlu said:


> Funny, I found this article saying there was a perception that Elizabeth Hurley was too flash and not as elegant as previous EL "faces."
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/1995/05/30/style/can-this-face-sell-a-million-lipsticks.html
> 
> ""The concept of a model has changed," he said. "I think Lauder has made a huge transformation from Virginia gentry society, in the days of Willow Bay and Karen Graham, to Paulina Porizkova, who was more international, and now to Hurley."
> 
> "Hurley is not off-putting," he continued. "She's 29, and anyone from 19 to 69 can relate to her. When you're selling products that cost $11 to $65, you're not going after the 14-to-24 audience. Women today relate to a more complex personality.""
> 
> Interesting to read these words 20 years later .....



But now they are using a teenager who looks like a child to go after that very market. And a teen with no personality at that


----------



## FreeSpirit71

A_aaand this from DListed_ 


*Kendall Jenner Keeps Trying To Konvince Us That Being Related Kim Kardashian Hasnt Helped Her Career
*
Because it wouldnt be a day that ends in Y unless a Kardashian was burping out something delusional, Good Morning America teased a clip this morning of tonights episode of Nightline featuring Kendall Jenner discussing her new job as the face of Estee Lauder (seen above looking ~ so edgy~), and naturally, the first question asked is about who got her the job. Pimp Mama Kris kurrent favorite has defended herself in the past to all the naysayers who think shes only booking work because she fell out of the same vagina as Kim Kardashian, and once again, she wants you to know that her new job as the face of one of the largest cosmetics brands in the world has nothing to do with PMK making her kash in on the fame of her famous drowsy hooker-looking sister.



> In reality, I worked pretty hard for this, like running around doing tests. It wasnt like I just [snaps fingers] got it magically and its just happened.



Im sure there are people out there who are kicking out a chair and asking Kendall to take a seat, because most peoples definition of working pretty hard for something doesnt usually include being related to a famous ho who is currently married to a guy who is BFFs with both the creative director for Givenchy AND the editor-in-chief of Vogue. But I believe Kendall! I think she did have to work her *** off to get where she is! Imagine living in the shadow of ageless beauty Bruce Jenner? I bet every modeling agent was like You need to drop that last name, because if someone sees JENNER, theyre going to be very disappointed when they find out its not your shimmering Swarovski crystal of a father.

*Source:* DListed


----------



## CobaltBlu

charmesh said:


> But now they are using a teenager who looks like a child to go after that very market. And a teen with no personality at that



I know, right. Interesting!


----------



## CobaltBlu

FreeSpirit71 said:


> A_aaand this from DListed_
> 
> 
> *Kendall Jenner Keeps Trying To Konvince Us That Being Related Kim Kardashian Hasnt Helped Her Career
> *
> Because it wouldnt be a day that ends in Y unless a Kardashian was burping out something delusional, Good Morning America teased a clip this morning of tonights episode of Nightline featuring Kendall Jenner discussing her new job as the face of Estee Lauder (seen above looking ~ so edgy~), and naturally, the first question asked is about who got her the job. Pimp Mama Kris kurrent favorite has defended herself in the past to all the naysayers who think shes only booking work because she fell out of the same vagina as Kim Kardashian, and once again, she wants you to know that her new job as the face of one of the largest cosmetics brands in the world has nothing to do with PMK making her kash in on the fame of her famous drowsy hooker-looking sister.
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure there are people out there who are kicking out a chair and asking Kendall to take a seat, because most peoples definition of working pretty hard for something doesnt usually include being related to a famous ho who is currently married to a guy who is BFFs with both the creative director for Givenchy AND the editor-in-chief of Vogue. But I believe Kendall! I think she did have to work her *** off to get where she is! Imagine living in the shadow of ageless beauty Bruce Jenner? I bet every modeling agent was like You need to drop that last name, because if someone sees JENNER, theyre going to be very disappointed when they find out its not your shimmering Swarovski crystal of a father.
> 
> *Source:* DListed




:lolots:


----------



## Encore Hermes

And I don't think the teenager has ever applied her own makeup. plus I did laugh when they showed a list of her Estée lauder favorites.


----------



## Lounorada

The D Listed article


----------



## Lounorada

Nathalya said:


> :lolots:







[/QUOTE]
 Lol Aww* who's that poor kid*[/QUOTE]

 That's Manny from Modern Family


----------



## CeeJay

AEGIS said:


> i saw someone say "I refuse to buy things from a company whose spokesperson cannot read."



HA HA *Aegis* .. good one!!  But seriously, can you imagine EL having her in a commercial???  They would probably exhaust the budget trying to film that .. as in "Take 999 .. [slap]"!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

CobaltBlu said:


> Funny, I found this article saying there was a perception that Elizabeth Hurley was too flash and not as elegant as previous EL "faces."
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/1995/05/30/style/can-this-face-sell-a-million-lipsticks.html
> 
> ""The concept of a model has changed," he said. "I think Lauder has made a huge transformation from Virginia gentry society, in the days of Willow Bay and Karen Graham, to Paulina Porizkova, who was more international, and now to Hurley."
> 
> "Hurley is not off-putting," he continued. "She's 29, and anyone from 19 to 69 can relate to her. When you're selling products that cost $11 to $65, you're not going after the 14-to-24 audience. Women today relate to a more complex personality.""
> 
> Interesting to read these words 20 years later .....


Very good find. I didn't know there was controversy when she was hired BUT I do remember when Gwyneth was hired and all but replaced her it was assumed it was because of some aspect of her personal life the company was trying to separate itself from (can't remember now). I also remember people being upset that she was no longer the face and described Gwyneth as boring and a poor reputation of the brand. Amazing how different people's perception of a brand may be from the company's perception


----------



## Jayne1

CeeJay said:


> Estee Lauder used to be one of the most coveted contracts in the BIZ.  While I know that I'm showing my age here, they used to be known as being very, very selective in who they picked to represent their brand.
> 
> While I agree that Kendall shouldn't necessarily be taking all the crap given her association with the Kardashians, let's be realistic here .. did she get the contact without her family association?  Given that association, I think the reaction that is being voice is as I said above .. they were always known for picking a model that really had "it" (Karen Graham, Willow Bay, Paulina Porizkova, Carolyn Murphy, Hilary Rhoda, etc.) .. these were TOP MODELS that had 'depth'.
> 
> As far as Kendall's ability to model, maybe it's me .. but I don't see it at all.  She doesn't really have an interesting face (Gigi Hadid does), and she shows no emotion .. not even a sparkle in her eyes.  She has been given a fabulous opportunity, but it kind of disappoints me in that EL has chosen someone strictly based on their Instagram follows!


Good points!

I remember them taking these gorgeous models (Karen Graham, Willow Bay, Paulina Porizkova, Carolyn Murphy) and making them so matronly, slightly Stepford-ish, for the ads. 

It changed with Elizabeth Hurley, but I thought she was completely wrong for the job and she was eventually sidelined to just a fragrance ad.

I just could never get excited about any EL makeup, but some of the skin care is excellent.


----------



## knics33

These people make it _way _to easy lol...

I will give her one thing... she looks a lot better and more model-esque on film than she does in prints and on the runway.


----------



## Sasha2012

They are slowly starting to steal the spotlight from their older sisters.

And Kendall and Kylie Jenner showed them how it's done with their edgy ensembles on Monday.

Kendall, 19, was biker chic in a leather jacket and trousers, while her 17-year-old sister Kylie also wore leather and sported bright green locks as they joined Khloe and Kourtney Kardashian at Kate Mantilini restaurant in Los Angeles. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Kourtney-Khloe-dinner-LA.html#ixzz3JRdzzvXf


----------



## michie

Why are they the only people who wear Yeezus clothing?


----------



## redney

michie said:


> Why are they the only people who wear Yeezus clothing?



Rhetorical question, right?


----------



## Lounorada

Looking like a thot-smurf.


----------



## zaara10

Lounorada said:


> Looking like a thot-smurf.




Lmao!


----------



## michie

redney said:


> Rhetorical question, right?



I'm truly wondering if everything is just made for them, since they're the only ones who wear that sh!t...


----------



## Queenpixie

Whoa kylie looks like a complete different person


----------



## Lounorada

Queenpixie said:


> Whoa kylie looks like a complete different person




I've thought for a while that Kylie had a chin implant, but it looks really prominent in this picture... and those lips  If she's not careful they'll explode one of these days.


----------



## redney

Lounorada said:


> Looking like a thot-smurf.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Lounorada said:


> Looking like a thot-smurf.



this + slutty mermaid.


----------



## Jennifer N

According to Yahoo, Estee Lauder has gained 50,000 new instagram followers since they announced Kendall was their new model.


----------



## Jikena

She's always had a chin that goes forward (I don't know the right word ). But those lips... She only overlines them, RIGHT. :lolots:


----------



## AlbertsLove

Sasha2012 said:


> They are slowly starting to steal the spotlight from their older sisters.
> 
> 
> 
> And Kendall and Kylie Jenner showed them how it's done with their edgy ensembles on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> Kendall, 19, was biker chic in a leather jacket and trousers, while her 17-year-old sister Kylie also wore leather and sported bright green locks as they joined Khloe and Kourtney Kardashian at Kate Mantilini restaurant in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Kourtney-Khloe-dinner-LA.html#ixzz3JRdzzvXf




Anyone know what bag Kendall has in first pic? Thanks.


----------



## sabrunka

AlbertsLove said:


> Anyone know what bag Kendall has in first pic? Thanks.



It's a balenciaga drawstring bucket bag (mini pom pom) from Holiday 2013 (I think 2013)... it's so funny because I used to be in charge of balenciaga at the store I worked at and NO ONE bought these bags (came in an orangey-red and the black) until I think kylie was spotted wearing it... Then all these teens came rushing in with their parents to buy them.. They are no longer in stores.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Jennifer N said:


> According to Yahoo, Estee Lauder has gained 50,000 new instagram followers since they announced Kendall was their new model.









round number is the giveaway


----------



## AlbertsLove

sabrunka said:


> It's a balenciaga drawstring bucket bag (mini pom pom) from Holiday 2013 (I think 2013)... it's so funny because I used to be in charge of balenciaga at the store I worked at and NO ONE bought these bags (came in an orangey-red and the black) until I think kylie was spotted wearing it... Then all these teens came rushing in with their parents to buy them.. They are no longer in stores.




Lol. Darn. I fell into the Kardashian trap! Lol. Thanks!


----------



## AEGIS

sabrunka said:


> It's a balenciaga drawstring bucket bag (mini pom pom) from Holiday 2013 (I think 2013)... it's so funny because I used to be in charge of balenciaga at the store I worked at and NO ONE bought these bags (came in an orangey-red and the black) until I think kylie was spotted wearing it... Then all these teens came rushing in with their parents to buy them.. They are no longer in stores.



Yeah they're not cute but based on your story it does seem like they can generate sales.


----------



## AEGIS

Encore Hermes said:


> round number is the giveaway





I thought the same thing lol
Kris ain't playing no games


----------



## chowlover2

This whole EL thing must be sending Kylie into a tailspin. EL is an established brand, much more than krappy Kylie's hair kouture. I wonder what she will do to try and regain the spotlight? When will she be 18?


----------



## Jayne1

Jennifer N said:


> According to Yahoo, Estee Lauder has gained 50,000 new instagram followers since they announced Kendall was their new model.


I was going to say they bought, not gained, Instagram followers, but others beat me to it!


----------



## Jayne1

Yes dear, you line your lips and that is why they appear so much bigger.

Why doesn't anyone call her on her bull?

Although the poor thing once had practically a twin and now that twin is hugely successful and Kylie is left to do nothing but play dress up for the cameras, just like Khloe.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

You would think this is the point where she'd say, "Let me learn an honourable profession as this posing for free online isn't lining my moneypit with gold." SMH.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Interesting...........

Someone was in chatsworth today, at this random donut shop


Why? 


You probably guessed who


Yes......


And then......
.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Don't know what she did to get pulled over. 
X17online credit


----------



## Thingofbeauty

He face looks more like its old self here.


----------



## TinksDelite

TMZ reported that her tail lights werent legal.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

TinksDelite said:


> TMZ reported that her tail lights werent legal.


Her highlights you say?


----------



## CobaltBlu

Lol


----------



## Ms.parker123

Wow all that makeup and contouring really can give her a new look. Now I rethinking all the P.S. I said she had. Maybe puberty, new lips, and makeup is all that's been done.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Thingofbeauty said:


> Her highlights you say?



Get out


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I still think she's done something to her lips but it's obvious that all the war paint she wears is the main reason for looking so 'done'. She looks a lot like her old self in those pics.


----------



## labelwhore04

She's still obviously had her lips done but her new look is mostly makeup and photoshop


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> Looking like a thot-smurf.



Hahaha!!! *Dead*


----------



## Nathalya

Thingofbeauty said:


> Her highlights you say?



Hahaha :lolots:


----------



## MJDaisy

kylie looks about 45.


----------



## Sasha2012

*Tyga Boycotts Club for Banning Underage GF Kylie*

Tyga pulled a no-show for a club appearance when the place shot down his demands to get his underage GF Kylie Jenner into the West Hollywood hot spot.

Sources at Greystone Manor tell TMZ ... Tyga begged and pleaded with promoters to get 17-year-old Kylie admitted -- calling several times throughout the day. We're told he even pushed his arrival time to 1:30 AM while trying to negotiate Kylie's entry.

When the club wouldn't budge -- y'know, because of the law and stuff -- he bailed. 

We're told Tyga pulling out of the event pissed off a liquor sponsor in a big way. The club is trying to reschedule, but since the 21-and-over rule isn't changing ... seems pretty hopeless. 

They may wanna call him back ... in four years.

http://www.tmz.com/2014/11/19/tyga-kylie-jenner-girlfriend-underage-club/#ixzz3JXWViy4P


----------



## labelwhore04

I really don't understand why nobody seems to care about this illegal relationship they have going on. Why did the Smiths get investigated because of ONE pic of Willow sitting next to an older guy but these two hooligans are out and open with their sexual relationship and nobody is batting an eye? I don't understand. I personally don't really care but just curious as to why the Smiths got into all this sh*t but not the Jenners?


----------



## pixiejenna

Lol don't bother calling tyga in 4 years they won't be together that long. I'm glad the club refused to give in to his request.


----------



## madeinnyc

Sasha2012 said:


> *Tyga Boycotts Club for Banning Underage GF Kylie*
> 
> Tyga pulled a no-show for a club appearance when the place shot down his demands to get his underage GF Kylie Jenner into the West Hollywood hot spot.
> 
> Sources at Greystone Manor tell TMZ ... Tyga begged and pleaded with promoters to get 17-year-old Kylie admitted -- calling several times throughout the day. We're told he even pushed his arrival time to 1:30 AM while trying to negotiate Kylie's entry.
> 
> When the club wouldn't budge -- y'know, because of the law and stuff -- he bailed.
> 
> We're told Tyga pulling out of the event pissed off a liquor sponsor in a big way. The club is trying to reschedule, but since the 21-and-over rule isn't changing ... seems pretty hopeless.
> 
> They may wanna call him back ... in four years.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2014/11/19/tyga-kylie-jenner-girlfriend-underage-club/#ixzz3JXWViy4P



Good for the club for not bending over backwards.


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> *Tyga Boycotts Club for Banning Underage GF Kylie*
> 
> Tyga pulled a no-show for a club appearance when the place shot down his demands to get his underage GF Kylie Jenner into the West Hollywood hot spot.
> 
> Sources at Greystone Manor tell TMZ ... Tyga begged and pleaded with promoters to get 17-year-old Kylie admitted -- calling several times throughout the day. We're told he even pushed his arrival time to 1:30 AM while trying to negotiate Kylie's entry.
> 
> When the club wouldn't budge -- y'know, because of the law and stuff -- he bailed.
> 
> We're told Tyga pulling out of the event pissed off a liquor sponsor in a big way. The club is trying to reschedule, but since the 21-and-over rule isn't changing ... seems pretty hopeless.
> 
> They may wanna call him back ... in four years.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2014/11/19/tyga-kylie-jenner-girlfriend-underage-club/#ixzz3JXWViy4P








awwww.......true love!  :giggles:


----------



## LavenderIce

pixiejenna said:


> Lol *don't bother calling tyga in 4 years they won't be together that long*. I'm glad the club refused to give in to his request.



Seriously.



madeinnyc said:


> Good for the club for not bending over backwards.



Glad someone is not treating them with special favors just because they're celebrities.


----------



## Swanky

How many tickets can she get and keep driving!?!

 *Kylie Jenner Ticketed for Driving While Black*

 *         11/18/2014 5:32 PM PST BY TMZ STAFF     *





*

Kylie Jenner* is getting to know the entire LAPD police force one by one ... because another cop just pulled her over and wrote her up.

The  17-year-old was driving her Range Rover in the San Fernando Valley when  the patrol officer lit her up because her tail lights were not up to  code. The whip was tricked out and the black covers over the red tail  lights didn't cut it.

The non-moving violation is the latest in a  string of vehicular hijinks ... she's been in 2 accidents, ticketed 3  times and sued once.

At least she's not *dating a 24-year-old.* Oh, wait ...


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/page/2/#ixzz3JYLkw97I


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> How many tickets can she get and keep driving!?!
> 
> *Kylie Jenner Ticketed for Driving While Black*
> 
> *         11/18/2014 5:32 PM PST BY TMZ STAFF     *
> 
> ll-media.tmz.com/2014/11/18/1118-kylie-jenner-pulled-over-x17-3.jpg*
> 
> Kylie Jenner* is getting to know the entire LAPD police force one by one ... because another cop just pulled her over and wrote her up.
> 
> The  17-year-old was driving her Range Rover in the San Fernando Valley when  the patrol officer lit her up because her tail lights were not up to  code. The whip was tricked out and the black covers over the red tail  lights didn't cut it.
> 
> The non-moving violation is the latest in a  string of vehicular hijinks ... she's been in 2 accidents, ticketed 3  times and sued once.
> 
> At least she's not *dating a 24-year-old.* Oh, wait ...
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/page/2/#ixzz3JYLkw97I



TMZ and their headlines...

How many tickets is she gonna get before they revoke her license? It's not like she's operating on a full licence, she has a restrictive one. I would think they would be a little more strict with teens but I guess not.


----------



## JessLovesTim

Thingofbeauty said:


> Her highlights you say?




Omg lol


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> How many tickets can she get and keep driving!?!
> 
> *Kylie Jenner Ticketed for Driving While Black*
> 
> *         11/18/2014 5:32 PM PST BY TMZ STAFF     *
> 
> ll-media.tmz.com/2014/11/18/1118-kylie-jenner-pulled-over-x17-3.jpg*
> 
> Kylie Jenner* is getting to know the entire LAPD police force one by one ... because another cop just pulled her over and wrote her up.
> 
> The  17-year-old was driving her Range Rover in the San Fernando Valley when  the patrol officer lit her up because her tail lights were not up to  code. The whip was tricked out and the black covers over the red tail  lights didn't cut it.
> 
> *The non-moving violation is the latest in a  string of vehicular hijinks ... she's been in 2 accidents, ticketed 3  times and sued once.
> *
> At least she's not *dating a 24-year-old.* Oh, wait ...
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/page/2/#ixzz3JYLkw97I






puh-lease!!!!  i can't believe she is still allowed to drive.  let alone in that blacked out mini-tank. 

and i won't even dignify TMZ's headline with a comment.


----------



## Sasha2012

I heard on E news that Kendall secured a contract for Karl Lagerfeld's Spring 2015 collection. Congrats to her!


----------



## AEGIS

that TMZ title is so offensive


----------



## labelwhore04

AEGIS said:


> that TMZ title is so offensive



It doesn't even make sense. "Driving while black" What does that even mean??


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Sasha2012 said:


> I heard on E news that Kendall secured a contract for Karl Lagerfeld's Spring 2015 collection. Congrats to her!



I think that's old news, There were leaks of her in Paris shooting for it like two weeks or so ago.
Good for her though, get what you can while your name is hot.


----------



## AEGIS

labelwhore04 said:


> It doesn't even make sense. "Driving while black" What does that even mean??



It is a term that is used to describe the harassment that minorities face from police while operating an automobile.  It is a very real phenomon and I don't appreciate it being used tongue in cheek for Kylie Jenner.


----------



## TrinketTattle

AEGIS said:


> It is a term that is used to describe the harassment that minorities face from police while operating an automobile.  It is a very real phenomon and I don't appreciate it being used tongue in cheek for Kylie Jenner.



Thanks for explaining, I was confused too. They should really take away her license, she is obviously not a good driver, doesn't follow the rules and should not be on the road.


----------



## zaara10

AEGIS said:


> It is a term that is used to describe the harassment that minorities face from police while operating an automobile.  It is a very real phenomon and I don't appreciate it being used tongue in cheek for Kylie Jenner.




+1. In addition to "DWB" there's "FWM" which means "flying while Muslim." Racial profiling isn't a joke to those of us who have unfortunately experienced it, so i find the headline in poor taste.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

zaara10 said:


> +1. In addition to "dwb" there's "fwm" which means "flying while muslim." racial profiling isn't a joke to those of us who have unfortunately experienced it, so i find the headline in poor taste.



+1


----------



## bag-princess

zaara10 said:


> +1. In addition to "DWB" there's "FWM" which means "flying while Muslim." Racial profiling isn't a joke to those of us who have unfortunately experienced it, so i find the headline in poor taste.



+1

it was very poor taste!




TrinketTattle said:


> Thanks for explaining, I was confused too. They should really take away her license, she is obviously not a good driver, doesn't follow the rules and should not be on the road.





she doesn't follow the rules because she thinks they do not apply to her.  and with all of her violations it really makes you wonder if she isn't right!


----------



## Tivo

Sarcasm is destroying this society and TMZ is at the forefront of this.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

AEGIS said:


> It is a term that is used to describe the harassment that minorities face from police while operating an automobile.  It is a very real phenomon and I don't appreciate it being used tongue in cheek for Kylie Jenner.


Agreed. It makes light of a serious problem for the sake of a "cute" headline.


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> that TMZ title is so offensive


Society is offensive nowadays. 



zaara10 said:


> +1. In addition to "DWB" there's "FWM" which means "flying while Muslim." Racial profiling isn't a joke to those of us who have unfortunately experienced it, so i find the headline in poor taste.


+1000


----------



## Thingofbeauty

berrydiva said:


> Society is offensive nowadays.
> 
> +1000


Very much so. 

What the h3ll does flying while Muslim even mean?!!

I have a friend from Sri Lanka who is Muslim. She says almost every time she travels she's selected for a full body scan (is that what they're called?) and subjected to very in depth, protracted questioning. 

She says it's a Catch-22 situation. She travels a fair amount and is scanned so often she has genuine concerns about long term health effects but she's afraid to mention these concerns in case it leads to more profiling as in "you get scanned often? Something MUST be up with you".


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Thingofbeauty said:


> Very much so.
> 
> What the h3ll does flying while Muslim even mean?!!
> 
> I have a friend from Sri Lanka who is Muslim. She says almost every time she travels she's selected for a full body scan (is that what they're called?) and subjected to very in depth, protracted questioning.
> 
> She says it's a Catch-22 situation. She travels a fair amount and is scanned so often she has genuine concerns about long term health effects but she's afraid to mention these concerns in case it leads to more profiling as in "you get scanned often? Something MUST be up with you".



It's awful. I have been racially profiled in stores. It sucks.


----------



## Sasha2012

https://twitter.com/KylieJenner

Kylie Jenner @KylieJenner  ·  
Who makes this sh*t up. Don't believe everything you read.

 Kylie Jenner @KylieJenner  ·  
I never tried to get into greystone nor do I ever plan on going in the future.


----------



## AEGIS

Thingofbeauty said:


> Very much so.
> 
> What the h3ll does flying while Muslim even mean?!!
> 
> I have a friend from Sri Lanka who is Muslim. She says almost every time she travels she's selected for a full body scan (is that what they're called?) and subjected to very in depth, protracted questioning.
> 
> She says it's a Catch-22 situation. She travels a fair amount and is scanned so often she has genuine concerns about long term health effects but she's afraid to mention these concerns in case it leads to more profiling as in "you get scanned often? Something MUST be up with you".





My friends family is always "randomly selected."  They're surprised whenever any of them can board or exit a flight on time. TMZ is too flippant. Do they think that bc the K/J's date all these black guys this is just a play on that? whatever.  This is why I side eye people who try to claim that Kim isn't white....she certainly ain't colored cause orange ain't a natural color.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

AEGIS said:


> My friends family is always "randomly selected."  They're surprised whenever any of them can board or exit a flight on time. TMZ is too flippant. *Do they think that bc the K/J's date all these black guys this is just a play on that?* whatever.  This is why I side eye people who try to claim that Kim isn't white....she certainly ain't colored cause orange ain't a natural color.


I too wondered if it was a play on that fact.

Why their preference for black guys should even BE a thing is a whole other question.


----------



## Sasha2012

She was recently revealed as the new star of Estee Lauder.

But Kendall Jenner is more than just a pretty face, as evidenced by her ability to wear the slimmest-fitting of outfits with effortless grace.

The 19-year-old beauty attended the Barbie Loves Wildfox party in West Hollywood on Thursday evening, looking perhaps more chic than ever.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ring-heels-Hollywood-party.html#ixzz3JisR6SzB


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Did she do her own make up? It looks so plain.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Not cute.


----------



## Sasha2012

She was spotted earlier in the week without make-up, revealing her natural lips.

But on Thursday Kylie Jenner was back to posting selfies featuring outrageously full lips to Instagram.

The 17-year-old's mouth was heavily drawn and painted over with dark lip paint creating a dramatic pout as she posed for the camera. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rally-lips-without-make-up.html#ixzz3Jj26lmD1


----------



## knics33

I like Kendall's makeup.. it's fresh and simple. I think she looks good. The more ridiculous Kylie gets, the more I like Kendall. She seems to have somewhat of a head on her shoulders at least.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Just Jareds Homecoming Dance presented by Ever After High on Thursday (November 20) at the El Rey Theatre in Los Angeles.


----------



## labelwhore04

Kendall looks pretty. Gigi looks really gorgeous in those pics.


----------



## zen1965

I am waiting for Kim to compress herself into that grey outfit.


----------



## DesigningStyle

zen1965 said:


> I am waiting for Kim to compress herself into that grey outfit.



OMG too funny!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Kendall's make-up is busted.


----------



## labelwhore04

Kendall looked gorgeous at the AMA's


----------



## Thingofbeauty

labelwhore04 said:


> Kendall looked gorgeous at the AMA's


She did look good: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oe-Kardashian-make-impact-AMA-red-carpet.html


Khloe looks like a busted can of biscuits.

Kylie looks like the former top ranked top girl at an S&M themed brothel who's fighting off the newer girls by putting laxatives in their drinks and offering discounts


----------



## Humbugged

Thingofbeauty said:


> Kendall's make-up is busted.




They posted a link of what she wore - all EL




> Rob Scheppy did Kendalls makeup tonight for the AMAs using all Estée Lauder products:
> Foundation: Invisible Fluid Makeup in Bare Crème ($37.00)
> Blush: Pure Color Blush in Lovers Blush ($32.00)
> Eyeshadow: Pure Color Envy Sculpting Eyeshadow 5-Color Palette in Ivory Powder ($50.00)
> Lipgloss: Pure Color Gloss in Star Pink ($24.00)


----------



## Lounorada

The three of them looked tacky as hell at the AMA's.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Humbugged said:


> They posted a link of what she wore - all EL


Was referring to her make-upin the grey dress, wherever that was. Although the AMA picture isn't as flattering as others I've seen.


----------



## saira1214

Lounorada said:


> The three of them looked tacky as hell at the AMA's.



Agreed. No bueno.


----------



## bag-princess

i wish someone would walk up behind khloe and stick a pin in her butt!!!


----------



## dr.pepper

I think Kendall looks lovely lately and I love that blush color at the AMAs.

Gigi Hadid is ridiculously cute. That taut tummy is the epitome of youth/someone who is naturally slim. I love it! Carine Roitfeld's stomach is the same. Smooth and flat, but soft and feminine -- not over the top abs.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Kendall looks so much better than Khloe and or Kylie. Seriously, what is Kylie wearing?! She's going to regret the skanky look when she gets older. 

Also, when is Kylie going to get a fake oversized butt like Kim and Khloe, and then say it's from squats and puberty?


----------



## Ms.parker123

Actually I think Kendall looked gorgeous at the AMA, the other two.....no comment.


----------



## Eimii

Thingofbeauty said:


> She did look good: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oe-Kardashian-make-impact-AMA-red-carpet.html
> 
> 
> Khloe looks like a busted can of biscuits.
> 
> Kylie looks like the former top ranked top girl at an S&M themed brothel who's fighting off the newer girls by putting laxatives in their drinks and offering discounts


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I actually like Kendall's makeup, lol 

It does look like she got fillers, but her lips aren't over the top.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

mindy621_xoxo said:


> I actually like Kendall's makeup, lol
> 
> It does look like she got fillers, but her lips aren't over the top.


I would have preferred a brighter lip.


----------



## michie

Humbugged said:


> They posted a link of what she wore - all EL



Ugh. She's giving me too much "Kris" here...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kendall looks a lot like pre-surgery Kris. 

I was shocked at how much I loved her AMA look. Khloe and Kylie look stale but Kendall looked really fab....how rare.


----------



## Lounorada

Kendall's dress _might_ have looked better if it didn't look like her boobs were about to fall out at the sides at any moment and if it didn't have a centred split up to her vajayjay showing off her giant underwear. And Kylie looks like she's wearing Elvira's night-dress.
They look equally as tacky.


----------



## Queenpixie

Just noticed how pretty Kylies eyes are..

too bad about the cheap escort dress..


----------



## KrissieNO.5

I'm getting Macaulay Culkin playing Michael Alig in Party Monster vibes with those lips on Kylie.


----------



## ByeKitty

I think Kendall looks really nice there!


----------



## Chanel522

Kendall looks great! Love her dress.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

They both looked a mess at the AMAs, but I did like Kylie's dress when I saw it on TV.


----------



## Fran0421

Kendall really does minimal makeup very well!!!


----------



## QU33NR3MI

That dress looks so tacky on Kylie... Maybe if she had her hair down it would help. It feels like her hair was an "after thought" and just thrown up..


----------



## saira1214

QU33NR3MI said:


> That dress looks so tacky on Kylie... Maybe if she had her hair down it would help. It feels like her hair was an "after thought" and just thrown up..



It also looks like it is too big.


----------



## AEGIS

Kylie looks ugly. sorry not sorry for saying that.


----------



## noitsyou

Such an age inappropriate dress, I feel like a pedo for viewing that photo.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

It's not just the dress. It's Kylie. She manages to cheapen the dress. Put someone else in it, say...Selena Gomez....it would have looked different. It's also not fitted and sloppy.


----------



## Sasha2012




----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjaredjr.com/2014/11/25/kendall-jenner-changes-the-face-of-fashion-for-dazed/

Kendall Jenner makes a bold fashion statement on the cover of Dazed magazines Winter 2014 cover, out on newsstands on Thursday, November 27.

The 19-year-old supermodel, who had three covers, was shot and styled by Ben Toms and Robbie Spencer.

Inside the issue, Kendall opened up about her meteoric rise in the modeling world and silenced the haters in a cheeky recreation of the Burn Book scene from the 2004 hit movie Mean Girls, starring Lindsay Lohan, Rachel McAdams, and Amanda Seyfried.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Kylie & [del] her hair[/Del] Tyga  are feeding the homeless this year





















Just jared


----------



## Lounorada

She's looking like Lindsay Lohan... Rough.
And eww, tie back your ratchet hair when you're serving food.


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Kendall for Dazed and Confused, Winter 2014.


----------



## poopsie

Love that last one!


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

(More): Kendall for Dazed and Confused, Winter 2014.


----------



## Bentley143

Lounorada said:


> Kendall's dress _might_ have looked better if it didn't look like her boobs were about to fall out at the sides at any moment and if it didn't have a centred split up to her vajayjay showing off her giant underwear. And Kylie looks like she's wearing Elvira's night-dress.
> They look equally as tacky.


Who makes Kylie's shoes? They are gorgeous!!


----------



## veyda

Sometimes Kendall reminds me of a young Ali Mac Graw. 

And yes Kylie does look like a Bratz doll.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/11/26...eer-to-feed-the-homeless-before-thanksgiving/

*Kylie Jenner & Tyga Volunteer to Feed the Homeless Before Thanksgiving*

Kylie Jenner and her rumored love interest Tyga volunteer their time to serve food to the hungry at the Los Angeles Mission and Anne Douglas Centers Thanksgiving Meal for the Homeless held at the Los Angeles Mission on Wednesday (November 26) in Los Angeles.

The couple were joined at the event by comedian George Lopez, who eagerly took a photo with the duo.

Excited for the release tomorrow of Kylie Hair Kouture by [MENTION=4774]Bella[/MENTION]mihair Kylie tweeted that same day, along with a link to where you can get updates on her new product!


----------



## Lounorada

Bentley143 said:


> Who makes Kylie's shoes? They are gorgeous!!


 
Tamara Mellon


----------



## poopsie

Lounorada said:


> She's looking like Lindsay Lohan... Rough.
> *And eww, tie back your ratchet hair when you're serving food*.




IKR


----------



## labelwhore04

I can't believe she's serving food with her hair down, that's so disgusting.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Feeding the homeless while wearing a gold Rolex and at least FOUR Cartier Love bracelets...


----------



## Encore Hermes

Does she have something coming up where she is going to want  public sympathy?  Because Imo this is for PR like when kim filed for divorce from hump and did the same thing.   I dont think it was her idea to be there and I bet she didn't stay long past the photo op.


----------



## Lounorada

Kylie's lips are looking bigger than ever. She looks a mess. Kendall's 'Dazed' shoot and covers are lacklustre and boring. She is completely incapable of posing and portraying any emotion in pictures, each picture has the same expression. And 'changing the face of fashion'... that's hilarious


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm waiting to hear/see eyewitness reports of Katfish at the homeless shelter. Lots of not-so-well-meaning wannabes show up for 5mins and do absolutely _nothing_ except get their photo taken.

It makes them look charitable but does nothing for the charity itself. Let's see how many dinners this bish actually serves up. _*puts on cynical hat*_


----------



## MegsVC

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> (More): Kendall for Dazed and Confused, Winter 2014.



I think Kendall took the 'Dazed and Confused' literally..


----------



## Deidre

Thingofbeauty said:


> Feeding the homeless while wearing a gold Rolex and at least FOUR Cartier Love bracelets...



That's what I thought too. She's wearing at least $50,000 worth of jewelry on her wrists.  She could have shown a bit of class and taken all that off while serving people who can't even afford to buy themselves food. *smh*


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Deidre said:


> That's what I thought too. She's wearing at least $50,000 worth of jewelry on her wrists.  She could have shown a bit of class and taken all that off while serving people who can't even afford to buy themselves food. *smh*


These people wouldn't know class if it snubbed them at the Tate Modern


----------



## berrydiva

labelwhore04 said:


> I can't believe she's serving food with her hair down, that's so disgusting.


Be happy they have on gloves.


----------



## Sasha2012




----------



## pixiejenna

Kendulls photo shoot is very bland.

I don't buy kylie feeding the homeless beyond her photo shoot. And if i were homeless I'd be leary of being fed anything by her she looks like a freaking junkie. The sad part is this is probably the most charitable thing anyone in her family has done.


----------



## bag-princess

Deidre said:


> That's what I thought too. She's wearing at least $50,000 worth of jewelry on her wrists.  She could have shown a bit of class and taken all that off while serving people who can't even afford to buy themselves food. *smh*




you can't show what you don't have!  :okay:





berrydiva said:


> Be happy they have on gloves.




ewww!   for real though!


----------



## Encore Hermes

She wouldn't even pull her hair back away from the food.


----------



## arnott

Lounorada said:


> Kylie's lips are looking bigger than ever. She looks a mess. Kendall's 'Dazed' shoot and covers are lacklustre and boring. She is completely incapable of posing and portraying any emotion in pictures, *each picture has the same expression*. And 'changing the face of fashion'... that's hilarious



I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/11/26...eer-to-feed-the-homeless-before-thanksgiving/
> 
> *Kylie Jenner & Tyga Volunteer to Feed the Homeless Before Thanksgiving*
> 
> Kylie Jenner and her rumored love interest Tyga volunteer their time to serve food to the hungry at the Los Angeles Mission and Anne Douglas Centers Thanksgiving Meal for the Homeless held at the Los Angeles Mission on Wednesday (November 26) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The couple were joined at the event by comedian George Lopez, who eagerly took a photo with the duo.
> 
> Excited for the release tomorrow of Kylie Hair Kouture by [MENTION=4774]Bella[/MENTION]mihair Kylie tweeted that same day, along with a link to where you can get updates on her new product!



She doesn't look like she wants to be there.


----------



## Hally

I love Kylie.  I love how authentically tacky she is.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Authentically tacky? Okaaay.

I guess when your goals are that low you're bound to succeed.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I'm sure a few people got strands of green hair in their food.  Yuck


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Oh my God, those photos of Kendall... oh my God... I want to cry. 

So, so bad.


----------



## Avril

Thingofbeauty said:


> Feeding the homeless while wearing a gold Rolex and at least FOUR Cartier Love bracelets...



Yup. Disgusting.


----------



## MJDaisy

I can't believe they wouldn't force her to pull her hair back. that is so inconsiderate. 

also how detached from reality do you have to be do wear that jewelry to serve the homeless?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I just can't believe how old these girls come across.

Not old as in age but old as in over-saturated, not fresh, over-exposed.

There are celebrities who have been in the limelight for decades and they still come across as fresh and new.

These girls feel like they've been around forever, we've seen everything there is to know and people are about ready for them to fade away. 

Kylie isn't even an adult yet and Kendall is fresh out her teens.

I do believe Kylie will become increasingly desperate as she gets older and the family's popularity wanes. She is so desperate to be Kim and to secure her spot in the family and in people's minds. Add to that no education and a family seemingly without morals and you have a sure fire recipe for doing something that will potentially ruin your life.

All that plastic surgery at such a young age. Her face is already ruined because she only looks good when she's facing the camera. her side profile etc is a hot mess.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Thingofbeauty said:


> I just can't believe how old these girls come across.
> 
> Not old as in age but old as in over-saturated, not fresh, over-exposed.
> 
> There are celebrities who have been in the limelight for decades and they still come across as fresh and new.
> 
> These girls feel like they've been around forever, we've seen everything there is to know and people are about ready for them to fade away.
> 
> Kylie isn't even an adult yet and Kendall is fresh out her teens.
> 
> I do believe Kylie will become increasingly desperate as she gets older and the family's popularity wanes. She is so desperate to be Kim and to secure her spot in the family and in people's minds. Add to that no education and a family seemingly without morals and you have a sure fire recipe for doing something that will potentially ruin your life.
> 
> *All that plastic surgery at such a young age. Her face is already ruined because she only looks good when she's facing the camera. her side profile etc is a hot mess.*



All their PS is for 2 dimensional photos. 

Those last pics of her mother all I see is Madam with dayglow teeth.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Encore Hermes said:


> All their PS is for 2 dimensional photos.
> 
> Those last pics of her mother all I see is Madam with dayglow teeth.


What an image!


----------



## Nathalya

Ugh I cannot stand that katfishkyliebish anymore. She stands there with a disgusted and bored look. And that nasty hair not pulled back?!


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Why are you all surprised with her hair not being pulled back? If you look at the rest of the photos, a lot of women have their hair down there. She's not an exception, unfortunately.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^That's because its for PR. Like I said..I want to hear from people there how many dinners she really served. Less than the amount of photos that were taken I'd bet.


----------



## labelwhore04

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Why are you all surprised with her hair not being pulled back? If you look at the rest of the photos, a lot of women have their hair down there. She's not an exception, unfortunately.



Who is even in charge where that's allowed to happen? Anyone working around food is required to have their hair pulled back, even cashiers in grocery stores and they mostly deal with packaged food. It's gross, nobody wants hair in their food.


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Authentically tacky? Okaaay.
> 
> I guess when your goals are that low you're bound to succeed.



Hahaha!!!


----------



## bag-princess

FreeSpirit71 said:


> ^That's because its for PR. Like I said..I want to hear from people there how many dinners she really served. Less than the amount of photos that were taken I'd bet.




that is what i thought,too.   her hair is down because she obviously was not doing anything BUT posing for a pic to show her there and get some brownie points.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Because it is all about her.


----------



## shiny_things

Ya know, Kylie. If you want to look remotely like you give a crap about feeding the homeless, try not to pose in every photo, take off your expensive jewellry and tie your hair back. Otherwise it looks like you're doing it for the photo op only......oh, wait.....


----------



## Lounorada

Could she look more stuck-up and disinterested in those two videos posted of her serving food to the homeless. All she is doing is posing and pouting those hideous lips for the camera. She is either physically incapable of smiling at the people or is so full of herself that she thinks she is so above them she doesn't need to smile at them. Clearly good manners weren't taught in the home-school curriculum. This family are so vapid and out of touch with the real world it's disgusting.


----------



## labelwhore04

Lounorada said:


> Could she look more stuck-up and disinterested in those two videos posted of her serving food to the homeless. All she is doing is posing and pouting those hideous lips for the camera. She is either physically incapable of smiling at the people or is so full of herself that she thinks she is so above them she doesn't need to smile at them. Clearly good manners weren't taught in the home-school curriculum. This family are so vapid and out of touch with the real world it's disgusting.



She doesn't even make eye contact with the people she's serving. Kylie is becoming the worst of the bunch. Kim may be just as stuck up and selfish, but atleast she can fake it when necessary, Kylie can't even do that.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Remember when it was Paris Hilton's heyday? How ridiculous and vapid she seemed?

Then came Kim who took over her reign and is ridiculous, vapid, whorish etc AND brought her whole family along for the ride.

I cannot IMAGINE what the person that replaces Kim and her klan will do to dethrone her. Worse yet if that person is Kylie.


----------



## twinkle.tink

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm waiting to hear/see eyewitness reports of Katfish at the homeless shelter. Lots of not-so-well-meaning wannabes show up for *5mins and do absolutely nothing except get their photo taken.*
> 
> It makes them look charitable but does nothing for the charity itself. Let's see how many dinners this bish actually serves up. _*puts on cynical hat*_



Actually, that is what the charities usually request.

They only want the celeb for the PR...they don't want them there for the chaos. You'll notice aprons are crisp and clear, easy to read and prominately displayed. That's all the charity wants. When one sticks around too long, someone has the awkward task of trying to say, "Thanks...we got it from here".


----------



## FreeSpirit71

twinkle.tink said:


> Actually, that is what the charities usually request.
> 
> They only want the celeb for the PR...they don't want them there for the chaos. You'll notice aprons are crisp and clear, easy to read and prominately displayed. That's all the charity wants. When one sticks around too long, someone has the awkward task of trying to say, "Thanks...we got it from here".



Actually, that's not true. I was an event manager for a non-profit charity here in Australia. Many stars/celebs stay for quite a while - and don't just do it to pat themselves on the back.The ones that do are _really_ easy to spot - they don't come dressed for the event. They do it for their _own_ PR, not the charity. 

And guess what? The ones who do the most work are the celebs who rock up quietly, have one or two photos taken then divert then attention to the charity where it's needed. We had Hugh Jackman and his family come and pack hampers for the homeless. We had the #1 Football team in the country come in. One or two photos and they stayed for 3hrs packing with the rest of the volunteers. 

You seriously believe _any_ underfunded, understaffed charity is going to knock back help?  Uh-uh.

Neither Kylie nor Tyga give a cr*p except for putting those photos on their Instagram accounts.


----------



## purseprincess32

I agree if you are serving food at least tie your hair back. And at least look happy.. These reality people are pathetic such a photo op.. She's so stuck up feeding these homeless people.. At least take off the Rolex watch and Cartier jewelry to be respectful.


----------



## twinkle.tink

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Actually, that's not true. I was an event manager for a non-profit charity here in Australia. Many stars/celebs stay for quite a while - and don't just do it to pat themselves on the back.The ones that do are _really_ easy to spot - they don't come dressed for the event. They do it for their _own_ PR, not the charity.
> 
> And guess what? The ones who do the most work are the celebs who rock up quietly, have one or two photos taken then divert then attention to the charity where it's needed. We had Hugh Jackman and his family come and pack hampers for the homeless. We had the #1 Football team in the country come in. One or two photos and they stayed for 3hrs packing with the rest of the volunteers.
> 
> You seriously believe _any_ underfunded, understaffed charity is going to knock back help?  Uh-uh.
> 
> Neither Kylie nor Tyga give a cr*p except for putting those photos on their Instagram accounts.



 I don't know what to tell you.

That is my experience for charities that I have been involved with here in CA. Many, on a (donated) professional level. 

Yes, there are several celebs that do work on the down low and several that are amazing, but the PR opportunities, I have been the one who has been asked to politely get rid of them, more than once (again, I was at the events in a professional capacity).

And, yes, I have turned down volunteers. Especially at the holidays.


----------



## pixiejenna

Maybe Kylie keep her Rolex and Cartier on so she can stand out from the homeless as in no I'm not one of them even though I look the part.

 Also after watching the video she's not even feeding the homeless she's feeding the real  volunteers. They all have the same food gloves on and are either wearing the volunteer tshirts  or red aprons.  I was also skived out seeing her walk away from the table to mess with her nasty hair and walk back and serve people.


----------



## purseprincess32

I've volunteered feeding the homeless and I didn't carry my Chanel or wear expensive clothes or even jewelry. You don't need to be a celebrity to be respectful to people.


----------



## Sasha2012

*kyliejenner* happy thanksgiving everyone! Kylie Hair Kouture is available to order NOW! Go to BellamiHair.com link will be in my bio.. 







*kyliejenner* HAPPY THANKSGIVING











via instagram


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Is it wrong to laugh at the fact they covered up most of her beloved pout?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Is it wrong to laugh at the fact they covered up most of her beloved pout?


It IS wrong that they use your famous face to advertise a product...and then hide that face!


----------



## ByeKitty

She is so skilled with lip pencils! :giggles:


----------



## charmesh

Sasha2012 said:


> *kyliejenner* happy thanksgiving everyone! Kylie Hair Kouture is available to order NOW! Go to BellamiHair.com link will be in my bio..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *kyliejenner* HAPPY THANKSGIVING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram


So tyga got a Tday invite? Wonder if he saw his baby? Somebody better tell her to try to keep her relationship quieter before he ends up with a case, especially since they've been overseas (sex trafficking)


----------



## Humbugged

charmesh said:


> So tyga got a Tday invite? Wonder if he saw his baby? Somebody better tell her to try to keep her relationship quieter before he ends up with a case, especially since they've been overseas (sex trafficking)



Kendall ,Kylie ,Tyga (with son) and Chris Brown were all at King Trell & Heather Sanders house for TDay.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The dynamics of this family are so weird. Why the hell did Kendall and Kylie spend thanksgiving with Tyga and Chris Brown.


----------



## BabyDollChic

^ I'm guessing they went after dinner with the fam?


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie & Kendall at Heather Sanders Thanksgiving party.

via Twitter


----------



## Lounorada

Who is this Heather Sander one??


----------



## Humbugged

Lounorada said:


> Who is this Heather Sander one??




Founder & CEO of Sorella Boutique .Her and her husband are Tyga's partners in his clothing schtick



Kendall was out at Disneyland with Cara and GiGi (and the currently on again boyfriend) - chilling before heading to Vienna probably.


----------



## Tivo

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> The dynamics of this family are so weird. Why the hell did Kendall and Kylie spend thanksgiving with Tyga and Chris Brown.


The rumor is Kendall is sleeping with CB.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Tivo said:


> The rumor is Kendall is sleeping with CB.


What happened to Tamagotchi? 

She seems a bit...boring for someone like Chris.


----------



## Lounorada

'Sorella Boutique'... Had to check it out and well, it should be re-named Thot Boutique because its full of nothing but trash, yikes. No wonder they're all friends, like attracts like and all that.


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> What happened to Tamagotchi?
> 
> *She seems a bit...boring* for someone like Chris.



Karaoke or Kendull? Both if you ask me...


----------



## dangerouscurves

Thingofbeauty said:


> What happened to Tamagotchi?
> 
> She seems a bit...boring for someone like Chris.



Hahaha!!! It's Tamagochi to you, it's Kokroache (silent e) to me.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lounorada said:


> Karaoke or Kendull? Both if you ask me...


Lol. Both!

"Hahaha!!! It's Tamagochi to you, it's Kokroache (silent e) to me."

Just awful.

I like it


----------



## Sasha2012

Her latest photo spread for Dazed magazine saw her posing nude with just a huge curly wig protecting her modesty. 

And Kendall Jenner is striking a more seductive pose as a sexy Santa for fashion publication The Love magazine.

The 19-year-old sports black stockings and suspenders, a pair of black high waisted panties and a lace bra for the new 'advent' shoot.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...penders-new-magazine-shoot.html#ixzz3KW5TDuCZ


----------



## Tivo

"We're the keepers while we sleep in America
Our house is burning down, our house is burning"


----------



## Swanky

*Kendall Jenner & Gigi Hadid Get Noticed On Models' Top 50 List *



 
*Kendall Jenner* and *Gigi Hadid* have both been recognized in Models.com Top 50 list for the first time!
 *Kendall* and I fall in the middle, *Gigi*, 19, recently shared to _Elle_.  There are girls that I knowobviously Im not going to name namesthat  have come from successful families or are in the spotlight, and that  dont have a great work ethic and dont strive enough to separate  themselves. They dont want to work hard. 
 She added, The difference, and why I say that *Kendall*  and I fall in the middle, is that on one side we have great families  who have been in the spotlight and taught us a lot, but we also have the  work ethic to back it up. I just want to be someone that is known  because people like working with meeven if they dont know that my mum  has been on reality TV.
 The Top 50 list keeps track of girls who are currently making waves  within the fashion and beauty industries, based on to their number of  contracts, campaigns, and editorial bookings.




www.justjared.com


----------



## Thingofbeauty

No to the top 50 list.

No to the Love shoot.

Yes to the black sandals. 

If someone would just identify them I'll be on my way. Thanks.


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> Her latest photo spread for Dazed magazine saw her posing nude with just a huge curly wig protecting her modesty.
> 
> And Kendall Jenner is striking a more seductive pose as a sexy Santa for fashion publication The Love magazine.
> 
> The 19-year-old sports black stockings and suspenders, a pair of black high waisted panties and a lace bra for the new 'advent' shoot.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...penders-new-magazine-shoot.html#ixzz3KW5TDuCZ



Her back and butt are the same...


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> No to the top 50 list.
> 
> No to the Love shoot.
> 
> Yes to the black sandals.
> 
> *If someone would just identify them* I'll be on my way. Thanks.



Difficult to say from that picture hun, a better quality picture would be better. 
I'm guessing Jimmy Choo, simply from the colour sole and the slight curve of the heel...  But I don't know...yet


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lounorada said:


> Difficult to say from that picture hun, a better quality picture would be better.
> I'm guessing Jimmy Choo, simply from the colour sole and the slight curve of the heel...  But I don't know...yet


Probably can't afford it anyway. The struggle is real...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Gahh that lingerie photo is so awkward.


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> Probably can't afford it anyway. The struggle is real...



You'd never know, don't give up faith


----------



## poopsie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Gahh that lingerie photo is so awkward.




And so not sexy


----------



## Nathalya

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Gahh that lingerie photo is so awkward.



Yess


----------



## ByeKitty

Kendall has zero sex appeal  Anyhow, I still like that she's successful at something other than reality tv. I am sad to think how, in a few years, Kendall and Kylie might have gone very different directions - Kendall being more accomplished. But maybe Kylie will find something she's good at and passionate about. I really, really hope she does, because right now she's headed for sheer nothingness.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Kylie's problem is that she was never encouraged to find something she liked/was good at. She seems like she could have been intelligent if she had gone to school. She's much less of an airhead than Kendall. But she's been hawking nail polish and cheap prom dresses with the rest of the clan since she was a little girl, and no one ever said hmm, you could do something else with your life if you wanted. Most teenagers and twenty something's don't know what they're good at or want to do with their life. It's a time for learning and exploration, but her career path as reality TV star and cheap product spokesgirl was decided for her as a child, and was sealed when she dropped out of school. Also it seems like Kris has abandoned hustling for Kylie and decided hooking up with rappers is her best career prospect and is now focusing all her hustle on Kendall. BUT, Kylie probably doesn't even care. She doesn't know any other lifestyle. She's a millionaire. Her family with take care of her in the future if necessary. She can move in with Khloe like Rob if her career never takes off. Kris can get her some more lame deals. She can marry a rapper and take a divorce settlement. And she'll go on with her life in ignorant bliss. Or maybe she'll be the next family super star with a billion Instagram followers and her own tv show and she'll continue living in ignorant bliss. We're all way more concerned about it than anyone in this family is.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Kylie's problem is that she was never encouraged to find something she liked/was good at. She seems like she could have been intelligent if she had gone to school. She's much less of an airhead than Kendall. But she's been hawking nail polish and cheap prom dresses with the rest of the clan since she was a little girl, and no one ever said hmm, you could do something else with your life if you wanted. Most teenagers and twenty something's don't know what they're good at or want to do with their life. It's a time for learning and exploration, but her career path as reality TV star and cheap product spokesgirl was decided for her as a child, and was sealed when she dropped out of school. Also it seems like Kris has abandoned hustling for Kylie and decided hooking up with rappers is her best career prospect and is now focusing all her hustle on Kendall. BUT, Kylie probably doesn't even care. She doesn't know any other lifestyle. She's a millionaire. Her family with take care of her in the future if necessary. She can move in with Khloe like Rob if her career never takes off. Kris can get her some more lame deals. She can marry a rapper and take a divorce settlement. And she'll go on with her life in ignorant bliss. Or maybe she'll be the next family super star with a billion Instagram followers and her own tv show and she'll continue living in ignorant bliss. We're all way more concerned about it than anyone in this family is.


----------



## Swanky

I think Kylie is doing exactly what she wants. . .  roaming LA w/ other rich kids.  lol


----------



## Humbugged

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Kylie's problem is that she was never encouraged to find something she liked/was good at. She seems like she could have been intelligent if she had gone to school. She's much less of an airhead than Kendall. But she's been hawking nail polish and cheap prom dresses with the rest of the clan since she was a little girl, and no one ever said hmm, you could do something else with your life if you wanted. Most teenagers and twenty something's don't know what they're good at or want to do with their life. It's a time for learning and exploration, but her career path as reality TV star and cheap product spokesgirl was decided for her as a child, and was sealed when she dropped out of school. Also it seems like Kris has abandoned hustling for Kylie and decided hooking up with rappers is her best career prospect and *is now focusing all her hustle on Kendall*. BUT, Kylie probably doesn't even care. She doesn't know any other lifestyle. She's a millionaire. Her family with take care of her in the future if necessary. She can move in with Khloe like Rob if her career never takes off. Kris can get her some more lame deals. She can marry a rapper and take a divorce settlement. And she'll go on with her life in ignorant bliss. Or maybe she'll be the next family super star with a billion Instagram followers and her own tv show and she'll continue living in ignorant bliss. We're all way more concerned about it than anyone in this family is.



Kris has nothing to do with Kendall and her modeling.The joint things with Kylie are down to Kris or Liz Roman .But EL or any of the rest of it has got nothing to do with Kris that's down to her agent(s) at The Society/Elite so no 10% out of Kenny for PMK there.

Kylie (like Rob) lack drive and direction like you said and just seem to be happy to take whatever Kris feeds them and I honestly wouldn't be surprised to see Kylie doing more on the show for increased money over the dregs of what is left of the shows run ,especially with Rob and for the most part Kendall being already out at this stage.Kendall seems to have gotten her drive of of Bruce and whatever you think of her 'solo' career so far she did take a risk by leaving the easier bank she could have been making on the show ,getting jobs from Kris and commercial work from Wilhemina instead of trying something else on her own.

So Kylie will go on chasing rappers and hanging with her mallrat chums while her sister is up a mountain in Austria getting ready to walk for Chanel.

vid of Cara and Kendall up on the Untersberg

http://instagram.com/p/wCMiyRDKPQ/


----------



## jclaybo

rumor is Kylie wants to be like Heather so bad, from dressing like her to hair, make up, etc


----------



## saira1214

jclaybo said:


> rumor is Kylie wants to be like Heather so bad, from dressing like her to hair, make up, etc




Who is Heather?


----------



## jclaybo

saira1214 said:


> Who is Heather?




She is owner of Sorrell boutique one of the 1st IG Thot boutiques & married to Tyga bff


----------



## berrydiva

Sasha2012 said:


> Her latest photo spread for Dazed magazine saw her posing nude with just a huge curly wig protecting her modesty.
> 
> And Kendall Jenner is striking a more seductive pose as a sexy Santa for fashion publication The Love magazine.
> 
> The 19-year-old sports black stockings and suspenders, a pair of black high waisted panties and a lace bra for the new 'advent' shoot.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...penders-new-magazine-shoot.html#ixzz3KW5TDuCZ


Looking at this pic of Kendall, I find it hard to believe she's ever have slept with anyone let alone CB. lol. Not one ounce of sex appeal at all.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Ditto. Not a drop of sex appeal...zip, nada, zilch...


----------



## BunnyLove

Lady in public freak in the sack


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Looking at this pic of Kendall, I find it hard to believe she's ever have slept with anyone let alone CB. lol. Not one ounce of sex appeal at all.



Hahaha!!!


----------



## eggpudding

http://www.huhmagazine.co.uk/8233/a...wanzer-slams-kendall-jenner-in-an-open-letter

This made me laugh.


----------



## bag-princess

eggpudding said:


> http://www.huhmagazine.co.uk/8233/a...wanzer-slams-kendall-jenner-in-an-open-letter
> 
> This made me laugh.





that was good!!


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

*Did it really all die with Alexander McQueen?
*

It seems so, unfortunately.

_You thought you were special, that your hard work had finally paid off. You didn&#8217;t realize that these coveted spots were for sale. The cost? The soul and dignity of a fashion house. The clothes will still sell, and the players will still play, but the image will be forever tarnished by these real life Veruca Salts buying their way in with sleazy fame rights._

Perhaps... to me, the fashion is destroyed because it's stopping being exclusive. It just seems so... accessible. When was Chanel accessible... ugh.

But hey, she would be crazy to not take the chance and do it. We all know why is she here and why is she modelling - because of the media attention she brings along with herself, but that's all.

However, again, she'd be crazy to decline it. That model who wrote the letter, even though we all know she's being right, would do the same thing... it's all relative as our dear friend Albert says.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I don't know..after I read the letter I agreed with the commenter who wrote this:

"The Kardashains are EVERYTHING that's wrong with America?" - sure. There are absolutely no bigger issues for America to be dealing with right now other than rich reality stars."

I get she's upset but they need to open their eyes.


----------



## Humbugged

Kendall and Cara in London for the British Fashion Awards (Cara is nominated for 2).


----------



## Tivo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I don't know..after I read the letter I agreed with the commenter who wrote this:
> 
> "The Kardashains are EVERYTHING that's wrong with America?" - sure. There are absolutely no bigger issues for America to be dealing with right now other than rich reality stars."
> 
> I get she's upset but they need to open their eyes.


There are bigger issues. They just can't be seen for the colossal sized Kardashian asses in the way.


----------



## Lounorada

That picture of Kendull standing with Cara in the hotel room, where did she get that butt and arch in her back from? Oh, I know, Photoshop... the abnormal curve in the door frame behind her tells us that.


----------



## redney

Lounorada said:


> That picture of Kendull standing with Cara in the hotel room, where did she get that butt and arch in her back from? Oh, I know, Photoshop... the abnormal curve in the door frame behind her tells us that.



Good catch!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lounorada said:


> That picture of Kendull standing with Cara in the hotel room, where did she get that butt and arch in her back from? Oh, I know, Photoshop... the abnormal curve in the door frame behind her tells us that.


LOL! Good catch!


----------



## saira1214

Remember how the rumor was that Kendall and Haylie were supposed to have a lesbian relationship?  I know wonder if it is Cara. She did date Michelle Rodriguez for a hot second and they seem to be together a lot now.


----------



## labelwhore04

Humbugged said:


> Kendall and Cara in London for the British Fashion Awards (Cara is nominated for 2).



LOL that's such a photoshop fail. Who posted this pic? It's not on Kendall or Caras IG


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Humbugged said:


> Kendall and Cara in London for the British Fashion Awards (Cara is nominated for 2).



Cara is quite unfortunate looking...Kendall looks pretty.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Whoa. Photoshopped to have a bootay? Swervy door and all. Kendall is a runway model. No need for her to have a bootay.


----------



## redney

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Whoa. Photoshopped to have a bootay? Swervy door and all. Kendall is a runway model. No need for her to have a bootay.



That's not what she was brought up to believe.


----------



## kirsten

saira1214 said:


> Remember how the rumor was that Kendall and Haylie were supposed to have a lesbian relationship?  I know wonder if it is Cara. She did date Michelle Rodriguez for a hot second and they seem to be together a lot now.




Hmmm possibly. I think pmk would have leaked the story right away. That would make big headlines.


----------



## Chloe302225

Cara is supposedly dating the actor Jack O'Connell, he is the new Angelina Jolie movie Unbroken


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Kendall at the British Fashion Awards. (December 1)


----------



## Tivo

Cara looks like old money trash.


----------



## Sasha2012

He has been linked to his fair share of famous women, so Harry Styles is bound to run into his former flames from time to time.

But the One Direction star got more than he bargained for at the British Fashion Awards at the London Coliseum on Monday, when he encountered two of them.

Harry was about to make his way down a flight of stairs when he bumped into Kendall Jenner and Cara Delevingne, who just so happen to be close friends.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...gne-British-Fashion-Awards.html#ixzz3KiO238LT


----------



## stylemepretty

Cara looks rough! Kendall is looking good though.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Chloe302225 said:


> Cara is supposedly dating the actor Jack O'Connell, he is the new Angelina Jolie movie Unbroken



Yes, apparently she is dating him.

Cara and Kendall are both walking for Chanel today in Salzburg.



Tivo said:


> Cara looks like old money trash.



Cara looks great - that dress is flawless on her.

Kendall looks great too, but she could have dressed better, choose something more festive. However, can we look at the photo were Kendall is standing next to Joan? I mean, that photo says it all.


----------



## Lounorada

Some of the pictures I saw from the British Fashion Awards I thought- that looked like a classy party.
Then I saw the pictures of Cara D, Kendull, Poppy D, The Geldof chick and I just thought- nah, not so classy after all.
Did the media have to make a deal out of them bumping into Harry Styles? Jeez, as if it's awkward to bump into someone you pretended to be with for 5 mins just for publicity...


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I like Kendall's outfit here and shoes. She looks good&#8230;until you see her next to other models and then she just looks SO ORDINARY. 

Cara usually brings it but not this time in my opinion.


----------



## berrydiva

I like Kendall's jumpsuit.


----------



## Sasha2012

As her sister Kendall got dolled-up to party with the A-Listers at the British Fashion Awards in London, Kylie Jenner was spotted looking far from red carpet ready back in California on Monday.

The reality star ditched the make-up in favour of a natural complexion as she headed out for breakfast at Woodland Hills' Noah's Bagels solo.

The 17-year-old was seen arriving in her matt black Range Rover before flashing her stomach in a very casual ensemble. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oggers-Tee-heads-breakfast.html#ixzz3Kky9ZDtC


----------



## sabrunka

Well, we can put that to rest. Lip work=done. I know that most people considered it to 'rest' a while back. I did not. but seeing these pictures, you can see the inflation.  Doesn't look bad, but now we know!


----------



## YSoLovely

^^I disagree.

Her lips look awful. Unnaturally swollen ducklips are not the business.


----------



## Nathalya

Is that dandruff on her scalp? Messing with your hair that often isn't helping...


----------



## DC-Cutie

The quest for plump lips, is a failure for 99% of people. I can spot a fake lip upon first sight.


----------



## Jayne1

sabrunka said:


> Well, we can put that to rest. Lip work=done. I know that most people considered it to 'rest' a while back. I did not. but seeing these pictures, you can see the inflation.  Doesn't look bad, but now we know!


I agree -- not bad, not good, but done.


----------



## DC-Cutie

YSoLovely said:


> ^^I disagree.
> 
> Her lips look awful. Unnaturally swollen ducklips are not the business.



Agree. When you are sporting ducklips or Bart Simpson lips, it's not cute!

Amazing how people used to make fun of black women for having fuller lips. Now, they can't resist the urge to imitate it.


----------



## ByeKitty

Kylie looks so much prettier without all the draggish warpaint...


----------



## Lounorada

Yikes she looks... rough.


----------



## saira1214

Harry seems to be ignoring his former "girlfriend." lol.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Not just her lips, but whatever's been done to the rest of her face too. She looks so different than she did before. Eyes, cheeks, chin or something.


----------



## Humbugged

Kendall for Chanel Pre Fall 215  

and LOVE cover for Spring 2015


----------



## AEGIS

her face is not getting better
i dont understand that cover

that runway show looked whack
VS def. looks more fun


----------



## michie

Are they pushing a lesbian relationship with these 2? I mean, the body language and all is suspect anyway, but damn...


----------



## ByeKitty

Although Karl should retire, I think the Chanel show looked great. Very fairytale-ish, against a beautiful and interesting backdrop. I don't think that can be said for Victoria's Secret, their shows are always the same and are more about the women blowing kissy faces than they are about the lingerie.


----------



## Lounorada

That b&w picture of them walking the runway... yikes, has anyone taught them about good posture, chins up not down. Simple things 
This Chanel collection was nothing to smile about, 85 looks and the majority of the looks were atrocious.


----------



## zen1965

That see-through Dirndl is fugly. 
Karl needs to retire.


----------



## Lounorada

zen1965 said:


> That see-through Dirndl is fugly.
> *Karl needs to retire*.




This x1000000


----------



## Lounorada

The LOVE cover is one of the weirdest and ugliest magazine covers I have ever seen. 
It wouldn't surprise me if Cara and Kendull were more than just friends [del]for publicity[/del]...


----------



## Tivo

Lounorada said:


> The LOVE cover is one of the weirdest and ugliest magazine covers I have ever seen.
> It wouldn't surprise me if Cara and Kendull were more than just friends [del]for publicity[/del]...


Being passed around is the Kardashian way. I'm sure Kendall is doing whatever and whoever it takes to stay in the spotlight.


----------



## Lounorada

Tivo said:


> Being passed around is the Kardashian way. I'm sure Kendall is doing whatever and whoever it takes to stay in the spotlight.


 

More than likely...


----------



## Encore Hermes

I looked through the pics and she looks average to me and average isn't bad but when one is being touted as the new 'it' model I would hope to see her be more expressive. 
Comparison
drawn to the other two but imo I don't see 'it' with her. Again, not bad but average not a wow. 






Vogue UK credit


----------



## Nathalya

The Love cover is weird. Cara's nostril looks huge.


----------



## pixiejenna

michie said:


> Are they pushing a lesbian relationship with these 2? I mean, the body language and all is suspect anyway, but damn...



This "relationship" reminds me of when she dated Harry. Expect in this one they are both using each other equally for finical gain. Harry didn't need Kendull for finical gain just to help hide his secret, she needed him a lot more to help make her relevant outside of reality TV.


----------



## Lounorada

pixiejenna said:


> This "relationship" reminds me of when she dated Harry. Expect in this one they are both using each other equally for finical gain. Harry didn't need Kendull for finical gain just to *help hide his secret*, she needed him a lot more to help make her relevant outside of reality TV.



What secret?  
I think she was set up by PMK to be 'linked' to Harry because she has never had a public boyfriend or any relationship that I know of, this family thrive of publicity-romances and Harry draws a lot of attention in. Simple as that.


----------



## GTOFan

Kendall looks fabulous!


----------



## pixiejenna

Lounorada said:


> What secret?
> I think she was set up by PMK to be 'linked' to Harry because she has never had a public boyfriend or any relationship that I know of, this family thrive of publicity-romances and Harry draws a lot of attention in. Simple as that.



Harry goes both ways. You don't want to turn off all your legions of fans by coming out, you need to maintain the image that your "obtainable" to your fans. I already said Kendull needed him more than he needed her. PMK got lucky and struck gold for hooking Kendull up as a beard.


----------



## AEGIS

pixiejenna said:


> Harry goes both ways. You don't want to turn off all your legions of fans by coming out, you need to maintain the image that your "obtainable" to your fans. I already said Kendull needed him more than he needed her. PMK got lucky and struck gold for hooking Kendull up as a beard.



both? I read he was just gay.


----------



## AEGIS

Lounorada said:


> What secret?
> I think she was set up by PMK to be 'linked' to Harry because she has never had a public boyfriend or any relationship that I know of, this family thrive of publicity-romances and Harry draws a lot of attention in. Simple as that.



She dated that USC basketball player for awhile


----------



## Lounorada

pixiejenna said:


> Harry goes both ways. You don't want to turn off all your legions of fans by coming out, you need to maintain the image that your "obtainable" to your fans. I already said Kendull needed him more than he needed her. PMK got lucky and struck gold for hooking Kendull up as a beard.



First I've heard of him possibly being gay or bisexual. I'm not attacking you here, but I'm genuinely curious as to what makes him gay/bi when it hasn't been announced by him officially? Personally he strikes me as straight, but that's just my opinion


----------



## pixiejenna

AEGIS said:


> both? I read he was just gay.




I think he is gay but said he goes both ways since he always likes to "date" other female celebs.


----------



## Lounorada

Off topic, I know, but i've heard rumours of one of the One Direction guys being gay, but I always guessed Louis.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ The origin of the gay rumors is that Louis and Harry are lovers. There is a large subset of One Direction fans who think they are/want them to be a couple.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lounorada said:


> First I've heard of him possibly being gay or bisexual. I'm not attacking you here, but I'm genuinely curious as to what makes him gay/bi when it hasn't been announced by him officially? Personally he strikes me as straight, but that's just my opinion


I'm ashamed I know this but he recently said gender doesn't matter to him in choosing to date someone. Or something to that effect.


----------



## wildblood

Nathalya said:


> The Love cover is weird. Cara's nostril looks huge.



IA. Her nose is very piggish.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Harry said this.....'Not that important,' about whether being female is an important trait in a potential mate.

Source: MTV


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> I'm ashamed I know this but he recently said gender doesn't matter to him in choosing to date someone. Or something to that effect.



Yeah, I saw that clip from the interview when he said it, it was doing the rounds on the internet, but it looked like he was simply being sarcastic because he said it after Liam answered girl/woman/female or whichever one and it was a humorous interview.
I've also seen the weird thing fans have fabricated about him being lovers with Louis, which seems really strange. But there was also a thing like that created for Michael Fassbender and James McAvoy... 

All I'm saying is Harry has never struck me as gay, so unless he comes out I believe he's straight.


----------



## zippie

I think Kendall looks great.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Gay straight bi he doesn't register on my radar.


----------



## Lounorada

It's a wonder PMK wasn't at the Chanel show instagramming and grinning like a Chesire cat. Or maybe she didn't bother seeing as she got nosebleed seats the last time


----------



## Ladybug09

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Harry said this.....'Not that important,' about whether being female is an important trait in a potential mate.
> 
> Source: MTV




This






Thingofbeauty said:


> Gay straight bi he doesn't register on my radar.



And this!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/02...but-not-at-the-victorias-secret-fashion-show/

*Kendall Jenner & Cara Delevingne Walked The Runway Today, But Not at the Victoria's Secret Fashion Show*

Kendall Jenner and Cara Delevingne hold hands while walking the runway for fashion icon Karl Lagerfeld on Tuesday (December 2) in Salzburg, Austria.

The ladies were both noticeably absent from the lineup for the 2014 Victorias Secret Fashion Show, but they clearly had somewhere else to be!

Its a big deal in the modeling world that Kendall and Cara are skipping the Victorias Secret Fashion Show to go to Austria and walk in Karls show, a source told People.

Kendall is Karls new girl and its a bold statement, because its been Kendalls dream to walk in Victorias Secret. But she followed in her BFF Caras footsteps and took her advice to go with Karl, the insider added.


----------



## wildblood

So many thoughts. Cara looks like she belongs in The Shining, the Grinch's Christmas special, and a western film. Kendall looks like the mad hatter, but decent in a way.


----------



## knasarae

Kendall's face just does nothing for me.  Not that she's unattractive or anything but it's so bland.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Thingofbeauty said:


> Gay straight bi he doesn't register on my radar.



Ditto. He's a fugly kid. I know that's mean but I can't think of any other way to describe him. 

This is Kendall's 3rd or 4th walk with Chanel? Good for her. Many models never get a chance to walk Chanel, let alone multiple times. I still think she's bland as all get out but somehow it seems to be working for her. Her blandness isn't stopping her from getting gigs


----------



## kirsten

I'd rather walk Chanel than Victoria Secret. Victoria Secret is the big bucks though. Kendall does not have that sex appeal that VS models have.


----------



## knasarae

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Ditto. He's a fugly kid. I know that's mean but I can't think of any other way to describe him.
> 
> This is Kendall's 3rd or 4th walk with Chanel? Good for her. Many models never get a chance to walk Chanel, let alone multiple times. I still think she's bland as all get out but somehow it seems to be working for her. Her blandness isn't stopping her from getting gigs



True.  Hats off to her for working at having a legitimate career.  I'm sure her name gets her more opportunity but she doesn't seem to be abusing it.  I haven't heard anything about her being unprofessional, etc.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

All these pictures have shown me is that you guys are right. 

Karl needs to go.


----------



## YSoLovely

They're really pushing the Cara x Kendall friendship angle...


----------



## AEGIS

YSoLovely said:


> They're really pushing the Cara x Kendall friendship angle...



They're really pushing the "she rejected VS" not the she likely wasn't asked to audition angle. I am sure that source is PMK.


----------



## myown

wow both are looking bad


----------



## dangerouscurves

Karl kan't go. He has a life-time contract with Chanel. And he won't go. It wouldn't do good to his ego.


----------



## noitsyou

Wow, it must be surreal to be this young and have the world at your fingertips. I wish I could live one day as her just to see what it's like.


----------



## Lounorada

wildblood said:


> So many thoughts. *Cara looks like she belongs in The Shining, the Grinch's Christmas special, and a western film.* Kendall looks like the mad hatter, but decent in a way.


----------



## AshTx.1

Ita


----------



## redney

Lol. 

http://dlisted.com/2014/12/02/the-thirst-in-her-eyes-the-kendall-jenner-edition/

*The Thirst In Her Eyes: The Kendall Jenner Edition

*





*Kendall Jenner*  usually has a dead look in her eyes that tells us that her soul was  sucked out of her being, put in an envelope and sent to Lucifer in Hell  as part of the pact her family has with him. But at last nights British  Fashion Awards in London, Kendulls usually dead eyes lit up when she  saw the Gymboree Mick Jagger, *Harry Styles*, at the top of the stairs. While looking like a hobo Beetlejuice, Harry got locked in an intense conversation with *Cara DellaReese* (Their _intense conversation_ went like this: He asked her, _You got any of the bad ****?_ To which she said, _I aint got the bloat for nothing, *****!_) as Kendull threw him a parched look that said, _Please  pay attention to me, please pay attention to me, please take a picture  with me or my Satanic pimp of a mother will punish me for not meeting  this months fame whore quota!_ Harry treated Kendull the same way *Kim Kartrashian* treats *North West* when a camera isnt around. He ignored her. Kendull is me at every party.
 You  probably cant even see that picture, because its hard to see anything  when your eyelashes are on fire. Blame the scorching flames shooting  off of the dude in the backgrounds piping hot eyebrow situation:



 That butch George Michael is obviously Cara DeliVeals personal brow tamer. But then again that _What have I done to deserve this kind of punishment?_ look hes making tells me that he could also be Kendulls bodyguard.
 Anyway, according to E!, Harry didnt ignore Kendall the entire night. Even though the children on Twitter want* Emma Watson* and Harry Styles to be a thing, he flirted with Kendall, so says E!s source (Hi, PMK!).
Meanwhile,  the source adds that Styles caught up with his former flings, and  flirted with Kendall a bunch. He also got up on the dance floor as  well and was the ladies man all night.​ Oh, PMK, I mean, _source_, stop being bi-phobic. Harry himself has said that hes not only a ladies man. Hes a ladies man, a gentlemans man, a whatever man.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I can't help it - the guy in the background looks like Gwen Stefani's husband Gavin Bush - if he went and had electro therapy and upped his eyebrow wattage to +1000


----------



## Lounorada

D Listed... never fails to make me laugh
'..._or my Satanic pimp of a mother will punish me for not meeting  this month&#8217;s fame whore quota'  _
Gymboree Mick Jagger


----------



## AEGIS

...he's right though...Kendall does have a spark in that pic that is usually missing. how strange for a beard.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

AEGIS said:


> ...he's right though...Kendall does have a spark in that pic that is usually missing. how strange for a beard.



And yet, he has a spark in his eyes because of Cara . (although, I don't think she was _just_ a beard actually)

D Listed


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I'm sorry.

Nothing in the Beetlejuice 2000 suit is sparking anything.

My guess is they may have been doing a different type of sparking beforehand.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm surprised Cara hangs out with Kendall. Kendall seems way too boring and clean for Cara and her usual hot mess crowd.


----------



## Sasha2012

Instagram

*kyliejenner* dads








*kyliejenne*r Dad Day









*kyliejenner* &#8220;Just changed my #KylieHairKouture extensions to my jet back 20&#8221; clip ins  link in my bio&#8221;


----------



## chowlover2

Bruce looks like the Wicked Witch of the West!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ugh, I really hate Kylie's nail shape.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Not my taste but her nails looks good. It's clear from them that she does nothing all day.

I like her Rolex.

She has great eyebrows.

Now quit bothering me.


----------



## wildblood

Bruce is like a goblin who's waiting for you to pay the toll before you can go down to the beach. Take your daughter to work day..


----------



## CobaltBlu

wildblood said:


> Bruce is like a goblin who's waiting for you to pay the toll before you can go down to the beach. Take your daughter to work day..



OMG. :lolots: 
Post of the day.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Good grace, I really wish I hadn't looked at that picture right before bed. *shivers*


----------



## hermes_lemming

I'll give her props for standing by her dad, despite his recent feminine dressing choices.


----------



## bag-princess

hermes_lemming said:


> I'll give her props for standing by her dad, despite his recent feminine dressing choices.





i agree.   because i would not be seen in public with him.  #realtalk


----------



## knics33

wildblood said:


> Bruce is like a goblin who's waiting for you to pay the toll before you can go down to the beach. Take your daughter to work day..





Kylie seriously looks like a completely different person that she did a few years ago. It's sad when you think about how young she is.


----------



## Queenpixie

Kylie look very pretty in her selfies.. even more than kendall and kim (well the 2010 kim).. but in her candids she looks really average. I dont get it.. its the jaw and chin thingy maybe.


----------



## labelwhore04

Queenpixie said:


> Kylie look very pretty in her selfies.. even more than kendall and kim (well the 2010 kim).. but in her candids she looks really average. I dont get it.. its the jaw and chin thingy maybe.



Everyone looks better in selfies lol! It's because you can take pics until you get the most flattering one and then put filters on it. But Kylie takes it to another level. It's one thing to put a filter on your pic, it's another thing to make yourself look like a completely different person. They don't call her Katfish Kardashian for nothing


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall Jenner's good statuesque looks and sophisticated style turn heads wherever she goes.

The 19-year-old reunited with Kourtney Kardashian and Scott Disick for lunch in Beverly Hills on Friday following a walk the Chanel runway last week, but even though she wasn't working she commanded the attention of the cameras.

Jenner strutted on the sidewalk alongside her family members in a sheer black top and dark skinny jeans with cowboy-inspired boots. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...family-lunch-Beverly-Hills.html#ixzz3L4hFaJii


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Meh.

Maybe a bright lipstick would have brought it home.


----------



## charmesh

labelwhore04 said:


> Everyone looks better in selfies lol! It's because you can take pics until you get the most flattering one and then put filters on it. But Kylie takes it to another level. It's one thing to put a filter on your pic, it's another thing to make yourself look like a completely different person. They don't call her Katfish Kardashian for nothing


That's why my Instagram has almost no selfies. If it takes more than 3 photos to get the right selfie I give up. And I always admit to filters, because I'm over 40 and photoshopping is the Lord's gift to middle aged women. But if you're 17 and doing it to the point where they need to call Catfish, it is just kind of sad


----------



## hermes_lemming

Queenpixie said:


> Kylie look very pretty in her selfies.. even more than kendall and kim (well the 2010 kim).. but in her candids she looks really average. I dont get it.. its the jaw and chin thingy maybe.



Her instagram selfie are very elongated.  Her face is much wider and chubbier  IRL.


----------



## Sasha2012

*kenadalljenner:* red light special







*khloekardashian* You gets no love






*khloekardashian* Squad





via intsagram


----------



## Lounorada

They reek of desperation. The thot in Kendull really comes out when she's with her sisters... Can't hide that.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Red light special?

Heifer please. You're about as sexual as a boiled potato.

TLC you ain't.


----------



## lulu212121

Thingofbeauty said:


> Red light special?
> 
> Heifer please. *You're about as sexual as a boiled potato.*
> 
> TLC you ain't.


 
LOL!!!!!!!!!
You win again today!! You always get me laughing so hard!


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> Red light special?
> 
> *Heifer please. You're about as sexual as a boiled potato*.
> 
> TLC you ain't.


----------



## AEGIS

Lounorada said:


> They reek of desperation. The thot in Kendull really comes out when she's with her sisters... Can't hide that.




Nope.  The effortless cool is gone replaced by Californication.



Thingofbeauty said:


> Red light special?
> 
> Heifer please. You're about as sexual as a boiled potato.
> 
> TLC you ain't.



Please don't insult the potato. Bc once I chop, boil, salt, add butter and milk to my potatos it is actually an orgasmic experience for me.


----------



## Nathalya




----------



## Avril

AEGIS said:


> Please don't insult the potato. Bc once I chop, boil, salt, add butter and milk to my potatos it is actually an orgasmic experience for me.




This all day!! LOL. The potato is king!


----------



## Lounorada

AEGIS said:


> Please don't insult the potato. Bc once I chop, boil, salt, add butter and milk to my potatos it is actually an orgasmic experience for me.


----------



## Encore Hermes

But is she wearing Estée Lauder?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Encore Hermes said:


> But is she wearing Estée Lauder?


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> Please don't insult the potato. Bc once I chop, boil, salt, add butter and milk to my potatos it is actually an orgasmic experience for me.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/06...-ever-apparent-at-power-106′s-cali-christmas/

Kendall Jenner and Khloe Kardashian walk hand in hand while arriving at the Power 106&#8242;s Cali Christmas concert at The Forum on Friday (December 5) in Los Angeles.

The two sisters were joined by their younger sister Kylie, who spent time with close pal Shamari Maurice.

On the same night, Kendall, Khloe, and Kylie hung out backstage with Chris Brown, who announced that he had split from girlfriend Karrueche Tran.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I see Chris Brown is doing the whole "break up with her before Christmas, make up with her in the new year" budgeting trick


----------



## Sasha2012

*kendalljenner* coming Monday &#128536; [MENTION=270035]thel[/MENTION]ovemagazine











via instagram


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> *kendalljenner* &#8220;coming Monday &#55357;&#56856; [MENTION=270035]thel[/MENTION]ovemagazine&#8221;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram





In the 2nd pic is she trying to draw attention to the fact that she doesn't have an a$$?


----------



## Jikena

I think even though Kendall has no *** she's still very sexy.


----------



## Nathalya

I wonder when kylie starts to use buttpads.


----------



## erinrose

Who is that guy with the difficult name kylie is always hanging with?


----------



## bag-princess

arnott said:


> In the 2nd pic is she trying to draw attention to the fact that she doesn't have an a$$?



that is all it is doing!!   i was just wondering "what the hell is she supposed to be grabbing back there!" 




Thingofbeauty said:


> I see Chris Brown is doing the whole "break up with her before Christmas, make up with her in the new year" budgeting trick





yea - we see you chris!!!     that is as old as the "pick a fight on thursday so i can hang with the guys friday night!" 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> yea - we see you chris!!!     that is as old as the "pick a fight on thursday so i can hang with the guys friday night!"


----------



## Potassium

erinrose said:


> Who is that guy with the difficult name kylie is always hanging with?



I think he's some rich kid that grew up in their neighbourhood or something. 

On another note; Kendull looks ridiculous with those bunny ears.


----------



## uhpharm01

thingofbeauty said:


> i like her rolex.
> 
> She has great eyebrows.


+1. I also like her eye lashes too


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/08/kendall-jenner-gets-spanked-by-naughty-santa-in-racy-video/

Kendall Jenner wears just some sexy lingerie while laying across the lap of a Naughty Santa and getting spanked in this new video for Love magazine.

The video was directed by Doug Inglish and released as part of a 25 days of Christmas feature with a fashion piece every day this month.

Also pictured inside: Kendall out to lunch with family friend Shelli Azoff on Saturday (December 6) at Nate N Als Delicatessen in Beverly Hills, Calif.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

So the thotification begins...


----------



## labelwhore04

Those lingerie pics are so bad and awkward..


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/08/kendall-jenner-gets-spanked-by-naughty-santa-in-racy-video/
> 
> Kendall Jenner wears just some sexy lingerie while laying across the lap of a Naughty Santa and getting spanked in this new video for Love magazine.
> 
> The video was directed by Doug Inglish and released as part of a 25 days of Christmas feature with a fashion piece every day this month.
> 
> Also pictured inside: Kendall out to lunch with family friend Shelli Azoff on Saturday (December 6) at Nate N Als Delicatessen in Beverly Hills, Calif.




Her a§§ is as flat as a plasma TV. She needs to do some squats.


----------



## myown

haha yeah I was just about to mention her flat a s s


----------



## AEGIS

she looks very comfortable in her underwear with a camera.  Maybe Kim gave her lessons.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

That video is odd, but then again I watched only 12 sec of it, she looked way too uncomfortable?


----------



## Encore Hermes

Nothing happening with those photos and annoyed they always park in  the loading zone when they go to Nate and Al's especially when a very easy in and out parking structure is less than 30 feet away.


----------



## charmesh

Let her have her flat @ss. I'm sick of looking at fake ones.


----------



## AEGIS

I rather see Kendall's flattie than a fake fattie. Somebody has got to rep for the small booty hoes too. It can't be me so it might as well be her.


----------



## labelwhore04

Kendall has a nice little butt, it fits her frame.


----------



## charmesh

AEGIS said:


> I rather see Kendall's flattie than a fake fattie. Somebody has got to rep for the small booty hoes too. It can't be me so it might as well be her.


Girl, remember the days when having a big bootie was special.


----------



## littlerock

dangerouscurves said:


> Her a§§ is as flat as a plasma TV. She needs to do some squats.



Ummm.. no. This does not work for me. It's like watching a 13 year old try to be sexy. I know she's much older than that, but her moves are that of a 13 year old and it just comes off weird and gross.


----------



## redney

littlerock said:


> Ummm.. no. This does not work for me. It's like watching a 13 year old try to be sexy. I know she's much older than that, but her moves are that of a 13 year old and it just comes off weird and gross.



Exactly this. She looks so awkward in those photos.

Gigi Hadid could carry out those poses though.


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/08/kendall-jenner-gets-spanked-by-naughty-santa-in-racy-video/
> 
> Kendall Jenner wears just some sexy lingerie while laying across the lap of a Naughty Santa and getting spanked in this new video for Love magazine.
> 
> The video was directed by Doug Inglish and released as part of a 25 days of Christmas feature with a fashion piece every day this month.
> 
> Also pictured inside: Kendall out to lunch with family friend Shelli Azoff on Saturday (December 6) at Nate N Als Delicatessen in Beverly Hills, Calif.




Well at least she's attempting to show some personality.  She looks cute in the B&W pic that just shows her head.


----------



## schadenfreude

Oh dear Lord, no. She is about as sexy as a paper bag. She also reminds me of that Sea of Shoes blogger here for some weird reason.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Some of the shots are better than others. They could have been worse. Overall pretty awkward and embarrassing though. She has a cute little figure though.


----------



## chocolatechippy

She does have a cute figure. But I think the some of the shots are inappropriate for
a 19 year old.


----------



## Humbugged

chocolatechippy said:


> She does have a cute figure. But I think the some of the shots are inappropriate for
> a 19 year old.






> Gigi Hadid could carry out those poses though


The GiGi (whom is also only 19) one is coming and Bella and Hailey Baldwin (both 18)have done ones as well .It's for LOVEs video advent calender.Miranda Kerr and Lizzie Jagger's were up last week.

But the frightening thing is Kris is apparently going to be in it 

So 25 models .Neville Jacobs (who is a dog) and Kris .

http://thelovemagazine.co.uk/advent


----------



## dangerouscurves

Well, she doesn't have to inject her butt, but she could do some butt exercises. She has no definition on the area. I remember Gisele and Adriana when they first came out, they had a very flat behind. But now theirs are perky and round.


----------



## Nathalya

I just watched the video. She's soooo awkward! Stop it Kendull.


----------



## Tivo

chocolatechippy said:


> She does have a cute figure. But I think the some of the shots are inappropriate for
> a 19 year old.


Kendall is frequently featured in overtly sexual, degrading photoshoots.


----------



## sabrunka

Lol... And we wonder why girls get work done! Then we start criticizing them for that as well! Females just can't win.


----------



## Tivo

sabrunka said:


> Lol... And we wonder why girls get work done! Then we start criticizing them for that as well! Females just can't win.


They get work done because they're constantly dressing slutty and want people to look at them.


----------



## sabrunka

Tivo said:


> They get work done because they're constantly dressing slutty and want people to look at them.



I was more so suggesting that people, such as the ladies in here, going on about how she has a nasty flat ***, etc, are the cause of girls wanting to change themselves via plastic surgery.  Not only does this go for Kendall, but people in our everyday lives.  I know a few people who got made fun of for their noses and such, and look at them now, plastic surgery and everything.  We as fellow women shouldn't be insulting others about what they were born with.


----------



## stylemepretty

Some of you commenting about her flat @ss should have a seat. She's working with the body she was born with. Unlike the rest of her fake @ss family.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

stylemepretty said:


> Some of you commenting about her flat @ss should have a seat. She's working with the body she was born with. Unlike the rest of her fake @ss family.



Word.

I actually don't mind her *** at all. It seems normal to me for her body.


----------



## arnott

Maybe we wouldn't be commenting on her flat a$$ if she didn't choose a career based on looks and had something worthwhile to contribute to society...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

It takes all body types to model - in fact the more different shapes we see the better IMHO.

For me its not Kendall's bum that needs work, its her charisma in front of the lens.

Embrace the booty!  Flat, donk, bubble, pert, whatever


----------



## bag-princess

arnott said:


> Maybe we wouldn't be commenting on her flat a$$ if she didn't choose a career based on looks and had something worthwhile to contribute to society...


----------



## Queenpixie

Honestly Kendall just works for me because I ADORE her gorgeous face.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

FreeSpirit71 said:


> For me its not Kendall's bum that needs work, its her charisma in front of the lens.



Word, definitely.


----------



## labelwhore04

chocolatechippy said:


> She does have a cute figure. But I think the some of the shots are inappropriate for
> a 19 year old.



Well i mean she IS a legal adult and in the modelling world shes middle aged. Modelling isnt an industry thats known for being age appropriate.


----------



## kittenslingerie

stylemepretty said:


> Some of you commenting about her flat @ss should have a seat. She's working with the body she was born with. Unlike the rest of her fake @ss family.



Yeah I agree and her behind fits her frame. The others look ridiculously fake.


----------



## poopsie

stylemepretty said:


> Some of you commenting about her flat @ss should have a seat. She's working with the body she was born with. Unlike the rest of her fake @ss family.




Amen


----------



## Queenpixie

people gave **** to kylie for her non-existent lips and now she looks like a blowfish sex doll .. lets hope Kendall doesnt give up to her insecurities and turn her bum into a monster like Kim and Khloe did.


----------



## dangerouscurves

sabrunka said:


> Lol... And we wonder why girls get work done! Then we start criticizing them for that as well! Females just can't win.



As I mentioned, she could work out to build some butt muscles. No one suggested that she should have work done.


----------



## poopsie

dangerouscurves said:


> As I mentioned, she could work out to build some butt muscles. No one suggested that she should have work done.




It is still criticizing. Why is there always a standard that must be achieved? There is absolutely nothing wrong with having a less than bulbous butt.


----------



## charmesh

poopsie2 said:


> It is still criticizing. Why is there always a standard that must be achieved? There is absolutely nothing wrong with having a less than bulbous butt.



Her job is professional clothes hanger, her flat butt is best for the job


----------



## TrinketTattle

dangerouscurves said:


> As I mentioned, she could work out to build some butt muscles. No one suggested that she should have work done.



But why does she need butt muscles? It all comes down to the same thing: that she isn't good enough the way she is and should change.


----------



## redney

I think she looks fine and her size suits her profession.

Plus, stop giving PMK ideas!


----------



## Bentley1

I think she already has some insecurities about her flat bum given the photoshop she uses in some photos to give herself more shape. ( the last one I recall was a photo with cara and Kendull had photoshopped a bubble butt for herself, so much so that the door frame was curved in). Learned it from Kim, I'm sure. 

As a "top model," she could use more tone and definition throughout her whole body, not just her backside. The ones at the top of their game all tone up as their careers skyrocket. Overall, I think she looks great. As a top model, she has room for improvement.


----------



## labelwhore04

trinkettattle said:


> but why does she need butt muscles? It all comes down to the same thing: That she isn't good enough the way she is and should change.





poopsie2 said:


> it is still criticizing. Why is there always a standard that must be achieved? There is absolutely nothing wrong with having a less than bulbous butt.



+1


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Capes are flying for Kendall and her long back....

I do hope she stays away from PS tho. Flat or not, natural beats plastic any day in my book. Nothing wrong with keeping what genetics gave you.

She looks super awkward and stiff in those lingerie pics.


----------



## dangerouscurves

bentley1 said:


> i think she already has some insecurities about her flat bum given the photoshop she uses in some photos to give herself more shape. ( the last one i recall was a photo with cara and kendull had photoshopped a bubble butt for herself, so much so that the door frame was curved in). Learned it from kim, i'm sure.
> 
> As a "top model," she could use more tone and definition throughout her whole body, not just her backside. The ones at the top of their game all tone up as their careers skyrocket. Overall, i think she looks great. As a top model, she has room for improvement.



ita


----------



## dangerouscurves

Don't forget, Kendall is working in a business where looks are being judged.


----------



## Bentley1

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Capes are flying for Kendall and her long back....*
> 
> 
> I do hope she stays away from PS tho. Flat or not, natural beats plastic any day in my book. Nothing wrong with keeping what genetics gave you.
> 
> She looks super awkward and stiff in those lingerie pics.



Lol, right! 



dangerouscurves said:


> Don't forget, Kendall is working in a business where looks are being judged.



Exactly.  Not sure why you were blasted for expressing your opinion to begin with.   We judge in these threads all day everyday and no one bats an eye, but your opinion of Kendull's backside is questioned? Meanwhile, dozens of posters went in on Miley's pancake butt, along with spoof photos/gifs, etc., when she performed at some award show awhile back in a leotard. It lasted for weeks in her thread. You just never know what's going to set folks off.


----------



## AEGIS

did someone say WHY does Kendall need a nice butt? lol.  If you have to ask, you dont appreciate the beauty of a nice bum


----------



## dangerouscurves

Bentley1 said:


> Exactly.  Not sure why you were blasted for expressing your opinion to begin with.   We judge in these threads all day everyday and no one bats an eye, but your opinion of Kendull's backside is questioned? Meanwhile, dozens of posters went in on Miley's pancake butt, along with spoof photos/gifs, etc., when she performed at some award show awhile back in a leotard. It lasted for weeks in her thread. You just never know what's going to set folks off.



Thank you! All I'm saying is she needs to tone her behind, no one never said anything about her needing to make her butt big. When you model lingerie, a nice perky butt is nice to see.


----------



## dangerouscurves

AEGIS said:


> did someone say WHY does Kendall need a nice butt? lol.  If you have to ask, you dont appreciate the beauty of a nice bum



Yeeeessss!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

The video and pictures were awkward, she looks like a gawky teenager who's trying very hard to be sexy but is failing. It seems weird since she pretty much grew up in front of the camera and with 3 over sexualized older sisters and one hot to trot mom. You'd think playing it up for the camera would come naturally to her. She needs to gain some confidence until then she will always look stiff/awkward in her pictures.


----------



## dangerouscurves

TrinketTattle said:


> But why does she need butt muscles? It all comes down to the same thing: that she isn't good enough the way she is and should change.



Well, I don't see anything wrong with toned (not fake injected a la Kimmy) butt, especially if you're gonna be pranching around in lingerie photoshoot (shrugs).


----------



## Mimi2000

arnott said:


> Maybe we wouldn't be commenting on her flat a$$ if she didn't choose a career based on looks and had something worthwhile to contribute to society...



100% agree.


----------



## Mimi2000

AEGIS said:


> did someone say WHY does Kendall need a nice butt? lol.  If you have to ask, you dont appreciate the beauty of a nice bum


----------



## Bentley1

dangerouscurves said:


> Thank you! All I'm saying is she needs to tone her behind, no one never said anything about her needing to make her butt big. When you model lingerie, a nice perky butt is nice to see.




I'm with you. &#128077;


----------



## ByeKitty

I don't think squats work that well for all bodies though... Maybe her a$$ is naturally flat? I don't even understand what's wrong with a flat a$$, either. Many models have flat a$$es.


----------



## AEGIS

dangerouscurves said:


> Thank you! All I'm saying is she needs to tone her behind, no one never said anything about her needing to make her butt big. When you model lingerie, a nice perky butt is nice to see.




She said her dream was to do Victoria's Secret and those girls workout.  Your butt can be small and round and toned.  I see it every day at the gym. And yes Kendall has a job where her looks are paramount.  It's not like she's in college earning a degree in cultural anthropology. Her cultural anthropology is her booty and her face honestly.


----------



## berrydiva

There's never anything wrong with anyone working out and being fit, healthy and toned. That's not a negative thing....just saying.


----------



## berrydiva

ByeKitty said:


> I don't think squats work that well for all bodies though... Maybe her a$$ is naturally flat? I don't even understand what's wrong with a flat a$$, either. Many models have flat a$$es.


nothing wrong with a flat azz but she is in a profession where her body will be judged. I'd rather see her tone her natural body than enhance herself with PS. 



Although...I should completely shade a flat azz the same way folks go into shading large azzes.


----------



## Jesssh

There are health benefits to having strong glutes. They help your balance and make it easier to get out of a chair or stand up from a low squat. They help you move better. IMO, they are part of having a strong core.


----------



## berrydiva

jesssh said:


> there are health benefits to having strong glutes. They help your balance and make it easier to get out of a chair or stand up from a low squat. They help you move better. Imo, they are part of having a strong core.


+1


----------



## lanasyogamama

I do a ton of yoga, so I have great balance and posture, but I have to say... my *** is flat.  I think it's just my build.


----------



## chanelbabyy

My opinion is: go Kendall! This was her dream and she did it. Women should empower one another instead pull them down, what a shame.


----------



## berrydiva

lanasyogamama said:


> I do a ton of yoga, so I have great balance and posture, but I have to say... my *** is flat.  I think it's just my build.


But it's probably toned.


----------



## lanasyogamama

berrydiva said:


> But it's probably toned.



It is.  But it looks a lot better in jeans than naked.


----------



## lanasyogamama

berrydiva said:


> But it's probably toned.


and thank you for saying that!


----------



## Humbugged

What would Kanye say ??


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

A lot of VS models have flattish butts, even after working out (see candids of them on the beach). Some people just can't build one up. I think her butt is fine. I prefer it over anything fake and inflated, and it works for her industry and her body. I guess if she worked on it it could look better, but there is nothing wrong with it now, and it's a million times better than Kim or Khloe's fake disasters.


----------



## labelwhore04

I don't even think her butt is flat. I've seen it many times in workout pants and other oufits and it looks round and perky. Those lingerie pics aren't flattering. Her butt is cute and completely fine.


----------



## YSoLovely

AEGIS said:


> She said her dream was to do Victoria's Secret and those girls workout.  Your butt can be small and round and toned.  I see it every day at the gym. And yes Kendall has a job where her looks are paramount.  It's not like she's in college earning a degree in cultural anthropology. Her cultural anthropology is her booty and her face honestly.




Two words: Candice. Swanepoel. 

Her body is killer and she doesn't have a huge a** or big breast. For a model, it's about optimizing what you're working with and Kendall still has a long way to go on that treadmill...


----------



## shiny_things

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/06...-ever-apparent-at-power-106′s-cali-christmas/
> 
> Kendall Jenner and Khloe Kardashian walk hand in hand while arriving at the Power 106&#8242;s Cali Christmas concert at The Forum on Friday (December 5) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The two sisters were joined by their younger sister Kylie, who spent time with close pal Shamari Maurice.
> 
> On the same night, Kendall, Khloe, and Kylie hung out backstage with Chris Brown, who announced that he had split from girlfriend Karrueche Tran.



Is that a lovebite on her neck in the 6th picture?


----------



## AEGIS

look the secret to showing "what dat booty do" if you are small bootied is to wear Lulelemon pants. I see that every day at the gym too.  Kendall probably wears pants like that.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

YSoLovely said:


> Two words: Candice. Swanepoel.
> 
> Her body is killer and she doesn't have a huge a** or big breast. For a model, it's about optimizing what you're working with and Kendall still has a long way to go on that treadmill...



I don't think anyone can be compared to Candice's body. The majority of what models have is genetic, and just because Candice can do that doesn't mean Kendall or every other model can as well. I know girls who want to have tiny little waists, but no matter their workout, they can't achieve it because their bodies just won't do it. Not saying Kendall can't have a more shapely butt, but it's not like it's flat as a pancake either. She looks good, body-wise, for a high-fashion model.


----------



## berrydiva

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I don't think anyone can be compared to Candice's body. The majority of what models have is genetic, and just because Candice can do that doesn't mean Kendall or every other model can as well. I know girls who want to have tiny little waists, but no matter their workout, they can't achieve it because their bodies just won't do it. Not saying Kendall can't have a more shapely butt, but it's not like it's flat as a pancake either. She looks good, body-wise, for a high-fashion model.


They may not be working out right. Toning your glutes will not necessarily give you a bubble butt if you didn't have the fat there to support it to begin with; but, it will lift the muscle and make your butt lift. Everyone can achieve some lift but you have to work all 3 glute muscles - they have to fire every time your'e working out.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

berrydiva said:


> They may not be working out right. Toning your glutes will not necessarily give you a bubble butt if you didn't have the fat there to support it to begin with; but, it will lift the muscle and make your butt lift. Everyone can achieve some lift but you have to work all 3 glute muscles - they have to fire every time your'e working out.


Girl, I don't know why but reading this made me feel exhausted and lazy.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/10...eave-taylor-swifts-apartment-together-in-nyc/

Kendall Jenner keeps her head down after visiting Taylor Swift at her apartment on Wednesday (December 10) in New York Citys Tribeca district.

The 19-year-old model was joined by her close pal Cara Delevingne, who kept her hood on.

Its a face off [MENTION=77243]kendall[/MENTION]jenner [MENTION=14320]pat[/MENTION]mcgrathreal &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;, Cara wrote on Instagram with a pic later in the day. Check out the pic below!

In case you didnt know, Kendall and Cara are the most reblogged models on Tumblr, beating out Victorias Secret supermodels Candice Swanepoel and Miranda Kerr.


----------



## berrydiva

Thingofbeauty said:


> Girl, I don't know why but reading this made me feel exhausted and lazy.



Lmao


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I'd rather not see her in lingerie.


----------



## Bentley1

Cara is not attractive.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> They may not be working out right. Toning your glutes will not necessarily give you a bubble butt if you didn't have the fat there to support it to begin with; but, it will lift the muscle and make your butt lift. Everyone can achieve some lift but you have to work all 3 glute muscles - they have to fire every time your'e working out.



This! I think the fact that Kendall's profession was handed to her on a silver tray makes her lazy in toning her body. She probably thinks, 'Why should I work out? I'll get these jobs anyway'.


----------



## chocolatechippy

labelwhore04 said:


> Well i mean she IS a legal adult and in the modelling world shes middle aged. Modelling isnt an industry thats known for being age appropriate.



Yes that is true.


----------



## chocolatechippy

Humbugged said:


> The GiGi (whom is also only 19) one is coming and Bella and Hailey Baldwin (both 18)have done ones as well .It's for LOVEs video advent calender.Miranda Kerr and Lizzie Jagger's were up last week.
> 
> But the frightening thing is Kris is apparently going to be in it
> 
> So 25 models .Neville Jacobs (who is a dog) and Kris .
> 
> http://thelovemagazine.co.uk/advent


Kris? that makes no sense.


----------



## chocolatechippy

Tivo said:


> Kendall is frequently featured in overtly sexual, degrading photoshoots.


Yes, I don't like that


----------



## AEGIS

dangerouscurves said:


> This! I think the fact that Kendall's profession was handed to her on a silver tray makes her lazy in toning her body. She probably thinks, 'Why should I work out? I'll get these jobs anyway'.



...and she will


----------



## lulu212121

...and she is. Isn't she?



dangerouscurves said:


> This! I think the fact that Kendall's profession was handed to her on a silver tray makes her lazy in toning her body. She probably thinks, 'Why should I work out? I'll get these jobs anyway'.


 


AEGIS said:


> ...and she will


----------



## berrydiva

lanasyogamama said:


> and thank you for saying that!


Anytime doll!


----------



## Lounorada

WARNING*****
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


Yikes.


'4u'





Dailymail


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> Yikes.
> 
> 
> '4u'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dailymail



Where is the warning for this monstrosity?


----------



## littlerock

Does she have gold teeth in or is it a weird reflection.


----------



## Tivo

Trolling.


----------



## Lounorada

dangerouscurves said:


> Where is the warning for this monstrosity?


 
Forgot that... fixed it


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Looks like the chocolate donut I had a couple of days ago.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> Forgot that... fixed it



Lol!! Thank you.


----------



## Lounorada

I'm thinking Marilyn Manson is Kylie's inspiration...


----------



## berrydiva

Grillz were sooooo 3 years ago. They're still on this like it's cool.


----------



## michie

berrydiva said:


> Grillz were sooooo 3 years ago. They're still on this like it's cool.



Maybe that's why they keep attracting these played out men...


----------



## knasarae

Nah grillz are still popular.  A lot of the younger kids are getting them now.... and I've especially noticed a lot of females?  i.e. Beyonce, Bia, Dejloaf...


----------



## lanasyogamama

She needs to stop.


----------



## lulu212121

knasarae said:


> Nah grillz are still popular.  A lot of the younger kids are getting them now.... and I've especially noticed a lot of females?  i.e. Beyonce, Bia, Dejloaf...


Don't forget Madonna!!!!!!!!!!!!lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjaredjr.com/2014/12/...alse-dating-pregnancy-rumors-on-social-media/

*Kylie Jenner Addresses False Dating & Pregnancy Rumors on Social Media*

Kylie Jenner sports a colorful pair of kicks while out buying a Christmas tree on Wednesday (December 10) in Los Angeles.

The next day, the 17-year-old reality star took to Twitter to address some false rumors that have been swirling about her.

Im not trying to become a rapper, Im not getting married, & Im not pregnant., Kylie tweeted to her followers.

In case you didnt know, rumors were spreading that Kylie was planning to elope with Tyga.

FYI: Kylie is wearing PUMA X Solange sneakers.


----------



## saira1214

Glad I didn't get those Pumas.


----------



## dangerouscurves

lulu212121 said:


> Don't forget Madonna!!!!!!!!!!!!lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!



The worst I've even seen the grillz on.


----------



## Queenpixie

those pictures are so embarrassing though :S


----------



## AEGIS




----------



## Bag*Snob

She is on the cover with her Bratz face?!?!


----------



## Antonia

*Kylie, if you are reading this, just be your old self.....you were a beautiful girl and there was NOTHING wrong with you!  Please go back to old Kylie!!  *


----------



## labelwhore04

Omg Kylie looks like a drag queen. She is doing way too much with her face, it's not cute. She looks completely different, i thought she only had her lips done but everything about her face looks like it's been worked on. Just sad.


----------



## Lounorada

So, apparently Cara D is moving in with Kendull in her condo (if she even really bought that condo). 
Can't afford the payments? More than just friends? Or just another one of PMK's fabricated stories to keep her kash-kow in the tabloids?


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> Nah grillz are still popular.  A lot of the younger kids are getting them now.... and I've especially noticed a lot of females?  i.e. Beyonce, Bia, Dejloaf...


Showing my age. lol. Thought they were unpopular. with the kids now.


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> So, apparently Cara D is moving in with Kendull in her condo (if she even really bought that condo).
> Can't afford the payments? More than just friends? Or just another one of PMK's fabricated stories to keep her kash-kow in the tabloids?


What condo? I thought Kendall stays at Kanye's place when she's in NYC.


----------



## saira1214

Lounorada said:


> So, apparently Cara D is moving in with Kendull in her condo (if she even really bought that condo).
> Can't afford the payments? More than just friends? Or just another one of PMK's fabricated stories to keep her kash-kow in the tabloids?



My theory has been that they are more than just friends. Hailey doesn't seem to be in the picture these days.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> What condo? I thought Kendall stays at Kanye's place when she's in NYC.




There was some article a few months ago about her buying some condo in LA (I think), I still don't believe she could afford to, with a mortgage or not, but who knows. I just thought of it as another one of PMK's fake stories to make them all sounds much richer than they actually are


----------



## Lounorada

saira1214 said:


> *My theory has been that they are more than just friends.* Hailey doesn't seem to be in the picture these days.




I've been thinking/believing that too. 
Isn't the Baldwin chick off running around with Beiber pretending not to be together.


----------



## saira1214

Lounorada said:


> I've been thinking/believing that too.
> Isn't the Baldwin chick off running around with Beiber pretending not to be together.



I'm sure that PMK is fuming that the Beibs didn't choose Kendall or Kylie.


----------



## Lounorada

saira1214 said:


> I'm sure that PMK is fuming that the Beibs didn't choose Kendall or Kylie.




Especially when he's such a good 'family friend' :lolots:


----------



## AEGIS

saira1214 said:


> I'm sure that PMK is fuming that the Beibs didn't choose Kendall or Kylie.



You mean her


----------



## labelwhore04

AEGIS said:


> You mean her



omg


----------



## saira1214

AEGIS said:


> You mean her



That too, lol.


----------



## Jayne1

They look like a 2 heard monster, one head is natural and the other head is freakishly bizarre.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Jayne1 said:


> They look like a 2 heard monster, one head is natural and the other head is freakishly bizarre.


Which is which though&#8230;?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Did AHS steal this idea....or vice versa? LOL

It's painfully obvious in this photo which is the more natural beauty. It's actually a nice shot of Kendall, but when you look at Kylie in contrast - the thirst and the pose is 150% harder. Kendall is by far the more natural IMO.


----------



## wildblood

They do have pretty eyes. If Kylie had her normal lips and maybe pulled the legs off 5 less spiders, she could look nice too.


----------



## noitsyou

That photo is over contrasted and over brightened. It's normal to see on your facebook feed, not on the cover of a magazine.


----------



## AEGIS

noitsyou said:


> That photo is over contrasted and over brightened. It's normal to see on your facebook feed, not on the cover of a magazine.



It's the only way Kylie looks human. In the dark her face transforms into this


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Oh no you didn't....LMAO


----------



## dangerouscurves

AEGIS said:


> It's the only way Kylie looks human. In the dark her face transforms into this



Hahahaha!!! The resemblance is uncanny.


----------



## dangerouscurves

AEGIS said:


> You mean her



Shameless, just shameless.


----------



## Humbugged

saira1214 said:


> My theory has been that they are more than just friends. Hailey doesn't seem to be in the picture these days.



They have all been in NYC hanging out and working since the beginning of the week .Those 3 ,Gigi and Josephine Skriver were out on Wednesday night .

Kendall,Cara and Gigi(at one point )have also been hanging out with Taylor Swift .

Hailey is also busy (not) dating Bieber and Gigi is back with fake Bieber .


----------



## chowlover2

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Did AHS steal this idea....or vice versa? LOL
> 
> It's painfully obvious in this photo which is the more natural beauty. It's actually a nice shot of Kendall, but when you look at Kylie in contrast - the thirst and the pose is 150% harder. Kendall is by far the more natural IMO.




They do look like Dot & Bet! LOL!


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

saira1214 said:


> My theory has been that they are more than just friends. Hailey doesn't seem to be in the picture these days.



Can't they just be friends?


----------



## lynne_ross

wildblood said:


> They do have pretty eyes. If Kylie had her normal lips and maybe pulled the legs off 5 less spiders, she could look nice too.


LOL! Love your post!


----------



## forchanel

Just saw those pictures of Kylie buying a Christmas tree. Very Heidi Montag-esq/desperate for attention. It's sad. Also, does she even need a tree?? I thought Kris always decorates their house w a big tree. 

Kylie follow in Kendall's footsteps not Kim's!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

AEGIS said:


>



Yikes. Kylie's got to let up and tone it down. Nothing about her look is cute.


----------



## Nathalya

noitsyou said:


> That photo is over contrasted and over brightened. It's normal to see on your facebook feed, not on the cover of a magazine.



Agree


----------



## GingerSnap527

https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/new...see-her-pout-changed-203500277-us-weekly.html


----------



## CobaltBlu

mess.


----------



## arnott

AEGIS said:


> It's the only way Kylie looks human. In the dark her face transforms into this



  Even got the green hair!  :lolots:


----------



## arnott

Jayne1 said:


> They look like a 2 heard monster, one head is natural and the other head is freakishly bizarre.



I was going to say Kendall looks really good here.  But that could be because her face is right next to Kylie's.


----------



## noitsyou




----------



## ByeKitty

I feel mean for saying it, but Kylie looks like a man in drag...


----------



## Nathalya

I hate her overarched eyebrows. Is she doing that on purpose or where there needles involved?


----------



## Chanel522

All I see is Kris when looking at Kendall in that magazine cover pic. She definitely looks better than Kylie; however, if Kylie toned it down about 10 notches I think her bone structure and face in general would outshine Kendall.


----------



## jclaybo

AEGIS said:


>




Kylie looks like a photoshopped version of Kendall, smdh


----------



## Lounorada

Yikes.
Saw this gif earlier... the changing faces of Kylie in 2014.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Kylie really looks like that Muppet that plays the drums


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> Yikes.
> Saw this gif earlier... the changing faces of Kylie in 2014.


Not for the better!


----------



## Encore Hermes

I wonder what she wants to _improve_ next


----------



## Queenpixie

Encore Hermes said:


> I wonder what she wants to _improve_ next



me thinks her jaw.. there is always photoshopping in the jaw and chin in her IGs.. 

Please dont Kylie... pls...


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie: eat yo wheaties












via instagram


----------



## White Orchid

I don't get the Wheaties comment.   It's not fibre-related, is it?


----------



## Jayne1

White Orchid said:


> I don't get the Wheaties comment.   It's not fibre-related, is it?


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Her butt will be injected next. With her "style" and that last skanky picture of her in the grey jeans, definitely her butt.


----------



## Lounorada

Yep ^ I agree, I definitely see her altering her behind in the very near future. It's inevitable really.


----------



## Humbugged

White Orchid said:


> I don't get the Wheaties comment.   It's not fibre-related, is it?




That orange thing reflected in the mirror is a Wheaties poster . I would guess it's Bruce memorabilia as he was on Wheaties boxes back in the day


----------



## AEGIS

Her body is great. Hope she doesn't touch it.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Agreed.


----------



## twinkle.tink

AEGIS said:


> Her body is great. Hope she doesn't touch it.



I was thinking, 'gosh, she really does have a great body...I hope she leaves it alone' as I scrolled past the wheaties snap...I see you have beat me to it


----------



## Humbugged

Kendall is  doing the Marc Jacobs SS15 campaign


http://www.wwd.com/media-news/fashion-memopad/troop-marc-jacobs-8077685?module=hp-media


----------



## noitsyou

Bruce Jenner actually looked normal at some point in his life :O

I had no idea he was a pro athlete.


----------



## berrydiva

noitsyou said:


> Bruce Jenner actually looked normal at some point in his life :O
> 
> I had no idea he was a pro athlete.


He was the original Mr Olympics at the time and set the decathlon world record.


----------



## Sasha2012

They already proved they are a charitable pair after they were pictured feeding the homeless during the Thanksgiving celebrations last month.

And Kylie Jenner was once again happy to take time out with her rumoured boyfriend Tyga and donate presents at a childrens hospital in Los Angeles on Monday.

The 17-year-old reality star ensured she looked stylish as she shared gifts at the LA Gear Presents Teen Impact Holiday Party hosted by her 25-year-old rapper pal.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...liver-gifts-local-hospital.html#ixzz3M4XlgWS5


----------



## Midge S

Hey sick kid!  Here's my belly button!  You're welcome! Merry xmas! 

I know I'm just an old fogey, but my dad would been mortified and let me know if I wore that outfit at all, much less to do "charity" work.


----------



## zaara10

Midge S said:


> Hey sick kid!  Here's my belly button!  You're welcome! Merry xmas!
> 
> I know I'm just an old fogey, but my dad would been mortified and let me know if I wore that outfit at all, much less to do "charity" work.




Lol. That outfit, coat, shoes, handbag just screams Kim. Way to look down to earth & approachable to those kids. Idiot.


----------



## pursegrl12

could she be any less enthused to be there?!?! geez, at least fake it!!! and she wore that to visit sick kids??! no sense of reality, zero humbleness.


----------



## labelwhore04

I cant believe she wore that to visit kids at a hospital..


----------



## berrydiva

Did she really go to a Children's hospital with her entire belly out?! Not one person told her it's not appropriate.


----------



## michie

So inappropriate. WTF is wrong with these ppl?!??


----------



## AEGIS

when you're a thot, you're a thot


----------



## zippie

michie said:


> So inappropriate. WTF is wrong with these ppl?!??


 

WTF is right!.  My parents would have kicked my AS* if I dressed like a whore at 17.  Her parents are pathetic.


----------



## AEGIS

her outfit is really cute though
idk if i think it's that skanky necessarily since she's just showing abs
but it is 100% inappropriate for a hospital


----------



## glamourous1098

I don't know what you guys are complaining about.  When I do attention-seeking charity work, I ALWAYS wear a crop top and heels, as well as carry a five-figure handbag.  You know, for the kids.


----------



## berrydiva

glamourous1098 said:


> I don't know what you guys are complaining about.  When I do attention-seeking charity work, I ALWAYS wear a crop top and heels, as well as carry a five-figure handbag.  You know, for the kids.


----------



## GaitreeS

Even Stevie Wonder could see through the PR stunt!


----------



## morgan20

.pursefiend. said:


> Kylie really looks like that Muppet that plays the drums




Animal


----------



## .pursefiend.

morgan20 said:


> Animal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834288



 my bad .. she plays the guitar. She looks like Janice


----------



## twinkle.tink

Am I the only one who doesn't care what the hell she looks like or what her intentions are (PR)  I will take gifts for kids, any day.

I am going to go back and look....while, I think she could be more appropriate...there is something to be said for giving people what the expect.  I don't know, maybe I am just more happy to have her at least appearing to try.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

She looks like a porn star. Her face is just getting faker and faker, and she has those gross long hair extensions. Her outfit is skanky because it's a TIGHT crop top, TIGHT jeans, and her entire belly is showing. And her makeup with fake eyelashes galore, 3 lbs of foundation, and giant fake lips makes it all the worse.


----------



## berrydiva

twinkle.tink said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't care what the hell she looks like or what her intentions are (PR)  I will take gifts for kids, any day.
> 
> I am going to go back and look....while, I think she could be more appropriate...there is something to be said for giving people what the expect.  I don't know, maybe I am just more happy to have her at least appearing to try.


I'm not into using people fullstop so using sick kids for PR is pretty despicable to me especially since they're innocent to the why someone may be doing such a thing (not that I'm accusing Kylie of such). I do think, however, that her outfit choice was not appropriate at all...certain outfits have a time and a place. I don't' find her outfit skanky or slutty or whorish as others have mentioned, just really inappropriate.


----------



## redney

twinkle.tink said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't care what the hell she looks like or what her intentions are (PR)  I will take gifts for kids, any day.
> 
> I am going to go back and look....while, I think she could be more appropriate...there is something to be said for giving people what the expect.  I don't know, maybe I am just more happy to have her at least appearing to try.



Tink. C'mon. You know as well as everyone else there is a time and place for crop tops, skin tight jeans, stilettos, and brandishing a purse that costs thousands of dollars. Distributing toys to sick, hospitalized children in the daytime is not it. Her outfit is completely inappropriate for the setting and purpose. 

There's a way to spread good cheer and toy donations without looking like a stop off on the way to a club, especially, especially, *especially* for a 17 year old. 

I know you have a young daughter and I remember you saying you do charitable activities with her and your other children.  What would you say to her if she showed up for a charitable activity with you at age 17 dressed as Kylie is? Would you really say "OK, let's go distribute those toys - that's what matters!"

Or alternatively, if your child was very sick in the hospital (God forbid) and a 17 year old girl showed up to her room dressed like that? I can't speak for anyone but myself when I'd want to kick her out because she's so inappropriate.

I don't mean to pick on you personally, but yours is the only post on this thread so far saying her clothing and accessories choices don't matter for the occasion, and as a mom to a young daughter too, I'm in disbelief.


----------



## sally.m

The outfit is cute for shopping with your girlfriends, not really hospital appropriate.


----------



## labelwhore04

To be honest i don't know anyone who walks around in the daytime with their full stomach showing.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

redney said:


> Tink. C'mon. You know as well as everyone else there is a time and place for crop tops, skin tight jeans, stilettos, and brandishing a purse that costs thousands of dollars. Distributing toys to sick, hospitalized children in the daytime is not it. Her outfit is completely inappropriate for the setting and purpose.
> 
> There's a way to spread good cheer and toy donations without looking like a stop off on the way to a club, especially, especially, *especially* for a 17 year old.
> 
> I know you have a young daughter and I remember you saying you do charitable activities with her and your other children.  What would you say to her if she showed up for a charitable activity with you at age 17 dressed as Kylie is? Would you really say "OK, let's go distribute those toys - that's what matters!"
> 
> Or alternatively, if your child was very sick in the hospital (God forbid) and a 17 year old girl showed up to her room dressed like that? I can't speak for anyone but myself when I'd want to kick her out because she's so inappropriate.
> 
> I don't mean to pick on you personally, but yours is the only post on this thread so far saying her clothing and accessories choices don't matter for the occasion, and as a mom to a young daughter too, I'm in disbelief.



Good post


----------



## berrydiva

labelwhore04 said:


> To be honest i don't know anyone who walks around in the daytime with their full stomach showing.



LA/Miami weather accommodates it to be worn all the time, the summertime other places...I might actually be immune to it. lol.


----------



## Jayne1

twinkle.tink said:


> I was thinking, 'gosh, she really does have a great body...I hope she leaves it alone' as I scrolled past the wheaties snapI see you have beat me to it


Aside from the implants she got last year, yes, I hope she doesn't do anything else.


----------



## Jayne1

redney said:


> I know you have a young daughter and I remember you saying you do charitable activities with her and your other children. * What would you say to her if she showed up for a charitable activity with you at age 17 dressed as Kylie is*? Would you really say "OK, let's go distribute those toys - that's what matters!"
> 
> Or alternatively, if your child was very sick in the hospital (God forbid) and a 17 year old girl showed up to her room dressed like that? I can't speak for anyone but myself when I'd want to kick her out because she's so inappropriate.


Showed up _with a camera crew_ in tow.


----------



## Pia Ismea

berrydiva said:


> I'm not into using people fullstop so using sick kids for PR is pretty despicable to me especially since they're innocent to the why someone may be doing such a thing (not that I'm accusing Kylie of such). I do think, however, that her outfit choice was not appropriate at all...certain outfits have a time and a place. I don't' find her outfit skanky or slutty or whorish as others have mentioned, just really inappropriate.



I agree with this.....

One superficial thing I can say about Kylie, she has good taste in handbags.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The expression on her face says it all, regardless of what she's wearing.

She does NOT want to be there.

This is PR rehab for her image.


----------



## Lounorada

So many things wrong and inappropriate about that [del]attention-seeking photo op[/del] charitable hospital visit.


1. Her face, especially those baboon-butt-lips, would scare small children. Even some adults. They scare me.
2. A belly-top to visit a children's hospital. No.
3. High-heels to visit a children's hospital. No.
4. Tight jeans complete with the family kamel-toe to visit a children's hospital. No.
5. Toting her Givenchy handbag in everyone's face, as if to say 'look what I can afford.'
6. Wearing an arm full of Cartier bracelets to visit a children's hospital. Hell to the no.
7. Not looking the least bit happy, even fake happy to be there, doing a good thing.
8. Attending with your 25yr old, father of one, 'boyfriend', who is actually breaking the law by 'being' with a 17yr old.


SMGDH. This family is disgusting


----------



## bag-princess

AEGIS said:


> when you're a thot, you're a thot




   AMEN!!!



redney said:


> Tink. C'mon. You know as well as everyone else there is a time and place for crop tops, skin tight jeans, stilettos, and brandishing a purse that costs thousands of dollars. Distributing toys to sick, hospitalized children in the daytime is not it. Her outfit is completely inappropriate for the setting and purpose.
> 
> There's a way to spread good cheer and toy donations without looking like a stop off on the way to a club, especially, especially, *especially* for a 17 year old.
> 
> I know you have a young daughter and I remember you saying you do charitable activities with her and your other children.  What would you say to her if she showed up for a charitable activity with you at age 17 dressed as Kylie is? Would you really say "OK, let's go distribute those toys - that's what matters!"
> 
> Or alternatively, if your child was very sick in the hospital (God forbid) and a 17 year old girl showed up to her room dressed like that? I can't speak for anyone but myself when I'd want to kick her out because she's so inappropriate.
> 
> I don't mean to pick on you personally, but yours is the only post on this thread so far saying her clothing and accessories choices don't matter for the occasion, and as a mom to a young daughter too, I'm in disbelief.


http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## labelwhore04

Lounorada said:


> So many things wrong and inappropriate about that [del]attention-seeking photo op[/del] charitable hospital visit.
> 
> 
> 1. Her face, especially those baboon-butt-lips, would scare small children. Even some adults. They scare me.
> 2. A belly-top to visit a children's hospital. No.
> 3. High-heels to visit a children's hospital. No.
> 4. Tight jeans complete with the family kamel-toe to visit a children's hospital. No.
> 5. Toting her Givenchy handbag in everyone's face, as if to say 'look what I can afford.'
> 6. Wearing an arm full of Cartier bracelets to visit a children's hospital. Hell to the no.
> 7. Not looking the least bit happy, even fake happy to be there, doing a good thing.
> 8. Attending with your 25yr old, father of one, 'boyfriend', who is actually breaking the law by 'being' with a 17yr old.
> 
> 
> SMGDH. This family is disgusting



Everytime i come into the Kardashian threads, i lose faith in humanity. Kylie is the worst of them all, and the scary thing is, she has a huge fanbase of teens who idolize her. These teens represent the next generation, which is terrifying.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Oh look, squishy sand. Great gift at a hospital. Does she interact with anyone there?


----------



## Lounorada

labelwhore04 said:


> Everytime i come into the Kardashian threads, i lose faith in humanity. Kylie is the worst of them all, and the scary thing is, *she has a huge fanbase of teens who idolize her. These teens represent the next generation, which is terrifying*.




I know, it's horrifying to think about that.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Just ridiculous. I bet this turned out to be a massive PR failure instead of a redeem!


----------



## littlerock

I'm in disbelief. That outfit choice, while it IS just an outfit, is a slap in the face, IMO. It's so disrespectful to wear something like that. And by all means, leave the damn handbag at home. Here kid, have some sand while I almost knock you out with my 3k handbag. Merry xmas!

She should have been more covered up, and maybe worn something cute and sporty. ANYTHING more kid friendly and and just all around less clueless. Let's all give her the benefit of the doubt though, maybe she left her brain at home with the other half of her shirt.


----------



## littlerock

Look Kendall, here is someone who knows how to dress for a visit with sick Children. She even has a plastic face too, but still makes it work. Please take note:

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27412106&postcount=3920


----------



## charmesh

Sasha2012 said:


> They already proved they are a charitable pair after they were pictured feeding the homeless during the Thanksgiving celebrations last month.
> 
> And Kylie Jenner was once again happy to take time out with her rumoured boyfriend Tyga and donate presents at a childrens hospital in Los Angeles on Monday.
> 
> The 17-year-old reality star ensured she looked stylish as she shared gifts at the LA Gear Presents Teen Impact Holiday Party hosted by her 25-year-old rapper pal.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...liver-gifts-local-hospital.html#ixzz3M4XlgWS5



They really are positioning her to be Kim's replacement. But she sure ain't going to do it with him, he lacks it factor. Even Lamar and Hump had a little something that made them stand out+ $$$$. Tyga has nothing but drama


----------



## charmesh

FreeSpirit71 said:


> The expression on her face says it all, regardless of what she's wearing.
> 
> She does NOT want to be there.
> 
> This is PR rehab for her image.



Then she should have left her grown @ss boyfriend (who is the baby daddy of a woman who used to be her sister's friend) at home. He doesn't help her image


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kylie has a cute shape. I hope she leaves it alone..


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

twinkle.tink said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't care what the hell she looks like or what her intentions are (PR)  I will take gifts for kids, any day.
> 
> I am going to go back and look....while, I think she could be more appropriate...there is something to be said for giving people what the expect.  I don't know, maybe I am just more happy to have her at least appearing to try.



Nah, I'm with you. I don't give a mother-fudge about her outfit nor do I care that it was a photo op. Gifts for the kiddies equal a win in my book. Those kids would've benefitted just the same had she shown up in trainers and sweats, tbh. The handbag doesn't really bother me either. Unless you make it your business to know or have an interest in fashion most people wouldn't even be able to identify the brand or even how much it cost. Now if she wore something monogrammed or easily identifiable then I might see the 'slap in the face' but nah, I'm not seeing it. Sure, she could've worn something more tame and appropriate but did ya'll forget who we're talking about? They've shown ya'll time and time again how they get down, yet folks still act shocked. IDGI. 

I wore a cropped sweatshirt, skinny jeans and ankle booties in the daytime a few weeks ago. The weather was nice and I work for this tummy


----------



## twinkle.tink

redney said:


> Tink. C'mon. You know as well as everyone else there is a time and place for crop tops, skin tight jeans, stilettos, and brandishing a purse that costs thousands of dollars. Distributing toys to sick, hospitalized children in the daytime is not it. Her outfit is completely inappropriate for the setting and purpose.
> 
> There's a way to spread good cheer and toy donations without looking like a stop off on the way to a club, especially, especially, *especially* for a 17 year old.
> 
> I know you have a young daughter and I remember you saying you do charitable activities with her and your other children.  What would you say to her if she showed up for a charitable activity with you at age 17 dressed as Kylie is? Would you really say "OK, let's go distribute those toys - that's what matters!"
> 
> Or alternatively, if your child was very sick in the hospital (God forbid) and a 17 year old girl showed up to her room dressed like that? I can't speak for anyone but myself when I'd want to kick her out because she's so inappropriate.
> 
> I don't mean to pick on you personally, but yours is the only post on this thread so far saying her clothing and accessories choices don't matter for the occasion, and as a mom to a young daughter too, I'm in disbelief.





Babydoll Chanel said:


> Good post





berrydiva said:


> LA/Miami weather accommodates it to be worn all the time, the summertime other places...I might actually be immune to it. lol.





labelwhore04 said:


> To be honest i don't know anyone who walks around in the daytime with their full stomach showing.





littlerock said:


> I'm in disbelief. That outfit choice, while it IS just an outfit, is a slap in the face, IMO. It's so disrespectful to wear something like that. And by all means, leave the damn handbag at home. Here kid, have some sand while I almost knock you out with my 3k handbag. Merry xmas!
> 
> She should have been more covered up, and maybe worn something cute and sporty. ANYTHING more kid friendly and and just all around less clueless. Let's all give her the benefit of the doubt though, maybe she left her brain at home with the other half of her shirt.




Poop, not all my selected quotes are showing up....

First, someone (Berrydiva, iirc...addressed this, as well)...inappropriate or not...here in CA between culture and weather, I actually do see this kind of attire on a daily basis, so perhaps I am a bit immune.

With that said....a couple of points...

Would I like my daughter to dress this way, for this occasion? No...but she has different life experiences, different parents and people also expect different things from her. But, no matter what my thoughts are and I try and instill in her, she is still going to grow up and be her own person and make her own life choices.

Case in point, right now my daughter is doing gymnastics instead of dance, because I was uncomfortable with the costume and make up choices in dance. At some point, long before 18, she is going to want to exert her own preferences...I will endeavor hard to guide her without changing her and respecting some natural variation in preference.

Now, if we encounter someone who dresses or behaves what I consider inappropriate, I absolutely use it as teaching experience...not only to express what I believe is appropriate, but to instill a sense of acceptance....because I really do believe...

If it isn't actively hurting anyone one else, one's dress and behavior are their own business and for my own sense of well being, I don't care to spend one second judging others for ish that isn't any of my business...and try and teach that to my kids. Am I successful all the time? Of course not, I am human...but I really do try.  

Also, I try really hard not to project negative feelings and assumptions on others. So, while it might seem obvious and other people are ready to say..."Ugh! PR!" etc....I am not. She is there, giving. I will take it at face value....anything else that it may or may not be is for her heart, mind and soul to deal with. Not mine.

My mom is really passive aggressive and a negative, judgmental person....I actually have a harder time using her unkind behavior in a positive learning model than ridiculous, meaningless stuff like this. This is superficial...who cares. Meanness, judgements, projection and blackness of heart is far scarier to me. 

What I have told my sons about the individual stuff is this:
There is something to be said for being confident in yourself and beating your own drum...especially in things that only concern/matter to you.
With that said, we don't live in a vacuum and there is something to be said for path of least resistance and conforming to societal standards.
Balancing those two seem opposing, but not necessarily mutual exclusive, trains of thought is what growth is all about.

JMHO...I want to help my children become their best selves, not program them.


----------



## twinkle.tink

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Nah, I'm with you. I don't give a mother-fudge about her outfit nor do I care that it was a photo op. Gifts for the kiddies equal a win in my book.
> 
> I wore a cropped sweatshirt, skinny jeans and ankle booties in the daytime a few weeks ago. The weather was nice and I work for this tummy



We were posting at the same time...yahoo! Thank you .


----------



## berrydiva

twinkle.tink said:


> Poop, not all my selected quotes are showing up....
> 
> First, someone (Berrydiva, iirc...addressed this, as well)...inappropriate or not...here in CA between culture and weather, I actually do see this kind of attire on a daily basis, so perhaps I am a bit immune.
> 
> With that said....a couple of points...
> 
> Would I like my daughter to dress this way, for this occasion? No...but she has different life experiences, different parents and people also expect different things from her. But, no matter what my thoughts are and I try and instill in her, she is still going to grow up and be her own person and make her own life choices.
> 
> Case in point, right now my daughter is doing gymnastics instead of dance, because I was uncomfortable with the costume and make up choices in dance. At some point, long before 18, she is going to want to exert her own preferences...I will endeavor hard to guide her without changing her and respecting some natural variation in preference.
> 
> Now, if we encounter someone who dresses or behaves what I consider inappropriate, I absolutely use it as teaching experience...not only to express what I believe is appropriate, but to instill a sense of acceptance....because I really do believe...
> 
> If it isn't actively hurting anyone one else, one's dress and behavior are their own business and for my own sense of well being, I don't care to spend one second judging others for ish that isn't any of my business...and try and teach that to my kids. Am I successful all the time? Of course not, I am human...but I really do try.
> 
> Also, I try really hard not to project negative feelings and assumptions on others. So, while it might seem obvious and other people are ready to say..."Ugh! PR!" etc....I am not. She is there, giving. I will take it at face value....anything else that it may or may not be is for her heart, mind and soul to deal with. Not mine.
> 
> My mom is really passive aggressive and a negative, judgmental person....I actually have a harder time using her unkind behavior in a positive learning model than ridiculous, meaningless stuff like this. This is superficial...who cares. Meanness, judgements, projection and blackness of heart is far scarier to me.
> 
> What I have told my sons about the individual stuff is this:
> There is something to be said for being confident in yourself and beating your own drum...especially in things that only concern/matter to you.
> With that said, we don't live in a vacuum and there is something to be said for path of least resistance and conforming to societal standards.
> Balancing those two seem opposing, but not necessarily mutual exclusive, trains of thought is what growth is all about.
> 
> JMHO...I want to help my children become their best selves, not program them.


Beautiful post. Your kids are blessed to have a mom like you to guide them and nurture them.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall Jenner has made her third appearance in American Vogue, modeling a collection of cropped jackets, which are predicted to be one of next season's must-have fashion items, for the magazine's January issue. 

The 19-year-old model, who is currently in California preparing to celebrate the holidays with the rest of the Kardashian clan, looks like the ultimate professional as she showcases the high-end designs from big-name labels such as Givenchy and Burberry Prorsum.  

It is the second time in as many months that the reality star has appeared in the US edition of the fashion bible; in December, Kendall also sat down for an in-depth interview with the publication, revealing details about her 'competitive' upbringing in the Kardashian household. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ling-year-s-hottest-trends.html#ixzz3M6szo2mg


----------



## Tarhls

twinkle.tink said:


> Poop, not all my selected quotes are showing up....
> 
> First, someone (Berrydiva, iirc...addressed this, as well)...inappropriate or not...here in CA between culture and weather, I actually do see this kind of attire on a daily basis, so perhaps I am a bit immune.
> 
> With that said....a couple of points...
> 
> Would I like my daughter to dress this way, for this occasion? No...but she has different life experiences, different parents and people also expect different things from her. But, no matter what my thoughts are and I try and instill in her, she is still going to grow up and be her own person and make her own life choices.
> 
> Case in point, right now my daughter is doing gymnastics instead of dance, because I was uncomfortable with the costume and make up choices in dance. At some point, long before 18, she is going to want to exert her own preferences...I will endeavor hard to guide her without changing her and respecting some natural variation in preference.
> 
> Now, if we encounter someone who dresses or behaves what I consider inappropriate, I absolutely use it as teaching experience...not only to express what I believe is appropriate, but to instill a sense of acceptance....because I really do believe...
> 
> If it isn't actively hurting anyone one else, one's dress and behavior are their own business and for my own sense of well being, I don't care to spend one second judging others for ish that isn't any of my business...and try and teach that to my kids. Am I successful all the time? Of course not, I am human...but I really do try.
> 
> Also, I try really hard not to project negative feelings and assumptions on others. So, while it might seem obvious and other people are ready to say..."Ugh! PR!" etc....I am not. She is there, giving. I will take it at face value....anything else that it may or may not be is for her heart, mind and soul to deal with. Not mine.
> 
> My mom is really passive aggressive and a negative, judgmental person....I actually have a harder time using her unkind behavior in a positive learning model than ridiculous, meaningless stuff like this. This is superficial...who cares. Meanness, judgements, projection and blackness of heart is far scarier to me.
> 
> What I have told my sons about the individual stuff is this:
> There is something to be said for being confident in yourself and beating your own drum...especially in things that only concern/matter to you.
> With that said, we don't live in a vacuum and there is something to be said for path of least resistance and conforming to societal standards.
> Balancing those two seem opposing, but not necessarily mutual exclusive, trains of thought is what growth is all about.
> 
> JMHO...I want to help my children become their best selves, not program them.




Good post tinks


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Twinkle, I totally get what you're saying. I have two boys and my parental philosophy isn't far removed from yours.

I think the difference though, for me anyway is that from what we've seen, that kind of parenting just isn't going on in the Kardashian/Jenner household. There just hasn't seemed to be guidance of any kind. And sadly it is reflecting on the choices that Kylie seems to be making.  She doesn't _have_ to be what her family are, yet that seems to be the path she's chosen.

Anyhow, we can hope for wisdom I guess.


----------



## Bentley1

twinkle.tink said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't care what the hell she looks like or what her intentions are (PR)  I will take gifts for kids, any day.
> 
> I am going to go back and look....while, I think she could be more appropriate...there is something to be said for giving people what the expect.  I don't know, maybe I am just more happy to have her at least appearing to try.




You may not be the only one, but it's safe to say you're certainly in the minority. Lol


----------



## Bentley1

redney said:


> Tink. C'mon. You know as well as everyone else there is a time and place for crop tops, skin tight jeans, stilettos, and brandishing a purse that costs thousands of dollars. Distributing toys to sick, hospitalized children in the daytime is not it. Her outfit is completely inappropriate for the setting and purpose.
> 
> There's a way to spread good cheer and toy donations without looking like a stop off on the way to a club, especially, especially, *especially* for a 17 year old.
> 
> I know you have a young daughter and I remember you saying you do charitable activities with her and your other children.  What would you say to her if she showed up for a charitable activity with you at age 17 dressed as Kylie is? Would you really say "OK, let's go distribute those toys - that's what matters!"
> 
> Or alternatively, if your child was very sick in the hospital (God forbid) and a 17 year old girl showed up to her room dressed like that? I can't speak for anyone but myself when I'd want to kick her out because she's so inappropriate.
> 
> I don't mean to pick on you personally, but yours is the only post on this thread so far saying her clothing and accessories choices don't matter for the occasion, and as a mom to a young daughter too, I'm in disbelief.




Applause! &#128079;


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.vogue.com/5679427/kendall-jenner-cropped-jackets
*Kendall Jenner in the Seasons Coolest Crop Jackets*






*Altitude Adjustment*


The fashionable world indulges in a bit of navel-gazing as designers riff on the not-quite-exposed midriff as a new focal point. Edun calf-hair cropped jacket, $1,295; Barneys New York, NYC. Prada silk blouse with stitching detail, $760; select Prada boutiques. Hilfiger Collection patchwork jeans; Tommy Hilfiger, NYC. Jutta Neumann belt. from far left: Saint Laurent by Hedi Slimane ring. Pamela Love ring. 

_Fashion Editor: Camilla Nickerson._ 

Photographed by David Sims, _Vogue,_ January 2015    








*High Noon*


Some of these abbreviated jackets are worn over light shirts that cover the gap between hip bone and rib. Others, like this one, pivot on raised waistbands. Givenchy knit jacket with stud detail; select Saks Fifth Avenue stores. Vetements leather pants, $1,845; Blake, Chicago. Saint Laurent by Hedi Slimane hat and bracelets. Jutta Neumann belt.    

 Photographed by David Sims, _Vogue,_ January 2015    







*Making the  Cut*

Note how all lengths on this patchwork look are being snipped. Proenza Schouler cobalt python jacket and perforated asymmetric knit tank ($1,475); Proenza Schouler, NYC. Carleen two-tone jeans, $364; carleen.us. Céline silk necklace with bell pendant. Edun silver pendant necklace. Cuffs and rings by Pamela Love and Saint Laurent by Hedi Slimane.            

Photographed by David Sims, _Vogue,_ January 2015    








*The Lanky Look*

Natural counterparts to these new jackets? Pants that show off the ankle. Calvin Klein Collection leather jacket and double-face knit pants ($1,895); Calvin Klein Collection, NYC. Louis Vuitton white knit jacket, top, and ankle boots; select Louis Vuitton boutiques.            

Photographed by David Sims, _Vogue,_ January 2015    








*Lone Star*

The cropped jacket almost inevitably has a kind of Western airas manifested here in rodeo studs on saddle-brown suede. Hilfiger Collection jacket; Tommy Hilfiger, NYC. Carven python-print leather skirt, $890; Carven, NYC. Isabel Marant ostrich-feather choker necklace. Pendant necklaces by Dinosaur Designs and Céline. Lisa Eisner for Tom Ford rings.            

Photographed by David Sims, _Vogue,_ January 2015







*The Wild Bunch*

Buffed suedes, buttery and patent leathersall used like refined fabricsfoster jackets of a rarer kind. Burberry Prorsum nubuck field jacket, $4,895; burberry.com. Dior blouse with floral-print cuffs, $2,700; Dior boutiques. Derek Lam suede A-line skirt, $2,490; Bergdorf Goodman, NYC. On actor Tom Hughes: Saint Laurent by Hedi Slimane suede jacket. James Perse T-shirt. Burberry Brit jeans. John Lobb boots.            

Photographed by David Sims, _Vogue,_ January 2015


----------



## Tivo

What is going on with fashion? None of that looks good.


----------



## Sasha2012

*Rattle and Roll*

A snakeskin jacket gives rocker bitebut the exquisite tailoring gives away your true sartorial DNA. Gucci python-and-leather jacket; select Gucci boutiques. Louis Vuitton crocheted dress, worn as a top; select Louis Vuitton boutiques. 

*Beauty Note* 
An ultradefined brow adds drama to soft features. Estée Lauders Double Wear Brow Lift Duo includes a highlighter and a definer.            

Photographed by David Sims, _Vogue,_ January 2015








*Dramatic Flare*

A maverick silhouette provides both form and fun. Giorgio Armani python jacket; Giorgio Armani boutiques. Carven printed racer top, $600; Carven, NYC. The Seafarer velvet wide-leg trousers, $386; theseafarer.com. Prada boots.            

Photographed by David Sims, _Vogue,_ January 2015    








*How the West Was Worn*

Though this indigo Michael Kors jacket and skirt ($3,995 each; select Michael Kors stores) look like cowgirl-classic denim-on-denim, theyre both actually made of soft suede. Loewe napa-leather top, $2,550; loewe.com. Saint Laurent by Hedi Slimane bracelets. Louis Vuitton boots.            

Photographed by David Sims, _Vogue,_ January 2015    








*True Grit*

Exposed stitching and raw seams underscore the earthiness of the moment. Prada leather jacket with printed silk detail, $4,070; select Prada boutiques. Derek Lam cotton flared trousers, $550; Derek Lam, NYC. 

_In this story:_ 
_Hair: Garren for Garren New York Salon for R+Co; Makeup: Diane Kendal_ 
_Produced by Westy Productions_ 
_Production Design: Gideon Ponte for the Magnet Agency_ 

Photographed by David Sims, _Vogue,_ January 2015

http://www.vogue.com/5679427/kendall-jenner-cropped-jackets


----------



## Encore Hermes

She looks cute. As usual


----------



## pixiejenna

I feel like Kylie is trying to steal a page from Angelina Jolies book. Always being photographed at charity events, like it's going to gain her some fans/credibility. Why else would she bother obviously she doesn't give a rats butt about it. If she did she wouldn't have dressed like jail bait while visiting sick kids in a hospital. Or maybe she thinks if she get's photographed with her BF doing charity work that we'll forget she's 17 dating a 25 year old man. Either way she should stop pretending to be a humanitarian we know PMK didn't raise you to care about anyone other than number one.


----------



## arnott

zaara10 said:


> Lol. That outfit, coat, shoes, handbag just screams Kim. Way to look down to earth & approachable to those kids. Idiot.


----------



## Lizzy_Chai

Via her Instagram tonight &#128064;&#128064;


----------



## noitsyou

I thought the ugly Western theme was done with Isabel Marant a while ago. I don't understand fashion.


----------



## Nathalya

Me neither. I hate patchwork clothing with a passion.


----------



## kcf68

Boy Kylie is morphing into Kim!  Wonder when her big Booty is going to magically appear??  Yuck!  Her boyfriend is yuck too!


----------



## .pursefiend.

i really don't like them as a "couple" .. partly because I like his baby momma


----------



## gloomyharlow

Kendell looks a little like Crystal Renn in some of those pictures. The eyes especially.


----------



## Solemony

Is it just me or do I feel like the close up pic of her in the car with her right hand against her forehead reminds me of the hands of that little alien from E.T.?


----------



## Tivo

They all look like soul sucking witches.


----------



## Sasha2012

All eyes were on an uncharacteristically camera shy Kylie Jenner as she exited a Los Angeles restaurant on Tuesday evening.

The 17-year-old model half-sister of Kim, Khloe and Kourtney Kardashian enjoyed a low-key meal at popular West Hollywood eatery Mr. Chow before venturing outside to her waiting car  and a thong of onlookers.

Fashion forward Kylie opted for a distinctly urban ensemble on the night, opting for a loose fitting red shirt dress under a blue nylon bomber jacket.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rt-dress-steps-dinner-date.html#ixzz3MArZvr00


----------



## berrydiva

.pursefiend. said:


> i really don't like them as a "couple" .. partly because I like his baby momma


Or because she's 17 and he's 24?


----------



## .pursefiend.

berrydiva said:


> Or because she's 17 and he's 24?



i mean yeah that too. but i dont think i would like it even if she was of age.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Or because she's 17 and he's 24?




He's 25.....


----------



## Lounorada

Kendull's Vogue ed is as dull as the concrete on the ground. 
Same facial expression in every photo (nothing new there).
Unimaginative, lifeless, lazy poses.
That default pose of hers with her hand up to her head. which looks stupid.
Her cute but very basic face.


Yawn.


----------



## Nathalya

Sasha2012 said:


> All eyes were on an uncharacteristically camera shy Kylie Jenner as she exited a Los Angeles restaurant on Tuesday evening.
> 
> The 17-year-old model half-sister of Kim, Khloe and Kourtney Kardashian enjoyed a low-key meal at popular West Hollywood eatery Mr. Chow before venturing outside to her waiting car  and a thong of onlookers.
> 
> Fashion forward Kylie opted for a distinctly urban ensemble on the night, opting for a loose fitting red shirt dress under a blue nylon bomber jacket.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rt-dress-steps-dinner-date.html#ixzz3MArZvr00



So Kylie is a model too now? Lol ok.

"And a thong of onlookers" lmao I have never heard of this expression? before. What does it mean?


----------



## PurseNut911

Lol, the word should have been "throng" instead of "thong." The reporter must've found it difficult to go beyond the thot-ness of Kylie.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Nathalya said:


> So Kylie is a model too now? Lol ok.
> 
> "And a thong of onlookers" lmao I have never heard of this expression? before. What does it mean?




Typo. They meant "throng."


----------



## knics33

When I am reminded that Kylie is 17... just wow . It's sad really. 

And her outfit at the hospital was _completely _inappropriate IMO. If I was a parent of one of those children I would have been rolling my eyes *hard *and disappointed with the hospital for allowing such a shameless, tacky PR stunt. These people don't know the word humble, whatsoever. Sorry. 

And yeah, the photos with Kendall are boring, but at least she seems to have somewhat of a head on her shoulders and actually works.


----------



## labelwhore04

Lounorada said:


> He's 25.....



and has a child from another woman, while Kylie hasn't even graduated from high school, disturbing...


----------



## saira1214

labelwhore04 said:


> and has a child from another woman, while Kylie hasn't even graduated from high school, disturbing...



Girl, you know she doesn't go to any "classes." That's what is really sad, this poor girl will have zero education.


----------



## redney

saira1214 said:


> Girl, you know she doesn't go to any "classes." That's what is really sad, this poor girl will have zero education.



She gets her THOT education from her momma and big sisters.


----------



## saira1214

redney said:


> She gets her THOT education from her momma and big sisters.



THOT-in training. Sad.


----------



## myown

Tivo said:


> What is going on with fashion? None of that looks good.



thought the same when i saw this seasons H&M advertisings


----------



## .pursefiend.

THOTtler


----------



## AEGIS

labelwhore04 said:


> and has a child from another woman, while Kylie hasn't even graduated from high school, disturbing...





well...idk if she'll ever do that


----------



## michie

knics33 said:


> When I am reminded that Kylie is 17... just wow . It's sad really.
> 
> And her outfit at the hospital was _completely _inappropriate IMO. If I was a parent of one of those children I would have been rolling my eyes *hard *and disappointed with the hospital for allowing such a shameless, tacky PR stunt. These people don't know the word humble, whatsoever. Sorry.
> 
> And yeah, the photos with Kendall are boring, but at least she seems to have somewhat of a head on her shoulders and actually works.



Hahaha! It's all glossed over if you're doing a good deed.


----------



## Sasha2012

They are making a name for themselves as high-fashion models.

But that doesn't mean that Kendall Jenner and pal Hailey Baldwin don't indulge in a sugary treat every once in a while.

The duo headed to Sprinkles Cupcakes in Beverly Hills on Wednesday joined by pal Shamari Maurice and while Kendall, 19, took away a cupcake, Hailey, 18, opted for a massive chocolate ice cream cone.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oth-Sprikles-cupcake-store.html#ixzz3MDGz0ejl


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Cute sweater and sunglasses.


----------



## Queenpixie

:kiss:


----------



## arnott

Those white jeans look way too tight.


----------



## poopsie

Queenpixie said:


> :kiss:





Katfish, indeed


----------



## AEGIS

that Antigona is jusy.....everything


----------



## Nathalya

Queenpixie said:


> :kiss:



Did she had an allergic reaction or something...? Smh


----------



## Nathalya

arnott said:


> Those white jeans look way too tight.



Agree but in this family there's no such thing as 'too tight'.


----------



## Tivo

AEGIS said:


> that Antigona is jusy.....everything


Isn't it?


----------



## arnott

Nathalya said:


> Agree but in this family there's no such thing as 'too tight'.



I'm just thankful it's Kendall in those jeans and not Khloe!


----------



## charmesh

arnott said:


> I'm just thankful it's Kendall in those jeans and not Khloe!



They must buy Monistat in bulk at Costco


----------



## Nathalya

:lolots:


----------



## Thingofbeauty

That Baldwin chick is beyond busted and boring and yet is SO FULL OF HERSELF.

Heifer sit down.


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> That Baldwin chick is beyond busted and boring and yet is SO FULL OF HERSELF.
> 
> Heifer sit down.


 
This.


----------



## Bentley1

Thingofbeauty said:


> That Baldwin chick is beyond busted and boring and yet is SO FULL OF HERSELF.
> 
> Heifer sit down.




She looks like she's trolling the streets for her next hit of meth.


----------



## DiorT

Bentley1 said:


> She looks like she's trolling the streets for her next hit of meth.



Awesome...


----------



## poopsie

I don't have a problem with Kendall or her friends. Whether or not  her name got her where she is at least she is _doing_ _something_ besides taking endless selfies and photoshopping them to death. She is still very young and hopefully the time she is spending away from her (insert appropriate adjective) family will help her.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been spending a lot of time with rumoured boyfriend Tyga - even sharing a snap resting on his neck.

And Kylie Jenner continued to encourage the dating reports as she stepped out to dinner with the rapper on Thursday.

With none of her family members around to play chaperone, the 17-year-old reality star and the Rack City singer couldn't stop smiling while making a swift exit from trendy Spago in Beverly Hills.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-date-Spago-Beverly-Hills.html#ixzz3MOY3XQc9


----------



## charmesh

Sasha2012 said:


> She's been spending a lot of time with rumoured boyfriend Tyga - even sharing a snap resting on his neck.
> 
> And Kylie Jenner continued to encourage the dating reports as she stepped out to dinner with the rapper on Thursday.
> 
> With none of her family members around to play chaperone, the 17-year-old reality star and the Rack City singer couldn't stop smiling while making a swift exit from trendy Spago in Beverly Hills.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-date-Spago-Beverly-Hills.html#ixzz3MOY3XQc9



At least she isn't dressed like a hoe. That's all I got. I blame bad parenting


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Spago? _Really?_ Next it's lunch at The Ivy and cocktails at Chateau Marmont to really make sure the paps capture it.

Courting PR/Drama.....


----------



## Lounorada

Her lips looks worse than ever, especially the top one. It actually looks painful/uncomfortable.  I firmly believe Kylie will mess up her face permanently by the time she's 21. Heck, at the rate she's going, it could be ruined by the time she's 18...


----------



## redney

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Spago? _Really?_ Next it's lunch at The Ivy and cocktails at Chateau Marmont to really make sure the paps capture it.
> 
> *Courting PR/Drama....*.



Always, doll, always. It's the K family motto.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I still don't really get the logic behind dating this guy. He's not that rich or famous, and he has a child to support. Jaden Smith was richer and more famous than this guy and he came with way less baggage. He's an idiot, but Kylie should be used to being surrounded by idiots *cough* Kendall *cough.*


----------



## AEGIS

Kendall, Gigi and Gigi's boyfriend Cody












GIGI'S CAPTION:  gigihadid I almost don't believe myself when I say we didn't plan this whole color scheme thing.. lol @ us.  5d
Read more at http://websta.me/p/875675341967599109_12995776#bH4FGXbSxuagXZOf.99


----------



## Jayne1

How many Loves is it now?  Are they all real?


----------



## charmesh

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I still don't really get the logic behind dating this guy. He's not that rich or famous, and he has a child to support. Jaden Smith was richer and more famous than this guy and he came with way less baggage. He's an idiot, but Kylie should be used to being surrounded by idiots *cough* Kendall *cough.*


He's not rich at all. Suppliers for his store were taking him to court for nonpayment. The same story with her jeweler. PMK better watch this guy. He may just whisk Kylie away on her 18th and marry her with no prenup.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Omg those lips look awful.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Epione Cosmetic Laser Center in Beverly Hills. (December 19)


----------



## redney

jfc thots


----------



## angelcove

Kylie looks too mature for 17... Too much makeup.... Too much everything!
I do, however,  her bracelets!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Question: if Kylie stops getting lip injections, will her lips eventually return to normal? Are those something you have to get done routinely?


----------



## michie

Her lips are one injection away from having stretch marks...


----------



## Sasha2012

*Kendall*: we dont fvck wit YOUUU






via instagram


Shopping on San Vicente Boulevard in LA today.

via tumblr


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sasha2012 said:


> *Kendall*: we dont fvck wit YOUUU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram
> 
> 
> Shopping on San Vicente Boulevard in LA today.
> 
> via tumblr


And we don't fvck with our faces so I say we win Kendull.

I count 7 Love bracelets in that pic btw. Sheesh. These fools just ruin everything don't they. A timeless classic reduced to the equivalent of a wrist-full of friendship bracelets. If she had to actually work to buy one of them...


----------



## Tivo

Thingofbeauty said:


> And we don't fvck with our faces so I say we win Kendull.
> 
> I count 7 Love bracelets in that pic btw. Sheesh. These fools just ruin everything don't they. A timeless classic reduced to the equivalent of a wrist-full of friendship bracelets. If she had to actually work to buy one of them...


They make everything look tacky and garish. They are thisclose to making me lose my appetite for Louboutin's.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Tivo said:


> They make everything look tacky and garish. They are thisclose to making me lose my appetite for Louboutin's.


NO! Don't succumb!


----------



## Tivo

Thingofbeauty said:


> NO! Don't succumb!


I know right? Jimmy Choo's are looking to take the crown back.


----------



## Jayne1

Thingofbeauty said:


> I count 7 Love bracelets in that pic btw. Sheesh. These fools just ruin everything don't they. A timeless classic reduced to the equivalent of a wrist-full of friendship bracelets. If she had to actually work to buy one of them...


Are there seven?  She keeps adding more.  That's why I wondered if they were as fake as the boobs, lips, teeth, hair and nails.

_Seven_ gold Loves? That's a lot of money on one wrist.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Jayne1 said:


> Are there seven?  She keeps adding more.  That's why I wondered if they were as fake as the boobs, lips, teeth, hair and nails.
> 
> _Seven_ gold Loves? That's a lot of money on one wrist.


I just counted again. Yup. Seven. Looks like it's 3 yellow, two white and two rose. I've seen people wear several together and they look good. She is not one of them.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

AEGIS said:


> Kendall, Gigi and Gigi's boyfriend Cody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GIGI'S CAPTION:  gigihadid I almost don't believe myself when I say we didn't plan this whole color scheme thing.. lol @ us.  5d
> 
> Read more at http://websta.me/p/875675341967599109_12995776#bH4FGXbSxuagXZOf.99




Didn't Kylie date this kid a couple years ago?


----------



## Jayne1

Thingofbeauty said:


> I just counted again. Yup. Seven. Looks like it's 3 yellow, two white and two rose. I've seen people wear several together and they look good. She is not one of them.


I didn't see Rose, but  you're probably right.

Yes, I'm obsessed with Loves, but I only have two.  Three would be lovely, but kinda pushing it, or so I tell myself.


----------



## Tivo

Jayne1 said:


> I didn't see Rose, but  you're probably right.
> 
> Yes, I'm obsessed with Loves, but I only have two.  Three would be lovely, but kinda pushing it, or so I tell myself.


They are beautiful, but more than two or three is tacky, imo.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

The second from the top and third from the bottom didn't look white but weren't a bright yellow so I guessed they might be rose. They're also slightly hidden by the bracelet next to them.

Get yourself another. They are absolutely lovely. I've seen four worn together and it didn't take away from the beauty of  the pieces. I think the problem in Kylie's case is  that it appears she wears them purely because of the cost. And of course she just wears too d@mn many.


----------



## Humbugged

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Didn't Kylie date this kid a couple years ago?




Yes.

And strangely enough Hailey dated him in between Kylie and Gigi


----------



## twinkle.tink

charmesh said:


> He's not rich at all. Suppliers for his store were taking him to court for nonpayment. The same story with her jeweler. PMK better watch this guy. He may just whisk Kylie away on her 18th and marry her with no prenup.



This!

~~~~~~
On the loves, some of those look different sizes. So perhaps, some are someone else's? If not, I am not completely opposed to the number... with a couple of caveats...
 First and foremost, we all know they can afford them, so any push back on money issues or questions of authenticity is a bit silly.
I will admit I have stacked in the past. I wouldn't do that many...but that's me. Right now, I don't feel comfortable wearing any. What ever floats your boat. JMHO,  tPF really isn't the place to rail on excess. 
 Lastly, if one is going to do that many (and they are not some one else's) they would look better, IMO, if they were all one size. I might even actually like that look.


----------



## ByeKitty

That amount of love bracelets just looks ridiculous and try-hard... But then again, so does the rest of her.


----------



## shiny_things

Without a doubt, Kylie will end up having a breakdown and needing a lot of therapy. This is generally the pattern when kids have been exploited and over sexualised from a young age.

There are no words for how much contempt I have for Pimp Momma.


----------



## ByeKitty

shiny_things said:


> Without a doubt, Kylie will end up having a breakdown and needing a lot of therapy. This is generally the pattern when kids have been exploited and over sexualised from a young age.
> 
> 
> 
> There are no words for how much contempt I have for Pimp Momma.




But Kylie is a lot like many other Hollywood teens atm... Maybe it is not all Kris' fault, but it's a sign of the times?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Thingofbeauty said:


> Get yourself another. They are absolutely lovely. I've seen four worn together and it didn't take away from the beauty of  the pieces. I think the problem in Kylie's case is  that it appears she wears them purely because of the cost. And of course she just wears too d@mn many.



I have one in yellow gold, and I wear it daily and appreciate it as it's a present from my boyfriend. They are lovely indeed, and the meaning behind them is too. In Kylie's case I agree, she's just overdoing it to the point where it looks tacky as heck.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Humbugged said:


> Yes.
> 
> And strangely enough Hailey dated him in between Kylie and Gigi


Jesus. Maybe I'm weird but that just makes me feel icky.


----------



## ByeKitty

Thingofbeauty said:


> Jesus. Maybe I'm weird but that just makes me feel icky.



I don't think you're weird... Imagine, within a group of friends, many have slept with the same guy? And he's hanging out with all of them?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

ByeKitty said:


> I don't think you're weird... Imagine, within a group of friends, many have slept with the same guy? And he's hanging out with all of them?


Exactly! You know what all our bodies look like?! Shudder!


----------



## ByeKitty

Thingofbeauty said:


> Exactly! You know what all our bodies look like?! Shudder!



And he's not even cute


----------



## Thingofbeauty

ByeKitty said:


> And he's not even cute


Or talented apparently. These girls have the world at their feet and yet make the same decisions as women whose only choice is to prostitute or get a man for a chance at a better life.


----------



## schadenfreude

Wearing that many Loves, regardless of how vulgar or crass, has got to be just ******* uncomfortable. They're heavy and bulky. My twee little stack of two occasionally gives me the heebie jeebies. Seven? Can you imagine all the noise they make clanking around?


----------



## charmesh

Humbugged said:


> Yes.
> 
> And strangely enough Hailey dated him in between Kylie and Gigi



This generation's version of Scott. At least this kid did sing or something. So at least he has held a real job


----------



## Queenpixie

wait wait wait... cody simpson dated Kylie and Haleiy and now Gigi?

Next Kendall?


----------



## sdkitty

those two younger girls got Bruce's genes  with the long legs and no big butts but Kris raised them.....seems they want to me just like their big sisters


----------



## erinrose

schadenfreude said:


> Wearing that many Loves, regardless of how vulgar or crass, has got to be just ******* uncomfortable. They're heavy and bulky. My twee little stack of two occasionally gives me the heebie jeebies. Seven? Can you imagine all the noise they make clanking around?


This!


----------



## saira1214

That's Cody Simpson? He looks ridiculous.


----------



## erinrose

Wearing six in this insta pic


----------



## Thingofbeauty

There's a lady on instagram that has quite a few that she wears all the time. Some people have called her out for it but she's explained they were gifts to symbolise major occurrences in her life and hers actually look really good.

Kylie is not this lady.

P.S. It's @upcloseandstylish if anybody's interested.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I must be the only one, but I don't mind the stacked love bracelets. They're not very gaudy. Only people like us who are interested in designer items would even take note of them.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I actually don't find her sense of fashion to be bad. 

And I've seen the stacked Loves look work.

I think the turn off first came when she wore them to feed the homeless combined with the fact that it represents how much these people have from doing nothing. 

That says much more about us than it does about them I think.


----------



## kirsten

I'm am guessing they symbolize family members. 

Bruce
Kris
Kourtney
Kim
Khloe
Rob
Kendall
?


----------



## sparkle7

Kylie's been wearing 6 loves for years and doesn't seem to take them off like Kourtney. They were probably gifts and mean something to her as well as symbol of wealth. She has access to number of high end jewelry but she chooses to wear the the loves everyday even photo shoots advertising other products. I think they were gifts. Personally I think two looks nice anything more too much. Upcloseandstylish has great style but I think she overdoes it on jewelry sometimes as well. IMO it takes away for beauty of the individual piece.


----------



## louvigilante

kirsten said:


> I'm am guessing they symbolize family members.
> 
> Bruce
> Kris
> Kourtney
> Kim
> Khloe
> Rob
> Kendall
> ?




I thought it's just her siblings, not the parents.


----------



## kirsten

I think she has 7 though?


----------



## charmesh

kirsten said:


> I think she has 7 though?



She does. Bruce had children before selling his soul to PMK


----------



## kirsten

I don't think she is close to them. Maybe Brandon and Brody.


----------



## erinrose

She does buy Cartier for herself, she posted on instagram a pic from the Cartier store with a love ring she got for herself. I think she just likes the look of them. If you look at pics from years ago she started off with one and as time progessed she wound up with a full stack.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Not forgetting she has other brothers and sisters, Bruce's other kids.
I think it symbolizes 'Rich' to her


----------



## erinrose

Encore Hermes said:


> Not forgetting she has other brothers and sisters, Bruce's other kids.
> I think it symbolizes 'Rich' to her


Of course!

She started wearing Cartier when she was how old? How many kids of that age understand the meaning of what the love symbolizes?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

sparkle7 said:


> Kylie's been wearing 6 loves for years and doesn't seem to take them off like Kourtney. They were probably gifts and mean something to her as well as symbol of wealth. She has access to number of high end jewelry but she chooses to wear the the loves everyday even photo shoots advertising other products. I think they were gifts. Personally I think two looks nice anything more too much. Upcloseandstylish has great style but I think she overdoes it on jewelry sometimes as well. IMO it takes away for beauty of the individual piece.


I don't really follow her you know. I found out about her through Purseblog. I like her style as I too like to dress up pieces from Forever 21/Zara/Superdry etc with a couple of high end pieces. I have NOWHERE near her wardrobe though. Wow. My mind boggles at how much her shoes and bags must have cost. I did notice the Love bracelets and rings. Oh and her wedding rings.


----------



## Humbugged

kirsten said:


> I think she has 7 though?




9 including Kendall.

Cassandra and Burt from Bruce's 1st marriage.Brandon and Brody. And then Kendall on the Jenner side.

and Kourt,Khloe,Kim and Rob.


Kendall was out racing cars with Burt today .



> @kendalljenner out here today playing with the big boy racecars  @lamborghini @ogaramotorsports #jennerracing she has driven everything  today from skid pad in an M3 to 125cc karts to auto cross in a Porsche  and now the old Jenner Racing Lamborghini Super Trofeo! Shes a natural!


----------



## kirsten

I meant she has 7 bracelets.


----------



## bag-princess

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I must be the only one, but I don't mind the stacked love bracelets. They're not very gaudy. *Only people like us who are interested in designer items would even take note of them.*





i disagree!  they may not know/understand what they are or how much they cost but when you wear that many people can't help but to see them and take note!


----------



## zippie

I like the look of all those bracelets stacked.  However, it would drive me nuts having all of them on all the time.


----------



## lovemysavior

Ok somebody please tell me how much those Love bracelets run for.  Don't live near a Cartier to even price one yet alone buy one...lol...maybe in the future I can get me at least one


----------



## Lounorada

lovemysavior said:


> Ok somebody please tell me how much those Love bracelets run for.  Don't live near a Cartier to even price one yet alone buy one...lol...maybe in the future I can get me at least one



If I remember correctly the yellow & rose gold ones prices begin around $3500, but with half diamonds price is double that roughly, with full diamonds even higher price.
White gold ones are around $4000 and then the same as above, adding diamonds the price is obviously much higher.


----------



## lovemysavior

Lounorada said:


> Yellow & rose gold ones prices begin around $3500, but with half diamonds price is double that roughly, with full diamonds even higher price.
> White gold ones are around $4000



Oh my word!  I had no idea they were  that pricey.  Yikes....no Love bracelets for me then  . ..haha...thank you.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Went up 6.6K Plus tax No diamonds, Juste in clou is I think 7.6 up a lot from last year 








http://www.cartier.us/collections/jewelry/collections/love


----------



## Lounorada

lovemysavior said:


> Oh my word!  I had no idea they were  that pricey.  Yikes....no Love bracelets for me then  . ..haha...thank you.


I know, crazy prices for what it is IMO. Then most of that price tag is paying for the Cartier name unfortunately


----------



## Chloe_chick999

lovemysavior said:


> Oh my word!  I had no idea they were  that pricey.  Yikes....no Love bracelets for me then  . ..haha...thank you.



The cuffs are a bit less and just as pretty,  not to mention easier to take off!


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Went up 6.6K Plus tax No diamonds, Juste in clou is I think 7.6 up a lot from last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cartier.us/collections/jewelry/collections/love


That is a ridiculous price  Cartier needs to take several seats and relax.


----------



## Solemony

I think the love bracelet price have risen a lot more now it's currently $6600 before taxes for yellow gold or rose gold but white gold goes for $7100 in US. The one with the diamonds goes for 10k+ but I'm pretty sure Kylie must have gotten them a few years back before the price jump. That many bracelets is like the equivalent of a single year at Harvard xD.


----------



## erinrose

lovemysavior said:


> Ok somebody please tell me how much those Love bracelets run for.  Don't live near a Cartier to even price one yet alone buy one...lol...maybe in the future I can get me at least one




$6,600 for yellow and rose gold and $7,100 for white gold. All without diamonds.


----------



## lovemysavior

erinrose said:


> $6,600 for yellow and rose gold and $7,100 for white gold. All without diamonds.



Wow, I could pay off two years of our IRS taxes with that money...lol...oh well.


----------



## Lounorada

That is a crazy price jump


----------



## pixiejenna

Solemony said:


> I think the love bracelet price have risen a lot more now it's currently $6600 before taxes for yellow gold or rose gold but white gold goes for $7100 in US. The one with the diamonds goes for 10k+ but I'm pretty sure Kylie must have gotten them a few years back before the price jump. *That many bracelets is like the equivalent of a single year at Harvard *xD.



These girls didn't even finish high school, there's no way they are going to college. I'd say the bracelets are a better investment for them at least they will grow in value. If they spent that money on school it would be the same as flushing cash down the toilet.



Humbugged said:


> 9 including Kendall.
> 
> Cassandra and Burt from Bruce's 1st marriage.Brandon and Brody. And then Kendall on the Jenner side.
> 
> and Kourt,Khloe,Kim and Rob.
> 
> 
> Kendall was out racing cars with Burt today .



Finally a good facial expression modeling pic from Kendull! But dose it even count when your face is 80% covered with a helmet?


----------



## Encore Hermes

what is it going to take to strike up her band when she is say...in her 20s? 
It isn't going to be another love bracelet.  It isn't going to be a 'nice' car.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Encore Hermes said:


> what is it going to take to strike up her band when she is say...in her 20s?
> It isn't going to be another love bracelet.  It isn't going to be a 'nice' car.


It's actually a bit troubling to think about what that answer could be...


----------



## charmesh

pixiejenna said:


> These girls didn't even finish high school, there's no way they are going to college. I'd say the bracelets are a better investment for them at least they will grow in value. If they spent that money on school it would be the same as flushing cash down the toilet.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally a good facial expression modeling pic from Kendull! But dose it even count when your face is 80% covered with a helmet?


Those bracelets don't hold their value. Jewelry like that can always be found at major auction houses for a fraction of the cost. It's a trendy item for the rich, they will go out of style again, just like they did at the end of the 1970s. And add in the fact that Cartier is flooding the market with them. Those bracelets are a bad investment, it's not like they are one off pieces from Cartier or a major stone piece


----------



## Jayne1

Solemony said:


> I think the love bracelet price have risen a lot more now it's currently $6600 before taxes for yellow gold or rose gold but white gold goes for $7100 in US. The one with the diamonds goes for 10k+ *but I'm pretty sure Kylie must have gotten them a few years back before the price jump.* That many bracelets is like the equivalent of a single year at Harvard xD.


No, she's been adding to them only recently I always notice Loves.  lol


----------



## michie

Maybe she gets one every time she does something to her lips...


----------



## Tivo

bag-princess said:


> i disagree!  they may not know/understand what they are or how much they cost but when you wear that many people can't help but to see them and take note!



Absolutely. Beautiful things are eye catching and one doesn't have to know the brand to appreciate the beauty.


----------



## charmesh

michie said:


> Maybe she gets one every time she does something to her lips...


Then she doesn't have enough of them. Because those lips get bigger every couple of weeks. They should explode sometime around Valentine's


----------



## Tivo

charmesh said:


> Then she doesn't have enough of them. Because those lips get bigger every couple of weeks. They should explode sometime around Valentine's


:giggles:


----------



## wildblood

The only love she gets is on her wrists.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## arnott

poopsie2 said:


>



Brian Kinney!


----------



## arnott

Thingofbeauty said:


> There's a lady on instagram that has quite a few that she wears all the time. *Some people have called her out for it* but she's explained they were gifts to symbolise major occurrences in her life and hers actually look really good.
> 
> Kylie is not this lady.
> 
> P.S. It's @upcloseandstylish if anybody's interested.



How so?


----------



## Lounorada

charmesh said:


> Those bracelets don't hold their value. Jewelry like that can always be found at major auction houses for a fraction of the cost. It's a trendy item for the rich, they will go out of style again, just like they did at the end of the 1970s. And add in the fact that Cartier is flooding the market with them. Those bracelets are a bad investment, it's not like they are one off pieces from Cartier or a major stone piece



Yep, I agree.


----------



## bag-princess

Tivo said:


> Absolutely. Beautiful things are eye catching and one doesn't have to know the brand to appreciate the beauty.




yes - exactly my point!  



charmesh said:


> Those bracelets don't hold their value. Jewelry like that can always be found at major auction houses for a fraction of the cost. It's a trendy item for the rich, they will go out of style again, just like they did at the end of the 1970s. *And add in the fact that Cartier is flooding the market with them. Those bracelets are a bad investment*, it's not like they are one off pieces from Cartier or a major stone piece





she doesn't care about that.  she wants to be seen with dozens because she knows that equals $$$$ in people's eyes and that is the "look" she is going for.  when she gets tired of them and they are not the think anymore she will throw them in a drawer somewhere and move on.


----------



## erinrose

arnott said:


> How so?


People were commenting saying "more than one looks tacky" "there´s too many".


----------



## Jayne1

Thingofbeauty said:


> There's a lady on instagram that has quite a few that she wears all the time. Some people have called her out for it but she's explained they were gifts to symbolise major occurrences in her life and hers actually look really good.
> 
> Kylie is not this lady.
> 
> P.S. It's @upcloseandstylish if anybody's interested.


Thanks for the suggestion -- she's fabulous and her photos are too.


----------



## bag-princess

Thingofbeauty said:


> There's a lady on instagram that has quite a few that she wears all the time. Some people have called her out for it but she's explained they were gifts to symbolise major occurrences in her life and hers actually look really good.
> 
> Kylie is not this lady.
> 
> P.S. It's @upcloseandstylish if anybody's interested.





someone had posted about this lady recently.  people obviously were very curious who she was!





> After a few tips from readers, I can *confirm that Swedish socialite* *Malin Bergfors*
> (girl's name Malin Kansakangas) is indeed *the stylish woman behind the Instagram account of 'Up Close and Stylish'*.
> She is married to a wealthy man of the Swedish 'Max Hamburgers' fortune, and resides in Stockholm.



http://www.frenchmadame.com/2013/10/style-spotlight-up-close-and-stylish-on.html


----------



## schadenfreude

bag-princess said:


> someone had posted about this lady recently.  people obviously were very curious who she was!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.frenchmadame.com/2013/10/style-spotlight-up-close-and-stylish-on.html



 ohhhhhhh my.


----------



## erinrose

She values her privacy, that´s why she doesn´t show her face. I personally think that should be respected. 


Back to Kylie and Kendall please


----------



## bag-princess

erinrose said:


> She values her privacy, that´s why she doesn´t show her face. I personally think that should be respected.
> 
> 
> Back to Kylie and Kendall please





she will learn like many others that want to be "private" with these very  public accounts that anyone can see. the only way to do that is to not have these things  online for public consumption.  all it takes is for it to grab "the  right" someone's attention and they will make it their business to find  out like that website did.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-princess said:


> someone had posted about this lady recently.  people obviously were very curious who she was!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.frenchmadame.com/2013/10/style-spotlight-up-close-and-stylish-on.html



I want her closet!!!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

erinrose said:


> She values her privacy, that´s why she doesn´t show her face. I personally think that should be respected.
> 
> 
> Back to Kylie and Kendall please


I agree. I also am not sure if this is the same woman as I'm not seeing the 6 Love bracelets and the hair looks different.


----------



## bag-princess

dangerouscurves said:


> I want her closet!!!




i weep!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-princess said:


> i weep!!



Hahaha! I went to look at my closet and cried a little.


----------



## bag-princess

dangerouscurves said:


> Hahaha! I went to look at my closet and cried a little.




:giggles:  who wouldn't!!


----------



## Eva1991

erinrose said:


> Wearing six in this insta pic




I don't mind the 6 love bracelets on one hand but the manicure makes the whole look seem really tacky.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I see a difference in that the way kylie styles herself, the bracelets lose their style and become _ too much _
Jmo


----------



## bag-princess

Eva1991 said:


> I don't mind the 6 love bracelets on one hand but the manicure makes the whole look seem really tacky.




i hate those nails.  even the queen bey has them.  i don't know why anyone finds that look attractive.  looks like some alien monster claws!


----------



## Tivo

That is so so tacky.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Eva1991 said:


> I don't mind the 6 love bracelets on one hand but the manicure makes the whole look seem really tacky.



Yes. I don't even care for those bracelets. But those nails look like they belong to Freddy Kruger.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Eva1991 said:


> I don't mind the 6 love bracelets on one hand but the manicure makes the whole look seem really tacky.


Yes. I agree. Those nails are awful.


----------



## Eva1991

dangerouscurves said:


> Yes. I don't even care for those bracelets. But those nails look like they belong to Freddy Kruger.



:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## YSoLovely

lsa


----------



## Lounorada

I don't like to use the word ugly but Tyga is one of the ugliest guys I have ever seen... 
All I see when I looks at him is E.T.


----------



## erinrose

Did he dye his hair? Not a good look.


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> I don't like to use the word ugly but Tyga is one of the ugliest guys I have ever seen...
> All I see when I looks at him is E.T.




Lol. #MixedFail :ninja:


----------



## charmesh

YSoLovely said:


> View attachment 2839210
> 
> 
> View attachment 2839211
> 
> 
> View attachment 2839212
> 
> 
> View attachment 2839213
> 
> 
> View attachment 2839214
> 
> lsa



I guess the real paparazzi showed up. Sooner or later these pap photos are going to have the police knocking on his door. 

And I bet he's just counting the days until she's 18. There will be a ring on her finger as soon as she (by that I mean him) can access her money


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> I see a difference in that the way kylie styles herself, the bracelets lose their style and become _ too much _
> Jmo





Eva1991 said:


> I don't mind the 6 love bracelets on one hand but the manicure makes the whole look seem really tacky.


I think it's the fact that she's a silly, little girl who wouldn't even attend high school or get a real job.

Since that fabulous woman on Instagram also does something similar, but with more style, it just seem more special.

I think if the nails were real, it might look better, but since they are glued on, it looks horrendous.


----------



## labelwhore04

Lounorada said:


> I don't like to use the word ugly but Tyga is one of the ugliest guys I have ever seen...
> All I see when I looks at him is E.T.



He looks exactly like Tiger Woods, which is not a good thing


----------



## White Orchid

That sweater screams to me, "easy access".


----------



## White Orchid

labelwhore04 said:


> He looks exactly like Tiger Woods, which is not a good thing


Word.


----------



## Midge S

Her lips look a little more normal.  Laid off the "lipliner" I guess. 

And I would be hiding my face too if my boyfriend wore those stoooopid pants.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

With that dye job he looks like the love child of Tiger Woods and Animal from the muppet show.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Kris isn't stupid and I don't think Kylie is either. They're both all about their money. I don't think Tyga will get his hands on it.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Thingofbeauty said:


> With that dye job he looks like the love child of Tiger Woods and Animal from the muppet show.


----------



## Queenpixie

:kiss: oh dear


----------



## stylemepretty

She legit looks older than me. And I'm 34.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Someone try and tell me again those lips are all makeup. Buuulllllsh*t. Look at those telltale nasolabial folds.

It's given her marionette lines.  Next thing she'll be doing is filler to correct it.


----------



## lizmil

White Orchid said:


> That sweater screams to me, "easy access".



Doesn't the whole family scream "easy access?"


----------



## Solemony

Those lips look exactly like Courtney Stodden's lip.... they should be best lip buddy or something.


----------



## AEGIS

the only thing is Tiger and Tygga have in common is the pronounciation of their name and the part Asian thing.  They don't look a thing alike to me


----------



## berrydiva

aegis said:


> the only thing is tiger and tygga have in common is the pronounciation of their name and the part asian thing.  They don't look a thing alike to me


+1


----------



## berrydiva

Moving closer and closer to her sex tape any day now.


----------



## Jayne1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Someone try and tell me again those lips are all makeup. Buuulllllsh*t. Look at those telltale nasolabial folds.
> 
> It's given her marionette lines.  Next thing she'll be doing is filler to correct it.


Uh oh, we know how the Ks hate nasolabial folds.  Filling them will be her next step.


----------



## jclaybo

Kylie has to be the oldest and longest 17 year old I've ever seen, when is her birthday
*off to google*


----------



## clevercat

jclaybo said:


> Kylie has to be the oldest and longest 17 year old I've ever seen, when is her birthday
> *off to google*




Wait, what??? She's 17??? I had no idea. I thought she was Kimbecile's age. Gosh.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


>




Scary likeness. I am still in shock that that is the face of a teenager. Dearie me, imagine what she'll look like by the time she hits her thirties.


----------



## Lounorada

AEGIS said:


> the only thing is Tiger and Tygga have in common is the pronounciation of their name and the part Asian thing.  They don't look a thing alike to me




Agreed. I don't see it either...


----------



## Thingofbeauty

She looks like Kris in that last pic.


----------



## Sasha2012

They have both already appeared behind a window in LOVE magazines online advent calendar.

But Kendall Jenner and her momager Kris teamed up to serve double the fun on day 23 of the popular Christmas countdown videos.

Dancing around in sexy black ensembles, the pair don reindeer antlers as they shimmy and sway to a beat heavy instrumental.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...E-magazine-advent-calendar.html#ixzz3MjWw64ew


----------



## Sasha2012

She may lead a life filled with glitzy and glamorous appearances, but on Monday afternoon, Kendall Jenner nailed off-duty chic with aplomb.

The teen model strutted her lean and slender frame to perfection as she headed into Beverly Hills for a last minute Christmas spree.

Keen to remain the centre of attention, the brunette stunner looked effortlessly stylish in her low-key attire as she left jewellery store XIV Karats.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hops-minute-Christmas-haul.html#ixzz3MjaPPaD5


----------



## saira1214

Kendall has gotten more style lately.


----------



## BPC

Sasha2012 said:


> They have both already appeared behind a window in LOVE magazines online advent calendar.
> 
> But Kendall Jenner and her momager Kris teamed up to serve double the fun on day 23 of the popular Christmas countdown videos.
> 
> Dancing around in sexy black ensembles, the pair don reindeer antlers as they shimmy and sway to a beat heavy instrumental.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...E-magazine-advent-calendar.html#ixzz3MjWw64ew




I just threw up a little..


----------



## Freckles1

BPC said:


> I just threw up a little..




Me too 
No no no


----------



## Lounorada

Like a tacky, cheap porno...


----------



## Jayne1

Good thing Kendal Jenner only has to walk, not trip, and stare straight ahead, on the catwalk because she's not good at anything else (although she is good at being a runway model).


----------



## jclaybo

curiosity always kills the cat, well I want my cat brought back to life, all :40 seconds of life were just wasted watching that video WTH
I am so glad my mother is a prude and proud of it


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Kendall looks like she has a tapeworm in that video.


----------



## batfish

jclaybo said:


> curiosity always kills the cat, well I want my cat brought back to life, all :40 seconds of life were just wasted watching that video WTH
> I am so glad my mother is a prude and proud of it




Exactly what I thought. I also want those 40 seconds back.


----------



## zippie

That was horrid.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I hate myself for watching that.


----------



## Midge S

Ugh.   I think I felt a piece of my soul die while watching that.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Midge S said:


> Ugh.   I think I felt a piece of my soul die while watching that.


That's because it did.


----------



## morgan20

Not watching the stills are enough for me!


----------



## charmesh

morgan20 said:


> not watching the stills are enough for me!



+1


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Merry Christmas :santawave:


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall Jenner had a busy time on Tuesday - just two days ahead of Christmas - but that was all part of the fun.

First Kendall went along with Scott Disick to offer a second opinion as they shopped the ultra-chic boutiques of Beverly Hills - no doubt looking for a gift for Kourtney - and after that Kendall skipped out for a girls' lunch with Kylie to a Mexican restaurant.

Kendall was the perfect person to accompany Scott to the shops for if anyone was to know what to buy her elder half-sister, it was Kendall.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tmas-shopping-Scott-Disick.html#ixzz3MmdPpkdt


----------



## stylemepretty

That video ...


----------



## Encore Hermes

stylemepretty said:


> That video ...



 sums it up


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I like Kendall's effortless style very much.


----------



## Lounorada

morgan20 said:


> Not watching the stills are enough for me!



Same. The stills are disturbing enough.


----------



## PrincessGina

:'( why would she want to do that video with her mum ?? Eugh I feel like I made a Horcrux after watching that


----------



## Tivo

PrincessGina said:


> :'( why would she want to do that video with her mum ?? Eugh I feel like I made a Horcrux after watching that


These people have no shame. No boundaries. The difference between them and civilized society is there is no line they won't cross. Things that would horrify you or I a Kardashian will laugh like its the funniest thing ever, touch up their makeup and keep it moving. Nothing is off the table. And every year they get more vile and march even lower.


----------



## Elenahad

Sasha2012 said:


> She may lead a life filled with glitzy and glamorous appearances, but on Monday afternoon, Kendall Jenner nailed off-duty chic with aplomb.
> 
> The teen model strutted her lean and slender frame to perfection as she headed into Beverly Hills for a last minute Christmas spree.
> 
> Keen to remain the centre of attention, the brunette stunner looked effortlessly stylish in her low-key attire as she left jewellery store XIV Karats.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hops-minute-Christmas-haul.html#ixzz3MjaPPaD5


Does anyone know what brand are these trousers?


----------



## labelwhore04

Kendall looks really cute in those pics with Scott


----------



## r1ta_s

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Merry Christmas :santawave:



What are they even doing?

It's like they are going out of their way to show how they LACK talent.


----------



## Humbugged

Elenahad said:


> Does anyone know what brand are these trousers?





http://www.mytheresa.com/en-gb/leat....uk&siteID=8_btisdd0hQ-qDSELOjTul.hZl6cScOr8w


----------



## noitsyou

I love Kendall's leather sneakers. Are they by Maison Margiela?


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Kris Jenner's Christmas party last night.


----------



## Solemony

Tragic.


----------



## LavenderIce

Tivo said:


> These people have no shame. No boundaries. The difference between them and civilized society is there is no line they won't cross. Things that would horrify you or I a Kardashian will laugh like its the funniest thing ever, touch up their makeup and keep it moving. Nothing is off the table. And every year they get more vile and march even lower.



And, they never turn it off.  They are always in thotmode.


----------



## Chanel522

My God do they look awful!


----------



## Suzan

noitsyou said:


> I love Kendall's leather sneakers. Are they by Maison Margiela?




 They are by Versace, i believe


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Kylie is so incredibly skanky. Her clothes, her expressions, her entire attitude.


----------



## LavenderIce

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Kylie is so incredibly skanky. Her clothes, her expressions, her entire attitude.




They all are.  I'm not sure if it's because it's Christmas, but my tolerance for them is at an all time low.  Can't they just please tone it down for once?


----------



## MegsVC

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> Kris Jenner's Christmas party last night.



Kylie looks like she's wearing a maxi pad...


----------



## Florasun

This could be a still from a horror movie about a family of soul destroying succubi.


----------



## Tivo

They look like witches


----------



## Lounorada

Eww. These pictures are about to burst from all the desperation, tackiness and thirst. 

Kylie and Kendull look like they are wearing Thot-straight-jackets... Fitting I guess.


----------



## labelwhore04

Kylie and Khloe want to be Kim so bad


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Lounorada said:


> Eww. These pictures are about to burst from all the desperation, tackiness and thirst.
> 
> Kylie and Kendull look like they are wearing Thot-straight-jackets... Fitting I guess.


----------



## Tivo

They love playing up that incest vibe. They are so gross!


----------



## Jayne1

Who said they're not even trying to hide the plastic surgery, anymore?

Khloe and the little one are desperate to be Kim, with the lips, boobs, tiny waist and big bums but it is futile while the original Kim is still alive and kicking.

Kendel Jenner is the only one who went her own way and actually has a career.


----------



## Sasha2012

More pic from the party last night.

via twitter


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> Kris Jenner's Christmas party last night.



They managed to make a picture with Santa look creepy and disturbing!


----------



## arnott

Not one normal smiling picture...


----------



## Caz71

erinrose said:


> Wearing six in this insta pic



Geez give me one. Id kill for just one&#128533; Seriously who bought these Loves. She not make money. Erinrose - I never tire looking at the Love.&#128525;


----------



## berrydiva

This poor child is going to be used up by time she's 25. Sad.


----------



## YSoLovely

Kylie's lips (real, drawn or photoshopped) look ridiculous.


----------



## Antonia

ysolovely said:


> kylie's lips (real, drawn or photoshopped) look ridiculous.


 
+1


----------



## Antonia

*Stick a fork in me-I'm done!  I'm sick of EVERYTHING KARDASHIAN/JENNER.  I've reached my saturation point with this whole family.  2015 should be the year we BAN the clan!  Who's with me? 
* 
* *


----------



## christymarie340

Antonia said:


> *Stick a fork in me-I'm done!  I'm sick of EVERYTHING KARDASHIAN/JENNER.  I've reached my saturation point with this whole family.  2015 should be the year we BAN the clan!  Who's with me?
> *
> * *




I'm with you, this family disgusts me with their narcissism, I just can't take it anymore&#128078;


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Kylie's looking like a cheap, knockoff Kim lately. She needs to cool it with the procedures.


----------



## Caz71

I only watch it for the Cartier bangles&#128558;


----------



## michie

Whoever said Kylie looks like a maxi pad is spot on. That dress looks like the same material Always Infinity is made of. I wonder how long it would take to absorb a drink if someone dropped one on her.


----------



## AEGIS

berrydiva said:


> This poor child is going to be used up by time she's 25. Sad.



They both will.


----------



## AEGIS

I really do get the Christmas spirit looking at their pics./sarcasm/ What does anything they do have to do with Christ?


----------



## pukasonqo

AEGIS said:


> I really do get the Christmas spirit looking at their pics./sarcasm/ What does anything they do have to do with Christ?




the thirty pieces of silver?


----------



## lovemysavior

Yes i am banning them too.  I can't believe i waste my precious life and time viewing their life.  I mean I am seriously done with all of them.


----------



## Sasha2012




----------



## Thingofbeauty

pukasonqo said:


> the thirty pieces of silver?


Boom! There it is.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Tyga's gf is starting to look like Kim.


----------



## Queenpixie

sigh.. Kylie looks 30.


----------



## Midge S

Sasha2012 said:


>


  Huh?   I have no idea what I just watched.


----------



## PrincessGina

Midge S said:


> Huh?   I have no idea what I just watched.



I know right?! I was expecting them to don masks and axes and start killing people in the mansion.


----------



## madeinnyc

Queenpixie said:


> sigh.. Kylie looks 30.



Why are her eyes so wide open????


----------



## arnott

michie said:


> Whoever said *Kylie looks like a maxi pad is spot on.* That dress looks like the same material Always Infinity is made of. I wonder how long it would take to absorb a drink if someone dropped one on her.



 Now I can't un-see this!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Queenpixie said:


> sigh.. Kylie looks 30.



But I love the lipcolor. Any idea what lipstick can give that color?









madeinnyc said:


> Why are her eyes so wide open????



She probably took some Extasy.


----------



## Nathalya

PrincessGina said:


> I know right?! I was expecting them to don masks and axes and start killing people in the mansion.



Lol!!


----------



## MarieG

Kylie looks like Kim!!!


----------



## forever.elise

Sasha2012 said:


>





That was so boring. That was not artistic. Too bad, I like Cara. Why can't these fun moments between friends stay that way? Can't people be silly and make true memories without needing to hawk if off to a magazine or website? I feel like I just watched to rich girls making tons of money doing something they would have done with the cameras off. I made little movies like this with my friends all the time in high school, yet this was considered so artistic...????


----------



## forever.elise

lovemysavior said:


> Yes i am banning them too.  I can't believe i waste my precious life and time viewing their life.  I mean I am seriously done with all of them.




+1 just had the EXACT same thought...&#128553;&#128553;&#128553;why are they EVERYWHERE?!??


----------



## AEGIS

I don't think Kylie looks 30, I think she looks very artificial.


----------



## ByeKitty

AEGIS said:


> I don't think Kylie looks 30, I think she looks very artificial.



I agree... I think she looks young, with work done.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's never one to shy away from making a fashion statement.

And on Friday Kendall Jenner kept up with appearances as she got in some post Christmas shopping. 

The 19-year-old model was already back in her skinny jeans showing off her long legs as she made her way to Barney's New York in Beverly Hills. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-post-Christmas-shopping.html#ixzz3N7P1wH41


----------



## charmesh

MarieG said:


> Kylie looks like Kim!!!



Somebody has to since Kim no longer looks like Kim.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Kylie looks like fake Kim, not original Kim. They must go to the same surgeon. 

I like Kendall's outfit, but what is up with the lips? Is that just bad lip gloss?


----------



## Chloe_chick999

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Kylie looks like fake Kim, not original Kim. They must go to the same surgeon.
> 
> I like Kendall's outfit, but what is up with the lips? Is that just bad lip gloss?



Was just about to post on her cute outfit


----------



## Nathalya

Cute outfit indeed.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Love those pants and I actually like the lip with that look


----------



## Thingofbeauty

charmesh said:


> somebody has to since kim no longer looks like kim.


hahahahahaha!


----------



## Sasha2012

They are both top models on the rise who never miss an opportunity to make a fashion statement.

And Kendall Jenner and Gigi Hadid kept up with appearances on Saturday as they headed to a departing flight out of Los Angeles with Cody Simpson.

The trio were headed to Dubai for a New Year's Eve party, according to a message from Cody posted the previous day on Twitter. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-New-Year-s-Eve-bash-Dubai.html#ixzz3NA8NYYh6


----------



## stylemepretty

That's one hideous sweater.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


>




After 45 seconds I stopped watching it. Those are 45 seconds of my life that I'd never get back.


----------



## dangerouscurves

AEGIS said:


> I don't think Kylie looks 30, I think she looks very artificial.



Yep, coz I know a lot of 30-something women who look fabulous, pretty and fresh!


----------



## berrydiva

So apparently Kylie has some inappropriate pics of her posted on IG which were taken down but since the Internet doesn't sleep, they're screen captured already. What I don't get is why no one around her seems to care.


----------



## bagsforme

Wonder why they all (kylie, kendall and Kris) have those fuzzy charms on their purses.  
I think they are Fendi?


----------



## Midge S

bagsforme said:


> Wonder why they all (kylie, kendall and Kris) have those fuzzy charms on their purses.
> I think they are Fendi?


Because they're $800 a pop?  And for some reason hard to get.  Doesn't matter if they like them - they are a "I'm richer than you!" statement they must have.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Midge S said:


> Because they're $800 a pop?  And for some reason hard to get.  Doesn't matter if they like them - they are a "I'm richer than you!" statement they must have.


Nailed it


----------



## Encore Hermes

They added another dog to the family. Italian greyhound for kylie. I have lost track how many they have or have had.


----------



## charmesh

Encore Hermes said:


> They added another dog to the family. Italian greyhound for kylie. I have lost track how many they have or have had.
> i.perezhilton.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/kylie-jenner-new-puppy-norman-2__oPt.jpg


He has the same scared look that North has.


----------



## labelwhore04

berrydiva said:


> So apparently Kylie has some inappropriate pics of her posted on IG which were taken down but since the Internet doesn't sleep, they're screen captured already. What I don't get is why no one around her seems to care.



What were the pics?


----------



## berrydiva

labelwhore04 said:


> What were the pics?



Her with her best friend (that guy) of her bending over with crotch/azz in the camera and a couple other pics. They're probably still up on other sites. He took them down. Given that she's underage, I don't feel comfortable even sharing the links but I'm sure you can Google....I saw it on LSA.


----------



## AEGIS

Midge S said:


> Because they're $800 a pop?  And for some reason hard to get.  Doesn't matter if they like them - they are a "I'm richer than you!" statement they must have.



Do they only have the Karlito?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Click if you dare. For shame...this child is lost. I really hope this another Kardashian fake photo.

http://mediatakeout.com/262849/shoc...his-crotch-and-bussing-it-in-her-pannies.html


----------



## Thingofbeauty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Click if you dare. For shame...this child is lost
> 
> http://mediatakeout.com/262849/shoc...his-crotch-and-bussing-it-in-her-pannies.html


What the h3ll!?


----------



## bag-princess

Midge S said:


> Because they're $800 a pop?  And for some reason hard to get. * Doesn't matter if they like them - they are a "I'm richer than you!" statement they must have*.











FreeSpirit71 said:


> Click if you dare. For shame...this child is lost. I really hope this another Kardashian fake photo.
> 
> http://mediatakeout.com/262849/shoc...his-crotch-and-bussing-it-in-her-pannies.html


----------



## bag-princess

Thingofbeauty said:


> Boom! There it is.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I keep saying nothing more can shock me about these ho*es... but OMG these whorrific pics of Kylie are just..  

Where are this girl's parents??


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Thingofbeauty said:


> Behind the camera?



That doesn't and wouldn't surprise me if it were true, lol. 

This girl..*smh*


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I keep saying nothing more can shock me about these ho*es... but OMG these whorrific pics of Kylie are just..
> 
> Where are this girl's parents??


Behind the camera?


----------



## accordingtoA

How are we sure that's her?


----------



## Encore Hermes

^ Exactly, behind the camera




berrydiva said:


> So apparently Kylie has some inappropriate pics of her posted on IG which were taken down but since the Internet doesn't sleep, they're screen captured already. What I don't get is why no one around her seems to care.



I saw them and unfortunately I think those around her do care in the manner that they probably all gave her a high fives that she was smart enough that she didn't show her face (but everyone knows it is her).


----------



## bag-princess

Thingofbeauty said:


> Behind the camera?








Encore Hermes said:


> ^ Exactly, behind the camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw them and unfortunately I think those around her do care *in the manner that they probably all gave her a high fives that she was smart enough that she didn't show her face* (but everyone knows it is her).





i can totally believe that!


----------



## Midge S

I admit I clicked.   I wanted to see what FINALLY made someone say "whoa, inappropriate!".  

I'm pretty sure the answer is the sandwich in the first picture.   NO way is PMK gonna allow her up and comer to be seen with an Italian hoagie!


----------



## Lounorada

I wouldn't be one bit surprised if that is Kylie in those pictures, but it's pretty difficult to say it's definitely her in the near-naked ones... I think it most likely is her, after all she's Kim part2, SMDH.


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Click if you dare. For shame...this child is lost. I really hope this another Kardashian fake photo.
> 
> http://mediatakeout.com/262849/shoc...his-crotch-and-bussing-it-in-her-pannies.html



Thotastic! Well done Kylie!


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> I wouldn't be one bit surprised if that is Kylie in those pictures, but it's pretty difficult to say it's definitely her in the near-naked ones... I think it most likely is her, after all she's Kim part2, SMDH.


Unfortunately, I'm making an assumption that the interwebs are telling the truth...I know I shouldn't but they live such thotastic lives that it's too easy to believe that it's her. Plus, I'm just waiting for her sex tape or leaked nudes or whatever demoralizing nonsense she plans.


----------



## pukasonqo

the pix are as sexy as raw chicken
this kid is taking whoremonging to extremes...what happened to going to uni, getting a degree? me bad, is a kashtrashian we are talking about...


----------



## AEGIS

I don't think her butt is that big.


----------



## labelwhore04

berrydiva said:


> Unfortunately, I'm making an assumption that the interwebs are telling the truth...I know I shouldn't but they live such thotastic lives that it's too easy to believe that it's her. Plus, I'm just waiting for her sex tape or leaked nudes or whatever demoralizing nonsense she plans.



Are these MTO pics the same ones u were talking about being deleted from IG?

edit: NVM i'm assuming that they are.


----------



## michie

Why didn't she just hop a plane to sell her Meow Mix like her sister? Nvm...she gotta be 18 for that.


----------



## pursegrl12

Isn't that kid gay?? Pics are so "we're bored, please look at me!!"


----------



## Sasha2012

She jetted off on Saturday afternoon to Dubai for a New Year's Eve bash with her pals Gigi Hadid and Cody Simpson.

But before taking off to faraway lands, Kendall Jenner made sure to spend some quality time with her little sister Kylie.

The 19-year-old was spotted taking Kylie, 17, to lunch in Calabasas, California, before she headed off for her flight.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Dubai-New-Year-s-Eve-party.html#ixzz3NFegg8DT


----------



## Sasha2012

They added a new pup to their posse on Christmas.

And Kylie Jenner finally revealed the name of the Jenner/Kardashian's canine companion. as she greeted him on Instagram Sunday.

'Morning norm,' the 17-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashian star wrote with a snap of her dog adorably staring at her camera lens while sprawled out on a furry white rug.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-reclining-furry-white-rug.html#ixzz3NGItbBzF


----------



## morgan20

charmesh said:


> He has the same scared look that North has.




He he yes he does...they do say dogs and children know when something isn't right!


----------



## charmesh

They will claim it's not her


----------



## TommyVuitton

Kylie literally usually has $36,000 worth of Cartier bracelets on her arms. She wears them all the time


----------



## DiorT

Road hard, put away wet.

and her "hair" looks fake....


----------



## Sasha2012

She's usually spotted hanging out with her showbiz chums at parties.

But Kylie Jenner showed she's just an ordinary girl as she headed to the grocery store in Calabasas on Sunday.

But depsite hiding beneath her shades, it was hard to miss the 17-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star, who flaunted her toned stomach in a black crop top. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ss-stomach-baring-crop-top.html#ixzz3NGMqy9KQ


----------



## charmesh

Did someone on their PR team tell them that they need to be seen doing normal stuff like their own grocery shopping. First we see Kim with assistant and paps in tow at the grocery, now it's Kylie. 

And people are asking where her parents are. Mom is on vacation with her boy toy /walker. And her dad is having the worlds most epic midlife crisis. They don't have time for her. North gets more attention from Kanye


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

charmesh said:


> Did someone on their PR team tell them that they need to be seen doing normal stuff like their own grocery shopping. First we see Kim with assistant and paps in tow at the grocery, now it's Kylie.
> 
> 
> 
> And people are asking where her parents are. Mom is on vacation with her boy toy /walker. And her dad is having the worlds most epic midlife crisis. They don't have time for her. North gets more attention from Kanye




Nothing about that family is normal! Lol x


----------



## madeinnyc

I see she's doing the oversized coat style just like big sis Kimmy.


----------



## pursegrl12

Why is she food shopping?? She's 17. Does she live on her own in her own house??? I didn't food shop on my own until I bought my condo at 23


----------



## redney

pursegrl12 said:


> Why is she food shopping?? She's 17. Does she live on her own in her own house??? I didn't food shop on my own until I bought my condo at 23



Just doing it for the pap attention.


----------



## YSoLovely

pursegrl12 said:


> Why is she food shopping?? She's 17. Does she live on her own in her own house??? I didn't food shop on my own until I bought my condo at 23




A) Convenient pap stroll

B) Mom & her new plaything are strutting their stuff for the paparazzi in Aspen

C) Daddymommydaddy moved out a while ago

D) Maybe staff got the holidays off

E) Convenient pap stroll


----------



## kirsten

I wonder if she got a dog to help fight the urge to have a baby with Tyga. It can be their baby. Just like poor Mercy and that boxer Khloe had.


----------



## knics33

Kylie really takes the thirst to new levels. It will certainly be interesting to see how she acts, behaves, dresses over the next several years...


----------



## stylemepretty

Her side profile!


----------



## TinksDelite

YSoLovely said:


> A) Convenient pap stroll
> 
> B) Mom & her new plaything are strutting their stuff for the paparazzi in Aspen
> 
> C) Daddymommydaddy moved out a while ago
> 
> D) Maybe staff got the holidays off
> 
> E) Convenient pap stroll


 
F) Stocking up for the party she will be having while PMK is away with the Walker


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

YSoLovely said:


> A) Convenient pap stroll
> 
> B) Mom & her new plaything are strutting their stuff for the paparazzi in Aspen
> 
> C) Daddymommydaddy moved out a while ago
> 
> D) Maybe staff got the holidays off
> 
> E) Convenient pap stroll



Perfect explanation


----------



## dangerouscurves

YSoLovely said:


> A) Convenient pap stroll
> 
> B) Mom & her new plaything are strutting their stuff for the paparazzi in Aspen
> 
> C) Daddymommydaddy moved out a while ago
> 
> D) Maybe staff got the holidays off
> 
> E) Convenient pap stroll



Hahaha!


----------



## Queenpixie

she is really the khloe of the jenners


----------



## whimsic

I can't wait until she turns 18.

*exits slowly*


----------



## Tivo

charmesh said:


> Did someone on their PR team tell them that they need to be seen doing normal stuff like their own grocery shopping. First we see Kim with assistant and paps in tow at the grocery, now it's Kylie.
> 
> And people are asking where her parents are. Mom is on vacation with her boy toy /walker. And *her dad is having the worlds most epic midlife crisis. *They don't have time for her. North gets more attention from Kanye



That statement has me cracking up!


----------



## pixiejenna

I think Kylie is laying it on extra thick to show off how "mature" she is. Because she wants to show she's ok dating a 25 year old when she's 17.


----------



## Sasha2012

They have walked many high fashion runways in scantily clad outfits.

But on Monday, rising supermodels Kendall Jenner and Gigi Hadid covered up their model figures by donning traditional abayas and hijabs while visiting the Sheikh Zayed Grand Mosque in Abu Dhabi.

The two 19-year-old beauties were also joined by Selena Gomez, Shay Mitchell, Victoria's Secret model Devon Windsor and Gigi's singer boyfriend Cody Simpson for their first tourist stop during their New Year's Eve holiday week.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-hijabs-visit-Dubai-mosque.html#ixzz3NKWZaDrJ


----------



## berrydiva

pursegrl12 said:


> Why is she food shopping?? She's 17. Does she live on her own in her own house??? I didn't food shop on my own until I bought my condo at 23


Not for nothing, I used to go food shopping at probably 16/17 when I lived at home, as soon as I got that license...I was also expected to cook as well though. My mom wasn't having me leave the house without knowing how to buy groceries and cook.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

berrydiva said:


> Not for nothing, I used to go food shopping at probably 16/17 when I lived at home, as soon as I got that license...I was also expected to cook as well though. My mom wasn't having me leave the house without knowing how to buy groceries and cook.



I hear that. My parents weren't having their girl leave the house without knowing some life skills and the cost of things.

New Years Eve in Abu Dhabi? I can dig it.  We almost shifted there for my husband's work. It's still on my bucket list.


----------



## Chanel522

Gigi looks like a model. Kendall...not so much.


----------



## michie

SMH. They still want ppl to believe that these trips to Dubai are the ultimate girls' nights out, huh? There will be fireworks and bombs bursting in air, no doubt, though.


----------



## arnott

Thingofbeauty said:


> Behind the camera?



  Those pictures don't shock me at all.


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> They have walked many high fashion runways in scantily clad outfits.
> 
> But on Monday, rising supermodels Kendall Jenner and Gigi Hadid covered up their model figures by donning traditional abayas and hijabs while visiting the Sheikh Zayed Grand Mosque in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> The two 19-year-old beauties were also joined by Selena Gomez, Shay Mitchell, Victoria's Secret model Devon Windsor and Gigi's singer boyfriend Cody Simpson for their first tourist stop during their New Year's Eve holiday week.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-hijabs-visit-Dubai-mosque.html#ixzz3NKWZaDrJ



Why are Gigi's pupils so small?


----------



## AEGIS

michie said:


> Why didn't she just hop a plane to sell her Meow Mix like her sister? Nvm...she gotta be 18 for that.



Not over there she doesn't.


----------



## Humbugged

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I hear that. My parents weren't having their girl leave the house without knowing some life skills and the cost of things.
> 
> *New Years Eve in Abu Dhabi? I can dig it.  *We almost shifted there for my husband's work. It's still on my bucket list.




And they are getting paid for it .They are all there for a restaurant opening on behalf of the Dubai Tourist Board


----------



## Tivo

They're probably getting paid for more than a restaurant opening.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Just gonna leave this right here:

*[Blind Gossip] *Dubai is a land of gleaming high-rise architecture&#8230; and men with oil money. These three women visit there regularly, not because they interested in oil or architecture, but because they are paid handsomely to spend the night (or several days) with wealthy men.

One is a reality star (over 30), one is a film actress (over 30), and one is a singer (under 30). Two have dark hair. One is married.


----------



## charmesh

berrydiva said:


> Not for nothing, I used to go food shopping at probably 16/17 when I lived at home, as soon as I got that license...I was also expected to cook as well though. My mom wasn't having me leave the house without knowing how to buy groceries and cook.





FreeSpirit71 said:


> I hear that. My parents weren't having their girl leave the house without knowing some life skills and the cost of things.
> 
> New Years Eve in Abu Dhabi? I can dig it.  We almost shifted there for my husband's work. It's still on my bucket list.


The only future PMK is prepping Kylie for is trying to replace Kim as the family's chief THOT. She isn't being taught to read, why would her mom teach her to grocery shop and cook? Her mother doesn't even care to make sure that the girl goes to school. Kylie's job is to bring in tabloid press and cash


----------



## arnott

Thingofbeauty said:


> Just gonna leave this right here:
> 
> *[Blind Gossip] *Dubai is a land of gleaming high-rise architecture and men with oil money. These three women visit there regularly, not because they interested in oil or architecture, but because they are paid handsomely to spend the night (or several days) with wealthy men.
> 
> One is a reality star (over 30), one is a film actress (over 30), and one is a singer (under 30). Two have dark hair. One is married.


----------



## NY_Mami

charmesh said:


> somebody has to since kim no longer looks like kim.



lmfao!!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Humbugged said:


> And they are getting paid for it .They are all there for a restaurant opening on behalf of the Dubai Tourist Board





Tivo said:


> They're probably getting paid for more than a restaurant opening.



Hahaha! I was actually going to ask why they were there.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Thingofbeauty said:


> Just gonna leave this right here:
> 
> *[Blind Gossip] *Dubai is a land of gleaming high-rise architecture and men with oil money. These three women visit there regularly, not because they interested in oil or architecture, but because they are paid handsomely to spend the night (or several days) with wealthy men.
> 
> One is a reality star (over 30), one is a film actress (over 30), and one is a singer (under 30). Two have dark hair. One is married.



Who might be the actress and the singer?


----------



## Caz71

Sasha2012 said:


> They added a new pup to their posse on Christmas.
> 
> And Kylie Jenner finally revealed the name of the Jenner/Kardashian's canine companion. as she greeted him on Instagram Sunday.
> 
> 'Morning norm,' the 17-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashian star wrote with a snap of her dog adorably staring at her camera lens while sprawled out on a furry white rug.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-reclining-furry-white-rug.html#ixzz3NGItbBzF



Looks like our whippet..


----------



## myown

arnott said:


> Why are Gigi's pupils so small?



this could be nothing. probably it´s very light there. my brother has those tiny pupils all the time. I used to have them when I was younger too. Creeped out the people around me.


----------



## forever.elise

myown said:


> this could be nothing. probably it´s very light there. my brother has those tiny pupils all the time. I used to have them when I was younger too. Creeped out the people around me.




These are my eyes. When I look into natural sunlight they almost disappear. G's eyes are incredibly beautiful.


----------



## forever.elise

forever.elise said:


> These are my eyes. When I look into natural sunlight they almost disappear. G's eyes are incredibly beautiful.




Forgot pic


----------



## Nathalya

Pretty!


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> The only future PMK is prepping Kylie for is trying to replace Kim as the family's chief THOT. She isn't being taught to read, why would her mom teach her to grocery shop and cook? Her mother doesn't even care to make sure that the girl goes to school. Kylie's job is to bring in tabloid press and cash




THIS!!!

People can't apply their life lessons to those girls! It's no where near the same thing!!!


----------



## whimsic

forever.elise said:


> Forgot pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2846463



Creepy lol! But BEAUTIFUL, wow


----------



## ExBagHag

I've never seen a set-up for guaranteed misery as this family is doing for their future.  I hope they manage their money well because aging will be their ultimate inner demise.


----------



## angelcove

Chanel522 said:


> Gigi looks like a model. Kendall...not so much.




Gigi looks stunning!

What's a "walker"???


----------



## lizmil

ExBagHag said:


> I've never seen a set-up for guaranteed misery as this family is doing for their future.  I hope they manage their money well because aging will be their ultimate inner demise.



Age won't be a problem, they just keep adding in the younger ones.  And the mom conducts herself the same as the young ones.


----------



## Jayne1

angelcove said:


> What's a "walker"???


A nice looking, usually gay guy who accompanies rich women to events.  They pay attention to the woman&#8230; they are often good conversationalists.  Their husbands are often too busy or too bored to attend these things.  Truman Capote walked Babe Paley -- he was famous for that. 

EvilKrisJ has a walker, I'm sure of it.  Although he probably isn't charming, funny and intelligent, like the walkers of old.


----------



## lizmil

Jayne1 said:


> A nice looking, usually gay guy who accompanies rich women to events.  They pay attention to the woman they are often good conversationalists.  Their husbands are often too busy or too bored to attend these things.  Truman Capote walked Babe Paley -- he was famous for that.
> 
> EvilKrisJ has a walker, I'm sure of it.  Although he probably isn't charming, funny and intelligent, like the walkers of old.



Thanks, I didn't know what it meant either.  Thnking about what it would be like to "walk" PMK --- 'cuse me I need to go take a shower.


----------



## myown

and what does PMK mean?


----------



## ByeKitty

myown said:


> and what does PMK mean?



Pimp Mama Kris


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> A nice looking, usually gay guy who accompanies rich women to events.  They pay attention to the woman they are often good conversationalists.  Their husbands are often too busy or too bored to attend these things.  Truman Capote walked Babe Paley -- he was famous for that.
> 
> EvilKrisJ has a walker, I'm sure of it.  *Although he probably isn't charming, funny and intelligent, like the walkers of old.*


I love your hater comments...they tickle me.


----------



## charmesh

Jayne1 said:


> A nice looking, usually gay guy who accompanies rich women to events.  They pay attention to the woman they are often good conversationalists.  Their husbands are often too busy or too bored to attend these things.  Truman Capote walked Babe Paley -- he was famous for that.
> 
> EvilKrisJ has a walker, I'm sure of it.  Although he probably isn't charming, funny and intelligent, like the walkers of old.



Creepy Jonathan serves the same purpose for Kim


----------



## myown

ByeKitty said:


> Pimp Mama Kris


----------



## forever.elise

whimsic said:


> Creepy lol! But BEAUTIFUL, wow




Ha thanks!


----------



## jclaybo

Jayne1 said:


> A nice looking, usually gay guy who accompanies rich women to events.  They pay attention to the woman&#8230; they are often good conversationalists.  Their husbands are often too busy or too bored to attend these things.  Truman Capote walked Babe Paley -- he was famous for that.
> 
> EvilKrisJ has a walker, I'm sure of it.  Although he probably isn't charming, funny and intelligent, like the walkers of old.


PMK walker is this new guy she is "dating" he is for sure "how you doing"


----------



## jclaybo

I think I posted in this thread or one of the other K threads that the younger sisters would be going to Dubai soon. People still not connecting the dots with this family or nah?


----------



## Pia Ismea

jclaybo said:


> PMK walker is this new guy she is "dating" he is for sure "how you doing"



Google lists him as a "business executive" and a "handler" for Justin Beiber.  

 PMK spotted the viral young man working for Beiber's manager, and swept him off his feet.


----------



## angelcove

Jayne1 said:


> A nice looking, usually gay guy who accompanies rich women to events.  They pay attention to the woman they are often good conversationalists.  Their husbands are often too busy or too bored to attend these things.  Truman Capote walked Babe Paley -- he was famous for that.
> 
> EvilKrisJ has a walker, I'm sure of it.  Although he probably isn't charming, funny and intelligent, like the walkers of old.




Thanks! I wouldn't have guessed it. Why can't Kris get a real man? Someone genuine.  Doesn't living that Krazy life get exhausting all these years?


----------



## Jayne1

angelcove said:


> Thanks! I wouldn't have guessed it. Why can't Kris get a real man? Someone genuine.  Doesn't living that Krazy life get exhausting all these years?


Walkers , back in the day, were genuine. Bill Blass was one of the great walkers. No one thought the men were romantic interests for the ladies&#8230; they accompanied the rich ladies to events.

Why KrisJ doesn't want a romantic interest is beyond me.  There must be quite a few virile young men who would like the opportunity to travel in style, even if it means carrying all the bags and losing their souls.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

ByeKitty said:


> Pimp Mama Kris



aka The Kodfather!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Babydoll Chanel said:


> aka The Kodfather!



aka Lucifer's Homegirl...aka Satan's Cheerleader


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> aka Lucifer's Homegirl...aka Satan's Cheerleader


----------



## charmesh

Jayne1 said:


> Walkers , back in the day, were genuine. Bill Blass was one of the great walkers. No one thought the men were romantic interests for the ladies they accompanied the rich ladies to events.
> 
> Why KrisJ doesn't want a romantic interest is beyond me.  There must be quite a few virile young men who would like the opportunity to travel in style, even if it means carrying all the bags and losing their souls.



And having sex with Kris, you forgot to add it into the last sentence


----------



## ByeKitty

Jayne1 said:


> Walkers , back in the day, were genuine. Bill Blass was one of the great walkers. No one thought the men were romantic interests for the ladies they accompanied the rich ladies to events.
> 
> Why KrisJ doesn't want a romantic interest is beyond me.  There must be quite a few virile young men who would like the opportunity to travel in style, even if it means carrying all the bags and losing their souls.




I have quite a few female friends who do not want to be in a steady relationship and are more focused on their careers... And I totally understand them. If I didn't have such a great boyfriend I'd probably be the same way. But they're in their 20s and 30s! At some point, say, 60 years old, I think I would enjoy having an SO to share a lot with.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Babydoll Chanel said:


> aka The Kodfather!





FreeSpirit71 said:


> aka Lucifer's Homegirl...aka Satan's Cheerleader





Babydoll Chanel said:


>




Hahaha!!!!


----------



## bumble1

After seeing her recent Vogue photoshoot, I think Kendall is quite talented as a model. I thought she was "just another pretty face" but she's really stepping up her game and delivering interesting, eye-catching pictures that go beyond beauty.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall Jenner has posted a racy bikini selfie while on tour of the United Arab Emirates. 

The 19-year-old reality star and model posed up in a skimpy brown two-piece while in a Dubai hotel and shared the snap with her Instagram fans on New Year's Eve. 
She captioned the picture: 'Dubyeeee 2014.'

It was a return to form for the rising supermodel, who was among a group of young Hollywood stars who donned traditional abayas and hijabs while visiting the Sheikh Zayed Grand Mosque in Abu Dhabi on Monday.  

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Hollywood-s-new-brat-pack.html#ixzz3NVWCHg8N


----------



## Lounorada

Kendull... just as thirsty as her sisters.


----------



## labelwhore04

That pic is photoshopped, you can tell by the curvy windows


----------



## TinksDelite

Good catch on the photoshop.  

Does anyone else think that Kim dies a little inside every time she sees pics like this?


----------



## michie

Lounorada said:


> Kendull... just as thirsty as her sisters.



Dang. Already getting paid for services and advertising for more. The love of money is the root of all evil...


----------



## hermes_lemming

michie said:


> Dang. Already getting paid for services and advertising for more. The love of money is the root of all evil...



Clearly you have not met my mother... she makes the Kardashians look tame.


----------



## redney

michie said:


> Dang. Already getting paid for services and advertising for more. The love of money is the root of all evil...


Just as momma raised 'em.


----------



## September24

Babydoll Chanel said:


>


 
wth! Does she know that she is almost 60 years old?


----------



## Encore Hermes

labelwhore04 said:


> That pic is photoshopped, you can tell by the curvy windows



Good eye, I see it now.


----------



## Encore Hermes

September24 said:


> wth! Does she know that she is almost 60 years old?



Nope....... that is why she is the 4th sister


----------



## Humbugged




----------



## Thingofbeauty

Encore Hermes said:


> Nope....... that is why she is the 4th sister
> news.makemeheal.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/kris-jenner-plastic-surgery-1.jpg


The four (w)horses of the Apocalypse right there.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Thingofbeauty said:


> The four (w)horses of the Apocalypse right there.


----------



## Tivo

michie said:


> Dang. Already getting paid for services and advertising for more. The love of money is the root of all evil...


Love how they always spin these trips publicly. High profile hooking hiding in plain sight.


----------



## lizmil

One of my favorite lines from one of my favourite TV shows (Babylon 5) comes to mind. .."[He] is getting ready to go where everyman has gone before!"


----------



## DesigningStyle

labelwhore04 said:


> That pic is photoshopped, you can tell by the curvy windows




She pinched in her waist!


----------



## YSoLovely

labelwhore04 said:


> That pic is photoshopped, you can tell by the curvy windows




Sad when a girl as skinny as her still feels the need to digitally slim down...


----------



## dangerouscurves

YSoLovely said:


> Sad when a girl as skinny as her still feels the need to digitally slim down...



This!!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like her jumpsuit.


----------



## Sasha2012

*Kylie:* 1/1/15








*Shamari:* D@mn my New Years crush














via instagram


----------



## Encore Hermes




----------



## berrydiva

I'm actually sad for her. She's directionless.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks like a blow-up sex doll. 
At 17, to look like a blow-up sex doll is extremely disturbing. 
Bruce and Kris should hang their heads in shame at their disgraceful [del]non-existent[/del] parenting.


----------



## YSoLovely

Kris & Bruce ain't ish.

No matter if she got a boob job or is ps tunting for the 'gram, it's sad to see they're too occupied with themselves to care for their CHILD.

To give you some context: Kylie (17!) is in Vegas with Tyga while Kris is parading her boytoy around Aspen and Bruce is somewhere getting his nails done.


----------



## Jayne1

YSoLovely said:


> Kris & Bruce ain't ish.
> 
> No matter if she got a boob job or is ps tunting for the 'gram, it's sad to see they're too occupied with themselves to care for their CHILD.
> 
> To give you some context: Kylie (17!) is in Vegas with Tyga while Kris is parading her boytoy around Aspen and Bruce is somewhere getting his nails done.


I guess they got tired of parenting after the 5th or 6th kid.


----------



## pink1

This is terrible


----------



## Encore Hermes

Jayne1 said:


> I guess they got tired of parenting after the 5th or 6th kid.



I don't think either of them did much parenting starting with the first kids in their respective families. Kris was into her affair with todd and Bruce was seeing 'soon to be' mrs jenner #2


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> I don't think either of them did much parenting starting with the first kids in their respective families. Kris was into her affair with todd and Bruce was seeing 'soon to be' mrs jenner #2


But they pretended to try.  Now they're not even pretending anymore.  They just gave up.


----------



## pursegrl12

Porno bratz doll


----------



## chowlover2

pursegrl12 said:


> Porno bratz doll




Exactly!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Ok. Is it possible in the USA to get a nipple piercing under the age of 17 without parental permission?

Because I'm seeing a nipple bar.


----------



## berrydiva

Thingofbeauty said:


> Ok. Is it possible in the USA to get a nipple piercing under the age of 17 without parental permission?
> 
> Because I'm seeing a nipple bar.


Of course it's possible. You need parental consent for both body piercing and tattoos if you're under the age of 18 years. However, easy enough to get done at legit places without parental consent.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

berrydiva said:


> Of course it's possible. You need parental consent for both body piercing and tattoos if you're under the age of 18 years. However, easy enough to get done at legit places without parental consent.


Maybe I should have worded that to mean if it's legal. And I just saw online that it's not so...yeah...great job Bruce and Kris.


----------



## berrydiva

Thingofbeauty said:


> Maybe I should have worded that to mean if it's legal. And I just saw online that it's not so...yeah...great job Bruce and Kris.



I should've also thrown in the obligatory, states have the right to set their own age limit so the age requirement may vary by state. But yeah...I think it's either prohibited or illegal in most states under 18....don't know if it's illegal in every state though.


ETA: I was kind of curious so I looked it up....some states have no age. Cali will accept a notarized consent from a parent....possible Kris gave her consent or she could've gotten it done in Vegas.


> California
> It is illegal to tattoo a minor. The presence or notarized consent of the parent or legal guardian to receive a piercing other than an ear piercing.


http://parentingteens.about.com/od/teenbodypiercingtattoos/a/agelimitstattoosbodypiercing.htm


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Ew. New boobs?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Ew. New boobs?



Looks like it.


----------



## arnott

labelwhore04 said:


> That pic is photoshopped, you can tell by the curvy windows



I was trying to figure out where it's curvy.  Do you mean those black lines?


----------



## myown

this is so sad


----------



## labelwhore04

berrydiva said:


> I should've also thrown in the obligatory, states have the right to set their own age limit so the age requirement may vary by state. But yeah...I think it's either prohibited or illegal in most states under 18....don't know if it's illegal in every state though.
> 
> 
> ETA: I was kind of curious so I looked it up....some states have no age. Cali will accept a notarized consent from a parent....possible Kris gave her consent or she could've gotten it done in Vegas.
> 
> http://parentingteens.about.com/od/teenbodypiercingtattoos/a/agelimitstattoosbodypiercing.htm



In high school i had two friends who got their nipples pierced. In Ontario you can get a piercing without parental consent when you're 16 but i think for genital/nipples you need parental consent if you're under 18.


----------



## charmesh

Her parents are allowing her to date a 27 year old with a child and have plastic surgery, do we really believe they wouldn't give consent for a little nipple ring. Kylie's only hope for the future is to want better for herself because her dad is zoned out & her mom only cares about her manager's commission.


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> Her parents are allowing her to date a 27 year old with a child and have plastic surgery, *do we really believe they wouldn't give consent for a little nipple ring.* Kylie's only hope for the future is to want better for herself because her dad is zoned out & her mom only cares about her manager's commission.





BLOOP!!!!! 


but somehow i seriously doubt she is even concerned about their permission and does whatever she wants to do.  when she wants to!!   as we say here in the south - she has no home training!!


----------



## chicaloca

I feel sorry for Kylie. She has no education and no known talent. She's  not ugly but she's not exactly beautiful either and that's bad for  someone with no talent. Her only interest to the public now is as  jailbait and that will end when she hits 18, goes full thot and becomes  just another grown woman flashing her goodies on Instagram. I'm  predicting a Playboy spread and a sex tape before she marries the first  rapper or athlete who proposes, has a kid, divorces then repeats in a  few years.


----------



## lizmil

chicaloca said:


> I feel sorry for Kylie. She has no education and no known talent. She's  not ugly but she's not exactly beautiful either and that's bad for  someone with no talent. Her only interest to the public now is as  jailbait and that will end when she hits 18, goes full thot and becomes  just another grown woman flashing her goodies on Instagram. I'm  predicting a Playboy spread and a sex tape before she marries the first  rapper or athlete who proposes, has a kid, divorces then repeats in a  few years.



As they say on the shampoo bottles, "lather, rinse, repeat."


----------



## jclaybo

why did she make her eye's so big, smdh Katfish Kylie


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/01/02/kendall-jenner-looks-fresh-ready-to-go-at-the-start-of-2015/

Kendall Jenner shows off her natural beauty while arriving on a flight at LAX Airport on Friday (January 2) in Los Angeles.

The 19-year-old supermodel flew in from Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates, where she rang in the new year with Selena Gomez, Gigi Hadid, and Chanel Iman.

Come find me, Kendall wrote on Instagram the day before with a pic of herself splashing at the beach. Check out the pic below!


----------



## AEGIS

idk where she is but that picture is amazing


----------



## Humbugged

AEGIS said:


> idk where she is but that picture is amazing



They were on some guys private island according to Josephine Skriver's BF Alex DeLeon


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

^ What a charmed life. If I have to choose between Kylie's or Kendall's life, I'd choose Kendall's for sure.


----------



## anitas

Humbugged said:


> They were on some guys private island according to Josephine Skriver's BF Alex DeLeon


Not just some guy, it's the son of the crown prince/ruler of Abu Dhabi.


----------



## bag-princess

anitas said:


> Not just some guy, it's the son of the crown prince/ruler of Abu Dhabi.










http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## YSoLovely

anitas said:


> Not just some guy, it's the son of the crown prince/ruler of Abu Dhabi.




Well... good for them?
This just seems sketchy to me. :ninja:


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> Well... good for them?
> This just seems sketchy to me. :ninja:




I'm just gonna sit next to you with my sceptical hat on because my common sense questions everything this family does, _nothing_ is, as it seems.


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> I'm just gonna sit next to you with my sceptical hat on because my common sense questions everything this family does, _nothing_ is, as it seems.


----------



## Sasha2012

They're rumoured to be dating.

And though they have yet to confirm their reported romance Kylie Jenner, 17, and Tyga, 25, were certainly keen on spending time with each other on Friday.

The close pair spent the entire day together, starting with an intimate lunch in Calabasas which led to an evening movie in Westlake Village

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ch-followed-evening-movies.html#ixzz3Nm8lZtzW

*Kylie:* Move Forward






via instagram


----------



## AEGIS

Humbugged said:


> They were on some guys private island according to Josephine Skriver's BF Alex DeLeon





anitas said:


> Not just some guy, it's the son of the crown prince/ruler of Abu Dhabi.





YSoLovely said:


> Well... good for them?
> This just seems sketchy to me. :ninja:





Lounorada said:


> I'm just gonna sit next to you with my sceptical hat on because my common sense questions everything this family does, _nothing_ is, as it seems.


----------



## Tivo

The wealthiest men in the world have access to anything. Most fashion industry models are nothing more than call girls and escorts for these guys.


----------



## Nathalya

YSoLovely said:


>




That gif!!


----------



## dlina03

The gif's!!!!&#128077;


----------



## Queenpixie

anitas said:


> Not just some guy, it's the son of the crown prince/ruler of Abu Dhabi.



thats not true.

it belongs to khalifa sultan.

http://instagram.com/p/xUegnYjk6F/

but yea, that guy is loaded


----------



## redney

Tivo said:


> The wealthiest men in the world have access to anything. Most fashion industry models are nothing more than call girls and escorts for these guys.



Yep. It's not like he's interested in them for their scintillating conversational skills or anything. Lol.


----------



## Sasha2012

twitter

Marie Claire Indonesia (January 2015)


----------



## Encore Hermes

Have any of the [del] escorts[/Del] invited posted pics with this guy?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Queenpixie said:


> thats not true.
> 
> 
> 
> it belongs to khalifa sultan.
> 
> 
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/xUegnYjk6F/
> 
> 
> 
> but yea, that guy is loaded




Sultan bin Khalifa Al Nahyan? That is the son of the Emir of Abu Dhabi/President of the UAE. I assume that Instagram belongs to his son.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Kylie looks little like her (fake) beautiful Instagram pictures when she is photographed in real life. She is not really attractive, and unfortunately this family hedges all their bets on beauty. I wish she would go get an education and stay out of the limelight.


----------



## pursegrl12

Lounorada said:


> I'm just gonna sit next to you with my sceptical hat on because my common sense questions everything this family does, _nothing_ is, as it seems.





Right, I mean, no one is getting on a Prince's private island for "free".


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


>


----------



## Lounorada

pursegrl12 said:


> Right, I mean, no one is getting on a Prince's private island for "free".


 

Exactly. Plus, you would think if they were getting there by being friends with these millionaires and royalty that these guys would show up in a picture or two. The fact that we never see them in pictures or a mention of them is shady IMO...


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Sasha2012 said:


> They're rumoured to be dating.
> 
> And though they have yet to confirm their reported romance Kylie Jenner, 17, and Tyga, 25, were certainly keen on spending time with each other on Friday.
> 
> The close pair spent the entire day together, starting with an intimate lunch in Calabasas which led to an evening movie in Westlake Village
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ch-followed-evening-movies.html#ixzz3Nm8lZtzW
> 
> *Kylie:* Move Forward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram



Can anyone point me in the right direction of those jeans that have the zip on the inside of the ankle? Thanks


----------



## Lounorada

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Can anyone point me in the right direction of those jeans that have the zip on the inside of the ankle? Thanks


 

Balmain 
https://www.montaignemarket.com/EN_...almain_Balmain-black-leather-biker-pants.html

ETA:
Balmain also, but slightly different style pants on sale atm on NET-A-PORTER
http://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/459423


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Lounorada said:


> Balmain
> https://www.montaignemarket.com/EN_...almain_Balmain-black-leather-biker-pants.html
> 
> ETA:
> Balmain also, but slightly different style pants on sale atm on NET-A-PORTER
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/459423



Thanks! Too rich for my blood &#128552; was hoping for something like J Brand.


----------



## Tivo

Sasha2012 said:


> They're rumoured to be dating.
> 
> And though they have yet to confirm their reported romance Kylie Jenner, 17, and Tyga, 25, were certainly keen on spending time with each other on Friday.
> 
> The close pair spent the entire day together, starting with an intimate lunch in Calabasas which led to an evening movie in Westlake Village
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ch-followed-evening-movies.html#ixzz3Nm8lZtzW
> 
> *Kylie:* Move Forward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram


Kylie isn't attractive and looks old as hell.


----------



## anitas

Queenpixie said:


> thats not true.
> 
> it belongs to khalifa sultan.
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/xUegnYjk6F/
> 
> but yea, that guy is loaded


What is not true? Khalifa Sultan is the son of the ruler of Abu Dhabi. 

Also guys, don't forget that Gigi comes from a very wealthy family. Her dad Mohamed Hadid is good friends with Khalifa Sultan.


----------



## michie

Tivo said:


> Kylie isn't attractive and looks old as hell.



Yep.


----------



## Lounorada

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Thanks! Too rich for my blood &#128552; was hoping for something like J Brand.



I've been searching for a great pair of leather pants recently so have been doing my homework and they are all fresh in my mind.
The JBrand ones are expensive enough
http://www.jades24.com/en/product/w...ings_woman/j-brand-d-lederhose_blk/index.html

But I remember these ones by Victoria Beckham Denim which are similar too, with the ankle zips
http://www.stylebop.com/product_det...&amp;menu3=591&amp;id=504634&amp;special=sale


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Lounorada said:


> I've been searching for a great pair of leather pants recently so have been doing my homework and they are all fresh in my mind.
> The JBrand ones are expensive enough
> http://www.jades24.com/en/product/w...ings_woman/j-brand-d-lederhose_blk/index.html
> 
> But I remember these ones by Victoria Beckham Denim which are similar too, with the ankle zips
> http://www.stylebop.com/product_details.php?menu1=designer&menu2=&menu3=591&id=504634&special=sale



Nice choices,  you are so knowledgeable. Do you think Kylie gets her Balmain gratis? &#128530;


----------



## morgan20

Sasha2012 said:


> They're rumoured to be dating.
> 
> 
> 
> And though they have yet to confirm their reported romance Kylie Jenner, 17, and Tyga, 25, were certainly keen on spending time with each other on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> The close pair spent the entire day together, starting with an intimate lunch in Calabasas which led to an evening movie in Westlake Village
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ch-followed-evening-movies.html#ixzz3Nm8lZtzW
> 
> 
> 
> *Kylie:* Move Forward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram




So funny that Tyga is looking heavier exactly the same time his friend Chris did! hmmm


----------



## Queenpixie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Sultan bin Khalifa Al Nahyan? That is the son of the Emir of Abu Dhabi/President of the UAE. I assume that Instagram belongs to his son.



your right haha just checked


----------



## dangerouscurves

anitas said:


> Not just some guy, it's the son of the crown prince/ruler of Abu Dhabi.



What? Nope. They're too tacky for him. If he wants them you can be sure it's done behind a closed door.


----------



## Lounorada

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Nice choices,  you are so knowledgeable. Do you think Kylie gets her Balmain gratis? &#55357;&#56850;



Thank you  
You'd never know with this family, they could have been free because this family love to get things without spending their own $$!


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Kylie wants to look like a pornstar so bad. I have a feeling that that is where she is going to end up.


----------



## CeeJay

CommeUneEtoile said:


> Kylie wants to look like a pornstar so bad. I have a feeling that that is where she is going to end up.



Like I've been saying, this is "Kim Redux".  I figure that they're just waiting until she's 18 to then put out the sex tape.  I mean, what other "talent" does this chick have???


----------



## Jayne1

CeeJay said:


> Like I've been saying, this is "Kim Redux".  I figure that they're just waiting until she's 18 to then put out the sex tape.  I mean, what other "talent" does this chick have???


KrisJ must be so relieved.

Kim is getting on in life, Khloe, try as she might, doesn't have what it takes, Kendel has a legitimate career and Kourt wants to be a mom.  Kris must be thanking the devil for delivering Kylie to her.


----------



## Florasun

Jayne1 said:


> KrisJ must be so relieved.
> 
> Kim is getting on in life, Khloe, try as she might, doesn't have what it takes, Kendel has a legitimate career and Kourt wants to be a mom.  Kris must be thanking the devil for delivering Kylie to her.



:devil:  you're welcome!
BWAH-HAH-HAH-HAA!


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> KrisJ must be so relieved.
> 
> Kim is getting on in life, Khloe, try as she might, doesn't have what it takes, Kendel has a legitimate career and Kourt wants to be a mom.  Kris must be thanking the devil for delivering Kylie to her.






   lawd when you put it like that.............


----------



## chowlover2

Jayne1 said:


> KrisJ must be so relieved.
> 
> 
> 
> Kim is getting on in life, Khloe, try as she might, doesn't have what it takes, Kendel has a legitimate career and Kourt wants to be a mom.  Kris must be thanking the devil for delivering Kylie to her.




Precisely!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.cosmopolitan.com/entertainment/celebs/news/a34921/kylie-jenner-cosmo-february/

*Kylie Jenner on What It's Really Like to Grow Up in the Public Eye*
*The February cover star discusses dealing with rumors, plastic surgery, and life in the spotlight. *

*On growing up in the public eye:* "When I was like 10, 11, 12, I had a really hard time with the media. During your adolescence, girls deal with their peers at school, then they go home and they don't have to deal with it [there]. It was a lot more haters to deal withespecially since I was younger and my sisters were so beautiful and had it all together. I can have my moments and say that I don't want this life anymore, but I wouldn't trade it for the world. The good is definitely worth the bad."

*On her parents announcing their separation while filming KUWTK:* "I didn't say anything [while the cameras were rolling.] I went in my room and cried right after. If they're happy, I'm happy, I guess."

*On plastic surgery rumors:* "You guys have watched me grow up since I was 9. My face is going to get different. Now, I know how to do my makeup, contour and everything. I'm not against surgery. I'd never say no, but I don't desire it right now."

*On the KardashianJenner girl code:* "If a guy does one little thing to me, then you're dealing with like six other girls."


----------



## saira1214

Pfft.


----------



## berrydiva

> "It was a lot more haters to deal with..."


So cosmo couldn't clean that up for her to not emphasize that she lacks education?


----------



## Nathalya

She looks manly in those pics


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/01/06...son-10-keeping-up-with-the-kardashians-promo/

Kendall Jenner dons a crop top sweatshirt while walking to her car after grabbing a bite to eat at Nate n Als on Monday afternoon (January 5) in Beverly Hills, Calif.

The 19-year-old model appears in the brand new season 10 promo for Keeping Up With the Kardashians, alongside her sister Kylie.

Kylie keeps running from all of us, and Kendalls acting the same way, their mom Kris Jenner says.

Kendall asks Khloe Kardashian, Do you think we need therapy?

I really dont think you know me anymore, Kylie says. Watch below!


----------



## terebina786

What did they do to her face on the cover?!


----------



## labelwhore04

Why is a 17 yr old on the cover of Cosmo anyway?


----------



## zen1965

... because those pics make her look at least in her mid- to end-twenties.


----------



## Lounorada

Kendull, cover your crotch please, leggings are not pants. And I don't care if they are work-out leggings.


----------



## knics33

So Kylie is STILL claiming her face just changed from growing up/developing? That's hilarious. I mean, she _*clearly*_ has had surgery and a sh*t ton of fillers. Does she wear 6 pounds of makeup, over contour and overline her lips? Yes. But to say she hasn't had a good bit of plastic surgery is just ridiculous. Either own up to it, or ignore the issue all together. She needs to have a seat...

Bruce looks flat out scary in that YouTube clip. *shutters*


----------



## lizmil

Lounorada said:


> Kendull, cover your crotch please, leggings are not pants. And I don't care if they are work-out leggings.



But she has to advertise the goods!


----------



## Tivo

The moment Kylie turns 18 no one will care what she does. She'll become the next Courtney Stodden.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

knics33 said:


> So Kylie is STILL claiming her face just changed from growing up/developing? That's hilarious. I mean, she _*clearly*_ has had surgery and a sh*t ton of fillers. Does she wear 6 pounds of makeup, over contour and overline her lips? Yes. But to say she hasn't had a good bit of plastic surgery is just ridiculous. Either own up to it, or ignore the issue all together. She needs to have a seat...
> 
> Bruce looks flat out scary in that YouTube clip. *shutters*



Amen!! Your face does change SOMEWHAT during puberty and as you age, but this was one year. She doesnt' even look like the same person. It doesn't change THAT much!!


----------



## Jayne1

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.cosmopolitan.com/entertainment/celebs/news/a34921/kylie-jenner-cosmo-february/
> 
> On plastic surgery rumors:* I'm not against surgery. I'd never say no, but I don't desire it right now."*


I don't desire it right now because I've already done my boobs, nose, lips and eyes, so I'm good to go for the next few years.

That's what she's really saying.


----------



## knics33

They made her looks extremely masculine in those photos. She looks like a man in drag. Not that there is anything wrong with men or women in drag. She just clearly isn't going for that. She looks so plastic and hard... it's crazy when you think about how young she is. Sad, really.


----------



## bagsforme

She may not consider injectables plastic surgery.  A lot of people don't.  

There is no denying she is doing it to her lips.


----------



## LavenderIce

Tivo said:


> The moment Kylie turns 18 no one will care what she does. She'll become the next Courtney Stodden.



I hope not.  One Courntey Stodden in the world is enough.


----------



## CeeJay

Jayne1 said:


> I don't desire it right now because I've already done my boobs, nose, lips and eyes, so I'm good to go for the next few years.
> 
> That's what she's really saying.



B-I-N-G-O!!! 

Yes, changes do occur over time .. e.g., "losing the baby fat", but in general, as you age .. your lips get thinner and your ears & nose get bigger (sadly)!  The whole lot of them are so full of it, but what is even more sad to me, is how many people actually believe their 'ish!


----------



## Bentley1

Kylie is just not an attractive girl. She can be cute, but she's no beauty and certainly not sexy or hot. And there is nothing wrong with that, but they (her and her fam) need to quit pushing the beauty related routes onto her.


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.cosmopolitan.com/entertainment/celebs/news/a34921/kylie-jenner-cosmo-february/
> 
> *Kylie Jenner on What It's Really Like to Grow Up in the Public Eye*
> *The February cover star discusses dealing with rumors, plastic surgery, and life in the spotlight. *
> 
> *On growing up in the public eye:* "When I was like 10, 11, 12, I had a really hard time with the media. During your adolescence, girls deal with their peers at school, then they go home and they don't have to deal with it [there]. It was a lot more haters to deal withespecially since* I was younger and my sisters were so beautiful and had it all together.* I can have my moments and say that I don't want this life anymore, but I wouldn't trade it for the world. The good is definitely worth the bad."


----------



## Tivo

School, Kylie? You have no haters at school since you don't attend. Being stupid and functionally illiterate isn't cute, but you'll figure that out in a few years.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Tivo said:


> School, Kylie? You have no haters at school since you don't attend. Being stupid and functionally illiterate isn't cute, but you'll figure that out in a few years.



Agree.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/01/06...son-10-keeping-up-with-the-kardashians-promo/
> 
> Kendall asks Khloe Kardashian, Do you think we need therapy?
> 
> I really dont think you know me anymore, Kylie says. Watch below!




I can't see it, says unavailable in this country


----------



## Lounorada

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I can't see it, says unavailable in this country


It can be seen on the DailyFail website too.
Kim is also heard saying about Kendull, something like 'Why would I buy her shoes, I bought her a f**king career'..... 
At least one of them is admitting Kendulls 'career' was bought


----------



## PrincessGina

Lounorada said:


> It can be seen on the DailyFail website too.
> Kim is also heard saying about Kendull, something like 'Why would I buy her shoes, I bought her a f**king career'.....
> At least one of them is admitting Kendulls 'career' was bought



She just HAD to let everyone know. It's all about Kim dolls! Don't forget it!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Lounorada said:


> It can be seen on the DailyFail website too.



Thanks, doll! :kiss:


----------



## mundodabolsa

When I was 17 we had to be all sneaky about reading Cosmo because it was inappropriate for us. And now 17 year olds are on the cover. Wow.


----------



## Tivo

mundodabolsa said:


> When I was 17 we had to be all sneaky about reading Cosmo because it was inappropriate for us. And now 17 year olds are on the cover. Wow.


There is an unsettling movement towards sexualizing adolescent girls. It's happening before our eyes, along with a whole lot of other stuff, and people just pretend not to see it. Arianna Grande's image is dangerous because despite her actual age she looks uncomfortably young. So young in fact that some have a hard time watching her perform. It's conditioning us to accept this as normal while excusing it by saying, "She's 21!" But the eye sees something different. This is how brainwashing works.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Tivo said:


> There is an unsettling movement towards sexualizing adolescent girls. It's happening before our eyes, along with a whole lot of other stuff, and people just pretend not to see it. Arianna Grande's image is dangerous because despite her actual age she looks uncomfortably young. So young in fact that some have a hard time watching her perform. It's conditioning us to accept this as normal while excusing it by saying, "She's 21!" But the eye sees something different. This is how brainwashing works.



And I'm so glad I have no intention to have kids, much less daughters.  Ariana Grande creeps me out.  Lolita fetishes always existed but it's scary to think that if something that was subversive has become mainstream, what is going to be "normal" in 5-10 years?


----------



## AshTx.1

mundodabolsa said:


> When I was 17 we had to be all sneaky about reading Cosmo because it was inappropriate for us. And now 17 year olds are on the cover. Wow.



Absolutely.  Great post.


----------



## Tivo

mundodabolsa said:


> and i'm so glad i have no intention to have kids, much less daughters.  Ariana grande creeps me out.  Lolita fetishes always existed but it's scary to think that if something that was subversive has become mainstream,* what is going to be "normal" in 5-10 years?*




It's scary to think where this is all headed.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's one of the world's hottest up-and-coming young models.

And it seems that Kendall Jenner is keen to prove her fashion credentials off the catwalk as much as possible.

The 19-year-old star stepped out for a casual lunch in Beverly Hills on Tuesday wearing an outfit that would be welcome at any high-profile fashion event, or even a designer runway.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-heeled-boots-steps-lunch.html#ixzz3O9dG4kWD


----------



## actuallydear

i read the funniest thing recently: kylie jenner looks like a dollar store barbie who's head popped off and you pushed it back in too hard.


----------



## zippie

actuallydear said:


> i read the funniest thing recently: Kylie jenner looks like a dollar store barbie who's head popped off and you pushed it back in too hard.


 wtf?


----------



## Encore Hermes

"it seems that Kendall Jenner [del]is keen[/Del] tries so hard to prove her fashion credentials off the catwalk as much as possible."

_ fixed it _


----------



## jclaybo

that video clip just reiterates what the tea spiller from last summer said about the show being based off of blogs and forums. Everything from that clip leads back to a post from within the past 6 months


----------



## FreeSpirit71

mundodabolsa said:


> And I'm so glad I have no intention to have kids, much less daughters.  Ariana Grande creeps me out.  Lolita fetishes always existed but it's scary to think that if something that was subversive has become mainstream, what is going to be "normal" in 5-10 years?



I have boys 7 and 4. The other side of the sexualisation of girls is the education of boys to act appropriately etc regardless of clothing etc..and all the other issues. Neither road is easy, even though girls are the direct victims.


----------



## Jayne1

Do you think Kendel Jenner needs to diet?  I was just reading an article about teen models who starve themselves and what they have to go through to stay the required runway/sample size.  It can be brutal.

For some reason, Kendel Jenner looks naturally thin, with no need to starve herself.  Can she be that lucky?


----------



## Sasha2012

*kyliejenner* @joycebonelli Secret Projects 









*kyliejenner *Big a$$ cotton candy








*krisjenner* Nothing like an early morning Roller Coaster ride!!! @BelmontparkSD @kyliejenner #wearecrazy #love






via instagram


----------



## ByeKitty

I feel uncomfortable looking at pictures of Kylie... It's unsettlingly close to underage porno.



Jayne1 said:


> Do you think Kendel Jenner needs to diet?  I was just reading an article about teen models who starve themselves and what they have to go through to stay the required runway/sample size.  It can be brutal.
> 
> For some reason, Kendel Jenner looks naturally thin, with no need to starve herself.  Can she be that lucky?



Yes she can, plenty of girls her age do not need to starve themselves to be this skinny...


----------



## Tivo

She looks like a porn star. I bet PMK has a required selfie quota for each daughter. Kylie must really hate her looks to create a completely different person in her selfies.


----------



## Jayne1

Sasha2012 said:


> *kyliejenner* @joycebonelli Secret Projects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *kyliejenner *Big a$$ cotton candy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *krisjenner* Nothing like an early morning Roller Coaster ride!!! @BelmontparkSD @kyliejenner #wearecrazy #love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram


Look at Kris -- she has her next Kim.  She's so happy.


----------



## labelwhore04

She legit looks like a porn star


----------



## Tivo

And she looks really hard. Like late 20's.


----------



## Encore Hermes

At 18, imo she is going straight into the porn industry.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

First off, MY EYES, nooo!!! So disturbing. Second, please don't tell me Kylie has augmented herself at 17???!!!


----------



## ByeKitty

Encore Hermes said:


> At 18, imo she is going straight into the porn industry.


I think she will make one porno ("sex tape") and then claim it was meant to remain private...But what the heck, now that it's out in the open, we might as well settle with Vivid! Kris can have her 10%! She will then go on to be a "pin up"/"socialite", be a frequent guest in the Hollywood nightlife, date rappers or sportsmen, secretly marry one of them in Vegas at 22, only to have it annulled a few days later, Britney style. Bravo Kris!


----------



## ByeKitty

oo_let_me_see said:


> First off, MY EYES, nooo!!! So disturbing. Second, please don't tell me Kylie has augmented herself at 17???!!!



Naaaw doll, she just, like, went through puberty and all - of course she's going to look different at 17! And she's great at lipliner!


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> Do you think Kendel Jenner needs to diet?  I was just reading an article about teen models who starve themselves and what they have to go through to stay the required runway/sample size.  It can be brutal.
> 
> For some reason, Kendel Jenner looks naturally thin, with no need to starve herself.  *Can she be that lucky?*


The shade.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She's so far out of control with the sexuality.  And to see her MOTHER standing next to her in that getup, with the boobs out, and the makeup, I honestly just can't believe it.


----------



## forever.elise

ByeKitty said:


> I think she will make one porno ("sex tape") and then claim it was meant to remain private...But what the heck, now that it's out in the open, we might as well settle with Vivid! Kris can have her 10%! She will then go on to be a "pin up"/"socialite", be a frequent guest in the Hollywood nightlife, date rappers or sportsmen, secretly marry one of them in Vegas at 22, only to have it annulled a few days later, Britney style. Bravo Kris!




She and Tyga will make one! Hahaha


----------



## berrydiva

That picture is disturbing. I agree with everyone that she has a very porn star look going on in that pic...that's the look she's going for, I guess. It really is sad that, at 17, she looks so used and washed up. Can't wait for the nudes she sent to Tyga to leak.


----------



## knics33

Bless her heart lol. 

She's just growing and her facial structure/body is changing yall!


----------



## Lounorada

I saw this picture of Kylie on tumblr







And it instantly made me think of Pete Burns




This will be Kylie in a few years time...


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> It can be seen on the DailyFail website too.
> Kim is also heard saying about Kendull, something like 'Why would I buy her shoes, I bought her a f**king career'.....
> At least one of them is admitting Kendulls 'career' was bought



You can really tell Kimbo is jealous of Kendull.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Tivo said:


> There is an unsettling movement towards sexualizing adolescent girls. It's happening before our eyes, along with a whole lot of other stuff, and people just pretend not to see it. Arianna Grande's image is dangerous because despite her actual age she looks uncomfortably young. So young in fact that some have a hard time watching her perform. It's conditioning us to accept this as normal while excusing it by saying, "She's 21!" But the eye sees something different. This is how brainwashing works.



Good post!


----------



## berrydiva

knics33 said:


> Bless her heart lol.
> 
> She's just growing and her facial structure/body is changing yall!


----------



## dangerouscurves

ByeKitty said:


> I think she will make one porno ("sex tape") and then claim it was meant to remain private...But what the heck, now that it's out in the open, we might as well settle with Vivid! Kris can have her 10%! She will then go on to be a "pin up"/"socialite", be a frequent guest in the Hollywood nightlife, date rappers or sportsmen, secretly marry one of them in Vegas at 22, only to have it annulled a few days later, Britney style. Bravo Kris!



You just have get an idea.


----------



## glamourous1098

Not to be creepy but... where did the boobs come from?  Because I swear those puppies came out of nowhere.


----------



## Encore Hermes

ByeKitty said:


> I think she will make one porno ("sex tape") and then claim it was meant to remain private...But what the heck, now that it's out in the open, we might as well settle with Vivid! Kris can have her 10%! She will then go on to be a "pin up"/"socialite", be a frequent guest in the Hollywood nightlife, date rappers or sportsmen, secretly marry one of them in Vegas at 22, only to have it annulled a few days later, Britney style. Bravo Kris!



Oh Doll no.....she wont sign with Vivid





*Tyga is delving into the porn business.* The Young Money MC has launched the porn site, RackCityXXX.com (NSFW), in lieu of his track by the same name, naturally.

"Rack City" was the third single off Tyga's debut studio album, "Careless World: Rise of the Last King," released this past February. The song went double platinum and peaked at no. 7 on the Billboard 100, according to AVN. In addition to the website,* Tyga will star in and direct his first porno, Rack City: The XXX Movie, *which will premiere on the site. A trailer, with Tyga waking up in bed next to two women and exclaiming "I dreamed my life was a porno" is currently up on the extremely NSFW site.

*The 22-year-old rapper says other films starring "a lot of the girls that I was already familiar with and I feel like a lot of the people out there know" *

will be uploaded to the site once a week for members. The cost is $24.99 a monthly, if you were wondering."

http://www.vibe.com/article/tyga-launches-porn-site-rackcityxxxcom

And,,,,,,,he is directing porn movies


----------



## redney

Klassy pick for your youngest, PMK.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Coming in this thread just makes me sad now. I thought Kylie would maybe  be the one to turn out okay. She seemed like way less of an airhead  than Kendall and Khloe. Now she's  dropped out of school, is dating some  gross loser, and has totally deformed her pretty face with plastic surgery.  What kind of doctor even does that many procedures on a teenager's face?  They have to be a total hack. No wonder it looks so bad. 

You  know things are rough when we're applauding Kendall for having a  "legitimate career" when she's a crappy model for Kim and Kanye's designer  friends and potentially an escort for foreign billionaires.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think I just OD'd on the amount of "ugh". Coming into this thread is disheartening. Not for the comments but the updates. Despite my snarky comments I was hoping both Jenner girls would "get out alive" so to speak. 

PMK has her claws in deep and I believe has taken full advantage of her daughter's burgeoning sexuality.  I remember that when I was her age...the difference is I had parents to guide me through safely.

We put PMK on blast but where is Bruce Jenner in all this?  He either doesnt care or has misplaced his spine.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

FreeSpirit71 said:


> We put PMK on blast but where is Bruce Jenner in all this?  He either doesnt care or has misplaced his spine.



A lot of people have said in various threads that Bruce Jenner has never been there for any of his kids.
He should be ashamed that he let these girls drop out of school and that his youngest and underage daughter is publically dating/jetsetting with a porn director while still living under his roof. He takes absolutely zero parental responsibility.


----------



## ByeKitty

Encore Hermes said:


> Oh Doll no.....she wont sign with Vivid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tyga is delving into the porn business.* The Young Money MC has launched the porn site, RackCityXXX.com (NSFW), in lieu of his track by the same name, naturally.
> 
> "Rack City" was the third single off Tyga's debut studio album, "Careless World: Rise of the Last King," released this past February. The song went double platinum and peaked at no. 7 on the Billboard 100, according to AVN. In addition to the website,* Tyga will star in and direct his first porno, Rack City: The XXX Movie, *which will premiere on the site. A trailer, with Tyga waking up in bed next to two women and exclaiming "I dreamed my life was a porno" is currently up on the extremely NSFW site.
> 
> *The 22-year-old rapper says other films starring "a lot of the girls that I was already familiar with and I feel like a lot of the people out there know" *
> 
> will be uploaded to the site once a week for members. The cost is $24.99 a monthly, if you were wondering."
> 
> http://www.vibe.com/article/tyga-launches-porn-site-rackcityxxxcom
> 
> And,,,,,,,he is directing porn movies



Looool nooooo!! I stand corrected.

Kylie is so young and impressionable, and gets all the wrong impressions from the people surrounding her. It's sad really. 

I don't think there's anything wrong with having a career in porn per se, if that was a deliberate choice. But this girl never got a chance to explore what she could have been good at.


----------



## Encore Hermes

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think I just OD'd on the amount of "ugh". Coming into this thread is disheartening. Not for the comments but the updates. Despite my snarky comments I was hoping both Jenner girls would "get out alive" so to speak.
> 
> PMK has her claws in deep and I believe has taken full advantage of her daughter's burgeoning sexuality.  I remember that when I was her age...the difference is I had parents to guide me through safely.
> 
> We put PMK on blast but *where is Bruce Jenner in all this? * He either doesnt care or has misplaced his spine.



 I put him in the top 1% of the selfish pyramid. It has always been about Bruce....for Bruce.


----------



## Tivo

lanasyogamama said:


> She's so far out of control with the sexuality.  And to see her MOTHER standing next to her in that getup, with the boobs out, and the makeup, I honestly just can't believe it.


PMK probably ruined her long ago. I wouldn't be surprised if she negotiated Kylie's virginity for future magazine covers and mentions. I put nothing past her.


----------



## ByeKitty

Encore Hermes said:


> I put him in the top 1% of the selfish pyramid. It has always been about Bruce....for Bruce.



So many people are so selfish and so obsessed with being famous, and this family is a prime example of this mental disease. Seriously, not all is always about you because of you, it's what you _do_ that sets you apart.


----------



## GTOFan

Kylie has WAY too much time on her hands.


----------



## Tivo

When Kylie gets older and realizes how little her family gave a f#%k about her she's going to need years of intense therapy.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Tivo said:


> When Kylie gets older and realizes how little her family gave a f#%k about her she's going to need years of intense therapy.




Yup, look at Rob.


----------



## guccimamma

^ at least rob went to college.


----------



## berrydiva

Tivo said:


> When Kylie gets older and realizes how little her family gave a f#%k about her she's going to need years of intense therapy.



She'll just start doing coke or some other drug like the rest of the depressed faction of the celeb world.


----------



## charmesh

Sasha2012 said:


> *kyliejenner* @joycebonelli Secret Projects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *kyliejenner *Big a$$ cotton candy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *krisjenner* Nothing like an early morning Roller Coaster ride!!! @BelmontparkSD @kyliejenner #wearecrazy #love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram


Those look new.


----------



## charmesh

forever.elise said:


> She and Tyga will make one! Hahaha


Nobody wants to see Tyga having sex. At least Ray J had some sex appeal. Tyga looks like a soft computer nerd who got some tattoos the impress girls.


----------



## Chanel522

charmesh said:


> Those look new.




I agree. Whoever did them did a good job, but to allow a 17 year old to get implants...idk. Maybe I'm out of the loop, but I just can't understand that.


----------



## jclaybo

Tyga has always done soft core porn music videos. We talked about this in the 1st thread and how he stays in Cali for that purpose. He fancies himself a porn director and talent agent


----------



## labelwhore04

Is it true that Kim said that she "bought" Kendalls career on the preview for kuwtk? Thats what im reading.


----------



## pittcat

It looks like Kylie is making her face longer or something in her selfies or maybe it just the angle, but in the other two pics with kris it is more scrunched if that makes sense. To me that's making her look very different in "real life" pics.


----------



## zaara10

The posing is so desperate. It's so wannabe & annoying. I'm guessing her mom took the picture. Nasty.


----------



## berrydiva

labelwhore04 said:


> Is it true that Kim said that she "bought" Kendalls career on the preview for kuwtk? Thats what im reading.



I didn't watch the clip but i think folks are speculating that she's referring to Kendall based on comments I read here and over at LSA.


----------



## pixiejenna

lanasyogamama said:


> She's so far out of control with the sexuality.  And to see her MOTHER standing next to her in that getup, with the boobs out, and the makeup, I honestly just can't believe it.



I can this is the woman who pressured her of age daughter to xo playboy after her porn came out.
And then was jelly of her and then took trashy pictures of herself. 






glamourous1098 said:


> Not to be creepy but... where did the boobs come from?  Because I swear those puppies came out of nowhere.




They are the result of puberty just like her face is. 






Encore Hermes said:


> Oh Doll no.....she wont sign with Vivi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tyga is delving into the porn business.* The Young Money MC has launched the porn site, RackCityXXX.com (NSFW), in lieu of his track by the same name, naturally.
> 
> "Rack City" was the third single off Tyga's debut studio album, "Careless World: Rise of the Last King," released this past February. The song went double platinum and peaked at no. 7 on the Billboard 100, according to AVN. In addition to the website,* Tyga will star in and direct his first porno, Rack City: The XXX Movie, *which will premiere on the site. A trailer, with Tyga waking up in bed next to two women and exclaiming "I dreamed my life was a porno" is currently up on the extremely NSFW site.
> 
> *The 22-year-old rapper says other films starring "a lot of the girls that I was already familiar with and I feel like a lot of the people out there know" *
> 
> will be uploaded to the site once a week for members. The cost is $24.99 a monthly, if you were wondering."
> 
> http://www.vibe.com/article/tyga-launches-porn-site-rackcityxxxcom
> 
> And,,,,,,,he is directing porn movies



What a winner Kylie has snagged for herself, i mean what 17 year old doesn't want to be dating a porn star?!?  Pmk must  be beside herself counting down the days til she's 18 and she can star in her very own feature film.


----------



## AshTx.1

charmesh said:


> Nobody wants to see Tyga having sex. At least Ray J had some sex appeal. Tyga looks like a soft computer nerd who got some tattoos the impress girls.



Freaking hilarious.


----------



## saira1214

berrydiva said:


> I didn't watch the clip but i think folks are speculating that she's referring to Kendall based on comments I read here and over at LSA.



I wonder how much she "paid?"


----------



## Sasha2012

Cara Delevingne was a honorary Kardashian-Jenner sister for one night as she headed to the Staples Center in Los Angeles on Wednesday to watch the Lakers and Clippers.

Joining Khloe Kardashian, 30 and Kendall Jenner, 19 - the 22-year-old beauty and her pals were pictured laughing their heads off at the basketball game dubbed as the NBA battle of LA.

Also in tow was Khloe's close friend Malika Haqq, 31, who appeared to be telling the girls a funny story as they took to their VIP seats. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-sporty-night-Lakers-game.html#ixzz3OFP6vHuT


----------



## Chanel522

Kendall's nose is probably her least attractive feature. I know I'll probably get blasted for this, but a slight tweak on it w some PS would likely be a huge improvement.


----------



## berrydiva

Chanel522 said:


> Kendall's nose is probably her least attractive feature. I know I'll probably get blasted for this, but a slight tweak on it w some PS would likely be a huge improvement.


Huh? What's specifically wrong with her nose? I'm not against PS but don't really see a need in her case.


----------



## michie

I didn't know they were that much into basketball...


----------



## Lounorada

They are so attention seeking 

I know the majority of people go on about how much work Kylie has had done to her face, but Kendull has had a few things done too. The only difference is, she's done little things which aren't as noticeable, her face is very different now than it was a few years ago, and it's not just down to 'growing into her features'.


----------



## Jayne1

Chanel522 said:


> I agree. Whoever did them did a good job, but to allow a 17 year old to get implants...idk. Maybe I'm out of the loop, but I just can't understand that.


I'm pretty sure she got those implants when she was 16, and needed her mother's permission, which was given wholeheartedly.

The word going around was that KrisJ said although she's young and hasn't fully matured, if they need revision due to problems down the road, she'll take care of it when and if the times comes.

Why they look so much bigger now, I have no idea.


----------



## dangerouscurves

michie said:


> I didn't know they were that much into basketball...



Lol!!! Shade?


----------



## Jayne1

Chanel522 said:


> Kendall's nose is probably her least attractive feature. I know I'll probably get blasted for this, but a slight tweak on it w some PS would likely be a huge improvement.


I like her nose. If she changed it, it could look unnaturally 'done' and this one suits her, IMO.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I think if she does much more with her nose her eyes are going to look too wide set.


----------



## Tivo

michie said:


> I didn't know they were that much into basketball...


Khloe is hunting for a baller so...


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/01/08...breast-augmentation-rumors-with-cleavage-pic/

Kylie Jenner shows off a lot of leg during a grocery shopping trip at Ralphs on Wednesday afternoon (January 7) in Calabasas, Calif.

The day before, the 17-year-old reality star stirred up some rumors that she had gotten a boob job with a cleavage picture she posted to Instagram.

@joycebonelli Secret Projects &#127881;, Kylie captioned the photo.

According to TMZ, Kylie definitely didnt get any kind of plastic surgery  she just bought a Bombshell push-up bra from Victorias Secret.


----------



## LVjudy

oooh that last pic is tragic... looks like someone made a wax version of her face & then stretched / melted it.  and all that makeup to go to the market? i hope she is on her way somewhere & not just running errands.


----------



## Tivo

She looks nothing like that character she creates in her Instagram selfies.


----------



## michie

That's how Bruce is going to look when he "finishes" whatever he's doing to himself...


----------



## stylemepretty

It's actually quite depressing watching her demise. It makes me sad that she has parents that don't give a sh.t and one that is probably rubbing her hands together happily, knowing that she will profit from it.


----------



## Antonia

Tivo said:


> She looks nothing like that character she creates in her Instagram selfies.


 
THIS!!  I think she looks somewhat normal in these pics, other than too much make up.  The selfie pics are not what she really looks like, so why is she changing her features so drastically?


----------



## Tivo

Really, Kylie?


Really?


----------



## littlerock

ByeKitty said:


> I feel uncomfortable looking at pictures of Kylie... It's unsettlingly close to underage porno.



Because she looks exactly like a porn star, even with her bits covered up.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/01/08...ognizable-in-the-newest-marc-jacobs-campaign/

Kendall Jenner looks like a completely different person with no makeup and a short, black wig for the new Marc Jacobs International Spring/Summer 2015 ad campaign.

The 19-year-old model was joined for the new pictures by Karlie Kloss, Joan Smalls, Jessica Stam, Adrianna Lima, and more ladies.

me by #DavidSims and @KEGrand for @marcjacobsintl campaign SS15, Kendall captioned one of the photos from her shoot.


----------



## Lounorada

In Kylies selfies her face is long with sharp features. In candid pap pictures her face is short, round and puffy from whatever she gets injected. She must use some NASA type photo-editing because she makes herself look like a completely different person.  It's sad and pathetic.


----------



## Tivo

She also holds her mouth area and face in a different way in candids.


----------



## BabyDollChic

Soo are the scheduled grocery paparazzi photos going to be a regular thing now?


----------



## Encore Hermes

Age 15 for comparison

Cute girl


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Tragic.


----------



## Queenpixie

she photoshops her photos.. not new.

Btw, is Kylie wanting to turn into angelina jolie? i glanced quickly to Tivos avatar and thought it was Kylie!!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Queenpixie said:


> she photoshops her photos.. not new.
> 
> Btw, is Kylie wanting to turn into angelina jolie? i glanced quickly to Tivos avatar and thought it was Kylie!!



Kylie's posted a picture of Angelina Jolie before and how much she likes her or something, so yes, I assume she's trying to emulate her. Though of course, Angelina Jolie looks a million times better and does some good in the world.


----------



## TinksDelite

Is she wearing bottoms? Pants shorts skirt?!?


----------



## Encore Hermes

At Joan's on 3rd


----------



## Queenpixie

I cant be the only one...


----------



## Jayne1

She must hate everything about herself, it's not just the original boob job (which is smaller in size than the push up bra looks from the other day), nose lips, etc&#8230; she has naturally dark brown eyes.  Keep looking for when she wears lighter brown contacts. 

Kendal Jenner has made a nice little career for herself with her dark brown eyes&#8230; Here are Kylie's brown eyes.


----------



## Megs

LVjudy said:


> oooh that last pic is tragic... looks like someone made a wax version of her face & then stretched / melted it.  and all that makeup to go to the market? i hope she is on her way somewhere & not just running errands.



Yep, that last pic is a little intense...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She does look like Angelina Jolie now. Why on Earth she would want to do that is beyond me.


----------



## minababe

I think she Looks more and more like her mom kris...


----------



## YSoLovely

She wishes. She looks like Kylie Jenner trying to look like Angelina Jolie via photoshop & plastic surgery... ahem, I mean, _procedures_.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's used to modeling haute couture creations.

But Kendall Jenner keeps things simple when she's off the catwalk and opted for a summery casual ensemble on Wednesday as she lunched with pal Travis Bennett.

The 19-year-old reality star took advantage of some January sunshine and headed to Joan's On Third for a leisurely bite to eat al fresco. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-jeans-lunches-male-friend.html#ixzz3OHfaageB


----------



## charmesh

Encore Hermes said:


> Age 15 for comparison
> 
> Cute girl
> 
> networth2013.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Kylie+Jenner+Heart+Truth+2013+Fashion+Show+IYCKVo8DJc_l.jpg


In that last photo she looks like Joan Crawford in Mommy Dearest.


----------



## berrydiva

Encore Hermes said:


> Age 15 for comparison
> 
> Cute girl
> 
> networth2013.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Kylie+Jenner+Heart+Truth+2013+Fashion+Show+IYCKVo8DJc_l.jpg


She had everything she needed to be such a looker imo


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> She's used to modeling haute couture creations.
> 
> But Kendall Jenner keeps things simple when she's off the catwalk and opted for a summery casual ensemble on Wednesday as she lunched with pal Travis Bennett.
> 
> The 19-year-old reality star took advantage of some January sunshine and headed to Joan's On Third for a leisurely bite to eat al fresco.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-jeans-lunches-male-friend.html#ixzz3OHfaageB



Her butt is loooonnngggg!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

It's interesting to see on Kylie's Instagram when her face starts to change. Look at these from 65ish weeks ago. Obviously in the first one, her eyes are fake. But even with lipstick her lips weren't as ridiculous as they are now. They look COMPLETELY different now, and it ain't from makeup. She also was doing that kissy face to make them look bigger. This was just the beginning of all the work.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Tivo said:


> She looks nothing like that character she creates in her Instagram selfies.




Exactly.


----------



## New-New

I feel bad for Kylie in the sense that she's had to work through her awkward stages in front of cameras and people at every turn feeling the need to criticize every aspect of her body and appearance. I mean if she has a complex about some aspect of herself it's really easy to see where it comes from.


----------



## bag-princess

New-New said:


> I feel bad for Kylie in the sense that she's had to work through her awkward stages in front of cameras and people at every turn feeling the need to criticize every aspect of her body and appearance.* I mean if she has a complex about some aspect of herself it's really easy to see where it comes from*.





yea - her family!!!  how could she not have one around those women.

look at how much emphasis they put on looking perfect by any mean necessary. well except for kourtney.


----------



## Avril

I'm completely disgusted and grossed out that Kylie, a 17 year old, is dating a porn director. It is just disgusting, horrid and quite frankly sick  I'm not that surprised that PMK allows this but I would've expected more from Bruce although he's a loose canon these days. But come on, what father would want his daughter being in this situation?


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner enjoyed some quality time with boyfriend Tyga on Thursday afternoon - shortly after hinting at their relationship in a recent interview. 

The 17-year-old sported a loose fitting white T-shirt and jeans as she stepped out with the rapper, who strolled by her side after climbing from his distinctive $143,000 red Range Rover.

Kylie completed her look with scuffed Timberland boots, while heavily tinted sunglasses added the finishing touches to a very casual ensemble.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...endship-strong-infatuation.html#ixzz3OL2XfNou


----------



## NYCBelle

Tivo said:


> Really, Kylie?
> View attachment 2855427
> 
> Really?
> View attachment 2855428



I just don't understand...i see nothing but low self esteem when I look at that girl...little thottie


----------



## NYCBelle

dangerouscurves said:


> You can really tell Kimbo is jealous of Kendull.



yup especially when she said she wants a flat butt now


----------



## NYCBelle

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.cosmopolitan.com/entertainment/celebs/news/a34921/kylie-jenner-cosmo-february/
> 
> *Kylie Jenner on What It's Really Like to Grow Up in the Public Eye*
> *The February cover star discusses dealing with rumors, plastic surgery, and life in the spotlight. *
> 
> *On growing up in the public eye:* "When I was like 10, 11, 12, I had a really hard time with the media. During your adolescence, girls deal with their peers at school, then they go home and they don't have to deal with it [there]. It was a lot more haters to deal withespecially since I was younger and my sisters were so beautiful and had it all together. I can have my moments and say that I don't want this life anymore, but I wouldn't trade it for the world. The good is definitely worth the bad."
> 
> *On her parents announcing their separation while filming KUWTK:* "I didn't say anything [while the cameras were rolling.] I went in my room and cried right after. If they're happy, I'm happy, I guess."
> 
> *On plastic surgery rumors:* "You guys have watched me grow up since I was 9. My face is going to get different. Now, I know how to do my makeup, contour and everything. I'm not against surgery. I'd never say no, but I don't desire it right now."
> 
> *On the KardashianJenner girl code:* "If a guy does one little thing to me, then you're dealing with like six other girls."



Girl please...


----------



## berrydiva

> "kylie jenner enjoyed some quality time with boyfriend tyga"


smh


----------



## charmesh

Why him? She could get a much better quality of pervert if she tried.


----------



## terebina786

I always said that I thought Kylie was the much prettier one of the two before she started messing with her face. Kendall always looked like a potato-face to me.


----------



## redney

charmesh said:


> Why him? She could get a much better quality of pervert if she tried.



Is Tyga affiliated with Diddy? Maybe PMK got a 2-for-1 deal with French Toast


----------



## berrydiva

redney said:


> Is Tyga affiliated with Diddy? Maybe PMK got a 2-for-1 deal with French Toast


Nah...he's not affiliated with Diddy. He's worked with him in the past but not signed to Puff.


----------



## knics33

Watching Kylie is sad.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

knics33 said:


> Watching Kylie is sad.



SO sad! I want to use the word "disgusting," to describe what she's turned into, but it seems harsh. It actually might be the appropriate word.


----------



## knics33

Yeah... the whole thing (the plastic surgery, provocative pictures, hanging out with older men who apparently direct porn, the list goes on...) is just wrong. This girl is not even legal yet. The Kylie situation tops all of the Kardashian nonsense IMO.


----------



## qudz104

charmesh said:


> Why him? She could get a much better quality of pervert if she tried.




I kinda miss her hanging out with jaden... At least he was more age appropriate for her...


----------



## YSoLovely

redney said:


> Is Tyga affiliated with Diddy? Maybe PMK got a 2-for-1 deal with French Toast



If I had to guess, I'd say Tyga chose the easiest way into Kanye's circle...


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> smh




Yep, I'm right there with ya...


----------



## charmesh

YSoLovely said:


> If I had to guess, I'd say Tyga chose the easiest way into Kanye's circle...



Those women have worked their curse on Kanye's career, what makes Tyga think his little career can withstand their joojoo. And then add in the bad press of him leaving his baby mama to date a teenager. Ain't no help for his music career. Kanye can't save him. Kanye can't even save himself at this point


----------



## Tivo

charmesh said:


> Those women have worked their curse on Kanye's career, what makes Tyga think his little career can withstand their joojoo. And then add in the bad press of him leaving his baby mama to date a teenager. Ain't no help for his music career. Kanye can't save him. Kanye can't even save himself at this point


They ruin every man. They are career suicide.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I walked past a newstand and saw this child with the lips on the cover of Cosmo? COSMO? Since when are under aged children allowed to be on a magazine primarily about sex?


----------



## CeeJay

charmesh said:


> Those women have worked their curse on Kanye's career, what makes Tyga think his little career can withstand their joojoo. And then add in the bad press of him leaving his baby mama to date a teenager. Ain't no help for his music career. Kanye can't save him. Kanye can't even save himself at this point



 *THIS!! *


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I can't agree.

Tyga has been wack since day 1 and Kanye's ghostwriters left him before Kim entered the picture.


----------



## Chanel522

Kylie wishes she looked half as good as Angelina!! Lol. Kylie had the cheap, tacky, blow-up doll look to her face now.

As far as my comment on Kendall's nose...I think if her bridge was narrowed it would look better.


----------



## YSoLovely

charmesh said:


> Those women have worked their curse on Kanye's career, what makes Tyga think his little career can withstand their joojoo. And then add in the bad press of him leaving his baby mama to date a teenager. Ain't no help for his music career. Kanye can't save him. Kanye can't even save himself at this point




Nobody would be talking about Tyga if he wasn't dating Kylie. His career ain't never been poppin anyway. Rack City was a hit, but all his albums have gone triple tin foil so far...


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> Nobody would be talking about Tyga if he wasn't dating Kylie. His career ain't never been poppin anyway. Rack City was a hit, *but all his albums have gone triple tin foil* so far...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

charmesh said:


> Why him? She could get a much better quality of pervert if she tried.







qudz104 said:


> I kinda miss her hanging out with jaden... At least he was more age appropriate for her...




This is what I don't get. Jaden is richer and more famous than Tyga. Should have stuck with him. What on Earth does Tyga have to offer?


----------



## PurseNut911

All of Kylie's antics with Tyga seems like it's more about her rebelling to her parents' divorce (and whatever else that she's unhappy with) and showing her parents she's going to do whatever the heck she wants to do, no matter what they say in the little time that they "parent" her. Jaden was probably an "approved" guy (I'm sure PMK was salivating at the Smiths' fortune), but Tyga, on the other hand, is one big loser that she can shove up her parents' collective arses. lol 

Whatever the case, Kylie is getting the press she craves; while it's negative, it's still attention paid to her for basically flaunting herself out there. In her convoluted mind, it's probably a win-win situation for her. She learned well from PMK and her sisters, especially Kim.


----------



## charmesh

Chanel522 said:


> Kylie wishes she looked half as good as Angelina!! Lol. Kylie had the cheap, tacky, blow-up doll look to her face now.
> 
> As far as my comment on Kendall's nose...I think if her bridge was narrowed it would look better.



Aren't most actual models underage girls. I'm sure she's not the first teenager to be on Cosmo's cover.


----------



## manpursefan

Who's the model again? Kylie or Kendall? And who's the shy one?


----------



## dangerouscurves

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> This is what I don't get. Jaden is richer and more famous than Tyga. Should have stuck with him. What on Earth does Tyga have to offer?



Maybe Jaden's parents imterferred.


----------



## dangerouscurves

charmesh said:


> Aren't most actual models underage girls. I'm sure she's not the first teenager to be on Cosmo's cover.



No she's not. Brooke Shields was in Cosmo when she was like 15-16. But Kendull can't hold a candle against Brooke.


----------



## dangerouscurves

YSoLovely said:


> Nobody would be talking about Tyga if he wasn't dating Kylie. His career ain't never been poppin anyway. Rack City was a hit, but all his albums have gone triple tin foil so far...



Hahahaha!!!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Are Kylie's boobs fake?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

hermes_lemming said:


> Are Kylie's boobs fake?



Does a bear $h!t in the woods?


----------



## hermes_lemming

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Does a bear $h!t in the woods?



True dat


----------



## shiny_things

Firstly, I have no problem with interracial relationships, but it seems like the 'Kardashian way' is to hook up with a black guy who is a baller or involved in music and I don't get why, seems more than coincidence. Kourtney is the only exception and they all hate on Scott.

Is it an image thing? There was a thing over here a year or so back when girls would seek out a French or Spanish boyfriend and it was 'the thing' to be seen with one. I'm wondering if it is a similar thing.

I wasn't sure how to word that, so I apologise if it comes across as racist, that was not my intent.


----------



## bisousx

shiny_things said:


> Firstly, I have no problem with interracial relationships, but it seems like the 'Kardashian way' is to hook up with a black guy who is a baller or involved in music and I don't get why, seems more than coincidence. Kourtney is the only exception and they all hate on Scott.
> 
> Is it an image thing? There was a thing over here a year or so back when girls would seek out a French or Spanish boyfriend and it was 'the thing' to be seen with one. I'm wondering if it is a similar thing.
> 
> I wasn't sure how to word that, so I apologise if it comes across as racist, that was not my intent.



errm....... :weird:


----------



## kittenslingerie

shiny_things said:


> Firstly, I have no problem with interracial relationships, but it seems like the 'Kardashian way' is to hook up with a black guy who is a baller or involved in music and I don't get why, seems more than coincidence. Kourtney is the only exception and they all hate on Scott.
> 
> Is it an image thing? There was a thing over here a year or so back when girls would seek out a French or Spanish boyfriend and it was 'the thing' to be seen with one. I'm wondering if it is a similar thing.
> 
> I wasn't sure how to word that, so I apologise if it comes across as racist, that was not my intent.



I think they do anything to get attention. A rapper, ball player, plastic surgery, whatever gets them noticed. But beyond that I think they are just more attracted to black guys. Maybe its just the influence of their sisters and the desire to impress their sisters. But its their thing apparently.
I like tall blue eyed blonde guys, its my type/thing. I don't see it as any different. Except that the guys they choose are about status.


----------



## shiny_things

kittenslingerie said:


> I think they do anything to get attention. A rapper, ball player, plastic surgery, whatever gets them noticed. But beyond that I think they are just more attracted to black guys. Maybe its just the influence of their sisters and the desire to impress their sisters. But its their thing apparently.



I guess I was wondering if they go for similar types because that is what they are attracted too or if it's an image thing.  Actually that is a way better way of saying what I meant than up there ^^^.

My point was if it is the former then that's cool, if it's the latter then that is quite wrong.


----------



## Sasha2012

*kyliejenner* T&#65039;M F&#65039;RD









*kyliejenner* fan pic from the other day. Lol peep Norman. And her hair . Nice meeting you.








*kyliejenner*  diamonds are a girls best friend








*kyliejenner* when your brother buys you aquazurra







via instagram


----------



## saira1214

Uggh to her photos, but the shoes are hot.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

She's going to be flaunting those boobs all over the place now.


----------



## CeeJay

Kitties Are Cute said:


> She's going to be flaunting those boobs all over the place now.



Yup .. exactly, as I said before "Kim redux"


----------



## lizmil

shiny_things said:


> Firstly, I have no problem with interracial relationships, but it seems like the 'Kardashian way' is to hook up with a black guy who is a baller or involved in music and I don't get why, seems more than coincidence. Kourtney is the only exception and they all hate on Scott.
> 
> Is it an image thing? There was a thing over here a year or so back when girls would seek out a French or Spanish boyfriend and it was 'the thing' to be seen with one. I'm wondering if it is a similar thing.
> 
> I wasn't sure how to word that, so I apologise if it comes across as racist, that was not my intent.



I get what you are saying.  I think they do this because they think it males them look hip and cool.  I don't think they do anything for any other reason, than that hip, cool, draw attention to oneself and get money from it all.  If it was suddenly hip and cool to date someone whose name ends in "Y" only on Thursday while wearing green, they'd be the first in line. Whatever it takes.


----------



## shiny_things

lizmil said:


> I get what you are saying.  I think they do this because they think it males them look hip and cool.  I don't think they do anything for any other reason, than that hip, cool, draw attention to oneself and get money from it all.  If it was suddenly hip and cool to date someone whose name ends in "Y" only on Thursday while wearing green, they'd be the first in line. Whatever it takes.



PMK is so desperate to be the 6th sister even she is doing it!


----------



## michie

Nah, they date black men because their mother has supposedly told them that they are easier to manipulate. I remember hearing this from the daughter of an athlete many years ago, maybe when Kim first got with Reggie. There is definitely a method to their madness.


----------



## schadenfreude

Encore Hermes said:


> Oh Doll no.....she wont sign with Vivid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tyga is delving into the porn business.* The Young Money MC has launched the porn site, RackCityXXX.com (NSFW), in lieu of his track by the same name, naturally.
> 
> "Rack City" was the third single off Tyga's debut studio album, "Careless World: Rise of the Last King," released this past February. The song went double platinum and peaked at no. 7 on the Billboard 100, according to AVN. In addition to the website,* Tyga will star in and direct his first porno, Rack City: The XXX Movie, *which will premiere on the site. A trailer, with Tyga waking up in bed next to two women and exclaiming "I dreamed my life was a porno" is currently up on the extremely NSFW site.
> 
> *The 22-year-old rapper says other films starring "a lot of the girls that I was already familiar with and I feel like a lot of the people out there know" *
> 
> will be uploaded to the site once a week for members. The cost is $24.99 a monthly, if you were wondering."
> 
> http://www.vibe.com/article/tyga-launches-porn-site-rackcityxxxcom
> 
> And,,,,,,,he is directing porn movies



Between that and this BI from CDAN a few days ago, is there really any question what her plan is?

_This B+ list reality star from an A list reality show wants to set the record for youngest to legally appear in porn and is going to record a sex tape beginning at one minute after midnight on her 18th birthday._


----------



## AEGIS

I have my theories on why they primarily date black guys and why black men date them but TPF ain't the place for that


----------



## Sasha2012

They haven't yet confirmed they're dating.

But Kylie Jenner and rumoured boyfriend Tyga, 25, appear to be inseparable at the moment.

The 17-year-old reality star, who was spotted hanging out with the rapper on Thursday, was by his side once again for his appearance at Project LA nightclub on Friday. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ts-LA-nightclub-appearance.html#ixzz3OS8L5C9i


----------



## jclaybo

Agree with Aegis


----------



## labelwhore04

AEGIS said:


> I have my theories on why they primarily date black guys and why black men date them but TPF ain't the place for that



I just think it's interesting how a whole family (well 4 of them) can all have the same taste in men, like what are the chances of that? What are the chances that 4 white girls( in one family) from beverly hills are all gonna date only black guys? It's like it was conditioned to them from an early age and that's what they were "taught" to like. Strange.


----------



## Sasha2012

Except for maybe Khloe they have all been linked to white boys as well. What's so suspicious about white girls dating black guys? 

It seems that part of the controversy with thois family is that people can't seem to believe the white women would prefer black men.


----------



## AEGIS

labelwhore04 said:


> I just think it's interesting how a whole family (well 4 of them) can all have the same taste in men, like what are the chances of that? What are the chances that 4 white girls( in one family) from beverly hills are all gonna date only black guys? It's like it was conditioned to them from an early age and that's what they were "taught" to like. Strange.



I don't think it's a mere coincidence.


----------



## Tivo

labelwhore04 said:


> I just think it's interesting how a whole family (well 4 of them) can all have the same taste in men, like what are the chances of that? What are the chances that 4 white girls( in one family) from beverly hills are all gonna date only black guys? It's like it was conditioned to them from an early age and that's what they were "taught" to like. Strange.


I think PMK told them black men are easier to seduce with their voluptuous bodies.


----------



## shiny_things

Sasha2012 said:


> Except for maybe Khloe they have all been linked to white boys as well. What's so suspicious about white girls dating black guys?
> 
> It seems that part of the controversy with thois family is that people can't seem to believe the white women would prefer black men.



I don't think that's it. I don't think anyone gives a damn about interracial relationships, to me it just seems there's a pattern in this family and I don't think their dating is sincere. First they date ballers, then music producers/musicians, then whatever next. If the next thing is dating arab millionaires, you can guarantee they'll have one. Hell, they already get pimped out to them.

It just seems more than coincidence, like there's a plan.


----------



## jclaybo

Its not just a certain race, most of these men they go after have more than race, money, fame in common.............................


----------



## manpursefan

AEGIS said:


> I have my theories on why they primarily date black guys and why black men date them but TPF ain't the place for that


Are we thinking the same thing?


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe Kardashian was a dedicated basketball fan when ex Lamar Odom played in the NBA.

And on Sunday, it looked like the 30-year-old reality star still loves the game when she and younger sister Kendall Jenner, 19, were seen sitting courtside at Staples Center in Los Angeles where the hometeam Clippers played against visiting Dallas Mavericks.

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians siblings both donned edgy leather jackets and tight-fitting trousers as they watched the Clippers dominate over the Mavericks.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-Lamar-Odom-s-former-team.html#ixzz3OU8dCh47


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

What happened to her face? Is that just a ton of makeup?


----------



## Caz71

AEGIS said:


> I have my theories on why they primarily date black guys and why black men date them but TPF ain't the place for that



Ohhh Do tell haha. I wonder why they date black guys too


----------



## originallyxelle

Kendall looks pretty but I think she looks better with more natural looking makeup.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Has Khloe got a lifetime membership courtside? Or does it expire when she hooks herself another baller? 

Kendall looks bored off her a$$.  The red lip looks great on her - it would have been perfect if she'd laid off the heavy foundation.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I'm surprised Kardashian kurse would go to the game given the problems her husband had playing for those teams while married to her. 

Dallas


----------



## dangerouscurves

AEGIS said:


> I have my theories on why they primarily date black guys and why black men date them but TPF ain't the place for that





manpursefan said:


> Are we thinking the same thing?




I think I also know if that's what you're all thinking


----------



## bisousx

jclaybo said:


> Its not just a certain race, most of these men they go after have more than race, money, fame in common.............................



Spill please!


----------



## stylemepretty

Sasha2012 said:


> *kyliejenner* when your brother buys you aquazurra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram



Did Rob buy these with his sock money?


----------



## Avril

Kendall couldn't look more bored if she tried.


----------



## myown

Kitties Are Cute said:


> It's interesting to see on Kylie's Instagram when her face starts to change. Look at these from 65ish weeks ago. Obviously in the first one, her eyes are fake. But even with lipstick her lips weren't as ridiculous as they are now. They look COMPLETELY different now, and it ain't from makeup. She also was doing that kissy face to make them look bigger. This was just the beginning of all the work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2855948
> View attachment 2855949



oh look at those photos! she was so pretty!


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

AEGIS said:


> I have my theories on why they primarily date black guys and why black men date them but TPF ain't the place for that


eggplants?


----------



## Lounorada

Kendull looks like she's dressed for the club, not a basketball game. She looks desperate, the both of them do, they're so thirsty. I take it they are shopping for a boyfriend...


----------



## whimsic

Kendall always tries so hard with all that makeup when she goes to these basketball matches


----------



## Encore Hermes

don't know how much of her modeling can be filmed for the TV show so she probably needs a love interest to drive her plotline. _Which is for the family interest._ Take note NBA, and NLB and NFL and NHL and all other.....leagues


----------



## Queenpixie

can someone ID kendalls leather jacket please?


----------



## hermes_lemming

kittenslingerie said:


> I think they do anything to get attention. A rapper, ball player, plastic surgery, whatever gets them noticed. But beyond that I think they are just more attracted to black guys. Maybe its just the influence of their sisters and the desire to impress their sisters. But its their thing apparently.
> I like tall blue eyed blonde guys, its my type/thing. I don't see it as any different. Except that the guys they choose are about status.


I'm an equal opportunist!  


michie said:


> Nah, they date black men because their mother has supposedly told them that they are easier to manipulate. I remember hearing this from the daughter of an athlete many years ago, maybe when Kim first got with Reggie. There is definitely a method to their madness.


That's just stupid


AEGIS said:


> I have my theories on why they primarily date black guys and why black men date them but TPF ain't the place for that


Amen


----------



## lanasyogamama

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> What happened to her face? Is that just a ton of makeup?



I was wondering the same thing?!  Is it the super dark brows?


----------



## Jayne1

According to the Estee Lauder press release, Kendal Jenner got the contract because of her huge social media presence&#8230; so now she not only has to maintain her social media presence, she appears to be trying to grow her social media presence.

That's why she's everywhere a top model shouldn't be. Like dressed for clubbing, in a full face of bad makeup, looking bored at some BB game.


----------



## Humbugged

Encore Hermes said:


> don't know how much of her modeling can be filmed for the TV show so she probably needs a love interest to drive her plotline. _Which is for the family interest._ Take note NBA, and NLB and NFL and NHL and all other.....leagues




Show wise she has never had a love interest .She was with the same guy for a couple of years and he was never even mentioned on the show never mind seen. They even cut a whole section out last season about her flying off to London to see Harry when she was bearding for him.

Kendall's appearances will probably be mostly eating out scenes and from what you could see in the preview her story line is Kris' problem with her moving out and spending the majority of time as far away from Kris as possible (somebody in the scene was suggesting them going to family therapy).


----------



## Sasha2012

More pics of Kylie for Cosmopolitan Magazine February 2015 Issue.

via tumblr


----------



## princess101804

what ever happened with kendall and estee lauder? seems like they announced it, got tons of backlash and kind of swept it under the rug...


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall on a hike at Runyon Canyon Park with Cara. (January 7)

via tumblr


----------



## AEGIS

Kylie is no model
She cannot emote at 17


----------



## Staci_W

princess101804 said:


> what ever happened with kendall and estee lauder? seems like they announced it, got tons of backlash and kind of swept it under the rug...



Yeah, I haven't seen anything since the announcement.


----------



## Jayne1

Did they ask her what she does all day while her peers are in high school, studying for tests and thinking about the prom?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Well this is just ridiculous because Cara doesn't hike. They could have picked a more believable photoshoot location.


----------



## Lounorada

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Well this is just ridiculous because Cara doesn't hike. They could have picked a more believable photoshoot location.




Yep. I'm guessing neither of them hike. Probably trying out a new pap-photoshoot location...


----------



## gelbergirl

who is Cara?


----------



## TMD

Sasha2012 said:


> More pics of Kylie for Cosmopolitan Magazine February 2015 Issue.
> 
> via tumblr



She just looks awful. And to me, those lips look totaly butched.


----------



## Freckles1

Caz71 said:


> Ohhh Do tell haha. I wonder why they date black guys too




Me too!!!!


----------



## LuxeNoir

Ladies....

is this a new nose I am seeing?!?!?!?!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

gelbergirl said:


> who is Cara?




She's a model. She's being pegged the modern Kate Moss.


----------



## LuxeNoir

gelbergirl said:


> who is Cara?



Cara Delevigne, she is a model and friends with Kendall


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lounorada said:


> Yep. I'm guessing neither of them hike. Probably trying out a new pap-photoshoot location...



Runyon Canyon is known for being a place to pap celebs. Like Joans on Third, the Chateau etc.


----------



## mrsinsyder

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Well this is just ridiculous because Cara doesn't hike. They could have picked a more believable photoshoot location.


Yeah, she's "hiking" with her purse and cut off jean shorts. For sure.


----------



## Lounorada

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Runyon Canyon is known for being a place to pap celebs. Like Joans on Third, the Chateau etc.



Yep, I know of those places, just not RC in the same sentence as the Kardashian's or the Jenner girls. That's why I said it's probably a new pap-photoshoot location, for them.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Runyon isn't even that great of a hike. Nice view of the city, but no pretty trails or anything. I love the dogs but people need to pick up after them!

Sorry, Cara is a good model but I much prefer Kate. Just not as into Cara's look. Wonder if she will be still modeling at 40 like Kate.

They look so ordinary on their "hike".


----------



## Tivo

Sasha2012 said:


> More pics of Kylie for Cosmopolitan Magazine February 2015 Issue.
> 
> via tumblr


Kylie's turn to do what exactly? What does Kylie do?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Tivo said:


> Kylie's turn to do what exactly? *What does Kylie do?*



Tyga, apparently.

I'll show myself out


----------



## Jayne1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Tyga, apparently.
> 
> I'll show myself out


----------



## Sasha2012

*kyliejenner* you know it's gonna be a good Sunday when ya weaves out & u haven't put ur face on yet 






via instagram


----------



## maudlin18

^ and she STILL wants people to believe she hasn't touched her lips? Lol. Mmmmkay.


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> *kyliejenner* you know it's gonna be a good Sunday when ya weaves out & u haven't put ur face on yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram





i was going to say "or attached those spider lashes" but i guess that is under "havent put your face on yet"!   i think she looks pretty.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## qudz104

stylemepretty said:


> Did Rob buy these with his sock money?




It could be her Jenner brothers..


----------



## Tina_Bina

Queenpixie said:


> can someone ID kendalls leather jacket please?




Looks like it could be an Iro jacket. Those girls have a few


----------



## c0uture

They both wear way too much makeup.. Especially Kylie


----------



## Sasha2012

Kanye West happily supported Kendall Jenner's modeling career when she was hitting the runways at Paris Fashion Week in September.

So it's no surprise that on Saturday the 19-year-old model was spotted in Los Angeles wearing a Yeezus T-shirt.

She was seen sporting a white and blue T-shirt from her brother-in-law's line as she left Urth Cafe following a coffee run. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...aw-Kanye-West-s-collection.html#ixzz3Oa1vnLty


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm surprised she's not at the Globes after party with her new BFFs Cara and Selena.


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Tyga, apparently.
> 
> I'll show myself out




Hahaha!!!


----------



## Gimmethebag

Dying!!!


----------



## dlina03

Tivo said:


> Kylie's turn to do what exactly? What does Kylie do?




Still wanting to know......


----------



## lulu212121

Kendull seems to wear the same pants all. the. time.


----------



## redney

Her turn to be PMK's Ka$h Kow p0rn star.


----------



## AEGIS

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I'm surprised she's not at the Globes after party with her new BFFs Cara and Selena.



Me too.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Red lips look nice on Kendall.


----------



## knics33

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Red lips look nice on Kendall.



Agreed!


----------



## zaara10

qudz104 said:


> It could be her Jenner brothers..




They should buy her some books.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has been looking better than ever lately.

And Monday was no different as Kylie Jenner stepped out in Malibu with her new Italian greyhound Norm - a Christmas present - in ripped grey skinny jeans.

So it was surprising that the 17-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashian's star was wearing a statement T-shirt that put her appearance down. Her top read 'I'm somebody's DUFF' which stands for Designated Ugly Fat Friend.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-shirt-taking-pup-Norm-out.html#ixzz3OkH9haT1


----------



## Encore Hermes

"She has been looking better than ever lately."



Really? _ever _.....must look pretty bad


----------



## Sasha2012

She works hard to keep her model figure in tip-top shape.

And on Monday, Kendall Jenner was seen leaving her personal trainer Gunnar Peterson's exercise studio in Beverly Hills, California.

The 19-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star showed off her toned figure in a pair of tight yoga leggings as she returned to her vehicle after breaking a sweat.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...air-yoga-leggings-hits-gym.html#ixzz3OkK53KNV


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Yuck, Kylie. Seriously that face is nothing what it was like 14 months ago, so unrecognizable. Those lips, eyes, face shape... not to mention the huge boobs.


----------



## Tivo

A damn shame. She was really pretty.


----------



## glamourous1098

Sasha2012 said:


> She works hard to keep her model figure in tip-top shape.
> 
> And on Monday, Kendall Jenner was seen leaving her personal trainer Gunnar Peterson's exercise studio in Beverly Hills, California.
> 
> The 19-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star showed off her toned figure in a pair of tight yoga leggings as she returned to her vehicle after breaking a sweat.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...air-yoga-leggings-hits-gym.html#ixzz3OkK53KNV



Take note Kim/Khloe... this is the sweaty, stringy hair of someone who has just worked out.


----------



## poopsie

Oh dear God NO.........please don't tell me these idiots have possession of another animal?!?!? ullhair:


----------



## Midge S

^^I know it's disturbing.   And I think that's and italian greyhound, which I believe are kinda fragile.


----------



## Chanel522

Kendall looks cute but Kylie looks awful.


----------



## ophousewife

The way she's holding that poor dog irks me.  It's not a freaking toy!  Why do these celebs insist on using fragile dogs as accessories? Or any animal for that matter.


----------



## schadenfreude

My nickname is Duff IRL. Thanks, idiot Kylie. Really. That said, I'll need a shirt ID stat so I can get my own.


----------



## Pursejoy9

They are all so much heavier and bulkier as time goes by.


----------



## kirsten

I think she just keeps that poor dog in her car when she is shopping or doing whatever she does. Hopefully she is smarter than that but we all know the fate of the Kardashian/Jenner pets. 

Whatever happened to Blu the Great Dane puppy that Rob bought Kendall? Gah.


----------



## Encore Hermes

kirsten said:


> I think she just keeps that poor dog in her car when she is shopping or doing whatever she does. Hopefully she is smarter than that but we all know the fate of the Kardashian/Jenner pets.
> 
> Whatever happened to Blu the Great Dane puppy that Rob bought Kendall? Gah.



Or the 2 labs they got for Christmas a few years ago. And I think they had more.


----------



## kirsten

Yup, Khloes boxer and Kourtneys cat.


----------



## Humbugged

kirsten said:


> I think she just keeps that poor dog in her car when she is shopping or doing whatever she does. Hopefully she is smarter than that but we all know the fate of the Kardashian/Jenner pets.
> 
> *Whatever happened to Blu the Great Dane puppy that Rob bought Kendall?* Gah.



When the modeling took off she sold off her horses . Blu ended up with Burt who owns kennels with his GF when she got her apartment


----------



## ByeKitty

Tivo said:


> A damn shame. She was really pretty.
> 
> View attachment 2861317
> View attachment 2861318
> View attachment 2861319



I don't think she was ever pretty, but she hasn't done herself any favours whatsoever. Her lips have so much crap in them that it looks like blood circulation has been cut off a little.


----------



## zippie

That before picture she isn't pretty, not even close.  Her lips are very small, she looks much better now but needs to lay off the lip inflators before she starts morphing in to a freak.   Her first lip injections looked good.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.wsj.com/articles/tim-howard-kendall-jenner-and-more-on-youth-1421416764

*WSJ. Magazine February 2015: The Columnists*
*WSJ. asks six luminaries to weigh in on a single topic. This month: Youth*

*Kendall Jenner*

I feel like I grew up too fast a long time ago. Having older siblings, you grow up around adults, so you mature more quickly. I saw my sisters and parents working every day, so I was pretty much brought up to be a workaholic. But I just turned 19 a couple weeks ago, and Im scared to be 20its the first step out of being a teenager. My sister Khloé always says to me and my younger sister, Kylie: You have your whole life to be an adult but only so long to be a kid. And we get it. In the right situations, I try to be as immature as I can sometimesreact to things as if I were 12. You cant take things too seriously. I just laugh thinking about my dad being a teenager, partying. Its the funniest thing. And it makes me thinkwhat am I going to be like when Im 65?

Jenner is a model and the new face of Estée Lauder.


----------



## TaraP

*Somebody Needs to Revoke Kylie Jenner's License Already
*







Kylie Jenner is a total road menace as it is ... but when you combine that with one of the most annoying (and dangerous) (and stupid) vehicular practices on the road, you get a whole 'nother level of dumb. 

This is Kylie Jenner driving -- or getting ready to drive -- with her brand-new doggie on her lap. Kylie captioned the photo, "Goin [sic] to work with mom," so we can only surmise, yes, that Kylie will be driving with the dog on her lap. 

Now that all the freelance forensic reconstruction has concluded, and it's all but validated that Kylie's engaging in reckless vehicular behavior again, this: the dog is cute, and hey, nice rinse on your jeans, Kylie (thanks for not showing off your trout pout instead, girl), but really? You've got serious concentration issues when driving as it is, and anytime yours truly sees someone driving around with a dog on their lap, yours truly wants to punch herself in the face because it's that obnoxious. 

Get with the program, girl. Preferably a safe-driving program. 


Read more: http://www.fishwrapper.com/post/201...s-tickets-pictures-photos-pics/#ixzz3P28LNh1a 
Follow us: @fishwrapped on Twitter


----------



## AEGIS

ByeKitty said:


> I don't think she was ever pretty, but she hasn't done herself any favours whatsoever. Her lips have so much crap in them that it looks like blood circulation has been cut off a little.




lmao. harsh.


----------



## AEGIS

the Kardashians have been well schooled to say that they work all the time and pretend it's such an amazing thing.  doesn't everyone watch their parent work?


----------



## Ladybug09

AEGIS said:


> lmao. harsh.



But true.


----------



## Tivo

AEGIS said:


> the Kardashians have been well schooled to say that they work all the time and pretend it's such an amazing thing.  doesn't everyone watch their parent work?


Yet all they do is shop and eat and pretend to hit up the gym. How do we know? Because they document every single thing they do. Hair, makeup, selfies, pap walk, baller hunting, "procedures," repeat. Every damn day.


----------



## zen1965

Tivo said:


> Yet all they do is shop and eat and pretend to hit up the gym. How do we know? Because they document every single thing they do. Hair, makeup, selfies, pap walk, baller hunting, "procedures," repeat. Every damn day.



Exactly.
They do not have the faintest clue what hard work entails.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has yet to officially confirm their relationship.

But Kylie Jenner was spotted cruising with rumoured boyfriend Tyga riding shotgun in her Mercedes-Benz SUV, near her home in Calabasas, California, on Friday.

The 17-year-old slipped behind the wheel of the huge black car while the rapper lounged in the passengers' seat next to her.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...yga-town-Mercedes-Benz-SUV.html#ixzz3P5qxGnCG


----------



## shiny_things

Honestly it annoys me when they say they work hard. Their famewhoring might well be their job but it's hardly manual labour or anything testing is it?

I'd like to see them survive a day nursing, building, or anything else normal people consider work.


----------



## labelwhore04

shiny_things said:


> Honestly it annoys me when they say they work hard. Their famewhoring might well be their job but it's hardly manual labour or anything testing is it?
> 
> I'd like to see them survive a day nursing, building, or anything else normal people consider work.



I find it insulting also. How is calling the paps out to your coffee run hard work? Or making an appearance at a club for 2 hours. Kris is the only one who works hard, she a hustler, but the others, no. But knowing them they probably consider taking selfies to be "hard work"


----------



## Tivo

Tyga is using Kylie. She is such a moron and probably illiterate.


----------



## zaara10

Tivo said:


> Yet all they do is shop and eat and pretend to hit up the gym. How do we know? Because they document every single thing they do. Hair, makeup, selfies, pap walk, baller hunting, "procedures," repeat. Every damn day.




And sadly the Kardashian way of life is what many teens these days aspire to. I've heard it w/ my own ears in schools I've worked in.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie, Tyga and Jeremy Greene (CEO of @pingtankapp) 






















via instagram


----------



## shiny_things

I think you can tell a lot about a person by the way they treat animals.

This family treats them as disposable objects that are used for selfies and are disposed of as soon as they get boring. A bit like the people in their lives really.

This dog of Kylie's will be gone within a month.


----------



## Lounorada

I feel so sorry for that poor little innocent puppy Kylie got at Christmas. It makes my blood boil to see pets used as props and accessories. In every picture I've seen of him, he looks terrified.


Kylie looks like she's campaigning to be Queen of the Thots. Sad and pathetic.


----------



## shiny_things

I was speaking with a friend from school who works in Dubai. They are huge Kardashian fans out there and she was saying Kylie looks exactly like the hundreds of 'high class' escorts that make their money off rich Arabs who need a date. They all have that overinflated sex doll look. It's not a secret out there that quite a few low level celebrities are ahem 'hired' as 'official guests' indeed it is widely thought the older K sisters have done their bit.


----------



## stylemepretty

She's morphed into a blow up doll.


----------



## minababe

I've read one of the kardiashian is pregnant? the rumors says kylie? I hope thats a joke


----------



## berrydiva

minababe said:


> I've read one of the kardiashian is pregnant? the rumors says kylie? I hope thats a joke


I'm already banking on her being a teen mom.


----------



## Midge S

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie, Tyga and Jeremy Greene (CEO of @pingtankapp)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram



Is she wearing a grille in the first pic?


----------



## Pursejoy9

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.wsj.com/articles/tim-howard-kendall-jenner-and-more-on-youth-1421416764
> 
> *WSJ. Magazine February 2015: The Columnists*
> *WSJ. asks six luminaries to weigh in on a single topic. This month: Youth*
> 
> *Kendall Jenner*
> 
> I feel like I grew up too fast a long time ago. Having older siblings, you grow up around adults, so you mature more quickly. I saw my sisters and parents working every day, so I was pretty much brought up to be a workaholic. But I just turned 19 a couple weeks ago, and Im scared to be 20its the first step out of being a teenager. My sister Khloé always says to me and my younger sister, Kylie: You have your whole life to be an adult but only so long to be a kid. And we get it. In the right situations, I try to be as immature as I can sometimesreact to things as if I were 12. You cant take things too seriously. I just laugh thinking about my dad being a teenager, partying. Its the funniest thing. And it makes me thinkwhat am I going to be like when Im 65?
> 
> Jenner is a model and the new face of Estée Lauder.



I'm sorry, what they do is called work? And while real modeling is work, she does not work nor is she a real model, she bought her career, and flits around. She needs to get a look at what real work is. It is not just whoring your self and your family out for money.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think hustle = work in the limited Jenner/Kardashian vocabulary.


----------



## pixiejenna

Tivo said:


> Tyga is using Kylie. She is such a moron and probably illiterate.



No worries kylie is using tyga just as much as he's using her. With out him she doesn't have much going on.


----------



## twinkle.tink

pixiejenna said:


> No worries kylie is using tyga just as much as he's using her. With out him she doesn't have much going on.



This. The way they are flaunting it leads me to believe it is all fake. This is her storyline. Pretty sad, but it is achieving the desired result


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie, Tyga and Jeremy Greene (CEO of @pingtankapp)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram



That close up of her face was the first thing I saw when I opened this thread.    Scary.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^It's subjective. Turning a blind eye.


----------



## dangerouscurves

shiny_things said:


> I was speaking with a friend from school who works in Dubai. They are huge Kardashian fans out there and she was saying Kylie looks exactly like the hundreds of 'high class' escorts that make their money off rich Arabs who need a date. They all have that overinflated sex doll look. It's not a secret out there that quite a few low level celebrities are ahem 'hired' as 'official guests' indeed it is widely thought the older K sisters have done their bit.



I was in Dubai to visit my bf who was an expat and I noticed that expats hangout with expats and the locals hangout with the locals. What I don't understand is, UAE is an Islamic country with Shariah law. How is this even allowed to hire an escort (well, a prostitute) and not get 1000 lashes or being stoned (literally, not that stoned)? In the mean time there's this Arab-Canadian guyn who will get such punishment for promoting liberal Islam. 

The fact that this family is escorting (ok, prostituting) themselves to these hypocrites disgusts me. So immoral. I used to believe that people were born innocent, you know, tabula rasa. But now I believe bad seeds are in genetics as well.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Woops...my response popped up before you dc...lol.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Pursejoy9 said:


> *I'm sorry, what they do is called work?* And while real modeling is work, she does not work nor is she a real model, she bought her career, and flits around. She needs to get a look at what real work is. It is not just whoring your self and your family out for money.



Exactly what I thought when I read that ish.


----------



## shiny_things

dangerouscurves said:


> I was in Dubai to visit my bf who was an expat and I noticed that expats hangout with expats and the locals hangout with the locals. What I don't understand is, UAE is an Islamic country with Shariah law. How is this even allowed to hire an escort (well, a prostitute) and not get 1000 lashes or being stoned (literally, not that stoned)? In the mean time there's this Arab-Canadian guyn who will get such punishment for promoting liberal Islam.
> 
> The fact that this family is escorting (ok, prostituting) themselves to these hypocrites disgusts me. So immoral. I used to believe that people were born innocent, you know, tabula rasa. But now I believe bad seeds are in genetics as well.



If you're rich a blind eye generally gets turned. Plus the hooking isn't obvious it's discreet but sort of an open secret. A few of our Z list celebs are known for it.


----------



## myown

there is this interview with the model-scout Jason Valenta on TFS:

*tFS: What do you think about models from famous families?

JV: There&#8217;s always been that &#8220;it&#8221; girl thing with famous families. I don&#8217;t find it interesting at all. But when I was at the Givenchy show in September and the second to the last girl came down the runway, I thought she was interesting. She looked like an ethnic Mariacarla. The next morning I woke up in Paris and found out it was Kendall Jenner. I think she would look like a model even without her famous family. She&#8217;s beautiful.*


----------



## StopHammertime

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie, Tyga and Jeremy Greene (CEO of @pingtankapp)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram




LMFAO. Did this b**** ombré her eyebrows


----------



## YSoLovely

myown said:


> there is this interview with the model-scout Jason Valenta on TFS:
> 
> *tFS: What do you think about models from famous families?
> 
> JV: Theres always been that it girl thing with famous families. I dont find it interesting at all. But when I was at the Givenchy show in September and the second to the last girl came down the runway, I thought she was interesting. She looked like an ethnic Mariacarla. The next morning I woke up in Paris and found out it was Kendall Jenner. I think she would look like a model even without her famous family. Shes beautiful.*




MCB looks so much more "ethnic" & interesting than Kendall it isn't even funny. :weird:
Don't know what Mr. Valenta was :censor:, but it must have been some of the loudest...


----------



## Ladybug09

shiny_things said:


> If you're rich a blind eye generally gets turned. Plus the hooking isn't obvious it's discreet but sort of an open secret. A few of our Z list celebs are known for it.



Nightline did a special on the prostitution in Arab countries.


----------



## anitalilac

Really? I am interested to watch that documentary. It is only on TPF i knew about celebrities selling themselves   to rich middle easterners ...


----------



## Jayne1

anitalilac said:


> Really? I am interested to watch that documentary. It is only on TPF i knew about celebrities selling themselves   to rich middle easterners ...



Me too the things I learn here!


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> I was in Dubai to visit my bf who was an expat and I noticed that expats hangout with expats and the locals hangout with the locals. What I don't understand is, UAE is an Islamic country with Shariah law. How is this even allowed to hire an escort (well, a prostitute) and not get 1000 lashes or being stoned (literally, not that stoned)? In the mean time there's this Arab-Canadian guyn who will get such punishment for promoting liberal Islam.
> 
> The fact that this family is escorting (ok, prostituting) themselves to these hypocrites disgusts me. So immoral. I used to believe that people were born innocent, you know, tabula rasa. But now I believe bad seeds are in genetics as well.


There's a lot they do that they're not "supposed" to and it's also discreet. In nightclubs it's pretty obvious as women are blatantly advertising and soliciting.


----------



## CeeJay

Ladybug09 said:


> Nightline did a special on the prostitution in Arab countries.



My niece and her husband are in the high-end hotel biz, and they are currently working/living in Dubai.  While they have never given out any names, they also told me that it's a well known fact that various "C-" (C-minus) class celebs and "reality" stars make extra $$$ as (ahem) "escorts"/"arm-candy" to the wealthy middle Easterners.  

As far as the sharia law, Dubai is probably the most liberal of all .. they definitely turn a blind eye to various goings-on there.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> There's a lot they do that they're not "supposed" to and it's also discreet. In nightclubs it's pretty obvious as women are blatantly advertising and soliciting.







CeeJay said:


> My niece and her husband are in the high-end hotel biz, and they are currently working/living in Dubai.  While they have never given out any names, they also told me that it's a well known fact that various "C-" (C-minus) class celebs and "reality" stars make extra $$$ as (ahem) "escorts"/"arm-candy" to the wealthy middle Easterners.
> 
> As far as the sharia law, Dubai is probably the most liberal of all .. they definitely turn a blind eye to various goings-on there.




Yikes!


----------



## AEGIS




----------



## terebina786

In most, if not all, Middle Eastern countries the rich and/or royalty are allowed to do whatever they want and are basically exempt from Sharia law.


----------



## bag-princess

AEGIS said:


>





oh dear!!!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## lanasyogamama

AEGIS said:


>




How did her eyes get so "bedroomy"?


----------



## B. Jara

AEGIS said:


>




I see she's had a chin procedure, too.


----------



## Tivo

lanasyogamama said:


> How did her eyes get so "bedroomy"?


Maybe some sort of brow lift and being high?


----------



## Jayne1

lanasyogamama said:


> How did her eyes get so "bedroomy"?


She seems to have an eyelid that she never had before.


----------



## jclaybo

shiny_things said:


> If you're rich a blind eye generally gets turned. Plus the hooking isn't obvious it's discreet but sort of an open secret. A few of our Z list celebs are known for it.


More than just Z-list celebs, A-list and B-list, but now that alot of people are getting hip to this celebs will go back to the old ways of covering it up, by pretending to "make a movie" over there


----------



## manpursefan

All these procedures make me think that Kylie would rather be a Kardashian than a Jenner. She wants that Kardashian look (big lips, etc)


----------



## CeeJay

AEGIS said:


>



I looked through this article at the Nail Salon, and really?? .. she should just fess up to all the PS that she has had.  Sadly, in the article they quoted her as saying that she feels that she has to "keep up" with the older Kardashian sisters .. so, there you go ..


----------



## pixiejenna

I didn't realize how much work she's had done on her nose. Her eyes remind me of Kims she looks drugged up just like her big sis. I wonder what pmk gives them.


----------



## swong8386

Who's pmk.. Sorry if I'm outta the loop &#128529;


----------



## poopsie

swong8386 said:


> Who's pmk.. Sorry if I'm outta the loop &#128529;




Pimp Mama Kris


----------



## shiny_things

jclaybo said:


> More than just Z-list celebs, A-list and B-list, but now that alot of people are getting hip to this celebs will go back to the old ways of covering it up, by pretending to "make a movie" over there



Or 'promoting' a product or shooting an advert


----------



## jclaybo

^^^^yep!


----------



## whimsic

That is a gorgeous shade of lipstick.. Want!


----------



## bagsforme

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie, Tyga and Jeremy Greene (CEO of @pingtankapp)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram




In the top photo you can see where she draws way outside her lip line.  I'd imagine she looks like a clown in person if she does that all the time.  Still looks like she gets lip injections but also lines outside her lip.


----------



## StopHammertime

bagsforme said:


> In the top photo you can see where she draws way outside her lip line.  I'd imagine she looks like a clown in person if she does that all the time.  Still looks like she gets lip injections but also lines outside her lip.




She's doing that Miranda Songs ish!!!!! Lmfao 
I was thinking the same thing about her lips. They just look so weird. But there is a 'makeup free' photo of her on Instagram and her lips look... About the Same. So idk. I think she got that surgery that pulls up her top lip, and also got fillers/injections/whatever.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Whatever she does, I think they look pretty bad 
Lunch with a friend
	

		
			
		

		
	





X17


----------



## StopHammertime

Encore Hermes said:


> Whatever she does, I think they look pretty bad
> Lunch with a friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867283
> View attachment 2867284
> View attachment 2867285
> 
> X17




O.M.G. Wtf is up with her upper lip. That is just scary.


----------



## Tivo

StopHammertime said:


> O.M.G. Wtf is up with her upper lip. That is just scary.


I was just about to post that! Wtf is happening to the area below the nose? It's Big Ang Style.


----------



## michie

What in monkey-mouth hell???


----------



## ByeKitty

She got the juvederm stache!


----------



## Jayne1

Is the "juvederm stache" like the ends of a mustache curl?


----------



## pittcat

michie said:


> What in monkey-mouth hell???




LOL Best thing I've seen all night!!!


----------



## michie

WTH? Seriously, her mouth looks like the Cowardly Lion's!!!


----------



## Tivo

Maybe she just got them redone and is leaving the doctors office?


----------



## noitsyou

terebina786 said:


> In most, if not all, Middle Eastern countries the rich and/or royalty are allowed to do whatever they want and are basically exempt from Sharia law.



Even the women? That is very interesting.


----------



## Tivo

This is the Kartrashian's future. Bright as the morning sun...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Tivo, really?  I'm having afternoon tea here in Oz.


----------



## berrydiva

noitsyou said:


> Even the women? That is very interesting.



Women, of course, are excluded from that unspoken rule.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

WTF with those candids of Kylie and her messed up upper lip area. Right, just makeup.


----------



## Queenpixie

We all know she did lip fillers...

It really ruined her youthful look it just looks swollen. 
Seriously, if she just reached puberty without it she would have overthrown kendall.


----------



## shiny_things

My question is what kind of immoral health 'professional' is giving procedures to a 16/17 year old and furthermore, one who doesn't need them? They should be struck off.


----------



## Queenpixie

shiny_things said:


> My question is what kind of immoral health 'professional' is giving procedures to a 16/17 year old and furthermore, one who doesn't need them? They should be struck off.



$$$$$


----------



## roses5682

Tivo said:


> This is the Kartrashian's future. Bright as the morning sun...
> 
> View attachment 2867376
> View attachment 2867377




Lol! Perfect.


----------



## michie

Queenpixie said:


> We all know she did lip fillers...
> 
> It really ruined her youthful look it just looks swollen.
> Seriously, if she just reached puberty without it she would have overthrown kendall.



I don't think so. Of course, JMO, though. Kylie is not an "effortless" beauty. No one in that family is, except maybe Kourtney and Kendall. The problem, though, is her dead self-esteem, which I'm sure Kris will say the Internet killed, not the women she raised.


----------



## ByeKitty

Jayne1 said:


> Is the "juvederm stache" like the ends of a mustache curl?




Lol, I believe it comes in all shapes!!


----------



## manpursefan

So what do you all think of Kendall dating Bieber?


----------



## berrydiva

So this Kylie just runs all over town doing nothing all day?


----------



## charmesh

manpursefan said:


> So what do you all think of Kendall dating Bieber?


He has money, but his career is on the decline. And factor in the Kardashian Kurse. And hasn't he dated a lot of her friends? That's just nasty


----------



## Jayne1

shiny_things said:


> My question is what kind of immoral health 'professional' is giving procedures to a 16/17 year old and furthermore, one who doesn't need them? They should be struck off.


They have a surgeon who works for the whole family.  He's on their TV show.  He put in Kylie's breasts when she was 16.  He must be very rich.


----------



## saira1214

manpursefan said:


> So what do you all think of Kendall dating Bieber?



Is she?


----------



## ByeKitty

berrydiva said:


> So this Kylie just runs all over town doing nothing all day?



Yes :cry: She needs to go out and find something she's passionate about... Because I don't believe empty fame and fortune would be fulfilling.


----------



## manpursefan

saira1214 said:


> Is she?


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hest-muscles-kicks-garden-Kendall-Jenner.html


----------



## Sasha2012

via instagram


----------



## knics33

shiny_things said:


> My question is what kind of immoral health 'professional' is giving procedures to a 16/17 year old and furthermore, one who doesn't need them? They should be struck off.



Right. That is just crazy. Every time I catch myself wanting to rag on Kylie I think about how young she is... it's sad really. Her shenanigans, plastic surgery, freedom, etc. and her parents lack of parenting top it all when it comes to the Kardashian ridiculousness.


----------



## Tivo

Kim has to know she doesn't look good anymore, right? Her face doesn't move and she looks like a man.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Kylie doesn't even look like Kylie anymore. And not even 18! I love how the family likes to deny any plastic surgery or procedures (except for Kourtney and her boobs and Kris' face lift), yet they've had SO SO MUCH and look nothing like they really do.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I know Kylie gets her lips done, but what else has she done? Brow lift, eye surgery to create more prominent lids, nose job, chin/jaw work??


----------



## Humbugged

saira1214 said:


> Is she?




No they are friends - have been for a few years . The fact that her and Selena still hang should tell everybody something ,while Selena and various others would cross the road to avoid Kylie. 

Up until the weekend he was being linked with Hailey Baldwin (by all the same outlets now claiming he was boning Kendall) as she has been joined at the hip with him for months following him about the country.

Kendall seems to just to be doing the rounds with all her LA friends - Bieber,Tyler the Creator,Taco Bennett,Jaden Smith, Miles and Sofia Richie ,the Arias brothers,Cara,Elisa Johnson ,Justine Skye and on and on - before she gets on the road again for Fashion Week which is about to start again (Haute Couture week starts on Saturday in Paris) .


----------



## YSoLovely

Humbugged said:


> No they are friends - have been for a few years . The fact that her and Selena still hang should tell everybody something ,while Selena and various others would cross the road to avoid Kylie.
> 
> Up until the weekend he was being linked with Hailey Baldwin (by all the same outlets now claiming he was boning Kendall) as she has been joined at the hip with him for months following him about the country.
> 
> Kendall seems to just to be doing the rounds with all her LA friends - Bieber,Tyler the Creator,Taco Bennett,Jaden Smith, Miles and Sofia Richie ,the Arias brothers,Cara,Elisa Johnson ,Justine Skye and on and on - before she gets on the road again for Fashion Week which is about to start again (Haute Couture week starts on Saturday in Paris) .




HCW starts Saturday and she's still in LA and not going to castings... tells you everything you need to know in case she walks any shows...


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> HCW starts Saturday and she's still in LA and not going to castings... *tells you everything you need to know in case she walks any shows*...




I hear ya...


----------



## Encore Hermes

manpursefan said:


> So what do you all think of Kendall dating Bieber?



 what do you think of it?  If she did date him.


----------



## Humbugged

YSoLovely said:


> HCW starts Saturday and she's still in LA and not going to castings... tells you everything you need to know in case she walks any shows...




She will be no doubt be walking for Chanel again in Paris .She never went to a casting for the last HC week either and she still was in the Chanel show.Cara (who was at Bruce's yesterday with her)are her are his favorites at the moment (Kendall walked for him in his last 5 shows ) and have probably been tagged as exclusives .


----------



## DesigningStyle

I love this evolution of her lips...http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...n-how-theyve-changed-in-2014-via-gif-20141212


----------



## Encore Hermes

DesigningStyle said:


> I love this evolution of her lips...http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...n-how-theyve-changed-in-2014-via-gif-20141212



Omg warning.....warning


----------



## StopHammertime

DesigningStyle said:


> I love this evolution of her lips...http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...n-how-theyve-changed-in-2014-via-gif-20141212




Evolution of her jawline as well :tehehehe:


----------



## AEGIS

DesigningStyle said:


> I love this evolution of her lips...http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...n-how-theyve-changed-in-2014-via-gif-20141212



You know she looks good with somewhat plumper lips but she's gone too far


----------



## Bandwagons

Sasha2012 said:


> via instagram



Kendall is the only one that actually looks like a real human.


----------



## roses5682

AEGIS said:


> You know she looks good with somewhat plumper lips but she's gone too far




My thoughts exactly!


----------



## juicyincouture

AEGIS said:


> You know she looks good with somewhat plumper lips but she's gone too far



Yeah, she def looks like a caricature of herself now.


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Omg warning.....warning
> 
> stream1.gifsoup.com/view3/1705863/scared-shilless-o.gif


 that gif.


----------



## Sasha2012

*Estée Laude*r: Three words: #LittleBlackPrimer. One name: @KendallJenner. Watch the video: http://estee.cm/1ut6hH8









*Riccardo*: &#10084;&#65039; @tabithasimmons @kendalljenner@voguemagazine #love #blackgivenchy #blackwhite








*Kris Jenner*: Can&#8217;t get over how gorgeous @kendalljenner looks in February&#8217;s @voguemagazine on stands now! &#10084;&#65039; photography by @patrickdemarchelierofficial &#55357;&#56567; hair by@jamespecis makeup by @hannah_murray1 styling by@tabithasimmons #beautiful #proudmama








*Kendall Jenner*: shopping with the Lord






via instagram


----------



## Tivo

I shudder to think what this family has done/is doing to secure this fame and influence.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/01/21...ley-baldwin-after-hiking-with-kendall-jenner/

Justin Bieber peeks his head out of a car while leaving Madeo with Hailey Baldwin after grabbing lunch together on Tuesday afternoon (January 20) in Beverly Hills, Calif.

The day before, the 20-year-old entertainer went hiking at Runyon Canyon with Kendall Jenner, his best friend Ryan Butler, and a bodyguard, who took photos of the trio.

Also pictured below: Hailey carries luggage as shes picked up by Kendall and her older sister Khloe Kardashian the same day in Century City.


----------



## redney

Oh PMK, setting Kendull up with Bieber isn't a good thing for her image and marketability.


----------



## jclaybo

OMG that pic of Kendall and Scott is way to suggestive and downright disgusting. That is your sisters baby daddy/hump partner from time to time. This family is sicker than a dog after eating a box of chocolates


----------



## Tivo

Kendall is the spawn of a demon so Bieber is the one who needs to be concerned.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/01/21...er-bond-in-front-of-the-reality-show-cameras/

Khloe Kardashian dons a bold pair of socks while arriving for dinner at Jack N Jills Too on Tuesday (January 20) in Los Angeles.

The 30-year-old reality star was joined by younger sister Kendall Jenner while shooting their show Keeping Up With the Kardashians.

Khloe also posted a pic of Kendall on Instagram and said, I see you.

Kendall added a pic of her own of Khloe and wrote, I dont want to be on camera suuure yuh dont.


----------



## StopHammertime

Sasha2012 said:


> *Kendall Jenner*: shopping with the Lord
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram




Why do they hang out together so much. I feel like I've seen LOTS of photos of them hanging out together, seemingly alone... Wtf


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I think he's always spent a lot of time with them. He used to "babysit" them when they were younger and the rest of the fam was at a promo event or something. He spends a lot of time with Khloe and with Kim when she was pregnant. That could just be show drama or they all might just like to hang out. 

What I wouldn't give to hear a conversation between Justin and Kendall.


----------



## ByeKitty

So reportedly Kylie dropped out of homeschool...


----------



## Encore Hermes

Couldn't she just pay someone to do her work?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

ByeKitty said:


> So reportedly Kylie dropped out of homeschool...



Did she flunk Morals and Ethics #101?


----------



## pixiejenna

Well it's not like either of the girls have even bothered to pretend to be home schooled the last too years so why officially come out and say what we all already know? On a side  note I did hear kylie is acing PMK's school of whoring.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> *Estée Laude*r: Three words: #LittleBlackPrimer. One name: @KendallJenner. Watch the video: http://estee.cm/1ut6hH8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Riccardo*: &#10084;&#65039; @tabithasimmons @kendalljenner@voguemagazine #love #blackgivenchy #blackwhite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kris Jenner*: Cant get over how gorgeous @kendalljenner looks in Februarys @voguemagazine on stands now! &#10084;&#65039; photography by @patrickdemarchelierofficial &#55357;&#56567; hair by@jamespecis makeup by @hannah_murray1 styling by@tabithasimmons #beautiful #proudmama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kendall Jenner*: shopping with the Lord
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram





Kris is really pimping hard on that comment about Kendall being in Vogue.


----------



## zen1965

She looks good in the Vogue pics.


----------



## Sasha2012

Twitter

*Vogue Magazine* &#8207;@voguemagazine  
From disco hems to bejeweled denim&#8212;@KendallJenner dons the best statement pants for spring: http://vogue.cm/1ChNUWt


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

This family sure gets every single thing they want, deserve it or not (not).


----------



## BagItUp10

She looks cute, but imo she is not model material...


----------



## AEGIS

she is not serving face that's for sure.  she has a face made for IG filters and angles.


----------



## AEGIS

Tivo said:


> I shudder to think what this family has done/is doing to secure this fame and influence.



One of them is in a Vogue EVERY MONTH now.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ok. I think the latest shoot is pretty good. Her best so far IMHO.


----------



## Bentley1

I think the vogue photos are fug.


----------



## chicaloca

She doesn't have the strong bone structure that makes dynamic photos.


----------



## shiny_things

I just hope Kendall doesn't start jacking with her body like the rest of the clan.


----------



## tabasc0

I think she looks better than a lot of the models on America's Next Top Model..


EDIT: I just saw the Estee Lauder Commercial. As a person who works in the Advertising field, they did a bad job at showcasing the product and focused more on the model (which are not even closeups). I guess it's Estee Lauder's marketing team error.


----------



## sally.m

Sasha2012 said:


> Twitter
> 
> *Vogue Magazine* &#8207;@voguemagazine
> From disco hems to bejeweled denim&#8212;@KendallJenner dons the best statement pants for spring: http://vogue.cm/1ChNUWt



The best photo is the 7th one with the bejewelled jeans, where she is smiling and not posing like a model. I guess its a shame as she 'is' a model!


----------



## bag-princess

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^* I think he's always spent a lot of time with them.* He used to "babysit" them when they were younger and the rest of the fam was at a promo event or something. He spends a lot of time with Khloe and with Kim when she was pregnant. That could just be show drama or they all might just like to hang out.
> 
> What I wouldn't give to hear a conversation between Justin and Kendall.




that is what i always thought.   he is with all the other sisters much more more than kourt and they really seem to enjoy each others company!  especially khloe.



ByeKitty said:


> So reportedly Kylie dropped out of homeschool...




how does one do that????   you are at home so........



tabasc0 said:


> I think she looks better than a lot of the models on America's Next Top Model..
> 
> 
> EDIT: I just saw the Estee Lauder Commercial. As a person who works in the Advertising field,* they did a bad job at showcasing the product and focused more on the model (which are not even closeups).* I guess it's Estee Lauder's marketing team error.



ITA!!!
i just said the same thing!   where is the primer and what is it for/what does it do???


----------



## Sasha2012

She's making a name for herself as a high-end fashion model and reality star Kendall Jenner showed just why she's such a hit on Wednesday. 

The 19-year-old headed out for a spot of lunch at Nate N'Al with her brother-in-law Scott Disick in Beverly Hills wearing an eye-catching ensemble. 

The black playsuit showed off her long and lean legs, but the unusual cape detail meant that the outfit stood out a little more. 

It was the day that Kendall's mother, Kris Jenner, flew to the UK to hand out the award for Best Entertainment Programme to Keith Lemon for his programme Celebrity Juice at the NTAs. 

Meanwhile, Kendall's sister Kylie, 17, was pictured heading out in Calabasas in her rumoured boyfriend Tyga's red Range Rover. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ped-playsuit-Beverly-Hills.html#ixzz3PYVf5LAg


----------



## Lounorada

Those Vogue pictures are so................ Whoops sorry, fell asleep for a second because the pictures are so BORING. 
Yet again, same damn facial expression in nearly every picture.  So over her and her 'modelling'. NEXT.


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> She's making a name for herself as a high-end fashion model and reality star Kendall Jenner showed just why she's such a hit on Wednesday.
> 
> The 19-year-old headed out for a spot of lunch at Nate N'Al with her brother-in-law Scott Disick in Beverly Hills wearing an eye-catching ensemble.
> 
> The black playsuit showed off her long and lean legs, but the unusual cape detail meant that the outfit stood out a little more.
> 
> It was the day that Kendall's mother, Kris Jenner, flew to the UK to hand out the award for Best Entertainment Programme to Keith Lemon for his programme Celebrity Juice at the NTAs.
> 
> Meanwhile, Kendall's sister Kylie, 17, was pictured heading out in Calabasas in her rumoured boyfriend Tyga's red Range Rover.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ped-playsuit-Beverly-Hills.html#ixzz3PYVf5LAg







i love how they go on and on about kendall and how she is the big high fashion model and what she wore/how she looked.  even kris and where she was and what she is doing.  and then kylie - in her rumored boyfriend's range rover!!  esentially doing nothing as usual!   yea - we got that point loud and clear!


----------



## cristincline

chicaloca said:


> She doesn't have the strong bone structure that makes dynamic photos.




This. And making the same face, over and over again. Yawn.


----------



## Humbugged

http://www.mtv.co.uk/kendall-jenner...all-jenner-is-the-face-of-karl-lagerfeld-ss15



> Rumours have been whirling since November, but now Kendall Jenner has officially been announced as the face of Karl Lagerfeld for Spring/Summer 2015, continuing her reign as queen of the fashion world.
> 
> You guessed right, this season @kendalljenner is #TeamKarl in the  #KARLLAGERFELD  #SS15 campaign making of! wrote the House of Karl  Lagerfeld on Instagram, uploading a video of the 19-year-olds shoot.


----------



## bag-princess

Humbugged said:


> http://www.mtv.co.uk/kendall-jenner...all-jenner-is-the-face-of-karl-lagerfeld-ss15





WOW!!!   i can only imagine what those other girls that have been in the game longer must be saying!!!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## manpursefan

Woah Karl Lagerfeld :weird:


----------



## manpursefan

Does anyone know if Kendall had any "procedures" done


----------



## manpursefan

Encore Hermes said:


> what do you think of it?  If she did date him.


I actually think they'd be kind of cute. Although I think Kendall deserves someone more attractive like Francisco Lachowski for example.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Kendall sure is lucky to have those legs.  You can't fake that.


----------



## berrydiva

Wow. I'm feeling like she's about to face backlash soon for all of these "accomplishments" without the paid dues.


----------



## ByeKitty

I didn't like the Vogue shoot... She looked awkward and I didn't like the styling. I do think she looks good in that picture with Karl Lagerfeld, and in the Estee Lauder ads.


----------



## tomz_grl

Off topic, but I wish I had long nail beds like that. Strange thing to wish for I know...:shame:


----------



## knics33

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Ok. I think the latest shoot is pretty good. Her best so far IMHO.



Yeah I agree. She looks decent and I am not falling asleep. I also hope she never messes with her face. 

I have a feeling that the more success Kendall has, the more crazy Kylie's antics and plastic surgery are going to get


----------



## jclaybo

Kendall and Justin hang out because the industry kids are so programmed to pimp themselves out that only industry kids would understand each other. Imagine growing up under the spotlight and the horrible things you have seen your family do to get where they are? You are only really able to hang with kids who understand your issues without blabbing to the press.


----------



## AEGIS

ByeKitty said:


> I didn't like the Vogue shoot... She looked awkward and I didn't like the styling. I do think she looks good in that picture with Karl Lagerfeld, and in the Estee Lauder ads.



She's taking a selfie that's why she looks good.


----------



## AEGIS

tomz_grl said:


> Off topic, but I wish I had long nail beds like that. Strange thing to wish for I know...:shame:



lol It's not.  I have long nail beds, and I remember my hs ex had short wider ones and I always looked at them kinda confused.


----------



## ByeKitty

AEGIS said:


> She's taking a selfie that's why she looks good.



 Exactly! Selfies are natural to this family.


----------



## Ladybug09

All of her photos look the same. She looks very basic.


----------



## Lounorada

Not really impressed by the KL campaign, I mean it's Karls own label. His designs aren't exactly anything to write home about, his stuff actually resembles the Kardashian Kollection tat IMO, so I guess it's kind of fitting for Kendull to be fronting the campaign...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Not a fan of Karl and this doesnt improve the situation.


----------



## knasarae

tomz_grl said:


> Off topic, but I wish I had long nail beds like that. Strange thing to wish for I know...:shame:



Nope I wish the same! lol


----------



## Lounorada

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Not a fan of Karl and this doesnt improve the situation.




I agree.


----------



## labelwhore04

Those Vogue pics aren't anything special, i've seen her do better.


----------



## GOALdigger

Sasha2012 said:


> She's making a name for herself as a high-end fashion model and reality star Kendall Jenner showed just why she's such a hit on Wednesday.
> 
> The 19-year-old headed out for a spot of lunch at Nate N'Al with her brother-in-law Scott Disick in Beverly Hills wearing an eye-catching ensemble.
> 
> The black playsuit showed off her long and lean legs, but the unusual cape detail meant that the outfit stood out a little more.
> 
> It was the day that Kendall's mother, Kris Jenner, flew to the UK to hand out the award for Best Entertainment Programme to Keith Lemon for his programme Celebrity Juice at the NTAs.
> 
> Meanwhile, Kendall's sister Kylie, 17, was pictured heading out in Calabasas in her rumoured boyfriend Tyga's red Range Rover.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ped-playsuit-Beverly-Hills.html#ixzz3PYVf5LAg


 


So when is aliexxpress going to knock this off. I can see this look with some floral shorts and a bright coordinating top. I love it just not in black


----------



## Jayne1

StopHammertime said:


> Why do they hang out together so much. I feel like I've seen LOTS of photos of them hanging out together, seemingly alone... Wtf


They're filming.  If you see any of them together, because they really seem to hate each other, they are filming and are forced to be together.


----------



## Florasun

BagItUp10 said:


> She looks cute, but imo she is not model material...





FreeSpirit71 said:


> Ok. I think the latest shoot is pretty good. Her best so far IMHO.



I like the shoot; she looks good although her face seems more suited for Seventeen than Vogue.


----------



## BagItUp10

Florasun said:


> I like the shoot; she looks good although her face seems more suited for Seventeen than Vogue.




Well seen, I totally agree! The Ks seem to have more of a desire for Vogue than Seventeen. I can't blame them though


----------



## Swanky

*Kylie Jenner Reportedly Drops Out Of Homeschooling To Focus On Career *








*Kylie Jenner* wears an oversized flannel shirt as she heads back to *Tyga*&#8216;s car in Calabasas, Calif., on Wednesday afternoon (January 21).
In a new report from Life & Style, the 17-year-old reality star has apparently dropped out of school to focus on her career. 
According to the tabloid, *Kylie *convinced her mom, *Kris Jenner*, to let her quit homeschooling. A source dished, &#8220;*Kylie *quit homeschooling a few months ago. She told her mom it was getting &#8216;in the way&#8217; of her career, and that she wanted to focus her energies on building her personal brand and making money.&#8221;
They continued, &#8220;She feels the girls are smart and savvy and they don&#8217;t need a piece of paper to show that.&#8221;


----------



## Tivo

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> media.giphy.com/media/W4Vq4GRmTs1kk/giphy.gif
> 
> 
> *Kylie Jenner Reportedly Drops Out Of Homeschooling To Focus On Career *
> 
> 
> 
> cdn03.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/headlines/2015/01/kylie-jenner-homeschool-drop-tyga-clothes.jpg
> 
> *Kylie Jenner* wears an oversized flannel shirt as she heads back to *Tyga*&#8216;s car in Calabasas, Calif., on Wednesday afternoon (January 21).
> In a new report from Life & Style, the 17-year-old reality star has apparently dropped out of school to focus on her career.
> According to the tabloid, *Kylie *convinced her mom, *Kris Jenner*, to let her quit homeschooling. A source dished, &#8220;*Kylie *quit homeschooling a few months ago. She told her mom it was getting &#8216;in the way&#8217; of her career, and that she wanted to focus her energies on building her personal brand and making money.&#8221;
> They continued, &#8220;She feels the girls are smart and savvy and they don&#8217;t need a piece of paper to show that.&#8221;


----------



## pursegrl12

how can she be homeschooled when no one is ever home? and she has a career? in what?


----------



## labelwhore04

Career? LOL. I haven't seen her do anything "career-wise" since Kendall ditched her to start modelling.


----------



## Sasha2012

They are already at the centre of a romance-fuelled rumour.

So the fact Justin Bieber and Kendall Jenner have been seen spending more one-on-one time together will surely only fan it. 

The pair, who have been enjoying each others' company, were spotted playing a competitive game of volleyball in his Beverly Hills home on Thursday, where he flashed his toned body and she sported skin-tight Lycra.   

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-playful-volleyball-match.html#ixzz3PfDmn4ny


----------



## Swanky

Thought he was "dating" the Baldwin girl? They all hang out.


----------



## Sasha2012

It seems barely a day goes by when Justin Bieber is not hanging out with models Kendall Jenner and Hailey Baldwin.

And on Thursday night the 20-year-old pop star took the two young women to a basketball game in Los Angeles.

But for the night out with his lady friends, Bieber made sure to debut a new look - as he went from bleach blonde back to dirty blonde. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...all-game-goes-dirty-blonde.html#ixzz3PfJL3VeG


----------



## Humbugged

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Thought he was "dating" the Baldwin girl? They all hang out.




They claim to not be dating and yes they do all hang out .They went to a church service and then a comedy club on Wednesday as well as the Clippers game last night with a whole bunch of people


----------



## shiny_things

If Kylie was my kid, she would be in school whether she liked it not and her 'career' could wait. But then again, I'd probably be a responsible parent so....


----------



## charmesh

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Thought he was "dating" the Baldwin girl? They all hang out.


He's probably doing both. They are both just hanging out until they snag somebody with money. I don't think Justin will settle with Hailey, she's not famous enough. And if Justin dates Instagram "models" they can't keep their mouths shut. Justin is just a come up. So of course he's going to hang out with girls who have been around fame their whole lives.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Nobody thought Kylie was being homeschooled anyway. 
Kendall looks a mess at the basketball game. 
Selena's gonna be coming for Kendall and Hailey. They better sleep with one eye open.


----------



## redney

Just saw the pics of Naomi strutting in an airport on her thread. Now SHE'S a supermodel. Kendull can't even begin to compare.


----------



## Tivo

*


CuTe_ClAsSy said:



			Nobody thought Kylie was being homeschooled anyway.
		
Click to expand...

*


CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Kendall looks a mess at the basketball game.
> Selena's gonna be coming for Kendall and Hailey. They better sleep with one eye open.



Right? Nobody. That announcement is the equivalent of someone saying the year is 2015.


----------



## lvmk

sally.m said:


> The best photo is the 7th one with the bejewelled jeans, where she is smiling and not posing like a model. I guess its a shame as she 'is' a model!




The photographers are the ones who tell people how to pose...


----------



## Bandwagons

Humbugged said:


> They went to a church service




Something about that made me laugh. A lot.


----------



## Humbugged

Bandwagons said:


> Something about that made me laugh. A lot.



Hipster dude type pastor ,non denomination thing . There has been pics of the three of them there before in this thread .


Kim's mini-me is in Chicago


----------



## Humbugged

pbs.twimg.com/media/B8EqM0MCcAAYONc.jpg:large


----------



## labelwhore04

Jesus she looks like Latoya Jackson


----------



## Encore Hermes

So dumb they don't walk beside each other while acting like they don't see the pap


----------



## madeinnyc

Wow. Watching an episode of Ridiculousness when Kylie had her short blue hair but her lips were normal. Her head is shaped weird. Or maybe it's just because of the camera angles. She looks so much prettier without those big horrid lips &#128528; When they speak though, not too bright.


----------



## madeinnyc

Humbugged said:


> Hipster dude type pastor ,non denomination thing . There has been pics of the three of them there before in this thread .
> 
> 
> Kim's mini-me is in Chicago




Wait, is her dress sheer?


----------



## pixiejenna

Ugg get out of Illinois no one wants you here! Also she must be freezing wearing glorified underwear our high was 30 today.


----------



## AEGIS

lord Kylie looks like Kim there.


----------



## chowlover2

AEGIS said:


> lord Kylie looks like Kim there.




Wonder how long til she gets butt injections? Perhaps an 18th birthday present?


----------



## Sasha2012

Last week it was the men's turn to strut their stuff on the catwalks for Paris Fashion Week.

But the women's Haute Couture shows kick off for a five-day run on Sunday - and Kendall Jenner will be there.

The 19-year-old model jetted out of Los Angeles on Friday en route to the French capital.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Haute-Couture-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz3PidjcsQs


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

I don't post on here to often, but I came across this product called candy lipz and supposedly Kylie uses it...I think she uses it on top of the injections...


----------



## eggpudding

Kendall looks ****ing stupid in that hat and long coat.


----------



## Humbugged

eggpudding said:


> Kendall looks ****ing stupid in that hat and long coat.




Where else was she going to put her winter coat and hat for when she gets off the plane in a cold and wet Paris? It's never going to fit in that tiny suitcase and even if it did she was only going to have to get it out when she lands . Her sister is getting ridiculed for turning up to an appearance in Chicago in weather inappropriate kit and now Kendall is getting it for being Winter prepared.


----------



## YSoLovely

Humbugged said:


> Where else was she going to put her winter  coat and hat for when she gets off the plane in a cold and wet Paris?  It's never going to fit in that tiny suitcase and even if it did she was  only going to have to get it out when she lands . Her sister is getting  ridiculed for turning up to an appearance in Chicago in weather  inappropriate kit and now Kendall is getting it for being Winter  prepared.






^^It's not about the _functuality _of her outfit, it's about the_ look_ of it. She *LOOKS* f**king stupid.


----------



## Encore Hermes

She could carry it over her arm and leave the hat. It was warm yesterday in LA. I agree the look is stupid.


----------



## Chanel522

IMO the look on Kendall is too mature for someone her age. She just doesn't have the presence to wear something like that. Now Rosie Huntington-Whiteley would've looked amazing in what Kendall had on.


----------



## ByeKitty

She sort of looks like an orthodox jew  with that hat and the long black coat...


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> ^^It's not about the _functuality _of her outfit, it's about the_ look_ of it. She *LOOKS* f**king stupid.



BOOM! Exactly.


----------



## Jayne1

Humbugged said:


> Kim's mini-me is in Chicago


Yikes. Waiting for the rest of the surgery to make the transformation.

Sorry, Khloe, you just didn't have what it takes, even though you tried so hard.


----------



## zaara10

I came across a girl who gives Bratz dolls makeunders & thought about Kylie...


----------



## Lola69

Both of these girls seem like selfish lil brats. I'm sure Kendall is using him for publicity.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.people.com/article/kylie-jenner-denies-rumors-drop-out-school

*Kylie Jenner Shoots Down Rumors That She Dropped Out of School*

Kylie Jenner is keeping mum about the upcoming season of her family's reality show, Keeping Up with the Kardashians, but she did put to rest one rumor swirling around her. 

"I haven't dropped out of school," Jenner told PEOPLE on Friday night during the grand opening of the Sugar Factory American Brasserie in Rosemont, Illinois, just outside Chicago. "I still go to school every day." 

Although she continues to be dogged by speculation, Jenner, 17, said she remains a home-schooled high school student. She studies at home with a schoolteacher and has about four months to go until she's done, she added. 

Once she gets her diploma, "I want to keep doing what I do now," she said. "I love fashion ... I have a lot of interests I'm pursuing."


----------



## AEGIS

ByeKitty said:


> She sort of looks like an orthodox jew  with that hat and the long black coat...



lol she does.  But I don't hate the look.  It's just meh which honestly is fine.  Most people look meh at the airport.


----------



## Suzan

zaara10 said:


> I came across a girl who gives Bratz dolls makeunders & thought about Kylie...
> View attachment 2872420




She changed the shape of the eyes completely. (Not that it is possible to have eyes as big as the original bratz doll, they would probably be infected all the time)


----------



## pukasonqo

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.people.com/article/kylie-jenner-denies-rumors-drop-out-school
> 
> 
> 
> *Kylie Jenner Shoots Down Rumors That She Dropped Out of School*
> 
> 
> 
> Kylie Jenner is keeping mum about the upcoming season of her family's reality show, Keeping Up with the Kardashians, but she did put to rest one rumor swirling around her.
> 
> 
> 
> "I haven't dropped out of school," Jenner told PEOPLE on Friday night during the grand opening of the Sugar Factory American Brasserie in Rosemont, Illinois, just outside Chicago. "I still go to school every day."
> 
> 
> 
> Although she continues to be dogged by speculation, Jenner, 17, said she remains a home-schooled high school student. She studies at home with a schoolteacher and has about four months to go until she's done, she added.
> 
> 
> 
> Once she gets her diploma, "I want to keep doing what I do now," she said. "I love fashion ... I have a lot of interests I'm pursuing."




do what she does now, does she means being busy doing nothing?


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> do what she does now, does she means being busy doing nothing?




:lolots:


i am just so curious how you drop out of home-school??  just not show up at the kitchen table??


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> :lolots:
> 
> 
> i am just so curious how you drop out of home-school??  just not show up at the kitchen table??


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> i am just so curious how you drop out of home-school??  just not show up at the kitchen table??


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-princess said:


> :lolots:
> 
> 
> I am just so curious how you drop out of home-school??  Just not show up at the kitchen table??




&#128568;&#128586;


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/01/24/kendall-jenner-mom-kris-shop-at-ysl-ahead-of-paris-fashion-week/

Kendall Jenner hits the streets of Paris, France is a chic trench coat on Saturday afternoon (January 24).

The 19-year-old model arrived in the City of Lights with mom Kris just the night before and met up with her hair stylist Rob Sheppy and a few other friends ahead of Paris Fashion Week.

Kendall and Kris headed out of their hotel for a bit of shopping at YSL and other boutiques before lunching at LAvenue.


----------



## DiamondGirl1

ByeKitty said:


> She sort of looks like an orthodox jew  with that hat and the long black coat...


She looks a bit odd with that hat...but that coat is gorgeous.  Wonder who makes it....


----------



## Sasha2012

They're in the French capital for Paris Haute Couture Fashion Week.

So Kendall and Kris Jenner knew to put their best foot forward when they donned their stylish ensembles for dinner at Costes restaurant on Saturday evening.

As the duo entered the chic hotel eatery, 19-year-old model Kendall walked confidently ahead of her mother displaying her tiny waist in a white cropped jacket and tailored flared trousers.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...aris-Balmain-head-designer.html#ixzz3PnfmVr2H


----------



## lizmil

The coat looks like it is sweeping the ground, yuck!


----------



## AEGIS

I hate mismatched whites...oh Olivier...you need to focus on not copying designs


----------



## eggpudding

YSoLovely said:


> ^^It's not about the _functuality _of her outfit, it's about the_ look_ of it. She *LOOKS* f**king stupid.



Spot on!!!!


----------



## lvmk

Kris Jenner's face looks like a duck now... Too much filler!!! YUCK!


----------



## Queenpixie

why why why


----------



## ByeKitty

I'm just happy that Kris didn't wear that outfit...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Kylie looks almost non human in the pic..


----------



## clevercat

Queenpixie said:


> why why why




Why does she have little dark feathery lines between eyebrows and nose - they can't be wrinkles - is she trying to frown, perhaps?
In any case, she looks as though she has a very bad smell under her nose.


----------



## shiny_things

If that's the only place she's wrinkling when she frowns, she's had botox for sure.

A 17 year old does not need botox!


----------



## Chanel522

Kendall looks very pretty in the all white.


----------



## Gimmethebag

Of course, Kendall and Kris went to Costes. When we went, "socialites" were throwing hissy fits left and right over not being seated at a visible-enough table.


----------



## glamourous1098

AEGIS said:


> I hate mismatched whites...oh Olivier...you need to focus on not copying designs



Okay so I wasn't the only one who saw that those were two different whites.  Shudder.


----------



## Midge S

I like the white on Kendall, but it might be because on my computer I can't see the mismatch.   Feel the same way about mismatched blacks.  

I don't get Kylie's picture.  All she is doing is making it easier for people to analyse and criticize all the procedures she has had done.


----------



## stylemepretty

Her frown lines look like they've been pencilled on. And I'm sorry but those lips look like labia.


----------



## Jayne1

clevercat said:


> Why does she have little dark feathery lines between eyebrows and nose - they can't be wrinkles - is she trying to frown, perhaps?
> In any case, she looks as though she has a very bad smell under her nose.


Botox at her age?  Could it be?


----------



## shiny_things

stylemepretty said:


> Her frown lines look like they've been pencilled on. And I'm sorry but *those lips look like labia*.




OMG! I can't ever not see that on her face now!


----------



## bag-princess

Midge S said:


> I like the white on Kendall, *but it might be because on my computer I can't see the mismatch.   Feel the same way about mismatched blacks.  *
> 
> I don't get Kylie's picture.  All she is doing is making it easier for people to analyse and criticize all the procedures she has had done.





i can't see any mismatch in the white either.  and i am the same with the color black!


----------



## Sasha2012

They were reunited in the French capital on Saturday after Kendall Jenner flew in to join her mother.

And after spending the night partying with Balmain's creative director, it looks like the Jenner ladies were ready to hit the shows as Paris Haute Couture Fashion Week kicked off on Sunday evening.

Kendall, 19, and her mother, 59, both stepped out in complementing leather items as they left their Paris hotel. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Haute-Couture-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz3Ps4UopXi


----------



## Sasha2012

Being one of the world's most in demand models, it's fair to say that Kendall Jenner knows thing or two about fashion.

However, the pretty brunette's new found status isn't enough to deter her mother Kris from trying to compete in the wardrobe stakes.

The pair were spotted out grabbing lunch together in Paris on Monday and the 59-year-old appeared to be desperately trying to upstage her daughter.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tage-sexy-thigh-high-boots.html#ixzz3PxP8G3aG


----------



## berrydiva

shiny_things said:


> If that's the only place she's wrinkling when she frowns, she's had botox for sure.
> 
> A 17 year old does not need botox!


I'm a couple years twice her age and that's the only place I have wrinkles when I frown too. I've never had botox. Why does it mean she's had botox for sure?


----------



## Swanky

*Kendall Jenner Grabs Another Fashion Campaign - For Karl Lagerfeld! *







*Kendall Jenner* keeps warm in a chic faux fur lined coat while out at the Grande Roue de Paris in France on Sunday night (Janaury 25).
The 19-year-old model joined her mom *Kris* for a late night dinner after at Traiteur Resaturant.
In case you missed it, check out *Kendall *in the new fashion campaign for *Karl Lagerfeld*&#8216;s new SS 2015 collection!
The brand announced *Kendall* as the face of the brand on Instagram over the weekend. &#8220;You guessed right, this season @kendalljenner is #TeamKarl in the #KARLLAGERFELD #SS15 campaign making of!,&#8221; they captioned with a short video.
*Kendall* is also pictured below headed out to dinner with her mom and _Balmain_&#8217;s creative director *Olivier Rousteing* in Paris, France on Saturday night (January 24).


----------



## labelwhore04

Why does she wear the same leather pants every damn day?


----------



## michie

labelwhore04 said:


> Why does she wear the same leather pants every damn day?



Yeezy taught her.


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Kendall Jenner Grabs Another Fashion Campaign - For Karl Lagerfeld! *
> 
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/headlines/2015/01/kendall-jenner-ferris-wheel-kris-dinner-paris.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> *Kendall Jenner* keeps warm in a chic faux fur lined coat while out at the Grande Roue de Paris in France on Sunday night (Janaury 25).
> The 19-year-old model joined her mom *Kris* for a late night dinner after at Traiteur Resaturant.
> In case you missed it, check out *Kendall *in the new fashion campaign for *Karl Lagerfeld*s new SS 2015 collection!
> The brand announced *Kendall* as the face of the brand on Instagram over the weekend. You guessed right, this season @kendalljenner is #TeamKarl in the #KARLLAGERFELD #SS15 campaign making of!, they captioned with a short video.
> *Kendall* is also pictured below headed out to dinner with her mom and _Balmain_s creative director *Olivier Rousteing* in Paris, France on Saturday night (January 24).
> 
> 
> cdn02.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/jenner-karl/kendall-jenner-ferris-wheel-france-new-campaign-03.jpg
> cdn03.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/jenner-karl/kendall-jenner-ferris-wheel-france-new-campaign-04.jpg
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/jenner-karl/kendall-jenner-ferris-wheel-france-new-campaign-17.jpg






yea someone posted about this last week. the two of them taking a selfie together.


----------



## Sasha2012

*MVA Studio:* Last night w| TYGA & KYLIE








*MVA Studio:* Had to get my autograph from KYLIE ! #KARDASHIANS#Jenner #TYGA #KIMK #KINKARDASHIAN#Kyliejenner #KanyeWest








*MVA Studio:* Look whos here at @mvastudio #Kardashian #Jenner#TYGA #KIMK #KIMKARDASHIAN #Kyliejenner its KYLIE JENNER








*Kylie:* M&#10084;&#65039;nday






via instagram


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Queenpixie said:


> why why why



^I said the exact same, scrolled to comments - low & behold ...

I don't get it...


----------



## Tivo

Go read a book Kylie.


----------



## AEGIS

michie said:


> Yeezy taught her.


----------



## Jayne1

Who does this look like?  Some wannabe reality person who never made it, but I can't think of her name.  She has the same injected lips.  Is it that woman who was the house mother on Dr Drew'a Addicted, trying to Get Clean, D List Celebrity reality show?


----------



## Swanky

Chyna? lmao


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She actually looks really pretty in that last pic with less makeup. If she stops messing with her face and lets her lips deflate she's not ruined yet.


----------



## zaara10

Jayne1 said:


> Who does this look like?  Some wannabe reality person who never made it, but I can't think of her name.  She has the same injected lips.  Is it that woman who was the house mother on Dr Drew'a Addicted, trying to Get Clean, D List Celebrity reality show?




Janice Dickenson?


----------



## Jayne1

No, this lady&#8230; the lips!


----------



## zaara10

Jayne1 said:


> No, this lady the lips!




Oh, lol. She's on RHBH a lot bc she's Brandi's friend. I think her name is Jennifer.


----------



## cristincline

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She actually looks really pretty in that last pic with less makeup. If she stops messing with her face and lets her lips deflate she's not ruined yet.




I thought the same thing. She really looks lovely with minimal/no makeup.


----------



## Tivo

Jayne1 said:


> No, this lady&#8230; the lips!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

AEGIS said:


>


----------



## myown

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She actually looks really pretty in that last pic with less makeup. If she stops messing with her face and lets her lips deflate she's not ruined yet.



yeah I agree


----------



## manpursefan

Queenpixie said:


> why why why



Pretty picture!


----------



## Swanky

*Kendall Jenner takes centre stage in midriff-baring sheer blouse as she struts the Chanel catwalk at Paris Haute Couture Fashion Week*


She has taken the modelling world by storm in the past year so it's not surprising Kendall Jenner was front and centre for the Chanel presentation at Paris Haute Couture Fashion Week on Tuesday. 
Cheered on by her mother Kris, who did her level best to make herself the centre of attention in sheer trousers, Kendall, 19, confidently strutted the runway in Karl Lagerfeld's creations. 
Kendall showed off her flat stomach in a flowing white floral skirt with a cropped sheer black blouse. 






 
Kendall has become a favourite of Lagerfeld over the past year and her debut campaign for the legendary designer was unveiled just last week as she fronted his accessories collection.








 

Kendall showed off her flat stomach in a flowing white floral skirt with a cropped sheer black blouse 
Red lipstick, sleek hair and netting over her face, combined for a dramatic look

Kendall has become a favourite of Lagerfeld over the past year and her debut campaign for the legendary designer was unveiled just last week as she fronted his accessories collection

She might be a reality TV star, but at heart, Kendall is clearly a model through and through, just look at her here on the runway at Chanel, styled in the Spring Haute Couture collection.
Wearing a sheer cropped shirt and organza floral skirt, teamed with boots, Karl Lagerfeld has mixed moody florals with romantic sheer material creating a stunning look (just one of many!)
Of course with Chanel Couture, you cannot buy the look so try not to get your hopes up. But what you can do, is take inspiration from this great designer and inject the trend into your wardrobe in preparation for the spring/summer season.
Florals of course are going to be all the rage, but make your pick an A-line skirt to work Kendall's sophisticated look. Take a look at the organza skirt at Asos for an ethereal feel that's a total bargain and team with a cropped tee or shirt to nail the look in style.


It came less than 24 hours after she made her video debut for beauty brand Estee Lauder, and just a matter of minutes after she took to Instagram to share an image from her new fashion spread for American Vogue.
Karl shared a behind-the-scenes clip from the shoot, which also stars models Sasha Luss and Ming Xi, features Kendall posing for a selfie alongside the fashion veteran, before going on to declare herself as being on 'Team Karl'.

Kendall Jenner at Karl Lagefeld shoot behind the scenes
















 
Trying to steal attention? Kendall's mother Kris, Jenner did her level best to make herself the centre of attention in sheer trousers

Later on, after the show, Kendall looked decidedly more normal after donning her unique and inspired Chanel creation on the catwalk.
The US model arrived back at her hotel in a casual pair of baggy black slacks, stark white trainers and a leather jacket, complete with a furry stole attached.
She also kept it simple with her raven tresses tied back into a sleek, centre-parted ponytail while trying to go under the radar in her large sunglasses. 







Off-duty: After her appearance in the Chanel show, Kendall cut a casual figure as she made her way back to her hotel in the French capital






Chic and sleek: The beautiful US star wore casual black trousers and trainers, while keeping her tresses in an easy but glamorous style



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2928019/Kendall-Jenner-takes-centre-stage-midriff-baring-sheer-blouse-struts-Chanel-catwalk-Paris-Haute-Couture-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz3Q1zZYePn


----------



## bag-princess

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She actually looks really pretty in that last pic with less makeup. If she stops messing with her face and lets her lips deflate she's not ruined yet.





yes she is very pretty without all that make-up and those awful spider eyelashes that she and kim love to wear!


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Kendall Jenner takes centre stage in midriff-baring sheer blouse as she struts the Chanel catwalk at Paris Haute Couture Fashion Week*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/01/27/251C0F0300000578-2928019-image-m-61_1422355519032.jpgi.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/01/27/251C3CB800000578-2928019-image-m-63_1422355537375.jpg
> *Trying to steal attention? Kendall's mother Kris, Jenner did her level best to make herself the centre of attention in sheer trousers*
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2928019/Kendall-Jenner-takes-centre-stage-midriff-baring-sheer-blouse-struts-Chanel-catwalk-Paris-Haute-Couture-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz3Q1zZYePn








OMG!!!  kris needs to stop it!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## CeeJay

Just yesterday, in the grocery line .. I picked up a copy of Star Magazine (another "rag"), and there was a blurb in there about how Kris had pulled the family together to 'announce' that she was focusing all her attention on Kendull now (as opposed to Kim and the rest of them).  

Not that I believe the article, but then .. you see this picture of Kris with those hideous pants (if one can call them that), and my thoughts are "really? .. Kendall? .. no hunnie .. it's always been about YOU!"


----------



## AEGIS

I am happy there is no back shot of Kris


----------



## Pursejoy9

Kylie is heinous, physically and spiritually. She needs to go work in a soup kitchen for the rest of her life.  And kendall stupid face is not a workaholic as she claims. She doesnt understand the difference between occasionally working and shopping and eating and hanging with friends as she does, and working all the time. They are making me really sick with their visits to Paris that focus on one restaurant, one store, one hotel etc.  they have no clue what happened there? Are they that stupid, greedy, disgusting and single minded. Yes! Sorry for the rant, just can't believe the pointlessness of the fashion world and this family.


----------



## Tivo

I think the glory days of HW and the fashion world are long gone. For me, the era of talent, substance and real contribution in HW died when Director Sydney Pollack died. I don't know why I felt that way. Now fashion houses and film studios are existing soley on past legacies. No real talent. No innovation. Just famewhores taking selfies with famewhores.


----------



## Swanky

AEGIS said:


> I am happy there is no back shot of Kris


 








lol!  Luckily that coat covers her caboose!


----------



## Pursejoy9

bag-princess said:


> yes she is very pretty without all that make-up and those awful spider eyelashes that she and kim love to wear!


No she's not she looks disgusting


----------



## Lounorada

A few points...
1. Kendull is so overrated it's quite comical. 
2. I despise the way the media try to make fashion week into the Kardashian/Jenner show. 
3. Looking at the 73 or so looks from the Chanel show today, I barely even noticed Kendull she's so basic. She just looks like model-filler to fill a slot, not the star of the show the media try to portray.
4. And, a bodyguard Kendull, really? You ain't special and no one is checking for you girl, sit your a$$ down.
5.


----------



## Tivo

Pursejoy9 said:


> No she's not she looks disgusting


----------



## Yoshi1296

Kendall looks pretty, it really is an honor to walk for Chanel. This Chanel collection was probably one of my favorite couture shows in a while.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Yoshi1296 said:


> Kendall looks pretty, it really is an honor to walk for Chanel. This Chanel collection was probably one of my favorite couture shows in a while.



Really? I didn't care for it but I LOVED the Dior and Giambattista Valli


----------



## Tivo

Yoshi1296 said:


> Kendall looks pretty, it *really is an honor to walk for Chanel.* This Chanel collection was probably one of my favorite couture shows in a while.



Not anymore it isn't.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Glitterandstuds said:


> Really? I didn't care for it but I LOVED the Dior and Giambattista Valli



I always love Dior! Valli was cool as well. But I LOVED this Chanel collection. I thought it was very pretty and loved how light and fresh it was.


----------



## AEGIS

which beauty campaign is better: Revlon or Estee Lauder?


----------



## AEGIS

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/01/27/251C3C9B00000578-2928019-image-m-67_1422355583520.jpg
> 
> 
> lol!  Luckily that coat covers her caboose!



you must hate me lol


----------



## Lounorada

Tivo said:


> Not anymore it isn't.




This.


----------



## Tivo

Lounorada said:


> This.


You always come through with the most fabulous avatars! I love that picture!


----------



## Lounorada

Tivo said:


> You always come through with the most fabulous avatars! I love that picture!


 
Thank you!


----------



## charmesh

Tivo said:


> Not anymore it isn't.


This. Chanel has become one of the house that care more about kissing celebrity behind (Givenchy and Balmain I'm looking at you), instead of focusing on fashion. I know these houses are set up to sell handbags and cosmetics, but at least pretend to be interested in creating something beautiful.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Tivo said:


> Not anymore it isn't.



Chanel is probably one of the leading brands in the world, It is a big deal to walk for them. Karl could easily reject any model he does not want at his shows but if Kylie got to walk then it does mean something.


----------



## Yoshi1296

charmesh said:


> This. Chanel has become one of the house that care more about kissing celebrity behind (Givenchy and Balmain I'm looking at you), instead of focusing on fashion. I know these houses are set up to sell handbags and cosmetics, but at least pretend to be interested in creating something beautiful.



Hmm I agree with what you said about Givenchy and Balmain. But I still think Chanel focuses on people that fit the brand perfectly instead of going straight for the obvious big name celebs. Karl seems to invite people that he finds aesthetically appealing for Chanel, not just celebs that are currently in the limelight that will create major publicity. (Obviously, there are a few exceptions)


----------



## manpursefan

PMK is so desperate 

and Kendall's so brave for wearing that sheer top! :O


----------



## ByeKitty

PMK's outfit is just hideous... She seriously lost it!


----------



## CeeJay

Tivo said:


> I think the glory days of HW and the fashion world are long gone. For me, the era of talent, substance and real contribution in HW died when Director Sydney Pollack died. I don't know why I felt that way. Now fashion houses and film studios are existing soley on past legacies. No real talent. No innovation. Just famewhores taking selfies with famewhores.



For sure the Fashion houses, after all .. now that the investors have stepped in, they don't really care about fashion .. they just want their ROI w/in 3 years.  That's why I prefer to shop the smaller boutiques, especially those that support the true 'artisan' fashion.  I only go to the high-end retail stores to see what's what, and then do most of my shopping on the discount sites!


----------



## Tivo

CeeJay said:


> For sure the Fashion houses, after all .. now that the investors have stepped in, they don't really care about fashion .. they just want their ROI w/in 3 years.  That's why I prefer to shop the smaller boutiques, especially those that support the true 'artisan' fashion.  I only go to the high-end retail stores to see what's what, and then do most of my shopping on the discount sites!


Hmmm... that's a good idea. Boutique shopping must be far more inspiring and exciting than high end retail. I may start doing this as well.


----------



## Tivo

Yoshi1296 said:


> Chanel is probably one of the leading brands in the world, It is a big deal to walk for them. Karl could easily reject any model he does not want at his shows but if Kylie got to walk then it does mean something.


And in my opinion it's now overexposed trash. I wouldn't wear current Chanel if you paid me. Especially any of it that has been exposed to a Kardashian. I'm also beginning to feel that way about Louboutin. Give me a pair of Jimmy Choo's any day. Jimmy Choo is far superior in quality anyway.


----------



## CeeJay

Yoshi1296 said:


> Chanel is probably one of the leading brands in the world, It is a big deal to walk for them. Karl could easily reject any model he does not want at his shows but if Kylie got to walk then it does mean something.



Karl, like many other designers nowadays .. has become a fame-ho.  If it wasn't for her name, do you really think Kendull would be walking for them??


----------



## charmesh

manpursefan said:


> PMK is so desperate
> 
> and *Kendall's so brave for wearing that sheer top!* :O


It's a part of her job. I don't know why they just don't line them from the get go. You know when the clients that actually buy get their hands on that blouse it will be lined. That's how you tell who buys and who borrows.


----------



## Yoshi1296

CeeJay said:


> Karl, like many other designers nowadays .. has become a fame-ho.  If it wasn't for her name, do you really think Kendull would be walking for them??



I agree her name helped and I think that's why Kendall is slightly disappointed by that and is trying to distance herself from the rest of the clan.

Karl does express his dislike for many famous celebs (he really does not care what others think and always states his opinion) so he could have easily rejected the Kardashian/Jenners, but him liking them must mean something. Karl is notorious for expressing harsh opinions on many big name celebs.


----------



## Sasha2012

*Kylie:* can I wear a sports bra & boxers all day ugh







via instagram


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kendall is a very average model (I'm being generous) but I can give props. Walking for Chanel is a big deal, IMO. Models work years and never see a Chanel runway. 

Before Kendall walked for Chanel many people swore it wouldn't happen because Chanel is far too good for a Kardashain affiliate. Then she popped up on the runway and folks changed their tune "Eh, Chanel is on its way down anyway", "Karl is a fame whore of course he would put Kendall in a show...", etc. I've seen it here and a few other places and it amuses me. The same thing happened when Kim got a Vogue cover. Folks went from "Vogue would never" to "Vogue is trash" It's funny.


----------



## charmesh

Sasha2012 said:


> *Kylie:* can I wear a sports bra & boxers all day ugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram


PMK get your behind home. Your baby needs supervision. Kendall will be fine in Paris without you trying to steal her limelight.


----------



## redney

I kinda feel bad for Kylie, just screaming for attention.


----------



## Tivo

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kendall is a very average model (I'm being generous) but I can give props. Walking for Chanel is a big deal, IMO. Models work years and never see a Chanel runway.
> 
> Before Kendall walked for Chanel many people swore it wouldn't happen because Chanel is far too good for a Kardashain affiliate. Then she popped up on the runway and folks changed their tune "Eh, Chanel is on its way down anyway", "Karl is a fame whore of course he would put Kendall in a show...", etc. I've seen it here and a few other places and it amuses me. The same thing happened when Kim got a Vogue cover. Folks went from "Vogue would never" to "Vogue is trash" It's funny.


That's because for many people those brands lost credibility once they got in bed with Kardashian's. They became trash. I will never take Vogue seriously again, nor buy into the legend of its supreme relevance. Pass me the latest issue of Instyle.


----------



## Yoshi1296

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kendall is a very average model (I'm being generous) but I can give props. Walking for Chanel is a big deal, IMO. Models work years and never see a Chanel runway.
> 
> 
> 
> Before Kendall walked for Chanel many people swore it wouldn't happen because Chanel is far too good for a Kardashain affiliate. Then she popped up on the runway and folks changed their tune "Eh, Chanel is on its way down anyway", "Karl is a fame whore of course he would put Kendall in a show...", etc. I've seen it here and a few other places and it amuses me. The same thing happened when Kim got a Vogue cover. Folks went from "Vogue would never" to "Vogue is trash" It's funny.




THANK YOU! This all the way!


----------



## ByeKitty

Yoshi1296 said:


> I agree her name helped and I think that's why Kendall is slightly disappointed by that and is trying to distance herself from the rest of the clan.
> 
> Karl does express his dislike for many famous celebs (he really does not care what others think and always states his opinion) so he could have easily rejected the Kardashian/Jenners, but him liking them must mean something. Karl is notorious for expressing harsh opinions on many big name celebs.


Well he did show great appreciation for Lindsay Lohan...


----------



## knics33

redney said:


> I kinda feel bad for Kylie, just screaming for attention.



Right... the more success Kendall has, Kylie just turns the volume up that much more. And obviously, her parents aren't seeming to care.



ByeKitty said:


> Well he did show great appreciation for Lindsay Lohan...



Lol


----------



## shiny_things

PMK reminds me of that Mum that everybody knows who makes a massive embarassment of themselves at any social event where everyone just gives her the side eye and says how thankful they are it isn't their Mum.


----------



## Jayne1

Am I the only one that sees this?


----------



## pink1

That's all I seesomeone screaming for attention.  



redney said:


> I kinda feel bad for Kylie, just screaming for attention.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Tivo said:


> That's because for many people those brands lost credibility once they got in bed with Kardashian's. They became trash. I will never take Vogue seriously again, nor buy into the legend of its supreme relevance. Pass me the latest issue of Instyle.



Totally this! The family clearly gets everything they want, but the people who give it to them who once had high reputations, become tacky and lose credibility. Vogue, Karl. Biggest names in fashion, but when they stoop to Kardashian level, well... ugh. American Vogue is such a joke anyway. Lots of fashion girls like to blindly follow it because they're led to believe it's the ultimate bible. But there isn't actually tons of fashion in it. It's more like articles on princesses and socialites and then an article on a shoe. The other Vogue editions (UK, French) have always been waaay better. InStyle is great and way better than Vogue.

Kendall is very pretty, but the only reason she is where she is is because of her family name. If she were just a girl without a famous family, I highly doubt she'd be where she is. Model, yes, but "super" model status as lots are calling her now? Nope.


----------



## charmesh

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Totally this! The family clearly gets everything they want, but the people who give it to them who once had high reputations, become tacky and lose credibility. Vogue, Karl. Biggest names in fashion, but when they stoop to Kardashian level, well... ugh. American Vogue is such a joke anyway. Lots of fashion girls like to blindly follow it because they're led to believe it's the ultimate bible. But there isn't actually tons of fashion in it. It's more like articles on princesses and socialites and then an article on a shoe. The other Vogue editions (UK, French) have always been waaay better. InStyle is great and way better than Vogue.
> 
> Kendall is very pretty, but the only reason she is where she is is because of her family name. If she were just a girl without a famous family, I highly doubt she'd be where she is. Model, yes, but "super" model status as lots are calling her now? Nope.



Kendall would be a filler model at best. I think on the runway that bland can be good, she doesn't overshadow the clothes. But it's not good for editorial


----------



## Swanky

AEGIS said:


> you must hate me lol


 
:lolots: never!!


----------



## Queenpixie

Jayne1 said:


> Am I the only one that sees this?



Did you see the video of it!!

10x worse she cant even speak with them!!!

http://www.fishwrapper.com/post/201...e-jenner-top-lip-pictures-photos-pics-rumors/

Ps. Mute it and watch.. did it that way


----------



## princess101804

didn't kendall only walk chanel? or did she walk any other shows?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Tivo said:


> And in my opinion it's now overexposed trash. I wouldn't wear current Chanel if you paid me. Especially any of it that has been exposed to a Kardashian. I'm also beginning to feel that way about Louboutin. Give me a pair of Jimmy Choo's any day. Jimmy Choo is far superior in quality anyway.



I hope I don't get crucified for this but I no longer wear Louboutin's cause I feel like any basic chick can wear them lol...When you start seeing them on trashy reality TV 'stars' I'm done lol


----------



## Glitterandstuds

princess101804 said:


> didn't kendall only walk chanel? or did she walk any other shows?



So far just Chanel...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Tivo said:


> That's because for many people those brands lost credibility once they got in bed with Kardashian's. They became trash. I will never take Vogue seriously again, nor buy into the legend of its supreme relevance. Pass me the latest issue of Instyle.



That's why it's so hilarious to me. The Kardashians are annoying, thirsty, useless, (the list goes on and on) but in the grand scheme of things, they are relatively harmless. Yet for some reason people get so bothered and have such a disdain for them that anything they touch or affiliate themselves becomes unappealing. That's a lot of power to give some thirsty reality tv birds, IMO. I refuse to let those idiots turn me off of things I like and enjoy but  Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## knics33

Queenpixie said:


> Did you see the video of it!!
> 
> 10x worse she cant even speak with them!!!
> 
> http://www.fishwrapper.com/post/201...e-jenner-top-lip-pictures-photos-pics-rumors/
> 
> Ps. Mute it and watch.. did it that way



Wow ...

She looks _ridiculous_. And then you remember how young she is. Like, damn. She would look ridiculous even if she was double her age.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Charles de Gaulle airport. (January 27)


----------



## charmesh

As our resident Instagram addict, I'm seeing no chanel but a ton of Giambattista Valli and a bit of Dior. And no runway pics of Kendall. And does her airport pics mean that she booked just Chanel? What about Kanye butt kissers, Balmain and Givenchy?


----------



## Yoshi1296

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> That's why it's so hilarious to me. The Kardashians are annoying, thirsty, useless, (the list goes on and on) but in the grand scheme of things, they are relatively harmless. Yet for some reason people get so bothered and have such a disdain for them that anything they touch or affiliate themselves becomes unappealing. That's a lot of power to give some thirsty reality tv birds, IMO. I refuse to let those idiots turn me off of things I like and enjoy but  Whatever floats your boat.



Agreed. The Kardashians have like 37 Range Rovers, I don't see myself selling mine anytime soon because of that.


----------



## Yoshi1296

charmesh said:


> As our resident Instagram addict, I'm seeing no chanel but a ton of Giambattista Valli and a bit of Dior. And no runway pics of Kendall. And does her airport pics mean that she booked just Chanel? What about Kanye butt kissers, Balmain and Givenchy?



Balmain does not do Haute Couture. And Givenchy does Haute Couture but they don't present collections anymore.

I think Kendall was booked exclusively for Chanel. A lot of designers book some models that they absolutely love to exclusively walk for that one show only during any fashion week.


----------



## Lounorada

charmesh said:


> As our resident Instagram addict, I'm seeing no chanel but a ton of Giambattista Valli and a bit of Dior. And no runway pics of Kendall. And does her airport pics mean that she booked just Chanel? What about Kanye butt kissers, Balmain and Givenchy?


 
Balmain doesn't have a Haute Couture collection and Givenchy hasn't done the big fashion show for Haute Couture for a few years now, they just have appointment-only presentations.


----------



## Lounorada

I don't see how Kendull is walking 'exclusively' for shows when she's only beginning as a model, she hasn't got a long standing career and great reputation behind her. 
Exclusivity IMO comes from experience, success and stature, models like Natasha Poly, Isabeli Fontana, Amber Valetta, Naomi Campbell, Linda Evangelista, to name a few. All of which don't walk runway much anymore but do appear _exclusively_ from time to time thanks to their huge successes.
Kendull gets these gigs because she is an easy magnet for lots of publicity thanks to her family name and fame.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

charmesh said:


> As our resident Instagram addict, I'm seeing no chanel but a ton of Giambattista Valli and a bit of Dior. And no runway pics of Kendall. And does her airport pics mean that she booked just Chanel? What about Kanye butt kissers, Balmain and Givenchy?



There's a **** load of Dior & Valli
Yup she just booked Chanel and that's it.
I don't think Balmain or Givenchy show a couture show


----------



## Jayne1

Queenpixie said:


> Did you see the video of it!!
> 
> 10x worse she cant even speak with them!!!
> 
> http://www.fishwrapper.com/post/201...e-jenner-top-lip-pictures-photos-pics-rumors/
> 
> Ps. Mute it and watch.. did it that way



Wow.


----------



## poopsie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> That's why it's so hilarious to me. The Kardashians are annoying, thirsty, useless, (the list goes on and on) but in the grand scheme of things, they are relatively harmless. Yet for some reason people get so bothered and have such a disdain for them that anything they touch or affiliate themselves becomes unappealing. That's a lot of power to give some thirsty reality tv birds, IMO. I refuse to let those idiots turn me off of things I like and enjoy but  Whatever floats your boat.





I simply refuse to reward bad behavior. My $$ doesn't go to support people and things I disagree with. There are plenty of other places I can spend my $$. It really has nothing to do with giving anyone 'power' over my life and/or pocketbook. It is no great hardship to leave Vogue on the newsstand.
 And in the grand scheme of things they are not harmless. There are too many mindless idiots who look at that vapid lifestyle as something desirable.  A 17 year old with no education running around with someone elses baby daddy posting fantasized photos of herself as a role model?  How do you tell impressionable kids that an education and self worth are worth more than an armful of overpriced designer bracelets?


----------



## prettyprincess

Preach it Poopsie!!


----------



## Bentley1

poopsie said:


> I simply refuse to reward bad behavior. My $$ doesn't go to support people and things I disagree with. There are plenty of other places I can spend my $$. It really has nothing to do with giving anyone 'power' over my life and/or pocketbook. It is no great hardship to leave Vogue on the newsstand.
> And in the grand scheme of things they are not harmless. There are too many mindless idiots who look at that vapid lifestyle as something desirable.  A 17 year old with no education running around with someone elses baby daddy posting fantasized photos of herself as a role model?  How do you tell impressionable kids that an education and self worth are worth more than an armful of overpriced designer bracelets?




Good post!


----------



## StopHammertime

Queenpixie said:


> Did you see the video of it!!
> 
> 10x worse she cant even speak with them!!!
> 
> http://www.fishwrapper.com/post/201...e-jenner-top-lip-pictures-photos-pics-rumors/
> 
> Ps. Mute it and watch.. did it that way



I almost feel bad for this girl. I feel like she desperately wants her mom to just pay attention to her, while her mom is just too busy with Kim and now Kendall, her 'money makers'. So this girl is morphing into her sister to get her mom's attention. Doesn't seem like it's working yet though...
edit - sorry, my reason for saying this is that she always seems to be talking about her mom, like in this video she talks about her mom a lot, and when her mom left to Paris with Kendall she did the obvious attention grab of thoting it up on instagram, just 2 examples


----------



## michie

poopsie said:


> I simply refuse to reward bad behavior. My $$ doesn't go to support people and things I disagree with. There are plenty of other places I can spend my $$. It really has nothing to do with giving anyone 'power' over my life and/or pocketbook. It is no great hardship to leave Vogue on the newsstand.
> And in the grand scheme of things they are not harmless. There are too many mindless idiots who look at that vapid lifestyle as something desirable.  A 17 year old with no education running around with someone elses baby daddy posting fantasized photos of herself as a role model?  How do you tell *impressionable kids* that an education and self worth are worth more than an armful of overpriced designer bracelets?



We have to figure out how to tell the impressionable adults first...


----------



## Fran0421

Queenpixie said:


> Did you see the video of it!!
> 
> 10x worse she cant even speak with them!!!
> 
> http://www.fishwrapper.com/post/201...e-jenner-top-lip-pictures-photos-pics-rumors/
> 
> Ps. Mute it and watch.. did it that way



wow in that interview she reminded me sooooo much of Kim, the way she speaks.... thats scary!


----------



## Lounorada

poopsie said:


> I simply refuse to reward bad behavior. My $$ doesn't go to support people and things I disagree with. There are plenty of other places I can spend my $$. It really has nothing to do with giving anyone 'power' over my life and/or pocketbook. It is no great hardship to leave Vogue on the newsstand.
> And in the grand scheme of things they are not harmless. There are too many mindless idiots who look at that vapid lifestyle as something desirable.  A 17 year old with no education running around with someone elses baby daddy posting fantasized photos of herself as a role model?  How do you tell impressionable kids that an education and self worth are worth more than an armful of overpriced designer bracelets?




All of this. I completely agree 
Good post!


----------



## Pursejoy9

Sasha2012 said:


> *Kylie:* can I wear a sports bra & boxers all day ugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram



And my previous nasty comments I started to regret stand more than ever.


----------



## pursegrl12

Sasha2012 said:


> *Kylie:* can I wear a sports bra & boxers all day ugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram




I don't get it? Is she asking a question or making a statement? Ugh


----------



## poopsie

pursegrl12 said:


> I don't get it? Is she asking a question or making a statement? Ugh




since she was obviously never taught the fine art of punctuation it will probably remain a mystery. Unless ugh is K Kode for this mysterious symbol  -------- ?


----------



## Lounorada

pursegrl12 said:


> I don't get it? Is she asking a question or making a statement? Ugh


 

I don't think she even knows the difference between a statement and a question...


----------



## charmesh

poopsie said:


> I simply refuse to reward bad behavior. My $$ doesn't go to support people and things I disagree with. There are plenty of other places I can spend my $$. It really has nothing to do with giving anyone 'power' over my life and/or pocketbook. It is no great hardship to leave Vogue on the newsstand.
> And in the grand scheme of things they are not harmless. There are too many mindless idiots who look at that vapid lifestyle as something desirable.  A 17 year old with no education running around with someone elses baby daddy posting fantasized photos of herself as a role model?  How do you tell impressionable kids that an education and self worth are worth more than an armful of overpriced designer bracelets?



Girl, I have a kid in college. College is a luxury gift. It's easy to get a bracelet. But 4-7 years of debt free education for your kid is how you know that you've really made it. But that doesn't look good in Instagram photos so they know nothing about that.


----------



## lvmk

poopsie said:


> since she was obviously never taught the fine art of punctuation it will probably remain a mystery. Unless ugh is k kode for this mysterious symbol  -------- ?




lmao... Soon they'll start selling KARDASHIAN DE-KRYPTERS; the book that features everything from:

Honestly, BIBLE!
to
Hey doll!


----------



## Bentley1

charmesh said:


> Girl, I have a kid in college. College is a luxury gift. It's easy to get a bracelet. But 4-7 years of debt free education for your kid is how you know that you've really made it. But that doesn't look good in Instagram photos so they know nothing about that.




So true!! Great post


----------



## Encore Hermes

charmesh said:


> Girl, I have a kid in college. College is a luxury gift. It's easy to get a bracelet. But 4-7 years of debt free education for your kid is how you know that you've really made it. But that doesn't look good in Instagram photos so they know nothing about that.



Exactly 

and btw excellent


----------



## Lounorada

charmesh said:


> Girl, I have a kid in college. College is a luxury gift. It's easy to get a bracelet. But 4-7 years of debt free education for your kid is how you know that you've really made it. But that doesn't look good in Instagram photos so they know nothing about that.


 

Yes, to all of this!


----------



## poopsie

charmesh said:


> Girl, I have a kid in college. College is a luxury gift. It's easy to get a bracelet. But 4-7 years of debt free education for your kid is how you know that you've really made it. But that doesn't look good in Instagram photos so they know nothing about that.




It *is* quite an achievement!  Especially in this day and age. I started at a  State University in the mid 70's and a full load was just under $100 (plus books, etc) From what I gather it is at least around $100 per unit now. And probably much more

I think that the K's totally misinterpreted the comment that a little knowledge is a dangerous thing.


----------



## zippie

poopsie said:


> I simply refuse to reward bad behavior. My $$ doesn't go to support people and things I disagree with. There are plenty of other places I can spend my $$. It really has nothing to do with giving anyone 'power' over my life and/or pocketbook. It is no great hardship to leave Vogue on the newsstand.
> And in the grand scheme of things they are not harmless. There are too many *mindless idiots* who look at that vapid lifestyle as something desirable.  A 17 year old with no education running around with someone elses baby daddy posting fantasized photos of herself as a role model?  How do you tell impressionable kids that an education and self worth are worth more than an armful of overpriced designer bracelets?


----------



## manpursefan

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kendall is a very average model (I'm being generous) but I can give props. Walking for Chanel is a big deal, IMO. Models work years and never see a Chanel runway.
> 
> Before Kendall walked for Chanel many people swore it wouldn't happen because Chanel is far too good for a Kardashain affiliate. Then she popped up on the runway and folks changed their tune "Eh, Chanel is on its way down anyway", "Karl is a fame whore of course he would put Kendall in a show...", etc. I've seen it here and a few other places and it amuses me. The same thing happened when Kim got a Vogue cover. Folks went from "Vogue would never" to "Vogue is trash" It's funny.



 Some people are just way too harsh on the Kardashians. They do _nice_ things from time to time guys


----------



## poopsie

manpursefan said:


> Some people are just way too harsh on the Kardashians. They do _nice_ things from time to time guys





Just ask Mercy how _nice_ they can be. Oh snap---you can't. Mercy is dead. Where are the rest of the animals they have been seen with? Any time they do something that on the surface looks like they are doing good, know that it is a photo op or it is benefiting them more.


----------



## labelwhore04

poopsie said:


> I simply refuse to reward bad behavior. My $$ doesn't go to support people and things I disagree with. There are plenty of other places I can spend my $$. It really has nothing to do with giving anyone 'power' over my life and/or pocketbook. It is no great hardship to leave Vogue on the newsstand.
> And in the grand scheme of things they are not harmless. There are too many mindless idiots who look at that vapid lifestyle as something desirable.  A 17 year old with no education running around with someone elses baby daddy posting fantasized photos of herself as a role model?  How do you tell impressionable kids that an education and self worth are worth more than an armful of overpriced designer bracelets?



Exactly. They may not be harmful in the sense that they're killing people or starting wars, but the Kardashians have brought to the forefront a certain lifestyle and way of making a living that should not be admired, and it's become harmful because there's a whole generation of teens who look up to them and want to mimic that. Girls see the K's and think it's easy to become rich and famous from being a THOT. And its not just the Kardashians that are bad for society, it's the whole reality show culture and "getting rich and famous from doing nothing" element.(Jersey shore, real housewives, even youtube) We now have kids growing up thinking that it's possible and even "easy" to get rich quick. Just go to youtube and see how many people(espeically teens) are trying to create viral videos. I even know that there are some "beauty gurus" on youtube who have dropped out of HIGH SCHOOL to focus their time on making videos. It's really sad..


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

............I wanna say something but  I have a paper to finish. I said I was gonna stop wasting paragraphs on the Kardashians. I need to make good on my word, lol.


----------



## lizmil

shiny_things said:


> PMK reminds me of that Mum that everybody knows who makes a massive embarassment of themselves at any social event where everyone just gives her the side eye and says how thankful they are it isn't their Mum.



The "hot" mom who really isn't.


----------



## charmesh

poopsie said:


> It *is* quite an achievement!  Especially in this day and age. I started at a  State University in the mid 70's and a full load was just under $100 (plus books, etc) From what I gather it is at least around $100 per unit now. And probably much more
> 
> I think that the K's totally misinterpreted the comment that a little knowledge is a dangerous thing.


It's so expensive that I want to cry twice a year. And used books are almost a thing of the past. If you can find a used book, have to get them before the students with financial aide have their funds released, and then often you have to buy a piece of paper with a code to gain access to the online bits. Because all classes seem to have an internet based component. I feel like I'm being scammed. At least no one wants to be an artist.


----------



## Jck

charmesh said:


> Girl, I have a kid in college. College is a luxury gift. It's easy to get a bracelet. But 4-7 years of debt free education for your kid is how you know that you've really made it. But that doesn't look good in Instagram photos so they know nothing about that.




It indeed is. Sometimes makes me wonder how i can ever afford to have even just one kid. College is crazy expensive these days. And i dont think its fair for the kids if as a parent you cant provide the best for them


----------



## charmesh

poopsie said:


> Just ask Mercy how _nice_ they can be. Oh snap---you can't. Mercy is dead. Where are the rest of the animals they have been seen with? Any time they do something that on the surface looks like they are doing good, know that it is a photo op or it is benefiting them more.


Or the poor maid who had to clean up the dog crap because Kendall can't be bothered to take care of him. Or North who got shipped cross country with her staff because her mother wanted peace and quiet. Or just ask Rob


----------



## charmesh

Jck said:


> It indeed is. Sometimes makes me wonder how i can ever afford to have even just one kid. College is crazy expensive these days. And i dont think its fair for the kids if as a parent you cant provide the best for them


Space them out if you have them. They may not be best buddies, but it's easier to pay for their education if all your kids aren't in college at once.


----------



## AEGIS

Glitterandstuds said:


> I hope I don't get crucified for this but I no longer wear Louboutin's cause I feel like any basic chick can wear them lol...When you start seeing them on trashy reality TV 'stars' I'm done lol



technically a basic bish can wear anything and everything bc it's all bought w/green


----------



## berrydiva

poopsie said:


> I simply refuse to reward bad behavior. My $$ doesn't go to support people and things I disagree with. There are plenty of other places I can spend my $$. It really has nothing to do with giving anyone 'power' over my life and/or pocketbook. It is no great hardship to leave Vogue on the newsstand.
> And in the grand scheme of things they are not harmless. There are too many mindless idiots who look at that vapid lifestyle as something desirable.  A 17 year old with no education running around with someone elses baby daddy posting fantasized photos of herself as a role model?  *How do you tell impressionable kids that an education and self worth are worth more than an armful of overpriced designer bracelets?*


Parenting? Just a thought. The same can be said for teaching impressionable kids to steer away from drugs, having a baby before they're really able to support it, movies aren't real life, guns are dangerous, etc. Think the bigger problem with kids who can be influenced by such a lifestyle is that they have parents who are also influenced by that same lifestyle. *I'm not disagreeing with you btw, just saying that the parents engage in that behavior just as much as the kids (Kardashians are like a case study).


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> technically a basic bish can wear anything and everything bc it's all bought w/green


Yep. Plus you can immediately tell a bish is basic because of her behavior...no amount of expensive luxury goods are going to make a difference.


----------



## Yoshi1296

berrydiva said:


> Yep. Plus you can immediately tell a bish is basic because of her behavior...no amount of expensive luxury goods are going to make a difference.



This. I agree with you 100%. Being basic is more of a behavior. You can have thousands of birkins and loubs and still be basic. Luxury goods justify nothing in that sense. Just because you use Celine when everyone is wearing Chanel doesn't make you "non-basic."

So I don't understand why some people don't wear certain brands because the Kardashians wear them and "make it basic." That is actually one of the most basic things one can do IMO.

Just rock whatever you want and embrace your style, THAT will make you "non basic."


----------



## Tivo

Yoshi1296 said:


> This. I agree with you 100%. Being basic is more of a behavior. You can have thousands of birkins and loubs and still be basic. Luxury goods justify nothing in that sense. Just because you use Celine when everyone is wearing Chanel doesn't make you "non-basic."
> 
> So I don't understand why some people don't wear certain brands because the Kardashians wear them and "make it basic." That is actually one of the most basic things one can do IMO.
> 
> Just rock whatever you want and embrace your style, THAT will make you "non basic."


Because over saturation makes something less desirable. And because the Kardashians are everywhere oozing their slime over brand names that many have held in high esteem it makes the brand look trashy. That is the power of the Kardashians. They destroy whatever and whoever they touch. I can't explain it, but they have lowered the value of these once iconic brands in my eyes. Value=perception and I no longer perceive things associated with that family to be of value.


----------



## CobaltBlu

charmesh said:


> Girl, I have a kid in college. College is a luxury gift. It's easy to get a bracelet. But 4-7 years of debt free education for your kid is how you know that you've really made it. But that doesn't look good in Instagram photos so they know nothing about that.


----------



## CobaltBlu

charmesh said:


> It's so expensive that I want to cry twice a year. And used books are almost a thing of the past. If you can find a used book, have to get them before the students with financial aide have their funds released, and then often you have to buy a piece of paper with a code to gain access to the online bits. Because all classes seem to have an internet based component. I feel like I'm being scammed. At least no one wants to be an artist.



OT...Doll, you can rent books from amazon. Or abebooks sometimes has great deals on used books. DD rented all but two of her books last year. Yes, it was a hassle, and I made her do all the work, but we saved bank on that.


----------



## Tivo

CobaltBlu said:


>


What a fabulous gif!


----------



## poopsie

Jck said:


> It indeed is. Sometimes makes me wonder how i can ever afford to have even just one kid. College is crazy expensive these days. And* i dont think its fair for the kids if as a parent you cant provide the best for them*




Not everyone can be a trust fund baby. Look at Rob and his USC education. Education, like most things, isn't what is handed to you, it is what you yourself make out of it.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> A few points...
> 1. Kendull is so overrated it's quite comical.
> 2. I despise the way the media try to make fashion week into the Kardashian/Jenner show.
> 3. Looking at the 73 or so looks from the Chanel show today, I barely even noticed Kendull she's so basic. She just looks like model-filler to fill a slot, not the star of the show the media try to portray.
> 4. And, a bodyguard Kendull, really? You ain't special and no one is checking for you girl, sit your a$$ down.
> 5.




I've been noticing the no.4 point. I mean she's the only model who walks around with a bodyguard. Silly little girl!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Tivo said:


> Because over saturation makes something less desirable. And because the *Kardashians are everywhere oozing their slime* over brand names that many have held in high esteem it makes the brand look trashy. That is the power of the Kardashians. They destroy whatever and whoever they touch. I can't explain it, but they have lowered the value of these once iconic brands in my eyes. Value=perception and I no longer perceive things associated with that family to be of value.





And well put.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Tivo said:


> Because over saturation makes something less desirable. And because the Kardashians are everywhere oozing their slime over brand names that many have held in high esteem it makes the brand look trashy. That is the power of the Kardashians. They destroy whatever and whoever they touch. I can't explain it, but they have lowered the value of these once iconic brands in my eyes. Value=perception and I no longer perceive things associated with that family to be of value.



Exactly!


----------



## StopHammertime

There was a point when I liked Ed Hardy. Then I saw Jersy Shore, and that d-bag Jon something with all the kids, and all they wore was Ed Hardy and thought it made them the coolest thing ever... And ever since then I stopped wearing it, because it made it seem so trashy
Same situation here I would say


----------



## ByeKitty

Queenpixie said:


> Did you see the video of it!!
> 
> 10x worse she cant even speak with them!!!
> 
> http://www.fishwrapper.com/post/201...e-jenner-top-lip-pictures-photos-pics-rumors/
> 
> Ps. Mute it and watch.. did it that way



Yikeeeeesssss... Please tell me what lipliner that is because I want none of that!


----------



## charmesh

berrydiva said:


> Parenting? Just a thought. The same can be said for teaching impressionable kids to steer away from drugs, having a baby before they're really able to support it, movies aren't real life, guns are dangerous, etc. Think the bigger problem with kids who can be influenced by such a lifestyle is that they have parents who are also influenced by that same lifestyle. *I'm not disagreeing with you btw, just saying that the parents engage in that behavior just as much as the kids (Kardashians are like a case study).


A lot of parents don't want to admit that their lack of parenting has made their kids stupid. They seem to believe that the media should be the ones how to be functioning human beings.


----------



## charmesh

CobaltBlu said:


> OT...Doll, you can rent books from amazon. Or abebooks sometimes has great deals on used books. DD rented all but two of her books last year. Yes, it was a hassle, and I made her do all the work, but we saved bank on that.


Can you write in and highlight rental books? And you still have to buy so many of those overprices access codes


----------



## CobaltBlu

charmesh said:


> Can you write in and highlight rental books? And you still have to buy so many of those overprices access codes



I don't think you are allowed to do that. My DD loves to save a buck so she made the sacrifice.


----------



## AEGIS

StopHammertime said:


> There was a point when I liked Ed Hardy. Then I saw Jersy Shore, and that d-bag Jon something with all the kids, and all they wore was Ed Hardy and thought it made them the coolest thing ever... And ever since then I stopped wearing it, because it made it seem so trashy
> Same situation here I would say



Ed Hardy was always the brand of the douche


----------



## michie

AEGIS said:


> Ed Hardy was always the brand of the douche



this.


----------



## AEGIS

poopsie said:


> I simply refuse to reward bad behavior. My $$ doesn't go to support people and things I disagree with. There are plenty of other places I can spend my $$. It really has nothing to do with giving anyone 'power' over my life and/or pocketbook. It is no great hardship to leave Vogue on the newsstand.
> And in the grand scheme of things they are not harmless. There are too many mindless idiots who look at that vapid lifestyle as something desirable.  A 17 year old with no education running around with someone elses baby daddy posting fantasized photos of herself as a role model?  How do you tell impressionable kids that an education and self worth are worth more than an armful of overpriced designer bracelets?



It's not that hard.  It's called being more of a presence in your kids life than strangers are.  It doesn't always work but based on my unscientific opinion it works like 80% of the time

While I don't buy covers w/the Kardashians...wait I guess I do bc I subscribe to UsWeekly, I can't eliminate an entire brand because of them.  Do you know how very few high end brands I would be reduced to wearing? They wear EVERYTHING.  There are like 6 of them!  Most ppl in my real life don't know shiiiiiiiit about these women anyway.


----------



## CeeJay

charmesh said:


> A lot of parents don't want to admit that their lack of parenting has made their kids stupid. They seem to believe that the media should be the ones how to be functioning human beings.



OR .. that their teachers are responsible for teaching them right from wrong in addition to providing their education!!!  That is just so wrong on so many fronts ..


----------



## redney

Saw this via The Soup


----------



## Swanky

Lol!!


----------



## Lounorada




----------



## Sasha2012

Sam Smith concert in LA. (January 29)

via Daily Mail


----------



## berrydiva

I chuckled at the fact that there's performance going on behind them and they're taking pics.


----------



## tabasc0

http://www.x17online.com/2015/01/kim_kardashian_scott_discick_dinner_photos_012915

*EXCLUSIVE PHOTOS - Kim Kardashian Dines With Scott Disick After Reports Claim The Father Of Three Slept With Kendall Jenner*

On Wednesday night Kim Kardashian and Scott Disick grabbed sushi near the family compound, and as always Kim got all dolled up for the occasion, rocking a cropped top and a skintight skirt. We're not sure how anyone could manage to have a serious conversation with anyone dressed like this, but keep in mind it was all for Keeping Up With The Kardashians...

There have been rumors that Kourtney Kardashian is thisclose to kicking Scott out of the house due to his partying, but after Kendall Jenner posted a rather suggestive photo of the two shopping together last week, reports starting popping up about those two having an inappropriate relationship. 

Naturally, Khloe Kardashian took to her Twitter to shoot down the rumors, writing, "I'm really pissed about this whole @KendallJenner and @ScottDisick thing!! Scott, I thought it was you and I that was having the affair! Scott is such a THOT! These hoes really ain't loyal!! Huh?!?! Damn Gina!!! Damn!!!" Disick replied, "Don't worry @khloekardashian, You will always be my number 1." Ha!

But after a recent bender in Las Vegas, Scott's partying does seem to be out of control, so perhaps Kim K. was giving Scott a bit of a pep talk? After all, he has not one but three children with Kourtney, and it's been a recurring problem on and off the show. But is it really this bad IRL? And even if there's nothing going on with Kendall and Scott, you know Kourt was pissed about this pic, which has since been taken down from Kendall's IG:


----------



## bisousx

Ew


----------



## Lounorada

Interesting... I saw this blind item recently, the guesses were Khloe, but who knows maybe it's Kendull...


_'This B+ list reality star says he has had sex with the sister of his significant other, more than he has had sex with his significant other in the past year._
_Classy family.'_



 I wouldn't put anything past this family, they're disgusting.


----------



## ilovespades

Lounorada said:


> Interesting... I saw this blind item recently, the guesses were Khloe, but who knows maybe it's Kendull...
> 
> 
> _'This B+ list reality star says he has had sex with the sister of his significant other, more than he has had sex with his significant other in the past year._
> _Classy family.'_
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't put anything past this family, they're disgusting.



Oh, yuck. Yeah, I would have thought Khloe instinctually just because of their obvious chemistry on the show(s), and how they just seem better suited for each other than he does with Kourtney. (It's still weird and gross, no matter what) But I feel like he has spent a lot more time with Kendall (just judging by pictures and stuff) since she turned 18 or so. But it's extra weird if it's true, because Kendall's flat personality just reminds me so much of Kourtney. So maybe Scott just has a thing for emotionless, bossy women.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Oh FFS! Gross!!





if.html]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]


----------



## Nathalya

ilovespades said:


> Oh, yuck. Yeah, I would have thought Khloe instinctually just because of their obvious chemistry on the show(s), and how they just seem better suited for each other than he does with Kourtney. (It's still weird and gross, no matter what) But I feel like he has spent a lot more time with Kendall (just judging by pictures and stuff) since she turned 18 or so. But it's extra weird if it's true, because Kendall's flat personality just reminds me so much of Kourtney. So maybe Scott just has a thing for emotionless, bossy women.



I agree. As disgusting as it is. EW!


----------



## labelwhore04

Lounorada said:


> Interesting... I saw this blind item recently, the guesses were Khloe, but who knows maybe it's Kendull...
> 
> 
> _'This B+ list reality star says he has had sex with the sister of his significant other, more than he has had sex with his significant other in the past year._
> _Classy family.'_
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't put anything past this family, they're disgusting.



I know this family is disgusting and corrupt but they can't be THAT sick, no way.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ He wouldn't be the first guy to be cheating with a sibling.


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> Sam Smith concert in LA. (January 29)
> 
> via Daily Mail



out of all these people in these pics, Kendall is by far the prettiest


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Kylie in Woodland Hills, CA (January 31)


----------



## poopsie

quack quack quack quack


----------



## redney

poopsie said:


> quack quack quack quack


----------



## CeeJay

UGGH!!!  I'm going to show my husband those pictures, as he keeps on insisting on looking at houses in Woodland Hills, and I DO NOT want to live there or anywhere near those "trash bags"!


----------



## redney

What's with the enormous oversized aviators that are too big to stay on their noses? Same question for 30 year old Khloe.


----------



## Lounorada

Her lips look more ridiculous and uncomfortable every day...
And her and her friends all have those Bratz doll facial features


----------



## CeeJay

Lounorada said:


> Her lips look more ridiculous and uncomfortable every day...
> And her and her friends all have those Bratz doll facial features



Yup .. Kylie and her "friends" ..


----------



## michie

Her lips don't have not one line or wrinkle in them. WTF dude????


----------



## Tivo

michie said:


> Her lips don't have not one line or wrinkle in them. WTF dude????


Like water balloons.


----------



## Sasha2012

A family source allegedly confirmed to People last week that Bruce Jenner is transitioning into a woman.

And his youngest child Kylie was seen for the first time since the report surfaced as she went for a solo lunch in Los Angeles on Monday.

The 17-year-old kept a low profile as she left a restaurant, dressed all in black.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Bruce-transitioning-woman.html#ixzz3QeDVQlkx


----------



## Chanel522

The blonde girl w Kylie is pretty. That's all.


----------



## prettyprincess

Why do girls think its ok to wear stalkings as pants?? its disgusting.


----------



## ilovespades

CeeJay said:


> Yup .. Kylie and her "friends" ..



   

Hahaha so true


----------



## AEGIS

i guess when your parent wants to chastize you for your looks you can just say "you're becoming a woman" and that's the end of that.


----------



## zaara10

Is that what young kids do all day? Post selfies on Instagram??? We get it, you think you're cute! Smdh.


----------



## starsandbucks

CeeJay said:


> UGGH!!!  I'm going to show my husband those pictures, as he keeps on insisting on looking at houses in Woodland Hills, and I DO NOT want to live there or anywhere near those "trash bags"!


I live in Woodland Hills and you can live a pretty Kardashian-free life here! Honest! Actually, the one K-J I used to spot around the town all the time was Bruce. But now that he's safely ensconced in Malibu I haven't had a Bruce sighting in well over a year!


----------



## manpursefan

tabasc0 said:


> http://www.x17online.com/2015/01/kim_kardashian_scott_discick_dinner_photos_012915
> 
> *EXCLUSIVE PHOTOS - Kim Kardashian Dines With Scott Disick After Reports Claim The Father Of Three Slept With Kendall Jenner*
> 
> On Wednesday night Kim Kardashian and Scott Disick grabbed sushi near the family compound, and as always Kim got all dolled up for the occasion, rocking a cropped top and a skintight skirt. We're not sure how anyone could manage to have a serious conversation with anyone dressed like this, but keep in mind it was all for Keeping Up With The Kardashians...
> 
> There have been rumors that Kourtney Kardashian is thisclose to kicking Scott out of the house due to his partying, but after Kendall Jenner posted a rather suggestive photo of the two shopping together last week, reports starting popping up about those two having an inappropriate relationship.
> 
> Naturally, Khloe Kardashian took to her Twitter to shoot down the rumors, writing, "I'm really pissed about this whole @KendallJenner and @ScottDisick thing!! Scott, I thought it was you and I that was having the affair! Scott is such a THOT! These hoes really ain't loyal!! Huh?!?! Damn Gina!!! Damn!!!" Disick replied, "Don't worry @khloekardashian, You will always be my number 1." Ha!
> 
> But after a recent bender in Las Vegas, Scott's partying does seem to be out of control, so perhaps Kim K. was giving Scott a bit of a pep talk? After all, he has not one but three children with Kourtney, and it's been a recurring problem on and off the show. But is it really this bad IRL? And even if there's nothing going on with Kendall and Scott, you know Kourt was pissed about this pic, which has since been taken down from Kendall's IG:



SMH at people. There's NOTHING wrong with those pics! They were just shopping and Kendall just showed off her legs. People are so malicious...


----------



## myown

i always wonder if they just hang around to make selfies and post them on instagram or if they actually have fun... 
i mean if I have a blast with my friends, making pics is the least thing to think about.


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> A family source allegedly confirmed to People last week that Bruce Jenner is transitioning into a woman.
> 
> And his youngest child Kylie was seen for the first time since the report surfaced as she went for a solo lunch in Los Angeles on Monday.
> 
> The 17-year-old kept a low profile as she left a restaurant, dressed all in black.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Bruce-transitioning-woman.html#ixzz3QeDVQlkx


her lips look okay here from the side


----------



## Lounorada

CeeJay said:


> Yup .. Kylie and her "friends" ..



Bingo!


----------



## ByeKitty

Kylie looks like a tranny in those selfies...


----------



## stylemepretty

Ugh. Beyond pathetic. I can't. Done. 

Exits thread...


----------



## CeeJay

starsandbucks said:


> I live in Woodland Hills and you can live a pretty Kardashian-free life here! Honest! Actually, the one K-J I used to spot around the town all the time was Bruce. But now that he's safely ensconced in Malibu I haven't had a Bruce sighting in well over a year!



Good to hear!!!  Certainly, the housing prices are better than where I am now, so guess we'll continue looking!


----------



## ilovespades

ByeKitty said:


> Kylie looks like a tranny in those selfies...



I guess it's a Jenner thing...


----------



## berrydiva

prettyprincess said:


> Why do girls think its ok to wear stalkings as pants?? its disgusting.


Kylie has on biker pants if that's what you're referring to....I don't see any other pics where someone looks as if they're wearing stockings (I'm assuming you mean leggings).


----------



## prettyprincess

berrydiva said:


> Kylie has on biker pants if that's what you're referring to....I don't see any other pics where someone looks as if they're wearing stockings (I'm assuming you mean leggings).



Yes, I know what they're called. I was being facetious bc her *** is exposed, she may as well be in stalkings. I think its disgusting when women wear pants or leggings that ride up their asses like that. Its trashy, not that I expect any classiness out of this family.


----------



## whimsic

CeeJay said:


> Yup .. Kylie and her "friends" ..



Hahahha wtf! Is that Blac Chyna on the right?


----------



## Lounorada

Kylie is in the S/S issue of LOVE magazine, along with Kendull and Kimbo...











tumblr


Gross.
This magazine is complete trash and Katie Grand is a joke.


----------



## Bag*Snob

On a dirty mattress.


----------



## berrydiva

prettyprincess said:


> Yes, I know what they're called. I was being facetious bc her *** is exposed, she may as well be in stalkings. I think its disgusting when women wear pants or leggings that ride up their asses like that. Its trashy, not that I expect any classiness out of this family.


Ummm. ok....tell em why you mad then LOL. And is 'stalkings' a foreign/regional way of spelling stockings? Noticed you did it twice, wondering if that's intentional. (serious question)


----------



## TinksDelite

Is this LOVE magazine owned by PMK???


----------



## Humbugged

whimsic said:


> Hahahha wtf! Is that Blac Chyna on the right?



These ones are actually Kylie's remaining friends she hasn't dumped in her quest to be a rapper's groupie.

The one on the right is Jordyn Woods and that's her mother in the baseball hat .The mother has been friends with Jada and Will Smith for 20 odd years and Jordyn and The Smith kids grew up together 


meanwhile Kylie was out at Heather Sanders' birthday dinner 






and Kylie and a manga makoevoer


----------



## prettyprincess

berrydiva said:


> Ummm. ok....tell em why you mad then LOL. And is 'stalkings' a foreign/regional way of spelling stockings? Noticed you did it twice, wondering if that's intentional. (serious question)



Typo, next time ill proof read my dissertation before posting. An whats there to be mad about?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Kylie is a much better model than Kendall. Not that that's saying much.


----------



## berrydiva

prettyprincess said:


> Typo, next time ill proof read my dissertation before posting. An whats there to be mad about?


"tell em why you mad" is a saying turned internet meme (came from a song by the Madd Rapper)...doesn't mean that you're actually mad, just when something annoys you enough to be verbal about it in a facetious way.

*or was he called the Madd Producer on that skit...don't remember...in any event Derick coined it.


----------



## Bentley1

prettyprincess said:


> Typo, next time ill proof read my dissertation before posting. An whats there to be mad about?




Lol


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

berrydiva said:


> Ummm. ok....tell em why you mad then LOL. And is 'stalkings' a foreign/regional way of spelling stockings? Noticed you did it twice, wondering if that's intentional. (serious question)



I too was wondering about the spelling of stalkings instead of stockings...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

TinksDelite said:


> Is this LOVE magazine owned by PMK???



I know, I had never even heard of it until they all appearing on the cover, first Kendall and Cara, then Kimbo and Cara and now this spread with Kylie. Ugh.


----------



## StylishFarmer

Her lips look so painful. Mine hurt just looking at them. All lip liner and a steady hand, eh? Psshhh! Girl, really?


----------



## Nathalya

Omg


----------



## Humbugged

Topshop are taking over the Pacsun deal (Pacsun stays as the US partner).


http://uk.eonline.com/news/621765/k...m_medium=rssfeeds&utm_campaign=rss_topstories



> Topshop will be the exclusive "global stockist" for the line, taking  over the Kendall + Kylie brand from its U.S. retail partner Pacific  Sunwear of California Inc.


----------



## DiorT

Sorry, can't figure out how to post picture.  Kendall did topless shot...but it is "enhanced"..saw it on twitter and DF.


----------



## fmfv1

DiorT said:


> Sorry, can't figure out how to post picture.  Kendall did topless shot...but it is "enhanced"..saw it on twitter and DF.



That was some scary BDSM looking sort of pix.  Hopefully, that pix is not really going to be published and someone just altered the original.


----------



## bag-princess

DiorT said:


> Sorry, can't figure out how to post picture.  Kendall did topless shot...but it is "enhanced"..saw it on twitter and DF.




you posted it fine because i saw it - don't know what happened to it but here it is.


----------



## AEGIS

she and kim were just like it's Thot-uary


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks computer generated in that picture.


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Sugarfish in LA. (February 3)


----------



## Humbugged

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She looks computer generated in that picture.




They used prosthetics on all the models (it's more than just her)


----------



## manpursefan

Okay so it's really not a topless shot.


----------



## stylemepretty

This is the result of having PMK as your role model. THOTastic!


----------



## Sasha2012

*panosyiapanis* _LOVE 13 - BOOBS! @thelovemagazine @stevenkleinstudio @kendalljenner @sammymourabit @akki @bitton @kegrand @riccardotisci17 #LOVEmagazine #panosyiapanis #Givenchy_





via tumblr


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

A Topshop line?! Oh. Well, alrighty then. That's kind of a big deal for them.


----------



## AEGIS

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> A Topshop line?! Oh. Well, alrighty then. That's kind of a big deal for them.



HUGE.  Only a few celebs have done TopShop lines.


----------



## pixiejenna

Ugg I'll shop at pacsun with my niece and have made it clear i will not spend a single cent of my money on their line of clothes. Luckily she doesn't like thier stuff.


----------



## twinkle.tink

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> A Topshop line?! Oh. Well, alrighty then. That's kind of a big deal for them.





AEGIS said:


> HUGE.  Only a few celebs have done TopShop lines.





pixiejenna said:


> Ugg I'll shop at pacsun with my niece and have made it clear i will not spend a single cent of my money on their line of clothes. Luckily she doesn't like thier stuff.



I thought some of their pac sun pieces were really cute. I went in to look at them, but they were sold out.


----------



## pixiejenna

twinkle.tink said:


> I thought some of their pac sun pieces were really cute. I went in to look at them, but they were sold out.



The stuff i saw wasn't that bad i just refuse to financially support them in any way.  Ironically when my niece found out the brand was associated with them that alone pretty much turned her off period.


----------



## Lounorada

The Topshop thing... All I can think of is those trips to Dubai must be paying off well.


----------



## jclaybo

Lounorada said:


> The Topshop thing... All I can think of is those trips to Dubai must be paying off well.


yep and as soon as Kendall is legal she can officially be passed around in public for even more sponsors


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

AEGIS said:


> HUGE.  Only a few celebs have done TopShop lines.



True. Their sisters can only dream of scoring a Topshop line. Good for them.


----------



## DesigningStyle

jclaybo said:


> yep and as soon as Kendall is legal she can officially be passed around in public for even more sponsors




You mean Kylie right?


----------



## jclaybo

DesigningStyle said:


> You mean Kylie right?


ugh yeah I swear after a while these people all become one in the same


----------



## poopsie

It will be Katy bar the door when that youngest one turns 18. You can tell she is chomping at the bit to go full frontal herself. I wonder if their new collaboration includes a morals clause.


----------



## guccimamma

charmesh said:


> Girl, I have a kid in college. College is a luxury gift. It's easy to get a bracelet. But 4-7 years of debt free education for your kid is how you know that you've really made it. But that doesn't look good in Instagram photos so they know nothing about that.



the truth!


----------



## Humbugged

Kendall on the cover of Garage S/S 15 edition







Cara ,Joan Smalls ,Lara Stone and Binx Walton all did one as well

http://yestowelldressed.tumblr.com/post/110187670582/kendall-jenner-lara-stone-cara-delevingne-joan


----------



## wildblood

Can't wait for the next obscure magazine cover she's on.


----------



## Tivo

wildblood said:


> Can't wait for the next obscure magazine cover she's on.


Lol! It's like somebody having fun with Adobe making fake magazine covers. WTF is reading these newspaper inserts?


----------



## wildblood

^I think Kris is in the garage with a printer and a photoshop intern making up all these dummy covers. Next will be Tissue Magazine.

I spoke too soon....


----------



## stylemepretty

WTF? Please tell me that's fake. And I'm not referring to her @ss.


----------



## wildblood

That's a real cover apparently. Not one of the K's though.


----------



## Humbugged

wildblood said:


> Can't wait for the next obscure magazine cover she's on.





Dasha Zhukova owns it - she is the wife of Russian oligarch Roman Abramovitch


----------



## Ladybug09

stylemepretty said:


> WTF? Please tell me that's fake. And I'm not referring to her @ss.



For real!!!!


----------



## zaara10

Humbugged said:


> Kendall on the cover of Garage S/S 15 edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cara ,Joan Smalls ,Lara Stone and Binx Walton all did one as well
> 
> http://yestowelldressed.tumblr.com/post/110187670582/kendall-jenner-lara-stone-cara-delevingne-joan




At first glance I thought it said "Garbage " magazine! That would make sense.


----------



## Lounorada

zaara10 said:


> At first glance I thought it said "Garbage " magazine! That would make sense.



Yep, Garbage would be more accurate.


----------



## chowlover2

Lounorada said:


> Yep, Garbage would be more accurate.




Agreed!


----------



## myown

Humbugged said:


> These ones are actually Kylie's remaining friends she hasn't dumped in her quest to be a rapper's groupie.
> 
> The one on the right is Jordyn Woods and that's her mother in the baseball hat .The mother has been friends with Jada and Will Smith for 20 odd years and Jordyn and The Smith kids grew up together
> 
> 
> meanwhile Kylie was out at Heather Sanders' birthday dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Kylie and a manga makoevoer



in this pic, I really, really thought this was Selena Gomez at first. 
I went to sellers instagram and she transformed so much into a Kylie-lookalike

edit: just added some selena pics


----------



## jclaybo

myown said:


> in this pic, I really, really thought this was Selena Gomez at first.
> 
> I went to sellers instagram and she transformed so much into a Kylie-lookalike
> 
> 
> 
> edit: just added some selena pics




Who's IG was a Kylie look alike?


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/02/07/kylie-jenner-shows-off-a-lot-of-leg-in-new-love-mag-pics/

Kylie Jenner rocks a long, white dress while walking through the desert on Thursday afternoon (February 5) in Los Angeles.

The 17-year-old reality star was heading to a photo shoot where she and other models were depicting rebels.

Earlier that same week, more images from Kylies Love Magazine spread were released and she is s


----------



## Lounorada

Well, there is no denying she's gotten implants... 
Eww.






tumblr


----------



## terebina786

I don't understand this Love Magazine thing. Are they all supposed to be prostitutes?


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/02/07/kylie-jenner-shows-off-a-lot-of-leg-in-new-love-mag-pics/
> 
> 
> 
> Kylie Jenner rocks a long, white dress while walking through the desert on Thursday afternoon (February 5) in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> The 17-year-old reality star was heading to a photo shoot where she and other models were depicting rebels.
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier that same week, more images from Kylies Love Magazine spread were released and she is s




Wow in that last picture from the side she looks like Kim.


----------



## pukasonqo

so kylie is now a model?


----------



## AEGIS

myown said:


> in this pic, I really, really thought this was Selena Gomez at first.
> I went to sellers instagram and she transformed so much into a Kylie-lookalike
> 
> edit: just added some selena pics





no Selena looks like herself


----------



## AEGIS

so is she telling us her fee with the cash shots?


----------



## Tivo

AEGIS said:


> so is she telling us her fee with the cash shots?


Girl...

And some will still pretend not to see.


----------



## stylemepretty

terebina786 said:


> I don't understand this Love Magazine thing. Are they all supposed to be prostitutes?



Not supposed to be. Are.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.crfashionbook.com/text/carine-reveals-more-on-issue-6/

Carine and Style.coms Nicole Phelps had a moment to catch up during the couture shows in Paris last week. After declaring Anna Cleveland to be one of our leading jolie laide ladies (its the theme of Issue 6), Carine gave up some of the rest of the cast. The whole issue will be around this idea of jolie laidenot just about the beauty, but about fashion, about pictures, about something that is more interesting. I think its a very good sign for women because we are not all perfect. I made a long story about Michael Avedon; I asked him to do my ugly beauties, in a way, Carine revealed. He did the portfolio of jolie laide and it is not easy to photograph a star and make her not as beautiful as people expect her to be. I think he did it in a very smart way; he is a very smart person.

*And to make some more surprise, you know, of course I am still very faithful to the Kardashians because I started with Kim, Carine told her. It was a good thing for her and it was a good thing for melook at where she is now. So I still wanted someone from the Kardashian family in my magazine. It is not her, it is the younger sister. Kylie. I think she has a very interesting face. And Kayne will be part of this issue, too.*

She also referenced a third, equally famous K name that day. Kristen Stewart was photographed by Karl Lagerfeld for our upcoming issue, so Carine became acquainted with the shy actress for the first time. If she does not know you, sometimes she is very insecure. It is strange, but sometimes you are very beautiful and very insecure. We all dream to be actresseswe all want to be Nicole Kidman and Angelina Jolie, but are they more happy than us? Im not sure. It is difficult to be an actress, because when you are an actress, you cant age. In fashion it is not easy, either, but usually I am not in front of the camera, I am behind, so it is easier for me. I think every beauty needs something weirda little error or its not beautiful.


----------



## berrydiva

Why does her cupid's bow look so off-center? Was it like that before?


----------



## Jayne1

I wonder if when you inject  your lips, you have to do it gradually, whether you want to or not. Because her lips slowly keep getting bigger and bigger. Maybe the skin has time to stretch if not done all at once?


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> I wonder if when you inject  your lips, you have to do it gradually, whether you want to or not. Because her lips slowly keep getting bigger and bigger. Maybe the skin has time to stretch if not done all at once?




The comparison of her lips in these two pics is insane. I can't understand how anyone looking at this can say she didn't do anything to augment her lips.


----------



## AEGIS

jolie laide?  ugly beauty in English? or is this a collequalism i am unfamiiar with. if not---the shaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaade


----------



## chowlover2

terebina786 said:


> I don't understand this Love Magazine thing. Are they all supposed to be prostitutes?




According to some of the girls in the KK thread, Love magazine is a book of high end escorts. That's why they make trips to Dubai, that's where the $$$ are. Also a way of securing business deals? Kim went to Dubai a few weeks ago, then landed the T-Mobile Super Bowl ad. We are waiting for Kylie to be 18 to see if she goes to Dubai...


----------



## Bentley1

Jayne1 said:


> I wonder if when you inject  your lips, you have to do it gradually, whether you want to or not. Because her lips slowly keep getting bigger and bigger. Maybe the skin has time to stretch if not done all at once?




That's all just from lipliner. What injections?


----------



## myown

berrydiva said:


> Why does her cupid's bow look so off-center? Was it like that before?



tbh I think she´s got a bit of a crooked nose...


----------



## ByeKitty

Kylie looks like she was punched in the mouth


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Kylie, Kendall, Tyga and Justine Skye leaving House of Blues in West Hollywood, CA last night.


----------



## V0N1B2

So her father was involved in a car accident that killed someone and she's out at some house party with these basic bishes?  
Chiiiile...... 

Way to be supportive.


----------



## Chanel522

V0N1B2 said:


> So her father was involved in a car accident that killed someone and she's out at some house party with these basic bishes?
> 
> Chiiiile......
> 
> 
> 
> Way to be supportive.




That's EXACTLY what I was thinking!! I can't even believe they wouldn't be w Bruce!!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The show/faux must go on...


----------



## Avril

FreeSpirit71 said:


> The show/faux must go on...



So true.


----------



## ElleT

I never come here to comment, but love looking at the threads etc. But I just came to say that I am so utterly disturbed that they are out partying when their dad just killed someone. I swear these jenner and kardashian kids have absolutely no heart. shame shame shame on them all.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I can't believe they went out either.


----------



## Lounorada

I can't say I'm surprised they were out partying, I mean collectively and individually they are the most selfish bunch of people, so...


----------



## berrydiva

Bentley1 said:


> That's all just from lipliner. What injections?




Lol


----------



## berrydiva

That matte army green wrap on that Rolls doesn't really suit that car. Why is she hiding her face in the car?


----------



## Jujuma

myown said:


> tbh I think she´s got a bit of a crooked nose...




Don't worry she'll have a new one soon.


----------



## MY2CENT

Seriously why does it surprise anyone, and kids idolize this trash that's the sad part....


----------



## Sasha2012

They were two sisters short of a full house at the GQ and Giorgio Armani Grammys after-party.

But at least Kim Kardashian, 34, was with Kylie Jenner, Kendall Jenner and Khloe Kardashian in spirit on Sunday night when the youngest of the bunch puffed out her curves in homage to the missing internet-breaking brunette.

Kylie, 17, stuck out a Kim-shaped derriere for the red carpet photo call; standing out in ivory alongside black-clad siblings Khloe, 30, and 19-year-old Kendall.  

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-Khloe-Kardashian-Grammys.html#ixzz3RH0SoZSj


----------



## Chanel522

Kendall looks okay but Kylie and Khloe look terrible.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Did Kylie add to her butt? She looks like she'd fit in at a porn convention.


----------



## berrydiva

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Did Kylie add to her butt? She looks like she'd fit in at a porn convention.


Looks like she has on something underneath the dress slip...possibly butt pads.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

berrydiva said:


> Looks like she has on something underneath the dress slip...possibly butt pads.



I see. Won't be long until it turns into a permanent enhancement!

Also Khloe needs to stop doing the slicked back hair look. It doesn't look good on anyone.


----------



## labelwhore04

Kendall looks gorgeous. Her face is just perfect


----------



## Lounorada

They look pathetic... they try so hard it's embarrassing to look at.


----------



## pukasonqo

Chanel522 said:


> That's EXACTLY what I was thinking!! I can't even believe they wouldn't be w Bruce!!!




be with bruce? you must be kidding, why would the spend time with him and miss on the opportunity to have their pic taken?!
obviously they have their priorities well set


----------



## glamourous1098

Kylie's hair looks like a mermaid in serious need of a deep conditioning and a hairbrush.


----------



## knics33

Kylie's butt looks weird... I am guessing butt pads. The poor girl takes desperation to new levels. Khloe... ehh. And Kendall looks great.


----------



## amoxie92

Jokes


----------



## Jayne1

Poor Khloe, her face is looking very matronly next to the young ones and she's barely 30.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jayne1 said:


> Poor Khloe, her face is looking very matronly next to the young ones and she's barely 30.




I can't with their poses.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

They look terrible.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Is the youngest wh#re of the family pregnant? She looks different.


----------



## knics33

kittenslingerie said:


> Is the youngest wh#re of the family pregnant? She looks different.



That is totally what I thought when I saw these pics TBH...


----------



## CobaltBlu

They are all ridiculous.


----------



## ByeKitty

I think Kendall looks good and much less try-hard than Khloe and Kylie - not that that's a tough thing to do


----------



## lvmk

Jayne1 said:


> I wonder if when you inject  your lips, you have to do it gradually, whether you want to or not. Because her lips slowly keep getting bigger and bigger. Maybe the skin has time to stretch if not done all at once?




I actually think she looks really pretty in that picture. I feel bad for Kendall and Kylie. It's not their fault they turned out the way they did. Their mother is a pimp, and their dad was driven away from their psycho control freak mom and now their dad is becoming a woman. Then they have to deal with all the rude papparazi. 

Same thing for Kim and Kourtney. Their mother raised them to be superficial. Kourtney and Rob are the only decent Kardashians.


----------



## lvmk

ByeKitty said:


> I think Kendall looks good and much less try-hard than Khloe and Kylie - not that that's a tough thing to do




Klohe is very pretty imho.


----------



## Bentley1

kittenslingerie said:


> Is the youngest wh#re of the family pregnant? She looks different.





knics33 said:


> That is totally what I thought when I saw these pics TBH...



I thought she looked a bit thicker in the mid section as well.  I assumed it was maybe that time of month or something.

Khloe and Kylie are doing the most and look awful.  Fake lips/butt/hair all in full effect for those two.


----------



## NovemberRain

I think there's still hope for Kendall. She has enough going on that she doesn't have to pull the stunts the others do. Kourtney is the most normal of the bunch.


----------



## Midge S

Wonder if Kylie padded her behind to destract from her front?  Something definitely going on there  - bloat or baby, who knows.


----------



## berrydiva

NovemberRain said:


> I think there's still hope for Kendall. She has enough going on that she doesn't have to pull the stunts the others do. Kourtney is the most normal of the bunch.


Imagine that....Kourtney who doesn't sleep in the same bed with her baby daddy and stays with him even though she kicks him out of the house every other week for drinking himself stupid, is the normal one. LOL


----------



## lvmk

NovemberRain said:


> I think there's still hope for Kendall. She has enough going on that she doesn't have to pull the stunts the others do. Kourtney is the most normal of the bunch.




Kourtney's materialistic. Klohe is normal imho...


----------



## myown

both of their hair look awful at GQ


----------



## hermes_lemming

Jayne1 said:


> Poor Khloe, her face is looking very matronly next to the young ones and she's barely 30.


Life has taken its toll on her.


----------



## AEGIS

Kylie looks pretty in an instagram thot way
khloe looks like she was perhaps born a man--maybe she and Bruce can switch to maintain the balance in the family?


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

lvmk said:


> Kourtney's materialistic. Klohe is normal imho...




I'm materialistic too, I'm on purseforum aren't i? Khloe's lips and growing butt are NOT normal.


----------



## lvmk

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I'm materialistic too, I'm on purseforum aren't i? Khloe's lips and growing butt are NOT normal.




I'm saying Kourtney is materialistic to the point that it's sad. All she cares about is stuff, and you can see it in everything she does, especially if you watch the show. Klohe is down to earth and nice.


----------



## Oryx816

Just dropping off a little before and after action....


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/02/10/kendall-jenner-likes-to-eat-raw-oatmeal-in-bed/

Kendall Jenner keeps herself warm in a turtleneck while out and about on Tuesday (February 10) in New York Citys SoHo district.

The 19-year-old model was spotted on the outing with her BFF Hailey Baldwin.

Were eating raw oatmeal, Kendall wrote on Instagram earlier in the day while enjoying a beautiful view of the city.

On the same day, Kendall and Haileys gal pal Gigi Hadid was seen sipping on coffee at the Sports Illustrated Swim City festival at Herald Square in the Big Apple.


----------



## lanasyogamama

What the heck is raw oatmeal?  If you ate the steel cut oats I use uncooked, you'd break your teeth!


----------



## labelwhore04

AEGIS said:


> Kylie looks pretty in an instagram thot way
> *khloe looks like she was perhaps born a man--maybe she and Bruce can switch to maintain the balance in the family?*



stop this


----------



## madeinnyc

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/02/10/kendall-jenner-likes-to-eat-raw-oatmeal-in-bed/
> 
> 
> 
> Kendall Jenner keeps herself warm in a turtleneck while out and about on Tuesday (February 10) in New York Citys SoHo district.
> 
> 
> 
> The 19-year-old model was spotted on the outing with her BFF Hailey Baldwin.
> 
> 
> 
> Were eating raw oatmeal, Kendall wrote on Instagram earlier in the day while enjoying a beautiful view of the city.
> 
> 
> 
> On the same day, Kendall and Haileys gal pal Gigi Hadid was seen sipping on coffee at the Sports Illustrated Swim City festival at Herald Square in the Big Apple.




She wears these leather pants/leggings/whatever-they-are a lot.


----------



## Bentley1

AEGIS said:


> Kylie looks pretty in an instagram thot way
> 
> 
> khloe looks like she was perhaps born a man--maybe she and Bruce can switch to maintain the balance in the family?




Lmaooo I've heard it all now. &#128516;


----------



## Sasha2012

With a benefit of seven inches to her height, Kendall Jenner was bound to make Kim Kardashian realise her shortcomings.

The 19-year-old model certainly dwarfed her shapely, 34-year-old sibling as they joined Khloe for dinner in New York City on Tuesday evening.

Kendall, who is a statuesque 5-ft-10, towered over the 5-ft-3 Kim as they strolled away from restaurant side by side.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-small-sisters-dinner-NYC.html#ixzz3RPcdWTFh


----------



## CobaltBlu

so, seriously, is the Daily Mail the only one writing about these fine ladies? because I really never see any other outlet quoted here, other than dlisted, LOL. 

Does no one care about them other than our members, the daily mail, and the mean bloggers?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Nah, all the celeb/gossip websites are writing about them.


----------



## myown

^they are all over tumblr


----------



## Sasha2012

They're three of the most glamorous celebrity siblings in showbusiness.

And Kim and Khloe Kardashian, along with their younger half-sister Kendall Jenner, proved this is more than true as they stepped out for a party in New York on Tuesday evening.

Not one of the sisters outshone another, with each of them apparently having dressed to complement before heading out for the launch of their friend PR guru Simon Huck's Command Entertainment Group in the city.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-small-sisters-dinner-NYC.html#ixzz3RRwXQga5


----------



## Yoshi1296

Sasha2012 said:


> They're three of the most glamorous celebrity siblings in showbusiness.
> 
> 
> 
> And Kim and Khloe Kardashian, along with their younger half-sister Kendall Jenner, proved this is more than true as they stepped out for a party in New York on Tuesday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> Not one of the sisters outshone another, with each of them apparently having dressed to complement before heading out for the launch of their friend PR guru Simon Huck's Command Entertainment Group in the city.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-small-sisters-dinner-NYC.html#ixzz3RRwXQga5




I kinda like Kendall's outfit. I think that top is Celine Winter 2014.

*EDITED*
Woah I just saw the slit of the top on the side. Maybe a little too high.


----------



## fmfv1

Sasha2012 said:


> They're three of the most glamorous celebrity siblings in showbusiness.
> 
> 
> 
> And Kim and Khloe Kardashian, along with their younger half-sister Kendall Jenner, proved this is more than true as they stepped out for a party in New York on Tuesday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> Not one of the sisters outshone another, with each of them apparently having dressed to complement before heading out for the launch of their friend PR guru Simon Huck's Command Entertainment Group in the city.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-small-sisters-dinner-NYC.html#ixzz3RRwXQga5




I like that Kendall rarely overdoes her makeup...even looks like no lipstick.


----------



## Lounorada

They're all so thirsty for attention it's comical, including Kendull.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> They're all so thirsty for attention it's comical, including Kendull.




Yep! Except Adriana Lima and The Kardashians I don't know any other celebrity who poses in regular photos.


----------



## NovemberRain

I never noticed it until the picture of them side by side. Kim is TOTALLY dressing as if she looks like and is as tall as Kendall. It's hilarious!


----------



## ByeKitty

Kendall looks soooo natural and gorgeous next to Kim and Khloe, I hope she leaves her face alone. I'm also happy she doesn't fake tan.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Kendall Jenner attends the 2015 amfAR New York Gala at Cipriani Wall Street on February 11, 2015 in New York City.


----------



## Encore Hermes

The dress looks good on her. Is she ever so slightly orange or is it the reflection on my screen?


----------



## Jayne1

^ It doesn't look orange on my screen, but Kendal Jenner looks bad here and I'm surprised Khloe's implants are so far apart.  She seems like a natural for a good look.


----------



## Oryx816

It is only lip pencil....see?


----------



## buzzytoes

dangerouscurves said:


> Yep! Except Adriana Lima and The Kardashians I don't know any other celebrity who poses in regular photos.




Why do they do this???? It's like there is no such thing as a photo where they are just standing there smiling. They are sticking out various body parts and making pouty faces. Just be normal!!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> Kendall Jenner attends the 2015 amfAR New York Gala at Cipriani Wall Street on February 11, 2015 in New York City.



I think Kendall looks great here. Strong reds/mandarin colours look good on her. I just hope she resists the family temptation to tamper with her looks.


----------



## Oryx816

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think Kendall looks great here. Strong reds/mandarin colours look good on her. I just hope she resists the family temptation to tamper with her looks.




Agree completely.  She looks terrific and I thought the same thing...Kendall please don't start with the tweaking.


----------



## twinkle.tink

CobaltBlu said:


> so, seriously, is the Daily Mail the only one writing about these fine ladies? because I really never see any other outlet quoted here, other than dlisted, LOL.
> 
> Does no one care about them other than our members, the daily mail, and the mean bloggers?



This is my impression. 

I know people complain that they are 'unavoidable'... but they never run through my FB or twitter. This thread is the only place I read about them and since I come here by choice (as we all do)... 

Now, rants about Kayne have come through my feed in the last few days...


----------



## twinkle.tink

buzzytoes said:


> Why do they do this???? It's like there is no such thing as a photo where they are just standing there smiling. They are sticking out various body parts and making pouty faces. Just be normal!!!



Um, why? They are having fun & not hurting anyone.

What is normal, anyway? And why would anyone want to diminish their fun and personality just to conform to any one's definition of normal.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> Kendall Jenner attends the 2015 amfAR New York Gala at Cipriani Wall Street on February 11, 2015 in New York City.



Something is 'off'.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's certainly perfected her red carpet pose.

On Wednesday evening, reality star turned model Kendall Jenner looked runway ready as she arrived at the amfAR New York Gala.

Kendall, 19, looked like a seasoned fashion model as she confidently posed at the event, which was held at Cipriani Wall Street. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-gown-amfAR-Gala-New-York.html#ixzz3RV2o8hjt


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

What is wrong with her face recently? She looks bad.


----------



## Tivo

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> What is wrong with her face recently? She looks bad.


I actually think she looks good. She looks fresh but her eyes look scary. They all have dead eyes.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> She's certainly perfected her red carpet pose.
> 
> 
> 
> On Wednesday evening, reality star turned model Kendall Jenner looked runway ready as she arrived at the amfAR New York Gala.
> 
> 
> 
> Kendall, 19, looked like a seasoned fashion model as she confidently posed at the event, which was held at Cipriani Wall Street.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-gown-amfAR-Gala-New-York.html#ixzz3RV2o8hjt




Is Coco Rocha pregnant? Or did she just have a big plate of pasta?


----------



## dangerouscurves

buzzytoes said:


> Why do they do this???? It's like there is no such thing as a photo where they are just standing there smiling. They are sticking out various body parts and making pouty faces. Just be normal!!!




Yeah. Borrowing the ladies expression: thirsty.


----------



## labelwhore04

She looks stunning.


----------



## Humbugged

dangerouscurves said:


> Is Coco Rocha pregnant? Or did she just have a big plate of pasta?



Very pregnant


----------



## Lounorada

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> *What is wrong with her face recently*? She looks bad.



Yeah, something is different and it isn't the heavy make-up.


----------



## sabrunka

Humbugged said:


> Very pregnant



LOL .


I think Kendall looks absolutely stunning in that dress and lipstick, very beautiful girl.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

twinkle.tink said:


> This is my impression.
> 
> I know people complain that they are 'unavoidable'... but they never run through my FB or twitter. This thread is the only place I read about them and since I come here by choice (as we all do)...
> 
> Now, rants about Kayne have come through my feed in the last few days...



Harper Bazaar has been obsessed with them for quite some time - had to unfollow them on my facebook. Now I don't see them .

To me Kendall looks good, the only thing I don't like is her hair being like that. It makes her look older and artificial, otherwise she looks good - and always better when she's not in the company of her sisters. Then she's just as bad as them.


----------



## Swanky

CobaltBlu said:


> so, seriously, is the Daily Mail the only one writing about these fine ladies? because I really never see any other outlet quoted here, other than dlisted, LOL.
> 
> Does no one care about them other than our members, the daily mail, and the mean bloggers?




Nope, they're on other sites! lol

*Kendall Jenner on Walking Her 1st Fashion Show: 'I Wanted the Attention to Be on Me' *



 
*Kendall Jenner* gets her stunning close up on _Allure_ magazines March 2015 issue.
 Heres what the 19-year-old model had to share with the mag:
*On growing up:* I had just started ninth grade when I  got my acne. And I had braces. I wouldnt look people in the eye. It  was not a good time for meit just killed my self-esteem. I thought when  I didnt look at someone, they couldnt see my face. 
*On being herself:* I still have a hard time looking  at someone when Im talking to them, and I get nervous. When I started  getting in front of the camera a lot, I think my confidence started to  come out. It took a minute, because I had to believe in myself. 
*On having no tattoos:* I have a really weird thing about forever. And my sister Kim always said, Dont put a bumper sticker on a Bentley.
*On walking in her first fashion show: *I didnt need  it to be a family affair. As selfish as this sounds, I wanted the  attention to be on me for five seconds rather than my family. If they  were sitting front row, it would have been all about, Oh, Kim goes to  Kendalls first fashion show! I love Kim, but for a minute I wanted it  to be like, OK, this is [Kendall's] thingshes taking it seriously.
 For more from *Kendall*, visit Allure.com.




















http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## DesigningStyle

^Wow she looks gorgeous!


----------



## terebina786

This is the first time in the red dress and red lipstick where Kendall doesn't look like a potato-face to me. She looks good!


----------



## CeeJay

Yeah, I must say .. she looks great in that spread!


----------



## Tivo

She looks good.


----------



## zaara10

That's the best I've seen her!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Humbugged said:


> Very pregnant




I hope the baby will be as pretty as her.


----------



## berrydiva

She looks good in that Allure spread.


----------



## Sasha2012

Cute bathings suits.

via Daily Mail


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Kendall looks really pretty in those Allure shots. Even if she's already gotten work done it's looks natural and I hope she doesn't do anymore like Kim, Khloe and Kylie. She's gorgeous as is and doesn't need anything else.


----------



## Queenpixie

dangerouscurves said:


> Yep! Except Adriana Lima and The Kardashians I don't know any other celebrity who poses in regular photos.



two words.. Miranda Kerr... she makes Kim look effortless in the candids.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Stunning - she should wear her hair like that all the time.


----------



## jorton

I like her hair big and bouncy/curly. I think she wears it too pinstraight and lifeless looking all the time. She should curl it more!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Queenpixie said:


> two words.. Miranda Kerr... she makes Kim look effortless in the candids.




Lol!!! I think they're on the same level &#128540;


----------



## Humbugged

Kylie walked in Kanye's show at NYFW

40.media.tumblr.com/962bff65ab66c23b73b875339beb7ccf/tumblr_njokvfgQSs1tcxfbvo1_400.jpg



pbs.twimg.com/media/B9ra00YIQAESHlv.jpg


----------



## Bag*Snob




----------



## bag-princess

zaara10 said:


> That's the best I've seen her!





i agree!  love her big curls!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Nope, they're on other sites! lol
> 
> *Kendall Jenner on Walking Her 1st Fashion Show: 'I Wanted the Attention to Be on Me' *
> 
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/headlines/2015/02/kendall-jenner-allure-magazine-march-2015.jpg
> *Kendall Jenner* gets her stunning close up on _Allure_ magazines March 2015 issue.
> Heres what the 19-year-old model had to share with the mag:
> *On growing up:* I had just started ninth grade when I  got my acne. And I had braces. I wouldnt look people in the eye. It  was not a good time for meit just killed my self-esteem. I thought when  I didnt look at someone, they couldnt see my face.
> *On being herself:* I still have a hard time looking  at someone when Im talking to them, and I get nervous. When I started  getting in front of the camera a lot, I think my confidence started to  come out. It took a minute, because I had to believe in myself.
> *On having no tattoos:* I have a really weird thing about forever. And my sister Kim always said, Dont put a bumper sticker on a Bentley.
> *On walking in her first fashion show: *I didnt need  it to be a family affair. As selfish as this sounds, I wanted the  attention to be on me for five seconds rather than my family. If they  were sitting front row, it would have been all about, Oh, Kim goes to  Kendalls first fashion show! I love Kim, but for a minute I wanted it  to be like, OK, this is [Kendall's] thingshes taking it seriously.
> For more from *Kendall*, visit Allure.com.
> 
> 
> cdn01.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/kendall-allure/kendall-jenner-allure-magazine-march-2015-01.jpg
> cdn03.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/kendall-allure/kendall-jenner-allure-magazine-march-2015-02.jpg
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/kendall-allure/kendall-jenner-allure-magazine-march-2015-03.jpg
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/kendall-allure/kendall-jenner-allure-magazine-march-2015-04.jpg
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Aye, Kendall! This is the best shoot she's done to date.


----------



## Sasha2012

She made a cross-country flight to LA to New York yesterday.

And jet-setting teen Kylie Jenner was spotted out and about in Manhattan on Thursday, when she left the chic ***** hotel on the day of brother-in-law Kanye West's big Fashion Week shoe launch.

The 17-year-old made sure she represented and strolled out onto the sidewalk in some grey high-top Adidas Yeezy sneakers.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-law-Kanye-West-steps-NYC.html#ixzz3RaMrewqB


----------



## madeinnyc

Sasha2012 said:


> She made a cross-country flight to LA to New York yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> And jet-setting teen Kylie Jenner was spotted out and about in Manhattan on Thursday, when she left the chic ***** hotel on the day of brother-in-law Kanye West's big Fashion Week shoe launch.
> 
> 
> 
> The 17-year-old made sure she represented and strolled out onto the sidewalk in some grey high-top Adidas Yeezy sneakers.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-law-Kanye-West-steps-NYC.html#ixzz3RaMrewqB




Her lips are fudged up &#128563;


----------



## Sasha2012

via Tumblr


----------



## charmesh

Guess Kendall is too big a supermodel to walk Kanyes show


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/02/12...-out-with-justin-bieber-big-sean-during-nyfw/

Kendall Jenner shows off her toned midriff in a crop top and tight skirt at the adidas Originals x Kanye West Yeezy Season 1 Fashion Show during New York Fashion Week at Skylight Clarkson Square on Thursday afternoon (February 12) in New York City.

The 19-year-old model snapped a picture with her friends Big Sean and Justin Bieber before the show.

Inside, Kendall hung out with her mom Kris and her big sister Khloe Kardashian in their front row seats.

Also pictured inside: Kendall, Khloe, Justin, and Hailey Baldwin were all spotted heading into the building before the show.


----------



## labelwhore04

I didnt know Big Sean was so short


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/02/12...-out-with-justin-bieber-big-sean-during-nyfw/
> 
> Kendall Jenner shows off her toned midriff in a crop top and tight skirt at the adidas Originals x Kanye West Yeezy Season 1 Fashion Show during New York Fashion Week at Skylight Clarkson Square on Thursday afternoon (February 12) in New York City.
> 
> The 19-year-old model snapped a picture with her friends Big Sean and Justin Bieber before the show.
> 
> Inside, Kendall hung out with her mom Kris and her big sister Khloe Kardashian in their front row seats.
> 
> Also pictured inside: Kendall, Khloe, Justin, and Hailey Baldwin were all spotted heading into the building before the show.



PMK's hands!!! Omg!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

TF is going on with Beiber? He looks strange.


----------



## Bentley1

The mom's face looks frightening. I would legit jump if I saw that face looking at me like that in the middle of the night.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Seriously what is wrong with Kendall's face in all these recent shots? It does not look like a real live human. It looks normal in that smiley pic with the photographer. Is it way too much makeup and a void expression?


----------



## br00kelynx

bentley1 said:


> the mom's face looks frightening. I would legit jump if i saw that face looking at me like that in the middle of the night.


lmao


----------



## berrydiva

Bentley1 said:


> The mom's face looks frightening. I would legit jump if I saw that face looking at me like that in the middle of the night.




Omg that second pic...lol


----------



## charmesh

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> TF is going on with Beiber? He looks strange.


It's like a 14yo boy got set free in Michael Jackson's closet. Isn't he old enough to grow a proper stache


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

***** Soho Hotel during New York Fashion Week in New York City, New York on February 12, 2015.


----------



## Oryx816

KrissieNO.5 said:


> PMK's hands!!! Omg!




So agree!  The hands!  Oh my Buddha!  I can't imagine if she still had her original face to match those HANDS!


----------



## Oryx816

charmesh said:


> It's like a 14yo boy got set free in Michael Jackson's closet. Isn't he old enough to grow a proper stache




You beat me to it charmesh!  Thriller!


----------



## Tivo

Meanwhile NONE of them give a rats *** that Bruce has killed someone back home and might need some support.


----------



## Lounorada

labelwhore04 said:


> I didnt know Big Sean was so short



You mean Small Sean


----------



## Swanky

*Drake Puts Tyga on Blast For Relationship with Kylie*

 *        44 minutes ago BY TMZ STAFF     *




*Drake* has made it clear ... he's at war with* Tyga* ... calling out the 25-year-old very publicly for dating 17-year-old* Kylie Jenner.*
Drake dropped an album Thursday night and one of the cuts takes direct aim at Tyga. The lyric goes like this:
-- "Oh you tried, it's so childish calling my name on the world stage
    You need to act your age and not your girl's age."
Tyga -- who recently did an interview and called Drake "fake" -- fired back "Drake u still a *****. All that sneak dissing is weak. Just pull up. I know where u live and u know my address. U been ducking the fade from Brown."
The "fade from Brown" clearly relates to Drake's long-standing feud with Chris Brown over* Rihanna* and *Karrueche*.
Tyga deleted the tweet.



Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3RdatmOsf


----------



## NYCBelle

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> ***** Soho Hotel during New York Fashion Week in New York City, New York on February 12, 2015.



Kendall is a real NYer now. Only one with a coat, scarf and gloves


----------



## NYCBelle

Gorg! I was the same way about my acne



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Nope, they're on other sites! lol
> 
> *Kendall Jenner on Walking Her 1st Fashion Show: 'I Wanted the Attention to Be on Me' *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kendall Jenner* gets her stunning close up on _Allure_ magazines March 2015 issue.
> Heres what the 19-year-old model had to share with the mag:
> *On growing up:* I had just started ninth grade when I  got my acne. And I had braces. I wouldnt look people in the eye. It  was not a good time for meit just killed my self-esteem. I thought when  I didnt look at someone, they couldnt see my face.
> *On being herself:* I still have a hard time looking  at someone when Im talking to them, and I get nervous. When I started  getting in front of the camera a lot, I think my confidence started to  come out. It took a minute, because I had to believe in myself.
> *On having no tattoos:* I have a really weird thing about forever. And my sister Kim always said, Dont put a bumper sticker on a Bentley.&#146;
> *On walking in her first fashion show: *I didnt need  it to be a family affair. As selfish as this sounds, I wanted the  attention to be on me for five seconds rather than my family. If they  were sitting front row, it would have been all about, Oh, Kim goes to  Kendalls first fashion show! I love Kim, but for a minute I wanted it  to be like, OK, this is [Kendall's] thingshes taking it seriously.
> For more from *Kendall*, visit Allure.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## dangerouscurves

labelwhore04 said:


> I didnt know Big Sean was so short




Why is his rapper name BIG Sean?


----------



## Oryx816

dangerouscurves said:


> Why is his rapper name BIG Sean?




Because he is an oxymoron?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I guess the family finally felt bad for Kylie and asked Kanye to include her.

LOVE Kendall with the curls, she looks GREAT in that Allure spread.

In the Red dress she looks gorgeous as well but there is a close up where she looks like that chick Gigi from Sans of Sunset.


----------



## labelwhore04

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Drake Puts Tyga on Blast For Relationship with Kylie*
> 
> *        44 minutes ago BY TMZ STAFF     *
> 
> ll-media.tmz.com/2015/02/13/0212-drake-tyga-launch-1.jpg
> *Drake* has made it clear ... he's at war with* Tyga* ... calling out the 25-year-old very publicly for dating 17-year-old* Kylie Jenner.*
> Drake dropped an album Thursday night and one of the cuts takes direct aim at Tyga. The lyric goes like this:
> -- "Oh you tried, it's so childish calling my name on the world stage
> You need to act your age and not your girl's age."
> Tyga -- who recently did an interview and called Drake "fake" -- fired back "Drake u still a *****. All that sneak dissing is weak. Just pull up. I know where u live and u know my address. U been ducking the fade from Brown."
> The "fade from Brown" clearly relates to Drake's long-standing feud with Chris Brown over* Rihanna* and *Karrueche*.
> Tyga deleted the tweet.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3RdatmOsf



Its about time someone calls him out


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Tivo said:


> Meanwhile NONE of them give a rats *** that Bruce has killed someone back home and might need some support.



Geez, you make it sound like he intentionally killed someone. Plus, we all know they're selfish and don't care!


----------



## knics33

That Allure shot is the best I have seen Kendall look. I feel sorry for Kylie... the insecurities, how young she is, the plastic surgery. Kim's nose is starting to scare me. I feel like if I look at Justin Beiber for longer than 1.7 seconds I might break out into hives. Ugh.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Tivo said:


> Meanwhile NONE of them give a rats *** that Bruce has killed someone back home and might need some support.




It wasn't intentional.

Its ironic because you are mentioning how Bruce needs support. But you also state, "Bruce has killed someone back home," which is the least supportive thing one can say in this situation. He obviously feels guilty and saying that would make him feel worse.


----------



## dangerouscurves

oryx816 said:


> because he is an oxymoron?




&#128521;&#128077;


----------



## Oryx816

dangerouscurves said:


> &#128521;&#128077;


----------



## mrsinsyder

My dad was in a car accident that killed someone (not his fault) and he was depressed about it for years. Now it's been 20 or so and he says he still thinks about them every day.

But in K land, life goes on.


----------



## poopsie

*On having no tattoos:* &#8220;I have a really weird thing about &#8216;forever.&#8217; _And my sister Kim always said, &#8216;Don&#8217;t put a bumper sticker on a Bentley.&#8217;&#8221;     


_Riiiiiight.........................but deforming yourself with plastic surgery is ok


----------



## Oryx816

poopsie said:


> *On having no tattoos:* I have a really weird thing about forever. _And my sister Kim always said, Dont put a bumper sticker on a Bentley.
> 
> 
> _Riiiiiight.........................but deforming yourself with plastic surgery is ok




Kim stole that from Bill Murray, who when asked about tattoos said, "you don't put a bumper sticker on a Ferrari."  Nothing about Kim is original....nothing.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I'm guessing Bill Murray might not have been the first to say that either. I hear that expression all the time.


----------



## Oryx816

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I'm guessing Bill Murray might not have been the first to say that either. I hear that expression all the time.




Probably not, but people are all over it attributing a witticism to Kim which is not possible as she is a half wit.


----------



## BPC

poopsie said:


> *On having no tattoos:* I have a really weird thing about forever. _And my sister Kim always said, *Dont put a bumper sticker on a Bentley.*
> 
> 
> _Riiiiiight.........................but deforming yourself with plastic surgery is ok



I remember the first time I heard her say it.. I wanted to scream.... 
"why not? you put lipstick on a pig."


----------



## poopsie

Kim is as much a Bentley as a VW is a Rolls


----------



## dangerouscurves

poopsie said:


> Kim is as much a Bentley as a VW is a Rolls




Or this


----------



## Chloe_chick999

dangerouscurves said:


> Or this
> View attachment 2895154



That little round car is the cutest thing ever &#128516;


----------



## Oryx816

dangerouscurves said:


> Or this
> View attachment 2895154




If Kim considers herself a Bentley then I actually prefer the look of this by far.


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> ***** Soho Hotel during New York Fashion Week in New York City, New York on February 12, 2015.







kendall is the only one dressed like a person with good sense!

kylie has no coat on and looks like she is freezing - and then khloe's chest is almost bare for the world to see!!!   SMDH


----------



## Avril

dangerouscurves said:


> Or this
> View attachment 2895154



OMG!!!! That is quite possibly the cutest car ever!!! It's like a little bubble on wheels!!!


----------



## bag-princess

poopsie said:


> *On having no tattoos:* I have a really weird thing about forever. _And my sister Kim always said, Dont put a bumper sticker on a Bentley.
> 
> 
> _*Riiiiiight.........................but deforming yourself with plastic surgery is ok*




you can't expect that fool to have good sense!





BPC said:


> I remember the first time I heard her say it.. I wanted to scream....
> *"why not? you put lipstick on a pig."*








Chloe_chick999 said:


> That little round car is the cutest thing ever &#128516;





omg - it is too precious!!  

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## chowlover2

poopsie said:


> *On having no tattoos:* I have a really weird thing about forever. _And my sister Kim always said, Dont put a bumper sticker on a Bentley.
> 
> 
> _Riiiiiight.........................but deforming yourself with plastic surgery is ok




What's funny is a few years back when I still watched the show Kendall was going to run off to Vegas to get a rather large tattoo at the base of her neck. Another one of their simple storylines.


----------



## Humbugged

http://pagesix.com/2015/02/13/kylie-modeled-in-kanyes-show-because-kendall-was-unavailable/


NY Post says that Kylie was only asked to do Kanye's show when he couldn't get Kendall who had already signed as an exclusive with Alexander Wang.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Humbugged said:


> http://pagesix.com/2015/02/13/kylie-modeled-in-kanyes-show-because-kendall-was-unavailable/
> 
> 
> NY Post says that Kylie was only asked to do Kanye's show when he couldn't get Kendall who had already signed as an exclusive with Alexander Wang.



It's incredible how fashion industry's been using her (Kendall) to reach out to masses. Or in this case, kids under twenty.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Cinamonn_girl said:


> It's incredible how fashion industry's been using her (Kendall) to reach out to masses. Or in this case, kids under twenty.



I understand what you're saying. But I think the fashion industry has always been trying to reach out to the younger folk. And a lot of people under 20 actually hate the Kardashian/Jenners. It is pretty surprising actually.


----------



## cristincline

chowlover2 said:


> What's funny is a few years back when I still watched the show Kendall was going to run off to Vegas to get a rather large tattoo at the base of her neck. Another one of their simple storylines.




I was thinking the same thing. Lol


----------



## Humbugged

For Alexander Wang A/W 15


----------



## MsPineapple

The hair?


----------



## Humbugged

MsPineapple said:


> The hair?




They all looked like that .Big ole combat boots with chains and Ringu hair .Molly Blair was extremely scary


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The Ring goes couture? All said, Kendall did a good job - she kept to the brief.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall Jenner wasn't born when Beetlejuice first hit the big screen 25 years ago.

But the fashion model certainly seemed to seek inspiration from the black and white stripes of Tim Burton's famous character on Saturday night.

The 19-year-old channeled gothic chic for the evening when she stepped out in a vertical-striped jumpsuit for a LOVE magazine signing, only hours after walking the Alexander Wang NYFW runway in a haunting all-black image.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-jumpsuit-killer-stilettos.html#ixzz3Rpq7dtz8


----------



## Lounorada

One word for that look, Beetlejuice...
Her face looks very lacklustre in these pictures, no spark there.


----------



## michie

She looks pretty and fresh-faced. Makes me really sad for Kylie, though, who looks like she's in her 6th season of RHOBH.


----------



## labelwhore04

michie said:


> She looks pretty and fresh-faced. Makes me really sad for Kylie, though, *who looks like she's in her 6th season of RHOBH*.



 Forreal though, Kylie looks like she could be Kims age.

What's ironic is that Kourtney and Kendall look the best and they also happen to be the ones who've had the least work done and wear the least makeup. Natural is ALWAYS better.


----------



## zippie

I don't care what anyone says, Kendall is a natural beauty and absolutely looks every bit a model.


----------



## Humbugged

Kendall is walking for DVF again this evening . 

According to her agent on snapchat she has fittings later on today for donna karan, oscar de la renta and vera wang








Backstage at DVF


----------



## anitalilac

zippie said:


> I don't care what anyone says, Kendall is a natural beauty and absolutely looks every bit a model.



Agree!


----------



## Oruka

She embodied the A wang look so well and soooo freakin elegant on the runway!


----------



## labelwhore04

zippie said:


> I don't care what anyone says, Kendall is a natural beauty and absolutely looks every bit a model.



I agree. She's beautiful and is definitely model material. She may never be the next Gisele but she's a solid model for sure.


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> One word for that look, Beetlejuice...
> Her face looks very lacklustre in these pictures, no spark there.





that is exactly what the dailymail article said!
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-jumpsuit-killer-stilettos.html#ixzz3Rpq7dtz8




zippie said:


> I don't care what anyone says, Kendall is a natural beauty and absolutely looks every bit a model.




ITA with you.  i think she was born for this!http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## twinkle.tink

Kendall looks fabulous!

Did I read Kris was saying she was going to concentrate on Kendall more?

Kendall....RUN! Far, far, far away and PLEASE, take Kylie with you.

Kylie, you're a pretty girl...follow Kendall's lead and lose the 'pose'.


----------



## Humbugged




----------



## Swanky

I think Kendall is adorable when she smiles!


----------



## Humbugged

She opened the show


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think Kendall is adorable when she smiles!




Yes she looks worlds cuter when she smiles. 

Her face is looking better in these pics. Idk what was wrong with it in the last few sets. Too much makeup maybe.


----------



## charmesh

I thought Kendall didn't walk in Kanyes show because she signed an exclusive with Alexander Wang? But now she's in all these other shoes. I bet her agent warned her away from the nonsense


----------



## Humbugged

charmesh said:


> I thought Kendall didn't walk in Kanyes show because she signed an exclusive with Alexander Wang? But now she's in all these other shoes. I bet her agent warned her away from the nonsense





Semi - exclusive .It meant he got first dibs on her.Kanye would have had to go through her agency to book her .Khloe and Kim got asked about that exact thing last year and they said exactly that .Gone are the days i guess of her pimping Rob's sock line gratis.

Her agents are wired in though .They actually went back and wrote her walking for Sherri Hill and Avril Lavigne at 16/17 out of her resume .And notice she only walks in Blue Chip shows not a whole load of mid level stuff .She will never be doing 50-60 a season like some of them. 20 -25 impact shows at the most if she walks all 4 cities .Though she is supposed to be doing Brazil in the Summer as she signed a deal with a label down there.


----------



## Encore Hermes

She is cute, pretty, so many are. But, I don't see 'it'.


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> She is cute, pretty, so many are. But, I don't see 'it'.



Me neither. 
There isn't a single spark in her, nothing that makes her stand out. She's extremely 'meh'.


----------



## labelwhore04

Encore Hermes said:


> She is cute, pretty, so many are. But, I don't see 'it'.



Well 99% of models don't have "it." Not everyone can be Gisele or Naomi or any of the handful of supermodels out there. Only .00000001% of models ever make it to supermodel status. But Kendall is a decent model and so far she's been doing very well, she's accomplished more so far than most models could ever dream of, so that's really all that matters. You don't necessarily have to be anything special to become a successful model, just like how there are many actors/actresses out there who make a decent living but never get to Angelina Jolie status.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Humbugged said:


>


Her eyes are hauntingly sad here. I wonder what she's been put through to get where she is.


----------



## bisousx

mrsinsyder said:


> Her eyes are hauntingly sad here. *I wonder what she's been put through* to get where she is.



Probably zip zero zilch. Kim and Kris did all the dirty work. Kendall is just reaping the benefits. As for her sad eyes, well if someone paid me thousands to look sad for a photo, I'd be all over it like hayyy.


----------



## mrsinsyder

bisousx said:


> Probably zip zero zilch. Kim and Kris did all the dirty work. Kendall is just reaping the benefits. As for her sad eyes, well if someone paid me thousands to look sad for a photo, I'd be all over it like hayyy.


I meant more towards the BI floating around that she escorts in Dubai, PMK advertised her services on the deep web, etc., etc.


----------



## Lounorada

Doesn't hurt to have Kanyes 'connections' or a famous family name when your 'starting out' with your modelling career. Nepotism is Kendulls best asset.
IMO the majority of models _do_ have 'it', that something special that sets them apart from the rest. There is quite a lot of successful models out there who are unique but not supermodels, then there is the few that are just pretty and tall that one would forget in a flash, to me Kendull falls into that category. 
But then again she was famous to begin with so it's hard to measure her modelling successes from hard work and true talent, when actually it's all been handed to her on a silver platter through her family fame and 'connections'. She wouldn't know hard work if it slapped her in the face.


----------



## Humbugged

mrsinsyder said:


> Her eyes are hauntingly sad here. I wonder what she's been put through to get where she is.




It's a bog standard call sheet for getting dressed for the runway .


----------



## Bentley1

Encore Hermes said:


> She is cute, pretty, so many are. But, I don't see 'it'.




Same here


----------



## Jennifer N

Backstage at DVF
allthingskendall.tumblr.com


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Lounorada said:


> Doesn't hurt to have Kanyes 'connections' or a famous family name when your 'starting out' with your modelling career. Nepotism is Kendulls best asset.
> IMO the majority of models _do_ have 'it', that something special that sets them apart from the rest. There is quite a lot of successful models out there who are unique but not supermodels, then there is the few that are just pretty and tall that one would forget in a flash, to me Kendull falls into that category.
> But then again she was famous to begin with so it's hard to measure her modelling successes from hard work and true talent, when actually it's all been handed to her on a silver platter through her family fame and 'connections'. She wouldn't know hard work if it slapped her in the face.



This.

Kendall's a beautiful girl, no one's denying that, but she'd not be where she is now if it weren't for her family.


----------



## caitlin1214

Oryx816 said:


> Kim stole that from Bill Murray, who when asked about tattoos said, "you don't put a bumper sticker on a Ferrari."  Nothing about Kim is original....nothing.



Also, it's cute that Kim thinks of herself as a Bentley.


----------



## Chanel522

Kendall is a pretty girl, IMO...but no prettier than a ton of other girls I see at the mall or out walking around. She has a definite model shape for runway, but Gisele, Alessandra, Miranda...they all have a lot more definition to their bodies even though they're thin. They also all have impressive facial bone structuring whereas Kendall is much much less dynamic in that area. There's not really anything about her that stands out. Maybe that's it. Pretty girl, but like a lot of you are saying, she lacks the "it" factor.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

3.1 Phillip Lim fashion show at Skylight Clarkson SQ. on February 16, 2015 in New York City.


----------



## Oryx816

^ now Kylie has a grill?  Gross.


----------



## littlerock

Can someone tell me why these women (anyone really!) wear grills? I will never understand the appeal. It's beyond tacky and gross.


----------



## berrydiva

littlerock said:


> Can someone tell me why these women (anyone really!) wear grills? I will never understand the appeal. It's beyond tacky and gross.



It's a hip-hop thing. Too storied of a history to explain, which started in the 80s with the advent of hip-hop, but the Kardashians are down with the hip hop crowd now so that's their new identity. 

This should explain while providing a nice beat to shake your tailfeather


----------



## littlerock

berrydiva said:


> It's a hip-hop thing. Too storied of a history to explain, which started in the 80s with the advent of hip-hop, but the Kardashians are down with the hip hop crowd now so that's their new identity.
> 
> This should explain while providing a nice beat to shake your tailfeather




Yeah, I just don't get why women are doing it. The only one who should be allowed to wear a grill is flava-flav. LOL Did I spell that right? Seriously, no other human should be allowed.


----------



## lvmk

caitlin1214 said:


> Also, it's cute that Kim thinks of herself as a Bentley.




Your avatar is hilarious!!! I wish I could see what it says though but I can't because I'm on my iPhone.


----------



## berrydiva

littlerock said:


> Yeah, I just don't get why women are doing it. The only one who should be allowed to wear a grill is flava-flav. LOL Did I spell that right? Seriously, no other human should be allowed.


It's just fashion. Nothing much to be explained...kind of no way to answer the why.


----------



## Humbugged

Kendall walking Donna Karan


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Hmmm her face looks rough there


----------



## Lounorada

So basic.


----------



## Ladybug09

Humbugged said:


> Kendall walking Donna Karan











Glitterandstuds said:


> Hmmm her face looks rough there


Looks like the chick from Charmed who dated Marilyn Manson Rose something....


----------



## Jayne1

Ladybug09 said:


> Looks like the chick from Charmed who dated Marilyn Manson Rose something....


Yes!  One of her original faces, but yes, that's who she looks like here!


----------



## Lounorada

This happened last month, I didn't see it posted on here.


Kylie posted this thirsty picture, Tyga shared it with that comment... but it was deleted shortly after. 
Gross.


----------



## LavenderIce

I can't with Tyga and Kylie.


----------



## KayuuKathey

Kendall looks pretty but not the right casting for Donna Karan, im still trying to get used to seeing her all over tbh.. the body for modeling yes but the face is alright..


----------



## KayuuKathey

Lounorada said:


> This happened last month, I didn't see it posted on here.
> 
> 
> Kylie posted this thirsty picture, Tyga shared it with that comment... but it was deleted shortly after.
> Gross.



LOL damn..no words on that.


----------



## legaldiva

Amber Rose won herself a new fan for her appearance on the Breakfast Club.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall backstage.

via tumblr


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Tyga is so gross. 

Kendall's face looks bad again. It changes so drastically from day to day.


----------



## starrysky

I'm sorry, I'm just underwhelmed. She's obviously a pretty girl with a nice body but I'm not seeing the it factor to match the hype.


----------



## princess101804

don't people make more $ sitting front row at these fashion shows than actually walking them? idk i feel like runway models, while it's a job, don't actually make a lot of $...


----------



## AEGIS

it's her nose
it's not refined.


----------



## AlbertsLove

KayuuKathey said:


> LOL damn..no words on that.




I understand that sometime young girls get carried away and think they are in love. They don't see how being with an older guy is not bad, BUT he should know better!!! He is a grown man.  Gross.


----------



## originallyxelle

I think Kendall looked great at DVF. The best she has looked this week.


Why isn't anyone slapping the nonsense out of Kylie? Bad press and her image is worse than ever. Whoever is advising her should be fired. The worst part is she is still a minor and her parents are too caught up in their own lives to guide their own child.


----------



## shiny_things

Um if this was in the real world I think someone would be calling child protection over Kylie and Tyga's inappropriate relationship and Kylie's sudden exploitation.

I mean if I were 16 (as she was when she got with Tyga) and I started dating a guy 10 years older than me who had a kid and dumped his fiancee (and my sister's supposed friend) for me, my family would be all over his *** and I would do the same if it were my sister. Isn't that what normal families do, you know show concern for inappropriate behaviours and relationships?

It shows just what this family is all about that no one seems to care and encourage it.


----------



## caitlin1214

lvmk said:


> Your avatar is hilarious!!! I wish I could see what it says though but I can't because I'm on my iPhone.



Thanks! It says Fix the Internet, Pam Poovey.


Her back tattoo is the third stanza of a Lord Byron poem:

http://uproxx.com/tv/2011/04/archer-reference-of-the-week-a-lord-byron-back-tattoo/


----------



## Chanel522

AEGIS said:


> it's her nose
> 
> it's not refined.




Yes!! That's what I've always said. Get her a new nose and she would look 100x more "model-ish".


----------



## lh211

shiny_things said:


> Um if this was in the real world I think someone would be calling child protection over Kylie and Tyga's inappropriate relationship and Kylie's sudden exploitation.
> 
> I mean if I were 16 (as she was when she got with Tyga) and I started dating a guy 10 years older than me who had a kid and dumped his fiancee (and my sister's supposed friend) for me, *my family would be all over his *** and I would do the same if it were my sister.* Isn't that what normal families do, you know show concern for inappropriate behaviours and relationships?
> 
> It shows just what this family is all about that no one seems to care and encourage it.



To put it simply, her mother is calling the paps not child protection... Remember this is the same mommy who released her daughter's sex tape and encouraged them to expose and embarrass themselves on a badly scripted reality TV show. Not to mention set up Kimmy with the "escorting" rich old men around the world for events.


----------



## Fran0421

I am not really caught up on the whole tyga/ kylie relationship. So he was in a relationship and had a baby  with some girl who was also friends with the kardashians and now there is like a three way between them and kylie or he seperated from the mum?? Either way, so wrong as she is underage and its just plain bad for her image.


----------



## sabrunka

I was listening to the radio this morning, and Tyga was being interviewed by the breakfast club (don't know their names, or even where they are based, but I was listening to a local detroit hip hop station) anyways, they asked him about Kylie and what's going on with Ambers' accusations, and he said that him and Kylie are just friends, nothing more (odd, as someone recently posted his re-post of her picture which said something like "I hit that errday") and that they just like to hang out and it's strictly a friend-only relationship that they have.  Interesting.  I find it pathetic how much celebrities lie.  Does he not realize that many people saw that instagram post? My goodness...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yeah I heard it too. Delusion at its finest. I was actually disappointed because Charla did not go in as hard as he usually does. I guess their mutual dislike for Drake is why he was so soft on this pedo.


----------



## Humbugged

sabrunka said:


> I was listening to the radio this morning, and Tyga was being interviewed by the breakfast club (don't know their names, or even where they are based, but I was listening to a local detroit hip hop station) anyways, they asked him about Kylie and what's going on with Ambers' accusations, and he said that him and Kylie are just friends, nothing more (*odd, as someone recently posted his re-post of her picture which said something like "I hit that errday*") and that they just like to hang out and it's strictly a friend-only relationship that they have.  Interesting.  I find it pathetic how much celebrities lie.  Does he not realize that many people saw that instagram post? My goodness...




The re post didn't come from him.It was posted on a fake account that someone had set up not his .And originally posted on a site that just this week photoshopped a pic of Kylie (age about 9/10 claiming she was 14) ,next to one of  him from a couple of years ago implying they were somehow together at the time.

Not that it makes any of it any better .


----------



## berrydiva

Humbugged said:


> The re post didn't come from him.It was posted on a fake account that someone had set up not his .And originally posted on a site that just this week photoshopped a pic of Kylie (age about 9/10 claiming she was 14) ,next to one of  him from a couple of years ago implying they were somehow together at the time.
> 
> Not that it makes any of it any better .


you're talking about a different pic? The one sabrunka's talking about is this one below which was real. Tyga's comment is below the pic which he later deleted but the internet remembers all.


----------



## Staci_W

25 year old men and 17 year old girls shouldn't even be hanging out as friends. What could they possibly have in common? As a mother, I would be putting a stop to this crap. Her father should be protecting her too. It's sad. When she's older she's going to realize how wrong this was.


----------



## berrydiva

Fran0421 said:


> I am not really caught up on the whole tyga/ kylie relationship. So he was in a relationship and had a baby  with some girl who was also friends with the kardashians and now there is like a three way between them and kylie or he seperated from the mum?? Either way, so wrong as she is underage and its just plain bad for her image.



Tyga was engaged to Blac Chyna and they have a child. Kim somehow befriended Blac Chyna. Tyga and Blac Chyna split, next thing you know he's seen exclusively with Kylie all of the time, in LA, Vegas, Paris...traveling together by themselves. It doesn't take a blind man to see that they're dating. No three way involved...just very unacceptable behavior happening between Kylie and Tyga. 



sabrunka said:


> I was listening to the radio this morning, and Tyga was being interviewed by the breakfast club (don't know their names, or even where they are based, but I was listening to a local detroit hip hop station) anyways, they asked him about Kylie and what's going on with Ambers' accusations, and he said that him and Kylie are just friends, nothing more (odd, as someone recently posted his re-post of her picture which said something like "I hit that errday") and that they just like to hang out and it's strictly a friend-only relationship that they have.  Interesting.  I find it pathetic how much celebrities lie.  Does he not realize that many people saw that instagram post? My goodness...


Breakfast club is based in NY. He's full of it and I'm surprised Charlamagne let it go that easy.


----------



## Humbugged

Backstage at Vera Wang


----------



## shiny_things

sabrunka said:


> I was listening to the radio this morning, and Tyga was being interviewed by the breakfast club (don't know their names, or even where they are based, but I was listening to a local detroit hip hop station) anyways, they asked him about Kylie and what's going on with Ambers' accusations, and he said that him and Kylie are just friends, nothing more (odd, as someone recently posted his re-post of her picture which said something like "I hit that errday") and that they just like to hang out and it's strictly a friend-only relationship that they have.  Interesting.  I find it pathetic how much celebrities lie.  Does he not realize that many people saw that instagram post? My goodness...



Doesn't he kind of have to deny it? Isn't it illegal in some states?


----------



## YSoLovely

Who was it that said she was an Alexander Wang exclusive? Lol. Not even semi-exclusive.


----------



## Humbugged

Deleted comment (because I was replying to an non existent comment DOH)


----------



## Humbugged

Marc for Marc Jacobs


----------



## charmesh

At least Kylie is smart enough to stay out of the Khloe/ Amber Rose battle. An sex with a minor is illegal in all states. It's even illegal to go out of the US for the purpose of having sex with a minor. So they can go where they like but the minute he admits to it, he's going to jail.


----------



## Humbugged

Oscar de La Renta


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Good for her-she's getting booked left and right


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Love that purple Oscar de La Renta.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her lips.


----------



## Vlad

Tonight at Oscar de la Renta. Shot by yours truly.


----------



## labelwhore04

Sasha2012 said:


> Her lips.




but its just lipliner!   ......


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Vlad said:


> Tonight at Oscar de la Renta. Shot by yours truly.



Nice pics Vlad! &#128515;


----------



## anitalilac

Vlad said:


> Tonight at Oscar de la Renta. Shot by yours truly.



Ooohhh!! Lucky Vlad!! Beautiful pics...is she as beautiful in real life?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Vlad said:


> Tonight at Oscar de la Renta. Shot by yours truly.



Nice work Vlad - great shots


----------



## chowlover2

Vlad said:


> Tonight at Oscar de la Renta. Shot by yours truly.




Great shots Vlad!


----------



## Jayne1

Vlad said:


> Tonight at Oscar de la Renta. Shot by yours truly.


Well done!


----------



## originallyxelle

I love the ODLR shots!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Vlad said:


> Tonight at Oscar de la Renta. Shot by yours truly.



It looks like she's trying to figure out whether or not you're a pap.


----------



## shiny_things

The thing I like about Oscar's collection are that they are clothes that people would actually wear.

Kanye's on the other hand you'd only wear if you were drunk, high or not human.


----------



## queenofshopping

Sasha2012 said:


> Her lips.





Her face has zero movement whatsoever. Holy crap she has had a lot of work done. So sad.


----------



## caitlin1214

Vlad said:


> Tonight at Oscar de la Renta. Shot by yours truly.


 Beautiful photos!

(And the gown is gorgeous.)


----------



## bag-princess

shiny_things said:


> *The thing I like about Oscar's collection are that they are clothes that people would actually wear.*
> 
> Kanye's on the other hand you'd only wear if you were drunk, high or not human.






that is what i have always loved about his collections!!!


----------



## NYCBelle

queenofshopping said:


> Her face has zero movement whatsoever. Holy crap she has had a lot of work done. So sad.



horrible


----------



## NYCBelle

queenofshopping said:


> Her face has zero movement whatsoever. Holy crap she has had a lot of work done. So sad.



Taking a good look at Kylie because unfortunately this will be North in 16 years


----------



## meluvs2shop

As a mother, daughter, sister etc. myself I find her look so disturbing. Probably more so bc of her age. No bueno in my book.


----------



## michie

Her mouth looks painful when it moves.


----------



## Humbugged

at Michael Kors


----------



## mrsinsyder

It's funny that a lot of folks in the Bruce Jenner thread hold him up like such a saint, and he's letting his 17 year old participate in all these shenanigans.

They're all terrible humans.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Sasha2012 said:


> Her lips.




Yikes. Her entire mouth area is so bad. With lip injections, you have to keep on getting them, right? Like they're not like a boob job where you do it once and it's done? I think that's what makes her look so freaky.


----------



## charmesh

mrsinsyder said:


> It's funny that a lot of folks in the Bruce Jenner thread hold him up like such a saint, and he's letting his 17 year old participate in all these shenanigans.
> 
> They're all terrible humans.


Nope! Not true! At least once a week one of us point out that this is the third set of children he's abandoned, or that he wanted to abort a child by his first wife. And I'm convinced that the whole transition is just another storyline.


----------



## AEGIS

mrsinsyder said:


> It's funny that a lot of folks in the Bruce Jenner thread hold him up like such a saint, and he's letting his 17 year old participate in all these shenanigans.
> 
> They're all terrible humans.





Naaahh we talk about what a sheithead he is all the time.


----------



## littlerock

I can tell you with absolute certainty that the transition stuff is not a storyline. 100%.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

littlerock said:


> I can tell you with absolute certainty that the transition stuff is not a storyline. 100%.



I never thought it was. If that makes me naive, maybe. But I thought it made sense when it came out that he wanted to transition.

I'm curious how you know with certainty!


----------



## zaara10

meluvs2shop said:


> As a mother, daughter, sister etc. myself I find her look so disturbing. Probably more so bc of her age. No bueno in my book.



She was a cute & normal teenager before, but I guess that doesn't make you popular enough in their messed up world. Sad. 
She's starting to look like Big Ang.


----------



## charmesh

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I never thought it was. If that makes me naive, maybe. But I thought it made sense when it came out that he wanted to transition.
> 
> I'm curious how you know with certainty!





littlerock said:


> I can tell you with absolute certainty that the transition stuff is not a storyline. 100%.


What has he done that can't be reversed rather quickly? He wants to transition but he's still living as a man. You can't have the surgery unless you're living as woman for a year. At the very least he's exploiting the situation by waiting until he's filming his show to living as a woman. Long hair, painted nails, and bad plastic surgery don't make you a woman.


----------



## littlerock

charmesh said:


> What has he done that can't be reversed rather quickly? He wants to transition but he's still living as a man. You can't have the surgery unless you're living as woman for a year. At the very least he's exploiting the situation by waiting until he's filming his show to living as a woman. Long hair, painted nails, and bad plastic surgery don't make you a woman.



What, in your eyes, would make it acceptable to you? Is it because he's not automatically wearing a dress? What would you deem appropriate for living as a woman? He is in the process of feminizing himself, is it just not fast enough for you? Perhaps he is not rushing into things so his family has time to adjust. He has more kids than the crazy kardashian klan. Perhaps he'd rather tell his own story to the world rather than letting tabloids get to it first, not that that isn't already happening, but it seems like he is trying to control this and I personally don't see a problem with that. YMMV.


----------



## littlerock

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I never thought it was. If that makes me naive, maybe. But I thought it made sense when it came out that he wanted to transition.
> 
> I'm curious how you know with certainty!



PM'd you


----------



## Lounorada

AEGIS said:


> Naaahh we talk about what a sheithead he is all the time.


----------



## Jayne1

littlerock said:


> I can tell you with absolute certainty that the transition stuff is not a storyline. 100%.



I may not have any insider information, but I also think it is 100% certain he is transitioning.

If you've watched him over the years that is and listened to his implications given in an indirect manner about ex wives. All the pieces are falling into place.


----------



## Hermes4evah

Vlad said:


> Tonight at Oscar de la Renta. Shot by yours truly.




You know, it's true what someone said earlier about her nose being "imperfect".  However, she's still a beautiful girl and her nose is what makes her look like a beautiful version of herself. If she succumbs to the Kardassian way and alters it, she'll be one step closer to looking like everyone else that does PS.  (Hello Kim)  I hope she has the self esteem to keep it.  I'll respect her more. 

Giselle was turned down for modeling 52 times because of her "imperfect" face but that woman had no self esteem issues obviously.

On the flip side. Does anyone think Kylie does Botox? Please say no.


----------



## Jayne1

Hermes4evah said:


> You know, it's true what someone said earlier about her nose being "imperfect".  However, she's still a beautiful girl and her nose is what makes her look like a beautiful version of herself. If she succumbs to the Kardassian way and alters it, she'll be one step closer to looking like everyone else that does PS.  (Hello Kim)  I hope she has the self esteem to keep it.  I'll respect her more.
> 
> *Giselle was turned down for modeling 52 times because of her "imperfect" face but that woman had no self esteem issues obviously.*



Giselle did do her nose though.  Plus boobs, that seem to come and go.  I remember when she got them.  I also remember her walking for Prada with her original nose and flat chest, so she was definitely working and very gorgeous.

I agree that Kendal Jenner looks lovely the way she is. After all, she got all those jobs plus the Estee Lauder contract with it.  I can't imagine her changing what worked for her.


----------



## Hermes4evah

Jayne1 said:


> Giselle did do her nose though.  Plus boobs, that seem to come and go.  I remember when she got them.  I also remember her walking for Prada with her original nose and flat chested so she was definitely working.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that Kendal Jenner looks lovely the way she is. After all, she got all those jobs plus the Estee Lauder contract with it.  I can't imagine her changing what worked for her.




Oh wow. I didn't know that. Thanks! I do think Giselle's original nose was not as nice as Kendall's.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I actually don't mind Giselle's original nose. *shrugs*


----------



## terebina786

littlerock said:


> PM'd you



PM me too!


----------



## Ladybug09

Jayne1 said:


> Giselle did do her nose though.  Plus boobs, that seem to come and go.  I remember when she got them. .


Yup!


----------



## charmesh

littlerock said:


> What, in your eyes, would make it acceptable to you? Is it because he's not automatically wearing a dress? What would you deem appropriate for living as a woman? He is in the process of feminizing himself, is it just not fast enough for you? Perhaps he is not rushing into things so his family has time to adjust. He has more kids than the crazy kardashian klan. Perhaps he'd rather tell his own story to the world rather than letting tabloids get to it first, not that that isn't already happening, but it seems like he is trying to control this and I personally don't see a problem with that. YMMV.



Maybe I'm just skeptical because the Ks are such liars. But even if they cut off his penis tomorrow, I doubt we would see him in dresses. Why would becoming female change his whole personality? Bruce is sporty. 

But why is he waiting for the show to start living as a woman? If he is waiting for his non-media whore children to adjust why is he even doing a show? And what do you want to bet that his sons will have a starring role in the show. 

There is nothing wrong with being a transsexual but there is something wrong with exploiting your transition.


----------



## littlerock

charmesh said:


> Maybe I'm just skeptical because the Ks are such liars.



Well, that's one argument I can understand.


----------



## Jayne1

charmesh said:


> Maybe I'm just skeptical because the Ks are such liars. But even if they cut off his penis tomorrow, I doubt we would see him in dresses. Why would becoming female change his whole personality? Bruce is sporty.
> 
> *But why is he waiting for the show to start living as a woman? *If he is waiting for his non-media whore children to adjust why is he even doing a show? And what do you want to bet that his sons will have a starring role in the show.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with being a transsexual but there is something wrong with exploiting your transition.


Wait -- you know how the Ks don't do anything without a sponsor, or someone paying the bills?  They promote Garth Fisher on their reality show (plastic surgery) and E pays for the vacations, Malibu beach house, etc.

What if Bruce is allowing himself to be filmed going though his transition because the doctors are working free of charge, in order to get publicity and exposure.

_Botch_ does all their corrective surgery gratis, but the doctors get fabulous publicity.  Same with Bruce's upcoming reality show? 

That's what he's waiting for?


----------



## afcgirl

Supermodels are often very plain looking in real life, without all of the makeup.  It is really all about the height, body type and bone structure.

Some of them are downright gawky.  I actually think Kendall fits in and that she is very pretty.


----------



## charmesh

Jayne1 said:


> Wait -- you know how the Ks don't do anything without a sponsor, or someone paying the bills?  They promote Garth Fisher on their reality show (plastic surgery) and E pays for the vacations, Malibu beach house, etc.
> 
> What if Bruce is allowing himself to be filmed going though his transition because the doctors are working free of charge, in order to get publicity and exposure.
> 
> _Botch_ does all their corrective surgery gratis, but the doctors get fabulous publicity.  Same with Bruce's upcoming reality show?
> 
> That's what he's waiting for?



That makes more sense to me. But the only publicity that anyone gets by associating with them is negative publicity.


----------



## Sasha2012

NYFW- Michael Kors

via tumblr


----------



## Avril

littlerock said:


> PM'd you



Will you PM me three please! I am very curious!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She looks good. More fresh faced than we've seen recently though that can be at the whim of the designers too.


----------



## charmesh

FreeSpirit71 said:


> She looks good. More fresh faced than we've seen recently though that can be at the whim of the designers too.



If the designer is designing ugly unwearable clothes of course the model isn't going to look good. Same goes for makeup. She's walked in a lot of shows in NY for designers who actually make clothes for women instead of for magazines


----------



## FreeSpirit71

charmesh said:


> If the designer is designing ugly unwearable clothes of course the model isn't going to look good. Same goes for makeup. She's walked in a lot of shows in NY for designers who actually make clothes for women instead of for magazines



Uh. Yes. That's what I was saying.


----------



## ByeKitty

Geeeez I don't get the hype around Gigi.


----------



## zippie

ByeKitty said:


> Geeeez I don't get the hype around Gigi.


 

I don't either.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Gigi is exotic looking, but for some reason always looks kinda puffy and swollen to me, like she just woke up after a night of having a lot of sodium.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

ByeKitty said:


> Geeeez I don't get the hype around Gigi.



In my opinion, catwalk is not Gigi's strength. She's one of those models though that photograph's really well in editorials.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendalls feature in Vogue Australia, March 2015 Issue

via tumblr


----------



## stylemepretty

It doesn't look like she's modelling, or even trying to. It just looks like she standing there.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Kendall is extremely lucky. Without her family's name and fame, she definitely would not have the model status she does. That Vogue Australia shoot is so blah and whatevs.


----------



## Bentley1

ByeKitty said:


> Geeeez I don't get the hype around Gigi.




Same here. She's cute, and it ends there for me.


----------



## CobaltBlu

her eyes are lifeless. she just seems like, there's nothing there.


----------



## shiny_things

littlerock said:


> PM'd you



Moi aussi, merci

Not that I disbelieve him.

The colour on that big blue coat Kendall is modelling is gorg!


----------



## caitlin1214

littlerock said:


> I can tell you with absolute certainty that the transition stuff is not a storyline. 100%.



PM, please!


----------



## Lounorada

Bentley1 said:


> Same here. She's cute, and it ends there for me.



Yep.

I'm sure in the past I've said Gigi is beautiful and sometimes she is, but most of the time I think she's not all that special. Runway does not suit her look, she looks better in editorial, but then she's a quite bland there too. Her poses and facial expressions can be very repetitive.


----------



## lh211

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Gigi is exotic looking, but for some reason always looks kinda puffy and swollen to me, like she just woke up after a night of having a lot of sodium.





Like Kendall, she's only where she is thanks to family. Both must feel a huge sense of achievement standing next to girls who have given up so much and came from nothing to model


----------



## labelwhore04

Kendall looks like more a model than Gigi. Gigis beautiful and exotic looking but she has a baby face, shes very commercial, not so much high fashion IMO.


----------



## knics33

Kendall is a complete snooze fest IMO... and only booking shows because of her name/the assumption that she will bring coverage and press to these collections/designers to a younger audience. But at least she does _something _other than booking plastic surgery appointments and Instagramming desperate attention-seeking photos. IDK... her shoots and runway stuff makes me yawn but at least she works and seems to have passion for something. That's admirable considering the idiots who raised her. JMO.


----------



## littlerock

So far, the thing I've liked her in the most, is the Alexander Wang walk. Everything else is very "blah". She has a great body for modeling and the girl is pretty, but her facial expressions (or lack there of) kill her print work for me. Actually, the print work she just did with the fun curly hair was nice.. that's all I got.


----------



## Jayne1

labelwhore04 said:


> Kendall looks like more a model than Gigi. *Gigis *beautiful and exotic looking but *she has a baby face,* shes very commercial, not so much high fashion IMO.


That baby face, which I agree, Gigi has, is what makes her so successful.  

She has that California, blonde, half naked, sexy child thing going for her.  She looks so innocent, but sexy and sultry at the same time.  

I prefer a striking adult face for modelling, but the Gigis of the world will always get lots of work.


----------



## littlerock

^Agreed. I love Gigi. I think she's a great model. Different look but better at print work, for sure.


----------



## dangerouscurves

How is Gigi exotic? I thought exotic means ethnic looking? Like Aishwarya Rai or Rihanna?


----------



## NYCBelle

Sasha2012 said:


> Kendalls feature in Vogue Australia, March 2015 Issue
> 
> via tumblr


----------



## Lounorada

NYCBelle said:


>




 Spot on!


----------



## charmesh

dangerouscurves said:


> How is Gigi exotic? I thought exotic means ethnic looking? Like Aishwarya Rai or Rihanna?



Exotic is not Rihanna. She looks like millions of other American girls.  What would she look like without stylist, makeup, and weave?


----------



## bisousx

dangerouscurves said:


> How is Gigi exotic? I thought exotic means ethnic looking? Like Aishwarya Rai or Rihanna?



She is half Palestinian. But either way, exotic is in the eye of the beholder. I'm sure she looks average to some people. To me she's stunning. Can she have a thread of her own?


----------



## littlerock

bisousx said:


> She is half Palestinian. But either way, exotic is in the eye of the beholder. I'm sure she looks average to some people. To me she's stunning. Can she have a thread of her own?



Yeah, she's dutch and palestinian. I think that can qualify as Exotic, IMO.


----------



## ByeKitty

To me, "exotic" means anything out of the ordinary... Race doesn't really play a role there for me. That being said, I know a few girls that look a lot like Gigi. She looks quite ordinary to me.


----------



## shiny_things

ByeKitty said:


> To me, "exotic" means anything out of the ordinary... Race doesn't really play a role there for me.



This! To me 'exotic' is just a certain quality that you can't quite identify.

I always think it's gross when models get a lot of work for that barely legal type vibe, like Gigi.


----------



## labelwhore04

dangerouscurves said:


> How is Gigi exotic? I thought exotic means ethnic looking? Like Aishwarya Rai or Rihanna?



Not necessarily. Exotic to me is anyone who looks unique. Yes Gigi may have blonde hair and blue/green eyes but she has a special look IMO, she stands out from the crowd. And its definitely her background that gave her those looks, palestinian and dutch is an exotic combination. She doesn't look like a typical white girl IMO. I can tell that she has an interesting background.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I think kendall is pretty, would fit well in a forever 21 or Gap ad






Is K scared, excited, no idea what the expression is for. Same with her sexy and she cant smolder.  
Gigi is more expressive 









 I read that Kendall's walk is getting better so that is a plus she is starting to master that.


----------



## Bentley1

ByeKitty said:


> To me, "exotic" means anything out of the ordinary... Race doesn't really play a role there for me. That being said, I know a few girls that look a lot like Gigi. She looks quite ordinary to me.




Yeah, I don't see where race comes Into play for "looking" exotic. Many people are more than one race and look beyond ordinary and average. She looks like an everyday Cali beach girl to me. Nothing stands out.
I find her sister, Bella, very exotic. Gigi, meh.


----------



## Jayne1

ByeKitty said:


> To me, "exotic" means anything out of the ordinary... Race doesn't really play a role there for me. That being said, I know a few girls that look a lot like Gigi. She looks quite ordinary to me.


I agree.  She looks, to me, like a gorgeous girl from a small town in the Midwest, who made it big in modelling.


----------



## Sasha2012

Marc Jacobs FW15

via tumblr


----------



## Fran0421

Gigi would be stunning as a vs model!


----------



## Humbugged

Fran0421 said:


> Gigi would be stunning as a vs model!




She is doing VS Pink


----------



## Fran0421

Oh was that the one in London or a coming one? Yay


----------



## dangerouscurves

For me exotic sounds like foreign and unusual. Noemi Lenoir, Penelope Cruz, these what I would consider exotic. Gigi with her blond hair and blue eyes and teenager face is far from exotic for me. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## YSoLovely

*Kanye West*

*Amber Was So Skanky*

*Kim Made Me Take 100 Showers*

 *         2/20/2015 1:00 AM PST BY TMZ STAFF     *

              EXCLUSIVE
*
Kanye West* says he couldn't have sex with* Kim Kardashian* until he took 100 showers to rid himself of the stench of *Amber Rose*.
 Our Kanye sources tell us ... Kanye taped a segment with "*The Breakfast Club*" Thursday and made it clear ... he's no fan of his ex who is now calling *his wife a whore*.
 Kanye was obviously talking metaphorically, but his point was clear  ... Kim found him unappealing at first because of his relationship with  Amber. 
*And then Kanye stirred up a hornet's nest, making it clear to the 'TBC' DJs that Tyga is in deep with 17-year-old Kylie Jenner. Kanye insinuated a smart guy makes his play early, saying, "He just got in there first."*
 The interview is schedule to air Friday on "The Breakfast Club" at 7 AM ET. 


Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3SHWDVmYK




Oh, Kanye...


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> Exotic is not Rihanna. *She looks like millions of other American girls.*  What would she look like without stylist, makeup, and weave?





not even!  



millions may be trying to look like HER.  and there are other people with stylists,makeup and weaves that still don't create what she does.


----------



## covetcoco

Jayne1 said:


> I agree.  She looks, to me, like a gorgeous girl from a small town in the Midwest, who made it big in modelling.




To me, Gigi looks like a fair coloured Kylie Jenner. Or vice versa. I think they have basically the same shaped facial features. Pretty in a girl next door kind of way, because they have youth on their side but somehow aged beyond their years by the overprocessed everything. Old babies. Benjamin buttons.


----------



## charmesh

bag-princess said:


> not even!
> 
> 
> 
> millions may be trying to look like HER.  and there are other people with stylists,makeup and weaves that still don't create what she does.



I'm talking about her features which seem fairly common.


----------



## Sasha2012

Welp Tyga just posted this on instagram.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I guess since Charla pulled out that age of consent map for him he doesn't give a damn. 

This was said months ago before she turned 17--- no grown man hangs out with someone that age unless they are effing. He has been hitting that since she was probably 15.


----------



## pursegrl12

yikes.....


----------



## shiny_things

It's 'people', Tyga. 'One of the dopest *people*'.

Does this lot have the collective IQ of a banana or something?


----------



## shoegal

Her lips look ridiculous


----------



## clevercat

It looks like she took a bicycle pump to her lips. They're even more inflated than usual.


----------



## shoegal

I've never expected anyone in her family to say anything about the relationship. They abdicated their roles as parents years ago. There's no way Kylie would listen to either Bruce or Kris. So that leaves her sisters as role models so none of this is surprising. I wouldn't doubt that they encouraged her to pursue what she wanted no matter of his relationship.


----------



## Lounorada

shiny_things said:


> It's 'people', Tyga. 'One of the dopest *people*'.
> 
> Does this lot have the collective IQ of a banana or something?




This.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

How long does it take of someone inflating their lips for it to look really ridiculous a la Meg Ryan?


----------



## berrydiva

Kylie is going to be the teen mom out of that lot.


----------



## charmesh

berrydiva said:


> Kylie is going to be the teen mom out of that lot.


And since she has more money than Tyga, she will probably end up paying him child support. She needs to speak to Halle Berry about having to pay for your baby to have the same lifestyle while at the baby daddy's house


----------



## Encore Hermes

I don't think she will be, (teen mom) I think she wants to be the wild jenner  and PMK makes sure they have birth control.


----------



## bag-princess

shiny_things said:


> It's 'people', Tyga. 'One of the dopest *people*'.
> 
> Does this lot have the collective IQ of a banana or something?




 it's not even worth the effort correcting him. 




berrydiva said:


> Kylie is going to be the teen mom out of that lot.





kris would never let that happen.


----------



## LavenderIce

berrydiva said:


> Kylie is going to be the teen mom out of that lot.





bag-princess said:


> kris would never let that happen.



I think PMK would let it happen.  What else does Kylie have to offer to keep them in the limelight?


----------



## charmesh

Encore Hermes said:


> I don't think she will be, (teen mom) I think she wants to be the wild jenner  and PMK makes sure they have birth control.



They are short on storylines & it's not like the family is known for actually raising their kids


----------



## labelwhore04

bag-princess said:


> it's not even worth the effort correcting him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *kris would never let that happen*.



She would probably love it. Just think of the many ways she would be able to profit off that... the storylines, the magazine covers, the E! specials. Kylie could probably even get her own teen mom type spin off show. Kris is probably salivating at the thought of it all.


----------



## Bentley1

Encore Hermes said:


> I don't think she will be, (teen mom) I think she wants to be the wild jenner  and PMK makes sure they have birth control.




I don't think she will be either.
She will take care of it, one way or another, and ensure she remains childless long enough to go buckwild for years to come.


----------



## gillianna

No way teen mom. Age 18 gives her porn opportunities and she can follow in Kim's footsteps. More money in porn for her.


----------



## Queenpixie

clevercat said:


> *It looks like she took a bicycle pump to her lips*. They're even more inflated than usual.



Literally cant stop laughing.

I keep scrolling up to that photo because it really looks that way


----------



## Staci_W

The man left his child's mother to f a 16 year old. Of course he has bad grammer.


----------



## bag-princess

LavenderIce said:


> I think PMK would let it happen.  What else does Kylie have to offer to keep them in the limelight?





charmesh said:


> They are short on storylines & it's not like the family is known for actually raising their kids





labelwhore04 said:


> She would probably love it. Just think of the many ways she would be able to profit off that... the storylines, the magazine covers, the E! specials. Kylie could probably even get her own teen mom type spin off show. Kris is probably salivating at the thought of it all.




all good points!  





gillianna said:


> No way teen mom. Age 18 gives her porn opportunities and she can follow in Kim's footsteps. More money in porn for her.




yea that is what i was thinking,too!


----------



## berrydiva

gillianna said:


> No way teen mom. Age 18 gives her porn opportunities and she can follow in Kim's footsteps. More money in porn for her.


Only thing is that Kim didn't do porn, she released one sex tape. I doubt Kylie will go a porn route...I peg her for teen mom before becoming a porn star....but I can see her having a sex tape 'leak' too.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

berrydiva said:


> Only thing is that Kim didn't do porn, she released one sex tape. I doubt Kylie will go a porn route...I peg her for teen mom before becoming a porn star....but I can see her having a sex tape 'leak' too.



She'll definitely have the offers on her 18th birthday, either way!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Apparently this was edited out of Kanye's video, him saying Kylie and Tyga are "in love".


----------



## ByeKitty

berrydiva said:


> Only thing is that Kim didn't do porn, she released one sex tape. I doubt Kylie will go a porn route...I peg her for teen mom before becoming a porn star....but I can see her having a sex tape 'leak' too.


You just described Farrah Abraham!


----------



## Oryx816

clevercat said:


> It looks like she took a bicycle pump to her lips. They're even more inflated than usual.




True!  I have had burgers that are less plump.


----------



## Oryx816

shiny_things said:


> it's 'people', tyga. 'one of the dopest *people*'.
> 
> 
> 
> Does this lot have the collective iq of a banana or something?




:d


----------



## madeinnyc

Lol that Tyga says she's one of the realist people but uses a picture of her looking like a plastic blowup doll.


----------



## morgan20

Those lips though...Is she still saying it's lip liner?


----------



## charmesh

morgan20 said:


> Those lips though...Is she still saying it's lip liner?


Yes she is. Once the Kardashian Jenners tell a lie they stick to it, even in the face of hard proof


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

charmesh said:


> Yes she is. Once the Kardashian Jenners tell a lie they stick to it, even in the face of hard proof




I mean according to them, the only surgery or procedure they've had is Kourtney's boobs, Kris's facelift and Bruce's nose. And for Kim, she's apparently all natural! 

That alone shows how full of BS they are!


----------



## Sasha2012

Tyga spoke on Kylie, his instagram post and Kanye during his interview on Hot 97.












Full interview


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

CB was drunk/high as hell in that interview. Mess. 

Tyra really believes the bulls*t he's spewing about him and Kylie just being 'friends'. Bye, crusty. No one believes you.


----------



## charmesh

Sasha2012 said:


> Tyga spoke on Kylie, his instagram post and Kanye during his interview on Hot 97.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full interview




I guess he has a better pr person than the Ks. He doesn't say anything disrespectful about Chynna or Amber. someone still needs to slap him in the head for dating Kylie. But he will learn that those women are career suicide. Maybe that will be his punishment

And Chris Brown needs to shut up with his woman beating behind. You don't go all the way to Paris to just chill with a 16-17 year old girl


----------



## Thingofbeauty

charmesh said:


> I guess he has a better pr person than the Ks. He doesn't say anything disrespectful about Chynna or Amber. someone still needs to slap him in the head for dating Kylie. But he will learn that those women are career suicide. Maybe that will be his punishment
> 
> And Chris Brown needs to shut up with his woman beating behind. You don't go all the way to Paris to just chill with a 16-17 year old girl


Unless you're chilling in her underwear


----------



## dangerouscurves

thingofbeauty said:


> unless you're chilling in her underwear




&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## csre

That Kendall girl is pretty but she looks like a robot in most pictures, she has no expression at all. As model maybe she could stick to cat walk cause she is so boring in photo shoot imo.
The blonde girl is the other way around, she looks better in pictures as it takes away the "I just woke up from a bad sleep night" look that as has 
And, what did that chikd do to her lips???


----------



## berrydiva

charmesh said:


> I guess he has a better pr person than the Ks. He doesn't say anything disrespectful about Chynna or Amber. someone still needs to slap him in the head for dating Kylie. But he will learn that those women are career suicide. Maybe that will be his punishment
> 
> 
> 
> And Chris Brown needs to shut up with his woman beating behind. You don't go all the way to Paris to just chill with a 16-17 year old girl




Tyga has a career? Lol.


----------



## Humbugged

Kendall front row at Topshop Unique


----------



## Midge S

Cara looks terrible.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Midge S said:


> Cara looks terrible.




Yeah. Cara looks like this


----------



## Humbugged

Midge S said:


> Cara looks terrible.




Not to sound like an apologist but she flew in from Japan last night/this morning just for this


----------



## knics33

Ugh at that interview... f*ckin' idiots...


----------



## Sasha2012

They recently featured together on the front cover of a style magazine.

But new BFFs Kendall Jenner and Cara Delevingne took their fashionable friendship to the front row of Tate Britain on Sunday.

They joined forces to support Sir Phillip Green at the Topshop show of London Fashion Week.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ashion-Week-s-Topshop-show.html#ixzz3SV5EBmhi


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sorry but all four of these girls look busted.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Sasha2012 said:


> They recently featured together on the front cover of a style magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> But new BFFs Kendall Jenner and Cara Delevingne took their fashionable friendship to the front row of Tate Britain on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> They joined forces to support Sir Phillip Green at the Topshop show of London Fashion Week.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ashion-Week-s-Topshop-show.html#ixzz3SV5EBmhi




I love Kendall's outfit! The colors are very nice.


----------



## lucifers

Thingofbeauty said:


> Sorry but all four of these girls look busted.


 
and in need of a burger


----------



## Chanel522

Kendall looks pretty and I love her outfit.


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> Sorry but all four of these girls look busted.



Preach.


----------



## shiny_things

Cara looks like she's feeling the effects of some long term drug or alcohol abuse.


----------



## zaara10

shiny_things said:


> Cara looks like she's feeling the effects of some long term drug or alcohol abuse.



Like that Fergie meth look.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Cara's hair is what's making her look so bad. Slicked back tightly and in a ponytail that's falling over to the side. Not flattering on anyone!!

I think the other girls look fine. Alexa has always had super skinny bony legs.


----------



## michie

Humbugged said:


> Not to sound like an apologist but she flew in from Japan last night/this morning just for this



Naw...she looks like this:



shiny_things said:


> Cara looks like she's feeling the effects of some long term drug or alcohol abuse.



and this...



zaara10 said:


> Like that Fergie meth look.



all the time.


----------



## tequila29

shiny_things said:


> Cara looks like she's feeling the effects of some long term drug or alcohol abuse.


I don't know what a long time drug abuser looks like but she always carries her head in such a way that she has a double chin.  She's not elegant or graceful looking whatsoever.  I can't believe she's a model.  I don't find anything about her model-y.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm obviously the only one but out of those four, I think Alexa looks nice - that dress really suits her.


----------



## Nathalya

dangerouscurves said:


> Yeah. Cara looks like this
> 
> View attachment 2904175



Bwahahahaha


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Cladridges Hotel in London. (February 22)


----------



## Chanel522

I like Kendall's suit a lot


----------



## lanasyogamama

Anyone remember when models looked like this?


----------



## Midge S

^^ Yeah and my first comment was always "Who ever thought Claudia Schiffer would make a good model?"   

Is it really sad that I remember that as a Planet Hollywood opening? (or was it the very short lived fashion cafe?)  I will say that I loved following models then, now I think they are all boring and beige.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^ Look at them. They are all gorgeous.


----------



## lulu212121

lanasyogamama said:


> Anyone remember when models looked like this?
> 
> i.huffpost.com/gadgets/slideshows/255396/slide_255396_1614836_original.jpg


That era is my standard for models. "Beige" is a perfect description for what we have now. I'll give that Kloss girl an exception because at least she was discovered the old fashioned way, & gives good face!!!


----------



## AEGIS

Kendall looks pretty at TopShop but her pants are not well fitted
why wasn't Kylie there? They have a line w/TopShop.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Pretty, healthy and approachable. You could see why these women commanded big bucks. Nowadays, not so much.


----------



## Bentley1

shiny_things said:


> Cara looks like she's feeling the effects of some long term drug or alcohol abuse.




She looks really unfortunate. And she's getting worse day by day.


----------



## Bentley1

lanasyogamama said:


> Anyone remember when models looked like this?
> 
> i.huffpost.com/gadgets/slideshows/255396/slide_255396_1614836_original.jpg




Wow. All gorgeous. Definitely miss
The REAL supermodels of the 90s. The photo is missing Cindy Crawford, my beauty idol growing up!


----------



## scarlet555

lanasyogamama said:


> Anyone remember when models looked like this?
> 
> i.huffpost.com/gadgets/slideshows/255396/slide_255396_1614836_original.jpg



oh.... those were the days... Naomi, Claudia, Christy, and Elle...

each of them, beautiful...


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Kate Moss is still my all-time favorite model. Also liked Gemma Ward and Abbey Lee Kershaw. What ever happened to Abbey Lee?


----------



## caitlin1214

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I mean according to them, the only surgery or procedure they've had is Kourtney's boobs, Kris's facelift and Bruce's nose. And for Kim, she's apparently all natural!
> 
> That alone shows how full of BS they are!



Yeah, it's not just a "few"procedures. They've seen more knives than d'Artagnan.


----------



## dangerouscurves

scarlet555 said:


> oh.... those were the days... Naomi, Claudia, Christy, and Elle...
> 
> 
> 
> each of them, beautiful...




And Linda and Helena! Gosh!!! We need a supermodels thread!!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

lanasyogamama said:


> Anyone remember when models looked like this?
> 
> i.huffpost.com/gadgets/slideshows/255396/slide_255396_1614836_original.jpg




Yesssss!!! The supers!!!! When I got a Vogue with Maggie Rizer and Audrey Marnay on the cover I was like 'These? Models?'


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Linda Evangelista was my favourite. She was a real chameleon. But they were all fabulous.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie in Montana a few days ago.

via tumblr


----------



## Oryx816

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Linda Evangelista was my favourite. She was a real chameleon. But they were all fabulous.




This.  Linda was fabulous and this new crop doesn't come close to the supermodels of the 90s. JMO.


----------



## Sasha2012

Tyga was on Ebro in the Morning and spoke about Kylie again:

Shes just a good person, I love being around her. Its my decision to continue to be around her and have her involved in my life. I dont think its the worlds decision to dictate that.

@ 1:10


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

People always like to say the old is better than the new. This is true when it comes to most things - music, TV, clothes, even models. I think we'll look back in 20 years and see them in a better light. They don't have the same look as the 90s supermodels, but they have their own thing going for them. It will be the VS models that people will remember most, and maybe some runway like Karlie Kloss, Liu Wen, Chanel Iman.


----------



## Jayne1

Bentley1 said:


> Wow. All gorgeous. Definitely miss
> The REAL supermodels of the 90s. The photo is missing Cindy Crawford, my beauty idol growing up!


Linda and Tatiana, too real models


----------



## lanasyogamama

dangerouscurves said:


> and linda and helena! Gosh!!! We need a supermodels thread!!!!



yes!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

She was involved in a car crash just hours before.

But Kylie Jenner appeared to have brushed off the ordeal to head out for a girly evening with her friend.

The reality TV star cut a low-key figure as she emerged from a cinema in Calabasas, California on Sunday evening, with a huge smile on her face, having clearly put the road scar behind her.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ty-Shades-Grey-movie-night.html#ixzz3SawoWhFx


----------



## shoegal

The only thing Tyga will understand is hitting him in the pockets. That's when Chris really became contrite. Slow learning curve and zero morals.


----------



## shiny_things

Blind Item about Tyga and Kylie in that they've been briefed to deny any sexual contact because otherwise Tyga would face sexual abuse charges, which apparently explains why stuff has been removed  from various social media accounts etc.


----------



## Bentley1

Jayne1 said:


> Linda and Tatiana, too real models




Yes! All these ladies! Nikki Taylor, Karen Mueller (sp). All so beautiful.


----------



## Sasha2012

She turned heads when she arrived at the Topshop Unique fashion show on Sunday, alongside her best pal, supermodel Cara Delevingne. 

But Kendall Jenner, 19, toned down the glamour a little when she stepped out for a stroll in London, leaving her make-up bag at home. 

While she still looked incredible, it appears that the reality star and model was feeling a little camera shy as she covered her face and hid behind sunglasses. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...er-keeps-low-profile-black.html#ixzz3Sb9eRt8j


----------



## TC1

Sasha2012 said:


> She was involved in a car crash just hours before.
> 
> But Kylie Jenner appeared to have brushed off the ordeal to head out for a girly evening with her friend.
> 
> The reality TV star cut a low-key figure as she emerged from a cinema in Calabasas, California on Sunday evening, with a huge smile on her face, having clearly put the road scar behind her.


 
Is there a week that goes by WITHOUT her in a car crash?. SMH


----------



## lolas

shiny_things said:


> Blind Item about Tyga and Kylie in that they've been briefed to deny any sexual contact because otherwise Tyga would face sexual abuse charges, which apparently explains why stuff has been removed  from various social media accounts etc.



If charges were really a threat Im sure authorities could find plenty to substantiate the charges. Nothing online is really deleted. If Tyga has incrimintated himself,Im sure there are screenshots, & plenty of proof. They can start with the France trip. 

Why not possible charges for PMK? isn't she allowing her daughter to be involved with this man. She must've authorized & signed a consent allowing her to travel.

Nothing will come out of it.We could only wish someone was serious about exposing this morally bankrupt family & their minions. SMDH.


----------



## CeeJay

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Kate Moss is still my all-time favorite model. Also liked Gemma Ward and Abbey Lee Kershaw. What ever happened to Abbey Lee?



She's in a current campaign (can't remember the brand off the top of my head), but she's modeling sunglasses and is back to the platinum blonde.  She took time off to concentrate on her music and acting career (if there is one?!?).


----------



## Sasha2012

*kyliejenner* Staying comfortable in my @meundies Time to jump in bed after this long week.







via instagram


----------



## redney

seriously?


----------



## clevercat

redney said:


> seriously?




Took the word right out of  my mouth.
I mean...really.


----------



## charmesh

Sasha2012 said:


> Tyga was on Ebro in the Morning and spoke about Kylie again:
> 
> Shes just a good person, I love being around her. Its my decision to continue to be around her and have her involved in my life. I dont think its the worlds decision to dictate that.
> 
> @ 1:10




Tyga is going to talk his butt right into jail. He needs to shut up & remember he is breaking the law


----------



## Sasha2012

http://923amp.cbslocal.com/2015/02/...r-as-a-person-i-dont-think-it-really-matters/

*Tyga On Kylie Jenner Rumors: I Love Her As a Person I Dont Think It Really Matters*

Chris Brown & Tygas collaborative album Fan of a Fan: The Album hits stores tomorrow, but that wasnt the only focus of the duos interview with 92.3 AMP (a CBS Radio station) today.

In fact, a good chunk centered on the latters supposed main squeeze, Kylie Jenner.

In recent days, much has been said of the rumorsthat Jenner, 17, and Tyga, 25, are dating, though Tyga has denied theyre more than friends. However, in a recent radio interview, Kanye West seemed to indicate that they were, in fact, dating, saying that he got in early.

Tyga was given a chance to explain Wests comments, and that he did.

If I tell the world I love her or I dont its on me to dictate that, and how I want to keep my friendship and relationship with her, Tyga told 92.3 AMP. Because I feel like it doesnt matter what the world thinks. If you love somebody and you love being around that person, thats all that matters. I dont feel like what anybody could say could change that, how I feel for her as a person. Being the great person she is, shes just a good person, shes got great energy  so its all love there and were gonna continue to grow. 

But point blank: are they dating? Are they in love?

I love her as a person, for sure. I dont think it really matters, you know what I mean? If you love being around somebody, thats all that matters.

He went on to add that he felt that, while he appreciated he has fans who are so interested in his personal life, he thinks that things like this should remain just that: personal.


----------



## charmesh

Sasha2012 said:


> http://923amp.cbslocal.com/2015/02/...r-as-a-person-i-dont-think-it-really-matters/
> 
> *Tyga On Kylie Jenner Rumors: I Love Her As a Person I Dont Think It Really Matters*
> 
> Chris Brown & Tygas collaborative album Fan of a Fan: The Album hits stores tomorrow, but that wasnt the only focus of the duos interview with 92.3 AMP (a CBS Radio station) today.
> 
> In fact, a good chunk centered on the latters supposed main squeeze, Kylie Jenner.
> 
> In recent days, much has been said of the rumorsthat Jenner, 17, and Tyga, 25, are dating, though Tyga has denied theyre more than friends. However, in a recent radio interview, Kanye West seemed to indicate that they were, in fact, dating, saying that he got in early.
> 
> Tyga was given a chance to explain Wests comments, and that he did.
> 
> If I tell the world I love her or I dont its on me to dictate that, and how I want to keep my friendship and relationship with her, Tyga told 92.3 AMP. Because I feel like it doesnt matter what the world thinks. If you love somebody and you love being around that person, thats all that matters. I dont feel like what anybody could say could change that, how I feel for her as a person. Being the great person she is, shes just a good person, shes got great energy  so its all love there and were gonna continue to grow. 
> 
> But point blank: are they dating? Are they in love?
> 
> I love her as a person, for sure. I dont think it really matters, you know what I mean? If you love being around somebody, thats all that matters.
> 
> He went on to add that he felt that, while he appreciated he has fans who are so interested in his personal life, he thinks that things like this should remain just that: personal.



People aren't interested in his personal life. They are interested in the fact that he is breaking the law. They are interested in seeing if Bruce or Kris put a stop to it. He could be replaced by almost any 25 year old man


----------



## berrydiva

Sasha2012 said:


> http://923amp.cbslocal.com/2015/02/...r-as-a-person-i-dont-think-it-really-matters/
> 
> *Tyga On Kylie Jenner Rumors: I Love Her As a Person I Dont Think It Really Matters*
> 
> Chris Brown & Tygas collaborative album Fan of a Fan: The Album hits stores tomorrow, but that wasnt the only focus of the duos interview with 92.3 AMP (a CBS Radio station) today.
> 
> In fact, a good chunk centered on the latters supposed main squeeze, Kylie Jenner.
> 
> In recent days, much has been said of the rumorsthat Jenner, 17, and Tyga, 25, are dating, though Tyga has denied theyre more than friends. However, in a recent radio interview, Kanye West seemed to indicate that they were, in fact, dating, saying that he got in early.
> 
> Tyga was given a chance to explain Wests comments, and that he did.
> 
> If I tell the world I love her or I dont its on me to dictate that, and how I want to keep my friendship and relationship with her, Tyga told 92.3 AMP. Because I feel like it doesnt matter what the world thinks. If you love somebody and you love being around that person, thats all that matters. I dont feel like what anybody could say could change that, how I feel for her as a person. Being the great person she is, shes just a good person, shes got great energy  so its all love there and were gonna continue to grow. 
> 
> But point blank: are they dating? Are they in love?
> 
> I love her as a person, for sure. I dont think it really matters, you know what I mean? If you love being around somebody, thats all that matters.
> 
> He went on to add that he felt that, while he appreciated he has fans who are so interested in his personal life, he thinks that things like this should remain just that: personal.


He should stop talking.


----------



## Jayne1

Sasha2012 said:


> But point blank: are they dating? Are they in love?
> 
> I love her as a person, for sure. I dont think it really matters, you know what I mean? If you love being around somebody, thats all that matters.


I think that what he loves, after such a short time, is not the person that she is. I think there's some lust clouding everything. He can't really say he loves her as a person.


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> I think that what he loves, after such a short time, is not the person that she is. I think there's some lust clouding everything. He can't really say he loves her as a person.


I'm wondering if it really was a short time and if they've actually been seeing each other since she was about 16.


----------



## AEGIS

charmesh said:


> Tyga is going to talk his butt right into jail. He needs to shut up & remember he is breaking the law





berrydiva said:


> He should stop talking.






Nope he needs to KEEP talking so he can be arrested.  Where is California CPS?


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Sasha2012 said:


> *kyliejenner* Staying comfortable in my @meundies Time to jump in bed after this long week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram




Ugh. 

Is her waist really that small? I know it's a weird angle, but she definitely didn't look that small in those candids above.


----------



## shoegal

Honestly is posing in underwear normal now? For teens I mean


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Kendall walking for the Giles fashion show during London Fashion week. (Februaary 23)


----------



## CobaltBlu

she looks like she might have a personality in those last couple of shots.


----------



## Staci_W

I actually have hope for Kendal. Hope she doesn't disappoint me.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sasha2012 said:


> *kyliejenner* Staying comfortable in my @meundies Time to jump in bed after this long week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram


Stay thirsty my friend


----------



## berrydiva

shoegal said:


> Honestly is posing in underwear normal now? For teens I mean



IG is full of it....it's the new normal.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> *kyliejenner* Staying comfortable in my @meundies Time to jump in bed after this long week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram


----------



## Sasha2012

He's her best friend, but Kylie Jenner proved her dog Norman also made the perfect shopping companion.  

The 17-year-old revived the toy dog trend when she cradled her pup close for some retail therapy at Fred Segal in West Hollywood on Monday.

Norman appeared to have passed his training with flying colours as he sat obediently and quietly in Kylie's embrace.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...p-walking-thigh-high-boots.html#ixzz3SdAG1rIi


----------



## Encore Hermes

Puppy needs [del] more exercise [/del] his nails clipped.


----------



## Humbugged

http://www.mtv.co.uk/taylor-swift/n...dall-cara-gets-serenaded-by-jourdan-dunns-son

*Taylor Swift Hangs Out With Kendall & Cara, Gets Serenaded By Jourdan Dunns Son*



> We couldnt be more envious of Jourdan Dunns five-year-old son Riley this afternoon, as hes been hanging out with Taylor Swift, Kendall Jenner and Cara Delevingne, and it seems the girls are putty in his hands.
> 
> 
> 
> Posting a video of Riley singing to the  ladies, proud mum Jourdan wrote, Private performance by Riley Dunn for  @caradelevingne @taylorswift @kendalljenner #EverythingIsAwesome.
> Wearing a tiny Trapstar London hoody, Rileys singing is accompanied  by Cara clicking her fingers, while Taylor and Kendall watch.
> Filmed on Sunday, Kendall is still wearing her outfit from the  Topshop Unique show, albeit with the addition of a cupcake beanie hat.
> 
> Being serenaded by the sweetest human being alive Riley Dunn! wrote Cara on Instagram, reposting the video.
> With Queen D and Jourdan making an appearance on todays Burberry  Prorsum front row, weve got visions of Taylor and Kendall babysitting  Riley Oh to be the child of a supermodel.









Kendall hanging out with Cara and Lily Donaldson after the Giles show


----------



## Humbugged

Staci_W said:


> I actually have hope for Kendal. Hope she doesn't disappoint me.




She (along with Cara and Jourdan ) went out to dinner with Kate Moss and Naomi on Sunday night to celebrate Edward Enniful's birthday.


----------



## poopsie

CobaltBlu said:


> she looks like she might have a personality in those last couple of shots.




I definitely think that it helps that she is spending much more time away from her family and SoCal.


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> *kyliejenner* Staying comfortable in my @meundies Time to jump in bed after this long week.
> 
> via instagram



there is plastic all over the bed


----------



## berrydiva

myown said:


> there is plastic all over the bed




Looked like dry cleaning still in the bags.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> IG is full of it....it's the new normal.


----------



## Humbugged

*Kylie Jenner* is 17. She's buying a $2.7 million house. FML, right?
 Sources tell TMZ, Kylie has inked a deal to buy this 4,900 square  foot house in The Oaks, an exclusive gated community in Calabasas.
 The house -- which is a block from *Kourtney* and *Khloe* -- has a sick home theater, a pool, 5 bedrooms, an awesome kitchen, and on and on.
 Kylie has made a lot of money on KUWTK. To give you an idea, we're told *Scott Disick* banks $4 million a season, so she's got the cash. We're told *Kris Jenner* is "helping her" with the purchase, but we're told it's Kylie loot.
 It's a little weird that a girl who is about to turn 18 and is big on  the party scene is settling for a suburban, family neighborhood, 24  miles from the action of Hollywood. *Justin Bieber* tried it and it didn't work out too well.

Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3SfBniSqz








​


----------



## Yoshi1296

Humbugged said:


> *Kylie Jenner* is 17. She's buying a $2.7 million house. FML, right?
> Sources tell TMZ, Kylie has inked a deal to buy this 4,900 square  foot house in The Oaks, an exclusive gated community in Calabasas.
> The house -- which is a block from *Kourtney* and *Khloe* -- has a sick home theater, a pool, 5 bedrooms, an awesome kitchen, and on and on.
> Kylie has made a lot of money on KUWTK. To give you an idea, we're told *Scott Disick* banks $4 million a season, so she's got the cash. We're told *Kris Jenner* is "helping her" with the purchase, but we're told it's Kylie loot.
> It's a little weird that a girl who is about to turn 18 and is big on  the party scene is settling for a suburban, family neighborhood, 24  miles from the action of Hollywood. *Justin Bieber* tried it and it didn't work out too well.
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3SfBniSqz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




At least she's investing her money at a young age instead of spending it on stupid stuff. It sounds like a good idea.


----------



## AEGIS

Why wouldn't she move to LA?  I guess that is a nice home for Tygga and his son


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> He should stop talking.



it would behoove him!




Yoshi1296 said:


> *At least she's investing her money at a young age* instead of spending it on stupid stuff. It sounds like a good idea.



i wonder if she has done more with it??    one good purchase does not make her smart with money yet.



AEGIS said:


> Why wouldn't she move to LA?  *I guess that is a nice home for Tygga and his son*




this was my first thought,too!http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## hermes_lemming

Sasha2012 said:


> *kyliejenner* Staying comfortable in my @meundies Time to jump in bed after this long week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram


Ffs she is 17! Wth? 


Sasha2012 said:


> He's her best friend, but Kylie Jenner proved her dog Norman also made the perfect shopping companion.
> 
> The 17-year-old revived the toy dog trend when she cradled her pup close for some retail therapy at Fred Segal in West Hollywood on Monday.
> 
> Norman appeared to have passed his training with flying colours as he sat obediently and quietly in Kylie's embrace.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...p-walking-thigh-high-boots.html#ixzz3SdAG1rIi


Newsflash - Norman is a d-o-g. That has 4 legs. He is not a dang doll. Smh.


Yoshi1296 said:


> At least she's investing her money at a young age instead of spending it on stupid stuff. It sounds like a good idea.


Um sure. The $$ she earned thru pimping out her body. How much $$$ do you think she will have by age 30?


----------



## charmesh

They are always buying houses that never seem to materialize. Kim keeps being reported as buying homes but still lives with mommy (even though her husband owns a LA house). Kendall bought a million dollar house but does she live in it? And what happened to the house that Scott bought to flip (or escape to and party)? I think this is another ploy to distract from the fact that she is dating a grown man & is out of control. And there is the added bonus of making them seem wealthy and important. But I guess they don't realize that it is just going to make folks question why a 17yo needs a house of her own.


----------



## Lounorada

charmesh said:


> They are always buying houses that never seem to materialize. Kim keeps being reported as buying homes but still lives with mommy (even though her husband owns a LA house). Kendall bought a million dollar house but does she live in it? And what happened to the house that Scott bought to flip (or escape to and party)? *I think this is another ploy to distract from the fact that she is dating a grown man & is out of control. And there is the added bonus of making them seem wealthy and important. But I guess they don't realize that it is just going to make folks question why a 17yo needs a house of her own*.


 

My thoughts _exactly._


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> they are always buying houses that never seem to materialize. Kim keeps being reported as buying homes but still lives with mommy (even though her husband owns a la house). Kendall bought a million dollar house but does she live in it? And what happened to the house that scott bought to flip (or escape to and party)? I think this is another ploy to distract from the fact that she is dating a grown man & is out of control. And there is the added bonus of making them seem wealthy and important.* but i guess they don't realize that it is just going to make folks question why a 17yo needs a house of her own*.





this!!!!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Calabasas is LA. I would consider it the fancy valley. I always never understood why they lived in Calabasas either, and not in the city. Maybe they just like the quiet? And that you can always drive into the main part of the city?


----------



## madeinnyc

Has PMK ever commented on Kylie and Tyga's relationship?


----------



## Humbugged

charmesh said:


> They are always buying houses that never seem to materialize. Kim keeps being reported as buying homes but still lives with mommy (even though her husband owns a LA house). *Kendall bought a million dollar house but does she live in it? *And what happened to the house that Scott bought to flip (or escape to and party)? I think this is another ploy to distract from the fact that she is dating a grown man & is out of control. And there is the added bonus of making them seem wealthy and important. But I guess they don't realize that it is just going to make folks question why a 17yo needs a house of her own.



Kendall bought a condo and yes she does live in it when she is in LA (she is always posting pics of her and her friends hanging out in it). Which is the reason getting a condo instead of a house was the sensible thing to do instead of leaving a house lying empty for weeks/months while she is on the road.

As for Kylie I wouldn't being be surprised if Kris didn't pay the bulk of this to get a say in where it is .So she ends up getting a house a block from Kourt and Khloe in Calabasas where Kris can drop in instead of getting a condo 25 miles away from her like Kendall did


----------



## lh211

Sasha2012 said:


> He's her best friend, but Kylie Jenner proved her dog Norman also made the perfect shopping companion.
> 
> The 17-year-old revived the toy dog trend when she cradled her pup close for some retail therapy at Fred Segal in West Hollywood on Monday.
> 
> Norman appeared to have passed his training with flying colours as he sat obediently and quietly in Kylie's embrace.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...p-walking-thigh-high-boots.html#ixzz3SdAG1rIi



She's always been the more sl*tty of the two youngest... I remember being really shocked about a year ago when there were pictures of her on the field at some sporting event wearing the above boots with no pants on, she was wearing some kind of long shirt _meant_ to be a dress, while PMK stood in the background rubbing her hands together and probably composing the screenplay in her head for the porno/"home movie" of Kylie's she would realise on her 18th birthday.


----------



## shiny_things

Sasha2012 said:


> *kyliejenner* Staying comfortable in my @meundies Time to jump in bed after this long week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram


----------



## michie

lh211 said:


> She's always been the more sl*tty of the two youngest... I remember being really shocked about a year ago when there were pictures of her on the field at some sporting event wearing the above boots with no pants on, she was wearing some kind of long shirt _meant_ to be a dress, while PMK stood in the background rubbing her hands together and probably composing the screenplay in her head for the porno/"home movie" of Kylie's she would realise on her 18th birthday.



And, before all that happened, she was also the one who was bent over, a$$ed out, in front of a computer screen.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Any word on Kendall's latest dogs? The Great Dane and Chocolate lab? I can't imagine them living at the condo.


----------



## Humbugged

Encore Hermes said:


> Any word on Kendall's latest dogs? The Great Dane and Chocolate lab? I can't imagine them living at the condo.





Bruce got the lab and Burt took the Great Dane ( him and his wife/gf run a kennels).

She had horses as well and sold them last year as she didn't have the time to put in to them .


----------



## charmesh

madeinnyc said:


> Has PMK ever commented on Kylie and Tyga's relationship?


No, because her commenting would raise too many questions about her parenting


----------



## cph706

It might be her money but I don't think she can legally sign anything until she's 18.


----------



## charmesh

Humbugged said:


> Bruce got the lab and Burt took the Great Dane ( him and his wife/gf run a kennels).
> 
> She had horses as well and sold them last year as she didn't have the time to put in to them .


At least she figured out that she couldn't care for them and found her pets homes where they would be loved.


----------



## redney

Humbugged said:


> Kendall bought a condo and yes she does live in it when she is in LA (she is always posting pics of her and her friends hanging out in it). Which is the reason getting a condo instead of a house was the sensible thing to do instead of leaving a house lying empty for weeks/months while she is on the road.
> 
> As for Kylie I wouldn't being be surprised if Kris didn't pay the bulk of this to get a say in where it is .So she ends up getting a house a block from Kourt and Khloe in Calabasas *where Kris can drop in instead of getting a condo 25 miles away from her like Kendall did*



Wait, we don't actually think PMK pays attention to Kylie these days.


----------



## littlerock

AEGIS said:


> Why wouldn't she move to LA?  I guess that is a nice home for Tygga and his son



It is LA, unless you're speaking of Louisianna??


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/02/24/kylie-jenners-rumored-beau-tyga-professes-his-love-for-her/

*Kylie Jenner's Rumored Beau Tyga Professes His Love For Her*

Kylie Jenner chats on the phone while enjoying a pampering session at Nail Bar & Beauty Lounge on Monday (February 23) in Los Angeles.

The day before, the 17-year-old reality star donned sunglasses while stepping out for a Fifty Shades of Grey movie date with her gal pal Anastasia Karanikolaou in Calabasas.

Kylies rumored boyfriend Tyga recently expressed some love for her during a radio interview.

If I love her, and I love her as a person, aint nobody else gotta deal with that. Thats real. The more your friendship grow, it keeps growing. Its all about a friendship, Tyga shared to Hot 97.


----------



## charmesh

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/02/24/kylie-jenners-rumored-beau-tyga-professes-his-love-for-her/
> 
> *Kylie Jenner's Rumored Beau Tyga Professes His Love For Her*
> 
> Kylie Jenner chats on the phone while enjoying a pampering session at Nail Bar & Beauty Lounge on Monday (February 23) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The day before, the 17-year-old reality star donned sunglasses while stepping out for a Fifty Shades of Grey movie date with her gal pal Anastasia Karanikolaou in Calabasas.
> 
> Kylies rumored boyfriend Tyga recently expressed some love for her during a radio interview.
> 
> If I love her, and I love her as a person, aint nobody else gotta deal with that. Thats real. The more your friendship grow, it keeps growing. Its all about a friendship, Tyga shared to Hot 97.


Why is that fool wearing house slippers out? House slippers should be worn only in the house, or to pick up misbehaving children from school (and only then if they deserve to be humiliated a little bit). But you should not wear them to the salon or movies.


----------



## Bentley1

How did she get in a Rated R movie at 17.


----------



## littlerock

Bentley1 said:


> How did she get in a Rated R movie at 17.



They hardly card at movies.. especially if you look like your age is in the general area of an 18 year old (ie not 12)... Plus, most people buy movie tix online in order to reserve seats, so they just walk right in. Most teenagers who work in the position of accepting the tickets at the ropes of a theatre won't bother to card. That is usually done at the counter when buying tickets, *if* at all.


----------



## Bentley1

littlerock said:


> They hardly card at movies.. especially if you look like your age is in the general area of an 18 year old (ie not 12)... Plus, most people buy movie tix online in order to reserve seats, so they just walk right in. Most teenagers who work in the position of accepting the tickets at the ropes of a theatre won't bother to card. That is usually done at the counter when buying tickets, *if* at all.




Ah-hah, I see. It's been awhile since I was 17 and I'm rarely around teens these days. Lol, thanks for the update!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://pagesix.com/2015/02/24/inside-kylie-jenners-2-7m-calabasas-mansion/

*Step inside Kylie Jenners $2.7M home*

While most 17-year-olds are preparing for high school graduation, Kylie Jenner just purchased her first home.

The youngest daughter of Bruce and Kris Jenner is the proud owner of a $2.7 million, Mediterranean-style house in The Oaks, reports TMZ.

The five-bedroom, five-bathroom home is a block away from sisters Kourtney and Khloé Kardashian  fellow Calabasas residents who both moved into the area about a year ago.

The site reports that while Kris is assisting with the buy, she is not contributing financially.

Kylies new house also features a library, guest/maid quarters and a pool, according to Realtor.com.

She also may not be in that big house all alone. If recent headlines are any indication, shell be snuggling up with rumored boyfriend Tyga, 25.

The Rack City rapper denied hes dating the reality star, but her brother-in-law, Kanye West, admitted the pair are in love.


----------



## Oryx816

^ what in the world does she need a library for?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Bentley1 said:


> How did she get in a Rated R movie at 17.



You have to be 17 or older to see a Rated R movie. 

I was 18 when I moved out and got my own and loved it. TBH, living on her own won't be any different than living with her parents...it's not like she's under any supervision anyway.


----------



## saira1214

Wow. Speechless.


----------



## charmesh

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> You have to be 17 or older to see a Rated R movie.


No you don't. I've been taking my youngest to see R rated movies for years. And he looks younger than his years. I did always get dirty looks though when I took him in to see the Hangover movies.


----------



## Oryx816

I believe that if you are accompanied by an adult, technically you can be any age.


----------



## labelwhore04

I still don't understand how she can afford a 2.7 million dollar house. Is she really making that much from KUWTK? It seems like she's barely even on the show. And she should really just get a condo. It doesn't make sense for a 17 year old to be owning a huge house.


----------



## Fran0421

At this point! I have very high hopes for kendall.


----------



## Sasha2012

After a successful streak of strutting down the runways during New York and London Fashion Weeks, Kendall Jenner has released a new voguish video of her and her sister Kylie's latest collection for PacSun.

'Debuting our new @PacSun video! Tell me what you think & don't forget to shop the collection on 2/27,' the 19-year-old tweeted on Monday with a link to the chic clip for the fashion range.

The taping captures the pair's maturing sense of style, showing them in an artsy light while displaying pieces from the Jenners' latest line.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...atest-fashion-range-PacSun.html#ixzz3Si0fYLeG


----------



## NY_Mami

Sasha2012 said:


> *kyliejenner* Staying comfortable in my @meundies Time to jump in bed after this long week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram


 
She gonna get butt injections next...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

labelwhore04 said:


> I still don't understand how she can afford a 2.7 million dollar house. Is she really making that much from KUWTK? It seems like she's barely even on the show. And she should really just get a condo. It doesn't make sense for a 17 year old to be owning a huge house.



She can't. I'm sure Kris is actually buying it just like she did for Kendall.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/02/24...s-super-hot-selfie-before-milan-fashion-week/

Kendall Jenner shows off her midriff while arriving on a flight at the airport on Tuesday (February 24) in Milan, Italy.

The 19-year-old supermodel is town for Milan Fashion Week, which is just about to kick off. We cant wait to see what shows Kendall will be walking!

ask and you shall receive. selfie for all 20 mill of you &#128536; thanks for all the love, Kendall wrote on Instagram on the same day.

The night before, Kendall and her BFF Cara Delevingne were spotted hanging out together at Edition Hotel and Mahiki nightclub in London, England.


----------



## charmesh

labelwhore04 said:


> I still don't understand how she can afford a 2.7 million dollar house. Is she really making that much from KUWTK? It seems like she's barely even on the show. And she should really just get a condo. It doesn't make sense for a 17 year old to be owning a huge house.



Someplace for Tyga to raise his son.


----------



## Gimmethebag

labelwhore04 said:


> I still don't understand how she can afford a 2.7 million dollar house. Is she really making that much from KUWTK? It seems like she's barely even on the show. And she should really just get a condo. It doesn't make sense for a 17 year old to be owning a huge house.


Plus it just looks so OLD. And traditional. 

It's not a cool pad.


----------



## Humbugged

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She can't. I'm sure Kris is actually buying it just like she did for Kendall.



I gave my opinion on the how and the why of what I think about Kylie /Kris and this house .

But Kendall bought her apartment  herself .Kris had to countersign it because of her age but Kendall coughed up the 33% up front herself and is paying the mortgage on her own .If Kris (who never paid for Rob's which he *****ed about) had paid for her condo she would have had her living in Calabasas with the rest of them instead of in Westwood 25 miles away.

And as I've said before it's on public record how much she was earning prior to her turning 18 ,and that the State of California had banked $400k for her under the Brady Act which they then paid out on her 18th birthday separate to whatever she had banked herself (or Kris had banked for her).And since then she has made about $100k from the shows  ,has signed deals with Steve Madden ,Topshop and the biggie with Estee which is reported to be worth $2m and did several campaigns as her career kicked on.

Kendall doesn't need Kris who is no longer her manager for the main sources of her income) to hold her hand or pay her rent.



> Plus it just looks so OLD. And traditional.
> 
> It's not a cool pad.



Like I said this is the house that Kris bought .Kylie sure doesn't need  bedrooms and a library.


----------



## Bentley1

Gimmethebag said:


> Plus it just looks so OLD. And traditional.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a cool pad.




Agree. For The Oaks Gated Community in Calabasas, this is actually not a very nice house. It's a starter home in that community, and it looks very meh for almost $3 mil.


----------



## Jayne1

A library. ..That's funny!


----------



## glamourous1098

Oryx816 said:


> ^ what in the world does she need a library for?



For all of her books of course!!



Oops, I forgot she can't read.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Humbugged said:


> I gave my opinion on the how and the why of what I think about Kylie /Kris and this house .
> 
> But Kendall bought her apartment  herself .Kris had to countersign it because of her age but Kendall coughed up the 33% up front herself and is paying the mortgage on her own .If Kris (who never paid for Rob's which he *****ed about) had paid for her condo she would have had her living in Calabasas with the rest of them instead of in Westwood 25 miles away.
> 
> *And as I've said before it's on public record how much she was earning prior to her turning 18 ,*and that the State of California had banked $400k for her under the Brady Act which they then paid out on her 18th birthday separate to whatever she had banked herself (or Kris had banked for her).And since then she has made about $100k from the shows  ,has signed deals with Steve Madden ,Topshop and the biggie with Estee which is reported to be worth $2m and did several campaigns as her career kicked on.
> 
> Kendall doesn't need Kris who is no longer her manager for the main sources of her income) to hold her hand or pay her rent.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said this is the house that Kris bought .Kylie sure doesn't need  bedrooms and a library.



Can you post the link that shows income for under 18?


----------



## zaara10

glamourous1098 said:


> For all of her books of course!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, I forgot she can't read.




But she can "write" a novel! I bet they thought that crap book would become a series & then a movie.


----------



## NY_Mami

I saw TMZ with these little kids gushing over Kylie, they need better role models...


----------



## AEGIS

kendall looks pretty in that selfie
she does instathot really well
apparently ppl were begging her for a selfie


does she have a lot more followers than Kylie?


Kylie looks awful in those new ads.  her wig is waaay too heavy and thick
I wonder how long before she does clothing endorsement lines w/o Kylie
like why wasn't Kylie at the TopShop show?


----------



## pinkfeet

Humbugged said:


> Kendall doesn't need Kris who is no longer her manager for the main sources of her income) to hold her hand or pay her rent.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said this is the house that Kris bought .Kylie sure doesn't need  bedrooms and a library.



Kris is not her manager? Who is? Kris doesn't manage anyone now ? None of the girls?


----------



## Jennifer N

pinkfeet said:


> Kris is not her manager? Who is? Kris doesn't manage anyone now ? None of the girls?


Kendall is managed by her modeling agent Chris Gay from The Society NYC Management. Kris talked about it.

_"Kris revealed that Kendall has joined Society Agency, which is based in New York and headed by Chris Gay. A self-confessed control freak, Kris admitted that she was initially anxious about letting someone else take the reins on her daughter's career. She said that she was thankful that Chris Gay eased her into it and really made her feel comfortable. She also said that the agency has so far done a good job. Kendall appeared in numerous runways for prominent brands in New York, Milan and Paris for three consecutive fashion weeks this month.

"You know this is not my wheel house, so I've really gotten quite an education and I have a new appreciation for this business," said Kris who admitted that the modelling industry is not her forte." _

(http://au.ibtimes.com/kris-jenner-t...ing-career-chris-gays-society-agency-new-york)


----------



## CobaltBlu

Her industry is porn.


----------



## stylemepretty

Kris' wheel house is pimpin'.


----------



## pixiejenna

So kylie bought a love nest so she can play house with her bf and his kid? I feel like PmK failed her she should at least hold out for a guy who can buy her a house not the other way around.  Honestly for that price the house is pretty dull imo, i wonder what it will look like after it's been kardashianized lol.


----------



## AEGIS

CobaltBlu said:


> Her industry is porn.





stylemepretty said:


> Kris' wheel house is pimpin'.



lmao.  good ole fashioned sexploitation...well she has Kylie


----------



## Humbugged

pinkfeet said:


> Kris is not her manager? Who is? Kris doesn't manage anyone now ? None of the girls?



Like someone else said Chris Gay at The Society manages Kendall and Ashleah Gonzalez is her booker .Smartest decision she ever made .


Every one else apart from Kendall is still with Kris even though they all pretend at some point during a season to want to get someone else .


----------



## Oryx816

Humbugged said:


> Like someone else said Chris Gay at The Society manages Kendall and Ashleah Gonzalez is her booker .Smartest decision she ever made .
> 
> 
> Every one else apart from Kendall is still with Kris even though they all pretend at some point during a season to want to get someone else .




They'd best stay with Kris, no one can peddle vulgarity and craft it to a near art form under the guise of management like she can.


----------



## lh211

michie said:


> And, before all that happened, she was also the one who was bent over, a$$ed out, in front of a computer screen.



I think we need to agree not to bring that up again


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

West Hollywoood. (Februrary 24)


----------



## AEGIS

Oryx816 said:


> They'd best stay with Kris, no one can peddle vulgarity and craft it to a near art form under the guise of management like she can.



That was such a lovely sentence syntax and diction wise.  I enjoyed reading it lol


----------



## Sasha2012

She has received rave reviews for her perfect poise and composure as a catwalk model.

And on Wednesday, Kendall Jenner continued with her fashionable display as she hit the shops in Italy ahead of Milan Fashion Week.

The 19-year-old supermodel dressed her lean and slender frame in a sexy pair of thigh-high boots and skintight jeans, which she teamed with a khaki coloured jumper.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...fur-stole-hits-shops-Milan.html#ixzz3SmTeVdSW


----------



## talldrnkofwater

PMK a is too busy having the best sex of her life w/ her gay boy to be bothered w/ Kylie.


----------



## Humbugged

*Kendall walking for N°21 at Milan F/W 2015                 *


----------



## minababe

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> West Hollywoood. (Februrary 24)




she Looks plastic.



Sasha2012 said:


> She has received rave reviews for her perfect poise and composure as a catwalk model.
> 
> 
> And on Wednesday, Kendall Jenner continued with her fashionable display as she hit the shops in Italy ahead of Milan Fashion Week.
> 
> The 19-year-old supermodel dressed her lean and slender frame in a sexy pair of thigh-high boots and skintight jeans, which she teamed with a khaki coloured jumper.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...fur-stole-hits-shops-Milan.html#ixzz3SmTeVdSW


 
love her purse. that's it.


----------



## Oryx816

AEGIS said:


> That was such a lovely sentence syntax and diction wise.  I enjoyed reading it lol




Lol!  So nice to see there are fellow wordsmiths and English language connoisseurs left in the world.

I have always loved your screen name, I am a sucker for mythological references!


----------



## Jennifer N

Kendall is going to walk for Fendi tomorrow. I like her more when she's working and away from her family.

(allthingskendall.tumblr.com)


----------



## Jennifer N

Kendall backstage at N.21

(allthingskendall.tumblr.com)


----------



## AEGIS

her makeup is yellow


----------



## baglover1973

Humbugged said:


> I gave my opinion on the how and the why of what I think about Kylie /Kris and this house .
> 
> But Kendall bought her apartment  herself .Kris had to countersign it because of her age but Kendall coughed up the 33% up front herself and is paying the mortgage on her own .If Kris (who never paid for Rob's which he *****ed about) had paid for her condo she would have had her living in Calabasas with the rest of them instead of in Westwood 25 miles away.
> 
> And as I've said before it's on public record how much she was earning prior to her turning 18 ,and that the State of California had banked $400k for her under the Brady Act which they then paid out on her 18th birthday separate to whatever she had banked herself (or Kris had banked for her).And since then she has made about $100k from the shows  ,has signed deals with Steve Madden ,Topshop and the biggie with Estee which is reported to be worth $2m and did several campaigns as her career kicked on.
> 
> Kendall doesn't need Kris who is no longer her manager for the main sources of her income) to hold her hand or pay her rent.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said this is the house that Kris bought .Kylie sure doesn't need  bedrooms and a library.



Kylie does need PMK and the whole bunch...she has nothing going on without them...that is how she "made her money"

Kendall may fair ok on her own. She is proving herself as a "model"....


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

AEGIS said:


> That was such a lovely sentence syntax and diction wise.  I enjoyed reading it lol



I agree!


----------



## Humbugged

Rumor is Kendall is getting the cover of Vogue Paris in April . She is supposed to be pulling out of the rest of Milan to go and shoot it this week.

It comes from a blog that has been getting her schedule from somebody at The Society and has been spot on this FW



any way she walked Fendi today


----------



## charmesh

More to laugh at and shake your head


----------



## AEGIS

wow a Vogue cover
these social media models are winning


----------



## CobaltBlu

All Kendall has to do is not screw up at this point. And not talk.


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Kylie out for lunch at Sugarfish in Calabasas. (February 25)


----------



## Bandwagons

I really have hope that Kendall will distance herself from her family, earn her own living, and live her life as a decent person. I'm rooting for her.

Kylie's already a lost cause.


----------



## Jayne1

More Loves. Are they all real?  Seriously.


----------



## AEGIS

is that 7?


----------



## Bag*Snob

I count 8.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has 8.







via instagram


----------



## berrydiva

Why does a 17 year-old need a house? It's great that she can buy one but why would someone so young want all of that responsibility.


----------



## labelwhore04

berrydiva said:


> Why does a 17 year-old need a house? It's great that she can buy one but why would someone so young want all of that responsibility.



She should just get a condo. Shes gonna be forking out so much on pool cleaners, gardeners, etc etc


----------



## michie

Her nails are very thick. They're sitting on her beds worse than press-ons.


----------



## AlbertsLove

I wish I had that amount of money when I was 17. I would be traveling, relaxing, shopping. Whatever surgeries she has had don't look bad the only negative I see is that 1) she might get addicted 2) she looks older and like a pornstar. I guess if that's what she wants it's find. I guess.


----------



## **Chanel**

Humbugged said:


> Rumor is Kendall is getting the cover of Vogue Paris in April . She is supposed to be pulling out of the rest of Milan to go and shoot it this week.
> 
> It comes from a blog that has been getting her schedule from somebody at The Society and has been spot on this FW
> 
> 
> 
> any way she walked Fendi today



I guess I might be in the minority, but I do like the last pictures of Kendall.
I am rooting for her and really hope she won't end like the others in her family.


----------



## Jayne1

labelwhore04 said:


> She should just get a condo. Shes gonna be forking out so much on pool cleaners, gardeners, etc etc


That was the first thing that popped into my head when I saw her new house.  Who is going to clean it and take of it.  lol


----------



## Jayne1

Sasha2012 said:


> She has 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram


A few were fabulous, but it's reached a gross and ugly stage with 8.  And this is coming form someone who has owned, collected and loved Cartier for decades.


----------



## **Chanel**

I must admit I am also not a fan of so many Loves stacked on one arm.  It's just too much IMO.
I wonder if she will get even more Loves in the future. Maybe she is planning to fill her whole underarm with Loves ?


----------



## chowlover2

I think the Love bracelets are the only love she is getting. Surely no love from Mom and Dad. Bruce is too involved in his own drama, PMK with her 10%, and Tyga is just using her. Pretty sad all the way around.


----------



## Jennifer N

Kendall backstage at Fendi
(allthingskendall.tumblr.com)


----------



## Lounorada

Came across this rather disturbing blind item on CDAN
Guesses are Kylie and Tyga...

"_They might not be actually having sex (yeah, I dont believe that either), but this underage reality star from that A list reality show was on her knees under a table in a private dining room when a waiter walked in without knocking as they usually do.

Not that it matters but she was also hammered on booze the older boyfriend bought for her and was not supposed to share.

Contributing to the delinquency of a minor to go with some statutory rape._"


----------



## AEGIS

AlbertsLove said:


> I wish I had that amount of money when I was 17. I would be traveling, relaxing, shopping. Whatever surgeries she has had don't look bad the only negative I see is that 1) she might get addicted 2) she looks older and like a pornstar. I guess if that's what she wants it's find. I guess.



Yea idk if a big old house would be my priority.  I'd live in a different country for 4-6 month periods. But I don't think these girls are very curious about anything.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Lounorada said:


> Came across this rather disturbing blind item on CDAN
> Guesses are Kylie and Tyga...
> 
> "_They might not be actually having sex (yeah, I dont believe that either), but this underage reality star from that A list reality show was on her knees under a table in a private dining room when a waiter walked in without knocking as they usually do.
> 
> Not that it matters but she was also hammered on booze the older boyfriend bought for her and was not supposed to share.
> 
> Contributing to the delinquency of a minor to go with some statutory rape._"


----------



## shoegal

^disturbing yes, shocking? Unfortunately no....


----------



## NY_Mami

Sasha2012 said:


> She has 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram




She has too much time on her hands to be putting on all of those bracelets...


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Wasn't the guy behind CDAN outed as a fraud. People on Ontd are always saying that and the bottom of the website admits that "some" of his blind items are purely from his imagination. Most of those sites just capitalize on the rumor of the day


----------



## FreeSpirit71

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Wasn't the guy behind CDAN outed as a fraud. People on Ontd are always saying that and the bottom of the website admits that "some" of his blind items are purely from his imagination. Most of those sites just capitalize on the rumor of the day



Just an FYI (and I mean that in a friendly way, not a know-it-all-way ).. Enty has frequently been right. The sites who all ran that, also have _very_ similar disclaimers.  Yes, I'm sure Enty embellishes things like they all do, but he got a _ton_ of hits when some really juicy stuff from Old Hollywood was revealed on his site (it was thought Natalie Wood's daughter) was on the site, as well as someone who, if not RDJ (who denied it) was someone who was close to him.

I think what happened next was partially due to site rivalry.  If you want to see how accurate he is, the best bet is to watch the reveals. He does them over holiday weekends and they are _good._ Some of them go back the prior 6 months and are right on target.

It's gossip though so take it all with a grain of salt.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/02/27/kylie-jenner-tyga-step-out-together-for-late-night-movie-date/

Kylie Jenner keeps it comfy in some sweats while making her way inside a local movie theater to catch a flick on Thursday night (February 26) in Calabasas, Calif.

The 17-year-old reality star was joined by her rumored boyfriend Tyga, who recently confessed he loved Kylie after he denied being in a relationship with her.

That same day, Kylies sister Kendall Jenner was spotted keeping a low profile while walking out and about in Milan, Italy.


----------



## shiny_things

I see Kylie has been taking classes in Courtney Stodden 101 again.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Those Versace logo boots are soooooooooo tacky.


----------



## queenofshopping

I just ran across a blurb on FB from Make A Wish foundation's news feed that Kendall spent two hours recently with a teen whose wish was to spend time with Kendall. My initial thought was "why?"... And then my thought was that Kendall seems like the only one of those heathens who would do such a thing and not with a huge camera crew and paps.


----------



## Jayne1

queenofshopping said:


> I just ran across a blurb on FB from Make A Wish foundation's news feed that Kendall spent two hours recently with a teen whose wish was to spend time with Kendall. My initial thought was "why?"... And then my thought was that Kendall seems like the only one of those heathens who would do such a thing and not with a huge camera crew and paps.


When their reality show airs again, we may just see it though. They're filming again.


----------



## Humbugged

queenofshopping said:


> I just ran across a blurb on FB from Make A Wish foundation's news feed that Kendall spent two hours recently with a teen whose wish was to spend time with Kendall. My initial thought was "why?"... And then my thought was that Kendall seems like the only one of those heathens who would do such a thing and not with a huge camera crew and paps.





Make-A-Wish Alabama



> Lights.  Camera. Fashion! It was all 18-year-old Kalesha could think about the  moment she found out her wish was being granted to meet Kendall Jenner!  Kalesha's fashion icon spent two hours with her talking about fashion,  offering up some great modeling tips all while sharing tons of laughs  over lunch! #KeepingUpWithKalesha #WishKidWednesday




https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/wishkidwednesday


----------



## Sasha2012

https://www.facebook.com/MakeAWishAlabama?fref=photo

Lights. Camera. Fashion! It was all 18-year-old Kalesha could think about the moment she found out her wish was being granted to meet Kendall Jenner! Kalesha's fashion icon spent two hours with her talking about fashion, offering up some great modeling tips all while sharing tons of laughs over lunch! &#8234;#&#8206;KeepingUpWithKalesha&#8236; &#8234;#&#8206;WishKidWednesday&#8236;


----------



## bag-princess

that was nice of her.   of course MAW was going to put it on their site as they have done in the past.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Just an FYI (and I mean that in a friendly way, not a know-it-all-way ).. Enty has frequently been right. The sites who all ran that, also have _very_ similar disclaimers.  Yes, I'm sure Enty embellishes things like they all do, but he got a _ton_ of hits when some really juicy stuff from Old Hollywood was revealed on his site (it was thought Natalie Wood's daughter) was on the site, as well as someone who, if not RDJ (who denied it) was someone who was close to him.
> 
> I think what happened next was partially due to site rivalry.  If you want to see how accurate he is, the best bet is to watch the reveals. He does them over holiday weekends and they are _good._ Some of them go back the prior 6 months and are right on target.
> 
> It's gossip though so take it all with a grain of salt.



I've seen his BI reveals before. One said Drake was a stripper before he hit it big but he was on Degrassi since he was teen so I doubt that one. Someone at ONTD also sent him a fake tip to see if he would run with it and he did without asking questions or for proof. I remember Enty asking people to donate money so he could keep the site going. 

Not every one in Hollywood is tight lipped and people talk and sure he might know someone who knows someone but I would take things that he says with a grain of salt I mean it says it on his site that he's made things up. Not saying all BI sites are full of it but Enty in particular is a little too shady for me.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://variety.com/2015/tv/news/ken...ing-up-with-kardashians-spinoff-e-1201442440/

*Kendall & Kylie Jenner: Kardashians Spinoff Series in Works? (EXCLUSIVE)*

Kendall and Kylie Jenner are being eyed for their own E! reality show.

The prospect of a Keeping Up With the Kardashians spinoff series focusing on the two teen members of the reality TV clan has been discussed at E! and Ryan Seacrest Prods.

A show insider tells Variety that a spinoff is on the drawing board, although its unclear how quickly it might come together. Sources caution that there have been no formal negotiations with the Jenner siblings. A spokesperson for E! says there is no spinoff in the works.

But putting a bigger spotlight on the daughters of Kris Kardashian and Bruce Jenner is an obvious next step for E! as Kendalls and Kylies celebrity and social-media following has grown by leaps and bounds during the past year.

Kendall, the new face of Estée Lauder, is currently walking major New York and Milan Fashion Week runways. Kylie, who has her own hair extension line, has over 18 million Instagram followers, not far behind her older sisters fanbase of more than 20 million. The duo also penned the sci-fi novel Rebels: City of Indra last summer, and they have two clothing collections with Topshop and PacSun.

While Kendall and Kylies careers are booming, theres still some question whether they can carry their own show  and questions about whether they will agree to the even-further heightened scrutiny of their lives that would come with their own spinoff series. Their father is making headlines at present with his reported exploration of transitioning to a woman, which is also expected to be documented in an E! series in development.

The move to groom new faces is a natural evolution for the Kardashian clan, led by matriarch Kris. The Keeping Up With the Kardashians franchise is not coming to a close anytime soon  the familys unscripted series will continue at E! for at least another three years, with this weeks news of a multiyear extension deal for more Kardashian programming at the cable net.

A report on Thursday in the New York Post that the deal was worth $100 million was said to have caused a stir at the highest levels of Comcast, parent company of E!, with a spokesperson for the cabler commenting the figure was grossly inaccurate.

Variety has learned the pact is worth closer to $20 million for three more seasons of the show, plus a clothing allowance of $75,000 per season in total for family members Kris, Kim, Khloe, Kourtney, Rob, Kendall and Kylie.

If it comes to fruition, the Jenner sisters show would not fall under the recent Keeping Up With the Kardashians deal, nor would Bruce Jenners transgender journey series. Those would be separate negotiations with E!

Both Kendall and Kylie recur on Keeping Up With the Kardashians, which premieres its 10th season on March 15. Theyve also appeared on the flagships four other spinoffs Kourtney and Kim Take New York, Khloé & Lamar, Kourtney and Kim Take Miami and Kourtney and Khloé Take the Hamptons.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

LAX. (Februrary 27)


----------



## knics33

chowlover2 said:


> I think the Love bracelets are the only love she is getting. Surely no love from Mom and Dad. Bruce is too involved in his own drama, PMK with her 10%, and Tyga is just using her. Pretty sad all the way around.



Agreed. Oh the symbolism and irony. Pretty sad when you remember how young this girl is. She is so insecure and lost, it just drips off of her.


----------



## charmesh

Sasha2012 said:


> http://variety.com/2015/tv/news/ken...ing-up-with-kardashians-spinoff-e-1201442440/
> 
> *Kendall & Kylie Jenner: Kardashians Spinoff Series in Works? (EXCLUSIVE)*
> 
> Kendall and Kylie Jenner are being eyed for their own E! reality show.
> 
> The prospect of a Keeping Up With the Kardashians spinoff series focusing on the two teen members of the reality TV clan has been discussed at E! and Ryan Seacrest Prods.
> 
> A show insider tells Variety that a spinoff is on the drawing board, although its unclear how quickly it might come together. Sources caution that there have been no formal negotiations with the Jenner siblings. A spokesperson for E! says there is no spinoff in the works.
> 
> But putting a bigger spotlight on the daughters of Kris Kardashian and Bruce Jenner is an obvious next step for E! as Kendalls and Kylies celebrity and social-media following has grown by leaps and bounds during the past year.
> 
> Kendall, the new face of Estée Lauder, is currently walking major New York and Milan Fashion Week runways. Kylie, who has her own hair extension line, has over 18 million Instagram followers, not far behind her older sisters fanbase of more than 20 million. The duo also penned the sci-fi novel Rebels: City of Indra last summer, and they have two clothing collections with Topshop and PacSun.
> 
> While Kendall and Kylies careers are booming, theres still some question whether they can carry their own show  and questions about whether they will agree to the even-further heightened scrutiny of their lives that would come with their own spinoff series. Their father is making headlines at present with his reported exploration of transitioning to a woman, which is also expected to be documented in an E! series in development.
> 
> The move to groom new faces is a natural evolution for the Kardashian clan, led by matriarch Kris. The Keeping Up With the Kardashians franchise is not coming to a close anytime soon  the familys unscripted series will continue at E! for at least another three years, with this weeks news of a multiyear extension deal for more Kardashian programming at the cable net.
> 
> A report on Thursday in the New York Post that the deal was worth $100 million was said to have caused a stir at the highest levels of Comcast, parent company of E!, with a spokesperson for the cabler commenting the figure was grossly inaccurate.
> 
> Variety has learned the pact is worth closer to $20 million for three more seasons of the show, plus a clothing allowance of $75,000 per season in total for family members Kris, Kim, Khloe, Kourtney, Rob, Kendall and Kylie.
> 
> If it comes to fruition, the Jenner sisters show would not fall under the recent Keeping Up With the Kardashians deal, nor would Bruce Jenners transgender journey series. Those would be separate negotiations with E!
> 
> Both Kendall and Kylie recur on Keeping Up With the Kardashians, which premieres its 10th season on March 15. Theyve also appeared on the flagships four other spinoffs Kourtney and Kim Take New York, Khloé & Lamar, Kourtney and Kim Take Miami and Kourtney and Khloé Take the Hamptons.



E! Needs to branch out & look for replacements. It's just bad business to put all your eggs in one basket. Especially when the eggs are declining in popularity


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.eonline.com/news/630487/...my-life-always-trying-to-be-a-good-role-model

*Kylie Jenner Talks the Pressures of Fame in Fault: "I Just Can't Live My Life Always Trying to Be a Good Role Model"*

As someone who has been in the spotlight basically since she was born, Kylie Jenner has learned a thing or two about how to handle the pressures of fame even while facing constant criticism.

While interviewing with Fault magazine issue 20, the reality star opens up about how the limelight has affected her and the way she lives her life in the public eye. Her secret? Trying not to let it get underneath her skin.

"I never feel pressure to be a good role model," she admits to the magazine. "I always try to do my best to inspire people to be good and do the right thing, but I just can't live my life always trying to be a good role model."

"I try to be the best I can be, but it's hard sometimes," she continues. "We're all human. I just like to live each day and just be me and be real."

The Keeping Up With the Kardashians star looks gorgeous in the Faces Issue, rocking different looks and hairstyles for each cover. Styled by Monica Rose for Raudeville and shot by photographer Lionel Deluy, Kylie reveals in a surprising twist that she loves "clothes and all that stuff" but doesn't "need it to live," so don't go around thinking she's superficial.

"I feel like, not that I've had everything, but once you feel you've had everything at a young age, you can either go down a path of being spoiled and self-centered, or you see it isn't everything," she explains. "I've found ways to really enjoy life. But people may get the wrong idea. Having a reality TV show, everyone feels like they know you, but that's only 10% of my life. There's a whole other side of me that people don't see."

The 17-year-old, who just purchased her first house, also explains that never wanting "to have bad beef" with anyone close to her is of monumental importance to maintaining her happiness, especially when it comes to balancing her work life and personal life. But does having someone special make a difference? Of course! But it doesn't define her.

"I don't think I need a significant other to be happy because I always like to find that for myself, but I think that it makes me a lot happier when I'm sharing my life with somebody," she says.


----------



## yajaira

Shes so ugly


----------



## BPC

I don't understand any of this (showing my age here). 
Why is a 17 year old nothing, by nothing I mean she doesn't do anything, on the cover of magazines and giving interviews. 
Who cares? What can she possibly say to inspire anyone. She hasn't done anything. These little girls that go crazy over her, where are their mamas to set them straight! 

SMDH at who we, as a society, turn to for inspiration these days.


----------



## Artica

yajaira said:


> Shes so ugly



She's only a 17-year old kid. Why would you say that?


----------



## charmesh

Artica said:


> She's only a 17-year old kid. Why would you say that?


+1 We talk crap about her morals and her plastic surgery but calling a child ugly is too much. She's not ugly, she's misguided.


----------



## chowlover2

knics33 said:


> Agreed. Oh the symbolism and irony. Pretty sad when you remember how young this girl is. She is so insecure and lost, it just drips off of her.




Agreed!


----------



## Lounorada

Those inflated lips... that's all I see in those pictures or any pictures of her.
They look terrible and uncomfortable. It's sad for her that she decided to start messing with her face so young.


----------



## Antonia

Lounorada said:


> Those inflated lips... that's all I see in those pictures or any pictures of her.
> They look terrible and uncomfortable. It's sad for her that she decided to start messing with her face so young.


 
I totally agree with you!  Those lips look like they hurt, like they are about to literally burst!


----------



## yajaira

Shes "dating" a 25 yrold man with a baby shes not a child


----------



## berrydiva

Like my mother used to say "you wanna act grown, well I'll treat you like you grown"...dating a 25 year-old man, talking half nekkid pics and posting them on IG, the grown a$$ look, lip injections, means that you no longer need to be treated like a child. 

She should be dragged since her parents refuse to do it.


----------



## MY2CENT

I agree  she is ugly what a 17 yr old can't be ugly and not only on the surface im sure she is just as ugly and shallow inside


----------



## MY2CENT

I blame her so called parents they should be in jail for the trash they made


----------



## Bentley1

berrydiva said:


> Like my mother used to say "you wanna act grown, well I'll treat you like you grown"...dating a 25 year-old man, talking half nekkid pics and posting them on IG, the grown a$$ look, lip injections, means that you no longer need to be treated like a child.
> 
> She should be dragged since her parents refuse to do it.




Exactly. I don't see a child whatsoever In this girl. Plus, she's 17 not 5,10 or 12. She's hardly a "child." There are 17 year olds who are tried as adults for crimes, so why can't she be viewed as an adult since she wants to act like one. Her own family doesn't treat her like a child, so who can blame the public for not doing so.


----------



## Nathalya

Ita!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I knew she was destined for a life of questionable teen behavior.  I'll never forget that episode of both sisters trying to dance on a stripper pole on their parents bedroom, while a friend of Brody's videotaped....


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> I knew she was destined for a life of questionable teen behavior.  I'll never forget that episode of both sisters trying to dance on a stripper pole on their parents bedroom, while a friend of Brody's videotaped....




Yes! I remember that too. Brody had to babysit them. I've always wondered what their take is on the Kylie-Tyga situation. You'd think that older brothers would be a bit more protective over their little sister, but this family is all kinds of screwed up.


----------



## wildblood

Thought that said Fail magazine. Hum she's really looking like Khloe in the pics.

When the world ends the only thing left will be cockroaches watching KUWTK reruns.


----------



## AEGIS

you can't be ugly at 17? there's a legal age for ugliness? like an ugly license? y'all are so silly--calling her all kinds of fast, loose, thots, but UGLY is too far. hmmk


----------



## Bentley1

AEGIS said:


> you can't be ugly at 17? there's a legal age for ugliness? like an ugly license? y'all are so silly--calling her all kinds of fast, loose, thots, but UGLY is too far. hmmk




Lol. And a special thank you to the last part of your comment. Hello! The girl has been called pretty much every name in the book in this thread, but folks want to draw the line at ugly bc she's a "child?" But a child can be called a dumb, slutty, thot?


----------



## dangerouscurves

aegis said:


> you can't be ugly at 17? There's a legal age for ugliness? Like an ugly license? Y'all are so silly--calling her all kinds of fast, loose, thots, but ugly is too far. Hmmk




&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;.


----------



## DC-Cutie

AEGIS said:


> you can't be ugly at 17? there's a legal age for ugliness? like an ugly license? y'all are so silly--calling her all kinds of fast, loose, thots, but UGLY is too far. hmmk



Ok!  Certain words just hit a note...


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Like my mother used to say "you wanna act grown, well I'll treat you like you grown"...dating a 25 year-old man, talking half nekkid pics and posting them on IG, the grown a$$ look, lip injections, means that you no longer need to be treated like a child.
> 
> She should be dragged since her parents refuse to do it.



Yes! Totally agree.



AEGIS said:


> you can't be ugly at 17? there's a legal age for ugliness? like an ugly license? y'all are so silly--calling her all kinds of fast, loose, thots, but UGLY is too far. hmmk



This.


----------



## DC-Cutie

zaara10 said:


> Yes! I remember that too. Brody had to babysit them. I've always wondered what their take is on the Kylie-Tyga situation. You'd think that older brothers would be a bit more protective over their little sister, but this family is all kinds of screwed up.



She's been after Tyga for sometime now. I also remember a birthday party episode where she begged Khloe to get Tyga to perform at her party.


----------



## bag-princess

i don't think she is ugly at all.  not by my definition.


----------



## shiny_things

I just think it's not cool to call anyone ugly.


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> i don't think she is ugly at all.  not by my definition.


I wouldn't call her ugly, but she has unfortunately messed up her face with those disgusting inflated lips.
If you block her lips and look at the rest of her face she is actually very pretty.

And personally, I don't call people ugly by definition of looks, if I call someone ugly it's because of the person they are on the inside, their personality, attitude...

But I don't have a problem with people who call someone ugly because of how they look. Opinions are different and beauty is in the eye of beholder  we all see people differently. Ugly is a strong word though.


----------



## charmesh

MY2CENT said:


> I agree  she is ugly what a 17 yr old can't be ugly and not only on the surface im sure she is just as ugly and shallow inside



Ugly on the inside yes. And you know she has the self esteem of a worm. But she not ugly. She's reached the point where she needs to lay off the injections. And I agree that her parents need to be in jail. But the one thing that girl needs most is for someone to remind her that she is a child who deserves protection.


----------



## charmesh

AEGIS said:


> you can't be ugly at 17? there's a legal age for ugliness? like an ugly license? y'all are so silly--calling her all kinds of fast, loose, thots, but UGLY is too far. hmmk



I'm not calling any teenage girl ugly. They have it hard enough. The only people who treat each other worse are preteen girls. 

Kylie isn't even ugly. She just has baboon butt lips. A vapid soul is what that girl has and that is unattractive.


----------



## LavenderIce

DC-Cutie said:


> She's been after Tyga for sometime now. I also remember a birthday party episode where she begged Khloe to get Tyga to perform at her party.



I vaguely remember her introducing him at the party.  That's crazy.


----------



## zaara10

DC-Cutie said:


> She's been after Tyga for sometime now. I also remember a birthday party episode where she begged Khloe to get Tyga to perform at her party.



I remember that one too. It was for Kendall's party though, right? Probably been hooking up since way back then!


----------



## ByeKitty

I do think Kylie is kind of unfortunate looking, just like her sister Khloe. They kind of look alike to me.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

yajaira said:


> Shes so ugly



Ouch.


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> I wouldn't call her ugly, but she has unfortunately messed up her face with those disgusting inflated lips.
> If you block her lips and look at the rest of her face she is actually very pretty.
> 
> And personally, I don't call people ugly by definition of looks, if I call someone ugly it's because of the person they are on the inside, their personality, attitude...
> 
> But* I don't have a problem with people who call someone ugly because of how they look. Opinions are different and beauty is in the eye of beholder  we all see people differently. Ugly is a strong word though*.





i don't have a problem with that either because as you said opinions are different and beauty is in the eye of the beholder.  that is why i said "not by my definition" she is not.  and like you said it is a very strong word.   i do agree that she needs to stop messing with her lips.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Queenpixie

In instagram standards she is pretty... 

but she is slowly trying to kill that with fillers/

Khloe on the other hand...


----------



## labelwhore04

Ugly is a strong word. Kylie isn't a beauty queen but she's far from ugly IMO. She would be much more attractive if it weren't for those unfortunate lips.


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Please excuse my terrible photoshopping skills but I couldnt resist giving a 'make under' to Kylies top lip.


----------



## Caz71

Jayne1 said:


> More Loves. Are they all real?  Seriously.



Id like her to sell them all. Maybe keep 1 or 2. Give the money to charity. Its disgusting how many she has.


----------



## kittenslingerie

I like her fake lips ok personally. She needs to stop though or she'll be Farrah abraham in no time.


----------



## AlbertsLove

Caz71 said:


> Id like her to sell them all. Maybe keep 1 or 2. Give the money to charity. Its disgusting how many she has.



I mean it's her money she should be able to do what she wants with it. I just hope she does not waste it all. I mean 3 million dollar home, taxes and maintenance is expensive. Plus I doubt she is even going to be there all the time. Eventually she is going to get desperate to make more money and I can't imagine her having any real talent to make money honestly.


----------



## charmesh

AlbertsLove said:


> I mean it's her money she should be able to do what she wants with it. I just hope she does not waste it all. I mean 3 million dollar home, taxes and maintenance is expensive. Plus I doubt she is even going to be there all the time. Eventually she is going to get desperate to make more money and I can't imagine her having any real talent to make money honestly.



You have to wonder how long her mortgage is. Because in 10 years is she going to be earning enough to make the payments? What is she investing her money in that will produce her income when the fame is gone? Kris and Bruce couldn't pay their bills before the show, so I doubt they are giving her good financial advice.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Speculation

It gives her a tax write off  and it ties up what money she has already earned before she turns 18 and would perhaps make dumb investments. Tyga wants to start a porn film co right? 

If she isnt earning as much in a few years she can sell and buy down.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Bentley1 said:


> Lol. And a special thank you to the last part of your comment. Hello! The girl has been called pretty much every name in the book in this thread, but folks want to draw the line at ugly bc she's a "child?" But a child can be called a dumb, slutty, thot?



Agreed.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Encore Hermes said:


> Speculation
> 
> It gives her a tax write off  and it ties up what money she has already earned before she turns 18 and would perhaps make dumb investments. Tyga wants to start a porn film co right?
> 
> If she isnt earning as much in a few years she can sell and buy down.



I think it's a good move if she really is getting a show (ugh) because everything is a write off in that case.


----------



## charmesh

Encore Hermes said:


> Speculation
> 
> It gives her a tax write off  and it ties up what money she has already earned before she turns 18 and would perhaps make dumb investments. Tyga wants to start a porn film co right?
> 
> If she isnt earning as much in a few years she can sell and buy down.



In that case it is a good idea. Tie up as much of her money before she turns 18 & Tyga can get his hands on it. First love has been known to make a girl stupid.


----------



## Encore Hermes

charmesh said:


> In that case it is a good idea. Tie up as much of her money before she turns 18 & Tyga can get his hands on it. *First love has been known to make a girl stupid*.



Agree completely

And if she needs most of her monthly income to support the house her mother/manager keeps a measure of k kontrol. 
She can't say I don't feel like doing 'xyz'  this year. Or I am taking the year off. Her mother can say 'you need X amount to pay the bills and to get it you need to ..........'


----------



## DesigningStyle

Can anyone explain the fascination that Kylie has with Tyga?  I just do not get it at all.  Is certainly can't be looks, she doesn't need his money, what is it?


----------



## louvigilante

DesigningStyle said:


> Can anyone explain the fascination that Kylie has with Tyga?  I just do not get it at all.  Is certainly can't be looks, she doesn't need his money, what is it?




He's a bad boy.


----------



## Jayne1

DesigningStyle said:


> Can anyone explain the fascination that Kylie has with Tyga?  I just do not get it at all.  Is certainly can't be looks, she doesn't need his money, what is it?


I know -- he's so unattractive and not in a sexy, ugly way either.

Is he rich, famous and powerful?  What can it be.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She's d*ckmatized.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.cosmopolitan.com/enterta...ps-like-kylie-jenner-with-disastrous-results/

*Woman Tries to Get Lips Like Kylie Jenner with Disastrous Results*

Hoping to get a Kylie Jenner-sized pout, Brittany Forster of Australia used a lip enhancer that left her with a bruised and bloodied kisser. She used a lip-enhancing tool made by the CandyLipz company, and the results are less than ideal. In fact, they look pretty damn painful.

According to The Daily Mail, four days after the application, Brittany's lips are still battered and bruised. As for the company, they say that Brittany's experience is "very normal" and that they love her big lips and think they look amazing. OK, sure!


----------



## dr.pepper

Why do people think this young woman looks attractive? She looks completely unnatural at this point! Today I heard a grown woman describe a lipstick as "a Kylie Jenner color." She is a kid! Why would an adult want to emulate her?!


----------



## chowlover2

At this point, Kylie looks like a living Bratz doll!


----------



## Bentley1

dr.pepper said:


> Why do people think this young woman looks attractive? She looks completely unnatural at this point! Today I heard a grown woman describe a lipstick as "a Kylie Jenner color." She is a kid! Why would an adult want to emulate her?!




The "Kylie Jenner lip" has been all the rage on YouTube by beauty gurus and bloggers for awhile now. They are constantly chirping about which products to use to get "Kylie lips" and those same colors she supposedly uses are constantly sold out (mac soar/mac brave/mac whirl, etc). There are endless tutorials to help people achieve her yawn worthy makeup look. It's so annoying esp given it's a basic neutral colored lip she wears that's been around since the early 90s. Why grown women run around calling it the "Kylie Jenner lip" is beyond me.


----------



## dangerouscurves

freespirit71 said:


> she's d*ckmatized.




&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## dangerouscurves

sasha2012 said:


> http://www.cosmopolitan.com/enterta...ps-like-kylie-jenner-with-disastrous-results/
> 
> 
> 
> *woman tries to get lips like kylie jenner with disastrous results*
> 
> 
> 
> hoping to get a kylie jenner-sized pout, brittany forster of australia used a lip enhancer that left her with a bruised and bloodied kisser. She used a lip-enhancing tool made by the candylipz company, and the results are less than ideal. In fact, they look pretty damn painful.
> 
> 
> 
> According to the daily mail, four days after the application, brittany's lips are still battered and bruised. As for the company, they say that brittany's experience is "very normal" and that they love her big lips and think they look amazing. Ok, sure!





&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## madeinnyc

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.cosmopolitan.com/enterta...ps-like-kylie-jenner-with-disastrous-results/
> 
> 
> 
> *Woman Tries to Get Lips Like Kylie Jenner with Disastrous Results*
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to get a Kylie Jenner-sized pout, Brittany Forster of Australia used a lip enhancer that left her with a bruised and bloodied kisser. She used a lip-enhancing tool made by the CandyLipz company, and the results are less than ideal. In fact, they look pretty damn painful.
> 
> 
> 
> According to The Daily Mail, four days after the application, Brittany's lips are still battered and bruised. As for the company, they say that Brittany's experience is "very normal" and that they love her big lips and think they look amazing. OK, sure!





Oh ffs! &#128530;


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.cosmopolitan.com/enterta...ps-like-kylie-jenner-with-disastrous-results/
> 
> *Woman Tries to Get Lips Like Kylie Jenner with Disastrous Results*
> 
> Hoping to get a Kylie Jenner-sized pout, Brittany Forster of Australia used a lip enhancer that left her with a bruised and bloodied kisser. She used a lip-enhancing tool made by the CandyLipz company, and the results are less than ideal. In fact, they look pretty damn painful.
> 
> According to The Daily Mail, four days after the application, Brittany's lips are still battered and bruised. As for the company, they say that Brittany's experience is "very normal" and that they love her big lips and think they look amazing. OK, sure!



I dunno what she's complaining about, her lips look just like Kylies now- swollen uncomfortable, horrendous and painful. Wasn't that what she wanted?


----------



## bagsforme

That lady used it for way to long.  I looked up the reviews and videos on that product.  Its impressive.  I may have to try it out.  Anyone here try it?

I don't want Kylie lips but I would like them plumper.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Safer to use a temporary product like Lip Venom By DuWop.


----------



## Encore Hermes

who would do this on purpose?  





Daily mail credit


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Encore Hermes said:


> who would do this on purpose?



Sheep. People who just follow the trend regardless of the risk to their face. Idiots basically.


----------



## berrydiva

That looks terrible.


----------



## Bentley1

I read the effects of that "lip enhancer" last less than an hour. Who would do that to themselves for swollen lips that last an hour, and that's if you're lucky and don't get any of the nasty bruising.


----------



## zaara10

Eww gross!


----------



## jclaybo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Safer to use a temporary product like Lip Venom By DuWop.


or pure peppermint oil.
-i will admit i have one of those lip plumpers, but I have full lips and all it really does is give me a pouty look for a few hours. But I have never been bruised by it and I do a lip mask 3 times a week to keep them soft. These people that are bruised didnt read the directions and were too anxious to have full lips. smdh


----------



## michie

Is that from that plunger-like thing that you have to suck on? Ppl are nvm...SMH.


----------



## labelwhore04

Encore Hermes said:


> who would do this on purpose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daily mail credit



What is WRONG with people?? Our society is becoming so obsessed with appearances that it's actually getting scary. People are willing to butcher themselves and risk death/injury for "enhancements." Whatever happened to just embracing what you were born with?:weird: Crazy idea i know..


----------



## berrydiva

labelwhore04 said:


> What is WRONG with people?? Our society is becoming so obsessed with appearances that it's actually getting scary. People are willing to butcher themselves and risk death/injury for "enhancements." Whatever happened to just embracing what you were born with?:weird: Crazy idea i know..




Society has always been this way and this is nothing new. The obsession with beauty is as old as the pyramids and surgery or enhancements or alteration to physical appearances are as old as time. You can google for history of plastic surgery and see that this is nothing new to society. We are not really experiencing anything more or less than generations previously in terms of people risking death or injury for enhancements...it's just highlighted by social media and technology making things more affordable.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That lip thing is tame compared to so many other cosmetic procedures.

I am kind of wondering why swollen lips became trendy.


----------



## BPC

Encore Hermes said:


> who would do this on purpose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daily mail credit



lol.. i'm sorry, but these folks should never breed.


----------



## zen1965

labelwhore04 said:


> What is WRONG with people?? Our society is becoming so obsessed with appearances that it's actually getting scary. People are willing to butcher themselves and risk death/injury for "enhancements." Whatever happened to just embracing what you were born with?:weird: Crazy idea i know..


+ 1m


----------



## stylemepretty

I weep for the future when I see young kids following in these fame hoes footsteps.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Hahaha!!!! LMFAO-ing at the lip plumper pictures!!! I can't....


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Los Angeles. (March 1)


----------



## ByeKitty

She legit looks like a streetwalker to me...


----------



## ForeverYoung87

She looks like a young Teresa Guidice in the most recent candids. Tiny forehead and all


----------



## shoegal

ByeKitty said:


> She legit looks like a streetwalker to me...




She does lol a little porn star like. How sad


----------



## caitlin1214

Bee stung lips have been around since the '20s. But they achieved that look with makeup, not surgery.


----------



## jclaybo

her wig is atrocious


----------



## LavenderIce

Someone made the comparison to Courtney Stodden at some point.  I see it now.


----------



## zaara10

She looks so old. She needs a make under.


----------



## lh211

These photos are so staged and fake, looks like the streetwalker or her pimp has called them.


----------



## poopsie

That hair is atrocious


----------



## V0N1B2

michie said:


> Is that from that plunger-like thing that you have to suck on? Ppl are nvm...SMH.


I guess y'all have never seen the hoochie pump then, huh?  Same thing, different body part.
It's an actual fetish. Don't pretend you've never heard of it 
Okay, I'm leaving now....



ForeverYoung87 said:


> She looks like a young Teresa Guidice in the most recent candids. Tiny forehead and all


I have thought this all along.
Kylie = young Teresa Guidice
Kendall = young Angie Harmon


----------



## ChanelMommy

ForeverYoung87 said:


> She looks like a young Teresa Guidice in the most recent candids. Tiny forehead and all



Was just posting the same thing!


----------



## dangerouscurves

V0N1B2 said:


> I guess y'all have never seen the hoochie pump then, huh?  Same thing, different body part.
> 
> It's an actual fetish. Don't pretend you've never heard of it
> 
> Okay, I'm leaving now....




THERE'S SUCH THING?! And no I'm not pretending. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/02/kylie-jenner-is-white-hot-for-sunny-sunday-outing/

Kylie Jenner shows off her bare midriff as she steps out to run errands on Sunday afternoon (March 1) in Los Angeles.

The 17-year-old reality star rocked an all white ensemble from her brand new Kendall & Kylie spring collection, available exclusively at PacSun.

In case you missed it, check out Kylie wearing some lacy bunny ears on the new cover of Fault magazine, which hits news stands on March 20th.


----------



## Lounorada

All I can see is the Courtney Stodden resemblance.


----------



## poopsie

I really think that these two are ready for separate threads.


----------



## dr.pepper

Yiiikes she looks so trashy.


----------



## charmesh

poopsie said:


> I really think that these two are ready for separate threads.


Or at least lump Kylie in with Khloe. They have more in common with their aimless lives.


----------



## Bentley1

Who wears a wig in their teens unless absolutely necessary due to a medical condition. Lol she is crazy


----------



## minababe

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> Los Angeles. (March 1)


 
she reminds me of heidi montag


----------



## Lounorada

minababe said:


> she reminds me of heidi montag



Oh yeah, I forgot about her.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Reality star turned model Kendall Jenner hides her face while out and about in New York City, New York on March 3, 2015. Kendall recently returned early from Italy after claiming she was too ill to participate in Milan Fashion Week.


----------



## redney

She's not going to get well being out in the snow in freezing NYC without appropriate winter clothing.


----------



## madeinnyc

Lol this isn't really Kendall or Kylie related but I thought it was hilarious &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## charmesh

madeinnyc said:


> Lol this isn't really Kendall or Kylie related but I thought it was hilarious &#128514;&#128514;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2915325



Their parents need to be beaten


----------



## littlerock

charmesh said:


> Their parents need to be beaten



....with hooker shoes.


----------



## CeeJay

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> Reality star turned model Kendall Jenner hides her face while out and about in New York City, New York on March 3, 2015. Kendall recently returned early from Italy after claiming she was too ill to participate in Milan Fashion Week.



Not a good way to build her modeling/catwalk career; the Milanese take their fashion (and shows) VERY seriously!


----------



## Bentley1

The little one on the left can't be more than 10. Like, she's not even a tween she is legit a little kid.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Kylie and Tyga arriving at LAX from Atlanta. (March 3)


----------



## NY_Mami

Kylie don't want them to see her lips without makeup...


----------



## Bag*Snob

Yup, they look a little deflated.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

They look almost normal and 500 times better.


----------



## wildblood

LMAO at her face popping up in the back seat with that mouth.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ugh!!! I hate it when celebrities try miserably to cover their faces when their pictures are taken by the paps. Bishes, we know how you look like, especially since you post selfies every day!


----------



## ByeKitty

You know, the weird thing with these overly inflated lips is that the filler sometimes ends up where you don't want it to end up, i.e. beyond the lip line. So it's like a weird type of bulky moustache that pops up and the actual lips don't even look that much fuller than they would if they weren't injected. I also see that effect with Lindsay Lohan.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Star magazine is really sticking with this Kendall and Scott affair.  So ridiculous and funny


----------



## charmesh

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Star magazine is really sticking with this Kendall and Scott affair.  So ridiculous and funny


Nobody wants Scott. I doubt if Kourtney wasn't so busy popping out babies, that she would even want him.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/04/kendall-jenner-gigi-hadid-rock-bold-outfits-at-hm-fashion-shows/

Kendall Jenner goes green while walking the runway during the H&M show as part of the Paris Fashion Week Womenswear Fall/Winter 2015/2016 on Wednesday (March 4) in Paris, France.

The 19-year-old supermodel was joined on the catwalk by Gigi Hadid and Joan Smalls.

Earlier in the day, Kendall and Gigi was seen wearing different outfits while arriving for the show.

My new problem is that I cant get New Problems out of my head Check it out for yourself on iTunes!! (girls: we can all relate, even if we have to change the words a bit &#128540; **picture Boys Are Stupid, Throw Rocks at Them t-shirts circa 2000** &#128521 My fave is yet to come on this album, FREE. Proud of your artistry and message @codysimpson. &#10084;&#65039;, Gigi wrote on Instagram.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall backstage H&M

via tumblr


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks pretty there.


----------



## mrsinsyder

She's a pretty girl but she is very, very plain.


----------



## stylemepretty

It's weird to see her smiling on the catwalk. Usually has her serious model face on.


----------



## AEGIS

she looks hella basic


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

stylemepretty said:


> It's weird to see her smiling on the catwalk. Usually has her serious model face on.



She looks so much better when she smiles IMO. She's a cute smiley girl next door and she should play that off. She cannot pull off serious in the least.


----------



## wildblood

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She looks so much better when she smiles IMO. She's a cute smiley girl next door and she should play that off. She cannot pull off serious in the least.



Yeah she doesn't have the cheekbones or bone structure to just have her face do nothing and be fabulous.


----------



## Queenpixie

She looks different. did she have fillers? Hence her being not available in milan?


----------



## Lounorada

AEGIS said:


> she looks hella basic



This.




Queenpixie said:


> She looks different. did she have fillers? Hence her being not available in milan?



Her face does look different.


----------



## Humbugged

at Balmain


----------



## charmesh

Humbugged said:


> at Balmain


She looks better than when she first started walking the runway.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

She looks good there. I love the whole outfit


----------



## summer2815

CeeJay said:


> Not a good way to build her modeling/catwalk career; the Milanese take their fashion (and shows) VERY seriously!



I am curious about this.  Was she booked to do shows and just left?


----------



## Humbugged

summer2815 said:


> I am curious about this.  Was she booked to do shows and just left?



The rumor (from a blog that has been getting her schedule from someone at The Society and up to this point has correctly called all her shows ,and her shooting Harper's with Karl during London this season correctly ) was that she has got the cover of Paris Vogue for April and that she was having to cancel her shows as they needed it shot last week. 

That came the day before the Fendi show and all the rest of her shows were cancelled and she disappeared for 6 days before she surfacing on Monday. 

So she was either ill or shooting her Vogue cover/editorial and publicly saying she was ill to keep it under wraps for whatever reason.

She was at Vivien Westwood yesterday for a fitting .


----------



## Sasha2012

She has been at the top of her game for the past few weeks, continuing her meteoric rise as a supermodel.

And on Thursday, Kendall Jenner looked runway ready once again when she stepped out of the Four Seasons Hotel in Paris, France.

The 19-year-old model dressed her lean and slender frame in a peach coloured thigh-high split skirt and a bold silver crop top, which she teamed with white-soled plimsolls.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...er-crop-leaves-Paris-hotel.html#ixzz3TXRsBZ8P


----------



## shiny_things

I do wonder how Kendall's career is going to be affected when she hits that inevitable phase all women hit when they fill out on the hips and boobs, no matter what they do or eat. I was a very athletic build until I hit about 21, then BOOM! I can't see it not happening, it's not really in her genes to be that shape forever.


----------



## lallybelle

She's pretty, but so basic. If she wasn't a K Klan member the media wouldn't be acting like she's some elite supermodel. She's backround fodder at best.


----------



## Humbugged

shiny_things said:


> I do wonder how Kendall's career is going to be affected when she hits that inevitable phase all women hit when they fill out on the hips and boobs, no matter what they do or eat. I was a very athletic build until I hit about 21, then BOOM! I can't see it not happening, it's not really in her genes to be that shape forever.




Her other sister Cassandra is built exactly the same as Kendall .She is the same age as Kourt ,has had 2 kids and is still as skinny as she was when she was a teen and was actually still getting to be in in the Xmas cards .And Esther (Bruce's mom) is still really skinny .


Video of Kendall attempting to leave her hotel
http://youtu.be/M-iKxA4oUok


----------



## labelwhore04

shiny_things said:


> I do wonder how Kendall's career is going to be affected when she hits that inevitable phase all women hit when they fill out on the hips and boobs, no matter what they do or eat. I was a very athletic build until I hit about 21, then BOOM! I can't see it not happening, it's not really in her genes to be that shape forever.



I had Kendalls body shape as a teen too but i hit 21-22 and gained some weight, now i have Kylie's body shape more or less. But still generally in your 20's you're still able to keep weight off more easily than in your 30's and over. I'm sure right now she can eat whatever she wants and not gain weight but eventually she'll probably have to start watching what she eats and work out alot more. Or she might just stay that shape without even trying, she does have Bruce's genes. Usually you can tell who is gonna be more susceptible to weight gain, Kendall has a naturally lean frame and she's very tall so i think she will stay thin. It's inevitable that she'll gain some weight as she gets older but i don't see her ever having a true struggle with weight. You never know though..


----------



## littlerock

Humbugged said:


> Her other sister Cassandra is built exactly the same as Kendall .She is the same age as Kourt ,has had 2 kids and is still as skinny as she was when she was a teen and was actually still getting to be in in the Xmas cards .And Esther (Bruce's mom) is still really skinny .
> 
> 
> Video of Kendall attempting to leave her hotel
> http://youtu.be/M-iKxA4oUok



Kendall is definitely leaner than Casey. She was always more athletic type (think Cameron Diaz). Tall and thin but more muscular. She was never the "stick" that Kendall is, aside from when she was maybe a small child. She played a lot of sports though, Kendall does not.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Paris. (March 5)


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Kendall has the skinniest little legs. I see her being slim for the rest of her life. She may gain weight, but unless she has a health condition, I don't see her gaining weight to a point where she's ever anything but thin.


----------



## littlerock

Sasha2012 said:


> Just Jared
> 
> Paris. (March 5)



Is that Kim in the first pic?? What is she wearing?!


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

The Balmain Aftershow Dinner as part of the Paris Fashion Week Womenswear Fall/Winter 2015/2016 on March 5, 2015 in Paris, France.


----------



## Chanel522

Gigi looks adorable. Kendall has the same expression Kim gives in all her pics &#128528;


----------



## Lounorada

Dress is too small, but she looks nice.


----------



## AEGIS

Kendall's face looks good
Gigi's body looks great


----------



## baglover1973

she has mastered the eating disorder....
good for her...otherwise she is average at best


----------



## Gimmethebag

Gigi is really stunning. She was literally bred to be a super model.


----------



## whimsic

They both look gorgeous here. Gigi looks so fresh, but I'm sick of seeing Kendall's face. She looks like PMK here. She should really quit the show at this point, she is overexposed.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

On that 2nd photo, with Kendall, Gigi looks like Dakota Fanning.


----------



## ByeKitty

I still find Gigi a butterface.


----------



## Sasha2012

According to Radar Online Kylie & Tyga are discussing marriage.

http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2015/03/kylie-jenner-tells-family-marry-tyga/

*Kylie Jenner Tells Family She Wants To Marry Tyga & Shes Flaunting New Diamond Ring!*

Kylie Jenner brought home a special souvenir from her recent romantic getaway with Tyga  a brand new diamond sparkler on her ring finger!

Now RadarOnline.com can exclusively reveal that the two are determined to make their dreams a reality. Kylie and Tyga are discussing marriage! a Keeping Up With the Kardashians source reveals.

Kylie has asked her sisters what they think of getting married at a young age because it is something that shed been talking about with him, the insider tells Radar.

Obviously, her sisters have told her that they support her in whatever she wants to do. They cannot tell her that it is wrong because they were all monogamously coupled at extremely young ages.

As Radar previously reported, the couple, who are rumored to have started dating when Jenner was only 14 years old, recently went public with their relationship when 25-year-old rapper dropped the L-word when discussing his now 17-year-old partner.

Those girls do not like to be without a man and if Kylie wants to marry Tyga, so be it, the source says.

Her sisters are just really happy that she has found true love and he treats her like gold, continues the insider. They also really like that she will not be hopping from guy to guy and getting her heart broken like they have all had to experience.

At the end of the day, her whole family would much rather see her settle down with someone who loves her rather than be with many men who will only use her for their own gain.


----------



## charmesh

Sasha2012 said:


> According to Radar Online Kylie & Tyga are discussing marriage.
> 
> http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2015/03/kylie-jenner-tells-family-marry-tyga/
> 
> *Kylie Jenner Tells Family She Wants To Marry Tyga & Shes Flaunting New Diamond Ring!*
> 
> Kylie Jenner brought home a special souvenir from her recent romantic getaway with Tyga  a brand new diamond sparkler on her ring finger!
> 
> Now RadarOnline.com can exclusively reveal that the two are determined to make their dreams a reality. Kylie and Tyga are discussing marriage! a Keeping Up With the Kardashians source reveals.
> 
> Kylie has asked her sisters what they think of getting married at a young age because it is something that shed been talking about with him, the insider tells Radar.
> 
> Obviously, her sisters have told her that they support her in whatever she wants to do. They cannot tell her that it is wrong because they were all monogamously coupled at extremely young ages.
> 
> As Radar previously reported, the couple, who are rumored to have started dating when Jenner was only 14 years old, recently went public with their relationship when 25-year-old rapper dropped the L-word when discussing his now 17-year-old partner.
> 
> Those girls do not like to be without a man and if Kylie wants to marry Tyga, so be it, the source says.
> 
> Her sisters are just really happy that she has found true love and he treats her like gold, continues the insider. They also really like that she will not be hopping from guy to guy and getting her heart broken like they have all had to experience.
> 
> At the end of the day, her whole family would much rather see her settle down with someone who loves her rather than be with many men who will only use her for their own gain.


That isn't an engagement ring. No Kardashian or Jenner woman would ever take anything other than a huge ring. And he did give Chynna a huge diamond (I wonder if he remembered to pay the jeweler for it.) I guess the family has learned nothing from Kim's first marriage. Kris better make sure to tie up Kylie's money, because he will run through it.

And of course he treats her like gold, she's his meal ticket.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Sorry but Gigi slays Kendall


----------



## Sasha2012

charmesh said:


> That isn't an engagement ring. No Kardashian or Jenner woman would ever take anything other than a huge ring. And he did give Chynna a huge diamond (I wonder if he remembered to pay the jeweler for it.) I guess the family has learned nothing from Kim's first marriage. Kris better make sure to tie up Kylie's money, because he will run through it.
> 
> And of course he treats her like gold, she's his meal ticket.



Yeah I take whataver Radar says with the smallest grain of salt. I'd believe it to be a promise ring over an engagement ring. Then again it could just be her ring and they could be toying with the media. Tyga has his own businesses outside of music, wouldn't be surprised if he had more money than Kylie but he also spends extravagantly.

Blac Chyna's ring was so tacky but then again it was so her.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Sasha2012 said:


> According to Radar Online Kylie & Tyga are discussing marriage.
> 
> 
> 
> http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2015/03/kylie-jenner-tells-family-marry-tyga/
> 
> 
> 
> *Kylie Jenner Tells Family She Wants To Marry Tyga & Shes Flaunting New Diamond Ring!*
> 
> 
> 
> Kylie Jenner brought home a special souvenir from her recent romantic getaway with Tyga  a brand new diamond sparkler on her ring finger!
> 
> 
> 
> Now RadarOnline.com can exclusively reveal that the two are determined to make their dreams a reality. Kylie and Tyga are discussing marriage! a Keeping Up With the Kardashians source reveals.
> 
> 
> 
> Kylie has asked her sisters what they think of getting married at a young age because it is something that shed been talking about with him, the insider tells Radar.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, her sisters have told her that they support her in whatever she wants to do. They cannot tell her that it is wrong because they were all monogamously coupled at extremely young ages.
> 
> 
> 
> As Radar previously reported, the couple, who are rumored to have started dating when Jenner was only 14 years old, recently went public with their relationship when 25-year-old rapper dropped the L-word when discussing his now 17-year-old partner.
> 
> 
> 
> Those girls do not like to be without a man and if Kylie wants to marry Tyga, so be it, the source says.
> 
> 
> 
> Her sisters are just really happy that she has found true love and he treats her like gold, continues the insider. They also really like that she will not be hopping from guy to guy and getting her heart broken like they have all had to experience.
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day, her whole family would much rather see her settle down with someone who loves her rather than be with many men who will only use her for their own gain.




I highly doubt this is true tbh.

Kylie is pretty dumb. But not THAT dumb.


----------



## guccimamma

Bentley1 said:


> The little one on the left can't be more than 10. Like, she's not even a tween she is legit a little kid.



that's what happens when you aren't watching your girls. they don't know any better, and are bombarded with this stuff all day.

there were several girls wearing shoes like this when my son graduated from middle school, i couldn't believe it.


----------



## guccimamma

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Kendall has the skinniest little legs. I see her being slim for the rest of her life. She may gain weight, but unless she has a health condition, I don't see her gaining weight to a point where she's ever anything but thin.



i agree, i think she might be more jenner than kardashian in that regard. fingers crossed for her.


----------



## Hermes4evah

Kendall seems to be the only one in that family that doesn't have to be with a man for validation.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/06/kendall-jenner-attacked-by-overzealous-fan-in-paris-photos/

A very overzealous fan runs up to Kendall Jenner and attacks her on Friday (March 6) in Paris, France.

The 19-year-old model was sightseeing with her good pal Gigi Hadid (pictured below) at the Love Lock Bridge when the fan ran up to her, grabbed her, and appeared to try and kiss her.

Kendall and Gigi are currently in town walking several fashion shows during Paris Fashion Box.


----------



## NYCBelle

ugh wish i was in Paris...freezing in NY right now


----------



## charmesh

Gigi is was prettier when the only times I saw her was in fashion campaigns and on Instagram.

And if the fan running up on her were Kim I would say it was some of PMK's doing. But Kendall actually looks startled, and we know none of them can act. Maybe PMK didn't tell her about it.


----------



## MegsVC

I've seen Kylie wear that pavé Cartier love ring before, so it's definitely not an engagement ring from Tyga. Just something to keep everyone talking about her...


----------



## minababe

I like her friend gigi hadid.
she Looks more like a "real" model to me than kendall


----------



## Sasha2012

*kyliejenner *On the way to get my hair out. Ignore the messiness lol 









*kyliejenner* Took my weave out #ByeGirl #LoveYou






via instagram


----------



## pixiejenna

It wouldn't surprise me if kylie has been talking about marriage with Tyga, she's dumb enough to do it too. But that is not a engagement ring, it's a ring she just happened to wear on her left hand ring finger that also happens to have diamonds in it. No way she'd accept a ring smaller than what he gave his last wife, pmk taught her better.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.thehollywoodfix.com/ente...r-gets-a-new-haircut-and-hits-the-nail-salon/

*Kylie Jenner Gets A New Haircut And Hits The Nail Salon*

Time for a change! Kylie Jenner was spotted visiting a male friends house in West Hollywood on Friday afternoon to switch up her look yet again by removing her long black hair extensions. She is known for keeping a constantly changing appearance as she has been seen with all types of hair styles and colors including black, blonde and even neon blue.

It also appeared that she suffered from an unfortunate broken nail as spotted on her right index finger. She managed to quickly slip through the door after leaving her car on the street in a No Parking zone.

The 17-year-old reality star did not want anyone to see her without makeup as she was seen covering her face and famous pout with her hands in attempt to keep it hidden while also wearing very large oversize sunglasses.

After spending several hours at her friends home, Kylie finally emerged with a much different look. She had her jet black hair parted down the middle with a short blunt cut right above her shoulders while also sporting her usual full face of makeup.

To complete her day of pampering she settled in at the Nail Bar & Beauty Lounge in Beverly Hills. Kylie was looking very stylish as usual today wearing a grey tank top, fitted white pencil skirt and high heel suede ankle boots.

She accessorized her outfit with her favorite Cartier Love bracelets, wearing eight of them and on her other arm was a Cartier Juste Un Clou bracelet and also a diamond watch. She also was carrying a large grey Croc-Embossed Givenchy Duffel.

Kylies big sister, 34-year-old reality star Kim Kardashian announced earlier this week that her youngest sibling will be the newest character in her iPhone app game Kim Kardashian Hollywood. She even posted several snaps of Kylie as a cartoon version wearing various different outfits.

The entire Kardashian clan will soon be gracing our TV screens again as the 10th season of Keeping It Up With The Kardashians will premiere March 15th on E! Network. According to Variety, Kylie and her older sister Kendall are in talks to possibly star in their own spin-off reality show with just the two of them.

After a busy and action packed day, Kylie was finally able to make her way into the nail salon to fix her broken nail. When youre in the spotlight as much as her you have to look picture perfect at all times!


----------



## wildblood

Why are you hiding your mouth girl? You paid a lot for it!


----------



## Jikena

Where did that booty come from ?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Hermes4evah said:


> Kendall seems to be the only one in that family that doesn't have to be with a man for validation.




Probably because she actually has a job. Work does get you off from thinking about men all the time.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jikena said:


> Where did that booty come from ?




A shop?


----------



## batfish

Jikena said:


> Where did that booty come from ?




A plastic surgeon?


----------



## bag-princess

wildblood said:


> Why are you hiding your mouth girl? You paid a lot for it!


----------



## starrynite_87

Jikena said:


> Where did that booty come from ?




Right...knowing them they'll probably spin some BS saying she developed and now that she's older she's "naturally" got curves...why does her lip look infected?


----------



## glamourous1098

We live in a world where Kylie Jenner breaking a nail and taking out her extensions counts as news.  I'm not sure how I feel about this.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie's video on instagram. kinggoldchains is Tyga.

https://instagram.com/p/z68qtrHGsm/?modal=true


----------



## madeinnyc

Jesus, please take the wheel &#128553;&#128553;&#128553;


----------



## Queenpixie




----------



## shiny_things

For the love of everything that is holy what makes this girl think labia lips are sexy?


----------



## Eva1991

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> The Balmain Aftershow Dinner as part of the Paris Fashion Week Womenswear Fall/Winter 2015/2016 on March 5, 2015 in Paris, France.



Love both outfits. Gigi looks like a real model, way better than Kendall.


----------



## Bandwagons

wildblood said:


> Why are you hiding your mouth girl? You paid a lot for it!


I'm wondering if one set was taken on the way into somewhere (with her hiding her deflated lips) and the rest was taken on the way out of somewhere (with plumped lips intact).


----------



## Thingofbeauty

When I saw the pics of the new bottom I HAD to come here to see what everyone was saying about the two papayas Kylie was smuggling inside her Spanx.


----------



## guccimamma

Jikena said:


> Where did that booty come from ?





dangerouscurves said:


> A shop?



the booty shop


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Anybody knows what watch she's wearing in these last pics?


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Kendall and Gigi at CFDA/Vogue Fashion Fund Americans in Paris Cocktail. (March 6)


----------



## Lounorada

Kendulls outfit is dreadful, she looks so plain and IMO she actually looks older than Lily and Karlie.


----------



## Sarni

Gigi has the outfit and look that Kim is going for...


----------



## ChanelMommy

wildblood said:


> Why are you hiding your mouth girl? You paid a lot for it!


----------



## Jikena

I love Kendall's dress/skirt. I liked her last outfit as well.


----------



## Oryx816

Sarni said:


> Gigi has the outfit and look that Kim is going for...




Except Gigi can pull it off.


----------



## Sarni

Oryx816 said:


> Except Gigi can pull it off.




Totally....she looks gorgeous!


----------



## LavenderIce

Gigi smokes Kendull. Kim couldn't even try to pull that off.  She'd foul it up in one way or another. It comes natural for Gigi.


----------



## Jikena

I don't like Gigi's outfit. I don't understand that new thing of wearing see-through dresses and grandma panties. It does look better on her than on Kim, obviously lol.


----------



## Chanel522

Gigi looks awesome!


----------



## trustlove

Chanel522 said:


> Gigi looks awesome!







LavenderIce said:


> Gigi smokes Kendull. Kim couldn't even try to pull that off.  She'd foul it up in one way or another. It comes natural for Gigi.




+1 she looks like a true model


----------



## Humbugged

Kendall at Estee Lauder dinner with Joan and Constance Jablonski


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^She looks great in that.


----------



## princess101804

to me it always seems like kendall looks scared or intimidated? idk it doesn't seem like she has a lot of self confidence or know how to carry herself well


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Gigi wins against Kendall every damn time.


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Kylie Jenner leaving the Nail Bar and Beauty Lounge in Beverly Hills. (March 6)


----------



## YSoLovely

She borrowed Khloé's booty pads I see...


----------



## nadineluv

shiny_things said:


> For the love of everything that is holy what makes this girl think labia lips are sexy?




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Eva1991

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> Kendall and Gigi at CFDA/Vogue Fashion Fund Americans in Paris Cocktail. (March 6)



Kendall's skirt is gorgeous.


----------



## Eva1991

Jikena said:


> I don't like Gigi's outfit. I don't understand that new thing of wearing see-through dresses and grandma panties. It does look better on her than on Kim, obviously lol.



+1

I don't like Gigi's outfit either but she looks great in it. 
Kim on the other hand....


----------



## dangerouscurves

Humbugged said:


> Kendall at Estee Lauder dinner with Joan and Constance Jablonski




Kendull by her self looks like a model but when she's among other models, she just looks like a non-model girl. I notice this everytime she's with other models.


----------



## Sarni

Kendall is looking way more confident these days. I hope she continues to distance herself and her career from the kardashian THOT machine! She is the only one in that family that dresses sensibly, appropriately and for her body type!


----------



## Hermes4evah

I believe that's Kylie's real butt. Her thighs match it. (Unlike Kim's). Also she's leaning slightly forward and sticking it out a bit.

I've always thought Kylie had the best figure/proportions of all the sisters. Not as long and slender as Kendall but curvier and more athletic - in a good way.


----------



## Hermes4evah

I would kill for those two bags she's carrying.


----------



## Hermes4evah

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> Kylie Jenner leaving the Nail Bar and Beauty Lounge in Beverly Hills. (March 6)




She's got the youth and the body to wear this outfit. She looks great.


----------



## guccimamma

Hermes4evah said:


> I believe that's Kylie's real butt. Her thighs match it. (Unlike Kim's). Also she's leaning slightly forward and sticking it out a bit.
> 
> I've always thought Kylie had the best figure/proportions of all the sisters. Not as long and slender as Kendall but curvier and more athletic - in a good way.



its not a saggy bag of mashed potatoes.


----------



## labelwhore04

Kendall looks great, Kim must be so jealous. She has everything that Kim doesn't without even trying nearly as hard.


----------



## CeeJay

Hermes4evah said:


> I believe that's Kylie's real butt. Her thighs match it. (Unlike Kim's). Also she's leaning slightly forward and sticking it out a bit.
> 
> I've always thought Kylie had the best figure/proportions of all the sisters. Not as long and slender as Kendall but curvier and more athletic - in a good way.



Didn't they say recently that she admitted to having gained 15 pounds?  Not sure of her height, but .. it could also be that the weight goes to particular spots.  Not saying that she didn't have some "work" either!


----------



## Queenpixie

Kendall is officially the prettiest of the clan. No crazy lip fillers or nose jobs. 







Kendall please dont be stupid and ruin this pretty face.. its plain for HF but still pretty.


----------



## Jikena

I agree, Kylie has a really nice body *jealous* 

Too bad she messed with her face.

Kendall has a very nice body as well. She doesn't have any curves but she's beautiful that way. And a beautiful face as well. Plus, she usually wears nicely and not like her sisters (thot).


----------



## Queenpixie

also could someone guess kendalls lashes on the photo above?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I like the messy hair look on Kendall, she looks good in that white dress. Love the lip color as well.


----------



## whimsic

Why did they highlight her nose like that? It looks awfully wide.


----------



## terebina786

Hermes4evah said:


> I believe that's Kylie's real butt. Her thighs match it. (Unlike Kim's). Also she's leaning slightly forward and sticking it out a bit.
> 
> I've always thought Kylie had the best figure/proportions of all the sisters. Not as long and slender as Kendall but curvier and more athletic - in a good way.




I've always thought Kylie was the prettier one. She definitely had a lot more of an interesting face before she started messing with it.

I'm not even going to lie, I love Kylie's look - the makeup less kind of look. That's what I've been doing for a while, just lashes and lipstick.  The trout pout needs to go though.


----------



## Encore Hermes

whimsic said:


> Why did they highlight her nose like that? It looks awfully wide.




The conturing makes it look slimmer






2011


----------



## AEGIS

yeah Kendall does not have a nice nose but I hope she does not change it.  Her family does not do well with nose jobs
Kylie was a lil chubby when she was dating Jaden--did she have a butt then?


----------



## whimsic

Oh wow, that's quite a difference. That's a crappy contouring job, it brings attention to her nose. It looked fine in those pictures with Gigi.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner was seen texting on her phone while behind the wheel of a car on Friday.

The 17-year-old was spotted staring at her mobile while holding it up in front of her face as she drove around Calbasas in her black Mercedes-Benz G-Class SUV.

At the time, she was surrounded by other vehicles in seemingly slow-moving traffic.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-involved-fatal-car-crash.html#ixzz3ToyDPiYL


----------



## labelwhore04

AEGIS said:


> yeah Kendall does not have a nice nose but I hope she does not change it.  Her family does not do well with nose jobs
> Kylie was a lil chubby when she was dating Jaden--did she have a butt then?



It's not the best nose strictly speaking but it suits her face and that's what matters. That is what i think people forget, a nose doesn't have to be perfect, it just has to suit your face. If Kendall messed with her nose she could possibly ruin her looks. It's not always about having the smallest, perfect nose because that can throw off your entire facial symmetry and you end up looking weird. Look at Kim, she shaved down her nose and now she has a huge space between her lips and her nose that just looks unnatural.


----------



## Jikena

Kylie has such a different face when she's not wearing make up. Her lips look less big as well. Do you think she really uses that new object to plump your lips (the thing you suck to get bigger lips - I don't recall the name) ?


----------



## Encore Hermes

2 laws broken. Isn't Jordyn under 20?

Teens with a provisional license are allowed to drive alone, but must follow certain restrictions. For the first 12 months (or until the age of 18), they may not drive between 11 p.m. and 5 a.m. (Some exceptions are granted.) *They also may not transport passengers under 20 unless accompanied by a licensed driver age 25 or older. *Teen drivers and all passengers are required to wear safety belts. They must maintain a clean driving record. Drivers in California may never use a hand-held cell phone or text while driving, and drivers under 18 are prohibited from driving and using a cell phone, even when equipped with a hands-free device.

http://teendriving.aaa.com/CA/supervised-driving/licensing-and-state-laws


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie Jenner was seen texting on her phone while behind the wheel of a car on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> The 17-year-old was spotted staring at her mobile while holding it up in front of her face as she drove around Calbasas in her black Mercedes-Benz G-Class SUV.
> 
> 
> 
> At the time, she was surrounded by other vehicles in seemingly slow-moving traffic.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-involved-fatal-car-crash.html#ixzz3ToyDPiYL




Bish never learns. SMGDH.


----------



## Eva1991

labelwhore04 said:


> It's not the best nose strictly speaking but it suits her face and that's what matters. That is what i think people forget, a nose doesn't have to be perfect, it just has to suit your face. If Kendall messed with her nose she could possibly ruin her looks. It's not always about having the smallest, perfect nose because that can throw off your entire facial symmetry and you end up looking weird. Look at Kim, she shaved down her nose and now she has a huge space between her lips and her nose that just looks unnatural.



+1.

Kim and Kris both messed up with their noses and look terrible now. I really hope Kendall keeps hers. It's not perfect but it suits her.


----------



## Chanel522

I know I've said this before and not many agree with me, but I think if Kendall tweaked her nose just a tiny bit that she would look so much better.

Also don't think Kylie did anything to her butt. It looks perfectly proportional to her body and not fake.


----------



## Midge S

Chanel522 said:


> I know I've said this before and not many agree with me, but I think *if Kendall tweaked her nose just a tiny bit *that she would look so much better.
> 
> Also don't think Kylie did anything to her butt. It looks perfectly proportional to her body and not fake.


  I think she has.   That's not all contouring.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Encore Hermes said:


> 2 laws broken. Isn't Jordyn under 20?
> 
> Teens with a provisional license are allowed to drive alone, but must follow certain restrictions. For the first 12 months (or until the age of 18), they may not drive between 11 p.m. and 5 a.m. (Some exceptions are granted.) *They also may not transport passengers under 20 unless accompanied by a licensed driver age 25 or older. *Teen drivers and all passengers are required to wear safety belts. They must maintain a clean driving record. Drivers in California may never use a hand-held cell phone or text while driving, and drivers under 18 are prohibited from driving and using a cell phone, even when equipped with a hands-free device.
> 
> http://teendriving.aaa.com/CA/supervised-driving/licensing-and-state-laws


I'm sure she's had a license more than 12 months.


----------



## cristincline

Hermes4evah said:


> I would kill for those two bags she's carrying.




I thought the same thing. Haha.


----------



## Ladybug09

Midge S said:


> I think she has.   That's not all contouring.



Yup!


----------



## Jayne1

Chanel522 said:


> I know I've said this before and not many agree with me, but I think if Kendall tweaked her nose just a tiny bit that she would look so much better.





Midge S said:


> I think she has.   That's not all contouring.


From a quick google search.


----------



## zaara10

Chanel522 said:


> I know I've said this before and not many agree with me, but I think if Kendall tweaked her nose just a tiny bit that she would look so much better.
> 
> Also don't think Kylie did anything to her butt. It looks perfectly proportional to her body and not fake.



Problem w/ them is once they start, they can't stop. she's doing fine w/o a nose job.


----------



## Fran0421

Sarni said:


> Kendall is looking way more confident these days. I hope she continues to distance herself and her career from the kardashian THOT machine! She is the only one in that family that dresses sensibly, appropriately and for her body type!



I 100% agree with you


----------



## NYCBelle

Chanel522 said:


> I know I've said this before and not many agree with me, but I think if Kendall tweaked her nose just a tiny bit that she would look so much better.
> 
> Also don't think Kylie did anything to her butt. It looks perfectly proportional to her body and not fake.



Prob did the non surgical version. They shape it with injection. I think filler or botox


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Chris Brown & Trey Songz Between The Sheets tour at the Forum in LA. (March 8)

Tyga is the opening act.


----------



## redney

Thot, Thot, Thot.


----------



## Sasha2012




----------



## Glitterandstuds

Did Kendall walk for Givenchy?


----------



## Jayne1

I see subtle tweaking, done by a knife and not a brush.

See how the tip is slightly more refined and the bump is mostly gone?

But, as others have said, she got a nose that suited her face, so it's still wide-ish, just more refined.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her older sister Kendall may be the model of the moment, but it looks like Kylie Jenner is fast following in her footsteps.

The 17-year-old has been unveiled as the ambassador for Nip + Fab - an innovative skincare and body brand that promises to offer specially designed products to target specific skin and body concerns.

Kylie joins Made In Chelsea alumni Millie Mackintosh, who was the first-ever face of the brand.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...dor-Nip-Fab-skincare-brand.html#ixzz3TukrSPAy


----------



## summer2815

Humbugged said:


> The rumor (from a blog that has been getting her schedule from someone at The Society and up to this point has correctly called all her shows ,and her shooting Harper's with Karl during London this season correctly ) was that she has got the cover of Paris Vogue for April and that she was having to cancel her shows as they needed it shot last week.
> 
> That came the day before the Fendi show and all the rest of her shows were cancelled and she disappeared for 6 days before she surfacing on Monday.
> 
> So she was either ill or shooting her Vogue cover/editorial and publicly saying she was ill to keep it under wraps for whatever reason.
> 
> She was at Vivien Westwood yesterday for a fitting .



Interesting!  Thank you!


----------



## Hermes4evah

Jayne1 said:


> I see subtle tweaking, done by a knife and not a brush.
> 
> 
> 
> See how the tip is slightly more refined and the bump is mostly gone?
> 
> 
> 
> But, as others have said, she got a nose that suited her face, so it's still wide-ish, just more refined.




I think you're right.  She looks stunning in the pic with the turtleneck. 

If this girl gets any good advice it will be to distance herself professionally from her family as much as possible.  Starring in a reality show with Kylie is 100 steps backwards. Hope she doesn't do it.


----------



## ByeKitty

I just can't with Kylie! I hope she sees the light but in all honesty, I don't have much hope for her considering her environment.


----------



## NYCBelle

ByeKitty said:


> I just can't with Kylie! I hope she sees the light but in all honesty, I don't have much hope for her considering her environment.



She seems like an insecure girl...perfect to be groomed by PMK. she's like Kim. Khloe, Kourtney and Kendall don't put up with PMK's stuff for too long.


----------



## Ladybug09

Jayne1 said:


> I see subtle tweaking, done by a knife and not a brush.
> 
> See how the tip is slightly more refined and the bump is mostly gone?
> 
> But, as others have said, she got a nose that suited her face, so it's still wide-ish, just more refined.


It tips up instead of down now.


----------



## poopsie

Jayne1 said:


> I see subtle tweaking, done by a knife and not a brush.
> 
> See how the tip is slightly more refined and the bump is mostly gone?
> 
> But, as others have said, she got a nose that suited her face, so it's still wide-ish, just more refined.






She looks so much like a young Ali MacGraw


----------



## Hermes4evah

poopsie said:


> She looks so much like a young Ali MacGraw




That's exactly what I thought!  Esp in the second pic with the turtleneck.


----------



## zaara10

poopsie said:


> She looks so much like a young Ali MacGraw




She also looks like a young Angie Harmon to me. She'll be lucky if she ages that beautifully!


----------



## nadineluv

Kylie is a mess... Poor thing. Plastic surgery at such a young age. She looks so trashy. It looks like she is trying to look like Kim.


----------



## Fran0421

I think Kylie is definitely trying to look like Kim and vice versa. You can tell in Kylie's newest looks and her makeup is evolving more like Kim's. I think Kim's recent haircut was inspired by Kylie! Let's just say it's not working for either of them!


----------



## Hermes4evah

NYCBelle said:


> She seems like an insecure girl...perfect to be groomed by PMK. she's like Kim. Khloe, Kourtney and Kendall don't put up with PMK's stuff for too long.




Am I the only one that doesn't get insecure vibes from Kylie? I do from Kim and Khloe but not this girl.  She seems to like herself very much. Just something about the way she carries herself. Hard to pinpoint.


----------



## labelwhore04

zaara10 said:


> She also looks like a young Angie Harmon to me. She'll be lucky if she ages that beautifully!



Kendall and Angie Harmon are twins. Angie is what Kendall can expect(hope) to look like in 20 years.


----------



## ByeKitty

Fran0421 said:


> I think Kylie is definitely trying to look like Kim and vice versa. You can tell in Kylie's newest looks and her makeup is evolving more like Kim's. I think Kim's recent haircut was inspired by Kylie! Let's just say it's not working for either of them!



ITA with this!


----------



## Humbugged

labelwhore04 said:


> Kendall and Angie Harmon are twins. Angie is what Kendall can expect(hope) to look like in 20 years.




And also Sandra Bullock


----------



## dangerouscurves

Humbugged said:


> And also Sandra Bullock




The similarities are only the hair style and the coloring.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Kendall walking for Chanel today.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I wonder why she didn't walk for Givenchy...


----------



## Sasha2012

They are two of the biggest supermodels in the world right now, so its hardly surprising Kendall Jenner and Cara Delevingne have mastered the art of a quick change.

The close pals were seen making a very stylish exit from the iconic Grand Palais, just moments after the Chanel presentation at Paris Fashion Week on Tuesday morning.

Wrapped up in a glamorous fur jacket, complete with long leather sleeves, 19-year-old Kendall continued to strut her stuff with ease as she made her way along the streets.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-blouse-Chanel-s-PFW-show.html#ixzz3TzRlEsIm


----------



## ByeKitty

Ooh I looove the shoes on the Chanel catwalk.


----------



## Chanel522

I see a lot of Angie Harmon in Kendall but absolutely no Sandra Bullock.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Every time I see Kendall walking these major shows, I can't help but think how lucky she is. Without her family, she'd be nowhere near as big. If I were other models, I might resent her since everything appears to just be handed to her.

And she doesn't look like Sandra Bullock at all.


----------



## manpursefan

Isn't it illegal to date/have sexual relations with minors...Why isn't anyone reporting Tyga..


----------



## manpursefan

And I really don't like Cara Delevigne's appearance.


----------



## berrydiva

manpursefan said:


> Isn't it illegal to date/have sexual relations with minors...Why isn't anyone reporting Tyga..


Apparently no one really cares enough to make it a big deal. Willow Smith sits on a bed with her brother's friend and folks went on and on about it....this trollop is clearly dating and sleeping with a 25 year-old man and it seems to be no biggie. (Obviously I don't mean folks on tpf as we're all pretty disgusted by Kylie/Tyga)


----------



## Encore Hermes

manpursefan said:


> Isn't it illegal to date/have sexual relations with minors...Why isn't anyone reporting Tyga..



That would be a good question for her father and mother and siblings.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

manpursefan said:


> Isn't it illegal to date/have sexual relations with minors...Why isn't anyone reporting Tyga..



Because any press is good press - if you ask PMK.


----------



## ByeKitty

manpursefan said:


> Isn't it illegal to date/have sexual relations with minors...Why isn't anyone reporting Tyga..



Tyga is pulling a Bill ******* and says she's just the most amazing friend to him!


----------



## mrsinsyder

manpursefan said:


> Isn't it illegal to date/have sexual relations with minors...Why isn't anyone reporting Tyga..


It's nearly impossible to prove them having "relations." Unless she gets preggo. Or they film it. Both of which are likely.


----------



## pukasonqo

i see PMK in one of the pics
monitoring her latest kash scheme or hoping to be confused with a young model?


----------



## Sasha2012

manpursefan said:


> Isn't it illegal to date/have sexual relations with minors...Why isn't anyone reporting Tyga..



It depends the state. The age of consent varies from 16-18. In California it's 18 but for example in New York it's 17 and in Massachusetts it's 16. So it would depend where they are having relations and then you have to prove it. If they are both denying having sexual relations how can you prove it unless like someone mentioned she gets pregnant or a video surfaces. Kylie has 5 more months until she's 18 then she'll be a legal adult.


----------



## charmesh

Sasha2012 said:


> It depends the state. The age of consent varies from 16-18. In California it's 18 but for example in New York it's 17 and in Massachusetts it's 16. So it would depend where they are having relations and then you have to prove it. If they are both denying having sexual relations how can you prove it unless like someone mentioned she gets pregnant or a video surfaces. Kylie has 5 more months until she's 18 then she'll be a legal adult.


I wonder if there will be a backlash when they go public on her 18th. Even if they aren't having sex it will seem like he has been waiting since at least her 17th birthday for her to be old enough and that still seems a wee bit pervy. But he doesn't seem like the type to wait.

I bet the reason the police aren't investigating is because they don't know. I'm surprised that nobody has brought the interviews, photos and trips to their attention.


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Kendall and Kylie Jenner for Kendall & Kylie x PacSun Spring 2015 Collection.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Every time I see Kendall walking these major shows, I can't help but think how lucky she is. Without her family, she'd be nowhere near as big. If I were other models, I might resent her since everything appears to just be handed to her.
> 
> And she doesn't look like Sandra Bullock at all.


 
I think there have been models who've spoken out about Kendall getting these high profile jobs while they struggle. I think they've been bashed for saying anything. 

It's funny how Kendall and Gigi used reality tv to increase their social media profile and launch themselves into legit careers. It used to be that reality tv was a bad thing. Now you almost need the every possible exposure.


----------



## dr.pepper

Ky has more spark in these photos than her high fashion sis.

LOVE that grandma block heel at Chanel.


----------



## Hermes4evah

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> Kendall and Kylie Jenner for Kendall & Kylie x PacSun Spring 2015 Collection.




I like the clothes and the shoot. Nice.


----------



## Hermes4evah

Kendall really looks like Ali McGraw in that last picture.


----------



## AEGIS

Humbugged said:


> And also Sandra Bullock



Sandra is beautiful and has a much better nose.  I don't consider Kendall to be beautiful.


----------



## knics33

I agree that about Kendall's nose... but I commend her for not messing with her face the way she has been taught to by her family. Her center part only emphasizes it IMO. She would look a lot better with a side part. 

Kylie is just... damn... I foresee a train wreck soon. She is SO young.


----------



## Jikena

I honestly don't understand what the problem is that some of you see with Kendall's nose. It doesn't have to be perfect. It's already fine that way, she has quite a beautiful nose in my opinion. Maybe I think this because I have a ugly nose (you know the kind with the bump on it).


----------



## Sasha2012

via instagram


----------



## Jikena

Poor dog must be like "get you witch nails out of my skin and let me run in the grass !!" 

And how can parents let their kid wear a transparent shirt showing underwear and a$$ and those thot shoes... It's just... I don't get it !!! I would never let my 17 wear that. She would get a slap just wearing this thinking about getting out dressed like that. Huuh.


----------



## pukasonqo

Ms Kiah said:


> I think there have been models who've spoken out about Kendall getting these high profile jobs while they struggle. I think they've been bashed for saying anything.
> 
> It's funny how Kendall and Gigi used reality tv to increase their social media profile and launch themselves into legit careers. It used to be that reality tv was a bad thing. Now you almost need the every possible exposure.




it is obvious that fashion designers want exposure, even if none of kendall's and gigi's followers can afford their lines having them walking guarantees the designer press and photos
kendall is a pretty girl but has the expression reach of a wood stick, let's hope she sticks to catwalking and doesn't get ideas of becoming an "actress", family name aside she does have the height and the body for the catwalk
now i need someone to explain to me the appeal of cara delevigne...


----------



## ByeKitty

Would "chola nails" be an accurate description of Kylie's acrylic talons?


----------



## NYCBelle

can't stand those hideous nail shapes


----------



## Oryx816

ByeKitty said:


> Would "chola nails" be an accurate description of Kylie's acrylic talons?




Roflmao!  So true.


----------



## LavenderIce

pukasonqo said:


> it is obvious that fashion designers want exposure, even if none of kendall's and gigi's followers can afford their lines having them walking guarantees the designer press and photos
> kendall is a pretty girl but has the expression reach of a wood stick, let's hope she sticks to catwalking and doesn't get ideas of becoming an "actress", family name aside she does have the height and the body for the catwalk
> *now i need someone to explain to me the appeal of cara delevigne*...



Me too!  I don't get it.



ByeKitty said:


> Would "chola nails" be an accurate description of Kylie's acrylic talons?



I think that's an insult to cholas.  



NYCBelle said:


> can't stand those hideous nail shapes



I can't either.


I know Kylie isn't getting a traditional education, but she sure has mastered being a thot.  Every photograph, whether it be a pap's or her own IG, shows her thot expertise coming through every fiber of her being.


----------



## ByeKitty

LavenderIce said:


> I know Kylie isn't getting a traditional education, but she sure has mastered being a thot.  Every photograph, whether it be a pap's or her own IG, shows her thot expertise coming through every fiber of her being.



Doll, decorating a mansion is also great education - ask Kris! I'm sure she's on the Kardashian Khool of Thotness honour roll!


----------



## twinkle.tink

ByeKitty said:


> Would "chola nails" be an accurate description of Kylie's acrylic talons?





NYCBelle said:


> can't stand those hideous nail shapes





Oryx816 said:


> Roflmao!  So true.



Sadly, no!

They are catching on here in CA. 
My manicurist said it's crazy, about 60% of her clients want them now. The change happened in just the last few months. I am hoping the trend dies just as quickly, but I see a lot of celebs jumping on the bandwagon.


----------



## Elenahad

Sasha2012 said:


> *kyliejenner *On the way to get my hair out. Ignore the messiness lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *kyliejenner* Took my weave out #ByeGirl #LoveYou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram


Does anyone know what brand are the boots?


----------



## ByeKitty

AEGIS said:


> Sandra is beautiful and has a much better nose.  I don't consider Kendall to be beautiful.


I'm the exact opposite... I don't think they look alike, but I find Sandra Bullock to be quite harsh and manly looking. Kendall, however, has really nice features to me. I think her nose fits her perfectly, I don't see what's so unfortunate about it. If she messes with it, she'll end up looking exactly like her mother (noooo )


----------



## Bentley1

ByeKitty said:


> I'm the exact opposite... I don't think they look alike, but I find Sandra Bullock to be quite harsh and manly looking. Kendall, however, has really nice features to me. I think her nose fits her perfectly, I don't see what's so unfortunate about it. If she messes with it, she'll end up looking exactly like her mother (noooo )




I agree. I don't find Sandra bullock attractive. At best, I find her to be a handsome woman. Kendall is definitely softer, more feminine and pretty.


----------



## lawchick

Elenahad said:


> Does anyone know what brand are the boots?


I don't know for sure but you can find that stile on the Instagram boutiques like this one
http://www.lolashoetique.com/boots/


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall Jenner just wowed audiences with her appearance in the Chanel fashion show at The Grand Palais in Paris.

So on Tuesday night the 19-year-old decided to reward herself with a girls' night out with her fellow models Cara Delevingne and Gigi Hadid. 

The trio were seen stepping out for an evening in the French capital after another appearance at Paris Fashion Week.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-thigh-high-boots-hangs-model-pals-Paris.html


----------



## poopsie

Who would have thought that Kendall would be the most covered up of the group? 

Cara looks like a man in those pics.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Love that grey dress!


----------



## Hermes4evah

I know. She looks great. She's the Kardashian that should wear thigh high boots.


----------



## Hermes4evah

Why is her hand always in her hair or up by her face in pap shots? It's tiring. Kendall sweetie look up, keep your hands down and smile occasionally.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Hermes4evah said:


> I know. She looks great. She's the Kardashian that should wear thigh high boots.




The ONLY Kardashian.


----------



## DesigningStyle

dangerouscurves said:


> The ONLY Kardashian.




 And she isn't even a K!


----------



## dangerouscurves

DesigningStyle said:


> And she isn't even a K!




Hahaha! But heeeyy.... She's still the off-spring of PMK [emoji6]


----------



## whimsic

I love Kendall's body, and this outfit looks great. I hope her body / weight becomes the standard in modelling, most models I see look emaciated and miserably hungry.


----------



## zippie

ByeKitty said:


> I'm the exact opposite... I don't think they look alike, but I find Sandra Bullock to be quite harsh and manly looking. Kendall, however, has really nice features to me. I think her nose fits her perfectly, I don't see what's so unfortunate about it. If she messes with it, she'll end up looking exactly like her mother (noooo )


 

I agree!  Miranda Kerr has a weird nose.


----------



## Jayne1

AEGIS said:


> Sandra is beautiful and *has a much better nose.*  I don't consider Kendall to be beautiful.



I always thought Sandra B had the worst, most obvious nose job in Hollywood.  Bad nostrils, that take the focus away from her eyes.  Although she's been tweaking it over the years and it's better now. Funny, how we all like different things, but that's good. 

I like Kendel Jenner's nose.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/11...n-as-new-face-of-calvin-klein-underwear-line/

*Kendall Jenner Reportedly Signs On As New Face Of Calvin Klein Underwear Line*

Kendall Jenner shows off her killer style while arriving on an international flight at LAX Airport on Wednesday (March 11) in Los Angeles.

The 19-year-old supermodel flew in from Paris with her mom Kris.

It has just been reported that Kendall has signed a deal to be the face of Calvin Kleins underwear line. This wouldnt be a huge surprise since Kendall has posted pics of herself in Calvin Klein apparel in the past. Stay tuned for the official announcement!


----------



## sdkitty

those two girls got lucky with Bruce's genes giving them the long legs and no huge butts


----------



## charmesh

sdkitty said:


> those two girls got lucky with Bruce's genes giving them the long legs and no huge butts



Kylie will probably buy a butt


----------



## sdkitty

charmesh said:


> Kylie will probably buy a butt


I know very little about them......just that one is a successful model
but if kylie has her butt pumped up, I think she'd be crazy


----------



## ByeKitty

sdkitty said:


> I know very little about them......just that one is a successful model
> but if kylie has her butt pumped up, I think she'd be crazy



Well she's already pumping up other body parts... But I don't think she'll augment her butt in the near future. She has a cute figure now and she knows it, she's flaunting it all the time. I suspect she might resort to those types of augmentations when she's older, after she's maybe gained some weight and everything is less tight than it used to be.


----------



## Bentley1

Is posing for Calvin Klein even still a "thing."  I thought we left that behind in the 90s.


----------



## sdkitty

ByeKitty said:


> Well she's already pumping up other body parts... But I don't think she'll augment her butt in the near future. She has a cute figure now and she knows it, she's flaunting it all the time. I suspect she might resort to those types of augmentations when she's older, after she's maybe gained some weight and everything is less tight than it used to be.


the lips?


----------



## ByeKitty

sdkitty said:


> the lips?



Yes, the lips are a given! As for other body parts... I wouldn't know


----------



## Jikena

Ahh now I know why I like the way Kendall dresses... It's never tight ! Even slim jeans. Unlike her sisters...


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> those two girls got lucky with Bruce's genes giving them the long legs and no huge butts


Having a big butt is a bad thing?


----------



## ChanelMommy

poopsie said:


> Who would have thought that Kendall would be the most covered up of the group?
> 
> Cara looks like a man in those pics.



I always thought Cara looked manly.


----------



## chowlover2

ChanelMommy said:


> I always thought Cara looked manly.



I thought that as well, no idea why she is so popular!


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> Having a big butt is a bad thing?


I'll just say I think a body like Kendall's is preferable to Kim's


----------



## AEGIS

ByeKitty said:


> I'm the exact opposite... I don't think they look alike, but I find Sandra Bullock to be quite harsh and manly looking. Kendall, however, has really nice features to me. I think her nose fits her perfectly, I don't see what's so unfortunate about it. If she messes with it, she'll end up looking exactly like her mother (noooo )





Bentley1 said:


> I agree. I don't find Sandra bullock attractive. At best, I find her to be a handsome woman. Kendall is definitely softer, more feminine and pretty.



beauty really is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## AEGIS

she and justin bieber were trying really hard to get those endoresements
but what girl wants to really wear that underwear? you can't for real wear it under anything


----------



## Oryx816

^ I prefer Chantelle over Calvin any day.


----------



## dangerouscurves

sdkitty said:


> those two girls got lucky with Bruce's genes giving them the long legs and no huge butts



What's wrong with huge butt? As long as it's natural and firm, I consider that good genes.


----------



## labelwhore04

I love Kendalls outfit with the grey dress and black boots, really chic! She has the best style out of all the K's.


----------



## Encore Hermes

How can anyone be the 'new face' for underwear?


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> I'll just say I think a body like Kendall's is preferable to Kim's, to me




Fixed that for ya because surely you can't think that as a general Kendall's body is preferential.


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> What's wrong with huge butt? As long as it's natural and firm, I consider that good genes.




The conditioned standard of beauty is thin and curveless and up until recently people wanted to exercise their butts away now they want to squat their way to a perfect butt.


----------



## poopsie

Encore Hermes said:


> How can anyone be the 'new face' for underwear?


----------



## ByeKitty

berrydiva said:


> Fixed that for ya because surely you can't think that as a general Kendall's body is preferential.



Well she already wrote "I think", which implies an opinion, right?


----------



## berrydiva

ByeKitty said:


> Well she already wrote "I think", which implies an opinion, right?




Well I initially felt such but there's ambiguity...it's very general...it can be taken as "I think a body like Kendall's is preferable [to others/most/all]" or it can be taken as "I think a body like Kendall's is preferable [to me]". I suspect it's the latter but there are folks who feel the former as in really can't understand a person's preference for a body type not like Kendall's...dunno. 

Not like Kim inherited her backside either...it would probably look a lot better if she had it genetically.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Well, to me, Kendall's type of body will win against Kim's, Amber's, Khloe's, Nicki's every single time.


----------



## ByeKitty

berrydiva said:


> Well I initially felt such but there's ambiguity...it's very general...it can be taken as "I think a body like Kendall's is preferable [to others/most/all]" or it can be taken as "I think a body like Kendall's is preferable [to me]". I suspect it's the latter but there are folks who feel the former as in really can't understand a person's preference for a body type not like Kendall's...dunno.
> 
> Not like Kim inherited her backside either...it would probably look a lot better if she had it genetically.



I can see where you're coming from! But I also think many people would prefer Kendall's body type, as tall and slim is a general "ideal type". Almost all models are tall and slim. Of course people differ, culturally and personally, and some will prefer more curvy figures. Just in the general sense, it's probably true that there are more girls out there that would envy Kendall, than there are who would envy Kim for her body shape.


----------



## Jikena

I was like WTF when I saw that video of Blac Chyna (whoever that girl might be) dancing in a club wearing a full latex thing (it was posted in Kim's thread I think). Why would anyone want that body ? And by that, I mean, FAKE body. Fake boobs, fake a$$. I don't understand. it doesn't look beautiful. It doesn't even look human or something. :/


----------



## NYCBelle

Jikena said:


> I was like WTF when I saw that video of Blac Chyna (whoever that girl might be) dancing in a club wearing a full latex thing (it was posted in Kim's thread I think). Why would anyone want that body ? And by that, I mean, FAKE body. Fake boobs, fake a$$. I don't understand. it doesn't look beautiful. It doesn't even look human or something. :/



Certain men like those freakish looking bodies. Have you read some of the comments they write on their pics?  i don't even know how these girls even sit comfortably


----------



## ByeKitty

NYCBelle said:


> Certain men like those freakish looking bodies. Have you read some of the comments they write on their pics?  i don't even know how these girls even sit comfortably



It just reminds me of these people who try to not look human through "body modification", y'know? With all of these piercings, tattoos and more unconventional procedures. It's really the same thing to me - they try to make themselves look less human.


----------



## guccimamma

ChanelMommy said:


> I always thought Cara looked manly.



she is so strange looking, and then can take the most beautiful photos....her chin/neck/profile is just awful.

she has that ugly/beautiful thing going on.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> Fixed that for ya because surely you can't think that as a general Kendall's body is preferential.


I have my opinion and you obviously disagree.
IMO Kim's over-inflated butt looks unattractive.  If women who have naturally curvy bodies are happy with them, then good for them.  But for anyone to get injections to try to look like Kim, IMO that's wrong.

Kendall's body is more the standard.  Obviously we can't all look like models but I said she was lucky to get the body type from her dad.  I would much prefer to look that way than to look the way Kim does.

My opinion.


----------



## glamourous1098

Honestly Kendall's body looks better than Kim's (TO ME) because it's not obviously fake.  For me it's not so much a preference for thin over curvy, Kim's body just looks distorted.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Well, to me, Kendall's type of body will win against Kim's, Amber's, Khloe's, Nicki's every single time.




Don't forget that not all skinny girls have pancake butt. Naomi has an amazing firm bubble butt and her body beats that of Kendull [emoji12]


----------



## sdkitty

dangerouscurves said:


> Don't forget that not all skinny girls have pancake butt. Naomi has an amazing firm bubble butt and her body beats that of Kendull [emoji12]


Naomi Campbell may have a curvy butt but it isn't huge.


----------



## knics33

berrydiva said:


> Having a big butt is a bad thing?





AEGIS said:


> beauty really is in the eye of the beholder



Amen... every man I know _loves _curves, regardless of size or weight. Beauty is completely subjective. And let's not forget how much personality, authenticity, kindness, maturity, etc.  plays into someone being attractive. 



Encore Hermes said:


> How can anyone be the 'new face' for underwear?



Lol!!



dangerouscurves said:


> Don't forget that not all skinny girls have pancake butt. Naomi has an amazing firm bubble butt and her body beats that of Kendull [emoji12]



Right! Women come is all shapes and sizes, you can still be very thin and have curves... and you can be at a larger weight and have less curves.


----------



## AEGIS

I think Kylie has the best body of the bunch tbh and Kim's original body was fine.


----------



## nadineluv

Had to share this [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## nadineluv

This isn't Kylie of course. This makeup transformation. Makes me realize that Kylie isn't pretty anymore after her plastic surgery. Those lips are awful. I do admit she has a beautiful body. But at 18 didn't most of us have a great body.


----------



## pursegrl12

nadineluv said:


> Had to share this [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2926145




Yaaaaassssss!!!!!


----------



## nadineluv

Wow! So young and slutty already. Hmmm that butt is looking bigger these days.


----------



## guccimamma

nadineluv said:


> This isn't Kylie of course. This makeup transformation. Makes me realize that Kylie isn't pretty anymore after her plastic surgery. Those lips are awful. I do admit she has a beautiful body. But at 18 didn't most of us have a great body.



god, i wish i had bikini photos of me at 18. it was so much of a pain to haul out the camera and get the damn film developed. half the time it was overexposed.


----------



## berrydiva

nadineluv said:


> This isn't Kylie of course. This makeup transformation. Makes me realize that Kylie isn't pretty anymore after her plastic surgery. Those lips are awful. I do admit she has a beautiful body. But at 18 didn't most of us have a great body.


Nothing like your body at 18....I used to eat what and when I wanted and maintained the flatted tummy. Now I have to work at that mess. smh.


----------



## Hermes4evah

AEGIS said:


> I think Kylie has the best body of the bunch tbh and Kim's original body was fine.




Me too. She's got great proportions.  She inherited her fathers athletic body type. 

I'm from a Caribbean culture and I can tell you that Kendall's figure would NOT be considered ideal there. Kylie!s yes. Kendall would be considered too skinny and not curvy enough. It's s cultural thing how "ideal" bodies are perceived.


----------



## berrydiva

Hermes4evah said:


> Me too. She's got great proportions.  She inherited her fathers athletic body type.
> 
> I'm from a Caribbean culture and I can tell you that Kendall's figure would NOT be considered ideal there. Kylie!s yes. Kendall would be considered too skinny and not curvy enough. It's s cultural thing how "ideal" bodies are perceived.


This!


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> I have my opinion and you obviously disagree.
> IMO Kim's over-inflated butt looks unattractive.  If women who have naturally curvy bodies are happy with them, then good for them.  But for anyone to get injections to try to look like Kim, IMO that's wrong.
> 
> Kendall's body is more the standard.  Obviously we can't all look like models but I said she was lucky to get the body type from her dad.  I would much prefer to look that way than to look the way Kim does.
> 
> My opinion.


I don't actually agree or disagree because it's going to be subjective to cultural/personal perception. I just take issue with folks generalizing that someone like Kendall's body type is ideal or appealing to most/all hence the clarification. You folks get so touchy and then throw out the "it's my opinion" statement that it takes things so left sometimes.


----------



## B. Jara

nadineluv said:


> View attachment 2926167
> 
> Wow! So young and slutty already. Hmmm that butt is looking bigger these days.




Maybe this is own Kylie's version of 
Kendall's CK ads. &#128514; I'm sure the pic is PS'd.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her lips have long been the topic of speculation.

And it seems that Kylie Jenner was keen to keep her plumper than ever pout covered up as she arrived in London on Friday.

The 17-year-old, the youngest in the Kardashian-Jenner family, made a stylish arrival as she walked through the city's Heathrow Airport, but it was her face that was the centre of attention.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-incognito-arrival-London.html#ixzz3UIMKGJzj


----------



## mrsinsyder

She looks disgusting. I'm sorry.


----------



## bag-princess

mrsinsyder said:


> She looks disgusting. I'm sorry.




don't apologize.  it's not your fault.:giggles:


----------



## zaara10

So quick to cover her face up when it's not covered in layers of makeup. And she's a teenager! Be young & carefree & fresh faced!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Eww
I bet the procedure hurts





Mirroruk




Dailymail


----------



## sdkitty

I guess the only version of success or happiness she can relate to is being famous like her sisters.  And having Kendall walking the runways and signing big contracts is probably killing her.  So she will do whatever she can to be noticed.


----------



## littlerock

She is trying to cover the pimple (or whatever) on the side of her mouth.


----------



## NY_Mami

Sasha2012 said:


> Her lips have long been the topic of speculation.
> 
> And it seems that Kylie Jenner was keen to keep her plumper than ever pout covered up as she arrived in London on Friday.
> 
> The 17-year-old, the youngest in the Kardashian-Jenner family, made a stylish arrival as she walked through the city's Heathrow Airport, but it was her face that was the centre of attention.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-incognito-arrival-London.html#ixzz3UIMKGJzj



That coat is fly... So is her nails... Her lips however.... Nope...


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

The area above her upper lip in the first picture looks weird. Like she just got new collagen injections or whatever they inject into lips.


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> I guess the only version of success or happiness she can relate to is being famous like her sisters.  And having Kendall walking the runways and signing big contracts is probably killing her.  So she will do whatever she can to be noticed.


So true.


----------



## charmesh

I wonder where Tyga is? He just flew off a couple of days ago. And flying together draws too much attention about her following him to foreign countries when it is illegal for them to have sex.


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Kylie arriving at The London Eye at the South Bank of the River Thames in London, UK. (March 13)


----------



## poopsie

They block out her sore or pimple or whatever it was by her lip but leave the run in her hose?


----------



## Avril

The face-changing evolution of Kylie  :tumbleweed:

http://www.glamourmagazine.co.uk/beauty/celebrity/2014/09/kylie-jenner-beauty-look-book


----------



## charmesh

He just wants to end up a registered sex offender. Can't keep his mouth shut.


----------



## Lounorada

Why is she travelling in a foreign country on her own (or so it seems)?
That oufit is hideous and her lips look terribly uncomfortable...


----------



## Humbugged

Lounorada said:


> *Why is she travelling in a foreign country on her own (or so it seems)?*
> That oufit is hideous and her lips look terribly uncomfortable...




Liz Roman is there with her .

As to why she is there .Apparently she is endorsing some snake oil  anti-wrinkle cream.


----------



## poopsie

charmesh said:


> He just wants to end up a registered sex offender. Can't keep his mouth shut.





He knows nothing is going to happen to him. And if it did PMK would probably be the one to bail him out


----------



## Sasha2012

charmesh said:


> I wonder where Tyga is? He just flew off a couple of days ago. And flying together draws too much attention about her following him to foreign countries when it is illegal for them to have sex.



Tyga is on tour in the USA. But he's keeping an eye on her via instagram.









Lounorada said:


> Why is she travelling in a foreign country on her own (or so it seems)?
> That oufit is hideous and her lips look terribly uncomfortable...



Kylie is the new ambassador for the skincare brand Nip + Fab.


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie is the new ambassador for the skincare brand Nip + Fab.


 


Humbugged said:


> Liz Roman is there with her .
> 
> As to why she is there .*Apparently she is endorsing some snake oil anti-wrinkle cream*.


 
Well, that is absolutely ridiculous to get a 17 yr old to endorse an anti-wrinkle cream. Actually, that's comical...


----------



## charmesh

Sasha2012 said:


> Tyga is on tour in the USA. But he's keeping an eye on her via instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kylie is the new ambassador for the skincare brand Nip + Fab.



I posted his sappy post. If he's friends with the whole family why does he only post about Kylie. Why don't we see him having dinner with just Kim or Khloe


----------



## sdkitty

Lounorada said:


> Well, that is absolutely ridiculous to get a 17 yr old to endorse an anti-wrinkle cream. Actually, that's comical...


as ridiculous as someone that age pumping her lips full of collagen


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Humbugged said:


> Liz Roman is there with her .
> 
> As to why she is there .Apparently she is endorsing some snake oil  anti-wrinkle cream.



The idea of a 17 year old endorsing an anti wrinkle cream is beyond ridiculous. Is PMK still her manager? That'd explain it...


----------



## Lounorada

sdkitty said:


> as ridiculous as someone that age pumping her lips full of collagen



Exactly.


----------



## Midge S

Sasha2012 said:


> Tyga is on tour in the USA. But he's keeping an eye on her via instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kylie is the new ambassador for the skincare brand Nip + Fab.



Um... What is the point of promoting an appearance at a "secret location"?   Doesn't that defeat the purpose?


----------



## NicolesCloset

littlerock said:


> She is trying to cover the pimple (or whatever) on the side of her mouth.



Looks like the herp to me. 
On a bright note her face looks stunning with make up.  That lip color is gorgeous


----------



## Fran0421

charmesh said:


> I posted his sappy post. If he's friends with the whole family why does he only post about Kylie. Why don't we see him having dinner with just Kim or Khloe


 I agree lol! Also that kind of comment is not a friends comment in my opinion. They are making it so obvious after all this denying!


----------



## Queenpixie




----------



## Queenpixie

Kendall leaving a "doctor" appointment.

Oh dear.


----------



## shiny_things

This is all so icky. It wouldn't be bad if Tyga were a similar age and they had just met, but you know he's been hitting it forca couple of years now and he's so much older. I cannot believe any parent could be OK with this

Remember those rumours a couple of years back about Kris and Tyga? Maybe it was just Kris whoring her daughter and making the arrangements back then.


----------



## Jikena

I don't like when you guys talk about Kylie and Tyga's relationship because it's all about how disgusting it is and how he's a pedophile etc... When I was 17 I was dating a 27 yo guy. And we're still together now (20yo/30yo). I never thought it was abnormal. :/ 
Obviously, Tyga and Kylie's situation is different. But when you guys say that the age difference is disgusting...


----------



## bag-princess

shiny_things said:


> *This is all so icky. *It wouldn't be bad if Tyga were a similar age and they had just met, but you know he's been hitting it forca couple of years now and he's so much older. I cannot believe any parent could be OK with this
> 
> Remember those rumours a couple of years back about Kris and Tyga? Maybe it was just Kris whoring her daughter and making the arrangements back then.






it really is!  and then i see online like Yahoo and other place talking about "Tyga's sweet/romantic post about his "friend" kylie!


----------



## whimsic

Jikena said:


> I don't like when you guys talk about Kylie and Tyga's relationship because it's all about how disgusting it is and how he's a pedophile etc... When I was 17 I was dating a 27 yo guy. And we're still together now (20yo/30yo). I never thought it was abnormal. :/
> Obviously, Tyga and Kylie's situation is different. But when you guys say that the age difference is disgusting...



I totally agree.. I don't find the age difference disgusting. She looks much older than her age and definitely doesn't look like a child, I don't see why he is a pedophile.


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr


Kylie at the Nip+Fab event in London, UK. (March 14)


----------



## shiny_things

He's not a paedophile. I just find the fact that he's been creeping on her since she was about 15, despite having a fiance and child and then dumps his fiance for her all kinds of gross.

It's different when a 17 year old is mature and is making her own smart decisions. Kylie, is not. She screams of a vulnerable child that has been whored out for money and in any other walk of life would have had Child Protection services all over it.

That's what I find icky.


----------



## Jikena

Kylie, you're 17, stop wearing this !!! 

Personal opinion, I find this outfit (the top, obviously) very hum... thotty lol. On anyone. But on a 17 years old girl, that's just wrong.


----------



## pinkfeet

whimsic said:


> I totally agree.. I don't find the age difference disgusting. She looks much older than her age and definitely doesn't look like a child, I don't see why he is a pedophile.



Because she looks older its ok? What?? 

No, he's 27. When you are 16, even 17 or heck even 18 you have no idea what you are doing. That is why men like younger girls- they can make them do whatever they want. You are easily pliable. You can honestly say when you were 16 you were the same person at 27? Really? 

I thought I knew everything at 17 and 18, even 21! 

Yes, I find it very disgusting. If she was 27 and he was 36 then that would be different. She would be an adult.


----------



## MY2CENT

I'm sorry I didn't mean to hurt your feelings I will never talk bad about them again feel better WOW


----------



## Jikena

MY2CENT said:


> I'm sorry I didn't mean to hurt your feelings I will never talk bad about them again feel better WOW



Lol I didn't say that because I go out with an older guy I expect from you guys to not talk badly about them. I'm just saying that I don't agree with you about their relationship. You don't have to be ironic about it...


----------



## GhstDreamer

Jikena said:


> Lol I didn't say that because I go out with an older guy I expect from you guys to not talk badly about them. I'm just saying that I don't agree with you about their relationship. You don't have to be ironic about it...



My mom was 16 years old when she started dating my dad and at that time he was almost 30 years old.  As my mom told me he moved in with her when she was 17.  They're still happily married and it's been 37 years.  Then again unlike Tyga and Kylie there was no sneaky cheating and kids involved. lol


----------



## whimsic

He's 25, I've seen some pretty immature 25 year olds. I don't see the big deal. She could be mature for her age.  

I find him leaving his fiance and kid for another (her friend's sister nonetheless) disgusting. Courtney stodden and her old husband, that's creepy.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I blame the parents more than I  blame him. I guarantee if it were my daughter he'd be facing charges.


----------



## Hermes4evah

I remember in my junior year of high school one girl in our circle was in a relationship with a 23 year old policeman. [emoji33]. She would tell us all the gross details and, being immature kids, we thought it was the coolest thing. Zero judgement on our part. My daughter is 13 now. If I got a whiff of something like that now or even in 3 or 4 years......  I'm just saying teens are highly immature and these are grown men. "Pedophiles"  is a stretch but definitely opportunistic. I'm sure there are cases where it turns to lasting love but those are rare. 

Tyra will move on to the next girl shortly.  Though I get the drift Kylie won't let any grass grow under her feet when that happens.


----------



## Hermes4evah

Queenpixie said:


>




Kylie had a very unfortunate upper lip. It did need a little something but not in her teens. Maybe in her 20's. 

And she went overboard quickly.


----------



## brownmom2287

pinkfeet said:


> Because she looks older its ok? What??
> 
> No, he's 27. When you are 16, even 17 or heck even 18 you have no idea what you are doing. That is why men like younger girls- they can make them do whatever they want. You are easily pliable. You can honestly say when you were 16 you were the same person at 27? Really?
> 
> I thought I knew everything at 17 and 18, even 21!
> 
> Yes, I find it very disgusting. If she was 27 and he was 36 then that would be different. She would be an adult.



All of this is so true!   Also, you only get s chance to be young once.  A 17 year old should be applying to colleges, trying on prom dresses and having fun with her friends.


----------



## Jayne1

Queenpixie said:


> Kendall leaving a "doctor" appointment.
> 
> Oh dear.


Let's watch for subtle changes.


----------



## shiny_things

whimsic said:


> He's 25, I've seen some pretty immature 25 year olds. I don't see the big deal. She could be mature for her age.
> 
> I find him leaving his fiance and kid for another (her friend's sister nonetheless) disgusting. Courtney stodden and her old husband, that's creepy.



I think it's patently obvious from the way she presents herself that she _thinks_ she's a mature 17 year old, but to the outside world it's clear she's the opposite.


----------



## Antonia

Queenpixie said:


>


 OMG, look how beautiful she was!!!


----------



## Jayne1

Hermes4evah said:


> *Kylie had a very unfortunate upper lip. It did need a little something* but not in her teens. Maybe in her 20's.


See, I don't necessarily think so. There was a time when her mouth was considered desirable, although it's less fashionable now.

When did it happen that everyone needs big lips?  They certainly look fabulous on those who have them naturally (although I'm suspect of those 'real' ones too.)

Anyway, diversity in appearance should be a good thing.


----------



## redney

Tyga is only with her because it brings him press. Otherwise, people are like who?


----------



## michie

pinkfeet said:


> Because she looks older its ok? What??
> 
> No, he's 27. When you are 16, even 17 or heck even 18 you have no idea what you are doing. That is why men like younger girls- they can make them do whatever they want. You are easily pliable. You can honestly say when you were 16 you were the same person at 27? Really?
> 
> I thought I knew everything at 17 and 18, even 21!
> 
> Yes, I find it very disgusting. If she was 27 and he was 36 then that would be different. She would be an adult.



OMG. Preach. Some of us have been there. Her sister was one of those people and even she said she looks back and thinks it's disgusting. At 17, you are at a different place in life than adults, plain and simple. She should be doing more scholastic things and enjoying the last days of truly being carefree, not f**king some grown man. I don't find what she's doing as disgusting as his grown *** doing it with her. She is just a curious girl who wants to be grown. He's the adult and should know better. JMO.


----------



## nadineluv

pinkfeet said:


> Because she looks older its ok? What??
> 
> 
> 
> No, he's 27. When you are 16, even 17 or heck even 18 you have no idea what you are doing. That is why men like younger girls- they can make them do whatever they want. You are easily pliable. You can honestly say when you were 16 you were the same person at 27? Really?
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I knew everything at 17 and 18, even 21!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I find it very disgusting. If she was 27 and he was 36 then that would be different. She would be an adult.




Agree!!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> See, I don't necessarily think so. There was a time when her mouth was considered desirable, although it's less fashionable now.
> 
> When did it happen that everyone needs big lips?  They certainly look fabulous on those who have them naturally (although I'm suspect of those 'real' ones too.)
> 
> Anyway, diversity in appearance should be a good thing.


Thank you
I so agree with you.  This trend toward everyone wanting full lips is the worst.  Not everyone is the same.  Fish lips just make women look distorted.


----------



## charmesh

Tyga is riding her coattails. And 10 to 1 they won't be together in a decade. This is a guy who was professing true love to another woman, the mother if his child, just a short while ago.


----------



## redney

charmesh said:


> Tyga is riding her coattails. And 10 to 1 they won't be together in a decade. This is a guy who was professing true love to another woman, the mother if his child, just a short while ago.



A decade? They won't be together next year is my bet.


----------



## charmesh

redney said:


> A decade? They won't be together next year is my bet.



Everyone is going on about how they know someone who dated an older guy when they were 16-17 & they are still together. But they don't realize that they are the exception to the rule.


----------



## absolutpink

My husband is 9 years older than me and we are now both in our 30s (for another few months anyway ;p). It's fine now but would he have dated me when I was 17? Hell no! And my parents would have flipped if I came home with a 26 year old man. 17 year olds want to think they are mature adults but the truth is, most of them aren't. This is where parenting needs to comes into play, and unfortunately we all know that Kylie is lacking that. IMO, Tyga is either a creep or just doing it for attention.


----------



## labelwhore04

GhstDreamer said:


> My mom was 16 years old when she started dating my dad and at that time he was almost 30 years old.  As my mom told me he moved in with her when she was 17.  They're still happily married and it's been 37 years.  Then again unlike Tyga and Kylie there was no sneaky cheating and kids involved. lol



I'm sorry but that is incredibly creepy, not to mention illegal in most places.:wondering I know they're your parents but sorry that's just my opinion.


----------



## Hermes4evah

Jayne1 said:


> See, I don't necessarily think so. There was a time when her mouth was considered desirable, although it's less fashionable now.
> 
> 
> 
> When did it happen that everyone needs big lips?  They certainly look fabulous on those who have them naturally (although I'm suspect of those 'real' ones too.)
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, diversity in appearance should be a good thing.




I said "a little something". [emoji4] Her top lip was much thinner than her bottom and it would have thinned further with age.  Just to even them out.  It would have looked natural done with restraint. I didn't mean big fish lips. There is a happy medium. 

But again this is something she should have left for when she was older... Teenagers don't need PS unless it's for something serious.


----------



## sdkitty

Hermes4evah said:


> I said "a little something". [emoji4] Her top lip was much thinner than her bottom and it would have thinned further with age.  Just to even them out.  It would have looked natural done with restraint. I didn't mean big fish lips. There is a happy medium.
> 
> But again this is something she should have left for when she was older... Teenagers don't need PS unless it's for something serious.


I disagree......so what if her top lip is a bit thin?
I'd rather see that than unnaturally enhanced lips
and while there may be some that look natural, when you see all the actresses who have work done and have plenty of money to pay for the best doctors and still don't look natural, it tells me this isn't a good idea.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Whatever happened to natural beauty?? Her before picture is so much prettier and softer looking. I just don't get it and I can't help but think that they're going to regret later.


----------



## legaldiva

I'm so disturbed by Kylie. She has the worst influences in her life and she looks like a wannabe Kim: the granny boots walking through the airport, lip and breast enhancement, dating a weird rapper, inappropriate product endorsement, statutory rape victim 

The problem is intensified by her age. Whether she was a cooperative participant, she was and is not developmentally ready for a sexual relationship with a man that much older. That's why it is against the law


----------



## sdkitty

legaldiva said:


> I'm so disturbed by Kylie. She has the worst influences in her life and she looks like a wannabe Kim: the granny boots walking through the airport, lip and breast enhancement, dating a weird rapper, inappropriate product endorsement, statutory rape victim
> 
> The problem is intensified by her age. Whether she was a cooperative participant, she was and is not developmentally ready for a sexual relationship with a man that much older. That's why it is against the law


It all seems to stem from the "mother"


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> It all seems to stem from the "mother"


For anyone who has followed Bruce over the decades, he's a bit into himself too.  Of course, he has reason to be extremely proud of his accomplishments, but if anyone in that family would let him, he'd talk about himself all day long.  

What's it like to have such parents?


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> For anyone who has followed Bruce over the decades, he's a bit into himself too.  Of course, he has reason to be extremely proud of his accomplishments, but if anyone in that family would let him, he'd talk about himself all day long.
> 
> What's it like to have such parents?


I haven't followed him so can't speak to that
but the mother is the one who decided to market the daughters, right?
and then jumped on he bandwagon and now wants to be a sex symbol herself?


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> I haven't followed him so can't speak to that
> but the mother is the one who decided to market the daughters, right?
> and then jumped on he bandwagon and now wants to be a sex symbol herself?


True the mother is frightening, in that regard.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> True the mother is frightening, in that regard.


We can only hope there will be a culture change some day and this famous for being famous business will stop but I don't know when that will be.


----------



## Staci_W

I wonder if the girl who started dating her older boyfriend at 17 will feel the same way when she has a daughter. 


The whole thing is disgusting. He's a grown man who was MARRIED and has a CHILD. At 17 Kylie is too young, immature, and likely selfish to fully understand her position here.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Brings me back to Kanye who congratulated Tyga for getting in there early. Poor North. The mentality of that family regarding women, appearance and sexuality is sickening. 

All that being said, I can see why Kylie is going to the plastic surgery route. She was labeled "the ugly one" compared to Kendall. Much like Khloe was compared to Kim. They've banished Rob from the family because he's fat. 

Money, attention and how they look is the only thing they value.


----------



## sdkitty

Ms Kiah said:


> Brings me back to Kanye who congratulated Tyga for getting in there early. Poor North. The mentality of that family regarding women, appearance and sexuality is sickening.
> 
> All that being said, I can see why Kylie is going to the plastic surgery route. She was labeled "the ugly one" compared to Kendall. Much like Khloe was compared to Kim. They've banished Rob from the family because he's fat.
> 
> Money, attention and how they look is the only thing they value.


I hope Rob - being male and "fat" and not marketable - will end up happier in the end
I guess it could go either way but maybe he'll be the one to do something with his life


----------



## CeeJay

sdkitty said:


> Thank you
> I so agree with you.  This trend toward everyone wanting full lips is the worst.  Not everyone is the same. * Fish lips just make women look distorted*.



YUP .. and what's worse? .. is that when the woman ages, the whole area starts to look weird.  I saw a woman in the grocery store the other day, and you could tell that she had been plumping her lips for years and now that she was in her 50's/60's, that whole area REALLY does look like a Fish from the side.  Skin stretches, so the lips will also .. looks HIDEOUS!


----------



## labelwhore04

The sad thing is that all the girls in this family are above average looking(well maybe except for Khloe) yet they're all sooo insecure. Do they not realize that they hit the jackpot with the gene pool? What are the chances that you end up with 5 daughters that are extremely insecure and obsessed with appearance? At that point you have to blame the parenting. These girls were raised to value appearance only, and that's just so sad.


----------



## chowlover2

labelwhore04 said:


> The sad thing is that all the girls in this family are above average looking(well maybe except for Khloe) yet they're all sooo insecure. Do they not realize that they hit the jackpot with the gene pool? What are the chances that you end up with 5 daughters that are extremely insecure and obsessed with appearance? At that point you have to blame the parenting. These girls were raised to value appearance only, and that's just so sad.



Also very sad that the 4 older kids Dad was a lawyer. I would imagine he valued education. Is Rob the only one who got a degree? Did Kourtney finish college or just drop out? Obviously Kris was the main influence and doesn't value education at all. And Bruce doesn't seem to either even though he attended college. The whole family is a hot mess.


----------



## Lounorada

Jayne1 said:


> Let's watch for subtle changes.



A while back I saw pictures of Kendull (similar to these ones, of her covering her face) leaving a 'dermatologist' and I noticed on her next event/outing her face looked different. It wasn't anything drastic, but something had been tweaked.
She has had small changes to her face in the past, it's obvious and she prob has regular little tweaks to maintain her 'natural look'


----------



## CeeJay

chowlover2 said:


> Also very sad that the 4 older kids Dad was a lawyer. I would imagine he valued education. Is Rob the only one who got a degree? Did Kourtney finish college or just drop out? Obviously Kris was the main influence and doesn't value education at all. And Bruce doesn't seem to either even though he attended college. The whole family is a hot mess.



I think Kourtney did complete her degree; not sure of the discipline though ..


----------



## yajaira

I wonder if kLylie has any sort of realtionship with tygas baby does she ever see the baby? Does he? Does she realize how seriouse its is dating someone with a child?

Also you never hear him saying anything positive about his child. Yet he is always posting stupid pictures of kylie and comments like "my love" or whatever why not write and post things about your baby


----------



## redney

Good god I hope she has zero relationship with his child.


----------



## madeinnyc

Did Kylie get breast implants or is she just wearing a good push up bra? If the latter, can anyone tell me where I can find one of these miracle bras lol!


----------



## ByeKitty

CeeJay said:


> I think Kourtney did complete her degree; not sure of the discipline though ..



Theatre


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:


> I think Kourtney did complete her degree; not sure of the discipline though ..



Now that you say that, wasn't it theater or drama?


----------



## Jayne1

madeinnyc said:


> Did Kylie get breast implants or is she just wearing a good push up bra? If the latter, can anyone tell me where I can find one of these miracle bras lol!


She got implants at the age of 15. Her mom gave permission saying that if she needed help, revision, adjustment down the road, when she fully matured, their doctors would just take care of any problems when the time came.


----------



## chowlover2

Jayne1 said:


> She got implants at the age of 15. Her mom gave permission saying that if she needed help, revision, adjustment down the road, when she fully matured, their doctors would just take care of any problems when the time came.



That's so young, and considering you should change your implants every 10 yrs she has a lot of needless surgeries ahead of her.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Ms Kiah said:


> Brings me back to Kanye who congratulated Tyga for getting in there early. Poor North. The mentality of that family regarding women, appearance and sexuality is sickening.
> 
> All that being said, I can see why Kylie is going to the plastic surgery route. She was labeled "the ugly one" compared to Kendall. Much like Khloe was compared to Kim. They've banished Rob from the family because he's fat.
> 
> Money, attention and how they look is the only thing they value.



I agree. 

And shopping. Even when visiting beautiful exotic locations, they're either filming or shopping at the same old designer stores.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

labelwhore04 said:


> The sad thing is that all the girls in this family are above average looking(well maybe except for Khloe) yet they're all sooo insecure. Do they not realize that they hit the jackpot with the gene pool? What are the chances that you end up with 5 daughters that are extremely insecure and obsessed with appearance? At that point you have to blame the parenting. These girls were raised to value appearance only, and that's just so sad.



That's why Kimbo in particular is so insecure, because people who are conventionally "pretty" stand out. The insecurities start from the wrong kind of parenting from early childhood, the Kris Jenner kind. If people are always commenting on what a cutie and pretty princess you are as a little girl, you tend to internalize that and attach a huge portion, if not all of your self worth and self esteem to that. Growing up, you think your looks are all you have and the only thing that matter to people. 

If people hardly ever comment on your looks, or looks as well as more important things such as good books you've read, how school is going, etc you'd perhaps be excited to talk about that stuff if initiated. Girls need a good, strong foundation in themselves, as once those teenage insecurities hit things might go haywire. I've always  wondered how in the world and why Kris managed to raise such shallow, vain and  materialistic girls? 		Not one, but FIVE.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I feel like pointing out Karlie Kloss to Kylie.  Thin lips, but stunning.


----------



## madeinnyc

Jayne1 said:


> She got implants at the age of 15. Her mom gave permission saying that if she needed help, revision, adjustment down the road, when she fully matured, their doctors would just take care of any problems when the time came.




Wow! Really? Jeez! Well, am I surprised? Nope. Sadly.


----------



## yajaira

Wow implants at 15 disgusting! She never had a chance.


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Kylie attending the NIP + FAB + InStyle Tea Party in London. (March 14)


----------



## Sarni

She looks great for a 35 yr old with inflated lips! As hideous as she is I do like her hair.


----------



## ByeKitty

I can't decide whether her lips resemble a vagina, or whether they resemble a pair of slugs... Unfortunate


----------



## Gimmethebag

Babydoll Chanel said:


> That's why Kimbo in particular is so insecure, because people who are conventionally "pretty" stand out. The insecurities start from the wrong kind of parenting from early childhood, the Kris Jenner kind. If people are always commenting on what a cutie and pretty princess you are as a little girl, you tend to internalize that and attach a huge portion, if not all of your self worth and self esteem to that. Growing up, you think your looks are all you have and the only thing that matter to people.
> 
> If people hardly ever comment on your looks, or looks as well as more important things such as good books you've read, how school is going, etc you'd perhaps be excited to talk about that stuff if initiated. Girls need a good, strong foundation in themselves, as once those teenage insecurities hit things might go haywire. I've always  wondered how in the world and why Kris managed to raise such shallow, vain and  materialistic girls? 		Not one, but FIVE.


Kris knew what she was doing. Confident women won't stay with men only because they are rich.


----------



## Croatia

Honestly, it's not the age difference that bothers me per se, it's the fact that he's a father who went after a teenager.. Who does that?
So while you're with your fiancée and baby you're flirting with a teen! That's the disgusting part to me.
As for Kyle, I don't get it. He's not attractive, nor really famous, has a kid... Oh well, my first love wasn't really a winner either. I guess love is blind.


----------



## ChanelMommy

NicolesCloset said:


> Looks like the herp to me.
> On a bright note her face looks stunning with make up.  That lip color is gorgeous



Ewwwwww


----------



## keodi

Jayne1 said:


> *She got implants at the age of 15*. Her mom gave permission saying that if she needed help, revision, adjustment down the road, when she fully matured, their doctors would just take care of any problems when the time came.


----------



## madeinnyc

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> Kylie attending the NIP + FAB + InStyle Tea Party in London. (March 14)




Her top lip looks so bad in the first picture. Yikes.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Shopping at Westfield Stratford City's CelebBoutique.


----------



## mrsinsyder

ByeKitty said:


> I can't decide whether her lips resemble a vagina, or whether they resemble a pair of slugs... Unfortunate


I was thinking a hemorrhoidal rectum.


----------



## Sarni

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> 
> 
> Shopping at Westfield Stratford City's CelebBoutique.




No matter where they are in the world all they do is shop!!! Every. Damn. Day.


----------



## AEGIS

pinkfeet said:


> Because she looks older its ok? What??
> 
> No, he's 27. When you are 16, even 17 or heck even 18 you have no idea what you are doing. That is why men like younger girls- they can make them do whatever they want. You are easily pliable. You can honestly say when you were 16 you were the same person at 27? Really?
> 
> I thought I knew everything at 17 and 18, even 21!
> 
> Yes, I find it very disgusting. If she was 27 and he was 36 then that would be different. She would be an adult.




honey I read that comment like this...confused








some crazy judge said that this 15 year old could not have been raped bc she looked older than her age.  i guess some ppl in here would agree w/that logic


----------



## zippie

AEGIS said:


> honey I read that comment like this...confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some crazy judge said that this 15 year old could not have been raped bc she looked older than her age.  i guess some ppl in here would agree w/that logic


 

Boggles the mind that people think like that.


----------



## Sasha2012

*kyliejenner *they keep me company while I shop lol, love u guys








*kyliejenner *Blessed to live this life. Long day in London let's do it 








*kyliejenner *Thank you @NipandFab for having me






via instagram


----------



## Jikena

Kylie looks good when the photos are staged (well, except for the hideous fake lips). But when it's random shoots she looks different and really bad. She's not photogenic. :/ The same thing happens to me lol.


----------



## zaara10

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> 
> 
> Shopping at Westfield Stratford City's CelebBoutique.




She looks like a mom in her 30s here. (ha, I'm a mom in my 30s, lol).


----------



## chowlover2

ByeKitty said:


> I can't decide whether her lips resemble a vagina, or whether they resemble a pair of slugs... Unfortunate




Slugs! OMG,you are so right!


----------



## g1lmore

Sasha2012 said:


> *kyliejenner *they keep me company while I shop lol, love u guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *kyliejenner *Blessed to live this life. Long day in London let's do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *kyliejenner *Thank you @NipandFab for having me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram


She just looks so.. rough. It's past the point of a Beverly Hills teenager who got her first boob job and some fillers, like she's starting to look like a twice divorcee, and worst of all, she thinks it looks good.


----------



## Sasha2012

The day of Justin Bieber's Roast had at last arrived. 

And supporters Kendall Jenner and Kourtney Kardashian appeared to be stifling a giggle as they watched the model's good friend take the hot seat.

Kendall, 19, was serenely amused as she and her half-sister, 35, they took in the hottest show in town at Sony Pictures Studio in Los Angeles on Saturday, even when she herself became part of the joke

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...atch-Justin-Bieber-roasted.html#ixzz3UQteoooG


----------



## Queenpixie

SAD








a close up of this of the whole pic

http://i.imgur.com/a2fzdTT.jpg


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Courtney looks better than Kendall on those pics. Don't know what it is, maybe Kendall's eye make-up is kind of not as good? I don't know.

I'll pass on commenting Kylie. Everything has already been said.


----------



## Queenpixie

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Courtney looks better than Kendall on those pics. Don't know what it is, maybe Kendall's eye make-up is kind of not as good? I don't know.
> 
> I'll pass on commenting Kylie. Everything has already been said.



Joyce did kendalls makeup...

I think she is secretly destroying the family


----------



## terebina786

Accidental post.


----------



## bag-princess

redney said:


> Tyga is only with her because it brings him press. Otherwise, people are like who?



i still am like who!??  who is you and what do you do???



redney said:


> A decade? They won't be together next year is my bet.



THIS!!  was about to post just that!  and that is being generous.  if they make it to the end of the year i will be shocked.





Ms Kiah said:


> *Brings me back to Kanye who congratulated Tyga for getting in there early.* Poor North. The mentality of that family regarding women, appearance and sexuality is sickening.




that mentality!!!  so disgusting!




and i see kourtney still has her collection of nuns wear!  she is buttoned up to her chin and tied with a bow to top it all off!!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Queenpixie said:


> SAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a close up of this of the whole pic
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/a2fzdTT.jpg


Why spend the money on lip fillers and boobies but skip the permanent mustache removal?


----------



## dangerouscurves

mrsinsyder said:


> Why spend the money on lip fillers and boobies but skip the permanent mustache removal?




[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] I know, right?!?! Sorry I might sound mean but when I'm face to face with a moustched woman, I can't help staring at it.


----------



## Jikena

It's nice to see stars aren't always that perfect.


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> The day of Justin Bieber's Roast had at last arrived.
> 
> And supporters Kendall Jenner and Kourtney Kardashian appeared to be stifling a giggle as they watched the model's good friend take the hot seat.
> 
> Kendall, 19, was serenely amused as she and her half-sister, 35, they took in the hottest show in town at Sony Pictures Studio in Los Angeles on Saturday, even when she herself became part of the joke
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...atch-Justin-Bieber-roasted.html#ixzz3UQteoooG


 



Kourtney looks great, she's the most natural out of all of them, and that includes Kendull who is looking more and more like a wax figure. 

Kendull looks embalmed in these pics.


----------



## sdkitty

Lounorada said:


> Kourtney looks great, she's the most natural out of all of them, and that includes Kendull who is looking more and more like a wax figure.
> 
> Kendull looks embalmed in these pics.


seems like kourtney gets the least attention of all of them.  I don't watch their show but I do have to admit I think she's pretty cute


----------



## sdkitty

mrsinsyder said:


> Why spend the money on lip fillers and boobies but skip the permanent mustache removal?


Interesting.....at least she need to go to the threader

the lips are tragic


----------



## Tivo

The real Walking Dead. Smh


----------



## Kansashalo

That close up pic of Kylie looks like a character on American Dad.


----------



## Antonia

mrsinsyder said:


> Why spend the money on lip fillers and boobies but skip the permanent mustache removal?



OMG, so funny!


----------



## shiny_things

I've realised what concerns me more about Kylie than anything. There is no shine or life in her eyes. She has the eyes of someone who is deeply, deeply unhappy. Kind of the look you see in the eyes of women who have become a commodity to exploit.


----------



## morgan20

She should be looking fresh at 17, I dread to think what she will look like at 25


----------



## Lounorada

shiny_things said:


> I've realised what concerns me more about Kylie than anything. There is no shine or life in her eyes. She has the eyes of someone who is deeply, deeply unhappy. Kind of the look you see in the eyes of women who have become a commodity to exploit.


 


She has the same lifeless, vacant eyes as Kim.


----------



## Jayne1

Over board on fillers is when the lips get lumpy.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

More from the Justin Bieber roast.


----------



## redney

I like Kendull's natural nails, unlike her sister's talons.

Kourt looks Omish cute.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been branching out on her own in recent months while her sister Kendall Jenner takes the modelling world by storm.

And Kylie Jenner certainly didn't look like she needed anyone to babysit her as she confidently strolled through Heathrow Airport in London on Sunday.

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians teen looked like a rock star in an all-black ensemble.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...am-leather-jacket-leggings.html#ixzz3UUU9lu3t


----------



## Tivo

What Kris Jenner has done to these girls is child abuse. She has raised them to be miserable people.


----------



## Oryx816

Maybe Kylie is trying to promote women's whiskers as a new glam fad.


----------



## Bandwagons

Oh, honey. That camel toe. Bless your heart.


----------



## Lounorada

Once again, leggings are _not_ pants.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> Once again, leggings are _not_ pants.




This! This! This! No exception! Leggings are not pants!


----------



## Encore Hermes

> And Kylie Jenner certainly didn't look like she needed anyone to babysit her as she confidently strolled through Heathrow Airport in London on Sunday.



Oh please,,,,,,,,,she isn't alone, she is walking with a team of people.


----------



## harleyNemma

Are Kendall's lips fuller or is it just me (and the red lipstick)?


----------



## Jayne1

harleyNemma said:


> Are Kendall's lips fuller or is it just me (and the red lipstick)?


Deep colours like the one she is wearing should make lips look smaller, and yet hers look a bit fuller, so I'm with you on that.


----------



## Antonia

harleyNemma said:


> Are Kendall's lips fuller or is it just me (and the red lipstick)?




I think you're right!  A few pages back someone posted a pic of her leaving a doctors office with her purse covering her face.  She will have a short lived modeling career if she keeps that $hit up.


----------



## NY_Mami

Sasha2012 said:


> She's been branching out on her own in recent months while her sister Kendall Jenner takes the modelling world by storm.
> 
> And Kylie Jenner certainly didn't look like she needed anyone to babysit her as she confidently strolled through Heathrow Airport in London on Sunday.
> 
> The Keeping Up With The Kardashians teen looked like a rock star in an all-black ensemble.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...am-leather-jacket-leggings.html#ixzz3UUU9lu3t



I would hate traveling with all of that luggage with expensive designer items in there, y'all know the TSA be stealing out of the luggage bags...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

AEGIS said:


> honey I read that comment like this...confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some crazy judge said that this 15 year old could not have been raped bc she looked older than her age.  i guess some ppl in here would agree w/that logic



 This is my fav reaction pic ATM.


----------



## sdkitty

NY_Mami said:


> I would hate traveling with all of that luggage with expensive designer items in there, y'all know the TSA be stealing out of the luggage bags...


that's probably because you value the things you've had to work hard for


----------



## shiny_things

Lounorada said:


> Once again, leggings are _not_ pants.



I cannot emphasise this enough.

I don't think Kendall is dull. I think she's refreshingly normal as far as that clan go. I'd rather be dull than a Kardashian/Jenner.


----------



## mrsinsyder

They need to work on the contouring.


----------



## charmesh

mrsinsyder said:


> They need to work on the contouring.
> 
> View attachment 2930576
> 
> 
> View attachment 2930577


Especially on her cleavage


----------



## sdkitty

mrsinsyder said:


> They need to work on the contouring.
> 
> View attachment 2930576
> 
> 
> View attachment 2930577


this girl is 17 and she's had a breast enhancement, plumped up lips, etc starting when she was 15?  Her mother and the doctors who did these procedures should be arrested.
I hate to think what she's going to look like at 25 or 30


----------



## Tivo

sdkitty said:


> this girl is 17 and she's had a breast enhancement, plumped up lips, etc starting when she was 15?  Her mother and the doctors who did these procedures should be arrested.
> I hate to think what she's going to look like at 25 or 30


She already looks like a 35 year old Bunny Ranch employee. Next stop is Big Ang lane. Kim is already pulling into the driveway.


----------



## labelwhore04

Did she just recently get a boob job?? They look as big as Kims now, they never were that big.


----------



## mrsinsyder

charmesh said:


> Especially on her cleavage


LOL I didn't even notice her face.


----------



## forever.elise

Always be nice to your makeup artist[emoji57]


----------



## Jikena

Wow did they really put makeup/contouring on her breast ?


----------



## terebina786

She looks older than me.


----------



## poopsie

i don't know if she looks older, but definitely more mature and knowing than a kid her age should be.


----------



## Pinkcooper

terebina786 said:


> She looks older than me.




She looks older than me too and I'm 29!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kris and Bruce need their behinds kicked for the way they've "raised" these kids. I don't even want to think about what Kylie will look like at 25  Poor child.


----------



## fmfv1

just saw the clip from the new episode of KUWTK...Kylie made a comment to Kendall...that very obviously stemmed from jealousy. Sad to see how insecure she is.


----------



## michie

Does anyone else remember Kylie used to get her nails done with Chyna?


----------



## dangerouscurves

terebina786 said:


> She looks older than me.







Pinkcooper said:


> She looks older than me too and I'm 29!




Well let's just say she looks 2 decades older than she actually is.


----------



## myown

but to be honest, there are some people that just look older than they are. I know a lot of people that look at least 10 years older than their age. even my 5 year younger brother looks older than me (everyone tells us....)


----------



## dangerouscurves

myown said:


> but to be honest, there are some people that just look older than they are. I know a lot of people that look at least 10 years older than their age. even my 5 year younger brother looks older than me (everyone tells us....)




Naah.... Kyle looks older because of all the PS and the make-up.


----------



## JessicaKate89

yajaira said:


> I wonder if kLylie has any sort of realtionship with tygas baby does she ever see the baby? Does he? Does she realize how seriouse its is dating someone with a child?
> 
> 
> 
> Also you never hear him saying anything positive about his child. Yet he is always posting stupid pictures of kylie and comments like "my love" or whatever why not write and post things about your baby




Not sure if you have him on Instagram? He constantly posts photos of his kid and talks about his love for him.


----------



## JessicaKate89

Jayne1 said:


> She got implants at the age of 15. Her mom gave permission saying that if she needed help, revision, adjustment down the road, when she fully matured, their doctors would just take care of any problems when the time came.




Wow! How do you know this info? Do you know the family?


----------



## AEGIS

fmfv1 said:


> just saw the clip from the new episode of KUWTK...Kylie made a comment to Kendall...that very obviously stemmed from jealousy. Sad to see how insecure she is.



What did she say?  I am not surprised she's jealous.  Kendall is actually doing stuff.  The most runway Kylie has gotten was wearing Kanye's pantyhose outfits.


----------



## ChanelMommy

AEGIS said:


> What did she say?  I am not surprised she's jealous.  Kendall is actually doing stuff.  The most runway Kylie has gotten was wearing Kanye's pantyhose outfits.



I missed this episode. What did she say?


----------



## fmfv1

AEGIS said:


> What did she say?  I am not surprised she's jealous.  Kendall is actually doing stuff.  The most runway Kylie has gotten was wearing Kanye's pantyhose outfits.





ChanelMommy said:


> I missed this episode. What did she say?



Khloe said that Kendall's eyes looked lighter that day and Kylie (it is all about how she delivered it) says "they are so so *bleep* brown."  And the reaction by Khloe and Kendall is priceless.  Near the last third of the episode.


----------



## Staci_W

michie said:


> Does anyone else remember Kylie used to get her nails done with Chyna?



When you have no morals it's probably no big deal to look someone in the face while stabbing them in the back.


----------



## zaara10

michie said:


> Does anyone else remember Kylie used to get her nails done with Chyna?



That whole situation is so twisted. I guess Chyna stays quiet about Kylie & Tyga bc of the son.


----------



## dangerouscurves

JessicaKate89 said:


> Wow! How do you know this info? Do you know the family?




Is this a serious question?


----------



## sabrunka

dangerouscurves said:


> Is this a serious question?



Why wouldn't it be? I'm also curious how that person is so confident in saying that Kylie got implants at 15...


----------



## berrydiva

sabrunka said:


> Why wouldn't it be? I'm also curious how that person is so confident in saying that Kylie got implants at 15...


Ditto...


----------



## labelwhore04

michie said:


> Does anyone else remember Kylie used to get her nails done with Chyna?



That's so wrong. I guess she never thought her man would run off with a 15 year old..


----------



## JessicaKate89

dangerouscurves said:


> Is this a serious question?




Yes. She knows what kris said to kylie and the doctor, that's very detailed information!


----------



## dangerouscurves

JessicaKate89 said:


> Yes. She knows what kris said to kylie and the doctor, that's very detailed information!




It is against the forum's rules to comment about members. That's why I asked if the question was serious. If it is then I guess it's ok as long as it's not to be meant sarcastic.


----------



## berrydiva

labelwhore04 said:


> That's so wrong. I guess she never thought her man would run off with a 15 year old..


Yeah...that would definitely be the furthest thought from most people's minds.


----------



## kirsten

fmfv1 said:


> just saw the clip from the new episode of KUWTK...Kylie made a comment to Kendall...that very obviously stemmed from jealousy. Sad to see how insecure she is.




Kylie definitely comes off at the biggest B of the family. And that's a pretty big feat.


----------



## Bentley1

In the whole episode, Kylie is shown for all of 30 seconds and she came across as a huge brat. In those 30 seconds, the only line she manages to force out is "your eyes look so sh@t brown," to Kendall. This was in response to Khloe telling Kendall her eyes looked a bit lighter that day. Poor Kendall just smiled and looked away. 
Hateful little girl.


----------



## poopsie

Bentley1 said:


> In the whole episode, Kylie is shown for all of 30 seconds and she came across as a huge brat. In those 30 seconds, the only line she manages to force out is "your eyes look so sh@t brown," to Kendall. This was in response to Khloe telling Kendall her eyes looked a bit lighter that day. Poor Kendall just smiled and looked away.
> *Hateful little girl.*





The inside will always end up showing on the outside


----------



## erinrose

I find this whole family so hypercritical. In the latest episode Khloe and Kim call Bruce shady for hanging out with one of Kris´s friends, but it´s ok for their teenage halfsister Kylie to date Kim´s friend´s boyfriend. Seriously? Don´t judge when you have no room to judge.


----------



## Jayne1

JessicaKate89 said:


> Wow! How do you know this info? Do you know the family?


One doesn't have to know the family to know stuff. The family never tells the truth anyway.  It helps to know someone who has done work with the family.

Of course if someone wants to believe Kylie is just outlining her lips and Kim is just contouring her nose, that's fine with me.


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> One doesn't have to know the family to know stuff. The family never tells the truth anyway.  It helps to know someone who has done work with the family.


I hope that pro is not someone who should be observing HIPAA laws. And if your info is actually coming from someone who is in violation of those laws, you may want to consider editing your post.


----------



## michie

^With all the work they've had done, it could be impossible to track down said person! lol


----------



## berrydiva

michie said:


> ^With all the work they've had done, it could be impossible to track down said person! lol


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> One doesn't have to know the family to know stuff. The family never tells the truth anyway.  It helps to know someone who has done work with the family.
> 
> Of course if someone wants to believe Kylie is just outlining her lips and Kim is just contouring her nose, that's fine with me.


She's 17?  It's pretty apparent looking at her that she's had work done on her lips and breasts.  So if she was 16 or 17 (rather than 15) would that be OK?  Not IMO but I know lots of people give their girls boob jobs as a HS graduation gift.


----------



## Bentley1

poopsie said:


> The inside will always end up showing on the outside




Yes! And At an accelerated speed with this crazy family.


----------



## sdkitty

kirsten said:


> Kylie definitely comes off at the biggest B of the family. And that's a pretty big feat.


I think it's only natural that she'd be jealous.....her sister is walking the runways in major fashion shows.    Not saying jealousy isn't an ugly thing but sibling rivalry, etc.


----------



## Bentley1

Kylie has A LOT to be jealous of, but it's embarrassing when she wears it on her sleeve. Who contorts their face with a look of disgust and tells their sibling, " your eyes looks sh@t brown." She would benefit from some therapy to work through all these issues that are only going to compound as she gets older and Kendall enjoys more success.


----------



## poopsie

How long 'til she turns 18? Can't wait to see the desperate stunts she pulls then


----------



## charmesh

sdkitty said:


> She's 17?  It's pretty apparent looking at her that she's had work done on her lips and breasts.  So if she was 16 or 17 (rather than 15) would that be OK?  Not IMO but I know lots of people give their girls boob jobs as a HS graduation gift.


But Kylie isn't even going to graduate from high school. They need to focus on parenting instead of "improving" her looks. The girls who get them as graduation gifts at least accomplished graduating.


----------



## sdkitty

Bentley1 said:


> Kylie has A LOT to be jealous of, but it's embarrassing when she wears it on her sleeve. Who contorts their face with a look of disgust and tells their sibling, " your eyes looks sh@t brown." She would benefit from some therapy to work through all these issues that are only going to compound as she gets older and Kendall enjoys more success.


yes, and esp when the cameras are rolling


----------



## sdkitty

charmesh said:


> But Kylie isn't even going to graduate from high school. They need to focus on parenting instead of "improving" her looks. The girls who get them as graduation gifts at least accomplished graduating.


I agree
but apparently education isn't what PMK values


----------



## ByeKitty

Bentley1 said:


> Kylie has A LOT to be jealous of, but it's embarrassing when she wears it on her sleeve. Who contorts their face with a look of disgust and tells their sibling, " your eyes looks sh@t brown." She would benefit from some therapy to work through all these issues that are only going to compound as she gets older and Kendall enjoys more success.



Agreed... Also, what on earth is wrong with brown eyes? I think they're pretty.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/17/kylie-jenner-wears-black-monokini-for-super-sexy-photo-shoot/

Kylie Jenner poses on the balcony of a private home while doing a photo shoot on Tuesday afternoon (March 17) in Hollywood Hill, Calif.

The 17-year-old reality star was seen modeling a sexy monokini and gym clothes for the revealing photo shoot.

Kylie announced on Instagram that day that she and her sister Kendall Jenner are launching their own mobile game.

Kendall and I are excited to announce that we are working on our own mobile game! #KendallKylieGame #staytuned, she captioned the below photo.


----------



## Tivo

Kylie will lose all her appeal the minute she turns 18.


----------



## br00kelynx

Oh geeze, about the eyes its called sarcasm. It's not like she has blue eyes and said that, hers are also brown. I say stuff like that as a joke to my close friends/family. I don't mean it and they know it..


----------



## Bentley1

br00kelynx said:


> Oh geeze, about the eyes its called sarcasm. It's not like she has blue eyes and said that, hers are also brown. I say stuff like that as a joke to my close friends/family. I don't mean it and they know it..




Sarcasm? Lol, and what purpose would that serve? She clearly wasn't joking and was dead serious, if you watched the exchange. Why would anyone tell someone their eye color resembles "sh@t" and think it's cute or funny. Sounds lame to me and an attempt to shame the person by comparing something on their body to shh@t. Beyond immature and hateful.


----------



## Bentley1

ByeKitty said:


> Agreed... Also, what on earth is wrong with brown eyes? I think they're pretty.




So do I. I don't think there is anything wrong with brown eyes, or any eye color for that matter. They're all beautiful in their own way. 
She was being hateful and trying to shame Kendall for something Kendall may not like on herself, so she took a jab. Her delivery was clearly hateful. 
Love how Kendall ignored her and smiled. She's too busy waking Chanel in Paris with those very "sh@t brown" eyes to give a crap. [emoji41]


----------



## br00kelynx

Bentley1 said:


> Sarcasm? Lol, and what purpose would that serve? She clearly wasn't joking and was dead serious, if you watched the exchange. Why would anyone tell someone their eye color resembles "sh@t" and think it's cute or funny. Sounds lame to me and an attempt to shame the person by comparing something on their body to shh@t. Beyond immature and hateful.


It's just joking around in my opinion. Not sarcasm like I said, wrong word usage. 
Sometimes I tell my boyfriend his eyes are ugly, but they are the best green eyes I have seen. It's just how we mess around. He calls mine hazel, when they are blue to mess with me.
I feel like with family and friends you can do this. Some people you can't and you learn quickly who they are, apologize and don't joke with them. 
I saw the episode and it didn't look shady or they would have zoned in on it more in my opinion.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Imo they hired a pap for the balcony pics.


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> Imo they hired a pap for the balcony pics.



I think so too.


----------



## poopsie

Even the young ones are spongy looking. Don't any of them have any muscle tone?


----------



## NY_Mami

sdkitty said:


> that's probably because you value the things you've had to work hard for



So true...


----------



## Bentley1

Encore Hermes said:


> Imo they hired a pap for the balcony pics.




Definitely looks that way


----------



## JessicaKate89

Jayne1 said:


> One doesn't have to know the family to know stuff. The family never tells the truth anyway.  It helps to know someone who has done work with the family.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course if someone wants to believe Kylie is just outlining her lips and Kim is just contouring her nose, that's fine with me.




Oh wow! Like the other poster said maybe you should edited your other post. The Kardashians obviously know who did kylies surgery and I wouldn't want to risk your friends job/career.


----------



## Jayne1

JessicaKate89 said:


> Oh wow! Like the other poster said maybe you should edited your other post. The Kardashians obviously know who did kylies surgery and I wouldn't want to risk your friends job/career.


What are you assuming. You think they only have interactions with doctors and those in the medical field?


----------



## JessicaKate89

Jayne1 said:


> What are you assuming. You think they only have interactions with doctors and those in the medical field?




Based on your comments? You seem to be privy to medical information/conversations between kylies alleged doctor and kris. 

Not sure why you're getting so upset?


----------



## ChanelMommy

Encore Hermes said:


> Imo they hired a pap for the balcony pics.



agree


----------



## madeinnyc

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/17/kylie-jenner-wears-black-monokini-for-super-sexy-photo-shoot/
> 
> 
> 
> Kylie Jenner poses on the balcony of a private home while doing a photo shoot on Tuesday afternoon (March 17) in Hollywood Hill, Calif.
> 
> 
> 
> The 17-year-old reality star was seen modeling a sexy monokini and gym clothes for the revealing photo shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> Kylie announced on Instagram that day that she and her sister Kendall Jenner are launching their own mobile game.
> 
> 
> 
> Kendall and I are excited to announce that we are working on our own mobile game! #KendallKylieGame #staytuned, she captioned the below photo.




Oh lookie, it's Joyce!!


----------



## charmesh

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/17/kylie-jenner-wears-black-monokini-for-super-sexy-photo-shoot/
> 
> Kylie Jenner poses on the balcony of a private home while doing a photo shoot on Tuesday afternoon (March 17) in Hollywood Hill, Calif.
> 
> The 17-year-old reality star was seen modeling a sexy monokini and gym clothes for the revealing photo shoot.
> 
> Kylie announced on Instagram that day that she and her sister Kendall Jenner are launching their own mobile game.
> 
> Kendall and I are excited to announce that we are working on our own mobile game! #KendallKylieGame #staytuned, she captioned the below photo.


I bet this is another one of those "photoshoots" that won't actually appear anywhere other than Instagram and gossip sites. Or it is being filmed for the show. Anybody remember Kim's sand covered behind on the beach? The family has pulled this stunt before


----------



## guccimamma

Jayne1 said:


> What are you assuming. You think they only have interactions with doctors and those in the medical field?





JessicaKate89 said:


> Based on your comments? You seem to be privy to medical information/conversations between kylies alleged doctor and kris.
> 
> Not sure why you're getting so upset?



you don't have to be in the medical field or worry about HIPPA to know what's up. the guy parking her car at the plastic surgeon's office would know. the person who emptied the medical waste in her hotel room/recovery house would know. 

there may be confidentiality agreements, but there is always someone who knows the truth. 

there are no secrets.


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> What are you assuming. You think they only have interactions with doctors and those in the medical field?




I assumed, right or wrong, that the info came from a person who is in the medical field based on your post and posted the doctors suggested comments of fixing it down the road. If it was someone, anyone, who worked at the place she got her surgery done they, the practice, are supposed to ensure patient privacy. The fact you have the doctor's insight, if it's not fabricated, makes someone in violation. Lol.

Ultimately I don't care enough about Kylie though. She's a Thot so I expect Thot behavior.


----------



## Jayne1

guccimamma said:


> you don't have to be in the medical field or worry about HIPPA to know what's up. the guy parking her car at the plastic surgeon's office would know. the person who emptied the medical waste in her hotel room/recovery house would know.
> 
> there may be confidentiality agreements, but there is always someone who knows the truth.
> 
> there are no secrets.


You actually read what I wrote -- thank you.  I appreciate it.    I never said the doctors said anything.  How would I know what a doctor tells his patients in private.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...s-silence-on-bruce-jenners-transition-2015183

*Exclusive: Kendall Jenner Breaks Silence on Bruce Jenner's Transition: "I Will Always Love My Dad"*

Whatever changes Bruce Jenner makes in his life, one thing remains constant: the love of his family. Though the reality star's kids have remained mostly mum on his transition from male to female, his daughter Kendall Jenner broke her silence backstage at Comedy Central's roast of Justin Bieber on Saturday, March 15 -- and only Us Weekly has the exclusive interview.

"I love my dad. He's always been there for me and my sisters," the 19-year-old model shared of the former Olympian, 65, who has six kids and four stepkids with ex-wives Kris Jenner, Linda Thompson, and Chrystie Crownover. "He's a wonderful man. And just because he's changing shoes now, so to speak, doesn't make him less wonderful. I will always love my dad, whether he's a man or a woman."

(Indeed, a source previously told Us that all of the Jenner and Kardashian kids -- Kendall, Kylie, Brody, Brandon, Burt, Casey, Kim, Khloe, Kourtney, and Rob -- were rallying around the former athlete. "[They've] become protective of him and just want him to live the way he wants," the insider said.)

Having grown up in the spotlight -- and now taking the fashion world by storm -- Kendall is used to seeing headlines about herself and her famous family. But she takes issue with the way they're perceived at times.

Asked what makes her angry, the Keeping Up With the Kardashians star replied, "When people say we don't work hard. That's just the biggest lie ever. All of our family members are super dedicated to their work, and we all know how to commit ourselves to our jobs. It's a great quality to have, I think. A good work ethic goes a long way."

Kendall should know. At just 19, she's one of the most in-demand models around, walking in fashion shows for Balmain, Marc Jacobs, Chanel, Oscar de la Renta, and Givenchy, to name just a few. And that's just the beginning. See Kendall's most recent Fashion Week photos.

"I am very aware of the fact that I won't be able to model for the rest of my life. And acting is something I am definitely interested in," she revealed of her plans for the future.

For now, though, she's busy jetsetting around the world from runway to runway. "I love it," she gushed. "It's crazy, but I love it. I think this is something you can only do when you are young, though. I had to teach myself to sleep at certain times of the day because I was flying into a different time zone the next day. So, it's night back home in L.A., but 
Fortunately, she gets to work alongside some of her closest confidants. "I am very lucky. Some of my best friends, like Cara [Delevingne] or Gigi [Hadid], work in the same business," she explained. "So I see them all the time. And we Instagram and text each other all the time. And when I am in L.A., I make a point of hooking up with my friends as much as I can."

Included in that group of friends are fellow stars Jaden Smith and Justin Bieber. Asked about rumors that she and Bieber might be more than just buds, she replied, "If I commented on every single story about who I am dating at the moment, I wouldn't stop talking. Justin and I are very good friends. I think he's super cool. And that's about it."

In general, Kendall shared, she gravitates toward people who know what it's like to be in the spotlight. "I don't know if it's easier, but it doesn't hurt. When you grow up in the public eye, it's a little difficult for others to understand what you are going through sometimes," she explained.

"It's not normal to go get a coffee in the morning and have paparazzi follow you," she continued. "And some people might not understand that. My famous friends get it. We are on the same page."

When she isn't hanging out with Bieber or Delevingne or Hailey Baldwin, she's working or with her family. "We are all very tight, and we tell each other everything," she said of her sisters, who range in age from 17 to 35. "I am so proud of all of them. I spend as much time with them as I possibly can."


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> You actually read what I wrote -- thank you.  I appreciate it.    I never said the doctors said anything.  How would I know what a doctor tells his patients in private.



Chilllee please...the whole "it helps to know someone who's done work for the family"...go'head with that...receipts or it didnt happen. lol


----------



## poopsie

"I love my dad. *He's always been there for me and my sisters*,"

I.just. can't.


----------



## Jayne1

poopsie said:


> "I love my dad. *He's always been there for me and my sisters*,"
> 
> I.just. can't.



Meaning she left out Rob? I forget about him too, now that's he's private.


----------



## poopsie

Jayne1 said:


> Meaning she left out Rob? I forget about him too, now that's he's private.





Well, no-----------I never remember Rob either  I was referring to Bruce's lack of parental guidance when it comes to his childrens behavior


----------



## Jayne1

poopsie said:


> Well, no-----------I never remember Rob either  I was referring to Bruce's lack of parental guidance when it comes to his childrens behavior


Oh, that's true too  lol


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Imo they hired a pap for the balcony pics.


 


charmesh said:


> *I bet this is another one of those "photoshoots" that won't actually appear anywhere other than Instagram and gossip sites*. Or it is being filmed for the show. Anybody remember Kim's sand covered behind on the beach? The family has pulled this stunt before


 

Bingo!! 
I saw these on tumblr, which have come from instagram


----------



## Jikena

Huh she looks so old there...

...And so young when she has no makeup on ! Two different person.


----------



## zen1965

To me she just looks ... (sorry) ... trashy. The make-up. The hair. The nails. All those rings. Ugh.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall says the US Weekly magazine quotes are false.

via twitter


----------



## redney

Kendull needs to ask her mother then. PMK would have no shame feeding fake quotes to the tabloids.


----------



## michie

Lounorada said:


> Bingo!!
> I saw these on tumblr, which have come from instagram



Are we supposed to believe she's doing a legitimate sports apparel or sports-themed shoot with those nails and wearing all that jewelry??? SMH.


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Bingo!!
> I saw these on tumblr, which have come from instagram


I'm sorry but what's happening in these pics? And is that top supposed to be fitness apparel?


----------



## ByeKitty

poopsie said:


> "I love my dad. *He's always been there for me and my sisters*,"
> 
> I.just. can't.





Jayne1 said:


> Meaning she left out Rob? I forget about him too, now that's he's private.



I was thinking more about the baby girl that he wanted aborted when he left his pregnant wife!


----------



## Jayne1

redney said:


> Kendull needs to ask her mother then. PMK would have no shame feeding fake quotes to the tabloids.


That's where most of this stuff comes from, I think.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I'm sorry but what's happening in these pics? And is that top supposed to be fitness apparel?


 
I saw these on tumblr and I don't follow her on instagram so had to do a quick search, but her quotes with these pictures are:


_'Yay thank you @reebok for the #Zpump shoes! I think I might take on Hollywood Hills now for a run. Gotta take off all this jewelry first #getpumped'_


_'the basic workout attire'_


These fools haven't got a clue.


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> I saw these on tumblr and I don't follow her on instagram so had to do a quick search, but her quotes with these pictures are:
> 
> 
> _'Yay thank you @reebok for the #Zpump shoes! I think I might take on Hollywood Hills now for a run. Gotta take off all this jewelry first #getpumped'_
> 
> 
> _'the basic workout attire'_
> 
> 
> These fools haven't got a clue.


I love the "no-so-obvious but completely obvious" IG/twitter product placement posts.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

LMAO off at the Buzz Lightyear gif


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Michael K @ DListed for the win:



> Kylie Jenner did some kind of photo shoot where Im guessing the theme was Morticia Addams at a Soul Cycle class


----------



## lizmil

sdkitty said:


> I agree
> but apparently education isn't what PMK values



Why should they value education when society rewards their exhibitionist behaviors?


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

She needs to also remember to remove the 50 lbs of makeup, hair extensions and wear a proper top so her giant fake boobs don't spill out.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/18...-after-being-misquoted-on-bruce-jenner-topic/

Kendall Jenner rocks a headband while stepping out for a personal training session with Gunnar Peterson on Wednesday (March 18) in Beverly Hills, Calif.

On the same day, Kendall took to Twitter to show some displeasure over a quote she did not give about her dad Bruce Jenners transition into a woman


----------



## AEGIS

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Michael K @ DListed for the win:





lmao


----------



## Jennifer N

I knew there was something fishy about that US Weekly article. They said they "interviewed" her the day of the Bieber Roast, but why wait 4 days later to publish?? Plus aren't they banned from discussing Bruce's situation?

(allthingskendall.tumblr.com)


----------



## NYCBelle

I can totally see IG thotties working out in that smh


----------



## zaara10

I thought she took those extensions out?


----------



## guccimamma

next to kendall, khloe looks such a mess.


----------



## manpursefan

Kendall leave your lips alone please


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner is rarely seen without a scrap of make-up on her pretty face.

But as the reality TV star stepped out on Wednesday in Calabasas near her home, she looked almost unrecognisable as she emerged with a bare face.

Looking closer to her 17 years than she usually does, the teen star appeared relaxed as she enjoyed a shopping excursion in a beauty store.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-rare-make-free-appearance.html#ixzz3UqvbbWsL


----------



## dr.pepper

Her lips look kinda normal in the first pic?!


----------



## ByeKitty

dr.pepper said:


> Her lips look kinda normal in the first pic?!



Sorta, kinda, but very inflated.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She looks her age....for once. The lips are still ridiculous but she doesn't look _as_ crazy as she usually does in the face.


----------



## poopsie

Why is that puff in front of her muff?   Like that is going to kover your kamel toe


----------



## glamourous1098

Nice thong there Kylie... next time check for lines before leaving the house.


----------



## Jikena

Or stop wearing leggings/yoga pants as regular pants.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Apparently she got another dog (kylie)


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie Jenner is rarely seen without a scrap of make-up on her pretty face.
> 
> But as the reality TV star stepped out on Wednesday in Calabasas near her home, she looked almost unrecognisable as she emerged with a bare face.
> 
> Looking closer to her 17 years than she usually does, the teen star appeared relaxed as she enjoyed a shopping excursion in a beauty store.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-rare-make-free-appearance.html#ixzz3UqvbbWsL


 

Lawd, these pictures show exactly why leggings are not pants. Eww.


----------



## nadineluv

Honestly don't wear thong!! Go commando at least! Having the floss visual is kinda gross!!! Lol!!!


----------



## Humbugged

Encore Hermes said:


> Apparently she got another dog (kylie)



And got into trouble about it already .She posted a pic of her and the new puppy and she had painted it's toes .Then some animal rights campaigners went after her.

Us Weekly have printed a retraction about their Kendall story that she she called them out on yesterday.

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2015/03/19/us-weekly-retracts-kendall-jenner-story/



> "The interview was allegedly conducted by an independent freelance  journalist at the Saturday, March 14, taping of Comedy Central's roast  of Justin Bieber in Los Angeles. When Ms. Jenner denied, via Twitter,  that the interview took place, Us Weekly immediately reached out to the  freelance reporter," the statement reads. "He stood by the interview,  and continues to maintain that the quotes are accurate. *However, after  attempting to reconfirm his account, editors of Us have concerns about  the veracity of this interview and the circumstances under which it was  obtained. *We would like to retract the story entirely and have removed  it from our website. We sincerely apologize to Ms. Jenner and her  family."



Sounds like the reporter either made the whole thing up ,or never said they were a 'journo' and that they were recording (if there actually was one).


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/19...all-jenner-quote-on-bruce-jenners-transition/

*Us Weekly Issues Retraction for False Kendall Jenner Quote on Bruce Jenner's Transition*

Us Weekly has offered a retraction for publishing a quote attributed to Kendall Jenner about her dad Bruce Jenners transition.

Later, Kendall slammed the quote, saying she never said it and it was completely fabricated.

Us Weekly just issued the following retraction: On Wednesday, March 18, Us Weekly published on UsMagazine.com an interview with model and reality star Kendall Jenner entitled Kendall Jenner Breaks Silence on Bruce Jenners Transition: I Will Always Love My Dad. The interview was allegedly conducted by an independent freelance journalist at the Saturday, March 14, taping of Comedy Centrals roast of Justin Bieber in Los Angeles. When Ms. Jenner denied, via Twitter, that the interview took place, Us Weekly immediately reached out to the freelance reporter. He stood by the interview, and continues to maintain that the quotes are accurate. However, after attempting to reconfirm his account, editors of Us have concerns about the veracity of this interview and the circumstances under which it was obtained. We would like to retract the story entirely and have removed it from our website. We sincerely apologize to Ms. Jenner and her family.


----------



## pixiejenna

So even though she has a hand bag she tucks her phone and keys in the front of her leggings? Oh i know why so the paps can't get the money shot she is still under age. I don't get why she's getting flack for the VPL, guess I must be the only one who appreciates a Kartrashian who's actually wearing underwear.


----------



## Ladybug09

nadineluv said:


> Honestly don't wear thong!! Go commando at least! Having the floss visual is kinda *gross*!!! Lol!!!


So is going commando and having vaginal fluids in your leggings. How about, just don't wear leggings as pants.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ladybug09 said:


> So is going commando and having vaginal fluids in your leggings. How about, just don't wear leggings as pants.




This! When I see people wearing leggings as pants I want to take pictures and show them how they look in broad day light.


----------



## berrydiva

Honestly, leggings as pants don't bother me if the person has a decent body to pull them off and they're not sheer so I can see through them. Unfortunately, most people look tragic in leggings. Kylie isn't bothering me in those leggings but I agree that she should've gone commando (which shouldn't/doesn't leave vaginal fluids in your pants...at least it's not an issue I've come across...lol)


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Aww Kylie must be wearing the old LuLu lol


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

berrydiva said:


> Honestly, leggings as pants don't bother me if the person has a decent body to pull them off and they're not sheer so I can see through them. Unfortunately, most people look tragic in leggings. Kylie isn't bothering me in those leggings but I agree that she should've gone commando (which shouldn't/doesn't leave vaginal fluids in your pants...at least it's not an issue I've come across...lol)




All of this.


----------



## guccimamma

oh lord. what have i stumbled into.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don't mind Kyle's leggings. I'm just happy that she actually looks like a teenager for once. 



berrydiva said:


> Honestly, leggings as pants don't bother me if the person has a decent body to pull them off and they're not sheer so I can see through them. Unfortunately, most people look tragic in leggings. Kylie isn't bothering me in those leggings but I agree that she should've gone commando (which shouldn't/doesn't leave vaginal fluids in your pants...at least it's not an issue I've come across...lol)



Yup. I've don't like going commando in pants but the few times I have, vaginal fluids weren't an issue. 

I wear leggings as pants  they're comfy for lounging around the house or those IDGAF running errands kinda days. Don't like it? Well stop looking at my booty, lol.


----------



## labelwhore04

This is probably TMI but i would NEVER go commando because i have excessive leakage problems. I wear underwear and fluids still leak through sometimes. I'm so jealous of women who don't have the same problem I can't even wear light coloured workout leggings, it's honestly awful.


----------



## Jikena

Guuys what are you sharing here. How is this conversation taking place on Kylie Jenner's thread. 

Anyway. I didn't know some people go commando with leggings. Seems weird to me. I really wouldn't feel comfortable. Would be afraid of leaking and camel toe.


----------



## michie

I see nothing wrong with leggings as pants of they're not sheer AND you're wearing a top long enough to cover your azz.

I only go commando when I'm too lazy and I'm running a quick errand.


----------



## berrydiva

guccimamma said:


> oh lord. what have i stumbled into.


Your profile pic and this comment go together beautifully. LOL 



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I wear leggings as pants  they're comfy for lounging around the house or those IDGAF running errands kinda days. Don't like it? Well stop looking at my booty, lol.







Jikena said:


> Guuys what are you sharing here. How is this conversation taking place on Kylie Jenner's thread.
> 
> Anyway. I didn't know some people go commando with leggings. Seems weird to me. I really wouldn't feel comfortable. Would be afraid of leaking and camel toe.


The Kardashian threads are just a gateway for other discussions. There's only so long that we can feign interest in them.


----------



## shiny_things

Surely going commando is going to chafe and smear all kinds of *** and vag juices everywhere when wearing trousers.


----------



## bunnyr

shiny_things said:


> surely going commando is going to chafe and smear all kinds of *** and vag juices everywhere when wearing trousers.




+1


----------



## berrydiva

shiny_things said:


> Surely going commando is going to chafe and smear all kinds of *** and vag juices everywhere when wearing trousers.



No not at all. Actually does the opposite because "it's" free to breathe so to speak. And I don't even want to know what *** juices are...sounds a bit disturbing. :weird:


----------



## Antonia

*OMG, this thread has taken a turn for the worst!  *


----------



## lanasyogamama

I hate sunglasses that are straight across on top. 

(attempted subject change)


----------



## berrydiva

lanasyogamama said:


> I hate sunglasses that are straight across on top.
> 
> (attempted subject change)


----------



## Lounorada

*enters thread*











*exits thread*


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> *enters thread*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *exits thread*




Girl!!! I'm right behind you!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> *enters thread*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *exits thread*





dangerouscurves said:


> Girl!!! I'm right behind you!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Awww guys come back I'm cracking up.


----------



## Bentley1

shiny_things said:


> Surely going commando is going to chafe and smear all kinds of *** and vag juices everywhere when wearing trousers.




Lawwwdddd lmao!! You had to throw a@@ juices in there too!!! Wtf is that!? I CAN'T [emoji28]


----------



## erinrose

This picture sums up my current feelings about the thread....


----------



## c0uture

Lounorada said:


> *enters thread*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *exits thread*




Ditto!!!!


----------



## clevercat

Lounorada said:


> *enters thread*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *exits thread*




I'm right on your heels!


----------



## shiny_things

Bentley1 said:


> Lawwwdddd lmao!! You had to throw a@@ juices in there too!!! Wtf is that!? I CAN'T [emoji28]



As in on a hot day when your *** crack gets a bit sweaty. I dunno I just always imagine the chafe-ing would produce a lot of heat and friction, especially considering theh aren't made of the most breathable, soft material..


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Awww guys come back I'm cracking up.


 


Nope.


----------



## Tivo

shiny_things said:


> As in on a hot day when your *** crack gets a bit sweaty. I dunno I just always imagine the chafe-ing would produce a lot of heat and friction, especially considering theh aren't made of the most breathable, soft material..


----------



## shiny_things

Sorry, I'm gross. A little ashamed of myself:shame::back2topic:


----------



## Hermes4evah

Lounorada said:


> Nope.




Omg I'm dying here!  You are hysterical


----------



## B. Jara

Hermes4evah said:


> Omg I'm dying here!  You are hysterical




I haven't laughed this hard in a long time. &#128514;


----------



## berrydiva

shiny_things said:


> As in on a hot day when your *** crack gets a bit sweaty. I dunno I just always imagine the chafe-ing would produce a lot of heat and friction, especially considering theh aren't made of the most breathable, soft material..


Lawd.  chafing?! :weird:


----------



## berrydiva

shiny_things said:


> Sorry, I'm gross. A little ashamed of myself:shame::back2topic:


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Nope.


----------



## LavenderIce

No one has even mentioned period days.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Do we have to?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

LavenderIce said:


> No one has even mentioned period days.




Well since this thread is already down the rabbit hole...I go commando on my period.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Do we have to?




Sorry


----------



## berrydiva

Commando is quite liberating and comfortable. I recommend everyone try it at least once and report back. Lol.


Can't wait for some stiff to come along and report all of these posts.


----------



## Lounorada

Oh, look! It's Kylies home-school yearbook picture...






*attempts to divert conversation...*


----------



## Jayne1

I always thought if the woman was young and lucky enough to have nice legs and a good behind, then leggings as pants might be okay but I'm starting to change my mind, since I'm learning it's a big no-no.


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> Oh, look! It's Kylies home-school yearbook picture...


Funny!


----------



## Encore Hermes

berrydiva said:


> Commando is quite liberating and comfortable. I recommend everyone try it at least once and report back Lol. .




willing to try but might not report back


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Jayne1 said:


> I always thought if the woman was young and lucky enough to have nice legs and a good behind, then leggings as pants might be okay but I'm starting to change my mind, since I'm learning it's a big no-no.



I only wear leggings as pants. I think they look silly when worn under dresses.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I only wear leggings as pants. I think they look silly when worn under dresses.



Agreed. I hate that look.

I know we're trying to change the subject but how does one go commando during that time of the month?


----------



## labelwhore04

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I only wear leggings as pants. I think they look silly when worn under dresses.



Same, I honestly only wear leggings. I have like 3 pairs of jeans total lol. Leggings just go with everything! I probably have over 10 pairs of black leggings


----------



## michie

Why are people in here acting like their vaginas don't produce mucus, especially depending on the time of month? SMH


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Agreed. I hate that look.
> 
> I know we're trying to change the subject but how does one go commando during that time of the month?



Tampons and no undies. Voila! Lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Tampons and no undies. Voila! Lol



Aah. See, I have to wear liners with my tampons...my flow won't allow me to go commando.


----------



## twinkle.tink




----------



## bunnyr

michie said:


> Why are people in here acting like their vaginas don't produce mucus, especially depending on the time of month? SMH




No, people are saying it does, and therefore asking how it's possible to go panty less.


----------



## twinkle.tink

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I don't mind Kyle's leggings. I'm just happy that she actually looks like a teenager for once.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. I've don't like going commando in pants but the few times I have, vaginal fluids weren't an issue.
> 
> I wear leggings as pants  they're comfy for lounging around the house or those IDGAF running errands kinda days. Don't like it? Well stop looking at my booty, lol.





berrydiva said:


> Commando is quite liberating and comfortable. I recommend everyone try it at least once and report back. Lol.
> 
> 
> Can't wait for some stiff to come along and report all of these posts.


----------



## ByeKitty

Ladybug09 said:


> So is going commando and having vaginal fluids in your leggings. How about, just don't wear leggings as pants.



 All day!


----------



## ByeKitty

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Agreed. I hate that look.
> 
> I know we're trying to change the subject but how does one go commando during that time of the month?



Umm, don't get me wrong, I never tried it, but for me that would be much easier in terms of fluids because I wear tampons!


----------



## NicolesCloset

Can you wear tampons even when not in period?  Just asking because someone told me that you should always wear liners.  Everyday regardless of period.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

NicolesCloset said:


> Can you wear tampons even when not in period?  Just asking because someone told me that you should always wear liners.  Everyday regardless of period.



No you cannot. That can be very dangerous. It increases your risk for Toxic Shock Syndrome which can be fatal.


----------



## Tivo

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Agreed. I hate that look.
> 
> I know we're trying to change the subject but how does one go commando during that time of the month?


I.would.never.


----------



## bunnyr

NicolesCloset said:


> Can you wear tampons even when not in period?  Just asking because someone told me that you should always wear liners.  Everyday regardless of period.




No


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I only wear leggings as pants. I think they look silly when worn under dresses.




Yah I don't like them under dresses either.  I usually just wear with a shirt or tank long enough to cover most of my rump.


----------



## Staci_W

I'm reading this thread and it's making me think VD or BV. Or maybe I have an odd vagina because I've never had a mucus issue while going commando.


----------



## berrydiva

Don't GYNs recommend not sleeping in undies anyway?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Or just wearing cotton


----------



## ByeKitty

berrydiva said:


> Yah I don't like them under dresses either.  I usually just wear with a shirt or tank long enough to cover most of my rump.



I think that's the best way to wear them, or when you wear them with boots and socks during the wintertime because they're warmer than tights. Only works with some skirts or dresses though.


----------



## labelwhore04

Staci_W said:


> I'm reading this thread and it's making me think VD or BV. Or maybe I have an odd vagina because I've never had a mucus issue while going commando.



Huh? How does having discharge mean you have an infection? Women are supposed to have it, its cleanses out your region. Some just have it more than others.


----------



## ByeKitty

NicolesCloset said:


> Can you wear tampons even when not in period?  Just asking because someone told me that you should always wear liners.  Everyday regardless of period.


I guess you can when...y'know, the area is not too dry. I wouldn't recommend it though, read some nasty stories about the risks of using tampons too much.



labelwhore04 said:


> Huh? How does having discharge mean you have an infection? Women are supposed to have it, its cleanses out your region. Some just have it more than others.


ITA!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Uhhh...I think I'll just come back to this thread later on lmao


----------



## dangerouscurves

Well, what we mean as wearing legging as pants is when the person wear the leggings with top that doesn't cover the butt. I only wear leggings under a dress or a skirt when I wear socks in the same color. I hate wearing tights as they're always slipping down. So I wear leggings as tights. But when I wear 'leggings as pants' I make sure that my butt is covered. I actually love wearing leggings with man's shirt.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I do go commando sometimes but only when I wear tight dresses that might show panty lines. But when I go commando I make sure I don't drink more than 2 glasses of wine.


----------



## shiny_things

Staci_W said:


> I'm reading this thread and it's making me think VD or BV. Or maybe I have an odd vagina because I've never had a mucus issue while going commando.



You're supposed to have some discharge, that's what keeps it clean. It's only infected if it smells fishy or is a weird colour. It's not supposed to be like the Sahara down there!

I've tried commando a few times, but I just can't get on with it. If I'm worried about a pantyline, I just wear a light thong.

Also I wonder how K&K feel about their thread turning into this?


----------



## clevercat

^^^ lol I was just thinking that.


----------



## zippie

shiny_things said:


> You're supposed to have some discharge, that's what keeps it clean. It's only infected if it smells fishy or is a weird colour. It's not supposed to be like the Sahara down there!
> 
> I've tried commando a few times, but I just can't get on with it. If I'm worried about a pantyline, I just wear a light thong.
> 
> Also I wonder how K&K feel about their thread turning into this?


 
OMG STOP IT,  this thread is getting gross.


----------



## charmesh

They need to pull a stunt quick or this thread may be off on a tangent forever. But this discussion kind of does belong in a thread for a family of crotch sniffers.


----------



## MY2CENT

For the first time, maybe because I can't see her face this is one time I think she looks hot, as a man I can't lie I don't mind panty lines and from the rear she looks good. Not all woman can pull that off there are a lot that have no business wearing yoga pants  out in public, the one's who should never leave the house in tights is her two older diaper butt sister's


----------



## berrydiva

zippie said:


> OMG STOP IT,  this thread is getting gross.




Gross? I mean it's definitely gone very left but gross...lol


----------



## berrydiva

charmesh said:


> They need to pull a stunt quick or this thread may be off on a tangent forever. But this discussion kind of does belong in a thread for a family of crotch sniffers.




Lol.


----------



## sabrunka

Interesting topic I walked in to...


----------



## zippie

berrydiva said:


> Gross? I mean it's definitely gone very left but gross...lol


 

Puss coming from a boil gross.....LOL


----------



## berrydiva

MY2CENT said:


> For the first time, maybe because I can't see her face this is one time I think she looks hot, as a man I can't lie I don't mind panty lines and from the rear she looks good. Not all woman can pull that off there are a lot that have no business wearing yoga pants  out in public, the one's who should never leave the house in tights is her two older diaper butt sister's




I generally find that most men don't care about 75% of the ish women care about when it comes to how they dress. I don't know many man that give a crap about panty lines either especially if she looks good in her pants. Lol.


----------



## berrydiva

zippie said:


> Puss coming from a boil gross.....LOL




What?! I missed that part....didn't see puss and/or boils posted and I'm not going back to read that. Lol.


----------



## Jayne1

labelwhore04 said:


> Huh? How does having discharge mean you have an infection? Women are supposed to have it, its cleanses out your region. Some just have it more than others.


Healthy.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> I generally find that most men don't care about 75% of the ish women care about when it comes to how they dress. I don't know many man that give a crap about panty lines either especially if she looks good in her pants. Lol.




Well, I don't dress for men. What do they know?! Don't we all dress for other women in not for ourselves?


----------



## Lounorada

charmesh said:


> They need to pull a stunt quick or this thread may be off on a tangent forever. *But this discussion kind of does belong in a thread for a family of crotch sniffers*.


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> Well, I don't dress for men. What do they know?! Don't we all dress for other women in not for ourselves?




You're reading my mind! I wrote that exact same thing but deleted it because I didn't want to upset anyone's delicate sensibilities. But yeah, women generally dress for women. Absolutely!


----------



## twinkle.tink

berrydiva said:


> I generally find that most men don't care about 75% of the ish women care about when it comes to how they dress. I don't know many man that give a crap about panty lines either especially if she looks good in her pants. Lol.



 Or if it is make up/fake/bought....lol...



dangerouscurves said:


> Well, I don't dress for men. What do they know?! Don't we all dress for other women in not for *ourselves?*



My 'pea' (as in we are two peas, except he is 250 pound man ) posted this meme yesterday and I love it!


----------



## shiny_things

What is a 'stan'?


----------



## patchydel

shiny_things said:


> What is a 'stan'?



"Based on the central character in the Eminem song of the same name, a "stan" is an overzealous maniacal fan for any celebrity or athlete." - urban dictionary

i think a good example is Kanye's hard on for Beyonce.


----------



## Tivo

^^^
A crazy fan. Emenim coined the term in a song.


----------



## Queenpixie

*STAN *= *ST*alker / f*AN* 

love love that song .. Dido made it for me.


----------



## Lounorada

Queenpixie said:


> *STAN *= *ST*alker / f*AN*
> 
> love love that song .. Dido made it for me.



Agreed, great song.


----------



## shiny_things

patchydel said:


> "Based on the central character in the Eminem song of the same name, a "stan" is an overzealous maniacal fan for any celebrity or athlete." - urban dictionary
> 
> i think a good example is Kanye's hard on for Beyonce.



Oh right. How did I not get that? I love me some Eminem!


----------



## Sasha2012

*kyliejenner* so much work to still be done! IM SO EXCITED. The first thing I'm gonna open are my new @casper mattresses









*kyliejenner* Hehe my sneak peak vid of my contact look they put on me got bigger than I intended. They let me keep the contacts  I'm obsessed. Also wanted to let u guys know I've been working on something new for the summer so I can start to connect with u guys more again. So excited x








*kyliejenner* sneak peak with @sir_neave. tomorrow






via instagram


----------



## CobaltBlu

Before the floor is in? Idiot.  Looks like endorsement offers are rolling in.


----------



## wildblood

I want those contacts... *hangs head*


----------



## Jikena

Watching KUWTK right now. Scene between Scott and Kylie (first scene). Kylie is putting lipstick on and he says : "Get it up there. You should want your nose to almost hit your lip". Making fun of her haha. She answers "That's what I think". Then, he tells her she's younger than she looks, that she looks about 25 years old and she looks surprised ("I'm younger than I look ??" "How old are you ? 17 ? What do you look like ? 25"). 

Then, a scene between Scott, Kylie, and Kendall. 
Scott : "Have you seen her do her lipstick ?"
Kendall : "Oh it's crazy"
Scott : "it takes like 40 minutes and then she pulls one lip, pushes one out"
"Yeah I don't understand why people think it's so cute to duck it out"


----------



## dangerouscurves

wildblood said:


> I want those contacts... *hangs head*




Those are Solotica. I love them!!!!


----------



## wildblood

dangerouscurves said:


> Those are Solotica. I love them!!!!



I don't want to support a Kylie venture but... they look dope! Thanks for the name.


----------



## Bentley1

She looks good with those contacts.


----------



## ByeKitty

Jikena said:


> Watching KUWTK right now. Scene between Scott and Kylie (first scene). Kylie is putting lipstick on and he says : "Get it up there. You should want your nose to almost hit your lip". Making fun of her haha. She answers "That's what I think". Then, he tells her she's younger than she looks, that she looks about 25 years old and she looks surprised ("I'm younger than I look ??" "How old are you ? 17 ? What do you look like ? 25").
> 
> Then, a scene between Scott, Kylie, and Kendall.
> Scott : "Have you seen her do her lipstick ?"
> Kendall : "Oh it's crazy"
> Scott : "it takes like 40 minutes and then she pulls one lip, pushes one out"
> "Yeah I don't understand why people think it's so cute to duck it out"



Still going with the "she is so good at overlining her lips" story I see!


----------



## lizmil

Wow I've never  the show, but the conversation  is so stimulating!


----------



## michie

So, she has pics of her in a new house...and Kim? Not so much. Wow. Lol.


----------



## charmesh

CobaltBlu said:


> Before the floor is in? Idiot.  Looks like endorsement offers are rolling in.



I know. I was actually going to buy a Casper mattress. But do I actually want to give my money  to a company that thinks it's good marketing to be associated with someone like her. Nope. Especially since they are at the higher end of the foam mattress market. Do they think teenage girls are going to rush out & buy their mattresses


----------



## lizmil

I just got an email from Estee Lauder, featuring the Kendall Jenner advertised products. They look focused on teens, very small and high priced for the size of the product. Gimmicky. May have to buy something other than the EL Double Wear light I've been using. I suppose the teeny boppers will make the products sell out. Well it could have been worse, they could have used Kim rather than Kendall.


----------



## B. Jara

lizmil said:


> I just got an email from Estee Lauder, featuring the Kendall Jenner advertised products. They look focused on teens, very small and high priced for the size of the product. Gimmicky. May have to buy something other than the EL Double Wear light I've been using. I suppose the teeny boppers will make the products sell out. Well it could have been worse, they could have used Kim rather than Kendall.




I had used EL DW for years before I had to try something else. I have found that when I want to wear foundation, Revlon Color Stay is comparable.  They also have a normal/dry and a normal/oily version, which at the time I stopped EL several years ago, they did not and it was too drying.


----------



## guccimamma

after the last conversation, i am afraid to ask:

what is dropping out of her skirt in the photo with the mattress??


----------



## chowlover2

guccimamma said:


> after the last conversation, i am afraid to ask:
> 
> 
> 
> what is dropping out of her skirt in the photo with the mattress??




Looks like udders-ROFLMFAO!


----------



## dangerouscurves

guccimamma said:


> after the last conversation, i am afraid to ask:
> 
> 
> 
> what is dropping out of her skirt in the photo with the mattress??




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] that looks like Fendi bag bug. Another gimmick from Unkle Karl.


----------



## shiny_things

guccimamma said:


> after the last conversation, i am afraid to ask:
> 
> what is dropping out of her skirt in the photo with the mattress??



That would be her dignity.


----------



## dangerouscurves

shiny_things said:


> That would be her dignity.




LMAO [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## guccimamma

shiny_things said:


> That would be her dignity.





chowlover2 said:


> Looks like udders-ROFLMFAO!



i knew i would fid the answer here.


----------



## berrydiva

shiny_things said:


> That would be her dignity.


----------



## Lounorada

shiny_things said:


> That would be her dignity.


----------



## dr.pepper

ByeKitty said:


> Still going with the "she is so good at overlining her lips" story I see!



Honestly her lips looked pretty tame when she didn't have makeup on. I think it's a combo of plumpers AND overlining her lips that make her lips look out of control when they're made up. 

Both Kendall and Kylie were kind of cute in the portions of the show they appeared!


----------



## gillianna

A mattress as the first piece of furniture in a empty looking house.  I guess one needs to have their priorities straight.  Business can continue.


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Kylie and Kris out in LA. (March 23)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Thus re-igniting the whole "leggings as pants" discussion


----------



## Oryx816

Those extensions look rough.


----------



## Jennifer N

Pics from Vogue April 2015 shoot. It looks like it belongs in Teen Vogue not Vogue. Even Kendall's fans are confused by this shoot and don't think it's Vogue worthy. (I cropped justin out)

_allthingskendall.tumblr.com_


----------



## Jennifer N

I find Gigi prettier and she's better in print. But Kendall is better on the runway and her looks can be changed to fit a specific mood. Like she can be grunge (Wang), goth (Giles), or elegant/classy (ODLR, N.21, Fendi, Chanel). Whereas all I see is a blonde bombshell when I look at Gigi in print and on the runway.

_allthingskendall.tumblr.com_


----------



## erinrose

Nice to see Kylie´s dog in vogue and not her. Good call. Kendall is stunning though.


----------



## charmesh

Just stick them in tulle and sequin dresses and it could be a prom shoot.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Jennifer N said:


> I find Gigi prettier and she's better in print. But Kendall is better on the runway and her looks can be changed to fit a specific mood. Like she can be grunge (Wang), goth (Giles), or elegant/classy (ODLR, N.21, Fendi, Chanel). Whereas all I see is a blonde bombshell when I look at Gigi in print and on the runway.
> 
> 
> 
> _allthingskendall.tumblr.com_




I agree this is more teen vogue or Cosmo, not Vogue.

Nothing bothers me more than all the pics of Justin though. Thank you for cropping him out.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just like most teenagers, Kylie Jenner cannot help but be a rebel.

However, while for most 17-year-olds rebellion consists of staying out past curfew, Kylie's involves a provocative photo shoot for the whole world to see.

On Monday, the reality star posted more pictures from the upcoming shoot on her Instagram.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...appropriate-fashion-spread.html#ixzz3VHEirOC7


----------



## twinkle.tink

For as young as she is...she needs to work on her core.


----------



## baglover1973

Kylie makes my head sad


----------



## Sasha2012

via twitter


----------



## berrydiva

She looks 30 easy. Goodness when I was 17, I did want to look older but more like 21 so I could easily get into clubs....no way I wanted to look like I could be mistaken for a 30 year-old.


----------



## Queenpixie

Vogue spread looks like seventeen magazine... wow Vogue really went down


----------



## berrydiva

Sasha2012 said:


> via twitter




Iggy doesn't get tired of being clowned does she? This is amazing...Kris is genius. Lol.


----------



## Sasha2012

Unlike her sisters Kim and Kendall, Kylie Jenner has yet to grace the pages of Vogue.

But the same can't be said for her new puppy Norman - who features in the latest issue of the celebrity bible.

The 17-year-old was seen exiting a studio with her model pooch cradled in her arms on Monday in Los Angeles.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dles-puppy-big-Vogue-debut.html#ixzz3VHPHhIcG


----------



## twinkle.tink

berrydiva said:


> She looks 30 easy. Goodness when I was 17, I did want to look older but more like 21 so I could easily get into clubs....no way I wanted to look like I could be mistaken for a 30 year-old.



Sadly, she looks older than 30 to me. Physically and in spirit. She seems to be missing joy....just sheer happiness. Kendall seems to still have that with her friends; the ability to just laugh and have fun.

ETA: I guess she has her 'role' to play...I read Kris said something like, 'she's my edgy one; Kylie is edgy'....


----------



## dr.pepper

So she is singing or rapping or something?!


----------



## Oryx816

twinkle.tink said:


> Sadly, she looks older than 30 to me. Physically and in spirit. She seems to be missing joy....just sheer happiness. Kendall seems to still have that with her friends; the ability to just laugh and have fun.
> 
> ETA: I guess she has her 'role' to play...I read Kris said something like, 'she's my edgy one; Kylie is edgy'....




This.  Kendall seems to have youthful exuberance.  Kylie is following in the try hard footsteps of her sister Kim.  It reeks of despair.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> Unlike her sisters Kim and Kendall, Kylie Jenner has yet to grace the pages of Vogue.
> 
> 
> 
> But the same can't be said for her new puppy Norman - who features in the latest issue of the celebrity bible.
> 
> 
> 
> The 17-year-old was seen exiting a studio with her model pooch cradled in her arms on Monday in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dles-puppy-big-Vogue-debut.html#ixzz3VHPHhIcG




I have to say she seems to love that cute dong. I hope I'm not wrong.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

dangerouscurves said:


> I have to say *she seems to love that cute dong*. I hope I'm not wrong.



You dissing Tyga?


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> You dissing Tyga?




Ohhhh nooooo!!!! I meant DOG!!!


----------



## Jikena

It's not the same dog on Vogue and in Kylie's arms though (I'm saying this because they're saying it's the same dog in the description). She has 2 dogs.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

dangerouscurves said:


> Ohhhh nooooo!!!! I meant DOG!!!



Lol. It made me laugh so hard.


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Lol. It made me laugh so hard.




[emoji1] I officially hate autocorrect.


----------



## manpursefan

Ansel 

LMAO @Kylie being a hip hop artist now


----------



## shiny_things

Sasha2012 said:


> via twitter



What an ironic song title.


----------



## Lounorada

Kylie is actually releasing music... with her actually singing or rapping??
That has to be a joke.


----------



## Tivo

twinkle.tink said:


> Sadly, she looks older than 30 to me. Physically and in spirit. She seems to be missing joy....just sheer happiness. Kendall seems to still have that with her friends; the ability to just laugh and have fun.
> 
> ETA: I guess she has her 'role' to play...I read Kris said something like, 'she's my edgy one; Kylie is edgy'....


Imo, that usually happens to girls that get attached to sex too young.


----------



## Bentley1

dangerouscurves said:


> I have to say she seems to love that cute dong. I hope I'm not wrong.




Lmao! This wins the best misspelled word award! [emoji28]


----------



## stylemepretty

dangerouscurves said:


> I have to say she seems to love that cute dong. I hope I'm not wrong.



 That made me spit out my tea!!!


----------



## lulu212121

dangerouscurves said:


> I have to say she seems to love that cute dong. I hope I'm not wrong.


Tee Hee hee!!!! Funniest typo I think I have ever seen!


----------



## ByeKitty

Sasha2012 said:


> Just like most teenagers, Kylie Jenner cannot help but be a rebel.
> 
> However, while for most 17-year-olds rebellion consists of staying out past curfew, Kylie's involves a provocative photo shoot for the whole world to see.
> 
> On Monday, the reality star posted more pictures from the upcoming shoot on her Instagram.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...appropriate-fashion-spread.html#ixzz3VHEirOC7


I feel so uncomfortable looking at these photos...


----------



## charmesh

Are these the photos we said were for no other reason than social media and for her to have something to make herself seem important? Why aren't they posting what magazine they are for if they are actually going to appear in a magazine?


----------



## michie

Kim, too. What every happened to the pics with her sand-covered, dimpled azz? Her recent "shoots" have ended up in what's supposed to be a call girl look book. Probably the same with all of these girls...


----------



## labelwhore04

Who has photoshoots just to put on IG though? Loser much? Lol


----------



## Bentley1

labelwhore04 said:


> Who has photoshoots just to put on IG though? Loser much? Lol




This cracked me up LOL[emoji28]


----------



## michie

labelwhore04 said:


> Who has photoshoots just to put on IG though? Loser much? Lol



A LOT of ppl nowadays. It's a monkey see, monkey do thing.


----------



## Ladybug09

Jennifer N said:


> Pics from Vogue April 2015 shoot. It looks like it belongs in Teen Vogue not Vogue. Even Kendall's fans are confused by this shoot and don't think it's Vogue worthy. (I cropped justin out)
> 
> _allthingskendall.tumblr.com_


agree.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Disturbing pics. 

"However, while for most 17-year-olds rebellion consists of staying out past curfew, Kylie's involves a provocative photo shoot for the whole world to see."

*Curfew lol  most 17 yr olds go to school. 
And I blame Brucellosis as much as PMK.


----------



## zaara10

shiny_things said:


> What an ironic song title.



I was about to say the same thing. I think "forever thot" would be better.


----------



## manpursefan

labelwhore04 said:


> Who has photoshoots just to put on IG though? Loser much? Lol


Majority of college/high school people 

Sometimes we have photoshoots when we need new Facebook DPs


----------



## Jayne1

labelwhore04 said:


> Who has photoshoots just to put on IG though? Loser much? Lol


Estee Lauder said they hired Kendel Jenner not just because she's pretty, but because she has a huge social media following.  Kyle knows she needs this.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Jayne1 said:


> Estee Lauder said they hired Kendel Jenner not just because she's pretty, but because she has a huge social media following.  Kyle knows she needs this.



Exactly 

And imo kylie didn't pay for the mattresses, she got paid for advertising them.  Lol, she isn't going to open them up in the living room. 

"so much work to still be done! IM SO EXCITED. The first thing I'm gonna open are my new @casper mattresses."


----------



## labelwhore04

manpursefan said:


> Majority of college/high school people
> 
> Sometimes we have photoshoots when we need new Facebook DPs



It's one thing to have a fun amateur photoshoot with your friends, but to hire a professional photographer, makeup artist, stylist, etc and pose ALONE just for an IG photo is really pathetic IMO.


----------



## charmesh

Encore Hermes said:


> Exactly
> 
> And imo kylie didn't pay for the mattresses, she got paid for advertising them.  Lol, she isn't going to open them up in the living room.
> 
> "so much work to still be done! IM SO EXCITED. The first thing I'm gonna open are my new @casper mattresses."


And that's exactly why I am no longer considering buying one.


----------



## sabrunka

Encore Hermes said:


> Exactly
> 
> And imo kylie didn't pay for the mattresses, she got paid for advertising them.  Lol, she isn't going to open them up in the living room.
> 
> "so much work to still be done! IM SO EXCITED. The first thing I'm gonna open are my new @casper mattresses."



Lol what on earth is hanging from her poon.


----------



## guccimamma

sabrunka said:


> Lol what on earth is hanging from her poon.



squirrel?


----------



## berrydiva

manpursefan said:


> Ansel
> 
> LMAO @Kylie being a hip hop artist now


She's a hip hop artist? 



Lounorada said:


> Kylie is actually releasing music... with her actually singing or rapping??
> That has to be a joke.


I'm going to guess she's singing since Tyga and Iggy will be "rapping" as features. This can only lead to comedy.



labelwhore04 said:


> Who has photoshoots just to put on IG though? Loser much? Lol


Unfortunately, there are lots of folks who do photoshoots only to post on IG.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I'm going to guess she's singing since Tyga and Iggy will be "rapping" as features. This can only lead to comedy.


 
She'll be neither singing or rapping, more likely she'll be screeching like a banshee while being smothered in auto-tune.

But I agree, whatever it will be, it's gonna be _hilarious_ and I'm here for it...


----------



## dangerouscurves

Bentley1 said:


> Lmao! This wins the best misspelled word award! [emoji28]







stylemepretty said:


> That made me spit out my tea!!!







lulu212121 said:


> Tee Hee hee!!!! Funniest typo I think I have ever seen!




[emoji14][emoji14][emoji14]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> She'll be neither singing or rapping, more likely she'll be screeching like a banshee while being smothered in auto-tune.
> 
> But I agree, whatever it will be, it's gonna be _hilarious_ and I'm here for it...




LMAO! These GIFs!!!! Especially the first one [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Kylie for Remix Magazine Beauty and Luxe Edition Issue #85


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I turn 25 in 2 weeks and she legit looks older than me, SMH. I saw a clip where Scott told her she looked 25 and her eyes lit up  She's in way too much of a hurry to grow up.


----------



## labelwhore04

Once she hits her 20's she'll wish she was 17 again, but maybe not since she doesn't have the same realities that most 20-somethings face. I wish i was 17 again because i'm having a quarter life crisis over finishing uni and finding a job.ush:


----------



## berrydiva

17 is an age I never want to revisit...hell I don't want to revisit my 20s at all. I wouldn't mind getting back my ability to eat whatever the hell I want and not gain a pound though.


----------



## knics33

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I turn 25 in 2 weeks and she legit looks older than me, SMH. *I saw a clip where Scott told her she looked 25 and her eyes lit up  She's in way too much of a hurry to grow up*.



I noticed that too... that's just sad. She is so insecure. I have a feeling the insecurities will grow as she gets older, unfortunately. Even her and Kendall and her in the same room in one shot... their energy is totally different. And Kendall actually looks her age.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> Kylie for Remix Magazine Beauty and Luxe Edition Issue #85


She looks pretty there, but dead in the eyes.


----------



## Suzan

Ugh me too&#128531;&#128531;.


----------



## Suzan

Oh i meant to quote Labelwhore about the quarterlife crisis!


----------



## myown

tbh on the "remix" cover she looks underage to me... 
professional, good makeup... don´t get distracted by her open mouth.


----------



## pinkfeet

She def doesn't look 30. She looks like a teen wearing way too much make up. And she looks high. Or on some px meds. Probably a combo.


----------



## Avril

I'm just glad the topic has moved on from underwear, or should I say, lack thereof

 :tumbleweed:

Kylie is so desperate for attention. Those balcony pics are just all kinds of wrong.


----------



## ByeKitty

I think Kylie looks like a teenager... It's just odd to see a teenager with unnecessary fillers. I can see why some people are fooled into thinking she looks 30 - but she really doesn't, though. Apart from the procedures, her face is quite round and soft and her skin looks fresh (when she's not clogging it with foundation). Her face is a paradox!


----------



## AshTx.1

berrydiva said:


> 17 is an age I never want to revisit...hell I don't want to revisit my 20s at all. I wouldn't mind getting back my ability to eat whatever the hell I want and not gain a pound though.



Ita with everything you said here.


----------



## Oryx816

berrydiva said:


> 17 is an age I never want to revisit...hell I don't want to revisit my 20s at all. I wouldn't mind getting back my ability to eat whatever the hell I want and not gain a pound though.




All. Of. This.


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> 17 is an age I never want to revisit...hell I don't want to revisit my 20s at all. I wouldn't mind getting back my ability to eat whatever the hell I want and not gain a pound though.



All of this.


----------



## charmesh

berrydiva said:


> 17 is an age I never want to revisit...hell I don't want to revisit my 20s at all. I wouldn't mind getting back my ability to eat whatever the hell I want and not gain a pound though.


This. I'm in my 40s and I feel amazing & confident. And oddly in style all of a sudden. Taraji (cookie) & Traci Ellis Ross have done so much for 40yo women of color. Black don't crack but having Halle Betty's crazy butt as the standard of beauty was too much. Because the Ks have made me afraid of fillers. That stuff seems like crack, you start & can't stop


----------



## Ladybug09

charmesh said:


> This. I'm in my 40s and I feel amazing & confident. And oddly in style all of a sudden. Taraji (cookie) & Traci Ellis Ross have done so much for 40yo women of color. Black don't crack but having Halle Betty's crazy butt as the standard of beauty was too much. Because the Ks have made me afraid of fillers. That stuff seems like crack, you start & can't stop


lol


----------



## charmesh

Ladybug09 said:


> lol


Girl, I date men 20 years younger than me. They need a realistic knowledge of what a woman in her 40s look like. Because just like I wouldn't date anything less than a quality man my age, I won't accept anything less from a younger man. I don't have time for mommy issues


----------



## berrydiva

charmesh said:


> This. I'm in my 40s and I feel amazing & confident. And oddly in style all of a sudden. Taraji (cookie) & Traci Ellis Ross have done so much for 40yo women of color. Black don't crack but having Halle Betty's crazy butt as the standard of beauty was too much. Because the Ks have made me afraid of fillers. That stuff seems like crack, you start & can't stop




All of those fillers and strange facial procedures make them look aged to me. These women (and some men) run around thinking they look good and they look worn.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Going to set this right here







Kylie Jenner might only be 17, but her trash talking game is fully grown ... after she not-so-subtly taunted her mortal enemy Blac Chyna.
It started Tuesday night when Blac Chyna posted a photo showing off her sick Audemars Piguet watch. It's pretty clear Tyga gave her the watch back in the day (2013) when they flaunted their matching bling.  
A few hours after Blac Chyna posted her timepiece, Kylie posted a pic of her wearing the exact same watch, with the caption "Currently."  


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/03/25/kylie-jenner-blac-chyna-watch-tyga-instagram/#ixzz3VPSElCb2


----------



## berrydiva

So Tyga recycled that watch and gave it to his new GF or no?


----------



## lovemysavior

I don't know how credible this source is, but I saw this on MSN....
http://www.inquisitr.com/1953735/ke...o-kylie-jenner-rumors-as-she-poses-for-remix/


----------



## zaara10

And that makes Kylie better because...? Dummy. I hope blac chyna goes Amber rose on her.


----------



## labelwhore04

lovemysavior said:


> I don't know how credible this source is, but I saw this on MSN....
> http://www.inquisitr.com/1953735/ke...o-kylie-jenner-rumors-as-she-poses-for-remix/



 Anyone have screenshots of that though?


----------



## Jennifer N

lovemysavior said:


> I don't know how credible this source is, but I saw this on MSN....
> http://www.inquisitr.com/1953735/ke...o-kylie-jenner-rumors-as-she-poses-for-remix/



Uh did the media sites copy from this? http://www.celebzen.com/kylie-jenner-has-a-bun-in-her-17-year-old-oven/
That was published a month ago. I have a hard time believing that kendall will do that anyway since she's never talked about Tyga and Kylie publicly. Are there any screenshots of the tweet? If there are, they could be fake since it's so easy to make it. I see people on twitter make screenshots of fake tweets just to trick others and get retweets.


----------



## lovemysavior

The article may be fake.  I just saw the headline on MSN and thought it was something new.  I don't have a twitter account, so I have no idea if this was posted or not.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her family catapulted her into reality TV stardom aged nine and she knows little else.
And now - like many other teens - Kylie Jenner aims to carve out her own identity.

My family always jokes that Im always off doing my own thing and they never know where I am, the 17-year-old revealed in an interview with Remix magazine styled by Marina Monroe.

'I'm about to turn 18, so I'm starting to do more of my own stuff, like acting and other stuff I'm interested in. Kendall hangs out with my family a lot, I hang out with my friends a lot.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...takes-40-MINUTES-draw-lips.html#ixzz3VQGveY2a


----------



## ByeKitty

She's pulling a J.Lo with that "sexy" open mouth pose.


----------



## Jennifer N

Here's the supposed screenshot of the tweet. It's fake. If you zoom in on the words, you can see a grayish background. It looks like someone pasted the words on the picture.

(http://www.ok.co.uk/celebrity-news/...kendall-deletes-positive-pregnancy-test-photo)


----------



## charmesh

Encore Hermes said:


> Going to set this right here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kylie Jenner might only be 17, but her trash talking game is fully grown ... after she not-so-subtly taunted her mortal enemy Blac Chyna.
> It started Tuesday night when Blac Chyna posted a photo showing off her sick Audemars Piguet watch. It's pretty clear Tyga gave her the watch back in the day (2013) when they flaunted their matching bling.
> A few hours after Blac Chyna posted her timepiece, Kylie posted a pic of her wearing the exact same watch, with the caption "Currently."
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/03/25/kylie-jenner-blac-chyna-watch-tyga-instagram/#ixzz3VPSElCb2



That just goes to prove that he doesn't understand the meaning of Gift. I wouldn't brag about a second hand gift if I were Kylie, because he will be trying to take it back when they break up. Even though I can see PMK trying to prevent the return of such an expensive gift


----------



## Sasha2012




----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Sasha2012 said:


>




Her mouth area is sooo fake and gross looking whenever she talks. She can't move it because it's been injected to hell!


----------



## berrydiva

Kylie is 17 so I expect her to post a dig at Chyna because that's what teenagers do...but she's playing a grown woman's game which she will unfortunately lose in the end.


----------



## guccimamma

berrydiva said:


> Kylie is 17 so I expect her to post a dig at Chyna because that's what teenagers do...but she's playing a grown woman's game which she will unfortunately lose in the end.



its hard for me to imagine she's only a year older than my son.


----------



## labelwhore04

Sasha2012 said:


>




Her lips look deformed, they're all lumpy.


----------



## shiny_things

If the pregnancy thing is true:

1. We called the teen pregnancy storyline AGES ago.
2. Tyga needs to be going to jail for sex with a minor. She's 17 but this has clearly been going on a long time.
3. They literally just exceeded my expectations with just how exploitative they would go for headlines.


----------



## Bentley1

She's not pregnant


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


>





 
She has the most un-expressive, monotone voice, I only lasted a few seconds listening to her, didn't want to torture my ears.
Plus, she looks just like Kim, minus the pinched nose and those lips look painful to talk with.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Encore Hermes said:


> Going to set this right here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kylie Jenner might only be 17, but her trash talking game is fully grown ... after she not-so-subtly taunted her mortal enemy Blac Chyna.
> 
> It started Tuesday night when Blac Chyna posted a photo showing off her sick Audemars Piguet watch. It's pretty clear Tyga gave her the watch back in the day (2013) when they flaunted their matching bling.
> 
> A few hours after Blac Chyna posted her timepiece, Kylie posted a pic of her wearing the exact same watch, with the caption "Currently."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/03/25/kylie-jenner-blac-chyna-watch-tyga-instagram/#ixzz3VPSElCb2




Kylie is so trashy. Honey, you were a side piece. When a man cheat on his wife with you then you might be the next he cheats on.


----------



## tsjmom

I used to read the LiLo thread to watch the train wreck, now I read about these fools.  Waiting for a black hole to open up and take them away.


----------



## Jikena

I couldn't watch anything else but her lips. The upper right side is completely f**ked up. D:< Weird "line" in it and it goes way too on the side when she talks. Her lips really look terrible, especially when talking.


----------



## lanasyogamama

charmesh said:


> This. I'm in my 40s and I feel amazing & confident. And oddly in style all of a sudden. Taraji (cookie) & Traci Ellis Ross have done so much for 40yo women of color. Black don't crack but having Halle Betty's crazy butt as the standard of beauty was too much. Because the Ks have made me afraid of fillers. That stuff seems like crack, you start & can't stop



I totally agree.  Ever since I turned 40, I think I'm the poo.



Kitties Are Cute said:


> Her mouth area is sooo fake and gross looking whenever she talks. She can't move it because it's been injected to hell!



And they call her sister the dull one???  Omg, that mouth is so distracting and uneven.  I can't.


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> All of those fillers and strange facial procedures make them look aged to me. These women (and some men) run around thinking they look good and they look worn.


they always look like Wax figures to me. Their faces suspended in time and space.


----------



## lizmil

So she has a talent after all,  She can get pregnant!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


>




I last 28 seconds before I had to turn it off....I've seen rocks with more personality and those lips


----------



## ByeKitty

Sasha2012 said:


>




I think I just lost a million braincells while watching that... Seriously, is she on the same drugs as Kim?


----------



## YSoLovely

None of them is playing with a full deck and it becomes, like, so, like, totally obvious whenever one of them opens her mouth. Bible.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

It's the lipliner! All this time I've been thinking she's doing something horrendous to her lips, silly me.


----------



## berrydiva

Can I get a breakdown of that video please? I can't have anything Kardashian related in my youtube history....not in the mood for the Google gremlins to blast me from every direction with K-dash related stuff.


----------



## Tivo

These people are morons. I'm convinced they are examples of the type of citizens the powers that be want for the future. Dumb, uneducated, vain, lacking critical thinking skills and easily manipulated. Brain dead robots. Why else are these the role models of today? Sure, we can all laugh if we have a point of reference for the way society used to behave pre-Kardashian, where this behavior was the exception and not the rule, but most younger people don't know that era. This is all they know.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

No wonder she never smiles with her teeth anymore. When she talks and her mouth opens just a little, she looks super fake and gross. If she were to smile showing her teeth, it would be even worse. And it's obvious she can't move her mouth much. Fake bloated lips are high maintenance.


----------



## Tivo

She looks like one of the frogs from Rocko's Modern Life.


----------



## ByeKitty

oo_let_me_see said:


> It's the lipliner! All this time I've been thinking she's doing something horrendous to her lips, silly me.



Yeah, that, like, legit, changed her life!


----------



## zaara10

oo_let_me_see said:


> It's the lipliner! All this time I've been thinking she's doing something horrendous to her lips, silly me.



The way she said it doesn't seem like she believes it herself. She's so incredibly boring.


----------



## AEGIS

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I last 28 seconds before I had to turn it off....I've seen rocks with more personality and those lips



She sounds so much like Kim.


----------



## Humbugged

AEGIS said:


> She sounds so much like Kim.



They are Valley Girls


----------



## wildblood

Mm she looks like hellmo:






Poor misguided youth.


----------



## Sasha2012

_*Phew*_ The tweet about Kylie releasing a song with Tyga and Iggy on March 30 is false.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I know everyone is focusing on her lips because they're so obvious, but Kylie also got her jaw shaved down, right? I knew there was something else about her that looked different, and it wasn't just the lips.


----------



## poopsie

contouring......................it is all contouring.  Right?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

AEGIS said:


> She sounds so much like Kim.



I actually watched, for the first time, part of an episode. S10E01 to be exact. 

After wrenching my eyes and ears away from Bruce's own lip augmentation and correlating lisp, the thing that struck me was how terribly they verbalise - ALLof them. Kris included. I lasted 20 minutes. Tops.


----------



## ByeKitty

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I know everyone is focusing on her lips because they're so obvious, but Kylie also got her jaw shaved down, right? I knew there was something else about her that looked different, and it wasn't just the lips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2940398
> View attachment 2940399



I think that's the angles... Also, bigger lips make the chin/jaw look smaller!


----------



## Tivo

ByeKitty said:


> I think that's the angles... Also, bigger lips make the chin/jaw look smaller!


And photoshop!


----------



## ByeKitty

Tivo said:


> And photoshop!



I can't believe I forgot to mention photoshop! Kylie heavily edits her IG photos. She obviously loathes the looks she was naturally given


----------



## zaara10

ByeKitty said:


> I can't believe I forgot to mention photoshop! Kylie heavily edits her IG photos. She obviously loathes the looks she was naturally given



It doesn't help that all the people she's surrounded by are plastic surgery freaks too. Her parents are the worst role models.


----------



## madeinnyc

Sasha2012 said:


>





What a snoozefest. Just like Kim. And dem lips [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Jikena

"Where do you buy your beauty products ?"
"*answers*"
"What was the first beauty product you bought ?"
"Huh... I never actually... bought any beauty product myself..." 

"Huh I don't do my nails anymore... Huh... I have them done at a salon... huh... BUT I make my dogs' nails... THEY LOVE IT. It's safe. THEY REALLY LOVE IT."


----------



## janie2002

In pictures she is overdone but pretty in a plastic fake way, however in that video she is giving me BIG ANG realness. Oh **** her lips is so over inflated it stays open when she talks!


----------



## ByeKitty

Jikena said:


> "Where do you buy your beauty products ?"
> "*answers*"
> "What was the first beauty product you bought ?"
> "Huh... I never actually... bought any beauty product myself..."
> 
> *"Huh I don't do my nails anymore... Huh... I have them done at a salon... huh... BUT I make my dogs' nails... THEY LOVE IT. It's safe. THEY REALLY LOVE IT."*



And that wasn't even an answer to the question!!


----------



## Humbugged

Turns out Kendall's CK deal is (initially at least)for Calvin Klein's Denim Series


----------



## Jayne1

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I know everyone is focusing on her lips because they're so obvious, but Kylie also got her jaw shaved down, right? I knew there was something else about her that looked different, and it wasn't just the lips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2940398
> View attachment 2940399



A Rumer Willis type thing?  Now that I think about it, she may have done all the things Rumer did.

From a quick google search:


----------



## Jennifer N

Kendall looks cute here! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlIbbyTyLWM


----------



## Ladybug09

Kylie is not an attractive girl at all, but I will say, she has a LOT more presence in her photoshoots than her sister.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> A Rumer Willis type thing?  Now that I think about it, she may have done all the things Rumer did.
> 
> From a quick google search:


wow, shaving one's jaw seems pretty extreme
I can see how Rumor would want to do it but cannot see it for Kylie
From what I can see, her jaw wasn't as prominent as Jennifer Aniston's (and Jen has done OK).


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Her face definitely looks slimmer, and I don't think it's just the big lips. I'm sure she's had a few other tweaks aside from the obvious lips. Even if she edits and filters the hell out of her photos, she still looks significantly different than she did over a year ago. Her chin/jaw area appears a lot more narrow, more feminized. If you go to the plastic surgery thread, jaw shaving is really popular in Korea. But who knows what she really looks like anymore. 

I also just found out about Candylipz and how people think she does that. I watched a couple youtube videos on it and that's definitely a possibility, but I think it's probably that and also actual injections. I was shocked at the results on youtube though!! I had no idea something like that even existed.


----------



## michie

ByeKitty said:


> And that wasn't even an answer to the question!!



Right. That answer made no sense whatsoever! Even if you don't do your own nails, you know what color you like!


----------



## Encore Hermes

She is serving a blank expression. The guy is giving more, both pics.


----------



## guccimamma

if rumor willis shaved her jaw, i don't blame her. i didn't know they could do that...but she would be a candidate if i ever saw one.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.vogue.com/12997104/kendall-jenner-calvin-klein-jeans/

*Exclusive! Kendall Jenner Is the New Face of Calvin Klein JeansHer Secret for a Perfect Denim Belfie*

If there were ever any doubts that Kendall Jenner was destined for supermodel stardom, now is the time to quell them: Today, Jenner is following in the footsteps of greats like Kate Moss and Brooke Shields as the new face of Calvin Klein Jeans.

The campaign, shot by Alasdair McLellan and styled by Melanie Ward,celebrates the brands new limited-edition Denim Seriesa unisex offering inspired by athletic and urban streetwear.

Im honored to be a part of it, honestly, said Jenner last night over the phone. Its iconic. Its [a campaign] I would have seen all over and thought how cool it would be to be a part of.

Jenner said the shoot was super fun, partially owing to the bad weather. I mean the whole day was rainy, she said. When it rains, I have good energy, Im in a good mood.

Of course, she kept both Moss and Shields in mind while shooting, too. Theyre always my inspiration for anything, she said. And though shes too young to remember the moment when it came out, Jenner says the Calvin Klein campaign featuring Kate Moss and Mark Wahlberg is one of her all-time favorites.

So, if she had to choose, would she consider herself more of a Kate or a Brooke?
Kate Moss I guess, she said. Shes someone Ive always looked up to. Not a surprise, given that Jenner has always been singularly focused on becoming a model.

One has to wonder if growing up in the public eye and having her picture repeatedly taken by the paparazzi gives Jenner an edge when shes on set. Paparazzi pictures? No, those definitely did not help. Do the paparazzi help anything? she asked rhetorically. But being in front of the camera, yes; building your own self-confidence.

As for if shes ever been horrified by how she looks in those paparazzi photos, Jenner said, Yeah, dont we all do that? See pictures of ourselves and be like, I did not look like that in person. I swear I didnt look like that. Its hard to imagine a bad photo of her, but perhaps Jenner is referring to what she dubs her most embarrassing denim phase: My rainbow-colored jeans. I had a red pair, a blue pair, a yellow pair, a turquoise pair  literally every color of the rainbow. Doesnt sound too embarrassing to me. It wasnt cute, she said. Go look at pictures.

These days, Jenner sticks mostly to skinny jeans in neutral colors, though she also appreciates a good torn-up, worn-in, messed-up, dirty pair, both of which she likes to wear with vintage rocker tees. When it comes to fit, Jenner likes her denim high and tight. For me personally, I think high-waisted or midi-rise always works. Something thats tight around my butt and lifts it.

Speaking of butts, we had to ask Jenner a very serious, important question: Namely, how to take a good belfie. Turns out, shes unaware of the term (surprising, given her sisters proclivities for them), though shes certainly familiar with the concept.

Ive never heard of belfie, but Ive definitely taken a couple of butt selfies, she said. The secret, according to Jenner, to capturing lessence du derrière is all about perspective. You gotta know your own angles, she said. And then, after some thought, she added: And maybe [shoot it from] the side, so you can make your butt look all cute.


----------



## Bentley1

I don't think Kylie's slimmer jaw line is simply photoshop. 

There are WAY too many candid photos floating around from non-paid paps, fans, etc that she can't PS. She tweaked her jawline, that's not the same face.


----------



## michie

Encore Hermes said:


> She is serving a blank expression. The guy is giving more, both pics.



She is serving "I'd rather be anywhere else..." realness in these pics.


----------



## Jikena

My boyfriend's reaction to Kylie's video :

"OK... >_> "She's disgusting. Redone. And badly redone." [redone meaning gone under surgery... I don't know the right word in English]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Guys, when I read the plastic surgery section, ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE!


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

West Hollywood. (March 25)


----------



## charmesh

Is she wearing her second hand watch? Guess it goes along with her second hand man


----------



## SpeedyJC

I don't like the CK ads. There is no spark at all in her eyes she looks completely bored. Basically I feel zero connection looking at it.


----------



## Lounorada

How many of the family weaves & wigs were sacrificed in the making of that fugly outfit and hairy accessories...


----------



## poopsie

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> West Hollywood. (March 25)





In this heat? Really?


----------



## nastasja

dangerouscurves said:


> Guys, when I read the plastic surgery section, ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE!




It's pretty crazy over there.


----------



## berrydiva

I like those boots.


----------



## Fran0421

I thought it was kim the way she talks especially. I closed my eyes and thought it was kim lol


----------



## louvigilante

poopsie said:


> In this heat? Really?




That's exactly what I thought!


----------



## Oryx816

Why does a 17 year old need Spanx?
(Second pic)


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.tmz.com/2015/03/25/kylie-jenner-blac-chyna-watch-tyga-instagram/

*Kylie Jenner -- Watch Me Throw Shade at Blac Chyna*

Kylie Jenner might only be 17, but her trash talking game is fully grown ... after she not-so-subtly taunted her mortal enemy Blac Chyna.

It started Tuesday night when Blac Chyna posted a photo showing off her sick Audemars Piguet watch. It's pretty clear Tyga gave her the watch back in the day (2013) when they flaunted their matching bling.  

A few hours after Blac Chyna posted her timepiece, Kylie posted a pic of her wearing the exact same watch, with the caption "Currently."

Kylie first posted a photo of the watch back in December.  
Tyga's got to get more creative with his girlfriends. Then again, cat fights are pretty awesome.


----------



## Oryx816

I see she even copied Blac Chyna's love bracelet.  If I were her, I wouldn't be flaunting that my boyfriend gave me the same jewelry as he gave someone else.  She looks like a fool and doesn't even know it.  Back to the sandbox Kylie!


----------



## Saviola

madeinnyc said:


> What a snoozefest. Just like Kim. And dem lips [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]



EWE...her lips are lopsided. She is so gross.


----------



## Tivo

These. Trashcans have no shame. I just don't understand how people can literally carry on the way they do and never feel embarrassment. They have no values. They're conditioned to believe everyone is a jealous hater and nothing they do is wrong.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Tivo said:


> These. Trashcans have no shame. I just don't understand how people can literally carry on the way they do and never feel embarrassment. They have no values. They're conditioned to believe everyone is a jealous hater and nothing they do is wrong.




It's probably their generics make up. Some criminals have no guilt and remorse, Kartrashians have no shame and guilt.


----------



## myown

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I know everyone is focusing on her lips because they're so obvious, but Kylie also got her jaw shaved down, right? I knew there was something else about her that looked different, and it wasn't just the lips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2940398
> View attachment 2940399



i am always thinking / hoping for the best in people... 
don´t you think this is just growing older and your face changes? and in some pics i have a really round face and in others it´s long


----------



## arnott

Encore Hermes said:


> She is serving a blank expression. The guy is giving more, both pics.



  What else is new?  Her CK pics are bland as hell.


----------



## bag-princess

Encore Hermes said:


> She is serving a blank expression. The guy is giving more, both pics.







it seems to working for her - she does not appear to be suffering from lack of work at all right now!


----------



## sabrunka

I think she looks good in the ck shots... Their print ads have always looked like this. Relaxed, content, chilled out. She was a good choice for it.


----------



## lizmil

A generation or so ago people who behaved like Kylie and the boyfriend would have been criticised now they are millionaires.  I don't mean racial mixing,I mean no morals.


----------



## berrydiva

lizmil said:


> A generation or so ago people who behaved like Kylie and the boyfriend would have been criticised now they are millionaires.  I don't mean racial mixing,I mean no morals.




Short memories. Marilyn Monroe was no angel and was a slutbag whore but she made millions too. There are tons of people you can find who behaved the same who weren't criticized and made millions too.


----------



## labelwhore04

berrydiva said:


> Short memories. Marilyn Monroe was no angel and was a slutbag whore but she made millions too. There are tons of people you can find who behaved the same who weren't criticized and made millions too.



Marilyn was an actress though, she had a craft. I still don't understand the admiration for her but at least she made money from her talent. These 21st century THOTS are another story. Kylie is even worse than someone like Kim, at least Kim is "self made" if you will. Kylie is literally famous of being the sister of a reality show/porn star.


----------



## dangerouscurves

myown said:


> i am always thinking / hoping for the best in people...
> 
> don´t you think this is just growing older and your face changes? and in some pics i have a really round face and in others it´s long




Face fat yes, but not bone structure. I have a defined jaw when I was a teenager and still do now.


----------



## ByeKitty

labelwhore04 said:


> Marilyn was an actress though, she had a craft. I still don't understand the admiration for her but at least she made money from her talent. These 21st century THOTS are another story. Kylie is even worse than someone like Kim, at least Kim is "self made" if you will. Kylie is literally famous of being the sister of a reality show/porn star.



I so hate that nobody had higher hopes for her... Instead, her family claims that she has her "sh*t together" as if she's some kind of businesswoman. She really has hardly anything going for her.


----------



## berrydiva

labelwhore04 said:


> Marilyn was an actress though, she had a craft. I still don't understand the admiration for her but at least she made money from her talent. These 21st century THOTS are another story. Kylie is even worse than someone like Kim, at least Kim is "self made" if you will. Kylie is literally famous of being the sister of a reality show/porn star.



Why do we insist on calling her a port star? A porn star she is not...they are skilled performers. Lol.


----------



## ByeKitty

berrydiva said:


> Why do we insist on calling her a port star? A porn star she is not...they are skilled performers. Lol.



Well, even though she didn't receive any professional training, her amateur tape sold awfully well


----------



## berrydiva

ByeKitty said:


> Well, even though she didn't receive any professional training, her amateur tape sold awfully well



Which is amazing considering how boring it was and they edited out the part when she got peed on.


----------



## gloomyharlow

I think Kendall should get her own thread to be honest. I come here for Kendall. I can't with Kylie and her silicon lips. She's a bit too trashy for my taste. Kendall is awesome though. Love her style.


----------



## Antonia

gloomyharlow said:


> I think *Kendall should get her own thread* to be honest. I come here for Kendall. I can't with Kylie and her silicon lips. She's a bit too trashy for my taste. Kendall is awesome though. Love her style.


 
I'm starting to think the same thing.  In the beginning the sisters were inseperable but they've seemed to have gone thier own ways and maybe it's time to seperate them like the other sisters.  Although I'm sure the Kylie thread will be more popular because it's like a train wreck and people can't stay away.


----------



## ByeKitty

Antonia said:


> I'm starting to think the same thing.  In the beginning the sisters were inseperable but they've seemed to have gone thier own ways and maybe it's time to seperate them like the other sisters.  Although I'm sure the Kylie thread will be more popular because it's like a train wreck and people can't stay away.



Yeah, this forum is dominated by almost-famous trainwrecks!


----------



## lizmil

labelwhore04 said:


> Marilyn was an actress though, she had a craft. I still don't understand the admiration for her but at least she made money from her talent. These 21st century THOTS are another story. Kylie is even worse than someone like Kim, at least Kim is "self made" if you will. Kylie is literally famous of being the sister of a reality show/porn star.



Agreed. ( but I liked Marilyn and she was a good actress, not incredible, but good)


----------



## gloomyharlow

Antonia said:


> I'm starting to think the same thing.  In the beginning the sisters were inseperable but they've seemed to have gone thier own ways and maybe it's time to seperate them like the other sisters.  Although I'm sure the Kylie thread will be more popular because it's like a train wreck and people can't stay away.




Train wreaks are always going to be popular but Kendall to me is a girl who not only has beauty but substance and well as she works without even needing to. I think she deserves her own thread.


----------



## Jikena

gloomyharlow said:


> I think Kendall should get her own thread to be honest. I come here for Kendall. I can't with Kylie and her silicon lips. She's a bit too trashy for my taste. Kendall is awesome though. Love her style.



I agree. Though I'd be on both threads lol. They shouldn't be together on one thread as you said.


----------



## poopsie

poopsie said:


> I really think that these two are ready for separate threads.





gloomyharlow said:


> I think Kendall should get her own thread to be honest. I come here for Kendall. I can't with Kylie and her silicon lips. She's a bit too trashy for my taste. Kendall is awesome though. Love her style.





Antonia said:


> I'm starting to think the same thing.  In the beginning the sisters were inseperable but they've seemed to have gone thier own ways and maybe it's time to seperate them like the other sisters.  Although I'm sure the Kylie thread will be more popular because it's like a train wreck and people can't stay away.





Jikena said:


> I agree. Though I'd be on both threads lol. They shouldn't be together on one thread as you said.





I said the same thing 50 pages ago and they are still joined at the hip.   If they do read here think of the drama as one would be more 'popular' than the other. The stunts that would ensue. Yes! Yes! It needs to happen!


----------



## Antonia

poopsie said:


> I said the same thing 50 pages ago and they are still joined at the hip.   If they do read here think of the drama as one would be more 'popular' than the other. The stunts that would ensue. Yes! Yes! It needs to happen!


 
LOL!!!


----------



## charmesh

gloomyharlow said:


> I think Kendall should get her own thread to be honest. I come here for Kendall. I can't with Kylie and her silicon lips. She's a bit too trashy for my taste. Kendall is awesome though. Love her style.


I agree. I think Kylie can be lumped in with Khloe so that there isn't a new thread. They both have the same amount of crap going on with their lives...not a darn thing


----------



## berrydiva

I think all their threads should be merged....it will save us from making the same comments over and over in each thread. Lol


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I think all their threads should be merged....it will save us from making the same comments over and over in each thread. Lol


 
I agree. Throw them all in the same pit together.


----------



## littlerock

berrydiva said:


> Short memories. Marilyn Monroe was no angel and was a slutbag whore but she made millions too. There are tons of people you can find who behaved the same who weren't criticized and made millions too.



I'm pretty sure she was criticized plently. She is idolized now, after her death, but she was kind of a running joke back when she was around. For not being talented and only putting out sex appeal.. and her bedroom shenannigans.


----------



## littlerock

** I'll suggest splitting the girls when this thread is "up".. **


and...



berrydiva said:


> I think all their threads should be merged....it will save us from making the same comments over and over in each thread. Lol





Lounorada said:


> I agree. Throw them all in the same pit together.



I totally agree


----------



## Jayne1

charmesh said:


> I agree. I think Kylie can be lumped in with Khloe so that there isn't a new thread. They both have the same amount of crap going on with their lives...not a darn thing



Perfect! 

That's so true, also poor Khloe is kinda being eclipsed by Kylie, in terms of living a life through social media, with nothing of substance.


----------



## Ladybug09

charmesh said:


> Is she wearing her second hand watch? Guess it goes along with her second hand man



LOL! But hey! I though they WERENT dating?? But she sure is doing EVERYTHING  to ensure that people know that they ARE! LOL



Oryx816 said:


> I see she even copied Blac Chyna's love bracelet.  If I were her, I wouldn't be flaunting that my boyfriend gave me the same jewelry as he gave someone else.  She looks like a fool and doesn't even know it.  Back to the sandbox Kylie!



girl, If I found out a guy gave me the exact same gift as another GF, I wouldn't even wear that ish.



berrydiva said:


> Which is amazing considering how boring it was and they edited out the part when she got peed on.



What??! I never saw this tape....



berrydiva said:


> I think all their threads should be merged....it will save us from making the same comments over and over in each thread. Lol


lol! Well you're on a roll today!


----------



## Jennifer N

Kendall is the only one I like from that family so she should get her own thread. The rest of that family should be combined into one thread. 

Kendall's personality is starting to come out especially in that Vogue behind the scenes video. She looks like she's having fun being young unlike Kylie. 

Here are some more pics from the CK shoot
(ken-doll.tumblr.com)


----------



## erinrose

Agree that Kendall and Kylie should have their own threads, they lead different lives. Kendall being the more successful one as her life does not revolve around drawing on her lips and destroying families.


----------



## berrydiva

littlerock said:


> I'm pretty sure she was criticized plently. She is idolized now, after her death, but she was kind of a running joke back when she was around. For not being talented and only putting out sex appeal.. and her bedroom shenannigans.



You're absolutely right she was definitely criticized by some but she was still getting g major parts and was generally accepted. This is someone who had an affair with the ***** and is made out to be this great person after her dead.  Not having morals and making millions in the process isn't a new concept.


----------



## Tivo

Lounorada said:


> I agree. Throw them all in the same pit together.


Yep. And call it Trash Can...where all the garbage goes.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Tivo said:


> Yep. And call it Trash Can...where all the garbage goes.




+10 I'm all for one thread

Doll wait...... Trash Kan ..or Dash Kan


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

While I don't think Kendall is anything special as a model (no Kate Moss, that's for sure!), I do think the Calvin Klein ads are perfect for her. Calvin Klein is very minimalist, kinda blah. Great fit for someone like Kendall who can't give much face.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> I think all their threads should be merged....it will save us from making the same comments over and over in each thread. Lol




This I agree more!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Um no






Photographer must have been

That looks great!


----------



## AEGIS

she looks better on IG


----------



## DesigningStyle




----------



## Kitties Are Cute

That People Stylewatch must kill Kylie. You know she has a complex.


----------



## Chanel522

I guess the thing w Kendall is that I don't find her consistently pretty. Sometimes she looks good and other times she doesn't. Everyone has good and bad days, yes, but she runs too hot and cold for me.


----------



## starrysky

Kitties Are Cute said:


> That People Stylewatch must kill Kylie. You know she has a complex.



I wouldn't be surprised if she got her own feature at some point in the future. Already feel bad for the teens and adults who will purchase the lip liner advetised as the one Kylie uses, lol. Deception train just keeps rolling along.


----------



## Lounorada

AEGIS said:


> she looks better on IG




Don't they all...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Chanel522 said:


> I guess the thing w Kendall is that I don't find her consistently pretty. Sometimes she looks good and other times she doesn't. Everyone has good and bad days, yes, but she runs too hot and cold for me.




Yes it's very bizarre.


----------



## gloomyharlow

DesigningStyle said:


> View attachment 2942265
> View attachment 2942266
> View attachment 2942267
> View attachment 2942268
> View attachment 2942269
> View attachment 2942270


 


This just came in the mail today! She looks stunning!


----------



## wantitneedit

Encore Hermes said:


> Um no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photographer must have been
> 
> That looks great!
> replygif.net/i/153.gif



OT, EH, but i love Bill Bailey on QI with Stephen Fry!  Funny and a fount of knowledge.


----------



## Encore Hermes

wantitneedit said:


> OT, EH, but i love Bill Bailey on QI with Stephen Fry!  Funny and a fount of knowledge.



agrees! 

(((Waves to WiNi)))


----------



## pixiejenna

Kitties Are Cute said:


> While I don't think Kendall is anything special as a model (no Kate Moss, that's for sure!), I do think the Calvin Klein ads are perfect for her. Calvin Klein is very minimalist, kinda blah. Great fit for someone like Kendall who can't give much face.



This! A match made in boring heaven.


----------



## Jayne1

Chanel522 said:


> I guess the thing w Kendall is that I don't find her consistently pretty. Sometimes she looks good and other times she doesn't. Everyone has good and bad days, yes, but she runs too hot and cold for me.


Funny -- I find her consistently the same.  Same look, same expression, same same same.  But it works for her because she keeps getting hired.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> Funny -- I find her consistently the same.  Same look, same expression, same same same.  But it works for her because she keeps getting hired.


I think she is qualified to be a model but I wonder if she's getting more work than she would have because of her name recognition.  I guess time will tell.  If she has long term success, then hopefully it's because she's as good as others in her pay grade.


----------



## anitalilac

gloomyharlow said:


> I think Kendall should get her own thread to be honest. I come here for Kendall. I can't with Kylie and her silicon lips. She's a bit too trashy for my taste. Kendall is awesome though. Love her style.



Another vote for Kendull's own thread. I come here mostly to see Kendull...I think she is gorgeous..albeit a bit dull in her fashion taste....

Kylie just gives me the HibbeeJibbees.....


----------



## Jayne1

So Khloe and Kylie, being one and the same, get their own thread.  Kendel Jenner, having a separate career, is kept apart from them.  Does Kris stay with Bruce or should she be lumped in with Khloe and Kylie?


----------



## AEGIS

the Jenner girls should stay in the same thread
now Khloe and Kourtney can be lumped together bc they're both boring


----------



## labelwhore04

Please no separate threads. Its confusing enough as it is with all the different K threads


----------



## redney

Another vote for just one thread.  Since they don't seem to have any life outside their own family, except for maybe Kendull, the same pics are posted in every K thread. Just combine them.


----------



## twinkle.tink

I love the idea of one Kardashian/Jenner thread.


----------



## Lounorada

redney said:


> another vote for just one thread.  Since they don't seem to have any life outside their own family, except for maybe kendull, the same pics are posted in every k thread. Just combine them.




+1


----------



## bag-princess

*Kylie Jenner Says Lip Liner Changed Her Life*





:lolots::lolots:


Kylie Jenner's lips have been a topic of hot debate, but she's sticking to the same old story: it's all about the lip liner. In a hard-hitting interview with _Grazia U.K., _the _Keeping Up With the Kardashians _star revealed how her liner and contouring "definitely changed my life."
 "I always have, like, every color lip liner [in my bag]," the 17 going on 25-year-old said. (How is she only 17?!)






https://celebrity.yahoo.com/blogs/c...says-this-has-changed-her-life-193653645.html










yep!  the first is labeled "before lip liner" and the second is after.  AMAZING!!!


----------



## charmesh

labelwhore04 said:


> Please no separate threads. Its confusing enough as it is with all the different K threads



Like I said, combine Khloe and Kylie because they both have nothing going on.


----------



## charmesh

bag-princess said:


> *Kylie Jenner Says Lip Liner Changed Her Life*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots::lolots:
> 
> 
> Kylie Jenner's lips have been a topic of hot debate, but she's sticking to the same old story: it's all about the lip liner. In a hard-hitting interview with _Grazia U.K., _the _Keeping Up With the Kardashians _star revealed how her liner and contouring "definitely changed my life."
> "I always have, like, every color lip liner [in my bag]," the 17 going on 25-year-old said. (How is she only 17?!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://celebrity.yahoo.com/blogs/c...says-this-has-changed-her-life-193653645.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep!  the first is labeled "before lip liner" and the second is after.  AMAZING!!!



She really thinks people are stupid enough to believe that is lip liner, when there is photographic proof otherwise


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> She really thinks people are stupid enough to believe that is lip liner, when there is photographic proof otherwise





Yes she is stupid enough to think people are also stupid enough to believe that ish!


----------



## Sasha2012

He appeared to confirm their romance on Instagram earlier this month with an adoring post.

And on Saturday Kylie Jenner and her rumoured beau Tyga were seen together for the first time since his apparent declaration of love.

The two stepped out for lunch together in Los Angeles with 17-year-old Kylie behind the wheel of her $125,000 Mercedes Benz G-Wagon as the 25-year-old rapper sat in the passenger seat.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...gram-saying-captured-heart.html#ixzz3Vj7PEI8y


----------



## stylemepretty

She legit looks 40 there. Ugh just stop girl!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Are Justin Bieber and Kendall dating? They've been out a lot and Kris posted a picture of him and Mason in the pool? Or wait did Kourtney buy a house in his neighborhood? I vaguely remember that.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Do they really "date" in the traditional sense or just hook up? That whole circle including Hailey Baldwin, Gigi, Cody Simpson seem to swap partners constantly. I think Cody was with Kylie when she was 13.


----------



## jclaybo

any ID on the glasses Kylie is wearing in those pics from today?


----------



## cristincline

Sasha2012 said:


> He appeared to confirm their romance on Instagram earlier this month with an adoring post.
> 
> 
> 
> And on Saturday Kylie Jenner and her rumoured beau Tyga were seen together for the first time since his apparent declaration of love.
> 
> 
> 
> The two stepped out for lunch together in Los Angeles with 17-year-old Kylie behind the wheel of her $125,000 Mercedes Benz G-Wagon as the 25-year-old rapper sat in the passenger seat.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...gram-saying-captured-heart.html#ixzz3Vj7PEI8y




Those extensions [emoji21][emoji21][emoji21] So bad. So, so bad.


----------



## Sasha2012

Instagram pics


----------



## arnott

berrydiva said:


> Which is amazing considering how boring it was and they edited out the part when she got peed on.



:giggles:


----------



## stylemepretty

She looks like a streetwalker.


----------



## Sarni

Her extensions are just bad! She's nasty.


----------



## NovemberRain

Didn't want to quote the whole thing about lipliner, but do you think she actually deludes herself into believing the things she says? It seems like Kimmode does, maybe the whole family does.


----------



## TheQuirkyHijabi

I don't think she looks like a streetwalker or that she's nasty.  I actually think Kylie Jenner is so freaking hot, and I'm so glad someone's actually bringing that 90's look back.  I was so sick of Kim K, so it's refreshing that another member of the family is actually a better style icon.  

x

I seriously am obsessed with her, and this forum has tons of pics that I keep saving lol.
I think the reason why I and a lot of other girls look up to Kylie is because she's not a pretty girl to begin with - I think Kim (pre-plastic surgery) was the one with a naturally pretty face/good features.  Then Kendall had the amazing body, while Kourtney has the most exotic Armenian features.  I've seen pics of Kylie without makeup from just a year ago and she was really unattractive, but it's absolutely amazing how she can put on her makeup and change herself to look so incredibly hot.

Btw, I think Kim is butt ugly now.


----------



## myown

TheQuirkyHijabi said:


> I don't think she looks like a streetwalker or that she's nasty.  I actually think Kylie Jenner is so freaking hot, and I'm so glad someone's actually bringing that 90's look back.  I was so sick of Kim K, so it's refreshing that another member of the family is actually a better style icon.





I agree she doesn't look like a streetwalker to me, too. mostly i like her style, yet i would never dress like that. but her lips are disgusting


----------



## ByeKitty

She doesn't really look like a streetwalker, I would compare her more to something like a highly priced escort or something. I.e.: she's not wearing your average hooker boots, she's wearing expensive designer hooker boots.


----------



## nadineluv

Kylie looks like she's 25-30 yo. She looks overdone. I wish she would lay off the make up. She was so pretty when she wasn't trying so hard. Must be exhausting for her. Can't believe she is only 17.


----------



## nadineluv

NovemberRain said:


> Didn't want to quote the whole thing about lipliner, but do you think she actually deludes herself into believing the things she says? It seems like Kimmode does, maybe the whole family does.




Agree.


----------



## Jayne1

TheQuirkyHijabi said:


> I don't think she looks like a streetwalker or that she's nasty.  I actually think Kylie Jenner is so freaking hot, and I'm so glad someone's actually bringing that 90's look back.


What do you mean by '90s exactly?  Just very strong makeup?  I remember that decade as being minimal, so this is a sincere question...


----------



## Jayne1

NovemberRain said:


> Didn't want to quote the whole thing about lipliner, but do you think she actually deludes herself into believing the things she says? It seems like Kimmode does, maybe the whole family does.


The whole family spins everything. No one questions them or asks a challenging question, so they can lie about everything.

I think Kylie can say any BS she wants, because no one will try to prove her wrong and she knows it.  She grew up in that world.


----------



## charmesh

Jayne1 said:


> What do you mean by '90s exactly?  Just very strong makeup?  I remember that decade as being minimal, so this is a sincere question...


It's what people who were little in the 90s imagine it to look like. I did the chola look in the 90s and it didn't look like that. And I did the body con dresses and it was a more casual look


----------



## jclaybo

charmesh said:


> It's what people who were little in the 90s imagine it to look like. I did the chola look in the 90s and it didn't look like that. And I did the body con dresses and it was a more casual look


LMAO! Um yeah not sure where that person lived in the 90's but Kylie looks nothing like she's from the 90's and she does look like a street walker
Funny I dressed like a chola in the 90's too, black liner on the lips, Chuck Taylors and Dickies, yep that was the 90's then I switched my Chucks out for Doc's 
Kylie just looks like she tries to hard and she's no style icon


----------



## berrydiva

Kylie looks nothing like 90s fashion. It was with Cluess/90210 type style or xscape/TLC or grunge then Aayiah/Destiny Child/JLo ushering out the 90s. Kylie looks like she stepped out of the age of the Thot straight from 2014/15.


----------



## jclaybo

berrydiva said:


> Kylie looks nothing like 90s fashion. It was with Cluess/90210 type style or xscape/TLC or grunge then Aayiah/Destiny Child/JLo ushering out the 90s. Kylie looks like she stepped out of the age of the Thot straight from 2014/15.


Clueless changed my life, I was Mousie from Mi Vida Loca and when I saw Clueless I switched my whole style up and never looked back


----------



## nastasja

Besides her sometimes darker lip color, there's not anything 90's about her makeup either. The 90's were all about a skinny eyebrow.


----------



## berrydiva

jclaybo said:


> Clueless changed my life, I was Mousie from Mi Vida Loca and when I saw Clueless I switched my whole style up and never looked back




I was Janet Jackson then definitely switched my style when I saw clueless too then I went to Timbs....couldn't tell me nuffin cuz I was rocking ruff and tuff with my Afro puffs (well more like asymmetrical half bob with the long tail in the back).  A mess. Lol.


----------



## jclaybo

berrydiva said:


> I was Janet Jackson then definitely switched my type when I saw clueless too then I went to Timbs....couldn't tell me nuffin cuz I was rocking ruff and tuff with my Afro puffs (well more like asymmetrical half bob with the long tail in the back).  A mess. Lol.


 the 90's was awesome


----------



## dr.pepper

jclaybo said:


> Clueless changed my life, I was Mousie from Mi Vida Loca and when I saw Clueless I switched my whole style up and never looked back





berrydiva said:


> I was Janet Jackson then definitely switched my style when I saw clueless too then I went to Timbs....couldn't tell me nuffin cuz I was rocking ruff and tuff with my Afro puffs (well more like asymmetrical half bob with the long tail in the back).  A mess. Lol.



This thread is everything.

There are not degrees of prostitutes -- just prostitutes. When people start with the streetwalker vs. escort debate, I gotta go. 

A 17 year old has no business dressing like this, but that's considered an edukation in that family.


----------



## jclaybo

dr.pepper said:


> This thread is everything.
> 
> There are not degrees of prostitutes -- just prostitutes. When people start with the streetwalker vs. escort debate, I gotta go.
> 
> A 17 year old has no business dressing like this, but that's considered an edukation in that family.


I agree! And Kylie has worn some cute outfits and I have seen her look nice but recently she does seem to be pushing it and I guess this is just the beginning.........


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> Instagram pics



 A damn shame.


----------



## Caz71

Kylie feels to me like she has been the age 17 for two years&#128528;&#128528;&#128528;


----------



## Lounorada

Yikes. Blind item I saw a few days ago, the guesses are Kylie...  Hope for her sake it isn't true.


_'This A- list reality star from an A list reality show that no one watches any longer but everyone still gets paid like people are had to have extra makeup during a recent photoshoot because she was backhanded in the face by her boyfriend. She claims a dog hit her with a paw. Umm.'_


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

This poor girl.


----------



## LavenderIce

I hope that BI is from an unreliable source.  As much as I am sickened by Kylie's underage, thotish ways, I would be sickened even more if that BI were true.


----------



## Eva1991

nadineluv said:


> Kylie looks like she's 25-30 yo. She looks overdone. I wish she would lay off the make up. She was so pretty when she wasn't trying so hard. Must be exhausting for her. Can't believe she is only 17.



I agree. The heavy make up, the extremely long hair extensions and the long nails make her look years older. In the pictures where she's wearing sunglasses, she looks at least 30.

I get the fact that she wants to look pretty and somewhat older - most women (myself included) experimented with hair and make up in their teens in order to look more grown up but there's a fine line between looking like you're in your early 20s and looking decades older.

On a side note, I love her Jimmy Choo boots.


----------



## ByeKitty

dr.pepper said:


> This thread is everything.
> 
> *There are not degrees of prostitutes -- just prostitutes. When people start with the streetwalker vs. escort debate, I gotta go. *
> 
> A 17 year old has no business dressing like this, but that's considered an edukation in that family.



I was not being serious, sorry if I came across that way! I can just imagine people calling the way she dresses "escort chic" or something.


----------



## berrydiva

ByeKitty said:


> I was not being serious, sorry if I came across that way! I can just imagine people calling the way she dresses "escort chic" or something.




Escort chic.


----------



## charmesh

ByeKitty said:


> I was not being serious, sorry if I came across that way! I can just imagine people calling the way she dresses "escort chic" or something.



I think new new calls the look Drug Lord's Wife


----------



## Nathalya

Lmaooo


----------



## Sasha2012

*kyliejenner* pool day @ the Disick mansion








*kyliejenner* thanks @goldteethgod for the necklace of my G wagon







*kyliejenner *Ok I'm done





via instagram


----------



## ByeKitty

Oh the self-flattery...


----------



## Lounorada

So inappropriate, desperate, and sad. SMH.

And scrolling past her caption too fast I thought it said, 'pool day @ the d*ck mansion'... 
Not much difference really


----------



## charmesh

Scott creeps me out. Where are his children. He's just hanging out at the pool with his girlfriend's 17-year-old sister by himself. Yuck! And that's not the Disick mansion. You know Courtney is making the payments.


----------



## Midge S

Those photos are vintage Kim,   what a great roll model 

and once again Lord Dipstick is hanging out with a half dressed Kardashian (Jenner, whatever) who isn't his girlfriend...


----------



## mrsinsyder

Great quote from Gawker: "Let me be clear: Kylie Jenner was not right to shade Blac Chyna_*mostly because Kylie Jenner should be in sixth period biology right now instead of flexing like a grown woman on Instagram*_but the shade is, indeed, there."


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Sasha2012 said:


> *kyliejenner* pool day @ the Disick mansion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *kyliejenner* thanks @goldteethgod for the necklace of my G wagon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *kyliejenner *Ok I'm done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram



I love Kylie's sunglasses and bikini.


----------



## Fran0421

Lounorada said:


> So inappropriate, desperate, and sad. SMH.
> 
> And scrolling past her caption too fast I thought it said, 'pool day @ the d*ck mansion'...
> Not much difference really



Haha I thought that too


----------



## madeinnyc

Sasha2012 said:


> *kyliejenner* pool day @ the Disick mansion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *kyliejenner* thanks @goldteethgod for the necklace of my G wagon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *kyliejenner *Ok I'm done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram




Kylie legit looks like the Russian girls with the overblown lips and boobs, who go to Dubai to make their money escorting. They all pose the exact same way.


----------



## StopHammertime

madeinnyc said:


> Kylie legit looks like the Russian girls with the overblown lips and boobs, who go to Dubai to make their money escorting. They all pose the exact same way.




Agreed, her and Kim both look like legit blow up sex dolls.


----------



## yajaira

You know what i find odd some girls at work today said that the kardashins started the waist training thing.....um no women thousands of years ago started it


----------



## Jikena

She has a really nice body *kind of jealous here *, but is it a reason to post half naked pictures online ? No.


----------



## ByeKitty

Jikena said:


> She has a really nice body *kind of jealous here *, but is it a reason to post half naked pictures online ? No.


Nope... And I think many people have great looking bodies at 17!


----------



## Tivo

I see a Kylie sex tape in the near future. Half naked selfies won't be enough to quench her thirst after a while.


----------



## Tivo

Jikena said:


> She has a really nice body *kind of jealous here *, but is it a reason to post half naked pictures online ? No.


Most teenage girls do...especially in California.


----------



## michie

ByeKitty said:


> Nope... And I think many people have great looking bodies at 17!



Can't really understand women "wanting" the body of a teenager. Can't really shame grown azz men for the same words. IMO, it's sick either way.


----------



## berrydiva

Tivo said:


> I see a Kylie sex tape in the near future. Half naked selfies won't be enough to quench her thirst after a while.




Absolutely


----------



## bunnyr

Her body shape is more like a grown woman.


----------



## berrydiva

bunnyr said:


> Her body shape is more like a grown woman.




A grown woman?! There's nothing about that child's body that looks like a grown woman, IMO. No hips, no thighs...chile. She looks like the late teen that she is....just in grown woman clothes and a ton of makeup on so she can give the appearance of being older.


----------



## berrydiva

yajaira said:


> You know what i find odd some girls at work today said that the kardashins started the waist training thing.....um no women thousands of years ago started it




People also think Kim invented the drag queen makeup she wears. It's comical when I see youtube videos of a Kim K makeup look and it's all drag technique application.


----------



## ByeKitty

bunnyr said:


> Her body shape is more like a grown woman.



I disagree, her body looks very late teens to me...


----------



## bunnyr

ByeKitty said:


> I disagree, her body looks very late teens to me...




The teenage shape is Kendall.


----------



## ByeKitty

bunnyr said:


> The teenage shape is Kendall.



Well, teens come in a variety of shapes... Some have wider hips, bigger breasts... When I was 17 my body looked kind of similar to Kylie's. Kylie's body looks almost grown to me, but not quite.


----------



## Pinkcooper

I'm jealous that i'm shaped like a little boy but if I had her body, I still wouldn't be flaunting it.


----------



## bunnyr

ByeKitty said:


> Well, teens come in a variety of shapes... Some have wider hips, bigger breasts... When I was 17 my body looked kind of similar to Kylie's. Kylie's body looks almost grown to me, but not quite.




Yes that's what I meant... The more curvier especially at hip area like a grown woman, nothing wrong with that of course.


----------



## mundodabolsa

bunnyr said:


> The teenage shape is Kendall.



I have never met a teenager with Kendall's shape. That's why the select few who do have her shape become models.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Kylie has a great body. I went to HS with a few girls who were shaped like her, but none of them dressed like that. At the same time noe of us are Kardashians and don't roll with Tyga.


----------



## nadineluv

Just saying ... All the girls who were shaped like Kylie in high school blew up in their mid twenties. Maybe a select few still look good.


----------



## berrydiva

bunnyr said:


> The teenage shape is Kendall.


The teenage shape is Kendall? I honestly don't see many teens shaped like her and see more that look like Kylie or they're obese (sorry). Kendall has the standard model shape which is not very common; if it was, we women wouldn't complain so much that clothing is made for these model shapes and not "real" women or that we would like to see typical women as models.


----------



## labelwhore04

What is a "teenage shape" supposed to mean exactly? Everyone has a unique body shape whether you're a teenager or a grown women. There were girls in middle school who had DD boobs. At 17 your body is fully developed for the most part, unless you went through late puberty. I stopped growing at 13. The only thing that will change from teens to adulthood is weight gain. Your overall body type/shape does not change randomly.


----------



## Jayne1

As fabulous as she looks, teenager or not, high class hooker or not, she still doesn't look like her Instagram photos when we see her IRL.  (Tiny waist, for example.)


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-red-dress-lattice-style-heels.html#comments


----------



## berrydiva

labelwhore04 said:


> *At 17 your body is fully developed for the most part*, unless you went through late puberty. I stopped growing at 13. The only thing that will change from teens to adulthood is weight gain. *Your overall body type/shape does not change randomly.*


I thought that too until I hit 25 and then again when I hit 30...my hips for some reason decided that on my 30th, they would expand even more....I hope they're done.


----------



## sdkitty

nadineluv said:


> Just saying ... All the girls who were shaped like Kylie in high school blew up in their mid twenties. Maybe a select few still look good.


I'm often fascinated looking at mothers and their teenage or pre-teen daughters.  A lot of times you can see the resemblance but the mothers are very much heavier.  Have to assume they gained a lot of weight from the time they were teens and that likely the daughters will do the same.
There is one in particular that I've seen around shopping.  She has two daughters with long legs similar to Kendall.  The mother is quite heavy but tall.  It's not easy to stay slender as you grow older even if you don't have kids.


----------



## myown

berrydiva said:


> I thought that too until I hit 25 and then again when I hit 30...my hips for some reason decided that on my 30th, they would expand even more....I hope they're done.



yeah hips are probably the only part that changed since I was 15 or so... and probably my boobs, they decide to grow and shrink every couple month...
the thing is, I fit in my teenage clothes, but jeans. I needed new jeans. 

to the hip-instagram-thing: she had a weird position in the instagram pic, that could have caused her "tiny waist".

I actually like her last outfit, with different shoes it will be wearable.


----------



## poopsie

berrydiva said:


> I thought that too until I hit 25 and then again when I hit 30...my hips for some reason decided that on my 30th, they would expand even more....I hope they're done.





Wait til menopause. ullhair:


----------



## nadineluv

I miss my 'before kids' body [emoji19] especially my boobs! [emoji22]


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Often times, girls don't get their bodies from their mothers. So when they say to look at the mother, it's not always a good measure, because some girls get their bodies from their dad's side.


----------



## MJDaisy

watching KUWTK today and I asked my DH how old he thought Kylie was...he guessed 29 lol!!


----------



## knics33

_I just can't._ 

Her parents should be ashamed of their lack of parenting. I am just shocked that the media isn't just ripping her and Kris/Bruce apart for some of these racy Instagram pics. I know it's the Kardashians so the thirsty and shameless is naturally going to be through the roof, *but this chick isn't even legal*. My dad would have FLIPPED... like legit would have ripped my computer out of my room and taken my cell phone (granted it was the old school Nokia phone lol), etc. It's sad really. I wonder if any of her other Jenner siblings call this BS out to Bruce... I bet Brody does. Heck, I hope someone is.


----------



## dr.pepper

I've had the breasts, buns and thighs I have now (to some extent) since my body started developing at 11. I don't think there's a standard for how a teenager's body looks vs. an adult woman's body since it's genetics and highly personal! There's no set standard.

That said, by no means does this girl need to be on Insta flaunting her body. Sometimes I think people are too hard on Kylie, but jeez she sure does make herself an easy target with crap like this!

LOLZ @ Disick mansion. Honey, your SISTER paid for that pad and she is not married to that flake for a reason.


----------



## redney

Kylie will be washed up by age 22. There's no way PMK can keep the PR for this bunch going for a weary public.


----------



## Lounorada

mundodabolsa said:


> I have never met a teenager with Kendall's shape. That's why the select few who do have her shape become models.


 

I had Kendalls exact shape when I was a teen, tall / slim/ straight up and down, I was prob the tallest in my class at school, too.. I'm pretty much the same now only around 21 my butt got slightly bigger which fills out jeans better  

But, I agree with everyone else in saying that there is no set shape for teenagers. Especially when I was in school all the girls were different shapes and sizes and even nowadays with my teenage cousins and their friends, all are different sizes.


----------



## caitlin1214

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Often times, girls don't get their bodies from their mothers. So when they say to look at the mother, it's not always a good measure, because some girls get their bodies from their dad's side.



But I don't think I Got It from My Dad would have been as popular a song.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

caitlin1214 said:


> But I don't think I Got It from My Dad would have been as popular a song.



LOL how about "I got it from my daddy"?

Like Kendall. She definitely got her body from Bruce, not Kris.


----------



## shiny_things

Tivo said:


> I see a Kylie sex tape in the near future. Half naked selfies won't be enough to quench her thirst after a while.



I guarantee there has already been one made.

I think my BIL would find it really weird if I did that. I'm like his little sister and he'd be telling me to stop embarasding myself and refuse to let me thot myself out like that.

Urgh thst whole family is messed up.

I mesn when you'rd making Courtney Stodden look angelic, you've got a problem.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/30/kylie-jenner-posts-her-sexiest-bikini-photos-yet/

Kylie Jenner looks red hot while stepping out for lunch with a friend at Sagebrush Cantina on Saturday (March 28) in Calabasas, Calif.

The 17-year-old reality star later changed into a grey dress and posted on her Instagram account the next day that she couldnt choose a dress yesterday.

Kylie also posted a bunch of super sexy bikini photos that may have been some of her most revealing pictures yet. She was joined in one of the poolside pics by her sister Kourtney Kardashians partner Scott Disick.


----------



## berrydiva

I have 20 years on Kylie and she looks older than me. Goodness.


----------



## Lounorada

I wonder how long it took her friend to squeeze herself into those far-too-small jeans, yikes. That button is holding on for dear life.


----------



## zen1965

Her hair is just fugly. She looks old. Such a shame.
Kris and Bruce will fry in h&#128563;ll for neglecting their kids and providing no guidance.


----------



## labelwhore04

Her friend must go to the same lip doctor


----------



## berrydiva

Why are they always holding their hair or touching their hair or playing with their hair? Is this something normal? I don't see people doing this often.


----------



## ByeKitty

berrydiva said:


> Why are they always holding their hair or touching their hair or playing with their hair? Is this something normal? I don't see people doing this often.



I have to admit I start playing with my hair when I'm stressed... But I don't do it in public


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Funny how she looks nothing like she did maybe 1.5 years ago. I know people grow up and change blah blah, but not into a completely different person!


----------



## Bentley1

berrydiva said:


> A grown woman?! There's nothing about that child's body that looks like a grown woman, IMO. No hips, no thighs...chile. She looks like the late teen that she is....just in grown woman clothes and a ton of makeup on so she can give the appearance of being older.




You don't think she has full hips? They seem pretty curvy, especially in the seated photo in her bikini, no? I was sticks and bones at 17 lol She has a really pretty curvy shape to her compared to most teens, imo. 

Now Kendall has the body of a teen, at least the teens I'm used to seeing. [emoji102]


----------



## bunnyr

bentley1 said:


> you don't think she has full hips? They seem pretty curvy, especially in the seated photo in her bikini, no? I was sticks and bones at 17 lol she has a really pretty curvy shape to her compared to most teens, imo.
> 
> Now kendall has the body of a teen, at least the teens i'm used to seeing. [emoji102]




+1


----------



## bunnyr

bunnyr said:


> +1




She has the "stereotyped" look of a person that's had kids.


----------



## berrydiva

Bentley1 said:


> You don't think she has full hips? They seem pretty curvy, especially in the seated photo in her bikini, no? I was sticks and bones at 17 lol She has a really pretty curvy shape to her compared to most teens, imo.
> 
> Now Kendall has the body of a teen, at least the teens I'm used to seeing. [emoji102]


Nah, I don't think she has full hips at all. She has an hourglass figure for sure but she has a small waist which I think gives her the appearance of hips but she definitely doesn't have grown woman hips. Plus she uses editing tools on her IG pics to change her body appearance. If you look at candid pap shots, she doesn't look the same.

I don't know how old this pic is (I'm assuming fairly recent since her lips are inflated lol) but this was the first random one I saw of her that looked like a pap shot...different from her IG posts. Even in the red dress she doesn't look like she has full hips. 

http://www.popsugar.com/fashion/Kylie-Jenner-DUFF-Shirt-36634470#photo-36634470


----------



## Antonia

*Her lips look even bigger in that pic-lol!*


----------



## Bentley1

berrydiva said:


> Nah, I don't think she has full hips at all. She has an hourglass figure for sure but she has a small waist which I think gives her the appearance of hips but she definitely doesn't have grown woman hips. Plus she uses editing tools on her IG pics to change her body appearance. If you look at candid pap shots, she doesn't look the same.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how old this pic is (I'm assuming fairly recent since her lips are inflated lol) but this was the first random one I saw of her that looked like a pap shot...different from her IG posts. Even in the red dress she doesn't look like she has full hips.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.popsugar.com/fashion/Kylie-Jenner-DUFF-Shirt-36634470#photo-36634470




I'm mid 30s now and I have Kylie's body type/size and always feel like my hips are too wide & womanly lol I think it's bc I compare myself to my teen/20s body shape which was more similar to Kendall's, but shorter [emoji16]i tell my hips they better be done expanding, don't have time for all'a that.


----------



## sabrunka

Sasha2012 said:


> *kyliejenner* pool day @ the Disick mansion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *kyliejenner* thanks @goldteethgod for the necklace of my G wagon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *kyliejenner *Ok I'm done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram





Ok im sorta behind, but can someone PLEASE id these sunglasses? Im dying for them!


----------



## Tivo

Kylie's real face looks nothing like her IG "creation."


----------



## berrydiva

Bentley1 said:


> I'm mid 30s now and I have Kylie's body type/size and always feel like my hips are too wide & womanly lol I think it's bc I compare myself to my teen/20s body shape which was more similar to Kendall's, but shorter [emoji16]i tell my hips they better be done expanding, don't have time for all'a that.



lol...well there's nothing wrong with filling out, as they say...but your hips are not "too wide & womanly" if you're similar shape lol. I'm kind of the same, had no hips and then out of nowhere...bam...hips and they keep going, I feel your pain. Having hips is a badge of honor, to me, your body is able to born life...that's amazing. 

Kylie has a great shape she just doesn't look like she born babies from them or they're baby borning ready just yet. She certainly looks like she's shtupping an older man though.


----------



## dr.pepper

Soar is in stock, people!


----------



## michie

berrydiva said:


> Kylie has a great shape she just doesn't look like she born babies from them or they're baby borning ready just yet. *She certainly looks like she's shtupping an older man though.*



Jesus, take me NAH!!!


----------



## berrydiva

michie said:


> Jesus, take me NAH!!!


----------



## Lounorada

sabrunka said:


> Ok im sorta behind, but can someone PLEASE id these sunglasses? Im dying for them!




Stella McCartney
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...DER<>folder_id=2534374306418154&bmUID=kNITp_t


----------



## Humbugged

Kendall in NY for Lagerfeld party


----------



## pukasonqo

has this girl has anything going on in her life apart from IG?
youth is brief, what is her plan for the rest of her life, selfies at 40?
i am being naive i know


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/30...kout-playlist-includes-some-kanye-west-songs/

Kendall Jenner keeps her face covered as she arrives at JFK Airport on Monday (March 30) in New York City.

The 19-year-old model was joined for the trip by her mother Kris Jenner.

Kendall recently shared her go-to workout playlist with Vogue  and it includes her brother-in-law Kanye Wests hot song All Day!

Also included on the playlist are Drakes 0 to 100, A$AP Fergs Work, Big Seans I Dont F*ck With You, and Kanye, Big Sean, Pusha T and 2 Chainzs Mercy. Take a listen to her playlist the next time you workout and see if it pumps you up!


----------



## ByeKitty

pukasonqo said:


> has this girl has anything going on in her life apart from IG?
> youth is brief, what is her plan for the rest of her life, selfies at 40?
> i am being naive i know



I think she hopes to marry some rich man...


----------



## Tivo

Humbugged said:


> Kendall in NY for Lagerfeld party


These chicks have no class or poise. They look like girls on spring break. The only one with a hint of carrying herself like a model is Gigi.


----------



## charmesh

ByeKitty said:


> I think she hopes to marry some rich man...


Then why is she wasting her time on Tyga.


----------



## ByeKitty

charmesh said:


> Then why is she wasting her time on Tyga.



Because she's barely out of puberty and probably wants to date someone that would account for "shock value". I think she enjoys people going "oh my" at her behavior.


----------



## Bentley1

berrydiva said:


> lol...well there's nothing wrong with filling out, as they say...but your hips are not "too wide & womanly" if you're similar shape lol. I'm kind of the same, had no hips and then out of nowhere...bam...hips and they keep going, I feel your pain. Having hips is a badge of honor, to me, your body is able to born life...that's amazing.
> 
> Kylie has a great shape she just doesn't look like she born babies from them or they're baby borning ready just yet. *She certainly looks like she's shtupping an older man though.*



lmaooo, yep, I think we can all agree on that one!


----------



## Eva1991

pukasonqo said:


> has this girl has anything going on in her life apart from IG?
> youth is brief, what is her plan for the rest of her life, selfies at 40?
> i am being naive i know



+1
At least Kendall is into modelling. What will Kylie do when she graduates from (home) school?


----------



## knasarae

berrydiva said:


> Why are they always holding their hair or touching their hair or playing with their hair? Is this something normal? I don't see people doing this often.



I noticed this as well.. it seems like a lot of reality show ladies do this.  Constantly playing with their hair and pulling it forward over their shoulder.  I don't get it either.




Bentley1 said:


> I'm mid 30s now and I have Kylie's body type/size and always feel like my hips are too wide & womanly lol I think it's bc I compare myself to my teen/20s body shape which was more similar to Kendall's, but shorter [emoji16]i tell my hips they better be done expanding, don't have time for all'a that.



35 years old and still no hips in sight.   I'm also small busted so all I have curve-wise is my little booty lol.  I'm hoping to have kids in the next couple years so hopefully they will give me something.  I give them life, they give me some boobs (temporarily, I know) and some hips.  Even exchange. 



berrydiva said:


> lol...well there's nothing wrong with filling out, as they say...but your hips are not "too wide & womanly" if you're similar shape lol. I'm kind of the same, had no hips and then out of nowhere...bam...hips and they keep going, I feel your pain. Having hips is a badge of honor, to me, your body is able to born life...that's amazing.
> 
> Kylie has a great shape she just doesn't look like she born babies from them or they're baby borning ready just yet. *She certainly looks like she's shtupping an older man though.*


----------



## StopHammertime

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/30...kout-playlist-includes-some-kanye-west-songs/
> 
> 
> 
> Kendall Jenner keeps her face covered as she arrives at JFK Airport on Monday (March 30) in New York City.
> 
> 
> 
> The 19-year-old model was joined for the trip by her mother Kris Jenner.
> 
> 
> 
> Kendall recently shared her go-to workout playlist with Vogue  and it includes her brother-in-law Kanye Wests hot song All Day!
> 
> 
> 
> Also included on the playlist are Drakes 0 to 100, A$AP Fergs Work, Big Seans I Dont F*ck With You, and Kanye, Big Sean, Pusha T and 2 Chainzs Mercy. Take a listen to her playlist the next time you workout and see if it pumps you up!




OMG @ PMK's lips...


----------



## sdkitty

StopHammertime said:


> OMG @ PMK's lips...


PMK looks her age here
Just goes to show I guess cosmetic procedures can only do so much and often they just make women look worse (like older and artificial rather than just older)

Kendall looks good


----------



## myown

berrydiva said:


> Nah, I don't think she has full hips at all. She has an hourglass figure for sure but she has a small waist which I think gives her the appearance of hips but she definitely doesn't have grown woman hips. Plus she uses editing tools on her IG pics to change her body appearance. If you look at candid pap shots, she doesn't look the same.
> 
> I don't know how old this pic is (I'm assuming fairly recent since her lips are inflated lol) but this was the first random one I saw of her that looked like a pap shot...different from her IG posts. Even in the red dress she doesn't look like she has full hips.
> 
> http://www.popsugar.com/fashion/Kylie-Jenner-DUFF-Shirt-36634470#photo-36634470



what exactly are "grown woman hips"? Some people just don´t have "wide", "child-bearing" hips


----------



## Jikena

myown said:


> what exactly are "grown woman hips"? Some people just don´t have "wide", "child-bearing" hips



Agree.


----------



## berrydiva

myown said:


> what exactly are "grown woman hips"? Some people just don´t have "wide", "child-bearing" hips


A body that make you look like you're a damn grown adult woman. Doesn't mean wide...it means you look like you've fully matured. She looks like she still has more to go, to me. Put Kylie next to Jennifer Lawrence, who doesn't have wide hips, and Jennifer looks like a grown azz woman...she's got a grown woman gait. Kylie looks like a 17 year-old trying to impersonate that look.


----------



## littlerock

pukasonqo said:


> has this girl has anything going on in her life apart from IG?
> youth is brief, what is her plan for the rest of her life, *selfies at 40*?
> i am being naive i know



Well, Kim is almost there so it's not totally unreasonable.


----------



## littlerock

berrydiva said:


> A body that make you look like you're a damn grown adult woman. Doesn't mean wide...it means you look like you've fully matured. She looks like she still has more to go, to me. Put Kylie next to Jennifer Lawrence, who doesn't have wide hips, and Jennifer looks like a grown azz woman...she's got a grown woman gait. Kylie looks like a 17 year-old trying to impersonate that look.



I get what you're saying. When I was 17 my hips were much more narrow, as I've gotten older, they have widened/ matured a bit. Even before I had a kid. I actually think Kylie has nice hips tho. She's not stick straight, she has some curve..


----------



## .pursefiend.

Gigi is gorgeous


----------



## berrydiva

littlerock said:


> I get what you're saying. When I was 17 my hips were much more narrow, as I've gotten older, they have widened/ matured a bit. Even before I had a kid. I actually think Kylie has nice hips tho. She's not stick straight, she has some curve..


Exactly. It's just the natural maturity of your body. Not sure why folks acting like their body looks exactly the same as it did when they were 16/17....seems unlikely since there's still a few years of development left.


----------



## littlerock

^ Well, it's case by case basis. I have some friends who have bodies like Giselle and never developed hips at all, even after babies! lol


----------



## Jayne1

knasarae said:


> I noticed this as well.. it seems like a lot of reality show ladies do this.  Constantly playing with their hair and pulling it forward over their shoulder.  I don't get it either.


It's because the hair is not real.  It's like a pet or a play thing, they can't stop touching it. Like a cashmere scarf they might through across their necks, but in this case it's long strands, like a hat, they get to manipulate and paw.


----------



## labelwhore04

Yeah i'm not getting this whole "grown woman body" talk. If you put Kylie and Jen Lawrences bodies side by side without the face, i wouldn't be able to guess which one is the "grown woman." Everyone's body is different


----------



## pukasonqo

littlerock said:


> Well, Kim is almost there so it's not totally unreasonable.




ha,ha! ultimate life goals for gold diggers: selfies at 40
a bit of a sad, empty life...but better than scavenging every day
unfair that somebody can have so many opportunities and chooses to waste them while other are stuck w the lousy hand they were dealt


----------



## c0uture

Lounorada said:


> I wonder how long it took her friend to squeeze herself into those far-too-small jeans, yikes. That button is holding on for dear life.




LOL!! I zoomed in and was staring .. The button probably popped when she got home


----------



## Jikena

labelwhore04 said:


> Yeah i'm not getting this whole "grown woman body" talk. If you put Kylie and Jen Lawrences bodies side by side without the face, i wouldn't be able to guess which one is the "grown woman." Everyone's body is different



Agree


----------



## Sasha2012

*Most beautiful faces in the world? Scientists use e-fits to create the most attractive man and woman - and David Gandy and Kendall Jenner are the closest real life examples*

Scientists have mapped the features of the world's most beautiful men and women - and models Kendall Jenner and David Gandy are the closest real-life examples.

The pictures are the result of a study led by Kent University's Dr Chris Solomon and were created with the help of a computer programme normally used to draw up e-fits of wanted criminals.

Software used by experts during the two-month project took into account factors such as the thickness of lips, nose length and width, and hairline.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...king-100-people-attractive.html#ixzz3VzwCxWMC


----------



## Lounorada

labelwhore04 said:


> Yeah i'm not getting this whole "grown woman body" talk. If you put Kylie and Jen Lawrences bodies side by side without the face, i wouldn't be able to guess which one is the "grown woman." Everyone's body is different



I agree.


----------



## berrydiva

Sasha2012 said:


> *Most beautiful faces in the world? Scientists use e-fits to create the most attractive man and woman - and David Gandy and Kendall Jenner are the closest real life examples*
> 
> Scientists have mapped the features of the world's most beautiful men and women - and models Kendall Jenner and David Gandy are the closest real-life examples.
> 
> The pictures are the result of a study led by Kent University's Dr Chris Solomon and were created with the help of a computer programme normally used to draw up e-fits of wanted criminals.
> 
> Software used by experts during the two-month project took into account factors such as the thickness of lips, nose length and width, and hairline.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...king-100-people-attractive.html#ixzz3VzwCxWMC


SMH at this being called science and the ridiculousness of it all.


----------



## Lounorada

The computerized woman on the left looks nothing like Kendall IMO. Dark hair is the only similarity. 
Did they really become scientists to create nonsense, pointless projects like that?


----------



## charmesh

pukasonqo said:


> ha,ha! ultimate life goals for gold diggers: selfies at 40
> a bit of a sad, empty life...but better than scavenging every day
> unfair that somebody can have so many opportunities and chooses to waste them while other are stuck w the lousy hand they were dealt



So true. You see them on Instagram. Timeline full of kissy face selfies & shots showing off their accessories. You would be surprised at some of the poses that women contort themselves into to show off the red soles of their shoes. It's like they don't haven't figured out how to have fully rounded lives.


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

New York City.(March 31)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lounorada said:


> The computerized woman on the left looks nothing like Kendall IMO. Dark hair is the only similarity.
> Did they really become scientists to create nonsense, pointless projects like that?



Some scientists out there trying to get a grant probably missed out on funding for this ish.


----------



## littlerock

That outfit doesn't work for me. Looks like the clotehs are wearing her, not the other way around. Is this for a function/interview? Or just to schlep around town?


----------



## zaara10

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Some scientists out there trying to get a grant probably missed out on funding for this ish.



Meanwhile some scientists are working on a cure for cancer...


----------



## knics33

Lounorada said:


> I agree.



I also agree. There are all different body types (man or woman). I think Kylie has a great figure, but to sexualize it the way she does at 17 is just too much to me. JMO. 




FreeSpirit71 said:


> Some scientists out there trying to get a grant probably missed out on funding for this ish.





zaara10 said:


> Meanwhile some scientists are working on a cure for cancer...



Lol right.


----------



## Bentley1

berrydiva said:


> A body that make you look like you're a damn grown adult woman. Doesn't mean wide...it means you look like you've fully matured. She looks like she still has more to go, to me. Put Kylie next to Jennifer Lawrence, who doesn't have wide hips, and Jennifer looks like a grown azz woman...she's got a grown woman gait. Kylie looks like a 17 year-old trying to impersonate that look.




Grown woman gait lmao [emoji28]


----------



## Chanel522

The computer image looks similar to Kendall but I see more Olivia Munn in the digital face.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Los Angeles. (March 31)


----------



## Oryx816

Those extensions are heinous.


----------



## Ladybug09

Jayne1 said:


> It's because the hair is not real.  It's like a pet or a play thing, they can't stop touching it. Like a cashmere scarf they might through across their necks, but in this case it's long strands, like a hat, they get to manipulate and paw.



Yup! It's a pet an accessory.


----------



## Sasha2012

More pictures from today

via tumblr


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Erm... I don't know where to start.


----------



## Jayne1

Every day is a shopping day.


----------



## Jikena

I don't understand those huge sunglasses the K seem to wear all the time. It looks ridiculous to me.


----------



## zaara10

Chanel522 said:


> The computer image looks similar to Kendall but I see more Olivia Munn in the digital face.




That's exactly what I thought too! Olivia Munn has a lot of freckles though. She's half Filipino, right?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I dig that look...bye.


----------



## dr.pepper

I guess Kylie was too lazy to wear the buns in that denim on denim.


----------



## wildblood

Must she have a weave for her bag too?


----------



## starsinmyeyes

Oryx816 said:


> Those extensions are heinous.




Seriously. These pictures are hardly ads to sell her own hair extension line.


----------



## pixiejenna

wildblood said:


> Must she have a weave for her bag too?



Honestly the fur on her bag looks 100 times better than the krap on her head.


----------



## StopHammertime

wildblood said:


> Must she have a weave for her bag too?




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Encore Hermes

The fur on the bag charm has more life than that weave.


----------



## ByeKitty

Mark my words, orange and blue are the _it-colors_ of this season!


----------



## SanelaChanela

can anyone id the sunglasses?


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Ew. She looks so trashy. Not sexy or hot or whatever she wants to look. Gross fake hair, fake face, fake orange skin, tacky denim ensemble. She'll be embarrassed by these pictures in a few years.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

SMH she should be in school


----------



## Bag*Snob

SanelaChanela said:


> can anyone id the sunglasses?



Look back thru the posts- it was id'd recently.


----------



## berrydiva

I don't have an issue with her outfit...she just looks like a try hard. Would've looked cuter and effortless with a pair of skinny jeans, I think, but that's not her brand of style. She's advertising...werk!


----------



## terebina786

I play with my hair all the time. My friends actually call me out on it and ain't no weave or clip-ins going on up there.


----------



## SanelaChanela

Bag*Snob said:


> Look back thru the posts- it was id'd recently.


thanks found them   now i just have to hunt them down ....


----------



## knics33

Glitterandstuds said:


> SMH she should be in school



Lol right


----------



## glamourous1098

Just say no to denim pencil skirts!


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

The Chanel Salzburg NY Cruise dinner party. (March 30)


----------



## Tivo

It's becoming more and more obvious PMK is an actual madam.


----------



## Lounorada

Tivo said:


> It's becoming more and more obvious PMK is an actual madam.




Yep.


----------



## knics33

If Kendall would switch her hair up she would look SO much better. The center part and stringy look is just not flattering... it reminds me of a little girl who just got done playing on the playground lol. 

GiGi is stunning.


----------



## glamourous1098

Kendall's shirt looks like a bib.


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Los Angeles. (March 31)


----------



## Avril

Somebody needs to send that girl straight to a strict boarding school stat.


----------



## stylemepretty

So while Kendall is jetsetting around the world walking the runways and living life as a high fashion model, Kylie is busy being her usual thot self.


----------



## Bentley1

^ yep. It's really quite depressing. She is completely aimless and living a pointless existence.


----------



## berrydiva

ID on the shoes?


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> ID on the shoes?



Fendi 'Diana' boots


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Fendi 'Diana' boots




You ma'am are a beautiful soul!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She's been wearing the fugliest of fug boots lately. I wish she would stop.


----------



## shoegal

What about the sunglasses Lounorada?


----------



## Louiebabeee

That's a big scar on her leg....it wasn't there before was it?


----------



## missmoimoi

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> New York City.(March 31)




Name that bag?  Anyone?


----------



## Lounorada

shoegal said:


> What about the sunglasses Lounorada?



Stella McCartney 
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...creativeid=1&amp;LSlinkid=10&amp;LSoid=250561


----------



## shoegal

Thanks [emoji106]


----------



## Lounorada

missmoimoi said:


> Name that bag?  Anyone?



Marc Jacobs 'Incognito' bag
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Marc...ack/prod99520002/p.prod?ecid=BGALRZ77QPydcorE


----------



## Lounorada

shoegal said:


> Thanks [emoji106]


You're welcome!


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> You ma'am are a beautiful soul!


----------



## c0uture

Kylie looks 25, she has a great body though


----------



## pixiejenna

Louiebabeee said:


> That's a big scar on her leg....it wasn't there before was it?



It was not sure what it's from though.


----------



## wildblood

She's had that scar since she was young, dunno how she got it. I remember seeing it on the early seasons of KUWTK.


----------



## Humbugged

wildblood said:


> She's had that scar since she was young, dunno how she got it. I remember seeing it on the early seasons of KUWTK.





Playing hide and seek .

She tried to climb a fence with spikes on it ,slipped and stuck her leg on the fence .She then made it worse by puling it our herself instead of having someone come and lift her off.


----------



## ByeKitty

Humbugged said:


> Playing hide and seek .
> 
> She tried to climb a fence with spikes on it ,slipped and stuck her leg on the fence .She then made it worse by puling it our herself instead of having someone come and lift her off.



Yiikkkkeessssss


----------



## Brandless

Humbugged said:


> Playing hide and seek .
> 
> She tried to climb a fence with spikes on it ,slipped and stuck her leg on the fence .She then made it worse by puling it our herself instead of having someone come and lift her off.




Yikes! Was that caught on tape and shown on their show?


----------



## guccimamma

i imagine this girl sleeps until 2pm or later every day.


----------



## Humbugged

Brandless said:


> Yikes! Was that caught on tape and shown on their show?




This was before the show began .


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner was in a hurry - to see one of the most eagerly awaited movies of the year.

There was no stopping the 17-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star as she virtually zoomed down the arrivals line at the star-studded Furious 7 premiere on Wednesday.

Kylie didn't miss a step, looking bright and edgy in a silky red jacket that covered a tight-fitting white mini-dress along with lace-up black boots with high spike heels.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-action-Furious-7-premiere.html#ixzz3WAhELYea 
\


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like that jacket.


----------



## jclaybo

Lounorada said:


> Stella McCartney
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...creativeid=1&amp;LSlinkid=10&amp;LSoid=250561


You're amazing!

what about these 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...gram-saying-captured-heart.html#ixzz3Vj7PEI8y


----------



## charmesh

If that is one of the Govan sisters posing behind her, the guest list couldn't have that exclusive


----------



## berrydiva

So that dude with the tree trunk arms is her bodyguard? I'm here for his arms.


----------



## guccimamma

her lips look normal in those photos...what happened???


----------



## berrydiva

guccimamma said:


> her lips look normal in those photos...what happened???



Combination of smiling so her lips are stretched and no IG photo editing?


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

guccimamma said:


> her lips look normal in those photos...what happened???



And people say she uses Candylipz. That would definitely account for the deflating and major inflating that happens all the time.


----------



## glamourous1098

Avril said:


> Somebody needs to send that girl straight to a strict boarding school stat.



She'd get eaten alive at boarding school


----------



## Antonia

berrydiva said:


> So that dude with the tree trunk arms is her bodyguard? *I'm here for his arms*.


 

LOL!


----------



## michie

1..2..3 broken or shortened nails? Girl...


----------



## missmoimoi

Lounorada said:


> Marc Jacobs 'Incognito' bag
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Marc...d99520002/p.prod?ecid=BGALRZ77QPydcorE[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I've admired this bag online...oooh
> Have not seen irl since Holts stopped carrying Marc Jacobs handbags - will double check though.


----------



## Jayne1

guccimamma said:


> her lips look normal in those photos...what happened???


That's not normal, for her.  This is normal, probably never to be seen again:


----------



## Lounorada

jclaybo said:


> You're amazing!
> 
> what about these
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...gram-saying-captured-heart.html#ixzz3Vj7PEI8y


 




Those are Fendi 
http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/1022151?qxjkl=tsid:30065%7Ccat:Hy3bqNL2jtQ&c3ch=LinkShare&c3nid=Hy3bqNL2jtQ&utm_source=RAN_UK&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_campaign=Hy3bqNL2jtQ


----------



## Lounorada

missmoimoi said:


> Lounorada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs 'Incognito' bag
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Marc...ack/prod99520002/p.prod?ecid=BGALRZ77QPydcorE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I've admired this bag online...oooh
> Have not seen irl since Holts stopped carrying Marc Jacobs handbags - will double check though.
Click to expand...

 

You're welcome! It's a great, timeless bag.


----------



## jclaybo

Lounroada you are the best!

Kylie could be using Candylipz which is why she is frequently caught without her lips, but if thats the case she can only be out of the house a good 1-2 hours before her lips start deflating. I have candylipz and I also have the red lip suction cups and yeah they plump your lips temporarily. So her lips are like Cinderella


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> Fendi 'Diana' boots




Girl! Do you have a crystal ball or something?


----------



## Lounorada

dangerouscurves said:


> Girl! Do you have a crystal ball or something?


----------



## guccimamma

her eyes looked pretty, now they have a dead look. just emotionless with big fake eyelashes.

makes me sad, because she is so close in age to my kids...i hate to think about it.


----------



## littlerock

Louiebabeee said:


> That's a big scar on her leg....it wasn't there before was it?



Well, by the looks of it it is a pretty old scar. Fresh scars are not white like that. I'm guessing it was there before.


----------



## Jayne1

littlerock said:


> Well, by the looks of it it is a pretty old scar. Fresh scars are not white like that. I'm guessing it was there before.


It 's been there for a bit-- I noticed it quite a while ago.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is tall, slender and looks ready to take on the catwalk - indeed Kendall Jenner already stands out from her famous sisters. 

However there is an undeniable feature that the ladies of Keeping Up With The Kardashians all share. 

And the 19-year-old supermodel looked thrilled to reveal it as she arched her derriere for an Instagram photo in Los Angeles on Wednesday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ly-assets-basking-Cali-sun.html#ixzz3WDQx92KT


----------



## Tivo

Lies.


----------



## michie

Tivo said:


> Lies.



...fallacies...garbage...deceit---the only things that "run" in that family.


----------



## Saviola

Could Kendall and Cara be dating? I remember hearing rumors a while back and now I'm starting to question/wonder.


----------



## Encore Hermes

"what a difference a day makes.....24 little hours......


----------



## stylemepretty

She's a contortionist. That butt ain't hers.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Sasha2012 said:


> She is tall, slender and looks ready to take on the catwalk - indeed Kendall Jenner already stands out from her famous sisters.
> 
> However there is an undeniable feature that the ladies of Keeping Up With The Kardashians all share.
> 
> And the 19-year-old* supermodel *looked thrilled to reveal it as she arched her derriere for an Instagram photo in Los Angeles on Wednesday.


----------



## Bentley1

Yeah, they share something all right and it's called butt pads. Give Khloe back her butt pads and quite playing, Kendall.


----------



## arnott

Encore Hermes said:


> "what a difference a day makes.....24 little hours......





Bentley1 said:


> Yeah, they share something all right and it's called butt pads. *Give Khloe back her butt pads and quite playing, Kendall*.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Bentley1 said:


> Yeah, they share something all right and it's called butt pads. Give Khloe back her butt pads and quite playing, Kendall.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## StopHammertime

Sasha2012 said:


> She is tall, slender and looks ready to take on the catwalk - indeed Kendall Jenner already stands out from her famous sisters.
> 
> 
> 
> However there is an undeniable feature that the ladies of Keeping Up With The Kardashians all share.
> 
> 
> 
> And the 19-year-old supermodel looked thrilled to reveal it as she arched her derriere for an Instagram photo in Los Angeles on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ly-assets-basking-Cali-sun.html#ixzz3WDQx92KT




LOL. That is a struggle shot. She is pushing her butt out so hard, and they still had to use photoshop to add something in there. I am surprised Kendall would put out a picture like that, she seems proud of her model physique. I smell pmk behind this one


----------



## StopHammertime

jclaybo said:


> Lounroada you are the best!
> 
> Kylie could be using Candylipz which is why she is frequently caught without her lips, but if thats the case she can only be out of the house a good 1-2 hours before her lips start deflating. I have candylipz and I also have the red lip suction cups and yeah they plump your lips temporarily. So her lips are like Cinderella




I have heard the same thing. I was thinking about getting one myself  I am just hesitant because I hear it can cause bruising, I am very pale and my skin is sensitive. How do you like it?


----------



## Jikena

Can't blame her for wanting a little bit of butt when she's got none and all the women in her family have huge butts (even if they're fake). But come on, does she seriously think people can believe it's hers in this picture ?


----------



## Sasha2012

The pair have only been seen out a few times since rapper Tyga confirmed their romance last month.

But Kylie Jenner and her 25-year-old beau proved that they are easy riders as they were pictured out in his Polaris Slingshot three wheel motorcycle on Thursday afternoon.


The duo were instantly recognisable as they zoomed through Woodland Hills, California, in the unique $20,000 vehicle without a helmet.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-motorcycle-WITHOUT-helmet.html#ixzz3WHMMlmVi


----------



## Bag*Snob

I like that stupid looking vehicle but he was able to register it? I know the company was having problems getting it classified as vehicle and/or motorcycle.


----------



## poopsie

He just doesn't have that certain je ne sais quoi to pull that off.


----------



## Bentley1

He is one ugly guy. He is en par with French Panty level of grossness. These women have the absolute  WORST taste in men. This guy, French, kun-yee, Lamar, Humphries, blech I couldnt even fathom!


----------



## zaara10

So they're not interested in keeping it on the DL I guess... That's quite an attention seeking vehicle.


----------



## charmesh

Bentley1 said:


> He is one ugly guy. He is en par with French Panty level of grossness. These women have the absolute  WORST taste in men. This guy, French, kun-yee, Lamar, Humphries, blech I couldnt even fathom!



Hump looks a little more attractive now that he is free from their grasp. He is someone who has to age into good looks.


----------



## nastasja

Bentley1 said:


> He is one ugly guy.




You can say that again [emoji107][emoji107][emoji107]


----------



## ByeKitty

Bentley1 said:


> He is one ugly guy. He is en par with French Panty level of grossness. These women have the absolute  WORST taste in men. This guy, French, kun-yee, Lamar, Humphries, blech I couldnt even fathom!



Don't forget teef!


----------



## Bentley1

ByeKitty said:


> Don't forget teef!




Lmao! She's been with so many men I can't keep track. But he def belongs in the list of winners they've chosen [emoji14]


----------



## Bentley1

charmesh said:


> Hump looks a little more attractive now that he is free from their grasp. He is someone who has to age into good looks.




lol. I haven't seen him in a long time, but I can believe he's grown a little more Into his looks.


----------



## charmesh

Bentley1 said:


> lol. I haven't seen him in a long time, but I can believe he's grown a little more Into his looks.



I'd totally do him. But I like them young &dumb.


----------



## Bentley1

charmesh said:


> I'd totally do him. But I like them young &dumb.




[emoji28] Well alright now, charmesh. You go girl! He's definitely young and dumb lol


----------



## shiny_things

charmesh said:


> Hump looks a little more attractive now that he is free from their grasp. He is someone who has to age into good looks.



He is a lot more attractive in real life apparently.


----------



## AEGIS

charmesh said:


> Hump looks a little more attractive now that he is free from their grasp. He is someone who has to age into good looks.





Bentley1 said:


> lol. I haven't seen him in a long time, but I can believe he's grown a little more Into his looks.



Chris is def. better looking these days


----------



## pukasonqo

is he really dumb or was the magik of editing? i think he is good looking and is quite a talented sportsman
from khris to kanye was a downgrade, if the hump is dumb you can always look at those abs, with kanye you get krazy, pretentious krap and nothing worth looking at


----------



## charmesh

pukasonqo said:


> is he really dumb or was the magik of editing? i think he is good looking and is quite a talented sportsman
> from khris to kanye was a downgrade, if the hump is dumb you can always look at those abs, with kanye you get krazy, pretentious krap and nothing worth looking at



I don't think he is dumb. I just think he was a little too free with the truth for the Kardashisns & he couldn't open any doors for them. So he had to go.


----------



## pukasonqo

charmesh said:


> I don't think he is dumb. I just think he was a little too free with the truth for the Kardashisns & he couldn't open any doors for them. So he had to go.




i agree, he was quite naive and i think he entered the relationship in good faith, PMK didn't get him to leave  his b#%^ at the door as she had with lamar and lord dick(head)
at least he is doing well, a bit of a bruised ego but nothing he won't recover from


----------



## Bentley1

I found Kris H. To be an a@@. I don't think he should have been their puppet by any means, but the guy was a jerk and no woman would want to be treated the way he treated her. He was constantly putting her down and didn't have a gentlemanly bone in his body, just NO. I think people liked watching it happen bc it was directed towards Kim, but, in general, the guy was an immature little a@@. Glad she got rid of him.


----------



## Tivo

^^^Well the Kardashians bring out the worst in everyone and everything they associate with so...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^^ That's not an excuse for his bad behaviour. I can't stand the K's but Kris H was a rude jerk. He's no prize either.


----------



## Jikena

FreeSpirit71 said:


> ^^ That's not an excuse for his bad behaviour. I can't stand the K's but Kris H was a rude jerk. He's no prize either.



Yeah I couldn't stand him either. What was shown of him on the show  anyway. He and his sister did say that they manipulated him to make him  look like a jerk but... it's not like videos can lie, so, I don't know.


----------



## ByeKitty

I do believe that they would leave out the parts of someone being nice to create a "strong character". It could also be possible to turn jokes into rudeness by taking things out of context. Just speculating though, I haven't seen these episodes.


----------



## Tivo

Every man who is unlucky enough to attach themselves or be associated with this pit of vipers comes out worse for the wear. Every single one. That can not be a coincidence. The common denominator are those witches.


----------



## AEGIS

nahh idk if i think he is an actual jerk
i distinctly remember him standing up for Kim when Rob called her a whore and saying Rob should have his a$$ed kicked and that Kris babies him
i remember this bc this was the only english thing on late night tv when i was on vacation in a foreign country about 2 months ago


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Kendall hiking with some friends in Malibu. (April 4)


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Well that's not a flattering outfit.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie posted this and deleted it, people are accusing her of blackface and wanting to be black.









She left this picture up.







Her make up artist Joyce posted this with the hashtag secret project.







via instagram


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She's going to get creamed for that^


----------



## BPC

No comment on the pics other than, she has freakishly long hands. I've always thought so, but these pictures bring it out.


----------



## Sasha2012

FreeSpirit71 said:


> She's going to get creamed for that^



She's been trending on twitter.

Karrueche is adding her 2 cents.


----------



## MY2CENT

The only I can say is hahahahahahahahahahahaha wait let me catch my breath hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Why is she verified? And why is she giving advice?


----------



## pursegrl12

Um, she looks gold not black. Wtf?!? People are idiots and need to get a life. I actually think it looks really cool. I dunno?


----------



## Jennifer N

I want Kendall's Balenciaga sneakers. They're sick.

_Instagram_


----------



## starrysky

Jennifer N said:


> I want Kendall's Balenciaga sneakers. They're sick.
> 
> _Instagram_



That is the cutest pic of Kendall, she is so happy with that puppy.


----------



## berrydiva

I kind of like the effect in those pics of Kylie. She looks iridescent. I don't see where folks are getting that she's doing blackface....well I guess I can see where folks are making that a stretch.


----------



## zaara10

berrydiva said:


> I kind of like the effect in those pics of Kylie. She looks iridescent. I don't see where folks are getting that she's doing blackface....well I guess I can see where folks are making that a stretch.




The first pic immediately looked like blackface to me, then I read the quote & it made me think that she was saying she wished she was black. Idk. She's just an overall dummy. And not finishing HS is the biggest dummy move on her part. At the least these chicks should be getting their HS diploma!


----------



## poopsie

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie posted this and deleted it, people are accusing her of blackface and wanting to be black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She left this picture up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her make up artist Joyce posted this with the hashtag secret project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram






cue Shirley Bassey


----------



## Oryx816

poopsie said:


> cue Shirley Bassey




Looool!  Goldfiiiiiiinger!


----------



## arnott

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Well that's not a flattering outfit.



  It's showing her back fat I didn't know she had.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

pursegrl12 said:


> Um, she looks gold not black. Wtf?!? People are idiots and need to get a life. I actually think it looks really cool. I dunno?



Agreed.


----------



## shiny_things

Bentley1 said:


> I found Kris H. To be an a@@. I don't think he should have been their puppet by any means, but the guy was a jerk and no woman would want to be treated the way he treated her. He was constantly putting her down and didn't have a gentlemanly bone in his body, just NO. I think people liked watching it happen bc it was directed towards Kim, but, in general, the guy was an immature little a@@. Glad she got rid of him.



I did not get that at all from him. Plus they would have edited unfavourably for him seeing as that series ran around the time of the divorce. He constantly told her she was beautiful with no makeup and he loved her as she was. He put her down on her materialism and selfishness. He seemed miles better than Kanye's controlling ***, but maybe Kim cannot function properly without being controlled. PMK, then an abusive husband, then Kanye.


----------



## Jikena

Now that you say it, it's true that sometimes he was nice. He was natural and he tried to make Kim a more natural person (I remember a scene where he told her "if you love me you'll take the food I have from my mouth" and she did - I'm not saying this is a normal thing to do lol, but she wasn't like I'd see her now "oh no I'd never do that eww"). People in Kim's family, especially Khloe, never let him in. Probably because they got married after her family saw him like once. xD I remember that Khloe didn't understand his jokes and took them for agressivity when he was just trying to bone (I don't remember the jokes though). Plus, it was really weird seeing him wanting to live with Kim and his dogs and she didn't want to... nor did she want the dogs. She was a neat freak as well.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie's response to the blacklash on twitter.


----------



## keodi

pursegrl12 said:


> *Um, she looks gold not black. Wtf?!? People are idiots and need to get a life*. I actually think it looks really cool. I dunno?



agreed!


----------



## zaara10

How can she claim she's happy w/ the way God created her w/ her new lips & chest?


----------



## Bandwagons

Maybe Dr. God is her plastic surgeon?


----------



## YSoLovely

So "happy" with what God gave her that she's changing just about everything she got? 
And she's only 17, meaning she's only just begun...


----------



## manpursefan

Saviola said:


> Could Kendall and Cara be dating? I remember hearing rumors a while back and now I'm starting to question/wonder.



I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Suzan

I like her response


----------



## YSoLovely

Going to church today













http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mily-church-Kardashians-celebrate-Easter.html




My first impulse was wtf at Kendall's outfit, but then I remembered it's not a real church anyway.


----------



## Midge S

Great church h outfits there.  My parents would freak if . I tried to wear that to mass.


----------



## pursegrl12

Is it a club called Church???


----------



## whimsic

Is Kris pimking her daughters to Kod? 

I love Kylie's pics.. I wish I had iridescent skin


----------



## Lounorada

pursegrl12 said:


> Is it a club called Church???


----------



## pixiejenna

The first pic kylie has black face the other two she looks like a futuristic silver. Also I i don't know why she's trying to convince the world she's happy with the way god made her, her actions speak louder than words. If you were really happy you wouldn't have messed with your face, gotten a boob job, or slather tons of make up and fake hair to go out every day.

The more we see Kendall out and about with her friends the more i think they are paid friends(that all seem equally thirty). Other than her other model friends it's always a different group of people and occasionally jaden smith. Also with out the help of photoshop she lost her huge butt from her IG pic lol.


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> Going to church today
> 
> View attachment 2952404
> 
> 
> View attachment 2952405
> 
> 
> View attachment 2952406
> 
> 
> View attachment 2952407
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mily-church-Kardashians-celebrate-Easter.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first impulse was wtf at Kendall's outfit, but then I remembered it's not a real church anyway.


 

They all look a mess.


----------



## Lounorada

Kendull is just as much a fame-ho and as thirsty as the rest of them, only she seems to mask it better. But she aint fooling me...


----------



## Jikena

I love Kylie's bag.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Church Easter Sunday in West Hills. (April 5)


----------



## shiny_things

So apart from them being completely inappropriate church outfits, they also live a life that is completely the opposite of Christian. Sit yo hypocritical asses down.


----------



## glamourous1098

I really want to know at which church can you a) wear a crop top b) bring starbucks and c) show up holding your boyfriend's baby (is that whose kid that is?) after you babysat said kid when he was still married....


----------



## DC-Cutie

shiny_things said:


> sit yo hypocritical asses down.


 
amen!!!!


----------



## Jayne1

I remember a few years ago when Khloe was heavier with little boobs -- now she's slimmed down but the boobs got bigger.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall's Easter message on instagram.






via TMZ


----------



## Tivo

*exits thread*


----------



## CobaltBlu

*follows Tivo and shuts out lights*


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tivo said:


> *exits thread*


 


CobaltBlu said:


> *follows Tivo and shuts out lights*


 
I'll close the door


----------



## Lounorada

Tivo said:


> *exits thread*


 



CobaltBlu said:


> *follows Tivo and shuts out lights*


 


DC-Cutie said:


> I'll close the door


 

I'll padlock the door...


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> Kendall's Easter message on instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via TMZ




She made it so easy to prove that she's just as much a thot as her sisters.


----------



## labelwhore04

Crop tops to "church?" This family are a bunch of frauds. Even their church is fake.


----------



## dangerouscurves

MY2CENT said:


> The only I can say is hahahahahahahahahahahaha wait let me catch my breath hahahahahahahahahahaha




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Jikena

Sasha2012 said:


> Kendall's Easter message on instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via TMZ



And I thought she was at least a bit different from her sisters...


----------



## charmesh

She's not holding the baby. But who dresses like that for church? Looking at the baby I think Chyna dressed him and then sent him to his daddy's house. And you know that PMK had some flunky send out an email to everyone telling them to wear white.


----------



## StopHammertime

Jikena said:


> And I thought she was at least a bit different from her sisters...




Same. Makes me a little sad.


----------



## Jennifer N

Jikena said:


> And I thought she was at least a bit different from her sisters...





StopHammertime said:


> Same. Makes me a little sad.


That's not even Kendall. It's some other model. Probably found it on tumblr. http://ken-doll.tumblr.com/post/115603979892/not-kendall-but-i-wanna-know-who-it-is-cus-dang


----------



## Jikena

Jennifer N said:


> That's not even Kendall. It's some other model. Probably found it on tumblr. http://ken-doll.tumblr.com/post/115603979892/not-kendall-but-i-wanna-know-who-it-is-cus-dang



Thank for clarifying.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

It's still inappropriate for Easter...much like their "church" outfits.


----------



## Oryx816

glamourous1098 said:


> I really want to know at which church can you a) wear a crop top b) bring starbucks and c) show up holding your boyfriend's baby (is that whose kid that is?) after you babysat said kid when he was still married....





That would be KK Church.....Kokopelli Kardashian.
Uh, what kind of Christian church has a Kokopelli in the front?


***Also was there a buy one get one free event on mini YSL Sac du Jour?


----------



## madeinnyc

Tyga is a Kardashian/Jenner now [emoji88]


----------



## Yoshi1296

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> 
> 
> Church Easter Sunday in West Hills. (April 5)




LMFAO this is NOT what you wear to church I'm dying.

I actually love everyone's outfits (I love the white with the pastels) but still this is totally NOT COOL for church. 

And Tyga looks like a turtle. Yuck.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Lounorada said:


> Kendull is just as much a fame-ho and as thirsty as the rest of them, only she seems to mask it better. But she aint fooling me...


----------



## SpeedyJC

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie's response to the blacklash on twitter.



Love how she said she just had the time to head on social media. Her life consists of staging photo shoots for her Instagram account.


----------



## wildblood

Kendall, Jesus isn't buyin' what you're sellin'! Put a sweater on.


----------



## ByeKitty

Oryx816 said:


> That would be KK Church.....Kokopelli Kardashian.
> Uh, what kind of Christian church has a Kokopelli in the front?
> 
> 
> ***Also was there a buy one get one free event on mini YSL Sac du Jour?



It's the Khurkh of Sekond Khances, run by Kris and this shady pastor.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Really? To church? 


Warning kamel toe ahead
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
	

		
			
		

		
	



.
.
	

		
			
		

		
	



X17


----------



## lanasyogamama

Kendall's hiking and church outfits are making me think less of her body.  It's really just kind of skinny and nondescript, nothing sexy about it.  Giselle and Karlie Kloss both have long limbs, but better muscle tone.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Oh dear Lord Kendall...I love a crop top as much as any instahoe, but you best believe I'm serving some Betty Draper realness complete with pearls and maryjanes for Easter Sunday. Why can nobody in this family ever dress for the occasion? Like when Kim showed up to Brunch in a shiny evening gown.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

lanasyogamama said:


> Kendall's hiking and church outfits are making me think less of her body.  It's really just kind of skinny and nondescript, nothing sexy about it.  Giselle and Karlie Kloss both have long limbs, but better muscle tone.




Yeah she looks better in more clothes.


----------



## Jennifer N

I don't think the church they went to had a dress code. I saw some of the pap pics and the church goers in the background wore casual clothes like there was a dude wearing shorts and a t-shirt. I do think Kendall should've worn a more modest shirt even though she was dressed up.

My church doesn't even have a dress code. We don't care what you wear as long as you come to celebrate God. A lot of people wore really casual clothes at the Easter service today. I even wore jeans but with a nice top. I think most California churches are more laid back.


----------



## AEGIS

charmesh said:


> She's not holding the baby. But who dresses like that for church? Looking at the baby I think Chyna dressed him and then sent him to his daddy's house. And you know that PMK had some flunky send out an email to everyone telling them to wear white.



he is the only one dressed appropriately
he is dressed the way black babies dress for church
mason is in cut off shorts
these ppl dress up to go get coffee but wont dress up for the lord
jesus ain't die for this


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

shiny_things said:


> So apart from them being completely inappropriate church outfits, they also live a life that is completely the opposite of Christian. *Sit yo hypocritical asses down.*



Church is filled to the brim with hypocrites, lol. The Kardashians are not alone, they have plenty of company. 

I know many churches have a "Come as you are" dress code but  Crop tops? Really tho?


----------



## ByeKitty

I don't really care about being "appropriate for church" as I'm not a religious person... I have to commend Kendall for never showing kamel toe - she's beating this family's odds!


----------



## AEGIS

I know that ppl say that "god doesn't care" and i am always like ....but God had requirements for the Israelites before they could enter temple and praise him.  the God of the old testament very much cared about appearances.

anyway the Kardashians are like those awful ppl who show up to Casual Fridays at work in cut offs and spaghetti straps and ruin it for everyone else at the office.


----------



## bunnyr

Jennifer N said:


> I don't think the church they went to had a dress code. I saw some of the pap pics and the church goers in the background wore casual clothes like there was a dude wearing shorts and a t-shirt. I do think Kendall should've worn a more modest shirt even though she was dressed up.
> 
> 
> 
> My church doesn't even have a dress code. We don't care what you wear as long as you come to celebrate God. A lot of people wore really casual clothes at the Easter service today. I even wore jeans but with a nice top. I think most California churches are more laid back.




I've always gone to churches where people wore casual clothes if they chose to, I don't see anything wrong with this. However the k's are simply wearing very inappropriate clothing ie, need to be somewhat more covered.


----------



## charmesh

Jennifer N said:


> I don't think the church they went to had a dress code. I saw some of the pap pics and the church goers in the background wore casual clothes like there was a dude wearing shorts and a t-shirt. I do think Kendall should've worn a more modest shirt even though she was dressed up.
> 
> My church doesn't even have a dress code. We don't care what you wear as long as you come to celebrate God. A lot of people wore really casual clothes at the Easter service today. I even wore jeans but with a nice top. I think most California churches are more laid back.



There is a difference between casual & a crop top. I'm in California too. Nobody showed up too mass in crop tops. There was one girl in a strapless sundress but at least it looked as if it would have been appropriate for an afternoon wedding.


----------



## charmesh

AEGIS said:


> he is the only one dressed appropriately
> he is dressed the way black babies dress for church
> mason is in cut off shorts
> these ppl dress up to go get coffee but wont dress up for the lord
> jesus ain't die for this



I think that is the little boy church outfit of the season. The little white baby in the pew in front on me wore it with a vest. I've let my teenage son wear shorts with a button down but they were at least hemmed.


----------



## charmesh

bunnyr said:


> I've always gone to churches where people wore casual clothes if they chose to, I don't see anything wrong with this. However the k's are simply wearing very inappropriate clothing ie, need to be somewhat more covered.



This. Kanye wore an outfit that would have been acceptable for a homeless person to wear. If that's all they had I see nothing wrong for them coming to church in it. But Kanye isn't homeless. Kendall covers up more to parade around for coffee. But she dresses for the nightclub instead of church.


----------



## lvmk

Bandwagons said:


> Maybe Dr. God is her plastic surgeon?




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## charmesh

I'm going to go out on a limb and say that maybe Kendall wore that outfit to steal the spotlight. Kim managed to wrangle Kanye into coming to their fake church and there is the attention stealing, side eye queen duo of North and Penelope. I think she's gotten used to being the "star" and didn't want to be demoted back to lesser sister status for the day.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> The first pic kylie has black face the other two she looks like a futuristic silver. Also I i don't know why she's trying to convince the world she's happy with the way god made her, her actions speak louder than words. If you were really happy you wouldn't have messed with your face, gotten a boob job, or slather tons of make up and fake hair to go out every day.
> 
> The more we see Kendall out and about with her friends the more i think they are paid friends(*that all seem equally thirty*). Other than her other model friends it's always a different group of people and occasionally jaden smith. Also with out the help of photoshop she lost her huge butt from her IG pic lol.



Did you mean equally thirty or equally thirsty?


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> Did you mean equally thirty or equally thirsty?



Lol yes I meant thirsty! Her "candid" shots with her "friends" smell like Courtney  Stoddens "candid" photo shoots. Only she has a better pimp.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Lol yes I meant thirsty! Her "candid" shots with her "friends" smell like Courtney  Stoddens "candid" photo shoots. Only she has a better pimp.



I thought "thirty" would have worked too!


----------



## Sasha2012

More pictures heading to Easter service.

via tumblr


----------



## arnott

LOL @ her using her purse to cover her camel toe just like Khloe!


----------



## dangerouscurves

arnott said:


> LOL @ her using her purse to cover her camel toe just like Khloe!




These people are fools. Couldn't they just change the pants instead? If my clothes item doesn't make me feel comfortable I'd never wanna wear it!


----------



## chrycket1976

I just want to say I love Kendall's double chin and smile!


----------



## madeinnyc

I don't understand why they try to hide their faces and act all shy when PMK probably called the paps.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Tyra's jeans...........


----------



## stylemepretty

Encore Hermes said:


> Tyra's jeans...........



Tyra's ??


----------



## SummerMango

stylemepretty said:


> Tyra's ??




When I saw this on the notification, I thought, "Has Tyra started designing  jeans?" [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## toni93

Kylie looks horrific, she needs to be stopped. At least Kendall is still looking good, I hope she stays natural.


----------



## AEGIS

of course Kendall is thirsty...this is all she knows

Kylie and Kim are wearing the heaviest wigs.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Just no.


----------



## CeeJay

Why would a 17-year-old want to be with a man who has a young kid?  I just don't get it.  Not that I would have even gone out with a 25-year-old (or whatever his age is) at that time, but even in my early 20's, I wanted nothing to do with any man who already had kids.  Maybe it's just me, but having to be a step-mom at that age? .. no thank you!


----------



## guccimamma

the little boy looks good in his seersucker suit. the rest of them should sit on the curb outside.


----------



## charmesh

guccimamma said:


> the little boy looks good in his seersucker suit. the rest of them should sit on the curb outside.


Seersucker is one of the traditional choices for little boys on Easter. That's why I'm convinced that his mama dressed him and then sent him over to Tyga. I wonder if she knew that Tyga was going to use him as a Kardashian family prop


----------



## zaara10

charmesh said:


> Seersucker is one of the traditional choices for little boys on Easter. That's why I'm convinced that his mama dressed him and then sent him over to Tyga. I wonder if she knew that Tyga was going to use him as a Kardashian family prop




I think I were Blac Chyna I'd have a condition that my son couldn't be around the Ks.


----------



## keodi

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Church is filled to the brim with hypocrites, lol. The Kardashians are not alone, they have plenty of company.
> 
> *I know many churches have a "Come as you are" dress code but  Crop tops? Really tho?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> agreed!


----------



## sdkitty

madeinnyc said:


> I don't understand why they try to hide their faces and act all shy when PMK probably called the paps.


Hide?  They're famous as it is and then they show up in a big group all dressed in white.  Like anyone would not be looking at them?
Do they go to church just to show off and get their photo taken?
Really?  Is anything sacred?


----------



## guccimamma

in my head, there is a bouncer at the entrance of the church who looks them up and down...and turns this group around.

he allows the little boy in the suit in, and he gets to sit up front.


----------



## MY2CENT

I can't believe the things this family does unbelievable


----------



## Hermes4evah

What's the most repulsive about the whole "church outing" is that Kris is publicly endorsing her underage daughter's relationship with that man by having them all photographer together.  What a mother......


----------



## Hermes4evah

And I agree with those that think Tyga is extremely unattractive. Heck, Kanye is better looking than him.


----------



## poopsie

Ever since those Easter pics were posted I have had Boy George in my head singing " in the church of the poison mind in the church of the poison mind......."


----------



## littlerock

Hermes4evah said:


> And I agree with those that think Tyga is extremely unattractive. Heck, Kanye is better looking than him.



I don't think Kanye is (physically) unattractive. It's his personality that makes him that way. Wait, what thread am I in? Oops..

Wow@ Kendall & Kylie's church outfits. Speechless.


----------



## shiny_things

I'm an atheist, so I'm just about the chocolate at Easter, but it's about having basic respect for other people's beliefs. There will be people in that church just trying to worship and this bunch of clowns walk in making a scene amd dressing inappropriately.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

shiny_things said:


> I'm an atheist, so I'm just about the chocolate at Easter, but it's about having basic respect for other people's beliefs. There will be people in that church just trying to worship and this bunch of clowns walk in making a scene amd dressing inappropriately.



This is a very nice post  I'm a believer and I agree with what you said.


----------



## Encore Hermes

stylemepretty said:


> Tyra's ??





SummerMango said:


> When I saw this on the notification, I thought, "Has Tyra started designing  jeans?" [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Omg Tyga....tyga.  .......... mistake prone at 3:00 am


----------



## SummerMango

Encore Hermes said:


> Omg Tyga....tyga.  .......... mistake prone at 3:00 am




Hehehe it happens to me all the time too[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## too through

guccimamma said:


> in my head, there is a bouncer at the entrance of the church who looks them up and down...and turns this group around.
> 
> he allows the little boy in the suit in, and he gets to sit up front.


The "church" meets in the breakfast room of the Sheraton in the valley


----------



## wildblood

Why do they even bother with the facade of going to church? Their success is Satan's doing.


----------



## pukasonqo

shiny_things said:


> I'm an atheist, so I'm just about the chocolate at Easter, but it's about having basic respect for other people's beliefs. There will be people in that church just trying to worship and this bunch of clowns walk in making a scene amd dressing inappropriately.




well said
and to me this is more like the madam and the pimps parading their wares (except for the little ones that seem to be used as props) than actually celebrating anything religious, but hey, is the KKs i am talking about and they do have a god: ka$h


----------



## Jikena

shiny_things said:


> I'm an atheist, so I'm just about the chocolate at Easter, but it's about having basic respect for other people's beliefs. There will be people in that church just trying to worship and this bunch of clowns walk in making a scene amd dressing inappropriately.



I'm an atheist as well and yep, people going to church should dress modestly. It's respect.


----------



## labelwhore04

shiny_things said:


> I'm an atheist, so I'm just about the chocolate at Easter, but it's about having basic respect for other people's beliefs. There will be people in that church just trying to worship and this bunch of clowns walk in making a scene amd dressing inappropriately.



Their "church" is in a hotel conference room and "service" is given by a shady "pastor." So most likely they're the only people there, hopefully. I don't know anyone who would attend a fraudulent religious service by a Kardashian pastor.


----------



## Bentley1

lanasyogamama said:


> Kendall's hiking and church outfits are making me think less of her body.  It's really just kind of skinny and nondescript, nothing sexy about it.  Giselle and Karlie Kloss both have long limbs, but better muscle tone.




Yeah, we were saying months ago that she's untoned, especially in the world
Of "supermodels" and that she would need to work out If she wanted to be a VS Angel. It ticked a lot of TPFers off that "she's fine just as she is," etc lol
But, yep, she's skinny fat. Tall, thin but not a lick of tone or definition anywhere on her body. Not my cup of tea either.


----------



## CobaltBlu

So, hello, IRS, are you home??   
This family tithes 10% to this church and it meets in a hotel conference room still?

Either they are amassing huge building fund or....can it be?? Something shady is going on?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

CobaltBlu said:


> So, hello, IRS, are you home??
> This family tithes 10% to this church and it meets in a hotel conference room still?
> 
> Either they are amassing huge building fund or....can it be?? Something shady is going on?



Exactly ^^


----------



## bunnyr

Bentley1 said:


> Yeah, we were saying months ago that she's untoned, especially in the world
> Of "supermodels" and that she would need to work out If she wanted to be a VS Angel. It ticked a lot of TPFers off that "she's fine just as she is," etc lol
> But, yep, she's skinny fat. Tall, thin but not a lick of tone or definition anywhere on her body. Not my cup of tea either.




I agree. Nothing should come easy, and as a supermodel you're responsible to look a certain way otherwise why do people pay to look at you...


----------



## Lounorada

lanasyogamama said:


> Kendall's hiking and church outfits are making me think less of her body.  It's really just kind of skinny and nondescript, nothing sexy about it.  Giselle and Karlie Kloss both have long limbs, but better muscle tone.






Bentley1 said:


> Yeah, we were saying months ago that she's untoned, especially in the world
> Of "supermodels" and that she would need to work out If she wanted to be a VS Angel. It ticked a lot of TPFers off that "she's fine just as she is," etc lol
> But, yep, she's skinny fat. Tall, thin but not a lick of tone or definition anywhere on her body. Not my cup of tea either.




I agree. She has no muscle tone/definition, at all. You would think with her getting these modelling gigs that she would be going hard in the gym, working on getting the best body... But, no.
I'm guessing she does a similar style work-out as the rest of her sisters... absolutely nothing. Just put on gym clothes, show up, take a few 'working-out' pictures, get papped outside and go home.


----------



## CeeJay

Lounorada said:


> I agree. She has no muscle tone/definition, at all. You would think with her getting these modelling gigs that she would be going hard in the gym, working on getting the best body... But, no.
> I'm guessing she does a similar style work-out as the rest of her sisters... absolutely nothing. Just put on gym clothes, show up, take a few 'working-out' pictures, get papped outside and go home.



Cara Delvigne is the same, no muscle-tone per se .. and she's touted as another "supermodel".  Then again, those 2 are peas-in-a-pod; both like to party and don't see that they are incredibly lucky.  Someone like Karlie Kloss realizes that she is a "brand" (same as Cindy Crawford), so IMO .. she will have a lot more longevity that these two.  Karlie takes very good care of herself ..


----------



## arnott

Bentley1 said:


> Yeah, we were saying months ago that she's untoned, especially in the world
> Of "supermodels" and that she would need to work out If she wanted to be a VS Angel. It ticked a lot of TPFers off that "she's fine just as she is," etc lol
> But, yep,* she's skinny fat.* Tall, thin but not a lick of tone or definition anywhere on her body. Not my cup of tea either.



That's what I was going to say, but was afraid I'd get flamed.  She looks like she has gained a little weight and even has a slight muffin top sometimes.


----------



## yajaira

CeeJay said:


> Why would a 17-year-old want to be with a man who has a young kid?  I just don't get it.  Not that I would have even gone out with a 25-year-old (or whatever his age is) at that time, but even in my early 20's, I wanted nothing tser with any man who already had kids.  Maybe it's just me, but having to be a step-mom at that age? .. no thank you!


exactly! She has no idea how serious that is


----------



## SpeedyJC

CeeJay said:


> Cara Delvigne is the same, no muscle-tone per se .. and she's touted as another "supermodel".  Then again, those 2 are peas-in-a-pod; both like to party and don't see that they are incredibly lucky.  Someone like Karlie Kloss realizes that she is a "brand" (same as Cindy Crawford), so IMO .. she will have a lot more longevity that these two.  Karlie takes very good care of herself ..



I actually like Cara. I think she looks unique and interesting in her photos. Kendall on the other hand would be modeling for David's Bridal catalogs if she didn't have the connections she has.


----------



## Jikena

Skinny fat ? Kendall ?  She's super skinny ! Models are already skinny enough... I don't see any problem with her body. I see no body fat.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Jikena said:


> Skinny fat ? Kendall ?  She's super skinny ! Models are already skinny enough... I don't see any problem with her body. I see no body fat.



I don't think she has much definition. She doesn't look fit to me. Her size is fine (as you call it... skinny) but it's not remarkable, at least not for the campaigns she's getting, which IMO has more to do with the Kardashian/Jenners innate ability to attract attention.


----------



## sdkitty

yajaira said:


> exactly! She has no idea how serious that is


and what kind of mother would allow her 17-year-old to do this?
I realize when they get to a certain age, it may be hard to control them but if she's living with her mother and being supported by her, then I have to assume PMK is supportive of this relationship (or doesn't care)


----------



## sdkitty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I don't think she has much definition. She doesn't look fit to me. Her size is fine (as you call it... skinny) but it's not remarkable, at least not for the campaigns she's getting, which IMO has more to do with the Kardashian/Jenners innate ability to attract attention.


that's what makes me wonder if she will have longevity in her career.....or is she getting attention right now for the name and it won't last?


----------



## Lounorada

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I don't think she has much definition. She doesn't look fit to me. Her size is fine (as you call it... skinny) but it's not remarkable, at least not for the campaigns she's getting, which IMO has more to do with the Kardashian/Jenners innate ability to attract attention.


This.


----------



## Bentley1

arnott said:


> That's what I was going to say, but was afraid I'd get flamed.  She looks like she has gained a little weight and even has a slight muffin top sometimes.




The flaming may still happen! Lol [emoji13]


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.eonline.com/news/643438/...nner-s-pants-because-of-course-she-does-watch

*Kylie Jenner Sticks Her Hand Down Kendall Jenner's Pants Because Of Course She DoesWatch!*

Kendall and Kylie Jenner may give you some eye candy here and there on Instagram, but apparently Snapchat is where the party's at.

The two ladies have been sharing a bunch of gems on the widely used social media app (thanks to Kylie's account) and the latest will just leave you speechless. While watching the 17-year-old's "story" today, you'll experience a bunch of noteworthy moments.
For instance, there's Kendall licking the straw of her juice, then there's Kylie illustrating how hard it is to grind on Kendall's booty because she's so tall, and then there's the moment that will you have questioning if you should continue to watch or not because it makes you slightly uncomfortable but then you can't look away so it's very confusing...

And that's when Kylie does a reach-around and puts her hand down Kendall's pants. Yup. It even shocked the gal-pal recording the video.

When she's not showing the world just how close she is with her older sister, Kylie is snapchatting sexy selfies and even photos of herself hanging out with rumored boyfriend Tyga.

Just last week, the brunette babe flashed her famous pout and attention-grabbing cleavage that outlived it's 10-second lifeline on the app, thanks to a screenshot and the Internet. She also posted a photo of her and Tyga while the rapper was on the phone with a sunglass emoji face (because he's so cool and stuff, get it?).

Nonetheless, we can't wait to see what type of adventure Kylie's Snapchat story will take us next.


----------



## jclaybo

That is one disgusting family


----------



## Tivo

They are vile. They don't have boundaries and that's scary. They are capable of anything.


----------



## stylemepretty

Gross.


----------



## DC-Cutie

After the cooch smelling incident, these chicks have no boundaries


----------



## arnott

Bentley1 said:


> The flaming may still happen! Lol [emoji13]



:boxing:


----------



## Oryx816

DC-Cutie said:


> After the cooch smelling incident, these chicks have no boundaries




Uh, I don't know what this is in reference to but I am soooooo delighted that I missed it!


----------



## pixiejenna

Eww what is up with Kris's kids they all can't keep thier hands too them selves even when they are with each other. Didn't Kourt & Kim have a 3 way way to follow in your big sisters steps girls, one step away from staring in thier very own porn together. *gags*


----------



## MegsVC

I'm going to ignore that revolting video that was just posted, and say that a little while ago (fashion week?) I thought that Kendall (no Jenner) looks like she is tall and slim thanks to genetics, but also thanks to being young.. And her body shape looked to me like it was going to fill out and put on some weight as she gets older (not that it's a bad thing,) and the model body that comes so easily to her now, is going to take a lot of work to maintain, or her career is going to fade out...


----------



## arnott

MegsVC said:


> I'm going to ignore that revolting video that was just posted, and say that a little while ago (fashion week?) I thought that Kendall (no Jenner) looks like she is tall and slim thanks to genetics, but also thanks to being young.. And her body shape looked to me like it was going to fill out and put on some weight as she gets older (not that it's a bad thing,) and the model body that comes so easily to her now, is going to take a lot of work to maintain, or her career is going to fade out...



Do  you think she'll have the work ethic to maintain it?


----------



## StopHammertime

Oh my god. If a family member did that to me I would never talk to them again. Disgusting.


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.eonline.com/news/643438/...nner-s-pants-because-of-course-she-does-watch
> 
> *Kylie Jenner Sticks Her Hand Down Kendall Jenner's Pants Because Of Course She DoesWatch!*
> 
> Kendall and Kylie Jenner may give you some eye candy here and there on Instagram, but apparently Snapchat is where the party's at.
> 
> The two ladies have been sharing a bunch of gems on the widely used social media app (thanks to Kylie's account) and the latest will just leave you speechless. While watching the 17-year-old's "story" today, you'll experience a bunch of noteworthy moments.
> For instance, there's Kendall licking the straw of her juice, then there's Kylie illustrating how hard it is to grind on Kendall's booty because she's so tall, and then there's the moment that will you have questioning if you should continue to watch or not because it makes you slightly uncomfortable but then you can't look away so it's very confusing...
> 
> And that's when Kylie does a reach-around and puts her hand down Kendall's pants. Yup. It even shocked the gal-pal recording the video.
> 
> When she's not showing the world just how close she is with her older sister, Kylie is snapchatting sexy selfies and even photos of herself hanging out with rumored boyfriend Tyga.
> 
> Just last week, the brunette babe flashed her famous pout and attention-grabbing cleavage that outlived it's 10-second lifeline on the app, thanks to a screenshot and the Internet. She also posted a photo of her and Tyga while the rapper was on the phone with a sunglass emoji face (because he's so cool and stuff, get it?).
> 
> Nonetheless, we can't wait to see what type of adventure Kylie's Snapchat story will take us next.


 






SMH. They are a disgusting bunch of people. I don't know what's worse, that they are sisters doing that or that Kylie is 17 (or possibly younger) in that video. So wrong on so many levels.
And something tells me that this video is tame compared to other stuff they prob get up to. *shudders*


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Gross.


----------



## daffyduck

This family will do anything to get attention from viewers and to keep their ratings. Their reality is so fake that they have no choice but to live out their lies.


----------



## yajaira

At work i am forced to watch their show........my god how is that still on the air? Everything is so boring and dumb and fake it must be for morons


----------



## redney

yajaira said:


> At work i am forced to watch their show........my god how is that still on the air? Everything is so boring and dumb and fake it must be for morons



what type of work do you do where you are forced to watch such trash??!!

they are disgusting, seriously. how much power does PMK have over E! or Ryan Seacrest that these shows aren't just cancelled.


----------



## chowlover2

Their ratings are not even that high, about a million viewers each week. Walking Dead was cables highest rated show on Sun night, they have close to 8 million viewers. E! has nothing else to offer is what I'm guessing.


----------



## berrydiva

chowlover2 said:


> Their ratings are not even that high, about a million viewers each week. Walking Dead was cables highest rated show on Sun night, they have close to 8 million viewers. E! has nothing else to offer is what I'm guessing.


Think TWD is higher averaging around 13-14million viewers per episode; season finale pulled in ~16 million alone. They have about a 8 nielsen rating, I think you mean.

Just checked KUWTK ratings and they're about 2 million per episode with a 1 nielsen rating. Only dropped about 1-1.5 mill in ratings since they've been on....that's not that bad.


----------



## littlerock

^ Yeah, TWD gets a higher rating. The networks don't care too much about overall viewers, as much as the ratings in the targeted demographic. TWD is the highest scripted show on cable and Duck Dynasty is the highest non-scripted show on cable.


----------



## berrydiva

littlerock said:


> ^ Yeah, TWD gets a higher rating. The networks don't care too much about overall viewers, as much as the ratings in the targeted demographic. TWD is the highest scripted show on cable and Duck Dynasty is the highest non-scripted show on cable.



I'm curious what their ratings are overall if they're coming in with 14 million in target demo....I'm sure it's impressive.


----------



## littlerock

berrydiva said:


> I'm curious what their ratings are overall if they're coming in with 14 million in target demo....I'm sure it's impressive.



I think their highest was around 17m overall and 11m in the demo. Maybe the 14 number you saw was older "overall" number? Unless there has been new number recently that I haven't seen (entirely possible!!) I think this was like 6 months ago from what I remember.


----------



## littlerock

berrydiva said:


> I'm curious what their ratings are overall if they're coming in with 14 million in target demo....I'm sure it's impressive.





littlerock said:


> I think their highest was around 17m overall and 11m in the demo. Maybe the 14 number you saw was older "overall" number? Unless there has been new number recently that I haven't seen (entirely possible!!) I think this was like 6 months ago from what I remember.



You're right.. looks like they've gone up since I was last following.. 14 is the demo number. (Looks like total viewers was around 20m)

Anyway, back to kardashians.. they don't have very high ratings but their popularity brings stuff to the table, regardless.


----------



## Jennifer N

That video was gross.  Kylie knows what she is doing by uploading these controversial snapchats. People are talking about her. She also just confirmed she got nipple piercings on snapchat.


----------



## AEGIS

why are they videotaping that?


----------



## michie

Why is Kendall acting like she was caught off guard? Who caresses their sister's stomach that way? This family is vile AF. I wouldn't doubt for a minute that they're incestuous. It's hiding in plain sight.


----------



## StopHammertime

michie said:


> Why is Kendall acting like she was caught off guard? Who caresses their sister's stomach that way? This family is vile AF. I wouldn't doubt for a minute that they're incestuous. It's hiding in plain sight.




Was it just her stomach? I'm not about to watch it again to figure that out. I thought she was going for something else.... Oh god I need to scrub that out of my brain, so nasty.


----------



## michie

StopHammertime said:


> Was it just her stomach? I'm not about to watch it again to figure that out. I thought she was going for something else.... Oh god I need to scrub that out of my brain, so nasty.



Only because I saw the denim label placement did I know that was her front.


----------



## SpeedyJC

yajaira said:


> At work i am forced to watch their show........my god how is that still on the air? Everything is so boring and dumb and fake it must be for morons



Forced to watch the Kardashians? Good gosh where do you work? Guantanamo Bay?


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Photoshoot in Malibu. (April 7)


----------



## Hermes4evah

Kylie looks so much prettier and more her age without the enhanced lips (however she does them) and heavy makeup/spider lashes.  She still needs to ditch the Mortician Adams hair.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Really dirty.


----------



## Jennifer N

LMAO I can't stop laughing at Kylie falling down on the beach https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxELkW2_rUA


----------



## AEGIS

wait
her lips are normal


----------



## KrissieNO.5

SpeedyJC said:


> Forced to watch the Kardashians? Good gosh where do you work? Guantanamo Bay?



hahaha omg yes!!!


----------



## czarina111

Her lips are clearly filled up. She's just not using a bucket of lipstick and liner on them, that's all.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Total vomit!


----------



## pukasonqo

black palazzo pants to go to the beach?


----------



## dangerouscurves

sasha2012 said:


> http://www.eonline.com/news/643438/...nner-s-pants-because-of-course-she-does-watch
> 
> 
> 
> *kylie jenner sticks her hand down kendall jenner's pants because of course she doeswatch!*
> 
> 
> 
> kendall and kylie jenner may give you some eye candy here and there on instagram, but apparently snapchat is where the party's at.
> 
> 
> 
> The two ladies have been sharing a bunch of gems on the widely used social media app (thanks to kylie's account) and the latest will just leave you speechless. While watching the 17-year-old's "story" today, you'll experience a bunch of noteworthy moments.
> 
> For instance, there's kendall licking the straw of her juice, then there's kylie illustrating how hard it is to grind on kendall's booty because she's so tall, and then there's the moment that will you have questioning if you should continue to watch or not because it makes you slightly uncomfortable but then you can't look away so it's very confusing...
> 
> 
> 
> And that's when kylie does a reach-around and puts her hand down kendall's pants. Yup. It even shocked the gal-pal recording the video.
> 
> 
> 
> When she's not showing the world just how close she is with her older sister, kylie is snapchatting sexy selfies and even photos of herself hanging out with rumored boyfriend tyga.
> 
> 
> 
> Just last week, the brunette babe flashed her famous pout and attention-grabbing cleavage that outlived it's 10-second lifeline on the app, thanks to a screenshot and the internet. She also posted a photo of her and tyga while the rapper was on the phone with a sunglass emoji face (because he's so cool and stuff, get it?).
> 
> 
> 
> Nonetheless, we can't wait to see what type of adventure kylie's snapchat story will take us next.


----------



## myown

AEGIS said:


> wait
> her lips are normal



i noticed that too


----------



## Tivo

She hasn't reupped on her weekly injections. That stuff does wear off after a while, I think.


----------



## Encore Hermes

This is from one of their media sites, maybe snapchat


----------



## Tivo

These people are...just forget it. Like a broken record.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I thought we all left and locked this place up?


----------



## Jikena

I don't get it, who's on the picture ?


----------



## StopHammertime

Jikena said:


> I don't get it, who's on the picture ?




Another incestual moment between Kylie and Kendall. Excuse me ladies rojectile vomit:


----------



## CeeJay

Jennifer N said:


> LMAO I can't stop laughing at Kylie falling down on the beach https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxELkW2_rUA



Malibu? .. I don't think so.  It looks a lot like the area of PCH closer to Santa Monica, near the California incline (that then goes onto Ocean Avenue).  I smell a rat ..


----------



## Jayne1

CeeJay said:


> Malibu? .. I don't think so.  It looks a lot like the area of PCH closer to Santa Monica, near the California incline (that then goes onto Ocean Avenue).  I smell a rat ..



What do you mean?


----------



## CeeJay

Jayne1 said:


> What do you mean?



I'm wondering if these are old photos, not recent ones.  All the other pictures we've seen of Kylie lately have been with her obviously plumped up lips.  Heck, if they can't even get the location right, how would they know if these pics aren't recent?!?!


----------



## Jayne1

CeeJay said:


> I'm wondering if these are old photos, not recent ones.  All the other pictures we've seen of Kylie lately have been with her obviously plumped up lips.  Heck, if they can't even get the location right, how would they know if these pics aren't recent?!?!



Oh -- good point!


----------



## Encore Hermes

I think they are new pics but probably they are shooting for pac sun and they are downplaying her lips with makeup. I think I see filler, not color.


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> I think they are new pics but probably they are shooting for pac sun and they are downplaying her lips with makeup. I think I see filler, not color.


Sideways, I saw filler too.


----------



## zaara10

All that kissing & touching is weird. I found it strange too when they'd sit on Rob's lap & cuddle w/ him.


----------



## dangerouscurves

This family is sick. Like, sick. I can't find other words to describe it.


----------



## clevercat

Encore Hermes said:


> This is from one of their media sites, maybe snapchat




OK, so this is beyond gross. Is there no level too low for them to stoop to? Oh wait, no there isn't.
And with that, I'm out of here. I can't take this odious family one more moment.


----------



## bag-princess

Tivo said:


> She hasn't reupped on her weekly injections. That stuff does wear off after a while, I think.



omg - you have to do it weekly????



CobaltBlu said:


> I thought we all left and locked this place up?







StopHammertime said:


> *Another incestual moment between Kylie and Kendall*. Excuse me ladies rojectile vomit:




that is so disgusting!


----------



## berrydiva

Encore Hermes said:


> This is from one of their media sites, maybe snapchat




Well this is special.


----------



## Ladybug09

CeeJay said:


> I'm wondering if these are old photos, not recent ones.  All the other pictures we've seen of Kylie lately have been with her obviously plumped up lips.  Heck, if they can't even get the location right, how would they know if these pics aren't recent?!?!


I didn't think they were recent either....Kylie's face shape even looks like her OLD face. Lips were Very thin in that other pic also.


----------



## lanasyogamama

They're always having to out do themselves in terms of shock value.  I thought it was gross when Kylie's selfies were full of her looking at her sister's boobs with a super sexy face on, so now she actually has to touch her. Gross.


----------



## guccimamma

too through said:


> The "church" meets in the breakfast room of the Sheraton in the valley



i guess it's a good thing they didn't all show up in bathrobes


----------



## redney

guccimamma said:


> i guess it's a good thing they didn't all show up in bathrobes



May not matter since they likely make up most, if not all, of the "congregation."


----------



## ChanelMommy

Hermes4evah said:


> Kylie looks so much prettier and more her age without the enhanced lips (however she does them) and heavy makeup/spider lashes.  She still needs to ditch the Mortician Adams hair.



Yes


----------



## Queenpixie

kylie pictured out of epione = fish lips are back


----------



## yajaira

Hmm i smell a sex tape coming out kendall and kylie lesbian incest expiernce.....


----------



## littlerock

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> Photoshoot in Malibu. (April 7)



Wait, her lips look normal again. I'm so confused.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

yajaira said:


> Hmm i smell a sex tape coming out kendall and kylie lesbian incest expiernce.....



Oh lawd! Don't say it out loud. It might happen. Blech.


----------



## poopsie

yajaira said:


> Hmm i smell a sex tape coming out kendall and kylie lesbian incest expiernce.....





smell and sex tape in the same sentence ::::::::::shudder::::::::::


----------



## redney

yajaira said:


> Hmm i smell a sex tape coming out kendall and kylie lesbian incest expiernce.....



what else is this family "famous" for?


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/04/09/kylie-jenner-dyes-her-long-hair-bright-aqua-blue/

Kylie Jenner has dyed her hair once again!

The 17-year-old reality star showed off her long, aqua blue do on Instagram, and this time its her entire mane.

the road trip begins.., she captioned it.

In case you missed it, check out Kylie in these brand new clips from this weeks episode of Keeping Up With the Kardashians, which airs this Sunday, April 12 @ 9PM on E!


----------



## redney

lol she looks ridiculous.


----------



## yajaira

They mean she put a wig on


----------



## arnott

Jennifer N said:


> That video was gross.  Kylie knows what she is doing by uploading these controversial snapchats. People are talking about her. *She also just confirmed she got nipple piercings on snapchat*.



Did she have to get parental permission to do that?


----------



## Sasha2012

They're both supposedly single.

But perhaps not for much longer, as Kendall Jenner, 19, and Justin Bieber, 21, surely sparked rumours of a budding romance on Thursday.

Justin posted a captionless intimate picture of himself holding onto the Keeping Up With The Kardashians star's hips while soaking up the sun in Los Angeles.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-intimate-Instagram-snaps.html#ixzz3WtAbdl5W


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/04/09...hians-style-my-outfits-suck-compared-to-hers/

*Kendall Jenner Loves Kim Kardashian's Style: My Outfits Suck Compared to Hers!*

Kendall Jenner is all about high fashion in Harpers Bazaars May 2015 issue.

Heres what 19-year-old model had to share with the mag:

On Karl Lagerfeld calling her the girl of the moment: I started this hoping that it would have longevity. I didnt come into this thinking its going to be a fun thing that Im going to do on the side. Its something I want to do my whole life. Its a career, so I needed to be really gentle with it. We had to pick and choose things very specifically.

On how she became pals with Cara Delevingne, Joan Smalls, & Gigi Hadid: Just through work. I think its super important. You have to be around these girls for work, for parties, for events, for shows, especially. Its good to have a set of girlfriends that you can stand being around. You have to be around these people all the time!

On whose style she loves: I really admire Kims style. Its insane. She really knows how to work her style with her body. I think she could be a major fashion icon. Its so fun to be in Paris with her, but Ill walk out and be like, Oh, my God, I love my outfit, and then Ill see Kim and Ill be like, My outfit sucks compared to yours!

On her dream date: I dont know, a nice dinner. I love, like, being outside at night. I know that sounds really random, but I love being on the beach or anywhere outside at night. I think its beautiful and romantic.

For more from Kendall, visit HarpersBazaar.com.


----------



## pixiejenna

yajaira said:


> They mean she put a wig on



Pretty much lol







Sasha2012 said:


> They're both supposedly single.
> 
> But perhaps not for much longer, as Kendall Jenner, 19, and Justin Bieber, 21, surely sparked rumours of a budding romance on Thursday.
> 
> Justin posted a captionless intimate picture of himself holding onto the Keeping Up With The Kardashians star's hips while soaking up the sun in Los Angeles.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-intimate-Instagram-snaps.html#ixzz3WtAbdl5W



Oh god I'm sure pmk is peeing herself in glee. They are a match made in tabloid heaven!


----------



## Oryx816

Ugh, she admires Kim's style!?!
Soon she will sprout a gigantic a** and lips and claim they are God given and that she has had them all along!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She's been ok in some campaigns but those shots above....she is just NOT bringing it.


----------



## shoegal

FreeSpirit71 said:


> She's been ok in some campaigns but those shots above....she is just NOT bringing it.




Agreed - her arm placement in the last two look awkward and posed.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Karl  shot the pics. 
Did he PS her eyes larger?


----------



## dangerouscurves

How much did Kendall get paid to say that BS about her admiring the way Kim dresses? Because, if she really thinks so, she'd dress like Kim! But she doesn't!


----------



## AEGIS

she looks like the overrated and maufactured creation she is
and she is LYING about kim looking better than her
she ALWAYS looks better than Kim
i feel like she has to say that per the contract she signed w/Kanye to put her on


----------



## Tivo

Kim needs her to say it because nobody else is.


----------



## Ladybug09

FreeSpirit71 said:


> She's been ok in some campaigns but those shots above....she is just NOT bringing it.


She Looks the same in EVERY SINGLE photo shoot that she does.


----------



## Jayne1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> She's been ok in some campaigns but those shots above....she is just NOT bringing it.


Yeah -- I'm getting very tired of her blank face.


----------



## Hermes4evah

If Bazaar starts featuring Kardashians, I'm going to cry. It's been my favorite fashion magazine most of my adult life. I quit buying Vogue when it lost all fashion credibility and class by featuring Kim. I thought Bazaar knew better. [emoji22]


----------



## michie

I'm really starting to believe all the "prostitution" rumors about this family. How else did this girl go from 0-100 in the modeling world?


----------



## glamourous1098

Do less Kendall.  Stay away from Bieber and shut up about Kim.


----------



## charmesh

pixiejenna said:


> Pretty much lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh god I'm sure pmk is peeing herself in glee. They are a match made in tabloid heaven!


PMK is probably praying to Satan right now that the condom breaks.


----------



## labelwhore04

michie said:


> I'm really starting to believe all the "prostitution" rumors about this family. How else did this girl go from 0-100 in the modeling world?



It all happened really fast too. She was doing modelling for a while but the last year or so she's skyrocketed, i think it all went uphill when she turned 18, coincidence?


----------



## CeeJay

I read a very interesting article the other day, where Aerin Lauder (yes of the Cosmetics giant) actually said that many brands are rethinking their strategy on how they present their brand .. and a LOT of it has to do with social media and the millennial youth.  

They now want to hire 'people' who have a large following on Instagram or Twitter, etc. - as opposed to the model themselves.  So, it makes sense that she's getting all these jobs; think about how many followers she has as opposed to some other model who would actually be MUCH better!  It sucks, but it made sense .. I think Kendull is truly a horrible model.  She's (somewhat) pretty, but definitely not in the league of a Karlie Kloss!


----------



## Jayne1

charmesh said:


> PMK is probably praying to Satan right now that the condom breaks.


Praying?  I thought she offered up hapless souls.  Who could it be this time.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

CeeJay said:


> I read a very interesting article the other day, where Aerin Lauder (yes of the Cosmetics giant) actually said that many brands are rethinking their strategy on how they present their brand .. and a LOT of it has to do with social media and the millennial youth.
> 
> They now want to hire 'people' who have a large following on Instagram or Twitter, etc. - as opposed to the model themselves.  So, it makes sense that she's getting all these jobs; think about how many followers she has as opposed to some other model who would actually be MUCH better!  It sucks, but it made sense .. I think Kendull is truly a horrible model.  She's (somewhat) pretty, but definitely not in the league of a Karlie Kloss!



Yep, unfortunately, we're aware of that :/


----------



## charmesh

Jayne1 said:


> Praying?  I thought she offered up hapless souls.  Who could it be this time.


Probably Bruce's unborn grandchild or Mason. She won't be able to exploit the children of Bruce's first families. And male Kardashian descendants don't matter. She's probably building an alter as we speak.


----------



## charmesh

Kylie


----------



## Oryx816

charmesh said:


> Kylie




Thanks for the morning mishegas!


----------



## yajaira

So how long until kylie gets too old for tyga and he dumps her and gets his new child victim.....i give it six months


----------



## NicolesCloset

glamourous1098 said:


> Do less Kendall.  Stay away from Bieber and shut up about Kim.



 see I think the beibs Should run back to selena as quickly as possible. Although I'm a sucker for the show ,as many are.I think there is something that screams run...... :sly:


----------



## SpeedyJC

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/04/09...hians-style-my-outfits-suck-compared-to-hers/
> 
> *Kendall Jenner Loves Kim Kardashian's Style: My Outfits Suck Compared to Hers!*
> 
> Kendall Jenner is all about high fashion in Harpers Bazaars May 2015 issue.
> 
> Heres what 19-year-old model had to share with the mag:
> 
> On Karl Lagerfeld calling her the girl of the moment: I started this hoping that it would have longevity. I didnt come into this thinking its going to be a fun thing that Im going to do on the side. Its something I want to do my whole life. Its a career, so I needed to be really gentle with it. We had to pick and choose things very specifically.
> 
> On how she became pals with Cara Delevingne, Joan Smalls, & Gigi Hadid: Just through work. I think its super important. You have to be around these girls for work, for parties, for events, for shows, especially. Its good to have a set of girlfriends that you can stand being around. You have to be around these people all the time!
> 
> On whose style she loves: I really admire Kims style. Its insane. She really knows how to work her style with her body. I think she could be a major fashion icon. Its so fun to be in Paris with her, but Ill walk out and be like, Oh, my God, I love my outfit, and then Ill see Kim and Ill be like, My outfit sucks compared to yours!
> 
> On her dream date: I dont know, a nice dinner. I love, like, being outside at night. I know that sounds really random, but I love being on the beach or anywhere outside at night. I think its beautiful and romantic.
> 
> For more from Kendall, visit HarpersBazaar.com.



Does anyone watch America's Next Top Model?

I watched the first couple seasons and these photos of Kendall look like the amateur photo shoots Tyra use to have the girls do. I can just picture Tyra looking at these pics and telling Kendall she didn't bring the fierce.


----------



## redney

NicolesCloset said:


> see I think the beibs Should run back to selena as quickly as possible. Although I'm a sucker for the show ,as many are.I think there is something that screams run...... :sly:



No way! That pack of witches destroys every male in their path. Let them ruin that little punk too!


----------



## NicolesCloset

They will!! And fast  I honestly think justin is doing all this for show to make selena jealous.  All these kids run in the same circles. These pics are fake like someone else had mentioned. I was never one to knock the kklan but,  these are girls kendall, kylie, that baldwin thing who befriended Selena and now are all over her ex on social media . Please!!! This is attention grabbing at its best.


----------



## Tivo

charmesh said:


> Kylie


Yep Kylie will look just like Kim next year.


----------



## ByeKitty

yajaira said:


> So how long until kylie gets too old for tyga and he dumps her and gets his new child victim.....i give it six months


Well he could be like Scott, sticking around because he's comfortable benefitting from the Kardashian wealth...


----------



## Encore Hermes

I think she will dump him when she is 18 because she will want to play around.


----------



## redney

Encore Hermes said:


> I think she will dump him when she is 18 because she will want to play around.



Or only if PMK finds someone who's a step up.


----------



## michie

CeeJay said:


> I read a very interesting article the other day, where Aerin Lauder (yes of the Cosmetics giant) actually said that many brands are rethinking their strategy on how they present their brand .. and a LOT of it has to do with social media and the millennial youth.
> 
> They now want to hire 'people' who have a large following on Instagram or Twitter, etc. - as opposed to the model themselves.  So, it makes sense that she's getting all these jobs; think about how many followers she has as opposed to some other model who would actually be MUCH better!  It sucks, but it made sense .. I think Kendull is truly a horrible model.  She's (somewhat) pretty, but definitely not in the league of a Karlie Kloss!



Uh...yeah...kinda. But, I'm gonna go in eyes wide open and say that social media ain't nothing but a kitty cat catalog of chicks for sale. All of these women have the same bio nowadays: "For booking: ____________ @gmail.com". Booking WHAT??? And, at a GMAIL address, not an agency or talent manager. Pssshhh. If you think it's all about "who you know" in the real world, what do you think is happening with these "models"? These chicks are being passed around like blunts, plain and simple.


----------



## yajaira

Encore Hermes said:


> I think she will dump him when she is 18 because she will want to play around.



I think shes too slutty to do the right thing she will have 3 at a time.....


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/04/10/kendall-jenner-kicks-off-coachella-with-justin-bieber-pda/

Kendall Jenner shows off some skin in a bikini top and vest while walking the fairgrounds during day one of the 2015 Coachella Music Festival on Friday (April 10) in Indio, Calif.

The 19-year-old model was seen hanging out with her BFF Hailey Baldwin while checking out the music early on in the day.

The day before, Kendall spent time with her friend Justin Bieber and he posted photos on his Instagram account showing them engaging in some PDA. See below!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Is it just me or does her face look a little off


----------



## Oryx816

I'm not feeling the Kocahontas look.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Fringed something or other? Check
hippie vesty thing? Check
Faux hippie jewellery? Check

I feel like there's a Coachella Fashion #101 for Dummies floating around Hollywood.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

What kind of music do they even play at Coachella?


----------



## Queenpixie

?


----------



## pinkfeet

NicolesCloset said:


> They will!! And fast  I honestly think justin is doing all this for show to make selena jealous.  All these kids run in the same circles. These pics are fake like someone else had mentioned. I was never one to knock the kklan but,  these are girls kendall, kylie, that baldwin thing who befriended Selena and now are all over her ex on social media . Please!!! This is attention grabbing at its best.



Kendell has more chemistry with her sister than any men she ever pictured with. Ever. 

I am not sure any blind gossips are true but....she just seems more at ease, happier with females than any men she's ever been pictured with.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> What kind of music do they even play at Coachella?



Everything  https://www.coachella.com/lineup/

 The music itself is awesome and on my bucket list to do.  

My distaste is for the wannabees/nevergonnabees who rock up with their faux hippie clothes and marketing deals.


----------



## Tamie

Queenpixie said:


> ?




I think it's her vest.


----------



## CeeJay

michie said:


> Uh...yeah...kinda. But, I'm gonna go in eyes wide open and say that social media ain't nothing but a kitty cat catalog of chicks for sale. All of these women have the same bio nowadays: "For booking: ____________ @gmail.com". Booking WHAT??? And, at a GMAIL address, not an agency or talent manager. Pssshhh. If you think it's all about "who you know" in the real world, what do you think is happening with these "models"? These chicks are being passed around like blunts, plain and simple.



Oh .. believe me, I wasn't saying this because I believe in it ...


----------



## CeeJay

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> What kind of music do they even play at Coachella?



Many folks in the Music Biz believe that Coachella has become more of a "fashion show" than about the music.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Has Kendall done something with her lips?


----------



## twinkle.tink

I like her outfit at Coachella; it's cliche but that's inevitable. 

It's pretty much the youth and youthful casual 'uniform' here in my neck of the woods for the last 2 or 3 summers, maybe 4...and judging by the offerings today at the mall, it will be again this year. Not just for going out or concerts, but 'everyday' wear. Isn't it the same pretty much in the rest of the country?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

These starlets have marketing PR deals with labels. A lot of them go purely to make money, not for the music. Or the fact it's now its a pap frenzy and they'll have their photo taken.

Much like Sundance this festival used to have cred. Now, the PR machines have taken over.

Those kids in the malls are influenced by what they see in mags etc ie celebs at Coachella. There's a reason H+M are the biggest sponsors of it and have even bought out a "Coachella look" line.

So no, not the same.


----------



## Sasha2012

Coachella (April 10)

via Tumblr


----------



## shoegal

I actually don't mind Kendall's outfit - I mean she's wearing the things Monica selected and its on trend. For better or worse, Kylie is the only one I see as a trendsetter or an active participant in selecting what Monica pulls for her - she's the only one with that kind of free time anyway[emoji12]


----------



## ByeKitty

I just can't with all of these girls all of a sudden dressing "bohemian" for a festival. Like a Coachella uniform. I see it at other festivals too.


----------



## Lounorada

I'm gonna go ahead and say it, Kylie looks just as bad, if not worse than that Courtney Stodden girl.


----------



## Lounorada

Glitterandstuds said:


> Is it just me or does her face look a little off



I see it too. She looks very waxy/plastic looking and its not from the pounds of makeup she has on...


----------



## Lounorada

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Fringed something or other? Check
> hippie vesty thing? Check
> Faux hippie jewellery? Check
> 
> I feel like there's a Coachella Fashion #101 for Dummies floating around Hollywood.



Don't forget denim shorts!



ByeKitty said:


> I just can't with all of these girls all of a sudden dressing "bohemian" for a festival. Like a Coachella uniform. I see it at other festivals too.



This. There isn't an ounce of originality between the lot of them.


----------



## meluvs2shop

It's not Coachella if you don't see fringe, bikini tops and suede or leather.


----------



## shoegal

Lounorada said:


> Don't forget denim shorts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This. There isn't an ounce of originality between the lot of them.





Yes but in their defense they're teens - this is the only sign we have that they really are their age.


----------



## Staci_W

Kylie's shorts look like a diaper.


----------



## Lounorada

shoegal said:


> Yes but in their defense they're teens - this is the only sign we have that they really are their age.



I wasn't talking about just Kendall and Kylie though, I meant all ages of girls/women who dress without any originality at music festivals. There is only just a small few who stay true to their own style, the majority dress in variations of the same type of outfit.


----------



## shoegal

Lounorada said:


> I wasn't talking about just Kendall and Kylie though, I meant all ages of girls/women who dress without any originality at music festivals. There is only just a small few who stay true to their own style, the majority dress in variations of the same type of outfit.




Gotcha - it does seem like quite the costume party.


----------



## Lounorada

shoegal said:


> Gotcha - it does seem like quite the costume party.



 It sure does!


----------



## AshTx.1

Kylie looks drunk or something in those Coachella pics...


----------



## charmesh

Like I said in Ambers thread. Cochella isbjust a try hard fest & is nothing but a place for try hards to take Instagram photos.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> What kind of music do they even play at Coachella?



Really great music. All of the bands I listen to play, unfortunately twits and z listers have ruined coachella. I don't find it cool anymore and I think a lot of people feel the same.


----------



## sabrunka

Ok... Took a screenshot from the pac sun website... Yikes, Kylies mouth looks nasty  PS it's faded because that's how the website had it... I didn't alter it!


----------



## lh211

charmesh said:


> Like I said in Ambers thread. Cochella isbjust a try hard fest & is nothing but a place for try hards to take Instagram photos.



I just said pretty much same in the Beyonce thread!


----------



## Humbugged

Poor Kylie - feeling the burn


----------



## Tivo

Kendall's "success" is gonna blow this family apart with jealousy, because they all know she didn't earn it and they can't actually say that out loud.


----------



## Jayne1

charmesh said:


> Like I said in Ambers thread. Cochella isbjust a try hard fest & is nothing but a place for try hards to take Instagram photos.


So true.


----------



## Jayne1

This a work event for her -- the contouring, which never looks good or natural, in direct sunlight, shows she is using this festival to promote herself in pictures.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Tivo said:


> Kendall's "success" is gonna blow this family apart with jealousy, because they all know she didn't earn it and they can't actually say that out loud.



I hope that some day one of them will publish a book or something


----------



## labelwhore04

Humbugged said:


> Poor Kylie - feeling the burn



"You're just all over the place" ohhhh the shade


----------



## labelwhore04

charmesh said:


> Like I said in Ambers thread. Cochella isbjust a try hard fest & is nothing but a place for try hards to take Instagram photos.



I feel like taking a break from Instragram during Coachella. Everything about it is just soo annoying, a bunch of basic THOTS running around taking the same tired a$$ pictures with the ridiculous wanna-be hippy outfits. The whole thing just needs to stop.


----------



## redney

Cinamonn_girl said:


> I hope that some day one of them will publish a book or something



they did, remember? some horrible teen drama or something that got pummeled in reviews. it was on Amazon.


----------



## MY2CENT

You know I come on here as my guilty pleasure I really don't care one way or another I have teenage kids I have to raise as good adults, what is really disturbing is young kids idolize this trailer trash and think what they do is cool. This family has done nothing and has made a fortune and this is not real life when is enough enough my2cents


----------



## Midge S

Oh man, it's cochella again already?   I feel like we just saw all this foolishness.


----------



## yajaira

I have never  heard of cochella looks like a place white people go to do drugs


----------



## glamourous1098

yajaira said:


> I have never  heard of cochella l*ooks like a place white people go to do drugs*



Probably the most accurate description tbh.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

redney said:


> they did, remember? some horrible teen drama or something that got pummeled in reviews. it was on Amazon.



No, no, not that kind of book 

A book in which one of them would reveal all the dirty secrets  

So far, I'm betting on Rob or Kylie, but I just know it that one day there'll be one because what other can you do to stay relevant? 



yajaira said:


> I have never  heard of cochella looks like a place white people go to do drugs



You really have never ever heard of it? I find that hard to believe - also, why would white people go to do there drugs when you can do drugs anywhere and everywhere? Especially if you're white  But joking aside, Coachella actually has a pretty amazing line-up every year so it's a great place to be if you love some good music.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

yajaira said:


> I have never  heard of cochella looks like a place white people go to do drugs



Well that's kind of an obnoxious thing to post.

Coachella started off fantastic and in fact it still does draw amazing bands.

Much like the Sundance Film Festival it's been bum-rushed by marketing firms looking to make some money out of the "cool, indie" vibe of the festival.

You can see in photo's what the music fans think of these try-hards that go only to be papped - the music fans are either ignoring them or have a large dose of "Whatever" on their faces.


----------



## Caz71

charmesh said:


> Kylie



Bahahaha Big Ange! Luv it


----------



## pursegrl12

yajaira said:


> I have never  heard of cochella looks like a place white people go to do drugs




I mean she's not wrong.....fake hippies dressed in $1k outfits doing"Molly" and trying to look cool.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

pursegrl12 said:


> I mean she's not wrong.....fake hippies dressed in $1k outfits doing"Molly" and trying to look cool.



Most people go for the music. As a festival goer myself for many years and someone who doesn't do drugs, I find that generalisation (as most generalisations are)  ill-informed and no doubt inspired by news stories that focus on only the trouble spots and sensationalist stories.

The fake hippie part at Coachella is true though according to friends who've been...lol. And prevalent at many festivals.


----------



## dr.pepper

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Coachella started off fantastic and in fact it still does draw amazing bands.
> 
> Much like the Sundance Film Festival it's been bum-rushed by marketing firms looking to make some money out of the "cool, indie" vibe of the festival.



Agreed. My first Coachella was over 10 years ago (Beastie Boys headlining) and they didn't even have wifi. At this time, the only option was TO camp, there was no Ace Hotel or shuttles. To see Starbucks, Sephora and everyone else setting up shop at this event is insane to me and I have not been since Prince in '09. 

You couldn't pay me to go. It is a real sh*tshow these days.


----------



## ByeKitty

yajaira said:


> I have never  heard of cochella looks like a place white people go to do drugs


Say wha-...



dr.pepper said:


> Agreed. My first Coachella was over 10 years ago (Beastie Boys headlining) and they didn't even have wifi. At this time, the only option was TO camp, there was no Ace Hotel or shuttles. To see Starbucks, Sephora and everyone else setting up shop at this event is insane to me and I have not been since Prince in '09.
> 
> You couldn't pay me to go. It is a real sh*tshow these days.



Say WHAT! Starbucks and Sephora at a music festival?! I no longer go to festivals but when I did, it meant camping with friends and being smelly from not showering for 5 days, all while dancing in the sun.


----------



## zen1965

ByeKitty said:


> Say wha-...
> 
> 
> 
> Say WHAT! Starbucks and Sephora at a music festival?! I no longer go to festivals but when I did, it meant camping with friends and being smelly from not showering for 5 days, all while dancing in the sun.



Those were the days!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

zen1965 said:


> Those were the days!



I hear that. We had a brilliant one here in Oz called The Big Day Out which was amazing. now a lot of them have gone the way of marketing and PR.



> _*They will ruin rock and roll and strangle everything we love about it*_
> - Philip Seymour Hoffman as Lester Bangs, *Almost Famous*


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Oh, how I love *Almost Famous*.

I think that when it comes to music festivals, it is better when they are smaller and when they are in their beginnings. To just grab a beer and listen to the music... I love them.


----------



## Caz71

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I hear that. We had a brilliant one here in Oz called The Big Day Out which was amazing. now a lot of them have gone the way of marketing and PR.



Went to a few BDO. Now there is Soundwave.. 

With Coachella - how do the famous spectators mix with the common folk? Or are they sectioned off???


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Caz71 said:


> Went to a few BDO. Now there is Soundwave..
> 
> With Coachella - how do the famous spectators mix with the common folk? Or are they sectioned off???



Most of them are in the VIP areas, but then a quite number of them is actually in the crowd with us _mortals_.


----------



## Caz71

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Most of them are in the VIP areas, but then a quite number of them is actually in the crowd with us _mortals_.



Isnt that 'dangerous'&#128552;


----------



## dangerouscurves

shoegal said:


> Gotcha - it does seem like quite the costume party.




Ugly costume party, yes.


----------



## dangerouscurves

labelwhore04 said:


> "You're just all over the place" ohhhh the shade




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Most of them are in the VIP areas, but then a quite number of them is actually in the crowd with us _mortals_.



And get papped walking on the field


----------



## Tivo

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Oh, how I love *Almost Famous*.


 
One of the all time best!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Tivo said:


> One of the all time best!



Yep. I took my boyfriend (now husband to see it). If he couldn't get into it...I wasn't going to date him...lol. Luckily he's a total music nut like me and adored the film.

It really is "a love letter to rock and roll".


----------



## Encore Hermes

It must take them hours to get ready.




Daily mail

First pic look at the girls' expressions behind them


----------



## labelwhore04

Kendall looks pretty


----------



## Sasha2012

As an in-demand model, Kendall Jenner has quickly become accustomed to turning heads in a large selection of ensembles.

And on Saturday, the 19-year-old beauty continued to draw admiring eyes as she stepped out at day two of Coachella Music and Arts Festival in Indio, California.

The raven-haired beauty wowed as she arrived at the Empire Polo Club wearing a shoulder-less white gypsy crop top, which she teamed with floaty black skirt featuring multiple thigh-high slits.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...8-Coachella-Music-Festival.html#ixzz3X6pH9XYi


----------



## CeeJay

why is Fergie hanging out with them????
WTF with the boots up to the knee & beyond?  The temps are hitting the mid-90's in the Coachella valley! 

I look at these pictures and just SMH .. it's now become a fashion show instead of a Music Festival.  Whatever vestiges I had of going? .. no more; do not want to be in a crowd of 'wanna-bees'.  On the other hand, might just step into West Hollywood/Beverly Hills today to shop .. as most of them are likely at the Festival!


----------



## berrydiva

Cochella has turned into some sort of celeb costume party. SMH.


----------



## labelwhore04

CeeJay said:


> why is Fergie hanging out with them????
> WTF with the boots up to the knee & beyond?  The temps are hitting the mid-90's in the Coachella valley!
> 
> I look at these pictures and just SMH .. it's now become a fashion show instead of a Music Festival.  Whatever vestiges I had of going? .. no more; do not want to be in a crowd of 'wanna-bees'.  On the other hand, might just step into West Hollywood/Beverly Hills today to shop .. as most of them are likely at the Festival!



Omg i didn't even realize that was Fergie


----------



## Jayne1

Showing my age here, but I would think these girls were just so uncool.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Encore Hermes said:


> It must take them hours to get ready.
> 
> View attachment 2959814
> View attachment 2959815
> 
> Daily mail
> 
> First pic look at the girls' expressions behind them



I picture their to be 6 hours getting ready, an hour walking around focusing on posing for the cameras before their make up melts off and then 15 minutes actually listening to music. 

Coachella is such a be there just to be seen type of festival anymore, atleast  it is for celebrities.  I'm sure plenty of normal people go for the music such as the girls laughing at them from behind.


----------



## ByeKitty

Lollll "admiring eyes"?! Also, are there paps at Coachella? Why do we see these pictures?


----------



## Tivo

CeeJay said:


> why is Fergie hanging out with them????
> WTF with the boots up to the knee & beyond? The temps are hitting the mid-90's in the Coachella valley!
> 
> I look at these pictures and just SMH .. it's now become a fashion show instead of a Music Festival. Whatever vestiges I had of going? .. no more; do not want to be in a crowd of 'wanna-bees'. On the other hand, might just step into West Hollywood/Beverly Hills today to shop .. as most of them are likely at the Festival!


 
Thank you ladies for articulating what I wanted to say. 



berrydiva said:


> Cochella has turned into some sort of celeb costume party. SMH.


----------



## AEGIS

ByeKitty said:


> Lollll "admiring eyes"?! Also, are there paps at Coachella? Why do we see these pictures?



I think so bc there are corporate sponsors and "Dress for Coachella" blog posts and advertising


----------



## Jayne1

This was an article from 2014 and I don't know why it was re-posted in 2015, maybe because it fits more than ever.



> *Coachella, Oasis For Douchebags and Trust Fund Babies, Should Be Avoided At All Costs*
> 
> *What was initially intended to be a celebration of music has degenerated into a weird marriage of fashion and commerce.*
> 
> Each year, as the Ides of April approaches, a deluge of douchebags, trust fund babies, and payment plan-enticed artistes join a gaggle of celebs in donning wacky, barely-there duds (think: Dazed and Confused on MDMA) and head out to the desert of Indio, California, for the Coachella Valley Music and Arts Festival. What was initially intended to be a celebration of music has degenerated into a weird marriage of fashion and commerce.
> 
> This year&#8217;s edition is spread out over a pair of weekends&#8212;April 11-13 & 18-20&#8212;and features headlining acts: Outkast, Muse, and Arcade Fire. But the music, these days, is really more of a backdrop when it comes to Coachella. It&#8217;s about the scene and being seen.
> 
> But more on that later. To fully wrap your head around this behemoth, let&#8217;s take a walk down memory lane of an event brimming with moments that range from the resplendent to the downright bizarre.
> 
> There was the 2009 edition, which brought us this equal parts mesmerizing/horrifying viral video of a naked, LSD-drunk wizard with a micropenis being tased repeatedly by angry cops as a crowd of obnoxious, pseudo-outraged onlookers shrieked, &#8220;The world is watching!&#8221; (The bewildered victim was, judging by the video, very enthusiastic about Sir Paul McCartney&#8217;s performance that evening.) Or how about Hologram Tupac, a life-sized, shirtless, pants-sagging apparition that materialized onstage in 2012 to rap alongside fest headliners Dr. Dre and Snoop Dogg. The f/x monstrosity was created by Digital Domain, the effects studio that transformed Brad Pitt into a wrinkly baby in The Curious Case of Benjamin Button. If that weren&#8217;t enough, there&#8217;s also the ubiquity of Paris Hilton, clad in a variety of neon bikinis and floral headdresses. The list is endless.
> 
> This year introduced a new, risible entry to the cultural lexicon: &#8220;The Coachella Diet.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;There&#8217;s more competition style-wise now,&#8221; 22-year-old Kyla Rae, who will be headed to the fest for her seventh time, told the health blog Well + Good. &#8220;The number of Coachella virgins increases every year, and, if anything, they&#8217;re really into the image aspect.&#8221;
> 
> Indeed, in order to squeeze into the midriff-baring, boho-chic outfits (bikini top, denim/khaki booty shorts, floral headdress optional) favored by female Coachella attendees, many young, image-conscious women have taken to juicing, crash-dieting, or drastically increasing their workout regimens in the days leading up to the party in the desert. The Coachella Diet even has its own Twitter handle, and just this year, Kirsten Potenza and Cristina Peerenboom, creators of the Pound Rockout Workout, introduced &#8220;Cut By Coachella,&#8221; a 30-day workout calendar for people headed to the fest with prizes for participants.
> 
> As far as the backwards fashion sense at Coachella goes, I think style icon Chloe Sevigny said it best: &#8220;I was at Coachella this year and I kept calling them &#8216;denim underwear,&#8217; because all the girls wear the denim underwear and it&#8217;s, like, a little obscene!&#8221;
> 
> The Safari Tent&#8212;a luxurious, fully-furnished &#8220;Shikar-style tent&#8221; equipped with two queen beds, air conditioning, electrical outfits, tables, and chairs... that&#8217;ll cost you $6,500.
> 
> *Paris Hilton isn't the only famous face getting weird in Indio. A horde of B-list celebs are now reportedly being paid by various brands to attend the festival wearing their fashions. Glee star Lea Michele will allegedly be paid $20,000 to rock Lacoste, Vanessa Hudgens will net $15,000 from McDonalds (will she dress like The Hamburgler?), and Joe Jonas is apparently seeking around $20,000 (?!) for a brand to sponsor his Coachella experience. Stars, they&#8217;re just like us!*
> 
> If you're an average Joe, good luck getting into any of the brand-sponsored daytime pool parties (which look like outtakes form The Wolf of Wall Street) or afterparties, too, if you&#8217;re not giving lip service to a promoter.
> 
> But wait, there&#8217;s more. Coachella is a booming business these days, with the 2013 edition bringing in $67 million, up from $47 million in 2012, according to the Los Angeles Times. Goldenvoice, the promotion company that stages the fest, estimated that 90,000-plus people purchased three-day passes to it last year (although this number doesn&#8217;t count complimentary passes to press and celebs, or admission for artists and their sizeable entourages). General admission 3-day passes run attendees $375, while a VIP pass costs a whopping $799. The VIP pass, when I attended the fest a few years back, was a total cash-grab, and only granted you access to a VIP area situated very far from the main stage.
> 
> As far as cash-grabs go, the VIP pass is only the tip of the iceberg. There&#8217;s camping fees, which run festivalgoers $85 per spot. Too lazy to erect your own tent? Opt for a 4-person tent along with 4 VIP badges for $4,700. Not fancy enough? Then there&#8217;s the Safari Tent&#8212;a luxurious, fully-furnished &#8220;Shikar-style tent&#8221; equipped with two queen beds, air conditioning, electrical outlets, tables, and chairs. That&#8217;ll cost you $6,500 for two people, and $1,500 for each additional guest. There are dozens of these lux-tents located in a space dubbed &#8220;Safari World.&#8221;
> 
> 
> For the first time, Coachella will also offer foodies the option of a four-course meal in the fest&#8217;s brand new Coachella Rose Garden. They&#8217;re calling it &#8220;Outstanding in the Field,&#8221; and dinner will run you $225 a pop.
> 
> All of these amenities are, of course, in addition to the basic issue of getting there. If you&#8217;re not carpooling, you need to fly to Palm Springs International Airport (my flight ran me upwards of $800 round-trip), and then drive 22.5 miles to the Empire Polo Club in Indio, where the fest is. Instead of camping, you can stay at a number of hotels in Indio, Indian Wells, or Palm Springs, although the options close by typically sell out months beforehand and come at a premium of $500+ a night. If you choose to stay in Palm Springs, the hotels are cheaper, but there&#8217;s that 45 miles of driving per day you&#8217;ve got to worry about to/from the festival grounds. There&#8217;s also the option of gathering a big group together to chip in for a house on rental sites like Airbnb or HomeAway, although that presents a different set of problems (dealing with the homeowners, cleanup fees, etc.).
> 
> Oh, and may I remind you that the festival is held over two separate weekends now? It&#8217;s not even a unique event anymore since the exact same fest lineup plays over both weekends&#8212;a decision Goldenvoice began implementing in 2012.
> 
> *The biggest issue when it comes to Coachella, however, is that the quality of performers has been steadily declining in recent years. Back when I attended the fest in 2011, the headliners were Kings of Leon, Arcade Fire, and a double-headliner of Kanye West/The Strokes on Sunday. The second-tier acts included The Black Keys, Mumford & Sons, and more. This year&#8217;s headliners are Outkast, Muse, and Arcade Fire. The reunion of Outkast is a big deal, until you take into consideration that the group is playing over a dozen more festivals this summer, including New York&#8217;s Governor&#8217;s Ball (which boasts a far superior lineup overall), Sasquatch!, and more. Hell, they&#8217;re even playing the Firefly Music Festival in Delaware.  *
> 
> Coachella&#8217;s transformation into this ghastly goulash of capitalism and vacuousness is all the more ironic when you consider how it began.
> 
> Back in 1993, Pearl Jam was in the throes of a European/North American concert tour to promote their sophomore LP, Vs. But the group, led by frontman Eddie Vedder, was outraged by the lofty service fees that Ticketmaster was imposing on ticket buyers so, on the evening of Nov. 5, 1993, they held a protest of sorts: a Ticketmaster-free performance for 25,000 fans at the Empire Polo Club in Indio, California. The under-developed site had never hosted a rock concert before, but the historic event helped set the stage for future mega-concerts in the space. And six years later, Coachella was born.
> 
> That show is famous for another reason, too. During its midway point, fans in the pit began hurling shoes and bottles at Vedder, forcing the band to exit, only to return and finish their set situated behind a giant wall of speakers.
> 
> Maybe the venue&#8217;s always attracted ****s.




http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...nd-babies-should-be-avoided-at-all-costs.html


----------



## bagsforme

What kind of dog is Norman?   Kylie's grey dog.   Is it a whippet?


----------



## labelwhore04

bagsforme said:


> What kind of dog is Norman?   Kylie's grey dog.   Is it a whippet?



Its an italian greyhound


----------



## jorton

Not to get too off topic but I agree with a previous poster, and the article posted above.

Coachella isn't even a music festival anymore. It's just a place where celebrities and wannabes go to see and be seen.

When I was younger I went to tons of festivals, where the whole day we spent roughing it, enjoying the music, and checking out the vendors. I don't ever remember caring about what I wore. By the end of the day we were covered in sweat and mud anyways. Fellow attendees were passionate and just wanted to have fun. It was my dream to go Coachella which seemed like the be-all end-all of festivals. I never ended up getting to go as it was way too far and expensive. Now looking back I'm not sure I'd enjoy it much.

It just seems like celebrities go there to prance around in "boho" clothes and be seen. I bet they spend most of the day in the VIP tent anyway and don't even see very many performances. Even non-celebs go there to be seen and take pictures of themselves. I can also imagine there's a lot of celebs being chased around by fans for pics. 

I can't even imagine what it's like trying to even see the stage or the bands. The festivals I went to were huge but the attendance levels at Coachella seem insane, I don't think I would enjoy myself standing a mile away from the stage. It also seems like a festival where the crowd would know 2-3 songs("radio" songs) from the performing artist and the rest of the songs would just be over everyone's heads.

It just doesn't seem like it's about the music. I was reading an article today in the newspaper and there was no coverage whatsoever about musical performances, all that was covered was celeb spottings and outfits. Sad really.

Just my two cents!


----------



## bisousx

I've gone to Coachella several times, mostly before the days of sponsored events and mega mansion parties. That article posted above is completely true. Personally I'm not into music enough to put up with the ish-show that is Coachella. It's too much of a hassle & too expensive to even just show up and enjoy the music, let alone try to plan other activities while you're there. 

I do love to see the fashion photos from the festival though. Before Coachella blew up in the mainstream, it was mostly an indie LA fashion crowd that attended. It's not surprising what Coachella has become.


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Mr. Chow in Beverly Hills (April 12)


----------



## Lounorada

tumblr


----------



## StopHammertime

Her face is starting to look very strange.


----------



## littlerock

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Fringed something or other? Check
> hippie vesty thing? Check
> Faux hippie jewellery? Check
> 
> I feel like there's a Coachella Fashion #101 for Dummies floating around Hollywood.



It's not even a fresh, cool (subtle) hippie look. It's like the hippie look straight out of the brady bunch movies.


----------



## chowlover2

She really looks like a Bratz doll these days!


----------



## Oryx816

It disturbs me intensely that no one does anything about this Tyga relationship.  Regardless of how she looks or acts, she is a child, and he is not.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Oh does she look cheap and trashy enough? No? Then she should add another 4lbs of makeup, aqua hair extensions, and another inch to her skanky nails! Is that a real butt or the beginning of butt injections?


----------



## Kamilla

I think she is trying to look hot like this girl but it isn't working.  She looks more like the wicked witch's daughter in that show, Once Upon A Time.

Pic credit:  websta.me/n/guy_tang


----------



## Kamilla

And what is with the baseball hat?  Is she really wearing a wig?  She needs to get her hair done by the master himself, Guy Tang.  Perhaps go for a different color like this.


----------



## Kamilla

With all the money she wears on her arms, she should get a better hair and a lip filler job.


----------



## BPC

Oryx816 said:


> It disturbs me intensely that no one does anything about this Tyga relationship.  Regardless of how she looks or acts, she is a child, and he is not.



I agree. The entire thing is disturbing. But what's even more so, is no one's stopping it.


----------



## kirsten

She looks awful. Take that wig off and burn it. Also the butt pads begin...


----------



## Midge S

They still make Lee Press on Nails?   Who knew.  

I know those talons are the ultimate "I don't have to work, cook or pick my nose like the rest of you peons" symbol, but lord.


----------



## Lounorada

Midge S said:


> They still make Lee Press on Nails?   Who knew.
> 
> *I know those talons are the ultimate "I don't have to work, cook or pick my nose like the rest of you peons" symbol, but lord*.







Those nails, or should I say claws, are fugly as hell. How they became a 'trend', I do not understand...


----------



## Tivo

Kylie looks like she stinks.


----------



## pukasonqo

chowlover2 said:


> She really looks like a Bratz doll these days!




great minds think. alike
kimbo is an inflatable doll and kylie a real life bratz (in more ways than just looks)


----------



## kittenslingerie

This is not the same butt Kylie had a few months ago. She's 17, wtf?! I'm pretty convinced she's had butt implants or fat transfer, insane.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Midge S said:


> They still make Lee Press on Nails?   Who knew.
> 
> I know those talons are the ultimate "I don't have to work, cook or pick my nose like the rest of you peons" symbol, but lord.



I see white trash hoochie nails personally.


----------



## shazzy99

Kyle's hair reminds me of those Troll dolls that were around many years ago.


----------



## michie

Oryx816 said:


> It disturbs me intensely that no one does anything about this Tyga relationship.  Regardless of how she looks or acts, she is a child, and he is not.





BPC said:


> I agree. The entire thing is disturbing. But what's even more so, is no one's stopping it.



IDGI. Kris Jenner is always flapping her damned gums, ready for a mic to be in her face to spit some lie out. Why no one ever eases in a question about Kylie and Tyga is beyond me...


----------



## berrydiva

Midge S said:


> They still make Lee Press on Nails?   Who knew.
> 
> I know those talons are the ultimate "I don't have to work, cook or pick my nose like the rest of you peons" symbol, but lord.


----------



## yajaira

They look incredibly stupid justin looks high af


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> Mr. Chow in Beverly Hills (April 12)



 Oh, my....

In the second pic Kylie looks just like her mother, and not in a good way. Mess.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.eonline.com/news/645831/...-wardrobe-get-the-breakdown-on-her-boho-style

*Kendall Jenner's $4,153 Coachella Wardrobe&#8212;Get the Breakdown on her Boho Style!*

Step aside Vanessa Hudgens&#8212;Kendall Jenner is Coachella's new reigning style queen.

While truthfully Hudgens did not attend this year's weekend one festivities, we doubt there would've been much competition anyways. The 19-year-old E! star made the drive to Palm Springs to attend the bohemian fête, and crushed the fashion scene in one jaw-dropping look after the next. Don't get too excited though&#8212;her entire boho wardrobe rings in upwards of $4,153. But hey, we can still ogle over her looks for free!

For her first 'chella ready-to-wear ensemble, the runway model shed her haute couture digs in favor of a rustic-meets-relaxed look. Aviators on, she opted for a striped triangle bikini top under a western Derek Lam 10 Crosby suede vest. No word on the vest's price tag, but similar versions are known to fetch upwards of $500. The jury's out on who designed Ms. Jenner's distressed boyfriend shorts, but regardless the loose-fitting number blended flawlessly with the ensemble. 

With a look like this, accessories are a must&#8212;and Kendall's heavy silver Dylanlex collar necklace and cuff (not pictured) lend this ensemble an edgy feel. And trust us, the stately jewelry is just as lux as it looks with the necklace ringing in at $710, and the bracelet not far behind at $560. The priciest part of this look, however, is her fetish-worthy footwear: Saint Laurent Python Leather Booties for $1,795.

For round two, Kendall took note from her pal Karl Lagerfeld and put her midriff on display. Styling a delicate golden headband and gold layered necklaces, the Keeping Up With the Kardashians star slipped into an $88 Jen's Pirate Booty La Vie Crop Top offset by an ethereal pair of Sass & Bide 'soul kitchen' slit pants. And if you confused the dreamy $420 bottoms as a skirt, you're officially forgiven.

Kendall couldn't resist taking her Saint Laurent booties out for another Coachella kick (can you blame her?) and quite literally tied the look together with a B-Low the Belt Double Cowboy Belt for $148. 

Now, while she didn't wear bikinis out on the festival grounds, she did whip out to particularly spectacular swimwear sets while hanging out with her "brat pack" crew. All Mikoh designs, Kendall posted an Instagram snapshot wearing a yellow bandeau Kaui Top with the brand's Velyzland Bottoms, $108 apiece. And making a cameo on pal Justin Bieber's Instagram, Kendall sported a Mikoh LennoxTop and Kihei Bottom, again fetching $108 each.

Wait&#8212;was this Coachella, or a pop-up desert runway? Because Kendall's fashion is so en pointe, we really wouldn't know the difference.


----------



## glamourous1098

How are you supposed to text with Kylie's nails?  I find this genuinely confusing...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

My natural nails are little shorter than Kylie's (but still on the longer side) and my shape is different but I text, type, wipe my a$$, etc the same way everyone else does. It may be an adjustment but they don't interfere with doing normal tasks. The only thing I can't do is open a can of soda but I don't drink out of cans so it's not an issue. 

The shape of her nails is what bothers me more than anything. I despise square nails.


----------



## bunnyr

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> My natural nails are little shorter than Kylie's (but still on the longer side) and my shape is different but I text, type, wipe my a$$, etc the same way everyone else does. It may be an adjustment but they don't interfere with doing normal tasks. The only thing I can't do is open a can of soda but I don't drink out of cans so it's not an issue.
> 
> The shape of her nails is what bothers me more than anything. I despise square nails.




Doesn't she have very pointy nails


----------



## AEGIS

bunnyr said:


> Doesn't she have very pointy nails



No her nails are square.  I don't mind square nails.  I keep my natural nails quite long and I type w/my fingerpads. I am doing oval light stiletto shape at the moment


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall Jenner can give as good as she gets.

The model was snapped responding in kind after being called out on stage by Tyler The Creator at Coachella on Saturday night.

The rapper took the well-worn path of throwing abuse at the people in the VIP section, specifically turning on the 19-year old when he spotted her in the crowd.

'Y'all the n***as that got money and paid extra,' he told the reserved section at the Outdoor stage. 'F**k all y'all, y'all boring. Everybody that's in the real crowd, though, I f**k with y'all. Y'all gonna have a good time. 

'These motherf**kers too cool,' he said before singling out the Keeping Up With The Kardashians star. 

'Kendall Jenner here thinking she cute and s**t,' he added. 'Hey, Kendall, Kendall, Kendall - I'm over here to your right - f**k you.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-f-k-performing-live-stage.html#ixzz3XFqYfPpi


----------



## berrydiva

glamourous1098 said:


> How are you supposed to text with Kylie's nails?  I find this genuinely confusing...




If you grow your natural nails gradually, you get used to it or adjust to accommodate. If you go from super short nails to long tip extensions right away then it's a little harder. Either way you adjust.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Ireland Baldwin is in rehab from 'emotional trauma'?

Hmmm...anything to do with Kendall, I wonder.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/people/2015/04/13/ireland-baldwin-tweets-she-is-in-rehab/25738849/


PEOPLE

Ireland Baldwin tweets she's in rehabAndrea Mandell, USA TODAY5 hours agoFacebookTwitterGoogle Plusmore

Mireya Acierto, Getty Images

Ireland Baldwin attends a fashion show in 2014.

Ireland Baldwin is in rehab, she tweeted on Monday.

"" style="border: 0px; vertical-align: bottom;">

In a series of tweets, Baldwin identified the Malibu rehab clinic she says she checked herself into for the next two weeks.

"I'm not much a party cat but I am here deal with some emotional trauma and getting the intensive therapy I needed in order to recover," she tweeted.

Baldwin seemed to take a report from RadarOnline that she was unwillingly admitted due to substance abuse issues in stride.

The 19-year-old daughter of Alec Baldwin and Kim Basinger entered the spotlight two years ago, signing as a model with IMG in March 2013.

She has since been photographed for*Vanity Fair, Elle*and*DuJour. Two weeks ago Baldwin posted nearly nude modeling shots on her Instagram account.

Baldwin continued tweeting: "Someday I'll feel ready to share my story openly without feeling the way I do. Right now I just needed a breather. I needed a chance to work on myself and gather all the tools I need to overcome everything that I had been through and rid myself of all the pain I locked away in unreachable places."

A rep for Alec Baldwin had no comment


----------



## Humbugged

twinkle.tink said:


> Ireland Baldwin is in rehab from 'emotional trauma'?
> 
> Hmmm...anything to do with Kendall, I wonder.



Why would it have anything to do with Kendall .They are friends(since they were 11-12) but it is her cousin Hailey that Kendall knocks about with


----------



## twinkle.tink

Humbugged said:


> Why would it have anything to do with Kendall .They are friends(since they were 11-12) but it is her cousin Hailey that Kendall knocks about with



Bwahaha! Because I am a dork and I guess don't follow close enough to know one Baldwin from the next?

Sorry!


----------



## myown

StopHammertime said:


> Her face is starting to look very strange.



not her face. the photoshopped pics she posts


----------



## dangerouscurves

Midge S said:


> They still make Lee Press on Nails?   Who knew.
> 
> I know those talons are the ultimate "I don't have to work, cook or pick my nose like the rest of you peons" symbol, but lord.




I think you just shed a light why I like my nails short and natural. I like, no, love picking my nose. Not in public, though.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

dangerouscurves said:


> I think you just shed a light why I like my nails short and natural. I like, no, love picking my nose. Not in public, though.



Girl......what? LMFAO. Did someone hack your account?


----------



## Nathalya

Lololol


----------



## labelwhore04

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> My natural nails are little shorter than Kylie's (but still on the longer side) and my shape is different but I text, type, wipe my a$$, etc the same way everyone else does. It may be an adjustment but they don't interfere with doing normal tasks. The only thing I can't do is open a can of soda but I don't drink out of cans so it's not an issue.
> 
> The shape of her nails is what bothers me more than anything. I despise square nails.



Speak for yourself lol i got long fake nails once and i could barely type on my phone, i had to get them off asap. Its hard enough to type on an iphone as it is. Whenever my thumb nails get too long i have to cut them otherwise i cant use my phone. I also realized its impossible to put on pantyhose. There was alot of things i couldnt do with long fake nails


----------



## michie

^she said her nails are natural, tho. As they grew, she had time to adjust and adapt to the length. You don't get that kind of time when you go long with enhancements. Not really the same, IMO.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

dangerouscurves said:


> I think you just shed a light why I like my nails short and natural. I like, no, love picking my nose. Not in public, though.




HAHAHHAHAAH I'm crying! You go girl!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Girl......what? LMFAO. Did someone hack your account?




That last GIF hahahahahahhaha


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> I think you just shed a light why I like my nails short and natural. I like, no, love picking my nose. Not in public, though.


----------



## Barbora

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> My natural nails are little shorter than Kylie's (but still on the longer side) and my shape is different but I text, type, wipe my a$$, etc the same way everyone else does. It may be an adjustment but they don't interfere with doing normal tasks. The only thing I can't do is open a can of soda but I don't drink out of cans so it's not an issue.
> 
> The shape of her nails is what bothers me more than anything. I despise square nails.



Even if they're short square nails?


----------



## Ladybug09

> Ireland Baldwin is in rehab from 'emotional trauma'?
> 
> Hmmm...anything to do with Kendall, I wonder.
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...land-baldwin-tweets-she-is-in-rehab/25738849/
> 
> 
> PEOPLE
> 
> Ireland Baldwin tweets she's in rehabAndrea Mandell, USA TODAY5 hours agoFacebookTwitterGoogle Plusmore
> 
> Mireya Acierto, Getty Images
> 
> Ireland Baldwin attends a fashion show in 2014.
> 
> Ireland Baldwin is in rehab, she tweeted on Monday.
> 
> "" style="border: 0px; vertical-align: bottom;">
> 
> In a series of tweets, Baldwin identified the Malibu rehab clinic she says she checked herself into for the next two weeks.
> 
> "I'm not much a party cat but I am here deal with some emotional trauma and getting the intensive therapy I needed in order to recover," she tweeted.
> 
> Baldwin seemed to take a report from RadarOnline that she was unwillingly admitted due to substance abuse issues in stride.
> 
> The 19-year-old daughter of Alec Baldwin and Kim Basinger entered the spotlight two years ago, signing as a model with IMG in March 2013.
> 
> She has since been photographed for*Vanity Fair, Elle*and*DuJour. Two weeks ago Baldwin posted nearly nude modeling shots on her Instagram account.
> 
> Baldwin continued tweeting: "Someday I'll feel ready to share my story openly without feeling the way I do. Right now I just needed a breather. I needed a chance to work on myself and gather all the tools I need to overcome everything that I had been through and rid myself of all the pain I locked away in unreachable places."
> 
> A rep for Alec Baldwin had no comment


 
Emotional rehab...Mmmmm ok....With a father like Baldwin, she should have stronger emotions and thicker skin.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Sasha2012 said:


> Kendall Jenner can give as good as she gets.
> 
> The model was snapped responding in kind after being called out on stage by Tyler The Creator at Coachella on Saturday night.
> 
> The rapper took the well-worn path of throwing abuse at the people in the VIP section, specifically turning on the 19-year old when he spotted her in the crowd.
> 
> 'Y'all the n***as that got money and paid extra,' he told the reserved section at the Outdoor stage. 'F**k all y'all, y'all boring. Everybody that's in the real crowd, though, I f**k with y'all. Y'all gonna have a good time.
> 
> 'These motherf**kers too cool,' he said before singling out the Keeping Up With The Kardashians star.
> 
> 'Kendall Jenner here thinking she cute and s**t,' he added. 'Hey, Kendall, Kendall, Kendall - I'm over here to your right - f**k you.'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-f-k-performing-live-stage.html#ixzz3XFqYfPpi



She looks psychotic in this picture. Truly terrifying.


----------



## Jayne1

They know the camera is on them and they animate.  Otherwise, they're just boring, costume wearing females, standing around.

I've noticed even Kourt does it.  The paps will shoot them filming and they're just being normal, doing nothing, like blobs, until the red light goes on and then they start to move around, all energetic for the camera.

In this case, Kendal Jenner is just trying to show personality for the camera.


----------



## Kamilla

dangerouscurves said:


> I think you just shed a light why I like my nails short and natural. I like, no, love picking my nose. Not in public, though.



:lolots: 

Funniest comment I have seen today.  And ewww!  Time to grow those nails girl.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Barbora said:


> Even if they're short square nails?




Yeah. I don't mind a rounded square but really sharp square nails just aren't my thing.


I wonder if Kendall knows a word of Tyler's songs. I can't picture her listening to his music but


----------



## DesigningStyle

Ladybug09 said:


> Emotional rehab...Mmmmm ok....With a father like Baldwin, she should have stronger emotions and thicker skin.



I know this is K and K's thread, but for heaven's sake, EMOTIONAL REHAB for a 19 year old.  Get over it.  Get over yourself.  Get on with your life.  There are people that grow up poor, without family, etc., and don't have all these issues.  

There.

That's all.

I feel better.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

DesigningStyle said:


> I know this is K and K's thread, but for heaven's sake, EMOTIONAL REHAB for a 19 year old.  Get over it.  Get over yourself.  Get on with your life.  There are people that grow up poor, without family, etc., and don't have all these issues.
> 
> There.
> 
> That's all.
> 
> I feel better.



Money doesn't mean you get a free pass from emotional problems. She went through hell with her father and mother fighting publicly over her.


----------



## dangerouscurves

DesigningStyle said:


> I know this is K and K's thread, but for heaven's sake, EMOTIONAL REHAB for a 19 year old.  Get over it.  Get over yourself.  Get on with your life.  There are people that grow up poor, without family, etc., and don't have all these issues.
> 
> 
> 
> There.
> 
> 
> 
> That's all.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel better.




As mentally healthy people we are always grateful when we compare ourselves with others who are less fortunate. But the Baldwins are not mentally healthy.


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Girl......what? LMFAO. Did someone hack your account?







Glitterandstuds said:


> HAHAHHAHAAH I'm crying! You go girl!







berrydiva said:


>







Kamilla said:


> :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> Funniest comment I have seen today.  And ewww!  Time to grow those nails girl.




*Taking a sabbatical break from this thread*.


----------



## Humbugged

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Yeah. I don't mind a rounded square but really sharp square nails just aren't my thing.
> 
> 
> *I wonder if Kendall knows a word of Tyler's songs. I can't picture her listening to his music but *



Kendall is friends with him (which was the reason he could get away with the abuse and took it back),and she is usually joined at the hip with Taco Bennett( also from Odd Future) .


----------



## labelwhore04

DesigningStyle said:


> I know this is K and K's thread, but for heaven's sake, EMOTIONAL REHAB for a 19 year old.  Get over it.  Get over yourself.  Get on with your life.  There are people that grow up poor, without family, etc., and don't have all these issues.
> 
> There.
> 
> That's all.
> 
> I feel better.



Being privileged doesn't make you exempt from mental/emotional issues. There's a reason why there's the saying "money doesn't buy happiness." You can have it all and still be depressed, unhappy, etc. In fact sometimes fame and money can just make your problems worse.


----------



## labelwhore04

Humbugged said:


> Kendall is friends with him (which was the reason he could get away with the abuse and took it back),and she is usually joined at the hip with Taco Bennett( also from Odd Future) .



Are they on public transit?


----------



## DesigningStyle

dangerouscurves said:


> As mentally healthy people we are always grateful when we compare ourselves with others who are less fortunate. But the Baldwins are not mentally healthy.





labelwhore04 said:


> Being privileged doesn't make you exempt from mental/emotional issues. There's a reason why there's the saying "money doesn't buy happiness." You can have it all and still be depressed, unhappy, etc. In fact sometimes fame and money can just make your problems worse.



Oops I had not thought that a mental illness was involved.  I hope she gets help.  I certainly do not mean any disrespect to those suffering with mental illness.


----------



## Humbugged

labelwhore04 said:


> Are they on public transit?




Yes .Riding round on the buses in LA in January which was slightly random .

What to say about Mateo Arias (from Kickin It on Disney)by the way - example of how drugs age you .HTF is he still only 19


Talking of random
http://hollywoodlife.com/2015/04/14...endall-jenner/comment-page-1/#comment-6839582

Nearly as random as the real thing (Tom Hanks stars in the actual video)


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/04/14/kylie-jenner-denies-getting-plastic-surgery/

Kylie Jenner heads back to her car with rumored boyfriend Tyga after a shopping trip on Tuesday afternoon (April 14) in Hollywood.

The 17-year-old reality star was seen without the bright blue hairdo she sported over the weekend for Coachella, confirming that it was most likely a wig.

It also looks like Kylies hair is shorter than it has been in a while!

Earlier today, a new interview that Kylie gave was released and she yet again denied getting plastic surgery on her lips.


----------



## poopsie

One slip of those pants and he will be dangling his dingle


----------



## pittcat

Anyone have a link for her sneakers?


----------



## bunnyr

She looks so old in these pics


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I don't think she looks old, so much as she doesn't look 17. She looks in her early twenties. Which I guess is the goal.


----------



## Kamilla

I think she looks good with a tiny bit of lip filler.  It's not like the most famous beauties of Hollywood don't use it.  They just use a little amount.  For example, I think Angelina Jolie, j lo, michelle phieffer, taylor swift all have a tiny bit.  Their profiles look fine...no trout lips.  But yes, two years ago, her lips are pretty thin.  Even then she looked older than 15.

She just needs to lay off that filler for 6 months or so and let her lips settle down.  Stop trying to look like Lisa Rinna


----------



## Ladybug09

FreeSpirit71 said:


> She went through hell with her father and mother fighting publicly over her.



Which is why I would think she would have thicker skin. When you deal with and have lived with crazy all your life, you tend to be stronger.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kamilla said:


> I think she looks good with a tiny bit of lip filler.  *It's not like the most famous beauties of Hollywood don't use it.*  They just use a little amount.  For example, I think Angelina Jolie, j lo, michelle phieffer, taylor swift all have a tiny bit.  Their profiles look fine...no trout lips.  But yes, two years ago, her lips are pretty thin.  Even then she looked older than 15.



Except she's 17 years old.


----------



## Kamilla

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Except she's 17 years old.



True that!  Shame on the guardian who approved it.  I wouldn't be surprised if it was Kim.  Her lips looks off as well.  

Come to think of it...their lips look the same!  They probably have the same doctor.


----------



## zaara10

I like the way she looked in this pic. Mature but still teenagerish. She should've stayed w/ this non-trashy look.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

And Angelina Jolie is a bad example - hers have been like that since she was pre-teen.


----------



## Kamilla

^not really.  She actually has a tiny little hook on her top lip like j lo's (the area right below the Cupid's bow).    The doctor made the top lip proportional to her thick bottom lip.  Just compare the bottom of both women's top lip.  Even Taylor Swift has it done and Christina Aguilera.  They all have that "hook" or pointy part on the bottom of their top lip.   I guess the smooth bottom on the top lip is more appealing.  (See j lo pictures)


----------



## Kamilla

A lot of beautiful celebrities claim to be natural. But in reality, they had some work done.  It's just the nature of the biz.  No one wants to be called fake or plastic. 

Regular people love natural beauty and if it is not, they will call them fake or plastic.

I think PS done where it looks like nothing was done at all, looks the best.  But yes, a 17-year old shouldn't be allowed to do that...especially one who has no self control.  She's just filling up those lips like hot air balloons.  :giggles:

She has no self control that she even piled her arms with expensive jewelry.  I hope she has a bodyguard following her 24/7.  No legal guardian should let a teen go out with that much jewelry, but hey...it's Hollywood and the kartrashians.  Lol


----------



## salmaash

Kamilla said:


> ^not really.  She actually has a tiny little hook on her top lip like j lo's (the area right below the Cupid's bow).    The doctor made the top lip proportional to her thick bottom lip.  Just compare the bottom of both women's top lip.  Even Taylor Swift has it done and Christina Aguilera.  They all have that "hook" or pointy part on the bottom of their top lip.   I guess the smooth bottom on the top lip is more appealing.  (See j lo pictures)


Angelina's PS is very discreet!


----------



## ByeKitty

Kamilla said:


> ^not really.  She actually has a tiny little hook on her top lip like j lo's (the area right below the Cupid's bow).    The doctor made the top lip proportional to her thick bottom lip.  Just compare the bottom of both women's top lip.  Even Taylor Swift has it done and Christina Aguilera.  They all have that "hook" or pointy part on the bottom of their top lip.   I guess the smooth bottom on the top lip is more appealing.  (See j lo pictures)



I don't see it... I don't see it with J.Lo either!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

ByeKitty said:


> I don't see it... I don't see it with J.Lo either!



Thank you!!


----------



## AEGIS

labelwhore04 said:


> Speak for yourself lol i got long fake nails once and i could barely type on my phone, i had to get them off asap. Its hard enough to type on an iphone as it is. Whenever my thumb nails get too long i have to cut them otherwise i cant use my phone. I also realized its impossible to put on pantyhose. There was alot of things i couldnt do with long fake nails





michie said:


> ^she said her nails are natural, tho. As they grew, she had time to adjust and adapt to the length. You don't get that kind of time when you go long with enhancements. Not really the same, IMO.





...and natural nails are never as thick as fake nails.  i actually don't get the appeal of fake nails at all.  the only issue i have found with long nails is opening bottles bc when i wrap my hands around the top of a bottle to open it, my nails jab me.


----------



## emilylove

AEGIS said:


> ...and natural nails are never as thick as fake nails.  i actually don't get the appeal of fake nails at all.  the only issue i have found with long nails is opening bottles bc when i wrap my hands around the top of a bottle to open it, my nails jab me.


I have long nails, they're not fake, but I do wear the powder on it where it looks fake. I like the thickness because it keeps my nails from breaking/tearing. It makes my nails feel durable. Also I don't have to worry about my nails chipping from thin flakey polish.

Also, when I did get fake nails in the past, I jumped from short to very long nails. However, I had no problem typing on my tiny iphone, keyboard, soda cans, nothing. It was tricky maybe the first day, but quickly adjusted. It's all preference really, just my opinion on the whole fake nails thing.


----------



## Jayne1

Kamilla said:


> ^not really.  She actually has a tiny little hook on her top lip like j lo's (the area right below the Cupid's bow).    The doctor made the top lip proportional to her thick bottom lip.  Just compare the bottom of both women's top lip.  Even Taylor Swift has it done and Christina Aguilera.  They all have that "hook" or pointy part on the bottom of their top lip.   I guess the smooth bottom on the top lip is more appealing.  (See j lo pictures)



I always thought that hook, which I think of a a bulge  just means the lips were overfilled.  Michelle Phieffer's lips were the first I ever saw, or noticed, rather.  That was a long time ago, Don't think she fills them up as much anymore.

Anyway, as you said, some celebs just fill a little and they have no hook or bulge,

Taylor Swift also started young, not with the lips, but with her face and now people think she just grew into her beauty. lol


----------



## Lounorada

pittcat said:


> Anyone have a link for her sneakers?




http://store.nike.com/us/en_us/pd/roshe-one-br-shoe/pid-10268077/pgid-10268078


----------



## Lounorada

poopsie said:


> One slip of those pants and he will be dangling his dingle


 






ByeKitty said:


> I don't see it... I don't see it with J.Lo either!


 

I don't see it either.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/04/15/kendall-jenner-goes-topless-for-gq/

Kendall Jenner covers up her topless torso in this brand new photo from GQ magazines latest issue!

The 19-year-old reality star and model also is featured on the cover of the May 2015 issue, which will hit newsstands on April 28. Kendall is rocking a gorgeous bikini  check it out below! The full story isnt being released until tomorrow, so stay tuned for all of her quotes  coming later.

In the meantime, you can check out some additional photos of Kendall at GQ.com.


----------



## Midge S

She doesn't do sexy well.  On the cover she looks looked startled, not smoldering.   

It's pretty much the kurse of the Khardasians,  for  bunch of over the top, butt inflating, lip pumping, botoxed wannabes there isn't a single sexy molecule among them.   

I think she is a perfectly fine runway model (where all, except for a few stars, are _supposed _to be bland clothes hangers) but she isn't suited for the above.


----------



## charmesh

Not even girl next  door sexy. And is that t*t tape in the first picture or did they airbrush away part of the inner part of the bikini top.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Those photos are just painfully awkward. Cute smiley Kendall works best.


----------



## Bentley1

Her body looks great, her face is not top model material at all. She's cute and pretty but super basic and doesn't know
How to give face at all. She's lucky she has that tall, thin body. Otherwise, she'd be in the same boat as Kylie, stuck posting photos on IG for attention.


----------



## Oryx816

cute_classy said:


> those photos are just painfully awkward. Cute smiley kendall works best.




+1


----------



## pinkfeet

Kamilla said:


> ^not really.  She actually has a tiny little hook on her top lip like j lo's (the area right below the Cupid's bow).    The doctor made the top lip proportional to her thick bottom lip.  Just compare the bottom of both women's top lip.  Even Taylor Swift has it done and Christina Aguilera.  They all have that "hook" or pointy part on the bottom of their top lip.   I guess the smooth bottom on the top lip is more appealing.  (See j lo pictures)



I am not seeing it with Angie. Her lips were huge when she was little girl. And they were wrinkly. Her bottom lip has gotten much smaller as she has aged but I can see maybe NOW she has maybe plumped her lips up some to maintain her plumpness as lips thin out as you age, but they are still wrinkly. ( my God they were huge when she young!!). 

A big sign of someone over filling is smooth lips vs wrinkly natural huge lips.  Angie is a bad example in the lip area - but I see a nose change and maybe chin/jaw work lol 

It's getting harder now to tell or to convince the public of who actually gets work now because they start so young -- the celebs will say its aging, weight loss, weight gain, or just growing up when in reality they were aging, growing up AND getting PS in the middle of it too.


----------



## AEGIS

that lip gloss was a poor choice
her face looks awful


----------



## SpeedyJC

Bentley1 said:


> Her body looks great, her face is not top model material at all. She's cute and pretty but super basic and doesn't know
> How to give face at all. She's lucky she has that tall, thin body. Otherwise, she'd be in the same boat as Kylie, stuck posting photos on IG for attention.



I agree. I think Kendall is a very pretty girl but not a great model.


----------



## charmesh

SpeedyJC said:


> I agree. I think Kendall is a very pretty girl but not a great model.



It's just a way for her to keep busy until she finds a rich husband.


----------



## pittcat

Lounorada said:


> http://store.nike.com/us/en_us/pd/roshe-one-br-shoe/pid-10268077/pgid-10268078




Thank you so much!! You're the best and such an asset to these threads!!! I was hoping these were the beige ones I was looking for but I guess hers are grey ahh the search continues!


----------



## zaara10

Kendall's not "babe" material for GQ. She's also just too young IMO.


----------



## wildblood




----------



## Lounorada

pittcat said:


> Thank you so much!! You're the best and such an asset to these threads!!! I was hoping these were the beige ones I was looking for but I guess hers are grey ahh the search continues!




You're very welcome! Thank you


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lounorada said:


> You're very welcome! Thank you



It's true Lou, you have SO much knowledge about fashion. Truly remarkable. And always willing to share


----------



## knics33

wildblood said:


>



Lol right... Kendall just... isn't. Sexy, a good model, etc. That photoshoot is just awkward as hell.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looks good.

(shrug) I think she is the only one in the family with talent. She isn't bad on the runway.


----------



## morgan20




----------



## prettyprincess

pinkfeet said:


> I am not seeing it with Angie. Her lips were huge when she was little girl. And they were wrinkly. Her bottom lip has gotten much smaller as she has aged but I can see maybe NOW she has maybe plumped her lips up some to maintain her plumpness as lips thin out as you age, but they are still wrinkly. ( my God they were huge when she young!!).
> 
> A big sign of someone over filling is smooth lips vs wrinkly natural huge lips.  Angie is a bad example in the lip area - but I see a nose change and maybe chin/jaw work lol
> 
> It's getting harder now to tell or to convince the public of who actually gets work now because they start so young -- the celebs will say its aging, weight loss, weight gain, or just growing up when in reality they were aging, growing up AND getting PS in the middle of it too.



I dont see it with Angie either. Shes always had big lips just like her mother, brother, and both her daughters have very full lips.


----------



## Jikena

If I was that girl's mom...


----------



## Jayne1

How can some not see the Angie lip difference?  

First of all, she's Saint Angie to me and can only be more perfect with whatever she does. She did have a huge bottom lip, but a smaller top lip and she filled in the top lip to match the bottom.  Perfection. Now everyone wants Jolie lips.

She filled in her top lip by the time she did Hackers, but here is a teenage Angie and a recent Angie.  Notice in the recent picture that the top lip is much fuller, especially at the sides and matches the bottom?


----------



## labelwhore04

Jayne1 said:


> How can some not see the Angie lip difference?
> 
> First of all, she's Saint Angie to me and can only be more perfect with whatever she does. She did have a huge bottom lip, but a smaller top lip and she filled in the top lip to match the bottom.  Perfection. Now everyone wants Jolie lips.
> 
> She filled in her top lip by the time she did Hackers, but here is a teenage Angie and a recent Angie.  Notice in the recent picture that the top lip is much fuller, especially at the sides and matches the bottom?



They look exactly the same. I actually think they look bigger in the first pic


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I am not ready for Ang name to be brought up in conversation about Khole, Jr. lolz.


----------



## Lounorada

FreeSpirit71 said:


> It's true Lou, you have SO much knowledge about fashion. Truly remarkable. And always willing to share




Thank you so much! 







I'm always happy to help TPF members and share my knowledge!


----------



## Tivo

Jayne1 said:


> How can some not see the Angie lip difference?
> 
> First of all, she's Saint Angie to me and can only be more perfect with whatever she does. She did have a huge bottom lip, but a smaller top lip and she filled in the top lip to match the bottom.  Perfection. Now everyone wants Jolie lips.
> 
> She filled in her top lip by the time she did Hackers, but here is a teenage Angie and a recent Angie.  Notice in the recent picture that the top lip is much fuller, especially at the sides and matches the bottom?


Lol! They are the same. She's just smiling in the lower photos. Shiloh has the exact same lips.


----------



## ByeKitty

labelwhore04 said:


> They look exactly the same. I actually think they look bigger in the first pic



Yeah lips generally lose some volume with age... Also, expression makes a huge difference in the appearance of lips, at least for me. My top lip is slightly thinner than my bottom lip, when I completely relax my lower face muscles my top lip "sinks in" even more while my bottom lip seems even fuller ("pouty face"), and when I smile both of my lips look the same size.


----------



## Lounorada

So I guess Kylie and her buddies all share the same 'dentist'...


----------



## BPC

I thought I was seeing double.


----------



## ByeKitty

Creeeeeeepy they're all turning into the exact same bratz doll!


----------



## berrydiva

So there are 2 different people in that pic?


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> So there are 2 different people in that pic?


 
Yep... according to Daily Fail, her 'gal pal' is Honey Natalia (like we're all supposed to know who the hell Honey Natalia is)


----------



## Jayne1

Never believe an Instagram picture -- trust what you see IRL, or, a photo that was not filtered and manipulated.  lol


----------



## nastasja

Jayne1 said:


> How can some not see the Angie lip difference?
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, she's Saint Angie to me and can only be more perfect with whatever she does. She did have a huge bottom lip, but a smaller top lip and she filled in the top lip to match the bottom.  Perfection. Now everyone wants Jolie lips.




I see it. She definitely plumps up the top lip...but I'm with you, who cares, they look good!


----------



## pukasonqo

to end the discussion about AJ's lips i will leave this pic of jon voight, AJ has his mouth
never had anything done to mine and i also have that fleshy hook in the middle of my top lip as AJ


----------



## Jayne1

Okay, never mind the badly painted face of the friend look at this.  I kid you not -- that's twice in one day I said that about a magazine cover.


----------



## Lounorada

Jayne1 said:


> Never believe an Instagram picture -- trust what you see IRL, or, a photo that was not filtered and manipulated.  lol


 


Yikes. 
@ her friend in the pap pics:






SMGDH at these girls and the constant tomfoolery with their personal/instagram pics.


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Arriving at Maxfields in West Hollywood. (April 15)


----------



## twinkle.tink

Lounorada said:


> You're very welcome! Thank you


So true! I would have never found my 'incredibly  inappropriate pants' without you! Thanks for all you do!


----------



## StopHammertime

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> Arriving at Maxfields in West Hollywood. (April 15)




What is going on with her leg in that first pic???!!!


----------



## StopHammertime

Jayne1 said:


> Never believe an Instagram picture -- trust what you see IRL, or, a photo that was not filtered and manipulated.  lol




......................
That pap pic is SCARY. OMG.


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Kylie Jenner for Teen Vogues May 2015 Issue


----------



## Lounorada

twinkle.tink said:


> So true! I would have never found my 'incredibly  inappropriate pants' without you! Thanks for all you do!


 




You're all so welcome! Glad to help


----------



## Avril

SpeedyJC said:


> Forced to watch the Kardashians? Good gosh where do you work? Guantanamo Bay?



Hahahahahahaha!!!! Someone give this doll a bish basket, you just earned (q)kuote of the year with that gem!!! :lolots:


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> Arriving at Maxfields in West Hollywood. (April 15)




She wore _that_, to go shopping, in the daytime...


----------



## AEGIS

she looks pretty on the cover


----------



## pursegrl12

She does look good on the cover!! Much better "model" than her sister!


----------



## Sasha2012

*Kendall Jenner shares intimate snaps of Fendi shoot with model Lily Donaldson (after banning KUWTK cameras from her modelling jobs)*

While many have moaned that her fame as a reality has boosted her modelling career, there is no doubt that Kendall Jenner isn't working hard at it.

The 19-year-old fashion model posted a series of selfies on Thursday, documenting her latest job for Fendi, posing alongside established British model Lily Donaldson.

And in any case, it seems these days Kendall is doing everything she can to distance herself from her famous family.

She recently revealed how she banned the Keeping Up With The Kardashians cameras from following her modelling career.

The reality star-turned-model says she refused to let the reality show cameras accompany her when she started walking the runways.

She said: 'I told them from the beginning, I was like, Okay, love you guys, but were not gonna do this. Youre not gonna follow me to shows, youre not gonna be with me on this ride.'

And Kendall has admitted she always wanted to move into the industry and insists she didn't do it to 'prove' a point to anyone.
She added to GQ magazine: 'I didnt do it because I felt like I had to prove something. This is a career that Ive always wanted.'
'And I mean, what else would I be doing? I probably would have gone to school to get the degree to go to work, when work was already there.'

Meanwhile, Kendall previously admitted she banned her half-sister Kim Kardashian West from attending her fashion shows at first.

She said: 'As selfish as this sounds, I wanted the attention to be on me for five seconds rather than my family.'

'If they were sitting front row, it would have been all about, "Oh, Kim goes to Kendall's first fashion show!" I love Kim, but for a minute I wanted it to be like, "OK, this is [Kendall's] thing - and she's taking it seriously."'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...WTK-cameras-modelling-jobs.html#ixzz3XWRjuKw9


----------



## Lounorada

^ so now Kunty Karl is designing boots that look like his own head...? Can't see anyone rushing out to buy those.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Avril said:


> Hahahahahahaha!!!! Someone give this doll a bish basket, you just earned (q)kuote of the year with that gem!!! :lolots:



Ha that's funny. I am still waiting on an answer. I mean what type of jobs other than those that involve extreme interrogation tactics could possibly involve having to watch the Kardashians? I really want to know lol.


----------



## zaara10

AEGIS said:


> she looks pretty on the cover




I agree. She should go w/ this look more vs the blow up doll look she normally goes w/.


----------



## ChanelMommy

ByeKitty said:


> Creeeeeeepy they're all turning into the exact same bratz doll!



Ermergerd. So true.


----------



## Bentley1




----------



## Kamilla

Jayne1 said:


> How can some not see the Angie lip difference?
> 
> First of all, she's Saint Angie to me and can only be more perfect with whatever she does. She did have a huge bottom lip, but a smaller top lip and she filled in the top lip to match the bottom.  Perfection. Now everyone wants Jolie lips.
> 
> She filled in her top lip by the time she did Hackers, but here is a teenage Angie and a recent Angie.  Notice in the recent picture that the top lip is much fuller, especially at the sides and matches the bottom?



+1.  Some people see it, some don't.  Even plastic surgeons debate on her lips and nose.  Imo she subtly did lip filling on her top lop...and that is best.  I don't even know what type, bec it does look permanent.  Subtle fillers is best.

Speaking of permanent, jennifer garner seems to have permanent fillers.  Her top lip has a permanent thickness about them.  Yet, people don't notice and she is also considered a very beautiful celebrity.  I guess hers is tastefully done. 

And Jessica Biel...  The list goes on.

But on a final note, Kylie just needs to lay off the fillers otherwise she will end up like Lisa Rinna.  And yes, if you look at Lisa Rinna's they do have wrinkles. .  If she does fillers over and over again ...she'll eventually have wrinkles on those lips like stretch marks.  Lol


----------



## charmesh

Kamilla said:


> +1.  Some people see it, some don't.  Even plastic surgeons debate on her lips and nose.  Imo she subtly did lip filling on her top lop...and that is best.  I don't even know what type, bec it does look permanent.  Subtle fillers is best.
> 
> Speaking of permanent, jennifer garner seems to have permanent fillers.  Her top lip has a permanent thickness about them.  Yet, people don't notice and she is also considered a very beautiful celebrity.  I guess hers is tastefully done.
> 
> And Jessica Biel...  The list goes on.
> 
> But on a final note, Kylie just needs to lay off the fillers otherwise she will end up like Lisa Rinna.  And yes, if you look at Lisa Rinna's they do have wrinkles. .  If she does fillers over and over again ...she'll eventually have wrinkles on those lips like stretch marks.  Lol



Somebody should tell Lisa that it is okay to stay at home& off the red carpet until your fillers settle.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kamilla said:


> +1.  Some people see it, some don't.  Even plastic surgeons debate on her lips and nose.  Imo she subtly did lip filling on her top lop...and that is best.  I don't even know what type, bec it does look permanent.  Subtle fillers is best.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of permanent, jennifer garner seems to have permanent fillers.  Her top lip has a permanent thickness about them.  Yet, people don't notice and she is also considered a very beautiful celebrity.  I guess hers is tastefully done.
> 
> 
> 
> And Jessica Biel...  The list goes on.
> 
> 
> 
> But on a final note, Kylie just needs to lay off the fillers otherwise she will end up like Lisa Rinna.  And yes, if you look at Lisa Rinna's they do have wrinkles. .  If she does fillers over and over again ...she'll eventually have wrinkles on those lips like stretch marks.  Lol




Ok. The third picture of Lisa Rinna from the first set. That's photoshopped, right?!


----------



## berrydiva

Bentley1 said:


> View attachment 2964696




Its contouring.


----------



## Jayne1

dangerouscurves said:


> Ok. The third picture of Lisa Rinna from the first set. That's photoshopped, right?!



I think so.


----------



## Bentley1

berrydiva said:


> Its contouring.




Lol. Contouring and lip liner. [emoji108][emoji28]


----------



## Bentley1

dangerouscurves said:


> Ok. The third picture of Lisa Rinna from the first set. That's photoshopped, right?!




Seriously! What am I looking at, that can't be real?[emoji15]

And what about Jessica Biel and the swollen upper lip? What in the world.


----------



## berrydiva

Bentley1 said:


> Lol. Contouring and lip liner. [emoji108][emoji28]




How could I forget the lip liner. Lol


----------



## FreeSpirit71

dangerouscurves said:


> Ok. The third picture of Lisa Rinna from the first set. That's photoshopped, right?!



It's photoshopped - badly I might add.


----------



## Queenpixie

omg


----------



## Kamilla

Kylie should just come clean and say she got it from her Mama.  Just like Kim blames her psoriasis from PMK.  

No Lisa Rinna's lips were really awful.  I think she used some silicon permanent filler.  Luckily she came to her senses and had it surgically reduced a year or two ago.


----------



## Kamilla

Before and After Lisa.  If you look at the top lip...bottom area on the sides..you will notice the same bulge on Angelina Jolie's adult pictures.  Younger pictures of her doesn't have this bulge.  I used to think Angie's lips were all natural too until I saw the younger pictures of her.  

The wrinkles are there in Lisa's inflated lips pictures.  Not all lip fillers come out smooth.  Maybe it's a permanent filler thing?

Oh, and how can I forget Nicole Kidman.  I wish this was photoshopped. :wondering


----------



## Kamilla

Jolie does have very nice lips.  Everyone who has thin lips want her soft pillowy lips.    Unfortunately her bottom lip is all natural and that is what she is really famous for (face-wise).  Plus the lady is a saint with her UN efforts and multiple adoptions.  She directs movies that have meaning.  She doesn't pile up the jewelry or latest outfits when she visits the poor.  She uses her celebrity status to bring awareness on medical conditions that are not talked about and other types of social awareness.  That, my friends, is what a true beauty looks like.  Sorry kartrashians.


----------



## Humbugged

*sammcknight1 *Kendall Donaldson and Lily Jenner or is it @lilymdonaldson and @kendalljenner ?







*Ashleah:* "***** pleeeease" #MargoTenenbaum (hacked by @kendalljenner)


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> It's photoshopped - badly I might add.




Thank God. I thought there was nothing worse than the Cat Lady's face.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Yes, this is really getting waaaayyyy off topic.  I realize these kardashians don't give us a lot to work with but still.....


----------



## pinkfeet

Maybe with Angie her bottom lip was so big when she was young, as she got older it thinned as her so top lip started looking larger since her bottom lip was smaller? Thats what it looks like to me. 

Her bottom lip just isn't as plump as she was when she was a teen? Just a thought.

I don't know anymore with these celebs -- it seems the crazy cat lady look is the new norm but I am saving looking scary for when I am at least 60. 65. Unless I suddenly get super saggy jowls at 55. Then maybe then.


----------



## berrydiva

CobaltBlu said:


> Yes, this is really getting waaaayyyy off topic.  I realize these kardashians don't give us a lot to work with but still.....



The Kardashian threads seem to be more the social hangout area like when everyone hangs in the kitchen. Lol.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> Arriving at Maxfields in West Hollywood. (April 15)


She looks like Bethenny Frankel here.


----------



## ByeKitty

berrydiva said:


> The Kardashian threads seem to be more the social hangout area like when everyone hangs in the kitchen. Lol.



With the occasional "SMH, these people have no morals!" thrown in


----------



## redney

berrydiva said:


> The Kardashian threads seem to be more the social hangout area like when everyone hangs in the kitchen. Lol.



Yes, totally!


----------



## Sasha2012




----------



## ByeKitty

Her voice...the things she says... uuurrghh, gets on my nerves so much. She just sounds vapid.


----------



## poopsie

ByeKitty said:


> Her voice...the things she says... uuurrghh, gets on my nerves so much. She just sounds vapid.





Kim 2.0


----------



## ByeKitty

"I've learned in life...that jewelry....is everything."


----------



## Avril

Lounorada said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always happy to help TPF members and share my knowledge!



Seriously, your knowledge is so impressive! How do you know this stuff?!


----------



## Jayne1

Sasha2012 said:


>



She looks like she's been around the block more than a few times, but then she opens her mouth and she's a spoiled, uneducated little teenager.


----------



## Jayne1

"And my earrings, like, never have came off for years."

"My most perfect mornings have been with like, with either my friends, like really early, like, when you have to wake up like six, and you dread it the night before, but then you get there and everything's so like, funny, you're like slap happy, like our mornings an stuff when we travel."

I tuned it off at that point. I'm done with listening to this little girl.


----------



## knics33

Kylie just radiates insecurity in that video


----------



## pursegrl12

:weird::weird::weird:


----------



## poopsie

vapid is as vapid does


----------



## Lounorada

Avril said:


> Seriously, your knowledge is so impressive! How do you know this stuff?!


----------



## Sasha2012

via Daily Mail


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> So I guess Kylie and her buddies all share the same 'dentist'...





Jayne1 said:


> Never believe an Instagram picture -- trust what you see IRL, or, a photo that was not filtered and manipulated.  lol






i was just about to say "they have the most beautiful eyes!" -   then i thought  i should know better!


----------



## Lounorada

That Teen Vogue video...  a few things...
I made to 1min and had to turn it off. Her monotone voice is torturous to listen to.
Her blonde friend looks exactly like Khloe. 
Kylie and her friends reminded my how I have an extremely low tolerance for people who say 'like' after every few words when they speak. 
They sound like they live the most vapid, boring lives.
And... you can really see how she photoshops her face in selfies, because in the video, from the side her face looks flat and quite swollen [del]full of fillers[/del]. But in her selfies her features look quite angular more prominent.


----------



## AEGIS

Lounorada said:


> That Teen Vogue video...  a few things...
> I made to 1min and had to turn it off. Her monotone voice is torturous to listen to.
> Her blonde friend looks exactly like Khloe.
> Kylie and her friends reminded my how I have an extremely low tolerance for people who say 'like' after every few words when they speak.
> They sound like they live the most vapid, boring lives.
> And... you can really see how she photoshops her face in selfies, because in the video, from the side her face looks flat and quite swollen [del]full of fillers[/del]. But in her selfies her features look quite angular more prominent.



My dh gets on the my sisters and the our nieces and nephews for saying 'like.'  We have broken them of that bad habit.


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> i was just about to say "they have the most beautiful eyes!" -   then i thought  i should know better!


Especially since Kylie was born with dark brown eyes, which she doesn't seem to like.  Her sister, on the other hand, has a successful modelling career with her dark brown eyes.


----------



## Sasha2012

via Instagram


----------



## Humbugged

Lounorada said:


> That Teen Vogue video...  a few things...
> I made to 1min and had to turn it off. *Her monotone voice is torturous to listen to.*
> Her blonde friend looks exactly like Khloe.
> Kylie and her friends reminded my how I have an extremely low tolerance for people who say 'like' after every few words when they speak.
> They sound like they live the most vapid, boring lives.
> And... you can really see how she photoshops her face in selfies, because in the video, from the side her face looks flat and quite swollen [del]full of fillers[/del]. But in her selfies her features look quite angular more prominent.




21st Century Valley Girls

Telana is(the one with the braids) a singer and is  as much Willow Smith's BFF as she is Kylie's


----------



## Bentley1

berrydiva said:


> The Kardashian threads seem to be more the social hangout area like when everyone hangs in the kitchen. Lol.



  So true.


----------



## Tivo

Kylie is another Courtney Stodden. She'll be used up and burned out by 25. She will have zero direction, be frustrated with her life and choices and have no clue how to form a complete sentence or do anything requiring a brain or comprehend anything that isn't 140 characters.


----------



## minababe

Sasha2012 said:


>




woh. she Looks really bad. tacky, old and so unreal. her face Looks like a mask. really scary


----------



## minababe

Sasha2012 said:


> via Daily Mail




I don't like any of the kardashians. I really don't get the whole Hype about this Family and it's Kind of scary that you earn that much Money with all the **** they do..  honestly..


but this Girl seems the only one who is talented from all of These members. good for her. the GQ shoot Looks great.


----------



## ByeKitty

Jayne1 said:


> Especially since Kylie was born with dark brown eyes, which she doesn't seem to like.  Her sister, on the other hand, has a successful modelling career with her [del]dark brown[/del] sh1t brown eyes.



Fixed that for ya!


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> via Instagram


 
17 yrs old... seventeen... SEVENTEEN... SMH.


----------



## Bentley1

Jayne1 said:


> Especially since Kylie was born with dark brown eyes, which she doesn't seem to like.  Her sister, on the other hand, has a successful modelling career with her dark brown eyes.




Kylie's probably been brainwashed by her fam to dislike her coloring. I'm probably in the minority, but I loveee brown eyes. They can look so smoldering, exotic and sexy. I admit, the eye shape has
To be large to make the color look sexy, imo, but I love looking at women with big, brown eyes. Something like Amrezy....


----------



## Jikena

"Like like like like"  She's even more annoying than Kim. 

It's a family thing. All of them say "like" all the time.

"You don't know everything about me"
And what do we learn ? "Jewelry is everything" "I love makeup"


----------



## YSoLovely

Dark brown eyes >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Bentley1

YSoLovely said:


> Dark brown eyes >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>




Lol. No likey? [emoji102]


----------



## ByeKitty

Bentley1 said:


> Kylie's probably been brainwashed by her fam to dislike her coloring. I'm probably in the minority, but I loveee brown eyes. They can look so smoldering, exotic and sexy. I admit, the eye shape has
> To be large to make the color look sexy, imo, but I love looking at women with big, brown eyes. Something like Amrezy....
> View attachment 2965683


I love brown eyes too... My entire fam has dark eyes and for some odd reason mine are grey. When I wear black eyeliner I easily get the SJP-effect...not something I strive for.


----------



## Tivo

Jikena said:


> "Like like like like"  She's even more annoying than Kim.
> 
> It's a family thing. All of them say "like" all the time.
> 
> "You don't know everything about me"
> And what do we learn ? "Jewelry is everything" "I love makeup"


This made me laugh!


----------



## Kamilla

Okay...the only reason I brought up Angelina was because I read somewhere that Angie was Kylie's reason  for her new look. 

http://www.cambio.com/2014/07/26/is-kylie-jenners-new-style-modeled-after-angelina-jolies-old-o/

Didn't mean to hijack Kylie's thread with unrelated stuff.  

But yes, I drop the subject on fillers.  17 yr old just needs to stop overdrawing her lips with lipliner.  Sorry tPF moderator!  Peace.


----------



## Jayne1

Funny how they all use the exact same models for everything.

Speculation is that Kendel Jenner will be the face of Fendi, or so say those who read Fendi's Instagram feed.

https://instagram.com/fendi/


----------



## Bentley1

ByeKitty said:


> I love brown eyes too... My entire fam has dark eyes and for some odd reason mine are grey. When I wear black eyeliner I easily get the SJP-effect...not something I strive for.




I love grey eyes, so pretty and rare!! 
Mine are hazel and change from brownish to dark greenish to honeyish, but they can look more brownish in a lot of photos and I really like the effect. It could also be bc my husband prefers darker eyes and always tells me how much he loves my eyes when they're dark and sexy lol


----------



## ByeKitty

Bentley1 said:


> I love grey eyes, so pretty and rare!!
> Mine are hazel and change from brownish to dark greenish to honeyish, but they can look more brownish in a lot of photos and I really like the effect. It could also be bc my husband prefers darker eyes and always tells me how much he loves my eyes when they're dark and sexy lol



Your eye color sounds super pretty!!


----------



## Bentley1

ByeKitty said:


> Your eye color sounds super pretty!!




Thank you [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Sasha2012

*kyliejenner* Tonight







via instagram


----------



## YSoLovely

Bentley1 said:


> Lol. No likey? [emoji102]




Reverse.

Dark brown eyes are the best eyes.


----------



## Bentley1

YSoLovely said:


> Reverse.
> 
> Dark brown eyes are the best eyes.




They are gorgeous! [emoji106][emoji4]


----------



## Oryx816

Sasha2012 said:


> *kyliejenner* Tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram




Who puts their hands near their vag when a pic is taken?  Unless she is doing a Vanna Ehite and highlighting the merchandise.  Who is taking these pics of her anyway?


----------



## Oryx816

^ Vanna White


----------



## YSoLovely

Jayne1 said:


> Funny how they all use the exact same models for everything.
> 
> Speculation is that Kendel Jenner will be the face of Fendi, or so say those who read Fendi's Instagram feed.
> 
> https://instagram.com/fendi/




Karl Lagerfeld must really like her...


----------



## stylemepretty

sasha2012 said:


> *kyliejenner* tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram



smgdh!


----------



## Bag*Snob

Is she wearing the latest Kanye Kollection of pantyhose and underwear?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Brown eyes and blond hair is my fave combo, like Jessica Simpson and Gwen Stefani.


----------



## Caz71

What watch is Kylie wearing in her teen vogue video?? God help all the teens is she gets a tv talk show! !


----------



## Sasha2012

*kyliejenner* Khloes Party. Chella 






via instagram


----------



## FreeSpirit71




----------



## chowlover2

Sasha2012 said:


> *kyliejenner* Khloes Party. Chella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram



Kylie is definitely thotastic in that pic. She needs to be hanging with Amber Rose and Black Chyna in that get up.

Poor Khloe, still no storyline...


----------



## nadineluv

How can Kylie's outfit be ok. Can't believe she is only 17. In that family they 'grow' up fast.


----------



## shoegal

She looks like an idiot


----------



## YSoLovely

Kylie's such a pathetic tryhard. 
Growing up in Kim & Kendall's shadow did a number on her.
To think she isn't even 18, yet. 
Guess we know which sister is bound 2 follow Kim's playboy footsteps.


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> *kyliejenner* Khloes Party. Chella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram


 
SMH...
A 17yr old is out dressed like _that^_ with her 25yr old, father-of-1 boyfriend and NO ONE is reporting or calling them out on this messed up sh*t??? Seriously??

All I can say is...


----------



## lallybelle

Ok, I admit I think the thread can be a bit hard on Kylie, she;s only 17, let her wear stupid outfits, makeup & hairdo's. It's what most teens do. BUT WTF is this mess???????? NO. JUST.NO.


----------



## Jayne1

chowlover2 said:


> Poor Khloe, still no storyline...


I've been thinking that, as of late. She tries so hard to be a relevant K, but everyone surpasses her.


----------



## Jayne1

https://instagram.com/kyliejenner/


----------



## Sasha2012

*khloekardashian* Bad b*tch alert







via instagram


----------



## madeinnyc

Sasha2012 said:


> *kyliejenner* Khloes Party. Chella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram




[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Tivo

It's as if they have no parents.


----------



## Bentley1

lanasyogamama said:


> Brown eyes and blond hair is my fave combo, like Jessica Simpson and Gwen Stefani.




I love that combo too!!


----------



## glamourous1098

Khloe's outfit looks, well, fine by Kardashian standards.  And I've run out of words for Kylie.


----------



## AECornell

Thought I'd join in on this train wreck, too.


----------



## AECornell

I don't know how many opinions and thoughts I've missed out on, but there is now way in hell my 17 year old would be allowed to wear anything close to this ish.


----------



## sr1856

Sasha2012 said:


> *kyliejenner* Khloes Party. Chella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram


omg, what is she wearing


----------



## ChanelMommy

Tivo said:


> It's as if they have no parents.



agree


----------



## ChanelMommy

AECornell said:


> I don't know how many opinions and thoughts I've missed out on, but there is now way in hell my 17 year old would be allowed to wear anything close to this ish.



This


----------



## Tamie

I feel like Kylie is trying to upstage Kendall because of her recent modeling success. But she is going at it all the wrong ways! I just feel so bad for her. The more success Kendall has the less clothing Kylie thinks she should wear.


----------



## yajaira

Ew shes disgusting ..what she needs to do is work on that ged


----------



## wildblood

Why work on a GED when she has a Masters in Thotology?


----------



## Oryx816

wildblood said:


> Why work on a GED when she has a Masters in Thotology?




Well crafted sir!


----------



## Kamilla

In an interview, Kylie said she has no mother.  Kris acts more like her friend.  She considers her sister, Khloe, as her mom.  

Doesn't help that her mother is chasing a man half her age and her other mother is a transjenner (oops.. I meant transgender.) 

http://www.graziadaily.co.uk/2015/04/kylie-jenner-lips-denies-having-surgery#.VTMsgRnn_qB

Her situation is sad.  She needs parental guidance, not guidance from her older sisters.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Where does one even acquire an outfit like that?


----------



## charmesh

Kamilla said:


> In an interview, Kylie said she has no mother.  Kris acts more like her friend.  She considers her sister, Khloe, as her mom.
> 
> Doesn't help that her mother is chasing a man half her age and her other mother is a transjenner (oops.. I meant transgender.)
> 
> http://www.graziadaily.co.uk/2015/04/kylie-jenner-lips-denies-having-surgery#.VTMsgRnn_qB
> 
> Her situation is sad.  She needs parental guidance, not guidance from her older sisters.



We've been saying that this was the cause of all her problems. And as dumb as Kylie seems, even she realizes it. Kris and Bruce should be ashamed.


----------



## clevercat

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Where does one even acquire an outfit like that?




Thots'R'Us?


----------



## Sasha2012

Coachella

via tumblr


----------



## AECornell

Well I guess they have their next sex tape star to keep the Kash coming.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

We are officially at DEFCON 10 Thirst level with this Thot-in-Training (TiT for short).


----------



## Caz71

If i see hear the word coachella im gonna hit myself. So over this festival. Posers


----------



## YSoLovely

Jayne1 said:


> I've been thinking that, as of late. She tries so hard to be a relevant K, but everyone surpasses her.



It's kinda funny. When Kim got pregnant, Khloé was on the verge of being the hot sister and a solid #2 in the KKlan hierachy, but since then she's been bumped back down to #3 by Kendall and now #4 by Kylie.
Counting North, Mason and Scott, Khloé is possibly only the 6th or 7th most popular now. :cry:

It's hard out here for a thot in the mean streets of Calabasas. :cry:


----------



## Fran0421

Oh dear kylie. I have no words really none.


----------



## Ladybug09

Tivo said:


> It's as if they have no parents.



They don't. Dad is too busy being a woman and Mom is too busy being a whore.


----------



## AEGIS

Kendall walks runways....Kylie walks hallways


but.....Kylie's walk is pretty damn good lol..too bad she's short


----------



## Tivo

AEGIS said:


> Kendall walks runways....Kylie walks hallways
> 
> 
> but.....Kylie's walk is pretty damn good lol..too bad she's short


I'm sure she's been practicing. What else has she got to do?


----------



## AEGIS

Tivo said:


> I'm sure she's been practicing. What else has she got to do?



Oh yea I am sure.  I am surprised they can't use their connections to get her on some runway.  How tall is she? 5'7? Kate Moss is 5'7


----------



## ByeKitty

I'm seriously impressed, she's underage and out-thotting people like Amber Rose and Blac Chyna. Whenever I see these pictures of her trying so hard to be sexy, I feel super uncomfortable. It's like I'm seeing pictures that I'm not supposed to be seeing, especially on a public forum like this.

I wonder how Kylie will develop - either she'll find ways to multiply the thotness, or she will look back on this and feel so embarrassed. I mean, I'm embarrassed when I think of some things 17-year-old me did...


----------



## bunnyr

AEGIS said:


> Oh yea I am sure.  I am surprised they can't use their connections to get her on some runway.  How tall is she? 5'7? Kate Moss is 5'7




Don't know her height but besides that factor, she still doesn't have a run way model look at all.


----------



## Oryx816

ByeKitty said:


> I'm seriously impressed, she's underage and out-thotting people like Amber Rose and Blac Chyna. Whenever I see these pictures of her trying so hard to be sexy, I feel super uncomfortable. It's like I'm seeing pictures that I'm not supposed to be seeing, especially on a public forum like this.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how Kylie will develop - either she'll find ways to multiply the thotness, or she will look back on this and feel so embarrassed. I mean, I'm embarrassed when I think of some things 17-year-old me did...




The Kardashians and Jenners have a genetic mutation that doesn't allow them to feel shame or propriety.


----------



## Jayne1

YSoLovely said:


> It's kinda funny. When Kim got pregnant, Khloé was on the verge of being the hot sister and a solid #2 in the KKlan hierachy, but since then she's been bumped back down to #3 by Kendall and now #4 by Kylie.
> Counting North, Mason and Scott, Khloé is possibly only the 6th or 7th most popular now. :cry:
> 
> It's hard out here for a thot in the mean streets of Calabasas. :cry:


True.


----------



## shiny_things

Tivo said:


> It's as if they have no parents.



I think it was telling when one of the girls said Kris was more of a friend to them than a Mum. You are a parent first, then a friend second, otherwise this ish goes on. I hope Kylie grows up and looks back and cringes at this. Sadly, I think she'll have whored herself out so much that she'll go down the path that they all do, too much too young and the inevitable consequences of that.


----------



## lh211

Oryx816 said:


> The Kardashians and Jenners have a genetic mutation that doesn't allow them to feel shame or propriety.



100% agree. 

She is displaying the behaviour which is common in a lot of celebs, especially the THOT type - deep rooted insecurity. Like others mentioned before, she is firmly in the shadow of Sex tape sister, then supermodel sister. She has to fight hard to be relevant, and one thing she has learnt from her "friend" PMK is that prostitution is profitable. None of them care if it's good or bad press, as long as there's press. 

There's sooo much worse to come of this skank.


----------



## AECornell

I feel the exact same way. She is a child. 17 may be an older teenager, but to me she is still a child. 



ByeKitty said:


> I'm seriously impressed, she's underage and out-thotting people like Amber Rose and Blac Chyna. Whenever I see these pictures of her trying so hard to be sexy, I feel super uncomfortable. It's like I'm seeing pictures that I'm not supposed to be seeing, especially on a public forum like this.


----------



## dangerouscurves

clevercat said:


> Thots'R'Us?




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

AEGIS said:


> Oh yea I am sure.  I am surprised they can't use their connections to get her on some runway.  How tall is she? 5'7? Kate Moss is 5'7




Her hips are too wide to be on a runway not to mention the butt and the boobs. Kate was practically a stick when she came out and she started at 14 but she was already 5'7" at that age.


----------



## charmesh

I thought everyone would find this funny.


----------



## Lounorada

charmesh said:


> I thought everyone would find this funny.


----------



## CobaltBlu

LOL. But also pathetic.  I think we are going to see NSFW pictures as soon as she's legal.


----------



## zippie

The underage skank in training is 5'9", I don't remember who said she was short but she is not short.  Too short and meaty to be a model like her sister but NOT short.


----------



## green.bee

Sasha2012 said:


> Coachella
> 
> via tumblr



disgusting


----------



## ByeKitty

green.bee said:


> disgusting



ITA! And the smug look on her face gives me "hell yeah, I'm bringing it!!!"-vibes, while she looks like a total prostitute. I feel so much second hand embarrassment!


----------



## widerlet

where does one buy a full body stocking?


----------



## Lounorada

No way Kylie is 5' 9"... She's wearing heels and is around the same height as Tyga in that picture above and according to Google, Tyga is just under 5' 7".
Which also proves that Khloe is not 5' 10"... because she's only slightly taller than Tyga and she's also in heels.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I think she is about 5'5", 5'6"


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> I think she is about 5'5", 5'6"


 
Yep, that would be my guess too.


----------



## dangerouscurves

charmesh said:


> I thought everyone would find this funny.




Hahaha!!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CeeJay

zippie said:


> The underage skank in training is 5'9", I don't remember who said she was short but she is not short.  Too short and meaty to be a model like her sister but NOT short.



I think you are referring to Kendull


----------



## ByeKitty

Kendall looks to be about my height, which is 5'10/5'11... Kylie is not extremely tall, but I wouldn't be surprised if she was 5'8 or something. IDK about the US, but that's the average women's height here.


----------



## guccimamma

AECornell said:


> I feel the exact same way. She is a child. 17 may be an older teenager, but to me she is still a child.



i'm sad for her, she's seen too much.


----------



## Kamilla

This site is interesting.  It also gives their body weight.

http://healthyceleb.com/kendall-jenner-height-weight-body-statistics-trivia/2592

http://healthyceleb.com/kylie-jenner-height-weight-body-statistics

5'6 is considered short for the runway.  Best thing you could do is be a VS model.  

Funny how it mentions in one of the links above that Kylie aspires to go to college.  She should.  Having more knowledge and getting rid of "like, like" in her vocabulary will do wonders to her self esteem.  Plus college students aren't as harsh as high school kids.   Kids in college just focus on getting their degrees and getting out of there.  It's not a popularity contest....but then again that is not the kardashian way.  Mama Khloe will disapprove.


----------



## Jennifer N

Kendall at Coachella Weekend 2 Day 1

_allthingskendall.tumblr.com_


----------



## zippie

LOL some of you fascinate me.....


Kylie is 5'9"
Kendall is a little over 5'10"
Khloe is 5'10"


----------



## Encore Hermes

Of course they are


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall Jenner and Khloe Kardashian showed their support to their brother-in-law when they watched him perform at Coachella on Saturday.

And the girls pulled out all the stops for the special moment, raiding their wardrobes for the ultimate in festival glamour. 

Kendall, 19, looked incredible in a rock 'n' roll Megadeth sleeveless cropped T-shirt which she wore with tiny shorts which showed off her long legs. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...gh-split-dressat-Coachella.html#ixzz3XnkWim3G


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Will Coachella ever end?


----------



## Sasha2012

Paris on Instagram: #CoachellaBaes #GoodTimes &#127926;&#10084;&#65039;&#127926;







via tumblr


----------



## princess101804

i've seen kylie and kendall around in glendale, kylie is about 5'5/5'6 and kendall 5'10


----------



## Bentley1

bunnyr said:


> Don't know her height but besides that factor, she still doesn't have a run way model look at all.




No way. I see her in those car magazines, draped over the hood in her underwear. I don't even think she has what it takes to be in the likes of playboy. Maybe hustler in a few years?


----------



## Bentley1

Lounorada said:


> No way Kylie is 5' 9"... She's wearing heels and is around the same height as Tyga in that picture above and according to Google, Tyga is just under 5' 7".
> Which also proves that Khloe is not 5' 10"... because she's only slightly taller than Tyga and she's also in heels.




Yeah, I don't think she is 5'9 either. She looks about 5'5-5'6 tops to me.


----------



## Bentley1

zippie said:


> LOL some of you fascinate me.....
> 
> 
> Kylie is 5'9"
> Kendall is a little over 5'10"
> Khloe is 5'10"




Khloe is not 5'10. 
I've seen her in person and she was maybe 2 inches taller than me, TOPS, and I'm 5'5. 

She had great hair and skin, and looked a lot smaller in person all around. Shorter and more petite.


----------



## zippie

Bentley1 said:


> Khloe is not 5'10.
> I've seen her in person and she was maybe 2 inches taller than me, TOPS, and I'm 5'5.
> 
> She had great hair and skin, and looked a lot smaller in person all around. Shorter and more petite.


 
I give up...LOL


----------



## Encore Hermes

And Kourtney imo is shorter than 5'. she looks to be in flats in that pic.


----------



## Bentley1

zippie said:


> I give up...LOL




These two ladies are not the same height. Plus, I know what I saw in person. It doesn't matter to me one way or another, I was just pointing out what I saw, and I trust my eyes not photos or online stats. If you would like to believe she's 5'10, be my guest. [emoji6]


----------



## Jikena

Wait... Did Kylie actually go out dressed like that ? I thought it was just for pictures inside her house or something.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Kamilla said:


> This site is interesting.  It also gives their body weight.
> 
> http://healthyceleb.com/kendall-jenner-height-weight-body-statistics-trivia/2592
> 
> http://healthyceleb.com/kylie-jenner-height-weight-body-statistics
> 
> 5'6 is considered short for the runway.  Best thing you could do is be a VS model.
> 
> Funny how it mentions in one of the links above that Kylie aspires to go to college.  She should.  Having more knowledge and getting rid of "like, like" in her vocabulary will do wonders to her self esteem.  Plus college students aren't as harsh as high school kids.   Kids in college just focus on getting their degrees and getting out of there.  It's not a popularity contest....but then again that is not the kardashian way.  Mama Khloe will disapprove.



Did you notice the weights listed?  It has Kendall at 130 and Kylie at 143.  I think they're both lower than that.


----------



## AECornell

There's no way in hell Kendall is 130. Even at 5'10. I'm 129 at 5'8 and I look more filled out overall. At her age I was like 118 and looked like her. And Kylie and 143? That seems really high.



lanasyogamama said:


> Did you notice the weights listed?  It has Kendall at 130 and Kylie at 143.  I think they're both lower than that.


----------



## uhpharm01

wildblood said:


> Why work on a GED when she has a Masters in Thotology?



Mm mm....


----------



## AEGIS

Kamilla said:


> This site is interesting.  It also gives their body weight.
> 
> http://healthyceleb.com/kendall-jenner-height-weight-body-statistics-trivia/2592
> 
> http://healthyceleb.com/kylie-jenner-height-weight-body-statistics
> 
> 5'6 is considered short for the runway.  Best thing you could do is be a VS model.
> 
> Funny how it mentions in one of the links above that Kylie aspires to go to college.  She should.  Having more knowledge and getting rid of "like, like" in her vocabulary will do wonders to her self esteem.  Plus college students aren't as harsh as high school kids.   Kids in college just focus on getting their degrees and getting out of there.  It's not a popularity contest....but then again that is not the kardashian way.  Mama Khloe will disapprove.



Where and when did you go to college?  College is full of kunty girls


----------



## AEGIS

Sasha2012 said:


> Paris on Instagram: #CoachellaBaes #GoodTimes &#127926;&#10084;&#65039;&#127926;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via tumblr



Kendall only looks like a real model when surrounded by her basic family. She shines here.


----------



## AEGIS

No way in HELL Kylie is 143 pounds lol.She and Kendall probably weight the same thing...about 120 pounds imo


----------



## Kamilla

AEGIS said:


> Where and when did you go to college?  College is full of kunty girls



Ouch.  Speak for yourself.


----------



## MY2CENT

Who gives a s#=t how tall she is 4feet 5feet 6feet really this little girl is hanging out with thugs that all they want to do is do her is pass her around cause you know what they say once you black, her mom is the biggest whore there is, her dad wants to be a woman she has sister's just as pathetic and everyone is talking her height, she will be in a porn movie doing all her so called thug rapper pedophile boyfriend friends acting like she is having fun. She needs a dad and a mom I feel bad for her.just my2cents


----------



## AEGIS

Kamilla said:


> Ouch.  Speak for yourself.



ok so don't answer the question.


----------



## Kamilla

^Yep, walking in this thread is like walking into a scene of Mean Girls.   Good luck dolls!!!  It's been a fun weekend losing a few brain cells.  Keep up the meanness!   :kiss:


----------



## AEGIS

MY2CENT said:


> Who gives a s#=t how tall she is 4feet 5feet 6feet really this little girl is hanging out with thugs that* all they want to do is do her is pass her around cause you know what they say once you black,* her mom is the biggest whore there is, her dad wants to be a woman she has sister's just as pathetic and everyone is talking her height, she will be in a porn movie doing all her so called thug rapper pedophile boyfriend friends acting like she is having fun. She needs a dad and a mom I feel bad for her.just my2cents




what are you saying in the bolded?


----------



## AEGIS

Kamilla said:


> ^Yep, walking in this thread is like walking into a scene of Mean Girls.   Good luck dolls!!!  It's been a fun weekend losing a few brain cells.  Keep it up the meanness!   :kiss:



Bye!!


----------



## MY2CENT

AEGIS said:


> what are you saying in the bolded?



You high lighted it not me,


----------



## Kamilla

^I agree.  It doesn't have to take a genius to answer that question you have bolded up there BTW.  Even a teenage boy can answer that for ya.


----------



## Kamilla

AEGIS said:


> Where and when did you go to college?  College is full of kunty girls



Wait...now I am a bit confused with your statement.  You went to law school right and saw justice, sonia sotomajor.

Why would you say college (or law school) is full of kunty girls.   I would have pegged you as one to say the opposite since you are the college girl.

Sorry, someone PMed me and fed me this info for fun.


----------



## yajaira

Omg wtf is wrong with people


----------



## AEGIS

Kamilla said:


> Wait...now I am a bit confused with your statement.  You went to law school right and saw justice, sonia sotomajor.
> 
> Why would you say college (or law school) is full of kunty girls.   I would have pegged you as one to say the opposite since you are the college girl.
> 
> Sorry, someone PMed me and fed me this info for fun.



lol someone pm'd you about me and remembered a post I made about 4 years ago? I am flattered.:shame:


----------



## sabrunka

College IS full of kunty girls haha I'm in there now, just finished my first year (im 25, did some traveling first) and oh me oh my, girls... Haha, they're fiesty!

Anyway, I also don't get how some people are arguing against what others saw with their own eyes, aka that Khloe/Kendall/Kylie are certain heights. Id much rather trust the judgement of what one of us saw than photos or info online, which can be falsified or photoshopped.


----------



## Lounorada

Bentley1 said:


> Khloe is not 5'10.
> I've seen her in person and she was maybe 2 inches taller than me, TOPS, and I'm 5'5.
> 
> She had great hair and skin, and looked a lot smaller in person all around. Shorter and more petite.



I knew she didn't look 5'10", your first hand account just confirmed my guess!


----------



## Bentley1

That's pretty funny, and kinda creepy, that someone is PM'ing old info about Aegis lol


----------



## Bentley1

Lounorada said:


> I knew she didn't look 5'10", your first hand account just confirmed my guess! :




Your guess was right, [emoji4]she's definitely not 5'10. With heels, yes, but she was in sneakers (I was in flip flops) and she was only an inch or two taller than me.


----------



## Oryx816

bentley1 said:


> that's pretty funny, and kinda creepy, that someone is pm'ing old info about aegis lol




+1.


----------



## ByeKitty

Kamilla said:


> ^Yep, walking in this thread is like walking into a scene of Mean Girls.   Good luck dolls!!!  It's been a fun weekend losing a few brain cells.  Keep up the meanness!   :kiss:



Wow that was unnecessary... I think you may have interpreted some things wrong because I don't see how anyone was "mean". I, just like Aegis, would like to know where you went to college because I would love to go somewhere where there are no mean girls!


----------



## Jayne1

Kamilla said:


> ^Yep, walking in this thread is like walking into a scene of Mean Girls.   Good luck dolls!!!  It's been a fun weekend losing a few brain cells.  Keep up the meanness!   :kiss:



Stay and put whoever is bothering you, on ignore.


----------



## zippie

Brucie is 6'2", just sayin...


----------



## janie2002

widerlet said:


> where does one buy a full body stocking?


I think where stripper shop, sex stores. Which shouldnt allow children in, since she is under 18


----------



## bunnyr

lanasyogamama said:


> Did you notice the weights listed?  It has Kendall at 130 and Kylie at 143.  I think they're both lower than that.







AECornell said:


> There's no way in hell Kendall is 130. Even at 5'10. I'm 129 at 5'8 and I look more filled out overall. At her age I was like 118 and looked like her. And Kylie and 143? That seems really high.







AEGIS said:


> No way in HELL Kylie is 143 pounds lol.She and Kendall probably weight the same thing...about 120 pounds imo




Of course it's possible and highly likely. I am close to 120 and I am just about 5'3"/ petite and wears size zero clothes.


----------



## Freckles1

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Will Coachella ever end?




Alha!! My friend calls it "Nochella"


----------



## Freckles1

bunnyr said:


> Of course it's possible and highly likely. I am close to 120 and I am just about 5'3"/ petite and wears size zero clothes.




Yep -  I'm an inch taller than you and 125....
Muscular physique ... Most people think I weigh less than 120... You just never know how weight is carried. We are all different.


----------



## AEGIS

sabrunka said:


> College IS full of kunty girls haha I'm in there now, just finished my first year (im 25, did some traveling first) and oh me oh my, girls... Haha, they're fiesty!
> 
> Anyway, I also don't get how some people are arguing against what others saw with their own eyes, aka that Khloe/Kendall/Kylie are certain heights. Id much rather trust the judgement of what one of us saw than photos or info online, which can be falsified or photoshopped.





ByeKitty said:


> Wow that was unnecessary... I think you may have interpreted some things wrong because I don't see how anyone was "mean". I, just like Aegis, would like to know where you went to college because I would love to go somewhere where there are no mean girls!





Uhhh yea that's what I was getting at and i thought it was pretty clear.  I think many women are their b*tchiest in college actually. You don't know who you are and it's weird and you're kinda independent, you're competing for grades and attention...I don't think college is this magic salve that would suddenly make Kylie a great person.  Many of the rich spoiled entitled girls just became rich spoiled entitled women.  College didn't really change that.


----------



## AEGIS

bunnyr said:


> Of course it's possible and highly likely. I am close to 120 and I am just about 5'3"/ petite and wears size zero clothes.





Freckles1 said:


> Yep -  I'm an inch taller than you and 125....
> Muscular physique ... Most people think I weigh less than 120... You just never know how weight is carried. We are all different.



Hmm.....I still don't think so and I am one of those ppl who has a muscular physique as well. But I mean this is all speculation of course.  Idk I just think if ppl often say that Kim looks realy really small irl then Kylie is probably a slip of a girl.  I think her instagram poses make her look curvier than she is.  And Kylie doesn't look like she works out a lot--if she did--we'd have pap shots of it.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Neither of them strike me as muscular at all.  If course it's possible, but my guess would be lower.


----------



## Avril

Lounorada said:


>



:lolots:

It was actually a serious question!!!


----------



## Avril

clevercat said:


> Thots'R'Us?



Boom!!!!!

:lolots:


----------



## Lounorada

Avril said:


> :lolots:
> 
> It was actually a serious question!!!





Honestly, I'm pretty sure I have an eidetic memory when it comes to things, especially all things fashion. Once I see things I'll remember them and the details. All it takes then is a quick search to get the link for whatever it is and voilà


----------



## .pursefiend.

AEGIS said:


> lol someone pm'd you about me and remembered a post I made about 4 years ago? I am flattered.:shame:





Bentley1 said:


> That's pretty funny, and kinda creepy, that someone is PM'ing old info about Aegis lol



that is crazy  i would've kept that little tid bit to myself


----------



## .pursefiend.

i hate when i'm late to the party.. but what the hell @ Kylie's thotfit


----------



## guccimamma

MY2CENT said:


> Who gives a s#=t how tall she is 4feet 5feet 6feet really this little girl is hanging out with thugs that all they want to do is do her is pass her around cause you know what they say once you black, her mom is the biggest whore there is, her dad wants to be a woman she has sister's just as pathetic and everyone is talking her height, she will be in a porn movie doing all her so called thug rapper pedophile boyfriend friends acting like she is having fun. She needs a dad and a mom I feel bad for her.just my2cents



this sums it up


----------



## guccimamma

Bentley1 said:


> That's pretty funny, and kinda creepy, that someone is PM'ing old info about Aegis lol



maybe it is khloe, she's got time on her hands


----------



## *spoiled*

MY2CENT said:


> Who gives a s#=t how tall she is 4feet 5feet 6feet really this little girl is hanging out with thugs that all they want to do is do her is pass her around cause you know what they say *once you black*, her mom is the biggest whore there is, her dad wants to be a woman she has sister's just as pathetic and everyone is talking her height, she will be in a porn movie doing all her so called thug rapper pedophile boyfriend friends acting like she is having fun. She needs a dad and a mom I feel bad for her.just my2cents


once you black what??????  What a racist *** comment.


----------



## .pursefiend.

in my mind i feel like she was trying to say "once you go black you never go back" ... that's typically the saying but it looks as though she missed the word "go" initially. but that's just me...(and i'm black )


----------



## bag-princess

zippie said:


> Brucie is 6'2", just sayin...





exactly!  isn't she always taller than those other garden gnome sisters of hers???:giggles:

and i thought that was why people called her "chewbacca" anyway - because of her height (and hair)!


----------



## zippie

bag-princess said:


> exactly!  isn't she always taller than those other garden gnome sisters of hers???:giggles:
> 
> and i thought that was why people called her "chewbacca" anyway - because of her height (and hair)!


 


Chewbacca??  LMAO, good one.    I see the resemblance....


----------



## redney

guccimamma said:


> maybe it is khloe, she's got time on her hands



OMG spit out my coffee


----------



## bag-princess

zippie said:


> Chewbacca??  LMAO, good one.    I see the resemblance....






not me!  talk about a mean girl mentality!  that is the perfect example!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Is 6'2" his Olympic height, or his closing in on 70 height? 

_Yes you are getting shorter
The process accelerates with age, particularly after age 70. In one long-running study of more than 2,000 Baltimore residents, *men lost an average of 1.2 inches between ages 30 and 70, * and a total of 2 inches by age 80. Women lost an average of 2 inches between 30 and 70 and 3.1 inches total by age 80_.

http://www.wsj.com/articles/SB10001424053111904194604576580720025344668


----------



## mrsinsyder

Lol.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Giving credit, someone on LSA found this. 
Like the other pic she posted she found on Instagram.


----------



## Freckles1

Oh lord that's just sad. Any kind of attention... What a mess


----------



## guccimamma

Freckles1 said:


> Oh lord that's just sad. Any kind of attention... What a mess



i know, my mom would be heartbroken if i did that (at any age)

her mom probably calls each of them...and asks how many a$$ photos they have posted each day.


----------



## ByeKitty

guccimamma said:


> maybe it is khloe, she's got time on her hands



Oh my, I just can't with this whole scenario  To this college girl right here, it sounded like she hit the search button in Aegis' posts, and felt the need to come up with an alibi. Just speculating obviously!


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> Is 6'2" his Olympic height, or his closing in on 70 height?
> 
> _Yes you are getting shorter
> The process accelerates with age, particularly after age 70. In one long-running study of more than 2,000 Baltimore residents, *men lost an average of 1.2 inches between ages 30 and 70, * and a total of 2 inches by age 80. *Women lost an average of 2 inches between 30 and 70 *and 3.1 inches total by age 80_.
> 
> http://www.wsj.com/articles/SB10001424053111904194604576580720025344668


True for me -- I lost an inch and I'm very unhappy about it!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Encore Hermes said:


> Giving credit, someone on LSA found this.
> Like the other pic she posted she found on Instagram.
> View attachment 2968876


I can't decide if that makes it better or worse, lol.


----------



## pursegrl12

*spoiled* said:


> once you black what??????  What a racist *** comment.



how is it racist if you _like_ the race?

once you go black, you never go back meaning he/she LIKES being with that race? opposite of racist. wow.


----------



## Bentley1

guccimamma said:


> maybe it is khloe, she's got time on her hands




Hah [emoji28]


----------



## Sasha2012

*Kylie:* chill pool day @ the Disick mansion"







via instagram


----------



## guccimamma

Sasha2012 said:


> *Kylie:* chill pool day @ the Disick mansion"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram



lord, this is a child. someone please raise her. she needs guidance.


----------



## Encore Hermes

@  'mansion' vs home. Wouldn't expect anything different, from any of them.


----------



## charmesh

The Disick mansion. LMAO. You know Kourtney paid for it & his name is nowhere on the deed.


----------



## morgan20

But you have the Daily Fail at this very moment giving her praise for her 'stylish' outfits....don't they realise she is only seventeen? What is it with that paper and the Ks?


----------



## bisousx

pursegrl12 said:


> how is it racist if you _like_ the race?
> 
> once you go black, you never go back meaning he/she LIKES being with that race? opposite of racist. wow.



Well, if you put that gem in the same sentence as "thugs" and "being passed around", it completely changes the context....


----------



## charmesh

bisousx said:


> Well, if you put that gem in the same sentence as "thugs" and "being passed around", it completely changes the context....



+1. And Kylie isn't actually being passed around. Her choice of boyfriend is completely wrong but she's not actually sleeping around. She 17 and has had like 2 public boyfriends. That's a lot less than some of the girls I know her age. But she is still guilty of THOTy behavior


----------



## pursegrl12

bisousx said:


> Well, if you put that gem in the same sentence as "thugs" and "being passed around", it completely changes the context....




You said it, not me.


----------



## Ladybug09

.pursefiend. said:


> in my mind i feel like she was trying to say "once you go black you never go back" ... that's typically the saying but it looks as though she missed the word "go" initially. but that's just me...(and i'm black )


That's what I thought she meant to say too.


charmesh said:


> +1. And Kylie isn't actually being passed around. Her choice of boyfriend is completely wrong but she's not actually sleeping around. She 17 and has had like 2 *public *boyfriends. That's a lot less than some of the girls I know her age. But she is still guilty of THOTy behavior


NO ONE knows what she's doing behind CLOSED doors.


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> *Kylie:* &#8220;chill pool day @ the Disick mansion"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram


 
First off, SMH...
But, this picture... Did she have a 'toilet accident'? Was there a strong gust of wind that blew off her pants and nearly her hat? Is she playing hide'n'seek, badly? Did she get a muscle cramp?


Oh no, she's 'posing' like that to make her butt appear bigger than it is. 
She looks so stupid.


----------



## CobaltBlu

These birds...This thread. *exits*


----------



## lizmil

guccimamma said:


> i know, my mom would be heartbroken if i did that (at any age)
> 
> her mom probably calls each of them...and asks how many a$$ photos they have posted each day.



Her mom calls each day... How many a$$ photos, I just played  that conversation in my head.... Wake up,brush teeth wash face, a$$ photos, lol.


----------



## Sasha2012

A worrying new trend dubbed the '#kyliejennerchallenge' is sweeping social media, encouraging teens to blow their lips up to epic proportions using bottles or shot glasses.

The reportedly painful method involves participants placing their mouth over the opening of a cup, jar or other narrow vessel and sucking in until the air vacuum causes their lips to swell up - all in the hopes of emulating Kylie Jenner's bee-stung pout.

Countless teens, both boys and girls, have been sharing the disturbing results of their experiments on Twitter and Instagram, which in many cases has led to severe bruising around the mouth.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...le-size-disastrous-results.html#ixzz3XtOrj500


----------



## FreeSpirit71

People are idiots. That is all. *smh and exiting thread*


----------



## Bentley1

Omg that is disturbing


----------



## guccimamma

do you think she sticks her butt into a large suction device???


----------



## whimsic

Omg that's disturbing. I almost want to report this post


----------



## nastasja

Those pictures LOL!!


----------



## NicolesCloset

It's that a joke?  Are kids really doing this


----------



## redney

Celebrity Blind from CDAN. ICK! http://www.crazydaysandnights.net/2015/04/blind-items-revealed-4-135.html

February 27, 2015
 This statutory rapist rapper picked up two strippers the other night  and one said they had unprotected sex. I&#8217;m sure his underage girlfriend  will be thrilled to hear it.
_Tyga/Kylie Jenner_


----------



## Lounorada

SMGDH.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That's not even worth a blind item. Like duh.


----------



## yajaira

redney said:


> Celebrity Blind from CDAN. ICK! http://www.crazydaysandnights.net/2015/04/blind-items-revealed-4-135.html
> 
> February 27, 2015
> This statutory rapist rapper picked up two strippers the other night  and one said they had unprotected sex. Im sure his underage girlfriend  will be thrilled to hear it.
> _Tyga/Kylie Jenner_


Haha what goes around comes around


----------



## AEGIS

pursegrl12 said:


> how is it racist if you _like_ the race?
> 
> once you go black, you never go back meaning he/she LIKES being with that race? opposite of racist. wow.





bisousx said:


> Well, if you put that gem in the same sentence as "thugs" and "being passed around", it completely changes the context....





pursegrl12 said:


> You said it, not me.



Actually the original quote which you quoted said it, not Bisoux.



MY2CENT said:


> Who gives a s#=t how tall she is 4feet 5feet 6feet really this little girl is hanging out with thugs that all they want to do is do her is pass her around cause you know what they say once you black, her mom is the biggest whore there is, her dad wants to be a woman she has sister's just as pathetic and everyone is talking her height, she will be in a porn movie doing all her so called thug rapper pedophile boyfriend friends acting like she is having fun. She needs a dad and a mom I feel bad for her.just my2cents


----------



## CobaltBlu

Who keeps leaving the door unlocked? *turns off light*


----------



## Sasha2012

She is back home after partying it up for Coachella two weekends in a row.

And it looks like there was no time for rest and relaxation for Kendall Jenner as she was already spotted on a shopping trip.

The 19-year-old model was seen at Barneys New York in Beverly Hills on Monday while with her eldest sister's longtime boyfriend Scott Disick.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ck-afternoon-shopping-trip.html#ixzz3XvWdHOnC


----------



## tomz_grl

Why do Kendall and Scott spend so much time together?


----------



## bag-princess

Encore Hermes said:


> @  'mansion' vs home. Wouldn't expect anything different, from any of them.



they have no couth!  NONE!!!



charmesh said:


> The Disick mansion. LMAO. You know Kourtney paid for it & his name is nowhere on the deed.



  and you know it!




Ladybug09 said:


> That's what I thought she meant to say too.
> 
> *NO ONE knows what she's doing behind CLOSED doors*.





my exact thought!!!  the keywords PUBLIC BOYFRIENDS!!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

her jumper is cute .. that's all i got


----------



## berrydiva

zippie said:


> Brucie is 6'2", just sayin...




Bruce was 6'2" like 40 years ago. Lol. People get shorter as they age.


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> I knew she didn't look 5'10", your first hand account just confirmed my guess!




First hand accounts mean nothing here when folks have google to tell them their truth. Lol


----------



## berrydiva

This thread is a mess.


----------



## whimsic

Guess the Kim thread will be closed down once Kylie turns 18


----------



## zippie

berrydiva said:


> bruce was 6'2" like 40 years ago. Lol. People get shorter as they age.


 

 Yep that Brucie is a regular dwarf...
lol


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> A worrying new trend dubbed the '#kyliejennerchallenge' is sweeping social media, encouraging teens to blow their lips up to epic proportions using bottles or shot glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> The reportedly painful method involves participants placing their mouth over the opening of a cup, jar or other narrow vessel and sucking in until the air vacuum causes their lips to swell up - all in the hopes of emulating Kylie Jenner's bee-stung pout.
> 
> 
> 
> Countless teens, both boys and girls, have been sharing the disturbing results of their experiments on Twitter and Instagram, which in many cases has led to severe bruising around the mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...le-size-disastrous-results.html#ixzz3XtOrj500




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] WHY?!?!?!


----------



## *spoiled*

bisousx said:


> Well, if you put that gem in the same sentence as "thugs" and "being passed around", it completely changes the context....



exactly.  One second they are thugs, the next she says "once you go black you don't go back"  Sorry but it was racist.  Agree to disagree.


----------



## *spoiled*

Fox 5 news reported about the Kyliejennerlipchallenge this morning.  Allison Seymour's face was hilarious.  They had to cut away from her quickly.  People really are stupid sometimes.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> A worrying new trend dubbed the '#kyliejennerchallenge' is sweeping social media, encouraging teens to blow their lips up to epic proportions using bottles or shot glasses.
> 
> The reportedly painful method involves participants placing their mouth over the opening of a cup, jar or other narrow vessel and sucking in until the air vacuum causes their lips to swell up - all in the hopes of emulating Kylie Jenner's bee-stung pout.
> 
> Countless teens, both boys and girls, have been sharing the disturbing results of their experiments on Twitter and Instagram, which in many cases has led to severe bruising around the mouth.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...le-size-disastrous-results.html#ixzz3XtOrj500



Idiots.


----------



## Ladybug09

*spoiled* said:


> Fox 5 news reported about the Kyliejennerlipchallenge this morning.  Allison Seymour's face was hilarious.  They had to cut away from her quickly.  People really are stupid sometimes.


Haha, I missed that! Allison is too funny! I'm surprised Wisdom didn't have anything to say about it!


----------



## KayuuKathey

Honestly, wtf.


----------



## Tivo

Did she tweet she's pregnant?


----------



## tomz_grl

What!!!????


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> First hand accounts mean nothing here when folks have google to tell them their truth. Lol




Yep, SMH!


----------



## littlerock

zippie said:


> Yep that Brucie is a regular dwarf...
> lol



They all look tall when standing next to Lamar. He's a giant and he doesn't look that much taller than them. And, Khloe is slouching over a bit and in flat sneakers.


----------



## dangerouscurves

So I guess with Kyliejennerchallenge no one really believes her lip liner lie.


----------



## Sasha2012

via twitter


----------



## Lizzy_Chai

Shade?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I cannot with this woman continually making fun of the teenager her loser baby daddy left her for on Instagram. It's so pathetic.


----------



## Lizzy_Chai

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I cannot with this woman continually making fun of the teenager her loser baby daddy left her for on Instagram. It's so pathetic.




Yes. I remember when I thought she was above it. But then she started gyrating all over with Amber and now this. They all need some counseling it seems.


----------



## Sasha2012

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I cannot with this woman continually making fun of the teenager her loser baby daddy left her for on Instagram. It's so pathetic.



Yeah not to mentioned her deformed derriere as well.


----------



## madeinnyc

Yall can't say blac Chyna shouldn't make fun of a teenager when this thread is full of women calling Kylie a thot. She either off limits in general or fair game. The picture is funny though [emoji23]


----------



## michie

madeinnyc said:


> Yall can't say blac Chyna shouldn't make fun of a teenager when this thread is full of women calling Kylie a thot. She either off limits in general or fair game. *The picture is funny though*



Pretty much. Maybe Blacc Chyna is waiting until she's OF AGE to put dem paws on her.


----------



## *spoiled*

michie said:


> Pretty much. Maybe Blacc Chyna is waiting until she's OF AGE to put dem paws on her.



hell yea @ dem paws... lmao


----------



## bag-princess

madeinnyc said:


> Yall can't say blac Chyna shouldn't make fun of a teenager when this thread is full of women calling Kylie a thot. She either off limits in general or fair game. The picture is funny though [emoji23]




THANK YOU!!!!    pots meet the kettles! 
 and yes that pic is too funny!





michie said:


> Pretty much. Maybe Blacc Chyna is waiting until she's OF AGE *to put dem paws on her.*


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

madeinnyc said:


> *Yall can't say blac Chyna shouldn't make fun of a teenager when this thread is full of women calling Kylie a thot. She either off limits in general or fair game. *The picture is funny though [emoji23]



Truth. 

Both Kylie and Chyna are birds. I give Kylie a little bit of a pass because she's young, dumb and immature but Chyna is grown. I know your fiancé left you for a 16 yr old and it's a hard pill to swallow but grow TF up. She's looks stupid going back and forth with a little girl.


----------



## Sasha2012

*kyliejenner* Currently






via instagram


----------



## Oryx816

While I think a grown woman shouldn't even respond or lower herself to this drama, none of the individuals involved are classy in any way, so none of this is surprising.  

Kylie willingly got into the kitchen and turned up the flame with her "currently" posts.  She wants to act grown up, she should learn how to take the heat.

Tyga, BC, and Kylie have no sense or class.


----------



## stylemepretty

Using her cell phone while driving. This family never learns. Smh.


----------



## poopsie

You can't fix stupid


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lizzy_Chai said:


> Yes. I remember when I thought she was above it. But then she started gyrating all over with Amber and now this. They all need some counseling it seems.




They all need to sit down and start a cat fight and get over with it.


----------



## berrydiva

She should get that air pressure light taken care of and smh at snapping a pic while driving.


Both Kylie and Chyna are birds so they're on the same level...they're both basic.


----------



## Caz71

zippie said:


> Yep that Brucie is a regular dwarf...
> lol



He looks so handsome in that black suit.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Why is Chyna coming for Kylie when it was Tyga that felt she wasn't anything to lose. This is basic blame the woman or in this case the kid behavior.


----------



## dangerouscurves

BagOuttaHell said:


> Why is Chyna coming for Kylie when it was Tyga that felt she wasn't anything to lose. This is basic blame the woman or in this case the kid behavior.




I'd blame both. If someone married or in a relationship is chasing after me, I'd tell him to f*ck off.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall on the cover of Harpers Bazaar May 2015 Issue.

via tumblr


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> Why is Chyna coming for Kylie when it was Tyga that felt she wasn't anything to lose. This is basic blame the woman or in this case the kid behavior.



Didn't this low key back and forth shade all start with Kylie's first "currently" post?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

berrydiva said:


> Didn't this low key back and forth shade all start with Kylie's first "currently" post?



Ha. I wouldn't know. What did Kylie post- a pic of her enlarged butt?


----------



## BPC

Sasha2012 said:


> Kendall on the cover of Harpers Bazaar May 2015 Issue.
> 
> via tumblr



She's just boring. Nothing in any of the pics draws me to her.


----------



## AECornell

She kind of looks like Ali Lohan in some of those pics.


----------



## redney

She has the same expressionless face in every picture. She may think she's being "fierce" but comes off as zzzzzzz.


----------



## usmcwifey

madeinnyc said:


> Yall can't say blac Chyna shouldn't make fun of a teenager when this thread is full of women calling Kylie a thot. She either off limits in general or fair game. The picture is funny though [emoji23]




The picture is hilarious! Can't  blame her for being upset because her baby daddy left her and is dating a minor with plastic surgery ...I'd be pissed too lol


----------



## lizmil

why do these "women" think this Tyga fellow is such a prize?


----------



## zaara10

usmcwifey said:


> The picture is hilarious! Can't  blame her for being upset because her baby daddy left her and is dating a minor with plastic surgery ...I'd be pissed too lol




+1. I seriously wouldn't want my kid around the Ks. I've said it before but if I were Chyna, I wouldn't allow Tyga to bring my son around them. Maybe he's trying to get him hooked up w/ North


----------



## AEGIS

she is serving sexy corpse


----------



## charmesh

Sasha2012 said:


> Kendall on the cover of Harpers Bazaar May 2015 Issue.
> 
> via tumblr



She is not editorial model material. She's best as runway filler


----------



## usmcwifey

zaara10 said:


> +1. I seriously wouldn't want my kid around the Ks. I've said it before but if I were Chyna, I wouldn't allow Tyga to bring my son around them. Maybe he's trying to get him hooked up w/ North




I'd be ashamed and embarrassed as a man to think that the best he can do is date a minor ....as a mom I could relate to being upset about my kid being around an airhead who completely disregards the child ...but what can you expect from those two? Lol


----------



## charmesh

lizmil said:


> why do these "women" think this Tyga fellow is such a prize?



That's what I've been wondering. They both can do better.


----------



## ByeKitty

AEGIS said:


> she is serving sexy corpse




I actually like the editorial... I know most people here will disagree with me, but I think she has a very nice, warm face in pictures. Very photogenic.


----------



## Jayne1

redney said:


> She has the same expressionless face in every picture. She may think she's being "fierce" but comes off as zzzzzzz.


That's what I was thinking. Also&#8230; what an easy gig she has. She doesn't have to do a thing, but stand there, a few times a week.  Blank faced.


----------



## chowlover2

AEGIS said:


> she is serving sexy corpse


"dead"


charmesh said:


> She is not editorial model material. She's best as runway filler



Agreed, how is she getting these high profile spreads? Nothing super about her.


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> Ha. I wouldn't know. What did Kylie post- a pic of her enlarged butt?



I don't even remember...either it was the pic of herself or the watch but she's had a few "currently" pics supposedly aimed at Chyna and MTO calling Kylie White Chyna is the funniest thing to cross my computer screen all damn day.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I don't even remember...either it was the pic of herself or the watch but she's had a few "currently" pics supposedly aimed at Chyna and MTO calling Kylie White Chyna is the funniest thing to cross my computer screen all damn day.


 

I _think_, it was she posted a picture wearing a watch that was identical to one BC used to have when she was still with Tyga... I _think _that was it


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Lolz. Watches and lips. So bad a$$.


----------



## Teemu

Sasha2012 said:


> Kendall on the cover of Harpers Bazaar May 2015 Issue.
> 
> 
> 
> via tumblr




Can anyone ID the black flat booties she is wearing?


----------



## shoegal

Teemu said:


> Can anyone ID the black flat booties she is wearing?




Lou????


----------



## Antonia

ByeKitty said:


> I actually like the editorial... I know most people here will disagree with me, but I think she has a very nice, warm face in pictures. Very photogenic.


 

+1, I agree.  

Most models have that blank expressionless face, nothing different here-LOL.


----------



## knics33

AEGIS said:


> she is serving sexy corpse



Lol! 

Yeah... she is just about as sexy, glowing, etc. as a blank wall. Sorry, don't get it at all. I know Kylie is off in la-la thot land acting completely inappropriate 99% of the time, but she has WAY more energy in her photoshoots IMO.


----------



## Lounorada

Teemu said:


> Can anyone ID the black flat booties she is wearing?




They're Chanel, from the S/S'15 Haute Couture collection




shoegal said:


> Lou????


----------



## Caz71

Meh dont think she would be famous if she wasnt a jenner-kardashian girl..


----------



## Teemu

Lounorada said:


> They're Chanel, from the S/S'15 Haute Couture collection




Thank you! I kind of like them for some reason!


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> I _think_, it was she posted a picture wearing a watch that was identical to one BC used to have when she was still with Tyga... I _think _that was it



I _think_ you might be right. Lol. 

She and her sister want no parts of Amber or Blac Chyna...they need to stop with the IG/Tweet thugging....someone gonna hand them their azz one day.


----------



## Ladybug09

BPC said:


> She's just boring. Nothing in any of the pics draws me to her.


all of these pics look exactly like the last 'photo shoot' she did.



lizmil said:


> why do these "women" think this Tyga fellow is such a prize?


I never understand women/girls fighting with EACH OTHER instead of being mad at the MAN/boy who cheated or started the problem.


----------



## redney

Lounorada said:


> They're Chanel, from the S/S'15 Haute Couture collection



Damn you're good!


----------



## Lounorada

Teemu said:


> Thank you! I kind of like them for some reason!




Youre welcome! 




redney said:


> Damn you're good!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> Kendall on the cover of Harpers Bazaar May 2015 Issue.
> 
> via tumblr


----------



## stylemepretty

.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Oh heck ^


----------



## christymarie340

BPC said:


> She's just boring. Nothing in any of the pics draws me to her.




Agreed...dead eyes


----------



## Lounorada

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Oh heck ^



The owl gif...


----------



## sabrunka

Oh my god that owl LOL I can't stop laughing.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Didn't Chyna post a pic of the watch as a TBT and then Kylie posted the same thing saying "currently". The brat doll started it. lol


----------



## Tamie

Their "catfight" is boring.


----------



## dangerouscurves

stylemepretty said:


> .




I. Wasn't. Ready. For. This. [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Oh heck ^







Lounorada said:


> The owl gif...




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I was like, what owl?! Then I saw it!!! Hahaha!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

That booty pic is ewwwwwwww!!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Beverly Hills. (December 22)


----------



## Bag*Snob

She shows more personality in these pics than her magazine shoots.


----------



## zen1965

Great legs. Gotta give her that.


----------



## mcb100

Has anyone seen "the Kylie Jenner lip challenge" posted all over social media? I know Kylie didn't start the challenge, and what she wants to do in her own personal time, fine doesn't bug me, I'm sure her mother has enough $$$ to take her to the hospital if she bruises those lips. But what really bugged me is I read when she addressed her fans she told them to not be afraid to express themselves and not be afraid to experiment with their look. Uhmmm, girl have you seen the photos? How about saying something like, telling them to stop, or to not put themselves in harms way for beauty, or even a plain old "Even though I take measures to make my lips appear fuller, I do not support other girls doing this?" She didn't say anything that should encourage them to stop??!


----------



## littlerock

zen1965 said:


> Great legs. Gotta give her that.


----------



## Bentley1

zen1965 said:


> Great legs. Gotta give her that.




Yes! Those legs are her life.
Without them, she would be where Kylie
Is as opposed to on the runways of Chanel and covers of Vogue.


----------



## Oryx816

mcb100 said:


> Has anyone seen "the Kylie Jenner lip challenge" posted all over social media? I know Kylie didn't start the challenge, and what she wants to do in her own personal time, fine doesn't bug me, I'm sure her mother has enough $$$ to take her to the hospital if she bruises those lips. But what really bugged me is I read when she addressed her fans she told them to not be afraid to express themselves and not be afraid to experiment with their look. Uhmmm, girl have you seen the photos? How about saying something like, telling them to stop, or to not put themselves in harms way for beauty, or even a plain old "Even though I take measures to make my lips appear fuller, I do not support other girls doing this?" She didn't say anything that should encourage them to stop??!




For her to say what you suggest requires intelligence and the ability to consider someone other than oneself--this family is devoid of both characteristics.


----------



## Sarni

Oryx816 said:


> For her to say what you suggest requires intelligence and the ability to consider someone other than oneself--this family is devoid of both characteristics.




Exactly! She probably is loving the fact that she is so influential!


----------



## lovelly

Sasha2012 said:


> A worrying new trend dubbed the '#kyliejennerchallenge' is sweeping social media, encouraging teens to blow their lips up to epic proportions using bottles or shot glasses.
> 
> The reportedly painful method involves participants placing their mouth over the opening of a cup, jar or other narrow vessel and sucking in until the air vacuum causes their lips to swell up - all in the hopes of emulating Kylie Jenner's bee-stung pout.
> 
> Countless teens, both boys and girls, have been sharing the disturbing results of their experiments on Twitter and Instagram, which in many cases has led to severe bruising around the mouth.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...le-size-disastrous-results.html#ixzz3XtOrj500



hahaha this makes me feel so old


----------



## Sasha2012

He used to surround himself with law-breaking rappers like Lil Twist and Lil Za.

But these days it's all girls, girls, girls for Justin Bieber.

On Thursday the 21-year-old Baby hit maker was seen taking not just models Kendall Jenner, 19, and Hailey Baldwin, 18, to the IHOP in West Hollywood (where a plate of pancakes can run up to 1300 calories) but also in tow was his little sister Jazmyn, aged six.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...st-Hollywood-sister-Jazmyn.html#ixzz3YBJGqybN


----------



## Jayne1

Sometimes she looks busty and sometimes not.


----------



## zaara10

The Biebs has a 6 y/o sister?? And her name is seriously spelled Jazmyn??


----------



## Tamie

this was posted on Blac Chyna's insta


----------



## pursegrl12

Tamie said:


> View attachment 2972772
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was posted on Blac Chyna's insta




Ruh roh......


----------



## Tamie

pursegrl12 said:


> Ruh roh......




Yepp! Haha after I just said this catfight is boring.. Not anymore


----------



## Sasha2012

It's been a fight for Tyga's affections between alleged girlfriend Kylie Jenner and ex-fiancée Blac Chyna with whom he he had a two-year-old child.

But the 17-year-old reality star may be his beloved as of late as she and the 25-year-old rapper were seen making a trip to local drug store Rite Aid in Calabasas, California on Thursday.

Apparently the feud is far from over as earlier that same week, Tyga's former love Blac, 26, took aim at the youngest sibling of Kim Kardashian by mocking Kylie's signature full pout with an Instagram photo of herself wearing huge fake wax lips, which she is now selling as merchandise on her personal website.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...de-KylieJennerLipChallenge.html#ixzz3YBgIndey


----------



## glamourous1098

Whatever is on Tyga's pants needs to turn around and go home.


----------



## Sasha2012

twitter








Craigs in West Hollywood. (April 23)

via tumblr


----------



## Fran0421

Is she for real hahahahhaha


----------



## twinkle.tink

I really like Kendalll's pink & white outfit!

And, Lou....



Lounorada said:


>



Hailey's pants are the 'incredibly  inappropriate  pants' that you helped me find 

I wish these chick's would stop over using them!


----------



## shazzy99

WTH is Kylie thinking with that outfit? Do you just throw a jacket over underwear now and you're ready to go out?


----------



## Humbugged

shazzy99 said:


> *WTH is Kylie thinking with that outfit?* Do you just throw a jacket over underwear now and you're ready to go out?




probably 'it's Kendall's big night (it was the CK campaign launch party),how do I get some attention'


----------



## Bentley1

Kendall looks really nice.


----------



## YSoLovely

Kylie's shorts are basically the kind of compression shorts one wears underneath their tennis skirts.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's not your average 17-year-old teenager.

On Thursday, Kylie Jenner looked far from her young age when she was seen arriving for a dinner date with her momager Kris Jenner, sister Kendall, elder step-siblings Khloe and Kourtney Kardashian as well as Scott Disick at Craig's Restaurant in Los Angeles.

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians minor was dressed in head-to-toe Balmain possibly taking a fashion page from older sister Kim's wardrobe, while her 59-year-old mother Kris wore a pair open-toed thigh-high leather boots. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-thigh-high-leather-boots.html#ixzz3YDJgNH00


----------



## bag-princess

Humbugged said:


> probably 'it's Kendall's big night (it was the CK campaign launch party),how do I get some attention'





OMG!!!! Noooooooooooooo please Jussie NO!!!


----------



## lh211

Another day, another outfit leaving her looking like she about to spend a night working the pole. Nasty. 17 year old, SMH.

I don't get why anyone in this family can't step outside without calling the paps. Seriously how messed up can a person/whole family be to NEED to be photographed, to be the centre of attention, when going about their business... I mean please just go to the pharmacy without feeling the need to be looked at.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Tamie said:


> View attachment 2972772
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was posted on Blac Chyna's insta



i'm so here for this. she's been quiet too long

re: kylie's last outfit.. serious question. WHERE IS HER MOMMA?!


----------



## tomz_grl

.pursefiend. said:


> i'm so here for this. she's been quiet too long
> 
> re: kylie's last outfit.. serious question. WHERE IS HER MOMMA?!



Her 'Momma' was there in the cream dress and blondish hair.


----------



## .pursefiend.

tomz_grl said:


> Her 'Momma' was there in the cream dress and blondish hair.



 i had to go back and look.


----------



## Lounorada

twinkle.tink said:


> I really like Kendalll's pink & white outfit!
> 
> And, Lou....
> 
> 
> 
> Hailey's pants are the 'incredibly  inappropriate  pants' that you helped me find
> 
> I wish these chick's would stop over using them!



Twinkle there is nothing inappropriate about those pants, I'm sure you look fabulous in them


----------



## Lounorada

tomz_grl said:


> Her 'Momma' was there in the cream dress and blondish hair.


----------



## BPC

Kendall looks more like a model to me when she's not modeling.. weird.


----------



## AEGIS

BPC said:


> Kendall looks more like a model to me when she's not modeling.. weird.



Or when she just is at store events....


----------



## AEGIS

Kendall doesn't post a lot about her Estee Lauder makeup


----------



## Humbugged

Cara and Bella Haddid turned up


----------



## guccimamma

what are the little fur-ball they all carry around? they bug me.


----------



## BPC

Humbugged said:


> Cara and Bella Haddid turned up



My hubs goes "that short chick looks like a Klingon from Star Trek"


----------



## bunnyr

BPC said:


> My hubs goes "that short chick looks like a Klingon from Star Trek"




I've read on the kardashian threads here that's called her the prettiest sister to looking like a orangutang. Lol.


----------



## BPC

bunnyr said:


> I've read on the kardashian threads here that's called her the prettiest sister to looking like a orangutang. Lol.



lol.. 
I think she's pretty when she cleans herself up.


----------



## dangerouscurves

guccimamma said:


> what are the little fur-ball they all carry around? they bug me.




Those are Fendi bag bugs.


----------



## guccimamma

dangerouscurves said:


> Those are Fendi bag bugs.



make me think of those little fuzzy trolls kids used to carry around.

i just looked it up....$800

damn.


----------



## dangerouscurves

guccimamma said:


> make me think of those little fuzzy trolls kids used to carry around.




Hahaha!!! And it costs 700  a pop!!! That's why they carry them. The same reason why Kylie wears a lot of Love bracelets.


----------



## Ladybug09

.pursefiend. said:


> i'm so here for this. she's been quiet too long
> 
> re: kylie's last outfit.. serious question*. WHERE IS HER MOMMA*?!


out looking like a thot herself.


----------



## Tamie

Ladybug09 said:


> out looking like a thot herself.




She really did. Kris looked like she borrowed one of Kylie's tight dresses. Most of the time she looks appropriately dressed to me, but not last night.


----------



## Humbugged

dangerouscurves said:


> Hahaha!!! And it costs 700  a pop!!! That's why they carry them. The same reason why Kylie wears a lot of Love bracelets.




Some of them are $2,000 .

Kendall didn't pay for her Karlitos though, she got them as a freebievwhen she walked for Fendi (all the models did)


----------



## dangerouscurves

Humbugged said:


> Some of them are $2,000 .
> 
> Kendall didn't pay for her Karlitos though, she got them as a freebievwhen she walked for Fendi (all the models did)




That is crazy! And they don't really have any function, right?


----------



## zaara10

bag-princess said:


> OMG!!!! Noooooooooooooo please Jussie NO!!!




Yes please stay away from them Jussie!!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kendall's clutch is gorgeous.

Khloe needs to stop playing the friend role and act like a sister. If I had a 17 yr old sister she wouldn't going any damn where with me looking like that. Lil girl if you don't go change clothes, FOH. 

I was certainly no saint at 17 but at least I was sneaky and low key with my shenanigans. Kylie doesn't have to because none of the adults around her seem to give a hoot. How sad.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Kylie's TBT photo on IG-just trolling lol


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Opening Ceremony + Calvin Klein Jeans Launch Of The #mycalvins Denim Series in West Hollywood.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Lounorada said:


> Twinkle there is nothing inappropriate about those pants, I'm sure you look fabulous in them



Thanks, but at my age...late 40's...they are kinda inappropriate...but, I love them, anyway!  



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kendall's clutch is gorgeous.



Adriana Castro Modish Clutch  

I just happen to see that Ms.Castro called Kendall her favorite 'It Girl".







I really like this outfit, as well 

Is Monica still styling her?


----------



## charmesh

Humbugged said:


> probably 'it's Kendall's big night (it was the CK campaign launch party),how do I get some attention'



A launch party for an ad. You know her mother planned this.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

This is one of the best looks I've seen on Kendall.


----------



## sr1856

kendall looks  good from head to toe.


----------



## lanasyogamama

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> This is one of the best looks I've seen on Kendall.



+1

I think the belt gives her a really beautiful shape.


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> OMG!!!! Noooooooooooooo please Jussie NO!!!



He's gay, he don't want them.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.eonline.com/news/650230/...t-about-those-blac-chyna-and-tyga-screenshots

*Nope, Kylie Jenner Didn't Actually Tweet About Those Blac Chyna and Tyga Screenshots*

Sorry guys, but there's no added shade to this drama-fest.

Shortly after Blac Chyna allegedly put her ex beau (and Kylie Jenner's rumored boyfriend) Tyga on blast via text message screenshots on Instagram, a screengrab of what looked to be Kylie's response to Chyna in the form of a tweet began floating around the Internet.

The now-deleted picture had a tweet that read, "I wish a certain someone would hop off already. It's really stupid to stoop down to a childish level over male attention, get over it please."

And while the ongoing feud and back-and-forth between these two would extra juicy and entertaining, it's not the case.

Jenner took to Twitter to let everyone know that the pic making the round was a doctored photo. "I didn't know u could change the font size on tweets now. #fake," she wrote.

Meanwhile, Tyga really did go to the social media website to indirectly comment on the incident, writing, "I ain't here for the tea...Focus on what's real in life. And surround yourself with people that you really care about.its simple."

Chyna hasn't been shy about throwing disses at her ex's new girl, but she apparently fanned the flame last night when she posted a collage of screenshots claiming to be a conversation with T-Raww, who was begging for his ex back.

The photo showed Chyna texting with "King's Father" and included messages allegedly from the rapper that state, "I want to be with you. I want to be positive. I want to be a family again. I want to start this friendship. Relationship."

The legitmacy of the texts have yet to be determined, but so far it doesn't look like Kylie or Tyga are trippin' about it.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> He's gay, he don't want them.




DUH!    i know he is gay!   

doesn't make any difference - he should not be in a photo with the likes of them!


----------



## SpeedyJC

lh211 said:


> Another day, another outfit leaving her looking like she about to spend a night working the pole. Nasty. 17 year old, SMH.
> 
> I don't get why anyone in this family can't step outside without calling the paps. Seriously how messed up can a person/whole family be to NEED to be photographed, to be the centre of attention, when going about their business... I mean please just go to the pharmacy without feeling the need to be looked at.



That's their entire existence, being photographed. They are famous for no real talents this is it and they know it. 

If Kylie wasn't photographed looking like a hooker everyday what would there really be to discuss?


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> DUH!    i know he is gay!
> 
> doesn't make any difference - he should not be in a photo with the likes of them!



Oh ok. Got it.


----------



## zaara10

bag-princess said:


> DUH!    i know he is gay!
> 
> doesn't make any difference - he should not be in a photo with the likes of them!




Yeah I know he's gay too, lol. But like you said, they're bad company!!!


----------



## knasarae

I found this online. Sorry if it's already posted.


----------



## Humbugged

Kendall at LAX with a rough looking Cara D


----------



## kittenslingerie

I was bored and searched for before and after shots of Kylie's now plump butt. Kylie did get her "fake Kardashian" butt done. Here is the photographic evidence. The first has an obviously before and after with visible thong showing through her leggings and flesh in the after. And the first jeans shot is before in early Dec and second is after in 2015.


----------



## shoegal

She said she's gained 15 pounds though so her butt could be bigger. Unlike Khloe who is losing weight but has an extra large butt.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Just going to set this here.......





Hollywood life credit


----------



## Oryx816

Encore Hermes said:


> Just going to set this here.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood life credit




This situation here just bothers me to no end.  There is not a single soul in this girl's life providing guidance.


----------



## berrydiva

kittenslingerie said:


> I was bored and searched for before and after shots of Kylie's now plump butt. Kylie did get her "fake Kardashian" butt done. Here is the photographic evidence. The first has an obviously before and after with visible thong showing through her leggings and flesh in the after. And the first jeans shot is before in early Dec and second is after in 2015.


That's just contouring and liner.


----------



## pinkfeet

shoegal said:


> She said she's gained 15 pounds though so her butt could be bigger. Unlike Khloe who is losing weight but has an extra large butt.



Thats so weird -- the first time she lost weight she slimmed down then got boobs, now she gained weight but is still slim but just gained a booty. This family has the ability to lose and gain weight where they want to. Amazing.


----------



## shoegal

pinkfeet said:


> Thats so weird -- the first time she lost weight she slimmed down then got boobs, now she gained weight but is still slim but just gained a booty. This family has the ability to lose and gain weight where they want to. Amazing.




[emoji23]


----------



## shoegal

Oryx816 said:


> This situation here just bothers me to no end.  There is not a single soul in this girl's life providing guidance.




Me too. They pride themselves on being supportive but does that mean about any and everything?


----------



## Bentley1

berrydiva said:


> That's just contouring and liner.




Lol [emoji1]


----------



## AEGIS

Kendall's coat is great


----------



## labelwhore04

Encore Hermes said:


> Just going to set this here.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood life credit



What a dumb*ss.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Seriously.


----------



## charmesh

This all could have been stopped from the get go if one or both of her parents had sat down with Tyga and explained that he had to stop dating their 16 year old or risk going to jail. But they are too busy doing them to make the effort


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Maybe they're all in on this together. Tyga, Kylie, Chyna, Kris, Amber, Khloe. Maybe it's just publicity for everyone. It honestly would not surprise me at this point when you consider the names I've just listed.


----------



## kittenslingerie

pinkfeet said:


> Thats so weird -- the first time she lost weight she slimmed down then got boobs, now she gained weight but is still slim but just gained a booty. This family has the ability to lose and gain weight where they want to. Amazing.



I know right lol. I wish I could change my entire build, I mean "gain weight" everytime I wanted bigger boobs or a bigger butt than my natural anatomy. Her waist looks slimmer too, so amaze dolls!


----------



## yajaira

Omg he tattooed her name on himself!!! Wtf why they're going to break up in a year anyway


----------



## charmesh

yajaira said:


> Omg he tattooed her name on himself!!! Wtf why they're going to break up in a year anyway


He's probably waiting for the minute she turns 18 so that he can marry her and gain access to her money.


----------



## Oryx816

charmesh said:


> He's probably waiting for the minute she turns 18 so that he can marry her and gain access to her money.




I wonder if PMK is more adept at keeping an eye on Kylie's kash than she is at keeping an eye on Kylie.


----------



## Bentley1

charmesh said:


> This all could have been stopped from the get go if one or both of her parents had sat down with Tyga and explained that he had to stop dating their 16 year old or risk going to jail. But they are too busy doing them to make the effort




Yep! The overt neglect of their under aged child is disgusting.  Not just the Tyga situation, but everything about Kylie and how she's been running amok for years like a little wild animal.


----------



## Oryx816

Bentley1 said:


> Yep! The overt neglect of their under aged child is disgusting.  Not just the Tyga situation, but everything about Kylie and how she's been running amok for years like a little wild animal.




All of this!


----------



## AlbertsLove

kittenslingerie said:


> I was bored and searched for before and after shots of Kylie's now plump butt. Kylie did get her "fake Kardashian" butt done. Here is the photographic evidence. The first has an obviously before and after with visible thong showing through her leggings and flesh in the after. And the first jeans shot is before in early Dec and second is after in 2015.




Hey, hey. Maybe they are just blessed with a Fairy Butt Mother that makes their behind grow. We can't just awesome that their unexplained butt growth spurt is plastic surgery.


----------



## dangerouscurves

pinkfeet said:


> thats so weird -- the first time she lost weight she slimmed down then got boobs, now she gained weight but is still slim but just gained a booty. This family has the ability to lose and gain weight where they want to. Amazing.


----------



## shiny_things

Yeah, cos tattooing someone's name always equals a long and happy relationship.

I see a pregnancy, shotgun wedding and Tyga leaving her once he's got her money.

If she weren't famous, child services would have been involved a long time ago for neglect.


----------



## tomz_grl

pinkfeet said:


> Thats so weird -- the first time she lost weight she slimmed down then got boobs, now she gained weight but is still slim but just gained a booty. This family has the ability to lose and gain weight where they want to. Amazing.



That's what happens when you sell your soul...


----------



## kittenslingerie

AlbertsLove said:


> Hey, hey. Maybe they are just blessed with a Fairy Butt Mother that makes their behind grow. We can't just awesome that their unexplained butt growth spurt is plastic surgery.



Thats probably it, the fairy butt mother! They will put those BBL plastics surgeons out of business. Perfect!


----------



## yajaira

Where does kylie even get money?


----------



## Jayne1

yajaira said:


> Where does kylie even get money?



She's an author, a model and a reality show regular.


----------



## minababe

this whole Family is so fake. every member had done more than 1 surgery (boobs, butt, nose, lips) .. bruce jenner is just the top of the sickness. so weird People admire them ..


----------



## chowlover2

Jayne1 said:


> She's an author, a model and a reality show regular.



Don't forget her hair extensions line!


----------



## charmesh

minababe said:


> this whole Family is so fake. every member had done more than 1 surgery (boobs, butt, nose, lips) .. bruce jenner is just the top of the sickness. so weird People admire them ..



Like I said, the babies probably won't be confused by his transition because they are used to seeing people change because of plastic surgery. It's their normal.


----------



## charmesh

yajaira said:


> Where does kylie even get money?



Kylie has been on the show & earning a paycheck since she was about 10


----------



## yajaira

Oh i see , i have only seen the show one time and didnt really pay attention i cant believe its been on the air that long its time to get cancelled


----------



## Jennifer N

Kendall at a photoshoot in NYC today. She looks really good in red.

_twitter.com/updatejenner_


----------



## yajaira

i just seen on tmz that kris jenner got strippers for kylies bd party can you imagine a mom doing that?


----------



## tomz_grl

yajaira said:


> i just seen on tmz that kris jenner got strippers for kylies bd party can you imagine a mom doing that?



She's not a mother...she's a friend.


----------



## Ladybug09

shoegal said:


> She said she's gained 15 pounds though so her butt could be bigger. Unlike Khloe who is losing weight but has an extra large butt.



So she gained 15 pounds and it all happened to just pool in the exact perfect spot of her behind. Not!


----------



## Ladybug09

pinkfeet said:


> Thats so weird -- the first time she lost weight she slimmed down then got boobs, now she gained weight but is still slim but just gained a booty. This family has the ability to lose and gain weight where they want to. Amazing.






All of this!




Jayne1 said:


> She's an author, a model and a reality show regular.


Don't forget desigmer!


----------



## Humbugged

yajaira said:


> i just seen on tmz that kris jenner got strippers for kylies bd party can you imagine a mom doing that?




It was for Kendall's bday not Katfish's .And it doesn't say she hired the (one)stripper herself just that there was one.And Kendall is 19 we can think it's tacky to have a stripper but she isn't underage.

Kris is though (along with 3 other parties) getting sued for $150,000 for telling porkies about how many people were going to be at the thing ,damages and lost rental money for the house she rented for Kendall to have her party .

http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...ty-lawsuit-gabriel-fedida-20150424-story.html


> The complaint said that despite Fedida not wanting to rent the property  to Jenner and her brood, he and Jenner agreed upon a one-day rental fee  of $10,000 as well as a $10,000 security deposit for a "small dinner  party" that would include "four adult overnight guests and 30 approved  guests."
> "This small dinner party was actually a wild birthday party for Kris  Jenner's daughter Kendall Jenner," the documents said. "This party had  over 100 guests, mostly around the age of Kendall Jenner. *The birthday  party was unsupervised*, had loud amplified music, and a male stripper."



Well the bolded part is crap for a start as Kris ,Khloe  and Kim were all at this thing.There were a bunch of pictures at the time and TMZ had a video of Kendall with the stripper .Which once again she is not under age.





And why the 6 month delay in complaining .


----------



## lizmil

"And why the 6 month delay in complaining ."

They may have tried to work it out outside of court before filing, they are well within the statute of limitations.


----------



## labelwhore04

Kendall and Kylie both have freckles. Which side did they get them from? Im assuming Bruce?


----------



## chowlover2

labelwhore04 said:


> Kendall and Kylie both have freckles. Which side did they get them from? Im assuming Bruce?



Probably.  Bruce's sister is beautiful. Will be interesting who he resembles once he has been on hormones for awhile. Kendall definitely has his body frame. When I saw the pap pic of him in the green striped dress, I thought of her right away.


----------



## AEGIS

labelwhore04 said:


> Kendall and Kylie both have freckles. Which side did they get them from? Im assuming Bruce?



I mean Kris is Irish & English so maybe....


----------



## yajaira

I think he will look the same but dressed as a woman hes too old to really change now


----------



## charmesh

Humbugged said:


> It was for Kendall's bday not Katfish's .And it doesn't say she hired the (one)stripper herself just that there was one.And Kendall is 19 we can think it's tacky to have a stripper but she isn't underage.
> 
> Kris is though (along with 3 other parties) getting sued for $150,000 for telling porkies about how many people were going to be at the thing ,damages and lost rental money for the house she rented for Kendall to have her party .
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...ty-lawsuit-gabriel-fedida-20150424-story.html
> 
> 
> Well the bolded part is crap for a start as Kris ,Khloe  and Kim were all at this thing.There were a bunch of pictures at the time and TMZ had a video of Kendall with the stripper .Which once again she is not under age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And why the 6 month delay in complaining .



Kris , Khloe & Kim are not supervision. Maybe the sisters a little bit but definitely not Kris. She's a pal. And only supervises if it is going to interfere with her 10%


----------



## Bentley1

labelwhore04 said:


> Kendall and Kylie both have freckles. Which side did they get them from? Im assuming Bruce?




I just noticed the freckles on Kendall in the above photo. Never knew she had them.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her famous sisters are known for parading their curvy figures, but Kendall Jenner would rather showcase her legs. 

And the 19-year-old did just that on Sunday in New York City as she attended Gigi Hadid's 20th birthday party. 

The brunette's pins could not be missed in clingy leather trousers as she made her way to celebrate with her fellow model. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...adid-s-20th-birthday-party.html#ixzz3YUu5cd6s


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Sasha2012 said:


> Her famous sisters are known for parading their curvy figures, but Kendall Jenner would rather showcase her legs.
> 
> And the 19-year-old did just that on Sunday in New York City as she attended Gigi Hadid's 20th birthday party.
> 
> The brunette's pins could not be missed in clingy leather trousers as she made her way to celebrate with her fellow model.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...adid-s-20th-birthday-party.html#ixzz3YUu5cd6s



I like her outfit, she looks good!


----------



## Eva1991

What bag is Kendall carrying the pic above? Seems new.


----------



## lulu212121

I don't know what she has in her mouth, but it looks disgusting.


----------



## bag-princess

labelwhore04 said:


> Kendall and Kylie both have freckles. Which side did they get them from? Im assuming Bruce?





she looks adorable with the freckles!


----------



## littlerock

The freckles look enhanced or fake. They are so strategically placed.  If they are real, she is a fool to cover them all the time.


----------



## Humbugged

Eva1991 said:


> What bag is Kendall carrying the pic above? Seems new.




Versace - Large Signature Lock Handbag


http://us.versace.com/Large-Signatu...&wt_mc=us.shopping.google.link.shopping.women


----------



## Sarahs12

Eva1991 said:


> What bag is Kendall carrying the pic above? Seems new.



Versace outfitidentifier.com/kendall-jenner/who-made-kendall-jenners-black-leather-boots-white-print-coat-and-handbag/


----------



## Humbugged

lulu212121 said:


> I don't know what she has in her mouth, but it looks disgusting.





A strawberry .

Not a fan of fruit ?


----------



## Jayne1

littlerock said:


> The freckles look enhanced or fake. They are so strategically placed.  If they are real, she is a fool to cover them all the time.


They look like makeup -- to me.


----------



## kirsten

lulu212121 said:


> I don't know what she has in her mouth, but it looks disgusting.




It's a cherry from the top of the cake.


----------



## kirsten

littlerock said:


> The freckles look enhanced or fake. They are so strategically placed.  If they are real, she is a fool to cover them all the time.




They look fake to me too and all of a sudden they appear. She has been out and filmed without make up plenty of times.


----------



## Eva1991

Humbugged said:


> Versace - Large Signature Lock Handbag
> 
> 
> http://us.versace.com/Large-Signatu...&wt_mc=us.shopping.google.link.shopping.women





Sarahs12 said:


> Versace outfitidentifier.com/kendall-jenner/who-made-kendall-jenners-black-leather-boots-white-print-coat-and-handbag/



Thanks!


----------



## poopsie

I thought the freckles looked 'enhanced' as well.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her father Bruce Jenner gave the interview of his life on Friday when he revealed to ABC's Diane Sawyer that he was transitioning into a woman.

His family - including the Kardashians (Kris, Kourtney, Kim, Khloe) as well as the Jenners (Brody, Brandon, Burt, Casey, Kendall and Kylie) watched the announcement along with the 65-year-old Olympian in a show of support.

But by Sunday it was back to business for Kendall Jenner, 19, who posed in a red, white and silver Sixties-inspired outfit for a Vogue fashion shoot in New York City.
Scroll down for video 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ed-TV-transitioning-female.html#ixzz3YYWys9F3


----------



## charmesh

Another blank faced fashion shoot.


----------



## chowlover2

There's no spark in her pics.


----------



## Bentley1

She just stands there and has a staring contest with the camera. Kind of like the staring contest game we would play with our friends when we were kids. Just stare with a blank face. She needs to get some sort of coach who can teach her how to emote. The girl is frozen, rigid and stiff as board.


----------



## chowlover2

Bentley1 said:


> She just stands there and has a staring contest with the camera. Kind of like the staring contest game we would play with our friends when we were kids. Just stare with a blank face. She needs to get some sort of coach who can teach her how to emote. The girl is frozen, rigid and stiff as board.



Yes!


----------



## ChanelMommy

chowlover2 said:


> There's no spark in her pics.



agree


----------



## ByeKitty

littlerock said:


> The freckles look enhanced or fake. They are so strategically placed.  If they are real, she is a fool to cover them all the time.



Those freckles are definitely not real. She may have a few naturally, but freckles are not that dark (especially under makeup), and they are not placed like that.


----------



## wildblood

She has so many people in her family to think of when she's supposed to emote something. Rob for when she has to look pensive and worried, Kylie's career to muster a laugh, Kim's @ss when she needs to look disgusted, Kanye for when she needs to be mean-muggin', Kris for when she needs to look scared, Khloe's insta pics for surprise.. yet it looks like there's a tumbleweed blowing 'round in that head.


----------



## Jikena

Sometimes I think you're too harsh on Kendall  but... this  time I see the same expression on the three pictures ! That's not  modeling


----------



## dangerouscurves

wildblood said:


> She has so many people in her family to think of when she's supposed to emote something. Rob for when she has to look pensive and worried, Kylie's career to muster a laugh, Kim's @ss when she needs to look disgusted, Kanye for when she needs to be mean-muggin', Kris for when she needs to look scared, Khloe's insta pics for surprise.. yet it looks like there's a tumbleweed blowing 'round in that head.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lounorada

wildblood said:


> She has so many people in her family to think of when she's supposed to emote something. Rob for when she has to look pensive and worried, Kylie's career to muster a laugh, Kim's @ss when she needs to look disgusted, Kanye for when she needs to be mean-muggin', Kris for when she needs to look scared, Khloe's insta pics for surprise.. yet it looks like there's a tumbleweed blowing 'round in that head.


----------



## YSoLovely

wildblood said:


> She has so many people in her family to think of when she's supposed to emote something. Rob for when she has to look pensive and worried, Kylie's career to muster a laugh, Kim's @ss when she needs to look disgusted, Kanye for when she needs to be mean-muggin', Kris for when she needs to look scared, Khloe's insta pics for surprise.. yet it looks like there's a tumbleweed blowing 'round in that head.


----------



## Sasha2012

*'People outright laughed at me': Kendall Jenner opens up about the doubt she faced from critics at the start of her fashion career as she stars in new shoot for V Magazine*

Kendall Jenner has revealed the doubt she faced from critics at the start of her modeling career, while posing up for a stunning photoshoot the latest issue of V Magazine.

The 19-year-old is shown smiling and riding a dog, as well as sitting proactively in Calvin Klein denim and underwear, having only recently been unveiled as the face of the popular clothing brand, a role which Kendall describes as a 'dream'. 

'Its really humbling, and honestly, I am a pretty shy person, but being part of the Calvin campaign and seeing myself up there [on billboards] will be a dream come true,' she said. 

It's difficult to believe that the the stunning reality star, who has also walked runways for Chanel and Marc Jacobs, could still be awed at her fame and success - but Kendall insisted that it hasn't been an easy ride.

While many might see her family's reality TV success as something of a stepping stone when it came to launching her fashion career, Kendall insists she wasn't given any special treatment because of the Kardashians' fame, suggesting that it may even have worked against her.

'You have no idea how many doors closed on me and how many adults were either initially reluctant to take a chance working with me or who outright laughed at me behind my back,' she said.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...stars-new-shoot-V-Magazine.html#ixzz3YeDUYq39


----------



## blackkitty4378

So tired of her pretending that she's not where she is because of her connections. Saying it over and over again doesn't make it true.

She has the same blank, confused, and lost look in every single photo she ever "models" for. Do you think she's heavily medicated?


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Kylie Jenner Leaving Cinepolis movie theater in Westlake Village . (April 27)


----------



## poopsie

How is she not roasting in those clothes?


----------



## yajaira

Those pictures by Kendall look like the escort ads and she has no tone at all


----------



## redney

Leggings are NOT pants.


----------



## ByeKitty

Kylie looks like she gained a few


----------



## Lounorada

redney said:


> leggings are not pants.


+1


----------



## Jikena

Does that outfit make her look fat or did she gain 10kg in two days ? Or  unphotoshopped pictures ? Anyways, she looks bigger than usual.


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Kylie and Kenall Jenner & Pia Mia Perez shopping in West Hollywood. (April 28)


----------



## charmesh

I know it's not her fault. But a dog, no matter how large, is not a horse. Shame on the photographer and art director.


----------



## ByeKitty

charmesh said:


> I know it's not her fault. But a dog, no matter how large, is not a horse. Shame on the photographer and art director.


Doesn't look like she's actually putting weight on the dog right? To me it looks like she's sitting on her knees!


----------



## Jayne1

Something is a bit off with her face.


----------



## Encore Hermes

She might not be putting weight on him but the dog probably thinks he/she is being mounted or depending how much she is moving around to get the right pic,  humped.  imo dog doesn't like it and they are doing it for the controversy.  

 they probably were stumped what to do to put some life in the campaign since alone Kendull  is so dull.


----------



## charmesh

Jayne1 said:


> Something is a bit off with her face.



It's chubbier


----------



## Encore Hermes

The contrasting looks bad. I think she did her own makeup today
Or she got her wisdom teeth pulled


----------



## zaara10

wildblood said:


> She has so many people in her family to think of when she's supposed to emote something. Rob for when she has to look pensive and worried, Kylie's career to muster a laugh, Kim's @ss when she needs to look disgusted, Kanye for when she needs to be mean-muggin', Kris for when she needs to look scared, Khloe's insta pics for surprise.. yet it looks like there's a tumbleweed blowing 'round in that head.




Yessss! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Bentley1

ByeKitty said:


> Kylie looks like she gained a few




I noticed the same thing. Her mid section/lower body look thicker than usual. Her face is even rounder.


----------



## Oryx816

Bentley1 said:


> I noticed the same thing. Her mid section/lower body look thicker than usual. Her face is even rounder.




Bun in the oven?


----------



## pittcat

Wow that first shot in the shorts does not look like her legs usually do... Maybe bc the tans gone or the angle, but still it was like two days ago they were a lot smaller than that.


----------



## charmesh

Oryx816 said:


> Bun in the oven?



That would earn Tyga his well deserved trip to jail. Unless PMK or Bruce agree to a marriage. I think that would snap Bruce out of his selfish zone for a minute. He has to know that Tyga would be a horrible husband. He basically did the same thing that Bruce did to his first wife. And PMK isn't going to allow anything that interferes with her commission.


----------



## Oryx816

charmesh said:


> That would earn Tyga his well deserved trip to jail. Unless PMK or Bruce agree to a marriage. I think that would snap Bruce out of his selfish zone for a minute. He has to know that Tyga would be a horrible husband. He basically did the same thing that Bruce did to his first wife. And PMK isn't going to allow anything that interferes with her commission.




I would love them all to get their comeuppance!


----------



## Bentley1

Oryx816 said:


> Bun in the oven?




Lawd, wouldn't that be a mess! 
I'm guessing her photoshop isn't as on point this week. Girl is slacking & letting us see the real her.


----------



## charmesh

Bentley1 said:


> Lawd, wouldn't that be a mess!
> I'm guessing her photoshop isn't as on point this week. Girl is slacking & letting us see the real her.



Maybe she was shocked by the Instagram Kylie Challange mess. But that is a lot of thought for a Kardashian-Jenner


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> The contrasting looks bad. I think she did her own makeup today
> Or she got her wisdom teeth pulled


We don't usually see her smiling.  She's usually doing a smug kind of half smile when she's posing for her pictures.  Think that could be it?


----------



## myown

poopsie said:


> How is she not roasting in those clothes?



staying indoors 99% of time.


----------



## Eva1991

Kendall should really work on her facial expressions. She looks very boring in photos.


----------



## BPC

charmesh said:


> I know it's not her fault. But a dog, no matter how large, is not a horse. Shame on the photographer and art director.



That bothered me too.


----------



## shiny_things

Kylie is either pregnant or has just had her face pumped with fillers.

Either way, we called it.


----------



## Freckles1

charmesh said:


> I know it's not her fault. But a dog, no matter how large, is not a horse. Shame on the photographer and art director.




I honestly find these photos disturbing


----------



## Queenpixie

dunno about you but Kylie has the best body out of the bunch.


----------



## Hermes4evah

Queenpixie said:


> dunno about you but Kylie has the best body out of the bunch.




I've always thought so too. Better than Kendall's. 

I doubt she's pregnant  PMK probably got her on birth control when she hit puberty. Plus Tyga is not rich enough for Baby Daddy in PMK's book. 

Fillers on a teenager are beyond idiotic.  But who knows with this bunch. 

I say angle and no photoshop. [emoji4]


----------



## Ladybug09

Oryx816 said:


> Bun in the oven?


My first thought was some kind of birth control bloating her!


----------



## charmesh

Ladybug09 said:


> My first thought was some kind of birth control bloating her!


Let's hope so. Because Kylie does not need a baby, no matter how much money she has


----------



## Jayne1

shiny_things said:


> Kylie is either pregnant or has just had her face pumped with fillers.



I think perhaps fillers.  She looks like the Jersey Shore person now and that face is full of fillers, too.

Am I the only one who sees a filler resemblance?  lol


----------



## shiny_things

Yeah, she's got those tell tale cheek lines.


----------



## labelwhore04

Fillers at 17? smh so ridiculous


----------



## knics33

The more success Kendall has ----> the more Kylie acts inappropriate and ups the plastic surgery and fillers. She is looking flat out bizarre now IMO... sad she is only 17.


----------



## CeeJay

When I saw this picture: 

I immediately thought .. "wow, they are getting close .."!


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> I think perhaps fillers.  She looks like the Jersey Shore person now and that face is full of fillers, too.
> 
> Am I the only one who sees a filler resemblance?  lol



They both look ridiculous.


----------



## DesigningStyle

yajaira said:


> Those pictures by Kendall look like the escort ads and she has no tone at all



Most fashion models do not have tone.  I think she looks fine.  That is the look.



Jayne1 said:


> Something is a bit off with her face.



I agree.



berrydiva said:


> They both look ridiculous.



That Jersey shore person is scary too!


----------



## charmesh

Are we sure The filler face Jersey Shore person wasn't pregnant here? I know she had a baby last year or the year before.


----------



## yajaira

I dono but im addicted to fillers and it looks like jwow has some especially in the nasal flaboids you can still get them when your pregnant too


----------



## charmesh

yajaira said:


> I dono but im addicted to fillers and it looks like jwow has some especially in the nasal flaboids you can still get them when your pregnant too



I don't doubt she was still getting the fillers but that looks like pregnant filler face to me.


----------



## Jayne1

charmesh said:


> I don't doubt she was still getting the fillers but that looks like pregnant filler face to me.



I thought I found a pre pregnancy JWow picture.  She's had that filler face for ages.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Bentley1 said:


> She just stands there and has a staring contest with the camera. Kind of like the staring contest game we would play with our friends when we were kids. Just stare with a blank face. She needs to get some sort of coach who can teach her how to emote. The girl is frozen, rigid and stiff as board.


Yes to everything you just said, and yet she is still trying to convince herself (and the world) that she doesn't get these jobs because of her connections, just look at that face, she is a talented model who had to work her a** off to get where she is


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jayne1 said:


> I think perhaps fillers.  She looks like the Jersey Shore person now and that face is full of fillers, too.
> 
> Am I the only one who sees a filler resemblance?  lol




So young and so much filler. Why? I don't understand. What does it do to your young face?


----------



## Bentley1

dangerouscurves said:


> So young and so much filler. Why? I don't understand. What does it do to your young face?




I think the fillers help change the shape of the face.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

yajaira said:


> I dono but im addicted to fillers and it looks like jwow has some especially in the nasal *flaboids* you can still get them when your pregnant too



What are nasal 'flaboids'?


----------



## Oryx816

Babydoll Chanel said:


> What are nasal 'flaboids'?




Nasolabial folds?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Oryx816 said:


> Nasolabial folds?



I see - interesting mishmash of the two words, lol.


----------



## Oryx816

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I see - interesting mishmash of the two words, lol.




Yes, quite a unique portmanteau.  Lol!


----------



## GaitreeS

Oryx816 said:


> I would love them all to get their comeuppance!


 
"comeuppance"


----------



## yajaira

I dono


----------



## guccimamma

Jayne1 said:


> Something is a bit off with her face.



she's smiling for once. i wish that were it. 

best case : some kind of liquor bloat/plastic surgery combo. worst, pregnant. none appropriate for a 17 year old.


----------



## blackkitty4378

Am I the only one who thinks Kylie isn't going to get pregnant as a teenager? She follows everything her family does, and Kim stated that PMK let her go on birth control when she was 14&#8230; Regardless of whether or not 14 is too young to be sexually active, allowing your child to go on birth control when you know they're sexually active is a wise decision. It's better than letting them get pregnant as a teen. Plus, she would have nothing to gain from having a child with this loser. He doesn't have any money and is probably not going to be relevant for that much longer. I think they're even smart enough to know that.

I can't believe I just praised PMK's parenting.


----------



## poopsie

More like damning with faint praise


----------



## Nathalya

Haha


----------



## charmesh

blackkitty4378 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Kylie isn't going to get pregnant as a teenager? She follows everything her family does, and Kim stated that PMK let her go on birth control when she was 14 Regardless of whether or not 14 is too young to be sexually active, allowing your child to go on birth control when you know they're sexually active is a wise decision. It's better than letting them get pregnant as a teen. Plus, she would have nothing to gain from having a child with this loser. He doesn't have any money and is probably not going to be relevant for that much longer. I think they're even smart enough to know that.
> 
> I can't believe I just praised PMK's parenting.



The only thing keeping him relevant now is Kylie. He would have disappeared after his one hit if he hadn't gotten with the Queen of the Strippers.  He is nothing without the women in his life


----------



## blackkitty4378

charmesh said:


> The only thing keeping him relevant now is Kylie. He would have disappeared after his one hit if he hadn't gotten with the Queen of the Strippers.  He is nothing without the women in his life



I agree I get the vibe that he's using Kylie for publicity. I can't help but feel bad for Kylie. She looks and tries to act so grown up that I think we forget that she's only a teenager. Her brain hasn't fully developed yet and she certainly has no proper guidance I mean she's said that Khloe's more of her mom than PMK. That's sad. If she were an adult I would put more blame on her but as of right now she's just a kid who's doing what she was taught by her narcissistic family.


----------



## Bentley1

blackkitty4378 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Kylie isn't going to get pregnant as a teenager? She follows everything her family does, and Kim stated that PMK let her go on birth control when she was 14 Regardless of whether or not 14 is too young to be sexually active, allowing your child to go on birth control when you know they're sexually active is a wise decision. It's better than letting them get pregnant as a teen. Plus, she would have nothing to gain from having a child with this loser. He doesn't have any money and is probably not going to be relevant for that much longer. I think they're even smart enough to know that.
> 
> I can't believe I just praised PMK's parenting.




No, you're not alone.
I don't believe she will become a teen mom.


----------



## Encore Hermes

blackkitty4378 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Kylie isn't going to get pregnant as a teenager? She follows everything her family does, and Kim stated that PMK let her go on birth control when she was 14 Regardless of whether or not 14 is too young to be sexually active, allowing your child to go on birth control when you know they're sexually active is a wise decision. It's better than letting them get pregnant as a teen. Plus, she would have nothing to gain from having a child with this loser. He doesn't have any money and is probably not going to be relevant for that much longer. I think they're even smart enough to know that.
> 
> I can't believe I just praised PMK's parenting.



I posted that I don't think she will be a teen mom. But I am going to hedge my bets. 

_Unless _ she is searching for something right now, ....stability, love, some control in her life and she is  deluded into thinking that  a baby will provide that for her.


----------



## pukasonqo

Encore Hermes said:


> I posted that I don't think she will be a teen mom. But I am going to hedge my bets.
> 
> 
> 
> _Unless _ she is searching for something right now, ....stability, love, some control in her life and she is  deluded into thinking that  a baby will provide that for her.




it will certainly provide for baby daddy: $$$$$$
never heard of tyga before i ventured into this thread, true, i am not the right age but i still have no idea who he is or what he is known for (apart from being blac chyna's BD)


----------



## sdkitty

Bentley1 said:


> I think the fillers help change the shape of the face.


I think it's wrong to do this to a teenage face.  Her mother should be shot for allowing it. (IMO)
and what kind of doctor agrees to do this


----------



## Oryx816

Encore Hermes said:


> I posted that I don't think she will be a teen mom. But I am going to hedge my bets.
> 
> 
> 
> _Unless _ she is searching for something right now, ....stability, love, some control in her life and she is  deluded into thinking that  a baby will provide that for her.




This!  I agree EH.  While she may be given birth control by PMK, she may "forget" to take it.  She is so desperate, that she may delude herself into thinking a baby will bring her something that the rest of the family hasn't provided.


----------



## Bentley1

sdkitty said:


> I think it's wrong to do this to a teenage face.  Her mother should be shot for allowing it. (IMO)
> 
> and what kind of doctor agrees to do this




I agree! It's beyond wrong, but I have a feeling it was most likely encouraged by PMK. Kylie was doomed from the start. 
I remember someone posting an article (or something) where Khloe mentioned that her mom was extremely eager for her to get a nose job & would tell her that she needs one at a very young age. 
She's a sick woman and the body dysmorphia that Kim, Khloe and Kylie suffer from is all her doing.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

charmesh said:


> The only thing keeping him relevant now is Kylie. He would have disappeared after his one hit if he hadn't gotten with the Queen of the Strippers.  He is nothing without the women in his life



What was his one hit?

Edit: Nvm. I googled it. I forgot Rack City was him. I assume that's what you were referring to.


----------



## ByeKitty

Bentley1 said:


> I agree! It's beyond wrong, but I have a feeling it was most likely encouraged by PMK. Kylie was doomed from the start.
> I remember someone posting an article (or something) where Khloe mentioned that her mom was extremely eager for her to get a nose job & would tell her that she needs one at a very young age.
> She's a sick woman and the body dysmorphia that Kim, Khloe and Kylie suffer from is all her doing.



Wow, who does that to their child... Even hearing it from a stranger can really affect someone.


----------



## charmesh

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> What was his one hit?
> 
> Edit: Nvm. I googled it. I forgot Rack City was him. I assume that's what you were referring to.



And it wasn't even a big hit


----------



## sdkitty

Bentley1 said:


> I agree! It's beyond wrong, but I have a feeling it was most likely encouraged by PMK. Kylie was doomed from the start.
> I remember someone posting an article (or something) where Khloe mentioned that her mom was extremely eager for her to get a nose job & would tell her that she needs one at a very young age.
> She's a sick woman and the body dysmorphia that Kim, Khloe and Kylie suffer from is all her doing.


that is sick
It's one thing for a mature woman to do these things to her own face.  Or I can understand if, for example, a teenage girl has a very large nose and she is unhappy with it, allowing her to change it.
But for a mother to put these ideas into her young daughters' heads is evil.


----------



## heyrenee

Hi all! Long time lurker of this thread! Just wanted to share a few pics; one that made me laugh, another that shows that she definitely only uses lip liner &#128530;&#128530;&#128530; anyway I was watching the show this morning, mostly to watch her talk. She looks so strange :/ her lips were made for IG pics, not for talking, apparently. I took a pic of my tv to show you all. The part above her lip is swollen as well. Eek. So much eeekkk


----------



## heyrenee

heyrenee said:


> Hi all! Long time lurker of this thread! Just wanted to share a few pics; one that made me laugh, another that shows that she definitely only uses lip liner &#128530;&#128530;&#128530; anyway I was watching the show this morning, mostly to watch her talk. She looks so strange :/ her lips were made for IG pics, not for talking, apparently. I took a pic of my tv to show you all. The part above her lip is swollen as well. Eek. So much eeekkk



Other pic didn't upload - here it is, courtesy of thefatjewish on IG


----------



## Bentley1

ByeKitty said:


> Wow, who does that to their child... Even hearing it from a stranger can really affect someone.







sdkitty said:


> that is sick
> It's one thing for a mature woman to do these things to her own face.  Or I can understand if, for example, a teenage girl has a very large nose and she is unhappy with it, allowing her to change it.
> But for a mother to put these ideas into her young daughters' heads is evil.




I agree. This woman's evil ways are endless. Just look at what's happened to poor Rob
Bc of his weight. It's as if though he doesn't even exist anymore bc she was Unable to mold him into some moneymaking puppet like the rest of them.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall Jenner was trying to do some good, but it was her Calvins that got all the attention.

The 19-year-old model posed in a pair of jeans while sitting on her bed as her Calvin Klein underwear peeked out in an Instagram snap - a move Justin Bieber would have made. The singer and the daughter of Bruce and Kris Jenner are both spokespeople for the brand.

But the whole point of her post was to promote Denim Day, which aims to educate people about sexual violence prevention.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-aims-end-sexual-violence.html#ixzz3YqJoYkm4


----------



## Midge S

Sasha2012 said:


> Kendall Jenner was trying to do some good, but it was her Calvins that got all the attention.
> 
> The 19-year-old model posed in a pair of jeans while sitting on her bed as her Calvin Klein underwear peeked out in an Instagram snap - a move Justin Bieber would have made. The singer and the daughter of Bruce and Kris Jenner are both spokespeople for the brand.
> 
> *But the whole point of her post was to promote Denim Day, which aims to educate people about sexual violence prevention.
> *
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-aims-end-sexual-violence.html#ixzz3YqJoYkm4



Um, what?  Why would anyone  believe that his photo is appropriate for ... eh, nevermind.   This family is giving me a headache.


----------



## charmesh

Sasha2012 said:


> Kendall Jenner was trying to do some good, but it was her Calvins that got all the attention.
> 
> The 19-year-old model posed in a pair of jeans while sitting on her bed as her Calvin Klein underwear peeked out in an Instagram snap - a move Justin Bieber would have made. The singer and the daughter of Bruce and Kris Jenner are both spokespeople for the brand.
> 
> But the whole point of her post was to promote Denim Day, which aims to educate people about sexual violence prevention.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-aims-end-sexual-violence.html#ixzz3YqJoYkm4


So to educate about sexual violence you post a sexualized photo? Makes no sense. More like promoting women as objects.


----------



## Ladybug09

Bentley1 said:


> No, you're not alone.
> I don't believe she will become a teen mom.


She will have an abortion before she has a baby. I wouldn't be surprised if she's  had one before.


----------



## blackkitty4378

The photoshop on that picture...


----------



## sdkitty

Bentley1 said:


> I agree. This woman's evil ways are endless. Just look at what's happened to poor Rob
> Bc of his weight. It's as if though he doesn't even exist anymore bc she was Unable to mold him into some moneymaking puppet like the rest of them.


but why fillers?  is she trying to make the daughter look like her?


----------



## Bentley1

Ladybug09 said:


> She will have an abortion before she has a baby. I wouldn't be surprised if she's  had one before.



Completely agree.


----------



## Bentley1

sdkitty said:


> but why fillers?  is she trying to make the daughter look like her?



Lol, omg, I hope not.  It's bad enough Kim has morphed into PMK's twin.
I mean, I can't say for certain that Kylie has had fillers (other than her lips), I was just assuming it's a possibility due to her puffy/bloated face & the fact that the shape of her face has changed drastically in the past few years.  I think Kylie's face was a lot more angular/masculine, so maybe they figured the fillers would help soften things up a bit?  I'm just guessing.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Bentley1 said:


> I agree! It's beyond wrong, but I have a feeling it was most likely encouraged by PMK. Kylie was doomed from the start.
> I remember someone posting an article (or something) where Khloe mentioned that her mom was extremely eager for her to get a nose job & would tell her that she needs one at a very young age.
> She's a sick woman and the body dysmorphia that Kim, Khloe and Kylie suffer from is all her doing.



PMK is the worst. The absolute worst. She's like the go-to for not-what-to-do with your daughters. Ugh.


----------



## meela188

blackkitty4378 said:


> The photoshop on that picture...



I'm trying to learn how to spot photoshop, beyond wave doors and such I can't really tell. I see that the right side of the pic looks distorted, anything else?


----------



## blackkitty4378

meela188 said:


> I'm trying to learn how to spot photoshop, beyond wave doors and such I can't really tell. I see that the right side of the pic looks distorted, anything else?



On the left side, what looks like to be a doorframe next to the bed looks very distorted as well. The outline of her back looks pixelated and the curve is very unnatural and not what she looks like.


----------



## charmesh

The picture in the frame is also super distorted


----------



## Jayne1

heyrenee said:


> Hi all! Long time lurker of this thread! Just wanted to share a few pics; one that made me laugh, another that shows that she definitely only uses lip liner &#128530;&#128530;&#128530; anyway I was watching the show this morning, mostly to watch her talk. She looks so strange :/ her lips were made for IG pics, not for talking, apparently. I took a pic of my tv to show you all. The part above her lip is swollen as well. Eek. So much eeekkk


Is this real?  It looks so terrible!


----------



## cristincline

Looks to me like it was just taken with one of those fisheye lenses you can get for your phones....not that photoshopping IG pics is out of the ordinary for this clan but...yeah. My two cents.


----------



## stylemepretty

She's definitely photoshopped that pic to make her booty look bigger because she normally doesn't have one.


----------



## myown

i thought of a fisheye lenses, too


----------



## ByeKitty

Yeah wouldn't the fisheye normally make anything it's pointed at look bigger (in this case, her butt)? I dont see the obvious photoshop either. Of course, it's easy to photoshop unnoticeably in pictures taken with a crazy lens.


----------



## meela188

blackkitty4378 said:


> On the left side, what looks like to be a doorframe next to the bed looks very distorted as well. The outline of her back looks pixelated and the curve is very unnatural and not what she looks like.



I zoomed in and noticed the door frame after reading your post. it looks wavy, the door comes in right at the small of her back. I think she used the fisheye lens and also did some photoshopping. That's a whole lot of effort, but It definitely got her the attention she was seeking.


----------



## Eva1991

Kylie's face looks bloated in the last photos. Hope it's only fillers and she's not pregnant.


----------



## yajaira

Thars horrible photoshop and that butt doesnt even look natural


----------



## blackkitty4378

meela188 said:


> I zoomed in and noticed the door frame after reading your post. it looks wavy, the door comes in right at the small of her back. I think she used the fisheye lens and also did some photoshopping. That's a whole lot of effort, but It definitely got her the attention she was seeking.



I wonder if she used the fisheye lens in order to distract from the photoshop she was about to do 

Either way, Kendall is a beautiful girl and although she doesn't "need" photoshop to make herself look thinner, I think she still photoshopped it to make her booty look bigger.


----------



## littlerock

It's definitely fisheye. You can tell how the rest of the room is distorted.


----------



## Jikena

She's pushing on her back so much for her arse to come out.


----------



## Sasha2012

For months there has been talk that Scott Disick and Kendall Jenner are more than friends.

Though the reports keep getting laughed off, the 31-year-old party boy and the 19-year-old model don't seem to be going out of their way to stop the rumours.

On Friday the Keeping Up With The Kardashians stars looked happy together as they dined al fresco at Il Pastaio in Beverly Hills. Afterwards, the attractive E! stars left together in a red Ferrari.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...urtney-Kardashian-hits-gym.html#ixzz3Yw1cnfDK


----------



## Jikena

Isn't it rude to keep sunglasses when eating out with friends ? Especially when there is no sun lol.


----------



## yajaira

I dont doubt it they proably all have threesomes


----------



## Lounorada

yajaira said:


> I dont doubt it they proably all have threesomes


 
Wouldn't surprise me either.


Kendull & Scott look more of a couple than Kourtney & Scott do. 
It's so damn weird for someone to spend that much alone time with their siblings partner/partners sibling...


----------



## pursegrl12

Lounorada said:


> Wouldn't surprise me either.
> 
> 
> Kendull & Scott look more of a couple than Kourtney & Scott do.
> It's so damn weird for someone to spend that much alone time with their siblings partner/partners sibling...




Yep. Very strange....he spends more time with her than his wife and kids...


----------



## louvigilante

Jikena said:


> Isn't it rude to keep sunglasses when eating out with friends ? Especially when there is no sun lol.




I don't think so. Then again I can't be outside without sunglasses since my eyes are super sensitive to light. 

It's been very sunny and hot here this last week.


----------



## Oryx816

Jikena said:


> Isn't it rude to keep sunglasses when eating out with friends ? Especially when there is no sun lol.




I have absolutely horrible migraines and am very sensitive to light.  The moment I am out of my home, my sunglasses are on.  Even the lighting in some stores is too bright and I have to keep them on.  

I'm not saying this is the case here, as this family is inappropriate on so many levels....I think wearing sunglasses at the table is the least of their transgressions if it is one at all.


----------



## AEGIS

Lounorada said:


> Wouldn't surprise me either.
> 
> 
> Kendull & Scott look more of a couple than Kourtney & Scott do.
> It's so damn weird for someone to spend that much alone time with their siblings partner/partners sibling...



Does he? I don't think that's accurate. They're not really alone.  They're at a public place having lunch w/a third person.  I rather dine w/Scott than Kourtney.


----------



## charmesh

I think it is just to drum up attention and gossip. They are part of family of media whores & they both have media whore tendencies.


----------



## dr.pepper

Do they spend that much time together?

Scott has to stay in this family somehow. Kourt certainly never seems to want him around.


----------



## shiny_things

Lounorada said:


> Wouldn't surprise me either.
> 
> 
> Kendull & Scott look more of a couple than Kourtney & Scott do.
> It's so damn weird for someone to spend that much alone time with their siblings partner/partners sibling...



Right, my BIL and I get on well, but we rarely do things alone together.

It's just for more publicity I expect.


----------



## Lounorada

shiny_things said:


> Right, my BIL and I get on well, but we rarely do things alone together.
> *
> It's just for more publicity I expect*.



Yep.



AEGIS said:


> Does he? I don't think that's accurate. They're not really alone.  They're at a public place having lunch w/a third person.  I rather dine w/Scott than Kourtney.



I wasn't speaking of them being 'alone' on this occasion, I can see the others at the table.
I'm talking about more than a few times in the past they've been spotted out and about together minus Kourtney and that's quite strange IMO.


----------



## melstar001

From Kendall's IG account...


----------



## ChanelMommy

hmmm. If she is with her BF or whoever...who is taking the pic?? *weird*


----------



## Jikena

I'm guessing it's not her. She just wants people to talk. Like that arse picture she posted a few days ago which was not her.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Jikena said:


> I'm guessing it's not her. She just wants people to talk. Like that arse picture she posted a few days ago which was not her.



Gotcha and I didn't see that picture nor do I want to. Eeeek.


----------



## Eva1991

Oryx816 said:


> I have absolutely horrible migraines and am very sensitive to light.  The moment I am out of my home, my sunglasses are on.  Even the lighting in some stores is too bright and I have to keep them on.
> 
> I'm not saying this is the case here, as this family is inappropriate on so many levels....I think wearing sunglasses at the table is the least of their transgressions if it is one at all.



Some celebs wear sunglasses to protect their eyes from the camers and all the flashes.


----------



## YSoLovely

I guess she wants people to speculate that's her and Biebs...  Those Kardashian/Jenner attention wh*re genes ain't nothing to f**k with...


----------



## NicolesCloset

YSoLovely said:


> I guess she wants people to speculate that's her and Biebs...  Those Kardashian/Jenner attention wh*re genes ain't nothing to f**k with...



Beibs or Scott?  Gross! I still think beibs Should run not walk back to selena


----------



## YSoLovely

NicolesCloset said:


> Beibs or Scott?  Gross! I still think beibs Should run not walk back to selena





Oh heeeeeelllll NO.  Imma need Selena to not get infected with Bieber Fever ever again.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Lol ^^^ I just can't deal with Kendall And beibs.


----------



## AEGIS

shiny_things said:


> Right, my BIL and I get on well, but we rarely do things alone together.
> 
> It's just for more publicity I expect.





Lounorada said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't speaking of them being 'alone' on this occasion, I can see the others at the table.
> I'm talking about more than a few times in the past they've been spotted out and about together minus Kourtney and that's quite strange IMO.



I think there are things I'd do w/my BIL w/o my SIL or husband around.  Like go bike riding or play tennis--our respective spouses are siblings and are two lazy mothers when it comes to physical activity


----------



## pixiejenna

ChanelMommy said:


> hmmm. If she is with her BF or whoever...who is taking the pic?? *weird*



PMK would be my guess as to who took the picture


----------



## Jikena

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iP9u_ll6krA

This is Kendall's friend, right ?

This add is on French TV every damn day. I just want to...


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Jikena said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iP9u_ll6krA
> 
> This is Kendall's friend, right ?
> 
> This add is on French TV every damn day. I just want to...



Kendall's friend?

That's Cara Delevingne - so much more than _just_ Kendall's friend.


----------



## Jikena

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Kendall's friend?
> 
> That's Cara Delevingne - so much more than _just_ Kendall's friend.



I don't know her. I just remember her face because I've seen her with Kendall.


----------



## lizmil

Jikena said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iP9u_ll6krA
> 
> This is Kendall's friend, right ?
> 
> This add is on French TV every damn day. I just want to...



how annoying to see that advertisement every day!


----------



## ByeKitty

Jikena said:


> I don't know her. I just remember her face because I've seen her with Kendall.



She is really one of the top models right now though


----------



## SpeedyJC

byekitty said:


> she is really one of the top models right now though



+1


----------



## Sasha2012

She posted a seemingly naked photo of herself lounging in the pool at a party to Instagram, before deleting it. 

And Kendall Jenner was dressed at her best when she was pictured leaving the event in Los Angeles later that day. 

The 19-year-old slipped on a strapless bikini top, wearing a striped white baggy playsuit over the top which showed off her long legs.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...triped-playsuit-bikini-top.html#ixzz3Z6zXEPcQ


----------



## ByeKitty

Jikena said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iP9u_ll6krA
> 
> This is Kendall's friend, right ?
> 
> This add is on French TV every damn day. I just want to...



I get these too in the Netherlands and Belgium... Adapted to the country obviously. I wonder how many versions she recorded.


----------



## Jikena

Sasha2012 said:


> She posted a seemingly naked photo of herself lounging in the pool at a party to Instagram, before deleting it.
> 
> And Kendall Jenner was dressed at her best when she was pictured leaving the event in Los Angeles later that day.
> 
> The 19-year-old slipped on a strapless bikini top, wearing a striped white baggy playsuit over the top which showed off her long legs.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...triped-playsuit-bikini-top.html#ixzz3Z6zXEPcQ



"Kendall Jenner was dressed at her best"


----------



## Sasha2012

She was the cream of the crop at the 2014 Met Gala with her custom-made Topshop gown.

And there is little doubt Kendall Jenner will be among the best dressed once again at the annual fashion extravaganza on Monday.

The 19-year-old touched down to JFK Airport on the eve of the bash beside her mother Kris Jenner, whose presence at the ball remains uncertain after she was rumored to be 'banned' from attending by Anna Wintour in 2013.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nt-momager-Kris-allowed-in.html#ixzz3Z7TEMq4m


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The look so much alike. They even have the same pout. Looks like Kendall messed with her face too?


----------



## Jikena

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> The look so much alike. They even have the same pout. Looks like Kendall messed with her face too?




Lol I noticed the same pout too


----------



## AEGIS

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> The look so much alike. They even have the same pout. Looks like Kendall messed with her face too?



Kendall looks the most like Kris


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

ByeKitty said:


> I get these too in the Netherlands and Belgium... Adapted to the country obviously. I wonder how many versions she recorded.



For a lot of countries (Austria, Spain, Germany...), they're quite cool to me. The one for Spain is the best in my opinion though. 

But Kendall - she's so thirsty. So, so, so thirsty - it's in their genes. I guess that her role of _a shy, sporty and friendly Kardashian_ is getting harder and harder for her to play.

She looks good in all denim though. I've been wearing the same look for the past month as well. Love it.


----------



## pukasonqo

the kartrashians as the spice girls: thirsty spice, whorish spice, boring spice, mutton spice, desperate spice...the possibilities are endless!


----------



## Bentley1

On the previews for next week's episode of KUWTK, Khloe is showing Kim before and after pics of Kylie's lips saying "Kylie went really overboard on her lips this time." Guess They're finally going to Address her crazy lip situation.


----------



## dangerouscurves

pukasonqo said:


> the kartrashians as the spice girls: thirsty spice, whorish spice, boring spice, mutton spice, desperate spice...the possibilities are endless!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Bentley1 said:


> On the previews for next week's episode of KUWTK, Khloe is showing Kim before and after pics of Kylie's lips saying "Kylie went really overboard on her lips this time." Guess They're finally going to Address her crazy lip situation.




Khole said that? I guess she's a kettle then.


----------



## Swanky

Kylie Jenner DWI Driving While Instagramming


*43 minutes ago BY TMZ STAFF *

*




*

*Kylie Jenner*did her dad no favors by posting a pic she took of herself driving on an L.A. freeway ... at the same time Bruce is under investigation for a fatal car accident he caused by being inattentive.
The 17-year-old posted the POV shot Sunday -- bragging about her Calabasas roots and adding, "I'll probably die here." Considering her dad's situation ... the freeway pic could be taken another way.
Kylie's driving decisions should have absolutely nothing to do with Bruce, but the reality is ... prosecutors go after people for all sorts of reasons, and one involves sending messages. If the D.A. thinks the whole family flaunts the laws of the road, it can't be good for Bruce.
And don't forget, she's already being *sued for a car accident she allegedly caused* just a few weeks after getting her license. 
Bottom line -- this is not a good look.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3ZB7mhMhUhttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Swanky

*Kylie and Kendall Don't You Dare Use Our Names!!!*

 *         5/4/2015 1:00 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

              EXCLUSIVE






WARNING TO *KYLIE MINOGUE*  OR ANYONE ELSE NAMED KYLIE ... YOU MAY NO LONGER BE ALLOWED TO USE YOUR  FIRST NAME BECAUSE A 17-YEAR-OLD THINKS IT SHOULD BE HERS AND HERS  ALONE. 
 It's all part of the* Kardashian*'s blitzkrieg campaign.  We've learned* Kylie Jenner*  has filed an application last month to trademark her first name to  "entertainment in the nature of providing information by means of a  global computer network in the fields of entertainment, fashion and pop  culture."  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kylie also wants to mark her territory for personal appearances "by a celebrity, actress and model."
 Although someone might theoretically use the name "Kylie" with a  different font, K.J.'s lawyers could swoop in and argue it creates  confusion among consumers.  So Kylie Minogue, move over.
 BTW ... *Kendall* has filed an application to trademark her first name for the same purposes.
 So watch your ***, Ken Doll.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3ZB8HvaUh
​


----------



## charmesh

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Kylie and Kendall Don't You Dare Use Our Names!!!*
> 
> *         5/4/2015 1:00 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *
> 
> EXCLUSIVE
> ll-media.tmz.com/2015/05/01/0501-kylie-jenner-name-kylie-minogue-kendal-jenner-tmz-getty-4.jpg
> 
> 
> WARNING TO *KYLIE MINOGUE*  OR ANYONE ELSE NAMED KYLIE ... YOU MAY NO LONGER BE ALLOWED TO USE YOUR  FIRST NAME BECAUSE A 17-YEAR-OLD THINKS IT SHOULD BE HERS AND HERS  ALONE.
> It's all part of the* Kardashian*'s blitzkrieg campaign.  We've learned* Kylie Jenner*  has filed an application last month to trademark her first name to  "entertainment in the nature of providing information by means of a  global computer network in the fields of entertainment, fashion and pop  culture."  ll-media.tmz.com/2015/05/01/0501-sub-kendall-kylie-tear-tss-4.jpg
> 
> Kylie also wants to mark her territory for personal appearances "by a celebrity, actress and model."
> Although someone might theoretically use the name "Kylie" with a  different font, K.J.'s lawyers could swoop in and argue it creates  confusion among consumers.  So Kylie Minogue, move over.
> BTW ... *Kendall* has filed an application to trademark her first name for the same purposes.
> So watch your ***, Ken Doll.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3ZB8HvaUh
> ​


They have lost their minds and any judge that approves it is an idiot. Kylie Minogue has been around forever and had the name first. Wasn't she locomoting before that other Kylie's birth? And when Kylie J. is a has been reality star, Kylie will still be performing in international concerts. Why did their lawyer not explain this to them?


----------



## blackkitty4378

Something about these stories in particular strike me as fake and contrived more than usual. How does this process work? Does PMK write these stories, or does she contact media outlets like TMZ and tell them what to write?


----------



## charmesh

blackkitty4378 said:


> Something about these stories in particular strike me as fake and contrived more than usual. How does this process work? Does PMK write these stories, or does she contact media outlets like TMZ and tell them what to write?


I think PMK and her brood are stunting extra hard because first Bruce stole the show from them and then Kate had her baby. I think there is an awareness in her mother that they are fading fast.


----------



## shiny_things

These girls will be very much hated as they grow. Humility is a trait they do not possess and there is nothing more off putting than someone who has no grace or subtlety when it comes to wealth and status.


----------



## lizmil

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Kylie Jenner DWI Driving While Instagramming
> 
> 
> *43 minutes ago BY TMZ STAFF *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Kylie Jenner*did her dad no favors by posting a pic she took of herself driving on an L.A. freeway ... at the same time Bruce is under investigation for a fatal car accident he caused by being inattentive.
> The 17-year-old posted the POV shot Sunday -- bragging about her Calabasas roots and adding, "I'll probably die here." Considering her dad's situation ... the freeway pic could be taken another way.
> Kylie's driving decisions should have absolutely nothing to do with Bruce, but the reality is ... prosecutors go after people for all sorts of reasons, and one involves sending messages. If the D.A. thinks the whole family flaunts the laws of the road, it can't be good for Bruce.
> And don't forget, she's already being *sued for a car accident she allegedly caused* just a few weeks after getting her license.
> Bottom line -- this is not a good look.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3ZB7mhMhUhttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


She's an idiot!   What a case they can make of that!


----------



## prettyprincess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Kylie Jenner DWI Driving While Instagramming
> 
> 
> *43 minutes ago BY TMZ STAFF *
> 
> *ll-media.tmz.com/2015/05/04/0504-kylie-jenner-instagram-3.jpg*
> 
> *Kylie Jenner*did her dad no favors by posting a pic she took of herself driving on an L.A. freeway ... at the same time Bruce is under investigation for a fatal car accident he caused by being inattentive.
> The 17-year-old posted the POV shot Sunday -- bragging about her Calabasas roots and adding, "I'll probably die here." Considering her dad's situation ... the freeway pic could be taken another way.
> Kylie's driving decisions should have absolutely nothing to do with Bruce, but the reality is ... prosecutors go after people for all sorts of reasons, and one involves sending messages. If the D.A. thinks the whole family flaunts the laws of the road, it can't be good for Bruce.
> And don't forget, she's already being *sued for a car accident she allegedly caused* just a few weeks after getting her license.
> Bottom line -- this is not a good look.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3ZB7mhMhU



Guess its going to take an innocent person being killed for them to be more responsible on the road. Oh wait....


----------



## yajaira

i cant stand thease people


----------



## labelwhore04

omg they really need to get over themselves. Kylie doesn't even DO anything! She's not an artist, model or actress, she's basically just an instagram thot.  At least Kendall has a career but she's no Gisele yet so she really shoudn't get ahead of herself. How narcisisstic is it to trademark your own name? especially when you're not even a big star, they're no Britney or Madonna. They're part time reality stars/Instagram thots. There's no way their application will be accepted. How ridiculous.


----------



## Hermes4evah

pukasonqo said:


> the kartrashians as the spice girls: thirsty spice, whorish spice, boring spice, mutton spice, desperate spice...the possibilities are endless!




Freaky Spice. Vapid Spice.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.tmz.com/2015/05/04/kylie-and-kendall/

*Kylie and Kendall Jenner -- Don't You Dare Use Our Names!!!*

WARNING TO KYLIE MINOGUE OR ANYONE ELSE NAMED KYLIE ... YOU MAY NO LONGER BE ALLOWED TO USE YOUR FIRST NAME BECAUSE A 17-YEAR-OLD THINKS IT SHOULD BE HERS AND HERS ALONE. 

It's all part of the Kardashian's blitzkrieg campaign.  We've learned Kylie Jenner has filed an application last month to trademark her first name to "entertainment in the nature of providing information by means of a global computer network in the fields of entertainment, fashion and pop culture."  

Kylie also wants to mark her territory for personal appearances "by a celebrity, actress and model."

Although someone might theoretically use the name "Kylie" with a different font, K.J.'s lawyers could swoop in and argue it creates confusion among consumers.  So Kylie Minogue, move over.

BTW ... Kendall has filed an application to trademark her first name for the same purposes.

So watch your a**, Ken Doll.


----------



## Deco

The trademark applications are real.  Here are the services claimed in the application:  "Entertainment in the nature of providing information by means of a global computer network in the fields of entertainment, fashion and pop culture; entertainment services, namely, personal appearances by a celebrity, actress and model"  and "Advertising services, namely, promoting the brands, goods and services of others; endorsement services, namely, promoting the goods and services of others"    She's already fully registered KYLIE JENNER for advertising service.

Kylie Minogue already has KYLIE registered for "Sound recordings, namely, music recordings; recording discs, namely, pre-recorded audio discs featuring music and pre-recorded optical discs featuring music video clips and concerts; compact discs, namely, audio and video compact discs featuring music video clips, and musical recordings; mobile telephone accessories, namely, wrist straps".  Actually, it's registered to KDB Pty Ltd Proprietary Limited Company, which I assume is who legally owns the rights to Kylie's music.

They all also have a bazillion registrations and pending applications on Kylie and Kendall for clothes, bags, jewelry, accessories, etc.


----------



## poopsie

pukasonqo said:


> the kartrashians as the spice girls: thirsty spice, whorish spice, boring spice, mutton spice, desperate spice...the possibilities are endless!





Hermes4evah said:


> Freaky Spice. Vapid Spice.





THOT Spice


----------



## Bentley1

dangerouscurves said:


> Khole said that? I guess she's a kettle then.




Lol, yeah, it was Khloe. 
She's got no room to talk with those baboon butt lips she's created for herself.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Decophile said:


> The trademark applications are real.  Here are the services claimed in the application:  "Entertainment in the nature of providing information by means of a global computer network in the fields of entertainment, fashion and pop culture; entertainment services, namely, personal appearances by a celebrity, actress and model"  and "Advertising services, namely, promoting the brands, goods and services of others; endorsement services, namely, promoting the goods and services of others"    She's already fully registered KYLIE JENNER for advertising service.
> 
> Kylie Minogue already has KYLIE registered for "Sound recordings, namely, music recordings; recording discs, namely, pre-recorded audio discs featuring music and pre-recorded optical discs featuring music video clips and concerts; compact discs, namely, audio and video compact discs featuring music video clips, and musical recordings; mobile telephone accessories, namely, wrist straps".  Actually, it's registered to KDB Pty Ltd Proprietary Limited Company, which I assume is who legally owns the rights to Kylie's music.
> 
> They all also have a bazillion registrations and pending applications on Kylie and Kendall for clothes, bags, jewelry, accessories, etc.



KDB is Kylie Minogue and her family's company. Its named after herself, her sister Dannii and their brother Brendan a tv/film cameraman.

The difference is Kylie M is polite, a hard worker and smart - her Dad is an accountant and has been helping her invest wisely for many years.

Oh...and she's not trash.


----------



## Deco

And Minogue has a legitimate trade built on artistry, talent and hard work.  Hence "trade" mark.  Thotery is not a trade.


----------



## Humbugged

calvinklein *Crafted in crystal. A sneak peek at @kendalljenners look for tonights #MetGala. @costafrancisco #ChinaLookingGlass #calvinkleinlive * 6min


----------



## buzzytoes

She is going to look like a walking bamboo stick?


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## littlerock

The dress and the color are beautiful. From what I can see so far.. A little boring for the Met Galal, though.


----------



## buzzytoes

Looks okay so far. Not really a fan of the webbing on the side, but the rest looks nice. Wonder what her makeup looks like.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Seems to have potential...we shall see momentarily.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like!


----------



## Midge S

Love it   Kim must be totally irritated....


----------



## GoGlam

She's honestly one of the best dressed today. So far everyone else is a snooze fest!


----------



## guccimamma

poopsie said:


> THOT Spice



skanky spice


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/05/04/kendall-jenner-bares-some-side-boob-at-met-gala-2015/

Kendall Jenner bares a little bit of side boob while posing on the red carpet at the 2015 Met Gala held at the Metropolitan Museum of Art on Monday (May 4) in New York City.

The 19-year-old model has some other family members in attendance  her mom Kris Jenner and half-sister Kim Kardashian are at the big event!

round 2 here we come! Kendall tweeted that day about attending the gala for her second time.

FYI: Kendall is wearing a Calvin Klein Collection jade green crystal-encrusted dress with black glitter evening sandals


----------



## Midge S

I want to see the back.


----------



## Sasha2012

Midge S said:


> I want to see the back.



Here ya go.

via tumblr


----------



## littlerock

I love it.


----------



## redney

Love it!! Love the jade vs. various reds many others are wearing.


----------



## Midge S

Sasha2012 said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> via tumblr



Thanks!   Love it.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love the dress, but her hair, makeup, and expression are do dull. She's not working it.


----------



## redney

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I love the dress, but her hair, makeup, and expression are do dull. She's not working it.



In her simple mind she thinks she's working it, bless her heart.


----------



## ByeKitty

It's not that bad, but I don't love it either...


----------



## Pinkhamsterfeet

I love this dress! Although if it were me wearing it, I'd be fussing all night, trying to pull it over my boobs, lol.


----------



## labelwhore04

She looks great in anything. Did she get a boob job though? They look bigger


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

labelwhore04 said:


> She looks great in anything. Did she get a boob job though? They look bigger




I think she did a little while ago now.


----------



## sabrunka

She looks fantastic, I love it


----------



## stylemepretty

Gorgeous dress but God she's a snoozefest!


----------



## vuittonGirl

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I think she did a little while ago now.




And here I thought her boobs were natural


----------



## bag-princess

sabrunka said:


> she looks fantastic, i love it






+1


----------



## charmesh

vuittonGirl said:


> And here I thought her boobs were natural


There is a law somewhere that all of Kris' descendants must have plastic surgery. Penelope probably already has here appointment booked for a decade from now


----------



## Fran0421

Love kendall's dress and makeup


----------



## Jayne1

labelwhore04 said:


> She looks great in anything. Did she get a boob job though? They look bigger


The've been looking fuller, considering she's so skinny, as models should be.


----------



## madeinnyc

I guess I don't see what is so great about Kendall's dress. I think it's ugly and boring.


----------



## Freckles1

redney said:


> Love it!! Love the jade vs. various reds many others are wearing.




Yes!! Totally drop dead gorgeous dress. That dress rocks


----------



## sisu9

Enough already with that ridiculous model stare and no smile thing she has going on..you're not on the runaway! Ok ok...we get it...you're a model now. *rollseyes*


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I wish she'd do something else with her hair


----------



## Jikena

I don't like her dress. I hate sideboob. I don't like the "tying" in the back and on the sides. And I don't like the rollneck.


----------



## Lounorada

Don't like the dress much. I hate the crisscross ties at the side of the dress, not to mention it's cutting into her... Her face, hair and posing is so boring it's like watching paint dry.


----------



## judymercer

her face very ordinary, not pretty really.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

stylemepretty said:


> Gorgeous dress but God she's a snoozefest!




I agree. The dress and her body look great. Her face in pictures is not pretty to me. She looks better on KUWTK. (Damn, I inadvertently admitted to watching the show.)


----------



## labelwhore04

Not really a fan of the dress itself either but Kendall can pull off anything, shes got the statuesque look


----------



## Encore Hermes

Arriving at Rihanna's private after the Met Party 
They decided on casual attire. 



Getty images




Daily mail


----------



## BPC

I try not to comment about Kylie because to me, she's just a kid. But man.. she looks so used and worn out in these pics. 
Makes me sad to think this is a 17 year old child.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I heard at the Gala Rihanna dedicated BBHMM to Tyg at the request of his landlord.


----------



## zaara10

BagOuttaHell said:


> I heard at the Gala Rihanna dedicated BBHMM to Tyg at the request of his landlord.




Lmao!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Yoshi1296

It's funny how different Kendall and Kylie are. You can see it in their outfit choices. I'm starting to like Kendall more and more.


----------



## zaara10

Encore Hermes said:


> Arriving at Rihanna's private after the Met Party
> They decided on casual attire.
> View attachment 2985412
> View attachment 2985413
> 
> Getty images
> View attachment 2985419
> View attachment 2985420
> View attachment 2985421
> 
> Daily mail




Casual? Kylie looks like she's going to a thotty bbq.


----------



## berrydiva

BPC said:


> I try not to comment about Kylie because to me, she's just a kid. But man.. she looks so used and worn out in these pics.
> Makes me sad to think this is a 17 year old child.


She wants to be about that adult life so don't feel bad. She wants us to see her as a 20-something year old and with that comes the criticism that people will dish out to someone that age without holding back because they're a minor. I say drag on...


----------



## glamourous1098

Kylie's shorts (are those shorts?  there doesn't seem to be enough of them to call them much of anything) are traumatizing.


----------



## charmesh

They couldn't beg a ticket and borrow a dress for Kylie to go to the ball? Even Cinderella got a hookup from her fairy godmother.

The MET Ball isn't exclusive anymore. Someone managed to pull some strings and got Hailey Baldwin a ticket.


----------



## knasarae

Encore Hermes said:


> Arriving at Rihanna's private after the Met Party
> They decided on casual attire.
> View attachment 2985412
> View attachment 2985413
> 
> Getty images
> View attachment 2985419
> View attachment 2985420
> View attachment 2985421
> 
> Daily mail



Thank you for including the pic of my boy toy, Michael B Jordan.  I'm on his arm but guess I didn't make the camera shot.


----------



## bag-princess

knasarae said:


> *Thank you for including the pic of my boy toy, Michael B Jordan.*  I'm on his arm but guess I didn't make the camera shot.







back off sista!!!   


just kidding!:giggles:  i love that guy - ever since he was on All My Children as little reggie!  he has grown into such a handsome man!!


----------



## Lounorada

I wonder how they got into Rihannas after-party... made me think of this gif


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

charmesh said:


> They couldn't beg a ticket and borrow a dress for Kylie to go to the ball? Even Cinderella got a hookup from her fairy godmother.
> 
> The MET Ball isn't exclusive anymore. Someone managed to pull some strings and got Hailey Baldwin a ticket.



True. The other Hadid sister was there as well.

It's more of a joke to me these days.


----------



## Humbugged

Lounorada said:


> I wonder how they got into Rihannas after-party... made me think of this gif



They all went last year as well



> Someone managed to pull some strings and got Hailey Baldwin a ticket.



Probably her agency .Or Top Shop who she is on contract for.


----------



## knasarae

bag-princess said:


> back off sista!!!
> 
> 
> just kidding!:giggles:  i love that guy - ever since he was on All My Children as little reggie!  he has grown into such a handsome man!!



I missed him on AMC but been a fan since Wallace on The Wire.  I know he's too young for me, but what a specimen to look at!!!


----------



## bag-princess

knasarae said:


> I missed him on AMC but been a fan since Wallace on The Wire.  I know he's too young for me, but what a specimen to look at!!!




and i missed him on The Wire!
i hated when he left AMC!  he was one of those characters that people kept saying "please bring them back!"   we all watched him grow up over the years.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Maybe Kylie thought she was supposed to dress like Rihanna? Eek. 
Kendall looks bad too. And everything about Tyga is bad so.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her sisters and 59-year-old mother had enjoyed the red carpet glamour of the Met Gala.

But for 17-year-old Kylie Jenner, there was plenty of catching up to do when she joined older sister Kendall and her gaggle of supermodel mates for the afterparties in New York.

The teenager wore shredded shorts that revealed some black high-waisted knickers and also a netted Moschino top that exposed her bra to party with her older boyfriend Tyga, 25 late into the night when the extravagant bash had finished, having flown in from Los Angeles especially.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Los-Angeles-boyfriend-Tyga.html#ixzz3ZIN7vSpX


----------



## Encore Hermes

Doesn't she usually wear more rings? 







Or is she trying to send a message


----------



## charmesh

Encore Hermes said:


> Doesn't she usually wear more rings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or is she trying to send a message
> View attachment 2985910
> View attachment 2985911
> View attachment 2985913



The message that she is an idiot? Because that is what she is if she marries his broke behind. If he cheats with you he will cheat on you.


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> Her sisters and 59-year-old mother had enjoyed the red carpet glamour of the Met Gala.
> 
> But for 17-year-old Kylie Jenner, there was plenty of catching up to do when she joined older sister Kendall and her gaggle of supermodel mates for the afterparties in New York.
> 
> The teenager wore shredded shorts that revealed some black high-waisted knickers and also a netted Moschino top that exposed her bra to party with her older boyfriend Tyga, 25 late into the night when the extravagant bash had finished, having flown in from Los Angeles especially.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Los-Angeles-boyfriend-Tyga.html#ixzz3ZIN7vSpX


 



They look like a bunch of prostitutes showing up to the party. Each one as rough and tacky looking as the next...


----------



## guccimamma

gross. i want to cover that child with a blanket.


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

YAHOO Style's MET GALA After Party last night.


----------



## Jikena

All of the girls in those pictures look like prostitutes...


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Jikena said:


> All of the girls in those pictures look like prostitutes...



Cheap ones at that!


----------



## Oryx816

Kylie is soooo trashy and thirsty.  Then she is always wearing short items which show off that mangled leg with the big scar....*cringe*


----------



## nastasja

No matter what she wears, Kylie's worst accessory will always be Tyga. Blech!


----------



## knics33

Lol... poor Kylie...

You know, maybe it's the gin and tonic I am having after work, but I think Kendall looked stunning at the Met Gala. I loved everything. IDK... she is growing on me for whatever reason. I think her confidence is showing in pictures...


----------



## Jennifer N

Kendall in NYC
_ken-doll.tumblr.com_


----------



## Jennifer N

Kendall on Kylie's snapchat
_twitter_


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I like Kendall's MET dress, I just wish she'd do something different with that hair. It always looks the same.


----------



## stylemepretty

Kylie looks a good 10 years older than the girls she's with.


----------



## Bentley1

I can't wait until she turns 18 so I can stop hearing about this little thot in training being referred to as a child. She hasn't been a "child" in years.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The one thing I like about Kendall is that I think she at least knows she's an idiot and tries to stay in her lane.


----------



## lizmil

Bentley1 said:


> I can't wait until she turns 18 so I can stop hearing about this little thot in training being referred to as a child. She hasn't been a "child" in years.



+1000  just wait for the sex tape, photo "spreads"  (word choice intended) and Lawrd knows what else!


----------



## Oryx816

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> The one thing I like about Kendall is that I think she at least knows she's an idiot and tries to stay in her lane.




Perhaps she lives by the wise words of Abe Lincoln...."it is best to be quiet and thought a fool than to speak up and remove all doubt."  If only more people lived by this adage.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Whether she acts the part or not, at 17 she's still a child. She can't vote or buy a pack of cigarettes, lottery ticket, etc. Hell in some states she can't even legally consent to sex, sounds like a kid to me. 

She's a lost, misguided birdbrained little girl with craptastic parents, and not one adult in her life seems to give a single f*ck. It's a damn shame. I can only imagine the stunts she'll pull when 18 hits.


----------



## labelwhore04

So finally! Khloe confirms that Kylie "plumps up" her lips. It's kinda funny and hypocritical for Khloe to talk about this though, she hasn't come clean about her lip plumping either..

http://perezhilton.com/2015-05-06-kylie-jenner-lips-plump-khloe-kardashian#.VUpnWV5fmdU


----------



## sabrunka

labelwhore04 said:


> So finally! Khloe confirms that Kylie "plumps up" her lips. It's kinda funny and hypocritical for Khloe to talk about this though, she hasn't come clean about her lip plumping either..
> 
> http://perezhilton.com/2015-05-06-kylie-jenner-lips-plump-khloe-kardashian#.VUpnWV5fmdU



Just saw this as well lol.  It was probably all planned out to happen this way so that people would tune into the show.


----------



## Bentley1

Yes, we all know 17 is legally a child, hence why I stated that I can't wait until she is 18 so I no longer have to hear about it.
And just bc you can't make certain decisions legally doesn't mean that you're a "kid." She may not be able to buy lottery tickets or vote, but the girl is doing a 100 other things that are purely adult behaviors.


----------



## Jikena

Nothing happens when I click "read more" on that website x( I wanted to see the video.


----------



## zaara10

I mean duh. Lol
http://www.buzzfeed.com/sheridanwatson/kylie-tells-the-truth?bffb&utm_term=4ldqpgp#4ldqpgp


----------



## jenna_foo

labelwhore04 said:


> So finally! Khloe confirms that Kylie "plumps up" her lips. It's kinda funny and hypocritical for Khloe to talk about this though, she hasn't come clean about her lip plumping either..
> 
> http://perezhilton.com/2015-05-06-kylie-jenner-lips-plump-khloe-kardashian#.VUpnWV5fmdU


 

I saw this and another clip, where she admits that she uses "temporary lip fillers". SMH


----------



## sdkitty

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> The one thing I like about Kendall is that I think she at least knows she's an idiot and tries to stay in her lane.


I don't watch their show but what I like about Kendall is she's easily the best looking in the family and she has a job (other than being on the reality show).  Even if she has the modelling career largely due to the family noteriety, she is working.  And she doesn't have the artificially puffy lips.


----------



## creighbaby

I know this is a familiar refrain, but how f'd up are her parents to let her put chemicals in her body. She says the filers are temporary, but it will likely be a long time until she has thin lips again.

It must be hard to know that she has no discernible talent -- or maybe not since no one else in her family has any.

I bet she'll be in rehab in about 9 months. Any takers?


----------



## yajaira

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> The one thing I like about Kendall is that I think she at least knows she's an idiot and tries to stay in her lane.



hahaha!


----------



## creighbaby

Nm


----------



## CeeJay

*Khloé Kardashian Just Confirmed That Kylie Jenners Lips Are Fake*

*In a clip from an upcoming episode of Keeping Up With the Kardashians, Khloé says Kylie decided to plump her lips.* 
 			 			 	 		 			 		 			 		 			 		 			 		 			 		 			 		 			 		 			 		 	 		posted on  May. 6, 2015, at 11:54 a.m. 		  			 		 			 				 						                                             

 Sheridan Watson     BuzzFeed Staff





  		 		 	 	  		 		 			 		      	 Tweet 






* Brief backstory: This is Kylie Jenner.*






 	 	 					 			   				Joe Scarnici / Getty Images
 				 			 		 	  	 		 			Seventeen-year-old daughter of Olympian Bruce Jenner and momager extraordinaire Kris Jenner.

* And these are her lips.*





 	 	 					 			   				Jason Merritt / Via Getty Images

* Some people have wondered if Kylie Jenners lips are fake.*


instagram.com

* Others believed she was just overlining her lips.*


instagram.com

* Well, the mystery is finally solved. In a new clip from an upcoming episode of Keeping Up With the Kardashians, Khloé Kardashian admits that Kylie plumped her lips.*


youtube.com
 				 			 		 	  	 		 			For those of you who dont know, plumping means Kylie got injections into her lips.

* The clip starts out with Kylie being nervous about a journalists persisting questions.*






 	 	 					 			   				E! / Via youtube.com

* Then Khloé comes in with the drop:*






 	 	 					 			   				E! / Via youtube.com
 				 			 		 	  	 		 			Kylie decided to plump her lips and I dont think theres anything wrong with that.

* Khloé then gives Kylie some big sister advice*






youtube.com
 				 			 		 	  	 		 			I think if youve done something though, it is right to cop up to it.

* But Kylie is all, Long hair, dont care.*






 	 	 					 			   				E! / Via youtube.com

                       update
  	 		In another clip, Kylie fully admits her lips are injected with fillers. 		 		  May. 6, 2015, at 12:49 p.m. 		 	


* Kylie admits to getting temporary lip fillers and says shes not comfortable talking to reporters about it yet.*






 	 	 					 			   				E! / Via youtube.com

* Watch the new clip here.*



youtube.com


----------



## nastasja

And in other news...the sky is blue.


----------



## poopsie

pots, kettles and glass houses.


----------



## shaurin

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> YAHOO Style's MET GALA After Party last night.




I think I wore Kendall's outfit in this pic to a club in college in 1999.


----------



## shiny_things

Who is this moron kidding?

By the looks of her face recently, she's had face fillers too. She's going to completely wreck her body by the time she's 21. It is so sad.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Who woulda thunk it??? :sunnies


----------



## widerlet

So is Khloe going to call out Kim ...and herself now?

I know Kylie's lips are obvious as hell but why is she the only being called out


----------



## Jayne1

jenna_foo said:


> I saw this and another clip, where she admits that she uses "temporary lip fillers". SMH



All fillers are temporary.

I wonder if her evil mother told her never to confirm or deny.  It works for Kim.


----------



## pukasonqo

nooooo!!!! you mean hers (and koko's) lips weren't natural it was not just kountouring????? i am devastated!


----------



## kittenslingerie

She's 17, this is her mothers mistake. Kylie is a 17 year old child admitting to insecurities to the public. Its not our business and she's admitting it anyway and did not have to. Damned if you do, damned if you don't really applies here. Its not her "fault" (I use that term loosely because its her mouth to ruin if she or her mom wants.) Its Kris Kardashian who legally had to sign consents and later if Kylie regrets any of this, its her mom's "fault."


----------



## berrydiva

Sad that she has insecurities about her lips or anything about her body for that matter and instead of supporting her through that insecurity, her mom allowed her to get cosmetic procedures. Such an unhealthy household regarding body image and being objectified as a woman. Just sad. That's why she's able to run around with a 25/26 year-old man.


----------



## andicandi3x12

I don't see the fillers as an issue. I know plenty of girls who are gifted nose and boob jobs for hs graduation. Same age range so eh whatever if her parents are fine with it...


----------



## chareen

What?!  I thought it was all lip kontouring with MAC Sour lipliner.  :kiss:      I am shocked.


----------



## NY_Mami

chareen said:


> What?!  I thought it was all lip kontouring with MAC Sour lipliner.  :kiss:      I am shocked.


----------



## michie

berrydiva said:


> *Sad that she has insecurities about her lips or anything about her body for that matter and instead of supporting her through that insecurity, her mom allowed her to get cosmetic procedures. *Such an unhealthy household regarding body image and being objectified as a woman. Just sad. That's why she's able to run around with a 25/26 year-old man.



But...that is how this sad family "supports", which is why everyone in that household has had as many injections as diabetics after dinner.


----------



## chareen

widerlet said:


> so is khloe going to call out kim ...and herself now?
> 
> I know kylie's lips are obvious as hell but why is she the only being called out



+1


----------



## Jikena

It's a way to say "look, we're admitting that Kylie got injections, so obviously if we had surgery and injections we would admit it ! We're all so natural".


----------



## pukasonqo

andicandi3x12 said:


> I don't see the fillers as an issue. I know plenty of girls who are gifted nose and boob jobs for hs graduation. Same age range so eh whatever if her parents are fine with it...




two wrongs don't make a right


----------



## Jennifer N

Kendall said she had no idea about the trademark thing. Of course it was Kris who did this without talking to her. (skip to 2:09)

http://www.accesshollywood.com/insi...est&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitterfeed


----------



## jclaybo

I feel duped, all that money I spent on lip plumpers only to find out this chick been lying!!!!!!!!! And my lips are already full I just wanted to be like her and have pouty too wide for my face looking lips, thanks alot Katfish Kylie


----------



## Jikena

Lol "From the side I kind of look flat. *Everyone saying no, what are you saying* I'm not gonna deny reality guy."


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner dropped a bombshell on Wednesday when she admitted in a clip from the next episode of Keeping Up With The Kardashians that she has gotten lip filler.

This comes after months of the 17-year-old E! star denying she had any kind of surgical enhancement to her face.

Sister Kendall, 19, kept her head down and looked as if she was in no mood to talk as she stepped out in head-to-toe black in New York City.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eak-peek-new-KUWTK-episode.html#ixzz3ZPHz4eTw


----------



## Prima Ballerina

andicandi3x12 said:


> I don't see the fillers as an issue. I know plenty of girls who are gifted nose and boob jobs for hs graduation. Same age range so eh whatever if her parents are fine with it...


And this is what's wrong with the world today.


----------



## michie

They're getting so desperate for viewers that they'e telling the truth now?!??


----------



## andicandi3x12

All I'm saying is i graduated 10 years ago and when I was a freshman in Tennessee not cali or NY a lot of girls had already had work done. Some even with their mothers.


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

NYC (May 5)


----------



## widerlet

Everybody has those Givenchy bags..new speedy? (Well aware the LV Speedy has been out of "style" for years thanks to Asian rip offs and eurotrash)


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Kylie and Tyga out for dinner in New York City. (May 5)


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Prima Ballerina said:


> And this is what's wrong with the world today.



Isn't that the truth. 

Someone posted earlier that it's her mother's fault, but as far as I'm concerned, it's just as much Bruce's fault as it is the mom's. Instead of worrying about getting Kris's designer dresses altered to fit him, he should be more concerned about what his girls are doing.


----------



## zippie

Actually her lips were pretty thin before the fillers, she looks much better now.  I never thought she was cute, she is better looking now.  She just needs to stop and don't turn her face in to a freak show.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Before she looked like a 16 year old girl should look. Now she looks like a worn out hooker.
Whatever happened to teaching your kids to accept themselves as they are and encourage their education instead of throwing them to the wolves just to make a quick buck?


----------



## ByeKitty

Yes, her lips were thin, and that's not the current "ideal" in hollywood. Thinner lips can be quite beautiful, and full lips IMO only look good when they're natural. It's like Kim's booty: you can easily tell it's artificial and that's not cute. Especially on someone who hasn't even come into her own yet, Kylie is at an age where she is still developing. People grow into their features and/or become more comfortable with them. I will never understand those who claim Kylie's lips are "money well spent".


----------



## blackkitty4378

Jikena said:


> It's a way to say "look, we're admitting that Kylie got injections, so obviously if we had surgery and injections we would admit it ! We're all so natural".



That's what I thought, too. How about the rest of them own up to their own fillers, nose jobs, chin shaves, liposuction, and fake butts. I guess they'll save that to boost ratings for a future episode.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

...and to think a few months ago she was on twitter talking about how hurt she was that people were accusing her of getting lip injections, lol.

Kris and Bruce really need their behinds kicked. WTH gives permission for their 16yr old child to get lip injections or any type of plastic surgery? 

Oh, and Khloe saying that she believes people should be honest about their plastic surgery is hilarious. You've been walking around with injected lips and a fake behind for like 2 ish years now and haven't admitted to anything. Shut up.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...ghetto-street-bullies-kylie-jenner-tyga-feud/

*Kims BFF Hits Back! Jonathan Cheban Slams Amber Rose & Blac Chyna For Kylie Jenner Feud  Theyre Ghetto, Street Bullies!*

Kim Kardashians best friend Jonathan Cheban is going to bat for her family! The entrepreneur slammed Amber Rose and Blac Chyna for their feud with Kylie Jenner & Tyga, calling them ghetto, street bullies, in an exclusive interview with RadarOnline.com.

The reality show BFF and businessman, who has revamped his website www.TheDishh.com with a slew of hot young Hollywood stories, weighed in on the teenagers online battles with the older women, which ignited over her scandalous relationship with rapper Tyga.

Kylies young, theyre not. They are bullies, Cheban told Radar about Rose and Blac Chyna, whom he admitted he and Kim used to be friends with.

Both of them are kind of street. They take it to another level and theyre always looking for a fight, he said.

Cheban, who said that The Dishhs 8 million unique viewers a month are obsessed with the young Jenner sisters and their contemporaries, said that he has no problem writing derogatory things about Amber and Blac Chyna.

I want to bully them back, he said. Theyre really aggressive. They should at least wait until Kylie is 18, he said about the 17-year-old.

I want to show them what it is like. Im not taking sides. Theyre too ghetto, too street. Theyre bullies.

Cheban also said that if videos of them surfaced from their old stripper days he would be happy to post that on TheDishh.com.

Ill put crazy videos of them up. People want to see them. It doesnt get any classier with these two.

Kims bestie said that while he is always going to defend the girls, he isnt about to weigh in with any relationship advice.

Shes got sisters to tell her what to do, he insisted. Im am just a friend.

Check out Chebans booming website www.thedishh.com and see what the Kardashians are saying on Twitter right now.


----------



## charmesh

Everyone had moved on from the feud. Seems like he's sticking his nose it to get his name in the press. And Amber and Chyna aren't ashamed that they were strippers. So he can post all the videos he likes. Maybe he should try saying something to the grown man dating an underage girl. Jonathan needs to shut up & go away, Kim doesn't want him.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Sasha2012 said:


> http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...ghetto-street-bullies-kylie-jenner-tyga-feud/
> 
> *Kim&#8217;s BFF Hits Back! Jonathan Cheban Slams Amber Rose & Blac Chyna For Kylie Jenner Feud &#8211; They&#8217;re &#8216;Ghetto, Street Bullies!&#8217;*
> 
> 
> Check out Cheban&#8217;s booming website www.thedishh.com and see what the Kardashians are saying on Twitter right now.



Lawd, this rat-faced, paid-for guard dog for the Kardashians needs to get a grip.

So he's worried about Kylie being bullied but not about the fact she's 17 dating a raggedy-a$$ 25 year old?

Boy needs his wig pulled and his priorities put in place - and his tongue scraped from having it so far up the Kardashian uber-butts-of-lies. You know that post was sanctioned by them.


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...ghetto-street-bullies-kylie-jenner-tyga-feud/
> 
> *Kims BFF Hits Back! Jonathan Cheban Slams Amber Rose & Blac Chyna For Kylie Jenner Feud  Theyre Ghetto, Street Bullies!*






lawd bless his little heart!!!


FYI Jonathan - if they are nothing but "ghetto street bullies" looking for a fight it would behoove you to leave them alone.   before your little a$$ get got!


----------



## Oryx816

I find it hilarious that he has the audacity to comment on their lack of class yet he hangs out with the k klan.


----------



## berrydiva

andicandi3x12 said:


> I don't see the fillers as an issue. I know plenty of girls who are gifted nose and boob jobs for hs graduation. Same age range so eh whatever if her parents are fine with it...




Being gifted nose or boob jobs for a HS grad present doesn't mean those are great parenting decisions and speak more to the child's ability to just get what they want from their parents.


----------



## charmesh

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Lawd,* this rat-faced, paid-for guard dog for the Kardashians *needs to get a grip.
> 
> So he's worried about Kylie being bullied but not about the fact she's 17 dating a raggedy-a$$ 25 year old?
> 
> Boy needs his wig pulled and his priorities put in place - and his tongue scraped from having it so far up the Kardashian uber-butts-of-lies. *You know that post was sanctioned by them.*


I'm starting to think that he is always butting in their business because they are starting to pull away from him. He's with them less and less. They went off and got pretend lives and he's left on the sidelines. Kim has Kanye now, and is spending less and less time with Jonathan. And he seems to make a living by being a Kardashian hanger on. I've seen his Instagram, he's like Scott without the sperm donor part. It's all club appearances, front man for businesses, and his blog. He doesn't seem to be doing PR anymore. So he may be running his mouth to prove that he is still of value to them.


----------



## blackkitty4378

charmesh said:


> I'm starting to think that he is always butting in their business because they are starting to pull away from him. He's with them less and less. They went off and got pretend lives and he's left on the sidelines. Kim has Kanye now, and is spending less and less time with Jonathan. And he seems to make a living by being a Kardashian hanger on. I've seen his Instagram, *he's like Scott without the sperm donor part*. It's all club appearances, front man for businesses, and his blog. He doesn't seem to be doing PR anymore. So he may be running his mouth to prove that he is still of value to them.



 That could not be more accurate.


----------



## nashpoo

So when did Kendall get her boobs done? I never noticed they were this big before...


----------



## dangerouscurves

widerlet said:


> Everybody has those Givenchy bags..new speedy? (Well aware the LV Speedy has been out of "style" for years thanks to Asian rip offs and eurotrash)




nvm. I thought that was a question [emoji4]


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.lovebscott.com/news/coup...-gala-after-party-alongside-kylie-tyga-photos

*Coupled Up? Michael B. Jordan & Kendall Jenner Attend Met Gala After Party Alongside Kylie & Tyga [Photos]*

Are things heating up between Michael B. Jordan and Kendall Jenner?

The two were spotted arriving at Rihannas Met Gala after party in NYC alongside Kylie Jenner and her boo Tyga.

According to partygoers they were by each others side the majority of the evening.

Most recently, Kendalls been linked to Justin Bieber  but we all know The Kardashians seem to prefer gettin down with the swirl!

We see you, Kendall!


----------



## Jikena

Weirdly, I love this guy's suit lol.


----------



## duna

Coach Lover Too said:


> Before she looked like a 16 year old girl should look. Now she looks like a worn out hooker.
> Whatever happened to teaching your kids to accept themselves as they are and encourage their education instead of throwing them to the wolves just to make a quick buck?



This!!!!


----------



## Lounorada

Jikena said:


> Weirdly, I love this guy's suit lol.



 It's a gorgeous suit!


----------



## Jayne1

nashpoo said:


> So when did Kendall get her boobs done? I never noticed they were this big before...


Sometimes they look so much larger.


----------



## Queenpixie

I wonder why kyLIE admited though..

remember the tweets though..

"be yourself".. "its hurtful"... 

bs


----------



## ByeKitty

Sasha2012 said:


> http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...ghetto-street-bullies-kylie-jenner-tyga-feud/
> 
> *Kims BFF Hits Back! Jonathan Cheban Slams Amber Rose & Blac Chyna For Kylie Jenner Feud  Theyre Ghetto, Street Bullies!*
> 
> Kim Kardashians best friend Jonathan Cheban is going to bat for her family! The entrepreneur slammed Amber Rose and Blac Chyna for their feud with Kylie Jenner & Tyga, calling them ghetto, street bullies, in an exclusive interview with RadarOnline.com.
> 
> The reality show BFF and businessman, who has revamped his website www.TheDishh.com with a slew of hot young Hollywood stories, weighed in on the teenagers online battles with the older women, which ignited over her scandalous relationship with rapper Tyga.
> 
> Kylies young, theyre not. They are bullies, Cheban told Radar about Rose and Blac Chyna, whom he admitted he and Kim used to be friends with.
> 
> Both of them are kind of street. They take it to another level and theyre always looking for a fight, he said.
> 
> Cheban, who said that The Dishhs 8 million unique viewers a month are obsessed with the young Jenner sisters and their contemporaries, said that he has no problem writing derogatory things about Amber and Blac Chyna.
> 
> I want to bully them back, he said. Theyre really aggressive. They should at least wait until Kylie is 18, he said about the 17-year-old.
> 
> I want to show them what it is like. Im not taking sides. Theyre too ghetto, too street. Theyre bullies.
> 
> Cheban also said that if videos of them surfaced from their old stripper days he would be happy to post that on TheDishh.com.
> 
> Ill put crazy videos of them up. People want to see them. It doesnt get any classier with these two.
> 
> Kims bestie said that while he is always going to defend the girls, he isnt about to weigh in with any relationship advice.
> 
> Shes got sisters to tell her what to do, he insisted. Im am just a friend.
> 
> Check out Chebans booming website www.thedishh.com and see what the Kardashians are saying on Twitter right now.



I burst out laughing at "I'm not taking sides"!!!


----------



## ByeKitty

Queenpixie said:


> I wonder why kyLIE admited though..
> 
> remember the tweets though..
> 
> "be yourself".. "its hurtful"...
> 
> bs



Khloe basically admitted _for_ Kylie though... Kylie was like "I'm going to neither confirm nor deny anything!"


----------



## Encore Hermes

Queenpixie said:


> I wonder why kyLIE admited though..
> 
> remember the tweets though..
> 
> "be yourself".. "its hurtful"...
> 
> bs



Maybe they got word that someone had evidence that she had injections and was shopping it around to  sell so they copped to it first.


----------



## CeeJay

*'She's a millionaire with her own company': Tyga,  25, slams critics of his romance with Kylie Jenner, 17... insisting  she's 'more mature than most adults'*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ie-Jenner-17-mature-adults.html#ixzz3ZSzMGAtZ 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

Sure Tyga; pejorative word here "Millionaire"!  She's just plain stupid to stay with this a-wipe!   
​


----------



## bag-princess

Encore Hermes said:


> Maybe they got word that someone had evidence that she had injections and was shopping it around to  sell so they copped to it first.





yea - sometimes when people have denied and denied and then suddenly admit they lied - it's not because they want to but because they have to before someone exposes them.


----------



## charmesh

CeeJay said:


> *'She's a millionaire with her own company': Tyga,  25, slams critics of his romance with Kylie Jenner, 17... insisting  she's 'more mature than most adults'*
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ie-Jenner-17-mature-adults.html#ixzz3ZSzMGAtZ
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> Sure Tyga; pejorative word here "Millionaire"!  She's just plain stupid to stay with this a-wipe!
> ​



And he's a broke 25yo with creditors coming out of the woodwork. Makes him seem like a gold digger. He should just keep his mouth shut


----------



## CeeJay

*^^ exactly!*


----------



## knics33

I would love to see someone just OWN Jonathan's creepy a**... on film... like straight up make him look like an idiot. He legit makes me want to break out into hives.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.tmz.com/2015/05/07/tyga-dating-kylie-jenner-why-age-difference-underage/

*Tyga -- Here's Why I'm Dating Kylie Jenner*

Tyga is now defiant about his relationship with 17-year-old Kylie Jenner ... he doesn't care about the laws prohibiting adults from having sex with minors, and the reality is ... unless someone complains, neither do the cops. 

Tyga is telling friends, as far as he's concerned Kylie is more mature than most adults. She's a millionaire who runs a company and even owns her own home.   

The rapper won't squarely say if he's intimate with Kylie, but it's not hard to read between the lines. He says he "doesn't give a f*** about what the law says." He thinks age is relative, and there's nothing "morally wrong" with a mature 17-year-old dating a 25-year-old.

Fact is ... the cops may be on his side. Law enforcement sources tell us they won't investigate statutory rape involving a 17-year-old unless someone complains, even if the relationship is widely reported. And they say, so far no one has complained.


----------



## berrydiva

He refers to her as a millionaire as if she's worked hard for that money or did something productive to create her wealth.


----------



## ophousewife

Saw Wendy Williams talking about tyga and Kylie and she was right again.  Someone needs to complain since her parents can't be bothered to care.


----------



## StopHammertime

nashpoo said:


> So when did Kendall get her boobs done? I never noticed they were this big before...




That girl on the left is beautiful, who is she?


----------



## ByeKitty

StopHammertime said:


> That girl on the left is beautiful, who is she?


I think that's Chiara Ferragni a.k.a. "the Blonde Salad"... She's a successful blogger.


----------



## CeeJay

ByeKitty said:


> I think that's Chiara Ferragni a.k.a. "the Blonde Salad"... She's a successful blogger.



Actually, that's Hailey Baldwin .. she dyed her hair dark brown


----------



## Bentley1

bag-princess said:


> yea - sometimes when people have denied and denied and then suddenly admit they lied - it's not because they want to but because they have to before someone exposes them.




Exactly. 
They admitted to it bc it was more beneficial
For them to do so than to not. It's all calculated and thought out by the Head Witch. We all know this by now.


----------



## Bentley1

knics33 said:


> I would love to see someone just OWN Jonathan's creepy a**... on film... like straight up make him look like an idiot. He legit makes me want to break out into hives.




Kourtney laid into him once on the show for being Kim's lap dog and told him that he "literally eats Kim's dingle berries," "has no real life," or something like that. She said a lot more, I just can't recall. It was a few seasons back.


----------



## GoGlam

CeeJay said:


> Actually, that's Hailey Baldwin .. she dyed her hair dark brown




It's Chiara Ferragni


----------



## erinrose

CeeJay said:


> Actually, that's Hailey Baldwin .. she dyed her hair dark brown


 That´s Chiara in the pic with Kendall, Hailey is in the pic to the right ( also at the Met). They look nothing alike


----------



## CeeJay

erinrose said:


> That´s Chiara in the pic with Kendall, Hailey is in the pic to the right ( also at the Met). They look nothing alike



Maybe I used the wrong picture .. this is the one that I was referring to:


----------



## Jikena

So... Kylie is admitting that she's gotten lip injections and now that she's in a relationship with Tyga ? What is going ooooon ?


----------



## ByeKitty

Jikena said:


> So... Kylie is admitting that she's gotten lip injections and now that she's in a relationship with Tyga ? What is going ooooon ?



She's almost legalllllll


----------



## minababe

nashpoo said:


> So when did Kendall get her boobs done? I never noticed they were this big before...


 


my thoughts exactly lol


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I find Chiara so damn thirsty


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ That's because everybody in the celebrity/media personality industry is thirsty. If you don't love attention you aren't in this business. If you don't constantly seek attention the business leaves you behind for those who do.


----------



## dangerouscurves

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ That's because everybody in the celebrity/media personality industry is thirsty. If you don't love attention you aren't in this business. If you don't constantly seek attention the business leaves you behind for those who do.




Yep. Because real actors with real talent don't need it.


----------



## labelwhore04

Glitterandstuds said:


> I find Chiara so damn thirsty



She's become really annoying, she's such a sell out and her style sucks now. I used to follow her on Flickr, before she even had a blog! But she went downhill fast once she started to become popular.


----------



## Sasha2012

*EXCLUSIVE: 'Kylie is sweet, loves my Vietnamese cooking and she's so much better for Tyga.' The rapper's beloved grandma gives the 17-year-old and the Kardashian family her stamp of approval*

The family of loved up rapper Tyga has told of their relief that he has dumped model Blac Chyna to swoon 17-year-old Kylie Jenner.

Giving the unlikely romance the family seal of approval, Tyga's grandmother told how despite him having a two-year-old son King with his ex, she couldn't be happier that her grandson has traded Blac in for a younger model.

Talking exclusively to Daily Mail Online from her home in Los Angeles, 70-year-old Kim Nguyen said: 'We all love Kylie and think she is so much better for Tyga than Blac.

'Yes she is King's mum, but Blac just wasn't a very nice person and Kylie comes from a much better family.

'She is such a sweet, lovely girl and seems to adore Tyga.
'So we didn't mind him splitting up from Blac. It was a relief for us all.'

Former stripper Blac and Tyga had been an item since 2011 when she appeared in his 'Rack City' music video.

On October 16th 2012 their son King Cairo was born and in December of that year the curvy 26-year-old confirmed their engagement.

Blac, 28,  - real name Angela White - had once been one of Kylie's big sister Kim's best friends.

But after rumors of her fiance's romance with Kylie began to swirl, their friendship soon soured.

And this year a very public battle of words between the two girls erupted on social media.
While Blac claimed Tyga  whose real name is Michael Ray Nguyen-Stevenson - had been texting her begging for a reconciliation, Kylie hit back and tweeted claiming Blac's texts from Tyga were fake.

But family matriarch Kim settled the battle once and for all, when she told how her grandson had never been happier.

Speaking from her modest apartment in a suburb of LA, Kim, who is Vietnamese and the mother of Tyga's mum Pasionaye, said: 'Tyga adores Kylie and has introduced us to her lots of times.

'She loves Vietnamese food, so we love to cook it for her whenever Tyga invites us to his home.

'Blac used to live there, but now it is where Tyga lives with his son King and Kylie is round there all the time.

'I'm not sure when King sees his mum, but Tyga is a great dad and has never seemed happier, now he is with Kylie.

'King is at such a fun age and never stops talking. He is gorgeous.'

Kim tells how despite his humble upbringings in an impoverished part of Los Angeles, none of the family were surprised at his rise to fame.

She said: 'When he was little I used to slap him and say 'Stop singing and get to school'.
'But he wouldn't listen and now it looks like we were wrong and he was right.

'Because look where his singing has got him. We couldn't be prouder of him and thanks to his singing he is rich and famous.'

Ask his grandma whether the fact her grandson is dating a girl so young bothers her and Kim laughs and says: 'No, Tyga is only a baby himself, so we don't see what the problem is.

'All we care about is that she is a lovely girl, from a well educated family who are a great influence on Tyga.'

Rapper Tyga, 25, is defiant about romancing 17-year-old Kylie. The hip-hop star has been telling pals that she is 'more mature than most adults', according to TMZ.

The website claims that Tyga - real name Michael Nguyen-Stevenson - says that Kris Jenner's daughter doesn't act like a regular teenage girl due to the fact she's 'a millionaire who runs a company and even owns her own home.'

Kylie has certainly followed in the footsteps of her money-spinning family, lending her name to hair and beauty products, clothing lines and even releasing a novel with sister Kendall.

And grandma isn't the only family member to give Kyle her stamp of approval.

Mom Pasionaye, 43 told Star mag in October last year: 'As long as Michael's happy, I am happy,'

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...hian-family-stamp-approval.html#ixzz3ZYhXz1xm


----------



## Lounorada

I wonder how much money PMK paid Grandma Tyga to say all that crap.
This made me chuckle... 'All we care about is that she is a lovely girl, from a well educated family who are a great influence on Tyga.'  that's hilarious. They could have at least given her something to say that was believable.


----------



## usmcwifey

Lounorada said:


> I wonder how much money PMK paid Grandma Tyga to say all that crap.
> This made me chuckle... 'All we care about is that she is a lovely girl, from a well educated family who are a great influence on Tyga.'  that's hilarious. They could have at least given her something to say that was believable.




I honestly think this relationship is all a huge publicity stunt "relationship" ...Kylie never genuinely seems interested in him ..but they could both use the publicity, because I will say that before this I had no clue who "tyga" was lol so it's working?


----------



## labelwhore04

lmao she clearly doesn't really understand who this family is because "educated" is the last word that describes them. Maybe educated in fameho-ing and gold-digging 101?


----------



## lh211

Sasha2012 said:


> *EXCLUSIVE: 'Kylie is sweet, loves my Vietnamese cooking and she's so much better for Tyga.' The rapper's beloved grandma gives the 17-year-old and the Kardashian family her stamp of approval*
> 
> The family of loved up rapper Tyga has told of their relief that he has dumped model Blac Chyna to swoon 17-year-old Kylie Jenner.
> 
> Giving the unlikely romance the family seal of approval, Tyga's grandmother told how despite him having a two-year-old son King with his ex, she couldn't be happier that her grandson has traded Blac in for a younger model.
> 
> Talking exclusively to Daily Mail Online from her home in Los Angeles, 70-year-old Kim Nguyen said: 'We all love Kylie and think she is so much better for Tyga than Blac.
> 
> 'Yes she is King's mum, *but Blac just wasn't a very nice person and Kylie comes from a much better family.*
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...hian-family-stamp-approval.html#ixzz3ZYhXz1xm




 Anyone else wondering how bad can Blac's family be?


----------



## lh211

labelwhore04 said:


> lmao she clearly doesn't really understand who this family is because "educated" is the last word that describes them. Maybe educated in fameho-ing and gold-digging 101?



Look at her own daughter's (Tyga's classy mother) behaviour, I don't think this delusional old lady knows what day it even is.


----------



## zaara10

I had no clue he was part Vietnamese!
And calling what Tyga does "singing"? Lmao! 
I think it's messed up of DM to interview the elderly. Don't talk to grandmas, not cool. They don't know how to filter.


----------



## poopsie

Kylie comes from a much better family? :weird:ush:


----------



## yajaira

pu lease this "relationship"  will be over by next year


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Educated family = code word for has money


----------



## knics33




----------



## ChanelMommy

Ouch grandma throwing some major shade...


----------



## shiny_things

Sasha2012 said:


> http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...ghetto-street-bullies-kylie-jenner-tyga-feud/
> 
> *Kims BFF Hits Back! Jonathan Cheban Slams Amber Rose & Blac Chyna For Kylie Jenner Feud  Theyre Ghetto, Street Bullies!*
> 
> Kim Kardashians best friend Jonathan Cheban is going to bat for her family! The entrepreneur slammed Amber Rose and Blac Chyna for their feud with Kylie Jenner & Tyga, calling them ghetto, street bullies, in an exclusive interview with RadarOnline.com.
> 
> The reality show BFF and businessman, who has revamped his website www.TheDishh.com with a slew of hot young Hollywood stories, weighed in on the teenagers online battles with the older women, which ignited over her scandalous relationship with rapper Tyga.
> 
> Kylies young, theyre not. They are bullies, Cheban told Radar about Rose and Blac Chyna, whom he admitted he and Kim used to be friends with.
> 
> Both of them are kind of street. They take it to another level and theyre always looking for a fight, he said.
> 
> Cheban, who said that The Dishhs 8 million unique viewers a month are obsessed with the young Jenner sisters and their contemporaries, said that he has no problem writing derogatory things about Amber and Blac Chyna.
> 
> I want to bully them back, he said. Theyre really aggressive. They should at least wait until Kylie is 18, he said about the 17-year-old.
> 
> I want to show them what it is like. Im not taking sides. Theyre too ghetto, too street. Theyre bullies.
> 
> Cheban also said that if videos of them surfaced from their old stripper days he would be happy to post that on TheDishh.com.
> 
> Ill put crazy videos of them up. People want to see them. It doesnt get any classier with these two.
> 
> Kims bestie said that while he is always going to defend the girls, he isnt about to weigh in with any relationship advice.
> 
> Shes got sisters to tell her what to do, he insisted. Im am just a friend.
> 
> Check out Chebans booming website www.thedishh.com and see what the Kardashians are saying on Twitter right now.



No, Jonathan, you beyond creepy weirdo. Perhaps Tyga should wait until Kylie's 18.


----------



## Bentley1

BagOuttaHell said:


> Educated family = code word for has money




Lol exactly ! [emoji1]


----------



## CeeJay

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...f-the-kardashians.html?source=TDB&via=FB_Page

*How to Rid Yourself of the Kardashians*

A  new app called #KardBlock aims to rid yourself of all mentions of the  Kardashian Klan. Its inventor tells The Daily Beast why he did it, and  why hes under attack for it.


Priceless ..


----------



## charmesh

Is her 18th birthday in a month or so? Or did they get married? Because those are the only reasons for them trying to put a positive spin on the relationship. They have to be preparing to go red carpet public. Or maybe they are just stupid. Because up until the day of her 18th anyone can just call the police.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

charmesh said:


> Is her 18th birthday in a month or so? Or did they get married? Because those are the only reasons for them trying to put a positive spin on the relationship. They have to be preparing to go red carpet public. Or maybe they are just stupid. Because up until the day of her 18th anyone can just call the police.



They won't though. Honestly, the level of apathy or resignation over this girl is scary. I get the feeling no-one's called the police because

A) They know PMK and her team will spin it

B) People are giving the *Kanye shrug* because she's part of the K-Klan and they accept that they make their $$ by selling titillating stories.

C) Hollywood is full of relationships like this

It's really disturbing. And the closer Kylie gets to being 18, the more they don't care.

In five years I wonder how Kylie's story-so-far will read.

PS I wish someone WOULD drop a dime on this relaysh.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

He is broke. Kris will not allow it.


----------



## labelwhore04

BagOuttaHell said:


> He is broke. Kris will not allow it.



I think Kris is losing her power tbh. None of them seem as brainwashed by her anymore. They're all off doing their own thing. Kylies a rebellious teenager who could care less about Kris' opinion, Kendall is off doing modelling, Kourtneys focused on her kids, Bruce is transitioning. But i can totally see Kris threatening to ruin Tygas career if he marries Kylie. She would 100% blackmail him into not doing it. She's the type to hire a P.I, dig up as much dirt on him as possible and use it for blackmail.


----------



## poopsie

labelwhore04 said:


> I think Kris is losing her power tbh. None of them seem as brainwashed by her anymore. They're all off doing their own thing. Kylies a rebellious teenager who could care less about Kris' opinion, Kendall is off doing modelling, Kourtneys focused on her kids, Bruce is transitioning. *But i can totally see Kris threatening to ruin Tygas career if he marries Kylie. She would 100% blackmail him into not doing it. She's the type to hire a P.I, dig up as much dirt on him as possible and use it for blackmail*.






And I can totally see that backfiring on her. Depending on the dirt, it may turn out to help his rep. As it stands he looks like a total -----willow to me.


----------



## GoGlam

labelwhore04 said:


> She's become really annoying, she's such a sell out and her style sucks now. I used to follow her on Flickr, before she even had a blog! But she went downhill fast once she started to become popular.




+1 I don't want to reveal too much but I have some friends who know her very well from living in Milan. She's changed.


----------



## lolas

labelwhore04 said:


> I think Kris is losing her power tbh. None of them seem as brainwashed by her anymore. They're all off doing their own thing. Kylies a rebellious teenager who could care less about Kris' opinion, Kendall is off doing modelling, Kourtneys focused on her kids, Bruce is transitioning. But i can totally see Kris threatening to ruin Tygas career if he marries Kylie. She would 100% blackmail him into not doing it. She's the type to hire a P.I, dig up as much dirt on him as possible and use it for blackmail.



Does he really have much of a career though? I think his best bet IS to marry Kylie. He's probably hoping she does at 18 without a pre-nup & behind Kris's back.  

He's looking for a meal ticket & even his grandma is on board


----------



## yajaira

marriage? please hes not serious about her or anyone he just wants to play around i think the same of her too


----------



## blackkitty4378

I'm starting to think he and Kylie have a contract the way French and Khloe do&#8230; it makes sense&#8230; I don't know why it's just occurring to me now. There's way too much press, way too much exposure, and PMK could care less as long as she's getting money. Poor Kylie. So many girls in their late teens to early 20s are obsessed with her style and makeup. She really could branch out on her own and do more for herself (her own clothing line, makeup line, etc.) but she's just content as she is now.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Jimmy Kimmel - Kylie Jenner lied about her lips

Allergic to work


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

The Los Angeles Clippers game at Staples Center in Los Angeles, California. (May 8)


----------



## pukasonqo

sorry, i am showing my age but did kendall got dressed in the dark? or he was confused where was she going to?
saw the CK adds at david jones here in sydney, they are a bit meh but she must have something as she does get work


----------



## stylemepretty

Did she photoshop/lengthen that first pic? I know she's a thin girl but her legs look like toothpicks.


----------



## bag-princess

BagOuttaHell said:


> Educated family = code word for has money





exactly!!!



and these two are my other fav's :

Ask his grandma whether the fact her grandson is dating a girl so young bothers her and Kim laughs and says: *'No, Tyga is only a baby himself, so we don't see what the problem is.*



'Because look where his singing has got him. We couldn't be prouder of him and *thanks to his singing he is rich and famous.'*


----------



## Lounorada

stylemepretty said:


> Did she photoshop/lengthen that first pic? I know she's a thin girl but her legs look like toothpicks.



Definitely photoshopped.


----------



## charmesh

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> The Los Angeles Clippers game at Staples Center in Los Angeles, California. (May 8)


Man hunting.


----------



## Eva1991

Does Kendall spray tan? She looks kinda orange in the last pics.


----------



## zaara10

She looks really pretty when she smiles. Can you imagine what her legs look like when she takes those shoes off?


----------



## AEGIS

ByeKitty said:


> Yes, her lips were thin, and that's not the current "ideal" in hollywood. Thinner lips can be quite beautiful, and full lips IMO only look good when they're natural. It's like Kim's booty: you can easily tell it's artificial and that's not cute. Especially on someone who hasn't even come into her own yet, Kylie is at an age where she is still developing. People grow into their features and/or become more comfortable with them. I will never understand those who claim Kylie's lips are "money well spent".




reading this I wonder how jealous she is of Kendall--fuller lips, tall, thin, models


----------



## AEGIS

Glitterandstuds said:


> I find Chiara so damn thirsty



she made $8mil last year......these bloggers are raking it in...i stopped following her a long time ago


----------



## dangerouscurves

AEGIS said:


> she made $8mil last year......these bloggers are raking it in...i stopped following her a long time ago




That's a lot of money. I've also stopped following her and also Bryan Boy.


----------



## GoGlam

Wow Kendall's body!!! I love the outfit minus the jacket, but it's definitely a strange outfit to wear to a game.  She wore it bc she knew she would be photographed there.


----------



## Tivo

bag-princess said:


> lawd bless his little heart!!!
> 
> *
> FYI Jonathan - if they are nothing but "ghetto street bullies" looking for a fight it would behoove you to leave them alone.   before your little a$$ get got!  *




Lol, right? Not that he's wrong about Amber, but still.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

dangerouscurves said:


> That's a lot of money. I've also stopped following her and also Bryan Boy.




Omg he is so annoying! Wasn't he some broke dude before all this?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

AEGIS said:


> she made $8mil last year......these bloggers are raking it in...i stopped following her a long time ago




Whoa! I mean good for her but why is she making so much?


----------



## Caz71

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Kylie and Kendall Don't You Dare Use Our Names!!!*
> 
> *         5/4/2015 1:00 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *
> 
> EXCLUSIVE
> ll-media.tmz.com/2015/05/01/0501-kylie-jenner-name-kylie-minogue-kendal-jenner-tmz-getty-4.jpg
> 
> 
> WARNING TO *KYLIE MINOGUE*  OR ANYONE ELSE NAMED KYLIE ... YOU MAY NO LONGER BE ALLOWED TO USE YOUR  FIRST NAME BECAUSE A 17-YEAR-OLD THINKS IT SHOULD BE HERS AND HERS  ALONE.
> It's all part of the* Kardashian*'s blitzkrieg campaign.  We've learned* Kylie Jenner*  has filed an application last month to trademark her first name to  "entertainment in the nature of providing information by means of a  global computer network in the fields of entertainment, fashion and pop  culture."  ll-media.tmz.com/2015/05/01/0501-sub-kendall-kylie-tear-tss-4.jpg
> 
> Kylie also wants to mark her territory for personal appearances "by a celebrity, actress and model."
> Although someone might theoretically use the name "Kylie" with a  different font, K.J.'s lawyers could swoop in and argue it creates  confusion among consumers.  So Kylie Minogue, move over.
> BTW ... *Kendall* has filed an application to trademark her first name for the same purposes.
> So watch your ***, Ken Doll.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3ZB8HvaUh
> ​



Im wondering if Kylie Jenners' parents named her after Kylie Minogue! !! Wat a douchebag she is. &#128513;


----------



## bag-princess

Tivo said:


> [/B]
> 
> Lol, right? *Not that he's wrong about Amber*, but still.





true!   but jonathan would not make it out alive if one of those "ghetto" street bully girls went for him!! we would hear him screaming for miles!


----------



## Queenpixie

*finger snap*

http://defamer.gawker.com/all-the-times-the-kardashians-pretended-kylies-big-fake-1702800514


----------



## dangerouscurves

Queenpixie said:


> *finger snap*
> 
> http://defamer.gawker.com/all-the-times-the-kardashians-pretended-kylies-big-fake-1702800514




Vile family they are. I hope one day they all get bankrupt.


----------



## berrydiva

Queenpixie said:


> *finger snap*
> 
> http://defamer.gawker.com/all-the-times-the-kardashians-pretended-kylies-big-fake-1702800514




Kylie probably honestly doesn't think lip injections is a cosmetic procedure. Perhaps this whole thing is a storyline.


----------



## sparkle7

The Kardashians and everyone else in Hollywood lie all the time about their plastic surgery. They all say it's because diet, skin care, genetics, etc. I don't know many celebs that come clean except when it benefits them. It's obvious that she was lying but don't see why this continues to be a storyline.


----------



## Jayne1

sparkle7 said:


> The Kardashians and everyone else in Hollywood lie all the time about their plastic surgery. They all say it's because diet, skin care, genetics, etc. I don't know many celebs that come clean except when it benefits them.


Have you ever had plastic surgery?   

"I tried botox once, but I didn't like it." (Every actress in Hollywood) 

"Not yet, but I'm not against it." (Every actress in Hollywood)

"I've never even had my ears pierced."   (Barbra Streisand)

They change the subject,  is what they do.


----------



## michie

^Because nothing else is going on with them. Bruce is taking all of the attention and it's not very positive on their end, so they need to spin it. I don't think they even think Kylie's lips are a big deal...just a typical Tuesday in their family, so IMO, they're just throwing the public a bone and talking candidly about it. All of this just makes me wonder what exactly did they film for this season, because I'm sure all these a reshoots. SMH.


----------



## sparkle7

Jayne1 said:


> Have you ever had plastic surgery?
> 
> "I tried botox once, but I didn't like it." (Every actress in Hollywood)
> 
> "Not yet, but I'm not against it." (Every actress in Hollywood)
> 
> "I've never even had my ears pierced."   (Barbra Streisand)
> 
> They change the subject,  is what they do.


 No I've never had plastic surgery but I'm not against a little improvement but these celebs look like caricatures of themselves.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I didn't start out disliking this family when their show first started, but I seriously cannot stand any of them now. I wonder if they're the most hated family in America at this point??


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Queenpixie said:


> *finger snap*
> 
> http://defamer.gawker.com/all-the-times-the-kardashians-pretended-kylies-big-fake-1702800514



Burn!


----------



## kirsten

berrydiva said:


> Kylie probably honestly doesn't think lip injections is a cosmetic procedure. Perhaps this whole thing is a storyline.




That's what I'm thinking too. She thinks it's like getting a facial or something since she not going under the knife. It's probably something so common and unthought of in her world.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

She may not know better, but her mother definitely does. Someone had to sign off for her too. 
She had such a cute and innocent look before. Sad.


----------



## AEGIS

from BC's momma's IG







http://iconosquare.com/p/981840349241919667_937743441


----------



## BadAzzBish

AEGIS said:


> from BC's momma's IG



I am Dead!


----------



## deltalady

AEGIS said:


> from BC's momma's IG



Ain't that the truth!


----------



## bag-princess

AEGIS said:


> from BC's momma's IG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://iconosquare.com/p/981840349241919667_937743441









ooooooh!!  when you see it all in black and white - damn!   #truth


----------



## charmesh

AEGIS said:


> from BC's momma's IG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://iconosquare.com/p/981840349241919667_937743441



She's only telling the WHOLE truth. Lol about the birthing hips. Chyna needs to let him go & concentrate on her son, nail salon & beauty school. Let him fall victim to the Kardashian Kurse. Karma, better known as PMK, will get him in the end.


----------



## Encore Hermes

AEGIS said:


> from BC's momma's IG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://iconosquare.com/p/981840349241919667_937743441



No lies were told and she fit it all in one paragraph 

"Some young black dude with birthing hips" 





I like her............


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> She's only telling the WHOLE truth. Lol about the birthing hips. Chyna needs to let him go & concentrate on her son, nail salon & beauty school. *Let him fall victim to the Kardashian Kurse. Karma, better known as PMK, will get him in the end*.





and you know it!

these men are just like women who think "it will be different with me!:  the body count should tell them to think again!


----------



## Lounorada

AEGIS said:


> from BC's momma's IG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://iconosquare.com/p/981840349241919667_937743441







She speaks the absolute truth.
 @ 'birthing hips'
I wonder will Khloe and her butt pads clap back with a dimwitted, pathetic response.


----------



## Sasha2012

Rumours have been circulating for months about Hailey Baldwin and Justin Bieber's relationship, but they insist they're just friends.

The 18-year-old model was supporting the pop heartthrob as he performed at KIIS FM's Wango Tango concert in Carson, California on Saturday.

The starlet was spotted dancing with her foot in a cast alongside close pal Kendall Jenner as they watched Bieber make his grand return after two years away from the music scene.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Bieber-perform-Wango-Tango.html#ixzz3Zm95Ka3u


----------



## Sassys

AEGIS said:


> from BC's momma's IG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://iconosquare.com/p/981840349241919667_937743441



Don't forget her sister is married to a man stuck in the closet.


----------



## beantownSugar

AEGIS said:


> from BC's momma's IG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://iconosquare.com/p/981840349241919667_937743441



This is priceless.


----------



## blackkitty4378

It bothered me too when Khloe tried to act like Kylie was better than Amber because Amber was a stripper at 15&#8230; just shows how ignorant someone can be at 30 years old. With age does not always come wisdom.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/05/10/kylie-jenner-watches-boyfriend-tyga-perform-in-hollywood/

Kylie Jenner keeps a low profile while attending the VITY Launch Party & Concert Experience held at Siren Studios on Saturday night (May 9) in Hollywood.

The 17-year-old reality star watched her boyfriend Tyga perform from backstage with a gal pal.

Happy #KUWTK Sunday! she tweeted the following day. Happy Mothers Day everyone! Whats everyone doing today?

Kylie recently cleared up her controversial Snapchat that sounded like she said she was high as f-ck.


----------



## Hermes4evah

Lounorada said:


> I wonder will Khloe and her butt pads clap back with a dimwitted, pathetic response.




[emoji23]. Best laugh in a long time!


----------



## ChanelMommy

Hmmm I went on BC instagram and didn't see the original post? And Kylie is not looking so good in the last couple of photos. Her face seems off. Not enough lip liner?


----------



## pixiejenna

Sassys said:


> Don't forget her sister is married to a man stuck in the closet.



You mean her sister who built her career off a porn tape. And had a 72 day marriage for money. Then got pregnant with another guys baby while still married to hubby #2. Then became a beard because it's the best she can get at this point in her life.


----------



## dangerouscurves

pixiejenna said:


> You mean her sister who built her career off a porn tape. And had a 72 day marriage for money. Then got pregnant with another guys baby while still married to hubby #2. Then became a beard because it's the best she can get at this point in her life.




Burn the whole building!!!!!


----------



## Eva1991

I don't follow the Kardashian news closely but didn't Blac Chyna use to be friends with Kim at some point?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Eva1991 said:


> I don't follow the Kardashian news closely but didn't Blac Chyna use to be friends with Kim at some point?




They were. They even had a selfie showing off their fake behinds in a bathroom.


----------



## Eva1991

dangerouscurves said:


> They were. They even had a selfie showing off their fake behinds in a bathroom.



I googled that selfie. Huge mistake.


----------



## zaara10

Coach Lover Too said:


> I didn't start out disliking this family when their show first started, but I seriously cannot stand any of them now. I wonder if they're the most hated family in America at this point??




They're so delusional that they think they're America's most loved family... But it's more like America's most F'd up family.


----------



## Lounorada

This needs to happen everywhere they go... *evil laugh* 


*'Everyone booed!' Khloe Kardashian and Kendall Jenner get heckled at Los Angeles Clippers basketball game*

They have close to 100 million adoring fans and followers combined on social media.
But on Friday, Khloe Kardashian, 30, and stepsister Kendall Jenner, 17, were heckled by a packed arena of 20,000 basketball fans at the Staples Center when the Los Angeles Clippers took on the Houston Rockets for game 3 of the NBA post-season match-up.
'Everyone booed!' a spectator told Dailymail.com when the Keeping Up With The Kardashians stars were broadcasted on the venue's jumbotron.

'Khloe and Kendall were shown on camera to get fans cheering and waving,' the source explained.
'But when it showed their faces, everyone booed.'
The crowd booed so loudly that the cameraman quickly cut away to a different section where both Floyd Mayweather and Snoop Dogg were sitting in the front row at the game.
Both Khloe and Kendall were noticeably embarrassed and shocked as they quickly tried to get off the jumbotron.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Clippers-basketball-game.html#ixzz3ZrBSbNJ1


----------



## redney

Lounorada said:


> This needs to happen everywhere they go... *evil laugh*
> 
> 
> *'Everyone booed!' Khloe Kardashian and Kendall Jenner get heckled at Los Angeles Clippers basketball game*
> 
> They have close to 100 million adoring fans and followers combined on social media.
> But on Friday, Khloe Kardashian, 30, and stepsister Kendall Jenner, 17, were heckled by a packed arena of 20,000 basketball fans at the Staples Center when the Los Angeles Clippers took on the Houston Rockets for game 3 of the NBA post-season match-up.
> 'Everyone booed!' a spectator told Dailymail.com when the Keeping Up With The Kardashians stars were broadcasted on the venue's jumbotron.
> 
> 'Khloe and Kendall were shown on camera to get fans cheering and waving,' the source explained.
> 'But when it showed their faces, everyone booed.'
> The crowd booed so loudly that the cameraman quickly cut away to a different section where both Floyd Mayweather and Snoop Dogg were sitting in the front row at the game.
> Both Khloe and Kendall were noticeably embarrassed and shocked as they quickly tried to get off the jumbotron.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Clippers-basketball-game.html#ixzz3ZrBSbNJ1



I'm surprised the Daily Fail posted this. The paycheck from PMK this week is going to be much smaller!


----------



## poopsie

Lounorada said:


> This needs to happen everywhere they go... *evil laugh*
> 
> 
> *'Everyone booed!' Khloe Kardashian and Kendall Jenner get heckled at Los Angeles Clippers basketball game*
> 
> They have close to 100 million adoring fans and followers combined on social media.
> But on Friday, Khloe Kardashian, 30, and stepsister Kendall Jenner, 17, were heckled by a packed arena of 20,000 basketball fans at the Staples Center when the Los Angeles Clippers took on the Houston Rockets for game 3 of the NBA post-season match-up.
> 'Everyone booed!' a spectator told Dailymail.com when the Keeping Up With The Kardashians stars were broadcasted on the venue's jumbotron.
> 
> 'Khloe and Kendall were shown on camera to get fans cheering and waving,' the source explained.
> 'But when it showed their faces, everyone booed.'
> The crowd booed so loudly that the cameraman quickly cut away to a different section where both Floyd Mayweather and Snoop Dogg were sitting in the front row at the game.
> Both Khloe and Kendall were noticeably embarrassed and shocked as they quickly tried to get off the jumbotron.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Clippers-basketball-game.html#ixzz3ZrBSbNJ1


----------



## Queenpixie

no video?


----------



## yajaira

haha


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Khloe, Kendall and Kris at the HD Buttercup furniture store in Culver City before heading to The Ivy in West Hollywood. (May 11)


----------



## chowlover2

I love Kendall's outfit! It really works on her body.  I'm actually amazed that Kim the garden gnome didn't try to put it on her misshapen body. She usually attempts outfits like that and fails.

Khloe's face looks off, too much filler? She and Kendall look like they are dressed for 2 different climates.


----------



## Brandless

chowlover2 said:


> I love Kendall's outfit! It really works on her body.  I'm actually amazed that Kim the garden gnome didn't try to put it on her misshapen body. She usually attempts outfits like that and fails.
> 
> Khloe's face looks off, too much filler? She and Kendall look like they are dressed for 2 different climates.




Too early to tell. We might still see Kim one of these days trying to force her body in that outfit! Imagine what that would look like.


----------



## keodi

poopsie said:


>




lol@that gif!!


----------



## blackkitty4378

chowlover2 said:


> I love Kendall's outfit! It really works on her body.  I'm actually amazed that Kim the garden gnome didn't try to put it on her misshapen body. She usually attempts outfits like that and fails.
> 
> Khloe's face looks off, too much filler? She and Kendall look like they are dressed for 2 different climates.



+1 to everything you said. I don't get why Khloe's lips look so botched. Kylie's, Kim's,  and Kris' look good, but Khloe's look scarred or something.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love Kendall's outfit too.


----------



## Happy Luppy

Lounorada said:


> This needs to happen everywhere they go... *evil laugh*
> 
> 
> *'Everyone booed!' Khloe Kardashian and Kendall Jenner get heckled at Los Angeles Clippers basketball game*
> 
> They have close to 100 million adoring fans and followers combined on social media.
> But on Friday, Khloe Kardashian, 30, and stepsister Kendall Jenner, 17, were heckled by a packed arena of 20,000 basketball fans at the Staples Center when the Los Angeles Clippers took on the Houston Rockets for game 3 of the NBA post-season match-up.
> 'Everyone booed!' a spectator told Dailymail.com when the Keeping Up With The Kardashians stars were broadcasted on the venue's jumbotron.
> 
> 'Khloe and Kendall were shown on camera to get fans cheering and waving,' the source explained.
> 'But when it showed their faces, everyone booed.'
> The crowd booed so loudly that the cameraman quickly cut away to a different section where both Floyd Mayweather and Snoop Dogg were sitting in the front row at the game.
> Both Khloe and Kendall were noticeably embarrassed and shocked as they quickly tried to get off the jumbotron.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Clippers-basketball-game.html#ixzz3ZrBSbNJ1




HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Chanel522

I don't care for Kendall's outfit actually. It looks like it's overwhelming for her frame. Khloe looks ridiculous as always.


----------



## salmaash

I think that Kendall had some fillers on !!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I need video of them being Boo'ed lol


----------



## elena.had

kendal looks amazing here. I don't care for kilos outfit... come on its spring


----------



## elena.had

*khloes .....sorry autocorrect


----------



## ChanelMommy

poopsie said:


>


----------



## ChanelMommy

Glitterandstuds said:


> I need video of them being Boo'ed lol



Same here.


----------



## redney

Kendull looks so uncertain and uncomfortable. She really lets the clothes wear her. 

And Khloe put in the butt pads again.


----------



## Eva1991

chowlover2 said:


> I love Kendall's outfit! It really works on her body.  I'm actually amazed that Kim the garden gnome didn't try to put it on her misshapen body. She usually attempts outfits like that and fails.
> 
> *Khloe's face looks off, too much filler? She and Kendall look like they are dressed for 2 different climates.*



+1

I can't understand why these people don't dress according to the outside temperature and wear boots in the summer and sandals in the winter! So weird.

Nevertheless, Khloe's outfit is really nice and I love her boots. If it was still winter, it'd be perfect.

And I agree about Khloe's face. She looks kind of bloated, like she _just  _had some fillers (the puffiness usually subsides a couple of weeks after the injections). I'm not against fillers but the Kardashians have overdone it, as usual.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Totally love Kendall's outfit! Culottes are so in right now!


----------



## guccimamma

pixiejenna said:


> You mean her sister who built her career off a porn tape. And had a 72 day marriage for money. Then got pregnant with another guys baby while still married to hubby #2. Then became a beard because it's the best she can get at this point in her life.



can't make that up.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Chanel522 said:


> I don't care for Kendall's outfit actually. It looks like it's overwhelming for her frame. Khloe looks ridiculous as always.


I agree. I like the idea of it, but the weight of the fabric, the cut and the drape are working against the outfit and swallow her.



Eva1991 said:


> +1
> 
> I can't understand why these people don't dress according to the outside temperature and wear boots in the summer and sandals in the winter! So weird.



 People dress for their own tastes and enjoyment...that is not weird.
And the weather here in CA is all over the place wearing something 'appropriate' for weather isn't even worth worrying about. We have a saying here in CA, "Don't like the weather? Just wait 15 minutes, it will change."
Last week I posted a picture of me sunning, it was 94...the next day was pouring rain and freezing, I cuddled up with the heating pad all day.


----------



## knics33

Chanel522 said:


> I don't care for Kendall's outfit actually. It looks like it's overwhelming for her frame. Khloe looks ridiculous as always.



Agreed!


----------



## saira1214

elena.had said:


> kendal looks amazing here. I don't care for *kilos outfit*... come on its spring



I think this typo is HILARIOUS! :lolots:


----------



## dangerouscurves

elena.had said:


> kendal looks amazing here. I don't care for kilos outfit... come on its spring







saira1214 said:


> I think this typo is HILARIOUS! :lolots:




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] +1. All the typos are on point, Khole and Kilo [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## lucifers

i don't understand these two ( khloe / kendull) one is dressed for summer and the other is dressed for winter and both are at the same location


----------



## AECornell

Kendall's outfit looks great. She reminds me of someone who would be in Troop Beverly Hills.


----------



## Queenpixie




----------



## Lounorada

There's no life in her eyes... that's sad for a 17 yr old.

Those inflated lips have to be painful/uncomfortable


----------



## charmesh

First PMK wanted to be a Kardashian again, and now Kylie is the only Kardashian we need to know.


----------



## DesigningStyle

What season is it exactly?


----------



## Jikena

Lol "7 killer posters". Reminds me of those magazines I used to read when I was little...


----------



## ChanelMommy

Kendals really tiny! Tall but thin next to KK


----------



## lh211

Lounorada said:


> There's no life in her eyes... that's sad for a 17 yr old.
> 
> Those inflated lips have to be painful/uncomfortable



Funny you should say this, I always think she looks dead behind the eyes. I've never heard her speak but I'm guessing her intellect is somewhere down besides Kimmy's on the general scale....


----------



## Jayne1

lh211 said:


> Funny you should say this, I always think she looks dead behind the eyes. I've never heard her speak but I'm guessing her intellect is somewhere down besides Kimmy's on the general scale....



I have heard her speak.  In interviews.  She's all makeup, cosmetic procedures and selfies .. there's no brain there.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

I see that cover of Kylie's as something we'll be seeing again in the future - the same bunny ears, but a completely different magazine.


----------



## Sasha2012

As a rule, double denim can be a pretty tricky look to pull off, but for Kendall Jenner, it's childsplay.

The 19-year-old has more than proved her worth as a model and wearer of jeans on jeans in a brand new advertising campaign for Penshoppe.

In the stunning new shots, her long and lean body is shown off to its best as she wears various items of faded blue and retro denim.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-endless-legs-new-campaign.html#ixzz3a49qK7QH


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I'll admit I do think she is really pretty. I just hope she leaves her face/body just like it is.
If I were her, I'd start distancing myself from the rest of them while I have the chance.


----------



## chowlover2

Coach Lover Too said:


> I'll admit I do think she is really pretty. I just hope she leaves her face/body just like it is.
> If I were her, I'd start distancing myself from the rest of them while I have the chance.



That is a capital idea!


----------



## StopHammertime

Sasha2012 said:


> As a rule, double denim can be a pretty tricky look to pull off, but for Kendall Jenner, it's childsplay.
> 
> 
> 
> The 19-year-old has more than proved her worth as a model and wearer of jeans on jeans in a brand new advertising campaign for Penshoppe.
> 
> 
> 
> In the stunning new shots, her long and lean body is shown off to its best as she wears various items of faded blue and retro denim.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-endless-legs-new-campaign.html#ixzz3a49qK7QH




Look at her giving some actual face in that 4th pic.


----------



## zaara10

Jayne1 said:


> I have heard her speak.  In interviews.  She's all makeup, cosmetic procedures and selfies .. there's no brain there.




What irritates me is she uses the phrase "I don't know" all the time when she speaks. Anyone else notice this? She comes off quite unintelligent. And medicated.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The sad thing is Kylie is the smart one in the family. She looks like Madame Curie next to Kendall.


----------



## Barbora

zaara10 said:


> What irritates me is she uses the phrase "I don't know" all the time when she speaks. Anyone else notice this? She comes off quite unintelligent. And medicated.



She actually makes Kim sound smart.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Lounorada said:


> There's no life in her eyes... that's sad for a 17 yr old.



I agree. She never looks like she is enjoying herself.



Sasha2012 said:


> As a rule, double denim can be a pretty tricky look to pull off, but for Kendall Jenner, it's childsplay.



She looks good.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/05/13/kendall-kylie-jenner-tease-summer-collection-with-pacsun/

Kendall and Kylie Jenner look out over their chic sunnies in the new campaign pics for their summer collection with PacSun.

The 19- and 17-year old reality stars will be launching the new collection THIS Friday, May 15th, which features 21 pieces and ranges from $24.95 to $69.95.

Shot by Harper Smith, the campaign video was filmed by Cameron Duddy, where Kendall and Kylie model looks inspired by the Moroccan deserts and tiles from the old ruins.

Head to PacSun.com on FRIDAY, May 15th to see and buy the full collection!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Well those are awkward. Also I don't understand why they can't get Kylie some modelling gigs. She's a way better model than Kendall.


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Kendall arriving at Emilios Trattoria in West Hollywood


----------



## blackkitty4378

Kendall would be nowhere without her height. It's really a shame because Kylie is SO much better at emoting than her.


----------



## berrydiva

blackkitty4378 said:


> Kendall would be nowhere without her height. It's really a shame because Kylie is SO much better at emoting than her.




Think that's cuz Kylie is a pro at getting that D and Kendall is clearly nowhere as comfortable with her body/sensual side.


----------



## blackkitty4378

berrydiva said:


> Think that's cuz Kylie is a pro at getting that D and Kendall is clearly nowhere as comfortable with her body/sensual side.





Would you consider these photos sensual, though? Like seriously, Kylie is so much more photogenic. In the photos my eyes immediately go to Kylie and Kendall just looks like a lost puppy.


----------



## berrydiva

blackkitty4378 said:


> Would you consider these photos sensual, though? Like seriously, Kylie is so much more photogenic. In the photos my eyes immediately go to Kylie and Kendall just looks like a lost puppy.




I don't think the photos themselves are sensual but I think Kylie is definitely giving it off in the photos which is needed to model sometimes. I don't think Kendall has it...the pic of her straddling that tree horse is what made me realize. She's has no awareness of her body. But that's bound to happen when a 17 yo is getting it from a 26/27 yo man.


----------



## blackkitty4378

berrydiva said:


> I don't think the photos themselves are sensual but I think Kylie is definitely giving it off in the photos which is needed to model sometimes. I don't think Kendall has it...the pic of her straddling that tree horse is what made me realize. *She's has no awareness of her body*. But that's bound to happen when a 17 yo is getting it from a 26/27 yo man.



That's a good way to put it. Do you think it's low confidence, too? She just looks so awkward. You'd think with having a great body, tall, thin, being a model, she'd have more confidence.

Anyway, like someone else said, I wish Kylie could get more modeling gigs. It pisses me off how she's not the "model" because she's not tall and thin. But that's coming from someone who's neither of those things myself.


----------



## michie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Well those are awkward. *Also I don't understand why they can't get Kylie some modelling gigs. *She's a way better model than Kendall.



Uh...because she looks like a caricature?

But, seriously...isn't she shorter and all the enhancements to her body don't help.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

StopHammertime said:


> Look at her giving some actual face in that 4th pic.



That's the worst one to me. 

Also, Kylie can give so much better photos than Kendall. Kendall's really not good in that PacSun campaign.

I personally don't think that Kylie not being a model has something to do with height (Kate Moss, Cara Delevingne, Suki Waterhouse - shorter than average models), but more with the fact that she's messing with her face. And I don't know, to me personally, she doesn't have the face for it. To me, something is missing.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> Kendall arriving at Emilios Trattoria in West Hollywood




Very nice outfit!


----------



## Eva1991

In the modeling photos Kylie looks more like a model than Kendall.


----------



## StopHammertime

Cinamonn_girl said:


> That's the worst one to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Kylie can give so much better photos than Kendall. Kendall's really not good in that PacSun campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> I personally don't think that Kylie not being a model has something to do with height (Kate Moss, Cara Delevingne, Suki Waterhouse - shorter than average models), but more with the fact that she's messing with her face. And I don't know, to me personally, she doesn't have the face for it. To me, something is missing.




I agree that she definitely doesn't have the look for runway. I could see print a little bit, but you are right, her face is a little too 'caricature'.


----------



## ByeKitty

Lollll it looks like they told Kendall to use another expression, and what she did was that awkward open mouth thing...


----------



## bag-princess

Barbora said:


> She actually makes Kim sound smart.



omg - how sad is that?????



berrydiva said:


> Think that's cuz Kylie is a pro at getting that D and* Kendall is clearly nowhere as comfortable with her body/sensual side*.





Eva1991 said:


> In the modeling photos Kylie looks more like a model than Kendall.





ITA with both of these points!!   kylie knows her body and how to use it/move it to show a feeling.  kendall is so stiff!


----------



## knics33

In any photo shoot with the two of them, my eyes immediately go to Kylie, over the top lip fillers and all. Kendall just fades into the background.

Just curious... I wonder with younger teenage girls (their demographic I guess), which sister is more popular. I would be willing to bet Kylie.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Those pictures look odd to me, like they were shot against a green screen and then pasted into the garden background.


----------



## ByeKitty

I don't understand how so many people say their eyes are instantly drawn to Kylie in those pictures... I was just trying to figure out what the hell Kendall was trying to do with her poses, so I didn't even see Kylie  On top of that, I find Kylie unattractive and plastic looking. Not modeling material IMO.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

ByeKitty said:


> I don't understand how so many people say their eyes are instantly drawn to Kylie in those pictures... I was just trying to figure out what the hell Kendall was trying to do with her poses, so I didn't even see Kylie  On top of that, I find Kylie unattractive and plastic looking. Not modeling material IMO.



+1!
Kylie could be a model for Hustler when she's 18.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Honestly the first thing I noticed was that huge white dog!


----------



## berrydiva

Kylie is an instagram thot model...her look is a dime a dozen on IG. Kim is the leader of the old thots who need to hang it up and Kylie is the leader of the future thots of tomorrow.


----------



## zaara10

berrydiva said:


> Kylie is an instagram thot model...her look is a dime a dozen on IG. Kim is the leader of the old thots who need to hang it up and Kylie is the leader of the future thots of tomorrow.




Ha, yessss!!!


----------



## lh211

Coach Lover Too said:


> +1!
> Kylie could be a model for Hustler when she's 18.



I was under the impression she was modelling for Hustler at age 16


----------



## SummerMango

knics33 said:


> Just curious... I wonder with younger teenage girls (their demographic I guess), which sister is more popular. I would be willing to bet Kylie.




I don't know much about other countries, but in Asia it seems Kylie is more popular. My younger cousins and their friends worship her. It makes me cringe as they are really smart girls with such bright future ahead of them. I wish they would pick a better role model. Hehe when I bring it up, I get shut out. They do not want to hear anything negative about Kylie, she can do no wrong.


----------



## ByeKitty

berrydiva said:


> Kylie is an instagram thot model...her look is a dime a dozen on IG. Kim is the leader of the old thots who need to hang it up and Kylie is the leader of the future thots of tomorrow.



Yesssss, recognition at last!!! Who said Kendall was going to be the star?


----------



## Queenpixie

can someone ID kylies lashes from her snap?


----------



## blackkitty4378

So&#8230; do you people think that Kendall has a modeling face? I find it pretty plain, especially when she first started&#8230; along with the lack of expressions in her face. Looks like now she has a thinner face/fillers going on/better makeup? But usually when you look at models, there's more going on/something distinct with their facial structure. Don't see that with Kendall.

If it weren't for Kendall being tall and thin with long legs, do you think she would still be a model? Does she have anything else going on for her that makes her a "model"? I'm genuinely curious, I'm really new with this stuff.


----------



## ophousewife

My eye goes to Kendall first because she's prettier.  Model material, maybe not but pretty.  Kylie just looks trashy to me.  I would say, if she let back on the fillers, she could be the better model.  But I think she's taken the thot image to heart and that's her thing.  There's no reasoning with teenagers though.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Kendall has a soft, mysterious look to me and Kylie looks plain trashy. I thought Kylie was so much cuter before she started messing with her face. She looked so sweet and innocent. 
Such a shame about what she's turning into.


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

2015 NBCUniversal Cable Upfront Presentation in NYC. (May 14)


----------



## redney

Hmm. Well. At least PMK is covered up.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Where the hell did Khloe think she was going with that dress on?


----------



## littlerock

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Where the hell did Khloe think she was going with that dress on?



Looks like she made a dress out of an 80s porn star's bedroom curtains.


----------



## Lounorada

She still looks years older than she is and dare I say it but, that's the best Kylies face has looked in quite a while. :ninja:
Her face doesn't looks so uncomfortable/painful. Although it's clear she's trying her hardest to smile without showing teeth because that's when the inflated lips look truly tragic.


----------



## Barbora

I like her make up a lot, it's softer than usual. Anyone else surprised about the french mani she's wearing? Ashamed to say it, but it does look nice.


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> Her face doesn't looks so uncomfortable/painful. Although it's clear she's trying her hardest to smile without showing teeth because that's when the inflated lips look truly tragic.


I noticed her camera face never shows teeth or any kind of real smile.


----------



## bisousx

Kylie looks glowy and pretty here. I think she looks so much better with lip fillers than without, when she doesn't draw on the ridiculous liner.


----------



## zaara10

bisousx said:


> Kylie looks glowy and pretty here. I think she looks so much better with lip fillers than without, when she doesn't draw on the ridiculous liner.




She looks pretty, but sooooo much older than a teenager. Like late 20s-early 30s.


----------



## Sasha2012

*kyliejenner* POPEYES AND PJS







*khloekardashian* Popeyes and PJs!!!!!! 











via instagram


----------



## robbins65

knics33 said:


> In any photo shoot with the two of them, my eyes immediately go to Kylie, over the top lip fillers and all. Kendall just fades into the background.
> 
> Just curious... I wonder with younger teenage girls (their demographic I guess), which sister is more popular. I would be willing to bet Kylie.




My niece is 15 and loves Kylie.  UGH.  I don't get it.

I told her Kendall is prettier and she was like really?


----------



## blackkitty4378

Sasha2012 said:


> *kyliejenner* POPEYES AND PJS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *khloekardashian* Popeyes and PJs!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram



Lol @ PMK in those photos. She really is the sixth sister. Regardless of being an absent mother/pimp, good for her for being so young at heart.


----------



## nashpoo

I actually think Kylie looks nice in these recent pics! She looks good with the softer makeup :]


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Popeyes!  

Great, now I'm craving a 3 piece spicy, with a biscuit and red beans and rice


----------



## usmcwifey

She is literally turning into Kim.... Everything feels so calculated about Kylie... At 17 she's pretty much done everything but have a kid... What's there to look forward to? Stick to things appropriate for your age and enjoy it


----------



## Tamie

Kylie looks good. Less makeup looks better on her.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Cinamonn_girl said:


> That's the worst one to me.
> 
> Also, Kylie can give so much better photos than Kendall. Kendall's really not good in that PacSun campaign.
> 
> I personally don't think that Kylie not being a model has something to do with height (Kate Moss, Cara Delevingne, Suki Waterhouse - shorter than average models), but more with the fact that she's messing with her face. And I don't know, to me personally, she doesn't have the face for it. To me, something is missing.



These models are shorter but a lot skinnier too. They have small bones and great facial structure. And they can pose, and not just sexy pose. Kylie only knows sexy pose.


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> *kyliejenner* POPEYES AND PJS
> 
> 
> via instagram



what kind of food is popeyes?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Jaysus....I'm going to LA IN 5 weeks and I'm the freaking anti-THOT. Pixie crop, boyfriend jeans and heels, real boobs and a thin upper lip...lol.

I fear THOT-land may do my head in 

Kylie's face was fresh but now its already looking overworked - especially at 17.


----------



## Midge S

myown said:


> what kind of food is popeyes?


  Fried Chicken.   And it is delicious.


----------



## Queenpixie

I agree Popeyes > KFC any day.

anyways can someone ID kylies lashes please?>


----------



## Jikena

Those pictures upset me. They look so annoying. The pictures look so  fake... "let's hug and smile like we love each other so much!" or  something... And Khloe's face huuurghh.


----------



## StopHammertime

Sasha2012 said:


> *kyliejenner* POPEYES AND PJS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *khloekardashian* Popeyes and PJs!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram




Paid advertisement for Popeyes much?


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> She still looks years older than she is and dare I say it but, *that's the best Kylies face has looked in quite a while. :ninja:
> Her face doesn't looks so uncomfortable/painful.* Although it's clear she's trying her hardest to smile without showing teeth because that's when the inflated lips look truly tragic.





Barbora said:


> *I like her make up a lot, it's softer than usual. *Anyone else surprised about the french mani she's wearing? Ashamed to say it, but it does look nice.




i think it is so funny that we :ninja: and say we are ashamed to say that we actually like something about them!! 

but i was just thinking the same things!!  kylie looks really good in those pics - even the dreadful spider lashes!  until you see what the look like in the pic of her from the side!


----------



## bag-princess

Midge S said:


> Fried Chicken.*   And it is delicious.*





yes ma'am!!!  i don't know why they would need them to promote it.


----------



## Fran0421

I like that kendall looks mysterious . I like that she is understated and looks beautiful natural. Kylie looks too trashy and kim 2.0 to me.


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> *i think it is so funny that we :ninja: and say we are ashamed to say that we actually like something about them*!!
> 
> but i was just thinking the same things!!  kylie looks really good in those pics - even the dreadful spider lashes!  until you see what the look like in the pic of her from the side!



Mainly because _rarely_, when one of them looks good no sooner do we say that and they're straight back to looking like they're completely plastic, full of fillers and an absolute mess.


----------



## Eva1991

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> 2015 NBCUniversal Cable Upfront Presentation in NYC. (May 14)



I actually like Kylie's make up here, it's softer than usual and it suits her. I don't mind her having lip injections, but her top lip looks off in these pics.


----------



## berrydiva

Midge S said:


> Fried Chicken.   And it is delicious.



I haven't eaten Popeye's in ages but it is delicious!


----------



## berrydiva

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Jaysus....I'm going to LA IN 5 weeks and I'm the freaking anti-THOT. Pixie crop, boyfriend jeans and heels, real boobs and a thin upper lip...lol.
> 
> I fear THOT-land may do my head in
> 
> Kylie's face was fresh but now its already looking overworked - especially at 17.



You'll be fine. Amongst the thots, there are quite a lot of normal looking folk in LaLa Land.


----------



## labelwhore04

berrydiva said:


> I haven't eaten Popeye's in ages but it is delicious!



It's delicious until the next morning and that's when you regret it


----------



## Yoshi1296

Sasha2012 said:


> *kyliejenner* POPEYES AND PJS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *khloekardashian* Popeyes and PJs!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram




A big bag of Popeyes and a private jet? That is my dream. I really want Popeyes now...


----------



## knics33

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *Jaysus....I'm going to LA IN 5 weeks and I'm the freaking anti-THOT. Pixie crop, boyfriend jeans and heels, real boobs and a thin upper lip...lol.
> 
> I fear THOT-land may do my head in *
> 
> Kylie's face was fresh but now its already looking overworked - especially at 17.



Lol! I think I would go CRAZY if I had to be in LA for longer than a few weeks...

Kylie is looking a lot better! I think she realized that she really needs to tone down the makeup and fillers.


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Jaysus....I'm going to LA IN 5 weeks and I'm the freaking anti-THOT. Pixie crop, boyfriend jeans and heels, real boobs and a thin upper lip...lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I fear THOT-land may do my head in
> 
> 
> 
> Kylie's face was fresh but now its already looking overworked - especially at 17.




My friend was there and he said he's never been in a place where trashy clothing is the norm before. Lol. But you'll be a a fresh sighting in LA [emoji4].


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Now I feel like I need to try Popeyes. They aren't common here.


----------



## Hermes4evah

Popeyes is SO good. It'll clog your arteries like nothing else but it's almost worth it. [emoji39]


----------



## FreeSpirit71

dangerouscurves said:


> My friend was there and he said he's never been in a place where trashy clothing is the norm before. Lol. But you'll be a a fresh sighting in LA [emoji4].



Thanks gals &#128522; My style is more "classic with a twist"...than "Thot with the lot".lol.  I'll report back.

Popeye's......sounds delish.


----------



## littlerock

berrydiva said:


> You'll be fine. Amongst the thots, there are quite a lot of normal looking folk in LaLa Land.



This is true. I go through most of my days without ever laying eyes on a thot. I believe they come out after sundown, when I am safely hibernating at home with my family.


----------



## littlerock

If we're on the subject of fried chicken... I went to a Fried Chicken pop up restaurant the other night in Santa Monica. It was the business.

http://www.latimes.com/food/dailydi...-and-cheese-komodo-venice-20150330-story.html


----------



## louvigilante

Queenpixie said:


> can someone ID kylies lashes from her snap?




I think they are lillylashes.com.


----------



## Wubbles

Kylie looks like a mini-Kim....her make-up, hair, face....everything looks like she is trying to be Kim.


----------



## erinrose

Made fried chicken for dinner tonight, was so good might make it tomorrow too


----------



## Lounorada

littlerock said:


> If we're on the subject of fried chicken... I went to a Fried Chicken pop up restaurant the other night in Santa Monica. It was the business.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/food/dailydi...-and-cheese-komodo-venice-20150330-story.html
> 
> View attachment 2997249




This looks _delicious_!! And now I'm really hungry!


----------



## berrydiva

littlerock said:


> This is true. I go through most of my days without ever laying eyes on a thot. I believe they come out after sundown, when I am safely hibernating at home with my family.




According to Whodini, the freaks come out at night. Lol.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I gotta go to Popeyes this weekend.  If they had a  rewards card I'd def sign up.


----------



## berrydiva

littlerock said:


> If we're on the subject of fried chicken... I went to a Fried Chicken pop up restaurant the other night in Santa Monica. It was the business.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/food/dailydi...-and-cheese-komodo-venice-20150330-story.html
> 
> View attachment 2997249




This looks delicious!


----------



## ByeKitty

berrydiva said:


> I haven't eaten Popeye's in ages but it is delicious!





Yoshi1296 said:


> A big bag of Popeyes and a private jet? That is my dream. I really want Popeyes now...





CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Now I feel like I need to try Popeyes. They aren't common here.





Hermes4evah said:


> Popeyes is SO good. It'll clog your arteries like nothing else but it's almost worth it. [emoji39]





FreeSpirit71 said:


> Thanks gals &#55357;&#56842; My style is more "classic with a twist"...than "Thot with the lot".lol.  I'll report back.
> 
> Popeye's......sounds delish.





talldrnkofwater said:


> I gotta go to Popeyes this weekend.  If they had a  rewards card I'd def sign up.



You're all falling for this product placement!


----------



## berrydiva

ByeKitty said:


> You're all falling for this product placement!




Yep. But Popeye's is really good though. Lol. My mom was talking about their biscuits earlier today....just randomly.


----------



## Hermes4evah

ByeKitty said:


> You're all falling for this product placement!




I was thinking that exact thing. We despise the K's for the most part but we sure do help line their pockets.   

It's maddening.


----------



## bag-princess

ByeKitty said:


> You're all falling for this product placement!




 i have never seen them with anything that i wanted before!  
i was buying/eating Popeye's looooong before this pic showed up today.  it is in spite of them - not because!


----------



## pukasonqo

luckily for us aussies there are no popeye's here in oz!


----------



## ByeKitty

I'd never heard of it either, before the K's plugged it...


----------



## Tivo

Popeyes is one of the few fast food indulgences I allow myself regularly. 

Once I was on the DC Metro and someone was transporting a big bag of Popeyes. The aroma....my my my. It should be illegal to do that.

The K's may have ruined a lot of things for me, but they will never ruin Popeyes.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

ByeKitty said:


> I'd never heard of it either, before the K's plugged it...




I think it's mostly a southern U.S. thing. I live in the northern U.S. and there aren't a lot here. Since everyone said it's so good I think I need to try it. I love me some fried chicken.


----------



## bisousx

(Imo) Popeye's and their biscuits are overrated. Church's Chicken, especially when you watch them bake their biscuits with that magical honey butter, is the real deal.


----------



## ByeKitty

I'm no health freak but the thing about fast food is... it's all soooo salty and greasy..


----------



## Sasha2012

bisousx said:


> (Imo) Popeye's and their biscuits are overrated. Church's Chicken, especially when you watch them bake their biscuits with that magical honey butter, is the real deal.



YAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSS!


----------



## Yoshi1296

ByeKitty said:


> You're all falling for this product placement!



No I grew up eating Popeyes until I moved to my current home. I really love Popeyes and haven't had it in a while.

Yall can judge me as much as you want but Popeyes, Taco Bell, and KFC will always have a special place in my heart.

The KFC in Barcelona, Spain is literally heaven on Earth. ((I was homesick lol))


----------



## Yoshi1296

pukasonqo said:


> luckily for us aussies there are no popeye's here in oz!



OMG you are missing out, Popeye's is really good.


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I think it's mostly a southern U.S. thing. I live in the northern U.S. and there aren't a lot here. Since everyone said it's so good I think I need to try it. I love me some fried chicken.




They're all over the northern US too. Well at least between CT down to MD, I've seen a lot plus The Chi.


----------



## berrydiva

ByeKitty said:


> I'd never heard of it either, before the K's plugged it...




Their plug is no different from anything else they do...Popeye's has been around for at least 25-30 years....it's not new.


----------



## 4Elegance

bisousx said:


> (Imo) Popeye's and their biscuits are overrated. Church's Chicken, especially when you watch them bake their biscuits with that magical honey butter, is the real deal.




You have to try Popeyes in Louisiana.  It's good everywhere else but it's great there especially the Canal St location.


----------



## SummerMango

4Elegance said:


> You have to try Popeyes in Louisiana.  It's good everywhere else but it's great there especially the Canal St location.




We were standing in line for almost an hour at Acme Oyster House in New Orleans before they opened in the morning when the chef walks in front of us carrying a bag from Popeyes hehe[emoji38]. My husband joked with him about it and he said he gets sick of eating the same food and Popeyes is a nice change. Next time we saw Popeyes we had to go in and we both love it. The spicy fried chicken is so good. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji490][emoji490][emoji490]


----------



## bisousx

4Elegance said:


> You have to try Popeyes in Louisiana.  It's good everywhere else but it's great there especially the Canal St location.



I need to try food in Louisiana, period!! I've always wanted to go and eat delicious Southern cuisine.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I agree. I had Popeyes in an US base here in Germany and it was really good. There's another chicken chain that I had but I forgot the name. The chicken is hot and kinda redish in color. That one beats KFC and Popeyes any day!!!


----------



## 4Elegance

SummerMango said:


> We were standing in line for almost an hour at Acme Oyster House in New Orleans before they opened in the morning when the chef walks in front of us carrying a bag from Popeyes hehe[emoji38]. My husband joked with him about it and he said he gets sick of eating the same food and Popeyes is a nice change. Next time we saw Popeyes we had to go in and we both love it. The spicy fried chicken is so good. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji490][emoji490][emoji490]




Yes I'm from a small town in Louisiana but live in Texas now.  I am always waiting to go home (Louisiana) to eat lol.  My freezer is also stocked.  It's all so bad but taste sooooo good


----------



## 4Elegance

bisousx said:


> I need to try food in Louisiana, period!! I've always wanted to go and eat delicious Southern cuisine.




Come and visit us.  We love visitors and our food doesn't disappoint


----------



## pukasonqo

Yoshi1296 said:


> OMG you are missing out, Popeye's is really good.




sounds like we are!


----------



## eggpudding

Ugh! Kendall may be the classically prettier one, but my god she's a sh*t model! 

Kylie definitely has presence/knows how to work the camera. Kendall is just standing there lifeless, dull and useless.


----------



## Jikena

We don't have Popeyes in France. I didn't know what it was before you guys explained it. We have KFC though and I love their spicy chicken.


----------



## beekmanhill

eggpudding said:


> Ugh! Kendall may be the classically prettier one, but my god she's a sh*t model!
> 
> Kylie definitely has presence/knows how to work the camera. Kendall is just standing there lifeless, dull and useless.



I remember watching the Tom Ford show and Kendall was walking.  She had no runway walk at all and no expression.  She has the body and a pretty (but not spectaculr) face but no presence, no attitude, no nothing.  In her photos, there is no connection with the camera.   Just another pretty face.  She'd never have gotten these gigs without her name.  

She seems very self conscious for a Jenner.


----------



## ByeKitty

berrydiva said:


> Their plug is no different from anything else they do...Popeye's has been around for at least 25-30 years....it's not new.



A company doesn't have to be new to pay Kardashians to plug it though!


----------



## charmesh

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I think it's mostly a southern U.S. thing. I live in the northern U.S. and there aren't a lot here. Since everyone said it's so good I think I need to try it. I love me some fried chicken.


I live in California & I'm just happy that the Popeye's isn't in walking distance. Well it is kinda, but this is car happy California and I'm not walking drunk a couple of miles for some chicken.


----------



## bag-princess

Tivo said:


> Popeyes is one of the few fast food indulgences I allow myself regularly.
> 
> Once I was on the DC Metro and someone was transporting a big bag of Popeyes. The aroma....my my my. It should be illegal to do that.
> 
> *The K's may have ruined a lot of things for me, but they will never ruin Popeyes.*





THIS!!   that is why i said those of us that have had it love it and it has NOTHING to do with those people!!   popeyes has been my fav long before i saw them with that pic yesterday!





bisousx said:


> (Imo) Popeye's and their biscuits are overrated. Church's Chicken, especially when you watch them bake their biscuits with that magical honey butter, is the real deal.




i hate church's little rock hard biscuits!!!    they can slap all the honey on it they want - doesn't do any good. 






Sasha2012 said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSS!






go 'head on miss patty!!!


----------



## Hermes4evah

Sasha2012 said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSS!




Oh nooooooo.........Popeyes beats Church's any day! [emoji6]


----------



## Hermes4evah

beekmanhill said:


> She'd never have gotten these gigs without her name.
> 
> 
> 
> She seems very self conscious for a Jenner.





She's probably aware of thar deep inside. Plus the company she keeps - the worlds top models - can make even an averagely pretty girl like her  feel self conscious. It must be a jungle out there.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Aren't they all mean to her too? She probably doesn't have any real friends.


----------



## bisousx

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ Aren't they all mean to her too? She probably doesn't have any real friends.



I don't think it's true that they're mean to her. If anything, people probably gravitate towards them because they all have their own projects to promote, they want to build their social media following, etc. so even if they don't like the Kardashians, it would serve their best interests to play nice and pose for photos. From what I've heard from people who have worked with Kendall and Kylie, they are very nice, sweet girls so probably not hard for them to make friends.


----------



## madeinnyc

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I think it's mostly a southern U.S. thing. I live in the northern U.S. and there aren't a lot here. Since everyone said it's so good I think I need to try it. I love me some fried chicken.




They're all over NYC but then again, what isn't lol [emoji23]


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Beverly Hills. (May 15)


----------



## beekmanhill

bisousx said:


> I don't think it's true that they're mean to her. If anything, people probably gravitate towards them because they all have their own projects to promote, they want to build their social media following, etc. so even if they don't like the Kardashians, it would serve their best interests to play nice and pose for photos. From what I've heard from people who have worked with Kendall and Kylie, they are very nice, sweet girls so probably not hard for them to make friends.



Supposedly some of them were mean when she got her first show last year.  They didn't think she deserved it.  But she posts pictures with some of them, so she seems to have some friends.  Can you imagine getting an Estee Lauder contract right out of the gate?   Models have worked for years to get that.  

Gigi Hadad takes a great photo, but she cannot walk either, at least in the shows I watched.


----------



## beekmanhill

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> Beverly Hills. (May 15)



She looks great here.  Whose shawl is that?   I like it.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> Beverly Hills. (May 15)




She looks really good here. I'm really starting to like Kendall. She seems really nice and fun.


----------



## GaitreeS

beekmanhill said:


> She looks great here.  Whose shawl is that?   I like it.


 
I believe it's from Aritzia


----------



## bisousx

beekmanhill said:


> Supposedly some of them were mean when she got her first show last year.  They didn't think she deserved it.  But she posts pictures with some of them, so she seems to have some friends.  Can you imagine getting an Estee Lauder contract right out of the gate?   Models have worked for years to get that.
> 
> Gigi Hadad takes a great photo, but she cannot walk either, at least in the shows I watched.



I don't think she deserved it either  But if I were those unknown models, I would play nice with her. It doesn't help their careers to be snobby when Kendall is the one getting all the press.


----------



## Lounorada

beekmanhill said:


> She looks great here.  Whose shawl is that?   I like it.






GaitreeS said:


> I believe it's from Aritzia




Yep, it's by Aritzia!
http://aritzia.com/en/product/kilim-diamond-triangle/54636.html?dwvar_54636_color=1274


----------



## Queenpixie

it finally happened... what we aaaalll predicted.






Kylie the 2015 Kim. 


but still not 18. Guess she could wait any longer.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> Beverly Hills. (May 15)


It is chilly in Beverly Hills? Blanket scarf and leather jacket?


----------



## usmcwifey

mrsinsyder said:


> It is chilly in Beverly Hills? Blanket scarf and leather jacket?




Yes it's been pretty cold and windy (for our standards at least lol my hubby is from Wisconsin and thinks I'm crazy because 60 is cold for me) and it's been raining this week ....


----------



## trustlove

mrsinsyder said:


> It is chilly in Beverly Hills? Blanket scarf and leather jacket?




It had been fairly cold the last few days in Southern California. Rained in some areas Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Midge S

Queenpixie said:


> it finally happened... what we aaaalll predicted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kylie the 2015 Kim.
> 
> 
> but still not 18. Guess she could wait any longer.


  what happened?  She's been dong trampy photo shoots for a while...


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Oh sweet baby jeezus.


----------



## Lounorada

Queenpixie said:


> it finally happened... what we aaaalll predicted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kylie the 2015 Kim.
> 
> 
> but still not 18. Guess she could wait any longer.


----------



## beekmanhill

GaitreeS said:


> I believe it's from Aritzia



Thank you so much.


----------



## beekmanhill

Lounorada said:


> Yep, it's by Aritzia!
> http://aritzia.com/en/product/kilim-diamond-triangle/54636.html?dwvar_54636_color=1274



Thank you its gorgeous, and not a bad price at all.


----------



## beekmanhill

bisousx said:


> I don't think she deserved it either  But if I were those unknown models, I would play nice with her. It doesn't help their careers to be snobby when Kendall is the one getting all the press.



I'd try to get in on her Instagrams.   

She needs Mr. Jay to teach her some technique.


----------



## beekmanhill

Queenpixie said:


> it finally happened... what we aaaalll predicted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kylie the 2015 Kim.
> 
> 
> but still not 18. Guess she could wait any longer.



Really tacky and tawdry.  But hasn't she done this type of thing already?


----------



## Lounorada

beekmanhill said:


> Thank you its gorgeous, and not a bad price at all.


 
You're welcome!


----------



## michie

LOL and y'all think Kylie can model with those thighs???


----------



## keodi

Sasha2012 said:


> Her famous sisters are known for parading their curvy figures, but Kendall Jenner would rather showcase her legs.
> 
> And the 19-year-old did just that on Sunday in New York City as she attended Gigi Hadid's 20th birthday party.
> 
> The brunette's pins could not be missed in clingy leather trousers as she made her way to celebrate with her fellow model.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...adid-s-20th-birthday-party.html#ixzz3YUu5cd6s



Love the boots does anyone know the brand?


----------



## Lounorada

keodi said:


> Love the boots does anyone know the brand?


Prada
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Prada-T...prod?ecid=NMALRZ77QPydcorE&amp;CS_003=5630585


----------



## keodi

Lounorada said:


> Prada
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Prada-T...prod?ecid=NMALRZ77QPydcorE&amp;CS_003=5630585



Damn you're good! thank you!


----------



## blackkitty4378

I guess I'm poking the bear a little bit here, but why is it that when Kendall is doing a shoot when she wearing something scantily clad, why is she not considered a "thot" or a "skank"? Is it because she's a legit model? She is less curvy? She doesn't have any fillers?

It's funny because I was reading comments on Lipstick Alley about the PacSun photo shoot they did and everyone is calling Kylie a thot, accusing her of being provocative, when Kendall is wearing *just as little clothing* as Kylie, *if not less*. One photo Kendall is only wearing a bikini top, way less clothing than Kylie.

I did not see Kylie "selling sex" as others were saying on Lipstick Alley. I saw a girl who was wearing the same amount of clothing (sometimes more), was curvier, and better at posing than Kendall.

This is all just my opinion. If you have a rebuttal, please be nice and respectful.


----------



## bisousx

michie said:


> LOL and y'all think Kylie can model with those thighs???



If Kate Upton's shapeless waist can get her gigs, Kylie's thighs can too.  I give thumbs up to Kylie's shape. Her overall "look" though, is cheap.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

@blackkitty4378

I think it's because of the way Kylie presents herself. Kendall seems reserved and somewhat shy while Kylie comes off as older than her years. Another thing, to me is Kendall still has a natural look about her (so far) and Kylie is starting to resemble Kim's mini me.


----------



## bisousx

blackkitty4378 said:


> I guess I'm poking the bear a little bit here, but why is it that when Kendall is doing a shoot when she wearing something scantily clad, why is she not considered a "thot" or a "skank"? Is it because she's a legit model? She is less curvy? She doesn't have any fillers?
> 
> It's funny because I was reading comments on Lipstick Alley about the PacSun photo shoot they did and everyone is calling Kylie a thot, accusing her of being provocative, when Kendall is wearing *just as little clothing* as Kylie, *if not less*. One photo Kendall is only wearing a bikini top, way less clothing than Kylie.
> 
> I did not see Kylie "selling sex" as others were saying on Lipstick Alley. I saw a girl who was wearing the same amount of clothing (sometimes more), was curvier, and better at posing than Kendall.
> 
> This is all just my opinion. If you have a rebuttal, please be nice and respectful.




It's the overall vibe that Kylie gives off. Kylie could be so, so stunning if she stopped wearing that stupid lipliner and the overdone makeup. She purposefully goes for the blowup doll look. 

I'm going to use Beyonce as an example. She's curvy, she dresses skimpy, she wears makeup, but the way she presents herself, is photographed and the way she is styled (or lack thereof, depending on who you ask) is far from the THOT look. Make sense?

Respectfully, I think you've got to be kidding if you don't see that Kylie is selling sex. Kendall is, too. They all are.


----------



## blackkitty4378

I'm not saying it's wrong, but it's an interesting double standard to point out. When Kendall posed nude for the first time, was anyone calling her a thot? No, it was probably considered artistic because she's a model. Does anyone call Kendall a thot now?

I get that Kylie is going the PS/fillers route and Kendall is a lot more natural. If you asked me, I'd say Kylie is more skanky and trashy. It's just interesting when you take away the cultural expectations, what really is the difference between two different women* posing naked/almost naked? Nothing.

*I realize Kylie is still underage.


----------



## blackkitty4378

bisousx said:


> It's the overall vibe that Kylie gives off. Kylie could be so, so stunning if she stopped wearing that stupid lipliner and the overdone makeup. She purposefully goes for the blowup doll look.
> 
> I'm going to use Beyonce as an example. She's curvy, she dresses skimpy, she wears makeup, but the way she presents herself, is photographed and the way she is styled (or lack thereof, depending on who you ask) is far from the THOT look. Make sense?
> 
> *Respectfully, I think you've got to be kidding if you don't see that Kylie is selling sex. Kendall is, too. They all are.*



I agree with you there. I've just never seen anyone say that about Kendall.

And selling "sex" can be subjective. I didn't really see it in the PacSun shoot, but I understand what you mean about Kylie generally trying to give off the "blow up doll" vibe.


----------



## bisousx

blackkitty4378 said:


> Does anyone call Kendall a thot now?



If I remember correctly, Kendall is criticized plenty when she has a racy photoshoot. I've seen it on the forum. 

As for "THOT", isn't that reserved solely for the Instagram stripper wannabe model look that Kylie embodies?


----------



## blackkitty4378

bisousx said:


> *If I remember correctly, Kendall is criticized plenty when she has a racy photoshoot. I've seen it on the forum*.
> 
> As for "THOT", isn't that reserved solely for the Instagram stripper wannabe model look that Kylie embodies?



Okay, thank you, I was genuinely asking because I've never seen it. But I'm rather new to these forums. I just know that if/when Kylie poses nude, there will be much more of an uproar. You have to admit that.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I agree, they are ALL selling something. Some are just doing a better job than others.


----------



## Lounorada

keodi said:


> Damn you're good! thank you!


 You're welcome!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The difference for me is a lot of the time (not all) Kendall's shoots are for a company: ie she has no say over her clothes.

Cue to Kylie who seemingly gets dressed and photographed in little to nothing for.....her Instagram account?

I didn't see too much to complain about with the PacSun recent shoot - aside from Kendall's glaringly obvious lack of charisma.


----------



## michie

bisousx said:


> If Kate Upton's shapeless waist can get her gigs, Kylie's thighs can too.  I give thumbs up to Kylie's shape. Her overall "look" though, is cheap.



Maybe for the everyday woman, but these companies are not producing runway clothing catering to an IG body. They love the shapeless waif look.


----------



## tnguye78

4Elegance said:


> You have to try Popeyes in Louisiana.  It's good everywhere else but it's great there especially the Canal St location.



I just saw this and as a New Orleanean, I love the location on Read blvd


----------



## NY_Mami

Queenpixie said:


> it finally happened... what we aaaalll predicted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kylie the 2015 Kim.
> 
> 
> but still not 18. Guess she could wait any longer.


 
Her weave is terrible though you can see where the short hair ends and where the real hair begins, and she looks like a veteran hooker here...


----------



## michie

tnguye78 said:


> I just saw this and as a New Orleanean, I love the location on Read blvd



One of the best locations is no more...the one that was near UNO, on Elysian Fields. I got very good Popeye's in Plano and Frisco TX after Katrina, too. Always hot. I personally have stopped eating Popeyes because honestly, in New Orleans, there's better places to get hot, fresh chicken. Hell, it's fried chicken, not rocket science! Got too tired of Popeye's selling cold, old, refried-looking chicken, dry breasts and wings that looked like they came from anorexic chickens. And, let's not even talk about those hockey puck biscuits...SMH.


----------



## NY_Mami

blackkitty4378 said:


> I guess I'm poking the bear a little bit here, but why is it that when Kendall is doing a shoot when she wearing something scantily clad, why is she not considered a "thot" or a "skank"? Is it because she's a legit model? She is less curvy? She doesn't have any fillers?
> 
> It's funny because I was reading comments on Lipstick Alley about the PacSun photo shoot they did and everyone is calling Kylie a thot, accusing her of being provocative, when Kendall is wearing *just as little clothing* as Kylie, *if not less*. One photo Kendall is only wearing a bikini top, way less clothing than Kylie.
> 
> I did not see Kylie "selling sex" as others were saying on Lipstick Alley. I saw a girl who was wearing the same amount of clothing (sometimes more), was curvier, and better at posing than Kendall.
> 
> This is all just my opinion. If you have a rebuttal, please be nice and respectful.




Really??? Her look is hyper sexual and has been for a while, she is capitalizing off of the "Lolita" image. She is showing more T&A and wearing revealing clothes and it's going to be a controversy and more press for the Kardashians all because she is a minor, and they are well aware of this. 


The thot accusations most likely has to do with that whole messy situation with Tyga, who dates someone who is supposed to be the fiancé of a siblings friend??? that is some thot-ish behavior if you ask me.


----------



## labelwhore04

FreeSpirit71 said:


> The difference for me is a lot of the time (not all) Kendall's shoots are for a company: ie she has no say over her clothes.
> 
> Cue to Kylie who seemingly gets dressed and photographed in little to nothing for.....her Instagram account?
> 
> I didn't see too much to complain about with the PacSun recent shoot - aside from Kendall's glaringly obvious lack of charisma.



Exactly. Kendall is a professional model who works for real designers. Kylie does photoshoots to post on instagram. Big difference.


----------



## blackkitty4378

I think my point here is that they both came from the same family. Kendall was deemed the "model" one from a young age, long before Kylie started messing with her face.

Kendall is the "model" one and the "natural" one due to her being tall and thin (which gave her the opportunity to be a model, along with the connections her family has), not because she's morally superior than Kylie IMO. How do you know if Kylie, or if any of them, were born with more "model" characteristics if they would go down the model route instead of the fillers/plastic surgery/thot route?


----------



## SummerMango

4Elegance said:


> Yes I'm from a small town in Louisiana but live in Texas now.  I am always waiting to go home (Louisiana) to eat lol.  My freezer is also stocked.  It's all so bad but taste sooooo good




You are so lucky!! I am absolutely in love with Louisiana cooking. My husband took me to New Orleans on a foodie trip and that is all we did eat hehe. We loved everything we ate from Acme Oyster House to Domenica to Bouchon. Top Chef was being filmed there and Commanders Palace had a Top Chef tasting menu, that was the highlight of our trip. I still ask my husband if we can go back again hoping one day he will say yess[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## michie

blackkitty4378 said:


> I think my point here is that they both came from the same family. Kendall was deemed the "model" one from a young age, long before Kylie started messing with her face.
> 
> Kendall is the "model" one and the "natural" one due to her being tall and thin (which gave her the opportunity to be a model, along with the connections her family has), not because she's morally superior than Kylie IMO. How do you know if Kylie, or if any of them, were born with more "model" characteristics if they would go down the model route instead of the fillers/plastic surgery/thot route?



Nope. 

How long have you been following them? Kris originally packaged these girls together like Little Debbie snack cakes. Kendall was the front runner right out the gate and eventually, Kylie was left in the dust.


----------



## blackkitty4378

michie said:


> Nope.
> 
> How long have you been following them? Kris originally packaged these girls together like Little Debbie snack cakes. Kendall was the front runner right out the gate and eventually, Kylie was left in the dust.



I remember watching KUWTK circa 2010-2011 and Kim was trying to get Kendall to do modeling. Kylie started getting fillers a year or two ago I think.

I just don't know if Kendall wouldn't be as much of a thot as the rest of them if she wasn't a model, and let's face it, she's a model because of 1. her family 2. her looks which she was *born* with, not what she worked for. Everyone says it all the time. All I'm saying.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

People don't always grow up to be how the rest of their family are. 

Kendall sometimes says or does stupid things but no more than other girls her age who've had fame thrust their way. On the whole, she seems a little quieter. 

They aren't replicants..lol. Kylie and Kendall are very different IMHO, despite my comments about Kendall's lack of charisma in some of her shoots.

Unfortunately Kylie went for the lowest denominator...sex and rebellion...whether through her own nature, lack of role models or pure teenage rebellion. Whatever the reason, it won't serve her well.


----------



## michie

Like I said, Kylie never had "it", which is why she was grinding on grown men and sucking down a penis-shaped birthday cake for her 17th birthday and Kendall was appearing in magazines. IDK why everyone is now missing her old face. That mug was 50 shades of plain and 3 degrees of unattractive before she chopped and screwed with it.


----------



## blackkitty4378

I don't think Kendall has "it" when it comes to modeling. She's a great clothes hanger on the runway but cannot model/pose for the life of her IMO.

I don't really see Kendall as different than the rest of them. Earlier I would have thought that, as she was always the quieter one, but not now. Seems as much as attention seeking as the rest of them. Like the outfit she wore on Easter to "church"&#8230; really? Now, if Kylie, who is curvier, would have worn that, wouldn't people be a lot more outraged? Since she has a bigger chest, she would look more like a thot. And the story about Kendall snubbing the waitress who wouldn't serve her alcohol? Doesn't seem to have much more class than the rest of them.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Because if Kylie had worn it, her t*ts would have been hanging out.(side note it was STILL inappropriate for church anyway as many posters here DID comment, if you'd actually read the thread)

It's called dressing for your body type. A skill that evades the Kardashians in general.


----------



## blackkitty4378

Okay, and my point is Kendall was born with the body that allows her to wear those things and "get away with it" and be a model. Things that are not under her control. It's not because she's morally superior.

Sorry, that PacSun ad just really got me lol. I was just like "Really&#8230; so THAT one is the model when she looks dazed and confused??" Pissed me off, not gonna lie. lol. I think that's the worst she's looked in photos.


----------



## pixiejenna

Michie is right PMK packaged the girls as a two for one deal eventually ditching Kylie to promote her prettier daughter Kendull. Kylie grew up watching how the pecking order works in thier family with her 3 older sisters so she's doing whatever it takes to make it/get PMKs attention.

Kendull always played herself off as not being thirsty like her sisters (even though she's equally thirsty). At least when she models it's for designers or magazines. And people did criticize her nude photo shoots. The reason why Kendull doesn't get thot status is because she doesn't advertise herself as much as her younger sister dose. Even though she's selling the same goods her approach is different. Generally when she's out and about or with her friends she's covered up she's by far the most conservative dressing. 

Kylie gets thot status because she dresses like a thot, she throws it in you face every chance she gets. It's even more notable because she's underage she shouldn't be ashamed of her body but she shouldn't be putting it out there like she is. If she was a normal teen with parents that cared about her well  being she wouldn't be caught wearing practical nothing out in public. But then again if she was a normal teen with normal parents she wouldn't have had any plastic surgery and wouldn't look like a freaking blow up doll. Kylies photo shoots are pretty much for IG pretty much all of her professional jobs are either for thier own clothing line or paired with Kendull. Kylies look is fake, fake hair, fake nails, fake lips, ten pounds of make up and fake lashes caked on.


----------



## berrydiva

blackkitty4378 said:


> I guess I'm poking the bear a little bit here, but why is it that when Kendall is doing a shoot when she wearing something scantily clad, why is she not considered a "thot" or a "skank"? Is it because she's a legit model? She is less curvy? She doesn't have any fillers?
> 
> It's funny because I was reading comments on Lipstick Alley about the PacSun photo shoot they did and everyone is calling Kylie a thot, accusing her of being provocative, when Kendall is wearing *just as little clothing* as Kylie, *if not less*. One photo Kendall is only wearing a bikini top, way less clothing than Kylie.
> 
> I did not see Kylie "selling sex" as others were saying on Lipstick Alley. I saw a girl who was wearing the same amount of clothing (sometimes more), was curvier, and better at posing than Kendall.
> 
> This is all just my opinion. If you have a rebuttal, please be nice and respectful.




Kylie is a thot because she's a thot...has nothing to do with her photoshoots. She has thot aspirations in life at the moment. 

Personally, I don't think it's a matter of Kylie being curvier than Kendall, it's more about how Kylie seems to revel in the attention she receives from her sexy posing and playing up her sexuality. Outside of photoshoots, Kendall isn't scantily clad, she looks normal. Kylie is also clearly in a relationship with a 26 year-old which is putting a "battery in her back" so to speak. Just look at what they wore to Cochella for reference.


----------



## berrydiva

blackkitty4378 said:


> I'm not saying it's wrong, but it's an interesting double standard to point out. When Kendall posed nude for the first time, was anyone calling her a thot? No, it was probably considered artistic because she's a model. Does anyone call Kendall a thot now?
> 
> I get that Kylie is going the PS/fillers route and Kendall is a lot more natural. If you asked me, I'd say Kylie is more skanky and trashy. It's just interesting when you take away the cultural expectations, what really is the difference between two different women* posing naked/almost naked? Nothing.
> 
> *I realize Kylie is still underage.




Wait what do you think thot means? We should probably start there.


----------



## blackkitty4378

pixiejenna said:


> Michie is right PMK packaged the girls as a two for one deal eventually ditching Kylie to promote her prettier daughter Kendull. Kylie grew up watching how the pecking order works in thier family with her 3 older sisters so she's doing whatever it takes to make it/get PMKs attention.
> 
> Kendull always played herself off as not being thirsty like her sisters (even though she's equally thirsty). At least when she models it's for designers or magazines. And people did criticize her nude photo shoots. The reason why Kendull doesn't get thot status is because she doesn't advertise herself as much as her younger sister dose. Even though she's selling the same goods her approach is different. Generally when she's out and about or with her friends she's covered up she's by far the most conservative dressing.
> 
> Kylie gets thot status because she dresses like a thot, she throws it in you face every chance she gets. It's even more notable because she's underage she shouldn't be ashamed of her body but she shouldn't be putting it out there like she is. If she was a normal teen with parents that cared about her well  being she wouldn't be caught wearing practical nothing out in public. But then again if she was a normal teen with normal parents she wouldn't have had any plastic surgery and wouldn't look like a freaking blow up doll. Kylies photo shoots are pretty much for IG pretty much all of her professional jobs are either for thier own clothing line or paired with Kendull. Kylies look is fake, fake hair, fake nails, fake lips, ten pounds of make up and fake lashes caked on.



Good post I think you can compare them to Kim and Khloe. Look at hard Khloe tried for her mom's attention and approval when she was all about Kim. And look at how hard she tries now.

I think one thing I want to add although I agree Kendall is going about it the better way I think that people are conditioned to see someone like Kendall who is a model, naked and nude as "artsy" although as you said, people still did criticize Kendall and will criticize any woman for posing nude.

But if the shoe were on the other foot with Kylie posing nude the first thought people would have was PORN. I think that's because Kylie is not a model and is more curvy. It's an interesting double standard.

I mean I didn't see anything wrong with the photo of Kylie posted a couple pages back with a one-piece yet everyone automatically was saying thothothot. Then I go on Lipstick Alley, I see in the PacSun campaign, Kylie is more dressed than Kendall (Kendall is in a bikini top in one photo) yet everyone is calling Kylie the thot and sexy one when 1. she was more covered up 2. was not overly made up 3. and it was not a sexual ad. The only difference I saw between the two *in that ad*, besides Kendall's inability to pose, was curves.


----------



## blackkitty4378

berrydiva said:


> Wait what do you think thot means? We should probably start there.



TBH, I'm not really sure what thot means. I know it stands for "that hoe over there" which is obvious what that means. My question for people, is it possible for Kendall to be a thot if she wore scantily clad clothing? Or does she need to get plastic surgery or fillers? If she were to get a breast augmentation, for example, would she look as much of a thot as someone shorter and more petite like Kim, or since because she was tall, would it fit her body more, thus not making her a thot?


----------



## berrydiva

blackkitty4378 said:


> Good post I think you can compare them to Kim and Khloe. Look at hard Khloe tried for her mom's attention and approval when she was all about Kim. And look at how hard she tries now.
> 
> 
> 
> I think one thing I want to add although I agree Kendall is going about it the better way I think that people are conditioned to see someone like Kendall who is a model, naked and nude as "artsy" although as you said, people still did criticize Kendall and will criticize any woman for posing nude.
> 
> 
> 
> But if the shoe were on the other foot with Kylie posing nude the first thought people would have was PORN. I think that's because Kylie is not a model and is more curvy. It's an interesting double standard.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean I didn't see anything wrong with the photo of Kylie posted a couple pages back with a one-piece yet everyone automatically was saying thothothot. Then I go on Lipstick Alley, I see in the PacSun campaign, Kylie is more dressed than Kendall (Kendall is in a bikini top in one photo) yet everyone is calling Kylie the thot and sexy one when 1. she was more covered up 2. was not overly made up 3. and it was not a sexual ad. The only difference I saw between the two *in that ad*, besides Kendall's inability to pose, was curves.




Dita is fairly curvy and not accused of doing porn. If Kylie is accused of such it's because that's what she wants to project which is partly what makes her a thot.


----------



## berrydiva

blackkitty4378 said:


> TBH, I'm not really sure what thot means. I know it stands for "that hoe over there" which is obvious what that means. My question for people, is it possible for Kendall to be a thot if she wore scantily clad clothing? Or does she need to get plastic surgery or fillers? If she were to get a breast augmentation, for example, would she look as much of a thot as someone shorter and more petite like Kim, or since because she was tall, would it fit her body more, thus not making her a thot?




Thot has grown past the acronym at this point. It's basically a bird who has limited aspirations other than trading her sexuality for attention/affection, she wears the thot uniform (crop top/tight pencil skirt/drag makeup/same hair for example), Instagram acts as her classified ads, and every move is a stunt. They generally have low self-esteem and a host of insecurities which is why they crave the attention from the IG likes and/or others. There are women of all different body shapes who are thots and it has absolutely nothing to do with Kylie having curves. It's about what they're projecting into the world and their behaviors so until Kendall decides that she wants to be a thot, more than likely she won't be considered one if she's dressed scantily clad.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

It was 60 degrees in my city a few weeks ago and I wore a light printed jacket, jeans and sandals. Meanwhile it's 60 in LA and these heifers are dressed like it's October  Leather jacket, scarf and boots...in MAY? Girl...


----------



## pixiejenna

I thought Kendulls nude shoot was a snooze, it wasn't artsy at all mostly because she's a lousy model. If it were another model one who could emote it could have had potential.  If Kylie did a nude photo shoot people would cry porn because she pretty much looks like your typical porn star. Even if Kendull is wearing less than her little sister in a photo shoot she doesn't exude her sex appeal in her photos they are all the same level of dullness. Kendull has 3 faces duck face, dull face, and the ever elusive genuine smile (we rarely get to see which is sad because it's the best of her 3 faces).


----------



## twinkle.tink

pixiejenna said:


> Michie is right PMK packaged the girls as a two for one deal eventually ditching Kylie to promote her prettier daughter Kendull. Kylie grew up watching how the pecking order works in thier family with her 3 older sisters so *she's doing whatever it takes to make it/get PMKs attention.*
> 
> Kendull always played herself off as not being thirsty like her sisters (even though she's equally thirsty). At least when she models it's for designers or magazines. And people did criticize her nude photo shoots. The reason why Kendull doesn't get thot status is because she doesn't advertise herself as much as her younger sister dose. Even though she's selling the same goods her approach is different. Generally when she's out and about or with her friends she's covered up she's by far the most conservative dressing.
> 
> Kylie gets thot status because she dresses like a thot, she throws it in you face every chance she gets. It's even more notable because she's underage she shouldn't be ashamed of her body but she shouldn't be putting it out there like she is. If she was a normal teen with parents that cared about her well  being she wouldn't be caught wearing practical nothing out in public. But then again if she was a normal teen with normal parents she wouldn't have had any plastic surgery and wouldn't look like a freaking blow up doll. Kylies photo shoots are pretty much for IG pretty much all of her professional jobs are either for thier own clothing line or paired with Kendull. Kylies look is fake, fake hair, fake nails, fake lips, ten pounds of make up and fake lashes caked on.



I have thought that for awhile. I think Kylie is craving attention from Kris. 
I know some thought these photos were comically fake, I thought they were very telling. I think, as much it horrifies me, Kylie really looks up to Kris and really is just trying to win approval....following the role that set for her. Sure she may have some of these tenancies, but clearly they have been not only allowed, but encouraged, coaxed and rewarded. Very sad.


----------



## berrydiva

pixiejenna said:


> I thought Kendulls nude shoot was a snooze, it wasn't artsy at all mostly because she's a lousy model. If it were another model one who could emote it could have had potential.  If Kylie did a nude photo shoot people would cry porn because she pretty much looks like your typical porn star. Even if Kendull is wearing less than her little sister in a photo shoot she doesn't exude her sex appeal in her photos they are all the same level of dullness. Kendull has 3 faces duck face, dull face, and the ever elusive genuine smile (we rarely get to see which is sad because it's the best of her 3 faces).




So you're saying that Kendall is the female Zoolander?


----------



## Dilostyle

Lounorada said:


> Yep, it's by Aritzia!
> http://aritzia.com/en/product/kilim-diamond-triangle/54636.html?dwvar_54636_color=1274


I love it too. Is it s blanket scarf or a triangle?


----------



## blackkitty4378

berrydiva said:


> Thot has grown past the acronym at this point. It's basically a bird who has limited aspirations other than trading her sexuality for attention/affection, she wears the thot uniform (crop top/tight pencil skirt/drag makeup/same hair for example), Instagram acts as her classified ads, and every move is a stunt. They generally have low self-esteem and a host of insecurities which is why they crave the attention from the IG likes and/or others. There are women of all different body shapes who are thots and it has absolutely nothing to do with Kylie having curves. It's about what they're projecting into the world and their behaviors so until Kendall decides that she wants to be a thot, more than likely she won't be considered one if she's dressed scantily clad.



So is it basically a girl who has no other aspirations/value of herself but her looks? That makes perfect sense to me now. Khloe and Kim are perfect examples.

You know how people can call a girl a s l u t if she's dressed a certain way/showing skin? I was under the impression it was more like that.


----------



## blackkitty4378

twinkle.tink said:


> I have thought that for awhile. I think Kylie is craving attention from Kris.
> I know some thought these photos were comically fake, I thought they were very telling. I think, as much it horrifies me, Kylie really looks up to Kris and really is just trying to win approval....following the role that set for her. Sure she may have some of these tenancies, but clearly they have been not only allowed, but encouraged, coaxed and rewarded. Very sad.



I agree I feel like children are biologically programmed to seek approval from their parents because they depend on them for survival (in the younger years). PMK is so manipulative, she probably makes her girls work for her attention and love. She'll probably refuse to speak to them if they don't let her pimp them out.


----------



## dangerouscurves

michie said:


> LOL and y'all think Kylie can model with those thighs???




Lol! She might be good at posing but she ain't model material. Porn material, yes. I bet she can fakes orgasm really well.


----------



## dangerouscurves

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> It was 60 degrees in my city a few weeks ago and I wore a light printed jacket, jeans and sandals. Meanwhile it's 60 in LA and these heifers are dressed like it's October  Leather jacket, scarf and boots...in MAY? Girl...




I know it's weird but people who live in warmer climate really feel uncomfortable with coldness. I once drove with my ex from Switzerland to Southern France. From 0 degrees to 10 degrees. When I arrived there I only had a light jacket and opened toe shoes and the people in Southern France were bundled up in Parkas and furs. [emoji4]


----------



## dangerouscurves

bisousx said:


> If Kate Upton's shapeless waist can get her gigs, Kylie's thighs can too.  I give thumbs up to Kylie's shape. Her overall "look" though, is cheap.




Lol!!! The last time I saw Kate Upton's job, it was a commercial for an online game.


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Kylie Jenner at Nobu in Malibu. (May 16)


----------



## Lounorada

Dilostyle said:


> I love it too. Is it s blanket scarf or a triangle?



It's a triangle, so can be worn as a scarf or a shawl/throw


----------



## Queenpixie

can someone ID her jumper?


----------



## Lounorada

Queenpixie said:


> can someone ID her jumper?


T by Alexander Wang 
http://www.barneys.com/t-by-alexand...1Kl31Pv5HM.VG841WA&amp;utm_source=Hy3bqNL2jtQ


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I saw a repeat episode yesterday where Kendall was telling Kim and Kylie.(mostly Kylie) that she didn't need to continue to have fillers/etc because she was pretty just the way she was. It was the episode where Kim was telling Kylie to come clean about her duck lips.
I thought to myself, finally, someone (Kendall) in that family has some sense!
Kylie is just a little girl lost. No positive role models whatsoever. Don't be surprised if we end up seeing her on a rehab show somewhere down the line.


----------



## erinrose

She took of all Cartier bracelets except two. Must have gotten tired of constantly wearing all that metal.


----------



## solange

bisousx said:


> (Imo) Popeye's and their biscuits are overrated. Church's Chicken, especially when you watch them bake their biscuits with that magical honey butter, is the real deal.



I'm sure this conversation is over by now, but when I did a little happy dance inside when I saw mention of Church's.  There's one right by the entrance of one of the grocery stores I always use and those biscuits tempt me EVERY TIME.  I half expect to get to the next page and see a debate about Frenchy's gumbo, now.


----------



## Jayne1

erinrose said:


> She took of all Cartier bracelets except two. Must have gotten tired of constantly wearing all that metal.


First thing I noticed.  lol


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Kendall and Kylie taking pictures at a private jet airport in Los Angeles. (May 17)


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

2015 Billboard Music Awards held at the MGM Grand Garden Arena on Sunday (May 17) in Las Vegas.


----------



## bisousx

Looking so much better, Kylie! I hope she keeps up the classy(-er) look.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Well, she's covered. So that's a start BUT that dress is *F.U.G.L.Y*


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

2015 Billboard Music Awards held at the MGM Grand Garden Arena on Sunday (May 17) in Las Vegas.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like Kendall's jacket, but those three were so annoying on the red carpet.


----------



## Lounorada

They all look a mess... The clothes are wearing them and smothering them.

Olivier needs to be let go from Balmain and disappear for a while. He's getting on my last nerve with his fame-whoring.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Lounorada said:


> They all look a mess... The clothes are wearing them and smothering them.
> 
> Olivier needs to be let go from Balmain and disappear for a while. He's getting on my last nerve with his fame-whoring.




Massive rumor is that their VIP clients (the ones that actually spend money) have been writing letters saying they are tired of how this brand is being dragged down by him and the Kardashians etc etc they are losing customers left and right. 

He is legit parched, major *** kisser, the reason they wear Balmain so much is cause he will drop everything for that family.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I don't understand why anybody thought he was capable of running Balmain anywhere but into the ground. How did he come into this job?


----------



## Sarni

I don't know exactly what it is but you can see in all those photos that Kylie is THOT and Kendall isn't!


----------



## ByeKitty

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I don't understand why anybody thought he was capable of running Balmain anywhere but into the ground. How did he come into this job?


I never really understood this either... They probably wanted someone young and "hip" to keep the brand "fresh" or something.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

A mess...both of them.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> Kendall and Kylie taking pictures at a private jet airport in Los Angeles. (May 17)



I do like that backpack.


----------



## whimsic

I LOVE kylies airport shoes and pants. 

Kendull couldn't look duller if she tried.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Kylie's backpack is cute.
<<<<Trying to be nice.


----------



## Sassys

They got booed at the Billboard Award introducing Kanye LMAO.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Sassys said:


> They got booed at the Billboard Award introducung Kanye LMAO




I was just coming to post that! Hahahah and I eye rolled so hard when they were like "and now a doctor"


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

They should never let Kendall speak.


----------



## charmesh

They are getting booed left and right these days. The end is coming faster and faster, but they don't seem to be noticing. And Olivier needs to go away, he is the only one more famewhorey than the Ks in their prime.


----------



## labelwhore04

Sassys said:


> They got booed at the Billboard Award introducing Kanye LMAO.



Lmao i just the saw the clip. Kendall noticed and looked really awkward/pissed.


----------



## labelwhore04

It was also really awkward how kylie was touching her crotch region during the intro


----------



## Sassys

labelwhore04 said:


> Lmao i just the saw the clip. Kendall noticed and looked really awkward/pissed.



Yep, :lolots: and it was LOUD booing.


----------



## SummerMango

charmesh said:


> They are getting booed left and right these days. The end is coming faster and faster, but they don't seem to be noticing. And Olivier needs to go away, he is the only one more famewhorey than the Ks in their prime.




Ahhh I missed their intro lol as I was too focused on reading something else. When I looked up, I thought my comcast was having issues again as I saw someone jumping inside the circle of fire without sound. Now I hope I can find the clip. [emoji23]


----------



## labelwhore04

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/billboard-music-awards-2015-kendall-796450?utm_source=twitter

Clip of them getting booed


----------



## SummerMango

labelwhore04 said:


> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/billboard-music-awards-2015-kendall-796450?utm_source=twitter
> 
> 
> 
> Clip of them getting booed




You are too kind! Thank you so much for sharing the clip. Hehe, "and now a doctor" bit, made me giggle [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## blackkitty4378

The thought of Kanye being a "doctor" 

One more thing to add to his ego.


----------



## Jayne1

labelwhore04 said:


> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/billboard-music-awards-2015-kendall-796450?utm_source=twitter
> 
> Clip of them getting booed


If you didn't tell me they were booed, I would not have heard it.  it wasn't as much of a boo as I wanted.  lol


----------



## SummerMango

blackkitty4378 said:


> The thought of Kanye being a "doctor"
> 
> One more thing to add to his ego.




[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## veyda

WTF is up with the red car photos? Is that a giant car, or is the perspective weird or what?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I did not hear any booing in that clip.


----------



## zippie

BagOuttaHell said:


> I did not hear any booing in that clip.


 
I didn't hear it either, I just heard screeching, screaming girls.


----------



## veyda

It was just on here MST, there was definitely booing. Lots of screaming girls, but a noticeable  undertone of boo's.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Why would they boo Kendall?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagOuttaHell said:


> Why would they boo Kendall?



Kardashian Overload. A modern illness


----------



## clevercat

blackkitty4378 said:


> The thought of Kanye being a "doctor"
> 
> One more thing to add to his ego.




The number of people on IG who think he is now a medical Dr...
Give me strength.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

veyda said:


> It was just on here MST, there was definitely booing. Lots of screaming girls, but a noticeable  undertone of boo's.



Yep. Definite booing.


----------



## shiny_things

I don't care for either of their outfits and I have no time for Olivier's icky, kiss *** famewhoring.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Why is Kylie touching her crotch area, it looks so awkward...


----------



## Jikena

Kendall's face seems so weird in these last pictures. I think it's because of her hairstyle. It makes her head look huge and her nose/lips so little.


----------



## StopHammertime

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> 2015 Billboard Music Awards held at the MGM Grand Garden Arena on Sunday (May 17) in Las Vegas.




I want that belt.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Yep, :lolots: and it was LOUD booing.





i was just reading about that and wondering how bad did it get!!!


i was only watching to see jussie and bryshere perform - i turned the channel after they  were done!


----------



## LaPetiteDanoise

Kylie in that hideous Balmain dress. Yikes. She looked just like Kim in that dress.


----------



## NYC Chicky

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Why is Kylie touching her crotch area, it looks so awkward...







labelwhore04 said:


> It was also really awkward how kylie was touching her crotch region during the intro




New Spokesperson / paid advertisement by Monistat 7?


----------



## twinkle.tink

bisousx said:


> Looking so much better, Kylie! I hope she keeps up the classy(-er) look.


I think so, as well.



Lounorada said:


> They all look a mess... The clothes are wearing them and smothering them.
> 
> Olivier needs to be let go from Balmain and disappear for a while. He's getting on my last nerve with his fame-whoring.





Glitterandstuds said:


> Massive rumor is that their VIP clients (the ones that actually spend money) have been writing letters saying they are tired of how this brand is being dragged down by him and the Kardashians etc etc they are losing customers left and right.
> 
> He is legit parched, major *** kisser, the reason they wear Balmain so much is cause he will drop everything for that family.





CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I don't understand why anybody thought he was capable of running Balmain anywhere but into the ground. How did he come into this job?






shiny_things said:


> I don't care for either of their outfits and I have no time for Olivier's icky, kiss *** famewhoring.



I don't think he is going anywhere soon, nor looking for a new strategy.
Someone pointed out to me that he has doubled their profits since he took over.

http://fashion.telegraph.co.uk/arti...Rousteing-Rihanna-could-turn-me-straight.html



> *That Balmain has doubled its profits every year                 since Rousteing took over*                 proves that the 'super-luxe sex goddess' is a compelling  proposition for an increasing number of women. Its ruthlessly sexy  aesthetic might suggest otherwise but *Rousteing insists Balmain should  work for any woman, regardless of her body shape or age.* "Fashion had  started to forget women in a way, and concentrate too much on the  clothes. For me it made no sense," he says. "In fashion the biggest  moment was when the models were celebrities - we all remember Naomi,  Claudia, Carla, Linda. The woman had to come back; the curved woman, and  different kinds of body shapes. *I don't like skinny girls.* I want to  represent a real woman, not just a shadow or a ghost."


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> They got booed at the Billboard Award introducing Kanye LMAO.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

^^he just announced his collaboration with H&M. So those Kardashian fans will eat that up


----------



## bag-princess

LaPetiteDanoise said:


> Kylie in that hideous Balmain dress. Yikes. *She looked just like Kim in that dress*.





kim would be thrilled to think she looked anything like kylie in that dress!!


----------



## twinkle.tink

Glitterandstuds said:


> ^^he just announced his collaboration with H&M. So those Kardashian fans will eat that up



That is what started the conversation. I followed up with the letter writing rumor....

I was promptly corrected and praise bestowed on him.  I have no attachment, to either version, just passing on what I heard.


----------



## Lounorada

Glitterandstuds said:


> Massive rumor is that their VIP clients (the ones that actually spend money) have been writing letters saying they are tired of how this brand is being dragged down by him and the Kardashians etc etc they are losing customers left and right.
> 
> He is legit parched, major *** kisser, the reason they wear Balmain so much is cause he will drop everything for that family.



Yep, I wouldn't doubt Balmain are getting complaints. Olivier needs to go and I would love to see them get Decarnin back, he reinvented Balmain and made it great again and now it's been driven into the ground by a fame-ho, SMH.
And the quality of the clothes are terrible nowadays, like cheap tat most of it.
And did I hear correctly, him saying that Balmain are collaborating with H&M... I love H&M but this collab is gonna be a mess.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

twinkle.tink said:


> That is what started the conversation. I followed up with the letter writing rumor....
> 
> 
> 
> I was promptly corrected and praise bestowed on him.  I have no attachment, to either version, just passing on what I heard.




Ahhh yeah! I have a friend that works in the fashion industry and she says in Paris most other designers can't stand him etc and that the rumor over there is how they are losing their VIP clients.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

This family just does.not.get.it.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Lounorada said:


> Yep, I wouldn't doubt Balmain are getting complaints. Olivier needs to go and I would love to see them get Decarnin back, he reinvented Balmain and made it great again and now it's been driven into the ground by a fame-ho, SMH.
> And the quality of the clothes are terrible nowadays, like cheap tat most of it.
> And did I hear correctly, him saying that Balmain are collaborating with H&M... I love H&M but this collab is gonna be a mess.





Glitterandstuds said:


> Ahhh yeah! I have a friend that works in the fashion industry and she says in Paris most other designers can't stand him etc and that the rumor over there is how they are losing their VIP clients.



Like I said...no attachment for me to either version...just passing on what I heard...also, from someone in the fashion industry.

I have no doubt that long time clients are pi$$ed, but does the company really care? Money seems to be the driving force and the mass appeal seems to be the focus and current strategy...hence the H&M route.

ETA: It  seems to me that mass appeal and wider audience are what Olivier craves  (hence them H&M route and fame-ho'ing) and since he is bringing in the cash, they  are letting him run with it.


----------



## zaara10

veyda said:


> It was just on here MST, there was definitely booing. Lots of screaming girls, but a noticeable  undertone of boo's.




Yeah I heard the booing too. I booed from my couch too [emoji6]


----------



## Hermes4evah

NYC Chicky said:


> New Spokesperson / paid advertisement by Monistat 7?




Nah, that would be Khloe. [emoji6]


----------



## Hermes4evah

I was disappointed at the Boo Volume, too. I wanted it to drown them out.


----------



## zen1965

clevercat said:


> The number of people on IG who think he is now a medical Dr...
> Give me strength.


----------



## Lounorada

Hermes4evah said:


> I was disappointed at the Boo Volume, too. I wanted it to drown them out.


 +1


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Hermes4evah said:


> I was disappointed at the Boo Volume, too. I wanted it to drown them out.



That would have been awesome


----------



## patchydel

beekmanhill said:


> Thank you its gorgeous, and not a bad price at all.



I own 3 of them, they are great especially if you live somewhere where it gets cold in the winter!


----------



## beekmanhill

I really felt sorry for both of the girls last night on KUWTK.   I don't think they've accepted Bruce's transition at all.  According to Khloe, it has happened way too fast for them, and they have not had all the information.

It seemed to be a relatively honest show, except for Kris who got in her "poor me" scenes whenever able.


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> I really felt sorry for both of the girls last night on KUWTK.   I don't think they've accepted Bruce's transition at all.  According to Khloe, it has happened way too fast for them, and they have not had all the information.
> 
> It seemed to be a relatively honest show, except for Kris who got in her "poor me" scenes whenever able.


 
 I was at my friend's house who watches and watched 15min before I went home. Have to go to St. Patrick's Cathedral after the gym tonight, to ask God for forgiveness for watching it even though it was only 15min.

I really feel like they are upset because he is messing up their "perfect" image/brand.

I also found it very interesting that Bruce did all the carpooling and took care of the kids. What the was Kris doing? Screwing around, because she knew her husband was a cross dresser and wanted to be a woman.

I also noticed in the home video's Khloe was always taking care of Kyle and Kendell. Again, where was their mother.

I do believe the younger girls did not realize he wanted to be a woman and not just cross dress. I also believe Kim or are the ones that leaked the original story a few years ago that he was a cross dresser.  Kourtney and Khloe don't seem like the type that would leak that.


----------



## beekmanhill

I too wondered where was Kris.  Why did Bruce have to take them to school every day?  Odd.  

And no mention of Rob again.  So sad.  I know he doesn't want to be involved, but it is as if he doesn't count.

I'll give the benefit of the doubt to both girls.  Kendall seemed very upset, didn't even look good.   They are both at an impressionable age, even though they try to act so adult.  

Can someone explain to me what the posters on Kylie and Kendall's IG accounts mean?  LB, First for First, First row, etc. etc. etc.  What is all that?   No one ever writes a "normal" comment.   I only went in this AM to see how many followers they had.  Kendall has 26mil plus, Kylie 23 mil plus.


----------



## blackkitty4378

Bruce wanted to have the kids so Kris was like "Okay, then you're going to be the one to take care of them."

Kris used nannies to raise her four previous children and was just as absent. Why would she start to be a mother with Kendall and Kylie?


----------



## Sassys

blackkitty4378 said:


> Bruce wanted to have the kids so Kris was like "Okay, then you're going to be the one to take care of them."
> 
> Kris used nannies to raise her four previous children and was just as absent. Why would she start to be a mother with Kendall and Kylie?


 
Uh, if Kris didn't want kids, she is surely no the type to give in. She also could have taken birth control. She took Bruce's balls a long time ago. She want to have Kendall and Kylie.


----------



## blackkitty4378

Sassys said:


> Uh, if Kris didn't want kids, she is surely no the type to give in. She also could have taken birth control. She took Bruce's balls a long time ago. She want to have Kendall and Kylie.



Having kids for her literally began and stopped at giving birth to them, from my understanding. She wasn't involved in raising them at all. She was off doing her own thing while nannies took care of her previous four, and then Bruce and nannies for Kendall and Kylie. If she truly didn't want to be pregnant, yeah, she probably would have said no.

I'm just repeating what they said before. Bruce wanted them and wanted to be a stay at home dad, so they had Kendall and Kylie.


----------



## bergafer3

BagOuttaHell said:


> I did not hear any booing in that clip.


Me either, I heard no boos


----------



## Encore Hermes

I think you can here the booing on this clip better, hear more of a difference starting after the girls are introduced. 
Apparently it was the upper tiers of the venue vs close to the stage  and much louder in the venue than on tape 

US magazine 
Video in link
http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...bleeped-out-at-billboard-music-awards-2015185


----------



## chicaloca

bergafer3 said:


> Me either, I heard no boos



They probably edited the sound in the clip. I was listening to the radio this morning and one of the DJs who was at the live show said it was  such harsh and and prolonged booing that it made her uncomfortable.

I hope advertisers are starting to realize that just because someone has a lot of Instagram followers doesn't mean they are well-liked or respected.


----------



## Jayne1

beekmanhill said:


> I really felt sorry for both of the girls last night on KUWTK.   I don't think they've accepted Bruce's transition at all.  According to Khloe, it has happened way too fast for them, and they have not had all the information.


How can it happen way too fast when he's been feminizing his face though surgery for years?  He bought a wig or weave and made sure it was a long, luxurious one. He got rid of his facial hair years ago, along with his body hair&#8230; what did they think he was doing?


----------



## blackkitty4378

Encore Hermes said:


> I think you can here the booing on this clip better, hear more of a difference starting after the girls are introduced.
> Apparently it was the upper tiers of the venue vs close to the stage  and much louder in the venue than on tape
> 
> US magazine
> Video in link
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...bleeped-out-at-billboard-music-awards-2015185



Definitely heard it better!  Thank you.


----------



## Lounorada

This video you can hear it the best (slows it down so you can really hear the booing) a lot of it was coming from further away and it seemed to echo around the venue and catch on  
Their faces are priceless, neither were expecting to get booed


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Jayne1 said:


> How can it happen way too fast when he's been feminizing his face though surgery for years?  He bought a wig or weave and made sure it was a long, luxurious one. He got rid of his facial hair years ago, along with his body hair what did they think he was doing?



I'm sure transitioning would have been the last thing on their young minds. Maybe a middle life crisis instead.


----------



## beekmanhill

Jayne1 said:


> How can it happen way too fast when he's been feminizing his face though surgery for years?  He bought a wig or weave and made sure it was a long, luxurious one. He got rid of his facial hair years ago, along with his body hair what did they think he was doing?



There is so much body transformation in that family maybe they did not equate it to transitioning.  It is hard to accept that from your father.  And Bruce is only superficially open, he really doesn't go deep.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I don't think the family realizes how unliked they really are. The best thing Kris and the rest of them could do is to get off the air and just disappear. 
Course we all know that will never happen. Bad publicity is better than no publicity at all.


----------



## berrydiva

They look genuinely shocked to be booed.


----------



## Sassys

Coach Lover Too said:


> I don't think the family realizes how unliked they really are. The best thing Kris and the rest of them could do is to get off the air and just disappear.
> Course we all know that will never happen. Bad publicity is better than no publicity at all.


 
I don't think they care. They are rich, have homes most of us can only drive by, free stuff, party invites (except certain "A" list parties) and money in the bank. They have sold their souls, but will never let us see how miserable they truly are. Not many 17yr and 19yr and own homes.


----------



## beekmanhill

I think it is cruel to boo them.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

beekmanhill said:


> I think it is cruel to boo them.



I don't think so. I think this is a shot of real public opinion. The chickens may not come home to roost today, but it's coming for the Kardashians.

The public and a lot on this forum, find them a bizarre spectacle, it's a fascinating indictment on today's media/PR obsessed culture.

But if Karma came around to bite the K's on the a$$? Not many would be surprised. Nor sympathetic.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Didn't Kendall and Khloe get booed at a basketball game the other night too?? I'd be embarrassed to show my face. :shame: 
I don't care how much money you have, it can't buy happiness. Fake friends maybe, but that's it.


----------



## Eva1991

I wouldn't bother to boo or shout in favor of someone either, but to each their own.
I'm sure that the girls know they have their share of fans and haters; they're probably used to this. If they ever bother to google themselves they'll find lots of negative and sometimes offensive comments. It comes with the job, I guess.


----------



## usmcwifey

I think people are just sick of them because they are literally everywhere you look and read... Kardashian and Jenner overload...too much of something can also be a bad thing ...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

blackkitty4378 said:


> Definitely heard it better!  Thank you.



Definitely.


----------



## Hermes4evah

Just finished About Bruce.  Kendall comes across as the only one not talking a script and using this show for relevancy. You can see the pain and confusion in her face and, in fact, she said the least of all of them.  Her tears were genuine. 

I felt sorry for her. It seemed like she didn't even want to be there.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Hermes4evah said:


> Just finished About Bruce.  Kendall comes across as the only one not talking a script and using this show for relevancy. You can see the pain and confusion in her face and, in fact, she said the least of all of them.  Her tears were genuine.
> 
> I felt sorry for her. It seemed like she didn't even want to be there.



That hurts my heart for her. 
If I had lived this long, such as Bruce has, I would go to my grave continuing to be miserable than to hurt my kids like that. I know there are some here that disagree with me but I'm only speaking for myself.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Hermes4evah said:


> Just finished About Bruce.  Kendall comes across as the only one not talking a script and using this show for relevancy. You can see the pain and confusion in her face and, in fact, she said the least of all of them.  Her tears were genuine.
> 
> I felt sorry for her. It seemed like she didn't even want to be there.


 
I got that feeling too.  


and all the time I was thinking, they signed a Kontract with the devil. had no choice.  Rob doesn't know how easy he has it right now.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I keep hoping Rob will write a book and spill the beans about them!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Coach Lover Too said:


> I keep hoping Rob will write a book and spill the beans about them!



Best seller!


----------



## chowlover2

Coach Lover Too said:


> I keep hoping Rob will write a book and spill the beans about them!



You and me both!

Where is Sassys? She is in book publishing and needs to get on this STAT!


----------



## luxery baby

It is never ok to boo teenagers.


----------



## blackkitty4378

Kylie is usually very awkward during interviews. I thought she handled it pretty well, and spoke pretty well in general.


----------



## berrydiva

luxery baby said:


> It is never ok to boo teenagers.



Who's the teenager? Kylie is clearly 35 and Kendall is about 20


----------



## keodi

Sassys said:


> I was at my friend's house who watches and watched 15min before I went home. Have to go to St. Patrick's Cathedral after the gym tonight, to ask God for forgiveness for watching it even though it was only 15min.
> 
> *I really feel like they are upset because he is messing up their "perfect" image/brand.*
> 
> I also found it very interesting that Bruce did all the carpooling and took care of the kids. What the was Kris doing? Screwing around, because she knew her husband was a cross dresser and wanted to be a woman.
> 
> I also noticed in the home video's Khloe was always taking care of Kyle and Kendell. Again, where was their mother.
> 
> I do believe the younger girls did not realize he wanted to be a woman and not just cross dress. I also believe Kim or are the ones that leaked the original story a few years ago that he was a cross dresser.  Kourtney and Khloe don't seem like the type that would leak that.



This!


----------



## dangerouscurves

luxery baby said:


> It is never ok to boo teenagers.







berrydiva said:


> Who's the teenager? Kylie is clearly 35 and Kendall is about 20




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I can't.


----------



## beekmanhill

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I don't think so. I think this is a shot of real public opinion. The chickens may not come home to roost today, but it's coming for the Kardashians.
> 
> The public and a lot on this forum, find them a bizarre spectacle, it's a fascinating indictment on today's media/PR obsessed culture.
> 
> But if Karma came around to bite the K's on the a$$? Not many would be surprised. Nor sympathetic.



They didn't murder anyone, rape anyone, beat up anyone.   There are other ways of expressing disapproval, like not watching the show, not buying their products, not following them on social media.    I couldn't boo a 17 year old.


----------



## MJDaisy

Coach Lover Too said:


> *I don't think the family realizes how unliked they really are.*



ITA with this. i think they think they are US royalty...


----------



## Tivo

DC-Cutie said:


> I got that feeling too.
> 
> 
> and all the time I was thinking, they signed a Kontract with the devil. had no choice.  Rob doesn't know how easy he has it right now.


Rob definitely peaced out for a reason. I think he likely knows all the real secrets, including what really happened with Lamar.


----------



## SpeedyJC

usmcwifey said:


> I think people are just sick of them because they are literally everywhere you look and read... Kardashian and Jenner overload...too much of something can also be a bad thing ...



I think that's part of it. There are so many of them and it's just getting to be too much. When I looked on the cover of a few tabloid mags they were on every single one in some variation be it the younger girls or Kris or the others.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Tivo said:


> *Rob definitely peaced out for a reason.* I think he likely knows all the real secrets, including what really happened with Lamar.



Absolutely

 imo whatever Lamar was partaking in,  Roomate Rob was sitting right next to him. 

And I think there have been periods where he has been rehabbing not working out or fat camping.


----------



## dangerouscurves

beekmanhill said:


> They didn't murder anyone, rape anyone, beat up anyone.   There are other ways of expressing disapproval, like not watching the show, not buying their products, not following them on social media.    I couldn't boo a 17 year old.




The horse has been long dead by now. SMGDH.


----------



## Eva1991

Coach Lover Too said:


> I don't think the family realizes how unliked they really are. The best thing Kris and the rest of them could do is to get off the air and just disappear.
> Course we all know that will never happen. Bad publicity is better than no publicity at all.





MJDaisy said:


> ITA with this. i think they think they are US royalty...



Well, if people still watch their show, buy their products and follow them on social media (they have like millions of followers) I guess it's reasonable for them to think people like them. I'm sure that they know there are also people who don't like them but I don't think they care much about it. To be honest, if the money kept coming, I wouldn't care either.


----------



## berrydiva

Sorry but if you choose the life of celebrity, you have to take the ugly that comes with the money and fame. Neither Kylie nor Kendall are children by the lifestyle they choose to live. Kylie bought her own house and Kendall globe trots for modeling gigs. Kylie is hardly the average 17 year-old and I feel no sympathy for her nor will I cape for her being a teen as she chooses to act like a grown woman.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Sorry but if you choose the life of celebrity, you have to take the ugly that comes with the money and fame. Neither Kylie nor Kendall are children by the lifestyle they choose to live. Kylie bought her own house and Kendall globe trots for modeling gigs. Kylie is hardly the average 17 year-old and I feel no sympathy for her nor will I cape for her being a teen as she chooses to act like a grown woman.





+1   

she is 17.  not 7.  well not biologically.


----------



## mcb100

I agree. I think that they're old enough to realize how they present themselves is a big deal, and IMHO, I think anyone who's old enough that they're getting lip injections shouldn't really be under the cape/excuse that she's "only a teenager." She also has a house, and is making big decisions like that, so she should be responsible for her actions. More often than not, Hollywood makes teens that are in the spotlight grow up far faster than teens that are not.  


But I will say that out of the Jenner/Kardashian girls, Kendall seems the most down to earth. She models and glob trots, but whenever I see her on the show she's just so laid back, or talking and eating and it seems to me like she hasn't really messed with her face yet, she doesn't have a full face of makeup. I hope that even though she's very successful at a young age, that she doesn't lose herself. She's doing a pretty good job so far, remaining true to herself, I think.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

berrydiva said:


> Who's the teenager? Kylie is clearly 35 and Kendall is about 20


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Sorry but if you choose the life of celebrity, you have to take the ugly that comes with the money and fame. Neither Kylie nor Kendall are children by the lifestyle they choose to live. Kylie bought her own house and Kendall globe trots for modeling gigs. Kylie is hardly the average 17 year-old and I feel no sympathy for her nor will I cape for her being a teen as she chooses to act like a grown woman.


 


This.


----------



## beekmanhill

berrydiva said:


> Sorry but if you choose the life of celebrity, you have to take the ugly that comes with the money and fame. Neither Kylie nor Kendall are children by the lifestyle they choose to live. Kylie bought her own house and Kendall globe trots for modeling gigs. Kylie is hardly the average 17 year-old and I feel no sympathy for her nor will I cape for her being a teen as she chooses to act like a grown woman.



They were minors when thrust into this celeb life.  Kylie still is.   They don't know any differently.  There is a very long sad history of Hollywood kids who became adult too soon


----------



## berrydiva

beekmanhill said:


> They were minors when thrust into this celeb life.  Kylie still is.   They don't know any differently.  There is a very long sad history of Hollywood kids who became adult too soon



Oh hell oh well. Boo hoo.  They're rich. They can quit anytime they want regardless of being thrust into that life. Many child celebs have done the same and have gone on to live a normal quiet low-key life. They're old enough to make that decision. Kendall decided she wanted to model. Kylie decided she wants to be a thot. I will treat her as she presents herself to the world.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

*
*


Kylie jumping the gun on the haters.
When will she understand, it has nothing to do with weight gain?



http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/...rs_n_7313146.html?ncid=tweetlnkushpmg00000067


----------



## dangerouscurves

Does Kylie have any redeeming quality at all?!?!


----------



## poopsie

dangerouscurves said:


> Does Kylie have any redeeming quality at all?!?!







None of them do, so I don't expect anything more from her


----------



## Sarni

berrydiva said:


> Oh hell oh well. Boo hoo.  They're rich. They can quit anytime they want regardless of being thrust into that life. Many child celebs have done the same and have gone on to live a normal quiet low-key life. They're old enough to make that decision. Kendall decided she wanted to model. Kylie decided she wants to be a thot. I will treat her as she presents herself to the world.




This!


----------



## beekmanhill

So I guess you all expected Kylie to grow up "normally" with no body dysmorphia or other issues.  She's only 17, you don't really choose your life at that point.  She has had no role models, no discipline, no order in her life.   You thought Harvard and then law school, maybe?


----------



## Sassys

Sending a message?


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Sending a message?


 
Maybe, but that Givenchy 'Pervert 17' on tops/tees has been around for a while now. Although, funny how the K's love Givenchy [del]Kanye told them to[/del], but none have been seen wearing this particular top... 


It's a messed up, strange choice of graphic for clothes, especially for clothes priced $100s+


----------



## Eva1991

berrydiva said:


> Sorry but if you choose the life of celebrity, you have to take the ugly that comes with the money and fame. Neither Kylie nor Kendall are children by the lifestyle they choose to live. Kylie bought her own house and Kendall globe trots for modeling gigs. Kylie is hardly the average 17 year-old and I feel no sympathy for her nor will I cape for her being a teen as she chooses to act like a grown woman.



Their lifestyle may be different than that of the average teens but the fact that they're teens remains. They have the same needs and desires as other teen girls do; they can simply achieve their goals more easily because they have money and fame. I don't think that they lack insecurities though. What Kylie did to her lips shows how self conscious she was feeling about them.

As I said in some of my previous posts here, a part of me feels sorry for them because their life was predetermined for them, they didn't have a choice. Growing up with a camera crew inside their house and having paparazzi following your every move isn't the kind of a life a kid / teen should have. How are they supposed to escape all this if it's all they've ever known?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

dangerouscurves said:


> Does Kylie have any redeeming quality at all?!?!



No.


----------



## poopsie

Even if they know it is out there I can never see any of them settling for the simple life. They will keep attaching themselves to pertinent men or peddling sex tapes......................or both. If Kummy's star is waning they can ride the younger ones coattails for a while


----------



## charmesh

berrydiva said:


> Oh hell oh well. Boo hoo.  They're rich. They can quit anytime they want regardless of being thrust into that life. Many child celebs have done the same and have gone on to live a normal quiet low-key life. They're old enough to make that decision. Kendall decided she wanted to model. Kylie decided she wants to be a thot. I will treat her as she presents herself to the world.


You don't see Eminem's daughter acting like Kylie. I think she even is in college with a non art/entertainment major. And Ozzie Ozbourne has a daughter who we never saw. If they didn't want to be on the show they didn't have to be, even as minors. But they weren't raised right and that is why we saw them twirling on a stripper pole as little girls.

And how many child stars actually go on to have normal, productive adult lives? All those Disney/ Nick stars are a perfect example.


----------



## DC-Cutie

charmesh said:


> You don't see Eminem's daughter acting like Kylie. I think she even is in college with a non art/entertainment major. *And Ozzie Ozbourne has a daughter who we never saw. *If they didn't want to be on the show they didn't have to be, even as minors. But they weren't raised right and that is why we saw them twirling on a stripper pole as little girls.
> 
> And how many child stars actually go on to have normal, productive adult lives? All those Disney/ Nick stars are a perfect example.


 
you mean Amy?  She's been seen.  she just chooses to live her life quietly


----------



## StopHammertime

beekmanhill said:


> So I guess you all expected Kylie to grow up "normally" with no body dysmorphia or other issues.  She's only 17, you don't really choose your life at that point.  She has had no role models, no discipline, no order in her life.   You thought Harvard and then law school, maybe?




I dunno, when I was 17 I was in college and had a job, very much in control of my life. Then again PMK wasn't my mom


----------



## Encore Hermes

charmesh said:


> *You don't see Eminem's daughter acting like Kylie. I think she even is in college with a non art/entertainment major. *And Ozzie Ozbourne has a daughter who we never saw. If they didn't want to be on the show they didn't have to be, even as minors. But they weren't raised right and that is why we saw them twirling on a stripper pole as little girls.
> 
> And how many child stars actually go on to have normal, productive adult lives? All those Disney/ Nick stars are a perfect example.



And Hailie graduated  with honors, summa *** laude which I believe is 4.0


----------



## beekmanhill

charmesh said:


> You don't see Eminem's daughter acting like Kylie. I think she even is in college with a non art/entertainment major. And Ozzie Ozbourne has a daughter who we never saw. If they didn't want to be on the show they didn't have to be, even as minors. But they weren't raised right and that is why we saw them twirling on a stripper pole as little girls.
> 
> And how many child stars actually go on to have normal, productive adult lives? All those Disney/ Nick stars are a perfect example.



You mean like Kim Richards, Lindsay Lohan and many more?


----------



## blackkitty4378

Unpopular opinion time: I don't really think Kylie is that bad.  Sure, she has fillers/PS but before that I can almost guarantee people were calling her ugly, making fun of her thin lips, etc. It's kind of hypocritical that people will make fun of people's looks, pick them apart, and then shame them for getting work done. It's almost like people expect others to be naturally perfect and up to a certain standard naturally and that's just not how it works. Plus coming from that family with body dysmorphia, what do you expect?

Sure, her relationship with a 25 year old is totally inappropriate. PMK is purposely exploiting that relationship to get people talking/make money&#8230; it's kind of sad that she's literally being pimped out and has no guidance or anyone on her side, along with an adolescent brain. I don't care if people say "Oh well if she's going to act grown, I'm going to criticize her like she's grown!" it doesn't change the fact that her brain isn't fully developed yet. Teenagers from all different families/backgrounds make awful decisions but hopefully they have parents to guide them, if not they can end up screwing up their lives.

I can see how her look would be considered trashier than say, natural model Kendall, but it doesn't really bother me. I don't really think she dresses that provocatively and that different from how other girls her age dress. If you look at it objectively, she was in a one-piece bathing suit in her last photo shoot. I don't think most people would criticize other 17 year old girls for being in a one-piece bathing suit but that's just me. She wears crop tops, shorter shorts like most younger women do.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Sending a message?




Damn their bodies.


----------



## berrydiva

Eva1991 said:


> Their lifestyle may be different than that of the average teens but the fact that they're teens remains. They have the same needs and desires as other teen girls do; they can simply achieve their goals more easily because they have money and fame. I don't think that they lack insecurities though. What Kylie did to her lips shows how self conscious she was feeling about them.
> 
> As I said in some of my previous posts here, a part of me feels sorry for them because their life was predetermined for them, they didn't have a choice. Growing up with a camera crew inside their house and having paparazzi following your every move isn't the kind of a life a kid / teen should have. How are they supposed to escape all this if it's all they've ever known?




How did other child stars escape who have only ever known acting or whatever it is that did? It can be done. Fact is they don't want to escape it given the choice.


----------



## berrydiva

charmesh said:


> You don't see Eminem's daughter acting like Kylie. I think she even is in college with a non art/entertainment major. And Ozzie Ozbourne has a daughter who we never saw. If they didn't want to be on the show they didn't have to be, even as minors. But they weren't raised right and that is why we saw them twirling on a stripper pole as little girls.
> 
> And how many child stars actually go on to have normal, productive adult lives? All those Disney/ Nick stars are a perfect example.




This!


----------



## labelwhore04

Encore Hermes said:


> And Hailie graduated  with honors, summa *** laude which I believe is 4.0



That's actually really impressive and makes me happy. It's great when kids of famous rich parents go to college and actually do well. I can't imagine having the discipline to go to school knowing that my dad was Eminem and i would never have to actually work a real job. Good for her though. Not every kid of a celebrity has to turn out to be a complete mess. I think it all comes down to the parenting.


----------



## berrydiva

blackkitty4378 said:


> Unpopular opinion time: I don't really think Kylie is that bad.  Sure, she has fillers/PS but before that I can almost guarantee people were calling her ugly, making fun of her thin lips, etc. It's kind of hypocritical that people will make fun of people's looks, pick them apart, and then shame them for getting work done. It's almost like people expect others to be naturally perfect and up to a certain standard naturally and that's just not how it works. Plus coming from that family with body dysmorphia, what do you expect?
> 
> Sure, her relationship with a 25 year old is totally inappropriate. PMK is purposely exploiting that relationship to get people talking/make money it's kind of sad that she's literally being pimped out and has no guidance or anyone on her side, along with an adolescent brain. I don't care if people say "Oh well if she's going to act grown, I'm going to criticize her like she's grown!" it doesn't change the fact that her brain isn't fully developed yet. Teenagers from all different families/backgrounds make awful decisions but hopefully they have parents to guide them, if not they can end up screwing up their lives.
> 
> I can see how her look would be considered trashier than say, natural model Kendall, but it doesn't really bother me. I don't really think she dresses that provocatively and that different from how other girls her age dress. If you look at it objectively, she was in a one-piece bathing suit in her last photo shoot. I don't think most people would criticize other 17 year old girls for being in a one-piece bathing suit but that's just me. She wears crop tops, shorter shorts like most younger women do.




I'm sorry she dresses like a normal/average 17 year-old? Are we talking about the same Kylie?


----------



## blackkitty4378

I love Eminem. Eminem is a great example of someone who came from a horrible past, and an extremely narcissistic mother, and turned it all around not just for him, but for his own daughter.

You can't really compare Eminem's daughter and Kylie. Eminem's daughter had a much better parent, wasn't in the limelight to be pimped out/picked apart.

We all have reasons for why we are the way we are. Our job as adults is to take responsibility for our own actions, and when you literally haven't been raised, it can make it so difficult to become a normal functioning adult, but it's your job, nonetheless. To quote Eminem, "But how the f*** you supposed to grow up when you weren't raised?"


----------



## lulu212121

Eminem did very well with Hailie, her cousin, too, I believe. Her mom has been unstable at times. She really could have went off the deep end all considering.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

beekmanhill said:


> They didn't murder anyone, rape anyone, beat up anyone.   There are other ways of expressing disapproval, like not watching the show, not buying their products, not following them on social media.    I couldn't boo a 17 year old.



So? That's your choice. Good for you.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/05/19...from-taylor-swifts-bad-blood-video-explained/

Kendall Jenner is beautiful in white while arriving on a boat on Tuesday (May 19) in Cannes, France.

The 19-year-old supermodel is currently in town for the star-studded festival after making an appearance at the 2015 Billboard Music Awards.

Kendalls absence from Taylor Swifts new music video Bad Blood left many fans surprised, but it looks like there was a big reason why!

[Kendall] couldnt do it because she had an out-of-town commitment on shoot day. She was bummed she couldnt but loved the video, a close source shared to E! News.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Poor girl looks so tired. Oh, and is leaving the boat (first pics) not arriving right?


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Encore Hermes said:


> And Hailie graduated  with honors, summa *** laude which I believe is 4.0


I love Eminem, good on him for doing such a good job with her, must not have been easy, but it just goes to show it can be done. I'm sure there are lots of examples of celebrities whose kids turned out to be success stories like Hailie, but let's face it, if your mother was PMK and your sister Kim, you wouldn't stand a chance in hell.


----------



## chowlover2

Prima Ballerina said:


> I love Eminem, good on him for doing such a good job with her, must not have been easy, but it just goes to show it can be done. I'm sure there are lots of examples of celebrities whose kids turned out to be success stories like Hailie, but let's face it, if your mother was PMK and your sister Kim, you wouldn't stand a chance in hell.



Good for him, he must be so proud of her.


----------



## dangerouscurves

blackkitty4378 said:


> I love Eminem. Eminem is a great example of someone who came from a horrible past, and an extremely narcissistic mother, and turned it all around not just for him, but for his own daughter.
> 
> You can't really compare Eminem's daughter and Kylie. Eminem's daughter had a much better parent, wasn't in the limelight to be pimped out/picked apart.
> 
> We all have reasons for why we are the way we are. Our job as adults is to take responsibility for our own actions, and when you literally haven't been raised, it can make it so difficult to become a normal functioning adult, but it's your job, nonetheless. To quote Eminem, "But how the f*** you supposed to grow up when you weren't raised?"




Life is about choices and they choose to be famehos and THOTs. No need to analyze their background and stuff. It's as simple as that.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> I'm sorry she dresses like a normal/average 17 year-old? Are we talking about the same Kylie?




That's probably normal where the poster came from, not where we came from.


----------



## dangerouscurves

beekmanhill said:


> They didn't murder anyone, rape anyone, beat up anyone.   There are other ways of expressing disapproval, like not watching the show, not buying their products, not following them on social media.    I couldn't boo a 17 year old.




When you rape or kill someone, you don't get booed, you go to jail.


----------



## blackkitty4378

dangerouscurves said:


> That's probably normal where the poster came from, not where we came from.



Where are you from? I'm from the US and crop tops and shorter shorts are the norm for teenagers. I get she's had a few scandalous outfits, but as a whole she dresses pretty typical for a young woman here. I understand that other countries, like Middle East countries, for example, have modesty standards. Not like that here, unless, of course, you're at work, school, church, etc.

A one-piece swimsuit, which is what she had on in her last photo shoot, would actually be considered modest by some people here.


----------



## blackkitty4378

dangerouscurves said:


> Life is about choices and they choose to be famehos and THOTs. No need to analyze their background and stuff. It's as simple as that.



Sorry, it's a gossip thread and I'll analyze people as much as I want.


----------



## berrydiva

blackkitty4378 said:


> Where are you from? I'm from the US and crop tops and shorter shorts are the norm for teenagers. I get she's had a few scandalous outfits, but as a whole she dresses pretty typical for a young woman here. I understand that other countries, like Middle East countries, for example, have modesty standards. Not like that here, unless, of course, you're at work, school, church, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> A one-piece swimsuit, which is what she had on in her last photo shoot, would actually be considered modest by some people here.




You should take a look at her IG or something. She doesn't dress like the average teen anymore. I have a teen living with us and she does not dress like Kylie and none of my nieces or cousins or anyone else her age I know dresses like her. She dresses like the average 20-something IG thot

She has a high waisted one-piece on which she's pulling up the sides with thigh high boots on in the pic....that's not normal or modest. She's actively selling her sexuality.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

To dress age-appropriately and not like a Thot now means you're from the Middle East or an ultra- conservative area?  

........


.......... ok.


----------



## blackkitty4378

I don't have a problem with her outfits. I guess I'm a thot.


----------



## usmcwifey

Kylie is not your average teen...she bought a home, stole some girls baby daddy....has had so much plastic surgery done ...all while not even being able to to vote! But unfortunately yes....many younger girls these days dress like mini hookers...it's quite sad....best believe my daughter won't be dressing that way! But that's the problem when you're an uninvolved parent and the child grows basically on their own ...Everything about Kylie screams ...insecure and attention needing (since her own parents don't provide that)


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Kendall has been looking bad lately. 

Kind of OT but where did the term thot come from? I know what it means/stands for, but what's its origin? I'd never heard it until a few months ago and now I hear it all the time. For the record I really hate the term.


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Kendall has been look bad lately.
> 
> Kind of OT but where did the term thot come from? I know what it means/stands for, but what's its origin? I'd never heard it until a few months ago and now I hear it all the time. For the record I really hate the term.




A rapper named Chief Keef first coined the term in one of his songs a few years ago...since, it has showed up in many other songs...now it's a mainstream term. For the record,I love the term...it's more accurate than "bird".


----------



## blackkitty4378

Here are some outfits she's had lately that I think are appropriate:

https://instagram.com/p/239yzMnGj8/?taken-by=kyliejenner
https://instagram.com/p/2wWqIrnGnt/?taken-by=kyliejenner
https://instagram.com/p/2o0c7enGow/?taken-by=kyliejenner
https://instagram.com/p/2fRm3fnGt4/?taken-by=kyliejenner
https://instagram.com/p/2fKQ-anGg_/?taken-by=kyliejenner
https://instagram.com/p/2b4u1XHGnv/?taken-by=kyliejenner


----------



## berrydiva

blackkitty4378 said:


> Here are some outfits she's had lately that I think are appropriate:
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/239yzMnGj8/?taken-by=kyliejenner
> https://instagram.com/p/2wWqIrnGnt/?taken-by=kyliejenner
> https://instagram.com/p/2o0c7enGow/?taken-by=kyliejenner
> https://instagram.com/p/2fRm3fnGt4/?taken-by=kyliejenner
> https://instagram.com/p/2fKQ-anGg_/?taken-by=kyliejenner
> https://instagram.com/p/2b4u1XHGnv/?taken-by=kyliejenner




You conveniently leave out the others such as her Cochella outfit. Plus, you know lots of teens in 5" heels?


----------



## blackkitty4378

berrydiva said:


> You conveniently leave out the others such as her Cochella outfit.



But I said in a previous post that she's had some scandalous outfits before. There's no denying that.

I'm not here to **** shame anyone for their outfits.  Everyone keeps saying she's grown because of her PS, boyfriend, might as well dress the part, too. 

Frankly, I'm more concerned about her being pimped out and other people, like her family, encouraging this behavior, than her actual behavior. But I understand I'm in the minority.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/05/19...from-taylor-swifts-bad-blood-video-explained/
> 
> 
> Kendalls absence from Taylor Swifts new music video Bad Blood left many fans surprised, but it looks like there was a big reason why!
> 
> [Kendall] couldnt do it because she had an out-of-town commitment on shoot day. She was bummed she couldnt but loved the video, a close source shared to E! News.



I would have been surprised if she had been a part of the video.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Me too.


----------



## yajaira

as if she'd give that up


----------



## blackkitty4378

To clarify, I wasn't talking about her Coachella outfit. That outfit was clearly out of line and she was definitely trying to push boundaries with that one.

I was talking about her typical look. I don't have a problem with it and find it age-appropriate. She's may be wearing a crop top or shorts. She may be showing leg above her knee, shoulders, chest, stomach, etc. I personally don't have a problem with that. It's typically hot where she lives and I think she should be able to show skin, *to a certain extent*, without being considered a thot for it. Others may disagree. That's fine.


----------



## ByeKitty

blackkitty4378 said:


> To clarify, I wasn't talking about her Coachella outfit. That outfit was clearly out of line and she was definitely trying to push boundaries with that one.
> 
> I was talking about her typical look. I don't have a problem with it and find it age-appropriate. She's may be wearing a crop top or shorts. She may be showing leg above her knee, shoulders, chest, stomach, etc. I personally don't have a problem with that. It's typically hot where she lives and I think she should be able to show skin, *to a certain extent*, without being considered a thot for it. Others may disagree. That's fine.



The thing about her style is not the amount of skin she shows - or at least not necessarily. I take issue with how suggestive her outfits often are (case in point: http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...redded_shorts_and_a_netted_crop_to-a-204_.jpg). Not always, but often. Add to that the thot-tastic IG shoots in bikini (I really have no other way of describing those!), and yeah... I can't help but come to this conclusion. Of course a pair of skimpy shorts does not make someone a thot, it's the entire package of what they do and how they present themselves to the world.


----------



## blackkitty4378

So, serious question, on a scale of 1-10 on instagram thots, 10 biggest the biggest thot, what would Kylie be?

Can you give me an example on who the biggest, well-known, instagram thot is? Sorry, I'm new to this "thot" concept.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

^^^It's all perception and opinion, so yours isn't wrong.


----------



## beekmanhill

FreeSpirit71 said:


> So? That's your choice. Good for you.



So happy I have your approval. You may continue to boo if that is your choice.


----------



## Eva1991

blackkitty4378 said:


> Unpopular opinion time: I don't really think Kylie is that bad.  Sure, she has fillers/PS but before that I can almost guarantee people were calling her ugly, making fun of her thin lips, etc. It's kind of hypocritical that people will make fun of people's looks, pick them apart, and then shame them for getting work done. It's almost like people expect others to be naturally perfect and up to a certain standard naturally and that's just not how it works. Plus coming from that family with body dysmorphia, what do you expect?
> 
> Sure, her relationship with a 25 year old is totally inappropriate. PMK is purposely exploiting that relationship to get people talking/make money it's kind of sad that she's literally being pimped out and has no guidance or anyone on her side, along with an adolescent brain. I don't care if people say "Oh well if she's going to act grown, I'm going to criticize her like she's grown!" it doesn't change the fact that her brain isn't fully developed yet. Teenagers from all different families/backgrounds make awful decisions but hopefully they have parents to guide them, if not they can end up screwing up their lives.
> 
> I can see how her look would be considered trashier than say, natural model Kendall, but it doesn't really bother me. I don't really think she dresses that provocatively and that different from how other girls her age dress. If you look at it objectively, she was in a one-piece bathing suit in her last photo shoot. I don't think most people would criticize other 17 year old girls for being in a one-piece bathing suit but that's just me. She wears crop tops, shorter shorts like most younger women do.



I agree with everything you said. 

As far as other child stars are concerned, there are lots of them who ended up in rehab and have serious substance abuse problems as well as financial ones. Compared to them, Kylie is doing pretty good. The ones that did go to college and moved on with their lives probably had better supervision. Kendall and Kylie didn't have that.

And I don't think that as minors they had the choice to refuse to be on KUWTK. Come on! Kids so young cannot be blamed for "accepting" to be on a tv show. It was their parents' decision.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

If Kylie's a typical teen girl then thank god I had boys!
Just because she can wear it doesn't mean she should. Whatever happened to self-respect and morals?


----------



## bag-princess

Coach Lover Too said:


> *If Kylie's a typical teen girl then thank god I had boys!*
> Just because she can wear it doesn't mean she should. Whatever happened to self-respect and morals?






AMEN sista!!!!!


i would be looking like that woman in your avatar if one of my boy's brought "her" home with them.


----------



## ByeKitty

blackkitty4378 said:


> So, serious question, on a scale of 1-10 on instagram thots, 10 biggest the biggest thot, what would Kylie be?
> 
> Can you give me an example on who the biggest, well-known, instagram thot is? Sorry, I'm new to this "thot" concept.



It's posts like these that make it at least a 7: https://instagram.com/p/110ThcHGiw/

And this is a straight up 10: https://instagram.com/p/1lsFDVHGsl/?taken-by=kyliejenner
And so is this: https://instagram.com/p/0lILL8HGg1/?taken-by=kyliejenner


----------



## labelwhore04

I never used to have a problem with the way Kylie dressed, because i dressed pretty much the same way in high school. But lately its becoming too much. She takes some pics on IG that are like soft porn, and at 17 thats just wrong


----------



## Coach Lover Too

bag-princess said:


> AMEN sista!!!!!
> 
> 
> i would be looking like that woman in your avatar if one of my boy's brought "her" home with them.


----------



## MJDaisy

what is a thot?


----------



## blackkitty4378

I don't have a problem with women being sexual and owning their sexuality. I understand there's different religions, cultures, etc. that believe differently. Kylie taking bikini pictures? I knew plenty of girls in high school who took pictures of themselves in bikinis all the time at the beach, or just selfies in bikinis. The heels do make it a little much, I'll admit.

The problem I have with the K's, particularly Kim, Khloe, and Kylie, is that their looks are all that they have to bring to the table. They have no education, and seemingly no other hobbies or anything to fall back on. Their whole life revolves around their appearance, whether it's taking selfies or getting papped. It just seems like a very empty existence, and also very temporary since looks fade. Then, once Kim, Khloe, and Kylie are too old to sell themselves anymore, they'll become PMK 2.0 and exploit the next generation.

Definitely not for me or the type of life I would want to live. None of them seem to be very fulfilled, either.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kylie has learned very early on, that sex sells and it shows. She flaunts it. That's my problem. I fear for the younger girls who think she's cool. 

I have boys too, 7 and 5 and I'm glad. I see what my friends go through with their girls..But the other side of this sexualisation of young women is teaching our boys about it, and to respect those same young women. To have boundaries. To do the right thing.

Something that wasn't taught to Tyga. And Kris didn't instill Kylie with enough self-worth to focus on her internal life as well as the exterior.

*gets off soapbox*

NB: Kylie will soon be of an age where she is in charge of her own future. I hope she chooses wisely.


----------



## ByeKitty

blackkitty4378 said:


> I don't have a problem with women being sexual and owning their sexuality. I understand there's different religions, cultures, etc. that believe differently. Kylie taking bikini pictures? I knew plenty of girls in high school who took pictures of themselves in bikinis all the time at the beach, or just selfies in bikinis. The heels do make it a little much, I'll admit.
> 
> The problem I have with the K's, particularly Kim, Khloe, and Kylie, is that their looks are all that they have to bring to the table. They have no education, and seemingly no other hobbies or anything to fall back on. Their whole life revolves around their appearance, whether it's taking selfies or getting papped. It just seems like a very empty existence, and also very temporary since looks fade. Then, once Kim, Khloe, and Kylie are too old to sell themselves anymore, they'll become PMK 2.0 and exploit the next generation.
> 
> Definitely not for me or the type of life I would want to live. None of them seem to be very fulfilled, either.



You kind of make it sound like Khloe was ever a looker!


----------



## Jayne1

Coach Lover Too said:


> If Kylie's a typical teen girl then thank god I had boys!
> Just because she can wear it doesn't mean she should. Whatever happened to self-respect and morals?


Same here -- thank goodness, I have boys!


----------



## Eva1991

Coach Lover Too said:


> If Kylie's a typical teen girl then thank god I had boys!
> Just because she can wear it doesn't mean she should. Whatever happened to self-respect and morals?



Have you taken a look at how teen girls dress these days? The make up they wear to go to school I wouldn't wear it to go clubbing and I'm 24. Short shorts, crop tops and high heels are all they wear. Kylie's not that different. Of course not many girls Kylie's age can afford to buy their shoes from Louboutin or Jimmy Choo but their style is the same; Kylie's clothes are just more expensive, that's the only difference.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Eva1991 said:


> Have you taken a look at how teen girls dress these days? The make up they wear to go to school I wouldn't wear it to go clubbing and I'm 24. Short shorts, crop tops and high heels are all they wear. Kylie's not that different. Of course not many girls Kylie's age can afford to buy their shoes from Louboutin or Jimmy Choo but their style is the same; Kylie's clothes are just more expensive, that's the only difference.



Really? I have to say that's not the case in my country, although some of them do dress a bit more mature than my generation, but then again, doesn't every generation has those couple of girls who act as grown ups? I think that most of girls dress normal.


----------



## michie

Not many teenaged girls are so fashion forward that they're choosing their own style, though. While you may think these girls are dressing _like_ Kylie, the fact may very well be that they're dressing this way _because_ _of_ Kylie...or maybe Beyonce...Rihanna, Nicki Minaj or (insert IG handle here). Never in life have we had so much access to inaccessible people and it definitely reflects throughout society.


----------



## Eva1991

Internet definitely plays a part as well as peer pressure. The fact is that I see more and more teen girls dressing very mature for their age and going clubbing etc. which is definitely disturbing. I've graduated from HS only 7 years ago and it seems like nowadays it's a whole new world. I've had some classmates who used to dress like that (heavy make up, revealing tops etc) but they were the minority. Nowadays though most girls dress like that unfortunately.


----------



## AEGIS

soooo many words for a girl who doesn't even attend school.....irony


----------



## berrydiva

Eva1991 said:


> Have you taken a look at how teen girls dress these days? The make up they wear to go to school I wouldn't wear it to go clubbing and I'm 24. Short shorts, crop tops and high heels are all they wear. Kylie's not that different. Of course not many girls Kylie's age can afford to buy their shoes from Louboutin or Jimmy Choo but their style is the same; Kylie's clothes are just more expensive, that's the only difference.




I would say that we have a healthy sampling of society here and a large enough populous in this city and its surrounding metro area that I would see teens who look like her but I don't...I see no teens ever dressed like her coming out of school, riding the train before/after school, or just around town. I see grown azz women who are going out to party for the night dressed similar to Kylie. So I'm glad I'm missing that or it's staying wherever it is...are they dressed more mature than previous generations? Sure that's the natural order of life, the next generation is going to be more advanced. The internet and social networks speed it up. 

For some reason, the focus or basis of this Kylie is like the average teen argument is solely based on crop tops, swimsuits and shorts. That isn't the case, it's her whole package and her wanting to be objectified in exchange for likes and followers...that's what makes someone a thot. She does all that she can (suggestive outfits, poses, etc) to present herself to the world as nothing more than a sexual object. When you do that, you nor anyone else can be upset when that's how the world responds to you. 

Is the average teen dating 26 year-old men? 

She's influencing and by adults caping for her, theyre condoning.


----------



## berrydiva

blackkitty4378 said:


> But I said in a previous post that she's had some scandalous outfits before. There's no denying that.
> 
> I'm not here to **** shame anyone for their outfits.  Everyone keeps saying she's grown because of her PS, boyfriend, might as well dress the part, too.
> 
> Frankly, I'm more concerned about her being pimped out and other people, like her family, encouraging this behavior, than her actual behavior. But I understand I'm in the minority.




I don't think you're in the minority necessarily...I just think that many people have moved on from feeling bad for her tbh. She brings it on herself, she fully aware of what she's doing and she's making her own decisions.




blackkitty4378 said:


> So, serious question, on a scale of 1-10 on instagram thots, 10 biggest the biggest thot, what would Kylie be?
> 
> Can you give me an example on who the biggest, well-known, instagram thot is? Sorry, I'm new to this "thot" concept.




Just go to IG and search for thot....you'll get plenty. Kylie is hanging with the best of them and I guarantee that most will be grown women.


----------



## Eva1991

berrydiva said:


> I would say that we have a healthy sampling of society here and a large enough populous in this city and its surrounding metro area that I would see teens who look like her but I don't...I see no teens ever dressed like her coming out of school, riding the train before/after school, or just around town. I see grown azz women who are going out to party for the night dressed similar to Kylie. So I'm glad I'm missing that or it's staying wherever it is...are they dressed more mature than previous generations? Sure that's the natural order of life, the next generation is going to be more advanced. The internet and social networks speed it up.
> 
> For some reason, the focus or basis of this Kylie is like the average teen argument is solely based on crop tops, swimsuits and shorts. That isn't the case, it's her whole package and her wanting to be objectified in exchange for likes and followers...that's what makes someone a thot. She does all that she can (suggestive outfits, poses, etc) to present herself to the world as nothing more than a sexual object. When you do that, you nor anyone else can be upset when that's how the world responds to you.
> 
> Is the average teen dating 26 year-old men?
> 
> She's influencing and by adults caping for her, theyre condoning.



I was talking about how they dress not about how they behave in general. In my part of the world I see a lot of teens who dress like Kylie and wear huge amounts of make up on. I don't see teens dating 26 year old men with kids though.


----------



## Encore Hermes

berrydiva said:


> I don't think you're in the minority necessarily...I just think that many people have moved on from feeling bad for her tbh.* She brings it on herself, she fully aware of what she's doing *and she's making her own decisions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just go to IG and search for thot....you'll get plenty. Kylie is hanging with the best of them and I guarantee that most will be grown women.



Like the vine? video where she reached around and put her hand down the front of Kendall's shorts.    fully aware of what she was doing.


----------



## Eva1991

AEGIS said:


> soooo many words for a girl who doesn't even attend school.....irony





(I teach literature for a living though so please excuse me!).


----------



## Humbugged

Cinamonn_girl said:


> I would have been surprised if she had been a part of the video.




Why ? 

Kendall is one of her circle .Taylor carries round a picture of her ,Cara and Kendall dressed up in old timey nightgowns in bed together on her phone (that she happily showed off to Vogue) .Gigi ,Cara,Jourdan and Karlie Kloss might have been her in ,but she is in .Whatever people think of the rest of them people genuinely seem to like her


----------



## berrydiva

Eva1991 said:


> I was talking about how they dress not about how they behave in general. In my part of the world I see a lot of teens who dress like Kylie and wear huge amounts of make up on. I don't see teens dating 26 year old men with kids though.




Is this in a European country? Are there school dress codes?

I can't speak for the rest of the US but we have dress codes here in our schools which contributes to why I see no high school girls dressed like her.


----------



## Eva1991

berrydiva said:


> Is this in a European country? Are there school dress codes?
> 
> I can't speak for the rest of the US but we have dress codes here in our schools which contributes to why I see no high school girls dressed like her.



Yes I live in Europe. Some schools (the private ones) have uniforms but most don't. I went to a private school but we didn't have a uniform back then. It's mandatory to wear a uniform now (in my former school) but students don't like it from what I've heard. In general you don't see many HS students in uniforms here.


----------



## bunnyr

When teens look up to people like Kylie what else can they take example from and learn from? Certainly not how she contributed to society. So it must be the way she dresses and acts. It's sad.


----------



## too through

blackkitty4378 said:


> I don't have a problem with women being sexual and owning their sexuality. I understand there's different religions, cultures, etc. that believe differently. Kylie taking bikini pictures? I knew plenty of girls in high school who took pictures of themselves in bikinis all the time at the beach, or just selfies in bikinis. The heels do make it a little much, I'll admit.
> 
> The problem I have with the K's, particularly Kim, Khloe, and Kylie, is that their looks are all that they have to bring to the table. They have no education, and seemingly no other hobbies or anything to fall back on. Their whole life revolves around their appearance, whether it's taking selfies or getting papped. It just seems like a very empty existence, and also very temporary since looks fade. Then, once Kim, Khloe, and Kylie are too old to sell themselves anymore, they'll become PMK 2.0 and exploit the next generation.
> 
> Definitely not for me or the type of life I would want to live. None of them seem to be very fulfilled, either.


At my daughter's high school there is a dress code.  Students who wear inappropriate clothing (crop tops, short shorts, mini skirts, see through clothing, clothing with offensive slogans or slogans referring to drugs or alcohol) are provided with an alternate outfit to wear.  The school used to send these kids home but learned that sometimes the kids would wear inappropriate clothing so they would get the day off.  

Anyways the clothing the school provides is hideous polyester double knit apparel from the 70s & 80s - think leisure suits for the boys and elastic waistband pants for the girls.


----------



## berrydiva

too through said:


> At my daughter's high school there is a dress code.  Students who wear inappropriate clothing (crop tops, short shorts, mini skirts, see through clothing, clothing with offensive slogans or slogans referring to drugs or alcohol) are provided with an alternate outfit to wear.  The school used to send these kids home but learned that sometimes the kids would wear inappropriate clothing so they would get the day off.
> 
> *Anyways the clothing the school provides is hideous polyester double knit apparel from the 70s & 80s - think leisure suits for the boys and elastic waistband pants for the girls*.


That's awesome!


----------



## berrydiva

Eva1991 said:


> Yes I live in Europe. Some schools (the private ones) have uniforms but most don't. I went to a private school but we didn't have a uniform back then. It's mandatory to wear a uniform now (in my former school) but students don't like it from what I've heard. In general you don't see many HS students in uniforms here.


Public elementary schools have uniforms but the HS kids can wear what they want...they just have dress code rules they have to follow (nothing too short, too tight, offensive, etc) similar to what too through described.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Is this in a European country? Are there school dress codes?
> 
> I can't speak for the rest of the US but we have dress codes here in our schools which contributes to why I see no high school girls dressed like her.




Lol. In Germany I don't see anyone dresses like her. Most teenage girls are in T-shirts and jeans sneakers. They're not allowed to wear too short skirts/dress and no short shorts.


----------



## Eva1991

Public schools here have no uniform at all. Kids can wear what they please. Only some private schools have a dress code but they're the minority. That's why I see lots of teens dressed very mature for their age. 70 - 80% of HS girls wear short shorts here this time of the year. Of course they don't wear heels at school but when they're out with friends they do.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

berrydiva said:


> I would say that we have a healthy sampling of society here and a large enough populous in this city and its surrounding metro area that I would see teens who look like her but I don't...I see no teens ever dressed like her coming out of school, riding the train before/after school, or just around town. I see grown azz women who are going out to party for the night dressed similar to Kylie. So I'm glad I'm missing that or it's staying wherever it is...are they dressed more mature than previous generations? Sure that's the natural order of life, the next generation is going to be more advanced. The internet and social networks speed it up.
> 
> For some reason, the focus or basis of this Kylie is like the average teen argument is solely based on crop tops, swimsuits and shorts. That isn't the case, it's her whole package and her wanting to be objectified in exchange for likes and followers...that's what makes someone a thot. She does all that she can (suggestive outfits, poses, etc) to present herself to the world as nothing more than a sexual object. When you do that, you nor anyone else can be upset when that's how the world responds to you.
> 
> Is the average teen dating 26 year-old men?
> 
> She's influencing and by adults caping for her, theyre condoning.



+1 Exactly!
Course I don't blame Kylie....yet. I blame the fact that neither parent seems to care what she does. I think she's craving attention so badly that she'll do whatever it takes to get it. Honestly, I see her story ending tragically. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## pixiejenna

too through said:


> At my daughter's high school there is a dress code.  Students who wear inappropriate clothing (crop tops, short shorts, mini skirts, see through clothing, clothing with offensive slogans or slogans referring to drugs or alcohol) are provided with an alternate outfit to wear.  The school used to send these kids home but learned that sometimes the kids would wear inappropriate clothing so they would get the day off.
> 
> Anyways the clothing the school provides is hideous polyester double knit apparel from the 70s & 80s - think leisure suits for the boys and elastic waistband pants for the girls.



Lmao that's hilariously awesome. At my HS whenever anyone violated our dress code(simular to your daughters school and my school was a US public school) you were forced to change into your gym uniform.


----------



## chowlover2

too through said:


> At my daughter's high school there is a dress code.  Students who wear inappropriate clothing (crop tops, short shorts, mini skirts, see through clothing, clothing with offensive slogans or slogans referring to drugs or alcohol) are provided with an alternate outfit to wear.  The school used to send these kids home but learned that sometimes the kids would wear inappropriate clothing so they would get the day off.
> 
> Anyways the clothing the school provides is hideous polyester double knit apparel from the 70s & 80s - think leisure suits for the boys and elastic waistband pants for the girls.



Her high school rocks! i love that!


----------



## labelwhore04

I remember in middle school i got sent home for wearing a tank top with my bra straps showing. It was ridiculous. I remember people's parents calling in to complain. There was no dress code in high school though. Girls didn't really dress provocatively to school because it's too cold in Canada for most of the year


----------



## bag-princess

Coach Lover Too said:


>




  these faces!!!!



Eva1991 said:


> *Public schools here have no uniform at all. Kids can wear what they please*. Only some private schools have a dress code but they're the minority. That's why I see lots of teens dressed very mature for their age. 70 - 80% of HS girls wear short shorts here this time of the year. Of course they don't wear heels at school but when they're out with friends they do.





some of our public schools have uniforms.  the one that my boys attend does not.  but their dress code is very strick - for example sweat pants are not allowed!  only for the sports teams.


----------



## labelwhore04

Dress codes in high schools are annoying. High school is the one time in your life you can actually dress how you want. You have your entire working life to adhere to a strict, professional dress code. It's the one time you can have fun with your style, wear sweats everyday, dye your hair pink, etc.


----------



## dangerouscurves

labelwhore04 said:


> Dress codes in high schools are annoying. High school is the one time in your life you can actually dress how you want. You have your entire working life to adhere to a strict, professional dress code. It's the one time you can have fun with your style, wear sweats everyday, dye your hair pink, etc.




We have or had uniform in Indonesia. I think it saves a lot of growing pains for a lot of teenagers. I liked the uniform and no one think they are cooler or nerdy based on the clothing only.


----------



## bunnyr

dangerouscurves said:


> We have or had uniform in Indonesia. I think it saves a lot of growing pains for a lot of teenagers. I liked the uniform and no one think they are cooler or nerdy based on the clothing only.




I agree. Saves parents lots of unnecessary stress too. I have kids now and can totally understand.


----------



## terebina786

When I was in high school, which seems like eons ago, girls weren't allowed to wear halters, thin-strapped tank tops, short shorts, etc.  Now when I drive by my old high school, it's like a free for all lol.. AIn't no one care now.


----------



## guccimamma

i wish my kids had uniforms.


----------



## bag-princess

dangerouscurves said:


> We have or had uniform in Indonesia. I think it saves a lot of growing pains for a lot of teenagers. I liked the uniform and no one think they are cooler or nerdy based on the clothing only.




ITA!   not to mention not having to spend HOURS in the mall while someone searches for the perfect tshirt or pair of jeans!!


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> Sending a message?




Oh I saw this today! Someone pointed out the shirt retails for $1725. Kylie is 17 and the dude is 25? That is funny if that's true.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

dangerouscurves said:


> We have or had uniform in Indonesia. I think it saves a lot of growing pains for a lot of teenagers. I liked the uniform and no one think they are cooler or nerdy based on the clothing only.



We have uniforms through Primary and High School here in Australia as well.  I think the kids look great in them.


----------



## AEGIS

why the uniform talk? they don't go to school


----------



## Lounorada

AEGIS said:


> why the uniform talk? they don't go to school


 
 My thoughts exactly.


----------



## poopsie

so she gets her skool cloze from Thots-R-Us


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> why the uniform talk? they don't go to school


----------



## Eva1991

Now that you mentioned they don't actually go to school, will Kylie graduate from home school this year? lol


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Model Kendall Jenner attends the "Youth" Premiere during the 68th annual Cannes Film Festival on May 20, 2015 in Cannes, France.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> 
> 
> Model Kendall Jenner attends the "Youth" Premiere during the 68th annual Cannes Film Festival on May 20, 2015 in Cannes, France.




She looks pretty! And those jewels are so shiny lol. I love the Alaia dress. The woven fabric of the dress and the details on the edges look very nice.


----------



## B. Jara

berrydiva said:


> I would say that we have a healthy sampling of society here and a large enough populous in this city and its surrounding metro area that I would see teens who look like her but I don't...I see no teens ever dressed like her coming out of school, riding the train before/after school, or just around town. I see grown azz women who are going out to party for the night dressed similar to Kylie. So I'm glad I'm missing that or it's staying wherever it is...are they dressed more mature than previous generations? Sure that's the natural order of life, the next generation is going to be more advanced. The internet and social networks speed it up.
> 
> For some reason, the focus or basis of this Kylie is like the average teen argument is solely based on crop tops, swimsuits and shorts. That isn't the case, it's her whole package and her wanting to be objectified in exchange for likes and followers...that's what makes someone a thot. She does all that she can (suggestive outfits, poses, etc) to present herself to the world as nothing more than a sexual object. When you do that, you nor anyone else can be upset when that's how the world responds to you.
> 
> Is the average teen dating 26 year-old men?
> 
> She's influencing and by adults caping for her, theyre condoning.




I don't see it where I am either, and I am at the high school for drop off and pick up everyday.  Short shorts, sure. High heels, super heavy makeup and the rest of it? Not at all. 

No real dress code rules either, and  about an hour south from Calabasas.


----------



## GoGlam

Some of Kendall's looks have been almost great lately!!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love the outfit and the jewels, but she's not pulling it off. Did she do something to her face? She rarely looks like her pretty self anymore. Maybe it's because she's always making that dead eyed expression. She needs to smile.


----------



## poopsie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I love the outfit and the jewels, but* she's not pulling it off. Did she do something to her face? *She rarely looks like her pretty self anymore. Maybe it's because she's always making that dead eyed expression. She needs to smile.






That outfit is wearing her

She looks particularly chipmunk-cheeked here.  It was the first thing I noticed


----------



## andicandi3x12

Having worked in teen retail for the last 5 years I can tell you teens are not dressing like kylie. (Pac sun, American eagle, zumiez,  etc...) I can also say school dress codes affect what we carry so we don't lose sales. So stores in their price point aren't really carrying the merch. I work in nyc and I see very normal looking jeans and MAYBE a crop top teens.


----------



## BPC

She's a pretty girl, but that's it. There's nothing special there, nothing that makes her stand out. I'm not talking looks either, I mean personality- it's as dead as her expressions.


----------



## stylemepretty

Everything is amazing! Except her.


----------



## twinkle.tink

labelwhore04 said:


> Dress codes in high schools are annoying. High school is the one time in your life you can actually dress how you want. You have your entire working life to adhere to a strict, professional dress code. It's the one time you can have fun with your style, wear sweats everyday, dye your hair pink, etc.





terebina786 said:


> When I was in high school, which seems like eons ago, girls weren't allowed to wear halters, thin-strapped tank tops, short shorts, etc.  Now when I drive by my old high school, it's like a free for all lol.. AIn't no one care now.



In my area a few elementary schools have common dress, which means jeans (no sweats) and 3 colors of shirts they are allowed to wear. 
CA ed code makes it very hard for them to do even this. The whole school must vote, via mail. A certain percent must return the ballots, I can't recall, but it's ridiculously high. Then the affirmative vote is also high, 2/3 rings a bell, but I am a few years from PTA days, I do know it was over a simple 51%.

THEN, even if it passes, CA ed code provides that any parent who wishes may opt out via signed waiver. The school must inform parents of their right to sign a waiver via mail.  Our kids did attend a school with common dress, we did sign the waiver. Really, I didn't care...but my hubby was adamant, it was a violation of their civil rights and hindered their freedom of expression. So we signed the waiver and our kids wore what they wanted. We were not popular, as everyone soon followed soon and the school abandoned the idea within three years. 

When my son was a freshman, about 12 years ago, our HS went to the state board to ask for a 'waiver from the waiver' and to eliminate the voting. They argued it wouldn't pass and even if by some miracle it did, too high a percentage of parents would sign the waiver and make the dress code/common dress pointless. They were deigned. They tried to institute it anyway. As soon as the letter came home, I knew it was illegal. A little digging and I found the minutes from the state board meeting in which they presented and were deigned. I called the school and informed them, I was aware that they skirted the law and what message were they sending the kids? We don't have to follow the law or what the school board says, because we think it's right. WTH! I further expanded my assertion, anyway, one way or another, we would be excising our right to sign a waiver and was basically laughed at.  This girl got a little mad. I called the DO and while they were more PC, they stood by the school. Next I went to local paper and the ACLU. The ACLU got involved and the matter was dropped;  there would be no common dress.

Now as pointed out, that doesn't apply the Kylie as she doesn't attend school...but with all the talk about common dress and uniforms some might find it interesting.

As to way she actually dress, I have said it before....kids in my area dress exactly as she does. The coacherella look, especially, is huge here and can be found everywhere. And yes, I have a 14 year old son, so I see it everyday.  We are very warm, almost year round. Short skirts, short shorts, etc. They are not suppose to wear halters or tanks, but they throw a button up over it and no one cares. I think too many of them do it; it would be administrative nightmare to try and enforce.




Yoshi1296 said:


> She looks pretty! And those jewels are so shiny lol. I love the Alaia dress. The woven fabric of the dress and the details on the edges look very nice.



I agree! I especially love the necklace!


----------



## Encore Hermes

stylemepretty said:


> Everything is amazing! Except her.





And so true


----------



## blackkitty4378

I've always wondered: why does her bellybutton area have a slit like that? I've never seen that on anyone before.


----------



## chareen

blackkitty4378 said:


> I've always wondered: why does her bellybutton area have a slit like that? I've never seen that on anyone before.



+1.  I think her belly button looks weird too.  She should cover it up.  It is cute when it is oval shaped and small.  But hers looks too long and just a slit for some reason.  

Is it me or does her upper lip look full?  I thought she and Kylie had thin lips.

Yeah, in KUWTK, Kendull is really dull.  Even Kylie has more of a personality and that is stretching it.


----------



## madeinnyc

stylemepretty said:


> Everything is amazing! Except her.




Lol you said it perfectly.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I think she looks really pretty in those pictures. I doubt she has much to smile about these days.


----------



## yajaira

she looks mexican in thease pictures


----------



## charmesh

twinkle.tink said:


> In my area a few elementary schools have common dress, which means jeans (no sweats) and 3 colors of shirts they are allowed to wear.
> CA ed code makes it very hard for them to do even this. The whole school must vote, via mail. A certain percent must return the ballots, I can't recall, but it's ridiculously high. Then the affirmative vote is also high, 2/3 rings a bell, but I am a few years from PTA days, I do know it was over a simple 51%.
> 
> THEN, even if it passes, CA ed code provides that any parent who wishes may opt out via signed waiver. The school must inform parents of their right to sign a waiver via mail.  Our kids did attend a school with common dress, we did sign the waiver. Really, I didn't care...but my hubby was adamant, it was a violation of their civil rights and hindered their freedom of expression. So we signed the waiver and our kids wore what they wanted. We were not popular, as everyone soon followed soon and the school abandoned the idea within three years.
> 
> When my son was a freshman, about 12 years ago, our HS went to the state board to ask for a 'waiver from the waiver' and to eliminate the voting. They argued it wouldn't pass and even if by some miracle it did, too high a percentage of parents would sign the waiver and make the dress code/common dress pointless. They were deigned. They tried to institute it anyway. As soon as the letter came home, I knew it was illegal. A little digging and I found the minutes from the state board meeting in which they presented and were deigned. I called the school and informed them, I was aware that they skirted the law and what message were they sending the kids? We don't have to follow the law or what the school board says, because we think it's right. WTH! I further expanded my assertion, anyway, one way or another, we would be excising our right to sign a waiver and was basically laughed at.  This girl got a little mad. I called the DO and while they were more PC, they stood by the school. Next I went to local paper and the ACLU. The ACLU got involved and the matter was dropped;  there would be no common dress.
> 
> Now as pointed out, that doesn't apply the Kylie as she doesn't attend school...but with all the talk about common dress and uniforms some might find it interesting.
> 
> As to way she actually dress, I have said it before....kids in my area dress exactly as she does. The coacherella look, especially, is huge here and can be found everywhere. And yes, I have a 14 year old son, so I see it everyday.  We are very warm, almost year round. Short skirts, short shorts, etc. They are not suppose to wear halters or tanks, but they throw a button up over it and no one cares. I think too many of them do it; it would be administrative nightmare to try and enforce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! I especially love the necklace!


I remember when the elementary school that my boys went to voted for uniforms. I was one of the few parents who voted yes. And uniforms would have saved so many of the parents money. I mean they went to a school where so many kids were on free lunch that they gave it to everyone & started serving breakfast in the classrooms just to make sure kids were eating. I prefer the uniforms because the kids look polished in them. I think the more money you have the less you care about proving it. My youngest son doesn't even own a pair of jeans, so it looks like he's wearing a uniform anyway. 

And now that he is in high school, I don't see girls dressed like Kylie. For one thing it violates the dress code. And I drop him off and pick him up. Once when I was waiting for him in the grassy area, an administrator came up to me and told me I was violating the dress code (she thought I was a student), and I was wearing a sundress with straps that showed my bra. So dress codes are enforced even in liberal California.


----------



## dangerouscurves

chareen said:


> +1.  I think her belly button looks weird too.  She should cover it up.  It is cute when it is oval shaped and small.  But hers looks too long and just a slit for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it me or does her upper lip look full?  I thought she and Kylie had thin lips.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, in KUWTK, Kendull is really dull.  Even Kylie has more of a personality and that is stretching it.




What?!?! It's a belly button!!! Ok, this is just weird. Does that mean people with cankles should not wear skirts? SMGDH.


----------



## chareen

dangerouscurves said:


> What?!?! It's a belly button!!! Ok, this is just weird. Does that mean people with cankles should not wear skirts? SMGDH.



Yup, just like women with cellulite should not wear short shorts.  Oh.. if I can erase those memories of the view!  My eyes hurt just thinking about it.


----------



## myown

does normal belly really bend inside?


----------



## lala1

I think she looks amazing in that dress, and love the lipstick color.


----------



## judymercer

very ordinary face, pretty?


----------



## beekmanhill

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I love the outfit and the jewels, but she's not pulling it off. Did she do something to her face? She rarely looks like her pretty self anymore. Maybe it's because she's always making that dead eyed expression. She needs to smile.



The dress is spectacular, but I agree, something is off with her face.  I hope she didn't do fillers.   
She is a very pretty girl but doesn't have model presence.


----------



## Eva1991

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> Model Kendall Jenner attends the "Youth" Premiere during the 68th annual Cannes Film Festival on May 20, 2015 in Cannes, France.



The dress is beautiful but it's overpowering her. She looks like Kourtney here.


----------



## Lounorada

stylemepretty said:


> Everything is amazing! Except her.



This.


----------



## berrydiva

chareen said:


> Yup, just like women with cellulite should not wear short shorts.  Oh.. if I can erase those memories of the view!  My eyes hurt just thinking about it.




Oh well this just about covers most women.


----------



## mcb100

chareen said:


> Yup, just like women with cellulite should not wear short shorts.  Oh.. if I can erase those memories of the view!  My eyes hurt just thinking about it.


 
I'm all for the fact that some people shouldn't be wearing revealing things, but I think you might be forgetting the practicality of some clothing. A lot of people need to wear shorts regardless of cellulite because they live in such hot climates like Florida and California.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

There is nothing wrong with that girl's belly button, lol.

I like the Alaia look but she isn't owning it.


----------



## shiny_things

chareen said:


> Yup, just like women with cellulite should not wear short shorts.  Oh.. if I can erase those memories of the view!  My eyes hurt just thinking about it.



Well considering the vast majority of women have cellulite no matter how in shape they are, that's the shorts/mini skirt industry down the pan....

I've seen belly buttons like hers before, normally to do with how the muscles are in the tummy.


----------



## poopsie

chareen said:


> Yup, just like women with cellulite should not wear short shorts.  Oh.. if I can erase those memories of the view!  My eyes hurt just thinking about it.





 Let me show you my varicose veins ----they would probably blow the top of your skull off.


----------



## bisousx

poopsie said:


> Let me show you my varicose veins ----they would probably blow the top of your skull off.


----------



## Lounorada

poopsie said:


> Let me show you my varicose veins ----they would probably blow the top of your skull off.


----------



## blackkitty4378

I don't think she should cover it up. I just have never seen a bellybutton like that.  I was wondering if there was a story behind it, like if she got surgery there or something. That's what it looks like to me, like there's a scar or it's rearranged (not quite the right word) or something.


----------



## knics33

chareen said:


> Yup, just like women with cellulite should not wear short shorts.  Oh.. if I can erase those memories of the view!  My eyes hurt just thinking about it.



_Please _tell me you are being sarcastic...


----------



## knics33

poopsie said:


> Let me show you my varicose veins ----they would probably blow the top of your skull off.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

amfAR's 22nd Cinema Against AIDS Gala, Presented By Bold Films And Harry Winston at Hotel du Cap-Eden-Roc on May 21, 2015 in Cap d'Antibes, France.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Another lovely dress on a bored, sad, angry looking girl!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

My first reaction looking at the photo's was that Kendall and the others girls can't stand each other.


----------



## YSoLovely

Kendall bores me to tears.


----------



## poopsie

knics33 said:


> _Please _tell me you are being sarcastic...





Sadly, based on what they posted on other threads, I doubt that they were. 

Ageism abounds in this forum. Reading Kris' thread makes my blood boil-----all the things women over 50 should and shouldn't be doing/wearing.


----------



## Ms.parker123

Perfect body, perfect height its just that boring non-edgy face that kills me. She needs to embrace her inner bad b*****


----------



## poopsie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Another lovely dress on a bored, sad, angry looking girl!


 


So true.

I love the pic where the rest are blowing kisses and she chooses not to. After all the duck faces she has made she opts out _now_?


----------



## knics33

I think she is bringing it here more than usual TBH. That dress is stunning!


----------



## BPC

She's so plain.. I.. just.. don't.. get.. it..
Like a little girl playing dress up. 

^^ She looks just like Kris in that second pic.


----------



## blackkitty4378

poopsie said:


> Sadly, based on what they posted on other threads, I doubt that they were.
> 
> *Ageism abounds in this forum. Reading Kris' thread makes my blood boil-----all the things women over 50 should and shouldn't be doing/wearing.*



+1. Along with the body shaming (of any age) and internalized misogyny.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

poopsie said:


> I love the pic where the rest are blowing kisses and she chooses not to. After all the duck faces she has made she opts out _now_?



She looks like she's in pain and/or disgusted in that photo.


----------



## blackkitty4378

I thought she looked better here than she did yesterday. 1st pic and 8th pic&#8230; she looks like she's trying to give a little something. Hey, at least she's trying.


----------



## stylemepretty

It looks like she has no idea what she's doing there or what to do with that dress. Or that body.


----------



## ByeKitty

She looks gorgeous there, that dress fits her really nicely.


----------



## ByeKitty

poopsie said:


> Sadly, based on what they posted on other threads, I doubt that they were.
> 
> Ageism abounds in this forum. Reading Kris' thread makes my blood boil-----all the things women over 50 should and shouldn't be doing/wearing.



I didn't read that as ageism... I'm in my 20s and at a healthy weight and according to her definition, I should not wear shorts.


----------



## berrydiva

That color looks great on Kendall. I love the dress too.


----------



## bisousx

Kendall is blowing the other girls out of the water with that crop top/dress thing she's wearing.


----------



## berrydiva

blackkitty4378 said:


> +1. Along with the body shaming (of any age) and *internalized misogyny*.


Say what now?


----------



## Eva1991

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> amfAR's 22nd Cinema Against AIDS Gala, Presented By Bold Films And Harry Winston at Hotel du Cap-Eden-Roc on May 21, 2015 in Cap d'Antibes, France.



Love this dress; she looks gorgeous here.


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> Model Kendall Jenner attends the "Youth" Premiere during the 68th annual Cannes Film Festival on May 20, 2015 in Cannes, France.




i love this outfit!!!  werk it kendall!!! 





poopsie said:


> Let me show you my varicose veins ----they would probably blow the top of your skull off.





    omgoodness!!  i was in mid yawn and read this and i almost choked!!!


----------



## twinkle.tink

I really like everything about the latest look. I really love her hair and make up and I think her body looks incredible!

Then again, I am pretty easy to please


----------



## Lounorada

Kendull looks really out of place at the amfAR gala and her face says the same thing. 
Her outfit is lovely but not on her, she has zero confidence to wear it well and hasn't the faintest idea how to pose (and they call her a 'model' )


----------



## blackkitty4378

berrydiva said:


> Say what now?



Body shaming is a huge part of it, I consider ageism a part of it, just basically saying degrading things like calling them s**** and whores (well as I learned recently, some of these women literally sell their body for money, so I guess the term "whore" is appropriate) 

Not so much here, but reading some of the comments on Lipstick Alley makes my blood boil right along with poopsie.


----------



## beekmanhill

knics33 said:


> I think she is bringing it here more than usual TBH. That dress is stunning!



That Calvin Klein dress is spectacular on her body.  Design and color are perfect on her body.

All the models look a bit wilted.  Must be humid there.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall Jenner showed off just a flash of her tummy as she headed out in Cannes on Thursday. 

The 19-year-old looked lovely in a cream cropped jumper which had a fringed panel at the hem and on the sleeves as she was pictured leaving the exclusive Hotel Martinez. 

Heading to another hotel - The Majestic, the reality star and model teamed the number with a crisp pair of low-slung cream trousers. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nged-cropped-jumper-Cannes.html#ixzz3aoVkuOKP


----------



## shoegal

I think Monica does a great age appropriate job on Kendall. She wears clothes well with just enough edge. I wouldn't say Kendall has style as she employs a stylist (other than approving the selections) but Monica gets it right with her.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

knics33 said:


> I think she is bringing it here more than usual TBH. That dress is stunning!



I agree! She reminds me a little bit of a young Sandra Bullock in these pics.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's one of the most influential models of the moment - and Kendall Jenner showed off her sartorial prowess once again on Thursday.

The 19-year-old attended the launch of the new Fendi by Karl Lagerfeld book during the 68th annual Cannes Film Festival and looked incredible in a strapless dress. 

The light blue form-fitting number suited Kendall perfectly and it had white and gold embellishments running down the front. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ue-embellished-dress-Fendi.html#ixzz3aor5OYd7


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> Say what now?



Girl....


----------



## princess101804

serious question, are all the models there as escorts? isn't this a film festival why else would they be there?


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

amfAR's 22nd Cinema Against AIDS Gala, Presented By Bold Films And Harry Winston at Hotel du Cap-Eden-Roc on May 21, 2015 in Cap d'Antibes, France.


----------



## redney

She's a cute 19 year old when she smiles.

Her "serious" Zoolander model face looks meh.


----------



## littlerock

princess101804 said:


> serious question, are all the models there as escorts? isn't this a film festival why else would they be there?



Because it's the "in" thing to do. Be seen and photographed at the hot spots where are the elite are. Plus, they probably have some shoots there or nearby. Wasn't Kendall just at a launch?


----------



## poopsie

princess101804 said:


> serious question, are all the models there as escorts? isn't this a film festival why else would they be there?






You could be right...................does that look like rug burn on her knee or has it always been there?


----------



## ByeKitty

princess101804 said:


> serious question, are all the models there as escorts? isn't this a film festival why else would they be there?



Well I did read something about some Karl Lagerfeld book release or something... He probably had his "favorite models" fly in for that.

Also, may I say that Lara Stone looks a right mess here? I'm surprised her boob didn't fall out of that dress.


----------



## chowlover2

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> There is nothing wrong with that girl's belly button, lol.
> 
> I like the Alaia look but she isn't owning it.



Nobody wears Alaia like Naomi Campbell!


----------



## wildblood

You'd think kneepads would be in the escort welcome package.


----------



## SpeedyJC

redney said:


> She's a cute 19 year old when she smiles.
> 
> Her "serious" Zoolander model face looks meh.



I totally agree. I think she looks great in photos when she is out and about but her modeling shots are such a bore.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> 
> 
> amfAR's 22nd Cinema Against AIDS Gala, Presented By Bold Films And Harry Winston at Hotel du Cap-Eden-Roc on May 21, 2015 in Cap d'Antibes, France.




I love Jourdan's face!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

chowlover2 said:


> Nobody wears Alaia like Naomi Campbell!




And Stephanie Seymour.


----------



## chowlover2

dangerouscurves said:


> And Stephanie Seymour.



Agreed!


----------



## charmesh

BPC said:


> She's so plain.. I.. just.. don't.. get.. it..
> Like a little girl playing dress up.
> 
> ^^ She looks just like Kris in that second pic.


I'm surprised Kris didn't try to tag along.


----------



## Encore Hermes

charmesh said:


> I'm surprised Kris didn't try to tag along.



After her latest pics from the Met,  she might have gone straight to the dentist 

Do not pass go, do not collect 200$


----------



## stylemepretty

Those knees have been put to work.


----------



## berrydiva

littlerock said:


> Because it's the "in" thing to do. Be seen and photographed at the hot spots where are the elite are. Plus, they probably have some shoots there or nearby. Wasn't Kendall just at a launch?




Or because they are actually escorts at times...


----------



## twinkle.tink

Having recreational sex does not make one an escort.

 I don't understand the need (not you Berry, just in society at large) to fill in the blanks negatively, jump to the worse possible conclusions.

They are young, they are in shape, they live pretty carefree lives...I know what I was like at that age.


----------



## riaswe

twinkle.tink said:


> having recreational sex does not make one an escort.
> 
> I don't understand the need (not you berry, just in society at large) to fill in the blanks negatively, jump to the worse possible conclusions.
> 
> They are young, they are in shape, they live pretty carefree lives...i know what i was like at that age.



exactly


----------



## myown

the purple dress isn´t pretty IMO. don´t know why you ladies like that dress. also her hair looks bad. 
she somehow doesn't look happy at all


----------



## beekmanhill

She looks great in the Fendi outfit outdoors.  I think that is her metier and even if she didn't have a famous name,she  might have made it in Teen Vogue and mags that feature California casual stuff.   

High fashion just isn't her thing.


----------



## Caz71

FreeSpirit71 said:


> We have uniforms through Primary and High School here in Australia as well.  I think the kids look great in them.



Yes and not just the private schools. I never ustand when u watch an American teen movie. No uniforms!!


----------



## blackkitty4378

Kendall's been to Dubai right? That's pretty obvious she escorted there. How can you tell if she's just going to something like this if she's escorting or not?


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Sasha2012 said:


> She's one of the most influential models of the moment - and Kendall Jenner showed off her sartorial prowess once again on Thursday.
> 
> The 19-year-old attended the launch of the new Fendi by Karl Lagerfeld book during the 68th annual Cannes Film Festival and looked incredible in a strapless dress.
> 
> The light blue form-fitting number suited Kendall perfectly and it had white and gold embellishments running down the front.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ue-embellished-dress-Fendi.html#ixzz3aor5OYd7



That blonde girl, in the middle on the last photo, who is she? She's stunning.



blackkitty4378 said:


> Kendall's been to Dubai right? That's pretty obvious she escorted there. How can you tell if she's just going to something like this if she's escorting or not?



I was in Dubai as well. _Obviously_, I escorted there as well. *eye roll* Why would you think that every damn model on this world is also an escort?


----------



## sally.m

Kylie Jenner has been dating Tyga since the fall.
And if a selfie from Thursday is any indication, things have gotten serious between the 17-year-old reality star and the 25-year-old rapper.
In an image taken from the passenger seat of a car, the Keeping Up With The Kardashians star is seen with a gold band on her wedding finger.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...band-wedding-finger-selfie.html#ixzz3arQ0joRH 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## blackkitty4378

> I was in Dubai as well. _Obviously_, I escorted there as well. *eye roll* Why would you think that every damn model on this world is also an escort?



I would have never believed anything like that either, but I recently learned that there's been well documented scenarios of celebrities/models getting paid to be "dates" with wealthy men in Dubai.

I'm not the one to ask about it, perhaps one of the more seasoned people in this forum can explain it to you.


----------



## blackkitty4378

sally.m said:


> Kylie Jenner has been dating Tyga since the fall.
> And if a selfie from Thursday is any indication, things have gotten serious between the 17-year-old reality star and the 25-year-old rapper.
> In an image taken from the passenger seat of a car, the Keeping Up With The Kardashians star is seen with a gold band on her wedding finger.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...band-wedding-finger-selfie.html#ixzz3arQ0joRH
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



Ok I don't believe that it's really a wedding band at all. I think we're blatantly getting punked at this point probably have been for a while.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

blackkitty4378 said:


> I would have never believed anything like that either, but I recently learned that there's been well documented scenarios of celebrities/models getting paid to be "dates" with wealthy men in Dubai.
> 
> I'm not the one to ask about it, perhaps one of the more seasoned people in this forum can explain it to you.



There's been rumours of escorting, especially in Cannes, hence the rise of the term "yacht girls" and in the past decade Dubai has come onto the radar. But I don't believe EVERYONE who goes there, is there for that reason.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

blackkitty4378 said:


> I would have never believed anything like that either, but I recently learned that there's been well documented scenarios of celebrities/models getting paid to be "dates" with wealthy men in Dubai.
> 
> I'm not the one to ask about it, perhaps one of the more seasoned people in this forum can explain it to you.



There's no need for explaining anything to me considering that I have only said that it is impossible that *every* model/singer/actress goes to Dubai because of that reason.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> There's been rumours of escorting, especially in Cannes, hence the rise of the term "yacht girls" and in the past decade Dubai has come onto the radar. But I don't believe EVERYONE who goes there, is there for that reason.



Exactly.


----------



## blackkitty4378

Neither do I lol&#8230;

Thought the general consensus was that PMK had Kendall go to Dubai for escorting? Guess not&#8230; my bad.


----------



## blackkitty4378

Cinamonn_girl said:


> There's no need for explaining anything to me considering that I have only said that it is impossible that *every* model/singer/actress goes to Dubai because of that reason.



Yes but we were talking about Kendall. Kendall is not everyone.


----------



## Lounorada

chowlover2 said:


> Nobody wears Alaia like Naomi Campbell!



This.


----------



## Lounorada

wildblood said:


> You'd think kneepads would be in the escort welcome package.


----------



## Lounorada

Cinamonn_girl said:


> That blonde girl, in the middle on the last photo, who is she? She's stunning.



Josephine Skriver


----------



## ChanelMommy

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I love the outfit and the jewels, but she's not pulling it off. Did she do something to her face? She rarely looks like her pretty self anymore. Maybe it's because she's always making that dead eyed expression. She needs to smile.



I think it's the heavy makeup?


----------



## Sasha2012

She put on a spectacular display at the 22nd annual amfAR Gala in France on Thursday evening in a stunning mauve ensemble by Calvin Klein.

And Kendall Jenner managed to make the transition from princess to party girl with ease as she was pictured making her way to Chris Brown concert at the VIP Room in Cannes after attending to star-studded charity bash.

Her amazing full skirt was swapped for a sexy figure-hugging mini as she put her lithe physique on show while heading into the JW Marriott Hotel.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Chris-Brown-concert-Cannes.html#ixzz3as425TZn


----------



## CobaltBlu

Ok we get it, you have a big skirt.


----------



## Sasha2012

more pictures.

via daily mail


----------



## nillacobain

byekitty said:


> well i did read something about some karl lagerfeld book release or something... He probably had his "favorite models" fly in for that.
> 
> *also, may i say that lara stone looks a right mess here? I'm surprised her boob didn't fall out of that dress.*



ita


----------



## whimsic

Kendall only looks like a model when she's by herself or next to her sisters. Next to other models, not so much..


----------



## Lounorada

She really looks like Kylie in that last set of pics.


----------



## Lounorada

Joan Smalls outshines all the other models in those pics IMO. My eyes just gravitate towards her, girl is stunning and I love her Givenchy dress.
Lara Stone looks a sloppy mess


----------



## labelwhore04

I dont like her hair. It looks like a sloppy stringy mess. It really ruins the look for me. The dress looks great on her.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

CobaltBlu said:


> Ok we get it, you have a big skirt.



I know, right? 

Also, her hair looks so stringy in these pics.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Lounorada said:


> Josephine Skriver



Thanks. That girl is simply stunning.



Lounorada said:


> Joan Smalls outshines all the other models in those pics IMO. My eyes just gravitate towards her, girl is stunning and I love her Givenchy dress.
> Lara Stone looks a sloppy mess



Joan always outshines everyone else on every damn photo if you ask me


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> amfAR's 22nd Cinema Against AIDS Gala, Presented By Bold Films And Harry Winston at Hotel du Cap-Eden-Roc on May 21, 2015 in Cap d'Antibes, France.



The girl in the gold dress looks TRASHED!



Lounorada said:


> Joan Smalls outshines all the other models in those pics IMO. My eyes just gravitate towards her, girl is stunning and I love her Givenchy dress.
> *Lara Stone looks a sloppy mess *


who is this?


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Ladybug09 said:


> The girl in the gold dress looks TRASHED!
> 
> who is this?



The girl in the gold dress is Lara Stone who is one of the most famous models in the world.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Kylie is creating a YT channel for make up LOL


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I think Kendall looks super cute when she's laughing. She looks like Sweet 16 and Kylie looks like Not so sweet 69.


----------



## Swanky

I think Kendall is cute and I liked the dress!


I think it's silly to assume all or most celebs that go to Dubai or Cannes are escorting. .  . 
Some? Sure.  Most?  Not IMO.


----------



## V0N1B2

The side-eye, it's giving me life...
That look on Kendall's face is not one of a model.  It's a look of "I know I don't deserve to be in such company as supermodels who've worked their asses off to get where they are while I'm only here becasue of my family's connections", but it you want to call it lack of confidence, you may 
She doesn't give good face.
BTW: that blue dress on the shadegiver is stunning.


----------



## Ladybug09

Cinamonn_girl said:


> The girl in the gold dress is Lara Stone who is one of the most famous models in the world.



Not in my world.


----------



## Lounorada

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Thanks. That girl is simply stunning.
> 
> 
> *
> Joan always outshines everyone else on every damn photo if you ask me*



THIS, all day every day!  Joan is what you call a supermodel 

And I agree, Josephine is beautiful.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

swanky mama of three said:


> i think kendall is cute and i liked the dress!
> 
> 
> I think it's silly to assume all or most celebs that go to dubai or cannes are escorting. .  .
> Some? Sure.  Most?  Not imo.


  +1


----------



## klatte

swanky mama of three said:


> i think kendall is cute and i liked the dress!
> 
> 
> I think it's silly to assume all or most celebs that go to dubai or cannes are escorting. .  .
> Some? Sure.  Most?  Not imo.




+2


----------



## blackkitty4378

If Kendall is going to Dubai and hanging out with men on a yacht, what reason is there to believe that she's different than any of these "yacht girls"? Is it her character? Is it the fact that she's a model and has a career? What is it?

I'm new to this concept, and am genuinely curious what people think.

I never said that "all" people/celebrities who go to Dubai escort. That's ridiculous. Kendall's going to Dubai fit the profile of the ones who do go to Dubai to escort, though. All I'm saying.


----------



## tabasc0

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think Kendall is cute and I liked the dress!
> 
> 
> I think it's silly to assume all or most celebs that go to Dubai or Cannes are escorting. .  .
> Some? Sure.  Most?  Not IMO.





blackkitty4378 said:


> If Kendall is going to Dubai and hanging out with men on a yacht, what reason is there to believe that she's different than any of these "yacht girls"? Is it her character? Is it the fact that she's a model and has a career? What is it?
> 
> I'm new to this concept, and am genuinely curious what people think.
> 
> I never said that "all" people/celebrities who go to Dubai escort. That's ridiculous. Kendall's going to Dubai fit the profile of the ones who do go to Dubai to escort, though. All I'm saying.



Although, I do believe there are certain celebrities who are linked to escort stories, I think it might not be the case whenever a celebrity visits here. I'm from Dubai and I have a few friends who work at Dubai Tourism Authority and from what I know is that some celebrities receive invitations from the authority itself during special occasions. (For example, like New Year's when Kendall Jenner, Selena Gomez, and Shay Mitchell were invited). I enjoyed Shay's pictures though, I felt that she did a good job at showing/promoting Dubai to her followers on instagram. Kendall on the other hand, had suspicious pictures like the one from the private island?


----------



## Encore Hermes

don't know if Kendull is escorting but it wouldn't surprise me.  I don't think anyone in the K family attaches a high moral price to sex. High price yes,  but I don't believe any of them would hold off having sexual relations for (real) dating or relationships if they could make really good money, gifts, or connections. 

And isn't Carla (Kim's friend)  doing some sort of connections business in Dubai that sounds rather vague?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Well I'm holding out hope that she's not. I would hope someone in that family has some self-respect. Course nothing surprises me anymore.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kendall has been looking fairly decent in Cannes....I just wish she would do something with that hair.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Ladybug09 said:


> Not in my world.



Who is the most famous in your world?


----------



## ByeKitty

Ladybug09 said:


> Not in my world.



In the fashion world it is... She was Carine's muse for quite some time.


----------



## twinkle.tink

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kendall has been looking fairly decent in Cannes....I just wish she would do something with that hair.



 I love it this way.


----------



## AEGIS

idk if kendall escorts but it would not surprise me if she has/did
she got those jobs prolly via combination of her mom, kanye, and her work on her back most likely

it doesn't surprise me if any and/or all of them escort
and i dont think it's all celebs...like do i think beyonce is escorting when she is in dubai? no

she looks awful in Cannes on the red carpet...this girl only seems to look good on instagram or in real casual things.....and i think she has a weird belly button too--like a tummy tuck one...


----------



## Kansashalo

Glitterandstuds said:


> Kylie is creating a YT channel for make up LOL









Someone *PLEASE* give this child some form of a life goal.  



blackkitty4378 said:


> If Kendall is going to Dubai and hanging out with men on a yacht, what reason is there to believe that she's different than any of these "yacht girls"? Is it her character? Is it the fact that she's a model and has a career? What is it?
> 
> I'm new to this concept, and am genuinely curious what people think.
> 
> I never said that "all" people/celebrities who go to Dubai escort. That's ridiculous. Kendall's going to Dubai fit the profile of the ones who do go to Dubai to escort, though. All I'm saying.



I get what you're saying specifically about Kendall.  I wouldn't doubt it at all given this family.  In the past, Kim has been paid to "escort" men to parties so I could certainly see her encouraging Kendall to do the same.


----------



## Lounorada

AEGIS said:


> idk if kendall escorts but it would not surprise me if she has/did
> she got those jobs prolly via combination of her mom, kanye, and her work on her back most likely
> 
> it doesn't surprise me if any and/or all of them escort
> and i dont think it's all celebs...like do i think beyonce is escorting when she is in dubai? no
> 
> she looks awful in Cannes on the red carpet...this girl only seems to look good on instagram or in real casual things.....and i think she has a weird belly button too--like a tummy tuck one...



+1 to all of this.


----------



## michie

Kansashalo said:


> I get what you're saying specifically about Kendall.  I wouldn't doubt it at all given this family.  In the past, Kim has been paid to "escort" men to parties so I could certainly see her encouraging Kendall to do the same.



Isn't the same thing said about Naomi Campbell, hob-nobbing with political leaders (the main ones who are said to pass women around) and her "charity" work? We all know their charities are sometimes as bogus as they are.


----------



## AEGIS

michie said:


> Isn't the same thing said about Naomi Campbell, hob-nobbing with political leaders (the main ones who are said to pass women around) and her "charity" work? We all know their charities are sometimes as bogus as they are.



Wouldn't surprise me if she has.....she had a really low period for awhile...it's now that she's kinda back.  Girl was getting blood diamonds


----------



## Jayne1

michie said:


> Isn't the same thing said about Naomi Campbell, hob-nobbing with political leaders (the main ones who are said to pass women around) and her "charity" work? We all know their charities are sometimes as bogus as they are.


Naomi Campbell was with the billionaire Russian mobster's GF for the longest while. I thought it was legit! I thought they were a real couple, but apparently, she was paid to act as his&#8230; companion?  Girlfriend? Spokesmodel?  Whatever, it wasn't love, it was business.

And now it's over, so she's back in her other line of business, the modelling one.


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Monte Carlo. (May 23)


----------



## Swanky

*Party girls on the French Riviera! Kendall Jenner strips down to  skimpy purple bikini as she joins model pals Gigi Hadid, Bella Hadid and  Hailey Baldwin on a luxury yacht*

Accompanied  by some of her close friends including Hailey Baldwin as well as  sisters Gigi and Bella Hadid, the American beauty appeared to be in  content and relaxed spirits as she had fun and posed for pictures with  her crew.





 

Party girls on the French Riviera!  Kendall Jenner stripped down to a skimpy bikini as she joined model  pals on a luxury yacht in Monte Carlo on Saturday afternoon





 
The 19-year-old was  certainly the centre of attention when she stepped out onto the deck,  displaying her svelte body in a plum-coloured bikini





 

The skimpy two-piece made the most of her slender frame and emphasised  her tiny waist to perfection as she enjoyed spending some quality time  with her girlfriends 

She was accompanied by some of her close friends including Gigi Hadid, Bella Hadid and Hailey Baldwin
A vision: Hailey, 18, paraded her lean physique in a white swimsuit two-piece with mesh detail





 
The girls all happily obliged in taking a series of photos - which were posted on their social media sites 






 
Kendall spent most of her day cruising on a luxury vessel with her friends

With her brunette tresses pulled into a carefree hairdo, Kendall allowed her natural beauty to shine with minimal makeup.
Gigi,  20, sported a graphic monochrome print bikini, while Bella Hadid, 18,  showcased her slender figurine in a two-tone ensemble.
Hailey,  also 18, paraded her lean physique in a white swimsuit two-piece with  mesh detail, while she tied up her dark locks in a high bun away from  her face.
She  later took to her social media sites to share a series of pictures and  tweeted: 'feeling very blessed! needed some time with my girls just to  hang.' [sic]

The foursome have  joined many other famous faces in Monaco for the Monaco Grand Prix over  the weekend, many of whom have headed west across the French Riviera  from Cannes to the principality


The holiday continues: Kendall also  posted a collection of photographs from a luxury yacht as she made her  way to Monaco for the Grand Prix

The girls have been friends for years, with sisters Gigi and Bella  having known the likes of Kendall and Hailey for a long time
And now that they're all  models in their own right, with successful careers to boot and huge  followings on social media apiece, it's no wonder they were well and  truly ready for a day of sun, sea and sexy selfies together after  storming the Cannes Film Festival

But as a privileged  member of one of the most famous families in the world - the  Kardashian-Jenners - Kendall has been able to enjoy the finer things in  life from a young age, including luxurious holidays on yachts and  learning how to ride a jet-ski

As  well as sunning themselves on the deck of the luxury liner, and taking  cursory pictures, the girls enjoyed some typical sea-faring activities.
Kendall  led the way as she slipped into a wetsuit and the required life-jacket  covering her slim figure entirely before climbing down the ladder of the  luxury liner.
However,  despite the famously unflattering style of water gear, the younger  sister of Kim, Kourtney and Khloe Kardashian still managed to look  inexplicably wonderful, proving her worth as one of the world's most  hotly-tipped models. 




 

Kendall was the first of the girls to slip into a wetsuit and  protective life-jacket, preparing to get some action into her day

After being helped onto a lurid green jet-ski by a a male companion, she was off, whizzing across the Med like an absolute pro.
The  model showed she can do more than just strut up and down a runway and  pose for stunning red carpet photos as she eased her way across the  ocean speedily and with panache, standing up on the sea vehicle for good  measure.
As  a privileged member of one of the most famous families in the world -  the Kardashian-Jenners - Kendall has been able to enjoy the finer things  in life from a young age, including luxurious holidays on yachts and  learning how to ride a jet-ski. 





 

Off she goes! Tearing across the sea like a professional, Kendall couldn't take the smile off her face
She proved she has not just a knack for using a jet-ski, but that she's a fan of high speeds and making waves





 
Meanwhile, Bella,  Hailey and Gigi - also ready in their wetsuits - looked a touch bored  while Kendall had the first go
The girls have been friends for years, with sisters Gigi and Bella having known the likes of Kendall and Hailey for a long time.
And  now that they're all models in their own right, with successful careers  to boot and huge followings on social media apiece, it's no wonder they  were well and truly ready for a day of sun, sea and sexy selfies  together after storming the Cannes Film Festival.
The  foursome have joined many other famous faces in Monaco for the Monaco  Grand Prix over the weekend, many of whom have headed west across the  French Riviera from Cannes to the principality. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ailey-Baldwin-luxury-yacht.html#ixzz3b4NArva7
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Swanky

Oops, got distracted and took me too long to post - cross posted!


----------



## AEGIS

Jayne1 said:


> Naomi Campbell was the billionaire Russian mobster's GF for the longest while. I thought it was legit! I thought they were a real couple, but apparently, she was paid to act as his companion?  Girlfriend? Spokesmodel?  Whatever, it wasn't love, it was business.
> 
> And now it's over, so she's back in her other line of business, the modelling one.



it was? i know she'd vacation with him and his wife


----------



## AEGIS

......whose boat is that?
find that out and you find the $$$$$


----------



## Encore Hermes

My guess is that they  hired the boat for a couple hours for the staged  pap pics.


----------



## AEGIS

btw Gigi can model circles around Kendall......she is really growing as a model


----------



## AEGIS

Encore Hermes said:


> My guess is that they  hired the boat for a couple hours for the staged  pap pics.



"Supermodels" spending their own money? Pish posh.  Beautiful women find men to pay for that stuff.


----------



## Encore Hermes

AEGIS said:


> "Supermodels" spending their own money? Pish posh.  Beautiful women find men to pay for that stuff.



Oh god no 'they' didn't pay  whomever/whatever is paying their way over there, rooms, flights, meals, clothes etc.  imo paid for the photoshoot


----------



## CobaltBlu

Underboob.  Ick.


----------



## Swanky

Gigi has a new rich boyfriend, lots of uber wealthy celebs allow friends use of these things.


----------



## Jayne1

AEGIS said:


> it was? i know she'd vacation with him and his wife



He has an arrangement with the wife&#8230; there's no marriage there, anymore. From a Moscow paper about his business, so I edited it out:



> Doronin &#8212; who was in a relationship with Campbell between 2008 and 2013, despite still being technically married to his long-estranged wife at the time &#8212; said that he would challenge the court's decision.



http://www.themoscowtimes.com/busin...oses-hotel-company-power-struggle/503447.html


----------



## zaara10

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Gigi has a new rich boyfriend, lots of uber wealthy celebs allow friends use of these things.



Gigi's father is also filthy rich!


----------



## Swanky

True!!


----------



## Jayne1

zaara10 said:


> Gigi's father is also filthy rich!


When he's not up to his eyeballs in debt.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner joined rapper Tyga in Monaco on Sunday sharing a selfie on Instagram showing the two of them wearing ear defenders as they cozied up in the pits.

It comes just four days after the 17-year-old sent fans into a frenzy after sharing a selfie showing a gold and diamond band on her left hand ring finger.

It sparked rumors that the reality star may be engaged to the much older Tyga, who has a two year old son with ex-fiancée Blac Chyna.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sparking-engagement-rumors.html#ixzz3b4wjflUr


----------



## AEGIS

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Gigi has a new rich boyfriend, lots of uber wealthy celebs allow friends use of these things.



who is her new boyfriend?


----------



## Sasha2012

The stars are out in force for the Formula One Grand Prix on Sunday.

And racing fan Kendall Jenner turned heads as she geared up for the start of the Monaco sporting event alongside close friends Gigi and Bella Hadid, and Hailey Baldwin.

The 19-year-old model got glammed up in a halterneck paisley jumpsuit with a plunging cut-out at the bust and another at the waist.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rand-Prix-Gigi-Bella-Hadid.html#ixzz3b57KBlbM


----------



## Yoshi1296

The Grand Prix looks like so much fun!


----------



## charmesh

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Gigi has a new rich boyfriend, lots of uber wealthy celebs allow friends use of these things.



Gigi is barely out of her teens & has a boyfriend who can afford to charter a yacht? Sounds like she has hooked up with an aging modelizer (like her papa). Not that much difference than escorting in my opinion. If I had a daughter I wouldn't want that for her. And I don't believe that every female celebrity is escorting if she goes to Dubai.


----------



## ByeKitty

AEGIS said:


> who is her new boyfriend?



Lewis Hamilton


----------



## charmesh

ByeKitty said:


> Lewis Hamilton



Not aging, but I doubt he would be with her if she wasn't famous.  And I don't think he's paying for their yacht. Probably paid for by the Monaco tourism department to attract younger visitors by making Monaco seem young and hip.


----------



## AEGIS

ByeKitty said:


> Lewis Hamilton





omg I was JUST thinking while looking at these pics "Nicole will not like him hanging around Gigi and Kendall."  damn.

I guess they met through Olivier? He'll sell they're a Balmin couple.


----------



## AEGIS

charmesh said:


> Gigi is barely out of her teens & has a boyfriend who can afford to charter a yacht? Sounds like she has hooked up with an aging modelizer (like her papa). Not that much difference than escorting in my opinion. If I had a daughter I wouldn't want that for her. And I don't believe that every female celebrity is escorting if she goes to Dubai.



Lewis is young and Formula racing is VERY VERY ludrative.  It actually is a win win for her.  Rich guy who can afford her and she won't have to vomit sleeping with him.


----------



## charmesh

AEGIS said:


> Lewish is young and Formula racing is VERY VERY ludrative.  It actually is a win win for her.  Rich guy who can afford her and she won't have to vomit sleeping with him.



Much more glamorous than chasing around a basketball player from arena to arena. And it will put Kendall around international rich men. I'm surprised that PMK didn't send Kylie without  Tyga. His broke behind will have to go when she is 18


----------



## Jayne1

So, they're paid to go to The Grand Prix, dress up and walk around for a few hours? I bet the pay is good and I bet they're bored.


----------



## Swanky

I'm jealous. . . I LOVED being in Cannes during film fest and LOVED walking the streets of Monte Carlo then on to Monaco!!


----------



## AEGIS

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm jealous. . . I LOVED being in Cannes during film fest and LOVED walking the streets of Monte Carlo then on to Monaco!!



yeah but they're likely jaded


----------



## charmesh

Jayne1 said:


> So, they're paid to go to The Grand Prix, dress up and walk around for a few hours? I bet the pay is good and I bet they're bored.



I think that modeling is just something for them to do until they find rich husbands. The minute they have their 18 year pay checks, any pretense of working ends


----------



## AEGIS

charmesh said:


> I think that modeling is just something for them to do until they find rich husbands. The minute they have their 18 year pay checks, any pretense of working ends



much like Yolanda did....she taught GiGi well


----------



## dangerouscurves

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm jealous. . . I LOVED being in Cannes during film fest and LOVED walking the streets of Monte Carlo then on to Monaco!!




I prefer smaller cities or villages around the area such as Hyeres and Cassis. Every time I'm in Monaco I see a lot of young escorts with their old bfs.


----------



## Humbugged

Jayne1 said:


> So, they're paid to go to The Grand Prix, dress up and walk around for a few hours? I bet the pay is good and I bet they're bored.




I think they were just there on a weekender. Apart from going to the race the only time they were seen off the boat was  at Naomi's birthday party on Saturday night


----------



## zen1965

dangerouscurves said:


> I prefer smaller cities or villages around the area such as Hyeres and Cassis. Every time I'm in Monaco I see a lot of young escorts with their old bfs.




I am with you on that. Monaco is full of rich dirty old men and nouveau riche.


----------



## ByeKitty

charmesh said:


> Not aging, but *I doubt he would be with her if she wasn't famous*.  And I don't think he's paying for their yacht. Probably paid for by the Monaco tourism department to attract younger visitors by making Monaco seem young and hip.



Oh he definitely wouldn't... But she probably wouldn't date him either if he weren't wealthy.


----------



## beekmanhill

To me they always seem to be having pretend fun, not the real fun they'd have with people their own age.


----------



## Jayne1

beekmanhill said:


> To me they always seem to be having pretend fun, not the real fun they'd have with people their own age.


Everything's just a photo-op.


----------



## terebina786

I finally caught Taylor Swift's Bad Blood video... I find kind of funny she left Kendall out but all of her model friends are in it.


----------



## aleksandras

beekmanhill said:


> To me they always seem to be having pretend fun, not the real fun they'd have with people their own age.



I feel the same. It's all for posting pictures to social media. They even turned F1 to their selfie background of the day.


----------



## Lounorada

beekmanhill said:


> *To me they always seem to be having pretend fun,* not the real fun they'd have with people their own age.





aleksandras said:


> I feel the same. It's all for posting pictures to social media. They even turned F1 to their selfie background of the day.



This.
It looks like such a meaningless, vapid life.


----------



## labelwhore04

beekmanhill said:


> To me they always seem to be having pretend fun, not the real fun they'd have with people their own age.



That's what happens when you live your life solely for instagram


----------



## purseproblm

How mad as PMK right now that Gigi beat Kendall to Lewis Hamilton?


----------



## charmesh

purseproblm said:


> How mad as PMK right now that Gigi beat Kendall to Lewis Hamilton?


They seem to trade boyfriends, so Kendall still has a chance at stealing him away. PMK didn't seem to teach any of the girls morals.


----------



## purseproblm

charmesh said:


> They seem to trade boyfriends, so Kendall still has a chance at stealing him away. PMK didn't seem to teach any of the girls morals.



I was just about to say that. Especially his new deal being worth over 100 mill(155 is the reputed number) for three seasons.


----------



## kirsten

Yeah they don't care. Gigi dated Cody Simpson after Kylie did. Probably to PMK this puts Kendall in the running to one day date him.


----------



## Lounorada

As a supporter/follower of Formula1 & Lewis...I still don't buy this story that Lewis is with Gigi... I mean, he's focused, at the top of his game, passionate about racing and is aiming for another world championship. I just don't see him getting involved with these fame-hos, acting as a storyline for their publicity and 'popularity'. 
He needs to turn in the opposite direction fast. Run Lewis, run!


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Lounorada said:


> As a supporter/follower of Formula1 & Lewis...I still don't buy this story that Lewis is with Gigi... I mean, he's focused, at the top of his game, passionate about racing and is aiming for another world championship. I just don't see him getting involved with these fame-hos, acting as a storyline for their publicity and 'popularity'.
> He needs to turn in the opposite direction fast. Run Lewis, run!



I have to ask - what's the difference between them and Nicole? Both Gigi and Nicole are beautiful and in the last couple of years I haven't heard anything about Nicole except of her on-off relationship with Lewis? Is she still singing with Pussycat Dolls or? I really don't know anything.


----------



## Lounorada

Cinamonn_girl said:


> I have to ask - what's the difference between them and Nicole? Both Gigi and Nicole are beautiful and in the last couple of years I haven't heard anything about Nicole except of her on-off relationship with Lewis? Is she still singing with Pussycat Dolls or? I really don't know anything.


 

I don't see Nicole as fame-ho. He and Lewis always seemed really good for each other, not using each other for publicity and media attention. She never turned up at the Grand Prix expecting all attention on her, she always kept a low profile. 
I know Nicole was in Cats the musical for a while, up until around the time they broke up (the last time) and I remember she was a judge on UK XFactor for a couple of years. Anything else, I don't know!


----------



## ByeKitty

Cinamonn_girl said:


> I have to ask - what's the difference between them and Nicole? Both Gigi and Nicole are beautiful and in the last couple of years I haven't heard anything about Nicole except of her on-off relationship with Lewis? Is she still singing with Pussycat Dolls or? I really don't know anything.



Yeah that just goes to show that Nicole isn't the type to call the paps and put herself out there all the time. Nicole is also beautiful, and IMO Gigi isn't. But apparently there are quite a lot of people out there who do find her attractive and Lewis could be one of them...


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/05/26/kendall-jenner-gets-grabbed-licked-by-the-hadid-sisters/

Kendall Jenner shares an intimate moment with her pal Gigi Hadid while enjoying the night together on a yacht on Sunday (May 24) in Monaco.

everyones always grabbin on Kenny, the Instagram photo was captioned by fellow model Hailey Baldwin.

Kendall is pictured being licked by Gigi and fondled by Bella Hadid.

we dem boys (squad complete with baby ky THANK THA LOOOOWWDDD), Bella captioned one of their group photos, which also included Kylie Jenner. She captioned another one with, Yo. Squad goals. I love my girls. Soooo damn much. &#128147;.

Earlier in the day, the ladies all stepped out at the Formula One Grand Prix, where they supported racer Lewis Hamilton. Romance rumors are already swirling between him and several of the models.


----------



## blackkitty4378

I'm already sick of the word "squad."


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/05/26/kendall-jenner-gets-grabbed-licked-by-the-hadid-sisters/
> 
> 
> 
> Kendall Jenner shares an intimate moment with her pal Gigi Hadid while enjoying the night together on a yacht on Sunday (May 24) in Monaco.
> 
> 
> 
> everyones always grabbin on Kenny, the Instagram photo was captioned by fellow model Hailey Baldwin.
> 
> 
> 
> Kendall is pictured being licked by Gigi and fondled by Bella Hadid.
> 
> 
> 
> we dem boys (squad complete with baby ky THANK THA LOOOOWWDDD), Bella captioned one of their group photos, which also included Kylie Jenner. She captioned another one with, Yo. Squad goals. I love my girls. Soooo damn much. [emoji176].
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier in the day, the ladies all stepped out at the Formula One Grand Prix, where they supported racer Lewis Hamilton. Romance rumors are already swirling between him and several of the models.




They need to stop taking these pseudo-lesbian pictures. It's not cute.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Ewww at those pics, so fake and trying too hard and overdone.


----------



## lh211

dangerouscurves said:


> They need to stop taking these pseudo-lesbian pictures. It's not cute.



But PMK said it is.


----------



## lh211

> Lewis Hamilton has found himself romantically linked to yet another stunning supermodel.
> The 30-year-old Formula 1 racer - who has been seen spending time with Gigi Hadid - is now claimed to be enjoying a budding romance with Kendall Jenner, 19, after she was picture wearing his gold chain in Monaco on Sunday.
> Keeping Up With The Kardashians star Kendall is also reportedly being encouraged to strike up a relationship with the racing star by her momager, Kris Jenner.




http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3096819/Kendall-Jenner-linked-Lewis-Hamilton-wearing-gold-chain-Monaco-mumager-Kris-pushes-new-romance.html


----------



## AEGIS

blackkitty4378 said:


> I'm already sick of the word "squad."



......been sick of it


----------



## blackkitty4378

AEGIS said:


> ......been sick of it



I never really liked it but now it's just annoying me, along with bae. I can tell I'm getting older now I guess because I think all of these IG words and phrases are stupid.


----------



## bag-princess

dangerouscurves said:


> They need to stop taking these pseudo-lesbian pictures. It's not cute.



they really aren't!   and sticking there hands down the front of another woman's pants is just ewwwwwwwwww!!!! 



blackkitty4378 said:


> I never really liked it but now it's just annoying me, *along with bae*. I can tell I'm getting older now I guess because I think all of these IG words and phrases are stupid.




i can't tell you how much that word irks me!!


----------



## berrydiva

blackkitty4378 said:


> I never really liked it but now it's just annoying me, along with bae. I can tell I'm getting older now I guess because I think all of these IG words and phrases are stupid.


Both squad and bae are such old slang though. The appropriators take on stuff and go overboard.


----------



## chowlover2

dangerouscurves said:


> They need to stop taking these pseudo-lesbian pictures. It's not cute.





Babydoll Chanel said:


> Ewww at those pics, so fake and trying too hard and overdone.





bag-princess said:


> they really aren't!   and sticking there hands down the front of another woman's pants is just ewwwwwwwwww!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can't tell you how much that word irks me!!



Agreed x1000!


----------



## pixiejenna

dangerouscurves said:


> They need to stop taking these pseudo-lesbian pictures. It's not cute.



But if they don't advertise how will they get their next "boyfriend" *cough cough sponsor* :-p


----------



## .pursefiend.

i'm going to ignore all the rest of the stuff.. but i need ken-dull's t-shirt like yesterday


----------



## beekmanhill

So underage Kylie was in Cannes after all.


----------



## TC1

Gigi's eyes look like she's high AF in those pics.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has four famous older siblings - Kourtney, Kim, Khloe and Kendall - all who have sultry social media snaps on their respective accounts.

And in her relentless pursuit to keep up with the Kardashians, Kylie Jenner shared two new Instagram photos of herself on Tuesday from what appeared to be a desert-style photo shoot.

The 17-year-old reality star was dressed - by family friend and celebrity stylist Monica Rose - in a semi-sheer crop top with strategic cut-outs and high-waisted knitted shorts.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...less-pursuit-older-sisters.html#ixzz3bHj5tV4d


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

GIMME A FUC*** BREAK.

Seriously?! SERIOUSLY?!

She's SEVENTEEN. 

WTF?!

This is too much even for them.


----------



## charmesh

Sasha2012 said:


> She has four famous older siblings - Kourtney, Kim, Khloe and Kendall - all who have sultry social media snaps on their respective accounts.
> 
> And in her relentless pursuit to keep up with the Kardashians, Kylie Jenner shared two new Instagram photos of herself on Tuesday from what appeared to be a desert-style photo shoot.
> 
> The 17-year-old reality star was dressed - by family friend and celebrity stylist Monica Rose - in a semi-sheer crop top with strategic cut-outs and high-waisted knitted shorts.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...less-pursuit-older-sisters.html#ixzz3bHj5tV4d



OMG, another fake photo shoot that won't appear anywhere but Instagram.  I'm still waiting for the last one to appear in print. This is just like Kims sand covered behind from the last family vacation.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

> *PICTURE EXCLUSIVE All aboard the love boat!  Bikini-clad Kendall Jenner, 19, relaxes on a mega yacht in Monaco with  rumoured love interest Lewis Hamilton... and gal pals Gigi, Bella and  Hailey*
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...moured-love-Lewis-Hamilton.html#ixzz3bHpbbIJg
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> ​


.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Woah...wait..is it Kendall or Gigi with Lewis?

That Kylie photoshoot..I'm a mouthy broad but....nope. I've got nothing.........


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

http://www.popsugar.com/celebrity/K...May-2015-37563865?stream_view=1#opening-slide



> *Kendall Jenner and Gigi Hadid Are Having the Memorial Day Weekend of Your Dreams*
> 
> Kendall Jenner, Gigi Hadid, Bella Hadid, and Hailey Baldwin have been  spending their Memorial Day weekend in Monaco, and they're squeezing in  as much fun as they can. Bella already shared racy bikini pictures from the vacation  on Instagram, and new photos show the girls enjoying time in their  bikinis and even getting out on the water for Jet-Skiing. The lavish  yachting comes at the tail end of the girls' thrilling week at Cannes   they turned up the glamour at the always stunning amfAR Gala and attended a red carpet premiere. Keep reading to see more pictures from their fun times on the water.


----------



## AEGIS

well she looks like she is having fun and lewis might be hitting them both...at the same damn time


----------



## Midge S

Those are some really unflattering bikinis those girls are wearing.


----------



## littlerock

That wetsuit is baggy on kendall. Aren't they supposed to be skin tight? Ya know.. to keep the water out.


----------



## CeeJay

Cinamonn_girl said:


> GIMME A FUC*** BREAK.
> 
> Seriously?! SERIOUSLY?!
> 
> She's SEVENTEEN.
> 
> WTF?!
> 
> This is too much even for them.



ITA! .. I guess she gave up on the "I'm only seventeen" excuse.  This is so pathetic, that it's really sad in many ways.


----------



## ByeKitty

I cannnnn't with Kylie's inappropriate photoshoots.

And then there's Kendall, Gigi, and the other Hadid, and the Baldwin... They look like they're all trying to catch Lewis Hamilton's attention at the same time in hopes of dating his wealthy a$$. Embarrassing.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

AEGIS said:


> well she looks like she is having fun and lewis might be hitting them both...at the same damn time




Yeah because I don't know why else a thirty year old man is hanging out with a group of teenage girls.


----------



## CeeJay

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Yeah because I don't know why else a thirty year old man is hanging out with a group of teenage girls.



Aw heck, that's easy .. after all, their intellect oftentimes doesn't go beyond their teenage years!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

CeeJay said:


> Aw heck, that's easy .. after all, their intellect oftentimes doesn't go beyond their teenage years!




Too true.


----------



## charmesh

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Yeah because I don't know why else a thirty year old man is hanging out with a group of teenage girls.


These girls can't find celebs or kids of celebs their own age to date? I guess if you're going to have multiple husbands you have to start early


----------



## Encore Hermes

Here he is May 21







Dailymail


----------



## AEGIS

#eyebrowsonfleekdoe


----------



## usmcwifey

Encore Hermes said:


> Here he is May 21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dailymail




Oh lord no...[emoji37]maybe he's just no my type..at all


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

charmesh said:


> These girls can't find celebs or kids of celebs their own age to date? I guess if you're going to have multiple husbands you have to start early




The kids their own age probably don't have enough money. Unless they can snag Justin Bieber.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That's a serious case of man-scaping he's got going on there.


----------



## chowlover2

Something about him reminds me of Ariana Grande's brother, Frankie.


----------



## shiny_things

He will lose a lot of respect if he starts dating Kendall.


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Here he is May 21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dailymail



In the last year or so his style has gone really camp looking, including that ridiculous hairstyle. Looks like a toupée.
I don't personally find him attractive, but he's a great sportsman and a good role model... but that could be jeopardized if he starts dating one of these fame-hos. I don't want to be looking at this flock of attention seeking teenage girls at every Grand Prix, trying to get their next instagram selfie.


----------



## Lounorada

ByeKitty said:


> I cannnnn't with Kylie's inappropriate photoshoots.
> 
> And then there's Kendall, Gigi, and the other Hadid, and the Baldwin... They look like they're all trying to catch Lewis Hamilton's attention at the same time in hopes of dating his wealthy a$$. Embarrassing.



All of this.


----------



## dangerouscurves

usmcwifey said:


> Oh lord no...[emoji37]maybe he's just no my type..at all




Lol!!! I also don't find him attractive at all.


----------



## NicolesCloset

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> The kids their own age probably don't have enough money. Unless they can snag Justin Bieber.



I'm waiting for him and selena ton get back together so he can get away from these girls


----------



## StopHammertime

Encore Hermes said:


> Here he is May 21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dailymail




Lawd! Not my type either, don't care how much $$$$ he's got - he looks a little scary.


----------



## labelwhore04

He looks like he's into men


----------



## yajaira

yes he looks totally gay maybe hes bi


----------



## Hermes4evah

Meh....... I'll cut Kendall & Co a break. They're young, beautiful, have careers /make their own money, and are, most of all, adults.  They aren't going to Harvard any time soon and, truthfully, if I was in their shoes, I'd be doing the same. You're only young once. 

The further away Kendall gets from the Kardashian vortex, the better for her.


----------



## Hermes4evah

Btw. I was not referring to Kylie but Kendall and her friends. Kylie is a lost soul. 

^^^^ I think the guy is not bad looking at all. Pretty eyes and mouth.


----------



## usmcwifey

labelwhore04 said:


> He looks like he's into men




He looks like he wants to borrow my brow pencil ...


----------



## Encore Hermes

usmcwifey said:


> He looks like he's want to borrow my brow pencil ...



My brow pencil is missing


----------



## usmcwifey

Encore Hermes said:


> My brow pencil is missing




Exactly... I will never understand a man that needs to groom himself THAT much ....maybe it's because my husband is a simple Midwest rugged guy? Lol


----------



## Coach Lover Too

One day they're using your brow pencil, the next day they're borrowing your clothes.

No. Just no.


----------



## tweegy

He's a young guy with loads of money lol.. Look at crispy Ronaldo lol... They usually look ridic...

I thought he was with that girl from the pussycat dolls tho.. I know they were together for a while


----------



## poopsie

tweegy said:


> He's a young guy with loads of money lol.. Look at crispy Ronaldo lol... They usually look ridic...
> 
> I thought he was with that girl from the pussycat dolls tho.. I know they were together for a while




According to the DM Nicole is moving on as well


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lit-Lewis-Hamilton-flirts-Kendall-Jenner.html


----------



## tweegy

poopsie said:


> According to the DM Nicole is moving on as well
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lit-Lewis-Hamilton-flirts-Kendall-Jenner.html




Damn .. I liked them together..


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> damn .. I liked them together..


 
+1


----------



## AshTx.1

I wonder whatever happened between Kylie and Jaden. I miss those annoying pictures of them hanging around doing nothing. I'd rather see that than all these "modelling" pictures. I just wonder what Tyga has to offer her? Seems like Jaden would have more money,  a better Hollywood reputation, and more to offer her.


----------



## littlerock

Hermes4evah said:


> Meh....... I'll cut Kendall & Co a break. They're young, beautiful, have careers /make their own money, and are, most of all, adults.  They aren't going to Harvard any time soon and, truthfully, if I was in their shoes, I'd be doing the same. You're only young once.
> 
> The further away Kendall gets from the Kardashian vortex, the better for her.



I'm with you..


----------



## knasarae

AshTx.1 said:


> I wonder whatever happened between Kylie and Jaden. I miss those annoying pictures of them hanging around doing nothing. I'd rather see that than all these "modelling" pictures. I just wonder what Tyga has to offer her? Seems like Jaden would have more money,  a better Hollywood reputation, and more to offer her.



Jaden is too smart for Kylie... you know him reading books about astrophysics and making time stop and all.  He got bored with her


----------



## charmesh

AshTx.1 said:


> I wonder whatever happened between Kylie and Jaden. I miss those annoying pictures of them hanging around doing nothing. I'd rather see that than all these "modelling" pictures. I just wonder what Tyga has to offer her? Seems like Jaden would have more money,  a better Hollywood reputation, and more to offer her.


+1. Maybe she got to THOTy for him. He seems more of the laid back stoner dude type who would rather ride around on skateboard. Or maybe Kylie found his silly antics tiring. He did show up to Kim's Third Time's A Charm wedding in a white Batman suit


----------



## AshTx.1

Hmmmm. It never even occurred to me that maybe HEs the one who got tired of HER antics....guess we'll never know.


----------



## charmesh

AshTx.1 said:


> Hmmmm. It never even occurred to me that maybe HEs the one who got tired of HER antics....guess we'll never know.


That's because PMK (who will probably try to trademark PMK) is always trying to convince the world that her daughters are the most desirable women in the world. But they are always getting left and cheated on. I think Kris has trained Kylie to overlook everything to stay with a rich man.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Hermes4evah said:


> Meh....... I'll cut Kendall & Co a break. They're young, beautiful, have careers /make their own money, and are, most of all, adults.  They aren't going to Harvard any time soon and, truthfully, if I was in their shoes, I'd be doing the same. You're only young once.
> 
> The further away Kendall gets from the Kardashian vortex, the better for her.




But Kendall is not really far away from the Kardashian vortex either. She's actually front and center. Even when it's fashion week and she's walking the runways her mom and her sister are there around her.


----------



## zaara10

dangerouscurves said:


> But Kendall is not really far away from the Kardashian vortex either. She's actually front and center. Even when it's fashion week and she's walking the runways her mom and her sister are there around her.




In the preview for KUWTK Kendall is telling her mom during Paris fashion week, why are you following me around? Lol


----------



## Sassys

Some yacht porn.  Here is the yacht they are on

http://www.myaxioma.com/index.php/en/


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I definitely need one of those


----------



## Sassys

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I definitely need one of those


 SEASONAL CHARTER RATES
Summer
from

525,000p/week + expensesApprox																												$582,492


Winter
from

490,000p/week + expensesApprox																										$543,659


----------



## Hermes4evah

Sassys said:


> Some yacht porn.  Here is the yacht they are on
> 
> http://www.myaxioma.com/index.php/en/




Oh my.........


----------



## AECornell

That's insanity. Even for someone with a lot of money.



Sassys said:


> SEASONAL CHARTER RATES
> Summer
> from
> 
> 525,000p/week + expensesApprox$582,492
> 
> 
> Winter
> from
> 
> 490,000p/week + expensesApprox$543,659


----------



## Sassys

AECornell said:


> That's insanity. Even for someone with a lot of money.


 
They might be friends with the owner and aren't paying anything.


----------



## Hermes4evah

Sassys said:


> SEASONAL CHARTER RATES
> Summer
> from
> 
> 525,000p/week + expensesApprox$582,492
> 
> 
> Winter
> from
> 
> 490,000p/week + expensesApprox$543,659




He may be too metrosexual, but hell, he's cute,  has a good career and rents that for fun. 

Back to cooking dinner....


----------



## MY2CENT

It's the thug rapper thing , jaden isn't a tattoo thug with the body guards, he is better off cause you know she probably can't carry a conversation unless it is about how she looks with her hand in her face or do I wear red lipstick or dark red lipstick I'm so confused ....


----------



## blackkitty4378

I think Kylie and Tyga have a contract, similar to the one Khloe and French had.

I think Tyga is profiting off of being seen with her. Even if it's bad attention, people are talking about him more now than they ever were before.


----------



## AECornell

I'm just talking in general. For anyone chartering that for a week.



Sassys said:


> They might be friends with the owner and aren't paying anything.


----------



## Bentley1

AECornell said:


> That's insanity. Even for someone with a lot of money.




It's a staggering amount for a week
On a yacht.


----------



## pixiejenna

AshTx.1 said:


> I wonder whatever happened between Kylie and Jaden. I miss those annoying pictures of them hanging around doing nothing. I'd rather see that than all these "modelling" pictures. I just wonder what Tyga has to offer her? Seems like Jaden would have more money,  a better Hollywood reputation, and more to offer her.



I miss those days too. I don't think we'll ever know what happened there i feel like the smith's keep thier private lives private i don't see him talking. And since we haven't heard anything yet from the K's when they typically air thier dirty laundry 24/7 mum's the word on thier split. Ironically it mirrors kimbos life, wasn't she dating one of the Jackson kids? Both hooked up with families with substantially more money and better connections.


----------



## Sasha2012

She just jetted back into Los Angeles after a sun-soaked and luxurious holiday in the Mediterranean. 

And first stop for Kendall Jenner was a catch-up with her bestie and fellow model Hailey Baldwin as the duo were seen at Kreation juicery in Beverly Hills on Wednesday.

The 19-year-old reality star accentuated her long legs in black leggings, pointed pumps and a beige jacket as she strolled out of the cafe. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-Lewis-Hamilton-s-yacht.html#ixzz3bPBbktcB


----------



## berrydiva

AshTx.1 said:


> I wonder whatever happened between Kylie and Jaden. I miss those annoying pictures of them hanging around doing nothing. I'd rather see that than all these "modelling" pictures. I just wonder what Tyga has to offer her? Seems like Jaden would have more money,  a better Hollywood reputation, and more to offer her.




Seems pretty obvious to me...it's that D.


----------



## MY2CENT

I have to be nice, I have to be nice, if you can't say anything nice


----------



## lh211

Coach Lover Too said:


> One day they're using your brow pencil, the next day they're borrowing your clothes.
> 
> No. Just no.



Well, they do say that girls look for a guy who's like their daddy


----------



## AshTx.1

berrydiva said:


> Seems pretty obvious to me...it's that D.



Oh Lort!


----------



## berrydiva

AshTx.1 said:


> Oh Lort!


LOL! I'm sure it has nothing to do with him being a "thug rapper" or Jaden's antics or anything else tbh. When a 17 year-old girl is like this over a 26 year-old man, it's generally the exposure to being with a more experienced guy.


----------



## charmesh

berrydiva said:


> LOL! I'm sure it has nothing to do with him being a "thug rapper" or Jaden's antics or anything else tbh. When a 17 year-old girl is like this over a 26 year-old man, it's generally the exposure to being with a more experienced guy.



Tyga isn't a thug rapper. He wears skinny jean that still manage to sag.  No amount of tattoos will make him a thug rapper. And someone should round up all the men wearing saggy  skinny jeans and lock them away somewhere. It's either or, not both because they each are bad enough on their own. Rant over


----------



## AEGIS

blackkitty4378 said:


> I think Kylie and Tyga have a contract, similar to the one Khloe and French had.
> 
> I think Tyga is profiting off of being seen with her. Even if it's bad attention, people are talking about him more now than they ever were before.



naaahhh......they're together


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Kylie Jenner out in West Hollywood. (May 28)


----------



## Encore Hermes




----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> Kylie Jenner out in West Hollywood. (May 28)




I have no words. I can't find any word. She's just.... Uuuggghhh.... I can't. *Leaves the thread*.


----------



## Oryx816

dangerouscurves said:


> I have no words. I can't find any word. She's just.... Uuuggghhh.... I can't. *Leaves the thread*.




Let me help you out.

She's just........17......and sooooo trashy.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I'm out (again) too. Someone shut out the light, will ya?


----------



## blackkitty4378

I'm not even appalled at the outfit, but the freaking camel toe. That does not look comfortable.

Note to Kylie and all the K's: Wear pants/leggings that are less tight. Your vagina's overall health and wellbeing will thank you.


----------



## myown

yeah better hold ya purse in front of your... crotch


----------



## wildblood

She needs some dignity and a lint roller.


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Kylie with Pia Mia.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Keep on classing it up there, Kylie.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is one of the most sought-after catwalkers in the world.

And even if Kendall Jenner isn't rocking the runway, she couldn't resist showing off her model figure.

The 19-year-old reality star showed off her slim pins in a pair of tiny shorts before changing into a cleavage baring number as she promoted the winter launch of clothing brand Le Lis Blanc at an event in Brazil on Thursday evening.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ts-makes-appearance-Brazil.html#ixzz3bVtORvKS


----------



## Avril

Ugh. The thirst is real.


----------



## stylemepretty

Kendall is so basic.


----------



## lh211

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> Kylie with Pia Mia.



There must be drought conditions at the PMK head quarters if Kylie has resorted to streetwalking. 

On the plus side, one of their clients looks relatively okay.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Keep on classing it up there, Kylie.



And Julia is still more classy on this gif than Kylie or any of her friends that are so desperately trying to pull on early 90's hooker's look.


----------



## Sassys

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Keep on classing it up there, Kylie.


----------



## pursegrl12

Yeah, I see nothing but lint. Everywhere.


----------



## knasarae

wildblood said:


> She needs some dignity *and a lint roller*.




This!!!


----------



## glamourous1098

knasarae said:


> This!!!



Second that.  It was more distracting than her Kardashian Kamel Toe.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Who is pia mia


----------



## Ladybug09

Encore Hermes said:


>



her face is orange, her body white.



stylemepretty said:


> Kendall is so basic.


yup,basically!


----------



## Coach Lover Too




----------



## guccimamma

pia mia....isn't that what they call kim?


----------



## littlerock

I love how the main function of a handbag for the k-klan has become a crotch blocker. Perhaps they need to stop wearing leggings as pants?


----------



## QU33NR3MI

Pia Mia is an "up coming" singer who I believe was working with Kanye..

they call Kim  "Nancy"


----------



## lizmil

I can't see the lint --on my phone-- though.  My eyes were too distracted by the seam up her crotch. If she sneezes we will see it all. Oh, wait in a few months when she's 18, we will see it all anyway.


----------



## kittenslingerie

lizmil said:


> I can't see the lint --on my phone-- though.  My eyes were too distracted by the seam up her crotch. If she sneezes we will see it all. Oh, wait in a few months when she's 18, we will see it all anyway.



Yep, sex tape coming soon.... But honestly other than the camel toe, I think she looks cute. Oh well.


----------



## charmesh

NicolesCloset said:


> Who is pia mia


A rent a friend whose record company is probably paying the fee to have her photographed with Kylie.

And I think the sneakers keep the outfit from looking as hookerish as Pia's


----------



## Lounorada

That Pia Mia chick looks washed up and way beyond her years.


----------



## lh211

Lounorada said:


> That Pia Mia chick looks washed up and way beyond her years.



Agreed, and just plain nasty. The sort you would discourage your daughter from being around.


----------



## bag-princess

*Kendall Jenner Flashes Her Strawberry Swing*



Kendall Jenner isn't shy about flaunting her supermodel body.
The 19-year-old beauty  recently took to Instagram to show off her sparkly embroidered  ensemble, which consists of a blazer and a pair of amazingly short  shorts.
Seriously, these _can't_ be comfortable.





Kendall Jenner isn't shy about flaunting her supermodel body.
The 19-year-old beauty  recently took to Instagram to show off her sparkly embroidered  ensemble, which consists of a blazer and a pair of amazingly short  shorts.
Seriously, these _can't_ be comfortable.


"Strawberry  swing," she captioned the racy pic of her holding a strawberry in her  right hand. Though it's safe to say, absolutely nobody is paying  attention to her piece of fruit.Could  Kendall be showing off for the new man in her life? The reality star  recently sparked rumors that she's dating Nicole Scherzinger's ex,  British Formula One racing driver Lewis Hamilton, when she was spotted  at the Monaco Grand Prix last Sunday wearing his gold chain. 





https://www.yahoo.com/tv/s/kendall-jenner-flashes-her-butt-164700308.html


----------



## dangerouscurves

QU33NR3MI said:


> Pia Mia is an "up coming" singer who I believe was working with Kanye..
> 
> they call Kim  "Nancy"




Lol! She's been up coming singer for the past 3 years [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lounorada

Kendull is just as thirsty as her sisters.


----------



## charmesh

dangerouscurves said:


> Lol! She's been up coming singer for the past 3 years [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Has she even released a song yet? Even on YouTube?


----------



## dangerouscurves

charmesh said:


> Has she even released a song yet? Even on YouTube?




None that I know of.


----------



## charmesh

dangerouscurves said:


> None that I know of.


OMG, maybe her record company needs to spend more on studio time and less on the rent a friend fee. I think I'm going to start calling myself the up and coming Queen of Norway. The crown prince may have a wife, but there is still hope if I'm up and coming.


----------



## luvchnl

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> Kylie Jenner out in West Hollywood. (May 28)




Gross &#128547;  Desperately seeking attention Kylie?  This is just so sad I had to comment.  This poor child needs help.  
I'd have to guess that she has some serious self esteem issues.  If you love and respect yourself, you wouldn't need to do this.  

Practically showing all of your lady parts (in her case, child parts) just makes you look really desperate and men will just look at you as a **** and have no respect for you IMO.  
A little modesty goes a long way.  Money can't buy class that's for sure :/                                                                                                     Her mom Kris seems to thrive in the fact that her daughter looks like a street walker at the age of 17.  
They are all so desperate.  What is wrong with these people?  Gross, gross, gross!


----------



## guccimamma

QU33NR3MI said:


> Pia Mia is an "up coming" singer who I believe was working with Kanye..
> 
> they call Kim  "Nancy"



i was making a ( bad ) joke about kim.


----------



## Jikena

luvchnl said:


> Gross &#128547;  Desperately seeking attention Kylie?  This is just so sad I had to comment.  This poor child needs help.
> I'd have to guess that she has some serious self esteem issues.  If you love and respect yourself, you wouldn't need to do this.
> 
> Practically showing all of your lady parts (in her case, child parts) just makes you look really desperate and men will just look at you as a **** and have no respect for you IMO.
> A little modesty goes a long way.  Money can't buy class that's for sure :/                                                                                                     Her mom Kris seems to thrive in the fact that her daughter looks like a street walker at the age of 17.
> They are all so desperate.  What is wrong with these people?  Gross, gross, gross!



It's Kendall on the picture, not Kylie.


----------



## luvchnl

Jikena said:


> It's Kendall on the picture, not Kylie.



I was looking at the Kylie pictures.  I just edited my post to add the quote.  Thanks


----------



## lovelly

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> Kylie Jenner out in West Hollywood. (May 28)


her face doesn't match her stomach...


----------



## Oryx816

guccimamma said:


> i was making a ( bad ) joke about kim.




Actually I thought it was clever and hilarious!  Pee-a me-a.  Well crafted, guccimamma!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I liked it too.


----------



## Jikena

luvchnl said:


> I was looking at the Kylie pictures.  I just edited my post to add the quote.  Thanks



Oops. I assumed you were talking about Kendall because of that last picture. I had forgotten about Kylie's huge camel toe...


----------



## blackkitty4378

Was Pia Mia ever legitimately Kylie's friend before it seemed like their "friendship" was a business deal for her to get noticed as a singer?


----------



## blackkitty4378

charmesh said:


> Has she even released a song yet? Even on YouTube?



She's in a new song with Tyga and Chris Brown:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsTq5rc41s4


----------



## chowlover2

luvchnl said:


> Gross [emoji21]  Desperately seeking attention Kylie?  This is just so sad I had to comment.  This poor child needs help.
> I'd have to guess that she has some serious self esteem issues.  If you love and respect yourself, you wouldn't need to do this.
> 
> Practically showing all of your lady parts (in her case, child parts) just makes you look really desperate and men will just look at you as a **** and have no respect for you IMO.
> A little modesty goes a long way.  Money can't buy class that's for sure :/                                                                                                     Her mom Kris seems to thrive in the fact that her daughter looks like a street walker at the age of 17.
> They are all so desperate.  What is wrong with these people?  Gross, gross, gross!




What's really sad is that no one even cares enough to call Child Protective Services.


----------



## michie

chowlover2 said:


> What's really sad is that no one even cares enough to call Child Protective Services.



No one even cared enough to paste her "abs" in every pic...


----------



## dangerouscurves

charmesh said:


> OMG, maybe her record company needs to spend more on studio time and less on the rent a friend fee. I think I'm going to start calling myself the up and coming Queen of Norway. The crown prince may have a wife, but there is still hope if I'm up and coming.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

guccimamma said:


> i was making a ( bad ) joke about kim.







Oryx816 said:


> Actually I thought it was clever and hilarious!  Pee-a me-a.  Well crafted, guccimamma!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sassys

Just finished watching a documentry on Netflix called Hot Grls Wanted (you can stream). It produced by Rashida Jones about young girls (18) who want to be so famous, they all go to Miami to get into porn. First person I thought of was Kylie. 

Its such a sad documentry. I am so glad my parents raised me with common sense and I didn't grow up in in the age of the internet. God bless parents who are trying to raise their kids with dignity and self respect in this Kardashian/ get famous for nothing world.


----------



## usmcwifey

Sassys said:


> Just finished watching a documentry on Netflix called Hot Grls Wanted (you can stream). It produced by Rashida Jones about young girls (18) who want to be so famous, they all go to Miami to get into porn. First person I thought of was Kylie.
> 
> Its such a sad documentry. I am so glad my parents raised me with common sense and I didn't grow up in in the age of the internet. God bless parents who are trying to raise their kids with dignity and self respect in this Kardashian/ get famous for nothing world.




People get shocked when they see my daughter with a book in her hand instead of an iPad... The Kardashian and Jenner girls are a product of a thirsty mother and an out of the loop father (or mother...whatever)...very sad


----------



## myown

QU33NR3MI said:


> Pia Mia is an "up coming" singer who I believe was working with Kanye..
> 
> they call Kim  "Nancy"



why do they call Kim Nancy?


----------



## seleena

myown said:


> why do they call Kim Nancy?




It's from a while ago when kourtney and khloe were talking about Kim in front of her, pretending to be talking about their friend 'nancy' so they could tell her all the mean and selfish things she'd been doing


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Lounorada said:


> Kendull is just as thirsty as her sisters.



Yep! Ewwww at the pic :


----------



## charmesh

usmcwifey said:


> People get shocked when they see my daughter with a book in her hand instead of an iPad... The Kardashian and Jenner girls are a product of a thirsty mother and an out of the loop father (or mother...whatever)...very sad



A mother who couldn't even teach them proper gold digging skills. Nicky Hilton is marrying a Rothschild. And the best their most famous family member could do is Krazy Kanye. Kris didn't teach them the skills to marry real wealth like reading and conversation.


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> A mother who couldn't even teach them proper gold digging skills. *Nicky Hilton is marrying a Rothschild.* And the best their most famous family member could do is Krazy Kanye. Kris didn't teach them the skills to marry real wealth like reading and conversation.





i saw that headline - Hotel Heiress to Marry Banking Heir 

kris can only dream of that kind of family konnection!  yep - the best they can do is krazy kanye and a drunk!


----------



## charmesh

bag-princess said:


> i saw that headline - Hotel Heiress to Marry Banking Heir
> 
> kris can only dream of that kind of family konnection!  yep - the best they can do is krazy kanye and a drunk!



don't get me wrong. I doubt Paris will marry that well, she acts too much like a Kardashian. Or maybe they are acting like her on steroids


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> don't get me wrong. I doubt Paris will marry that well, she acts too much like a Kardashian. Or maybe they are acting like her on steroids




yea - i try to imagine the man that would marry Paris and i just come up blank!  listening to/reading her convo's is so much like listening to kim try to have reasonably intelligent conversation.  so sad.


----------



## AEGIS

kendall and kylie are both thirsty thots
kylie just isn't getting paid for it


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/05/29/kendall-jenner-has-legs-for-days-at-sao-paolo-party/

Kendall Jenners legs and midriff take center stage as she arrives for a party at Subastor Bar at Vila Madalena in Sao Paolo, Brazil, on Thursday night (May 28).

The 19-year-old model stopped by another party earlier in the night for the Le Lis Blanc Winter Collection Cocktail party and launch event.

something exciting with @voguechinamagazine @mariotestino next week, stay tuned! Kendall teased on her Instagram with a cute pic of the twosome.

Kendall is also pictured arriving to a massive crowd at the Sao Paolo Airport.


----------



## scarlet555

I am surprised she is not more tan for the amount of nearly naked outfits she has.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Don't y'all think she resembles a young Sandra Bullock?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Hmm...a little, yeah. The eyes are different..but I can see it.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Hope she doesn't screw her face up like the rest of them.


----------



## Lounorada

The last set of photos really show how basic she looks.


----------



## Jayne1

For the first time, I started to wonder, if she will still be considered a beauty, once the glow of youth fades.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I think she's the prettiest one of the bunch and after her would be Kourtney.
Kylie was really cute before she morphed into Kim's mini me.


----------



## bergafer3

Coach Lover Too said:


> Don't y'all think she resembles a young Sandra Bullock?


Oh my god!! She looks just like her


----------



## Coach Lover Too

bergafer3 said:


> Oh my god!! She looks just like her



I know right?? They look more like sisters than her sisters!


----------



## bergafer3

Lol. It's true!!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Lounorada said:


> The last set of photos really show how basic she looks.



+1 

Basic, bored, boring.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall and Kylie Jenner were given an overwhelming reception during a fan meet and greet in Santa Monica on Saturday. 

While promoting their new summer collection at PacSun, the sisters received a massive herd of fans, many of whom had been waiting since the wee hours of the morning. 

Kendall, 19, and Kylie, 17, modelled outfits from their collection, contrasting like night and day in dark and light colours. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-greet-fans-line-3am-idols.html#ixzz3bfx00f6A


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I fear for the gals who follow these two as idols.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I fear for the gals who follow these two as idols.



That makes two of us!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I think Kendall's really cute though, when she's just being natural and not posing.


----------



## klatte

Coach Lover Too said:


> I think Kendall's really cute though, when she's just being natural and not posing.




Same. I have a soft spot for Kendall [emoji28]
I like the pictures of her taken through the glass window.


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Kylie and Kendall out separately in Los Angeles. (May 30)


----------



## TheQuirkyHijabi

Can someone please tell me where Kendall's coat is from?? I was looking for one like it, and I really like hers so much.  

I thought it would be from their PacSun collection but I didn't see it on the site..  anyone??

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ark-looks-meet-greet-fans-line-3am-idols.html


----------



## berrydiva

I'm a little sad that I like Kylie's outfit....it's thot finest.


----------



## aleksandras

Kylie couldn't look more like Kim in those fan meet&greet pictures...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

AEGIS said:


> kendall and kylie are both thirsty thots
> kylie just isn't getting paid for it



Yep. Kendall is just as thirsty as Kylie. No difference.


----------



## wildblood

I bet Kylie had a bin ready as Kayne tossed things from Kim's old closet, catching every thotastic item with glee.


----------



## Caz71

Has she donated her bunch of Love bracelets? Minimal looks better


----------



## Eva1991

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> Kylie and Kendall out separately in Los Angeles. (May 30)



Love Kendall's denim dress. She wears bodycon dresses really well.



berrydiva said:


> I'm a little sad that I like Kylie's outfit....it's thot finest.



Don't be! I like her boots too!


----------



## charmesh

Kendall needs to size up the denim dress. The buttons are straining in the picture where she is opening her car door. We have to be fair. Just because she is skinny doesn't mean she should get a pass. If Kylie were wearing that dress, everyone would be pointing that out.

And Kylie needs to let her vagina breathe. And isn't it cute, Tyga's pretending like he can afford to buy jewelry. Or is Kylie buying him something?


----------



## Lounorada

charmesh said:


> *Kendall needs to size up the denim dress. The buttons are straining in the picture where she is opening her car door. We have to be fair. Just because she is skinny doesn't mean she should get a pass. If Kylie were wearing that dress, everyone would be pointing that out.*
> 
> And Kylie needs to let her vagina breathe. And isn't it cute, Tyga's pretending like he can afford to buy jewelry. Or is Kylie buying him something?


 

Yep, I was just about to say, Kendulls dress is a size or two too small. Those buttons are holding on for dear life, hoping she doesn't make any sudden movements.


----------



## StopHammertime

Lounorada said:


> Yep, I was just about to say, Kendulls dress is a size or two, too small. Those buttons are holding on for dear life hoping she doesn't make any sudden movements.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## AEGIS

Kendall flies constantly....


----------



## Midge S

Agree about Kendall and the denim.  I never thought I would have to tell a Kardashian to open up some buttons already!


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> Kendall needs to size up the denim dress. The buttons are straining in the picture where she is opening her car door. We have to be fair. Just because she is skinny doesn't mean she should get a pass. If Kylie were wearing that dress, everyone would be pointing that out.
> 
> And Kylie needs to let her vagina breathe. And isn't it cute, Tyga's pretending like he can afford to buy jewelry. *Or is Kylie buying him something?*




  come on now.  you know the answer to that one! 

and yes kendall's little dress is barely holding it all together.  
but honestly - what is there to see????


----------



## CeeJay

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> Kylie and Kendall out separately in Los Angeles. (May 30)



Well, I see not only is Kylie taking on the thot role of big 'sis Kim, but she's just as weather challenged .. it was very WARM yesterday in LA!


----------



## CeeJay

Is it just me, or does it look like Kylie's boobs have been "augmented" even more???


----------



## Minus82

CeeJay said:


> Is it just me, or does it look like Kylie's boobs have been "augmented" even more???




Was thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## ByeKitty

Her boobs don't look big to me... In some pictures she's clearly sticking them out


----------



## lh211

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> Kylie and Kendall out separately in Los Angeles. (May 30)



Can someone tell me why Thot-iest is wearing a wedding ring when she's not even old enough to get married?


----------



## lh211

charmesh said:


> Kendall needs to size up the denim dress. The buttons are straining in the picture where she is opening her car door. We have to be fair. Just because she is skinny doesn't mean she should get a pass. If Kylie were wearing that dress, everyone would be pointing that out.
> 
> *And Kylie needs to let her vagina breathe. And isn't it cute, Tyga's pretending like he can afford to buy jewelry. Or is Kylie buying him something?*



+++ 

I'm sure he's relying on the store giving him something to gift to the trainee streetwalker. It is cute, it's like when dads buy a mothers day present and give it to the child to pretend the kid bought it themselves.


----------



## AEGIS

lh211 said:


> Can someone tell me why Thot-iest is wearing a wedding ring when she's not even old enough to get married?



She can legally be married lot of places technically.


----------



## Jayne1

CeeJay said:


> Is it just me, or does it look like Kylie's boobs have been "augmented" even more???


They do seem to be getting bigger.


----------



## Eva1991

In some pics Kylie looks older than Kendall. The makeup Kylie wears to go shopping I don't wear it to go to a party and I'm 24.


----------



## mrsinsyder

lh211 said:


> +++
> 
> I'm sure he's relying on the store giving him something to gift to the trainee streetwalker. It is cute, it's like when dads buy a mothers day present and give it to the child to pretend the kid bought it themselves.


Yup, she'll post it later and tag the store for free publicity.


----------



## Sasha2012

It was a whirlwind tour of Los Angeles for Kylie Jenner on Saturday.

The 17-year-old first made an appearance with Kendall at a PacSun event before stopping by the older Jenner's apartment to freshen up in Westwood.

Then Kylie was off with rumoured beau Tyga, 25, for a trip to a highend jewelry store in Beverly Hills and later that evening a celebrity basketball game. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-celebrity-basketball-game.html#ixzz3bkdlhKRO


----------



## Alegra

love her chanel crossbody


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Celebrity Basketball Spectacular at the Equinox gym in West Los Angeles. (May 30)


----------



## hobogirl77

why cant people see kylie is not trying to be like kim,she's trying to be Khloe..the camel toe tight pants,the pointy nails and jewelry she tries to wear like Khloe. I noticed this a while ago. she always seemed closer to Khloe anyway. I don't think anyone is close to kim but her husband and her mom.
lol


----------



## blackkitty4378

Yeah she acts just like Khloe. The only Kim vibe I get from her is the doped up way both of them talk.


----------



## Encore Hermes

More





TheYBF credit




Daily mail credit


----------



## Jayne1

I think they had a marathon of the show because I was busy in the kitchen for a few hours and kept seeing it, while channel surfing. 

Anyway, I saw a scene where Kim and Khloe talk to each other about Kylie owning up to her lip injections.

There they were, with their implants hanging out and injected lips projecting out of their faces, and they had the nerve to say Kylie should tell the truth about her procedures. 

I thought that was terrible of them. It would have been great if Kylie had been in the next scene telling them to go first with the honesty.


----------



## pixiejenna

Kylie has more fabric on her shoes than she dose on her shorts.


----------



## widerlet

haven't been on the forums in a while.
Just wanted to comment on the outfit Kylie was wearing while out walking in LA with Pia MIa. I saw some 10-13yr old (Max!) girls wearing something similar, out alone at night at a shisha cafe/restuarant.
There were lots of families around, but I doubt anyone would have helped them if something went wrong.
The girls seemed to be walking back and forth just lapping up the attention from men (I could swear some guys eyeball's were about to fall out). They were wearing the tight leggings up to the waist with a crop top too and you could see the panty lines brought up..I'm assuming theyre too young for their parents to let them buy thongs so they hiked their panties up. ((I SHOULD NOT BE ABLE TO DEDUCE ALL THIS FROM A GLANCE)). I really wanted to rush over and hide these girls but my boyfriend insisted that they were out there intentionally parading themselves.
I remember being disgusted that night for many reasons
1. DAMN YOU KYLIE JENNER THATS WHY
2. Creepy guys preying on these girls
3. Who's parent's let them out like that to wander about alone
4. Once again creepy rapey dudes.

Sorry for the tl;dr post that may be quite irrelevant but I knew Kylie had seeped into the minds of the masses, I just didn't think I'd see such young girls copying her exactly.

{For extra oopmh to the story; I live in the middle east, Where Burka's are common. You can technically wear whatever you want but I'd feel so uncomfortable to wear anything like that in public without a bodyguard tbh..maybe this adds in to the Khloe/Dubai thread stuff]

edited to add; I don't think that anyone has the right to harass people based on their clothing but in a country where its not the norm to dress like Kylie in public, I wouldn't be surprised if it happens. Not saying it's right (I think its totally wrong) but doesn't mean I'm okay with children!! dressing like her either.


----------



## Jikena

widerlet said:


> haven't been on the forums in a while.
> Just wanted to comment on the outfit Kylie was wearing while out walking in LA with Pia MIa. I saw some 10-13yr old (Max!) girls wearing something similar, out alone at night at a shisha cafe/restuarant.
> There were lots of families around, but I doubt anyone would have helped them if something went wrong.
> The girls seemed to be walking back and forth just lapping up the attention from men (I could swear some guys eyeball's were about to fall out). They were wearing the tight leggings up to the waist with a crop top too and you could see the panty lines brought up..I'm assuming theyre too young for their parents to let them buy thongs so they hiked their panties up. ((I SHOULD NOT BE ABLE TO DEDUCE ALL THIS FROM A GLANCE)). I really wanted to rush over and hide these girls but my boyfriend insisted that they were out there intentionally parading themselves.
> I remember being disgusted that night for many reasons
> 1. DAMN YOU KYLIE JENNER THATS WHY
> 2. Creepy guys preying on these girls
> 3. Who's parent's let them out like that to wander about alone
> 4. Once again creepy rapey dudes.
> 
> Sorry for the tl;dr post that may be quite irrelevant but I knew Kylie had seeped into the minds of the masses, I just didn't think I'd see such young girls copying her exactly.
> 
> {For extra oopmh to the story; I live in the middle east, Where Burka's are common. You can technically wear whatever you want but I'd feel so uncomfortable to wear anything like that in public without a bodyguard tbh..maybe this adds in to the Khloe/Dubai thread stuff]
> 
> edited to add; I don't think that anyone has the right to harass people based on their clothing but in a country where its not the norm to dress like Kylie in public, I wouldn't be surprised if it happens. Not saying it's right (I think its totally wrong) but doesn't mean I'm okay with children!! dressing like her either.




Hurgh about that story. That's really sad. The society is changing in a really bad way. Young girls are looking more and more "adults". A 13-year old now looks like a 18 years old because of makeup and the way they dress. Nowadays, young girls dress very... "slutty"(?). Damn, when I was 13 (and I'm only 20), I was still wearing old clothes that my mom chose for me lol. It's because of stars that are more provocative and society that says it's okay to be "sexy" that young girls think it's okay. It's really something that proccupates me.


----------



## pukasonqo

charmesh said:


> Kendall needs to size up the denim dress. The buttons are straining in the picture where she is opening her car door. We have to be fair. Just because she is skinny doesn't mean she should get a pass. If Kylie were wearing that dress, everyone would be pointing that out.
> 
> And Kylie needs to let her vagina breathe. And isn't it cute, Tyga's pretending like he can afford to buy jewelry. Or is Kylie buying him something?




agree, even a tiny thing like kendall looks silly in a dress that is too small for her but then, she IS part of a family that seems to have a big problem getting into the right klothing size
maybe it is genetik


----------



## AEGIS

hobogirl77 said:


> why cant people see kylie is not trying to be like kim,she's trying to be Khloe..the camel toe tight pants,the pointy nails and jewelry she tries to wear like Khloe. I noticed this a while ago. she always seemed closer to Khloe anyway. I don't think anyone is close to kim but her husband and her mom.
> lol





i dont even think Kanye


----------



## Sasha2012

She's on top of the world, and there just seems to be no stopping Kendall Jenner from continuing her ever-thriving modelling career.

The 19-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star just unveiled her latest feature, taking to Instagram to boast about her place on Vogue China.

'New China Vogue cover with @galaxy_fanfan shot by @mariotestino @voguechinamagazine,' the stunning star wrote along with a shot of the vivid red cover.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-latest-cover-Vogue-China.html#ixzz3bmvZfhOz


----------



## CobaltBlu

Ok Kylie, your crossbody is super cute. Now go away.


----------



## AlbertsLove

That is one expensive camel toe cover up.


----------



## Oryx816

AlbertsLove said:


> That is one expensive camel toe cover up.




I'm surprised they haven't yet marketed their own line of Kamel Kovers.


----------



## AlbertsLove

Oryx816 said:


> I'm surprised they haven't yet marketed their own line of Kamel Kovers.



Like a fanny pack that hangs lower. I think we are on to something. Kamel Kovers!!!


----------



## myown

hobogirl77 said:


> why cant people see kylie is not trying to be like kim,she's trying to be Khloe..the camel toe tight pants,the pointy nails and jewelry she tries to wear like Khloe. I noticed this a while ago. she always seemed closer to Khloe anyway. I don't think anyone is close to kim but her husband and her mom.
> lol



she posted on instagram that she considers khloe as her second mom. so I think you are right.


----------



## lh211

AEGIS said:


> She can legally be married lot of places technically.



I take it some US states allow child marriages then?


----------



## lh211

Oryx816 said:


> I'm surprised they haven't yet marketed their own line of Kamel Kovers.





I think they prefer them showing, tbh. It's more kontraversial.


----------



## Oryx816

lh211 said:


> I think they prefer them showing, tbh. It's more kontraversial.




They think it is so klassy.


----------



## redney

Kendull's expression is so dull. Why these mags put her on the covers. Wait... PMK must be doling out the kash.


----------



## aleksandras

Kendall on the cover of Vogue China is like watching paint to dry.


----------



## berrydiva

lh211 said:


> I take it some US states allow child marriages then?




Each state has the right to set their own laws for most things and what constitutes a minor or age one can be married are the states rights.


----------



## Eva1991

Kendall looks like she's really, really bored. She doesn't photograph well at all and I'm surprised that her momager hasn't yet hired people to teach her how to pose and look at the camera.


----------



## beekmanhill

Sasha2012 said:


> She's on top of the world, and there just seems to be no stopping Kendall Jenner from continuing her ever-thriving modelling career.
> 
> The 19-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star just unveiled her latest feature, taking to Instagram to boast about her place on Vogue China.
> 
> 'New China Vogue cover with @galaxy_fanfan shot by @mariotestino @voguechinamagazine,' the stunning star wrote along with a shot of the vivid red cover.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-latest-cover-Vogue-China.html#ixzz3bmvZfhOz



From Mario Testino, that pic is a real disappointment.   Wonder if Vogue China stays away from sexy poses, etc.  Might not be permitted.


----------



## bag-princess

Eva1991 said:


> Kendall looks like she's really, really bored. She doesn't photograph well at all and *I'm surprised that her momager hasn't yet hired people to teach her how to pose and look at the camera*.



kendall does not seem to be struggling trying to get someone to hire her  so it is obviously working for her.  don't fix what ain't broke!   less work for kris to do and the  money still rolls in without her having to pay someone on the outside.





beekmanhill said:


> From Mario Testino, that pic is a real disappointment.   Wonder if Vogue China stays away from sexy poses, etc.  *Might not be permitted.*




good point!


----------



## charmesh

Eva1991 said:


> Kendall looks like she's really, really bored. She doesn't photograph well at all and I'm surprised that her momager hasn't yet hired people to teach her how to pose and look at the camera.


I don't think PMK manages Kendall's modeling career, so she's not getting her 10%. So I don't think she cares. She probably sees Kendall's modeling career as a way of her daughter finding a rich husband. I don't think the Jenner girls are going to earn as much as their older sisters, so finding richer husbands is a must. I'm surprised that PMK hasn't broken Kylie up with Tyga since Kylie is getting old enough to control her own money and Tyga looks like a gold digger who got in early


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/06/01/kylie-jenner-reveals-shes-on-birth-control-in-kuwtk-promo/

*Kylie Jenner Reveals She's on Birth Control in 'KUWTK' Promo*

Kylie Jenner wears a revealing blue outfit while stepping out with her BFF Pia Mia on Sunday (May 31) at The Commons in Calabasas, Calif.

The 17-year-old reality star later changed in the trunk of her car into a black mini dress and white jacket. The gal pals were then seen meeting up with her boyfriend Tyga at Sugarfish for sushi.

In the new promo for Keeping Up With the Kardashians upcoming episodes, it is revealed that Kylie is on birth control, which her mom Kris Jenner says she hopes is just to treat her skin.

What do you think she does all day, knit sweaters? Khloe responds.


----------



## .pursefiend.

You can see her tracks.. amongst other things


----------



## Sassys

Of course she is on the pill. Kris allowed Kim to be on it at freaking 12.

No way in HELL, I would allow my underage child come out the house with her butt cheeks showing. That is just sick.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Sassys said:


> Of course she is on the pill. Kris allowed Kim to be on it at freaking 12.
> 
> No way in HELL, I would allow my underage child come out the house with her butt cheeks showing. That is just sick.



No one's butt cheeks should ever be showing! Let alone at 17! Unless you're at the pool or beach or in the shower!


----------



## Jikena

I don't know how to quote multiple messages.

Agree with the last two messages.


----------



## Sassys

Kitties Are Cute said:


> No one's butt cheeks should ever be showing! Let alone at 17! Unless you're at the pool or beach or in the shower!


 
Totally agree! But when you are 17, as a parent I have the RIGHT to snatch your a$$, for leaving the house like that.


----------



## charmesh

Birth control+grown a$$ boyfriend= crime. Don't these people know how to keep their mouths shut if they approve of the relationship. Or is this PMK's way of getting rid of Tyga now that Kylie is nearing 18 & control of her own money. Throw him under the bus with the rest of the men in their lives. Except Scott. Without Scott Kourtney doesn't have a storyline


----------



## harleyNemma

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/06/01/kylie-jenner-reveals-shes-on-birth-control-in-kuwtk-promo/
> 
> 
> 
> *Kylie Jenner Reveals She's on Birth Control in 'KUWTK' Promo*
> 
> 
> 
> Kylie Jenner wears a revealing blue outfit while stepping out with her BFF Pia Mia on Sunday (May 31) at The Commons in Calabasas, Calif.
> 
> 
> 
> The 17-year-old reality star later changed in the trunk of her car into a black mini dress and white jacket. The gal pals were then seen meeting up with her boyfriend Tyga at Sugarfish for sushi.
> 
> 
> 
> In the new promo for Keeping Up With the Kardashians upcoming episodes, it is revealed that Kylie is on birth control, which her mom Kris Jenner says she hopes is just to treat her skin.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think she does all day, knit sweaters? Khloe responds.




Kylie's outfit looks like something she would sew in home ec if she was in school...


----------



## Abelle

@ the a** cheeks.


----------



## lizmil

She doesn't knit sweaters she does something else.


----------



## sabrunka

Sigh, I love Kylie, she's one of my guilty pleasures in terms of celebs... But that blue shorts outfit, and her tracks... Ugh.  No Kylie no!


----------



## Lounorada

Eww.
That satin two-piece is at least 2 sizes too small and if your a$$ cheeks are showing, it's too damn short. Turn around, go home and try again.

Also, when did it become somewhat acceptable (not in my world anyway) to dress like a cheap hooker during the day? I just can't... Both of them girls look an absolute disgrace.


----------



## lh211

Lounorada said:


> Eww.
> That satin two-piece is at least 2 sizes too small and if your a$$ cheeks are showing, it's too damn short. Turn around, go home and try again.
> 
> Also, when did it become somewhat acceptable (not in my world anyway) to dress like a cheap hooker during the day? I just can't... Both of them girls look an absolute disgrace.




But look at this way - they genuinely have nothing else to offer, and Kylie has been conditioned from a very early age to generate press attention. She will obviously go to the easiest, least talent-requiring thing, using her sexuality. Strutting around daily in the smallest amount of clothing will at least get her picture taken and keep her name in the media.


----------



## bag-princess

.pursefiend. said:


> *You can see her tracks*.. amongst other things




i was just about to say that!





Sassys said:


> Of course she is on the pill. Kris allowed Kim to be on it at freaking 12.
> 
> *No way in HELL, I would allow my underage child come out the house with her butt cheeks showing. *That is just sick.





Kitties Are Cute said:


> *No one's butt cheeks should ever be showing!* Let alone at 17! Unless you're at the pool or beach or in the shower!





AMEN!!! 


i can hear my mother now - "i know damn well you don't think you are leaving this house dressed like that!"


----------



## pink1

Every time I see Kylie I think this is the exact opposite of how I would raise a daughter.  I have a 10 year old son and I shutter at the thought that girls could be wearing stuff like this when he is 17.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> i can hear my mother now - "i know damn well you don't think you are leaving this house dressed like that!"


 
I remember when I had my 30th birthday bash/party and I had a bustier type top to my dress. My mom wet *off* on my for so much cleavage. Now I was a grown woman who had not lived in her house for years. I wouldn't have even been allowed to play dress up in my room alone, with my butt hanging out. I shudder to think, what that woman would have done to me if I left the house with but butt hanging out.

My Dad got angry at me for wearing low rise jeans (again I was 30yrs old and mommy and daddy hadn't paid my bills since college).


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I remember when I had my 30th birthday bash/party and I had a bustier type top to my dress. My mom wet *off* on my for so much cleavage. Now I was a grown woman who had not lived in her house for years. I wouldn't have even been allowed to play dress up in my room alone, with my butt hanging out. *I shudder to think, what that woman would have done to me if I left the house with but butt hanging out.*
> 
> My Dad got angry at me for wearing low rise jeans (again I was 30yrs old and mommy and daddy hadn't paid my bills since college).





i do too - because she sounds like my mother!  the "you will wake up and wonder what happened" kind!


----------



## Jikena

Lounorada said:


> Eww.
> That satin two-piece is at least 2 sizes too small and if your a$$ cheeks are showing, it's too damn short. Turn around, go home and try again.
> 
> Also, when did it become somewhat acceptable (not in my world anyway) to dress like a cheap hooker during the day? I just can't... Both of them girls look an absolute disgrace.



So glad to see people who agree with me on here. Sometimes I'm scared that everyone thinks it's okay to dress like this.


----------



## StopHammertime

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/06/01/kylie-jenner-reveals-shes-on-birth-control-in-kuwtk-promo/
> 
> 
> 
> *Kylie Jenner Reveals She's on Birth Control in 'KUWTK' Promo*
> 
> 
> 
> Kylie Jenner wears a revealing blue outfit while stepping out with her BFF Pia Mia on Sunday (May 31) at The Commons in Calabasas, Calif.
> 
> 
> 
> The 17-year-old reality star later changed in the trunk of her car into a black mini dress and white jacket. The gal pals were then seen meeting up with her boyfriend Tyga at Sugarfish for sushi.
> 
> 
> 
> In the new promo for Keeping Up With the Kardashians upcoming episodes, it is revealed that Kylie is on birth control, which her mom Kris Jenner says she hopes is just to treat her skin.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think she does all day, knit sweaters? Khloe responds.




Am I the only one who actually laughed a little at these pics? She looks ridic.


----------



## Sassys

Jikena said:


> So glad to see people who agree with me on here. Sometimes I'm scared that everyone thinks it's okay to dress like this.


 
It is never okay for a child to dress like a street walker.


----------



## Humbugged

So the older Jenners are not appearing on the Caitlyn spinoff which was not a surprise.But Kendall and Kylie are not doing it either which is.



> That said, the magazine confirms that Kendall and Kylie will not appear  in Caitlyn's E! docuseries, which will discuss her transition. Though  she says she understands their decision, Caitlyn says she was "terribly  disappointed and terribly hurt" when they first declined to participate.



http://www.cosmopolitan.com/enterta...ner-vanity-fair-pronouns-parenting-paparazzi/



> Writer Buzz Bissinger reveals that Jenners older children, Burt,  Cassandra, Brandon, and Brodyfrom two marriages prior to the  Jenner-Kardashian unionhave refused to appear on the upcoming E!  reality show that will document Caitlyns life in the wake of her  transition to womanhood.
> 
> Despite numerous entreaties from their father as well as the head of E!  programming, the Jenner children refuse to participate, forgoing  financial gain and exposure in the process. At first their decision did  not seem to register with Caitlyn. She kept hoping they could be  persuaded because she knows from eight years on Keeping Up with the  Kardashians the necessity of a family dynamic for ratings success. When  she realized the decision was final, she became increasingly frustrated  and on one occasion hurled profanities. She told me she felt terribly  disappointed and terribly hurt.


----------



## Lounorada

lh211 said:


> But look at this way - they genuinely have nothing else to offer, and Kylie has been conditioned from a very early age to generate press attention. She will obviously go to the easiest, least talent-requiring thing, using her sexuality. Strutting around daily in the smallest amount of clothing will at least get her picture taken and keep her name in the media.


 
So true and so sad.


----------



## Eva1991

I think Kendall and Kylie need to take their time and, for once, I agree with their decision not to participate. Deep inside, I'm sure they want their dad to be happy but it must not be easy for them (or anyone for that matter) copying with all this (their parents divorced, their father's transitioning etc.).


----------



## Sassys

Humbugged said:


> So the older Jenners are not appearing on the Caitlyn spinoff which was not a surprise.But Kendall and Kylie are not doing it either which is.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cosmopolitan.com/enterta...ner-vanity-fair-pronouns-parenting-paparazzi/


 
If they (the older Jenner kids) didn't want anything to do with the original show, don't know why she/they (E!) would think they would want to do it now. Getting mad at them is silly. Not everyone wants their lives to be on tv for the world to see. Not everyone wants fame.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I would have been sent to my room for a looooong time if I tried to leave the house like that.

Lawd knows my mother was clutching pearls when I started dressing like Madonna and getting into Guns N Roses and Prince.

Don't know how many times I got the turnaround at the front door for trying to go out with a black bra showing and wearing my Nan's rosary beads.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Following up on the older children's decision not to participate. I believe the series is being produced by Kris Jenner so don't blame them. I would be afraid of the editing

Dates they knew included

The Jenner children knew of the struggles the gold-medal winner was going through before they were told in one-on-one sit downs. *The article reveals that Burt and Cassandra were told by their mother when they were 13 and 11. Brandon, meanwhile, figured out what was going on without the help of his parents because Jenner was undergoing obvious physical changes for a time in the '80s, upon starting-- and eventually stopping-- hormone therapy. Brody, a reality star in his own right, was told by his mother when he was 29*
While the older Jenner children support the decision the former Olympian has made, they still won't be appearing on E!s upcoming docuseries about the transition, despite repeated entreaties from Jenner and the show's producers, according to the magazine article.

*The Kardashian children and youngest Jenner daughters (all of whom have the same mom, Kris Jenner), say they will appear on the doscuseries. *Kim, Khloe and Kendall also tweeted their support after the Vanity Fair cover was revealed Monday with the cover line: "Call Me Caitlyn."

*Brandon said that the Jenner children's decision to refrain from participating in the show has to do with their concerns about the production company, Bunim/Murray, and that many of the people working on Jenner's docuseries work on "Keeping Up With the Kardashians."
You go on E! Web site, the Bunim/Murray Web site, and you look at all the shows, every one of them is a circus," Brandon said.*

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...-caitlyn-jenner-transition-wont-be-in-series/


----------



## Avril

Kendall has tweeted about the cover of Vanity Fair but Kylie is keeping strangely quiet on Twitter...


----------



## charmesh

Encore Hermes said:


> Following up on the older children's decision not to participate. I believe the series is being produced by Kris Jenner so don't blame them. I would be afraid of the editing
> 
> Dates they knew included
> 
> The Jenner children knew of the struggles the gold-medal winner was going through before they were told in one-on-one sit downs. *The article reveals that Burt and Cassandra were told by their mother when they were 13 and 11. Brandon, meanwhile, figured out what was going on without the help of his parents because Jenner was undergoing obvious physical changes for a time in the '80s, upon starting-- and eventually stopping-- hormone therapy. Brody, a reality star in his own right, was told by his mother when he was 29*
> While the older Jenner children support the decision the former Olympian has made, they still won't be appearing on E!s upcoming docuseries about the transition, despite repeated entreaties from Jenner and the show's producers, according to the magazine article.
> 
> *The Kardashian children and youngest Jenner daughters (all of whom have the same mom, Kris Jenner), say they will appear on the doscuseries. *Kim, Khloe and Kendall also tweeted their support after the Vanity Fair cover was revealed Monday with the cover line: "Call Me Caitlyn."
> 
> *Brandon said that the Jenner children's decision to refrain from participating in the show has to do with their concerns about the production company, Bunim/Murray, and that many of the people working on Jenner's docuseries work on "Keeping Up With the Kardashians."
> You go on E! Web site, the Bunim/Murray Web site, and you look at all the shows, every one of them is a circus," Brandon said.*
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...-caitlyn-jenner-transition-wont-be-in-series/



Seems that Brody and his little sisters know that some things should not be exploited for tv. And they will do anything for attention. That should tell Caitlyn with a C that maybe the show isn't such a great idea.


----------



## blackkitty4378

Lol wasn't Kendull showing her butt cheeks the other day?


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I would have been sent to my room for a looooong time if I tried to leave the house like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Lawd knows my mother was clutching pearls when I started dressing like Madonna and getting into Guns N Roses and Prince.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know how many times I got the turnaround at the front door for trying to go out with a black bra showing and wearing my Nan's rosary beads.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I can only imagine!!!


----------



## bag-princess

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I would have been sent to my room for a looooong time if I tried to leave the house like that.
> 
> Lawd knows my mother was clutching pearls when I started dressing like Madonna and getting into Guns N Roses and Prince.
> 
> Don't know how many times I got the turnaround at the front door for trying to go out with a black bra showing and wearing my Nan's rosary beads.





judy picturing that in my head makes me !!!





Sassys said:


> *If they (the older Jenner kids) didn't want anything to do with the original show, don't know why she/they (E!) would think they would want to do it now.* Getting mad at them is silly. Not everyone wants their lives to be on tv for the world to see. Not everyone wants fame.






THIS!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Kylie out in Calabasas. (June 1)


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> Eww.
> That satin two-piece is at least 2 sizes too small and if your a$$ cheeks are showing, it's too damn short. Turn around, go home and try again.
> 
> Also, when did it become somewhat acceptable (not in my world anyway) to dress like a cheap hooker during the day? I just can't... Both of them girls look an absolute disgrace.




Preach!  So true.  When did class and elegance go out the window to be replaced by vulgarity and salaciousness?


----------



## Oryx816

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> Kylie out in Calabasas. (June 1)




At a hotel, I see.


----------



## Bentley1

The little one is always checking for the cameras.


----------



## emchhardy

I hate to say this but that dress is entirely inappropriate on Kylie, especially coming out of that location (a hotel!?).  She looks like a call girl.

ETA - Looking back through some of the thread - it hit me - this is just her style isn't it?  It's awful.  She looks trashy.


----------



## kittenslingerie

emchhardy said:


> I hate to say this but that dress is entirely inappropriate on Kylie, especially coming out of that location (a hotel!?).  She looks like a call girl.
> 
> ETA - Looking back through some of the thread - it hit me - this is just her style isn't it?  It's awful.  She looks trashy.



She does look like a call girl, but whats the difference since she dates a sloppy looking tattooed from head to toe pedophile.


----------



## AEGIS

lh211 said:


> I take it some US states allow child marriages then?



Some states allow marriage as young as 15 if you have parental permission.  Since her mom allows her to modify her body idk why a marriage would be out of order.


----------



## blackkitty4378

I think she looks great!! I love those shoes.


----------



## kirsten

avril said:


> kendall has tweeted about the cover of vanity fair but kylie is keeping strangely quiet on twitter...


----------



## charmesh

AEGIS said:


> Some states allow marriage as young as 15 if you have parental permission.  Since her mom allows her to modify her body idk why a marriage would be out of order.



It's how grown men get around getting their underage girlfriends pregnant without going to jail.


----------



## Staci_W

I don't think Kylie is obligated to say a damn thing about the VF cover. She is entitled to be piss ed off, confused, angry, freaked out, or whatever. If I were her, I'd have a hard time with it.


----------



## kirsten

Staci_W said:


> I don't think Kylie is obligated to say a damn thing about the VF cover. She is entitled to be piss ed off, confused, angry, freaked out, or whatever. If I were her, I'd have a hard time with it.




Same... but she did say something sweet on Instagram.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Kylie Jenner & Tgya Out And About In Beverly Hills. (June 1)


----------



## AEGIS

Staci_W said:


> I don't think Kylie is obligated to say a damn thing about the VF cover. She is entitled to be piss ed off, confused, angry, freaked out, or whatever. If I were her, I'd have a hard time with it.



she probably does but publicly they wont be anything but supportive


----------



## Bentley1

Staci_W said:


> I don't think Kylie is obligated to say a damn thing about the VF cover. She is entitled to be piss ed off, confused, angry, freaked out, or whatever. If I were her, I'd have a hard time with it.




Agree. 
And so would I, probably for a very long time. Especially at her age.


----------



## Sasha2012

As a rising supermodel, Kendall Jenner has mastered the art of flattering her figure no matter the occasion. 

And on her latest excursion, the 19-year-old was aptly dressed when she was caught in the rain without an umbrella on Monday in New York City. 

The reality star was joined by Jaden Smith as she strutted down a wet sidewalk wearing clingy leather trousers and a cropped leather biker jacket.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cket-steps-Jaden-Smith-NYC.html#ixzz3bsBaUeW4


----------



## Queenpixie

I said it before but i have to say it again.

Kylies body is INSANE. Best of the WHOLE k-klan, including kendall.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Queenpixie said:


> I said it before but i have to say it again.
> 
> Kylies body is INSANE. Best of the WHOLE k-klan, including kendall.



See, I'd choose Kendall's body over Kylie's every single day.  

I don't know why Kendall bought a place in LA for herself instead of NY - she's a model, NY is the model mecca in USA. She could have easily stayed with her mother or other family members in LA.


----------



## redney

They need to stop touching their hair, faces, sunnies. Looks ridic.


----------



## lh211

AEGIS said:


> *Some states allow marriage as young as 15 if you have parental permission.*  Since her mom allows her to modify her body idk why a marriage would be out of order.





That's insane. 

But yeah you're right, I can't see this being a problem for the right bidder.


----------



## Jikena

Queenpixie said:


> I said it before but i have to say it again.
> 
> Kylies body is INSANE. Best of the WHOLE k-klan, including kendall.



That's what I was about to say. Her body looks SO good. I'm jealous. :shame:


----------



## ByeKitty

I genuinely don't see what's so desirable about Kylie's body... I wouldn't trade with her, especially the arms/legs. Not that she looks bad, but I don't see "insane" either.


----------



## bunnyr

Queenpixie said:


> I said it before but i have to say it again.
> 
> Kylies body is INSANE. Best of the WHOLE k-klan, including kendall.




Hmmmm I don't agree her body is already so puffy ie with cellulite (extreme noticeable in the too short shorts pic) and she's just a teenager not even "fully grown" yet. If she doesn't exercise or sth she will be like Kim. The weight will "catch up" to her if she continues to not take care of herself.


----------



## bunnyr

Jikena said:


> That's what I was about to say. Her body looks SO good. I'm jealous. :shame:




I guess for the fake boob/ butt and cellulite look... Only only a teen still.


----------



## Jayne1

Queenpixie said:


> I said it before but i have to say it again.
> 
> Kylies body is INSANE. Best of the WHOLE k-klan, including kendall.



I agree - very womanly. Kendel has the perfect model body (do her boobs look larger?) but Kyle has that feminine thing I assume men really go for.


----------



## lizmil

Her butt looks weird from the back in that long olive green dress. I wouldn't mind her figure, but I'd be afraid to pump that much plastic and crap into my body.


----------



## madeinnyc

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> 
> 
> Kylie Jenner & Tgya Out And About In Beverly Hills. (June 1)




I wish I had all the time in the world to trollop around time to have my picture taken. Is she still being homeschooled or is that just a no?


----------



## bunnyr

Jayne1 said:


> I agree - very womanly. Kendel has the perfect model body (do her boobs look larger?) but Kyle has that feminine thing I assume men really go for.




That womanly development happened too early for her, she would look very old lady had a dozen kids look very soon like 25 or sth. (This goes back to the discussion of her having a too early womanly body only in her teens versus a more little boy shape in teens and then develop fully in later years)


----------



## SpeedyJC

madeinnyc said:


> I wish I had all the time in the world to trollop around time to have my picture taken. Is she still being homeschooled or is that just a no?


 
Yes she attends the Kris Jenner School of Becoming and Staying Famous; No Talent Required.  Some of the classes include "Sex Tape 101; how to act surprised when your sex tape is released", "The Art of Doing Nothing; how to walk around all day and appear to look busy while actually doing nothing at all" and "Butt Implants; when can I sit down again?".


----------



## hobogirl77

because kylie is probably embarrassed about her father and the rest of the family probably is too...smh


----------



## madeinnyc

SpeedyJC said:


> Yes she attends the Kris Jenner School of Becoming and Staying Famous; No Talent Required.  Some of the classes include "Sex Tape 101; how to act surprised when your sex tape is released", "The Art of Doing Nothing; how to walk around all day and appear to look busy while actually doing nothing at all" and "Butt Implants; when can I sit down again?".



LOL! Man, wish I could send my daughters to that prestigious school


----------



## dangerouscurves

SpeedyJC said:


> Yes she attends the Kris Jenner School of Becoming and Staying Famous; No Talent Required.  Some of the classes include "Sex Tape 101; how to act surprised when your sex tape is released", "The Art of Doing Nothing; how to walk around all day and appear to look busy while actually doing nothing at all" and "Butt Implants; when can I sit down again?".




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## redney

hobogirl77 said:


> because kylie is probably embarrassed about her father and the rest of the family probably is too...smh



Why?


----------



## lh211

hobogirl77 said:


> because kylie is probably *embarrassed *about her father and the rest of the family probably is too...smh



I think we've established that no one in _that_ family feel embarrassment.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

lh211 said:


> I think we've established that no one in _that_ family feel embarrassment.



Rob. I bet Rob's embarrassed.


----------



## Ladybug09

kirsten said:


> View attachment 3016574


A Mess!


----------



## Eva1991

SpeedyJC said:


> Yes she attends the Kris Jenner School of Becoming and Staying Famous; No Talent Required.  Some of the classes include "Sex Tape 101; how to act surprised when your sex tape is released", "The Art of Doing Nothing; how to walk around all day and appear to look busy while actually doing nothing at all" and "Butt Implants; when can I sit down again?".



:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## littlerock

I was "homeshooled" my senior year and the relaity is, I passed with flying colors only spending about 1 hour a week on my studies. I could easily pass the tests without reading much of the books. It's incredibly easy.


----------



## Encore Hermes

littlerock said:


> I was "homeshooled" my senior year and the relaity is, I passed with flying colors only spending about 1 hour a week on my studies. I could easily pass the tests without reading much of the books. It's incredibly easy.



Are the tests online? As in could a college intern 'attend' homeschool for her?


----------



## littlerock

Encore Hermes said:


> Are the tests online? As in could a college intern 'attend' homeschool for her?



I would guess they are now, but when I was in homeschool it was 1997/1998 and I had to show up once a week to meet with a teacher to turn in my work and get my next lessons & tests. I doubt it's run that way nowadays.


----------



## lh211

Coach Lover Too said:


> Rob. I bet Rob's embarrassed.



Actually you're right. Sock feels it, and he the only one.


----------



## LilMissCutie

littlerock said:


> I would guess they are now, but when I was in homeschool it was 1997/1998 and I had to show up once a week to meet with a teacher to turn in my work and get my next lessons & tests. I doubt it's run that way nowadays.





I was home schooled 3 years ago and it's still that way.  The program I was in was extremely tough though- you had to have a 3.5 gpa or higher.


----------



## ByeKitty

bunnyr said:


> That womanly development happened too early for her, she would look very old lady had a dozen kids look very soon like 25 or sth. (This goes back to the discussion of her having a too early womanly body only in her teens versus a more little boy shape in teens and then develop fully in later years)



I had that... I developed early and got many compliments on my "perfect hourglass figure" from like 12 to 18 or something. However, at 19 I felt like my body looked like 30, so I started heavy workouts. It's hard to maintain such a body shape.


----------



## bunnyr

ByeKitty said:


> I had that... I developed early and got many compliments on my "perfect hourglass figure" from like 12 to 18 or something. However, at 19 I felt like my body looked like 30, so I started heavy workouts. It's hard to maintain such a body shape.




Yes it is. I kind of have that shape now but also I'm in 30s and had 2 kids. The having kids past isn't an excuse to not try to maintain a good figure though. It's just tougher each year we get older.  ....


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Queenpixie said:


> I said it before but i have to say it again.
> 
> Kylies body is INSANE. Best of the WHOLE k-klan, including kendall.


I agree with you, she looks fantastic now, but anyone who has this body at 17 will not age well. It's so hard to maintain this body shape as you get older, it's so much easier for skinny, straight up and down, girls.


----------



## bunnyr

Prima Ballerina said:


> I agree with you, she looks fantastic now, but anyone who has this body at 17 will not age well. It's so hard to maintain this body shape as you get older, it's so much easier for skinny, straight up and down, girls.




Yes already at the early age, will be very easy and likely to ballon up. Kendall is the only one of the girls not having this early developed shape and even she isn't stick thin. Not that she should be.


----------



## AEGIS

i just feel weird oogling her body bc she's still a 17 year old
i made the same comment about my niece before she went off to college and then i turned to her other aunt and was like "is that weird that i said that bc she's like 18?" 

idk...idk


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I agree Kylie has a nice body and Kendall has a model body. I wouldn't want Kendall's body because she doesn't have a butt lol. Did Kylie have work done on her body? 

Being shapely at 17 really can go either way. I was shapely at her age and have  done a good job at keeping it up. I know people that were rail thin when we were younger and are huge now. If you don't take care of your body consistently you will blow up no matter what size you start out.


----------



## schadenfreude

AEGIS said:


> i just feel weird oogling her body bc she's still a 17 year old
> i made the same comment about my niece before she went off to college and then i turned to her other aunt and was like "is that weird that i said that bc she's like 18?"
> 
> idk...idk



Bahahaha! 

It's true though. Both counts. Kylie's the hottest of them all*, and I feel really gross for admitting that publicly. 

*not saying much, I realize. But Kendall has the personality and sex appeal of a tree branch and Khloe, as much as I like her, looks like a caricature of a drag queen. Kourtney is as sensuous as a stainless steel countertop, and Kim, well, yeah.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

If I had to choose, I'd much rather have Kendall's figure because when you get older, it's easier to look younger if you have a girlish figure instead of big boobs/ butt. A lot of my friends that were built like brick houses when we were younger started to look matronly at a much earlier age than those that were built like Kendall.


----------



## bunnyr

Coach Lover Too said:


> If I had to choose, I'd much rather have Kendall's figure because when you get older, it's easier to look younger if you have a girlish figure instead of big boobs/ butt. A lot of my friends that were built like brick houses when we were younger started to look matronly at a much earlier age than those that were built like Kendall.




+1 exactly what I was trying to say. Over developed quickly leads to that more often than not. It's sort of in the genes.... Stick figure won't guarantee a good fit figure forever but too plump all the years would likely remain that way.


----------



## chowlover2

All I can say is that I hope these 2 are getting some kind of counseling, though I doubt it. This is a lot to take in, and it's not going to happen in a few weeks or months.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Queenpixie said:


> I said it before but i have to say it again.
> 
> Kylies body is INSANE. Best of the WHOLE k-klan, including kendall.



For sure. 
I remember Kim saying on a promo once, "Kylie's the hot one."


----------



## salmaash

*Kendall & Kylie Jenner are terrified of growing older: Its scary. Life is scary*

 

June 02, 2015
By Bedhead
 Aging, Caitlyn Jenner, Kendall Jenner, Kylie Jenner
 
celebitchy.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/FFN_Tyga_Kylie_VM_060115_51761034.jpg
 Heres a photo of Kylie Jenner outside Kendalls apartment building. Tyga was along for the ride as always. Next weeks episode of _KUWTK_ will reportedly talk about 17-year-old Kylies, um, social life. You can see an (autoplay) clip of the teaser here. Khloe talks about how she _just switched Kylies birth control pills._ Kris Jenner asks, _Do you take it for your skin?_ Kylie makes a face, and Khloe asks, _What do you think she does all day, knit sweaters?_ Is this how the show will confirm Kylies relationship with Tyga, age 25? 
 Something less gross. Kylie and Kendall are promoting their clothing lines with PacSun and TopShop. They sat down with The Sunday Times (via E! Online)  to discuss how they fear the aging process. Both girls are so young.  This doesnt surprise me at all, considering the family were  discussing:*Kylie:* Im scared of the day I turn 19. I really dont want to grow past 18. [Looks at Kendall] Youll be 20 this year  thats crazy. And any second youll be, like, 21, 22, 23
*Kendall:* Its scary. Life is scary. Its just scary  to think how fast everything is rolling and you cant stop it. Its  rolling right now. You see a picture and youve changed so much in a  year.
*Kylie:* Ive done so much, physically and whatever.
*Kendall:* I think social media has taken over for  our generation. Its a big part of our lives and its kind of sad. I  hate it sometimes, like, I literally want to throw my phone so I cant  look at it. Its all a made-up world if you think about it. Social media, everything, this interview, everything. Its not real.​[From The Sunday Times via E! Online]
 Kendalls pulling a Kate Upton here. Both models boosted their careers using social media. Kendall scored an Estee Lauder contract specifically because she has so many Instagram followers. Brands want to create buzz, so they select models who have large internet followings. Kate Uptons been dissing social media like crazy, and her alleged attitude over many things could destroy her career. Kendall needs to be careful.


----------



## AEGIS

1.  i remember being 19 and not wanting to grow up

2. i am glad they realize they're fake


----------



## lvmk

SpeedyJC said:


> Yes she attends the Kris Jenner School of Becoming and Staying Famous; No Talent Required.  Some of the classes include "Sex Tape 101; how to act surprised when your sex tape is released", "The Art of Doing Nothing; how to walk around all day and appear to look busy while actually doing nothing at all" and "Butt Implants; when can I sit down again?".


lmao!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

bunnyr said:


> +1 exactly what I was trying to say. Over developed quickly leads to that more often than not. It's sort of in the genes.... Stick figure won't guarantee a good fit figure forever but too plump all the years would likely remain that way.




And in Kylie's genes we can look at her mom and Athletic father. I'm sure she will be just fine if she continues doing what she's doing. She's also the most athletic/adventurous one. 

If not wanting to take care of your body is the option then yes you will get plump.

If those former brick houses exercised and still blew up id love to see it.


----------



## zaara10

AEGIS said:


> 1.  i remember being 19 and not wanting to grow up
> 
> 2. i am glad they realize they're fake



I remember being so excited to turn 18, then not so much to turn 20! 
I agree w/ them about social media. I'm so glad I lived my teenage years before social media!


----------



## Jayne1

^ This was from an interview. Someone was actually trying to interview these kids!



> But when I broach the topic of what body insecurities the sisters deal with as young women today, Kendall shuts me down with a swift &#8220;Next question&#8221;.



Is a feminist? 



> &#8220;I don&#8217;t know much about it, so I can&#8217;t really speak on it. I get what you&#8217;re saying, but I&#8217;m not gonna say much because I&#8217;d like to be more educated.&#8221;





> Kendall had an epiphany about social media on a recent family holiday to Thailand. &#8220;We had a two-hour drive from the airport to where we were staying, and I&#8217;d left my phone in my bag, so I didn&#8217;t touch it the whole way. I looked out the window at everything, and I saw people who live in huts and have dogs that were, like, withering away. And all their food, meat, was hanging in front of their house. It was very sad.



Kylie missed this revelation because she never looked up from her phone:



> &#8220;Then we pulled up to this amazing house we were staying at, and I looked over and Kylie was on her phone the whole time and didn&#8217;t see one thing that I saw.&#8221;



http://www.thesundaytimes.co.uk/sto/style/fashion/People/article1560530.ece


----------



## pixiejenna

This interview is hilarious! Of course both of them are scared of getting old they grew up in a environment that prioritizes youth and beauty over everything else, in a family that will stop at nothing in the name of beauty.

Kendulls comment on feminism is nauseating you either are for or against women having equal rights. I feel like she didn't want to answer the question so she beat around the bush because regardless of what she thinks it will be sensationalized either way. You don't need to remind us that your uneducated we already know that, miss i cant read two sentences off of a teleprompter.

It's almost cute how they think they are all sorts of philosophical on live because they finally realized that social media is fake. Kendull takes the cake with her "i survived a two hour car trip without my phone", and being forced to look at the real world around her. Lmao.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

True or just trying to steal Caitlyn's thunder with a new headline??


http://radaronline.com/celebrity-news/kylie-jenner-drug-spiral-family-intervention/


----------



## blackkitty4378

Coach Lover Too said:


> True or just trying to steal Caitlyn's thunder with a new headline??
> 
> 
> http://radaronline.com/celebrity-news/kylie-jenner-drug-spiral-family-intervention/



Not sure if I believe this story. I think she does drugs but I don't think she's hit rock bottom. And the fact that they say Scott is the one who brought it up to her (whose addiction is fabricated and exaggerated for the show) makes me skeptical.

If anyone's hit rock bottom it's Rob. They should worry about him in that regard.


----------



## StopHammertime

blackkitty4378 said:


> Not sure if I believe this story. I think she does drugs but I don't think she's hit rock bottom. And the fact that they say Scott is the one who brought it up to her (whose addiction is fabricated and exaggerated for the show) makes me skeptical.
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone's hit rock bottom it's Rob. They should worry about him in that regard.




Cmon, they don't care about the males in this family!


----------



## blackkitty4378

StopHammertime said:


> Cmon, they don't care about the males in this family!



That's because PMK hasn't mastered the art of pimping out men the way she has with her girls. I'm sure if she could she would care more about Rob but he's just not marketable or profitable.


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Launch party for Kendall + Kylie fashion line at Topshop. (June 3)


----------



## NicolesCloset

I love the red lipstick on kendall


----------



## AEGIS

pixiejenna said:


> This interview is hilarious! Of course both of them are scared of getting old they grew up in a environment that prioritizes youth and beauty over everything else, in a family that will stop at nothing in the name of beauty.
> 
> Kendulls comment on feminism is nauseating you either are for or against women having equal rights. I feel like she didn't want to answer the question so she beat around the bush because regardless of what she thinks it will be sensationalized either way. You don't need to remind us that your uneducated we already know that, miss i cant read two sentences off of a teleprompter.
> 
> It's almost cute how they think they are all sorts of philosophical on live because they finally realized that social media is fake. Kendull takes the cake with her "i survived a two hour car trip without my phone", and being forced to look at the real world around her. Lmao.




noo...i barely think these girls can read
they'll become feminists when they are paid to do so....


----------



## AEGIS

Kylie is wearing SOOOO much foundation! she looks pretty smiling w/fans...her wig is awful though
kendall's outfit is not my cup of tea but she should always wear red lipstick


----------



## blackkitty4378

I love everything about Kylie's look here.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

AEGIS said:


> they'll become feminists when they are paid to do so....



Basically why every celeb is suddenly the face of feminism even though they hardly know what they're talking about. I'll at least give her props for acknowledging she's uninformed and would like to be more educated before she starts spouting nonsense like so many of these celebs. 
I've said it before: I kind of like Kendall because I think she at least knows she's an idiot and tries to stay in her lane.


----------



## AshTx.1

Kylie looks so much older than 17. If I didn't know she was 17 I'd guess she was AT LEAST 25. I love that Kendall looks her age .


----------



## Hermes4evah

Cinamonn_girl said:


> See, I'd choose Kendall's body over Kylie's every single day.  [\QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I'd choose Kylie's every single day.  She has curvy, perfect proportions. Agree that she's the best body of the bunch.
> 
> Kendall is too skinny and shapeless. Good for a model I suppose but.....meh....


----------



## Hermes4evah

schadenfreude said:


> Bahahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> It's true though. Both counts. Kylie's the hottest of them all*, and I feel really gross for admitting that publicly.
> 
> 
> 
> *not saying much, I realize. But Kendall has the personality and sex appeal of a tree branch and Khloe, as much as I like her, looks like a caricature of a drag queen. Kourtney is as sensuous as a stainless steel countertop, and Kim, well, yeah.




Agree to all of this


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Kendall>>>>Playboy
Kylie>>>>>>Hustler


----------



## kittenslingerie

Hermes4evah said:


> Cinamonn_girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, I'd choose Kendall's body over Kylie's every single day.  [\QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I'd choose Kylie's every single day.  She has curvy, perfect proportions. Agree that she's the best body of the bunch.
> 
> Kendall is too skinny and shapeless. Good for a model I suppose but.....meh....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree, Kylie's body is nice.
Click to expand...


----------



## Oryx816

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Basically why every celeb is suddenly the face of feminism even though they hardly know what they're talking about. I'll at least give her props for acknowledging she's uninformed and would like to be more educated before she starts spouting nonsense like so many of these celebs.
> I've said it before: I kind of like Kendall because I think she at least knows she's an idiot and tries to stay in her lane.




I too like Kendall for having a sense of her ignorance.  I like anyone who lives by the adage, "it is better to be silent and thought a fool, than to speak and remove all doubt."



AshTx.1 said:


> Kylie looks so much older than 17. If I didn't know she was 17 I'd guess she was AT LEAST 25. I love that Kendall looks her age .




Yes!  Yes!  Yes!  Kylie looks so worn, and Kendall still has a fresh, youthful vibe.  I love that!


----------



## widerlet

I looked up their Topshop collection. It's really underwhelming tbh. Regardless of the 'celebrity', Topshop usually does great collabs but this one is boring as hell.
Maybe I got spoiled, because I remember the Kate Moss one when I was a teen, LOVED those collections she did.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I don't care for Kylie's body. Too curvy for my tastes and looks like the kind that will only get bigger as she gets older and it will be a struggle to keep in shape.

She looks like Kim in the Topshop photos.


----------



## bunnyr

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I don't care for Kylie's body. Too curvy for my tastes and looks like the kind that will only get bigger as she gets older and it will be a struggle to keep in shape.
> 
> She looks like Kim in the Topshop photos.




My thoughts too. Will only get curvier and that's a kind word to use


----------



## bag-princess

*Justin Bieber & Kendall Jenner Have Boosted CKs Sales*



What  might have looked like a shameless play for millennialsJustin Biebers  enhanced muscles, Kendall Jenners flirty pouthas totally worked. WWD  reports that Emanuel Chirico, chairman and chief executive officer of  Calvin Klein parent PVH Corp., said on a conference call this week, the  bleeding has stopped.


Calvin  Klein lost 50% of its market share over the past five years, but over  the last year, theyve experience double digit boosts, thanks to a  refocusing on denimWe are in the early stages of a turnaround in the  jeans business. We have significantly improved the quality level of our  jeans line with better fabrics, trends and packaging.and a major play  for younger consumers. 





In January we reported the unprecedented increase in social followers that Biebers casting earned  the brand immediately after the campaign broke. Over 3.5 million on  Twitter alone. The hashtag #mycalvins has been mentioned more than 1.85  million times and countingapproximately five times that of  Kardashians attempt to #breaktheinternet, we wrote two weeks after the launch. And that was two months before Kendall Jenners campaign hit.




But  the fascinating part is how directly that translated into sales. WWD  writes, the Calvin Klein North America mens underwear business gained  300 basis points of market share in the first quarter. (Biebers ads  hit in January.) With the Internet and dozens of social media channels  competing for two seconds of the worlds attention, CK offers real  proof of how a major (and expensive) splash can actually turn a business  around. Just break the Internet.






https://www.yahoo.com/style/justin-bieber-kendall-jenner-have-boosted-cks-120616781888.html


----------



## lizmil

Kendall looks years younger than Kylie to me.  I have to keep remembering it's the other way around.  If you said Kylie was 30 I'd believe you.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I don't care for Kylie's body. Too curvy for my tastes and looks like the kind that will only get bigger as she gets older and it will be a struggle to keep in shape.
> 
> She looks like Kim in the Topshop photos.




I think Kyle will end up looking like Kris bodywise and Kendall will end up looking like Caitlyn.


----------



## CobaltBlu

well, I hate to say it, but kylie has edited her bracelets nicely and her bracelet game is on point at the moment.


shut the lights out when you leave, as always.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner ensured there was little chance of feeling sand between her toes during a beach-front video shoot in California on Wednesday.

The 17-year-old was on set as boyfriend Tyga and Chris Brown filmed the promotional video for new single Do It Again on Malibus picturesque Zuma Beach.

But while she was clearly pleased to be spending time with her man, Kylie was significantly less enthused with the prospect of navigating the long stretch of sand in her strappy high-heels.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...urprise-visit-Malibu-Beach.html#ixzz3c5PrfxIf


----------



## Eva1991

I actually like Kylie's outfit in the pics above.

*exits thread*


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Eva1991 said:


> I actually like Kylie's outfit in the pics above.
> 
> *exits thread*



I actually agree with you. *hell has frozen over*


----------



## Jikena

I like it too (except for the boots).


----------



## blackkitty4378

I love those boots/sandals or whatever they are. I've been meaning to get a pair of Gladiator-esque sandals but I've been hesitating because my feet and ankles swell up almost as bad as Pregnant Kim in the heat. But those look like something I would actually be able to be comfortable wearing.


----------



## charmesh

Pia Mia always looks like she should be standing on a corner near a truck stop


----------



## Oryx816

charmesh said:


> Pia Mia always looks like she should be standing on a corner near a truck stop




The only accessories she is missing are a lamppost and a public defender.


----------



## charmesh

Oryx816 said:


> The only accessories she is missing are a lamppost and a public defender.


 Too true


----------



## sdkitty

bunnyr said:


> My thoughts too. Will only get curvier and that's a kind word to use


I agree....she will probably look like kim eventually.  Much prefer kendall's body type.


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> Launch party for Kendall + Kylie fashion line at Topshop. (June 3)



is kylies dress ripping already?


----------



## Jayne1

Oryx816 said:


> The only accessories she is missing are a lamppost and a public defender.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Y'all talking about curvy figures not aging well and I'm like  Few people (curvy, skinny or otherwise) get lucky enough to maintain their figure with little to no effort. At some point or another your body will require you to exercise and eat right if you want to maintain your shape. As long as Kylie makes the effort, she will be fine.

Kylie looks 30. She really needs to lay off the heavy makeup, it's doing her face no favors.


----------



## bisousx

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Y'all talking about curvy figures not aging well and I'm like  Few people (curvy, skinny or otherwise) get lucky enough to maintain their figure with little to no effort. At some point or another your body will require you to exercise and eat right if you want to maintain your shape. As long as Kylie makes the effort, she will be fine.
> 
> Kylie looks 30. She really needs to lay off the heavy makeup, it's doing her face no favors.



This. I appreciate both body types - I love looking at both the skinny model type bodies and the curvy types that are celebrated in the fitness world. Curves and abs like Jlo = TDF. Either way, most people have to work hard to maintain their figures when they age.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Y'all talking about curvy figures not aging well and I'm like  Few people (curvy, skinny or otherwise) get lucky enough to maintain their figure with little to no effort. At some point or another your body will require you to exercise and eat right if you want to maintain your shape. As long as Kylie makes the effort, she will be fine.
> 
> Kylie looks 30. She really needs to lay off the heavy makeup, it's doing her face no favors.




Exactly. Like skinny automatically equal staying thin and curvy automatically equal getting fat. It really doesn't take much effort for curvy people to keep the same shape unless you want to just be lazy and eat everything in sight. Not to mention her GENES will play a huge role in how things end.


Kylie does look too old for her age for sure! By the time she is 30 she's going to look 50!


----------



## Eva1991

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Y'all talking about curvy figures not aging well and I'm like  Few people (curvy, skinny or otherwise) get lucky enough to maintain their figure with little to no effort. At some point or another your body will require you to exercise and eat right if you want to maintain your shape. As long as Kylie makes the effort, she will be fine.
> 
> Kylie looks 30. She really needs to lay off the heavy makeup, it's doing her face no favors.



+10000

I have Kylie's bodytype. I work out and watch what I eat in order not to gain extra weight but so does a friend of mine who has Kendall's bodytype. Of course our workouts are focused on different parts of our body but we still work out rigorously, both of us. And FYI we're in our 20s (I'm 24 and she's 28) and I cannot imagine what we'll have to do when we reach our 50s to look toned.

I agree about Kylie looking 10 to 15 years younger. The heavy makeup, the jet black hair and the clothes don't help.


----------



## redney

What's that sale sticker on the bottom of her shoe?


----------



## bisousx

Eva1991 said:


> +10000
> 
> I have Kylie's bodytype. I work out and watch what I eat in order not to gain extra weight but so does a friend of mine who has Kendall's bodytype. Of course our workouts are focused on different parts of our body but we still work out rigorously, both of us. And FYI we're in our 20s (I'm 24 and she's 28) and* I cannot imagine what we'll have to do when we reach our 50s to look toned.*
> 
> I agree about Kylie looking 10 to 15 years younger. The heavy makeup, the jet black hair and the clothes don't help.



Me neither. It gets harder every year to stay in shape. :cry:


----------



## poopsie

Eva1991 said:


> +10000
> 
> I have Kylie's bodytype. I work out and watch what I eat in order not to gain extra weight but so does a friend of mine who has Kendall's bodytype. Of course our workouts are focused on different parts of our body but we still work out rigorously, both of us. And FYI we're in our 20s (I'm 24 and she's 28) and *I cannot imagine what we'll have to do when we reach our 50s to look toned.*
> 
> I agree about Kylie looking 10 to 15 years younger. The heavy makeup, the jet black hair and the clothes don't help.





bisousx said:


> Me neither. It gets harder every year to stay in shape. :cry:




I have been lifting weights regularly since the early 80's. If I had known that all that work would be wiped out after menopause I probably would have found something else to do with my time. Muscle tone goes to hell. I was a size 4 before the big M hit-----I haven't slacked in my workouts and have actually been paying more attention to the foods I eat yet I have steadily gone up in size year after year. All I can say is enjoy it while you got it-----I'm sure glad I did.


----------



## B. Jara

Eva1991 said:


> +10000
> 
> I have Kylie's bodytype. I work out and watch what I eat in order not to gain extra weight but so does a friend of mine who has Kendall's bodytype. Of course our workouts are focused on different parts of our body but we still work out rigorously, both of us. And FYI we're in our 20s (I'm 24 and she's 28) and I cannot imagine what we'll have to do when we reach our 50s to look toned.
> 
> I agree about Kylie looking 10 to 15 years younger. The heavy makeup, the jet black hair and the clothes don't help.




It's not that bad...keep exercising and eat clean and you'll be ok. [emoji1]


----------



## labelwhore04

People who are naturally really thin and have a fast metabolism(like Kendall) will typically have an easier time than someone who is curvier and gains weight more easily. My dad is 65 and has always been able to eat as much as he wants and never gain weight.


----------



## ByeKitty

labelwhore04 said:


> People who are naturally really thin and have a fast metabolism(like Kendall) will typically have an easier time than someone who is curvier and gains weight more easily. My dad is 65 and has always been able to eat as much as he wants and never gain weight.



Right!! I mean of course some curvier people do not have a hard time maintaining their figures and of course some people who are super thin during their teens gain weight later in life. But generally speaking I do believe people who develop curvy figures really early on have a harder time staying as "tight" as they were at 17, so to speak.


----------



## AEGIS

does being thin mean you have a fast metabolism? kendall could legit just not really eat a lot and she's freaking 19 when MOST have a fast metabolism

ppl act like Kylie is HUGE...this girl might be a size 4 but she's been doomed to fat-a$$edness already...she and her sister are shaped differently but they're both small

geesh


----------



## bunnyr

There's a saying if your genes cause u to gain lots of weight drinking water will tip u over the scale. Kendall doesn't have the "won't eat a lot look".


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

AEGIS said:


> does being thin mean you have a fast metabolism? kendall could legit just not really eat a lot and she's freaking 19 when MOST have a fast metabolism
> 
> ppl act like Kylie is HUGE...this girl might be a size 4 but she's been doomed to fat-a$$edness already...she and her sister are shaped differently but they're both small
> 
> geesh



All of this.


----------



## SpeedyJC

labelwhore04 said:


> People who are naturally really thin and have a fast metabolism(like Kendall) will typically have an easier time than someone who is curvier and gains weight more easily. My dad is 65 and has always been able to eat as much as he wants and never gain weight.



My mom was always very thin but her metabolism slowed down when she hit a certain age as well as my grandmothers, I have a fast metabolism like they had.


----------



## pixiejenna

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie Jenner ensured there was little chance of feeling sand between her toes during a beach-front video shoot in California on Wednesday.
> 
> The 17-year-old was on set as boyfriend Tyga and Chris Brown filmed the promotional video for new single Do It Again on Malibus picturesque Zuma Beach.
> 
> But while she was clearly pleased to be spending time with her man, Kylie was significantly less enthused with the prospect of navigating the long stretch of sand in her strappy high-heels.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...urprise-visit-Malibu-Beach.html#ixzz3c5PrfxIf



Love the 3rd pic it looks like he's taking out the trash lol


----------



## terebina786

I'm curvy and it takes a lot for me to stay on the size 4/6 side (eating right, working out) and I'm 30 so it's possible.

I've always been team Kylie in terms of looks. Kendall is way too blah for me.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Kendall - 1 (me)
Kylie - 502 lol


----------



## kittenslingerie

Its actually really great that different people think each girls figure is better. Variety in thought is a healthy thing when it comes to women's bodies, no one should feel they are too skinny or too curvy providing they are within healthy ranges. Both girls look great, although I prefer Kylie's figure. Kendall has a good figure too and she shouldn't be shamed either.


----------



## mcb100

For me, Kylie's body is what most women would like to have, and Kendall's body is great too but it's an awesome body for a model, I don't tend to like most model's bodies in real life (because it's just straight up and down which is a great hanger for clothes, but that's really it...), or find most models very attractive looking in real life. So IMHO they both have great bodies just different ones.


It's great that they are different though. Kylie is starting to look more and more like Kim, to me.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

kittenslingerie said:


> Its actually really great that different people think each girls figure is better. Variety in thought is a healthy thing when it comes to women's bodies, no one should feel they are too skinny or too curvy providing they are within healthy ranges. Both girls look great, although I prefer Kylie's figure. Kendall has a good figure too and she shouldn't be shamed either.





mcb100 said:


> For me, Kylie's body is what most women would like to have, and Kendall's body is great too but it's an awesome body for a model, I don't tend to like most model's bodies in real life (because it's just straight up and down which is a great hanger for clothes, but that's really it...), or find most models very attractive looking in real life. So IMHO they both have great bodies just different ones.
> 
> 
> It's great that they are different though. Kylie is starting to look more and more like Kim, to me.



I have to say that I agree with both replies (especially the first one and how some of us prefer Kendall's body over Kylie's and vice versa) and once again, I do prefer Kendall's body over Kylie's (I'm not fond of big buts), but I have to point out that Kendall's body is nothing compared to Candice Swanepoel.

Candice has the best body in the world if you ask me - pure perfection. 

That woman has the perfect curves.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner is fast shaping up as the one to watch for what to wear next.

Getting some rare time to herself, the 17-year-old did not let her style slip as she stepped out in Beverly Hills, California, on Thursday.

The day before the youngest Jenner was running around town hitting red carpets, launching her collaboration with Topshop and supporting her boyfriend Tyga at a music video set.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...atement-star-takes-day-off.html#ixzz3cEMLQZjl


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner has slammed Chris Brown for insulting Caitlyn Jenner's gender transition on Instagram.

The singer, 26, sparked outrage when he called the 65-year-old a 'science project', posting the same meme shared by Snoop Dogg earlier this week.

It showed a photo of Akon and the words: 'Shout out to Akon! He is about to supply 600 million africans with solar power. Im really upset that this isn't major news but that science project bruce jenner is #Society.' 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...enner-science-project-meme.html#ixzz3cF2F5rZY


----------



## tweegy

[emoji53] did I just read Chris brown posting with hashtag society??? Can someone enlighten me as to this dudes contribution to society? Aside from hissy fits and tantrums....


----------



## charmesh

That illiterate heffa didn't write that. But it's true especially since he's supposed to be her friend. 

And does the  DailyFail not realize that it is illegal for Tyga to be her boyfriend in the US


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Poor thing actually thinks these people are her friends. Mess.


----------



## B. Jara

Coach Lover Too said:


> Kendall - 1 (me)
> Kylie - 502 lol




Kendall - 2 [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## bergafer3

Kendall-3


----------



## klatte

Kendall-4


----------



## bunnyr

Kendall 5


----------



## ByeKitty

tweegy said:


> [emoji53] did I just read Chris brown posting with hashtag society??? Can someone enlighten me as to this dudes contribution to society? Aside from hissy fits and tantrums....



Doll he made "international love" with pitbull! Now if that's not a contribution...


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendall 6


----------



## yajaira

tweegy said:


> [emoji53] did I just read Chris brown posting with hashtag society??? Can someone enlighten me as to this dudes contribution to society? Aside from hissy fits and tantrums....



he gave a few kids sneakers. once


----------



## whimsic

tweegy said:


> [emoji53] did I just read Chris brown posting with hashtag society??? Can someone enlighten me as to this dudes contribution to society? Aside from hissy fits and tantrums....



Snoop "wrote" that.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Kendall - 7 

Kylie Jenner - the one we should be getting our fashion tips from? Only if and when I'd want to look like a hooker.


----------



## Eva1991

I actually think Kylies response was very well put.


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> *That illiterate heffa didn't write that.* But it's true especially since he's supposed to be her friend.
> 
> And does the  DailyFail not realize that it is illegal for Tyga to be her boyfriend in the US




 





LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Poor thing actually thinks these people are her friends. Mess.





  yes it is so sad!


----------



## NovemberRain

Coach Lover Too said:


> Kendall - 1 (me)
> Kylie - 502 lol


I would rather have Kendall's body also.


----------



## nastasja

novemberrain said:


> i would rather have kendall's body also.



+1000


----------



## angelcove

It's great that they are different though. Kylie is starting to look more and more like Kim, to me.[/QUOTE]


Yes she does! I have to do a double take just to make sure it's not kimmie. Lol


----------



## Eva1991

I think Kylie is a mixture of Kim and Khloe.


----------



## StopHammertime

charmesh said:


> That illiterate heffa didn't write that. But it's true especially since he's supposed to be her friend.
> 
> 
> 
> And does the  DailyFail not realize that it is illegal for Tyga to be her boyfriend in the US




Literally LOL'd [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## charmesh

I have an off topic question. Why is Khloe the one in charge of Kylie's birth control? And why is Kris stupid enough to think that her 17yo daughter, who has a grown a$$ boyfriend, is using it just for her skin?


----------



## Encore Hermes

charmesh said:


> I have an off topic question. Why is Khloe the one in charge of Kylie's birth control? And why is Kris stupid enough to think that her 17yo daughter, who has a grown a$$ boyfriend, is using it just for her skin?



I don't think Khloe is but that Kris put kylie on BC when she was 14 like she did Kim to prevent pregnancy.  Skin is just a PC  excuse.


----------



## Eva1991

Kylie has said that she thinks of Khloe as more of a mother figure than Kris so I guess it makes sense that she goes to her when she has a question / problem etc.


----------



## zaara10

Eva1991 said:


> Kylie has said that she thinks of Khloe as more of a mother figure than Kris so I guess it makes sense that she goes to her when she has a question / problem etc.




With Khloe as your mother figure, kris as your birth mother & Bruce as your father- mother, it's no wonder Kylie is the way she is.


----------



## bag-princess

zaara10 said:


> With Khloe as your mother figure, kris as your birth mother & Bruce as your father- mother, it's no wonder Kylie is the way she is.





+1  and they don't seem to care at all.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

BC for her skin? Kris is funny. She knows damn well why Kylie is on BC. Does she think Kylie and Tyga are sitting around baking cookies or playing video games? Girl, bye.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/06/07...ny-awards-2015-with-fellow-model-bella-hadid/

Kendall Jenner shows off her gorgeous dress on the red carpet at the 2015 Tony Awards on Sunday evening (June 7) at Radio City Music Hall in New York City.

The 19-year-old supermodel was joined on the red carpet by fellow model Bella Hadid.

Looking forward to visiting beautiful, Antalya, Turkey next week and excited to be walking the Dosso Dossi, fashion show, Kendall tweeted over the weekend. Exciting!

The 2015 Tony Awards air tonight on CBS!


----------



## Ladybug09

zaara10 said:


> With Khloe as your mother figure, kris as your birth mother & Bruce as your father- mother, it's no wonder Kylie is the way she is.



Lol!


----------



## SpeedyJC

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/06/07...ny-awards-2015-with-fellow-model-bella-hadid/
> 
> Kendall Jenner shows off her gorgeous dress on the red carpet at the 2015 Tony Awards on Sunday evening (June 7) at Radio City Music Hall in New York City.
> 
> The 19-year-old supermodel was joined on the red carpet by fellow model Bella Hadid.
> 
> Looking forward to visiting beautiful, Antalya, Turkey next week and excited to be walking the Dosso Dossi, fashion show, Kendall tweeted over the weekend. Exciting!
> 
> The 2015 Tony Awards air tonight on CBS!



Ugh that looks like someone shaved a care bear and then made a dress out of its fur.


----------



## glamourous1098

Not to get all body-shamey... but that dress makes her look wide.  And she isn't wide.  Ergo, bad dress.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks awful. She needs to leave her face alone.


----------



## AEGIS

a good pic of both sisters for glamour magazine









scontent.cdninstagram.com/hphotos-xaf1/t51.2885-15/e15/11378794_850207111727272_668005912_n.jpg


----------



## Sasha2012

She is known for posting revealing snaps of herself, despite being only 17-years-old.

And doesn't look as though Kylie Jenner has any intention of stopping, no matter how inappropriate.

On Sunday, she took to Instagram again and appeared to be plugging a new range of tanning products.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...omotes-new-tanning-product.html#ixzz3cRGqKkTT


----------



## pixiejenna

Am I the only one who wonders why a family that loves spray tan as much they do why do they insist on white bedding?


----------



## Oryx816

pixiejenna said:


> Am I the only one who wonders why a family that loves spray tan as much they do why do they insist on white bedding?




They are not the ones washing their nasty linens.  I do love all white bedding, k klan notwithstanding.


----------



## myown

i like the glamour over


----------



## Lounorada

SpeedyJC said:


> Ugh that looks like someone shaved a care bear and then made a dress out of its fur.



 Perfect description!


----------



## Queenpixie

Any guesses why she deleted this picture?


----------



## ByeKitty

Queenpixie said:


> Any guesses why she deleted this picture?



Because she made herself look like a gravitational field - the entire room seems to mold itself to her presence!


----------



## beekmanhill

Queenpixie said:


> Any guesses why she deleted this picture?



It is still on her Instagram.


----------



## stylemepretty

These photoshopping shenanigans...


----------



## whimsic

ByeKitty said:


> Because she made herself look like a gravitational field - the entire room seems to mold itself to her presence!



Hahaha!


----------



## redney

ByeKitty said:


> Because she made herself look like a gravitational field - the entire room seems to mold itself to her presence!



LOL agree! Too bad Kylie wouldn't have the faintest idea what "gravitational field" means though.


----------



## Queenpixie

beekmanhill said:


> It is still on her Instagram.



nope


----------



## lh211

stylemepretty said:


> These photoshopping shenanigans...



Right?! Why not photoshop yourself to look better instead of making yourself look deformed.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Photoshopping IG pics is just so lame. It should never be that serious.


----------



## saira1214

There was a story on Huffpost that had the headline "even Kylie Jenner has streaky self-tanner problems" or something like that. Maybe that's why?


----------



## lh211

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Photoshopping IG pics is just so lame. It should never be that serious.



Everything to these people is open to fakery, if they can alter something to make themselves look better then it won't be left alone. Yet it's one of the reasons they are so disliked and not respected.


----------



## knasarae

Somebody let me in on the secret... what parts of the pic show the photoshop?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I think the 3 ft space between her legs might be a clue.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Maybe this is just me preferring to have meat on my bones but wtf is the appeal with thigh gap? I have yet to see a person, IRL, with one that looked nice. Is this like another form of cleavage to attract guys?


----------



## Sassys

OMG, Poor Kylie. Whatever will she do????


'I pay for everything': Kylie Jenner, 17, reveals her mother Kris 'cut her off  financially' at age 14... and has been taking care of herself ever since

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-age-14-taking-care-since.html#ixzz3cVNP8tzL 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> OMG, Poor Kylie. Whatever will she do????
> 
> 
> 'I pay for everything': Kylie Jenner, 17, reveals her mother Kris 'cut her off  financially' at age 14... and has been taking care of herself ever since
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-age-14-taking-care-since.html#ixzz3cVNP8tzL
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



Somehow I doubt that...


----------



## beekmanhill

Queenpixie said:


> nope



I see it.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I'm still trying to wrap my head around Kendall & all these other models Joan, Karlie etc...being at the Tony awards, I don't know about Joan, Karlie but I can bet my life Kendall has never seen a musical or broadway show.


----------



## Freckles1

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/06/07...ny-awards-2015-with-fellow-model-bella-hadid/
> 
> 
> 
> Kendall Jenner shows off her gorgeous dress on the red carpet at the 2015 Tony Awards on Sunday evening (June 7) at Radio City Music Hall in New York City.
> 
> 
> 
> The 19-year-old supermodel was joined on the red carpet by fellow model Bella Hadid.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to visiting beautiful, Antalya, Turkey next week and excited to be walking the Dosso Dossi, fashion show, Kendall tweeted over the weekend. Exciting!
> 
> 
> 
> The 2015 Tony Awards air tonight on CBS!




I could have bought that for $19.99 at Forever 21


----------



## StopHammertime

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Maybe this is just me preferring to have meat on my bones but wtf is the appeal with thigh gap? I have yet to see a person, IRL, with one that looked nice. Is this like another form of cleavage to attract guys?




Some people have it naturally. I have wide hips and chicken legs no matter how much weight I gain or lose, it looks odd to have a thigh gap when I am chubby but it's still there, even when I'm about 10 pounds overweight


----------



## lanasyogamama

Glitterandstuds said:


> I'm still trying to wrap my head around Kendall & all these other models Joan, Karlie etc...being at the Tony awards, I don't know about Joan, Karlie but I can bet my life Kendall has never seen a musical or broadway show.




That's what I keep thinking!


----------



## patchydel

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Maybe this is just me preferring to have meat on my bones but wtf is the appeal with thigh gap? I have yet to see a person, IRL, with one that looked nice. Is this like another form of cleavage to attract guys?



Honestly I would like to know too. I had a thigh gap at my smallest and at my largest. Now that I just hit my late 20s, my hips got a bit wider, thighs a bit thicker and now they touch. But health wise, I'm almost at where I was at my smallest (alas I'm not a 17 year old martial artist anymore ). Having a thigh gap then and the lack of it now has not affected how I feel about my body.

But then again I guess girls just find new things to obsess about. When I was Kylie's age it was having a JLo booty and a tiny waist. Now it's thigh gap and bikini bridges.


----------



## pixiejenna

lh211 said:


> Right?! Why not photoshop yourself to look better instead of making yourself look deformed.



Look at what they willingly do to thier faces. Clearly they have no idea what normal is. So when they photoshop thier pics of course they are going to look deformed because to them that's what looks good.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don't understand the thigh gap obsession either  My thighs have pretty much been married since birth and I have no issues, lol. People find the strangest things to obsess about.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

patchydel said:


> Honestly I would like to know too. I had a thigh gap at my smallest and at my largest. Now that I just hit my late 20s, my hips got a bit wider, thighs a bit thicker and now they touch. But health wise, I'm almost at where I was at my smallest (alas I'm not a 17 year old martial artist anymore ). Having a thigh gap then and the lack of it now has not affected how I feel about my body.
> 
> 
> 
> But then again I guess girls just find new things to obsess about. When I was Kylie's age it was having a JLo booty and a tiny waist. Now it's thigh gap and bikini bridges.




It's so crazy what ppl obsess about, seriously. Just a few days ago the majority (me included) was saying how we'd prefer Kylie's body when she doesn't seem to like it herself if she's photoshopping a gap in between her thighs. 

I preferred the J Lo booty before J Lo made it popular, honestly lol. Butts just came in style for some when a lot of us had them naturally and had no choice but to love them.

Also, I wasn't talking about those who have thigh gaps naturally (which I should've mentioned in my PP). I was talking about the forced ones. I wasn't trying offend or body shame anyone's natural build at all.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Kanye's birthday party at Staples center in Los Angeles. (June 8)


----------



## dangerouscurves

patchydel said:


> Honestly I would like to know too. I had a thigh gap at my smallest and at my largest. Now that I just hit my late 20s, my hips got a bit wider, thighs a bit thicker and now they touch. But health wise, I'm almost at where I was at my smallest (alas I'm not a 17 year old martial artist anymore ). Having a thigh gap then and the lack of it now has not affected how I feel about my body.
> 
> 
> 
> But then again I guess girls just find new things to obsess about. When I was Kylie's age it was having a JLo booty and a tiny waist. Now it's thigh gap and bikini bridges.




And now what are bikini bridges?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

dangerouscurves said:


> And now what are bikini bridges?



When you have space between your bikini and lower tummy.

"Bikini Bridge is a slang term used to describe a horizontal line that is formed on a womans bikini bottoms as a result of the suspended gap between the bikini and the lower abdomen"


----------



## Queenpixie

beekmanhill said:


> I see it.



not in her instagram. i checked.


----------



## patchydel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> When you have space between your bikini and lower tummy.
> 
> "Bikini Bridge is a slang term used to describe a horizontal line that is formed on a womans bikini bottoms as a result of the suspended gap between the bikini and the lower abdomen"



Yup. You basically need hip bones that stick out in order to have one :S


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> When you have space between your bikini and lower tummy.
> 
> 
> 
> "Bikini Bridge is a slang term used to describe a horizontal line that is formed on a womans bikini bottoms as a result of the suspended gap between the bikini and the lower abdomen"







patchydel said:


> Yup. You basically need hip bones that stick out in order to have one :S




What a none sense! I mean these bikini bridges. Crazy world we live in. SMGDH.


----------



## Humbugged

Glitterandstuds said:


> I'm still trying to wrap my head around Kendall & all these other models Joan, Karlie etc...being at the Tony awards, I don't know about Joan, Karlie but I can bet my life Kendall has never seen a musical or broadway show.




She was at the National Theater Gala with Karlie and Ann Wintour back in October  to see The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-Time .She was also spotted a few weeks ago at some Broadway play (about Transexuals) with Cara and her GF


She is in Turkey (Anatalya) for a show today


----------



## beekmanhill

Queenpixie said:


> not in her instagram. i checked.



Well we see two different Instagrams then, because its on mine.


----------



## beekmanhill

Glitterandstuds said:


> I'm still trying to wrap my head around Kendall & all these other models Joan, Karlie etc...being at the Tony awards, I don't know about Joan, Karlie but I can bet my life Kendall has never seen a musical or broadway show.



Bugs me too.   What do they have to do with Broadway?

I'm sure Karlie has gone to B'way.  She's a different type,  always doing something interesting, always learning.


----------



## Humbugged

beekmanhill said:


> Bugs me too.   What do they have to do with Broadway?
> 
> *I'm sure Karlie has gone to B'way*.  She's a different type,  always doing something interesting, always learning.



As I said Karlie and Kendall went to the National together in October with Anna


----------



## myown

FreeSpirit71 said:


> When you have space between your bikini and lower tummy.
> 
> "Bikini Bridge is a slang term used to describe a horizontal line that is formed on a womans bikini bottoms as a result of the suspended gap between the bikini and the lower abdomen"



when lying down or standing up?


----------



## myown

Queenpixie said:


> Any guesses why she deleted this picture?



i only see the one with her arm down. 

I guess the bigger gap also comes from boosting your aßß. If I lift my bu tt my legs appear thinner.


----------



## beekmanhill

Humbugged said:


> As I said Karlie and Kendall went to the National together in October with Anna




That was another fundraising event for celebs.   

http://www.vogue.com/2599291/national-theatre-gala-curious-incident-dog-night-time/


----------



## beekmanhill

myown said:


> i only see the one with her arm down.
> 
> I guess the bigger gap also comes from boosting your aßß. If I lift my bu tt my legs appear thinner.



Oh you are right.


----------



## Queenpixie

beekmanhill said:


> Well we see two different Instagrams then, because its on mine.



She posted another one which is different.

The first one which i posted is deleted.

Whats on instagram now






What is deleted


----------



## sally.m

Is Kylie wearing 2 watches in the first picture with kimme? Why?


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

God, isn't she thirsty?

She has no such thigh gap - nope. Even if she has one by no means is so big - and it is obvious by just one look at her legs in jeans/tights while wearing heels that it is impossible for her to have it. 

The same goes for Beyonce, another photoshop addict.

I have a thigh gap and when I'm wearing heels, it's bigger than usually. 

I just wish that girls and women would understand that thigh gap has nothing to do with being thin, but with your hips - you either have it or you don't - and you're born that way.

Same goes for that bridge bikini thing. I have it too, but my hip bones have always been sticking out. Even when I'm not at my thinnest (when I have a small belly or something), they are sticking out - sometimes I can't lie on my stomach because it's not comfortable. 

It's just how my body is built and nothing can be changed about it.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Humbugged said:


> As I said Karlie and Kendall went to the National together in October with Anna



I mean has she ever been that hasn't been an event? Just on her own, normal night out..Dinner and a show?


----------



## beekmanhill

Glitterandstuds said:


> I mean has she ever been that hasn't been an event? Just on her own, normal night out..Dinner and a show?



It's a sad fact of our society that celebs bring in money, and top models are celebs.  It isn't Kendall's fault, she's just showing up at a gig.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

beekmanhill said:


> It's a sad fact of our society that celebs bring in money, and top models are celebs.  It isn't Kendall's fault, she's just showing up at a gig.



Definitely!


----------



## michie

I've never understood standing in front of a mirror and taking a selfie but staring into the phone,not your reflection. You have a big azz mirror in front of you! Why are you trying to perfect yourself in a 5 in. screen???


----------



## Eva1991

^ I've never understood the point of taking selfies. 
It seems so self indulgent and meaningless.


----------



## myown

for the people saying she tries to be like this sister not Kim (source: jenner dolls on tumbler). I know it´s old, but I just saw it and thought of you people


----------



## bag-princess

beekmanhill said:


> it's a sad fact of our society that celebs bring in money, and top models are celebs.*  it isn't kendall's fault, she's just showing up at a gig*.





this


----------



## jclaybo

I dont understand why Kylie wears a hair piece, she's too young to have scalped herself. Kim I understand, but Kylie had pretty thick hair I thought. I'm beginning to think that they all have really thin hair and that Kris has to wear her hair short because of that


----------



## myown

just found these pics  on tumblr of her with minimal / no makeup. she looks so much better!


----------



## Encore Hermes

jclaybo said:


> I dont understand why Kylie wears a hair piece, she's too young to have scalped herself. Kim I understand, but Kylie had pretty thick hair I thought. I'm beginning to think that they all have really thin hair and that Kris has to wear her hair short because of that



She had extensions put in in when she was 14 or younger. I hope she takes care of hair better than Kim 





June 2002 daily mail commenting about the change of length of her hair after salon.


----------



## charmesh

saira1214 said:


> There was a story on Huffpost that had the headline "even Kylie Jenner has streaky self-tanner problems" or something like that. Maybe that's why?


That is kind of bad if she is promoting the self tanner


----------



## Coach Lover Too

dangerouscurves said:


> what a none sense! I mean these bikini bridges. Crazy world we live in. Smgdh.



1+


----------



## charmesh

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Maybe this is just me preferring to have meat on my bones but wtf is the appeal with thigh gap? I have yet to see a person, IRL, with one that looked nice. Is this like another form of cleavage to attract guys?


men dont care about that crap. Tell one of them you're beautiful enough and they will start to believe it


----------



## charmesh

Glitterandstuds said:


> I'm still trying to wrap my head around Kendall & all these other models Joan, Karlie etc...being at the Tony awards, I don't know about Joan, Karlie but I can bet my life Kendall has never seen a musical or broadway show.


They are running out of award shows to dress up and show up to. So they are at the Tony awards


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I have NEVER in my entire life seen people so narcissistic and self absorbed!...and yes, that includes their new mother.


----------



## smalls

I work out like crazy and still no thigh gap is in sight since my teenage years.  It is something I would like to achieve as a personal fitness goal to trim down my thighs but I didn't realize this was a "thing".   Although I don't doubt the pics are photoshopped even I can have a thigh gap posing like that.  Try it yourself if you stand in front of the mirror and bend one leg so you are on your toe and push your butt out you can achieve a thigh gap.  Unfortunately that is just a pose and walking around normally your thighs will not look like that.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Glitterandstuds said:


> I'm still trying to wrap my head around Kendall & all these other models Joan, Karlie etc...being at the Tony awards, I don't know about Joan, Karlie but I can bet my life Kendall has never seen a musical or broadway show.


 
I guess they are there to take the attention away from the actual people who are there for talent related reasons.




charmesh said:


> They are running out of award shows to dress up and show up to. So they are at the Tony awards


 
Next stop the Nobel Prizes. Maybe they can get an award for bringing Yezus into so many peoples lives.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Isn't a thigh gap only a thigh gap if it exists between two legs with feet together? Not when your legs are apart by like a foot? Everyone can have a thigh gap that way.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

http://www.people.com/article/kylie-jenner-cut-off-financially-kris-instyle-uk?xid=socialflow_facebook_peoplema


----------



## Humbugged

Glitterandstuds said:


> I mean has she ever been that hasn't been an event? Just on her own, normal night out..Dinner and a show?



Yes .She was at a show with Cara D and her girlfriend about 6 weeks ago the last time she was in NY off duty .


----------



## yajaira

thigh gaps are nasty


----------



## bag-princess

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Maybe this is just me preferring to have meat on my bones but wtf is the appeal with thigh gap? *I have yet to see a person, IRL, with one that looked nice.* Is this like another form of cleavage to attract guys?





i always had one - but my grandmother called it "bow hipped".  i could not wear a mini-skirt without driving the boys crazy!   they would always comment on that.


----------



## batfish

Eva1991 said:


> ^ I've never understood the point of taking selfies.
> It seems so self indulgent and meaningless.


+1.
Well said.  If I could give this 1000 likes I would.


----------



## batfish

Queenpixie said:


> Any guesses why she deleted this picture?


She's moved the 2 bottles of tanning products around in the photo that remains- in the deleted one, they are further from the camera and the tube one is on the left.  In the photo she's left on IG, the tube is in the centre of the photo and the containers are easier to see.  No doubt she is being paid for product placement and the products aren't as visible in the deleted photo, maybe why she has removed it.


----------



## B. Jara

smalls said:


> I work out like crazy and still no thigh gap is in sight since my teenage years.  It is something I would like to achieve as a personal fitness goal to trim down my thighs but I didn't realize this was a "thing".   Although I don't doubt the pics are photoshopped even I can have a thigh gap posing like that.  Try it yourself if you stand in front of the mirror and bend one leg so you are on your toe and push your butt out you can achieve a thigh gap.  Unfortunately that is just a pose and walking around normally your thighs will not look like that.




Not to mention if one could, it would look as though you are doing a pee pee dance. [emoji23]


----------



## FreeSpirit71

yajaira said:


> thigh gaps are nasty



They aren't nasty. Many women have them naturally. 

The obsession with getting one is nuts though, as they are formed by your natural body structure.  You could diet and exercise and your thighs could still touch (not sure why that's deemed to br so terrible though)


----------



## littlerock

batfish said:


> She's moved the 2 bottles of tanning products around in the photo that remains- in the deleted one, they are further from the camera and the tube one is on the left.  In the photo she's left on IG, the tube is in the centre of the photo and the containers are easier to see.  No doubt she is being paid for product placement and the products aren't as visible in the deleted photo, maybe why she has removed it.



Not only that, but if you look at her hip/ waist area, it appears there is photoshop in the 2nd pic. Look how smooth the line is where her shorts meet her skin on the second pic. Like perfect model body. The first pic that was deleted, her body is more regular and imperfect.


----------



## bisousx

bag-princess said:


> i always had one - but my grandmother called it "bow hipped".  i could not wear a mini-skirt without driving the boys crazy!   they would always comment on that.



I bet! I think thigh gaps are hot. Before I got rid of my inner thigh fat, I always felt like my legs were 2 stuffed sausages rubbing together. Now I wear leggings, shorts, tights without thinking twice.


----------



## yajaira

um no they are ugly


----------



## bag-princess

bisousx said:


> I bet! I think thigh gaps are hot. Before I got rid of my inner thigh fat, *I always felt like my legs were 2 stuffed sausages rubbing together.* Now I wear leggings, shorts, tights without thinking twice.





i'm sorry - don't be mad but that made me giggle! :giggles:   that is how my mom always described it on someone,too.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner made sure to be supportive of her boyfriend Tyga as they headed out on Monday.

The 17-year-old was spotted with a sweet smirk on her face as she joined her 25-year-old rapper beau to attend the premiere of his movie Dope in Downtown Los Angeles.

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star stood out in a bold sleeveless crimson jumpsuit which she paired with flashy black lace-up stiletto booties.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nd-premiere-new-movie-Dope.html#ixzz3cbnweQAY


----------



## bisousx

bag-princess said:


> i'm sorry - don't be mad but that made me giggle! :giggles:   that is how my mom always described it on someone,too.



Not mad at all  I couldn't wait to get rid of them once I learned from Beyonce that you can just lipo it away.


----------



## Jayne1

bisousx said:


> not mad at all  I couldn't wait to get rid of them once i learned from beyonce that you can just lipo it away.


----------



## saira1214

bisousx said:


> Not mad at all  I couldn't wait to get rid of them once I learned from Beyonce that you can just lipo it away.




Is that what you have to do?!? I was hoping exercise would do it.


----------



## japanesedong

Her bf is way older than her. Wondering if she's wanting father figure since her dad was....


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

bag-princess said:


> i always had one - but my grandmother called it "bow hipped".  i could not wear a mini-skirt without driving the boys crazy!   they would always comment on that.




I'm not a guy so that explains it! So it is a guy thing lol? 

I personally don't want that type of attention towards my lady bits, much like I don't like camel toe but guys do! Eek.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's got the body, face and walk of a bona fide supermodel.

And Kendall Jenner proved herself once again as a true star of the modelling world as she graced the runway at the Dosso Dossi Fashion Show on Tuesday in Antalya, Turkey.

The 19-year-old donned an array of ensembles, going from the revealing to the slightly unusual, but she pulled them all off with ease.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ray-outfits-fashion-Turkey.html#ixzz3ccF7Y1Pr


----------



## bisousx

saira1214 said:


> Is that what you have to do?!? I was hoping exercise would do it.



If that's your trouble spot - the area that won't budge even when the rest of your body is on point - then yes. I was hoping diet and exercise would get rid of that area too, but at the time I was at 16% body fat with muscles and abs, still having my thighs rub.


----------



## bag-princess

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I'm not a guy so that explains it! So it is a guy thing lol?
> 
> I personally don't want that type of attention towards my lady bits, much like I don't like camel toe but guys do! Eek.





not it is not just guys!  i had girls ask me "how did i do that"?? :weird:  i didn't "DO" anything.  i did not mind it because nobody was ever disrespectful or vulgar with their comments.


----------



## labelwhore04

FreeSpirit71 said:


> They aren't nasty. Many women have them naturally.
> 
> The obsession with getting one is nuts though, as they are formed by your natural body structure.  You could diet and exercise and your thighs could still touch (not sure why that's deemed to br so terrible though)



Aren't thigh gaps for people who are just naturally bow-legged? I'm really slim and i wouldn't say i have that much of a thigh gap.


----------



## Bentley1

My thighs don't touch and I'm not bow legged in the least.


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> My thighs don't touch and I'm not bow legged in the least.





labelwhore04 said:


> Aren't thigh gaps for people who are just naturally bow-legged? I'm really slim and i wouldn't say i have that much of a thigh gap.





it has nothing to do with legs - it is all about the hips!   my niece's hips were so bowed that she was put in a cast before she was a year old. they were trying to get it fixed before she started walking and had trouble with her legs!


----------



## Bentley1

bag-princess said:


> it has nothing to do with legs - it is all about the hips!   my niece's hips were so bowed that she was put in a cast before she was a year old. they were trying to get it fixed before she started walking and had trouble with her legs!




Lol, well my hips aren't bowed either. Thigh gaps aren't the result of a defect in the legs, hips or any other part of the body. I'm slim with very normal hips and thighs, etc. and I've always had a slight thigh gap.


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> Lol, well my hips aren't bowed either. Thigh gaps aren't the result of a defect in thed legs, hips or any other part of the body. I'm slim with very normal hips and thighs, etc. and I've always had a slight thigh gap.




i did not say anything about a defect. :weird: there was nothing wrong with me to make me have a gap either.  my niece hips were so bowed that she literally could not stand and begin to walk. so the cast was put on her from the waist to mid thighs to try and help the bow become less pronounced.  she still has a gap but not much.  but she is small like me - she weighs less than 110.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kylie and I have the same sunnies.


----------



## manpursefan

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie Jenner made sure to be supportive of her boyfriend Tyga as they headed out on Monday.
> 
> The 17-year-old was spotted with a sweet smirk on her face as she joined her 25-year-old rapper beau to attend the premiere of his movie Dope in Downtown Los Angeles.
> 
> The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star stood out in a bold sleeveless crimson jumpsuit which she paired with flashy black lace-up stiletto booties.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nd-premiere-new-movie-Dope.html#ixzz3cbnweQAY


That red dress looks nasty.


----------



## CobaltBlu

What hideous clothes.


----------



## myown

best conversation about thight gaps i have ever read!



bag-princess said:


> i did not say anything about a defect. :weird: there was nothing wrong with me to make me have a gap either.  my niece hips were so bowed that she literally could not stand and begin to walk. so the cast was put on her from the waist to mid thighs to try and help the bow become less pronounced.  she still has a gap but not much.  but she is small like me - she weighs less than 110.


my sister had that cast, too. but they fixed it well, no thight gap there (also she is overweight)


----------



## salmaash

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie Jenner made sure to be supportive of her boyfriend Tyga as they headed out on Monday.
> 
> The 17-year-old was spotted with a sweet smirk on her face as she joined her 25-year-old rapper beau to attend the premiere of his movie Dope in Downtown Los Angeles.
> 
> The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star stood out in a bold sleeveless crimson jumpsuit which she paired with flashy black lace-up stiletto booties.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nd-premiere-new-movie-Dope.html#ixzz3cbnweQAY


is he able to close his mouth?


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

salmaash said:


> is he able to close his mouth?



Nope.

It's called a lips gap and it is an entirely new thing brought to you by Tyga.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Hahahaha lip gaps are all the rage!


----------



## zen1965

^ because they make you look rill smart.


----------



## lh211

zen1965 said:


> ^ because they make you look rill smart.



: You took the words out my (closed) mouth.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

zen1965 said:


> ^ because they make you look rill smart.




And don't forget sessy.


----------



## Jayne1

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Nope.
> 
> It's called a lips gap and it is an entirely new thing brought to you by Tyga.



His veneers look a little big too.


----------



## littlerock

Well, you know what they say about men with a lip gap and big veneers?!


----------



## knasarae

Aw man! I've been seeing a lot of hype over that movie Dope and I wanted to check it out... but seeing that Tyga is in it, I'm put off.  Hopefully he doens't have a major role... I haven't seen him in any of the promos except the one posted here.



labelwhore04 said:


> Aren't thigh gaps for people who are just naturally bow-legged? I'm really slim and i wouldn't say i have that much of a thigh gap.



I'm very bow-legged and have never had a thigh gap.  I'm a size 6 now, but even when I was a young, slender tenderoni (size 0/2) my thighs touched.  I have no hips to speak of though, so that is probably why.  Hopefully my future children will give me some.


----------



## redney

Kendall and Caitlyn are spitting images of each other.


----------



## ByeKitty

I was thinking Caitlyn looks more like Kylie... Whenever I see Kendall all I can think of is:


----------



## Eva1991

^ Wow! Kendall does look like her mom, especially when Kris was younger.


----------



## redney

ByeKitty said:


> I was thinking Caitlyn looks more like Kylie... Whenever I see Kendall all I can think of is:



Wow!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Yes, Kendall is the spitting image of Kris. It's a shame what Kris did to her face.


----------



## AshTx.1

ByeKitty said:


> I was thinking Caitlyn looks more like Kylie... Whenever I see Kendall all I can think of is:


Holy cow!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Yes, Kendall is the spitting image of Kris. It's a shame what Kris did to her face.



Wow! I never noticed the resemblance before! I agree with you, Kris should have left her face untouched! Hopefully Kendall doesn't start messing with hers.


----------



## pukasonqo

ah tyga, such a sexy chinless wonder...kylie defo got herself a winner with that one!


----------



## Jayne1

ByeKitty said:


> I was thinking Caitlyn looks more like Kylie... Whenever I see Kendall all I can think of is:


You're right!


----------



## clairerose

ByeKitty said:


> I was thinking Caitlyn looks more like Kylie... Whenever I see Kendall all I can think of is:



Kendall and her mom are twins!


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Calabasas. (June 10)


----------



## glamourous1098

That outfit is concerning on so many levels that I just don't know where to begin.  *slinks out quietly*


----------



## Poth

Are those her undies making an appearance?  And his crotch shark?!


----------



## Oryx816

ByeKitty said:


> I was thinking Caitlyn looks more like Kylie... Whenever I see Kendall all I can think of is:




I'm assuming that is Kourt in the pic.  That is a very unfortunate looking childhood pic.  She wasn't cute.


----------



## redney

Poth said:


> Are those her undies making an appearance?  And his crotch shark?!



Hers look like Spanx. 

When I was 17 I thought going grocery shopping was the most boring thing ever. But I guess dating a 26 year old or whatever makes her feel all grown up or something?!


----------



## michie

So...they're living together...or nah?


----------



## Encore Hermes

maybe she is wearing this, under the pants


----------



## usmcwifey

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> Calabasas. (June 10)




Aww an underage child playing house with her 25 year old bf....gross


----------



## Jayne1

Oryx816 said:


> I'm assuming that is Kourt in the pic.  That is a very unfortunate looking childhood pic.  She wasn't cute.



The nose job she had really helped.

Are Kylie's boobs even bigger?


----------



## dangerouscurves

redney said:


> Kendall and Caitlyn are spitting images of each other.




Caitlyn needs to learn how to sit like a lady.


----------



## tnguye78

Why does she need spanx for sweat pants?


----------



## dangerouscurves

All this thigh gap talk made me think I was in Beyonce thread.


----------



## Bananacoaster

She lives on her own so I am sure there are times she needs to grocery shop lol.


----------



## CobaltBlu

What is the lip gap?


----------



## Yoshi1296

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> Calabasas. (June 10)




LMAO who even wears BAPE nowadays???


----------



## stylemepretty

Her boobs look huge!


----------



## Oryx816

Yoshi1296 said:


> LMAO who even wears BAPE nowadays???




People who are doing projects at home like painting, cleaning gutters, clearing out the garage and basement....but outside in public--only Kylie.


----------



## AlbertsLove

I wonder if Kylie had a huge crush on Tyga and since she was so young and naive or whatver she is morphing into someone he would like. I doubt he liked her with her origional body since it looked that of a little girl.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks a mess and he looks like fool, as usual.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

It's as though you wanna look away, but you just can't bring yourself to do it...


----------



## YSoLovely

Kylie's boobs look gigantic. :weird:
I was giving her the benefit of the doubt since she's a teenager and still evolving, but... 

Guess Tyga likes his [del]women[/del] girls plastic...


----------



## ChanelMommy

Coach Lover Too said:


> It's as though you wanna look away, but you just can't bring yourself to do it...


----------



## redney

YSoLovely said:


> Guess Tyga likes his [del]women[/del] girls plastic...



And with $$$$$


----------



## AECornell

Bahahaha that's the FIRST thing I thought, too!



Yoshi1296 said:


> LMAO who even wears BAPE nowadays???


----------



## Encore Hermes




----------



## Lounorada

He's grossly unattractive.


----------



## Jeanek

So gross. I'd definitely hold my breath if I walked past him even if I didn't know he dates a child, because he definitely smells.  Yuck!!


----------



## Sasha2012

*Brody Jenner -- Takes XXX Shot at Tiger ... Lay Off My Little Sister??*

Brody Jenner used a porntastic image to send a message to Tyga -- quit banging my 17-YEAR-OLD sister, Kylie Jenner -- or so it appeared. 

Brody posted the illustration this morning ... of a tiger in the jungle licking the lady parts of a young woman with dark hair, who looks a lot like Kylie. The post includes the caption, "Licking 4 my keys."

Most people assumed he was making some kind of commentary on Tyga and Kylie's relationship -- but Brody's GF, Kaitlynn Carter, tells TMZ it was an innocent coincidence.

Kaitlynn says Brody's friend has a t-shirt company and they were just looking for Internet memes to use on gear. She says Brody's pal made up the "keys" caption, and the guys thought it was hysterical ... but it had nothing to do with Kylie's dating sitch.   
As for why the post came down after a couple of hours -- Kaitlyn says she told Brody it wasn't funny ... so he deleted it. 

Fun fact: The XXX art is called "Burning Bright-Lick" ... created by Isabel Samaras.

Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/06/11/brody-jenner-tiger-porn-licking-tyga-kylie-instagram/#ixzz3cn6D5Q2K

** Removed pic..


----------



## bag-princess

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Yes, Kendall is the spitting image of Kris. It's a shame what Kris did to her face.




she really is!!!  



Oryx816 said:


> I'm assuming that is Kourt in the pic.  That is a very unfortunate looking childhood pic.  She wasn't cute.




oh lawd!!



Sasha2012 said:


> Fun fact: The XXX art is called "Burning Bright-Lick" ... created by Isabel Samaras.
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/06/11/brody-jenner-tiger-porn-licking-tyga-kylie-instagram/#ixzz3cn6D5Q2K








shocked:


well that did it for me.  i have seen enough today.


----------



## Bag*Snob

Please someone tell me what that saying means on that vulgar cartoon.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Encore Hermes said:


>




WHY is he wearing BAPE too??? LMFAO


----------



## Encore Hermes

I think she is wearing his


----------



## Bentley1

Lounorada said:


> He's grossly unattractive.




THIS! I can barely stand to look at him without cringing. He is gag worthy.


----------



## beekmanhill

So Brody's internet meme meant what, again?


----------



## Yoshi1296

Bentley1 said:


> THIS! I can barely stand to look at him without cringing. He is gag worthy.




I agree. He looks like a turtle.


----------



## zaara10

Wait, Brody's gf's name is Kaitlyn too???!! &#128563; That's kind of messed up of Bruce.
And I can't even comment on that pic. Eww.


----------



## MY2CENT

He ain't no man not even close, he tries to act like a man but in reality he probably is more immature then his jailbait girlfriend, cause what real woman would want him


----------



## bisousx

Yoshi1296 said:


> I agree. He looks like a turtle.



Bahahaha, nailed it.


----------



## lulu212121

zaara10 said:


> Wait,too???!!  Brody's gf's name is Kaitlyn  &#128563;That's kind of messed up of Bruce.
> And I can't even comment on that pic. Eww.


That is disturbing.


----------



## bisousx

zaara10 said:


> Wait, Brody's gf's name is Kaitlyn too???!! &#128563; That's kind of messed up of Bruce.
> And I can't even comment on that pic. Eww.



It seems unlikely that Brody's flavor of the month had any bearing on what name Bruce chose - ya know, aside from the fact that Caitlin is an extremely common name.


----------



## zaara10

bisousx said:


> It seems unlikely that Brody's flavor of the month had any bearing on what name Bruce chose - ya know, aside from the fact that Caitlin is an extremely common name.



He's had this gf for a while though. I'd be a little weirded out that my father turned mother has the same name as my gf. I mean of all the names Bruce could have chosen. JMO though.


----------



## Jayne1

zaara10 said:


> He's had this gf for a while though. I'd be a little weirded out that my father turned mother has the same name as my gf. I mean of all the names Bruce could have chosen. JMO though.



Agree - this gf seems more serious to him.  

I said, when the rumour first started that Bruce was changing his name to Caitlyn... it couldn't be, since Brody's gf had that name.


----------



## bisousx

zaara10 said:


> He's had this gf for a while though. I'd be a little weirded out that my father turned mother has the same name as my gf. I mean of all the names Bruce could have chosen. JMO though.



At least it wasn't Avril, lol


----------



## Sasha2012

The 19-year-old beauty was at first laughed at when she entered the fiercely competitive modeling world.

But while promoting Calvin Klein in Hong Kong on Thursday, Kendall Jenner proved that she is perfectly suited to model clothes and is already on her way to supermodel status.

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star looked stunning as she posed in a beige grey crop top and tight black leather miniskirt. Justin Bieber, who is also a spokesperson for the brand, was also at the event.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tes-Calvin-Klein-Hong-Kong.html#ixzz3cp2eLlPK


----------



## pixiejenna

Sasha2012 said:


> The 19-year-old beauty was at first laughed at when she entered the fiercely competitive modeling world.
> 
> But while promoting Calvin Klein in Hong Kong on Thursday, Kendall Jenner proved that she is perfectly suited to model clothes and is already on her way to supermodel status.
> 
> The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star looked stunning as she posed in a beige grey crop top and tight black leather miniskirt. Justin Bieber, who is also a spokesperson for the brand, was also at the event.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tes-Calvin-Klein-Hong-Kong.html#ixzz3cp2eLlPK



Oh god please don't let yeaz see those leather overalls! I didn't want to see kimbo in them.


----------



## Humbugged

pixiejenna said:


> Oh god please don't let yeaz see those leather overalls! I didn't want to see kimbo in them.



Doesn't bear thinking about .LOL



anyway Kendall and Bieber,who took his little brother to HK with him (there is a snapchat of Kendall and the kid having a pillow fight) looked to be having a great time running round on those stupid IO Hawks and doing cartwheels on the red carpet


----------



## Humbugged

Cara posted a pic of her and Kendall when they were shooting the covers for Garage (when they digitally covered them in random CGI)


----------



## dangerouscurves

zaara10 said:


> Wait, Brody's gf's name is Kaitlyn too???!! [emoji15] That's kind of messed up of Bruce.
> 
> And I can't even comment on that pic. Eww.




But Kimbecile married KRIS. Messy, innit?!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I hope he washed those pants before he put them on after her.


----------



## lizmil

What's with the tongue touching bit? They did that in Pitch Perfect 2 and it drove me nuts. Is that a thing now?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

pixiejenna said:


> Oh god please don't let yeaz see those leather overalls! I didn't want to see kimbo in them.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

OH jeez, first they take over the tv, now it's the radio. Gawd help us.

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ret-album-with-boyfriend-tyga-details-2015116


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Poor Kylie can't even afford her own underwear. She's gotta wear Tyga's!

http://extratv.com/2015/06/12/kylie-jenner-shows-off-tygas-boxers-in-sexy-snapchat-posts/

(I dunno about y'all, but I'm certain her boobs just got bigger....)


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Lounorada said:


> He's grossly unattractive.



I agree!! Looks like there's gonna be a wedding soon, (if you believe Radar Online)

http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=KyleTygaElope


----------



## BadAzzBish

Coach Lover Too said:


> I agree!! Looks like there's gonna be a wedding soon, (if you believe Radar Online)
> 
> http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=KyleTygaElope



Hmm...nope. Don't think PMK would approve of this as Tyga is too broke and not famous enough.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

BadAzzBish said:


> Hmm...nope. Don't think PMK would approve of this as Tyga is too broke and not famous enough.



Yea, but when she turns 18 there's nothing she can do about it. 

Oh no, just had an idea for a new season!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner is certainly giving the rest of the Kardashian clan a run for their money when it comes to racking up modeling gigs.

The 17-year-old star seems to post a never-ending stream of snapshots from her fashion photoshoots and Thursday was no different as the teen shared another of herself posing glamorously.

Kylie can be seen in a corset made of white feathers and a pair of hotpants as she sits in a field of straw with her black locks tousled like a magazine cover star.  

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-snap-glamorous-photoshoot.html#ixzz3cte7mmWu


----------



## mrsinsyder

What are these pictures for?!?!?!?


----------



## charmesh

bisousx said:


> It seems unlikely that Brody's flavor of the month had any bearing on what name Bruce chose - ya know, aside from the fact that Caitlin is an extremely common name.



Common for girls & young women, not grannies


----------



## charmesh

mrsinsyder said:


> What are these pictures for?!?!?!?



Kylie's photo shoots are always for nothing other than to give the DailyFail something to write about


----------



## AEGIS

kylie needs to do like kim and hook up with a RELEVANT rapper


----------



## charmesh

AEGIS said:


> kylie needs to do like kim and hook up with a RELEVANT rapper



I think he's a starter. When she's 18 she will trade him in for a relevant rapper or an athlete. Not too many men are willing to risk jail for a little publicity.


----------



## AECornell

Didn't Kylie always have more of a chest? I mean, yes, it looks like she went to Kim's dr and got the extra large implant, but she wasn't super flat I don't think.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner Snapchatted two selfies on Thursday while wearing her 'boyfriend' Tyga's Crisp-brand boxer briefs.

The 17-year-old reality starlet appeared to be wearing a push-up bra and Spanx-style, butt-boosting shapewear beneath her 'undergarments.'

The 25-year-old Grammy nominee - born Michael Nguyen-Stevenson - designed Kylie's $12 white boxers from his 'core collection.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Crisp-brand-boxer-briefs.html#ixzz3cuCs3JKz


----------



## knasarae

What Grammy was Tyga nominated for???


And yes I agree.  Either Kylie has been wearing industrial push-up bras lately or they've gotten bigger.


----------



## charmesh

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie Jenner Snapchatted two selfies on Thursday while wearing her 'boyfriend' Tyga's Crisp-brand boxer briefs.
> 
> The 17-year-old reality starlet appeared to be wearing a push-up bra and Spanx-style, butt-boosting shapewear beneath her 'undergarments.'
> 
> The 25-year-old Grammy nominee - born Michael Nguyen-Stevenson - designed Kylie's $12 white boxers from his 'core collection.'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Crisp-brand-boxer-briefs.html#ixzz3cuCs3JKz



Why is he repping brands no one had heard of or brands from 3 decades ago?


----------



## Sasha2012

knasarae said:


> What Grammy was Tyga nominated for???
> .


He was  nominated for Best Rap/Sung Collaboration for "Deuces" with Chris Brown in 2011.


----------



## pixiejenna

Tiger will make a great first husband for Kylie. She'll keep him around long enough to get her music gig in full motion. I'm sure she'll be smart enough to sign a prenup so she'll be able to keep her money separate, okay maybe not smart enough but I'm sure PMK will put her foot down. And when she's done with him she can get divorced and then play the poor me i was young and dumb card this family lives to play victim. I give it maybe 2 years after they get married.


----------



## knasarae

Sasha2012 said:


> He was  nominated for Best Rap/Sung Collaboration for "Deuces" with Chris Brown in 2011.



Oh yea... I don't even think of him when I think of that song lol.


----------



## blackkitty4378

Do you think he'll get in on the show once she turns 18 and they confirm their relationship? It seems like he could use the money.


----------



## chowlover2

mrsinsyder said:


> What are these pictures for?!?!?!?




Game of Thots!


----------



## Sasha2012

The closet of a high fashion model has almost mythical status, allowing for countless wardrobe options.

Kendall Jenner confirmed that her closet occupies this lofty realm as she donned an elegant ensemble that consisted of a pale pink skirt and cream-coloured turtleneck.

The 19-year-old model's split skirt allowed her to show off a bit of leg too as she met her friend Gigi Hadid for lunch in Los Angeles on Saturday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-BFF-Gigi-Hadid-deli-lunch.html#ixzz3d0i3HsuS


----------



## wildblood

Lookin a little filler-mouthed there.


----------



## originallyxelle

Kendall's face looks off. She's so pretty naturally. I genuinely hope she doesn't start messing with her face -_- .


----------



## Yoshi1296

Sasha2012 said:


> The closet of a high fashion model has almost mythical status, allowing for countless wardrobe options.
> 
> 
> 
> Kendall Jenner confirmed that her closet occupies this lofty realm as she donned an elegant ensemble that consisted of a pale pink skirt and cream-coloured turtleneck.
> 
> 
> 
> The 19-year-old model's split skirt allowed her to show off a bit of leg too as she met her friend Gigi Hadid for lunch in Los Angeles on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-BFF-Gigi-Hadid-deli-lunch.html#ixzz3d0i3HsuS




LOVE her outfit!!!


----------



## Oryx816

originallyxelle said:


> kendall's face looks off. She's so pretty naturally. I genuinely hope she doesn't start messing with her face -_- .




+1


----------



## lizmil

Do you think they actually eat?


----------



## beekmanhill

What a gorgeous outfit.


----------



## Lounorada

I think Kendull has been messing with her face for quite a while now, she just has subtle things done where it's not as noticeable or drastic as the procedures her sisters get done.


----------



## blackkitty4378

lounorada said:


> i think kendull has been messing with her face for quite a while now, she just has subtle things done where it's not as noticeable or drastic as the procedures her sisters get done.



+1


----------



## Eva1991

Lounorada said:


> I think Kendull has been messing with her face for quite a while now, she just has subtle things done where it's not as noticeable or drastic as the procedures her sisters get done.



Her lips in the last pics do look a bit fuller than usual. Hope she doesn't do anything dramatic that would completely mess up her facial features.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

originallyxelle said:


> Kendall's face looks off. She's so pretty naturally. I genuinely hope she doesn't start messing with her face -_- .



Yea, I thought that too. Can't quite put my finger on it, but somethin' ain't right.


----------



## clevercat

Coach Lover Too said:


> Yea, I thought that too. Can't quite put my finger on it, but somethin' ain't right.




She looks puffy, I think...


----------



## Encore Hermes

wildblood said:


> Lookin a little filler-mouthed there.





Lounorada said:


> I think Kendull has been messing with her face for quite a while now, she just has subtle things done where it's not as noticeable or drastic as the procedures her sisters get done.



Filler mouth more obvious with these pics imo


----------



## ByeKitty

She has had the filler-ish looking lips for about 2 months now I think...


----------



## labelwhore04

She looks like Caitlyn in those pics, and thats not a good thing. Caitlyn has a typical plastic surgery face and thats not a good look on a 20 yr old. Its a shame that Kendall is going down this route but its not surprising considering who her family is. She would probably be shunned if she didnt jump on the plastic surgery bandwagon.


----------



## pixiejenna

Kendull has definitely messed with her face the past few years. She's just a lot more subtle than her siblings. Like her nose job compare it to 5 years ago it's clearly not the same nose. Your nose doesn't shrink   and change shape when you go from tween to teen. Guess she had a visit with the family dentist by looking at her lips. Luckily she didn't do what her little sister dose and go completely over board. 

On a side note when you fill your lips that much and you stop will they look funky? Obviously you stretched out the skin in one of the more delicate areas on your face.


----------



## Jayne1

wildblood said:


> Lookin a little filler-mouthed there.


I was thinking that!


----------



## Jayne1

pixiejenna said:


> Kendull has definitely messed with her face the past few years. She's just a lot more subtle than her siblings. Like her nose job compare it to 5 years ago it's clearly not the same nose. Your nose doesn't shrink   and change shape when you go from tween to teen. Guess she had a visit with the family dentist by looking at her lips. Luckily she didn't do what her little sister dose and go completely over board.
> 
> On a side note when you fill your lips that much and you stop will they look funky? Obviously you stretched out the skin in one of the more delicate areas on your face.



Yes, look at her profile -- tiny and not something I've ever seen from a child of evil Kris..,, until after the dentist visit that is.


----------



## labelwhore04

^Yep i do think Kendall has had a nose job. Its noticeable when you compare old pics. It's nicely done though, very subtle and still goes with the rest of her face.


----------



## batfish

labelwhore04 said:


> ^Yep i do think Kendall has had a nose job. Its noticeable when you compare old pics. It's nicely done though, very subtle and still goes with the rest of her face.
> 
> View attachment 3031622


I agree.  The upper part of her nose looks narrower and more refined now.  

I wonder if she has also had a blepharoplasty as she appears to have slightly hooded upper eye lids in the photo on the left, but on the right her eyes appear more open and looking again her brows are higher (the gap between her upper eye lids and eye brows is larger in the photo on the right)


----------



## Eva1991

Having some subtle procedures to refine her features (not that they need any refinement but to each their own) is fine, as long as she feels comfortable with it. The world of fashion is very demanding and she's probably feeling lots of pressure to look perfect. That being said, I hope she doesn't go over the top with plastic surgery like her sisters did and remains looking natural.


----------



## whimsic

labelwhore04 said:


> ^Yep i do think Kendall has had a nose job. Its noticeable when you compare old pics. It's nicely done though, very subtle and still goes with the rest of her face.
> 
> View attachment 3031622



Compare that with the pics on the last page it's even more different now. Looks like the tip has been lifted, you can see more of her nostrils. Her upper lip is filled, maybe got some Botox to lift her eyebrows, and she lasered off her baby hairs - gave the illusion of a longer face. That's quite a bit of work.


----------



## Lounorada

batfish said:


> I agree.  The upper part of her nose looks narrower and more refined now.
> 
> *I wonder if she has also had a blepharoplasty as she appears to have slightly hooded upper eye lids in the photo on the left, but on the right her eyes appear more open and looking again her brows are higher (the gap between her upper eye lids and eye brows is larger in the photo on the right*)




That's what I would guess.


----------



## Jayne1

batfish said:


> I agree.  The upper part of her nose looks narrower and more refined now.
> 
> I wonder if she has also had a blepharoplasty as she appears to have slightly hooded upper eye lids in the photo on the left, but on the right her eyes appear more open and looking again her brows are higher (the gap between her upper eye lids and eye brows is larger in the photo on the right)



Yes, her eyes look larger too.


----------



## lizmil

I keep wondering when these girls (young women) are 20 years old and getting all this done, how much more they will need to "maintain?"  Most, not all, of them talk about being "natural" and not putting "chemicals " in their bodies- food or makeup.

What the heck do they think all the PS is?


----------



## StopHammertime

Dunno, normally with a K I would immediately think plastic surgery, but her changes are so subtle I think it is just makeup. Puffiness maybe from being tired.


----------



## V0N1B2

StopHammertime said:


> Dunno, normally with a K I would immediately think plastic surgery, but her changes are so subtle I think it is just makeup. Puffiness maybe from being tired.


It's just lip liner.


----------



## Humbugged

StopHammertime said:


> Dunno, normally with a K I would immediately think plastic surgery, but her changes are so subtle I think it is just makeup. Puffiness maybe from being tired.




She went round the world in 5 days and got back Friday night .

LA > Anatalya > Hong Kong > LA  


anyway there is other pics taken of her in the afternoon.


----------



## Jayne1

V0N1B2 said:


> It's just lip liner.



And contouring.  And people are just mean and jealous. lol


----------



## batfish

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, her eyes look larger too.


I couldn't decide whether the heavy black eyeliner she is wearing in the photo on the left makes her eyes looks smaller or whether her eyes actually are smaller on the left.


----------



## batfish

whimsic said:


> Compare that with the pics on the last page it's even more different now. Looks like the tip has been lifted, you can see more of her nostrils. Her upper lip is filled, maybe got some Botox to lift her eyebrows, and she lasered off her baby hairs - gave the illusion of a longer face. That's quite a bit of work.


I think she's had an upper lid blepharoplasty as well as the botox to her eyebrows.

Although she has had quite a bit of work done, I think that what she has had done is quite subtle and looks good, but she needs to  quit with the PS while she is ahead and needs to repeat the mantra that  when it comes to PS "more is not better".


----------



## batfish

V0N1B2 said:


> It's just lip liner.





Jayne1 said:


> And contouring.  And people are just mean and jealous. lol



And growing up obviously.


----------



## Bentley1

Kendall "hasn't had PS" just like Kylie "didn't have lip fillers and only used lip liner." LOL, Please. When will folks learn.


----------



## batfish

Bentley1 said:


> Kendall "hasn't had PS" just like Kylie "didn't have lip fillers and only used lip liner." LOL, Please. When will folks learn.


Yep, we're all just jealous!


----------



## Operasoprano1

batfish said:


> Yep, we're all just jealous!




I'm sure there are a lot of women on these forums that wish they had her life. Yes, there are jealous women on these forums. Most try to keep up with the jones or the siegels. It's just not possible.


----------



## Eva1991

^ Apart from the fact that they have lots of money, there isn't anything else to be jealous about.


----------



## Operasoprano1

Eva1991 said:


> ^ Apart from the fact that they have lots of money, there isn't anything else to be jealous about.



They're good looking girls. They live dream lives...


----------



## Eva1991

^ Not everyone is ugly and lives in a dump! lol

Besides, what "dream lives" means is very subjective. Dreams vary a lot from person to person. For someone who's focused on education and building their own career, their lives are certainly not inspiring.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Imo
She had a subtle nose job and a cute sweet look and her features worked together.  I think the more they tweak her face, the more the slight imperfections will show up and then they they will work on those and that is how enhancements pass from subtle to looking done. And she is still in her teens with her baby face still changing. Unfortunate. 






No idea why with 2 attachments there are so many duplicate pics


----------



## blackkitty4378

You can lift your eyebrow with Botox, too.


----------



## BadAzzBish

Eva1991 said:


> ^ Not everyone is ugly and lives in a dump! lol
> 
> Besides, what "dream lives" means is very subjective. Dreams vary a lot from person to person. For someone who's focused on education and building their own career, their lives are certainly not inspiring.



^This! Imo I want to be rich NOT famous. And I wouldn't want to become rich off my sibling's sex tape - Yuck!


----------



## lizmil

BadAzzBish said:


> ^This! Imo I want to be rich NOT famous. And I wouldn't want to become rich off my sibling's sex tape - Yuck!



They don't see anything wrong with sex tapes. They seem to aspire to them.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall Jenner found puppy love.

The 19-year-old supermodel appears to have instantly fell for a pooch she encountered at Bark n' B*tches pet shop in West Hollywood on Sunday, while joined by half-sister Khloe Kardashian.

The face of Estee Lauder raised the puppy in her arms as she showered it with affection. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ly-outing-Khloe-Kardashian.html#ixzz3d7NmosNL


----------



## Jikena

Those people are so oblivious... Do they even know what goes on behind those pet shops...


----------



## andicandi3x12

She looks like Khloe in the second pic from her fillers and lip injections. Also, why get ANOTHER animal when you're a model working and traveling the world? A puppy mill puppy to just sit in your condo and either be taken care of by an assistant or neglected. Sad.


----------



## blackkitty4378

Yeah, they piss me off when it comes to how they treat animals. Don't they end up giving them to better homes, eventually, though? Like wasn't Kendall's dog given to Burt?

They really should stop, though. What's the point of getting animals if you're just going to get tired of them and eventually give them away? Plus, you're supporting breeders/puppy mills when you shouldn't be.


----------



## lh211

eva1991 said:


> ^ not everyone is ugly and lives in a dump! Lol
> 
> besides, what "dream lives" means is very subjective. Dreams vary a lot from person to person. For someone who's focused on education and building their own career, their lives are certainly not inspiring.



+1


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Just another fashion accessory.....sigh...


----------



## SpeedyJC

Operasoprano1 said:


> I'm sure there are a lot of women on these forums that wish they had her life. Yes, there are jealous women on these forums. Most try to keep up with the jones or the siegels. It's just not possible.


 
 Are there not plenty of other more respectable, appreciated and talented famous people out there to be jealous of?




Eva1991 said:


> ^ Not everyone is ugly and lives in a dump! lol


 
:worthy:


----------



## Encore Hermes

How much time does she have for so many dogs? I wonder where her Great Dane is, she lives in a condo right? 


* The store runs adoptions, it isn't from a puppy mill.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Operasoprano1 said:


> They're good looking girls. They live dream lives...




Whose dreams? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Operasoprano1 said:


> They're good looking girls. They live dream lives...



Kris, is that you???


----------



## Humbugged

Encore Hermes said:


> How much time does she have for so many dogs? I wonder where her Great Dane is, she lives in a condo right?
> 
> 
> * The store runs adoptions, it isn't from a puppy mill.




Burt got the Great Dane when she got her condo and that was the only one she had - and she sold her horses at the same time.The lab you used to see on the show had gone with Bruce/Caitlyn when she moved to Malibu and the Chihuahua she had was knocked down and killed a few years ago.

And as you say this is a rescue she has gotten.

http://www.adoptapet.com/pet/13145718-los-angeles-california-labrador-retriever-mix



> All of these dogs are rescued from high kill shelters in Los Angeles,  San Bernardino and Kern counties where the euthanasia rate is as high as  85%. Many were never taken to the shelter by their owners... they were picked up on the streets as strays by the shelter system.  Sadly many of these pups were on the list to be euthanized.We are making a major difference in how people view pet shops. Say NO to puppy mill puppies! Say YES to adoption!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

eva1991 said:


> ^ not everyone is ugly and lives in a dump! Lol
> 
> besides, what "dream lives" means is very subjective. Dreams vary a lot from person to person. For someone who's focused on education and building their own career, their lives are certainly not inspiring.




exactly!


----------



## knasarae

We live in a very materialistic culture so I'm sure there are lots who do envy these girls.  Sad, but true.

But no, that is no dream life in my eyes.  I'd love to be a millionaire, but I have absolutely no desire to be a celebrity.  I'm sure shopping is fun, but I would be so bored doing that every day.  I'd also be super-annoyed having to be in full hair and makeup every time I left the house.  Living a life where you are constantly under pressure to bring more attention to yourself is not an experience I would ever purposely choose.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Kylie and Kendall through the years. Some of the pics are so darn cute!

http://www.fishwrapper.com/photos/kendall-jenner-through-the-years/images/104073684-10-jpg/


----------



## Encore Hermes

Humbugged said:


> Burt got the Great Dane when she got her condo and that was the only one she had - and she sold her horses at the same time.The lab you used to see on the show had gone with Bruce/Caitlyn when she moved to Malibu and the Chihuahua she had was knocked down and killed a few years ago.





Ok. where are the chocolate lab pups Louis and Vuitton? Given to the girls Christmas 2011

Or Jackson, the dog they 'rescued' and are joint raising with Khole? Acquired 2012

If she can't keep them why acquire them? Is this pitt mix going to do well in her condo? Doubtful, she is never at home. 

Where have all the Kardashian pets gone?
http://radaronline.com/photos/kardashian-family-pets-missing-in-touch/photo/807600/


----------



## Encore Hermes

More pets 

Dolce was lost 2012 . Had been staying with friends then was lost. 

Bella (dog) not seen anymore and is rumored to have been given away to the family pastor. 

http://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/...hat-happened-to-these-9-kardashian-pets-53966


----------



## pittcat

What about Kylie's two dogs? She posted non stop about them and then nothing? Mini greyhounds or something? Someone stop them please!! They are serial puppy owners and seem to lose interest when the dog gets older and requires actual responsibility... They will never know the love of having raised a dog and that's good because they don't deserve it!


----------



## sabrunka

pittcat said:


> What about Kylie's two dogs? She posted non stop about them and then nothing? Mini greyhounds or something? Someone stop them please!! They are serial puppy owners and seem to lose interest when the dog gets older and requires actual responsibility... They will never know the love of having raised a dog and that's good because they don't deserve it!



She has been posting snap chats with them, so either she still has them, or someone close to her does  .


----------



## pittcat

sabrunka said:


> She has been posting snap chats with them, so either she still has them, or someone close to her does  .




Thanks! It's good to know those two are still okay! I keep hoping the next one will be the change and they keep a dog it's whole life but their track record speaks for itself!


----------



## myown

labelwhore04 said:


> ^Yep i do think Kendall has had a nose job. Its noticeable when you compare old pics. It's nicely done though, very subtle and still goes with the rest of her face.
> 
> View attachment 3031622



her old nose made her more unique


----------



## Operasoprano1

knasarae said:


> We live in a very materialistic culture so I'm sure there are lots who do envy these girls.  Sad, but true.
> 
> But no, that is no dream life in my eyes.  I'd love to be a millionaire, but I have absolutely no desire to be a celebrity.  I'm sure shopping is fun, but I would be so bored doing that every day.  I'd also be super-annoyed having to be in full hair and makeup every time I left the house.  Living a life where you are constantly under pressure to bring more attention to yourself is not an experience I would ever purposely choose.




They're living the American Dream, but they're famous, too. That's what I'm trying to say.


----------



## Operasoprano1

There are people who look up to these girls and Kim. They want everything  they have. I follow someone on my Instagram that is obsessed with them. They're still relevant. people are talking about them. This thread exists because people want to gossip and make them relevant.


----------



## blackkitty4378

Good to know the store does adoptions! Hopefully this dog can bide its time before it's given away to a better owner. And if it's not, I hope she has assistants taking care of it, playing with it, etc.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Celebrating Norths 2nd Birthday at Disneyland. (June 15)


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Everyone looks miserable lol


----------



## michie

Right. The "Happiest Place on Earth" and they all look like it's a chore.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

What a sad existence they lead.


----------



## Jcave12

If I were 17 and I had to act interested in my boyfriend's child i'd be miserable too. This whole situation boggles my mind. To each their own I suppose...


----------



## pursegrl12

Jcave12 said:


> If I were 17 and I had to act interested in my boyfriend's child i'd be miserable too. This whole situation boggles my mind. To each their own I suppose...




I thought the same thing!!! At 17, the last thing on my mind would be hanging with toddlers....


----------



## charmesh

Jcave12 said:


> If I were 17 and I had to act interested in my boyfriend's child i'd be miserable too. This whole situation boggles my mind. To each their own I suppose...



She is responsible enough to take care of her dogs. A skill no one else in the family seems to have. So I'm sure she can fake being interested in a toddler for a few hours. Toddlers can be fun


----------



## Jcave12

charmesh said:


> She is responsible enough to take care of her dogs. A skill no one else in the family seems to have. So I'm sure she can fake being interested in a toddler for a few hours. Toddlers can be fun


If you like babies, then of course. I just didn't want to be around them at 17. I know a lot of people who have always loved babies and toddlers at that age though. I just wasn't one of those people. That said, I probably could have faked it for a few hours... The fact that there are people who go through pets in this world burns me up though. Those poor babies! Hopefully they end up in loving permanent homes.


----------



## Lounorada

It's just another excuse for them all to take selfies for the day, Photoshop them and post them all over social media. Such a sad, vapid life.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Looks like they hired Splash again.


----------



## Humbugged

blackkitty4378 said:


> Good to know the store does adoptions! Hopefully this dog can bide its time before it's given away to a better owner. And if it's not, I hope she has assistants taking care of it, playing with it, etc.




Turns out the dog was a present for Jasmine Sanders


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kendall's sunglasses in the DW pics are very cute. 

Kylie has on soooo much makeup . I know we all like different things but I really don't understand how anyone wears that much makeup at all, let alone on the daily.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Operasoprano1 said:


> They're good looking girls. They live dream lives...


Are you being serious? Thankfully I don't know anyone who considers their sad vapid existence to be a dream life.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Humbugged said:


> Turns out the dog was a present for Jasmine Sanders



I'm surprised the adoption agency allowed the dog to be adopted as a gift.


----------



## blackkitty4378

They seem to have a lot of material things (although judging by Kim's bank account info that was released in 2013, I would not feel so financially secure if I were her) but sometimes they seem really unhappy. I mean, just look at Kim and Kanye together, and you'll see what I mean. Look at North. Children do not lie.

In the beginning they seemed happy when the fame was new and exciting, but now they all seem miserable at worst, and jaded at best. The only ones I think seem happy at least sometimes are Kourtney, Scott, and Kendall.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been making her mark in the high-end fashion world - and Kendall Jenner has scored her first international Vogue cover. 

Having posed for US Vogue in the past, the 19-year-old half-sister of Kim Kardashian wears a series of high-shine vinyl fashion items for Vogue China. 

Standing alongside Chinese pop singer and actor Kris Wu, Kendall looks incredible in the red and black clothing, wearing very sexy thigh-high rubber boots in one steamy snap. 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...h-rubber-boots-Vogue-China.html#ixzz3dD4Vb6B9 

pics via tumblr


----------



## myown

pbs.twimg.com/media/CHlDorAWoAEVEI8.jpg
he doesn't even carry his own child

twitter.com/disneylandceleb


----------



## myown

some more


----------



## poopsie

Sasha2012 said:


> She's been making her mark in the high-end fashion world - and Kendall Jenner has scored her first international Vogue cover.
> 
> Having posed for US Vogue in the past, the 19-year-old half-sister of Kim Kardashian wears a series of high-shine vinyl fashion items for Vogue China.
> 
> Standing alongside Chinese pop singer and actor Kris Wu, Kendall looks incredible in the red and black clothing, wearing very sexy thigh-high rubber boots in one steamy snap.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...h-rubber-boots-Vogue-China.html#ixzz3dD4Vb6B9
> 
> pics via tumblr






those are gawdawful


----------



## Bentley1

I thought they were "closing the park down." Looks pretty damn crowded to me. 
They all look miserable and bored.


----------



## lh211

knasarae said:


> We live in a very materialistic culture so I'm sure there are lots who do envy these girls.  Sad, but true.
> 
> But no, that is no dream life in my eyes.  I'd love to be a millionaire, but I have absolutely no desire to be a celebrity.  I'm sure shopping is fun, but I would be so bored doing that every day.  I'd also be super-annoyed having to be in full hair and makeup every time I left the house.  Living a life where you are constantly under pressure to bring more attention to yourself is not an experience I would ever purposely choose.



Good post - ITA!


----------



## lh211

Bentley1 said:


> I thought they were "closing the park down." Looks pretty damn crowded to me.
> They all look miserable and bored.



Yeah so much for a private event. More fantasy lies from Nappy Azz and Misery. I guess Disney would be more magical if he was spending the day with Riccardo.


----------



## bag-princess

Jcave12 said:


> If I were 17 and I had to act interested in my boyfriend's child i'd be miserable too. This whole situation boggles my mind. To each their own I suppose...





ITA!!!   and having pets is TOTALLY different from kids!


----------



## michie

Was Kanye asleep in that pic?!??


----------



## lizmil

Kendall is sexy in those pics?  I guess everything is sexy these days.

And those Disney pics. I can't believe how tight Kylie's white jeans are. Bet those are uncomfortable and unhygenic.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Kendall looks so uncomfortable and scared on those Vogue photos. Horrible.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Operasoprano1 said:


> They're good looking girls. They live dream lives...



Does this mean we're all ugly and hate our lives, then?


----------



## AEGIS

omg Kendall looks awful. why does she look dumbfounded and dim?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Encore Hermes said:


> Ok. where are the chocolate lab pups Louis and Vuitton? Given to the girls Christmas 2011
> 
> Or Jackson, the dog they 'rescued' and are joint raising with Khole? Acquired 2012
> 
> If she can't keep them why acquire them? Is this pitt mix going to do well in her condo? Doubtful, she is never at home.
> 
> Where have all the Kardashian pets gone?
> http://radaronline.com/photos/kardashian-family-pets-missing-in-touch/photo/807600/



SMH... these losers think pets are dispensable. Get one, get bored with it, God-knows-what happens to it, lost/given away/dead/whatever, get a new one, lather rinse repeat.


----------



## Avril

Sassys was right - the Ks put out the story they were having a private event at Disney but Sassys said Disney don't close down the park during normal operating hours. Looks like they just went there on a normal day!


----------



## blackkitty4378

IMO, Kendall is not comfortable with modeling and doesn't really enjoy it. Don't get me wrong, I think she enjoys the perks of it, but not when it comes down to actual modeling. I think she just takes advantage of the opportunity because she can, due to her appearance and connections.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Kanye is either dozing or completely asleep in one pic omg, lol! He's that bored by his kaptivating Kimbo and her klan.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Kanye is either dozing or completely asleep in one pic omg, lol! He's that bored by his kaptivating Kimbo and her klan.


I thought that too!!


----------



## Eva1991

blackkitty4378 said:


> IMO, Kendall is not comfortable with modeling and doesn't really enjoy it. Don't get me wrong, I think she enjoys the perks of it, but not when it comes down to actual modeling. I think she just takes advantage of the opportunity because she can, due to her appearance and connections.



+1
I was hoping she'd improve the way she poses for pictures but she hasn't. She looks like she'd rather be at home watching tv than doing a photoshoot.


----------



## Lounorada

Kendull in Vogue China... Incredibly boring. I've seen more emotion and expression from a concrete wall.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Sasha2012 said:


> She's been making her mark in the high-end fashion world - and Kendall Jenner has scored her first international Vogue cover.
> 
> Having posed for US Vogue in the past, the 19-year-old half-sister of Kim Kardashian wears a series of high-shine vinyl fashion items for Vogue China.
> 
> Standing alongside Chinese pop singer and actor Kris Wu, Kendall looks incredible in the red and black clothing, wearing very sexy thigh-high rubber boots in one steamy snap.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...h-rubber-boots-Vogue-China.html#ixzz3dD4Vb6B9
> 
> pics via tumblr



I am looking at him, not her. She is her usual blank look.


----------



## blackkitty4378

I'll probably get flamed or mocked for saying this, but I can see how Kylie would be jealous. Kendall was given the looks that make her a model, while Kylie wasn't. Kylie is naturally photogenic and would have probably enjoyed being in front of the camera and modeling much more than Kendall currently does.

It's too bad she couldn't be a model (and it's too bad that Kendall's body type is the only one accepted in high fashion because that's how the clothes are made: to suit those body types... But that's a whole other topic) and it's too bad that she doesn't think she can do any better than what the rest of her sisters do.


----------



## bag-princess

blackkitty4378 said:


> IMO, *Kendall is not comfortable with modeling and doesn't really enjoy it.* Don't get me wrong, I think she enjoys the perks of it, but not when it comes down to actual modeling. I think she just takes advantage of the opportunity because she can, due to her appearance and connections.





i disagree.  i don't think that she is uncomforable or not enjoying it.  she is just still very green when it comes to what she is doing with her face.  for some it is natural.   but no matter what people think - she doesn't seem to be lacking for work!


----------



## YSoLovely

myown said:


> some more




Yes! That's right Tyga! Hold on to your Babyth*t while the nanny takes care of your son!


----------



## YSoLovely

blackkitty4378 said:


> I'll probably get flamed or mocked for saying this, but I can see how Kylie would be jealous. Kendall was given the looks that make her a model, while Kylie wasn't. Kylie is naturally photogenic and would have probably enjoyed being in front of the camera and modeling much more than Kendall currently does.
> 
> It's too bad she couldn't be a model (and it's too bad that Kendall's body type is the only one accepted in high fashion because that's how the clothes are made: to suit those body types... But that's a whole other topic) and it's too bad that she doesn't think she can do any better than what the rest of her sisters do.




Kylie being jealous is a no brainer. They were a package deal for a long time and then Kris decided to push Kendall's modeling career and Kylie was somewhat left behind. Dating Tyga & getting fillers got her out of Kendall's shadow. How laughable is that? 
However, even when they were young kids and height / body type could only be guesstimated, people were only talking about how pretty Kendall was. Kylie has always been to Kendall what Khloé's been to Kim & Kourtney, let's be real.
She's more expressive, but her look is very _instagram filter_ / _extreme_ & strongly depends on makeup and lighting...  She's neither conventionally pretty nor interesting enough, imo. Otherwise Kris would have probably gotten her some kind of makeup deal already...


----------



## blackkitty4378

All that I'm saying is Kylie is photogenic and probably would have enjoyed the opportunity to model way more than Kendall does. She has to watch Kendall not even be good at what she does, while in the meantime she's stuck (or thinks she's stuck) with the pimping/managing PMK does for her.

No matter how much you don't like Kylie's look, you have to admit that she's much more photogenic than Kendall... not like that's an accomplishment or anything, but still... back to my main point.

ETA: And let's remember, while Kendall is more conventionally pretty, her face was pretty plain before she started tweaking with it, and doing subtle changes, like fillers.

Caitlyn has it all IMO, judging by those VF photos. She's got the statuesque body that's good/accepted for modeling, and she can werk.


----------



## YSoLovely

Kendall's always been pretty, Kylie hasn't and that still hasn't changed. Lip fillers and all.
Her face looks good on IG and she's nowhere near Khloé's level of... *ifyoudonthaveanythingnicetosay*... but a model? Sure, she would have enjoyed it, but let's be realistic here. 

Well, she could still be a bikini model, I guess.


----------



## blackkitty4378

^^ My point is that she can't because of her looks, while Kendall can because of hers. Just trying to empathize with her.


----------



## dkct12

YSoLovely said:


> Kendall's always been pretty, Kylie hasn't and that still hasn't changed. Lip fillers and all.
> Her face looks good on IG and she's nowhere near Khloé's level of... *ifyoudonthaveanythingnicetosay*... but a model? Sure, she would have enjoyed it, but let's be realistic here.
> 
> Well, she could still be a bikini model, I guess.


----------



## bag-mania

Humbugged said:


> Turns out the dog was a present for Jasmine Sanders



Ugh, people like to pick out their own pets. They don't want someone "surprising" them with a 15 year commitment and acting like they did a wonderful thing.


----------



## YSoLovely

blackkitty4378 said:


> ^^ My point is that she can't because of her looks, while Kendall can because of hers. Just trying to empathize with her.



Tough sh**. 









She could try and have a career that is not dependent on her looks, but her brain...


----------



## blackkitty4378

YSoLovely said:


> Tough sh**.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She could try and have a career that is not dependent on her looks, but her brain...



Yeah, and I believe I referenced that same thing more than once in my previous posts, that she doesn't use her brain.

I'm not really looking for answers to any of this. I know how it works. I'm just analyzing it for the sake of analyzing it.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

YSoLovely said:


> Tough sh**.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She could try and have a career that is not dependent on her looks, but her brain...



These gifs 
And I agree! But in the K Klan that is unheard of, using your brains for a careeer.


----------



## dangerouscurves

YSoLovely said:


> Kendall's always been pretty, Kylie hasn't and that still hasn't changed. Lip fillers and all.
> Her face looks good on IG and she's nowhere near Khloé's level of... *ifyoudonthaveanythingnicetosay*... but a model? Sure, she would have enjoyed it, but let's be realistic here.
> 
> Well, she could still be a bikini model, I guess.




Or Hustler, Playboy, Penthouse kind of modeling.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

dangerouscurves said:


> or hustler, playboy, penthouse kind of modeling.


+1


----------



## SpeedyJC

YSoLovely said:


> She could try and have a career that is not dependent on her looks, but her brain...


 
What? A Kardashain use their brain to make a living?


   :lolots:


----------



## bag-princess

dangerouscurves said:


> Or Hustler, Playboy, Penthouse kind of modeling.


----------



## Bentley1

YSoLovely said:


> Kylie being jealous is a no brainer. They were a package deal for a long time and then Kris decided to push Kendall's modeling career and Kylie was somewhat left behind. Dating Tyga & getting fillers got her out of Kendall's shadow. How laughable is that?
> However, even when they were young kids and height / body type could only be guesstimated, people were only talking about how pretty Kendall was. Kylie has always been to Kendall what Khloé's been to Kim & Kourtney, let's be real.
> She's more expressive, but her look is very _instagram filter_ / _extreme_ & strongly depends on makeup and lighting...  She's neither conventionally pretty nor interesting enough, imo. Otherwise Kris would have probably gotten her some kind of makeup deal already...




Yep. All true.


----------



## Wildflower22

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Kendall looks so uncomfortable and scared on those Vogue photos. Horrible.




I completely agree! I think there are some cultural differences as to what is sexy between China and the Western world. I was horrified when I saw them at first, then it dawned to me that there are different definitions of what is sexy between our two worlds. Reminds me of somewhere in Asia, what is "sexy" is looking very childlike and innocent (I read an article somewhere about their selfies.) Like in those photos, Kendall has a blank expression on her face that could be perceived as innocent.


----------



## poopsie

Wildflower22 said:


> I completely agree! I think there are some cultural differences as to what is sexy between China and the Western world. I was horrified when I saw them at first, then it dawned to me that there are different definitions of what is sexy between our two worlds. Reminds me of somewhere in Asia, what is "sexy" is looking very childlike and innocent (I read an article somewhere about their selfies.) *Like in those photos, Kendall has a blank expression on her face that could be perceived as innocent.*





But she _*always*_ has that blank expression. Doesn't matter where the pics are taken she looks the same every time.


----------



## YSoLovely

*  Tyga has a new single &#8212; and it's a little TMI for us! *

The rapper's track Pleazer featuring Boosie Badazz has a  nice beat, but the raunchy lyrics might make you cringe &#8212; probably  because we can all guess who he's rapping about!

*The entire song is an ode to the lucky woman that is T-Raww's "d**k pleazer" &#8212; and, yes &#8212; "Kardashian p***y" is referenced!*

One of the most inneresting lyrics comes in the middle of the song, which features the line: 
*"About to catch a felony for it. Vag*na Juice like orange juice in the morning."*

What a poetic metaphor! We think it's safe to say that the  25-year-old is hinting at his rumored illegal relationship with the  underage Kylie Jenner.
In Tyga's defense, this track COULD just be a satirical commentary on  society's obsession with fabricating rumored relationships out of  platonic celebrity friendships.
OR, it could actually be what he's saying &#8212; he's got a real "d*ck pleazer" in his life&#8230; who is 17 years old. Gross.

http://perezhilton.com/2015-06-16-ty...r-relationship 









​


----------



## Wildflower22

poopsie said:


> But she _*always*_ has that blank expression. Doesn't matter where the pics are taken she looks the same every time.




Perhaps, but these are some of the worst I have ever seen! Bless her heart. She's beautiful, but she needs some Tyra Banks training.


----------



## poopsie

Wildflower22 said:


> Perhaps, but these are some of the worst I have ever seen! Bless her heart. She's beautiful, but she needs some Tyra Banks training.





Oh I agree. I said that they were gawdawful but they are worse now that I look at them again in the light of day ush:


----------



## bunnyr

blackkitty4378 said:


> ^^ My point is that she can't because of her looks, while Kendall can because of hers. Just trying to empathize with her.




Well isn't modeling industry all about how you look?


----------



## Operasoprano1

bunnyr said:


> Well isn't modeling industry all about how you look?




Not always. Height, looks and how you know to pose on camera and what you can bring to the table as a model. 

Modeling isn't just being pretty in front of a camera, it's a lot more than that.


----------



## blackkitty4378

Wildflower22 said:


> Perhaps, but these are some of the worst I have ever seen! Bless her heart. She's beautiful, but *she needs some Tyra Banks training*.





I don't really see what's so great about Kendall, TBH. She can't even do what she does right. It'd be one thing if she were good at it, I'd be like okay, good for her. But she doesn't deserve the covers she gets IMO. She's always outshined by the other person she's taking a photo with, or has no expression&#8230; yet, there's all this hype about her as a "model"?? I don't get it. Kylie is way more photogenic. I don't care if she's a "thot."


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

YSoLovely said:


> *  Tyga has a new single  and it's a little TMI for us! *
> 
> The rapper's track Pleazer featuring Boosie Badazz has a  nice beat, but the raunchy lyrics might make you cringe  probably  because we can all guess who he's rapping about!
> 
> *The entire song is an ode to the lucky woman that is T-Raww's "d**k pleazer"  and, yes  "Kardashian p***y" is referenced!*
> 
> One of the most inneresting lyrics comes in the middle of the song, which features the line:
> *"About to catch a felony for it. Vag*na Juice like orange juice in the morning."*
> 
> What a poetic metaphor! We think it's safe to say that the  25-year-old is hinting at his rumored illegal relationship with the  underage Kylie Jenner.
> In Tyga's defense, this track COULD just be a satirical commentary on  society's obsession with fabricating rumored relationships out of  platonic celebrity friendships.
> OR, it could actually be what he's saying  he's got a real "d*ck pleazer" in his life who is 17 years old. Gross.
> 
> http://perezhilton.com/2015-06-16-ty...r-relationship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




What a real winner she got there. [emoji17]


----------



## ByeKitty

YSoLovely said:


> *  Tyga has a new single &#8212; and it's a little TMI for us! *
> 
> The rapper's track Pleazer featuring Boosie Badazz has a  nice beat, but the raunchy lyrics might make you cringe &#8212; probably  because we can all guess who he's rapping about!
> 
> *The entire song is an ode to the lucky woman that is T-Raww's "d**k pleazer" &#8212; and, yes &#8212; "Kardashian p***y" is referenced!*
> 
> One of the most inneresting lyrics comes in the middle of the song, which features the line:
> *"About to catch a felony for it. Vag*na Juice like orange juice in the morning."*
> 
> What a poetic metaphor! We think it's safe to say that the  25-year-old is hinting at his rumored illegal relationship with the  underage Kylie Jenner.
> In Tyga's defense, this track COULD just be a satirical commentary on  society's obsession with fabricating rumored relationships out of  platonic celebrity friendships.
> OR, it could actually be what he's saying &#8212; he's got a real "d*ck pleazer" in his life&#8230; who is 17 years old. Gross.
> 
> http://perezhilton.com/2015-06-16-ty...r-relationship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I'm so grossed out with this turtle... That's nothing to brag about. Run Kylie!


----------



## whimsic

Does he even write his own music?


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> *  Tyga has a new single  and it's a little TMI for us! *
> 
> The rapper's track Pleazer featuring Boosie Badazz has a  nice beat, but the raunchy lyrics might make you cringe  probably  because we can all guess who he's rapping about!
> 
> *The entire song is an ode to the lucky woman that is T-Raww's "d**k pleazer"  and, yes  "Kardashian p***y" is referenced!*
> 
> One of the most inneresting lyrics comes in the middle of the song, which features the line:
> *"About to catch a felony for it. Vag*na Juice like orange juice in the morning."*
> 
> What a poetic metaphor! We think it's safe to say that the  25-year-old is hinting at his rumored illegal relationship with the  underage Kylie Jenner.
> In Tyga's defense, this track COULD just be a satirical commentary on  society's obsession with fabricating rumored relationships out of  platonic celebrity friendships.
> OR, it could actually be what he's saying  he's got a real "d*ck pleazer" in his life who is 17 years old. Gross.
> 
> http://perezhilton.com/2015-06-16-ty...r-relationship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​








Gross. He is absolutely repulsive.


----------



## Sasha2012

Shes famed for lapping up the attention whenever she goes, but Kendall Jenner was trying to keep a low profile as she jetted out of Los Angeles on Monday evening.

The 19-year-old model, who has been busy celebrating little North Wests second birthday festivities, managed to ooze heaps of style as she made her way along the terminals at LAX.

Turning heads as she passed by, the popular TV personality dressed her lean frame in tight black leather pants and a grey oversized jumper with the words Yeezus emblazoned across it - a reference to rapper Kanye West's music.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ed-jumper-jets-Los-Angeles.html#ixzz3dHAFNsrG


----------



## Prima Ballerina

blackkitty4378 said:


> I don't really see what's so great about Kendall, TBH. She can't even do what she does right. It'd be one thing if she were good at it, I'd be like okay, good for her. But she doesn't deserve the covers she gets IMO. She's always outshined by the other person she's taking a photo with, or has no expression&#8230; yet, there's all this hype about her as a "model"?? I don't get it. Kylie is way more photogenic. I don't care if she's a "thot."


She is absolutely hopeless and definitely doesn't deserve her success, I'm sure you could find a door knob with more personality and expression. There are thousands of girls all over the world who are better looking than her and 100x times better models than her but they will never make it because they don't come from rich families. It's just unfair how the world works, she is the ultimate example of "it's not what you know, it's who you know."


----------



## Oryx816

I am beyond the point of being tired of seeing this family sporting Kanye's unsold tour merchandise.


----------



## knasarae

ByeKitty said:


> I'm so grossed out *with this turtle*... That's nothing to brag about. Run Kylie!



I don't know why but that made me laugh so hard!!! 




Oryx816 said:


> I am beyond the point of being tired of seeing this family sporting Kanye's unsold tour merchandise.



This!


----------



## Tivo

Prima Ballerina said:


> She is absolutely hopeless and definitely doesn't deserve her success, I'm sure you could find a door knob with more personality and expression. There are thousands of girls all over the world who are better looking than her and 100x times better models than her but they will never make it because they don't come from rich families. It's just unfair how the world works, she is the ultimate example of "it's not what you know, it's who you know."


There is an agenda to cultivate a lazy, brainwashed generation who relies totally on the Internet so that when the rug gets pulled out from under them they will be helpless to fight back. 
The Kardashians are helping make this happen. 
Make no mistake, that New World is coming.


----------



## labelwhore04

Prima Ballerina said:


> She is absolutely hopeless and definitely doesn't deserve her success, I'm sure you could find a door knob with more personality and expression. There are thousands of girls all over the world who are better looking than her and 100x times better models than her but they will never make it because they don't come from rich families. *It's just unfair how the world works, she is the ultimate example of "it's not what you know, it's who you know."*



Yep, it sucks how the world works. I'm especially salty because i'm trying to find an entry level job right now after finishing a business degree and can't find anything, yet i know people without degrees who have better jobs because their friend or their family member hooked them up. There should be a law against nepotism.


----------



## blackkitty4378

It seems as though those who are quick to criticize "this generation," are also quick to forget who raised it. It's been that way in the past (rock 'n' roll and hippies), it's that way now, and I'm sure it will be that way in the future.

I roll my eyes hard at the lack of self-awareness of some people. Like when a child shoots up their school, people are so quick to blame things like the media and music they listen to. That there in itself, makes me lose all hope and respect for the previous generations, as well as the future ones who will follow suit.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oryx816 said:


> I am beyond the point of being tired of seeing this family sporting Kanye's unsold tour merchandise.




They have Givenchy just as much. Is this Kanye's & Ko. doing as well lol


----------



## Tivo

blackkitty4378 said:


> It seems as though those who are quick to criticize "this generation," are also quick to forget who raised it. It's been that way in the past (rock 'n' roll and hippies), it's that way now, and I'm sure it will be that way in the future.
> 
> I roll my eyes hard at the lack of self-awareness of some people. Like when a child shoots up their school, people are so quick to blame things like the media and music they listen to. That there in itself, makes me lose all hope and respect for the previous generations, as well as the future ones who will follow suit.


If you read my post you know Im NOT blaming them. They are victims of an agenda that is so obvious it's sad. 

Brainwashing a generation isn't new. Hitler did it. People never wake up until the noose is already too tight.


----------



## Oryx816

jimmyshoogirl said:


> They have Givenchy just as much. Is this Kanye's & Ko. doing as well lol




Yes!  Tired of the Givenchy Antigonas (even though they are lovely, I wouldn't get one because I associate it with them too much)....and I my eyes are WORN OUT from that bloody pandora that Kim carries by the straps like it is a trash bag.  

All their fashion choices have annoyed me as of late.  Bring back the days of Kim wearing sandals strapped over her jeans and her big tacky gold mirroir LV!  Give us something to really laugh about!  America's court jesters are letting us down.


----------



## Tivo

Oryx816 said:


> Yes!  Tired of the Givenchy Antigonas (even though they are lovely, I wouldn't get one because I associate it with them too much)....and I my eyes are WORN OUT from that bloody pandora that Kim carries by the straps like it is a trash bag.
> 
> All their fashion choices have annoyed me as of late.  Bring back the days of Kim wearing sandals strapped over her jeans and her big tacky gold mirroir LV!  Give us something to really laugh about!  America's court jesters are letting us down.


There are brands I refuse to buy anymore because I see "Kardashian piss" all over them when I see them.


----------



## blackkitty4378

Tivo said:


> If you read my post you know Im NOT blaming them. They are victims of an agenda that is so obvious it's sad.
> 
> Brainwashing a generation isn't new. Hitler did it. People never wake up until the noose is already too tight.



Oh, it wasn't directed specifically at you. Just some of your rhetoric reminded me of some of the things I wrote about. And you make a good point and what I was trying to get at, also, that brainwashing is nothing new.

One positive thing, I think though, is that things like camera phones have led to a lot of injustices and shady behavior from authority figures, for example, being exposed to those who would not normally see it. That's a plus in my eyes. I feel like before the Internet, we were just fed things from the media, television, newspapers, etc., from one source with one agenda. At least there's variety now? lol


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oryx816 said:


> Yes!  Tired of the Givenchy Antigonas (even though they are lovely, I wouldn't get one because I associate it with them too much)....and I my eyes are WORN OUT from that bloody pandora that Kim carries by the straps like it is a trash bag.
> 
> All their fashion choices have annoyed me as of late.  Bring back the days of Kim wearing sandals strapped over her jeans and her big tacky gold mirroir LV!  Give us something to really laugh about!  America's court jesters are letting us down.




Shhh don't mention the Pandora! I haven't seen it in a couple of days. Surely her boyfriend in law can get her another one lol


I must say I do like the all black Lucrezia and am I huge Anti fan! I feel like they are walking billboards. Whoever says "wear this" they do it.


----------



## ByeKitty

Tivo said:


> There is an agenda to cultivate a lazy, brainwashed generation who relies totally on the Internet so that when the rug gets pulled out from under them they will be helpless to fight back.
> The Kardashians are helping make this happen.
> Make no mistake, that New World is coming.





blackkitty4378 said:


> It seems as though those who are quick to criticize "this generation," are also quick to forget who raised it. It's been that way in the past (rock 'n' roll and hippies), it's that way now, and I'm sure it will be that way in the future.
> 
> I roll my eyes hard at the lack of self-awareness of some people. Like when a child shoots up their school, people are so quick to blame things like the media and music they listen to. That there in itself, makes me lose all hope and respect for the previous generations, as well as the future ones who will follow suit.



I feel like this lack of trust in younger generations, the belief everything will fall apart because the youth is spoiled and has a lack of boundaries and good examples, comes back with each generation though. Here's a quote believed to be made by Socrates: "The children now love luxury. They have bad manners, contempt for authority; they show disrespect for elders and love chatter in place of exercise."


----------



## blackkitty4378

ByeKitty said:


> I feel like this lack of trust in younger generations, the belief everything will fall apart because the youth is spoiled and has a lack of boundaries and good examples, comes back with each generation though. Here's a quote believed to be made by Socrates: "The children now love luxury. They have bad manners, contempt for authority; they show disrespect for elders and love chatter in place of exercise."



Yep&#8230; the fact that it was said by Socrates really shows how prevalent that mentality has always been.

I see a lot of not-so-good things about people who are younger than me&#8230; but I also see a lot of good things that give me hope&#8230; I try to stay positive. I think my country (US) is going in a better direction&#8230; overall. I have my doubts sometimes.


----------



## Operasoprano1

labelwhore04 said:


> Yep, it sucks how the world works. I'm especially salty because i'm trying to find an entry level job right now after finishing a business degree and can't find anything, yet i know people without degrees who have better jobs because their friend or their family member hooked them up. There should be a law against nepotism.




Don't blame others because you can't get a job! Lol 

It will happen, just give it time...


----------



## NY_Mami

Sasha2012 said:


> She's been making her mark in the high-end fashion world - and Kendall Jenner has scored her first international Vogue cover.
> 
> Having posed for US Vogue in the past, the 19-year-old half-sister of Kim Kardashian wears a series of high-shine vinyl fashion items for Vogue China.
> 
> Standing alongside Chinese pop singer and actor Kris Wu, Kendall looks incredible in the red and black clothing, wearing very sexy thigh-high rubber boots in one steamy snap.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...h-rubber-boots-Vogue-China.html#ixzz3dD4Vb6B9
> 
> pics via tumblr


 
She has got to be one of the most boring models ever, I don't get it, she doesn't evoke anything.


----------



## solange

ByeKitty said:


> I'm so grossed out with this turtle... That's nothing to brag about. Run Kylie!



Hey, now.  Don't insult turtles.


----------



## pixiejenna

Oryx816 said:


> I am beyond the point of being tired of seeing this family sporting Kanye's unsold tour merchandise.



Well those records aren't going to sell themselves  this family will wear anything as long as it's free. Ironically I think his tour merchandise is 100 times better than any of yeazys "fashion" lines he's "designed".


----------



## Oryx816

pixiejenna said:


> Well those records aren't going to sell themselves  this family will wear anything as long as it's free. Ironically I think his tour merchandise is 100 times better than any of yeazys "fashion" lines he's "designed".




Lol!  You are right!  The tour merchandise is far better than his "kreations"!


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> *  Tyga has a new single  and it's a little TMI for us! *
> 
> The rapper's track Pleazer featuring Boosie Badazz has a  nice beat, but the raunchy lyrics might make you cringe  probably  because we can all guess who he's rapping about!
> 
> *The entire song is an ode to the lucky woman that is T-Raww's "d**k pleazer"  and, yes  "Kardashian p***y" is referenced!*
> 
> One of the most inneresting lyrics comes in the middle of the song, which features the line:
> *"About to catch a felony for it. Vag*na Juice like orange juice in the morning."*
> 
> What a poetic metaphor! We think it's safe to say that the  25-year-old is hinting at his rumored illegal relationship with the  underage Kylie Jenner.
> In Tyga's defense, this track COULD just be a satirical commentary on  society's obsession with fabricating rumored relationships out of  platonic celebrity friendships.
> OR, it could actually be what he's saying  he's got a real "d*ck pleazer" in his life who is 17 years old. Gross.
> 
> http://perezhilton.com/2015-06-16-ty...r-relationship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​







he is soooo disgusting!!!!


----------



## Oryx816

^ ah, Tyga, ever the gentleman.  The sad part is, I bet Kylie is all proud of herself.  How very vulgar they all are!


----------



## stylemepretty

What a winner. Well done Kylie. Smh.


----------



## MJDaisy

bag-princess said:


> he is soooo disgusting!!!!



omg. that is disgusting. he SHOULD get a felony...it is ILLEGAL. they are foul. Part of me thinks the minute she turns 18 they will break up.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ugh. No words.


----------



## pursegrl12

can you imagine?!?! my dad would have put him 6 feet under already but my dad isn't busy trying on dresses.....


----------



## lizmil

oryx816 said:


> ^ ah, tyga, ever the gentleman.  The sad part is, i bet kylie is all proud of herself.  How very vulgar they all are!




+1


----------



## BagOuttaHell

lmao.

What is it about these Kardashians that their rapper boyfriends love to diss them in their records.


----------



## mcb100

I hope Kris isn't happy about the song....she could either be the correct parent and be like "that is disgusting and I am insulted that my daughter was referenced in a vulgar, inappropriate song and she's underage" or she could be like "I'm happy that my daughter was referenced in a public song, she will get so much successful publicity from this." Let's hope it's the first one.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

mcb100 said:


> I hope Kris isn't happy about the song....she could either be the correct parent and be like "that is disgusting and I am insulted that my daughter was referenced in a vulgar, inappropriate song and she's underage" or she could be like "I'm happy that my daughter was referenced in a public song, she will get so much successful publicity from this." Let's hope it's the first one.




Of course she isn't happy...



... The song is not about her [emoji23].


----------



## Oryx816

mcb100 said:


> I hope Kris isn't happy about the song....she could either be the correct parent and be like "that is disgusting and I am insulted that my daughter was referenced in a vulgar, inappropriate song and she's underage" or she could be like "I'm happy that my daughter was referenced in a public song, she will get so much successful publicity from this." Let's hope it's the first one.




When has Kris understood the concept of vulgarity?  This is the same woman who peddled her daughter's sex tape in her quest for money and fame.  

I think her motto is "any press is good press".....anything goes as long as people keep talking about them.  She is a vile human being.


----------



## LavenderIce

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Of course she isn't happy...
> 
> 
> 
> ... The song is not about her [emoji23].


----------



## Coach Lover Too

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Of course she isn't happy...
> 
> 
> 
> ... The song is not about her [emoji23].



You scared me for a minute! lol


----------



## ByeKitty

solange said:


> Hey, now.  Don't insult turtles.



Oops, sorry! Never in my life would I want to upset a turtle, it makes for terrifying chases.


----------



## Encore Hermes

mcb100 said:


> I hope Kris isn't happy about the song....she could either be the correct parent and be like "that is disgusting and I am insulted that my daughter was referenced in a vulgar, inappropriate song and she's underage" or she could be like "I'm happy that my daughter was referenced in a public song, she will get so much successful publicity from this." Let's hope it's the first one.



I'm going with #2


----------



## skislope15

http://m.tmz.com/#Article/2015/06/17/tyga-kylie-jenner-pleazer-statutory-rape-felony

More amazing lyrics. 
Tyga does not shy away from the obviously sensitive issue with his new song, "Pleazer" ... 'cause the 25-year-old included these lyrics:
I hit her, she backwards, lickin' her a**hole My d**k is the password T nasty, 'bout to catch a felony for it Vagina juice like orange juice in the mornin'


Seriously Caitlyn needs to put his/her issues aside and charge this asshat. My husband would kill anyone who came near my girls let alone broadcast it worldwide.
 Side note can't the cops charge him?


----------



## bag-princess

skislope15 said:


> http://m.tmz.com/#Article/2015/06/17/tyga-kylie-jenner-pleazer-statutory-rape-felony
> 
> *More amazing lyrics. *
> Tyga does not shy away from the obviously sensitive issue with his new song, "Pleazer" ... 'cause the 25-year-old included these lyrics:
> I hit her, she backwards, lickin' her a**hole My d**k is the password T nasty, 'bout to catch a felony for it Vagina juice like orange juice in the mornin'
> 
> 
> Seriously Caitlyn needs to put his/her issues aside and charge this asshat. My husband would kill anyone who came near my girls let alone broadcast it worldwide.
> Side note can't the cops charge him?







omgoodness!!!   as we say here in the south - i am just through!! 
if that was my daughter i would slap him into the middle of next week!  if my husband had not shot him first!


----------



## SpeedyJC

> One of the most inneresting lyrics comes in the middle of the song, which features the line:
> *"About to catch a felony for it. Vag*na Juice like orange juice in the morning."*


 

Wow as if having GERD didn't ruin my love for orange juice enough now this


----------



## lh211

Tivo said:


> There are brands I refuse to buy anymore because I see "Kardashian piss" all over them when I see them.



This. 

At the end of the day, we're buying an image when we buy a brand. I don't want the image of sex tapes/marrying gay men/injecting my butt to look like a full diaper/general dumbness.


----------



## lh211

Encore Hermes said:


> I'm going with #2
> 38.media.tumblr.com/588ce3dd03a85fa60258c717678dd074/tumblr_n00a3tU6vc1toieuwo1_500.gif



OMG


----------



## blackkitty4378

You're pretty much the property of your parents when you're a minor. I don't even think it is illegal&#8230; as long as the parents say it's okay? (and you know it is okay with PMK) You can get married in some states with parental consent at 16.


----------



## redney

skislope15 said:


> http://m.tmz.com/#Article/2015/06/17/tyga-kylie-jenner-pleazer-statutory-rape-felony
> 
> More amazing lyrics.
> Tyga does not shy away from the obviously sensitive issue with his new song, "Pleazer" ... 'cause the 25-year-old included these lyrics:
> I hit her, she backwards, lickin' her a**hole My d**k is the password T nasty, 'bout to catch a felony for it Vagina juice like orange juice in the mornin'
> 
> 
> Seriously Caitlyn needs to put his/her issues aside and charge this asshat. My husband would kill anyone who came near my girls let alone broadcast it worldwide.
> Side note can't the cops charge him?





That's absolutely disgusting. Who does this a$$hat think he is? Kylie's such a dumba$$ she, like Kimbo before her, probably like their "shout out" in this foul mess.

Good god, PMK and Caitlyn, come defend your underage daughter and knock this guy into next week.


----------



## Wildflower22

Hey friends, I'm sure this has been explained before but I cannot find it: what does PMK stand for?


----------



## Oryx816

Wildflower22 said:


> Hey friends, I'm sure this has been explained before but I cannot find it: what does PMK stand for?




Pimp Mama Kris


----------



## Wildflower22

Oryx816 said:


> Pimp Mama Kris




How fitting!


----------



## charmesh

MJDaisy said:


> omg. that is disgusting. he SHOULD get a felony...it is ILLEGAL. they are foul. Part of me thinks the minute she turns 18 they will break up.



Me too. Because she can find someone better. Even most low quality men aren't going to date an underage Kylie and risk jail.


----------



## charmesh

blackkitty4378 said:


> You're pretty much the property of your parents when you're a minor. I don't even think it is illegal as long as the parents say it's okay? (and you know it is okay with PMK) You can get married in some states with parental consent at 16.


In California it is illegal until the day you are 18, parental consent does not matter. The only way it isn't illegal is if you are married.


----------



## blackkitty4378

charmesh said:


> In California it is illegal until the day you are 18, parental consent does not matter. The only way it isn't illegal is if you are married.



Really? That's interesting. Do you know how they go about charging someone for that? Do they need proof, evidence, what? Does it ever happen even if the parents don't care?

The only cases I've heard of where someone actually got into trouble for a relationship with a minor were when the parents took legal action.


----------



## charmesh

blackkitty4378 said:


> Really? That's interesting. Do you know how they go about charging someone for that? Do they need proof, evidence, what? Does it ever happen even if the parents don't care?
> 
> The only cases I've heard of where someone actually got into trouble for a relationship with a minor were when the parents took legal action.


Someone has to turn him in & then the police would investigate. Usually minors have parents that care about them & will make the report. Kylie's parents are too busy doing them to be bothered about their children's well being, so we have Tyga disrespecting her for the whole world to hear about.

Someone reported Will and Jada Smith when Willow was just photographed laying on the bed with a man.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Wait.... did he say that she's backwards licking her a__hole? Is this a metaphor? Or  is she really flexable? I hope kylie is angry about this.


----------



## lizmil

wow, such a thing for them to be proud of they can perfom like mindless animals.


----------



## blackkitty4378

charmesh said:


> Someone has to turn him in & then the police would investigate. Usually minors have parents that care about them & will make the report. Kylie's parents are too busy doing them to be bothered about their children's well being, so we have Tyga disrespecting her for the whole world to hear about.
> 
> Someone reported Will and Jada Smith when Willow was just photographed laying on the bed with a man.



Yep, it is the law, but I think it's not really enforced. No one's really going to do anything unless the parents care&#8230;

And of course you can report the parents and call CPS, but that would be more so getting the parents in trouble as opposed to the person having sex with the minor, right? Don't get me wrong, I think it's wrong, I'm just saying it's one of those things that are often overlooked.

And CPS fails a lot of children. I was abused as a child, and I'm part of an online support group for adult children of abusive families and I hear so many stories about people calling the cops/CPS when their parents were beating them to almost death and the police didn't care.

So my point is, it wouldn't surprise me that so many people are overlooking this and not reporting it. I mean she is "just" 17&#8230; as a lot of people would say&#8230; "A lot of other children have it worse" and "Oh she's a spoiled brat, who cares?" Sad that that's the attitude&#8230; because I still think Kris and Caitlyn should held responsible for how they're letting Kylie have sex with a 25 year old man, regardless of how "good" she has it.

It's just not right.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

bag-princess said:


> omgoodness!!!   as we say here in the south - i am just through!!
> if that was my daughter i would slap him into the middle of next week!  if my husband had not shot him first!



Yeah, and on the _other_ side of that, WTF - is Tyga's mama so proud of him now? I have two very young boys 8 and 5, and you best believe they are being taught _never_ to disrespect a woman like that. 

The parents of both these two haven't raised them to have an ounce of respect for themselves or others.  Pure trash, no matter how much money they have.

He's a sh*t stain on the bedsheets of humanity.


----------



## bag-princess

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yeah, and on the _other_ side of that, WTF - is Tyga's mama so proud of him now? I have two very young boys 8 and 5, and you best believe they are being taught _never_ to disrespect a woman like that.
> 
> The parents of both these two haven't raised them to have an ounce of respect for themselves or others.  Pure trash, no matter how much money they have.
> 
> *He's a sh*t stain on the bedsheets of humanity*.





:lolots::lolots:   omgoodness!!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

[/U]





bag-princess said:


> :lolots::lolots:   omgoodness!!!



 You know I'm not lying though


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner dressed in mostly white after a brush with the boys in blue.

The 17-year-old star was spotted looking fashionable as usual while on an outing in Beverly Hills on Wednesday.

The trip comes just two days after Kylie and her 'boyfriend' Tyga were pictured being pulled over while on the way to North West's birthday festivities at Disneyland in Anaheim on Monday. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...orth-West-s-birthday-party.html#ixzz3dNRbrxtp


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Love Kylie's bag.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall Jenner looked heaven scent at the Fragrance Foundation Awards in New York City on Wednesday.

The 19-year-old supermodel put on a leggy display in a fiery gown slashed to the thigh, with only one sleeve and a shoulder cut-out.

The Estee Lauder spokeswoman's dress was cinched at the waist with a shiny dark grey belt as she strut her stuff in strappy black pointed-toe pumps.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-steals-fragrance-bash-NYC.html#ixzz3dNbOSGQT


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Kendall looks less attractive and more miserable every day


----------



## Encore Hermes

It really does take a village, how many minders does she have with her 2, or 3?


----------



## Bentley1

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Kendall looks less attractive and more miserable every day




She really does, especially the miserable part. What more does this girl want.


----------



## labelwhore04

Yeah lately she hasnt been looking like her fresh, bright and sunny self. She almost looks rough, like she's been partying too much. She usually has a glow and that fresh-faced look. But i duno that seems to have disappeared.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Bentley1 said:


> She really does, especially the miserable part. What more does this girl want.



To be fair, her life seems kind of miserable to me.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Oh Johnnie what do you have on, hunny? The hair on his hands look like wrinkled grandma hands from afar.


----------



## zen1965

I love Kendall's shoes! Lou, where are ya?[emoji41]


----------



## Bentley1

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> To be fair, her life seems kind of miserable to me.




True. We're supposed to only pay attention to the fame and fortune, but Who knows what she's been subjected to during this journey to become a "top model" and what more lies ahead for her to stay on top. She seems haunted and vacant.


----------



## chowlover2

Her eyes look dead. No life in any of her pics. 

Has she made any trips to Dubai?


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Kylie and Pia Mia at Fred Segal in West Hollywood then at Epione Cosmetic Center in Beverly Hills. (June 17)


----------



## Yoshi1296

Okay not gonna lie I actually love Kylie's outfit and that Celine bag is so pretty!! And I like Kendall's outfit too. She looks tired and sad but her dress and shoes look great.


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Kylie & Tyga at the Regency Theater in Agoura Hills.(June 16)


----------



## myown

I really like the red dress


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Kendall biking around Soho with Jaden Smith and Harry Hudson. (June 16)


----------



## YSoLovely

zen1965 said:


> I love Kendall's shoes! Lou, where are ya?[emoji41]



Louboutin Toerless Muse


----------



## Lounorada

zen1965 said:


> I love Kendall's shoes! Lou, where are ya?[emoji41]



Christian Louboutin 
http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/toerless-muse.html


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/06/17...den-smith-gives-hailey-baldwin-shoulder-ride/

Hailey Baldwin rides the shoulders of pals Jaden Smith and Harry Hudson as Kendall Jenner gets in a good laugh on Tuesday (June 16) in New York City.

the boys got me, Hailey captioned her Instagram.

Harry has a new EP out now called Gemineyes, a collaboration with his pal djgnash. Stream the alt-pop songs below!

Meanwhile, back in Los Angeles, Kendalls sister Kylie was spotted on a date night in Woodland Hills. She saw Jurassic World with her boyfriend rapper Tyga!

FYI: Kendall is wearing Miu Mius white leather skate shoes with metal cap toes.


----------



## lh211

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/06/17...den-smith-gives-hailey-baldwin-shoulder-ride/
> 
> Hailey Baldwin rides the shoulders of pals Jaden Smith and Harry Hudson as Kendall Jenner gets in a good laugh on Tuesday (June 16) in New York City.
> 
> the boys got me, Hailey captioned her Instagram.
> 
> Harry has a new EP out now called Gemineyes, a collaboration with his pal djgnash. Stream the alt-pop songs below!
> 
> Meanwhile, back in Los Angeles, Kendalls sister Kylie was spotted on a date night in Woodland Hills. She saw Jurassic World with her boyfriend rapper Tyga!
> 
> FYI: Kendall is wearing Miu Mius white leather skate shoes with metal cap toes.



I don't have any respect for Kendall at all, but the difference in her outfits and friends compared to her younger sister makes her look like the Virgin Mary.


----------



## lizmil

Kendall acts more like a teenager ( or young adult). Kylie gives strong meaning to that acronym, THOT.


----------



## Jayne1

She's an idiot&#8230; and I doubt very much she was bullied. Look at her before -- the cutest thing.

Never change?  I included the accompanying photo to show just how much she believes her own words.



> Late on Wednesday evening the 17-year-old reality star posted a video on Snapchat where she talked about the verbal abuse she has had to deal with from online haters.
> 
> *'I've been bullied since I've been 9,' *the Keeping Up With The Kardashians standout said. 'From the whole world, it feels like sometimes... and I think that I've done a really great job in handling all this.'
> 
> 'There are bullies everywhere,' the Pac Sun model added. 'So, this was just a little like Snapchat, to* tell whoever with their own bullies, that the only opinion that ever really matters is yours and to never change.'*



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ght-Snapchat-video-asks-fans-spread-love.html


----------



## michie

She was bullied. She was placed on TV by her parents, and instead of people seeing what was probably a sweet kid, their first impression of her was "a child swinging on a stripper pole". Sadly, for her, she never got a chance to showcase anything else...and she's still not.


----------



## Ms.parker123

It's a tough world out here, and being in the public eye as a young adult is even tougher. I do feel for her a little bit. You really have to have tough skin and during this age where you still trying to find yourself and receiving a lot of negative feedback would drive me insane.


----------



## bag-princess

what does her being cute have to do with being bullied?


----------



## zen1965

YSoLovely said:


> Louboutin Toerless Muse




Thank you![emoji178]


----------



## zen1965

Lounorada said:


> Christian Louboutin
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/toerless-muse.html




And thank you, too![emoji178]


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

She should take this up with her mom and older sister. It was them who wanted all of the fame. Pull a Rob and go off the grid if you don't like it. It doesn't help that she does things in the public eye that will get tons of negative attention.


----------



## shiny_things

There is literally nothing attractive about Tyga physically and otherwise. I don't get it.


----------



## AshTx.1

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> Kylie and Pia Mia at Fred Segal in West Hollywood then at Epione Cosmetic Center in Beverly Hills. (June 17)



Looooove Kylie ' s outfit and bag. Pia Mia always looks so gross.


----------



## ChanelMommy

shiny_things said:


> There is literally nothing attractive about Tyga physically and otherwise. I don't get it.



I know, right??


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> what does her being cute have to do with being bullied?



The implication was she was bullied for how she looked, starting since grade school "Since then she has been picked apart from her looks."

I really doubt that!


----------



## YSoLovely

shiny_things said:


> There is literally nothing attractive about Tyga physically and otherwise. I don't get it.



He's a bad boy, he's got a little fame, thirst for more fame and he was available...


----------



## lh211

Jayne1 said:


> She's an idiot and I doubt very much she was bullied. Look at her before -- the cutest thing.
> 
> Never change?  I included the accompanying photo to show just how much she believes her own words.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ght-Snapchat-video-asks-fans-spread-love.html




In the 3rd pic, I recognise that woman from 17 faces ago.


----------



## lh211

jimmyshoogirl said:


> She should take this up with her mom and older sister. It was them who wanted all of the fame. Pull a Rob and go off the grid if you don't like it. It doesn't help that she does things in the public eye that will get tons of negative attention.



This. 

I feel some sympathy for her given that she had little choice as a kid and zero guidance on self respect. But she has that option now and she chooses to thot around all day every day, calling up paparazzi and having underaged sex with a hanger-on, single father.


----------



## Eva1991

michie said:


> She was bullied. She was placed on TV by her parents, and instead of people seeing what was probably a sweet kid, their first impression of her was "a child swinging on a stripper pole". Sadly, for her, she never got a chance to showcase anything else...and she's still not.





Ms.parker123 said:


> It's a tough world out here, and being in the public eye as a young adult is even tougher. I do feel for her a little bit. You really have to have tough skin and during this age where you still trying to find yourself and receiving a lot of negative feedback would drive me insane.



+ 1000

I don't think she was bullied for her looks. She was probably bullied for participating in KUWTK. Imagine going to school everyday and having your classmates gossip about your parents and your sisters. It's not easy, especially at such a young age.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

jimmyshoogirl said:


> She should take this up with her mom and older sister. It was them who wanted all of the fame. Pull a Rob and go off the grid if you don't like it. It doesn't help that she does things in the public eye that will get tons of negative attention.



Agree. Also, she has only herself to blame if she keeps posting her skanky, scantily clad pics on Insta. Posting close ups of your cleavage and bum in bikinis is inviting scathing criticism from some, deal with it. She calls it 'bullying.' Either stop it or stop whining, but don't do both because you sound like a d*mn hypocrite.


----------



## Eva1991

lh211 said:


> This.
> 
> I feel some sympathy for her given that she had little choice as a kid and zero guidance on self respect. *But she has that option now* and she chooses to thot around all day every day, calling up paparazzi and having underaged sex with a hanger-on, single father.



Does she really though? She's been in the showbusiness since she was a kid; she practically grew up around the cameras and the paparazzi. I don't think she knows any other way of living her life and that's kinda sad. Her family isn't helping her either...


----------



## pixiejenna

She was a cute kid I doubt she was bullied for her looks at 9. Maybe she was teased about being on a reality tv show by her wealthy/classier school mates. She was also probably teased over her older sister laying on her back for the whole world to see to get thier family into the spotlight. I do have some sympathy for her because at 9 you really have no say in joining the reality tv circus, your parents make the decision for you and lets be real your 9 so you want to do whatever your parents ask of you to make them happy. At that age you are still seeking your parents approval with both of them encouraging you to do it. Growing up with a camera in front of your face at such a young age must be a total mindf*ck. I can't imagine what it would be like to go through that. You grow to live your life for the camera and if they are no longer following you around you probably miss them and feel like you did something wrong. I also sympathize that she has two very self involved parents who fail at being parents, they've failed her on multiple levels. Total lack of morals, only value materialistic things not people (poor socks where are you?). Basically no boundaries when Bruce said no they'd get what they from PMK. Education was not valued so they can barely string together simple sentences.

She however needs to stop preaching about "just being yourself" with pictures of her horribly botched face. I don't have  a problem with the message i have a problem with the delivery of it coming from her overly inflated lips (among all the other PS she's had). Clearly she's very insecure with her looks she's had as much PS as a Beverly Hills housewife and she's not even 18 yet. It's a classic case of do as I say not as I do.


----------



## TC1

"Be yourself...never change". Fake boobs, fake hair, fake nails, fake lips. Okay great


----------



## Jayne1

TC1 said:


> "Be yourself...never change". Fake boobs, fake hair, fake nails, fake lips. Okay great


Veneers don't forget those.  I'm sure her real teeth were very pretty.


----------



## blackkitty4378

I think she was bullied by other people for her looks. Everyone in the public eye gets bullied. It starts as young as being a toddler in some cases. Go over to Kourtney's thread and you'll see people calling her kids ugly and "feral" a few pages back. It is what it is.

That being said, I believe most of her bullying and what led to her low self esteem came from her family. Khloe claims that PMK told her she needed a nose job when she was a child.

I have no doubt in my mind that Kris and Bruce along with her sisters told her she could get some work done from a very young age. Kris is so insecure about herself and probably wanted her daughters to feel the same way about themselves. She's disgusting in my eyes.


----------



## NovemberRain

LOL @ the pic back when Kimmode looked like Jaffar.


----------



## Lounorada

NovemberRain said:


> LOL @ the pic back when Kimmode looked like Jaffar.


----------



## lh211

Eva1991 said:


> Does she really though? She's been in the showbusiness since she was a kid; she practically grew up around the cameras and the paparazzi. I don't think she knows any other way of living her life and that's kinda sad. Her family isn't helping her either...



There is always an option. Rob Socks for example... hell, even be a Kourtney, but this girl chose the Kimbo life.


----------



## lh211

NovemberRain said:


> LOL @ the pic back when Kimmode looked like Jaffar.




She looks so... hairy.


----------



## Eva1991

lh211 said:


> There is always an option. Rob Socks for example... hell, even be a Kourtney, but this girl chose the Kimbo life.



Rob and Kourtney were grown ups when they became famous. They had time to live their childhood and teenage years without the cameras following them around. Kylie didn't have that. IMO we shouldn't be so harsh on her. She's only 17 after all and though she may look and act like an adult, she's still a teen and she's still living the only kind of life she knows.


----------



## lallybelle

Eva1991 said:


> Rob and Kourtney were grown ups when they became famous. They had time to live their childhood and teenage years without the cameras following them around. Kylie didn't have that. IMO we shouldn't be so harsh on her. She's only 17 after all and though she may look and act like an adult, she's still a teen and she's still living the only kind of life she knows.



Exactly. She's not the only teenager to ever act like they're grown. At the end of the day, she is really still just a kid. A lot has to do with how she was raised too.


----------



## sr1856

Lounorada said:


>


lol


----------



## Jayne1

Eva1991 said:


> Rob and Kourtney were grown ups when they became famous. They had time to live their childhood and teenage years without the cameras following them around. Kylie didn't have that. IMO we shouldn't be so harsh on her. She's only 17 after all and though she may look and act like an adult, she's still a teen and she's still living the only kind of life she knows.



It doesn't have to be her only option.

Brooke Shields worked in the industry since a child and had the epitome of a stage mother, but she took time off and went to Princeton. Natalie Portman had a huge career, but took time off to go to Harvard. Emma Watson went to Brown.  

This may be the only life Kylie knows, but she's not very interested in expanding it, either.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

jayne1 said:


> it doesn't have to be her only option.
> 
> Brooke shields worked in the industry since a child and had the epitome of a stage mother, but she took time off and went to princeton. Natalie portman had a huge career, but took time off to go to harvard. Emma watson went to brown.
> 
> This may be the only life kylie knows, but she's not very interested in expanding it, either.



+1


----------



## Encore Hermes

Jayne1 said:


> It doesn't have to be her only option.
> 
> Brooke Shields worked in the industry since a child and had the epitome of a stage mother, but she took time off and went to Princeton. Natalie Portman had a huge career, but took time off to go to Harvard. Emma Watson went to Brown.
> 
> This may be the only life Kylie knows, but she's not very interested in expanding it, either.



+2 
Jody foster graduated from Yale, Fred Savage from Stanford. 

She can get off social media, go to fashion school, she has the funds for endless options.


----------



## BPC

Most of the people mentioned above come from professional families. I have no doubt that played a role in them going to, and graduating from college.

Kylie comes from what? A family that places absolutely no value on education. The most important thing to that mother is which daughter is currently ripe for pimping out.


----------



## Bentley1

Kylie doesn't seem like the sharpest tool in the shed, I doubt she would excel in any educational pursuits. 
Finishing high school would have been good though.


----------



## blackkitty4378

Eva1991 said:


> Rob and Kourtney were grown ups when they became famous. They had time to live their childhood and teenage years without the cameras following them around. Kylie didn't have that. IMO we shouldn't be so harsh on her. She's only 17 after all and though she may look and act like an adult, she's still a teen and she's still living the only kind of life she knows.



+1. People really need to give Kylie a break. I'm not sure why she bothers people so much. She's not hurting anyone but herself. I'm sure people will argue and say "She's a bad role model," but if your daughter is looking up to Kylie as a role model than she lacks serious guidance in her own life IMO and that's a bigger problem than Kylie being a "thot." People shouldn't rely on people in the media to raise their kids.

Be there and be a good parent, unlike Kris and Caitlyn, or your daughter might end up just like Kylie and not because of Kylie, but because of you.


----------



## Tarhls

ms.parker123 said:


> it's a tough world out here, and being in the public eye as a young adult is even tougher. I do feel for her a little bit. You really have to have tough skin and during this age where you still trying to find yourself and receiving a lot of negative feedback would drive me insane.




ita


----------



## schadenfreude

blackkitty4378 said:


> +1. People really need to give Kylie a break. I'm not sure why she bothers people so much. She's not hurting anyone but herself. I'm sure people will argue and say "She's a bad role model," but if your daughter is looking up to Kylie as a role model than she lacks serious guidance in her own life IMO and that's a bigger problem than Kylie being a "thot." People shouldn't rely on people in the media to raise their kids.
> 
> Be there and be a good parent, unlike Kris and Caitlyn, or your daughter might end up just like Kylie and not because of Kylie, but because of you.



Wise words.


----------



## pukasonqo

Bentley1 said:


> Kylie doesn't seem like the sharpest tool in the shed, I doubt she would excel in any educational pursuits.
> Finishing high school would have been good though.




she might graduate summa *** laude from the klass of one at the kartsrahian skool of 
THOTNESS
(i am sure there is adouble entendre waiting to happen in the first sentence)
interesting, the proper latin name of the degree got censored


----------



## dangerouscurves

pukasonqo said:


> she might graduate summa *** laude from the klass of one at the kartsrahian skool of
> THOTNESS
> (i am sure there is adouble entendre waiting to happen in the first sentence)
> interesting, the proper latin name of the degree got censored




Lol-ing @ the censored word!!!![emoji23]


----------



## lvpradalove

shiny_things said:


> there is literally nothing attractive about tyga physically and otherwise. I don't get it.




+1


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner shared a late-night Snapchat on Wednesday, admitting to her fans that she feels like she has been bullied since she was nine.

But the 17-year-old appeared to be feeling a bit better on Thursday, as she went for a low-key lunch with boyfriend Tyga, 25.

Kylie was seen leaving Yamato restaurant in Angoura Hills, California with the rapper after a sushi

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ling-fans-bullied-age-nine.html#ixzz3dTl4qKI1


----------



## mriss_s

Does anyone. Know what sunglasses she's wearing in those photos


----------



## Oryx816

mriss_s said:


> Does anyone. Know what sunglasses she's wearing in those photos




I think they're Stella McCartney....where's Lou?  She can confirm.


----------



## Bentley1

Lawd paps do NOT exist in agoura hills, especially in the raggedy random little "shopping center" off the side of the freeway with 4 no name stores and yamatos. Lol


----------



## PrincessGina

Eugh he is gross! I don't understand  He always looks like he might have drool collecting at the sides of his mouth :'(


----------



## lvpradalove

princessgina said:


> eugh he is gross! I don't understand  he always looks like he might have drool collecting at the sides of his mouth :'(




+1


----------



## NY_Mami

PrincessGina said:


> Eugh he is gross! I don't understand  He always looks like he might have drool collecting at the sides of his mouth :'(


 
They obviously love playing up this Forbidden Fruit/Lolita thing, because that is the only thing keeping them in the press, the moment she turns 18 it won't be a big deal anymore...


----------



## Sasha2012

Tyga tweeted that Pleazer isn't about Kylie. He also said the song is over 2 years old...


----------



## Eva1991

blackkitty4378 said:


> +1. People really need to give Kylie a break. I'm not sure why she bothers people so much. She's not hurting anyone but herself. I'm sure people will argue and say "She's a bad role model," but if your daughter is looking up to Kylie as a role model than she lacks serious guidance in her own life IMO and that's a bigger problem than Kylie being a "thot." People shouldn't rely on people in the media to raise their kids.
> 
> Be there and be a good parent, unlike Kris and Caitlyn, or your daughter might end up just like Kylie and not because of Kylie, but because of you.



You're right. People should stop blaming Kylie or other celebs for how their children turn out. Kylie is who she is. She doesn't have to change to fit people's standards of how a "proper role model" should be. She just lives her life and doesn't harm anyone. If parents are worried their kids may turn out like Kylie, then they have some parenting to do.


----------



## PrincessGina

Sasha2012 said:


> Tyga tweeted that Pleazer isn't about Kylie. He also said the song is over 2 years old...



Lol, 'it would be way more special'. Implying that Pleazer is a little bit special haha . Ahhh he's a keeper that one.


----------



## lh211

Jayne1 said:


> It doesn't have to be her only option.
> 
> Brooke Shields worked in the industry since a child and had the epitome of a stage mother, but she took time off and went to Princeton. Natalie Portman had a huge career, but took time off to go to Harvard. Emma Watson went to Brown.
> 
> This may be the only life Kylie knows, but she's not very interested in expanding it, either.



Agreed. 

There are plenty of people who have grown up in the limelight and chosen to pursue more wholesome lifestyles. 

No one is even saying go to Princeton, just to put some clothes on.


----------



## lh211

BPC said:


> Most of the people mentioned above come from professional families. I have no doubt that played a role in them going to, and graduating from college.
> 
> Kylie comes from what? *A family that places absolutely no value on education.* The most important thing to that mother is which daughter is currently ripe for pimping out.



But Tyga's grandma said they are an "educated family"


----------



## lh211

PrincessGina said:


> Lol, 'it would be way more special'. Implying that Pleazer is a little bit special haha . Ahhh he's a keeper that one.



My favourite part of the tweet was when he said it would be more *classier*. Yes because they both scream class.


----------



## blackkitty4378

This song is 2 years old? How many other underage girls has he slept with to inspire those lyrics? I don't buy it.


----------



## pukasonqo

kimbo is kanye's "perfect *****", tygs needs a moniker for kylie


----------



## YSoLovely

pukasonqo said:


> kimbo is kanye's "perfect *****", tygs needs a moniker for kylie



felony p....


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I have no words.
Well I do. I just can't use them here.


----------



## Lounorada

mriss_s said:


> Does anyone. Know what sunglasses she's wearing in those photos



Saint Laurent Bold 1 sunglasses in grey, but I'm not sure they're available online.
http://www.ysl.com/ca/shop-product/...te-with-grey-shaded-lenses_cod46361167ss.html


----------



## mriss_s

Lounorada said:


> Saint Laurent Bold 1 sunglasses in grey, but I'm not sure they're available online.
> 
> http://www.ysl.com/ca/shop-product/...te-with-grey-shaded-lenses_cod46361167ss.html




Oh wow aren't you wonderful. Thanks so much [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## pukasonqo

YSoLovely said:


> felony p....




[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji195]


----------



## Lounorada

mriss_s said:


> Oh wow aren't you wonderful. Thanks so much [emoji4][emoji4]



 You're very welcome!


----------



## mriss_s

Lounorada said:


> You're very welcome!




I found them on otticanet. Thanks again for your help [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji106]


----------



## Lounorada

mriss_s said:


> I found them on otticanet. Thanks again for your help [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji106]



Ahh, that's great! You're welcome, any time


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I'm not sure if I could start calling my dad she either. Old habits die hard.



*Kendall Jenner* made 3 interesting choices -- grammatically speaking -- when it comes to speaking about her dad, *Caitlyn Jenner* ... and it raises a complicated issue.
 Kendall was talking to an E! reporter in NYC about Caitlyn's  docu-series, and said ... "I think that he can honestly do so much good  with everything and I'm excited for it. If he's excited, I'm excited for  him."
 Based on the clip, it's hard to tell if Kendall meant to use female  pronouns and slipped up (no biggie, everyone's done it) -- or if she's  just continuing to use male pronouns for her father.
 Remember ... Caitlyn told the kids, "You can call me dad." So, is it ... _'She's my dad' _or ..._ 'He's my dad?"_
 Head-scratcher.

Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/06/19/kendall-jenner-interview-calls-caitlyn-he/#ixzz3dWURP931
​


----------



## lallybelle

TMZ back it up. This is her father who just sprang this on her. She use whatever pronouns she wants. As long as she's not disrespecting the transgender community, let her adjust.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

She's been calling her him and dad all her life changing is not something that will just happen over night. That's if she wants to call her a different pronoun.


----------



## knasarae

How long ago that song was made is irrelevant.  Tyga is doing exactly what he needs to in order to get it publicity.


----------



## Eva1991

I think Caitlyn's kids especially the younger ones need some time to adjust to this new reality. As another poster said Caitlyn used to be her dad for all of her life so far; it's not easy for her to change how she calls her dad.


----------



## DesigningStyle

jimmyshoogirl said:


> She's been calling her him and dad all her life changing is not something that will just happen over night. That's if she wants to call her a different pronoun.





Eva1991 said:


> I think Caitlyn's kids especially the younger ones need some time to adjust to this new reality. As another poster said Caitlyn used to be her dad for all of her life so far; it's not easy for her to change how she calls her dad.



And, I too need time to adjust.  I have known Jenner since the Olympics but it sure doesn't stop everyone from jumping down others like me in this forum when we use incorrect pronouns.  

So glad the courtesy is extended at least to Kendall.


----------



## Eva1991

DesigningStyle said:


> And, I too need time to adjust.  I have known Jenner since the Olympics but it sure doesn't stop everyone from jumping down others like me in this forum when we use incorrect pronouns.
> 
> So glad the courtesy is extended at least to Kendall.



It is a way bigger adjustment for Kendall (and all of Caitlyn's kids) than it is for us.


----------



## blackkitty4378

Some people are using the incorrect pronouns on purpose to be disrespectful. That's way different than just slipping up and I think that's what people have a problem with.

Like Drake Belle saying "Sorry, I'm still calling you Bruce."


----------



## lh211

DesigningStyle said:


> And, I too need time to adjust.  I have known Jenner since the Olympics but it sure doesn't stop everyone from jumping down others like me in this forum when we use incorrect pronouns.
> 
> So glad the courtesy is extended at least to Kendall.



I agree with this.


----------



## Encore Hermes

DesigningStyle said:


> And, I too need time to adjust.  I have known Jenner since the Olympics but it sure doesn't stop everyone from jumping down others like me in this forum when we use incorrect pronouns.
> 
> So glad the courtesy is extended at least to Kendall.





lh211 said:


> I agree with this.



Absolutely agree. 

And I agree with Seth Mc Farlane who won't talk about his show's  references to Jenner  being a woman years ago 
"the climate is just too charged. Anything I say can and will be used against me."

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/...aitlyn-jenner-family-guy-clips_n_7572498.html


----------



## Coach Lover Too

DesigningStyle said:


> And, I too need time to adjust.  I have known Jenner since the Olympics but it sure doesn't stop everyone from jumping down others like me in this forum when we use incorrect pronouns.
> 
> So glad the courtesy is extended at least to Kendall.



I too have been familiar with Jenner since the Olympics and it's hard to teach an old dog new tricks. I try my best but when *he comes out instead of she* I'm not going to bend over backwards to apologize when it's not intentional. 
I can't imagine being the daughter and trying to adjust.


----------



## ByeKitty

DesigningStyle said:


> And, I too need time to adjust.  I have known Jenner since the Olympics but it sure doesn't stop everyone from jumping down others like me in this forum when we use incorrect pronouns.
> 
> So glad the courtesy is extended at least to Kendall.





blackkitty4378 said:


> Some people are using the incorrect pronouns on purpose to be disrespectful. That's way different than just slipping up and I think that's what people have a problem with.
> 
> Like Drake Belle saying "Sorry, I'm still calling you Bruce."



Yeah I didn't follow the thread in a bit, but I agree that some people are being oversensitive with regards to pronouns and terminology. I tend to roll my eyes at the "it's not _transgendered_, it's _transgender_" or "it's not _transgender_, it's _transgender person_"!

However, as blackkitty said, some people tend to use "Bruce" and "he" to purposely be disrespectful, and it's usually rather obvious when they do. And if that happens and I read it, I'm going to call that person out.


----------



## blackkitty4378

Ehh, you have to remember that the emotional charge comes from the fact that the transgender community is still not treated equally, is discriminated against, and has hate crimes committed against it, like any other minority group. A lot of people get fired up when people say racist or homophobic things for similar reasons. It's not just because they want to attack you for not being PC. It's deeper than that.

No one here has spewed hateful things about Caitlyn, but I've heard of other public figures and leaders saying blatantly hateful things. One man said that he hopes her heart bursts out of her chest. People act on their words sometimes. It's not just words or boohoo someone's feelings got hurt. It's a slippery slope.

I don't get a hateful vibe from anyone here and I understand that people need time to adjust.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's making a name for herself and building an empire just like her famous Kardashian half-sisters.

On Friday, Kylie Jenner posted a selfie of her makeup-free complexion while on her way to Miami, Florida where she is scheduled to make a paid appearance at the grand opening of Sugar Factory located on Ocean Drive.

The 17-year-old social media maven also took to her Snapchat account to share sneak peeks of her newly renovated $2.7m Calabasas mansion including a huge shoe closet.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-complete-huge-shoe-closet.html#ixzz3dY14VaBv


----------



## pixiejenna

lh211 said:


> But Tyga's grandma said they are an "educated family"



Just because they didn't finish high school doesn't mean that they aren't 
aren't educated. I heard that all of the girls got a 4.0 from PMK's skool of big pimping. 






lh211 said:


> My favourite part of the tweet was when he said it would be more *classier*. Yes because they both scream class.



Yes they are the epitome of class! The fact that he's a rapper and the best defense he could come up with is  "special and classier" shows how little game he actually has, clearly he's getting a lot of help writing his beats.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

DesigningStyle said:


> And, I too need time to adjust.  I have known Jenner since the Olympics but it sure doesn't stop everyone from jumping down others like me in this forum when we use incorrect pronouns.
> 
> 
> 
> So glad the courtesy is extended at least to Kendall.




Yea so do I. I struggled writing that post of mine. I don't need the pronoun police down my throat correcting me.


----------



## bisousx

I just cringe when I see how much Kylie's house cost... I hope she had proper advice and plunked the rest of her funds into investments that provide passive income for when/if her star has fallen. Aside from endorsing things, she doesn't have a career, an education or a stable family to support her. It's really sad.


----------



## whimsic

DesigningStyle said:


> And, I too need time to adjust.  I have known Jenner since the Olympics but it sure doesn't stop everyone from jumping down others like me in this forum when we use incorrect pronouns.
> 
> So glad the courtesy is extended at least to Kendall.



This.. I still perceive Caitlyn as Bruce, it's how I have always known her. I can imagine it being extremely difficult for Kendall to adjust.  This is the father she has known all her life, it makes it very confusing. 

People can't change their perception of someone overnight just because they suddenly announce a change, especially one as drastic as a gender change. However, I would support a person's decision (whether I agree or disagree with it) and out of respect for that person I would refer to them as they would want to be referred to, despite how I may feel about it.


----------



## michie

Why are people acting like Kendall just found out along with the public? I'm sure this is a tough transition for her, but posters here have speculated for months, so it's safe to say his family didn't find out during "About Bruce". JMO, of course.


----------



## ByeKitty

Kylie's selfie... She often photoshops her eyes to look bigger and it just ends up looking creepy, and not like her natural self.


----------



## ChanelMommy

17 years old with a shoe closet that big???


----------



## ByeKitty

ChanelMommy said:


> 17 years old with a shoe closet that big???



I'm sure Kris loves it, that's the only thing she seems to value in life, material things, i.e.: big closets to store many pairs of shoes in. She probably thinks of Kylie as being highly accomplished.


----------



## deltalady

From IG


----------



## usmcwifey

deltalady said:


> From IG




Kim is going to be kicking herself in the a** one day for training her sister to be exactly like her...she will take over Kim's place and make her irrelevant ...or she'll be kicking Kris for doing so lol this girl is a carbon copy of Kim (almost)


----------



## Encore Hermes

livin' the life. I wonder what she charges,,,,,for a personal appearance.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall Jenner recently showed off her glamorous side in a fiery gown slashed to the thigh as she appeared at the Fragrance Foundation Awards in New York City on Wednesday.

However, as the 19-year-old stepped out in New York City on Thursday she showed off a more laid-back style.

The reality star donned a loose-fitting T-shirt and jeans as she was seen taking a solo stroll in the city, later joining up with pal Hailey Baldwin and her father, actor Stephen Baldwin. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-T-shirt-takes-walk-NYC.html#ixzz3dZWJXj7V


----------



## AshTx.1

deltalady said:


> From IG



These pictures look really fake. ..


----------



## Sasha2012

She recently said that Kim Kardashian was one of her style icons.

And while she may be half her age, Kylie Jenner could easily have been mistaken for her 34-year-old sister on Friday, as she made a dramatic appearance at the opening of Sugar Factory in Miami.

The 17-year-old reality star arrived Hotel Victor in a plunging black gown, very much reminiscent of one of Kim's favourite looks.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Miami-candy-store-opening.html#ixzz3dZaHpbZ8


----------



## knasarae

Sasha2012 said:


> She recently said that Kim Kardashian was one of her style icons.
> 
> And while she may be half her age, Kylie Jenner could easily have been mistaken for her 34-year-old sister on Friday, as she made a dramatic appearance at the opening of Sugar Factory in Miami.
> 
> The 17-year-old reality star arrived Hotel Victor in a plunging black gown, very much reminiscent of one of Kim's favourite looks.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Miami-candy-store-opening.html#ixzz3dZaHpbZ8



She's got on those Adidas Yeezy Boost 350's. Smh, funny attach Ye's name to a shoe and they are suddenly hundreds more.  It's an overpriced Nike Roshe Run, which averages less than half the price.


----------



## LavenderIce

I can't with the thotty Morticia Adams outfit. [emoji85]


----------



## CobaltBlu

Her boobs are wonky


----------



## blackkitty4378

So Kylie is claiming that her breasts look like that because they're taped to her dress and that she does not have implants. I don't know. They look like implants to me. Maybe it's just kontouring and photoshop.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall Jenner had fans doing a double take when she was spotted only wearing a very large 

Yeezus tour sweater and a pair of high heels in New York City on Friday.

The 19-year-old model and reality star showcased her long legs in the baggy pullover that cloaked her svelte frame more like a T-shirt dress.  

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Caitlyn-s-new-reality-show.html#ixzz3daQV3FH7


----------



## lh211

blackkitty4378 said:


> So Kylie is claiming that her breasts look like that because they're taped to her dress and that she does not have implants. I don't know. They look like implants to me. Maybe it's just kontouring and photoshop.



Implants 100%. 

She just keeping it real like her style icon, Kimbo.


----------



## chowlover2

Kanye must have a warehouse full of the Yeezus krap. The K's are the only ones who wear it!


----------



## lh211

chowlover2 said:


> Kanye must have a warehouse full of the Yeezus krap. The K's are the only ones who wear it!



I know, right?

I noticed that Tyga was wearing his shoes recently, but that's probably because he can't afford to buy his own.


----------



## Oryx816

Encore Hermes said:


> livin' the life. I wonder what she charges,,,,,for a personal appearance.




She looks like an orange Nicki Minaj puppet with lopsided boobs.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She's the oldest looking 17 year old I've ever seen.

Kris and Bruce have so much to answer for.


----------



## clevercat

17??? Seriously? Imagine what she'll look like when she hits her thirties...


----------



## morgan20

I wonder when her sex tape is coming out


----------



## morgan20

clevercat said:


> 17??? Seriously? Imagine what she'll look like when she hits her thirties...




Even in two years


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> Kendall Jenner had fans doing a double take when she was spotted only wearing a very large
> 
> Yeezus tour sweater and a pair of high heels in New York City on Friday.




She looks like a dog cocking her leg to do a pee in that last picture.

This girl hasn't a clue how to strike a pose. Model...


----------



## Coach Lover Too

FreeSpirit71 said:


> She's the oldest looking 17 year old I've ever seen.
> 
> Kris and Bruce have so much to answer for.


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> She recently said that Kim Kardashian was one of her style icons.
> 
> And while she may be half her age, Kylie Jenner could easily have been mistaken for her 34-year-old sister on Friday, as she made a dramatic appearance at the opening of Sugar Factory in Miami.










I have no words for how terrible she looks. 
17... SMGDFH


----------



## Jikena

OK she definitely have implants. I believe you guys now. I thought she was wearing a push-up bra in some pictures to get a bigger cleavage but in those last pictures... how can she have that cleavage without a bra ? Is that normal ? Cause I don't have that !!


----------



## Tivo

They literally would not know what to do with themselves without PMK. They have no skills. Do they have a clue how to negotiate? Pay bills? Mortgages? Handle their finances? Invest? Count to 100? Add/subtract?


----------



## StopHammertime

Kylie is looking really hard.


----------



## beekmanhill

I think it is sad.  No doctor should do this work on a 17 year old.


----------



## mriss_s

I really don't think they're fake. I remember prolly over a year ago she post a bikini pic. This was before she started being all...inappropriate... And they were big 
But. That being said. I have implants and i feel like her boobs look bigger then mine. Idk if mine would look like that.

Also would a doctor do that to a 17 year old ?


----------



## Encore Hermes

I don't think real boobs run in the family. Her mother Kris sis Kourtney  said they got implants, Kim's first husband said he bought her's.  I understand Kendull is a different body type but she is flat.


----------



## Jayne1

mriss_s said:


> I really don't think they're fake. I remember prolly over a year ago she post a bikini pic. This was before she started being all...inappropriate... And they were big
> But. That being said. I have implants and i feel like her boobs look bigger then mine. Idk if mine would look like that.
> 
> Also would a doctor do that to a 17 year old ?


Those were implants, back then. She was showing off her new purchase by posing in a bikini, for the K paid paps.  Now however, they look even bigger and more melon like, could she have upgraded?


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> I don't think real boobs run in the family. Her mother Kris sis Kourtney  said they got implants, Kim's first husband said he bought her's.  I understand Kendull is a different body type but she is flat.


Even pin thin Kendel has a bit of boobage these days, but lets leave her out of this&#8230; Kris, Kourt, Kim, Khloe and Kylie, even Caitlyn&#8230; all have implants!


----------



## Queenpixie

Are you sure its not the tape that makes her boobs look bigger?


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

mriss_s said:


> I really don't think they're fake. I remember prolly over a year ago she post a bikini pic. This was before she started being all...inappropriate... And they were big
> But. That being said. I have implants and i feel like her boobs look bigger then mine. Idk if mine would look like that.
> 
> *Also would a doctor do that to a 17 year old ?*



Of course - all she needs to have is an approval of her parents or legal guardians.

Horrible.. in her age, if someone would have compared me to a thirty and something year old woman, I'd have gone crazy, but to Kylie that's a compliment. Go figure.


----------



## LavenderIce

Queenpixie said:


> Are you sure its not the tape that makes her boobs look bigger?



If tape could make boobs look bigger, plastic surgeons would go out of business.


----------



## zen1965

Lounorada said:


> She looks like a dog cocking her leg to do a pee in that last picture.
> 
> 
> 
> This girl hasn't a clue how to strike a pose. Model...




LOL[emoji2]


----------



## labelwhore04

If everyone else in her family has gotten a boob job, why wouldn't Kylie? It's like the Kardashian right of passage.


----------



## sabrunka

I think Kylie looks great.  Maybe too mature for being 17, but hell, I've seen 13-14 year olds looking like they're 20.  I can't say I know for sure whether or not she got surgery (and honestly, none of you can either) as I have friends whos boobs look totally fake because they look so perfect.  It is definitely possible to be all natural and have them look like that.  I understand though that she is part of the Kardashian family so really, who knows.. Lol.


----------



## ByeKitty

sabrunka said:


> I think Kylie looks great.  Maybe too mature for being 17, but hell, I've seen 13-14 year olds looking like they're 20.  I can't say I know for sure whether or not she got surgery (and honestly, none of you can either) as I have friends whos boobs look totally fake because they look so perfect.  It is definitely possible to be all natural and have them look like that.  I understand though that she is part of the Kardashian family so really, who knows.. Lol.



I agree with this, they don't look that obviously fake to me... My boobs were also perky at 17 - actually they still are!  But especially in Kylie's size (which IMO doesn't look that massive at all) they really don't have to be droopy without a bra.


----------



## gillianna

How come they only wear his cheap tour clothing and not his high end  Homeless Amish Spanx underwear high fashion clothes.  What ever happened to that vision of fashion line?  Did anyone ever buy it and wear it in public?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> She looks like a dog cocking her leg to do a pee in that last picture.
> 
> 
> 
> This girl hasn't a clue how to strike a pose. Model...




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## blackkitty4378

ByeKitty said:


> I agree with this, they don't look that obviously fake to me... My boobs were also perky at 17 - actually they still are!  But especially in Kylie's size (which IMO doesn't look that massive at all) they really don't have to be droopy without a bra.



To me, it's not the fact that her breasts are perky. It's how outlined and defined they are. They look like an implant is sitting in them. Even natural breasts that sit high don't have that odd shape.

It's very nicely done, but then again so are Kourtney's breasts and hers are fake.


----------



## Nathalya

Lounorada said:


> She looks like a dog cocking her leg to do a pee in that last picture.
> 
> This girl hasn't a clue how to strike a pose. Model...



Haha ikr. Either this or she farted.


----------



## ByeKitty

gillianna said:


> How come they only wear his cheap tour clothing and not his high end  Homeless Amish Spanx underwear high fashion clothes.  What ever happened to that vision of fashion line?  Did anyone ever buy it and wear it in public?



Kim is not about that omish fashion life!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Those pics just remind me of all of the "she's only 17" biz we just got in here a few days ago [emoji23][emoji23]

As my grandmother use to say "you want to act grown then I will treat you as such." 

But seriously this outfit to a candy store opening? Wow


I'm not sure if her boobs are fake but they are contoured to the heavens.


----------



## usmcwifey

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Those pics just remind me of all of the "she's only 17" biz we just got in here a few days ago [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> As my grandmother use to say "you want to act grown then I will treat you as such."
> 
> But seriously this outfit to a candy store opening? Wow
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if her boobs are fake but they are contoured to the heavens.




Some of my best years were from ages 15-21! I was so carefree and enjoyed just being young...last thing I was trying to do was to look like a $20 escort and date an older man with a kid...she has all her life ahead of her, makes me sad she's growing up so fast...but then again my parents were there for my best interest not their own (in terms of guidance)


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

usmcwifey said:


> Some of my best years were from ages 15-21! I was so carefree and enjoyed just being young...last thing I was trying to do was to look like a $20 escort and date an older man with a kid...she has all her life ahead of her, makes me sad she's growing up so fast...but then again my parents were there for my best interest not their own (in terms of guidance)




Ita


----------



## pukasonqo

Sasha2012 said:


> Kendall Jenner had fans doing a double take when she was spotted only wearing a very large
> 
> 
> 
> Yeezus tour sweater and a pair of high heels in New York City on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> The 19-year-old model and reality star showcased her long legs in the baggy pullover that cloaked her svelte frame more like a T-shirt dress.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Caitlyn-s-new-reality-show.html#ixzz3daQV3FH7




the last pic...almost like a pup cocking his leg for a pee! not sexy at all
and yup, only the kartrashians seem to wear kanye's merchandise or kreations (remember kimbo in paris fashion week?)


----------



## Bentley1

Yeah, she "doesn't have boob implants" just like people swore up and down on here that she didn't have fake lips and that it was just lip liner and photoshop. Give me a break.


----------



## pukasonqo

Lounorada said:


> She looks like a dog cocking her leg to do a pee in that last picture.
> 
> 
> 
> This girl hasn't a clue how to strike a pose. Model...




ha,ha! great minds and all of that! just posted the same comment (that will teach to read the thread before jumping in)
kendall has a good model body but seems to lack on inner spark, was that iggy pop who sang "pretty vacuous"?


----------



## B. Jara

Bentley1 said:


> Yeah, she "doesn't have boob implants" just like people swore up and down on here that she didn't have fake lips and that it was just lip liner and photoshop. Give me a break.




This.


----------



## Lounorada

Bentley1 said:


> Yeah, she "doesn't have boob implants" just like people swore up and down on here that she didn't have fake lips and that it was just lip liner and photoshop. Give me a break.



+1 Preach!


----------



## Lounorada

pukasonqo said:


> *ha,ha! great minds and all of that! just posted the same comment* (that will teach to read the thread before jumping in)
> kendall has a good model body but seems to lack on inner spark, was that iggy pop who sang "pretty vacuous"?


----------



## blackkitty4378

I don't trust this family with the whole constant trying to explain or prove that something about their appearance that is natural, genetics, puberty, or can be achieved through hard work, like Khloe's insisting that she works out at the gym.

They must honestly think that people are stupid.


----------



## StopHammertime

Bentley1 said:


> Yeah, she "doesn't have boob implants" just like people swore up and down on here that she didn't have fake lips and that it was just lip liner and photoshop. Give me a break.




Was thinking this, just didn't have the heart to say it LOL!


----------



## keodi

morgan20 said:


> I wonder when her sex tape is coming out



I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Bentley1 said:


> Yeah, she "doesn't have boob implants" just like people swore up and down on here that she didn't have fake lips and that it was just lip liner and photoshop. Give me a break.



Exactly. Those boobs are as fake as Kim's a**.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

It irks me that neither one of her parents has her best interest at heart. They're the ones that should be throwing a fit, not us, but yet the narcissists that they are couldn't care less!


----------



## Bentley1

StopHammertime said:


> Was thinking this, just didn't have the heart to say it LOL!




Lol, I had to do it. 
It was so annoying how defensive people got when some of us would post about her OBVIOUS lip job. People wrote essays and posted photos in various lighting and at different angles and ages and all kinds of weird stuff to "prove" her lips were real. 
It was ridiculous. 
Sometimes it just feels good to say "told you so." [emoji56]


----------



## Oryx816

Bentley1 said:


> Yeah, she "doesn't have boob implants" just like people swore up and down on here that she didn't have fake lips and that it was just lip liner and photoshop. Give me a break.




:worthy:


----------



## michie

Bentley1 said:


> Sometimes it just feels good to say "told you so." [emoji56]



Aww...like the end Khlomar.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Bentley1 said:


> Lol, I had to do it.
> It was so annoying how defensive people got when some of us would post about her OBVIOUS lip job. People wrote essays and posted photos in various lighting and at different angles and ages and all kinds of weird stuff to "prove" her lips were real.
> It was ridiculous.
> Sometimes it just feels good to say "told you so." [emoji56]



Kylie has changed way too much for it all to be natural. It's not puberty it's plastic.


----------



## ByeKitty

Bentley1 said:


> Yeah, she "doesn't have boob implants" just like people swore up and down on here that she didn't have fake lips and that it was just lip liner and photoshop. Give me a break.



I'm not sure if this was in response to my post, but just in case it was: I never said that she doesn't, I just meant to say that they're not as obviously fake looking as people like to make it sound like they are. Her lips on the other hand were mighty obvious from the start.


----------



## Bentley1

ByeKitty said:


> I'm not sure if this was in response to my post, but just in case it was: I never said that she doesn't, I just meant to say that they're not as obviously fake looking as people like to make it sound like they are. Her lips on the other hand were mighty obvious from the start.




No, not directed towards you at all. 
I actually didn't look at any screen names while I skimmed through and saw posts about her breasts being real, so I was just making a general comment. 

I mean, to me, her breasts look super fake, just as her lips did. 
And it's also difficult for me to give someone like her the benefit of the doubt given her track history with lip fillers, wigs/weaves, either Botox or something to lift her eyebrows and who knows what else. It's not reaching at all to believe those are implants.


----------



## ByeKitty

Bentley1 said:


> No, not directed towards you at all.
> I actually didn't look at any screen names while I skimmed through and saw posts about her breasts being real, so I was just making a general comment.
> 
> I mean, to me, her breasts look super fake, just as her lips did.
> And it's also difficult for me to give someone like her the benefit of the doubt given her track history with lip fillers, wigs/weaves, either Botox or something to lift her eyebrows and who knows what else. It's not reaching at all to believe those are implants.



Oh I agree, I wouldn't put it past her at all! I have to say that - implants or not - they did some heavy kontouring on her chest area. Just awful how this underage girl is oversexualized like this.


----------



## pixiejenna

blackkitty4378 said:


> So Kylie is claiming that her breasts look like that because they're taped to her dress and that she does not have implants. I don't know. They look like implants to me. Maybe it's just kontouring and photoshop.



It looks like her recent upgrade from her last boob job wasn't as good or they haven't settled yet.
She has  a serious case of wonk boob on the left.






clevercat said:


> 17??? Seriously? Imagine what she'll look like when she hits her thirties...



Courtney Stodden?


----------



## Bentley1

ByeKitty said:


> Oh I agree, I wouldn't put it past her at all! I have to say that - implants or not - they did some heavy kontouring on her chest area. Just awful how this underage girl is oversexualized like this.




Yes. And not a single adult who cares about the nasty, hyper-sexual life she's been leading for years now.


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Kylie Jenner & EJ Johnson, (Magic Johnsons' son and cast member of Rich Kids of Beverly Hills) shopping in Beverly Hills. June 20, 2015.


----------



## Jikena

Those transparent clothes... Even at 20 I couldn't go out like this, I'd feel like a thot showing my boobs and that legging...


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Kylie Jenner at the Sugar Factory Opening in Miami. (June 19)


----------



## veyda

Aw Kylie is so wholesome. Shucks. All I can think of when I see her now is that song her boyfriend sings about her @$$hole.


----------



## michie

What the hell is EJ wearing!??! And, her nails drive me crazy! They're so freaking thick!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

veyda said:


> Aw Kylie is so wholesome. Shucks. All I can think of when I see her now is that song her boyfriend sings about her @$$hole.



Dead. LMAO


----------



## batfish

Bentley1 said:


> Yeah, she "doesn't have boob implants" just like people swore up and down on here that she didn't have fake lips and that it was just lip liner and photoshop. Give me a break.




This. Fake boobs & and a face full of fillers/Botox. I think she's recently had her implants changed for bigger ones.  I think she's probably also had a blepharoplasty and a rhinoplasty at some point.


----------



## Tamie

She seems so self conscious and insecure in those candy store photos. With the arm across her body like she's trying to cover up herself. It's so sad that she's objectified like that. And the fake smile too. She is definitely not enjoying herself. At 17 she should be laughing and smiling all the time.


----------



## Star1231

She's 17?? I'm scared for our youth. She looks horrendous.


----------



## Jayne1

Kim, you can now retire. You are being replaced.


----------



## Bentley1

The girl looks miserable all.the.time.


----------



## pixiejenna

OMG the second pic is priceless! Trying to show emotion is hard when you've had as much PS, botox, and fillers as she has. It reminds me of when Kimbo tried to fake cry over her second marriage to KHump. Lmao.

I also think she looks so uncomfortable because she's hoping the tape on her dress doesn't give out. That might affect whatever big payday she has set up for when she turns 18.


----------



## nastasja

Ew. Her charm necklace has a T and a K.


----------



## poopsie

veyda said:


> Aw Kylie is so wholesome. Shucks. All I can think of when I see her now is that song her boyfriend sings about her @$$hole.



Bwahahahahahaha



Jayne1 said:


> Kim, you can now retire. You are being replaced.



oh yeah


----------



## Sasha2012

Both girls arrived back in LA on Saturday with Kendall coming from New York and Kylie from Miami.

And not long after touching down, the Jenner sisters were spotted out and about in Beverly Hills as they went shopping and picked up Greek yogurt.

Kendall, 19, and Kylie, 17, wore slim-fitting yoga pants which accentuated their famous figures.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...shopping-pick-Greek-yogurt.html#ixzz3dg9L34Fy


----------



## Nathalya

Kylie looks so unhappy and miserable


----------



## zen1965

The lipstick.... Yuck.


----------



## Myrkur

blackkitty4378 said:


> So Kylie is claiming that her breasts look like that because they're taped to her dress and that she does not have implants. I don't know. They look like implants to me. Maybe it's just kontouring and photoshop.




They are not taped, they are implants. You can see it from the side photos that her 'boobs' actually are big.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Tivo said:


> They literally would not know what to do with themselves without PMK. They have no skills. Do they have a clue how to negotiate? Pay bills? Mortgages? Handle their finances? Invest? Count to 100? Add/subtract?



+500. 

If something were to happen to PMK, they'd be entirely adrift. Not a clue how to do anything in life it seems.


----------



## mriss_s

Did anyone see the snap chats of her saying she got her nips pierced. Then a snap literally of just her chest braless in a shirt. If that's not crying for attention idk what is


----------



## blackkitty4378

Myrkur said:


> They are not taped, they are implants. You can see it from the side photos that her 'boobs' actually are big.



They actually are taped. She was claiming that the tape was causing them to look bigger, like implants, just like she claimed it was lipliner that made her lips look bigger. :giggles:


----------



## Oryx816

blackkitty4378 said:


> They actually are taped. She was claiming that the tape was causing them to look bigger, like implants, just like she claimed it was lipliner that made her lips look bigger. :giggles:




Ah yes, I recall in physics class the Kardashian theory.  Put a piece of tape on a cocktail wiener and it turns into a kielbasa.  

They are too stupid to even lie in any plausible manner.

*exits thread to go put tape on cash, hoping for Kardashian effect.*


----------



## ByeKitty

Bentley1 said:


> Yes. And not a single adult who cares about the nasty, hyper-sexual life she's been leading for years now.



And she's probably too young to realize what the way she is perceived really means. It doesn't gain her respect and awe over her "hot body" and "edgy fashion", the way she presents herself attracts the wrong type of attention from the wrong type of people and she doesn't seem to realize it as she's dating one of those people.

Most people with morals and true success seem to shake their heads at her. She might be very embarrassed of this phase in a few years. After all, she's barely out of puberty.


----------



## pukasonqo

Lounorada said:


>




 [emoji87][emoji75]


----------



## Eva1991

ByeKitty said:


> And she's probably too young to realize what the way she is perceived really means. It doesn't gain her respect and awe over her "hot body" and "edgy fashion", the way she presents herself attracts the wrong type of attention from the wrong type of people and she doesn't seem to realize it as she's dating one of those people.
> 
> Most people with morals and true success seem to shake their heads at her.* She might be very embarrassed of this phase in a few years. After all, she's barely out of puberty.*



Don't we all feel a little bit embarassed when we look at photos of our teenage selves? :shame:


----------



## shiny_things

Kylie reminds me of some of the kids I see at work who have had a totally inappropriate upbringing. One of 3 things tends to happen. 1. They end up like Anna Nicole Smith 2. They end up with either serious substance misuse problems or have very bad breakdowns and end up in rehab or therapy for a very long time or 3. they 'wake up' one day, realise how disgusting their upbringing was and do a complete 180 and change their lives. Sadly the last one is a lot rarer than the other two.


----------



## ByeKitty

Eva1991 said:


> Don't we all feel a little bit embarassed when we look at photos of our teenage selves? :shame:



Haha yes, but thankfully not because I presented myself as some type of hyper sexual rapper's girlfriend.


----------



## StopHammertime

Eva1991 said:


> Don't we all feel a little bit embarassed when we look at photos of our teenage selves? :shame:




Hmmmm, I'm not ashamed of the photos from that age at all, but I did make some pretty stupid decisions between the ages of 12 and 16 [emoji23][emoji90][emoji23]


----------



## lucifers

Jayne1 said:


> Kim, you can now retire. You are being replaced.



Kim will not take this lying down.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Kylie looks awful. Like she's in her 40s and she's still a child. Kendall looks  young just like she should look like!


----------



## wildblood

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> Kylie Jenner at the Sugar Factory Opening in Miami. (June 19)



Cue 'Lucky' by Ms. Spears playing in the background.


----------



## Ember102

The picture on page 319 of Kylie making the face is really sad. She's 17 but that face is frozen in time. I can't imagine being 17 and worrying about my face.


----------



## Queenpixie

biggest mistake ever to mess with your face at 17.. when your face is still changing... wont be surprised if her face looked off by the time she is 23.


----------



## CeeJay

shiny_things said:


> Kylie reminds me of some of the kids I see at work who have had a totally inappropriate upbringing. One of 3 things tends to happen. 1. They end up like Anna Nicole Smith 2. They end up with either serious substance misuse problems or have very bad breakdowns and end up in rehab or therapy for a very long time or 3. they 'wake up' one day, realise how disgusting their upbringing was and do a complete 180 and change their lives. Sadly the last one is a lot rarer than the other two.



Totally agree, and sadly saw this in my youth.  While we were very lucky to live in a very nice area, we were at the 'bottom of the hill'.  The kids who lived at the top never got much attention from their parents and/or if they did, it wasn't the right type of attention.  One is still in an institution (will likely never get out), the other is dead and the 3rd one was thankfully able to turn her life around and is now a Drug Counselor.  However, many of the other kids up the hill are still drifting through life, just living off whatever is left of their trust funds.  So sad ..


----------



## Lounorada

wildblood said:


> Cue 'Lucky' by Ms. Spears playing in the background.


----------



## schadenfreude

shiny_things said:


> Kylie reminds me of some of the kids I see at work who have had a totally inappropriate upbringing. One of 3 things tends to happen. 1. They end up like Anna Nicole Smith 2. They end up with either serious substance misuse problems or have very bad breakdowns and end up in rehab or therapy for a very long time or 3. they 'wake up' one day, realise how disgusting their upbringing was and do a complete 180 and change their lives. Sadly the last one is a lot rarer than the other two.



It's actually kind of incredible that none of the K girls have an obvious drug or alcohol addiction.


----------



## Monoi

lucifers said:


> Kim will not take this lying down.




I agree, wonder what Kim will do to remain on top.


----------



## lizmil

^ something sexual and revealing.


----------



## whimsic

She'll leak a pregnant sex tape just one day before Kylie turns 18 to steal Kylie's birthday sex tape's thunder.


----------



## StopHammertime

whimsic said:


> She'll leak a pregnant sex tape just one day before Kylie turns 18 to steal Kylie's birthday sex tape's thunder.




Oh god, the mental images, that cannot be unseen


----------



## lizmil

When does kylie turn 18?


----------



## klatte

lizmil said:


> When does kylie turn 18?




According to wikipedia her birthday is on 10th August.


----------



## lizmil

Ahh thx never thought to check Wikipedia, I should have!


----------



## chowlover2

whimsic said:


> She'll leak a pregnant sex tape just one day before Kylie turns 18 to steal Kylie's birthday sex tape's thunder.




Sad but probably true!


----------



## bag-princess

klatte said:


> According to wikipedia her birthday is on 10th August.




Another Leo???  Impossible!


----------



## Oryx816

bag-princess said:


> Another Leo???  Impossible!




She is a Leo too?!  I am wounded!


----------



## bag-princess

Oryx816 said:


> She is a Leo too?!  I am wounded!





LOL exactly! Just can't be true!


----------



## Hermes4evah

Oh dear. Same BD as my son.......


----------



## Coach Lover Too

My son's a Leo too! August 7


----------



## bag-princess

My son's is August 1st and mine is August 2nd. Thank goodness she was not early! LOL


----------



## Oryx816

bag-princess said:


> My son's is August 1st and mine is August 2nd. Thank goodness she was not early! LOL




Omg!  I am back to back with my daughter also...mine is August 16 and hers is August 17.  Best birthday gift! 

My grandmother's is August 10th just like Kylie....


----------



## morgan20

Oh damn my daughter is August 19th


----------



## pixiejenna

lucifers said:


> Kim will not take this lying down.



No she won't that's why she keeps doing nude photo shoots. Besides popping out kids being naked is the only other trick she has left.







schadenfreude said:


> It's actually kind of incredible that none of the K girls have an obvious drug or alcohol addiction.



Wasn't it in season two when Khloe got her dui and they of course filmed the family going to pic her up? Also they all act like they are doped up on RX meds pretty much all the time.


----------



## Oryx816

pixiejenna said:


> No she won't that's why she keeps doing nude photo shoots. Besides popping out kids being naked is the only other trick she has left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't it in season two when Khloe got her dui and they of course filmed the family going to pic her up? Also they all act like they are doped up on RX meds pretty much all the time.




You'd have to be on something to live such a vapid, frequently nude and soulless existence.


----------



## bonjourErin

That is not how a 17 yr old should look... I'm 27 and she looks older than me...


----------



## NY_Mami

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> Kylie Jenner at the Sugar Factory Opening in Miami. (June 19)


 
The contouring around the breast, they need to stop that mess...


----------



## Coach Lover Too

17 and looks 30. She's gonna be sorry when she's 30 and she looks 50!


----------



## salmaash

schadenfreude said:


> It's actually kind of incredible that none of the K girls have an obvious drug or alcohol addiction.


they do, there addiction is called plastic surgery!!


----------



## bag-princess

Oryx816 said:


> Omg!  I am back to back with my daughter also...mine is August 16 and hers is August 17.  *Best birthday gift*!
> 
> My grandmother's is August 10th just like Kylie....






it is!!   my DH said "that's my gift to you for the rest of your life!"


----------



## knasarae

Product placement to the max.  The Yeezy 350 Boosts are about to drop and it's like everyone in the camp is wearing them constantly.  I have to see Kimmy Kakes in them tho...


----------



## MY2CENT

In the pictures with the hat she reminds me of that big Ang lady from the mob family, gross where are people who care  about her...


----------



## ByeKitty

salmaash said:


> they do, there addiction is called plastic surgery!!



And shopping!! Also, we don't know for sure that they're not popping any pills do we? Kim always looks and sounds super dazed, like she's on prescription drugs.


----------



## Humbugged

Kanye and Kendall - with Riccardo - on the cover of Vogue Japan


----------



## QU33NR3MI

wow.. KIM 2.0..

I really feel sorry for Kylie..  she has always grown up as the "ugly" sister, and now she has all this attention and is finally in the spotlight.. I don't agree with what she is doing.. hopefully she will snap out of it soon..


----------



## BPC

Humbugged said:


> Kanye and Kendall - with Riccardo - on the cover of Vogue Japan



hmm.. still not getting what Kanye has to do with fashion? 

His velvet ensembles (aka the George Costanza look) along with his "Amish" underwear line hardly qualifies me thinks..


----------



## michie

^same thing I was thinking re Kanye


----------



## Bentley1

BPC said:


> hmm.. still not getting what Kanye has to do with fashion?
> 
> 
> 
> His velvet ensembles (aka the George Costanza look) along with his "Amish" underwear line hardly qualifies me thinks..




Lmao @ velvet ensembles [emoji28]


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

QU33NR3MI said:


> wow.. KIM 2.0..
> 
> 
> 
> I really feel sorry for Kylie..  she has always grown up as the "ugly" sister, and now she has all this attention and is finally in the spotlight.. I don't agree with what she is doing.. hopefully she will snap out of it soon..




Lol wow. Learn something new everyday. I thought Khloe was considered the "ugly sister".


----------



## BPC

Bentley1 said:


> Lmao @ velvet ensembles [emoji28]



right.. that word "ensemble" lol


----------



## Lounorada

Bentley1 said:


> Lmao @ velvet ensembles [emoji28]




Let's not forget...


----------



## BPC

*Kanyes Muse:*


----------



## knasarae

:d


----------



## Encore Hermes

Don't needa muse, I muse myself


----------



## BPC

LOL.. he (a) muses most of us too..


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Encore Hermes said:


> Don't needa muse, I muse myself
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/02/18/25CE783D00000578-0-image-a-84_1424294351481.jpg
> 
> images.complex.com/complex/image/upload/auiz9pbocckh3d0d1cja.png



He reminds me of Luke Skywalker in that green thing! lol


----------



## batfish

lucifers said:


> Kim will not take this lying down.







Monoi said:


> I agree, wonder what Kim will do to remain on top.







lizmil said:


> ^ something sexual and revealing.




So she will take this lying down-literally.


----------



## lizmil

^oh dear!


----------



## Bentley1

Lounorada said:


> Let's not forget...




[emoji38][emoji38][emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]
I could never forget lmaooo
And of course, the piece de resistance of the entire velvet ensemble, the velvety witch boots! 

I can NOT! I just can't!


----------



## Lounorada

Bentley1 said:


> [emoji38][emoji38][emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]
> I could never forget lmaooo
> And of course, the piece de resistance of the entire velvet ensemble, the velvety witch boots!
> 
> I can NOT! I just can't!




 He's like a gothic robin hood :lolots:


----------



## Jayne1

Velvet or Ultrasuede?  It's washable, so it's synthetic, it's not velvet.


----------



## Bentley1

Lounorada said:


> He's like a gothic robin hood :lolots:



bwhahaha perfect description!


----------



## NY_Mami

Humbugged said:


> Kanye and Kendall - with Riccardo - on the cover of Vogue Japan



Joan is owning that whole pic...


----------



## Sasha2012

They still haven't officially confirmed their romance, but Kylie Jenner and Tyga left little doubt about their relationship status when they showed up to LAX airport in matching outfits on Monday.

The reality star and the rapper sported the exact same grey trainers and coordinated the rest of their ensembles too, as they both dressed casually in black.

Kylie, 17, and 25-year-old Tyga were at the airport's international terminal as they prepared to catch a flight from Los Angeles to Europe.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...utfits-jet-Europe-together.html#ixzz3dql5ex6Q


----------



## Oryx816

No monster crotch pants I see.  Step in the right direction.

But matching outfits?  Why don't the each wear an "I'm with stupid" t shirt?  Then they would be at once matching and their authentic selves.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

What in the holy hell does she see in him?!?!


----------



## Jcave12

Coach Lover Too said:


> What in the holy hell does she see in him?!?!


Probably the amount of attention she's getting. It's not like she has anything else going for her...


----------



## stylemepretty




----------



## whimsic

Lol at her pulling a Khloe and hiding her KT with her bag.

Thank you Kylie &#128077;&#127997;


----------



## thefeebster

I just binged through KUWTK and i really don't see any redeeming quality from Kylie. She is so disrespectful and rude. She looks more than double her age, so gross.


----------



## Bentley1

stylemepretty said:


>




It's contouring and lighting! 
[emoji57][emoji108]


----------



## Bentley1

thefeebster said:


> I just binged through KUWTK and i really don't see any redeeming quality from Kylie. She is so disrespectful and rude. She looks more than double her age, so gross.




She is very easily the least likable member  of the entire family. I get she's a teen, but so was Kendall just last year and she was nothing like Kylie. Not only rude and mean but just a very angry, unhappy person. The girl never laughs or smiles.


----------



## lvpradalove

jimmyshoogirl said:


> lol wow. Learn something new everyday. I thought khloe was considered the "ugly sister".




+1


----------



## Oryx816

^As far as ugly sister titles I think it goes like this: 

Ugliest Kardashian sister: it's a tie between Kourtney and Rob (until he grows a set and spills the beans on this family, I will lump him in with the sisters)

Ugliest "honorary Kardashian" sister: Khlogre

Ugliest Jenner sister:  Kylie

Kim looks like an alien so she can no longer participate in human contests.  

Kendall needs to watch herself with the ps tweaking but is safe for now.


----------



## NY_Mami

stylemepretty said:


>


----------



## dangerouscurves

Oryx816 said:


> ^As far as ugly sister titles I think it goes like this:
> 
> Ugliest Kardashian sister: it's a tie between Kourtney and Rob (until he grows a set and spills the beans on this family, I will lump him in with the sisters)
> 
> Ugliest "honorary Kardashian" sister: Khlogre
> 
> Ugliest Jenner sister:  Kylie
> 
> Kim looks like an alien so she can no longer participate in human contests.
> 
> Kendall needs to watch herself with the ps tweaking but is safe for now.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## aleksandras

Oryx816 said:


> ^As far as ugly sister titles I think it goes like this:
> 
> Ugliest Kardashian sister: it's a tie between Kourtney and Rob (until he grows a set and spills the beans on this family, I will lump him in with the sisters)
> 
> Ugliest "honorary Kardashian" sister: Khlogre
> 
> Ugliest Jenner sister:  Kylie
> 
> Kim looks like an alien so she can no longer participate in human contests.
> 
> Kendall needs to watch herself with the ps tweaking but is safe for now.



Excellent analysis :lolots:


----------



## Jikena

Oryx816 said:


> ^As far as ugly sister titles I think it goes like this:
> 
> Ugliest Kardashian sister: it's a tie between Kourtney and Rob (until he grows a set and spills the beans on this family, I will lump him in with the sisters)
> 
> Ugliest "honorary Kardashian" sister: Khlogre
> 
> Ugliest Jenner sister:  Kylie
> 
> Kim looks like an alien so she can no longer participate in human contests.
> 
> Kendall needs to watch herself with the ps tweaking but is safe for now.


----------



## lizmil

Is anyone getting those horrible advertisements for Kendall Jenner's orange lipstick from Estee Lauder? It will probably sell out too


----------



## sr1856

Oryx816 said:


> ^As far as ugly sister titles I think it goes like this:
> 
> Ugliest Kardashian sister: it's a tie between Kourtney and Rob (until he grows a set and spills the beans on this family, I will lump him in with the sisters)
> 
> Ugliest "honorary Kardashian" sister: Khlogre
> 
> Ugliest Jenner sister:  Kylie
> 
> Kim looks like an alien so she can no longer participate in human contests.
> 
> Kendall needs to watch herself with the ps tweaking but is safe for now.


:lolots::lolots:


----------



## Bentley1

Oryx816 said:


> ^As far as ugly sister titles I think it goes like this:
> 
> Ugliest Kardashian sister: it's a tie between Kourtney and Rob (until he grows a set and spills the beans on this family, I will lump him in with the sisters)
> 
> Ugliest "honorary Kardashian" sister: Khlogre
> 
> Ugliest Jenner sister:  Kylie
> 
> Kim looks like an alien so she can no longer participate in human contests.
> 
> Kendall needs to watch herself with the ps tweaking but is safe for now.




Lmaoo [emoji28][emoji23][emoji38]


----------



## madeinnyc

Sasha2012 said:


> They still haven't officially confirmed their romance, but Kylie Jenner and Tyga left little doubt about their relationship status when they showed up to LAX airport in matching outfits on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> The reality star and the rapper sported the exact same grey trainers and coordinated the rest of their ensembles too, as they both dressed casually in black.
> 
> 
> 
> Kylie, 17, and 25-year-old Tyga were at the airport's international terminal as they prepared to catch a flight from Los Angeles to Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...utfits-jet-Europe-together.html#ixzz3dql5ex6Q




He's with her more than he's with his son , smfhhh


----------



## Konjo

LOL!!! I don't get it either, since when did he become a fashion designer?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

stylemepretty said:


>



It's amazin' what a little tape and some lip liner can do!


----------



## lizmil

madeinnyc said:


> He's with her more than he's with his son , smfhhh



Well she provides extra "benefits."


----------



## Lounorada

Oryx816 said:


> ^As far as ugly sister titles I think it goes like this:
> 
> Ugliest Kardashian sister: it's a tie between Kourtney and Rob (until he grows a set and spills the beans on this family, I will lump him in with the sisters)
> 
> Ugliest "honorary Kardashian" sister: Khlogre
> 
> Ugliest Jenner sister:  Kylie
> 
> *Kim looks like an alien so she can no longer participate in human contests.*
> 
> Kendall needs to watch herself with the ps tweaking but is safe for now.


----------



## minababe

kylie Looks 100% fake and plastic + she Looks like mid 30. how stupid are woman to look at her as a "role model" she has nothing to be proud about.


----------



## Jayne1

Oryx816 said:


> ^As far as ugly sister titles I think it goes like this:
> 
> Ugliest Kardashian sister: it's a tie between Kourtney and Rob (until he grows a set and spills the beans on this family, I will lump him in with the sisters)
> 
> Ugliest "honorary Kardashian" sister: Khlogre
> 
> Ugliest Jenner sister:  Kylie
> 
> Kim looks like an alien so she can no longer participate in human contests.
> 
> Kendall needs to watch herself with the ps tweaking but is safe for now.



I don't  know.  I think they're all nice looking, save for the Real Housewives plastic look they have.


----------



## whimsic

Jayne1 said:


> I don't  know.  I think they're all nice looking, save for the Real Housewives plastic look they have.



Agree.. I wouldn't consider any of them ugly. Scary at times, yes..


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner and her rumoured boyfriend Tyga landed in the South of France in style on Tuesday.

The 17-year-old reality TV star had jetted out from Los Angeles to Cannes to attend the Cannes Lions festival, and it seems her companion didn't want to leave her side.

After the pair were seen departing from Los Angeles International Airport on Monday, they arrived in Europe in nearly identical outfits.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-Lions-festival-together.html#ixzz3dw72ErN6


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ahh...I spot Seacrest is with his moneymakers.


----------



## madeinnyc

Tyga has a new reality show coming out July 24th. Kylie won't be on it but I wonder if this relationship was really a publicity stunt for him http://m.tmz.com/#Article/2015/01/16/tyga-reality-show-mtv-kylie-jenner-blac-chyna


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

What are the Harvey's doing there? That's so random.


----------



## lizmil

^ I guess I don't get it, why would people want to watch such a show?  Of course I don't watch the Ks or any of the other "reality" shows.


----------



## Sasha2012

She may have a supermodel figure, but Kendall Jenner takes a refreshing approach to her diet and doesn't skip out on her favourite foods.

The 19-year-old star showed off her slim body as she joined her sisters Khloe, 30, and Kourtney Kardashian for a 'pizza party' at Villa Restaurant in Woodland Hills, California on Tuesday.

The trio, along with Kourtney's partner Scott Disick, were filming their E! Reality TV series, Keeping Up With The Kardashians.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-chows-pizza-sister-Khloe.html#ixzz3dxJxvAbq


----------



## lizmil

They always show  "show-biz" people buying into food, especially women, but do they actually swallow the food?


----------



## myown

why do they all wear the same shoes?


----------



## aleksandras

Oh dailymail.... People eating pizza is a newsworthy topic. Really?!?!?


----------



## Jayne1

lizmil said:


> They always show  "show-biz" people buying into food, especially women, but do they actually swallow the food?


Swallow? Why, when the food never actually entered their mouths.


----------



## Sasha2012

Shes known to have a tight-knit family, so its hardly surprising Kendall Jenner is happy to show her support for her brother-in-laws latest fashion empire.

The 19-year-old model looked stylish in a black Yeezus T-shirt, designed by Kanye West, as she headed to Justine Skyes record party, held at Hollywoods HYDE Sunset Kitchen + Cocktails nightclub, on Tuesday evening.

Accompanied by close pal Jaden Smith, the younger sister of Kim Kardashian cut an impeccable figure as she teamed her sartorial choice with black skinnies and an eye-catching pair of snakeskin knee-high boots.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...th-star-studded-music-bash.html#ixzz3dzZYQzCm


----------



## mcb100

I don't think any of the Kardashion or Jenner girls are ugly. Maybe they have ugly plastic surgery, but IMHO they, themselves, are not ugly.


I think (minus them messing with their faces), if they were not celebrities and no one knew who they were, and we saw them walking down the street, we would not think that they were ugly. I don't think Khloe is conventionally attractive looking, but I still would not call her ugly....her look's just not my cup of tea but she does indeed like pretty in some photos. The rest of them, I'd even dare to call them looking pretty some of the time, at least pre-plastic surgery, but no, IMO none of them are ugly.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Yea, I don't think they're ugly either.Their characters are really flawed but their looks are far from ugly. I think Rob, even with the weight gain is still the better looking one of the whole bunch though. He tweeted with Kim yesterday but I dunno if anyone posted it.


----------



## Eva1991

Don't think they're ugly either. They were beautiful before they had plastic surgery and they still look good now, just more plastic.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Not ugly

Jaden gives better face tho'


----------



## StopHammertime

Sasha2012 said:


> Shes known to have a tight-knit family, so its hardly surprising Kendall Jenner is happy to show her support for her brother-in-laws latest fashion empire.
> 
> 
> 
> The 19-year-old model looked stylish in a black Yeezus T-shirt, designed by Kanye West, as she headed to Justine Skyes record party, held at Hollywoods HYDE Sunset Kitchen + Cocktails nightclub, on Tuesday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> Accompanied by close pal Jaden Smith, the younger sister of Kim Kardashian cut an impeccable figure as she teamed her sartorial choice with black skinnies and an eye-catching pair of snakeskin knee-high boots.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...th-star-studded-music-bash.html#ixzz3dzZYQzCm





Cute. Kendall looks happy here.


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

The MailOnline Cannes Lions Festival Yacht Party in Cannes, France. (June 24)


----------



## bag-princess

jimmyshoogirl said:


> What are the Harvey's doing there? That's so random.





i know they are over there to promote the show - i have no idea how he ended up with that group!  but he and his wife are always somewhere like "big money"!!  he had pics of her them in paris a few weeks ago coming out of the $$$ boutiques.  he was carrying all her bags though.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

T*ts McGee and her daughter...keeping it classy I see.

Kylie's face looks harsh in close-up. Too much makeup and nothing like a fresh-faced 17yr old should.


----------



## StopHammertime

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> The MailOnline Cannes Lions Festival Yacht Party in Cannes, France. (June 24)




She needs to fire whoever is doing her makeup, it looks bad.
What is with her and putting her hand next to the va-jay.


----------



## Jeanek

Her face looks like a stiff corpse. Gross and so sad


----------



## Sasha2012

She's only just touched down, but Kylie Jenner already looks right at home in the glam surroundings of the Cannes Lions festival.

The 17-year-old was spotted enjoying an al fresco lunch with rumoured boyfriend Tyga on Wednesday, ahead of a star-studded evening at the MailOnline yacht party.

Kylie and Tyga were joined by the teen's mum Kris Jenner and her boyfriend Corey Gamble, as they soaked up the sunshine.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...arty-Cannes-Lions-festival.html#ixzz3e1KeRduX


----------



## mcb100

Kylie---someone should tell her when her dress is totally see through that you shouldn't pose/place your hand there!! *feel bad for the girl right there* Magazines and everyone are totally going to make fun of it. Can't believe Kris didn't see that/didn't tell her to place her hand on her hip instead, or something?


----------



## sr1856

mcb100 said:


> Kylie---someone should tell her when her dress is totally see through that you shouldn't pose/place your hand there!! *feel bad for the girl right there* Magazines and everyone are totally going to make fun of it. Can't believe Kris didn't see that/didn't tell her to place her hand on her hip instead, or something?


maybe she is trying to cover up something and she do not look comfortable in the dress.


----------



## aleksandras

She looks so uncomfortable in that sheer dress. It seems that she is trying to hide her crotch by placing her hand over it.


----------



## Tivo

A family of whores.


----------



## ByeKitty

She should have a chat with Khloe, the master krotch koverer!


----------



## Lounorada

What is Tyga even doing there? 
He even matched his outfit to his girlfriends net curtains... how cute *NOT*

They are all a bunch of dim-witted fools dancing to the tune of Mrs Satan- PMK, the perma-smug look on her face is repulsive.


----------



## Staci_W

StopHammertime said:


> She needs to fire whoever is doing her makeup, it looks bad.
> What is with her and putting her hand next to the va-jay.



All those poses with the hand near the vag was really weird and kinda gross.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Remind me again why these people think they're royalty??


----------



## mriss_s

I think it's pretty obvious that her boobs are real in those photos. They're certainly not sitting high enough to be fake.


----------



## bisousx

mriss_s said:


> I think it's pretty obvious that her boobs are real in those photos. They're certainly not sitting high enough to be fake.



Fake boobs don't always sit high! Lol. Unless they're purposefully placed that way, they only sit high for a few weeks/months until the implants drop.


----------



## mriss_s

bisousx said:


> Fake boobs don't always sit high! Lol. Unless they're purposefully placed that way, they only sit high for a few weeks/months until the implants drop.




Oh I k ow haha. I have them. But she'd have to have them for a while no for them to sit that low


----------



## mriss_s

bisousx said:


> Fake boobs don't always sit high! Lol. Unless they're purposefully placed that way, they only sit high for a few weeks/months until the implants drop.




The truth will reveal itself in the sex tape hahaha


----------



## Oryx816

mriss_s said:


> The truth will reveal itself in the sex tape hahaha




Ewwww!  Please no!  My eyes have seen enough just as they go through airports!


----------



## sr1856

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> The MailOnline Cannes Lions Festival Yacht Party in Cannes, France. (June 24)


is it me or is her inner right thigh looks a bit off like swollen/misshappen, hence the hand trying to cover it up.


----------



## mriss_s

sr1856 said:


> is it me or is her inner right thigh looks a bit off like swollen/misshappen, hence the hand trying to cover it up.




Absolutely good catch


----------



## michie

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> The MailOnline Cannes Lions Festival Yacht Party in Cannes, France. (June 24)



RIP MJ, forever the King of Pop


----------



## blackkitty4378

I don't know. I don't think she's purposely grabbing her vagina&#8230; it looks like she's just awkwardly placing her hand there. Oh no, a girl placing her hand near her evil vagina!  No one would think anything of a guy putting his hand there or even grabbing his.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Pose isn't new for her


----------



## Oryx816

Encore Hermes said:


> Pose isn't new for her
> 
> i1.wp.com/pmchollywoodlife.files.wordpress.com/2015/04/kylie-jenner-coachella-make-over-pink-hair-white-hair-braids-ftr.jpg?crop=0px%2C0px%2C600px%2C460px&resize=1000%2C750




Thank you Encore Hermes!  I thought this vaginal Vanna White move was familiar.


----------



## sr1856

Oryx816 said:


> Thank you Encore Hermes!  I thought this vaginal Vanna White move was familiar.


----------



## dangerouscurves

mcb100 said:


> I don't think any of the Kardashion or Jenner girls are ugly. Maybe they have ugly plastic surgery, but IMHO they, themselves, are not ugly.
> 
> 
> I think (minus them messing with their faces), if they were not celebrities and no one knew who they were, and we saw them walking down the street, we would not think that they were ugly. I don't think Khloe is conventionally attractive looking, but I still would not call her ugly....her look's just not my cup of tea but she does indeed like pretty in some photos. The rest of them, I'd even dare to call them looking pretty some of the time, at least pre-plastic surgery, but no, IMO none of them are ugly.




Nah. They're ugly. All the lying and greed make them ugly.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Oryx816 said:


> Thank you Encore Hermes!  I thought this vaginal Vanna White move was familiar.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## widerlet

I think her pose is a "crotch grab" like Rihanna does, both to copy male rappers who grab at their balls. Its some 'badass' thing i suppose. Tacky as hell to do it in her thot gown.

And Kris really looks pleased. Her and her daughter, congratulated for their hoeness. Both dating age-inappropriate men.


----------



## Jikena

Kris should stop this hairstyle, she looks evil with it...


----------



## berrydiva

widerlet said:


> I think her pose is a "crotch grab" like Rihanna does, both to copy male rappers who grab at their balls. Its some 'badass' thing i suppose. Tacky as hell to do it in her thot gown.
> 
> And Kris really looks pleased. Her and her daughter, congratulated for their hoeness. Both dating age-inappropriate men.



Actually it came from Michael Jackson not rappers.


----------



## zippie

Kylie was never cute IMO but certainly looks better now.


----------



## zippie

zippie said:


> Kylie was never cute IMO but certainly looks better now.




....


----------



## shiny_things

Well that pretty much confirms the Mail are in bed with the K's.


----------



## Lounorada

zippie said:


> ....


 

Never mind Kylie, Kendull looks like a completely different person. I would guess she's had more work done than Kylie.


Khloe looks good with red hair, it suits her.


----------



## aleksandras

shiny_things said:


> Well that pretty much confirms the Mail are in bed with the K's.



Yup, as has been suspected for a while... It's not only the amount of Kardashian stories they run on daily basis, but they manage to put their names to headlines that have nothing to do with them.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Lounorada said:


> Never mind Kylie, Kendull looks like a completely different person. I would guess she's had more work done than Kylie.



I have to agree with you - Kendall looks different, but was it perhaps only the puberty and its changes?


----------



## Eva1991

Lounorada said:


> Never mind Kylie, Kendull looks like a completely different person. I would guess she's had more work done than Kylie.
> 
> 
> Khloe looks good with red hair, it suits her.



Whatever Kendall has done must be very subtle because it didn't mess up with her facial features, IMO.

Agree about Khloe's hair; the red color really suited her.

Kim looks much better in the old pic than she does now.

Kourtney is the only one who looks the same; just a few years older.


----------



## Lounorada

Cinamonn_girl said:


> I have to agree with you - Kendall looks different, but was it perhaps only the puberty and its changes?




Definitely not _just _puberty, she's hard work done for sure!




Eva1991 said:


> Whatever Kendall has done must be very subtle because it didn't mess up with her facial features, IMO.
> 
> .




Yeah, the work she's had done on her face has improved her looks for sure, but she still looks like a completely different person now.


----------



## knasarae

I agree Kendall has had work done, but imho it's been subtle so far which is good.  If she stops now she'll be fine.  She still looks natural and like herself to me.


----------



## Ms.parker123

I mean these girls are teenagers, could it be that they are going through puberty so some things are changing I.E. Kylie boobs? No doubt that some work has been done on kylie, but I do believe a lot has to do with puberty & makeup.


But being that this family has their plastic surgeon on speed dial I can see why anything that might look different we automatically think they have gone under the knife.


----------



## labelwhore04

Kylies lips look so stupid and ridiculous, especially on TV. If they were a bit smaller and more natural looking, i think she would look really pretty. I really think she would've grown into her looks if she just left her face alone. I remember how awkward Kendall looked a few years ago but now she's gorgeous.


----------



## Antonia

*The only one that still looks like herself in that last photo is Kourtney.*


----------



## blackkitty4378

Well let's think about this logically. Every single woman in that family has breast implants. Why would Kylie, who started getting fillers at 16/17, be the only one who doesn't have implants? Sure, she's 17, but some women get them at 18. I can see them justifying her getting them at 17.

Also, this was her a year ago:


----------



## mriss_s

I have a good friend that was flat allll throughout high school. She literally grew these massive boobs so fast. I mean with in months they're like DD now. So don't be to quick to assume it's plastic surgery  
It is extremely possible it's not. 
I think we all just wanna see the worst in them


----------



## blackkitty4378

mriss_s said:


> I have a good friend that was flat allll throughout high school. She literally grew these massive boobs so fast. I mean with in months they're like DD now. So don't be to quick to assume it's plastic surgery
> It is extremely possible it's not.
> *I think we all just wanna see the worst in them*



I don't think there's anything wrong with plastic surgery. So, no, I'm not.

I just think that hers look like implants. You don't have to have the super obvious, round, up-to-your-neck-implants to still have implants. Look at Kim's, Kourtney's, and Khloe's,. They all look nice and are well done.

I must admit I am a little cynical with this family. On countless occasions they have sworn up and down that things are real and come to find out, they're not.


----------



## AEGIS

zippie said:


> ....



damn Kim looked GOOD here


----------



## AEGIS

blackkitty4378 said:


> I don't know. I don't think she's purposely grabbing her vagina it looks like she's just awkwardly placing her hand there. Oh no, a girl placing her hand near her evil vagina!  No one would think anything of a guy putting his hand there or even grabbing his.



who is no one? that ish is weird regardless.


----------



## Jayne1

mriss_s said:


> I have a good friend that was flat allll throughout high school. She literally grew these massive boobs so fast. I mean with in months they're like DD now. So don't be to quick to assume it's plastic surgery
> It is extremely possible it's not.
> I think we all just wanna see the worst in them


Does your friend have Kylie's body type?  Long torso, etc?


----------



## Encore Hermes

mriss_s said:


> I have a good friend that was flat allll throughout high school. *She literally grew these massive boobs so fast*. I mean with in months they're like DD now. So don't be to quick to assume it's plastic surgery
> It is extremely possible it's not.
> I think we all just wanna see the worst in them



perchance did your friend grow them during summer break


----------



## Humbugged

Kendall had a pic (fully clothed )become the most liked on IG overtaking Kimyes wedding ( awkward weekend in the motor home that Kim hired for them all at Glasto - no slumming it for them)



And Kendall walked for Givenchy Menswear SS16 in Paris


----------



## SpeedyJC

Kylie seriously reminds me of a show that use to be on called Ugly Swan. The show took women who considered themselves unattractive and then had plastic surgery done to be what image they wanted. I think she looks like someone who had procedures done to look like Kim. Not natural looking at all.


----------



## Humbugged

http://www.tmz.com/2015/06/26/tyga-kylie-jenner-fight-club-switzerland-gun-video/

mama must be so proud of this one


----------



## Eva1991

Humbugged said:


> Kendall had a pic (fully clothed )become the most liked on IG overtaking Kimyes wedding ( awkward weekend in the motor home that Kim hired for them all at Glasto - no slumming it for them)
> 
> 
> 
> And Kendall walked for Givenchy Menswear SS16 in Paris



Thought she could do well on the catwalk but apparently she can't. Her expression is so dull and she looks bored. Great dress though.


----------



## pukasonqo

Eva1991 said:


> Thought she could do well on the catwalk but apparently she can't. Her expression is so dull and she looks bored. Great dress though.




her expression is not dull but INTENSE, all those deep thoughts running inside her head, the meaning of life, poverty...and she transmits that intensity of thought so, so well
in her defense, she has never pretended to be anything but an airhead


----------



## Sasha2012

She's a world famous model and Kendall Jenner can make even a simple stroll down the street look like a catwalk sashay.

The 19-year-old reality TV star was spotted at L'Avenue restaurant in Paris on Friday where she rocked a plunging black and white striped top which left little to the imagination. 

Kendall paired her top with a skinny jeans and black heels and carried a designer handbag as she headed straight to rehearsals for her catwalk appearance at Givenchy's Men's Fashion Week show.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-skinny-jeans-steps-Paris.html#ixzz3eCaRlS5A


----------



## Sasha2012

She's one of the hottest models around right now and all eyes were on 19-year-old Kendall Jenner as she went braless on the catwalk on Friday.

The starlet was just one of the stars making sure Men's Fashion Week resumed its focus on the leading women in the industry in Paris.

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star highlighted her slender frame in a Givenchy creation from the Spring/Summer 2016 collection by Italian designer Riccardo Tisci.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Men-s-Fashion-Week-runway.html#ixzz3eDDORKkd


----------



## AECornell

I think she looks amazing in that black and white outfit!

I hate the belt, but the rest is great!


----------



## sr1856

Sasha2012 said:


> She's one of the hottest models around right now and all eyes were on 19-year-old Kendall Jenner as she went braless on the catwalk on Friday.
> 
> The starlet was just one of the stars making sure Men's Fashion Week resumed its focus on the leading women in the industry in Paris.
> 
> The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star highlighted her slender frame in a Givenchy creation from the Spring/Summer 2016 collection by Italian designer Riccardo Tisci.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Men-s-Fashion-Week-runway.html#ixzz3eDDORKkd


she has only one look, angry or lost. i think she is looks good for print ads but not high fashion. naomi walked on the same show and she looks so superior/commanding.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Beautiful dress, all eyes should be on it but look at the crowd in the pics above,  they are not looking at her.


----------



## czarina111

AECornell said:


> I think she looks amazing in that black and white outfit!
> 
> I hate the belt, but the rest is great!




Me too! Can anyone id that shirt or jeans? Thanks!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks awful. But I do like those outfits.


----------



## AEGIS

her face looks busted
that givenchy aesthetic does nothing for her facially


----------



## Bentley1

She does not look good at all and that mean mug she's giving on the runway is nasty and unattractive.


----------



## Tivo

She looks like Khloe in these pics.


----------



## poopsie

Tivo said:


> She looks like Khloe in these pics.






ush:


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Paris (June 26)


----------



## Monoi

Kendall looks tired.


----------



## Lounorada

czarina111 said:


> Me too! Can anyone id that shirt or jeans? Thanks!



Sweater - Givenchy
http://www.farfetch.com/uk/shopping/women/Givenchy-cropped-striped-jumper-item-11008976.aspx

Jeans- 3x1
http://3x1.us/shop-women/the-high-rise-skinny-channel-seam-black-no-5/


----------



## whimsic

These looks are quite bad.. Her skin looks awful.


----------



## Freckles1

Monoi said:


> Kendall looks tired.




+1
Kris would send me over the edge


----------



## beekmanhill

She's got the body for high fashion but not the face.  Her face is fine for catalogue or American sportswear.  She looks cute when she smiles.


----------



## Humbugged

She was on stage with Taylor Swift this afternoon in London and then went to see Kanye play at Glasto


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner and her boyfriend Tyga have been spending a lot of time together.

On the same day that both returned from a trip to Europe, the 17-year-old reality star and the 25-year-old rapper were spotted out together in Los Angeles.

They were near Kendall Jenner's apartment in Westwood on Saturday, shortly before Kylie headed off to sister Khloe Kardashian's 31st birthday party.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-returning-Europe-together.html#ixzz3eOr5mkeD


----------



## Jayne1

Implants.  All we need is Kris and Kim in the photo and Caitlyn too.


----------



## Bentley1

Jayne1 said:


> Implants.  All we need is Kris and Kim in the photo and Caitlyn too.




It's puberty and tape [emoji57]


----------



## labelwhore04

Jayne1 said:


> Implants.  All we need is Kris and Kim in the photo and Caitlyn too.



Khloe looks really manly in this pic


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

labelwhore04 said:


> Khloe looks really manly in this pic



The times that Khloe does not look manly are few and far between. Kris and Khloe both look masculine to me.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Babydoll Chanel said:


> The times that Khloe does not look manly are few and far between. Kris and Khloe both look masculine to me.



What's going on in that family? Kris and Khloe are looking more masculine while Caitlyn is looking more feminine. You can't make this stuff up!


----------



## bisousx

Bentley1 said:


> It's puberty and tape [emoji57]



And contouring! Groan....


----------



## Sasha2012

She spent Saturday night celebrating her big sister Khloe Kardashian's 31st birthday. 

But Kylie Jenner was looking fresh as a daisy as she left a friend's house on Sunday morning.

The 17-year-old reality star rocked a casual look for her low-key day out, displaying a hint of toned midriff in a ribbed khaki crop top. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ig-sister-Khloe-s-birthday.html#ixzz3eUcVMLv9


----------



## Lounorada

Photoshop and airbrushing really is her best friend.


----------



## lovelly

Sasha2012 said:


> She's one of the hottest models around right now and all eyes were on 19-year-old Kendall Jenner as she went braless on the catwalk on Friday.
> 
> The starlet was just one of the stars making sure Men's Fashion Week resumed its focus on the leading women in the industry in Paris.
> 
> The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star highlighted her slender frame in a Givenchy creation from the Spring/Summer 2016 collection by Italian designer Riccardo Tisci.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Men-s-Fashion-Week-runway.html#ixzz3eDDORKkd


kendall's face in these looks like she just burped


----------



## AEGIS

she looked good in that arched back, fake tits in your face pic


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Calabasas (June 29)


----------



## littlerock

What would the K's do without a bag to hold in front of their crotch?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

littlerock said:


> What would the K's do without a bag to hold in front of their crotch?



Wear pants that fit?


----------



## Eva1991

littlerock said:


> What would the K's do without a bag to hold in front of their crotch?





FreeSpirit71 said:


> Wear pants that fit?


----------



## littlerock

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Wear pants that fit?



I guess we can dream..


----------



## Jikena

Dat camel toe


----------



## dangerouscurves

I don't understand people who keep insisting on wearing pants that show their camel toe then try to cover it. Just wear the right pants, darn it!


----------



## AECornell

So basically she is taking her fashion from Kim. Wearing the same outfit in different colors/hues and not veering from that.

Seriously how many pairs of leggings and crop tops does she own? 

And for the love of god, LEGGINGS ARENT PANTS.


----------



## mriss_s

AECornell said:


> So basically she is taking her fashion from Kim. Wearing the same outfit in different colors/hues and not veering from that.
> 
> Seriously how many pairs of leggings and crop tops does she own?
> 
> And for the love of god, LEGGINGS ARENT PANTS.




This!!


----------



## Encore Hermes

_So Kylie is moving into her home right now and tyga owes back rent. Any bets he is moving in with her?_

Compton, California rapper Tyga will have to hand over $80,000 as the result of a lawsuit filed against him by a former landlord.

According to TMZ, the West Coast musician owed $124,000 in back rent (plus interest) for the Calabasas, California home he once rented out.

Both parties in the matter agreed on $80,000 as the amount to be paid, and Tyga has until Monday, July 6 to dish out the money.

If the rapper is unable to pay that amount by Monday, he could be forced to pay his former landlord the entire $124,000.

http://hiphopdx.com/news/id.34459/title.tyga-ordered-to-pay-former-landlord-80000


----------



## redney

Encore Hermes said:


> _So Kylie is moving into her home right now and tyga owes back rent. Any bets he is moving in with her?_
> 
> Compton, California rapper Tyga will have to hand over $80,000 as the result of a lawsuit filed against him by a former landlord.
> 
> According to TMZ, the West Coast musician owed $124,000 in back rent (plus interest) for the Calabasas, California home he once rented out.
> 
> Both parties in the matter agreed on $80,000 as the amount to be paid, and Tyga has until Monday, July 6 to dish out the money.
> 
> If the rapper is unable to pay that amount by Monday, he could be forced to pay his former landlord the entire $124,000.
> 
> http://hiphopdx.com/news/id.34459/title.tyga-ordered-to-pay-former-landlord-80000



Wow, you've got yourself a winner there, Kylie & PMK!


----------



## Lounorada

aecornell said:


> so basically she is taking her fashion from kim. Wearing the same outfit in different colors/hues and not veering from that.
> 
> Seriously how many pairs of leggings and crop tops does she own?
> 
> *and for the love of god, leggings arent pants*.


 

Preach!!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Tyga's a keeper.

Said no one ever.


----------



## AECornell

Pretty much.



Coach Lover Too said:


> Tyga's a keeper.
> 
> Said no one ever.


----------



## AECornell

So I'm wondering if he couldn't pay his rent, does he owe child support to blac chyna? Not that I follow that situation but I haven't heard otherwise.


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> _So Kylie is moving into her home right now and tyga owes back rent. Any bets he is moving in with her?_
> 
> Compton, California rapper Tyga will have to hand over $80,000 as the result of a lawsuit filed against him by a former landlord.
> 
> According to TMZ, the West Coast musician owed $124,000 in back rent (plus interest) for the Calabasas, California home he once rented out.
> 
> Both parties in the matter agreed on $80,000 as the amount to be paid, and Tyga has until Monday, July 6 to dish out the money.
> 
> If the rapper is unable to pay that amount by Monday, *he could be forced to pay his former landlord the entire $124,000.*
> 
> http://hiphopdx.com/news/id.34459/title.tyga-ordered-to-pay-former-landlord-80000



How to you go so long without paying rent?  Was he squatting?


----------



## Encore Hermes

Jayne1 said:


> How to you go so long without paying rent?  Was he squatting?




Looks like he has done it before 

2012

Rack City rapper Tyga owes WAY more than ten, ten, ten, twenties, and them fifties on his rented Malibu mansion  so says Tygas landlord  and now, the guys suing to get his money.

A man named Gholamreza Rezai filed the lawsuit against Tyga and his music company, claiming Tyga signed a one-year lease in June, agreeing to pay $16,000 per month to live in the luxurious pad  but he stopped paying rent last month.

Rezai claims Tyga expressed a desire to move out by September 30th  informing Rezai that fans kept showing up at his front door  and Tyga was worried the home didnt offer enough security.

According to the suit, Rezai refused to terminate the lease agreement and demanded Septembers rent  but Tyga still wouldnt ante up.

Whats worse, Rezai claims Tyga still hadnt vacated the premises by September 30th  and the rapper allegedly continues to live there. We called Tyga for his side of the story, but were unable to reach him.

Rezai is suing for the past-due rent, plus damages, and he wants Tyga booted from the home ASAP.

http://bossip.com/662048/rack-city-...g-to-cough-up-16k-in-rent-for-malibu-mansion/


----------



## AEGIS

cali might have very tenant friendly laws


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I'd imagine they do. It's a long and hard process to evict someone in most states. Here it's something like they have to be three months late and then they have three months notice so the absolute earliest is six months. And normally they'll come up with part of the rent before that thus delaying the process.

Hopefully she will dump his gross behind soon.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I'd imagine he skipped out on a lease and the landlord is asking for the full amount.

He probably already lives with Kylie which is why is bird brain told him it was ok to say the hell with his lease. 

Wow he's a real winner.


----------



## Oryx816

Just what every mother dreams of in a mate for their child.  Smh.


----------



## usmcwifey

I honestly feel bad for Kylie...her parents are too busy focusing on their own life (since she was younger too it seems) and she is heavily misguided....I would feel like I epically failed as a mother/parent if my daughter turned out like Kylie. I'm now just starting to feel real sorry for her.


----------



## bergafer3

usmcwifey said:


> I honestly feel bad for Kylie...her parents are too busy focusing on their own life (since she was younger too it seems) and she is heavily misguided....I would feel like I epically failed as a mother/parent if my daughter turned out like Kylie. I'm now just starting to feel real sorry for her.


100% agree.
I really think he's going to move in with her as soon as 18 hits


----------



## Oryx816

^ that way he will be a deadbeat as well as a freeloader.  Kris & Caitlyn, where are you?


----------



## usmcwifey

bergafer3 said:


> 100% agree.
> I really think he's going to move in with her as soon as 18 hits




I really wish one of her sisters or brothers stepped in and opened her eyes about him ... She can't possibly think this is love..


----------



## pixiejenna

Lets be real here Tyga probably gives Kylie more love and guidance than both of her parents combined. While the rest of us can see him for the looser he is she's got blinders on and thinks it's true love. He also seems to have Khloe's stamp of approval, and as the girls have said before they look up to her like she's their mom vs PMK. Since we all know how great Khloe's taste in men is, is it really any surprise she's hooked herself a leach?


----------



## Lounorada

What a bunch of simple fools this family and it's hangers on are.


----------



## Sasha2012

She recently referred to him as one of her 'best friends ever'.

And Kylie Jenner was enjoying yet another outing with her special pal Tyga as they embarked on a shopping spree to spruce up her fancy new $2.7million mansion.

The couple emerged from home décor store Z Gallerie at the Westfield Mall in California after what was clearly a very successful trip on Tuesday afternoon.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-bodycon-dress-shops-Tyga.html#ixzz3efNCRhkk


----------



## Lounorada

Kylie and Tyga look like a Kimye tribute act. Not an ounce of originality between the lot of them.


And I guess this house Kylie has bought is just an expensive set for all her selfies and instagram photoshoots.


----------



## knasarae

Someone told me that Kylie is going to be on Tyga's reality show.  They said she and Tyga are just waiting until she turns 18 to announce it.  Don't know, don't care, just bored lol.


----------



## kirsten

Is PMK the show producer?


----------



## redney

kirsten said:


> Is PMK the show producer?



No, surprise surprise! Thought she would have her greedy hands all over it. 

http://s2smagazine.com/2015/04/20/tyga-lands-mtv2-reality-show-kingin-with-tyga/ 

_The six episode, half-hour series follows Tyga and his crew as they  attempt over-the-top stunts and indulge in a lavish lifestyle made  famous by his Instagram account, which currently has more than 5 million  followers. Karen Frank, Elena Diaz, Darin Byrne and Paul Ricci are  executive producers for MTV2. Tyga, Marcus Fox, Brant Pinvidic, J.D.  Roth, Todd Nelson and Adam Kaloustian are executive producers for 3 Ball  Entertainment, LLC._


----------



## Encore Hermes

knasarae said:


> Someone told me that Kylie is going to be on Tyga's reality show.  They said she and Tyga are just waiting until she turns 18 to announce it.  Don't know, don't care, just bored lol.



Makes sense she would be.


----------



## StopHammertime

Sasha2012 said:


> She recently referred to him as one of her 'best friends ever'.
> 
> 
> 
> And Kylie Jenner was enjoying yet another outing with her special pal Tyga as they embarked on a shopping spree to spruce up her fancy new $2.7million mansion.
> 
> 
> 
> The couple emerged from home décor store Z Gallerie at the Westfield Mall in California after what was clearly a very successful trip on Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-bodycon-dress-shops-Tyga.html#ixzz3efNCRhkk




3 separate comments on these photos, will start from the top and go down- 
-wtf is he wearing? He looks like he narrowly escaped a woodchipper 
-her waist to bum area looks strange in that selfie
-furnishings look quite nice actually


----------



## michie

I love Z Gallerie! I guess she has good taste, although you can't go wrong in there.


----------



## pittcat

Is he wearing a piece from kanyes clothing line?


----------



## pixiejenna

So let me see if I got this right. Tyga is going to show us how much of a baller he is when he moves into his girlfriends house? Yes way to show us your baller lifestyle by showing off your jailbaits home! Also doing a reality show as a couple is pretty much the kiss of death, maybe someone should show Kylie Newlyweds before she agrees to be on a MTV reality show. Not that anyone really believes that they are going to last I just find it ironic.


----------



## AEGIS

lol they would love ZGallerie.


----------



## michie

AEGIS said:


> lol they would love ZGallerie.



Oh, no lol...why do you say that?


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Filming their reality show at a bowling alley in Calabasas, California. (July 1)


----------



## AEGIS

michie said:


> Oh, no lol...why do you say that?



I mean I love it too and shop there but it is a gaudy gaudy store


----------



## Yoshi1296

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> Filming their reality show at a bowling alley in Calabasas, California. (July 1)



Where are those heels from?? They are stunning!!!!!! Lou I need you asap!!!


----------



## AlbertsLove

I don't think he wears that show to be trendy or anything. I think he really is broke and Kylie is probably not giving him a big enough allowance.


----------



## Lounorada

Yoshi1296 said:


> Where are those heels from?? They are stunning!!!!!! Lou I need you asap!!!



Gianvito Rossi 
http://www.barneys.com/gianvito-ros...SKCRALKG6TiqT3DmJA&amp;utm_source=Hy3bqNL2jtQ


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Lounorada said:


> Gianvito Rossi
> http://www.barneys.com/gianvito-rossi-ellipsis-pumps-503662061.html?utm_medium=affiliate&siteID=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-t1osSKCRALKG6TiqT3DmJA&utm_source=Hy3bqNL2jtQ




Girl, you are GOOD!


----------



## pittcat

Are both girls wearing the same  shoe? And is Khloe also?? (Pics in her thread)


----------



## Yoshi1296

Lounorada said:


> Gianvito Rossi
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/gianvito-ros...t1osSKCRALKG6TiqT3DmJA&utm_source=Hy3bqNL2jtQ




God bless you Lou you are amazing!!!! Thanks so much!


----------



## knasarae

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> Filming their reality show at a bowling alley in Calabasas, California. (July 1)



I love her Bal!!!


----------



## tweegy

pittcat said:


> Are both girls wearing the same  shoe? And is Khloe also?? (Pics in her thread)



Maybe they got a 'buy one get one free' ...


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> Gianvito Rossi
> http://www.barneys.com/gianvito-rossi-ellipsis-pumps-503662061.html?utm_medium=affiliate&siteID=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-t1osSKCRALKG6TiqT3DmJA&utm_source=Hy3bqNL2jtQ






:worthy::worthy::worthy:


you always amaze me!!!  are you a fashion stylist by night???


----------



## Lounorada

Coach Lover Too said:


> Girl, you are GOOD!





bag-princess said:


> :worthy::worthy::worthy:
> you always amaze me!!!  are you a fashion stylist by night???







Yoshi1296 said:


> God bless you Lou you are amazing!!!! Thanks so much!


You're all too kind  I'm glad to help, any time!


----------



## pittcat

tweegy said:


> Maybe they got a 'buy one get one free' ...




Lol those b's probably got them for free! I guess we'll see kris in them shortly!


----------



## redney

So did they actually bowl inside the bowling alley, or is the filming limited to their usual pap stroll to/from the cars?

IF they actually bowled, they all had to put their bare feet into rental bowling shoes?! Nasty!


----------



## lizmil

I was wondering about the bare feet too


----------



## charmesh

pixiejenna said:


> So let me see if I got this right. Tyga is going to show us how much of a baller he is when he moves into his girlfriends house? Yes way to show us your baller lifestyle by showing off your jailbaits home! Also doing a reality show as a couple is pretty much the kiss of death, maybe someone should show Kylie Newlyweds before she agrees to be on a MTV reality show. Not that anyone really believes that they are going to last I just find it ironic.



Baller??? He's broke & can't pay is bills. The lavish lifestyle is financed by debt he can't pay.  Will his reality show have the process servers on it? At least we know how he managed to settle the case from his previous landlord. Don't ballers own their homes, at least in the main city they live in?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

lizmil said:


> I was wondering about the bare feet too



They might have thrown a pair of socks in their purse. I've been to some bowling alleys that even sell them for a 1-2 bucks a pair.


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> They might have thrown a pair of socks in their purse. I've been to some bowling alleys that even sell them for a 1-2 bucks a pair.




I forgot my socks one time and lined the shoes with napkins....LOTS of napkins [emoji17]


----------



## pixiejenna

charmesh said:


> Baller??? He's broke & can't pay is bills. The lavish lifestyle is financed by debt he can't pay.  Will his reality show have the process servers on it? At least we know how he managed to settle the case from his previous landlord. Don't ballers own their homes, at least in the main city they live in?




I know he's broke that's why I find it so ironic that this show is supposed to show off his lavish lifestyle. And by lavish lifestyle I mean him mooching of his jailbaits green. They said that they are waiting till Kyle's 18 to start filming. Why because it would make him look bad to be filmed living in his underage girlfriends house. Also we will never see him being served papers on his show because we know any reality show that involves that family is 100% scripted.


----------



## wintotty

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> Filming their reality show at a bowling alley in Calabasas, California. (July 1)


 
Does anyone know if this Balenciaga bag is still available? I can't find it anywhere


----------



## mrsinsyder

redney said:


> So did they actually bowl inside the bowling alley, or is the filming limited to their usual pap stroll to/from the cars?
> 
> IF they actually bowled, they all had to put their bare feet into rental bowling shoes?! Nasty!


They probably had socks in their purses?


----------



## redney

mrsinsyder said:


> They probably had socks in their purses?



Since all of them share a single brain cell I doubt they would have thought of that.


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> I forgot my socks one time and lined the shoes with napkins....LOTS of napkins [emoji17]


 
 You had to do, what you had to do tweegy!


----------



## tweegy

Lounorada said:


> You had to do, what you had to do tweegy!




Girl! It was a episode [emoji23][emoji23] me bowling and napkins sticking out my shoes!!


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> Girl! It was a episode [emoji23][emoji23] me bowling and napkins sticking out my shoes!!


 
 A proper Kodak moment!!


----------



## Bentley1

They also have sock vending machines at that that bowling alley. Lol. Actually all the ones I've been to in So Cal have them, wonder if they invested in some lovely vending machine socks. 
Maybe PMK can see about selling some of Rob's socks from the sock vending machines. [emoji189]


----------



## redney

Bentley1 said:


> They also have sock vending machines at that that bowling alley. Lol. Actually all the ones I've been to in So Cal have them, wonder if they invested in some lovely vending machine socks.
> *Maybe PMK can see about selling some of Rob's socks from the sock vending machines. [emoji189]*



Brilliant!!! PMK needs to toss Socks a bone here and there.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> They might have thrown a pair of socks in their purse. I've been to some bowling alleys that even sell them for a 1-2 bucks a pair.




Hey! I just had an idea for Rob's sock company!

(Well don't i feel stoopid. I should have read ALL the comments before I made a fool outta myself.)


----------



## Coach Lover Too

tweegy said:


> Girl! It was a episode [emoji23][emoji23] me bowling and napkins sticking out my shoes!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

tweegy said:


> I forgot my socks one time and lined the shoes with napkins....LOTS of napkins [emoji17]



 Only you, Tweegy.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's recently moved into her own home, and it looks like Kylie Jenner is already getting into the swing of playing house. 

The 17-year-old was spotted hitting her local supermarket on Wednesday with her close pal Tyga, 25, heading back home with two trolleys packed with groceries.

Kylie mixed up her style for the shopping spree, pairing some ripped jeans with a glam pair of heels.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...a-25-ahead-holiday-weekend.html#ixzz3enFl8fWh


----------



## Chloe_chick999

I can just see him falling back and staring into space when it came time to pay for those groceries.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I can just see him falling back and staring into space when it came time to pay for those groceries.



I swear I was thinking that same thing! 
That sh*t's gonna get old after awhile, hopefully she comes to her senses soon and sees what a user/loser he is!


----------



## blackkitty4378

Playing house at 17&#8230; probably gonna get old realll quick.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Coach Lover Too said:


> I swear I was thinking that same thing!
> That sh*t's gonna get old after awhile, hopefully she comes to her senses soon and sees what a user/loser he is!



Lol, great minds think alike.


----------



## Sasha2012

Model best friends Kendall Jenner and Gigi Hadid have been having the best time exploring London together.

And their latest stop covering the capital's trendiest hotspots was dinner at chic Mayfair restaurant Sketch on Thursday night.

Kendall, 19, and Gigi, 20, dressed up for dinner after keeping it casual during the day as they stepped out to explore the city. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Mayfair-restaurant-Sketch.html#ixzz3enKebOsA


----------



## bag-princess

*Judge Orders Tyga To Pay Woman He Allegedly Sexually Abused*




via _*Radar Online*_:
 Kylie Jenners eighteenth birthday is  just weeks away, but before the big day on August 10, her boyfriend Tyga  will have to splash out cash on another woman! Radar Online.com has  learned that a judge just ordered the rapper to make a hefty payment to a  woman who previously accused him of sexual battery.


As Radar reported, model Allison Brown  previously sued Tyga and related defendants for claiming he coerced  young and impressionable under-age women to pose nude at the L.A. video  shoot for his song, Make It Nasty. In January, 2015, *Tyga signed a  settlement agreeing to pay her $50,000 in exchange for Brown dropping  her claims. But while he paid half of that by early February, Brown  claims she still hasnt received the whole sum, and took him back to  court June 29.*


According to a court insider, on  Monday, Judge Debra Katz Weintraub granted a motion to enforce the  parties settlement. However, Brown wont be receiving the full $25,000  she claimed she was owed. Said the insider, The payment was reduced,  but full terms have not yet been released.
In her initial complaint, Brown claimed  she was invited to the location of a music video  a large mansion in  the Hollywood Hills  where she, and a group of similarly situated women  [were] served unlimited amounts of alcohol


After hours of being encouraged to  drink (without verification of the victims age) the victim is summoned  to the room where the scene is filmed. After one or two takes, the  director and the crew members (I.e. Camera operators) encourage the  victim to remove her clothing. Still under the influence of alcohol, the  victim is successfully pressured to remove her clothing contingent on  the promise that her intimate areas (I.e., nipples) will be edited  out, the complaint states.


Defendant Tyga, shirtless, was the  centerpiece of the scene, where girls were asked to dance in a sexually  suggestive manner on and around him while Tygas song Make It Nasty  was played as background music and Ms. Brown was told to dance with the  music, according to the complaint.
Brown sought damages against Young  Money Entertainment, LLC; Michael Ray Nguyen-Stevenson aka Tyga'; Cash  Money Records, Inc. and Tyga Music LLC for sexual battery,  misappropriation of likeness, invasion of privacy, fraud and deceit,  negligent misrepresentation, unfair business practices, intentional  infliction of emotional distress.






http://realitywives.net/blogs/judge-orders-tyga-to-pay-woman-he-allegedly-sexually-abused/


​


----------



## pixiejenna

Some bowling alleys actually give you socks!

Aww how cute the married couple is pretending that they know how to cook lmao.

Ugh tyga really likes his jailbait. And it didn't even happen that long ago. Kylie when will you learn?!? I think once she hits 18 he will move in and they will be engaged by the end of the year. He will try his best to get her knocked up. Then he'll eventually cheat on her with another under age girl.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner has spread her wings and moved out of her mother's famous Keeping Up With The Kardashians mansion.

That didn't stop the 17-year-old from referring to Kris Jenner's celebrated interior designer to help with furnishing her new $2.7 million home in Calabasas, California.

Kylie's love of Gothic style is well-known and she didn't exactly deviate from the norm when selecting an elaborately carved mirror to hang over the fireplace.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...uxury-2-7m-house-Calabasas.html#ixzz3eniDdElu


----------



## blackkitty4378

Hmm don't see white fireplaces too often. I think it looks cool.

I don't like all of the other spirally stuff she has had going on so far. It looks cool but it's bad feng shui.


----------



## veyda

Whoa, really bad photo of Kylie. Her mouth/snout area looks puffy. Is it the glasses, or did she visit the family dentist?

I cannot even imagine having a large home at 17. I can barely keep up with mine at my (ahem...older) age.


----------



## Oryx816

^Agreed!  There is definitely a porcine vibe going on here!


----------



## Bentley1

Coach Lover Too said:


> Hey! I just had an idea for Rob's sock company!
> 
> (Well don't i feel stoopid. I should have read ALL the comments before I made a fool outta myself.)




Great minds think alike! [emoji106][emoji1]


----------



## Coach Lover Too

blackkitty4378 said:


> Hmm don't see white fireplaces too often. I think it looks cool.
> 
> I don't like all of the other spirally stuff she has had going on so far. It looks cool but it's bad feng shui.



Completely! Love the mirror and fireplace but that other stuff reminds me of a dungeon.

Kylie almost looks like her pre-surgery self in that pic. That's the closest I've seen her look her age in a while. I never noticed her ears before though. Guess it's because she hides them with her hair, but they sorta stick out. Surprised she hasn't had them pinned back by now.


----------



## Jayne1

blackkitty4378 said:


> I don't like all of the other spirally stuff she has had going on so far. It looks cool *but it's bad feng shui.*


Okay, now it's your turn to teach me something.   Why?


----------



## blackkitty4378

It's generally a "rule" that pointy things like that are bad and disruptive of the flow of energy. You want corners of things to be rounded, especially in bedrooms.

I don't like this thing hanging from the ceiling for example. It's like knives pointing down at you:

https://instagram.com/p/4h2B1PHGqp/?taken-by=kyliejenner It's a nice high ceiling though, so whatever.

My biggest feng shui pet peeve though is when people have chandeliers over their beds. I feel like that's so oppressive and I would not want something like that hanging over me when I was sleeping, or anything hanging over me for that matter.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

blackkitty4378 said:


> It's generally a "rule" that pointy things like that are bad and disruptive of the flow of energy. You want corners of things to be rounded, especially in bedrooms.
> 
> I don't like this thing hanging from the ceiling for example. It's like knives pointing down at you:
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/4h2B1PHGqp/?taken-by=kyliejenner It's a nice high ceiling though, so whatever.
> 
> My biggest feng shui pet peeve though is when people have chandeliers over their beds. I feel like that's so oppressive and I would not want something like that hanging over me when I was sleeping, or anything hanging over me for that matter.



I agree with you. I'm intrigued by reading how to bring positive energy into a home. I read everything I could get my hands on when we were remodeling. It makes a lot of sense to me how it works.


----------



## schadenfreude

blackkitty4378 said:


> It's generally a "rule" that pointy things like that are bad and disruptive of the flow of energy. You want corners of things to be rounded, especially in bedrooms.
> 
> I don't like this thing hanging from the ceiling for example. It's like knives pointing down at you:
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/4h2B1PHGqp/?taken-by=kyliejenner It's a nice high ceiling though, so whatever.
> 
> My biggest feng shui pet peeve though is when people have chandeliers over their beds. I feel like that's so oppressive and I would not want something like that hanging over me when I was sleeping, or anything hanging over me for that matter.



Oooh, this is interesting. Do ceiling fans over beds fall into the same feng shui faux pas category as chandeliers? Do you have any websites or books you can recommend?


----------



## tweegy

schadenfreude said:


> Oooh, this is interesting. Do ceiling fans over beds fall into the same feng shui faux pas category as chandeliers? Do you have any websites or books you can recommend?



I second this! I never really read up on feng shui. Think I will tho, sounds interesting.


----------



## bunnyr

It's not just about which objects you put where it starts with the structure and location of the house. These two important parts aren't emphasized in the western culture.


----------



## Oryx816

bunnyr said:


> it's not just about which objects you put where it starts with the structure and location of the house. These two important parts aren't emphasized in the western culture.




+1


----------



## bag-princess

schadenfreude said:


> Oooh, this is interesting. *Do ceiling fans over beds fall into the same feng shui faux pas category as chandeliers?* Do you have any websites or books you can recommend?





i hope not!!! because if it is then that is just too bad!  feng shui be damned!   i live in the heart of the south and a ceiling fan over the bed is a MUST!  i could not live without one.  i would have to draw the line at that!


----------



## bunnyr

bag-princess said:


> i hope not!!! because if it is then that is just too bad!  feng shui be damned!   i live in the heart of the south and a ceiling fan over the bed is a MUST!  i could not live without one.  i would have to draw the line at that!




Actually having fan on so directly while sleeping is another issue I wouldn't get into


----------



## tweegy

bunnyr said:


> Actually having fan on so directly while sleeping is another issue I wouldn't get into



Girl I have TWO on me... AND the AC... You ain't taking them away from me - nope.


----------



## AECornell

Same! Ceiling fan, table fan (for noise and cool me down), and the AC.



tweegy said:


> Girl I have TWO on me... AND the AC... You ain't taking them away from me - nope.


----------



## bag-princess

bunnyr said:


> Actually having fan on so directly while sleeping is another issue I wouldn't get into




the only "issue" for me and husband is staying cool!  anything else is not important.





tweegy said:


> Girl I have TWO on me... AND the AC... *You ain't taking them away from me - nope*.






exactly!!!!


----------



## binwin

Interesting article on "Korean Fan Death"

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fan_death


----------



## tweegy

AECornell said:


> Same! Ceiling fan, table fan (for noise and cool me down), and the AC.



Yep, same here. I have to have air moving on me. 



bag-princess said:


> the only "issue" for me and husband is staying cool!  anything else is not important.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> exactly!!!!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Add me to the fan list too!!! Even in the dead middle of winter, I need my ceiling fan!


----------



## Freckles1

tweegy said:


> Girl! It was a episode [emoji23][emoji23] me bowling and napkins sticking out my shoes!!




Now we're in Courtney territory guuurrrrl !!
Lol you kill me!!


----------



## tweegy

Freckles1 said:


> Now we're in Courtney territory guuurrrrl !!
> Lol you kill me!!




[emoji136] flirty floor flash!


----------



## Jayne1

blackkitty4378 said:


> It's generally a "rule" that pointy things like that are bad and disruptive of the flow of energy. You want corners of things to be rounded, especially in bedrooms.
> 
> I don't like this thing hanging from the ceiling for example. It's like knives pointing down at you:
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/4h2B1PHGqp/?taken-by=kyliejenner It's a nice high ceiling though, so whatever.
> 
> My biggest feng shui pet peeve though is when people have chandeliers over their beds. I feel like that's so oppressive and I would not want something like that hanging over me when I was sleeping, or anything hanging over me for that matter.



Oh good, I agree, so I unknowingly followed that rule!


----------



## Jayne1

tweegy said:


> Yep, same here. I have to have air moving on me.


Open a window?  That's what my husband would say.


----------



## knasarae

Seeing lots of these in dept stores today. She looks good.


----------



## tweegy

Jayne1 said:


> Open a window?  That's what my husband would say.



*clutches pearls* Even if I was living on the beach its those 3 going!


----------



## blackkitty4378

bunnyr said:


> It's not just about which objects you put where it starts with the structure and location of the house. These two important parts aren't emphasized in the western culture.



I know. The house where I live now is terrible. I can't wait to move out. I'm definitely going to be considering the feng shui of any future house/apartment I buy/rent.

But I still like working with how furniture is arranged, what decorations to get, color scheme, etc.


----------



## ByeKitty

Lol whaaaa-? I can't stand to have wind blowing anywhere, except when it's extremely hot. Air conditioners give me a cold!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

ByeKitty said:


> Lol whaaaa-? I can't stand to have wind blowing anywhere, except when it's extremely hot. Air conditioners give me a cold!



I can relate to that because I can't stand the air conditioner in the car to blow on me. I don't like it touching me. Weird I know!


----------



## schadenfreude

binwin said:


> Interesting article on "Korean Fan Death"
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fan_death



My SO refuses to allow me to turn the bedroom fan to its highest setting, because it goes so fast and violently it builds up enough centrifugal force to make the whole fixture wiggle in the ceiling. He was only sort of kidding when he said it might fly loose and decapitate us both one night. Now there is a whole other world of death by fans I'd never even considered. 

_That fan is staying the hell on though._


----------



## bag-princess

tweegy said:


> **clutches pearls** Even if I was living on the beach its those 3 going!






  exactly!!!!  


ain't nobody about to open a window here in the south and let all that good cool air from the A/C - and yes the ceiling fan,too - out!  


the ONLY time a window would be open is in winter which usually hits us around January. we always have to have our air and/or fans running until around mid december.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

schadenfreude said:


> My SO refuses to allow me to turn the bedroom fan to its highest setting, because it goes so fast and violently it builds up enough centrifugal force to make the whole fixture wiggle in the ceiling. He was only sort of kidding when he said it might fly loose and decapitate us both one night. Now there is a whole other world of death by fans I'd never even considered.
> 
> *That fan is staying the hell on though.*


----------



## blackkitty4378

schadenfreude said:


> Oooh, this is interesting. Do ceiling fans over beds fall into the same feng shui faux pas category as chandeliers? Do you have any websites or books you can recommend?



I think a fan is different than a chandelier. A fan is like a secure structure that has a function. I feel like a chandelier is just not as sturdy and has no purpose really. It hangs down really low compared to a fan, too.

It's whatever you're comfortable with. I personally wouldn't want a ceiling fan over my bed because I don't like the wind on me like that. I would prefer it in the middle of the room.

I've just googled "feng shui" and read whatever about it. The rules make sense to me and I like them. Some people don't really care or feel it has any impact on them. Everyone's different.


----------



## Eva1991

I'm very fond of fans and air-conditioning because I live in a very warm country and couldn't survive without them, especially in the heat of the summer. I don't like ceiling fans though.


----------



## Eva1991

blackkitty4378 said:


> I think a fan is different than a chandelier. A fan is like a secure structure that has a function. I feel like a chandelier is just not as sturdy and has no purpose really. It hangs down really low compared to a fan, too.
> 
> It's whatever you're comfortable with. I personally wouldn't want a ceiling fan over my bed because I don't like the wind on me like that. I would prefer it in the middle of the room.
> 
> I've just googled "feng shui" and read whatever about it. The rules make sense to me and I like them. Some people don't really care or feel it has any impact on them. Everyone's different.



Depends on the chandelier and the height of the ceiling though. A huge chandelier wouldn't look over the top in a house that has a very high ceiling for example, or in a big room. If you put one in a very small room then, yes, it would look ridiculous, IMO.


----------



## blackkitty4378

Eva1991 said:


> Depends on the chandelier and the height of the ceiling though. A huge chandelier wouldn't look over the top in a house that has a very high ceiling for example, or in a big room. If you put one in a very small room then, yes, it would look ridiculous, IMO.



Yeah I agree. Bedroom ceilings tend not to be that high so I don't like it. If you had a super high ceiling that'd be one thing. Idk if I'd still want it over my bed though.


----------



## bunnyr

Having "wind" such as Ac/ fan etc blowing directly into your face where you breath isn't the best when you're asleep. I will not attempt to explain it here but let's just say this is the same origins as for the Feng shui philosophies.


----------



## bunnyr

blackkitty4378 said:


> I know. The house where I live now is terrible. I can't wait to move out. I'm definitely going to be considering the feng shui of any future house/apartment I buy/rent.
> 
> 
> 
> But I still like working with how furniture is arranged, what decorations to get, color scheme, etc.




Some basics are not on a main road, not on a T intersection where cars can literally drive into your front door, having a front door that opens through where you see the bathroom or stairs where you can see all the way through to your house etc. And north/south facing (specifically I don't recall if it was sit south facing north or reverse).


----------



## bag-princess

schadenfreude said:


> My SO refuses to allow me to turn the bedroom fan to its highest setting, because it goes so fast and violently it builds up enough centrifugal force to make the whole fixture wiggle in the ceiling. He was only sort of kidding when he said it might fly loose and decapitate us both one night. Now there is a whole other world of death by fans I'd never even considered.
> 
> *That fan is staying the hell on though.*





   i feel you!!!   



blackkitty4378 said:


> Yeah I agree. *Bedroom ceilings tend not to be that high so I don't like it. *If you had a super high ceiling that'd be one thing. Idk if I'd still want it over my bed though.





not only is our ceiling high but it is a tray ceiling to boot!  it's the same way in our main/living room.  i love the height and the added tray feature.  i would not be able to sleep without our fan on at night.


----------



## schadenfreude

bunnyr said:


> Some basics are not on a main road, not on a T intersection where cars can literally drive into your front door, having a front door that opens through where you see the bathroom or stairs where you can see all the way through to your house etc. And north/south facing (specifically I don't recall if it was sit south facing north or reverse).




Welp. My house is on a big street, on the corner, and north/south facing. So what's the deal if your feng shui is bad? Maybe that's why we drink so much.


----------



## Jayne1

binwin said:


> Interesting article on "Korean Fan Death"
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fan_death



My son was working in Korea one year and told me about some Korean superstitions so funny!


----------



## Nathalya

ByeKitty said:


> Lol whaaaa-? I can't stand to have wind blowing anywhere, except when it's extremely hot. Air conditioners give me a cold!



Me too!
I had a fan above my bed but removed it. Too afraid it would drop from the ceiling while sleeping lol


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner filmed some scenes for KUWTK on Friday and brought her cutest co-star along with her. 

The 17-year-old TV star toted her Italian Greyhound Norman for the studio session in Van Nuys, California, cradling him in her arms on the short trip.

And if that wasn't enough to turn heads, Kylie wore an eye-catching red mini dress for the occasion with skyscraper heels.  

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-pooch-Norman-film-KUWTK.html#ixzz3et8saiSg


----------



## krissa

I hope this chick isn't getting a dog. Why does this family like to have pets and then god only knows what happens to them.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's known for her effortlessly flawless style choices. 

And Kendall Jenner, 19, didn't disappoint on Friday, as she was seen leaving the London EDITION luxury hotel after partying up a storm at Wireless Festival. 

The stunning model flashed a hint of her slender legs, as she paired her grey dress with an oversize blazer and classic black heels.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...attire-chic-evening-outfit.html#ixzz3etE7q6jl


----------



## AECornell

This fan convo is wholly more entertaining than these two.

But really Kendall, put a bra on. Little boobies are fine, but no one wants to see your nips.


----------



## lovemysavior

How funny how Kendall that is older is living the single life and doing all this cool stuff travelling and exploring, while Kylie the younger underage one is playing housewife already....smh....


----------



## blackkitty4378

bunnyr said:


> Some basics are not on a main road, not on a T intersection where cars can literally drive into your front door, having a front door that opens through where you see the bathroom or stairs where you can see all the way through to your house etc. And north/south facing (specifically I don't recall if it was sit south facing north or reverse).



My main concern is how the rooms in the house are set up. To me, the bedrooms must be away from the living areas, like on their own floor, and free of a significant amount of "traffic." That's not how it is in my house right now and I hate it. Bedrooms should be a quiet place to relax 24/7 if need be.


----------



## bunnyr

blackkitty4378 said:


> My main concern is how the rooms in the house are set up. To me, the bedrooms must be away from the living areas, like on their own floor, and free of a significant amount of "traffic." That's not how it is in my house right now and I hate it. Bedrooms should be a quiet place to relax 24/7 if need be.




Houses with two floors usually have all bedrooms upstairs. Houses only one story will have hall way with rooms on each side and at end of hallway. The things I mentioned are pretty common knowledge to some cultures not even ones necessarily actively practicing Feng shui.


----------



## blackkitty4378

bunnyr said:


> Houses with two floors usually have all bedrooms upstairs. Houses only one story will have hall way with rooms on each side and at end of hallway. The things I mentioned are pretty common knowledge to some cultures not even ones necessarily actively practicing Feng shui.



I'm pretty sure it is feng shui though. It originates in feng shui, even if it's just common sense. What other cultures are you talking about?

ETA: But yet you said what I mentioned earlier wasn't feng shui, what you said (previous post) was really feng shui, now you're saying it's common knowledge? Confused.


----------



## lulu212121

Amazing how much she looks like her dad.


----------



## caitlin1214

Tyga has a song that makes a thinly veiled reference to Kylie.

They say it's not about her, but you know it that world, when they say it's not, it totally is. 

It's called Pleazer. One line (and the cleanest I could find!) goes, "T nasty, 'bout to catch a felony for it"

Kind of puts Ray J's I Hit It First into perspective, doesn't it?


----------



## Sasha2012

*kyliejenner* team brown eyes









*kyliejenner* Interviews. @styledbyhrush @cwoodhair 






via instagram


----------



## lh211

Something about her face just screams THOT. I think it's the deadness in her eyes.


----------



## stylemepretty

Kim 2.0


----------



## Bentley1

Coach Lover Too said:


> I can relate to that because I can't stand the air conditioner in the car to blow on me. I don't like it touching me. Weird I know!




Not weird at all. I hate fans and AC blowing directly on me. Once in a blue moon when it's sweltering I may like/tolerate it for a very brief second, but that's about it.


----------



## StopHammertime

Sasha2012 said:


> She's known for her effortlessly flawless style choices.
> 
> 
> 
> And Kendall Jenner, 19, didn't disappoint on Friday, as she was seen leaving the London EDITION luxury hotel after partying up a storm at Wireless Festival.
> 
> 
> 
> The stunning model flashed a hint of her slender legs, as she paired her grey dress with an oversize blazer and classic black heels.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...attire-chic-evening-outfit.html#ixzz3etE7q6jl




Poor girl looks dumpy in that dress. I don't think the length is doing her any favors.


----------



## pinkfeet

lh211 said:


> Something about her face just screams THOT. I think it's the deadness in her eyes.



I hate her poo lips. 

The "deadness" people keep referring to in this family is the drugs they all use. I can't imagine their medicine cabinet. 

She is already a xananx'd ( and who knows what else)  out housewife at 17. At least wait until you are 45 like everyone else lol 

Courntney looks like she doubles up on her xanax every single day even if she's at the pool.. I imagine in the next 20 years they will all have done or will do a stint in rehab.


----------



## Jayne1

lh211 said:


> Something about her face just screams THOT. I think it's the deadness in her eyes.



I think it's that she's showing us a face that is so unnatural. It just looks off, to me.


----------



## Lounorada

Kylies lips always look uncomfortable, but they are back to looking ridiculous again.
The lip colour she always uses is horrible, makes her lips look like there is no blood circulation in them.


----------



## Lounorada

Those Yeezy Boost 350 sneakers they're all wearing, I knew they reminded me of something, then I saw a comment on LSA someone saying they look like an Oreo McFlurry  That's all I can see in those sneakers now.
Maybe that's where Kanye got his inspiration for the Boost 350, not from the Nike Roshe, but his love of ice-cream


----------



## ByeKitty

In these latest IG shots with the heavy filters, it looks like both Kylie and Kim enlarged their mouths.


----------



## bunnyr

blackkitty4378 said:


> I'm pretty sure it is feng shui though. It originates in feng shui, even if it's just common sense. What other cultures are you talking about?
> 
> ETA: But yet you said what I mentioned earlier wasn't feng shui, what you said (previous post) was really feng shui, now you're saying it's common knowledge? Confused.




In some cultures the "requirements" I mentioned for choosing house location has become common sense knowledge. Such as the north/south facing homes because east/west would mean extremely cold and extreme hot Since you're either getting no sunlight at all or its right on you etc depending on the time of day. This is sth not many westerns consider among the other things I mentioned. (Like opening the front door and being able to see all the way through the home or a bathroom at the end)
When I was growing up my parents never really talked about all the "indoor Feng shui" stuff I've been hearing now that I'm an adult but the things I mentioned were repeated to me like common sense when they choose a house.
But it might have originated from Feng shui but again it's become so normal that no one puts a label on it.


----------



## blackkitty4378

bunnyr said:


> In some cultures the "requirements" I mentioned for choosing house location has become common sense knowledge. Such as the north/south facing homes because east/west would mean extremely cold and extreme hot Since you're either getting no sunlight at all or its right on you etc depending on the time of day. This is sth not many westerns consider among the other things I mentioned. (Like opening the front door and being able to see all the way through the home or a bathroom at the end)
> When I was growing up my parents never really talked about all the "indoor Feng shui" stuff I've been hearing now that I'm an adult but the things I mentioned were repeated to me like common sense when they choose a house.
> But it might have originated from Feng shui but again it's become so normal that no one puts a label on it.



Just because your parents never talked about indoor feng shui doesn't mean it's new, or a "Western" feng shui, like you kind of alluded to in your first comment. I'm sure it's been around and is practiced in the East as well. All I'm saying.


----------



## ophousewife

There's a problem when you can look at a picture of a 17 year old and see nothing but makeup and plastic surgery.  Kylie is really going down a bad road fast.


----------



## bunnyr

blackkitty4378 said:


> Just because your parents never talked about indoor feng shui doesn't mean it's new, or a "Western" feng shui, like you kind of alluded to in your first comment. I'm sure it's been around and is practiced in the East as well. All I'm saying.




I didn't say anything was new. In the Usa most people when talking abt Feng shui has been how to "decorate" the inside of the home while not addressing the points I've mentioned, as in the East it's very common. I didn't want to offend anyone like saying "oh if you disregard those points you're not really practicing Feng shui". For me it was taught like common knowledge, rather than "its bad Feng shui if u don't learn it."


----------



## Jayne1

bunnyr said:


> In some cultures the "requirements" I mentioned for choosing house location has become common sense knowledge. Such as the north/south facing homes because east/west would mean extremely cold and extreme hot Since you're either getting no sunlight at all or its right on you etc depending on the time of day. This is sth not many westerns consider among the other things I mentioned.* (Like opening the front door and being able to see all the way through the home *or a bathroom at the end)
> When I was growing up my parents never really talked about all the "indoor Feng shui" stuff I've been hearing now that I'm an adult but the things I mentioned were repeated to me like common sense when they choose a house.
> But it might have originated from Feng shui but again it's become so normal that no one puts a label on it.



I love opening a front door and seeing all the way thought to the airy, light filled room that opens to the greenery of the back yard.

Darn, bad Feng shui.


----------



## bunnyr

Jayne1 said:


> I love opening a front door and seeing all the way thought to the airy, light filled room that opens to the greenery of the back yard.
> 
> 
> 
> Darn, bad Feng shui.




Lol ..


----------



## Sasha2012

She's certainly not shy in front of the camera.

So Kendall Jenner found the time to snap a saucy selfie while taking a break from her latest photo shoot on Saturday.

The 19-year-old could be seen wearing just black underwear and a completely see-through long-sleeved crop top.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ar-sips-coffee-photo-shoot.html#ixzz3exFNn8mz


----------



## MJDaisy

Kylie just has on so..much..makeup. She looks 35.


----------



## V0N1B2

Sasha2012 said:


> She's certainly not shy in front of the camera.
> 
> So Kendall Jenner found the time to snap a saucy selfie while taking a break from her latest photo shoot on Saturday.
> 
> The 19-year-old could be seen wearing just black underwear and a completely see-through long-sleeved crop top.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ar-sips-coffee-photo-shoot.html#ixzz3exFNn8mz


Dear Miss Jenner,
Please enjoy this housewarming gift I got for you.
Sincerely-_ish_,
V0N1B2


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Uh oh Kendall got the booty bug now.


----------



## V0N1B2

Oh.  That's Kendall?  My bad, I thought it was Kylie.  Well, they can share the refreshments.
I was feeling so harmonized with the environment in here I must have gotten complacent and assumed the thirsty photos were of the other little trollop.

_*floats out of thread to re-balance my qi*_


----------



## Jayne1

V0N1B2 said:


> Dear Miss Jenner,
> Please enjoy this housewarming gift I got for you.
> Sincerely-_ish_,
> V0N1B2


----------



## tweegy

V0N1B2 said:


> Dear Miss Jenner,
> Please enjoy this housewarming gift I got for you.
> Sincerely-_ish_,
> V0N1B2


----------



## blackkitty4378

bunnyr said:


> I didn't say anything was new. In the Usa most people when talking abt Feng shui has been how to "decorate" the inside of the home while not addressing the points I've mentioned, as in the East it's very common. I didn't want to offend anyone like saying "oh if you disregard those points you're not really practicing Feng shui". For me it was taught like common knowledge, rather than "its bad Feng shui if u don't learn it."



I'm not offended. I just didn't think I had to go into a whole feng shui lesson when I just mentioned a simple decorating "rule" lol. Feng shui is about more than decorating, and I'm aware of that. It's also about how rooms and furniture are set up as well. But, ya know, I'm still going to call nice, calming neutral colors, along with rounded edges of furniture, "good feng shui," because they are.


----------



## dangerouscurves

V0N1B2 said:


> Dear Miss Jenner,
> 
> Please enjoy this housewarming gift I got for you.
> 
> Sincerely-_ish_,
> 
> V0N1B2




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lounorada

V0N1B2 said:


> Dear Miss Jenner,
> Please enjoy this housewarming gift I got for you.
> Sincerely-_ish_,
> V0N1B2


----------



## madeinnyc

Sasha2012 said:


> *kyliejenner* team brown eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *kyliejenner* Interviews. @styledbyhrush @cwoodhair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram




She doesn't look human.


----------



## Sasha2012

She was last seen displaying her toned tum in a playful social media snap, but Kendall Jenners latest appearance was a little more modest as she stepped out in London on Saturday evening.

The 19-year-old model sported a stylish collared denim minidress as she made her way back to her hotel following a photo-shoot in the city, where shes been enjoying a protracted stay following appearances at the British Summer Time, Glastonbury and Wireless Festivals.

Cinching her dress with a heavy buckled belt Kendall was hard to miss while exiting her car, and her noticeable presence prompted one waiting fan to thrust a small bouquet of plastic wrapped flowers beneath her nose as she attempted to pass. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...following-racy-photo-shoot.html#ixzz3ezz0Ty8d


----------



## stylemepretty

Her knees always look like they've been hard at work. *whistles


----------



## Tivo

Kiley wants to look like Kim so bad. They all do.


----------



## Lounorada

stylemepretty said:


> Her knees always look like they've been hard at work. *whistles


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

V0N1B2 said:


> Dear Miss Jenner,
> Please enjoy this housewarming gift I got for you.
> Sincerely-_ish_,
> V0N1B2



omg


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Lerd, I think I'm the ONLY one that doesn't get the housewarming gift joke! Somebody help an ole lady out! (I kept waiting for someone else to say it first lol)


----------



## clevercat

Coach Lover Too said:


> Lerd, I think I'm the ONLY one that doesn't get the housewarming gift joke! Somebody help an ole lady out! (I kept waiting for someone else to say it first lol)




Lol, I don't understand either!


----------



## LavenderIce

Coach Lover Too said:


> Lerd, I think I'm the ONLY one that doesn't get the housewarming gift joke! Somebody help an ole lady out! (I kept waiting for someone else to say it first lol)



I didn't get it at first, but now that I think back, could it be because she's thirsty?


----------



## Lounorada

Coach Lover Too said:


> Lerd, I think I'm the ONLY one that doesn't get the housewarming gift joke! Somebody help an ole lady out! (I kept waiting for someone else to say it first lol)


 

They are _extremely_ thirsty for attention, so they were provided with plenty of water to quench their thirst...


----------



## LavenderIce

Lounorada said:


> They are _extremely_ thirsty for attention, so they were provided with plenty of water to quench their thirst...



I hope that water was just the first delivery.  I don't think it's enough.


----------



## Lounorada

LavenderIce said:


> I hope that water was just the first delivery.  I don't think it's enough.





All the water on the planet wouldn't be enough to quench the thirst of this family.


----------



## lizmil

Lounorada said:


> All the water on the planet wouldn't be enough to quench the thirst of this family.



Ding! Ding!winner!


----------



## Swanky

*Kendall Jenner Stars In Fendi's Fall 2015 Campaign - See The Pic! *



 
*Kendall Jenner* goes back to the 60s in the first pic from _Fendi_s Fall 2015 campaign.
 Earlier in the year, the 19-year-old model teased her fans with a pic from the set shoot with *Lily Donaldson* on Instagram. 
 being unicorns on set @fendi, she wrote before the first image surfaced that was photographed by *Karl Lagerfeld*.
*Kendall *is also pictured out and about at the _2015 Wireless Festival_ at Finsbury Park before heading to a party at the Box Club in Soho on Friday afternoon (July 3).
 On the same day, younger sister *Kylie* was seen wearing a hot red dress while arriving at the family studio in Van Nuys, Calif.


----------



## dangerouscurves

stylemepretty said:


> Her knees always look like they've been hard at work. *whistles




I've been wondering about those knees as well.


----------



## krissa

Coach Lover Too said:


> Lerd, I think I'm the ONLY one that doesn't get the housewarming gift joke! Somebody help an ole lady out! (I kept waiting for someone else to say it first lol)



A lot of water bc she's thirsty (for attention).


----------



## JetSetGo!

Sasha2012 said:


> She's certainly not shy in front of the camera.
> 
> So Kendall Jenner found the time to snap a saucy selfie while taking a break from her latest photo shoot on Saturday.
> 
> The 19-year-old could be seen wearing just black underwear and a completely see-through long-sleeved crop top.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ar-sips-coffee-photo-shoot.html#ixzz3exFNn8mz



Hair on the table.


----------



## lizmil

What do you mean by "hair on the table?"


----------



## Encore Hermes

lizmil said:


> What do you mean by "hair on the table?"



On the table is hair, by the Kendull Instagram 


I think she added the curves judging from the reflection


----------



## lizmil

Thank you!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Kendall isn't all that curvy so it wouldn't surprise me if they were PS'ed in.

Also if you look at her photo, her knees always have changing marks on them...She must do a lot of acts on her knees


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Kendall just walked the Versace couture show


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Ok makes sense  now! Glad  it wasn't  just me. Lol


----------



## Sasha2012

The fashion elite were out in force at the Atelier Versace show in Paris on Sunday.

And making her mark on the catwalk was reality star and model Kendall Jenner, stealing the show in a dramatic black gown as she modelled the luxury brand's Autumn/Winter 2015 collection during Paris Fashion Week Haute Couture.

The 19-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians favourite was joined by her friend Karlie Kloss, dressed in a beautiful, billowing dress as she took her star turn on the runway for designer Dontatella Versace.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...elier-Versace-Karlie-Kloss.html#ixzz3f3S8GcM1


----------



## salmaash

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Kendall Jenner Stars In Fendi's Fall 2015 Campaign - See The Pic! *
> 
> cdn01.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/headlines/2015/07/kendall-jenner-fendi-campaign-kylie-jenner-red-dress.jpg
> *Kendall Jenner* goes back to the 60s in the first pic from _Fendi_s Fall 2015 campaign.
> Earlier in the year, the 19-year-old model teased her fans with a pic from the set shoot with *Lily Donaldson* on Instagram.
> being unicorns on set @fendi, she wrote before the first image surfaced that was photographed by *Karl Lagerfeld*.
> *Kendall *is also pictured out and about at the _2015 Wireless Festival_ at Finsbury Park before heading to a party at the Box Club in Soho on Friday afternoon (July 3).
> On the same day, younger sister *Kylie* was seen wearing a hot red dress while arriving at the family studio in Van Nuys, Calif.
> 
> 
> cdn02.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/kendall-fendi/kendall-jenner-fendi-campaign-kylie-jenner-red-dress-05.jpg
> cdn01.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/kendall-fendi/kendall-jenner-fendi-campaign-kylie-jenner-red-dress-22.jpg


this is so wrong she doesn't look like a teenager... she looks at least 25!!


----------



## salmaash

Sasha2012 said:


> She was last seen displaying her toned tum in a playful social media snap, but Kendall Jenners latest appearance was a little more modest as she stepped out in London on Saturday evening.
> 
> The 19-year-old model sported a stylish collared denim minidress as she made her way back to her hotel following a photo-shoot in the city, where shes been enjoying a protracted stay following appearances at the British Summer Time, Glastonbury and Wireless Festivals.
> 
> Cinching her dress with a heavy buckled belt Kendall was hard to miss while exiting her car, and her noticeable presence prompted one waiting fan to thrust a small bouquet of plastic wrapped flowers beneath her nose as she attempted to pass.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...following-racy-photo-shoot.html#ixzz3ezz0Ty8d


I spot some lip fillers!!


----------



## whimsic

Compared to pictures taken exactly one year ago - Fillers, nose job(I have no doubt whatsoever), and something to the eye area to make them open up more. All subtle work, but a vast improvement 

Kendall doesn't look like she's enjoying modeling at all. She probably thought it was all glamour and parties but was shocked with the reality of it.


----------



## jun3machina

Her facial expressions look sooo amateur next to the other models.


----------



## CeeJay

^^ Yup .. she's just "Basic"


----------



## Coach Lover Too

She's afraid to smile because Kim told her it causes wrinkles.


----------



## jun3machina

So she's doing klassic kardashian kissy face


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Karlie stole that Versace show


----------



## kittenslingerie

Sasha2012 said:


> The fashion elite were out in force at the Atelier Versace show in Paris on Sunday.
> 
> And making her mark on the catwalk was reality star and model Kendall Jenner, stealing the show in a dramatic black gown as she modelled the luxury brand's Autumn/Winter 2015 collection during Paris Fashion Week Haute Couture.
> 
> The 19-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians favourite was joined by her friend Karlie Kloss, dressed in a beautiful, billowing dress as she took her star turn on the runway for designer Dontatella Versace.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...elier-Versace-Karlie-Kloss.html#ixzz3f3S8GcM1



Why are the other top models even bothering, they don't have sisters with diaper booties and pornos? LOL sarcastic eye roll that Kendall is even in that group.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner has grown into something of a fashionista over the past few years, something that was clear when she was spotted out in Los Angeles on Monday.

The 17-year-old reality star had on a semi-casual outfit that looked like it could have come from mum Kris Jenner's Seventies-era wardrobe.

Bellbottoms and a flared-sleeve crop-top were the main articles that made up Kylie's look.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...m-jeans-midriff-baring-top.html#ixzz3fAqE0mUM


----------



## lizmil

Her rear looks big compared to the rest of her


----------



## AECornell

Fashionista? That outfit is terrible.


----------



## StopHammertime

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie Jenner has grown into something of a fashionista over the past few years, something that was clear when she was spotted out in Los Angeles on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> The 17-year-old reality star had on a semi-casual outfit that looked like it could have come from mum Kris Jenner's Seventies-era wardrobe.
> 
> 
> 
> Bellbottoms and a flared-sleeve crop-top were the main articles that made up Kylie's look.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...m-jeans-midriff-baring-top.html#ixzz3fAqE0mUM




I actually like this outfit, but the fake hair looks awful


----------



## Sasha2012

She is continuing her meteoric rise as a fashion supermodel, so its hardly surprising Kendall Jenner managed to rule the runway during Paris' Haute Couture Fashion Week on Tuesday morning.

Doing what she does best, the model-of-the-moment almost went unnoticed as she strutted down the catwalk with composed poise and posture at the Chanel presentation, which was held at the iconic Grand Palais.

With her long raven coloured locks nowhere to be seen, the 19-year-old star looked worlds apart from her usual self as she covered up her hair with a cropped wig.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...anel-runway-fashion-parade.html#ixzz3fCbspeCo


----------



## ByeKitty

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie Jenner has grown into something of a fashionista over the past few years, something that was clear when she was spotted out in Los Angeles on Monday.
> 
> The 17-year-old reality star had on a semi-casual outfit that looked like it could have come from mum Kris Jenner's Seventies-era wardrobe.
> 
> Bellbottoms and a flared-sleeve crop-top were the main articles that made up Kylie's look.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...m-jeans-midriff-baring-top.html#ixzz3fAqE0mUM



Lolll that's not 1975, that's very 2003 looking!


----------



## ByeKitty

Sasha2012 said:


> The fashion elite were out in force at the Atelier Versace show in Paris on Sunday.
> 
> And making her mark on the catwalk was reality star and model Kendall Jenner, stealing the show in a dramatic black gown as she modelled the luxury brand's Autumn/Winter 2015 collection during Paris Fashion Week Haute Couture.
> 
> The 19-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians favourite was joined by her friend Karlie Kloss, dressed in a beautiful, billowing dress as she took her star turn on the runway for designer Dontatella Versace.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...elier-Versace-Karlie-Kloss.html#ixzz3f3S8GcM1


She actually looks very pretty in these pictures to me. I do think she had some very unnecessary fillers in her lips, but at least it's subtle, unlike Kylie's face situation.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Karl LOVES her eh? She was his bride for this collection (which was awful) and her look was atrocious. I feel like he's let Chanel go and is doing more for Fendi. Now that Dior collection was LIFE


----------



## mrsinsyder

Sasha2012 said:


> She is continuing her meteoric rise as a fashion supermodel, so its hardly surprising Kendall Jenner managed to rule the runway during Paris' Haute Couture Fashion Week on Tuesday morning.
> 
> Doing what she does best, the model-of-the-moment almost went unnoticed as she strutted down the catwalk with composed poise and posture at the Chanel presentation, which was held at the iconic Grand Palais.
> 
> With her long raven coloured locks nowhere to be seen, the 19-year-old star looked worlds apart from her usual self as she covered up her hair with a cropped wig.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...anel-runway-fashion-parade.html#ixzz3fCbspeCo


LOL this is like the Emperor's New Clothes at this point.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz






Bland is thy name


----------



## AEGIS

Glitterandstuds said:


> Karl LOVES her eh? She was his bride for this collection (which was awful) and her look was atrocious. I feel like he's let Chanel go and is doing more for Fendi. Now that Dior collection was LIFE



KuntyKarl loves the krassness of it all.


----------



## aleksandras

Kendall looks like her mom there.... I've always thought that this bride thing Karl does for Chanel HC is so creepy.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Zzzzzz


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Kendall has got to be the worst model. I'm uncomfortable just looking at her.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Lawwwwwwd 



Home
Attention Slores
 *Where Is Kylie??? Model Mia Isabella Exposes Tyga For Smashing Her Transgender Cakes To Smithereens For Years!*

419 Comments​ *  			4 hours ago  			- By  			Bossip Staff		* *Categories:  			Attention Slores, Caught Creepin', Did You Know * 

PREVIOUS NEXT PAGE 
bossip.files.wordpress.com/2015/07/screen-shot-2015-07-07-at-10-05-24-am.png?w=700&h=470
Caitlyn taught her???
*Tyga Accused Of Cheating On Kylie Jenner With Mia Isabella*

 A trans model is currently making headlines after claiming that she&#8217;s the woman that&#8217;s been smashing Kylie Jenner&#8217;s boyfriend behind her back.
 Mia Isabella has exposed racy text messages and pictures (including a peen pic) allegedly from Kylie&#8217;s 25-year-old boyfriend Tyga.
bossip.files.wordpress.com/2015/07/screen-shot-2015-07-07-at-9-57-36-am.png?w=700
 SMFH&#8230;
LoveBScott reports:
Transsexual actress Mia Isabella & Rapper TYGA had  [an] ongoing relationship for almost 3 years since she moved to LA.  She&#8217;s down for him has been since he was with Chyna. Allegedly, there  was a possible sex tape when she was roommates with a model named Capri  [who was once] linked with Charlie Sheen
 &#8230;.As you can see they got smart and came up with a plan for if the  public ever found out about their relationship using her career as a  fashion stylist & consultant for his brand as the connection.
 In her circle they made no secret of the relationship even inviting  people enter their private time together. Clearly for her he&#8217;s been  willing to risk it all having made plans to see each other just a couple  weeks ago and never stopping their relationship through a baby mama and  alleged girlfriend.
 They seem to have a lot of love for each other even as she was being  courted by a boxer named Jean Pascal she had no interest in.​ WELP!
bossip.files.wordpress.com/2015/07/screen-shot-2015-07-07-at-9-50-21-am.png?w=458&h=742
 Poor Kylie&#8230;
 What do YOU think about Tyga allegedly smashing his secret transgender bae???


----------



## AECornell

^^ I hope he's changed his number since this. Or else people will be blowing his phone up.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Kylie, girl, he is doesn't pay rent, can't rap, and now this.


----------



## pursegrl12

Bloop.


----------



## AEGIS

AECornell said:


> ^^ I hope he's changed his number since this. Or else people will be blowing his phone up.





lol ppl already tried
the jokes w/her boyfriend loving T and her father being T are in poor taste but at times funny #iaint****though


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.people.com/article/kylie-jenner-tyga-july-4-independence-day

*Kylie Jenner and Tyga Enjoy a Not-So-Low-Key Fourth of July Celebration*

To celebrate Independence Day, Kylie Jenner and rumored boyfriend Tyga hit up a Malibu bash. 

"Kylie and Tyga arrived around 8 p.m. with a large entourage complete with a security detail," an onlooker told PEOPLE about the pair at The h.wood Group's Red White and Bootsy party held at Nobu. 

"Kylie rocked one of her signature white crop tops and paired it with jeans and some high-fashion sneakers, and Tyga was in all white as well." 

At the party, where beGlammed offered guests quick makeovers, "the two were attached at the hip and never broke from each other," the source continued. "They went around the party together the entire time and only seemed to have eyes for each other."

The onlooker added that the pair spent time with Kylie's half brother Brody Jenner, who was deejaying the festivities, but kept their distance from sister Khloé Kardashian's on-and-off boyfriend French Montana, who was also there.

According to a the source, Kylie and Tyga walked around the venue holding hands. Kylie led the way and eventually the pair made their way over to the DJ booth stage area. 

"Kylie hopped up on stage and was dancing to Beyonce's '7/11' and when she hopped down, Tyga took her place," says the source. Just before 9 p.m., Tyga got on the mic and performed his hits "Rack City," "Make It Nasty," "Faded" and "Ayo" for the crowd who cheered him on. 

"Kylie looked on adoringly while Tyga performed, and Brody was getting a huge kick out of the performance," adds the source.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

lizmil said:


> Her rear looks big compared to the rest of her



I thought that exact same thing the minute I saw it!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Encore Hermes said:


> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bland is thy name




She looks like Alyssa Milano in this pic!


----------



## Jayne1

It's coming! The KylieJenner.com beauty blog!  So excited!

ETA -- no joke.  

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/kylie-jenner-website_559bf6f5e4b04a9c98e83486


----------



## jun3machina

Just start with some botox....fillers....


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I'm about to wet my pants from excitement.

(False alarm, it's just old age.)


----------



## littlerock

Jayne1 said:


> It's coming! The KylieJenner.com beauty blog!  So excited!
> 
> ETA -- no joke.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/kylie-jenner-website_559bf6f5e4b04a9c98e83486



I can't wait for bronzer and contouring tips!!


----------



## Lounorada

A beauty blog by Kylie...?


----------



## blackkitty4378

It'll be interesting to see what she puts on there. I feel like she does the same look all of the time: neutral eye with lashes and lip liner.


----------



## ByeKitty

Now she can finally teach us her lipliner trick that literally saved her life....oh wait.


----------



## kirsten

Poor girl. Must be getting pressure again from the rest of the Klan to do something.


----------



## schadenfreude

Coach Lover Too said:


> I'm about to wet my pants from excitement.
> 
> (False alarm, it's just old age.)


----------



## bag-princess

Coach Lover Too said:


> I'm about to wet my pants from excitement.
> 
> (False alarm, it's just old age.)


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/07/07/kylie-jenner-steps-out-amid-tyga-cheating-rumors/

Kylie Jenner bares her midriff while heading out for dinner at celeb hotspot Craigs restaurant on Tuesday (July 7) in West Hollywood, Calif.

The 17-year-old reality star was accompanied by her mom Kris.

Date Night with my angel girl @kyliejenner !!! #blessed #grateful #loveofmylife, Kris wrote on Instagram. Check out the pic below!

This was the first time that Kylie has been spotted since rumors started flying that her boyfriend Tyga was cheating on her with transgender model Mia Isabella.


----------



## redney

She wears her shoe straps over her pants just like big stepsis Kimmie Kakes did.

Have never seen anyone's eyelashes show from under oversized sunglasses. She is laughable.


----------



## pixiejenna

Coach Lover Too said:


> I'm about to wet my pants from excitement.
> 
> (False alarm, it's just old age.)



Don't worry PMK has some pads she can sell ya



Encore Hermes said:


> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bland is thy name



OMG the blurred out guy in the background is smoking and killing it. No wonder they had to blur him out he's stealing her show lol.


----------



## Yoshi1296

pixiejenna said:


> Don't worry PMK has some pads she can sell ya
> 
> 
> 
> OMG the blurred out guy in the background is smoking and killing it. No wonder they had to blur him out he's stealing her show lol.



That guy is Baptiste Giabiconi. He has been a male model for Chanel for many years. I agree he is hella fine.


----------



## pixiejenna

Yoshi1296 said:


> That guy is Baptiste Giabiconi. He has been a male model for Chanel for many years. I agree he is hella fine.



Funny how the blurred out guy gets our attention but Kendull not so much.


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Kylie and Kris at The Gallows Premiere in Los Angeles. (July 7)


----------



## lizmil

I don't know which one is scarier PMK or Kylie.


----------



## wildblood

The eyelashes boldly standing out from under the sunglasses lens are killing me.


----------



## shiny_things

Oh Kylie, you didn't really expect anything else of Tyga did you?


----------



## Bentley1

Wow, Katie lee Gifford looks awful. She OD'd on the fillers like crazy. Frightening.


----------



## lizmil

^I didn't recognize Katie Lee Gifford until your post. Wow!  Plus PMK'.s apple cheeks are ridiculous!


----------



## Monoi

Kris looks better than Kylie. 
Hope Kylie dumps Tyga and stays single for at least a year


----------



## bag-princess

lawd!  not only is he sleeping around.  the person is transgender.    it's like the Bold & the Beautiful but for real!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Bentley1 said:


> Wow, Katie lee Gifford looks awful. She OD'd on the fillers like crazy. Frightening.



I was just coming here to post that too! Not only that, she always came across as being such a goody two shoes and how her and Kris ended up being best buds amazes me.


----------



## StopHammertime

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> Kylie and Kris at The Gallows Premiere in Los Angeles. (July 7)




I'm getting Michael Jackson vibes from Kylie in these pics.


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> Kylie and Kris at The Gallows Premiere in Los Angeles. (July 7)


 
They look so pretentious with the sunglasses on... at a premiere


----------



## NicolesCloset

Kris has great legs. That's it


----------



## ByeKitty

Is it just me or is it a little too convenient that all their men are cheating on them at the same time? Seems like a nice story line doesn't it?


----------



## myown

Jayne1 said:


> It's coming! The KylieJenner.com beauty blog!  So excited!
> 
> ETA -- no joke.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/kylie-jenner-website_559bf6f5e4b04a9c98e83486



wow this photo is scary! if I would see her in real life i would be running scared!


----------



## bergafer3

Kylie's makeup is awful!


----------



## Encore Hermes

They look like they are about to feed


----------



## lovely

kylie looks like michael jackson in that pic ^^^


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> They look like they are about to feed



Yes!


----------



## Jayne1

Two normal-ish people on one side and two hobgoblins on the other.


----------



## ByeKitty

Kathie Lee looks terrifying! The only relatively normal looking person out of that bunch is her daughter...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

GOTDANG. Look at Kathie's knees. Who told her to wear that length? I just looked up her age as well as Kris. Kris is 2 years younger but her legs look about 20 years younger.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Then and now


----------



## bag-princess

Encore Hermes said:


> They look like they are about to feed



  they do give that "true blood" vibe!





ByeKitty said:


> Kathie Lee looks terrifying! The only relatively normal looking person out of that bunch is her daughter...





OMG!!!  her face!  those knees!!  just awful.


----------



## redney

HOBGOBLINS!! :lolots:


----------



## Lounorada

mrsinsyder said:


> Then and now
> 
> View attachment 3058280
> 
> 
> View attachment 3058281




The 'now' comparison is creepy.  Hard to tell who is who.
Kylie wants to be Kim so bad and that has to be the most pathetic ambition for ones life.


----------



## Sasha2012

After impressing fashion-goers alike at the Haute Couture runway shows in Paris, Kendall Jenner was back on home turf and was happy to dazzle crowds with her sartorial efforts.

The 19-year-old, who was handpicked by Karl Lagerfeld to close his Chanel presentation, joined close friend Hailey Baldwin for a low-key dinner date in West Hollywood on Wednesday evening.

Turning heads as she passed by, the model-of-the moment drew attention to her long limbs in an eye-catching pair of knee-high gladiator sandals, which are worth a grand $2,500.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-close-pal-Hailey-Baldwin.html#ixzz3fRsxDEMa


----------



## bergafer3

mrsinsyder said:


> Then and now
> 
> View attachment 3058280
> 
> 
> View attachment 3058281


Oh my dear lord! Kylie has literally change her face to look like Kim's even how her eyes look. It freaks me out! She use to have round eyes


----------



## schadenfreude

What am I missing on the t-shirt? What was so vile it had to be blurred out of the photos?


----------



## ByeKitty

The blur made the feminist in me chuckle.


----------



## nastasja

schadenfreude said:


> What am I missing on the t-shirt? What was so vile it had to be blurred out of the photos?




It says, "*****".


----------



## schadenfreude

killerlife said:


> It says, "*****".



That's what I suspected. So you can say "dick" on national tv but "*****" must be blurred out.  Ohhhhkay.


----------



## jun3machina

Is her bag ysl or sc LV?


----------



## dangerouscurves

jun3machina said:


> Is her bag ysl or sc LV?




Givenchy's Lucrezia. She carried it often.


----------



## kirsten

From Kylie's Instagram


----------



## bisousx

That hair color looks incredible on her. Take note, Hilary Duff


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

They all have the same face. I'm scared.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/07/10/kylie-jenner-has-blue-hair-again-see-the-new-photos/

Kylie Jenner shows off her brand new look while arriving at the Bellami Beauty Bar on Thursday night (July 9) in West Hollywood, Calif.

The 17-year-old reality star just dyed her hair back to blue and rocked the new style on the carpet. She also showed off a whole lot of cleavage in a risque white jumpsuit.

It appears that Kylies older sister Kendall Jenner might have been at the event as well as she shared a photo of the stars new look on Instagram.

babe, youre blue, Kendall captioned the photo. See it below!l]


----------



## myown

i actually like the blue her. her face looks more _natural_ 
who are the other two in the first instagram pic?


----------



## AECornell

And now you can for sure tell those are new large implants. Shame shame shame. What dr would ever do that?! No ethics there.

Love the blue hair though. Is it a wig?


----------



## bag-princess

bisousx said:


> *That hair color looks incredible on her. *Take note, Hilary Duff




i agree!




AECornell said:


> And* now you can for sure tell those are new large implants. *Shame shame shame. What dr would ever do that?! No ethics there.
> 
> Love the blue hair though. Is it a wig?





you sure can!


----------



## pukasonqo

large boobs? check
too much make up? check
kamel toe? check
good to see kylie is keeping with the kartrashian's values
i am glad she left the plus one back at home


----------



## myown

pukasonqo said:


> large boobs? check
> too much make up? check
> kamel toe? check
> good to see kylie is keeping with the kartrashian's values
> i am glad she left the plus one back at home


----------



## shiny_things

There is no way that isn't a boob job. I'm quite proud of my boobs and even with the best tit tape in the world, they don't hold like that.

I will never unstand these beautiful women who start down the excessive surgery route. They literally all end up looking like puffy cat women.


----------



## Jayne1

bisousx said:


> That hair color looks incredible on her. Take note, Hilary Duff


I want to see her blue hair in daylight, then I'll know if I like it.  

It looks plastic, though.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Every single one of them look like a hookah.


----------



## bergafer3

I think she looks really good with the blue hair, I like her hair this length or shorter. Long hair doesn't look very good on her.
That's a good spray tan!


----------



## pittcat

I think it's a wig, if you go to the Instagram of the guy who did it tokyostylez there are pics of him with other wigs on... He has on a blonde one in one of the pics and looks pretty good lol


----------



## MJDaisy

i like the blue hair but wish her roots weren't so dark.


----------



## Lounorada

I must be the only one who thinks the blue wig is terrible. The wig, along with the big obvious fake boobs hanging out and the 6 inches of makeup she looks like a porn star. 
Given her boyfriends recent *ahem* alleged preferences, maybe that's the look Kylie is going for...


----------



## blackkitty4378

myown said:


> i actually like the blue her. her face looks more _natural_
> who are the other two in the first instagram pic?



Instagram/youtube makeup bloggers Chrisspy and Desimakeup.

I think they're there because they're affiliates of the same brand of the hair extension line Kylie has.


----------



## sabrunka

Her boobs look great and I like the hair! Although I'd prefer if the roots weren't so harsh (if it's a wig, they shouldn't have left it like that...)


----------



## Eva1991

The new hair colour looks good on her but I think she'd look much better and more fresh had she opted for a light brown color instead of this one.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/07/10/kylie-jenner-has-blue-hair-again-see-the-new-photos/
> 
> 
> 
> Kylie Jenner shows off her brand new look while arriving at the Bellami Beauty Bar on Thursday night (July 9) in West Hollywood, Calif.
> 
> 
> 
> The 17-year-old reality star just dyed her hair back to blue and rocked the new style on the carpet. She also showed off a whole lot of cleavage in a risque white jumpsuit.
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that Kylies older sister Kendall Jenner might have been at the event as well as she shared a photo of the stars new look on Instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> babe, youre blue, Kendall captioned the photo. See it below!l]




Now I'm sure she has a boob job.


----------



## Cocolicious

Does Kendall have a boyfriend? I never see anything about her dating life like all her sisters.


----------



## Cocolicious

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/07/10/kylie-jenner-has-blue-hair-again-see-the-new-photos/
> 
> Kylie Jenner shows off her brand new look while arriving at the Bellami Beauty Bar on Thursday night (July 9) in West Hollywood, Calif.
> 
> The 17-year-old reality star just dyed her hair back to blue and rocked the new style on the carpet. She also showed off a whole lot of cleavage in a risque white jumpsuit.
> 
> It appears that Kylies older sister Kendall Jenner might have been at the event as well as she shared a photo of the stars new look on Instagram.
> 
> babe, youre blue, Kendall captioned the photo. See it below!l]



The first picture of her she resembles Robbie Rotten from the show Lazy Town


----------



## CeeJay

I cannot be the only one who sees that she's had some major work done .. she DOES NOT look the same at all ..


----------



## AECornell

She definitely looks totally different when she has all that orange makeup/spray tan on.


----------



## whimsic

June 2014..

It's just puberty


----------



## nashpoo

blackkitty4378 said:


> Instagram/youtube makeup bloggers Chrisspy and Desimakeup.
> 
> I think they're there because they're affiliates of the same brand of the hair extension line Kylie has.


LOL Kylie cropped Desi and Chrisspy out of the picture at first, but then Desi called Kylie out on snapchat so she reposted the picture on instagram with all three of them. Just thought it was funny


----------



## AECornell

I mean, Chrisspy? What is that? Is that real?


----------



## Katel

pukasonqo said:


> large boobs? check
> too much make up? check
> kamel toe? check
> good to see kylie is keeping with the kartrashian's values
> i am glad she left the plus one back at home







Don't forget too-long, unhemmed pants.


----------



## Katel

Sasha2012 said:


> After impressing fashion-goers alike at the Haute Couture runway shows in Paris, Kendall Jenner was back on home turf and was happy to dazzle crowds with her sartorial efforts.
> 
> The 19-year-old, who was handpicked by Karl Lagerfeld to close his Chanel presentation, joined close friend Hailey Baldwin for a low-key dinner date in West Hollywood on Wednesday evening.
> 
> Turning heads as she passed by, the model-of-the moment drew attention to her long limbs in an eye-catching pair of knee-high gladiator sandals, which are worth a grand $2,500.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-close-pal-Hailey-Baldwin.html#ixzz3fRsxDEMa



What is that at her waist? Past surgery? Photoshop fail?


----------



## Cocolicious

nashpoo said:


> LOL Kylie cropped Desi and Chrisspy out of the picture at first, but then Desi called Kylie out on snapchat so she reposted the picture on instagram with all three of them. Just thought it was funny




How petty of Desi to call out Kylie hahaha! The things these ladies must stress about it ...that have no meaning at all at the end of the day.


----------



## Cocolicious

Katel said:


> What is that at her waist? Past surgery? Photoshop fail?



Looks like her imprint of her belt or pants on her tummy when sitting down. I get that on my pants and even from my pillow sometimes when Iam sleeping.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Someone on Twitter said she looks like *My Little Pony* hahahhaha


----------



## Coach Lover Too

whimsic said:


> June 2014..
> 
> It's just puberty



Yea, that's it. Nothin' fake about that girl. Just lip liner and puberty.
She looks really cute in that first picture, before puberty set in.


----------



## sabrunka

Katel said:


> What is that at her waist? Past surgery? Photoshop fail?



To me it's pretty clear that she was sitting and her jeans and/or belt left an imprint on her.  I get this all the time.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

The girl sitting on the floor looks like wtf.

*Love It or Leave It: Kylie Jenner Does What Kylie Jenner Does*


Read more: http://www.fishwrapper.com/post/201...at-new-look-blue-hair-cleavage/#ixzz3fVU2xuRO 
Follow us: @fishwrapped on Twitter
​


----------



## knasarae

Lounorada said:


> I must be the only one who thinks the blue wig is terrible. The wig, along with the big obvious fake boobs hanging out and the 6 inches of makeup she looks like a porn star.
> Given her boyfriends recent *ahem* alleged preferences, maybe that's the look Kylie is going for...



You're not the only one.  I'm not feeling the blue hair either. No ma'am.



Cocolicious said:


> Does Kendall have a boyfriend? I never see anything about her dating life like all her sisters.



She said she's focusing on modeling.



sabrunka said:


> To me it's pretty clear that she was sitting and her jeans and/or belt left an imprint on her.  I get this all the time.



Yea that happens to me a lot too.


----------



## Lounorada

AECornell said:


> I mean, Chrisspy? What is that? Is that real?




 I laugh because I'm wondering the same thing!


----------



## AECornell

Lol I'm glad it's not just me! When I first read it and didn't see the picture, I thought Chrisspy was a rapper or something. 



Lounorada said:


> I laugh because I'm wondering the same thing!


----------



## knasarae

AECornell said:


> Lol I'm glad it's not just me! When I first read it and didn't see the picture, I thought Chrisspy was a rapper or something.



Sidebar:  The little one in your avatar is absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## tweegy

Humbugged said:


> *Kylie Jenner* is 17. She's buying a $2.7 million house. FML, right?
> Sources tell TMZ, Kylie has inked a deal to buy this 4,900 square  foot house in The Oaks, an exclusive gated community in Calabasas.
> The house -- which is a block from *Kourtney* and *Khloe* -- has a sick home theater, a pool, 5 bedrooms, an awesome kitchen, and on and on.
> Kylie has made a lot of money on KUWTK. To give you an idea, we're told *Scott Disick* banks $4 million a season, so she's got the cash. We're told *Kris Jenner* is "helping her" with the purchase, but we're told it's Kylie loot.
> It's a little weird that a girl who is about to turn 18 and is big on  the party scene is settling for a suburban, family neighborhood, 24  miles from the action of Hollywood. *Justin Bieber* tried it and it didn't work out too well.
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3SfBniSqz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




....Meanwhile, in my life *looks around in dismay*


----------



## poopsie

Lounorada said:


> *I must be the only one who thinks the blue wig is terrible. *The wig, along with the big obvious fake boobs hanging out and the 6 inches of makeup she looks like a porn star.
> Given her boyfriends recent *ahem* alleged preferences, maybe that's the look Kylie is going for...





You're not. I can't wait for this ridiculous trend to go buh bye


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think Kendall craps on all of them.


----------



## AECornell

Thanks! He just turned a year. He's super adorable but totally crazy, lol.



knasarae said:


> Sidebar:  The little one in your avatar is absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## charmesh

Did you all see this? Somebody finally put Kendall back in her place.


----------



## sabrunka

charmesh said:


> Did you all see this? Somebody finally put Kendall back in her place.



LOL! I really hope that's real haha wow.. Ouch.


----------



## jun3machina

So she's like baby mini lil kim now? She needs rhinestone pasties. And this is kardashian trick #12 from the Hoe-handbook...get an obnoxious hair color to divert attention from recent plastic surgery.


----------



## Lounorada

charmesh said:


> Did you all see this? Somebody finally put Kendall back in her place.


 
I don't think that's recent...
But if it's real  love Rihanna even more for it!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Burn!!!

Here's some haters for Tyga! (Uh, I don't think they're safe for work!)


----------



## whimsic

Lol it's real but it's really old,, I remember seeing that here a long time ago


----------



## Wildflower22

charmesh said:


> Did you all see this? Somebody finally put Kendall back in her place.



Aww now that's not very nice..I can't be the only one who is uncomfortable reading Rihanna's response


----------



## mcb100

^I know right? While I might say bad things about Kendall and Kylie sometimes, Kendall seems to have her sh*t together....she has a career, she dresses not as flashy and revealing as her sisters, and she seems to hold herself with poise, OR at least seems to act like she has class in the limelight. (Which she probably does actually have.) 


I think she seems to behave well and present herself nicely. But don't hold me to it, because celebrities do seem to change all of the time.


----------



## redney

mcb100 said:


> ^I know right? While I might say bad things about Kendall and Kylie sometimes, Kendall seems to have her sh*t together....she has a career, she dresses not as flashy and revealing as her sisters, and she seems to hold herself with poise, OR at least seems to act like she has class in the limelight. (Which she probably does actually have.)
> 
> 
> I think she seems to behave well and present herself nicely. But don't hold me to it, because celebrities do seem to change all of the time.



Agree with all of this. But unless she does something drastic to distance herself, she will always be lumped in with the J/K family and their famewhoring shenanigans.


----------



## batfish

CeeJay said:


> I cannot be the only one who sees that she's had some major work done .. she DOES NOT look the same at all ..




No you're not. What's bugging me is that I can't work out what she's just done. There's clearly something new going on with her face which she's hoping the blue hair will detract from but I can not work out what she's done now!


----------



## Cocolicious

charmesh said:


> Did you all see this? Somebody finally put Kendall back in her place.



 This is amazing.


----------



## Lounorada

CeeJay said:


> I cannot be the only one who sees that she's had some major work done .. she DOES NOT look the same at all ..




I agree.
I think her forehead seems higher and so do her eyebrows, her whole face looks longer. and she looks perma-surprised. Botox in between the eyebrows to lift everything up? Kendull has had this done too.


----------



## Jayne1

CeeJay said:


> I cannot be the only one who sees that she's had some major work done .. she DOES NOT look the same at all ..


She definitely has the Kim _artificial looking symmetry_ going on.

A good doctor can sculpt the face with fillers  they have to go very deep, nothing superficial, to act as a true implant.  What else could it be?


----------



## Chloe302225

Kendall's Calvin Klein ads


----------



## Chloe302225

Another


----------



## Chloe302225

Last one


----------



## Encore Hermes

No comment on the boring Kendull pics

Did Kylie refine the tip of her nose?


----------



## Midge S

There is nothing sexy about her. I think she is Ok as a runway model but all of the Kardashians are sex appeal-free 

Kylie is freaking me out.  She looks totally different. 

Side note:  I was in the dentists office at 7 am today.  Middle aged mother across from me reading an Us Mag says to her teenage son "Why in the world would a 25 year old man be dating a 17 year old?"   Teenage son just shrugged.  Wonder who they were talking about.


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> No comment on the boring Kendull pics
> *
> Did Kylie refine the tip of her nose*?


The tip of her nose definitely looks sharper...


----------



## labelwhore04

The first thing i noticed in Kylie's new blue hair pics is that she got some work done, she looks totally different...


----------



## VickyB

Jayne1 said:


> Two normal-ish people on one side and two hobgoblins on the other.



The way her leg is twisted, Kris looks like she has to go to the bathroom.


----------



## maddie66

Jayne1 said:


> She definitely has the Kim _artificial looking symmetry_ going on.
> 
> 
> 
> A good doctor can sculpt the face with fillers  they have to go very deep, nothing superficial, to act as a true implant.  What else could it be?




I think it's her nose.  Both she and Kim have this weird space between the bottom of their nose and the top of their [overinflated] lips.  Have always heard that this is a tell-tale sign of a nose job.


----------



## zxzxasas500

zvvm


----------



## VickyB

Kylie is hideous. One really messed up teen She looks like the mother of all Bratz dolls. I can't imagine what she's thinking. Or her idiotic parents either!!!!! Who lets this happen to their kid???? I fear she is on the path to one pathetic life.

The boobs are ridiculous. Why are they slung so low?????????


----------



## usmcwifey

Just saw this and couldn't help but laugh! They even put the bracelets she always wears [emoji23]


----------



## Jayne1

maddie66 said:


> I think it's her nose.  Both she and Kim have this weird space between the bottom of their nose and the top of their [overinflated] lips.  Have always heard that this is a tell-tale sign of a nose job.



Yes, I think she did her nose, but she started to different again just recently, so it couldn't have been another recent nose job  ?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/07/10/kylie-jenner-has-blue-hair-again-see-the-new-photos/
> 
> Kylie Jenner shows off her brand new look while arriving at the Bellami Beauty Bar on Thursday night (July 9) in West Hollywood, Calif.
> 
> The 17-year-old reality star just dyed her hair back to blue and rocked the new style on the carpet. She also showed off a whole lot of cleavage in a risque white jumpsuit.
> 
> It appears that Kylies older sister Kendall Jenner might have been at the event as well as she shared a photo of the stars new look on Instagram.
> 
> babe, youre blue, Kendall captioned the photo. See it below!l]



Yikes...this is the face of a 17 yr old?!


----------



## blackkitty4378

I thought Kylie looked younger and closer to her age (facially) at this event more than usual.


----------



## morgan20

She is looking more and more like Blac Chyna each day


----------



## eggpudding

Jayne1 said:


> She definitely has the Kim _artificial looking symmetry_ going on.
> 
> A good doctor can sculpt the face with fillers  they have to go very deep, nothing superficial, to act as a true implant.  What else could it be?



She's definitely had something new done to her nose and those awful brows and fake lips of hers. Whatever it is, she looks good. She was looking like a freakin' pre-op ape before.


----------



## Sasha2012

She may be the youngest of the Kardashian/Jenner clan, but Kylie Jenner is certainly building up a reputation as the boldest member of the family in the style stakes.

The 17-year-old fashion icon debuted her new ice blue tresses at the launch of Bellami Beauty Bar in West Hollywood on Thursday.

Her striking new look was the main-talking point of the glitzy event, and she treated fans to another glimpse on Instagram on Friday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...atory-selfies-style-change.html#ixzz3fZAou1u2


----------



## Queenpixie

Jayne1 said:


> She definitely has the Kim _artificial looking symmetry_ going on.
> 
> A good doctor can sculpt the face with fillers  they have to go very deep, nothing superficial, to act as a true implant.  What else could it be?



its the nose!!!!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Personally, I think she looks like a 30 year old porn star.
I'm confused though, if she had surgery on her nose, when was it because it seems she's out and about every single day! Wouldn't it be bruised and bandaged at some point?? I mean, she'd at least have to disappear for a few days wouldn't she??


----------



## japanesedong

geez kylie doesn't have the teen age glow at all - it's long gone - she should've enjoy her teen years because she or no one can ever go back.


----------



## blackkitty4378

Coach Lover Too said:


> Personally, I think she looks like a 30 year old porn star.
> I'm confused though, if she had surgery on her nose, when was it because it seems she's out and about every single day! Wouldn't it be bruised and bandaged at some point?? I mean, she'd at least have to disappear for a few days wouldn't she??



I know that you can subtly change the shape of your nose with fillers. I'm not sure if that's what she did or not.


----------



## batfish

Lounorada said:


> I agree.
> I think her forehead seems higher and so do her eyebrows, her whole face looks longer. and she looks perma-surprised. Botox in between the eyebrows to lift everything up? Kendull has had this done too.




I've worked it out. She's got a new nose. In the blue hair photos the tip of her nose is definitely more upturned.  It's a different nose compared with the photo on the left and it's not to do with the angle of the photo.


----------



## batfish

Encore Hermes said:


> No comment on the boring Kendull pics
> 
> Did Kylie refine the tip of her nose?




Yes. You've beaten me to it.


----------



## stylemepretty

She always looks dirty. And that hair is tragic. 

Are the Daily Fail the only people reporting on this famehoe family?


----------



## whimsic

She looks dirty like she hasn't washed since yesterday and all she changed was her lipstick. That outfit is terrible.


----------



## StopHammertime

Sasha2012 said:


> She may be the youngest of the Kardashian/Jenner clan, but Kylie Jenner is certainly building up a reputation as the boldest member of the family in the style stakes.
> 
> 
> 
> The 17-year-old fashion icon debuted her new ice blue tresses at the launch of Bellami Beauty Bar in West Hollywood on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> Her striking new look was the main-talking point of the glitzy event, and she treated fans to another glimpse on Instagram on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...atory-selfies-style-change.html#ixzz3fZAou1u2




There is what looks like a small piece of plastic hanging out from under her crop top. Wonder what it is. Looks uncomfortable


----------



## Coach Lover Too

This poor child is never gonna be happy with herself, it's obvious.


----------



## clevercat

Coach Lover Too said:


> This poor child is never gonna be happy with herself, it's obvious.




Yep. I have a strong feeling things will end badly for her...


----------



## V0N1B2

I think she's just had laser hair removal to get rid of that Teresa Guidice look she had going on.
It's made a big difference.


----------



## bellapurse

clevercat said:


> Yep. I have a strong feeling things will end badly for her...




I think they did a good job with her nose.  Obviously she had lots of things done.  She needs to stop all cosmetic procedures, overdone makeup, crazy hair, disgusting nails and start dressing like a teen.  This is a pretty girl wearing a grown up costume.  All of these girls in this family are insecure.  If they put effort in their inside, instead of being superficial, they will be more happy.  One more thing, they have all this money why not invest in education.  Don't be the typical uneducated Hollywood reality star.  Go to college and get a life!


----------



## Jayne1

Coach Lover Too said:


> Personally, I think she looks like a 30 year old porn star.
> I'm confused though, if she had surgery on her nose, when was it because it seems she's out and about every single day! Wouldn't it be bruised and bandaged at some point?? I mean, she'd at least have to disappear for a few days wouldn't she??


That's why I said it had to be very deep fillers. That kind of thing can sculpt the face.


----------



## maddie66

Jayne1 said:


> That's why I said it had to be very deep fillers. That kind of thing can sculpt the face.




Good point -- it would be hard to imagine how any of these sisters could voluntarily give up pap strolls and Instagram long enough to heal from the more obvious types of plastic surgery!


----------



## Monoi

Coach Lover Too said:


> Personally, I think she looks like a 30 year old porn star.
> I'm confused though, if she had surgery on her nose, when was it because it seems she's out and about every single day! Wouldn't it be bruised and bandaged at some point?? I mean, she'd at least have to disappear for a few days wouldn't she??




Ita, how do they these Ks do it while in the public eye


----------



## bisousx

Can someone post a side by side of Kylie? I don't see a difference.


----------



## myown

charmesh said:


> Did you all see this? Somebody finally put Kendall back in her place.



I LOOOOVVVVEEEEE this!


----------



## myown

batfish said:


> I've worked it out. She's got a new nose. In the blue hair photos the tip of her nose is definitely more upturned.  It's a different nose compared with the photo on the left and it's not to do with the angle of the photo.



we see photos of her almost daily. when did she had time to get a nose job?


----------



## Lounorada

bisousx said:


> Can someone post a side by side of Kylie? I don't see a difference.


----------



## Queenpixie

Whoa her nose!!!!!!!


----------



## Queenpixie

even x17 is on to it

http://www.x17online.com/2015/07/ky...ne_white_jumpsuit_boobs_implant_photos_071015


----------



## pursegrl12

Obvious nose job, the space between her nose and top lip is noticeably bigger


----------



## Lounorada

The nose is different, yes, but her forehead looks like it's being pulled upward. Giving her the classic botoxed frozen/surprised look.


----------



## bisousx

Thank you Lou. 

Her nose does look better now, not that she needed any more work done.


----------



## Lounorada

bisousx said:


> *Thank you Lou. *
> 
> Her nose does look better now, not that she needed any more work done.


----------



## VickyB

clevercat said:


> yep. I have a strong feeling things will end badly for her...



ita


----------



## batfish

myown said:


> we see photos of her almost daily. when did she had time to get a nose job?




That I don't know, but it's definitely a new nose.  Either the photos posted have not been posted at the time they were taken to make it look like we are still seeing photos of her almost daily or she's managed to disappear for a few days without us realising.


----------



## Queenpixie

google "filler nose job"

I also heard about some needles that removes facial fat.. maybe she used to to reshape her nose..


----------



## Coach Lover Too

She's  definitely  had it tweeked! We're gonna have to stay calling her and Kim  Dr Evil and mini me! One of these days we won't be able to tell them apart!


----------



## StopHammertime

batfish said:


> That I don't know, but it's definitely a new nose.  Either the photos posted have not been posted at the time they were taken to make it look like we are still seeing photos of her almost daily or she's managed to disappear for a few days without us realising.




This is what I was thinking. The clan is already known for pulling stunts like this.


----------



## blackkitty4378

I actually like the new forehead/brow changes Kylie has going on now. I think it's well done and not too over the top. I have a similar look of what Kylie had before-- low brows, more of a hooded eye, and I constantly have resting ***** face and/or look angry. I wouldn't mind lifting my eyebrows, even slightly.


----------



## usmcwifey

I'm sorry this girl doesn't need to be doing any plastic surgery at 17 (or younger) ...anything done on a minor is "over done" in my opinion ....shame on the doctors who do this regardless of whether her parents consent to it...


----------



## Encore Hermes

usmcwifey said:


> I'm sorry this girl doesn't need to be doing any plastic surgery at 17 (or younger) ...anything done on a minor is "over done" in my opinion ....shame on the doctors who do this regardless of whether her parents consent to it...



I agree and I think she had one of those faces that looks better as you age into your twenties but she couldn't wait.


----------



## blackkitty4378

For the people who have followed these threads before she got all her work done (I haven't), did people call her ugly and/or make fun of her looks?

I'm not condoning or making excuses for her actions, but I can imagine that coming from the family she does, she wouldn't have high self-esteem and would want to get work done, especially if people were picking her looks apart and bullying her. That, on top of being a teenager, I feel like you aren't really secure with yourself yet.

Please save the rants (quoted at me) that she shouldn't care and get a real job that doesn't depend on her looks and blah blah blah. I already know that and it's not what I'm asking.


----------



## bisousx

blackkitty4378 said:


> For the people who have followed these threads before she got all her work done (I haven't), did people call her ugly and/or make fun of her looks?
> 
> I'm not condoning or making excuses for her actions, but I can imagine that coming from the family she does, she wouldn't have high self-esteem and would want to get work done, especially if people were picking her looks apart and bullying her. That, on top of being a teenager, I feel like you aren't really secure with yourself yet.
> 
> Please save the rants (quoted at me) that she shouldn't care and get a real job that doesn't depend on her looks and blah blah blah. I already know that and it's not what I'm asking.



Not just on these threads but all over the internet, Kylie has either been called the cutest sister or the plainest/ugliest one. All of the K sisters have been called that at some point. And you know that their looks are picked apart on social media all day long, so if she grew up reading all the negativity, it's bound to have affected her.


----------



## tweegy

bisousx said:


> Not just on these threads but all over the internet, Kylie has either been called the cutest sister or the plainest/ugliest one. All of the K sisters have been called that at some point. And you know that their looks are picked apart on social media all day long, so if she grew up reading all the negativity, it's bound to have affected her.




Yeh I agree. From what I've seen she has been the 'less fortunate' one... I'd say the 'rob' of the girls. Maybe seeing the older one shine made her insecure. She's really young to be doing those things to herself imo. Thing is, nothing was wrong with her to begin with.


----------



## Pinkcooper

labelwhore04 said:


> The first thing i noticed in Kylie's new blue hair pics is that she got some work done, she looks totally different...




She probably had blue hair to distract everyone from seeing her new work. It's actually a very good strategy because now that I look at the photo she does look different!


----------



## labelwhore04

Kylie has never been ugly, not even close. She just wasn't as pretty as her sisters(kim, kourt, kendall). But she was still a cute girl, and who knows she might've became beautiful as she grew up. Kendall didnt always look like a supermodel, she grew into her looks too. Of course Kylie couldnt wait though, she had to rush into plastic surgery at 16, which is just sad.


----------



## Jayne1

blackkitty4378 said:


> For the people who have followed these threads before she got all her work done (I haven't), did people call her ugly and/or make fun of her looks?
> 
> I'm not condoning or making excuses for her actions, but I can imagine that coming from the family she does, she wouldn't have high self-esteem and would want to get work done, especially if people were picking her looks apart and bullying her. That, on top of being a teenager, I feel like you aren't really secure with yourself yet.
> 
> Please save the rants (quoted at me) that she shouldn't care and get a real job that doesn't depend on her looks and blah blah blah. I already know that and it's not what I'm asking.



I always called her the little one and that she was my favourite.  She was so adorable. I loved that face of hers.  Gone forever, now.


----------



## Lounorada

Kendull has had plenty of work done to her face too, she just gets subtle things done, nothing drastic and obvious.


----------



## whimsic

Jayne1 said:


> I always called her the little one and that she was my favourite.  She was so adorable. I loved that face of hers.  Gone forever, now.



This, she was my favorite as well, looks and personality wise. I don't know what happened.


----------



## Sassys

labelwhore04 said:


> Kylie has never been ugly, not even close. She just wasn't as pretty as her sisters(kim, kourt, kendall). But she was still a cute girl, and who knows she might've became beautiful as she grew up. Kendall didnt always look like a supermodel, she grew into her looks too. Of course Kylie couldnt wait though, she had to rush into plastic surgery at 16, which is just sad.



This! Since Kris has full custody of her all she needed was her to sign the consent form. I'm sure since they are good friends with Dr. Garth Fisher, he did it.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I'm sorry this girl doesn't need to be doing any plastic surgery at 17 (or younger) ...anything done on a minor is "over done" in my opinion ....shame on the doctors who do this regardless of whether her parents consent to it...

*I completely agree. <<<<My comment.*

Oh I apologize. I was trying to quote and I was on my phone and it didn't come out right! Sorry!
Originally Posted by *usmcwifey*                               I'm sorry this girl doesn't need to be doing any plastic surgery  at 17 (or younger) ...anything done on a minor is "over done" in my  opinion ....shame on the doctors who do this regardless of whether her  parents consent to it...


----------



## maddie66

Coach Lover Too said:


> I'm sorry this girl doesn't need to be doing any plastic surgery at 17 (or younger) ...anything done on a minor is "over done" in my opinion ....shame on the doctors who do this regardless of whether her parents consent to it...
> 
> I completely agree.




ITA.  She is too young to vote or have a (legal) drink, and yet she can do something to permanently change her looks (not the fillers, of course, but some of the other stuff she has definitely done).  Before she even grows into them.  Really a sad statement about life in the Kardashian family.


----------



## blackkitty4378

I feel like the "she's a minor" excuse is kind of played out&#8230; while once valid, she's going to be 18 in a month. It's sad to me regardless of being a minor or not.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Kylie said she's always been self conscious of her lips so what does she do?? Bring more attention to them. Yea, that'll shut us up.


----------



## Jayne1

Coach Lover Too said:


> Kylie said she's always been self conscious of her lips so what does she do?? Bring more attention to them. Yea, that'll shut us up.



Good point.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

lmao

Pathetic.


----------



## usmcwifey

blackkitty4378 said:


> I feel like the "she's a minor" excuse is kind of played out while once valid, she's going to be 18 in a month. It's sad to me regardless of being a minor or not.




It's not like she's only been doing all this crap to herself in the past few months...this has been a long time in the making ...transformations this drastic do not happen over night ...and as for the "her being a minor" part ...that is all relevant to the fact that no one should be doing plastic surgery on her...even at 18 her body is still changing ...what if her boobs grew on their own? This literally happened to my friend ...from 17 to 20 she just blossomed ....so to start messing with her body at that young of an age because her family fed into her deranged idea of beauty is absurd....once she turns 18 she can do as she pleases IN THE EYES OF THE LAW but that doesn't mean she isn't still too young for all that plastic surgery she's had done. MY OPINION


----------



## blackkitty4378

usmcwifey said:


> It's not like she's only been doing all this crap to herself in the past few months...this has been a long time in the making ...transformations this drastic do not happen over night ...and as for the "her being a minor" part ...that is all relevant to the fact that no one should be doing plastic surgery on her...even at 18 her body is still changing ...what if her boobs grew on their own? This literally happened to my friend ...from 17 to 20 she just blossomed ....so to start messing with her body at that young of an age because her family fed into her deranged idea of beauty is absurd....once she turns 18 she can do as she pleases IN THE EYES OF THE LAW but that doesn't mean she isn't still too young for all that plastic surgery she's had done. MY OPINION



I agree with you. I just feel like she's already almost 18 and is going to do it anyway (I still think 18 is too young to do it but whatever) and I was just commenting that what she did recently looks good.


----------



## usmcwifey

blackkitty4378 said:


> I agree with you. I just feel like she's already almost 18 and is going to do it anyway (I still think 18 is too young to do it but whatever) and I was just commenting that what she did recently looks good.




She looks better lol I don't know about good... It's just sad, having a daughter myself, seeing a girl who was perfectly fine before (imo) feel such a strong need to change everything about herself ... I would hate myself as a mom if my daughter ended up like her [emoji17]


----------



## AlbertsLove

I wonder if they stage photoshots or pap walks to hide time they are under construction. I mean how hard can it?? If they hire the photographer.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

bisousx said:


> Not just on these threads but all over the internet, Kylie has either been called the cutest sister or the plainest/ugliest one. All of the K sisters have been called that at some point. And you know that their looks are picked apart on social media all day long, so if she grew up reading all the negativity, it's bound to have affected her.




Agree! I remember back then thinking she and Khloe were not as pretty as the other three. She must have gotten a lot of negative feedback out there. The poor kid. It's crazy though, she seems much more insecure now than ever before. On the show, she shies away from the camera. She seems very uncomfortable when the camera is on her. I think she is perfectly content taking selfies where she can pose and pucker just right. But in real life, she seems uncomfortable with herself. Maybe that's because she looks different too. When I see her in pictures, she looks somewhat pretty (although way overdone for a 17 year old). On camera, she looks very different than in pictures to me, very harsh and like her face will explode. I'm sad for her. BTW, I think the new nose is too small. [emoji16] She never should have messed with her face.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

If she's like this now, I wonder what she'll be like in the next decade? What's to come? What does the future look like for Kylie?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She still isn't cute. Neither is Khole, Sr.


----------



## Queenpixie

her face is STILL changing... she just presented herself with a really effed up face by the time she hits 25.


----------



## labelwhore04

In high school i dont remember anyone seriously considering/talking about getting plastic surgery. It just wasnt a possibility for us. Its sad that PS at 16 Is something thats actually an option for girls in the K family.


----------



## myown

^I remember my high school time we talked about PS. about boob jobs (i´m 27 now)


----------



## bag-princess

Coach Lover Too said:


> She's  definitely  had it tweeked! We're gonna have to stay calling her and Kim  Dr Evil and mini me! *One of these days we won't be able to tell them apart*!





i think that is her goal!!   i hope she doesn't mess with her butt,too!!!  those big lumpy gel filled a$$es ain't cute!


----------



## Jayne1

AlbertsLove said:


> I wonder if they stage photoshots or pap walks to hide time they are under construction. I mean how hard can it?? If they hire the photographer.



Yes, that's something I figured out when Khloe appeared lipo'd, or later, with boobs, or at one point a different shape face.  Lots here said she never disappeared from sight, but I realized just because she posted pictures on a daily basis, didn't mean the pictures were taken that day.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, that's something I figured out when Khloe appeared lipo'd, or later, with boobs, or at one point a different shape face.  Lots here said she never disappeared from sight, but I realized *just because she posted pictures on a daily basis, didn't mean the pictures were taken that day*.



I've said that as well. It isn't like the pics come with dates.  
Another trick; Years ago when pap cameras more commonly used film, one would see celebs go into a store and buy an outfit and wear it out of the store. By doing that, they had more pictures in the tab magazines. Britney Spears was famous for doing it.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, that's something I figured out when Khloe appeared lipo'd, or later, with boobs, or at one point a different shape face.  Lots here said she never disappeared from sight, but I realized* just because she posted pictures on a daily basis, didn't mean the pictures were taken that day*.





 very good point worth repeating!


----------



## kittenslingerie

I think Kylie looks really pretty and should stop with the surgery and fillers now.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I really don't understand why people bother with botox/fillers. You don't look younger, fresher or prettier....you just end up looking odd and slightly less human...it's not cute. 

If Kylie keeps it up, I shudder to think what she'll look at 21...let alone 25. She needs to slow down.


----------



## ByeKitty

Um, I don't think she looks good. She doesn't look human, really. And that's worrying at 17.


----------



## Jeanek

ByeKitty said:


> Um, I don't think she looks good. She doesn't look human, really. And that's worrying at 17.



Yes. I nearly spit out my drink when I read that someone thought that she looked pretty. Um NO!!! Not even human or youthful. Definitely not pretty!


----------



## labelwhore04

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *I really don't understand why people bother with botox/fillers. You don't look younger, fresher or prettier....you just end up looking odd and slightly less human...it's not cute. *
> 
> If Kylie keeps it up, I shudder to think what she'll look at 21...let alone 25. She needs to slow down.



Exactly. It can work really well on older ladies who do it in moderation though. Like fillers can work wonders on women in their 50's,60,s and up, but on 20-30 year olds it does absolutely nothing but make you look like an alien


----------



## CeeJay

labelwhore04 said:


> In high school i dont remember anyone seriously considering/talking about getting plastic surgery. It just wasnt a possibility for us. Its sad that PS at 16 Is something thats actually an option for girls in the K family.



I do recall a classmate having PS .. but it was a breast reduction!  Poor thing, she had horrible backaches and posture and could not participate in Gym class.  Once she had it done, she looked fabulous and felt 100% better!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

labelwhore04 said:


> Exactly. It can work really well on older ladies who do it in moderation though. Like fillers can work wonders on women in their 50's,60,s and up, but on 20-30 year olds it does absolutely nothing but make you look like an alien



I don't think it looks good on anyone, tbh. Young women end up looking older and the older women still look old, just old and odd.  They walk around with these smooth/pulled faces but their hands and neck always giveaway their true age. Maybe I've seen too many cases of people going overboard but you couldn't pay me to put any of that sh!t in my face. I refuse to walk around looking like that.


----------



## michie

I said that^same thing to a coworker who swears botox is working wonders on her. Some people just look old, nothing to do with wrinkles and crows feet and a furrowed brow. I was just short of saying, "Botox ain't taking leather off your skin, boo."


----------



## Jayne1

CeeJay said:


> I do recall a classmate having PS .. but it was a breast reduction!  Poor thing, she had horrible backaches and posture and could not participate in Gym class.  Once she had it done, she looked fabulous and felt 100% better!


I read that breast reduction has the greatest satisfaction rate out of all the cosmetic procedures&#8230; maybe because it's part medical, not just superficial&#8230; ?


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner got into an online row with The Hunger Games star Amandla Stenberg on Saturday.

The 17-year-old reality star was slammed by the actress on Instagram after sharing a photo which showed her with her hair in cornrows.

Amandla accused Kylie of 'appropriating black culture' without using her celebrity 'to help black Americans'.

The 16-year-old commented on Kylie's photo: 'When u appropriate black features and culture but fail to use ur position of power to help black Americans by directing attention towards ur wigs instead of police brutality or racism #whitegirlsdoitbetter.'

Kylie, who is believed to be dating rapper Tyga, replied: 'Mad if I don't, Mad if I do. Go hang w Jaden or something.'

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star was referring to the fact that Amandla, who rose to fame playing Rue in The Hunger Games, went to prom with Jaden Smith in May.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ud-reality-star-s-cornrows.html#ixzz3fjfI7MBT


----------



## Coach Lover Too

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I don't think it looks good on anyone, tbh. Young women end up looking older and the older women still look old, just old and odd.  *They walk around with these smooth/pulled faces but their hands and neck always giveaway their true age.* Maybe I've seen too many cases of people going overboard but *you couldn't pay me to put any of that sh!t in my face. I refuse to walk around looking like that.*




I could NOT agree more!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Ok wait, that first picture of Kylie shows deep furrows between her eyebrows! I've never noticed that before! wth??


----------



## AECornell

Sorry, but that Amandla girl is sort of intense. I've seen stuff that she's said in the past. I would take whatever she says with a grain of salt.

I oddly like Jadens outfit. I don't know why.


----------



## usmcwifey

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie Jenner got into an online row with The Hunger Games star Amandla Stenberg on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> The 17-year-old reality star was slammed by the actress on Instagram after sharing a photo which showed her with her hair in cornrows.
> 
> 
> 
> Amandla accused Kylie of 'appropriating black culture' without using her celebrity 'to help black Americans'.
> 
> 
> 
> The 16-year-old commented on Kylie's photo: 'When u appropriate black features and culture but fail to use ur position of power to help black Americans by directing attention towards ur wigs instead of police brutality or racism #whitegirlsdoitbetter.'
> 
> 
> 
> Kylie, who is believed to be dating rapper Tyga, replied: 'Mad if I don't, Mad if I do. Go hang w Jaden or something.'
> 
> 
> 
> The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star was referring to the fact that Amandla, who rose to fame playing Rue in The Hunger Games, went to prom with Jaden Smith in May.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ud-reality-star-s-cornrows.html#ixzz3fjfI7MBT




Wait...I think this is beyond stupid...you can't wear a certain hair style because it doesn't belong to the "culture of your race" and to have to contribute to the betterment of a culture just so others won't bash you for a hair style is absolutely ridiculous ... I'm with Kylie on this one ...


----------



## dangerouscurves

usmcwifey said:


> Wait...I think this is beyond stupid...you can't wear a certain hair style because it doesn't belong to the "culture of your race" and to have to contribute to the betterment of a culture just so others won't bash you for a hair style is absolutely ridiculous ... I'm with Kylie on this one ...




Yeah. Me too. I wouldn't associate cornrows to A certain race.


----------



## Jeanek

Wow. I never thought I'd be on the same side as Kylie haha!!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Whenever I think of cornrows, I think of the Movie *10* with Bo Derek. 
I think the problem Amandla Stenberg has with Kylie has nothing whatsoever to do with her hair.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Associating corn rows with Bo Derek? I think this is the point and why people get upset at these culture vultures like Miley, Iggy and Kylie and the white media who hype them up as somehow being innovative and trendsetting. When really the only thing they do is rip off black culture and style. 

Didn't a recent teen magazine try to imply that Kendall was revolutionary for wearing cornrows. It's maddening because most people who praise the Jenner girls for their hairstyle would never ever praise a black woman.

I understand Amandla's point. If you want to be down with the cause then be all the way down otherwise stay in your own ****ing lane.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ms Kiah said:


> Associating corn rows with Bo Derek? I think this is the point and why people get upset at these culture vultures like Miley, Iggy and Kylie and the white media who hype them up as somehow being innovative and trendsetting. When really the only thing they do is rip off black culture and style.
> 
> Didn't a recent teen magazine try to imply that Kendall was revolutionary for wearing cornrows. It's maddening because most people who praise the Jenner girls for their hairstyle would never ever praise a black woman.
> 
> I understand Amandla's point. If you want to be down with the cause then be all the way down otherwise stay in your own ****ing lane.



I agree with this. Kylie is about as deep as a puddle and her retort shows it. She could care less about what her actions imply to the culture she's stealing from.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Ms Kiah said:


> Associating corn rows with Bo Derek? I think this is the point and why people get upset at these culture vultures like Miley, Iggy and Kylie and the white media who hype them up as somehow being innovative and trendsetting. When really the only thing they do is rip off black culture and style.
> 
> Didn't a recent teen magazine try to imply that Kendall was revolutionary for wearing cornrows. It's maddening because most people who praise the Jenner girls for their hairstyle would never ever praise a black woman.
> 
> I understand Amandla's point. If you want to be down with the cause then be all the way down otherwise stay in your own ****ing lane.






I totally agree with what you said! I'm from India and I was always bullied for my ethnicity. Kids bullied me about how my mom wore a bindi.  They said the rudest things about her, me and just Indian people in general. And now wearing a bindi is considered "chic" because all of these celebs that are wearing it. And now all these girls on tumblr are posting pictures of themselves wearing anything from Brandy Melville paired with black boots and are slapping a bindi on their forehead as if it is a new trend or something???? All these celebs are doing is, as you said, ripping off other cultures and are trying to be seen as innovating and trendy when in reality they just make my head hurt.


----------



## lizmil

I'm confused how wearing one's hair a certain way is appropriating culture. No fan of Kylie's and it does seem this family wants to be associated with African-American people and things... Clothing, music, marriages and dating. But I really don't get how hair isn't just, well, hair. Everyone has hair, unless there's a medical reason they don't. 

I do agree that Jenners shouldn't be treated as if they "discovered" or created certain styles though. That's just silly and wrong.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

lizmil said:


> I'm confused how wearing one's hair a certain way is appropriating culture. No fan of Kylie's and it does seem this family wants to be associated with African-American people and things... Clothing, music, marriages and dating. But I really don't get how hair isn't just, well, hair. Everyone has hair, unless there's a medical reason they don't.
> 
> I do agree that Jenners shouldn't be treated as if they "discovered" or created certain styles though. That's just silly and wrong.



My take on it is its insulting when the media hold that person (for example Iggy Azalea) up as starting a trend and praise them, then you have the flipside of denigrating that same trend on a person from the actual culture ie Giuiana Rancic's comments on Zendaya Coleman


----------



## nycmom

Wait...what?!?! Cornrows = Bo Derek? Here's a link to an article that explains the history of the hairstyle and the sensitivity around the issue...

http://www.refinery29.com/cornrows-cultural-appropriation#page-1


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Lol at go play with Jaden. That's all she could come up with? I'd probably try to side with Kylie if she actually said something of substance. But, of course, she didn't. 

I don't see anything wrong with her posting a pic wearing cornrows. It's not like she said something like "getting in touch with my roots" [emoji23][emoji53]

I think people just really don't like them and whatever they do will be seen as negative.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Yoshi1296 said:


> I totally agree with what you said! I'm from India and I was always bullied for my ethnicity. Kids bullied me about how my mom wore a bindi.  They said the rudest things about her, me and just Indian people in general. And now wearing a bindi is considered "chic" because all of these celebs that are wearing it. And now all these girls on tumblr are posting pictures of themselves wearing anything from Brandy Melville paired with black boots and are slapping a bindi on their forehead as if it is a new trend or something???? All these celebs are doing is, as you said, ripping off other cultures and are trying to be seen as innovating and trendy when in reality they just make my head hurt.



 I'm sorry you have to go through that. Don't get me started on those ignorant girls and their bindi's.



nycmom said:


> Wait...what?!?! Cornrows = Bo Derek? Here's a link to an article that explains the history of the hairstyle and the sensitivity around the issue...
> 
> http://www.refinery29.com/cornrows-cultural-appropriation#page-1



I'm glad you posted that but I'm sure most people will stay willfully ignorant. Just like when that idiot wore blackface as Crazy Eyes to the Halloween party and so many rushed to defend her not recognizing how offensive it was. It's always the same tired arguments of get over it and stop being sensitive.


----------



## Wildflower22

Wearing corn rows is not the same as wearing black face. 

I read the article, and Cara is wearing a French braid. Not a corn row! Kylie is wearing corn rows, but I feel she didn't need to give credit to its originations each time she wears it. 

I don't think it is ever appropriate to make fun of or degrade another culture or race. However, I feel Amanda is off base with her comments.


----------



## schadenfreude

usmcwifey said:


> Wait...I think this is beyond stupid...you can't wear a certain hair style because it doesn't belong to the "culture of your race" and to have to contribute to the betterment of a culture just so others won't bash you for a hair style is absolutely ridiculous ... I'm with Kylie on this one ...



+1. And, another first, Kylie looks cute. Although I have got to imagine that cornrows hurt like a MFer. I got Poetic Justice extensions in the 90s and I wanted.to.die for the first week. Sigh. I miss them.


----------



## dangerouscurves

How is Kylie appropriating a culture with cornrows? I have seen cornrowns on the heads of my Asians friends since I was a kid living in Indonesia. I wouldn't think bleaching your haird blond or wearing blue contact lenses or having tattoos appropriating a culture, would you? Everyone has the right to do whatever they want with their hair, regardless of their ethnicities.


----------



## B. Jara

dangerouscurves said:


> How is Kylie appropriating a culture with cornrows? I have seen cornrowns on the heads of my Asians friends since I was a kid living in Indonesia. I wouldn't think bleaching your haird blond or wearing blue contact lenses or having tattoos appropriating a culture, would you? Everyone has the right to do whatever they want with their hair, regardless of their ethnicities.




This.


----------



## usmcwifey

dangerouscurves said:


> How is Kylie appropriating a culture with cornrows? I have seen cornrowns on the heads of my Asians friends since I was a kid living in Indonesia. I wouldn't think bleaching your haird blond or wearing blue contact lenses or having tattoos appropriating a culture, would you? Everyone has the right to do whatever they want with their hair, regardless of their ethnicities.




THIS!! I was talking to my hubby ...and he said the same thing...maybe people shouldn't dye their hair blonde and straighten their hair? It's absolutely absurd ....


----------



## pursegrl12

I think her reply is hilarious. She's right, mind your business. It's a hairstyle, stop making it so serious.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I bet Khole came up with Kylie's response.


----------



## charmesh

I bet this has nothing to do with hair. This is about two silly little girls fighting over an even more silly little boy.


----------



## ByeKitty

Ms Kiah said:


> I'm sorry you have to go through that. Don't get me started on those ignorant girls and their bindi's.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you posted that but I'm sure most people will stay willfully ignorant. Just like when that idiot wore blackface as Crazy Eyes to the Halloween party and so many rushed to defend her not recognizing how offensive it was. It's always the same tired arguments of get over it and stop being sensitive.



I can totally see how this is a sensitive issue, but I don't see how having your hair in cornrows is "appropriating" a culture. I wholeheartedly disagree that the cornrows can be equated to blackface - blackface kind of comes across to me as making dark skin a laughing stock, whereas some white people wear their hair in braids or dreadlocks because they appreciate a culture or look.

It's dangerous to lump all of that together as being equally racist or insensitive, because where do you draw the line, you know? What about tanning booths and lipfillers?


----------



## terebina786

Well then I should be upset at all those IG thots walking around with ridiculous henna tattoos..../sarcasm.


----------



## whimsic

I wish Kylie had someone from her PR team come up with a wittier response. This girl is just stupid. Why does Kylie have to "help" black Americans? It's not like they need her help anyway.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

terebina786 said:


> Well then I should be upset at all those IG thots walking around with ridiculous henna tattoos..../sarcasm.




[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Jcave12

whimsic said:


> I wish Kylie had someone from her PR team come up with a wittier response. *This girl is just stupid. Why does Kylie have to "help" black Americans? It's not like they need her help anyway.*



THIS! Lol, I'd probably be upset if she did try to "help" us. We are doing more than okay without any nonsense from this child.


----------



## labelwhore04

That Amanda chick is just dumb. Some people have to find a problem in everything. It's a freakin hairstyle.


----------



## Ladybug09

Ms Kiah said:


> *Associating corn rows with Bo Derek*? I think this is the point and why people get upset at these culture vultures like Miley, Iggy and Kylie and the white media who hype them up as somehow being innovative and trendsetting. When really the only thing they do is rip off black culture and style.
> 
> Didn't a recent teen magazine try to imply that Kendall was revolutionary for wearing cornrows. It's maddening because most people who praise the Jenner girls for their hairstyle would never ever praise a black woman.
> 
> I understand Amandla's point. If you want to be down with the cause then be all the way down otherwise stay in your own ****ing lane.





nycmom said:


> Wait...what?!?!* Cornrows = Bo Derek? *Here's a link to an article that explains the history of the hairstyle and the sensitivity around the issue...
> 
> http://www.refinery29.com/cornrows-cultural-appropriation#page-1



I Know right!? I wouldn't even waste my breath on this forum...


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Let me clarify something once and for all. I remember as a young adult when the 10 came out how ALL the rage was everyone going and getting cornrows at the tine. That is the ONLY reason I said that. Some people look for something to get their panties in a bunch. If Kylie wants cornrows who cares??? If Oprah wants to wear a blonde wig then she too can knock herself out. Who makes the rules???


----------



## usmcwifey

Ms Kiah said:


> Associating corn rows with Bo Derek? I think this is the point and why people get upset at these culture vultures like Miley, Iggy and Kylie and the white media who hype them up as somehow being innovative and trendsetting. When really the only thing they do is rip off black culture and style.
> 
> Didn't a recent teen magazine try to imply that Kendall was revolutionary for wearing cornrows. It's maddening because most people who praise the Jenner girls for their hairstyle would never ever praise a black woman.
> 
> I understand Amandla's point. If you want to be down with the cause then be all the way down otherwise stay in your own ****ing lane.




I'm confused ...what "cause" would she need to be down with in order for her to wear her hair like that? Clearly we all know these girls aren't the first to wear their hair this way since clearly we all know what cornrows are ...but to say that it pertains only to a specific group of people is just insanity... And it's even more crazy to have to "be down with the cause" (whatever that is) in order to sport a certain hair style ...


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I agree with you usmcwifey. I'm on my phone and not sure how to quote you but amen to what you said.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Coach Lover Too said:


> I agree with you usmcwifey. I'm on my phone and not sure how to quote you but amen to what you said.




Tap the post that you want to quote and click quote.


----------



## Sasha2012

She found herself being dragged into an online row over the weekend after The Hunger Games star Amandla Stenberg accused her of 'appropriating black culture'.

And Kylie Jenner appeared to be trying to keep a low profile as she moved on from the incident by heading out for a date night with her rapper boyfriend Tyga on Sunday evening.

The pair were seen making their way out of the popular sushi restaurant, Nobu, in West Hollywood as 25-year-old Tyga drove his luxury green Bentley.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ppropriating-black-culture.html#ixzz3fmxfj4kD


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Has anyone figured out why she hides her face? Or is she blocking flashes?


----------



## Ms Kiah

Ladybug09 said:


> I Know right!? I wouldn't even waste my breath on this forum...



Yeah I know but when I see certain comments and the automatic dismissal of the greater issue I feel compelled to say something.

Silly me but I absolutely knew it was coming.


----------



## ByeKitty

Ms Kiah said:


> Yeah I know but when I see certain comments and the automatic dismissal of the greater issue I feel compelled to say something.
> 
> Silly me but I absolutely knew it was coming.



I don't know what exactly you mean by "it", but I didn't see anyone going off on you?


----------



## usmcwifey

Ms Kiah said:


> Yeah I know but when I see certain comments and the automatic dismissal of the greater issue I feel compelled to say something.
> 
> 
> 
> Silly me but I absolutely knew it was coming.




What's the greater issue? Honestly this baffles me so much ....


----------



## Ms Kiah

ByeKitty said:


> I don't know what exactly you mean by "it", but I didn't see anyone going off on you?



Did I say anyone went off on me? I meant the comments about Amandla being out of line and having no idea why anyone's talking about it.



usmcwifey said:


> What's the greater issue? Honestly this baffles me so much ....



I'm sure it does baffle a lot of people but for others it's a consistent message about what's valued/trendsetting/beautiful when a white woman does something as opposed to a black woman. Honestly, I'm not even going to go into it anymore.

I don't even know why I even bothered coming into this thread.


----------



## ByeKitty

usmcwifey said:


> What's the greater issue? Honestly this baffles me so much ....



Ok, my take on it as an "outsider", correct me if I'm wrong: Some find it problematic when people automatically think of Bo Derek when they hear cornrows, because she is the one pretty white girl in a large pool of impressive black cornrow-wearers who probably deserve more recognition. I think there's a flaw in the thought process because the effect goes both ways. Yes, Bo Derek was striking and the hair was something out of the norm, and that's why people still remember her for that. In the black community braided hair is nothing earth shattering so people doing impressive things aren't necessarily remembered for their braided hairstyle. I know there's something else going on that causes some discontent: caucasians are a majority in the US and if Bo Derek were a black girl (or another minority) she wouldn't have had the exposure she had.

Either way. Why weren't people offended when J.Lo did it 10 years ago? I feel like people are becoming increasingly sensitive to people potentially "appropriating" cultures, and while it's good to point out that some things may be hurtful I don't believe it's healthy to be oversensitive and immediately assume racist or otherwise poor intentions.


----------



## berrydiva

*enters thread*

:ninja:

*exits thread*


----------



## usmcwifey

ByeKitty said:


> Ok, my take on it as an "outsider", correct me if I'm wrong: Some find it problematic when people automatically think of Bo Derek when they hear cornrows, because she is the one pretty white girl in a large pool of impressive black cornrow-wearers who probably deserve more recognition. I think there's a flaw in the thought process because the effect goes both ways. Yes, Bo Derek was striking and the hair was something out of the norm, and that's why people still remember her for that. In the black community braided hair is nothing earth shattering so people doing impressive things aren't necessarily remembered for their braided hairstyle. I know there's something else going on that causes some discontent: caucasians are a majority in the US and if Bo Derek were a black girl (or another minority) she wouldn't have had the exposure she had.
> 
> 
> 
> Either way. Why weren't people offended when J.Lo did it 10 years ago? I feel like people are becoming increasingly sensitive to people potentially "appropriating" cultures, and while it's good to point out that some things may be hurtful I don't believe it's healthy to be oversensitive and immediately assume racist or otherwise poor intentions.




I just think it's ridiculous....so many people did and still do it ....it's such a double standard to say they can't wear cornrows because its appropriates a certain culture that "certain" people don't belong to or understand....because then should Beyoncé not wear blonde hair? People remember Bo Derek (or at least I do) because she was a beautiful woman who sported a look uncommon to her at the time NOT because she started the trend ...most people I knew who wore Cornrows were not "of that culture" and some did it to simply help grow out their hair ...it's just absurd really....


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

usmcwifey said:


> I just think it's ridiculous....so many people did and still do it ....it's such a double standard to say they can't wear cornrows because its appropriates a certain culture that "certain" people don't belong to or understand....because then should Beyoncé not wear blonde hair? People remember Bo Derek (or at least I do) because she was a beautiful woman who sported a look uncommon to her at the time NOT because she started the trend ...most people I knew who wore Cornrows were not "of that culture" and some did it to simply help grow out their hair ...it's just absurd really....




Trust me people say Beyoncé shouldn't wear blonde. People also say African Americans shouldn't straighten their hair for the same reasons mentioned about Kylie.

Grrr I'm really not trying to get involved with this particular convo. I'm going to exit stage left now. My bad...


----------



## madeinnyc

Sasha2012 said:


> She found herself being dragged into an online row over the weekend after The Hunger Games star Amandla Stenberg accused her of 'appropriating black culture'.
> 
> 
> 
> And Kylie Jenner appeared to be trying to keep a low profile as she moved on from the incident by heading out for a date night with her rapper boyfriend Tyga on Sunday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> The pair were seen making their way out of the popular sushi restaurant, Nobu, in West Hollywood as 25-year-old Tyga drove his luxury green Bentley.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ppropriating-black-culture.html#ixzz3fmxfj4kD




Why is she still with this little boy who was sending dick pics to a transsexual and cheated on her? I'm honestly starting to feel very sorry for her. It's like no one in her family gives a **** about her and the only way she can get some attention or validation is from Tyga who is clearly no good for her. I pray that one day, she'll wake up and do something with her life.


----------



## usmcwifey

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Trust me people say Beyoncé shouldn't wear blonde. People also say African Americans shouldn't straighten their hair for the same reasons mentioned about Kylie.
> 
> Grrr I'm really not trying to get involved with this particular convo. I'm going to exit stage left now. My bad...




I just think it's crazy...anyone can wear their hair as they please without getting such backlash...trust me I can't believe my own mouth when I defend her because CLEARLY the girl has bigger issue than wearing a certain hairstyle lol


----------



## charmesh

This isn't about hair. This is about Jayden. They are just two little girls fighting over what teenage girls fight over online.


----------



## usmcwifey

charmesh said:


> This isn't about hair. This is about Jayden. They are just two little girls fighting over what teenage girls fight over online.




Then they're both dumb [emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> *enters thread*
> 
> :ninja:
> 
> *exits thread*




*waves*. Haven't seen you in a long time!


----------



## Encore Hermes

charmesh said:


> This isn't about hair. *This is about Jayden. * They are just two little girls fighting over what teenage girls fight over online.



Oh that's right, he just escorted her to her prom.


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> *waves*. Haven't seen you in a long time!



I've been lurking...we moved and I would rather had been at the dentist for each moment of it.


----------



## shiny_things

Considering how much surgery she's had at 17, she's going to completely ruin her face by 30. So sad.


----------



## CeeJay

I think Amanda is a very intelligent young gal, but honestly .. to think that Kylie would even understand her comment (after all - "appropriating"?) .. heck, that's more than 2 syllables!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> I've been lurking...we moved and I would rather had been at the dentist for each moment of it.




Yeah. Moving is pain in the behind. [emoji6].


----------



## shoegal

usmcwifey said:


> I just think it's ridiculous....so many people did and still do it ....it's such a double standard to say they can't wear cornrows because its appropriates a certain culture that "certain" people don't belong to or understand....because then should Beyoncé not wear blonde hair? People remember Bo Derek (or at least I do) because she was a beautiful woman who sported a look uncommon to her at the time NOT because she started the trend ...most people I knew who wore Cornrows were not "of that culture" and some did it to simply help grow out their hair ...it's just absurd really....




It's not really a double standard. People do say Beyoncé and others should let go of the blond. It has more to do with criticism of "black" hairstyles when worn by African Americans and only finding beauty in the "white" idea of hair or "black" styles and body types when, yes, appropriated by "white" culture. It's about giving credit where credit is due. And JLo is Puerto Rican so no reason for anyone to say anything. But from the outside looking in, it would appear to be a double standard. However the remark about Kylie doing something for the black community, umm I think we can pass on that.


----------



## charmesh

shoegal said:


> It's not really a double standard. People do say Beyoncé and others should let go of the blond. It has more to do with criticism of "black" hairstyles when worn by African Americans and only finding beauty in the "white" idea of hair or "black" styles and body types when, yes, appropriated by "white" culture. It's about giving credit where credit is due. And JLo is Puerto Rican so no reason for anyone to say anything. But from the outside looking in, it would appear to be a double standard. However the remark about Kylie doing something for the black community, umm I think we can pass on that.



Beyoncé should let go of the blond because it doesn't look as good as darker hair on her. The same can be said for a lot of white women who were blond as children & just can't let go of it.


----------



## shiny_things

Good Lord, people should be able to wear their hair how they want without people getting offended by it. Unless you're shaving racial slurs in to your hair, it really doesn't matter. It's just hair for goodness sake.


----------



## nastasja

madeinnyc said:


> Why is she still with this little boy who was sending dick pics...




I really wish curiosity hadn't gotten the best of me [emoji31](I need a throw-up emoji)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

berrydiva said:


> *enters thread*
> 
> :ninja:
> 
> *exits thread*



Exits alongside you.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Tap the post that you want to quote and click quote.



Thank you.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

usmcwifey said:


> I just think it's crazy...anyone can wear their hair as they please without getting such backlash...trust me I can't believe my own mouth when I defend her because CLEARLY the girl has bigger issue than wearing a certain hairstyle lol





charmesh said:


> This isn't about hair. This is about Jayden. They are just two little girls fighting over what teenage girls fight over online.





shiny_things said:


> Good Lord, people should be able to wear their hair how they want without people getting offended by it. Unless you're shaving racial slurs in to your hair, it really doesn't matter. It's just hair for goodness sake.



I completely agree and for the record, I have never, not then nor now, think there is anything attractive about Bo Derek. I thought it was ludicrous that every other white young female wanted to follow suit when her movie came out. I can totally understand why black female Americans would be upset because of all the attention she got over a hairstyle that has been around forever. That is why my first thought was of Bo Derek, because of all the attention that was given to her. It figures some would get b*tt hurt  and misconstrue my comment though.

You nailed it charmesh with your comment. This is nothing more than female rivalry between Kylie and whoever the other person is. Leave it to the media to blow things outta proportion.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Sasha2012 said:


> She found herself being dragged into an online row over the weekend after The Hunger Games star Amandla Stenberg accused her of 'appropriating black culture'.
> 
> And Kylie Jenner appeared to be trying to keep a low profile as she moved on from the incident by heading out for a date night with her rapper boyfriend Tyga on Sunday evening.
> 
> The pair were seen making their way out of the popular sushi restaurant, Nobu, in West Hollywood as 25-year-old Tyga drove his luxury green Bentley.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ppropriating-black-culture.html#ixzz3fmxfj4kD


 

Like the bag and like the shoes but don't like them together!


----------



## bag-princess

AECornell said:


> Sorry, but that Amandla girl is sort of intense. I've seen stuff that she's said in the past. I would take whatever she says with a grain of salt.
> 
> I oddly like Jadens outfit.* I don't know why*.




neither do i. 




Ms Kiah said:


> *Associating corn rows with Bo Derek? *I think this is the point and why people get upset at these culture vultures like Miley, Iggy and Kylie and the white media who hype them up as somehow being innovative and trendsetting. When really the only thing they do is rip off black culture and style.
> 
> Didn't a recent teen magazine try to imply that Kendall was revolutionary for wearing cornrows. *It's maddening because most people who praise the Jenner girls for their hairstyle would never ever praise a black woman.*
> 
> I understand Amandla's point. If you want to be down with the cause then be all the way down otherwise stay in your own ****ing lane.




Bo Derek - that is the craziest ish i have heard today!! 





FreeSpirit71 said:


> My take on it is its insulting when the media hold that person (for example Iggy Azalea) up as starting a trend and praise them, *then you have the flipside of denigrating that same trend on a person from the actual culture ie Giuiana Rancic's comments on Zendaya Coleman*




THIS THIS THIS!!!!


----------



## usmcwifey

shiny_things said:


> Good Lord, people should be able to wear their hair how they want without people getting offended by it. Unless you're shaving racial slurs in to your hair, it really doesn't matter. It's just hair for goodness sake.




Exactly...


----------



## littlerock

Wait, Bo Derek _wasn't_ the very first person to wear cornrows?


----------



## littlerock

^^ This is a joke. I just reaslized it may be taken serious. I'm sceered.


----------



## Jcave12

littlerock said:


> Wait, Bo Derek _wasn't_ the very first person to wear cornrows?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

littlerock said:


> ^^ This is a joke. I just reaslized it may be taken serious. I'm sceered.




They gon' get cha!! Hahaha


----------



## ilove2shop247

Isn't she wearing her hair that way to get her weave/fake hair sewn in?


----------



## tweegy

Wait, is this life right now?? Am I reading all this drama and debate about corn rows??? As in the hair style? [emoji52]


----------



## labelwhore04

Who the heck is Bo Dereck?? It sounded like a name of a white rapper until i googled it and realized it was a woman lol!


----------



## NY_Mami

Ms Kiah said:


> Associating corn rows with Bo Derek? I think this is the point and why people get upset at these culture vultures like Miley, Iggy and Kylie and the white media who hype them up as somehow being innovative and trendsetting. When really the only thing they do is rip off black culture and style.
> 
> Didn't a recent teen magazine try to imply that Kendall was revolutionary for wearing cornrows. It's maddening because most people who praise the Jenner girls for their hairstyle would never ever praise a black woman.
> 
> I understand Amandla's point. If you want to be down with the cause then be all the way down otherwise stay in your own ****ing lane.


 
This all day...


----------



## NY_Mami

She looks like a plum fool still rolling with Tyga after Sextgate.... he would be gone...


----------



## Coach Lover Too

littlerock said:


> ^^ This is a joke. I just reaslized it may be taken serious. I'm sceered.



I hear ya. Be careful what you say. Sometimes things get lost in translation.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

labelwhore04 said:


> Who the heck is Bo Dereck?? It sounded like a name of a white rapper until i googled it and realized it was a woman lol!


----------



## Sasha2012

She may be just shy of her 18th birthday but Kylie Jenner is already working harder than most.

The youngest member of the 'klan' was seen heading to yet more filming of reality show Keeping Up With The Kardashians on Monday in some sky high heels.

The 17-year-old brunette wore a pair of thigh high boots which she teamed with a simple white shirt dress ensemble.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ashians-set-date-beau-Tyga.html#ixzz3fpzJkrD4


----------



## lizmil

That made me laugh.. Workin' or workin "it" a la Pretty Woman.  And if Tyga drives a Bentley is that cultural appropriation?  Not a serious question, I'm joking.


----------



## NY_Mami

Sasha2012 said:


> She may be just shy of her 18th birthday but Kylie Jenner is already working harder than most.
> 
> The youngest member of the 'klan' was seen heading to yet more filming of reality show Keeping Up With The Kardashians on Monday in some sky high heels.
> 
> The 17-year-old brunette wore a pair of thigh high boots which she teamed with a simple white shirt dress ensemble.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ashians-set-date-beau-Tyga.html#ixzz3fpzJkrD4



I'm sorry but I'm still trying to figure out what she does, compared to Kendall's modeling career, all she has going for herself is social media. It reminds me of that gif I saw on tumblr of them doing an interview and the interviewer was gushing with Kendall about the details of her modeling career, then he goes to Kylie and says _"and you... Well your tumblr is amazing"_....

But we all know she is probably plotting to be just as scandalous as Kim...


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been working hard in Europe for the past week building up her already impressive modelling portfolio.

And even as her latest high fashion shoot attracts backlash from fans, Kendall Jenner didn't let the hate get her down as she got stuck into another long day of work in London on Monday.

The 19-year-old model dressed down in slim-fit checked trousers as she arrived back at her hotel, matching her mum Kris who had toned down her flamboyant weekend wardrobe for a return to all-black as she accompanied her daughter to a shoot.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sh-latest-fashion-campaign.html#ixzz3fqGREM6K


----------



## Sasha2012

As a member of one of the most famous reality family's in the world, appearance is everything.

So in keeping with the high maintenance it takes to be a Kardashian, Kylie Jenner headed to the nail salon on Monday.

The 17-year-old stopped off at the Nail Bar and Beauty Lounge in Beverly Hills to enjoy some pampering.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ilming-Keeping-Kardashians.html#ixzz3fqSMRl3m


----------



## myown

is she on the pot?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The pot? As in weed?


----------



## CobaltBlu

that is a terrible manicure. Even notwithstanding the length, the polish is a mess.

Kendall dresses appropriately.

Thats all I got.

I'll leave now. You all turn out the lights and lock the door when you are done, K?


----------



## nastasja

myown said:


> is she on the pot?






FreeSpirit71 said:


> The pot? As in weed?




Haha, I think she means in the last pic, it looks like she's on the toilet.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

killerlife said:


> Haha, I think she means in the last pic, it looks like she's on the toilet.



Ha! Yep, probably....lol. My bad.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

What an exhausting life to lead.
Said no one ever.


----------



## michie

CobaltBlu said:


> that is a terrible manicure. Even notwithstanding the length, the polish is a mess.
> 
> Kendall dresses appropriately.
> 
> Thats all I got.
> 
> I'll leave now. You all turn out the lights and lock the door when you are done, K?



They always seem to find the worst nail techs. The polish job is awful, her nail shape should probably be more tapered to complement her hands but, worst of all,  her eponychium is totally gone,  hence the swelling at the cuticle area. SMH. What's the sense in flaunting all this money via clothing, accessories and cars and your nails look like sh!t???


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> As a member of one of the most famous reality family's in the world, appearance is everything.
> 
> 
> 
> So in keeping with the high maintenance it takes to be a Kardashian, Kylie Jenner headed to the nail salon on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> The 17-year-old stopped off at the Nail Bar and Beauty Lounge in Beverly Hills to enjoy some pampering.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ilming-Keeping-Kardashians.html#ixzz3fqSMRl3m




Khloe's nails look better ..


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I see those braids didn't last long after Amandla's snatching on IG.


----------



## apple.chic

I love Amandla.


----------



## whimsic

Lol at the dailyfail quoting some posts from a forum criticising the Fendi campaign and calling it a backlash just to create a story. It was so boring no one even cared.


----------



## charmesh

lizmil said:


> That made me laugh.. Workin' or workin "it" a la Pretty Woman.  And if Tyga drives a Bentley is that cultural appropriation?  Not a serious question, I'm joking.


I'm wondering who loaned the Bentley to him. We know from all the lawsuits that he can't afford one.


----------



## Jikena

Is she really wearing a transparent bra with that side boob shirt ? Oo


----------



## VickyB

Kylie's nails are revolting. Also, what up with the side less t-shirt? Is it necessary to be exposing her bra like that??? I give up on this child. She's an idiot.


----------



## knasarae

Sasha2012 said:


> She's been working hard in Europe for the past week building up her already impressive modelling portfolio.
> 
> And even as her latest high fashion shoot attracts backlash from fans, Kendall Jenner didn't let the hate get her down as she got stuck into another long day of work in London on Monday.
> 
> The 19-year-old model dressed down in slim-fit checked trousers as she arrived back at her hotel, matching her mum Kris who had toned down her flamboyant weekend wardrobe for a return to all-black as she accompanied her daughter to a shoot.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sh-latest-fashion-campaign.html#ixzz3fqGREM6K



I'm sorry but that photo of the girl with what appears to be an iphone 6 plus right up in Kendall's face... I'm so glad I'm not famous cause I would've smacked that phone away so HARD.


----------



## usmcwifey

knasarae said:


> I'm sorry but that photo of the girl with what appears to be an iphone 6 plus right up in Kendall's face... I'm so glad I'm not famous cause I would've smacked that phone away so HARD.




I noticed that too....talk about "all up in your face" ...


----------



## charmesh

knasarae said:


> I'm sorry but that photo of the girl with what appears to be an iphone 6 plus right up in Kendall's face... I'm so glad I'm not famous cause I would've smacked that phone away so HARD.



They pay all those big bodyguards to make themselves seem important. Why make them actually work? Why have bodyguards if they can't keep someone out of your personal space?  Maybe if they did something besides carry bags kim wouldn't always be getting attacked.  What ever happened to that kid who Kanye had to beat up to protect her honor anyway?


----------



## poopsie

Jikena said:


> Is she really wearing a transparent bra with that side boob shirt ? Oo





At least she is _wearing_ a bra. In another year or so that will probably change.


----------



## AshTx.1

Sasha2012 said:


> As a member of one of the most famous reality family's in the world, appearance is everything.
> 
> So in keeping with the high maintenance it takes to be a Kardashian, Kylie Jenner headed to the nail salon on Monday.
> 
> The 17-year-old stopped off at the Nail Bar and Beauty Lounge in Beverly Hills to enjoy some pampering.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ilming-Keeping-Kardashians.html#ixzz3fqSMRl3m



Holy crap her nose looks tiny.


----------



## schadenfreude

I made the mistake of going to this crappy nail place by the university today and this snotty little B next to me got that identical mani, long and tapered/square, opaque white. I don't get out much but to see a Kylie Kopykat on the hoof was really surprising. Kids *are* actually emulating her style. May God help us all.


----------



## mrsinsyder

The snapchat video of Kendall driving (?) with her leg out of the window is sickening. And if she wasn't driving, Kylie was while filming it.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

mrsinsyder said:


> The snapchat video of Kendall driving (?) with her leg out of the window is sickening. And if she wasn't driving, Kylie was while filming it.



Like father, like daughter.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

That article said she's thinking of shaving her head *again.* When did Kylie ever shave her head?? I musta missed that one.


----------



## charmesh

schadenfreude said:


> I made the mistake of going to this crappy nail place by the university today and this snotty little B next to me got that identical mani, long and tapered/square, opaque white. I don't get out much but to see a Kylie Kopykat on the hoof was really surprising. Kids *are* actually emulating her style. May God help us all.



I don't think she's copying Kylie. It's a style that is popular, even though it's ugly, & Kylie is just jumping on the trend train. They don't start trends.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Kylie'S jeans are nice


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

knasarae said:


> I'm sorry but that photo of the girl with what appears to be an iphone 6 plus right up in Kendall's face... I'm so glad I'm not famous cause I would've smacked that phone away so HARD.




Ugh right! So freaking invasive. Some people have NO sense of personal space. Famous or not she was way too close for comfort.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Sasha2012 said:


> *She may be just shy of her 18th birthday but Kylie Jenner is already working harder than most.*
> 
> The youngest member of the 'klan' was seen heading to yet more filming of reality show Keeping Up With The Kardashians on Monday in some sky high heels.
> 
> The 17-year-old brunette wore a pair of thigh high boots which she teamed with a simple white shirt dress ensemble.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ashians-set-date-beau-Tyga.html#ixzz3fpzJkrD4



Oh that was just too much  The DM really gets me sometimes.


----------



## SpeedyJC

NY_Mami said:


> I'm sorry but I'm still trying to figure out what she does, compared to Kendall's modeling career, all she has going for herself is social media. It reminds me of that gif I saw on tumblr of them doing an interview and the interviewer was gushing with Kendall about the details of her modeling career, then he goes to Kylie and says _"and you... Well your tumblr is amazing"_....
> 
> But we all know she is probably plotting to be just as scandalous as Kim...



I think Kylie is totally going to go the scandal route I mean it seems like she doesn't really have anything else going for her.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been enjoying a whirlwind visit to London with her mother Kris Jenner in tow.

But the fun was over for Kendall Jenner as she jetted out of Heathrow airport in the capital bright and early on Tuesday morning.

The 19-year-old model looked stylish as ever in a simple outfit comprising black leggings, a white T-shirt and a smart coat.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-leaves-London-Kris-Jenner.html#ixzz3fvoQYLn8


----------



## tulipfield

Kendall looks pretty in the Fendi shoot.


----------



## zen1965

tulipfield said:


> kendall looks pretty in the fendi shoot.




+1


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Beverly Hills. (July 14)


----------



## labelwhore04

Ummm ok then


----------



## redney

So she departed from London on Tuesday morning on an 11 hour flight to LAX, landed, changed and went shopping in BH before sundown same day. 

Ummm. OK.

The thirst is real.


----------



## myown

a top I would never wear


----------



## Bentley1

I see she's out advertising.


----------



## shazzy99

And here I thought Kylie would be the one walking around with no bra on, parading her wares [emoji13].


----------



## Jikena

Wow. I thought Kendall was the most pudic one. Wtf is that shirt. And it's not taped ? I don't understand this....


----------



## Lounorada

Kendull reminding us all that she's just as thirsty as the rest of her family.


----------



## ByeKitty

Yeah if you needed another reminder that Kendall is not the brightest bulb, there's this:


*Kendall Jenner sparks outrage online after Kylie posts confusing video of the model 'driving with her leg out the window'*

Kendall Jenner sparked both outrage and confusion with a short video of her appearing to drive erratically.
The 19-year-old's sister Kylie posted a clip on Snapchat showing the model apparently driving with both of her hands off the wheel and her left leg sticking out of the window.
While it is unclear if the video image had been flipped, with Kendall actually in the passenger seat, the Snapchat nonetheless caught the attention and criticism of fans online.

The bizarre and confusing video sees Kendall yelling: 'I fixed it! I f**king fixed it!'
What she is referring to is unclear as well as how she might be driving in such a compromised position, if she is driving at all.
Nonetheless, the clip raised more than a few eyebrows, with many comments citing the apparently poor driving technique.
DailyMail.com has contacted reps for Kendall Jenner.

The video was captured and posted by the Instagram account KylizzleSnapchats, which posts nearly everything Kylie related.
One commenter wrote: 'Drivin like an idiot ?...not funny'.
While another viciously commented: 'your dad killed someone for not paying attention to the road.' 
The reference was to the fatal crash Kylie and Kendall's parent Caitlyn Jenner was involved in earlier this year.

[...]

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...o-model-driving-leg-window.html#ixzz3fxynVVrz 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Jikena said:


> Wow. I thought Kendall was the most pudic one. Wtf is that shirt. And it's not taped ? I don't understand this....



No I don't think it's taped, ewww... she's probably just wearing pasties or something.


----------



## schadenfreude

charmesh said:


> I don't think she's copying Kylie. It's a style that is popular, even though it's ugly, & Kylie is just jumping on the trend train. They don't start trends.



God, I hope you're right.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

What's up with this family?!?! They each try to outdo the others in the slutty department.
Unreal.


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> Beverly Hills. (July 14)


----------



## kittenslingerie

Kendall looks like a flat chested bimbo in that horrid top.


----------



## guccimamma

she looks comfortable and unrestricted. that's the best i got.


----------



## Sassys

uh, they said they weren't doing red carpet bacause it is about Caityln and not them. I swear they lie about EVERYTHING.


----------



## charmesh

Sassys said:


> uh, they said they weren't doing red carpet bacause it is about Caityln and not them. I swear they lie about EVERYTHING.


Husband hunting


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Let's talk pure fashion here for a minute - _both_ of those dresses are horrible. Kendall's makeup is nice, Kylie has (once again) over done the fake tan and heavy contouring.


----------



## NY_Mami

charmesh said:


> Husband hunting


 
LOL... Exactly what I was saying as well...


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> uh, they said they weren't doing red carpet bacause it is about Caityln and not them. *I swear they lie about EVERYTHING*.




that is the kardashian/jenner way!


----------



## blackkitty4378

ByeKitty said:


> Yeah if you needed another reminder that Kendall is not the brightest bulb, there's this:
> 
> 
> *Kendall Jenner sparks outrage online after Kylie posts confusing video of the model 'driving with her leg out the window'*
> 
> Kendall Jenner sparked both outrage and confusion with a short video of her appearing to drive erratically.
> The 19-year-old's sister Kylie posted a clip on Snapchat showing the model apparently driving with both of her hands off the wheel and her left leg sticking out of the window.
> While it is unclear if the video image had been flipped, with Kendall actually in the passenger seat, the Snapchat nonetheless caught the attention and criticism of fans online.
> 
> The bizarre and confusing video sees Kendall yelling: 'I fixed it! I f**king fixed it!'
> What she is referring to is unclear as well as how she might be driving in such a compromised position, if she is driving at all.
> Nonetheless, the clip raised more than a few eyebrows, with many comments citing the apparently poor driving technique.
> DailyMail.com has contacted reps for Kendall Jenner.
> 
> The video was captured and posted by the Instagram account KylizzleSnapchats, which posts nearly everything Kylie related.
> One commenter wrote: 'Drivin like an idiot ?...not funny'.
> While another viciously commented: 'your dad killed someone for not paying attention to the road.'
> The reference was to the fatal crash Kylie and Kendall's parent Caitlyn Jenner was involved in earlier this year.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...o-model-driving-leg-window.html#ixzz3fxynVVrz
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



Stupid breeds stupid. Their dad just killed someone. There's so many other things they could do for attention, yet they have to post stupid snap chats of them driving like this. They need to learn some respect even if it was never taught to them.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/07/15/kendall-kylie-jenner-hits-the-espys-2015-to-support-caitlyn/

Kendall and Kylie Jenner pair up for the red carpet at the 2015 ESPY Awards on Wednesday night (July 15) at the Microsoft Theater in Los Angeles.

The 19-year-old model and 17-year-old reality star stepped out to support their parent Caitlyn, who is being honored with the Arthur Ashe Courage Award.

no hands and a leg out the window?! I know you guys think I am EXTREMELY talented but Im not THAT talented people, Kendall tweeted earlier in the day.


----------



## poopsie

Kendall looks so cute in that next to last pic.  Kylie looks like her face is frozen-----------I don't think her smug expressionless expression changed once. She is very much Kimmie's protege


----------



## bag-princess

i am really feeling that dress kendall has on!  giving me a young morticia adams kind of updated vibe.


----------



## cristincline

That dress is doing Kylie no favors....


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/brody-jenner-makes-inappropriate-comment-6064837

*Brody Jenner makes inappropriate comment about younger sisters Kendall and Kylie, claiming they could 'teach him things' about sex*

Brody Jenner has exclusively told Mirror Online that he would be proud if his teenage sisters Kendall and Kylie made a sex show.

The reality star, who is currently promoting his new four-part series Sex With Brody, also admitted the girls are probably more qualified than he is to talk about "taboo subjects".

He explained: "Do you seriously think they don't know what's up? They could teach me things!

"I mean, look at their older sisters [Khloe, Kourtney and Kim Kardashian]. Are you kidding me?"

In his new X-rated show for E!, Brody dishes the dirt on everything from making sex tapes to sleeping with his ex-girlfriends.

And should his younger siblings follow in his footsteps, he'd be pouring them a glass of champagne.

"I'd be supportive if that's what they wanted to do," he added. "I'd congratulate them - especially if they did what I did and put an entire project together from beginning to end."

With regards to his sex tape, if any admirers were hoping to get a sneak peak of the US star in action then they'll be waiting a long time as he's since destroyed the footage.

"I literally filmed it when I was like 17-years-old," he revealed. "I was a child and I got rid of it afterwards. I think a lot of kids that age have probably done the same. But I never had any intention of putting it out there."

Going back to his new sex chat show, Brody added: "It's about very taboo subjects which not a lot of people talk about," added Brody. "I do get a grilling and some of it can be uncomfortable - but not as uncomfortable as when people write stories about me that simply aren't true!"

Joined by relationship therapist Dr Mike Dow and actress Stevie Ryan, no subject is off limits - especially when it comes to his private life.

With that in mind, Mirror Online couldn't resist asking if he'd ever watched his former stepsister Kim Kardashian's sex tape.

"No, absolutely not," he insisted. "I steered away from that!"

Sex with Brody premieres Sunday 19 July at 11pm on E!.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

They look ridiculous at the ESPYs, but Kendall's casual outfit is cute.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kylie wants to be Kim so bad, smh.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kylie wants to be Kim so bad, smh.



Kris wants her to be Kim Jr too. $$$$$


----------



## charmesh

Kendall may have been good enough to be Kunty Karl's bride at the couture, but when it came time to choose a new face for the brand he chose Lily Rose Depp. I think he's just using her to get free press. And where it really matters Kendall is not what Chanel wants to represent.


----------



## GoGlam

Kylie will have the rest of her life after her 20s to dress in that gown.  Why not wear something fun and young! Kendall's is a great mix of high fashion and young.


----------



## labelwhore04

I find both their dresses to be OTT and a tad inappropriate for the occasion. They were there to support their dad, they could've toned it down a bit.


----------



## pukasonqo

kendall is doing the morticia look
kylie is going undercover as a disco ball


----------



## shiny_things

Kendall looks like she's had fillers. Shame.

Ha, Brody's just called his sisters whores!


----------



## tulipfield

Kendall.  I feel conflicted about her bc sometimes I think she's pretty but on the other hand she's also the sibling who most resembles Kris.  >.>


----------



## Coach Lover Too

labelwhore04 said:


> I find both their dresses to be OTT and a tad inappropriate for the occasion. They were there to support their dad, they could've toned it down a bit.



I agree. This family has to be the number one family for narcissism. Every.single.one.of.them.


----------



## knasarae

From Olivier's Instagram


----------



## californiaCRUSH

shiny_things said:


> Kendall looks like she's had fillers. Shame.
> 
> Ha, Brody's just called his sisters whores!



I mean ... is he lying?


----------



## Jikena

knasarae said:


> From Olivier's Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3066477



I like it.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

So Kylie is a model now


----------



## whimsic

Kendall has nice arched eyebrows now and her nose is no longer big for her face. She's had a lot of work and its anhuge improvement. 

That Balmain ad is disgusting.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

His obsession has reached a new level.


----------



## Lounorada

Just when you think Olivier can't drag Balmain down to a lower, tackier level than it already is, he does. Kylie and Kendull, I mean really?  Although, I'm not really surprised.

I don't understand how people think Kylie is better at modelling than Kendull, because that Balmain picture shows they are both as boring, lifeless and unable to pose, as each other.

The only good thing about the Balmain campaign is the Smalls sisters (Joan Smalls and her sister Erika)- who are slaaaaying all over the Jenner thot-twins and showing them how it's done.


----------



## YSoLovely

If you think Kylie & Kendall are bad, you should check out the Hadid sister's shot. 

Olivier and his pop culture obsession are cringeworthy.

Sloan and her sis are the campaign's only saving grace...


----------



## Jayne1

knasarae said:


> From Olivier's Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3066477



Which one is Kylie? I don't know who they look like, but they don't look like themselves.


----------



## michie

I only knew it was Kylie because of the nails.


----------



## knasarae

Jayne1 said:


> Which one is Kylie? I don't know who they look like, but they don't look like themselves.



Kylie's on top.


----------



## Jayne1

knasarae said:


> Kylie's on top.



Thanks.

Why do they stretch her neck, like that?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That looked like Khloe on the bottom from my phone. They're all starting to morph into one another.


----------



## knasarae

Jayne1 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Why do they stretch her neck, like that?



Now that, I can't answer lol.


----------



## dangerouscurves

labelwhore04 said:


> I find both their dresses to be OTT and a tad inappropriate for the occasion. They were there to support their dad, they could've toned it down a bit.




That's what I thought as well, especially Khole and Kylie.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I hate what he did for Fall so IDC about the campaign or who he chose to wear those ugly a$$ clothes.


----------



## Bentley1

lounorada said:


> just when you think olivier can't drag balmain down to a lower, tackier level than it already is, he does. Kylie and kendull, i mean really?  Although, i'm not really surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand how people think kylie is better at modelling than kendull, because that balmain picture shows they are both as boring, lifeless and unable to pose, as each other.
> 
> 
> 
> The only good thing about the balmain campaign is the smalls sisters (joan smalls and her sister erika)- who are slaaaaying all over the jenner thot-twins and showing them how it's done.




+1


----------



## knasarae

Yea it's not just Kendall & Kylie. He posted the Smalls sisters and Bella and Gigi.


----------



## maudlin18

How is Kylie serving more face in that Balmain picture tho but Kendall is the high fashion model lmao

dkm


----------



## shoegal

Love Joan and her sister


----------



## lovemysavior

Is she grabbing her boob?


----------



## StopHammertime

They both look like Eva Green LOL.


----------



## Sasha2012

After receiving comments about her erratic driving, Kendall Jenner chose to keep her legs safely inside her car.

On Thursday, the 19-year-old supermodel was spotted arriving at Joan's On Third restaurant in Los Angeles with sister Kylie Jenner, a day after their father Caitlyn Jenner was honored at the ESPY Awards.

En route to the eatery, the 17-year-old reality star shared numerous videos on her Snapchat account showing her big sister behind the wheel singing along to a French Montana featured single.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...king-concerns-safe-driving.html#ixzz3g6ts6DRJ


----------



## aleksandras

shoegal said:


> Love Joan and her sister



They are superb in this campaign!! The other sisters not so much,


----------



## Cocolicious

Sasha2012 said:


> After receiving comments about her erratic driving, Kendall Jenner chose to keep her legs safely inside her car.
> 
> On Thursday, the 19-year-old supermodel was spotted arriving at Joan's On Third restaurant in Los Angeles with sister Kylie Jenner, a day after their father Caitlyn Jenner was honored at the ESPY Awards.
> 
> En route to the eatery, the 17-year-old reality star shared numerous videos on her Snapchat account showing her big sister behind the wheel singing along to a French Montana featured single.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...king-concerns-safe-driving.html#ixzz3g6ts6DRJ



The one with the big lips looks like a blow up doll.


----------



## Jikena

I like those 3 Balmain pictures


----------



## dooneybaby

labelwhore04 said:


> Ummm ok then


----------



## glamourous1098

Sasha2012 said:


> After receiving comments about her erratic driving, Kendall Jenner chose to keep her legs safely inside her car.
> 
> On Thursday, the 19-year-old supermodel was spotted arriving at Joan's On Third restaurant in Los Angeles with sister Kylie Jenner, a day after their father Caitlyn Jenner was honored at the ESPY Awards.
> 
> En route to the eatery, the 17-year-old reality star shared numerous videos on her Snapchat account showing her big sister behind the wheel singing along to a French Montana featured single.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...king-concerns-safe-driving.html#ixzz3g6ts6DRJ



I'm really disappointed that Kylie is wearing those sunglasses because I wanted them....


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> After receiving comments about her erratic driving, Kendall Jenner chose to keep her legs safely inside her car.
> 
> On Thursday, the 19-year-old supermodel was spotted arriving at Joan's On Third restaurant in Los Angeles with sister Kylie Jenner, a day after their father Caitlyn Jenner was honored at the ESPY Awards.
> 
> En route to the eatery, the 17-year-old reality star shared numerous videos on her Snapchat account showing her big sister behind the wheel singing along to a French Montana featured single.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...king-concerns-safe-driving.html#ixzz3g6ts6DRJ


Kylie's face is already looking jacked up...


But i also want their bags too..... want them now... *sniff sniff*


----------



## Lounorada

Another pic from the Balmain campaign....







tumblr


Close your legs Kendull. 
The whole campaign looks cheap, no comment on the ghastly clothes.
Joan Smalls & her sister Erika are the _only_ positive thing about the entire thing.


----------



## YSoLovely

Joan owns the group shot. 

The other Hadid sister is so ugly omg. :weird:


----------



## aleksandras

Kylie looks so out of place in that group shot. Kendall's just awkward and boring... Even the Hadids look more like models there.


----------



## knasarae

Lounorada said:


> Another pic from the Balmain campaign....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr
> 
> 
> Close your legs Kendull.
> The whole campaign looks cheap, no comment on the ghastly clothes.
> Joan Smalls & her sister Erika are the _only_ positive thing about the entire thing.



I know Joan got Nicki Minaj playing in her head in that shot... "All these bishes are my sons"


----------



## knics33

Lol at Kendall... I just can't. Her awkward, trying to be sexy pose is comical. I will never understand why any high end designer would want anything Kardashian/Jenner related to be associated with a campaign. My eyes immediately go to Gigi... she is stunning IMO.


----------



## jun3machina

Kendall looks like Sandra Bullock in that black gown. Wtf did she do to her face?!


----------



## ByeKitty

Kylie's lips look freshly done... She looks like a porn star. I just know many dirty ole men out there have inappropriate thoughts about, y'know, how she could put those to use. And she's young and naive and it seems like she doesn't realize how she comes across. I'm not prude, that's not it, but I can tell what her doctor is modeling her after. It's disrespectful to her femininity and she doesn't realize it because she may not be the brightest and certainly hasn't come into her own yet.


----------



## Swanky

*Kendall Jenner I Got a New Accessory ...A Nipple Ring!!!
*





Kendall Jenner is officially attached ... to a nipple ring!
It was semi-apparent when the 19-year-old walked the red carpet before the ESPYs. There was a faint trace of what looked like metal balls in the nipple area.
Our Kardashian sources say it's the real deal. The 2 balls that were evident are the ends to a bar that goes right through her left nipple.
Turns out Kendall is following in her little sister's footsteps. Kylie got her piercing earlier this year. 





Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3gDbNARn8


----------



## Bentley1

Are nipple and navel rings still a thing? I thought they stopped being "cool" like over a decade ago. 
I forgot I even had a navel ring back in college lol


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Bentley1 said:


> Are nipple and navel rings still a thing? I thought they stopped being "cool" like over a decade ago.
> I forgot I even had a navel ring back in college lol



Um yeah..agree...lol. I had mine in the 90's and only took it out in 2006 when I fell pregnant with my eldest son.


----------



## ByeKitty

Well, things like these can make a comeback obviously... I don't think the navel piercings are a thing but nipple piercings kind of are among "edgy kids". Rihanna also has them.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

ByeKitty said:


> Well, things like these can make a comeback obviously... I don't think the navel piercings are a thing but nipple piercings kind of are among "edgy kids". Rihanna also has them.



Oh I know. I was being facetious . What goes around, always comes back around.


----------



## Bentley1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Um yeah..agree...lol. I had mine in the 90's and only took it out in 2006 when I fell pregnant with my eldest son.




Lol, yeah, I took mine out over a decade ago after I had my fun with it and realized that it was sort of becoming a little too trendy at that point.


----------



## ByeKitty

I remember wanting one when I was little... I was a big fan of Britney Spears. Beyoncé also had one.


----------



## terebina786

I still have mine but I also forget I have them sometimes.


----------



## Jayne1

Bentley1 said:


> Are nipple and navel rings still a thing? I thought they stopped being "cool" like over a decade ago.
> I forgot I even had a navel ring back in college lol



I find nipple rings not to be in the same league as a naval ring. 

Naval rings, at the time, were fashionable because anyone who thought they had a nice stomach wanted to wear low cut jeans and crop tops and a naval ring looked edgy and cool&#8230; but nipple rings are more sexual. 

If I had a daughter, (I only have boys) I would not want her to get a nipple ring, but a naval ring seems more harmless, for want of a better word.

Am I just old and don't understand things?  Aren't nipple rings more erotic and kinda wrong, especially on an underage girl?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

terebina786 said:


> I still have mine but I also forget I have them sometimes.



I forget about mine, too. For the last three years I've had the same tiny little bar in there so that it doesn't close up but I think I'll take it out before the year is over. I've had it almost 10 years, I'm over it. 

For some reason Kendall getting her nip pierced surprises me. I would've never guessed....

I've had my nipple pierced since I was 19/20. I keep saying I'm going to get the other one pierced but I keep punking out...which means it's probably not gonna happen.


----------



## tnguye78

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I forget about mine, too. For the last three years I've had the same tiny little bar in there so that it doesn't close up but I think I'll take it out before the year is over. I've had it almost 10 years, I'm over it.
> 
> For some reason Kendall getting her nip pierced surprises me. I would've never guessed....
> 
> I've had my nipple pierced since I was 19/20. I keep saying I'm going to get the other one pierced but I keep punking out...which means it's probably not gonna happen.



I had my left one pierced years ago and did not do my right one because it hurt so much! I have had many other piercings done but the nipple was by far my most painful.


----------



## Sasha2012

Known for her effortlessly cool sense of style, Kendall Jenner lived up to her reputation, modelling a chic look during a casual errand.

Accompanied by close pal Hailey Baldwin, the 19-year-old model was seen hitting the shops in Beverly Hills, California on Friday afternoon.

The beautiful star sported form-fitting denim jeans and a plain white vest top, elongating her lean and slender limbs in an eye-catching pair of spiked heels.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-close-pal-Hailey-Baldwin.html#ixzz3gGhqqPBN


----------



## AEGIS

michie said:


> They always seem to find the worst nail techs. The polish job is awful, her nail shape should probably be more tapered to complement her hands but, worst of all,  her eponychium is totally gone,  hence the swelling at the cuticle area. SMH. What's the sense in flaunting all this money via clothing, accessories and cars and your nails look like sh!t???




her nails look awful and idc why they go to such cheap salons




Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Kendall Jenner I Got a New Accessory ...A Nipple Ring!!!
> *
> ll-media.tmz.com/2015/07/17/0717-kendall-jenner-getty-4.jpg
> Kendall Jenner is officially attached ... to a nipple ring!
> It was semi-apparent when the 19-year-old walked the red carpet before the ESPYs. There was a faint trace of what looked like metal balls in the nipple area.
> Our Kardashian sources say it's the real deal. The 2 balls that were evident are the ends to a bar that goes right through her left nipple.
> Turns out Kendall is following in her little sister's footsteps. Kylie got her piercing earlier this year.
> ll-media.tmz.com/2015/07/17/0717-kylie-jenner-nipple-ring-instagram-7.jpg
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3gDbNARn8




revealing ur nipple ring on a night about your dad? nice.


----------



## Bentley1

Jayne1 said:


> I find nipple rings not to be in the same league as a naval ring.
> 
> Naval rings, at the time, were fashionable because anyone who thought they had a nice stomach wanted to wear low cut jeans and crop tops and a naval ring looked edgy and cool but nipple rings are more sexual.
> 
> If I had a daughter, (I only have boys) I would not want her to get a nipple ring, but a naval ring seems more harmless, for want of a better word.
> 
> Am I just old and don't understand things?  Aren't nipple rings more erotic and kinda wrong, especially on an underage girl?
> 
> ll-media.tmz.com/2015/07/17/0717-kylie-jenner-nipple-ring-instagram-7.jpg




Yeah, I think nipple rings are meant to be more erotic whereas navel rings are more of a fashion statement, a dated one at this point, imo. 
In general, the piercing trend really took a nosedive in LA many years ago. It peaked then it fizzled, Tats sort of took over. 
I Wonder if we'll see them getting any of those. Kendall definitely shouldn't bc she actually has a legitimate career as a high fashion model, but I wouldn't be surprised to see Kylie getting some ink. She seems like a sleeve kinda gal to me.


----------



## br00kelynx

Ugh nipple piercings, how can it be legal for someone to touch an underage boob to pierce it. Hope tongue rings/eyebrow piercings don't make a comeback


----------



## Jayne1

Bentley1 said:


> Yeah, I think nipple rings are meant to be more erotic whereas navel rings are more of a fashion statement, a dated one at this point, imo.
> In general, the piercing trend really took a nosedive in LA many years ago. It peaked then it fizzled, Tats sort of took over.
> I Wonder if we'll see them getting any of those. Kendall definitely shouldn't bc she actually has a legitimate career as a high fashion model, but I wouldn't be surprised to see Kylie getting some ink. She seems like a sleeve kinda gal to me.



I always thought naval piercings fell out of favour because women started covering their mid sections with a more high rise pant and why get a piercing if no one can see it.  (That's my problem with tats. People who get them want to show them off and they are always walking around half naked, to do so. I don't always want to see their bare arms, what can I say.  lol)

I can't see Kylie getting a sleeve, it's too permanent and nothing about this young girl is permanent.


----------



## Bentley1

Jayne1 said:


> I always thought naval piercings fell out of favour because women started covering their mid sections with a more high rise pant and why get a piercing if no one can see it.  (That's my problem with tats. People who get them want to show them off and they are always walking around half naked, to do so. I don't always want to see their bare arms, what can I say.  lol)
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see Kylie getting a sleeve, it's too permanent and nothing about this young girl is permanent.




I took my navel ring out bc I had my fun with it, then every jane and Mary was starting to get one and it just lost it's flavor for me. 
Then the trend just died all together around me. Maybe bc of clothing, but I think it just peaked and died out like most trends do. The novelty wore off. 

I dunno, Kylie is a bit of a wild one. Nothing that girl does would surprise me. lol


----------



## Lounorada

Blind item I saw recently:


_'This month away from being a porn star reality star is funnelling money hand over fist to her dead broke boyfriend who likes to pretend he is rich.'_


----------



## pukasonqo

Sasha2012 said:


> Known for her effortlessly cool sense of style, Kendall Jenner lived up to her reputation, modelling a chic look during a casual errand.
> 
> 
> 
> Accompanied by close pal Hailey Baldwin, the 19-year-old model was seen hitting the shops in Beverly Hills, California on Friday afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> The beautiful star sported form-fitting denim jeans and a plain white vest top, elongating her lean and slender limbs in an eye-catching pair of spiked heels.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-close-pal-Hailey-Baldwin.html#ixzz3gGhqqPBN




the truck driver kollection, only missing are the flannel shirt and the truckie's hat
sorry, but her reputation is as a model, wearing someone else's choices and designs, they make it sound like she is a stylist
i feel sorry for kylie sometimes, so much kompetition...a bit like khloe, she seems to have nothing going on and been left to her own devices


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lounorada said:


> Blind item I saw recently:
> 
> 
> _'This month away from being a porn star reality star is funnelling money hand over fist to her dead broke boyfriend who likes to pretend he is rich.'_



Yikes! And yet believable.


----------



## Bentley1

Lounorada said:


> Blind item I saw recently:
> 
> 
> _'This month away from being a porn star reality star is funnelling money hand over fist to her dead broke boyfriend who likes to pretend he is rich.'_




Pathetic and depressing.


----------



## nashpoo

Imma just leave this here...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Oh lawd....


----------



## CobaltBlu

once again, may I ask that one of you turn off the lights when you leave.....


----------



## azania

Where are the parents??! Someone call child service, like for real. What is wrong with society that they are famous and idolised?
Edit: Kim I kind of understand because she was extremely beautiful and represented a certain body type that was new to the mainstream.


----------



## myown

nashpoo said:


> Imma just leave this here...



tragic


----------



## Sasha2012




----------



## YSoLovely

nashpoo said:


> Imma just leave this here...




Can she just turn 18 already so that we can stop shaking our heads and calling for her parents? It's obvious those self absorbed idiots don't give a single F about their kids unless it's about making money and getting more famous.


----------



## ByeKitty

I feel harassed!!! And I'm dead serious! Someone pass me the eye bleach!


----------



## Sasha2012

Cara Delevingne knew she could count on her bestie Kendall Jenner to support her at a special screening of her new movie Paper Towns on Saturday.

The 22-year-old model-turned-actress looked delighted to see the reality star who brought along her younger sister Kylie to the event at The London hotel in West Hollywood.

The trio set the red carpet ablaze with their stylish ensembles as they posed for cameras showing plenty of leg. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nner-Paper-Towns-screening.html#ixzz3gKuk714p


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I've honestly never seen such a worn-out looking 17yr old. 

I'm tired of "clutching my pearls" about her. Her parents abandoned their role of protecting her many years ago. 

You want to see a real reality show? Stitch together the life of Kylie from the day they started filming KUWTK. And see how and why she became...this.


----------



## shiny_things

You know in 20 years time we're gonna see Kylie on one of those E! specials where they show famous kids who have ended up living life as a druggie or died early from too much too young.

It's tragic at this point. I mean most of us thought we were sexy and pushed the boundaries at her age, but most of us had responsible adults around us that reined us in. You know the moment she turns 18 a porn tape is going to 'leak'. You know what road she's heading down.


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> The trio set the red carpet ablaze with their stylish ensembles as they posed for cameras showing plenty of leg.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nner-Paper-Towns-screening.html#ixzz3gKuk714p


 
They all look rough in these pics.

Kendulls face looks swollen and uncomfortably tight. 

No comment on Kylies lack of clothes to call it an outfit.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

shiny_things said:


> You know in 20 years time we're gonna see Kylie on one of those E! specials where they show famous kids who have ended up living life as a druggie or died early from too much too young.
> 
> It's tragic at this point. I mean most of us thought we were sexy and pushed the boundaries at her age, but most of us had responsible adults around us that reined us in. You know the moment she turns 18 a porn tape is going to 'leak'. You know what road she's heading down.



The problem is she is a young girl raised in a hyper-sexualised environment with no-one there to put the brakes on.

Most teenagers have at least one parent telling them to slow their roll, and well before this too.

Kris has thrown up her hands, uses phrases like "she's wild" to cover everything, and both she and Caitlyn have put the parenting of Kylie in the "Not Today" basket.

For shame.


----------



## Lounorada

nashpoo said:


> Imma just leave this here...


 
She is so thirsty for attention it's _extremely_ desperate and pathetic.


----------



## whimsic

Has she been seen with Tyga recently? Looks like he blew his chance at a sex tape. PMK must be so mad there won't be a barely legal tape leaked the minute Kylie turns 18.


----------



## blackkitty4378

YSoLovely said:


> Can she just turn 18 already so that we can stop shaking our heads and calling for her parents? It's obvious those self absorbed idiots don't give a single F about their kids unless it's about making money and getting more famous.



 ITA.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

whimsic said:


> Has she been seen with Tyga recently? Looks like he blew his chance at a sex tape. PMK must be so mad there won't be a barely legal tape leaked the minute Kylie turns 18.


She probably had to scrap it when she realised he could only get "performance ready" for chicks with d!cks. 

Also, when Cara is the most fresh faced and rested looking person in a group, you know they're in trouble. 

For everybody praising Caitlyn Jenner I look at these pics of his children and especially Kylie and shake my head. The failure to parent any of his kids is inexcusable. Look at this child. Look at her. She looks like an SVU character who ends up bloated and eviscerated in a river and the backstory is some politician silenced her because she was going to expose his pedopilia.


----------



## lizmil

Those are some augmented plastic boobs.


----------



## labelwhore04

Kendall looks fab in that outfit. Kylie looks soo washed up, standing next to Kendall makes her look even more pathetic


----------



## dangerouscurves

CobaltBlu said:


> once again, may I ask that one of you turn off the lights when you leave.....




I'll do it. G'nite!


----------



## bisousx

They're not implants, it's puberty!

......


----------



## tweegy

nashpoo said:


> Imma just leave this here...




I don't even want to know what would be my story if I dressed and acted like that at her age.... My fam would allow that over their dead bodies... 

Values huh...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I've never seen such a used up, tired, washed, rang out and hung to dry looking 17 yr old. A damn shame.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

HOLY sh*t, that was Kylie?!?!!? It's even worse than I thought. omg


----------



## shiny_things

They're not pretending those are natural breasts anymore are they? I mean, come on!


----------



## terebina786

I really hate what Kylie's done to herself. She used to be so pretty.


----------



## YSoLovely

Driving + snapchatting + sounding like an airhead + those lips + showing off her new boobs


----------



## ByeKitty

Vicarious shame


----------



## littlerock

ouch.


----------



## stylemepretty

What the helllllllll? I can't even process that snapchat video. How the hell is she 17? Her parents have a lot to answer for!


----------



## Freckles1

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I've never seen such a used up, tired, washed, rang out and hung to dry looking 17 yr old. A damn shame.







Coach Lover Too said:


> HOLY sh*t, that was Kylie?!?!!? It's even worse than I thought. omg




Yep


----------



## shoegal

I can't post the Instagram one but take a look


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

They're both hopeless at this point and Kris and Caitlyn should be ashamed of themselves. I actually had hope for them not that long ago. They were in school, they were cheering, Kylie seemed to be smarter than the rest of the clan, but they spiraled downward real fast these last few years.


----------



## patchydel

tweegy said:


> I don't even want to know what would be my story if I dressed and acted like that at her age.... My fam would allow that over their dead bodies...
> 
> Values huh...



I remember my dad being upset when I tried to go out of the house in tank top and shorts, I can't believe they think this is appropriate for a 17 year old. 

Honestly, Kendall and Kylie never had a chance, I feel bad for the two of them.


----------



## Encore Hermes

YSoLovely said:


> Driving + snapchatting + sounding like an airhead + those lips + showing off her new boobs




I am going to assume  she posted that when she was not as wasted so she doesn't care that everyone sees her driving under the influence.


----------



## maddie66

Encore Hermes said:


> I am going to assume  she posted that when she was not as wasted so she doesn't care that everyone sees her driving under the influence.




I don't know which is worse -- if she was wasted or not....


----------



## NY_Mami

Kylie looks like a trainwreck, and she is the ultimate catfish...


----------



## NY_Mami

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I've honestly never seen such a worn-out looking 17yr old.
> 
> I'm tired of "clutching my pearls" about her. Her parents abandoned their role of protecting her many years ago.
> 
> You want to see a real reality show? Stitch together the life of Kylie from the day they started filming KUWTK. And see how and why she became...this.


 
She looks worn out and turned out... and it's obvious that she is zooted...


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> Driving + snapchatting + sounding like an airhead + those lips + showing off her new boobs


 



Using snapchat while driving- incredibly irresponsible and dangerous. What an idiot. 

There is no way she is rambling complete nonsense sober, so she's definitely under the influence of something... which adds to the stupidity of her driving. SMH

Also, she considers snapchat a 'hobby' and a 'talent'  That is both hilarious and sad.
Such a vapid life she lives.


----------



## Jikena

Holy f... +1000 to all of your comments! I can't even say anything.


----------



## ChanelMommy

I have going thru these pics so fast because my eyes are hurting. Where are her parents? Oh wait, nevermind.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Wow, that is just beyond pathetic. This cannot end well.


----------



## pittcat

maddie66 said:


> I don't know which is worse -- if she was wasted or not....




Good point... Can you believe there are people out there that want to be her?!


----------



## michie

I don't know why y'all are asking for Kris to take hold of this THOT. Kris is too busy selling Kim's pregnant a%% to the highest bidder, but watch how Kylie's "career" takes off after her bday. She's got a THOT for every occasion, it seems.


----------



## knasarae

terebina786 said:


> I still have mine but I also forget I have them sometimes.



I've had mine since I was 20. I'm now 35.  I honestly forget I have it, my stomach is still flat but I don't wear that kinda stuff anymore.  I guess it's just become a part of me like the tattoo on my shoulder blade I got right after I turned 18 that I often forget I have lolol.



Bentley1 said:


> Yeah, I think nipple rings are meant to be more erotic whereas navel rings are more of a fashion statement, a dated one at this point, imo.
> In general, the piercing trend really took a nosedive in LA many years ago. It peaked then it fizzled, Tats sort of took over.
> I Wonder if we'll see them getting any of those. Kendall definitely shouldn't bc she actually has a legitimate career as a high fashion model, but I wouldn't be surprised to see Kylie getting some ink. She seems like a sleeve kinda gal to me.



I love tattoos.  I just have one on my shoulder blade, but if I didn't work in corporate America I'd keep adding onto it and turn it into a sleeve for sure.



CobaltBlu said:


> once again, may I ask that one of you turn off the lights when you leave.....







shiny_things said:


> They're not pretending those are natural breasts anymore are they? I mean, come on!



I mean she's already admitted to her lips and we see she does a lot of weave... might as cop to the rest.



YSoLovely said:


> Driving + snapchatting + sounding like an airhead + those lips + showing off her new boobs




This was so painful to watch.  I am really proud of myself I made it to 30 seconds lol.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

*I'm here to protect you. I'm not here to let you fail and make bad decisions.*

Guess who said that???

That's right. Pimp Momma to young daughter Kylie during the house buying process.....

I think Kris needs a reminder and a kick up the a**! (and Bruce/Caitlyn and whoever else has failed this kid!)

and yes, I'm still watching the repeats. I'm a glutton for punishment it seems. lol


----------



## Coach Lover Too

michie said:


> I don't know why y'all are asking for Kris to take hold of this THOT. Kris is too busy selling Kim's pregnant a%% to the highest bidder, but watch how Kylie's "career" takes off after her bday. She's got a THOT for every occasion, it seems.



I know someone's most likely asked this, but what does THOT stand for?


----------



## StopHammertime

Coach Lover Too said:


> I know someone's most likely asked this, but what does THOT stand for?




'That hoe over there'... Just your basic hoe LOL!


----------



## pursegrl12

I can't hear the video?? Can someone post a link?


----------



## schadenfreude

pursegrl12 said:


> I can't hear the video?? Can someone post a link?



You're really not missing anything.... if anything you should consider yourself lucky. Really.


----------



## StopHammertime

pursegrl12 said:


> I can't hear the video?? Can someone post a link?




I've noticed that too. When I check out TPF on my phone I can't hear any videos, I have to get on my computer to get sound :weird:.


----------



## fightthesunrise

Coach Lover Too said:


> *I'm here to protect you. I'm not here to let you fail and make bad decisions.*
> 
> Guess who said that???
> 
> That's right. Pimp Momma to young daughter Kylie during the house buying process.....
> 
> I think Kris needs a reminder and a kick up the a**! (and Bruce/Caitlyn and whoever else has failed this kid!)
> 
> and yes, I'm still watching the repeats. I'm a glutton for punishment it seems. lol




Lol. I watched the reruns yesterday and eventually had to turn them off because I just couldn't anymore. 

Who does Kris think she's fooling, though? Bad decisions got this family famous. Good decisions don't get your name in the papers...much.


----------



## NicolesCloset

I watched the instagram video.  Wow,  just wow.  She definitely has had an upgradeb in the Boob and lip department


----------



## shoegal

NicolesCloset said:


> I watched the instagram video.  Wow,  just wow.  She definitely has had an upgradeb in the Boob and lip department




Can you post it? I was speechless after seeing that.


----------



## NicolesCloset

shoegal said:


> Can you post it? I was speechless after seeing that.



I don't Know how but,  go to instagram and search kylie jenner you will see her account. I believe it is her third post. She's with cara at dinner


----------



## sabrunka

Earlier on I said that some boobs are so nice that they can look fake... But now, without a doubt, I say she has had implants.  They do not look natural in push-up bras and when she grabs them, they don't sit properly... They don't look as squishy as they should be.


----------



## shoegal

Oh I've seen it - just wondered if everyone else had


----------



## AEGIS

Lounorada said:


> Using snapchat while driving- incredibly irresponsible and dangerous. What an idiot.
> 
> There is no way she is rambling complete nonsense sober, so she's definitely under the influence of something... which adds to the stupidity of her driving. SMH
> 
> Also, she considers snapchat a 'hobby' and a 'talent'  That is both hilarious and sad.
> Such a vapid life she lives.



...but she is not interesting.....


----------



## V0N1B2

schadenfreude said:


> You're really not missing anything.... if anything you should consider yourself lucky. Really.


Truth.

It's mostly just Kylie "talking" about, like..... stuff... you know?  And um like snapchat stuff and um like how she like DGAF? you know? like stuff, and other things that like are you know, um her thoughts? and how like um she has skills? and how she's like I dunno, just like totes mad that she like made this whole snapchat story? and um she's totally bummed that no one got to like um see it? you know?
_*puckers lips and adjusts boobies for the camera*_


----------



## bunnyr

StopHammertime said:


> I've noticed that too. When I check out TPF on my phone I can't hear any videos, I have to get on my computer to get sound :weird:.




On the iPhone make sure your phone isn't on silent.


----------



## ByeKitty

sabrunka said:


> Earlier on I said that some boobs are so nice that they can look fake... But now, without a doubt, I say she has had implants.  They do not look natural in push-up bras and when she grabs them, they don't sit properly... They don't look as squishy as they should be.



Yeah I agree, there were a few set of photos where it wasn't this obvious but now it's super obvious those are implants.


----------



## Sasha2012

It's not hard to see that Kylie and Kendall Jenner have different styles, with the former admitting she gets bored and likes to change wardrobe 'maybe every month.'

However, on Sunday the 17-year-old shared an Instagram snap that seemed to be inspired by her 19-year-old sister.

In the picture, the E! reality star can be seen posing in a slashed black swimsuit which looks identical to a one-piece worn by Kendall in her shoot for Allure's March issue. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...wore-Allure-months-earlier.html#ixzz3gOSAoL5w


----------



## ByeKitty

When you're so bored you want to change your wardrobe every month, it's maybe a sign that you should find something to do with your life other than spending money on your looks.


----------



## sr1856

V0N1B2 said:


> Truth.
> 
> It's mostly just Kylie "talking" about, like..... stuff... you know?  And um like snapchat stuff and um like how she like DGAF? you know? like stuff, and other things that like are you know, um her thoughts? and how like um she has skills? and how she's like I dunno, just like totes mad that she like made this whole snapchat story? and um she's totally bummed that no one got to like um see it? you know?
> _*puckers lips and adjusts boobies for the camera*_


:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## Bentley1

bisousx said:


> They're not implants, it's puberty!
> 
> 
> 
> ......




Lmao, right? puberty and "tape."


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Kendall looks great with curly hair


----------



## knasarae

V0N1B2 said:


> Truth.
> 
> It's mostly just Kylie "talking" about, like..... stuff... you know?  And um like snapchat stuff and um like how she like DGAF? you know? like stuff, and other things that like are you know, um her thoughts? and how like um she has skills? and how she's like I dunno, just like totes mad that she like made this whole snapchat story? and um she's totally bummed that no one got to like um see it? you know?
> _*puckers lips and adjusts boobies for the camera*_



Lol!!! Your description reminds me of that Progressive commercial where the pagent queen is pretending to be Flo.  



ByeKitty said:


> When you're so bored you want to change your wardrobe every month, it's maybe a sign that you should find something to do with your life other than spending money on your looks.



So true!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

V0N1B2 said:


> Truth.
> 
> It's mostly just Kylie "talking" about, like..... stuff... you know?  And um like snapchat stuff and um like how she like DGAF? you know? like stuff, and other things that like are you know, um her thoughts? and how like um she has skills? and how she's like I dunno, just like totes mad that she like made this whole snapchat story? and um she's totally bummed that no one got to like um see it? you know?
> _*puckers lips and adjusts boobies for the camera*_



:lolots:


----------



## Coach Lover Too

StopHammertime said:


> 'That hoe over there'... Just your basic hoe LOL!



Got it! Thanks!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Kendall looks great with curly hair



I agree!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

NicolesCloset said:


> I don't Know how but,  go to instagram and search kylie jenner you will see her account. I believe it is her third post. She's with cara at dinner



No offense to 30+ somethings, but she looks at least 30 years old! I see a career as a porn star in her future.


----------



## wildblood

She looks just like Frenchie from Flavor of Love.


----------



## lh211

Coach Lover Too said:


> No offense to 30+ somethings, but she looks at least 30 years old! I see a career as a porn star in her future.



She's definitely already nearly there... We should make a betting pool on how long after her birthday it takes for the first tape to be released.


----------



## dangerouscurves

V0N1B2 said:


> Truth.
> 
> It's mostly just Kylie "talking" about, like..... stuff... you know?  And um like snapchat stuff and um like how she like DGAF? you know? like stuff, and other things that like are you know, um her thoughts? and how like um she has skills? and how she's like I dunno, just like totes mad that she like made this whole snapchat story? and um she's totally bummed that no one got to like um see it? you know?
> _*puckers lips and adjusts boobies for the camera*_




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].


----------



## chowlover2

She'll probably announce the tape at her 18th birthday party...


----------



## Lounorada

AEGIS said:


> ...but she is not interesting.....


 
True  I should have said that in my post.


----------



## ByeKitty

chowlover2 said:


> She'll probably announce the tape at her 18th birthday party...



Kylie Jenner starring in.... ***BARELY LEGAL***

Would Vivid be up for that?


----------



## Brandless

That video of Kylie is really disturbing. Looks like she's on something. And those lips, how can anyone think they're attractive?


----------



## LavenderIce

lh211 said:


> She's definitely already nearly there... We should make a betting pool on how long after her birthday it takes for the first tape to be released.



I say it will be when the clock strikes midnight.


----------



## sally.m

chowlover2 said:


> She'll probably announce the tape at her 18th birthday party...



or perform it at her 18th birthday party


----------



## BPC

At 17 (even 18) you're still a child playing dress-up in a grown woman's body. So I can't help but feel sorry for her. 

Unless something changes drastically in her life, she's pretty much guaranteed to be unhappy, lonely and depressed. 
I just hope someone intervenes, or she has an epiphany and steps away from this lifestyle.


----------



## labelwhore04

Kylie looks like a washed up 30 yr old porn star that did too many drugs. Normal 30 yr olds dont look that rough. Im scared to see what she'll look like in 10 yrs.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Is money really that important to her parents that they're just willing to look the other way?!?

Oh, never mind. I answered my own question. smdh...


----------



## Coach Lover Too

labelwhore04 said:


> Kylie looks like a washed up 30 yr old porn star that did too many drugs. Normal 30 yr olds dont look that rough. Im scared to see what she'll look like in 10 yrs.



IF she even makes it that far. At this rate, it's not lookin' too good.


----------



## knasarae

Coach Lover Too said:


> No offense to 30+ somethings, but she looks at least 30 years old! I see a career as a porn star in her future.



No offense taken.  I am proud to say I'm 35 1/2 and Kylie looks older than me.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Coach Lover Too said:


> No offense to 30+ somethings, but she looks at least 30 years old! I see a career as a porn star in her future.




None taken. I can proudly say that I run circles around a lot of these youngins today. I find that so strange and disturbing.


----------



## knasarae

jimmyshoogirl said:


> None taken. I can proudly say that I run circles around a lot of these youngins today. I find that so strange and disturbing.


----------



## terebina786

I'm 30 and I look younger than her.


----------



## AshTx.1

Didn't kendall show her boobs in the same week of turning 18? You know Kylie will do it in the same minute of turning 18. Hopefully I'm wrong though.


----------



## redney

I feel sorry for her. She thinks flashing boobs and butt and speaking like a completely uneducated idiot are the only ways to get attention as a woman. Very sad, actually.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

If she's trying to shock us, it worked. For me anyway!


----------



## Lounorada

Saw this on LSA... the family 'dentist' [del]plastic surgeon[/del] thanking Kylie on instagram for all her support...


----------



## tomz_grl

She looks like a bratz doll. There is nothing in that picture that's real except her eyeballs.


----------



## knics33

Kylie.... it just blows my mind. Like her parents should be ashamed.


----------



## Coach Lover Too




----------



## Encore Hermes

Can't believe it is the same girl




Buzzfed


----------



## Sasha2012

It's an activity that best describes what many people do on social media.

And Kendall Jenner was no different as she posted a picture on Instagram of herself engaging in some navel gazing while lounging in a skimpy bikini at a pool party with pal Bella Hadid at mother Yolanda Foster's Malibu home.

The 19-year-old showed off her trim physique in the snap, the morning after hitting the town with BFF Cara Delevingne and youngest sister Kylie. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oses-sultry-Instagram-snap.html#ixzz3gSlCjfVk


----------



## YSoLovely

It's sad to see, but... didn't we predict this all along? That Kylie would be the one going above and beyond trying to keep up with her sisters, namely Kim and Kendall?  She went from _the one no one cared about _to being _the second most talked about_. For her, that's a dream come true.


----------



## Crystalina

Just comparing those two photos, I feel soooo heart-wrenched. 

Why, why, WHY does she think she needs to change herself?

It's so wrong and that family should be ashamed.


----------



## usmcwifey

Encore Hermes said:


> Can't believe it is the same girl
> 
> ak-hdl.buzzfed.com/static/2014-07/2/16/enhanced/webdr06/grid-cell-13352-1404334095-9.jpg
> 
> Buzzfed




This is really so unfortunate ...it is literally a completely different person ...different face and personality. Her parents should absolutely be ashamed ...


----------



## fightthesunrise

It's sad that we knew this was going to happen. What I didn't expect was SO soon. I thought her colored hair and "look-at-me-I'm-so-edgy" phase would at least last a few more months. But I guess she got bored and wanted that instant gratification and validation/attention from her followers.


----------



## tomz_grl

If you look at each feature they seem to be the same but when you look at it as a whole with the coloring and contouring she looks completely different. I don't get it.


----------



## aleksandras

Oh Kylie.... When the fame ends (and it's going to end) she is going to come crashing down. Sad that no one in her family seems to be bothered by the complete lack of childhood that she has had.


----------



## Jayne1

tomz_grl said:


> She looks like a bratz doll. There is nothing in that picture that's real except her eyeballs.



Actually, if you take a good look, she often wears lighter brown coloured contacts. 

Kendel always keeps her natural eye colour and it certainly works for her, but Kylie doesn't like her dark brown eyes, when she's filming or posing at an event.


----------



## Bentley1

Encore Hermes said:


> Can't believe it is the same girl
> 
> ak-hdl.buzzfed.com/static/2014-07/2/16/enhanced/webdr06/grid-cell-13352-1404334095-9.jpg
> 
> Buzzfed




Puberty. [emoji57]


----------



## Bentley1

Jayne1 said:


> Actually, if you take a good look, she often wears lighter brown coloured contacts.
> 
> 
> 
> Kendel always keeps her natural eye colour and it certainly works for her, but Kylie doesn't like her dark brown eyes, when she's filming or posing at an event.




Works well for both Kendall and Kim. 
Kylie just has a lot of self hate and the eye color is just another thing on her long list of Features she hates about herself.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Bentley1 said:


> Puberty. [emoji57]



Exactly, one day she woke up and,......puberty.


----------



## PrincessGina

That snapchat vid *smh*. Is she effing serious about those lips? That top lip though.


----------



## ByeKitty

Jayne1 said:


> Actually, if you take a good look, she often wears lighter brown coloured contacts.
> 
> Kendel always keeps her natural eye colour and it certainly works for her, but Kylie doesn't like her dark brown eyes, when she's filming or posing at an event.



But as long as irises aren't jet black they also light up with flash light, making them seem more light brown than they look in lowlight!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Bentley1 said:


> Works well for both Kendall and Kim.
> Kylie just has a lot of self hate and the eye color is just another thing on her long list of Features she hates about herself.




I bet she's been thinking of having eye color change surgery.


----------



## michie

aleksandras said:


> Oh Kylie.... When the fame ends (and it's going to end) she is going to come crashing down. Sad that no one in her family seems to be bothered by the complete lack of childhood that she has had.



Nope. The way the industry is set up and the pimp that Kris Jenner is, they'll be around. IDK what it's going to take for ppl to see that this family is essentially a walking brothel, selling themselves to further catapult "careers". It's nothing but a chess game...with a$$.


----------



## ByeKitty

dangerouscurves said:


> I bet she's been thinking of having eye color change surgery.



Oh hell no!!!! Isn't that what Tiny did? Where they insert silicone disks into the eyeball?


----------



## dangerouscurves

ByeKitty said:


> Oh hell no!!!! Isn't that what Tiny did? Where they insert silicone disks into the eyeball?




Yes! [emoji1]


----------



## Jayne1

ByeKitty said:


> But as long as irises aren't jet black they also light up with flash light, making them seem more light brown than they look in lowlight!



Yes, very bright sunlight and a flash might do that, especially to blue-ish eyes, but often those celebs with brown eyes wear a lighter coloured contact. 

I've seen Kim, way back in the day, wear a reddish brown coloured contact, trying to make her eyes a warmer brown, I don't know, but it was odd.  I haven't seen her with a reddish brown iris in a decade.


----------



## ByeKitty

Not to be annoying but in those two pictures of Kylie I don't see a difference in eyecolor, other than there being a significant amount of sun reflection in the second picture!


----------



## Jayne1

That's too much of a jump from dark brown to very light brown. That can't be sunlight. She's not trying to go blue, she's just making her eyes a lighter brownish colour so they're a bit more lively.


----------



## whimsic

this girl has so much botox in her forehead she has permanently raised eyebrows


----------



## Coach Lover Too

*
*

*(I'm just too darn lazy to copy all of it here).


*

*Step Back Slowly From the Social Media, Kylie Jenner ...*


Read more: http://www.fishwrapper.com/post/201...feud-pictures-photos-pics-rant/#ixzz3gXbiDfRo 
Follow us: @fishwrapped on Twitter
​


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Jayne1 said:


> That's too much of a jump from dark brown to very light brown. That can't be sunlight. She's not trying to go blue, she's just making her eyes a lighter brownish colour so they're a bit more lively.



Nope, that can be sunlight. The same thing happens to my mom.


----------



## YSoLovely

I don't think Kylie wears colored contacts to be honest. :ninja:


----------



## bisousx

Sunlight is the new puberty/contouring.


----------



## lanasyogamama

dangerouscurves said:


> I bet she's been thinking of having eye color change surgery.



That exists????


----------



## labelwhore04

bisousx said:


> Sunlight is the new puberty/contouring.



 Don't forget "lipliner" as well


----------



## YSoLovely

lanasyogamama said:


> That exists????




http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...safe-says-doctor-Tiny-Harris-eye-implant.html


Sketchy AF.


----------



## Jayne1

lanasyogamama said:


> That exists????



Yes, with laser.  They take out the brown and you're left with some kind of blue.

I wouldn't risk it though, but people who do it seem to be  happy.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, with laser.  They take out the brown and you're left with some kind of blue.
> 
> I wouldn't risk it though, but people who do it seem to be  happy.




Is the laser treatment FDA approved already?


----------



## littlerock

NO THANKS!


----------



## charmesh

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, with laser.  They take out the brown and you're left with some kind of blue.
> 
> I wouldn't risk it though, but people who do it seem to be  happy.



Didn't the rapper TI's wife, Tiny do this?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I tore both my retinas a couple of years ago. That's enough laser surgery for me!


----------



## Jayne1

Coach Lover Too said:


> I tore both my retinas a couple of years ago. That's enough laser surgery for me!



How did that happen?


----------



## Bentley1

dangerouscurves said:


> I bet she's been thinking of having eye color change surgery.




Lol, yep! She would be first in line if that ever becomes possible!

ETA: omg, I just read your other post. So people actually do this already? How creepy! [emoji15]


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Jayne1 said:


> How did that happen?



I think it was due to high blood pressure and it damaged the vessels in my eyes.
(I had been taking care of my sick dad and was stressed beyond belief.) Don't let people tell you stress won't kill you because it will! I was lucky they didn't detach (and I tore them a year apart which from what I understand is common.) I'm good now though.


----------



## StopHammertime

... I like brown eyes? Idk why someone would do something so dramatic to change their eye color. Also, there is always color contacts. ::idk::


----------



## littlerock

Coach Lover Too said:


> I think it was due to high blood pressure and it damaged the vessels in my eyes.
> (I had been taking care of my sick dad and was stressed beyond belief.) Don't let people tell you stress won't kill you because it will! I was lucky they didn't detach (and I tore them a year apart which from what I understand is common.) I'm good now though.



Ouch, that's awful! Stress certainly wreaks havoc on the body, that's for sure. 

Would now be a good time to tell you that my retinas are starting to tear from your choice of avatars?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

littlerock said:


> Ouch, that's awful! Stress certainly wreaks havoc on the body, that's for sure.
> 
> Would now be a good time to tell you that my retinas are starting to tear from your choice of avatars?



hahhahahaha


----------



## lanasyogamama

Oh my goodness, I wouldn't let anyone touch my eyes unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## Jayne1

Coach Lover Too said:


> I think it was due to high blood pressure and it damaged the vessels in my eyes.
> (I had been taking care of my sick dad and was stressed beyond belief.) Don't let people tell you stress won't kill you because it will! I was lucky they didn't detach (and I tore them a year apart which from what I understand is common.) I'm good now though.



That's good!


----------



## ByeKitty

littlerock said:


> Ouch, that's awful! Stress certainly wreaks havoc on the body, that's for sure.
> 
> Would now be a good time to tell you that my retinas are starting to tear from your choice of avatars?



I know right!!!!


----------



## ByeKitty

charmesh said:


> Didn't the rapper TI's wife, Tiny do this?



Nah, Tiny had the silicone disks inserted into her eyeballs. Like artificial irises.


----------



## Bentley1

bisousx said:


> Sunlight is the new puberty/contouring.




Hah! Good one [emoji106][emoji1]

Puberty, contouring, lipliner and tape! All behind Kylie's new look.


----------



## Bentley1

StopHammertime said:


> ... I like brown eyes? Idk why someone would do something so dramatic to change their eye color. Also, there is always color contacts. ::idk::




I really like brown eyes too. Especially with eye shapes like Kendall and Kim's old eye shape. Very seductive and sensual, imo. I admit I don't like small, beady brown eyes. [emoji102]


----------



## Bentley1

Coach Lover Too said:


> I think it was due to high blood pressure and it damaged the vessels in my eyes.
> (I had been taking care of my sick dad and was stressed beyond belief.) Don't let people tell you stress won't kill you because it will! I was lucky they didn't detach (and I tore them a year apart which from what I understand is common.) I'm good now though.




So glad you're doing better! I've had several family members who have had torn retinas, it can be so scary if not taken care of quickly.


----------



## bisousx

Bentley1 said:


> I really like brown eyes too. Especially with eye shapes like Kendall and Kim's old eye shape. Very seductive and sensual, imo. I admit I don't like small, beady brown eyes. [emoji102]



Me neither,  and beady brown is my natural color LOL. I'm getting lazier as I get older but I used to wear very subtle hazel contacts like Kylie does. It makes a noticeable difference.


----------



## ByeKitty

As far as the kontakts go... I definitely wouldn't put it past her, but so far I can't see any difference whatsoever in eyecolor. If anyone can get a recent picture of Kylie's eyes where she's all done up, and it's not some IG picture where she deliberately lets light reflect on her eyeballs... I'm curious to see what y'all mean.


----------



## Bentley1

bisousx said:


> Me neither,  and beady brown is my natural color LOL. I'm getting lazier as I get older but I used to wear very subtle hazel contacts like Kylie does. It makes a noticeable difference.




I bet you have really pretty eyes! I think women just look really pretty with brown eyes. 
Hazel contacts look nice on those with brown eyes. I've just always thought the super light blue/greens look fake, and sometimes scary, when the natural eye color is dark. 

Beady brown eyes similar to these I'm not a big fan of lol


----------



## knasarae

I would never have surgery on my eye unless absolutely necessary. No thank you.


----------



## ByeKitty

Bentley1 said:


> I bet you have really pretty eyes! I think women just look really pretty with brown eyes.
> Hazel contacts look nice on those with brown eyes. I've just always thought the super light blue/greens look fake, and sometimes scary, when the natural eye color is dark.
> 
> Beady brown eyes similar to these I'm not a big fan of lol
> View attachment 3072242



Beady eyes to me is like small eyes...small brown eyes. I love dark eyes - I wish mine were dark. I'm the only grey-eyed person in a family of deep brown eyes. Oh well.


----------



## Bentley1

ByeKitty said:


> Beady eyes to me is like small eyes...small brown eyes. I love dark eyes - I wish mine were dark. I'm the only grey-eyed person in a family of deep brown eyes. Oh well.




Yes, exactly. Beady as in really tiny/small, very close together. 

Grey eyes are beautiful and very unique! Mine are a light/honey brown, can look hazel in the sun. My husband actually loves when my eyes look darker as he finds dark eyes sexy. Lol
I love all colors, TBH, I don't really have a preference. I just think it stinks that brown/dark eyes get so much hate over other colors. I just love them.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Bentley1 said:


> So glad you're doing better! I've had several family members who have had torn retinas, it can be so scary if not taken care of quickly.



Thank you! The first one was scary for sure! I knew what to expect the next time but yes, it's still really nerve wracking.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Bentley1 said:


> I love all colors, TBH, I don't really have a preference. I just think it stinks that brown/dark eyes get so much hate over other colors. I just love them.




I feel like this is a relatively new phenomenon or have I just been blind to it all these years? I've always liked dark eyes too. Most people have brown eyes so it's probably the uniqueness factor of the other colors maybe. Everybody wants to be unique and special now. Although there's so much variation in all the colors everyone's eyes are unique.


----------



## ByeKitty

Bentley1 said:


> Yes, exactly. Beady as in really tiny/small, very close together.
> 
> Grey eyes are beautiful and very unique! Mine are a light/honey brown, can look hazel in the sun. My husband actually loves when my eyes look darker as he finds dark eyes sexy. Lol
> I love all colors, TBH, I don't really have a preference. I just think it stinks that brown/dark eyes get so much hate over other colors. I just love them.



Sounds beautiful!! You know, I'm seeing a man that I always thought had brown eyes, but then I saw him in bright sunlight, and they were like an olive green! Wowza! Beautiful! I like when eyes can seemingly "change" colors.


----------



## Bentley1

Coach Lover Too said:


> Thank you! The first one was scary for sure! I knew what to expect the next time but yes, it's still really nerve wracking.




I bet it was! You're all good now,
So thank goodness for that ! [emoji106][emoji4]


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

ByeKitty said:


> Sounds beautiful!! You know, I'm seeing a man that I always thought had brown eyes, but then I saw him in bright sunlight, and they were like an olive green! Wowza! Beautiful! I like when eyes can seemingly "change" colors.




My best friend swears her eyes are green when everyone else says they're blue and it's because she has a circle of yellow and a circle of blue so in some lighting they can seem to mix and make green. They're super cool.


----------



## Bentley1

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I feel like this is a relatively new phenomenon or have I just been blind to it all these years? I've always liked dark eyes too. Most people have brown eyes so it's probably the uniqueness factor of the other colors maybe. Everybody wants to be unique and special now. Although there's so much variation in all the colors everyone's eyes are unique.



I remember all the way back to grade school with kids being teased for having "sh@t brown eyes" or told they're "full of sh@t" bc they had brown eyes. Or parents always commenting they hope their baby has the "dad's blue eye" or "mom's light eyes." 

I can see it being even more of a thing now with the special snowflake syndrome that's become so prevalent. I agree, it's not that dark/brown eyes are not beautiful, it's that they are more common so it's not as "special." 



ByeKitty said:


> Sounds beautiful!! You know, I'm seeing a man that I always thought had brown eyes, but then I saw him in bright sunlight, and they were like an olive green! Wowza! Beautiful! I like when eyes can seemingly "change" colors.




Sounds so nice! I have a lot of males in my family, including my brother, with that sort of eye color. It looks more brownish at night/in pictures, but during the day and in sunlight, it's full on green. Truly changes from dark to light. So many pretty eye colors out there!


----------



## maddie66

ByeKitty said:


> Sounds beautiful!! You know, I'm seeing a man that I always thought had brown eyes, but then I saw him in bright sunlight, and they were like an olive green! Wowza! Beautiful! I like when eyes can seemingly "change" colors.




My niece and nephew (who are both little kids) have eyes like that -- my sister (their mom) and I just had a discussion the other day about whether their eyes are green or hazel.  Whatever they are, it is a really cool color.  And genetics are so fascinating because my sister has brown eyes and her hubby has blue.


----------



## Zookzik

.


----------



## Hermes4evah

ByeKitty said:


> Sounds beautiful!! You know, I'm seeing a man that I always thought had brown eyes, but then I saw him in bright sunlight, and they were like an olive green! Wowza! Beautiful! I like when eyes can seemingly "change" colors.




My kids' father had eyes like that. In dim light they looked brown but they were actually olive green. A very unusual color and very pretty!


----------



## Jayne1

ByeKitty said:


> Nah, Tiny had the silicone disks inserted into her eyeballs. Like artificial irises.



I wonder what is more dangerous -- laser or this.  I think a silicone disk sounds worse!



ByeKitty said:


> As far as the kontakts go... I definitely wouldn't put it past her, but so far I can't see any difference whatsoever in eyecolor. If anyone can get a recent picture of Kylie's eyes where she's all done up, and it's not some IG picture where she deliberately lets light reflect on her eyeballs... I'm curious to see what y'all mean.



I always notice changes in eye colour, especially brown and she doesn't wear them often, but on occasion, when the false lashes, injected lips, fake nails and hair, and Kim contoured makeup are not enough to give her that boost, I think she puts in a lighter pair. Not all the time, though.


----------



## myown

Jayne1 said:


> .



if she is 16 now and the 2011 picture was taken 4 years ago.... she is 12/13 in the 2011 picture? she does not look 12/13 in that 2011 picture


----------



## bunnyr

myown said:


> if she is 16 now and the 2011 picture was taken 4 years ago.... she is 12/13 in the 2011 picture? she does not look 12/13 in that 2011 picture




She's almost 18 now.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Bentley1 said:


> Yes, exactly. Beady as in really tiny/small, very close together.
> 
> Grey eyes are beautiful and very unique! Mine are a light/honey brown, can look hazel in the sun. My husband actually loves when my eyes look darker as he finds dark eyes sexy. Lol
> I love all colors, TBH, I don't really have a preference. I just think it stinks that brown/dark eyes get so much hate over other colors. I just love them.



Your eyes sound lovely, the color I've always wanted, lol. Mine are really dark brown, almost black. 



ByeKitty said:


> Sounds beautiful!! You know, I'm seeing a man that I always thought had brown eyes, but then I saw him in bright sunlight, and they were like an olive green! Wowza! Beautiful! I like when eyes can seemingly "change" colors.



Nice! My boyfriend has these bright blue eyes that look green in the sunlight, so we're trying to determine whether he has officially has blue eyes or green, lol. It's a nice color contrast with my super dark eyes, lol.


----------



## Bentley1

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Your eyes sound lovely, the color I've always wanted, lol. Mine are really dark brown, almost black.
> 
> Thank you [emoji4]
> mine actually look pretty much brown at night too! Black eyes are gorgeous! I love when the iris is as dark as the pupil.
> 
> 
> Nice! My boyfriend has these bright blue eyes that look green in the sunlight, so we're trying to determine whether he has officially has blue eyes or green, lol. It's a nice color contrast with my super dark eyes, lol.




Sounds beautiful!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I have dark brown eyes too. My mother used to say it's because I was full of sh*t.


----------



## Jayne1

coach lover too said:


> i have dark brown eyes too. My mother used to say it's because i was full of sh*t. :d


----------



## whimsic

Jayne1 said:


> I wonder what is more dangerous -- laser or this.  I think a silicone disk sounds worse!
> 
> 
> 
> I always notice changes in eye colour, especially brown and she doesn't wear them often, but on occasion, when the false lashes, injected lips, fake nails and hair, and Kim contoured makeup are not enough to give her that boost, I think she puts in a lighter pair. Not all the time, though.



Her 'glassy' eyes are a dead giveaway she uses contact lenses, even clear ones do that.  

Can't find a picture, but I got the impression she uses circle contacts which give her more of a blowup doll look but are clear in the centre so her natural colour shows through and is just enhanced a bit. 

I use these when I want a 'dramatic' look


----------



## Jayne1

whimsic said:


> Her 'glassy' eyes are a dead giveaway she uses contact lenses, even clear ones do that.
> 
> Can't find a picture, but I got the impression she uses circle contacts which give her more of a blowup doll look but are clear in the centre so her natural colour shows through and is just enhanced a bit.
> 
> I use these when I want a 'dramatic' look



Her eyes do look huge when she wears them.


----------



## knics33

Coach Lover Too said:


> I have dark brown eyes too. My mother used to say it's because I was full of sh*t.



 Hahaha!


----------



## dangerouscurves

I'm following a girl in youtube whose eyes were brown before and it turned to green now that she's eating only raw food. I'm not sure if it works for non-caucasian people, though.


----------



## Jayne1

dangerouscurves said:


> I'm following a girl in youtube whose eyes were brown before and it turned to green now that she's eating only raw food. I'm not sure if it works for non-caucasian people, though.



Send me the link -- this I gotta see.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jayne1 said:


> Send me the link -- this I gotta see.




http://youtu.be/pSPU4fCfyzc


----------



## Jayne1

dangerouscurves said:


> http://youtu.be/pSPU4fCfyzc



So *Coach Lover Too's* mother was right.  She_ is _full of sh*t!  lol


----------



## bisousx

dangerouscurves said:


> I'm following a girl in youtube whose eyes were brown before and it turned to green now that she's eating only raw food. I'm not sure if it works for non-caucasian people, though.



I'm sorry, I just rolled my eyes so hard 
She reminds me of Food Babe.


----------



## StopHammertime

LMFAO. Yeah, because THAT is how eye color works...


----------



## Bentley1

This girl is an idiot. 

So millions of babies born with brown eyes have backed up colons? 
Or, then, why doesn't the lighter eye color of unhealthy people on poor diets change to brown?

She acts as if though she's the first person on the planet who is on a raw food diet. I'd love to see someone else come forward and make the same claims. Ridic


----------



## bisousx

People will do anything for youtube and instagram followers.


----------



## StopHammertime

Bentley1 said:


> This girl is an idiot.
> 
> So millions of babies born with brown eyes have backed up colons?
> Or, then, why doesn't the lighter eye color of unhealthy people on poor diets change to brown?
> 
> She acts as if though she's the first person on the planet who is on a raw food diet. I'd love to see someone else come forward and make the same claims. Ridic




When I googled it there were a LOT of people claiming this also happened to them. 



People are ridiculous.


----------



## StopHammertime

*i can't edit my post on my iPhone but I realize that may have come across incorrectly, I meant these people with these claims are full of it, not you


----------



## Bentley1

StopHammertime said:


> When I googled it there were a LOT of people claiming this also happened to them.
> 
> 
> 
> People are ridiculous.







StopHammertime said:


> *i can't edit my post on my iPhone but I realize that may have come across incorrectly, I meant these people with these claims are full of it, not you




Lol, I totally got that you meant the people making the claims. 
I agree, very ridiculous.


----------



## Jayne1

StopHammertime said:


> When I googled it there were a LOT of people claiming this also happened to them.
> 
> 
> 
> People are ridiculous.



Their eyes changed colour? 

Are there any studies on this, I wonder or just women who claim it as a result of not being constipated anymore?


----------



## pukasonqo

Jayne1 said:


> Their eyes changed colour?
> 
> Are there any studies on this, I wonder or just women who claim it as a result of not being constipated anymore?




first time i heard that eye colour was linked to diet and your bowels, silly me, here i was thinking it was due to melonin and genetics!


----------



## usmcwifey

My aunt got really sick like 15 years ago with trichinosis (absolutely horrible stuff and she almost died) anyway....for the past 12 years she has been a strict vegan because she's scared to fall ill again and let me tell you her eyes are the same dark brown as she had before lol people come up with the strangest things ...


----------



## knasarae

One of the men who was treated for Ebola, his eyes changed color temporarily.  I forgot where I read that... probably msnbc or something. But *shrugs* I would think it's more than her having a completely raw diet. 

My grandmother had brown eyes, but after she became elderly she had a blue ring around them.. it got thicker as she got older.  She said her mother and grandmother were the same.  She ate your typical southern born-and-bred diet.  She lived to be 98 and her eyes were so cool.


----------



## lanasyogamama

bisousx said:


> I'm sorry, I just rolled my eyes so hard
> She reminds me of Food Babe.



Food Babe is seriously the worst.


----------



## Jayne1

usmcwifey said:


> My aunt got really sick like 15 years ago with trichinosis (absolutely horrible stuff and she almost died) anyway....for the past 12 years she has been a strict vegan because she's scared to fall ill again and let me tell you her eyes are the same dark brown as she had before lol people come up with the strangest things ...



Did you watch the video? Maybe your aunt, although a strict vegetarian, does not have the perfect, free flowing bowels that the lady in the video has!


----------



## Bentley1

knasarae said:


> One of the men who was treated for Ebola, his eyes changed color temporarily.  I forgot where I read that... probably msnbc or something. But *shrugs* I would think it's more than her having a completely raw diet.
> 
> My grandmother had brown eyes, but after she became elderly she had a blue ring around them.. it got thicker as she got older.  She said her mother and grandmother were the same.  She ate your typical southern born-and-bred diet.  She lived to be 98 and her eyes were so cool.




My grandma got the same thing. They turned a grayish blue from brown. I just thought it was due to her cataracts and glaucoma ?


----------



## nastasja

The blue ring can be due to aging, but it's also an indication of having high cholesterol.


----------



## myown

dangerouscurves said:


> http://youtu.be/pSPU4fCfyzc



oh I used to follow her on instagram, but she is so full of herself.

she basically tells us, if you eat junk food, you have dark eyes? and what about the people with two different eye colors?


----------



## myown

knasarae said:


> My grandmother had brown eyes, but after she became elderly she had a blue ring around them.. it got thicker as she got older.  She said her mother and grandmother were the same.  She ate your typical southern born-and-bred diet.  She lived to be 98 and her eyes were so cool.



that´s normal. just like most newborn have blue eyes and then they change within a short time.


----------



## V0N1B2

myown said:


> oh I used to follow her on instagram, but she is so full of herself.
> 
> she basically tells us, if you eat junk food, you have dark eyes? and what about the people with two different eye colors?


They only eat junk food half the time :snack:


----------



## myown

you actually made me giggle. 

i really need to check my eye color. too lazy to get up


----------



## Crystalina

Ok back to Kendall and Kylie...


----------



## dangerouscurves

Crystalina said:


> Ok back to Kendall and Kylie...




Not until they have something interesting to talk about.

So, you guys are saying Christina's eye color change due to raw food is a lie? She didn't say it changed to blue though but to green. I read it somewhere that everyone has blue eyes under the melanin.


----------



## Bentley1

dangerouscurves said:


> Not until they have something interesting to talk about.
> 
> So, you guys are saying Christina's eye color change due to raw food is a lie? She didn't say it changed to blue though but to green. I read it somewhere that everyone has blue eyes under the melanin.




Honestly, I don't know what to make of it? I just don't understand how it can be true? If lighter eyes are due to clean colon, healthy eating, etc. then wouldn't all unhealthy people with poor diets have brown eyes eventually? I see a lot of people who are super unhealthy with very light eyes. And I see people who are really healthy with very dark eyes. Why can brown turn to light but light can't turn to brown? Doesn't make sense to me lol 

It's definitely interesting, I had never heard of this before.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

One of my old flatmates used to say her eyes were clearer after a colonic. 

And one of my cousins was into iridology and could tell by looking at your eyes if you were on meds or had a health issue.

But changing eye colour? Sounds like snake oil BS to me.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

I can't believe you all - you're seriously discussing that? 

I'm dead, seriously.


----------



## ByeKitty

knasarae said:


> One of the men who was treated for Ebola, his eyes changed color temporarily.  I forgot where I read that... probably msnbc or something. But *shrugs* I would think it's more than her having a completely raw diet.
> 
> My grandmother had brown eyes, but after she became elderly she had a blue ring around them.. it got thicker as she got older.  She said her mother and grandmother were the same.  She ate your typical southern born-and-bred diet.  She lived to be 98 and her eyes were so cool.



That sounds like arcus, a light halo that sometimes naturally appears as a sign of aging. I know it can also have to do with calcium deficiencies, exceptionally many people in Indonesia have it.


----------



## knasarae

Bentley1 said:


> My grandma got the same thing. They turned a grayish blue from brown. I just thought it was due to her cataracts and glaucoma ?



Hmm.. she had neither.  Her vision was great, other things not so great though.



killerlife said:


> The blue ring can be due to aging, but it's also an indication of having high cholesterol.



She probably did have high cholesterol.



V0N1B2 said:


> They only eat junk food half the time :snack:







Bentley1 said:


> Honestly, I don't know what to make of it? I just don't understand how it can be true? If lighter eyes are due to clean colon, healthy eating, etc. then wouldn't all unhealthy people with poor diets have brown eyes eventually? I see a lot of people who are super unhealthy with very light eyes. And I see people who are really healthy with very dark eyes. Why can brown turn to light but light can't turn to brown? Doesn't make sense to me lol
> 
> It's definitely interesting, I had never heard of this before.



Agreed!!  Clearly something happened for her change in eye color, and maybe just maybe eating raw has something to do with it but I'm sure there are other factors as well.



ByeKitty said:


> That sounds like arcus, a light halo that sometimes naturally appears as a sign of aging. I know it can also have to do with calcium deficiencies, exceptionally many people in Indonesia have it.



Is it partly genetic?  She she was one of like 10 children but the only one who ended up like that.  I doubt she ate so different from her brothers and sisters.


----------



## Jayne1

Bentley1 said:


> My grandma got the same thing. They turned a grayish blue from brown. I just thought it was due to her cataracts and glaucoma ?



Sounds like cataracts to me!



dangerouscurves said:


> So, you guys are saying Christina's eye colour change due to raw food is a lie? She didn't say it changed to blue though but to green. *I read it somewhere that everyone has blue eyes under the melanin*.



Yes, that's how people are getting their blue eyes through laser. They laser out the brown and are left with some kind of blue.

This is so much more interesting that those K kids.  lol


----------



## knasarae

Jayne1 said:


> Sounds like cataracts to me!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's how people are getting their blue eyes through laser. They laser out the brown and you're left with some kind of blue.
> 
> This is so much more interesting that those K kids.  lol



No, my grandma didn't have cataracts.  

That laser sounds so scary!!!


----------



## Jayne1

knasarae said:


> No, my grandma didn't have cataracts.
> 
> That laser sounds so scary!!!



*Bentley1's* grandmother had cataracts and her eyes turned a grayish blue from brown, as she wrote. 

What problems did yours have?


----------



## knasarae

Jayne1 said:


> *Bentley1's* grandmother had cataracts and her eyes turned a grayish blue from brown, as she wrote.
> 
> What problems did yours have?



Sorry, I misread that part.  She had a stroke and suffered dementia, hair loss, she needed assistance walking.  But I never knew her to have any type of vision issues.  She could see very well (when she was lucid and able to articulate it).  She did wear glasses, but she wore them since her young adult years.


----------



## ByeKitty

knasarae said:


> Is it partly genetic?  She she was one of like 10 children but the only one who ended up like that.  I doubt she ate so different from her brothers and sisters.



I'm sure it is! My father is also developing these halos and he has a rather diverse and healthy diet, with hardly any processed foods and very limited amounts of meat. Lots of fresh vegetables. I don't think it's a sign of poor health per se.


----------



## tweegy

Errr lol, the discussion for the past few pages were .....hrrrmm


----------



## usmcwifey

Jayne1 said:


> Did you watch the video? Maybe your aunt, although a strict vegetarian, does not have the perfect, free flowing bowels that the lady in the video has!




Ha! My aunt has literally like 8 tubes placed throughout her body (inner, not visible) that drain out excess liquid, and all this other crap that harms her body so if anyone is being drained from every inch of her body it's her! Lol not fun....


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> Errr lol, the discussion for the past few pages were .....hrrrmm


Every time I see the thread at the top of the page I wonder 'What desperate, attention seeking thing has Kylie done/worn now...?' But, nope, just an eyeball discussion going on


----------



## CobaltBlu

Ok, back to topic please. I know the girls are probably recovering from their latest procedures but they are the thread topic and the eyeball chatter needs to go in celeb chat or Health and fitness please. 

How about a TBT retrospective, dolls?

Thank you.

:back2topic:


----------



## Queenpixie

this is not kylie right :weird:  ?


----------



## Bag*Snob

Queen Pixie - where did you find that pic?  It kinda looks like Kylie and kinda not.


----------



## Jikena

Lol no it's not Kylie


----------



## sabrunka

Queenpixie said:


> this is not kylie right :weird:  ?



No it's not, it doesn't look like her!   Although, Kylie doesn't look like Kylie anymore .


----------



## littlerock

That HAS to be her inspiration. Or vice versa.


----------



## Bentley1

Jayne1 said:


> Sounds like cataracts to me!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's how people are getting their blue eyes through laser. They laser out the brown and are left with some kind of blue.
> 
> This is so much more interesting that those K kids.  lol




Eeek, that just sounds scary. I'm scared to mess with my eyes. I've even avoided getting LASIK for years bc I'm scared of the possible side effects. You just never know [emoji52]

ETA: sorry, saw the back go topic message after I posted this! [emoji16]

Where are these two hiding?


----------



## Jayne1

Bentley1 said:


> Where are these two hiding?


Did Kylie break up with the BF?  She was all mopey in that last video someone here posted.

Funny how as soon as they disappear for a day or two, we assume they're at the dentist&#8230;  unless they are clearing the way for the Cait show this weekend.


----------



## Hermes4evah

Jayne1 said:


> Did Kylie break up with the BF?  She was all mopey in that last video someone here posted.




I was thinking the same thing. She seemed very alone and very down.  How long since they were photographed together?


----------



## Lounorada

There's a snapchat video of Kylie on DailyFail website and presuming it was recorded in the last few days- her lips look bigger than ever. My guess is the latest 'dentist' visit is the reason why both sisters are hiding.


----------



## Bentley1

Jayne1 said:


> Did Kylie break up with the BF?  She was all mopey in that last video someone here posted.
> 
> Funny how as soon as they disappear for a day or two, we assume they're at the dentist  unless they are clearing the way for the Cait show this weekend.




She should be jumping for Joy if she wised up long enough to get rid of that dead weight. Blech, I don't see how she does it. I can barely stand to look at the guy. Not to mention he's a dead beat on top of being fugly.


----------



## Bentley1

Lounorada said:


> There's a snapchat video of Kylie on DailyFail website and presuming it was recorded in the last few days- her lips look bigger than ever. My guess is the latest 'dentist' visit is the reason why both sisters are hiding.




I think you're right. Kendall plumps them too,  imo, just no where near the monstrous amount Kylie has pumped into hers.


----------



## Lounorada

Bentley1 said:


> I think you're right. *Kendall plumps them too,  imo, just no where near the monstrous amount Kylie has pumped into hers*.




True! She seems to know her limits... for now!


----------



## usmcwifey

It's a bit freaky how everyone is starting to looking the same with all the ps available.. [emoji15]


----------



## Coach Lover Too

usmcwifey said:


> It's a bit freaky how everyone is starting to looking the same with all the ps available.. [emoji15]


----------



## blackkitty4378

Kylie &#128571;&#128571;&#128571;

She looks beautiful.

https://instagram.com/p/5gCOlXsw3W/?taken-by=kylizzlesnapchats


----------



## Encore Hermes

Yea, she looks great





Daily mail


----------



## Bentley1

Omg, I can't. Ya'll she's graduated from PMK's school of thots.  She's officially now  available to the highest bidder.


----------



## blackkitty4378

Those bumps in her lips are a dead giveaway for lip fillers. Idk how she denied it for so long.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Sigh at Ryan seacrest hosting lmao


----------



## usmcwifey

Encore Hermes said:


> Yea, she looks great
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/07/23/23/2ACA659D00000578-0-image-m-13_1437689872759.jpg
> 
> Daily mail




This is so wrong...definitely not the face of a 17 year old!!!! [emoji15]


----------



## NY_Mami

I need to see the certificate because I don't believe it...


----------



## usmcwifey

NY_Mami said:


> I need to see the certificate because I don't believe it...




I saw one she posted that said 'Laurel Springs' I think it's an online school?


----------



## Sasha2012

*Kylie:* I love my mom for doing this. Thank you for making this experience as normal as possible for me. Yay&#127881; I graduated Kylie: I love my mom for doing this. Thank you for making this experience as normal as possible for me. Yay&#127881; I graduated 











via instagram


----------



## Bentley1

Encore Hermes said:


> Yea, she looks great
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/07/23/23/2ACA659D00000578-0-image-m-13_1437689872759.jpg
> 
> Daily mail




Good Lawd! Look at those deformed lips she's created for herself, that picture needs to be burned in the depths of hell. [emoji15]


----------



## NY_Mami

usmcwifey said:


> I saw one she posted that said 'Laurel Springs' I think it's an online school?


 
Yeah I'm on their website and on according to their blog their graduation ceremony for the class of 2015 was back in May... so why is Kylie just getting her diploma in July???... Hmmmm...


----------



## fightthesunrise

Encore Hermes said:


> Yea, she looks great
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/07/23/23/2ACA659D00000578-0-image-m-13_1437689872759.jpg
> 
> Daily mail




Omg. I can't.


----------



## fightthesunrise

Bentley1 said:


> Omg, I can't. Ya'll she's graduated from PMK's school of thots.  She's officially now  available to the highest bidder.
> View attachment 3074467




She reminds me of someone here. Like some middle-aged woman from tv, but I can't put my finger on it.

And wtf happened to Ryan Seacrest?! Took me a minute to recognize him. Unless he just aged overnight.


----------



## Bentley1

fightthesunrise said:


> She reminds me of someone here. Like some middle-aged woman from tv, but I can't put my finger on it.
> 
> And wtf happened to Ryan Seacrest?! Took me a minute to recognize him. Unless he just aged overnight.




LOL. Big Ang? She's not far off if you ask me. Give it a few years [emoji57]
And Ryan looks like cr@p. He's aged 10
Years.


----------



## fightthesunrise

Bentley1 said:


> LOL. Big Ang? She's not far off if you ask me. Give it a few years [emoji57]
> And Ryan looks like cr@p. He's aged 10
> Years.
> View attachment 3074539




Omg. I think I was going to say Leah Remini? But now that I go back and look, Leah's lips aren't as platypus-like. 

Big Ang is terrifying, though.


----------



## Baby Boo

Have u see. Her latest snaps ? And the arm candy she got.  Also it's a pretty sad Grad party with about 6 ppl there


----------



## usmcwifey

NY_Mami said:


> Yeah I'm on their website and on according to their blog their graduation ceremony for the class of 2015 was back in May... so why is Kylie just getting her diploma in July???... Hmmmm...




She probably didn't finish her classes on time or didn't pass? Lol I honestly think it's bogus ...when did she have "time" for school between shopping, parties, ps recovery and her pedophile bf ....


----------



## NY_Mami

fightthesunrise said:


> She reminds me of someone here. Like some middle-aged woman from tv, but I can't put my finger on it.
> 
> And wtf happened to Ryan Seacrest?! Took me a minute to recognize him. Unless he just aged overnight.


 
She looks like Dorothy Wang from Rich Kids Of Beverly Hills in that pic except that Dorothy is in her mid 20's...


----------



## NY_Mami

usmcwifey said:


> She probably didn't finish her classes on time or didn't pass? Lol I honestly think it's bogus ...when did she have "time" for school between shopping, parties, ps recovery and her pedophile bf ....


 
That is what I am saying...


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall Jenner showcased her 5ft10in model figure in a skin-tight ensemble at a 76 gas station in Calabasas Thursday.

The 19-year-old catwalker rocked a sleeveless red-striped top, blue jeans cinched with a double-buckle belt, and gleaming white trainers.

The Keeping Up with the Kardashians star wore dark shades over her flawless complexion, and she styled her naturally long locks into a partial updo.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-76-gas-station-Calabasas.html#ixzz3gmai2KHW


----------



## Jayne1

NY_Mami said:


> Yeah I'm on their website and on according to their blog their graduation ceremony for the class of 2015 was back in May... so why is Kylie just getting her diploma in July???... Hmmmm...



Waiting for the cheque to clear


----------



## fightthesunrise

NY_Mami said:


> Yeah I'm on their website and on according to their blog their graduation ceremony for the class of 2015 was back in May... so why is Kylie just getting her diploma in July???... Hmmmm...




I got my diploma a few months after graduation. Everyone at my school did. I don't remember what we were given when we crossed the stage, but I remember receiving the official paper in the mail months later. I thought it was normal.


----------



## Bentley1

fightthesunrise said:


> I got my diploma a few months after graduation. Everyone at my school did. I don't remember what we were given when we crossed the stage, but I remember receiving the official paper in the mail months later. I thought it was normal.




That's exactly how it worked for me In HS, College and Grad School. Official diplomas are printed and mailed weeks later. 

The only time I've gotten something on the spot are Certificates for a seminar or something lol never anything official from an actual, legit place of education. This is something PMK's assistant printed up on their home computer.


----------



## lulu212121

Yes, but I'm sure your mailed diplomas had your original graduation date. Not the date they printed them out. I am wondering why hers says July, too. Summer school as a Senior? That sucks!


----------



## poopsie

Sasha2012 said:


> Kendall Jenner showcased her 5ft10in model figure in a skin-tight ensemble at a 76 gas station in Calabasas Thursday.
> 
> The 19-year-old catwalker rocked a sleeveless red-striped top, blue jeans cinched with a double-buckle belt, and gleaming white trainers.
> 
> The Keeping Up with the Kardashians star wore dark shades over her flawless complexion, and she styled her naturally long locks into a partial updo.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-76-gas-station-Calabasas.html#ixzz3gmai2KHW





FTLOG she is in jeans, a t shirt and sneakers. Nothing special about it at all.


----------



## fightthesunrise

poopsie said:


> FTLOG she is in jeans, a t shirt and sneakers. Nothing special about it at all.




I love her belt. It's been on my wish list. Hate the way she's wearing it, though.


----------



## pukasonqo

Bentley1 said:


> Omg, I can't. Ya'll she's graduated from PMK's school of thots.  She's officially now  available to the highest bidder.
> View attachment 3074467




graduation day? i imagine she got first place in her crowded skool of one
do graduates from THOTness skool get diplomas?


----------



## pittcat

Do you have to take a GED test when home schooled or just complete the work that is assigned to you to graduate? There's no academic test I could see her passing based on that recent snapchat video... maybe they started doing honorary degrees for high school lol.


----------



## Bentley1

pukasonqo said:


> graduation day? i imagine she got first place in her crowded skool of one
> do graduates from THOTness skool get diplomas?




Yes! She graduated first in her class of one! [emoji28]
Apparently someone printed some sort of diploma thing off the home printer just to make her feel special.


----------



## blackkitty4378

pittcat said:


> Do you have to take a GED test when home schooled or just complete the work that is assigned to you to graduate? There's no academic test I could see her passing based on that recent snapchat video... maybe they started doing honorary degrees for high school lol.



High school (in the US) isn't that difficult to graduate from. It's more difficult to show up and do the work than it is to pass the actual material, if that makes sense.

GED test is a different thing than a high school diploma. It's what you can get as an alternative when you don't graduate from high school with a high school diploma.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

This is laughable.  Somwone on her IG feed said it's an online school.  I guess she took classes in between shopping & partying.  And she got straight A's.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I dunno what's bigger. Kim's butt or Kylie's lips. It's a close call.


----------



## bunnyr

fightthesunrise said:


> I got my diploma a few months after graduation. Everyone at my school did. I don't remember what we were given when we crossed the stage, but I remember receiving the official paper in the mail months later. I thought it was normal.




Ours in high school were given the time we walked on stage. I remember the school saying how much effort they put in to make sure the right diploma is contained in each one for each student. This was in so Cali.


----------



## pittcat

blackkitty4378 said:


> High school (in the US) isn't that difficult to graduate from. It's more difficult to show up and do the work than it is to pass the actual material, if that makes sense.
> 
> GED test is a different thing than a high school diploma. It's what you can get as an alternative when you don't graduate from high school with a high school diploma.




I live in the US lol I know how it works... But she did not go to an actual high school, she took online courses, so I would think the only way to make sure she is at the same level as other students (ie to make sure she didn't have someone complete her work for her) would be to take a live equivalency test, which is why I referenced the GED. And for Kylie I would think it would be quite difficult to pass any test, let alone show up ( I have no idea how she had time to complete anything).


----------



## Avril

Sasha2012 said:


> Kendall Jenner showcased her 5ft10in model figure in a skin-tight ensemble at a 76 gas station in Calabasas Thursday.
> 
> The 19-year-old catwalker rocked a sleeveless red-striped top, blue jeans cinched with a double-buckle belt, and gleaming white trainers.
> 
> The Keeping Up with the Kardashians star wore dark shades over her flawless complexion, and she styled her naturally long locks into a partial updo.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-76-gas-station-Calabasas.html#ixzz3gmai2KHW



Are those Converse?


----------



## pukasonqo

Bentley1 said:


> Yes! She graduated first in her class of one! [emoji28]
> Apparently someone printed some sort of diploma thing off the home printer just to make her feel special.




aaawwww, and she gets to wear a cape and a mortarboard!
what about her prom? will kylie be voted prom queen, most popular, etc, etc?


----------



## blackkitty4378

pittcat said:


> I live in the US lol I know how it works... But she did not go to an actual high school, she took online courses, so I would think the only way to make sure she is at the same level as other students (ie to make sure she didn't have someone complete her work for her) would be to take a live equivalency test, which is why I referenced the GED. And for Kylie I would think it would be quite difficult to pass any test, let alone show up ( I have no idea how she had time to complete anything).



I don't know. People get college degrees online. I'm sure it's not that much different.

As for cheating, there's different ways they can verify it's her doing the work. Webcam, could have a proctor visit her house, etc. I googled the high school she went to on the diploma and it seems legit.


----------



## AECornell

blackkitty4378 said:


> Kylie [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> She looks beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/5gCOlXsw3W/?taken-by=kylizzlesnapchats



Alrighty...

Did anyone see this comment? Her boobs are real, ok?!


----------



## pittcat

blackkitty4378 said:


> I don't know. People get college degrees online. I'm sure it's not that much different.
> 
> 
> 
> As for cheating, there's different ways they can verify it's her doing the work. Webcam, could have a proctor visit her house, etc. I googled the high school she went to on the diploma and it seems legit.




Well that's why I'm wondering. My fiancé's little brother took some online college classes from a local community college (his actual college didn't offer online classes but allowed the credits to transfer) and anyone could have pretty much taken the tests for him. It was 100% online and it didn't look like they took any precautions to make sure it was actually him. I guess if there are discrepancies in the grades on each test they might assume, but not sure they would actually do anything about it.


----------



## Bentley1

pittcat said:


> I live in the US lol I know how it works... But she did not go to an actual high school, she took online courses, so I would think the only way to make sure she is at the same level as other students (ie to make sure she didn't have someone complete her work for her) would be to take a live equivalency test, which is why I referenced the GED. And for Kylie I would think it would be quite difficult to pass any test, let alone show up ( I have no idea how she had time to complete anything).




I'm pretty sure they had one of their assistants, or some other paid help, complete her online courses. Who actually believes she sat around and did school work LOL [emoji28]


----------



## ByeKitty

Did she graduate from PMK's Home School with honours, like Khole?


----------



## Avril

Kylie did school work? Eh I don't think so. Unless her school work involved shopping, Instagramming, Snap Chatting, Selfie Taking.


----------



## solange

pittcat said:


> I live in the US lol I know how it works... But she did not go to an actual high school, she took online courses, so I would think the only way to make sure she is at the same level as other students (ie to make sure she didn't have someone complete her work for her) would be to take a live equivalency test, which is why I referenced the GED. And for Kylie I would think it would be quite difficult to pass any test, let alone show up ( I have no idea how she had time to complete anything).



In high school, I attended a physical school and took a correspondence course. The distance learning high school program was much more rigorous than classes at school. That particular school was nationally accredited. No need for GED with the accreditation. As I finished the distance diploma first, I went straight to college instead of finishing at the physical school.
With that said, I am assuming that Kylie's may be an accredited online school.


----------



## qudz104

I hope it's a legit diploma. It would be nice if she, at the bare minimum, at least graduated from hs in the middle of all her other questionable shenanigans.


----------



## madeinnyc

qudz104 said:


> i hope it's a legit diploma. It would be nice if she, at the bare minimum, at least graduated from hs in the middle of all her other questionable shenanigans.




+ 1


----------



## CeeJay

usmcwifey said:


> I saw one she posted that said 'Laurel Springs' I think it's an online school?



It must be because Ojai is not even close to Calabases, and with all her various "activities", there is no way that she would be schlepping there on a daily basis.


----------



## Jayne1

pukasonqo said:


> graduation day? i imagine she got first place in her crowded skool of one



Just like Khloe!



talldrnkofwater said:


> This is laughable.  Somwone on her IG feed said it's an online school.  I guess she took classes in between shopping & partying.  And she got straight A's.



I think someone at Kris' house must have been on that computer, completing her schoolwork.


----------



## shiny_things

Don't you have to actually go to college/high school to graduate from it?


----------



## fightthesunrise

AECornell said:


> Alrighty...
> 
> Did anyone see this comment? Her boobs are real, ok?!
> View attachment 3074787




Lol I saw that. So many people were defending her lips before she finally admitted that she messed with them. People are dumb.


----------



## DC-Cutie

shiny_things said:


> Don't you have to actually go to college/high school to graduate from it?


 
do you mean physically go or go as in do the work?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Well....here we go.....We knew it!

*Family Tradition! Kylie Jenner Gets Ready For Her First Nude Photo As 18th Birthday Approaches &#8212; &#8216;Magazines Are At War&#8217;*

http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...tm_medium=social&utm_campaign=KylieNakedShoot


----------



## Coach Lover Too

This WHOLE family has gone to sh*t.

There. I said it.


----------



## Queenpixie

Bag*Snob said:


> Queen Pixie - where did you find that pic?  It kinda looks like Kylie and kinda not.



twitter feed on kylie jenner


----------



## DC-Cutie

Coach Lover Too said:


> This WHOLE family has gone to sh*t.
> 
> There. I said it.


 
oh you late... they been gone to sh*t!


----------



## AECornell

According to the source, She is going to bare her breasts and is excited at allowing the world to see them because they really are so perfect. 

It's cuz she paid for them, duh.



Coach Lover Too said:


> Well....here we go.....We knew it!
> 
> *Family Tradition! Kylie Jenner Gets Ready For Her First Nude Photo As 18th Birthday Approaches  Magazines Are At War*
> 
> http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...tm_medium=social&utm_campaign=KylieNakedShoot


----------



## Pandoravuitton

http://www.mtv.com/shows/kingin-with-tyga/kingin-with-tyga-tygas-crib/1222124/video/#id=1737002


Is this Kylie's House or his?!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Pandoravuitton said:


> http://www.mtv.com/shows/kingin-with-tyga/kingin-with-tyga-tygas-crib/1222124/video/#id=1737002
> 
> 
> Is this Kylie's House or his?!


 
that's his rental... the one he was behind on rent on


----------



## V0N1B2

poopsie said:


> FTLOG she is in jeans, a t shirt and sneakers. Nothing special about it at all.


Thank you poopsie 
I have been trying to figure out for years how a pair of jeans, tank top/t-shirt and a pair of runners qualifies someone as a fashionista.


----------



## poopsie

Coach Lover Too said:


> Well....here we go.....We knew it!
> 
> *Family Tradition! Kylie Jenner Gets Ready For Her First Nude Photo As 18th Birthday Approaches  Magazines Are At War*
> 
> http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...tm_medium=social&utm_campaign=KylieNakedShoot






They will be working overtime photoshopping her knees from then on


----------



## AECornell

I'm not totally sure. I couldn't get past him in the tub. The constant need to say how much things cost and how awesome you are pretty tells me he's a nobody with no money.



Pandoravuitton said:


> http://www.mtv.com/shows/kingin-with-tyga/kingin-with-tyga-tygas-crib/1222124/video/#id=1737002
> 
> 
> Is this Kylie's House or his?!


----------



## Jayne1

AECornell said:


> According to the source, She is going to bare her breasts and is excited at allowing the world to see them because they really are so perfect.
> 
> It's cuz she paid for them, duh.



In that case, she'll probably show the butt she also paid for.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

First the turn 18, then the do the nudes/topless, next stop Dubai.


----------



## CeeJay

Well, according to D/M .. she's been getting all ready for it: 


Sister, sister: Thousands of Kardashian  fans have taken to Twitter and Tumblr to point out the similarities  between Kylie Jenner and her older sister Kim&#65533;&#65533;








Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ls-just-teen-changed-years.html#ixzz3gq6BPCLn 

​


----------



## Sassys

shiny_things said:


> Don't you have to actually go to college/high school to graduate from it?



You read my mind.

Also, why does her balloons say 2014


----------



## Humbugged

Sassys said:


> You read my mind.
> 
> Also, why does her balloons say 2014



Because they tacked Kendall's graduation on to the party.She graduated last year and there was no big fuss or a party at the time for whatever reason.


----------



## Lounorada

I saw a gross and disturbing blind item the other day and *if it's true*, I'm guessing it's Kylie... 
Don't know if it's shareable on tPF...


----------



## ByeKitty

I just want to shake some sense into Kylie... She thinks she's being edgy, kontroversial...but all she does is degrade herself.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Humbugged said:


> Because they tacked Kendall's graduation on to the party.She graduated last year and *there was no big fuss or a party at the time for whatever reason.*



Probably because they had something else going on for publicity that week so they didn't need the grad party for social media.  Or she dropped out due to her modeling schedule. 


It isn't like they value education imo.


----------



## sabrunka

Lounorada said:


> I saw a gross and disturbing blind item the other day and *if it's true*, I'm guessing it's Kylie...
> Don't know if it's shareable on tPF...



Please share


----------



## Suzan

Lounorada said:


> I saw a gross and disturbing blind item the other day and *if it's true*, I'm guessing it's Kylie...
> Don't know if it's shareable on tPF...




Do share!


----------



## Jikena

How can Kris do this ? I know I'm talking about the woman who promoted the sextape of her own daughter, but I'm still amazed by how bad of a "mother" she is to her children. She really is evil.


----------



## Lounorada

sabrunka said:


> Please share





Suzan said:


> Do share!


 

Ok, here it is... 


_'This A-list reality star is selling herself for $$$ to anyone that wants her._
_The price is pretty high, but it does include a lot of &#8216;fun&#8217; and (if you provide tests) xxx. _
_Did I mention she&#8217;s underage?'_


----------



## sabrunka

Lounorada said:


> Ok, here it is...
> 
> 
> _'This A-list reality star is selling herself for $$$ to anyone that wants her._
> _The price is pretty high, but it does include a lot of &#8216;fun&#8217; and (if you provide tests) xxx. _
> _Did I mention she&#8217;s underage?'_



Errmm... I mean, anyone would assume it's Kylie.  What other underage celebs are there which have a poor reputation? Yuck!


----------



## VickyB

Oh, boy!!!!!! This is disturbing and disgusting on so many levels.  It's so out there that I might actually believe it.  But really, is she possibly really this tragic???????????


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Next stop Dubai.  Sold to the highest bidder.  If this is true, this family is so disgusting & they really have no morals.  I can't believe people idolize them.


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> I saw a gross and disturbing blind item the other day and *if it's true*, I'm guessing it's Kylie...
> Don't know if it's shareable on tPF...



You can't say something like that and not share!!!! Post a link when in doubt.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> You can't say something like that and not share!!!! Post a link when in doubt.




I shared :ninja:


----------



## Sassys

Humbugged said:


> Because they tacked Kendall's graduation on to the party.She graduated last year and there was no big fuss or a party at the time for whatever reason.



Oh, okay


----------



## Bentley1

Lounorada said:


> Ok, here it is...
> 
> 
> _'This A-list reality star is selling herself for $$$ to anyone that wants her._
> _The price is pretty high, but it does include a lot of &#8216;fun&#8217; and (if you provide tests) xxxx. _
> _Did I mention she&#8217;s underage?'_




Omg, I gagged. That is repugnant on every level imaginable. I bet it Is her, nasty little thing she is.


----------



## CeeJay

Bentley1 said:


> Omg, I gagged. That is repugnant on every level imaginable. I bet it Is her, nasty little thing she is.



I totally believe this, have been saying for years that she would become the next Kim.  On that note .. think about it; what discernible talent does she have other then selling her body?  Besides .. look at older sister Kim; she 'sold' it .. and now she has a rich husband.  That's what this is really all about; finding that candy that will keep her in good stead ($$$-wise) for a long time.  

Pathetic, but not surprising from this family ..


----------



## pittcat

I wonder if being a high school grad makes her more marketable to future clients...


----------



## redney

pittcat said:


> I wonder if being a high school grad makes her more marketable to future clients...



Not a requirement of the position, if you catch my drift.


----------



## usmcwifey

pittcat said:


> I wonder if being a high school grad makes her more marketable to future clients...




I don't see how... She doesn't have any "skills" the school taught her that she could put to use in her real life ...


----------



## CobaltBlu

y'all.....

I came in, turned on the lights and had to edit that a bit.

Leaving now...


----------



## ByeKitty

usmcwifey said:


> I don't see how... She doesn't have any "skills" the school taught her that she could put to use in her real life ...



Unless it's the Kardashian School of Thotness she graduated from!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

That makes me wanna slap the sh*t out of her mother! (and her father!)


----------



## pittcat

redney said:


> Not a requirement of the position, if you catch my drift.







usmcwifey said:


> I don't see how... She doesn't have any "skills" the school taught her that she could put to use in her real life ...




Lol yes l can't imagine there will be any type of intelligent conversation going on...Ugh that blind is so gross... though sadly not surprising.


----------



## usmcwifey

pittcat said:


> Lol yes l can't imagine there will be any type of intelligent conversation going on...Ugh that blind is so gross... though sadly not surprising.




She honestly probably paid someone to do the schooling for her ...I doubt she knows what 2+2 is ...and no Kylie it's not 5 ...


----------



## Coach Lover Too

CeeJay said:


> Well, according to D/M .. she's been getting all ready for it:
> 
> 
> Sister, sister: Thousands of Kardashian  fans have taken to Twitter and Tumblr to point out the similarities  between Kylie Jenner and her older sister Kim&#65533;&#65533;
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/07/23/22/2AC86AA900000578-0-image-a-17_1437686996694.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ls-just-teen-changed-years.html#ixzz3gq6BPCLn
> 
> ​



This is right up Kris's alley. Cha ching! $$$$$


----------



## Sasha2012

His Instagram name is 'King Gold Chains' so Tyga must know a little something about shopping for lavish jewelry.

After the 25-year-old rapper was spotted shopping at a fancy jewelry store in girlfriend Kylie Jenner's Calabasas neighbourhood on Thursday, it turns out his new purchase was especially for the teen.

Kylie, 17, showed off two new pieces of luxurious bling at her graduation party hours later, in particular revealing a gold diamond-encrusted Rolex watch. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...repares-debut-reality-show.html#ixzz3gqsPY8Ym


----------



## pukasonqo

did she paid for them herself or did she let him "borrow" money to pay for it?


----------



## Jayne1

pukasonqo said:


> did she paid for them herself or did she let him "borrow" money to pay for it?


She already has gold watches and a few Cartier Jus un Clou bracelets.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Aww, he gave his little girlfriend 2 high school graduation gifts.


----------



## Bentley1

CeeJay said:


> I totally believe this, have been saying for years that she would become the next Kim.  On that note .. think about it; what discernible talent does she have other then selling her body?  Besides .. look at older sister Kim; she 'sold' it .. and now she has a rich husband.  That's what this is really all about; finding that candy that will keep her in good stead ($$$-wise) for a long time.
> 
> Pathetic, but not surprising from this family ..




You're right, it's sadly not surprising in the least. She's been primed for this life since she was knee high, so what else does she even know but to sell herself?


----------



## CeeJay

Sasha2012 said:


> His Instagram name is 'King Gold Chains' so Tyga must know a little something about shopping for lavish jewelry.
> 
> After the 25-year-old rapper was spotted shopping at a fancy jewelry store in girlfriend Kylie Jenner's Calabasas neighbourhood on Thursday, it turns out his new purchase was especially for the teen.
> 
> Kylie, 17, showed off two new pieces of luxurious bling at her graduation party hours later, in particular revealing a gold diamond-encrusted Rolex watch.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...repares-debut-reality-show.html#ixzz3gqsPY8Ym



So .. he's being sued for back rent (what was it? .. $800k), and whatever else he's skipped out on .. and then he buys her this stuff and she posts it like a dumb-a@@?!?!  Way to make your plaintiff's point! 

They certainly seem to be 'equal' intellectually (if that word can even be used to EVER describe these 2!).


----------



## Bentley1

Must suck to have to pay for your own gifts and pretend like your loser boyfriend gifted them to you.


----------



## pukasonqo

Jayne1 said:


> She already has gold watches and a few Cartier Jus un Clou bracelets.




so, she is recycling?


----------



## maddie66

Bentley1 said:


> Must suck to have to pay for your own gifts and pretend like your loser boyfriend gifted them to you.




The fact that either of them have the money to do anything is really disturbing, given their "skills".


----------



## fightthesunrise

Coach Lover Too said:


> Well....here we go.....We knew it!
> 
> *Family Tradition! Kylie Jenner Gets Ready For Her First Nude Photo As 18th Birthday Approaches  Magazines Are At War*
> 
> http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...tm_medium=social&utm_campaign=KylieNakedShoot




The wording of this was so friggin' ridiculous. Who talks like that? Who was this "source"? Wtf.


----------



## fightthesunrise

CeeJay said:


> Well, according to D/M .. she's been getting all ready for it:
> 
> 
> Sister, sister: Thousands of Kardashian  fans have taken to Twitter and Tumblr to point out the similarities  between Kylie Jenner and her older sister Kim&#65533;&#65533;
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/07/23/22/2AC86AA900000578-0-image-a-17_1437686996694.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ls-just-teen-changed-years.html#ixzz3gq6BPCLn
> 
> ​




I've definitely noticed that lately. Most girls her age probably want to look old enough to buy alcohol, but not literally twice their age. Ffs.


----------



## Freckles1

Has anyone checked  out the "Caitlyn" thread lately? Lordy they have lost their minds over there..... Back to topic... I see the girls are releasing "mid drift" t shirts that say "team Kylie" and "team Kendall"


----------



## fightthesunrise

Lounorada said:


> Ok, here it is...
> 
> 
> _'This A-list reality star is selling herself for $$$ to anyone that wants her._
> _The price is pretty high, but it does include a lot of fun and (if you provide tests) xxx. _
> _Did I mention shes underage?'_




That explains her stack of Cartier bracelets. No one needs that many.


----------



## labelwhore04

Bentley1 said:


> Omg, I gagged. That is repugnant on every level imaginable. I bet it Is her, nasty little thing she is.



Sick! But every other women in that family prostitutes themselves so she's just following in her sisters footsteps. They're all a bunch of sickos.


----------



## blackkitty4378

labelwhore04 said:


> Sick! But every other women in that family prostitutes themselves so she's just following in her sisters footsteps. They're all a bunch of sickos.



Isn't that the truth! Even high and mighty model Kendall has made a questionable trip or two to Dubai.


----------



## Sasha2012




----------



## mrsbagalot1222

She actually seems somewhat normal except the part about the marriage


----------



## Sasha2012

*kyliejenner* balmain 








*kyliejenner* @styledbyhrush @clydehairgod & Dolce&Gabbana dress 







*kyliejenner *30 million followers?! I just found out I'm in the top ten most followed on Instagram and #1 viewed person on snapchat this is still CRAZY to me. Blessed to feel loved & when I launch my website I have many ideas to give that love back  I can't wait!!!






via instagram


----------



## madeinnyc

Sassys said:


> You read my mind.
> 
> Also, why does her balloons say 2014




Holy crap good catch! Hmmmmmmm


----------



## aleksandras

There's actually 30 million people who follow her on instagram? That's more than the whole Scandinavia combined. Crazy. Her selfies aren't _that_ interesting.


----------



## harleyNemma

Wait...wait....Kylie has "many ideas to give the love back" to all her followers via her to-be launched website. Sweet Yeezus...


----------



## Bentley1

labelwhore04 said:


> Sick! But every other women in that family prostitutes themselves so she's just following in her sisters footsteps. They're all a bunch of sickos.




Exactly, they truly are. Pathetic, disgusting and sad. They're leading really creepy, dirty lives from the youngest to the oldest.


----------



## Bentley1

maddie66 said:


> The fact that either of them have the money to do anything is really disturbing, given their "skills".




That's true! Truly disturbing. All of them.


----------



## Oryx816

Bentley1 said:


> Exactly, they truly are. Pathetic, disgusting and sad. They're leading really creepy, dirty lives from the youngest to the oldest.




My sentiments precisely.


----------



## patchydel

aleksandras said:


> There's actually 30 million people who follow her on instagram? That's more than the whole Scandinavia combined. Crazy. Her selfies aren't _that_ interesting.



I'm sure she has bought followers. I remember last time Instagram purged a bunch of bot/spam accounts, Kim last 1.3 million followers.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Kylie (and the whole family) must be so thankful for plastic surgeons, makeup, and photo editing. Without them, I doubt magazines would be "at war" for Kylie. I see before pictures from a couple years ago and I still can't believe they're the same person. She looks completely different. Eyes, face shape, lips, boobs, who knows what else. I hate that this kind of shallow, empty life makes them rich and famous.


----------



## bisousx

Wait...

You can post videos on TPF now?


----------



## fightthesunrise

kitties are cute said:


> kylie (and the whole family) must be so thankful for plastic surgeons, makeup, and photo editing. Without them, i doubt magazines would be "at war" for kylie. I see before pictures from a couple years ago and i still can't believe they're the same person. She looks completely different. Eyes, face shape, lips, boobs, who knows what else. I hate that this kind of shallow, empty life makes them rich and famous.




+1


----------



## FreeSpirit71

bisousx said:


> Wait...
> 
> You can post videos on TPF now?



You could always post YouTube vids


----------



## ByeKitty

Call me a cynic but I think many of those followers are only there for the train wreck...


----------



## Lounorada

Yeah, it's not 'crazy' to you Kylie and you definitely didn't 'just find out', she is prob always watching follower stats and buys herself a few thousand followers to make herself look more popular (that goes for her sisters, too). 

This is all she has in life, PS to make herself as plastic as possible and do everything for the sole purpose of selfies and social media. 

Oh, and 30million followers make her 'blessed to feel loved'... Sad.


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> Yeah, it's not 'crazy' to you Kylie and you definitely didn't 'just find out', she is prob always watching follower stats and buys herself a few thousand followers to make herself look more popular (that goes for her sisters, too).
> 
> This is all she has in life, PS to make herself as plastic as possible and do everything for the sole purpose of selfies and social media.
> 
> Oh, and 30million followers make her 'blessed to feel loved'... Sad.




All this and a side of chips!


----------



## Lounorada

Bentley1 said:


> Must suck to have to pay for your own gifts and pretend like your loser boyfriend gifted them to you.








ByeKitty said:


> Call me a cynic but I think *many of those followers are only there for the train wreck*...



I agree.


----------



## Oryx816

Bentley1 said:


> Must suck to have to pay for your own gifts and pretend like your loser boyfriend gifted them to you.




Agreed....
Must suck even more to have to ho yourself out so that you can pay for your gifts and pretend your deadbeat boyfriend gave them to you.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

bentley1 said:


> exactly, they truly are. Pathetic, disgusting and sad. They're leading really creepy, dirty lives from the youngest to the oldest.



+1000!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

ByeKitty said:


> Call me a cynic but I think many of those followers are only there for the train wreck...



Most definitely! They can't ALL be fans.


----------



## aleksandras

ByeKitty said:


> Call me a cynic but I think many of those followers are only there for the train wreck...



That's the first thing that came to my mind as well.


----------



## Bentley1

Lounorada said:


> Yeah, it's not 'crazy' to you Kylie and you definitely didn't 'just find out', she is prob always watching follower stats and buys herself a few thousand followers to make herself look more popular (that goes for her sisters, too).
> 
> 
> 
> This is all she has in life, PS to make herself as plastic as possible and do everything for the sole purpose of selfies and social media.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and 30million followers make her 'blessed to feel loved'... Sad.




[emoji106]all'a this!


----------



## Bentley1

Oryx816 said:


> Agreed....
> Must suck even more to have to ho yourself out so that you can pay for your gifts and pretend your deadbeat boyfriend gave them to you.




Ooo weeee, the things this girls had to do, and will continue to have to do, to pay for all these extravagances for herself and her dead weight. [emoji13]


----------



## shiny_things

I am so Team Rob right now and that's saying something.


----------



## Deco

I think most of the followers are fake accounts set up by their machinery just to follow and fawn over her.  Of the minuscule remaining real followers, most are pedophiles and dirty old men in dirty underwear sitting at their computers in their mom's dungy basement, some are tweens, and the rest are train wreck lookyloos.  It's why i pop my head in here. Train wreck updates.


----------



## pukasonqo

30 million followers? wow! more followers than the population of oz! and we are a continent but maybe we are not as big as kylie's ego
this kid should create her own country! thotlandia, population:30 million and counting


----------



## AshTx.1

It's weird that she has 30 million followers,  but manages to only get a million likes or less on her posts. Btw did anyone see her Rich $ex video thing on instagram?  I don't get it ....


----------



## Suzan

fightthesunrise said:


> That explains her stack of Cartier bracelets. No one needs that many.




I don't understand this. And what did she and Caitlyn say in the video about being married at 17? Did she say 'kinda like me'?


----------



## whimsic

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Kylie (and the whole family) must be so thankful for plastic surgeons, makeup, and photo editing. Without them, I doubt magazines would be "at war" for Kylie. I see before pictures from a couple years ago and I still can't believe they're the same person. She looks completely different. Eyes, face shape, lips, boobs, who knows what else. I hate that this kind of shallow, empty life makes them rich and famous.



Couple of years? She looks like a different person compared to only last year


----------



## maddie66

whimsic said:


> Couple of years? She looks like a different person compared to only last year




She doesn't even have the same face shape!  Everyone's face changes as they get older, but it's gradual during the period between your teens and your late 20s -- not one year as a teenager.  Watching earlier seasons of KUWTK (it's on when I'm at the gym at lunchtime... makes treadmill less boring), Kylie and Kim have both changed dramatically due to PS.  Even PMK looks closer to her "original" self from 3-4 years ago than those two.


----------



## CeeJay

I can't even imagine how Kylie is going to look in 10 years.  All those fillers do stretch the skin, and I can tell you all from experience, that I see a LOT of women out here that look like caricatures because of messing with their faces for so my years.


----------



## Jayne1

maddie66 said:


> She doesn't even have the same face shape!  Everyone's face changes as they get older, but it's gradual during the period between your teens and your late 20s -- not one year as a teenager.  Watching earlier seasons of KUWTK (it's on when I'm at the gym at lunchtime... makes treadmill less boring), Kylie and Kim have both changed dramatically due to PS.  Even PMK looks closer to her "original" self from 3-4 years ago than those two.



They're running a marathon leading up to the Cait show and Khloe's wedding stuff was on.  Now, that's a different face too!!


----------



## fightthesunrise

ByeKitty said:


> Call me a cynic but I think many of those followers are only there for the train wreck...




Attention is attention, despite the reason. It's sad, but I've known girls exactly like her. As long as eyes are on them, they don't care if it's for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## tweegy

AshTx.1 said:


> It's weird that she has 30 million followers,  but manages to only get a million likes or less on her posts. Btw did anyone see her Rich $ex video thing on instagram?  I don't get it ....



Well they could be shell followers... You can buy followers... It's been a thing for a while now.. Not saying that she did... Just saying ppl do it.....


----------



## gillianna

Sad but I don't think this girl ever knew what love was/is.  She has only been used and ignored or pushed aside for her more famous sisters for PR.  Her parents were not there to offer any guidance  but they did approve of and set up how to make $$ by showing as much skin as possible.  It was all about looks and her lack of self esteem growing up in that circus  pushed her to mess up her face and body at such a young age.  Yet the doctors $$$ were right there to help in any way.

How many months after 18 does the sex tape and nude magazine spreads start?  

I can only imagine how desperate she will get with each passing year.  Look at Kim, can she take her clothes off one more time???  As a mother I think she did more nude pictures then before.  Great role model for her child.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ladies, I'll be back after Kylie's nude pictures fiasco is over. I just can't even....


----------



## CeeJay

Anyone else remember that Oprah Winfrey special .. when she asked PMK about the "pimping out her daughters"?!?!  Dayum .. too bad it wasn't after the release of Kylie's pics????  My mother was no prize per se, but you-know-what? .. I'm actually grateful now!


----------



## Lounorada

dangerouscurves said:


> Ladies, I'll be back after Kylie's nude pictures fiasco is over. I just can't even....


----------



## Bentley1

Decophile said:


> I think most of the followers are fake accounts set up by their machinery just to follow and fawn over her.  Of the minuscule remaining real followers, most are pedophiles and dirty old men in dirty underwear sitting at their computers in their mom's dungy basement, some are tweens, and the rest are train wreck lookyloos.  It's why i pop my head in here. Train wreck updates.




Lmao, you had to throw in "dirty underwear" in there, didn't you! [emoji28]
I totally agree, that's exactly what's going on!


----------



## sabrunka

Kylie has done a lot more to her face than just lips, and I noticed because she couldn't move her face properly in her snapchat video.. I took a couple screen shots to try and give you guys an idea...


----------



## labelwhore04

sabrunka said:


> Kylie has done a lot more to her face than just lips, and I noticed because she couldn't move her face properly in her snapchat video.. I took a couple screen shots to try and give you guys an idea...
> 
> View attachment 3076232
> View attachment 3076233



Omg she looks like a real housewife. How is this girl 17??


----------



## fightthesunrise

sabrunka said:


> Kylie has done a lot more to her face than just lips, and I noticed because she couldn't move her face properly in her snapchat video.. I took a couple screen shots to try and give you guys an idea...
> 
> View attachment 3076232
> View attachment 3076233




That first one is a gem. She's done everything to her face. I don't think she's touched her nose, though.


----------



## fightthesunrise

labelwhore04 said:


> Omg she looks like a real housewife.




She does!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Really disturbing that she has parental consent to do that to her face at her age.


----------



## labelwhore04

Encore Hermes said:


> Really disturbing that she has parental consent to do that to her face at her age.



It should really be illegal for doctors to perform cosmetic surgery on minors unless medically necessary.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Encore Hermes said:


> Really disturbing that she has parental consent to do that to her face at her age.



She probably has more than consent. I can imagine Kris advising her..

"So, if you take a little off your chin here.."

"Fill out your lips a little there."

"We'll use some botox to raise your brow line."

"Oh, your self-esteem? No, that's not fixable honey."


----------



## Lounorada

sabrunka said:


> Kylie has done a lot more to her face than just lips, and I noticed because she couldn't move her face properly in her snapchat video.. I took a couple screen shots to try and give you guys an idea...
> 
> View attachment 3076232
> View attachment 3076233




 She looks scary.


----------



## Lounorada

labelwhore04 said:


> It should really be illegal for doctors to perform cosmetic surgery on minors unless medically necessary.




I agree.


----------



## labelwhore04

There has to be someone to protect these teens from their idiot parents. Of course all teen girls are self-conscious about how they look and want PS. When i was 15 i wanted a bigger butt, imagine my parents had let me get butt injections! I could've ended up looking like Kim, what a disaster that would have been.


----------



## AshTx.1

tweegy said:


> Well they could be shell followers... You can buy followers... It's been a thing for a while now.. Not saying that she did... Just saying ppl do it.....



I didn't know people could do that!


----------



## shiny_things

labelwhore04 said:


> It should really be illegal for doctors to perform cosmetic surgery on minors unless medically necessary.



Right. Any doctor performing that is no doctor morally.


----------



## ByeKitty

labelwhore04 said:


> There has to be someone to protect these teens from their idiot parents. Of course all teen girls are self-conscious about how they look and want PS. When i was 15 i wanted a bigger butt, imagine my parents had let me get butt injections! I could've ended up looking like Kim, what a disaster that would have been.



I wanted a smaller nose and bigger lips... I'm happy that never happened


----------



## Coach Lover Too

ByeKitty said:


> I wanted a smaller nose and bigger lips... I'm happy that never happened



Thank god some parents have common sense. The K's and J's seem to be lacking in that department. It's unfortunate.


----------



## Bentley1

sabrunka said:


> Kylie has done a lot more to her face than just lips, and I noticed because she couldn't move her face properly in her snapchat video.. I took a couple screen shots to try and give you guys an idea...
> 
> View attachment 3076232
> View attachment 3076233




Who the h@ll is that supposed to be? That's Kylie?? Omg [emoji28]

She looks like a candidate for an episode of Botched! She looks like a freak in the first pic.


----------



## DC-Cutie

AshTx.1 said:


> ]It's weird that she has 30 million followers,  but manages to only get a million likes or less on her posts[/B]. Btw did anyone see her Rich $ex video thing on instagram?  I don't get it ....



typically that means purchased followers


----------



## DC-Cutie

sabrunka said:


> Kylie has done a lot more to her face than just lips, and I noticed because she couldn't move her face properly in her snapchat video.. I took a couple screen shots to try and give you guys an idea...
> 
> View attachment 3076232
> View attachment 3076233



this is what happens when you grow up in a family that values looks more than anything else and strives to be perfect looking at all times.  When all they end up doing is looking odd.  I hope Kendall stays far away. 

No minor should be seeing a cosmetic surgeon if it's not for medical reasons (like reconstruction after an accident).  Kris and Bruce/Caitlyn need their butts whopped


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I dunno how recent this pic is, but *Kardashians on E* just posted it on Twitter.


----------



## ByeKitty

I have an acquaintance who is a singer-songwriter. She recorded a song and a video, and all of a sudden she went like "oh my gosh you guys, thanks so much for your support!!! 100.000 views!!!!!", and the number kept rising (up to over 300.000) and she kept going "oh wow I can't beliiiieeeeve it! thanks so much!!!"... This was back when YouTube showed stats of where the views came from. A friend of mine decided to look and the vast majority of views were from some random place in India. I think the video was removed not too long afterwards.


----------



## ByeKitty

DC-Cutie said:


> this is what happens when you grow up in a family that values looks more than anything else and strives to be perfect looking at all times.  When all they end up doing is looking odd.  I hope Kendall stays far away.
> 
> No minor should be seeing a cosmetic surgeon if it's not for medical reasons (like reconstruction after an accident).  Kris and Bruce/Caitlyn need their butts whopped



I know right!! And I think most teenagers go through periods where they are very self conscious and would like to alter their looks in one way or another. If my parents let me and I had access to it I probably would've messed with my face too at that age.

Kris probably went "sure, honey! I'm seeing the doc on Monday for a touch-up, you can join me if you like!"


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Do y'all remember the episode of Kim, Kylie and Kendall and Kim was telling Kylie it's ok to do what you want as long as you don't go overboard, and Kendall told both of them that neither one of them needed anything done, they were pretty just like they were? If you can't beat 'em, join 'em I guess.

I would HATE being in such a pretentious, self absorbed family like theirs, I don't care how much money's involved.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Coach Lover Too said:


> Do y'all remember the episode of Kim, Kylie and Kendall and Kim was telling Kylie it's ok to do what you want as long as you don't go overboard, and Kendall told both of them that neither one of them needed anything done, they were pretty just like they were? If you can't beat 'em, join 'em I guess.
> 
> I would HATE being in such a pretentious, self absorbed family like theirs, I don't care how much money's involved.



Kendall was telling the truth and shade at the same time.  No wonder why she hangs with the Jenners more


----------



## arnott

labelwhore04 said:


> There has to be someone to protect these teens from their idiot parents. Of course all teen girls are self-conscious about how they look and want PS. When i was 15 i wanted a bigger butt, imagine my parents had let me get butt injections!* I** could've ended up looking like Kim, what a disaster that would have been*.



Too funny!


----------



## arnott

FreeSpirit71 said:


> She probably has more than consent. I can imagine Kris advising her..
> 
> "So, if you take a little off your chin here.."
> 
> "Fill out your lips a little there."
> 
> "We'll use some botox to raise your brow line."
> 
> "Oh, your self-esteem? No, that's not fixable honey."



Sad and probably true.


----------



## Wildflower22

I know a plastic surgeon from LA who said she would have mothers come in with their young daughters (teenage), and the mothers would demand certain plastic surgery so their daughters would look differently/better. I couldn't believe it!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Wildflower22 said:


> I know a plastic surgeon from LA who said she would have mothers come in with their young daughters (teenage), and the mothers would demand certain plastic surgery so their daughters would look differently/better. I couldn't believe it!




OMg that is unreal!


----------



## Jayne1

sabrunka said:


> Kylie has done a lot more to her face than just lips, and I noticed because she couldn't move her face properly in her snapchat video.. I took a couple screen shots to try and give you guys an idea...
> 
> View attachment 3076232
> View attachment 3076233



She reminds me of:


----------



## Jayne1

Coach Lover Too said:


> Do y'all remember the episode of Kim, Kylie and Kendall and Kim was telling Kylie it's ok to do what you want as long as you don't go overboard, and Kendall told both of them that neither one of them needed anything done, they were pretty just like they were? If you can't beat 'em, join 'em I guess.



Is this the same episode where Kim and Khloe were talking and said Kylie has to own up to what she did, her lips in that case.

Kylie has done lots, but I don't see Kim or Khloe owning up to a damn thing.  Hypocrites,


----------



## NicolesCloset

^^^yes!!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Jayne1 said:


> Is this the same episode where Kim and Khloe were talking and said Kylie has to own up to what she did, her lips in that case.
> 
> Kylie has done lots, but I don't see Kim or Khloe owning up to a damn thing.  Hypocrites,



Yep it was, and isn't that the truth!?


----------



## arnott

Jayne1 said:


> She reminds me of:



That was also my first thought when I saw the pics.


----------



## AlbertsLove

And for social media. Before you had to be someone for your face to be everywhere. Now they can just post anythig they want.


----------



## whimsic

Coach Lover Too said:


> Do y'all remember the episode of Kim, Kylie and Kendall and Kim was telling Kylie it's ok to do what you want as long as you don't go overboard, and Kendall told both of them that neither one of them needed anything done, they were pretty just like they were? If you can't beat 'em, join 'em I guess.
> 
> I would HATE being in such a pretentious, self absorbed family like theirs, I don't care how much money's involved.



Kendull can take a seat. She had quite a bit of work done herself.


----------



## usmcwifey

sabrunka said:


> Kylie has done a lot more to her face than just lips, and I noticed because she couldn't move her face properly in her snapchat video.. I took a couple screen shots to try and give you guys an idea...
> 
> View attachment 3076232
> View attachment 3076233




Starting to look super scary like that stodden girl .... She has totally ruined her face...


----------



## Queenpixie

I believe she did something to her nose...

and also the chin/jaw area...


----------



## Coach Lover Too

whimsic said:


> Kendull can take a seat. She had quite a bit of work done herself.



I agree. That's why I said if you can't beat 'em, join 'em. Guess that's what she decided to do.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

shiny_things said:


> right. Any doctor performing that is no doctor morally.



+1!


----------



## Hobbsy

I think it's sad about kids growing up in the Hollywood/celebrity/need to be famous spotlight, especially with little or no parental guidance or role models. Money isn't everything.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Sigh......



*Kylie Jenner*

*Mischievous Messaging *

*'Eat Me Out'*


*           22 minutes ago BY TMZ STAFF         *


     It appears *Kylie Jenner* is officially emancipated, because her mom has clearly removed all boundaries ... evidence the "eat me out" T.
 The 17-year-old proudly posted the video Saturday.
 Kylie turns 18 in 2 weeks.  It's all feeling like a promo.




Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/07/26/kylie-jenner-video-eat-me-out-t-shirt/#ixzz3h0emT8nz
​


http://www.tmz.com/videos/0_p31wyxg1


----------



## Avril




----------



## Coach Lover Too

Avril said:


>



I know! That's just how I looked too!
I just can't wrap my head around it.


----------



## shiny_things

You know she's beginning to make Courtney Stodden look demure.


----------



## HandbagAngel

aleksandras said:


> There's actually 30 million people who follow her on instagram? That's more than the whole Scandinavia combined. Crazy. Her selfies aren't _that_ interesting.



This thread moves so fast!  I am replying several pages back -- Instagram follower counts can be purchased.  The 30 million figure is fake.  Anyone can purchase and fake their followers count on Instagram.  Oh, well, this K family is fake anyway.


----------



## CeeJay

Coach Lover Too said:


> Sigh......
> 
> 
> 
> *Kylie Jenner*
> 
> *Mischievous Messaging *
> 
> *'Eat Me Out'*
> 
> 
> *           22 minutes ago BY TMZ STAFF         *
> 
> 
> It appears *Kylie Jenner* is officially emancipated, because her mom has clearly removed all boundaries ... evidence the "eat me out" T.
> The 17-year-old proudly posted the video Saturday.
> Kylie turns 18 in 2 weeks.  It's all feeling like a promo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/07/26/kylie-jenner-video-eat-me-out-t-shirt/#ixzz3h0emT8nz
> ​
> 
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/videos/0_p31wyxg1



If I was In-N-Out, I would sue her a@@ .. that t-shirt is playing on their logo.  I think Kylie is going to be the nastiness of the bunch, she's SOOOOOOO thirsty.


----------



## Hobbsy

Coach Lover Too said:


> Sigh......
> 
> 
> 
> *Kylie Jenner*
> 
> *Mischievous Messaging *
> 
> *'Eat Me Out'*
> 
> 
> *           22 minutes ago BY TMZ STAFF         *
> 
> 
> It appears *Kylie Jenner* is officially emancipated, because her mom has clearly removed all boundaries ... evidence the "eat me out" T.
> The 17-year-old proudly posted the video Saturday.
> Kylie turns 18 in 2 weeks.  It's all feeling like a promo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/07/26/kylie-jenner-video-eat-me-out-t-shirt/#ixzz3h0emT8nz
> ​
> 
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/videos/0_p31wyxg1



I don't know if that is more sad or disgusting? !


----------



## schadenfreude

Coach Lover Too said:


> Sigh......
> 
> 
> 
> *Kylie Jenner*
> 
> *Mischievous Messaging *
> 
> *'Eat Me Out'*
> 
> 
> *           22 minutes ago BY TMZ STAFF         *
> 
> 
> It appears *Kylie Jenner* is officially emancipated, because her mom has clearly removed all boundaries ... evidence the "eat me out" T.
> The 17-year-old proudly posted the video Saturday.
> Kylie turns 18 in 2 weeks.  It's all feeling like a promo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/07/26/kylie-jenner-video-eat-me-out-t-shirt/#ixzz3h0emT8nz
> ​
> 
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/videos/0_p31wyxg1



My SO just woke up and walks in the room when I'm watching that and literally LOLing. Naturally he wants to know what's so funny. Humility is admitting that I'm watching Kylie Jenner dancing in a shirt that says "Eat Me Out" and that she turns 18 in two weeks and I literally can't wait for the train wreck. His eyes just got big as saucers and he slowly backed out of the room, speechless.


----------



## littlerock

Did she get married? Could she possibly be married and we don't know? Why did she respond to her grandma in the video clip, who said "I was 17 and married", by saying "kind of like me"? Purely because of the age similarity? She also wears a ring on her wedding finger.


----------



## Luvdabags

Hobbsy said:


> I don't know if that is more sad or disgusting? !




I have an 11 year old daughter... If in 7 years she wears a t-shirt like that, she wouldn't be leaving the house.  Her wardrobe would consist of turtlenecks and trench coats like her sister Kim!  

It's sad to see the lack of parental guidance of these young girls.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

littlerock said:


> Did she get married? Could she possibly be married and we don't know? Why did she respond to her grandma in the video clip, who said "I was 17 and married", by saying "kind of like me"? Purely because of the age similarity? She also wears a ring on her wedding finger.




She could be...


----------



## B. Jara

Hobbsy said:


> I don't know if that is more sad or disgusting? !




Sad. Very sad.


----------



## Hobbsy

Luvdabags said:


> I have an 11 year old daughter... If in 7 years she wears a t-shirt like that, she wouldn't be leaving the house.  Her wardrobe would consist of turtlenecks and trench coats like her sister Kim!
> 
> It's sad to see the lack of parental guidance of these young girls.



Very sad.


----------



## Nathalya

Not a native english speaker... what does it mean?


----------



## littlerock

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She could be...



It really wouldn't surprise me if they got married. Maybe they thought that would protect him from authorities since she's a minor.


----------



## shiny_things

littlerock said:


> It really wouldn't surprise me if they got married. Maybe they thought that would protect him from authorities since she's a minor.



Or just engaged.


----------



## CeeJay

littlerock said:


> It really wouldn't surprise me if they got married. Maybe they thought that would protect him from authorities since she's a minor.



Good point *LR*, and it wouldn't surprise me either.  She probably thinks that Tyga does truly love here, after all .. have either of her parents ever really given her that?  Sad to say but when you are that young, you are so much more gullible.  Now, I do know some folks who have married very young and have lasted together, but the odds for these 2 are not on the plus side (especially since she's the one with the $$$ - not him!)


----------



## Coach Lover Too

schadenfreude said:


> My SO just woke up and walks in the room when I'm watching that and literally LOLing. Naturally he wants to know what's so funny. Humility is admitting that I'm watching Kylie Jenner dancing in a shirt that says "Eat Me Out" and that she turns 18 in two weeks and I literally can't wait for the train wreck. His eyes just got big as saucers and he slowly backed out of the room, speechless.



Can you imagine havin' her for a daughter in law!?!?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

littlerock said:


> It really wouldn't surprise me if they got married. Maybe they thought that would protect him from authorities since she's a minor.



...and maybe that's why her parents are turning a blind eye. Makes sense.


----------



## schadenfreude

Coach Lover Too said:


> Can you imagine havin' her for a daughter in law!?!?



I can't imagine having her anywhere in my life in any way. I used to work at Planned Parenthood and she reminds me of some of the more obnoxious patients I had.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Hobbsy said:


> I don't know if that is more sad or disgusting? !



Since she is underage it is sad imo but when she turns 18 she goes from unprotected child status straight to THOT.


----------



## Hobbsy

Encore Hermes said:


> Since she is underage it is sad imo but when she turns 18 she goes from unprotected child status straight to THOT.



But she's never had any parent or family member to help or guide or look up to. I even wonder as much as her parents were out and about and all over if she basically was left alone from a very, very early age!!!


----------



## whimsic

Her 18th birthday couldn't come fast enough.. I confess, I can't wait.


Shame... &#128276;&#128276;&#128276; 
Shame... &#128276;&#128276;&#128276;


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Hobbsy said:


> But she's never had any parent or family member to help or guide or look up to. I even wonder as much as her parents were out and about and all over if she basically was left alone from a very, very early age!!!




I think so. Her situation really does make me sad. Caitlyn has never had an interest in parenting any of her children and Kris is more concerned about profits than parenting.


----------



## labelwhore04

Yeah it is sad. You can't even really blame her when she grew up in that type of environment, she doesn't know any better. Kendall seems more well adjusted but i think that's because she lucked out with modelling, which gives her direction and purpose in life. Most kids their age are either working or going to college so they don't have all this free time. When you have too much free time and unlimited money is when things go bad. Kylie seems to be going down the Lindsay Lohan road.


----------



## ByeKitty

labelwhore04 said:


> Yeah it is sad. You can't even really blame her when she grew up in that type of environment, she doesn't know any better. Kendall seems more well adjusted but i think that's because she lucked out with modelling, which gives her direction and purpose in life. Most kids their age are either working or going to college so they don't have all this free time. When you have too much free time and unlimited money is when things go bad.


But Kendall was always a little less "vain" and starved for attention than Kylie right? I remember this really old KUWTK episode where Bruce got angry with Kylie for dressing too provocatively and wearing make-up when she was 10. He said something along the lines of "Kendall never does things like that!!"


----------



## Coach Lover Too

The maternal instincts in me feels so bad for her and when I see what's happening, it makes me dislike her parents even more, if that's possible.
I can't believe people will actually sell their souls to the devil for some money. It sickens me.


----------



## Hobbsy

labelwhore04 said:


> Yeah it is sad. You can't even really blame her when she grew up in that type of environment, she doesn't know any better. Kendall seems more well adjusted but i think that's because she lucked out with modelling, which gives her direction and purpose in life. Most kids their age are either working or going to college so they don't have all this free time. When you have too much free time and unlimited money is when things go bad. Kylie seems to be going down the Lindsay Lohan road.



Yes.


----------



## Hobbsy

Coach Lover Too said:


> The maternal instincts in me feels so bad for her and when I see what's happening, it makes me dislike her parents even more, if that's possible.
> I can't believe people will actually sell their souls to the devil for some money. It sickens me.



This!


----------



## fightthesunrise

CeeJay said:


> If I was In-N-Out, I would sue her a@@ .. that t-shirt is playing on their logo.  I think Kylie is going to be the nastiness of the bunch, she's SOOOOOOO thirsty.




I didn't think thirst on that level was even real. She's so trashy. I don't think Kim has sunken to a level that low, wearing a shirt like that for the world to see.


----------



## fightthesunrise

Hobbsy said:


> I don't know if that is more sad or disgusting? !




In my opinion, it got done being sad a long time ago. It's clear she knows exactly what she's doing, despite her reasons for doing it (attention, lack of parental figures acting like parents instead of pimps, etc.), yet she keeps on doing it anyway. I guess I just don't have a lot of sympathy for something she's just going to have to figure out on her own. It is what it is, and if she ever wants respect from anyone in the future, she'll have to pull herself out of this circus.


----------



## fightthesunrise

ByeKitty said:


> But Kendall was always a little less "vain" and starved for attention than Kylie right? I remember this really old KUWTK episode where Bruce got angry with Kylie for dressing too provocatively and wearing make-up when she was 10. He said something along the lines of "Kendall never does things like that!!"




I don't remember that, but I believe it. Kendall has always been more driven and wanting to get away from her family ASAP. Kylie easily could have done the same without prostituting herself around.


----------



## Deco

I disagree that Kylie's the result of parental neglect. She's doing exactly what she was brought up to do.  All the things we find repugnant about her, about the family as a whole, are embodiments of the proud Kardashian/Jenner family values and strategy for manufacturing fame and money out of nothing.  Kylie hasn't slipped through the cracks.  She's the crowning centerpiece of active Jenner parenting.  They don't value what we value.  It's as simple as that.  

Hence my sorrow when I see North.   I hope she rebels and becomes a nerdy academic, relief worker or physician.


----------



## Jayne1

whimsic said:


> Her 18th birthday couldn't come fast enough.. I confess, I can't wait.
> 
> 
> Shame... &#128276;&#128276;&#128276;
> Shame... &#128276;&#128276;&#128276;


It better be fun to watch!


----------



## SpeedyJC

sabrunka said:


> Kylie has done a lot more to her face than just lips, and I noticed because she couldn't move her face properly in her snapchat video.. I took a couple screen shots to try and give you guys an idea...
> 
> View attachment 3076232
> View attachment 3076233



I always thought it was obvious she had more than just lip work done. This may sound harsh but she was rather plain looking for celebrity standards and I'm sure they had to fix that and they did. Now she looks like someone who got work done to look like Kim.


----------



## CeeJay

Decophile said:


> I disagree that Kylie's the result of parental neglect. She's doing exactly what she was brought up to do.  All the things we find repugnant about her, about the family as a whole, are embodiments of the proud Kardashian/Jenner family values and strategy for manufacturing fame and money out of nothing.  Kylie hasn't slipped through the cracks.  She's the crowning centerpiece of active Jenner parenting.  They don't value what we value.  It's as simple as that.
> 
> Hence my sorrow when I see North.   I hope she rebels and becomes a nerdy academic, relief worker or physician.



WELL said *Deco*!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I agree that she could be the nastiest of them.  Kim wants to be all hot and sexy, but also wants to be accepted by the fashion crowd.  Kylie wants nothing but to be a sex object.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm going to need a chiropractor. Every time I look at this thread I get RSI from shaking my head.


----------



## Bentley1

Queenpixie said:


> I believe she did something to her nose...
> 
> and also the chin/jaw area...




I fully believe there isn't a feature on her face that hasn't been touched and tinkered with. Usually they tweak 1-2 things and either get addicted or need to keep adjusting to make everything kind of work together. The problem is they end up looking like Kylie, Kim, PMK & Caitlyn. A bunch of freaks.


----------



## Jayne1

Decophile said:


> I disagree that Kylie's the result of parental neglect. She's doing exactly what she was brought up to do.  All the things we find repugnant about her, about the family as a whole, are embodiments of the proud Kardashian/Jenner family values and strategy for manufacturing fame and money out of nothing.  Kylie hasn't slipped through the cracks.  She's the crowning centerpiece of active Jenner parenting.  They don't value what we value.  It's as simple as that.



Very true.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Hobbsy said:


> I think it's sad about kids growing up in the Hollywood/celebrity/need to be famous spotlight, especially with little or no parental guidance or role models. Money isn't everything.



All the opportunities in the world to do anything and all they care about is selfies/plastic surgery. 



Decophile said:


> I disagree that Kylie's the result of parental neglect. She's doing exactly what she was brought up to do.  All the things we find repugnant about her, about the family as a whole, are embodiments of the proud Kardashian/Jenner family values and strategy for manufacturing fame and money out of nothing.  Kylie hasn't slipped through the cracks.  She's the crowning centerpiece of active Jenner parenting.  They don't value what we value.  It's as simple as that.
> 
> Hence my sorrow when I see North.   I hope she rebels and becomes a nerdy academic, relief worker or physician.



Poor North. I hope she has plenty of contact with the West family who can help her become her own person.


----------



## pukasonqo

Decophile said:


> I disagree that Kylie's the result of parental neglect. She's doing exactly what she was brought up to do.  All the things we find repugnant about her, about the family as a whole, are embodiments of the proud Kardashian/Jenner family values and strategy for manufacturing fame and money out of nothing.  Kylie hasn't slipped through the cracks.  She's the crowning centerpiece of active Jenner parenting.  They don't value what we value.  It's as simple as that.
> 
> 
> 
> Hence my sorrow when I see North.   I hope she rebels and becomes a nerdy academic, relief worker or physician.




totally agree
fingers crossed for pen and north!


----------



## schadenfreude

Decophile said:


> I disagree that Kylie's the result of parental neglect. She's doing exactly what she was brought up to do.  All the things we find repugnant about her, about the family as a whole, are embodiments of the proud Kardashian/Jenner family values and strategy for manufacturing fame and money out of nothing.  Kylie hasn't slipped through the cracks.  She's the crowning centerpiece of active Jenner parenting.  They don't value what we value.  It's as simple as that.
> 
> Hence my sorrow when I see North.   I hope she rebels and becomes a nerdy academic, relief worker or physician.



Sadly, this. Why would she go to college and a take a real job with an annual salary less than the value of the jewelry she wears on one arm? It speaks more to the state of our society that glorified porn stars can become this successful, and to the fact that PMK is as brilliant as she is evil.


----------



## StopHammertime

I legitimately think she wants to be a porn star.


----------



## Eva1991

decophile said:


> i disagree that kylie's the result of parental neglect. She's doing exactly what she was brought up to do.  All the things we find repugnant about her, about the family as a whole, are embodiments of the proud kardashian/jenner family values and strategy for manufacturing fame and money out of nothing.  Kylie hasn't slipped through the cracks.  She's the crowning centerpiece of active jenner parenting.  They don't value what we value.  It's as simple as that.
> 
> Hence my sorrow when i see north.   I hope she rebels and becomes a nerdy academic, relief worker or physician.



+1


----------



## pukasonqo

schadenfreude said:


> Sadly, this. Why would she go to college and a take a real job with an annual salary less than the value of the jewelry she wears on one arm? It speaks more to the state of our society that glorified porn stars can become this successful, and to the fact that PMK is as brilliant as she is evil.




agree, no contribution to mankind but they are feted and coseted like they have, somehow, ended conflict and famine
maybe PMK is one of the horsemen of the apocalypsis, nah, i might be giving her too much credit!


----------



## michie

North is gonna be brainwashed just like the rest of them. It's already starting, I'm sure.


----------



## Ms Kiah

What if North becomes unattractive or overweight as a teen. Would she be shunned and humiliated like Rob?

I remember when Kylie was called the "ugly" one compared to Kendull. Look what happened so she could "improve" herself.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

The Pantages Theatre in Hollywood, California to watch 'The Phantom of the Opera' on July 26, 2015.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Funny how the rest of the family is in black and Kendall is in white, like deliberately separating herself from the rest of them.
(except for that thing that Kim's wearing I mean.)


----------



## Swanky

Kylie must PS about 10-15lbs off her in all her pics.  These show her more in reality than her heavily retouched ones.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Kylie must PS about 10-15lbs off her in all her pics.  These show her more in reality than her heavily retouched ones.



Yep. Just like the rest of them, like a Monet - they look good from far away - but up close (and unphotoshopped) it's a mess.


----------



## labelwhore04

StopHammertime said:


> I legitimately think she wants to be a porn star.



I get that vibe too, especially after seeing her snapchat vids. I wouldnt be surprised at all if she starts to do porn when she turns 18.


----------



## pukasonqo

they do take themselves very seriously, including mason. is there any hope for this kid?


----------



## Jikena

That thing Kendall is wearing does not look good on her. Gives her a long empty torso. Makes her boobs down (please correct my terrible English lol...)


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Jikena said:


> That thing Kendall is wearing does not look good on her. Gives her a long empty torso. Makes her boobs down (please correct my terrible English lol...)



You're doing great! I know exactly what you mean!


----------



## Midge S

Jikena said:


> That thing Kendall is wearing does not look good on her. Gives her a long empty torso. Makes her boobs down (please correct my terrible English lol...)


Totally understand!  and agree! 

In general I like the outfit, but it's not particularly flattering on her.

ps  - Coach Lover Too thanks for changing your avatar, toothless Cameron was freaking me out!   "Stoli, babe!   A whole bottle!"   Much better.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

pukasonqo said:


> they do take themselves very seriously, including mason. is there any hope for this kid?



He's become the man of the family, poor little thing.


----------



## blackkitty4378

Kylie doesn't even look that bad here. I don't know anyone who wears heels to the movies in real life but they seem to be a staple in this family.


----------



## Freckles1

shiny_things said:


> You know she's beginning to make Courtney Stodden look demure.




She's just trying to keep her pepper PHRESH!!!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Midge S said:


> Totally understand!  and agree!
> 
> In general I like the outfit, but it's not particularly flattering on her.
> 
> ps  - Coach Lover Too thanks for changing your avatar, toothless Cameron was freaking me out!   "Stoli, babe!   A whole bottle!"   Much better.



 You're welcome. I had NO clue that it bothered so many people. I was hoping it'd make everyone laugh. Sorry!


----------



## Midge S

Coach Lover Too said:


> You're welcome. I had NO clue that it bothered so many people. I was hoping it'd make everyone laugh. Sorry!


  It was funny, I'm just teasing.  Although every time I saw it I went "Ha!.  Ew!"


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Studio City (July 26)


----------



## Coach Lover Too

midge s said:


> it was funny, i'm just teasing.  Although every time i saw it i went "ha!.  Ew!"


:d


----------



## V0N1B2

They all look like they're going to completely different events.
Kendall looks like she's going to a wedding, Kylie to a club, Kourtney to an outdoor music festival, Mason to the waterpark, no comment on Kim and her flesh coloured sausage casing, and PMK... I dunno.  What's with the Elizabethan collar? She knows Phantom of the Opera isn't Shakespeare, right?
_Hell is empty and all the devils are here.  _
Indeed.

Oh, and it's like July.


----------



## VickyB

She looks just like a hooker.


----------



## littlerock

V0N1B2 said:


> They all look like they're going to completely different events.
> Kendall looks like she's going to a wedding, Kylie to a club, Kourtney to an outdoor music festival, Mason to the waterpark, no comment on Kim and her flesh coloured sausage casing, and PMK... I dunno.  What's with the Elizabethan collar? She knows Phantom of the Opera isn't Shakespeare, right?
> _Hell is empty and all the devils are here.  _
> Indeed.
> 
> Oh, and it's like July.



All of this. Not to mention it is so HOT here.. why most of them (sans Kylie) are wearing full sleeves, a coat, huge pants. They are a legit circus, complete with PMK as the ringleader/clown.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

And it's the Pantages Theatre. I went in early July when I was in LA. They don't have a strict dress code - they just advise to dress comfortably for the performance. I dressed smart casual and so did most others.

As usual they overdressed for the occasion (aka pap outing)


----------



## littlerock

FreeSpirit71 said:


> And it's the Pantages Theatre. I went in early July when I was in LA. They don't have a strict dress code - they just advise to dress comfortably for the performance. I dressed smart casual and so did most others.
> 
> As usual they overdressed for the occasion (aka pap outing)



 Yes, the Pantages is pretty casual. i wonder if their filming. That is the only excuse for these outfits on a hot summer LA-Day.


----------



## schadenfreude

Dear God, 

Please say Kylie isn't pregnant and the cut of the shorts is just unflattering. 

Also, please reroute that G-wagon to me. You know where to find me.

Much love,
Schadenfreude


----------



## CeeJay

V0N1B2 said:


> They all look like they're going to completely different events.
> Kendall looks like she's going to a wedding, Kylie to a club, Kourtney to an outdoor music festival, Mason to the waterpark, no comment on Kim and her flesh coloured sausage casing, and PMK... I dunno.  What's with the Elizabethan collar? She knows Phantom of the Opera isn't Shakespeare, right?
> _Hell is empty and all the devils are here.  _
> Indeed.
> 
> Oh, and it's like July.



HA! .. I was just going to say what a bunch of clowns they are, all of them.  Know how hot it's been out here lately???


----------



## lanasyogamama

I hate when I'm pumping gas and my boob almost falls out!


----------



## starrysky

I saw an article about Bindi Irwin recently, she just turned 17. So about a year younger than Kylie. She looks so fresh faced, a beautiful young lady who is carrying on her father's legacy in such a positive way.

I understand Kylie is trying to explore her adult self, but she is so over the top with the plastic surgery and boobs/butt hanging out. Must be hard being in that family and growing up in LA.


----------



## fightthesunrise

schadenfreude said:


> Dear God,
> 
> Please say Kylie isn't pregnant and the cut of the shorts is just unflattering.




I was thinking the exact same thing! I wonder if she's aware how unflattering they are, or if the only thing she's concerned with is that her outfit is short and tight.


----------



## Bentley1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Kylie must PS about 10-15lbs off her in all her pics.  These show her more in reality than her heavily retouched ones.



Yes! I was thinking the exact same thing.  She doesn't look bad, but that's not what I'm used to seeing.  I had to do a double take at first to make sure that was her, especially b/c of her thighs.


----------



## Queenpixie

michie said:


> North is gonna be brainwashed just like the rest of them. It's already starting, I'm sure.



AGREE.

remember when we said the same thing about kylie? about she doesnt look like the kardashians and might rebel and go to college or something


----------



## Lounorada

lanasyogamama said:


> I hate when I'm pumping gas and my boob almost falls out!


----------



## keodi

V0N1B2 said:


> They all look like they're going to completely different events.
> Kendall looks like she's going to a wedding, Kylie to a club, Kourtney to an outdoor music festival, Mason to the waterpark, no comment on Kim and her flesh coloured sausage casing, and PMK... I dunno.  What's with the Elizabethan collar? She knows Phantom of the Opera isn't Shakespeare, right?
> _Hell is empty and all the devils are here.  _
> Indeed.
> 
> Oh, and it's like July.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

starrysky said:


> I saw an article about Bindi Irwin recently, she just turned 17. So about a year younger than Kylie. She looks so fresh faced, a beautiful young lady who is carrying on her father's legacy in such a positive way.
> 
> I understand Kylie is trying to explore her adult self, but she is so over the top with the plastic surgery and boobs/butt hanging out. Must be hard being in that family and growing up in LA.



Yep, Bindi seems like a sweet and very well brought up girl, unlike Kylie whose upbringing included stripper poles...


----------



## AECornell

As usual...



VickyB said:


> She looks just like a hooker.


----------



## ByeKitty

I think her legs look pretty slim in the hooker outfit, it's just that when shorts are that short they also expose the "biggest" part of the leg so they're never flattering.


----------



## bunnyr

She doesn't have slim legs ... and that length of shorts isn't going to be flattering on anyone, unless they're very toned and she is not, at all even though it's more expected since she "still just a teen".


----------



## shiny_things

I can't believe people are slating Kylie's perfectly lovely and healthy figure (minus the fake boobs).


----------



## knasarae

Nathalya said:


> Not a native english speaker... what does it mean?



It's slang for cunnilingus/oral sex.



schadenfreude said:


> Dear God,
> 
> Please say Kylie isn't pregnant and the cut of the shorts is just unflattering.
> 
> Also, please reroute that G-wagon to me. You know where to find me.
> 
> Much love,
> Schadenfreude



I think it's just the cut of the shorts and that pattern.



lanasyogamama said:


> I hate when I'm pumping gas and my boob almost falls out!


----------



## berrydiva

ByeKitty said:


> I think her legs look pretty slim in the hooker outfit, it's just that when shorts are that short they also expose the "biggest" part of the leg so they're never flattering.





bunnyr said:


> She doesn't have slim legs ... and that length of shorts isn't going to be flattering on anyone, unless they're very toned and she is not, at all even though it's more expected since she "still just a teen".



Funny how people see things different. I see nothing wrong with her legs and her shorts are fine to me.


----------



## blackkitty4378

shiny_things said:


> I can't believe people are slating Kylie's perfectly lovely and healthy figure (minus the fake boobs).



+1. It's life being a woman I guess. I mean, look at how much Caitlyn's being picked apart now, even by people who don't want to believe that she's a woman! I bet that was strange for her. When she was Bruce people would only make fun of her plastic surgery mostly. Now it's every. single. aspect. of her appearance.


----------



## ByeKitty

I think people confuse "slim" for "skinny"... They're different things in my book.


----------



## sabrunka

ByeKitty said:


> I think people confuse "slim" for "skinny"... They're different things in my book.



Agreed... On that note, I think Kylie's body looks perfect.  Sure she isn't "toned", I'm not at all, and I wear short shorts, and I KNOW that I look good.  You don't have to be "toned" to be able to rock certain outfits.


----------



## bunnyr

Slim = thin and not a description of Kylie. Toned on the other hand doesn't always mean slim/thin looking but I personally wouldn't wear short shorts if I have fat jiggles..?


----------



## Lounorada

Kylies figure looks perfectly fine, healthy and completely normal. 
It's the photoshopping of all her personal pictures portraying a completely different figure (and face) to what she really has, that is the problem. 
She's got these millions of followers on social media, a lot i'm sure are impressionable teen girls, who are seeing photoshopped personal & pap pictures of Kylie (this entire family are guilty of it), having them believe that's what she looks like in real life, when in reality she doesn't look that way. This family have a serious problem with not having everyone believe they look their definition of 'perfect'.

It's complete f**kery and makes me glad that when I was Kylies age 7-8 yrs ago that there were no smartphones with all these photoshop apps and photo filters. You took a photo and whatever it looked like you were stuck with it!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> Kylies figure looks perfectly fine, healthy and completely normal.
> It's the photoshopping of all her personal pictures portraying a completely different figure (and face) to what she really has, that is the problem.
> She's got these millions of followers on social media, a lot i'm sure are impressionable teen girls, who are seeing photoshopped personal & pap pictures of Kylie (this entire family are guilty of it), having them believe that's what she looks like in real life, when in reality she doesn't look that way. This family have a serious problem with not having everyone believe they look their definition of 'perfect'.
> 
> It's complete f**kery and make me glad that when I was Kylies age 7-8 yrs ago that there were no smartphones with all these photoshop apps and photo filters. You took a photo and whatever it looked like you were stuck with it!




Had to peek in and yes to all this!


----------



## ByeKitty

bunnyr said:


> Slim = thin and not a description of Kylie. Toned on the other hand doesn't always mean slim/thin looking but I personally wouldn't wear short shorts if I have fat jiggles..?


I don't really see the point in arguing with you over this because although Kylie is obviously no Karlie Kloss (that what I would call "skinny"), I think her body looks just fine and not an ounce too heavy. I surely don't see fat jiggles.


----------



## berrydiva

bunnyr said:


> Slim = thin and not a description of Kylie. Toned on the other hand doesn't always mean slim/thin looking but I personally wouldn't wear short shorts if I have fat jiggles..?


Huh? She has fat jiggles? Where exactly?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I think Kylie looks just fine, but I think what the biggest problem is the fact that she's always photoshopping herself to try and look better. Don't try to pull a fast one, just show yourself as you are. 
Those shorts are a major improvement over that tshirt she was wearing the other day!


----------



## usmcwifey

This was probably pre-most of her plastic surgeries but THIS body is not the one in those pics...not even close...her waist and legs are so narrow and the most recent ones are much fuller ..


----------



## Jikena

Kylie's body looks great. I don't understand that can be argued lol ? She's skinny. Obviously not as skinny as Kendall for example, but she's not shubby or fat. She's skinny.


----------



## usmcwifey

Jikena said:


> Kylie's body looks great. I don't understand that can be argued lol ? She's skinny. Obviously not as skinny as Kendall for example, but she's not shubby or fat. She's skinny.




I think the point is that she's photoshopping herself to appear thinner than she is...I don't think anyone here thinks she's fat or looks bad body's wise:...it's Kylie who has the problem with her body clearly ...


----------



## bunnyr

usmcwifey said:


> This was probably pre-most of her plastic surgeries but THIS body is not the one in those pics...not even close...her waist and legs are so narrow and the most recent ones are much fuller ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3078619




And this is a pic of Kylie's "figure" looking better than the recent one.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

usmcwifey said:


> i think the point is that she's photoshopping herself to appear thinner than she is...i don't think anyone here thinks she's fat or looks bad body's wise:...it's kylie who has the problem with her body clearly ...


+1


----------



## saira1214

I cannot believe people are seriously saying this girl is "fat."  She looks great to me.  She has also mentioned that she has put on some weight recently, but I still thinks she looks good.  SMDH.


----------



## charmesh

Decophile said:


> I disagree that Kylie's the result of parental neglect. She's doing exactly what she was brought up to do.  All the things we find repugnant about her, about the family as a whole, are embodiments of the proud Kardashian/Jenner family values and strategy for manufacturing fame and money out of nothing.  Kylie hasn't slipped through the cracks.  She's the crowning centerpiece of active Jenner parenting.  They don't value what we value.  It's as simple as that.
> 
> Hence my sorrow when I see North.   I hope she rebels and becomes a nerdy academic, relief worker or physician.


Hopefully north will spend some time around the educated women of Kanye's family. I don't there is much education on either side of Kylie's family. Sock's has a real degree but he's been screwed up.


----------



## dangerouscurves

saira1214 said:


> I cannot believe people are seriously saying this girl is "fat."  She looks great to me.  She has also mentioned that she has put on some weight recently, but I still thinks she looks good.  SMDH.




No one says she's fat.


----------



## Bentley1

Lounorada said:


> Kylies figure looks perfectly fine, healthy and completely normal.
> It's the photoshopping of all her personal pictures portraying a completely different figure (and face) to what she really has, that is the problem.
> She's got these millions of followers on social media, a lot i'm sure are impressionable teen girls, who are seeing photoshopped personal & pap pictures of Kylie (this entire family are guilty of it), having them believe that's what she looks like in real life, when in reality she doesn't look that way. This family have a serious problem with not having everyone believe they look their definition of 'perfect'.
> 
> It's complete f**kery and makes me glad that when I was Kylies age 7-8 yrs ago that there were no smartphones with all these photoshop apps and photo filters. You took a photo and whatever it looked like you were stuck with it!




Thank you, Lou!! 

Who said anything was "wrong" with her figure or her legs, etc? The point that was being made was that she's obviously not photoshopped in these photos into looking like a perfect size 2 (or whatever). She very clearly looks bigger (bigger NOT big) in these photos than she normally does when she's been retouched to the heavens


----------



## Freckles1

Bentley1 said:


> Yes! I was thinking the exact same thing.  She doesn't look bad, but that's not what I'm used to seeing.  I had to do a double take at first to make sure that was her, especially b/c of her thighs.




I think she looks really good - her thighs actually look normal and she looks healthy/sexy and not creepy


----------



## Sassys

littlerock said:


> Yes, the Pantages is pretty casual. i wonder if their filming. That is the only excuse for these outfits on a hot summer LA-Day.


 
But why do they always have to look like idiots just because they are filming. Plenty of people film reality shows and don't look like fools.


----------



## littlerock

Sassys said:


> But why do they always have to look like idiots just because they are filming. Plenty of people film reality shows and don't look like fools.



Because they think they're on the runway 024/7.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie and Kendall Jenner certainly had a high school graduation celebration unlike anyone else their age.

Their mother Kris threw them a surprise party last week, from which they have shared countless social media photos.

But there was also a graduation ceremony, which saw the teenagers go up on stage and shake hands with none other than Ryan Seacrest, who handed them their diplomas.

As the crowd of friends and family cheered, Kendall, 19, and 17-year-old Kylie tossed their black caps into the air.

Khloe Kardashian, 31, was also seen on stage with her little sisters and dressed in a cap and gown.

The reality star has previously revealed she graduated at 17 with honours, but like Kendall and Kylie she was home schooled for the last couple of years of high school, so perhaps she had not previously had the chance to celebrate her graduation.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-surprise-graduation-party.html#ixzz3h8nXruTz


----------



## pukasonqo

and my partner (a teacher) wonders why kids don't take education seriously


----------



## pixiejenna

I always felt like Caitlyn cared the most. She was Mr.Mom taking the girls to school and all their activities. The only one who seemed to discipline them or attempt to set rules for them. I feel like once both the girls hit their teens is when she kind of gave up on them. They were smart enough to realize how to pit their parents against each other, if Caitlyn told them no they'd run to PMK to get whatever they wanted and she'd always give it. After a while I think she got tired of trying to be the voice of reason and gave up. These girls grew up watching their older sisters build careers off of fame and fortune doing virtually nothing. They were exposed to very sexual, flashy, and extravagant lifestyle  at a very young and impressionable age. It's no wonder that these two wanted to start hitting the pavement as soon as they could to kash in. IMO if Caitlyn didn't give up these girls might have stood a chance not getting sucked into PMK's web of pimping. It's more PMK's doing than Caitlyn's but Caityln shouldn't have given up either.

I really hope that Kylie didn't already marry Tyga that's pretty sad. Ironically Khlo$$ did a interview with a magazine where she slams Amber Rose for stepping out of line for her comments on Kylie which were not in any way shape or form were out of line she was stating simple facts, a 24-25 year old man should not be dating a 16-17 girl. Then she claimed that she wasn't sl*t shaming Amber just pointing out that she wasn't mother Theresa growing up. She goes on to defend Kylie dating a guy nearly 8 years older than her because she's not a "normal teen". She's not going to school and having sleep overs she's going to business meetings and flying private jet's to go meet K*ntyKarl. That they need to be treated differently because they are a special case. Too bad Khlo$$ can't make the distinction between a poor under privileged teen stripping to keep a roof over her head and food on the table vs a super privileged teen being pimped out by her own damn family for a quick buck. I guess Ambers problem was she simply just didn't have enough money to make the exploitation of a teen OK. I miss the Khlo$$ who actually gave a sh!t about her family members and had their best interests at heart. Especially since she in the past spoke so admittedly against older men exploiting younger naive women, that she herself was a victim of it. You'd think she'd be the first one to nip this in the bud.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

pixiejenna said:


> I always felt like Caitlyn cared the most. She was Mr.Mom taking the girls to school and all their activities. The only one who seemed to discipline them or attempt to set rules for them. I feel like once both the girls hit their teens is when she kind of gave up on them. They were smart enough to realize how to pit their parents against each other, if Caitlyn told them no they'd run to PMK to get whatever they wanted and she'd always give it. After a while I think she got tired of trying to be the voice of reason and gave up. These girls grew up watching their older sisters build careers off of fame and fortune doing virtually nothing. They were exposed to very sexual, flashy, and extravagant lifestyle  at a very young and impressionable age. It's no wonder that these two wanted to start hitting the pavement as soon as they could to kash in. IMO if Caitlyn didn't give up these girls might have stood a chance not getting sucked into PMK's web of pimping. It's more PMK's doing than Caitlyn's but Caityln shouldn't have given up either.
> 
> I really hope that Kylie didn't already marry Tyga that's pretty sad. Ironically Khlo$$ did a interview with a magazine where she slams Amber Rose for stepping out of line for her comments on Kylie which were not in any way shape or form were out of line she was stating simple facts, a 24-25 year old man should not be dating a 16-17 girl. Then she claimed that she wasn't sl*t shaming Amber just pointing out that she wasn't mother Theresa growing up. She goes on to defend Kylie dating a guy nearly 8 years older than her because she's not a "normal teen". She's not going to school and having sleep overs she's going to business meetings and flying private jet's to go meet K*ntyKarl. That they need to be treated differently because they are a special case. Too bad Khlo$$ can't make the distinction between a poor under privileged teen stripping to keep a roof over her head and food on the table vs a super privileged teen being pimped out by her own damn family for a quick buck. I guess Ambers problem was she simply just didn't have enough money to make the exploitation of a teen OK. I miss the Khlo$$ who actually gave a sh!t about her family members and had their best interests at heart. Especially since she in the past spoke so admittedly against older men exploiting younger naive women, that she herself was a victim of it. You'd think she'd be the first one to nip this in the bud.



Wow, well said!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall Jenner is known for her sophisticated sense of style, recently modeling a chic white jumpsuit while out with her family in Hollywood.

However, on Monday the 19-year-old star went for a more casual look, which highlighted her slim figure. The shy star - who covered her face - showed off her toned pins in a denim mini skirt as she was spotted filming for Keeping Up with the Kardashians in LA.

This sighting comes the day after her transgender parent Caitlyn's new E! series I Am Cait debuted to lukewarm numbers, according to Variety. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...istressed-denim-mini-skirt.html#ixzz3h9BDeeHj


----------



## Wildflower22

I can't stand that belt! Both my mother and grandma and nearly everyone else in the state of New Mexico has one that's similar. I just can't see it being fashionable on a top model!


----------



## starrysky

Splash news with the graduation pics exclusive...as usual.


----------



## Freckles1

Good lord I couldn't figure out what that poor dog was dressed in


----------



## pixiejenna

WTF why are they having a double graduation? Kylie is 2 years older than Kylie so is she extra slow or where they just slow on the payments for her diploma? Also why is Khlo$$ also wearing a cap and gown? This family is beyond thirsty.


----------



## kirsten

pixiejenna said:


> WTF why are they having a double graduation? Kylie is 2 years older than Kylie so is she extra slow or where they just slow on the payments for her diploma? Also why is Khlo$$ also wearing a cap and gown? This family is beyond thirsty.




Because they are celebrating Khloe's "graduation" too since they didn't years ago when she got her GED.


----------



## AshTx.1

It doesn't make any sense to lump all those graduations together. Kylie can't even get attention or recognized for graduating high school by herself  without her sisters receiving attention too...smdh.


----------



## V0N1B2

AshTx.1 said:


> It doesn't make any sense to lump all those graduations together. Kylie can't even get attention or recognized for graduating high school by herself  without her sisters receiving attention too...smdh.


Yup. Story of her life.  She has a graduation party and has to share it with her sister (who should have had her own party two years ago).  Instead of it being all about Kylie, it's all about Kbloe *sniff* and her solo rhumpba dance in her dressing gown.


----------



## Encore Hermes

AshTx.1 said:


> It doesn't make any sense to lump all those graduations together. Kylie can't even get attention or recognized for graduating high school by herself  without her sisters receiving attention too...smdh.



Because it isn't about the graduation imo, it is about filming for the show.


----------



## pittcat

Freckles1 said:


> Good lord I couldn't figure out what that poor dog was dressed in




Lol it's an alligator I have the same one for my dog... But he honestly loves it hahah don't let his sad face fool you! Haha I feel bad now but this is truly just once a year at Halloween!... And a reindeer outfit for Christmas lol [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## blackkitty4378

pixiejenna said:


> I always felt like Caitlyn cared the most. She was Mr.Mom taking the girls to school and all their activities. The only one who seemed to discipline them or attempt to set rules for them. I feel like once both the girls hit their teens is when she kind of gave up on them. They were smart enough to realize how to pit their parents against each other, if Caitlyn told them no they'd run to PMK to get whatever they wanted and she'd always give it. After a while I think she got tired of trying to be the voice of reason and gave up. These girls grew up watching their older sisters build careers off of fame and fortune doing virtually nothing. They were exposed to very sexual, flashy, and extravagant lifestyle  at a very young and impressionable age. It's no wonder that these two wanted to start hitting the pavement as soon as they could to kash in. IMO if Caitlyn didn't give up these girls might have stood a chance not getting sucked into PMK's web of pimping. It's more PMK's doing than Caitlyn's but Caityln shouldn't have given up either.
> 
> I really hope that Kylie didn't already marry Tyga that's pretty sad. *Ironically Khlo$$ did a interview with a magazine where she slams Amber Rose for stepping out of line for her comments on Kylie which were not in any way shape or form were out of line she was stating simple facts, a 24-25 year old man should not be dating a 16-17 girl. Then she claimed that she wasn't sl*t shaming Amber just pointing out that she wasn't mother Theresa growing up. She goes on to defend Kylie dating a guy nearly 8 years older than her because she's not a "normal teen". She's not going to school and having sleep overs she's going to business meetings and flying private jet's to go meet K*ntyKarl. That they need to be treated differently because they are a special case. Too bad Khlo$$ can't make the distinction between a poor under privileged teen stripping to keep a roof over her head and food on the table vs a super privileged teen being pimped out by her own damn family for a quick buck. I guess Ambers problem was she simply just didn't have enough money to make the exploitation of a teen OK.* I miss the Khlo$$ who actually gave a sh!t about her family members and had their best interests at heart. Especially since she in the past spoke so admittedly against older men exploiting younger naive women, that she herself was a victim of it. You'd think she'd be the first one to nip this in the bud.



This!!! So much this. She is literally so stupid and ignorant, she needs to shut her mouth and take several seats. I'm so glad that Amber called her out.

Khloe, who used to be the "fat" "ugly" "funny" sister, is now the most rude, arrogant, and full of herself of the whole bunch. I can't with her. People always blame Caitlyn and Kris for Kylie but look at Khloe who Kylie claims was a mother to her. She's a terrible role model.


----------



## Jayne1

pixiejenna said:


> WTF why are they having a double graduation? Kylie is 2 years older than Kylie so is she extra slow or where they just slow on the payments for her diploma? Also why is Khlo$$ also wearing a cap and gown? This family is beyond thirsty.





Encore Hermes said:


> Because it isn't about the graduation imo, it is about filming for the show.



Yes, they're ffilming and quite desperate for story lines.  lol


----------



## AEGIS

i kindahate all of them


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Bunim/Murray Productions in Van Nuys. (July 27)


----------



## chowlover2

I'd love to see how long any of them would last in the real job world. I think a starter job at McDonald's would be over their heads...


----------



## fightthesunrise

Wtf is with this family and their jeans fitting too small in the crotch area? I want her necklace, though.

Deeeeefinitely got more work done, she tacked on ten more years to her previous mid-30s. Girl needs to STOP before she passes for 80.


----------



## NY_Mami

I think Kylie put on some extra weight so that she can complete her transformation into Kim 2.0 by getting her Brazilian butt lift...


----------



## lizmil

^ too small in the crotch area because everything is too tight..They have to call attention to the advertised goods.


----------



## Bentley1

blackkitty4378 said:


> This!!! So much this. She is literally so stupid and ignorant, she needs to shut her mouth and take several seats. I'm so glad that Amber called her out.
> 
> 
> 
> Khloe, who used to be the "fat" "ugly" "funny" sister, is now the most rude, arrogant, and full of herself of the whole bunch. I can't with her. People always blame Caitlyn and Kris for Kylie but look at Khloe who Kylie claims was a mother to her. She's a terrible role model.




KHOLE is disgusting, always has been to me. She has no room to talk & her arrogance is empty given she's nothing and a nobody in her own right. She was a fugly, high school drop out chasing any man who would shake a stick at her. That's what rubs me the wrong way about her. She needs to kiss the ground Kim & PMK walk on on the regular. I never understood why people would claim she was their favorite and the "good, down to earth one," or my favorite the "real one." Barf! She has become worse then all of them, imo, and she would become even more insufferable but her platform is ,thankfully, limited. As you said, have several Khole.


----------



## pukasonqo

what has this child done to her face????!!! (rethorical)


----------



## poopsie

Just makes ya want to smack the smug off her face.  There is nothing going on behind her eyes..........they are going to be as dead as Kim's before she is 30


----------



## shiny_things

usmcwifey said:


> This was probably pre-most of her plastic surgeries but THIS body is not the one in those pics...not even close...her waist and legs are so narrow and the most recent ones are much fuller ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3078619



To be fair she's at an age when she's filling out naturally. I was a skinny little thing until I hit 18 then BAM! my hips and thighs popped. I don't doubt she photoshopped but she still has a fantastic figure (fake boobs aside).


----------



## Lounorada

V0N1B2 said:


> Yup. Story of her life.  She has a graduation party and has to share it with her sister (who should have had her own party two years ago).  Instead of it being all about Kylie,* it's all about Kbloe *sniff* and her solo rhumpba dance in her dressing gown*.


----------



## Lounorada

NY_Mami said:


> I think Kylie put on some extra weight so that she can complete her transformation into Kim 2.0 by getting her Brazilian butt lift...



Yep, I agree.


----------



## lovely64

shiny_things said:


> I can't believe people are slating Kylie's perfectly lovely and healthy figure (minus the fake boobs).




I agree. Anyone who thinks her figure is bad needs a reality check. Or four. I don't mind her boobs either. 

I am not a kardashian fan at all but I live in the real world.


----------



## qudz104

Makeup artist hrush Seems to be Kylie's mua of choice these days.. But honestly I dont like her work since its way too OD for any occasion.


----------



## AECornell

I think if Kylie stops now, she'll be really pretty. But if she's anything like Kim (which we can already see she might be worse), she's going to f her face up and look terrible.


----------



## terebina786

She looks like she can't even open her mouth.


----------



## berrydiva

AECornell said:


> I think if Kylie stops now, she'll be really pretty. But if she's anything like Kim (which we can already see she might be worse), she's going to f her face up and look terrible.


I think looking like you're in your late 20s when you're not even 20 yet means that your face is already effed up. It's too late for her.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

berrydiva said:


> I think looking like you're in your late 20s when you're not even 20 yet means that your face is already effed up. It's too late for her.



I agree. There's no turning back at this point.


----------



## AshTx.1

I showed my husband a recent picture of Kylie off her instagram. He has no clue who she is. I said, "How old do you think this girl is?" 

He said "34."

............

I was like, "Nope she is 17." He was shocked lol.


----------



## ByeKitty

I don't think it's necessarily "too late" for her, what she has done are mostly botox and fillers and those wear off. Obviously the skin in the lips is stretched from the fillers but at 17 people are still quite "resilient", meaning they can relatively easily bounce back into their natural state. Now if she will _let_ her face recover from this remains to be seen  She already looks like a frozen stepford wife at 17, I'm afraid to see what she'll look like at 25.


----------



## knasarae

It doesn't seem like Kylie & Tyga have been photo'd together since the whole sexting thing came out, or am I wrong on that?


----------



## Encore Hermes

knasarae said:


> It doesn't seem like Kylie & Tyga have been photo'd together since the whole sexting thing came out, or am I wrong on that?




3 days ago 









LSA


----------



## jayohwhy

Encore Hermes said:


> 3 days ago
> farm1.staticflickr.com/330/19974991722_623acb8e7b_h.jpg
> farm1.staticflickr.com/324/19360079934_10ca2a47ee_h.jpg
> LSA




Why hasn't he been brought up on statutory rape?


----------



## Encore Hermes

^ I can't quote for whatever reason 

No proof they are having sex? and not like her parents have  expressed concern and contacted authorities.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

When I say that there's no turning back for her, I don't mean she's ruined herself permanently, I mean the physiological effects of the plastic surgery at such a young age. I guarantee she will never be happy with herself and she'll become addicted to it.


----------



## michie

Her face is fkuced, as you can plainly see from those snapchat pics a few pages ago.


----------



## Jayne1

jayohwhy said:


> Why hasn't he been brought up on statutory rape?



As someone posted a few pages back, in a Youtube video&#8230;  Khloe was having sex at 14 with some older, random guy, Kourt admitted to 16 for her first time and Kim wouldn't admit, but said it was in between Kourt and Khloe, so let's take a wild guess and say it was 15. 

It's just what this family does.


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> As someone posted a few pages back, in a Youtube video  Khloe was having sex at 14 with some older, random guy, Kourt admitted to 16 for her first time and Kim wouldn't admit, but said it was in between Kourt and Khloe, so let's take a wild guess and say it was 15.
> 
> It's just what this family does.


 
If I recall, Kim said in an article her mother put her on the pill at 12. What mother allows their daughter to be on the pill at 12??


----------



## fightthesunrise

berrydiva said:


> I think looking like you're in your late 20s when you're not even 20 yet means that your face is already effed up. It's too late for her.




She looks older than that, IMO. Right now she wants to look older, but she won't for much longer. I think I was in my early 20s when I wanted to actually look my age rather than be mistaken for older, and it hasn't changed since.


----------



## knasarae

fightthesunrise said:


> She looks older than that, IMO. Right now she wants to look older, but she won't for much longer. I think I was in my early 20s when I wanted to actually look my age rather than be mistaken for older, and it hasn't changed since.



I've never wanted to look my age.  I've always enjoyed that I look younger than I am... #longtermgoals


----------



## fightthesunrise

knasarae said:


> I've never wanted to look my age.  I've always enjoyed that I look younger than I am... #longtermgoals




I definitely appreciate that I Iook younger now that I'm approaching 30. I was always one of those girls who could pass for 18 when I was in middle school. I have some friends a few years older than me who have messed with PS and Botox and it's terrifying how old they look when they were trying to achieve the opposite effect originally. But they started messing with that stuff in that early 20s, when it was completely unnecessary ("ohmygod! Is that a wrinkle?! I swear that's a wrinkle!"), and it's f*cked them over for good. They look 50 at 30. 

Something tells me that's what Kylie is going to go through, following Kim's footsteps. It's a really sad cycle that they can't seem to pull themselves out of before it's too late.


----------



## berrydiva

fightthesunrise said:


> I think I was in my early 20s when I wanted to actually look my age rather than be mistaken for older, and it hasn't changed since.





knasarae said:


> I've never wanted to look my age.  I've always enjoyed that I look younger than I am... #longtermgoals



+1 to both


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Sassys said:


> If I recall, Kim said in an article her mother put her on the pill at 12. What mother allows their daughter to be on the pill at 12??


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> Bunim/Murray Productions in Van Nuys. (July 27)



That face  Hard to believe that's the face of a 17 yr old.


----------



## Lounorada

knasarae said:


> i've never wanted to look my age.  I've always enjoyed that i look younger than i am... #longtermgoals :d



+1


----------



## DesigningStyle

pittcat said:


> Lol it's an alligator I have the same one for my dog... But he honestly loves it hahah don't let his sad face fool you! Haha I feel bad now but this is truly just once a year at Halloween!... And a reindeer outfit for Christmas lol [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 3079179



He is cute.  Your socked flipflop foot is making me laugh!


----------



## pittcat

DesigningStyle said:


> He is cute.  Your socked flipflop foot is making me laugh!




Lol thanks- the foot is my fiancé's... I think he was a ninja turtle for giving out candy haha we were pretty lazy with our costumes!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jayne1 said:


> As someone posted a few pages back, in a Youtube video  Khloe was having sex at 14 with some older, random guy, Kourt admitted to 16 for her first time and Kim wouldn't admit, but said it was in between Kourt and Khloe, so let's take a wild guess and say it was 15.
> 
> It's just what this family does.




And at this age I thought lips kissing was the gossest thing!


----------



## Sassys

dangerouscurves said:


> And at this age I thought lips kissing was the gossest thing!


 
Exactly! I had my first kiss at 14 and went OFF on the guy when he slipped me the tongue. I thought that was beyond disgusting and told him to get away from my house and never come back lol

I am so thankful for a real childhood. The thought of a kid going on birth control at 12-15 and having sex really creeps me out.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Exactly! I had my first kiss at 14 and went OFF on the guy when he slipped me the tongue. I thought that was beyond disgusting and told him to get away from my house and never come back lol
> 
> *I am so thankful for a real childhood. The thought of a kid going on birth control at 12-15 and having sex really creeps me out*.


 

I totally agree with the bolded!


----------



## pukasonqo

Sassys said:


> Exactly! I had my first kiss at 14 and went OFF on the guy when he slipped me the tongue. I thought that was beyond disgusting and told him to get away from my house and never come back lol
> 
> I am so thankful for a real childhood. The thought of a kid going on birth control at 12-15 and having sex really creeps me out.




my sis had to start taking the pill at 12, she was diagnosed with having too much testosterone and not enough oestrogen, the pluses? eats like a horse, does not put on weight and has amasing muscle tone
the downs? too much body hair, she has been waxing since she was 12
PMK could be trying to spin kimbo as lolita


----------



## Freckles1

pittcat said:


> Lol it's an alligator I have the same one for my dog... But he honestly loves it hahah don't let his sad face fool you! Haha I feel bad now but this is truly just once a year at Halloween!... And a reindeer outfit for Christmas lol [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 3079179




Ok that's awesome! And your pup pulls it off!! Seriously I couldn't figure out if that was a dog - dog with costume - an appendage or what!! Ha


----------



## Sasha2012

She showed off a new band on her wedding finger on Monday.

And the next day Kylie Jenner appeared to go out of her way to reveal the piece of jewelry is still on her finger as she stepped out in downtown Los Angeles with sister Kendall, 19.

The 17-year-old held her hand up to her hair, putting the band - which was joined by a Cartier LOVE ring - on full display.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...edding-finger-beau-Tyga-25.html#ixzz3hEQuvOvK


----------



## usmcwifey

I thought this was funny! I was happy when I got accepted into the college of my choice too...although a Rolex would have been nice too (could have help me pay for part of my tuition [emoji23])


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I saw this on twitter....ya'll  I can't deal. This is really the face of a 17 yr old, I'm scared.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

dangerouscurves said:


> And at this age I thought lips kissing was the gossest thing!



I know! What ever happened to being *Sweet 16*??!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I saw this on twitter....ya'll  I can't deal. This is really the face of a 17 yr old, I'm scared.



Is this really Kylie?!? I would not have known.


----------



## sabrunka

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I saw this on twitter....ya'll  I can't deal. This is really the face of a 17 yr old, I'm scared.



Aw man did someone steal my screenshot and post it on twitter and have it gain popularity? I hope not, I always hope for some sort of popularity blast .  This is a screenshot from a snapchat video she posted a few days ago!


----------



## michie

^Yes! That's the pic I was talking about! She looks like one of those monsters from "Wayward Pines".


----------



## Lounorada

She looks like a gremlin in that screenshot. It's creepy as hell to look at.


----------



## Bentley1

Lounorada said:


> She looks like a gremlin in that screenshot. It's creepy as hell to look at.




[emoji23]gremlin! Yes, lmao!


----------



## Midge S

AshTx.1 said:


> I showed my husband a recent picture of Kylie off her instagram. He has no clue who she is. I said, "How old do you think this girl is?"
> 
> He said "34."
> 
> ............
> 
> I was like, "Nope she is 17." He was shocked lol.


  I just showed my DBF, he said 25.   He was also shocked when I said 17.  

She is not fat, she is not ugly, she actually looks better, IMO... but enough is enough.   Too many changes too fast and too over the top.     It's just going to get worse.


----------



## AEGIS

they're coming out with a footwear line


----------



## Tivo

michie said:


> ^Yes! That's the pic I was talking about! She looks like one of those monsters from "Wayward Pines".


Is that show still on? I wanted to check it out.


----------



## Jeanek

Tivo said:


> Is that show still on? I wanted to check it out.



Wayward Pines just had their finale for the season. I love that show!! Didn't like it at first but after the reveal, good stuff!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

She reminds me of J-woww in those pics where she's wearing the black pants and tops. 
I always loved when people thought my boys were my brothers, (not in a weird way, but age wise.) She's gonna be so sorry one of these days....when she's 25 and looks 45.


----------



## michie

Jeanek said:


> Wayward Pines just had their finale for the season. I love that show!! Didn't like it at first but after the reveal, good stuff!



That show was my isssssshhhhhhh!!! Had me searching online for shows before they aired!


----------



## charmesh

Coach Lover Too said:


> She reminds me of J-woww in those pics where she's wearing the black pants and tops.
> I always loved when people thought my boys were my brothers, (not in a weird way, but age wise.) She's gonna be so sorry one of these days....when she's 25 and looks 45.



Wow. Those breasts look scary.


----------



## Staci_W

Sassys said:


> If I recall, Kim said in an article her mother put her on the pill at 12. What mother allows their daughter to be on the pill at 12??



Young girls can be put on birth control for medical reasons. I had a cousin go on about that she to help with her extremely painful periods.


----------



## Staci_W

About that age. 


Autocorrect


----------



## Sassys

Staci_W said:


> Young girls can be put on birth control for medical reasons. I had a cousin go on about that she to help with her extremely painful periods.



Kim told her mother she was ready to have sex. I took them for the same reason as your cousin when I was 17.

Oh, she was 14; still to young for sex IMO
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2161224/Kim-Kardashian-tells-Oprah-Kris-Jenner-birth-control-aged-fourteen.html


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Sassys said:


> Kim told her mother she was ready to have sex. I took them for the same reason as your cousin when I was 17.
> 
> Oh, she was 14; still to young for sex IMO
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Kris-Jenner-birth-control-aged-fourteen.html



+1
Exactly. Huge difference if you need to take them for medical issues, but it's pretty much a given that's not the reason in this family.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

You know, this may be an unpopular opinion but  I wasn't having sex at fourteen and I damn sure wouldn't want my daughter having sex at fourteen but if she came to me and told me she was "ready" I probably would consider birth control for her. I wouldn't encourage her or just throw the pill at her but we would have a long, in depth conversation on why she felt she was ready, the responsibility that comes along being sexually active, etc. You can push abstinence all day long but ultimately the reality is teenagers are having sex and, have been having sex. So even though it would be the last thing I would want her to do, I would at least want to educate her and do my part in protecting her.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I'm just so very grateful I had boys.


----------



## blackkitty4378

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> You know, this may be an unpopular opinion but  I wasn't having sex at fourteen and I damn sure wouldn't want my daughter having sex at fourteen but if she came to me and told me she was "ready" I probably would consider birth control for her. I wouldn't encourage her or just throw the pill at her but we would have a long, in depth conversation on why she felt she was ready, the responsibility that comes along being sexually active, etc. You can push abstinence all day long but ultimately the reality is teenagers are having sex and, have been having sex. So even though it would be the last thing I would want her to do, I would at least want to educate her and do my part in protecting her.





Yep, I agree that 14 is too young to be having sex, but I'd rather have my daughter be on birth control than be pregnant at that age. I feel like you have to push the morality aspect of it aside, or potentially suffer the consequences of your child having a child!


----------



## labelwhore04

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> You know, this may be an unpopular opinion but  I wasn't having sex at fourteen and I damn sure wouldn't want my daughter having sex at fourteen but if she came to me and told me she was "ready" I probably would consider birth control for her. I wouldn't encourage her or just throw the pill at her but we would have a long, in depth conversation on why she felt she was ready, the responsibility that comes along being sexually active, etc. You can push abstinence all day long but ultimately the reality is teenagers are having sex and, have been having sex. So even though it would be the last thing I would want her to do, I would at least want to educate her and do my part in protecting her.



I agree. Kids will have sex no matter what. Pushing abstinence is not gonna help in any way. But if i was a parent, i would push for condoms over the pill because A) bc pills dont protect against stds and 2) i wouldnt trust a teen to remember to take the pills daily.


----------



## aleksandras

Sassys said:


> Exactly! I had my first kiss at 14 and went OFF on the guy when he slipped me the tongue. I thought that was beyond disgusting and told him to get away from my house and never come back lol
> 
> *I am so thankful for a real childhood. The thought of a kid going on birth control at 12-15 and having sex really creeps me out*.



This x1000!


----------



## Jayne1

Coach Lover Too said:


> I'm just so very grateful I had boys.



Me too.


----------



## blackkitty4378

labelwhore04 said:


> I agree. Kids will have sex no matter what. Pushing abstinence is not gonna help in any way. But if i was a parent, i would push for condoms over the pill because A) bc pills dont protect against stds and 2) i wouldnt trust a teen to remember to take the pills daily.



I'd definitely communicate the importance of condoms. When it comes to the BC pill, I know teens can be pretty irresponsible, but I know some adults who are just as irresponsible and forgetful that I wouldn't "trust" to take the pill, either. If I really didn't think she could remember to take the pill, I'd explore other hormonal birth control options, such as the shot, implant, or IUD.


----------



## fightthesunrise

usmcwifey said:


> I thought this was funny! I was happy when I got accepted into the college of my choice too...although a Rolex would have been nice too (could have help me pay for part of my tuition [emoji23])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3080133




Lmfao. This is perfect.


----------



## VickyB

dupe post


----------



## VickyB

Coach Lover Too said:


> I'm just so very grateful I had boys.



Raising all boys can't be a total walk in the park .  Unfortunately, for every THOT there is an equal number of self serving intolerable males.


----------



## AlbertsLove

STDs have always been scarier than getting pregnant to me. Condoms with boyfriend through out all relationship had a baby when we decided. I would probably had like 5 kids with the pill. Lol.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her sister Kylie Jenner continues to keep everyone guessing by wearing that new band on her wedding ring finger.

Kendall Jenner managed to steal back some of the thunder in a very revealing outfit as the two emerged in sunny Los Angeles on Tuesday.

The 19-year-old model looked ravishing in a black jumpsuit that featured a neckline that plunged to her waist, and had puffed sleeves and slim-fitting trousers.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-stepping-sister-Kylie-LA.html#ixzz3hGIwudtq


----------



## aleksandras

I don't understand why Kendall insists on wearing the ugliest belts.


----------



## fightthesunrise

Holy camel toe.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks awful, but that top is cute.


----------



## wildblood

Do they go to the tailor and specifically ask for the camel toe special? 

At least Kylie put hers away for this photo set.


----------



## Oryx816

wildblood said:


> Do they go to the tailor and specifically ask for the camel toe special?
> 
> At least Kylie put hers away for this photo set.




Lol!  I'm sure by now the tailor just calls it the kkk--Kardashian kamel kut.


----------



## wildblood

^Just take it in until you see lip!


----------



## blackkitty4378

I like Kendall's shirt.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Coach Lover Too said:


> She reminds me of J-woww in those pics where she's wearing the black pants and tops.
> I always loved when people thought my boys were my brothers, (not in a weird way, but age wise.) She's gonna be so sorry one of these days....when she's 25 and looks 45.




Why does anyone wanna look like this?


----------



## ByeKitty

Oryx816 said:


> Lol!  I'm sure by now the tailor just calls it the kkk--Kardashian kamel kut.



LMAO, "kut" is actually slang for vagina in my native language


----------



## dangerouscurves

ByeKitty said:


> LMAO, "kut" is actually slang for vagina in my native language




Oh! What a coincidence!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

ByeKitty said:


> LMAO, "kut" is actually slang for vagina in my native language



Dutch?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Sasha2012 said:


> Her sister Kylie Jenner continues to keep everyone guessing by wearing that new band on her wedding ring finger.
> 
> Kendall Jenner managed to steal back some of the thunder in a very revealing outfit as the two emerged in sunny Los Angeles on Tuesday.
> 
> The 19-year-old model looked ravishing in a black jumpsuit that featured a neckline that plunged to her waist, and had puffed sleeves and slim-fitting trousers.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-stepping-sister-Kylie-LA.html#ixzz3hGIwudtq



Check out the guy in the background in that very first pic! Cracked me up!
He's in love. Poor guy. 

EDIT: OOps, I mean the 3rd pic! The one where's he laying his head on the parking meter. He better hope his better half doesn't see that! lol


----------



## ByeKitty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Dutch?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

ByeKitty said:


>



Ok Kitty...any other naughty words you care to teach the class?  I'll swap you for some filthy Australian slang...lol.


----------



## ByeKitty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Ok Kitty...any other naughty words you care to teach the class?  I'll swap you for some filthy Australian slang...lol.



Any requests?  I would like to know the Australian slang for vagina!


----------



## sabrunka

ByeKitty said:


> Any requests?  I would like to know the Australian slang for vagina!



LOL umm, not sure if this is British and/or Australian, but there's minge and gash 

EDIT: And clunge, lol.

EDIT2: *klunge for the k's


----------



## Encore Hermes

So much makeup Kylie. She almost looks like teen mom with daughter following 20 years later.


----------



## sabrunka

Encore Hermes said:


> So much makeup Kylie. She almost looks like teen mom with daughter following 20 years later.



Lol it kind of looks like David Beckham is leaning on the parking meter in the background.


----------



## ByeKitty

sabrunka said:


> LOL umm, not sure if this is British and/or Australian, but there's minge and gash
> 
> EDIT: And clunge, lol.
> 
> EDIT2: *klunge for the k's



Kardashian Kamel Klunge!


----------



## ByeKitty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Ok Kitty...any other naughty words you care to teach the class?  I'll swap you for some filthy Australian slang...lol.



I just thought of something! There's no real translation for "camel toe" (people just use the English term), but sometimes the phenomenon is referred to as "liplezen" - a.k.a. lip reading  Oh wait, I forgot to say that "labia" are lips (lippen, actually)! Geez, confusing.


----------



## pursegrl12

sabrunka said:


> Lol it kind of looks like David Beckham is leaning on the parking meter in the background.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## DC-Cutie

sabrunka said:


> Lol it kind of looks like David Beckham is leaning on the parking meter in the background.



he's just laying there like he's on his couch


----------



## knasarae

Boys aren't out of the clear for bc either.  As someone said you still have to worry about STDs, and as the boy's parent YOU are responsible for child support if he the girl gets pregnant until he is 18 years old, smh.


----------



## labelwhore04

knasarae said:


> Boys aren't out of the clear for bc either.  As someone said you still have to worry about STDs, and as the boy's parent YOU are responsible for child support if he the girl gets pregnant until he is 18 years old, smh.



I'd be even more afraid of a son getting a girl pregnant than my daughter getting pregnant, because what if your son is a deadbeat dad or the girlfriend tries to keep the baby away from him. The grandparents have almost no control in a situation like that. At least if the daughter gets pregnant you know you'll be able to see the baby often. Look at Farrah from Teen Mom, i don't think she lets her baby daddys parents visit with Sophia very often.


----------



## knasarae

labelwhore04 said:


> I'd be even more afraid of a son getting a girl pregnant than my daughter getting pregnant, because what if your son is a deadbeat dad or the girlfriend tries to keep the baby away from him. The grandparents have almost no control in a situation like that. At least if the daughter gets pregnant you know you'll be able to see the baby often. Look at Farrah from Teen Mom, i don't think she lets her baby daddys parents visit with Sophia very often.



Very true.


----------



## charmesh

Encore Hermes said:


> So much makeup Kylie. She almost looks like teen mom with daughter following 20 years later.


Are they filming? Or is this just the pap stroll? There is no other excuse to be going to get ice cream in the middle of the day with your blouse plunging to your belly button.


----------



## Deco

Kylie's nails and the creepy way she always poses her hands and clutches her hair grosses me the hell out.  Makes me feel like a tarantula is crawling up my spine.


----------



## mcb100

I realize black is chic, but they're young, they really should start wearing some more brighter colors. It's so hot in California right now for all that black.


----------



## pukasonqo

sabrunka said:


> Lol it kind of looks like David Beckham is leaning on the parking meter in the background.




i like that guy, it makes a very pretentious pap stroll a bit more humourous!
just because i am evil i think he is not "in love", he just wanted to be in the photo


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Kendall is so pretty. I just wish they didn't get super glam to run the smallest of errands.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

labelwhore04 said:


> I'd be even more afraid of a son getting a girl pregnant than my daughter getting pregnant, because what if your son is a deadbeat dad or the girlfriend tries to keep the baby away from him. The grandparents have almost no control in a situation like that. At least if the daughter gets pregnant you know you'll be able to see the baby often. Look at Farrah from Teen Mom, i don't think she lets her baby daddys parents visit with Sophia very often.




I don't know who Farrah is, nor do I watch Teen Mom but typically if there's a CS order in place then there is also visitations.


----------



## pixiejenna

pukasonqo said:


> my sis had to start taking the pill at 12, she was diagnosed with having too much testosterone and not enough oestrogen, the pluses? eats like a horse, does not put on weight and has amasing muscle tone
> the downs? too much body hair, she has been waxing since she was 12
> PMK could be trying to spin kimbo as lolita



Sounds like PCOS, the pill is the number one way to treat it(I think Yasmin is the best one it's higher in estrogen and it's a good androgen blocker). Their are a few other drugs that can also help with the symptoms(extra hair, acme, ect) but they are considered "off market uses" to treat PCOS. The way they help is that they are also really good androgen blockers, when you lower your androgen your testosterone levels go down. She's lucky she doesn't gain weight, quick and unexplained weight gain is usually a symptom of it but a lucky few don't have it. Honestly diet is the best way to treat it, if her symptoms worsen have her check her diet low carb is best for PCOS also trying to make sure your meat & dairy sources are organic free of antibiotics and artificial growth hormones. I know it will be hard as a teen because you want to eat the same junk food as all your friends. But it really is the most effective and lease invasive way to treat it. She's lucky that it was diagnosed early most people go years and years with out a proper diagnosis. Often not even finding out what's wrong until they have difficulty getting pregnant later on in life.


----------



## pukasonqo

even with the diagnosis and treatment she had a hard time conceiving, our mother had lupus and, for a while, the doctors tought my sis might have it too
i will pass your info re: diet, thank you so much for the info pixiejenna! [emoji77]


----------



## arnott

wildblood said:


> ^Just take it in until you see lip!


----------



## ByeKitty

*Kylie Jenner
Getting Legally Wasted On 18th Bday
&#8230; In Canada*

Kylie Jenner's turning 18 on Aug. 10th &#8230; but a celebration in the States is problematic, so we've learned she's headed to Canada to get legally wasted!
Kylie&#8217;s throwing a rager at Beachclub Montreal. It's Canada&#8217;s answer to Ibiza &#8230; a mini party island with a beach, pool, A-list DJs and lots of booze. 
Here's the best part ... Kylie's being paid to celebrate her own birthday, and paid well ... we're told between $100k and $200k, just for showing up.
The club's owner, Olivier Primeau, is pulling out all the stops. Kylie will be choppered in, landing on a luxury boat that will dock next to a table stocked with bubbly. She'll also celebrate with a $3k cake.
That's not all that's legal in Canada at 18. Happy birthday ... Tyga.

Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/07/30/kylie-jenner-18th-birthday-party-canada/#ixzz3hNwzr4Lc


----------



## blackkitty4378

That's actually an awesome birthday party.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

$3000 for a cake? Unreal.


----------



## sabrunka

I'll take a wild guess and assume it's Canadian $$, so it's worth a bit less? If that makes it any better? Lol.. I'm Canadian and living in the USA, and would prefer her to not go and infect my country .


----------



## Oryx816

sabrunka said:


> I'll take a wild guess and assume it's Canadian $$, so it's worth a bit less? If that makes it any better? Lol.. I'm Canadian and living in the USA, and would prefer her to not go and infect my country .




It is our thank you gift for sending us Bieber....


----------



## sabrunka

Oryx816 said:


> It is our thank you gift for sending us Bieber....



I guess that's an even trade  .


----------



## pukasonqo

Oryx816 said:


> It is our thank you gift for sending us Bieber....




just don't send either to oz, pretty please?


----------



## labelwhore04

I remember everyone going to Montreal for their 18th birthdays since the legal age is 19 in all other provinces. Still cant believe its 21 in the states, thats so old


----------



## berrydiva

labelwhore04 said:


> I remember everyone going to Montreal for their 18th birthdays since the legal age is 19 in all other provinces. Still cant believe its 21 in the states, thats so old



The puritans like it that way. It was 21 then went to 18 then back to 21 IIRC and I think the actual law just prohibits the purchase of alcohol under the age of 21 not drinking it under supervision of parent/guardian. And, the obligatory, every state has the right to set their own laws applies. However, the Feds told states that the federal guideline is 21 and if they want to go lower they will lose interstate funding. There were too many deaths due to drunk driving hence the highway funding stipulation. Keep in mind that we also have the right to bear arms and have easy access to narcotics. So there you have it....


----------



## ByeKitty

The thing I don't understand about US policy is how people can drive at 16 in most states, and then only start drinking at 21. It kind of sounds like a recipe for disaster when people have been driving for 5 years and that feels like a natural thing to do, but they may not realize what alcohol can do to your alertness, and they also have little tolerance in general. I'm assuming here, of course, that at 21 many are eager to have a drink with friends, and distances are relatively large so you usually can't just walk to a bar. I'm not saying it's good to have a drink and then drive, but I can totally see it happening. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## berrydiva

ByeKitty said:


> The thing I don't understand about US policy is how people can drive at 16 in most states, and then only start drinking at 21. It kind of sounds like a recipe for disaster when people have been driving for 5 years and that feels like a natural thing to do, but they may not realize what alcohol can do to your alertness, and they also have little tolerance in general. I'm assuming here, of course, that at 21 many are eager to have a drink with friends, and distances are relatively large so you usually can't just walk to a bar. I'm not saying it's good to have a drink and then drive, but I can totally see it happening. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


Think there are more states where you get a full license at 17 or 18 vs the age of 16; you can get a learner's permit at 14-16. States control the age of licensing. Usually you get a permit, then a restricted license then an unrestricted license. The driving age is probably tied to the age that people can legally work in this country; you can start working at the age of 14, with limited hours, so a restricted license usually gives you the ability to drive to work, school and/or during certain times of day. 16 is the min age of employment....so your license usually becomes unrestricted then. There's technically no drinking age, there's an age where you can legally purchase, possess and publicly consume alcohol; under supervision, you can get wasted until your little heart desires especially in the south and the bible belt.


I'm not from the US originally so I've always found the alcohol thing interesting. Most other places don't make it such a big deal but the history of the US dictates some of those puritan ideals.


----------



## michie

I'm actually a late driver, being licensed at 20 and really, the last thing on my mind was going out drinking and driving. I was just trying to get to my boyfriend's house to have sex. Then again, I grew up in New Orleans and was given my first taste of alcohol as a baby (don't judge). I don't understand why drinking is such a big deal or rite of passage to people. I'm sure this won't be her first taste of alcohol, so why act like it's the second coming of Christ? She lives in her own house (supposedly). I'm sure she's done a lot of "illicit" things.


----------



## blackkitty4378

ByeKitty said:


> The thing I don't understand about US policy is how people can drive at 16 in most states, and then only start drinking at 21. It kind of sounds like a recipe for disaster when people have been driving for 5 years and that feels like a natural thing to do, but they may not realize what alcohol can do to your alertness, and they also have little tolerance in general. I'm assuming here, of course, that at 21 many are eager to have a drink with friends, and distances are relatively large so you usually can't just walk to a bar. I'm not saying it's good to have a drink and then drive, but I can totally see it happening. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.



It's not based on logic... It's really stupid. You Europeans have it right, once again.


----------



## AshTx.1

Ha! Don't even get me started. I live in the bible belt Baptist south in Texas where I live in a dry county. No sale of alcohol in the stores, but we can go have a drink at Applebee's. I don't get any of it. Luckily I work in a county where they sell alcohol so I just pick some up after work.


----------



## knasarae

ByeKitty said:


> The thing I don't understand about US policy is how people can drive at 16 in most states, and then only start drinking at 21. It kind of sounds like a recipe for disaster when people have been driving for 5 years and that feels like a natural thing to do, but they may not realize what alcohol can do to your alertness, and they also have little tolerance in general. I'm assuming here, of course, that at 21 many are eager to have a drink with friends, and distances are relatively large so you usually can't just walk to a bar. I'm not saying it's good to have a drink and then drive, but I can totally see it happening. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.



It really doesn't make sense.  You can go to war and die at 18, but have to wait until 21 to drink?  I grew up in WV... especially in the rural areas most kids have tasted moonshine, lol.  Not excessively...most times kids think that stuff is so gross after they taste it the curiosity dies there.

At 15 you get a permit.  If you take *and pass) driver's ed at 16 you have your license.  If not, you get a restricted license until you are 18.  They may have changed the rules... that was 20 years ago for me.

Can I also just say how easy it was?  My driver's ed class basically emphasized all the test questions.  I passed with flying colors.  The driving test was administered at the police station.  You show you know where everything is (blinkers, headlights, hazzards, emergency brake etc) You drive half a mile down the road, put on your blinker and pull off to turn around, come back and parallel park.  And none of that maneuverability crap they do in other states where you have to basically parallel park in one motion without stopping.  I doubt I would've passed that, I hate parallel parking


----------



## dangerouscurves

Oryx816 said:


> It is our thank you gift for sending us Bieber....




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lounorada

Yikes. 







tumblr

She really wants to look like a porn star.


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Yikes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr
> 
> She really wants to look like a porn star.



She looks 35 easily!


----------



## Sasha2012

As far as siblings go, they're a pretty stylish bunch, each with their own signature look.

And on Wednesday evening, Kylie Jenner and Kourtney Kardashian certainly worked some strong outfits as they stepped out for a bite to eat in Los Angeles.

The Keeping Up With The Kardashian stars were also joined by Kendall Jenner, but the stunning model kept her distance behind her younger and older sister as they stalked the street.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...endall-post-filming-dinner.html#ixzz3hOrNFQXD


----------



## terebina786

michie said:


> I'm actually a late driver, being licensed at 20 and really, the last thing on my mind was going out drinking and driving.* I was just trying to get to my boyfriend's house to have sex*. Then again, I grew up in New Orleans and was given my first taste of alcohol as a baby (don't judge). I don't understand why drinking is such a big deal or rite of passage to people. I'm sure this won't be her first taste of alcohol, so why act like it's the second coming of Christ? She lives in her own house (supposedly). I'm sure she's done a lot of "illicit" things.



LOL this made me laugh.

Um is it winter? What are the thigh high boots out for?


----------



## madeinnyc

Lounorada said:


> Yikes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr
> 
> She really wants to look like a porn star.




What is that [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## sabrunka

Lounorada said:


> Yikes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr
> 
> She really wants to look like a porn star.



It looks like she borrowed J.Lo's "bleached butthole" lipstick.


----------



## berrydiva

I can't get over how she looks about the same age as Kourtney who has 3 kids.


----------



## Freckles1

terebina786 said:


> LOL this made me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> Um is it winter? What are the thigh high boots out for?




Leather jacket too wtf


----------



## Freckles1

sabrunka said:


> It looks like she borrowed J.Lo's "bleached butthole" lipstick.




I die


----------



## ByeKitty

sabrunka said:


> It looks like she borrowed J.Lo's "bleached butthole" lipstick.


----------



## lawchick

Please someone look at her Instagram.  I am dying.  I wish I knew how to copy and share.  This poor girl is going to be ridiculed relentlessly for this one.


----------



## Freckles1

lawchick said:


> Please someone look at her Instagram.  I am dying.  I wish I knew how to copy and share.  This poor girl is going to be ridiculed relentlessly for this one.




Good lord the lipstick and the a shot. I die


----------



## usmcwifey

Lounorada said:


> Yikes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr
> 
> She really wants to look like a porn star.




This is scary! She looks like someone who is 30 not 17!


----------



## lawchick

Freckles1 said:


> Good lord the lipstick and the a shot. I die


I cannot believe she is peddling breast and butt plumping cream.  I am so embarrassed for her.


----------



## michie

^Anything for a buck...


----------



## Sarni

Hahahahahahaha


----------



## fightthesunrise

Lounorada said:


> Yikes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr
> 
> She really wants to look like a porn star.




She really does. I read this article through Facebook yesterday about things most people don't know about the porn industry, that were submitted by those in the industry. It was frightening, and it made me think of this thread and the likelihood of Kylie getting into that industry.


----------



## fightthesunrise

Sarni said:


> View attachment 3082522
> View attachment 3082523
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahaha




Breast...plumping? Wtf. I'll pass, thanks.


----------



## Freckles1

How about the rich $sex video...


----------



## Jayne1

She used the words 'stimulate' and 'consistent' in her post.  The words were spelled correctly.  She didn't write that post.


----------



## Freckles1

Jayne1 said:


> She used the words 'stimulate' and 'consistent' in her post.  The words were spelled correctly.  She didn't write that post.




I am howling


----------



## Jayne1

I told you she wears coloured contacts. Sometimes they are a more natural looking lighter brown and sometimes they are more obvious, like here, with the blue ones.


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> I told you she wears coloured contacts. Sometimes they are a more natural looking lighter brown and sometimes they are more obvious, like here, with the blue ones.



Damn, her face smh


----------



## fightthesunrise

Sassys said:


> Damn, her face smh




Ikr. The contacts make it worse.


----------



## berrydiva

When she says butt and breast enhancing cream does she really think people don't know it's surgery.


----------



## Bentley1

Lounorada said:


> Yikes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr
> 
> She really wants to look like a porn star.




LOL. This picture is just funny, she's trying to be so serious and sexy and looks like a washed up old porn actress who is trying hard to still look good. [emoji28]


----------



## fightthesunrise

berrydiva said:


> When she says butt and breast enhancing cream does she really think people don't know it's surgery.




A lot of people who like them ARE idiots, not to mention gullible.


----------



## Bentley1

Jayne1 said:


> I told you she wears coloured contacts. Sometimes they are a more natural looking lighter brown and sometimes they are more obvious, like here, with the blue ones.




The contacts just accentuate the creepiness of her new face.


----------



## chowlover2

berrydiva said:


> When she says butt and breast enhancing cream does she really think people don't know it's surgery.




That's what she hopes!


----------



## maddie66

Lounorada said:


> Yikes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr
> 
> She really wants to look like a porn star.




And/or like Kim.


----------



## Midge S

maddie66 said:


> And/or like Kim.


 Same diff.  

Every day her face looks different!  When there are a bunch of her plastic friends in the picture I have trouble recognizing her.


----------



## CeeJay

Jayne1 said:


> She used the words 'stimulate' and 'consistent' in her post.  The words were spelled correctly.  She didn't write that post.



OMG .. I am HOWLING with laughter at the "all Natural ingredients (which is important to me)".  So, does that mean that her fake boobies are "all natural Saline"???


----------



## Sassys

fightthesunrise said:


> A lot of people who like them ARE idiots, not to mention gullible.



This!


----------



## ByeKitty

This is so embarrassing


----------



## Oryx816

At the rate she's going, she will look like lil Kim in no time....and I don't mean a mini version of her sister.

Also, there is no way she wrote that tweet!


----------



## charmesh

She did try and convince everyone that her big baboon lips were just lip liner and a pump. So why not lie about breast and butt surgery?


----------



## dangerouscurves

sabrunka said:


> It looks like she borrowed J.Lo's "bleached butthole" lipstick.




Don't!!! [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]  that's it. As Cobalt always says, someone turn the lights off, please...


----------



## ChanelMommy

Kendall is so naturally pretty. Kylie is straight up plastic and shame on her parents.


----------



## AEGIS

ByeKitty said:


> The thing I don't understand about US policy is how people can drive at 16 in most states, and then only start drinking at 21. It kind of sounds like a recipe for disaster when people have been driving for 5 years and that feels like a natural thing to do, but they may not realize what alcohol can do to your alertness, and they also have little tolerance in general. I'm assuming here, of course, that at 21 many are eager to have a drink with friends, and distances are relatively large so you usually can't just walk to a bar. I'm not saying it's good to have a drink and then drive, but I can totally see it happening. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.



You're saying ppl should be able to drink at a younger age so that they can be better drunk drivers?


----------



## AEGIS

Lounorada said:


> Yikes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr
> 
> She really wants to look like a porn star.



Rachel Dozel ***.  She is mad she was born white of western european heritage---she is doing everything to make herself look more ethnic...like her name should be Kyleena instead of Kylie.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has legs that go on forever and Kendall Jenner doesn't mind showing off, whether covering up or going for a more revealing outfit.

And on Thursday the 19-year-old managed to showcase her coltish pins even though she was wearing a pair of high waisted jeans.

The reality star was stopping off to fill up her car with petrol in Los Angeles. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...l-ensemble-stopping-car-LA.html#ixzz3hRyy24CS


----------



## ByeKitty

AEGIS said:


> You're saying ppl should be able to drink at a younger age so that they can be better drunk drivers?


That made me chuckle... Nah, I said it feels like a recipe for disaster if people don't realize their limits when they're already experienced drivers.


----------



## ByeKitty

AEGIS said:


> Rachel Dozel ***.  She is mad she was born white of western european heritage---she is doing everything to make herself look more ethnic...like her name should be Kyleena instead of Kylie.



Eastern European even!! Like Czech and German or something. Can't get much whiter than that  That story was interesting, I can't really wrap my head around it. I read somewhere that she had an a-hole black ex husband who cheated on her and that may have triggered some crazy. I will admit the perm looked good on her. 

I feel like Kylie is trying to look blow up doll rather than "ethnic", but we know for sure she doesn't want to look like herself.


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

ChanelMommy said:


> Kendall is so naturally pretty. Kylie is straight up plastic and shame on her parents.




Kendall is pretty but the sad thing is that Kylie WAS. I watch old episodes whenever I come across them and she was cute, but she couldn't wait to grow up so she jumped on the plastic surgery bandwagon and...now...well...


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> Rachel Dozel ***.  She is mad she was born white of western european heritage---she is doing everything to make herself look more ethnic...like her name should be Kyleena instead of Kylie.



Lol


----------



## Sassys

Shocked that Kendall still drives a Range Rover. Everyone else in her family drives a Mercedes G wagon (its the IT SUV for the rich)


----------



## AECornell

And I still have no idea why. It's a box. There's nothing worth $100k about that car. Give me a Cayenne GTS Turbo any day.



Sassys said:


> Shocked that Kendall still drives a Range Rover. Everyone else in her family drives a Mercedes G wagon (its the IT SUV for the rich)


----------



## Sassys

AECornell said:


> And I still have no idea why. It's a box. There's nothing worth $100k about that car. Give me a Cayenne GTS Turbo any day.


 
 Cayenne GTS Turbo looks like a jazzed up station wagon to me.


----------



## Jeanek

ByeKitty said:


> That made me chuckle... Nah, I said it feels like a recipe for disaster if people don't realize their limits when they're already experienced drivers.



People do drink at younger ages in the U.S., despite the laws. it's just at homes and parties. They can't get it at bars and restaraunts that need liquor licenses.  
I think it becomes more of a forbidden fruit thing, so in some ways, when kids go off to college, some might even drink a little more than in countries that don't restrict it so. I do think many teenagers are scared of getting caught, and when they drink, they do it to get drunk, so it's usually at a home where they don't have to drive thankfully. (Definitely not always though


----------



## berrydiva

sassys said:


> cayenne gts turbo looks like a jazzed up station wagon to me.



+1


----------



## berrydiva

ByeKitty said:


> That made me chuckle... Nah, I said it feels like a recipe for disaster if people don't realize their limits when they're already experienced drivers.



I believe I read an article awhile ago that said we have higher levels of binge drinking than other countries. Living in NYC, I don't want someone to just get their license learning to drive and just becoming of age to drink...they need to really learn to drive first...I feel the other way is actually more of a recipe for disaster.


----------



## pukasonqo

berrydiva said:


> I believe I read an article awhile ago that said we have higher levels of binge drinking than other countries. Living in NYC, I don't want someone to just get their license learning to drive and just becoming of age to drink...they need to really learn to drive first...I feel the other way is actually more of a recipe for disaster.




i thought it was oz and england who had the highest levels of binge drinking; is a huge problem here in oz with kids getting blind drunk and putting themselves and others at risk


----------



## Deco

berrydiva said:


> When she says butt and breast enhancing cream does she really think people don't know it's surgery.


 I'm repulsed by the mere thought of a 17year old talking about butt and breast enhancement in the first place.  WTH is wrong with these people?  What's she going to hawk next? Edible underwear?


----------



## ByeKitty

berrydiva said:


> I believe I read an article awhile ago that said we have higher levels of binge drinking than other countries. Living in NYC, I don't want someone to just get their license learning to drive and just becoming of age to drink...they need to really learn to drive first...I feel the other way is actually more of a recipe for disaster.


Ah, I can see that too... If everything becomes "legal" at the same time that could work out unfavorably too. IDK, for me drinking was legal at 16 and I could get my drivers license at 18. 

But getting a driver's license is a very difficult and expensive trajectory, plenty of people are older when they start it. It usually takes several months of training, and most people have to take the test twice or 3 times before they pass. A good friend of mine had to try 11 times, and each try is 250. They basically let you fail for the tiniest mistakes, I think it's quite shameful actually.


----------



## ByeKitty

pukasonqo said:


> i thought it was oz and england who had the highest levels of binge drinking; is a huge problem here in oz with kids getting blind drunk and putting themselves and others at risk


Although I heard it's much worse in parts of England (Manchester?), it's a big problem here too... They actually raised the legal drinking age to 18 last year, I'm sure it had to do with underage kids getting so wasted they have to be hospitalized - just awful. I don't see the fun in that either. Must be peer pressure.


----------



## dangerouscurves

ByeKitty said:


> Ah, I can see that too... If everything becomes "legal" at the same time that could work out unfavorably too. IDK, for me drinking was legal at 16 and I could get my drivers license at 18.
> 
> 
> 
> But getting a driver's license is a very difficult and expensive trajectory, plenty of people are older when they start it. It usually takes several months of training, and most people have to take the test twice or 3 times before they pass. A good friend of mine had to try 11 times, and each try is 250. They basically let you fail for the tiniest mistakes, I think it's quite shameful actually.




I think it's different in the US. It's very easy to get a driving license there.


----------



## Sassys

dangerouscurves said:


> I think it's different in the US. It's very easy to get a driving license there.


 
Not true. I knew people who failed the test several times in NYC. I failed the first driving test. But passed the written with flying colors. I failed because of parallel parking and I had a mean instructor who made me so damn nervous..


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> Not true. I knew people who failed the test several times in NYC. I failed the first driving test. But passed the written with flying colors. I failed because of parallel parking and I had a mean instructor who made me so damn nervous..




But it's still easier compared to EU countries, not to mention cheaper. In Germany, you have to take courses which costs a lot and then the test then you have to pay at least 1000.


----------



## jp23

Sassys said:


> Not true. I knew people who failed the test several times in NYC. I failed the first driving test. But passed the written with flying colors. I failed because of parallel parking and I had a mean instructor who made me so damn nervous..




I failed three times and passed the fourth. I didn't get my license until I HAD to as I was going to college. I hate it, I hate it more than anything, it's so stressful. I'm moving to NYC soon (thank you again for your advice) and am looking forward to not driving. I also just turned 21 I don't drink because 1. I don't like it 2.Heartburn 3. My family are bad drunks. Also it's not like you can't get alcohol at a younger ago it's not that hard teenagers find ways to drink all the time.


----------



## ByeKitty

dangerouscurves said:


> But it's still easier compared to EU countries, not to mention cheaper. In Germany, you have to take courses which costs a lot and then the test then you have to pay at least 1000.



In total I paid about 3000 for mine...


----------



## Lounorada

ByeKitty said:


> In total I paid about 3000 for mine...


----------



## dangerouscurves

ByeKitty said:


> In total I paid about 3000 for mine...




That's a Lady Dior bag!!! [emoji47][emoji47][emoji47]


----------



## ByeKitty

dangerouscurves said:


> That's a Lady Dior bag!!! [emoji47][emoji47][emoji47]


I know :cry:


----------



## Sassys

ByeKitty said:


> In total I paid about 3000 for mine...


 
That is crazy talk. I've had my license since I was 20. Getting your license when you live in NYC is not something teenagers here jump to do (unless you live in the suburbs). Most people I know, have a license but never use it (unless they use it, when they rent cars on vacation or visit family from other states).


----------



## erinrose

Sassys said:


> Not true. I knew people who failed the test several times in NYC. I failed the first driving test. But passed the written with flying colors. *I failed because of parallel parking *and I had a mean instructor who made me so damn nervous..


That damn parallel parking, still gets me. But yeah it is easier to pass in the States than in the EU. I would know, I´ve taken it in both places.


----------



## Sassys

erinrose said:


> That damn parallel parking, still gets me. But yeah it is easier to pass in the States than in EU. I would know, I´ve taken it in both places.


 
Yeah, I don't really drive anymore (haven't for years). I do sometimes drive when visiting family in LA (never on the freeway). I am dying to move to LA and would have to start driving again.


----------



## erinrose

Sassys said:


> Yeah, I don't really drive anymore (haven't for years). I do sometimes drive when visiting family in LA (never on the freeway). I am dying to move to LA and would have to start driving again.


One sure needs to drive when in LA, always try to avoid the freeways (at least the 101 and 405) when I´m in Los Angeles. It is amazing how much time you can save not being stuck in traffic on the freeway by taking short cuts


----------



## Sassys

erinrose said:


> One sure needs to drive when in LA, always try to avoid the freeways (at least the 101 and 405) when I´m in Los Angeles. It is amazing how much time you can save not being stuck in traffic on the freeway by taking short cuts


 
My old co-worker moved to LA from NYC 12yrs ago and still does not know how to drive (she works from home and travels back to NYC for meetings). I asked her how is it possible to live in LA and not drive? She told me she takes public transportation. They live in Hollywood. So, I guess it is possible to live their and not drive. Adrienne Baillon lives there now (because of The Real) and always says on the show, she does not have a license and always uses Uber.


----------



## erinrose

Sassys said:


> My old co-worker moved to LA from NYC 12yrs ago and still does not know how to drive. I asked her how is it possible to live in LA and not drive? She told me she takes public transportation. They live in Hollywood. So, I guess it is possible to live their and not drive. Adrienne Baillon lives there now (because of The Real) and always says on the show, she does not have a license and always uses Uber.


I have friends that don´t drive either but public transportation is such a pain! And not to mention beyond inconvenient. I don´t get why they just don´t get a car, would make their lives easier by not having others drive them (me) or waiting for that damn bus that may or may not show up.


----------



## Sassys

erinrose said:


> I have friends that don´t drive either but public transportation is such a pain! And not to mention beyond inconvenient. I don´t get why they just don´t get a car, would make their lives easier by not having others drive them (me) or figuring waiting for that damn bus that may or may not show up.


 
My cousin was born and raised in LA and just realized they have a subway system


----------



## labelwhore04

Sassys said:


> That is crazy talk. I've had my license since I was 20. Getting your license when you live in NYC is not something teenagers here jump to do (unless you live in the suburbs). Most people I know, have a license but never use it (unless they use it, when they rent cars on vacation or visit family from other states).



Yeah i live in Toronto and i'm 23 and don't have my license. It's not a big deal because i just walk or take the subway. So many of my friends don't have their license either and those who do don't actually use it. I know i'll need one when i want to have kids but until then, nope. Driving isn't really necessary in most big cities. LA is more like a giant suburb rather than a city.


----------



## erinrose

Sassys said:


> My cousin was born and raised in LA and just realized they have a subway system


Yeah it is incredible how many people do not even know that. But it is beacuse most people drive, again beacuse it is more convenient. They spent so much money on that subway thing, and no one uses it! 

I have taken the bus twice in LA, it was a hassle.


----------



## keodi

Sassys said:


> That is crazy talk. I've had my license since I was 20. *Getting your license when you live in NYC is not something teenagers here jump to do (unless you live in the suburbs). Most people I know, have a license but never use it (unless they use it, when they rent cars on vacation or visit family from other states)*.



True, I got mine when I was 17, and I only used mine when I went to visit family in other states.


----------



## AECornell

All I had to do to get my license in the U.S. was drive around the block (onto a main road, turns, lights, etc), but that was pretty much it. I was 21 so maybe they were like "it's time." We're moving to the UK and I heard it's really hard to get your license there. So we'll see if I end up getting one.


----------



## NY_Mami

Sarni said:


> View attachment 3082522
> View attachment 3082523
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahaha



This girl need to stop, we all know she put on that extra 10 pounds so she can get her Brazilian butt lift.... It was only a matter of time...


----------



## Bentley1

I live in LA, grew up here. I honestly don't know a single person who didn't get their license as soon as they turned 16. It's just a necessity out here, everything is so far away and our PT is a joke.


----------



## bunnyr

Bentley1 said:


> I live in LA, grew up here. I honestly don't know a single person who didn't get their license as soon as they turned 16. It's just a necessity out here, everything is so far away and our PT is a joke.




Agree!


----------



## pukasonqo

ByeKitty said:


> Although I heard it's much worse in parts of England (Manchester?), it's a big problem here too... They actually raised the legal drinking age to 18 last year, I'm sure it had to do with underage kids getting so wasted they have to be hospitalized - just awful. I don't see the fun in that either. Must be peer pressure.




same here
though laws were introduced after one teen, thomas kenneally, was king hit by a drunken }#% (had already attacked others) here in sydney, the kid fell and hit his head on the ground, sadly he died; and he wasn't drunk, he was strolling in king's cross with his gf and a friend
two lives totally effed because of alcohol


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Sugar Fish in Calabasas, California on July 31, 2015.


----------



## VickyB

LOL!!! Now we know why Kakes isn't using that ratty old givenchy "makeup" purse !! Kylie appropriated it!!!


----------



## Crystalina

I'm sorry but Kylie's fingernails look like claws or talons. ICK!!!! [emoji107]&#127995;


----------



## redney

Why can't she keep her hands away from her hair??


----------



## Crystalina

redney said:


> Why can't she keep her hands away from her hair??




Khloe does that a lot too. Kylie is just imitating her sisters.

It's sad that she never had the chance to grow into her own person.  [emoji20]


----------



## labelwhore04

In her latest IG video she's like caressing her boob. It's so bizarre and desperate. I've never seen someone try soooooo hard to be sexy, and at 17 too. She has some serious issues. I truly think she's gonna become a porn star once she hits 18.


----------



## ChanelMommy

She never had a chance at being a normal teenager. She looks 30


----------



## AEGIS

berrydiva said:


> I believe I read an article awhile ago that said we have higher levels of binge drinking than other countries. Living in NYC, I don't want someone to just get their license learning to drive and just becoming of age to drink...they need to really learn to drive first...I feel the other way is actually more of a recipe for disaster.



I don't think it's bc ppl drink older I think it's bc we have a culture of excess. In other countries, alcohol often complements your meal which is an important part of your day.


----------



## NicolesCloset

labelwhore04 said:


> In her latest IG video she's like caressing her boob. It's so bizarre and desperate. I've never seen someone try soooooo hard to be sexy, and at 17 too. She has some serious issues. I truly think she's gonna become a porn star once she hits 18.



Saw it.  She totally does the Boob caressing.  Very bizarre.  What song is playing?


----------



## littlerock

Can I ask a lame instagram question? This is probably going to make me sound old.. but why does everyone write "first". I can understand why the FIRST person would write it, but it continues forever. What is the point? And then the rest of the comments are un-readable. Like speaking in code. I just don't get it.


----------



## labelwhore04

littlerock said:


> Can I ask a lame instagram question? This is probably going to make me sound old.. but why does everyone write "first". I can understand why the FIRST person would write it, but it continues forever. What is the point? And then the rest of the comments are un-readable. Like speaking in code. I just don't get it.



Haha when someone writes "first" theyre inviting people to "like" their latest IG photo so that they can like it back. Its basically code for getting likes on your pic. People also say "lb" which means "like back." It took me forever to figure all of this out.


----------



## schadenfreude

labelwhore04 said:


> Haha when someone writes "first" theyre inviting people to "like" their latest IG photo so that they can like it back. Its basically code for getting likes on your pic. People also say "lb" which means "like back." It took me forever to figure all of this out.



For real? That's really.... dumb. Does it actually work?


----------



## schadenfreude

Sassys said:


> Shocked that Kendall still drives a Range Rover. Everyone else in her family drives a Mercedes G wagon (its the IT SUV for the rich)





AECornell said:


> And I still have no idea why. It's a box. There's nothing worth $100k about that car. Give me a Cayenne GTS Turbo any day.



There's nothing else like it, at least in the American market. I love it, but they are terrifying to drive, like trying to maneuver a shoebox shot out of a cannon. I think I'm going to rent one for a weekend so I can spend serious time with it and decide to sh1t or get off the pot with my G wagon fetish already. 



Sassys said:


> Cayenne GTS Turbo looks like a jazzed up station wagon to me.



Yeah, sorry AECornell, I gotta agree.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been flaunting a glittering band on her wedding-ring finger since Monday which sent the rumour-mill into overdrive. 

But when Kylie Jenner,17, stepped out on Friday there was no sign of her finger jewellry as she attempted to put speculation to rest she had got hitched to current beau, rapper Tyga.

The pretty teen was careful to show her bare hands as she headed for lunch at Sugarfish in Calabasas, California, in a thigh skimming outfit.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lly-denying-s-married-Tyga.html#ixzz3hWmhJeT4


----------



## Oryx816

I don't know whether to feel pity or disgust, but when I look at her I don't see carefree youth.  I see a washed up, used middle aged woman who is trying hard to look sexy.


----------



## pukasonqo

glad she found her boobs and her crotch, the way she was photographed makes it look like she wanted to make sure they still were in place...


----------



## Jikena

Are there any back pics ? This dress looks REALLY short...


----------



## Jikena

So I was going through Kylie's instagram a bit and I saw this pic 

https://instagram.com/p/4IEfBMHGsP/

can someone explain to me whats going on above her stomach ? Looks like her boobs are almost on her stomach lol ?? Oo


----------



## dangerouscurves

AEGIS said:


> I don't think it's bc ppl drink older I think it's bc we have a culture of excess. In other countries, alcohol often complements your meal which is an important part of your day.




That's true. We have a glass of wine in every dinner. Pretty much normal here.


----------



## dangerouscurves

AEGIS said:


> I don't think it's bc ppl drink older I think it's bc we have a culture of excess. In other countries, alcohol often complements your meal which is an important part of your day.




That's true. We have a glass of wine in every dinner. Pretty much normal here. And sometimes we drink shots instead of espresso after dinner.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

It's amazing to me that people say the driving test is hard in the U.S.. I had the very basics down before the average. 

My dad started teaching me drive on our property (very large, no other vehicles besides ours) at 12. Drivers Ed at 15 or 16. Drivers permit at 16. License at 17. Past all parts first time with flying colors. But I live in a state where the city transportation sucks and you NEED a car.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

littlerock said:


> Can I ask a lame instagram question? This is probably going to make me sound old.. but why does everyone write "first". I can understand why the FIRST person would write it, but it continues forever. What is the point? And then the rest of the comments are un-readable. Like speaking in code. I just don't get it.




Ha! I never knew this either but I never cared enough to ask lol. Thanks!


----------



## widerlet

I don't think people who try to 'act' sexy come off sexual at all. These perfectly filtered chicks look like asexual sexbots.

Kim looked human back in her sex tape days, but not during the sex scenes. More so when she was just doing her makeup and stuff.

Kylie is dressing like a sex object and she's no more than that, an object. But its not just her, its all these people that have FULL++++++ coverage foundation, contoured to oblivion, static instagram poses and thotfits with blown up body parts... WHO finds this sexy? I think it may be a younger generation.
I'm only 25 and I'm sick of this stuff, the new era heralded by Kylie and co. makes me feel like I've aged 80 years. I feel so out of place in this generation, if that's what people aspire to and think it is attractive. Technically she is hot, curves and symmetry blah blah but its barely human.

I'm kinda rambling, does anyone get what I mean?


----------



## widerlet

Lets compare Kylie (17) to James Deen and Stoya (two hardcore pornstars). I know everyone says Kylie looks like a porn star, but at this point in time it would be better if she did.

You know you're fake when you make actual porn stars look like brangelina in comparison to you..


Just thought this would be a funny comparison post.


----------



## anitalilac

Those two porn stars look really elegant ...and classy...


----------



## ByeKitty

widerlet said:


> I don't think people who try to 'act' sexy come off sexual at all. These perfectly filtered chicks look like asexual sexbots.
> 
> Kim looked human back in her sex tape days, but not during the sex scenes. More so when she was just doing her makeup and stuff.
> 
> Kylie is dressing like a sex object and she's no more than that, an object. But its not just her, its all these people that have FULL++++++ coverage foundation, contoured to oblivion, static instagram poses and thotfits with blown up body parts... WHO finds this sexy? I think it may be a younger generation.
> I'm only 25 and I'm sick of this stuff, the new era heralded by Kylie and co. makes me feel like I've aged 80 years. I feel so out of place in this generation, if that's what people aspire to and think it is attractive. Technically she is hot, curves and symmetry blah blah but its barely human.
> 
> I'm kinda rambling, does anyone get what I mean?



Great post, I know exactly what you mean. Asexual sexbots is a good description.


----------



## VickyB

widerlet said:


> Lets compare Kylie (17) to James Deen and Stoya (two hardcore pornstars). I know everyone says Kylie looks like a porn star, but at this point in time it would be better if she did.
> 
> You know you're fake when you make actual porn stars look like brangelina in comparison to you..
> 
> 
> Just thought this would be a funny comparison post.



Excellent!!! We need to stop insulting the porn industry by associating Kylie with it! 
Kylie can just get lumped in with the slags.


----------



## littlerock

Sasha2012 said:


> She's been flaunting a glittering band on her wedding-ring finger since Monday which sent the rumour-mill into overdrive.
> 
> But when Kylie Jenner,17, stepped out on Friday there was no sign of her finger jewellry as she attempted to put speculation to rest she had got hitched to current beau, rapper Tyga.
> 
> The pretty teen was careful to show her bare hands as she headed for lunch at Sugarfish in Calabasas, California, in a thigh skimming outfit.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lly-denying-s-married-Tyga.html#ixzz3hWmhJeT4



She already has a tan line from that ring she's been wearing.


----------



## patchydel

widerlet said:


> Lets compare Kylie (17) to James Deen and Stoya (two hardcore pornstars). I know everyone says Kylie looks like a porn star, but at this point in time it would be better if she did.
> 
> You know you're fake when you make actual porn stars look like brangelina in comparison to you..
> 
> 
> Just thought this would be a funny comparison post.



I actually think James and Stoya are so cute together haha. When I see Tyga and Kylie, something about them just seems off. Even if they were the same age, I see no chemistry between the two of them.

I love Stoya, she writes so well too (she now writes for the Verge and also has a number of written articles on Vice) and her cats are adorable!
Judging from the few snapchats and interviews I've seen of Kylie ("Jewelry is like, ....my life."), i don't think she could write a coherent article.


----------



## widerlet

patchydel said:


> I actually think James and Stoya are so cute together haha. When I see Tyga and Kylie, something about them just seems off. Even if they were the same age, I see no chemistry between the two of them.
> 
> I love Stoya, she writes so well too (she now writes for the Verge and also has a number of written articles on Vice) and her cats are adorable!
> Judging from the few snapchats and interviews I've seen of Kylie ("Jewelry is like, ....my life."), i don't think she could write a coherent article.



I agree! and James Deen and Stoya are the cutest!


----------



## Monoi

She looks scary in her latest video she has some crazy eyes there.


----------



## chowlover2

Maybe Kylie can do her sex tape with Ray J? ROFLMFAO!


----------



## Queenpixie

She looks pretty here... but damn will she age badly.


----------



## ByeKitty

Our definitions of pretty differ


----------



## Lounorada

That picture is so airbrushed/photoshopped/altered she looks like a mannequin and mannequins are creepy as hell. That's all I'm gonna say...


----------



## Encore Hermes

In BH 



Daily mail


----------



## StopHammertime

Encore Hermes said:


> In BH
> View attachment 3086038
> View attachment 3086040
> 
> Daily mail




She looks young and cute here!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Must be exhausting to keep up with the fakeness, trying to look like skanked-up versions of Angelina Jolie, Megan Fox, and Aishwarya Rai all the time when you really look like any other chick had you not done 1,000 procedures and tons of apps to alter your real appearance. What does Kylie still have from birth? Her... Teeth? Are those even real?


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> In BH
> View attachment 3086038
> View attachment 3086040
> 
> Daily mail


 
Yikes, she looks rough. Makeup is as much her friend as it is Kylies...


----------



## Lounorada

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Must be exhausting to keep up with the fakeness, trying to look like skanked-up versions of Angelina Jolie, Megan Fox, and Aishwarya Rai all the time when you really look like any other chick had you not done 1,000 procedures and tons of apps to alter your real appearance. *What does Kylie still have from birth? Her... Teeth? Are those even real?*


 
 Probably not!


----------



## Suzan

Kendall looks young and cute in the pictures above


----------



## Jayne1

Kitties Are Cute said:


> What does Kylie still have from birth? Her... Teeth? Are those even real?



Does a K have any of their own body parts?

They have pretty veneers, except for Kris, who wanted the most unnatural looking teeth she could buy the others have great veneers.

Notice in the last photo, she's promoting something, pretending she used it. Do you bleach your veneers or do you just buy new ones?


----------



## bisousx

I prefer Kylie's look now, even if she looks like the textbook image of an escort. I can imagine if you're growing up in Hollywood, it doesn't help to look super basic, which she was.


----------



## Bentley1

Lounorada said:


> That picture is so airbrushed/photoshopped/altered she looks like a mannequin and mannequins are creepy as hell. That's all I'm gonna say...




Exactly. That's not even a human we're looking at, it's an image manipulated in every way imaginable to look a certain way.


----------



## Bentley1

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Must be exhausting to keep up with the fakeness, trying to look like skanked-up versions of Angelina Jolie, Megan Fox, and Aishwarya Rai all the time when you really look like any other chick had you not done 1,000 procedures and tons of apps to alter your real appearance. What does Kylie still have from birth? Her... Teeth? Are those even real?




She probably has veneers, so those are probably fake as well [emoji28][emoji106]


----------



## dangerouscurves

bisousx said:


> I prefer Kylie's look now, even if she looks like the textbook image of an escort. I can imagine if you're growing up in Hollywood, it doesn't help to look super basic, which she was.




But she doesn't even look like that in real life!


----------



## nancyramos

Kendall looks good


----------



## VickyB

Encore Hermes said:


> In BH
> View attachment 3086038
> View attachment 3086040
> 
> Daily mail



Wait... Which one is this in the shorts???? Her face didn't look so great minus full make up.


----------



## Lounorada

VickyB said:


> Wait... Which one is this in the shorts???? Her face didn't look so great minus full make up.


Kendull


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> That picture is so airbrushed/photoshopped/altered she looks like a mannequin and mannequins are creepy as hell. That's all I'm gonna say...




 

I will say though that she was not a beauty before her procedures either.


----------



## Oryx816

Jayne1 said:


> Does a K have any of their own body parts?
> 
> 
> 
> They have pretty veneers, except for Kris, who wanted the most unnatural looking teeth she could buy the others have great veneers.
> 
> 
> 
> Notice in the last photo, she's promoting something, pretending she used it. Do you bleach your veneers or do you just buy new ones?




  I sincerely enjoy a well crafted comparison post.  I especially love it when said post exposes them for the consummate liars they are!


----------



## Crystalina

Kylie's veneers are great, those were a good decision. 

BUT, she should have left her face alone!!!!!


----------



## fightthesunrise

Queenpixie said:


> She looks pretty here... but damn will she age badly.




She looks empty inside. She doesn't even look human because her eyes are so void of emotion.


----------



## Oryx816

Crystalina said:


> Kylie's veneers are great, those were a good decision.
> 
> BUT, she should have left her face alone!!!!!




I agree, the veneers were a good call, but she needed a few more things too....a couple of chemical peels, and a little tweak of the nose.....however, not at the ripe old age of 17!  

Her lips were the thickness of toilet paper, so maybe a little something was in order there as well (again, not at 17!), but now that they look like two pot roasts, I long for the days of her non existent lips.


----------



## glamourous1098

Encore Hermes said:


> In BH
> View attachment 3086038
> View attachment 3086040
> 
> Daily mail



At least she still looks like herself without makeup, as opposed to Kylie/Kim who probably looks like a completely different person.


----------



## AEGIS

widerlet said:


> Lets compare Kylie (17) to James Deen and Stoya (two hardcore pornstars). I know everyone says Kylie looks like a porn star, but at this point in time it would be better if she did.
> 
> You know you're fake when you make actual porn stars look like brangelina in comparison to you..
> 
> 
> Just thought this would be a funny comparison post.



 I kept looking for the pornstars


----------



## VickyB

Lounorada said:


> Kendull



Thanks!


----------



## VickyB

What work do we believe Kendull has had done?


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Oryx816 said:


> I agree, the veneers were a good call, but she needed a few more things too....a couple of chemical peels, and a little tweak of the nose.....however, not at the ripe old age of 17!
> 
> Her lips were the thickness of toilet paper, so maybe a little something was in order there as well (again, not at 17!), but now that they look like two pot roasts, I long for the days of her non existent lips.



Totally agree! And she only needed those 'changes' because of her life, if she was a regular girl, she'd be fine as she is. 

I'm jealous of her veneers, I wish I could have some like hers!


----------



## poopsie

Why? Looks like she has a mouth full of chiclets


----------



## Lounorada

poopsie said:


> Why? Looks like she has a mouth full of chiclets


----------



## Coach Lover Too

*krisjennerMorning freckle face! You are almost 18!!!!!!!! I love you @kyliejenner #lovebug #obsessedwithher #BLESSED #mybabygirlalways*


https://instagram.com/p/567QnDm-Pq/

Apparently Kris isn't too obsessed with her or else Kylie wouldn't be doing the things she's dong! #sucksasamother


----------



## Oryx816

Coach Lover Too said:


> *krisjennerMorning freckle face! You are almost 18!!!!!!!! I love you @kyliejenner #lovebug #obsessedwithher #BLESSED #mybabygirlalways*
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/567QnDm-Pq/
> 
> Apparently Kris isn't too obsessed with her or else Kylie wouldn't be doing the things she's dong! #sucksasamother




Well crafted Coach lover!  More like obsessed with making her another money maker.  Ugh.

Also, "freckle face"....what?  Those freckles have been long gone with chemical peels, lasers, etc....  

Blow Up Doll Face is more accurate....then again, when was the last time she actually saw her daughter in person without the Joyce Bonelli treatment?!


----------



## blackkitty4378

Some fair skinned people can get freckles from sun exposure that fade over time, just like a tan does. Not all people with freckles have them all of the time.

I'm fair skinned with no freckles normally and I can get them on my nose and cheeks if I don't wear enough sunscreen and/or get too much sun.


----------



## Freckles1

blackkitty4378 said:


> Some fair skinned people can get freckles from sun exposure that fade over time, just like a tan does. Not all people with freckles have them all of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fair skinned with no freckles normally and I can get them on my nose and cheeks if I don't wear enough sunscreen and/or get too much sun.




My freckles fade in the winter


----------



## Swanky

Coach Lover Too said:


> Apparently Kris isn't too obsessed with her or else Kylie wouldn't be doing the things she's *dong*! #sucksasamother



Freudian slip!? :lolots:


----------



## Swanky

*Kylie Jenner Ho Hum ... I'm Almost 18*

 *         20 minutes ago BY TMZ STAFF     *





http://www.tmz.com/person/kylie-jenner/
*Kylie Jenner*  posted yet another revealing bikini photo over the weekend as she  approaches the most anticlimactic 18th birthday in human history.
 Has there ever been a more "adult" 17-year-old? She *dates a 25-year-old guy*, *makes millions*, *owns her own mansion* ... and, oh yeah, *that body*. 
 August 10 ... who cares?


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3hlZS0ck3
​


----------



## berrydiva

Sad.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Sad.


 
Very!


----------



## knasarae

I really don't understand what the big deal is... she already does whatever she wants anyway.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Freudian slip!? :lolots:



Ohgawd!


----------



## usmcwifey

knasarae said:


> I really don't understand what the big deal is... she already does whatever she wants anyway.




Yes but now nobody is going to jail for anything anymore lol she's legal!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Have y'all seen this slideshow of the changes in Kylie?? She was adorable and so authentic looking. What a shame to see what she's turned into.












http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/kylie-jenner-bikini_55bf5714e4b0b23e3ce32d1b?ncid=tweetlnkushpmg00000067

(slideshow is at the bottom of the page)


----------



## Queenpixie

ummm...


----------



## PrincessGina

I keep thinking my phone is all blurry with finger marks whenever I see kylies photos but it's actually the amount of bloody photoshopping she does to them lol!


----------



## whimsic

Any idea who their dentist is?


----------



## Encore Hermes

whimsic said:


> Any idea who their dentist is?



do you mean their real dentist or the "dentist"?


----------



## kateincali

Coach Lover Too said:


> Have y'all seen this slideshow of the changes in Kylie?? She was adorable and so authentic looking. What a shame to see what she's turned into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/kylie-jenner-bikini_55bf5714e4b0b23e3ce32d1b?ncid=tweetlnkushpmg00000067
> 
> (slideshow is at the bottom of the page)




I realise I'm in the minority, but I think she looks far better now (excluding OTT make up application - I'm referring to whatever it is exactly that she tweaked)


----------



## Jayne1

whimsic said:


> Any idea who their dentist is?



All the Ks pose with him.. it's in a google search. I'm feeling a bit lazy at the  moment, to look&#8230;

Their veneers look great in photos, but when I see a person in real life, with the unnatural, blindingly white, picket fence teeth, I wonder why they felt their own teeth were so horrid that they had to hide them away.


----------



## kateincali

whimsic said:


> Any idea who their dentist is?




Kevin Sands

http://www.beverlyhillscosmeticdentist.com/


----------



## Sassys

Encore Hermes said:


> do you mean their real dentist or the "dentist"?


 

Kevin Sands is their dentist. But, if I recall correctly, Kevin is also responsible for Hilary Duff's new teeth that look like horse teeth.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Kevin Sands is their dentist. *But, if I recall correctly, Kevin is also responsible for Hilary Duff's new teeth that look like horse teeth*.


----------



## knasarae

usmcwifey said:


> Yes but now nobody is going to jail for anything anymore lol she's legal!



Meh... ain't nobody going to jail now either.


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> Kevin Sands is their dentist. But, if I recall correctly, Kevin is also responsible for Hilary Duff's new teeth that look like horse teeth.



Yes, I saw her in person about two years ago, and they look really huge and just wrong for her mouth and face.


----------



## veyda

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Kylie Jenner Ho Hum ... I'm Almost 18*
> 
> *         20 minutes ago BY TMZ STAFF     *
> 
> ll-media.tmz.com/2015/08/03/0803-kylie-jenner-instagram-4.jpghttp://www.tmz.com/person/kylie-jenner/
> *Kylie Jenner*  posted yet another revealing bikini photo over the weekend as she  approaches the most anticlimactic 18th birthday in human history.
> Has there ever been a more "adult" 17-year-old? She *dates a 25-year-old guy*, *makes millions*, *owns her own mansion* ... and, oh yeah, *that body*.
> August 10 ... who cares?
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3hlZS0ck3
> ​



Right arm/shoulder photoshop.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Imo, Celebrity teeth look better in pics or on film but can look like dentures IRL. Unnaturally perfect, white and big. I have a non celeb friend who has them and he/they look great in pics but fake IRL.

Good rule of thumb for whitening is to match your sclera, no whiter.


----------



## AECornell

I'm in the minority I guess. I don't think she was that cute when she was younger. I think she looks better with the beginning work but it's too OTT now. Her lips look like they're going to explode.


----------



## poopsie

She was perfectly fine when she was younger. She wasn't deformed or pocked or blemished. There was no need to transform her into that plastic monstrosity. What is wrong with looking like her God given self?


----------



## Encore Hermes

I think she was cute but didn't have the features for the sexy Kardashian look inc. big heavy hair, dramatic makeup oh, and lips to emphasize the mouth. Imo they changed her to fit the brand and who knows what she would look like now since she changed before she matured into her looks.


----------



## littlerock

Queenpixie said:


> She looks pretty here... but damn will she age badly.



Maybe she won't. You know how you can leave a mcdonald's hamburger and french fries sitting out for a year and it doesn't change in appearance because it's not real food? She started all this so young, maybe her face will be forever frozen because it is not a real face?


----------



## Bentley1

aecornell said:


> i'm in the minority i guess. I don't think she was that cute when she was younger. I think she looks better with the beginning work but it's too ott now. Her lips look like they're going to explode.




+1


----------



## Sassys

Encore Hermes said:


> I think she was cute but didn't have the features for the sexy Kardashian look inc. big heavy hair, dramatic makeup oh, and lips to emphasize the mouth. Imo they changed her to fit the brand and who knows what she would look like now since she changed before she matured into her looks.
> s3.amazonaws.com/kidzworld_photo/images/201139/3a7ba45c-5783-4099-ae23-e4f34e18e8c0/gallery_kgallery.jpg



She is not a Kardashian, so she is stupid for thinking she would like them.


----------



## AlbertsLove

Her lips where super thin. I don't blame her for the fillers. But why so big? They look unreal and about to pop....


----------



## berrydiva

AlbertsLove said:


> Her lips where super thin. I don't blame her for the fillers. But why so big? They look unreal and about to pop....


so she can transform into the black woman she wants to be....they want the benefits without the issues associated like it's a freaking novelty.


----------



## B. Jara

berrydiva said:


> so she can transform into the black woman she wants to be....they want the benefits without the issues associated like it's a freaking novelty.




Huh? Black women aren't the only ones with full lips. LOL


----------



## berrydiva

B. Jara said:


> Huh? Black women aren't the only ones with full lips. LOL


That's obviously not what I said nor implied....read what you will. Many feel that she wants to be like Heather Sanders or just general appropriation....the truth is somewhere in between. I suspect she partly wants to channel Chyna too since she wants to appeal to Tyga as well as the rest of hip-hop.


----------



## B. Jara

berrydiva said:


> I don't think that's what I said or implied was it?




I interpreted it as she was trying to look like the black woman she wanted to be, and the topic was fillers and lips. ::shrug::


----------



## berrydiva

B. Jara said:


> I interpreted it as she was trying to look like the black woman she wanted to be, and the topic was fillers and lips. ::shrug::


So you fully understood my comment then.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

poopsie said:


> She was perfectly fine when she was younger. She wasn't deformed or pocked or blemished. There was no need to transform her into that plastic monstrosity. What is wrong with looking like her God given self?


----------



## mundodabolsa

berrydiva said:


> That's obviously not what I said nor implied....read what you will. Many feel that she wants to be like Heather Sanders or just general appropriation....the truth is somewhere in between. I suspect she partly wants to channel Chyna too since she wants to appeal to Tyga as well as the rest of hip-hop.



I had never heard of Heather Sanders.  Read your post and did a quick google and just scrolling down the google images page is like looking at all the pics of Kylie in this thread.  Exactly the same.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Good lerd, all the way down to the green extensions!
I'd never heard of her either but you're right!


----------



## pixiejenna

Coach Lover Too said:


> Have y'all seen this slideshow of the changes in Kylie?? She was adorable and so authentic looking. What a shame to see what she's turned into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/kylie-jenner-bikini_55bf5714e4b0b23e3ce32d1b?ncid=tweetlnkushpmg00000067
> 
> (slideshow is at the bottom of the page)



It looks like she lost the sparkle in her eyes around 2013. That's when she started to have dead eyes.


----------



## Queenpixie

littlerock said:


> Maybe she won't. You know how you can leave a mcdonald's hamburger and french fries sitting out for a year and it doesn't change in appearance because it's not real food? She started all this so young, maybe her face will be forever frozen because it is not a real face?



I used to think that that I saw kim moving her face in an interview


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Bentley1 said:


> +1


I thought she was fresh faced and quite pretty.


----------



## .pursefiend.

berrydiva said:


> That's obviously not what I said nor implied....read what you will. Many feel that she wants to be like Heather Sanders or just general appropriation....the truth is somewhere in between. I suspect she partly wants to channel Chyna too since she wants to appeal to Tyga as well as the rest of hip-hop.



I can see the Heather Sanders influence and she (Heather) is gorg


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Thingofbeauty said:


> I thought she was fresh faced and quite pretty.



Me too. Down to earth and natural and now she's a Kim-wannabe.


----------



## glistenpearls

From that slideshow she looked great until around Feb 2014. By June 2014 she started to look 5 times older.


----------



## whimsic

Encore Hermes said:


> do you mean their real dentist or the "dentist"?



LOL The real dentist &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## whimsic

Jayne1 said:


> All the Ks pose with him.. it's in a google search. I'm feeling a bit lazy at the  moment, to look
> 
> Their veneers look great in photos, but when I see a person in real life, with the unnatural, blindingly white, picket fence teeth, I wonder why they felt their own teeth were so horrid that they had to hide them away.



Yes! They look great in photos but weird and unnatural i real life, even if the colour is a natural shade. 

I am tempted to get them because I want straight white teeth (mine are too sensitive to bleach), but I guess I prefer my natural ones to perfect white tiles.


----------



## whimsic

faith_ann said:


> Kevin Sands
> 
> http://www.beverlyhillscosmeticdentist.com/



Thanks


----------



## labelwhore04

I don't blame her for the lips but there was no need to go so over the top. A tiny bit of filler would've been fine. She just looks like a washed up porn star now.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has a week to go until she rings in her milestone 18th birthday.

But Kylie Jenner didn't appear to be too excited about her upcoming celebrations as she stepped out near her home in Calabasas, California on Monday.

The teen star did, however, manage to look as stylish as ever with a typically effortless casual ensemble as she emerged with her close pal, singer Pia Mia.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ad-milestone-18th-birthday.html#ixzz3hsAzvw6O


----------



## Encore Hermes

Maybe if she stopped stroking  her hair she wouldn't have to balance everything in her right hand.


----------



## redney

Stop. Touching. Your. Hair. Omg.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I like those sneakers.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I can't get used to high waisted jeans, they make the pelvis so big.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I swear she looks at least 15 years older than what she really is. She's gonna be sorry later.


----------



## bisousx

What do you guys have against playing with your hair?


----------



## redney

bisousx said:


> What do you guys have against playing with your hair?



Picking at/self-grooming herself makes her look insecure. Or like an orangutang. 

Jeez she or PMK paid big bucks for her plasticky blow-up doll looks. Take your hands outta your hair and own your look, doll!


----------



## Encore Hermes

bisousx said:


> What do you guys have against playing with your hair?



Looks contrived, done for the pap pics.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

She sure is smelling herself in these pics


----------



## terebina786

Guilty of always playing with my hair.. I can't help it.


----------



## StopHammertime

whimsic said:


> Yes! They look great in photos but weird and unnatural i real life, even if the colour is a natural shade.
> 
> 
> 
> I am tempted to get them because I want straight white teeth (mine are too sensitive to bleach), but I guess I prefer my natural ones to perfect white tiles.




Off topic, but since I've been oil pulling my teeth have been very white. Sesame oil has been the best for whitening, for me anyway. Coconut tastes way better but doesn't do as good of a job with whitening. I can't use anything with bleach either, my teeth are ridiculously sensitive.


----------



## batfish

VickyB said:


> What work do we believe Kendull has had done?




Can't speak for anyone else here, but rhinoplasty, upper lid blepharoplasty, Botox and fillers.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

batfish said:


> can't speak for anyone else here, but rhinoplasty, upper lid blepharoplasty, botox and fillers.


+1


----------



## veyda

In Kylie's "before" plastic surgery photos she looks friendly and approachable. Now she looks stuck-up and smug. Just like Kim.


----------



## schadenfreude

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I like those sneakers.



Eeeep. Me too.


----------



## Queenpixie

when she just lip lined and had probably a half needle filler for her whole lips.. it looked fine.







Now her lips are out of control and look very duckish
_(one of her latest insta picture)_


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

Lol


----------



## VickyB

batfish said:


> Can't speak for anyone else here, but rhinoplasty, upper lid blepharoplasty, Botox and fillers.



Thanks!


----------



## VickyB

redney said:


> Stop. Touching. Your. Hair. Omg.



Right on! Excessive hair touching is wrong on so many levels.


----------



## ByeKitty

terebina786 said:


> Guilty of always playing with my hair.. I can't help it.



Same here! Gets worse when I'm stressed...


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/news/kendall-jenner-and-nick-jonas-dating-201558

*Kendall Jenner And Nick Jonas Are Dating Thanks To Gigi Hadid Playing Matchmaker
*
Kendall Jenner has started a new romance with a little help from her friends. Sources tell Us Weekly that the Estée Lauder spokeswoman, 19, and Nick Jonas have begun dating, thanks to pal Gigi Hadid&#8217;s matchmaking skills.

The blonde model, 20, and her boyfriend Joe Jonas recently reintroduced Jenner and Joe&#8217;s brother but their reasons for playing cupid weren&#8217;t completely selfless. &#8220;Gigi wants Kendall around all the time,&#8221; says a source. "She thinks it would be fun for all of them to hang out.&#8221;
Plus, the duo, dubbed G.I. Joe by their friend Cara Delevingne, knew it wouldn&#8217;t be difficult to coordinate those group dates. "They are all going to end up hanging out regardless, so it seems like a simple situation, which could be a lot of fun,&#8221; the source adds.

Their scheming paid off. After being recently reintroduced, Jenner and Nick, 22, are getting to know each other better over text, but "they had a flirty chemistry from the start,&#8221; says another source close to the "Jealous&#8221; singer.

The timing is right for Nick, who split from longtime girlfriend of nearly two years, Olivia Culpo, in June. &#8220;Nick was single and looking to date and there was an obvious attraction. He absolutely thinks she&#8217;s hot,&#8221; says the source.

Still, don't expect public displays of affection from the two just yet. For now, Nick and Jenner are taking it slow and keeping their courtship private. Adds another insider, &#8220;When they're ready and it turns official, we&#8217;ll start seeing photos.&#8221;

Sign up now for the Us Weekly newsletter to get breaking celebrity news, hot pics, and more delivered straight to your inbox!


----------



## StopHammertime

Was just at the store, one of the magazine covers said Kylie got married and Kris outed it. Can't remember which mag.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/news/kendall-jenner-and-nick-jonas-dating-201558
> 
> *Kendall Jenner And Nick Jonas Are Dating Thanks To Gigi Hadid Playing Matchmaker
> *
> Kendall Jenner has started a new romance with a little help from her friends. Sources tell Us Weekly that the Estée Lauder spokeswoman, 19, and Nick Jonas have begun dating, thanks to pal Gigi Hadid&#8217;s matchmaking skills.
> 
> The blonde model, 20, and her boyfriend Joe Jonas recently reintroduced Jenner and Joe&#8217;s brother but their reasons for playing cupid weren&#8217;t completely selfless. &#8220;Gigi wants Kendall around all the time,&#8221; says a source. "She thinks it would be fun for all of them to hang out.&#8221;
> Plus, the duo, dubbed G.I. Joe by their friend Cara Delevingne, knew it wouldn&#8217;t be difficult to coordinate those group dates. "They are all going to end up hanging out regardless, so it seems like a simple situation, which could be a lot of fun,&#8221; the source adds.
> 
> Their scheming paid off. After being recently reintroduced, Jenner and Nick, 22, are getting to know each other better over text, but "they had a flirty chemistry from the start,&#8221; says another source close to the "Jealous&#8221; singer.
> 
> The timing is right for Nick, who split from longtime girlfriend of nearly two years, Olivia Culpo, in June. &#8220;Nick was single and looking to date and there was an obvious attraction. He absolutely thinks she&#8217;s hot,&#8221; says the source.
> 
> Still, don't expect public displays of affection from the two just yet. For now, Nick and Jenner are taking it slow and keeping their courtship private. Adds another insider, &#8220;When they're ready and it turns official, we&#8217;ll start seeing photos.&#8221;
> 
> Sign up now for the Us Weekly newsletter to get breaking celebrity news, hot pics, and more delivered straight to your inbox!


I preferred the "Kendall is gay" storyline


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

What an odd pairing.


----------



## Lounorada

Another fauxmance curated by PMK.


----------



## labelwhore04

Oh how times have changed..


----------



## Thingofbeauty

labelwhore04 said:


> Oh how times have changed..
> 
> View attachment 3089569


This picture is just sad


----------



## Lounorada

labelwhore04 said:


> Oh how times have changed..
> 
> View attachment 3089569


They both have different faces now.


----------



## shoegal

Kendall is still recognizable- Kylie, not so much....


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Thingofbeauty said:


> This picture is just sad



 It is.


----------



## Sasha2012

Following her father's highly publicized interview revealing her transition into a woman, she referred to her dad as her 'beautiful hero' on Twitter.

And it seems Kylie Jenner has taken inspiration from her famous family member. 

This past week the 17-year-old unveiled the newest furry member of her family, a grey rabbit that she had named Bruce.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-new-pet-bunny-names-Bruce.html#ixzz3i0DMlnUp


----------



## poopsie

Oh dear God NO!!!!!! These people should NEVER be allowed to have pets. :censor: Rabbits are not that easy to care for either. Whatever happened to the little dog she was toting around not all that long ago?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

shoegal said:


> Kendall is still recognizable- Kylie, not so much....



I actually think Kendall looks less recognizable. Kylie still looks like herself IMO, she just looks like a blown up, plastic version of herself. Kendall's features look totally altered.


----------



## aleksandras

labelwhore04 said:


> Oh how times have changed..



Oh wow. Kylie's old face had this 1920's look somehow, maybe it's the thin eyebrows. She could have grown into something quite beautiful and unique if she had let it.


----------



## pixiejenna

lanasyogamama said:


> I can't get used to high waisted jeans, they make the pelvis so big.



I actually enjoy it coming back into fashion. I'm not wearing mom jeans but I like mine to hit around my belly button which is considered high. Low cut jeans aren't cute if your not skinny. When you sit down they roll down and when you stand up your belly is hanging out.  



Thingofbeauty said:


> I preferred the "Kendall is gay" storyline



Na she can't act well enough to pull it off that's why they made her straight again.



labelwhore04 said:


> Oh how times have changed..
> 
> View attachment 3089569



It's so sad to see how they looked just a few short years ago especially Kylie she could have been so pretty and now we'll never know because she's botched her face up beyond recognition. When your one year older sister looks about 10 years younger than you and your not even 18 yet  Heck she looks older than Kourt and she's half her age.  Kendull has changed too but she's been a lot more conservative with her work.


----------



## Encore Hermes

poopsie said:


> Oh dear God NO!!!!!! These people should NEVER be allowed to have pets. :censor: Rabbits are not that easy to care for either. *Whatever happened to the little dog she was toting around not all that long ago?*



oh she bought another one, she has two Italian greyhounds now 






I wonder how they will like the bunny, I hope they don't chase it and kill it.


----------



## cesca

labelwhore04 said:


> Oh how times have changed..
> 
> View attachment 3089569



didn't remember Kendal face ever like that


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/05/kylie-jenner-names-her-new-pet-bunny-bruce/

Kendall Jenner keeps it low-key while walking through LAX Airport to catch her departing flight on Wednesday (August 5) in Los Angeles.

The 19-year-old model was joined for the flight by her sister Khloe Kardashian, and her mom Kris Jenner and her boyfriend Corey Gamble.

The girls sister Kylie recently introduced the world to her new bunny rabbit on SnapChat  and she named him Bruce, which of course is Caitlyns pre-transition name.


----------



## pixiejenna

I can't believe khlo$$ and pmk let her walk alone lol. You know a small part of pmk must have died not being able to crash her daughters photo op.

Also I have issue with Kylie buying a pet and naming it after her father. First no one in this family should be allowed to purchase any living being based on thier track record period. Second it screams as a cry for help. She's morning the loss of her father and not a one in this family can give a hoot about it.


----------



## dangerouscurves

poopsie said:


> Oh dear God NO!!!!!! These people should NEVER be allowed to have pets. :censor: Rabbits are not that easy to care for either. Whatever happened to the little dog she was toting around not all that long ago?




This! Why do they keep having pets when they can't take care of them?!?!


----------



## shiny_things

Encore Hermes said:


> oh she bought another one, she has two Italian greyhounds now
> cdn.inquisitr.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/Kylie-Jenners-Dogs-In-Car.jpg
> 
> I wonder how they will like the bunny, I hope they don't chase it and kill it.



I imagine they'll all be going to a 'farm' when she's bored of them just like all the other Kardashian pets. Bunch of sociopaths.


----------



## Lounorada

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I actually think Kendall looks less recognizable. Kylie still looks like herself IMO, she just looks like a blown up, plastic version of herself. Kendall's features look totally altered.



Yep, I agree.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Lips look done here


----------



## ByeKitty

Yeah Kendall has had some "refining" done... But she still looks pretty much the same to me - she just went from "regular teen" to "teen after a celebrity make-over". Kylie looks like she hates herself.


----------



## glamourous1098

Anyone know who makes Kendall's jeans?


----------



## sabrunka

poopsie said:


> Oh dear God NO!!!!!! These people should NEVER be allowed to have pets. :censor: Rabbits are not that easy to care for either. Whatever happened to the little dog she was toting around not all that long ago?



I follow her on snapchat and she actually always has snaps with them, and they seem happy


----------



## fightthesunrise

glamourous1098 said:


> Anyone know who makes Kendall's jeans?




They're by Hudson.


----------



## starsandbucks

I wonder what happened to that little pitbull mix puppy Kendall adopted a few months ago?


----------



## Lounorada

glamourous1098 said:


> Anyone know who makes Kendall's jeans?


 
Lovers + Friends
http://www.revolveclothing.com/prod...ntent=10568535&source=cj&utm_campaign=7131624


----------



## Humbugged

starsandbucks said:


> I wonder what happened to that little pitbull mix puppy Kendall adopted a few months ago?




They got it from the rescue center as a gift for Jasmine Sanders 

https://instagram.com/p/399d0joACg/?taken-by=golden_barbie


----------



## AlbertsLove

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/05/kylie-jenner-names-her-new-pet-bunny-bruce/
> 
> Kendall Jenner keeps it low-key while walking through LAX Airport to catch her departing flight on Wednesday (August 5) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 19-year-old model was joined for the flight by her sister Khloe Kardashian, and her mom Kris Jenner and her boyfriend Corey Gamble.
> 
> The girls sister Kylie recently introduced the world to her new bunny rabbit on SnapChat  and she named him Bruce, which of course is Caitlyns pre-transition name.



Showed my family this pic. That logo on her hat is from Mexico stating quality products since most are mads in China now. Her hat should should say Hecho en Vivid production. Lol. Or whoever bought Kim's Video.


----------



## starsandbucks

Humbugged said:


> They got it from the rescue center as a gift for Jasmine Sanders
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/399d0joACg/?taken-by=golden_barbie


Ahh, thanks for the update! Giving pets as gifts stinks. But that's probably a better home than with Kendall. (I hope! I don't know who Jasmine Sanders is.)


----------



## lovemysavior

If she's never owned a rabbit as a pet, she's in for a surprise.  My daughter came home with a rabbit earlier this year that her boyfriend bought her.  At first she thought he was the cutest thing ever until he started chewing through all of our chords. We set him up to roam in our fenced yard and he loved it for a while. He also became destructive there by chewing through our plant drippers and irrigation. Up until 2 weeks ago, we had the little guy as our pet and we had this love/hate relationship with him, till he chewed through a hole in our fence and got out. We were informed that animal control had picked him up because he was being chased by a cat. Animal control called me to tell me that they were on their way to bring him to us, but by the time they got here, our rabbit had died in their truck. We believe that his heart stopped of fear and being overwhelmed by the barking dogs in the truck that were next to him. Long story short, she should not be getting more animals...lol...


----------



## dangerouscurves

lovemysavior said:


> If she's never owned a rabbit as a pet, she's in for a surprise.  My daughter came home with a rabbit earlier this year that her boyfriend bought her.  At first she thought he was the cutest thing ever until he started chewing through all of our chords. We set him up to roam in our fenced yard and he loved it for a while. He also became destructive there by chewing through our plant drippers and irrigation. Up until 2 weeks ago, we had the little guy as our pet and we had this love/hate relationship with him, till he chewed through a hole in our fence and got out. We were informed that animal control had picked him up because he was being chased by a cat. Animal control called me to tell me that they were on their way to bring him to us, but by the time they got here, our rabbit had died in their truck. We believe that his heart stopped of fear and being overwhelmed by the barking dogs in the truck that were next to him. Long story short, she should not be getting more animals...lol...




[emoji22][emoji22][emoji22] Poor bunny. RIP.


----------



## ByeKitty

Aww :cry: Bunnies have weak hearts I think... mine died when my younger niece was "bunny-sitting" him for a few days. She really loves animals and probably gave him an overwhelming amount of attention. I firmly believe he was loved to death!


----------



## lovemysavior

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22] Poor bunny. RIP.



Thank you...I miss our little Bunz...


----------



## StopHammertime

lovemysavior said:


> Thank you...I miss our little Bunz...




What a little cutie. Sorry for your loss dear [emoji22]


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

The nannies care takers care for the dogs like they care for the kids. Why is this such a shocker lol


----------



## mcb100

I have two rabbits of my own, and trust me, I love them, but they are no joke. I don't think someone who is irresponsible (not saying these girls are since I don't know them personally, but they could be?) will really be able to handle it. If you want a low maintenance pet, then get a hamster. A bunny is a big responsibility, not to mention some bunnies, although not all, get really large like bigger than a small puppy. They are very expensive, you must pay to have them both fixed, cages, supplies, also bedding and food every single week. You must change the bedding in the whole cage every week (takes me a whole hour for one cage, not two). Of course food, water, vegetables, and hay several times a day. Also, and this is something a lot of people don't think about--I wouldn't really recommend bunnies for "rich people", and what I mean by that is not that the amount of money that the owner has matters, I mean that bunnies really can't be around fancy, expensive, things at all. When my rabbit was little, I had an expensive charcoal drawing/poster that costs me over 300 dollars....he took it and completely shredded the whole thing. 


He took a pair of shoes and chewed them up. I'm serious, they'll take the remote control and chew it to pieces. When you're not watching them, they'll hop all the way up onto your bed and poop everywhere, ruining any expensive linens....It takes a lot of time and training to get them to not chew on wires even while you're watching them, and that's something that you just can't hire someone to do, you have to do it yourself. I love them very much and granted some of them are worst when they're babies, some of them are great, and some of them are bad in terms of trainability. Like for instance you can try your best to litterbox train them but some bunnies will get this, and some just won't.....Also you can't really have one bunny. It will get depressed. You need two. And I wouldn't recommend them for a house with large dogs. I definitely hope that she is a responsible young adult, because if she's not, then this bunny should really go live somewhere else....


----------



## Encore Hermes

She has greyhounds, and there is a good change that they would enjoy chasing  small furry things. 
How much fun or freedom is the bunny going to get?


----------



## starsandbucks

When I was in college my sister worked at a feed store and someone brought in a bunny that they just no longer wanted. Well, I ended up adopting it and, good lord, that animal was a cutie pie but suuuuuch a pain in butt! She would get up on my bed and pee and poop everywhere, then jump down, thinking she could fly, even breaking her leg once and needing a cast.  She was just always getting into trouble! Keeping my room unsmelly was almost impossible. Sounds weird but having a dog or cat is less work than a bunny, in my opinion. Maybe if I'd been able to litter box train her (I guess some people can?) it would have been different. Anyway, long story short, I don't think Kylie should have a rabbit, especially, around racing-type dogs!


----------



## Jayne1

This is all so interesting.  I love when we go off topic. Who knew such stuff about bunnies.  lol


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

This is why everyone should get a kitty!!! I love dogs, but I got a cat due to my apartment/work lifestyle. Lol but she's sooo sweet, and NOT destructive. Lol she sits in my lap, the chair next to the couch, or on my bed. Lol and they're not too expensive. I only need to buy cat litter and food (water is just part of my grocery items so I don't include that with cat expenses.) [emoji1] they really do make the best pets. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## ByeKitty

mindy621_xoxo said:


> This is why everyone should get a kitty!!! I love dogs, but I got a cat due to my apartment/work lifestyle. Lol but she's sooo sweet, and NOT destructive. Lol she sits in my lap, the chair next to the couch, or on my bed. Lol and they're not too expensive. I only need to buy cat litter and food (water is just part of my grocery items so I don't include that with cat expenses.) [emoji1] they really do make the best pets. [emoji5]&#65039;



Many of them do ruin couches though!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I'ma just stick with my little Maltese. lol


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner donned a billowy blue tartan frock to visit her family's DASH store in West Hollywood on Thursday.

The plump-lipped reality starlet - who officially turns 18 on Monday - paired her plaid dress with black suede thigh-high boots.

The Bellami Hair spokesmodel covered her fully made-up face with silver sunglasses and added length to her raven bob with extensions.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-visit-family-s-DASH-store.html#ixzz3i5PaDL2s


----------



## schadenfreude

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie Jenner donned a billowy blue tartan frock to visit her family's DASH store in West Hollywood on Thursday.
> 
> The plump-lipped reality starlet - who officially turns 18 on Monday - paired her plaid dress with black suede thigh-high boots.
> 
> The Bellami Hair spokesmodel covered her fully made-up face with silver sunglasses and added length to her raven bob with extensions.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-visit-family-s-DASH-store.html#ixzz3i5PaDL2s



OMG. The rent-a-cop's face in the last photo.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Thigh high boots? Wasn't it a good 85+ in Los Angeles today?


----------



## katiel00

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Thigh high boots? Wasn't it a good 85+ in Los Angeles today?




Felt like 100+ ergh honestly make me sweat looking at this... And it was muggy and humid!!


----------



## ByeKitty

In Kardashian land it's always leather weather


----------



## gillianna

I have three bunnies and they love to be around people and get lots of attention.  My rabbits can sit and fall asleep in your lap and want to stay there as long as you let them.  They also love to be chased and play games with small toys.  They need their cages cleaned and their litter boxes cleaned and fresh water and hay, ect.  While my family adores these rabbits and we are able to give them attention they are not pets for someone who will let it sit in a cage and take it out for a photo op.  Sad to think this poor rabbit is probably not going to have a happy life and it will probably be a very short life with their track record.

Bunnies also do not like loud noises and can get scared very easily.  Just to have them around a few dogs can be a major disaster.


----------



## Humbugged

starsandbucks said:


> Ahh, thanks for the update! Giving pets as gifts stinks. But that's probably a better home than with Kendall. (I hope! I don't know who Jasmine Sanders is.)





Jasmine is a model - she dated Chris Brown ,Nick Cannon and Fat Bob (for about a minute). She has an African-American dad and a German mother and goes by the nickname Golden Barbie


----------



## lizmil

Someone said earlier, I think they mis-dress for the weather because it draws attention to them. They don't stay outdoors long enough to get overheated in summer or cold in the winter.  Just a pap stroll from one area to another.  They probably run the a/c on stun.. They certainly  haven't conserved water on their lawns-why have discomfort themselves?  Thus the reason their wardrobes are seasonally challenged.


----------



## qudz104

ByeKitty said:


> Yeah Kendall has had some "refining" done... But she still looks pretty much the same to me - she just went from "regular teen" to "teen after a celebrity make-over". Kylie looks like she hates herself.




Exactly! I could still figure out it was Kendall but Kylie looks much more different.


----------



## ophousewife

I read this thread for the laughs but get much needed info on bunnies.  Lol.  Thanks for that!  I was considering a bunny for dd when she gets older, now I think I will stick to dogs.  Dogs are easy.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner looked incredible in a form-fitting leather jumpsuit as she headed out with her newly-single half-sister Kourtney on Thursday night.

The pair looked edgy as they stepped out in Beverly Hills for a night out in the wake of Kourtney's split from Scott Disick last month.

The duo's trip came after Kourtney, 36, revealed she has let her 17-year-old sibling loose on her Instagram account. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...single-Kourtney-Kardashian.html#ixzz3iAUK505D


----------



## lanasyogamama

Wow, that jumpsuit looks great on her.  I'll admit it.


----------



## Sasha2012

It was a whirlwind trip, but no doubt one they will never forget. 

Kendall Jenner and Khloe Kardashian returned to Los Angeles on Thursday night after spending the day making some new friends in Mexico.  

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians sisters had visited the Black Jaguar White Tiger Foundation, a rescue organisation specialising in big cats.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-cuddling-big-cats-Mexico.html#ixzz3iAWADDmR


----------



## lovemysavior

lanasyogamama said:


> Wow, that jumpsuit looks great on her.  I'll admit it.



I agree.  Heck I'd wear it if it looked that good on me.  Kourtney looks fab too!


----------



## berrydiva

Endangered animal skin boots with an endangered animal. Klassy. Smh.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Endangered animal skin boots with an endangered animal. Klassy. Smh.


 
And to make herself look even less klassy and more stupid, she wrote this with the picture of her boots and the cub: 
_'__amazing day so far! with __@blackjaguarwhitetiger__ and seeing what he does for these animals is so great. we need more people like him in this world. (*for all you haters, my boots are faux'*_

Actually Kendull, they aren't faux, they are very much python skin boots. 
Check here:
http://www.barneys.com/saint-laurent-python-rock-ankle-boot-503016425.html
and here:
http://www.theoutnet.com/en-GB/prod...der&siteID=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-ZenZtmiq3IHfeo0UsqPzng





They really think people are stupid


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> And to make herself look even less klassy and more stupid, she wrote this with the picture of her boots and the cub:
> _'__amazing day so far! with __@blackjaguarwhitetiger__ and seeing what he does for these animals is so great. we need more people like him in this world. (*for all you haters, my boots are faux'*_
> 
> Actually Kendull, they aren't faux, they are very much python skin boots.
> Check here:
> http://www.barneys.com/saint-laurent-python-rock-ankle-boot-503016425.html
> and here:
> http://www.theoutnet.com/en-GB/prod...der&siteID=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-ZenZtmiq3IHfeo0UsqPzng
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They really think people are stupid


Lmao.


----------



## ChanelMommy

schadenfreude said:


> OMG. The rent-a-cop's face in the last photo.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

lounorada said:


> and to make herself look even less klassy and more stupid, she wrote this with the picture of her boots and the cub:
> _'__amazing day so far! With __@blackjaguarwhitetiger__ and seeing what he does for these animals is so great. We need more people like him in this world. (*for all you haters, my boots are faux'*_
> 
> actually kendull, they aren't faux, they are very much python skin boots.
> Check here:
> http://www.barneys.com/saint-laurent-python-rock-ankle-boot-503016425.html
> and here:
> http://www.theoutnet.com/en-gb/prod...der&siteid=hy3bqnl2jtq-zenztmiq3ihfeo0usqpzng
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they really think people are stupid




:d


----------



## labelwhore04

Lounorada said:


> And to make herself look even less klassy and more stupid, she wrote this with the picture of her boots and the cub:
> _'__amazing day so far! with __@blackjaguarwhitetiger__ and seeing what he does for these animals is so great. we need more people like him in this world. (*for all you haters, my boots are faux'*_
> 
> Actually Kendull, they aren't faux, they are very much python skin boots.
> Check here:
> http://www.barneys.com/saint-laurent-python-rock-ankle-boot-503016425.html
> and here:
> http://www.theoutnet.com/en-GB/prod...der&siteID=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-ZenZtmiq3IHfeo0UsqPzng
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They really think people are stupid



Or _she's_ just stupid and genuinely thought they were fake, she can barely read after all.I  wouldn't be surprised either way


----------



## berrydiva

I don't know what she thinks 'faux' means though...the Kardashians seem to have a tenuous grasp on the English language so who knows.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner is typically known for her glamorous style, with the star recently admitting her only flats are a few pairs of sneakers.

And on Friday the 17-year-old showed off one such pair, as she cut a low-key figure while visiting a dealership in Los Angeles with boyfriend Tyga, 25.

The gracious star later took to Instagram to show off a rack filled with goodies, as she headed to the Children's Hospital Los Angeles to celebrate her upcoming 18th birthday by sharing the wealth.  

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...apchat-debut-new-bronde-do.html#ixzz3iAh3nBwE


----------



## labelwhore04

Tyga has such a punchable face.


----------



## poopsie

labelwhore04 said:


> Tyga has such a punchable face.




Bwahahahaha

So does she


----------



## ByeKitty

Lounorada said:


> And to make herself look even less klassy and more stupid, she wrote this with the picture of her boots and the cub:
> _'__amazing day so far! with __@blackjaguarwhitetiger__ and seeing what he does for these animals is so great. we need more people like him in this world. (*for all you haters, my boots are faux'*_
> 
> Actually Kendull, they aren't faux, they are very much python skin boots.
> Check here:
> http://www.barneys.com/saint-laurent-python-rock-ankle-boot-503016425.html
> and here:
> http://www.theoutnet.com/en-GB/prod...der&siteID=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-ZenZtmiq3IHfeo0UsqPzng
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They really think people are stupid



What a fool she is!


----------



## StopHammertime

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie Jenner looked incredible in a form-fitting leather jumpsuit as she headed out with her newly-single half-sister Kourtney on Thursday night.
> 
> 
> 
> The pair looked edgy as they stepped out in Beverly Hills for a night out in the wake of Kourtney's split from Scott Disick last month.
> 
> 
> 
> The duo's trip came after Kourtney, 36, revealed she has let her 17-year-old sibling loose on her Instagram account.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...single-Kourtney-Kardashian.html#ixzz3iAUK505D




Love that jumpsuit, would totally wear.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Lounorada said:


> And to make herself look even less klassy and more stupid, she wrote this with the picture of her boots and the cub:
> _'__amazing day so far! with __@blackjaguarwhitetiger__ and seeing what he does for these animals is so great. we need more people like him in this world. (*for all you haters, my boots are faux'*_
> 
> Actually Kendull, they aren't faux, they are very much python skin boots.
> Check here:
> http://www.barneys.com/saint-laurent-python-rock-ankle-boot-503016425.html
> and here:
> http://www.theoutnet.com/en-GB/prod...der&siteID=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-ZenZtmiq3IHfeo0UsqPzng
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They really think people are stupid*



They[del] think [/del] know their fans are stupid


----------



## whimsic

Ugly, unflattering jeans


----------



## pukasonqo

tyga forgot to put his legs on...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That RTA jumpsuit is very cute...for a fall night.


----------



## glamourous1098

pukasonqo said:


> tyga forgot to put his legs on...



can't unsee....


----------



## Coach Lover Too

What in the name of God and all that's holy does she see in him?!?!?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I would wear the h3ll out of that leather jumpsuit.

That is an EPIC cameltoe.

Has this fool gone and married this man or is this just blatant famewh0ring?


----------



## Jayne1

Coach Lover Too said:


> What in the name of God and all that's holy does she see in him?!?!?



I have the same question.


----------



## AshTx.1

At least Kylie is dressed appropriately to go to Children's this time.


----------



## blackkitty4378

ByeKitty said:


> Many of them do ruin couches though!



Regular trimming shortens the quick (blood supply to the nail) over time thus shortens the nail. They also make plastic caps to go over nails. 

http://www.softpaws.com


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Lounorada said:


> And to make herself look even less klassy and more stupid, she wrote this with the picture of her boots and the cub:
> _'__amazing day so far! with __@blackjaguarwhitetiger__ and seeing what he does for these animals is so great. we need more people like him in this world. (*for all you haters, my boots are faux'*_
> 
> Actually Kendull, they aren't faux, they are very much python skin boots.
> Check here:
> http://www.barneys.com/saint-laurent-python-rock-ankle-boot-503016425.html
> and here:
> http://www.theoutnet.com/en-GB/prod...der&siteID=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-ZenZtmiq3IHfeo0UsqPzng
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They really think people are stupid



Lou 

Did anyone call this idiot out yet?


----------



## Sasha2012

It's going to be a busy weekend for the Kardashian and Jenner clan as they celebrate the youngest member of the family turning 18 years old.

The reality stars descended on Nobu in Malibu on Friday night to kick start the festivities, with Kylie Jenner being given a birthday cake.

Her sister Khloe, 31, posted a shot of the white iced sweet treat from Hansen's Cakes, which had Happy 18th birthday Kylie on it.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mily-celebrate-Nobu-Malibu.html#ixzz3iDLUUcgO


----------



## shiny_things

So are we going to have a bet on how long until her sex tape is 'leaked'. Imma go for 3 months time. They can't leak it too soon, otherwise it'll look too obvious.


----------



## Lounorada

Ronald McDonald called, he wants his SUV back.


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> They[del] think [/del] know their fans are stupid



Yep and Kendull is hilariously stupid.



Babydoll Chanel said:


> Lou
> 
> Did anyone call this idiot out yet?



I'm not sure Babydoll, but someone should publicly call her out for it. 
DailyFail have an article about her going to the animal sanctuary and wearing faux-skin boots, even sharing a link to buy the boots... only they're a _different_ pair of Saint Laurent boots which happen to be faux, unlike Kendulls.  Pathetic.
Some people in the comments called her out, but that ain't enough!


----------



## ByeKitty

Lounorada said:


> Yep and Kendull is hilariously stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure Babydoll, but someone should publicly call her out for it.
> DailyFail have an article about her going to the animal sanctuary and wearing faux-skin boots, even sharing a link to buy the boots... only they're a _different_ pair of Saint Laurent boots which happen to be faux, unlike Kendulls.  Pathetic.
> Some people in the comments called her out, but that ain't enough!



Ah PMK doing damage control I see!


----------



## Bentley1

Lounorada said:


> Ronald McDonald called, he wants his SUV back.




[emoji23]


----------



## schadenfreude

Lounorada said:


> Ronald McDonald called, he wants his SUV back.



Dear God, yes. That is a travesty to innocent G wagons everywhere.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Sasha2012 said:


> It's going to be a busy weekend for the Kardashian and Jenner clan as they celebrate the youngest member of the family turning 18 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> The reality stars descended on Nobu in Malibu on Friday night to kick start the festivities, with Kylie Jenner being given a birthday cake.
> 
> 
> 
> Her sister Khloe, 31, posted a shot of the white iced sweet treat from Hansen's Cakes, which had Happy 18th birthday Kylie on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mily-celebrate-Nobu-Malibu.html#ixzz3iDLUUcgO




DAMN she got a nice Birkin for her birthday.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

That white jumpsuit is GLORIOUS!!!

Also, even when posed against all those heavily altered and made-up faces Kendall STILL looks ordinary and bland.


----------



## ByeKitty

I must be the only one in here who hates jumpsuits


----------



## forchanel

Has anyone ever had Hansen's Cakes? Are they that good? They are always getting cakes from there.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

ByeKitty said:


> I must be the only one in here who hates jumpsuits


They are awkward as h3ll because of how impractical they are bathroom wise but I still like them!


----------



## aleksandras

Yoshi1296 said:


> DAMN she got a nice Birkin for her birthday.



Yep, that Birkin is to die for!! The car not so much


----------



## Queenpixie

LMAO her "brand new" car from Tyga used to be owned by none other than..............






















BLAC CHYNA!!!!!!!!!






LOL


----------



## Leelee786

Thingofbeauty said:


> That white jumpsuit is GLORIOUS!!!
> 
> Also, even when posed against all those heavily altered and made-up faces Kendall STILL looks ordinary and bland.




I think Kendall is the most "natural" beauty out of the entire K-trashcans. Of course she is not completely natural, but compared to the others Id say she is. Id take her look, even heavily make up'd, and style over the rest any day!


----------



## Leelee786

Queenpixie said:


> LMAO her "brand new" car from Tyga used to be owned by none other than..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLAC CHYNA!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL




I literally busted out laughing!!! poor girl is so wrapped up on the D its sad (and hilarious)


----------



## Encore Hermes

Queenpixie said:


> LMAO her "brand new" car from Tyga used to be owned by none
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLAC CHYNA!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


 I was just about to post this!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Queenpixie said:


> LMAO her "brand new" car from Tyga used to be owned by none other than..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLAC CHYNA!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


D@mn


----------



## whimsic

oh $h!t


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Leelee786 said:


> I think Kendall is the most "natural" beauty out of the entire K-trashcans. Of course she is not completely natural, but compared to the others Id say she is. Id take her look, even heavily make up'd, and style over the rest any day!


What I meant was, she's being hailed a supermodel but still looks so basic when posed next to all those plastic faces. The contrast between her looks and theirs should be "OMG WOW" but she still looks so "meh'.


----------



## Encore Hermes

i think kylie had to know because it already has a license and the license starts with a 6 not 7 (2015). They should have gotten a vanity plate in advance so 'we' wouldn't know


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Still taking  Blac Chyna's sloppy eco da.


----------



## whimsic

do we know for sure it's a gift? She posted the bag but not the car, so she may just be borrowing it from him.


----------



## StopHammertime

That car looks ridic.


----------



## Bentley1

So all he's done is gift her with black chyna's hand me downs. First the Rolex, now the G wagon. Was he engaged to BC, because I see a used e ring coming Kylie's way any day now.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Bentley1 said:


> So all he's done is gift her with black chyna's hand me downs. First the Rolex, now the G wagon. Was he engaged to BC, because I see a used e ring coming Kylie's way any day now.


What's this about a rolex?


----------



## AlbertsLove

Gross. Why not sell it and get a new one!? He can't be attached to it, just shows how bad financially he is. Also, a bunch of girls on FB are saying they would gladly accept it. I would not accept it. Blah!!! Not for a gift.


----------



## pukasonqo

talldrnkofwater said:


> Still taking  Blac Chyna's sloppy eco da.




it is called "recycling", that is to show us that the KKs care for the environment


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Oh
My
Gawd.


----------



## pukasonqo

Bentley1 said:


> So all he's done is gift her with black chyna's hand me downs. First the Rolex, now the G wagon. Was he engaged to BC, because I see a used e ring coming Kylie's way any day now.




he is a closeted enviromentalist, he recycles!


----------



## usmcwifey

Queenpixie said:


> LMAO her "brand new" car from Tyga used to be owned by none other than..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLAC CHYNA!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]leftovers!!!!!!! Oh dear Lord I can't! I would sooner die than take my DH's exes anything![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

RUN GIRL RUN!


----------



## StopHammertime

pukasonqo said:


> it is called "recycling", that is to show us that the KKs care for the environment




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Bentley1

Thingofbeauty said:


> What's this about a rolex?




Apparently he gave her a rolex and someone posted a photo of BC wearing the exact same watch. Or BC posted on social media that it used to be her watch, something along those lines.

Someone here knows the details better, I just vaguely recall gist of it.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

pukasonqo said:


> it is called "recycling", that is to show us that the KKs care for the environment


Lmao @ recycling.  He's reducing his carbon footprint.


----------



## Lounorada

Queenpixie said:


> LMAO her "brand new" car from Tyga used to be owned by none other than..............
> 
> 
> 
> BLAC CHYNA!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


----------



## berrydiva

I'm a fan of modding so I actually like the G wagon...but then again, I'm a fan of changing cars from their factory delivered state. Plus it's just a wrap and some wheels both can be taken off and the car restored back to the white paint when the lease is up.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Bentley1 said:


> Apparently he gave her a rolex and someone posted a photo of BC wearing the exact same watch. Or BC posted on social media that it used to be her watch, something along those lines.
> 
> Someone here knows the details better, I just vaguely recall gist of it.


Now I want to see the pics!!!

This is made even more pathetic by the fact that she can more than buy her own stuff!


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> And to make herself look even less klassy and more stupid, she wrote this with the picture of her boots and the cub:
> _'__amazing day so far! with __@blackjaguarwhitetiger__ and seeing what he does for these animals is so great. we need more people like him in this world. (*for all you haters, my boots are faux'*_
> 
> Actually Kendull, they aren't faux, *they are very much python skin boots. *
> Check here:
> http://www.barneys.com/saint-laurent-python-rock-ankle-boot-503016425.html
> and here:
> http://www.theoutnet.com/en-GB/prod...der&siteID=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-ZenZtmiq3IHfeo0UsqPzng
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They really think people are stupid








labelwhore04 said:


> Or _she's_ just stupid and genuinely thought they were fake, she can barely read after all.I  wouldn't be surprised either way







Queenpixie said:


> LMAO her "brand new" car from Tyga used to be owned by none other than..............
> 
> BLAC CHYNA!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL




lawd!!!  that is just too low!!!


----------



## terebina786

That's just embarrassing. After he left BC, did he ask for all his stuff back?


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

forchanel said:


> Has anyone ever had Hansen's Cakes? Are they that good? They are always getting cakes from there.




I have, and recently too. Their cakes ARE good tasting but customer service sucks (like if you call for a cake). It also seems like they give celebrity clients more attention than regular people like me.


----------



## candy2100

terebina786 said:


> That's just embarrassing. After he left BC, did he ask for all his stuff back?




That's what I was just wondering!


----------



## pukasonqo

talldrnkofwater said:


> Lmao @ recycling.  He's reducing his carbon footprint.




most certainly and proof that he kan multitask: a dikkhead AND an environmentalist!


----------



## br00kelynx

forchanel said:


> Has anyone ever had Hansen's Cakes? Are they that good? They are always getting cakes from there.




I would say the best I've ever had.  
Everyone loves Sweet Lady Jane, I've given them two chances and each time wasn't impressed.


----------



## JessicaKate89

whimsic said:


> do we know for sure it's a gift? She posted the bag but not the car, so she may just be borrowing it from him.




I think she's just borrowed it. She posted a photo of her car having work done


----------



## baglover1973

gee i am so glad she got a birkin finally...would make me so sad if she didn't have one...she deserves it lol! all of that hard work she does....haha


----------



## Caz71

How much is this Birkin?


----------



## VickyB

Caz71 said:


> How much is this Birkin?



It's pretty basic but for the contrast stitching (at least it looks contrast in the snap ) and I can't really tell if it's a 30 or 35cm. So depending on the size upwards of 10K including tax.


----------



## Bentley1

Thingofbeauty said:


> Now I want to see the pics!!!
> 
> This is made even more pathetic by the fact that she can more than buy her own stuff!




Here's the article. Lol

hollywoodlife.com/2015/03/25/kylie-jenner-disses-blac-chyna-watch-tyga/




Kylie Jenner threw some world class shade when she came after Blac Chyna HARD on Instagram. Kylie laid down a huge diss involving Chynas ex and Kylies current boyfriend, Tyga!
What time is it? Kylie Jenner, 17, must have checked her watch and saw it was as Diss-oclock because she laid down a HUGE slam against Blac Chyna, 26, online. Things got REAL in a hot minute when the youngest Kardashian decided to insult the ex of her current boyfriend, Tyga, 25.


It all started when Blac Chyna posted a Mar.24 shot of her behind the wheel of a hot pink car, showing off her trademark tattoo and a timepiece covered in diamonds. She included a relaxed smiley emoji, and we hoped she enjoyed her relaxed state of mind. Because five hours later, Kylie chimed in with a photo of her own, showing off the exact same wristwatch. Currently, was all she said.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Encore Hermes said:


> They[del] think [/del] know their fans are stupid




Or maybe SHE is stupid, like, she doesn't know what faux means. There are only two kinds of people in this family, stupid and greedy.


----------



## dangerouscurves

What does Kylie see in Tyga? He's ugly AF and broke. Like why?!?! He's not even a guy with the heart of gold.


----------



## pukasonqo

dangerouscurves said:


> What does Kylie see in Tyga? He's ugly AF and broke. Like why?!?! He's not even a guy with the heart of gold.




he recycles (presents)


----------



## mrsinsyder




----------



## Thingofbeauty

Bentley1 said:


> Here's the article. Lol
> 
> hollywoodlife.com/2015/03/25/kylie-jenner-disses-blac-chyna-watch-tyga/
> 
> View attachment 3092651
> 
> 
> Kylie Jenner threw some world class shade when she came after Blac Chyna HARD on Instagram. Kylie laid down a huge diss involving Chynas ex and Kylies current boyfriend, Tyga!
> What time is it? Kylie Jenner, 17, must have checked her watch and saw it was as Diss-oclock because she laid down a HUGE slam against Blac Chyna, 26, online. Things got REAL in a hot minute when the youngest Kardashian decided to insult the ex of her current boyfriend, Tyga, 25.
> 
> 
> It all started when Blac Chyna posted a Mar.24 shot of her behind the wheel of a hot pink car, showing off her trademark tattoo and a timepiece covered in diamonds. She included a relaxed smiley emoji, and we hoped she enjoyed her relaxed state of mind. Because five hours later, Kylie chimed in with a photo of her own, showing off the exact same wristwatch. Currently, was all she said.


So what? He found his ex wherever she was, took the watch and gave Kylie?!

The relationship makes no sense because Kris is all about the money and this fool has none!


----------



## bag-princess

terebina786 said:


> That's just embarrassing. After he left BC, did he ask for all his stuff back?





i can't see her giving it to him even if he said pretty please with a cherry on top!!! 
no - a girl and her jewelry do not part easily.


----------



## ByeKitty

mrsinsyder said:


> View attachment 3092791


----------



## Swanky

*Tyga Happy Birthday Kylie ... Hope You Like the SUV as Much as Blac Chyna!*
 
http://www.tmz.com/2015/08/08/tyga-kylie-jenner-birthday-present-g-wagon-blac-chyna-regift/ *        8/8/2015 1:32 PM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

EXCLUSIVE










*5:55 P.M. PST -- A source close to the Kardashians tells TMZ, Kylie just happened to be driving the G-Wagon to her birthday dinner Friday night, but it's Tyga's SUV and not a birthday present.  The source acknowledges it's the same G-Wagon Blac Chyna was driving.*






*Kylie Jenner* got a spiffy red Mercedes G-Wagon from *Tyga* Friday, presumably for her 18th birthday. It's a used Mercedes, which is not a problem. The problem is who used it before her -- *Blac Chyna*!
Turns out Tyga bought the 2013 SUV new and gave it to baby mama and then-GF Blac Chyna. We're told Tyga was the registered owner of the whip, which was black.  Blac Chyna had it re-painted white and then re-re painted pink.
Our sources say recently Tyga told Blac Chyna she had to get a new car and return the G-Wagon, which she did.  We're told Tyga had it painted red, picked it up Friday and Friday night Kylie was behind the wheel.
The telltale sign ... the license number Blac Chyna had is the same as Kylie's.
Can't blame a guy for tryin' ... well ... maybe.



Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3iKRtII4q


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Tyga Happy Birthday Kylie ... Hope You Like the SUV as Much as Blac Chyna!*
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2015/08/08/tyga-kylie-jenner-birthday-present-g-wagon-blac-chyna-regift/ *        8/8/2015 1:32 PM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *
> 
> EXCLUSIVE
> ll-media.tmz.com/2015/08/08/0808-mercedes-wagon-instagram-tmz-6.jpg
> 
> 
> ll-media.tmz.com/2013/11/20/update-graphic-red-bar.jpg
> *5:55 P.M. PST -- A source close to the Kardashians tells TMZ, Kylie just happened to be driving the G-Wagon to her birthday dinner Friday night, but it's Tyga's SUV and not a birthday present.  The source acknowledges it's the same G-Wagon Blac Chyna was driving.*
> 
> 
> ll-media.tmz.com/2013/11/20/update-grey-gray-bar.jpg
> *Kylie Jenner* got a spiffy red Mercedes G-Wagon from *Tyga* Friday, presumably for her 18th birthday. It's a used Mercedes, which is not a problem. The problem is who used it before her -- *Blac Chyna*!
> Turns out Tyga bought the 2013 SUV new and gave it to baby mama and then-GF Blac Chyna. We're told Tyga was the registered owner of the whip, which was black.  Blac Chyna had it re-painted white and then re-re painted pink.
> Our sources say recently Tyga told Blac Chyna she had to get a new car and return the G-Wagon, which she did.  We're told Tyga had it painted red, picked it up Friday and Friday night Kylie was behind the wheel.
> The telltale sign ... the license number Blac Chyna had is the same as Kylie's.
> Can't blame a guy for tryin' ... well ... maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3iKRtII4q


This is just so low


----------



## mrsinsyder

Please, they were trying to make everyone think it was a gift and now they're backpedaling. 

Dailymail reported it first, so you know PMK orchestrated all that.


----------



## mcb100

Seriously though, even a simple card would've been better than re-gifting your ex girlfriend's stuff over to your new girlfriend. (Or stuff he gave to his ex, LOL.) I think Kylie knows that this situation is embarrassing, but she doesn't want to admit defeat and let Blac Chyna win. But seriously Kylie must be whipped, I mean what does that say to you when your boyfriend can't even be bothered to give you a gift of your own, and he has to give you the same items he already gave to another girl? It's not about money but what an idiot, you can't re-gift from girlfriend to girlfriend...a card or even a card and a flower would've been better.....but let's not forget that The Kardashians-Jenner clan are not normal people, and maybe he felt like a simple gift that an everyday girl would get like flowers, wouldn't be good enough to give to a famous girl? Still, there's no excuse.


----------



## lareina507

A few weeks ago Blac Chyna said on Instagram that she gave tyga back the truck because it was in his name. 

But I think she still has the Rolex watch and he just gave them both the same gift because BC was seen wearing/ flaunting it again after the Kylie post.


----------



## ByeKitty

I really wonder what Kylie sees in this guy. He's a financial train wreck and I'd say only moderately successful as a rapper, so his fame and fortune can't really be it. I can't think of many men that are more physically unattractive than him - except maybe Wiz Khalifa or Michael Moore. His looks aren't it either. He must be very...charming.


----------



## Swanky

Well he's kind of a predator IMO.  He found an underage girl with some weaknesses and took advantage of them.  She's that typical young girl that got attention by an older man and liked it I think.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Well he's kind of a predator IMO.  He found an underage girl with some weaknesses and took advantage of them.  She's that typical young girl that got attention by an older man and liked it I think.


Sound about right. She's been neglected a great deal in that family and he gave her attention, and, because of him, the media started giving her attention as well.


----------



## Swanky




----------



## bag-princess

mrsinsyder said:


> Please, they were trying to make everyone think it was a gift and *now they're backpedaling. *
> 
> Dailymail reported it first, so you know PMK orchestrated all that.





that is exactly what they are doing!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Doesn't she have other cars like a white Range Rover? Why does she need to 'borrow' his car?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Well he's kind of a predator IMO.  He found an underage girl with some weaknesses and took advantage of them.  She's that typical young girl that got attention by an older man and liked it I think.



Nailed it.


----------



## shiny_things

mrsinsyder said:


> View attachment 3092791



OMG, that is exactly what it looks like, I knew in my mind what it reminded me of and that's it. Postman Pat's van!


----------



## shiny_things

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Well he's kind of a predator IMO.  He found an underage girl with some weaknesses and took advantage of them.  She's that typical young girl that got attention by an older man and liked it I think.



Uh-huh. Kylie is sadly prime sexual predator material. Children with no boundaries with a bad upbringing often end up in extremely abusive relationships or getting involved in the wrong crowd.


----------



## StopHammertime

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Well he's kind of a predator IMO.  He found an underage girl with some weaknesses and took advantage of them.  She's that typical young girl that got attention by an older man and liked it I think.




Exactly this!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Well he's kind of a predator IMO.  He found an underage girl with some weaknesses and took advantage of them.  She's that typical young girl that got attention by an older man and liked it I think.




Omg you're so right! It's definitely really sad.


----------



## ByeKitty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Well he's kind of a predator IMO.  He found an underage girl with some weaknesses and took advantage of them.  She's that typical young girl that got attention by an older man and liked it I think.



You're right... He's gross to use an impressionable young girl like this.


----------



## AEGIS

shiny_things said:


> Uh-huh. Kylie is sadly prime sexual predator material. Children with no boundaries with a bad upbringing often end up in extremely abusive relationships or getting involved in the wrong crowd.



Her entire family is the wrong crowd.


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> Doesn't she have other cars like a white Range Rover? Why does she need to 'borrow' his car?



Good point.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

AEGIS said:


> Her entire family is the wrong crowd.



I agree. She doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## dangerouscurves

pukasonqo said:


> he recycles (presents)




Which makes it worse!!!! You wouldn't wanna know what BC and Tyga did in that car!!! Yuck!!!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Gives a whole new meaning to *sloppy seconds.*


----------



## Encore Hermes

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Well he's kind of a predator IMO.  He found an underage girl with some weaknesses and took advantage of them.  She's that typical young girl that got attention by an older man and liked it I think.



This exactly.


----------



## sabrunka

I gotta admit that I'm excited to see photos of what she's wearing to her birthday event in Montreal tonight.


----------



## pukasonqo

dangerouscurves said:


> Which makes it worse!!!! You wouldn't wanna know what BC and Tyga did in that car!!! Yuck!!!




double yuck!
i do feel sorry for kylie, like many have said before she had been left to her devices, they can bleat that she owns her house, "works" but, at the end of the day, she still needs guidance and someone to step up to the plate
this kid has lived in a bubble with no contact with reality, it makes for a very lonely life


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> That's just embarrassing. After he left BC, did he ask for all his stuff back?


Chyna said she gave it all back to him.


----------



## Eva1991

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie Jenner is typically known for her glamorous style, with the star recently admitting her only flats are a few pairs of sneakers.
> 
> And on Friday the 17-year-old showed off one such pair, as she cut a low-key figure while visiting a dealership in Los Angeles with boyfriend Tyga, 25.
> 
> The gracious star later took to Instagram to show off a rack filled with goodies, as she headed to the Children's Hospital Los Angeles to celebrate her upcoming 18th birthday by sharing the wealth.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...apchat-debut-new-bronde-do.html#ixzz3iAh3nBwE




I think that that's probably the most flattering outfit Kylie has worn in ages. She actually looks her age in these pictures.


----------



## VickyB

AEGIS said:


> Her entire family is the wrong crowd.


----------



## labelwhore04

Wasn't Kylie a huge Tyga fan before they even started dating? Didn't she pay to have him perform at her 16th birthday party? Talk about creepy..


----------



## Thingofbeauty

labelwhore04 said:


> Wasn't Kylie a huge Tyga fan before they even started dating? Didn't she pay to have him perform at her 16th birthday party? Talk about creepy..


He and BC used to be around Kylie and her family for years.

At some point he stopped seeing her as a little girl but rather, a lover.

I find that highly disturbing


----------



## glamourous1098

labelwhore04 said:


> Wasn't Kylie a huge Tyga fan before they even started dating? Didn't she pay to have him perform at her 16th birthday party? Talk about creepy..



Don't quote me on this but I think it was for Kendall's birthday party.  I think that was the only episode I've ever seen.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall Jenner put on a brave face on Sunday as she headed to a business meeting after the death of her godfather Frank Gifford.

The 19-year-old was spotted making a beeline towards her car after a business meeting at the Andaz West Hollywood Hotel.

Earlier in the day, Kendall paid her condolences to her godfather - NFL legend Frank Gifford, who had passed away that morning at age 84 of natural causes, his family said. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...te-godfather-Frank-Gifford.html#ixzz3iN9fhytv


----------



## labelwhore04

She looks cute i like her sunnies.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Dude can't pay his rent let alone purchase his girlfriend a car, smh. Of course he regifted. 

I wonder if he's paying China child support...


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I didn't know Frank was her god-father. Wonder who's Kylie's gf is?? Tyga??


----------



## ByeKitty

Coach Lover Too said:


> I didn't know Frank was her god-father. Wonder who's Kylie's gf is?? Tyga??



Also Frank Gifford


----------



## Coach Lover Too

ByeKitty said:


> Also Frank Gifford



Oh thank you.


----------



## aleksandras

Love Kendall's outfit! She's really pretty there


----------



## kirsten

ByeKitty said:


> I really wonder what Kylie sees in this guy. He's a financial train wreck and I'd say only moderately successful as a rapper, so his fame and fortune can't really be it. I can't think of many men that are more physically unattractive than him - except maybe Wiz Khalifa or Michael Moore. His looks aren't it either. He must be very...charming.




She is young and it's her first love. We all acted stupid with our first loves thinking its going to last forever. If you go back to her first Instagram posts, they are pictures of Tyga performing at some party she was at and she is making a bunch of [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] over him. She was like 14 at the time. She has wanted him for years.


----------



## Oryx816

kirsten said:


> She is young and it's her first love. We all acted stupid with our first loves thinking its going to last forever. If you go back to her first Instagram posts, they are pictures of Tyga performing at some party she was at and she is making a bunch of [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] over him. She was like 14 at the time. She has wanted him for years.




There are degrees of stupidity....she is a wealthy "homeschooled" teenager dating a broke *** man who has a child with a woman who was close friends with her sister.  

I can bet that the vast majority of people don't succumb to such heights of stupidity.  Then again, most people have parents who would intervene in such circumstances.  

To me "teen love" implies TWO teens who don't know any better and do stupid things.  He is a grown man who should know better than to get involved with an immature girl such as Kylie, regardless of how maturely she tries to present herself.  This is not "teen love" this is a predatory situation, and it is vile.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner turns 18 on Monday, and she was determined to ring in the milestone birthday with a bang.

The reality star was thrown a lavish bash at celebrity hotspot The Nice Guy in Los Angeles, attended by her famous family and friends.

While her sisters all vied for attention in various revealing outfits, Kylie made sure all eyes were on her when she showed up last.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...irthday-Tyga-famous-family.html#ixzz3iOUf2vTn


----------



## VickyB

They all really look  like hookers.


----------



## kirsten

Oryx816 said:


> There are degrees of stupidity....she is a wealthy "homeschooled" teenager dating a broke *** man who has a child with a woman who was close friends with her sister.
> 
> I can bet that the vast majority of people don't succumb to such heights of stupidity.  Then again, most people have parents who would intervene in such circumstances.
> 
> To me "teen love" implies TWO teens who don't know any better and do stupid things.  He is a grown man who should know better than to get involved with an immature girl such as Kylie, regardless of how maturely she tries to present herself.  This is not "teen love" this is a predatory situation, and it is vile.




I meant from Kylie's point. She is the teenager in love and I'm not saying it's acceptable. Tyga should know better but he hit a golden ticket with her because she is the only reason why he is still being talked about to this day. Her parents should definitely forbid their relationship but they are too wrapped up in their own things sadly.  Kylie needs some guidance in her life but she is at that age where she thinks she has life figured out but she doesn't really have a clue.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner got the best surprise ever on her 18th birthday when her rumoured boyfriend Tyga gifted her with a $320,000 white Ferrari 482 Italia.

She looked overcome with emotion as she received the gift from the thoughtful rapper outside Bootsy Bellows in Los Angeles. 

Covering her hands with her face, the teenager appeared to be over the moon, if a little shocked as she saw the gift, which was wrapped with a big red ribbon.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...irthday-Tyga-famous-family.html#ixzz3iOvyS8b3


----------



## Bentley1

Damage control after the G Wagon flub?
Guessing PMK really paid for the car, which is most likely leased, to save face for these / dummies.


----------



## Oryx816

Bentley1 said:


> Damage control after the G Wagon flub?
> Guessing PMK really paid for the car, which is most likely leased, to save face for these / dummies.




+10000000!  You beat me to it Bentley!  If he kept it in his name like the G wagon, it isn't really a gift, is it now?  Also, let's see how delighted they are when the repo man strikes.  This story reeks....


----------



## whimsic

He's desperate for a feature in her sex tape


----------



## pukasonqo

we have a word in spanish for this type of relationship ( rich girl, wrong guy): "braguetazo", hard to translate but "bragueta" is the zip or button closure in front of men's pants, basically, thanks to what hides behind it the guy got lucky, hit the jackpot, etc, etc
PMK does look like the madam bringing all the girls to the punters


----------



## dangerouscurves

VickyB said:


> They all really look  like hookers.




Aren't they?


----------



## sabrunka

Happy birthday to Kylie! Let even more shenanigans begin!


----------



## berrydiva

Who really believes that he bought her this car?!


----------



## schadenfreude

VickyB said:


> They all really look  like hookers.



If it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck...


----------



## cali1218

Wonder when the nude spread will be out? Any guesses?


----------



## Jikena

Kendall looks so uncomfortable in that "skirt" xD


----------



## Queenpixie

Bentley1 said:


> Damage control after the G Wagon flub?
> Guessing PMK really paid for the car, which is most likely leased, to save face for these / dummies.



exactly lol


----------



## ByeKitty

whimsic said:


> He's desperate for a feature in her sex tape



He has his own porn site hasn't he?


----------



## Oryx816

ByeKitty said:


> He has his own porn site hasn't he?




Ugh...really?  Please!  I can't take anymore....


----------



## glamourous1098

Is anyone else seeing the Barbie of Doom extensions?


----------



## mrsinsyder

Oryx816 said:


> +10000000!  You beat me to it Bentley!  If he kept it in his name like the G wagon, it isn't really a gift, is it now?  Also, let's see how delighted they are when the repo man strikes.  This story reeks....


It's not a gift for her... it's him celebrating that he's not breaking the law anymore 

Seriously though, we all know PMK rented that thing. You'll see it rarely after a couple months.


----------



## Oryx816

mrsinsyder said:


> It's not a gift for her... it's him celebrating that he's not breaking the law anymore
> 
> Seriously though, we all know PMK rented that thing. You'll see it rarely after a couple months.


----------



## Jayne1

Bentley1 said:


> Damage control after the G Wagon flub?
> Guessing PMK really paid for the car, which is most likely leased, to save face for these / dummies.



This is all so scripted.


----------



## zippie

I don't understand why that loser isn't in jail.  She has been boinking him for a long time and was considered a minor, so why didn't CPS or the police investigate?


----------



## Oryx816

zippie said:


> I don't understand why that loser isn't in jail.  She has been boinking him for a long time and was considered a minor, so why didn't CPS or the police investigate?




This!  I am appalled that nothing was done on this minor's behalf.  Then again, Kris was always maintaining they were just great friends....does he give all his friends Ferraris?  Not that I buy that story either.

He is a predator plain and simple and she is a lost ugly duckling trying to get some attention at any cost.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I'll give him this much. He continues to stunt while the entire world knows he is broke af. 

Delusion at its finest.


----------



## DC-Cutie

zippie said:


> I don't understand why that loser isn't in jail.  She has been boinking him for a long time and was considered a minor, so why didn't CPS or the police investigate?


 
I think that if they didn't live in LaLa land where you can easily pay off people to turn a blind eye, he would be investigated.


Kris AND Bruce/Caitlyn have failed Kylie as a parent.  They were too busy managing her (PMK) and coming out of the closet (Bruce/Caitlyn), instead of RAISING her.


----------



## ByeKitty

He's like R. Kelly.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagOuttaHell said:


> I'll give him this much. He continues to stunt while the entire world knows he is broke af.
> 
> Delusion at its finest.


 
OK!!!  I guess since he's not paying child support or paying rent he has money to burn.  Even though I think the car was either purchased/leased by Kris or leased/given for promotion by Tyga.


I don't see BUY anywhere in this situation.


----------



## whimsic

As far as CPS is concerned, there is no proof they are having sex. They don't touch each other in public  and dating is not illegal, so on what grounds can they investigate?


----------



## Swanky

^right.  Unless her family calls the police on him, it's not happenin'.  Too late now.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

These people are all ill to some degree. This is KYLIE'S birthday and yet each and every one of them - even the freeloaders - are deliberately dressed to draw attention away from her. 

I hate the hair and make-up but I like the dress. She has the body for it. Poor little rich girl though.


----------



## NYCBelle

Soon we'll be seeing news that the Ferrari got repo'd


----------



## Sassys

zippie said:


> I don't understand why that loser isn't in jail.  She has been boinking him for a long time and was considered a minor, so why didn't CPS or the police investigate?


 
There is no proof they are sleeping together. They are very careful never to hold hands in public or show affection in public. Toni Braxton lives across the street from him, and she said on her show, she sees Kylie leaving his house at 5am, all the time.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Wow happy 18th birthday to Kylie and happy 1 year birthday to the rest of her.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

SpeedyJC said:


> Wow happy 18th birthday to Kylie and happy 1 year birthday to the rest of her.


:lolots:


----------



## SpeedyJC

Thingofbeauty said:


> These people are all ill to some degree. This is KYLIE'S birthday and yet each and every one of them - even the freeloaders - are deliberately dressed to draw attention away from her.
> 
> I hate the hair and make-up but I like the dress. She has the body for it. Poor little rich girl though.


 
That's probably why Kylie felt the need to wear a blonde wig so the mags would be talking about her. They all try to upstage each other. Poor Kim though I know she is pregnant but she really looked like a stuffed sausage link last night.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Another view






Daily mail credit


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Encore Hermes said:


> Another view
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/08/10/14/2B3E823F00000578-3191904-Enthusiastic_Despite_Kylie_s_family_already_owning_a_fleet_of_fa-a-28_1439213240249.jpg
> 
> Daily mail credit



That profile pic of him is tragic!


----------



## NYCBelle

Encore Hermes said:


> Another view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daily mail credit



creep


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Chloe_chick999 said:


> That profile pic of him is tragic!




Lol! He looks like Bart Simpson.


----------



## mcb100

I don't like Kylie's super blond hair with the really black roots at the top. I naturally have dark brown hair that is bleached blond but I take care of my roots, otherwise it looks gross. (Yanno when it's not ombre or natural looking root, it's just lots of very dark roots.) And I'm not a fan of the super long pointy nails....it's just too much with the hair. 


Also don't know how Tyga can afford a car like that when he's rumored to be broke. It would kind of make more sense if Kris bought it somehow.


----------



## breebree

Encore Hermes said:


> Another view
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/08/10/14/2B3E823F00000578-3191904-Enthusiastic_Despite_Kylie_s_family_already_owning_a_fleet_of_fa-a-28_1439213240249.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Daily mail credit




He looks sick here! Eek


----------



## Thingofbeauty

SpeedyJC said:


> That's probably why Kylie felt the need to wear a blonde wig so the mags would be talking about her. They all try to upstage each other. Poor Kim though I know she is pregnant but she really looked like a stuffed sausage link last night.


Kris and Bruce/Kaitlyn were/are such terrible parents. The blatant favouritism Kris had for Kim and no balance/intervention from then Bruce created this incredibly dysfunctional dynamic. I keep waiting for the story to come out one day that one of them (including Kris) slept with the other one's boyfriend/husband.


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Another view
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/08/10/14/2B3E823F00000578-3191904-Enthusiastic_Despite_Kylie_s_family_already_owning_a_fleet_of_fa-a-28_1439213240249.jpg
> 
> Daily mail credit


So, are they still claiming to be 'just friends'. 
Fancy giving an already irresponsible and dangerous driver a very fast, powerful car. Dimwits. 
People of LA better beware on the roads!


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> So, are they still claiming to be 'just friends'.
> Fancy giving an already irresponsible and dangerous driver a very fast, powerful car. Dimwits.
> *People of LA better beware on the roads!*


 
Yep. I would be scared to death to be on the road when she is.


----------



## Lounorada

I really don't get why people celebrate birthdays BEFORE the actual date. Celebrate all you like on the day of the birthday and after it. Makes no sense to me, to celebrate something before it's actually happened (unless family members are away, or circumstances stop you from celebrating after etc, which is definitely NOT the case with this ridiculous family).


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> I really don't get why people celebrate birthdays BEFORE the actual date. Celebrate all you like on the day of the birthday and after it. Makes no sense to me, to celebrate something before it's actually happened (unless family members are away, or circumstances stop you from celebrating after etc, which is definitely NOT the case with this ridiculous family).


 
They all work so hard, how can you say that . Monday, is back to work and the hard hustle for all of us AND the Kardashians/Jenners. Damnit, you have no idea how hard it is to take selfies (the right lighting and the right iphone filters). Waiting for hair and make-up to show-up and do your hair and make-up. Picking out the right outfit (making sure it's tight enough). Picking out the right workout clothes. Picking out the right spanx and butt pads. Waiting for the Nanny to dress, Mason, Penelope, and North. Waiting for Kanye to approve of all outfits. waiting for Kanye to give you one of his designer master pieces to wear for him.

Jesus Christ, I am exhausted just thinking about how hard they all work.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Oryx816 said:


> Ugh...really?  Please!  I can't take anymore....




Lol!!! He does!!!


----------



## Sassys

So Rob wasn't invited to the party?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sassys said:


> So Rob wasn't invited to the party?


Is he ever?


----------



## starsandbucks

Oh great. A car she doesn't deserve and can't handle that she'll probably drive drunk while snapchatting. I live in the area and if I see that thing on the road I will be getting off at the next exit!!!


----------



## blackkitty4378

sassys said:


> they all work so hard, how can you say that . Monday, is back to work and the hard hustle for all of us and the kardashians/jenners. Damnit, you have no idea how hard it is to take selfies (the right lighting and the right iphone filters). Waiting for hair and make-up to show-up and do your hair and make-up. Picking out the right outfit (making sure it's tight enough). *picking out the right workout clothes. Picking out the right spanx and butt pads. Waiting for the nanny to dress, mason, penelope, and north. Waiting for kanye to approve of all outfits. Waiting for kanye to give you one of his designer master pieces to wear for him.*
> 
> jesus christ, i am exhausted just thinking about how hard they all work.



&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## NYCBelle

Lounorada said:


> I really don't get why people celebrate birthdays BEFORE the actual date. Celebrate all you like on the day of the birthday and after it. Makes no sense to me, to celebrate something before it's actually happened (unless family members are away, or circumstances stop you from celebrating after etc, which is definitely NOT the case with this ridiculous family).



I don't get it either


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> They all work so hard, how can you say that . Monday, is back to work and the hard hustle for all of us AND the Kardashians/Jenners. Damnit, you have no idea how hard it is to take selfies (the right lighting and the right iphone filters). Waiting for hair and make-up to show-up and do your hair and make-up. Picking out the right outfit (making sure it's tight enough). Picking out the right workout clothes. Picking out the right spanx and butt pads. Waiting for the Nanny to dress, Mason, Penelope, and North. Waiting for Kanye to approve of all outfits. waiting for Kanye to give you one of his designer master pieces to wear for him.
> 
> Jesus Christ, I am exhausted just thinking about how hard they all work.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222




----------



## Laila619

berrydiva said:


> Who really believes that he bought her this car?!



I believe it.

About as much as I believe Kim's a** is real.


----------



## solange

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> View attachment 3093634



Just...wrong....


----------



## clydekiwi

solange said:


> Just...wrong....




Agree


----------



## Lounorada

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> View attachment 3093634


----------



## baglover1973

VickyB said:


> They all really look  like hookers.



was thinking the exact same thing


----------



## baglover1973

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> View attachment 3093634



would be so sad if this was my daughter...breast implants, nose job....and photoshop...  She couldn't be any more insecure.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> View attachment 3093634


Well. This is one way to celebrate your girlfriend being legal...


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> I really don't get why people celebrate birthdays BEFORE the actual date. Celebrate all you like on the day of the birthday and after it. Makes no sense to me, to celebrate something before it's actually happened (unless family members are away, or circumstances stop you from celebrating after etc, which is definitely NOT the case with this ridiculous family).



Yeah, me neither. Here in Germany it's actually considered bad luck wishing someone a happy birthday before the actual date... :ninja:


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


>


 

:lolots:


----------



## LisaMarie_

Oryx816 said:


> There are degrees of stupidity....she is a wealthy "homeschooled" teenager dating a broke *** man who has a child with a woman who was close friends with her sister.
> 
> I can bet that the vast majority of people don't succumb to such heights of stupidity.  Then again, most people have parents who would intervene in such circumstances.
> 
> To me "teen love" implies TWO teens who don't know any better and do stupid things.  He is a grown man who should know better than to get involved with an immature girl such as Kylie, regardless of how maturely she tries to present herself.  This is not "teen love" this is a predatory situation, and it is vile.




Thankyou [emoji119]


----------



## VickyB

Jikena said:


> Kendall looks so uncomfortable in that "skirt" xD



Is that what it is? Looks like she just got out of a pool and wrapped a beach towel around her waist and tossed on a statement necklace.


----------



## VickyB

schadenfreude said:


> If it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck...



Your avatar is a riot!!!!


----------



## janie2002

COnsidering he took back the Gwagon he gave his fiance/mother of his son.... let's see how long until he takes this back once they brake up.  Thats if Kris didnt really buy it to save face on that whole regifting gwagon flub.


----------



## CeeJay

Lounorada said:


> So, are they still claiming to be 'just friends'.
> Fancy giving an already irresponsible and dangerous driver a very fast, powerful car. Dimwits.
> People of LA better beware on the roads!





Sassys said:


> Yep. I would be scared to death to be on the road when she is.



.. and what REALLY cracks me up, is that there's not really any good places to let a car like this rip!!!  You can't speed down Ventura Blvd (main drag in the Valley), too many cars.  You certainly can't speed down the 101 .. waaaaay too much traffic, and let's not even think about getting on the 405!!!  Lastly, you can't rip down Topanga Canyon, it's too windy & narrow!  So, what does that leave you? .. oh yeah, the PCH .. and that's where Caitlyn had her accident, Lindsay Lohan, bla bla bla.   

FOOLS!!


----------



## charmesh

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Dude can't pay his rent let alone purchase his girlfriend a car, smh. Of course he regifted.
> 
> I wonder if he's paying China child support...


Nope, she didn't ask for any


----------



## berrydiva

ByeKitty said:


> He has his own porn site hasn't he?




Don't think much came of it


----------



## Sassys

CeeJay said:


> .. and what REALLY cracks me up, is that there's not really any good places to let a car like this rip!!!  You can't speed down Ventura Blvd (main drag in the Valley), too many cars.  You certainly can't speed down the 101 .. waaaaay too much traffic, and let's not even think about getting on the 405!!!  Lastly, you can't rip down Topanga Canyon, it's too windy & narrow!  So, what does that leave you? .. oh yeah, the PCH .. and that's where Caitlyn had her accident, Lindsay Lohan, bla bla bla.
> 
> FOOLS!!


 
She will probably do it in the wee hours of the morning, when the streets are empty.  Please be careful though. Her having that car, really doesn't sit right with me.


----------



## berrydiva

mcb100 said:


> I don't like Kylie's super blond hair with the really black roots at the top. I naturally have dark brown hair that is bleached blond but I take care of my roots, otherwise it looks gross. (Yanno when it's not ombre or natural looking root, it's just lots of very dark roots.) And I'm not a fan of the super long pointy nails....it's just too much with the hair.
> 
> 
> Also don't know how Tyga can afford a car like that when he's rumored to be broke. It would kind of make more sense if Kris bought it somehow.




It's probably just a wig that she's wearing.


----------



## Sassys

charmesh said:


> Nope, she didn't ask for any


 
That is just stupid. He cheats on her and she doesn't make him pay. Hell NO!!


----------



## berrydiva

starsandbucks said:


> Oh great. A car she doesn't deserve and can't handle that she'll probably drive drunk while snapchatting. I live in the area and if I see that thing on the road I will be getting off at the next exit!!!




Why is it undeserving?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> View attachment 3093634




She's legal now...now the real f*ckery begins.

She looks like a cheap blow up doll in her b-day pics.  It's sad.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She's legal now...now the real f*ckery begins.
> 
> She looks like a cheap blow up doll in her b-day pics.  It's sad.


 
Now begins Kris/Kyle leaking fake info that their is a sex tape and leaked nude pics.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Lounorada said:


> I really don't get why people celebrate birthdays BEFORE the actual date. Celebrate all you like on the day of the birthday and after it. Makes no sense to me, to celebrate something before it's actually happened (unless family members are away, or circumstances stop you from celebrating after etc, which is definitely NOT the case with this ridiculous family).




I celebrated the entire month of April for my 25th, before and after. With 'big' birthdays 18, 21, 25, 30 people tend to make a bigger deal out of them and maybe over celebrate. I expect Kylie to do the most.


----------



## CeeJay

Sassys said:


> She will probably do it in the wee hours of the morning, when the streets are empty.  Please be careful though. Her having that car, really doesn't sit right with me.



Oh trust me, I'm always looking around at the drivers around here!  When I first moved out, I could not figure out why the SLOW drivers are in the far left lane; when I look .. I see them texting or yapping into their phones .. DRIVES ME CRAZY.  Thankfully, I've learned about the back roads, and use them instead.


----------



## Sassys

CeeJay said:


> Oh trust me, I'm always looking around at the drivers around here!  When I first moved out, I could not figure out why the SLOW drivers are in the far left lane; when I look .. I see them texting or yapping into their phones .. DRIVES ME CRAZY.  Thankfully, I've learned about the back roads, and use them instead.


 
LA driving scares me. It boggles my mind how there are skid marks on the walls. How the hell are there skid marks on the wall?!?!?! Also, I have seen long skid marks start from one lane, go over to the last lane and back.


----------



## CeeJay

*The latest from the Daily Fail .. laughable & tragic
*

*As Kylie Jenner turns 18, a look back at how the star's style has  changed DRAMATICALLY (and why Kanye West has advised her to stop  dressing like Kim) *



*Star celebrated 18th birthday at celebrity hotspot, The Nice Guy*
*Her style has had a dramatic overhaul to keep up with her burgeoning fame*
*Has ditched jeans and T-shirts for bodycon dresses and killer heels*
*Kylie and Kim have been spotted in lots of the same outfits *
*Kanye has reportedly told her to forge her own style identity  *

As the youngest of the world famous clan, Kylie Jenner was thrust into the spotlight at an impressionable age.


Not  only has her star risen rapidly in recent years, the teenager's style  has had a dramatic overhaul to keep up with her burgeoning fame.
As  the reality TV star turns 18, FEMAIL charts the ever-changing wardrobe  of the style icon, how she's been copying big sister Kim, and why  brother-in-law Kanye West has told her to stop dressing like his wife. 












The  youngster, who once favoured baggy slogan T-shirts, floral tea dresses  and skinny jeans, has been stepping out in an array of bodycon dresses,  thigh high lace-up boots and revealing crop tops in recent months. 



Some have dubbed her sartorial choices inappropriate, others hail her a fashion icon.



Indeed,  to celebrate her coming of age at a lavish bash at celebrity hotspot,  The Nice Guy,  on Sunday evening, she stole the spotlight in a  long-sleeved silver mini-dress covered in crystals and featuring nude  panels throughout.


Kylie completed her birthday look with dramatic false eyelashes and a slick of rosy pink lipstick. And it seems that Kylie is attempting to keep up with her stylish big sister, Kim Kardashian.


A newly blonde-haired Kylie later changed into a fitted black dress, which clung to her curves 









                                              After days of build-up, Kylie Jenner has  finally hit the big 1-8 and she did it in style in that blonde wig - a  bit of a change indeed!'


As she hit the town, you couldn't help but  take notice of the youngest of the Kardashian/Jenner clan, as she really  stole the show and not just because of her fresh locks! She stepped out  in this beautifully beaded mini dress with sheer details by a  relatively unknown designer - Nicholas Jebran - and Fashion Finder was  seriously lusting.


                         When it's your birthday you of course want to stand out from the crowd and Kylie certainly did that in all those sparkles.
















+17












The  youngster, who once favoured baggy slogan T-shirts, left in 2008 at the  age of 11, is now a walking advert for the season's hottest designers  such as Balmain, right, at this year's Billboard Music Awards


















Kylie,  left, at Kim Kardashian's bridal shower in July 2011 at the age of 14  and, right, being experimental with her style and hair colour on the red  carpet this year



*Indeed,  Kylie calls her older sister a style icon* in the same way that Kim has  acknowledged her youngest sibling for her edgy fashion choices.


And  recently, the Keeping Up With The Kardashian stars were once again  drawing inspiration from each other's wardrobes donning similar olive  coloured dresses.


The  17-year-old starlet was seen near Los Angeles recently dressed in a  strapless Sorella dress with rumoured boyfriend Tyga, while Kim was  spotted in New York City  styled in a matching body hugging tank dress.
Apparently  sartorial prowess is a genetic trait among the Kardashian-Jenner  family, specifically in the case of Kim and Kylie who share the same  mother, Kris Jenner.


The pair have been pictured numerous times emulating each other's attire in a range of casual and formal wear.


Not  only do they have the same stylist - Monica Rose - but also share the  same glam squad including makeup artist Joyce Bonelli, Rob Scheppy and  Scotty Cunha.


'The people who really inspire me style-wise are obviously Kim and Kanye,' Kylie said when asked who her fashion icons are. 

​


----------



## shiny_things

This is all so ick. There ickness is off the scale.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

What is going on with her waist in the black striped dress?!!???


----------



## Deco

VickyB said:


> Your avatar is a riot!!!!


 I agree.  Both her avatar and her handle are the best.


----------



## Queenpixie

wtf her boobs


----------



## Queenpixie

Thingofbeauty said:


> What is going on with her waist in the black striped dress?!!???



corset ?


----------



## whimsic

She has beautiful boobs. Well done, PlasticSurgeon!


----------



## aleksandras

Queenpixie said:


> wtf her boobs



well that's gross. Now that she's 18, we'll probably never see her in clothes again.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

aleksandras said:


> well that's gross. Now that she's 18, we'll probably never see her in clothes again.


Correct


----------



## mcb100

I'm not defending Kylie (I think she's far too young for some of the outfit she wears)--but Kanye should back off. Can't believe he told her that. Kim isn't the only one in the universe whose allowed to dress sexy, and Kylie is part of the Jenner/Kardashian clan at that, so you'd think she'd dress over the top sexy anyways....in fact, all the other Kardashians pretty much wear glued-to-their-skin dresses and sky high heels...To any other person, they almost all wear similar style outfits....not just Kylie. Every woman's style is her own and people can dress however they want to, that's like saying no one in the world is allowed to wear the same clothes as Kim Kardashian....Kanye needs to get over himself.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

mcb100 said:


> I'm not defending Kylie (I think she's far too young for some of the outfit she wears)--but Kanye should back off. Can't believe he told her that. Kim isn't the only one in the universe whose allowed to dress sexy, and Kylie is part of the Jenner/Kardashian clan at that, so you'd think she'd dress over the top sexy anyways....in fact, all the other Kardashians pretty much wear glued-to-their-skin dresses and sky high heels...To any other person, they almost all wear similar style outfits....not just Kylie. Every woman's style is her own and people can dress however they want to, that's like saying no one in the world is allowed to wear the same clothes as Kim Kardashian....Kanye needs to get over himself.


Kanye is a hot fool on a cold day. Well said.


----------



## Deco

She is not a neglected child acting out with a pedophilic predator.  She's been pimped out to him specifically by PMK to get her noticed in the press so she can get a head start on her sex trade career.  


Kylie:  Mom, when can I do a nude photo shoot?  You promised I could start in 2015.  We're four months [sic, due to "homeschooling"] into 2015, and you still haven't gotten me a nude spread anywhere!  It's not fair!  You always favor Kim over everyone else. She does five of them a month. What about me and my needs?

PMK:  Monkey Face, I'm doing the best I can for you, but my hands are tied.  The laws are crazy.  They force you to wait until you're 18.  You'll be there soon, sweetheart.   Kim didn't become a star with her special empowered video until she was well over 20.  If anything, I'm supporting you much more than I did Kim when she was your age.  You're my last special one, pumpkin.  Just hang in there a few more days.

Kylie:  AAAAAAAAAAAAARGGGGH!  Don't they know I'm advanced and don't need some stupid law telling me what I can't do?

 PMK:  Monkey Face, those laws are made for the normal sheep who aren't evolved like us.  Silly people need these silly laws, but we still have to show that we abide by them, or someone (me) will get thrown in jail.  But I've nurtured and protected you so you can have every support and freedom you deserve, and I've kept your sweet lover out of jail.  You've been on birth control for 5 years and Tyga's been allowed to sleep over for years, I've bought you lots of nice outfits for your instagram shots, and bought you a face and body that only superior people can afford.  Your special love with Tyga is giving everyone a preview of the woman you are and preparing your career as a goddess who doesn't need clothes or convention like the sheep do.  It will happen soon, I promise.

Kylie:  [eyeroll] FINE!  You need to make it up to me with a really major birthday party.

PMK:  I'm way ahead of you.  I've gotten you a white Ferrari that Tyga will gift to you so everyone will know the power of your womanhood.  I'm also arranging several photoshoots so the world can see everything special about you.  We just need to make sure Tiffany diamonds are put into all your body piercings, we'll have to take a little more off your nose, lift the eyebrows and breasts so they match the super evolved woman you are, bleach your tushy, and top off your lips right before the shoot.  Looking like an ugly natural innocent girl is for the backwards pathetic people who don't have the money, imagination or energy to leave their mark on themselves or the world.  They're too busy running in the rat race just to survive.  You have the power and luxury to invent yourself however you want.  And to take a big chunk of the money the rat race people desperately need for their own survival but would rather give to you, their goddess.  It's like tithing to their goddess!  

Kylie:  Aaaaaawwww, mom, you're the BEST!  I love you!

PMK: Love you too, Money, I mean, Monkey Face.


----------



## Sasha2012

She was out celebrating in Hollywood on the eve of her milestone birthday last night.

But Kylie Jenner was up bright and early on Monday as she officially turned 18 - and began to post what promises to be an onslaught of photographs from a new shoot.

In the first snap of the day, Kylie is wearing a fringed coat, which cuts just above her underwear. 

Minutes later boyfriend Tyga shared another, even racier, snap which showed a soaked Kylie tugging on the straps of a low cut dress.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...shoot-Tyga-joins-racy-shot.html#ixzz3iRZH1Dt5


----------



## AECornell

Plenty of people where I live have super luxury cars. I don't think it's always to have them for speed. Any given weekend there are multiple lambos/mclarens/ferraris and I rarely seen them on the highway. For people around here they're more weekend cars. I agree that they're fast for a reason and you should be able to open them up, but it's not always feasible.



CeeJay said:


> .. and what REALLY cracks me up, is that there's not really any good places to let a car like this rip!!!  You can't speed down Ventura Blvd (main drag in the Valley), too many cars.  You certainly can't speed down the 101 .. waaaaay too much traffic, and let's not even think about getting on the 405!!!  Lastly, you can't rip down Topanga Canyon, it's too windy & narrow!  So, what does that leave you? .. oh yeah, the PCH .. and that's where Caitlyn had her accident, Lindsay Lohan, bla bla bla.
> 
> FOOLS!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Decophile said:


> She is not a neglected child acting out with a pedophilic predator.  She's been pimped out to him specifically by PMK to get her noticed in the press so she can get a head start on her sex trade career.
> 
> 
> Kylie:  Mom, when can I do a nude photo shoot?  You promised I could start in 2015.  We're four months [sic, due to "homeschooling"] into 2015, and you still haven't gotten me a nude spread anywhere!  It's not fair!  You always favor Kim over everyone else. She does five of them a month. What about me and my needs?
> 
> PMK:  Monkey Face, I'm doing the best I can for you, but my hands are tied.  The laws are crazy.  They force you to wait until you're 18.  You'll be there soon, sweetheart.   Kim didn't become a star with her special empowered video until she was well over 20.  If anything, I'm supporting you much more than I did Kim when she was your age.  You're my last special one, pumpkin.  Just hang in there a few more days.
> 
> Kylie:  AAAAAAAAAAAAARGGGGH!  Don't they know I'm advanced and don't need some stupid law telling me what I can't do?
> 
> PMK:  Monkey Face, those laws are made for the normal sheep who aren't evolved like us.  Silly people need these silly laws, but we still have to show that we abide by them, or someone (me) will get thrown in jail.  But I've nurtured and protected you so you can have every support and freedom you deserve, and I've kept your sweet lover out of jail.  You've been on birth control for 5 years and Tyga's been allowed to sleep over for years, I've bought you lots of nice outfits for your instagram shots, and bought you a face and body that only superior people can afford.  Your special love with Tyga is giving everyone a preview of the woman you are and preparing your career as a goddess who doesn't need clothes or convention like the sheep do.  It will happen soon, I promise.
> 
> Kylie:  [eyeroll] FINE!  You need to make it up to me with a really major birthday party.
> 
> PMK:  I'm way ahead of you.  I've gotten you a white Ferrari that Tyga will gift to you so everyone will know the power of your womanhood.  I'm also arranging several photoshoots so the world can see everything special about you.  We just need to make sure Tiffany diamonds are put into all your body piercings, we'll have to take a little more off your nose, lift the eyebrows and breasts so they match the super evolved woman you are, bleach your tushy, and top off your lips right before the shoot.  Looking like an ugly natural innocent girl is for the backwards pathetic people who don't have the money, imagination or energy to leave their mark on themselves or the world.  They're too busy running in the rat race just to survive.  You have the power and luxury to invent yourself however you want.  And to take a big chunk of the money the rat race people desperately need for their own survival but would rather give to you, their goddess.  It's like tithing to their goddess!
> 
> Kylie:  Aaaaaawwww, mom, you're the BEST!  I love you!
> 
> PMK: Love you too, Money, I mean, Monkey Face.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Staaaaph!!!! [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## ByeKitty

I don't want to be mean but whenever I see pictures of Kylie I'm kind of freaked out because what I'm looking at is _almost_ human looking but not quite.


----------



## Jikena

Looks like a cyborg in those pics. Some of them look nice though (the ones where she's not half naked...). But it looks nothing like her.


----------



## Lounorada

I'm guessing that's another one of her 'instagram photoshoots'.


----------



## whimsic

http://cnc-motors.ebizautos.mobi/detail-2012-ferrari-458_italia-2dr_coupe-used-13387274.html

I wonder if this is he the car he "bought"


----------



## Thingofbeauty

She still has more life than Kendall


----------



## blackkitty4378

ByeKitty said:


> I don't want to be mean but whenever I see pictures of Kylie I'm kind of freaked out because what I'm looking at is _almost_ human looking but not quite.



That's exactly how I feel when I look at monkeys! And they've been hacking away at their noses and pumping up their lips, giving them a very ape-like appearance.

A lot of it is photoshop, too. They always look way more cartoonish in their IG pics than in their pap pics.


----------



## Encore Hermes

whimsic said:


> http://cnc-motors.ebizautos.mobi/detail-2012-ferrari-458_italia-2dr_coupe-used-13387274.html
> 
> I wonder if this is he the car he "bought"



Very well could be.


----------



## ByeKitty

blackkitty4378 said:


> That's exactly how I feel when I look at monkeys! And they've been hacking away at their noses and pumping up their lips, giving them a very ape-like appearance.
> 
> A lot of it is photoshop, too. They always look way more cartoonish in their IG pics than in their pap pics.



I know right! How did that become a beauty ideal - the tiniest of noses usually will not go well with huge lips.


----------



## charmesh

Sasha2012 said:


> She was out celebrating in Hollywood on the eve of her milestone birthday last night.
> 
> But Kylie Jenner was up bright and early on Monday as she officially turned 18 - and began to post what promises to be an onslaught of photographs from a new shoot.
> 
> In the first snap of the day, Kylie is wearing a fringed coat, which cuts just above her underwear.
> 
> Minutes later boyfriend Tyga shared another, even racier, snap which showed a soaked Kylie tugging on the straps of a low cut dress.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...shoot-Tyga-joins-racy-shot.html#ixzz3iRZH1Dt5



Another photoshoot that will never appear in a magazine?


----------



## Encore Hermes

whimsic said:


> http://cnc-motors.ebizautos.mobi/detail-2012-ferrari-458_italia-2dr_coupe-used-13387274.html
> 
> I wonder if this is he the car he "bought"



Good call both CNC


----------



## Jayne1

CeeJay said:


> .. and what REALLY cracks me up, is that there's not really any good places to let a car like this rip!!!  You can't speed down Ventura Blvd (main drag in the Valley), too many cars.  You certainly can't speed down the 101 .. waaaaay too much traffic, and let's not even think about getting on the 405!!!  Lastly, you can't rip down Topanga Canyon, it's too windy & narrow!  So, what does that leave you? .. oh yeah, the PCH .. and that's where Caitlyn had her accident, Lindsay Lohan, bla bla bla.
> 
> FOOLS!!



Exactly.

On the busy streets of Toronto, or even on the highways with speed limits&#8230; they're not going any faster than me.  That's all I can say.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie Jenner turns 18 on Monday, and she was determined to ring in the milestone birthday with a bang.
> 
> The reality star was thrown a lavish bash at celebrity hotspot The Nice Guy in Los Angeles, attended by her famous family and friends.
> 
> While her sisters all vied for attention in various revealing outfits, Kylie made sure all eyes were on her when she showed up last.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...irthday-Tyga-famous-family.html#ixzz3iOUf2vTn


Well there goes Brucetina in the middle of the mix...he's now finally one of the girls.

So much for parenting.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Sassys said:


> That is just stupid. He cheats on her and she doesn't make him pay. Hell NO!!




It's stupid even if he were a saint while they were together. It's his child too so pay.


----------



## too through

whimsic said:


> http://cnc-motors.ebizautos.mobi/detail-2012-ferrari-458_italia-2dr_coupe-used-13387274.html
> 
> I wonder if this is he the car he "bought"


A 7 speed automatic!  Why would anyone buy this car with an automatic transmission?


----------



## AECornell

I don't think anyone posted this (the top picture only I saw), but it got a major eye roll from me. Breast plumping and butt enhancement? Not by a cream..


----------



## pukasonqo

Jayne1 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> On the busy streets of Toronto, or even on the highways with speed limits they're not going any faster than me.  That's all I can say.




there is some wanker who used to drive a lambo in the middle of the sydney city centre...i was faster than him by foot!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Thingofbeauty said:


> She still has more life than Kendall




She is ten times the model Kendall will ever be. If she was a little taller and a little less bodacious she would have been set.


----------



## vink

I thought Kylie was pretty before. She has such a fresh face. But now, she looks like a "standard beauty" blown up doll. That lip injection and whatever she did to her face ruin her. It's sad. She looks so old for her age.


----------



## CeeJay

too through said:


> A 7 speed automatic!  Why would anyone buy this car with an automatic transmission?



WHAT?!?!?!?!?!?!  OMG .. the whole point of these cars is to work with the engine, shifting into gears .. what pansies!!!  Uggh ..


----------



## Coach Lover Too

VickyB said:


> They all really look  like hookers.



...and Caitlyn looks like their madame sitting there.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Bentley1 said:


> Damage control after the G Wagon flub?
> Guessing PMK really paid for the car, which is most likely leased, to save face for these / dummies.



My guess is it's a rental. She's gotta give it back by the end of the week.


----------



## CeeJay

Coach Lover Too said:


> ...and Caitlyn looks like their madame sitting there.



No, that would definitely be PMK.  Caitlyn truly looks like the 7th sister (who just came back to the family), but then also just found out .. how those girls make their money.  HA - that's the reason for the constant "surprise!" eyes!!!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

DC-Cutie said:


> I think that if they didn't live in LaLa land where you can easily pay off people to turn a blind eye, he would be investigated.
> 
> 
> *Kris AND Bruce/Caitlyn have failed Kylie as a parent.  They were too busy managing her (PMK) and coming out of the closet (Bruce/Caitlyn), instead of RAISING her.*



Exactly. Jenner's twitter to Kylie was something like *you're an adult now, my job is done.*
As far as I'm concerned, a parent's job is NEVER done. My boys are 29 and 39 and I worry about them just as much now as I did when they were little. I just don't get this family.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Sassys said:


> So Rob wasn't invited to the party?



Poor guy didn't even make the tshirt!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

solange said:


> Just...wrong....



Your avatar is PERFECT for this comment!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Sassys said:


> She will probably do it in the wee hours of the morning, when the streets are empty.  Please be careful though. Her having that car, really doesn't sit right with me.



I agree with you. As much as I despise this family, I hope something doesn't happen to her while driving that car. There is NO way she's mature enough to handle it.
Unreal.


----------



## ByeKitty

Hysterical!!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

:lolots:


----------



## Thingofbeauty

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She is ten times the model Kendall will ever be. If she was a little taller and a little less bodacious she would have been set.


She gives face while Kendallwell...


----------



## solange

Coach Lover Too said:


> Your avatar is PERFECT for this comment!



Thank you! &#128586;


----------



## schadenfreude

too through said:


> A 7 speed automatic!  Why would anyone buy this car with an automatic transmission?



Doll, it's hard enough to snapchat and drive with 5" heels. You add another pedal and a stick, forget about it. Although one would think the stick part wouldn't be much of a stretch. Just sayin.


----------



## Encore Hermes

schadenfreude said:


> Doll, it's hard enough to snapchat and drive with 5" heels. You add another pedal and a stick, forget about it. *Although one would think the stick part wouldn't be much of a stretch. *Just sayin.





You! Corner! And no playing with Kim Richards' target toys


----------



## katiel00

Encore Hermes said:


> You! Corner! And no playing with Kim Richards' target toys
> ees.nmt.edu/outside/misc/campbell-bday/pics_2003/11full.JPG




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## ByeKitty

schadenfreude said:


> Doll, it's hard enough to snapchat and drive with 5" heels. You add another pedal and a stick, forget about it. Although one would think the stick part wouldn't be much of a stretch. Just sayin.


----------



## lp640

It's interesting how Kylie appears the most materialistic out of that entire family,  even moreso than Kim.    Wasn't too long ago when she looked like a boy and dressed like one!  Very plastic and flashy these days.


----------



## lanasyogamama

CeeJay said:


> WHAT?!?!?!?!?!?!  OMG .. the whole point of these cars is to work with the engine, shifting into gears .. what pansies!!!  Uggh ..




Oh come on you guys! You know none of them would bother to learn how to drive standard.  It's not hard, but it does take some effort, patience, etc.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

lanasyogamama said:


> Oh come on you guys! You know none of them would bother to learn how to drive standard.  It's not hard, but it does take some effort, patience, etc.


They couldn't even be bothered to learn how to drive automatic!


----------



## whimsic

lanasyogamama said:


> Oh come on you guys! You know none of them would bother to learn how to drive standard.  It's not hard, but it does take some effort, patience, etc.



They'll need some excuse when it goed back to the dealership


----------



## kirsten

Caitlyn seems like you gave up a few years ago on your little angel.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

kirsten said:


> View attachment 3094504
> 
> 
> Caitlyn seems like you gave up a few years ago on your little angel.


Your work is DONE!???!

B1TCH, you never STARTED!


----------



## aleksandras

kirsten said:


> Caitlyn seems like you gave up a few years ago on your little angel.



No Caitlyn, your work is not done. 18 is still young and this girl needs parental guidance more than your average  18-year-old


----------



## dangerouscurves

CeeJay said:


> WHAT?!?!?!?!?!?!  OMG .. the whole point of these cars is to work with the engine, shifting into gears .. what pansies!!!  Uggh ..




The only reason why she was given this car is to show off, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## dangerouscurves

schadenfreude said:


> Doll, it's hard enough to snapchat and drive with 5" heels. You add another pedal and a stick, forget about it. Although one would think the stick part wouldn't be much of a stretch. Just sayin.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## kirsten

Oh No-ah! This is what happens when people want to look like Kylie. 

She is 15.


----------



## dangerouscurves

ByeKitty said:


> Hysterical!!





[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I usually dislike Fox but this is hilarious!!!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

dangerouscurves said:


> The only reason why she was given this car is to show off, nothing more, nothing less.




I agree. But isn't that the only reason why majority of the people buy these kind of cars? It's not for true appreciation of the car, it's to show off the money.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Coach Lover Too said:


> Poor guy didn't even make the tshirt!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Poor socks, the black sheep.


----------



## dangerouscurves

CeeJay said:


> No, that would definitely be PMK.  Caitlyn truly looks like the 7th sister (who just came back to the family), but then also just found out .. how those girls make their money.  HA - that's the reason for the constant "surprise!" eyes!!!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## bisousx

Yoshi1296 said:


> I agree. But isn't that the only reason why majority of the people buy these kind of cars? It's not for true appreciation of the car, it's to show off the money.



Basically.


----------



## Bentley1

Thingofbeauty said:


> Your work is DONE!???!
> 
> B1TCH, you never STARTED!




[emoji23][emoji106]


----------



## shiny_things

aleksandras said:


> No Caitlyn, your work is not done. 18 is still young and this girl needs parental guidance more than your average  18-year-old



Uh-huh. She may be 18 physically but she sure as hell is much younger than that mentally.

Parenting doesn't stop when your 18, although I'm not sure it ever began with her.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

kirsten said:


> View attachment 3094538
> 
> 
> Oh No-ah! This is what happens when people want to look like Kylie.
> 
> She is 15.



I can't believe how airbrushed her face is here lmfao

Kylie's outfit looks so cheap.


----------



## Lounorada

schadenfreude said:


> Doll, it's hard enough to snapchat and drive with 5" heels. You add another pedal and a stick, forget about it. Although one would think the stick part wouldn't be much of a stretch. Just sayin.







Thingofbeauty said:


> Your work is DONE!???!
> 
> B1TCH, you never STARTED!



Preach!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Thingofbeauty said:


> Your work is DONE!???!
> 
> B1TCH, you never STARTED!





aleksandras said:


> No Caitlyn, your work is not done. 18 is still young and this girl needs parental guidance more than your average  18-year-old





Bentley1 said:


> [emoji23][emoji106]





shiny_things said:


> Uh-huh. She may be 18 physically but she sure as hell is much younger than that mentally.
> 
> Parenting doesn't stop when your 18, although I'm not sure it ever began with her.





Lounorada said:


> Preach!


----------



## berrydiva

too through said:


> A 7 speed automatic!  Why would anyone buy this car with an automatic transmission?



I may be wrong but I don't think there's an option on that car for fully manual. 
It's a dual clutch transmission which is technically automatic but it's like having two manual transmissions at once.  Even though it's automatic, it can function in shift mode. Many sports cars are built the same....as technology gets better, automatics are being made with just as fast response times.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Presented without comment.


----------



## mrsinsyder

berrydiva said:


> I may be wrong but I don't think there's an option on that car for fully manual.
> It's a dual clutch transmission which is technically automatic but it's like having two manual transmissions at once.  Even though it's automatic, it can function in shift mode. Many sports cars are built the same....as technology gets better, automatics are being made with just as fast response times.



Right. Ferraris haven't been made with traditional stick shifts in some time IIRC.


----------



## ByeKitty

mrsinsyder said:


> Right. Ferraris haven't been made with traditional stick shifts in some time IIRC.



Wow really? Call be weird but if I had fast a car I would like to be able to control the gears myself...


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Kim posted a nude selfie folks so we can forget all about Kylie now ok. Her birthday is over now so back to Kim


----------



## berrydiva

ByeKitty said:


> Wow really? Call be weird but if I had fast a car I would like to be able to control the gears myself...



Most race cars are dual clutch and have been for awhile. You can control it just as much as a manual. Unless someone is a skilled/professional manual driver, the difference is not noticeable. Having a manual transmission is overrated/outdated IMO given the capabilities in a dual clutch. And I'm a fan of manuals, taken track lessons, etc. Think folks are just used to manual = better.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

You can still control the shifts in the car. You can drive the cars in both automatic and in manual. The gear shifts for manual are on the steering wheel now and look like paddles. There's no either or, you get both. The only difference is there's no longer a clutch (by the brake/excel pedals) At least that's how it works in lambos and pretty sure it's the same in the ferrairs.


----------



## mrsinsyder

ByeKitty said:


> Wow really? Call be weird but if I had fast a car I would like to be able to control the gears myself...


I totally agree with you. Porsche just made their last "traditional gear box" car as well.


----------



## CeeJay

I always preferred a manual transmission, especially when I lived in a colder climate with snow.  While we don't have snow in LA, you do have some pretty steep hills .. where, it would be nice to shift into a lower gear to gain acceleration on those hills.  JMO ..


----------



## berrydiva

mrsinsyder said:


> I totally agree with you. Porsche just made their last "traditional gear box" car as well.


Manuals, unfortunately, are being phased out slowly.


----------



## NYCBelle

You know because Kris is the cool mom not a regular mom


----------



## AlbertsLove

NYCBelle said:


> You know because Kris is the cool mom not a regular mom



Lol. Haha.


----------



## TrinketTattle

NYCBelle said:


> You know because Kris is the cool mom not a regular mom



 oh Internet, you never disappoint!!


----------



## AlbertsLove

Did Kylie really crash her car?


----------



## MissCrystal

AlbertsLove said:


> Did Kylie really crash her car?



what already ?? no way


----------



## redney

Hope PMK has insurance on that rental.


----------



## Lounorada

I saw some article headline about the Ferrari being repossessed, but then I saw another one about her crashing it and denying she crashed it... 
I didn't bother to click on either headline link to read the full articles.


----------



## Sassys

NYCBelle said:


> You know because Kris is the cool mom not a regular mom



:lolots:


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lounorada said:


> I saw some article headline about the Ferrari being repossessed, but then I saw another one about her crashing it and denying she crashed it...
> I didn't bother to click on either headline link to read the full articles.


What the h£ll?!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

She posted on Twitter earlier that it wasn't true. Who knows.

*Kylie Jenner*     &#8207;@*KylieJenner*  5h5 hours ago                                                   Kylie Jenner retweeted Jake Quickenden
   Just a rumor  

   Kylie Jenner added,
*Jake Quickenden*            @JakeQuickenden                               Kylie Jenner crashed her Ferrari abs.twimg.com/emoji/v1/72x72/1f602.png Whatttttt.... Glad she's ok but that's 295,000 down the toilet


----------



## knasarae

I found this meme floating around on IG. I think it's hilarious [emoji23]


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Good gawd.


----------



## Sasha2012

She changes hairstyles almost as much as she changes her clothes, but this birthday girl has returned to her most criticized look.

On Tuesday, Kylie - who is currently on holiday - posted a SnapChat of her new look. 

The star, who turned 18 just two days ago, revealed she had ditched her wigs and usual free flowing long hair for cornrows.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ppropriating-black-culture.html#ixzz3iZb8Lq2Y


----------



## Oryx816

^ I like how they say she is "on holiday" as if she is otherwise working.  When is she not "on holiday"?  Her entire existence is a holiday!  She couldn't even manage to go to high school so she could have more "holiday" time.

Oh, and she looks awful.


----------



## AlbertsLove

Sasha2012 said:


> She changes hairstyles almost as much as she changes her clothes, but this birthday girl has returned to her most criticized look.
> 
> On Tuesday, Kylie - who is currently on holiday - posted a SnapChat of her new look.
> 
> The star, who turned 18 just two days ago, revealed she had ditched her wigs and usual free flowing long hair for cornrows.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ppropriating-black-culture.html#ixzz3iZb8Lq2Y



She is doing what she does for a living, taking pics of herself and posting on Fb?


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Kendall and Hailey Baldwin in Beverly Hills. (August 11)


----------



## pukasonqo

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> Kendall and Hailey Baldwin in Beverly Hills. (August 11)




sorry kendall, no matter how skinny you are leggings are NOT pants! (showing my age i know...)


----------



## VickyB

pukasonqo said:


> sorry kendall, no matter how skinny you are leggings are NOT pants! (showing my age i know...)


----------



## Caz71

Kendall rocking another Cartier bracelet.  Sigh&#128544;


----------



## berrydiva

pukasonqo said:


> sorry kendall, no matter how skinny you are leggings are NOT pants! (showing my age i know...)




That looks like a workout outfit....looks like she's coming from or going to the gym. Those are definitely exercise pants.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Definitely a work out outfit.
I like Kendall's top! 
A little low cut, but that could be handled. I love the back!

....Lou?


----------



## pukasonqo

berrydiva said:


> That looks like a workout outfit....looks like she's coming from or going to the gym. Those are definitely exercise pants.




just to a pain, the top does not look like a workout top and who exercises with jewelry?
but the, she is a kartrashian after all so i might have to stand corrected


----------



## Jikena

Workout outfit or not, leggings are not pants.


----------



## berrydiva

pukasonqo said:


> just to a pain, the top does not look like a workout top and who exercises with jewelry?
> but the, she is a kartrashian after all so i might have to stand corrected




The top looks like it could be a sports bra....I kind of like it. Go to high end gyms and you'll see women with all types of fancy sexy sports bras especially the women with the bodies to pull it off.  Well usually people put their jewelry back on after so that could be the case....who knows.  I've seen people workout with jewelry on before. Just saying she doesn't look odd to me for someone living in LA or Miami or ATL and going to the gym. I definitely see it here in NYC too.


----------



## berrydiva

Jikena said:


> Workout outfit or not, leggings are not pants.




So what are you supposed to do when you leave the gym or going to the gym? Put on jeans or slacks then change to workout pants then change back? Who does that?!





This leggings are not pants thing is so ridiculous....some people have a body that they can pull it off while the majority don't and I suspect many of those are the one with the leggings aren't pants issue. By definition of pants, they are pants. Lol.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I'd much rather look like Kendall than I would Kim or Khloe anyday Going to the gym or not I dunno, but she's built really cute.


----------



## ByeKitty

berrydiva said:


> So what are you supposed to do when you leave the gym or going to the gym? Put on jeans or slacks then change to workout pants then change back? Who does that?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This leggings are not pants thing is so ridiculous....some people have a body that they can pull it off while the majority don't and I suspect many of those are the one with the leggings aren't pants issue. By definition of pants, they are pants. Lol.



Well I think over the past 2 years or so it's become the norm to have gym pants that are so tight they're practically leggings - which I don't think is cute or flattering on anybody.


----------



## sabrunka

berrydiva said:


> So what are you supposed to do when you leave the gym or going to the gym? Put on jeans or slacks then change to workout pants then change back? Who does that?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This leggings are not pants thing is so ridiculous....some people have a body that they can pull it off while the majority don't and I suspect many of those are the one with the leggings aren't pants issue. By definition of pants, they are pants. Lol.




Girl, I agree... I wear leggings as pants.  As long as they aren't transparent, then to me, they are pants.  Tights/pantyhose are transparent, therefore, not pants.  There IS a difference.  Now, I do wear tops that cover most of my bum when I wear leggings, but if I am exercising, I don't care if my bum is covered or not.


----------



## berrydiva

ByeKitty said:


> Well I think over the past 2 years or so it's become the norm to have gym pants that are so tight they're practically leggings - which I don't think is cute or flattering on anybody.



Huh? Gym pants has been some sort of spandex tight legging pant since the 70s. Disco pants were essentially what is now jeggings.


----------



## Ms.parker123

Those definitely are gym pants! You can see the nike logo on them. Leggings wouldn't have that and they would have a little more sheer in them.
I think she has the body to pull her outfit off, now if it was Khloe or Kim....... hell no!


----------



## ByeKitty

berrydiva said:


> Huh? Gym pants has been some sort of spandex tight legging pant since the 70s. Disco pants were essentially what is now jeggings.



Maybe it's just where I live, but here they were always wider, made of a cotton blend rather than spandex. I only recall cycling pants to be tight.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Definitely Nike Fit. Which I absolutely love how they fit and have worn to and from the gym and make r even to breakfast. *shrugs*

Her and her friend are dressed like they are going to two different places [emoji23]


----------



## NYCBelle

Sasha2012 said:


> Tumblr
> 
> Kendall and Hailey Baldwin in Beverly Hills. (August 11)



she looks great. Let's be happy there's not a kamel toe in sight


----------



## Brandless

ByeKitty said:


> Maybe it's just where I live, but here they were always wider, made of a cotton blend rather than spandex. I only recall cycling pants to be tight.




Nowadays workout or gym pants and tops are usually made of polyester/Lycra blend that have been treated to wick moisture (branded as duo dry, drifit, etc). Most are skin tight but stretchy, definitively more compression than everyday leggings. Cotton does not wick  moisture well and you'll end up dripping wet after an intense workout. Some use it for yoga and the pants for the latter may be looser.


----------



## berrydiva

sabrunka said:


> Girl, I agree... I wear leggings as pants.  As long as they aren't transparent, then to me, they are pants.  Tights/pantyhose are transparent, therefore, not pants.  There IS a difference.  Now, I do wear tops that cover most of my bum when I wear leggings, but if I am exercising, I don't care if my bum is covered or not.


Same here. I bust my butt in the gym...if I run errands or go to lunch after and still have on gym pants, oh well.


----------



## dangerouscurves

This thread has come full circle with the leggings are not pants conversation. For me still leggings are not pants.


----------



## AECornell

Leggings are definitely not pants. Cover your hooha and your butt. Long shirts/tanks/dresses are ok with leggings. Not tshirts and crop tops.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Thingofbeauty said:


> Your work is DONE!???!
> 
> B1TCH, you never STARTED!


----------



## berrydiva

I find this argument so comical and interesting because there's clearly some psychology behind it which fails me...so do you guys cover your butt/hooha when wearing jeans or any other fitted pant? What about a fitted pencil skirt? Or any other fitted bottom.....


....so strange (to me).


----------



## ByeKitty

berrydiva said:


> I find this argument so comical and interesting because there's clearly some psychology behind it which fails me...so do you guys cover your butt/hooha when wearing jeans or any other fitted pant? What about a fitted pencil skirt? Or any other fitted bottom.....
> 
> 
> ....so strange (to me).


Leggings fall more in the "underwear" category to me, like tights


----------



## AECornell

It has to do with the thin-ness of the fabric. Leggings are generally very thin and therefore you can see a lot more of your body. Jeans are thick, you can't see through them, you're not getting definition of that area like leggings.

I don't think it's comical. I don't really give it much thought. Pants are pants and leggings are not. Kind of not much else to it. 



berrydiva said:


> I find this argument so comical and interesting because there's clearly some psychology behind it which fails me...so do you guys cover your butt/hooha when wearing jeans or any other fitted pant? What about a fitted pencil skirt? Or any other fitted bottom.....
> 
> 
> ....so strange (to me).


----------



## berrydiva

ByeKitty said:


> Leggings fall more in the "underwear" category to me, like tights


Ahhhhhhh Ok. That makes sense. I definitely don't lump them into that category...they're like lounge clothes/active wear to me. But then again, I don't buy cheap sheer/thin ones so I have no  real issue with them.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

If I looked like Kendall, I'd wear whatever I wanted, wherever I wanted. Khloe and Kim on the other hand, forget about it!


----------



## maddie66

berrydiva said:


> Same here. I bust my butt in the gym...if I run errands or go to lunch after and still have on gym pants, oh well.




Same here!  I pretty much make it a mission not to wear pants with zippers on weekends -- unless they're jeggings.  And I am waayyyy older than Kendall!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I only like leggings as pants. I think it looks stupid when people where them like tights under dresses. No offense to anybody who does that.


----------



## ByeKitty

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I only like leggings as pants. I think it looks stupid when people where them like tights under dresses. No offense to anybody who does that.



I prefer tights but whenever I wear leggings I pair them with socks and boots, not open shoes!


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I only like leggings as pants. I think it looks stupid when people where them like tights under dresses. *No offense to anybody who does that.*


You say this while I look at your profile pic.


----------



## bisousx

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I only like leggings as pants. I think it looks stupid when people where them like tights under dresses. No offense to anybody who does that.



Same. Reminds me of this meme.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> *I only like leggings as pants. I think it looks stupid when people where them like tights under dresses.* No offense to anybody who does that.




Agreed.

If you're leggings are sheer you're probably buying cheap ones or maybe you should size up  I don't own any leggings that are sheer.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

*EXCLUSIVE: Kylie Jenner and Tyga Stay at &#8216;Girls Gone Wild&#8217; House During Mexico Vacation -- See the Pics*


http://www.etonline.com/news/169815_kylie_jenner_rocks_corn_rows_mexico_jet_skis_with_tyga/


----------



## chowlover2

Coach Lover Too said:


> *EXCLUSIVE: Kylie Jenner and Tyga Stay at Girls Gone Wild House During Mexico Vacation -- See the Pics*
> 
> 
> http://www.etonline.com/news/169815_kylie_jenner_rocks_corn_rows_mexico_jet_skis_with_tyga/




Probably discussing her sex tape with Joe Francis!


----------



## littlerock

Oryx816 said:


> ^ I like how they say she is "on holiday" as if she is otherwise working.  When is she not "on holiday"?  Her entire existence is a holiday!  She couldn't even manage to go to high school so she could have more "holiday" time.
> 
> Oh, and she looks awful.



 So true!


----------



## DiorT

chowlover2 said:


> Probably discussing her sex tape with Joe Francis!




OMG>..lol


----------



## twinkle.tink

berrydiva said:


> *The top looks like it could be a sports bra*....I kind of like it. Go to high end gyms and you'll see women with all types of *fancy sexy sports bras* especially the women with the bodies to pull it off.  Well usually people put their jewelry back on after so that could be the case....who knows.  *I've seen people workout with jewelry on before.* Just saying she doesn't look odd to me for someone living in LA or Miami or ATL and going to the gym. I definitely see it here in NYC too.



Definitely true in the Bay Area as well. I continually feel 'under dressed' at that studio I attend. Which is why I asked Lou for the ID  And yes, almost every single woman wears their jewelry. 

We even have trunk shows for the new collections



berrydiva said:


> So what are you supposed to do when you leave the gym or going to the gym? Put on jeans or slacks then change to workout pants then change back? Who does that?!


No one! At least in my area. In almost two years of attending the same studio, I have witnessed one...yes, ONE person change, one single time at the studio. 



berrydiva said:


> *This leggings are not pants thing is so ridiculous....some people have a body that they can pull it off while the majority don't and I suspect many of those are the one with the leggings aren't pants issue. By definition of pants, they are pants. Lol*.






sabrunka said:


> Girl, I agree... I wear leggings as pants.  *As long as they aren't transparent, then to me, they are pants*.  Tights/pantyhose are transparent, therefore, not pants.  There IS a difference.  Now, I do wear tops that cover most of my bum when I wear leggings, but if I am exercising, I don't care if my bum is covered or not.





berrydiva said:


> I find this argument so comical and interesting because there's clearly some psychology behind it which fails me...*so do you guys cover your butt/hooha when wearing jeans or any other fitted pant?* What about a fitted pencil skirt? Or any other fitted bottom.....
> 
> 
> ....so strange (to me).







maddie66 said:


> Same here!  I pretty much make it a mission not to wear pants with zippers on weekends -- unless they're jeggings.  And I am waayyyy older than Kendall!





CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I only like leggings as pants. I think it looks stupid when people where them like tights under dresses. No offense to anybody who does that.





AECornell said:


> It has to do with the thin-ness of the fabric. Leggings are generally very thin and therefore you can see a lot more of your body. Jeans are thick, you can't see through them, you're not getting definition of that area like leggings.
> 
> I don't think it's comical. I don't really give it much thought. Pants are pants and leggings are not. Kind of not much else to it.






LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> *If you're leggings are sheer you're probably buying cheap ones or maybe you should size up  I don't own any leggings that are sheer*.



None of my leggings are sheer; even the cotton ones. I love the ones that are like $4 from F21. So comfy and not sheer, at least not on me.




Coach Lover Too said:


> If I looked like Kendall, *I'd wear whatever I wanted, wherever I wanted.* Khloe and Kim on the other hand, forget about it!



This! I was obese for twenty years. After losing 160 pounds, and being in better shape than I have my entire dang life...I am going to wear what ever in the hell I want! Even if I am almost 50! 



bisousx said:


> Same. Reminds me of this meme.










This whole discussion boggles my mind, as well!
I am sure area and exposure are a big part.

60-70% of women I see on a daily basis are wearing leggings/work out pants/yoga pants and sports bras & tanks every single day. Some are on their way to and from exercise, a big percentage probably are not. 

The trunk shows I mentioned before even self identify as: 
Workout/leisure/casual wear.

As I was typing this Lou ID it for me....thank you! Thank you! Thank you!
It is so going on my birthday list...yes, my 48th! What does Swanky say...IDGAF!


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> Probably discussing her sex tape with Joe Francis!


 
 You are so wrong for that


----------



## Sassys

Oryx816 said:


> ^ I like how they say she is "on holiday" as if she is otherwise working.  When is she not "on holiday"?  Her entire existence is a holiday!  She couldn't even manage to go to high school so she could have more "holiday" time.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Coach Lover Too said:


> If I looked like Kendall, I'd wear whatever I wanted, wherever I wanted. Khloe and Kim on the other hand, forget about it!



Me too.

Although frankly, I don't think I'd be inclined to walking around with my tummy exposed. I'm kind of priss though.


----------



## berrydiva

twinkle.tink said:


> This! I was obese for twenty years. After losing 160 pounds, and being in better shape than I have my entire dang life...I am going to wear what ever in the hell I want! Even if I am almost 50!
> 
> As I was typing this Lou ID it for me....thank you! Thank you! Thank you!
> It is so going on my birthday list...yes, my 48th! What does Swanky say...IDGAF!



And make sure you're doing your "I know I'm bad" walk while rocking the sh*t out of it!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think Kendall has a cute shape, but I've seen enough cameltoe from this family to last me a lifetime!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

DC-Cutie said:


> I think Kendall has a cute shape, but I've seen enough cameltoe from this family to last me a lifetime!



Khloe's got the camel foot in the family.


----------



## knasarae

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> If you're leggings are sheer you're probably buying cheap ones or maybe you should size up  I don't own any leggings that are sheer.



Yea my leggings aren't sheer either.  I live in leggings when I'm not at work... I go hard in the gym so I can do so.  But I do so with no camel toe or sheerness.  I agree, I see girls rocking "sheer" leggings but they are either cheap/thin or too tight (usually)


----------



## roses5682

knasarae said:


> Yea my leggings aren't sheer either.  I live in leggings when I'm not at work... I go hard in the gym so I can do so.  But I do so with no camel toe or sheerness.  I agree, I see girls rocking "sheer" leggings but they are either cheap/thin or too tight (usually)




I second the abundance of too tight leggings. I see that all the time.


----------



## Sasha2012

*Kylie Jenner Bikini Pics -- Legally Hot in Mexico (PHOTOS)*

Kylie Jenner left the country after celebrating her 18th birthday to frolic on the beach in Mexico with her pal Pia Mia. 

These shots reveal a whole lot of her Jenner-Karadashian assets -- and are way less creepy today than they were last week. Don't worry ... Pia's also 18.

Enjoy, guilt-free!

http://www.tmz.com/2015/08/12/kylie-jenner-bikini-mexico/#ixzz3ieF2oedP


----------



## Encore Hermes

They look like all the rest of the staged K pics


----------



## michie

Her lower half looks different in each pic.


----------



## glamourous1098

I didn't know 90s bikini bottoms were back.  Also those cornrows look so stupid on her.


----------



## Swanky

^^yes and ^yes
I thought same, why is she hiking those bottoms up like she's about to do aerobics?  And her od does look different every time. . .

Pia has a darling figure though IMO.


----------



## Swanky

tmz.com




















http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## michie

She and Tyga look so relieved and relaxed now lol.


----------



## *spoiled*

Kylie's body looks exactly like Kim's but on a smaller scale.  They must go to the same Dr.  SMH its a shame how young she is and how much work she has had done.


----------



## bussbuss

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> tmz.com
> ll-media.tmz.com/2015/08/12/kylie-jenner-birthday-inside-photos-0129-480w.jpg
> ll-media.tmz.com/2015/08/12/kylie-jenner-birthday-inside-photos-0135-480w.jpg
> ll-media.tmz.com/2015/08/12/kylie-jenner-birthday-inside-photos-0136-480w.jpgll-media.tmz.com/2015/08/12/kylie-jenner-birthday-inside-photos-0118-480w.jpgll-media.tmz.com/2015/08/12/kylie-jenner-birthday-inside-photos-0120-480w.jpg
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Seems like the boobs will fall off of she doesnt hold them....SMH


----------



## Sasha2012

She has already had two parties to celebrate her 18th birthday.

But Kylie Jenner is not done with the festivities just yet.

On Wednesday her big sister Kendall Jenner and BFF Hailey Baldwin were spotted at Los Angeles International Airport.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-meet-birthday-girl-Kylie.html#ixzz3iehGmDNy


----------



## ByeKitty

*spoiled* said:


> Kylie's body looks exactly like Kim's but on a smaller scale.  They must go to the same Dr.  SMH its a shame how young she is and how much work she has had done.



IDK, I do think they naturally have wide-ish hips... Kim was always a little wider than Kourtney, and Kylie seems to have a similar build- maybe taller. I don't think she's had butt augmentation, and I hope she's learned from her sister. But I will not bet my money on it because so far she seems like a PS enthusiast.


----------



## ByeKitty

Sasha2012 said:


> She has already had two parties to celebrate her 18th birthday.
> 
> But Kylie Jenner is not done with the festivities just yet.
> 
> On Wednesday her big sister Kendall Jenner and BFF Hailey Baldwin were spotted at Los Angeles International Airport.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-meet-birthday-girl-Kylie.html#ixzz3iehGmDNy



Kendall looks hungover here


----------



## bisousx

Her butt looks augmented to me.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall Jenner appeared to show her love for Beatles rocker John Lennon thanks to her graphic T-shirt.

The 19-year-old, who was seen partying up a storm at sister Kylies 18th birthday celebrations this wekeend, showed her appreciation to the late British star as she arrived in Los Angeles on Tuesday morning.

Turning heads as she sauntered through the terminals at LAX, the beautiful model hid behind a stylish pair of shades, which were similar to Lennons signature glasses.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...18th-birthday-celebrations.html#ixzz3iejyQerI


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Kendall looking a bit rough. Hailey looks so much like the Hadid sisters. Kylie's hair looks stupid.


----------



## Sasha2012

Jenner holidays just like her too. 

The teen, who just celebrated her 18th birthday on Monday, jetted to Joe Francis' private estate Casa Aramara in Mexico to continue the festivities with some beach and poolside frolics.

Kylie appeared to be modeling herself on her 34-year-old half sibling wearing a high-cut bikini which showed off her ample curves. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ities-pals-Mexican-getaway.html#ixzz3iegCkqWt


----------



## Sassys

Brian has the best travel life.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Why do these girls want to look like Bratz dolls...


----------



## usmcwifey

She honestly looks like a mini Kim here which is funny because they didn't look alike before all the ps ...[emoji15]poor girl


----------



## Sassys

Is it just me or does it look like she has makeup on her butt?


----------



## ByeKitty

Sassys said:


> Brian has the best travel life.



I almost envy Brian Prahl... He made his job out of taking staged bikini pics.


----------



## michie

OMG...#icant with all the photoshop. If her body were sliced any more, it would have a label saying "Sara Lee" on it...


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> Brian has the best travel life.



Yes, he does.  But he also has lots of post work to do on the photos.


----------



## lovemysavior

Sasha2012 said:


> She has already had two parties to celebrate her 18th birthday.
> 
> But Kylie Jenner is not done with the festivities just yet.
> 
> On Wednesday her big sister Kendall Jenner and BFF Hailey Baldwin were spotted at Los Angeles International Airport.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-meet-birthday-girl-Kylie.html#ixzz3iehGmDNy



I have those overalls that Kendall is wearing. ..they're from Forever21.


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> *Kylie Jenner Bikini Pics -- Legally Hot in Mexico (PHOTOS)*
> 
> Kylie Jenner left the country after celebrating her 18th birthday to frolic on the beach in Mexico with her pal Pia Mia.
> 
> These shots reveal a whole lot of her Jenner-Karadashian assets -- and are way less creepy today than they were last week. Don't worry ... Pia's also 18.
> 
> Enjoy, guilt-free!
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2015/08/12/kylie-jenner-bikini-mexico/#ixzz3ieF2oedP



Ack! Look at the size difference between Kylie and her friend's thighs etc!!!! If she was smart (LOL!!!!!!!!), she wouldn't allow herself to be photographed near a girl who looks like that in a bikini.  Also, I think that Kylie bought herself  an entry level "Kim" $ss.


----------



## wildblood

The @ss gene kicked in!


----------



## Queenpixie

bad photoshop between the legs ......and hips


----------



## Queenpixie

uuugh


----------



## Ranaya

Queenpixie said:


> bad photoshop between the legs ......and hips


Lol that'embarrassing, why would they do that
The hips one isn't so noticeable though? Or is it only me?


----------



## Sasha2012

She spent her first day in Mexico soaking up the sun with pal Pia Mia.

But the party really got started for Kylie Jenner on Wednesday as she was joined by sister Kendall and Hailey Baldwin at the luxurious Punta Mita resort.

The 18-year-old reality star - who celebrated her birthday on Monday - took a boat out with her friends as well as boyfriend Tyga, 25. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...estivities-continue-Mexico.html#ixzz3ig02mxUw


----------



## pukasonqo

kylie has a nice figure, why does she feel the need to mess with it?


----------



## Sasha2012

They have no doubt been anticipating her milestone year.

So it comes as no surprise that Kylie Jenner and her close friend Tyga have been celebrating the momentous occasion for the past few days.

The newly-turned 18-year-old was spotted aboard a private boat at Joe Francis' private estate Casa Aramara in Punta Mita, Mexico on Wednesday with the 25-year-old rapper.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...kini-joined-boyfriend-Tyga.html#ixzz3ig5IVzvJ


----------



## dangerouscurves

Tyga really does look like The Simpsons cartoon of himself if that's even possible. Like, he'll go the the Simpsons app, upload his own picture and it comes out exactly looking like his original self.


----------



## JessicaKate89

twinkle.tink said:


> Definitely a work out outfit.
> 
> I like Kendall's top!
> 
> A little low cut, but that could be handled. I love the back!
> 
> 
> 
> ....Lou?




It's Zachary the label


----------



## JessicaKate89

VickyB said:


> Ack! Look at the size difference between Kylie and her friend's thighs etc!!!! If she was smart (LOL!!!!!!!!), she wouldn't allow herself to be photographed near a girl who looks like that in a bikini.  Also, I think that Kylie bought herself  an entry level "Kim" $ss.




Yeah Kylies huge. 

Team thick thighs.


----------



## Oryx816

What a motley crew they have here.  Tyga, still revolting.


----------



## ByeKitty

Oooh how "candid" those pictures are, taken from afar with a big lense... Hey Kris, you don't have us fooled!


----------



## Queenpixie

Ranaya said:


> Lol that'embarrassing, why would they do that
> The hips one isn't so noticeable though? Or is it only me?



its wider by centimeters and smoothed.. its subtle but I notice it. Especially if you compare the white bikini "candids" .. as brian didnt capture it


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Sasha2012 said:


> She spent her first day in Mexico soaking up the sun with pal Pia Mia.
> 
> But the party really got started for Kylie Jenner on Wednesday as she was joined by sister Kendall and Hailey Baldwin at the luxurious Punta Mita resort.
> 
> The 18-year-old reality star - who celebrated her birthday on Monday - took a boat out with her friends as well as boyfriend Tyga, 25.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...estivities-continue-Mexico.html#ixzz3ig02mxUw



Look at Joe Francis checking her out *dry heave*. Sizing her up for his next *Famehoes gone Wild" video.


----------



## Oryx816

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Look at Joe Francis checking her out *dry heave*. Sizing her up for his next *Famehoes gone Wild" video.




Yes, how repulsive.....


----------



## Jikena

Kendall looks so thin in the picture where they're jumping in the water, she looks 12, scary... 

Kylie's body looks good in those pics (even though it's not her real body lol). I like big thights/hips.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

VickyB said:


> Ack! Look at the size difference between Kylie and her friend's thighs etc!!!! If she was smart (LOL!!!!!!!!), she wouldn't allow herself to be photographed near a girl who looks like that in a bikini.  *Also, I think that Kylie bought herself  an entry level "Kim" $ss.*



I think you're right! I thought that too!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

dangerouscurves said:


> Tyga really does look like The Simpsons cartoon of himself if that's even possible. Like, he'll go the the Simpsons app, upload his own picture and it comes out exactly looking like his original self.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Well Both girls have great butts (even if it's surgically enhanced) kylie has a knockout Bod. Comparing her to the other girls on the boat her body is rockin. It looks like tyga and Joe are having an eye candy festival.  Gross.


----------



## berrydiva

VickyB said:


> Ack! Look at the size difference between Kylie and her friend's thighs etc!!!! If she was smart (LOL!!!!!!!!), she wouldn't allow herself to be photographed near a girl who looks like that in a bikini.  Also, I think that Kylie bought herself  an entry level "Kim" $ss.




There's nothing wrong with Kylie's thighs. Then when women develop body image issue folks think something's wrong with the her.


----------



## PrincessGina

Is it just those 2 guys with a boat full of teen girls?


----------



## berrydiva

JessicaKate89 said:


> Yeah Kylies huge.
> 
> Team thick thighs.




Kylie's thighs are huge?!  Smh.


----------



## ByeKitty

VickyB said:


> Ack! *Look at the size difference between Kylie and her friend's thighs etc!!!! If she was smart (LOL!!!!!!!!), she wouldn't allow herself to be photographed near a girl who looks like that in a bikini. * Also, I think that Kylie bought herself  an entry level "Kim" $ss.


I'm not here to body shame, but... dare I say, I thought the exact opposite.



berrydiva said:


> Kylie's thighs are huge?!  Smh.


They really aren't huge. Next to Kendall or that Pia Mia chick they look shapely.


----------



## lulu212121

I get a creepy Uncle Joe vibe. Barf!


----------



## Oryx816

It is disconcerting to say the least when a young girl who has been 18 for three days immediately goes on a vacation with Joe Francis.  It does not bode well for what is ahead my friends...


----------



## summer2815

Kylie's body is AMAZING!  I wish I could look like that!


----------



## berrydiva

PrincessGina said:


> Is it just those 2 guys with a boat full of teen girls?



I see 3...Joe, Tyga and a guy with blond hair.


----------



## AECornell

For girls that are young like them, attention from older guys is what makes them feel good. Makes them think they're not seen as kids and are "sexy." It's creepy on the guys part, but the girls aren't really doing anything more than other girls their age, they're just being photographed doing it. Hopefully they grow out of it before they do something stupid.


----------



## sabrunka

VickyB said:


> Ack! Look at the size difference between Kylie and her friend's thighs etc!!!! If she was smart (LOL!!!!!!!!), she wouldn't allow herself to be photographed near a girl who looks like that in a bikini.  Also, I think that Kylie bought herself  an entry level "Kim" $ss.



Wait.. I hope you're kidding about this? If not, I feel repulsed for you.  How can you body shame someone like that? Shes small compared to the average american woman, and according to you, people shouldn't take photos with friends if their friends are skinnier? Um, what?


----------



## Swanky

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Look at Joe Francis checking her out *dry heave*. Sizing her up for his next *Famehoes gone Wild" video.



Yasss, I was about to say same!!

And her constantly hiking up the sides of her bikini is like Khloe's hands in her hair all the time.


----------



## bunnyr

sabrunka said:


> Wait.. I hope you're kidding about this? If not, I feel repulsed for you.  How can you body shame someone like that? Shes small compared to the average american woman, and according to you, people shouldn't take photos with friends if their friends are skinnier? Um, what?




I don't think she meant it that way..? On another note the "average American" whether someone labels as small or not.... Is the majority that has over weight related health issues, and that isn't good.


----------



## sabrunka

bunnyr said:


> I don't think she meant it that way..? On another note the "average American" whether someone labels as small or not.... Is the majority that has over weight related health issues, and that isn't good.



I hope not, as it just comes off as very degrading and unfortunate if it was meant in the way that I read it.  Kylie is small, probably a size 6 at max, so with that I don't understand why several people keep commenting about her thighs.


----------



## berrydiva

AECornell said:


> For girls that are young like them, attention from older guys is what makes them feel good. Makes them think they're not seen as kids and are "sexy." It's creepy on the guys part, but the girls aren't really doing anything more than other girls their age, they're just being photographed doing it. Hopefully they grow out of it before they do something stupid.



Dating Tyga isn't stupid enough?


----------



## Swanky

Unfortunately, there's body shaming in most threads here, especially the Kardashian/Jenner ones.
I mentioned it in Katie Holmes thread a few days ago.


----------



## maddie66

Oryx816 said:


> It is disconcerting to say the least when a young girl who has been 18 for three days immediately goes on a vacation with Joe Francis.  It does not bode well for what is ahead my friends...




We've known for a long time that Kylie does not have the world's best parents, but this is a new low even for them.


----------



## berrydiva

sabrunka said:


> I hope not, as it just comes off as very degrading and unfortunate if it was meant in the way that I read it.  Kylie is small, probably a size 6 at max, so with that I don't understand why several people keep commenting about her thighs.



Que the "it's my opinion" comments in 5, 4, 3....


----------



## sabrunka

berrydiva said:


> Que the "it's my opinion" comments in 5, 4, 3....



Lol, oh yah, I sometimes forget about those little things called "opinions" .  I have to learn deal with all of them.  Not accept them, but at least deal haha.


----------



## Jayne1

VickyB said:


> Ack! Look at the size difference between Kylie and her friend's thighs etc!!!! If she was smart (LOL!!!!!!!!), she wouldn't allow herself to be photographed near a girl who looks like that in a bikini.  Also, I think that Kylie bought herself  an entry level "Kim" $ss.



Are we talking about her tiny friend with boobs? Because she looks scrawny next to Kylie, who has a very healthy and shapely body, to my eye.

Is Kylie's personal pap only photoshopping her and not the friends around her?  



ByeKitty said:


> Oooh how "candid" those pictures are, taken from afar with a big lense... Hey Kris, you don't have us fooled!



Everyone is posing for their candids!


----------



## Brandless

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Yasss, I was about to say same!!
> 
> And her constantly hiking up the sides of her bikini is like Khloe's hands in her hair all the time.




Yes, why is she always tugging on her bikini? And that white bikini top is not very flattering, looks like a sack.


----------



## berrydiva

Brandless said:


> Yes, why is she always tugging on her bikini? .


Because she knows that men like looking at women tug up the sides of their skimpy bikini bottom. She knows sex sells and the Kardashians have made themselves the product....girlfriend has a mortgage to maintain.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

pukasonqo said:


> kylie has a nice figure, why does she feel the need to mess with it?




The million dollar question. And why did skinny little Pia feel the need to get those bolt on boobs. Only 18 and already manufactured. Makes me sad how uncomfortable all these young girls are with themselves and how desperate for attention from deadbeat rappers and a freaking pornographer they are. So many young girls out there effing with their faces and their bodies. I wonder if they regret it when they're older or if they just continue down the rabbit hole.


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> The million dollar question. And why did skinny little Pia feel the need to get those bolt on boobs. Only 18 and already manufactured. Makes me sad how uncomfortable all these young girls are with themselves and how desperate for attention from deadbeat rappers and a freaking pornographer they are. So many young girls out there effing with their faces and their bodies. I wonder if they regret it when they're older or if they just continue down the rabbit hole.


They spend a lot of time looking at people filter and fix and photoshop themselves and they try to mimi. I agree that it's sad these girls, already going through awkward stages, are so uncomfortable with themselves at such a young age.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> The million dollar question. And why did skinny little Pia feel the need to get those bolt on boobs. *Only 18 and already manufactured. Makes me sad how uncomfortable all these young girls are with themselves and how desperate for attention from deadbeat rappers and a freaking pornographer they are. So many young girls out there effing with their faces and their bodies.* I wonder if they regret it when they're older or if they just continue down the rabbit hole.



Yes, it's very sad.


----------



## whimsic

Kendull needs to pull those Bikini bottoms out of her ***. She's trying too hard.  And she looks stupid,


----------



## tweegy

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Look at Joe Francis checking her out *dry heave*. Sizing her up for his next *Famehoes gone Wild" video.



Right! He doesn't look shady at all partying on a yacht with a bunch of teeny boppers..


----------



## AECornell

That's innocent stupidity. I'm thinking more of drug overdose, sex tape, getting pregnant, etc. Things you can just run from.



berrydiva said:


> Dating Tyga isn't stupid enough?


----------



## CeeJay

AECornell said:


> That's innocent stupidity. I'm thinking more of drug overdose, sex tape, getting pregnant, etc. Things you can just run from.



While I agree with what you are saying, this is where it's really sad that neither her parents or older sisters have jumped in to dissuade her from her innocent stupidity.  As the youngest of 3, while I may have bristled from being told not to do something, it would make me think about the situation.


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> Kendall Jenner appeared to show her love for Beatles rocker John Lennon thanks to her graphic T-shirt.
> 
> The 19-year-old, who was seen partying up a storm at sister Kylies 18th birthday celebrations this wekeend, showed her appreciation to the late British star as she arrived in Los Angeles on Tuesday morning.
> 
> Turning heads as she sauntered through the terminals at LAX, the beautiful model hid behind a stylish pair of shades, which were similar to Lennons signature glasses.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...18th-birthday-celebrations.html#ixzz3iejyQerI



Ugh. Does she even know what band he was a member of?


----------



## ByeKitty

tweegy said:


> Right! He doesn't look shady at all partying on a yacht with a bunch of teeny boppers..



Is there a time in history where Joe Francis didn't look shady?


----------



## Sassys

AECornell said:


> For girls that are young like them, attention from older guys is what makes them feel good. Makes them think they're not seen as kids and are "sexy." It's creepy on the guys part, but the girls aren't really doing anything more than other girls their age, they're just being photographed doing it. Hopefully they grow out of it before they do something stupid.


 
I bet my last dollar, Kylie is already doing stupid things like sleeping with Tyga. No way a man his age, is not having sex with her (and has been for awhile now).


----------



## Sassys

Why the hell is Joe Francis hanging out with a bunch of teenagers? Doesn't he have a wife and two babies? Why is his wife allowing such foolishness.

I can only imagine what these kids are doing in Mexico where things are not illegal.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Sassys said:


> I bet my last dollar, Kylie is already doing stupid things like sleeping with Tyga. No way a man his age, is not having sex with her (and has been for awhile now).




I'm just hoping she's smart enough not to get pregnant and let Tyga bleed her dry for the next 18 years.


----------



## QU33NR3MI

Sassys said:


> Why the hell is Joe Francis hanging out with a bunch of teenagers? Doesn't he have a wife and two babies? Why is his wife allowing such foolishness.
> 
> I can only imagine what these kids are doing in Mexico where things are not illegal.



his wife is in her twenties herself


----------



## ByeKitty

Sassys said:


> Why the hell is Joe Francis hanging out with a bunch of teenagers? Doesn't he have a wife and two babies? Why is his wife allowing such foolishness.



He's working on his next project, doll! "Barely legal - Featuringggggggg! Jenners and Baldwins!!!!!"

As for his wife... she won his "Girls Gone Wild: Search for the Hottest Girl in America" contest, that's how they met. She probably understands the appeal of this.


----------



## Sassys

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I'm just hoping she's smart enough not to get pregnant and let Tyga bleed her dry for the next 18 years.


 
If she gets pregnant, mommy will simply make an appointment to have it taken care of. Kylie strikes me as one of those chicks that uses abortions as birth control. She also strikes me as one of those girls who won't take the pill, for risk of gaining weight and getting fat.


----------



## berrydiva

AECornell said:


> That's innocent stupidity. I'm thinking more of drug overdose, sex tape, getting pregnant, etc. Things you can just run from.



Well you kind of don't just start doing drugs or randomly fall into a sex tape or get pregnant without having sex....she lacks guidance which is evident by her being allowed to date a man who's 26 while she was 17...that lack of guidance is what leads to the other things that you can't run from. And, like Sassy said there's really no reason for a man that age to hang with a teen unless he's already having sex with her.


----------



## QU33NR3MI

Sassys said:


> If she gets pregnant, mommy will simply make an appointment to have it taken care of. Kylie strikes me as one of those chicks that uses abortions as birth control. She also strikes me as one of those girls who won't take the pill, for risk of gaining weight and getting fat.


maybe its just me. but kylies @$$ doesnt look "huge" in those bikini pix.. she def has to wear some kind of undergarment to make her butt appear larger..  it just looks wide,


----------



## TinksDelite

Whose yacht is that? I only ask because it's from Wilmington DE (my home town/state).


----------



## berrydiva

TinksDelite said:


> Whose yacht is that? I only ask because it's from Wilmington DE (my home town/state).


Probably Joe Francis'


----------



## TinksDelite

berrydiva said:


> Probably Joe Francis'


 
Yep.. and I'd bet it's registered under his corporation. Incorporating out of Delaware has huge tax benefits.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Yasss, I was about to say same!!
> 
> And her constantly hiking up the sides of her bikini is like Khloe's hands in her hair all the time.





Brandless said:


> Yes, why is she always tugging on her bikini? And that white bikini top is not very flattering, looks like a sack.



She seems to always be doing things to make her legs longer, like all those super high waisted jeans, and hiking up the sides of the bikini.

Maybe she feels like her legs look short compared to Kendall's?  But frankly, whose wouldn't?


----------



## Freckles1

Brandless said:


> Yes, why is she always tugging on her bikini? And that white bikini top is not very flattering, looks like a sack.




Awful awful awful!!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

lanasyogamama said:


> She seems to always be doing things to make her legs longer, like all those super high waisted jeans, and hiking up the sides of the bikini.
> 
> Maybe she feels like her legs look short compared to Kendall's?  But frankly, whose wouldn't?




Yeah, I have stubby legs and a small waist. High waisted pants and high cut bikinis are more flattering on me.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Kylie is far from fat but I do think her hips and thighs look larger than before which leads me to believe there's been some visits to the dr. Apparently she likes the way her sister looks.
Stayed tuned for Kimmie Part Deux.


----------



## CeeJay

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> The million dollar question. And why did skinny little Pia feel the need to get those bolt on boobs. Only 18 and already manufactured. Makes me sad how uncomfortable all these young girls are with themselves and how desperate for attention from deadbeat rappers and a freaking pornographer they are. So many young girls out there effing with their faces and their bodies. I wonder if they regret it when they're older or if they just continue down the rabbit hole.



This is one of the things that I really hate about living in Southern California.  The skinny, bullet boobs look is pandemic out here .. even the young girls (especially those in any way involved in "the biz").  I laughed the other day when there was another DM article about how so many women in the UK are having their implants taken out due to complications or just tired of lugging all that weight around!  Not out here .. 

And, as far as as they get older .. same issue, and these are the ones that truly frighten me with their overplumped lips, cheeks, etc.  They look horrific, and I oftentimes wonder what the husbands must think about them looking like that.  Who knows? .. maybe the husband doesn't care because he's moved on with a younger "plastic" Barbie.  Very, very, very sad ..


----------



## michie

Coach Lover Too said:


> Kylie is far from fat but I do think her hips and thighs look larger than before which leads me to believe there's been some visits to the dr. Apparently she likes the way her sister looks.
> Stayed tuned for Kimmie Part Deux.



I was thinking this, too. Something about the way her hips and thighs look compared to the rest of her body seems suspect to me.


----------



## CeeJay

michie said:


> I was thinking this, too. Something about the way her hips and thighs look compared to the rest of her body seems suspect to me.



Yeah .. certainly not like the chick is working in an office all day and can therefore subscribe to the "secretarial" spread (as we used to call it .. and there are plenty of other similarly named spreads .. so no attempt to trash secretaries here!)


----------



## Ladybug09

michie said:


> Her lower half looks different in each pic.





*spoiled* said:


> Kylie's body looks exactly like Kim's but on a smaller scale.  They must go to the same Dr.  SMH its a shame how young she is and how much work she has had done.





bisousx said:


> Her butt looks augmented to me.



Yep, she's definitely modifying her body.



summer2815 said:


> Kylie's body is AMAZING!  I wish I could look like that!


You CAN! Just go to your local PS!


----------



## NicolesCloset

How is it that these girls know this joe guy?  I'm curious.  He was girls gone wild. What does he Do now


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

NicolesCloset said:


> How is it that these girls know this joe guy?  I'm curious.  He was girls gone wild. What does he Do now




The kardashians have been staying at his house for years.


----------



## Sasha2012

She may be the birthday girl, but Kylie Jenner's swimsuit collection has by far blown her gal pals' out of the water.

The 18-year-old put on a very bold display on Thursday afternoon as she slipped into a preciously high-cut hot pink swimsuit; leaving little to the imagination about her Kardashian-inherited curves.  

Kylie, with the words 'Body Glove' emblazoned across her ample chest, enjoyed something of a Baywatch moment as she walked up the golden sands of Casa Aramara beach in Mexico.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...licking-Casa-Aramara-beach.html#ixzz3iizAs5Rq


----------



## NicolesCloset

Def a 90s Baywatch vibe.  She pulls it off somehow imo


----------



## sabrunka

She looks good!


----------



## cali1218

Good god, the lower half of her body looks so huge and disproportionate compared to the top. Why´s she do that to herself? Does not look good!


----------



## Brandless

cali1218 said:


> Good god, the lower half of her body looks so huge and disproportionate compared to the top. Why´s she do that to herself? Does not look good!




Yes, she's really morphing into her big sis Kim.


----------



## berrydiva

cali1218 said:


> Good god, the lower half of her body looks so huge and disproportionate compared to the top. Why´s she do that to herself? Does not look good!



Some women naturally have a pear shape and she is probably only emphasizing what may be her natural body shape more by what she's doing. There's noting wrong with her lower half being larger than her upper half or vice versa.


----------



## berrydiva

My one wish in life is for women to see beauty in all the different varieties they come in...most of this thread today was just a display of the body image issues women see that don't even exist but have been conditioned to believe isn't attractive to the eye. Sad.


----------



## redney

Sasha2012 said:


> She may be the birthday girl, but Kylie Jenner's swimsuit collection has by far blown her gal pals' out of the water.
> 
> The 18-year-old put on a very bold display on Thursday afternoon as she slipped into a preciously high-cut hot pink swimsuit; leaving little to the imagination about her *Kardashian-inherited curves.  *
> 
> Kylie, with the words 'Body Glove' emblazoned across her ample chest, enjoyed something of a Baywatch moment as she walked up the golden sands of Casa Aramara beach in Mexico.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...licking-Casa-Aramara-beach.html#ixzz3iizAs5Rq



 :lolots: "Kardashian-inherited curves." Um, nope, not a Kardashian.

And even in braids this chick CANNOT stop touching her hair.


----------



## redney

From Sassys posts on the Caitlyn thread. 2007, the year the show first came out.

Memmmoorriiiesssss....


----------



## Encore Hermes

I think they slimmed her upper body sides (front view) via photoshop to give her hips a larger appearance.


----------



## TinksDelite

Even back then.. where is Rob?



redney said:


> From Sassys posts on the Caitlyn thread. 2007, the year the show first came out.
> 
> Memmmoorriiiesssss....


----------



## SpeedyJC

redney said:


> From Sassys posts on the Caitlyn thread. 2007, the year the show first came out.
> 
> Memmmoorriiiesssss....



I will never forgive Ryan Seacrest for this


----------



## CeeJay

redney said:


> From Sassys posts on the Caitlyn thread. 2007, the year the show first came out.
> 
> Memmmoorriiiesssss....



WOW .. talk about throw-back-Thursday!!


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> I think they slimmed her upper body sides (front view) via photoshop to give her hips a larger appearance.



The same guy does the same thing with Kim very hourglass, with the tiniest waist. 

They like the blurriness of the water, so working with the slimming filters don't take as much work. No vertical lines to worry about.


----------



## Jikena

This is not the body we saw in pap pics two days ago... Do you guys agree with me ? Seems like the photoshop guy gave her larger hips. And also minimized her "stomach sides" (?) so that her hips look bigger. ALSO, she wears swimwears that are above the hips area so it makes her hips look bigger. To me, she looks good because I like "curvy" bodies.


----------



## cali1218

berrydiva said:


> Some women naturally have a pear shape and she is probably only emphasizing what may be her natural body shape more by what she's doing. There's noting wrong with her lower half being larger than her upper half or vice versa.


That is not her natural body shape, she just wants to look like Blac Chyna and Kim. Over the years her a$$, hips, lips and tits have balloned and her waist has gotten smaller.  She has chosen to look like this. Her real body was way better.


----------



## Wildflower22

Sasha2012 said:


> She may be the birthday girl, but Kylie Jenner's swimsuit collection has by far blown her gal pals' out of the water.




One of the girls in the pics with her was wearing the same suit the other day.


----------



## usmcwifey

Eesh I know she's 18 now and what not and she's an "adult" but I just don't feel right looking at pics where really all that's covering her crotch is 2 inches of fabric ... [emoji53]


----------



## berrydiva

Jikena said:


> This is not the body we saw in pap pics two days ago... Do you guys agree with me ? Seems like the photoshop guy gave her larger hips. And also minimized her "stomach sides" (?) so that her hips look bigger. ALSO, she wears swimwears that are above the hips area so it makes her hips look bigger. To me, she looks good because I like "curvy" bodies.



Ok if thats how you folks want to justify your warped body image issues.


----------



## ByeKitty

usmcwifey said:


> Eesh I know she's 18 now and what not and she's an "adult" but I just don't feel right looking at pics where really all that's covering her crotch is 2 inches of fabric ... [emoji53]



I often feel mildly violated when I see pics of her...


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I agree she still looks good but those are NOT the same hips and thighs we were looking at a few weeks ago! She's starting to look too much like Kim and I don't like it. Oh no I don't.


----------



## Jikena

berrydiva said:


> Ok if thats how you folks want to justify your warped body image issues.



I don't understand your message ? :/


----------



## Coach Lover Too

This was on Redbook magazine website.


----------



## bisousx

Looks like kris had a killer body back in her day. Who knew


----------



## Coach Lover Too

You would think that suit would be dry rotted by now!


----------



## littlerock

Coach Lover Too said:


> This was on Redbook magazine website.



It looks very uncomfortable.


----------



## Oryx816

littlerock said:


> It looks very uncomfortable.




Do you think it is as uncomfortable as this sexy number?


----------



## ByeKitty

oryx816 said:


> do you think it is as uncomfortable as this sexy number?
> 
> View attachment 3097248



LMAOOOOo!!!!!


----------



## Oryx816

Let's not forget the rear view....


----------



## ByeKitty

Almost the same!


----------



## Coach Lover Too




----------



## Chloe_chick999

Coach Lover Too said:


> You would think that suit would be dry rotted by now!



Gross! Lmao! Never has the term "crotch rot" been more appropriate!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

bisousx said:


> Looks like kris had a killer body back in her day. Who knew




Yupp. I think Kris was quite the looker in her day.


----------



## kirsten

So Kylie let this girl wear her moms old bathing suit too? Or is it her friends?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I wondered why that girl was wearing it the first day too. 
Goodness that's an unflattering photo of Kendall.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Maybe I'm just a weirdo but I'm not down with swapping swimsuits with people....be it my friends or my own mama. It's like wearing someone else's underwear, I just can't do it.


----------



## blackkitty4378

berrydiva said:


> Que the "it's my opinion" comments in 5, 4, 3....



:giggles:


----------



## lulu212121

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Maybe I'm just a weirdo but I'm not down with swapping swimsuits with people....be it my friends or my own mama. It's like wearing someone else's underwear, I just can't do it.


Then I'm a weirdo, too. That is gross! I could've looked past the mom, but friends? Ewww! No way.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I mean if it's been washed whatever, but her friend just wore it yesterday...I'm not a germaphobe at all, but even I might turn my nose up at wearing your wet bathing suit from yesterday. No thanks. Particularly not with this crowd lol.


----------



## lazeny

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Maybe I'm just a weirdo but I'm not down with swapping swimsuits with people....be it my friends or my own mama. It's like wearing someone else's underwear, I just can't do it.



No swapping suits w/ people. That's just gross. As for the underwear, I had to wear my husband's (clean) briefs when I ran out of underwear when we were staying at a hotel. Airline managed to lose my luggage so I had to borrow my husband's.


----------



## AlbertsLove

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I mean if it's been washed whatever, but her friend just wore it yesterday...I'm not a germaphobe at all, but even I might turn my nose up at wearing your wet bathing suit from yesterday. No thanks. Particularly not with this crowd lol.


If they are sleeping with the same men, it might not be that big of a deal. Gross


----------



## chowlover2

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Maybe I'm just a weirdo but I'm not down with swapping swimsuits with people....be it my friends or my own mama. It's like wearing someone else's underwear, I just can't do it.




Agreed x 1000!


----------



## Oryx816

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Maybe I'm just a weirdo but I'm not down with swapping swimsuits with people....be it my friends or my own mama. It's like wearing someone else's underwear, I just can't do it.




Sign me up for the weirdo club!  I remember years ago, I met up with my aunt at the beach and she had a beautiful swimsuit.  I remarked on how nice it was, and she said she thought it would look better on me and that she would give it to me.  I said "I really appreciate it but no thank you" and to this day I think she was offended but....no, just no.


----------



## shiny_things

berrydiva said:


> Some women naturally have a pear shape and she is probably only emphasizing what may be her natural body shape more by what she's doing. There's noting wrong with her lower half being larger than her upper half or vice versa.



I agree with this. She may have had something done, but she may also just be filling out to her natural shape on the bottom half. She is only 18.

I'm a typical pear (thanks genes). My top half and waist is ATLEAST 2 sizes smaller than my hips and thighs. No matter how well I eat or how much working out I do, that is just how my body is. I actually find it quite upsetting that peopke are shaming the size of her hips and thighs because for pear shaped women, Kylie's lower half is normal. Granted if she's having work done to achieve that, that's another matter.


----------



## knasarae

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Maybe I'm just a weirdo but I'm not down with swapping swimsuits with people....be it my friends or my own mama. It's like wearing someone else's underwear, I just can't do it.





Oryx816 said:


> Sign me up for the weirdo club!  I remember years ago, I met up with my aunt at the beach and she had a beautiful swimsuit.  I remarked on how nice it was, and she said she thought it would look better on me and that she would give it to me.  I said "I really appreciate it but no thank you" and to this day I think she was offended but....no, just no.



Another weirdo here.   NO.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Add me to the weirdo list too.

Here's Kris trying to compete with one of her daughters, once again.
*Who wore it best*
Ohhhhhhh  so THIS is where my vintage Body Glove bathing suit went!!!!  @kyliejenner you are grounded! Wait, I can't do that anymore you're  18&#8230;.#whoworeitbetter #80's #whoknewyouwouldlikemyoldstuff #recycle #love  #mexico #acapulco1989
A photo posted by @krisjenner on Aug 13, 2015 at 11:29am PDT​


----------



## Oryx816

Just wondering why she would keep a swimsuit that is 30+ years old....  Surely she can afford new ones or do they only wear clothes that is given to them?  Don't they clean out their closets?  Is she some kind of hoarder?


----------



## mundodabolsa

shiny_things said:


> I agree with this. She may have had something done, but she may also just be filling out to her natural shape on the bottom half. She is only 18.
> 
> I'm a typical pear (thanks genes). My top half and waist is ATLEAST 2 sizes smaller than my hips and thighs. No matter how well I eat or how much working out I do, that is just how my body is. I actually find it quite upsetting that peopke are shaming the size of her hips and thighs because for pear shaped women, Kylie's lower half is normal. Granted if she's having work done to achieve that, that's another matter.



I agree with you, I think Kylie's hips and thighs are really beautiful and I don't think it's been augmented.  I don't even see where people see thick thighs either, her thighs are pretty straight and thin, she just has curvy hips.  Granted she looks different in every picture so who knows what is real but during my senior year of high school it was like every month my lower half was wider.  By the first semester of college (so freshly 18 years old)  I was a good 4 jean sizes bigger than just 6 months before.  And my weight didn't really change poundage-wise, my body was just changing as they do at that age. 

Plus she's selling her curves.  All those high cut 90's look bottoms are saying LOOK AT MY HIPS.   It's working, they're emphasized. 

(I do think it's possible she added a little injections to her bum though.)


----------



## whimsic

Kylie has a cute photoshopped shape, but Kris wore it better IMO lol


----------



## Oryx816

whimsic said:


> Kylie has a cute photoshopped shape, but Kris wore it better IMO lol




I know that Kris had the better hairstyle.


----------



## Jikena

shiny_things said:


> I agree with this. She may have had something done, but she may also just be filling out to her natural shape on the bottom half. She is only 18.
> 
> I'm a typical pear (thanks genes). My top half and waist is ATLEAST 2 sizes smaller than my hips and thighs. No matter how well I eat or how much working out I do, that is just how my body is. I actually find it quite upsetting that peopke are shaming the size of her hips and thighs because for pear shaped women, Kylie's lower half is normal. Granted if she's having work done to achieve that, that's another matter.



I'm not a pear at all but I find "pear figures" (?) to be really sexy. I disagree with people who shame "other kind of bodies", like the only body that is beautiful is, like, Kendall's body, for example. Hips and thights are sexy. And Kendall's body is sexy as well. 

I do think that those bikini pics are photoshopped though, cause I don't see that pear shape in the usual paparazzi pics. Or maybe I don't usually see it because she's wearing full outfits in those pics and I don't pay attention. Kylie's body always looked good to me anyways. I wish I had her body lol...


----------



## Jayne1

Jikena said:


> I'm not a pear at all but I find "pear figures" (?) to be really sexy. I disagree with people who shame "other kind of bodies", like the only body that is beautiful is, like, Kendall's body, for example. Hips and thights are sexy. And Kendall's body is sexy as well.
> 
> I do think that those bikini pics are photoshopped though, cause I don't see that pear shape in the usual paparazzi pics. Or maybe I don't usually see it because she's wearing full outfits in those pics and I don't pay attention. Kylie's body always looked good to me anyways. I wish I had her body lol...



I agree. I thought the tiny waist, no flab on stomach, shapely, rounded thighs was some kind of ideal. That's why they photoshop it to look like that.


----------



## Queenpixie

*Tragic*


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I'm not convinced that she had her butt augmented yet. I know that all of the Kardashians (maybe except for Kourtney) have, but they were also pretty bottom heavy BEFORE the PS. Kylie is half Jenner, but Kris has some pretty strong genes! Even Kendall, who got the Jenner/athletic body type, resembles Kris facially. 

Maybe the fact that we "don't see the same hips every day" is just due to clothing and photo shop? 

Nonetheless, it's nice to see a more curvy body type being wanted. While I was growing up, stick thin was the ideal and when you already have a warped body image, it was hard to keep up!


----------



## *spoiled*

Kylie got some work done but IMO she looks good NOW.  I wish she would stop.  Please don't turn into Kim.  I always read the comments in here when people act like the super skinny, no shape look is perfect.  I just SMH.  I think pear shapes are cute and IMO it's more womanly to have a shape than to look like a 12 year old boy.  That thigh comment was heeelarryus.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She's so modest with her hand covering her crotch!


----------



## Jikena

*spoiled* said:


> Kylie got some work done but IMO she looks good NOW.  I wish she would stop.  Please don't turn into Kim.  I always read the comments in here when people act like the super skinny, no shape look is perfect.  I just SMH.  I think pear shapes are cute and IMO it's more womanly to have a shape than to look like a 12 year old boy.  That thigh comment was heeelarryus.



Agreeeee. And most guys prefer the pear shape. At least, that's what I see. And it seems like a lot of women do too. I know it has nothing to do with real life but... I follow tons of tumblr about The Sims and most "mannequins" are very curvy. Just take a look at stars today. People like Nicki Minaj... curvy is liked nowadays.


----------



## Sassys

Jikena said:


> Agreeeee. And most guys prefer the pear shape. At least, that's what I see. And it seems like a lot of women do too. I know it has nothing to do with real life but... I follow tons of tumblr about The Sims and most "mannequins" are very curvy. Just take a look at stars today. People like Nicki Minaj... curvy is liked nowadays.


 
Uh, Nicki's curves are fake.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Maybe I'm just a weirdo but I'm not down with swapping swimsuits with people....be it my friends or my own mama. It's like wearing someone else's underwear, I just can't do it.



Count me in the weirdo club too.


----------



## janie2002

lanasyogamama said:


> She's so modest with her hand covering her crotch!




Gurl she is not giving away that shot with out at least a 6 figure deal on the table lol


----------



## littlerock

She's wearing that "wedding" band again. Is that really her in the pic above? Her face looks so augmented.


----------



## *spoiled*

Sassys said:


> Uh, Nicki's curves are fake.



it's still preferred.  Fake or not, only #onhere do people think a number 2 pencil looks better than Kylie.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

lolz. People really think this chile is natural. Do you know her family? lmao.


----------



## Ladybug09

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Maybe I'm just a weirdo but I'm not down with swapping swimsuits with people....be it my friends or my own mama. It's like wearing someone else's underwear, I just can't do it.




I agree, imo I think it's nasty.


AlbertsLove said:


> If they are sleeping with the same men, it might not be that big of a deal. Gross


Well, you got a point there....



Queenpixie said:


> *Tragic*


She is starting to  look like that Courtney Stodden girl here.


----------



## keodi

ladylouboutin08 said:


> maybe i'm just a weirdo but i'm not down with swapping swimsuits with people....be it my friends or my own mama. It's like wearing someone else's underwear, i just can't do it.



+1


----------



## Jikena

Sassys said:


> Uh, Nicki's curves are fake.



Lol I never said they weren't. I know they are, I just didn't mention it. Fake or not, she has curves, that's all I was saying.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*spoiled* said:


> Kylie got some work done but IMO she looks good NOW.  I wish she would stop.  Please don't turn into Kim.



I think it's too late


----------



## Coach Lover Too

DC-Cutie said:


> I think it's too late


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/14/kylie-jenner-takes-tyga-for-a-spin-in-her-new-ferrari/

Kylie Jenner sits in the front seat while taking her brand new Ferrari for a spin on Friday afternoon (August 14) in Beverly Hills, Calif.

The 18-year-old reality star was joined by her boyfriend Tyga, who sat in the passenger seat.

Kylie and Tyga just returned from a nearly week-long vacation to Mexico, where they were seen having tons of fun at the beach.

The sighting of Kylie in her car debunks the rumors that she crashed the car the day after she got it as a gift.


----------



## Bag*Snob

Can only imagine what it is like to be 18 and driving a Ferrari.  :greengrin:


----------



## Jayne1

Where are they going in that car?  To the mall?  More shopping?


----------



## Laila619

Pear shape is gorgeous! Kylie probably has the ideal waist to hip ratio.

I wish I were a pear shape, but all my weight goes right go my stomach.


----------



## redney

Just saw this today, *What the "Ideal" Woman's Body Looks Like in 18 Countries*: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...like-in-18-countries_55ccd2a6e4b064d5910ac3b0

(can't get it to copy/paste correctly)


----------



## AECornell

I just wish I had more curves. I'm tall and thin and have a boy's body. I think it's safe to say a lot of people dislike something about their shape, no matter how ideal it is to someone else.



Laila619 said:


> Pear shape is gorgeous! Kylie probably has the ideal waist to hip ratio.
> 
> I wish I were a pear shape, but all my weight goes right go my stomach.


----------



## Encore Hermes

"Kylie and Tyga just returned from a nearly week-long vacation to Mexico, where they were seen having tons of fun at the beach." 


What is this nearly week long vacation? Today is the 14th and her birthday was the 10th and she wasn't in Mexico on that day.

She spend a full day or 2 getting papped for the magazines and that is nearly a week of tons of fun vacation? Is my math wrong?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Jayne1 said:


> Where are they going in that car?  To the mall?  More shopping?


Signing up for college...


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> Where are they going in that car?  To the mall?  More shopping?


She's in LA...it's not a shocker to see a car like that on the road. They're cars meant to be driven doesn't matter if it's to the mall or on a track. They're toys and fun to drive regardless of the destination.


----------



## berrydiva

redney said:


> Just saw this today, *What the "Ideal" Woman's Body Looks Like in 18 Countries*: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...like-in-18-countries_55ccd2a6e4b064d5910ac3b0
> 
> (can't get it to copy/paste correctly)


What a sad article?


----------



## Jayne1

Laila619 said:


> Pear shape is gorgeous! Kylie probably has the ideal waist to hip ratio.



I think so too, but her private photographers photoshop it to the extreme to make it even more special.



redney said:


> Just saw this today, *What the "Ideal" Woman's Body Looks Like in 18 Countries*: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...like-in-18-countries_55ccd2a6e4b064d5910ac3b0
> 
> (can't get it to copy/paste correctly)



Interesting!



Thingofbeauty said:


> Signing up for college...


----------



## Thingofbeauty

berrydiva said:


> What a sad article?


Accompanied by sad photoshop


----------



## maddie66

redney said:


> Just saw this today, *What the "Ideal" Woman's Body Looks Like in 18 Countries*: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...like-in-18-countries_55ccd2a6e4b064d5910ac3b0
> 
> (can't get it to copy/paste correctly)




Geez, Italy is apparently a tough place to be a woman!


----------



## Staci_W

Thingofbeauty said:


> Signing up for college...



For sure!


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

VickyB said:


> Ack! Look at the size difference between Kylie and her friend's thighs etc!!!! If she was smart (LOL!!!!!!!!), she wouldn't allow herself to be photographed near a girl who looks like that in a bikini.  Also, I think that Kylie bought herself  an entry level "Kim" $ss.


She definitely had some work in her ***. Over time she will get it done bigger but she will say she had one since she was 17-18.

The girl in the pink body glove swimsuit looks horrid. Overweight.  
Kendull has that funny looking egg shipped *** or a chicken *** like Miley.


----------



## ByeKitty

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> She definitely had some work in her ***. Over time she will get it done bigger but she will say she had one since she was 17-18.
> 
> The girl in the pink body glove swimsuit looks horrid. Overweight.
> Kendull has that funny looking egg shipped *** or a chicken *** like Miley.



I can't with the body shaming.


----------



## Sasha2012

She had been relishing a relaxing Mexican holiday in honour of her recent 18th birthday.
And Kylie Jenner seems to be overflowing with confidence as she celebrates her milestone moment.

On Friday, the Keeping Up With The Kardashians star shared yet another sexy snap of her stunning bikini body while teasing her fans by writing, 'relax w meee.'

The reality TV star and entrepreneur is covering her perfectly pampered face with her left hand, showing off her long green manicure and flashy metallic watch.

Two of Kylie's gal pals are in the background having joined her as she soaks up the sun near a pool in the midst of palm trees.

The beauty has been documenting her stay at private estate, Casa Aramara, in Punta Mita, Mexico.

'My lil babies,' she posted on Instagram on Thursday with a snap of her and her gal pals, including Pia Mia, about to embark on a jetski ride.

She also posted a three-way split image of her toned figure in a tiny strapless purple bikini, captioning it with just a tongue-out face emoji.

Also on the holiday was Kylie's sister Kendall Jenner, 19, and model friend Hailey Baldwin, 19, as well as Kylie's boyfriend Tyga, 25.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...llic-image-Mexican-holiday.html#ixzz3iq6IQNq4


----------



## redney

So she's in Mexico and in her Ferrari near Sherman Oaks, both on Friday? I know the 2 places are only a 1-2 hour flight but come on.


----------



## ByeKitty

redney said:


> So she's in Mexico and in her Ferrari near Sherman Oaks, both on Friday? I know the 2 places are only a 1-2 hour flight but come on.



Her life is based on photo-ops... PMK probably set a pap appointment for her and Tyga to "casually" showcase the Ferrari.


----------



## knasarae

Why don't these cars ever have regular license plates? Are celebs exempt from having valid license plates?


----------



## redney

knasarae said:


> Why don't these cars ever have regular license plates? Are celebs exempt from having valid license plates?



In California, it's OK to drive a newly purchased car without plates until the permanent ones arrive. Typically the dealer gives a paper temporary plate though.


----------



## Sasha2012

redney said:


> So she's in Mexico and in her Ferrari near Sherman Oaks, both on Friday? I know the 2 places are only a 1-2 hour flight but come on.



She could have taken the beach pics on thursday and posted it today, notice her friends are wearing the same bathing suit as yesterday when she had on the pink suit.

More of Kendall from yesterday.

via Daily Mail


----------



## knasarae

redney said:


> In California, it's OK to drive a newly purchased car without plates until the permanent ones arrive. Typically the dealer gives a paper temporary plate though.



Oh ok, yea where I live we have to have temp tags.  So that just looked weird to me.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Thingofbeauty said:


> Signing up for college...



Catching the Degas exhibition at the Getty 


Next;


----------



## pukasonqo

maddie66 said:


> Geez, Italy is apparently a tough place to be a woman!




my body type is tops in my country, peru!!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

AECornell said:


> I just wish I had more curves. I'm tall and thin and have a boy's body. I think it's safe to say a lot of people dislike something about their shape, no matter how ideal it is to someone else.



You are so right. People always want what they don't have. Personally I prefer Kendall's shape over Kylie's. At least Kendall still looks youthful. Kylie looks older each time I see a pic of her.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I have to say, Kendall looks healthy in these pics which I'm glad to see. It looks like she's naturally slim as opposed to eating unhealthily. Kylie has a lovely figure as well. I don't know if she had her butt augmented because from these pics it looks like how it always did but if she did have work done, she was smarter than her sisters and got her thighs done as well. Kim and Khloe just look ridiculous with these huge butts on top of these thighs that are almost the same thickness throughout!


----------



## whimsic

Thingofbeauty said:


> I have to say, Kendall looks healthy in these pics which I'm glad to see. It looks like she's naturally slim as opposed to eating unhealthily. Kylie has a lovely figure as well. I don't know if she had her butt augmented because from these pics it looks like how it always did but if she did have work done, she was smarter than her sisters and got her thighs done as well. Kim and Khloe just look ridiculous with these huge butts on top of these thighs that are almost the same thickness throughout!



When Kim first started enlarging her butt it still looks normal compared to her thighs.. It looked fine at the pictures of Khloe's wedding. At one point it became ridiculous though. Kylie could be just starting. 

Agree about Kendall, although she's skinny she looks healthy. I hope she doesn't get pressured into losing weight to get more modelling work.  I'd love to see her body/weight become 'standard' in modelling. Most models I see just look miserable and hungry.


----------



## pixiejenna

mundodabolsa said:


> I agree with you, I think Kylie's hips and thighs are really beautiful and I don't think it's been augmented.  I don't even see where people see thick thighs either, her thighs are pretty straight and thin, she just has curvy hips.  Granted she looks different in every picture so who knows what is real but during my senior year of high school it was like every month my lower half was wider.  By the first semester of college (so freshly 18 years old)  I was a good 4 jean sizes bigger than just 6 months before.  And my weight didn't really change poundage-wise, my body was just changing as they do at that age.
> 
> Plus she's selling her curves. * All those high cut 90's look bottoms are saying LOOK AT MY HIPS.   It's working, they're emphasized.
> *
> (I do think it's possible she added a little injections to her bum though.)



I think she's specifically wearing the 90's high cut bottoms just for that reason. She's want's to emphasize her curvy body she's trying to emulate her older sister Kimbo and be known for her curvy body. If she wore her other style bottoms she wouldn't look as hippy.



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Maybe I'm just a weirdo but I'm not down with swapping swimsuits with people....be it my friends or my own mama. It's like wearing someone else's underwear, I just can't do it.



OMG once when I was a kid at our yearly Indian princess summer camp out my dad had our luggage and went to the town with a few of the other dads to pick up dinner for us. My swimsuit was in our car so I couldn't go swimming with all the other girls. One of the other girls dads insisted that I wear his daughters extra suit(he couldn't understand why she had two suits packed). After about 10 minutes of badgering from him I gave in and wore it and felt icky about it, the worst part was she was taller/bigger than me so it was baggy on me AWKWARD! I'm still traumatized from it and I'm 33!


----------



## pursegrl12

Omg.....Try Hard Isles


----------



## Suzan

They both have amazing bodies!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> The girl in the pink body glove swimsuit looks horrid. Overweight.
> Kendull has that funny looking egg shipped *** or a chicken *** like Miley.



SMH 



ByeKitty said:


> I can't with the body shaming.



+1


----------



## yajaira

im confused as to why everyone is calling her curvy? shes a stick figure to me ,nothing wrong with that but she definitely isn't curvy,


----------



## Jikena

yajaira said:


> im confused as to why everyone is calling her curvy? shes a stick figure to me ,nothing wrong with that but she definitely isn't curvy,



I think we're using the word "curvy" because she's not thin like Kendall, therefore we cannot say she is thin. And she does have curves, therefore she is curvy... There are different kinds of curvy I guess... (Those sentences are atrocious, I'm sorry lol)


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

yajaira said:


> im confused as to why everyone is calling her curvy? shes a stick figure to me ,nothing wrong with that but she definitely isn't curvy,



How is she not curvy? She has wide hips, small waist, quite big breasts? For me that's the definition of being curvy. 

Stick figure is more Kendall, but Kylie is definitely curvy.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Cinamonn_girl said:


> How is she not curvy? She has wide hips, small waist, quite big breasts? For me that's the definition of being curvy.
> 
> Stick figure is more Kendall, but Kylie is definitely curvy.



Yep  The word "curvy" has sort of been hijacked but any size can be curvy. Its based on bust:hip:waist ratio. Traditionally, it refers to the hourglass shape.


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> She spent her first day in Mexico soaking up the sun with pal Pia Mia.
> 
> But the party really got started for Kylie Jenner on Wednesday as she was joined by sister Kendall and Hailey Baldwin at the luxurious Punta Mita resort.
> 
> The 18-year-old reality star - who celebrated her birthday on Monday - took a boat out with her friends as well as boyfriend Tyga, 25.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...estivities-continue-Mexico.html#ixzz3ig02mxUw



I love the one picture where all of them are pointing somewhere but everyone has different emotions


----------



## myown

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Maybe I'm just a weirdo but I'm not down with swapping swimsuits with people....be it my friends or my own mama. It's like wearing someone else's underwear, I just can't do it.



my first thoughts, too


----------



## kittenslingerie

Cinamonn_girl said:


> How is she not curvy? She has wide hips, small waist, quite big breasts? For me that's the definition of being curvy.
> 
> Stick figure is more Kendall, but Kylie is definitely curvy.



Yeah, curvy doesn't always mean a high BMI or overweight, its just a description of curve in the shape. Underweight women can be curvy if they have hips, breast, tiny waist.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Kylie slideshow morphing into Kim right before our very eyes!

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-style/pictures/kylie-jenners-style-evolution-2014186/39012


----------



## Jikena

Coach Lover Too said:


> Kylie slideshow morphing into Kim right before our very eyes!
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-style/pictures/kylie-jenners-style-evolution-2014186/39012



Damn, I feel like i'm not even looking at the same person


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Coach Lover Too said:


> Kylie slideshow morphing into Kim right before our very eyes!
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-style/pictures/kylie-jenners-style-evolution-2014186/39012


Wow. Her parents and the rest of her family signed off on all this work before her 18th birthday. These people are all seriously ill.


----------



## yajaira

Cinamonn_girl said:


> How is she not curvy? She has wide hips, small waist, quite big breasts? For me that's the definition of being curvy.
> 
> Stick figure is more Kendall, but Kylie is definitely curvy.


wide hips? where? large breasts? not in my book


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Jikena said:


> Damn, I feel like i'm not even looking at the same person





Thingofbeauty said:


> Wow. Her parents and the rest of her family signed off on all this work before her 18th birthday. These people are all seriously ill.



I know! It really put it all into perspective after seeing the pics.


----------



## kirsten

She had pretty big breasts back in 2010. Maybe she didn't get breast implants? The right one looked bigger than the left one too back then.


----------



## Sasha2012

All good things come to an end.

Kylie Jenner was spotted back in Los Angeles on Saturday night after spending the past few days partying it up for her 18th birthday at Casa Aramara in Punta Mita, Mexico.

She already seemed to be missing the fun south of the border as she posted a video of her swinging a pinata that evening.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ring-video-swinging-pinata.html#ixzz3j0vBucpC


----------



## StopHammertime

Sasha2012 said:


> All good things come to an end.
> 
> 
> 
> Kylie Jenner was spotted back in Los Angeles on Saturday night after spending the past few days partying it up for her 18th birthday at Casa Aramara in Punta Mita, Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> She already seemed to be missing the fun south of the border as she posted a video of her swinging a pinata that evening.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ring-video-swinging-pinata.html#ixzz3j0vBucpC




I like her nails here. That last pic makes her hair look grey? Did she dye it??? I know that's supposed to be 'trendy' these days LOL!


----------



## VickyB

OMG. I just stumbled upon Tyga's MTV show. And, Scott just made a cameo.


----------



## Jikena

StopHammertime said:


> I like her nails here. That last pic makes her hair look grey? Did she dye it??? I know that's supposed to be 'trendy' these days LOL!



Nah I think it's the flah that makes them look greyish. And the last pic is probably not her hair lol.


----------



## michie

My mannequin in cosmetology school had better hair than that...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I really hate her nail shape.


----------



## michie

^LOL! Which one? The index finger looks slightly tapered, but they all look a mess, IMO. They would look so much better if they were more tapered or coffin-shaped.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Lol, all of them. Square nails just aren't my cup of tea.....I personally prefer an almond shape.


----------



## White Orchid

What happens when she has a booger?  Like how do these girls clean their noses?  Genuine question.  Though the colour is nice.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has already marked turning 18 multiple times in the US and enjoyed a short celebratory holiday in Mexico.

But that did not stop Kylie Jenner being excited when a crowd sang Happy Birthday to her at what she claimed was her 'official' celebration in Montreal, Canada.

And no wonder, for she was about to tuck into a three-tiered cake once the cheering was finally over at the Beachclub bash.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...celebrates-birthday-Canada.html#ixzz3j2WKSuFr


----------



## _jssaa

Never noticed it til now, When did she get a tattoo? Or must be recent?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Kylie looks a lot like Kourtney is these last sets of pics.


----------



## kirsten

_jssaa said:


> Never noticed it til now, When did she get a tattoo? Or must be recent?




Where is the tattoo?


----------



## blackkitty4378

That's looks really fun and she looks great. I'm happy for her.


----------



## V0N1B2

Oh la la! Qui est-ce?
*cough*cough*


----------



## Jayne1

Was everyone speaking English to her, I wonder.


----------



## V0N1B2

Jayne1 said:


> Was everyone speaking English to her, I wonder.


Hey, listen Jayne1... that-hot-mugshot-dude-from-last-year's doppelganger can speak whatever language he wants to me. 
But I know exactly what you mean


----------



## CobaltBlu

V0N1B2 said:


> Hey, listen Jayne1... that-hot-mugshot-dude-from-last-year's doppelganger can speak whatever language he wants to me.
> But I know exactly what you mean



Ok, get me a new keyboard now and that glass of cabernet isnt going to refill itself.


----------



## bisousx

V0N1B2 said:


> Oh la la! Qui est-ce?
> *cough*cough*
> View attachment 3100392





IKR... damn.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/16/kylie-jenner-has-a-second-18th-birthday-party-in-canada/

Kylie Jenner rocks two different chic outfits on the red carpet of her second birthday party held at Beachclub on Sunday (August 16) in Montreal, Canada.

The 18-year-old reality star  who celebrated her birthday last weekend with her entire family  went solo to the InList sponsored event, which was open to the public!

Kylie flew in via helicopter and did not bring her boyfriend Tyga or any of her family members to the party. Sources tell TMZ that although the drinking age in Canada is 18, Kylie did not have a sip of alcohol at her bash.


----------



## jun3machina

So this is what 18 is now ..she looks 30!


----------



## dangerouscurves

V0N1B2 said:


> Oh la la! Qui est-ce?
> *cough*cough*
> View attachment 3100392




Lol!!! If I were Kylie, I'd hook up with this hottie and leave Tyga's broke a$$.


----------



## _jssaa

kirsten said:


> Where is the tattoo?







The tiny red love heart on the back of her arm (or am I wrong? It's quite small)


----------



## V0N1B2

CobaltBlu said:


> Ok, get me a new keyboard now and that glass of cabernet isnt going to refill itself.


I'm sorry, CB 
*packs up case of ze finest French Kabernet and walks nonchalantly to the corner*


----------



## Queenpixie

That wig looks like a wig (not a good sign)

and her face looks very old and smug looking.


----------



## Jikena

For once that I liked an outfit... it's see-through. Why do these stars all have to be half naked ? Well, that dress was already way too short but I liked the patterns a lot... then I see close pics and I see half her boobs... -_-


----------



## twinkle.tink

I love that first dress....

Lou , sorry to bug you again.

I have less boob, than Kylie...I bet the pattern would fit better


----------



## myown

_jssaa said:


> View attachment 3100497
> 
> 
> The tiny red love heart on the back of her arm (or am I wrong? It's quite small)



no I´m seeing it, too. It´s cute actually.


----------



## shiny_things

I looked fresh faced and full of life at 18, is that not what people want anymore?


----------



## CobaltBlu

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm sorry, CB
> *packs up case of ze finest French Kabernet and walks nonchalantly to the corner*


----------



## yakusoku.af

She looks like she it turning into Teresa


----------



## ByeKitty

She looks so haggard...


----------



## bag-princess

*Kylie Jenner Paid $100k To Attend Her Own Birthday Party*







Last night, the party went to  Canada where Kylie is believed to have been paid near to $100,000 to go  to her own birthday party. Thats right  she is literally paid to  party.
Rather than book an  Uber Exec as a treat, the star arrived by helicopter before jumping in a  boat to complete her journey to the Montreal beach club.

Once on shore, far from being an intimate affair Kyles was met by  HUNDREDS of fans who proceeded to all sing Happy Birthday to her.


In return, the youngest Kardashian posed for a ludicrous amount of selfies with her squealing, adoring public. 

In  Canada you can drink when youre 18 as opposed to 21 in the USA meaning  that Kylie was legally allowed to enjoy a tipple or two.


To celebrate this the club laid  on a MA-HOO-SIVE bottle of Moet Chandon with her name on it. We doubt it  came out of her pay cheque.
Last  weekend the pouty star celebrated in LA with two parties invited to by  close friends and fam. Oh, and Zayn Malik, somewhat randomly. Yep, after  rather provocatively favouriting one of the reality stars Insta posts  Maliko was snapped arriving at her birthday bash. 


She then jetted off to Mexico  with boyf, Tyga, friends and her sister Kendall where the celebrations  continued aboard a luxury yacht. Seriously - what is it with celebs and  boats?
Sheesh, by the sounds  of things shell need another holiday to relax after all that and in the  light of her recent pay day there will be no probs affording it. 




http://news.yahoo.com/kylie-jenner-paid-100k-to-attend-her-own-birthday-092354411.html


----------



## ByeKitty

That title is so sh!tty and misleading


----------



## bag-princess

ByeKitty said:


> That title is so sh!tty and misleading





for real!!!


----------



## tomz_grl

myown said:


> no I´m seeing it, too. It´s cute actually.



It looks like she has ring worm on the back of her arm.


----------



## sabrunka

They need to edit their story to say that only SOME provinces allow drinking at 18, and the rest 19. I think only Quebec and Alberta are 18... [emoji53]


----------



## Coach Lover Too

ByeKitty said:


> She looks so haggard...



+1 Worn out at 18


----------



## Jayne1

sabrunka said:


> They need to edit their story to say that only SOME provinces allow drinking at 18, and the rest 19. I think only Quebec and Alberta are 18... [emoji53]



Yes, it's 19 for most of Canada.


----------



## schadenfreude

Why does she keep posing with one hand or arm on her boob? It's so awkward. It looks like a gawky middle school kid trying to hide THOs.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I feel nothing but sorry for this girl. She really looks so very lost in these pics. I also think as grounded as Kendall may seem, she also have to have some deep seated issues that have not come to light yet. That family is deeply, disturbingly messed up.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Thingofbeauty said:


> I feel nothing but sorry for this girl. She really looks so very lost in these pics. I also think as grounded as Kendall may seem, she also have to have some deep seated issues that have not come to light yet. That family is deeply, disturbingly messed up.


----------



## ByeKitty

Thingofbeauty said:


> I feel nothing but sorry for this girl. She really looks so very lost in these pics. I also think as grounded as Kendall may seem, she also have to have some deep seated issues that have not come to light yet. That family is deeply, disturbingly messed up.



Agree  I feel really bad for Kylie. Yes she's rich, but her lack of guidance really shows. Actually, she has had guidance, now that I think of it - PMK pointed her right to the paparazzi, expensive cars and designer bags! But those things do not matter in the grand scheme of things, she's too young to be so stuck in this shallow rut.


----------



## beekmanhill

Jayne1 said:


> Was everyone speaking English to her, I wonder.



One only needs a few words, like, I mean, you know, totally, literally, selfie.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

ByeKitty said:


> Agree  I feel really bad for Kylie. Yes she's rich, but her lack of guidance really shows. Actually, she has had guidance, now that I think of it - PMK pointed her right to the paparazzi, expensive cars and designer bags! But those things do not matter in the grand scheme of things, she's too young to be so stuck in this shallow rut.


Agreed. I could be transposing things on her but she looks so bored all the time but she's been told her entire life that this is THE life - she has the clothes, the bags, the parties, the attention. I think she may be starting to feel deeply unsatisfied but really has no idea what more to life there can be than this.


----------



## Ladybug09

V0N1B2 said:


> Oh la la! Qui est-ce?
> *cough*cough*
> View attachment 3100392



I doubt he's into women.



yakusoku.af said:


> She looks like she it turning into Teresa
> View attachment 3100594


It does!!!!


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Is Kylie more popular than Kendall now?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Pandoravuitton said:


> Is Kylie more popular than Kendall now?





Kendall won the MTV Teen Choice Award for Choice Model last night.

CJenner won Social Media Queen. Kylie was up for something (I think it was Selfies) but not positive. She didn't win though.


http://www.teenchoice.com/article/winners-of-“teen-choice-2015”-announced


----------



## VickyB

I heard on my morning radio show that the multi million offers are rolling in for Kylie to do a sex tape with Tyga. Not sure if it's true as I haven't searched for the actual story yet online.


----------



## redney

Pandoravuitton said:


> Is Kylie more popular than Kendall now?



Popular to whom?

Kylie is more fame-whorish it would seem.


----------



## *spoiled*

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> She definitely had some work in her ***. Over time she will get it done bigger but she will say she had one since she was 17-18.
> 
> The girl in the pink body glove swimsuit looks horrid. Overweight.
> Kendull has that funny looking egg shipped *** or a chicken *** like Miley.



Good lord you all have some high body standards on here.


----------



## AshTx.1

Why would Kylie do a sex tape?  Kim has already been there done that. You would think pmk would have something fresh for Kylie to do.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

AshTx.1 said:


> Why would Kylie do a sex tape?  Kim has already been there done that. You would think pmk would have something fresh for Kylie to do.


Exactly. It would ruin her brand rather than enhance it.

And what the h3ll is wrong with these people for encouraging/betting/wanting something like this?!!? 

I almost can't wait for the machines to take over :robot:


----------



## Coach Lover Too

VickyB said:


> I heard on my morning radio show that the multi million offers are rolling in for Kylie to do a sex tape with Tyga. Not sure if it's true as I haven't searched for the actual story yet online.



TMZ just posted she has multiple offers coming in.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Lmao

*Kardashians*

*We Don't Need Blac Chyna's Used G-Wagon*

*... We Have Plenty*



Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/08/17/kris-jenner-kylie-jenner-blac-chyna-g-wagon-photo/#ixzz3j5mkw81K
​


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Coach Lover Too said:


> TMZ just posted she has multiple offers coming in.


This is just sick. And the only reason she wouldn't do it is if it's not the right decision career wise, and not because she thinks anything is wrong with is. Kim became a millionaire because of it, her family became celebrities, her half brother thinks nothing is wrong with either her or Kendall making one. Who is this girl's moral compass?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Coach Lover Too said:


> Lmao
> 
> *Kardashians*
> 
> *We Don't Need Blac Chyna's Used G-Wagon*
> 
> *... We Have Plenty*
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/08/17/kris-jenner-kylie-jenner-blac-chyna-g-wagon-photo/#ixzz3j5mkw81K
> ​


They sure as h3ll needed it the night of Kylie's birthday...


----------



## Brandless

This is how they make easy money. Like Kourtney and Scott, they just show up to party and then they get paid.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Coach Lover Too said:


> Lmao
> 
> *Kardashians*
> 
> *We Don't Need Blac Chyna's Used G-Wagon*
> 
> *... We Have Plenty*
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/08/17/kris-jenner-kylie-jenner-blac-chyna-g-wagon-photo/#ixzz3j5mkw81K
> ​




The fact that they're trying to prove something makes us think otherwise.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/16/kylie-jenner-has-a-second-18th-birthday-party-in-canada/
> 
> Kylie Jenner rocks two different chic outfits on the red carpet of her second birthday party held at Beachclub on Sunday (August 16) in Montreal, Canada.
> 
> The 18-year-old reality star  who celebrated her birthday last weekend with her entire family  went solo to the InList sponsored event, which was open to the public!
> 
> Kylie flew in via helicopter and did not bring her boyfriend Tyga or any of her family members to the party. Sources tell TMZ that although the drinking age in Canada is 18, Kylie did not have a sip of alcohol at her bash.


I may be in the minority, but I love both outfits


----------



## janie2002

Coach Lover Too said:


> Lmao
> 
> *Kardashians*
> 
> *We Don't Need Blac Chyna's Used G-Wagon*
> 
> *... We Have Plenty*
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/08/17/kris-jenner-kylie-jenner-blac-chyna-g-wagon-photo/#ixzz3j5mkw81K
> ​



Yes they are RICH BI*CH (TM Nene Leaks) no more cleaning Paris Hiltons closet, we get it. 
God please let them go broke one day, if it can happen to sports players and MC Hammer


----------



## Encore Hermes

If Kylie does a porn movie wouldn't her boyfriend distribute it since he has a porn co? Rackedcityxxx? 

I can see her do a low budget NC 17 movie so she can say she is an actress without putting porn in front of "actress". And they would be using her name for advertising


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Encore Hermes said:


> If Kylie does a porn movie wouldn't her boyfriend distribute it since he has a porn co? Rackedcityxxx?
> 
> I can see her do a low budget NC 17 movie so she can say she is an actress without putting porn in front of "actress". And they would be using her name for advertising


Wait. Tyga has what?! :cry:


----------



## Encore Hermes

Thingofbeauty said:


> Wait. Tyga has what?! :cry:



And her parents appear to love him 

_Tyga&#8217;s recent hits&#8212;&#8220;Make It Nasty,&#8221; &#8220;Rack City&#8221;&#8212;all have something in common. He loves the female form and talking about sex.  So it&#8217;s no surprise that the Young Money rapper is preparing to star, direct, and produce his first porno film.

Rack City: The XXX Movie is a continuation of his chart-topping smash &#8220;Rack City.&#8221; Tyga tells AVN that he wanted to take the song into the world of adult entertainment, but he will be playing a non-sexual role. The film, which is co-directed by Justice Young, will come packaged with the song and &#8220;Faded.&#8221; It will also feature unreleased material and original music from the heavily tatted MC.

Young and Tyga are also launching RackCity.XXX. The site will offer a monthly membership and will feature updates on photos, videos, and the movie itself. _

http://www.complex.com/music/2012/09/tyga-launches-porn-site-stars-and-directs-in-rack-city-xxx

Same article

On if he plans on making more adult films:

"I look at it right now as a hobby, but I'm into it right now so I feel like I'm really doing it for fun, but at the same time I really want to make it right. I'm not just bull****ting my way through this. Anything I attach myself to I want it to be high quality. I feel like regardless we put a good project together."


----------



## bag-princess

schadenfreude said:


> Why does she keep posing with one hand or arm on her boob? It's so awkward. It looks like a gawky middle school kid trying to hide THOs.




i have always wanted to know that too!!! 



Thingofbeauty said:


> *I feel nothing but sorry for this girl.* She really looks so very lost in these pics. I also think as grounded as Kendall may seem, she also have to have some deep seated issues that have not come to light yet. That family is deeply, disturbingly messed up.







hmmmmmm.............nope.   not gonna even lie and say i do.


----------



## berrydiva

janie2002 said:


> Yes they are RICH BI*CH (TM Nene Leaks) no more cleaning Paris Hiltons closet, we get it.
> God please let them go broke one day, if it can happen to sports players and MC Hammer



Unfortunately, the reason it happens to most sports players and to MC Hammer is because they gave/give too much to others around them. The Kardashians aren't about spreading their wealth...everyone needed to make their own wealth in that family.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Unfortunately, the reason it happens to most sports players *and to MC Hammer is because they gave/give too much to others around them.* The Kardashians aren't about spreading their wealth...everyone needed to make their own wealth in that family.




Hammer employed an entire city!!  he said everyone and their mama worked for him because he could not turn them away when they would come asking for something.  that was his downfall.  he was too nice and people used him.


----------



## shiny_things

There is no way there isn't a tape already somewhere waiting to be 'leaked'.


----------



## lizmil

Don't feel sorry for them one maybe North and the other children, but this"girl" knows what's what.  She hasnt been a "child" for a long time.


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> All good things come to an end.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ring-video-swinging-pinata.html#ixzz3j0vBucpC


 


She looks like Lindsay Lohans long lost twin in these pics. Tragic.


----------



## Lounorada

twinkle.tink said:


> I love that first dress....
> 
> Lou , sorry to bug you again.
> 
> I have less boob, than Kylie...I bet the pattern would fit better


 
Sorry for the slow reply Tink, I was on vacation so wasn't on tPF 
The printed dress is Nicolas Jebran Haute Couture.


----------



## Sasha2012

She spent all-day partying at a beach-side resort as she continues her seemingly never-ending 18th birthday celebrations.

But it appears multiple parties in the US, a holiday to Mexico and a bash in Montreal aren't sufficient for Kylie Jenner's special day.

The Keeping up With The Kardashians star continued the festivities as she visited Harlow restaurant in old Montreal, Canada for dinner on Sunday night with a group of pals.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hday-celebrations-Montreal.html#ixzz3j6pvgi2j


----------



## Encore Hermes

Is she getting those Shannon Dougherty uneven eyes? Botox?









Or Picasso 




Yes, I'll show myself out.......


----------



## Lounorada

Looking rough.


----------



## pukasonqo

well, is not like she has college or work to look forward...
And what costume shall the poor girl wear
To all tomorrow's parties
A hand-me-down dress from who knows where
To all tomorrow's parties
And where will she go and what shall she do
When midnight comes around
She'll turn once more to Sunday's clown
And cry behind the door
And what costume shall the poor girl wear
To all tomorrow's parties
Why silks and linens of yesterday's gowns
To all tomorrow's parties
And what will she do with Thursday's rags When Monday comes around
She'll turn once more to Sunday's clown
And cry behind the door
And what costume shall the poor girl wear
To all tomorrow's parties
For Thursday's child is Sunday's clown
For whom none will go mourning
A blackened shroud, a hand-me-down gown
Of rags and silks, a costume
Fit for one who sits and cries
For all tomorrow's parties


----------



## StopHammertime

Woahhhhh she is looking hard.


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> Is she getting those Shannon Dougherty uneven eyes? Botox?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Picasso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'll show myself out.......



Good catch!


----------



## usmcwifey

Her face is tragic!!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

V0N1B2 said:


> Hey, listen Jayne1... that-hot-mugshot-dude-from-last-year's doppelganger can speak whatever language he wants to me.
> But I know exactly what you mean





Encore Hermes said:


> Is she getting those Shannon Dougherty uneven eyes? Botox?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Picasso
> 
> Yes, I'll show myself out.......



Shannon's are from a skull asymmetry, not botox. All those little babies you see with helmets on are getting early intervention on issues like that.


----------



## SpeedyJC

jun3machina said:


> So this is what 18 is now ..she looks 30!



I know right and  it makes me sad knowing that this image is what so many young girls are looking up to.


----------



## br00kelynx

The video for rack city was basically a porno anyways..


----------



## br00kelynx

br00kelynx said:


> The video for rack city was basically a porno anyways..




Nvm I'm thinking of another video. Was it Tyga? There was girls going down on each other in video. It was like a mansion party


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall Jenner debuted her cornrows in St. Barts on Monday, a week after her younger sister Kylie rocked the same plaited hairstyle in Mexico.

Known as 'canerows' in the Caribbean, the 19-year-old reality starlet was simply getting into the spirit as a tourist enjoying her holiday on the French-speaking isle.

It was a fuss-free way for the Keeping Up with the Kardashians stunner to keep her naturally long locks off her neck in the sweltering summer heat. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-rocked-plaited-hairstyle.html#ixzz3j7qQLAi8


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I love Kendall's Zimmermann set....it's something I would wear on vaca.


----------



## sabrunka

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I love Kendall's Zimmermann set....it's something I would wear on vaca.




Thank you! Was about to ask for an id, love the top!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Encore Hermes said:


> And her parents appear to love him
> 
> _Tyga&#8217;s recent hits&#8212;&#8220;Make It Nasty,&#8221; &#8220;Rack City&#8221;&#8212;all have something in common. He loves the female form and talking about sex.  So it&#8217;s no surprise that the Young Money rapper is preparing to star, direct, and produce his first porno film.
> 
> Rack City: The XXX Movie is a continuation of his chart-topping smash &#8220;Rack City.&#8221; Tyga tells AVN that he wanted to take the song into the world of adult entertainment, but he will be playing a non-sexual role. The film, which is co-directed by Justice Young, will come packaged with the song and &#8220;Faded.&#8221; It will also feature unreleased material and original music from the heavily tatted MC.
> 
> Young and Tyga are also launching RackCity.XXX. The site will offer a monthly membership and will feature updates on photos, videos, and the movie itself. _
> 
> http://www.complex.com/music/2012/09/tyga-launches-porn-site-stars-and-directs-in-rack-city-xxx
> 
> Same article
> 
> On if he plans on making more adult films:
> 
> "I look at it right now as a hobby, but I'm into it right now so I feel like I'm really doing it for fun, but at the same time I really want to make it right. I'm not just bull****ting my way through this. Anything I attach myself to I want it to be high quality. I feel like regardless we put a good project together."


OH.

MY

GOD!

These people are absolute trash!


----------



## Lounorada

Kendulls matching outfit isn't cute and she looks uncomfortable in it... who walks around with their hand cradling their crotch?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Encore Hermes said:


> Is she getting those Shannon Dougherty uneven eyes? Botox?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> klairkia.files.wordpress.com/2010/03/dohertyshannen.jpg
> Or Picasso
> artdependence.com/image/183056/outstanding-collection-surveying-the-career-of-pablo-picasso-by-sothebys-in-november-2014?max_width=250&max_height=1000&q=70
> Yes, I'll show myself out.......


I love when culture does a 180 on this thread!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lounorada said:


> Kendulls matching outfit isn't cute and she looks uncomfortable in it... who walks around with their hand cradling their crotch?


This is maybe the third set of shots in recent weeks where she's a hand slide away from exposing her blueberry muffin


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> This is maybe the third set of shots in recent weeks where she's a hand slide away from exposing her blueberry muffin


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lounorada said:


>


----------



## White Orchid

Brian Pahl must be on vacation too, hence the non-photoshopped pix in all their 'glory', lol.


Lol @ Khloe's real "gym" body :greengrin:


----------



## White Orchid

Lounorada said:


> Kendulls matching outfit isn't cute and she looks uncomfortable in it... who walks around with their hand cradling their crotch?


Females genetically-predisposed to kamel toe?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Lounorada said:


> Kendulls matching outfit isn't cute and she looks uncomfortable in it... *who walks around with their hand cradling their crotch?*



Her sister Kylie.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

White Orchid said:


> Females genetically-predisposed to kamel toe?


Dead!

This was supposed to be a multi-quote but failed. This was my response to Coach Lover Too as well


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Kendall looks ridiculous.


----------



## pukasonqo

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Kendall looks ridiculous.




i think she is trying very, very hard to remind us she is a supermodel
but then she goes parading with thumbelina et al and is hard not to remember why she is a model


----------



## Jikena

I can't with these people. Why wear something you're not comfortable in. She keeps putting her hand on her crotch so that we don't see her intimacy. And in the blue thing she puts her hand on her boobs because the cleavage is way too big.


----------



## myown

lanasyogamama said:


> Shannon's are from a skull asymmetry, not botox. All those little babies you see with helmets on are getting early intervention on issues like that.



yeah I was just about to say something. 
some people just have asymmetric eyes and faces. in facts no ones face is symmetric.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

lanasyogamama said:


> Shannon's are from a skull asymmetry, not botox. All those little babies you see with helmets on are getting early intervention on issues like that.



Yes, my little boy had it at birth. Its called craniosynostosis. His was very mild and after two surgeries, he now looks great - you can't tell he ever had it. It has varying degrees though - it can be very severe. I'm still part of the support group for other mums.


----------



## Jayne1

myown said:


> yeah I was just about to say something.
> some people just have asymmetric eyes and faces. in facts no ones face is symmetric.



Yes, but I think Encore's point may have been that Kylie is making it happen with fillers and what not. It didn't just happen.  She's making it happen by going overboard.


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> Females genetically-predisposed to kamel toe?



 
I should have  said in my post that it was a rhetorical question


----------



## bag-princess

myown said:


> yeah I was just about to say something.
> some people just have asymmetric eyes and faces. *in facts no ones face is symmetric.*





supposedly someone's is.  a few months ago on GMA they were talking about a model that was said to have the most perfectly symmetric face that had all the photographers in love.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yes, my little boy had it at birth. Its called craniosynostosis. His was very mild and after two surgeries, he now looks great - you can't tell he ever had it. It has varying degrees though - it can be very severe. I'm still part of the support group for other mums.


I've never heard of this before. Thanks for sharing and I'm glad your son is all better now. Hope this isn't too personal but does it cause any physical difficulties?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

"My sister Kim always said, '*Don't put a bumper sticker on a Bentley*,'" Kendall told _Allure_ magazine. "I have a really weird thing about 'forever.'"  :lolots:











http://www.etonline.com/news/170171_kylie_jenner_new_heart_tattoo/


----------



## Deco

I don't think Kendall's hand is positioned to cover anything.  It's positioned to keep the slit in her pants open to show maximum leg.


----------



## berrydiva

Coach Lover Too said:


> "My sister Kim always said, '*Don't put a bumper sticker on a Bentley*,'" Kendall told _Allure_ magazine. "I have a really weird thing about 'forever.'"  :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.etonline.com/news/170171_kylie_jenner_new_heart_tattoo/


Kim got that from Star. He used to say that on the show all the time about her.


----------



## Staci_W

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yes, my little boy had it at birth. Its called craniosynostosis. His was very mild and after two surgeries, he now looks great - you can't tell he ever had it. It has varying degrees though - it can be very severe. I'm still part of the support group for other mums.



I have a nephew with a severe case. He has hydrocephalus too (water on the brain).


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

In Kendall's defense she's a teenager. You're nothing but a ball of contradictions during that time because you really don't know what the hell you want. 

I like that she kept it small but the placement is weird, like she just picked a random place on her body.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Kim got that from Star. *He used to say that on the show all the time about her.*





   she is so stupid!!!  i bet she heard it and has no idea that it was meant for her.


----------



## glamourous1098

Coach Lover Too said:


> "My sister Kim always said, '*Don't put a bumper sticker on a Bentley*,'" Kendall told _Allure_ magazine. "I have a really weird thing about 'forever.'"  :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.etonline.com/news/170171_kylie_jenner_new_heart_tattoo/



Don't quote me on this but I think that might be Kylie?  I sort of recognize the outfit.  And the ratty extensions.


----------



## michie

^That is Kylie. IDK why they're using something Kendall said.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

glamourous1098 said:


> Don't quote me on this but I think that might be Kylie?  I sort of recognize the outfit.  And the ratty extensions.



Oh you're right!
A quote from Kendall while using Kylie's pic. How confusing. ET needs to shape up on their reporting.


----------



## poopsie

Doesn't matter...................they are all the same


----------



## Lounorada

poopsie said:


> Doesn't matter...................they are all the same


 
Exactly!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Thingofbeauty said:


> I've never heard of this before. Thanks for sharing and I'm glad your son is all better now. Hope this isn't too personal but does it cause any physical difficulties?



Its ok  it's caused by one or more of the skull sutures "soft spots" closing in utero. Depending on which one/s it is, it can cause a lot of issues. Intercranial pressure, non- symmetrical features, ocular problems. Our son had Metopic, generally regarded as the easiest to rectify (try telling that to us, when they operated on his skull at 7.5mths old and again at 6yrs) 

It can cause learning difficulties and issues with fine/gross motor skills. It can also have associated syndromes.

Our little boy (now 8) had a lucky escape in that he is very smart (I think we focused on reading etc so much we turned him into a super-nerd...lol) doing great in school, and aside from an ear-to-ear scar that is covered by hair - he's a very handsome kid who looks just like his Dad and you'd never really know.

That said, other children have multiple surgeries and therapies. Its why I hung around on the support boards. Its a tough road for a lot of the parents.

I was surprised by the stats though...1 in 10,000 births. Surgery is very common.

Sorry to derail thread guys.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner finally joined her family in St Barts - just in time to take a boat trip with the clan on Tuesday.

And as would be expected of the avid Instagrammer aka 'King Kylie', the 18-year-old snapped a bikini selfie with sister Kendall, 19, before the duo left the confines of their luxurious hotel.

'We woke up in paradise too' the TV personality captioned the revealing snap which shows the siblings posing in front of a mirror in their designer bathing suits.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-shorts-St-Barts-boat-trip.html#ixzz3jCWablm4


----------



## bisousx

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> In Kendall's defense she's a teenager. You're nothing but a ball of contradictions during that time because you really don't know what the hell you want.
> 
> I like that she kept it small but the placement is weird, like she just picked a random place on her body.



Agree. I deeply regret my tattoos from when I was 15. Luckily I was able to cover them all up with a beautiful Japanese koi piece, covering half of my back. If I could do it again, I'd never get a tattoo.


----------



## Lounorada

Their waists in the instagram pic don't match their waists in the pap pics. 
Photoshop is definitely an addiction for this family, pathetic.


----------



## Jikena

Lounorada said:


> Their waists in the instagram pic don't match their waists in the pap pics.
> Photoshop is definitely an addiction for this family, pathetic.



Agreeeeeee. I noticed it as well. Especially Kendall's.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Staci_W said:


> I have a nephew with a severe case. He has hydrocephalus too (water on the brain).


Oh no. Sorry to hear that. How is that treated?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Its ok  it's caused by one or more of the skull sutures "soft spots" closing in utero. Depending on which one/s it is, it can cause a lot of issues. Intercranial pressure, non- symmetrical features, ocular problems. Our son had Metopic, generally regarded as the easiest to rectify (try telling that to us, when they operated on his skull at 7.5mths old and again at 6yrs)
> 
> It can cause learning difficulties and issues with fine/gross motor skills. It can also have associated syndromes.
> 
> Our little boy (now 8) had a lucky escape in that he is very smart (I think we focused on reading etc so much we turned him into a super-nerd...lol) doing great in school, and aside from an ear-to-ear scar that is covered by hair - he's a very handsome kid who looks just like his Dad and you'd never really know.
> 
> That said, other children have multiple surgeries and therapies. Its why I hung around on the support boards. Its a tough road for a lot of the parents.
> 
> I was surprised by the stats though...1 in 10,000 births. Surgery is very common.
> 
> Sorry to derail thread guys.


Thanks for your response and in such detail too. I'm so happy to hear your son's surgeries were so successful, but I could imagine it was such a heartbreaking time for you. I'm sure you're being on the boards brings lots of hope and support to others going through similar experiences.


----------



## littlerock

bisousx said:


> Agree. I deeply regret my tattoos from when I was 15. Luckily I was able to cover them all up with a beautiful Japanese koi piece, covering half of my back. If I could do it again, I'd never get a tattoo.



Same here. I hate mine.


----------



## Staci_W

Thingofbeauty said:


> Oh no. Sorry to hear that. How is that treated?



He's has multiple surgeries. He's had to have his skull cracked and reformed. He's got synthetic bone in it. He also has a shunt in his head to drain the water. I don't talk to my sister anymore, so I'm not sure how he's doing. He's 11 now.


----------



## michie

Staci_W said:


> I don't talk to my sister anymore


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Staci_W said:


> He's has multiple surgeries. He's had to have his skull cracked and reformed. He's got synthetic bone in it. He also has a shunt in his head to drain the water. I don't talk to my sister anymore, so I'm not sure how he's doing. He's 11 now.


Oh Staci! Sending you a hug. I hate to hear about kids being ill and I'm always amazed at how brave and strong they are in the face of such huge challenges. I wish him perfect health and happiness and your family too.


----------



## ByeKitty

Lounorada said:


> Their waists in the instagram pic don't match their waists in the pap pics.
> Photoshop is definitely an addiction for this family, pathetic.


The photoshop is so obvious on that instagram picture... Those waists do not look like normal human proportions.


----------



## pukasonqo

ByeKitty said:


> The photoshop is so obvious on that instagram picture... Those waists do not look like normal human proportions.




they are kartrashian proportions


----------



## Thingofbeauty

pukasonqo said:


> they are kartrashian proportions


Took the words right out my mouth


----------



## sabrunka

Now Kylie's boobs look somewhat natural again, WHAT IS HAPPENING.  I wish I could just know, it's annoying not knowing what is in her body  ... Well, to a certain extent.  I don't want to know about _certain_ things in her body.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I was thinking the same about Kendall's photoshopped waist. It's not like she even needs that....IMO, her unphotoshopped body is perfect the way it is! [emoji1]


edit: not saying that Kendall's body type is the*only* attractive body type.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner was the dutiful girlfriend on Tuesday when she left her sisters to meet-up with boyfriend Tyga.

The 18-year-old reality star was seen picking up the 25-year-old rapper at St Barts airport during her family vacation to the Caribbean island.

However, instead of looking ecstatic during the reunion, the teen appeared tense as she exited the transport hub.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...iend-Tyga-airport-St-Barts.html#ixzz3jDksSKnP


----------



## michie

Ay caramba! He does look like Bart Simpson!


----------



## Sarni

He is so creepy ewww


----------



## LuxePRW

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie Jenner was the dutiful girlfriend on Tuesday when she left her sisters to meet-up with boyfriend Tyga.
> 
> The 18-year-old reality star was seen picking up the 25-year-old rapper at St Barts airport during her family vacation to the Caribbean island.
> 
> *However, instead of looking ecstatic during the reunion, the teen appeared tense as she exited the transport hub.
> *
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...iend-Tyga-airport-St-Barts.html#ixzz3jDksSKnP



Looks like the break up is about to get started!  LOL!!  Will be interesting to see how PMK scripts this one!


----------



## lizmil

Those look like easy access shorts she has on


----------



## Thingofbeauty

She went to the airport like that?


----------



## Encore Hermes

Looks odd


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Encore Hermes said:


> Looks odd
> View attachment 3102329


Looks like photoshop error to me


----------



## AlbertsLove

Encore Hermes said:


> Looks odd
> View attachment 3102329



It's the pants from the person in the back with red shoes. It blends to Tyga shorts.


----------



## CherryKitty

I almost feel bad for Kylie. Likely a very insecure young woman with all the work she's had done. I'm sorry, I have issues believing that her breasts are real. None of my business really, ultimately her choice, but she's so young. It makes me sad for her. To me, Kendall appears to be the most "normal" out of them all. 

Even the fact that Kylie had lip injections just blows me away. I grew up in an affluent area and very few people I knew had cosmetic surgery or procedures. Some did, eventually, but not in high school. But I suppose it's different when you're basically living like an adult already with millions of your own to toss around. I find it all very sad; despite all the money, her upbringing was unconventional with a mom like Kris. Just because you have money doesn't mean you live a perfect life. 

Sorry for the rant, lol.


----------



## myown

AlbertsLove said:


> It's the pants from the person in the back with red shoes. It blends to Tyga shorts.



I see it, too


----------



## tangowithme

White Orchid said:


> Females genetically-predisposed to kamel toe?



Kamel toe? Moose knuckle!


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Its ok  it's caused by one or more of the skull sutures "soft spots" closing in utero. Depending on which one/s it is, it can cause a lot of issues. Intercranial pressure, non- symmetrical features, ocular problems. Our son had Metopic, generally regarded as the easiest to rectify (try telling that to us, when they operated on his skull at 7.5mths old and again at 6yrs)
> 
> 
> 
> It can cause learning difficulties and issues with fine/gross motor skills. It can also have associated syndromes.
> 
> 
> 
> Our little boy (now 8) had a lucky escape in that he is very smart (I think we focused on reading etc so much we turned him into a super-nerd...lol) doing great in school, and aside from an ear-to-ear scar that is covered by hair - he's a very handsome kid who looks just like his Dad and you'd never really know.
> 
> 
> 
> That said, other children have multiple surgeries and therapies. Its why I hung around on the support boards. Its a tough road for a lot of the parents.
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised by the stats though...1 in 10,000 births. Surgery is very common.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to derail thread guys.




Im glad the surgery went well, Doll. I can't imagine how terrifying it must have been for you and your family.


----------



## purseprincess32

Ugh.. I've been to St. Barths during my vacation and on a sailboat. I can only imagine what people thought of the Kartrashians... It's sad that people actually look up to these people especially young girls. 

They are considered a joke by most people in LA and many A Listers are throughly embarrassed to be around them at events or asked for pictures with them.


----------



## Encore Hermes

AlbertsLove said:


> It's the pants from the person in the back with red shoes. It blends to Tyga shorts.



I see it 

He has very slim legs


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Encore Hermes said:


> I see it
> 
> He has very slim legs


You are very kind


----------



## Thingofbeauty

AlbertsLove said:


> It's the pants from the person in the back with red shoes. It blends to Tyga shorts.


Oh I see it now. Thanks.


----------



## NYCBelle

This dude is a leech..PMK needs to step in already and destroy this relationship like she did with the Hump


----------



## Thingofbeauty

NYCBelle said:


> This dude is a leech..PMK needs to step in already and destroy this relationship like she did with the Hump


Hump wanted a life away from the spotlight and a healthy family. She HAD to destroy their relationship. 

Tyga's a famewh0re. He's a keeper.


----------



## madeinnyc

Saw this and couldn't help but laugh [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## knasarae

myown said:


> yeah I was just about to say something.
> some people just have asymmetric eyes and faces. in facts no ones face is symmetric.





bag-princess said:


> supposedly someone's is.  a few months ago on GMA they were talking about a model that was said to have the most perfectly symmetric face that had all the photographers in love.



My mom says the same thing about Denzel Washingon.... well back when he was younger.  She studied art and said he had a symmetrical face as well.


----------



## Ladybug09

Lounorada said:


> Their waists in the instagram pic don't match their waists in the pap pics.
> Photoshop is definitely an addiction for this family, pathetic.





ByeKitty said:


> The photoshop is so obvious on that instagram picture... Those waists do not look like normal human proportions.


I still think they've modified their waist in real life also.


michie said:


> Ay caramba! He does look like Bart Simpson!



He does, the Black Bart! LOL



madeinnyc said:


> View attachment 3102635
> 
> 
> Saw this and couldn't help but laugh [emoji23][emoji23]


Hilarious!


----------



## Monoi

NYCBelle said:


> This dude is a leech..PMK needs to step in already and destroy this relationship like she did with the Hump




I agree doesnt this guy have a life of his own, a kid to raise and a job? 

He's really wanting his 5 sec of fame with the ks


----------



## ByeKitty

Ladybug09 said:


> I still think they've modified their waist in real life also.



How is that even possible without moving ribs?


----------



## berrydiva

They're young. I remember having an absurdly small waist (by comparison to now) when I was young....I don't know if they've done anything to their waist but their metabolism is still fast enough to keep them fit with minimal effort.


----------



## ByeKitty

berrydiva said:


> They're young. I remember having an absurdly small waist (by comparison to now) when I was young....I don't know if they've done anything to their waist but their metabolism is still fast enough to keep them fit with minimal effort.



I agree with this, they have tiny waists which is normal at that age... But in that particular IG pics, they look exaggerated - especially Kendall.


----------



## Lounorada

ByeKitty said:


> I agree with this, they have tiny waists which is normal at that age... But in that particular IG pics, they look exaggerated - especially Kendall.


Exactly. 
The fact that they have perfectly fine, small waists in reality, but then they feel the need to photoshop them even smaller in their instagram/personal pics is really sad. What's worse is that they're not the only people who do it either, famous or non-famous


----------



## Chloe_chick999

knasarae said:


> My mom says the same thing about Denzel Washingon.... well back when he was younger.  She studied art and said he had a symmetrical face as well.



Denzel is a beautiful man!


----------



## zen1965

chloe_chick999 said:


> denzel is a beautiful man!




+1.


----------



## Sasha2012

They are already in another exotic locale.

But before Kylie Jenner and Tyga joined the rest of the Kardashian clan in St Barths they took their relationship to the next level in Mexico with some treetop zip-lining on Thursday.

While Kylie, 18, has worked to separate herself from the looming shadow of her big sisters, the scene was reminiscent of Kim Kardashian and Kanye West performing similar high wire work just over a year ago.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...zip-lining-Mexico-together.html#ixzz3jHuoHBHC


----------



## berrydiva

Guess they're free to be public with their relationship now.


----------



## redney

Awww, and the lovebirds took Brian along.


----------



## Jikena

I'm confused. Is Kendall wearing tights as pants or are they pants that look like tights ? 

Also, Kylie's a$$ looks nothing like her IG pics. Not that there's anything wrong with her a$$. But she's obviously making it bigger in her ig pics.


----------



## Sassys

I can't believe an 18yr old dresses like this (clearly bought these clothes before turning 18)


----------



## redney

Wow, he really is a real life Bart Simpson.


----------



## berrydiva

Jikena said:


> I'm confused. Is Kendall wearing tights as pants or are they pants that look like tights ?
> 
> Also, Kylie's a$$ looks nothing like her IG pics. Not that there's anything wrong with her a$$. But she's obviously making it bigger in her ig pics.


They look like sheer tights meant to be worn under something. I can't tell if it's the same from the pic when she's on the zip line....those look like workout pants and not sheer. 

Kylie is in desperate need of attention from an adult.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> I can't believe an 18yr old dresses like this (clearly bought these clothes before turning 18)


 
Katfish appears to have got tangled in some thot-nets.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Is something wrong with the right side of Kylie's face or is that just not her good side? She's always covering it.


----------



## sabrunka

Jikena said:


> I'm confused. Is Kendall wearing tights as pants or are they pants that look like tights ?
> 
> Also, Kylie's a$$ looks nothing like her IG pics. Not that there's anything wrong with her a$$. But she's obviously making it bigger in her ig pics.



They're technically workout pants made by Lululemon.  They had them available on their site earlier in the year and there were mixed reviews.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

St Barts. (August 19)


----------



## pukasonqo

is tyga wearing his pjs while out and about?


----------



## Jikena

Kendall's workout shorts look like men trunks lol.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

OH how cute. She painted her nails to match his pj's.


----------



## tweegy

She's not seriously hiding her face from being photographed...


----------



## tomz_grl

Is that the Situation in the red tank?

And there is no way she can deny her boob job now with the inside cleavage view.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Are they wearing "King Kylie" t shirts in the zip lining pics? The hell


----------



## Coach Lover Too

That bodyguard guy sure has nice arms! Wowzer!


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

St Barts (August 19)


----------



## redney

Doesn't Tyga get tired of being around the witches' Kraven all the time?


----------



## michie

And away from his son all the time?


----------



## berrydiva

I like how annoyed they look at the paps.


----------



## bisousx

I think Kylie is more popular than Kendall now.


----------



## berrydiva

bisousx said:


> I think Kylie is more popular than Kendall now.



Kylie is about to surpass Kim.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Kendall looks like a barbie doll in those pics with Khloe.


----------



## Humbugged

bisousx said:


> I think Kylie is more popular than Kendall now.




You are mistaking notoriety for popularity


----------



## Jayne1

tweegy said:


> She's not seriously hiding her face from being photographed...



I was wondering about that!  They're filming!


----------



## Humbugged

Jikena said:


> Kendall's workout shorts look like men trunks lol.




Compression shorts - $24


----------



## Sasha2012

I don't think these were posted.

Kylie and Pia hanging out at Casa Aramara beach in Punta Mita, Mexico. (August 12)

via tumblr


----------



## Encore Hermes

Looks like Brian Prahl's pics


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> Looks like Brian Prahl's pics



Yes, because they're so happily and comfortably posing for the camera. They know anything unattractive will be photoshopped.


----------



## kirsten

Kylie's spray tan is all splotchy. She'd look nice being her pale natural color with her dark features.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall Jenner got a taste of the future on Wednesday when she got to try out a jetpack.

The 19-year-old model was spotted out on the water in St. Barts, getting propelled into the air by a pair of special boots.

With much of her family present to witness Kendall's flight, the reality star managed to balance on jets of air and water before diving into the sea.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...it-family-holiday-St-Barts.html#ixzz3jKEgUKAx


----------



## blackkitty4378

Sassys said:


> I can't believe an 18yr old dresses like this (clearly bought these clothes before turning 18)



He looks like a predator about to pounce on its prey. How fitting.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/19/kylie-jenner-tyga-hold-hands-while-flyboarding-together/

Kylie Jenner reaches for boyfriend Tygas hands while flyboarding on the water together on Wednesday (August 19) in St. Barts.

The couple, who was filming scenes for Keeping Up With the Kardashians, was joined by Kylies mom Kris Jenner, as well as her sisters Kendall, Kim [Kardashian], Khloe, and Kourtney.

Kendall also tried flyboarding as Kylie and Tyga cozied up on the boat surrounded by cameras.

Earlier in the day, Khloe and Kendall posed on front of the yacht for a sexy Baywatch shot.


----------



## wildblood

Looks like he's giving those chicken legs a work out.


----------



## patchydel

You never skip leg day Tyga!


----------



## Jikena

God. I'm like "oh they're all happy in these pics yeah ok", you know whatever, and then I see this pic of Kim in the middle...  Fully dressed. Coat to hide her huge a$$ and "big arms" and stuff. Freaky face with no emotion. She looks like a robot. Honestly, she's the one who made me watch KUWTK and she was pretty nice and funny at the time if you could ignore the fact that she had made a sextape (I was only watching the series, I didn't know this forum and stuff). But now... she is so annoying and emotionless.


----------



## pukasonqo

any ID on kendall's swimsuit, pretty please?
kylie looks cute smiling in a natural way, tyga...no good
what does she sees on him???


----------



## Lounorada

pukasonqo said:


> *any ID on kendall's swimsuit, pretty please?*
> kylie looks cute smiling in a natural way, tyga...no good
> what does she sees on him???


 
Just ID'd it in the Khloe thread for you hun!


----------



## pukasonqo

Lounorada said:


> Just ID'd it in the Khloe thread for you hun!




cheers! [emoji253] you are just awesome!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

bisousx said:


> I think Kylie is more popular than Kendall now.



And all for the wrong reasons.


----------



## Lounorada

pukasonqo said:


> cheers! [emoji253] you are just awesome!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Off topic sorta.
Longtime Subway pitchman Jared Fogle agreed Wednesday to plead guilty to  allegations that he paid for sex acts with minors and received child  pornography in a case that destroyed his career at the sandwich-shop  chain and could send him to prison for more than a decade.

What I find interesting is a couple of comments about *Tyga *on that article.


                     Captain Spaulding                     15 hours ago
                                                               Can i also point out one thing.. not to defend Jared and his actions but to show a double standard
Tyga is 25 years old. That Jenner girl just turned 18. hes been screwing  her and posting pictures of her nude for years and yet people praise  him.. 
shouldn't he and Jared be cellmates ? 


*This one cracked me up!~ *


                     Loki                     15 hours ago
                                                               What's a "Tyga"?? 



http://news.yahoo.com/tv-report-ex-subway-pitchman-admit-child-porn-054612244--finance.html#


----------



## Kim1980

Kylie's lips look kinda deflated...is that why she is hiding her face???


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/19/kylie-jenner-tyga-hold-hands-while-flyboarding-together/
> 
> Kylie Jenner reaches for boyfriend Tygas hands while flyboarding on the water together on Wednesday (August 19) in St. Barts.
> 
> The couple, who was filming scenes for Keeping Up With the Kardashians, was joined by Kylies mom Kris Jenner, as well as her sisters Kendall, Kim [Kardashian], Khloe, and Kourtney.
> 
> Kendall also tried flyboarding as Kylie and Tyga cozied up on the boat surrounded by cameras.
> 
> Earlier in the day, Khloe and Kendall posed on front of the yacht for a sexy Baywatch shot.



I love how Kim is just swanning around.


----------



## shiny_things

redney said:


> Doesn't Tyga get tired of being around the witches' Kraven all the time?



Don't be silly, not when he's getting $$$.

This whole situation still disgusts me, there is no way any responsible parent would let their daughter get into a relationship with a deadbeat Dad, broke, no job, who is several years older than them at the age of 16 (she was about 16 right?).

In a few years when Kylie goes down that road we know she will inevitably go down, I hope her parents finally realise what terrible parents they've been.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

E! couldn't wait for Kylie to turn 18 so they could film their relationship. A damn shame.


----------



## redney

shiny_things said:


> Don't be silly, not when he's getting $$$.



You're right! PMK got him cheap too!

http://hollywoodlife.com/2015/08/20/tyga-keeping-up-with-the-kardashians-kylie-jenner-paid/

*It pays to date a Jenner&#8211; Literally! Kylie Jenner&#8217;s boyfriend, Tyga,  is reportedly going to get quite the payday for appearing on episodes  of &#8216;Keeping Up With The Kardashians&#8217;&#8211; a $500K payday to be exact!*

 When _Keeping Up With The Kardashians_ returns to E! for another season, audiences can expect to see *Kylie Jenner*, 18, and her blooming relationship with boyfriend, *Tyga*, 25. Not only will Tyga make his _Kardashian_  debut, he will be making Kardashian money! However, with the show  shelling out so much cash to have the rapper appear, does that mean  other cast members had to be cut loose? We&#8217;ve got all the deets!

&#8220;The family has decided to integrate Tyga into the show because all of  them really like him and it looks like he is going to become a part of  their family,&#8221; a source close to the family told _Radar_.  &#8220;Tyga is getting paid per episode right now because they do not know  how him and Kylie&#8217;s love line will translate in ratings, but everyone  thinks it will be gold because the two of them are so great on-camera  together,&#8221; added the source. 

So, let&#8217;s talk cash, because there&#8217;s a whole lot of it at play here.  There has been an allotted $500,000 designated for guest appearances by  Tyga and others, including *Khloe Kardashian*&#8216;s bestie *Malika Haqq* and *Kris Jenner*&#8216;s boyfriend, *Corey Gamble.*

 However, that money has to be coming from somewhere&#8211; and it is.
  &#8220;Khloe does not have her man on the show right now, *[Caitlyn Jenner]* and *Rob [Kardashian]* are no longer on the show and *Scott* *Disick*&#8216;s future looks grim, so there is extra money this season,&#8221; the source added of where the funds might be pulled from.


----------



## bisousx

The fact that E! knew about their relationship and waited til Kylie turned 18 should dispell any doubt that Hollywood is full of predators and those who cover for them.


----------



## usmcwifey

patchydel said:


> You never skip leg day Tyga!




He looks like he skipped workout day period...I don't like men being that skinny! [emoji15]


----------



## myown

http://imgbox.com/v8RzMWbT
normal lips!


----------



## dangerouscurves

myown said:


> http://imgbox.com/v8RzMWbT
> 
> normal lips!




Her lips are as mysterious as Khole's behind, sometimes inflated, sometimes deflated.


----------



## Queenpixie

redney said:


> Wow, he really is a real life Bart Simpson.



and she is the real life Liza...

match made in hell?


----------



## Lounorada

Queenpixie said:


> and she is the real life Liza...
> 
> match made in hell?


 
Yikes, that top lip is hideous.


----------



## MY2CENT

What's wrong with her face?haha


----------



## redney

MY2CENT said:


> What's wrong with her face?haha



How much time do you have?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

myown said:


> http://imgbox.com/v8RzMWbT
> normal lips!



I swear that took 10 years off her looks.


----------



## dangerouscurves

redney said:


> How much time do you have?




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## TinksDelite

usmcwifey said:


> He looks like he skipped workout day period...I don't like men being that skinny! [emoji15]



A man has to be physically larger than me. No exceptions!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Can't imagine what it will be like when she turns 21 [emoji23]


----------



## redney

CoachGirl12 said:


> Can't imagine what it will be like when she turns 21 [emoji23]



At the rate she's going, she'll be washed up by then.


----------



## DesigningStyle

myown said:


> http://imgbox.com/v8RzMWbT
> normal lips!



Do not click that link if the image is not displaying.  It contains a virus.


----------



## tomz_grl

redney said:


> You're right! PMK got him cheap too!
> 
> http://hollywoodlife.com/2015/08/20/tyga-keeping-up-with-the-kardashians-kylie-jenner-paid/
> 
> *It pays to date a Jenner Literally! Kylie Jenners boyfriend, Tyga,  is reportedly going to get quite the payday for appearing on episodes  of Keeping Up With The Kardashians a $500K payday to be exact!*
> 
> When _Keeping Up With The Kardashians_ returns to E! for another season, audiences can expect to see *Kylie Jenner*, 18, and her blooming relationship with boyfriend, *Tyga*, 25. Not only will Tyga make his _Kardashian_  debut, he will be making Kardashian money! However, with the show  shelling out so much cash to have the rapper appear, does that mean  other cast members had to be cut loose? Weve got all the deets!
> 
> The family has decided to integrate Tyga into the show because all of  them really like him and it looks like he is going to become a part of  their family, a source close to the family told _Radar_.  Tyga is getting paid per episode right now because they do not know  how him and Kylies love line will translate in ratings, but everyone  thinks it will be gold because the two of them are so great on-camera  together, added the source.
> 
> So, lets talk cash, because theres a whole lot of it at play here.  There has been an allotted $500,000 designated for guest appearances by  Tyga and others, including *Khloe Kardashian*s bestie *Malika Haqq* and *Kris Jenner*s boyfriend, *Corey Gamble.*
> 
> However, that money has to be coming from somewhere and it is.
> Khloe does not have her man on the show right now, *[Caitlyn Jenner]* and *Rob [Kardashian]* are no longer on the show and *Scott* *Disick*s future looks grim, so there is extra money this season, the source added of where the funds might be pulled from.



Hope his ex gets her cut! Wouldn't that be ironic...


----------



## CoachGirl12

redney said:


> At the rate she's going, she'll be washed up by then.



Lol, true!


----------



## usmcwifey

TinksDelite said:


> A man has to be physically larger than me. No exceptions!!




Oh absolutely! And he has to be taller than me in heels....my hubby covers all the bases [emoji6]....tyga ( which is a stupid name in itself) is ugly, short and skinnier than Kylie ....wouldn't fly with me


----------



## Jikena

DesigningStyle said:


> Do not click that link if the image is not displaying.  It contains a virus.



What ? I've clicked it.


----------



## bisousx

TinksDelite said:


> A man has to be physically larger than me. No exceptions!!



Right?!?


----------



## Sasha2012

At $895 Kylie Jenner's custom anaconda skin Converse pumps certainly aren't cheap.

But the teen decided they were the perfect pair of deck shoes as she went for a boat ride in St Barts on Thursday.

Teaming her pumps with a snakeskin print bikini, Kylie posed on the bow of a small yacht for an Instagram shot.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...0-snakeskin-Converse-pumps.html#ixzz3jPWj3COI


----------



## starrysky

She looks so cheap and overdone.


----------



## VickyB

starrysky said:


> She looks so cheap and overdone.



Yes! Does Theresa G from RHONJ have a wig collection because it sure looks like Kylie's wearing one! There sre so many things to say about her. It's exhausting.


----------



## maddie66

How many hundreds of thousands of dollars in PS and other cosmetic procedures do you think went into that (scary) picture of Kylie and Kim posted above?  Even their eyebrows look fake!


----------



## berrydiva

Pumps?


----------



## candy2100

berrydiva said:


> Pumps?




High heels with closed toes.

Unless you mean, why are they calling high tops "pumps,".  I don't know the answer to that [emoji1].


----------



## dangerouscurves

DesigningStyle said:


> Do not click that link if the image is not displaying.  It contains a virus.




Oh no! I clicked it on my iPhone!


----------



## missjenny2679

dangerouscurves said:


> Oh no! I clicked it on my iPhone!




Eek! I'm on my iPhone too! What does that mean!?


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

St Barts (August 20)


----------



## lizmil

Half a million.dollars?


----------



## yajaira

Ya complete bullshyt maybe they meant 5 grand an episode hes nobody


----------



## redney

lizmil said:


> Half a million.dollars?



Not just for him. $500k for all their random hangers-on.


----------



## myown

DesigningStyle said:


> Do not click that link if the image is not displaying.  It contains a virus.



sorry, it worked fine for me. I got that link form another forum. 

I uploaded it again on my tumblr, if you still want to see it. there should not be a virus. 
http://rotwest.tumblr.com/post/127220248650


----------



## Wildflower22

Are those kids in a boat or raft without life vests?


----------



## shiny_things

Every picture I see of Tyga, it looks like he dribbles.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

starrysky said:


> She looks so *cheap* and overdone.



This.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

OMg look at that big a** gold watch North is wearing! Now granted my coffee hasn't kicked in yet so I may be seeing things, but that's what it looks like to me!

(I agree about the life vests. What is wrong with these people?!?)


----------



## dangerouscurves

Coach Lover Too said:


> OMg look at that big a** gold watch North is wearing! Now granted my coffee hasn't kicked in yet so I may be seeing things, but that's what it looks like to me!
> 
> (I agree about the life vests. What is wrong with these people?!?)




You're not seeing things, that's really a big watch on North's arm. Why would a 2-year old need a watch? It's not like she can read. (Rhetoric question, of course).


----------



## AEGIS

Sasha2012 said:


> At $895 Kylie Jenner's custom anaconda skin Converse pumps certainly aren't cheap.
> 
> But the teen decided they were the perfect pair of deck shoes as she went for a boat ride in St Barts on Thursday.
> 
> Teaming her pumps with a snakeskin print bikini, Kylie posed on the bow of a small yacht for an Instagram shot.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...0-snakeskin-Converse-pumps.html#ixzz3jPWj3COI




her wig looks awful...they both look awful


----------



## AEGIS

Coach Lover Too said:


> OMg look at that big a** gold watch North is wearing! Now granted my coffee hasn't kicked in yet so I may be seeing things, but that's what it looks like to me!
> 
> (I agree about the life vests. What is wrong with these people?!?)



Maybe North saw it lying around and wanted to wear it. Kids are weird.


----------



## michie

LOL. I thought that watch was another flash tat. It looks like something Chevy Chase wore in his old movies.


----------



## labelwhore04

Coach Lover Too said:


> OMg look at that big a** gold watch North is wearing! Now granted my coffee hasn't kicked in yet so I may be seeing things, but that's what it looks like to me!
> 
> (I agree about the life vests. What is wrong with these people?!?)



The "watch" looks like a flash tattoo.


----------



## lulu212121

shiny_things said:


> Every picture I see of Tyga, it looks like he dribbles.


Your not the only one!


----------



## **Ann**

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> 
> 
> St Barts (August 20)




Can anyone id Kendall's sun glasses please?


----------



## *spoiled*

Coach Lover Too said:


> OMg look at that big a** gold watch North is wearing! Now granted my coffee hasn't kicked in yet so I may be seeing things, but that's what it looks like to me!
> 
> (I agree about the life vests. What is wrong with these people?!?)




uh that's a flash tattoo


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Coach Lover Too said:


> OMg look at that big a** gold watch North is wearing! Now granted my coffee hasn't kicked in yet so I may be seeing things, but that's what it looks like to me!
> 
> (I agree about the life vests. What is wrong with these people?!?)



It's not an actual watch, it's one of those temporary flash tattoos.


----------



## sabrunka

dangerouscurves said:


> You're not seeing things, that's really a big watch on North's arm. Why would a 2-year old need a watch? It's not like she can read. (Rhetoric question, of course).



It's a flash tattoo!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> It's not an actual watch, it's one of those temporary flash tattoos.





sabrunka said:


> It's a flash tattoo!



Oh thanks!! I had no clue!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

*spoiled* said:


> uh that's a flash tattoo



Thank you. Didn't see your comment when I quoted the others.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

dangerouscurves said:


> You're not seeing things, that's really a big watch on North's arm. Why would a 2-year old need a watch? It's not like she can read. (Rhetoric question, of course).





AEGIS said:


> Maybe North saw it lying around and wanted to wear it. Kids are weird.





michie said:


> LOL. I thought that watch was another flash tat. It looks like something Chevy Chase wore in his old movies.





labelwhore04 said:


> The "watch" looks like a flash tattoo.



You were right!! (glad it wasn't just me that thought it was a watch though!)


----------



## VickyB

Kourt's bikini is a disaster.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Coach Lover Too said:


> You were right!! (glad it wasn't just me that thought it was a watch though!)




Hahaha!!! And I already had 3 cups of coffee.


----------



## Lounorada

shiny_things said:


> Every picture I see of Tyga, it looks like he dribbles.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner only turned 18-years-old this month.

But already the Keeping Up With The Kardashians star looks like mom material.

When leaving St Barts on Friday, the E! star seemed to be having the time of her life as she gave nephew Mason Disick, aged five, a piggyback ride as they headed toward their private jet.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ay-beau-Tyga-trails-behind.html#ixzz3jTjKYBbB


----------



## redney

What is that last picture??


----------



## tweegy

redney said:


> What is that last picture??



The look of disapproval??


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie Jenner only turned 18-years-old this month.
> 
> 
> 
> But already the Keeping Up With The Kardashians star looks like mom material.
> 
> 
> 
> When leaving St Barts on Friday, the E! star seemed to be having the time of her life as she gave nephew Mason Disick, aged five, a piggyback ride as they headed toward their private jet.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ay-beau-Tyga-trails-behind.html#ixzz3jTjKYBbB




Who's that is the last pic?


----------



## Sasha2012

dangerouscurves said:


> Who's that is the last pic?





redney said:


> What is that last picture??



 a model wearing the Haider Ackermann kimono Kim is wearing. I posted the wrong link.

*fixed


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> a model wearing the Haider Ackermann kimono Kim is wearing. I posted the wrong link.
> 
> 
> 
> *fixed




[emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Caz71

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie Jenner only turned 18-years-old this month.
> 
> But already the Keeping Up With The Kardashians star looks like mom material.
> 
> When leaving St Barts on Friday, the E! star seemed to be having the time of her life as she gave nephew Mason Disick, aged five, a piggyback ride as they headed toward their private jet.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ay-beau-Tyga-trails-behind.html#ixzz3jTjKYBbB



What do they do for a living? ?


----------



## labelwhore04

I can't even look at Tyga without getting annoyed. He has such a punchable face.


----------



## Encore Hermes

What is with her face? 
So they spent 2 full days only?


----------



## Vidarose

Encore Hermes said:


> What is with her face?
> 
> So they spent 2 full days only?
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/08/21/16/2B8E78D500000578-3206168-image-a-67_1440170058035.jpg




I noticed that too. Her face is so chalk-white it looks like she's wearing a kabuki mask.


----------



## ElephanyGirl

is tyga's mouth EVER closed?


----------



## Lounorada

ElephanyGirl said:


> is tyga's mouth EVER closed?


 
I don't think he can close it... It's always hanging open, catching flies.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

If Tyga is receiving a check from E!, I hope he's using it to pay his bills. Stunting on IG, and running up and behind your teenage girlfriend and can't pay your bills. That ish isn't cute...NOTHING about him or his relationship with that little girl is cute. 



Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> St Barts (August 20)



Kendall has a thing for Zimmermann. She's been wearing a lot of it on this vacation.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Lounorada said:


> I don't think he can close it... It's always hanging open, catching flies.



He's a nasty mouth-breather, probably always has bad breath and white gunk in the corners of his mouth &#128541;


----------



## anitalilac

labelwhore04 said:


> I can't even look at Tyga without getting annoyed. He has such a punchable face.



Agree...I just want to reach out and punch him in the balls and that dumb hanging mouth!


----------



## AEGIS

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> If Tyga is receiving a check from E!, I hope he's using it to pay his bills. Stunting on IG, and running up and behind your teenage girlfriend and can't pay your bills. That ish isn't cute...NOTHING about him or his relationship with that little girl is cute.
> 
> 
> 
> Kendall has a thing for Zimmermann. She's been wearing a lot of it on this vacation.



.....or for his child support


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Sickening. What says y'all?

Vivid Entertainment honcho *Steve Hirsch* thinks a *Kylie Jenner* sex tape could outperform her big sister's tape at the box office.
 Steve says he's undaunted by *Larry Flynt*, who pooh-poohed Vivid's $10 million offer to Kylie, saying she was *worth $2 mil max*. Steve threw plenty of shade on Larry, saying he's out of touch.
 As for Kylie, Steve says he knows whereof he speaks, because he's the brains behind the *Kim K* sex tape video, which has made tens of millions of bucks.

Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/08/21/steve-hirsch-kylie-jenner-sex-tape-kim-kardashian/#ixzz3jUqPRiHN
​


----------



## kirsten

Chloe_chick999 said:


> He's a nasty mouth-breather, probably always has bad breath and white gunk in the corners of his mouth [emoji13]




Kim can probably smell his cavities. lol


----------



## Coach Lover Too

kirsten said:


> Kim can probably smell his cavities. lol


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Eww!


----------



## CobaltBlu

kirsten said:


> Kim can probably smell his cavities. lol



That is her gift, Bible!


----------



## hermes_lemming

I love Kourtney's bikini


----------



## starrynite_87

AEGIS said:


> .....or for his child support




Blac Chyna never put him on child support...some people believe maybe that maybe he's using Kylie to pay his bills especially after there was a story claiming that Kylie had given him $50k to pay his back rent


----------



## Queenpixie

SMH....


----------



## berrydiva

It's really shameful that she felt she needed to do all of that to her face at such a young age.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Caz71 said:


> What do they do for a living? ?



Seems like they vacation and get butt implants.


----------



## Louiebabeee

Queenpixie said:


> SMH....



She was very cute and I really think she would have grown into a beautiful young adult if she left her face alone! Even if she had still gotten some lip injections she would still look human. She went from 13 to 35 in the matter of a few years looks wise.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

I see see got her lips done and that really has seemed to change her face. 

It's hard to see other differences because makeup can really change your look.


----------



## mcb100

I'm sure she had a little work done. The lips, and something else. But the rest of it just might be makeup.


----------



## ByeKitty

mcb100 said:


> I'm sure she had a little work done. The lips, and something else. But the rest of it just might be makeup.



I think so too... People sometimes use botox to raise the brows and it looks like she did that. Apart from that, there's an eye situation, she has lazy bedroom eyes all of a sudden. But it doesn't look like blepharoplasty to me.


----------



## maddie66

^ I agree.  I thought she might have done something to her chin/jawline, but it actually looks relatively similar in both pictures.


----------



## Sasha2012

It's been nonstop festivities for Kylie Jenner since she turned 18 almost two weeks ago.

But it seems the Keeping Up With The Kardashians star is finally back to reality as she stepped out for a low-key outing in Calabasas, Los Angeles on Saturday.

Kylie enjoyed a casual movie date with her boyfriend, rapper Tyga, 25.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-home-vacation-St-Barts.html#ixzz3jb267HqV


----------



## Dallas_Girl

What is on his shirt?


----------



## Sasha2012

Dallas_Girl said:


> What is on his shirt?



Those are tiny holes...


----------



## pukasonqo

another day, another photo, and she missed the leggings are not pants memo (and please don't tell me she is wearing work out gear, la di la)


----------



## Bentley1




----------



## michie

The way her top lip curls up now is kinda...well, very unattractive. She looks like she smells something stinky.


----------



## pukasonqo

michie said:


> The way her top lip curls up now is kinda...well, very unattractive. She looks like she smells something stinky.




maybe she also has kimbo's gift to smell cavities


----------



## zippie

She has had her nose done and bottom/top lips.  Even with her big fat tire lips she still looks better now, before she was not attractive.  She needs to stop with the injections and let her lips shrink a little.


----------



## Bentley1

Her eyes look different to me as well, in all her before/after photos. She's wearing makeup in both, so I don't believe it's the makeup.


----------



## ByeKitty

Bentley1 said:


> Her eyes look different to me as well, in all her before/after photos. She's wearing makeup in both, so I don't believe it's the makeup.



I was just thinking, could that be an effect of the raised brows? Not sure... Either way her nose looks the same to me.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Her eyes look the exact same to me. I just see less black eyeliner in the after photo. Plus the light is different in the photos so that can change things too if you are not use to seeing the lighting differences.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Bentley1 said:


> View attachment 3105980



She looks 1000% better now. Fake or not, huge improvement. She had Jay Leno's chin, a basic not very attractive nose, saggy boobs for a kid, very thin lips, etc.. She didn't "need" surgery to be cute, but she needed it to be as pretty as she is now. Argue me wrong, still my opinion.


----------



## loogirl

kittenslingerie said:


> She looks 1000% better now. Fake or not, huge improvement. She had Jay Leno's chin, a basic not very attractive nose, saggy boobs for a kid, very thin lips, etc.. She didn't "need" surgery to be cute, but she needed it to be as pretty as she is now. Argue me wrong, still my opinion.




She's not pretty now. She LOOKS fake. It's super obvious and fake. It makes her face look wonky and weird. 

I'm sad for you if you think this hot meas is pretty lol


----------



## Coach Lover Too

If you're 18 years old and want to look like a 30 year old hooker then I guess this is the look for you.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Regardless, I hope Kylie learns to love herself. People always want what they don't have. Curly hair wants straight hair, brown eyes want blue eyes, small boobs want big boob, and vice versa. 

No one is 100% happy with their body/looks. Even that girl you think looks perfect doesn't think she is. Trust me!! But you have to learn to be comfortable in the skin you have. And learn your outer appearance does not define you.


----------



## krissa

Dallas_Girl said:


> Regardless, I hope Kylie learns to love herself. People always want what they don't have. Curly hair wants straight hair, brown eyes want blue eyes, small boobs want big boob, and vice versa.
> 
> No one is 100% happy with their body/looks. Even that girl you think looks perfect doesn't think she is. Trust me!! But you have to learn to be comfortable in the skin you have. And learn your outer appearance does not define you.



Sadly, that I'll be an uphill battle with the family she's surrounded by. Look at Kim.


----------



## Midge S

kittenslingerie said:


> She looks 1000% better now. Fake or not, huge improvement. She had Jay Leno's chin, a basic not very attractive nose, saggy boobs for a kid, very thin lips, etc.. She didn't "need" surgery to be cute, but she needed it to be as pretty as she is now. Argue me wrong, still my opinion.


  I  agree to a point.  This is unkind, I know, but I don't think she was a particularly pretty girl.   

However  I do wish she was encouraged to wait longer to see if things would change on their own (at 14 or 15 or whenever this started she had a lot of physical maturing to still do) before beginning and I also think that, while the right areas were targeted, they took doing "tweaks" to too much of an extreme.  (and NO ONE needs breast implants at 17) .   So instead of realizing her beauty "potential"  through PS they made her into a fabricated/fetish-ised blow up doll.   

She is (IMO) Kim 2.0 where every speck of her self worth is wrapped up in her looks.  

You know,  I want to dislike this family but I really find it hard.  There is just something so inherently _sad _about them.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

It doesn't help an insecure teen to point out flaws and say they just aren't pretty. They haven't even fully matured yet. She could possibly see this thread and many others calling her transformation better because she didn't look good before. That's hurtful. The struggle woman face with their looks and size is real. It doesn't have to be added to. There is so much more to a woman than their looks. 

I personally thought she looked cute and was still young. And please don't discount the power of makeup and lighting. It can really make someone look different.


----------



## kittenslingerie

loogirl said:


> She's not pretty now. She LOOKS fake. It's super obvious and fake. It makes her face look wonky and weird.
> 
> I'm sad for you if you think this hot meas is pretty lol



You don't need to be sad for me because my opinion doesn't match yours, thats funny. She's not my daughter, so I have no concern over whether she is REAL or not. She wasn't a particularly beautiful girl and now she quite pretty IMO, which I am entitled to without your shaming. Some women/celebs get procedures done (actual grown ups unlike Kylie) and there is a lot of effort into shaming them for the procedures because they aren't REAL enough anymore. But someone like Bruce Jenner is praised for coming into himself with 100K plus in procedures, and if you say anything you are damned. Its so hypocritical. I see it on the forum alllll the time.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Midge S said:


> I  agree to a point.  This is unkind, I know, but I don't think she was a particularly pretty girl.
> 
> However  I do wish she was encouraged to wait longer to see if things would change on their own (at 14 or 15 or whenever this started she had a lot of physical maturing to still do) before beginning and I also think that, while the right areas were targeted, they took doing "tweaks" to too much of an extreme.  (and NO ONE needs breast implants at 17) .   So instead of realizing her beauty "potential"  through PS they made her into a fabricated/fetish-ised blow up doll.
> 
> She is (IMO) Kim 2.0 where every speck of her self worth is wrapped up in her looks.
> 
> You know,  I want to dislike this family but I really find it hard.  There is just something so inherently _sad _about them.



I do agree from an ethical point the procedures were done too young, but that doesn't change the fact that she "does" look better. And she definitely only sees self worth through her looks, she's not even educated.


----------



## ByeKitty

Here's what I believe... She looked like an awkward young teen before because she was an awkward young teen. I looked equally awkward and unfortunate at that age but grew into my looks. Kylie had some pretty attractive features IMO, that just needed some time. Now when her time came she started tampering with her looks and now her face looks frozen and her lips look like slugs at the mere age of 18.


----------



## StopHammertime

ByeKitty said:


> Here's what I believe... She looked like an awkward young teen before because she was an awkward young teen. I looked equally awkward and unfortunate at that age but grew into my looks. Kylie had some pretty attractive features IMO, that just needed some time. Now when her time came she started tampering with her looks and now her face looks frozen and her lips look like slugs at the mere age of 18.




I agree with this. I was an ugly kid in high school. Complete with acne, braces, and an awkward personality. When I turned 19, I did runway modeling, and had plenty of people telling me how gorgeous I was and friends who were jealous of my looks. Acne gone, braces off, tall and skinny and grown into my nose. Definitely a late bloomer. 
Had she waited, this may or may not have happened to her. The potential was there but she PS'd it up before she fully matured. We'll never know.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Dallas_Girl said:


> Regardless, I hope Kylie learns to love herself. People always want what they don't have. Curly hair wants straight hair, brown eyes want blue eyes, small boobs want big boob, and vice versa.
> 
> No one is 100% happy with their body/looks. Even that girl you think looks perfect doesn't think she is. Trust me!! But you have to learn to be comfortable in the skin you have. And learn your outer appearance does not define you.



I agree 100%.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Kylie's biggest problem is that she had no one to guide her in the right direction. Both parents are huge egotistical narcissists and couldn't have cared less if she was struggling. I'm sure her older sister(s) are the reason for the horrible choices.


----------



## dangerouscurves

It was probably PMK who told Kylie to have all the procedures. I wouldn't be surprised as she was the one who told Khlomoney to have a nosejob. PMK thought Kyle doesn't have any talent to begin with and she can't be in entertainment business with the body and face she had.


----------



## labelwhore04

dangerouscurves said:


> It was probably PMK who told Kylie to have all the procedures. I wouldn't be surprised as she was the one who told Khlomoney to have a nosejob. PMK thought Kyle doesn't have any talent to begin with and she can't be in entertainment business with the body and face she had.



If i remember correctly, i think everyone wanted to book Kendall for jobs but nobody wanted Kylie so PMK had to package them together so Kylie would be included.


----------



## Jayne1

StopHammertime said:


> I agree with this. I was an ugly kid in high school. Complete with acne, braces, and an awkward personality. When I turned 19, I did runway modeling, and had plenty of people telling me how gorgeous I was and friends who were jealous of my looks. Acne gone, braces off, tall and skinny and grown into my nose. Definitely a late bloomer.
> *Had she waited, this may or may not have happened to her. The potential was there but she PS'd it up before she fully matured. We'll never know*.



Good point!


----------



## dangerouscurves

labelwhore04 said:


> If i remember correctly, i think everyone wanted to book Kendall for jobs but nobody wanted Kylie so PMK had to package them together so Kylie would be included.




Yep, but then you can't do buy one, get two in high fashion. Not with Kylie's looks.


----------



## labelwhore04

dangerouscurves said:


> Yep, but then you can't do buy one, get two in high fashion. Not with Kylie's looks.



This was before when Kendall was doing teeny-bopper modelling. Kylie was basically invisible and never got any attention from anyone. No wonder she decided to go the route of blow up doll porn star who dates older men. This was the only way she was gonna get people to notice her, how sad.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

It would have been better for Kylie if kris had never gotten her those gigs, even though she's ten times the model Kendall will ever be. I think Kylie is the only one with a brain, but she was never able to consider a real career outside of famehoing. Her sister is tall and skinny and stupid. Modeling is perfect for her. Kylie could have tried to do literally anything else but she was sold into a shallow spotlight career as a child and never presented with other options. If they couldn't have weasled her into modeling maybe she would have graduated high school and found a fulfilling career.


----------



## ByeKitty

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> It would have been better for Kylie if kris had never gotten her those gigs, even though she's ten times the model Kendall will ever be. I think Kylie is the only one with a brain, but she was never able to consider a real career outside of famehoing. Her sister is tall and skinny and stupid. Modeling is perfect for her. Kylie could have tried to do literally anything else but she was sold into a shallow spotlight career as a child and never presented with other options. If they couldn't have weasled her into modeling maybe she would have graduated high school and found a fulfilling career.



What makes you think she has a brain? I can't help but cringe at her "I'm like....obsessed...with like....jewelry"-interviews


----------



## mcb100

But honestly, I mean how many of us could look like a model? Certainly not me. IMHO, even a lot of attractive people cannot be models based on their appearance. A model's body most often has to be very tall and lanky, they have to be thin, and sometimes they just have different looking faces than the rest of us. Not many of us can naturally look like a model. But Kylie could have tried the acting route. (I mean real acting not the scripted "acting" on Keeping Up With The Kardashians.) To me, she seems like a young girl who makes not so great choices. But who knows? Had she actually gone to acting classes and put her time into a real craft or something, she might have been really good at something in Hollywood (I mean a real craft in the business, not just famehoing and Instagraming the likes of that.).


----------



## dangerouscurves

mcb100 said:


> But honestly, I mean how many of us could look like a model? Certainly not me. IMHO, even a lot of attractive people cannot be models based on their appearance. A model's body most often has to be very tall and lanky, they have to be thin, and sometimes they just have different looking faces than the rest of us. Not many of us can naturally look like a model. But Kylie could have tried the acting route. (I mean real acting not the scripted "acting" on Keeping Up With The Kardashians.) To me, she seems like a young girl who makes not so great choices. But who knows? Had she actually gone to acting classes and put her time into a real craft or something, she might have been really good at something in Hollywood (I mean a real craft in the business, not just famehoing and Instagraming the likes of that.).




Agreed.


----------



## Bentley1

kittenslingerie said:


> She looks 1000% better now. Fake or not, huge improvement. She had Jay Leno's chin, a basic not very attractive nose, saggy boobs for a kid, very thin lips, etc.. She didn't "need" surgery to be cute, but she needed it to be as pretty as she is now. Argue me wrong, still my opinion.




No arguments from this corner.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

I really hope those critiquing the looks of others have no physical flaws of their own.


----------



## Sarni

Dallas_Girl said:


> I really hope those critiquing the looks of others have no physical flaws of their own.




Why? Kardashian/jenners are fair game imho. They are all narcissistic fame hoes and their livelihood depends on people talking about them and I don't think they give a rats if it is good or bad.


----------



## terebina786

I was an awkward teen and I hated my nose so much and wanted a nose job, my mom told me to wait. I grew into my nose and my looks and I'm glad I never went through it. I think Kylie was pretty before and I think it's pretty nose, but in that fake, symmetrical way.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Sarni said:


> Why? Kardashian/jenners are fair game imho. They are all narcissistic fame hoes and their livelihood depends on people talking about them and I don't think they give a rats if it is good or bad.




Because it isn't just making fun of the Kardashians/Jenners. 

It's pointing out so called flaws of females. It's so much bigger than them. There is so much more to women than their looks, and every time a woman is mocked for her looks, it's one step backwards. And comments like this are seen by young girls and these words are powerful.


----------



## Jikena

This conversation makes me think of a KUWTK episode. I think Kendall and Kylie were like 14-15. Kendall showed Kris her model book and told her she wanted to model. And like 2 hours later, Kylie came with a model book as well and was like "dis is ma booook" but Kris was busy so she kind of ignored her and Kylie threw her book and yelled "all the attention is always on Kendall !!!!!".


----------



## Sarni

Dallas_Girl said:


> Because it isn't just making fun of the Kardashians/Jenners.
> 
> It's pointing out so called flaws of females. It's so much bigger than them. There is so much more to women than their looks, and every time a woman is mocked for her looks, it's one step backwards. And comments like this are seen by young girls and these words are powerful.




For me it is just kardashian/jenners.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Kylie could have gone into real estate or something productive like that instead of riding the coattails of her slutty sister. Like I said, she needed guidance but BOTH parents failed her, not just Kris.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Dallas_Girl said:


> Because it isn't just making fun of the Kardashians/Jenners.
> 
> It's pointing out so called flaws of females. It's so much bigger than them. There is so much more to women than their looks, and every time a woman is mocked for her looks, it's one step backwards. And comments like this are seen by young girls and these words are powerful.



I disagree. It's ALL about the Kardashians/Jenners and not directed at females in general. The same argument has been made on CJenner's thread when comments are insinuated as being anti-transgender when in reality it's directed at CJenner's character and her character only.


----------



## Jayne1

terebina786 said:


> I was an awkward teen and I hated my nose so much and wanted a nose job, my mom told me to wait. I grew into my nose and my looks and I'm glad I never went through it. I think Kylie was pretty before and I think it's pretty nose, but in that fake, symmetrical way.



A lot of times they cut off their personality when they cut off their nose.  (Especially the men, IMO.)


----------



## Dallas_Girl

I look at the bigger picture and see the effects of comments like these on a daily basis.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Lounorada said:


> Sorry for the slow reply Tink, I was on vacation so wasn't on tPF
> The printed dress is Nicolas Jebran Haute Couture.



Thanks so much, Lou!

I have been swamped, as well....but I _*do*_ follow your advice and prompting so I do appreciate it! I finally found my 'wife beater' dress yesterday 

Yahoo for inappropriate clothes


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I don't think Kylie was ever ugly. She was juste  a young teenager.... 14-15 years old. So many teenagers go through an awkward phase (though I don't think Kylie looked awkward)... And grow into their looks. I'm not Kyile's number one fan, but it's not fair to say that she was ugly before plastic surgery. She was just young. 

I know it's society, but it's really unfair to pick out "flaws" in other women.. Why does there have to be a standard one size fits all beauty?


----------



## Lounorada

The bigger effect and problem, IMO, is women like the Kardashian/Jenners (and many others, but we are talking about the K/J's now) photoshopping _all_ their pictures to make them appear their version of 'perfect' _all the time_ when in reality they are far from it. Then these altered photos are shared all over the world, where many young impressionable girls see them and believe that it's what women should look like and they too must look 'perfect' 24/7. 

The problem used to be magazines photoshopping models and celebs making them look nothing like their true selves, they still do that, but now people can do it themselves with an app on their phones, altering their personal pics. 

There is also the many, many lies the K/J's tell where they deny obvious plastic surgery procedures, when their bodies and faces change drastically, but them using the excuses of 'working out- squats',' puberty', 'contouring', 'using lip liner' etc. Young women/girls unfortunately believe those lies giving them a warped and confused body image.


----------



## hobogirl77

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> St Barts (August 20)


 
well I guess its fair to say Kourtney hasn't had any booty implants! lol her flat azz


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> The bigger effect and problem, IMO, is women like the Kardashian/Jenners (and many others, but we are talking about the K/J's now) photoshopping _all_ their pictures to make them appear their version of 'perfect' _all the time_ when in reality they are far from it. Then these altered photos are shared all over the world, where many young impressionable girls see them and believe that it's what women should look like and they too must look 'perfect' 24/7.
> 
> The problem used to be magazines photoshopping models and celebs making them look nothing like their true selves, they still do that, but now people can do it themselves with an app on their phones, altering their personal pics.
> 
> There is also the many, many lies the K/J's tell where they deny obvious plastic surgery procedures, when their bodies and faces change drastically, but them using the excuses of 'working out- squats',' puberty', 'contouring', 'using lip liner' etc. Young women/girls unfortunately believe those lies giving them a warped and confused body image.


Yes to all of this!!!


----------



## Lounorada

twinkle.tink said:


> Thanks so much, Lou!
> 
> I have been swamped, as well....but I _*do*_ follow your advice and prompting so I do appreciate it! I finally found my 'wife beater' dress yesterday
> 
> Yahoo for inappropriate clothes




You're welcome Tink!  You look great in that dress, work it girl!


----------



## hobogirl77

tomz_grl said:


> Hope his ex gets her cut! Wouldn't that be ironic...


 
well as far as mailka is concerned, she should have definitely gotten a check she was on kuwtk since 2007


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Lounorada said:


> The bigger effect and problem, IMO, is women like the Kardashian/Jenners (and many others, but we are talking about the K/J's now) photoshopping _all_ their pictures to make them appear their version of 'perfect' _all the time_ when in reality they are far from it. Then these altered photos are shared all over the world, where many young impressionable girls see them and believe that it's what women should look like and they too must look 'perfect' 24/7.
> 
> The problem used to be magazines photoshopping models and celebs making them look nothing like their true selves, they still do that, but now people can do it themselves with an app on their phones, altering their personal pics.
> 
> There is also the many, many lies the K/J's tell where they deny obvious plastic surgery procedures, when their bodies and faces change drastically, but them using the excuses of 'working out- squats',' puberty', 'contouring', 'using lip liner' etc. Young women/girls unfortunately believe those lies giving them a warped and confused body image.




100% yes to all of this!!!! 

Retouching happened in the days of film too, is just wasn't as easy. It's not right either way. It's ok to have wrinkles, or a crooked nose or a double chin when you laugh (everyone does).


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner got to catch up with her best friend upon returning home from vacation.

The 18-year-old reality star and singer Pia Mia, 18, got in some retail therapy at Barneys New York in Beverly Hills on Sunday.

The Keeping Up With The Kardashian star, who showed off her midriff in a crop top, arrived to the shop with her pal in her matte grey Ferrari, which appears to be the same car she was given for her birthday by boyfriend Tyga.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Ferrari-vacation-St-Barts.html#ixzz3jhB5ctGu


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

ByeKitty said:


> What makes you think she has a brain? I can't help but cringe at her "I'm like....obsessed...with like....jewelry"-interviews




She always seemed like the smart one to me.* I think being a bimbo is part of her current image. Also I'm sure her lack of education contributes because it was never given any priority. 

*Remembering her competition is Kendall and Khloe. Ain't nothing going on in Kendall's head.


----------



## kirsten

She ruined that Ferrari. Looks so ugly now.


----------



## berrydiva

I'm loving the matte grey wrap with the red wheels on the Ferrari...but then again, I love a matte car....they should've done something about those calipers though. What's her friend wearing?


----------



## pukasonqo

who is pia mia?


----------



## wildblood

berrydiva said:


> I'm loving the matte grey wrap with the red wheels on the Ferrari...but then again, I love a matte car....they should've done something about those calipers though. What's her friend wearing?



Love the mods too. I would pay to see her parallel park this car though, LOL.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I feel if you are going to do mods on a car like this you need to pay extreme attention to details. 

The red rims should be matching the side marker lights. The markers should've been changed, too. The calipers definitely shouldn't have been white! Although, I'm guessing they are white since the car used to be white?

I'm not a fan of the matte trend but whatevs


----------



## berrydiva

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I feel if you are going to do mods on a car like this you need to pay extreme attention to details.
> 
> The red rims should be matching the side marker lights. The markers should've been changed, too. The calipers definitely shouldn't have been white! Although, I'm guessing they are white since the car used to be white?
> 
> I'm not a fan of the matte trend but whatevs


Those calipers are terrible! It was previously black 5 spoke wheels with white calipers and they changed the wheels completely but didn't powder coat the calipers. 

I change the color of my calipers every time I change my wheel color....I agree...you have to pay attention to the details. I probably would've smoked the markers as opposed to making them match the wheels. The concave on those back wheels are sick though.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

berrydiva said:


> Those calipers are terrible! It was previously black 5 spoke wheels with white calipers and they changed the wheels completely but didn't powder coat the calipers.
> 
> I change the color of my calipers every time I change my wheel color....I agree...you have to pay attention to the details. I probably would've smoked the markers as opposed to making them match the wheels.



The calipers are terrible! I can't believe whoever changed the wheels out didnt recommend changing them. This mod just look so undone! It's crazy! Why spend 300k+ on a car to do half a$$ mods? 
Yea smoking the markers are a good idea. Anything but leaving them as is! Yuck! Not to mention the markers don't match each other lol on the front and back. I'd be pissed with this job.


----------



## berrydiva

I feel like that's the same Ferrari that Scott used to drive. I'm pretty sure he had a 458 Italia either it was red or white...don't remember which but wrapping a car makes it so easy to make an old car seem new.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

terebina786 said:


> I was an awkward teen and I hated my nose so much and wanted a nose job, my mom told me to wait. I grew into my nose and my looks and I'm glad I never went through it. I think Kylie was pretty before and I think it's pretty nose, but in that fake, symmetrical way.


I always though Kylie was a pretty girl. She's attractive now but all the work she has done is sad because whichever parent gave consent for these underage surgeries couldn't see her natural beauty either.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Dallas_Girl said:


> Because it isn't just making fun of the Kardashians/Jenners.
> 
> It's pointing out so called flaws of females. It's so much bigger than them. There is so much more to women than their looks, and every time a woman is mocked for her looks, it's one step backwards. And comments like this are seen by young girls and these words are powerful.




If we're talking about intelligent, powerful and inspirational women, you're right but this family IS selling their looks because that's the only thing they have/had so of course we're scrutinizing what they're selling.


----------



## dangerouscurves

tennisplyr91 said:


> Take comfort in knowing that wether they admit it or not, 99% of the people posting in this thread wish they had their looks, their fame or their money




Money yes, but not their fame and looks, we'll, maybe Kendall's legs but definitely not Kim's saggy a$$, Khlomoney's baboon-a$$ lips or Kylie's plastic looking face. No, thanks.


----------



## AlbertsLove

I would love the money. One thing I would not want is to not look like myself. I would love to higher a maid, and spend all my time with my son and maybe the gym.


----------



## berrydiva

tennisplyr91 said:


> Take comfort in knowing that wether they admit it or not, 99% of the people posting in this thread wish they had their looks, their fame or their money




Believe it or not there exist more than 1% of people posting who wouldn't want their money if they had to achieve it by their sister's leaked sex tape, constructed relationships for headlines, fake storylines for a reality show, inability to live a life that isn't completely fabricated.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

tennisplyr91 said:


> Take comfort in knowing that wether they admit it or not, 99% of the people posting in this thread wish they had their looks, their fame or their money


You really need to speak for yourself and not project your thoughts onto the rest of the posters. I, for one, couldn't think of many things worse than their fame or looks (Kendull and Kourtney look fine, but Kim, Khloe and Kylie are stuff that my nightmares are made of). Sure, I'd take the money, but not if I had to sell my body, soul and dignity in the process, then no thank you, I'll keep my middle class life. 

I genuinley feel sad for young girls who want this life and can only hope they will outgrow this as they mature.


----------



## pukasonqo

tennisplyr91 said:


> Take comfort in knowing that wether they admit it or not, 99% of the people posting in this thread wish they had their looks, their fame or their money




seriously? 
i think you are given the KKs too much credit


----------



## YSoLovely

There's people in this thread who have "their money", good looks and didn't sell their souls for fame


----------



## Bentley1

YSoLovely said:


> There's people in this thread who have "their money", good looks and didn't sell their souls for fame




True. [emoji108]


----------



## dangerouscurves

YSoLovely said:


> There's people in this thread who have "their money", good looks and didn't sell their souls for fame




[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106] they're not really that rich either compared to other celebrities.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

morgan20 said:


> I can say that I am the 1% I would never want to be photographed every day, and looks are in the eye of the beholder....also I wouldn't mind more money, however the skulduggery needed to achieve their status....no thank you I am happy with my modest house and life.



+1 You couldn't pay me enough money to switch lives with them.


----------



## dangerouscurves

So based on the comments 99,9% of people in this forum don't want their money, fame and looks. That's settled, then [emoji6]


----------



## Lounorada

So her little friend Pia Mia decided to go shopping at Barneys dressed in her underwear with a cardigan thrown on?  Tacky is an understatement.
I find her gross, she always looks like she never showers, the same goes for Kylie.


----------



## bag-princess

morgan20 said:


> *I can say that I am the 1% I would never want to be photographed every day,* and looks are in the eye of the beholder....also I wouldn't mind more money, however the skulduggery needed to achieve their status....no thank you I am happy with my modest house and life.




i can't even imagine that horror!!  and while i don't work and i am able to go shop and lunch and do what i want every single day - i can't imagine every time i step outside my house there is a camera in my face.   

and wanting their looks - !!!   




Prima Ballerina said:


> Y*ou really need to speak for yourself and not project your thoughts onto the rest of the posters.* I, for one, couldn't think of many things worse than their fame or looks (Kendull and Kourtney look fine, but Kim, Khloe and Kylie are stuff that my nightmares are made of). Sure, I'd take the money, but not if I had to sell my body, soul and dignity in the process, then no thank you, *I'll keep my middle class life. *
> 
> I genuinley feel sad for young girls who want this life and can only hope they will outgrow this as they mature.






THIS!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> So her little friend Pia Mia decided to go shopping at Barneys dressed in her underwear with a cardigan thrown on?  Tacky is an understatement.
> I find her gross, she always looks like she never showers, the same goes for Kylie.






i had to go back and take a peeky to see what she was wearing - i wish i hadn't!  

there is just no excuse for leaving the house looking like that - unwashed and either too drunk and/or high to care enough to get properly dressed!!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

kirsten said:


> She ruined that Ferrari. Looks so ugly now.



I agree! Can someone also say *ungrateful*??? These people are NEVER happy with what they have.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I feel like that's the same Ferrari that Scott used to drive. I'm pretty sure he had a 458 Italia either it was red or white...don't remember which but wrapping a car makes it so easy to make an old car seem new.



Kim had a white one too, I think...


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Kim had a white one too, I think...


I would give to see that VIN...wondering if it's the same car. Think kylie's is a spider...so it would be easy to tell. Off to google.

ETA: nope different cars...Kylie's is a spider and Kim's wasn't a convertible. Came across a posting where folks thought Kim and Scott had the same Ferrari and Scott just modded it a bit to make it seem like a different car.


----------



## Staci_W

That matte car looks like it needs a paint job to me. Kinda like the old beat up cars with spray paint on them, or a car that's been primed to be painted. It looks unfinished.


----------



## bag-princess

Staci_W said:


> That matte car looks like it needs a paint job to me. Kinda like the old beat up cars with spray paint on them, *or a car that's been primed to be painted. I*t looks unfinished.






i hate to see cars like that!!!


----------



## sabrunka

tennisplyr91 said:


> Take comfort in knowing that wether they admit it or not, 99% of the people posting in this thread wish they had their looks, their fame or their money



99%? Gosh, that's a high statistic that you just made up yourself... Lol .  Sure, I wish I had more money, but I'm not greedy.  I just want enough to be able to live comfortably and take care of the people I love.  Oh, and buy myself nice things every now and then.  I'm confident in saying that I look better than the Kardashians, and I don't want fame, AT ALL, it seems annoying as f.


----------



## janie2002

I would take their money in a heart beat, and let's say okay she made a sex tape that doesn't define her or anyone. Everyone makes mistakes but in the last 10 years she hasn't seemed to grow as a person. I stop on the KUWTK every once in a while and EVERY SINGLE TIME it's about looks. "you literally look amaze" 

So yes I would take their money and I would do good with it. I'd volunteer, I'd put my money to help the less fortunate. I'd use my role as a role model to help shape woman that look up to me. I think that's one of my issues with the K's they seems to be the shallowest form of human beings.  I wouldn't sell my soul for some Hermes.


----------



## clydekiwi

tennisplyr91 said:


> Take comfort in knowing that wether they admit it or not, 99% of the people posting in this thread wish they had their looks, their fame or their money




Im not gonna lie, i wish i had there money [emoji6] but i do thank god everyday for the blessings that i do have in my life


----------



## tennisplyr91

clydekiwi said:


> Im not gonna lie, i wish i had there money [emoji6] but i do thank god everyday for the blessings that i do have in my life




Of course! We all have to be happy with the things that are given! But some people pretend they are above it all and act as if money, fame or looks are something to be ashamed of or feel guilty about.


----------



## berrydiva

tennisplyr91 said:


> Of course! We all have to be happy with the things that are given! But some people pretend they are above it all and act as if money, fame or looks are something to be ashamed of or feel guilty about.



It's not something to feel guilty of but one shouldn't also assume that the folks posting lack any of those and/or are interested in all of those with a baseless generality.


----------



## kittenslingerie

janie2002 said:


> I would take their money in a heart beat, and let's say okay she made a sex tape that doesn't define her or anyone. Everyone makes mistakes but in the last 10 years she hasn't seemed to grow as a person. I stop on the KUWTK every once in a while and EVERY SINGLE TIME it's about looks. "you literally look amaze"
> 
> So yes I would take their money and I would do good with it. I'd volunteer, I'd put my money to help the less fortunate. I'd use my role as a role model to help shape woman that look up to me. I think that's one of my issues with the K's they seems to be the shallowest form of human beings.  I wouldn't sell my soul for some Hermes.



Its easy to offer other people's money to charity and less fortunate. No matter what "work" they did, they still earned their money so they aren't horrible just for not giving to charities and doing philanthropy. They are milking what they've got, which is all about their looks, who they sleep with, and corny quotes on social media. Pretty sad yes, but we could all look the other way and they'd fade out fast.


----------



## clydekiwi

tennisplyr91 said:


> Of course! We all have to be happy with the things that are given! But some people pretend they are above it all and act as if money, fame or looks are something to be ashamed of or feel guilty about.




Not me. If i had the money i would be doing some nip and tucks also. But i wouldnt want there fame. I wouldnt want there morals they have no self respect. I want them to live like us for 1yr without their money and fame


----------



## tennisplyr91

kittenslingerie said:


> Its easy to offer others people's money to charity and less fortunate. No matter what "work" they did, they still earned their money so they aren't horrible just for not giving to charities and doing philanthropy. They are milking what they've got, which is all about their looks, who they sleep with, and corny quotes on social media. Pretty sad yes, but we could all look the other way and they'd fade out fast.




And not to say that it speaks a lot more about American Culture than it does about their family. They wouldn't have become the phenomenon they are without the following they have.


----------



## tennisplyr91

clydekiwi said:


> Not me. If i had the money i would be doing some nip and tucks also. But i wouldnt want there fame. I wouldnt want there morals they have no self respect. I want them to live like us for 1yr without their money and fame




I said some. Not everyone. And you are confirming what I said in my original post. You'd also think it would nice to have the money, or the looks you desire.


----------



## clydekiwi

I think they will fade out one day. I hope. Isnt the kuwtk ratings down. Eventually we will get tired of being disgusted with them


----------



## clydekiwi

tennisplyr91 said:


> I said some. Not everyone. And you are confirming what I said in my original post. You'd also think it would nice to have the money, or the looks you desire.




Yep! Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## tennisplyr91

clydekiwi said:


> Yep! Does that make me a bad person?




NOT AT ALL. Im trying to say the exact opposite. Some people here malign them for having the things that most of us already desire.


----------



## tennisplyr91

clydekiwi said:


> I think they will fade out one day. I hope. Isnt the kuwtk ratings down. Eventually we will get tired of being disgusted with them




Speak for yourself. I can't get enough. Especially given what has happened recently with families like the Duggars.


----------



## clydekiwi

tennisplyr91 said:


> I said some. Not everyone. And you are confirming what I said in my original post. You'd also think it would nice to have the money, or the looks you desire.




I dont want as much money as them. Im not greedy. I dont use ppl for money like they do and i would never disrespect myself for money. Im happy with what i have now but i would like more. Who wouldnt?!


----------



## summer2815

twinkle.tink said:


> Thanks so much, Lou!
> 
> I have been swamped, as well....but I _*do*_ follow your advice and prompting so I do appreciate it! I finally found my 'wife beater' dress yesterday
> 
> Yahoo for inappropriate clothes



You look awesome in that dress!  I wish I could rock that!


----------



## *spoiled*

This may be a bit off topic but why is it a trend that when something negative is said here, it's always followed by "American Culture"?  Excuse me for being offended but I am an American and if you don't like the culture, maybe you shouldn't follow it?


----------



## tennisplyr91

*spoiled* said:


> This may be a bit off topic but why is it a trend that when something negative is said here, it's always followed by "American Culture"?  Excuse me for being offended but I am an American and if you don't like the culture, maybe you shouldn't follow it?




Did you bother reading the entire conversation? If you had you would understand the context and realize you have misinterpreted my post.


----------



## Ms.parker123

I don't desire there manufactured looks or fame, however I would happily have there money.


I don't really have much negative things to say about the Kardashians, mainly because I just don't really care about them. They don't seem authentic as they once did in the past. And there fashion has been off these days (post-kanye).


----------



## michie

I don't even want their money. I do just fine with my own.


----------



## Jayne1

Staci_W said:


> That matte car looks like it needs a paint job to me. Kinda like the old beat up cars with spray paint on them, or a car that's been primed to be painted. It looks unfinished.



I think so too!


----------



## Katel

tennisplyr91 said:


> Take comfort in knowing that wether they admit it or not, 99% of the people posting in this thread wish they had their looks, their fame or their money



You know people will discount you because you made up a statistic 
since I'm here:

Looks? 
They all look like Frankenstein's bride most of the time - it's all manufactured, it's all surgery that's all going very bad very quickly 

Fame?
I don't really consider whoring fame.

Money?
They're trying trying trying always trying to get some money - because they know they don't have any real money. I get the impression they're all very nearly broke! And they're never satisfied with what they have anyway, so  whatever cash they have on hand is irrelevant because it's never enough for them.

(p.s. I come here for the comments and the comedy - some of y'all are truly talented lol)


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I would give to see that VIN...wondering if it's the same car. Think kylie's is a spider...so it would be easy to tell. Off to google.
> 
> ETA: nope different cars...Kylie's is a spider and Kim's wasn't a convertible. Came across a posting where folks thought Kim and Scott had the same Ferrari and Scott just modded it a bit to make it seem like a different car.



I was too lazy to go and google it 
Kim and Scott passing off the same car as two different ones wouldn't surprise me. This family are always trying to pull a fast one.


----------



## Lounorada

Katel said:


> You know people will discount you because you made up a statistic
> since I'm here:
> 
> Looks?
> They all look like Frankenstein's bride most of the time - it's all manufactured, it's all surgery that's all going very bad very quickly
> 
> Fame?
> I don't really consider whoring fame.
> 
> *Money?
> They're trying trying trying always trying to get some money - because they know they don't have any real money. I get the impression they're all very nearly broke! And they're never satisfied with what they have anyway, so  whatever cash they have on hand is irrelevant because it's never enough for them*.
> 
> (p.s. I come here for the comments and the comedy - some of y'all are truly talented lol)



+1 to all of this, especially the bolded!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lounorada said:


> So her little friend Pia Mia decided to go shopping at Barneys dressed in her underwear with a cardigan thrown on?  Tacky is an understatement.
> I find her gross, she always looks like she never showers, the same goes for Kylie.


What on EARTH is a "Pia Mia"?!!!???:cry:


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> I was too lazy to go and google it
> Kim and Scott passing off the same car as two different ones wouldn't surprise me. This family are always trying to pull a fast one.


Platinum motorsports does a lot of work for them...probably gratis for the publicity. But I think Scott now gets his cars from someone else....I remember seeing a different company on the Bugatti plate holder. I think it's brilliant tbh. Drive new cars all the time without paying for them simply to advertise the custom luxury shop. It's not a bad deal.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

michie said:


> I don't even want their money. I do just fine with my own.



+1 Their money comes with a price. I'd never sell my soul to the devil like Kris did.


----------



## janie2002

kittenslingerie said:


> Its easy to offer other people's money to charity and less fortunate. No matter what "work" they did, they still earned their money so they aren't horrible just for not giving to charities and doing philanthropy. They are milking what they've got, which is all about their looks, who they sleep with, and corny quotes on social media. Pretty sad yes, but we could all look the other way and they'd fade out fast.



They did "earn" it, if you consider that earning it.  Prostitutes also "earn" their money.


I don't think they are horrible for not becoming Angelia Jolie's of the world, but I think they are horrible people with effed up values.


----------



## berrydiva

janie2002 said:


> They did "earn" it, if you consider that earning it.  Prostitutes also "earn" their money.
> 
> 
> I don't think they are horrible for not becoming Angelia Jolie's of the world, but I think they are horrible people with effed up values.


If that's they way the Kardashians want to live their lives, there's nothing wrong with how they choose to live. 

Prostitutes work harder than Kim K for a lot less and no fancy vacations.


----------



## labelwhore04

You could not PAY me to trade looks with Kim, Kylie Or Khloe. Kim especially is so unfortunate and freaky looking.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

berrydiva said:


> If that's they way the Kardashians want to live their lives, there's nothing wrong with how they choose to live.
> 
> Prostitutes work harder than Kim K for a lot less and no fancy vacations.


Not to mention the amount of abuse many of them either came from or are subjected to then on top of that the scorn and condemnation from the same society that failed them.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Platinum motorsports does a lot of work for them...probably gratis for the publicity. But I think Scott now gets his cars from someone else....I remember seeing a different company on the Bugatti plate holder.* I think it's brilliant tbh. Drive new cars all the time without paying for them simply to advertise the custom luxury shop. It's not a bad deal*.



Totally agree, I wouldn't say no to it! 
But the K's never admit that's the deal, they like everyone to believe they bought the cars, you know all the stans believe that ish too 
I mean, come on, Tyga and his broke a$$ buying a brand new Ferrari for his teenage girlfriend...  it doesn't get more unbelievable than that!


----------



## chowlover2

Katel said:


> You know people will discount you because you made up a statistic
> since I'm here:
> 
> Looks?
> They all look like Frankenstein's bride most of the time - it's all manufactured, it's all surgery that's all going very bad very quickly
> 
> Fame?
> I don't really consider whoring fame.
> 
> Money?
> They're trying trying trying always trying to get some money - because they know they don't have any real money. I get the impression they're all very nearly broke! And they're never satisfied with what they have anyway, so  whatever cash they have on hand is irrelevant because it's never enough for them.
> 
> (p.s. I come here for the comments and the comedy - some of y'all are truly talented lol)




Agreed!


----------



## Jikena

I have a (serious) question for you guys because I know nothing about this. All of you are saying they don't really have money but how come they are able to buy and keep houses ? Like, Kylie bought a 3 million dollar house. And Kim had a 9 million dollar house. Kris' house is huge. So my question is, how do they afford so much ? Thanks to the person who will enlighten me. :3


----------



## Dallas_Girl

I'm guessing they make quite a bit from their TV show.


----------



## berrydiva

Jikena said:


> I have a (serious) question for you guys because I know nothing about this. All of you are saying they don't really have money but how come they are able to buy and keep houses ? Like, Kylie bought a 3 million dollar house. And Kim had a 9 million dollar house. Kris' house is huge. So my question is, how do they afford so much ? Thanks to the person who will enlighten me. :3


Think folks are saying that they don't have as much money as they want people to believe. Also, purchasing a 2-3 million dollar home in decent neighborhood in LA isn't really a big deal or shocking. Housing prices there are extremely inflated (someone from the area correct me if I'm wrong). And, I don't believe they own multiple homes.

Much of their lives are sponsored by E! (wardrobe, vacation, etc), luxury car companies, freebies they get from in exchange to endorse products, etc. 

Speaking of homes, did Kim finally move in with Kanye in their "new" home?


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner supported two of the most important people in her life at the same time on Sunday.

The 18-year-old reality star made a surprise appearance at BFF Pia Mia Perez's concert at the Universal Studios City Walk in Hollywood, California.

Also at the show, the youngest daughter of Caitlyn Jenner was joined by rapper boyfriend Tyga, who shared the stage with the 18-year-old Guam recording artist to perform their duet Do It Again.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...a-s-concert-featuring-Tyga.html#ixzz3jkxaC9Ow


----------



## SpeedyJC

tennisplyr91 said:


> NOT AT ALL. Im trying to say the exact opposite. Some people here malign them for having the things that most of us already desire.




I think its more so how they obtain it rather than the fact they have it.


----------



## bag-princess

SpeedyJC said:


> I think its more so how they obtain it rather than the fact they have it.





exactly!


----------



## SpeedyJC

tennisplyr91 said:


> Take comfort in knowing that wether they admit it or not, 99% of the people posting in this thread wish they had their looks, their fame or their money


 
 I think that with the amount of "procedures"  the Kardashians get they wish they had their looks too!


Also just wanted to add:

1) I don't want fame I don't even like when people look at me when I am buying groceries.
2) I am ok with the fact that I do not have duck lips and if I ever change my mind I can always buy some.
3)  I have my own money


----------



## AshTx.1

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie Jenner supported two of the most important people in her life at the same time on Sunday.
> 
> The 18-year-old reality star made a surprise appearance at BFF Pia Mia Perez's concert at the Universal Studios City Walk in Hollywood, California.
> 
> Also at the show, the youngest daughter of Caitlyn Jenner was joined by rapper boyfriend Tyga, who shared the stage with the 18-year-old Guam recording artist to perform their duet Do It Again.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...a-s-concert-featuring-Tyga.html#ixzz3jkxaC9Ow[/QUOTE
> 
> Does Kylie really need to bring her Birkin with her on stage? Can't her handler hang on to it for a minute?
> 
> And Pia Mia gives me the heebie jeebies. To me she looks so trashy.


----------



## mcb100

I whole heartedly don't really desire what the Kardashians have. The money would not be worth it. I am someone who really values her privacy, privacy is very important to me in my own house (my own family members know this too), I could not take being in the public eye 24/7. I would take a smaller home and just a few pieces of designer things any day over having more stuff and having to be photographed constantly while everyone writes mean things about you in magazines and criticizes you. I'm strong in some ways, but if I had to live like a Kardashian and hear mean things everyday from gossip mags, it would be too emotionally hard for me. I wouldn't trade my life with them for the world. 


Also, aside from when they make absurd wardrobe choices, I have never hated on their looks. Because I personally believe, that none of them are ugly. I think they might look a tad more fake looking with all the plastic surgery, but even now, I think they are still pretty girls. (Kim is still pretty to me even though her face doesn't really move much.) I don't hate on their personalities, because I don't personally know them. But the one thing that I find difficult with them is that aside from Kendall, none of them really actually DO anything except public appearances. They're kind of famous for doing nothing at all....I know that fame is hard, but fame brings good things too, yanno it has given them a lot of benefits and they didn't work for any of that, is what bothers me about them. (I don't see any of them taking acting classes or trying to get into movies and TV shows, I don't see any of them getting any education whatsoever, I don't see any of them picking up a trade *and this all excludes Kendall* of some sort, all we ever see around here are photos of them shopping, walking around, and buying more houses.) It really isn't the fact that they have things that other people don't have, it's the fact that there wasn't any work, or any skill, or really anything behind it (besides Kim's tape.).


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Folks gotta stop thinking that everyone desires what they desire. The Kardashians have nothing I want. Plastic faces/body parts, empty lives, sh*t for brains...what is there to covet??? If I had to choose between my life or anyone else's, I'm 100 percent keeping my own and I mean it. I'll gladly take my problems over someone else's....everything that glitters isn't gold. Especially when we're talking about the Kardashians.


----------



## berrydiva

mcb100 said:


> It really isn't the fact that they have things that other people don't have, it's the fact that there wasn't any work, or any skill, or really anything behind it (besides Kim's tape.).


That tape hardly displayed any skill and should should get down on her knees every night (pun intended) to thank her blessings that her boring performance allowed them to gain so much.


----------



## berrydiva

ladylouboutin08 said:


> folks gotta stop thinking that everyone desires what they desire.


+1 really not that hard to accept that people want different things out of life.


----------



## AECornell

Is Kylie wearing a shirt under that jacket? I legit can't tell. And wtf is a Pia Mia? Is that her real name?

ETA: ok I just looked her up and her video is about a one night stand. And she's 18. Gross. And tyga is rapping in it and he is terrible.


----------



## SpeedyJC

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Folks gotta stop thinking that everyone desires what they desire. The Kardashians have nothing I want. Plastic faces/body parts, empty lives, sh*t for brains...what is there to covet??? If I had to choose between my life or anyone else's, I'm 100 percent keeping my own and I mean it. I'll gladly take my problems over someone else's....everything that glitters isn't gold. Especially when we're talking about the Kardashians.


 
:urock:


----------



## Jikena

I had never heard of Pia Mia so I looked on youtube and saw a music video with Tyga. Terrible song. And I thought the girl was 30 or more.


----------



## Jayne1

Thingofbeauty said:


> What on EARTH is a "Pia Mia"?!!!???:cry:



Someone whose parents were high when they named her?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

First thing I thought of was a threesome. 
Tyga, MiaPia and Kylie.


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> Someone whose parents were high when they named her?



Slightly ignorant but ok. She's from Guam and her name is actually Pia Mia Perez...a quick google will show that her first name is Pia and her middle name is Mia.


----------



## AECornell

Not ignorant. Rhymy first and middle name? That's dumb. That'd be like Fran Anne Smith. Or something. Like when people name their kid Robert and their last name is Roberts. Or Robertson. Or Philip Philips.



berrydiva said:


> Slightly ignorant but ok. She's from Guam and her name is actually Pia Mia Perez...a quick google will show that her first name is Pia and her middle name is Mia.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Slightly ignorant but ok. She's from Guam and her name is actually Pia Mia Perez..*.a quick google will show that her first name is Pia and her middle name is Mia*.






that really does not make a better an explanation but yea.....ok.  how unfortunate.


----------



## berrydiva

AECornell said:


> Not ignorant. Rhymy first and middle name? That's dumb. That'd be like Fran Anne Smith. Or something. Like when people name their kid Robert and their last name is Roberts. Or Robertson. Or Philip Philips.





bag-princess said:


> that really does not make a better an explanation but yea.....ok.  how unfortunate.




Didn't say that it's better...only slightly ignorant to suggest her parents were high. If someone wants to give their kid a first and middle name that rhymes, I'm not sure why that's a problem or a suggest they were on drugs. But to each their own.


----------



## pukasonqo

Thingofbeauty said:


> What on EARTH is a "Pia Mia"?!!!???:cry:




we are in the same boat here, no idea what/ who these girl is!
i stand corrected, i posted before i read the answers to your question!


----------



## starrysky

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Folks gotta stop thinking that everyone desires what they desire. The Kardashians have nothing I want. Plastic faces/body parts, empty lives, sh*t for brains...what is there to covet??? If I had to choose between my life or anyone else's, I'm 100 percent keeping my own and I mean it. I'll gladly take my problems over someone else's....everything that glitters isn't gold. Especially when we're talking about the Kardashians.



+1. I'm over the "you're just jelly" comments. We only see what the Ks show us, which is of course going to be the most sanitized version of their real lives. Even their struggles are framed within elaborate story arcs to elicit the most sympathy. I am happy with my looks and financial situation. You can keep the fame. I don't begrudge anyone for having fame, looks, etc., but reserve my respect for the ones that have earned said qualities without appealing to the lowest common denominator.



AECornell said:


> Is Kylie wearing a shirt under that jacket? I legit can't tell. And wtf is a Pia Mia? Is that her real name?
> 
> ETA: ok I just looked her up and *her video is about a one night stand*. And she's 18. Gross. And tyga is rapping in it and he is terrible.



Like...ok. Gross.


----------



## Jayne1

The ignore button would be so much better if we didn't still get notifications.


----------



## poopsie

Jayne1 said:


> The ignore button would be so much better if we didn't still get notifications.





and if the posts didn't show up when quoted


----------



## Jayne1

poopsie said:


> and if the posts didn't show up when quoted



Yes, that too.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Pia Mia is that girl's real name? Oh dear. I thought it was her stage name.


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Pia Mia is that girl's real name? Oh dear. I thought it was her stage name.


Yep. I thought it was a stage name too until I googled it really quick to see where she got the name from.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Oh jeez, I was calling her Mia Pia. I dunno what's worse.


----------



## schadenfreude

Coach Lover Too said:


> Oh jeez, I was calling her Mia Pia. I dunno what's worse.




Potato, po-tah-to.


----------



## berrydiva

Coach Lover Too said:


> Oh jeez, I was calling her Mia Pia. I dunno what's worse.



Can't imagine it matters. Lol


----------



## Coach Lover Too

schadenfreude said:


> Potato, po-tah-to.





berrydiva said:


> Can't imagine it matters. Lol



Exactly.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Every pic of her and Kylie they look like two lost and abandoned girls whose family have left them to their own defences


----------



## Coach Lover Too

*krisjenner#Repost@voguemagazine !!! &#12539;&#12539;&#12539;
We teamed up with @esteelauder and@kendalljenner to introduce you to the#ModernMuse. A modern muse doesn&#8217;t need to worry about catching a chill&#8212;she can summon a coat and scarf as bold as her patent red lipstick right out of thin air. Catch a new video on Vogue.com every day this week.#proudmama*
https://instagram.com/p/6yYPTWG-I0/

Is it just me or does her walk look weird at the beginning??


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Coach Lover Too said:


> *krisjenner#Repost@voguemagazine !!! &#12539;&#12539;&#12539;
> We teamed up with @esteelauder and@kendalljenner to introduce you to the#ModernMuse. A modern muse doesn&#8217;t need to worry about catching a chill&#8212;she can summon a coat and scarf as bold as her patent red lipstick right out of thin air. Catch a new video on Vogue.com every day this week.#proudmama*
> https://instagram.com/p/6yYPTWG-I0/
> 
> Is it just me or does her walk look weird at the beginning??


Do NOT tell me Kendull is supposed to be this "modern muse"!??!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Thingofbeauty said:


> Do NOT tell me Kendull is supposed to be this "modern muse"!??!



I dunno how to tell you this....but,



*Vogue Magazine* &#8207;@*voguemagazine*  13h13 hours ago
We teamed up with @*EsteeLauder* and @*KendallJenner* to introduce you to the #*ModernMuse*: http://vogue.cm/1MOt4og 
​


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Coach Lover Too said:


> I dunno how to tell you this....but,
> 
> 
> 
> *Vogue Magazine* &#8207;@*voguemagazine*  13h13 hours ago
> We teamed up with @*EsteeLauder* and @*KendallJenner* to introduce you to the #*ModernMuse*: http://vogue.cm/1MOt4og
> ​


:lolots:


----------



## chowlover2

Coach Lover Too said:


> *krisjenner#Repost@voguemagazine !!! &#12539;&#12539;&#12539;
> We teamed up with @esteelauder and@kendalljenner to introduce you to the#ModernMuse. A modern muse doesnt need to worry about catching a chillshe can summon a coat and scarf as bold as her patent red lipstick right out of thin air. Catch a new video on Vogue.com every day this week.#proudmama*
> https://instagram.com/p/6yYPTWG-I0/
> 
> Is it just me or does her walk look weird at the beginning??




She looks so stiff and uncomfortable to me...


----------



## andicandi3x12

Coach Lover Too said:


> First thing I thought of was a threesome.
> Tyga, MiaPia and Kylie.



Perhaps that is what took place in mexico. Would definitely out do kim and be "shocking:.


----------



## V0N1B2

Coach Lover Too said:


> https://instagram.com/p/6yYPTWG-I0/
> 
> Is it just me or does her walk look weird at the beginning??


I think it's because the promo was shot in reverse.
Either that or is was filmed right after one of her Dubai trips 


*exits thread at Mach I


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

V0N1B2 said:


> I think it's because the promo was shot in reverse.
> 
> Either that or is was filmed right after one of her Dubai trips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *exits thread at Mach I




Oh my gosh. Time out for you!

But seriously...what is that video? Who seriously thought that was good and called wrap?


----------



## VickyB

kittenslingerie said:


> You don't need to be sad for me because my opinion doesn't match yours, thats funny. She's not my daughter, so I have no concern over whether she is REAL or not. She wasn't a particularly beautiful girl and now she quite pretty IMO, which I am entitled to without your shaming. Some women/celebs get procedures done (actual grown ups unlike Kylie) and there is a lot of effort into shaming them for the procedures because they aren't REAL enough anymore. But someone like Bruce Jenner is praised for coming into himself with 100K plus in procedures, and if you say anything you are damned. Its so hypocritical. I see it on the forum alllll the time.



I totally agree with the points I've marked in red. Thanks.


----------



## Jayne1

V0N1B2 said:


> I think it's because the promo was shot in reverse.
> Either that or is was filmed right after one of her Dubai trips
> 
> 
> *exits thread at Mach I



I thought everything was attached with strings or something, but maybe it's in reverse.  Bottom line, if we can't understand it and it looks odd it's a fail.


----------



## VickyB

Coach Lover Too said:


> *krisjenner#Repost@voguemagazine !!! &#12539;&#12539;&#12539;
> We teamed up with @esteelauder and@kendalljenner to introduce you to the#ModernMuse. A modern muse doesnt need to worry about catching a chillshe can summon a coat and scarf as bold as her patent red lipstick right out of thin air. Catch a new video on Vogue.com every day this week.#proudmama*
> https://instagram.com/p/6yYPTWG-I0/
> 
> Is it just me or does her walk look weird at the beginning??



It's played in reverse.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Coach Lover Too said:


> *krisjenner#Repost@voguemagazine !!! &#12539;&#12539;&#12539;
> We teamed up with @esteelauder and@kendalljenner to introduce you to the#ModernMuse. A modern muse doesnt need to worry about catching a chillshe can summon a coat and scarf as bold as her patent red lipstick right out of thin air. Catch a new video on Vogue.com every day this week.#proudmama*
> https://instagram.com/p/6yYPTWG-I0/
> 
> Is it just me or does her walk look weird at the beginning??




It is weird but it's probably because the video was taken in reverse.


----------



## dangerouscurves

They should've taken the first few seconds where it only shows her legs in normal way so that it doesn't look strange like that


----------



## Leelee786

Coach Lover Too said:


> *krisjenner#Repost@voguemagazine !!! &#12539;&#12539;&#12539;
> We teamed up with @esteelauder and@kendalljenner to introduce you to the#ModernMuse. A modern muse doesnt need to worry about catching a chillshe can summon a coat and scarf as bold as her patent red lipstick right out of thin air. Catch a new video on Vogue.com every day this week.#proudmama*
> https://instagram.com/p/6yYPTWG-I0/
> 
> Is it just me or does her walk look weird at the beginning??




I kinda like it in a weird way lol She looks like a young winona ryder in this vid!! (imo)


----------



## nastasja

V0N1B2 said:


> Either that or is was filmed right after one of her Dubai trips
> 
> 
> *exits thread at Mach I




Oooh girl...you bad!! *locks door behind you*


----------



## dangerouscurves

V0N1B2 said:


> I think it's because the promo was shot in reverse.
> 
> Either that or is was filmed right after one of her Dubai trips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *exits thread at Mach I




Don't forget to close the door!!! [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Caz71

I just want their Cartier!! Lol


----------



## Sasha2012

She recently celebrated her 18th birthday, and Kylie Jenner has been going for a very mature style ever since. 

On Monday, the reality star wore a skin-tight dress while out to dinner at trendy restaurant Nobu in Malibu.

The teenager joined momager Kris Jenner and sisters Kendall Jenner, Kourtney Kardashian and Kim Kardashian West for the evening.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ght-mini-dress-meal-famous-siblings-Nobu.html


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> She recently celebrated her 18th birthday, and Kylie Jenner has been going for a very mature style ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> On Monday, the reality star wore a skin-tight dress while out to dinner at trendy restaurant Nobu in Malibu.
> 
> 
> 
> The teenager joined momager Kris Jenner and sisters Kendall Jenner, Kourtney Kardashian and Kim Kardashian West for the evening.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ght-mini-dress-meal-famous-siblings-Nobu.html




Kylie's a$$ is deflated on the first picture.


----------



## berrydiva

Sasha2012 said:


> She recently celebrated her 18th birthday, and Kylie Jenner has been going for a very mature style ever since.
> 
> On Monday, the reality star wore a skin-tight dress while out to dinner at trendy restaurant Nobu in Malibu.
> 
> The teenager joined momager Kris Jenner and sisters Kendall Jenner, Kourtney Kardashian and Kim Kardashian West for the evening.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ght-mini-dress-meal-famous-siblings-Nobu.html



Is that Kylie in the top left of the last pic?


----------



## Swanky

I see her Spanx lines.


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I see her Spanx lines.


I thought it was spanx too but looking at the pics in the link, it looks like the dress design and her thong.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I see her Spanx lines.



OMG you made me look and do a double take.


----------



## Jayne1

I see her blue contacts  and what's with Kim and her collars?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

berrydiva said:


> Is that Kylie in the top left of the last pic?


She looks scarily different!


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Celebrating Kris' Haute Living cover at Nobu restaurant in Malibu. (August 24)


----------



## Coach Lover Too

V0N1B2 said:


> I think it's because the promo was shot in reverse.
> Either that or is was filmed right after one of her Dubai trips
> 
> 
> *exits thread at Mach I



:lolots:


----------



## redney

Kylie looks like a completely different person.


----------



## pursegrl12

is her bag glued to her hand or something?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Kylie looks good in that color but thank gawd Kendall and Kourtney look natural  and actually  their age.
Kylie almost looks robotic in these pics. Must be the contacts. I swear Kylie looks at least 10 years older than Kendall, and that's not a good thing, no matter what she thinks.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Kylie has the saddest eyes. It can't be easy to have grown up in that family. 

There is no stability and everything is for show and superficial. I can't imagine how that has played on her psyche.


----------



## michie

Dallas_Girl said:


> Kylie has the saddest eyes. It can't be easy to have grown up in that family.
> 
> There is no stability and everything is for show and superficial. I can't imagine how that has played on her psyche.



I was just thinking the same thing, looking at her pics--especially the one where she's sitting at the table. Kris has totally done a number on her children. It's beyond sad.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

How is it we can ALL see it, but Kris & CJenner can't?? 
I already know the answer, it's just beyond pathetic that they're so self absorbed to even notice.


----------



## berrydiva

I just can't get over how this 18 year-old looks like she's 30 at least. Really sad.


----------



## cheermom09

Coach Lover Too said:


> Oh jeez, I was calling her Mia Pia. I dunno what's worse.




Omg I'm dying [emoji23][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## myown

Dallas_Girl said:


> Kylie has the saddest eyes. It can't be easy to have grown up in that family.
> 
> There is no stability and everything is for show and superficial. I can't imagine how that has played on her psyche.









this is not a happy girl


----------



## Thingofbeauty

So what? This Pia Mia chick has no real clothes? Why is she always inappropriately dressed? And Kendall looks bad here.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Kylie looks like she has wax lips


----------



## redney

Encore Hermes said:


> Kylie looks like she has wax lips


Hahaha true!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Found this and I don't recognize her anymore. No idea what year this is





Life and style


----------



## Encore Hermes

D on't recognize any part of old Kylie anymore. No idea what year this is




Life and style


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Kylie in that picture looks like a pretty and happy teenager. 

In the recent photo of her at the table, she looks like a sad made over doll. 

I can't imagine the self esteem issue this girl has. I'm sure it makes it so much worse with a mom and sisters who are all about looks.


----------



## StopHammertime

Encore Hermes said:


> D on't recognize any part of old Kylie anymore. No idea what year this is
> 
> images.lifeandstylemag.com/uploads/posts/image/49139/kris-jenner-kylie-jenner-plastic-surgery.jpg
> 
> Life and style




Pictures like this make me think she would have grown into her looks.
So saaaaad. That one of her alone at the table with the blue contacts creeps me out for a reason I can't pinpoint.


----------



## redney

She was so cute.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Kylie and this Pia girl are tragic. 

That old pic of her and Kris is so cute. In her old threads I always said I thought Kylie was the prettiest most full of life one. Oh how the tide has changed.


----------



## michie

I thought Kylie was very plain and just average, but she had her whole life ahead of her to embrace her features, grow into them or change them. The fact that she went from "0 to Thotty" before she could even vote was too much too soon, but not at all unexpected with this family IMO.


----------



## AECornell

I don't think Kylie was that cute, but that pic of her looks like a completely different person.

Her lips look painful. The bottom is so overdone. I actually like the blue eyes on her.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Kendall and Kylie's entire lives derailed quickly. Two years ago they were going to a real school and were cheerleaders and were leading relatively normal lives minus KUWTK. Then all of a sudden they dropped out of school and got tons of ps so Kendall could become an it model and Kylie could become an Instagram star. It happened very fast.


----------



## Jikena

Could that dress be any shorter....


----------



## Dallas_Girl

There is nothing wrong with looking plain and average. She was much happier back then and the happiness made her much prettier IMO.


----------



## berrydiva

Jikena said:


> Could that dress be any shorter....


She's 18...that's when you're supposed to wear all of the short shorts and short dresses you want...because apparently after the age of 25 folks think you should dress like Mrs. Doubtfire.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

berrydiva said:


> She's 18...that's when you're supposed to wear all of the short shorts and short dresses you want...because apparently after the age of 25 folks think you should dress like Mrs. Doubtfire.




Exactly. In your 30's if you dress like that, you are trying to hard and not realizing you aren't 20 anymore. 

People make judgements no matter what.


----------



## zen1965

Sigh. People make judgements because it's a GOSSIP forum.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> She's 18...that's when you're supposed to wear all of the short shorts and short dresses you want...because apparently after the age of 25 folks think you should dress like Mrs. Doubtfire.



:giggles: Right.


----------



## berrydiva

Judgement isn't always a bad thing...vilifying is what's bad


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Oh geez. I was agreeing with you. Holy hell!!!


----------



## Staci_W

Jikena said:


> Could that dress be any shorter....



My thoughts too. If they added like 4inches of fabric sy the bottom it would've been so much cuter.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Staci_W said:


> My thoughts too. If they added like 4inches of fabric sy the bottom it would've been so much cuter.




I may have dresses as short or even shorter. And I've been ripening on the vine for&#8230;eh hem&#8230;a bit longer than she has. So I just won't say anything


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Wow, she was adorable in that younger picture.


----------



## berrydiva

Thingofbeauty said:


> I may have dresses as short or even shorter. And I've been ripening on the vine foreh hema bit longer than she has. So I just won't say anything



Same here. Lol


----------



## AECornell

I've never been one to have my vagina that close to a hemline.


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

Encore Hermes said:


> Found this and I don't recognize her anymore. No idea what year this is
> images.lifeandstylemag.com/uploads/posts/image/49139/kris-jenner-kylie-jenner-plastic-surgery.jpg
> Life and style


 Its amazing how her lips can make her look like a totally different person......


----------



## bisousx

Who still thinks Kylie's eyes are a product of the sunlight? Lol


----------



## bisousx

berrydiva said:


> She's 18...that's when you're supposed to wear all of the short shorts and short dresses you want...because apparently after the age of 25 folks think you should dress like Mrs. Doubtfire.



Right?

I wore the teeniest, tiniest dresses at 18. Loved every minute of it and all the attention I got.

Now it's midis for me.


----------



## sr1856

Encore Hermes said:


> Found this and I don't recognize her anymore. No idea what year this is
> images.lifeandstylemag.com/uploads/posts/image/49139/kris-jenner-kylie-jenner-plastic-surgery.jpg
> Life and style


in touch weekly, have the same picture and was tagged 2012.


----------



## Jikena

Well, I guess that's just a difference of opinion. I would never wear something like that. I don't like short dresses/skirts. It's just slutty to me. No criticism of what you guys wear OK, I know you can wear whatever you want lol. I'm just a modest person.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Lol.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

cheermom09 said:


> omg i'm dying [emoji23][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]



:d


----------



## terebina786

I still sometimes rock the teeniest, tiniest shorts and dresses at 30 and me nah care.


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> I still sometimes rock the teeniest, tiniest shorts and dresses at 30 and me nah care.



I think if you look good in it and feel good doing it, wear what makes you happy. Life is short.


----------



## mistikat

berrydiva said:


> I think if you look good in it and feel good doing it, wear what makes you happy. *Life is short*.



Thus matching Kylie's dresses.


----------



## Jayne1

bisousx said:


> Who still thinks Kylie's eyes are a product of the sunlight? Lol


----------



## kittenslingerie

berrydiva said:


> I think if you look good in it and feel good doing it, wear what makes you happy. Life is short.



Yeah agree.... Not to mention, Legs age too, cellulite, veins, etc... So wear it, if you like it, while you can.


----------



## ByeKitty

If I had the same career objectives as Kylie Jenner, you bet I'd wear my skirts short and tight!


----------



## Sasha2012

Sacrificing privacy for fame and fortune is the Kardashian family business.

And having watched her big sisters make a fortune by shedding their clothing for frequent photoshoots, it is little wonder Kylie Jenner is keen to join them. 

Stripping off to model swimsuits in St Barts, just a few days after her 18th birthday, the teen showed her body confidence as she reclined on a sunbed by the pool.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...els-swimsuits-Tyga-watches.html#ixzz3jsURR2PD


----------



## maddie66

kittenslingerie said:


> Yeah agree.... Not to mention, Legs age too, cellulite, veins, etc... So wear it, if you like it, while you can.




Things I wish someone had told me at 18..... [emoji13]


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Soooo&#8230;is Tyga her guardian now? Seeing that Caitlyn's job is finished and they seem to be together all the time


----------



## Jikena

Seeing Kylie's pic where she's laying on her stomach makes me uncomfortable. The girl is 18 and for once in her pics I actually see her age and she's laying in a string... :/


----------



## Sasha2012

It was safety first as Kendall Jenner enjoyed an action packed day out in St Barts last week.

First smothering herself in sunscreen, then donning a lifejacket, the teen covered up her khaki green bikini as she spent the day on a yacht with her sisters.

The reality stars enjoyed themselves parasailing, boating and sunbathing, taking a few selfies.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oatingin-new-holiday-snaps.html#ixzz3jsbXl4VA 
\


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Does anybody know the story behind that huge scar on Kylie's leg?

I've only noticed it recently but it had to have been from a bad injury.


----------



## Sasha2012

Thingofbeauty said:


> Does anybody know the story behind that huge scar on Kylie's leg?
> 
> I've only noticed it recently but it had to have been from a bad injury.



Someone mentioned that she got it from an accident while playing on a fence when she was younger.


----------



## LVoeletters

I wonder if they played up her lip injections so much to distract everyone from the rest of the work she probably had done? Just sad to be so insecure, look at how hard she tries everyday, and then look at how secure Kendall seems to be in her own skin. I despise the family but it must really stink.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sasha2012 said:


> Someone mentioned that she got it from an accident while playing on a fence when she was younger.


Ah ok. Thanks. That scar makes me like her for some reason. It's&#8230;humanising. I know how silly that sounds.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

LVoeletters said:


> I wonder if they played up her lip injections so much to distract everyone from the rest of the work she probably had done? Just sad to be so insecure, look at how hard she tries everyday, and then look at how secure Kendall seems to be in her own skin. I despise the family but it must really stink.


She grew up knowing Kim was queen and her mother's everything. The jealousy and fights for Kris's attention must have been awful. It really is sad because from what I see all she's doing is aping Kim, probably in hopes of finally getting attention and her mother's approval.


----------



## VickyB

Thingofbeauty said:


> She grew up knowing Kim was queen and her mother's everything. The jealousy and fights for Kris's attention must have been awful. It really is sad because from what I see all she's doing is aping Kim, probably in hopes of finally getting attention and her mother's approval.



This


----------



## Prima Ballerina

terebina786 said:


> I still sometimes rock the teeniest, tiniest shorts and dresses at 30 and me nah care.


And you shouldn't care, as long as you look and feel good in it, why should it matter how old you are (not that 30 is old by any stretch of the imagination). I just hate this idea that once a woman turns 30 she is supposed to cover herself in curtains or she will offend someone's sensitive eyes. Everyone should wear whatever they feel comfortable in, who came up with the stupid age dress code anyway.

Having said that, Kylie never looks comfortable or at ease in her outfits, she is always trying so hard, and that's why it never works. And I agree with the above poster about her eyes being sad, this girl's whole life is just tragic. I don't know how Kris can look at her daughters and live with herself, that woman truly is the devil.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Prima Ballerina said:


> And you shouldn't care, as long as you look and feel good in it, why should it matter how old you are (not that 30 is old by any stretch of the imagination). I just hate this idea that once a woman turns 30 she is supposed to cover herself in curtains or she will offend someone's sensitive eyes. Everyone should wear whatever they feel comfortable in, who came up with the stupid age dress code anyway.
> 
> Having said that, Kylie never looks comfortable or at ease in her outfits, she is always trying so hard, and that's why it never works. And I agree with the above poster about her eyes being sad, this girl's whole life is just tragic. I don't know how Kris can look at her daughters and live with herself, that woman truly is the devil.


I agree with everything you've said.


----------



## Jayne1

Sasha2012 said:


> f to model swimsuits in St Barts, just a few days after her 18th birthday, *the teen showed her body confidence as she reclined on a sunbed by the pool.*
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...els-swimsuits-Tyga-watches.html#ixzz3jsURR2PD



I'd have confidence too, if Brian was photoshopping everything before releasing the damn photos.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> Sacrificing privacy for fame and fortune is the Kardashian family business.
> 
> And having watched her big sisters make a fortune by shedding their clothing for frequent photoshoots, it is little wonder Kylie Jenner is keen to join them.
> 
> Stripping off to model swimsuits in St Barts, just a few days after her 18th birthday, the teen showed her body confidence as she reclined on a sunbed by the pool.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...els-swimsuits-Tyga-watches.html#ixzz3jsURR2PD



An iPhone photo shoot, eh?


----------



## lizmil

Body confidence?  Looks more like advertising her wares.


----------



## Monoi

Kendall looks so chill and like she's having a good time with kourtney.


----------



## michie

lizmil said:


> Body confidence?  Looks more like advertising her wares.



All these ppl are sick. Her so-called man is on set for her "photo shoot", which is just another set of pics for the family business, p***y peddling.


----------



## Avril

OMG. Has anybody heard the lyrics for Tyga's new song Stimulated? Absolutely disgusting. 

Kylie has only just turned 18 - just barely an adult. Those lyrics are so wrong and inappropriate, Tyga is one sick individual. She's being completely exploited.


----------



## YSoLovely

Avril said:


> OMG. Has anybody heard the lyrics for Tyga's new song Stimulated? Absolutely disgusting.
> 
> Kylie has only just turned 18 - just barely an adult. Those lyrics are so wrong and inappropriate, Tyga is one sick individual. She's being completely exploited.



I did. 

See, the age difference doesn't even shock me - I dated older guys in my teens; Age of consent is 14 here, so I've seen a lot - but Tyga's just nasty. 25 with a baby, an ex-stripper baby mama, rapping about nothing but drugs, sex and money he doesn't have, used to be involved with a porn production company and is so obviously using young, dumb, insecure Kylie for connections, fame, money and sex.
Yuck.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I have not heard his song, but his only hit consists of him repeatedly saying rack city, b*tch, so what did we really expect? He's a gross, hopeless loser. Hopefully Kylie will kick his behind to the curb soon.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

And Mommy dearest Kris approves because it's another way to keep the family in the headlines.


----------



## berrydiva

Avril said:


> OMG. Has anybody heard the lyrics for Tyga's new song Stimulated? Absolutely disgusting.
> 
> Kylie has only just turned 18 - just barely an adult. Those lyrics are so wrong and inappropriate, Tyga is one sick individual. She's being completely exploited.



Most of the song isn't about her but the parts that are logical to suspect about their situation is just disgusting. He didn't need to put that on wax and it's honestly the highest form of disrespect in hip hop.


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> I did.
> 
> See, the age difference doesn't even shock me - I dated older guys in my teens; Age of consent is 14 here, so I've seen a lot - but Tyga's just nasty. 25 with a baby, an ex-stripper baby mama, rapping about nothing but drugs, sex and money he doesn't have, used to be involved with a porn production company and is so obviously using young, dumb, insecure Kylie for connections, fame, money and sex.
> Yuck.



Damn this poor girl can't live down being a stripper. I'm gonna start referring to former sluts I know from college as ex-sluts.


----------



## Jikena

YSoLovely said:


> I did.
> 
> See, the age difference doesn't even shock me - I dated older guys in my teens; Age of consent is 14 here, so I've seen a lot - but Tyga's just nasty. 25 with a baby, an ex-stripper baby mama, rapping about nothing but drugs, sex and money he doesn't have, used to be involved with a porn production company and is so obviously using young, dumb, insecure Kylie for connections, fame, money and sex.
> Yuck.



Agree completely. No problem with dating an older guy but this one is just nasty.


----------



## whimsic

berrydiva said:


> Damn this poor girl can't live down being a stripper. I'm gonna start referring to former sluts I know from college as ex-sluts.



LOL tell me about it! I have quite a bit of respect for her though, she did what she had to do for a while, and now she owns legitimate businesses. Her association with Tyga tho..


----------



## qudz104

Lol!


----------



## labelwhore04

qudz104 said:


> View attachment 3109287
> 
> Lol!



 This is so accurate


----------



## littlerock

YSoLovely said:


> I did.
> 
> See, the age difference doesn't even shock me - I dated older guys in my teens; Age of consent is 14 here, so I've seen a lot - but Tyga's just nasty. 25 with a baby, an ex-stripper baby mama, rapping about nothing but drugs, sex and money he doesn't have, used to be involved with a porn production company and is so obviously using young, dumb, insecure Kylie for connections, fame, money and sex.
> Yuck.



The age thing doesn't bother me that much either. I know it's against the law (or was) but I think it's a case by case basis. I know many will disagree with that, but I don't think it's black & white.  When I was 17, I also dated an older guy. Were were engaged, actually, and his parents loved me and my Dad loved him. He was 6 years older than me but we were definitely on the same level, maturity wise. He was a very sweet guy, inexperienced (not a player/ user) and we had a lovely, healthy relationship. It only lasted 3 years because I got antsy and restless to experience other things.. but it was a good relationship.

Tyga however, a totally different story.


----------



## AECornell

Hahahaha this is so funny 



qudz104 said:


> View attachment 3109287
> 
> Lol!


----------



## AECornell

Minus the overdone lips, if Kylie looked like she does now, naturally, I would say she is really pretty. But I feel like it's so tainted since she has had so much done and she's only 18.


----------



## zen1965

qudz104 said:


> View attachment 3109287
> 
> lol!




ita


----------



## shiny_things

Those lyrics are completely disgusting. Funnily enough all I did was type 'Ty' into Google before it came up with 'Tyga Stimulated Lyrics' as a suggestion so a lot of people must have looked it up. Even if Tyga had been a model boyfriend up until this point and I was her parent, those lyrics would have made me hand out a can of proverbial whoop *** so fast he wouldn't know his own name


----------



## Lounorada

Blind Item...


_'__She may not be making a sex tape&#8230; but she needs to be VERY careful around her musical boyfriend._
_Why?_
_Because he might be taping her without her permission!_
_He is telling friends that he thinks that a sex tape is a great idea for two reasons._
_He wants the fame and money that would come from it._
_He also thinks that it would dispel those pesky rumors about his sexuality._
_Of course he wants the girlfriend to do the tape with him. She&#8217;s young, she&#8217;s hot, and she has her own fan base._
_Her popularity would make the tape much more profitable than if he did it on his own with one or two no-name females._
_So far, she is saying no._
_However, he thinks she will change her mind when she sees actually herself on tape._
_We don&#8217;t know if that means that he has already taped her&#8230; or if he is planning to tape her._
_That&#8217;s why we are warning her to be careful.'_


----------



## bisousx

littlerock said:


> The age thing doesn't bother me that much either. I know it's against the law (or was) but I think it's a case by case basis. I know many will disagree with that, but I don't think it's black & white.  When I was 17, I also dated an older guy. Were were engaged, actually, and his parents loved me and my Dad loved him. He was 6 years older than me but we were definitely on the same level, maturity wise. He was a very sweet guy, inexperienced (not a player/ user) and we had a lovely, healthy relationship. It only lasted 3 years because I got antsy and restless to experience other things.. but it was a good relationship.
> 
> Tyga however, a totally different story.




It didn't bother me either, but I didn't feel like being harpooned so I didn't say anything...


----------



## Queenpixie




----------



## saira1214

Queenpixie said:


>



Its like one of those photos where you have to un-focus your eyes to see the double images.  Like the young dancer and the hag.  I keep trying to un-focus enough to see Kylie and when I just get there, I lose it.


----------



## berrydiva

Queenpixie said:


>



:weird: I can't tell which part of the face is Kim and which is Kylie.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

bisousx said:


> It didn't bother me either, but I didn't feel like being harpooned so I didn't say anything...



Yeah. An eight year age difference is a lot considering how young Kylie is/was but I would be a hypocrite to say anything considering my SO is 4 1/2 yrs older than me and we've been together since I was 15. My biggest issue is all the extra stuff. Dude had a baby, a  fiancé and getting with Kylie seems to more about a come up than anything else. He saw an easy target and went after it.

It's funny because I remember him doing an interview in which he blamed black people for taking issue with his relationship with Kylie. He swore it was innocent,  that they were just friends and that only "black culture" (his words) tried to make it appear more than it was.  Fast forward a few months later and now he's on wax talking about penetrating her. It's gross.


----------



## berrydiva

He's known her since she was what, 11 or 12 and he would've been 19/20 at the time. It makes me wonder at what point they truly became an "item". They were photo'd together a lot when she was 16 going on 17 so did this start earlier, perhaps? I don't know what a 23/24 year old sees in a 14/15 year old.


----------



## redney

Queenpixie said:


>



Awww. PMK must be so proud of her new favorite money maker!


----------



## Dallas_Girl

redney said:


> Awww. PMK must be so proud of her new favorite money maker!




Kim is getting older [emoji16]


----------



## redney

Dallas_Girl said:


> Kim is getting older [emoji16]



Yep, and PMK is priming her littlest to take over as the family $ maker.


----------



## berrydiva

redney said:


> Yep, and PMK is priming her littlest to take over as the family $ maker.


Scary.


----------



## shiny_things

As others have said, age isn't really the issue it's all the other stuff and how long he's known her for. He wouldn't have suddenly started finding her attractive or doing sexual stuff with her as soon as she turned legal. He's been in with that family for a good 5 years now? That and the fact he is dodgy as F and has predatory behaviour are the big red flags to me. The age is only a tiny part of it.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

James Harden's yacht party in Marina Del Rey. (August 25)


----------



## madeinnyc

I still get scared when I see Kylie's lips but those last pics [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] wtf


----------



## AECornell

Kylie is that you?


----------



## ChanelMommy

berrydiva said:


> :weird: I can't tell which part of the face is Kim and which is Kylie.



This.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

These people waste no time bringing people around their family. Most people would wait before throwing huge birthday parties and doing family gathering but the Kardashians just jump right in.


----------



## redney

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> These people waste no time bringing people around their family. Most people would wait before throwing huge birthday parties and doing family gathering but the Kardashians just jump right in.



It's not like they have anything else to do with their time.


----------



## redney

I copied/pasted part of this article from the Rosie O'Donnell thread re: the 25 year old guy who was involved with her 17 year old daughter. Sound familiar? Only Rosie's daughter's 25 year old guy friend is sitting in jail with bail set at $40,000, and that's for sending a nude photo and "inappropriate communications." 

Similarly, Tyga probably did a lot more than send "inappropriate communications" to Kylie but he faces no consequences. Sick.



> *...deleted unrelated portion...*
> 
> After  having been reported missing last week, Chelsea, then 17, was  found on  August 18 found in the company of 25-year-old Steven Sheerer.
> 
> Sheerer  was charged on Monday with third-degree distribution of  obscenity to a  minor and third-degree endangering the welfare of a  child, as Chelsea  was only 17 at the time. The obscenity charge stems  from a nude photo  Sheerer reportedly sent to Chelsea in their online  communication before  she ran away from home. Ocean County Prosecutor Joseph D. Coronato  said the phone of the  17-year-old victim in the case, who was not  directly named due to her  age at the time, was retrieved with consent  from her mother by the High  Tech Crime Unit (HTCU) on Friday. Police  agencies also seized a  computer and additional digital equipment from  Sheerer's house in  Barneget, a small town in the Jersey Shore area.
> 
> "Examination  of the phone by the HTCU revealed evidence of  inappropriate  communications over the last several weeks between  Sheerer and the  minor," Coronato's office said in a statement.
> 
> Sheerer remains in  jail and his bail is still at $40,000, but his  personal attorney, Robert  Tarver, has requested a hearing to lower that  amount and prove his  client is not a flight risk.
> 
> "We have and will present evidence that will show he is not guilty of endangering the welfare of a child," Tarver told ET.
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/celebri...-live-with-birth-mother/ar-BBm8bSQ?li=BBgzzfc


----------



## originallyxelle

Kendall looks so fresh faced and natural compared to her sisters.


----------



## Jikena

redney said:


> I copied/pasted part of this article from the Rosie O'Donnell thread re: the 25 year old guy who was involved with her 17 year old daughter. Sound familiar? Only Rosie's daughter's 25 year old guy friend is sitting in jail with bail set at $40,000, and that's for sending a nude photo and "inappropriate communications."
> 
> Similarly, Tyga probably did a lot more than send "inappropriate communications" to Kylie but he faces no consequences. Sick.


----------



## Monoi

That tongue photo of Kylie reminds me of pornstarsshots


----------



## LavenderIce

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> These people waste no time bringing people around their family. Most people would wait before throwing huge birthday parties and doing family gathering but the Kardashians just jump right in.





redney said:


> It's not like they have anything else to do with their time.



You know it's just so they can bombard us with photoshopped photobooth pics.


----------



## hobogirl77

Sasha2012 said:


> Sacrificing privacy for fame and fortune is the Kardashian family business.
> 
> And having watched her big sisters make a fortune by shedding their clothing for frequent photoshoots, it is little wonder Kylie Jenner is keen to join them.
> 
> Stripping off to model swimsuits in St Barts, just a few days after her 18th birthday, the teen showed her body confidence as she reclined on a sunbed by the pool.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3210762/Joining-family-
> business-Kylie-Jenner-reclines-sunbed-pool-models-swimsuits-Tyga-watches.html#ixzz3jsURR2PD


 
shes shaped like her mama Khloe with the wide hips


----------



## knasarae

Just spotted this.


----------



## sabrunka

Lol, I never believe any of those stories.  I was at the hairdressers on Tuesday, and it was a current issue (dated August 24th, 2015), saying that Khloe is pregnant and not sure if the father is lamar or whoever she's seeing now.. Please.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

He doesn't take care of his current child, correct? I don't understand for the life of me how females have babies with guys that don't take care of the kids they have. Baffling, I tell ya.


However, I don't believe it. Now THAT I can see Kris intervening on. She'd be like the morning after pill up in Kylie's lady bits stopping that connection lol from happening. Kris hasn't gotten that sex tape deal yet. A pregnancy is a not in the plans!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

They could do a Kylie Jenner: Teen Mom: Reality Star Edition. I'm sure that covers fake though.


----------



## bag-princess

jimmyshoogirl said:


> He doesn't take care of his current child, correct? *I don't understand for the life of me how females have babies with guys that don't take care of the kids they have.* Baffling, I tell ya.
> 
> 
> However, I don't believe it. Now THAT I can see Kris intervening on. She'd be like the morning after pill up in Kylie's lady bits stopping that connection lol from happening. Kris hasn't gotten that sex tape deal yet. A pregnancy is a not in the plans!






ITA!!!  but of course they always think it will be so different with them!  NOT!

i don't believe that either.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

bag-princess said:


> ITA!!!  but of course they always think it will be so different with them!  NOT!
> 
> i don't believe that either.




Ahhh yeah! I forgot the old "I'm different."


----------



## bag-princess

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Ahhh yeah! I forgot the old "I'm different."





and don't forget the just as old "he's a different man with me!"


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

bag-princess said:


> and don't forget the just as old "he's a different man with me!"




Oh yes that too. If he was such a different guy now he'd make it right with the children here now. Poop for brains, I tell ya! 

I can't even be turned on by a guy that doesn't care for his kids. And, I'm not just talking financially.


----------



## zippie

I am so disgusted with Bruce and Kris letting their underage daughter eff a 25 year old loser.  They and the tattooed loser should be in jail, disgusting people.  They must be so proud.


----------



## bag-princess

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Oh yes that too. If he was such a different guy now he'd make it right with the children here now. Poop for brains, I tell ya!
> 
> *I can't even be turned on by a guy that doesn't care for his kids. And, I'm not just talking financially*.





exactly!!  how can a father not give a thought or care about his flesh and blood and yet they expect him to treat them like something special?!   idiots i tell ya!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

bag-princess said:


> exactly!!  how can a father not give a thought or care about his flesh and blood and yet they expect him to treat them like something special?!   idiots i tell ya!




It will never end if females keep dating these types of guys and fathers don't show their sons how to be fathers to their own children, sadly. It's like a hamster on the wheel.


----------



## michie

What? lol Seems to me that she's dating a man exactly like her own father---absent.


----------



## knasarae

Yea, I didn't think the pregnancy cover was legit.  Just surprised it came out so soon.


----------



## pukasonqo

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> They could do a Kylie Jenner: Teen Mom: Reality Star Edition. I'm sure that covers fake though.




you are into something there, it covers all bases: trash TV, "reality" show, famous subject...


----------



## SpeedyJC

redney said:


> It's not like they have anything else to do with their time.


----------



## Lounorada

LavenderIce said:


> You know it's just so they can bombard us with photoshopped photobooth pics.


 
Exactly. Just like every other event in their lives is used as an excuse and backdrop for selfies.


----------



## AlbertsLove

I know girls dating older men is not that big of a deal.  I dated an 18 year old at age 14. The thing is Kylie is not a typical girl. She has money and not really leaving in a real world. Her parents should be even more careful with her. She could easily be taken advantage of. I mean they allowed this man into their lives when she was 13/14 and he was obviously wooing her or something. That is what I see wrong.


----------



## labelwhore04

^That's whats creepy. He knew her while she was still a kid. At what point did he start looking at her in a sexual way? It's just icky.


----------



## Encore Hermes

She isn't going to get pregnant with a man she might have to pay child support to. Her momager wouldn't allow it. 

Now Khole tho'


----------



## labelwhore04

Here's a video from when Tyga performed at Kendalls Sweet 16. Kylie would have been 14 at the time. I guess this is when it all started... *barf*


----------



## pittcat

So much hair touching in that video! That's the creepiest part to me that he knew her from that age and two years later he left his wife for her?


----------



## aleksandras

Poor Kendall looks so uncomfortable there  They don't really seem to enjoy that performance, which is understandable of course.


----------



## Flawn08

Kylie and khloe have the most disgusting body language. Too much of hair touching and oh god please cut your nails shorter, they look like claws! Unless you are a werewolf, long scratchy nails are unacceptable!


----------



## AECornell

Nope, still don't recognize a single song.


----------



## Sasha2012

They may be significantly younger than their half-sisters.

But Kendall and Kylie Jenner showed that they can keep up with their famous siblings when it comes to fashion regardless of their age gap.

The two teenage reality stars looked fabulous as they attended the yacht party for sister Khloe Kardashian's boyfriend James Harden in Marina Del Rey on Tuesday evening.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ress-accompanied-beau-Tyga.html#ixzz3k3fR6zwo


----------



## Encore Hermes

Not a good look Kanye


----------



## Coach Lover Too

AECornell said:


> Nope, still don't recognize a single song.



Thank gawd it's not just me.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Kendall looks really pretty in that fourth pic.
I have no words for what Tyga looks like. Sewer rat maybe.


----------



## AECornell

Why does Kylie have a shrunken head in this picture?


----------



## Jikena

labelwhore04 said:


> Here's a video from when Tyga performed at Kendalls Sweet 16. Kylie would have been 14 at the time. I guess this is when it all started... *barf*




I don't understand these people. Why isn't Kendall dancing in the crowd with her friends at her own birthday ? She's just standing there with her arms crossed


----------



## berrydiva

Jikena said:


> I don't understand these people. Why isn't Kendall dancing in the crowd with her friends at her own birthday ? She's just standing there with her arms crossed



Which is funny because I believe someone posted before that she's the one that requested him to perform.


----------



## Jikena

berrydiva said:


> Which is funny because I believe someone posted before that she's the one that requested him to perform.



Huh. I get that Kendall is a shy person and maybe it was embarassing to be next to a "star" () (she had to ask Kylie to join her to dance because she was uncomfortable alone) but if you can't be comfortable with your friends at your own birthday, that means those people aren't really your friends.


----------



## LilMissCutie

Encore Hermes said:


> Not a good look Kanye



I seriously spit out my water when I saw that pic.


----------



## pixiejenna

Jikena said:


> I don't understand these people. Why isn't Kendall dancing in the crowd with her friends at her own birthday ? She's just standing there with her arms crossed




Those aren't her friends they are the hired extras for the show. She's up on stage because if she stood with the crowd we wouldn't even see her in the sea of people and they are filming this for the show. Also why would she stand with the plebs? LOL  I'm surprised they found enough fans who knew the lyrics to his song to sing along.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Wow Kim must be so jelly of their dresses


----------



## VickyB

Jikena said:


> Well, I guess that's just a difference of opinion. I would never wear something like that. I don't like short dresses/skirts. It's just slutty to me. No criticism of what you guys wear OK, I know you can wear whatever you want lol. I'm just a modest person.



 I respect your opinion but disagree. I think it depends on how short is "your short". The right short dresses/skirts can be uber fashionable and not "slutty". It's all in the execution of the item and if it works well for the body type. I wear short items from time to time and do not look "slutty".


----------



## CobaltBlu

they are all so trashy now. kendall is OK, but the rest of them are just a mess.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

VickyB said:


> I respect your opinion but disagree. I think it depends on how short is "your short". The right short dresses/skirts can be uber fashionable and not "slutty". It's all in the execution of the item and if it works well for the body type. I wear short items from time to time and do not look "slutty".



Yep. Agree. Its how a woman carries herself.


----------



## Jikena

VickyB said:


> I respect your opinion but disagree. I think it depends on how short is "your short". The right short dresses/skirts can be uber fashionable and not "slutty". It's all in the execution of the item and if it works well for the body type. I wear short items from time to time and do not look "slutty".



Yeah I actually agree with you lol. For example, I like short skirts that are "fluffy" looking (don't know the right word) but not the super tight short dresses. Or something very short like that http://picture-cdn.wheretoget.it/b1...rt-white-beandeau-ribbon-light+blue-shoes.jpg I don't like. It also depends if you have a big cleavage while wearing something short, or huge heels... So yeah, agree with you.


----------



## shiny_things

Everyone but Kendall looks ridiculous.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

shiny_things said:


> everyone but kendall looks ridiculous.



+1


----------



## berrydiva

vickyb said:


> i respect your opinion but disagree. I think it depends on how short is "your short". The right short dresses/skirts can be uber fashionable and not "slutty". It's all in the execution of the item and if it works well for the body type. I wear short items from time to time and do not look "slutty".



+1


----------



## bunnyr

Jikena said:


> Yeah I actually agree with you lol. For example, I like short skirts that are "fluffy" looking (don't know the right word) but not the super tight short dresses. Or something very short like that http://picture-cdn.wheretoget.it/b1...rt-white-beandeau-ribbon-light+blue-shoes.jpg I don't like. It also depends if you have a big cleavage while wearing something short, or huge heels... So yeah, agree with you.




I agree. I wasn't sure how to say it as I didn't want to offend anyone. I do feel if u have big cleavage and stuff handing out then that makes someone look slutty when those skin parts are exposed.


----------



## Sasha2012

He's not exactly a fashion icon but Kylie Jenner proved she can put her own spin on any look when she headed out wearing trousers inspired by Tim Burton's famous movie icon Beetlejuice.

The figure-hugging striped bottoms were cropped to the calf and had braces hanging from the low-slung waistband as she headed to The Nice Guy restaurant in Hollywood on Thursday evening. 

The 18-year-old showed off her incredible toned abs by teaming the quirky pants with a skimpy black crop top which had a halter style design. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...piration-Beetlejuice-movie.html#ixzz3k8e6GnFk


----------



## Encore Hermes

I think I read that Hollywood life said they are shopping around for the first public kiss pics between K&T.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Her makeup looks tragic and she looked faded in that second photk


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Does this family do anything besides shop and take selfies?


----------



## pukasonqo

Sasha2012 said:


> He's not exactly a fashion icon but Kylie Jenner proved she can put her own spin on any look when she headed out wearing trousers inspired by Tim Burton's famous movie icon Beetlejuice.
> 
> 
> 
> The figure-hugging striped bottoms were cropped to the calf and had braces hanging from the low-slung waistband as she headed to The Nice Guy restaurant in Hollywood on Thursday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> The 18-year-old showed off her incredible toned abs by teaming the quirky pants with a skimpy black crop top which had a halter style design.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...piration-Beetlejuice-movie.html#ixzz3k8e6GnFk




showing my age again, is her top back to front?


----------



## berrydiva

pukasonqo said:


> showing my age again, is her top back to front?



Nope. That's the front. Sadly I actually have a thot top like that too.


----------



## pukasonqo

berrydiva said:


> Nope. That's the front. Sadly I actually have a thot top like that too.




i stand corrected. do we have a geriatric ward in this thread? i might be better off hanging there! [emoji13]


----------



## TinksDelite

pukasonqo said:


> i stand corrected. do we have a geriatric ward in this thread? i might be better off hanging there! [emoji13]



You'll have some company.. I too said to myself "why is she wearing her sports bra backwards?!"


----------



## pukasonqo

TinksDelite said:


> You'll have some company.. I too said to myself "why is she wearing her sports bra backwards?!"




cool, will bring some iced tea, we can watch this family from afar and get the youngster to explain the whole underwear as outerwear trend to us!


----------



## Sasha2012

She's walked in shows for Versace, Balmain, and Oscar De La Renta, so Kendall Jenner certainly knows how to make an entrance.

And Friday was no exception, as the 19-year-old was spotted leaving a recording studio following a taping for Keeping Up With The Kardashians.

The reality star showed off some skin in a revealing mini dress and it also appeared as if she had left her brassiere at home.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-mini-dress-leaves-studio.html#ixzz3kAiiKAG8


----------



## Bentley1

Kendall is giving me Olive Oil vibes here


----------



## Oryx816

TinksDelite said:


> You'll have some company.. I too said to myself "why is she wearing her sports bra backwards?!"




Same here!  



pukasonqo said:


> i stand corrected. do we have a geriatric ward in this thread? i might be better off hanging there! [emoji13]




I'm joining you and TinksDelite.  We can be like the Golden Girls....I will bring the cheesecake!


----------



## pukasonqo

Oryx816 said:


> Same here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm joining you and TinksDelite.  We can be like the Golden Girls....I will bring the cheesecake!




the more the merrier!! and bring your pearl necklaces ladies, we can clutch our pearls when shocked! [emoji2]


----------



## arnott

Bentley1 said:


> Kendall is giving me Olive Oil vibes here



This made me LOL!

She definitely needs a bra.


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> He's not exactly a fashion icon but Kylie Jenner proved she can put her own spin on any look when she headed out wearing trousers inspired by Tim Burton's famous movie icon Beetlejuice.
> 
> The figure-hugging striped bottoms were cropped to the calf and had braces hanging from the low-slung waistband as she headed to The Nice Guy restaurant in Hollywood on Thursday evening.
> 
> The 18-year-old showed off her incredible toned abs by teaming the quirky pants with a skimpy black crop top which had a halter style design.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...piration-Beetlejuice-movie.html#ixzz3k8e6GnFk



Not a short tight skirt in sight yet this get up looks kinda slutty and/or just plain nuts. Take your pick. It's all in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## VickyB

pukasonqo said:


> i stand corrected. do we have a geriatric ward in this thread? i might be better off hanging there! [emoji13]



 You so rock!!!!


----------



## VickyB

Oryx816 said:


> Same here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm joining you and TinksDelite.  We can be like the Golden Girls....I will bring the cheesecake!



Love that show!


----------



## pukasonqo

VickyB said:


> You so rock!!!!




thanks sweets, time for my nana nap!


----------



## VickyB

pukasonqo said:


> thanks sweets, time for my nana nap!



Hope it's not a "scheduled" nap at Shady Pines! LOL


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> He's not exactly a fashion icon but Kylie Jenner proved she can put her own spin on any look when she headed out wearing trousers inspired by Tim Burton's famous movie icon Beetlejuice.
> 
> The figure-hugging striped bottoms were cropped to the calf and had braces hanging from the low-slung waistband as she headed to The Nice Guy restaurant in Hollywood on Thursday evening.
> *
> The 18-year-old showed off her incredible toned abs* by teaming the quirky pants with a skimpy black crop top which had a halter style design.









I don't see these abs you speak of DailyFail. 
Someone needs to teach whoever wrote that, what 'incredible toned abs' are/look like.


----------



## Jikena

VickyB said:


> Not a short tight skirt in sight yet this get up looks kinda slutty and/or just plain nuts. Take your pick. It's all in the eye of the beholder.



I knoooow. I didn't say it was only for women in skirts. 

Anyways, Kylie always kind of looks slutty...


----------



## lizmil

Sasha2012 said:


> He's not exactly a fashion icon but Kylie Jenner proved she can put her own spin on any look when she headed out wearing trousers inspired by Tim Burton's famous movie icon Beetlejuice.
> 
> The figure-hugging striped bottoms were cropped to the calf and had braces hanging from the low-slung waistband as she headed to The Nice Guy restaurant in Hollywood on Thursday evening.
> 
> The 18-year-old showed off her incredible toned abs by teaming the quirky pants with a skimpy black crop top which had a halter style design.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...piration-Beetlejuice-movie.html#ixzz3k8e6GnFk



My first thought was the jail-bait on the way to jail (I know she isn't any more, something I recall about a  birthday party, ahem multiple parties!)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

It's hot. I understand not wanting to be bothered with a bra, Kendall. Her sunglasses kinda cute.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Lounorada said:


> I don't see these abs you speak of DailyFail.
> Someone needs to teach whoever wrote that, what 'incredible toned abs' are/look like.



The DailyFail writer in charge of writing about the Kardashians each day needs a thesaurus... there are other words besides 'incredible.' They use incredible in every other sentence about this family!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Jikena said:


> I knoooow. I didn't say it was only for women in skirts.
> 
> * Anyways, Kylie always kind of looks slutty... *




She always does, true. She never manages to look classy.


----------



## AEGIS

i liked their all white outfits
kylie looks a lil slutty but what else is new? momma was a ****, sister made them famous off being a ****, her dad might become a **** during his transition...it's all she knows


----------



## princess101804

i wonder what kendall would have done if she hadn't been tall and skinny.


----------



## VickyB

Jikena said:


> I knoooow. I didn't say it was only for women in skirts.
> 
> Anyways, Kylie always kind of looks slutty...



Yes, this.


----------



## berrydiva

pukasonqo said:


> i stand corrected. do we have a geriatric ward in this thread? i might be better off hanging there! [emoji13]


----------



## VickyB

princess101804 said:


> i wonder what kendall would have done if she hadn't been tall and skinny.



Excellent question.


----------



## Sasha2012

He supposedly split with girlfriend Kourtney Kardashian after he was pictured getting cosy with another woman earlier this summer.

But it looks like there are no hard feelings between Kylie Jenner and her sister's ex Scott Disick as the notorious party boy joined her and boyfriend Tyga during a night out at 1 OAK in Los Angeles on Friday night. 

Exiting the venue, Kylie was seen standing close to the 32-year-old, who looked to want to keep a low profile as he attempted to blend in with the large crowd of party-goers, who had been at the club to celebrate The Weeknd's official album release party.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cks-hands-Tyga-clubbing-LA.html#ixzz3kF7xMXLX


----------



## ByeKitty

I thought she was Katy Perry for a minute there...


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Why is Kylie hanging out with Scott. So weird!!!!


----------



## ByeKitty

Dallas_Girl said:


> Why is Kylie hanging out with Scott. So weird!!!!



It's because Kourtney and Scott are only separated because it was in the script doll! Either that, or it's because they all hang out in the same clubs in LA.


----------



## Jikena

Lol I knew when I saw that wig that it had to be Kylie. 

That pic with her bra showing... She looks like a hooker. She really does. + the horrible high shoes.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

pukasonqo said:


> i stand corrected. do we have a geriatric ward in this thread? i might be better off hanging there! [emoji13]





TinksDelite said:


> You'll have some company.. I too said to myself "why is she wearing her sports bra backwards?!"





pukasonqo said:


> cool, will bring some iced tea, we can watch this family from afar and get the youngster to explain the whole underwear as outerwear trend to us!





Oryx816 said:


> Same here!
> 
> I'm joining you and TinksDelite.  We can be like the Golden Girls....I will bring the cheesecake!





pukasonqo said:


> the more the merrier!! and bring your pearl necklaces ladies, we can clutch our pearls when shocked! [emoji2]






I've been over here in my rocking chair this whole time just waitin' for  somebody to show up! Y'all come on in and make yourselves at home!


----------



## Encore Hermes

ByeKitty said:


> It's *because Kourtney and Scott are only separated because it was in the script doll! *Either that, or it's because they all hang out in the same clubs in LA.


+1 

The 'A' plot line for an episode...they talk to Kourtney about how they keep running into Scott clubbing. so kreepy. 

Another show.......how Scott was really drunk

Then.......he was with someone

Then Kourtney runs into him at a club. 

How many episodes in a season?


----------



## pukasonqo

Coach Lover Too said:


> I've been over here in my rocking chair this whole time just waitin' for  somebody to show up! Y'all come on in and make yourselves at home!




i am coming with my geriatric cat, she is very opionated but is quite sweet
put me up to date, can we have mint juleps or long island iced teas? just to keep up with the young ones [emoji2]
[emoji483][emoji485][emoji484] chin, chin!


----------



## Lounorada

The short blue wig with bangs looks better on her than the long, dark ratty a$$ extensions she's always wearing.


----------



## pittcat

She's really going for the 'pretty woman' look... I agree that I would rather see this hair than the long mess she usually has


----------



## coconutsboston

Jikena said:


> Lol I knew when I saw that wig that it had to be Kylie.
> 
> That pic with her bra showing... She looks like a hooker. She really does. + the horrible high shoes.


Eg: why she's dressed up as Pretty Woman...


----------



## Sasha2012

She's one of the most sought after up-and-coming models in the fashion industry.

And a bare-faced Kendall Jenner proved why on Saturday, strutting her stuff as she was spotted arriving at LAX to catch a flight.

The raven haired stunner, 19, showed off her taut tummy in high waist leggings and a white halter crop top, also adding a lengthy ivory vest to her stylish ensemble. 
Scroll down for video 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ff-crop-leggings-jets-trip.html#ixzz3kGEIjQHC


----------



## AEGIS

i know you guys say Kendall is better than Kylie but idk if I see the difference
two peas in a skanky pod


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> He supposedly split with girlfriend Kourtney Kardashian after he was pictured getting cosy with another woman earlier this summer.
> 
> But it looks like there are no hard feelings between Kylie Jenner and her sister's ex Scott Disick as the notorious party boy joined her and boyfriend Tyga during a night out at 1 OAK in Los Angeles on Friday night.
> 
> Exiting the venue, Kylie was seen standing close to the 32-year-old, who looked to want to keep a low profile as he attempted to blend in with the large crowd of party-goers, who had been at the club to celebrate The Weeknd's official album release party.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cks-hands-Tyga-clubbing-LA.html#ixzz3kF7xMXLX



Hold the phone! How can she go to clubs if she isn't 21? It's been over published that she just turned 18 so it's not as if she can use a fake ID.


----------



## schadenfreude

AEGIS said:


> i know you guys say Kendall is better than Kylie but idk if I see the difference
> *two peas in a skanky pod*



I snorted.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I actually like that look on Kylie. I really dig the banged bob on her. 

Kendall does not look good.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

VickyB said:


> Hold the phone! How can she go to clubs if she isn't 21? It's been over published that she just turned 18 so it's not as if she can use a fake ID.




Hahahahaha excellent point!!! They are so phony


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

AEGIS said:


> i know you guys say Kendall is better than Kylie but idk if I see the difference
> two peas in a skanky pod




I've always said Kendall's just as much of a fame hoe she's just not as good at it.


----------



## SpeedyJC

princess101804 said:


> i wonder what kendall would have done if she hadn't been tall and skinny.



Librarian? Mechanical Engineer? Posing for Instagram photos while rolling around in a pile of dirt?


----------



## pukasonqo

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I actually like that look on Kylie. I really dig the banged bob on her.
> 
> Kendall does not look good.




outside the catwalk she has no style


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> He supposedly split with girlfriend Kourtney Kardashian after he was pictured getting cosy with another woman earlier this summer.
> 
> But it looks like there are no hard feelings between Kylie Jenner and her sister's ex Scott Disick as the notorious party boy joined her and boyfriend Tyga during a night out at 1 OAK in Los Angeles on Friday night.
> 
> Exiting the venue, Kylie was seen standing close to the 32-year-old, who looked to want to keep a low profile as he attempted to blend in with the large crowd of party-goers, who had been at the club to celebrate The Weeknd's official album release party.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cks-hands-Tyga-clubbing-LA.html#ixzz3kF7xMXLX



They have teen night at 1 Oak? LOL. I don't like the blue bob, the cut is fug. 



VickyB said:


> Hold the phone! How can she go to clubs if she isn't 21? It's been over published that she just turned 18 so it's not as if she can use a fake ID.



Clubs don't always play by the rules when it comes to celebrities or even non celebrities. It's all about who you are/who you know. I remember being in 21+ clubs at 17/18 yrs old.  I'm sure she's drinking, too.


As for Kendall, it's hot. IDC about looking slightly 'slutty' or 'skanky' when it's hot as the devil's piss outside. A little midriff ain't never hurt nobody. But I do agree that she's just as thirsty as the rest of the lot; she just hides it behind a boring, bland exterior.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I was going to clubs for concerts when I was 14. They never carded me. In this case though it sounds like it may have been a private album release party?


----------



## Queenpixie

so they finally convinced her ... kendall has lip fillers.


----------



## NY_Mami

VickyB said:


> Hold the phone! How can she go to clubs if she isn't 21? It's been over published that she just turned 18 so it's not as if she can use a fake ID.


 
In LA if you are a celeb or a rich kid you can easily get into clubs even if you are underage... Lindsay Lohan used to get into clubs all the time when she was a minor... and developed a drug and alcohol addiction before she even turned 21... those clubs care more about the publicity of a celeb leaving their establishment more than they care about enforcing the age limit... in NYC is it different I remember a club in NYC denying Rihanna admission because she was 19 and this was after_ "Umbrella" _became a hit... but some people still manage to get in with fake ID's...


----------



## twinkle.tink

In CA, if the club serves food, then it's legal for anyone over 18 to enter and sit at tables. They can not be served and can not sit at the bar.

Most clubs just set their own over 21 rules as to not have to hassle with IDs at the bar or wristbands, etc. So, they can also bend their own rules without it actually being illegal. There are actually about half a dozen or so clubs in LA and SF that do the wrist band for over 21 and encourage 18 & 19 year olds with specials and promos. I may be machiavellian, but it kinda creeps me out.


----------



## nancyramos

Babydoll Chanel said:


> The DailyFail writer in charge of writing about the Kardashians each day needs a thesaurus... there are other words besides 'incredible.' They use incredible in every other sentence about this family!



Add "famous" as well. It's irritating to see this word


----------



## Bentley1

I went clubbing in all the Hollywood clubs at 18 & we were just given a wristband or a stamp that said "Not 21"
Or something &  weren't allowed to purchase alcohol at the bar. But we could get in the clubs at 18.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

AEGIS said:


> i know you guys say Kendall is better than Kylie but idk if I see the difference
> two peas in a skanky pod



I agree!


----------



## NY_Mami

Bentley1 said:


> I went clubbing in all the Hollywood clubs at 18 & we were just given a wristband or a stamp that said "Not 21"
> Or something &  weren't allowed to purchase alcohol at the bar. But we could get in the clubs at 18.


 
Webster Hall does this, they put an X marker on your hand... but usually you can go in the bathroom and wash the X marker off and get alcohol anyways...


----------



## NY_Mami

AEGIS said:


> i know you guys say Kendall is better than Kylie but idk if I see the difference
> two peas in a skanky pod


 
I definitely do think that Kendall be turning tricks for modeling jobs because she is the most boring and uninspired model I have ever seen... Unlike the rest of her sisters she keeps it on the low though...


----------



## Lounorada

AEGIS said:


> i know you guys say Kendall is better than Kylie but idk if I see the difference
> two peas in a skanky pod



Yep, I agree.


----------



## maddie66

AEGIS said:


> i know you guys say Kendall is better than Kylie but idk if I see the difference
> two peas in a skanky pod




It definitely shows how body type can come into play - because she's tall and thin and (probably) doesn't have fake body parts (yet), Kendall can wear things that would look totally sleazy on one of her more "enhanced" sisters.


----------



## berrydiva

VickyB said:


> Hold the phone! How can she go to clubs if she isn't 21? It's been over published that she just turned 18 so it's not as if she can use a fake ID.




Some clubs are 18 to party, 21 to drink. I don't know if 1OAK has that same policy. But I remember getting into clubs, in NYC, at 15 with no ID.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Maybe it's different in LA. I couldn't get into clubs at 18, unless I was attending a concert or had a fake id.


----------



## AEGIS

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> They have teen night at 1 Oak? LOL. I don't like the blue bob, the cut is fug.
> 
> 
> 
> Clubs don't always play by the rules when it comes to celebrities or even non celebrities. It's all about who you are/who you know. I remember being in 21+ clubs at 17/18 yrs old.  I'm sure she's drinking, too.
> 
> 
> As for Kendall, it's hot. IDC about looking slightly 'slutty' or 'skanky' when it's hot as the devil's piss outside. A little midriff ain't never hurt nobody. But I do agree that she's just as thirsty as the rest of the lot; she just hides it behind a boring, bland exterior.



No it's not her outfit per se, I like her look.  But she dresses just like her sister but she gets a pass from so many bc she's been on a catwalk--which honestly, we all know it's bc of who her family is not bc of her actual talent.  She is just as untalented as the rest of them.  At least Kylie is a stunt queen and can amuse me for 5 second intervals.




maddie66 said:


> It definitely shows how body type can come into play - because she's tall and thin and (probably) doesn't have fake body parts (yet), Kendall can wear things that would look totally sleazy on one of her more "enhanced" sisters.




exactly.


----------



## shiny_things

Babydoll Chanel said:


> The DailyFail writer in charge of writing about the Kardashians each day needs a thesaurus... there are other words besides 'incredible.' They use incredible in every other sentence about this family!



You know that normally when someone has a deal out for coverage with a paper, they normally request usage of certain words. My friend who works in PR says there's normally a pool of words that are requested to be used regularly depending on what image they want to convey.

There was a UK celeb a while back who wanted publicity for their charity and parenting to look good in a custody battle and they had an agreement with one of our tabloids to use the phrases 'doting Dad', 'generous', 'kind hearted', 'family man' etc.


----------



## bag-princess

shiny_things said:


> You know that normally when someone has a deal out for coverage with a paper, they normally request usage of certain words. My friend who works in PR says there's normally a pool of words that are requested to be used regularly depending on what image they want to convey.
> 
> There was a UK celeb a while back who wanted publicity for their charity and parenting to look good in a custody battle and they had an agreement with one of our tabloids to use the phrases 'doting Dad', 'generous', 'kind hearted', 'family man' etc.






that is very interesting to know!!!  

no wonder the words used to describe them are so pathetic!  they could not use any of the above words for them that is obvious!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I've got some words for them.


----------



## Sarni

AEGIS said:


> No it's not her outfit per se, I like her look.  But she dresses just like her sister but she gets a pass from so many bc she's been on a catwalk--which honestly, we all know it's bc of who her family is not bc of her actual talent.  She is just as untalented as the rest of them.  At least Kylie is a stunt queen and can amuse me for 5 second intervals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> exactly.




Kendall is given a pass because she wears clothes that suit her body. They don't look slutty because the clothes work for her body type.


----------



## dangerouscurves

And I also think 70% of the time Kendall dresses appropriately.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

And Kendall hasn't drastically changed her appearance.


----------



## Lounorada

shiny_things said:


> You know that normally when someone has a deal out for coverage with a paper, they normally request usage of certain words. My friend who works in PR says there's normally a pool of words that are requested to be used regularly depending on what image they want to convey.
> 
> There was a UK celeb a while back who wanted publicity for their charity and parenting to look good in a custody battle and they had an agreement with one of our tabloids to use the phrases 'doting Dad', 'generous', 'kind hearted', 'family man' etc.




Interesting to know!


----------



## LavenderIce

Coach Lover Too said:


> I've got some words for them.




[emoji23]


----------



## clydekiwi

NY_Mami said:


> I definitely do think that Kendall be turning tricks for modeling jobs because she is the most boring and uninspired model I have ever seen... Unlike the rest of her sisters she keeps it on the low though...




Theyr all in the illuminati including kanye


----------



## VickyB

Coach Lover Too said:


> I've got some words for them.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

AEGIS said:


> No it's not her outfit per se, I like her look.  But she dresses just like her sister but she gets a pass from so many bc she's been on a catwalk--which honestly, we all know it's bc of who her family is not bc of her actual talent.  She is just as untalented as the rest of them.  At least Kylie is a stunt queen and can amuse me for 5 second intervals.



True.


----------



## berrydiva

clydekiwi said:


> Theyr all in the illuminati including kanye




This lame rumor needs to die already


----------



## clydekiwi

berrydiva said:


> This lame rumor needs to die already




Its not lame. How do you think these ppl have fame and power. Watch the illuminati videos on you tube it explains it all


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

But...*facepalm* Lord.


----------



## berrydiva

You know what....


----------



## StopHammertime

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=03_Tby_ICCw


----------



## clydekiwi

StopHammertime said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=03_Tby_ICCw




Thank you!!


----------



## Sasha2012

She was spotted partying with her sister Kourtney Kardashian's ex-boyfriend Scott Disick the previous evening.

And Kylie Jenner was enjoying yet another night out on the town on Saturday, donning a pair of revealing denim hot pants to visit The Nice Guy bar in West Hollywood alongside a group of pals including model Chantel Jeffries.

The 18-year-old star flashed her pert derriere in her skimpy shorts, which exposed a little more than onlookers bargained for due to a sizable rip across one cheek.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-denim-hot-pants-night-out.html#ixzz3kJz1g6F2


----------



## whimsic

skank


----------



## Avril

Encore Hermes said:


> I think I read that Hollywood life said they are shopping around for the first public kiss pics between K&T.



Errrr WTF?!


----------



## Lounorada

She looks like a thot-Smurf or Smurfthot....

I tried to say something nice about Kylie yesterday, but nope, I take back what I said about that short blue wig looking better than the long, scraggy, dark Morticia Addams hair. It's just as bad, if not worse.


----------



## labelwhore04

She tries sooo hard i get second hand embarassment just from looking at her.


----------



## Irishgal

labelwhore04 said:


> She tries sooo hard i get second hand embarassment just from looking at her.




You have perfectly articulated how I feel about the whole horrible family.


----------



## pukasonqo

Coach Lover Too said:


> I've got some words for them.




i am sure you do!


----------



## madeinnyc

labelwhore04 said:


> She tries sooo hard i get second hand embarassment just from looking at her.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## NY_Mami

Kylie wanna be Black Chyna so bad... she looks like the typical stripper in Atlanta...


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/30...ie-jenner-attend-mtv-vmas-2015-with-mom-kris/
Kourtney Kardashian and Kylie Jenner step out on the red carpet at the 2015 MTV Video Music Awards held at the Microsoft Theater on Sunday (August 30) in Los Angeles.

The reality star sisters were joined for the appearance by their mom Kris Jenner. They are definitely there to support family member Kanye West, who is receiving the Michael Jackson Video Vanguard Award this evening.

Kylie was seen earlier in the weekend wearing a short blue wig while stepping out with her boyfriend Tyga for a pre-VMAs party.


----------



## Jikena

Not gonna comment on that dress' length again... 

She really looks like a doll. And it's not a compliment. The fact that she keeps wearing wigs makes it worse.


----------



## chowlover2

Kourt looks great, Kylie looks like a blow up doll!


----------



## Bentley1

berrydiva said:


> You know what....




Seriously. I can't.

Eta: Kylie's wigs are Fug AF. Awful.


----------



## patchydel

Kourtney and Kendall are the only human looking ones in the family.


----------



## NY_Mami

Kylie is the oldest looking teenager I have ever seen...


----------



## pumpkiim

Perhaps she is trying to channel her inner Angelina Jolie- Salt character


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Grandma ran out of yarn when crocheting that dress.


----------



## NicolesCloset

I just commented on tyga's thread. But, is that a cut and unphotoshopped Cellulite on kylie's thigh? I wonder the tension between kylie and chyna


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Kylie really seems void of any personality now. So sad 

How can that family not see it.


----------



## ByeKitty

NicolesCloset said:


> I just commented on tyga's thread. But, is that a cut and unphotoshopped Cellulite on kylie's thigh? I wonder the tension between kylie and chyna



It's a scar


----------



## kirsten

There's a scar but also some cellulite on her upper thighs. OMG she is human after all. Looks ridiculous in those wigs though and I hate that shhh face she always makes now.

LOL at Corey behind Kris.


----------



## AEGIS

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/30...ie-jenner-attend-mtv-vmas-2015-with-mom-kris/
> Kourtney Kardashian and Kylie Jenner step out on the red carpet at the 2015 MTV Video Music Awards held at the Microsoft Theater on Sunday (August 30) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The reality star sisters were joined for the appearance by their mom Kris Jenner. They are definitely there to support family member Kanye West, who is receiving the Michael Jackson Video Vanguard Award this evening.
> 
> Kylie was seen earlier in the weekend wearing a short blue wig while stepping out with her boyfriend Tyga for a pre-VMAs party.



kris's boytoy sat BEHIND her


----------



## Queenpixie

Jikena said:


> Not gonna comment on that dress' length again...
> 
> *She really looks like a doll. And it's not a compliment. T*he fact that she keeps wearing wigs makes it worse.



she looks dead behind her eyes


----------



## Queenpixie

kirsten said:


> There's a scar but also some cellulite on her upper thighs. OMG she is human after all. Looks ridiculous in those wigs though and I hate that shhh face she always makes now.
> 
> LOL at Corey behind Kris.



I am a bit surprised that she has cellulite (NOT BECAUSE SHE SHOULDNT HAVE THEM OR ANYTHING).. its because I am just used on seeing her photo shopped legs on Instagram and the paps paid photos..


----------



## morgan20

Yep Kylie does not look human


----------



## Chrisaerith

Hate sells hehe the more hate ppl have for this family the more ppl watch them on tv and the more [emoji383][emoji383][emoji383] they get outta it [emoji81] 

Kylie was the ahem *clears throat* 'ugliest' in the bunch so guess we now know what it takes to gain popularity hahaha


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie is in Tyga's new video


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> This lame rumor needs to die already







berrydiva said:


> You know what....







Bentley1 said:


> Seriously. I can't.
> 
> Eta: Kylie's wigs are Fug AF. Awful.




Lol!!!! Can't believe people believe this ish.


----------



## Eva1991

Kylie needs to ditch these awful wigs she's been wearing lately.


----------



## Jikena

dangerouscurves said:


> Lol!!!! Can't believe people believe this ish.



Add me in.


----------



## Jikena

I don't understand 3/4 of what he was saying in that "song" but I did hear something like "I know she was young, I should have waited"


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie is in Tyga's new video




3 minutes and 30 seconds of my life that I'll never get back.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Where is he getting a budget from to shoot a video.


----------



## Jikena

BagOuttaHell said:


> Where is he getting a budget from to shoot a video.



It's not like it costs much money to film a simple video in his own home. There is nothing special that would cost money in there.


----------



## berrydiva

She has no guidance at all.


----------



## AEGIS

Coach Lover Too said:


> 3 minutes and 30 seconds of my life that I'll never get back.



following in Kim's footsteps....in your boyfriends video


----------



## shiny_things

Just like to remind y'all in case it wasn't already obvious, but he is rapping about having sex with a 17 year old who he's known since she was 12ish. Those sexual feelings don't just turn on as soon she turned 16.


----------



## berrydiva

shiny_things said:


> Just like to remind y'all in case it wasn't already obvious, but he is rapping about having sex with a 17 year old who he's known since she was 12ish. Those sexual feelings don't just turn on as soon she turned 16.


You could tell a long time ago they had an inappropriate relationship. Around the time she started sexualizing her appearance, objectifying herself and ditched hanging with Jaden it was clear there was something going on between them.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Jikena said:


> It's not like it costs much money to film a simple video in his own home. There is nothing special that would cost money in there.



But he can't pay his rent...lolz. So again I ask. How Sway?


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> But he can't pay his rent...lolz. So again I ask. How Sway?


lol.

That video looks like it was shot with a regular camera....no money needed for that video. Borrowed house. He didn't even have to pay for his video heaux.


----------



## aleksandras

shiny_things said:


> Just like to remind y'all in case it wasn't already obvious, but he is rapping about having sex with a 17 year old who he's known since she was 12ish. Those sexual feelings don't just turn on as soon she turned 16.



This is beyond gross. I'd be mortified if someone made a song like that of me  Just the thought of my parents or friends (or anybody really...) hearing it and knowing it's about me, makes me sick.


----------



## schadenfreude

Eva1991 said:


> Kylie needs to ditch these awful wigs she's been wearing lately.



Amen. I don't understand why she's doing it either. Okay, no, I understand the weird blue bob one, but one like last night's that is so close to your own length and color? What's the point?


----------



## SpeedyJC

pumpkiim said:


> Perhaps she is trying to channel her inner Angelina Jolie- Salt character


 
Great movie and you are right she does look like a character from Salt.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

shiny_things said:


> Just like to remind y'all in case it wasn't already obvious, but he is rapping about having sex with a 17 year old who he's known since she was 12ish. Those sexual feelings don't just turn on as soon she turned 16.





berrydiva said:


> You could tell a long time ago they had an inappropriate relationship. Around the time she started sexualizing her appearance, objectifying herself and ditched hanging with Jaden it was clear there was something going on between them.





aleksandras said:


> This is beyond gross. I'd be mortified if someone made a song like that of me  Just the thought of my parents or friends (or anybody really...) hearing it and knowing it's about me, makes me sick.



Exactly!!


----------



## glistenpearls

I shouldn't look at that video. All I can hear is stimulated, penetrated...it's so wrong.


----------



## qudz104




----------



## Lounorada




----------



## littlerock

berrydiva said:


> lol.
> 
> That video looks like it was shot with a regular camera....no money needed for that video. Borrowed house. He didn't even have to pay for his video heaux.



This! That was a cheap "production". They probably just did an up res on an iphone vid. LOL


----------



## CeeJay

The actual lyric (according to the Daily Mail) is: 


_'They say she young, I should have waited, she a big girl god when she stimulated,' 
_



how nice (not); isn't that sweet that he would sing that about her???  {_major league sarcasm here_}


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/31/kylie-jenner-changes-into-a-cut-out-dress-after-vmas-2015/

Kylie Jenner and her boyfriend Tyga step out of a van and head into Ysabel to attend the Republic Records After Party following the 2015 MTV Video Music Awards on Sunday (August 30) in Hollywood.

The 18-year-old reality star was seen hanging out with her friend, singer Justine Skye, inside the party.

Before heading to the party, Kylie dined at Craigs restaurant with Tyga and her family members.

Earlier in the night, Kylie wore a short gold dress to the show, where she hit the stage to present an award.


----------



## QU33NR3MI

can anyone id that black dress??


----------



## Pandoravuitton

BagOuttaHell said:


> But he can't pay his rent...lolz. So again I ask. How Sway?



Lol!


----------



## redney

She can keep her hand off her wigs but not her usual hair/extensions.


----------



## Stephanie***

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/31/kylie-jenner-changes-into-a-cut-out-dress-after-vmas-2015/
> 
> Kylie Jenner and her boyfriend Tyga step out of a van and head into Ysabel to attend the Republic Records After Party following the 2015 MTV Video Music Awards on Sunday (August 30) in Hollywood.
> 
> The 18-year-old reality star was seen hanging out with her friend, singer Justine Skye, inside the party.
> 
> Before heading to the party, Kylie dined at Craigs restaurant with Tyga and her family members.
> 
> Earlier in the night, Kylie wore a short gold dress to the show, where she hit the stage to present an award.


 
Even if she is only 18 and everything on her is bought.... her body is insane!


----------



## Lounorada

QU33NR3MI said:


> can anyone id that black dress??


 
Balmain
http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/011G09800005/027/stretchknit-cutout-mini-dress


----------



## GaitreeS

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie is in Tyga's new video



Her parents must be so proud. Good job Kris and Cait!!!! 

I fear for this younger generation that looks up to these people


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall Jenner cut a stylish figure on Monday as she strolled in New York City.

The 19-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star was with her model friend Hailey Baldwin, 18, who played in safe in head-to-toe black.

This sighting comes the morning after her family made a spectacle of themselves at the MTV VMAs where Kim Kardashian flaunted her cleavage, Kylie cozied up to Tyga, Kourtney flashed her post-split figure in a jumper and Kanye West announced his run for president in 2020 after a rambling speech.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Baldwin-family-scene-VMAs.html#ixzz3kQfn2Lwb


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks a mess.


----------



## knasarae

Who does Hailey model for?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I didn't think the video was too bad. However, I wish she would quit with the lips. She would look so much more natural. She seems nice I guess. 

OOps, I meant the Teen Vogue Video. I was looking back, haha! I didn't even bother to click on the Tyga video. He is so ugly, I don't want to hear him sing anything. haha!


----------



## CherryKitty

I cannot form words to describe how bloody trashy Kylie is. I know the whole family is trashy, but I can't explain the difference. Hard to believe that Kylie is not even a year older than me. 

Although I think it's sad that she got lip fillers so young, at first they looked nice and her overall look was decent. Then she started dressing worse and worse, and looks like she's maybe had more work done. Whether she has or hasn't, she's making herself look awful. She also, to me, has no redeeming personality traits. Admittedly I had her on Snapchat and had to delete her because her stories are so painstakingly dull and stupid. My mistake though for even adding her in the first place. 

It just baffles me. I live in an area where there are plenty of affluent families who provide their kid with everything and beyond. I can only think of a small fraction who resemble Kylie in the slightest. Guess it really does matter how your family influences you. It's not like she had any positive role models or parents enforcing boundaries or proper rules. 

Kourtney and Kendall are looking the best these days. But it looks to me like Kendall may have had some lip injections as well? Only speculation on my part as I'd need to actually look at older photos of her. I like her natural look; I know some of the clothes she wears are considered trashy but on her body it doesn't look like it would on Kylie or Kim. She looks like a normal young woman to me and seems to be pretty decent.


----------



## Jayne1

knasarae said:


> Who does Hailey model for?



Someone I hope.  She looks like she's starving herself -- she's never looked that thin before. Hope some work comes out of it.


----------



## knasarae

Why is Kylie always putting her finger over her lips?


----------



## berrydiva

CeeJay said:


> The actual lyric (according to the Daily Mail) is:
> 
> 
> _'They say she young, I should have waited, she a big girl dog when she stimulated,'
> _
> 
> 
> 
> how nice (not); isn't that sweet that he would sing that about her???  {_major league sarcasm here_}


Fixed the lyric...not as if it matters. Lol.


----------



## berrydiva

Tyga can't rap for ish. Sheesh....he's just so bad.


----------



## NY_Mami

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie is in Tyga's new video




Tyga is wack... and now that she is legal they are no longer interesting to the media... so they still trying to milk this for all of the publicity that they can...


----------



## Humbugged

knasarae said:


> Who does Hailey model for?




Topshop, Ralph Lauren ,The People vs


----------



## Coach Lover Too

CherryKitty said:


> I cannot form words to describe how bloody trashy Kylie is. I know the whole family is trashy, but I can't explain the difference. Hard to believe that Kylie is not even a year older than me.
> 
> Although I think it's sad that she got lip fillers so young, at first they looked nice and her overall look was decent. Then she started dressing worse and worse, and looks like she's maybe had more work done. Whether she has or hasn't, she's making herself look awful. She also, to me, has no redeeming personality traits. Admittedly I had her on Snapchat and had to delete her because her stories are so painstakingly dull and stupid. My mistake though for even adding her in the first place.
> 
> It just baffles me. I live in an area where there are plenty of affluent families who provide their kid with everything and beyond. I can only think of a small fraction who resemble Kylie in the slightest. Guess it really does matter how your family influences you. It's not like she had any positive role models or parents enforcing boundaries or proper rules.
> 
> Kourtney and Kendall are looking the best these days. But it looks to me like Kendall may have had some lip injections as well? Only speculation on my part as I'd need to actually look at older photos of her. I like her natural look; I know some of the clothes she wears are considered trashy but on her body it doesn't look like it would on Kylie or Kim. She looks like a normal young woman to me and seems to be pretty decent.



Reading your post and knowing your young age gives me confidence that there's hope for our future generation after all. Glad you have your head on straight. Proud for you.


----------



## Staci_W

knasarae said:


> Why is Kylie always putting her finger over her lips?



I think she's trying to make this her thing. Like Miley and the tongue hanging out. In Kylie's case, she probably thinks it's cool and sexy.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Comment left on article about Stimulated video. 

Jerry Eldini19 mReply0 0

Tyga is a homosexual. There are hundreds of articles on the web and photos of Tyga dating Transexuals. Kylie is what closeted homosexual men call a "beard". He should just admit that he is gay, nobody would mind. P Diddy is also a known homosexual. Turns out lots of rap and hip hop stars are homosexual. In the new age of gay rites lots of stars are getting outed these days. Apparently rappers would rather stay closeted although I am not sure why.

http://www.eonline.com/news/691569/...were-kim-kardashian-and-kanye-west-in-bound-2


----------



## QU33NR3MI

Lounorada said:


> Balmain
> http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/011G09800005/027/stretchknit-cutout-mini-dress



Thnx darling!!!


----------



## orinoco

CherryKitty said:


> I cannot form words to describe how bloody trashy Kylie is. I know the whole family is trashy, but I can't explain the difference. Hard to believe that Kylie is not even a year older than me.
> 
> Although I think it's sad that she got lip fillers so young, at first they looked nice and her overall look was decent. Then she started dressing worse and worse, and looks like she's maybe had more work done. Whether she has or hasn't, she's making herself look awful. She also, to me, has no redeeming personality traits. Admittedly I had her on Snapchat and had to delete her because her stories are so painstakingly dull and stupid. My mistake though for even adding her in the first place.
> 
> It just baffles me. I live in an area where there are plenty of affluent families who provide their kid with everything and beyond. I can only think of a small fraction who resemble Kylie in the slightest. Guess it really does matter how your family influences you. It's not like she had any positive role models or parents enforcing boundaries or proper rules.
> 
> Kourtney and Kendall are looking the best these days. But it looks to me like Kendall may have had some lip injections as well? Only speculation on my part as I'd need to actually look at older photos of her. I like her natural look; I know some of the clothes she wears are considered trashy but on her body it doesn't look like it would on Kylie or Kim. She looks like a normal young woman to me and seems to be pretty decent.


----------



## patchydel

It's so bizarre though when Kylie is actually 2 years younger than Kendall. I wonder what she would have looked like now without all that work done.


----------



## Jayne1

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie is in Tyga's new video




What's the music he used?  It sounds familiar I think I heard it years ago. So all he did was write a bad poem and set it to someone's music?

Kylie doesn't have it. She's okay in stills, but not in motion. She's very blah in the video.


----------



## nastasja

Jayne1 said:


> What's the music he used?  It sounds familiar I think I heard it years ago.




It's an old trance song. Robert Miles "Children".


----------



## Queenpixie

CherryKitty said:


> I cannot form words to describe how bloody trashy Kylie is. I know the whole family is trashy, but I can't explain the difference. Hard to believe that Kylie is not even a year older than me.
> 
> *Although I think it's sad that she got lip fillers so young, at first they looked nice and her overall look was decent*. Then she started dressing worse and worse, and looks like she's maybe had more work done. Whether she has or hasn't, she's making herself look awful. She also, to me, has no redeeming personality traits. Admittedly I had her on Snapchat and had to delete her because her stories are so painstakingly dull and stupid. My mistake though for even adding her in the first place.
> 
> It just baffles me. I live in an area where there are plenty of affluent families who provide their kid with everything and beyond. I can only think of a small fraction who resemble Kylie in the slightest. Guess it really does matter how your family influences you. It's not like she had any positive role models or parents enforcing boundaries or proper rules.
> 
> Kourtney and Kendall are looking the best these days. But it looks to me like Kendall may have had some lip injections as well? Only speculation on my part as I'd need to actually look at older photos of her. I like her natural look; I know some of the clothes she wears are considered trashy but on her body it doesn't look like it would on Kylie or Kim. She looks like a normal young woman to me and seems to be pretty decent.



this I agree with.. an old picture of kylie with her first injection


----------



## Queenpixie

killerlife said:


> It's an old trance song. Robert Miles "Children".



I knew that tune was familiar...



but HOW CREEPY IS THAT?!!

The song is called CHILDREN!!! and he used it for Kylie!! 


UGH *vomits*


----------



## paisley*

Queenpixie said:


> I knew that tune was familiar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but HOW CREEPY IS THAT?!!
> 
> 
> 
> The song is called CHILDREN!!! and he used it for Kylie!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UGH *vomits*




Vomit [emoji30] his revolting


----------



## Lounorada

QU33NR3MI said:


> Thnx darling!!!



You're welcome!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

patchydel said:


> It's so bizarre though when Kylie is actually 2 years younger than Kendall. I wonder what she would have looked like now without all that work done.




Omg that pic nailed it!


----------



## michie

If that's the 1st pic, how much has she done to herself????


----------



## creighbaby

What is Kylie doing to get her skin the same bronze complexion as Kim? Self-tanner, spray tan? She used to have the cutest freckles.

This is not an insult or a dig, but I was really happy to see the cellulite on her upper thigh. I think it is the last authentic thing on her body and was happy she hadn't gotten her thigh lasered or contoured. For a moment she came across as a real person, who try as she might, just can't get rid of the dimples.

However, something tells me that she likely has already made an appointment with a doctor to remove the cellulite.


----------



## Queenpixie

creighbaby said:


> What is Kylie doing to get her skin the same bronze complexion as Kim? Self-tanner, spray tan? She used to have the cutest freckles.
> 
> This is not an insult or a dig, but I was really happy to see the cellulite on her upper thigh. I think it is the last authentic thing on her body and was happy she hadn't gotten her thigh lasered or contoured. For a moment she came across as a real person, who try as she might, just can't get rid of the dimples.
> 
> However, something tells me that she likely has already made an appointment with a doctor to remove the cellulite.



getting to another topic

how fabulous is janice on CBB


----------



## kirsten

Why wouldn't she go to Guy Tang?


----------



## lala1

Didnt she have a wig in the same color??


----------



## pukasonqo

didn't she had cornrows?


----------



## VickyB

Queenpixie said:


> this I agree with.. an old picture of kylie with her first injection



Thanks! She still looks worlds away from her real face. Are we sure this is an after pic of her first procedure????


----------



## VickyB

Jayne1 said:


> What's the music he used?  It sounds familiar I think I heard it years ago. So all he did was write a bad poem and set it to someone's music?
> 
> Kylie doesn't have it. She's okay in stills, but not in motion. She's very blah in the video.



 I agree with what he states himself " All I can do is laugh". He makes money off this krap? No wonder he's laughing. I'd be too.


----------



## berrydiva

VickyB said:


> I agree with what he states himself " All I can do is laugh". He makes money off this krap? No wonder he's laughing. I'd be too.




He doesn't make money.


----------



## Jayne1

kirsten said:


> View attachment 3116124
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116125



Months to get her hair back to health?  Only months?  Couldn't have been very damaged and doesn't she only wear extensions?


----------



## AECornell

Um, isn't she wearing a wig in that picture?


----------



## michie

Right, because that's not all her hair.


----------



## creighbaby

Queenpixie said:


> getting to another topic
> 
> 
> 
> how fabulous is janice on CBB


Huh?


----------



## Lounorada

kirsten said:


> View attachment 3116124
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116125
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't she go to Guy Tang?



Looks like she's wearing a wig, a bad/cheap one at that.


----------



## mcb100

Gosh, Kylie. I think some weaves are nicely done, and I'd even go as far as to say that some weaves look good on people but don't portray your hair as real like "my hair is finally all natural and healthy" when in fact, you are still wearing a wig.  I think people would gain more respect for celebrities if they just decided to be true and honest most of the time...


----------



## Ladybug09

Same hair to to as black Chyna


----------



## shiny_things

So you grew your hair back to health because you'd damaged it and then you go and damage it again.


----------



## Lounorada

mcb100 said:


> Gosh, Kylie. I think some weaves are nicely done, and I'd even go as far as to say that some weaves look good on people but don't portray your hair as real like "my hair is finally all natural and healthy" when in fact, you are still wearing a wig. * I think people would gain more respect for celebrities if they just decided to be true and honest most of the time*...



This.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

shiny_things said:


> So you grew your hair back to health because you'd damaged it and then you go and damage it again.




Rotflmao hahahahahahahaha


----------



## CherryKitty

mcb100 said:


> *I think people would gain more respect for celebrities if they just decided to be true and honest most of the time...*



This! 

Thousands of people have procedures done because they're insecure, or want to enhance. That's their choice. I respect them when they admit to it. When people lie, and try to make people believe it was "hormones" or change? Doesn't impress me. At all. 

I respect people who are upfront and honest about themselves. I'm not saying they need to share every detail of their life, but it's nice to be honest when rumors are swirling as opposed to creating blatant lies and fabrications... and not to mention, they have a f***ing *"reality"* show, lol.


----------



## Teemu

Anyone else see this? Might explain her SHHH pose.
http://www.crazydaysandnights.net/2015/09/todays-blind-items-the-pose.html


----------



## TinksDelite

Teemu said:


> Anyone else see this? Might explain her SHHH pose.
> http://www.crazydaysandnights.net/2015/09/todays-blind-items-the-pose.html



Wow.


----------



## clydekiwi

Teemu said:


> Anyone else see this? Might explain her SHHH pose.
> http://www.crazydaysandnights.net/2015/09/todays-blind-items-the-pose.html







TinksDelite said:


> Wow.




Who are they having sex with


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/09/02/kylie-jenner-steps-out-as-a-blonde-for-the-first-time/

Kylie Jenner shows off her new dirty blonde hair while stepping out for a business meeting at Spatz Laboratories on Wednesday afternoon (September 2) in Oxnard, Calif.

The 18-year-old reality star, who was seen carrying a bag of makeup products, has finally dyed her hair after months of trying out different colors with wigs.

Kylie revealed her new hairstyle late Tuesday night on her Instagram account. Took months of not dying my hair and wearing wigs to get my hair back to health so I can do this!! she said.


----------



## michie

Yep. Glad they mentioned those immy jimmy photoshoots that everyone is on to, too. It's nothing more than advertising.


----------



## Sasha2012

They say that if you want to get noticed, you should wear red.

And that certainly worked in Kendall Jenners favour when she stepped out in New York City on Wednesday.

The 19-year-old highlighted her model figure with a skintight ribbed jumper in a bright scarlet hue.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-jeans-heads-lunch-friends.html#ixzz3kd1agSD0


----------



## LouboutinHottie

kirsten said:


> View attachment 3116124
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116125
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't she go to Guy Tang?



I love that skirt


----------



## Jikena

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/09/02/kylie-jenner-steps-out-as-a-blonde-for-the-first-time/
> 
> Kylie Jenner shows off her new dirty blonde hair while stepping out for a business meeting at Spatz Laboratories on Wednesday afternoon (September 2) in Oxnard, Calif.
> 
> The 18-year-old reality star, who was seen carrying a bag of makeup products, has finally dyed her hair after months of trying out different colors with wigs.
> 
> Kylie revealed her new hairstyle late Tuesday night on her Instagram account. &#8220;Took months of not dying my hair and wearing wigs to get my hair back to health so I can do this!!&#8221; she said.



Really love the colour on the length but the colour on the head is aw-ful. Looks like someone who hasn't taken care of her hair in ages. The blonde is yellow and the roots look terrible.


----------



## AEGIS

Queenpixie said:


> I knew that tune was familiar...
> 
> 
> 
> but HOW CREEPY IS THAT?!!
> 
> The song is called CHILDREN!!! and he used it for Kylie!!
> 
> 
> UGH *vomits*





oh sh*t...he isn't even slick with it. smdh


----------



## AEGIS

Kendall dresses so different from coast to coast
Maybe she is styled when she's with her family
It's hot in NY but she's not as revealing as she typically is in Cali
I wonder which one is the real her


----------



## lanasyogamama

Why would Kylie not dye her roots?  Is this a style thing I'm unaware of?

I hate all the belts that Kendall wears.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

lanasyogamama said:


> Why would Kylie not dye her roots?  Is this a style thing I'm unaware of?
> 
> .




I've seen a lot of people do that. I don't get it.


----------



## berrydiva

lanasyogamama said:


> Why would Kylie not dye her roots?  Is this a style thing I'm unaware of?
> 
> I hate all the belts that Kendall wears.



I kind of like the no-dye roots look if it's done deliberately. Plus I feel like it saves from needing highlights because it's not all one tone.


----------



## berrydiva

clydekiwi said:


> Who are they having sex with



Rich Arab dudes from the Middle East and Chinese buyers are the main ones.


----------



## lanasyogamama

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I've seen a lot of people do that. I don't get it.





berrydiva said:


> I kind of like the no-dye roots look if it's done deliberately. Plus I feel like it saves from needing highlights because it's not all one tone.



Well, I guess I'm FOR it then, because I'm really lazy / cheap about getting my hair done.  I only go a few shades lighter though, so it's pretty subtle.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

berrydiva said:


> Rich Arab dudes from the Middle East and Chinese buyers are the main ones.




How much are they actually making? I'm assuming that 5 million number has to be greatly exaggerated. There's a lot of rich dudes in the Middle East but there aren't enough to support all these models at 5 million a pop.


----------



## ByeKitty

I hate Kylie's new hair... But what I hate more is how she's all "I got my hair all healthy to do this!" - as if that's all her hair. Girl...no.


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> How much are they actually making? I'm assuming that 5 million number has to be greatly exaggerated. There's a lot of rich dudes in the Middle East but there aren't enough to support all these models at 5 million a pop.



Naah definitely not 5M...Kylie might be able to get a million for sure. But most of these women get all expenses, first class accommodations, and start at about $10k. 

I had a friend who was gonna go to Dubai with a friend, I had to ask if her friend was going to trick and she should be careful because the girl told her she wouldn't have to pay for anything (flight, hotel all paid for...hmmmm). It sounded shady to me and when she asked the friend, the friend said she was going to "hang" with "someone" she knew out there who said he was taking care of all the expenses. So it seems to be legit that it happens.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

berrydiva said:


> Naah definitely not 5M...Kylie might be able to get a million for sure. But most of these women get all expenses, first class accommodations, and start at about $10k.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a friend who was gonna go to Dubai with a friend, I had to ask if her friend was going to trick and she should be careful because the girl told her she wouldn't have to pay for anything (flight, hotel all paid for...hmmmm). It sounded shady to me and when she asked the friend, the friend said she was going to "hang" with "someone" she knew out there who said he was taking care of all the expenses. So it seems to be legit that it happens.




Thanks. I was going to guess the 10-50k range. I'm surprised they go up to a million.


----------



## clydekiwi

berrydiva said:


> Rich Arab dudes from the Middle East and Chinese buyers are the main ones.




Nasty!


----------



## michie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Thanks. I was going to guess the 10-50k range. I'm surprised they go up to a million.



Apparently, the Ks are known and requested, so Kylie is most likely put on with name association alone.


----------



## clydekiwi

berrydiva said:


> Naah definitely not 5M...Kylie might be able to get a million for sure. But most of these women get all expenses, first class accommodations, and start at about $10k.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a friend who was gonna go to Dubai with a friend, I had to ask if her friend was going to trick and she should be careful because the girl told her she wouldn't have to pay for anything (flight, hotel all paid for...hmmmm). It sounded shady to me and when she asked the friend, the friend said she was going to "hang" with "someone" she knew out there who said he was taking care of all the expenses. So it seems to be legit that it happens.




Im sure theyre doing a lot of nasty really wild off the chart sex things for that kind of money. No thanks!!


----------



## AEGIS

berrydiva said:


> Naah definitely not 5M...Kylie might be able to get a million for sure. But most of these women get all expenses, first class accommodations, and start at about $10k.
> 
> I had a friend who was gonna go to Dubai with a friend, I had to ask if her friend was going to trick and she should be careful because the girl told her she wouldn't have to pay for anything (flight, hotel all paid for...hmmmm). It sounded shady to me and when she asked the friend, the friend said she was going to "hang" with "someone" she knew out there who said he was taking care of all the expenses. So it seems to be legit that it happens.



wait--u know ppl who are getting Arabs to trick on them? well that actually isn't called tricking on I guess--that is called paying for sex.


----------



## AEGIS

berrydiva said:


> Rich Arab dudes from the Middle East and Chinese buyers are the main ones.





CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> How much are they actually making? I'm assuming that 5 million number has to be greatly exaggerated. There's a lot of rich dudes in the Middle East but there aren't enough to support all these models at 5 million a pop.



who is paying $5mil to a girl who let Tyga hit? naaahhh


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> wait--u know ppl who are getting Arabs to trick on them? well that actually isn't called tricking on I guess--that is called paying for sex.



Well I don't know the person. It was a friend of my friend who I tried my best to open her eyes to why her friend was going. She (my friend) ultimately ended up not going but the friend did. 

I have to admit, I was partly fascinated because I knew through Internet folklore this happens but never saw someone actually do this in real life.


----------



## CeeJay

Waaiiittt .. wasn't there some blind item that came out before Kylie's 18th birthday insinuating that some rich dude was going to pay a lot of $$$ to sleep with her and (the worse part) .. that she was doing it unprotected???


----------



## LouboutinHottie

ByeKitty said:


> I hate Kylie's new hair... But what I hate more is how she's all "I got my hair all healthy to do this!" - as if that's all her hair. Girl...no.



Lmao!! exactly!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Sasha2012 said:


> They say that if you want to get noticed, you should wear red.
> 
> And that certainly worked in Kendall Jenners favour when she stepped out in New York City on Wednesday.
> 
> The 19-year-old highlighted her model figure with a skintight ribbed jumper in a bright scarlet hue.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-jeans-heads-lunch-friends.html#ixzz3kd1agSD0



I really love this look. Her body is amazingggg


----------



## LouboutinHottie

lanasyogamama said:


> Why would Kylie not dye her roots?  Is this a style thing I'm unaware of?
> 
> I hate all the belts that Kendall wears.





CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I've seen a lot of people do that. I don't get it.





berrydiva said:


> I kind of like the no-dye roots look if it's done deliberately. Plus I feel like it saves from needing highlights because it's not all one tone.



Yeah it's really in right now, but her roots are really dark.... Usually you'd lift the root colour too if its that much of a contrast, that's just my opinion. You still want it to look blended if it's done right.


----------



## Jayne1

Teemu said:


> Anyone else see this? Might explain her SHHH pose.
> http://www.crazydaysandnights.net/2015/09/todays-blind-items-the-pose.html



I don't understand the "letting them know" part.  Is this to show she's up for it or has it already been arranged and if so, why do the pose? Can't her people communicate with his people?

Are they paid in cash or a cheque... and someone will leave a paper trail, I think.


----------



## Sasha2012

A college student who was born with a disorder that has left her with facial abnormalities has made a point not to let what makes her different get her down - and her inspiring positivity has even touched Kylie Jenner. 

Renee DuShane, a 21-year-old from Boston, has Pfeiffer syndrome, a genetic disorder that affects the way the bones in her face have grown. She has had multiple surgeries to her face and head during her lifetime, and continues to struggle with the way her appearance affects the way she feels about herself.

But even though she looks different, the Salem State University senior is focused on advocating for self-love and acceptance - and her brave message has been taken up by Kylie Jenner herself, who has launched her own campaign to teach people that they are more than just the any one characteristic.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...y-star-self-loving-message.html#ixzz3kdyPSlzd


----------



## michie

Jayne1 said:


> I don't understand the "letting them know" part.  Is this to show she's up for it or has it already been arranged and if so, why do the pose? Can't her people communicate with his people?
> 
> Are they paid in cash or a cheque... and someone will leave a paper trail, I think.



It's to let them know she's fair game. The posing, the "shoots" (even Kim's) in these unheard of mags...they're catalogs. Prostitution in plain sight. Even Marilyn Monroe was passed around, so what do ppl think these tramps are doing? From a sex tape to meeting with the Prime Minister of Armenia??? How Sway!?!??! I'm sure their people communicate with them somehow. Just about all of them have been to Dubai...


----------



## Jayne1

michie said:


> It's to let them know she's fair game. The posing, the "shoots" (even Kim's) in these unheard of mags...they're catalogs. Prostitution in plain sight. Even Marilyn Monroe was passed around, so what do ppl think these tramps are doing? From a sex tape to meeting with the Prime Minister of Armenia??? How Sway!?!??! I'm sure their people communicate with them somehow. Just about all of them have been to Dubai...



How do they explain the sudden influx of cash to their accountants?

Is it cash or cheque, I wonder.


----------



## michie

Jayne1 said:


> How do they explain the sudden influx of cash to their accountants?
> 
> Is it cash or cheque, I wonder.



I would guess they're "paid appearances", just as these rappers, singers, etc go there for "concerts".


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> How do they explain the sudden influx of cash to their accountants?
> 
> Is it cash or cheque, I wonder.



Accountants. Lol.


----------



## Encore Hermes

laundering through businesses ...........

How is Dash doing btw?


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Rich Arab dudes from the Middle East and Chinese buyers are the main ones.




I'd rich, hypocritical Arab dudes. Isn't stoning one of the punishment for sex out of wedlock? I guess the Sharia law is only enforced to women and poor people.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> A college student who was born with a disorder that has left her with facial abnormalities has made a point not to let what makes her different get her down - and her inspiring positivity has even touched Kylie Jenner.
> 
> 
> 
> Renee DuShane, a 21-year-old from Boston, has Pfeiffer syndrome, a genetic disorder that affects the way the bones in her face have grown. She has had multiple surgeries to her face and head during her lifetime, and continues to struggle with the way her appearance affects the way she feels about herself.
> 
> 
> 
> But even though she looks different, the Salem State University senior is focused on advocating for self-love and acceptance - and her brave message has been taken up by Kylie Jenner herself, who has launched her own campaign to teach people that they are more than just the any one characteristic.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...y-star-self-loving-message.html#ixzz3kdyPSlzd




This is really sad. I wish the best for Renee.


----------



## bisousx

dangerouscurves said:


> I'd rich, hypocritical Arab dudes. Isn't stoning one of the punishment for sex out of wedlock? I guess the Sharia law is only enforced to women and poor people.



Yes yes and yes. 
I do know girls who are escorts. Also have very lovely (wealthy) female friends from the the Middle East. They're very good girls*, meanwhile, it's their brothers who are out at the clubs in London drinking and womanizing.

*according to their religion/culture's standards


----------



## AECornell

The entire thought of this is tripping me out. Like models and actresses giving secret messages and saying "hey, I'm ready to sex you for some money." That's so messed up.


----------



## Brandless

I just noticed the ad for the Ashley Madison website has that Shhh pose. 

So the Kardashians are working girls after all.


----------



## Eva1991

ByeKitty said:


> I hate Kylie's new hair... But what I hate more is how she's all "I got my hair all healthy to do this!" - as if that's all her hair. Girl...no.



Couldn't agree more. In fact, I think she looked better with the black wig.


----------



## terebina786

bisousx said:


> Yes yes and yes.
> I do know girls who are escorts. Also have very lovely (wealthy) female friends from the the Middle East. They're very good girls*, *meanwhile, it's their brothers who are out at the clubs in London drinking and womanizing*.
> 
> *according to their religion/culture's standards



Not even in London but in these countries itsefl.  One of the biggest reasons I won't move to Dubai.. And I've had companies throw money at me to come and work for them.


----------



## Deco

mcb100 said:


> Gosh, Kylie. I think some weaves are nicely done, and I'd even go as far as to say that some weaves look good on people but don't portray your hair as real like "my hair is finally all natural and healthy" when in fact, you are still wearing a wig.  I think people would gain more respect for celebrities if they just decided to be true and honest most of the time...


 This is true, but there is a segment of the celebrity population that doesn't care about gaining respect.  The Kardashians are in that camp.  They care about concocting an alternate reality through smoke and mirrors, illusion and repetitive propaganda.  They'd tell you to believe their words and not your lying eyes, and, well..., it's worked for them.  Kylie doesn't post these photos and her platitudes for the discerning population.  She posts them because 1. she's a hopeless exhibitionist, 2. it gets her attention, regardless of the type, and 3. her 2000 or so actual adoring tween followers and 30,000,000 computer generated bot followers will never question her.  It doesn't help that these charlatans are constantly buoyed and validated by celebrity and serious media outposts that never question them and readily give them a platform for spewing their lies.  I don't see how their vileness or lack of credibility has hurt them, so they have no incentive to take the high road to gain people's respect.  


As for the benefits of a clean, honest soul and clear conscious that most of us thrive for, well, they sold those (assuming they ever had any to sell) to the Devil a long time ago and couldn't give two shytes about it.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I hate that these girls are playing right into what these men think is the only thing women have to offer.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

What kinda mother endorses their daughter to be a high end escort. That is just sick!!!!!


----------



## redney

Decophile said:


> This is true, but there is a segment of the celebrity population that doesn't care about gaining respect.  The Kardashians are in that camp.  They care about concocting an alternate reality through smoke and mirrors, illusion and repetitive propaganda.  They'd tell you to believe their words and not your lying eyes, and, well..., it's worked for them.  Kylie doesn't post these photos and her platitudes for the discerning population.  She posts them because 1. she's a hopeless exhibitionist, 2. it gets her attention, regardless of the type, and 3. her 2000 or so actual adoring tween followers and 30,000,000 computer generated bot followers will never question her.  It doesn't help that these charlatans are constantly buoyed and validated by celebrity and serious media outposts that never question them and readily give them a platform for spewing their lies.  I don't see how their vileness or lack of credibility has hurt them, so they have no incentive to take the high road to gain people's respect.
> 
> 
> As for the benefits of a clean, honest soul and clear conscious that most of us thrive for, well, they sold those (assuming they ever had any to sell) to the Devil a long time ago and couldn't give two shytes about it.



Excellent post. You nailed it.


----------



## shiny_things

Teemu said:


> Anyone else see this? Might explain her SHHH pose.
> http://www.crazydaysandnights.net/2015/09/todays-blind-items-the-pose.html



The Kardashians and a variety of other reality stars, singers and actresses who have lost the limelight are pimped out to a lot of rich arabs and ex-pats in the Middle East. It's certainly no secret out there and it's been going on for ages. They are massive fans of the barely legal out there.

My friend lives in Dubai and they're not even subtle about it. They'll pass on details of who to contact if they think the girl was a good 'buy' so their friends can try too.


----------



## pukasonqo

dallas_girl said:


> what kinda mother endorses their daughter to be a high end escort. That is just sick!!!!!




pmk


----------



## Jayne1

shiny_things said:


> The Kardashians and a variety of other reality stars, singers and actresses who have lost the limelight are pimped out to a lot of rich arabs and ex-pats in the Middle East. It's certainly no secret out there and it's been going on for ages. They are massive fans of the barely legal out there.
> 
> My friend lives in Dubai and they're not even subtle about it. They'll pass on details of who to contact if they think the girl was a good 'buy' so their friends can try too.



I guess I can understand the motive if the girl is trying to get off the farm, so to speak, cover the cost of her post-secondary education, even just to buy a house&#8230; 

But Kylie doesn't need the cash.  She has endorsements, she has a  job in reality TV, she has money.

This is so bizarre to me&#8230; that an already rich girl would do this.


----------



## keodi

Decophile said:


> This is true, but there is a segment of the celebrity population that doesn't care about gaining respect.  The Kardashians are in that camp.  They care about concocting an alternate reality through smoke and mirrors, illusion and repetitive propaganda.  They'd tell you to believe their words and not your lying eyes, and, well..., it's worked for them.  Kylie doesn't post these photos and her platitudes for the discerning population.  She posts them because 1. she's a hopeless exhibitionist, 2. it gets her attention, regardless of the type, and 3. her 2000 or so actual adoring tween followers and 30,000,000 computer generated bot followers will never question her.  It doesn't help that these charlatans are constantly buoyed and validated by celebrity and serious media outposts that never question them and readily give them a platform for spewing their lies.  I don't see how their vileness or lack of credibility has hurt them, so they have no incentive to take the high road to gain people's respect.
> 
> 
> As for the benefits of a clean, honest soul and clear conscious that most of us thrive for, well, they sold those (assuming they ever had any to sell) to the Devil a long time ago and couldn't give two shytes about it.



Great Post!


----------



## michie

Nobody knows how much money they truly have, though. People assume they're rich because that's what we're told and it's what we "see". And, we don't know their expenses, either. We can only guess that more money is coming in rather than leaving.


----------



## redney

Jayne1 said:


> I guess I can understand the motive if the girl is trying to get off the farm, so to speak, cover the cost of her post-secondary education, even just to buy a house
> 
> But Kylie has money.  She has endorsements, she has a  job in reality TV, she has money.
> 
> This is so bizarre to me that a already rich girl would do this.



No matter how much money she already has, the family culture is "more, more, more"


----------



## kirsten

Why does she keep talking about that hair like it's real?


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall Jenner had a treat for her adoring fans as she enjoyed a lazy morning on Thursday.

The 19-year-old decided to share a sexy selfie to her Instagram page from the comfort of her bed, while wearing just her underwear and a T-shirt.

The photo showed only Kendalls body  and in particular her flat stomach  as she lounged around in a pair of white knickers with blue and red stripes, and a pink T-shirt with a car design printed on it.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...T-shirt-shares-sexy-selfie.html#ixzz3kih5JInz


----------



## redney

Advertising.


----------



## Jikena

I would be so ashamed if anyone from my family was to see this picture.  It's something personal... You don't put that online for everyone to  see. Or maybe I'm a bit old school...


----------



## Sasha2012

New York Fashion Week starts up again in just a week, and Kendall Jenner will likely walk in a few shows.

The 19-year-old reality star-turned-model got in some runway practice as she emerged in the Big Apple on Thursday.

Kendall strut her slender frame in a pair of high-waist, charcoal-grey jeans with distressed detail and spiked black belt along with a clingy grey, off-the-shoulder sweater.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...igh-waist-jeans-NYC-outing.html#ixzz3kj4HztHJ


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Her outfits have been awful lately. This in particular is rather unflattering to her implants and her legs. And she has such nice long legs.

I would actually like Kylie's blonde hair if it wasn't so dark at the roots.


----------



## StopHammertime

Sasha2012 said:


> New York Fashion Week starts up again in just a week, and Kendall Jenner will likely walk in a few shows.
> 
> 
> 
> The 19-year-old reality star-turned-model got in some runway practice as she emerged in the Big Apple on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> Kendall strut her slender frame in a pair of high-waist, charcoal-grey jeans with distressed detail and spiked black belt along with a clingy grey, off-the-shoulder sweater.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...igh-waist-jeans-NYC-outing.html#ixzz3kj4HztHJ




Cute boots.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Saw these on LSA













Lsa




Twitter

They are taken from her snapchat


----------



## ByeKitty

She looks horrible... LA has some interesting beauty ideals.


----------



## amoxie92

OMG!!! She looks 50!


----------



## StopHammertime

Oh god, she looks straight up scary!!!! Wtf!!!!!!!!


----------



## AECornell

What the... I can't even.


----------



## Oryx816

Her face looks like it was made out of play-doh by a four year old.


----------



## Sarni

Horrific! She is not even worth commenting on anymore! She's f***ed!


----------



## Colieolie

This is really quite unfortunate that an 18 year old looks like this voluntarily...


----------



## AEGIS

i can't feel bad
i just can't care.


----------



## berrydiva

She looks 40 easily. Sad when you have so many insecurities. She should see if they'll hire her on the Muppets show, she'll fit right in.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

She would be so much prettier if she didn't have her lips so plumped up!!


----------



## kirsten

Wearing a ton of make up doesn't help either. The contouring doesn't even look blended.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

That doesn't even look like her.


----------



## cojordan

If those pictures are real then she has a terrible distorted view of what looks good. She looks like that muppet.


----------



## caitlin1214

QU33NR3MI said:


> can anyone id that black dress??



*Raises and waves hand*


I know! I know this one! 

Balmain. 



(Nikki and Brie Bella wore that dress on Tuesday's episode of Total Divas. It looks so much better on them. Kylie looks like a kid playing dress up in her mother's clothes.)


http://ca.eonline.com/shows/fashion...-same-sexy-balmain-dress-but-who-wore-it-best


----------



## Bentley1

Wait a dang minute... Those photos from LSA are legit?

I can't even comprehend what I'm looking at. 
She looks deformed, like a caricature.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I gotta admit, I shrieked a little when I saw Kylie's pictures.


----------



## tangowithme

dangerouscurves said:


> I gotta admit, I shrieked a little when I saw Kylie's pictures.



I think the German word "ordinär" describes her look well. Those lips... vulgar.


----------



## dangerouscurves

tangowithme said:


> I think the German word "ordinär" describes her look well. Those lips... vulgar.




Lol!!! Yeah. On point.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Bentley1 said:


> Wait a dang minute... Those photos from LSA are legit?
> 
> I can't even comprehend what I'm looking at.
> She looks deformed, like a caricature.



Nah...not buying it. She's a hot mess (and on watching the snapchat her PS is baaaaaad) for sure but those have been tweaked a little - the lines around her lips and eyes are blurred which to me show its been shopped.

Still....she sure isn't looking like an 18yr old. More like a lushy, boozed up Housewife - at 40. *smdh*

And....IMO....her eyes....she looks high. I can't with this family.


----------



## shiny_things

Jikena said:


> I would be so ashamed if anyone from my family was to see this picture.  It's something personal... You don't put that online for everyone to  see. Or maybe I'm a bit old school...



I think it just means you're normal


----------



## Coach Lover Too

cojordan said:


> If those pictures are real then she has a terrible distorted view of what looks good. She looks like that muppet.



Omg


----------



## Encore Hermes

This is a screenshot I took during one of her snapchats, hand to god I didn't alter it.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Encore Hermes said:


> This is a screenshot I took during one of her snapchats, hand to god I didn't alter it.




What has she done? She's aging within a few months!!!!


----------



## Eva1991

Encore Hermes said:


> Saw these on LSA
> pbs.twimg.com/media/COAwbPoUcAA98Ee.jpg
> pbs.twimg.com/media/COAuWraW8AAgx2p.jpg
> pbs.twimg.com/media/COAmKfNWsAAtGvJ.jpg
> Lsa
> pbs.twimg.com/media/COBI9MyUsAAnNNL.jpg
> Twitter
> 
> They are taken from her snapchat




OMG!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

tangowithme said:


> I think the German word "ordinär" describes her look well. Those lips... vulgar.



Genau! 



Encore Hermes said:


> This is a screenshot I took during one of her snapchats, hand to god I didn't alter it.



OMG!! Yikes!!


----------



## Oryx816

tangowithme said:


> I think the German word "ordinär" describes her look well. Those lips... vulgar.




I think this must be like the Portuguese word "ordinaria"....a vulgar, common woman.  Suits her perfectly.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Jayne1 said:


> I guess I can understand the motive if the girl is trying to get off the farm, so to speak, cover the cost of her post-secondary education, even just to buy a house
> 
> But Kylie doesn't need the cash.  She has endorsements, she has a  job in reality TV, she has money.
> 
> This is so bizarre to me that an already rich girl would do this.



It's bizarre to me too. Why does she need to do this? But I guess being born into the family she has been she doesn't know the first thing about self-respect and dignity.


----------



## Monoi

Thats why she's always hiding her face with her hand

Its sad that she did this.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Encore Hermes said:


> This is a screenshot I took during one of her snapchats, hand to god I didn't alter it.



Woah. Ok...I trust you EH. I know you dont mess about with this stuff. I take it back re photoshopped. I almost wish I was wrong though. She looks bloody terrible.


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Saw these on LSA
> pbs.twimg.com/media/COAwbPoUcAA98Ee.jpg
> pbs.twimg.com/media/COAuWraW8AAgx2p.jpg
> pbs.twimg.com/media/COAmKfNWsAAtGvJ.jpg
> Lsa
> pbs.twimg.com/media/COBI9MyUsAAnNNL.jpg
> Twitter
> 
> They are taken from her snapchat





Encore Hermes said:


> This is a screenshot I took during one of her snapchats, hand to god I didn't alter it.


 





These pics should have come with a warning!  Besides looking horrifying, she looks drugged or drunk... or both. Her eyes are completely lifeless.


----------



## terebina786

As far as I know, you can't photoshop snapchat pics if you take them from within the app.  What we usually see is are smoothed out, filtered pics of her. She really looks scary.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

She sorta reminds me of  LaToya Jackson in that pic. awk


----------



## michie

Lol. On the radio morning show, they're saying Tyga leased that Ferrari in Kylie's name.


----------



## Swanky

I don't recognize her AT ALL>







*Kylie Jenner shakes her moneymaker as she shimmies in glittering tasseled corset for photo shoot*


She has a new do and lighter eyebrows.
So what better way for Kylie Jenner to show her latest look off than with a sexy photo shoot resplendent in a shimmering tasseled corset. 
The  18-year-old reality star showed off her blonde locks as she posed in a  glittery number and shook her toosh in a Snapchat and Instagram video on  Thursday. 






 
Looking lux: Kylie Jenner showed off her new blonde locks as she took part in a photo shoot for Elle Canada on Thursday

Kylie was doing a shoot for Elle Canada and seemed delighted with her outfit.
The corset featured a plunging neckline and showed off her svelte curves.
She wore it with a pair of thigh high boots. 









 
Looking good: Kylie shook her booty in the shimmering number





 
Blowin in the wind: Her locks were caught in a breeze

The now blonde beauty also featured another outfit - an all in one black catsuit which had a V-neckline to her navel.
The all in one had sparkling stripes, and featured a cape.
Kylie posted a behind the scenes image from the shoot and she could be seen pouting for the camera. 





 
Disco disco: The now blonde beauty  also featured another outfit - an all in one black catsuit which had a  V-neckline to her navel
Her ensemble featured a pair of big pants underneath which could be seen through the sheer fabric.
She has embraced the blonde bombshell look for Autumn. 
And  Kylie Jenner revealed on Thursday she was also lightening other hairs  on her head as well - showing off her paler eyebrows in an Instagram  snap. 




 
Music is my life: Looking like a space age DJ in another ensemble, she wore a pair glittering embellished headphones

Another outfit was a knitted sheer dress with black features, which hugged her curvaceous behind.
Looking like a space age DJ, she wore a pair glittering embellished headphones. 
The youngest of the Kardashian sisters also posted some selfies smiling and laughing as she was primped and preened.
Wearing a dressing gown, she looked to be enjoying herself.
Kylie unveiled her lighter eyebrows earlier on Thursday. http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Swanky

Smile please! The reality star posed up for selfies as she was primped and preened

She captioned the shot: 'Next step: a haircut by @jenatkinhair and blonde brows.' 
The reveal came just a day after the former brunette showed off she had gone 'ashy dirty blonde or the fall.'
As  well as showing off her newly lightened locks, Kylie  has been using  social media as a platform to highlight her  anti-bullying campaign. 





 



Makeover: The now blonde seemed happy with the look they were going for

The  "#IAmMoreThan" campaign launched on Sept. 1 - she  announced she plans  to share six stories over six days of 'people who  have become heroes in  their own way by taking #bullying and turning it  into something  positive.'
On Thursday she posted a shot of plus size model Erica Schenk.
The 18-year-old has hit back at haters who have criticised her for her weight. 
Kylie captioned the photo: 'How pretty is Erica Schenk??' 
She  went on to explain: 'Erica has been modeling since  she was 14 and  recently became super popular when she became the first  plus size model  to be featured on the cover of a fitness magazine!'
She  added with the picture: 'What I love about Erica  is she refused to  believe the haters who told her that her weight would  hold her back from  achieving her dreams. 
'She told me that she thinks the most important thing people need to keep in mind is "to learn how to be your best friend.
'"A lot of people will come and go in your life but they can never do as much for you as you can do for yourself."'
Erica responded via Instagram and re-shared the photo, taken by photographer Enrique Vega.
She said in the caption: 'Thanks Kylie for the shou tout and for supporting so many women that struggle with body image.' 




 


Blondes have more fun: Kylie Jenner revealed she has lightened her eyebrows as well as her locks on Thursday

Meanwhile  Kylie took a break from her evenings out on  Wednesday and enjoyed a  cosy night in with her man Tyga and her two  dogs Bambi and Norman.
The reality star posted a series of photos on her Instagram 'snapchat' account.
The pair settled down to watch a movie in front of a giant projector.
However they didn't seem able to make a decision on the movie they were going to watch.   
In another video  the rapper says: "I couldn't find the popcorn,' holding a bowl of cheesy snacks.  

The pair end up watching the sci-fi thriller Z for Zachariah with Kylie's two dogs Norman and Bambi 
Tyga  started teasing Bambi, who appeared startled - she  then was interested  in his movie food to which he responded: 'No.  Humans only!'
"Stop," Kylie retorted. 'Don't make me choose, 'cause I'll choose her.' 




 
Meanwhile Kylie had a movie night with boyfriend Tyga on Tuesday night





 
Kylie posted a cute shot of Norman taking a snooze


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tassled-corset-photo-shoot.html#ixzz3kmDPTkm5​


----------



## Coach Lover Too

The more she does, the older she looks.


----------



## redney

michie said:


> Lol. On the radio morning show, they're saying Tyga leased that Ferrari in Kylie's name.



Heard it too.  

http://jezebel.com/the-450-000-car-tyga-gave-kylie-for-her-birthday-was-l-1728718583


----------



## Lounorada

Her face...  Jesus take the wheel.

She should really remove herself from Snapchat, it's only showing her freakish, plastic looking face in true form.


----------



## redney

I'm in my mid-40s and think she looks older than I do. 

She's succeeded with transforming herself into a real-life Bratz doll.


----------



## maddie66

Lounorada said:


> Her face...  Jesus take the wheel.
> .




Okay, that was a true LOL moment.  While sitting in office.  With glass walls.


----------



## Monoi

She's really good with Photoshop then if u compare her photos from IG and snap


----------



## labelwhore04

Omg. Did she plump up her lips even more?? She easily looks 50 yrs old. That is beyond messed up. I'm genuinely shocked right now.


----------



## AECornell

She looks like her mother. Overdone cheeks.


----------



## Midge S

As I am scrolling through the pictures that first black and white one came up and I said "What is Chaka Khan doing in a Jenner thread?!"  

This family.  

Anyone looked at the September Vogue?  Kendall is in it quite a bit.   It may be an UO but I think she is a pretty good model.  She's just more "cute" than "couture" to me.


----------



## berrydiva

Midge S said:


> As I am scrolling through the pictures that first black and white one came up and I said "What is Chaka Khan doing in a Jenner thread?!"
> 
> 
> 
> This family.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone looked at the September Vogue?  Kendall is in it quite a bit.   It may be an UO but I think she is a pretty good model.  She's just more "cute" than "couture" to me.




Let's not insult the fabulous Chaka like this! Lol


----------



## Jikena

Lol Kylie is such a catfish.  You have her face without makeup, then you have her face with makeup on photoshopped instagram and finally and the worst you have her face with makeup without photoshop (snapchat).


----------



## shiny_things

I hate to say it, but I see an early demise for her.


----------



## labelwhore04

I wonder if Kylie does drugs (other than weed).


----------



## pukasonqo

Oryx816 said:


> I think this must be like the Portuguese word "ordinaria"....a vulgar, common woman.  Suits her perfectly.




yup, same in spanish: una ordinaria mas [emoji75]


----------



## Ms.parker123

I actually really like the blonde on her, now that she trimmed it and styled it a little differently.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

shiny_things said:


> I hate to say it, but I see an early demise for her.




I agree. This will not end well.


----------



## Humbugged

labelwhore04 said:


> I wonder if Kylie does drugs (other than weed).




The crew she hung about with previously ,Jaden and the Arias brothers etc all cart huge containers of water about with them (jaden wears a camelbak everywhere) which would suggest they are all doing ecstasy


----------



## Jayne1

labelwhore04 said:


> I wonder if Kylie does drugs (other than weed).



She looked a bit loopy in the snapchat pictures.


----------



## berrydiva

labelwhore04 said:


> I wonder if Kylie does drugs (other than weed).



IMO she's been on drugs


----------



## berrydiva

Humbugged said:


> The crew she hung about with previously ,Jaden and the Arias brothers etc all cart huge containers of water about with them (jaden wears a camelbak everywhere) which would suggest they are all doing ecstasy



These kids do X? Thought they do Molly nowadays.


----------



## Uthra11

Encore Hermes said:


> Saw these on LSA
> pbs.twimg.com/media/COAwbPoUcAA98Ee.jpg
> pbs.twimg.com/media/COAuWraW8AAgx2p.jpg
> pbs.twimg.com/media/COAmKfNWsAAtGvJ.jpg
> Lsa
> pbs.twimg.com/media/COBI9MyUsAAnNNL.jpg
> Twitter
> 
> They are taken from her snapchat




Seriously????? 18 year old???


----------



## Sasha2012

She reignited romance rumors when she was spotted in close quarters with Justin Bieber at Travis Scott's record listening party on Thursday.

But it was a solo stroll for Kendall Jenner the next day as she showed off her style credentials while stepping out in New York City.

The 19-year-old flashed her taut tummy in a form-fitting crop top as she was seen making her way to the car.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...midriff-crop-New-York-City.html#ixzz3knwQPd00


----------



## Lounorada

Kendulls outfit is hideous, she's like a Rodeo-Thot  
Her face looks _very_ tight, 4th pic down it looks painful. Yikes.


----------



## AEGIS

berrydiva said:


> These kids do X? Thought they do Molly nowadays.



molly ain't nothing but X by another  name.


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> molly ain't nothing but X by another  name.



True.


----------



## berrydiva

Why does Kendall stay at Kanye's apartment when she's in NY vs a hotel? Aren't model's expenses taken care of when they're in a show?


----------



## redney

berrydiva said:


> Why does Kendall stay at Kanye's apartment when she's in NY vs a hotel? Aren't model's expenses taken care of when they're in a show?



Perhaps it's all about business and making $. My guess: she stays at his place and his management company or whomever charges the the modeling agency/designer for it. Like they would pay a hotel bill.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Encore Hermes said:


> This is a screenshot I took during one of her snapchats, hand to god I didn't alter it.




Those comments! Lol


----------



## Swanky

Probably more privacy and comfortable at Kanye's?  Feels safer.


----------



## White Orchid

I'm surprised that Baldwin chick isn't more popular.  Her natural (?) looks slay both these girls.


----------



## Leelee786

berrydiva said:


> These kids do X? Thought they do Molly nowadays.




Molly is X.

*Posted after seeing another reply smh


----------



## shiny_things

Heard a great joke by Adam Hills about the K's and more specifically Kylie..

'It shouldn't be called KUWTK, it should called 'Vanity Whores Who Don't Realise There's A Difference Between Attention And Love'.


----------



## kirsten

They did her make up really harsh at that photoshoot she was snapchatting earlier.  

Here's some stills from her latest one where she isn't wearing make up. She looks ok but her lips look so swollen and painful.


----------



## pursegrl12

Does she have vaginitis?


----------



## Oryx816

pursegrl12 said:


> Does she have vaginitis?




:lolots: on her lips?


----------



## AECornell

Jwoww?


----------



## pursegrl12

Oryx816 said:


> :lolots: on her lips?




Looks like it


----------



## Encore Hermes

And she chose those pics, those are the good ones.


----------



## berrydiva

kirsten said:


> They did her make up really harsh at that photoshoot she was snapchatting earlier.
> 
> Here's some stills from her latest one where she isn't wearing make up. She looks ok but her lips look so swollen and painful.
> 
> View attachment 3118816
> 
> View attachment 3118817
> 
> View attachment 3118818
> 
> View attachment 3118819


This looks as bad as the other pics.


----------



## berrydiva

Leelee786 said:


> Molly is X.
> 
> *Posted after seeing another reply smh


Yeah. All I know from the young ones is that molly is stronger because it contains other ish.


----------



## nastasja

pursegrl12 said:


> Does she have vaginitis?




[emoji23]


----------



## sheanabelle

Oh God. Page 635 of this thread makes me sad. I think I am done here, can't imagine what Kylie will look like the next time I pop in.


----------



## V0N1B2

sheanabelle said:


> Oh God. Page 635 of this thread makes me sad. I think I am done here, can't imagine what Kylie will look like the next time I pop in.


Here's a hint...


----------



## kirsten

berrydiva said:


> Yeah. All I know from the young ones is that molly is stronger because it contains other ish.




Molly is actually supposed to be purer form of ecstasy/MDMA ... "E" started getting such a bad rep for being mixed with so much other horrible stuff, so it was then marketed as "Molly" being totally pure MDMA. Molly though is still mixed with just as bad stuff.


----------



## ByeKitty

V0N1B2 said:


> Here's a hint...



If they stuck one more needle in there the vial would refill itself with restylane and botox.


----------



## berrydiva

sheanabelle said:


> Oh God. Page 635 of this thread makes me sad. I think I am done here, can't imagine what Kylie will look like the next time I pop in.


You can always change your settings so it's like page 270 or so.


----------



## berrydiva

kirsten said:


> Molly is actually supposed to be purer form of ecstasy/MDMA ... "E" started getting such a bad rep for being mixed with so much other horrible stuff, so it was then marketed as "Molly" being totally pure MDMA. Molly though is still mixed with just as bad stuff.



Thanks. I can;t imagine taking either...but the kids seem to enjoy it. Don't know why I'm saying kids, I've had bosses/executives fill me in on their usage of molly, X and coke.


----------



## CherryKitty

Kylie now looks like Big Ang from Mob Wives. No joke.


----------



## Caz71

CherryKitty said:


> Kylie now looks like Big Ang from Mob Wives. No joke.



Bahahahaha luv it!


----------



## whimsic

She looks like she took a tyre pump to her lips.


----------



## clydekiwi

whimsic said:


> She looks like she took a tyre pump to her lips.




Lololol


----------



## clydekiwi

I wonder if the lip actually goes back to its original shape and size after it wears off. Im talking about when its overdone like hers


----------



## StopHammertime

clydekiwi said:


> I wonder if the lip actually goes back to its original shape and size after it wears off. Im talking about when its overdone like hers




I wonder the same thing. If she has permanently ruined her face or if it can go back if she stops sith the ridiculous fillers.


----------



## clydekiwi

StopHammertime said:


> I wonder the same thing. If she has permanently ruined her face or if it can go back if she stops sith the ridiculous fillers.




It will go back if she did a normal amount but she overdid it thats why i wonder if it will now. Im surprised she didn't get a nose job yet


----------



## amrx87

QU33NR3MI said:


> can anyone id that black dress??




Balmain i think


----------



## princess101804

i actually don't think designers pay for models hotels, i remember reading an article where models complained about not being paid much


----------



## Jayne1

clydekiwi said:


> It will go back if she did a normal amount but she overdid it thats why i wonder if it will now. Im surprised she didn't get a nose job yet



She did get her nose done.


----------



## yajaira

I was just about to say that^


----------



## ByeKitty

Her nose looks exactly the same to me... It does seem smaller at first sight because her mouth is so large.


----------



## Jayne1

She slimmed it a little she didn't turn it into Janet Jackson slits.  These are the befores.


----------



## CobaltBlu

this family must hold some kind of record for procedures, really.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is the the oldest and some would say wisest woman in the Kardashian and Jenner clan.

And paying homage to Mary Jo Shannon on Saturday, Kylie Jenner posted a cute photo of her grandmother giving her a hug.

The now blonde reality star captioned the shot: 'I love you my grandma.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...o-Shannon-pair-pose-selfie.html#ixzz3kwNYcFAh


----------



## twinkle.tink

She went back to darker brows...smart move.


----------



## michie

I wonder if they have unveilings with each other when they get procedures...


----------



## ByeKitty

Jayne1 said:


> She slimmed it a little she didn't turn it into Janet Jackson slits.  These are the befores.



I don't see a difference in the nose...


----------



## Dallas_Girl

ByeKitty said:


> I don't see a difference in the nose...




I don't see a difference either. I see she might do the contour makeup that her older sisters do and lighting can make things look different. But the overall shape, it's the same.


----------



## ByeKitty

Dallas_Girl said:


> I don't see a difference either. I see she might do the contour makeup that her older sisters do and lighting can make things look different. But the overall shape, it's the same.


Cue the "here they go again with the kontouring"!  I don't think a nose job would be off limits to her in the future but as of now, I don't see one. I honestly don't.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

ByeKitty said:


> Cue the "here they go again with the kontouring"!  I don't think a nose job would be off limits to her in the future but as of now, I don't see one. I honestly don't.




I was agreeing with you on her not currently having a nose job. And yet it seems you start off by mocking my comment. Smh


----------



## blackkitty4378

You can change the shape of your nose with fillers, too. The rest of her face is filled with them. I wouldn't put it past her to put them in her nose.

And I would never use an Instagram picture to compare and contrast. She photoshops her face a lot in every Instagram picture of hers.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Honestly, I don't think there's much she hasn't done!


----------



## ByeKitty

Dallas_Girl said:


> I was agreeing with you on her not currently having a nose job. And yet it seems you start off by mocking my comment. Smh



What...? I was agreeing with you! What I was saying was that, whenever someone says they believe something about her is not altered (this could concern her nose, a$$, chin, or even eye color), some posters in here go "here we go again with the _it's just contouring/lighting_!". I wasn't mocking you. Sorry if my post wasn't clear.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/09/06/kendall-jenner-gets-chased-by-fans-in-new-york-city/

Kendall Jenner rocks a serious pair of leather pants while making her way through a giant crowd to her car on Friday night (September 4) in New York City.

The 19-year-old supermodel was followed closely behind by a group of excited fans looking to take photos with her.

She was nice enough to stop and take a few.

The night before, Kendall met up with pals Justin Bieber, Hailey Baldwin, Gigi Hadid, and more at Travis Scotts album release party at Up&Down nightclub in the West Village.


----------



## zippie

She has 100% most definitely had a nose job!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

zippie said:


> She has 100% most definitely had a nose job!




Agreed. A really good one. [emoji87][emoji3]


----------



## terebina786

It's hot as hell.. How is she in leather?!


----------



## pukasonqo

terebina786 said:


> It's hot as hell.. How is she in leather?!




she is a kartrashian, they all seem to be weather and season challenged...


----------



## dangerouscurves

Those look like regular pants that are made to look like leather.


----------



## Avril

Kendall is a supermodel now?! LOL. Yeah right!


----------



## HandbagAngel

LOL!  ^ Exactly!  If she is called a supermodel, then every model walks on the runway is a supermodel.  But nice try though....


----------



## Lejic

HandbagAngel said:


> LOL!  ^ Exactly!  If she is called a supermodel, then every model walks on the runway is a supermodel.  But nice try though....




Although super model is a stretch, I do think she's a decent model. I know you're not saying that but a lot of people say she has zero modeling abilities which I disagree with.

Don't get me wrong I have no love for this family but Kendall has walked for many "dream" designers for models. Some of the designers she walked for are basically known as "if you walk for X you've made it" kind of like getting to be in a big-budget Hollywood movie as an actress. Doesn't mean you'll get an Oscar(how I see the Super model title) but establishes you quite nicely.

Now, if she is great or not I am unsure but no matter the reason she actually managed to do an OK enough job to not look ridiculous next to some of the best models in the industry. If she had been really horrible the advertisement would not be worth it to have her on the catwalk so often. It would be more like a novelty thing in 1-2 shows.

Just my humble opinion anyway.


----------



## HandbagAngel

Like you said, she did a decent job and is an OK model, but that is far away been called a supermodel.  She walked for those "dream" designers was because her K lastname.  Those designers used her and hoped to attract attention and promote their products.  They are mutually benefited.  Without that last neme, she is just one of the many decent models.


----------



## V0N1B2

Meh, she's a mediocre model at best.  She's more suited to that hunched over, looking down at the ground, devastatingly bored looking kind of modelling.
You know, a Zara model.


----------



## StopHammertime

sara magi said:


> When Tyga clash Blac Chyna, it is Amber Rose which response!
> 
> 
> 
> It is no secret for anyone, since Tyga is in a relationship with Kylie Jenner, Blac Chyna, with whom he has a 2-year-old son, struggled to contain his jealousy. http://news-4y.blogspot.com/2015/09/when-tyga-clash-blac-chyna-it-is-amber.html




I read this several times and don't understand the wording.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

StopHammertime said:


> I read this several times and don't understand the wording.



Thank gawd it wasn't just me.


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> this family must hold some kind of record for procedures, really.



I wouldn't doubt they get them at wholesale price..


----------



## solange

Sasha2012 said:


> New York Fashion Week starts up again in just a week, and Kendall Jenner will likely walk in a few shows.
> 
> The 19-year-old reality star-turned-model got in some runway practice as she emerged in the Big Apple on Thursday.
> 
> Kendall strut her slender frame in a pair of high-waist, charcoal-grey jeans with distressed detail and spiked black belt along with a clingy grey, off-the-shoulder sweater.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...igh-waist-jeans-NYC-outing.html#ixzz3kj4HztHJ



Those boots!


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> It's hot as hell.. How is she in leather?!




It was cool here Friday night.


----------



## Staci_W

StopHammertime said:


> I read this several times and don't understand the wording.



Couldn't bring myself to finish it. I'm guessing it's someone who speaks English as a second language, or at least I'm really hoping that's the case.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Staci_W said:


> Couldn't bring myself to finish it. I'm guessing it's someone who speaks English as a second language, or at least I'm really hoping that's the case.




Right. Stick to your native and let us translate. 

Is this pic supposed to be AR response to Kylie's Ferrari? The confusion.


----------



## berrydiva

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Right. Stick to your native and let us translate.
> 
> Is this pic supposed to be AR response to Kylie's Ferrari? The confusion.




Chyna purchased a car and IG'd a pic of it. Tyga shaded her and her purchase. Then Amber posted a pic of her Ferrari to clap back at Tyga for the Kylie car fake out. I didn't read the whole story but that's what I got from it.


----------



## tomz_grl

solange said:


> Those boots!



I know! They're in my n-a-p Wishlist. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

berrydiva said:


> Chyna purchased a car and IG'd a pic of it. Tyga shaded her and her purchase. Then Amber posted a pic of her Ferrari to clap back at Tyga for the Kylie car fake out. I didn't read the whole story but that's what I got from it.




Hate I asked. These people.


----------



## V0N1B2

StopHammertime said:


> I read this several times and don't understand the wording.


This is the second time in a Jenner thread that I couldn't find the original quoted post.
Where is it?
No such member either.  Weird.


----------



## Sasha2012

She spent a quiet night in watching Caitlyn Jenner's reality show.

But Kylie Jenner was dressed for the gym as she shared some sporty selfies with fans on Instagram on Sunday night.

The 18-year-old showed off her hourglass figure and cleavage in a pink sports bra and black capri yoga pants in a photograph she captioned simply 'chill night.'

A large full-length mirror is propped up against a wall. The snap gives another peek into the teen's world now she is living independently in her own luxury home in Calabasas.

She seems to be still in the midst of getting the house the way she wants it and has been working on furnishing the small sitting area adjacent to her master bedroom.

Earlier in the day, she and boyfriend Tyga were out and about running errands near their Calabasas residences. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-gives-glimpse-shoe-closet.html#ixzz3l4tiri8t


----------



## Jeanek

V0N1B2 said:


> This is the second time in a Jenner thread that I couldn't find the original quoted post.
> Where is it?
> No such member either.  Weird.



Top of this page


----------



## SpeedyJC

terebina786 said:


> It's hot as hell.. How is she in leather?!



It was really hot as hell on Friday. I walked to my dr's appointment and I was  melting. It really did cool down though at night, at least I thought it did.



Avril said:


> Kendall is a supermodel now?! LOL. Yeah right!



Qualification to be a supermodel these days is to have slightly above average looks and come from a famous or wealthy family.


----------



## V0N1B2

Jeanek said:


> Top of this page


Still not seeing it.
I am looking for the original post, posted by member *sara magi* whom I also can find no record of.
Is it just me?  It's like both the post and the member have been deleted. 
PS: I have no one on ignore (where's the fun in that?) so I don't understand why I'm not seeing the original post.  I'll flag it for Vlad.
All I see is this:


----------



## V0N1B2

SpeedyJC said:


> Qualification to be a supermodel these days is to *be tall* and come from a famous or wealthy family.


Fixed it for you, doll.


----------



## Lounorada

The blonde hair makes her overdone plastic surgery even more obvious.
Her lips look uneven and the worst they've ever looked.


----------



## sabrunka

In one of Kylies snaps, she was filming herself removing her makeup.  Her lips looked SO sore when removing product, omg... They looked like catfish lips.


----------



## ByeKitty

Oh man, at the rate she's going Kylie will be on "botched" by the time she's 25.


----------



## Sarni

SpeedyJC said:


> Qualification to be a supermodel these days is to have slightly above average looks and come from a famous or wealthy family.




One of the biggest qualifiers is to have a huge following on social media....so yes kendall can thank her fame whore family for getting her where she is.


----------



## Jikena

Wearing heels while watching a movie at home ? Yeah right


----------



## Crystalina

Sasha2012 said:


> She spent a quiet night in watching Caitlyn Jenner's reality show.
> 
> 
> 
> But Kylie Jenner was dressed for the gym as she shared some sporty selfies with fans on Instagram on Sunday night.
> 
> 
> 
> The 18-year-old showed off her hourglass figure and cleavage in a pink sports bra and black capri yoga pants in a photograph she captioned simply 'chill night.'
> 
> 
> 
> A large full-length mirror is propped up against a wall. The snap gives another peek into the teen's world now she is living independently in her own luxury home in Calabasas.
> 
> 
> 
> She seems to be still in the midst of getting the house the way she wants it and has been working on furnishing the small sitting area adjacent to her master bedroom.
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier in the day, she and boyfriend Tyga were out and about running errands near their Calabasas residences.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-gives-glimpse-shoe-closet.html#ixzz3l4tiri8t




She's starting to look cross-eyed, like Bruce.


----------



## berrydiva

Jikena said:


> Wearing heels while watching a movie at home ? Yeah right


As odd as it sounds, I wear heels at home sometimes when I'm just sitting around too especially when it's a new pair that I'm excited about/breaking in or an old pair found in the closet that I forgot how much I loved.


----------



## Humbugged

So while Kylie is in LA being an InstaThot and eating burgers with the Mole Rat ,Kendall was spending Labor Day Weekend in the Hamptons with Bella Haddid (who just got a VS Pink  contract the same as her sister) ,Devon Windsor  and amongst others the sons of Joseph Chetrit (the guy who bought the SONY building for $1.1 billion).

Slightly different company they keep.


----------



## bag-princess

Humbugged said:


> So while Kylie is in LA being an InstaThot and eating burgers with the Mole Rat ,Kendall was spending Labor Day Weekend in the Hamptons with Bella Haddid (who just got a VS Pink  contract the same as her sister) ,Devon Windsor  and amongst others the sons of Joseph Chetrit (the guy who bought the SONY building for $1.1 billion).
> 
> Slightly different company they keep.





Oooooh.......it's so sad when you see it in black and white!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner was the epitome of a glamorous gym bunny on Monday.

The 18-year-old reality star wore a figure-hugging grey crop top and leggings, flashing her taut tummy, as she picked up a smoothie in Los Angeles.

The teen had reportedly just finished her workout when she picked up a refreshing beverage the same day she celebrated reaching 35 million Instagram followers.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-followers-racy-Instagram.html#ixzz3l85rKE3n


----------



## Bentley1

^She's just gross. Just Legit grosses me out.


----------



## ByeKitty

Look at meeeeee!


----------



## Lounorada

The company Kendull keeps, doesn't impress me more than the company Kylie keeps. 
Just because the people Kendull hangs with aren't as tacky on the outside as Kylies buddies, it
doesn't make her any better than her younger sister. 
They're both famehos in equal measures.


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> The company Kendull keeps, doesn't impress me more than the company Kylie keeps.
> Just because the people Kendull hangs with aren't as tacky on the outside as Kylies buddies, it
> doesn't make her any better than her younger sister.
> They're both famehos in equal measures.






you are known by the company you keep!  

kendall obviously realizes the truth in that and even IF their famehoing is equal - she is smart enough to keep hers on the downlo!    it's no where near as obvious as her poor lost sister!

if kylie is equal to anyone in that department it would be the sister she idolizes - kim!!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

You sleep with dogs you wake up with fleas.
Someone forgot to tell Kylie that.


----------



## tweegy

Lounorada said:


> The company Kendull keeps, doesn't impress me more than the company Kylie keeps.
> Just because the people Kendull hangs with aren't as tacky on the outside as Kylies buddies, it
> doesn't make her any better than her younger sister.
> They're both famehos in equal measures.



I agree.


----------



## bag-princess

Coach Lover Too said:


> You sleep with dogs you wake up with fleas.
> Someone forgot to tell Kylie that.





  yea that one,too!!


----------



## pixiejenna

I think kendull's main mo for trying to look like she's klassier than her sisters is so she can hook a better first husband. She's just as thirsty as the rest of them she was smart enough to hide it and act like she wasn't. Pmk has been able to hook her up with several guys that all business deals but they where all more successful than her with bigger fan bases. The crowd she's hanging around with all come from money, she's just trying to secure herself a position with them and hopefully marry up. 

The best pmk could do for Kylie is an unsuccessful rapper, who's basically using her as much if not more than she's using him. She doesn't stand a chance at hooking a first husband that has cash. Tyga will make a great first husband for Kylie because when they split she can play it off as a learning experience of being young and dumb. As we know this family loves to play victim. So she'll have fun playing it up when she's done kashing in on her marriage.


----------



## Jeanek

pixiejenna said:


> I think kendull's main mo for trying to look like she's klassier than her sisters is so she can hook a better first husband. She's just as thirsty as the rest of them she was smart enough to hide it and act like she wasn't. Pmk has been able to hook her up with several guys that all business deals but they where all more successful than her with bigger fan bases. The crowd she's hanging around with all come from money, she's just trying to secure herself a position with them and hopefully marry up.
> 
> The best pmk could do for Kylie is an unsuccessful rapper, who's basically using her as much if not more than she's using him. She doesn't stand a chance at hooking a first husband that has cash. Tyga will make a great first husband for Kylie because when they split she can play it off as a learning experience of being young and dumb. As we know this family loves to play victim. So she'll have fun playing it up when she's done kashing in on her marriage.



LOL!!! She's 18 and rich. She'll be focusing on her career until she's at least late 20s. I highly doubt that marriage has entered her mind. It's incredibly common to not marry until your late 20's/30

Kylie is still a child, who was groomed from a young age. He will NOT make a good husband for her in any circumstance. He's disgusting


----------



## Sasha2012

She's just turned 18, but Kylie Jenner is showing she's all grown up.

The reality star posed in bra and underwear as well as a leopard print bodysuit for a sexy photo shoot for Galore magazine, and said the uproar about her age 'makes no sense.'

The youngest of the Kardashian-Jenner family showed off her curves in the series of racy images by controversial photographer Terry Richardson.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tographer-Terry-Richardson.html#ixzz3lAWS8fBK


----------



## CeeJay

The latest from the Daily Mail .. (I've had to take some of the images out as it went over the limit) .. 


*Kylie Jenner proves she's the ultimate Kim Kardashian protege while  putting her body on show for controversial photographer Terry  Richardson *


She's just turned 18, but Kylie Jenner is showing she's all grown up.
The reality star posed in bra and underwear as well as a leopard print bodysuit for a sexy photo shoot for Galore magazine, and said the uproar about her age 'makes no sense.'


The  youngest of the Kardashian-Jenner family showed off her curves in the  series of racy images by controversial photographer Terry Richardson.







    All grown up: Kylie Jenner posed for controversial photographer Terry Richardson for the new issue of Galore







    Tiger: She modeled a dramatic Balmain outfit and held a stuffed animal







    Curves: Kylie posed in Moschino bra and panties for a racy phoot shoot on the cover of Galore magazine



The reality star showed off her black lace underwear and flashed her amazing cleavage in a skintight black dress in the photos.  And she dismissed concerns about her acting older than her years.  'It  just makes no sense that, even a month ago, people were complaining  that I was too young to be doing certain things, and now people are just  okay with it because Im grown,' she said.

'I dont know why that one day made such a difference, but it really does change things for people.'


Kylie and rapper boyfriend Tyga have been more open about their relationship since she turned 18 on August 10.  However, the 25-year-old rapper came under fire starting their relationship when Kylie was  just 17.

    Sultry: Kylie played up her lips with pink lipstick and wore her long hair down


Kylie  flaunted her figure in a number of eye-catching outfits in the racy  photos by Terry Richardson, who also shot big sister Kim Kardashian  West's for the cover of Rolling Stone in July. 


Jenner  modeled a black-and-white Moschino boysuit that hugged her curves,  pulling down a pair of matching leggings as she gazed into the camera.


The reality star wore her long dark hair down, and played up her famous lips with pink lipstick. 






    That famous pout: Kylie put her plumped up lips to work 



Speaking  to Galore, The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star said her older  sister Kim Kardashian West was her biggest inspiration.


'Kim has definitely inspired the business side of me the most,' admitted Kylie.
'Its her work ethic. If she wants to do something, she goes out and does it. Shes really smart in that way, she said. 



And she credited mother and manager Kris Jenner for instilling a strong work ethic in her children.






    Bright: Kylie wore a bright yellow Moschino outfit and flashed her black lace panties



Taking  a page out of Kim's book, Kylie wore a Balmain ensemble of skimpy beige  top, belt and striped pants combo, paired with dramatic dark lipstick.
And in what appeared to be a reference to her rapper beau, she held a toy stuffed tiger.


The teenager wore her own jewelry, a collection of bold bracelets and a sweet 'Kylie' necklace, for the shoot. 



She  struck another sexy pose in a bright yellow Moschino top and long  shorts, which she pulled down to reveal black lace panties.






Skin tight: A black dress hugged her curves


    Rose: The reality star posed with a giant pink Rose



Kylie paired the eye-catching getup with white Tamara Mellon heels, and a Bvlgari ring as she stood beside a giant 'K' balloon. 



Jenner, who has overtaken sister Kim as a style influencer, also said she understand why she's become an icon in her own right.  'I have a good taste in style,' she explained.  'I know what people are going to like and I know what people are not going to like.'






    Beauty: The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star wore her own 'Kylie' necklace



The  social media queen said she's hard at work filming beauty videos for  the launch of her upcoming website, and will soon launch a lip beauty  kit.


In  the Galore photos, the teenager also wore a skintight black Michael  Costello dress with a dramatic low-cut front that showed off her  cleavage.


She pouted into the camera, and posed with a giant pink rose that she lifted above her head.






    Birthday girl: Kylie wore her own T-shirt and jeans



The brunette stunner also rocked a more casual look, wearing her own grey Tshirt and ripped blue jeans to the shoot.  Kylie also kept the birthday celebrations going, blowing out candles on a pink '18' birthday cake.


Infamous  fashion photographer Richardson has denied past allegations that he  acted inappropriately towards a number of models he's worked with.

​


----------



## CeeJay

HA - Sasha, you beat me to it!!!


----------



## Sasha2012




----------



## berrydiva

Wow. I feel bad for young girls who think all they are or their identity is fostered to align with being objectified. I know the Kartrashian women want to believe they're extremely strong women but it's evident they are not and no idea what real confidence looks like.


----------



## Queenpixie

sad


----------



## CeeJay

^^ totally agree!  Don't know whether to feel sad for her or not, how pathetic to be parading yourself like this .. and don't get me started on Terry Richardson!


----------



## Midge S

Why does anyone pose with Terry Richardson?  Not only is he a creep,  but IMO his photos are terrible. They always look like photos you see on self built sites for plastic thot-wear for the club.


----------



## redney

Is Galore magazine one of those "advertising" magazines for wealthy men in the ME?


----------



## YSoLovely

Midge S said:


> Why does anyone pose with Terry Richardson?  Not only is he a creep,  but IMO his photos are terrible. They always look like photos you see on self built sites for plastic thot-wear for the club.




If you wan't sleazy, dirty, cheap looking, (almost) softcore p0rn, go to Uncle Terry.


----------



## CeeJay

redney said:


> Is Galore magazine one of those "advertising" magazines for wealthy men in the ME?



At first I thought I read "Glamour" and thought .. 'NFW would they use these pics' .. then saw "Galore"; never heard of this magazine.


----------



## Lounorada

Her lips look completely botched, they're lumpy and seem to be pulling to the left (her right) 
Those pictures look like they are straight out of an escort catalogue... gross.


----------



## lovemysavior

We are given one body and are given the choice to guard it and protect it as a priceless gift. Too bad she was never taught that.  She will never have a priceless gift to offer her future husband that not everyone in the world has already seen or will see soon.


----------



## shiny_things

The sad thing is a lot of these shoots will have been done months ago and only released now. She was still 17 when a lot of these shots were done.


----------



## GaitreeS

shiny_things said:


> The sad thing is a lot of these shoots will have been done months ago and only released now. She was still 17 when a lot of these shots were done.


Exactly!


----------



## CeeJay

shiny_things said:


> The sad thing is a lot of these shoots will have been done months ago and only released now. She was still 17 when a lot of these shots were done.



GOOD POINT!!  Sadly, I see a very tragic future for Kylie .. very sad.


----------



## littlerock

V0N1B2 said:


> Still not seeing it.
> I am looking for the original post, posted by member *sara magi* whom I also can find no record of.
> Is it just me?  It's like both the post and the member have been deleted.
> PS: I have no one on ignore (where's the fun in that?) so I don't understand why I'm not seeing the original post.  I'll flag it for Vlad.
> All I see is this:



The original poster Sara Magi was banned


----------



## mcb100

I can kind of understand the endless selfies and gym pics because she's young. That's how a lot of the younger ones look on IG these days. And I get being a woman, finally turning 18 and wanting to be a little bit sexy, but that last photoshoot is just too racy IMHO and it's inappropriate. I'm also not a fan of Terry's photo shoots. Wouldn't it feel weird to be doing poses like that in front of a man whose known for being a bit of a pervert? (And he's a stranger, and now he's like seeing everything.) And worse is that at 18 years old, she's too young for that photo shoot.


----------



## berrydiva

Why would she be uncomfortable around a perve? Her current Bae is a perve probably just familiar territory


----------



## yajaira

lovemysavior said:


> We are given one body and are given the choice to guard it and protect it as a priceless gift. Too bad she was never taught that.  She will never have a priceless gift to offer her future husband that not everyone in the world has already seen or will see soon.



Or has been inside off


----------



## VickyB

Queenpixie said:


> sad



There is not one redeeming or attractive thing going on here.


----------



## CeeJay

There are 2 sad things in my opinion: 


Their parents could care less about their children, that is pretty self-evident.  If one truly cared for their child, wouldn't they want to discourage pictures like this.  I fully expect that there will be a release of a Kylie Sex tape which I'm sure, Kris will be right behind.  Sick .. 

Even worse in my opinion, are people who fawn all over this family, especially the younger women who are being taught that it's all about how you look (fake) and the material goods.  Don't bother to get an education, just go out and 'ho yourself and ~hopefully~ you'll snag someone with a bigger paycheck so that you can sit home and take constant selfies.  PATHETIC!


----------



## Monoi

In one of her snaps she takes of a sheetmask and you can hear Tyga saying that she can join the american horror story and he laughs.

Its on an ig account with some of her snapchatvideo. He's making her insecure. Best thing for her is to dump him


----------



## berrydiva

CeeJay said:


> There are 2 sad things in my opinion:
> 
> 
> Their parents could care less about their children, that is pretty self-evident.  If one truly cared for their child, wouldn't they want to discourage pictures like this.  I fully expect that there will be a release of a Kylie Sex tape which I'm sure, Kris will be right behind.  Sick ..
> 
> Even worse in my opinion, are people who fawn all over this family, especially the younger women who are being taught that it's all about how you look (fake) and the material goods.  Don't bother to get an education, just go out and 'ho yourself and ~hopefully~ you'll snag someone with a bigger paycheck so that you can sit home and take constant selfies.  PATHETIC!


I've been saying for awhile that I can't wait for her sex tape to "leak". It's going to be the nude pics first.


----------



## Oryx816

Didn't we see Kim in those striped circus ringleader pants?  Kanye will not be pleased!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Oh great....Dirty Uncle Terry and the inevitable heinous photo shoot. 

Abandon hope all ye who enter here..


----------



## Jikena

Lounorada said:


> Her lips look completely botched, they're lumpy and seem to be pulling to the left (her right)
> Those pictures look like they are straight out of an escort catalogue... gross.



Agree. I noticed in the first close-up pic especially, her lips look all lumpy and weird. :s

Honestly, she looks like a drag queen or something. No offense to drag queens, but she looks like a man with heavy makeup. I don't know.

And those pictures are just wrong... Especially the ones with the "shirt" with side books everywhere.


----------



## Jikena

lovemysavior said:


> We are given one body and are given the choice to guard it and protect it as a priceless gift. Too bad she was never taught that.  She will never have a priceless gift to offer her future husband that not everyone in the world has already seen or will see soon.



Agree ! Well said.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

NYC (September 8)


----------



## redney

So did she put a coat on after she exited the car? In the 90s heat + high humidity in NYC? These people are nuts.


----------



## ByeKitty

Uncle Terry found a nice creepy niche for himself: young girls that want to be rebellous and controversial and sexy


----------



## Coach Lover Too

ceejay said:


> there are 2 sad things in my opinion:
> 
> 
> their parents could care less about their children, that is pretty self-evident.  If one truly cared for their child, wouldn't they want to discourage pictures like this.  I fully expect that there will be a release of a kylie sex tape which i'm sure, kris will be right behind.  Sick ..
> 
> even worse in my opinion, are people who fawn all over this family, especially the younger women who are being taught that it's all about how you look (fake) and the material goods.  Don't bother to get an education, just go out and 'ho yourself and ~hopefully~ you'll snag someone with a bigger paycheck so that you can sit home and take constant selfies.  Pathetic!



+1


----------



## redney

Gotta say, PMK has a crack PR team. Kylie has an article on her "beauty regimen" in today's NY Times. Not gonna link it here because I don't want to give it eyeballs. Here's her spin on her lips. 'Super natural" my a$$.



> I still do Juvéderm for my lips. I go to Dr. Ourian in Beverly Hills.  He&#8217;s the best, and he&#8217;s super natural about it. I was going to somebody  before, and it was just looking crazy. I would recommend that anyone who  gets it done go for a filler that lasts only two to four months. It&#8217;s  annoying to keep going back, but you have the option of stopping it.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

The family's all worried about Rob, but I think Kylie's the one they should really be worried about. I don't see a happy ending for her (my opinion overdose.)...and when I say overdose, I'm not talking her lips. That's a given.


----------



## berrydiva

Her lips don't look good and that doctor's work is a mess. I have no idea why these women who get these fillers think it looks good. It's really tragic and I've never seen one that looks natural no matter what they try to tell themselves.


----------



## CeeJay

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Oh great....Dirty Uncle Terry and the inevitable heinous photo shoot.
> 
> Abandon hope all ye who enter here..



Exactly .. kind of says a lot about the Fashion business that they let this perv continue to take pictures and likely abuse more young models.  Uggh ..


----------



## CeeJay

berrydiva said:


> Her lips don't look good and that doctor's work is a mess. I have no idea why these women who get these fillers think it looks good. It's really tragic and I've never seen one that looks natural no matter what they try to tell themselves.



EXACTLY .. she really thinks this Doctor is good?  Oy vay .. 

There are SO MANY Plastic Surgeons out here, that's why when I have to have my facial scar resected, I plan to do a LOT of research so that I DO go to the best (of course, it does help to have Doctors in the family!!)


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Her boobs and her face look ridiculous. I will never understand why so many celebs end up with botched surgery and never learn.

That photoshoot is horrifically bad. I can't believe anybody would put those out there with their name on them.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Didn't Lilo do a shoot with Terry around that age? 

Boded well for her future for sure.


----------



## lizmil

I just figured out why they all wear costs in 90 degree heat!  How hot is it in he#l where the momma lives?


----------



## V0N1B2

littlerock said:


> The original poster Sara Magi was banned


Thanks littlerock 
I thought maybe I had something goofy with my settings or I was going, erm or already cray cray


----------



## Oryx816

^^ I thought it was because it became a cold day in hell when a gold medal winning decathlete defied Satan and announced to the world "I am Cait".


----------



## Emma150

the photoshoot looks awkward


----------



## kirsten

Kylie's latest snapchat is driving in her Ferrari... Yes while she's driving. Uggh.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I wonder how I'd look inflated and carved up to the max like Kylie...


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Los Angeles (September 8)


----------



## White Orchid

I wish there was a plastic surgeon on board who could tell me where all that stuff she injects into her lips go.  As in, if she continues to do it, and I have no doubt she will, what are the cumulative effects of all that stuff that she gets injected? Where does it go exactly?  Does it pass through her liver, blood stream...I mean how does the body process it?


----------



## lizmil

I wonder if these *celebs* with all the botox and PS will have negative heath effects later on?


----------



## Crystalina

White Orchid said:


> I wish there was a plastic surgeon on board who could tell me where all that stuff she injects into her lips go.  As in, if she continues to do it, and I have no doubt she will, what are the cumulative effects of all that stuff that she gets injected? Where does it go exactly?  Does it pass through her liver, blood stream...I mean how does the body process it?




Great question! I've wondered the same thing!

I hope someone with medical knowledge chimes in!


----------



## Jayne1

I want to know what happens when the demand for overly inflated lips goes out of style&#8230; since everything eventually goes out of style.

Do the lips that have been inflated for 15 years get saggy? The skin has been stretched for so long&#8230; I could be really off base with that thought.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I don't think it goes anywhere? I get my upper lip injected (nobody judge-- I don't get it done to to those extremes, of course. I just do it to make the upper lip and bottom lip more symmetrical), but I was told that it's basically a sugar and it just dissolves? That's why it wears off with constant lip use (smoking, using straws, kissing, etc) and even in the heat.


----------



## White Orchid

mindy621_xoxo said:


> I don't think it goes anywhere? I get my upper lip injected (nobody judge-- I don't get it done to to those extremes, of course. I just do it to make the upper lip and bottom lip more symmetrical), but I was told that it's basically a sugar and it just dissolves? That's why it wears off with constant lip use (smoking, using straws, kissing, etc) and even in the heat.




Sorry but didn't you ask before hand?  I mean weren't/aren't you in the least bit curious?  You can't say it goes anywhere, lol.  It's there, it's in your body.  It either has to be stored somewhere or released somehow, no?  And if it's "just sugar", lol, sorry but that just made me chuckle, then why can't pregnant women do it?  Surely that in itself suggests there is some (?) harm in it?  To me it suggests (though I have no idea) that it is passed through the blood stream.


I would seriously be petrified.  The body is always going to attack something foreign, I would think, so yeah, how does it react to a foreign substance being constantly injected into it???


----------



## Jikena

Hmmmm I couldn't find anything on the subject on Google. I feel stupid for not knowing but I've never been interested in lip injections or any kind of procedure so... I tried to find where the product was going but I didn't find any info. :/ I want to know as well now lol.

http://www.medicinenet.com/lip_augmentation/page2.htm Found this but that's it.

Btw, a lot of links when I search for "lip injections" on Google are talking about Kylie, or have a picture of her.


----------



## Oryx816

My husband is a physician so I just asked him.  Here is his reply.

Juvederm like all fillers is hyaluronic acid, a natural component of connective tissue. It eventually is absorbed by your body and disappears.

It is naturally made in the body, breaks down and is replaced. The injections are just a big load of same.


----------



## Oryx816

As for Botox:

It is the neurotoxin made by the botulism bacteria and it is injected in low concentration and it eventually breaks down and disappears. That is why they are regarded as the doctors' annuity as you have to keep repeating them for life.


----------



## stylemepretty

Did her boobs get bigger?


----------



## AECornell

lovemysavior said:


> we are given one body and are given the choice to guard it and protect it as a priceless gift. Too bad she was never taught that.  She will never have a priceless gift to offer her future husband that not everyone in the world has already seen or will see soon.


----------



## ByeKitty

What is this priceless gift idea? Surely Kylie is not living for any future husband she may have (fingers crossed it's not sleazy Tyga), and neither am I.


----------



## Oryx816

ByeKitty said:


> What is this priceless gift idea? Surely Kylie is not living for any future husband she may have (fingers crossed it's not sleazy Tyga), and neither am I.




+1
Men usually don't have a priceless gift to provide their wives either.  This idea reduces a woman's worth to her vagina instead of her intellect or overall unique self.


----------



## sabrunka

stylemepretty said:


> Did her boobs get bigger?



Earlier in the thread, I thought they were real, then thought they were fake because of how they sat in that one dress she wore (forgot what the event was), and then I went back to thinking they're real as they don't look fake in many photos, which makes me feel that she uses make up or really good push ups to give the illusion that they're bigger, soooo... I don't think they got bigger lol it's probably an illusion.


----------



## lucifers

kylie is morphing into black chyna


----------



## berrydiva

byekitty said:


> what is this priceless gift idea? Surely kylie is not living for any future husband she may have (fingers crossed it's not sleazy tyga), and neither am i.


+1.


----------



## Fran0421

stylemepretty said:


> Did her boobs get bigger?


 
I was thinking that too 



lucifers said:


> kylie is morphing into black chyna



She so is hahahha


----------



## Coach Lover Too

This quote from that article speaks volumes doesn't it?

Actually I do not want to be 18-year-old. I wish I was 17 until the end  of his life, does not want to grow up. *So wish I could be forever young  and enjoy it, but my way of life made me grow up faster.*


----------



## schadenfreude

ByeKitty said:


> What is this priceless gift idea? Surely Kylie is not living for any future husband she may have (fingers crossed it's not sleazy Tyga), and neither am I.



Seriously. It makes me cringe. Are we back in the 1800s?


----------



## mcb100

I certainly hope this isn't true.


http://www.realcoolvideos.com/kylie-jenner-pregnant


http://hollywoodlife.com/2015/08/19...gnant-kourtney-khloe-kardashian-intervention/


But I really don't think it is. The whole page looks fake, to me. It has to be fake.


----------



## schadenfreude

White Orchid said:


> I wish there was a plastic surgeon on board who could tell me where all that stuff she injects into her lips go.  As in, if she continues to do it, and I have no doubt she will, what are the cumulative effects of all that stuff that she gets injected? Where does it go exactly?  Does it pass through her liver, blood stream...I mean how does the body process it?





Jayne1 said:


> I want to know what happens when the demand for overly inflated lips goes out of style since everything eventually goes out of style.
> 
> Do the lips that have been inflated for 15 years get saggy? The skin has been stretched for so long I could be really off base with that thought.





mindy621_xoxo said:


> I don't think it goes anywhere? I get my upper lip injected (nobody judge-- I don't get it done to to those extremes, of course. I just do it to make the upper lip and bottom lip more symmetrical), but I was told that it's basically a sugar and it just dissolves? That's why it wears off with constant lip use (smoking, using straws, kissing, etc) and even in the heat.



Most fillers are made of hyaluronic acid, which is present in the body naturally (mostly in skin, but also in cartilage and vitreous humor). Long-lasting fillers may add an additional chemical to stabilize the HA and slow its breakdown. HA is degraded locally in the skin by naturally occurring hyaluronidase enzymes and by free radical degradation. Once it's broken down into small enough molecules, it enters the bloodstream and is excreted via the kidneys and liver. Note that the breakdown process is identical to what's happening in normal skin as it maintains itself so it's not like it's taxing or damaging to the kidneys or liver. 

As for long term use, yeah, the stuff dissolves but the actual physical act of injection and local trauma to the skin provokes an inflammatory response which eventually results in collagen deposition (scar). So even after the stuff dissolves you have a permanently slightly plumped area because of the scar. You do these injections regularly for years and that scar will get bigger. Sometimes that's a good thing, you can get by on less frequent injections. (Sometimes, if there is an exuberant inflammatory reaction, people get big lumps, which can often only be treated with steroid injections or surgical removal.) So I don't think the lips would ever get "saggy" per se if someone stopped using fillers, because of the scar.


----------



## NYCBelle

stylemepretty said:


> Did her boobs get bigger?



def boob job


----------



## mrsinsyder

ByeKitty said:


> What is this priceless gift idea? Surely Kylie is not living for any future husband she may have (fingers crossed it's not sleazy Tyga), and neither am I.



SIut shaming...


----------



## Jayne1

schadenfreude said:


> Most fillers are made of hyaluronic acid, which is present in the body naturally (mostly in skin, but also in cartilage and vitreous humor). Long-lasting fillers may add an additional chemical to stabilize the HA and slow its breakdown. HA is degraded locally in the skin by naturally occurring hyaluronidase enzymes and by free radical degradation. Once it's broken down into small enough molecules, it enters the bloodstream and is excreted via the kidneys and liver. Note that the breakdown process is identical to what's happening in normal skin as it maintains itself so it's not like it's taxing or damaging to the kidneys or liver.
> 
> As for long term use, yeah, the stuff dissolves but the actual physical act of injection and local trauma to the skin provokes an inflammatory response which eventually results in collagen deposition (scar). So even after the stuff dissolves you have a permanently slightly plumped area because of the scar. You do these injections regularly for years and that scar will get bigger. Sometimes that's a good thing, you can get by on less frequent injections. (Sometimes, if there is an exuberant inflammatory reaction, people get big lumps, which can often only be treated with steroid injections or surgical removal.) So I don't think the lips would ever get "saggy" per se if someone stopped using fillers, because of the scar.



Interesting - thanks!


----------



## qudz104

I wish we knew why she wants to be this hyper sexual symbol at such a young age. If only somebody told her to enjoy this time and save the sensuality for when she's a little older. Id hate to have grown up so quickly.


----------



## ByeKitty

schadenfreude said:


> Most fillers are made of hyaluronic acid, which is present in the body naturally (mostly in skin, but also in cartilage and vitreous humor). Long-lasting fillers may add an additional chemical to stabilize the HA and slow its breakdown. HA is degraded locally in the skin by naturally occurring hyaluronidase enzymes and by free radical degradation. Once it's broken down into small enough molecules, it enters the bloodstream and is excreted via the kidneys and liver. Note that the breakdown process is identical to what's happening in normal skin as it maintains itself so it's not like it's taxing or damaging to the kidneys or liver.
> 
> As for long term use, yeah, the stuff dissolves but the actual physical act of injection and local trauma to the skin provokes an inflammatory response which eventually results in collagen deposition (scar). So even after the stuff dissolves you have a permanently slightly plumped area because of the scar. You do these injections regularly for years and that scar will get bigger. Sometimes that's a good thing, you can get by on less frequent injections. (Sometimes, if there is an exuberant inflammatory reaction, people get big lumps, which can often only be treated with steroid injections or surgical removal.) So I don't think the lips would ever get "saggy" per se if someone stopped using fillers, because of the scar.



My lips hurt reading this!


----------



## SpeedyJC

qudz104 said:


> I wish we knew why she wants to be this hyper sexual symbol at such a young age. If only somebody told her to enjoy this time and save the sensuality for when she's a little older. Id hate to have grown up so quickly.


 
She learned it from her family. We all know her sister became famous from a sex tape not because of any true talent. Kylie learned from a young age exactly what keeps her family famous and that's exactly what she is doing and its been working for her.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Oryx816 said:


> +1
> Men usually don't have a priceless gift to provide their wives either.  This idea reduces a woman's worth to her vagina instead of her intellect or overall unique self.




Totally agree with this.


----------



## chowlover2

qudz104 said:


> I wish we knew why she wants to be this hyper sexual symbol at such a young age. If only somebody told her to enjoy this time and save the sensuality for when she's a little older. Id hate to have grown up so quickly.




I totally agree, she'll never get those years back, so sad she's not enjoying them.


----------



## bisousx

How do we know she is not enjoying her youth, exactly?

I'm not trying to be pro-Kylie here, but I sure as sh!t would be enjoying my youth if I had a Lambo, all eyes on me and no worries at her age. 100%.


----------



## ByeKitty

bisousx said:


> How do we know she is not enjoying her youth, exactly?
> 
> I'm not trying to be pro-Kylie here, but I sure as sh!t would be enjoying my youth if I had a Lambo, all eyes on me and no worries at her age. 100%.



I think people mean that she's growing up too fast... A hurried attempt to try to become what she thinks is mature. 

I'm not going to blame her for that though. I absolutely hated being a kid, having to play outside, being talked down upon... things like that.


----------



## whimsic

ByeKitty said:


> I think people mean that she's growing up too fast... A hurried attempt to try to become what she thinks is mature.
> 
> I'm not going to blame her for that though. I absolutely hated being a kid, having to play outside, being talked down upon... things like that.



Not blaming her either. Cartier, Hermes, a Ferrari, lots of travel, and an older boyfriend, and no parental supervision. What is not to enjoy? This is a kid's dream. She may (or may not) regret it later, but she's living the moment and I'm sure a lot of teenagers envy her.


----------



## Queenpixie




----------



## Lounorada

Those inflated lips look painful.


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

Queenpixie said:


>


 Two different people.....lol


----------



## redney

Sad.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

The only difference I really see is in the lips. 

Maybe the jaw, but that could be due to weight loss / getting older. I know when I gain the slightest bit of weight, I can really see it in my face and jaw line. [emoji17]


----------



## dangerouscurves

The jaw and the chin were shaved and the nose as well. Then the lips for sure.


----------



## kateincali

Queenpixie said:


>




The lips are too much, but overall she looks much better IMO


----------



## Coach Lover Too

One pic she looks 15, the other pic she looks 30. I dunno anyone that would want to age themselves 15 years on purpose.


----------



## redney

Coach Lover Too said:


> One pic she looks 15, the other pic she looks 30. I dunno anyone that would want to age themselves 15 years on purpose.



She literally is trying to keep up with the Kardashians!


----------



## Oryx816

Those lips look like two bratwursts about to explode out of the casing.  

The nose looks better, but she has developed a significantly more mature and porno look.  Too bad she has no guidance in her life.


----------



## janie2002

i never realized how much larger her left side of her face is. yikes


----------



## StopHammertime

Her jaw looks a lot different. She was more round before, now it is definitely inverted triangle. More chin going on.


----------



## NYCBelle

Queenpixie said:


>



she looks like the female gremlin


----------



## Lounorada

NYCBelle said:


> she looks like the female gremlin




That is both horrifying and accurate


----------



## Coach Lover Too

redney said:


> She literally is trying to keep up with the Kardashians!


----------



## luvchnl

Queenpixie said:


>




Seeing all these pictures of her online and one of the things that I notice the most, is how different her eyes look.  She once had hooded eyes with very little lid showing, and now she has lots of lid showing.  Her eyes are completely different!  It's definitely not just makeup.  How is it possible to do this change to the eyes?  I'm not familiar with plastic surgery procedures.  I'm just really fascinated by the changes in her eyes.


----------



## luvchnl




----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She doesn't really look that different to me. She just looks like a ridiculous blown up version of herself. Whereas when I see those side by side shots of Kendall I think wow she looks like a totally different person with totally different features, but the change seemed less noticeable as it was happening because her new features aren't ridiculous.


----------



## labelwhore04

I think she looks like a completely different person. It's not just the lips. Her eyes are different, more pulled back maybe? Her chin looks more chiseled, face looks thinner, eyebrows are more arched. She just looks sooo different. She's changed everything about her face. I think the main thing that makes her look so different is the obvious eyebrow lift. There was a time where she started messing with her lips but she still looked like her old self more or less.


----------



## ashlie

labelwhore04 said:


> I think she looks like a completely different person. It's not just the lips. Her eyes are different, more pulled back maybe? Her chin looks more chiseled, face looks thinner, eyebrows are more arched. She just looks sooo different. She's changed everything about her face.




She definitely puts Botox in between her eye and eyebrow to enhance the arch in her brow. Also to make her eyes look bigger. I think her eyebrows/eye look better actually but the rest...oh god...


----------



## labelwhore04

To be honest i don't blame her for filling her lips, but there was no need to go overboard with it and screw with the rest of her face. She looks like a cartoon character. A little bit of lip filler is all she really needed and i think she would've grown up to be quite pretty.


----------



## ashlie

labelwhore04 said:


> To be honest i don't blame her for filling her lips, but there was no need to go overboard with it and screw with the rest of her face. She looks like a cartoon character. A little bit of lip filler is all she really needed and i think she would've grown up to be quite pretty.



 [emoji106][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Oryx816

luvchnl said:


> Seeing all these pictures of her online and one of the things that I notice the most, is how different her eyes look.  She once had hooded eyes with very little lid showing, and now she has lots of lid showing.  Her eyes are completely different!  It's definitely not just makeup.  How is it possible to do this change to the eyes?  I'm not familiar with plastic surgery procedures.  I'm just really fascinated by the changes in her eyes.




I agree.  The eyes do look different.  I believe she had a blepharoplasty.  Her eyes were more hooded and smaller.  The nose and chin area are completely different as well.  Not to speak of the lips!  Contouring indeed....

I hate how they act like they didn't have any work done.  Not that they particularly look good but let's face it, this clan looked like a tribe of orange garden gnomes and greasy hobbits when they first came on the scene and now their PR team gets articles written about their "natural curves and assets".  Poppycock!  News flash:  we have pictures to prove that Kim used to look like Jafar from Aladdin.  Ugh.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Every time I see a photo of Tyga, I can't help but think of Donkey from Shrek.


----------



## Oryx816

labelwhore04 said:


> To be honest i don't blame her for filling her lips, but there was no need to go overboard with it and screw with the rest of her face. She looks like a cartoon character. A little bit of lip filler is all she really needed and i think she would've grown up to be quite pretty.




True enough, but pretty doesn't cut it when you have no talent or education.  How is she going to marry a rich guy if she is a cashier at Target?  PMK wants that cash rolling in at any cost.  Self esteem be damned!


----------



## Oryx816

Vanilla Bean said:


> Every time I see a photo of Tyga, I can't help but think of Donkey from Shrek.




I would rather date Donkey at least he is a wit, as opposed to a half wit. 

And cuter to boot....


----------



## V0N1B2

luvchnl said:


> Seeing all these pictures of her online and one of the things that I notice the most, is how different her eyes look.  She once had hooded eyes with very little lid showing, and now she has lots of lid showing.  Her eyes are completely different!  It's definitely not just makeup.  How is it possible to do this change to the eyes?  I'm not familiar with plastic surgery procedures.  I'm just really fascinated by the changes in her eyes.


It's the Botox that lifts the brows and opens the eyes up a little. It's amazing for a 48 year old woman () but unnecessary for an 18 year old - or 16/17 when she first had it done.

The thing that gets me with her especially, is the full stage makeup. So.much.makeup!  To just "hang out" at home and take selfies. It's at the point where it's not even makeup - it's a mask. 
The eyes, the kontouring, the overdrawn brows and lips...


----------



## whimsic

Vanilla Bean said:


> Every time I see a photo of Tyga, I can't help but think of Donkey from Shrek.



*dead*


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

luvchnl said:


> Seeing all these pictures of her online and one of the things that I notice the most, is how different her eyes look.  She once had hooded eyes with very little lid showing, and now she has lots of lid showing.  Her eyes are completely different!  It's definitely not just makeup.  How is it possible to do this change to the eyes?  I'm not familiar with plastic surgery procedures.  I'm just really fascinated by the changes in her eyes.




I def see it now! Whoa. I thought it was just makeup but I don't think it is either!


----------



## ByeKitty

V0N1B2 said:


> It's the Botox that lifts the brows and opens the eyes up a little. It's amazing for a 48 year old woman () but unnecessary for an 18 year old - or 16/17 when she first had it done.
> 
> The thing that gets me with her especially, is the full stage makeup. So.much.makeup!  To just "hang out" at home and take selfies. It's at the point where it's not even makeup - it's a mask.
> The eyes, the kontouring, the overdrawn brows and lips...



This is what it looks like to me, too!


----------



## lanasyogamama

ashlie said:


> She definitely puts Botox in between her eye and eyebrow to enhance the arch in her brow. Also to make her eyes look bigger. I think her eyebrows/eye look better actually but the rest...oh god...




I agree, and I think Taylor Swift has done the same thing to open up her eyes. 

These Kardashians sure hate nasal labial folds.


----------



## Jayne1

lanasyogamama said:


> I agree, and I think Taylor Swift has done the same thing to open up her eyes.



I think Swift did more than a little botox. Too much botex in the forhead lowers the brow, not raise it and Swift's eyes are very open now. Bet she had a brow lift.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Jayne1 said:


> I think Swift did more than a little botox. Too much botex in the forhead lowers the brow, not raise it and Swift's eyes are very open now. Bet she had a brow lift.



I'd buy that.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her older sister Kendall Jenner is sure to be spotted strutting down multiple catwalks during New York Fashion Week.

But Kylie Jenner is not to be forgotten.

The 18-year-old reality TV star stole some of the spotlight on Thursday, putting her taut tummy on display as she and her beau Tyga, 25, shopped at the Westfield mall in Topanga, California.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ggings-hits-mall-beau-Tyga.html#ixzz3lOPtR4TU


----------



## Antonia

*Workout clothes and a Birkin seems like an odd pairing to me-lol!  It would have looked better with a Balenciaga. *


----------



## chocolatechippy

Vanilla Bean said:


> Every time I see a photo of Tyga, I can't help but think of Donkey from Shrek.


----------



## kirsten

She's turned into Khloe with the workout outfits.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Queenpixie said:


>



Looking at these pictures... Her eyes don't look that different to me surgery wise, I think it's the stacked lashes and makeup that makes the biggest difference, and she's definitely filling in her brows thicker, but it's the chin that gets me! The lips and the chin look surgically different. Her brows do look lifted though! I think a brow lift is possible. I mean I don't blame her, I think her eyes are really pretty, and your chin and profile of your face makes a huge difference to your appearance. The only thing I don't like are her lips. It's too much.


----------



## AEGIS

i felt disgusted looking at her insta page recently
idk why i even went on it
the post where she said that she wore lilly lashes....she looks so overdone and then i go to the lilly lash page and all of these girls look SO overdone and plasitc


----------



## kirsten

Her chin looks the same to me. The pic on the right above (Terry Richardson) looks heavily photoshopped to make her chin look smaller. It also looks wonky in that photo.


----------



## myown

^and all those pics are from different angles. everyone looks different turning the face this and that way.



i would never go shopping in work-out clothes. I was just recently in florida, a lot of people did. It looks ridiculous on them and on her.


----------



## Oryx816

myown said:


> ^and all those pics are from different angles. everyone looks different turning the face this and that way.
> 
> 
> 
> i would never go shopping in work-out clothes. I was just recently in florida, a lot of people did. It looks ridiculous on them and on her.




Floridians have lost all civility when it comes to clothes.  Comfort is the name of the game.  When I first moved there (originally from NYC), my real estate agent showed up in flip flops and shorts and I thought she was nuts.  I later realized lots of people run around like that even while at work.  If it is too cold (in the 60s or 70s) then they dress like Sue Sylvester for something a bit cozier.  It must be the heat.

Still, I love Florida.


----------



## VickyB

Stop with the hair touching!!!!


----------



## UNIMV

myown said:


> i would never go shopping in work-out clothes. I was just recently in florida, a lot of people did. It looks ridiculous on them and on her.




Florida is its own special place lol Here in Miami the women go to the supermarket and mall dressed to the nines, talking full make-up, tight clothing and stilletos. You get a couple with the workout clothes but then they start to look out of place when the women next to them look like they're ready to go to the club


----------



## Dallas_Girl

In Dallas, it's super trendy to wear workout clothes or turn tights into pants. I don't get it.


----------



## Oryx816

UNIMV said:


> Florida is its own special place lol Here in Miami the women go to the supermarket and mall dressed to the nines, talking full make-up, tight clothing and stilletos. You get a couple with the workout clothes but then they start to look out of place when the women next to them look like they're ready to go to the club




Lol!  True.  Miami is insane that way.  I live in Asia now and I have literally seen people on several occasions shopping in the mall in sequined gowns.....wtf!?


----------



## Queenpixie

ok I see it..


----------



## Blueberry

I think Kylie is bipolar.


----------



## schadenfreude

I actually really like the leggings and sneakers from the shopping pics, but her hair... it really took a beating going that light. Her natural hair up top looks trashed.


----------



## Jayne1

Oryx816 said:


> Floridians have lost all civility when it comes to clothes.  Comfort is the name of the game.  When I first moved there (originally from NYC), my real estate agent showed up in flip flops and shorts and I thought she was nuts.  I later realized lots of people run around like that even while at work.  If it is too cold (in the 60s or 70s) then they dress like Sue Sylvester for something a bit cozier.  It must be the heat.
> 
> Still, I love Florida.



Flip flops and shorts?  I would hate that.  It almost feels disrespectful to the clients.

I guess you get used to it though.


----------



## Jayne1

kirsten said:


> Her chin looks the same to me. The pic on the right above (Terry Richardson) looks heavily photoshopped to make her chin look smaller. It also looks wonky in that photo.
> 
> View attachment 3124466



The last picture from this gird is from a couple of years ago and Kylie is constantly evolving.  They need to keep adding photos, so I included a recent one.  lol


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Her chin/jawline difference could be the gaining and losing of weight and getting older. It does not look different to me.


----------



## NYCBelle

luvchnl said:


> Seeing all these pictures of her online and one of the things that I notice the most, is how different her eyes look.  She once had hooded eyes with very little lid showing, and now she has lots of lid showing.  Her eyes are completely different!  It's definitely not just makeup.  How is it possible to do this change to the eyes?  I'm not familiar with plastic surgery procedures.  I'm just really fascinated by the changes in her eyes.



maybe weighed down by the lashes? she def has botox or filler to lift up her brows


----------



## NYCBelle

labelwhore04 said:


> To be honest i don't blame her for filling her lips, but there was no need to go overboard with it and screw with the rest of her face. She looks like a cartoon character. A little bit of lip filler is all she really needed and i think she would've grown up to be quite pretty.



exactly


----------



## NYCBelle

VickyB said:


> Stop with the hair touching!!!!



ugh so many IG girls do that it drives me nuts


----------



## White Orchid

Thank you, appreciate the detail you went into.  I do question some of your points, especially in regards to whether it's taxing to the liver or not, but I guess this isn't the place to discuss it further.  But yeah, thanks!



schadenfreude said:


> Most fillers are made of hyaluronic acid, which is present in the body naturally (mostly in skin, but also in cartilage and vitreous humor). Long-lasting fillers may add an additional chemical to stabilize the HA and slow its breakdown. HA is degraded locally in the skin by naturally occurring hyaluronidase enzymes and by free radical degradation. Once it's broken down into small enough molecules, it enters the bloodstream and is excreted via the kidneys and liver. Note that the breakdown process is identical to what's happening in normal skin as it maintains itself so it's not like it's taxing or damaging to the kidneys or liver.
> 
> As for long term use, yeah, the stuff dissolves but the actual physical act of injection and local trauma to the skin provokes an inflammatory response which eventually results in collagen deposition (scar). So even after the stuff dissolves you have a permanently slightly plumped area because of the scar. You do these injections regularly for years and that scar will get bigger. Sometimes that's a good thing, you can get by on less frequent injections. (Sometimes, if there is an exuberant inflammatory reaction, people get big lumps, which can often only be treated with steroid injections or surgical removal.) So I don't think the lips would ever get "saggy" per se if someone stopped using fillers, because of the scar.


----------



## berrydiva

I run errands in my workout clothes all the time...that includes shopping. I'm busy and don't always have time to change...part of the reason for beasting is so I look good in my clothes, that includes workout clothes. Bad body chicks can seethe.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I run errands in my workout clothes all the time...that includes shopping. I'm busy and don't always have time to change...part of the reason for beasting is so I look good in my clothes, that includes workout clothes. *Bad body chicks can seethe*.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner stepped out in her second sporty bra-top and leggings outfit on Thursday in Calabasas.

This time the 18-year-old reality starlet opted for a navy Superdry twinset, which showcased her taut tummy.

The newly blonde millennial paired her oddly-timed athletic-wear with white trainers and a brown leather baguette.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-1600-daily-beauty-regimen.html#ixzz3lTjKcgXO


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The sticker is still on her pants?


----------



## CherryKitty

The lips used to look nice, before she went overboard. I would likely have fillers too if I had think lips, which thankfully I don't. But now they're so painfully inflated it's cartoon-like... oh Kylie.


----------



## ByeKitty

...a brown leather baguette?!


----------



## ByeKitty

CherryKitty said:


> The lips used to look nice, before she went overboard. I would likely have fillers too if I had think lips, which thankfully I don't. But now they're so painfully inflated it's cartoon-like... oh Kylie.



IDK I appreciate thinner lips too, on some people it looks really pretty. I think once you start injecting it's easy to go overboard, especially because you have to go back every few months to "maintain" them.


----------



## yajaira

I wonder if her lips are just implants i


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

ByeKitty said:


> IDK I appreciate thinner lips too, on some people it looks really pretty. I think once you start injecting it's easy to go overboard, especially because you have to go back every few months to "maintain" them.




Almost always people look best with the features they were born with IMO.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> Her older sister Kendall Jenner is sure to be spotted strutting down multiple catwalks during New York Fashion Week.
> 
> But Kylie Jenner is not to be forgotten.
> 
> The 18-year-old reality TV star stole some of the spotlight on Thursday, putting her taut tummy on display as she and her beau Tyga, 25, shopped at the Westfield mall in Topanga, California.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ggings-hits-mall-beau-Tyga.html#ixzz3lOPtR4TU











kirsten said:


> She's turned into Khloe with the workout outfits.



Next stop butt implants.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Oryx816 said:


> Floridians have lost all civility when it comes to clothes.  Comfort is the name of the game.  When I first moved there (originally from NYC), my real estate agent showed up in flip flops and shorts and I thought she was nuts.  I later realized lots of people run around like that even while at work.  If it is too cold (in the 60s or 70s) then they dress like Sue Sylvester for something a bit cozier.  It must be the heat.
> 
> Still, I love Florida.




Guilty! [emoji13] It's just too hot here for dressing up. I'm always in flip flops, tees, and yoga pants.


----------



## kirsten

Ladybug09 said:


> Next stop butt implants.




She was wearing butt pads for a little while there. Glad she stopped that travesty.


----------



## Sasha2012

They are a couple who certainly enjoy their leisurely daytime dates.

And Kylie Jenner, 18 and Tyga, 25, stopped to refuel at Yang Chow restaurant in Woodland Hills on Friday.

It was an early casual date for the stars who stepped out in matching black outfits.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ulge-leisurely-dinner-date.html#ixzz3lUjm205Y


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall Jenner put her 'model-of-the-moment' reputation to work at Givenchy's debut New York Fashion Week show on Friday.

The 19-year-old showed she's got the edge as she maintained a powerful catwalk at the fashion house's runway show, located on Pier 26 along the Hudson River.

Kendall's expression remained stoic and intense beneath drastically lightened eyebrows during the runway show, which paid homage to the 14th anniversary of September 11.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hing-catwalk-Givenchy-NYFW.html#ixzz3lUsKhTmd


----------



## Encore Hermes

Basic


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> I run errands in my workout clothes all the time...that includes shopping. I'm busy and don't always have time to change...part of the reason for beasting is so I look good in my clothes, that includes workout clothes. Bad body chicks can seethe.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] You're excused because you have a life, a real one [emoji9]


----------



## Queenpixie

omg watch Kendalls walk video 

cant stop laughing.. so awkward.


----------



## Queenpixie

She is seriously good at photoshop.


----------



## Lejic

Queenpixie said:


> She is seriously good at photoshop.




While in general I agree, I can add or lose 10 pounds around my chin area just by where I hold the phone when I take the picture. That area does NOT forgive bad angles but rewards "from above" pictures greatly.


----------



## Humbugged

Kendall at the after party


----------



## Coach Lover Too

At least Kendall has a job, but what is it exactly that Kylie does besides take tons of pics like Kim?? Dr. Evil and Mini Me.


----------



## Jikena

Queenpixie said:


> She is seriously good at photoshop.



That's amazing. As I've sayed before, Kylie is really a catfish. And even if the angle of the picture can give her a less beautiful face (talking about the shape of her face), the brows and the lips are still different. Everything is, actually. On the left picture you see the real her - a 18 year-old little girl.


----------



## Jujuma

Jikena said:


> That's amazing. As I've sayed before, Kylie is really a catfish. And even if the angle of the picture can give her a less beautiful face (talking about the shape of her face), the brows and the lips are still different. Everything is, actually. On the left picture you see the real her - a 18 year-old little girl.




Wait. Isn't that just a picture of her wearing the same top on two different days? One pre"whatever she had done" and one post?


----------



## Queenpixie

Jujuma said:


> Wait. Isn't that just a picture of her wearing the same top on two different days? One pre"whatever she had done" and one post?



no same day. in the yacht.


----------



## charmesh

Queenpixie said:


> no same day. in the yacht.



But even in the photos above of her going to lunch with her little frog her lips look larger. That looks like Kylie's 15yo face.


----------



## whimsic

charmesh said:


> But even in the photos above of her going to lunch with her little frog her lips look larger. That looks like Kylie's 15yo face.



This picture was from their St Bart's vacation.. I thought it was an old pic, so I had to look it up. She really is Katfish.. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-multi-coloured-keyhole-bikini-St-Barts.html


----------



## CobaltBlu

Wow, so her real face looks like her old face. That's nuts!!!


----------



## SpeedyJC

Queenpixie said:


> omg watch Kendalls walk video
> 
> cant stop laughing.. so awkward.



It's so funny seeing Kendall walk with real models.


----------



## labelwhore04

CobaltBlu said:


> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/08/20/07/2B818CD000000578-3203959-image-a-1_1440053394871.jpg
> 
> 
> Wow, so her real face looks like her old face. That's nuts!!!



This doesn't make sense to me. In her snapchat vids(which you can't photoshop or alter), her lips look huge(even without lipstick), but in the above pic it looks like she has any barely lips. Im genuinely confused.


----------



## littlerock

Queenpixie said:


> She is seriously good at photoshop.





CobaltBlu said:


> Wow, so her real face looks like her old face. That's nuts!!!



So wait.. lemme get this straight. It really IS lip liner? 

Bwahahaha.


----------



## labelwhore04

There's some sorcery going on here


----------



## AECornell




----------



## AlbertsLove

She hides her mouth a lot. Those lips are still not as small as her original. She probably has fillers and when they are getting less she makes them look bigger in the instagram pics. That's why she covers her mouth. I bet her lips are all different sizes all the time but she makes sure they always look huge on her instagrM.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

She must be able to do the same thing with her boobs.


----------



## littlerock

Maybe there is a thot filter we don't know about yet. That instantly quadruples the size of everything, butt, lashes, lips... at the push of one button.


----------



## littlerock

And dare I say.. she actually looks good in the pic at the top of the page in CB's post. I mean, I'd wipe a bit more make-up off her face, and get rid of her purple claws, but everything else looks age appropriate.. and good.


----------



## CobaltBlu

It's very confusing.


----------



## Crystalina

Maybe the st Bart's pic is an old pic? Perhaps she wore that same top twice, once before plastic surgery and then again after?


----------



## pukasonqo

CobaltBlu said:


> It's very confusing.




yup, i am also very konfused


----------



## Encore Hermes

St. Barts




Daily mail


----------



## SpeedyJC

Kylie's face reminds me of an episode of Steinfeld when Jerry dates a woman and her face changes every time he looks at her.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

There's been candid pics of her before where we've been confused because she looks normal. Hopefully it is mostly makeup and photoshop.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

If it is photoshop that Kylie is doing, it's just as concerning because it clearly she seems to struggle with body dysphoria


----------



## Encore Hermes

2012 Hawaii 
Older, but my guess no photoshop









Zimbio

Pic credit on zimbio
FameFlynet Picture


----------



## Jikena

Encore Hermes said:


> 2012 Hawaii
> Older, but my guess no photoshop
> www4.pictures.zimbio.com/fp/Jenner+Family+Relaxes+Hawaii+JYuNLgCVhpVx.jpg
> www2.pictures.zimbio.com/fp/Jenner+Family+Relaxes+Hawaii+XXM3KX27pC7x.jpg
> Zimbio
> 
> Pic credit on zimbio
> FameFlynet Picture



Never realized her lips were so thin. OK maybe lips fillers were a good idea... but she went overboard with it.


----------



## Jujuma

Crystalina said:


> Maybe the st Bart's pic is an old pic? Perhaps she wore that same top twice, once before plastic surgery and then again after?




That's what I thought/think/posted. If it is makeup/Photoshop her whole day must be spent putting makeup on! And what about her body? In some pictures she has that rounder baby fat, but not fat-just softer, look.


----------



## mcb100

I wouldn't put it past her to have surgery done at a young age, but I think part of it in these last three years that we're seeing her, (ages 16-18), is that she is becoming acutely more aware of her appearance, more involved in looking sexy and taking photographs of herself and basically much more aware of how she looks....In the photo above from 2012, she was comfortable going outside without wearing much makeup on at all. Now we only ever see her dolled up even when she's just in the comfort of her own house.
  I agree, I hope she does not develop Body Dsymorphic Disorder, because being in the public eye constantly & being photographed a lot, it seems like it would be an easy thing for a celebrity or reality TV star to get.


----------



## kirsten

On her snapchats she is without makeup (removing it) and her lips are still huge and look so painful and swollen without lipstick. She can't be photoshopping her lips for a video. I think she got them injected again after her St Barths trip.


----------



## CobaltBlu

kirsten said:


> On her snapchats she is without makeup (removing it) and her lips are still huge and look so painful and swollen without lipstick. She can't be photoshopping her lips for a video. I think she got them injected again after her St Barths trip.



bb..bbb...but....


----------



## StopHammertime

CobaltBlu said:


> bb..bbb...but....




There there dear. We are all confused here ! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lounorada

kirsten said:


> On her snapchats she is without makeup (removing it) and her lips are still huge and look so painful and swollen without lipstick. She can't be photoshopping her lips for a video. I think she got them injected again after her St Barths trip.




I agree.


----------



## Lounorada

She definitely is getting her lips injected with fillers or whatever, but she is also photoshopping them to look different to how they look in real life. She's also using photoshop to change her facial features.
This is another picture from the same day as the ones already posted in St. Barts (Aug 19)...





and another one from two days before in St. Barts (Aug 17), no makeup... her lips look uncomfortable:




tumblr


----------



## CobaltBlu

is she suctioning them or something? I mean, what the heck is the explanation for this mess?


----------



## veyda

I do think she uses one of those  lip plunger devices.


----------



## berrydiva

She's already admitted to getting them injected. Why are you guys wondering if she uses a suctioning device?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Queenpixie said:


> omg watch Kendalls walk video
> 
> cant stop laughing.. so awkward.



omg it's terrible!!!!


----------



## Nathalya

Where can I see this video


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Nathalya said:


> Where can I see this video




It's in the daily mail article that was posted a few pages back.


----------



## Antonia

*I watched the video and honestly didn't see anything wrong with her walk.  But I did see that poor Candace Swanpoele (sp?) actually FELL at the same Givenchy show.  *


----------



## VickyB

CobaltBlu said:


> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/08/20/07/2B818CD000000578-3203959-image-a-1_1440053394871.jpg
> 
> 
> Wow, so her real face looks like her old face. That's nuts!!!



Double WOW! I am totally confused now!!! Has she done nothing major then to her face????


----------



## Dallas_Girl

I saw the video and yeah Kendall stomps and doesn't glide like the other models. Her walk isn't as smooth or fluid.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Dallas_Girl said:


> I saw the video and yeah Kendall stomps and doesn't glide like the other models. Her walk isn't as smooth or fluid.



Exactly lol.


----------



## Encore Hermes

stomp.........stomp...........stomp...........stomp
I feel the heaviness watching her.


----------



## Bentley1

I'm embarrassed just watching her, she looks like such a poser on the runway. That scowl is comical & don't even get me started on her stomping.


----------



## Queenpixie

Encore Hermes said:


> 2012 Hawaii
> Older, but my guess no photoshop
> www4.pictures.zimbio.com/fp/Jenner+Family+Relaxes+Hawaii+JYuNLgCVhpVx.jpg
> www2.pictures.zimbio.com/fp/Jenner+Family+Relaxes+Hawaii+XXM3KX27pC7x.jpg
> Zimbio
> 
> Pic credit on zimbio
> FameFlynet Picture



Wow she has the kardashian gene... she grew thighs as well!


----------



## Queenpixie

Encore Hermes said:


> stomp.........stomp...........stomp...........stomp
> I feel the heaviness watching her.
> i.giphy.com/3oEdv9X8ZwPsB1nh6g.gif



its the arms posing that gets me 

so unnatural.. when models just do it easily.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner and boyfriend Tyga were some of the many celebrities at the front row for Alexander Wang's New York Fashion Week show.

The 25-year-old rapper flashed his diamond and gold grillz as he sat beside his famous 18-year-old girlfriend at the star-studded show on Saturday.

Wang's edgy style has long been a favorite of stylish celebrities, and they came out in force to show their support for his spring summer 2016 collection.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ang-s-NY-Fashion-Week-show.html#ixzz3lbYkfMNW


----------



## FreeSpirit71

This pair...honestly cannot "WTF" enough.  Mess - both of them.


----------



## myown

oh my god. what the?!


----------



## Oryx816

FreeSpirit71 said:


> This pair...honestly cannot "WTF" enough.  Mess - both of them.




I was sitting here thinking the very same.  I am nauseous.


----------



## CobaltBlu

is this performance art, too?


----------



## Jikena

My god those pictures. Tyga is disgusting. The first pic especially makes me feel uncomfortable. Kylie looks like a little shy girl next to him on this one.


----------



## Sasha2012

Famed for pushing the boundaries with her sartorial tastes, its hardly surprising Kylie Jenner - once again - served up quite the revealing display during a night out on Saturday.

The 18-year-old sister of Kim Kardashian proudly drew attention to her ample cleavage and flashed an extreme amount of sideboob as she headed to New Yorks Game nightclub with boyfriend Tyga.

Turning heads as she passed by, the reality TV star wowed in a plunging grey body and black skintight jeans, while standing tall in strappy heels.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...yfriend-Tyga-fun-night-NYC.html#ixzz3lbhTgEDZ


----------



## VickyB

Tyga looks like a pimp with his favorite trick.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> She's already admitted to getting them injected. Why are you guys wondering if she uses a suctioning device?



Exactly.


----------



## Lounorada

Dallas_Girl said:


> I saw the video and yeah Kendall stomps and doesn't glide like the other models. Her walk isn't as smooth or fluid.



Yep, perfect description. She stomps along and it almost looks like she's pulling heavy weights along behind her. 
She has a dreadful 'walk'.


----------



## Oryx816

^ Clydesdale


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie Jenner and boyfriend Tyga were some of the many celebrities at the front row for Alexander Wang's New York Fashion Week show.
> 
> 
> 
> The 25-year-old rapper flashed his diamond and gold grillz as he sat beside his famous 18-year-old girlfriend at the star-studded show on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> Wang's edgy style has long been a favorite of stylish celebrities, and they came out in force to show their support for his spring summer 2016 collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ang-s-NY-Fashion-Week-show.html#ixzz3lbYkfMNW




Train wreck and her driver. SMGDH.


----------



## ophousewife

Somebody please kick Tyga in the teeth.  Preferably when he's wearing his ridiculous grill.  I swear if that man's life had a face I'd punch it.


----------



## bag-princess

dangerouscurves said:


> Train wreck and her driver. SMGDH.





yep!!!  were they in the front row??  i honestly can understand why some people have said if they knew kim was at a show they would not bother going.  it would be the same for kylie and her idiot boyfriend for me.  i would not want to be anywhere near them!


----------



## Hermes4evah

VickyB said:


> Tyga looks like a pimp with his favorite trick.




He is gross.


----------



## starsandbucks

I love what Kylie wore to the Alexander Wang show. Very cute. 

Can you imagine working your butt off in fashion and having a legitimate career in the business only to get a seat at a show behind #^!* Tyga who gets to sit front row??? Ugh, he's such a fool.


----------



## Lounorada

Oryx816 said:


> ^ Clydesdale


 
:lolots: 
Aww...I find Clydesdales are much better looking than Kendull. They have a much more graceful walk than she does too.


----------



## shiny_things

Tyga and Kim suffer from the same disease that makes them unable to close their mouths.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

I think I should have been given front row seats to Alexander wang's show. Makes about as much sense at Tyga [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## blackkitty4378

shiny_things said:


> Tyga and Kim suffer from the same disease that makes them unable to close their mouths.



Lol, I'm starting to think they could have TMJ.

http://www.webmd.com/oral-health/guide/temporomandibular-disorders-tmd


----------



## terebina786

Ew he's so gross. I threw up a little in my mouth.


----------



## kirsten

Mouth breather


----------



## Sarni

He really is the grossest "man" I have ever seen! Ewwwww


----------



## lp640

Someone pass me the sick bucket.
He is repulsive.


----------



## Crystalina

Kylie Jenner looks like a hooker and Tyga looks like he's missing a chromosome.

Does he ever shut his mouth.

Kylie must be REALLY INSECURE to stay with that guy.


----------



## CobaltBlu

berrydiva said:


> She's already admitted to getting them injected. Why are you guys wondering if she uses a suctioning device?



because they go up and down apparently in the same couple of days. Its...inflategate!!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

CobaltBlu said:


> because they go up and down apparently in the same couple of days. Its...inflategate!!




She probably does injections AND those suction things for inbetween injections, when her lips are deflating and needs a quick fix until she can get to the doctor.


----------



## nastasja

Sarni said:


> He really is the grossest "man" I have ever seen! Ewwwww




There really is no possible way he could be anymore unattractive.


----------



## Caz71

Sasha2012 said:


> Famed for pushing the boundaries with her sartorial tastes, its hardly surprising Kylie Jenner - once again - served up quite the revealing display during a night out on Saturday.
> 
> The 18-year-old sister of Kim Kardashian proudly drew attention to her ample cleavage and flashed an extreme amount of sideboob as she headed to New Yorks Game nightclub with boyfriend Tyga.
> 
> Turning heads as she passed by, the reality TV star wowed in a plunging grey body and black skintight jeans, while standing tall in strappy heels.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...yfriend-Tyga-fun-night-NYC.html#ixzz3lbhTgEDZ



Kylie looks so much like Khloe here!!


----------



## whimsic

Encore Hermes said:


> stomp.........stomp...........stomp...........stomp
> I feel the heaviness watching her.
> i.giphy.com/3oEdv9X8ZwPsB1nh6g.gif



I'm a little embarrassed for her. This reminded me of Zoolander.


----------



## Sasha2012

She can occasionally miss the mark with rather unflattering high fashion looks.

But Kim Kardashian was radiant when she stepped out in NYC on Sunday, wowing in a skintight beige maxi dress while joined by sister Kylie Jenner, who nearly suffered a wardrobe malfunction.

The 34-year-old reality star highlighted her blossoming baby bump in the flattering number, paired with a silky cream-coloured kimono-style cardigan. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...owly-avoids-Marilyn-moment.html#ixzz3lfQLLEL7


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

They look good for them. Can someone ID Kylie's blue boots? 

Edit: Nevemind I found them. They're Christian Dior in case anyone else was wondering. They're more of a gray.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Prabal Gurung Spring 2016 during New York Fashion Week: The Shows at The Arc, Skylight at Moynihan Station on September 13, 2015 in New York City.


----------



## NicolesCloset

I  actually like her outfit. She is carying the look well. I think


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Diane von Furstenberg S/S 2016


----------



## blackkitty4378

Kendall looks amazing in the last photo! I love Kylie's last look, too.


----------



## Bag*Snob

First time I noticed Kendall has a nip pierced.


----------



## AEGIS

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> Diane von Furstenberg S/S 2016




Gigi and Kendall look awful...like they're on drugs
They look good on the runway from what I saw. DVF just seems to book all th young hot models.


----------



## trustlove

I love Kylie's outfit. She looks great in it.


----------



## nastasja

Bag*Snob said:


> First time I noticed Kendall has a nip pierced.




Never knew this either. I'm rather surprised.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Can't believe how much Kylie now looks like Kim. I mean I assume they share the same surgeons.


----------



## Oryx816

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Can't believe how much Kylie now looks like Kim. I mean I assume they share the same surgeons.




Yes.  I can't imagine that is going down well with Kim.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Can't believe how much Kylie now looks like Kim. I mean I assume they share the same surgeons.




It's Family Package Deal.


----------



## ByeKitty

Kendall is so pretty.... Don't get me started on Kylie.


----------



## poopsie

They each need their own thread at this point


----------



## Jikena

I just realized that blonde Kylie looks like the Olsen sisters. To me. But I haven't seen their faces in years so... I don't know if it's still the case.


----------



## whimsic

AEGIS said:


> Gigi and Kendall look awful...like they're on drugs
> They look good on the runway from what I saw. DVF just seems to book all th young hot models.


 
They all look awful!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think whoever did the makeup at DvF needs a talking to. Very badly done, it looks greasy/clammy.


----------



## sabrunka

Jikena said:


> I just realized that blonde Kylie looks like the Olsen sisters. To me. But I haven't seen their faces in years so... I don't know if it's still the case.



Lol, oh dear no, she doesn't look anything like the Olsen twins.  I know that we say Kylie looks way older than she actually is, but if you look at the Olsen's, oh my, they look wrinkly, old and disheveled.  Kylie looks much better than either of them!



On a side note, I like the looks done for DVF, and I think Kendall looks amazing!


----------



## AECornell

I agree. I think Kendall and Kylie should have their own separate threads. They're not kids anymore.



poopsie said:


> They each need their own thread at this point


----------



## CoachGirl12

I actually like Kylie's pant suit and her makeup...


----------



## Dallas_Girl

i really like Kendall's look here.


----------



## VickyB

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think whoever did the makeup at DvF needs a talking to. Very badly done, it looks greasy/clammy.



ITA. Plus, I think Kendull looks very manly considering they were going for a very soft feminine look.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

dallas_girl said:


> View attachment 3127915
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really like kendall's look here.


+1


----------



## Jikena

sabrunka said:


> Lol, oh dear no, she doesn't look anything like the Olsen twins.  I know that we say Kylie looks way older than she actually is, but if you look at the Olsen's, oh my, they look wrinkly, old and disheveled.  Kylie looks much better than either of them!
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, I like the looks done for DVF, and I think Kendall looks amazing!



I'm talking about the old Olsen. I haven't seen what they've become now. I just remember how they looked, like, 8 years ago or something. ^^


----------



## guccimamma

i am a little behind the news.

if anyone wrote a song about my daughter, no matter what age....with those disgusting lyrics.

i would put out a contract hit on him. i have no idea how that is done, but i would do my best. i'd probably end up on dateline.


----------



## madeinnyc

Uh Kylie has an app?


----------



## Encore Hermes

madeinnyc said:


> Uh Kylie has an app?



They all launched apps and they aren't free. Or parts aren't. I think Kim's is 2.99 a month


----------



## kirsten

Is Kylie's app how to teach you to katfish?


----------



## NYCBelle

Kendall's streetstyle isn't original at all like the other models...She's styled by Monica Rose for her street style....dumb


----------



## NYCBelle

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> Prabal Gurung Spring 2016 during New York Fashion Week: The Shows at The Arc, Skylight at Moynihan Station on September 13, 2015 in New York City.



Vacant


----------



## Encore Hermes

kirsten said:


> Is Kylie's app how to teach you to katfish?


For 2.99 a month you get this





Media takeout


----------



## NYCBelle

Queenpixie said:


> Wow she has the kardashian gene... she grew thighs as well!



fat transfer


----------



## NYCBelle

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie Jenner and boyfriend Tyga were some of the many celebrities at the front row for Alexander Wang's New York Fashion Week show.
> 
> The 25-year-old rapper flashed his diamond and gold grillz as he sat beside his famous 18-year-old girlfriend at the star-studded show on Saturday.
> 
> Wang's edgy style has long been a favorite of stylish celebrities, and they came out in force to show their support for his spring summer 2016 collection.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ang-s-NY-Fashion-Week-show.html#ixzz3lbYkfMNW



so gross!


----------



## kirsten

Encore Hermes said:


> For 2.99 a month you get this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media takeout




And this!







How to katfish with Kylie!


----------



## TinksDelite

*

*Kyga 2015: As Gross As it Gets?






The  only thing more unappealing, perhaps, than kissing someone who looks  out of their mind while you, yourself, look out of your mind is nibbling  on someone's grill. While it would appear that there's a boog hanging  out of their nose. 

Honestly. It might not get any seedier than this, and if it doesn't, we can thank our lucky stars for that. 

If it does, however? We absolutely wouldn't be surprised ... because this is just gross as hell. 
Read more: http://www.fishwrapper.com/post/201...bite-tyga-pictures-photos-pics/#ixzz3lkVjoN7m 

​


----------



## Sassys

Well, didn't Kim let Kris Hump spit food in her mouth?


----------



## guccimamma

that looks like a scene from the walking dead.


----------



## Bentley1

TinksDelite said:


> *
> 
> *Kyga 2015: As Gross As it Gets?
> 
> cdn-media.fishwrapper.com/2015/09/14/0914-fish-kylie-2.jpg
> The  only thing more unappealing, perhaps, than kissing someone who looks  out of their mind while you, yourself, look out of your mind is nibbling  on someone's grill. While it would appear that there's a boog hanging  out of their nose.
> 
> Honestly. It might not get any seedier than this, and if it doesn't, we can thank our lucky stars for that.
> 
> If it does, however? We absolutely wouldn't be surprised ... because this is just gross as hell.
> Read more: http://www.fishwrapper.com/post/201...bite-tyga-pictures-photos-pics/#ixzz3lkVjoN7m
> 
> ​




Omg, I legit threw up a little. Can you imagine his breath. He is the most repugnant thing to ever walk the face of
The earth. One look at him and my gag reflexes go Into overdrive.


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> Omg, I legit threw up a little. He is the most repugnant thing to ever walk the face of
> The earth. One look at him and my gag reflexes go Into overdrive.


 
 Now you know damn well Lil Wayne is the most repugnant (Craig Mack for the tie)


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> Well, didn't Kim let Kris Hump spit food in her mouth?




Yeah, he also put her nose in his mouth and burped, so there you have it.  They are all repulsive.


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> Yeah, he also put her nose in his mouth and burped, so there you have it.  They are all repulsive.


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> Now you know damn well Lil Wayne is the most repugnant (Craig Mack for the tie)




Lmaooo how could I forget!
I saw Lil Wayne at a gas station once and he was super nice, so maybe I'm a little biased. 
Craig Mack though [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


>




Yes, ma'm. It was in a scene when they went to his house in Minnesota or Montana, wherever he's from. He burped right in her face then giggled like a little school girl.


----------



## bag-princess

Dallas_Girl said:


> View attachment 3127915
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really like Kendall's look here.





so do i!


----------



## Oryx816

Bentley1 said:


> Yes, ma'm. It was in a scene when they went to his house in Minnesota or Montana, wherever he's from. He burped right in her face then giggled like a little school girl.




Ufff...these girls have no self respect or dignity.  Good job Kris!


----------



## VickyB

Sassys said:


> Now you know damn well Lil Wayne is the most repugnant (Craig Mack for the tie)



I'll have to google who this Craig Mack person is!


----------



## VickyB

Encore Hermes said:


> For 2.99 a month you get this
> i2.mediatakeout.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Kylie_Exposed.jpg
> Media takeout



And she and the rest of them will make millions off these damn apps/pay to play websites. Where is the justice? Kris is laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

I love Kylie's suit, I think she pulls the blonde hair off really well. 

Not a fan of the DVF makeup or the looks.


----------



## chowlover2

I'm going to bleach my eyeballs after seeing those pics!


----------



## Crystalina

Kylie is s total train wreck, period.


----------



## AEGIS

what they're doing isn't gross
it's just not something i need to see

and i like them in 1 thread
they do the same amount of nothing


----------



## michie

Whole family needs to be in one thread instead of splicing up the same pics and posting them among 4-5 separate threads. JMO.


----------



## B. Jara

michie said:


> Whole family needs to be in one thread instead of splicing up the same pics and posting them among 4-5 separate threads. JMO.




I agree.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Kylie is advertising for bras now, claiming that's giving her the look.

...She is seen in a simple white tank top as she demonstrates a before and after, revealing the results she gets with a super-padded bra available from a well-known underwear brand.
She plump-limped reality star explains: 'I dont share this with a lot of people, but everyone thinks Ive gotten breast augmentation recently, but I havent,'
'I just use the Bombshell by Victorias Secret. Its life-changing. Ive gotten all my sisters on it and all my friends.' 
'Clearly, its like 10 times bigger - no contouring, no nothing,' she reveals.


----------



## ChanelMommy

guccimamma said:


> that looks like a scene from the walking dead.



Ermergerd. You are right tho.


----------



## Oryx816

mrsinsyder said:


> Kylie is advertising for bras now, claiming that's giving her the look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...She is seen in a simple white tank top as she demonstrates a before and after, revealing the results she gets with a super-padded bra available from a well-known underwear brand.
> 
> She plump-limped reality star explains: 'I dont share this with a lot of people, but everyone thinks Ive gotten breast augmentation recently, but I havent,'
> 
> 'I just use the Bombshell by Victorias Secret. Its life-changing. Ive gotten all my sisters on it and all my friends.'
> 
> 'Clearly, its like 10 times bigger - no contouring, no nothing,' she reveals.




"I do to share this with a lot of people".....but for money she will share anything with everyone and their grandmother.


----------



## berrydiva

michie said:


> Whole family needs to be in one thread instead of splicing up the same pics and posting them among 4-5 separate threads. JMO.



Agreed.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She's really calling herself 'King Kylie', huh?  FOH.


----------



## bisousx

+100000
One thread for all


----------



## Swanky

Lawd knows I TOTALLY agree. . .  We already have too many if you ask me! lol



michie said:


> Whole family needs to be in one thread instead of splicing up the same pics and posting them among 4-5 separate threads. JMO.





B. Jara said:


> I agree.


----------



## White Orchid

Oh lookie, he can actually close his mouth, lol.


----------



## michie

Uhhhh...look closely...I see gold teeth.


----------



## CobaltBlu

they are the grossest


----------



## Encore Hermes

michie said:


> Whole family needs to be in one thread instead of splicing up the same pics and posting them among 4-5 separate threads. JMO.





B. Jara said:


> I agree.





berrydiva said:


> Agreed.





bisousx said:


> +100000
> One thread for all



Makes sense to consolidate


----------



## CobaltBlu

works for me!


----------



## Oryx816

Yes all in one thread.  One stop gossip for the K klan please.


----------



## chowlover2

Agreed!


----------



## redney

Here, here! Consolidate, and the one poster who posts the same Daily Fail articles in each K/J thread will have a one stop shop.


----------



## qudz104

Makes sense to consolidate, 99% of the pictures are just pap walks anyway


----------



## FreeSpirit71

cobaltblu said:


> works for me!



+1


----------



## pixiejenna

mrsinsyder said:


> Kylie is advertising for bras now, claiming that's giving her the look.
> 
> ...She is seen in a simple white tank top as she demonstrates a before and after, revealing the results she gets with a super-padded bra available from a well-known underwear brand.
> She plump-limped reality star explains: 'I dont share this with a lot of people, but everyone thinks Ive gotten breast augmentation recently, but I havent,'
> 'I just use the Bombshell by Victorias Secret. Its life-changing. Ive gotten all my sisters on it and all my friends.'
> 'Clearly, its like 10 times bigger - no contouring, no nothing,' she reveals.



Interesting so she must have gotten a deal with VS I wonder how kendull feels about that since she wanted to be a VS model lol.


----------



## AlbertsLove

I bet PMK had been working on Kylie's story since she was 14. She knew she could do nothing else but become a controversial walking blow up doll. I bet she was looking for a hot, talented, rich, and famouse rapper to date her daughter. Nobody took the bait but this guy.


----------



## Oryx816

AlbertsLove said:


> I bet PMK had been working on Kylie's story since she was 14. She knew she could do nothing else but become a controversial walking blow up doll. I bet she was looking for a hot, talented, rich, and famouse rapper to date her daughter. Nobody took the bait but this guy.




Yeah, the "Hump" of rappers.


----------



## Lounorada

michie said:


> Whole family needs to be in one thread instead of splicing up the same pics and posting them among 4-5 separate threads. JMO.



Yep, agreed.


----------



## Sasha2012

What happens when an unstoppable celebrity meets an immovable VIP? One of them gets shoved out of the way.

Kylie Jenner's security guards pushed Jessica Alba out of the way during an incident at New York Fashion Week, according to the New York Post.

The alleged altercation occurred after the Opening Ceremony show on Sunday night, when both women were in attendance.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ening-Ceremony-s-NYFW-show.html#ixzz3loMiTbLM


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Put me down for the one stop shop list too!


----------



## bag-princess

TinksDelite said:


> *
> 
> *Kyga 2015: As Gross As it Gets?
> 
> cdn-media.fishwrapper.com/2015/09/14/0914-fish-kylie-2.jpg
> The  only thing more unappealing, perhaps, than kissing someone who looks  out of their mind while you, yourself, look out of your mind is nibbling  on someone's grill. While it would appear that there's a boog hanging  out of their nose.
> 
> Honestly. It might not get any seedier than this, and if it doesn't, we can thank our lucky stars for that.
> 
> If it does, however? We absolutely wouldn't be surprised ... because this is just gross as hell.
> Read more: http://www.fishwrapper.com/post/201...bite-tyga-pictures-photos-pics/#ixzz3lkVjoN7m
> 
> ​








michie said:


> Whole family needs to be in one thread instead of splicing up the same pics and posting them among 4-5 separate threads. JMO.





PERFECT solution!!!!   make it so!!


----------



## blackkitty4378

So now she's claiming that it's a bra, when before it was tape. She was claiming the way her breasts looked at that candy store launch were because of tape, when you could clearly see the shape of the implants?

No, Kylie, just stop.


----------



## Oryx816

Their lives are virtually indistinguishable anyway--just one vapid existence after another, so why have distinct threads?

Lump them all together.  It is all one big loser life anyway.


----------



## mrsinsyder

pixiejenna said:


> Interesting so she must have gotten a deal with VS I wonder how kendull feels about that since she wanted to be a VS model lol.



I'm wearing one of those bras today. It pushes everything up but... No Kylie. Not quite.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Tape, lip liner, bras...who woulda thunk it???


----------



## Oryx816

Coach Lover Too said:


> Tape, lip liner, bras...who woulda thunk it???




Oh, they are just all naturally well endowed...didn't you know? 
Please.


----------



## lulu212121

Sasha2012 said:


> What happens when an unstoppable celebrity meets an immovable VIP? One of them gets shoved out of the way.
> 
> *Kylie Jenner's security guards pushed Jessica Alba out of the way during an incident at New York Fashion Week, according to the New York Post.*
> 
> The alleged altercation occurred after the Opening Ceremony show on Sunday night, when both women were in attendance.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ening-Ceremony-s-NYFW-show.html#ixzz3loMiTbLM


Uh-O! Jessica is not happy about that, I'm sure. LOL!!!!!


----------



## mcb100

Yeah but her walking around advertising VS bras doesn't mean anything...she could want to be a VS model but I don't think she will be one. She has a good body for a young lady (and I almost feel weird saying that because she's 18, but what I mean is most everyday girls would feel lucky being her shape and size, if indeed, it is all natural IMHO.), but not a VS model's body. Most women do not have a lingerie model's body...you have to be very tall and thin, have great bone structure in your face, and still be curvy in all the right places....yanno, I'm not hating on her body or anything, but I don't think she'd be model material. (I know I for sure am not.)


----------



## NYCBelle

Right bc she had a VS in that Galore shoot...PMK trains them young to BS huh


----------



## bisousx

Bahahhaa that makes me happy to read about Jessica Alba. Knock that mean girl off her pedestal.


----------



## ashlie

White Orchid said:


> Oh lookie, he can actually close his mouth, lol.




What is she wearing? Or should I say who?


----------



## lanasyogamama

I just don't know who to root for in the Alba vs. Kylie war.  They're both.... blech.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

mcb100 said:


> Yeah but her walking around advertising VS bras doesn't mean anything...she could want to be a VS model but I don't think she will be one. She has a good body for a young lady (and I almost feel weird saying that because she's 18, but what I mean is most everyday girls would feel lucky being her shape and size, if indeed, it is all natural IMHO.), but not a VS model's body. Most women do not have a lingerie model's body...you have to be very tall and thin, have great bone structure in your face, and still be curvy in all the right places....yanno, I'm not hating on her body or anything, but I don't think she'd be model material. (I know I for sure am not.)



Most VS models are as straight up and down as they come. The majority of those 'curves' come from those push up bras, angles and photoshop sorcery. 

Those push up bras work wonders but I'm still on the fence about her boobs. Sometimes they look homegrown and other times they look bolted on.


----------



## tweegy

Page 666!!!!

I foresee great carnage of having them all in one thread..Therefore I vote for it! 

I will have my popcorn in hand. 

I'll say a prayer for the Mods!


----------



## bag-princess

blackkitty4378 said:


> So now she's claiming that it's a bra, when before it was tape. She was claiming the way her breasts looked at that candy store launch were because of tape, when you could clearly see the shape of the implants?
> 
> No, Kylie, just stop.






you would think that with the way they are always checking for themselves online they would see in black and white what they have said - because they obviously can't remember the script!


----------



## pixiejenna

Alba vs Kylie is a tough one. I might have to give it to Alba while I may not be a big fan of hers or honest Co (especially how they bullied other small companies to change thier name). At least the girl genuinely tries to work which is a lot more than we can say about Kylie who's whole existence is to thot it up.


----------



## yajaira

Puh-lease why wouldnt she have implants shes part of the Kardashian tribe everything about them is fake


----------



## ByeKitty

pixiejenna said:


> Alba vs Kylie is a tough one. I might have to give it to Alba while I may not be a big fan of hers or honest Co (especially how they bullied other small companies to change thier name). At least the girl genuinely tries to work which is a lot more than we can say about Kylie who's whole existence is to thot it up.



She also bragged about making her employees cry... And in Kylie's defense, she is very young, I didn't really work hard at her age either.


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> Page 666!!!!
> 
> I foresee great carnage of having them all in one thread..Therefore I vote for it!
> 
> I will have my popcorn in hand.
> 
> I'll say a prayer for the Mods!


----------



## NYCBelle

Kylie Jenner put away the cleavage and thigh-skimming ensembles for the Vera Wang show on Tuesday.
The 18-year-old reality star swapped her signature skimpy garments for all-out haute couture as she headed to the designer's Spring Summer 2016 runway event in New York.
Wearing her hair swept back in a centre-parting, the teen showed off a very different look in an oversize cold-shoulder trouser suit.  


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Wang-SS16-runway-New-York.html#ixzz3lpeeXW5C 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## NYCBelle

I'm really starting to hate Fashion Week


----------



## NYCBelle

http://www.mtv.com/news/2270957/kylie-jenner-app-facebook/?xrs=_s.tw_news

Kylie Jenner&#8217;s App Surpassed Facebook, Instagram And Her Sister&#8217;s Apps

Move over, YouTube.	

by Emilee Lindner 5h ago 



Kylie Jenner released her very own app on Monday. Oh yeah, and so did her sisters, but judging by how well Kylie&#8217;s app is doing on the iTunes charts, you wouldn&#8217;t even know it. No offense, Kim.


Kim Kardashian West, Khloe Kardashian, Kendall Jenner and Kylie all launched personalized apps, but Kylie is rising to the top, surpassing even Facebook in the top Free Apps chart. (Side note: the app is technically free, but if you want content past the seven-day trial, you have to pay $2.99 a month.)

Apparently, the popularity was so great that people were starting to crash the app, making it necessary for Kylie to tweet a few words of warning to her fans

Kylie&#8217;s app includes makeup tutorials, live streams, behind-the-scenes videos and shopping suggestions. And she says the word &#8220;dope&#8221; a lot. It&#8217;s currently besting Facebook, Instagram and YouTube (and some Pop the Lock game that I should probably try). Congrats, King Kylie!

Sigh...these people are never going away


----------



## Jikena

NYCBelle said:


> Kylie Jenner put away the cleavage and thigh-skimming ensembles for the Vera Wang show on Tuesday.
> The 18-year-old reality star swapped her signature skimpy garments for all-out haute couture as she headed to the designer's Spring Summer 2016 runway event in New York.
> Wearing her hair swept back in a centre-parting, the teen showed off a very different look in an oversize cold-shoulder trouser suit.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Wang-SS16-runway-New-York.html#ixzz3lpeeXW5C
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



First pic's look : "what am I doing with my life"

 Seriously what is this coat ? It's way too big and the cut above the shoulders...


----------



## NYCBelle

Jikena said:


> First pic's look : "what am I doing with my life"
> 
> Seriously what is this coat ? It's way too big and the cut above the shoulders...



Now her sister in law Kanye is dressing her too


----------



## Lounorada

Looks like she got that coat from Frankensteins closet. 
She looks ridiculous.


----------



## NYCBelle

Lounorada said:


> Looks like she got that coat from Frankensteins closet.
> She looks ridiculous.



I actually prefer this than her usual thotty outfits


----------



## tweegy

NYCBelle said:


> http://www.mtv.com/news/2270957/kylie-jenner-app-facebook/?xrs=_s.tw_news
> 
> Kylie Jenner&#8217;s App Surpassed Facebook, Instagram And Her Sister&#8217;s Apps
> 
> Move over, YouTube.
> 
> by Emilee Lindner 5h ago
> 
> 
> 
> Kylie Jenner released her very own app on Monday. Oh yeah, and so did her sisters, but judging by how well Kylie&#8217;s app is doing on the iTunes charts, you wouldn&#8217;t even know it. No offense, Kim.
> 
> 
> Kim Kardashian West, Khloe Kardashian, Kendall Jenner and Kylie all launched personalized apps, but Kylie is rising to the top, surpassing even Facebook in the top Free Apps chart. (Side note: the app is technically free, but if you want content past the seven-day trial, you have to pay $2.99 a month.)
> 
> Apparently, the popularity was so great that people were starting to crash the app, making it necessary for Kylie to tweet a few words of warning to her fans
> 
> Kylie&#8217;s app includes makeup tutorials, live streams, behind-the-scenes videos and shopping suggestions. And she says the word &#8220;dope&#8221; a lot. It&#8217;s currently besting Facebook, Instagram and YouTube (and some Pop the Lock game that I should probably try). Congrats, King Kylie!
> 
> Sigh...these people are never going away




It's things like this that make me question life (this planet)...


----------



## NYCBelle

tweegy said:


> It's things like this that make me question life (this planet)...



why are people paying for this crap??? so many out there on youtube hustling doing free tutorials and these bishes do this


----------



## Dallas_Girl

NYCBelle said:


> why are people paying for this crap??? so many out there on youtube hustling doing free tutorials and these bishes do this




There are probably a lot of teens who are buying this app and teens are very easy to convince what is cool.


----------



## azania

What I really don't understand: who wants to look like her??? Without all the work and enhancement she is average at best (yes, I said it). She looks like every average looking girl who puts some effort into looking like a tacky **** with long hair and nails. 
Praising Kim I understand (well, not now... But you get my point) because she was/can be ****ing gorgeous, you could tell even under all the make up she is beautiful. But the Jenner girls, I don't get it.


----------



## VickyB

The get up is silly BUT this is the best she's looked from the neck up in a long time.


----------



## NYCBelle

VickyB said:


> The get up is silly BUT this is the best she's looked from the neck up in a long time.



Agree there


----------



## berrydiva

Ill-fitting clothes isn't fashion. Oversized and Ill-fitting are two different things. I don't understand why they can't get coats tailored. It's like when I see women walking around with the back vent of their coat or the split on a skirt still cross-stitched. Take that mess out! You're only proving that you have no style.


----------



## redney

NYCBelle said:


> Now her sister in law Kanye is dressing her too


----------



## dangerouscurves

bisousx said:


> Bahahhaa that makes me happy to read about Jessica Alba. Knock that mean girl off her pedestal.







lanasyogamama said:


> I just don't know who to root for in the Alba vs. Kylie war.  They're both.... blech.




They both are self-entitled. Let me get my popcorn.


----------



## berrydiva

Dallas_Girl said:


> There are probably a lot of teens who are buying this app and teens are very easy to convince what is cool.



Please there are lots of grown women who are just as big of fans of these chicks. Teens are not their only audience as much as folks would like to believe.


----------



## Jikena

NYCBelle said:


> Now her sister in law Kanye is dressing her too


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Ill-fitting clothes isn't fashion. Oversized and Ill-fitting are two different things. I don't understand why they can't get coats tailored. It's like when I see women walking around with the back vent of their coat or the split on a skirt still cross-stitched. Take that mess out! You're only proving that you have no style.


 
Completely agree.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

I really like her hair and makeup, not a fan of her outfit. And I actually downloaded all of their new apps (Kim, Khloe, Kendall, & Kylie's, I don't think Kourtney has one.) and everything is so sponsored, and so boring. It's what you can find on the internet for free. I'm cancelling the subscriptions before my free trial is done. SO not worth it and just another Kardashian kash-grab. 

You can tell that Kylie has major issues in the videos that she has in her app, just the way she speaks she seems so timid and damaged. They all talk like air heads  except for Khloe, which I actually find her to be kind of amusing.


----------



## caitlin1214

NYCBelle said:


> Kylie Jenner put away the cleavage and thigh-skimming ensembles for the Vera Wang show on Tuesday.
> The 18-year-old reality star swapped her signature skimpy garments for all-out haute couture as she headed to the designer's Spring Summer 2016 runway event in New York.
> Wearing her hair swept back in a centre-parting, the teen showed off a very different look in an oversize cold-shoulder trouser suit.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Wang-SS16-runway-New-York.html#ixzz3lpeeXW5C
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



Kylie, just ... no. 


Bella Thorne looks good.


----------



## lizmil

$2.99 a month for her app? I wouldn't pay $2.99 a year.


----------



## Bentley1

bisousx said:


> Bahahhaa that makes me happy to read about Jessica Alba. Knock that mean girl off her pedestal.




Yep. She's the type that needs to be put in her place, she's a mega bish. I'm no Kylie fan, but at least people who have met Kylie say she's nice enough ( even if she's pretending). JA, on the other hand, has dozens of bish stories out on her for years now.


----------



## Bentley1

NYCBelle said:


> Now her sister in law Kanye is dressing her too




Bwhahahaha [emoji23][emoji23]I had to read it twice when I got to "sister in law." Lmao! [emoji28][emoji119][emoji108][emoji23]


----------



## Bentley1

tweegy said:


> It's things like this that make me question life (this planet)...




Yep. There are a lot of simple minded people out there. Lots of pervs and simpletons.


----------



## Queenpixie

I think Dr. Simon ( the klan plastic surgery ) the one kylie keep of praising, reduced her jaw or something...]


https://instagram.com/p/7LNllUBLDR/


----------



## tomz_grl

I saw on TMZ that Kylie's app is crushing the other sisters. She's up by like 74% with Khloe 2nd at 11%, Kim 3rd at 9% and then Kendall at 6%.
I bet this is going over real well in that household.


----------



## Queenpixie

tomz_grl said:


> I saw on TMZ that Kylie's app is crushing the other sisters. She's up by like 74% with Khloe 2nd at 11%, Kim 3rd at 9% and then Kendall at 6%.
> I bet this is going over real well in that household.



Kims ego though...  Now she knows what Paris Hilton feels


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner dressed down for dinner with boyfriend Tyga on Tuesday in New York City.

The 18-year-old reality star wore an untucked white Supreme T-shirt that provided a glimpse of her taut tummy.

Kylie teamed her top with a pair of loose trousers with a splattered paint print and black high-tops. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...alian-dinner-New-York-City.html#ixzz3lvzPc1Jv


----------



## AshTx.1

tomz_grl said:


> I saw on TMZ that Kylie's app is crushing the other sisters. She's up by like 74% with Khloe 2nd at 11%, Kim 3rd at 9% and then Kendall at 6%.
> I bet this is going over real well in that household.



Ha! Wow I don't know why I love this information so much.


----------



## Sasha2012

All eyes were on Kendall Jenner once again as she strutted down the runway for Michael Kors.

The 19-year-old star modeled designs for the fashion retailer's spring/summer 2016 show in New York on Wednesday morning.

The reality star turned high-fashion model wore a tiered mid-length skirt with delicate pleating and studded eyelet detail. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Michael-Kors-fashion-show.html#ixzz3lw0IOi00


----------



## Jikena

Sasha2012 said:


> All eyes were on Kendall Jenner once again as she strutted down the runway for Michael Kors.
> 
> The 19-year-old star modeled designs for the fashion retailer's spring/summer 2016 show in New York on Wednesday morning.
> 
> The reality star turned high-fashion model wore a tiered mid-length skirt with delicate pleating and studded eyelet detail.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Michael-Kors-fashion-show.html#ixzz3lw0IOi00



This black top's shape is absolutely hideous and makes Kendall's shoulders look HUGE.


----------



## zen1965

Pic 2 is priceless. The look on people`s faces...


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/09/16/kylie-jenner-shows-off-green-hair-while-hosting-nyc-event/

*Kylie Jenner Shows Off New Green Hair, Mom Kris Speaks Out About Her Lip Injections*

Kylie Jenner bares some midriff while attending the grand opening of Sugar Factory American Brasserie on Wednesday night (September 16) in New York City.

The 18-year-old reality star, who hosted the event, showed off her brand new green hair color!

That same day, Kylies older sister Kendall, 19, walked in the Michael Kors presentation during 2015 New York Fashion Week before hitting up Kanye Wests Yeezy show with the entire family.

Meanwhile, Kylies mom Kris recently opened up about her daughter getting lip injections.

I got really upset, and then it was done, and I had to let it go, she told Access Hollywood.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Meanwhile, Kylies mom Kris recently opened up about her daughter getting lip injections.

*I got really upset, and then it was done, and I had to let it go, she told Access Hollywood.*

I assume she signed off on it since Kylie was a minor but nvm. Isn't this close to the same thing she said when Kim sold her sex tape?


----------



## berrydiva

Her nose is definitely different in that 5th pic


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Kylie Jenner attends the Grand Opening of the Sugar Factory American Brasserie on September 16, 2015 in New York City.


----------



## pixiejenna

Normally I love fun color hair but this shade of sea hag algae green is horrible.


----------



## guccimamma

her feet look nice.


----------



## GoGlam

That wig looks like it's past its expiration date


----------



## Jikena

I actually like the colour. I wish I could do all those funky colours she's been doing with my hair (even though hers are wigs).


----------



## Lounorada

Those are some badly filled-in eyebrows, it's like an optical illusion.
Her face looks relatively good here, not as blown up and plastic as usual.
The 'scalp' on that wig is creepy looking...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She almost looks good minus the hair.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

PMK getting upset about Kylies lip injections? Ba hahahaha!! The jokes just write themselves! How about getting upset that your daughter is banging a loser?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

I think she looks cute for once, her makeup looks good, and her lips don't look as swollen. 

I definitely think she's had a nose job.


----------



## schadenfreude

Where did all the Loves go? She practically needs a full time assistant just to take them on and off all the damn time.


----------



## nastasja

What's that white stuff at her hairline? Glue?


----------



## myown

i actually like the green, it makes her look less annoying


----------



## Queenpixie

the new pictures of kendall ( not published here yet)...

yep, the girl got some fillers going on


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Queenpixie said:


> the new pictures of kendall ( not published here yet)...
> 
> yep, the girl got some fillers going on



Oh no! Say it isn't so! The one person in that family I was holding out hope for.


----------



## sally.m

Ive never noticed Kylies heart tattoo on the back of her arm, She had this long is it is fake like everything else?


----------



## terebina786

sally.m said:


> Ive never noticed Kylies heart tattoo on the back of her arm, She had this long is it is fake like everything else?



I think her and Kendall have the same tattoo... Which is actually kind of cute if they do.


----------



## Lounorada

Queenpixie said:


> the new pictures of kendall ( not published here yet)...
> 
> yep, the girl got some fillers going on




Saw the pics and I agree.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

Where are the pics?


----------



## whimsic

looks like fillers and a new set of veneers.


----------



## Lounorada

hollieplus2 said:


> Where are the pics?


 













DailyMail


----------



## Sasha2012

She debuted a green wig at a NYFW bash on Wednesday.

And Kylie Jenner is clearly a big fan of her new mermaid 'do since she was still sporting the colourful hairpiece as she touched down at LAX airport early the next morning alongside Tyga.

The 18-year-old starlet looked a little sleepy as she strutted through the airport, keeping a low profile and her eyes downcast underneath her leather cap.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...profile-boyfriend-Tyga-LAX.html#ixzz3m0sW9GFG


----------



## CentralTimeZone

Lounorada said:


> DailyMail



She get a new chin?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She was never cute to me. She is another Khole when it comes to looks IMO. But yikes she looks worn out. Man has her family failed her big time.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

bagouttahell said:


> she was never cute to me. She is another khole when it comes to looks imo. *but yikes she looks worn out. Man has her family failed her big time.*


+1


----------



## ForeverYoung87

I wouldn't be surprised if an LA doc was giving Kylie those lip injections without parental consent. Throw enough money at them and they'll perscribe celebs pills they don't need too.


----------



## AshTx.1

Geez I don't understand this rainbow hair trend. :/


----------



## Teemu

Tyga wants $20 million for a sex tape apparently.

http://www.crazydaysandnights.net/2015/09/tyga-wants-20m-for-sex-tape-with-kylie-jenner.html

Tyga Wants $20M For Sex Tape With Kylie Jenner

Tyga, the brokest rapper that ever rapped wants some of his own money

. Vivid has already offered $10M for a Kylie Jenner sex tape and apparently she has several ready to go. The one thing holding back the sale is that Tyga wants $20M for the sex tape. Considering it is the only asset he really has, I dont blame him for holding out for more. It is obvious that Kylie is not hurting for cash and she is probably getting tired of paying for everything, including her own birthday presents from Tyga, and this would be a chance for him to earn some money on his own. Well, not really on his own considering he would probably be paid $0 for a sex tape with anyone he has sex with other than Kylie. OK, that is not true. If he decided to film himself having sex with one of his transgender women there would probably be a market for that. Not $10M, but some kind of market. Considering just how thirsty Kylie is for fame and money I think we can expect a sex tape at some point. It is kind of sad to me that so many teens want to be Kylie and think that the way to become famous is to get breast jobs and lip fillers and make sex tapes is the only way to do that.


----------



## redney

Just gross and so sad.


----------



## mcb100

Wow  Also, Tyga is stupid. I feel like he is an individual that lacks class or intelligence. He is not worth 10 million, that man is not worth anything....Hope Kylie has enough self respect to turn down these offers.


----------



## redney

mcb100 said:


> Wow  Also, Tyga is stupid. I feel like he is an individual that lacks class or intelligence. He is not worth 10 million, that man is not worth anything....*Hope Kylie has enough self respect to turn down these offers.*



Even if Kylie does, PMK is salivating for her 15%.


----------



## berrydiva

It's sad that everyone is pegging her as about due for a sex tape. Made up stories or not...it's as obvious that she's prime material for a sex tape.


----------



## NYCBelle

Tyga reminds me of Niko from Love and Hip Hop Atlanta


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't think she will do it. She doesn't need to. 

He, on the other hand...


----------



## Encore Hermes

Omg her cheeks.


----------



## redney

I hate the chipmunk cheek look. She looks ridiculous, just like her overfilled mother.


----------



## zen1965

Why would she do that to herself??? She is 19. Who needs fillers at that age? I just do not get it.


----------



## mcb100

I know, right? She's still young and in her prime. Fillers are not my thing, but I still wouldn't consider them (and I know some women would, I'm not putting them down, I'm just speaking for myself here) until I'm 35 and up. I see most facial surgery/plastic surgery for the face as a way to nip & tuck when you get older, things to battle age and plump up the face or get rid of fine lines....it's not supposed to be a transformation tool that you use at a very young age...


It just makes me worry for Kendall & Kylie (not so much Kourtney, Khloe & Kim.), because for Kendall to be doing this at such a young age, it could be that the pressure from being in the limelight is making her see flaws with herself that aren't really there, and thus she thinks she needs to correct them. I'm not saying that this is really the case with Kendall, I'm only saying that this could eventually become the outcome for her because she is under the age of 21 and already having some form of P.S.


----------



## littlerock

BagOuttaHell said:


> I don't think she will do it. She doesn't need to.
> 
> He, on the other hand...



I would be inclined to think this as well, the only thing that makes me think she could be on board, is because she's been in such a huge hurry to prove she's not a little girl. In her mind, this could be a way to prove to the world she is a big girl with grown up moves. You know?


----------



## ByeKitty

I don't see a difference in Kendall's cheeks... I do think she had some filler in her lips, but it's a conservative amount.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

*Caitlyn Jenner Makes a Funny Cameo in Kylie Jenner's Latest Makeup Tutorial*

Apparently, Kylie Jenner didn't inherit her flawless eyebrows from Caitlyn Jenner. In the latest makeup tutorial from Kylie's brand-new app, the older Jenner voiced her envy for her 18-year-old daughter's perfectly arched brows.
In the how-to video, the social media maven taps makeup artist Ariel Tejada and hairstylist Chris Dylan to create a look she's "obsessed with": peachy makeup and crimped hair. Kylie teased a preview for the tutorial on her Instagram account. *Watch the clip here:*


*http://www.instyle.com/news/caitlyn-jenner-cameo-kylie-jenner-makeup-tutorial
*




About halfway through the short clip, Caitlyn makes an appearance dressed in giant sunglasses and a pink long cardigan.
"I hate your brows," Caitlyn says when she sees the beauty team descend upon her daughter's arches.
"You hate them?" Kylie asks. "Yeah, they're too perfect!" Caitlyn jokes.
In the tutorial Kylie proclaims her love for eyebrow gel, which she apparently refers to as "eyebrow glue." We say call it what you want, Kyliebecause whatever you're doing, it's working!


----------



## berrydiva

zen1965 said:


> Why would she do that to herself??? She is 19. Who needs fillers at that age? I just do not get it.



+1. Both she and Kylie are doing things to their face that they honestly don't need at their age. It's slightly scary because what's the message that it sends to other girls their age.


----------



## berrydiva

I think I've said it before but I think Kylie would be super successful if she created a quality makeup line. Her direct demographic is of the age that they're interested in makeup trends and risks. She should go against the grain of what they're doing....she's the most popular one right now. But unfortunately, the most I see for her future the way she's going is a sex tape and her subsequent drug usage after the fall out.


----------



## ByeKitty

berrydiva said:


> I think I've said it before but I think Kylie would be super successful if she created a quality makeup line. Her direct demographic is of the age that they're interested in makeup trends and risks. She should go against the grain of what they're doing....she's the most popular one right now. But unfortunately, the most I see for her future the way she's going is a sex tape and her subsequent drug usage after the fall out.



This would be a great idea... It also would've been a great idea for Kim years ago, I thought that before she cheapened herself by endorsing any cheap-a$$ crap she could endorse for quick bucks. Stopping that is one good thing Kanye did. They used to call Kim "the best thing that happened to make-up since J.Lo", remember that?


----------



## berrydiva

ByeKitty said:


> This would be a great idea... It also would've been a great idea for Kim years ago, I thought that before she cheapened herself by endorsing any cheap-a$$ crap she could endorse for quick bucks. Stopping that is one good thing Kanye did. They used to call Kim "the best thing that happened to make-up since J.Lo", remember that?


Yep. Kim could've definitely had a very successful makeup line. She made NARS Turkish Delight fly off the shelves. It's crazy but they'd rather chase quick short money over putting in the time for the long money. They take a year to work on an app with developers when they could've taken a year to hire developers to create an app product that celebs could buy and configure to make their own. Instead of the app developer getting the majority of that $2.99 monthly fee, they could've been raking that in plus the ad money....multiply that by multiple clients...smh.


----------



## Alegra

ByeKitty said:


> This would be a great idea... It also would've been a great idea for Kim years ago, I thought that before she cheapened herself by endorsing any cheap-a$$ crap she could endorse for quick bucks. Stopping that is one good thing Kanye did. They used to call Kim "the best thing that happened to make-up since J.Lo", remember that?


Agree. I hope Kylie stays credible & doesn't cheapen herself too.

A lot of Kim's lies, just destroyed  her credibility and made her totally unlikeable imo

Right now I do like Kylie, her makeup and style.

Did anyone buy her app? Sorry its already posted, but I love it and learned so many MU tips from it


----------



## andicandi3x12

Kylie is launching her lip kit with lipsticks but it looks like an ig brand not drugstore or high end.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

littlerock said:


> I would be inclined to think this as well, the only thing that makes me think she could be on board, is because she's been in such a huge hurry to prove she's not a little girl. In her mind, this could be a way to prove to the world she is a big girl with grown up moves. You know?



I know this is the blue print her sister laid and those before her but she already has access.  A sex tape isn't going to do a damn thing for her at this time.


----------



## bag-princess

*Kendall Jenner - One of the worlds hightest paid top models*



Kendall Jenner earned an estimated $4 million pretax between June 2014 and June 2015.


The World's 21 Highest-Paid Models  this year banked a cumulative $147 million pretax between June 2014 and  June 2015. Among them were two newcomers: reality TV star Kendall  Jenner and Lithuanian model Edita Vilkeviciute.
 At just 19 years old, Jenner is  the youngest member of the ranking. She banked an estimated $4 million  in our scoring period to land at No. 16 on the list, which is led by  fashion titan Gisele Bundchen's $44 million payday.




 Since bursting onto the fashion  scene with a spot in Givenchy's Fall 2014 campaign, the youngest member  of the Kardashian clan has notched several serious campaigns. Jenner has  an Estée Lauder cosmetics contract and Calvin Klein deal to thank for  most of her millions, which she bolsters with Fendi, Marc Jacobs and  Karl Lagerfeld eyewear ads. Jenner's social media following--36.4  million followers on Instagram, 12.4 million Twitter followers and 9 million Facebook fans--ensures any ads she appear in reach millions more, making her a sure bet for brands.






"Kendall's generation is more  influenced by digital media than television, magazines or any other  forms of advertising," says Chris Gay, general manager of The Society Management, which represents Jenner. Her clout means she is able to command contracts far more prestigious than an unknown newcomer could.
 It also helps to be part of Taylor Swift's  much-publicized girl gang, which includes fellow highest-paid models  Cara Delevingne (tied at No. 2; $9 million) and Karlie Kloss (tied at  No. 8; $5 million).






Jenner's earnings pale in comparison to those of her big sister, Kim Kardashian,  who banked $53 million in the same time frame to rank No. 33 on our  Celebrity 100 list of highest-paid entertainers. Though Jenner may have  just launched an app, it will be a while before it becomes as profitable  as Kim Kardashian: Hollywood, a mobile game responsible for nearly half Kardashian's paycheck.







Jenner has yet to clock a fragrance contract, which can be a major  moneymaker for models alongside cosmetics and lingerie deals.  Bilkeviciute, meanwhile, counts two among her payday. She spritzes  for Roberto Cavalli and Viktor & Rolf, while also modeling for  Calvin Klein and H&M campaigns. The 26-year-old debuted at Milan  Fashion Week for the Just Cavalli in 2006.








Model Lara Stone was the only returnee to the ranking following her  absnce in 2014 after the birth of her child. She added to a L'Oréal  cosmetics contract with a Calvin Klein underwear and fashion campaign,  plus Stella McCartney and Tom Ford fragrances. The 31-year-old also  makes money from Barneys and Kurt Geiger adverts. The second Dutch  supermodel among the highest-paid, she was discovered in the Paris Metro  at age 12 and competed in the Elite Model Look competition when she was  just 15.





https://celebrity.yahoo.com/news/ke...omers-highest-paid-models-list-124700789.html


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-princess said:


> *Kendall Jenner - One of the worlds hightest paid top models*
> 
> 
> 
> Kendall Jenner earned an estimated $4 million pretax between June 2014 and June 2015.
> 
> 
> The World's 21 Highest-Paid Models  this year banked a cumulative $147 million pretax between June 2014 and  June 2015. Among them were two newcomers: reality TV star Kendall  Jenner and Lithuanian model Edita Vilkeviciute.
> At just 19 years old, Jenner is  the youngest member of the ranking. She banked an estimated $4 million  in our scoring period to land at No. 16 on the list, which is led by  fashion titan Gisele Bundchen's $44 million payday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since bursting onto the fashion  scene with a spot in Givenchy's Fall 2014 campaign, the youngest member  of the Kardashian clan has notched several serious campaigns. Jenner has  an Estée Lauder cosmetics contract and Calvin Klein deal to thank for  most of her millions, which she bolsters with Fendi, Marc Jacobs and  Karl Lagerfeld eyewear ads. Jenner's social media following--36.4  million followers on Instagram, 12.4 million Twitter followers and 9 million Facebook fans--ensures any ads she appear in reach millions more, making her a sure bet for brands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Kendall's generation is more  influenced by digital media than television, magazines or any other  forms of advertising," says Chris Gay, general manager of The Society Management, which represents Jenner. Her clout means she is able to command contracts far more prestigious than an unknown newcomer could.
> It also helps to be part of Taylor Swift's  much-publicized girl gang, which includes fellow highest-paid models  Cara Delevingne (tied at No. 2; $9 million) and Karlie Kloss (tied at  No. 8; $5 million).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenner's earnings pale in comparison to those of her big sister, Kim Kardashian,  who banked $53 million in the same time frame to rank No. 33 on our  Celebrity 100 list of highest-paid entertainers. Though Jenner may have  just launched an app, it will be a while before it becomes as profitable  as Kim Kardashian: Hollywood, a mobile game responsible for nearly half Kardashian's paycheck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenner has yet to clock a fragrance contract, which can be a major  moneymaker for models alongside cosmetics and lingerie deals.  Bilkeviciute, meanwhile, counts two among her payday. She spritzes  for Roberto Cavalli and Viktor & Rolf, while also modeling for  Calvin Klein and H&M campaigns. The 26-year-old debuted at Milan  Fashion Week for the Just Cavalli in 2006.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Model Lara Stone was the only returnee to the ranking following her  absnce in 2014 after the birth of her child. She added to a L'Oréal  cosmetics contract with a Calvin Klein underwear and fashion campaign,  plus Stella McCartney and Tom Ford fragrances. The 31-year-old also  makes money from Barneys and Kurt Geiger adverts. The second Dutch  supermodel among the highest-paid, she was discovered in the Paris Metro  at age 12 and competed in the Elite Model Look competition when she was  just 15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://celebrity.yahoo.com/news/ke...omers-highest-paid-models-list-124700789.html




Edita is gorgeous and she looks so sensual when she talks.


----------



## VickyB

guccimamma said:


> her feet look nice.



 Cheers!


----------



## VickyB

Lounorada said:


> DailyMail



Back up the bus!! Kendull looks totally different here than she did in the pics from the MK fashion show. Do we know the time frame of the show and these pics? She really looks like she's hit the filler pump and it was an epic fail.

As to Kylie, she always looks like a cheap trick.


----------



## pixiejenna

Ugg Kendall has had work done before but she was always good about it looking natural. She's done her lips before but not this big whoever did this work  surly went overboard. I wonder if she did it to keep up with her sisters since her app is the least popular of the bunch she's upping her game. I hate when I see young girls mess with their faces like this it's so unnecessary. 

Kylie and  tyga sex tape is pretty much a given at this point. I'm also not suprised tyga wants more for it he's pretty hard up for cash. If he got half of 10 he'd only have 5 and a nice chunk of that will be going in  china's pocket. Of course he's going for more it's not like he's going to make 5 mill + "rapping". I wonder if they will get it. If they do I wonder how jelly Kimbo will be of her little sister.


----------



## Caz71

schadenfreude said:


> Where did all the Loves go? She practically needs a full time assistant just to take them on and off all the damn time.



Prolly sold them on ebay for more ca$h!!


----------



## pukasonqo

Caz71 said:


> Prolly sold them on ebay for more ca$h!!




someone has to pay tyga's bills...


----------



## Humbugged

VickyB said:


> Back up the bus!! Kendull looks totally different here than she did in the pics from the MK fashion show. *Do we know the time frame of the show and these pics?* She really looks like she's hit the filler pump and it was an epic fail.
> 
> As to Kylie, she always looks like a cheap trick.




9 hours between MK and the party but she went to Kanye's show at 1pm so about 5/6 hours between leaving that and showing up at Bazaar.

Other pics from the night show her lips as being just the same as normal and were normal at the CK show where she was sat with Grace and Anna


----------



## Ladybug09

Her face looks swollen.



Lounorada said:


> DailyMail


----------



## redney

You guys, it's just kontouring!


----------



## bag-princess

schadenfreude said:


> Where did all the Loves go? *She practically needs a full time assistant just to take them on and off all the damn time.*





for real!!  i have always wondered if who takes them on and off for her!


----------



## berrydiva

I honestly don't see the difference in Kendall's face. Where are we meant to look for the difference?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

(Shrug) she is the only one with any talent. I think she is pretty and is a more than decent model.


----------



## littlerock

BagOuttaHell said:


> I know this is the blue print her sister laid and those before her but she already has access.  A sex tape isn't going to do a damn thing for her at this time.



No, I don't think she'd do it for money/ fame/ access to anything. I just think she wants to prove she is sexy and grown up. That's the only reason I believe she *could* possibly do something so stupid.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

littlerock said:


> No, I don't think she'd do it for money/ fame/ access to anything. I just think she wants to prove she is sexy and grown up. That's the only reason I believe she *could* possibly do something so stupid.



Anything is possible. But I have seen plenty of grown *** men lusting over her. She has an audience.


----------



## ByeKitty

I don't see the difference either... I really don't!


----------



## Jayne1

pixiejenna said:


> Ugg Kendall has had work done before but she was always good about it looking natural. She's done her lips before but not this big whoever did this work  surly went overboard. I wonder if she did it to keep up with her sisters since her app is the least popular of the bunch she's upping her game. I hate when I see young girls mess with their faces like this it's so unnecessary.



She got the Estee Lauder contract looking like her original self,  just a nose job, looking like a young Ali MacGraw. 

So if that face makes  you successful, why change it?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I feel like celebs think "Oh, I think I'm going to get some fillers today," the same way we would "Oh, I think I'm going to do an exfoliating mask today."


----------



## littlerock

Kendall's cheeks have always been more prominent when she smiles. Although I don't put "touch ups" past her..


----------



## Jayne1

schadenfreude said:


> Where did all the Loves go? She practically needs a full time assistant just to take them on and off all the damn time.



I guess she had to take them off for the fashion show that she walked in.  Kanye's models all looked like starving refugees and all that gold jewellery doesn't sync with his aesthetic.


----------



## Antonia

byekitty said:


> i don't see the difference either... I really don't!



+1


----------



## FreeSpirit71

berrydiva said:


> I honestly don't see the difference in Kendall's face. Where are we meant to look for the difference?



This. I'm looking but not seeing


----------



## Crystalina

I don't either.


----------



## Alegra

According to Star Magazine, Kylie is having nerve damage from too many lip injections..does that really happen??


----------



## Meghann

*@jessicaalba*

Wow! Came home to the most beautiful flower tree I've ever _&#128064;_! Thank you *@kyliejenner*

you are a sweetheart!! So thoughtful.


----------



## stylemepretty

Hmm wonder why she's sending Jessica flowers. And more to the point... they're friends?! :wondering


----------



## Meghann

stylemepretty said:


> Hmm wonder why she's sending Jessica flowers. And more to the point... they're friends?! :wondering


*Kylie Jenners bodyguards shove Jessica Alba at Fashion Week*


----------



## Coach Lover Too

stylemepretty said:


> Hmm wonder why she's sending Jessica flowers. And more to the point... they're friends?! :wondering



It's called covering her a**.


----------



## Eva1991

I think Kendall has probably done some very subtle changes in her face. She looks cute though and way younger than Kylie. Kylie looks 30.


----------



## tomz_grl

Those flowers are gorgeous!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Kylie Jenner was the victim of a nasty attack Friday night after one fan pulled her hair, snapping her head back.
Jenner was leaving the Chris Brown concert in Anaheim when the incident took place -- you can tell by the look on Kylie's face, it was painful.
Luckily her security stepped in quickly and Kylie continued on her way. 
Hair-pull aside, Kylie had an awesome time watching her bf Tyga perform with CB. 




Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/09/19/kylie-hair-pulled-attack-chris-brown-concert-tyga/#ixzz3mCrmsPS1


----------



## sabrunka

Coach Lover Too said:


> Kylie Jenner was the victim of a nasty attack Friday night after one fan pulled her hair, snapping her head back.
> Jenner was leaving the Chris Brown concert in Anaheim when the incident took place -- you can tell by the look on Kylie's face, it was painful.
> Luckily her security stepped in quickly and Kylie continued on her way.
> Hair-pull aside, Kylie had an awesome time watching her bf Tyga perform with CB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/09/19/kylie-hair-pulled-attack-chris-brown-concert-tyga/#ixzz3mCrmsPS1



See, I'm by no means a fan (or not a fan I guess) of Kylie, but what the hell? Why would anyone do that? I've also seen a fan grab at Taylor Swift when she was performing.  Wtf is wrong with you? I will NEVER understand how people can become literally obsessed with a celebrity.  They're probably the type of people who are also prone to getting addicted to drugs and stuff... It confuses the hell outta me!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I'm evil cause the hair pulling made me chuckle lol


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I was wondering why it didn't come off because isn't it a wig?!?


----------



## Jikena

Coach Lover Too said:


> I was wondering why it didn't come off because isn't it a wig?!?



I'm guessing it has things that attach the wig to the head (I don't know what they're called in English)


----------



## Lounorada

Glitterandstuds said:


> I'm evil cause the hair pulling made me chuckle lol


 
+1    :ninja:


----------



## White Orchid

+2 evil bish


----------



## kirsten

Kylie got another puppy. Uggh.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

My knee jerk reaction would've been to immediately snatch someone up. IDC how much you don't like someone, keep your hands to yourself.


----------



## Jikena

What I don't understand is how Kylie had no reaction. I don't know how that kind of thing is supposed to be handled as a celebrity but I would have at least take a look behind me like "wtf was that", but Kylie just continued walking and didn't get look behind. Isn't that weird ??


----------



## pukasonqo

Jikena said:


> What I don't understand is how Kylie had no reaction. I don't know how that kind of thing is supposed to be handled as a celebrity but I would have at least take a look behind me like "wtf was that", but Kylie just continued walking and didn't get look behind. Isn't that weird ??




maybe it was made to keep her in the tabloids drama? her bodyguards pushed jessica alba now kylie is under attack by a crazed alba fan!!! [emoji79][emoji79]


----------



## Midge S

Wuh wuh wuh?   

I don't hate on Kendall's modeling, I think she is cute, but are you kidding me? 

Vogue Paris Dubs Kendall Jenner a Supermodel

For Vogue Paris October issue, the magazine is offering readers a choice of four amazing covers featuring three iconic faces Kate Moss, Christy Turlington, and Gisele Bundchen. Theres also fashion newbie, Kendall Jenner. The covers celebrate the fashion bibles 95th anniversary while making a pretty big statement about Jenners career. Four supermodel faces, four emblematic visual bylines, four collectors editions to mark a milestone, the magazine posted on Instagram about the special issue. Jenner has been in the public eye for years thanks to Keeping up with the Kardashians, but only made her runway debut in 2014 and has since scored an ad campaign for Fendi and a beauty contract with Estée Lauder, which is apparently enough to qualify for supermodel status. ...


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Midge S said:


> Wuh wuh wuh?
> 
> I don't hate on Kendall's modeling, I think she is cute, but are you kidding me?
> 
> Vogue Paris Dubs Kendall Jenner a Supermodel
> 
> For Vogue Paris October issue, the magazine is offering readers a choice of four amazing covers featuring three iconic faces Kate Moss, Christy Turlington, and Gisele Bundchen. Theres also fashion newbie, Kendall Jenner. The covers celebrate the fashion bibles 95th anniversary while making a pretty big statement about Jenners career. Four supermodel faces, four emblematic visual bylines, four collectors editions to mark a milestone, the magazine posted on Instagram about the special issue. Jenner has been in the public eye for years thanks to Keeping up with the Kardashians, but only made her runway debut in 2014 and has since scored an ad campaign for Fendi and a beauty contract with Estée Lauder, which is apparently enough to qualify for supermodel status. ...



Kate and Christy being mentioned in the same sentence with Kendall.. horrible. 

Love the shade in the last sentence.


----------



## YSoLovely

pukasonqo said:


> maybe it was made to keep her in the tabloids drama? her bodyguards pushed jessica alba now kylie is under attack by a crazed alba fan!!! [emoji79][emoji79]




Didn't Kylie start an anti bullying campaign? And now she's getting attacked? 
Reminds me of Kim's flour incident...


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/09/18/kendall-jenner-keeps-her-dating-life-on-the-down-low/

Kendall Jenner shows off some major leg in a red jacket dress at the new Estee Lauder Fragrance Modern Muse Le Rouge launch event held at Macys Herald Square on Friday night (September 18) in New York City.

The 19-year-old model just wrapped up a week of walking in shows during New York Fashion Week.

Its not always easy, but I dont know, I just like to keep my private life private, Kendall dished to ET about keeping her private life private  including who shes dating.

She added, I try my best, but at the same time, I try not to let being out with someone affect my everyday life. Like, if I want to go out and grab a smoothie with a friend whos a male, Im not gonna let the paparazzi stop me from doing that and living my life and just being a normal person.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks more and more like Kris everyday. 
That outfit is not flattering.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Social media will make you a supermodel even if you're just a meh-model.


----------



## Sasha2012

She was keeping an usually low-profile on Saturday morning, after being attacked by a fan on Friday night.  

Kylie Jenner went back to her dark roots as she stepped out for the first time after her hair was the focus of the attacker's attention after Chris Brown's concert in Anaheim, California.

The 18-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star had her long green-tinted hair pulled down when leaving the venue, according to TMZ.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-leaves-concert-beau-Tyga.html#ixzz3mF8X0QMR


----------



## VickyB

Meghann said:


> *@jessicaalba*
> 
> Wow! Came home to the most beautiful flower tree I've ever _&#128064;_! Thank you *@kyliejenner*
> 
> you are a sweetheart!! So thoughtful.
> 
> View attachment 3132715



Forget about the flowers, I'm looking at all the crazy going on in JA's kitchen.


----------



## Oryx816

Is it a trend now to wear your mental age on your cap?  Didn't know....


----------



## dangerouscurves

That blonde hair was a wig afterall. This family is full of BS, their house must stink!


----------



## White Orchid

Kendall has the prettiest hands and nails. Long, slender fingers and a long nail bed.  I'm kinda jelly, lol.  The only one in the family who doesn't wear fake nails - I'm impressed.


----------



## White Orchid

I just saved the close up of her hands and noticed she hasn't waxed her arms in awhile.  The regrowth is obvious &#55357;&#56861;


----------



## White Orchid

I just noticed the bandaid on the back of her heal too, lol.  Not a good look.


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> I just noticed the bandaid on the back of her heal too, lol.  Not a good look.




She hasn't heard of clear band aid.


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> Kendall has the prettiest hands and nails. Long, slender fingers and a long nail bed.  I'm kinda jelly, lol.  The only one in the family who doesn't wear fake nails - I'm impressed.




She doesn't need to, she has nails everyone dreams of [emoji4]


----------



## White Orchid

I know.  Hey, if all else fails, she could easily be a hand model.  The first thing I notice on a woman is her hands, so yeah, kinda jelly here, lol.


----------



## Lounorada

Oryx816 said:


> Is it a trend now to wear your mental age on your cap?  Didn't know....


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Oryx816 said:


> Is it a trend now to wear your mental age on your cap?  Didn't know....



 Just spit coffee!! 

On the other hand, I think Kendall is gorgeous. She looks beautiful in red!


----------



## scarlet555

Oryx816 said:


> Is it a trend now to wear your mental age on your cap?  Didn't know....



Lol!!


----------



## Lounorada

This instagram page is hilarious (saw it on LSA), especially the videos with voiceovers... 
https://instagram.com/kyliejenner.fake/
:lolots:


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Lounorada said:


> This instagram page is hilarious (saw it on LSA), especially the videos with voiceovers...
> https://instagram.com/kyliejenner.fake/
> :lolots:



Hilarious! (some of Kylie's pics made me sad to see what she's become).
Kim has totally f***ed herself up!!


----------



## Oryx816

Coach Lover Too said:


> Hilarious! (some of Kylie's pics made me sad to see what she's become).
> 
> Kim has totally f***ed herself up!!




+1

It is at once hilarious and tragic.  They are America's court jesters, and they think they are the business.


----------



## breebree

Kendall definitely look better than Kylie but don't you think she is too young to have wrinkles? Look at the fine lines under her eyes


----------



## ByeKitty

breebree said:


> Kendall definitely look better than Kylie but don't you think she is too young to have wrinkles? Look at the fine lines under her eyes
> 
> View attachment 3134535



Those aren't wrinkles... Or rather, they're not age-wrinkles. Most people have some lines in the thin skin under the eyes, it's not actually meant to be smooth, not even on teenagers. In fact, I think she looks botoxed - she could do with a few more lines IMO.


----------



## Wildflower22

I have hereditary wrinkles on my forehead even from a young age. I would guess at her age, hers are too and there's not much she can do about them. Otherwise, her face looks fresh to me!


----------



## breebree

ByeKitty said:


> Those aren't wrinkles... Or rather, they're not age-wrinkles. Most people have some lines in the thin skin under the eyes, it's not actually meant to be smooth, not even on teenagers. In fact, I think she looks botoxed - she could do with a few more lines IMO.




Ic.. I thought it might be due to the late nights, booze & tons of make up she puts (you know the tugging & pulling of the delicate skin below your eyes) that resulted in those fine lines...


----------



## V0N1B2

Lounorada said:


> This instagram page is hilarious (saw it on LSA), especially the videos with voiceovers...
> https://instagram.com/kyliejenner.fake/
> :lolots:


OMG. I'm dying. Thank you Lou for the inspiration.
Love you doll


----------



## Sasha2012

*kendalljenner* oh good morning! here's my new @voguejapan cover! shot by my loves @luigiandiango &#65039; @luigimurenu 








*kendalljenner* inside @voguejapan cover story @luigiandiango @luigimurenu 







*kendalljenner* more from my inside cover story @voguejapan







*kendalljenner* 2 Vogue covers in 2 days!!! what is life?! @vogueparis cover shot by #DavidSims 






via instagram


----------



## AEGIS

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She looks more and more like Kris everyday.
> That outfit is not flattering.



that is the FIRST thing I thought
I am sure that makes Kris feel great lol....validates her


----------



## DesigningStyle

Is this Kendall?


----------



## Sarni

DesigningStyle said:


> Is this Kendall?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134637




Yes it is!


----------



## DesigningStyle

She is everywhere.


----------



## Wildflower22

Sometimes, I think she looks good in print. Other times, I think she looks dead in the eyes. I like the Fendi ad and the close black and white photo, but the others are terrible


----------



## Dallas_Girl

All models in print look dead in the eyes to me. 

It's not ok for them to show personality.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

She looks so blah to me in pictures. I can't believe people are calling her a supermodel. This family definitely gets everything they want.


----------



## dangerouscurves

breebree said:


> Kendall definitely look better than Kylie but don't you think she is too young to have wrinkles? Look at the fine lines under her eyes
> 
> View attachment 3134535




I don't really see wrinkles. What I see is smile lines like most of us have.


----------



## Lounorada

V0N1B2 said:


> OMG. I'm dying. Thank you Lou for the inspiration.
> Love you doll



Your avatar... 

You're welcome hun! I couldn't resist sharing the humour


----------



## lizmil

Kendall meets the real definition of a model... People look because it's HER but her looks don't overpower whatever she is modelling.


----------



## bag-princess

ByeKitty said:


> Those aren't wrinkles...* Or rather, they're not age-wrinkles. *Most people have some lines in the thin skin under the eyes, it's not actually meant to be smooth, not even on teenagers. In fact, I think she looks botoxed - she could do with a few more lines IMO.





dangerouscurves said:


> I don't really see wrinkles. What I see is smile lines like most of us have.




i agree with you both!!  





lizmil said:


> Kendall meets the real definition of a model... People look because it's HER *but her looks don't overpower whatever she is modelling.*






THIS!!!  that was one of the major points in modeling school - you want the people to notice what you are wearing and how it looks but not the point of all they can think about is you and your features.   don't ever do anything drastic with your hair or face!


----------



## scarlet555

Kitties Are Cute said:


> She looks so blah to me in pictures. I can't believe people are calling her a supermodel. This family definitely gets everything they want.



Ita


----------



## NYCBelle

Glitterandstuds said:


> I'm evil cause the hair pulling made me chuckle lol


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Surprised she didn't walk one show during LFW


----------



## anitalilac

breebree said:


> Kendall definitely look better than Kylie but don't you think she is too young to have wrinkles? Look at the fine lines under her eyes
> 
> View attachment 3134535



I think Kendull looks beautiful in this picture.



Lounorada said:


> This instagram page is hilarious (saw it on LSA), especially the videos with voiceovers...
> https://instagram.com/kyliejenner.fake/
> :lolots:


 thanks!


----------



## Lounorada

anitalilac said:


> thanks!


----------



## Lounorada

Kitties Are Cute said:


> She looks so blah to me in pictures. I can't believe people are calling her a supermodel. This family definitely gets everything they want.


 
Agreed. SMH.


----------



## Jeanek

.


----------



## Sarni

She's a "supermodel" because- 37 million Instagram followers!


----------



## bag-princess

Sarni said:


> She's a "supermodel" because- *37 million Instagram followers!*


----------



## HandbagAngel

Sarni said:


> She's a "supermodel" because- 37 million Instagram followers!



We all know Instagram followers numbers can be purchased.  Bigger numbers, bigger dollars.  Yeah, right, 37 million.... LOL


----------



## Sasha2012

She's usually glamorously put-together with perfectly applied cosmetics and colourful wigs.

But Kylie Jenner indulged in a lazy day on Monday when she stepped out without make-up and none of her long hairpieces for a trip to a car dealership in Los Angeles with boyfriend Tyga, 25.

The 18-year-old looked fresh-faced and showed off her natural shoulder-length black tresses tied up in a scruffy ponytail as she toted her Italian Greyhound Norman. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-low-key-outing-pup-Norman.html#ixzz3mRHy7gon


----------



## redney

It's so strange to see her not made up like a blow up Kewpie doll.

And WTF are they doing at a car dealership? Did she return the Ferrari bday present she leased herself?


----------



## bisousx

She looks cute without makeup


----------



## Pandoravuitton

So much better fresh faced


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/fashion/people/are-kendall-jenner-and-orlando-bloom-secretly-dating-/

*Has romance bloomed for Kendall and Orlando?*

If rumours are to be believed, Orlando Bloom has found himself another model girlfriend  this time in the shape of 19-year-old Kendall Jenner.

The pair has reportedly enjoyed a string of secret dates since July, when they were spotted getting cosy at a film screening in Los Angeles. One such outing, according to The Sun, is said to have included a meal at Bui Sushi in Malibu, followed by a sunset drive.

The age difference between the pair - she is 19, he is 38 - is said not to be an issue.

Bloom split from his former wife, Kendalls fellow model Miranda Kerr, in 2013 following a three-year marriage. The couple share a four-year-old son, Flynn.

Kerr, meanwhile, seems to have also moved on. She is currently in a relationship with 25-year-old Snapchat founder Evan Spiegel.


----------



## berrydiva

She looks so much better without that pound of makeup that makes her look 15 years older than she is in reality.


----------



## CherryKitty

She's beautiful without all that makeup!

I've said it before, but despite all the privilege, I do feel bad for her. She's never had a solid upbringing. Kris is narcissistic and materialistic. Bruce I know loved his kids, but with his inner battle and conflicts, had a hard time being there, although it seems to me that he was there a lot more for Kendall and Kylie. But I remember watching on the show as he tried to show parental authority, but Kris always overruled. 

She must be super insecure, I can only imagine how the fame has impacted her being so young. I know it's a bit. "Oh, poor little rich girl..." but no one is perfect and everyone struggles. 

I'm not a Kylie stan by any means but I do have sympathy for her. Kendall may be a bit dull but at least she's doing something for herself, regardless of how she got there.


----------



## bisousx

Right? The Jenner girls never had a chance, just like North never will and whatever future children Kim/Kanye bring into this world. It's sad but it's true.


----------



## Caz71

Sarni said:


> She's a "supermodel" because- 37 million Instagram followers!



If only there was no Instagram. They wouldnt be as famous!


----------



## myown

bisousx said:


> She looks cute without makeup



she looks so much better without


----------



## Fran0421

Kendall dating Orlando? That would be so strange


----------



## Swanky

*Kendall Jenner on Caitlyn: 'She Still Lets Me Call Her Dad' *



 
*Kendall Jenner* gets candid about her life in this new interview with _Women&#8217;s Wear Daily_.
Here&#8217;s what the 19-year-old model had to share:
*On tabloid rumors:* &#8220;I don&#8217;t pay attention to it &#8212; I don&#8217;t read it. I don&#8217;t need it to affect my life. So I&#8217;d rather just not look at anything. You can get a million comments about how beautiful you look and how awesome you are, but the one comment that says they hate you and you&#8217;re ugly is the one that sticks.&#8221;
*On Caitlyn:* &#8220;It&#8217;s an adjustment. It&#8217;s something you have to get used to. But I&#8217;ve known since I was a kid. He never confirmed it to me, but I&#8217;ve known for a very long time. It&#8217;s the same person. My dad says it herself sometimes, it&#8217;s kind of like mourning the loss of someone, because it is. My dad is my dad, but he&#8217;s not there physically anymore. But she lets me call her dad &#8212; that&#8217;s the last little piece of dad I&#8217;ve got.&#8221;
*On her future:* &#8220;In 10 years, I hope to be doing this still [representing Lauder]. I hate saying it, because I don&#8217;t ever want to sound too cocky, but I want to be one of the best. I want to be like a *Christy Turlington*, still doing my craft and still killing it. I want longevity and to be able to do this for a really long time.&#8221;
Also pictured below: *Kendall*&#8216;s sister *Kylie* heads to the Epione Dermotology Center with *Tyga* on Monday (September 21) in Beverly Hills, Calif.


http://www.justjared.com/


----------



## lanasyogamama

Kylie looks so young!  Maybe it's not too late.


----------



## Swanky

Her lips look like they're about to burst, but she looks better w/o all that makeup


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Kylie looks infinitely better without makeup. 
It would not surprise me if Orlando and Kendall are "dating." He was with Selena Gomez too.


----------



## kirsten

What happened to Kylie's blonde hair. She made it seem like she went through all that work to get it healthy enough to dye it blonde. lol

But she looks way better without pounds of make up on. Crazy how her lips seem to drastically change at different angles.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I think she is wearing makeup just not overly done.  Didn't she make a point of getting her hair healthy enough to dye it? Was the blond hair a wig?


----------



## ByeKitty

Encore Hermes said:


> I think she is wearing makeup just not overly done.  Didn't she make a point of getting her hair healthy enough to dye it? Was the blond hair a wig?



She's probably smart enough to realize that her family has maintained fame through obvious lies - she may be cultivating that


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> I think she is wearing makeup just not overly done.  Didn't she make a point of getting her hair healthy enough to dye it? *Was the blond hair a wig?*


 
Definitely, IMO. It never looked natural to me, although it was much better looking than the wigs Kim uses.


----------



## White Orchid

Meh.  I find her very plain.


----------



## blackkitty4378

I can't with the pathological lying about stupid random things&#8230; Kylie, quit while you're ahead! There's still enough time for you not to turn into Khloe.


----------



## mcb100

I think that Kylie, Kim, and Khloe wear extensions/wigs/fake hair most of the time, to be honest. And I love how she made a big deal about growing her hair out so it's healthy. None of their hair is healthy, to be honest. The Kardashians/Jenners are "done up" all the time. Their hair is probably fried from straightening irons, curling irons, etc. and therefore probably needs to be cut, which is why they all probably wear extensions....I would probably not call her hair "healthy", this girl does a lot of photo shoots and no doubt her hair is probably heat styled for every single one.


----------



## Jikena

mcb100 said:


> I think that Kylie, Kim, and Khloe wear extensions/wigs/fake hair most of the time, to be honest. And I love how she made a big deal about growing her hair out so it's healthy. None of their hair is healthy, to be honest. The Kardashians/Jenners are "done up" all the time. Their hair is probably fried from straightening irons, curling irons, etc. and therefore probably needs to be cut, which is why they all probably wear extensions....I would probably not call her hair "healthy", this girl does a lot of photo shoots and no doubt her hair is probably heat styled for every single one.



Remember the pics of Khloe where her hair weren't done ? (The pictures were of her getting out of her car to a building ; she then came out with her "glam on" in the second set of pics ; her hair that wasn't done in the first pictures were just HORRIBLE)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Nice to see her looking somewhat like a fresh faced 18 yr old instead of a worn out, used up 40 yr old trying to recapture her youth. The lips are still terrible but she looks cute.


----------



## Hermes4evah

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Nice to see her looking somewhat like a fresh faced 18 yr old instead of a worn out, used up 40 yr old trying to recapture her youth. The lips are still terrible but she looks cute.




Agree. She actually looks her age here.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

CherryKitty said:


> She's beautiful without all that makeup!
> 
> I've said it before, but despite all the privilege, I do feel bad for her. She's never had a solid upbringing. Kris is narcissistic and materialistic. Bruce I know loved his kids, but with his inner battle and conflicts, had a hard time being there, although it seems to me that he was there a lot more for Kendall and Kylie. But I remember watching on the show as he tried to show parental authority, but Kris always overruled.
> 
> She must be super insecure, I can only imagine how the fame has impacted her being so young. I know it's a bit. "Oh, poor little rich girl..." but no one is perfect and everyone struggles.
> 
> I'm not a Kylie stan by any means but I do have sympathy for her. Kendall may be a bit dull but at least she's doing something for herself, regardless of how she got there.



+1, I agree with you 100%, and it's sad.


----------



## Sasha2012

*kyliejenner* kys house








*kyliejenner* H A P P Y












via instagram


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

Sasha2012 said:


> *kyliejenner* kys house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *kyliejenner* H A P P Y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram


 Now she knows that her figure is not natural......come on


----------



## saira1214

Looks like the lips are back.   to those photos. Why does she insist on wearing oversized aviators? They look tuurible.


----------



## Oryx816

So trashy and attention seeking.


----------



## tomz_grl

It looks like a hooker advertisement. Sad...


----------



## tweegy

After those pics I'm inclined to believe she didn't have a boob job...


----------



## redney

tomz_grl said:


> It looks like a hooker advertisement. Sad...



Probably is...


----------



## kittenslingerie

tweegy said:


> After those pics I'm inclined to believe she didn't have a boob job...



Yeah I kind of agree no breast implants. Brazilian butt lift (hence fat transfer to buttocks) yeah, but its subtle and looks good. She will do it again though as soon as she gains any weight and it will look like a tumor like Kim and Khloe.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

tweegy said:


> After those pics I'm inclined to believe she didn't have a boob job...







See this photo she posted earlier makes me sure that she did....ugh everything is smoke and mirrors with her I don't know what is real anymore


----------



## blackkitty4378

Does anyone else see how it's blurry where her cleavage would be in that latest instagram picture? It looks like it was smoothed out.


----------



## Jikena

saira1214 said:


> Looks like the lips are back.   to those photos. Why does she insist on wearing oversized aviators? They look tuurible.



They make her hips look bigger. I guess that's why she wears them. 



Also, apparently Kylie didn't get a boob job ? From those last pics... It's so weird how she has HUGE cleavage then none. I guess she's good at photoshop and push up bras... Everything is catfish on Kylie anyways. No comment on that trashy last picture *rolls eyes*.


----------



## Swanky

*Kylie Jenner Accused of Stalking Girl ... Over Jaden Smith*

 *         9/22/2015 10:08 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

        EXCLUSIVE




http://www.tmz.com/person/kylie-jenner/
*Kylie Jenner*'s been on a 3 year campaign to get revenge on a teenage girl she considered a rival for *Jaden Smith*'s affection ... according to legal docs which read like an episode of "Gossip Girl."
 In the docs, 17-year-old *Chelsea Clark* says Kylie  was pissed because Jaden wanted to get with Chelsea. She says Kylie  called her and said, "Leave my boyfriend alone cause you will never be  like me."
 Clark says Kylie then had people follow her and sent threatening  messages to her over social media. She says at one point Kylie said,  "This is war."
 The alleged conspiracy gets even darker ... because, in the docs,  Clark says she hurt her back in a car accident which she believes Kylie  masterminded. 
 Clark requested a temporary restraining order, but it was denied. The  court asked her to bring the threatening messages to court on Monday,  but she was a no-show. There's a hearing scheduled for Oct. 9. 
 Kylie's camp tells us she's never heard of Clark and has no idea who she is.
 Sources close to Jaden tell us he doesn't know who Clark is either.





Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3mWPPYia0
​


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sasha2012 said:


> *kyliejenner* kys house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *kyliejenner* H A P P Y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram



This picture is so awkward, with one elbow jammed against her ribs, and the other elbow way behind her back.  And those glasses taking up over half her face.  Ugh.


----------



## pukasonqo

so she didn't pawn the love bracelets to pay tyga's debts
no comment on the pics


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Kylie Jenner Accused of Stalking Girl ... Over Jaden Smith*
> 
> *         9/22/2015 10:08 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *
> 
> EXCLUSIVE
> ll-media.tmz.com/2015/09/22/0922-kylie-jenner-getty-7.jpg
> *Kylie Jenner*'s been on a 3 year campaign to get revenge on a teenage girl she considered a rival for *Jaden Smith*'s affection ... according to legal docs which read like an episode of "Gossip Girl."
> In the docs, 17-year-old *Chelsea Clark* says Kylie  was pissed because Jaden wanted to get with Chelsea. She says Kylie  called her and said, "Leave my boyfriend alone cause you will never be  like me."
> Clark says Kylie then had people follow her and sent threatening  messages to her over social media. She says at one point Kylie said,  "This is war."
> The alleged conspiracy gets even darker ... because, in the docs,  Clark says she hurt her back in a car accident which she believes Kylie  masterminded.
> Clark requested a temporary restraining order, but it was denied. The  court asked her to bring the threatening messages to court on Monday,  but she was a no-show. There's a hearing scheduled for Oct. 9.
> Kylie's camp tells us she's never heard of Clark and has no idea who she is.
> Sources close to Jaden tell us he doesn't know who Clark is either.
> ll-media.tmz.com/2015/09/22/0922-subasset-kylie-jaden-getty-3.jpg
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3mWPPYia0
> ​



So it sounds like this clark girl is just a nut? Maybe trying to launch a career? Or maybe hired for the show?


----------



## AEGIS

Glitterandstuds said:


> Surprised she didn't walk one show during LFW



I think her lack of shows is telling.  Maybe her prices are too high?


----------



## patchydel

Lounorada said:


> Definitely, IMO. It never looked natural to me, although it was much better looking than the wigs Kim uses.



Tokyo Stylez pretty much confirmed that it was him who did the wigs for Kylie so I guess she decided she couldnt lie about it anymore. 

But even then, why lie about it in the first place?


----------



## Bentley1

White Orchid said:


> Meh.  I find her very plain.




Yep


----------



## Humbugged

AEGIS said:


> I think her lack of shows is telling.  Maybe her prices are too high?




She had an Estee Lauder event in NY on Friday and then shoots in LA Sunday and Monday including a thing for Rock the Vote.

And then she flew out to Milan yesterday .She is walking for N°21 this evening (someone posted the show boards on Monday)


----------



## _jssaa

Just saw this video on Instagram of Kylie. Her jaw and nose looks different along with the obvious lips and her eyes just look so dead!!

https://instagram.com/p/78RWhWQYSO/


----------



## Dallas_Girl

her jawline looks the same here as older photos.


----------



## Monoi

patchydel said:


> Tokyo Stylez pretty much confirmed that it was him who did the wigs for Kylie so I guess she decided she couldnt lie about it anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> But even then, why lie about it in the first place?





Because she learned it from Kim.


----------



## Monoi

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Kendall Jenner on Caitlyn: 'She Still Lets Me Call Her Dad' *
> 
> cdn01.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/headlines/2015/09/kendall-jenner-calls-caitlyn-jenner-dad.jpg
> *Kendall Jenner* gets candid about her life in this new interview with _Womens Wear Daily_.
> Heres what the 19-year-old model had to share:
> *On tabloid rumors:* I dont pay attention to it  I dont read it. I dont need it to affect my life. So Id rather just not look at anything. You can get a million comments about how beautiful you look and how awesome you are, but the one comment that says they hate you and youre ugly is the one that sticks.
> *On Caitlyn:* Its an adjustment. Its something you have to get used to. But Ive known since I was a kid. He never confirmed it to me, but Ive known for a very long time. Its the same person. My dad says it herself sometimes, its kind of like mourning the loss of someone, because it is. My dad is my dad, but hes not there physically anymore. But she lets me call her dad  thats the last little piece of dad Ive got.
> *On her future:* In 10 years, I hope to be doing this still [representing Lauder]. I hate saying it, because I dont ever want to sound too cocky, but I want to be one of the best. I want to be like a *Christy Turlington*, still doing my craft and still killing it. I want longevity and to be able to do this for a really long time.
> Also pictured below: *Kendall*s sister *Kylie* heads to the Epione Dermotology Center with *Tyga* on Monday (September 21) in Beverly Hills, Calif.
> 
> 
> http://www.justjared.com/




So kendall knew about bruce as a child? That must have been hard


----------



## Queenpixie

Knew she did her jawline


https://instagram.com/p/7-6FaQJH6Z/


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Humbugged said:


> She had an Estee Lauder event in NY on Friday and then shoots in LA Sunday and Monday including a thing for Rock the Vote.
> 
> And then she flew out to Milan yesterday .She is walking for N°21 this evening (someone posted the show boards on Monday)



Really surprised she didn't walk for Fendi today


----------



## zippie

Queenpixie said:


> Knew she did her jawline
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/7-6FaQJH6Z/


 
She looks so much better now, not cute before.  If she stops with the lips and hoe ways she would be a very attractive girl.


----------



## Lounorada

Glitterandstuds said:


> Really surprised she didn't walk for Fendi today



She didn't walk for No.21 either, as was said she would...


----------



## Lounorada

This is atrocious... 


Vogue Japan November '15 issue.





tumblr


----------



## Bag*Snob




----------



## Swanky

*Kylie Jenner's Best Friend 'Happy Birthday N****'*

 *        9/24/2015 10:08 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *





*Kylie Jenner* hosted a party for her best friend Wednesday where a cake was carted out with the message, "Happy Birthday N****."
Kylie is taking heat for the frosted message, but she now says the cake pictured below is the one she got ... not the one above.  
Kylie's BFF, Jordyn Woods, is African-American -- not that it necessarily matters -- and says she really DID get the n-word cake from "friends."







Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3mhNcBM9X


----------



## FreeSpirit71

These people have no common sense. Zero. Zip. Nada.


----------



## too through

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Kylie Jenner's Best Friend 'Happy Birthday N****'*
> 
> *        9/24/2015 10:08 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *
> 
> ll-media.tmz.com/2015/09/24/0924-kylie-cake-instagram-3.jpg
> *Kylie Jenner* hosted a party for her best friend Wednesday where a cake was carted out with the message, "Happy Birthday N****."
> Kylie is taking heat for the frosted message, but she now says the cake pictured below is the one she got ... not the one above.
> Kylie's BFF, Jordyn Woods, is African-American -- not that it necessarily matters -- and says she really DID get the n-word cake from "friends."
> ll-media.tmz.com/2015/09/24/0924-kylie-cake-twitter-3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3mhNcBM9X


Why did they light the candles while the cake was still in the box?


----------



## berrydiva

Why would the decorator write that on a cake?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

berrydiva said:


> Why would the decorator write that on a cake?



Because this is a media/PR stunt dressed up with icing. These bishes will do anything to get a story.


----------



## berrydiva

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Because this is a media/PR stunt dressed up with icing. These bishes will do anything to get a story.



True true. Silly me for forgetting their operating model.


----------



## Jikena

That's one fine looking cake though... Dayum.


----------



## AEGIS

It wouldn't surprise me if she says that word freely all the time.  The type of men those women date seem like they'd allow and encourage that sort of thing.


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if she says that word freely all the time.  The type of men those women date seem like they'd allow and encourage that sort of thing.



Yep.


----------



## Frivole88

*All hail King Kylie! Kim Kardashian bows down to Kylie Jenner as she admits younger sister has DETHRONED her *
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nner-admits-younger-sister-DETHRONED-her.html

Kim Kardashian has ruled as queen of the internet for quite some time now.
But the reality star has bowed down to her younger sister, admitting in a new video that Kylie Jenner has 'dethroned' her.
In a short clip posted to 18-year-old Kylie's website, Kim says that for the time being, while she is pregnant, the young upstart has taken her place as she takes a break from the limelight. 


'It's about rumours,' Kim adds before clarifying that she had not briefed the younger Kardashian on the topics for the video.
'Why did Tyga call you his fiancee?' the selfie queen blurted out, before adding, 'I was like dying to know.'
Looking relieved, Kylie explained: 'He was making fun of an Instagram he posted 30 minutes before. He knew there was this guy who was on Instagram who was like "I don't like nobody. I just play with my fiancee and my little dog."'


Kim then said: 'How do you feel that you have dethroned me?'
Kylie blushed, and tried to argue otherwise. 
But Kim stopped her and said: 'I love it, I need some time off.'
'I mean honey let's be real you gotta put in a few years before you actually dethrone me. But I want to pass on the baton to you. Who better to pass on the knowledge to? You guys I give her all the tricks. She is so like deserving. If I want to share my clothes, my tips, my glam squad it is to King Kylie.'
Kylie then called Kim a princess and it appeared to offend the reality star who said, 'C'mon I moved passed being just a princess a long time ago!'


----------



## lallybelle

Nm


----------



## pukasonqo

king kylie? 
am I missing something or this is another of kimbo's stupidities?


----------



## AEGIS

pukasonqo said:


> king kylie?
> am I missing something or this is another of kimbo's stupidities?





no that's what Kylie's fans call her
a play on King Bey


----------



## Oryx816

How is Kim taking a break from the limelight?  Is it because she hasn't been naked in public in the last five minutes?

I find it interesting that Kim is sharing her "tricks" with Kylie--photoshop, plastic surgery, lacking selectivity in men, and getting naked at the drop of a hat are their tricks.  Hardly a secret.

Kim is dying that Kylie is stealing her thunder.


----------



## berrydiva

Now if they could learn to speak without using the word "like"


----------



## blackkitty4378

AEGIS said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if she says that word freely all the time.  The type of men those women date seem like they'd allow and encourage that sort of thing.



In a snap chat she was lip syncing a rap song and didn't mouth that word when it came up I can't say if she says it in real life or not.


----------



## pukasonqo

AEGIS said:


> no that's what Kylie's fans call her
> 
> a play on King Bey




thnx! i am so out of touch wIth youth culture [emoji39]


----------



## Oryx816

pukasonqo said:


> thnx! i am so out of touch wIth youth culture [emoji39]




That's what you get for hanging out in the Golden Girls lounge with me and Coach Lover.


----------



## pukasonqo

Oryx816 said:


> That's what you get for hanging out in the Golden Girls lounge with me and Coach Lover.




do we get our five o'clock cocktails? chin, chin! [emoji485][emoji483][emoji484]


----------



## Oryx816

pukasonqo said:


> do we get our five o'clock cocktails? chin, chin! [emoji485][emoji483][emoji484]




Salud!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Oryx816 said:


> That's what you get for hanging out in the Golden Girls lounge with me and Coach Lover.





pukasonqo said:


> do we get our five o'clock cocktails? chin, chin! [emoji485][emoji483][emoji484]





Oryx816 said:


> Salud!



That's right! We're the old crazy women in the nursing home that pulls the fire alarm just to watch the hot guys show up!


----------



## AshTx.1

pukasonqo said:


> thnx! i am so out of touch wIth youth culture [emoji39]



It's also kylie's instagram handle


----------



## *spoiled*

AEGIS said:


> no that's what Kylie's fans call her
> a play on King Bey



Ehhh I think it's more to do with Tyga.  He is obsessed with "King"  Isn't that his sons name?  And his show is Kinging it with Tyga.  I don't think they thought about the Queen.


----------



## dangerouscurves

*spoiled* said:


> Ehhh I think it's more to do with Tyga.  He is obsessed with "King"  Isn't that his sons name?  And his show is Kinging it with Tyga.  I don't think they thought about the Queen.




WTF is kinging? This idiot is delusional kanye level!


----------



## dangerouscurves

kristinlorraine said:


> *All hail King Kylie! Kim Kardashian bows down to Kylie Jenner as she admits younger sister has DETHRONED her *
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nner-admits-younger-sister-DETHRONED-her.html
> 
> Kim Kardashian has ruled as queen of the internet for quite some time now.
> But the reality star has bowed down to her younger sister, admitting in a new video that Kylie Jenner has 'dethroned' her.
> In a short clip posted to 18-year-old Kylie's website, Kim says that for the time being, while she is pregnant, the young upstart has taken her place as she takes a break from the limelight.
> 
> 
> 'It's about rumours,' Kim adds before clarifying that she had not briefed the younger Kardashian on the topics for the video.
> 'Why did Tyga call you his fiancee?' the selfie queen blurted out, before adding, 'I was like dying to know.'
> Looking relieved, Kylie explained: 'He was making fun of an Instagram he posted 30 minutes before. He knew there was this guy who was on Instagram who was like "I don't like nobody. I just play with my fiancee and my little dog."'
> 
> 
> Kim then said: 'How do you feel that you have dethroned me?'
> Kylie blushed, and tried to argue otherwise.
> But Kim stopped her and said: 'I love it, I need some time off.'
> 'I mean honey let's be real you gotta put in a few years before you actually dethrone me. But I want to pass on the baton to you. Who better to pass on the knowledge to? You guys I give her all the tricks. She is so like deserving. If I want to share my clothes, my tips, my glam squad it is to King Kylie.'
> Kylie then called Kim a princess and it appeared to offend the reality star who said, 'C'mon I moved passed being just a princess a long time ago!'




Why is this news?


----------



## whimsic

She is not happy Kylie has "dethroned" her and is making it seem like she is "passing the baton". lol.


----------



## *spoiled*

dangerouscurves said:


> WTF is kinging? This idiot is delusional kanye level!



Chile, I don't know LOL.  I hate his face, voice, and everything about him.  I just scrolled past it on my TV guide one day.  Kingin' with Tyga is what it is.


----------



## dangerouscurves

*spoiled* said:


> Chile, I don't know LOL.  I hate his face, voice, and everything about him.  I just scrolled past it on my TV guide one day.  Kingin' with Tyga is what it is.




He should know king is not a verb. Lol. But like you, I hate everything about this fool and that family.


----------



## guccimamma

Oryx816 said:


> That's what you get for hanging out in the Golden Girls lounge with me and Coach Lover.



is there a golden girls lounge?


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> He should know king is not a verb. Lol. But like you, I hate everything about this fool and that family.



You're implying that he has an understanding of grammar. I don't think he knows the difference between a verb, a noun and an adjective.

But the show's producers probably created the title so probably shouldn't blame Tyga and should blame the MTV staff.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> You're implying that he has an understanding of grammar. I don't think he knows the difference between a verb, a noun and an adjective.
> 
> 
> 
> But the show's producers probably created the title so probably shouldn't blame Tyga and should blame the MTV staff.




[emoji23] Then it's even worse. They're dumbing down the younger generation.


----------



## Ladybug09

AEGIS said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if she says that word freely all the time.  The type of men those women date seem like they'd allow and encourage that sort of thing.


agree.


----------



## V0N1B2

kristinlorraine said:


> All hail King Kylie! Kim Kardashian bows down to Kylie Jenner as she admits younger sister has DETHRONED her
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nner-admits-younger-sister-DETHRONED-her.html
> ........... *Kylie then called Kim a princess and it appeared to offend the reality star who said, 'C'mon I moved passed being just a princess a long time ago!'*


Who writes this ish? "Passed?" Girl, no.
Kylie gets PASSED around.
You move PAST being just a princess. 



guccimamma said:


> is there a golden girls lounge?


F**k yeah there is! 
I'm hosting tomorrow night. Rockford Files marathon, bottomless popcorn and all you can guzzle White Russians. C'mon over!


----------



## tomz_grl

V0N1B2 said:


> Who writes this ish? "Passed?" Girl, no.
> Kylie gets PASSED around.
> You move PAST being just a princess.
> 
> 
> F**k yeah there is!
> I'm hosting tomorrow night. Rockford Files marathon, bottomless popcorn and all you can guzzle White Russians. C'mon over!



I &#10084;&#65039; White Russians!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Kylie Jenner's Best Friend 'Happy Birthday N****'*
> 
> *        9/24/2015 10:08 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *
> 
> ll-media.tmz.com/2015/09/24/0924-kylie-cake-instagram-3.jpg
> *Kylie Jenner* hosted a party for her best friend Wednesday where a cake was carted out with the message, "Happy Birthday N****."
> Kylie is taking heat for the frosted message, but she now says the cake pictured below is the one she got ... not the one above.
> Kylie's BFF, Jordyn Woods, is African-American -- not that it necessarily matters -- and says she really DID get the n-word cake from "friends."
> ll-media.tmz.com/2015/09/24/0924-kylie-cake-twitter-3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3mhNcBM9X



Didn't know Kanye bakes.


----------



## maddie66

tomz_grl said:


> I [emoji173]&#65039; White Russians!




I am suddenly having a flashback to college.  Or at least what I think happened in college.....[emoji483]


----------



## poopsie

maddie66 said:


> I am suddenly having a flashback to college.  Or at least what I think happened in college.....[emoji483]




IKR......................the entire Carter administration was a blur


----------



## Encore Hermes

Was this posted? 
I like the grey background, great color. First thing I noticed. 





Fashionista


----------



## Jayne1

V0N1B2 said:


> Who writes this ish? "Passed?" Girl, no.
> Kylie gets PASSED around.
> You move PAST being just a princess.
> 
> 
> F**k yeah there is!
> I'm hosting tomorrow night. Rockford Files marathon, bottomless popcorn and all you can guzzle White Russians. C'mon over!



I guess I belong there too.


----------



## tomz_grl

Jayne1 said:


> I guess I belong there too.



And you know the difference between to, too and two!!!&#128522;


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Was this posted?
> I like the grey background, great color. First thing I noticed.
> a3.files.fashionista.com/image/upload/c_fit,cs_srgb,dpr_2.0,q_40,w_620/MTMzMTg2MDY3NDYwMzIxMjUw.jpg
> Fashionista



Encore, that is some glorious...


----------



## guccimamma

V0N1B2 said:


> Who writes this ish? "Passed?" Girl, no.
> Kylie gets PASSED around.
> You move PAST being just a princess.
> 
> 
> F**k yeah there is!
> I'm hosting tomorrow night. Rockford Files marathon, bottomless popcorn and all you can guzzle White Russians. C'mon over!



how did i not know this? although i'm more of a barney miller fan, myself.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Lounorada said:


> Encore, that is some glorious...




 well, you know

I wonder what her direction was for this shot? Think 'what'?   Or maybe he was directing her in  French which would produce the same........





Instagram

Anywhoo, not feeling it 






_keeping with the Rockford Files theme_


----------



## michie

That's not even a good picture of Jim....He was so handsome and I would've definitely broken some color barriers with that specimen. UGH. All the good ones are dead...


----------



## poopsie

guccimamma said:


> how did i not know this? although i'm more of a barney miller fan, myself.




Quincy and Kojak here. Who loves ya baby?


----------



## maddie66

poopsie said:


> Quincy and Kojak here. Who loves ya baby?




Remington Steele and Moonlighting for me.  And the White Russians, of course.


----------



## zippie

michie said:


> That's not even a good picture of Jim....He was so handsome and I would've definitely broken some color barriers with that specimen. UGH. All the good ones are dead...


 


Loved him!


----------



## guccimamma

Encore Hermes said:


> _keeping with the Rockford Files theme_



now i'm with you, forgot how good looking.


----------



## V0N1B2

Jim Rockford/James Garner *swoon*
I think he was my first "man" crush.

Coachlover is having the Quincy ME watch-a-thon at her place next weekend, and pukasonqo is doing Hart to Hart the week after 
Everyone is invited!

I was going to try to say something witty and tie the whole 80s theme back to Ky-Lie and One-Look-Kendull, but I can't.  Looking at them zaps all of my own creativity. It's like they're stealing my mojo through the innerwebz. *carefully places tinfoil hat back on*


----------



## AEGIS

Encore Hermes said:


> Was this posted?
> I like the grey background, great color. First thing I noticed.
> a3.files.fashionista.com/image/upload/c_fit,cs_srgb,dpr_2.0,q_40,w_620/MTMzMTg2MDY3NDYwMzIxMjUw.jpg
> Fashionista




you noticed the BACKGROUND and not the foreground--the model first? lmao. #poorKendall


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> Was this posted?
> I like the grey background, great color. First thing I noticed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fashionista



I noticed it too -- kinda flat and although I like that shade of grey, it's oddly not right for a magazine cover.


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm sure Kylie nearly peed herself having beat Kimbo, now she's PMKs favorite. And Kimbo is trying to pretend like it doesn't bother her when we all know she's dying inside. And in typical Kimbo fashion found a way to make it all about her by saying Kylie needs to put in a few more years of work to take the title and she'll "pass her secrets on too her little sis".  Doll you forgot PMK trained her just like she trained you and Kylie had the privilege of watching PMK train you so not only does she not need your help she has already dethroned you about a year ago. The only way way you can even get attention anymore is by your old standby trick of going naked. Or by pimping out your 2 year old little kid to the paps.


----------



## pukasonqo

V0N1B2 said:


> Jim Rockford/James Garner *swoon*
> 
> I think he was my first "man" crush.
> 
> 
> 
> Coachlover is having the Quincy ME watch-a-thon at her place next weekend, and pukasonqo is doing Hart to Hart the week after
> 
> Everyone is invited!
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to try to say something witty and tie the whole 80s theme back to Ky-Lie and One-Look-Kendull, but I can't.  Looking at them zaps all of my own creativity. It's like they're stealing my mojo through the innerwebz. *carefully places tinfoil hat back on*




yup, hart to hart marathon at chez moi
bring your best 80s outfits ladies!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Remember "Vega$?" Robert Urich as Dan Tanna! &#128525;


----------



## VickyB

guccimamma said:


> how did i not know this? although i'm more of a barney miller fan, myself.



"who loves ya, baby" - do you recall which detective's tag line that was? I loved him! I grew up watching all those shows (McMillan and Wife, Manix, McCloud, Streets of San Francisco , Hart to Hart, Murder She Wrote etc) with my grand parents when I was a little kid. Still love them now - Hart to Hart and Murder She Wrote are my favs!  AND, just love Blanche, Dorothy, Rose and Sophia!!! May I visit the lounge?


----------



## chowlover2

maddie66 said:


> Remington Steele and Moonlighting for me.  And the White Russians, of course.




Those were the days!


----------



## VickyB

poopsie said:


> Quincy and Kojak here. Who loves ya baby?



OMG - forgot about Quincy (member his side kick Sam? ) loved Quincy! Happy to see another Kojak fan here!


----------



## VickyB

Jonathan Hart ruined me for all other men. I mean really, what  6th grade boy in my class could live up to Jonathan Hart.


----------



## Sasha2012

Fans of H&M's designer collaborations have been whipped into a frenzy following the official campaign launch of the affordably-priced retailers joint venture with Balmain.

The Balmain x H&M ads star Balmain favorites Kendall Jenner, 19, Gigi Hadid, 20, and 25-year-old Jourdan Dunn. 

The first released image from the new campaign features Kendall, Gigi, and Jourdan striking poses on a subway alongside male models Hao Yun Xiang and Dudley O'Shaughnessy, and three other ads featuring the strikings stars made their debut on Yahoo Style on Friday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...almain-x-H-M-collaboration.html#ixzz3mogIy6gP


----------



## CherryKitty

Not liking that spread at all. Gigi is beautiful but I don't understand the appeal. Kendall is not looking great in those photos either. Supermodels are laugh worthy nowadays, in my opinion. Not trying to be nasty; they're beautiful but the look isn't there.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is the fashion model of the moment setting style inspiration for her many followers.

And it looks like Kendall Jenner is trying to step back in time with her latest fashion choice, when she was seen out and about on Friday in LA, wearing a figure hugging 70's style jumpsuit by FRAME Denim.

The brunette beauty had her hair pulled back in a low plait, and showed off a whole lot of flare with her outfit. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...style-bell-bottom-jumpsuit.html#ixzz3mokYDooM


----------



## redney

Ladies. Let's not forget Ponch and Jon.

Oh and to stay on topic with Kendull...I think the models all look like mouth breathers in those Balmain for h&m shots.


----------



## VickyB

cherrykitty said:


> not liking that spread at all. Gigi is beautiful but i don't understand the appeal. Kendall is not looking great in those photos either. Supermodels are laugh worthy nowadays, in my opinion. Not trying to be nasty; they're beautiful but the look isn't there.



ita


----------



## VickyB

Kendull is dull and I find that entire shoot to be meh. 

Forgot to mention, I love Magnum!!!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

maddie66 said:


> Remington Steele and Moonlighting for me.  And the White Russians, of course.




Hahaha!!!! I remember these two shows. I was 12-14 I think but I looooove them!


----------



## dangerouscurves

I'm trying to find Hunter and Hammer! I loved Deedee McCall!!!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

pukasonqo said:


> yup, hart to hart marathon at chez moi
> bring your best 80s outfits ladies!



On mah way!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

On topic so I don't get in trouble but as pretty as I think Kendall is, she belongs more on a cover of Seventeen magazine than she does the cover of Vogue. If it weren't for her name there's no way we'd be hearing about her!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Coach Lover Too said:


> On mah way!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lounorada

V0N1B2 said:


> Jim Rockford/James Garner *swoon*
> I think he was my first "man" crush.
> 
> Coachlover is having the Quincy ME watch-a-thon at her place next weekend, and pukasonqo is doing Hart to Hart the week after
> Everyone is invited!
> 
> *I was going to try to say something witty and tie the whole 80s theme back to Ky-Lie and One-Look-Kendull, but I can't.  Looking at them zaps all of my own creativity. It's like they're stealing my mojo through the innerwebz. *carefully places tinfoil hat back on**


----------



## Jayne1

redney said:


> Ladies. Let's not forget Ponch and Jon.
> 
> Oh and to stay on topic with Kendull...I think the models all look like mouth breathers in those Balmain for h&m shots.



I was thinking that!  Very uninspired too.


----------



## Monoi

pixiejenna said:


> I'm sure Kylie nearly peed herself having beat Kimbo, now she's PMKs favorite. And Kimbo is trying to pretend like it doesn't bother her when we all know she's dying inside. And in typical Kimbo fashion found a way to make it all about her by saying Kylie needs to put in a few more years of work to take the title and she'll "pass her secrets on too her little sis".  Doll you forgot PMK trained her just like she trained you and Kylie had the privilege of watching PMK train you so not only does she not need your help she has already dethroned you about a year ago. The only way way you can even get attention anymore is by your old standby trick of going naked. Or by pimping out your 2 year old little kid to the paps.




I agree. Kim is so upset right now.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

So Kendall didn't walk in LFW or MFW lets see what happens for PFW


----------



## White Orchid

Funny.  I used to own quite a few high-waisted jeans back in the late 70s/early 80s and they cost me no more than $20/30.00.  Now those same jeans I covet are about $300/400.00!  What in God's name happened?!  How did denim suddenly become as expensive as silk???? 

But yeah, I like Kendall's jeans but what I love *more* is how the girls' collective fame would be killing Kim.  Every. Single. Moment. Of. The. Day!  You wouldn't believe how much joy this brings me lol.


----------



## starsandbucks

I don't know if it's because I'm so much older than when I was just a pup in the 90s and so enthralled with that era of Supermodel, but when I think back to Naomi and Christy and Shalom back then they always looked like adult women to me, no matter what they were modeling. That H&M spread looks like kids playing dress-up. And, again, it could be because I'm seeing it through the lens of being 20 years older now. But it just falls so flat.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

starsandbucks said:


> I don't know if it's because I'm so much older than when I was just a pup in the 90s and so enthralled with that era of Supermodel, but when I think back to Naomi and Christy and Shalom back then they always looked like adult women to me, no matter what they were modeling. That H&M spread looks like kids playing dress-up. And, again, it could be because I'm seeing it through the lens of being 20 years older now. But it just falls so flat.



This. The 90's models had a tonne of chutzpah and their catwalks and editorials were fabulous.

Apparently being a blank canvas is "in" now.


----------



## pixiejenna

starsandbucks said:


> I don't know if it's because I'm so much older than when I was just a pup in the 90s and so enthralled with that era of Supermodel, but when I think back to Naomi and Christy and Shalom back then they always looked like adult women to me, no matter what they were modeling. That H&M spread looks like kids playing dress-up. And, again, it could be because I'm seeing it through the lens of being 20 years older now. But it just falls so flat.



The supermodels of the 90s earned their title. They were fierce and all had personality. Now it's given to anyone semi pretty with a famous name, the blanker they are the better.


----------



## labelwhore04

The problem nowadays is social media. Companies/designers want to hire models with the biggest social media followings to bring attention to their brand. Someone like Kendall could bring a company millions of new customers while your average girl on the street could not. It's no longer about who has the best "look" or who is the best model, it's all about who is the most popular and who can attract the most $$ for the company. I think we can all agree that Kendall isn't the best model and would be a nobody without her name and connections, even all the other ones(gigi, bella, cara) all have rich families and connections that gave them a career. None of those girls would be famous models if it weren't for the families, but unfortunately that's how the world works.


----------



## Jayne1

labelwhore04 said:


> The problem nowadays is social media. Companies/designers want to hire models with the biggest social media followings to bring attention to their brand. Someone like Kendall could bring a company millions of new customers while your average girl on the street could not. It's no longer about who has the best "look" or who is the best model, it's all about who is the most popular and who can attract the most $$ for the company. I think we can all agree that Kendall isn't the best model and would be a nobody without her name and connections, even all the other ones(gigi, bella, cara) all have rich families and connections that gave them a career. None of those girls would be famous models if it weren't for the families, but unfortunately that's how the world works.



Totally agree!


----------



## whimsic

Coach Lover Too said:


> On topic so I don't get in trouble but as pretty as I think Kendall is, she belongs more on a cover of Seventeen magazine than she does the cover of Vogue. I*f it weren't for her name there's no way we'd be hearing about her!*



If it weren't for _Kanye_, rather. The fashion industry wanted nothing to do with this family before he came along. PMK's been trying to get her modelling gigs for years and all she can get was prom dresses ads and Pacsun.


----------



## AEGIS

I think Kendall looks good in those ads.


----------



## lookupdown

labelwhore04 said:


> The problem nowadays is social media. Companies/designers want to hire models with the biggest social media followings to bring attention to their brand. Someone like Kendall could bring a company millions of new customers while your average girl on the street could not. It's no longer about who has the best "look" or who is the best model, it's all about who is the most popular and who can attract the most $$ for the company. I think we can all agree that Kendall isn't the best model and would be a nobody without her name and connections, even all the other ones(gigi, bella, cara) all have rich families and connections that gave them a career. None of those girls would be famous models if it weren't for the families, but unfortunately that's how the world works.


It's funny that some people in the fashion industry call them "Insta" girls instead of supermodels or models.


----------



## veyda

starsandbucks said:


> I don't know if it's because I'm so much older than when I was just a pup in the 90s and so enthralled with that era of Supermodel, but when I think back to Naomi and Christy and Shalom back then they always looked like adult women to me, no matter what they were modeling. That H&M spread looks like kids playing dress-up. And, again, it could be because I'm seeing it through the lens of being 20 years older now. But it just falls so flat.



I agree. This new crop of "models" just do nothing for me. I do think Cara D. photographs beautifully sometimes though.


----------



## Jayne1

lookupdown said:


> It's funny that some people in the fashion industry call them "Insta" girls instead of supermodels or models.



I like that -- it's fitting.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Jayne1 said:


> I like that -- it's fitting.



Indeed. Calling them what they are.


----------



## whimsic

That H&M shoot is just bad.. They look so dumb dressed like that in the subway.


----------



## NY_Mami

Lounorada said:


> This is atrocious...
> 
> 
> Vogue Japan November '15 issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr




Kiko Mizuhara would have killed this shoot... Kendall is the most boring model ever... they can dress her but she still has to deliver the shot... she is the modeling equivalent of Kristen Stewart's  acting...


----------



## Ladybug09

NY_Mami said:


> Kiko Mizuhara would have killed this shoot... Kendall is the most boring model ever... they can dress her but she still has to deliver the shot... she is the modeling equivalent of Kristen Stewart's  acting...



Ohhh EXCELLENT analogy!!!


----------



## candy2100

Or Tyra Banks- she could work that silly hat!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

She looks like she's just standing there looking at you. Seriously, supermodel?? Whatevs.


----------



## guccimamma

FreeSpirit71 said:


> This. The 90's models had a tonne of chutzpah and their catwalks and editorials were fabulous.
> 
> Apparently being a blank canvas is "in" now.



90s supermodels would have pushed her off the catwalk and kept on going.


----------



## Lounorada

guccimamma said:


> 90s supermodels would have pushed her off the catwalk and kept on going.


----------



## redney

Lounorada said:


>


----------



## guccimamma

Lounorada said:


>



would love to see that!


----------



## SpeedyJC

Lounorada said:


>


 

That is too funny.  I seriously would love to see a real super model like Naomi Cambell or Adrianna Lima do that to Kendall.


----------



## Deco

labelwhore04 said:


> The problem nowadays is social media. Companies/designers want to hire models with the biggest social media followings to bring attention to their brand. Someone like Kendall could bring a company millions of new customers while your average girl on the street could not. It's no longer about who has the best "look" or who is the best model, it's all about who is the most popular and who can attract the most $$ for the company. I think we can all agree that Kendall isn't the best model and would be a nobody without her name and connections, even all the other ones(gigi, bella, cara) all have rich families and connections that gave them a career. None of those girls would be famous models if it weren't for the families, but unfortunately that's how the world works.


 I don't disagree, but neither do I understand it.  What use is it to Balmain or other high end labels that a model has a bazillion tween followers?  It's not like they can afford those labels anyway.  Balmain for H&M is one thing, but shouldn't insta supermodelhood be limited to brands (and budgets) that appeal to the model's follower demographic?  I never understood who they were trying to appeal to when they picked Kendall to be the face of Estee Lauder.  That's not exactly a tweeny brand.


----------



## labelwhore04

Decophile said:


> I don't disagree, but neither do I understand it.  What use is it to Balmain or other high end labels that a model has a bazillion tween followers?  It's not like they can afford those labels anyway.  Balmain for H&M is one thing, but shouldn't insta supermodelhood be limited to brands (and budgets) that appeal to the model's follower demographic?*  I never understood who they were trying to appeal to when they picked Kendall to be the face of Estee Lauder.  That's not exactly a tweeny brand.*



They want to appeal to a younger generation. Companies are really trying to expand their demographic these days.


----------



## lookupdown

I only bought Estee Lauder once in my life but is it affordable to teens?


----------



## tweegy

Lounorada said:


>



lmao


----------



## FreeSpirit71

lookupdown said:


> I only bought Estee Lauder once in my life but is it affordable to teens?



It's on the medium/higher end of the price range.


----------



## tweegy

lookupdown said:


> I only bought Estee Lauder once in my life but is it affordable to teens?



Well, I used to use them, it depends on the teen's budget.


----------



## usmcwifey

lookupdown said:


> I only bought Estee Lauder once in my life but is it affordable to teens?




My mom worked for Estée Lauder while in college and so in my teens I was only allowed to use their products because my mom knew them so well. As an adult I still only use their makeup products as well as cleansers and moisturizers etc. ....it is absolutely NOT affordable to the average teenager ...that's for sure....but it's definitely worth the investment if you ask me (as an adult) [emoji4]


----------



## Jikena

I didn't even know the brand Estée Lauder before Kendall started to be their model.


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


>






This gif kills me!


----------



## sabrunka

Jikena said:


> I didn't even know the brand Estée Lauder before Kendall started to be their model.



Are you serious? It's one of the largest cosmetic companies in the world


----------



## Ms Kiah

Jikena said:


> I didn't even know the brand Estée Lauder before Kendall started to be their model.



And this is why she's hired.

Unknown models don't have the paparazzi and social media attention needed to compete.


----------



## bisousx

sabrunka said:


> Are you serious? It's one of the largest cosmetic companies in the world



Well idk how old Jikena is but I must assume that she may be younger since Estee was branded as a more, um, mature brand.


----------



## Jayne1

Jikena said:


> I didn't even know the brand Estée Lauder before Kendall started to be their model.



Really?  You can't go into a department store without seeing Estée Lauder.

They also own everything from Clinique, Jo Malone, Tom Ford, Smashbox and MAC (which they ruined, but that's beside the point.)


----------



## CherryKitty

I'm 17 and only know of Estée Lauder because of my mom. It was smart to hire Kendall, as a lot of teens know who she is and it will add a new age group to their company. It hasn't really been marketed for a younger audience, but with Kendall representing them it's sort of a revival.


----------



## CherryKitty

usmcwifey said:


> My mom worked for Estée Lauder while in college and so in my teens I was only allowed to use their products because my mom knew them so well. As an adult I still only use their makeup products as well as cleansers and moisturizers etc. ....it is absolutely NOT affordable to the average teenager ...that's for sure....but it's definitely worth the investment if you ask me (as an adult) [emoji4]



It's definitely not affordable, but it's pretty much equal to most of the products sold at Sephora. So if they can attract more teens with their new marketing strategies, the prices aren't that outlandish in comparison to what a lot of teens are already used to for some products and brands.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner loves to play dress up, as evidenced on her Instagram page and new website.

The 18-year-old reality star proved she's comfortable going casual as well during a movie date night with boyfriend Tyga in Calabasas, California on Wednesday.

Kylie donned a comfy Adidas track suit that covered her up from neck to ankles along with sporty trainers.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eveals-Tyga-called-fianc-e.html#ixzz3n6DE5ouE


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian has ruled as queen of the internet for quite some time now.

But the reality star has bowed down to her younger sister, admitting in a new video that Kylie Jenner has 'dethroned' her.

In a short clip posted to 18-year-old Kylie's website, Kim says that for the time being, while she is pregnant, the young upstart has taken her place as she takes a break from the limelight. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...unger-sister-DETHRONED-her.html#ixzz3n6EIpcYL


----------



## Star1231

I don't buy Kendall as a catwalk model at all,
she has a boring look. She sparks no interest, which is key.


----------



## Star1231

Kitties Are Cute said:


> She looks like she's just standing there looking at you. Seriously, supermodel?? Whatevs.




Ita


----------



## Jikena

bisousx said:


> Well idk how old Jikena is but I must assume that she may be younger since Estee was branded as a more, um, mature brand.



I don't know how to multiquote. 

I'm 20 years old and I'm from France. I think (not sure at all) that Estée Lauder isn't very famous in France. Well, there's also the fact that I never go in makeup stores and I only buy cheap makeup from supermarkets. Like, I never look at the Dior products etc. I'm not very interested in makeup. Also, I've never seen an add for that brand. Never seen any Kardashian in my city either lol. The only reason I know the brand now is because I follow this topic.


----------



## keodi

Jayne1 said:


> Really?  You can't go into a department store without seeing Estée Lauder.
> 
> They also own everything from Clinique, Jo Malone, Tom Ford, Smashbox and MAC *(which they ruined, but that's beside the point.*)



Agreed, they also own Aveda, which I loved but they ruined.


----------



## White Orchid

I'm confused as to how MAC and Aveda have been ruined.  I don't know much about make-up as I only wear eyeliner, lip gloss and mascara so yeah, totally clueless here.  Anyone?


----------



## lizmil

KK is supposedly out of the limelight during her pregnancy? Are they kidding?  She is shown almost daily in one of her flesh colored sausage casing getups. Complete with the verbage about how curvaceous and fab she is.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I wore Estée Lauder as a teen-- they have excellent foundation.


----------



## mcb100

I don't know if Kylie is working with Aveda for sure per say but I know Aveda gave her attention. They put something on facebook about being proud to have their "Smooth Infusion, Naturally Straight" product on their shelves after seeing Kylie's hair at the Billboard music awards. Also, Caitlyn Jenner might be getting a possible contract with MAC Cosmetics, as confirmed by several different sources/magazines on the Internet, and Kylie has also gotten a lot of attention (or been reported what she's wearing in mags) for wearing MAC lipsticks, so much attention that a certain shade she wears has been sold out. 


Also, both Aveda and MAC are owned by Estee Lauder, and Kendall is now the face of Estee Lauder. (Estee Lauder owns several brands like MAC, Aveda, Clinique, etc.) PMK must be very good in the marketing area. A lot of the Kardashians/Jenners lately are doing good at branching themselves into cosmetics companys through the public eye, or at least getting attention for their beauty rituals lately. (I mean now CJ too, might get a MAC collaboration. They're doing a good job at getting attention.)


----------



## Sasha2012

Their family is reality television royalty. 

And Kendall and Kylie Jenner were the definition of a sister act when they attended a pal's birthday bash in downtown LA on Saturday.

The statuesque model, 19, leaned close to Kylie in a snap shared by the 18-year-old, which she captioned 'Idgaf if they were.' 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ned-tum-crop-parties-Kylie.html#ixzz3n6CO9wtI


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Kardashians Fake Filming?!?! What?!?!!? Say it isn't so! :lolots:

http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...ial&utm_campaign=KylieJennerCaughtFakingScene


----------



## Ladybug09

SpeedyJC said:


> That is too funny.  I seriously would love to see a real super model like *Naomi Cambell *or Adrianna Lima do that to Kendall.


That was my first thought when I read that comment.  



White Orchid said:


> *I'm confused as to how MAC and Aveda have been ruined*.  I don't know much about make-up as I only wear eyeliner, lip gloss and mascara so yeah, totally clueless here.  Anyone?


I was wondering this too!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Coach Lover Too said:


> Kardashians Fake Filming?!?! What?!?!!? Say it isn't so! :lolots:
> 
> http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...ial&utm_campaign=KylieJennerCaughtFakingScene



Love Kontinuity  errors 

_Scene 3:
At her own home, Khloe gets a visit from Kris Jenner. *Kris Jenner, arrives frenzied and pressed to force Rob into going to Armenia with his sisters who leave that night*. Khloe reminds her mom that she told her he was not going. Khloe tells Kris that it would be great if Rob could join them, but they dont want to force the issue. *Were super proud of Khloe because forcing the issue seven weeks after the trip had taken place would have been a travesty.* This scene was filmed on June 30, 2015, nearly two months after Khloe began packing for, and presumably went to, Armenia.
_

http://kuwtke.tumblr.com

I'm always surprised when people talk about what happens on the show like it is real.


----------



## tweegy

Coach Lover Too said:


> Kardashians Fake Filming?!?! What?!?!!? Say it isn't so! :lolots:
> 
> http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...ial&utm_campaign=KylieJennerCaughtFakingScene



Ok Sassys! Fess up- you made this didn't you?

http://kuwtke.tumblr.com/


----------



## Encore Hermes

This is really pretty funny 
The Armenian trip with side trip for Bubba's baptism. full trip with pics in link. 
_Cold Open/Scene 1: Filmed on April 9, 2015

Kimberly Kardashian West is still in Armenia with her youngest Kardashian sistren, Khloe. The two are joined by their cousins, Kourtni and Kara, both of whom have either rejected or were never offered assistance by the Kardashian&#8217;s glam squad for their stint on national TV. North West has finally begun to speak&#8212;she calls Kim &#8220;mama.&#8221; The group is having dinner when Khloe discovers that Kendall is on the cover of Harper&#8217;s Bazaar, and begins to miss her so much that she FaceTimes her at the table. More amazing than Kendall&#8217;s success as a model, is Khloe&#8217;s iPhone case that miraculously casts her in perfect lighting. Kim, Khloe, and Kendall&#8217;s Armenian meal was filmed on April 9, 2015._










Gawker

http://defamer.gawker.com/will-we-e...m_source=gawker_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## Jayne1

White Orchid said:


> I'm confused as to how MAC and Aveda have been ruined.  I don't know much about make-up as I only wear eyeliner, lip gloss and mascara so yeah, totally clueless here.  Anyone?



MAC was the coolest little Canadian company, Toronto based, so I know and shopped there from the get go (in the '80s!) when they were just one little store. They had the biggest heart and the products were for makeup professionals (&#8220;all sexes, all races, all ages&#8221; ) and the prices were low and they had these huge Fashion Cares events in Toronto, to fund-raise for people living with HIV&#8230;  a unique thing at the time.. as was the colour range.  The stores were limited, but still accessible in big cities in the States and Canada.

Anyway, they sold to Estée Lauder and you know what happens when the creative directors step down and the money flows and it's just not the same company anymore.  Too many launches, too many uninspired products, the low-wage retail sales people don't have the training and aren't the skilled artists they once were. The products are less original and copies of every other Estée Lauder owned company.

I could go on, but you get the idea.


----------



## bunnyr

Jayne1 said:


> MAC was the coolest little Canadian company, Toronto based, so I know and shopped there from the get go (in the '80s!) when they were just one little store. They had the biggest heart and the products were for makeup professionals (all sexes, all races, all ages ) and the prices were low and they had these huge Fashion Cares events in Toronto, to fund-raise for people living with HIV  a unique thing at the time.. as was the colour range.  The stores were limited, but still accessible in big cities in the States and Canada.
> 
> Anyway, they sold to Estée Lauder and you know what happens when the creative directors step down and the money flows and it's just not the same company anymore.  Too many launches, too many uninspired products, the low-wage retail sales people don't have the training and aren't the skilled artists they once were. The products are less original and copies of every other Estée Lauder owned company.
> 
> I could go on, but you get the idea.




I haven't shopped mac for a long time already but I remember thinking their "sales girls makeup artists" were far better at applying makeup than most other counter brand girls.


----------



## Sasha2012

It's always a big week for supermodel Kendall Jenner but best friend Hailey Baldwin is never far behind, not to mention mum and manager Kris.

Kendall along with her loyal entourage arrived in Paris for Fashion Week on Tuesday and headed straight out for lunch as a trio. 

Dressed all in black, the glam squad left the Paris hotel in convoy, making their way to Kim Kardashian and husband Kanye West's favourite eatery L'Avenue. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...l-Paris-ahead-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz3nAi6PWgh


----------



## Jikena

Can't stand these people trying to take pictures of them. I've said it  before but it must be so annoying to have people feeling like they have  the right to come near you and take pics (referring to the pic of the  guy's hair touching Kendall's hair and the guy with his hand 2  centimeters from Kris' face).


----------



## mcb100

Yanno, do I think that Kendall would really be an instant model if she didn't have the family that she has? No. (And I agree that in the old days, there was a special certain something that super models have, and nowadays it's like anyone who's tall and famous/or has a famous family can basically sign up to be one.) But I can honestly say I am genuinely happy for her success. It's a positive that she's actually working, which is something no one in her family really seems to do, unless you classify sitting around a table talking and/or having their conversations filmed by someone, as work. Do I think she's the greatest model? Absolutely not. But I do believe that modeling is like a sport, or like any other career only in the way that you have to work hard at it to get better. I mean they have walks, and facial poses, and all sorts of things that probably require practice for someone to actually become good at it. 

But if she honestly wants to be a model, and she's practicing and things, then good for her. I do believe that modeling is not just someone taking photographs of you, and that to be a good model does actually require some work. Maybe she's not a "great" model yet, but if this is really what she aspires to do, and she works hard at it, then she might be able to be one.


----------



## poopsie

Jayne1 said:


> MAC was the coolest little Canadian company, Toronto based, so I know and shopped there from the get go (in the '80s!) when they were just one little store. They had the biggest heart and the products were for makeup professionals (all sexes, all races, all ages ) and the prices were low and they had these huge Fashion Cares events in Toronto, to fund-raise for people living with HIV  a unique thing at the time.. as was the colour range.  The stores were limited, but still accessible in big cities in the States and Canada.
> 
> Anyway, they sold to Estée Lauder and you know what happens when the creative directors step down and the money flows and it's just not the same company anymore.  Too many launches, too many uninspired products, the low-wage retail sales people don't have the training and aren't the skilled artists they once were. The products are less original and copies of every other Estée Lauder owned company.
> 
> I could go on, but you get the idea.




They are also no longer cruelty free.


----------



## labelwhore04

mcb100 said:


> Yanno, do I think that Kendall would really be an instant model if she didn't have the family that she has? No. (And I agree that in the old days, there was a special certain something that super models have, and nowadays it's like anyone who's tall and famous/or has a famous family can basically sign up to be one.) But I can honestly say I am genuinely happy for her success. It's a positive that she's actually working, which is something no one in her family really seems to do, unless you classify sitting around a table talking and/or having their conversations filmed by someone, as work. Do I think she's the greatest model? Absolutely not. But I do believe that modeling is like a sport, or like any other career only in the way that you have to work hard at it to get better. I mean they have walks, and facial poses, and all sorts of things that probably require practice for someone to actually become good at it.
> 
> But if she honestly wants to be a model, and she's practicing and things, then good for her. I do believe that modeling is not just someone taking photographs of you, and that to be a good model does actually require some work. Maybe she's not a "great" model yet, but if this is really what she aspires to do, and she works hard at it, then she might be able to be one.



I agree. At least she's doing something legitimate and putting her connections to good use. She'd be dumb to not take advantage of her name to help launch herself a career. I mean is it fair? No, but that's life. It's not _what_ you know but _who_ you know. Look at Ivanka *****, i doubt she would have a "Vice-President" title if it wasn't for her dad, but i can't knock her for doing something with her life instead of just playing the socialite role.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner may be the queen of social media, but she was sporting a smashed smartphone while out in Los Angeles on Tuesday.

The 18-year-old showcased her figure in a skintight suede dress and wore bright blue contact lenses as she headed to a studio to film Keeping Up With The Kardashians.

Afterwards, the reality star met up with 25-year-old rapper boyfriend Tyga for lunch.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-dress-grabbing-lunch-Tyga.html#ixzz3nB1I6TC6


----------



## poopsie

So, is she over dressed or is he under dressed for wherever it is they are going?


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> Dressed all in black, the glam squad left the Paris hotel in convoy, making their way to Kim Kardashian and husband Kanye West's favourite eatery L'Avenue.



Kendull looks like a try-hard fool in that outfit. So does the Baldwin one.


----------



## sabrunka

I think Kylie looks good (in the most recent photos).  I'm back to thinking that she hasn't had a boob job lol.


----------



## pukasonqo

tyga, sexy as a plate of cold spaghetti
on the other hand, the guy in the tee shirt (second pic)...


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> It's always a big week for supermodel Kendall Jenner but best friend Hailey Baldwin is never far behind, not to mention mum and manager Kris.
> 
> Kendall along with her loyal entourage arrived in Paris for Fashion Week on Tuesday and headed straight out for lunch as a trio.
> 
> Dressed all in black, the glam squad left the Paris hotel in convoy, making their way to Kim Kardashian and husband Kanye West's favourite eatery L'Avenue.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...l-Paris-ahead-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz3nAi6PWgh



Kris' BBB is pretty yummy. That's all I got.


----------



## VickyB

mcb100 said:


> Yanno, do I think that Kendall would really be an instant model if she didn't have the family that she has? No. (And I agree that in the old days, there was a special certain something that super models have, and nowadays it's like anyone who's tall and famous/or has a famous family can basically sign up to be one.) But I can honestly say I am genuinely happy for her success. It's a positive that she's actually working, which is something no one in her family really seems to do, unless you classify sitting around a table talking and/or having their conversations filmed by someone, as work. Do I think she's the greatest model? Absolutely not. But I do believe that modeling is like a sport, or like any other career only in the way that you have to work hard at it to get better. I mean they have walks, and facial poses, and all sorts of things that probably require practice for someone to actually become good at it.
> 
> But if she honestly wants to be a model, and she's practicing and things, then good for her. I do believe that modeling is not just someone taking photographs of you, and that to be a good model does actually require some work. Maybe she's not a "great" model yet, but if this is really what she aspires to do, and she works hard at it, then she might be able to be one.



Agreed.


----------



## Oryx816

pukasonqo said:


> tyga, sexy as a plate of cold spaghetti
> on the other hand, the guy in the tee shirt (second pic)...




Good call pukasonqo!  I missed that tasty specimen...I was distracted by Kylie's slutty Pocahontas look.  I will go back to that pic to look at that tee shirt (again) while I enjoy my coffee.


----------



## VickyB

How does Kylie always manage to look uber slutty?


----------



## pukasonqo

Oryx816 said:


> Good call pukasonqo!  I missed that tasty specimen...I was distracted by Kylie's slutty Pocahontas look.  I will go back to that pic to look at that tee shirt (again) while I enjoy my coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143172




enjoy, he is worth a second look!
sadly then we go down hill with pics of tyga...


----------



## lizmil

Slutty Pocahontas look, that's it! One size up might have looked nice! And you are right T shirt guy was worth a second look. Tyga always looks like there is nothing going on in his head.


----------



## Oryx816

pukasonqo said:


> enjoy, he is worth a second look!
> sadly then we go down hill with pics of tyga...




Why did you need to remind me of Tyga?  He is the antithesis of t-shirt guy!  
I don't get Kylie, why waste a millisecond on that deadbeat Tyga when there are guys like t-shirt guy available?  Everyone has their bad boy phase, and I went for the t-shirt guy type, not The turtle who lost its shell type (Tyga).

Then again, after you have defiled yourself with Tyga, the pickings are considerably more scarce I would think.  Even men have some standards.....


----------



## AEGIS

Jayne1 said:


> MAC was the coolest little Canadian company, Toronto based, so I know and shopped there from the get go (in the '80s!) when they were just one little store. They had the biggest heart and the products were for makeup professionals (all sexes, all races, all ages ) and the prices were low and they had these huge Fashion Cares events in Toronto, to fund-raise for people living with HIV  a unique thing at the time.. as was the colour range.  The stores were limited, but still accessible in big cities in the States and Canada.
> 
> Anyway, they sold to Estée Lauder and you know what happens when the creative directors step down and the money flows and it's just not the same company anymore.  Too many launches, too many uninspired products, the low-wage retail sales people don't have the training and aren't the skilled artists they once were. The products are less original and copies of every other Estée Lauder owned company.
> 
> I could go on, but you get the idea.



MAC makeup artists only do drag queen makeup. They have no chill


----------



## glamourous1098

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie Jenner may be the queen of social media, but she was sporting a smashed smartphone while out in Los Angeles on Tuesday.
> 
> The 18-year-old showcased her figure in a skintight suede dress and wore bright blue contact lenses as she headed to a studio to film Keeping Up With The Kardashians.
> 
> Afterwards, the reality star met up with 25-year-old rapper boyfriend Tyga for lunch.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-dress-grabbing-lunch-Tyga.html#ixzz3nB1I6TC6



... How does she sit down?


----------



## GoGlam

Kendall looks great in Paris


----------



## Jikena

The back of the dress looks hideous with the zipper making a weird shape. And it's too short.


----------



## myown

I like what Kylie is wearing. That beige leather dress. But it seems super uncomfortable in the warm weather



pukasonqo said:


> tyga, sexy as a plate of cold spaghetti
> on the other hand, the guy in the tee shirt (second pic)...


----------



## Queenpixie

Kylies body looks insane! Kim must be livid


----------



## keodi

Jayne1 said:


> MAC was the coolest little Canadian company, Toronto based, so I know and shopped there from the get go (in the '80s!) when they were just one little store. They had the biggest heart and the products were for makeup professionals (all sexes, all races, all ages ) and the prices were low and they had these huge Fashion Cares events in Toronto, to fund-raise for people living with HIV  a unique thing at the time.. as was the colour range.  The stores were limited, but still accessible in big cities in the States and Canada.
> 
> Anyway, they sold to Estée Lauder and you know what happens when the creative directors step down and the money flows and it's just not the same company anymore.  Too many launches, too many uninspired products, the low-wage retail sales people don't have the training and aren't the skilled artists they once were. The products are less original and copies of every other Estée Lauder owned company.
> 
> I could go on, but you get the idea.



Same situation with Aveda, when Aveda started out they were a small company, that created *great* products, were big on social and environmental responsibility, and giving back to the community, then they sold to  Estee Lauder. The quality of the products changed(not for the better), and even though they say they are socially and environmentally responsible, it's really just  a lot  of greenwashing. I get what you mean about MAC, and I think Estee Lauder ruined them too!


----------



## Jayne1

keodi said:


> Same situation with Aveda, when Aveda started out they were a small company, that created *great* products, were big on social and environmental responsibility, and giving back to the community, then they sold to  Estee Lauder. The quality of the products changed(not for the better), and even though they say they are socially and environmentally responsible, it's really just  a lot  of greenwashing. I get what you mean about MAC, and I think Estee Lauder ruined them too!



I remember back in the day, Bobbi Brown used to say no one should wear shimmer on their cheeks.  Then she sold her company to Estee Lauder and look at what you have...


----------



## terebina786

Jayne1 said:


> I remember back in the day, Bobbi Brown used to say no one should wear shimmer on their cheeks.  Then she sold her company to Estee Lauder and look at what you have...



She actually said that?! I can't imagine living without my highlighter, seriously.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

AEGIS said:


> MAC makeup artists only do drag queen makeup. They have no chill



Truth.


----------



## NovemberRain

I still don't understand why these people need a bodyguard for their day to day lives. I can see maybe in Paris when the crowds are crazy or something similar.


----------



## bunnyr

Jayne1 said:


> I remember back in the day, Bobbi Brown used to say no one should wear shimmer on their cheeks.  Then she sold her company to Estee Lauder and look at what you have...




Makes sense from a real artists point of view.


----------



## Jayne1

terebina786 said:


> She actually said that?! I can't imagine living without my highlighter, seriously.



Not about highlighters, although she didn't have one, initially. She said glittery, sparkly, shimmery cheeks weren't a good look.  She also said no one needs a dozen lipsticks, just the perfect one.

I liked her back then, that was my philosophy too find the perfect thing.

I met her, many years ago, when she came to Holt Renfrew to promote her line.  She did my makeup. (It wasn't great, but that's another story, I still liked her original stuff, before Estee Lauder.)


----------



## Sasha2012

It's the start of the busiest of the four Fashion Weeks for top model Kendall Jenner 

And as such, the 19-year-old was seen pacing ahead of her proud-looking momager Kris Jenner on Wednesday morning as they exited their central Paris hotel, destined for the first fittings.

Kendall practised her catwalk strut, taking long strides in a striking blue tabard top that revealed an eyeful from the side as she went braless in front of Kris and her boyfriend Corey Gamble.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Week-fittings-momager-Kris.html#ixzz3nElxeSQR


----------



## Coach Lover Too

That top looks like something I made when I flunked out of Home Ec!

(I read on another article that Kendall was not happy that Kris continues to follow her everywhere....) lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That top is interesting...can't decide if I like it or not.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jayne1 said:


> Not about highlighters, although she didn't have one, initially. She said glittery, sparkly, shimmery cheeks weren't a good look.  She also said no one needs a dozen lipsticks, just the perfect one.
> 
> 
> 
> I liked her back then, that was my philosophy too find the perfect thing.
> 
> 
> 
> I met her, many years ago, when she came to Holt Renfrew to promote her line.  She did my makeup. (It wasn't great, but that's another story, I still liked her original stuff, before Estee Lauder.)




She was right and I also have her make-up books. I only have one Lipstick and the same color for the past 7 years.


----------



## Ladybug09

terebina786 said:


> She actually said that?! I can't imagine living without my highlighter, seriously.


I now right! LOL


LadyLouboutin08 said:


> That top is interesting...can't decide if I like it or not.


She's giving me Mortal Kombat realness!!

Finish him!


----------



## keodi

Ladybug09 said:


> I now right! LOL
> 
> *She's giving me Mortal Kombat realness!!
> 
> Finish him*!


----------



## redney

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> That top is interesting...can't decide if I like it or not.



I would like it if the side hem was actually completed and not left raw with threads hanging out everywhere. 

Nina Garcia would NOT be having anything like that on Project Runway!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I used to try and convince my Home Ec teacher that *who needs zippers when you can just tie it on* and she didn't fall for it. Now look!


----------



## Oryx816

Coach Lover Too said:


> I used to try and convince my Home Ec teacher that *who needs zippers when you can just tie it on* and she didn't fall for it. Now look!




You were on the cutting edge!   

In Home Ec I could never flip a pancake, I kept flopping it over on itself--it always wound up looking like a very unappetizing burrito.  I told my teacher it was a "breakfast burrito" and she wasn't feeling it either.

Ah, to be a Home Ec rebel....or disaster!  Lol!


----------



## Oryx816

^ Nothing will date a person more than admitting to having had Home Ec.


----------



## AECornell

Hahaha DH and I were talking about that the other day. He took it and I didn't. Do they have a similar class still?



Oryx816 said:


> ^ Nothing will date a person more than admitting to having had Home Ec.


----------



## Oryx816

AECornell said:


> Hahaha DH and I were talking about that the other day. He took it and I didn't. Do they have a similar class still?




Maybe they have something similar as an extra curricular activity somewhere but I don't think it is part of the core curriculum anymore.  It probably got booted to make room for computer class.

We were a simple folk back then....


----------



## poopsie

I didn't mind the cooking part of home ec but I detested the sewing part with a passion. I snuck my apron and potholder out of class and had my mother do them. I wanted to take shop class instead, but girls weren't even allowed to wear pants to school then let alone take a 'boys' class. We had to have a sit in (remember those) to be allowed to wear pants. When the school relented it was pant suits only the first year. 
But Kendall's top is totally something I could have made----no pattern or sewing machine required


----------



## Sasha2012

Its a month-long season dedicated to the great and the good of the sartorial world, and Paris Fashion Week will certainly not disappoint.

Kendall Jenner was a noticeable presence in the French capital when she headed out for dinner with close pal Gigi Hadid and Balmains Oliver Rousteing on Wednesday evening.

Turning heads as she passed by, the 19-year-old model confidently put her lean frame on full display in an extremely bold ensemble, consisting of a cross-hatched bralet and semi-sheer trousers.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ps-late-night-dinner-Paris.html#ixzz3nGp0LGor


----------



## Emma150

She look so plastic on the last photo


----------



## Emma150

Sasha2012 said:


> Its a month-long season dedicated to the great and the good of the sartorial world, and Paris Fashion Week will certainly not disappoint.
> 
> Kendall Jenner was a noticeable presence in the French capital when she headed out for dinner with close pal Gigi Hadid and Balmains Oliver Rousteing on Wednesday evening.
> 
> Turning heads as she passed by, the 19-year-old model confidently put her lean frame on full display in an extremely bold ensemble, consisting of a cross-hatched bralet and semi-sheer trousers.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ps-late-night-dinner-Paris.html#ixzz3nGp0LGor


only one who looks model to me is guy in the middle lol


----------



## pukasonqo

whomever did the make up on the blond girl does not like her
sounding like my mum, but, if i am about to see your map of tassie (tasmania) then your skirt or dress is waaaaay too short
no comment on the sheer pants but kendall took notes from kimbo in how to wear hooker couture


----------



## Encore Hermes

Paris with Oliver and GiGi









Loading pics
Stylewatch






Us magazine




Mirror


----------



## sabrunka

Wtf Kendall.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I dunno about y'all but I'm already dreading when Kris borrows that outfit.


----------



## Jikena

Soooooo... No one's going to say anything bout the fact that Kendall is wearing a thong and no bottom and that we can see her boobs and nipples ? 

What. The. ****. What is wrong with this world !!


----------



## chowlover2

Kendall's outfit looks like something Kanye would dress Kim in!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Look on the bright side, Kim's not wearing that outfit..... LOL


----------



## pursegrl12

LouboutinHottie said:


> Look on the bright side, Kim's not wearing that outfit..... LOL




Silver linings.


----------



## AEGIS

Oryx816 said:


> ^ Nothing will date a person more than admitting to having had Home Ec.



Really?!  I just turned 30.  I took home ec  but you're right... I don't think my little sister did


----------



## AEGIS

they both look like hookers
literally looking for johns


----------



## AEGIS

but for some reason when Rihanna does it I am not offended.


----------



## dangerouscurves

AEGIS said:


> but for some reason when Rihanna does it I am not offended.




Me neither. Rihanna had the attitude. Kendall doesn't.


----------



## lulu212121

dangerouscurves said:


> Me neither. Rihanna had the attitude. Kendall doesn't.


So true. It shows on their face & body language, too. I just can't with these so called models anymore.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Rihanna just looks like she was too drunk to put clothes on.


----------



## AEGIS

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Rihanna just looks like she was too drunk to put clothes on.




lol


----------



## poopsie

pukasonqo said:


> whomever did the make up on the blond girl does not like her
> sounding like my mum, *but, if i am about to see your map of tassie (tasmania) then your skirt or dress is waaaaay too short*
> no comment on the sheer pants but kendall took notes from kimbo in how to wear hooker couture





Cue Amanda Palmer!!!!



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcoreV10hI8


----------



## chowlover2

poopsie said:


> Cue Amanda Palmer!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcoreV10hI8




" dead "


----------



## NY_Mami

Emma150 said:


> She look so plastic on the last photo


 
His looks alone tells why he should date someone his own age...


----------



## myown

Jikena said:


> Soooooo... No one's going to say anything bout the fact that Kendall is wearing a thong and no bottom and that we can see her boobs and nipples ?
> 
> What. The. ****. What is wrong with this world !!



I wonder why she needs this now


----------



## YSoLovely

myown said:


> I wonder why she needs this now




Sibling rivalry. PMK must have told her to step her game up.

Kendall hasn't walked many shows this Fashion Months. Just very few in NYC, none in London or Milan.
She might be a semi-exclusive for Balmain & Chanel, but the casual gossip media doesn't have a clue about these kind of deals.


----------



## lookupdown

YSoLovely said:


> Sibling rivalry. PMK must have told her to step her game up.
> 
> Kendall hasn't walked many shows this Fashion Months. Just very few in NYC, none in London or Milan.
> She might be a semi-exclusive for Balmain & Chanel, but the casual gossip media doesn't have a clue about these kind of deals.


I could be wrong, but I don't think she is semi-exclusive for those brands.  If she was semi-exclusive for any brand wouldn't it be for Fendi?  She was in their ads for the winter 2015 season but she didn't walk in their show.   Either she got something else going on or her hookups are running out.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

She just walked Balmain (not surprised)
Be interesting to see what else she walks


----------



## SpeedyJC

Ladybug09 said:


> I now right! LOL
> 
> She's giving me Mortal Kombat realness!!
> 
> Finish him!


 
Haha you are so right. I loved playing that game I was always the girl with the flying fans lol.


----------



## AshTx.1

coach lover too said:


> i dunno about y'all but i'm already dreading when kris borrows that outfit.



lmfao!!!!!!


----------



## AshTx.1

LouboutinHottie said:


> Look on the bright side, Kim's not wearing that outfit..... LOL



Right lol!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Don't be so sure. I bet she'll wear it.


----------



## Lounorada

The women in this family have the longest a$$es... :weird: 
It pains me that I know that, but when they walk around leaving nothing to the imagination all the time, it's hard to un-see


----------



## Brandless

Coach Lover Too said:


> I dunno about y'all but I'm already dreading when Kris borrows that outfit.




Worse what if Kim borrows it?


----------



## redney

Brandless said:


> Worse what if Kim borrows it?



There is no way, zero zilch nada, she can fit her grotesquely inflated behind into it.


----------



## Eva1991

redney said:


> There is no way, zero zilch nada, she can fit her grotesquely inflated behind into it.



She doesn't care if clothes fit. If it's edgy (which this outfit is) she'll - unfortunately - wear it, I'm afraid...


----------



## redney

Eva1991 said:


> She doesn't care if clothes fit. If it's edgy (which this outfit is) she'll - unfortunately - wear it, I'm afraid...



I agree. But she will physically rip the thing wide open trying to stuff her wide load in.


----------



## Sasha2012

She was the star of the show during the Balmain Spring/Summer 2016 presentation, hosted at Paris Fashion Week on Thursday.

And moments later, Kendall Jenner wasted no time in rushing back to work as she joined the fashion houses creative director, Olivier Rousteing, for a stunning photoshoot.

Posing on a balcony at Le Grand Hotel, the 19-year-old beauty caught the eye in a bold ensemble  no doubt from Balmain's Resort 2016 collection.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-stunning-Balmain-PFW-show.html#ixzz3nLvvPCKZ


----------



## Ladybug09

SpeedyJC said:


> Haha you are so right. I loved playing that game I was always the girl with the flying fans lol.


Kitana!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kitana


----------



## Eva1991

redney said:


> I agree. But she will physically rip the thing wide open trying to stuff her wide load in.



:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been causing something of a stir in Paris as she makes the most of Fashion Week - and Kendall Jenner was pictured leaving her hotel and heading to the Balmain show on Thursday. 

Make-up free ahead of her high-end makeover, the 19-year-old hid her eyes behind sunglasses as she made her way quickly up a flight of steps ahead of her big moment. 

With her hair tied up, the model wore a bra top which showed off her abs and tight trousers, worn with a vintage pattern silk quilted jacket.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-abs-bra-ahead-Balmain-PFW.html#ixzz3nMiLvOnz


----------



## Jikena

Funny how her toes are all the same length and then you have the little toe that's tiny compared to the others (see last pic).

[Useless comment of the day]


----------



## Encore Hermes

Nothing compared to Doutzen et al. 












Daily mail


----------



## AECornell

I personally think Kendall looks amazing and is a good model. So much judgment from those who haven't walked runway.


----------



## glamourous1098

Encore Hermes said:


> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/01/19/2CF9AFA300000578-3256420-Cheeky_She_flashed_a_hint_of_underboob_in_the_show_stopper_of_a_-a-163_1443725924366.jpg
> Nothing compared to Doutzen et al.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/01/20/2CF9F04C00000578-3256420-Doing_her_thing_The_pretty_model_looked_incredible_as_she_took_t-a-361_1443727071603.jpg
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/01/19/2CF9D67400000578-3256420-Colour_pop_She_also_modelled_a_tan_design_with_a_cobalt_knit_dre-a-192_1443725925162.jpg
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/01/20/2CF9D04A00000578-3256420-image-a-299_1443726344388.jpg
> Daily mail



That's just not fair... you can't compare a mere mortal to Doutzen!


----------



## Leelee786

aecornell said:


> i personally think kendall looks amazing and is a good model. So much judgment from those who haven't walked runway.




+1


----------



## V0N1B2

Jikena said:


> Funny how her toes are all the same length and then you have the little toe that's tiny compared to the others (see last pic).
> 
> [Useless comment of the day]


It's funny you would mention this because all I could think was this girl's feet are going to be focked in a couple of years if she keeps running around everywhere in those heels.  Dinner, airport, pap walk, to the dentist, photo shoot, pap stroll, to the gym, back to the airport, on the cobblestone streets of [insert European city here], another pap walk...
*goes for all the Jenndashians


----------



## bunnyr

AECornell said:


> I personally think Kendall looks amazing and is a good model. So much judgment from those who haven't walked runway.




It's just a gossip thread. I'm a classical musician and feel every person is critiquing something about music like they've had any type of training.


----------



## jmcadon

AECornell said:


> I personally think Kendall looks amazing and is a good model. So much judgment from those who haven't walked runway.



I agree..she is beautiful!


----------



## SpeedyJC

AECornell said:


> I personally think Kendall looks amazing and is a good model. So much judgment from those who haven't walked runway.



I know a model( a real model )who has done print for cover girl ect who can model circles around Kendall yet Kendall is being referred to as a supermodel. This is a clear case of family connections and I don't think one needs to have walked the runway to see that.


----------



## SpeedyJC

bunnyr said:


> It's just a gossip thread. I'm a classical musician and feel every person is critiquing something about music like they've had any type of training.



Yes I agree this is mere gossip no one needs to be a professional to have an opinion. What do you play by the way? I play the violin.


----------



## schadenfreude

Watching Kim bring Kris Caitlyn's spider filled clothes on KUWTK. Now, I freely admit that I've had a hard week, but I actually feel bad for Kylie. She seems like such a lost little girl under the boobs and makeup and bravado. Kendull, on the other hand, is a snot nosed little bratty punk.


----------



## bunnyr

SpeedyJC said:


> Yes I agree this is mere gossip no one needs to be a professional to have an opinion. What do you play by the way? I play the violin.




Yes, violin performance and piano education are what I majored in officially.


----------



## GoGlam

Kendall is looking more on point! Good for her!


----------



## AECornell

An opinion and a judgement are two different things IMO. I understand it's a gossip thread. That's the go-to response in all these treads if you question everyone's negativity. My "opinion" is that there is a lot of judgment from people that she is a terrible model and how bad of a job she's doing, when I can almost guarantee 99% of the people in this thread have never modeled runway. No one is perfect and she's not a superhuman.

The rest of her family is a hot mess and I really like that she has branched out more on her own. I don't doubt her family and connections are the reason she's popular in the modeling world, but I think she is doing a fantastic job. She has real high end campaigns and isn't modeling jewelry in a Walmart ad.


----------



## Sasha2012

She routinely produces eye-catching outfits.   

But Kylie Jenner was determined to step up her game when she headed out to Calabasas on Thursday in a very funky Adidas outfit designed in collaboration with Mary Katrantzuo.

The 18-year-old's outfit, which can be purchased in its entirety for $437 on the designer's website, was sports themed with gymnasts, tennis rackets, red boxing bags, and dumbbells emblazoned throughout the ensemble.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...400-designer-Adidas-outfit.html#ixzz3nO3a87O3


----------



## dangerouscurves

AECornell said:


> An opinion and a judgement are two different things IMO. I understand it's a gossip thread. That's the go-to response in all these treads if you question everyone's negativity. My "opinion" is that there is a lot of judgment from people that she is a terrible model and how bad of a job she's doing, when I can almost guarantee 99% of the people in this thread have never modeled runway. No one is perfect and she's not a superhuman.
> 
> The rest of her family is a hot mess and I really like that she has branched out more on her own. I don't doubt her family and connections are the reason she's popular in the modeling world, but I think she is doing a fantastic job. She has real high end campaigns and isn't modeling jewelry in a Walmart ad.




Errrr.... I can't make a cake to save my life but I still know which or what cake strikes my fancy.


----------



## myown

that kylie-outfit is something miley cyrus would wear.


----------



## ByeKitty

So I see everyone in here praising Naomi and Linda Evangelista, so here are my 0.02... I like when models don't have these larger than life personalities like Naomi. To me it's a good thing when models don't distract from the fashion.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

ByeKitty said:


> So I see everyone in here praising Naomi and Linda Evangelista, so here are my 0.02... I like when models don't have these larger than life personalities like Naomi. To me it's a good thing when models don't distract from the fashion.



I was more discussing their walk, actually,  in comparison to Kendall and Gigi's distinct lack of game in that area.

Linda and Naomi are just prime examples. But designers normally (unless you have a famous family name that draws attention) require a model to really sell their clothes and the walk is a huge component of that IMO


----------



## dangerouscurves

I wouldn't actually compare the walk of Naomi and Linda to Gigi  or Kendall. Just like rap/hip-hop, their walk are old-school. If you watch the walk of Anna Selezneva or Bruna Tenorio, that's how models nowadays should walk!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

dangerouscurves said:


> I wouldn't actually compare the walk of Naomi and Linda to Gigi  or Kendall. Just like rap/hip-hop, their walk are old-school. If you watch the walk of Anna Selezneva or Bruna Tenorio, that's how models nowadays should walk!



Well that's my opinion so we'll have to agree to disagree.


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Well that's my opinion so we'll have to agree to disagree.




[emoji9][emoji9][emoji9]


----------



## Coach Lover Too

For a minute I thought that was Khloe behind Kylie in the pic! (it's not is it??!)


----------



## Jikena

Coach Lover Too said:


> For a minute I thought that was Khloe behind Kylie in the pic! (it's not is it??!)



Lool no it's not x)


----------



## SpeedyJC

AECornell said:


> An opinion and a judgement are two different things IMO. I understand it's a gossip thread. That's the go-to response in all these treads if you question everyone's negativity. My "opinion" is that there is a lot of judgment from people that she is a terrible model and how bad of a job she's doing, when I can almost guarantee 99% of the people in this thread have never modeled runway. No one is perfect and she's not a superhuman.
> 
> The rest of her family is a hot mess and I really like that she has branched out more on her own. I don't doubt her family and connections are the reason she's popular in the modeling world, but I think she is doing a fantastic job. She has real high end campaigns and isn't modeling jewelry in a Walmart ad.



Do you have runway expirence to come to the conclusion that she is a good model?


----------



## Jikena

AECornell said:


> An opinion and a judgement are two different things IMO. I understand it's a gossip thread. That's the go-to response in all these treads if you question everyone's negativity. My "opinion" is that there is a lot of judgment from people that she is a terrible model and how bad of a job she's doing, when I can almost guarantee 99% of the people in this thread have never modeled runway. No one is perfect and she's not a superhuman.
> 
> The rest of her family is a hot mess and I really like that she has branched out more on her own. I don't doubt her family and connections are the reason she's popular in the modeling world, but I think she is doing a fantastic job. She has real high end campaigns and isn't modeling jewelry in a Walmart ad.



At least she's doing something with her life, contrary to her sisters


----------



## AECornell

I'm talking about the judgment of her runway. Everyone is saying how terrible she is without having the experience in the same way. It's always easy to say how badly someone does at something when you've never had the experience, because you don't have any idea what it takes. 

I'm totally over this conversation. I really don't feel the need to justify myself in my reaction to the "opinions" in this thread. God forbid someone think a different way around here.



SpeedyJC said:


> Do you have runway expirence to come to the conclusion that she is a good model?


----------



## SpeedyJC

AECornell said:


> An opinion and a judgement are two different things IMO. I understand it's a gossip thread. That's the go-to response in all these treads if you question everyone's negativity. My "opinion" is that there is a lot of judgment from people that she is a terrible model and how bad of a job she's doing, when I can almost guarantee 99% of the people in this thread have never modeled runway. No one is perfect and she's not a superhuman.
> 
> The rest of her family is a hot mess and I really like that she has branched out more on her own. I don't doubt her family and connections are the reason she's popular in the modeling world, but I think she is doing a fantastic job. She has real high end campaigns and isn't modeling jewelry in a Walmart ad.





AECornell said:


> I'm talking about the judgment of her runway. Everyone is saying how terrible she is without having the experience in the same way. It's always easy to say how badly someone does at something when you've never had the experience, because you don't have any idea what it takes.
> 
> I'm totally over this conversation. I really don't feel the need to justify myself in my reaction to the "opinions" in this thread. God forbid someone think a different way around here.



It's fine to think differently but people can think she does a terrible job on the runway without having been on the runway themselves  just like people can think she does a good job without having been on the runway themselves, that was my point. 

My main issue isn't her runway anyways it's her print. I find her print work is boring and uninspired. That's my opinion.


----------



## bunnyr

AECornell said:


> An opinion and a judgement are two different things IMO. I understand it's a gossip thread. That's the go-to response in all these treads if you question everyone's negativity. My "opinion" is that there is a lot of judgment from people that she is a terrible model and how bad of a job she's doing, when I can almost guarantee 99% of the people in this thread have never modeled runway. No one is perfect and she's not a superhuman.
> 
> The rest of her family is a hot mess and I really like that she has branched out more on her own. I don't doubt her family and connections are the reason she's popular in the modeling world, but I think she is doing a fantastic job. She has real high end campaigns and isn't modeling jewelry in a Walmart ad.




Again, all due to her family. On her own she has no "out of ordinary" talents nor trained skills. This seems to be what most people are saying when they says she's bad at what she's doing.


----------



## michie

AECornell said:


> I'm talking about the judgment of her runway. Everyone is saying how terrible she is without having the experience in the same way. It's always easy to say how badly someone does at something when you've never had the experience, because you don't have any idea what it takes.
> 
> I'm totally over this conversation. I really don't feel the need to justify myself in my reaction to the "opinions" in this thread. God forbid someone think a different way around here.




You're judging! You're doing the same thing to posters that they're doing to the subject at hand. The same way you don't like the negativity and posters harping on Kendall, posters don't want to be told what to type. 

You can think a certain way, but don't attack someone for their opinion by saying they basically don't know what they're talking about because they've never done it and not expect to get you a$$ handed to you. Sh!t, I don't have to be a phlebotomist to know that some can't draw blood to save their lives.


----------



## AECornell

Nope, not judging anyone here. Again, I don't feel the need to explain or defend myself, but I guess I need to continue. I never said people here were bad people or ignorant or any other descriptor in my post. That would have been a judgment. I was saying that it doesn't make sense to me that people without experience in modeling would have such strong "opinions" towards her. And I never told anyone what to say. Not sure where you got that. And I never attacked anyone. Can't find that either.



michie said:


> You're judging! You're doing the same thing to posters that they're doing to the subject at hand. The same way you don't like the negativity and posters harping on Kendall, posters don't want to be told what to type.
> 
> You can think a certain way, but don't attack someone for their opinion by saying they basically don't know what they're talking about because they've never done it and not expect to get you a$$ handed to you. Sh!t, I don't have to be a phlebotomist to know that some can't draw blood to save their lives.


----------



## michie

It's their opinion, in comparison to other "supermodels". You didn't have to bring it up at all. This is Kendall's thread, not any of these posters'.


----------



## Jikena

This argument is just stupid...


----------



## AECornell

ITA. Didn't realize it was so offensive to post a counter opinion, and then it drag on. Really didn't want to take over the thread.



Jikena said:


> This argument is just stupid...


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Yeah AECornell, you can't post anything in defense of the Kardashian/Jenners. It gets people in a tizzy and they come back with its a gossip thread, what do you expect. 

I like Kendall's print work and I think she does a great job there. 

After seeing a video of her walk, in comparison to the other models in the show, she stomped and wasn't gliding like the others. Not a bad thing, some models have more distinct walks. But if designers didn't like her, they wouldn't continue to book her for shows regardless of her family name.


----------



## dangerouscurves

You can defense any celebrity in this forum but it's not ok to comment on the members for giving their opinion/judgement about the said celebrity.


----------



## bunnyr

When you like someone you categorize their difference as unique, bold, creative . When you don't like someone you categorize their difference as weird, strange or wrong technique. Funny..... 
You can say people that have not gone to Med school or become a doctor shouldn't judge and should give the doctor a break when he kills you due to lack of knowledge and technique?


----------



## bunnyr

Dallas_Girl said:


> Yeah AECornell, you can't post anything in defense of the Kardashian/Jenners. It gets people in a tizzy and they come back with its a gossip thread, what do you expect.
> 
> I like Kendall's print work and I think she does a great job there.
> 
> After seeing a video of her walk, in comparison to the other models in the show, she stomped and wasn't gliding like the others. Not a bad thing, some models have more distinct walks. But if designers didn't like her, they wouldn't continue to book her for shows regardless of her family name.




She could have just said she likes Kendall's work without saying people that had the opposite opinion as her shouldn't judge. It would be the same as other people telling her she has no say for Kendall is good due lack of professional training herself.


----------



## ByeKitty

AECornell said:


> I'm talking about the judgment of her runway. Everyone is saying how terrible she is without having the experience in the same way. It's always easy to say how badly someone does at something when you've never had the experience, because you don't have any idea what it takes.
> 
> I'm totally over this conversation. I really don't feel the need to justify myself in my reaction to the "opinions" in this thread. God forbid someone think a different way around here.



I agree with you on the "it's just my opinion" thing... Having a clear opinion doesn't mean that's the end of a debate is it? Some seem to take it that way in here. 

Also, I understand how you differentiated between having an opinion and being judgmental, but that's a very difficult distinction to make - all opinions have a type of judgment in it, right? There must be a fine line between the two somewhere, but it's nearly impossible to draw it.


----------



## ByeKitty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I was more discussing their walk, actually,  in comparison to Kendall and Gigi's distinct lack of game in that area.
> 
> Linda and Naomi are just prime examples. But designers normally (unless you have a famous family name that draws attention) require a model to really sell their clothes and the walk is a huge component of that IMO





dangerouscurves said:


> I wouldn't actually compare the walk of Naomi and Linda to Gigi  or Kendall. Just like rap/hip-hop, their walk are old-school. If you watch the walk of Anna Selezneva or Bruna Tenorio, that's how models nowadays should walk!



Ah, yes. It's a sign of the times. In the 90s it seems like models were expected to be "fierce" and strut their stuff, and now they are expected to be subdued in a way. I wouldn't say one is better than the other per se, but I do prefer the latter. Perhaps because I grew up with that.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

bunnyr said:


> She could have just said she likes Kendall's work without saying people that had the opposite opinion as her shouldn't judge. It would be the same as other people telling her she has no say for Kendall is good due lack of professional training herself.




Yes I understand that. And you don't have to be a professional to have an opinion. 

I've seen it from both sides though. I've had others try to discredit my opinion because they didn't agree with it in more than one occasion. Regardless of what your stance is, you shouldn't be attacked for it or have others make you defend it. There seems to be a lack of acceptance for differing opinions. I will admit to, that I have lashed out when others have attacked my opinion. Wasn't right of me, but I understand where she is coming from.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Dallas_Girl said:


> Yes I understand that. And you don't have to be a professional to have an opinion.
> 
> I've seen it from both sides though. I've had others try to discredit my opinion because they didn't agree with it in more than one occasion. Regardless of what your stance is, you shouldn't be attacked for it or have others make you defend it. There seems to be a lack of acceptance for differing opinions. I will admit to, that I have lashed out when others have attacked my opinion. Wasn't right of me, but I understand where she is coming from.



Sorry but when you accuse people who have a differing opinion of you as being judgemental and then claim they do not have enough professional expierence to think what they think  then you really need to anticipate a response, especially when you lack the professional expierence yourself.

Anyways back to Kendall I guess to look at bright side atleast she has a real job unlike the rest of them. I mean Khloe just goes to the gym, Kim just takes photos of herself in tight clothes rolling around in dirt, Kylie stages photoshoots all day by the pool and Kourtney well I don't know what Kourtney does.


----------



## bunnyr

Dallas_Girl said:


> Yes I understand that. And you don't have to be a professional to have an opinion.
> 
> I've seen it from both sides though. I've had others try to discredit my opinion because they didn't agree with it in more than one occasion. Regardless of what your stance is, you shouldn't be attacked for it or have others make you defend it. There seems to be a lack of acceptance for differing opinions. I will admit to, that I have lashed out when others have attacked my opinion. Wasn't right of me, but I understand where she is coming from.




But she did "accuse" others that gave negative opinions which are opposite of hers. She did "lash out" and say others who have not walked the runway shouldn't be saying their opinions and that's why everyone started to argue back.


----------



## Ladybug09

ByeKitty said:


> So I see everyone in here praising Naomi and Linda Evangelista, so here are my 0.02... *I like when models don't have these larger than life personalities like Naomi.* To me it's a good thing when models don't distract from the fashion.


I think if they had the attitude when they first started, that would have been a problem, but by the time the attitude was there, these women were at the top of their game!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys

SpeedyJC said:


> Sorry but when you accuse people who have a differing opinion of you as being judgemental and then claim they do not have enough professional expierence to think what they think  then you really need to anticipate a response, especially when you lack the professional expierence yourself.
> 
> Anyways back to Kendall I guess to look at bright side atleast she has a real job unlike the rest of them. I mean Khloe just goes to the gym, *Kim just takes photos of herself in tight clothes rolling around in dirt*, Kylie stages photoshoots all day by the pool and Kourtney well I don't know what Kourtney does.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Sassys said:


>


----------



## berrydiva

So wait....wha'happen?


----------



## guccimamma

michie said:


> You're judging! You're doing the same thing to posters that they're doing to the subject at hand. The same way you don't like the negativity and posters harping on Kendall, posters don't want to be told what to type.
> 
> You can think a certain way, but don't attack someone for their opinion by saying they basically don't know what they're talking about because they've never done it and not expect to get you a$$ handed to you. Sh!t, I don't have to be a phlebotomist to know that some can't draw blood to save their lives.



agree. everyone has their opinions, some people just think theirs should be held in higher regard.  kinda takes the fun out of it.


----------



## Antonia

SpeedyJC said:


> Sorry but when you accuse people who have a differing opinion of you as being judgemental and then claim they do not have enough professional expierence to think what they think  then you really need to anticipate a response, especially when you lack the professional expierence yourself.
> 
> *Anyways back to Kendall I guess to look at bright side atleast she has a real job unlike the rest of them. I mean Khloe just goes to the gym, Kim just takes photos of herself in tight clothes rolling around in dirt, Kylie stages photoshoots all day by the pool and Kourtney well I don't know what Kourtney does.*



I love this!! So true!


----------



## StopHammertime

Interest level exceeded 



[...why has this not been made into a gif yet?!?!?!]


----------



## StopHammertime

SpeedyJC said:


> Sorry but when you accuse people who have a differing opinion of you as being judgemental and then claim they do not have enough professional expierence to think what they think  then you really need to anticipate a response, especially when you lack the professional expierence yourself.
> 
> Anyways back to Kendall I guess to look at bright side atleast she has a real job unlike the rest of them. I mean Khloe just goes to the gym, Kim just takes photos of herself in tight clothes rolling around in dirt, Kylie stages photoshoots all day by the pool and Kourtney well I don't know what Kourtney does.




Personally, find this to be the best response!


----------



## pukasonqo

SpeedyJC said:


> Sorry but when you accuse people who have a differing opinion of you as being judgemental and then claim they do not have enough professional expierence to think what they think  then you really need to anticipate a response, especially when you lack the professional expierence yourself.
> 
> Anyways back to Kendall I guess to look at bright side atleast she has a real job unlike the rest of them. I mean Khloe just goes to the gym, Kim just takes photos of herself in tight clothes rolling around in dirt, Kylie stages photoshoots all day by the pool and Kourtney well I don't know what Kourtney does.




khloe does not just go to the gym, she is an animal at the gym! plus all those endless pap walks, having to think about clothes, plumpers, stacking cookie jars...i am exhausted just thinking about how hard this women work! didn't kimbo said that they work like 27 hours a day?
kendall has it easy when compared to her hard working sisters


----------



## guccimamma

SpeedyJC said:


> Anyways back to Kendall I guess to look at bright side atleast she has a real job unlike the rest of them. *I mean Khloe just goes to the gym*, Kim just takes photos of herself in tight clothes rolling around in dirt, Kylie stages photoshoots all day by the pool and Kourtney well I don't know what Kourtney does.



khloe also keeps a very organized pantry.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Agreed with chaladies! Kendall might be the most famous boring model out there but at least she has a legit job, a job that she can call a job.


----------



## Encore Hermes

guccimamma said:


> khloe also keeps a very organized pantry.



And organized fitness refrigerator. Lining up the water bottles take time. Decorative weights arranged by size and color doesn't just happen on its own. And her wrist band display case must have taken _ forever_ to get just right.


----------



## mcb100

Oh, gosh. You have a little *too *much time on your hands, if you can perfectly organize and line up all your water bottles like that, and perfectly organize your wrist bands and weights so that they look conventionally attractive. I mean I can almost kind of understand having a lot of time on your hands and organizing your house, maybe organizing the fitness gear, but the water bottles?! I mean, come on. She doesn't need to perfectly organize every single water that you just drink and then throw away...most people just grab one and then go.


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> You're judging! You're doing the same thing to posters that they're doing to the subject at hand. The same way you don't like the negativity and posters harping on Kendall, posters don't want to be told what to type.
> 
> You can think a certain way, but don't attack someone for their opinion by saying they basically don't know what they're talking about because they've never done it and not expect to get you a$$ handed to you. Sh!t, I don't have to be a phlebotomist to know that some can't draw blood to save their lives.


----------



## berrydiva

mcb100 said:


> Oh, gosh. You have a little *too *much time on your hands, if you can perfectly organize and line up all your water bottles like that, and perfectly organize your wrist bands and weights so that they look conventionally attractive. I mean I can almost kind of understand having a lot of time on your hands and organizing your house, maybe organizing the fitness gear, but the water bottles?! I mean, come on. She doesn't need to perfectly organize every single water that you just drink and then throw away...most people just grab one and then go.


Someone did it for her for the mag photoshoot.


----------



## Lounorada

*after reading back through the last several pages...*





Ain't nobody telling me I need to be Ms. Naomi Campbell to be allowed have an opinion on how boring and talentless of a model Kendull is. Not to mention how undeserving she is of the title 'supermodel'...


----------



## guccimamma

berrydiva said:


> Someone did it for her for the mag photoshoot.



say it ain't so.


----------



## Eva1991

Encore Hermes said:


> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/01/19/2CF9AFA300000578-3256420-Cheeky_She_flashed_a_hint_of_underboob_in_the_show_stopper_of_a_-a-163_1443725924366.jpg
> Nothing compared to Doutzen et al.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/01/20/2CF9F04C00000578-3256420-Doing_her_thing_The_pretty_model_looked_incredible_as_she_took_t-a-361_1443727071603.jpg
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/01/19/2CF9D67400000578-3256420-Colour_pop_She_also_modelled_a_tan_design_with_a_cobalt_knit_dre-a-192_1443725925162.jpg
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/01/20/2CF9D04A00000578-3256420-image-a-299_1443726344388.jpg
> Daily mail



The difference is striking but it's a bit unfair for Kendall to compare her to such an experienced model.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lounorada said:


> *after reading back through the last several pages...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't nobody telling me I need to be Ms. Naomi Campbell to be allowed have an opinion on how boring and talentless of a model Kendull is. Not to mention how undeserving she is of the title 'supermodel'...



Lol....yes Lou but what do you really think, hon? 

+1 btw


----------



## Lounorada

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Lol....yes Lou but what do you really think, hon?
> 
> +1 btw


----------



## Encore Hermes

Eva1991 said:


> The difference is striking but it's a bit unfair for Kendall to compare her to such an experienced model.



Not trying to stir anything up  
I looked it up (wiki) and Kendall  signed with Wilhelmina Models in 2009, so I don't think of her as inexperienced being a professional model for the past 6 years.


----------



## Eva1991

Encore Hermes said:


> Not trying to stir anything up
> I looked it up (wiki) and Kendall  signed with Wilhelmina Models in 2009, so I don't think of her as inexperienced being a professional model for the past 6 years.



Yeah but she's started participating in big fashion shows only recently. Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong. 

I don't think she's a bad model to be honest; I've seen worse. She's just not a supermodel.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Eva1991 said:


> Yeah but she's started participating in big fashion shows only recently. Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> I don't think she's a bad model to be honest; I've seen worse. She's just not a supermodel.



Jmo but even comparing her to someone younger like Isabella Emmack who i believe is relatively new I don't see anything special, no spark. Adding; I don't think Kendall is a _ bad_ model. 




Dazed








Whynotmodels
Her Elle fr. editorial in link 
http://www.whynotmodels.com/read/isabella-emmack-for-elle-france-august-2015


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

See I feel differently about Kendall compared to Kim and Kylie. Kendall is a sh*t model. Kylie and Kim are at least top notch fame hoes. They are really good at their jobs.


----------



## Nathalya

lol @ gifs


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been living it up in Paris all week, both on and off the Fashion Week runway.

And Friday night was just another excuse for a night on the town for Kendall Jenner and her model pals, with he 19-year-old seen heading to the city's Kinugawa restaurant for a bite to eat.

The queen of the PFW runway led the way in an edgy look, teaming leather trousers with a statement furry coat.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ight-town-model-pals-Paris.html#ixzz3nT9f0TDl


----------



## LouboutinHottie

SpeedyJC said:


> Sorry but when you accuse people who have a differing opinion of you as being judgemental and then claim they do not have enough professional expierence to think what they think  then you really need to anticipate a response, especially when you lack the professional expierence yourself.
> 
> *Anyways back to Kendall I guess to look at bright side atleast she has a real job unlike the rest of them. I mean Khloe just goes to the gym, Kim just takes photos of herself in tight clothes rolling around in dirt, Kylie stages photoshoots all day by the pool and Kourtney well I don't know what Kourtney does.*



This is so true, I agree 100%.


----------



## guccimamma

whatever happened to the daughter of the crazy danielle from RHONJ

i really thought she was going to be an amazing model...

off to google.


----------



## AEGIS

i think it's weird when people say kendall is doing something with her life...she is walking...with clothes on


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner may in fact be a fan of the abstract expressionism movement in America.

Or she simply got her nice new Adidas tracksuit splattered with green and pink dye.

The 18-year-old stepped out in a skintight sweatsuit, featuring stains not all that dissimilar from a Jackson Pollock painting, to run errands in on Friday in Van Nuys, California.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-runs-errands-Los-Angeles.html#ixzz3nUBMhaGH


----------



## Eva1991

The amount of make up she's wearing in the pics above is insane.


----------



## stylemepretty

That is not the face of a teenager.


----------



## dangerouscurves

This looks like it belongs to a nightmare.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's one of the world's most in-demand models, so you can't blame Kendall Jenner for wanting to let her hair down when she gets the chance.

The 19-year-old Keeping up with the Kardashians star was seen taking a moment out of her busy schedule to enjoy a playful moment on a carousel in Monceau park in Paris, France on Friday.

The stunning brunette looked happier than ever as she had a laugh with her pals, including model Gigi Hadid, 20, for the fun-loving ride on the fairground ride.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hustle-bustle-PFW-cab-ride.html#ixzz3nUbNJzSA


----------



## shiny_things

Encore Hermes said:


> And organized fitness refrigerator. Lining up the water bottles take time. Decorative weights arranged by size and color doesn't just happen on its own. And her wrist band display case must have taken _ forever_ to get just right.
> self.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/khloe-kardashian-closet-4.jpg



There is no way she uses that. It's just for show. No one who seriously works out has it as neat and organised as that.

She may work out, but she doesn't use that stuff.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

I don't think Kylie even knows what Abstract Expressionism even is.


----------



## maddie66

Dallas_Girl said:


> I don't think Kylie even knows what Abstract Expressionism even is.




I'm actually shocked that a Daily Fail writer does!


----------



## V0N1B2

So when she is outside in the sunshine, Kendoll doesn't wear sunglasses.  But when she's inside an airport, restaurant or shopping mall, she does wear sunglasses.


----------



## Sasha2012

The highlight of her Fashion Week career came when she stole the show on Balmain's star-studded catwalk on Thursday.

But there's no rest for the wicked as Kendall Jenner continued to rack up the Paris Fashion Week modelling credits as she stormed the runway at Elie Saab's runway show on Saturday.

Kendall, 19, scored the starring role at the Lebanese fashion designer's Spring/Summer '16 showcase as she led the glittering model army - which included her good friends Gigi Hadid and Lily Donaldson - out in the finale.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ie-Saab-Paris-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz3nWMTrlZI


----------



## AEGIS

they must be filming


----------



## pittcat

V0N1B2 said:


> So when she is outside in the sunshine, Kendoll doesn't wear sunglasses.  But when she's inside an airport, restaurant or shopping mall, she does wear sunglasses.




I was wondering if they were transitions lenses [emoji23]


----------



## SpeedyJC

stylemepretty said:


> That is not the face of a teenager.



I couldn't imagine having to spend hours putting my face on before going out anywhere, how exhausting.


----------



## Jikena

Sasha2012 said:


> The highlight of her Fashion Week career came when she stole the show on Balmain's star-studded catwalk on Thursday.
> 
> But there's no rest for the wicked as Kendall Jenner continued to rack up the Paris Fashion Week modelling credits as she stormed the runway at Elie Saab's runway show on Saturday.
> 
> Kendall, 19, scored the starring role at the Lebanese fashion designer's Spring/Summer '16 showcase as she led the glittering model army - which included her good friends Gigi Hadid and Lily Donaldson - out in the finale.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ie-Saab-Paris-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz3nWMTrlZI



Nice outfits. I love the reddish dress the woman is wearing behind Kendall in the first picture.


----------



## Leelee786

myown said:


> that kylie-outfit is something miley cyrus would wear.




[emoji23][emoji23] You are sooo right!! They are all about adidas promo smh


----------



## Leelee786

dangerouscurves said:


> This looks like it belongs to a nightmare.
> View attachment 3146403




She looks like Jwoww here lolol


----------



## patchydel

Wow Kylie needs to tone down the lip injections. Who honestly thinks it's sexy to go out with a perma duck face?



V0N1B2 said:


> So when she is outside in the sunshine, Kendoll doesn't wear sunglasses.  But when she's inside an airport, restaurant or shopping mall, she does wear sunglasses.



I remember seeing pap vids indoors and the flashes from the cameras are insanely bright when they are going off. Maybe that is why?

Outdoors in the daylight they wouldn't even need to shoot with flash or if they do, it's not as harsh to the bare eyes.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Jikena said:


> Nice outfits. I love the reddish dress the woman is wearing behind Kendall in the first picture.



My eyes went straight to the model behind Kendall too.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

That's because your eye goes to the brightest part of a photo first. In that one, it would be the red dress.


----------



## lulu212121

V0N1B2 said:


> So when she is outside in the sunshine, Kendoll doesn't wear sunglasses.  But when she's inside an airport, restaurant or shopping mall, she does wear sunglasses.


I wonder if they are promotional.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Dallas_Girl said:


> That's because your eye goes to the brightest part of a photo first. In that one, it would be the red dress.



Actually, no. Its because the other gal is a better model. Kendall looks lifeless.


----------



## Jikena

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Actually, no. Its because the other gal is a better model. Kendall looks lifeless.



I don't see any difference in their faces though. I just noticed the dress because it's beautiful.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Jikena said:


> Nice outfits. I love the reddish dress* the woman* is wearing behind Kendall in the first picture.





FreeSpirit71 said:


> My eyes went straight to *the model* behind Kendall too.





FreeSpirit71 said:


> Actually, no. Its because *the other gal* is a better model. Kendall looks lifeless.



The fact that posters are referring to Lily Donaldson, one of the most successful models of the last decade, as "the woman", "the model", and "the other gal" instead of using her actual name says all there is to know about why Kendall is indeed such an important and sought after model right now.  Actual beauty and talent don't matter in 2015, designers need girls with popularity beyond the bubble of the fashion world. 

You can think she's a bad model all day long but there is no denying she has exactly what designers need out of a model in today's world.  Which therefore makes her a perfect model.


----------



## Sarni

mundodabolsa said:


> The fact that posters are referring to Lily Donaldson, one of the most successful models of the last decade, as "the woman", "the model", and "the other gal" instead of using her actual name says all there is to know about why Kendall is indeed such an important and sought after model right now.  Actual beauty and talent don't matter in 2015, designers need girls with popularity beyond the bubble of the fashion world.
> 
> You can think she's a bad model all day long but there is no denying she has exactly what designers need out of a model in today's world.  Which therefore makes her a perfect model.




+ 1. Could not have said it better!


----------



## White Orchid

You said it.  I wouldn't have even know this girl's name whereas back in the day, I'd easily have recognized the likes of Cindy, Naomi, Amber, Linda et al.  Those ladies all had that 'it' factor.

If I were someone behind the creation of Instagram, I'd be beyond miffed that these nobodies were profiting because of a site I set up.



mundodabolsa said:


> The fact that posters are referring to Lily Donaldson, one of the most successful models of the last decade, as "the woman", "the model", and "the other gal" instead of using her actual name says all there is to know about why Kendall is indeed such an important and sought after model right now.  Actual beauty and talent don't matter in 2015, designers need girls with popularity beyond the bubble of the fashion world.
> 
> You can think she's a bad model all day long but there is no denying she has exactly what designers need out of a model in today's world.  Which therefore makes her a perfect model.


----------



## Eva1991

mundodabolsa said:


> The fact that posters are referring to Lily Donaldson, one of the most successful models of the last decade, as "the woman", "the model", and "the other gal" instead of using her actual name says all there is to know about why Kendall is indeed such an important and sought after model right now.  Actual beauty and talent don't matter in 2015, designers need girls with popularity beyond the bubble of the fashion world.
> 
> You can think she's a bad model all day long but there is no denying she has exactly what designers need out of a model in today's world.  Which therefore makes her a perfect model.



Hmmmm.... I'm not sure about that. I think that when a model is super famous she draws the attention to herself and not so much to the clothes she's supposed to promote. Besides, Kendall's fan base is mostly consisted of teens and teens cannot afford to buy the clothes and the other stuff she promotes.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

I'm actually really digging the green suit.


----------



## AEGIS

White Orchid said:


> You said it.  I wouldn't have even know this girl's name whereas back in the day, I'd easily have recognized the likes of Cindy, Naomi, Amber, Linda et al.  Those ladies all had that 'it' factor.
> *
> If I were someone behind the creation of Instagram, I'd be beyond miffed that these nobodies were profiting because of a site I set up*.



Facebook bought IG for a LOT of money and the skinny scrawny nerdy looking creator is dating Miranda Ker, a model, something he would never have been able to do.  He's ok


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Man Kendall is beyond basic when it comes to modeling. I will never understand how she is a "supermodel."


----------



## saira1214

Kendall should needs to cut her hair and get her own style. Her style is so contrived and clearly not her own.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been turning heads all week with enviable designer ensembles both on and off the runway. 

And on Saturday night Kendall Jenner chose her most elegant Paris Fashion Week look yet as she emerged from her city centre hotel in a stunning black velvet gown.

The 19-year-old model, who has been strutting down the catwalk for the biggest designer names, wowed in the curve-hugging dress as she made her way to Vogue's anniversary party, where the French edition of the magazine celebrated its 95th birthday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...wn-heads-Vogue-s-PFW-party.html#ixzz3nYTnx5IJ


----------



## Midge S

I like the dress, very 50's.  Bad shoes with it though. 

Dita would know how to work it.


----------



## Oryx816

I don't like this lip color for her.


----------



## Jikena

mundodabolsa said:


> The fact that posters are referring to Lily Donaldson, one of the most successful models of the last decade, as "the woman", "the model", and "the other gal" instead of using her actual name says all there is to know about why Kendall is indeed such an important and sought after model right now.  Actual beauty and talent don't matter in 2015, designers need girls with popularity beyond the bubble of the fashion world.
> 
> You can think she's a bad model all day long but there is no denying she has exactly what designers need out of a model in today's world.  Which therefore makes her a perfect model.



For my defense, I couldn't name any model.  Modeling and fashion shows are the least of my concerns


----------



## Dallas_Girl

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Actually, no. Its because the other gal is a better model. Kendall looks lifeless.




Actually yes. It's. It something I just made up. It's taught in art, your eye goes to the brightest spot in an image. 

You can hate Kendall as a model and think she is horrible. Still doesn't change that your eye is going to see the red dress first when it is surrounded by black.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Dallas_Girl said:


> Actually yes. It's. It something I just made up. It's taught in art, your eye goes to the brightest spot in an image.
> 
> You can hate Kendall as a model and think she is horrible. Still doesn't change that your eye is going to see the red dress first when it is surrounded by black.


No, you don't get to dictate my opinion or what my eye was drawn to. Lily was more compelling in the photo. Simple.

I don't "hate" Kendall so again you're putting words in my mouth. I do however think she's bland and only occasionally gets it right on the catwalk and in her editorials compared to other models of her supposed level.

That black dress is gorgeous, and the red lipstick looks good on her.


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> No, you don't get to dictate my opinion or what my eye was drawn to. Lily was more compelling in the photo. Simple.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't "hate" Kendall so again you're putting words in my mouth. I do however think she's bland and only occasionally gets it right on the catwalk and in her editorials compared to other models of her supposed level.
> 
> 
> 
> That black dress is gorgeous, and the red lipstick looks good on her.




IKR? Kendall just doesn't have a presence. If she was in a party with other girls who are not even models, no ond would notice her.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Real supermodels


----------



## berrydiva

Dallas_Girl said:


> Actually yes. It's. It something I just made up. It's taught in art, your eye goes to the brightest spot in an image.
> 
> You can hate Kendall as a model and think she is horrible. Still doesn't change that your eye is going to see the red dress first when it is surrounded by black.



Wait. What?! People look at different things and are drawn in by different things. That's the thing about art (which modeling and fashion is partly composed of), it's what strikes the individual, no?


----------



## Queenpixie

cant believe ellie saab sold out as well  he is my faav ... along with zuhair murad.. TRUE DESIGNERS


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Y'all are pretty unbelievable. Google it. 

I don't understand why one would get upset because the human eye goes to the brightest point of an image first (ie a red dress against black) and you get upset because I point that out. Get a grip!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Dallas_Girl said:


> Y'all are pretty unbelievable. Google it.
> 
> I don't understand why one would get upset because the human eye goes to the brightest point of an image first (ie a red dress against black) and you get upset because I point that out. Get a grip!!




People get upset because you put words in their mouth.


----------



## White Orchid

You and me both.  I absolutely adore Ellie Saab's creations.  He's just gone and cheapened his designs along with Murad.  Beyond disappointed...


Queenpixie said:


> cant believe ellie saab sold out as well  he is my faav ... along with zuhair murad.. TRUE DESIGNERS


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Not putting words in anyone's mouth. I simply pointed out a known fact about where an eye looks first. 

Maybe don't be so close minded to learning something new.


----------



## dangerouscurves

It is putting words in someone's mouth when you think only your opinion that matters and is correct. Freespirit stated her opinion then you negated it. It's her opinion, you need to respect it.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

dangerouscurves said:


> It is putting words in someone's mouth when you think only your opinion that matters and is correct. Freespirit stated her opinion then you negated it. It's her opinion, you need to respect it.



Thanks hon  I didn't realise an art expert was needed to dissect the simple truth of MY opinion that Kendall simply wasn't projecting as well as the model behind her, regardless of what colour she was wearing.

Someone's in their feelings though. Whatever...lol

*smdh*


----------



## Dallas_Girl

I respect that you think the other girl is a better model. 

But I simply stated that her bright clothing compared to those around her is what drew your eye to her first. That isn't negating your opinion. Didn't realize stating a fact would get people so upset. Seems silly.


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Thanks hon  I didn't realise an art expert was needed to dissect the simple truth of MY opinion that Kendall simply wasn't projecting as well as the model behind her, regardless of what colour she was wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone's in their feelings though. Whatever...lol
> 
> 
> 
> *smdh*




[emoji4] sometimes theory is just..... a theory.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

You're the one arguing someone else's opinion. So yeah. It IS silly. I'm done - unless I'm buying art - then I'll call you for an appraisal, yeah?


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> You're the one arguing someone else's opinion. So yeah. It IS silly. I'm done - unless I'm buying art - then I'll call you for an appraisal, yeah?




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

My eyes are not drawn to Kendull even though she's the only one with headlights on.
Pic source: etonline.com


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Geez now let's post a bunch of photos to prove me wrong. Doesn't change the fact though. But good try. Why don't you share what your eyes saw first. 

I think you are reading far more into what I said. I never said the opinion of the girl being a better model was wrong. I simply explained why your eye sees her first. But hey if it makes you feel better to think I'm wrong, so be it.


----------



## dangerouscurves

My eyes saw Jourdan's first and it's because she has this 'bish, please' look. 
My point is, we should never say other's opinion is invalid. Anyways, back to these basic bishes!


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Jourdan is the one on the left, correct? She is also wearing a white top against her skin and being on the left, your eye reads left to right. 

Not saying you didn't notice her look to. Not taking away anyone's opinion. Simply stating another reason why your eye sees something first. That is not negating an opinion. I'm not taking anyone's thoughts away from them by stating what I have.

Don't confuse what you see first is what you find interesting/attractive in an image. That is not the same thing and never said it was. It seems that is getting lumped together as one thing. But what you see first doesn't mean that is what interest you and keeps you looking at the picture.


----------



## Eva1991

My eyes saw Karlie Kloss first. Can't explain why; she just drew my attention before the others. I'm no art expert but I think what draws your attention in a picture is subjective and has a lot to do with what _you_ are looking for in pictures / people etc. Just like not all women are attracted to the same men; some like tall guys, some prefer them muscular etc.; it's kinda the same thing.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Eva1991 said:


> My eyes saw Karlie Kloss first. Can't explain why; she just drew my attention before the others. I'm no art expert but I think what draws your attention in a picture is subjective and has a lot to do with what _you_ are looking for in pictures / people etc. Just like not all women are attracted to the same men; some like tall guys, some prefer them muscular etc.; it's kinda the same thing.




[emoji106]


----------



## Coach Lover Too




----------



## Jikena

My god, are you all on your periods or something ?  Those arguments are ridiculous !

PS : Agree with Dallas though.  You are all getting upset over nothing.


----------



## StopHammertime

I'm not an expert but did take a few art classes myself, pretty sure Dallas has a point. Does not negate opinion but there are facts about what your eye is drawn to, artists build their paintings around this.

http://watercoloristsofwhatcom.com/LeadingToAOI.html


----------



## michie

She's colorblind, tho.


----------



## mundodabolsa

StopHammertime said:


> I'm not an expert but did take a few art classes myself, pretty sure Dallas has a point. Does not negate opinion but there are facts about what your eye is drawn to, artists build their paintings around this.



Ding ding ding!! Even painters hundreds of years ago knew these things... spend a little time in a museum and any tour guide worth anything will teach you this.  Dallas Girl is presenting something that is scientific fact. She's not stating her opinion or negating anyone's opinion, she's sharing science. 

People just read what they want to read though.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Guys, seriously, it doesn't matter what the painters said, the fact is Freespirits doesn't think it's the color of Lily Donaldson's that attracted her attention. Why is it hard to accrpt this. Kendull has no presence. Even if she wears the brightest red dress or dye her hair the lightest blond, it won't attract any attention.


----------



## StopHammertime

LOL. Someone's opinion could be that the earth is flat, but all a scientific and empirical evidence points to that 'opinion' being false.

This is all ridiculous. I'm just having fun that this point.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Talking about science on Kendall's thread? Ooookaaayyy. Anyway, I still think she's a lousy model and that Lily's 100x better model. And by that, I end my argument.


----------



## StopHammertime

We talk about all kinds of fun stuff on the K threads! Remember that time we spent about 5 pages talking about adult coloring books? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Midge S said:


> I like the dress, very 50's.  Bad shoes with it though.
> 
> Dita would know how to work it.



I agree, I would've worn a pointed black pump, like a CL so kate would look really nice, or bright red would pop.


----------



## Antonia

So, 1/2 of you think she is dull and the other 1/2 are saying she's pretty good.  When you go back to her prior thread now closed due to length, most of the comments stated how beautiful she was when she first started modeling.  Here she was 5 years ago:


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Wait wouldn't that make her 13 or 14 in that photo. How is it possible she looks the same?


----------



## guccimamma

she is beautiful, and a standout in her family.

supermodel is debatable. she definitely brings publicity to whomever she represents,  i'm sure that is 99% of the equation right now, when a company chooses to align with her.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

guccimamma said:


> she is beautiful, and a standout in her family.
> 
> supermodel is debatable. she definitely brings publicity to whomever she represents,  i'm sure that is 99% of the equation right now, when a company chooses to align with her.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Midge S said:


> I like the dress, very 50's.  Bad shoes with it though.




I agree. I love the dress, would have chosen different shoes. 
This is one of her better looks though IMO. I like the hair and makeup.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

StopHammertime said:


> We talk about all kinds of fun stuff on the K threads! Remember that time we spent about 5 pages talking about adult coloring books? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Yo, the colouring books convo was totally relevant  (ok...no but that was funny...all the secret or wannabee colorers came creeping out).

Wow, Kendall looks older than 13-14 in that pic.


----------



## Jayne1

mundodabolsa said:


> Ding ding ding!! Even painters hundreds of years ago knew these things... spend a little time in a museum and any tour guide worth anything will teach you this.  Dallas Girl is presenting something that is scientific fact. She's not stating her opinion or negating anyone's opinion, she's sharing science.
> 
> People just read what they want to read though.



Yes, there is a reason a woman puts on a bight red dress to stand apart in a sea of black suited men.  It gets noticed, as does anytime someone wears vivid colours and mismatching bold prints.


----------



## bunnyr

People here love to ask for opinions but the moment they see sth different they accuse you of offending, accusing, arguing or bullying


----------



## FreeSpirit71

You know what? Since people keep going on about it, let me say this and be done with it.

Yes, red draws the eye over black. I KNOW that. However in this ONE photo MY eye (not anyone else's just mine) was drawn to the model behind Kendall..because she was just more engaging not because of the colour she had on...sheesh. 

Its not the first nor last time a model has given more of "it" in a photo, over someone else. It has much more to do with charisma or something that happens in the millisecond the photo is taken, than her being simply in red.

Anyhow, carry on...


----------



## Sasha2012

She's become something of a fixture at Paris Fashion Week and Kendall Jenner was pictured leaving her hotel and heading to the Chanel store in the capital on Sunday.

The 19-year-old was pictured looking incredibly stylish as she stepped out wearing an unusual designer sweater which had what appeared to be a real fur section on it. 

She teamed the item with a pair of classic high-waisted black trousers and added some inches to her statuesque figure which a pair of sky high heels. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-unusual-designer-sweater.html#ixzz3ndgH8aup


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks kind of silly, but I do like that fur sweater. The all black all the time trying to be chic thing does not work for her at all. She looks much better in brighter colors and casual clothes IMO.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She looks kind of silly, but I do like that fur sweater. The all black all the time trying to be chic thing does not work for her at all. She looks much better in brighter colors and casual clothes IMO.



Agreed. I also love her in a red lip. It brightens her face and looks great against her dark hair. Most of the outfits I've liked her in have been quite pale.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Seems silly to wear fur with open toe shoes to me. 

I'll admit I do like the sweater on her.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Agreed. I also love her in a red lip. It brightens her face and looks great against her dark hair. Most of the outfits I've liked her in have been quite pale.




Yes I love a bright lip against pale skin and dark hair.


----------



## Eva1991

Antonia said:


> So, 1/2 of you think she is dull and the other 1/2 are saying she's pretty good.  When you go back to her prior thread now closed due to length, most of the comments stated how beautiful she was when she first started modeling.  Here she was 5 years ago:



Is that Kendall in the picture??? Wow! I would never recognize her. 

Anyhow... I like the fur sweater she's wearing in the recent set of pictures. The pants are too big on her though. I agree with those that suggested she'd look great with a red lip. Nude lips don't look good on women with fair skin and dark hair like Kendall.


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-unusual-designer-sweater.html#ixzz3ndgH8aup



She's got that 'filler-face' look in the last picture.
That outfit is hideous.


----------



## whimsic

This past conversation reminded me of Kendall's Vogue Paris cover where some posters were first drawn to the (rather dark) background color..


----------



## Encore Hermes

whimsic said:


> This past conversation reminded me of Kendall's Vogue Paris cover where some posters were first drawn to the (rather dark) background color..








That would be me! The grey with a hint of étoupe. A nice neutral [del] like kendull[/del]


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Kendall looks fantastic w red lipstick


----------



## Jikena

What is it with them wearing fur lately ? Kendall twice and Kris as well. I'm not gonna give my opinion about that since last time I got attacked but...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Jikena said:


> What is it with them wearing fur lately ? Kendall twice and Kris as well. I'm not gonna give my opinion about that since last time I got attacked but...



I hear you. Faux fur, yes...real fur.....I'd rather they didn't tbh.


----------



## zippie

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I hear you. Faux fur, yes...real fur.....I'd rather they didn't tbh.


 


x1000


----------



## Oryx816

Encore Hermes said:


> blogs.lse.ac.uk/careers/files/2015/07/uLhFJkv.gif
> 
> 
> 
> That would be me! The grey with a hint of étoupe. A nice neutral [del] like kendull[/del]




+1.  I loved that color as well!

I find Kendall to be a beautiful and statuesque girl, but for me, she has zero magnetism, zero presence, and is not a supermodel.  Her eyes are lifeless and expressionless.


----------



## Jikena

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I hear you. Faux fur, yes...real fur.....I'd rather they didn't tbh.



I actually read that fake fur is often real fur that comes from cats and dogs and that they mix it with fake fur and label it as synthetic.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Jikena said:


> I actually read that fake fur is often real fur that comes from cats and dogs and that they mix it with fake fur and label it as synthetic.



Ack!!!


----------



## Jikena

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Ack!!!



Yeah... Apparently it's because using cats and dogs' fur is actually cheaper than using fake fur (products coming from China).


----------



## Jayne1

Jikena said:


> I actually read that fake fur is often real fur that comes from cats and dogs and that they mix it with fake fur and label it as synthetic.



Yes, often true.  Ask P Diddy, if he'll admit it.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner has shared a selfie from her impressive closet as she celebrated hitting 38 million Instagram followers.

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star, 18, looked sporty in head-to-toe Adidas as she hit posh department store Neiman Marcus in Woodland Hills on Sunday.

The reality star posted selfie to Instagram from inside the store's dressing room, writing to her fans 'I give my heart to all 38 million of you.' 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...illion-Instagram-followers.html#ixzz3neoL9nqk


----------



## VickyB

At least she's covering her whoha.


----------



## Jikena

That's some weird looking sunglasses


----------



## wilding

Jikena said:


> That's some weird looking sunglasses



They remind me a bit of the sunglasses that go over ordinary glasses except the arms a normal size. 

That made sense in my head. 

Ignore me on the last day of the school holidays and brains mush.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

wilding said:


> They remind me a bit of the sunglasses that go over ordinary glasses except the arms a normal size.
> 
> That made sense in my head.
> 
> Ignore me on the last day of the school holidays and brains mush.


Ha! One more week of it here in Canberra but I totally get what you're saying...lol


----------



## Jikena

wilding said:


> They remind me a bit of the sunglasses that go over ordinary glasses except the arms a normal size.
> 
> That made sense in my head.
> 
> Ignore me on the last day of the school holidays and brains mush.



Yeah I think I see what you mean.

Those look like the guys making them just stopped mid process. It's a perfect line. Or looks like sunglasses that were, like, cut with photoshop or stg.


----------



## Flawn08

Dallas_Girl said:


> Y'all are pretty unbelievable. Google it.
> 
> I don't understand why one would get upset because the human eye goes to the brightest point of an image first (ie a red dress against black) and you get upset because I point that out. Get a grip!!



I agreed,
Our eyes are drawn to bright colors and movement.
And directions too (right first for right handed people and vice versa)


----------



## SpeedyJC

I know im late to black dress/red dress gate but I was actually drawn to Kendall first because I always go for black first since that is my favorite color and 95 percent of my wardrobe. After I looked at the dress my eyes immediately went to the girl behind Kendall because she was interesting while Kendall looked like she was DOA, seriously someone may want to check that girl for a pulse.


----------



## SpeedyJC

VickyB said:


> At least she's covering her whoha.


 
Its always a brighter day when a Kardashian decides to cover their whoha before stepping out.


----------



## whimsic

Kylie probably secretly celebrating having more followers than Kendull


----------



## Encore Hermes

whimsic said:


> Kylie probably secretly celebrating having more followers than Kendull



Celebrating but not secretly. She bought a RR ghost 





Mirror


----------



## redney

How many cars does an 18 year old need?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

*Kylie Jenner* &#8207;@*KylieJenner* 
Should I stay black or go back to green or baby blue?
*253 retweets**515 favorites*
*Kylie Jenner* &#8207;@*KylieJenner* 
I really wanted to wear my natural hair but the front is so damaged 
*321 retweets**714 favorites*
Reply


----------



## ByeKitty

"my hair is so damaged, I think I should dye it"


----------



## Coach Lover Too

ByeKitty said:


> "my hair is so damaged, I think I should dye it"


:girlwhack:


----------



## dangerouscurves

Coach Lover Too said:


> *Kylie Jenner* &#8207;@*KylieJenner*
> Should I stay black or go back to green or baby blue?
> *253 retweets**515 favorites*
> *Kylie Jenner* &#8207;@*KylieJenner*
> I really wanted to wear my natural hair but the front is so damaged
> *321 retweets**714 favorites*
> Reply




She could shave her head. That's the only way to get it healthy again after everything she has done to her hair.


----------



## michie

But...when she had that long blond weave, she said she had to wait a long time to get her hair healthy enough to "bleach" it. Chile...the lies...


----------



## dangerouscurves

michie said:


> But...when she had that long blond weave, she said she had to wait a long time to get her hair healthy enough to "bleach" it. Chile...the lies...




She lies so much so forgot her last lie.


----------



## SpeedyJC

I wonder if that Rolls is a loan or maybe she is just renting it. Sometimes I think celebs just rent these cars to make it look they are wealthier than they are and to get people talking, wouldn't put that past Kylie.


----------



## Jayne1

ByeKitty said:


> "my hair is so damaged, I think I should dye it"


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> Celebrating but not secretly. She bought a RR ghost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mirror



See, I live and work in a large, crowded city with too much traffic. Couldn't imagine maneuvering such a monstrosity.

Must be nice to live in a city with no traffic concerns!


----------



## Sassys

ByeKitty said:


> "my hair is so damaged, I think I should dye it"


 
I swear, the entire family is a bunch of morons.


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> See, I live and work in a large, crowded city with too much traffic. Couldn't imagine driving such a monstrosity.
> 
> Must be nice to live in a city with no traffic concerns!
> 
> i2.mirror.co.uk/incoming/article6571499.ece/ALTERNATES/s615b/Kylie-Jenner-gets-$320000-new-car-after-Tyga-gives-her-a-Ferrari.jpg


 
You are not suppose to drive yourself in a rolls. It's a chauffeur driven car. I just don't under stand people in LA. Only people in LA do this dumb sh$t.


----------



## zen1965

michie said:


> But...when she had that long blond weave, she said she had to wait a long time to get her hair healthy enough to "bleach" it. Chile...the lies...



My first thought exactly!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

*Cash-Loving Tyga Sports Huge Bulge*



Now that is one big wad of cash!
Rapper *Tyga* stopped by the ATM in Calabasas while talking on the phone earlier today and, judging by the huge bulge in his pants pocket, he withdrew what looks like a rather large sum of money.
The IRS may be interested in seeing some of that money because *Kylie Jenner*s boyfriend was hit with a tax lien from the State of California for $19,124.98.
The IRS claims that Tyga failed to pay the state in 2009, 2010 and 2011. Although the bill is fairly small it adds on to the numerous legal bills he has racked up with in the past year.
In 2014, Tyga was hit with a federal tax lien for owing $100,000 in federal back taxes for 2009, 2010 and 2011. In May of this year, the Rack City rapper was slapped with a lawsuit by his landlord for not paying $124,000 in back rent. Last but not least, his former managers, C & J Management, is suing him for $4 million for services rendered.


http://www.celebuzz.com/2015-10-01/tyga-cash-wad-bulge/?utm_source=tmz&utm_medium=ref&utm_campaign


----------



## CeeJay

Jayne1 said:


> See, I live and work in a large, crowded city with too much traffic. Couldn't imagine maneuvering such a monstrosity.
> 
> M*ust be nice to live in a city with no traffic concerns!*



Surely you jest, right?  LA has some of the worst traffic and congestion anywhere and if she wants to go anywhere from Calabasas, she has to take the HORRIFIC 101 (and then even worse - the 405 to go into town).


----------



## CeeJay

Sassys said:


> You are not suppose to drive yourself in a rolls. It's a chauffeur driven car. I just don't under stand people in LA. Only people in LA do this dumb sh$t.



 .. I hear 'ya *Sassys* .. but you gotta remember, there are a LOT of dumb-sh$t people out here (hence the reason why you see a LOT of them driving themselves in their Bentley's and Rolls'!)


----------



## Jayne1

CeeJay said:


> Surely you jest, right?  LA has some of the worst traffic and congestion anywhere and if she wants to go anywhere from Calabasas, she has to take the HORRIFIC 101 (and then even worse - the 405 to go into town).



Yes, I jest! I read about LA traffic all the time. I need a sarcasm emoji.  &#128522;


----------



## Encore Hermes

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, I jest! I read about LA traffic all the time. I need a sarcasm emoji.  &#128522;








Rock and roll


----------



## Sassys

CeeJay said:


> Surely you jest, right?  LA has some of the worst traffic and congestion anywhere and if she wants to go anywhere from Calabasas, she has to take the HORRIFIC 101 (and then even worse - the 405 to go into town).



I have family and a friend that lives in LA and I have heard about this LA Traffic for years, yet I go to LA a few times a year and have never seen this traffic LOL. I swear it is a myth. LOL I go to LA at least 4-5 times a year and have never seen it. I keep telling my cousin, it is an Urban Legend. She gives me the side eye, but seriously, I have never seen it.

I also have NEVER seen paps at the airport and I always fly American or Delta.


----------



## redney

When you see all 12 lanes of the 405 at a complete standstill, you will believe, lol


----------



## Sassys

redney said:


> When you see all 12 lanes of the 405 at a complete standstill, you will believe, lol



I swear, all you folks from LA are making up this traffic, the same way us new yorkers make up aligators in the subway tunnels.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Most people that are into cars want to drive their own rollses. Driving it is the fun part. Although it's usually a weekend cruising car not a running errands and dealing with traffic car. I know some people who roll in their bentleys every day though. Even in the north eastern snow.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Traffic, it happens


----------



## schadenfreude

redney said:


> When you see all 12 lanes of the 405 at a complete standstill, you will believe, lol



Yup, and when it takes half an hour to drive two miles, you will believe. Parking is a total nightmare and I have no idea how anyone navigates these giant RR (as in Range Rover and/or Rolls Royce) without crashing into everything.


----------



## Sassys

schadenfreude said:


> Yup, and when it takes half an hour to drive two miles, you will believe. Parking is a total nightmare and I have no idea how anyone navigates these giant RR (as in Range Rover and/or Rolls Royce) without crashing into everything.



Maybe she doesn't take the freeway. Sort of like the movie "Clueless".


----------



## Sassys

Encore Hermes said:


> Traffic, it happens
> i.ytimg.com/vi/mix2frf3oC4/hqdefault.jpg



Photoshop


----------



## Encore Hermes

Sassys said:


> Photoshop


Sure? 
Up to the minute  traffic


----------



## CeeJay

*Sassys* .. next time you come out to LA, PLEASE pick me up so that I don't have to deal with the traffic!!   .. yes, been on the 405 when all 8 lines on both sides are STOPPED .. IS NOT FUN!!!


----------



## CeeJay

Sassys said:


> Maybe she doesn't take the freeway. Sort of like the movie "Clueless".



Now, that I would believe!  Calabasas is really not that "close in" and there is less traffic out there.  Or .. WAIT - maybe the folks see her in the car and clear the way .. yeah, that's probably more like it, after all .. how many accidents has this chick had???


----------



## Sassys

Encore Hermes said:


> Sure?
> Up to the minute  traffic



Loch Ness Monster


----------



## Sassys

CeeJay said:


> *Sassys* .. next time you come out to LA, PLEASE pick me up so that I don't have to deal with the traffic!!   .. yes, been on the 405 when all 8 lines on both sides are STOPPED .. IS NOT FUN!!!



I will be there in December.

I also was asking my cousin and Aunt, why all the freeways are called by the number; we don't do that here in NYC.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Sassys said:


> Loch Ness Monster




Gater coming out of sewer NY 





Before its news


----------



## Oryx816

Lol!  As a native New Yorker, I think sometimes we become so immune to traffic that it barely gets noticed so I think that's where Sassys is coming from. 

Now Bangkok traffic is worthy of mention.  Many drivers aren't licensed, lots of motorcycles, people drive in opposite lanes and throw in some monsoon season rains and yes, you will have a nice long nap in a taxi.  That is why we are in the top ten in the world with worst traffic.  We often say that you can only get about one errand or appointment accomplished per day in Bangkok.  It is so true.  

This year's top ten ranking:

https://www.thrillist.com/travel/na...rol-s-ranking-of-cities-with-most-stop-starts


----------



## Sassys

Encore Hermes said:


> Gather coming out of sewer NY
> beforeitsnews.com/contributor/upload/233488/images/Alligators%20New%20York%20Sewer%20System.jpg
> Before its news



LMAO. YOu know damn well that animal is to clean to have come out of a NYC sewer.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Sassys said:


> LMAO. YOu know damn well that animal is to clean to have come out of a NYC sewer.



Nope

Lack of color with algae growth show it has not been exposed to light 

gaters  in NY sewers. Little ones can come up the toilets like rats. Snap!


----------



## Sassys

Encore Hermes said:


> Nope
> 
> Lack of color with algae growth show it has not been exposed to light
> 
> gaters  in NY sewers. Little ones can come up the toilets like rats. Snap!



True story. Born and raised New Yorker and I ALWAYS look in the toilet before I use it. Habit, from my Dad scarring us when my brother and I were little.


----------



## Oryx816

Sassys said:


> True story. Born and raised New Yorker and I ALWAYS look in the toilet before I use it. Habit, from my Dad scarring us when my brother and I were little.




Lol!  In Asia, snakes have come up in people's toilets.  I always look.  Always.


----------



## bunnyr

redney said:


> When you see all 12 lanes of the 405 at a complete standstill, you will believe, lol




Oh the memories... When I left there for college it was 8 lanes each


----------



## caitlin1214

Oryx816 said:


> Lol!  As a native New Yorker, I think sometimes we become so immune to traffic that it barely gets noticed so I think that's where Sassys is coming from.
> 
> Now Bangkok traffic is worthy of mention.  Many drivers aren't licensed, lots of motorcycles, people drive in opposite lanes and throw in some monsoon season rains and yes, you will have a nice long nap in a taxi.  That is why we are in the top ten in the world with worst traffic.  We often say that you can only get about one errand or appointment accomplished per day in Bangkok.  It is so true.
> 
> This year's top ten ranking:
> 
> https://www.thrillist.com/travel/na...rol-s-ranking-of-cities-with-most-stop-starts



Those tuk tuk drivers drive like freaking stuntman, though!


----------



## caitlin1214

Sassys said:


> You are not suppose to drive yourself in a rolls. It's a chauffeur driven car. I just don't under stand people in LA. Only people in LA do this dumb sh$t.





CeeJay said:


> .. I hear 'ya *Sassys* .. but you gotta remember, there are a LOT of dumb-sh$t people out here (hence the reason why you see a LOT of them driving themselves in their Bentley's and Rolls'!)



Thank you! 


(I never understood the driving yourself in a Bentley or Rolls thing! And, to a lesser extent, I never got the drive yourself in a Lincoln thing, either. That's a take me home from the airport car.)


----------



## Encore Hermes

Oryx816 said:


> Lol!  In Asia, snakes have come up in people's toilets.  I always look.  Always.




let the nightmares continue


----------



## Encore Hermes

Back to it

Screen shoT.  200  ratings. Does that mean only 200 buyers, or free trial have reviewed this app? I I thought hers was app domination, hundreds of thousands and only 200 rated? Am I wrong on this? Is the 200 a % of the people?


----------



## lp640

Kendall isn't a top model, at all.

She has done nothing in Pairs.   She walked Balmain, but that doesn't count since that degenerate  Oliver Rousteag is a Kardashian groupie.   

She did 2 or 3 in New York (but again, Givenchy doesn't count - Kanye's friend)

1 in Milan.
0 in London.

She's walking around Paris aimlessly trying to look busy but she isn't working..


----------



## michie

Encore Hermes said:


> Back to it
> 
> Screen shoT.  200  ratings. Does that mean only 200 buyers, or free trial have reviewed this app? I I thought hers was app domination, hundreds of thousands and only 200 rated? Am I wrong on this? Is the 200 a % of the people?



200 users bothered to rate/review it. It's only 2 stars. The majority of those who rated it gave it a '1'.


----------



## jp23

oryx816 said:


> lol!  In asia, snakes have come up in people's toilets.  I always look.  Always.




ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## JessicaKate89

lp640 said:


> Kendall isn't a top model, at all.
> 
> She has done nothing in Pairs.   She walked Balmain, but that doesn't count since that degenerate  Oliver Rousteag is a Kardashian groupie.
> 
> She did 2 or 3 in New York (but again, Givenchy doesn't count - Kanye's friend)
> 
> 1 in Milan.
> 0 in London.
> 
> She's walking around Paris aimlessly trying to look busy but she isn't working..




Didn't she walk for elie Saab in Paris?


----------



## redney

Sassys said:


> I will be there in December.
> 
> I also was asking my cousin and Aunt, why all the freeways are called by the number; we don't do that here in NYC.



Cuz roads in and around NYC have names since the 1940s before the Interstate system. 

For example, take the Bruckner to the Hutch and cross the Whitestone to the Van Wyck to get to JFK. 

All the freeways out in LA are only numbers since most were built after Eisenhower, and there's always a "the" in front of the number. 

Take the 101 to the 405.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been putting in the hours during the SS16 fashion week season.

So it was time for Kendall Jenner to spend some of her hard-earned pennies as she took to a Parisian bookstore for a shopping spree on Monday.

The Keeping Up With the Kardashians star, 19, was seen shopping up a storm as she took to the till with a number of hardbacks - spending a whopping &#8206;1140.00 (£841.00).

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-jeans-Paris-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz3nlHHiVwk


----------



## redney

Totally staged. We all know she can't read.

And as someone else posted, she's been hardly working.


----------



## pukasonqo

caught a glimpse of my favourite bodyguard
not sure if she can or cannot read but she seems to be buying photography books
she looks good when she dresses down like these pics


----------



## aleksandras

redney said:


> Totally staged. We all know she can't read.
> 
> And as someone else posted, she's been hardly working.



Totally staged  And with the bag changing all of a sudden from one picture to another. I bet she was paid to appear with that red Geiger bag.


----------



## Nathalya

Lol yeah the bag change is so weird


----------



## dangerouscurves

Oryx816 said:


> Lol!  In Asia, snakes have come up in people's toilets.  I always look.  Always.




This is true. My friends were on holiday in Phuket and one morning when they opened their hotel's room door there was a cobra in front of it!


----------



## yakusoku.af

redney said:


> Totally staged. We all know she can't read.
> 
> And as someone else posted, she's been hardly working.




[emoji81][emoji81][emoji81]
I was thinking the same thing! Maybe she was picking out which books would look good on her coffee table.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

That maroon bag is pretty, though...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

aleksandras said:


> Totally staged  And with the bag changing all of a sudden from one picture to another. *I bet she was paid to appear with that red Geiger bag*.



Bingo:


----------



## myown

these girls have to most ugliest shoe collection



Sassys said:


> I swear, all you folks from LA are making up this traffic, the same way us new yorkers make up aligators in the subway tunnels.






redney said:


> When you see all 12 lanes of the 405 at a complete standstill, you will believe, lol



12 lanes?!


----------



## Oryx816

myown said:


> these girls have to most ugliest shoe collection :




Perhaps you should head over to the Sofia Vergara thread to really see some ugly specimens.


----------



## dooneybaby

Jikena said:


> That's some weird looking sunglasses


Actually, I like them.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Oryx816 said:


> Perhaps you should head over to the Sofia Vergara thread to really see some ugly specimens.


Lol...Preach it! Sofia and those damn wedges.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

All this talk of freeways, I lived in LA for 6 years and the traffic on the 101 and 210 drove me crazy! Here there's really no need to own a car, public transit (trains and trams) are so much better and easier, not to mention quicker. It takes no more than 30 minutes to get from one of town to the other.


----------



## aleksandras

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Bingo:




Well that's not the best press for the bag, she couldn't hold on to it for the end of her shopping spree until switching back to her real bag


----------



## lizmil

I cant see the bag switch. Maroon?


----------



## bag-princess

Encore Hermes said:


> Celebrating but not secretly. She bought a RR ghost
> i2.mirror.co.uk/incoming/article6571499.ece/ALTERNATES/s615b/Kylie-Jenner-gets-$320000-new-car-after-Tyga-gives-her-a-Ferrari.jpg
> Mirror





redney said:


> How many cars does an 18 year old need?





good question!!   




CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ]Most people that are into cars want to drive their own rollses. Driving it is the fun part.[/B] Although it's usually a weekend cruising car not a running errands and dealing with traffic car. I know some people who roll in their bentleys every day though. Even in the north eastern snow.




THIS!  

"what you are not supposed to do" be damned!   if someone is spending that kind of coin for a car then they can do what they please with it!  nobody would tell my any different.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

aleksandras said:


> Well that's not the best press for the bag, she couldn't hold on to it for the end of her shopping spree until switching back to her real bag



Lol, yes. But it's not a super high end luxe brand.Selecting Kendall as a model shows...


----------



## Oryx816

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Lol...Preach it! Sofia and those damn wedges.




 lol!  I love a nice wedge but Sofia's wedge collection is ghastly.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Sassys said:


> I swear, all you folks from LA are making up this traffic, the same way us new yorkers make up aligators in the subway tunnels.



Haha when I was a kid my dad use to tell me that there were aligators in the sewers because people would buy them for pets back in the 80's and then flush them and I believed him.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

*NEWS/ *

*Kylie Jenner Shows Off Her Fake Butt While Wearing $44 Spanx in Latest SelfieTake a Look!*




http://www.eonline.com/news/703381/...wearing-44-spanx-in-latest-selfie-take-a-look


----------



## Sasha2012

She's firmly established herself as a Fashion Week favourite since making her grand debut in February 2014.

And Kendall Jenner was a complete professional when she stormed the catwalk for Karl Lagerfeld's hugely-anticipated, airline themed Spring/Summer 2016 Chanel show at Paris Fashion Week on Tuesday morning.

The 19-year-old supermodel proved she was the designer's number one muse as she led the elite crop of models down the terminal inspired runway in an array of classic tweed looks with a futuristic twist.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Chanel-Paris-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz3nnFRoa5L


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Kendall is very pretty. I guess I don't find it hard to see why she would be hired. I certainly applaud her for not going the sex tape route like her sister. I am sure Kylie will have a tape out soon. It must be hard for her sitting around taking pictures of herself in an empty house, while her sister has a real career. Maybe that is why she is messing up her face. She is calling out for help, but in her family she probably won't get any. JMO.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

nikkisabaggirl said:


> kendall is very pretty. I guess i don't find it hard to see why she would be hired. I certainly applaud her for not going the sex tape route like her sister. I am sure kylie will have a tape out soon. It must be hard for her sitting around taking pictures of herself in an empty house, while her sister has a real career. Maybe that is why she is messing up her face. She is calling out for help, but in her family she probably won't get any. Jmo.


+1


----------



## Oryx816

nikkisabaggirl said:


> kendall is very pretty. I guess i don't find it hard to see why she would be hired. I certainly applaud her for not going the sex tape route like her sister. I am sure kylie will have a tape out soon. It must be hard for her sitting around taking pictures of herself in an empty house, while her sister has a real career. Maybe that is why she is messing up her face. She is calling out for help, but in her family she probably won't get any. Jmo.




+2


----------



## Sasha2012

When your lips turn blue after eating under-cooked food, it is normally a cause for concern. 

But thankfully Kylie Jenner's lapis lips were an anti-bullying statement, and not because of the sushi she just ate.

The 18-year-old and her father Caitlyn headed out for a dinner date to Sugarfish in Calabasas on Monday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...k-support-bullying-victims.html#ixzz3nnGANAcp


----------



## tomz_grl

She calls her parent Caitlyn? Why not mom or dad?


----------



## redney

So Kylie is dressed in a full length furry coat thing and Caitlyn is wearing a miniskirt with bare legs. So weather challenged!


----------



## Sassys

I can't imagine sitting at home all day, taking pictures of yourself. She could at least do some volunteer work or heck, take some damn acting classes (since she lives in La La Land). Since she loves fashion, why not take some courses at FIDM.


----------



## Ladybug09

Encore Hermes said:


> let the nightmares continue
> ak-hdl.buzzfed.com/static/2014-05/enhanced/webdr06/26/7/enhanced-25006-1401103036-1.jpg




Ahhhh, nasty!!!!


redney said:


> Totally staged. We all know she can't read.
> 
> And as someone else posted, she's been hardly working.



LOLOLOL!



tomz_grl said:


> She calls her parent Caitlyn? Why not mom or dad?


 Are you serious? How many people have a Dad who now dresses as a woman, but still is a man, and who for 18 years of your life has looked and lived as a man...That's gotta be confusing as hell....She's good to even accept calling him "Caitlyn".


----------



## michie

The photoshop in that pic...OY! lol


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sassys said:


> I can't imagine sitting at home all day, taking pictures of yourself. She could at least do some volunteer work or heck, take some damn acting classes (since she lives in La La Land). Since she loves fashion, why not take some courses at FIDM.



Empty, vapid life, devoid of any substance or meaning. All they care about is how they look and how much cash they can rake in, all of them including Kendall and Kourt. With the mother they have there was little hope for anything else.


----------



## Jayne1

People wish Cait would lower the length of her skirts I wish she'd stop wearing those toe exposing sandals, too.


----------



## lanasyogamama

redney said:


> Totally staged. We all know she can't read.
> 
> And as someone else posted, she's been hardly working.



She said so herself!








Jayne1 said:


> People wish Cait would lower the length of her skirts I wish she'd stop wearing those toe exposing sandals, too.



Seriously, I don't want to see ANY 65 year old wearing a mini.  NOPE.


----------



## redney

lanasyogamama said:


> She said so herself!



That's it! thanks for the gif!


----------



## CeeJay

redney said:


> Cuz roads in and around NYC have names since the 1940s before the Interstate system.
> 
> For example, take the Bruckner to the Hutch and cross the Whitestone to the Van Wyck to get to JFK.
> 
> All the freeways out in LA are only numbers since most were built after Eisenhower, and there's always a "the" in front of the number.
> 
> Take the 101 to the 405.



SO TRUE!!! .. and back East, people use landmarks when providing directions while out west, it's head North or head East, etc.  Everytime someone tells me to head East here, I do a double-take because back in Boston, heading East would .. well, land you in the Atlantic ocean!  Trust me, I still struggle with the drivers and traffic out here .. hence the reason why I got a customized license plate "BOS DRVR" (Boston driver = get the hell out of my way!!)


----------



## lanasyogamama

I was bummed I couldn't find the one that looked like an ad for the Amazon Kindle, that was the best!


----------



## solange

michie said:


> The photoshop in that pic...OY! lol



Actually, it looked to me like a really tight waist cincher, not ps.


----------



## michie

solange said:


> Actually, it looked to me like a really tight waist cincher, not ps.



Nope. You can see the warped wall and floor.


----------



## maudlin18

I'm looking at the above picture of Caitlyn and Kylie and I'm sitting here wondering...are they in two different climates??


----------



## solange

michie said:


> Nope. You can see the warped wall and floor.



Looked again. I also see the waist cincher. Personally, I would pick one or the other, not wear that AND still photoshop it.


----------



## michie

solange said:


> Looked again. I also see the waist cincher. *Personally, I would pick one or the other, not wear that AND still photoshop it.*



lol well, that's what she usually does. I imagine she's pushing a product today.


----------



## Encore Hermes

In the park




How tall is GiGi?




X17


----------



## guccimamma

i don't know many 65 year old women who walk around in skirts so high on the leg.

unless they are playing tennis, or going to the beach.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Gigi and Kendall look like they have the same height. Might be 5'9". But not more. Jourdan is 5'11". In pics where they stand next to each other with heels on, Jourdan looks taller.


----------



## White Orchid

lanasyogamama said:


> She said so herself!
> 
> i.perezhilton.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/kendall-jenner-vmas-one-direction-5sos-flub.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I don't want to see ANY 65 year old wearing a mini.  NOPE.



I know right.  But Caitlin is in a league of his own with his grossness.  Who wants to see arthritic knees and elasticity-depleted legs on show?  An idiot just like his ex.


----------



## tomz_grl

Ladybug09 said:


> Are you serious? How many people have a Dad who now dresses as a woman, but still is a man, and who for 18 years of your life has looked and lived as a man...That's gotta be confusing as hell....She's good to even accept calling him "Caitlyn".




I get what you're saying. I guess I was wondering if she's not comfortable calling Caitlyn either mom or dad and if not, that's a shame.


----------



## bisousx

Sassys said:


> I have family and a friend that lives in LA and I have heard about this LA Traffic for years, yet I go to LA a few times a year and have never seen this traffic LOL. I swear it is a myth. LOL I go to LA at least 4-5 times a year and have never seen it. I keep telling my cousin, it is an Urban Legend. She gives me the side eye, but seriously, I have never seen it.
> 
> I also have NEVER seen paps at the airport and I always fly American or Delta.



Trust me, it's there.


----------



## Ladybug09

michie said:


> Nope. You can see the warped wall and floor.



Man, ya'll make me have to go back an analyze everything in these threads.



tomz_grl said:


> I get what you're saying. I guess I was wondering if she's not comfortable calling Caitlyn either mom or dad and if not, that's a shame.


I think in the interview he did with Diane S. he said that it's ok, or /he prefers to still be called Dad by them.....can't remember....but that's got to be hella awkward.


----------



## labelwhore04

tomz_grl said:


> She calls her parent Caitlyn? Why not mom or dad?



Why would she call Caitlyn "mom?" Bruce was never their mom, and being a woman now doesn't change that.


----------



## Coach Lover Too




----------



## zippie

I kind of feel bad for his kids.  Cannot imagine what I would feel if my dad decided to get boobs and dress like a woman.  It has to be hard on them.


----------



## ByeKitty

labelwhore04 said:


> Why would she call Caitlyn "mom?" Bruce was never their mom, and being a woman now doesn't change that.



I know right? Isn't she just biologically...the father? Sounds way off referring to her as the mom.


----------



## Jikena

I don't think they have completely accepted it yet. Kim said "he" by mistake during her last interview on TV. It's not an easy thing to go through. So I can see why she wouldn't know how to call Caitlyn.


----------



## Sasha2012

While one is continuing her meteoric rise as a supermodel, the other is working hard to become a Hollywood actress.

But their friendship has remained the same as Cara Delevingne supported close friend Kendall Jenner at the Chanel show during Paris Fashion Week on Tuesday morning.

Arriving hand-in-hand at the iconic Grand Palais, the two models were hard to miss as they made their along the busy streets in the French capital.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...levingne-Chanel-s-PFW-show.html#ixzz3npl92nwk


----------



## pukasonqo

i like kendall's bandana, the rest of her outfit...


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Just saw this outfit Kendall stepped out in.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been a firm fixture at Paris Fashion Week - and Kendall Jenner made sure she stood out once again on Tuesday. 

The 19-year-old went braless when she headed to the Shiatzy Chen show, flashing her cleavage in a sheer pink blouse which had flowers emblazoned throughout. 

She tucked it into a matching metallic pink mini skirt which had a space age feel about it, teaming it with a matching pair of shiny heeled ankle boots.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...allic-mini-attend-PFW-show.html#ixzz3nq58jB5I


----------



## madeinnyc

Kendall must have big feet like me. Or it's those shoes.


----------



## labelwhore04

Kendall is so pretty, she reminds me so much of Angie Harmon


----------



## chowlover2

I love the pink embroidered top!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

She looks really pretty in that outfit.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Kendall looks really pretty. Love the makeup on her.


----------



## vink

Sasha2012 said:


> She's been a firm fixture at Paris Fashion Week - and Kendall Jenner made sure she stood out once again on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> The 19-year-old went braless when she headed to the Shiatzy Chen show, flashing her cleavage in a sheer pink blouse which had flowers emblazoned throughout.
> 
> 
> 
> She tucked it into a matching metallic pink mini skirt which had a space age feel about it, teaming it with a matching pair of shiny heeled ankle boots.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...allic-mini-attend-PFW-show.html#ixzz3nq58jB5I




How does the reporter know she didn't wear a bra?!?!? The top isn't exactly see through. She look nice and her makeup look great.


----------



## Oruka

lp640 said:


> Kendall isn't a top model, at all.
> 
> She has done nothing in Pairs.   She walked Balmain, but that doesn't count since that degenerate  Oliver Rousteag is a Kardashian groupie.
> 
> She did 2 or 3 in New York (but again, Givenchy doesn't count - Kanye's friend)
> 
> 1 in Milan.
> 0 in London.
> 
> She's walking around Paris aimlessly trying to look busy but she isn't working..



Thats the million dollar question, why Kendall doesnt walk more shows? She is wayy better a runway model than the Hadid sisters and has the body for it. In NYC she did Givenchy, DVF, MK, Marc Jacobs, skipped London and Milan and only to do 3 shows in Paris. She is being managed by reputable people in the fashion industry, so they know what they are doing. The girls do not make money from the shows, it just gives them exposure for the campaign/ads where money is made. She has the exposure already and getting tons of campaign so  maybe she doesn't need to wait in line with the other girls to do the shows.

On the other hand it would be nice to see her cultivate some relationships. She walked for Wang last year but not this year and he is charge of Balenciaga now which Kendall would do well in a Balenciaga campaign.

She had a dinner with Valentino with Kris the other night, maybe something will come out of it but she did not walk in his show and has not for Versace or Prada, the big names in the fashion industry.


----------



## pukasonqo

i am not a fan of the kartrashians but kendall has the figure and the face for catwalk, not sure about photographic campaigns/adds  as her expression is, to me, bland
she has the chance of having a legit career
now, kylie...


----------



## White Orchid

vink said:


> How does the reporter know she didn't wear a bra?!?!? The top isn't exactly see through. She look nice and her makeup look great.


I saw her nipples immediately.


----------



## vink

White Orchid said:


> I saw her nipples immediately.




Maybe I'm getting old.  I really can't see.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Kendall looks just like her mother. Not a bad thing.  Kris was a looker in her day


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner is said to have eclipsed her sister Kim Kardashian in the web and fashion wars.

The 18-year-old reality star maintained her stature as she stepped out in head-to-toe black to the Westfield Topanga shopping mall in Los Angeles on Tuesday with her rapper boyfriend Tyga.

Kylie wore a black short-cropped turtleneck paired with black overalls that fit her legs snugly and stopped at the ankles to reveal strappy black heels.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...itting-mall-boyfriend-Tyga.html#ixzz3nqeYvZIN


----------



## stylemepretty

What is this mess? :weird:


----------



## chowlover2

I want to take a shower after I see pics of Tyga! What does she see in him? Surely she could do better.


----------



## katiel00

But in all seriousness theres something not all there with him right? I just don't get this at all. My brain can't process it.


----------



## VickyB

If Kendull was 6 inches shorter, she'd not only be in the same boat as Kylie, but Kylie would be making her do the rowing.


----------



## myown

but I actually like those braids on her. better than the ratty extensions.


----------



## Queenpixie

she has the best kardashian/jenner body!

she doesnt need this!


----------



## SpeedyJC

katiel00 said:


> But in all seriousness theres something not all there with him right? I just don't get this at all. My brain can't process it.



He always looks like he just woke from a coma or something.


----------



## Oryx816

SpeedyJC said:


> He always looks like he just woke from a coma or something.




Or lifted his head from a puddle of drool.....


----------



## Coach Lover Too

If that's the best she (Kylie) thinks she can do, her self esteem is even lower than I thought.


----------



## dalinda

the silver shoes on kendall


----------



## tomz_grl

Kendall should always wear pink. It looks great with her skin coloring. Her eyebrows are also on point!


Tyga reminds of the boyfriend we all had in HS. The boy your parents hated and we only stayed with him out of spite not because we actually liked him. Yes, I was that teenage girl.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

tomz_grl said:


> Kendall should always wear pink. It looks great with her skin coloring. Her eyebrows are also on point!
> 
> 
> *Tyga reminds of the boyfriend we all had in HS. The boy your parents hated and we only stayed with him out of spite not because we actually liked him. Yes, I was that teenage girl.*



Me too


----------



## Ladybug09

White Orchid said:


> I saw her nipples immediately.


Yup.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

She's 18 SMH


----------



## Eva1991

Sasha2012 said:


> She's been a firm fixture at Paris Fashion Week - and Kendall Jenner made sure she stood out once again on Tuesday.
> 
> The 19-year-old went braless when she headed to the Shiatzy Chen show, flashing her cleavage in a sheer pink blouse which had flowers emblazoned throughout.
> 
> She tucked it into a matching metallic pink mini skirt which had a space age feel about it, teaming it with a matching pair of shiny heeled ankle boots.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...allic-mini-attend-PFW-show.html#ixzz3nq58jB5I



Love Kendall's make up here; the outfit, not so much.


----------



## Eva1991

Sasha2012 said:


> When your lips turn blue after eating under-cooked food, it is normally a cause for concern.
> 
> But thankfully Kylie Jenner's lapis lips were an anti-bullying statement, and not because of the sushi she just ate.
> 
> The 18-year-old and her father Caitlyn headed out for a dinner date to Sugarfish in Calabasas on Monday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...k-support-bullying-victims.html#ixzz3nnGANAcp



Kylie's coat looks like a blaknet. Not to mention that if I didn't see them walking together I'd never guess they live in the same city. Kylie's dressed like it's freezing. Can't be that cold in LA right now.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

She looks completely ridiculous. Why aren't the people around her telling her to stop or at least being honest with her. I feel so sorry for her. She is posting these pictures like she is fly and she looks terrible.


----------



## guccimamma

tomz_grl said:


> Kendall should always wear pink. It looks great with her skin coloring. Her eyebrows are also on point!
> 
> 
> Tyga reminds of the boyfriend we all had in HS. The boy your parents hated and we only stayed with him out of spite not because we actually liked him. Yes, I was that teenage girl.



my dad would have called the cops.


----------



## tomz_grl

guccimamma said:


> my dad would have called the cops.




Your dad's a good man!
My parents were divorced and my mom was to into her work and not raising her teenage daughter. I'm so grateful that God gave me common sense and street smarts! I could have ended up either in jail or the morgue.


----------



## Sassys

guccimamma said:


> my dad would have called the cops.


 
yep, my mom WAS the cop. Trust, she made sure every guy knew


----------



## guccimamma

tomz_grl said:


> Your dad's a good man!
> My parents were divorced and my mom was to into her work and not raising her teenage daughter. I'm so grateful that God gave me common sense and street smarts! I could have ended up either in jail or the morgue.



he used to sit in our front courtyard with a flashlight waiting for me to come home. he'd light it up under his chin when we drove up.

nobody came to my house.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

guccimamma said:


> he used to sit in our front courtyard with a flashlight waiting for me to come home. he'd light it up under his chin when we drove up.
> 
> nobody came to my house.



Yep, this was pretty much mine too! Luckily I married the only one he ever approved of!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Waits to see if there are pics of lips at Joan's on third today. Driving by noticed someone saving a metered parking spot in front and a white Range Rover took it.


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Waits to see if there are pics* of lips* at Joan's on third today. Driving by noticed someone saving a metered parking spot in front and a white Range Rover took it.


----------



## Sasha2012

She proudly showed off her shape-wear in a Snapchat clip on Monday.

And proving that the garment has become a regular fixture in her wardrobe, Kylie Jenner accidentally flashed the nude briefs during a night out in Beverly Hills on Tuesday.

The 18-year-old TV star revealed her Spanx underneath a very tight dress while exiting a luxurious Rolls Royce with her beau Tyga.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...olls-Royce-date-night-Tyga.html#ixzz3nududCUw


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Anytime I get out of a low sitting vehicle in a dress I position my hand so that you don't see under my dress. I know she's wearing Spanx and we can't see anything but damn, you shouldn't just hop out of a car with open legs.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Anytime I get out of a low sitting vehicle in a dress I position my hand so that you don't see under my dress. I know she's wearing Spanx and we can't see anything but damn, you shouldn't just hop out of a car with open legs.


 
How hard is it to keep your legs closed, and swing your legs out SMH


----------



## solange

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Anytime I get out of a low sitting vehicle in a dress I position my hand so that you don't see under my dress. I know she's wearing Spanx and we can't see anything but damn, you shouldn't just hop out of a car with open legs.



I have to admit I don't always do it, but I was taught the knees-together sit and scoot and the swivel and stand.  Would have taken care of that.


----------



## White Orchid

I don't believe any of Kris Jenner's kids even know how to keep their legs closed.

Yes, I went there  


Sassys said:


> How hard is it to keep your legs closed, and swing your legs out SMH


----------



## terebina786

I gotta say, I love that dress... Any ID??


----------



## sabrunka

terebina786 said:


> I gotta say, I love that dress... Any ID??



I second that! I love it!


----------



## terebina786

terebina786 said:


> I gotta say, I love that dress... Any ID??



Found it! http://sosorella.com/new-in/glamorous-girl-dress.html

But its out of stock


----------



## lizmil

White Orchid said:


> I don't believe any of Kris Jenner's kids even know how to keep their legs closed.
> 
> Yes, I went there



That was kinda my first thought too,Kylie hasn't kept her legs together in a long time.

Remember the line from "A League of their Own?"  A lady reveals both thing... Well, Kylie is not a lady.


----------



## Wildflower22

Maybe she's promotion spanks. Would be a great way to get people talking about it.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall Jenner has to be one of the most hardworking models in the business right now. 

The 19-year-old was pictured heading to a studio in Paris for a shoot with Chanel designer, Karl Lagerfeld. 

Dressed in an all-black ensemble, the raven-haired beauty was make-up free as she jumped out of car and made her way inside. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-leggings-Lagerfeld-shoot.html#ixzz3nvPNHHiU


----------



## redney

Hardworking? At what? We've already covered she hasn't walked many shows recently. Just papped out in Paris.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

redney said:


> Hardworking? At what? We've already covered she hasn't walked many shows recently. Just papped out in Paris.




How many shows does the average model walk during fashion week? I honestly don't know.


----------



## redney

Last PFW she walked in a whole lot more than this time.


----------



## V0N1B2

myown said:


> but I actually like those braids on her. better than the ratty extensions.


Anything that will keep her hands out of her hair is okay in my book.  It's nice to see pictures of her without seeing her hands constantly touching or playing with her hair.


Queenpixie said:


> she has the best kardashian/jenner body!
> she doesnt need this!


Not quite the same waist as pictured further upthread, is it?


dalinda said:


> the silver shoes on kendall


They match her silver face. All I see is shimmer/pink bronzer. Very unnatural looking, but not out of place say, at a rave or EDM event.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Dallas_Girl said:


> How many shows does the average model walk during fashion week? I honestly don't know.




I don't know  how accurate this is. 

*Everything You Ever Wanted To Know About Fashion Week, But Were Afraid To Ask*

_How many shows does each model walk in?

*A model who is doing about average &#8212; *which is to say, a model who has already risen head-and-shoulders above the thousands of 5'10" teenagers who put themselves through the castings mill and launched herself into the peripheral notice of at least one or two casting directors &#8212; *will walk in about 6-10 shows. * A model who's doing quite well might do 10-15, a model considered *extremely successful will walk in 15-20.* The vast majority of models are not paid for working the shows; they work for the possibility of catching a front row editor's eye, and for "trade," free clothes from the designer, to be delivered at some later date. I believe the *current record for most shows walked in a single New York fashion week is held by one Karlie Kloss, who strutted in some 31 shows and presentations during the fall/winter 2008 season. She was then 15 years old.*_

http://jezebel.com/5634188/everythi...now-about-fashion-week-but-were-afraid-to-ask


----------



## Jikena

Encore Hermes said:


> I don't know  how accurate this is.
> 
> *Everything You Ever Wanted To Know About Fashion Week, But Were Afraid To Ask*
> 
> _How many shows does each model walk in?
> 
> *A model who is doing about average  *which is to say, a model who has already risen head-and-shoulders above the thousands of 5'10" teenagers who put themselves through the castings mill and launched herself into the peripheral notice of at least one or two casting directors  *will walk in about 6-10 shows. * A model who's doing quite well might do 10-15, a model considered *extremely successful will walk in 15-20.* The vast majority of models are not paid for working the shows; they work for the possibility of catching a front row editor's eye, and for "trade," free clothes from the designer, to be delivered at some later date. I believe the *current record for most shows walked in a single New York fashion week is held by one Karlie Kloss, who strutted in some 31 shows and presentations during the fall/winter 2008 season. She was then 15 years old.*_
> 
> http://jezebel.com/5634188/everythi...now-about-fashion-week-but-were-afraid-to-ask



So models are working for free ? :o


----------



## bunnyr

Jikena said:


> So models are working for free ? :o




Sounds like stepping stones


----------



## CeeJay

Oruka said:


> Thats the million dollar question, why Kendall doesnt walk more shows? She is wayy better a runway model than the Hadid sisters and has the body for it. In NYC she did Givenchy, DVF, MK, Marc Jacobs, skipped London and Milan and only to do 3 shows in Paris. She is being managed by reputable people in the fashion industry, so they know what they are doing. The girls do not make money from the shows, it just gives them exposure for the campaign/ads where money is made. She has the exposure already and getting tons of campaign so  maybe she doesn't need to wait in line with the other girls to do the shows.
> 
> On the other hand it would be nice to see her cultivate some relationships. She walked for Wang last year but not this year and he is charge of Balenciaga now which Kendall would do well in a Balenciaga campaign.
> 
> She had a dinner with Valentino with Kris the other night, maybe something will come out of it but she did not walk in his show and has not for Versace or Prada, the big names in the fashion industry.



This was Wang's last show for Balenciaga, he's out.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I like that Kendall wears flats a lot.


----------



## lizmil

Poor Kendall she's hardworking.


----------



## AEGIS

lmao @ these models being paid in tank tops
crazy


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Sasha2012 said:


> She's been a firm fixture at Paris Fashion Week - and Kendall Jenner made sure she stood out once again on Tuesday.
> 
> The 19-year-old went braless when she headed to the Shiatzy Chen show, flashing her cleavage in a sheer pink blouse which had flowers emblazoned throughout.
> 
> She tucked it into a matching metallic pink mini skirt which had a space age feel about it, teaming it with a matching pair of shiny heeled ankle boots.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...allic-mini-attend-PFW-show.html#ixzz3nq58jB5I



Her skin looks amazing!!


----------



## jp23

Jikena said:


> So models are working for free ? :o




A lot of them do work for free, I'm a photographer who tests with modeling agencies and shoots editorials, my team and myself don't get paid for any of them.


----------



## pukasonqo

Sassys said:


> How hard is it to keep your legs closed, and swing your legs out SMH




for the kartrashians keeping their legs crossed seems an oxymoron


----------



## myown

guccimamma said:


> he used to sit in our front courtyard with a flashlight waiting for me to come home. he'd light it up under his chin when we drove up.
> 
> nobody came to my house.



lol I thought these things only happen in movies


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> She proudly showed off her shape-wear in a Snapchat clip on Monday.
> 
> And proving that the garment has become a regular fixture in her wardrobe, Kylie Jenner accidentally flashed the nude briefs during a night out in Beverly Hills on Tuesday.
> 
> The 18-year-old TV star revealed her Spanx underneath a very tight dress while exiting a luxurious Rolls Royce with her beau Tyga.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...olls-Royce-date-night-Tyga.html#ixzz3nududCUw



why does a 18 year old need Spanx?


----------



## White Orchid

myown said:


> why does a 18 year old need Spanx?



I know right?!?  What I wouldn't do to have my 18 year old body back.


----------



## Jikena

myown said:


> why does a 18 year old need Spanx?



A 18 year old might need it. Kylie ? Definitely not.


----------



## SpeedyJC

redney said:


> Hardworking? At what? We've already covered she hasn't walked many shows recently. Just papped out in Paris.


 
The Kardashians seem to be the masters of just walking around to appear busy. Its like they are out walking here, walking there but what are they actually doing??????


----------



## Dallas_Girl

SpeedyJC said:


> The Kardashians seem to be the masters of just walking around to appear busy. Its like they are out walking here, walking there but what are they actually doing??????



Taking selfies or calling the paparazzi to come take pics.


----------



## guccimamma

myown said:


> lol I thought these things only happen in movies



nope, not just movies. now that i have 2 teenagers, i can understand what he was doing.


----------



## caitlin1214

Dallas_Girl said:


> Taking selfies or calling the paparazzi to come take pics.



And eating really big cups of frozen yogurt.

(...or is that just Kim?)


----------



## Marie808

Kendall walked in 7 runway shows but she did do 27 shows out of the entire year. But what they also do at these times are networking and photoshoots as well. She did a photoshoot with Vogue Brazil while she was in New York. She went to a private dinner party hosted by Valentino where he has declared her as his new favorite. But she has also attended shows as well as guests which is more important then walking in a show, which models get very little pay for. The entire time london and Milan fashion week was going on she was doing photoshoots and more then likely would have been making double or triple the amount she would have made if she attended. She already has a good agency and management team behind her that know what they are doing..I wouldn't be surprised with what will be coming this coming year. People think because she didn't walk much she is not actually as liked or the it model but that's actually not the case at all. Designers are constantly posting photos of her if she is even seen wearing their items on the street on in a magazine.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

*http://www.etonline.com/news/173666_kendall_jenner_topless_smudged_makeup_for_super_sexy_photoshoot/
*

*Kendall Jenner Poses Topless: I'm Washing Away My Sins*



Kendall Jenner still manages to look sexy with a face covered in smudged makeup.
Just days after her older sister Kourtney Kardashian posted a nude pic of herself, the 19-year-old model used her time off of the Paris Fashion Week runways to pose topless in what could be her sexiest photoshoot yet.
"Washing away my sins &#128128;," Kendall captioned a pic from the photo shoot.
Covering up her breasts with her arm, the _Keeping Up With the Kardashians_star gives her best smoldering stare as she poses for photographers Mert Ala&#351; and Marcus Piggott while sporting wet, tangled hair and her eye makeup running down her face. The photographers hashtagged the images #ParisBurning.




While she's one of the sexiest single ladies in Hollywood, Jenner exclusively spoke with ET about why she's never publicly dated anyone.
*WATCH: Kendall Jenner Debuts Pierced Nipples as She Goes Braless at Party*
"It's not always easy, but I just like to keep my private life private," Kendall explained. "I try my best, but at the same time, I try not to let being out with someone affect my everyday life. Like, if I want to go out and grab a smoothie with a friend who's a male, I'm not gonna let the paparazzi stop me from doing that and living my life and just being a normal person."


----------



## Encore Hermes

The work he did on the lips for each of these but especially the top on this one.............no bueno. 
Imo they changed her too much. She looks like someone else but it isn't coming to me.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Horrible photoshop job. The right side (that is furthest from the camera) should be smaller than the left side. But her upper lip gets bigger the further it is from the camera. That is opposite of what a camera does. Anything closest to the lens appears bigger.  

They made her look like she got punched in the mouth and has a huge fat lip now. Not attractive.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

On the plus side these are some of her most expressive photos.


----------



## Lounorada

Blind Items:


_We told you early on that the expensive car with which this young celebrity was gifted was not really an outright gift at all._
_The car is simply being leased for a short period of time._
_Well, we have a new bit of information to share about the car._
_Did you wonder why she painted the car a different color so soon after receiving it?_
_Especially since she doesn&#8217;t even own it?_
_Wonder no more!_
_It&#8217;s not paint!_
_It&#8217;s actually a plastic car dip that will peel right off in sheets when the car goes back to the dealership._
_*Just a little more plastic and fakery to add to the tally.*_
(Obviously Kylie)


----------



## berrydiva

That's a stupid blind. No one paints their car anymore...it's always a wrap and it's not plastidip either....you can tell the difference. Pretty sure I said it was wrapped pages ago.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> That's a stupid blind. No one paints their car anymore...it's always a wrap and it's not plastidip either....you can tell the difference. Pretty sure I said it was wrapped pages ago.




It is a stupid blind, but I only shared it because of the last sentence (which I forgot to bold, just edited it now) which made me roll my eyes for the simple reason of this family and all their fakery and lies


----------



## guccimamma

berrydiva said:


> That's a stupid blind. No one paints their car anymore...it's always a wrap and it's not plastidip either....you can tell the difference. Pretty sure I said it was wrapped pages ago.



i didn't know people don't paint their cars anymore. 
the only person i know who has painted his vehicle, is a friend who is into classic cars.


----------



## berrydiva

guccimamma said:


> i didn't know people don't paint their cars anymore.
> the only person i know who has painted his vehicle, is a friend who is into classic cars.



Yep....classic cars will absolutely get painted but that's more to restore the car. When you see a new car matted or chromed or velvet or two-toned or anything else, it's a wrap not paint. The wrap is cheaper, protects the car and can be taken off and changed frequently without damage. Plastidip is the cheaper option but usually done by people who can't afford to wrap a car...plastidip is more for emblems, wheels, grilles, etc.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

berrydiva said:


> Yep....classic cars will absolutely get painted but that's more to restore the car. When you see a new car matted or chromed or velvet or two-toned or anything else, it's a wrap not paint. The wrap is cheaper, protects the car and can be taken off and changed frequently without damage. Plastidip is the cheaper option but usually done by people who can't afford to wrap a car.



I seriously need to get out of my lame a** town more.


----------



## berrydiva

Coach Lover Too said:


> I seriously need to get out of my lame a** town more.



No, I'm sure your town isn't lame...I'm just into mods. It's really my only hobby....and buying shoes. lol


----------



## manpursefan

Everyone in this family wants to pose nude. Who's next, Caitlyn or Kris?! :devil:


----------



## redney

manpursefan said:


> Everyone in this family wants to pose nude. Who's next, Caitlyn or Kris?! :devil:



Shush!! Don't give them any ideas!!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

berrydiva said:


> No, I'm sure your town isn't lame...I'm just into mods. It's really my only hobby....and buying shoes. lol



Well there's nothing wrong with that!


----------



## lizmil

What's worse seeing this family dressed a la Kanye or seeing them naked?  Coin flip.


----------



## pukasonqo

redney said:


> Shush!! Don't give them any ideas!!




they could do a naked group pic, PMK would definitely go for that!


----------



## Sasha2012

She is the new model of the moment.

So it's fitting that Kendall Jenner chose to support BFF Cara Delevingne at the Women in the World festival on Friday afternoon.

The fashionista cut a fashionable figure at London's Cadogan Hall, where she cheered-on her supermodel pal in style.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-attend-Women-World-summit.html#ixzz3o7mFHPnQ


----------



## knasarae

I didn't know cars didn't get painted anymore either.  So do you have to take the wrap off every time you wash it?


----------



## Jikena

Hurgh this outfit is atrocious.


----------



## LVoeletters

myown said:


> why does a 18 year old need Spanx?




She apparently wears inserts, so I'm assuming the spanx holds the inserts for her.


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> I didn't know cars didn't get painted anymore either.  So do you have to take the wrap off every time you wash it?



Nope you wash it with the wrap on just like you would normally wash a car. Most folks who get supercars nowadays tend to wrap them to protect the paint even if it's just a clear wrap. The wrap is bonded to the car. It's actually amazing to watch the guys work if you have someone who is meticulous....my guys take a week to wrap my car.

Here's a video of the process


----------



## chowlover2

berrydiva said:


> Nope you wash it with the wrap on just like you would normally wash a car. Most folks who get supercars nowadays tend to wrap them to protect the paint even if it's just a clear wrap. The wrap is bonded to the car. It's actually amazing to watch the guys work if you have someone who is meticulous....my guys take a week to wrap my car.
> 
> Here's a video of the process





Wow! I had no idea, thanks for posting! What does it cost?


----------



## twinkle.tink

berrydiva said:


> Nope you wash it with the wrap on just like you would normally wash a car. Most folks who get supercars nowadays tend to wrap them to protect the paint even if it's just a clear wrap. The wrap is bonded to the car. It's actually amazing to watch the guys work if you have someone who is meticulous....my guys take a week to wrap my car.
> 
> Here's a video of the process




That chrome is gorgeous!


----------



## myown

^my husband did this with his old car. he added a black roof and when we sold it, he just took off the wrap and it was the "original" color/car again. 



LVoeletters said:


> She apparently wears inserts, so I'm assuming the spanx holds the inserts for her.



I am not sure if I know what "inserts" are. I tried to translate/google, but it did´t help


----------



## Swanky

*Kylie Jenner and boyfriend Tyga involved in minor car accident as he crashes new $320,000 Rolls Royce after leaving nightclub*

He recently splashed out on a lavish $320,000 Rolls Royce. 
But  it looks like Tyga is going to have to dig a little deeper into his  pockets after the rapper was involved in a minor car accident while out  with girlfriend Kylie Jenner on Friday night. 
Driving  away from Los Angeles' 1Oak nightclub, the Rack City hit-maker didn't  manage to head out as quickly as he'd hoped to - instead he was caught  up in awkward fender bender.
Prior  to the accident, the 25-year-old star had performed at the celebrity  hotspot, where he was cheered on by his 18-year-old girlfriend and her  close friends.

But  the couple didn't quite end their evening on a high note following the  minor collision that occurred just roads away from the club.
Seemingly feeling a little awkward, Kylie concealed her face behind her hand as photographers attempted to capture the damage. 






 

Not one to sing about! The couple  didn't quite end their evening on a high note following the minor  collision that occurred just roads away from the club





 

Not in the mood: Seemingly feeling a  little awkward, Kylie concealed her face behind her hand as  photographers attempted to capture the damage

The  wreckage was minimal,  though the scratches left on the the car's rear  bumper will no doubt still cost the hip-hop star a small fortune to  repair.
The accident certainly didn't help the couple's attempt to enjoy a low-key night together. 
Even  when entering the nightspot earlier in the evening, Kylie seemed to  want to avoid being noticed as they sneaked into the venue, the reality  star once again covering her face behind her hand, while Tyga lifted up  his hood.




 

Before the drama: The 25-year-old star  had just given a performance at the popular nightclub, where he was  cheered on by his 18-year-old girlfriend and her close friends





 

Whoops! The wreckage was minimal  though the scratches left on the the pricey car's rear bumper will no  doubt still cost the hip-hop star a small fortune to fix





 

Dare to bare: The reality star rocked a  typically outlandish style n a black jumpsuit, covered in risque  cut-outs, and chunky Nike trainers





 
Privacy:The accident certainly didn't  help the couple's attempt to enjoy a low-key night together as they were  sneaking into the nightclub earlier in the evening

Her  daring outfit was sure to capture party-goers' attention inside the  club however, as she rocked a black jumpsuit, covered in risque  cut-outs, and chunky Nike trainers.
Her  raven locks were worn in a sleek style around her face, which had been  made-up with a strong bronzed contour and nude lipstick. 
Meanwhile,  the Keeping Up With the Kardashians star recently revealed that she has  framed her boyfriend's mug shot and keeps it perched in her living  room. 
The  avid social media user gave fans another sneak peek at the renovations  inside her $2.7M Calabasas mansion - which she purchased eight months  ago - via her new app and website thekyliejenner.com.  





 

That escalated quickly... The group  appeared in good spirits as they laughed together in the car - moments  before the car behind hit Tyga's lavish vehicle





 

That didn't take long! Tyga purchased the $320,000 car just days ago


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ls-Royce-leaving-nightclub.html#ixzz3oAwhlUG0
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## dangerouscurves

They went to the club with a RR? Why? Couldn't they hire a limo service?

Edit: So they got hit from the back?


----------



## schadenfreude

berrydiva said:


> Yep....classic cars will absolutely get painted but that's more to restore the car. When you see a new car matted or chromed or velvet or two-toned or anything else, it's a wrap not paint. The wrap is cheaper, protects the car and can be taken off and changed frequently without damage. Plastidip is the cheaper option but usually done by people who can't afford to wrap a car...plastidip is more for emblems, wheels, grilles, etc.



OMG. I paid a stupid amount to black out my car a couple years ago. To learn I could have done the wheels and trim myself for less than $100....  Well, at least now I know how to go about touching up the grille.


----------



## Lounorada

Maybe if the stupid fool didn't have his hood up, hanging down over his eyes, he might be able to see where he's going while driving his [del]girlfriends[/del] leased RR. Dimwits.


----------



## CeeJay

dangerouscurves said:


> They went to the club with a RR? Why? Couldn't they hire a limo service?
> 
> Edit: So they got hit from the back?



Quite simple, they want everyone to 'think' that they can actually afford that car!  It's the "hey everyone, LOOK at me .." syndrome that is (alas) so prevalent out here.


----------



## Midge S

Talk about making something out of nothing.  Someone bumped his bumper. left a scratch.  Whoop-it-a -do.   

If I was the mother of this guys child (ugh, why did I type that?   ) these stories would make me homicidal.   

And thanks for the info on car wrapping.   I'm sorta into cars and had no idea.  Interesting.   (question, have the wraps been known to damage the underlying paint when removed?)


----------



## dangerouscurves

CeeJay said:


> Quite simple, they want everyone to 'think' that they can actually afford that car!  It's the "hey everyone, LOOK at me .." syndrome that is (alas) so prevalent out here.




Sad, empty lives they have.....


----------



## Lounorada

Midge S said:


> *Talk about making something out of nothing*.  Someone bumped his bumper. left a scratch.  Whoop-it-a -do.
> 
> If I was the mother of this guys child (ugh, why did I type that?   ) these stories would make me homicidal.



That's the Kardashian/Jenner ethos- make something, or more precisely, an article/story out of nothing.


----------



## berrydiva

chowlover2 said:


> Wow! I had no idea, thanks for posting! What does it cost?




Kind of depends on how elaborate the wrap is but on average can be between $2-6k


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> They went to the club with a RR? Why? Couldn't they hire a limo service?
> 
> Edit: So they got hit from the back?




I've noticed that LA isn't a car service type of place if you own a fancy car....most folks want to be seen in their ride. I still chuckle when I see folks in LA driving a RR....it's such a rarity to see someone driving themselves in that car here (NYC).


----------



## berrydiva

Midge S said:


> Talk about making something out of nothing.  Someone bumped his bumper. left a scratch.  Whoop-it-a -do.
> 
> If I was the mother of this guys child (ugh, why did I type that?   ) these stories would make me homicidal.
> 
> And thanks for the info on car wrapping.   I'm sorta into cars and had no idea.  Interesting.   (question, have the wraps been known to damage the underlying paint when removed?)




Nope no damage at all as long as the person knows what they're doing of course.


----------



## berrydiva

Wait I'm confused. In the first pic, it looks like the guy hit the right side but in the pic with the scuffed bumper, it's on the right side.  What gives?


----------



## Encore Hermes

It looks like the other rolls was following and the guy is smiling second pic. 
 odd the paps were ahead of them first pic









Daily mail


----------



## V0N1B2

berrydiva said:


> Wait I'm confused. In the first pic, it looks like the guy hit the right side but in the pic with the scuffed bumper, it's on the right side.  What gives?


I smell something.  I know I've smelled it before in this thread... if I could only remember what is was. Hmmmm &#128169;


----------



## myown

Lounorada said:


> Maybe if the stupid fool didn't have his hood up, hanging down over his eyes, he might be able to see where he's going while driving his [del]girlfriends[/del] leased RR. Dimwits.



well I guess it´s hard to see in the dark if cameras flash inside of your car.



Midge S said:


> And thanks for the info on car wrapping.   I'm sorta into cars and had no idea.  Interesting.   (question, have the wraps been known to damage the underlying paint when removed?)


they don´t but if the person who wraps your car is unable he´ll prob cut into your car paint. (happened to us. we had tiny cut from the scalpel)


----------



## guccimamma

berrydiva said:


> Yep....classic cars will absolutely get painted but that's more to restore the car. When you see a new car matted or chromed or velvet or two-toned or anything else, it's a wrap not paint. The wrap is cheaper, protects the car and can be taken off and changed frequently without damage. Plastidip is the cheaper option but usually done by people who can't afford to wrap a car...plastidip is more for emblems, wheels, grilles, etc.



thanks.


i don't just come here to make fun of people...sometimes i  actually learn something.


----------



## Encore Hermes

but why so many paps ahead of them. They said this was away from the club. It looks like they made a right and turned onto the street with a sea of paps waiting. I would have gone straight and turned on different street. Unless paps were pre arranged.

Confused


----------



## V0N1B2

Encore Hermes said:


> but why so many paps ahead of them. They said this was away from the club. It looks like they made a right and turned onto the street with a sea of paps waiting. I would have gone straight and turned on different street. *Unless paps were pre arranged.*
> 
> Confused
> mrwgifs.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/Lucille-Ball-Grossed-Out-Reaction-Gif-On-I-Love-Lucy_408x408.jpg


Pre arranged?! 
Now that's just some crazy talk right there.


----------



## labelwhore04

V0N1B2 said:


> Pre arranged?!
> Now that's just some crazy talk right there.



Your avatar


----------



## Lounorada

myown said:


> well I guess it´s hard to see in the dark if cameras flash inside of your car




Well, they probably shouldn't call the paps and arrange for them to be there _or_ they could just hire a driver for the night.


----------



## Lounorada

V0N1B2 said:


> I smell something.  I know I've smelled it before in this thread... if I could only remember what is was. Hmmmm &#128169;


----------



## VickyB

Can he even really see over the steering wheel?


----------



## manpursefan

That's what you get for trying to show off 

lol @ dailyfail, getting out of a RR at a club isn't exactly what I'd call trying to stay low-key :giggles:


----------



## Sasha2012

By now, Kendall Jenner and Cara Delevingne are pretty used to playing dress up.

But the duo used one more excuse on Friday night as they attended Eva Cavalli's masquerade ball at One Maryfair.

The supermodel BFFs slipped into matching lace design masks and velvet blazers to party the night away with A-list revellers, with Kendall showing off her pert derriere in a racy lace dress.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...levingne-ultra-glamorous-masquerade-bash.html


----------



## Midge S

In that mask Kendall looks like Kourtney.   Only a foot taller.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's barely stopped in weeks.

But busy Kendall Jenner didn't let her packed schedule dim her shine as she emerged after another day of work in north London on Saturday.

The 19-year-old had been hard at it, showing off her best poses during a photoshoot, and emerged looking as flawless as ever.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-steps-photo-shoot-London.html#ixzz3oCyWc8wx


----------



## knasarae

berrydiva said:


> Nope you wash it with the wrap on just like you would normally wash a car. Most folks who get supercars nowadays tend to wrap them to protect the paint even if it's just a clear wrap. The wrap is bonded to the car. It's actually amazing to watch the guys work if you have someone who is meticulous....my guys take a week to wrap my car.
> 
> Here's a video of the process




Wow that was dope! Thanks!


----------



## Oryx816

When you see back to back images of Kylie and Kendall's lives it just highlights what a tragic, pathetic existence Kylie has.


----------



## redney

VickyB said:


> Can he even really see over the steering wheel?


----------



## Staci_W

Midge S said:


> In that mask Kendall looks like Kourtney.   Only a foot taller.



My first thought too. I've never thought she looked like Kourtney before either.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner gave fans another sneak peek at the renovations inside her $2.7M Calabasas mansion.

The 18-year-old, who bought the property eight months ago, posted a virtual tour of her kitchen and living room via her new app and website thekyliejenner.com. 

Curiously, the 18-year-old homeowner opted to frame her rapper boyfriend Tyga's 2012 mugshot and showcased it below a vintage snap of her Grandmother Esther. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...yga-s-mugshot-framed-shelf.html#ixzz3oDzBv8tM


----------



## White Orchid

That is such a crap photo of him.  Like seriously, these folks could afford the best photographers out there and she chose to frame what looks like a mug shot?

And is that what I think it is, dripping from the lips in that piece of "art"????


----------



## yakusoku.af

White Orchid said:


> That is such a crap photo of him.  Like seriously, these folks could afford the best photographers out there and she chose to frame what looks like a mug shot?
> 
> And is that what I think it is, dripping from the lips in that piece of "art"????




But he looks like that all the time [emoji81][emoji81][emoji81] 

And those dripping lips are supposedly hers. She using it as her promo pic for her lipstick line coming out in November or December. Won't be buying them no matter how pretty the colors are...


----------



## White Orchid

yakusoku.af said:


> But he looks like that all the time [emoji81][emoji81][emoji81]
> 
> And those dripping lips are supposedly hers. She using it as her promo pic for her lipstick line coming out in November or December. Won't be buying them no matter how pretty the colors are...


Actually I think he looks a tad better with his mouth shut.  Or maybe I'm just delirious lol.  Well, I thought that white stuff dripping from her lips was something else, knowing how skanky these females are but I'll just leave it to your collective imaginations, lol.


----------



## AEGIS

White Orchid said:


> That is such a crap photo of him.  Like seriously, these folks could afford the best photographers out there and she chose to frame what looks like a mug shot?
> 
> And is that what I think it is, dripping from the lips in that piece of "art"????



it is a mugshot lol


----------



## AEGIS

White Orchid said:


> Actually I think he looks a tad better with his mouth shut.  Or maybe I'm just delirious lol.  Well, I thought that white stuff dripping from her lips was something else, knowing how skanky these females are but I'll just leave it to your collective imaginations, lol.



a lipstick line? that's smart of Kris. everyone mimicks Kylie's makeup.


----------



## VickyB

She looks like Caitlyn in these pics!!!!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Random but ......

Warning
.
.
.
.
.




Did anyone know that he had a hair transplant






twimg

2009




uproxx

Nighty night


----------



## White Orchid

AEGIS said:


> it is a mugshot lol


Lol. So you're right.  Fools.


----------



## White Orchid

AEGIS said:


> a lipstick line? that's smart of Kris. everyone mimicks Kylie's makeup.



Um, OK.... Lipstick line it is :greengrin:


----------



## VickyB

If PMK came up with the idea of a lipstick line for Kylie, I gotta hand it to her. Such an obvious fit yet great idea. I hate it when evil triumphs!


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> Random but ......
> 
> Warning
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone know that he had a hair transplant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twimg
> 
> 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uproxx
> 
> Nighty night



Never would have thought. At his age.


----------



## nastasja

I could easily live my life without ever having to see a picture of him again [emoji13][emoji37][emoji40]


----------



## Sasha2012

Lovebirds Kylie Jenner and Tyga enjoyed a romantic stroll on Saturday.

With no need for words, the couple exchanged loving glances as they walked side-by-side, enjoying a quiet moment together in Calabasas.

The 25-year-old rapper beamed at his younger girlfriend looking very much the smitten kitten.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-romantic-stroll-Calabasas.html#ixzz3oEkkZdkG


----------



## redney

The nonsense they make up!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Another decade and she might need the name of his hair transplant md


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner and her 25-year-old beau Tyga have become increasingly public about their relationship since Kylie Jenner's 18th birthday in August.

And now, the two have divulged even more details about their 'love' during a recent live stream on Kylie's app.

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star hosted an impromptu Q&A about her steamy relationship with the Rack City rapper.

After the father-of-one stopped by, the first question the two tackled was how they deal with 'hate' from outsiders.

'You just have to look at the fun things in life and be happy,' Tyga said.

'You know what I mean? Because 9 times out 10 most of the stuff people feed into the world about you is negative and false anyway.

'As long as you know yourself and you got good people around you and you passionate about what you do, that's all that matters because at the end of the day, you go to sleep with the people you love, you wake up with the people you love and you spend your time with the people you love,' Tyga added, candidly confessing his love for Kylie.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ght-gain-new-interview-app.html#ixzz3oEnET8UF


----------



## Lounorada

Lawd they are so pathetic, I can't help but roll my eyes when I see pics of them.

Kylie should avoid being in videos, it only shows what she really looks like [del]the excessive plastic surgery[/del] and how much she photoshops her face in pictures...


----------



## White Orchid

Lounorada said:


> Lawd they are so pathetic, I can't help but roll my eyes when I see pics of them.
> 
> Kylie should avoid being in videos, it only shows what she really looks like [del]the excessive plastic surgery[/del] and how much she photoshops her face in pictures...



Whaaaa????  But she looks so natural here!!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^She looks about 2-3 procedures away from Michael Jackson territory IMO


----------



## Oryx816

I like how they describe the "quiet stroll" and "no need for words" as if the rest of their time together they are engaged in cerebral and lively discussions.

Every time I see them out and about, he looks bored and she is on her phone....


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> Whaaaa????  But she looks so natural here!!!


----------



## michie

A lipstick line! I'm sure it will be a hit for her, like Kardashian Beauty.


----------



## terebina786

A lipstick line is actually really smart of her if she partnered up with a good brand.


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> Kylie should avoid being in videos, it only shows what she really looks like [del]the excessive plastic surgery[/del] and how much she photoshops her face in pictures...



I was thinking that she can achieve the look she wants in stills, but not when she's animated.


----------



## AEGIS

she allegedly was jerking him off in that video


----------



## manpursefan

AEGIS said:


> she allegedly was jerking him off in that video


What :o


----------



## pixiejenna

VickyB said:


> She looks like Caitlyn in these pics!!!!



Of course she dose they all go to the same doctor.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Cosmopolitan's 50th Birthday Celebration at Ysabel on October 12, 2015 in West Hollywood, California.


----------



## Queenpixie

dark hair makes her features pops (which is bad since she jacked up her face). however the blonde hair seems to soften her facial features. which is why khloe is blonde as well


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Why is Kylie the only one in white?


----------



## AlbertsLove

Dallas_Girl said:


> Why is Kylie the only one in white?



She is the only Virgin..... &#128540;&#128540;&#128540;&#128540;&#128540;


----------



## FreeSpirit71

AlbertsLove said:


> She is the only Virgin..... &#128540;&#128540;&#128540;&#128540;&#128540;


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Ugh, I hate the blonde hair on her.


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> Of course she dose they all go to the same doctor.


----------



## Lounorada

Absolutely dreadful wig, it's the colour of urine  
Horrible makeup too, it must take her hours to clean that off her face every day.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love her sweater set outfit.


----------



## Swanky

I like the sweater set and color but the fit is bad IMO.
She said she didn't get the "wear all black" memo.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I think wear all black is a lifetime memo for the Kardashians and Angelina Jolie.


----------



## aleksandras

Lounorada said:


> Absolutely dreadful wig, it's the colour of urine
> Horrible makeup too, it must take her hours to clean that off her face every day.



That wig is gross  It's the worst nightmare of every blond.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I like the sweater set and color but the fit is bad IMO.
> She said she didn't get the "wear all black" memo.



I agree. I can see what look she was going for but she missed the mark. I won't even get into that ugly wig and zombie makeup.


----------



## CoachGirl12

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I love her sweater set outfit.


Me too! Super cute outfit! Just not liking her hair


----------



## Ladybug09

Lol!



freespirit71 said:


>


----------



## Jikena

CoachGirl12 said:


> Me too! Super cute outfit! Just not liking her hair



I agree. Her outfit is simple but very nice and I like the colours. It's cute. I think she looks good in blond (generally speaking).


----------



## CoachGirl12

Jikena said:


> I agree. Her outfit is simple but very nice and I like the colours. It's cute. I think she looks good in blond (generally speaking).


Yeah she can pull off any hair color for the most part! Jealous! LOL


----------



## redney

Ick that blonde or whatever the wig maker calls that color is atrocious on her.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Are they still with Topshop?


----------



## Jayne1

Dallas_Girl said:


> Why is Kylie the only one in white?



Because everyone else was going in black.


----------



## guccimamma

Dallas_Girl said:


> Why is Kylie the only one in white?



she's the special of the night. kris will recite the menu.


----------



## andicandi3x12

Encore Hermes said:


> Are they still with Topshop?



Yes. They have a fall/winter collection coming.


----------



## Encore Hermes

andicandi3x12 said:


> Yes. They have a fall/winter collection coming.



Thanks doll! 

Do you know when?  or better, have a link to the info? I was curious because Kendall didn't go to London for FW and I couldn't find anything on the Topshop website. But I could have missed it. 
 thx


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> she allegedly was jerking him off in that video



No thank you. I didn't need that image. lol


----------



## FreeSpirit71

AEGIS said:


> she allegedly was jerking him off in that video



What...what? Spill it Aegis!


----------



## Ladybug09

Oh dear.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is the cover girl for the December issue of Elle Canada.

And Kylie Jenner, 18, shows off two very glamourous looks as she fronts the magazine, with the final version to be decided by readers before going to print.

The reality star took to Instagram to reveal one of the images in which she wears a glittering tasseled bodysuit and toys with her long blonde locks.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...us-cover-looks-Elle-Canada.html#ixzz3oVIv49Ka


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Yo Kylie ^ Your duckface is showing.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like those outfits.


----------



## AEGIS

Dallas_Girl said:


> Why is Kylie the only one in white?



She's the chosen ho


----------



## AEGIS

FreeSpirit71 said:


> What...what? Spill it Aegis!



in the full video her hand is under his shirt. some claim that it was under his pants and then under his shirt.  so maybe not jerking him off but fondling his tigga parts


----------



## Dallas_Girl

guccimamma said:


> she's the special of the night. kris will recite the menu.




I was kinda wondering this. If Kris wanted her to stand out for well ha know.


----------



## berrydiva

I still can't get over the fact she's 18...


----------



## pursegrl12

AEGIS said:


> in the full video her hand is under his shirt. some claim that it was under his pants and then under his shirt.  so maybe not jerking him off but fondling his tigga parts




Ew, so gross, you know it smells like a hoagie down there.


----------



## VickyB

Dallas_Girl said:


> Why is Kylie the only one in white?



She's the only virgin.


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> Cosmopolitan's 50th Birthday Celebration at Ysabel on October 12, 2015 in West Hollywood, California.



I posted this on the Khloe thread - Madame with her stable of sloppy seconds.


----------



## guccimamma

pursegrl12 said:


> Ew, so gross, you know it smells like a hoagie down there.



i just threw up a little.


----------



## Queenpixie

lol the typical splash photoshop


----------



## Jikena

Queenpixie said:


> lol the typical splash photoshop



That's some bad photoshop. :o

And she doesn't even need it. Like, did she really need that 1 centimeter of skin removed ? No. She has a perfect body -at least to me- and really doesn't need photoshop. It's ridiculous.


----------



## pukasonqo

i give it to kylie, she manages to look as a forty year old ex-mafia wife!


----------



## glamourous1098

Queenpixie said:


> lol the typical splash photoshop



I think that might be her hair... I'm not sure if her hair is that long though, but that would make more sense.


----------



## berrydiva

glamourous1098 said:


> I think that might be her hair... I'm not sure if her hair is that long though, but that would make more sense.



Looks like her hair too. She's wearing a wig...so it might be a longer wig.


----------



## berrydiva

pukasonqo said:


> i give it to kylie, she manages to look as a forty year old ex-mafia wife!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner was pictured on a cheerful outing with boyfriend Tyga on Tuesday, just two hours before learning her former brother-in-law Lamar Odom is fighting for his life.

The 18-year-old abruptly ended a live stream on her website that evening, after the former NBA star was found unconscious at a Nevada brothel.

Before Kylie took part in the brief live stream, she was seen in Los Angeles, picking up the $320,000 Ferrari Tyga bought her for her birthday in August.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...om-coma-collapsing-brothel.html#ixzz3oaShURyA


----------



## poopsie

So he must have managed to pay off all his debts, then........................right?


----------



## berrydiva

Why did she put a wrap on that car only to take it off like 3 weeks later?!


----------



## Pinkcooper

Where the hell is she going during the day time
 To dress like that? Lol


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Why did she put a wrap on that car only to take it off like 3 weeks later?!


 
Because this family have more money than sense.


----------



## Lounorada

Pinkcooper said:


> Where the hell is she going during the day time
> To dress like that? Lol




My thoughst exactly. 
She looks ridiculous prancing around, running errands in that outfit, but it's all in the name of attention seeking.


----------



## schadenfreude

pursegrl12 said:


> Ew, so gross, you know it smells like a hoagie down there.



Now, now, innocent hoagies don't deserve that kind of verbal abuse.


----------



## Encore Hermes

berrydiva said:


> Why did she put a wrap on that car only to take it off like 3 weeks later?!



 Wondering if the pics were taken before the wrap and held for release. Find out soon with new pics.


----------



## AEGIS

she literally transformed herself into a racially ambiguous instagram ho
it's amazing to see


----------



## lulu212121

Where's Kendall been?


----------



## Sasha2012

She issued a tweet begging her brother-in-law Lamar Odom to fight for life saying: 'Please don't go.'

And clearly devastated and very concerned as he lay in a hospital in Nevada on life support, Kendall Jenner cancelled her immediate commitments and flew from Shanghai where she was participating in Fashion Week, to be at his bedside.

Joining her sisters Khloe, Kim, and Kourtney, she flew into Las Vegas on Wednesday and was seen getting off a jet.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rdashians-Lamar-s-bedside-emotional-plea.html


----------



## berrydiva

lulu212121 said:


> Where's Kendall been?




She's in Vegas with Khloe and dem


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> she literally transformed herself into a racially ambiguous instagram ho
> it's amazing to see




Lol


----------



## kirsten

berrydiva said:


> Why did she put a wrap on that car only to take it off like 3 weeks later?!




Because it was ugly as hell. 

Or maybe Ferrari sent her a cease and desist letter. They are very particular about how they want their cars to look.


----------



## twinkle.tink

kirsten said:


> Because it was ugly as hell.



Exactly! It looked like primer!


----------



## pixiejenna

Me the K's don't have as much money as like you to think. My guess the wrap was done to get attention now no one is talking about it, it's time to get rid of it and to your next trick to get attention.


----------



## myown

glamourous1098 said:


> I think that might be her hair... I'm not sure if her hair is that long though, but that would make more sense.



I was thinking "where is the photoshop", too. it´s the hair.


----------



## khriseeee

Sasha2012 said:


> She is the cover girl for the December issue of Elle Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> And Kylie Jenner, 18, shows off two very glamourous looks as she fronts the magazine, with the final version to be decided by readers before going to print.
> 
> 
> 
> The reality star took to Instagram to reveal one of the images in which she wears a glittering tasseled bodysuit and toys with her long blonde locks.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...us-cover-looks-Elle-Canada.html#ixzz3oVIv49Ka




Urghhh her lips look horrendous!!!


----------



## xssharon90

Too be honest I have really mixed feelings about Kylie.. A part of me likes her and a part of me dislikes her. I really don't know how to explain it.. Maybe its because she starves for attention and thats why I don't like her, but then it makes you so drawn towards her for some reason... It's complicated. I follow her on IG, but I wouldn't succumb to buying those extensions.


----------



## manpursefan

Sasha2012 said:


> She issued a tweet begging her brother-in-law Lamar Odom to fight for life saying: 'Please don't go.'
> 
> And clearly devastated and very concerned as he lay in a hospital in Nevada on life support, Kendall Jenner cancelled her immediate commitments and flew from Shanghai where she was participating in Fashion Week, to be at his bedside.
> 
> Joining her sisters Khloe, Kim, and Kourtney, she flew into Las Vegas on Wednesday and was seen getting off a jet.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rdashians-Lamar-s-bedside-emotional-plea.html


Well that's not professional


----------



## Dallas_Girl

No not professional. But who cares. She is putting being supportive to her sister and ex brother in law. I say kudos to her for putting family first.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Dallas_Girl said:


> No not professional. But who cares. She is putting being supportive to her sister and ex brother in law. I say kudos to her for putting family first.


I agree, and I have no doubt the people she had committed to completely understand.
This seems to be one of those *d*mned if you do, d*mned if you don't* situations. smh


----------



## dangerouscurves

Dallas_Girl said:


> No not professional. But who cares. She is putting being supportive to her sister and ex brother in law. I say kudos to her for putting family first.




This I agree!


----------



## bag-princess

myown said:


> I was thinking "where is the photoshop", too. it´s the hair.




i know i have not had my caffeine yet but i was wondering the same thing!   all i saw was her hair!




Dallas_Girl said:


> No not professional. But who cares. She is putting being supportive to her sister and ex brother in law. I say kudos to her for putting family first.





ITA!    just imagine the posts if she had kept on working!


----------



## berrydiva

manpursefan said:


> Well that's not professional




Sorry when someone in your family is holding on for dear life, wanting to be by their side to be supportive becomes a priority. Most employers fully understand. What's not professional is not telling them you're cancelling which she probably did....calling her unprofessional for putting family first seems callous.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

berrydiva said:


> sorry when someone in your family is holding on for dear life, wanting to be by their side to be supportive becomes a priority. Most employers fully understand. What's not professional is not telling them you're cancelling which she probably did....calling her unprofessional for putting family first seems callous.


+1


----------



## pukasonqo

Dallas_Girl said:


> No not professional. But who cares. She is putting being supportive to her sister and ex brother in law. I say kudos to her for putting family first.




i think she did the right thing


----------



## clydekiwi

I read that rob was there


----------



## CherryKitty

manpursefan said:


> Well that's not professional



I would do the same thing. I don't care if it's unprofessional; if it's family, or someone who may as well be family, I'll drop whatever I'm doing and leave. It's not as if she's dropping everything for some promotional event in NYC. I think opinions are mixed, but I do believe the K's care for Lamar and this is more for support rather than publicity. Just my opinion.


----------



## labelwhore04

manpursefan said:


> Well that's not professional



Who cares about being "professional" when your family member is dying? I would drop everything to be there for someone in that situation, and i side-eye anyone who wouldn't do the same.


----------



## Lounorada

To me, that looks like Kylie in the 'outside the hospital' pics, not Kendull...


----------



## xssharon90

LOL.. yes she is an attention whore.. I feel like her sister Kendall is much more down to earth.. or at least doesn't have the need to be the center of attention.. hmm...


----------



## twinkle.tink

berrydiva said:


> Sorry when someone in your family is holding on for dear life, wanting to be by their side to be supportive becomes a priority. Most employers fully understand. What's not professional is not telling them you're cancelling which she probably did....calling her unprofessional for putting family first seems callous.



To me, not seems...is callous.



labelwhore04 said:


> Who cares about being "professional" when your family member is dying? I would drop everything to be there for someone in that situation, and i side-eye anyone who wouldn't do the same.



I agree. 

But not everyone does...a friend was just telling me how hurt she was when people were questioning her for rushing to her niece,when she was in a serious accident. I told her, "I completely understand." I was hurt and shocked when the first thing my brother in law said to my son and I when we flew in after my nephew had a life threatening car accident, where there was a fatality was, "What are you two doing here?" As if wanting to be there for my nephew and sister wasn't reason enough, my son and nephew were practically brothers. They were always together, continually at either our house or my sisters until they moved away and even then, they spent significant time together on extended vacations with my parents. 

SMDH! When did love and support become optional or questionable?


----------



## NYCBelle

Kylie must be itching to snapchat. Girl can't go a day without filming herself and her trout pout


----------



## Monoi

NYCBelle said:


> Kylie must be itching to snapchat. Girl can't go a day without filming herself and her trout pout




Lol


----------



## NYCBelle

Monoi said:


> Lol



oh wait she posted a TBT on IG...didn't last


----------



## Alekennedy

NYCBelle said:


> oh wait she posted a TBT on IG...didn't last




And on snapchat! It was a selfie in her RR with the "Sky lights" on and it said "Stay positive".


----------



## Sasha2012

They flirted on set while filming his new music video in Los Angeles on Thursday.

But Kylie Jenner happily took a back seat when her rapper beau Tyga threw a lavish birthday party for his little boy, King Cairo, who turned three on Friday.

The proud papa, who is 25, held the afternoon bash at Racer's Edge in Burbank, California.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...iro-s-birthday-lavish-bash.html#ixzz3onVPw0Nj


----------



## lovely

Okay, did she do something new to her face yet again? Cheek fillers or something? She looks more like Kim than ever before...and I don't know if that's a good thing {trying to be nice here}


----------



## VickyB

Not sure but I too noticed how much she looked like Kim in the 1st pic where she's eating.  Why in God's name would she want to look like Kim? Kim's star is fading right in front of her face. Isn't she able to process that?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I too noticed that but then the pic where she's smiling at Tyga she resembles Kourtney.


----------



## StopHammertime

Sometimes she looks fantastic, and sometimes she looks like a mess and a half. Idk.


----------



## summer2815

Is she wearing the butt pad underwear in the pics of her with the white sweatshirt on?


----------



## Lounorada

summer2815 said:


> Is she wearing the butt pad underwear in the pics of her with the white sweatshirt on?


 
That's what I was thought. The shape/outline of the pads is quite obvious.

Although, the ones Kylie is wearing are *_a little_* more natural and believable than those hideous looking butt pads Khloe wears, which looks like two memory-foam pillows stuffed down her pants.


----------



## AEGIS

I hate when i see kids crawling on the floor outside


----------



## CrazyDogLady

lovely said:


> Okay, did she do something new to her face yet again? Cheek fillers or something? She looks more like Kim than ever before...and I don't know if that's a good thing {trying to be nice here}



I was thinking the same thing!
I thought it was Kim at first..


----------



## White Orchid

:ninja:


----------



## FreeSpirit71




----------



## Coach Lover Too

White Orchid said:


> :ninja:


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> :ninja:


----------



## Eva1991

White Orchid said:


> :ninja:




:lolots::lolots:


----------



## Eva1991

xssharon90 said:


> LOL.. yes she is an attention whore.. I feel like her sister Kendall is much more down to earth.. or at least doesn't have the need to be the center of attention.. hmm...



Probably because Kendall has a real job outside of reality tv and social media.


----------



## Queenpixie

:ninja:


----------



## Lounorada

^ She looks so like Kims current face.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Queenpixie said:


> :ninja:




Eeeekk!!! That's not the face on her IG!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

She travelled to Las Vegas to visit her estranged brother-in-law Lamar Odom in hospital alongside sisters Kim Kardashian and momager Kris Jenner on Friday.

And Kendall Jenner was spotted arriving back in Los Angeles just 24 hours later, after it was revealed the former NBA player has reportedly made a miracle recovery following his $79,000 booze and pills bender at a Nevada brothel last week, which left him fighting for his life in a coma.

The 19-year-old supermodel looked anxious as she made her way through LAX on Saturday evening after rallying round Lamar's bedside with her worried family members, including his estranged wife Khloe Kardshian.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ile-LA-Lamar-Odom-recovery.html#ixzz3owObooY5


----------



## Dallas_Girl

She post a video of her new haircut but then follows it up with photos where she has super long hair. Is she that stupid? (Don't answer its rhetorical)


----------



## redney

She looks anything but anxious. Whatever DF.


----------



## BabyDollChic

Can anyone ID Kendall's aviators in the post above?


----------



## Lounorada

BabyDollChic said:


> Can anyone ID Kendall's aviators in the post above?


 
Linda Farrow
http://us.lindafarrow.com/shop/shop-women/sunglasses/linda-farrow-398


----------



## ByeKitty

Kylie looks like she had cheek fillers... The most unnecessary cheek fillers in the history of mankind, may I add. She looks like she is melting.


----------



## Eva1991

ByeKitty said:


> Kylie looks like she had cheek fillers... The most unnecessary cheek fillers in the history of mankind, may I add. *She looks like she is melting*.



Especially the left side of her face - as we're looking the picture.


----------



## BabyDollChic

Lounorada said:


> Linda Farrow
> http://us.lindafarrow.com/shop/shop-women/sunglasses/linda-farrow-398



I don't know how you do it, but you're amazing! Thank you!


----------



## Lounorada

BabyDollChic said:


> I don't know how you do it, but you're amazing! Thank you!




You're very welcome!  I'm glad to help!


----------



## charmesh

Kendall probably flew back because her mother believe the press needs pictures of her worried about Lamar.


----------



## Lounorada

https://instagram.com/p/7_XPY3JELn/


----------



## Jikena

Lounorada said:


> https://instagram.com/p/7_XPY3JELn/



Omg a volume alert would have been nice. You just destroyed my ears !


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall Jenner is the star of the new Balmain x H&M collection video.

And the 19-year-old proved how she got the great gig when she stepped out to Alfred Coffee in Hollywood on Monday.

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star showed off her toned supermodel figure in a workout ensemble that left little to the imagination. Not only did she flaunt her abs in a crop top, the E! star also showed of her lean legs in skintight leggings with sheer panels. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...anels-coffee-run-Hollywood.html#ixzz3p56tI7do


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall and Kylie Jenner made sure all eyes were on them when they stepped out in New York City on Tuesday.

The teenage sisters picked out their best fashionista looks and headed for lunch at The Smile Cafe in SoHo while clad in kinky boots and fur.

Kylie strutted down the street in a pair of black thigh-high lace-up suede boots by Tom Ford, leaving plenty of skin on show.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rs-turn-heads-kinky-boots-fur-head-lunch.html


----------



## AEGIS

they both look good for their pap walk
kylie is her own streetwalker way
and kendall looks really sophisticated


----------



## VickyB

Kylie's get up is silly but the shorter hair is a BIG improvement!


----------



## berrydiva

I love Kendall's coat.


----------



## chowlover2

I love Kendall's outfit! Kylie looks like a streetwalker!


----------



## ChanelMommy

lovely said:


> Okay, did she do something new to her face yet again? Cheek fillers or something? She looks more like Kim than ever before...and I don't know if that's a good thing {trying to be nice here}



She def. did something to her face.


----------



## glamourous1098

Kendall's sunglasses remind me of the one's Kim always wears.  Not flattering on either of them.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her sister Kendall was walking the runway, but Kylie Jenner managed to steal some attention for herself on the sidelines.

The 18-year-old reality star stood out among the glamorous crowd as she attended the Balmain and H&M fashion show in New York City on Tuesday.

Kylie wore one of the designer's creations - a black and heavily gold-embroidered mini-dress with long sleeves and a blue-banded waistline, and matched with thigh-high black boots.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ts-Balmain-H-M-fashion-NYC.html#ixzz3pAYlkr00


----------



## ByeKitty

Kylie's face is melting


----------



## Sasha2012

While she's not the professional one, Kylie Jenner gave pal Hailey Baldwin a run for her money in the strutting and posing stakes on Tuesday.

The teen reality star visited her model pal on the set of her Express photoshoot in New York and practiced her pouting and sultry gazes in a couple of Instagrams. 

Hailey, 18, shared a photo of the duo in her trailer looking nonchalant which she captioned 'Boo visited me on set' with a heart emoji thrown in.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...set-model-s-NYC-photoshoot.html#ixzz3pAccAzwd


----------



## lulu212121

I'm a meanie, lol! But she is just not attractive.

Eta: IMO!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Pics taken by Brian Prahl. She should wave to him, old family friend.


----------



## Queenpixie

Kylie looks so worn out. especially in the balmain pics.. how could she be 18?


----------



## myown

Kylie looks great with the short hair


----------



## myown

lulu212121 said:


> I'm a meanie, lol! But she is just not attractive.
> 
> Eta: IMO!



I think she honestly could be very attractive, but she tries way to hard which makes her 100% not attractive.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

myown said:


> I think she honestly could be very attractive, but she tries way to hard which makes her 100% not attractive.



+1

Her lips also stick out a mile in that profile pic....


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Oliver's designs are so repetitive


----------



## lizmil

Not a professional, well, she kinda is, not in good way,lol


----------



## White Orchid

:ninja:


----------



## .pursefiend.

Her lips are terrible


----------



## Eva1991

Babydoll Chanel said:


> +1
> 
> Her lips also stick out a mile in that profile pic....



Yep. First thing I noticed too. Doesn't help that she's caked in makeup either.

Her hair looks nice - though it's probably a wig.


----------



## berrydiva

She's like the puppet MJ twin. Sheesh.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I see Olivier threw Kylie a bone and invited her to walk the H&M catwalk...cute.

So many people are going to break their necks trying to get their hands on those pieces and they're going to look at hot, try hard mess...I'm not ready.


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> Pics taken by Brian Prahl. She should wave to him, old family friend.



That's why she looks comfortable and not self conscious.  She knows he'll fix what needs fixing.


----------



## bag-princess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I see Olivier threw Kylie a bone and invited her to walk the H&M catwalk...cute.
> 
> So many people are going to break their necks trying to get their hands on those pieces and they're going to look at hot, try hard mess..*.I'm not ready*.






   and as my mother tells me when i say that same thing - you need to get ready, buttercup!


----------



## dangerouscurves

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I see Olivier threw Kylie a bone and invited her to walk the H&M catwalk...cute.
> 
> 
> 
> So many people are going to break their necks trying to get their hands on those pieces and they're going to look at hot, try hard mess...I'm not ready.




I've seen the lookbook. It's tew much.


----------



## wantitneedit

i like Kendull with the wavy hair.  i must be losing my mind.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I see Olivier threw Kylie a bone and invited her to walk the H&M catwalk...cute.
> 
> So many people are going to break their necks trying to get their hands on those pieces and they're going to look at hot, try hard mess...I'm not ready.



I can't wait.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall Jenner wore a daring outfit on Wednesday.

The 19-year-old model went braless in a see-through, ripped white top as she attended a surprise birthday bash for her half-sister, Kim Kardashian, 35.

The starlet showed off her nipple piercing through her shirt as she headed towards the party at Cinepolis in Thousand Oaks, California.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Kardashian-s-birthday-bash.html#ixzz3pFnpGLkl


----------



## Coach Lover Too

One's in see through, one's in a heavy coat. Alrighty then.


----------



## berrydiva

What the temp in Cali because either one looks ridiculous in a coat and boots or the other looks ridiculous in a knotted up t-shirt and open toe shoes.


----------



## poopsie

Should have been in the 70's at least where they were


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'm still kinda surprised at Kendall and her nip piercing. I never would've guessed...


----------



## SpeedyJC

Queenpixie said:


> Kylie looks so worn out. especially in the balmain pics.. how could she be 18?



She appears to suffer from Courtney Stoddenism.


----------



## CeeJay

berrydiva said:


> What the temp in Cali because either one looks ridiculous in a coat and boots or the other looks ridiculous in a knotted up t-shirt and open toe shoes.



It was in the 100's and now it's in the high 80's


----------



## Swanky

In Thousand Oaks the high was about 80. . . . in the morning it's closer to 60.


----------



## princess101804

Sasha2012 said:


> Kendall and Kylie Jenner made sure all eyes were on them when they stepped out in New York City on Tuesday.
> 
> The teenage sisters picked out their best fashionista looks and headed for lunch at The Smile Cafe in SoHo while clad in kinky boots and fur.
> 
> Kylie strutted down the street in a pair of black thigh-high lace-up suede boots by Tom Ford, leaving plenty of skin on show.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rs-turn-heads-kinky-boots-fur-head-lunch.html


Does anyone know who makes kendalls sunglasses in her grey outfit?


----------



## GoGlam

Kendall is looking great on the runway and in most her "off duty" looks!


----------



## myown

what is the white thing Kylie is wearing underneath her top?


----------



## Lounorada

princess101804 said:


> Does anyone know who makes kendalls sunglasses in her grey outfit?



They're the Céline 'cl 41756/s zz' sunglasses


----------



## berrydiva

myown said:


> what is the white thing Kylie is wearing underneath her top?



Looks like a bra.


----------



## myown

why is her bra showing?


----------



## CentralTimeZone

myown said:


> why is her bra showing?



Because she's a Kardashian/Jenner? Isn't it required?


----------



## berrydiva

myown said:


> why is her bra showing?



Style? Who knows...tbh bras, bra straps, bra backs, etc showing doesn't bother me much in casual outfits. We wear bras...can't say I see it as a big deal.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like Kendall's outfit.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I kinda like Kendall's white look minus the shoes.


----------



## Eva1991

Kendall's outfit at Kim's birthday party was by far the best one. The others looked horrible.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner has unveiled a very racy new photo shoot taken in the California desert - and she really turns up the heat.

The 18-year-old posted a series of images taken by photographer Sasha Samsonova on her app and website, www.thekyliejenner.com. 

She told her fans: 'We drove all the way into the desert to make sure it was the dopest setting ever. And it was SO worth it.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...to-shoot-California-desert.html#ixzz3pKgBJHPD


----------



## sdkitty

this family is just so....I don't even have a word for it - wrong I guess
I was reading the VF article about Bruce/Caitlyn and it was mentioned that the two young Jenner girls each own homes - kendall a million dollar condo and kylie a 2.5 mil house
A girl that age has no idea how to handle this kind of responsibility.  It's just ridiculous.  Why would they even be moved out of their mother's house?  other than the fact they have the money
Is this what our culture has come to?

I will say at least kendall is doing some sort of legitimate work but as for the other one with her puffy lips....just sad


----------



## Lounorada

Another one of her attention-seeking 'photoshoots'... It must be advertising time.


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> Another one of her attention-seeking 'photoshoots'... It must be advertising time.




+1.

I want to laugh at her ridiculous photo shoots but I can't, because her life is so pathetic and tragic for such a young girl.  I just feel sorry for her intense desperation.


----------



## redney

She'll be off to Dubai soon enough.


----------



## littlerock

Those are horrible pictures. Horrible, horrible quality. Absolutely nothing to see here, folks.


----------



## glamourous1098

That's GREAT advertising to her waxer.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie Jenner has unveiled a very racy new photo shoot taken in the California desert - and she really turns up the heat.
> 
> The 18-year-old posted a series of images taken by photographer Sasha Samsonova on her app and website, www.thekyliejenner.com.
> 
> She told her fans: 'We drove all the way into the desert to make sure it was the dopest setting ever. And it was SO worth it.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...to-shoot-California-desert.html#ixzz3pKgBJHPD



Hmmm...fashion for post-apocalyptic thots?


----------



## Eva1991

sdkitty said:


> this family is just so....I don't even have a word for it - wrong I guess
> I was reading the VF article about Bruce/Caitlyn and it was mentioned that the two young Jenner girls each own homes - kendall a million dollar condo and kylie a 2.5 mil house
> A girl that age has no idea how to handle this kind of responsibility.  It's just ridiculous.  Why would they even be moved out of their mother's house?  other than the fact they have the money
> Is this what our culture has come to?
> 
> I will say at least kendall is doing some sort of legitimate work but as for the other one with her puffy lips....just sad



They live in a different world. Most kids during their teenage years don't do red carpet appearances, they don't get paid huge amounts of money to appear on a tv show and aren't travelling around the world in private jets. Considering their life so far, having their own multi million dollar homes isn't that unusual. It may seem odd to me and to you and to other "normal" folks, but it's quite normal to them. In fact it's the only thing they've known. And that's kind of sad if you think about it.


----------



## princess101804

Lounorada said:


> They're the Céline 'cl 41756/s zz' sunglasses


Thanks! You're the best


----------



## AEGIS

sdkitty said:


> this family is just so....I don't even have a word for it - wrong I guess
> I was reading the VF article about Bruce/Caitlyn and it was mentioned that the two young Jenner girls each own homes - kendall a million dollar condo and kylie a 2.5 mil house
> A girl that age has no idea how to handle this kind of responsibility.  It's just ridiculous.  Why would they even be moved out of their mother's house?  other than the fact they have the money
> Is this what our culture has come to?
> 
> I will say at least kendall is doing some sort of legitimate work but as for the other one with her puffy lips....just sad



Likely for taxes


----------



## AEGIS

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I see Olivier threw Kylie a bone and invited her to walk the H&M catwalk...cute.
> 
> So many people are going to break their necks trying to get their hands on those pieces and they're going to look at hot, try hard mess...I'm not ready.



I like the blazers.  But there are $1200 pieces....who is spending that at h^m


----------



## VickyB

OMG!!!! Who styled that "shoot"???? The setting, the clothes and hair and make up - total insanity!!!! Who are the "yes" people egging her on? They must be cracking up.


----------



## lulu212121

VickyB said:


> OMG!!!! Who styled that "shoot"???? The setting, the clothes and hair and make up - total insanity!!!! Who are the "yes" people egging her on? They must be cracking up.


As long as they get theirs! You know they don't care!!!


----------



## NYC Chicky

VickyB said:


> OMG!!!! Who styled that "shoot"???? The setting, the clothes and hair and make up - total insanity!!!! Who are the "yes" people egging her on? They must be cracking up.




Maybe tyga? Like how Kanye styles Kim lol


----------



## Sasha2012

She recently ramped up the heat with a racy desert photo shoot.

So no wonder boyfriend Tyga can't keep his eyes - or hands - off Kylie Jenner, as they indulged in a PDA in Beverly Hills on Thursday. 

The 18-year-old reality television star and her rapper boyfriend wrapped their arms around each other as they waited outside the Beverly Hills Hotel - apparently for the return of the 25-year-old's luxury Rolls-Royce. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...utside-Beverly-Hills-Hotel.html#ixzz3pMkrTZHm


----------



## whimsic

VickyB said:


> OMG!!!! Who styled that "shoot"???? The setting, the clothes and hair and make up - total insanity!!!! Who are the "yes" people egging her on? They must be cracking up.



Her mua did refer to her as "my little bratz doll" on Instagram..


----------



## Sasha2012

It was an event planned and executed by loving husband Kanye West.

So in true Yeezus fashion Kim Kardashian's 35th birthday bash was intent upon seeing his wife's famous booty and bump multiplied.

Kourtney, momager Kris, and little sister Kylie all dressed up like the famous reality star, who is pregnant with her second child, to the celebration hosted at a movie theatre on Wednesday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ay-sharing-flashback-photo.html#ixzz3pMoi3zuI


----------



## poopsie

Eating churros? Who catered it? 7-11?


----------



## myown

-


----------



## Jikena

It's funny how they all fled to Lamar when he first go "sick" and now they're back to their normal lives, smiling and not caring at all about him.


----------



## Swanky

They can't be with Lamar anyhow, what should they do, clog up waiting rooms sitting around?  
I think it's a cute bday party idea! lol


----------



## Jayne1

All they do is show up for events and take pictures of themselves.


----------



## Swanky

Better away than sitting around waiting rooms in hospitals. . . can you imagine?


----------



## Lounorada

princess101804 said:


> Thanks! You're the best


 
You're welcome!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Jikena said:


> It's funny how they all fled to Lamar when he first go "sick" and now they're back to their normal lives, smiling and not caring at all about him.



ALL for show don't yanoo.


----------



## Humbugged

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I see Olivier threw Kylie a bone and invited her to *walk the H&M catwalk.*..cute.
> 
> So many people are going to break their necks trying to get their hands on those pieces and they're going to look at hot, try hard mess...I'm not ready.




She didn't walk .She was just sat in the audience with Hailey and had her picture taken on the red carpet.



Kendall and Gigi have filmed an episode of Lip Sync Battle


----------



## SpeedyJC

AEGIS said:


> I like the blazers.  But there are $1200 pieces....who is spending that at h^m


 
$1200 bucks for H&M??? Umm no thank you.


----------



## CherryKitty

LOL. If I had $1,200 the last place I'd spend it is at H&M. Makes me sick to see all these low-budget stores trying to sell such expensive pieces. There will be nowhere left for anyone to shop without breaking the bank. I walked into Forever 21 the other day to find some cheap basics and was cruelly surprised. If I'm going to drop a decent amount of money, I'm going to make sure I'm paying for good quality and style.


----------



## Jayne1

SpeedyJC said:


> $1200 bucks for H&M??? Umm no thank you.



Maybe it will be quality and not the usual H&M one season and you're done kind of thing.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner has shared more images from her raunchy desert photoshoot, with one in particular focusing on her curvaceous rear.

Shooting two fingers into the distance, the 18-year-old TV star wears a body stocking and some sheer briefs as she's photographed from behind.

It's one of many striking images from the teen's Sasha Samsonova shoot which she has posted on her app and website, thekyliejenner.com.  

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-racy-desert-photoshoot.html#ixzz3pS5GeDq4


----------



## AEGIS

yea that's  very kim of her


----------



## Encore Hermes

She has hips but they forgot to poof out her a$$ right?


----------



## redney

Are her fingers about a foot long?


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall Jenner flashed her sideboob Friday while clad in nothing but Calvin Klein's $70 straight leg dark rinse jeans.

The sultry b&w Instagram was likely taken by her 18-year-old sister Kylie, who also posted a snap captioned: 'Kendall's house.'

The reality starlet - who turns 20 next month - has been fronting the American brand as far back as March 25, according to this tweet.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ein-jeans-b-w-boudoir-snap.html#ixzz3pSBWXtYt


----------



## Tivo

Always a bed in the background. 
I wonder how much she charges versus Lohan?


----------



## Encore Hermes

the Photoshopping is the worst..... unless she has scoliosis and really, really, bow legged.  And her hand sewn to the wrist






q


----------



## CobaltBlu

What is wrong with these birds?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

hahahha

*This Year's Most Fashionable Halloween Costumes For Dogs*



http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...ae4b0443bb563eee8?ncid=tweetlnkushpmg00000067

Kendall & Kylie


----------



## Oryx816

Coach Lover Too said:


> hahahha
> 
> *This Year's Most Fashionable Halloween Costumes For Dogs*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...ae4b0443bb563eee8?ncid=tweetlnkushpmg00000067
> 
> Kendall & Kylie




These two b*tches don't deserve this abuse!


----------



## tomz_grl

redney said:


> Are her fingers about a foot long?



She showing those that need not apply...


----------



## SpeedyJC

CherryKitty said:


> LOL. If I had $1,200 the last place I'd spend it is at H&M. Makes me sick to see all these low-budget stores trying to sell such expensive pieces. There will be nowhere left for anyone to shop without breaking the bank. I walked into Forever 21 the other day to find some cheap basics and was cruelly surprised. If I'm going to drop a decent amount of money, I'm going to make sure I'm paying for good quality and style.



I honestly dislike whenever a Target  or an H&M collaborates with high end designers. I understand the concept though of trying to make priemer designers affordable to the masses however if they are charging 1200 bucks for some pieces then really what is the point?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

SpeedyJC said:


> I honestly dislike whenever a Target  or an H&M collaborates with high end designers. I understand the concept though of trying to make priemer designers affordable to the masses however if they are charging 1200 bucks for some pieces then really what is the point?




I agree! Remember the good old days, when H&M first started collaborating and they made affordable pieces??! Each collection had 1 overpriced 'limited' pieces, but in general most pieces were affordable! They need to go back to that!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner and her rapper boyfriend looked every inch the perfect couple when they co-ordinated in white at Balmain designer, Olivier Rousteing's 29th birthday bash in LA.  

18-year-old Kylie ended up being a magnet of attention when she arrived at his belated birthday party in a clingy and revealing white dress that hugged every inch of her hourglass frame.

Earlier, she Instagrammed a photo of herself cuddling up to the Balmain creative director in the skintight white net garment, which she captioned: 'I love you @olivier_rousteing thank you for this beautiful dress.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ay-Kim-Kourtney-Kardashian.html#ixzz3pVTzmyrF


----------



## redney

Hasn't Kim worn that same dress before, also with disastrous results?


----------



## Sasha2012

Their busy schedules mean they aren't able to see one another as often as they'd like to. 

But when Kendall Jenner and Cara Delevingne are reunited they certainly don't hold back, as they proved while enjoying a night out together at the Olivier Rousteing & Beats party, held at an exclusive residence in Los Angeles, on Friday evening. 

The model duo - who have coined the nickname CaKe - each pulled out all of the stops at the bash, opting to reveal their enviably long and lean limbs in tiny ensembles.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...gne-Olivier-Rousteing-bash.html#ixzz3pVVSvfFq


----------



## Jikena

What is wrong with these women ? Why do they always have to be almost naked (talking about their outfits and their pictures of "photoshoots" or whatever - see last Kylie and Kendall's pictures for example) ? Or is it what new women/teenagers do nowadays ?


----------



## White Orchid

Ugh, even dressed up, he looks so cheap.


----------



## kirsten

Kylie bought a 50k bulldog puppy. It's in her snapchat.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Sasha2012 said:


> Their busy schedules mean they aren't able to see one another as often as they'd like to.
> 
> But when Kendall Jenner and Cara Delevingne are reunited they certainly don't hold back, as they proved while enjoying a night out together at the Olivier Rousteing & Beats party, held at an exclusive residence in Los Angeles, on Friday evening.
> 
> The model duo - who have coined the nickname CaKe - each pulled out all of the stops at the bash, opting to reveal their enviably long and lean limbs in tiny ensembles.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...gne-Olivier-Rousteing-bash.html#ixzz3pVVSvfFq



Ugh, I would hate to be going to all these parties with my mom right behind me but I guess if mommy didnt teach them how to be famous for nothing they wouldn't be at the parties in the first place.


----------



## pukasonqo

i wish cara would keep her tongue inside her mouth...she is not the rolling stones' logo
tyga came dressed as the ice cream seller but, thank god for small mercies, kylie is wearing undies!!!


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Kylie looks drunk. Lol I've the same closed-eye looks when I've had too much! [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## AshTx.1

Kylie looks gorgeous. Kendall looks like she's on something,  it looks like her eyes are half open in every puc.


----------



## StopHammertime

kirsten said:


> Kylie bought a 50k bulldog puppy. It's in her snapchat.




She just recently posted in Instagram that people need to 'adopt not shop'. If this b seriously just purchased another animal.


----------



## SpeedyJC

StopHammertime said:


> She just recently posted in Instagram that people need to 'adopt not shop'. If this b seriously just purchased another animal.



Paris Hilton says the same thing and then she spends 25 grand on a "designer" dog. Just like how celebs preach about being green and make me feel bad about forgetting to turn the water off while brushing while they are flying all over the world in private jets and living in houses the size of a small village.


----------



## Jikena

SpeedyJC said:


> Paris Hilton says the same thing and then she spends 25 grand on a "designer" dog. Just like how celebs preach about being green and make me feel bad about forgetting to turn the water off while brushing while they are flying all over the world in private jets and living in houses the size of a small village.



Sad...


----------



## starsandbucks

Tyga's mouth actually appears to be closed in that photo where he's taking the pic of Kylie and Olivier. It is a side view so I could be wrong but the top and bottom lip seem to be shut!


----------



## AEGIS

kirsten said:


> Kylie bought a 50k bulldog puppy. It's in her snapchat.



why do dogs cost so much?


----------



## pursegrl12

Looks like a huge douche fest


----------



## CherryKitty

kirsten said:


> Kylie bought a 50k bulldog puppy. It's in her snapchat.



Apparently it's Tyga's. Still, atrocious. I love dogs but if I had 50k, I'd be putting it towards rescuing them, not supporting breeders and mills.


----------



## Jayne1

This dress is dumb.  Where can you wear it?  Out for dinner? Lunch with friends?  Can you wear it to the office? What do you do with a dress like this?


----------



## lizmil

^show your goods off to the highest bidder in a klassy way.


----------



## dangerouscurves

CherryKitty said:


> Apparently it's Tyga's. Still, atrocious. I love dogs but if I had 50k, I'd be putting it towards rescuing them, not supporting breeders and mills.




Yes this!!!! Can you imagine how many dogs you can rescue with that money?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jayne1 said:


> This dress is dumb.  Where can you wear it?  Out for dinner? Lunch with friends?  Can you wear it to the office? What do you do with a dress like this?




[emoji23] It's not even flattering!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> Their busy schedules mean they aren't able to see one another as often as they'd like to.
> 
> 
> 
> But when Kendall Jenner and Cara Delevingne are reunited they certainly don't hold back, as they proved while enjoying a night out together at the Olivier Rousteing & Beats party, held at an exclusive residence in Los Angeles, on Friday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> The model duo - who have coined the nickname CaKe - each pulled out all of the stops at the bash, opting to reveal their enviably long and lean limbs in tiny ensembles.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...gne-Olivier-Rousteing-bash.html#ixzz3pVVSvfFq




The only one that looks classy and pulled together is Constance Jablonski. Others look like they just snorted coke.


----------



## Monoi

Kylie want to be Kim so bad its just sad that the Ks think that they can replace each other


----------



## AEGIS

CherryKitty said:


> Apparently it's Tyga's. Still, atrocious. I love dogs but if I had 50k, I'd be putting it towards rescuing them, not supporting breeders and mills.



doesn't he have outstanding debt?


----------



## CeeJay

Kylie's dress looks like my grandmother's old doiles sewn together, not attractive IMO (and neither is she).


----------



## kirsten

CherryKitty said:


> Apparently it's Tyga's. Still, atrocious. I love dogs but if I had 50k, I'd be putting it towards rescuing them, not supporting breeders and mills.




I agree. So sad. It's a super cute bulldog but they are so prone to overbreeding and health problems. 

I adopted my German Shepherd for $78 (which included spay, shots, and tons of free stuff for her she really was practically free) and she is the best dog ever. Prior to that I always sadly bought dogs but after adopting her and seeing how quickly an adult dog can adapt to any new lifestyle you're bringing it into, I will never buy a dog again. 

The Kardashians/Jenners have never rescued anything. Then they don't even keep their pets and give them away or they suffer from a worse fate.


----------



## kirsten

Here is the poor puppy. From Kylie's snapchat it looked like a breeder came over with a bunch of bulldogs (all of which were rare colors) for them to pick one. These colors are only produced by overbreeding.


----------



## NicolesCloset

dangerouscurves said:


> The only one that looks classy and pulled together is Constance Jablonski. Others look like they just snorted coke.



And are all about to embark on sexcapade


----------



## AEGIS

that dog is hideous like his owner. they already look alike


----------



## Katel

Jayne1 said:


> This dress is dumb.  Where can you wear it?  Out for dinner? Lunch with friends?  Can you wear it to the office? What do you do with a dress like this?



Right?!? It looks like something I'd use to go crabbing


----------



## starsandbucks

Wow, Tyga managed to get even less likable.


----------



## Lounorada

Katel said:


> Right?!? It looks like something I'd use to go crabbing


----------



## dangerouscurves

NicolesCloset said:


> And are all about to embark on sexcapade




The thoughts make me go eeeyyywwww!!!


----------



## zippie

AEGIS said:


> that dog is hideous like his owner. they already look alike


 


AW, that poor little doggie can't help it.  He is a victim of human stupidity.


----------



## harleyNemma

Katel said:


> Right?!? It looks like something I'd use to go crabbing




Slayed. [emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

zippie said:


> AW, that poor little doggie can't help it.  He is a victim of human stupidity.




This! That dog didn't ask to be born in that form. I love animals, sometimes I'm really angry that animals become human's selfishness and greed's victims.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Sweet puppy dog, he's way better looking than Tyga.


----------



## Encore Hermes

It is from s place that breds them to be smaller. Designer bulldog, not AKC standard for the breed.


----------



## Avril

So folk will pay $50,000 for a dog now? WTF? That is just insanity right there. And don't get me started on this designer breeding crap, you either breed to KC standard or else you don't breed. ugh  These poor dogs bred too small for what they are supposed to be is just cruel.


----------



## BPC

kirsten said:


> Here is the poor puppy. From Kylie's snapchat it looked like a breeder came over with a bunch of bulldogs (all of which were rare colors) for them to pick one. These colors are only produced by overbreeding.
> 
> View attachment 3168167



I generally stay out of her thread but this sh!t pisses my arse off so  badly.

First off, these "rare" color dogs, are not pure bulldogs. 
The shady breeders getting these colors are introducing the merle gene (from other breeds) into the line. By the 5th generation, they can register them with AKC without anyone suspecting anything.

But aside from that, the merle gene carries a ton of health issues like blindness, deafness a ton of skin problems, cancer and that's just the start. 

Only the most irresponsible of breeders, those that are only in it for the $ not for the betterment of the breed do this. 
Ethical breeders go out of their way to avoid these colors, and if they do get a rare color in their litter, they never breed that sire and dam again.


----------



## Oryx816

Katel said:


> Right?!? It looks like something I'd use to go crabbing




It depends on which type of crabs you seek.  Perhaps this is Olivier's way of going crabbing.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Wanna take bets on how long they keep the little dog??
My guess is not long.


----------



## ElephanyGirl

All the dogs being euthanized and she spends that much to buy one? Cruel


----------



## pixiejenna

Had to drop this here


----------



## aleksandras

Avril said:


> So folk will pay $50,000 for a dog now? WTF? That is just insanity right there. And don't get me started on this designer breeding crap, you either breed to KC standard or else you don't breed. ugh  These poor dogs bred too small for what they are supposed to be is just cruel.



This!


----------



## Lounorada

https://instagram.com/p/9RyclxLG59/


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> https://instagram.com/p/9RyclxLG59/


----------



## dangerouscurves

ElephanyGirl said:


> All the dogs being euthanized and she spends that much to buy one? Cruel




IKR? It makes me sad.


----------



## bag-princess

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Sweet puppy dog, he's way better looking than Tyga.




IKR!  i would take the dog before him.  and hideous - that is just low!


----------



## bag-princess

another day.  another lawsuit. 


*Kendall and Kylie Jenner hit with lawsuit*





Reality TV stars Kendall and Kylie Jenner have been slapped with a lawsuit alongside clothing brand PacSun. 



The  sisters are accused of stealing resort lifestyle retailer Island  Companys trademarked logo according to Page Six. The company, based in  West Palm Beach, Florida, claim the siblings and PacSun stole its  phrase: *Quit your job. Buy a ticket. Get a tan. Fall in love. Never  return*


The accusation comes after PacSun *designed a shirt for the  girls clothing line with the similar mantra: Run away. Fall in love.  Never return.'*




Island Company states in its legal documents that  Kendall and Kylies version is likely to cause confusion, mistake and  deception among consumers, the public and the trade as to whether  defendants products or services are affiliated with, sponsored by or  endorsed by plaintiff, the outlet reports. 


The brand has used its trademark phrase since 2005 and its garments  have been seen on celebrities including Johnny Depp, Cameron Diaz and  Brad Pitt. 
It demands that the words are removed from the teenagers clothing.


A rep for Kendall, 19, and Kylie, 18 has yet to respond to the lawsuit or Page Six. 
However  the girls have spoken in the past about their collaboration with PacSun  for their Kendall + Kylie line. Their range was made available in  Topshop stores around the world from June (15) and model Kendall hoped  fans everywhere would enjoy having a little piece of California in their  wardrobe. 



Were trying to bring the LA vibe to Topshops all  over the world, she told Vogue Australia. We were thinking about the  LA girl, who she is, what she loves to do and what her dream capsule  wardrobe would be. There are lots of lighter shades and florals that  give that sunshine feel.




https://sg.style.yahoo.com/post/131936774708/kendall-and-kylie-jenner-hit-with-lawsuit


----------



## Oryx816

bag-princess said:


> IKR!  i would take the dog before him.  and hideous - that is just low!




Agree!  I would sooner spend the rest of my life in the company of that poor doggy than to spend an hour with the repulsive Tyga.

I have pugs from Pug Rescue and they are loving, and amazingly sweet.  Sometimes they come from abusive it neglectful environments so adjustment takes time, but they are soooo worth it.

These so called designer dogs are another tool used by these buffoons to show off their purported wealth.  It is pathetic.


----------



## bagsforme

actually Kylie is the only one that seems to keep her pets.  What ever happened to Khloes boxer, Kendalls dane and lab?  We all know what happened to Kims cat.


----------



## DC-Cutie

He watch him get sued for owing rent again this week....


----------



## sabrunka

bagsforme said:


> actually Kylie is the only one that seems to keep her pets.  What ever happened to Khloes boxer, Kendalls dane and lab?  We all know what happened to Kims cat.



Yep! Kylie always snaps about her dogs and she genuinely seems to love them, AND they seem super happy, so I'm down with that.


----------



## AshTx.1

I read that the bulldog was gifted to Kylie and Tyga. They didn't spend their money on the dog. The information was from the Daily Mail  (fail) but I can't figure out how to post the link lol.


----------



## BPC

The breeder that sold/gave them that bulldog, is known among breeders and rescues as scum.

They've had their AKC registration revoked so changed their kennel name to the husband's brother. Once everyone caught on, the kennels name was changed yet again, but this time,  the husband and wife changed theirs too.

They're known for falsifying documents, and trying to register dead bulldogs as the sire/dam. It's really disgusting.

That's who Kylie got her dog from.. SMDH


----------



## Humbugged

bagsforme said:


> actually Kylie is the only one that seems to keep her pets.  What ever happened to *Khloes boxer, Kendalls dane and lab*?  We all know what happened to Kims cat.




Khloe's boxer was always Lamar's boxer - where it went is down to him


Kendall's lab went with Bruce when he moved to Malibu and the Dane went to Burt and his girlfriend (who owns a kennel) when she moved into her apartment


----------



## absolutpink

dangerouscurves said:


> This! That dog didn't ask to be born in that form. I love animals, sometimes I'm really angry that animals become human's selfishness and greed's victims.



Agreed. Nothing makes me more mad than this.

And that dog is beautiful!


----------



## Encore Hermes

She has three dogs and with his that makes four which is over the limit for a residence LA county.  

As far as she not giving hers away, she just got them this year right? Give her some time. I wonder how her bunny is doing with all those sight hounds.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Kim's 'Troop Beverly Hills'-Themed Baby Shower


----------



## kirsten

Encore Hermes said:


> She has three dogs and with his that makes four which is over the limit for a residence LA county.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as she not giving hers away, she just got them this year right? Give her some time. I wonder how her bunny is doing with all those sight hounds.




I think Kourtney might have the bunny now or it is long gone.  

Remember Kourtneys Bengal kitten? You never see that anymore either.


----------



## Lounorada

Anyone wondering what Kylies face looks like up-close with all that make-up on? Then scroll down, with caution :ninja:
WARNING!!! Close-up picture...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.





tumblr


So. Much. Make-up...


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> Anyone wondering what Kylies face looks like up-close with all that make-up on? Then scroll down, with caution :ninja:
> WARNING!!! Close-up picture...
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr
> 
> 
> So. Much. Make-up...




Eeeyyywwww! Can someone please tell me why people wear so much make-up to look au Naturell?


----------



## katiel00

lounorada said:


> anyone wondering what kylies face looks like up-close with all that make-up on? Then scroll down, with caution :ninja:
> Warning!!! Close-up picture...
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr
> 
> 
> So. Much. Make-up...


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> Kim's 'Troop Beverly Hills'-Themed Baby Shower



I get the feeling that maybe Kendall and Cara are a little bit more than "just friends"


----------



## Jikena

Lounorada said:


> Anyone wondering what Kylies face looks like up-close with all that make-up on? Then scroll down, with caution :ninja:
> WARNING!!! Close-up picture...
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr
> 
> 
> So. Much. Make-up...



Holyyy waaaaaa. So much foundation


----------



## Lounorada

krissieno.5 said:


> i get the feeling that maybe kendall and cara are a little bit more than "just friends"


 
+1


----------



## charmesh

Avril said:


> So folk will pay $50,000 for a dog now? WTF? That is just insanity right there. And don't get me started on this designer breeding crap, you either breed to KC standard or else you don't breed. ugh  These poor dogs bred too small for what they are supposed to be is just cruel.


More than likely they didn't pay that much. I think inflating the price of your puppy is the new engagement ring inflation thing. Lie about the price you paid in hopes that some poor follower will believe the lie. But there are tons of dogs needing great homes (probably not a Kardashian-Jenner home). We have a dog that is small for her breed, and her breeder wanted to breed with her. Didn't know that we had her fixed first chance it was possible. We think of her as a rescue because the vet said the breeder lied about her age and the poor thing had worms. For every fancy puppy that is sold think of the litters that aren't.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Why is it not illegal to breed designer dogs??


----------



## Coach Lover Too

lounorada said:


> +1


+1


----------



## charmesh

Lounorada said:


> Anyone wondering what Kylies face looks like up-close with all that make-up on? Then scroll down, with caution :ninja:
> WARNING!!! Close-up picture...
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr
> 
> 
> So. Much. Make-up...


I've seen worse of Instagram. At least her's is blended. Some people cake on multiple colors and don't blend all that great. They look like bad drag queens, except drag queens know the difference between stage makeup and everyday makeup


----------



## CobaltBlu

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I get the feeling that maybe Kendall and Cara are a little bit more than "just friends"



Me too. And....More power to them.

If Kendall is gay, (which I think she is and have for some time) or into girls at the moment, I hope they let her alone to be who she is.


----------



## Oryx816

CobaltBlu said:


> Me too. And....More power to them.
> 
> 
> 
> If Kendall is gay, (which I think she is and have for some time) or into girls at the moment, I hope they let her alone to be who she is.




Agreed; although I can see them saving this morsel to be a story line for her when they have nothing else.  For now though, they don't need to use this tidbit as it is Khlogre's turn with her Lamar storyline.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Oryx816 said:


> Agreed; although I can see them saving this morsel to be a story line for her when they have nothing else.  For now though, they don't need to use this tidbit as it is Khlogre's turn with her Lamar storyline.




Right, you know they will exploit it somehow.
But, its no big deal and I hope they don't make it one....


----------



## Lounorada

CobaltBlu said:


> Me too. And....More power to them.
> 
> If Kendall is gay, (which I think she is and have for some time) or into girls at the moment, I hope they let her alone to be who she is.


 
Agreed. 
Although, I don't think it's possible for PMK to allow any of her kids 'be who they are'. It's not in satans parenting manual.


----------



## Lounorada

charmesh said:


> I've seen worse of Instagram. At least her's is blended. Some people cake on multiple colors and don't blend all that great. They look like bad drag queens, except drag queens know the difference between stage makeup and everyday makeup


 
Glad I don't see any of that mess on instagram...


----------



## KrissieNO.5

CobaltBlu said:


> Me too. And....More power to them.
> 
> If Kendall is gay, (which I think she is and have for some time) or into girls at the moment, I hope they let her alone to be who she is.



I agree! More power to them is right. I really don't mind Kendall at all. I find her to be more sensitive and not as hungry for attention as the rest of them, with that being said, she is still thirsty because she is a part of that clan.



Lounorada said:


> Agreed.
> Although, I don't think it's possible for PMK to allow any of her kids 'be who they are'. It's not in satans parenting manual.



Hahaha Satan's parenting manual. So true!


----------



## coconutsboston

Lounorada said:


> Anyone wondering what Kylies face looks like up-close with all that make-up on? Then scroll down, with caution :ninja:
> WARNING!!! Close-up picture...
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr
> 
> 
> So. Much. Make-up...


This looks like casket makeup!


----------



## coconutsboston

Jayne1 said:


> This dress is dumb.  Where can you wear it?  Out for dinner? Lunch with friends?  Can you wear it to the office? What do you do with a dress like this?


Snag it on the hooks of those (also atrocious) shoes and watch it unravel?


----------



## michie

I think Kendall uses Cara for buzz, not fuzz. JMO.


----------



## White Orchid

I'm guessing you need to be under 30 to understand what you wrote lol.



michie said:


> I think Kendall uses Cara for buzz, not fuzz. JMO.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Cara has a girlfriend. 
Not that that really means anything in Hollywood.


----------



## clydekiwi

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I get the feeling that maybe Kendall and Cara are a little bit more than "just friends"




I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Swanky

michie said:


> I think Kendall uses Cara for buzz, not fuzz. JMO.



lol!!! 

{and I'm 10 yrs over 30! }


----------



## michie

^And, I'm 9!



White Orchid said:


> I'm guessing you need to be under 30 to understand what you wrote lol.



It gets people talking. Kardashian 101. 

I thought Kourtney was the gay one. That's more believable.


----------



## White Orchid

Cheers!  TPF is so educational.  I feel so ghetto now  


michie said:


> ^And, I'm 9!
> 
> 
> 
> It gets people talking. Kardashian 101.
> 
> I thought Kourtney was the gay one. That's more believable.


----------



## AEGIS

michie said:


> I think Kendall uses Cara for buzz, not fuzz. JMO.



yea i don't get gay from kendall
i also think she likes the idea of flirting


----------



## michie

gay for pay


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Los Angeles. (October 26)


----------



## Tivo

Kylie looks every bit of 40.


----------



## VickyB

Lounorada said:


> Anyone wondering what Kylies face looks like up-close with all that make-up on? Then scroll down, with caution :ninja:
> WARNING!!! Close-up picture...
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr
> 
> 
> So. Much. Make-up...



Trick or Treat!


----------



## Jikena

Tyga is so ugly. He's not good-looking but his style and everything... He looks dirty. I don't understand why Kylie is with him. I guess she must have a sh*tty personality...


----------



## Tivo

pixiejenna said:


> Had to drop this here



This is more accurate....


----------



## VickyB

Kylie looks like such a tramp. Is that one of those hats that the hair is attached to?


----------



## AEGIS

like kylie must have researched her thot look for years in order to perfectly execute
i mean this is what every black thottie girl wears lol
her research skills are admirable


----------



## shazzy99

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I get the feeling that maybe Kendall and Cara are a little bit more than "just friends"


 
I always thought this of Kendall and Hayley Baldwin for some reason...


----------



## pinkfeet

Kendall never has any chemistry with men only the women imho. 

I think Kourt is just not into sex, with anyone.


----------



## Swanky

I don't see Kendall being gay 
Couldn't care less however


----------



## CherryKitty

Kylie always looks so ratchet. Both her and Khloe. I don't get it... I personally think they both look stunning when they're natural and well-dressed. But that's extremely rare.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think Kendull is definitely more at ease/natural with females. She always comes off awkward around men. I don't know if she is gay I kind of feel like if she was she'd exploit it, that is what this family is all about. I think she's a bit gender fluid and is just happy to get attention from anyone their gender isn't really that important just as long as she's the center of attention. Maybe she feels more comfortable around women because of watching PMK pimp out her older sisters and what they had to go through with icky creepy men, and that's why she's awkward around men.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> lol!!!
> 
> {and I'm 10 yrs over 30! }



Yep  and I am +18.

I, too, have thought there was more to that relationship & I also think why Kendall moved into the model click, fairly rapidly & fairly seamlessly.


----------



## dangerouscurves

coconutsboston said:


> This looks like casket makeup!







VickyB said:


> Trick or Treat!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## myown

AEGIS said:


> yea i don't get gay from kendall
> i also think she likes the idea of flirting



same here. I don´t believe she is gay. 
But girls, these days, like to act gay. It´s "sexy" to be a lesbian. Or just to act gay with your best friend.


----------



## lizmil

Kylie looks trampy all the time, I guess the correct word nowadays is thot... Tyga, looks unintelligent, maybe he isn't, his mouth is always hanging open. I know I'm not the first to say this.  What is the attraction to him?


----------



## bag-princess

pinkfeet said:


> Kendall never has any chemistry with men only the women imho.
> 
> *I think Kourt is just not into sex, with anyone*.




THIS!  unless she wants a baby.





myown said:


> same here. I don´t believe she is gay.
> But girls, these days, like to act gay. It´s "sexy" to be a lesbian. *Or just to act gay with your best friend.*






or your sister.  sticking their hands down each other's pants!!


----------



## labelwhore04

Kylie looks like a 40 yr old whos having a mid life crisis


----------



## berrydiva

lizmil said:


> Kylie looks trampy all the time, I guess the correct word nowadays is thot... Tyga, looks unintelligent, maybe he isn't, his mouth is always hanging open. I know I'm not the first to say this.  What is the attraction to him?



Seems simple to me...he approached her when she was young, she was fascinated with him being a rapper and she could hang with the young cool hip-hoppers, and he put that D on her young impressionable azz.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> {and I'm 10 yrs over 30! }




LMBO!!! (And giiirl, we about to be 11 years over... I remember our births are just days apart. [emoji38])


----------



## KrissieNO.5

clydekiwi said:


> I was thinking the same thing





shazzy99 said:


> I always thought this of Kendall and Hayley Baldwin for some reason...



I do get that vibe. I mean I find it odd that unlike her sisters she is never paired with a guy, even for publicity. We will hear things like "Kendall and Nick Jonas" but then not a peep will be heard further.


----------



## AshTx.1

michie said:


> I think Kendall uses Cara for buzz, not fuzz. JMO.



Yessssss I totally agree. They just want the attention.


----------



## AshTx.1

myown said:


> same here. I don´t believe she is gay.
> But girls, these days, like to act gay. It´s "sexy" to be a lesbian. Or just to act gay with your best friend.



Yep. I believe they act that way to get people talking,  that's it.


----------



## Swanky

oo_let_me_see said:


> LMBO!!! (And giiirl, we about to be 11 years over... I remember our births are just days apart. [emoji38])


 


Watch your mouth! 






:lolots:


----------



## CeeJay

michie said:


> I think Kendall uses Cara for buzz, not fuzz. JMO.



 .. but I think it's the other way around; Cara is trying SOOOOOOOO hard to be with folks in the LA crowd .. you know, with her "movie career"  and all.


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Watch your mouth!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:







:lolots::lolots::lolots:
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## manpursefan

Lounorada said:


> Anyone wondering what Kylies face looks like up-close with all that make-up on? Then scroll down, with caution :ninja:
> WARNING!!! Close-up picture...
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr
> 
> 
> So. Much. Make-up...


I wonder how long it takes her to put that on AND wipe that off.


----------



## manpursefan

I think Kendall is gay or bi also


----------



## redney

manpursefan said:


> I think Kendall is gay or bi also



Oh come on. Because she's not tied down right now? She's 19 years old and doesn't need a boyfriend (or girlfriend). At her age she should having fun and living her life not tied down.


----------



## guccimamma

I don't know if she is gay or bi....or heterosexual or any variation.

What I can say, is that next to the group of whores she calls a family, it's refreshing that she keeps a little mystery.


----------



## manpursefan

redney said:


> Oh come on. Because she's not tied down right now? She's 19 years old and doesn't need a boyfriend (or girlfriend). At her age she should having fun and living her life not tied down.


Just because I don't see photographs of her hanging out with guys being posted here. She's always with her girls and in some of the photos, Cara (or some other girl) is very touchy with her.


----------



## Encore Hermes

If she is in a relationship I think it is off the grid.


----------



## redney

manpursefan said:


> Just because I don't see photographs of her hanging out with guys being posted here. She's always with her girls and in some of the photos, Cara (or some other girl) is very touchy with her.



But just because she's not photographed with a guy doesn't mean she's a lesbian or bi.



Encore Hermes said:


> If she is in a relationship I think it is off the grid.



Agree.


----------



## mcb100

I mean, anybody could be gay, we don't know if Kendall's gay but I doubt it. (If she were, I feel like, for her, it would be in the press. Her own father just came out as trans, she seems like a confident girl *again, I don't know this for sure*, I think if she was truly gay she would have come out already, surely Khloe would help her through the coming out process or mentor her in some sort of way, plus I'm sure Caitlyn would definitely approve of it/I most definitely think Kris would still love her daughter! Anybody could be gay, but I don't get that vibe from Kendall. If she is, I don't care, it just seems like to me that she would have a lot of support from her fam, and that she would have come out by now. (Again I know coming out is difficult for people, I'm only voicing my opinion on Kendall, not other people in the world.) 


I think she's just simply young and 19, and she has a career and is already working. Maybe she doesn't have time for a boyfriend? Maybe it's hard to have a boyfriend when you're constantly flying to different states to walk the runway/shoot photographs and things? (As in, not being in the same place at the same time.) Maybe she's not like Kylie and wouldn't want a relationship in the public eye? Maybe she just hasn't met the right person yet, or heck, she's young and maybe she's just enjoying being single & with her friends? We don't know.


----------



## StopHammertime

She is young and has a pretty happening career... Maybe she doesn't want a relationship of any sort right now.


----------



## redney

StopHammertime said:


> She is young and has a pretty happening career... Maybe she doesn't want a relationship of any sort right now.



Exactly. Get it gurl! She'd be the first in that family to try to do something for herself independent of a man!


----------



## labelwhore04

She did have a serious boyfriend a while back, i dont remember his name.


----------



## Lounorada

Am I missing something, because I saw some members simply say they think Kendull might be gay, but I definitely didn't see people say that _because_ she's never seen with a boyf it must mean she's gay OR that because she's never seen to be in a relationship that it's a terrible thing? 
People sure love to take a comment and make it into something bigger than it originally was...


----------



## Sasha2012

With a family as stylish as hers it requires a little extra effort of stand out.

But being the centre of attention is fast becoming Kylie Jenner's forte and on Tuesday she proved once again she is the reality show family's breakout star.

The 18-year-old was decked out in designer items from head-to-toe for her lunch with Caitlyn Jenner in Woodland Hills, California.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lebrate-Caitlyn-s-birthday.html#ixzz3ppIqUqRY


----------



## princess101804

i feel like kendall is more asexual


----------



## redney

I feel like Kendull is only 19 and is the only one in her family not hoeing it up with some loser for the cameras.


----------



## VickyB

VickyB said:


> Trick or Treat!



On second thought, she can only offer a trick.


----------



## Jikena

Kylie's dress doesn't fit her and I don't like the design. 

Personally, I think that Kendall is just shy. She's comfortable with her female friends but less with men.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I actually like Kylie's shoes! The dress-- not so much.


----------



## NicolesCloset

I thought kendall and Justin beiber were hanging a bit before. Also she has hung with  jadem Smith.  Both male. I think she just doesn't want to be with anyone.  She is young.  She is not into the family business . I don't think kourt is either


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

VickyB said:


> On second thought, she can only offer a trick.



Or a treat, depends on which way they look at it


----------



## AEGIS

Lounorada said:


> Am I missing something, because I saw some members simply say they think Kendull might be gay, but I definitely didn't see people say that _because_ she's never seen with a boyf it must mean she's gay OR that because she's never seen to be in a relationship that it's a terrible thing?
> People sure love to take a comment and make it into something bigger than it originally was...



no someone said it


----------



## Lounorada

redney said:


> I feel like Kendull is only 19 and is the only one in her family not hoeing it up with some loser for the cameras.



I'm sure PMK has tried many times to change that...


----------



## Lounorada

AEGIS said:


> no someone said it


I must have missed it...

Personally, I wouldn't be surprised if Kendull is gay, but I honestly couldn't care less what her sexual orientation is and I say good for her if she is single and out living her life


----------



## tweegy

michie said:


> i think kendall uses cara for buzz, not fuzz. Jmo.



lol!


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> With a family as stylish as hers it requires a little extra effort of stand out.
> 
> But being the centre of attention is fast becoming Kylie Jenner's forte and on Tuesday she proved once again she is the reality show family's breakout star.
> 
> The 18-year-old was decked out in designer items from head-to-toe for her lunch with Caitlyn Jenner in Woodland Hills, California.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lebrate-Caitlyn-s-birthday.html#ixzz3ppIqUqRY



Ok...so I dont care how rich I am. How 'normal' that is.. If MY child thinks she's walking in public looking like that she is wrong.


----------



## Jikena

1130$ for that hideous dress and it doesn't even fit her Oo


----------



## myown

Lounorada said:


> I must have missed it...
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't be surprised if Kendull is gay, but I honestly couldn't care less what her sexual orientation is and I say good for her if she is single and out living her life



on the one hand, nobody would believe her being lesbian anyway. everyone would think to´s some kinds of PR anyway. 
on the other hand, i think a female, feminine, gay "role model" would be good for the kids these days.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Maybe she decided that since she has a career she doesn't need arranged date pap exposure like the rest of her family to keep relevant 
She 'dated' Harry. What is the reflection in his goggles? Just noticed. 





Eonline

This was her high school boyfriend Julian




Globalgrind


----------



## ByeKitty

I applaud Kendall for being (what appears as) happily single... Way too many women feel incomplete without a partner. She's super young, also!


----------



## redney

ByeKitty said:


> I applaud Kendall for being (what appears as) happily single... Way too many women feel incomplete without a partner. She's super young, also!



This! And her sexuality cannot be accurately derived just because she is single. That was my point earlier.


----------



## ByeKitty

redney said:


> This! And her sexuality cannot be accurately derived just because she is single. That was my point earlier.



Haha nope, not at all. It tells us exactly _nothing_, except for the fact that she doesn't have a partner. The rest is all guessing. She could be focused on things other than love, she could not be the type to fall in love easily, or she is dating and is private about it (though that would be hard when your mother acts as a primary 'source' for TMZ).


----------



## redney

Exactly. It tells us nothing.


----------



## manpursefan

Encore Hermes said:


> Maybe she decided that since she has a career she doesn't need arranged date pap exposure like the rest of her family to keep relevant
> She 'dated' Harry. What is the reflection in his goggles? Just noticed.
> eonline.com/eol_images/Entire_Site/201404/rs_634x1024-140104101359-634.Harry-Styles-Kendall-Jenner-Snowboarding-Mammoth-Dating.jl.010414_copy.jpg
> Eonline
> 
> This was her high school boyfriend Julian
> ioneglobalgrind.files.wordpress.com/2013/07/screen_shot_2013-07-17_at_1-04-13_pm_1.png
> Globalgrind


Aww she looked so happy with Julian.

I see she's also into black guys like the rest of her family sans Kourt.


----------



## Nathalya

ByeKitty said:


> I applaud Kendall for being (what appears as) happily single... Way too many women feel incomplete without a partner. She's super young, also!



This!!


----------



## Lounorada

myown said:


> on the one hand, nobody would believe her being lesbian anyway. everyone would think to´s some kinds of PR anyway.
> on the other hand, i think a female, feminine, gay "role model" would be good for the kids these days.


 
So true. Agree on both points.


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Maybe she decided that since she has a career she doesn't need arranged date pap exposure like the rest of her family to keep relevant
> She 'dated' Harry. *What is the reflection in his goggles?* Just noticed.
> eonline.com/eol_images/Entire_Site/201404/rs_634x1024-140104101359-634.Harry-Styles-Kendall-Jenner-Snowboarding-Mammoth-Dating.jl.010414_copy.jpg
> Eonline


 
That's so weird :weird: it looks like the reflection of a counter inside a shop... yet he's outside, in the snow.


----------



## pukasonqo

does it matter if kendall is straight, gay, bi or any other possibilities and combos i might not know?
so far, even if it thanks to family konnektions, she is having a go at, god forbid, working!


----------



## czarina111

princess101804 said:


> i feel like kendall is more asexual




I feel like that is one of the most presumptuous things I've read in a loooong time.


----------



## Lounorada

Aside from the uncomfortable looking, inflated lips- Kylie looks so much better here minus all the drag queen makeup. 






tumblr


----------



## Antonia

*^^ I agree, that's a great photo of her (but would be better if her lips were about 1/2 the size they are now).  She's very pretty with no make up.*


----------



## schadenfreude

czarina111 said:


> I feel like that is one of the most presumptuous things I've read in a loooong time.



I don't think so, sometimes you just get vibes about somebody. Kendall strikes me also as somewhat asexual, as does Kourt and Taylor Swift. Nothing wrong with it, it just is what it is.


----------



## pinkfeet

schadenfreude said:


> I don't think so, sometimes you just get vibes about somebody. Kendall strikes me also as somewhat asexual, as does Kourt and Taylor Swift. Nothing wrong with it, it just is what it is.



I get the same vibe about TSwift. But I could be very wrong, who knows? 

Its no different than people seeing pics of celebs smiling and laughing with their kids and say " she's such a good mother". 

We have no idea who is a good mother but we base our opinions sometimes on pics or lifestyle. They are not all good mothers just because they look like it in pics but sometimes you get a vibe about people or their body language.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think she's a very busy girl, concentrating on her career rather than a relationship. And she's 19, she could very well be experimenting with her sexuality. Whatever it is, she's keeping it quiet and kudos for that. I much prefer that to the overtly sexual spruik and sell of the rest of the family.


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> That's so weird :weird: it looks like the reflection of a counter inside a shop... yet he's outside, in the snow.




it''s very weird - i thought it looked like the aisle in a store!  :weird:




Lounorada said:


> Aside from the uncomfortable looking, inflated lips- Kylie looks so much better here minus all the drag queen makeup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr






she looks so pretty!  and young!!

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She looks like she got socked in the lip but otherwise she looks normal. I doubt she's completely makeup free in that pic, tho. Then again, anything less than 5 lbs of makeup is considered no makeup to a Kardashian.


----------



## princess101804

czarina111 said:


> I feel like that is one of the most presumptuous things I've read in a loooong time.


but it's not to call her a lesbian?


----------



## Sasha2012

She's usually dressed to the nines even if all she has scheduled for the day is a run to the grocery store.

But on Wednesday morning Kylie Jenner opted for comfort over style as she arrived at LAX airport for a flight out of town with boyfriend Tyga.

Perhaps the 18-year-old was less concerned with her fashion after being named the previous day as one of Time Magazine's Most Influential Teens. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tial-teens-second-year-row.html#ixzz3puz0TVrT


----------



## Jikena

Those glasses taking up all her face


----------



## ByeKitty

Antonia said:


> *^^ I agree, that's a great photo of her (but would be better if her lips were about 1/2 the size they are now).  She's very pretty with no make up.*



ITA, she's pretty when she doesn't try too hard... The lips do not suit her though..


----------



## AEGIS

schadenfreude said:


> I don't think so, sometimes you just get vibes about somebody. Kendall strikes me also as somewhat asexual, as does Kourt and Taylor Swift. Nothing wrong with it, it just is what it is.



I remember watching a documentary on asexuality and how they were trying to get recognized by the LGBT[QI] community and they were like "wait you dont wanna have sex at all?!"


----------



## AEGIS

Sasha2012 said:


> She's usually dressed to the nines even if all she has scheduled for the day is a run to the grocery store.
> 
> But on Wednesday morning Kylie Jenner opted for comfort over style as she arrived at LAX airport for a flight out of town with boyfriend Tyga.
> 
> Perhaps the 18-year-old was less concerned with her fashion after being named the previous day as one of Time Magazine's Most Influential Teens.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tial-teens-second-year-row.html#ixzz3puz0TVrT



she looks JUST like kim
it's weird


----------



## LoveMyMarc

What happened to all of the dogs Kendall and Kylie have owned?? It seems like they just get a dog, obsess over it for a week, then get a new one. That really angers me.


----------



## czarina111

princess101804 said:


> but it's not to call her a lesbian?




That is also super presumptuous. Truth is nobody here knows what the hell these women do in their personal lives and whether they are or are not this or the other. Guess it's a good way to pass the time but seems really f dumb to assume that a woman is a lesbian because she's mostly shot around the company of other women. Or if she's not a lesbian she puts out asexual vibes. 

What does that even mean? 

All this really goes to show that as a society we're really not comfortable with a single and happy woman going about her life and having a career, being independent. 

If she's not attached to a man in some way or another there must be something "off" with her, ovbi!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Some seem to feel saying she might be a lesbian is a kind of insult....

what the heck is up with that?


----------



## czarina111

Saying somebody is a lesbian is not derogatory or an insult. However speculating on somebody's sexual orientation is impolite, if not just plain rude.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Well it's a gossip thread in a gossip forum....


----------



## YSoLovely

LoveMyMarc said:


> What happened to all of the dogs Kendall and Kylie have owned?? It seems like they just get a dog, obsess over it for a week, then get a new one. That really angers me.



They hand them over to caretakers as soon as they get out of the puppy stage...


----------



## myown

^honestly?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

AEGIS said:


> she looks JUST like kim
> it's weird



Just the look Kris was going for.


----------



## YSoLovely

myown said:


> ^honestly?




Idk, but they travel so much I doubt they ever took the time to learn how to take care of them.
Kylie sure as heck ain't walking her dogs and picking up after them...


----------



## myown

sad.


do they really travel this much or are they just pretending. like the paps bringing old photos over and over again


----------



## Suzan

czarina111 said:


> That is also super presumptuous. Truth is nobody here knows what the hell these women do in their personal lives and whether they are or are not this or the other. Guess it's a good way to pass the time but seems really f dumb to assume that a woman is a lesbian because she's mostly shot around the company of other women. Or if she's not a lesbian she puts out asexual vibes.
> 
> What does that even mean?
> 
> All this really goes to show that as a society we're really not comfortable with a single and happy woman going about her life and having a career, being independent.
> 
> If she's not attached to a man in some way or another there must be something "off" with her, ovbi!




Exactly!


----------



## anitalilac

cobaltblu said:


> well it's a gossip thread in a gossip forum....



+1


----------



## sabrunka

LoveMyMarc said:


> What happened to all of the dogs Kendall and Kylie have owned?? It seems like they just get a dog, obsess over it for a week, then get a new one. That really angers me.



Kylie still has her dogs.  She always posts snaps of them.  She genuinely seems to love them


----------



## czarina111

Suzan said:


> Exactly!




Totally fair, but I'd argue that this type of thinking and attitude is damaging to all women, famous or not, not just the Kardashians.


----------



## czarina111

Oops, meant to reply back to the "well this is a gossip thread" comment 

[emoji110]


----------



## AEGIS

CobaltBlu said:


> Some seem to feel saying she might be a lesbian is a kind of insult....
> 
> what the heck is up with that?



I get that feeling too which is even more interesting to me than the rants.


----------



## CobaltBlu

AEGIS said:


> I get that feeling too which is even more interesting to me than the rants.



and more disturbing.


----------



## czarina111

Well, i guess you guys gotta keep the thread going somehow...whatever works i suppose![emoji122][emoji106]


----------



## CobaltBlu

czarina111 said:


> Well, i guess you guys gotta keep the thread going somehow...whatever works i suppose![emoji122][emoji106]



huh?


----------



## terebina786

CobaltBlu said:


> Some seem to feel saying she might be a lesbian is a kind of insult....
> 
> what the heck is up with that?



I think maybe because the assumption that she's not seen with a guy or dating anyone that instantly makes her a lesbian?


----------



## Sasha2012

She usually needs no excuse to debut a new outfit. 

But after a six and a half hour flight from New York to Los Angeles Kylie Jenner decided not to rock a different look, as she touched down in her home town. 

But while Kylie, 18, remained in her crop top and jeans, her boyfriend Tyga did use the opportunity to change.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hes-couple-arrive-New-York.html#ixzz3q439b52M


----------



## guccimamma

she'd look so much better in a pair of converse and a sweatshirt...can't imagine walking thru an airport in those shoes. they look like bridesmaid shoes.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Not sure why, but I'm diggin her latest airport look... she can pull it off, but its definitely not an airport look I would wear, LOL, I'm all about comfort


----------



## CobaltBlu

terebina786 said:


> I think maybe because the assumption that she's not seen with a guy or dating anyone that instantly makes her a lesbian?



Yes, but but the undercurrent is that if someone suggests she is a lesbian, it's sooooo insulting. 

Newsflash people, its perfectly fine to be gay.
So, no need to come to her defense. 


I certainly didn't say it as insult and I don't think anyone else did. 
Its not because she is not with a guy. It's something else, I can't put my finger on it.

Its gossip, not insulting....


----------



## redney

terebina786 said:


> I think maybe because the assumption that she's not seen with a guy or dating anyone that instantly makes her a lesbian?



That's how I took it. No guy on her arm so it's suggested she's a lesbian? I don't get it. There are plenty of 19 year olds who are single regardless of sexual orientation. Not having partner does not denote sexual orientation.


----------



## Lounorada

CobaltBlu said:


> Yes, but but the undercurrent is that if someone suggests she is a lesbian, it's sooooo insulting.
> 
> Newsflash people, its perfectly fine to be gay.
> So, no need to come to her defense.
> 
> 
> *I certainly didn't say it as insult and I don't think anyone else did. *
> *Its not because she is not with a guy. It's something else, I can't put my finger on it.*
> 
> Its gossip, not insulting....


 

+1
I completely agree (especially to the bolded).


----------



## czarina111

Lounorada said:


> +1
> I completely agree (especially to the bolded).




The fact that you guys are trying to make fetch happen on the whole "kendull is a lesbian" is kind of sad at this point. Nobody cares, nor want to keep this bs going further.


----------



## whimsic

Kendall is not seen with guys, and when she is she has absolutely no chemistry with them. With Cara and other women they are all over each other grabbing each other's asses and boobs and sitting on other's laps licking each other. Don't tell me that's what normal friends do, because it's not.  Her behaviour leads people to speculate that she is into women rathe rather men, so why exactly are people offended or rushing to her defence?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

whimsic said:


> Kendall is not seen with guys, and when she is she has absolutely no chemistry with them. With Cara and other women they are all over each other grabbing each other's asses and boobs and sitting on other's laps licking each other. Don't tell me that's what normal friends do, because it's not.  Her behaviour leads people to speculate that she is into women rathe rather men, so why exactly are people offended or rushing to her defence?



If my dad became my mom, I'd be a little leery of guys too.


----------



## manpursefan

Sasha2012 said:


> She usually needs no excuse to debut a new outfit.
> 
> But after a six and a half hour flight from New York to Los Angeles Kylie Jenner decided not to rock a different look, as she touched down in her home town.
> 
> But while Kylie, 18, remained in her crop top and jeans, her boyfriend Tyga did use the opportunity to change.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hes-couple-arrive-New-York.html#ixzz3q439b52M


Lol dailymail... You don't have to change outfit after a 6 hour flight lol. I have an 18 hour flight + a 6 hour layover next week and I'm only preparing 1 outfit


----------



## manpursefan

whimsic said:


> kendall is not seen with guys, and when she is she has absolutely no chemistry with them. With cara and other women they are all over each other grabbing each other's asses and boobs and sitting on other's laps licking each other. Don't tell me that's what normal friends do, because it's not.  Her behaviour leads people to speculate that she is into women rathe rather men, so why exactly are people offended or rushing to her defence?



+1


----------



## Lounorada

czarina111 said:


> The fact that you guys are trying to make fetch happen on the whole "kendull is a lesbian" is kind of sad at this point.* Nobody cares, nor want to keep this bs going further*.



 Well, you clearly care and keep bringing the topic up by dismissing peoples opinions. 
This is a celebrity gossip forum, people pass comments and all I have to say is, I have a nice glass of red wine in my hand after a long week, so you being in your feelings about Kendull Jenner is going to go in one ear and out the other. So...


----------



## czarina111

lounorada said:


> Well, you clearly care and keep bringing the topic up by dismissing peoples opinions.
> This is a celebrity gossip forum, people pass comments and all i have to say is, i have a nice glass of red wine in my hand after a long week, so you being in your feelings about kendull jenner is going to go in one ear and out the other. So...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lounorada said:


> Well, you clearly care and keep bringing the topic up by dismissing peoples opinions.
> This is a celebrity gossip forum, people pass comments and all I have to say is, I have a nice glass of red wine in my hand after a long week, so you being in your feelings about Kendull Jenner is going to go in one ear and out the other. So...



Well said Lou. +1


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Woodland Hills, California. (October 30)


----------



## Chloe_chick999

I like Kylies boots!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Oryx816 said:


> Agreed; although I can see them saving this morsel to be a story line for her when they have nothing else.  For now though, they don't need to use this tidbit as it is Khlogre's turn with her Lamar storyline.



Khlogre lmfao!!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Lounorada said:


> Agreed.
> Although, I don't think it's possible for PMK to allow any of her kids 'be who they are'. It's not in satans parenting manual.



First Khlogre from someone else, now satans parenting manual. lord you guys are too good.... lol.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Kylie's Eskimo costume.

https://instagram.com/p/9faXHRnGro/?taken-by=kyliejenner


----------



## pixiejenna

How nice of Kylie to wear a freebie from the yeazus line, hobo chic lol.


----------



## redney

pixiejenna said:


> How nice of Kylie to wear a freebie from the yeazus line, hobo chic lol.



Kourtney is weary a yeazy sweatshirt too today, and neither one is pairing the sweatshirts with pants. Kourtney is filming. Same for Kylie? Must've been a Kanye wardrobe rule today.


----------



## schadenfreude

pixiejenna said:


> How nice of Kylie to wear a freebie from the yeazus line, hobo chic lol.



I actually kinda like it. And Kylie's hair actually looks cute up in a bun, minus whatever business is happening around her hairline.


----------



## myown

whimsic said:


> Kendall is not seen with guys, and when she is she has absolutely no chemistry with them. With Cara and other women they are all over each other grabbing each other's asses and boobs and sitting on other's laps licking each other. Don't tell me that's what normal friends do, because it's not.  Her behaviour leads people to speculate that she is into women rathe rather men, so why exactly are people offended or rushing to her defence?



as I said before: Girls these days pretend to be gay just to be cool or sexy. they grab each others boobs, make nude pics of the other one. ect
What you describe is normal teenage behavior. 

I´m just wondering how old you are, I am 27, and I remember it was cool and sexy to pretend to be lesbian when I was younger (it also kept the guys away), too. And I only need to look at my brothers FB page(who is 10 years younger than me)  and his friends page to see this. Girls pose to show their boobs, dress "sexy" or "lolita" and sleep with their best friends in a bed. they would rather kiss another girl than any guy. She is 19, a teenager. That´s perfectly normal. 

And to be honest, I would rather see my future daughter kiss her best friend than having a baby with 18. Or having a 10 year older bf


----------



## dangerouscurves

Coach Lover Too said:


> If my dad became my mom, I'd be a little leery of guys too.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Staaaaph!!!


----------



## chowlover2

pixiejenna said:


> How nice of Kylie to wear a freebie from the yeazus line, hobo chic lol.




I die at hobo chic! Perfect description!


----------



## queen

myown said:


> as I said before: Girls these days pretend to be gay just to be cool or sexy. they grab each others boobs, make nude pics of the other one. ect
> What you describe is normal teenage behavior.
> 
> I´m just wondering how old you are, I am 27, and I remember it was cool and sexy to pretend to be lesbian when I was younger (it also kept the guys away), too. And I only need to look at my brothers FB page(who is 10 years younger than me)  and his friends page to see this. Girls pose to show their boobs, dress "sexy" or "lolita" and sleep with their best friends in a bed. they would rather kiss another girl than any guy. She is 19, a teenager. That´s perfectly normal.
> 
> And to be honest, I would rather see my future daughter kiss her best friend than having a baby with 18. Or having a 10 year older bf


Not calling you out just wanting to let you know how it was in the old days.  I am much older than you.  When I was young no girl would be caught dead holding hands, grabbing boobs or butts or anything of that sort with another girl.  Yes, they could share a double bed on overnights but no kissing or touching was going on.  I really see no need for playing sexual games and wonder why these young girls can not be straight up with their feelings.  Most girls are strong enough to say no either way.  We have allowed our youth to become too obsessed with things sexual.  I do not mean the normal youthful crushes, dating and for some it will be sex, but the sexualization of youth.  They feel the need to become grown up too soon and the clothing leaves nothing to the imagination.  Kids need time to be kids.  Be friends with who you wish but all the touchy feely  just for attention is game playing and I don't feel game playing is healthy for anyone.  JMHO>


----------



## CobaltBlu

Just a friendly reminder that if you see something offensive and particularly trollish, please hit the report button, do not quote and comment. 

Thank you dolls!!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Tyga's mouth is always open


----------



## Coach Lover Too

LoveMyMarc said:


> Tyga's mouth is always open



Just like the K's legs!


----------



## VickyB

CobaltBlu said:


> Just a friendly reminder that if you see something offensive and particularly trollish, please hit the report button, do not quote and comment.
> 
> Thank you dolls!!



Thanks, Colbalt. This was getting very tiring.


----------



## White Orchid

Omg, lol.

:ban:


Coach Lover Too said:


> Just like the K's legs!


----------



## ChanelMommy

She looks ridiculous in the airport photos..


----------



## myown

queen said:


> Not calling you out just wanting to let you know how it was in the old days.  I am much older than you.  When I was young no girl would be caught dead holding hands, grabbing boobs or butts or anything of that sort with another girl.  Yes, they could share a double bed on overnights but no kissing or touching was going on.  I really see no need for playing sexual games and wonder why these young girls can not be straight up with their feelings.  Most girls are strong enough to say no either way.  We have allowed our youth to become too obsessed with things sexual.  I do not mean the normal youthful crushes, dating and for some it will be sex, but the sexualization of youth.  They feel the need to become grown up too soon and the clothing leaves nothing to the imagination.  Kids need time to be kids.  Be friends with who you wish but all the touchy feely  just for attention is game playing and I don't feel game playing is healthy for anyone.  JMHO>



I think kissing and touching in bed is a bit more than just "being cool and sexy" :imgbroken:
I remember holding hands with your best friend was BIG when I was young. But alcohol can help so much. It was more like a kiss here and therein on the mouth and you know, better a girl craps your boobs than a strange guy. There were not  these barricades between girl and girl like girl and boy. don´t know how to explain... 

Probably it´s because they are teens and with all these hormones and best friends they get confused? Mixing up love-feelings with best-friend-feeling? (just like 15 year olds "fall in love" each month)

But you have to agree, this behavior is normal these days....
Just take a look at Facebook. 13 year olds pose sexual on their default picture.


----------



## Eva1991

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> Woodland Hills, California. (October 30)



What's up with all the Ks wearing sweaters and boots these days? Kourtney wore a similar outfit a couple of days ago. Let's just hope that Kim doesn't try to follow the trend.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Coach Lover Too said:


> Just like the K's legs!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## AEGIS

lol
i was touchy with my friends in college but we never accidentally kissed in a bed
y'all are trying it


----------



## bag-princess

AEGIS said:


> lol
> i was touchy with my friends in college but we never accidentally kissed in a bed
> *y'all are trying it*





   for real!!!  my friends and i did not even do the holding hands things!  we had been walking and getting around on our own for years without assistance!  so kissing and touching each other was not even about to happen!


----------



## dangerouscurves

AEGIS said:


> lol
> i was touchy with my friends in college but we never accidentally kissed in a bed
> y'all are trying it







bag-princess said:


> for real!!!  my friends and i did not even do the holding hands things!  we had been walking and getting around on our own for years without assistance!  so kissing and touching each other was not even about to happen!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] +2. There's are limits between friends, men or women, especially women. I did get touchy touchy sometimes with women in the club but these were the people I didn't know.


----------



## Sasha2012

They'd spent the night partying hard dressed in their Halloween finest.

But no matter how late her night, Kylie Jenner is never too tired for an impromptu photoshoot.

Pouting by her newly built swimming pool at her $2.7million Calabasas mansion, the 18-year-old tweeted: 'Sunday funday'.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oween-party-West-Hollywood.html#ixzz3qHu1rEL4


----------



## YSoLovely

^^Her chest and stomach are two different colors


----------



## mcb100

^Maybe it's farmers tan? (And when I say that I mean that whatever area has been shown in the sun most is the area that's tan while the rest of your is white. Say an arm sticking out the car window, or maybe someone who keeps their chest covered in clothes & shows their tummy a lot?) 


But nahhh, I think it's probably self tanner or something of that sort.


----------



## bag-princess

i wish she could see/realize how much better she looks without all that gook caked on her face!!


----------



## Sasha2012

At 82 he's a venerated fashion designer.

But cheeky Kendall Jenner turned Chanel's Karl Lagerfeld into a sex symbol as she dressed in his image for Halloween.

The 19-year-old model donned an impressive white wig and dark sunglasses, while heading to Bootsy Bellows in Los Angeles with a friend.

Adding some glamour to the look, Kendall put on a leggy display in a silver sparkly leotard which cinched her in at the waist.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-Karl-Lagerfeld-Halloween.html#ixzz3qIF4crq2


----------



## ByeKitty

I'm sure she meant 'hoochie Karl'?


----------



## berrydiva

Kylie looks so much better without that cake face. She looks fresh and youthful.


----------



## Sasha2012

This is Kylie Jenner's first Halloween as an adult - she turned 18-years-old in August.

And the Keeping Up With The Kardashians star took full advantage of not being a minor anymore while getting ready to hang out with her friends on Saturday.

The E! standout wore a sexy outfit inspired by the TV show Xena: Warrior Princess that revealed a lot of skin.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-costume-heading-Halloween.html#ixzz3qIlgeiPz


----------



## Laila619

Oh good lawd.


----------



## pukasonqo

i think paris nailed the look ( although she effed up on the shoes)
kylie looks a bit like xena's long lost slutty little sister


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Coach Lover Too said:


> Just like the K's legs!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner appeared in boyfriend Tyga's new music video for Dope'd Up on Friday.

And the next day the 18-year-old E! star shared a clip on her website kyliejenner.com on how she went from goddess to ghoul.

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians looker is seen having makeup applied to her face in what looks like a very arduous project.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-s-music-video-scenes-clip.html#ixzz3qIvuYXe2


----------



## berrydiva

Her lips look terrible. SMH


----------



## AEGIS

Kylie does Halloween well but she wears a mask every day
Kendall looked her usual boring self


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I don't like Kendall's costume.... Not sure what she was going for? Maybe I'm just being dense at the moment lol

Kylie's zombie type makeup is yucky. lol


----------



## Jikena

Her lips in that video...

Damn, she can't even act for a song video.  She looks like an empty doll. No emotion.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Kylie would be so stunning if she hadn't blown up her face. Tragic.


----------



## myown

michie said:


> gay for pay



now with Orlando Bloom for pay

*



			She's half his age! Orlando Bloom, 38, reveals he's 'interested' in Kendall Jenner, 19, following romance rumours
		
Click to expand...

*
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-following-romance-rumours.html#ixzz3qK48S9wX


----------



## Noviia

myown said:


> as I said before: Girls these days pretend to be gay just to be cool or sexy. they grab each others boobs, make nude pics of the other one. ect
> What you describe is normal teenage behavior.
> 
> I´m just wondering how old you are, I am 27, and I remember it was cool and sexy to pretend to be lesbian when I was younger (it also kept the guys away), too. And I only need to look at my brothers FB page(who is 10 years younger than me)  and his friends page to see this. Girls pose to show their boobs, dress "sexy" or "lolita" and sleep with their best friends in a bed. they would rather kiss another girl than any guy. She is 19, a teenager. That´s perfectly normal.
> 
> And to be honest, I would rather see my future daughter kiss her best friend than having a baby with 18. Or having a 10 year older bf



lol no offense to you but even when i was younger i wouldn't be doing these activities you described above just to be "cool", being as straight as a ruler, the things you mentioned above would make me feel uncomfortable in general, but in no way do i hate them (lesbians).

i agree, kendall just seems so uninterested in guys...i love her and all but i think she really swings the other way, if you get what i mean


----------



## queen

myown said:


> I think kissing and touching in bed is a bit more than just "being cool and sexy" :imgbroken:
> I remember holding hands with your best friend was BIG when I was young. But alcohol can help so much. It was more like a kiss here and therein on the mouth and you know, better a girl craps your boobs than a strange guy. There were not  these barricades between girl and girl like girl and boy. don´t know how to explain...
> 
> Probably it´s because they are teens and with all these hormones and best friends they get confused? Mixing up love-feelings with best-friend-feeling? (just like 15 year olds "fall in love" each month)
> 
> But you have to agree, this behavior is normal these days....
> Just take a look at Facebook. 13 year olds pose sexual on their default picture.


Sorry, we will have to agree to disagree as I do not feel it is normal.  I think it is being done, but I do not find it "normal".  People do a lot of things that they think will make them "Cool", or gain acceptance, but that does not make it normal, as plenty of others are not doing it.  I do not rule the world, but I have my own thoughts on what is healthy and wholesome, and the sexualization of young teens is not it.  I prefer intimacy remain private.  Plastering your personal business online for all to see not cool or normal at all.  But to each his or her own.  The idolization of "celebrities" engaging in the sexual poses is very bizarre to me.  It is not easy being young and parents should definitely try harder to teach their children not to be sheep.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie Jenner appeared in boyfriend Tyga's new music video for Dope'd Up on Friday.
> 
> And the next day the 18-year-old E! star shared a clip on her website kyliejenner.com on how she went from goddess to ghoul.
> 
> The Keeping Up With The Kardashians looker is seen having makeup applied to her face in what looks like a very arduous project.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-s-music-video-scenes-clip.html#ixzz3qIvuYXe2




This can't be for real haha what did I just watch?


----------



## guccimamma

queen said:


> Sorry, we will have to agree to disagree as I do not feel it is normal.  I think it is being done, but I do not find it "normal".  People do a lot of things that they think will make them "Cool", or gain acceptance, but that does not make it normal, as plenty of others are not doing it.  I do not rule the world, but I have my own thoughts on what is healthy and wholesome, and the sexualization of young teens is not it.  I prefer intimacy remain private.  Plastering your personal business online for all to see not cool or normal at all.  But to each his or her own.  The idolization of "celebrities" engaging in the sexual poses is very bizarre to me.  It is not easy being young and parents should definitely try harder to teach their children not to be sheep.



yes.


----------



## michie

queen said:


> Sorry, we will have to agree to disagree as I do not feel it is normal.  I think it is being done, but I do not find it "normal".  People do a lot of things that they think will make them "Cool", or gain acceptance, but that does not make it normal, as plenty of others are not doing it.  I do not rule the world, but I have my own thoughts on what is healthy and wholesome, and the sexualization of young teens is not it.  I prefer intimacy remain private.  Plastering your personal business online for all to see not cool or normal at all.  But to each his or her own.  The idolization of "celebrities" engaging in the sexual poses is very bizarre to me.  It is not easy being young and parents should definitely try harder to teach their children not to be sheep.



This!


----------



## White Orchid

Agreed.  I think we were both raised in a whole different era which I'm personally very thankful for.



queen said:


> Sorry, we will have to agree to disagree as I do not feel it is normal.  I think it is being done, but I do not find it "normal".  People do a lot of things that they think will make them "Cool", or gain acceptance, but that does not make it normal, as plenty of others are not doing it.  I do not rule the world, but I have my own thoughts on what is healthy and wholesome, and the sexualization of young teens is not it.  I prefer intimacy remain private.  Plastering your personal business online for all to see not cool or normal at all.  But to each his or her own.  The idolization of "celebrities" engaging in the sexual poses is very bizarre to me.  It is not easy being young and parents should definitely try harder to teach their children not to be sheep.


----------



## poopsie

White Orchid said:


> Agreed.  I think we were both raised in a whole different era which I'm personally very thankful for.





Yup


----------



## manpursefan

I hope that after seeing Kendall's Halloween pics, you guys would see why some of us doubt that she's straight.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

http://thebiglead.com/2015/11/02/da...ngelo&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=facebook

maybe we are wrong lol


----------



## Lounorada

queen said:


> Sorry, we will have to agree to disagree as I do not feel it is normal.  I think it is being done, but I do not find it "normal".  People do a lot of things that they think will make them "Cool", or gain acceptance, but that does not make it normal, as plenty of others are not doing it.  I do not rule the world, but I have my own thoughts on what is healthy and wholesome, and the sexualization of young teens is not it.  I prefer intimacy remain private.  Plastering your personal business online for all to see not cool or normal at all.  But to each his or her own.  The idolization of "celebrities" engaging in the sexual poses is very bizarre to me.  It is not easy being young and parents should definitely try harder to teach their children not to be sheep.


+1
Well said, Queen.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall Jenner wrapped up her Halloween weekend by taking in a NBA game in Los Angeles.

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star was seen courtside as the Lakers took on the Dallas Mavericks at Staples Center on Sunday night.

The model, 19, was all in black wearing a cropped top and leggings that bared her midriff and some patterned pumps. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-LA-Lakers-basketball-game.html#ixzz3qO3SDoFA


----------



## Coach Lover Too

KrissieNO.5 said:


> http://thebiglead.com/2015/11/02/da...ngelo&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=facebook
> 
> maybe we are wrong lol



This part cracked me up! 

 Whether the report is accurate or not, our advice would be for athletes  (and everyone, for that matter) to stay as far away from the emasculating Kardashian reality show as humanly possible.


----------



## Lounorada

Coach Lover Too said:


> This part cracked me up!
> 
> Whether the report is accurate or not, our advice would be for athletes  (and everyone, for that matter) to stay as far away from the emasculating Kardashian reality show as humanly possible.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Sasha2012 said:


> Kendall Jenner wrapped up her Halloween weekend by taking in a NBA game in Los Angeles.
> 
> The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star was seen courtside as the Lakers took on the Dallas Mavericks at Staples Center on Sunday night.
> 
> The model, 19, was all in black wearing a cropped top and leggings that bared her midriff and some patterned pumps.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-LA-Lakers-basketball-game.html#ixzz3qO3SDoFA



Something looks different about her face...



Coach Lover Too said:


> This part cracked me up!
> 
> Whether the report is accurate or not, our advice would be for athletes  (and everyone, for that matter) to stay as far away from the emasculating Kardashian reality show as humanly possible.



Haha and you got that right! or maybe its a Konspiracy and Kris saw us calling Kendall a lesbian so she had to work overtime to find her a beard  jk jk


----------



## chowlover2

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Something looks different about her face...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha and you got that right! or maybe its a Konspiracy and Kris saw us calling Kendall a lesbian so she had to work overtime to find her a beard  jk jk




I was thinking the same thing about her face. Her lips definitely look bigger.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

chowlover2 said:


> I was thinking the same thing about her face. Her lips definitely look bigger.



Yep! That is the first thing I noticed about her. She is slowly becoming a Klone.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her two possible December issue covers for Elle Canada were unveiled a few weeks ago.

But inside the pages of the lifestyle magazine, Kylie Jenner proudly showed off a bold new look.

The 18-year-old reality star showed a bit of her edge with a huge gold bull ring in her nose for the pictorial.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-septum-ELLE-Canada-shoot.html#ixzz3qOJJ2oaW


----------



## ByeKitty

I just can't with how superficial these people are... seriously it's all outward appearance with them. Doesn't that get boring after a while?


----------



## bisousx

I think she looks really good in that shoot.


----------



## AEGIS

Kendall looks great
why does she only look model-like when she's not modeling?

Kylie looks like a giant stale turd


----------



## Humbugged

KrissieNO.5 said:


> http://thebiglead.com/2015/11/02/da...ngelo&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=facebook
> 
> maybe we are wrong lol




All the 'multiple sources' are running this of the back of a post on Media Take Out who tried this same story out a couple of months back off the back of two pics of them talking at a charity game .


Other gossip has her seeing the girl she was pictured with at the game last night - Lauren Perez ( who is one of the girls she regularly gets seen with in the posts others have been debating )


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

AEGIS said:


> Kendall looks great
> why does she only look model-like when she's not modeling?
> 
> Kylie looks like a giant stale turd



I think she lacks confidence. Very uncomfortable in her own body. Tries too hard and looks awkward for the camera. When she's just out and about she's not hyper aware of herself and she looks much better.


----------



## Nathalya

AEGIS said:


> Kendall looks great
> why does she only look model-like when she's not modeling?
> 
> Kylie looks like a giant stale turd



That last sentence made me lol!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Humbugged said:


> All the 'multiple sources' are running this of the back of a post on Media Take Out who tried this same story out a couple of months back off the back of two pics of them talking at a charity game .
> 
> 
> Other gossip has her seeing the girl she was pictured with at the game last night - Lauren Perez ( who is one of the girls she regularly gets seen with in the posts others have been debating )



Hmmm very interesting...where did you read that she is seeing this Lauren Perez girl?


----------



## Queenpixie

Kendall got the VS gig.

and Rihanna got out lol


----------



## azania

Queenpixie said:


> Kendall got the VS gig.
> 
> and Rihanna got out lol




I don't understand...?


----------



## Queenpixie

azania said:


> I don't understand...?



It was announced that Kendall will walk the VS fashion show.

Rihanna was meant to perform but at the same time it was announced that she canceled and ellie goulding will replace her


----------



## azania

Queenpixie said:


> It was announced that Kendall will walk the VS fashion show.
> 
> 
> 
> Rihanna was meant to perform but at the same time it was announced that she canceled and ellie goulding will replace her




Thanks!


----------



## terebina786

Didn't know Kendall was walking for VS... I wonder how irate Kylie is about that lol..


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Humbugged said:


> All the 'multiple sources' are running this of the back of a post on Media Take Out who tried this same story out a couple of months back off the back of two pics of them talking at a charity game .
> 
> 
> Other gossip has her seeing the girl she was pictured with at the game last night - Lauren Perez ( who is one of the girls she regularly gets seen with in the posts others have been debating )





terebina786 said:


> Didn't know Kendall was walking for VS... I wonder how irate Kylie is about that lol..



Kylie must be jealous but then again shes more of a fredericks of hollywood type lol


----------



## berrydiva

Is walking in the VS show something Kylie is even interested in?


----------



## kirsten

berrydiva said:


> Is walking in the VS show something Kylie is even interested in?




I don't think so. Kylie knows she's not a model. She has poked fun at that before. She seems just content doing her own photoshoots for her Instagram.


----------



## berrydiva

kirsten said:


> I don't think so. Kylie knows she's not a model. She has poked fun at that before. She seems just content doing her own photoshoots for her Instagram.



That's what I was wondering...I can't recall seeing/hearing anything that she wanted to be a model.  I think she content with being an IG thot as a career.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I wonder if it states Instagram Thot on her official ID?


----------



## Sasha2012

Tuesday, but as with all her Kardashian sisters, Kendall Jenner wanted to have more than one big night out for her birthday.

The brunette stepped out with her siblings and mum for an evening of celebration on Monday, as the family enjoyed some fun at The Nice Guy venue in Hollywood.

Kendall, 19, hit the hotspot on Monday and was seen alongside, Kim, Kourtney, Khloe, Kylie and mother Kris on Monday evening.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lebrating-20th-birthday-LA.html#ixzz3qSJDIxzy


----------



## berrydiva

They both look good.


----------



## Flawn08

They kept having bday celebrations.. it never ends.


----------



## terebina786

I just remember the show when she was jealous of Kendall's look book and she posted something on her app about VS bras and how she always wears them.


----------



## Swanky

I'm officially jealous, I love this car!

 *          Kendall Jenner             My Birthday Present To Myself Is A Model Classic          *

 * 

         33 minutes ago BY TMZ STAFF     *

              Exclusive Details




http://www.tmz.com/person/kendall-jenner/
*Kendall Jenner* looks like she's starring in a remake of "*American Graffiti*" ... tooling around in a classic, awesome '57 Corvette Stingray.
 Kendall was behind the wheel as BFF *Hailey Baldwin *rode shotgun Tuesday in Bev Hills.
 We're told the car was a present for Kendall's 20th birthday ... a present she gave herself.
 Fact is, 1957 was one of the most epic years in auto design history, with the Vette and T-Bird leading the pack.
 Unclear what it set her back, but $40k would not be out of the question.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3qT26eloS
​


----------



## Chloe_chick999

It's beautiful, and I give her credit for not going with a Ferrari.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I'm surprised at her choice. Lol but it is a good looking car. [emoji7]


----------



## Jikena

Love the colour of the car.


----------



## berrydiva

Love it. It has personality. Nothing like a classic.....looks good in any decade.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Great taste!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Sasha2012 said:


> Her two possible December issue covers for Elle Canada were unveiled a few weeks ago.
> 
> But inside the pages of the lifestyle magazine, Kylie Jenner proudly showed off a bold new look.
> 
> The 18-year-old reality star showed a bit of her edge with a huge gold bull ring in her nose for the pictorial.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-septum-ELLE-Canada-shoot.html#ixzz3qOJJ2oaW



They obviously photoshopped her neck in the first pic...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Jourdan Dunn threw what some took as shade to Kendall and VS on twitter earlier. Apparently VS picked Gigi and Kendall over her and she's salty about it. I kinda agree...they're going with popular/trendy models over talent. Kendall doesn't have the confidence to pull off a VS runway. Oh, and is it purely coincidence or are Kendall and Gigi a package deal? I swear it's like they do every show together. 



Sasha2012 said:


> Tuesday, but as with all her Kardashian sisters, Kendall Jenner wanted to have more than one big night out for her birthday.
> 
> The brunette stepped out with her siblings and mum for an evening of celebration on Monday, as the family enjoyed some fun at The Nice Guy venue in Hollywood.
> 
> Kendall, 19, hit the hotspot on Monday and was seen alongside, Kim, Kourtney, Khloe, Kylie and mother Kris on Monday evening.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lebrating-20th-birthday-LA.html#ixzz3qSJDIxzy



Kendall's jumpsuit is BOMB. I have too much boobage for it but it's totally something I'd rock. I just wish she had done something different with her hair.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

It's so embarrassing when they try to hate on what they're desperate for. It wasn't BS when you got in the last three years and auditioned again this year. It wouldn't have been bs if you hadn't gotten cut. You look like such an immature sore loser. 

I think Kendall and Gigi bring more press together than apart. Kendall isn't that interesting. When she's with her other model friends they seem better. Some tv show dubbed that the cheerleader effect. Gigi's got a fab body for VS so she makes sense. Kendall's like her promotional add on. 

I like Kendall's jumpsuit too.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Kendall is so plain and overrated. I don't get the hype


----------



## west of the sun

i'm a lurker, not a poster on this thread, but i just thought i'd come out of the wood work to say that that is one damn fine car


----------



## nastasja

Kendall's killing it in that jumpsuit.


----------



## VickyB

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Kendall is so plain and overrated. I don't get the hype



Kendull's look is unremarkable. She's tall and thin, ok face - her big problem is that she has zero charisma. All her photos fall flat because of it. She lacks "it" factor. 
Gigi brings so much more to the table - remarkable face and bod.


----------



## Oruka

Kendall has a much better face than Gigi. Gigi nor her sister can walk the runway and Kendall rocks on the runway. She will do well, she is tall and slim and has a good walk. She could have waited a year but she is going for a career like Gisele, I think.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Oruka said:


> Kendall has a much better face than Gigi. Gigi nor her sister can walk the runway and Kendall rocks on the runway. She will do well, she is tall and slim and has a good walk. She could have waited a year but she is going for a career like Gisele, I think.



I agree!! I don't get the hype over Gigi at all.


----------



## afsweet

curious to see how kendall will do in the VS fashion show. she doesn't seem charismatic enough for it, and her body isn't as on point as the other models'. she's tall and skinny, but not necessarily toned.


----------



## terebina786

Jourdan Dunn is a stunner. Kendall kind of pales in comparison but I guess VS is going for publicity.


----------



## berrydiva

Is the VS "fashion" show really that big of a deal? It's like being a VS model is the new Playboy Bunny without the cool bunny dip.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

hahahhaha

*The Insider*     &#8207;@*TheInsider*  3m3 minutes ago                                                Ouch! @*RebelWilson* admits she refused to present with the Jenner sisters at the VMAs. http://yhoo.it/1Mhvyug


----------



## saira1214

I'm surprised Kendall got the VS gig. She doesn't have the body for it.


----------



## aleksandras

berrydiva said:


> Is the VS "fashion" show really that big of a deal? It's like being a VS model is the new Playboy Bunny without the cool bunny dip.



It used to be a huge deal, yes. Some years ago they only used the TOP models, now they have 10 somewhat known models and 30 no-name models who have maybe one high fashion season under their belt. It doesn't mean anything to be cast to this show anymore. It has become a circus.


----------



## Lounorada

aleksandras said:


> It used to be a huge deal, yes. Some years ago they only used the TOP models, now they have 10 somewhat known models and 30 no-name models who have maybe one high fashion season under their belt. It doesn't mean anything to be cast to this show anymore. It has become a circus.




I agree.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I don't think it was Kendull versus Jourdan, even though Jourdan made it seem like it was. It just happened that in audition Kendull got it and Jourdan didn't. I'm sure there are other established models who didn't get to walk in VS fashion show this year.


----------



## berrydiva

aleksandras said:


> It used to be a huge deal, yes. Some years ago they only used the TOP models, now they have 10 somewhat known models and 30 no-name models who have maybe one high fashion season under their belt. It doesn't mean anything to be cast to this show anymore. It has become a circus.



Interesting. Thanks. I never found anything interesting in their show so I never realized it was a major deal.


----------



## Sasha2012

There has been a lot of celebration for this star in the last few days, but to mark her big social media milestone this star turned up the heat.

Kendall Jenner posted a partially nude shot of herself to celebrate having 40 million Instagram followers on Wednesday.

The reality star - who turned 20 on Tuesday - said the black and white snap, which would be NSFW if it were not for a red X, is her favourite snapshot of herself.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...illion-Instagram-followers.html#ixzz3qYuheJ3n


----------



## LouboutinHottie

aleksandras said:


> It used to be a huge deal, yes. Some years ago they only used the TOP models, now they have 10 somewhat known models and 30 no-name models who have maybe one high fashion season under their belt. It doesn't mean anything to be cast to this show anymore. It has become a circus.



+1 it used to be good.


----------



## Sasha2012

She was glammed up to the nines the night before as she celebrated her sister Kendall's 20th birthday.

But Kylie Jenner took the night off on Tuesday as she stepped out in Sherman Oaks for a casual dinner at Casa Vega with boyfriend Tyga.

The 18-year-old reality star was unusually dressed down in a baggy grey sweater with elbow patches and ripped white jeans. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ey-sweater-low-key-dinner-date-beau-Tyga.html


----------



## Oryx816

^ Drumroll please!  Kylie looks good AND fairly age appropriate!  I think this is a first.  Now if she only dropped that albatross around her neck....


----------



## Oryx816

Super cute pic, but "my lover"?  wtf?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Aww Kylie was such a cute little girl!


----------



## Jikena

So, the K's trend was to put their coat over their shoulders... and now it's one shoulder ? 

I like her outfit though. Simple and cosy.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Maybe next the coats will hover above their shoulders.


----------



## AEGIS

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Jourdan Dunn threw what some took as shade to Kendall and VS on twitter earlier. Apparently VS picked Gigi and Kendall over her and she's salty about it. I kinda agree...they're going with popular/trendy models over talent. Kendall doesn't have the confidence to pull off a VS runway. Oh, and is it purely coincidence or are Kendall and Gigi a package deal? I swear it's like they do every show together.
> 
> 
> 
> Kendall's jumpsuit is BOMB. I have too much boobage for it but it's totally something I'd rock. I just wish she had done something different with her hair.



It's so they can post pics with the hashtag #squad #squadgoals


----------



## AEGIS

why is this Kendall's happy bday post on IG?


----------



## nastasja

AEGIS said:


> why is this Kendall's happy bday post on IG?




Because her momma raised her.


----------



## WishList986

Sasha2012 said:


> Kendall Jenner wrapped up her Halloween weekend by taking in a NBA game in Los Angeles.
> 
> The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star was seen courtside as the Lakers took on the Dallas Mavericks at Staples Center on Sunday night.
> 
> The model, 19, was all in black wearing a cropped top and leggings that bared her midriff and some patterned pumps.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-LA-Lakers-basketball-game.html#ixzz3qO3SDoFA



Couldn't care less about this outfit, but oh so jealous that she was seated next to Flea


----------



## dangerouscurves

killerlife said:


> Because her momma raised her.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Funny but true!


----------



## Sasha2012

They seem to have an endless supply of luxury vehicles at their disposal.

And on Wednesday Kylie Jenner and her rap star boyfriend Tyga took his fetching metallic grey Rolls Royce for a drive to their local shopping mall where they dropped some cash on some designer wears.

It appeared to be quite the spree as the duo were seen toting multiple gift bags out of upscale department store Neiman Marcus. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oy-designer-shopping-spree.html#ixzz3qaRfS5Za


----------



## WishList986

Sasha2012 said:


> They'd spent the night partying hard dressed in their Halloween finest.
> 
> But no matter how late her night, Kylie Jenner is never too tired for an impromptu photoshoot.
> 
> Pouting by her newly built swimming pool at her $2.7million Calabasas mansion, the 18-year-old tweeted: 'Sunday funday'.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oween-party-West-Hollywood.html#ixzz3qHu1rEL4



Can anyone ID the shoes??


----------



## GoGlam

krissieno.5 said:


> i agree!! I don't get the hype over gigi at all.




+2


----------



## ChanelMommy

I can't with these two...


----------



## Lounorada

WishList986 said:


> Can anyone ID the shoes??



Céline (Winter 2015 shoes)
https://www.celine.com/en#./en?&amp;_suid=144672117637807743925622198731


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

AEGIS said:


> why is this Kendall's happy bday post on IG?



And some say Kendall isn't as thirsty as the rest of them. She's exactly the same. She and Kylie should have Instagram Thot as their profession on their IDs.


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> She was glammed up to the nines the night before as she celebrated her sister Kendall's 20th birthday.
> 
> But Kylie Jenner took the night off on Tuesday as she stepped out in Sherman Oaks for a casual dinner at Casa Vega with boyfriend Tyga.
> 
> The 18-year-old reality star was unusually dressed down in a baggy grey sweater with elbow patches and ripped white jeans.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ey-sweater-low-key-dinner-date-beau-Tyga.html







i love those grey sneakers she is wearing!!


Lounorada - do what only you can do please!!


----------



## dooneybaby

I was excited about checking out the H&M Balmain line until I saw who was modeling the clothes. Kendall and Kiley, of course, Kendall's new model pal, Gigi Hadid and Gigi's sister. Really? Ugh!


----------



## dooneybaby

Oruka said:


> Kendall has a much better face than Gigi. Gigi nor her sister can walk the runway and Kendall rocks on the runway. She will do well, she is tall and slim and has a good walk. She could have waited a year but she is going for a career like Gisele, I think.


I remember the episode on The Kardashians when Kendall was in New York with Kim, was thinking about getting into modeling and was just learning how to walk the runway.


----------



## mundodabolsa

bag-princess said:


> i love those grey sneakers she is wearing!!
> 
> 
> Lounorada - do what only you can do please!!



They're also Celine.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

GoGlam said:


> +2



She looks like a creepy baby haha


----------



## Lounorada

Babydoll Chanel said:


> And some say Kendall isn't as thirsty as the rest of them. She's exactly the same. She and Kylie should have Instagram Thot as their profession on their IDs.


Exactly.


----------



## pukasonqo

wasn't tyga owing $$$$ to his landlord? 
i wonder who pays for all this shopping...maybe they are just empty bags for the daily pap stroll?


----------



## lanasyogamama

AEGIS said:


> why is this Kendall's happy bday post on IG?



If it didn't have the boob, I would think it was a sweet pic.


----------



## WishList986

Lounorada said:


> Céline (Winter 2015 shoes)
> https://www.celine.com/en#./en?&amp;_suid=144672117637807743925622198731



Thank you, lovely!


----------



## YSoLovely

aleksandras said:


> It used to be a huge deal, yes. Some years ago they only used the TOP models, now they have 10 somewhat known models and 30 no-name models who have maybe one high fashion season under their belt. It doesn't mean anything to be cast to this show anymore. It has become a circus.



This.
And walking the show and doing well would get you one step closer to being a contracted VS model or even angel. Those contracts used to be quite sizeable, but haven't been for a number of years now.


----------



## Lounorada

WishList986 said:


> Thank you, lovely!


 
You're welcome!


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> i love those grey sneakers she is wearing!!
> 
> 
> Lounorada - do what only you can do please!!


 

 Céline 
https://www.celine.com/en/collections/fall/shoes/skate-zipped-bootie-felt/317112FSKC.09GG.34


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> Céline
> https://www.celine.com/en/collections/fall/shoes/skate-zipped-bootie-felt/317112FSKC.09GG.34






BOOM! thank you!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> BOOM! thank you!




You're welcome, hun!


----------



## pukasonqo

Lounorada said:


> You're welcome, hun!




lou, you need your own thread! [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## SpeedyJC

Babydoll Chanel said:


> And some say Kendall isn't as thirsty as the rest of them. She's exactly the same. She and Kylie should have Instagram Thot as their profession on their IDs.



Kendall is as thirsty as the rest of them. The Kardashians remind of a family of camels; they are all thirsty as hell however unlike the camel whose reserve is located in the back hump the Kardashisns reserve is located in the bottom hump.


----------



## Lounorada

pukasonqo said:


> lou, you need your own thread! [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## StopHammertime

SpeedyJC said:


> Kendall is as thirsty as the rest of them. The Kardashians remind of a family of camels; they are all thirsty as hell however unlike the camel whose reserve is located in the back hump the Kardashisns reserve is located in the bottom hump.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Jayne1

SpeedyJC said:


> Kendall is as thirsty as the rest of them. The Kardashians remind of a family of camels; they are all thirsty as hell however unlike the camel whose reserve is located in the back hump the Kardashisns reserve is located in the bottom hump.



That's very good!


----------



## dangerouscurves

SpeedyJC said:


> Kendall is as thirsty as the rest of them. The Kardashians remind of a family of camels; they are all thirsty as hell however unlike the camel whose reserve is located in the back hump the Kardashisns reserve is located in the bottom hump.




Post of the day! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## guccimamma

SpeedyJC said:


> Kendall is as thirsty as the rest of them. The Kardashians remind of a family of camels; they are all thirsty as hell however unlike the camel whose reserve is located in the back hump the Kardashisns reserve is located in the bottom hump.



that would make a great cartoon!


----------



## Lounorada

> *Caitlyn Jenner 'will attend Victoria's Secret Fashion Show' to support daughter Kendall's first walk for lingerie brand*
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dall-s-walk-lingerie-brand.html#ixzz3qkEWz7Ou


 

First hiring slothmodel Kendull, now inviting attention-seeking Caitlyn... VS is well and truly jumping on the Kardashian/Jenner fame-whore-show bandwagon. I'm guessing the whole family will be there, fighting for media attention...


----------



## redney

I  Tim Gunn! 

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...dashian-aura-of-yuck_563cc9b1e4b0411d3070ac44

*Tim Gunn's Not A Fan Of Kendall Jenner: 'She's Tainted By The Kardashian Aura Of Yuck' **"I find it all distasteful."*

  "If you want guidance in fashion, just consider this: if a Kardashian is wearing it -- don't!" Tim Gunn declared in a conversation with HuffPost Live on Thursday.

  And that's just where the "Project Runway Junior" co-host's disdain for the reality TV family begins. When asked if he thought sought-after supermodel Kendall Jenner was on her way to it-girl stardom, Gunn looked perplexed.

  "I think absolutely nothing [of her], to be honest," he said. "And I'm assuming there's a huge, perhaps million-dollars-a-month publicity wagon that is pulling these girls along and creating these lives for them. I&#8217;m distrustful of it, and I find it all distasteful."

  "She may be a perfectly lovely young woman," he continued. "[But] I just feel that she's tainted by the Kardashian aura of yuck!"

  The disgust extends to Kim Kardashian's husband Kanye West's fashion line, which went on sale earlier this week. 

  "I think they're a bunch of dumb clothes," Gunn said of the Yeezy Season 1 designs. "Just basic pieces. ... He won&#8217;t [like that comment], but let me tell you, the whole Kardashian clan doesn&#8217;t like me, so no surprise there.&#8221;


----------



## labelwhore04

Lounorada said:


> First hiring slothmodel Kendull, now inviting attention-seeking Caitlyn... VS is well and truly jumping on the Kardashian/Jenner fame-whore-show bandwagon. I'm guessing the whole family will be there, fighting for media attention...



I wonder if Kendall still stands by her comment on how being a Kardashian hurt her modelling career She sure as hell wouldn't be walking for VS if she was some random girl off the street.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

labelwhore04 said:


> I wonder if Kendall still stands by her comment on how being a Kardashian hurt her modelling career *She sure as hell wouldn't be walking for VS if she was some random girl off the street.*



Not this early in her career too! She might've ended up at VS, but she didn't have to go through the ranks like other models did. She went straight to the top.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Kris' 60th birthday party:


----------



## LouboutinHottie

I think they look good?? But I guess I should wait until more pics come out lol. But I think that theme is a little cheesy and over the top for a 60th birthday party tbh.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I like how Kourt dressed in the party.


----------



## YSoLovely

Love Kylie's dress, but Kortney's the best dressed imo.

Khloe... sigh. This look works for Rihanna, but it's horrible on Khloe. She needs all the hair she can get to distract from her face


----------



## tulipfield

Jeez.  20s are all about loose silhouettes, straight lines and minimal curves, but since I they're Kardashians, they have to make everything skin-tight anyway.


----------



## Lounorada

tulipfield said:


> Jeez.  20s are all about loose silhouettes, straight lines and minimal curves, but since I they're Kardashians, they have to make everything skin-tight anyway.


 
This.


But it's the number one rule in the THOT manual- everything worn must be skin-tight.


----------



## AEGIS

i just read her interview for TIME influential teen and she is not smart


----------



## AEGIS

LouboutinHottie said:


> Kris' 60th birthday party:



No Caitlyn?


----------



## SpeedyJC

Lounorada said:


> This.
> 
> 
> But it's the number one rule in the THOT manual- everything worn must be skin-tight.



Can the THOT manual be purchased at your local Barnes and Nobles? 




YSoLovely said:


> Love Kylie's dress, but Kortney's the best dressed imo.
> 
> Khloe... sigh. This look works for Rihanna, but it's horrible on Khloe. She needs all the hair she can get to distract from her face



Very true.


----------



## Lounorada

SpeedyJC said:


> Can the THOT manual be purchased at your local Barnes and Nobles?




It's probably available in all DASH stores.


----------



## Staci_W

redney said:


> I  Tim Gunn!
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...dashian-aura-of-yuck_563cc9b1e4b0411d3070ac44
> 
> *Tim Gunn's Not A Fan Of Kendall Jenner: 'She's Tainted By The Kardashian Aura Of Yuck' **"I find it all distasteful."*
> 
> "If you want guidance in fashion, just consider this: if a Kardashian is wearing it -- don't!" Tim Gunn declared in a conversation with HuffPost Live on Thursday.
> 
> And that's just where the "Project Runway Junior" co-host's disdain for the reality TV family begins. When asked if he thought sought-after supermodel Kendall Jenner was on her way to it-girl stardom, Gunn looked perplexed.
> 
> "I think absolutely nothing [of her], to be honest," he said. "And I'm assuming there's a huge, perhaps million-dollars-a-month publicity wagon that is pulling these girls along and creating these lives for them. Im distrustful of it, and I find it all distasteful."
> 
> "She may be a perfectly lovely young woman," he continued. "[But] I just feel that she's tainted by the Kardashian aura of yuck!"
> 
> The disgust extends to Kim Kardashian's husband Kanye West's fashion line, which went on sale earlier this week.
> 
> "I think they're a bunch of dumb clothes," Gunn said of the Yeezy Season 1 designs. "Just basic pieces. ... He wont [like that comment], but let me tell you, the whole Kardashian clan doesnt like me, so no surprise there.


Tim nailed it.


----------



## berrydiva

I actually like all of their outfits.


----------



## Lounorada

Judging from the pics that have been posted, I have to say Kylie looks great! That embellished dress she wore was stunning, she really stood out.

I will agree with others who said Kourtney looks the best, because she looks comfortable and effortless. 
Plus, I love a great trouser outfit and many, many times in the past it's the look I've gone for if I know my friends are wearing skirts/dresses at an event/on a night out. I like to be different


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

The koven truly looks demonic in this picture.


----------



## Jayne1

tulipfield said:


> Jeez.  20s are all about loose silhouettes, straight lines and minimal curves, but since I they're Kardashians, they have to make everything skin-tight anyway.



Exactly. Straight down, slim lines and flat chested. The antithesis of a surgery enhanced K.


----------



## Queenpixie

they are all wearing Yousef Al-Jasmi. his collection is stunning!!


----------



## lulu212121

Wentworth-Roth said:


> The koven truly looks demonic in this picture.


This picture scares me! Amazing how all of their eyes look like that.:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## White Orchid

Kris seriously looks androgynous in all the photos I've seen.

Khloe trying to do a Rihanna, but failing dismally.

Kylie, surprisingly looks good but then again she has the body to pull such a beautiful creation.


----------



## Jayne1

Tim Gunn on the Ks:

&#8220;The whole Kardashian clan doesn&#8217;t like me, so. There are large issues for me, such as &#8216;Why?&#8217; (laughs) &#8216;Why?&#8217;. When it comes to fashion, I say to people all the time, if you want guidance for your fashion, just consider this: If a Kardashian is wearing it &#8211; don&#8217;t. I think it&#8217;s vulgar. And I just think given the amount of public exposure that the Kardashians have, to potentially be sending a message to people that you too can dress like this? No.&#8221;

&#8220;I think absolutely nothing [about Kendall], to be perfectly honest. And I&#8217;m assuming there&#8217;s a huge, perhaps million dollar a month, publicity wagon that is pulling these girls along, and creating these lives for them. I&#8217;m distrustful of it, and I find it all distasteful.&#8221;What do you think?

Dlisted:

*Tim then went on to back-pedal just a bit by adding that he doesn&#8217;t know Kendall Jenner, and that she may be a &#8220;perfectly lovely young woman&#8221;, but that she&#8217;s &#8220;tainted by the Kardashian aura of yuck.&#8221; In response, Kris Jenner released a statement saying: &#8220;Aura of yuck? I&#8217;ll have you know I always make sure my girls are thoroughly hosed off before every event.&#8221;*

http://dlisted.com/2015/11/07/tim-gunn-took-a-giant-krap-on-the-kardashians/#more-195799


----------



## noitsyou

Tim Gunn is always spot on. Kendall's family is a blessing and a curse.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Lounorada said:


> It's probably available in all DASH stores.



DASH; where a THOT can be a THOT


----------



## Lounorada

SpeedyJC said:


> DASH; where a THOT can be a THOT


----------



## GoGlam

berrydiva said:


> I actually like all of their outfits.




I do too


----------



## Pandoravuitton

I think Kendall and Kylie should have traded dresses and hair styles, but the outfits were all amazing.


----------



## pukasonqo

PMK has the face to launch a thousand nightmares in the last pic
and so you guys can see i am not all negative, the dresses are gorgeous and kourtney pulls the androgynous styling well


----------



## Crystalina

So sad Rob isn't there [emoji20]


----------



## AEGIS

Queenpixie said:


> they are all wearing Yousef Al-Jasmi. his collection is stunning!!



Kim was in Marchesa


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

They look good. 

I love the theme and the OTT of it all. Mindy Weiss did a great job. 

From the pics I saw, it looks like Charlie Wilson performed at the party. I'm jealous.


----------



## Eva1991

tulipfield said:


> Jeez.  20s are all about loose silhouettes, straight lines and minimal curves, but since I they're Kardashians, they have to make everything skin-tight anyway.



My thoughts exactly. The dresses are nice but not very 20s inspired.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Eva1991 said:


> My thoughts exactly. The dresses are nice but not very 20s inspired.




I think the theme was more Gatsby extravagant than Gatsby 20s.


----------



## WishList986

LouboutinHottie said:


> I think they look good?? But I guess I should wait until more pics come out lol. But I think that theme is a little cheesy and over the top for a 60th birthday party tbh.



I think they all look beautiful honestly! Is it over the top? Yes. But we all know the Kardashians love a good themed party.


----------



## CobaltBlu

good thing they made that book into a movie otherwise they would have had even less of a clue


----------



## Jikena

Did you see the pictures of the room ? Kris posted a few on FB. It looked amazing.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Jikena said:


> Did you see the pictures of the room ? Kris posted a few on FB. It looked amazing.



Yes, I saw a pic on IG and it's absolutely gorgeous. Mindy Weiss coordinated the event and Jeff Leatham did the flowers, they did a great job.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

WishList986 said:


> I think they all look beautiful honestly! Is it over the top? Yes. But we all know the Kardashians love a good themed party.



Well I was doubting my judgement! They usually look pretty trashy so I was like am I okay? LOL.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I think they look good, but I love the 20s and sparkly dresses... 

I also love Tim Gunn and his comments are fantastic


----------



## ByeKitty

So Rob wasn't invited?


----------



## Sasha2012

On her birthday Kendall Jenner took to Instagram to confirm she had received 'the best birthday present ever,' to get to walk in the Victoria's Secret Fashion Show.

And the countdown is likely on for the 20-year-old star, who was spotted in New York City on Sunday, just two days before the big event.

She looked laid-back as she stepped out into the city by herself, bundling up in an all-black ensemble.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ria-s-Secret-Fashion-debut.html#ixzz3qxkq4mIx


----------



## princess101804

i feel like kendall is the only one walking that hasn't been working out


----------



## kirsten

ByeKitty said:


> So Rob wasn't invited?




I don't think Rob even wants to go.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Caitlyn and Kendall look exactly alike in that pic and Kylie looks pretty without her face paint.


----------



## myown

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Caitlyn and Kendall look exactly alike in that pic and Kylie looks pretty without her face paint.



I noticed that too. 

But you can see Kylie has similarity here and there a bit


----------



## dooneybaby

kirsten said:


> I don't think Rob even wants to go.


Rob has been in hiding since he's gained a lot of weight. I think he lives with Khloe.


----------



## dooneybaby

redney said:


> I  Tim Gunn!
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...dashian-aura-of-yuck_563cc9b1e4b0411d3070ac44
> 
> *Tim Gunn's Not A Fan Of Kendall Jenner: 'She's Tainted By The Kardashian Aura Of Yuck' **"I find it all distasteful."*
> 
> "If you want guidance in fashion, just consider this: if a Kardashian is wearing it -- don't!" Tim Gunn declared in a conversation with HuffPost Live on Thursday.
> 
> And that's just where the "Project Runway Junior" co-host's disdain for the reality TV family begins. When asked if he thought sought-after supermodel Kendall Jenner was on her way to it-girl stardom, Gunn looked perplexed.
> 
> "I think absolutely nothing [of her], to be honest," he said. "And I'm assuming there's a huge, perhaps million-dollars-a-month publicity wagon that is pulling these girls along and creating these lives for them. Im distrustful of it, and I find it all distasteful."
> 
> "She may be a perfectly lovely young woman," he continued. "[But] I just feel that she's tainted by the Kardashian aura of yuck!"
> 
> The disgust extends to Kim Kardashian's husband Kanye West's fashion line, which went on sale earlier this week.
> 
> "I think they're a bunch of dumb clothes," Gunn said of the Yeezy Season 1 designs. "Just basic pieces. ... He wont [like that comment], but let me tell you, the whole Kardashian clan doesnt like me, so no surprise there.


Oh Tim, Tim. I adore you so.
Always on point! 

(I think he's trying to say, leave the class up to the classy people! )


----------



## Glitterandstuds

She looks great, so did she get wings? Don't they have to start off with Pink? I think it's a little to much to say she stole the show *yawn*


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

2015 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory on November 10, 2015 in New York City


----------



## LouboutinHottie

She looks really good!


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Kendall rocked VS.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

2015 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory on November 10, 2015 in New York City.


----------



## StopHammertime

Personal opinion, she looked better in the before pics than the actual show. She looks very cute in that pink robe.


----------



## VickyB

Kendall has zero sex appeal.


----------



## starsandbucks

She looks really pretty, especially in the photos where she's smiling.


----------



## bag-princess

Pandoravuitton said:


> Kendall rocked VS.





starsandbucks said:


> She looks really pretty, especially in the photos where she's smiling.





ITA - she looked great and you could tell she was really loving it and enjoying herself.  never have seen her smile so much!


----------



## glamourous1098

IMO she's much better for VS than for high fashion.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I'm in the minority I guess but I don't think she looks that great, pretty blah as usual and her hair looks flat. Maybe if I saw her in motion.


----------



## saira1214

When did she get boobs? She has always been very flat chested.


----------



## edanc

She looks really good! I'm curious to see how she translates in motion though, hopefully her walk has improved.


----------



## YSoLovely

saira1214 said:


> When did she get boobs? She has always been very flat chested.




VS magic


----------



## Chloe_chick999

She looks so pretty! I think she's a cutie.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She got nice outfits. She looks like her usual awkward self.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Wow!  Kendall looked so pretty at VS.  Reminded me of a young Cindy Crawford in many of the photos.


----------



## tulipfield

VickyB said:


> Kendall has zero sex appeal.




Yyyyyyeah.  I think she works better in high fashion than in VS even if she's not great in either.

Also she's a little flat-chested to be a VS model isn't she?  I mean I'm all for a diversity in body types but it doesn't seem like they applied the same standards to her.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Most vs models are pretty flat chested. The push up bras looks ridiculous if you have big boobs.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

2015 Victoria's Secret Fashion After Party at TAO Downtown on November 10, 2015 in New York City.


----------



## CobaltBlu

She almost looks like she has a personality in the VS show.


----------



## AEGIS

that blue outfit was not for her
she looked better in the dramatic one
good for her
my fat behind is certainly not in victoria's secret shape


----------



## aleksandras

I must admit, she doesn't look as out of place in the VS show that I first thought she would. The light blue outfit really compliments her. VS might be losing couple angels after this show, so I could see them offering Kendall a contract soon.


----------



## whimsic

Her expressions on the runway were not flattering.. She looks at ease in the afterparty.


----------



## Oruka

She looked great especially for her 1st time. I love the Boho outfit really compliment her darker features. 
Looooved the Versace dress she wore to the after party!!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

glamourous1098 said:


> imo she's much better for vs than for high fashion.





ita


----------



## lala1

So Gigi got wings the first time she walked, but not Kendall?


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Her toes are so gross lol I wish she paint them. Still plain and overrated


----------



## bag-princess

she banned her sisters from the show - said she did not want a media circus while working!




*Kendall Jenner Banned Her Kardashian Sisters From Attending The Victorias Secret Fashion Show*





Its safe to say that in  Kardashian/Jenner land, yesterday was all about twenty-year-old Kendall,  who made her Victorias Secret Fashion Show debut alongside her best  mate, Gigi Hadid.
And in case you didnt know, becoming a VS Angel is about as prestigious as it gets.




Understandably, Kendall was keen  to not turn the catwalk show into a media circus, and admitted that she  banned her famous Kardashian sisters from attending the event to show  their support. 

Speaking  to New York Daily News, the model explained: I told them all to stay  away. It was too much pressure and I was like, Mom and Dad are good  enough.
I just need the pressure off. Theres enough pressure as it is.




Despite not being joined by the  usual clan, Kendalls parents, Caitlyn and Kris Jenner, put on a united  front as they supported their daughter at the show.
Kris  was joined by her new boyfriend, Corey Gamble, and according to a  mystery insider, Caitlyn was keen to show that there were definitely no  hard feelings despite their relatively messy split last year.




Kris was understandably full of pride as her daughter took to the  catwalk, taking to her Instagram page to share a whole load of pics from  the night, gushing: So incredible!! Beyond proud of you  @kendalljenner, alongside extensive use of the hashtag #proudmama.








http://news.yahoo.com/kendall-jenner-banned-her-kardashian-sisters-from-101324733.html


----------



## Jikena

She looks great in the VS pictures. 

But that last outfit... Wth is that lol. Looks like a ripped trash bag.


----------



## whimsic

They love pretending Kendall banned them when they don't get an invite to her shows.


----------



## AEGIS

whimsic said:


> They love pretending Kendall banned them when they don't get an invite to her shows.



lol
it never makes sense to me


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Wow!!! She looks awesome!!! I loved the blue outfit they put her in. 

And her body looks great. Definitely motivation to be sticking to my diet. [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## bag-princess

whimsic said:


> They love pretending Kendall banned them when they don't get an invite to her shows.





   well kris was there so i guess that was the K quota for the night!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like her after party look. Her hair looks cute like that and she has a good figure for the cut of that dress.


----------



## labelwhore04

I think VS is the kind of modelling that Kendall should be doing. She is perfect for commercial, not high fashion, same with Gigi.


----------



## summer2815

My only complaint - the top knot "hairstyle" she sported for the after party.


----------



## Eva1991

Never thought I'd say this but Kendall did a fantastic job at the show. She looked much more confident than usual.


----------



## twinkle.tink

whimsic said:


> They love pretending Kendall banned them when they don't get an invite to her shows.





AEGIS said:


> lol
> it never makes sense to me



Tyga was there  
Pretty sure they had invites


----------



## Lounorada

Long gone are the days when the VSFS was something spectacular & entertaining.
Nowadays with the boring models, the limp hair, bland makeup, terrible & unimaginative costumes (which look like bad craft projects)... It's all so damn 'meh'


----------



## Lounorada

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I'm in the minority I guess but I don't think she looks that great, pretty blah as usual and her hair looks flat. Maybe if I saw her in motion.



Her face looked really tired too, those under-eye lines she's sporting are a huge giveaway. Although, I suppose that could be the fact that she seems to be wearing very minimal makeup (not the usual Kardashian/Jenner heavy, drag queen makeup) and no help from photoshop, which shows just how plain/basic her face is...


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> Long gone are the days when the VSFS was something spectacular & entertaining.
> Nowadays with the boring models, the limp hair, bland makeup, terrible & unimaginative costumes (which look like bad craft projects)... It's all so damn 'meh'



I agree with you.

Also, the girls tend to be bean poles with boobs.  Didn't they once have more feminine figures?


----------



## lallybelle

twinkle.tink said:


> Tyga was there
> Pretty sure they had invites



Yeah someone asked Kylie on twitter about Tyga being there and she wasn't. She said because Kendall didn't want any extra pressure.


----------



## redney

whimsic said:


> Her expressions on the runway were not flattering.. She looks at ease in the afterparty.



Agree. She is much better with commercial "girl next door" smiling modeling than trying to be stone-faced serious/sexy high fashion.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

She looked good at the after party, very pretty. I always think she is pretty but for VS I thought she was kind of lackluster. Obviously that's just me, most of you guys think she looked really good.


----------



## Brandless

I'm not surprised she looked good in the VS fashion show. These Kardashian girls have had so much practice posing in their undies. She's totally in her element there.


----------



## bisousx

She killed it at the VS show, at least from the pics. I've never seen her emote like this before.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Kendall looks more relaxed and model like at the VS show. Maybe she was nervous at the shows for the large fashion houses.


----------



## SpeedyJC

labelwhore04 said:


> I think VS is the kind of modelling that Kendall should be doing. She is perfect for commercial, not high fashion, same with Gigi.



I agree with you. I think she is best fit for commercial modeling, she just isn't meant for  high fashion in my opinion.


----------



## TC1

Lounorada said:


> Long gone are the days when the VSFS was something spectacular & entertaining.
> Nowadays with the boring models, the limp hair, bland makeup, terrible & unimaginative costumes (which look like bad craft projects)... It's all so damn 'meh'



VS used to have good quality items to show off on the runway too. Now they make the most $$ off the PINK items. Cheap throw away crap.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I'd love to see some throwback pics to the VS "glory days"


----------



## BPC

labelwhore04 said:


> I think VS is the kind of modelling that Kendall should be doing. She is perfect for commercial, not high fashion, same with Gigi.



Agreed. 



TC1 said:


> VS used to have good quality items to show off on the runway too. Now they make the most $$ off the PINK items. Cheap throw away crap.



I don't remember VS ever having quality items (at least not since I started wearing them in the the late 80's.) Cute yes, quality, nope.


----------



## Lounorada

Jayne1 said:


> I agree with you.
> 
> Also, the girls tend to be bean poles with boobs. * Didn't they once have more feminine figures*?


 
Absolutely! IMO, they used to look healthy, fit and toned, not extremely thin and unhealthy.
My favourite of the angels was Karolina Kurkova  girls body was bomb, she had a strong walk and she always got great costumes.
Karolina:














Tyra:





Gisele:





Heidi:





Naomi:




Tumblr

The good times... 2005 VSFS!


----------



## bag-princess

BPC said:


> Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember VS ever having quality items (at least not since I started wearing them in the the late 80's.) Cute yes, quality, nope.





someone was just saying this - when they had their big sale for panties she would buy buy buy!   now - not so much because the quality is not like it used to be!


----------



## berrydiva

TC1 said:


> VS used to have good quality items to show off on the runway too. Now they make the most $$ off the PINK items. Cheap throw away crap.



When did they ever have quality items? I stopped shopping there regularly year ago, at least 7-10 years now, once I was actually able to access items of quality for just a little more than VS.


----------



## sabrunka

Giselle looks like an iphone.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

GoGlam said:


> +2





Lounorada said:


> Absolutely! IMO, they used to look healthy, fit and toned, not extremely thin and unhealthy.
> My favourite of the angels was Karolina Kurkova  girls body was bomb, she had a strong walk and she always got great costumes.
> Karolina:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyra:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gisele:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heidi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naomi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblr
> 
> The good times... 2005 VSFS!




I loved Karolina!! and the rest that you posted. Those were REAL SUPERMODELS!!


----------



## Lounorada

lanasyogamama said:


> I'd love to see some throwback pics to the VS "glory days"




*whispers*- Check the next page, I just posted some!


----------



## AEGIS

berrydiva said:


> When did they ever have quality items? I stopped shopping there regularly year ago, at least 7-10 years now, once I was actually able to access items of quality for just a little more than VS.



lmao. this is such an unintentially shady question at VS


----------



## labelwhore04

I'm really surprised Kendall has made it this far in her career. I never thought she would walk for VS, that's a big deal. She's becoming more successful than i thought she would. Good for her though, she looked great in the show, she's perfect for VS.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

The models now look like girls vs Women. Gone are the days of supermodels.


----------



## White Orchid

I just cried into my 5th Arnotts Mint Slices.  Thanks.



Lounorada said:


> Absolutely! IMO, they used to look healthy, fit and toned, not extremely thin and unhealthy.
> My favourite of the angels was Karolina Kurkova  girls body was bomb, she had a strong walk and she always got great costumes.
> Karolina:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyra:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gisele:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heidi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naomi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblr
> 
> The good times... 2005 VSFS!


----------



## White Orchid

Man, Tyra really knew how to work it eh?


----------



## GoGlam

starsandbucks said:


> she looks really pretty, especially in the photos where she's smiling.




+1


----------



## originallyxelle

Kendall looked good at the VSFS!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Lounorada said:


> Absolutely! IMO, they used to look healthy, fit and toned, not extremely thin and unhealthy.
> My favourite of the angels was Karolina Kurkova  girls body was bomb, she had a strong walk and she always got great costumes.
> Karolina:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyra:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gisele:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heidi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naomi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblr
> 
> The good times... 2005 VSFS!





The good old days!! Karolina was one of my faves too. Naomi was FIERCE though. 

I'm actually really surprised how good Kendall looked at the VSFS, when it was first announced I was like oh god no... I thought she suited high fashion more, but now I think she looks better in cuter and sexy looks rather than the high fashion look, if that makes sense? I mean high fashion is still sexy, but VS is girl next door sexy and it suits her.


----------



## edanc

2005 VSFS was pretty much the best. It's been downhill from there.


----------



## madeinnyc

I guess I'm the only one who wasn't sold with Kendall at VSFS. from the pictures, she just looks meh. Maybe when I see her actually walk, I'll change my mind. I saw a quick snippet of her walking on Instagram and eh. She'd be cute for PINK.


----------



## SpeedyJC

White Orchid said:


> Man, Tyra really knew how to work it eh?



Tyra Banks oozes fierceness. I saw her at a restaurant  and the way she walked from the ladies room area it was like she was on the runway.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Lounorada said:


> *whispers*- Check the next page, I just posted some!


 

Thank you! 

My college (1994) room mate worked at VS and used to always say the quality stunk, so I never shopped there.


----------



## Lounorada

lanasyogamama said:


> Thank you!


----------



## Lounorada

madeinnyc said:


> *I guess I'm the only one who wasn't sold with Kendall at VSFS*. from the pictures, she just looks meh. Maybe when I see her actually walk, I'll change my mind. I saw a quick snippet of her walking on Instagram and eh. She'd be cute for PINK.


 
You're not the only one! I agree with you.


----------



## AshTx.1

Huh. I've never had issues with quality for VS. I buy from them pretty often. 

And I would take Kendall 's plain and basic face over any of her sisters' plastic faces ANY DAY.


----------



## clydekiwi

madeinnyc said:


> I guess I'm the only one who wasn't sold with Kendall at VSFS. from the pictures, she just looks meh. Maybe when I see her actually walk, I'll change my mind. I saw a quick snippet of her walking on Instagram and eh. She'd be cute for PINK.




I agree with you. I dont see the greatness


----------



## SpeedyJC

AshTx.1 said:


> Huh. I've never had issues with quality for VS. I buy from them pretty often.
> 
> And I would take Kendall 's plain and basic face over any of her sisters' plastic faces ANY DAY.



I actually haven't noticed lack of quality per say but I have noticed a lack of design on the lingerie side of VS while the PINK section seems to be flurishing.


----------



## AEGIS

SpeedyJC said:


> I actually haven't noticed lack of quality per say but I have noticed a lack of design on the lingerie side of VS while the PINK section seems to be flurishing.



that's why Gigi and Kendall are there imo. They appeal to the PINK age.


----------



## Bag*Snob

Looked like such a cheap fashion show. Horrible.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Yes, this was the worst production they've put on.


----------



## amoxie92

The only reasons why Kendall and Gigi are "supermodels" is that they have millions of followers. Fashion houses and designers aren't stupid. This is purely business decisions. They're pretty girls and have youth on their side. But lets be real, they aren't extraordinary.


----------



## pinkfeet

AshTx.1 said:


> Huh. I've never had issues with quality for VS. I buy from them pretty often.
> 
> And I would take Kendall 's plain and basic face over any of her sisters' plastic faces ANY DAY.



I have panties from 7/8 ? years ago? My fave hipsters from PINK. Went to buy some new ones and ... the new ones are horrid. Fit is terrible, terribly thin, inferior fabric compared to the old ones, and fell apart just from a few washings. 

I haven't worn their bras in ages... back when they were just VS ... before they became trashy-esq.. they played classical music, had padded hangers, it was so classy I was ever so excited to go in there with my mom and couldn't wait to shop there when I got older. Then it changed after they sold to be more modern I guess? 

But even in the past 10 years the quality has gone downhill. But its everywhere. I have an old Target white t-shirt that is solid, not see through just a cheapo Merona... I love it. And compared to even pricey t-shirts now? Thin thin thin. I have to wear 5 just to get it near the old Target one. Sad. Big business.


----------



## princess101804

guess i'm in the minority, she looks very dead in the eyes/almost possessed to me.


----------



## Sasha2012

While Kendall Jenner was busy strutting her stuff in all variety of skimpy lingerie, her younger sister Kylie was determined not to be left in the shadow of the Victoria's Secret catwalk show on Tuesday.

The 18-year-old pulled out all the stops to ensure she gave people something to talk about amid the hype surrounding the star-studded spectacular as she stepped out on a shopping trip in the host state - drizzly New York City. 

Kylie forwent her bra and deliberately picked out a black mesh top which exposed a generous eyeful of her famously-ample cleavage for her afternoon out with her 25-year-old boyfriend, Tyga.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-Victoria-s-Secret-debut.html#ixzz3rFWJFZ2H


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

princess101804 said:


> guess i'm in the minority, she looks very dead in the eyes/almost possessed to me.




No, a few of us agree. Very blah. Pretty but nothing remarkable.


----------



## Sasha2012

They are set to arrive on Australian shores next week and it seems that Kendall and Kylie Jenner are keen to getting into the Aussie spirit.

The sisters paid a visit to an UGG Australia store on Wednesday and walked away with several sheepskin-lined boots and hats, from the iconic brand. 

Both Kendall and Kylie opted for casual attire for the shopping trip, with the youngest of the clan wearing a black Moschino copped jumper and matching tracksuit pants. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lie-ahead-Australian-visit.html#ixzz3rFdUqc67


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I just watched the end of the 2005 show, and Tyra, Alessandra, Adriana Lima, etc were soooooo much better. They had the right attitude and were just overall stronger models. Social media is what dominates now, not actual talent.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Also, Kendall kinda sometimes looks like Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## myown

whimsic said:


> Her expressions on the runway were not flattering.. She looks at ease in the afterparty.



Yeah she sometimes forgot to control her face. 
but she looks very cute


----------



## SpeedyJC

princess101804 said:


> guess i'm in the minority, she looks very dead in the eyes/almost possessed to me.



You are right about that. Her eyes don't draw me in they actually make me want to look away. I notice this mostly when she is posing for print, in normal pap shots of her she doesn't look so bad.


----------



## scarlet555

She has the deer in the headlights look on the VS catwalk pictures.  Not lively, she looks more like she's possessed.


----------



## pukasonqo

Sasha2012 said:


> They are set to arrive on Australian shores next week and it seems that Kendall and Kylie Jenner are keen to getting into the Aussie spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> The sisters paid a visit to an UGG Australia store on Wednesday and walked away with several sheepskin-lined boots and hats, from the iconic brand.
> 
> 
> 
> Both Kendall and Kylie opted for casual attire for the shopping trip, with the youngest of the clan wearing a black Moschino copped jumper and matching tracksuit pants.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lie-ahead-Australian-visit.html#ixzz3rFdUqc67




someone should let them know summer is almost here in oz


----------



## berrydiva

Sasha2012 said:


> While Kendall Jenner was busy strutting her stuff in all variety of skimpy lingerie, her younger sister Kylie was determined not to be left in the shadow of the Victoria's Secret catwalk show on Tuesday.
> 
> The 18-year-old pulled out all the stops to ensure she gave people something to talk about amid the hype surrounding the star-studded spectacular as she stepped out on a shopping trip in the host state - drizzly New York City.
> 
> Kylie forwent her bra and deliberately picked out a black mesh top which exposed a generous eyeful of her famously-ample cleavage for her afternoon out with her 25-year-old boyfriend, Tyga.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-Victoria-s-Secret-debut.html#ixzz3rFWJFZ2H



She should leave this to Rihanna....but good news is that we're clearly getting closer to her nudes/sex tape.


----------



## dangerouscurves

pukasonqo said:


> someone should let them know summer is almost here in oz




Lol! To think that they might actually think it's winter in Aussie.


----------



## Docjeun

She looks so "plain" when you see her next to all the other models.  There is no comparison.
These Jenner girls are cute but that's about it.


----------



## Lounorada

Bag*Snob said:


> Looked like such a cheap fashion show. Horrible.


 
This.


----------



## redney

Tom + Lorenzo's take on the VS show. Check out their caption for Kendull and the related comments. 

http://tomandlorenzo.com/2015/11/2015-victorias-secret-fashion-show/




 The Angel of Doesn&#8217;t-Deserve-This-Job.


----------



## clydekiwi

redney said:


> Tom + Lorenzo's take on the VS show. Check out their caption for Kendull and the related comments.
> 
> http://tomandlorenzo.com/2015/11/2015-victorias-secret-fashion-show/
> 
> tomandlorenzo.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/Victorias-Secret-Fashion-Show-2015-PART-1-Tom-Lorenzo-Site-7.jpg
> The Angel of Doesnt-Deserve-This-Job.




Lol. True!!!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

pukasonqo said:


> someone should let them know summer is almost here in oz


I was about to post the same thing - you beat me to it.
As if wearing UGGs makes you some kind of honorary Aussie.
Well at least we know they're seasonally challenged worldwide. 

I was gonna ask you and freespirit etc... You ready for the cirkus?


----------



## lanasyogamama

This had some awesome VSFS throwback pics also.

http://www.elle.com/fashion/news/g27265/best-victorias-secret-fashion-show-moments/?thumbnails


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> lmao. this is such an unintentially shady question at VS



Lol.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

V0N1B2 said:


> I was about to post the same thing - you beat me to it.
> As if wearing UGGs makes you some kind of honorary Aussie.
> Well at least we know they're seasonally challenged worldwide.
> 
> I was gonna ask you and freespirit etc... You ready for the cirkus?



Lol...they always manage to get themselves on my favourite news/current affairs show here, The Project. The presenters are all ages, really smart etc. When the K's come on the show it's REALLY obvious the journo's are told what's off limits in terms of questioning. They always look nervous on The Project, answering by rote.

I am not ready, no. Our border police are pretty tough. I was hoping the J's might fall into the restricted persons category...lol.

Let the circus begin


----------



## dangerouscurves

redney said:


> Tom + Lorenzo's take on the VS show. Check out their caption for Kendull and the related comments.
> 
> http://tomandlorenzo.com/2015/11/2015-victorias-secret-fashion-show/
> 
> tomandlorenzo.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/Victorias-Secret-Fashion-Show-2015-PART-1-Tom-Lorenzo-Site-7.jpg
> The Angel of Doesnt-Deserve-This-Job.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I know it's only for the show but those are tacky!


----------



## Lounorada

redney said:


> Tom + Lorenzo's take on the VS show. Check out their caption for Kendull and the related comments.
> 
> http://tomandlorenzo.com/2015/11/2015-victorias-secret-fashion-show/
> 
> tomandlorenzo.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/Victorias-Secret-Fashion-Show-2015-PART-1-Tom-Lorenzo-Site-7.jpg
> The Angel of Doesnt-Deserve-This-Job.


----------



## twinkle.tink

AEGIS said:


> that's why Gigi and Kendall are there imo. They appeal to the PINK age.



What is pink age? I am almost 50 and I like many of their things...not the Pink branded things...but I think some of their other stuff is fun and cute.



amoxie92 said:


> The only reasons why Kendall and Gigi are "supermodels" is that they have millions of followers. Fashion houses and designers aren't stupid.* This is purely business decisions*. They're pretty girls and have youth on their side. But lets be real, they aren't extraordinary.





Kitties Are Cute said:


> I just watched the end of the 2005 show, and Tyra, Alessandra, Adriana Lima, etc were soooooo much better. *They had the right attitude and were just overall stronger models. *Social media is what dominates now, not actual *talent*.



 It is always a business decision and always has been. They always chose the models that will garner the most attention and press. It just so happen the business has changed.

'Right attitude, stronger models, better' is perception, preference and very individual and the 'masses' opinion often change and morph. Again back to the business, at the core, a models job is attract attention and sell clothes. Different body types, different personalities (attitudes), make up, looks...on and on, will and have changed through the course of history and will continue to do so.

For me, I never cared for the 'attitude' models, nor the stick thin models. Although I know it might be considered sacrilege to some, but very few of the supermodels of recent years appeal to me in the slightest.  

One could argue having a huge social media following is a talent. Not necessarily to me, but again, it's that dang pesky business thing. People hiring models will continue to hire models that work for their business plan, 'deserve' has very little to do with that.


----------



## labelwhore04

Most people don't necessarily "deserve" the things they get in life. Pretty much everyone i know(including myself) has gotten a job based on nepotism. This is just how the world works nowadays, it's not _what_ you know its _who_ you know. People like to bring this up with Kendall but you could use the same argument for tons of other celebs/CEO's/etc and normal people in everyday life. It's not always fair but it is what it is. At least she's putting her connections to good use to do something she's passionate about instead of just d*cking around like her THOT sister Kylie.


----------



## pukasonqo

V0N1B2 said:


> I was about to post the same thing - you beat me to it.
> 
> As if wearing UGGs makes you some kind of honorary Aussie.
> 
> Well at least we know they're seasonally challenged worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna ask you and freespirit etc... You ready for the cirkus?




never!
i had the (bad) luck of working at DJs when they brought the klan here for their bags...getting into work was a nightmare, all these skreeching banshees and i worked in the 4th floor! felt bad for those in the bag department, some DJs higher upsbrought these little girls, about 11 or 10, they looked as puzzled as i did!
the next day some other celebrity was in the city, i think it was rihanna and i swear the same banshees were there!


----------



## Saviola

Kendall looked beautiful in the blue outfit, wow. I think he did great and she has the PERFECT body for VS.


----------



## WishList986

labelwhore04 said:


> Most people don't necessarily "deserve" the things they get in life. Pretty much everyone i know(including myself) has gotten a job based on nepotism. This is just how the world works nowadays, it's not _what_ you know its _who_ you know. People like to bring this up with Kendall but you could use the same argument for tons of other celebs/CEO's/etc and normal people in everyday life. It's not always fair but it is what it is. At least she's putting her connections to good use to do something she's passionate about instead of just d*cking around like her THOT sister Kylie.



This!! 100% agreed!! It may suck, but that's how the world works. I'm all for her pursuing her dream, we should all be so lucky to achieve our goals


----------



## bag-princess

WishList986 said:


> This!! 100% agreed!! It may suck, but that's how the world works. *I'm all for her pursuing her dream*, we should all be so lucky to achieve our goals





labelwhore04 said:


> Most people don't necessarily "deserve" the things they get in life. Pretty much everyone i know(including myself) has gotten a job based on nepotism.* This is just how the world works nowadays, it's not what you know its who you know.* People like to bring this up with Kendall but you could use the same argument for tons of other celebs/CEO's/etc and normal people in everyday life. It's not always fair but it is what it is. At least she's putting her connections to good use to do something she's passionate about instead of just d*cking around like her THOT sister Kylie.





ITA with these! 


when our son wanted a job with a company here my DH was telling his brother about it and found out his SIL happened to know the supervisor there!  she said she would call and talk with him.  next thing we know he was getting a call from this guy telling him he was hired!  he just needed to fill out the application online so that it was in their system.  he loves his job and works hard at it and has always appreciated that he was lucky to know someone that could help him!


----------



## Jayne1

labelwhore04 said:


> Most people don't necessarily "deserve" the things they get in life. Pretty much everyone i know(including myself) has gotten a job based on nepotism. This is just how the world works nowadays, it's not _what_ you know its _who_ you know. People like to bring this up with Kendall but you could use the same argument for tons of other celebs/CEO's/etc and normal people in everyday life. It's not always fair but it is what it is. At least she's putting her connections to good use to do something she's passionate about instead of just d*cking around like her THOT sister Kylie.



Agree, nepotism is everywhere. 

Kate Hudson, Zoë Kravitz, Lily-Rose Depp, Dakota Johnson, Jaden Smith, Gwyneth!  The list goes on and on.

All cute and semi-talented, who would never be heard of, if they weren't children of certain celebrities. Once they're in the door, because they're the child of a famous parent, it becomes extremely easy to do the little that is required of them.


----------



## Sasha2012

Rocking streetwear and sports luxe is usually this girl's go-to, but once in a while she will dial up her style in the name of romance.

Kylie Jenner left the ultra-tight leggings at home for a change as she and beau Tyga headed out for dinner in West Hollywood, California, on Thursday evening.

The 18-year-old blended fashion-forward with some added sex appeal in an ensemble that certainly wouldn't get her missed.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-jumpsuit-date-night-Tyga.html#ixzz3rRLumXxA


----------



## whimsic

Jayne1 said:


> Agree, nepotism is everywhere.
> 
> Kate Hudson, Zoë Kravitz, Lily-Rose Depp, Dakota Johnson, Jaden Smith, Gwyneth!  The list goes on and on.
> 
> All cute and semi-talented, who would never be heard of, if they weren't children of certain celebrities. Once they're in the door, because they're the child of a famous parent, it becomes extremely easy to do the little that is required of them.



I agree with all of that.. Many many people get where they are because of who they know. They just don't go around saying how hard they worked their a$$ and how their achievements have nothing to do with their family's connections or last name. Kendull would be nothing without both.


----------



## berrydiva

Sad that she's so sexualized at such an age but I guess that's the times we live in but she at least looks good with her thot-self.


----------



## YSoLovely

I don't have a problem with nepotism. Heck, I have greatly benefitted from it. What I do have a problem with is people not acknowledging or flat out denying their priviledge...
Like, keep it real my G...


----------



## V0N1B2

Looks like Kylie got rid of her claws.
It's a start...


----------



## terebina786

The claws and cake face came off and she starts dressing all Kendall-like...


----------



## AEGIS

labelwhore04 said:


> Most people don't necessarily "deserve" the things they get in life. Pretty much everyone i know(including myself) has gotten a job based on nepotism. This is just how the world works nowadays, it's not _what_ you know its _who_ you know. People like to bring this up with Kendall but you could use the same argument for tons of other celebs/CEO's/etc and normal people in everyday life. It's not always fair but it is what it is. At least she's putting her connections to good use to do something she's passionate about instead of just d*cking around like her THOT sister Kylie.



The world has ALWAYS worked like that.  It used to be worst.  Now at least ppl pretend.

Kylie looks cute and that's an 18 year old outfit imo.


----------



## VickyB

That gorgeous Hermes bag is wasted on her. The Ks cheapen everything they touch.


----------



## White Orchid

VickyB said:


> That gorgeous Hermes bag is wasted on her. The Ks cheapen everything they touch.



Not only that, what does an 18 year old know about an Hermes bag and the brand itself?  She would have no idea about the workmanship involved, the class it carries with it and so on.  For her it's merely another prop to photograph so she can post it on Instagram to garner pathetic likes and nothing more.  She's the type who would place such a timepiece on the floor of a club and not even think twice about it.


----------



## Lejic

White Orchid said:


> Not only that, what does an 18 year old know about an Hermes bag and the brand itself?  She would have no idea about the workmanship involved, the class it carries with it and so on.  For her it's merely another prop to photograph so she can post it on Instagram to garner pathetic likes and nothing more.  She's the type who would place such a timepiece on the floor of a club and not even think twice about it.




I have zero love for the Ks and especially Kylie but I don't think you can say that *only* because she's 18. I've seen true art lovers in their teens who could cite more painters' works than most of us, and I've seen middle-aged women wearing a knock-off LV not even knowing what LV stamped all over her bag stands for.

Hermes is an amazing brand with a fabulous history, but come on, do you really think it is SO complicated that an 18 year old can't comprehend it?


----------



## White Orchid

You do realise I'm talking about "home-schooled" Kylie Jenner who can barely string together 10 words without peppering it with the words, "like" and "Amazing"?



Lejic said:


> I have zero love for the Ks and especially Kylie but I don't think you can say that *only* because she's 18. I've seen true art lovers in their teens who could cite more painters' works than most of us, and I've seen middle-aged women wearing a knock-off LV not even knowing what LV stamped all over her bag stands for.
> 
> Hermes is an amazing brand with a fabulous history, but come on, do you really think it is SO complicated that an 18 year old can't comprehend it?


----------



## Jikena

White Orchid said:


> You do realise I'm talking about "home-schooled" Kylie Jenner who can barely string together 10 words without peppering it with the words, "like" and "Amazing"?



You're missing her point.


----------



## bag-princess

Lejic said:


> I have zero love for the Ks and especially Kylie* but I don't think you can say that *only* because she's 18. *I've seen true art lovers in their teens who could cite more painters' works than most of us, and I've seen middle-aged women wearing a knock-off LV not even knowing what LV stamped all over her bag stands for.
> 
> Hermes is an amazing brand with a fabulous history, but come on, do you really think it is SO complicated that an 18 year old can't comprehend it?




ITA!!  for some of the same reasons you stated.  just because someone is older does not mean that they are wiser.




Jikena said:


> You're missing her point.


----------



## Lejic

White Orchid said:


> You do realise I'm talking about "home-schooled" Kylie Jenner who can barely string together 10 words without peppering it with the words, "like" and "Amazing"?



I understand but what I said was that you can't say that ONLY because she's 18. You didn't say "this 18-year old Kylie," you just said "what does an 18 year old know [...]?"

Anyway doesn't matter too much, I just wanted to point out that her age isn't the problem here. Her personality, her upbringing, etc etc sure. Not the age though, in my opinion. Handbags are not so complicated that an average 18-year-old can't possibly understand.




Jikena said:


> You're missing her point.



Thanks! 



bag-princess said:


> ITA!!  for some of the same reasons you stated.  just because someone is older does not mean that they are wiser.




Thanks for the agreement! 18 definitely isn't too young to understand handbags. Now whether KJ understands anything is a whole separate discussion LOL.


----------



## whimsic

Most people outside this forum don't know or care about the history of Hermes or the quality and workmanship that goes with it..


----------



## mcb100

I think Kendall possibly has the potential to be a great model. It still requires hard work like any other job, + I don't know enough about modeling to really be able to see whether someone is doing something off or not. Also the fact that it seems like in today's world, when it comes to modeling/acting people care more about how famous you are than your actual talent....(not saying she doesn't have talent, just saying that that's the way the world is today), she just might have a shot. However, it doesn't really seem like VS is a great fit for Kendall. And maybe I'm wrong, but yanno just saying things how I see them.....When I think of VS models I tend to think of bright, cheery, bubbly, and sexy like Adriana and Alessandra, very lively. High fashion modeling might suit Kendall better than VS. (She looks better in all black, high fashion, IMHO she looks a bit out of place on the VS runway.)


I actually like seeing photos of her and Kylie in the Ugg store because it actually made them seem like teenagers (which is what they actually are) for once, then many years beyond their age. And I am aware that Uggs can be for adults too (every once and a while I still throw on a pair in northeastern Pennsylvania. Although I feel I've outgrown them a bit and now only wear them around the house or when cleaning up around the bunnies, because I don't care if they get dirty. Also I thrown them on when I'm inside in the house when my feet hurt from wearing my nice Frye boots outside all day.), but something about the photos of them picking out the Uggs just spoke to me as youth. Like for once they are embracing something that almost every other teenager embraces LOL....


----------



## Swanky

whimsic said:


> Most people outside this forum don't know or care about the history of Hermes or the quality and workmanship that goes with it..



I was thinking same, lol!  Myself included as I'm not an hermes fan!


----------



## Flawn08

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I was thinking same, lol!  Myself included as I'm not an hermes fan!


 count me in! I dont get whats the fuss all about. I always perceive it as an old lady bag , though victoria beckham is pulling it off quite well.


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I was thinking same, lol!  Myself included as *I'm not an hermes fan*!





neither am i.  would not waste my good money on one!  BUT.......i am a bag ho!! 

i LOOOVE handbags........so i know brands even if i would not bother buying a particular one.  at least i would be able to keep up my end of the conversation if the topic came up though.


----------



## White Orchid

I was referring to Kylie.  If you and someone else fails to see that and want to be pedantic about one sentence, quite frankly that ain't my problem.  I don't take this sub-forum serious enough to care lol.



Lejic said:


> I understand but what I said was that you can't say that ONLY because she's 18. You didn't say "this 18-year old Kylie," you just said "what does an 18 year old know [...]?"
> 
> Anyway doesn't matter too much, I just wanted to point out that her age isn't the problem here. Her personality, her upbringing, etc etc sure. Not the age though, in my opinion. Handbags are not so complicated that an average 18-year-old can't possibly understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the agreement! 18 definitely isn't too young to understand handbags. Now whether KJ understands anything is a whole separate discussion LOL.


----------



## WishList986

White Orchid said:


> Not only that, what does an 18 year old know about an Hermes bag and the brand itself?  She would have no idea about the workmanship involved, the class it carries with it and so on.  For her it's merely another prop to photograph so she can post it on Instagram to garner pathetic likes and nothing more.  She's the type who would place such a timepiece on the floor of a club and not even think twice about it.



And you know this how? I'm not much older than that, but I've done my research. Age has nothing to do with it.



jikena said:


> you're missing her point.



+1



mcb100 said:


> I think Kendall possibly has the potential to be a great model. It still requires hard work like any other job, + I don't know enough about modeling to really be able to see whether someone is doing something off or not. Also the fact that it seems like in today's world, when it comes to modeling/acting people care more about how famous you are than your actual talent....(not saying she doesn't have talent, just saying that that's the way the world is today), she just might have a shot. However, it doesn't really seem like VS is a great fit for Kendall. And maybe I'm wrong, but yanno just saying things how I see them.....When I think of VS models I tend to think of bright, cheery, bubbly, and sexy like Adriana and Alessandra, very lively. High fashion modeling might suit Kendall better than VS. (She looks better in all black, high fashion, IMHO she looks a bit out of place on the VS runway.)
> 
> 
> I actually like seeing photos of her and Kylie in the Ugg store because it actually made them seem like teenagers (which is what they actually are) for once, then many years beyond their age. And I am aware that Uggs can be for adults too (every once and a while I still throw on a pair in northeastern Pennsylvania. Although I feel I've outgrown them a bit and now only wear them around the house or when cleaning up around the bunnies, because I don't care if they get dirty. Also I thrown them on when I'm inside in the house when my feet hurt from wearing my nice Frye boots outside all day.), but something about the photos of them picking out the Uggs just spoke to me as youth. Like for once they are embracing something that almost every other teenager embraces LOL....



I adore this post! I think Kendall has potential as a model, maybe high fashion due to her facial structure and silhouette. She doesn't scream VS to me (unlike Gigi!). Also definitely agree about them buying Ugg brand duds. I still love mine for taking the puppy outside!


----------



## Lounorada

https://instagram.com/p/94xfe1LGxB/


----------



## clydekiwi

White Orchid said:


> You do realise I'm talking about "home-schooled" Kylie Jenner who can barely string together 10 words without peppering it with the words, "like" and "Amazing"?




She has no appreciation for anything. Money or a luxury item has no value to them


----------



## Pursejoy9

Jayne1 said:


> Agree, nepotism is everywhere.
> 
> Kate Hudson, Zoë Kravitz, Lily-Rose Depp, Dakota Johnson, Jaden Smith, Gwyneth!  The list goes on and on.
> 
> All cute and semi-talented, who would never be heard of, if they weren't children of certain celebrities. Once they're in the door, because they're the child of a famous parent, it becomes extremely easy to do the little that is required of them.


And all of their parents possess actual, real talent. The next gen, no.


----------



## AEGIS

whimsic said:


> Most people outside this forum don't know or care about the history of Hermes or the quality and workmanship that goes with it..



most people outside this forum could not fathom spending so much on a bag

i actually really loved Birkins and Kelly's at 20ish. a decade later and I don't love them as much


----------



## terebina786

I have two Birkins and I never carry them anymore. I've gone back to my beloved Bals.


----------



## whimsic

I know people who love Hermes bags but don't know the difference between togo and clemence. Not everyone cares enough to appreciate the quality and craftsmanship. It's just another widely produced bag, not a unique work of art. This doesn't make them less "chic" or "classy".


----------



## AEGIS

whimsic said:


> I know people who love Hermes bags but don't know the difference between togo and clemence. Not everyone cares enough to appreciate the quality and craftsmanship. It's just another widely produced bag, not a unique work of art. This doesn't make them less "chic" or "classy".



honestly, i told someone the other day whenever i get a B i hope to just point and get it.  i refuse to learn a lot about a bag company and leather.  i have real facts to remember.


----------



## azania

AEGIS said:


> honestly, i told someone the other day whenever i get a B i hope to just point and get it.  i refuse to learn a lot about a bag company and leather.  i have real facts to remember.




I agree. Hermes as a brand pisses me off. I don't want to buy their clothes, China etc so I can "get" a Birkin or Kelly. I don't even wear my B anymore. It's like Louboutins for me which I also used to like. Too many Instagram thots wearing them. I don't mean to sound elitist but I don't need certain items to "belong". Tired of this hype.


----------



## terebina786

AEGIS said:


> honestly, i told someone the other day whenever i get a B i hope to just point and get it. * i refuse to learn a lot about a bag company and leather.  i have real facts to remember*.



LOL this.


----------



## Sasha2012

They are in Australia to launch their new clothing collection with fashion retailer Forever New.

So it is no surprise that Kendall and Kylie Jenner were dressed to impress as they made their way around Sydney on Tuesday afternoon.

A mere hours after they landed in the country, the reality stars were seen making the most of the glorious sunshine ahead of their promotional duties later in the day.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...del-legs-thigh-split-skirt.html#ixzz3rilcrfY6


----------



## FreeSpirit71

They aren't earning any fans here. 90 minutes late for a lunch with Australia's top fashion editors...Vogue etc.  Some ended up leaving.

http://www.smh.com.au/lifestyle/cel...mo-lunch-for-forever-new-20151117-gl186f.html


----------



## mcb100

I don't like Kylie's outfit in the above photos. In those photos it looks like she is a young 20 or 21 year old (or younger) trying way to hard to look like a 30 year old....


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall Jenner's lofty billing as the ingénue of the fashion world appeared to be well justified as she attended a promotional event at a Sydney shopping centre on Tuesday evening.

The 20-year old supermodel stunned in a plunging leopard print playsuit as she took to the stage with younger sister Kylie at a packed Westfield retail complex, where they were on hand to officially launch their new clothing line.

With a plunging neckline the keyhole playsuit  - hand-picked by Kendall from their latest range - showed off plenty of cleavage, while a cinched waistline and high-cut shorts drew attention to her famously slender physique. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lothing-range-sister-Kylie.html#ixzz3rm60UPbq


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like Kendall's outfit and Kylie has a gorgeous figure.


----------



## White Orchid

Kendall's boots look like they're from the set of Barbarella if anyone's old enough to remember.  Kylie does have a very good body I'll give her that.  I did too in my 20s lol.


----------



## Lounorada

Lawd, Kendull is so basic looking. Not liking her outfit either, those boots are fugly.

Kylie looks good (minus the plastic face), her outfit is really cute and surprisingly age-appropriate.


----------



## saira1214

Kendall does look basic, but she has definitely gotten work done to look basic. Lol. She looks so much different than she did a few years ago.


----------



## bag-princess

FreeSpirit71 said:


> They aren't earning any fans here. 90 minutes late for a lunch with Australia's top fashion editors...Vogue etc.  Some ended up leaving.
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/lifestyle/cel...mo-lunch-for-forever-new-20151117-gl186f.html






90 minutes late!!!!

i would have been gone,too!!


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> honestly, i told someone the other day whenever i get a B i hope to just point and get it.  i refuse to learn a lot about a bag company and leather.  i have real facts to remember.



True story.


----------



## Lounorada

saira1214 said:


> Kendall does look basic, but she has definitely gotten work done to look basic. Lol. She looks so much different than she did a few years ago.


 
Agreed! 
People say how Kylie looks so different now, but I think Kendull has had more tweaks done to her face because she looks like a completely different person now. Only she has had subtle tweaks that people mightn't notice over time, whereas Kylie went from having no lips one day to having lips inflated like car tyres the next day, making it extremely obvious.


----------



## StopHammertime

Sasha2012 said:


> Kendall Jenner's lofty billing as the ingénue of the fashion world appeared to be well justified as she attended a promotional event at a Sydney shopping centre on Tuesday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> The 20-year old supermodel stunned in a plunging leopard print playsuit as she took to the stage with younger sister Kylie at a packed Westfield retail complex, where they were on hand to officially launch their new clothing line.
> 
> 
> 
> With a plunging neckline the keyhole playsuit  - hand-picked by Kendall from their latest range - showed off plenty of cleavage, while a cinched waistline and high-cut shorts drew attention to her famously slender physique.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lothing-range-sister-Kylie.html#ixzz3rm60UPbq




Gahhhhhh that romper is so pretty! Want!


----------



## Eva1991

I like Kylie's white dress. Agree about Kendall looking basic, face wise.


----------



## White Orchid

And you know who to thank for this on-going stupidity.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

White Orchid said:


> And you know who to thank for this on-going stupidity.


----------



## pukasonqo

White Orchid said:


> And you know who to thank for this on-going stupidity.




lilo?


----------



## redney

pukasonqo said:


> lilo?



Guess again


----------



## pukasonqo

oh, that one!
shame on me, i should go back to kartrashians 101 and do my homework...


----------



## beekmanhill

FreeSpirit71 said:


> They aren't earning any fans here. 90 minutes late for a lunch with Australia's top fashion editors...Vogue etc.  Some ended up leaving.
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/lifestyle/cel...mo-lunch-for-forever-new-20151117-gl186f.html



I can't blame Kylie and Kendall for that.  They have handlers and minders.  I guarantee K&K have no clue as to the time nor the schedule.   It's the minders fault if they were late.

Also, the article refers to "legitimate" royalty while mentioning Camilla Parker Bowles.    That gave me a laugh.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

beekmanhill said:


> I can't blame Kylie and Kendall for that.  They have handlers and minders.  I guarantee K&K have no clue as to the time nor the schedule.   It's the minders fault if they were late.



See, I think more of them as those kind of people who believe everyone is at their service and their disposal. They care only about themselves - not about other people or God forbid, other people's precious time.


----------



## beekmanhill

Cinamonn_girl said:


> See, I think more of them as those kind of people who believe everyone is at their service and their disposal. They care only about themselves - not about other people or God forbid, other people's precious time.



I think that is probably true, but I also think Momager has taught them to be professional at paying gigs.   And you know they'd have no clue about the schedule.  So in this case, ;ll give them a pass.


----------



## AEGIS

Lounorada said:


> Agreed!
> People say how Kylie looks so different now, but I think Kendull has had more tweaks done to her face because she looks like a completely different person now. Only she has had subtle tweaks that people mightn't notice over time, whereas Kylie went from having no lips one day to having lips inflated like car tyres the next day, making it extremely obvious.



but she is also 20. her face naturally is changing.


----------



## dangerouscurves

AEGIS said:


> but she is also 20. her face naturally is changing.




Yeah, that's true.


----------



## Lounorada

AEGIS said:


> but she is also 20. her face naturally is changing.



No ones face changes that drastically 'naturally' in the few years of being a teenager to the age of 20. 
One might lose some baby-fat and/or grow into their facial bone-structure, but they certainly don't seem to suddenly have a brow lift, slimmer nose and plumper lips- making them look like a different person.

Both Kendull and Kylie are cut from the same plastic-surgery-addicted cloth of Caitlyn and PMK. It's in their blood so I don't see why people think Kendull is/has been immune to it.


----------



## AEGIS

Lounorada said:


> No ones face changes that drastically 'naturally' in the few years of being a teenager to the age of 20.
> One might lose some baby-fat and/or grow into their facial bone-structure, but they certainly don't seem to suddenly have a brow lift, slimmer nose and plumper lips- making them look like a different person.
> 
> Both Kendull and Kylie are cut from the same plastic-surgery-addicted cloth of Caitlyn and PMK. It's in their blood so I don't see why people think Kendull is/has been immune to it.



after i got my braces off my smile changed, my lips looked different and it made my nose and my entire face look different.  even my husband looked at my pics as a teenager from the end of college and remarks on how different i look. as my little sister likes to tell me "my glow up was real."  i do know women who had nose jobs as young women and teens and it when they small tweeks you do forget what they used to look like and it does look very natural.  if kendall did get work done she's gotten the best work in the family. she knows the value of restraint and maybe something no one else in her family does--restraint.


----------



## Lounorada

AEGIS said:


> after i got my braces off my smile changed, my lips looked different and it made my nose and my entire face look different.  even my husband looked at my pics as a teenager from the end of college and remarks on how different i look. as my little sister likes to tell me "my glow up was real."  i do know women who had nose jobs as young women and teens and it when they small tweeks you do forget what they used to look like and it does look very natural.*  if kendall did get work done she's gotten the best work in the family. she knows the value of restraint and maybe something no one else in her family does--restraint*.



Agreed. 
She can't afford to go over board with PS because the fake-look (like Kylie) isn't a good look for high fashion modelling...


----------



## dangerouscurves

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I remember I left home to go to the university at 17 in another city (island). Didn't meet my mom for 5 years until I graduated and when I met her she asked if I had a nose job to make my nose look higher. I side-eyed her.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall and Kylie Jenner proved their star power at an appearance at a packed shopping complex in Melbourne on Wednesday evening.

And according to reports the sight of the two sisters even caused some fans to faint.

The Jenner's scheduled appearance drew a large crowd with eager enthusiasts arriving in the early hours to nab a good spot for the event to celebrate the new Kendall and Kylie clothing collection in fashion retailer, Forever New.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-fashion-launch-Melbourne.html#ixzz3rupTaWjS


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I saw them interviewed this morning  - Kylie's face in motion is a damn hot mess. So much work done :-/


----------



## poopsie

ush:


----------



## Lounorada

poopsie said:


> ush:


  +1


----------



## Lounorada

Both of their faces look very tight, pinched and frozen... like it's a struggle to move even the tiniest of facial muscles ush: 
Botox overload.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Maybe Kendall's not a bad model she just literally can't move her face.


----------



## guccimamma

if my daughter were in that crowd holding a sign, i'd drag her out of there by her ear.


----------



## Lounorada

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Maybe Kendall's not a bad model she just literally can't move her face.


  Or both...


----------



## dangerouscurves

guccimamma said:


> if my daughter were in that crowd holding a sign, i'd drag her out of there by her ear.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Hermes4evah

guccimamma said:


> if my daughter were in that crowd holding a sign, i'd drag her out of there by her ear.




Not only that, I'd think I'd failed as a parent teaching her any real values.


----------



## ChanelMommy

White Orchid said:


> And you know who to thank for this on-going stupidity.


----------



## VickyB

Are they wearing clothing from their line?  But still better than what Kanye is trying to push.


----------



## Sasha2012

Tensions flared between the two sisters on the latest episode of Keeping Up With The Kardashians.

But despite all the drama Kendall and Kylie Jenner showed that they are still very much in sync.

The two reality stars put their toned abs on full-display as they arrived back in matching beige crop tops at LAX Airport in Los Angeles early Thursday after a promotional trip to Australia.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ps-touch-LA-trip-Australia.html#ixzz3rxuwlID0


----------



## guccimamma

Hermes4evah said:


> Not only that, I'd think I'd failed as a parent teaching her any real values.



nah, kids do stupid things...it is our duty to correct them. the parent who failed is the one who drove them to the venue.


----------



## myown

recently I was window shopping at Mangos and saw outfits just like the one Kendall is wearing. I thought it was ugly as **** and looked like it hangs in the closet since the 90s


----------



## Lejic

guccimamma said:


> nah, kids do stupid things...it is our duty to correct them. the parent who failed is the one who drove them to the venue.




Kids will always like things that adults think is stupid. I'm not sure if you can judge values or good parenting from that. 

Most celebrities are not exactly promoting an awesome lifestyle; drugs, prostitution, money being the most important thing, etc are running themes on many songs. Most parents would drive their kid to a pop concert without much concern. Just look at Rihanna's "b*tch better have my money" "song."

Now what parents *do* need is to check the real life actions, that I agree with. Being a fan of someone doesn't automatically mean you will act like them. There are way too many scrawny 50 cent fans for that to be true...



Annnnnyway enough serious for a gossip thread. More importantly; if Kendall was wearing flats, that actually looks like a comfy chic plane outfit.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall Jenner is one of the biggest models in the fashion industry right now, but the 20-year-old got a rare chance to be a kid again in the December issue of Vogue, in which she stars in a fantastical Alice in Wonderland-inspired shoot.

Donning fall's most vibrant looks, the reality star poses alongside actors from 'wonder.land', the new musical stage production that brings Lewis Carroll's children's book into the digital age.

In the editorial, Kendall appears next to the White Rabbit, the Dodo, and Aly (a new name for Alice), and more characters from the adaptation, which debuts at London's National Theatre later this month in honor of the novel's 150th anniversary.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...rland-inspired-Vogue-shoot.html#ixzz3s18M0DeD


----------



## fmfv1

Sasha2012 said:


> Kendall Jenner is one of the biggest models in the fashion industry right now, but the 20-year-old got a rare chance to be a kid again in the December issue of Vogue, in which she stars in a fantastical Alice in Wonderland-inspired shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> Donning fall's most vibrant looks, the reality star poses alongside actors from 'wonder.land', the new musical stage production that brings Lewis Carroll's children's book into the digital age.
> 
> 
> 
> In the editorial, Kendall appears next to the White Rabbit, the Dodo, and Aly (a new name for Alice), and more characters from the adaptation, which debuts at London's National Theatre later this month in honor of the novel's 150th anniversary.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...rland-inspired-Vogue-shoot.html#ixzz3s18M0DeD




Wow, she looks fabulous as a blonde here.


----------



## YSoLovely

Rumor from _the other forum_: Kylie and Tyga _may_ have broken up...


----------



## AECornell

Agreed! Although I kind of thought she looked like Taylor Momsen a little bit.



fmfv1 said:


> Wow, she looks fabulous as a blonde here.


----------



## White Orchid

YSoLovely said:


> Rumor from _the other forum_: Kylie and Tyga _may_ have broken up...


----------



## StopHammertime

fmfv1 said:


> Wow, she looks fabulous as a blonde here.




+1, she is pulling it off!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Kylie is planning on a rap career...oh boy
http://www.celebitchy.com/457917/ky...ic_career_her_rap_album_in_the_coming_months/


----------



## YSoLovely

White Orchid said:


>




TMZ confirmed it and _of course_ it's all Tyga's fault


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> TMZ confirmed it and _of course_ it's all Tyga's fault


 
Guess she has to give the rental back.


----------



## YSoLovely

Sassys said:


> Guess she has to give the rental back.




She probably "bought" it herself


----------



## mrsinsyder

So sad. Who gets the Ferrari?


----------



## Sasha2012

I hope that fool didn't really tattoo Kylie's name on his arm.


----------



## White Orchid

Sasha2012 said:


> I hope that fool didn't really tattoo Kylie's name on his arm.



I hope he did :greengrin:


----------



## usmcwifey

Kylie is what Kim wished she looked like...


----------



## ByeKitty

usmcwifey said:


> Kylie is what Kim wished she looked like...



I think you mixed the names up here


----------



## DiorT

Who gets the dog??


----------



## terebina786

Where will Tyga live?!


----------



## guccimamma

she'll take him back,  unfortunately. i don't think she has the brains to see this for what it is.


----------



## tomz_grl

Has Chyna had any response yet?


----------



## kirsten

Did he hook up with a stripper at his birthday party?


----------



## usmcwifey

ByeKitty said:


> I think you mixed the names up here




They want to be each other....lol


----------



## Avril

So they've finally broken up! About time, he's one disgusting creep. I still can't get over that disgusting song he wrote about her.


----------



## ophousewife

It's all fun and games until she turns 18.  I hope she doesn't get back with Tyga.  He's just so disgusting and she's so young.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

It's about time she dumped that loser.


----------



## gillianna

Wonder if he is shopping around her nude pictures and possibly a sex tape.  It will be interesting to see how PMK plays out this storyline on Tv and another man bites the dust. 
Kanye last man standing..... I guess he has a open relationship with Kim to go his way and she stays at her moms house.  Scott will come back for the scripted storyline too.


----------



## jun3machina

So now they broke up I expect him to shop the tape in retaliatory PR right?


----------



## redney

gillianna said:


> Wonder if he is shopping around her nude pictures and possibly a sex tape.  It will be interesting to see how PMK plays out this storyline on Tv and another man bites the dust.
> Kanye last man standing..... I guess he has a open relationship with Kim to go his way and she stays at her moms house.  Scott will come back for the scripted storyline too.



PMK will destroy Tyga in the tabloids she has on the payroll. Another bites the dust.

She will never be able to touch Kanye. Even though he goes off the rails, how good would his tea spilling be?

Scott: she can influence him, give him a new storyline. He'll do it, what else has he got going on?


----------



## fmfv1

AECornell said:


> Agreed! Although I kind of thought she looked like Taylor Momsen a little bit.


Totally!  If I hand't known it was her, wouldn't have known.


----------



## edanc

Congratulations to Kylie! I wonder how long this will last though.


----------



## bergafer3

I wonder what happen because  she didn't break up with him when he cheated on her with a transsexual so had to be pretty bad. Thank god, he's a loser


----------



## gillianna

I bet his baby mama will post her thoughts on social media.  Maybe he hooked up with her?


----------



## Sassys

gillianna said:


> I bet his baby mama will post her thoughts on social media.  Maybe he hooked up with her?



That's what happens when you have a little girl doing a woman's job.


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> I hope he did :greengrin:


----------



## whimsic

Tyga can kiss his career goodbye, PMK will destroy him. and he can't say a word otherwise PMK will drag his *** to jail for statutory rape.


----------



## kirsten

From TMZ

Kylie and Tyga could not co-exist because their relationship became an unrelenting test of who was more important ... at least that's the way Tyga sees it.

Sources connected with Tyga tell us, he was battling Kylie almost daily over who should kowtow to who when there was a scheduling conflict. They were fighting over which events they'd attend together, which required one of them to scrap their plans.

Tyga is telling friends the Kardashians fueled the conflict because Kylie would complain about him and the family would stoke the coals by telling her that her career was far more important than his.

Tyga's people say this did not come to a head Thursday ... it's been brewing for weeks.

Apparently, the Kardashians don't see it the same way ... our K sources say Tyga did something to trigger the breakup, and Kylie's the one who pulled the plug.


----------



## DiorT

i wonder if that tattoo of her name was real or if it was just for the show...b/c dang that sucks....


----------



## labelwhore04

Maybe Tyga will finally be the one to expose these people and all their lies. I read that he never signed a confidentiality agreement and he's salty about the breakup, so


----------



## Tivo

labelwhore04 said:


> Maybe Tyga will finally be the one to expose these people and all their lies. I read that he never signed a confidentiality agreement and he's salty about the breakup, so


His life would be in danger if he did. PMK's pimp hand is strong.


----------



## AshTx.1

Hopefully this is true. I have a soft spot for Kylie and Tyga seems like a loser.


----------



## YSoLovely

labelwhore04 said:


> Maybe Tyga will finally be the one to expose these people and all their lies. I read that he never signed a confidentiality agreement and he's salty about the breakup, so




What's he gonna say?
How he dumped the mother of his child to be with a teenager?
How he banged a minor and PMK was cool with it?

I doubt he knows anything.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I still wouldn't be surprised if they were never really together...if they were GOOD RIDDANCE. He's such a gross loser. Glad you came to your senses, Kylie.


----------



## StopHammertime

Agreed, glad she came to her senses!!!!


----------



## guccimamma

maybe she finally listened to the lyrics of that disgusting song, and was able to comprehend what he said.


----------



## kirsten

Nevermind. Deleted fake story.


----------



## bag-princess

ya'll are giving her too much credit - "come to her senses" i seriously doubt!   

this is just another plot line that came to and end. point blank. period.


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> ya'll are giving her too much credit - "come to her senses" i seriously doubt!
> 
> this is just another plot line that came to and end. point blank. period.


 
This x1000


----------



## Encore Hermes

flying solo Friday night -- no Tyga in sight -- but she may not have left solo.
The freshly-single 18-year-old partied at Hyde on the Sunset Strip in WeHo until 2 AM.  Apparently Justin Bieber was inside and so was A$AP Rocky.
*You can see from our video, Kylie and A$AP leave in the same SUV.*
Teenagers heal more quickly.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/11/21/kylie-jenner-asap-rocky-justin-bieber-tyga/#ixzz3sA1fuaeL


----------



## BadAzzBish

YSoLovely said:


> What's he gonna say?
> How he dumped the mother of his child to be with a teenager?
> How he banged a minor and PMK was cool with it?
> 
> I doubt he knows anything.



^Exactly! Whatever tea he spills will burn him too. When u lay down with dogs Tyga...smh


----------



## kirsten

They're back together already. From her Snapchat.


----------



## bag-princess

kirsten said:


> They're back together already. From her Snapchat.
> 
> View attachment 3194627









as i said........way too much credit given to her.


----------



## edanc

I figured they would get back together but not at this speed


----------



## YSoLovely

Everybody needs to chill? Like this bird brained child didn't call the media 2 seconds after ending things with Tygga? 




edanc said:


> I figured they would get back together but not at this speed



Kylie's still a teenager. Impulsiveness is their trademark. Once her brain is fully developed, she'll realise how stupid she looks right now.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

YSoLovely said:


> Everybody needs to chill? Like this bird brained child didn't call the media 2 seconds after ending things with Tygga?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kylie's still a teenager. Impulsiveness is their trademark. Once her brain is fully developed, she'll realise how stupid she looks right now.




I don't know about that. Blac Chyna never has.


----------



## Jayne1

They split for one day? Does that mean she didn't have to buy him a BD gift?


----------



## Lounorada

More like they never 'split' in the first place and just threw the story to the media to get some desperate attention. 
Either, Kylie was feeling particularly thirsty for attention or PMK felt they hadn't met their weekly quota for made-up, exaggerated stories in the media.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner posted a new photo of her WITH Tyga alongside the note that 'everyone just needs to chill' - two days after she dumped him on his birthday.

The fickle 18-year-old kept up the banter by wearing a slogan T-shirt during a solo jaunt to Ralphs supermarket in Los Angeles for groceries.

Kylie was darkly clothed save for the white trainers and that made the message on the front of her top ring true: 'Let the devil dress in black.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ting-picture-reunited-Tyga.html#ixzz3sBsyFdW5


----------



## ByeKitty

Was she referring to her mom with that t-shirt?


----------



## Sasha2012

It was girl time for Kendall Jenner and her gal pal Hailey Baldwin during a round of shopping at XIV Karats in Beverly Hills on Saturday.

Kendall, 20, looked sexy yet chic in a light pink blouse partially tucked into her tight and thigh skimming skirt, fully exposing her long legs.

Hailey, 18, meanwhile, opted for a more casual look with her sporty olive green shirt that had a plunging cut-out with a woven neckline protecting her modesty.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ewelry-store-Beverly-Hills.html#ixzz3sBwCAtZG


----------



## pukasonqo

ByeKitty said:


> Was she referring to her mom with that t-shirt?




freudian slip


----------



## eggpudding

Kendall is so basic. Failing at ripping off Emily Ratajowski with those psuedo hipster glasses too.


----------



## kirsten

Jayne1 said:


> They split for one day? Does that mean she didn't have to buy him a BD gift?




Seems like it lol


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I don't know but Kendall looks like she smell of corn chips lol. She so damn basic


----------



## chowlover2

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie Jenner posted a new photo of her WITH Tyga alongside the note that 'everyone just needs to chill' - two days after she dumped him on his birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> The fickle 18-year-old kept up the banter by wearing a slogan T-shirt during a solo jaunt to Ralphs supermarket in Los Angeles for groceries.
> 
> 
> 
> Kylie was darkly clothed save for the white trainers and that made the message on the front of her top ring true: 'Let the devil dress in black.'
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ting-picture-reunited-Tyga.html#ixzz3sBsyFdW5




I hope they buy that t-shirt in bulk for the whole family...


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Jayne1 said:


> They split for one day? Does that mean she didn't have to buy him a BD gift?


That's what I thought too! That's one way of getting out of spending  money on him! Break up with his sorry a** until the next day!


----------



## berrydiva

kirsten said:


> They're back together already. From her Snapchat.
> 
> View attachment 3194627



Is he on a bed with his shoes on? Don't get me started on wearing nasty street clothes and laying on the bed...so filthy.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Brklynjuice87 said:


> I don't know but Kendall looks like she smell of corn chips lol. She so damn basic



I don't know because personally Ive never met anyone that smelled of corn chips. She is basic though especially for L.A.


----------



## lovely64

VickyB said:


> That gorgeous Hermes bag is wasted on her. The Ks cheapen everything they touch.




I agree. Most women I see today toting Hermes cheapen the brand. Lol. Oops [emoji16][emoji38][emoji133][emoji133]
I hope all is well with you beautiful [emoji8]


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> They split for one day? Does that mean she didn't have to buy him a BD gift?






guys pull that stunt all the time!!!!  

and the other one - pick a fight on wednesday and get you sooooo pissed so that they are free to do what they want friday night with their friends!  
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## guccimamma

god she's dumb.  she's rich & good looking...why waste your time on this worthless loser?

 he has nothing to offer, but to write disgusting songs about her being a "big girl"


----------



## charmesh

bag-princess said:


> guys pull that stunt all the time!!!!
> 
> and the other one - pick a fight on wednesday and get you sooooo pissed so that they are free to do what they want friday night with their friends!


And it shows him that he is nothing without her. It's a good trick for keeping someone in line. The minute she leaked the break up news TMZ started dogging him out like all the men in their lives


----------



## bag-princess

charmesh said:


> And it shows him that he is nothing without her. It's a good trick for keeping someone in line. The minute she leaked the break up news *TMZ started dogging him out like all the men in their lives*





yes!!   she showed him!  kylie might need to be given a little bit more credit!


----------



## shiny_things

Leggings are not pants!!!!!!


----------



## ceelasoul

Sasha2012 said:


> It was girl time for Kendall Jenner and her gal pal Hailey Baldwin during a round of shopping at XIV Karats in Beverly Hills on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> Kendall, 20, looked sexy yet chic in a light pink blouse partially tucked into her tight and thigh skimming skirt, fully exposing her long legs.
> 
> 
> 
> Hailey, 18, meanwhile, opted for a more casual look with her sporty olive green shirt that had a plunging cut-out with a woven neckline protecting her modesty.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ewelry-store-Beverly-Hills.html#ixzz3sBwCAtZG




Anyone know where Kendall's gorgeous olive jacket is from?


----------



## Lounorada

ceelasoul said:


> Anyone know where Kendall's gorgeous olive jacket is from?


 
IRO
http://www.intermixonline.com/product/iro+jova+distressed+leather+jacket.do?from=Search&cx=0


----------



## mrsinsyder

While Kylie Jenner was out in West Hollywood Friday night partying with Justin Bieber and A$AP Rocky, it seems her ex was laying down some rather pointed lyrics. 
After being dumped by the 18-year-old on his birthday on Thursday, Tyga quickly released an expletive-laden track called Happy Birthday.
The lyrics appear to be firing directly towards his break-up with the reality television star, not least as it starts: 'Think I'm worried 'bout a rumour?' before apparently calling the teenager 'lame.'

Daily Mail of course


----------



## V0N1B2

Wait. You mean it really _was_ his birthday?  For real?
I thought y'all were just joking about stupid things teenagers do.


----------



## whimsic

So the "break up" was a publicity stunt after all. It's not like he can simply record and broadcast a song just like that, this isn't snapchat! 




mrsinsyder said:


> While Kylie Jenner was out in West Hollywood Friday night partying with Justin Bieber and A$AP Rocky, it seems her ex was laying down some rather pointed lyrics.
> After being dumped by the 18-year-old on his birthday on Thursday, Tyga quickly released an expletive-laden track called Happy Birthday.
> The lyrics appear to be firing directly towards his break-up with the reality television star, not least as it starts: 'Think I'm worried 'bout a rumour?' before apparently calling the teenager 'lame.'
> 
> Daily Mail of course


----------



## VickyB

lovely64 said:


> I agree. Most women I see today toting Hermes cheapen the brand. Lol. Oops [emoji16][emoji38][emoji133][emoji133]
> I hope all is well with you beautiful [emoji8]



Hi Darling!!! Hope you're well!!


----------



## Sasha2012

It seemed to be the end for Kylie Jenner and rapper boyfriend Tyga, with their reported split this week.

But hours after the release of what appeared to be a 'diss track' attacking her, 18-year-old Kylie was spotted back with her older man, inside the American Music Awards in Los Angeles on Sunday.

The 26-year-old walked closely behind Kylie, as she entered the venue hand-in-hand with sister Kendall, 20. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ndall-following-split-Tyga.html#ixzz3sHtuUJ4z


----------



## ceelasoul

Lounorada said:


> IRO
> http://www.intermixonline.com/product/iro+jova+distressed+leather+jacket.do?from=Search&cx=0




Thank you! [emoji1]


----------



## coconutsboston

Sasha2012 said:


> It seemed to be the end for Kylie Jenner and rapper boyfriend Tyga, with their reported split this week.
> 
> But hours after the release of what appeared to be a 'diss track' attacking her, 18-year-old Kylie was spotted back with her older man, inside the American Music Awards in Los Angeles on Sunday.
> 
> The 26-year-old walked closely behind Kylie, as she entered the venue hand-in-hand with sister Kendall, 20.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ndall-following-split-Tyga.html#ixzz3sHtuUJ4z


One of these days I'll know which is which, but for now, the tall one looks just like a young skinny Kris.


----------



## Jayne1

She's easing up on the top lip, but not the bottom.


----------



## Oruka

kendall looks like sooo much like Kris...


----------



## azania

Oruka said:


> kendall looks like sooo much like Kris...




God yes, the bangs enhance it.


----------



## tulipfield

Sasha2012 said:


> It seemed to be the end for Kylie Jenner and rapper boyfriend Tyga, with their reported split this week.
> 
> 
> 
> But hours after the release of what appeared to be a 'diss track' attacking her, 18-year-old Kylie was spotted back with her older man, inside the American Music Awards in Los Angeles on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> The 26-year-old walked closely behind Kylie, as she entered the venue hand-in-hand with sister Kendall, 20.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ndall-following-split-Tyga.html#ixzz3sHtuUJ4z




I actually really like Kendall's updo.


----------



## Lounorada

ceelasoul said:


> Thank you! [emoji1]



You're welcome!


----------



## Lounorada

Kendull looks ridiculous at the AMAs. She's trying way too hard to be 'sexy' or something... but failed comically 

Agreed that she looks even more like PMK, with the fringe.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I liked Kendall's look, but she looked insufferable on the carpet. Like she would be the most boring and conceited person. The look on her face and her posing were so obnoxious.


----------



## mrsinsyder

We can all rest easy. They just needed some fresh attention.

Whatever Tyga did, it seems Kylie Jenner has already forgiven him.
Just  days after the 'absolutely fuming' reality star dumped the rapper on  his birthday, she was pictured holding his hand as they headed off to Justin Bieber's party after the American Music Awards.
Kylie smiled proudly, as she walked beside her older boyfriend while leaving Kendall Jenner's apartment.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...yga-s-hand-head-party-AMAs.html#ixzz3sKO7PdWB 



​


----------



## GTOFan

Darn, I thought she was rid of him for good.


----------



## shiny_things

This is either a) publicity b) Tyga not letting go of that Gravy Train easily or c) PMK insisting they stay together for $$$, even if Kylie didn't want to.


----------



## redney

shiny_things said:


> This is either a) publicity b) Tyga not letting go of that Gravy Train easily or c) PMK insisting they stay together for $$$, even if Kylie didn't want to.



A or C because it's not like Tyga has a say.


----------



## CoachGirl12

They both looked on point at the AMA's... Kendall looks gorge with bangs and a top knot.


----------



## myown

Lounorada said:


> Kendull looks ridiculous at the AMAs. She's trying way too hard to be 'sexy' or something... but failed comically



yeah like please don´t smile.


----------



## Sasha2012

Whatever Tyga did, it seems Kylie Jenner has already forgiven him.

Just days after the 'absolutely fuming' reality star dumped the rapper on his birthday, she was pictured holding his hand as they headed off to Justin Bieber's party after the American Music Awards.

Kylie smiled proudly, as she walked beside her older boyfriend while leaving Kendall Jenner's apartment.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...yga-s-hand-head-party-AMAs.html#ixzz3sLHAlDuT


----------



## berrydiva

One day she will realize how sad this relationship is...washed up goods and she's still a teen. Smh.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> One day she will realize how sad this relationship is...washed up goods and she's still a teen. Smh.



Women in that family ALL have low self esteem and will put up with anything a man throws at them.

Khloe - Hid for years Lamar was cheating on her and doing drugs. Now claims she works out like a crazy person, but clearly got her butt done like her sister. Nothing wrong with plastic surgery, just stop lying about it, because you look stupid doing it.

Kim - 3rd marriage and is "married" to a gay man. The one husband, who tells her the truth abut herself, she dumps after 72 days. Now lets a gay man control her, tell her what to wear, eat and do.

Kourtney - keeps having babies by a man, who clearly has no desire to be a father.

Kris - cheated on first husband, married a man who told her he had taken hormones while they were dating, yet stayed with him, because she knew no other man with some money was going to take a woman with 4 kids. Now "dating" a gay man.

Kylie - had the nerve to say for months, her lips were only pencil and lipstick


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kylie's shape looks good in that white dress.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Kylie def has a body whether real or fake that has a great Shape


----------



## labelwhore04

Her boobs look smaller in that white dress


----------



## nastasja

They look way smaller in the previous black dress too.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Sassys said:


> Women in that family ALL have low self esteem and will put up with anything a man throws at them.
> 
> Khloe - Hid for years Lamar was cheating on her and doing drugs. Now claims she works out like a crazy person, but clearly got her butt done like her sister. Nothing wrong with plastic surgery, just stop lying about it, because you look stupid doing it.
> 
> Kim - 3rd marriage and is "married" to a gay man. The one husband, who tells her the truth abut herself, she dumps after 72 days. Now lets a gay man control her, tell her what to wear, eat and do.
> 
> Kourtney - keeps having babies by a man, who clearly has no desire to be a father.
> 
> Kris - cheated on first husband, married a man who told her he had taken hormones while they were dating, yet stayed with him, because she knew no other man with some money was going to take a woman with 4 kids. Now "dating" a gay man.
> 
> Kylie - had the nerve to say for months, her lips were only pencil and lipstick



Surly Kendall makes the list or is she so boring and uneventful you forgot about her? 

You are so right about Kanye I have thought that about him for years.


----------



## White Orchid

If she's not careful, she'll end up with bunions by the time she's 25.


----------



## clydekiwi

Sassys said:


> Women in that family ALL have low self esteem and will put up with anything a man throws at them.
> 
> Khloe - Hid for years Lamar was cheating on her and doing drugs. Now claims she works out like a crazy person, but clearly got her butt done like her sister. Nothing wrong with plastic surgery, just stop lying about it, because you look stupid doing it.
> 
> Kim - 3rd marriage and is "married" to a gay man. The one husband, who tells her the truth abut herself, she dumps after 72 days. Now lets a gay man control her, tell her what to wear, eat and do.
> 
> Kourtney - keeps having babies by a man, who clearly has no desire to be a father.
> 
> Kris - cheated on first husband, married a man who told her he had taken hormones while they were dating, yet stayed with him, because she knew no other man with some money was going to take a woman with 4 kids. Now "dating" a gay man.
> 
> Kylie - had the nerve to say for months, her lips were only pencil and lipstick




Kris new boyfriend is gay?


----------



## Sassys

clydekiwi said:


> Kris new boyfriend is gay?



Are you serious? That man is gayer than a $3 bill.


----------



## Sassys

SpeedyJC said:


> Surly Kendall makes the list or is she so boring and uneventful you forgot about her?
> 
> You are so right about Kanye I have thought that about him for years.



I don't watch the show, so I don't know if she has a man. Only thing I ever hear about her is her modeling.


----------



## clydekiwi

Sassys said:


> Are you serious? That man is gayer than a $3 bill.




Haha really?! Does she know. I was wondering why he was with her


----------



## Encore Hermes

clydekiwi said:


> Kris new boyfriend is gay?


Well 





Gossip credit 
Ya know.......


----------



## clydekiwi

Encore Hermes said:


> Well
> 
> bossip.files.wordpress.com/2014/12/6.jpg
> 
> Gossip credit
> 
> Ya know.......
> 
> ak-hdl.buzzfed.com/static/2014-09/26/17/enhanced/webdr07/anigif_enhanced-17105-1411766564-5.gif




Well ok!! Haha hes gay


----------



## clydekiwi

Sassys said:


> Are you serious? That man is gayer than a $3 bill.




I was talking bout corey gamble. Is she dating him


----------



## clydekiwi

Encore Hermes said:


> Well
> 
> bossip.files.wordpress.com/2014/12/6.jpg
> 
> Gossip credit
> 
> Ya know.......
> 
> ak-hdl.buzzfed.com/static/2014-09/26/17/enhanced/webdr07/anigif_enhanced-17105-1411766564-5.gif




Who's this guy I thought she was dating corey gamble


----------



## Encore Hermes

clydekiwi said:


> Who's this guy I thought she was dating corey gamble



Same guy, Corey Gamble





Daily mail


----------



## Laila619

Definitely gay. I think Kanye is too. 

How do Kim and Kris not see it? Its pretty obvious IMO.


----------



## guccimamma

Laila619 said:


> Definitely gay. I think Kanye is too.
> 
> How do Kim and Kris not see it? Its pretty obvious IMO.



lets not forget bruce....


----------



## Queenpixie

kylie not doing her top lip makes her face more normal than before when she does both.


----------



## WishList986

guccimamma said:


> lets not forget bruce....



Caitlyn. Her name is Caitlyn. At least have some decency and respect.


----------



## Jikena

WishList986 said:


> Caitlyn. Her name is Caitlyn. At least have some decency and respect.



Bouuuum


----------



## pursegrl12

WishList986 said:


> Caitlyn. Her name is Caitlyn. At least have some decency and respect.




He was Bruce when they were married


----------



## bag-princess

Encore Hermes said:


> Well
> bossip.files.wordpress.com/2014/12/6.jpg
> Gossip credit
> Ya know.......
> ak-hdl.buzzfed.com/static/2014-09/26/17/enhanced/webdr07/anigif_enhanced-17105-1411766564-5.gif




DAAAAAAAAAMN!!!!






pursegrl12 said:


> He was Bruce when they were married







http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## WishList986

pursegrl12 said:


> He was Bruce when they were married



She was Bruce when they were married, yes. Seems as though you're missing the point though.


----------



## Hobbsy

WishList986 said:


> Caitlyn. Her name is Caitlyn. At least have some decency and respect.



He'll always be Bruce to me....&#127925;&#127926;&#127932;&#127932;&#127926;&#127925;


----------



## JessicaKate89

Laila619 said:


> Definitely gay. I think Kanye is too.
> 
> How do Kim and Kris not see it? Its pretty obvious IMO.




Someone is gay because of their body shape and stance in some pictures? Yeah ok

It's really strange there are a few poster who constantly bring up Kanye being gay. Comes off very homophobic. (Not directed at you laila)


----------



## DesigningStyle

WishList986 said:


> Caitlyn. Her name is Caitlyn. At least have some decency and respect.




Well when Chris was with Jenner the person was Bruce.  And in this case the poster is discussing past relations.


----------



## DesigningStyle

JessicaKate89 said:


> Someone is gay because of their body shape and stance in some pictures? Yeah ok
> 
> It's really strange there are a few poster who constantly bring up Kanye being gay. Comes off very homophobic. (Not directed at you laila)




There was a lot written by past associates of kanyes preKim where he was involved with men.  Perhaps he is bi?


----------



## queen

WishList986 said:


> Caitlyn. Her name is Caitlyn. At least have some decency and respect.


I hardly think it is disrespectful, to refer to someone, who went by one name for 65 years, and has been going by a different one for maybe 6 months, by the earlier name.  I do not think even Jenner would hold that against someone.  People get real touchy about this stuff and it is kind of expecting a lot for the general public to meet such demands.  And where is the decency in calling someone out on this.  Kind of harsh imo..


----------



## poopsie

WishList986 said:


> Caitlyn. Her name is Caitlyn. At least have some decency and respect.





I was in college when he won the decathlon and became a media darling.  He will always be Bruce to me. If you and others want to call her Caitlyn fine, but lay off the lectures. Not everyone who doesn't is being indecent and disrespectful. Crap like this is why I stopped visiting 'that thread'


----------



## guccimamma

WishList986 said:


> Caitlyn. Her name is Caitlyn. At least have some decency and respect.



you're joking right? she was married to bruce.


----------



## WishList986

poopsie said:


> I was in college when he won the decathlon and became a media darling.  He will always be Bruce to me. If you and others want to call her Caitlyn fine, but lay off the lectures. Not everyone who doesn't is being indecent and disrespectful. Crap like this is why I stopped visiting 'that thread'



Actually, no. Denying to acknowledge someone's personal pronouns IS indecent and disrespectful.


----------



## Notorious Pink

WishList986 said:


> Actually, no. Denying to acknowledge someone's personal pronouns IS indecent and disrespectful.




We don't all have to agree. And just because someone disagrees with you does not automatically mean that they are wrong. And there is no right to not be offended. We all get offended, that doesn't make you a victim. Just respectfully disagree without the insult.


----------



## Coach Lover Too




----------



## nastasja

poopsie said:


> i was in college when he won the decathlon and became a media darling.  He will always be bruce to me. If you and others want to call her caitlyn fine, but lay off the lectures. Not everyone who doesn't is being indecent and disrespectful. Crap like this is why i stopped visiting 'that thread'




+1000


----------



## Lounorada

*Enters thread*








*Exits thread*


----------



## tomz_grl

People really need to learn not to be so sensitive...and that's for both sides. Geez, it's like we're all on our periods.


----------



## Katel

BBC said:


> We don't all have to agree. And just because someone disagrees with you does not automatically mean that they are wrong. And there is no right to not be offended. We all get offended, that doesn't make you a victim. Just respectfully disagree without the insult.



++++1 yes lawd


----------



## clydekiwi

Coach Lover Too said:


>




[emoji23]


----------



## clydekiwi




----------



## Coach Lover Too

tomz_grl said:


> People really need to learn not to be so sensitive...and that's for both sides. Geez, it's like we're all on our periods.



I for one can't even remember my last period, and it's not because I'm pregnant, it's because I'm old!! It's been at least 15+ years! 
(Not as old as the woman in my profile pic though.) lol


----------



## White Orchid

Coach Lover Too said:


> I for one can't even remember my last period, and it's not because I'm pregnant, it's because I'm old!! It's been at least 15+ years!
> (Not as old as the woman in my profile pic though.) lol



 I might have to ask you soon for tips on how you coped with it.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

White Orchid said:


> I might have to ask you soon for tips on how you coped with it.



(Honest to gawd, I pretty much breezed right through it! No hot flashes, no nothin'. Got lucky I guess.)


----------



## White Orchid

So I can't like even blame my b!tchyness and crankiness on that?!?!

 Yoiiiii, I'm screwed :greengrin:



Coach Lover Too said:


> (Honest to gawd, I pretty much breezed right through it! No hot flashes, no nothin'. Got lucky I guess.)


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> *Enters thread*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Exits thread*


Right behind you...


----------



## chowlover2

White Orchid said:


> So I can't like even blame my b!tchyness and crankiness on that?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> Yoiiiii, I'm screwed :greengrin:




No, you lose all that. No more migraines, cramps, fatigue, PMS bloat or *****iness! Best thing that ever happened to me! Only thing I miss on occasion is the PMS spurt, and that wasn't a monthly thing for me anyway.


----------



## guccimamma

his momma called him clay, imma call him clay.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

guccimamma said:


> his momma called him clay, imma call him clay.



LMAO! Priceless!


----------



## Caz71

Is Kendall gay? I never see her with a boyfriend.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

White Orchid said:


> So I can't like even blame my b!tchyness and crankiness on that?!?!
> 
> Yoiiiii, I'm screwed :greengrin:



Oh trust me, you can still do that! It's just no one needs to know.


----------



## sabrunka

Caz71 said:


> Is Kendall gay? I never see her with a boyfriend.



Lol jeez, this again... I find it so strange that people think someone is gay merely because they aren't seen with a significant other of the opposite sex.  My friend has never had a boyfriend and she's 20, no one thinks she's gay.  Then again, she isn't a celebrity.  Damn, I'm so happy that I'm not famous .


----------



## AEGIS

sabrunka said:


> Lol jeez, this again... I find it so strange that people think someone is gay merely because they aren't seen with a significant other of the opposite sex.  My friend has never had a boyfriend and she's 20, no one thinks she's gay.  Then again, she isn't a celebrity.  Damn, I'm so happy that I'm not famous .



Really? You think it's a strange question. It might be an intrusive question but I don't necessarily think it's strange.


----------



## sabrunka

AEGIS said:


> Really? You think it's a strange question. It might be an intrusive question but I don't necessarily think it's strange.



I guess I think it's strange because I would never in my life go up to someone who's over 18 and ask them if they're gay, merely because they haven't had a bf/gf yet.  I don't know, it's just how I think!


----------



## StopHammertime

AEGIS said:


> Really? You think it's a strange question. It might be an intrusive question but I don't necessarily think it's strange.




I do tend to find it strange when people base their question on the fact that she isn't seen with a guy, considering there could be many reasons for that. A bit of convergent thinking there. Which I guess shouldn't be surprising since most people do think convergently.


----------



## whimsic




----------



## dangerouscurves

Coach Lover Too said:


>




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> *Enters thread*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Exits thread*







berrydiva said:


> Right behind you...




*following you two*


----------



## queen

sabrunka said:


> I guess I think it's strange because I would never in my life go up to someone who's over 18 and ask them if they're gay, merely because they haven't had a bf/gf yet.  I don't know, it's just how I think!


The thing is no one here walked up to her and asked, they asked here.  There has been plenty of speculation on that here before.  Her touchy behavior with her female friends has been a contributor to this thinking.


----------



## Antonia

sabrunka said:


> Lol jeez, this again... I find it so strange that people think someone is gay merely because they aren't seen with a significant other of the opposite sex.  My friend has never had a boyfriend and she's 20, no one thinks she's gay.  Then again, she isn't a celebrity.  Damn, I'm so happy that I'm not famous .



I agree-I don't think she is gay but if she is, that's her business.  I didn't have my first boyfriend until I was 20.  I was a very late bloomer with everything in life and I wouldn't change a thing!


----------



## guccimamma

anyone looks gay next to that group of xxxxs.


----------



## chowlover2

guccimamma said:


> anyone looks gay next to that group of xxxxs.




Bible!


----------



## White Orchid

guccimamma said:


> anyone looks gay next to that group of xxxxs.



Boom!  :greengrin:


----------



## labelwhore04

queen said:


> The thing is no one here walked up to her and asked, they asked here.  There has been plenty of speculation on that here before.  Her touchy behavior with her female friends has been a contributor to this thinking.



I've actually never met a lesbian who was "touchy" with other females. That's just the behaviour of attention seeking famewhores, not gay people.


----------



## dangerouscurves

labelwhore04 said:


> I've actually never met a lesbian who was "touchy" with other females. That's just the behaviour of attention seeking famewhores, not gay people.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] This!


----------



## pinkfeet

chowlover2 said:


> No, you lose all that. No more migraines, cramps, fatigue, PMS bloat or *****iness! Best thing that ever happened to me! Only thing I miss on occasion is the PMS spurt, and that wasn't a monthly thing for me anyway.




Depends. My mothers migraines got worse. Same with belly bloat. 

I will embrace my hormones as long as I have them. They really can cause havoc on your body without them. Skin. Hair. Muscle. Bone density.


----------



## zen1965

guccimamma said:


> anyone looks gay next to that group of xxxxs.



Quote of the day, if not week.


----------



## queen

labelwhore04 said:


> I've actually never met a lesbian who was "touchy" with other females. That's just the behaviour of attention seeking famewhores, not gay people.


This is behavior that would vary with the individual.  PDA's are a possibilty with any sexual preference.


----------



## Lounorada

queen said:


> This is behavior that would vary with the individual.  PDA's are a possibilty with any sexual preference.


 
Exactly.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think it's surprising just because all the others are so hyper sexual.  I'm glad she doesn't feel pressured into some fakey fake relationship.


----------



## Hobbsy

guccimamma said:


> his momma called him clay, imma call him clay.



&#128522;&#128512;&#128513;


----------



## Hobbsy

sabrunka said:


> Lol jeez, this again... I find it so strange that people think someone is gay merely because they aren't seen with a significant other of the opposite sex.  My friend has never had a boyfriend and she's 20, no one thinks she's gay.  Then again, she isn't a celebrity.  Damn, I'm so happy that I'm not famous .



I dont find it a strange question.  It's just a question.


----------



## SpeedyJC

guccimamma said:


> anyone looks gay next to that group of whores.



Ha and I totally just pictured Will Farrell saying this.


----------



## Sasha2012

They appear to be inseparable again after splitting-up briefly before his 26th birthday last week.

And Kylie Jenner confirmed that she and Tyga are definitely back-on as she sat down to chat with Ellen DeGeneres this week.

In a clip from the upcoming episode set to air on Monday, the 18-year-old reality star reveals: 'No. We're not broken up' 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Tyga-chats-Ellen-DeGeneres.html#ixzz3saFnZfZq


----------



## Queenpixie

^^^

why does she look 35?


----------



## Jikena

Wonder what they talked about on the show...


----------



## CobaltBlu

OK, did some clean up. Please stop fighting about these people.

Remember...
1. This is a GOSSIP area on a forum about PURSES. It's not that serious, people. We are all here to have fun.

2. Stay on topic. Kendall and Kylie's parents are are only tangentially topical to this thread, and STOP ARGUING with each other. Just keep it moving, please.

3. Please no name-calling and arguing. You all know you are not going to change anyone's minds here. Treat other members respectfully. If that's hard, just go look at purses for a while and come back later.


4. Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate, this is a day of gratitude and we are all grateful for you!


----------



## dangerouscurves

CobaltBlu said:


> OK, did some clean up. Please stop fighting about these people.
> 
> Remember...
> 1. This is a GOSSIP area on a forum about PURSES. It's not that serious, people. We are all here to have fun.
> 
> 2. Stay on topic. Kendall and Kylie's parents are are only tangentially topical to this thread, and STOP ARGUING with each other. Just keep it moving, please.
> 
> 3. Please no name-calling and arguing. You all know you are not going to change anyone's minds here. Treat other members respectfully. If that's hard, just go look at purses for a while and come back later.
> 
> 
> 4. Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate, this is a day of gratitude and we are all grateful for you!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] [emoji108][emoji108][emoji108]


----------



## White Orchid

I don't understand those extensions.  Or is it a wig?  The colour of the dress is nice.

As a side note, I can't believe the levels Ellen stoops to nowadays just to garner ratings.  Like she's not rich enough already.


----------



## shiny_things

The only thing I see when I look at Tyga is that he looks like he dribbles.


----------



## Lounorada

shiny_things said:


> The only thing I see when I look at Tyga is that he looks like he dribbles.


----------



## Jayne1

White Orchid said:


> I don't understand those extensions.  Or is it a wig?  The colour of the dress is nice.
> 
> As a side note, I can't believe the levels Ellen stoops to nowadays just to garner ratings.  Like she's not rich enough already.



I don't think Ellen works that hard, but in this case, she had to make some effort to keep talking, because Kylie sure couldn't.


----------



## Lounorada

Jayne1 said:


> I don't think Ellen works that hard, but in this case, she had to make some effort to keep talking, *because Kylie sure couldn't*.


 
Who wants to hear her talking, though? That monotone, comatose-like voice of hers (and all her sisters) is dreadful to listen to and it doesn't help that they have the such a limited vocabulary ush: The less talking in public they do, the better!


----------



## AEGIS

White Orchid said:


> I don't understand those extensions.  Or is it a wig?  The colour of the dress is nice.
> 
> As a side note, I can't believe the levels Ellen stoops to nowadays just to garner ratings.  Like she's not rich enough already.



It's a wig


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall Jenner spent part of her Thanksgiving driving around town in a luxury Range Rover handing out food to homeless people.

The model, 20, and some of her pals were seen stopping at intersections and street corners and rolling down the windows to hand what appeared to be sandwiches to several men.

Kendall sat in the front passenger seat wearing large shades to hide her face as a brunette female friend took the wheel.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ving-drive-town-luxury-SUV.html#ixzz3sfo4Kgz3


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ Of course there are pap pics to go with the story. I wonder if it was filmed?


----------



## AECornell

That was my first thought too!



White Orchid said:


> As a side note, I can't believe the levels Ellen stoops to nowadays just to garner ratings.  Like she's not rich enough already.


----------



## White Orchid

They both look pretty ordinary here.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Why is she even on Ellen? What has she accomplished or have to offer?


----------



## White Orchid

Why does Ellen give these vacuous creatures any airtime is a better question.  I swear, I only watch the show nowadays just for the cute kiddie and animal videos and then switch the channel lest I lose anymore brain cells.  I miss the days when a television host interviewed someone interesting and not some z-lister that Ellen so often does.


----------



## Jayne1

Babydoll Chanel said:


> ^ Of course there are pap pics to go with the story. I wonder if it was filmed?



You have to ask? lol


----------



## Coach Lover Too

CobaltBlu said:


> OK, did some clean up. Please stop fighting about these people.
> 
> Remember...
> 1. This is a GOSSIP area on a forum about PURSES. It's not that serious, people. We are all here to have fun.
> 
> 2. Stay on topic. Kendall and Kylie's parents are are only tangentially topical to this thread, and STOP ARGUING with each other. Just keep it moving, please.
> 
> 3. Please no name-calling and arguing. You all know you are not going to change anyone's minds here. Treat other members respectfully. If that's hard,* just go look at purses for a while and come back later.*
> 
> 
> 4. Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate, this is a day of gratitude and we are all grateful for you!




Been there and done that a few times!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Babydoll Chanel said:


> ^ Of course there are pap pics to go with the story. I wonder if it was filmed?



Exactly. Character determines what you are when no one is watching.

I remember after my brother in law died of a massive heart attack at the age of 41, our family found out from so many different people about things he'd done for others that we had no idea about until after he was gone. 

One that stands out in my mind is a family that had lost a small child didn't have money for the burial and we later learned that he paid for the casket without telling anyone. The K's/J's have a lot to learn.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Ellen is on NBC which is owned by NBCUniversal which also owns E entertainment channel, the kartrashian channel


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> Ellen is on NBC which is owned by NBCUniversal which also owns E entertainment channel, the kartrashian channel



I have a friend who worked in production on the Ellen show and he said most of Ellen's segments are sponsored segments, which apparently is kind of obvious if you watch, which I never do, so I was surprised when he told me that.


----------



## starsandbucks

Encore Hermes said:


> Ellen is on NBC which is owned by NBCUniversal which also owns E entertainment channel, the kartrashian channel


The Ellen Show is actually a Warner Bros TV production. They produce a bunch of programs and then sell them to different networks.


----------



## White Orchid

There's a prophetic tradition in Islam which says to give (charity) with the right hand so that the left does not see.  Meaning, be discreet in your kindness so as to avoid any kind of hubris.

Beautiful story Missy!



Coach Lover Too said:


> Exactly. Character determines what you are when no one is watching.
> 
> I remember after my brother in law died of a massive heart attack at the age of 41, our family found out from so many different people about things he'd done for others that we had no idea about until after he was gone.
> 
> One that stands out in my mind is a family that had lost a small child didn't have money for the burial and we later learned that he paid for the casket without telling anyone. The K's/J's have a lot to learn.


----------



## chowlover2

Coach Lover Too said:


> Exactly. Character determines what you are when no one is watching.
> 
> I remember after my brother in law died of a massive heart attack at the age of 41, our family found out from so many different people about things he'd done for others that we had no idea about until after he was gone.
> 
> One that stands out in my mind is a family that had lost a small child didn't have money for the burial and we later learned that he paid for the casket without telling anyone. The K's/J's have a lot to learn.




What a lovely man!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

White Orchid said:


> There's a prophetic tradition in Islam which says to give (charity) with the right hand so that the left does not see.  Meaning, be discreet in your kindness so as to avoid any kind of hubris.
> 
> Beautiful story Missy!





chowlover2 said:


> What a lovely man!




Thank you. He was one in a million and our family has never been the same after losing him. &#9829;


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> There's a prophetic tradition in Islam which says to give (charity) with the right hand so that the left does not see.  Meaning, be discreet in your kindness so as to avoid any kind of hubris.
> 
> Beautiful story Missy!





there is also one in the Bible:


MATTHEW 6:3-4
"But when you give to the poor, do not let your left hand know what your right hand is doing,so that your giving will be in secret; and your Father who sees what is done in secret will reward you."


----------



## Sasha2012

Their relationship has hit headlines in recent weeks. 

Yet Kylie Jenner and Tyga were putting on a united front as they stepped out in Hollywood on Friday night with a group of pals after she was spied picking up some groceries earlier in the day. 

The 18-year-old reality starlet nailed sports luxe in a trendy Adidas tracksuit while sporting a tiny crop top underneath, which gave a glimpse at her sculpted abs.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ga-following-split-rumours.html#ixzz3sr0t5mUN


----------



## kirsten

Sculpted abs? She does not have sculpted abs. A flat stomach, yes.


----------



## White Orchid

bag-princess said:


> there is also one in the Bible:
> 
> 
> MATTHEW 6:3-4
> "But when you give to the poor, do not let your left hand know what your right hand is doing,so that your giving will be in secret; and your Father who sees what is done in secret will reward you."


Lovely.  Abrahamic faiths have so many similar teachings.


----------



## bag-princess

kirsten said:


> Sculpted abs? She does not have sculpted abs. A flat stomach, yes.





my exact thoughts!!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

bag-princess said:


> there is also one in the Bible:
> 
> 
> MATTHEW 6:3-4
> "But when you give to the poor, do not let your left hand know what your right hand is doing,so that your giving will be in secret; and your Father who sees what is done in secret will reward you."



Sweet. &#9829;
It was standing room only at my BIL's funeral, (over 600+ people and our town isn't that big) so he touched a lot of lives during his short time on earth.

Kylie looks pretty in those Ellen pics, even her lips look good for a change. I saw part of the episode the other night where Kris had an *allergic reaction to something she ate* while the family was on vacation and her lips ballooned up and laughed all over again wondering how stoopid does she think we are?!


----------



## MahoganyQT

kirsten said:


> Sculpted abs? She does not have sculpted abs. A flat stomach, yes.




This! I love how the embellish everything!


----------



## YSoLovely

> *Kylie Jenner*'s dog needs a few more cans of Alpo ... because it's rib cage is almost popping out of its skin. Kylie posted a video of her dogs, and the Italian Greyhound caught  our eye.  It doesn't seem that the breed is known for this.  Hopefully  there's nothing wrong with the pooch.
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3stTvMyX7​





Anyone else getting horrible _Mercy_ flashbacks?


----------



## Encore Hermes

Starving, look at its back and note the hip bone in the shadow. It doesn't even get a sweater.
She should give it away to someone who will care for it.   





Tmz


----------



## Lounorada

That is disgraceful, the poor dog  Animal neglect makes my blood BOIL 
She apparently has millions$ in the bank, yet she seems unable to feed her own dog or pay for someone else to routinely feed the dog, SMFH.
The other one could be skinny too, under that baggy sweater...


----------



## dangerouscurves

YSoLovely said:


> View attachment 3200699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting horrible _Mercy_ flashbacks?




OMG!!! This makes me really angry. Poor dogs! They have no choice! I hope the state will take them away from this idiot!


----------



## StopHammertime

YSoLovely said:


> View attachment 3200699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting horrible _Mercy_ flashbacks?




What the eff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
They are naturally small/skinny dogs but you aren't supposed to be able to see their ENTIRE RIBCAGE. It is possible the poor little guy is sick. That dog needs to see a vet stat, and get some food in him. 
I just want to pick him up and stuff him full of treats and never give him back.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

[emoji26][emoji24][emoji27][emoji35]
That poor dog!!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Just when I thought Kylie couldn't be any more loathsome.


----------



## Jikena

Yeah, poor dog... He seems happy in the video though, wonders what's wrong with him.

Made me watch a couple of Kylie's snap videos and this one https://www.instagram.com/p/-X6zYZsw3s/?taken-by=kylizzlesnapchats just makes me uncomfortable lol. Like... These people all taking their phones out to film them talking a turkey out of the oven. Just seems sad to me... I don't know how to explain it. :/ One person filming, the other who's supposed to take the turkey out gets the camera to her friend and that friend films with two cellphones. Seems so weird to me.


----------



## ByeKitty

Just a thought though....could it be that some dogs naturally really skinny, just like some humans are?


----------



## Lounorada

ByeKitty said:


> Just a thought though....could it be that some dogs naturally really skinny, just like some humans are?



Yeah, there are naturally skinny breeds of dog in the world (like Kylies), but none are supposed to have their spine and ribs protruding.


----------



## dangerouscurves

ByeKitty said:


> Just a thought though....could it be that some dogs naturally really skinny, just like some humans are?




That doesn't look like naturally skinny to me. I only have cats but I've seen some skinny dogs with long legs and long face but they don't have their ribs poking out like that.


----------



## buzzytoes

ByeKitty said:


> Just a thought though....could it be that some dogs naturally really skinny, just like some humans are?



That breed of dog is naturally thin, but even when they are thin, their spine shouldn't stick out like that. You should always be able to see the outline of a dog's ribs, but they shouldn't be protruding. I would like to give her the benefit of the doubt and assume he is sick or old (when they get old their kidneys can start failing and it makes them skinny), but god only knows with that family.


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> That is disgraceful, the poor dog  Animal neglect makes my blood BOIL
> *She apparently has millions$ in the bank, yet she seems unable to feed her own dog or pay for someone else to routinely feed the dog, SMFH.*
> The other one could be skinny too, under that baggy sweater...




exactly!!  if you are too busy running around doing nothing then pay someone to come feed the dang dog and make sure it is ok! 




StopHammertime said:


> What the eff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> They are naturally small/skinny dogs* but you aren't supposed to be able to see their ENTIRE RIBCAGE. *It is possible the poor little guy is sick. That dog needs to see a vet stat, and get some food in him.
> I just want to pick him up and stuff him full of treats and never give him back.





Lounorada said:


> Yeah, there are naturally skinny breeds of dog in the world (like Kylies), *but none are supposed to have their spine and ribs protruding.*





THESE!!!   there is no excuse for that!!  i have seen homeless people with a pet that even make sure their pet is eating every single day and look healthier than that dog! 

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## lovelly

maybe the dog was sick? my puppy went in to the vet this past week. and ended up getting a cyst on his lung (the vet was not good, but that's a whole other story), and within two days of not being able to eat he already looked skinny, and he is very well fed and looked after (he gets lots of treats).
That said I hope her pup is well looked after, I can't stand the thought of dogs being miss-treated!


----------



## ChanelMommy

Poor dog!!


----------



## Sassys

dangerouscurves said:


> OMG!!! This makes me really angry. Poor dogs! They have no choice! I hope the state will take them away from this idiot!



The state didn't charge Tyga with statutory rape; doubt they care about a dog.

This family stays getting dogs that disappear after a few months. What happend to Bernard, Dolce, Gabbana and the Maltese they had?

Interesting
http://www.bustle.com/articles/9237...m-mercy-the-cat-to-the-many-disappearing-dogs


----------



## lallybelle

Kylie seems to be the only one who actually still has her dogs and seems to love them. I doubt she's just not feeding it. Perhaps the dog was ill?


----------



## Jikena

The other dog she has -the grey one- is the same breed as the one that's skinny, right ? And he's not skinny at all. So it's either illness or bad food/no food... which would surprise me, even from Kylie Jenner. :/


----------



## Hobbsy

I think the dog with the sweater on looks thin too. People can be so dumb and mean! Animals are a comittment, if you can't commit,  don't get one!!! Arghh!


----------



## clydekiwi

Maybe spca or police should look into this. Possible animal abuse?


----------



## White Orchid

Please.  This entire family is untouchable.  I feel for all the pets they own.  Pets are family, not some freakin' means or an accessory you use just to post Instagram.



clydekiwi said:


> Maybe spca or police should look into this. Possible animal abuse?


----------



## berrydiva

clydekiwi said:


> Maybe spca or police should look into this. Possible animal abuse?



The police?! Sorry but their time should be used to protect people from those who have ill-intent on others not for Kylie's undernourished/possibly recovering from sickness prop dog. Sorry but dogs are not people.


----------



## Jikena

berrydiva said:


> The police?! Sorry but their time should be used to protect people from those who have ill-intent on others not for Kylie's undernourished/possibly recovering from sickness prop dog. Sorry but dogs are not people.


----------



## StopHammertime

'Animals are not people '? 
What a terrible thing to say to justify possible abuse. Animals are like children, they are innocent and can't do anything to protect themselves.


----------



## shazzy99

berrydiva said:


> The police?! Sorry but their time should be used to protect people from those who have ill-intent on others not for Kylie's undernourished/possibly recovering from sickness prop dog. Sorry but dogs are not people.



People can help themselves, animals can not.


----------



## bunnyr

She didn't mean it like that. People do have enough trouble in this world as it is.


----------



## clydekiwi

stophammertime said:


> 'animals are not people '?
> What a terrible thing to say to justify possible abuse. Animals are like children, they are innocent and can't do anything to protect themselves.




+1


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The spca (known as the RSPCA here in Oz) would be the first port of call. However, the police department _do_ actually have it in their charter to investigate cases of animal cruelty, so it's not like this isn't something they do on occasion.

Case in point, this current case in Florida
http://www.11alive.com/story/news/n...estigate-photo-dog-duct-taped-mouth/76497100/

Not sure the police are warranted in KJ's case but it would certainly be good for the spca to tweet her or just check out the dogs in the first instance, "Excuse me Miss Jenner, but your dog appears to be starving".


----------



## SakuraSakura

StopHammertime said:


> 'Animals are not people '?
> What a terrible thing to say to justify possible abuse. Animals are like children, they are innocent and can't do anything to protect themselves.




That post made my blood boil. I would be anything for my animals! They are my children and if anyone dare lay a single finger on them, they would have it torn off.


----------



## berrydiva

StopHammertime said:


> 'Animals are not people '?
> What a terrible thing to say to justify possible abuse. Animals are like children, they are innocent and can't do anything to protect themselves.



Where was I justifying abuse? Please point that out to me. What I said was that Police services should not be used for matters like this but I'll wait for you to point out where I justified abuse.


----------



## berrydiva

shazzy99 said:


> People can help themselves, animals can not.



Yep. That's why there are agencies created to help animals...the police aren't one of those agencies as we're only looking at an IG post of what might be an undernourished dog or possibly recovering from illness. You want to call the police based on an IG picture of a dog with nothing else to go on?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

berrydiva said:


> Yep. That's why there are agencies created to help animals...the police aren't one of those agencies as we're only looking at an IG post of what might be an undernourished dog or possibly recovering from illness. You want to call the police based on an IG picture of a dog with nothing else to go on?



I disagree with you here, Berry. In many instances the police are called for cases of Animal Cruelty. The welfare organisations can merely gather evidence.

In relation to the IG photo, as I said - in this case if there's concern it's the animal welfare agencies that act first.


----------



## StopHammertime

berrydiva said:


> The police?! Sorry but their time should be used to protect people from those who have ill-intent on others not for Kylie's undernourished/possibly recovering from sickness prop dog. Sorry but dogs are not people.




When you say the police should be used to help people and not animals, even when you say yourself the animal is possibly undernourished [which is abuse].


----------



## berrydiva

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I disagree with you here, Berry. In many instances the police are called for cases of Animal Cruelty. The welfare organisations can merely gather evidence.


I have no issue with calling the police for severe animal cruelty....I don't think I suggested that...however suggesting that the police should investigate (which is what I was initially responding to) based on an IG picture/video is silly to me. There are other resources that manage that before emergency services.


----------



## berrydiva

StopHammertime said:


> When you say the police should be used to help people and not animals, even when you say yourself the animal is possibly undernourished [which is abuse].



No, I don't think of animals as people because they aren't people. However, I am also not a sociopath so I don't believe in unnecessary cruelty against living beings. I also don't think the cops should be called based on an IG video. Not sure why all of those thought processes/beliefs can't coexist. 

I'm not an animal person but I gladly called 311 when I found an abandoned kitten in the road, kept it warm in my car while I waited for an hour for the proper services to come as opposed to letting it die in the cold. There was no need to call NYPD when there's a service set up to manage such issues....see how that works?


----------



## StopHammertime

berrydiva said:


> No, I don't think of animals as people because they aren't people. However, I am also not a sociopath so I don't believe in unnecessary cruelty against living beings. I also don't think the cops should be called based on an IG video. Not sure why all of those thought processes/beliefs can't coexist.
> 
> I'm not an animal person but I gladly called 311 when I found an abandoned kitten in the road and waited for the proper services to come as opposed to letting it die in the cold.




The way you said it [which is admittedly always hard to read in a forum post vs hearing in real life] made it sound like the dog wasn't valuable because it wasn't a person, so the cop's time would be wasted on it. That is all.


----------



## berrydiva

StopHammertime said:


> The way you said it [which is admittedly always hard to read in a forum post vs hearing in real life] made it sound like the dog wasn't valuable because it wasn't a person, so the cop's time would be wasted on it. That is all.



No. That's the way you wanted to read it because you placed a host of emotions on it before actually reading the words in context. And a cops time should be spent catching the rapist before investigating Kylie Jenner's dog.


----------



## StopHammertime

berrydiva said:


> No. That's the way you wanted to read it because you placed a host of emotions on it before actually reading the words in context.




LOL! I won't go in circles with you but it is obvious from other people's responses that I am not the only one who saw it that way. I was just trying to talk it out with you, sorry to waste your time.


----------



## berrydiva

StopHammertime said:


> LOL! I won't go in circles with you but it is obvious from other people's responses that I am not the only one who saw it that way. I was just trying to talk it out with you, sorry to waste your time.



Got it as opposed to just saying you were wrong in that I never said anything about justifying abuse. 






Carry on about Kylie's malnourished dog....her malnourished soul and value system needs to be fixed first tho.


----------



## StopHammertime

berrydiva said:


> Got it as opposed to just saying you were wrong in that I never said anything about justifying abuse.




... I already directly quoted and pointed that out to you, dunno how you missed it 
Sorry I know I know, stop feeding the troll. I just get angry about animal abuse.


----------



## pursegrl12

berrydiva said:


> No. That's the way you wanted to read it because you placed a host of emotions on it before actually reading the words in context. And a cops time should be spent catching the rapist before investigating Kylie Jenner's dog.




Right, I'm sure the dog will be just fine. Police have more important things to do. And I'm a dog owner. Call the spca or animal control.


----------



## clydekiwi

berrydiva said:


> Yep. That's why there are agencies created to help animals...the police aren't one of those agencies as we're only looking at an IG post of what might be an undernourished dog or possibly recovering from illness. You want to call the police based on an IG picture of a dog with nothing else to go on?




The police investigate animal cruelty everyday. Looking at this pic clearly shows that the dog is underfed. All i meant was that some authority should look into it. We dont know it had an illness. Im sorry but there arent enough agencies to protect animals


----------



## bunnyr

As there aren't enough to protect people.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Or tweeting big brother Burt who owns a dog boarding  kennel in LA.  or PETA


----------



## patchydel

I'm not sure what the process is in America, but here it would be reported to the SPCA, and the SPCA will investigate and if they find that it's a case of animal cruelty, they can recommend that charges be laid to the police. 

That being said, it could be possible that the dog is sick? When my friend's senior dog got diabetes (16 years old at the time), she looked like a skeleton although she was getting fed regularly and given all her medication. She was still as happy as ever when I saw her. Unfortunately, due to the way she looked, a lot of people thought that she was being abused at home which was absolutely not the case.


----------



## shazzy99

berrydiva said:


> Yep. That's why there are agencies created to help animals...the police aren't one of those agencies as we're only looking at an IG post of what might be an undernourished dog or possibly recovering from illness. You want to call the police based on an IG picture of a dog with nothing else to go on?


 
Sorry, didn't make any reference to the police comment. Like mentioned in an earlier post, we have RSPCA here in Australia and they have always been my first call when I've seen a hurt animal. I have volunteered for them and know they are the places to call.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> The police?! Sorry but their time should be used to protect people from those who have ill-intent on others not for Kylie's undernourished/possibly recovering from sickness prop dog. Sorry but dogs are not people.




They should have police for animals like in most EU countries. Dogs are not animals but they are also living creatures and as pets, they're your family.


----------



## dangerouscurves

SakuraSakura said:


> That post made my blood boil. I would be anything for my animals! They are my children and if anyone dare lay a single finger on them, they would have it torn off.




Yes! Me and my bf are the same. The was some news about a bf who punch his gf's dog on YouTube and we were so angry. He he had lived somewhere around us he would have had gone to the hospital. One week later we saw his face on the newspapers looking like pulp. Someone else who saw the video beat him up.


----------



## SakuraSakura

dangerouscurves said:


> Yes! Me and my bf are the same. The was some news about a bf who punch his gf's dog on YouTube and we were so angry. He he had lived somewhere around us he would have had gone to the hospital. One week later we saw his face on the newspapers looking like pulp. Someone else who saw the video beat him up.




I had an ex boyfriend who threatened to kill my dog. Let's just say he got what he deserved... He was definitely not a sight for sore eyes after I was done with him. I'm not advocating violence,  but many things led up to that particular incident. So before anyone jumps on me, there's more to this.


----------



## dangerouscurves

SakuraSakura said:


> I had an ex boyfriend who threatened to kill my dog. Let's just say he got what he deserved... He was definitely not a sight for sore eyes after I was done with him. I'm not advocating violence,  but many things led up to that particular incident. So before anyone jumps on me, there's more to this.




I totally understand. I'd do the same if someone ever hurts my cats.


----------



## AEGIS

berrydiva said:


> The police?! Sorry but their time should be used to protect people from those who have ill-intent on others not for Kylie's undernourished/possibly recovering from sickness prop dog. Sorry but dogs are not people.




IA. There are agencies that handle that issue, not necessarily the police. Someone can call animal control if they feel incensensed.


----------



## AEGIS

Encore Hermes said:


> Or tweeting big brother Burt who owns a dog boarding  kennel in LA.  or PETA



PETA does not care for animals. They operate kill shelters. That dog would be dead in a minute. They're the biggest scammers


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> The state didn't charge Tyga with statutory rape; doubt they care about a dog.
> 
> This family stays getting dogs that disappear after a few months. What happend to Bernard, Dolce, Gabbana and the Maltese they had?
> 
> Interesting
> http://www.bustle.com/articles/9237...m-mercy-the-cat-to-the-many-disappearing-dogs






omgoodness!!!!  when you see it all listed and spelled out in black and white - horrible!


----------



## Humbugged

Sassys said:


> The state didn't charge Tyga with statutory rape; doubt they care about a dog.
> 
> This family stays getting dogs that disappear after a few months. What happend to Bernard, Dolce, Gabbana and the Maltese they had?
> 
> Interesting
> http://www.bustle.com/articles/9237...m-mercy-the-cat-to-the-many-disappearing-dogs




Bernard Hopkins was Lamar's dog so it went with him .

Dolce was at one of their friends while they were on paycation ,got out and was ran over by a car.Gabbana is with Caitlyn and has been since she initially moved out to the Malibu beach house 



lallybelle said:


> Kylie seems to be the only one who actually  still has her dogs and seems to love them. I doubt she's just not  feeding it. Perhaps the dog was ill?




As  stated before on here Kendall was given Blu when she was still living at Kris' house and before her career had kicked on . When she moved into her condo and she realized she wasn't going to be around enough or the space the dog went to Burt and his kennels .She also sold her horses at the same time


----------



## terebina786

Kylie's lip kits go on sale today... Dare I say that I actually want them?? :ninja:


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> omgoodness!!!!  when you see it all listed and spelled out in black and white - horrible!


 
I know. They buy dogs and when they get bored with them or tired of them, they give them away. SMH, so irresponsible. Why keep getting animals, you are not going to care for.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I know. They buy dogs and when *they get bored with them or tired of them, they give them away.* SMH, so irresponsible. Why keep getting animals, you are not going to care for.





yea - when their photo ops are over and done the poor dogs are gone!   

i had never seen that article before.  a real eye-opener Sassys!!


----------



## Hobbsy

berrydiva said:


> The police?! Sorry but their time should be used to protect people from those who have ill-intent on others not for Kylie's undernourished/possibly recovering from sickness prop dog. Sorry but dogs are not people.



No dogs are not people....most dogs are better than a lot of people!!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> yea - when their photo ops are over and done the poor dogs are gone!
> 
> i had never seen that article before.  a real eye-opener Sassys!!


 
I never knew they had so many pets. When the topic came up, I goggled, yesterday, because I was really curious what happened to Bernard, and I found that article.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> *I never knew they had so many pets. *When the topic came up, I goggled, yesterday, because I was really curious what happened to Bernard, and I found that article.




neither did i!


----------



## berrydiva

Hobbsy said:


> No dogs are not people....most dogs are better than a lot of people!!




Ok. Feel better?


----------



## nori west

Greyhounds are slender dogs, and when they are puppies (which Kylie's one could be) they can go through growth spurts where they look like nothing more than skin and bone. That said, the dog looks too thin to me, as well. 

On a full sized greyhound, it's not uncommon to see a spine protruding. That can be part of their anatomy and doesn't always mean they are too thin. Seeing the full rib cage on display, and the hip bones jutting out that much is definitely a sign that they are underweight. My current greyhound came to me a good 10+ pounds underweight, very obviously emaciated, and even he didn't look as thin as poor Kylie's dog.


----------



## buzzytoes

Well now that I typed some long response and it disappeared: in a nutshell, Animal Control falls under the police department. They should be called first for abuse, and if someone was not satisfied with the response and wanted to move up the ladder, they would call the police department.


----------



## berrydiva

buzzytoes said:


> *Animal Control falls under the police department*


They do?


----------



## mrsinsyder

berrydiva said:


> They do?


No, not in my area at least, nor in LA: 

The  County of Los Angeles Department of Animal Care and Control is one of  the largest and most progressive animal control agencies in the United  States.  Our six animal care centers serve unincorporated Los Angeles  County and 49 contract cities with a combined total population of over  3 million residents.  We cover more than 3,400 square miles of cities,  deserts, beaches, and mountains; from the Antelope Valley in the north  to the Palos Verdes Peninsula in the south, as far east as the border of  San Bernardino County, and west to Thousand Oaks.  We provide animal  control and rescue services in our service areas 24 hours a day, seven  days a week.​ Our  animal care centers offer a wide variety of potential pets for you to  choose. Most of our animals are either strays or pets turned in by  owners who are no longer able to keep them.  The many benefits of  adopting from a County Animal Care  Center include low&#8209;cost spaying/neutering, a free veterinary checkup,  the peace of mind knowing that your new pet has received its initial  vaccinations against contagious diseases, and the satisfaction of having  saved the life of a shelter animal.​ Besides  patrolling busy streets, back roads, beaches, and canyons for lost,  injured, and abandoned animals, our animal control officers also conduct  humane investigations when animal cruelty is suspected, provide  emergency rescues during natural disasters, enforce all State and local  animal control laws, conduct animal licensing (canvassing) inspections;  and inspect and license commercial animal facilities.​


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

terebina786 said:


> Kylie's lip kits go on sale today... Dare I say that I actually want them?? :ninja:


 


They sold out in a minute........


http://www.elle.com/beauty/makeup-s...nners-lip-kit-sold-out-in-less-than-a-minute/


----------



## StopHammertime

When I saw a dog get hit and the driver drive off, I called the non-emergency line and they ended up dispatching a police officer to the scene. The policeman waited there with the animal until animal control showed up.


----------



## clydekiwi

pinkngreenpurse said:


> They sold out in a minute........
> 
> 
> http://www.elle.com/beauty/makeup-s...nners-lip-kit-sold-out-in-less-than-a-minute/




What is this suppose to do


----------



## berrydiva

pinkngreenpurse said:


> They sold out in a minute........
> 
> 
> http://www.elle.com/beauty/makeup-s...nners-lip-kit-sold-out-in-less-than-a-minute/



Good for her. I still think she can have a quite successful makeup line....maybe this is a stepping stone.


----------



## berrydiva

clydekiwi said:


> What is this suppose to do



It's just a liquid lipstick and liner. Kind of like colourpop lippie pencil + lip color


----------



## BPC

Anyone know what happens if you report animal cruelty/neglect to your local agency? 

Since it's a crime in every state, do they report it to the police?


----------



## buzzytoes

mrsinsyder said:


> No, not in my area at least, nor in LA:
> 
> The  County of Los Angeles Department of Animal Care and Control is one of  the largest and most progressive animal control agencies in the United  States.  Our six animal care centers serve unincorporated Los Angeles  County and 49 contract cities with a combined total population of over  3 million residents.  We cover more than 3,400 square miles of cities,  deserts, beaches, and mountains; from the Antelope Valley in the north  to the Palos Verdes Peninsula in the south, as far east as the border of  San Bernardino County, and west to Thousand Oaks.  We provide animal  control and rescue services in our service areas 24 hours a day, seven  days a week.​ Our  animal care centers offer a wide variety of potential pets for you to  choose. Most of our animals are either strays or pets turned in by  owners who are no longer able to keep them.  The many benefits of  adopting from a County Animal Care  Center include low&#8209;cost spaying/neutering, a free veterinary checkup,  the peace of mind knowing that your new pet has received its initial  vaccinations against contagious diseases, and the satisfaction of having  saved the life of a shelter animal.​ Besides  patrolling busy streets, back roads, beaches, and canyons for lost,  injured, and abandoned animals, our animal control officers also conduct  humane investigations when animal cruelty is suspected, provide  emergency rescues during natural disasters, enforce all State and local  animal control laws, conduct animal licensing (canvassing) inspections;  and inspect and license commercial animal facilities.​



They likely fall under the Sheriff's authority since they are the county. Animal Control is considered a law enforcement agency - they write tickets, can arrest people, etc. Somtimes city or county websites have it directly listed on their pages, sometimes you can't tell unless you look at their budgets.

http://www.sgvhumane.org/animal-control-services/ The HS for example though, tells you what my original disappeared post said. If you find a stray and it is after hours, you can call the police dispatch.


----------



## buzzytoes

berrydiva said:


> They do?



Yes AC officers are considered law enforcement officers.


----------



## berrydiva

BPC said:


> Anyone know what happens if you report animal cruelty/neglect to your local agency?
> 
> Since it's a crime in every state, do they report it to the police?


I can only speak for here, my coworker needed to complain about her neighbor with a zillion cats. She called 911 and they transferred her to 311 where they took her complaint. After multiple calls, they eventually investigated. Apparently, unless a crime is in progress, 911 will transfer you to 311. Could you imagine if 911 had to respond to every rat complaint?! 

My mom also had a neighbor who would insist on feeding stray cats...they were everywhere. TBH, I've made several complaints and nothing happened...we had to threaten to take him to civil court to get him to stop. So who knows how it works.

I suspect every place will vary based on the resources of the local PD and where they prioritize animal cruelty. 



buzzytoes said:


> Yes AC officers are considered law enforcement officers.


I don't know if this is true everywhere...but I'm too lazy too verify so I'll take your word. Police don't come here that I've ever seen unless there's a tiger in a bronx apartment or someone has an alligator in their house or the other crazy ish NYers do with large/scary animals in their apartment. 

I just asked a friend in NYPD who text back "animal control?! lol. You betta call 311" when I just asked if they're part of nypd...so that's no help either.


----------



## buzzytoes

berrydiva said:


> I can only speak for here, my coworker needed to complain about her neighbor with a zillion cats. She called 911 and they transferred her to 311 where they took her complaint. After multiple calls, they eventually investigated. Apparently, unless a crime is in progress, 911 will transfer you to 311. Could you imagine if 911 had to respond to every rat complaint?!
> 
> My mom also had a neighbor who would insist on feeding stray cats...they were everywhere. TBH, I've made several complaints and nothing happened...we had to threaten to take him to civil court to get him to stop. So who knows how it works.
> 
> I suspect every place will vary based on the resources of the local PD and where they prioritize animal cruelty.
> 
> I don't know if this is true everywhere...but I'm too lazy too look. Police don't come here that I've ever seen unless there's a tiger in a bronx apartment or someone has an alligator in their house or the other crazy ish NYers do with large/scary animals in their apartment.
> 
> I just asked a friend in NYPD who text back "animal control?! lol. You betta call 311" when I just asked if they're part of nypd...so that's no help either.



I imagine much like the regular police, they are super busy in NYC so it's maybe easier to call whatever 311 is for lots of things? I would guess there are very few cities that contract out Animal Control because I am not sure how they would then have authority to do the legal side of their job (writing tickets, sometimes arresting people, etc.)

Animals are considered property in most states, and have the bare minimim for requirements, so prosecuting people is pretty low on the totem pole. Here in Wyo, you have to provide them food, water, and shelter, and that is it. AC cannot just randomly bust into your house to check on your animals. It usually requires multiple calls of complaints, whethet it be because your neighbor is not picking up poop, leaves their dog out all night barking, etc. I live in a small town so I can only imagine how it is in bigger cities.


----------



## buzzytoes

BPC said:


> Anyone know what happens if you report animal cruelty/neglect to your local agency?
> 
> Since it's a crime in every state, do they report it to the police?



If you report it to your local Animal Control, they should investigate, but it usually takes a LOT for people get arrested for cruelty.


----------



## poopsie

Damn right I would call the police------ in a New York nanosecond. And  animal control and the media. How could anyone not take action when  seeing what could be abuse? All that it takes for evil to thrive is for  good people to do nothing. 
I am sure the police in Calabasas, or  wherever she lives, could take time out of their oh so busy schedule to  look into it or contact those who would.  Geeze----it isn't like they  live in a high crime area 
I have had visits from AC . Neighbor called on behalf of my two older cats. One looks mangy due to skin allergies and the other looks emaciated because he is elderly with renal issues. He is a bowl cleaning bastard but doesn't look hefty. Both are under a vet's care. What they have isn't going to get better, but the conditions are manageable. When the neighbor asked if I was angry that they called I told them no---that I would have been more angry if they _hadn't_ called.


----------



## berrydiva

Well why don't one of y'all hop off that podium and call AC about Kylie's dog then?


ETA: let me make it easy
Los Angeles Department of Animal Care & Control
lacounty.gov
29525 Agoura Rd, Agoura Hills, CA 91301
(818) 991-0071


----------



## FreeSpirit71

berrydiva said:


> *W**ell why don't one of y'all hop off that podium* and call AC about Kylie's dog then?
> 
> 
> ETA: let me make it easy
> Los Angeles Department of Animal Care & Control
> lacounty.gov
> 29525 Agoura Rd, Agoura Hills, CA 91301
> (818) 991-0071



Wow, Berry. Calm down...damn


----------



## berrydiva

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Wow, Berry. Calm down...damn





...just saying...don't talk about it, be about it. lol


----------



## FreeSpirit71

berrydiva said:


> ...just saying...don't talk about it, be about it. lol



I know, but it's just a discussion. Now if there was a *911 Fameho *alert, the K & J's would be under house arrest - stat.


----------



## berrydiva

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I know, but it's just a discussion. Now if there was a *911 Fameho *alert, the K & J's would be under house arrest - stat.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> ...just saying...don't talk about it, be about it. lol




 LAPD can't get their act together when it comes to humans; they could give to sh$ts about Kylie's dog.


----------



## mrsinsyder

berrydiva said:


> I don't know if this is true everywhere...but I'm too lazy too verify so I'll take your word. Police don't come here that I've ever seen unless there's a tiger in a bronx apartment or someone has an alligator in their house or the other crazy ish NYers do with large/scary animals in their apartment.
> 
> I just asked a friend in NYPD who text back "animal control?! lol. You betta call 311" when I just asked if they're part of nypd...so that's no help either.



It's not... every jurisdiction handles it differently. I've volunteered with our ACPS for years and they are not sworn law enforcement, and they have nothing to do with our sheriff's office. The sheriff's office calls them to remove animals and ACPS calls the SO when cruelty is found. Some counties in Florida do have sworn LEO ACPS, and the state fish and wildlife folks are sworn LEO.

I can't imagine the owner of an underweight dog being charged with cruelty though (just being honest, not a judgement on whether it's ok or not).


----------



## White Orchid

I just saw her on Ellen.  It's a sad testament to her parents when your menagerie of canines, collectively, have a higher IQ than you.


----------



## Sassys

White Orchid said:


> I just saw her on Ellen.  It's a sad testament to her parents when your menagerie of canines, collectively, have a higher IQ than you.



Could she use the word "like" a little more?


----------



## Hobbsy

berrydiva said:


> Ok. Feel better?



I didn't feel bad. People who are not animal lovers don't get it.


----------



## Hobbsy

berrydiva said:


> I can only speak for here, my coworker needed to complain about her neighbor with a zillion cats. She called 911 and they transferred her to 311 where they took her complaint. After multiple calls, they eventually investigated. Apparently, unless a crime is in progress, 911 will transfer you to 311. Could you imagine if 911 had to respond to every rat complaint?!
> 
> My mom also had a neighbor who would insist on feeding stray cats...they were everywhere. TBH, I've made several complaints and nothing happened...we had to threaten to take him to civil court to get him to stop. So who knows how it works.
> 
> I suspect every place will vary based on the resources of the local PD and where they prioritize animal cruelty.
> 
> I don't know if this is true everywhere...but I'm too lazy too verify so I'll take your word. Police don't come here that I've ever seen unless there's a tiger in a bronx apartment or someone has an alligator in their house or the other crazy ish NYers do with large/scary animals in their apartment.
> 
> I just asked a friend in NYPD who text back "animal control?! lol. You betta call 311" when I just asked if they're part of nypd...so that's no help either.



Feeding feral cats and you called to complain?


----------



## berrydiva

Hobbsy said:


> Feeding feral cats and you called to complain?




Yes. Not only were they causing a nuisance, the food was attracting rodents which we didn't want making their way into the house, and we found a litter of dead kittens they were also being attacked by the raccoons bullying them for the food. So yes, I complained about the a$$hole feeding them. Ultimately, I ended up finding a humane no-kill rescue to gather ones they could find and he stopped once we threatened to sue. I don't need to be an animal lover to not want to see animals suffering sorry you and others can't seem to reconcile those two beliefs as being able to coexist.


----------



## Hobbsy

berrydiva said:


> Yes. Not only were they causing a nuisance, the food was attracting rodents which we didn't want making their way into the house, and we found a litter of dead kittens they were also being attacked by the raccoons bullying them for the food. So yes, I complained about the a$$hole feeding them. Ultimately, I ended up finding a humane no-kill rescue to gather ones they could find and he stopped once we threatened to sue. I don't need to be an animal lover to not want to see animals suffering sorry you and others can't seem to reconcile those two beliefs as being able to coexist.



The cats would take care of any rodent problem, that's what they do. And a person devoting their time, resources and money to help feed starving animals isn't an a $$hole.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

ByeKitty said:


> Just a thought though....could it be that some dogs naturally really skinny, just like some humans are?




There's a big difference in skinny and being emaciated!
That poor dog looks like it's starving to death! omg so sad!



berrydiva said:


> The police?! Sorry but their time should be used to protect people from those who have ill-intent on others not for Kylie's undernourished/possibly recovering from sickness prop dog. *Sorry but dogs are not people.*



Uh, my little Maltese might not be a human, but he's just as important to this family as everyone else is, trust me.



sakurasakura said:


> that post made my blood boil. I would be anything for my animals! They are my children and if anyone dare lay a single finger on them, they would have it torn off.



+1


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Animals may not be people, but as pets, they inevitably become members of our family. Lol I don't know what I'd do if something happened to Kitty! 

And our pets (wild animals are different in this case) cannot defend themselves. Our pets are like children in that rely on us to care for and protect them. That's why I get really upset/angry when I hear of cases of animal abuse/neglect. [emoji25][emoji35] 

Perhaps Kylie's dog is ill. When my childhood dog Lucy got old and had a lot of health issues, she looked really skinny as well (even though she was fed regularly, and was very well taken care of), before she eventually had to put her down. [emoji26] Kylie's dog doesn't look old though. [emoji53] hopefully if her dog is ill, he's getting proper veterinary care. If she is neglecting her dog, then shame on her. It is very irresponsible to have a pet if you do not have the time/care to take care of it. I had a roommate like that (her poor dog lived in a crate for 12 hrs a day while she was at work) and it made me so mad. [emoji34]

I wonder what backlash she received after that video was posted? Surely someone (not on here) noticed that that dogs looks like it's starving...[emoji26]


----------



## Sasha2012

She likes to ring the changes when it comes to her hair colour.

And never one to be afraid of going for a bold look - Kylie Jenner showcased yet another vibrant hue on her head on Monday.

Launching her latest line of lip glosses at the Dash Boutique in West Hollywood on Monday, the 18-year-old set off her emerald green tresses with an all white ensemble. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...xy-suits-lip-colour-launch.html#ixzz3t2rwMQ4h


----------



## poopsie

I cannot wait for the idiotic Crayola hair craze to end. Her father looks better than she does.


----------



## starsandbucks

I think the outfit is great. She looks much better with her natural nails. Hate that Incredible Hulk shade of green hair color. Blegh!


----------



## White Orchid

Yep.  I know one thing for sure.  Having lived in my house in all the decades I have, I never noticed a rat or mouse problem.  But once they trapped and euthanised the strays, in came the mice and rats.

And I know this as my cats would catch them and bring them home. My one cat will spend virtually all night on mouse control. Give me hundred strays rather than one rat or mouse.  If you're talking disease and germs, you don't want them entering your house or car, as is what's happening with my friend at the moment.  It's beyond gross finding their faeces in your home and car, especially with a newborn, yuck!

And yes, I'm an owner of an ex-feral cat.  Any FYI, I loathe the word feral.  He's a once stray that some a$$ abandoned.



Hobbsy said:


> The cats would take care of any rodent problem, that's what they do. And a person devoting their time, resources and money to help feed starving animals isn't an a $$hole.


----------



## White Orchid

FYI, pretty sure she's still sporting acrylics, they're just shorter and more natural-looking now.



starsandbucks said:


> I think the outfit is great. She looks much better with her natural nails. Hate that Incredible Hulk shade of green hair color. Blegh!


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> She likes to ring the changes when it comes to her hair colour.
> 
> And never one to be afraid of going for a bold look - Kylie Jenner showcased yet another vibrant hue on her head on Monday.
> 
> Launching her latest line of lip glosses at the Dash Boutique in West Hollywood on Monday, the 18-year-old set off her emerald green tresses with an all white ensemble.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...xy-suits-lip-colour-launch.html#ixzz3t2rwMQ4h



what is she doing in the 3rd photo?


----------



## Lounorada

Kylies white outfit is nice, but she ruined it with that horrible shade of green hair, ugh


----------



## mrsinsyder

OK then.

Kylie Jenner is set to break the internet once again with what appears to be her raciest shoot yet. 
The 18-year-old reality star models a series of very racy outfits for the December/January double issue of Interview magazine, shot by Steven Klein.
Modelling  a backless gold basque made out of liquid latex which shows off her  toned abs, the girlfriend of rapper Tyga straddles a male model as she  shows off statement block heels.












​


----------



## DiorT

Somewhere I read with the pictures posted above that she claims she "hates putting on makeup, and she wakes up with anxiety everyday"....if that is true hon, cut the shenagians and fame whoring every day.  Go back to being a normal 18 year old.  No need to be like this if you "don't like it".


----------



## Ms.parker123

I kinda love the green bob on her.


----------



## berrydiva

I like the white outfit and the concept of the green wig. I wonder how many wigs she has and where she keeps all of them. 

She's a far more interesting model than Kendall in those above pics.


----------



## berrydiva

DiorT said:


> Somewhere I read with the pictures posted above that she claims she "hates putting on makeup, and she wakes up with anxiety everyday"....if that is true hon, cut the shenagians and fame whoring every day.  Go back to being a normal 18 year old.  No need to be like this if you "don't like it".


I can actually believe that she may not like it and have anxiety daily. Only a few short years ago she looked like a normal teen then it was obvious there was a plan for her and she was made to perform. Those kids are treated like circus animals...they're performing daily.  While other teens her age are finding their identity and forming their personalities, she doesn't really have that luxury. The current identity she has is an act...I can see how that can give anyone anxiety.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Hobbsy said:


> The cats would take care of any rodent problem, that's what they do. And a person devoting their time, resources and money to help feed starving animals isn't an a $$hole.



This all day long. Anyone who helps out hungry animals is not an *******. far from it.


----------



## Jayne1

All this family support is just for the show. Notice the lavaliere mic in Cait's pocket.

Also, notice Cait's butt padding, since we saw her in a bathing suit and she is an ironing board, not that there is anything wrong with that&#8230;


----------



## guccimamma

my post was edited for describing the family as wh#res. i didn't know that was an unacceptable word. my bad.


----------



## Jikena

Jayne1 said:


> All this family support is just for the show. Notice the lavaliere mic in Cait's pocket.
> 
> Also, notice Cait's butt padding, since we saw her in a bathing suit and she is an ironing board, not that there is anything wrong with that



Butt padding ? There are pictures of her in her thread from that same "event" and she has a flat blutt. She bends over a bit in this picture and it seems like she has something in her back pocket.... Why am I writing this, who cares ush:


----------



## queen

Hobbsy said:


> The cats would take care of any rodent problem, that's what they do. And a person devoting their time, resources and money to help feed starving animals isn't an a $$hole.


I think it is admirable to want to help animals but humans sometimes cause more problems than actual help.  If they so want to help leaving food out for animals they are not willing or can not adopt is not the answer.  Instead of traveling on and maybe being adopted by someone who is willing to take them in they continue to return for the food.  They become nuisances for neighbors.  Feces and the cats hanging around on vehicles and property where they are not wanted and will possibly be mistreated.  There are two areas in my vicinity where someone who lives many miles away comes and puts out food.  One of these areas is near a post office mail drop box.  I find it inhumane and highly inappropriate and the only purpose it serves is to make the feeder feel warm and cozy inside.  These cats continue to reproduce and make more feral cats roaming the town.  Real help would be rounding them up and taking them where they will be loved and cared for.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> They do?




it does here!  in fact the guy over animal control drives around in a big truck that has the police departments emblem on it.   you would have to call the police department to get in touch with him.


----------



## queen

mrsinsyder said:


> OK then.
> 
> Kylie Jenner is set to break the internet once again with what appears to be her raciest shoot yet.
> The 18-year-old reality star models a series of very racy outfits for the December/January double issue ofInterview magazine, shot by Steven Klein.
> Modelling  a backless gold basque made out of liquid latex which shows off her  toned abs, the girlfriend of rapper Tyga straddles a male model as she  shows off statement block heels.
> 
> View attachment 3202355
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202356
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202357
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202358
> 
> ​


These pictures do not look like KJ to me, like a lot photo shopped.  I find them disgusting and totally inappropriate for an 18 year old girl.  Her parents are shameless for supporting their child in this sex trade.  Really, you want you daughter to show her *** for all the world to see?


----------



## redney

Aww, she's channeling a childhood friend, Oscar the Grouch.

Her latest photoshoot is another advertising campaign for her services. That's all.


----------



## Jayne1

Jikena said:


> Butt padding ? There are pictures of her in her thread from that same "event" and she has a flat blutt. She bends over a bit in this picture and it seems like she has something in her back pocket.... Why am I writing this, who cares ush:



I noticed her flat butt in later pictures and thought about editing my post, but her butt does look round here.  Especially for her!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Jayne1 said:


> I noticed her flat butt in later pictures and thought about editing my post, but her butt does look round here.  Especially for her!




Butt padding? I need that for icy winters where I end up slipping and falling flat on my butt!


----------



## Lounorada

Kylie looks just like Caitlyn in those Interview Magazine pics... :ninja:


----------



## michie

redney said:


> Aww, she's channeling a childhood friend, Oscar the Grouch.
> *
> Her latest photoshoot is another advertising campaign for her services.* That's all.



That hair is, too. :ninja:

Please save the comments about y'all gardeners and accountants having green hair


----------



## berrydiva

michie said:


> That hair is, too. :ninja:
> 
> Please save the comments about y'all gardeners and accountants having green hair



Lol


----------



## MarieG

queen said:


> These pictures do not look like KJ to me, like a lot photo shopped.  I find them disgusting and totally inappropriate for an 18 year old girl.  Her parents are shameless for supporting their child in this sex trade.  Really, you want you daughter to show her *** for all the world to see?



I completely agree. I don't consider myself a prude by any means but those pictures of an 18 year old girl are absolutely disgusting. Bent over in latex with her butt exposed? Appalling!


----------



## queen

MarieG said:


> I completely agree. I don't consider myself a prude by any means but those pictures of an 18 year old girl are absolutely disgusting. Bent over in latex with her butt exposed? Appalling!


Just heard Sharon Osborne say this is normal as she comes from a beautiful family and all her sisters have done this.  I have never thought I was a prude either but I never considered making money off my daughters *** either so maybe I am.  To each his own and for all who like it have at it.  To me it is sicko.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

That magazine shoot makes me sad. Her mother is on Instagram praising it and her. Makes me feel like Kendall and Kylie never really had a chance at being normal kids. And the over-sexualization of these girls at such a young age is disgusting. Makes me so sad because I have a daughter their age, and I could never ever set her up for this kind of attention (from anyone, let alone the whole world).


----------



## Jikena

Completely agree with you guys saying this shoot is disgusting. It seems so normal to this family. Every single one of them did nude shoots and even at a young age. Can't believe Kris praises them for it.


----------



## Hobbsy

queen said:


> I think it is admirable to want to help animals but humans sometimes cause more problems than actual help.  If they so want to help leaving food out for animals they are not willing or can not adopt is not the answer.  Instead of traveling on and maybe being adopted by someone who is willing to take them in they continue to return for the food.  They become nuisances for neighbors.  Feces and the cats hanging around on vehicles and property where they are not wanted and will possibly be mistreated.  There are two areas in my vicinity where someone who lives many miles away comes and puts out food.  One of these areas is near a post office mail drop box.  I find it inhumane and highly inappropriate and the only purpose it serves is to make the feeder feel warm and cozy inside.  These cats continue to reproduce and make more feral cats roaming the town.  Real help would be rounding them up and taking them where they will be loved and cared for.



Rounding them up and taking them home is pretty unrealistic.  Helping is trapping, neutering, returning.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Feral/unwanted cats are a real problem here. If left unchecked they decimate the native wildlife. Even Animal lovers/wildlife protectors take a very dim view of feeding them. 

That photoshoot is a very big No Bueno. So much "Ugh"


----------



## Lounorada

Lounorada said:


> Kylie looks just like Caitlyn in those Interview Magazine pics... :ninja:



Oops, I meant to type her FACE looks just like Caitlyn...


----------



## queen

Hobbsy said:


> Rounding them up and taking them home is pretty unrealistic.  Helping is trapping, neutering, returning.


Yeah, then who will feed and care for them and clean up their feces.  These cats are all over the place just roaming in the city.  The feeder leaves them and goes home to the country.  The post office grounds is not a wild life area.  Read my post again I did not say take them home.


----------



## Hobbsy

queen said:


> Yeah, then who will feed and care for them and clean up their feces.  These cats are all over the place just roaming in the city.  The feeder leaves them and goes home to the country.  The post office grounds is not a wild life area.



Do you have to walk through poop to get your mail?


----------



## SpeedyJC

mrsinsyder said:


> OK then.
> 
> Kylie Jenner is set to break the internet once again with what appears to be her raciest shoot yet.
> The 18-year-old reality star models a series of very racy outfits for the December/January double issue ofInterview magazine, shot by Steven Klein.
> Modelling  a backless gold basque made out of liquid latex which shows off her  toned abs, the girlfriend of rapper Tyga straddles a male model as she  shows off statement block heels.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202355
> ​
> 
> View attachment 3202356
> ​
> 
> View attachment 3202357
> ​
> 
> View attachment 3202358
> ​


 
Yikes! She looks like a middle aged wax figure at Madame Tussauds.


----------



## stylemepretty

SMH at the photoshopping on her legs and waist in those pics.


----------



## littlerock

I think she's supposed to look like a blow-up sex doll, no?


----------



## tomz_grl

I remember being 18 and my parents thinking my cutoffs were a little to short. This would have given them both heart attacks. And, I would NEVER want my dad to see me dressed like a submissive. 
Again, I weep for humanity when pictures like this of an 18 yo is ok...


----------



## poopsie

Kakes must be sooooooo jelly


----------



## queen

Hobbsy said:


> Do you have to walk through poop to get your mail?


No, I get home delivery.  I go in the post office on occasion and regularly to use the drop box.  The cats are constantly roaming where you drive thru.  I asked inside who was feeding the cats and was told about the woman then.


----------



## redney

littlerock said:


> I think she's supposed to look like a blow-up sex doll, no?



Thus the advertisement angle.


----------



## StopHammertime

tomz_grl said:


> I remember being 18 and my parents thinking my cutoffs were a little to short. This would have given them both heart attacks. And, I would NEVER want my dad to see me dressed like a submissive.
> 
> Again, I weep for humanity when pictures like this of an 18 yo is ok...




Yep, my mom was the same. We are lucky to have caring parents.
It barely looks like her facially in those pictures. If I didn't know it was her I wouldn't have guessed.


----------



## pinkfeet

guccimamma said:


> my post was edited for describing the family as wh#res. i didn't know that was an unacceptable word. my bad.



Wh&%es is a bad word now? Since when?? there are worse words to use ....


----------



## Jikena

guccimamma said:


> my post was edited for describing the family as wh#res. i didn't know that was an unacceptable word. my bad.



The truth should never be forbidden


----------



## White Orchid

Her nose looks a lot broader here than in her other photos.


----------



## pukasonqo

White Orchid said:


> Her nose looks a lot broader here than in her other photos.




she does the "lights are on but nobody is home" look very well


----------



## Wubbles

https://www.yahoo.com/movies/s/kylie-jenner-bares-butt-straddles-model-says-she-150000191.html



> Kylie Jenner told interviewer Chris Wallace in the new issue of Interview magazine that she feels limited in some ways by her massive social media following because she has such young fans. Before missing a beat, the 18-year-old finished the feeling by saying, "But I'm OK with that; I do everything I want to do."
> 
> It will be interesting to see how her young fans respond to the Steven Klein photo spread that accompanies the article, images that feature the reality TV star in a series of provocative poses, like baring her butt, sitting in a wheelchair and straddling a man who is on all fours. But, as she said, Jenner does what she wants to do.
> 
> She clearly says what she wants, too. Jenner just launched her own makeup line  Lip Kit by Kylie Jenner  but told Interview that she hates wearing makeup herself, a curious statement from someone who also hopes one day to have her own beauty empire.
> 
> Beyond her beauty routine, the teen got honest with Interview on a flurry of subjects like bullying, anxiety and why she loves Lady Gaga. Here are some highlights (and for the full interview, click here). (And if you're wondering what Kris Jenner thinks of the shoot, she revealed her opinions on the Sirius XM show Conversations With Maria Menounos on Tuesday morning.)
> 
> On experimenting with her look: "Honestly, what I think set everything off is when I cut my hair off when I was 16 and dyed it blue. After that, I just felt so free and wanted to experiment with my look. I thought I knew who I was and what I wanted to look like, but then once I did that, I was like, 'Whoa, theres a world of difference.' I just felt like I could be whoever I wanted to be, and Im all about, like, experimenting. Im still so young, so Im just having fun."
> 
> On true happiness: "What I think is so amazing about having everything, and feeling like I have everything, is that I dont really find happiness within materialistic things. Like, its cool if I can buy myself a new car, and I think its amazing for a week, but then the thrill is over, and Im like, 'Oh, so I guess that wasnt really happiness.' Ive realized through the years that I just find happiness in other things, whether its my dogs or my friends or, like, looking at the sunset. So if I were to wish for something else, it would just be to be happy all the time, to have a superpower of not letting things affect me and to be true to who I am, always."
> 
> On Lady Gaga: "You know who Im obsessed with? Im obsessed with Lady Gaga. I saw her at the Alexander Wang fashion show afterparty, and I think shes the nicest person ever. She came up to me and was like, 'I think youre so amazing, and whatever youre doing, people are just obsessed with it,' and she basically told me to not change. And I feel like that really helped me because theres a reason why I have so many followers and why people pay so much attention to me. So I just try not to change and stay authentic. I do feel pressure when I do sexy photo shoots and stuff or if I want to post a picture. ... I dont know. Because I want to be a good role model, but I also want to be me."
> 
> On being bullied: "Yeah, pretty much ever since I was 9, since the show started, theres been so much bullying toward me. Like, every single day I see something negative about me. And its just completely torn me apart. I feel like Ive lost so many amazing traits because Ive listened to stupid people, ignorant people who are bullies."
> 
> On whom she would be without social media: "I would probably just never dress up. I would never wear makeup because I honestly hate wearing makeup. Lately, Ive just been so over it. I feel like Im way too young to wear such heavy makeup all the time. Its just bad for your skin, but Im always doing photo shoots or red carpets and events, so I just obviously want to look good. And I dont know, I like hiking. I used to do a lot of hiking when I wasnt as busy. I had a lot of anxiety when I was younger, so I would just run to this hill path in the back of my moms house and listen to Jack Johnson. I would listen to Jack Johnson and stare at the sky until my anxiety went away. When I was 16, I was always outside. We always watched the sunset, the group that I was friends with."
> 
> On the future: "If I could do whatever I wanted, I would have a successful makeup line, and I would want to hopefully start more businesses and just be, like, a businesswoman. And then, hopefully, Ill go off the map. When Im, like, 30, I want to go off the map, have a family and live in Malibu with a farm and just raise my own chickens. My next goal for 2016 is to learn how to garden."
> 
> On anxiety: "I wake up every morning with the worst anxiety. I dont know why. ... I have, like, a problem. (Laughs.) I wake up every morning at, like, 7 or 8 because I think that theres a bad story about me, and I have to check. My worst fear is waking up and finding something bad about me on the Internet."


----------



## poopsie

_"I&#8217;ve realized through the years that I just find happiness in other  things, whether it&#8217;s my dogs or my friends or, like, looking at the  sunset."

_Then FEED them poor doggies!!!!! :censor:


----------



## berrydiva

Anxiety over her soon to come sex tape?


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Her lip kit is already selling for over 200 dollars on Ebay?!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Sad interview. I don't know, lately I've been feeling bad for the kid. She was involuntarily initiated into the Hollywood "sex sells" world at a young age, and she's just doing what mommy dearest and her older sisters have taught her is success. She's the hottest mess out of all of them, IMO.


----------



## Jikena

She actually seems... likable, in that interview lol. It's like, "yeah I haven't chosen this life and I'd rather be hiking or stay at home in my pajamas than doing all of this bulls*it". 
What she said kind of surprised me. The fact that at 30 she'd want to be normal and have a family and a farm for example. Just wish she would be able to talk without saying "like" every 30 seconds.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

oo_let_me_see said:


> Sad interview. I don't know, lately I've been feeling bad for the kid. She was involuntarily initiated into the Hollywood "sex sells" world at a young age, and she's just doing what mommy dearest and her older sisters have taught her is success. She's the hottest mess out of all of them, IMO.





Jikena said:


> She actually seems... likable, in that interview lol. It's like, "yeah I haven't chosen this life and I'd rather be hiking or stay at home in my pajamas than doing all of this bulls*it".
> What she said kind of surprised me. The fact that at 30 she'd want to be normal and have a family and a farm for example. Just wish she would be able to talk without saying "like" every 30 seconds.



Agree with both of these points. She's not really enjoying this crazy life, it seems. Her mother pushes her to do this sex kitten stuff, I feel.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

The more I read and see, the more I dislike Kris. I thought mothers were supposed to protect their children, not throw them to the wolves. Silly me.


----------



## berrydiva

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Agree with both of these points. She's not really enjoying this crazy life, it seems. Her mother pushes her to do this sex kitten stuff, I feel.




The sad part is when she said the group that she used to be friends with when she was 16; guessing she's referring to hanging with The Smith kids and that group. Unfortunately, selling themselves as objects is all this family knows and now she has that leech, Tyga, on her back too.


----------



## purseprincess32

The amount of plastic surgery she has had at such a young age..she will regret when she gets older. She will need more to alter her appearance to her current age. It's quite sad and I'm scared for our youth who look up to these people and can't think for themselves. What does that say about the future of our country? Scary thought..


----------



## kirsten

LOL saw this on Instagram...


----------



## berrydiva

purseprincess32 said:


> The amount of plastic surgery she has had at such a young age..she will regret when she gets older. She will need more to alter her appearance to her current age. It's quite sad and I'm scared for our youth who look up to these people and can't think for themselves. What does that say about the future of our country? Scary thought..



Well if parents are letting Kylie raise their child then it's a problem but as long as parents continue to do their job, the reality is that most girls will probably grow out of that phase. Every generation makes that statement about the youth and fearing for them....it's a tired tune.


----------



## berrydiva

kirsten said:


> LOL saw this on Instagram...
> 
> View attachment 3203337



That's so disgusting


----------



## queen

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Her lip kit is already selling for over 200 dollars on Ebay?!


There are some really dumb people who have not a lot to do with their money.


----------



## queen

Jikena said:


> She actually seems... likable, in that interview lol. It's like, "yeah I haven't chosen this life and I'd rather be hiking or stay at home in my pajamas than doing all of this bulls*it".
> What she said kind of surprised me. The fact that at 30 she'd want to be normal and have a family and a farm for example. Just wish she would be able to talk without saying "like" every 30 seconds.


I thought she was all over the place saying what she thought would get her sympathy.  She is not good interview material as she doesn't have anything interesting to say.  She only knows how to seek attention to stroke her ego.  Best thing for this girl would be to get out of the limelight and do what she says she wants but that won't happen as it was just lip service.


----------



## Lounorada

queen said:


> I thought she was all over the place saying what she thought would get her sympathy.  She is not good interview material as she doesn't have anything interesting to say.  She only knows how to seek attention to stroke her ego.  Best thing for this girl would be to get out of the limelight and do what she says she wants but that won't happen as it was just lip service.


I completely agree.


----------



## knasarae

queen said:


> I thought she was all over the place saying what she thought would get her sympathy.  She is not good interview material as she doesn't have anything interesting to say.  She only knows how to seek attention to stroke her ego.  Best thing for this girl would be to get out of the limelight and do what she says she wants but that won't happen as it was just lip service.




I agree. I feel like she contradicted herself with every quote.


----------



## berrydiva

18 year-olds tend to contradict themselves especially those who's mental development has been stunted. She's not exactly the sharpest tool...just saying


----------



## Avril

The Ks have sunk to a new low 

http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-trending-34967254

Pic here:
ichef.bbci.co.uk/news/340/cpsprodpb/1C83/production/_86999270_kyliewheelchairdisabledtweet3.jpg



> Reality TV star Kylie Jenner has angered some disabled people, by posing in a gold wheelchair for a fashion shoot.
> The image was one of several showing the able-bodied television personality - famous for the series Keeping up with the Kardashians - in various poses for US magazine Interview. But when the pictures were published on Tuesday, and shared on Facebook, many wheelchair users expressed outrage - and used the picture as a way to share their experience of using a wheelchair.
> There have been thousands of messages across social networks. The most intense reaction to the image came from people who reported being discriminated against because of their disability.


----------



## Jayne1

pinkfeet said:


> Wh&%es is a bad word now? Since when?? there are worse words to use ....



It's a real word.  It's in the dictionary!

Testing; whore


----------



## Jayne1

Jikena said:


> She actually seems... likable, in that interview lol. It's like, "yeah I haven't chosen this life and I'd rather be hiking or stay at home in my pajamas than doing all of this bulls*it".
> What she said kind of surprised me. The fact that at 30 she'd want to be normal and have a family and a farm for example. Just wish she would be able to talk without saying "like" every 30 seconds.



Not buying it.  Rob left. He's still receiving K funds, or he would have a real job so Kylie can leave too.


----------



## Lounorada

Jayne1 said:


> It's a real word.  It's in the dictionary!
> 
> Testing; whore


----------



## guccimamma

guccimamma said:


> anyone looks gay next to that group of xxxxs.





Jayne1 said:


> It's a real word.  It's in the dictionary!
> 
> Testing; whore



evidence my edited post. maybe next time i will call them hoars. or hoores.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Her lip kit is already selling for over 200 dollars on Ebay?!




Some people online are saying that her make up line is made by Colourpop and they already found the dupes in their existing line. Colourpop is $6 each for their liquid matte lipstick. 
Kylie even had to mention that her lipsticks aren't the same as Colourpop but she was seen with a bunch of their makeup in a mesh pouch walking out of a meeting for her make up line. 
I'll stick with Colourpop with out the Kardashian mark up.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

yakusoku.af said:


> Some people online are saying that her make up line is made by Colourpop and they already found the dupes in their existing line. Colourpop is $6 each for their liquid matte lipstick.
> Kylie even had to mention that her lipsticks aren't the same as Colourpop but she was seen with a bunch of their makeup in a mesh pouch walking out of a meeting for her make up line.
> I'll stick with Colourpop with out the Kardashian mark up.
> View attachment 3203505
> 
> View attachment 3203503
> 
> View attachment 3203504



Yep, looks like Colorpop!


----------



## queen

berrydiva said:


> 18 year-olds tend to contradict themselves especially those who's mental development has been stunted. She's not exactly the sharpest tool...just saying


Yeah, precisely why I made my comment.  She needs to go do what she said she wanted to rather than playing businesswoman.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Yeah, I felt like a lot of that interview was a sympathy ploy. At this point she is 18 and out of her Mama's house so if she really, REALLY wanted to be 'normal' and leave the fame game alone she could but she chooses not to.


----------



## knasarae

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Yeah, I felt like a lot of that interview was a sympathy ploy. At this point she is 18 and out of her Mama's house so if she really, REALLY wanted to be 'normal' and leave the fame game alone she could but she chooses not to.



+1


----------



## Staci_W

People has a story out about Kylie being investigated for animal abuse after being contacted about a picture of her dog. Which one of you ladies was it?


----------



## White Orchid

Staci_W said:


> People has a story out about Kylie being investigated for animal abuse after being contacted about a picture of her dog. Which one of you ladies was it?


Yaaaay!  Wasn't me though :ninja:


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jayne1 said:


> It's a real word.  It's in the dictionary!
> 
> Testing; whore




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Staci_W said:


> People has a story out about Kylie being investigated for animal abuse after being contacted about a picture of her dog. Which one of you ladies was it?




Yay!!!!!


----------



## JessicaKate89

Staci_W said:


> People has a story out about Kylie being investigated for animal abuse after being contacted about a picture of her dog. Which one of you ladies was it?




Lol it was some idiot who is not familiar with the greyhound breed.


----------



## BPC

Staci_W said:


> People has a story out about Kylie being investigated for animal abuse after being contacted about a picture of her dog. Which one of you ladies was it?




After the pic was posted I read up a little on greyhounds as I've only owned Bulldogs and don't know anything about this breed. 

Apparently, it's normal for their ribs and spines to jut out like that. Doesn't mean they're underweight.


----------



## bag-princess

BPC said:


> After the pic was posted I read up a little on greyhounds as I've only owned Bulldogs and don't know anything about this breed.
> 
> *Apparently, it's normal for their ribs and spines to jut out like that.* Doesn't mean they're underweight.





if that is the case - why bother investigating?   i mean if that is the only problem with the dog!


----------



## BPC

bag-princess said:


> if that is the case - why bother investigating?   i mean if that is the only problem with the dog!



I guess they have to if someone calls in animal abuse?


----------



## bag-princess

BPC said:


> I guess they have to if someone calls in animal abuse?





yea on second thought i was about to say that - then my son interrupted me.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> if that is the case - why bother investigating?   i mean if that is the only problem with the dog!



The article said they investigate all complaints and she was cleared. Also said that her dog was under medical treatment  (which someone previously suggested). It didn't seem as if it was an extensive investigation. They said her dog is normal for its breed.


----------



## Hobbsy

I'm glad someone called. Animal abuse is horrible and there's a lot of it. I'd rather someone have concerns and call than to stand by and do nothing!


----------



## clydekiwi

Staci_W said:


> People has a story out about Kylie being investigated for animal abuse after being contacted about a picture of her dog. Which one of you ladies was it?




Awesome. Not me


----------



## berrydiva

^kind of like everyone on this thread


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

berrydiva said:


> Well if parents are letting Kylie raise their child then it's a problem but as long as parents continue to do their job, the reality is that most girls will probably grow out of that phase. Every generation makes that statement about the youth and fearing for them....it's a tired tune.



Good post! Even literature from the 19th century quotes people as fearing for their kid's generation and future generations to come, lol.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Good post! Even literature from the 19th century quotes people as fearing for their kid's generation and future generations to come, lol.




Wasn't it also socrates who said the same? Lol. I wonder how come older people forget how they were when they were young.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

dangerouscurves said:


> Wasn't it also socrates who said the same? Lol. I wonder how come older people forget how they were when they were young.



Yeah - he was the one who said it first - or at least, he's the first one known for it


----------



## LoverField

Has anyone ever seen Kylie out with friends?  I only have seen her with Tyga and Kendall.


----------



## dangerouscurves

LoverField said:


> Has anyone ever seen Kylie out with friends?  I only have seen her with Tyga and Kendall.




Not a lot. She used to hang out a lot with that wannabe singer called Mammamia or something.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

dangerouscurves said:


> Wasn't it also socrates who said the same? Lol. I wonder how come older people forget how they were when they were young.



Yep! Socrates was one of the scholars I studied for my rhetoric class for my Master's and he kinda was the first to say it and made it famous


----------



## AEGIS

no one ever called the authorities about her statutory rape situation but they investigated her dog? eauxkay


----------



## Jikena

AEGIS said:


> no one ever called the authorities about her statutory rape situation but they investigated her dog? eauxkay



A relationship is not rape though.


----------



## Sassys

Jikena said:


> A relationship is not rape though.



huh:


----------



## berrydiva

Jikena said:


> A relationship is not rape though.



Say what?


----------



## queen

Jikena said:


> A relationship is not rape though.


Maybe google the two words for the legal definition?


----------



## pursegrl12

Jikena said:


> A relationship is not rape though.




slowly backs away.............


----------



## Encore Hermes

Jikena said:


> A relationship is not rape though.


----------



## kirsten

LoverField said:


> Has anyone ever seen Kylie out with friends?  I only have seen her with Tyga and Kendall.




She has quite a few friends in her snapchat videos. They probably aren't seen going out because they don't call the paps then. Or they just hang out at her house and don't go anywhere.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> huh:








http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Jikena

Nevermind. I didn't know the law was so different in the US for that type of things.


----------



## Sassys

queen said:


> Maybe google the two words for the legal definition?





Jikena said:


> XD
> 
> I meant that they were/are in a relationship.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Ummmm


----------



## Sassys

Jikena said:


> Nevermind. I didn't know the law was so different in the US for that type of things.



Okay, uh...

Statutory rape refers to sexual relations involving someone below the "age of consent." People below the age of consent cannot legally consent to having sex. This means that sex with them, by definition, violates the law.


----------



## Jikena

Sassys said:


> Okay, uh...
> 
> Statutory rape refers to sexual relations involving someone below the "age of consent." People below the age of consent cannot legally consent to having sex. This means that sex with them, by definition, violates the law.



Yeah I just searched. It doesn't work like that where I live and I hadn't looked for the law before commenting, I didn't know it was like that in the US.


----------



## rockcandymelts

Sassys said:


> Okay, uh...
> 
> Statutory rape refers to sexual relations involving someone below the "age of consent." People below the age of consent cannot legally consent to having sex. This means that sex with them, by definition, violates the law.







Jikena said:


> Yeah I just searched. It doesn't work like that where I live and I hadn't looked for the law before commenting, I didn't know it was like that in the US.




Some states also have a caveat that the two people involved must be at least so many years apart in order for it to qualify as statutory rape. For example, in my state, the partner that's below 18 also has to be at least 4 years younger than the partner that's over 18. California, however, doesn't have language like that in their law--at least as far as I know--so these charges would apply even if the two people were much closer in age than Kylie and Tyga.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

TV personality Kylie Jenner attends the GQ 20th Anniversary Men Of The Year Party at Chateau Marmont on December 3, 2015 in Los Angeles, California.


----------



## berrydiva

Jikena said:


> Nevermind. I didn't know the law was so different in the US for that type of things.



Wives/girlfriends can be raped by their husbands/boyfriends outside of statutory rape....it happens all of the time. Any non-consent is rape regardless of the relationship status. Are you just specifically speaking about relationships like Kylie/Tyga?


----------



## LoverField

When Tyga met Kylie...


----------



## Jayne1

She's now going for the tiny nose, huge bottom lip, but conservative top lip look.


----------



## White Orchid

I noticed that too.  Is it in vogue now?  I thought big lips (upper, I mean) and big bums were all the rage these days?

As an aside, I've noticed her toes looking worse for wear too.  I remember at her age (going by photos as my memory is shocking now) I lived in runners and thongs (sneakers and flip flops), but then again I had a normal and carefree youth and Satan wasn't my Mother, prostituting me out to the highest bidder. 



Jayne1 said:


> She's now going for the tiny nose, huge bottom lip, but conservative top lip look.


----------



## Lounorada

Jayne1 said:


> She's now going for the tiny nose, huge bottom lip, but conservative top lip look.


 
That bottom lip is so strange looking... it's like it swallowed all her teeth up.


----------



## berrydiva

Maybe she has to wait for the fillers to wear off in her bottom lip.


----------



## Jikena

berrydiva said:


> Wives/girlfriends can be raped by their husbands/boyfriends outside of statutory rape....it happens all of the time. Any non-consent is rape regardless of the relationship status. Are you just specifically speaking about relationships like Kylie/Tyga?



Yeah I was talking about Kylie and Tyga's relationship. I know what rape is and that it can happen in relationships. I just commented fast. 

~~

Kylie's lips look so weird when only the bottom one is filled. It looks huge compared to her top lip.


----------



## bag-princess

A Grade 12 student at Ottawa's Merivale High School says she's  shocked but pleased about the online reaction to her tweet in response  to a photograph of able-bodied TV star and model Kylie Jenner posing in a  wheelchair.


  Ophelia Brown, 17, uses a wheelchair due to the complex regional pain syndrome that she was diagnosed with at nine years old.


  When she saw the Interview magazine image of Jenner, Brown was upset  and wrote a message on Twitter that was directed to the American teen.




The post has been retweeted 25,000 times and liked 26,500 times. MTV,  BBC News, Daily News, Huffington Post, the New York Daily News, Today  and other media have covered it.




"Having an able-bodied person pose in a wheelchair like it's a  fashion accessory, it trivializes the concept of a wheelchair," Brown  told CBC News in an interview at her school Thursday.


  "A wheelchair is not a fashion accessory, it's not a prop, it's not  something that I can easily get in and out of. It's not something that I  want. It's something that I need to get to school, to go out with  friends, to live a normal life.


  "It's not something to be trivialized."




"My only goal for the tweet was to  get as many people to see it as possible and to educate people, as well  as Kylie, and the photographer and the magazine that published it," she  said.


  "Standing up to ableism is one of the most important things to me now  because I know that this fight for me and for more disabled people,  it's going to be for my entire life. So I might as well get started  fighting now and fighting for my rights because this is going to be a  lifelong battle for me."






http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/ophelia-brown-kylie-jenner-wheelchair-tweet-1.3348715


----------



## guccimamma

pursegrl12 said:


> slowly backs away.............



right behind you.


----------



## Encore Hermes

It does look weird, the bottom so big compared to the top. I wonder if she has to give the top lip a break from fillers, maybe to insert something permanent. Then she will do the bottom.


----------



## Hobbsy

I care about animal abuse....her parents can worry about what she's doing.


----------



## pukasonqo

Hobbsy said:


> I care about animal abuse....her parents can worry about what she's doing.




she has no parents so to speak; PMK thinks she is her sister, not her mother and caitlyn is busy making up for lost time


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> It does look weird, the bottom so big compared to the top. I wonder if she has to give the top lip a break from fillers, maybe to insert something permanent. Then she will do the bottom.



I read an interview with her and she said she's over having such a big top lip.

I've been watching for a reduction and it definitely is subsiding. I guess she still likes the bottom big.


----------



## AECornell

If you zoom in you can see the horrible photoshop on her. The blurred him lip lines, under eyes, and eyebrows. Wonder what she really looked like...


----------



## Jikena

AECornell said:


> If you zoom in you can see the horrible photoshop on her. The blurred him lip lines, under eyes, and eyebrows. Wonder what she really looked like...
> 
> View attachment 3205630



Oh yeah, you clearly see blur on her lip lines


----------



## Tivo

Jikena said:


> A relationship is not rape though.


According to the law it is. Statutory rape is a crime and people go to prison for committing the act. Relationship or no. Ask Mary Kay Letourneau.


----------



## AECornell

Whoops, should have reread that. They blurred HER lip lines. Meh, I was tired.



AECornell said:


> If you zoom in you can see the horrible photoshop on her. The blurred him lip lines, under eyes, and eyebrows. Wonder what she really looked like...
> 
> View attachment 3205630


----------



## shiny_things

You know Tyga was having sex with her long before they 'came out'. He's been hanging around those girls since Kylie was about 14, I think.

I don't like much about myself, but my lips are one thing I do like. Naturally pillowy and full (not Angie full though), so no lip fillers for me!


----------



## terebina786

Jayne1 said:


> I read an interview with her and she said she's over having such a big top lip.
> 
> I've been watching for a reduction and it definitely is subsiding. I guess she still likes the bottom big.




So she only wants a full lower lip? Is that a thing?? Unless she's trying to see how many trends she can set lol


----------



## Queenpixie

im just surprised about her waist.. either she gained weight or the candids are fake


----------



## CherryKitty

It's sad because she still has a beautiful body without the photoshop.


----------



## GoGlam

Been watching the VS fashion show for 30 min now... Have not seen Kendall once. Something must have happened!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I've seen her twice on the runway and multiple times backstage? What country are you in? The broadcasts might be different?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Did Kris work into the contract that every time Kendall walked, she had to be shown?


----------



## GoGlam

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I've seen her twice on the runway and multiple times backstage? What country are you in? The broadcasts might be different?




I'm in the U.S. but started late. Was she on before 10:15?  Otherwise I saw her briefly when all models came out.  Gigi was on 3 or 4 times for separate looks between 10:15 and 11.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Gigi definitely got more air time than Kendall


----------



## lulu212121

GoGlam said:


> Been watching the VS fashion show for 30 min now... Have not seen Kendall once. Something must have happened!


I didn't watch the show, but I did see her in the commercials.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Her mom was there right?


----------



## VickyB

The show just started here and I caught Kendull's first walk. She looked really uncoordinated and stiff. Zero stage presence, zero personality, zero "it" factor. Now I get what many people here have been saying about her model "skill set", or lack there of. Gigi's got a bit of an "It" factor going on! On another note, I'm kinda disgusted that there is even a show about this "fashion "show. Moreover, in the world of true designer lingerie, isn't VS the equivalent of H & M style/quality wise? ALso, many of the models I've seen interviewed so far are so pathetically vacuous - not that I expected much more. Really CBS? This seems better fitted for Spike TV or Esquire. Off my soap box and changing channels now.

P.S - I think Gigi just said that Bella is dating The Week End.


----------



## krissa

I heard Kendall didn't even have to audition for the show.


----------



## White Orchid

Encore Hermes said:


> Her mom was there right?
> crushable.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/Mean-Girls-mom-dancing-GIF.gif


Am watching it now and they showed her beaming in the audience.  You could almost see the dollar signs in her eyes.

Bye, bye Kimmy.  Mummy has a new favourite.


----------



## White Orchid

Kendall just mentioned how to take the perfect selfie.  That's 10 seconds of my life I'll never get back.  20 minutes gone and I can already feel the loss of brain cells.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

White Orchid said:


> Am watching it now and they showed her beaming in the audience.  You could almost see the dollar signs in her eyes.
> 
> Bye, bye Kimmy.  Mummy has a new favourite.



We're watching it now too and my husband is less than impressed by what he calls lack of shapely a$$ and boobs, and a decent strut.

He's actually bored....lol


----------



## White Orchid

FreeSpirit71 said:


> We're watching it now too and my husband is less than impressed by what he calls lack of shapely a$$ and boobs, and a decent strut.
> 
> He's actually bored....lol


For a straight man to say that (with a bevy of hot models) says a lot, lol.

As an aside, for a show which is meant to showcase lingerie, I barely even noticed the bras.  I too was busy checking out their bodies and faces.

I wonder how these shows translate into dollars.  I mean, do they?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Encore Hermes said:


> Her mom was there right?
> 
> crushable.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/Mean-Girls-mom-dancing-GIF.gif




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## White Orchid

Agreed.

And I think it's true re Bella as I saw them together weeks ago.

But who calls themselves, The Weekend????




VickyB said:


> The show just started here and I caught Kendull's first walk. She looked really uncoordinated and stiff. Zero stage presence, zero personality, zero "it" factor. Now I get what many people here have been saying about her model "skill set", or lack there of. Gigi's got a bit of an "It" factor going on! On another note, I'm kinda disgusted that there is even a show about this "fashion "show. Moreover, in the world of true designer lingerie, isn't VS the equivalent of H & M style/quality wise? ALso, many of the models I've seen interviewed so far are so pathetically vacuous - not that I expected much more. Really CBS? This seems better fitted for Spike TV or Esquire. Off my soap box and changing channels now.
> 
> P.S - I think Gigi just said that Bella is dating The Week End.


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> For a straight man to say that (with a bevy of hot models) says a lot, lol.
> 
> As an aside, for a show which is meant to showcase lingerie, I barely even noticed the bras.  I too was busy checking out their bodies and faces.
> 
> *I wonder how these shows translate into dollars.  I mean, do they?*





obviously it is good for the network or they would not keep showing them.  i don't know what it does for the stores!  i was just reading this earlier:


VICTORIAS SECRET FASHION SHOW was Tuesdays #1 program in  adults 18-49, up in viewers from last year with its third-largest  audience ever, according to Nielsen preliminary live plus same day  ratings for Dec. 10. 
 At 10:00 PM, VICTORIAS SECRET FASHION SHOW (S) was first in viewers  (9.71m), adults 18-49 (3.4/10), adults 18-34 (4.1/14) and second in  adults 25-54 (2.8/07).  Compared to last years event (on Dec. 4, 2012),  VICTORIAs SECRET FASHION SHOW added +230,000 viewers (from 9.48m,  +2%).  VICTORIAS SECRET FASHION SHOW was the nights #1 program in  adults 18-49 and adults 18-34.








http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...n-adults-18-49-up-in-viewers-from-a-year-ago/


----------



## White Orchid

To clarify, I mean does it translate into sales?  We don't have VS here, so I'm just curious as to whether these over-the-top shows translate into actual dollars?

The only thing that caught my eye were those body stockings with the crystals.  Too bad I don't have the body nowadays to pull it off though lol.



bag-princess said:


> obviously it is good for the network or they would not keep showing them.  i don't know what it does for the stores!  i was just reading this earlier:
> 
> 
> VICTORIAS SECRET FASHION SHOW was Tuesdays #1 program in  adults 18-49, up in viewers from last year with its third-largest  audience ever, according to Nielsen preliminary live plus same day  ratings for Dec. 10.
> At 10:00 PM, VICTORIAS SECRET FASHION SHOW (S) was first in viewers  (9.71m), adults 18-49 (3.4/10), adults 18-34 (4.1/14) and second in  adults 25-54 (2.8/07).  Compared to last years event (on Dec. 4, 2012),  VICTORIAs SECRET FASHION SHOW added +230,000 viewers (from 9.48m,  +2%).  VICTORIAS SECRET FASHION SHOW was the nights #1 program in  adults 18-49 and adults 18-34.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...n-adults-18-49-up-in-viewers-from-a-year-ago/


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> *To clarify, I mean does it translate into sales?  *We don't have VS here, so I'm just curious as to whether these over-the-top shows translate into actual dollars?
> 
> The only thing that caught my eye were those body stockings with the crystals.  Too bad I don't have the body nowadays to pull it off though lol.






yea that is why i said i don't know what it does for their stores.   just CBS's numbers are all i ever see.


----------



## White Orchid

bag-princess said:


> yea that is why i said i don't know what it does for their stores.   just CBS's numbers are all i ever see.



Thanks.  The only good to come from this was the Adele special which followed the VS show. What a voice.  Yes, I'm late on the scene I know lol.


----------



## labelwhore04

I would think the show would be good for business. I can just see a bunch of girls watching and wanting to go out and buy lingerie the next day.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> yea that is why i said i don't know what it does for their stores.   just CBS's numbers are all i ever see.



The ratings were pretty bad from what I read and down quite a bit over last year.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> The ratings were pretty bad from what I read and down quite a bit over last year.





not at all!  i posted what the numbers where a few posts up.


----------



## Jayne1

labelwhore04 said:


> I would think the show would be good for business. I can just see a bunch of girls watching and wanting to go out and buy lingerie the next day.



Take away the pretty models and their silly embellishments of feathers, metal, plastic wings and silly, exaggerated adornment that they don't sell in the store and you're left with blah underwear.

They are geniuses at marketing, because the stuff is average, at best.


----------



## Sassys

Do the models get paid to do the show? Also, in the modeling world, is more "prestigious" to do the show or get onto an actual commercial? Do they still do the catalogs?


----------



## starsandbucks

I used to have terrible experiences with VS lingerie - the underwire would ALWAYS poke through the bras within months, elastic in underwear would give out after a few washings, etc. But personally I think the quality has gotten better in the past few years. I bought several bras and unders a few years ago that are still in absolutely fine condition. I have to admit that I do go to the brand for the ease factor - I know exactly what size I take, I can usually get it on sale or with a promo code and it will show up at my house in a couple days! 

I don't remember setting my DVR to record the show but apparently I did because it showed up in my list this morning. Haha. I feel a little creepy about that but I'm going to watch it tonight after work.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> not at all!  i posted what the numbers where a few posts up.


I just went back and looked. Strange there seems to be conflicting info about their ratings.


http://www.thewrap.com/victorias-secret-fashion-show-cbs-chicago-fire-nbc-tv-ratings/



> CBS Victorias Secret Fashion Show stumbled on the catwalk last night, dropping 32 percent from 2014. The special followed reruns on Tuesday night, when NBC enjoyed an outright Nielsen victory.
> 
> While the undergarment event topped the 10 oclock hour in the key 18-49 demographic, NBCs Chicago Fire doused it in total viewers.
> 
> Despite airing all repeats until the fashion show, CBS finished in a very cozy second place last night.
> 
> NBC was first in ratings with a 2.3 rating/8 share in the advertiser-coveted 18-49 demographic and in total viewers with an average of 10.5 million, according to preliminary numbers. The Voice at 8 p.m. earned a 2.7/9 and 12.9 million viewers. At 9, Chicago Med posted a 2.1/7 and 9.6 million viewers. At 10, Chicago Fire roared to a 2.0/7 and 9.1 million viewers.
> 
> CBS was second in ratings with a 1.7/6 and in viewers with 9.1 million. Following reruns, the fashion show received a 2.3/8 and 6.6 million viewers.


----------



## berrydiva

Just realized why it's conflicting...the article you posted is from 2013.



bag-princess said:


> obviously it is good for the network or they would not keep showing them.  i don't know what it does for the stores!  i was just reading this earlier:
> 
> 
> VICTORIA&#8217;S SECRET FASHION SHOW was Tuesday&#8217;s #1 program in  adults 18-49, up in viewers from last year with its third-largest  audience ever, according to Nielsen preliminary live plus same day  ratings for Dec. 10.
> At 10:00 PM, VICTORIA&#8217;S SECRET FASHION SHOW (S) was first in viewers  (9.71m), adults 18-49 (3.4/10), adults 18-34 (4.1/14) and second in  adults 25-54 (2.8/07).  Compared to last year&#8217;s event (on Dec. 4, 2012),  VICTORIA&#8217;s SECRET FASHION SHOW added +230,000 viewers (from 9.48m,  +2%).  VICTORIA&#8217;S SECRET FASHION SHOW was the night&#8217;s #1 program in  adults 18-49 and adults 18-34.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...n-adults-18-49-up-in-viewers-from-a-year-ago/


----------



## terebina786

I solely wear VS bras and panties. Their body bras are my go to and last a really long time and I don't get the underwire poke through. Their underwear is also really well made. You just have to know how to wash the bras properly.


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> I solely wear VS bras and panties. Their body bras are my go to and last a really long time and I don't get the underwire poke through. Their underwear is also really well made. You just have to know how to wash the bras properly.



I have really expensive and/or delicate bras that I've just mistakenly thrown in the wash, not often but enough times, and none have been ripped up like the ones I've had from VS in the past. I've experienced the whole underwire ripping out and polking me in the side too.  Lol. Usually I hand was or use a bag but sorry I've never experienced a good/lasting quality VS bra.


----------



## Sasha2012

She flies all over the world for business, but Tuesday night's flight was a domestic trip.

Jetting in from a short stay in London, Kendall Jenner arrived in Los Angeles to visit half sister Kim Kardashian and brother-in-law Kanye West's new baby. 

Two days after the Keeping Up With The Kardashians couple welcomed a son named Saint, 19-year-old Victoria's Secret Angel Kendall was on her way to visit the newest addition to the family.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sit-baby-Saint-Los-Angeles.html#ixzz3tqueMdr2


----------



## afsweet

kendall looked really awkward during the VS show. in fact, most of the models did. it'll be a shame when Adriana and Alessandra retire; they're the only ones with sex appeal and charisma.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Just realized why it's conflicting...the article you posted is from 2013.





  one of her fans posted this praising her for the numbers!  i should have looked closer!


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> one of her fans posted this praising her for the numbers!  i should have looked closer!



Silly you...you should know better when it comes to these people.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Silly you...you should know better when it comes to these people.





  you are so right!  i am going to blame it on how early it was when i posted and that i had not started on my caffeine!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## glamourous1098

Sasha2012 said:


> She flies all over the world for business, but Tuesday night's flight was a domestic trip.
> 
> Jetting in from a short stay in London, Kendall Jenner arrived in Los Angeles to visit half sister Kim Kardashian and brother-in-law Kanye West's new baby.
> 
> Two days after the Keeping Up With The Kardashians couple welcomed a son named Saint, 19-year-old* Victoria's Secret Angel Kendall* was on her way to visit the newest addition to the family.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sit-baby-Saint-Los-Angeles.html#ixzz3tqueMdr2



I didn't think she was an Angel?  I could be wrong though.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

stephc005 said:


> kendall looked really awkward during the VS show. in fact, most of the models did. it'll be a shame when Adriana and Alessandra retire; they're the only ones with sex appeal and charisma.




I will buy anything that Adriana has on lol! Love her!


----------



## lovemysavior

labelwhore04 said:


> I would think the show would be good for business. I can just see a bunch of girls watching and wanting to go out and buy lingerie the next day.



I buy a VS bra once every 10 years and they look nothing like the ones on the runway....a just plain ol ' boring nude color tshirt bra is all i own from VS...hahaha...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

starsandbucks said:


> I used to have terrible experiences with VS lingerie - the underwire would ALWAYS poke through the bras within months, elastic in underwear would give out after a few washings, etc. But personally I think the quality has gotten better in the past few years. I bought several bras and unders a few years ago that are still in absolutely fine condition. I have to admit that I do go to the brand for the ease factor - I know exactly what size I take, I can usually get it on sale or with a promo code and it will show up at my house in a couple days!
> 
> I don't remember setting my DVR to record the show but apparently I did because it showed up in my list this morning. Haha. I feel a little creepy about that but I'm going to watch it tonight after work.




Same here. I agree about the quality getting better. VS is my "Hanes" and I've never thought of them as high end but they are good for everyday use. I think around 07-09 was really bad! The underwire popping out was terrible and it had nothing to do with how I washed them. I hand washed them or used the delicate cycle with bras only and hang dry only. 

The bras/underwear I've bought from them in the past couple years have been good to me.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

White Orchid said:


> To clarify, I mean does it translate into sales?  We don't have VS here, so I'm just curious as to whether these over-the-top shows translate into actual dollars?
> 
> The only thing that caught my eye were those body stockings with the crystals.  Too bad I don't have the body nowadays to pull it off though lol.



Are you in Australia? We do have VS here.


----------



## YSoLovely

glamourous1098 said:


> I didn't think she was an Angel?  I could be wrong though.



No, but the media calls every girl that walks the show an Angel.


----------



## pukasonqo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Are you in Australia? We do have VS here.




i've only seen a store in QVB and is a small one


----------



## FreeSpirit71

pukasonqo said:


> i've only seen a store in QVB and is a small one



They have more. Macquarie Shopping Centre and Sydney Airport.  Also one at Pitt Street Mall.  Looks like most capital cities have one.


----------



## White Orchid

FreeSpirit71 said:


> They have more. Macquarie Shopping Centre and Sydney Airport.  Also one at Pitt Street Mall.  Looks like most capital cities have one.


I'm not in Sydney.


----------



## pukasonqo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> They have more. Macquarie Shopping Centre and Sydney Airport.  Also one at Pitt Street Mall.  Looks like most capital cities have one.




that is some and more!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

White Orchid said:


> I'm not in Sydney.



Fine. But your post said we don't have VS in Oz. And they have other shops in most capital cities.


----------



## Encore Hermes

It's been a little more than a week since Kylie Jenner released her new, insanely popular, internet-breaking Lip Kit. It's gotten some good and some not-so-good feedback, but we're guessing the 18-year-old mogul's goal was achieved: The Lip Kit was on everyone's lips  and still is. But the latest conversation surrounding the product is a bit more...kontroversial (sorry, not sorry). 

The Instagram page dedicated to the collection showed an image of mysterious rose-gold lips earlier this week, and rumors immediately started swirling about whether the hue would be next in line for the kit. Many major media outlets covered the buzz, but to followers of makeup artist Vlada Haggerty, the image (seen below) looked very similar to a 'gram the MUA had posted of a lip look she created more than seven months ago. ........








http://www.refinery29.com/2015/12/99200/kylie-jenner-lip-kit-controversy#.crgnf6f:1lOD


----------



## dangerouscurves

stephc005 said:


> kendall looked really awkward during the VS show. in fact, most of the models did. it'll be a shame when Adriana and Alessandra retire; they're the only ones with sex appeal and charisma.




When they retire there's still Candice and Barbara. They don't have the sex appeal of Adriana but they're better than these other generic, awkward models they have atm.


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Fine. But your post said we don't have VS in Oz. And they have other shops in most capital cities.




Free, sorry but I'd like to clarify, she said here, which I believe her hometown (city).


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

dangerouscurves said:


> When they retire there's still Candice and Barbara. They don't have the sex appeal of Adriana but they're better than these other generic, awkward models they have atm.



Barbara? You mean Behati or is there a new Barbara on the scene? Because Barbara Palvin is not working for Victoria's Secret anymore. Too bad - she is perfect for them if you ask me.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Barbara? You mean Behati or is there a new Barbara on the scene? Because Barbara Palvin is not working for Victoria's Secret anymore. Too bad - she is perfect for them if you ask me.




Barbara Palvin is not working for them anymore? Too bad.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

dangerouscurves said:


> Barbara Palvin is not working for them anymore? Too bad.



Apparently, she got some weight?


----------



## JessicaKate89

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Fine. But your post said we don't have VS in Oz. And they have other shops in most capital cities.




We have VS but they only sell the perfume and other crap not the underwear/bras. At least the ones near me don't.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

JessicaKate89 said:


> We have VS but they only sell the perfume and other crap not the underwear/bras. At least the ones near me don't.



I've bought last-minute underwear from the VS at Sydney Airport  (don't ask...lol...only I packed in a hurry)


----------



## afsweet

VS may have lost some of its status in the states- I remember when it was a huge deal for girls to be seen wearing PINK- but internationally, I think it's still very successful and desirable. it's crazy how I've seen people loading up on VS items when they trave and taking pictures in front of the store. I guess they come from countries where VS is nonexistent or very expensive.  


VS commercials do a good job making you think you can look just as sexy if you buy their crap. then you go to the store and try things on and realize you're no supermodel and that everything sexy costs $80+. *sigh*


I guess Kendall will be a regular in the annual fashion show. can't imagine seeing her in any VS commercials or print though- she's not built like a VS model (boobs and physique).


----------



## SpeedyJC

glamourous1098 said:


> I didn't think she was an Angel?  I could be wrong though.


 
She isn't an angel just like she isn't a supermodel but since she is a Kardashian the media likes to exaggerate.


----------



## SpeedyJC

stephc005 said:


> kendall looked really awkward during the VS show. in fact, most of the models did. it'll be a shame when Adriana and Alessandra retire; they're the only ones with sex appeal and charisma.


 
I couldn't take the camera cutting to Kris Jenner everytime Kendall walked, thank goodness she only did two looks and was out of there.


I disagree with Adriana and Alessandra being the only ones with sex appeal and charisma, Candice Swanepoel is amazing in my opinion.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sassys said:


> Do the models get paid to do the show? Also, in the modeling world, is more "prestigious" to do the show or get onto an actual commercial? Do they still do the catalogs?




I'm not sure if one is necessarily more prestigious than the other in terms of a model's resume, but right now the shows have a much higher visibility than the catalogue because of all the press and coverage. It's also a whole different casting process (a "friend of a friend" heads the casting team). 

I am certain all of the models are paid well. This is their job, no one who is seriously in the business does it for free.

As far as I can tell, it looks like the commercials are shot on the same sets as the the print shoots and may be done at the same time. DS1 has had print jobs where they shot video as well.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

SpeedyJC said:


> I couldn't take the camera cutting to Kris Jenner everytime Kendall walked, thank goodness she only did two looks and was out of there.
> 
> 
> I disagree with Adriana and Alessandra being the only ones with sex appeal and charisma, Candice Swanepoel is amazing in my opinion.



Candice is one of the baddest on the VS catwalk, IMO. Her body is bomb and she actually has personality.


----------



## qudz104

SpeedyJC said:


> I couldn't take the camera cutting to Kris Jenner everytime Kendall walked, thank goodness she only did two looks and was out of there.
> 
> 
> I disagree with Adriana and Alessandra being the only ones with sex appeal and charisma, Candice Swanepoel is amazing in my opinion.




Candice is one of my favorites too!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

SpeedyJC said:


> I couldn't take the camera cutting to Kris Jenner everytime Kendall walked, thank goodness she only did two looks and was out of there.



That's what I said above, she must of worked into her contract to have her face shown every time Kendall appeared. At least they didn't flood the show with Kendall


----------



## Sasha2012

They're two of the closest friends in the modelling industry.

And Cara Delevingne and Kendall Jenner were reunited on Wednesday night as they went along to The Weeknd's Lost Angeles concert at The Forum along with the rest of the Kardashian-Jenner clan.

British model Cara and reality TV star Kendall - who fondly refer to themselves as CaKe, based on an amalgamation of their names - looked in great spirits as they were seen emerging from the venue together at the end of the evening.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Delevingne-Weeknd-concert.html#ixzz3twXy1Qu6


----------



## mcb100

I don't think VS is really Kendall's thing, but if she wants to try her hand at modeling for them, I don't care. She should give it a fair shot. 
  VS is kind of pricey here. I find you can find nice quality, yet slightly cheaper things from Fredericks of Hollywood. Also, I buy VS undies and stuff but I stopped buying their bras. I'm a 36B and a lot of their bras (even in different sizes) just don't fit me right, whereas I don't get those kind of problems with other lingerie stores. VS bras are almost always riding up in the front even with a variety of different sizes. (Read somewhere that this is because they base all of their bras off of a cup size of C, and then they just slightly edit the fit for other sizes.) Don't know why. Every other bra store I've tried, I really don't have this issue at all so maybe it's just that VS sizes/styles are off.


----------



## minababe

vs is the best for me in making underwear. so soft and good Quality! I love to buy things from there. especially the bras are great! they fit perfectly imo


----------



## pinkfeet

I find Cara so very unattractive. I don't get her modeling at all. She turns me off anything she poses for.


----------



## glamourous1098

pinkfeet said:


> I find Cara so very unattractive. I don't get her modeling at all. She turns me off anything she poses for.



She just always looks.... strung out.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> They're two of the closest friends in the modelling industry.
> 
> 
> 
> And Cara Delevingne and Kendall Jenner were reunited on Wednesday night as they went along to The Weeknd's Lost Angeles concert at The Forum along with the rest of the Kardashian-Jenner clan.
> 
> 
> 
> British model Cara and reality TV star Kendall - who fondly refer to themselves as CaKe, based on an amalgamation of their names - looked in great spirits as they were seen emerging from the venue together at the end of the evening.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Delevingne-Weeknd-concert.html#ixzz3twXy1Qu6




In the last picture, they all look like they were about to take a dump.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has said she wants to marry boyfriend Tyga and on Thursday this potential teen bride gave a little insight on how she might look walking down the aisle.

Kylie Jenner put on a bootylicious display as she walked the red carpet at Rihanna's annual Diamond Ball in Los Angeles, California.

Clad in a glamorous white gown with a cathedral length train, the 18-year-old looked as if she had chosen her look from a bridal catalogue rather than a catwalk.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...own-Rihanna-s-Diamond-Ball.html#ixzz3tzdUrH1n


----------



## ByeKitty

He looks like a toad


----------



## Jikena

ByeKitty said:


> He looks like a toad





...He does.


----------



## Ms.parker123

Her lips are going down.


----------



## lizmil

Well if she marries him there are more attractive guys left for everyone else.


----------



## berrydiva

If they get married, his first course of business will be to knock her up. That will be entertaining to watch.


That dress doesn't need that train, it would look so much better without it dragging.


----------



## DiorT

Her face looks so chubby and round, she must slim her face on her instagram shots....she looks totally different.


----------



## SpeedyJC

DiorT said:


> Her face looks so chubby and round, she must slim her face on her instagram shots....she looks totally different.


 
She slims her face and adds to her behind.


----------



## myown

berrydiva said:


> If they get married, his first course of business will be to knock her up. That will be entertaining to watch.
> 
> 
> That dress doesn't need that train, it would look so much better without it dragging.



agree about the dress.

did I missed something? wedding?


----------



## berrydiva

myown said:


> agree about the dress.
> 
> did I missed something? wedding?



Claims in the "article" (I cringe to type that about DM) that she's said she wants to marry him. First sentence.


----------



## terebina786

Her face isn't chubby, she just has a square face/strong jaw situation.

Tyga, as per usual, has that confused look on his face.


----------



## myown

uh-oh


----------



## guccimamma

berrydiva said:


> Claims in the "article" (I cringe to type that about DM) that she's said she wants to marry him. First sentence.



if i were her mother, i would hide her birth certificate. 

(don't you need that to get married?)


----------



## AshTx.1

Kylie looks really curvy in that white dress. It's not meant as a insult, she still looks good,  just curvier than usual.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ms.parker123 said:


> Her lips are going down.




It's like a balloon, what's inflated must be deflated.


----------



## pukasonqo

tyga looks (to me) like a simpsons cartoon in the flesh


----------



## White Orchid

AshTx.1 said:


> Kylie looks really curvy in that white dress. It's not meant as a insult, she still looks good,  just curvier than usual.



I see it too.  Her tummy doesn't look as flat as in her Instagramed pix.  But I'm guessing she really does look like this as these pix weren't taken by Brian and hence not played with in "post-production", so to speak.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Ms.parker123 said:


> Her lips are going down.


Yea, down on Tyga!


----------



## Jayne1

Ms.parker123 said:


> Her lips are going down.



They're not as cartoonish, but they're still 3x as large as the lips she was born with.


----------



## sweetasc6h12o6

ByeKitty said:


> He looks like a toad




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] You owe me a new keyboard!


----------



## Sasha2012

She has a style team at the ready and the world's best designers begging to dress her, but clearly this girl still needs a little bit of retail therapy.

Kylie Jenner and her pack of two-legged and four-legged pals turned Los Angeles, California, into their own mall on Friday.

The 18-year-old spent the morning on her app's radio show but as soon as she could wrap that up, she was off to the shops to do some serious credit card damage.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-spree-pampered-pooches.html#ixzz3u8eN0AXm


----------



## lizmil

What are they constantly shopping for?


----------



## tomz_grl

lizmil said:


> What are they constantly shopping for?



Life fulfillment...


----------



## poopsie

Those poor dogs! I HATE seeing dogs in any stores other than Petsmart or Petco. Nothing against the doggies, just the idjits that can't leave them at home. Those stores are crowded and noisy this time of year and I doubt those dogs enjoyed the outing


----------



## YSoLovely

lizmil said:


> What are they constantly shopping for?



Stress relief. You know, because they, like, work, like_ soooo_ hard, you know...


----------



## Encore Hermes

Is the woman with the backpack the dog walker


----------



## usmcwifey

She looks so much older than 18....sad


----------



## kittenslingerie

poopsie said:


> Those poor dogs! I HATE seeing dogs in any stores other than Petsmart or Petco. Nothing against the doggies, just the idjits that can't leave them at home. Those stores are crowded and noisy this time of year and I doubt those dogs enjoyed the outing



I love seeing dogs in stores and outside at cafes. The dogs pretty always look happy with all the positive attention and petting they get IMO.


----------



## bisousx

kittenslingerie said:


> I love seeing dogs in stores and outside at cafes. The dogs pretty always look happy with all the positive attention and petting they get IMO.



Ditto


----------



## Hobbsy

poopsie said:


> those poor dogs! I hate seeing dogs in any stores other than petsmart or petco. Nothing against the doggies, just the idjits that can't leave them at home. Those stores are crowded and noisy this time of year and i doubt those dogs enjoyed the outing



+1


----------



## Crystalina

Sasha2012 said:


> She has a style team at the ready and the world's best designers begging to dress her, but clearly this girl still needs a little bit of retail therapy.
> 
> 
> 
> Kylie Jenner and her pack of two-legged and four-legged pals turned Los Angeles, California, into their own mall on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> The 18-year-old spent the morning on her app's radio show but as soon as she could wrap that up, she was off to the shops to do some serious credit card damage.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-spree-pampered-pooches.html#ixzz3u8eN0AXm




I'm sorry but this girl is really unattractive and unaccomplished. *BORING*


----------



## carlinha

kittenslingerie said:


> I love seeing dogs in stores and outside at cafes. The dogs pretty always look happy with all the positive attention and petting they get IMO.




Yep my dogs love it and it's wonderful socialization for them! Thank goodness for all the dog friendly stores and restaurants out there!!! [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;


----------



## AEGIS

i actually don't like big dogs in stores 
i dont mind small dogs
Kylie's dog is small enough


----------



## Tivo

I mind dogs in stores. It's unnecessary


----------



## Tivo

lizmil said:


> What are they constantly shopping for?


To get their picture taken. Then they run out to the car to check how fast the photos went viral and which sites they landed on.


----------



## WishList986

kittenslingerie said:


> I love seeing dogs in stores and outside at cafes. The dogs pretty always look happy with all the positive attention and petting they get IMO.



Me too! I take my little puppy to some stores, she loves all the attention and its nice to get her socialized.


----------



## White Orchid

Coach Lover Too said:


> Yea, down on Tyga!


----------



## Bambieee

Kylie is so beautiful to me post lip-fillers. I am probably in the minority but without it she wasn't pretty imo...she looks way better now. Kendall is alright I guess..very plain and all-American looking...meh.


----------



## berrydiva

Tivo said:


> I mind dogs in stores. It's unnecessary



+1. Or restaurants.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

berrydiva said:


> +1. Or restaurants.



Yup.


----------



## queen

Hobbsy said:


> +1


IMO the people who engage in this are thinking of no one but themselves.  Clearly not the dog nor the other customers.


----------



## Wildflower22

If Kylie sees her dogs as an extension of her family, then it would be natural for her to take them out. If the dogs like it, even more reason to take them around. There's nothing selfish about it, especially if the dog enjoys it.


----------



## ByeKitty

I don't like when people take their dogs to stores... On a terrace - okay. But stores? Naaaah. I can't imagine it being a nice environment for a dog either.


----------



## poopsie

queen said:


> IMO the people who engage in this are thinking of no one but themselves.  Clearly not the dog nor the other customers.










I am sick to death of this anything goes mentality. What if other people are allergic or afraid of dogs? As stated-----I have nothing against the dogs. But they do not belong in grocery stores, retail establishments, or restaurants. Legitimate service animals excepted, of course. If you want an accessory carry a purse or wear a scarf. I bet many of the same people who think it is ok to force their dogs on others would recoil in horror at having to be around those who smoke.


----------



## Bambieee

poopsie said:


> I am sick to death of this anything goes mentality. What if other people are allergic or afraid of dogs? As stated-----I have nothing against the dogs. But they do not belong in grocery stores, retail establishments, or restaurants. Legitimate service animals excepted, of course. If you want an accessory carry a purse or wear a scarf. I bet many of the same people who think it is ok to force their dogs on others would recoil in horror at having to be around those who smoke.




At my old job someone brought two dobermans into the store (high end furniture). They slobbered on the floor and an elderly woman slipped on the saliva. She ended up twisting her ankle badly, it was horrible.


----------



## White Orchid

I really don't get some dog owners.  I had a dog for 16 years.  Loved her more than any man I've ever loved.  But this whole bringing them into stores etc is wrong.  It's like a fad brought to you by the likes of Paris Hilton and that vacuous lot.  If you truly loved your dog, you'd take it for long walks.  No dog loves to go shopping.  Wth???!!!  You're deluded if you think that.  Outdoor cafes is fine, that I understand. But inside a restaurant or a freakin' department store???  Soon people will be taking their pet snakes in. Then rats, then God only knows what else.  All in the name of "but Poopsy looooves it!"  Yeah and I bet Poopsy loves that diamond pet collar too, smh.


----------



## lulu212121

White Orchid said:


> I really don't get some dog owners.  I had a dog for 16 years.  Loved her more than any man I've ever loved.  But this whole bringing them into stores etc is wrong.  It's like a fad brought to you by the likes of Paris Hilton and that vacuous lot.  If you truly loved your dog, you'd take it for long walks.  No dog loves to go shopping.  Wth???!!!  You're deluded if you think that.  Outdoor cafes is fine, that I understand. But inside a restaurant or a freakin' department store??? * Soon people will be taking their pet snakes in. *Then rats, then God only knows what else.  All in the name of "but Poopsy looooves it!"  Yeah and I bet Poopsy loves that diamond pet collar too, smh.


That happened here at a restaurant. He wore it around his neck. People complained, but he couldn't be kicked out because he said it was his service animal for PTSD.


----------



## michie

To the people who do it, I'm sure they treat their pets as kids, but you know the rest of the world is saying, "Just get a kid..."
But, at least now I know why people look at me funny when I say I don't have kids or pets lol. I have nothing to drag to the store or coffee shop *gasp* &#128514;


----------



## Hobbsy

I love my pets as part of my family,  they ARE a part of my family. They don't go to stores, they may like to who knows?! They probably would like going to a mortuary during someone's funeral too, but they won't be doing that either.


----------



## YSoLovely

My uncle runs a restaurant with a strict no dogs allowed policy and people get SO mad when they can't bring their dogs in :weird:


----------



## tulipfield

Yeah.  I love dogs but I don't feel comfortable with them inside normal shops and certainly not restaurants.  If the owner says it's okay that's one thing but to march in there on the assumption that your pet is welcome is utter entitlement.  Dogs are not super clean, people have allergies, and as someone else mentioned, take your dog to the park where he'll at least get to run around.


----------



## Swanky

My DH has a legit dog phobia, they don't belong everywhere.


----------



## usmcwifey

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> My DH has a legit dog phobia, they don't belong everywhere.




I absolutely love dogs but I have to agree. My coworker is absolutely petrified by dogs and would absolutely go into panic mode if she saw them. So unfortunately because there's so many people who are afraid of dogs I have to agree. But it's Hollywood...they'll cater to anyone who has $$.


----------



## ByeKitty

To say dogs are not super clean is an understatement


----------



## AEGIS

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> My DH has a legit dog phobia, they don't belong everywhere.



I always think about this and how some people get so indignant when you tell them that.

I know people always say their dogs are like their kids and they think that is supposed to elevate them to others....but it's not a child. It is a domesticated animal. And not everyone cares for that experience.

Or when I see dogs in purses....I am like...I am not a dog but i dont think i'd like that if i were a doggy


----------



## Swanky

It's the law here; poor hubby gets really anxious, he'll cross a busy street to avoid walking past a dog on his own sidewalk.


----------



## Vienna

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It's the law here; poor hubby gets really anxious, he'll cross a busy street to avoid walking past a dog on his own sidewalk.




I am the same way about dogs! But it mostly stems from a bad experience I had with a dog when I was younger. Now I'm petrified [emoji20]


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I love dogs. I also love my kids. But the same way I wouldn't take my eight and five year olds to a top notch or silver service restaurant unless we had a private room (enclosed) - and let me tell you it would have to be a _special_ occasion , I also wouldn't take an animal where it infringes on the enjoyment of other patrons.

It's just manners.

There are cafe's here that allow dogs. I avoid those. The last thing I want is a little dog trying to p*ss on my leg or yapping next to me while I'm trying to have a nice lunch or quiet coffee. No doubt the owner would be at the table next to me, studiously ignoring the annoyance of other patrons.

*Edit:* I have _no_ problem with guide dogs etc. That's a different circumstance. And they are expertly trained.


----------



## V0N1B2

Co-signing with all the dog comments.  I was really shocked when I walked into the brand new Nordstrom here a few months ago, and all the primpers and poseurs were sitting in the shoe department with their dogs at their feet.  

Anyway... I didn't think it was cold enough yesterday (or Friday?) in Southern California for fur trimmed coats on dogs. Have their pets become weather challenged by proxy?
The sunglasses. Inside. Why?


----------



## michie

Service Animals are, of course, an exception. I'm seeing an uptick in people who need them for "anxiety". However, the dogs are not trained "service dogs", and that just makes it hard for those who do rely on Service Animals. SMH.


----------



## AEGIS

one of those dogs is going to attack someone, that person will sue the store and the dog owner...


----------



## starsandbucks

I've only been to Europe once and it was a lifetime ago - I was probably 15 and it was around 1990. One of the things that stood out to me was how different the dog culture was there (especially at the time) than in the U.S.  I was in a department store in France and I remember getting goosed and when I turned around there was a naughty Dalmation standing behind me, LOL! I personally like animals out and about in public but I totally get why others don't and, that being said, I don't bring mine with me either. Once in a blue moon my dog will eat at a sidewalk cafe, but she's tiny and ancient and just sleeps on my lap. But I can't even remember the last time I've taken her to do that. (She and I were also a certified therapy dog team so she was trained to be behaved in semi-chaotic circumstances and around strangers. But now that she's so old she's in retirement.  )

Today was definitely cold enough in LA for dog sweaters. Mine had to wear hers on her walk. Small dogs, especially skinny ones like Kylie's would also need them in the mornings and evenings here as well. It has been getting down into the 40s lately.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I only see dogs in stores in the major big cities. It's a weird aspect of the culture. Nobody would dream of bringing their dog to the Nordstrom in Pittsburgh, but a dog climbing amongst a pile of 1000 shoes at Barney's in New York doesn't make anyone bat an eye. Seems disrespectful and like a recipe for disaster to me.


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> I really don't get some dog owners.  I had a dog for 16 years.  Loved her more than any man I've ever loved.  But this whole bringing them into stores etc is wrong.  It's like a fad brought to you by the likes of Paris Hilton and that vacuous lot.  If you truly loved your dog, you'd take it for long walks.  No dog loves to go shopping.  Wth???!!!  You're deluded if you think that.  Outdoor cafes is fine, that I understand. But inside a restaurant or a freakin' department store???  Soon people will be taking their pet snakes in. Then rats, then God only knows what else.  All in the name of "but Poopsy looooves it!"  Yeah and I bet Poopsy loves that diamond pet collar too, smh.




Looorrt! I remember when I went to a shop back in Indonesia and there was a snake near my feet. I was screaming SNAAAAAAKE!!! Then someone came and said 'Oh, that's mine!'. I looked at him and flipped him the bird.


----------



## BPC

Well, I for one am glad that NY passed a bill allowing dogs in the outdoor dining areas of restaurants.  

It's still up to the establishment, but at least now, dog owners will have more options.


----------



## berrydiva

If folks like dining with their dog so much, why don't they just put their plate on the floor next to the doggy bowl and have a nice meal together? But of course that sounds ridiculous....There exist pet friendly restaurants, which is a great option and people having allergies/phobias is a real thing. It's just such a self-centered mentality to bring dogs into restaurants/stores simply because one thinks socializing with the public is fun for their pet or because they like the idea of dining with their dog.


----------



## berrydiva

BPC said:


> Well, I for one am glad that NY passed a bill allowing dogs in the outdoor dining areas of restaurants.
> 
> It's still up to the establishment, but at least now, dog owners will have more options.



I think the restaurant has to have a separate entrance such that the dog doesn't walk through the dining area or something to that effect. I'm curious to see what will happen when patrons complain about the folks who have untrained, loud, and/or aggressive dogs


----------



## BPC

berrydiva said:


> I think the restaurant has to have a separate entrance such that the dog doesn't walk through the dining area or something to that effect. I'm curious to see what will happen when patrons complain about the folks who have untrained, loud, and/or aggressive dogs



Yep they do. 

Honestly though, I'm more interested in those places with small table on the sidewalk where we can grab something to drink, and sit down for a few minutes.
I wouldn't make an entire meal out of it with my dogs there.


----------



## bergafer3

The only problem I have is people with allergies.  I'm not very allergic to dogs just a slight allergy but I am severely allergic to cats and I've seen people try to bring their cats in the places Like  restaurants and it makes me panic because  I do not want to have anaphylactic attack because someone needs to bring their cat .  That's my only problem is people will be like oh that you can bring the dog into the store well I'm gonna start bringing my cat on a leash into stores too. Which is  seriously my worst nightmare.


----------



## Jayne1

I've seen male dogs lifting their legs every few feet, to mark their territory. The owners are looking straight forward and are oblivious.

It shouldn't be about taking the dogs everywhere because it makes them happy, it should be what lets people be comfortable.


----------



## usmcwifey

BPC said:


> Well, I for one am glad that NY passed a bill allowing dogs in the outdoor dining areas of restaurants.
> 
> It's still up to the establishment, but at least now, dog owners will have more options.




If my coworker took his dog to a restaurant I guarantee you that you'd be eating dog hair like it was spaghetti.... This dog sheds sooooo damn much you can literally see it flying through the air when he brings him to work.....to ME personally ....never a good idea to bring dogs to places where food is served to the public.


----------



## afsweet

I may be in the minority here, but I don't think Kylie is doing anything wrong by bringing her dog shopping with her. If the store doesn't mind, customers who are bothered can choose to leave. I think as long as people try to be considerate, there's no problem. Meaning if your dog is a menace, poorly trained, or slobbery, be considerate of where you do and don't bring your dog. 


I'll totally admit I bring my small dog wherever I can. I'm more likely to be loyal and spend my money at establishments that welcome me and my pet. I never expect people to interact with my dog. I do not let her walk in crowded areas because I don't want anyone to step on or trip over her. I don't let her come in contact with items for sale. And honestly, I've never had anyone say something negative for me bringing my pet somewhere. More times than not, people will comment on how well behaved she is because she stays quiet and calm. For people who aren't interested, they just ignore her, which is fine with me. I've had stores insist that my husband let her walk around, but he prefers to carry her, especially anywhere high end. She's had belly rubs in Hermes. She even fell asleep there lol. 


Now if someone were to ask me to leave, I would (without kicking up a fuss), and I have. Happened at an outlet in New Orleans. Store staff didn't mind her, but the security asked us to leave. 


I'm glad to see Kylie with her dog. I thought maybe she got tired of it already.


----------



## michie

It's easy to say, "customers who are bothered can choose to leave..." and _everything_ is wrong with that statement. Dogs don't spend money, customers do. No merchant in their right mind would tell their customers to just deal with an animal in their establishment (that doesn't have to be there) unless they just don't value their business. Good news travels. Bad news travels fast.


----------



## berrydiva

stephc005 said:


> I may be in the minority here, but I don't think Kylie is doing anything wrong by bringing her dog shopping with her. If the store doesn't mind, customers who are bothered can choose to leave. I think as long as people try to be considerate, there's no problem. Meaning if your dog is a menace, poorly trained, or slobbery, be considerate of where you do and don't bring your dog.
> 
> 
> I'll totally admit I bring my small dog wherever I can. I'm more likely to be loyal and spend my money at establishments that welcome me and my pet. I never expect people to interact with my dog. I do not let her walk in crowded areas because I don't want anyone to step on or trip over her. I don't let her come in contact with items for sale. And honestly, I've never had anyone say something negative for me bringing my pet somewhere. More times than not, people will comment on how well behaved she is because she stays quiet and calm. For people who aren't interested, they just ignore her, which is fine with me. I've had stores insist that my husband let her walk around, but he prefers to carry her, especially anywhere high end. She's had belly rubs in Hermes. She even fell asleep there lol.
> 
> 
> Now if someone were to ask me to leave, I would (without kicking up a fuss), and I have. Happened at an outlet in New Orleans. Store staff didn't mind her, but the security asked us to leave.
> 
> 
> I'm glad to see Kylie with her dog. I thought maybe she got tired of it already.



So if someone is highly allergic to dogs they should leave a public store because you feel that you should bring your dog in there? What gives you more right to be there over them?


----------



## afsweet

berrydiva said:


> So if someone is highly allergic to dogs they should leave a public store because you feel that you should bring your dog in there? What gives you more right to be there over them?


 
I never said I have more of a right to be there. That's why if store staff were to ask me to leave, I would. Not a problem at all. If I had allergies, I would steer clear of the allergen. I also think it's ridiculous that schools or planes can't serve peanuts because some people may have an allergy. If a peanut can kill you, stay clear of the peanut. Don't ban peanuts altogether. But, that's just my 2 cents. For the sake of staying on topic, I'm sure Kylie loves her dog. I was actually surprised when I saw a recent episode and 1 of the girls said Kris hates animals. Didn't they have a bunch of dogs?! Not as surprised that Kim hates them though. I think she's always too busy doing her own thing to want to take care of an animal.


----------



## bisousx

stephc005 said:


> I never said I have more of a right to be there. That's why if store staff were to ask me to leave, I would. Not a problem at all. If I had allergies, I would steer clear of the allergen. I also think it's ridiculous that schools or planes can't serve peanuts because some people may have an allergy. If a peanut can kill you, stay clear of the peanut. Don't ban peanuts altogether. But, that's just my 2 cents. For the sake of staying on topic, I'm sure Kylie loves her dog. I was actually surprised when I saw a recent episode and 1 of the girls said *Kris hates animals. *Didn't they have a bunch of dogs?! *Not as surprised that Kim hates them though.* I think she's always too busy doing her own thing to want to take care of an animal.



I didn't know that.

That just about sums up everything... I never trust a person who doesn't like animals.


----------



## afsweet

bisousx said:


> I didn't know that.
> 
> That just about sums up everything... I never trust a person who doesn't like animals.


 
Yeah I found that out from watching a kardashian marathon lol. Kim was freaking out when Rob was playing fetch in the pool with the family dog because when the dog would jump into the pool, the water would splash her, ruin her makeup, and make her smell like a wet dog...


Obviously that was a long time ago (when Rob was out and about and Kim still looked like herself), but I doubt her non existent love of animals has changed.


----------



## Bambieee

bisousx said:


> I didn't know that.
> 
> 
> 
> That just about sums up everything... I never trust a person who doesn't like animals.




Hmmm why is that? Not liking animals has nothing do with someone as a human. I love cats but I don't see an issue with people who hate them or pets in general. To each his or her own.


----------



## berrydiva

stephc005 said:


> I never said I have more of a right to be there. That's why if store staff were to ask me to leave, I would. Not a problem at all. If I had allergies, I would steer clear of the allergen. I also think it's ridiculous that schools or planes can't serve peanuts because some people may have an allergy. If a peanut can kill you, stay clear of the peanut. Don't ban peanuts altogether. But, that's just my 2 cents. For the sake of staying on topic, I'm sure Kylie loves her dog. I was actually surprised when I saw a recent episode and 1 of the girls said Kris hates animals. Didn't they have a bunch of dogs?! Not as surprised that Kim hates them though. I think she's always too busy doing her own thing to want to take care of an animal.



Well part of the reason that peanuts got banned on planes wasn't because people with allergies didn't stay clear of the nuts but because it's an enclosed space where everyone shares the same air. There exist people who are so highly allergic to peanuts that the smell alone sets off an alergic reaction. Some people are the same with seafood to the point that they have to avoid going into seafood restaurants. 

It's banned in schools because children are not yet cognizant enough to understand the severity of that type of allergy, some don't know they're allergic yet and kitchen staff can be sloppy and add nuts/peanut butter to food.

In both cases, it's avoiding the liability of the lawsuit.


----------



## Wildflower22

Where are my fellow dog lovers? I take my golden everywhere she is allowed, but I am respectful, don't allow her to bother other people, and I especially keep her away from restaurants. But pet-friendly stores often want people to bring their pets! Y'all are all acting like people with dogs are so selfish bringing their dogs with them, but lots of stores want and enjoy when customers bring their dogs. 

And since it was brought up, my dog likes people better than other dogs, and loads of people like her better than other people. She will socialize with those people but we avoid any others who are not so dog-friendly.


----------



## WishList986

wildflower22 said:


> if kylie sees her dogs as an extension of her family, then it would be natural for her to take them out. If the dogs like it, even more reason to take them around. There's nothing selfish about it, especially if the dog enjoys it.



+1!!


----------



## WishList986

BPC said:


> Well, I for one am glad that NY passed a bill allowing dogs in the outdoor dining areas of restaurants.
> 
> It's still up to the establishment, but at least now, dog owners will have more options.



Your photo made me laugh so hard!!


----------



## WishList986

berrydiva said:


> If folks like dining with their dog so much, why don't they just put their plate on the floor next to the doggy bowl and have a nice meal together? But of course that sounds ridiculous....There exist pet friendly restaurants, which is a great option and people having allergies/phobias is a real thing. It's just such a self-centered mentality to bring dogs into restaurants/stores simply because one thinks socializing with the public is fun for their pet or because they like the idea of dining with their dog.



I feel like a lot of people go out and about with their pets, and then decide to eat. Dogs enjoy socialization, they often get treats and praise and tummy-rubs. Taking them out and about is not self-centered.


----------



## mcb100

My feeling is that people should be respectful. You know what kind of an animal you have. If it is highly untrained and is not fond of strangers, do not bring it around strangers in public places and stores.
  I feel like sometimes managers in retail stores (I haven't actually done this though.) are sometimes not fond of people who bring their dogs in to the store so I would not bring my dog in a regular store. However, I don't see any problem with people bringing their dogs in to Petsmart, Petco, Pet Valu, etc. that type of thing is welcomed in these places. I do not bring my small dog to restaurants but I can see some places where it might be appropriate. 


I picture NYC with a thousand people walking by (not sitting next to you, picture outdoor café type thing, you happen to be walking your dog & stop to have a soda for two minutes.)  an outdoor café, somewhere close to the sidewalk and definitely in an area where you can find a table kind of secluded from other people......now if I did bring my dog out and about in public I can see that as being okay, to sit at an outdoor café in an area where there are all free tables around you and just stop and sip a drink for a couple minutes if your small dog was there. So, I really think that it depends on a.) how well trained the dog is, b.) the environment/type of restaurant especially if it's pet friendly or not, c.) that you don't have a bunch of people tightly sitting next to you who might be allergic. Like I said, if it was me, I'd probably find an outdoor table that is far far away from the rest of the people....Just my two cents. When I think of what might be appropriate for that type of thing *some *outdoor cafés come to mind, and in NYC I think it is perfectly fine to walk your dog on the sidewalk with people walking by....dogs do need to be walked.


----------



## queen

stephc005 said:


> I may be in the minority here, but I don't think Kylie is doing anything wrong by bringing her dog shopping with her. If the store doesn't mind, customers who are bothered can choose to leave. I think as long as people try to be considerate, there's no problem. Meaning if your dog is a menace, poorly trained, or slobbery, be considerate of where you do and don't bring your dog.
> 
> 
> I'll totally admit I bring my small dog wherever I can. I'm more likely to be loyal and spend my money at establishments that welcome me and my pet. I never expect people to interact with my dog. I do not let her walk in crowded areas because I don't want anyone to step on or trip over her. I don't let her come in contact with items for sale. And honestly, I've never had anyone say something negative for me bringing my pet somewhere. More times than not, people will comment on how well behaved she is because she stays quiet and calm. For people who aren't interested, they just ignore her, which is fine with me. I've had stores insist that my husband let her walk around, but he prefers to carry her, especially anywhere high end. She's had belly rubs in Hermes. She even fell asleep there lol.
> 
> 
> Now if someone were to ask me to leave, I would (without kicking up a fuss), and I have. Happened at an outlet in New Orleans. Store staff didn't mind her, but the security asked us to leave.
> 
> 
> I'm glad to see Kylie with her dog. I thought maybe she got tired of it already.


I don't think there is anything that could convince you that pets are better off left at home.  How would you feel about someone bringing their gerbil, turtle, bird and any other pets that are kept in homes into a shopping or eating public arena?  It's the same thing.  I would never show my displeasure with someone carrying or leading an animal but it would make me creeped out.  I especially hate it when you put your pets butt in the basket where I normally rest my purse.  I am not happy with a cobbler who keeps his beloved dog in the shop and the dog has to sniff you when you go in.  Very inconsiderate of others.  I support pets and owners loving them but there is a time and place for everything and pets don't need to shop or eat where fellow shoppers or diners have to be around them.  They might be afraid, allergic or not want to be exposed to them for whatever reason.  It used to be illegal and is still most places.  Self centered pet parents don't need to force the owner to ask them to not bring them in.


----------



## berrydiva

WishList986 said:


> I feel like a lot of people go out and about with their pets, and then decide to eat. Dogs enjoy socialization, they often get treats and praise and tummy-rubs. Taking them out and about is not self-centered.



That's how you interpreted my comment? Perhaps you should give it another read.


----------



## dangerouscurves

These two are so boring we started talking about bringing pets in the shops [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> These two are so boring we started talking about bringing pets in the shops [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



The side discussions in all of the K threads are far more interesting and enjoyable than them.


----------



## BPC

queen said:


> I don't think there is anything that could convince you that pets are better off left at home.  How would you feel about someone bringing their gerbil, turtle, bird and any other pets that are kept in homes into a shopping or eating public arena?  It's the same thing.  I would never show my displeasure with someone carrying or leading an animal but it would make me creeped out.  I especially hate it when you put your pets butt in the basket where I normally rest my purse.  I am not happy with a cobbler who keeps his beloved dog in the shop and the dog has to sniff you when you go in.  Very inconsiderate of others.  I support pets and owners loving them but there is a time and place for everything and pets don't need to shop or eat where fellow shoppers or diners have to be around them.  They might be afraid, allergic or not want to be exposed to them for whatever reason.  It used to be illegal and is still most places.  Self centered pet parents don't need to force the owner to ask them to not bring them in.



No one forces an owner of an establishment to allow dogs.

They allow pets for one reason, and one reason only- it's good for their business.
And if it's not, they don't allow it. Pretty damn simple.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

It's all fun and games till a dog farts next to your table. 

Just sayin'.


----------



## berrydiva

FreeSpirit71 said:


> It's all fun and games till a dog farts next to your table.
> 
> Just sayin'.


----------



## Jayne1

dangerouscurves said:


> These two are so boring we started talking about bringing pets in the shops [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I love dogs but I can do without seeing them at stores and restaurants. No matter how much you love your pets, they don't belong everywhere.


----------



## br00kelynx

I love seeing dogs out
People are allergic to perfume and others seem to bathe in it. No one is fussing about the people with perfume allergies and their welfare.


----------



## usmcwifey

br00kelynx said:


> I love seeing dogs out
> People are allergic to perfume and others seem to bathe in it. No one is fussing about the people with perfume allergies and their welfare.




I think the allergies aside...a perfume has never bitten anyone has it? People have serious fear of dogs just like my coworker who refuses to leave her office and almost passes out when someone brings their dog to my work (another issue in itself) .... I absolutely love dogs and have one myself but there are legitimate reasons to have them kept out of certain places like restaurants and public shopping areas.


----------



## berrydiva

br00kelynx said:


> I love seeing dogs out
> People are allergic to perfume and others seem to bathe in it. No one is fussing about the people with perfume allergies and their welfare.



Perfume being compared to a dog.Think we've fully explored this topic at this point


----------



## br00kelynx

Allergies were the big excuse here.


----------



## michie

br00kelynx said:


> I love seeing dogs out
> People are allergic to perfume and others seem to bathe in it. No one is fussing about the people with perfume allergies and their welfare.



I don't like being around musty, smelly people. IDK anyone who does. I don't even have a problem with a dog in an establishment. I happen to like dogs. However, y'alls arguments seem to sway in a direction that sounds like you think dogs should have the same rights and free roam as humans.


----------



## br00kelynx

Idk where you got that from the simple thing I said. Maybe you're thinking of another poster?


----------



## michie

I didn't mean to quote you.


----------



## Wildflower22

If someone is so scared of a dog that they can't function normally, then the real issue is NOT the dog out in public but rather the person with such an extreme fear. That's a ridiculous reason to keep dogs home.


----------



## berrydiva

Wildflower22 said:


> If someone is so scared of a dog that they can't function normally, then the real issue is NOT the dog out in public but rather the person with such an extreme fear. That's a ridiculous reason to keep dogs home.




I don't think anyone here said dogs should be kept home...I think what folks are saying is that there are appropriate places to take them such a animal friendly eating establishments, outdoor cafes, pet friendly stores.


----------



## labelwhore04

I have no issues with dogs who are well behaved, but we all know that's not the case a lot of the time.


----------



## berrydiva

michie said:


> I don't like being around musty, smelly people. IDK anyone who does. I don't even have a problem with a dog in an establishment. I happen to like dogs. However, y'alls arguments seem to sway in a direction that sounds like you think dogs should have the same rights and free roam as humans.




They are humans to some. Lol


----------



## Encore Hermes

I was avoiding this but.......
Saturday I was met/greeted/blocked entering at the door of NM by this breed, a GS. he was pulling his owner wanting to get the H out of the store. Guy never apologized btw as his pup was bulldozing his way out via my crotch. 







Me, I love dogs and I rescue, volunteer, donate to help them but I don't take them to stores for a couple reasons one is the fear some people have. I respect that many have fear. 
 It would be nice if people who do take their dogs help police the ones who are being unobservant about their pups when they see it. Because if I say OMG your dog on the retractable almost tripped that old lady with the cane and you didn't notice (because you were eyeing handbags on sale)  I have gotten the stink eye.  And again, I'm a lover. 
It could make this world more store dog friendly.


----------



## Laila619

I didn't even know it was legal to take dogs into stores and restaurants, with the exception of service animals. I have never seen a dog in an indoor restaurant. That is gross to me. I just don't think people do that here. What the heck does the dog even do? Its not like it will sit patiently in a chair at the table.


----------



## michie

berrydiva said:


> They are humans to some. Lol



I know. I'm just trying to understand if your Sunday shopping buddy has 4 legs and you're not disabled or at PetCo, how is the person questioning it the rude and crazy one?


----------



## berrydiva

michie said:


> I know. I'm just trying to understand if your Sunday shopping buddy has 4 legs and you're not disabled or at PetCo, how is the person questioning it the rude and crazy one?


Gurllllll


----------



## queen

BPC said:


> No one forces an owner of an establishment to allow dogs.
> 
> They allow pets for one reason, and one reason only- it's good for their business.
> And if it's not, they don't allow it. Pretty damn simple.


Beg to differ.  In the case of the cobbler he does it because he wants his dog there.  People do many things for many reasons.  It is not that simple.


----------



## Swanky

Hey guys, let's get back to topic please


----------



## Jikena

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Hey guys, let's get back to topic please



Thaaaaaank youuuuuuuu.


----------



## whimsic

But the topic's boring, Swanky


----------



## Swanky

Then choose another thread


----------



## berrydiva

whimsic said:


> But the topic's boring, Swanky




Lol. Very true.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is frequently surrounded by her close-knit pals.

And Monday was no different for Kendall Jenner, who enjoyed a day out in Hollywood with her friends Travis 'Taco' Bennett, 21, and Tyler, The Creator, 24. 

Kendall, 20, herself looked exquisite as usual for the low-key outing in a long olive green vest with a fur scarf looped around her shoulders.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-Future-rap-group-members.html#ixzz3uPTzyqej


----------



## Sassys

Celebrity dermatologist insists Kylie Jenner and Kim Kardashian have both 'had their hips and butts done' as well as undergoing numerous surgeries on their faces
New York City-based dermatologist Dr. Tabasum Mir said in her professional opinion the half-sisters have had plenty of plastic surgery
Dr. Mir said she believes Kylie has had her 'hips and butt done' in addition to Botox, fillers, and peels
Kylie admitted to having lip injections earlier this year but has denied having any other cosmetic procedures
Dr. Mir claims Kim has had hip and butt implants, as well as an eyebrow lift
Kim has denied having plastic surgery for years


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...g-numerous-surgeries-faces.html#ixzz3uPWNlUEg


----------



## berrydiva

^this is the biggest 'duh'....quite obvious that Kylie, Kim and Khloe had work done.


----------



## pursegrl12

Sasha2012 said:


> She is frequently surrounded by her close-knit pals.
> 
> And Monday was no different for Kendall Jenner, who enjoyed a day out in Hollywood with her friends Travis 'Taco' Bennett, 21, and Tyler, The Creator, 24.
> 
> Kendall, 20, herself looked exquisite as usual for the low-key outing in a long olive green vest with a fur scarf looped around her shoulders.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-Future-rap-group-members.html#ixzz3uPTzyqej



man if that ain't the biggest group of loser hanger on's that i've seen, then I don't know what is!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner posted a picture of herself and sisters Kourtney and Khloe wearing matching waist trainers on Instagram on Monday evening.  

Giving an insight into the lengths the girls will go to in order to maintain their fabulous figures, the sisters were all sporting identical red numbers for the snap. 

18-year-old Kylie captioned the image with the words: 'Posted up with my babes getting our waists right with @premadonna87 @waistgangsociety get your cute little holiday trainer from whatsawaist.com.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-identical-waist-trainers.html#ixzz3uPYIqClo


----------



## knasarae

Why does Kylie always push her butt way back?  Does that make her waist look smaller or something?


----------



## Colieolie

Kourtney looks so so small in both size and height compared to her sisters. I didn't realize she was that petite.


----------



## kirsten

knasarae said:


> Why does Kylie always push her butt way back?  Does that make her waist look smaller or something?




It makes you look like you have thigh gap more than you really do.


----------



## berrydiva

These women have mental problems. The waist training thing with these sh*tty cheap trainers with plastic boning is just stupid, dangerous and highlights the fact that one has a host of insecurities. And, Kylie is too young to waist train...if you need that at 18, something is wrong.


----------



## knasarae

kirsten said:


> It makes you look like you have thigh gap more than you really do.


 
Oh ok.


----------



## Lounorada

Khloes face looks like it's melting.


----------



## Encore Hermes

How ever much they are paying Kourtney for the endorsement she doesn't think it is enough.


----------



## redney

I just can't stop laughing at that pic. They look like fools!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Their miserable faces are really selling that product...


----------



## afsweet

kylie looks worse with the waist trainer than without...


----------



## lanasyogamama

They honestly couldn't look more pathetic or miserable.  Are they self aware enough to be embarrassed?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The entire waist training trend is a joke. Almost none of the idiots who participate in this have any real knowledge about it. They think all they have to do is wear it for a few hrs and work out in it and voilà, instant results. 

Kylie arches her back like that because of the thigh gap and from the side it makes her look like she has more a$$ than she really does.


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> How ever much they are paying Kourtney for the endorsement she doesn't think it is enough.


----------



## redney

Lounorada said:


>


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


>



Damnit, you made me spit out my smoothie


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> The entire waist training trend is a joke. Almost none of the idiots who participate in this have any real knowledge about it. They think all they have to do is wear it for a few hrs and work out in it and voilà, instant results.
> 
> Kylie arches her back like that because of the thigh gap and from the side it makes her look like she has more a$$ than she really does.



I wonder how many hours a day they all practice in the mirror with their poses.


----------



## redney

Sassys said:


> I wonder how many hours a day they all practice in the mirror with their poses.



All of 'em. It's not like they have anything else to do.


----------



## Hobbsy

Encore Hermes said:


> How ever much they are paying Kourtney for the endorsement she doesn't think it is enough.



Lolol! True!


----------



## myown

knasarae said:


> Why does Kylie always push her butt way back?  Does that make her waist look smaller or something?



it makes the thighs look smaller


----------



## whimsic

knasarae said:


> Why does Kylie always push her butt way back?  Does that make her waist look smaller or something?


 
The ladies have answered that already, it looks like a dog's pose. 

Beyonce is guilty of that as well.


----------



## berrydiva

myown said:


> it makes the thighs look smaller




Girl She's not looking to make her thighs look smaller....instead she wants her hips look wider, butt to look bigger and invite men with a thigh gap. Lol.


----------



## stylemepretty

Encore Hermes said:


> How ever much they are paying Kourtney for the endorsement she doesn't think it is enough.



They look constipated.


----------



## Queenpixie

I think DM are pissed off of the kardashian..


as for kylie.. MY EYES!!!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-years-displays-smooth-skin-plumped-pout.html

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...utts-undergoing-numerous-surgeries-faces.html


----------



## Jayne1

Sasha2012 said:


> 18-year-old Kylie captioned the image with the words: 'Posted up with my babes getting our waists right with @premadonna87 @waistgangsociety get your cute little holiday trainer from whatsawaist.com.'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-identical-waist-trainers.html#ixzz3uPYIqClo



How much did they get paid for that one picture and stupid tweet. Probably a lot.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

pursegrl12 said:


> man if that ain't the biggest group of loser hanger on's that i've seen, then I don't know what is!!



They aren't losers at all. They are rappers with a huge following. They are just as famous as Kendall.

ETA: I wouldn't say they are hanger on's at all.


----------



## berrydiva

KrissieNO.5 said:


> They aren't losers at all. They are rappers with a huge following. They are just as famous as Kendall.
> 
> ETA: I wouldn't say they are hanger on's at all.



Ty the Creator hardly has a huge following but he does well for himself. I wouldn't say he's as famous as Kendall, he doesn't have a thread on tPF  Nah, but he's well known within that age group but he's not huge yet.


----------



## bag-princess

KrissieNO.5 said:


> They aren't losers at all. They are rappers with a huge following. They are just as famous as Kendall.
> 
> ETA: I wouldn't say they are hanger on's at all.




ITA with you!!  tyler is very successful in his own right!



berrydiva said:


> Ty the Creator hardly has a huge following but he does well for himself. *I wouldn't say he's as famous as Kendall, he doesn't have a thread on tPF*  Nah, but he's well known within that age group but he's not huge yet.





it is sad if someone measures success by that standard!   kendall wouldn't either if it wasn't for those sisters of hers!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## KrissieNO.5

berrydiva said:


> Ty the Creator hardly has a huge following but he does well for himself. I wouldn't say he's as famous as Kendall, he doesn't have a thread on tPF  Nah, but he's well known within that age group but he's not huge yet.



I am going to be 30 and have been into Odd Future and Tyler since Yonkers was released in 2011. So I am surely not in that age group at all. My sister is 23 and is also into OF. Frank Ocean, One of the best recent artists, came from OF. I guess if you are into hip hop then you know Tyler and his crew have built up names for themselves. Earl Sweatshirt is highly acclaimed as well. They are pretty famous considering the FX show "You're the Worst" has characters that parody them lol I agree that he doesn't have a TPF thread but fame for actually accomplishing something and infamy coming from family relations are two very separate things.



bag-princess said:


> ITA with you!!  tyler is very successful in his own right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is sad if someone measures success by that standard!   kendall wouldn't either if it wasn't for those sisters of hers!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Right!! Success coming up on your own is admirable. Kendall wouldn't even be on the worlds radar if it weren't for Kim and Instagram.


----------



## bag-princess

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I am going to be 30 and have been into Odd Future and Tyler since Yonkers was released in 2011. So I am surely not in that age group at all. My sister is 23 and is also into OF. Frank Ocean, One of the best recent artists, came from OF. I guess if you are into hip hop then you know Tyler and his crew have built up names for themselves. Earl Sweatshirt is highly acclaimed as well. They are pretty famous considering the FX show "You're the Worst" has characters that parody them lol I agree that he doesn't have a TPF thread *but fame for actually accomplishing something and infamy coming from family relations are two very separate things.*
> 
> 
> 
> Right!! Success coming up on your own is admirable. Kendall wouldn't even be on the worlds radar if it weren't for Kim and Instagram.






exactly!!!

my son is one of his biggest fans!  and i am always amazed and impressed by what he has done and continues to do.  on his own!

and yea kendall has a thread - but look at all the things said about her.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I remember Tyler from Odd Future with Frank Ocean. Like Berry said, he doesn't have a huge following but he does well for himself and has talent. He performed at Coachella earlier this year.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

bag-princess said:


> exactly!!!
> 
> my son is one of his biggest fans!  and i am always amazed and impressed by what he has done and continues to do.  on his own!
> 
> and yea kendall has a thread - but look at all the things said about her.



Very true!! He's very interesting as an artist. I think he is really cute as well. I LOVE Frank Ocean. I listen to him almost everyday and hope he comes back with new music soon!

Haha right! Things got so stagnant in here people were discussing pet and animal rights issues


----------



## CentralTimeZone

Queenpixie said:


> I think DM are pissed off of the kardashian..
> 
> 
> as for kylie.. MY EYES!!!
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-years-displays-smooth-skin-plumped-pout.html
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...utts-undergoing-numerous-surgeries-faces.html



OMG...what am I looking at?!?!? It's like a wax statue


----------



## berrydiva

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I am going to be 30 and have been into Odd Future and Tyler since Yonkers was released in 2011. So I am surely not in that age group at all. My sister is 23 and is also into OF. Frank Ocean, One of the best recent artists, came from OF. I guess if you are into hip hop then you know Tyler and his crew have built up names for themselves. Earl Sweatshirt is highly acclaimed as well. They are pretty famous considering the FX show "You're the Worst" has characters that parody them lol I agree that he doesn't have a TPF thread but fame for actually accomplishing something and infamy coming from family relations are two very separate things.


I know Ty the Creator and that sect because I'm hip hop...as in been around since the beginning...going to backyard BBQs and seeing Tribe walk in like it's no big deal, hanging on the corner with Onyx, going to a basement party asking Method Man to grab me a drink when he goes to the bar. Plus my SO is in the entertainment (specifically music) industry. But he's not huge for hip hop...it's not that big of a deal. He's big within his crowd but he's not huge, there's nothing wrong with that...he's growing and he has a very strong fan base.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I remember Tyler from Odd Future with Frank Ocean. Like Berry said, he doesn't have a huge following but he does well for himself and has talent. He performed at Coachella earlier this year.



In terms of general celebrity gossip he doesn't have a following but in his genre I think he does. Maybe it's just where I live, IDK. I know, So mad I missed it but I just can't with coachella. So many of my favorites were there this year and I just couldn't handle all of that madness lol


----------



## KrissieNO.5

berrydiva said:


> I know Ty the Creator and that sect because I'm hip hop...as in been around since the beginning...going to backyard BBQs and seeing Tribe walk in like it's no big deal, hanging on the corner with Onyx, going to a basement party asking Method Man to grab me a drink when he goes to the bar. Plus my SO is in the entertainment (specifically music) industry. But he's not huge...it's not that big of a deal. He's big within his crowd but he's not huge, there's nothing wrong with that...he's growing and he has a very strong fan base.



Tribe is dope! Congrats! I love Method Man as well. 

He does have a very strong fan base but back to the original poster, calling them losers and hanger on's is too much. They don't need the Kardashians or Jenners.


----------



## berrydiva

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Tribe is dope! Congrats! I love Method Man as well.
> 
> He does have a very strong fan base but back to the original poster, calling them losers and hanger on's is too much. They don't need the Kardashians or Jenners.


Congrats not necessary...I'm just old. 

I agree with that...if anything the Kardashians/Jenners are hangerons to these guys.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> congrats not necessary...i'm just old.
> 
> I agree with that...*if anything the kardashians/jenners are hangerons to these guys*.






this!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## KrissieNO.5

berrydiva said:


> Congrats not necessary...I'm just old.
> 
> I agree with that...if anything the Kardashians/Jenners are hangerons to these guys.



Haha I doubt it but then again at 30, I feel like a dinosaur when I am around anyone under the age of 25 

Totally. In a few years (here's hoping sooner) when the Kardashian/Jenners are in oblivion, they will still have careers and respect!


----------



## Humbugged

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I remember Tyler from Odd Future with Frank Ocean. Like Berry said, he doesn't have a huge following but he does well for himself and has talent. He performed at Coachella earlier this year.





Him and Kendall did a bit at Coachella with him calling her out as a joke that the dumbass kiddies then all thought was real .Tyler ,Earl and Taco also had their TV show for a few years (The Loiter Squad which was on Adult Swim)

Tyler has managed to get himself banned from entering the UK because of lyrics from years ago .He got accused of homophobia never mind his association with Frank and the fact that Travis' sister Syd tha Kyd is part of OF and is a lesbian


----------



## BPC

I can't get over how much she really does look like Michael Jackson. Scary.

The other two.. :giggles: .. just ridiculous.. :giggles:


----------



## whimsic

Did they photoshop Kourtney in this picture? She's literally half a Kylie.


----------



## pursegrl12

KrissieNO.5 said:


> They aren't losers at all. They are rappers with a huge following. They are just as famous as Kendall.
> 
> ETA: I wouldn't say they are hanger on's at all.





berrydiva said:


> Ty the Creator hardly has a huge following but he does well for himself. I wouldn't say he's as famous as Kendall, he doesn't have a thread on tPF  Nah, but he's well known within that age group but he's not huge yet.





bag-princess said:


> ITA with you!!  tyler is very successful in his own right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is sad if someone measures success by that standard!   kendall wouldn't either if it wasn't for those sisters of hers!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/





bag-princess said:


> exactly!!!
> 
> my son is one of his biggest fans!  and i am always amazed and impressed by what he has done and continues to do.  on his own!
> 
> and yea kendall has a thread - but look at all the things said about her.





berrydiva said:


> I know Ty the Creator and that sect because I'm hip hop...as in been around since the beginning...going to backyard BBQs and seeing Tribe walk in like it's no big deal, hanging on the corner with Onyx, going to a basement party asking Method Man to grab me a drink when he goes to the bar. Plus my SO is in the entertainment (specifically music) industry. But he's not huge for hip hop...it's not that big of a deal. He's big within his crowd but he's not huge, there's nothing wrong with that...he's growing and he has a very strong fan base.





KrissieNO.5 said:


> Haha I doubt it but then again at 30, I feel like a dinosaur when I am around anyone under the age of 25
> 
> Totally. In a few years (here's hoping sooner) when the Kardashian/Jenners are in oblivion, they will still have careers and respect!




no clue who those kiddos are. I must be really old.


----------



## pukasonqo

pursegrl12 said:


> no clue who those kiddos are. I must be really old.




if there is any konsolation, i am in the same spot
the daily fail must be running low on news, everyone and their grandma knows the kartrashian's bodies and faces are, mostly, man made; they din't need an expert to tell them what is already known!
kylie looks a lot like caitlyn in her before PS pics


----------



## Lounorada

Warning!






18 years old, seriously??? Only difference is the nose... :ninja: 






Tumblr


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Did they forget the cheque to the DM this month?


----------



## selnee

Encore Hermes said:


> How ever much they are paying Kourtney for the endorsement she doesn't think it is enough.


Kourtney looks like a bobble head in this pic. Lol


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> Warning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 years old, seriously??? Only difference is the nose... :ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblr



 I can no longer drink or eat while on this site. This is the second time this week you made me almost choke. I can't be dying while I am on vacation from work.


----------



## Tivo

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I remember Tyler from Odd Future with Frank Ocean. Like Berry said, he doesn't have a huge following but he does well for himself and has talent. He performed at Coachella earlier this year.


That kid is pyscho


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> I can no longer drink or eat while on this site. This is the second time this week you made me almost choke. I can't be dying while I am on vacation from work.


 

Apologies Sassys  I did put a warning on that last post, though


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Tivo said:


> That kid is pyscho



A little bit, lol. 

Personally, I've always preferred Frank.


----------



## pukasonqo

in the first pic she reminds me of michael jackson


----------



## FreeSpirit71

You know, I used to wonder what these girls will look like at 40, with all the PS. Now, I wonder what Kylie will look like at _*25*_.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> A little bit, lol.
> 
> Personally, I've always preferred Frank.



I LOVE Frank!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner looked beyond her years when she attended a beauty launch on Tuesday evening. 

The 18-year-old showed off super smooth skin and a plumped up pout as she arrived at a Nip + Fab party held at W Hollywood, where she was named brand ambassador.

Kylie highlighted her lips with a brown lipstick and lip liner, as a celebrity dermatologist insisted 'she has had numerous surgeries on her face.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-smooth-skin-plumped-pout.html#ixzz3uYDkdOmt


----------



## starsandbucks

Everything else aside, I love that black and white dress. And that other lady looks like she's going to fall out of her shoes! She must have had to shuffle-walk all night.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie Jenner looked beyond her years when she attended a beauty launch on Tuesday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> The 18-year-old showed off super smooth skin and a plumped up pout as she arrived at a Nip + Fab party held at W Hollywood, where she was named brand ambassador.
> 
> 
> 
> Kylie highlighted her lips with a brown lipstick and lip liner, as a celebrity dermatologist insisted 'she has had numerous surgeries on her face.'
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-smooth-skin-plumped-pout.html#ixzz3uYDkdOmt




With that face, I won't be buying any beauty product she's promoting. Hell naw!


----------



## bisousx

I would never buy a Kardashian hawked product either... but I do like Kylie's face. She is looking very pretty.


----------



## myown

Bella Hadid, Kylie Jenner & Lottie Moss - Little Sisters by Gordon von Steiner for Vogue January 2016 Issue.


source: tumblr​


----------



## eggpudding

The ugly sisters spread, then. But to be fair Kylie is a far better model than Kendall will ever be.


----------



## pinkfeet

bisousx said:


> I would never buy a Kardashian hawked product either... but I do like Kylie's face. She is looking very pretty.



Me either but with Nip I was using it before they hawked it and its actually a good product. Though I hate to buy anything the K's are connected with.


----------



## berrydiva

Sheesh. Kylie looks 30 at least.


----------



## Wildflower22

What is that in her face? Botox and fillers? I feel like she must have a butt load of both.


----------



## mcb100

Not sure if this has been posted here yet or not: http://www.cosmopolitan.com/style-beauty/fashion/news/a50910/models-on-social-media/


*You Won't Believe How Much Kendall Jenner and Gigi Hadid Make for a Single Post on Social Media*

*Tweeting all the way to the bank.




If you're one of Kendall Jenner's 65 million social media followers, you're helping her make a lot of money. Six figures per post, to be exact. Frank Spadafora, a former casting director and the founder and CEO of an app that ranks the power of models called D'Marie Archive, told CR Fashion Book that "the three most highly ranked supers on social  Kendall Jenner, Cara Delevigne, and Gigi Hadid, in descending order  'are currently valued between $125,000 and $300,000 for a single post across their portfolio.'" Even models who don't have tens of millions of followers are taking home a nice chunk of change for each sponsored post on social media. "The next tier  very familiar faces like Karlie Kloss, Behati Prinsloo, and Miranda Kerr  can command between $25,000 to $50,000 for a single post across Facebook, Twitter, and Instagram," Spadafora adds. 
Social media presence and how many followers a particular model has is crucial when it comes to how likely a model is to be hired. Jennifer Powell of Next Models told CR Fashion Book, "For sure, casting directors will ask for models with over 'X' amount of followers, and then will ask for the specs of the talent after that."
Of course, this doesn't mean everything they post is paid for. They could also be posting images plugging a certain brand for free simply because they like the photo or the product. But what's interesting is that models with huge followings can sometimes earn more off a single post on social media than their daily rate as a working model.
It's a crazy, crazy world. 
Get non-boring fashion and beauty news directly in your feed. Follow Facebook.com/CosmoBeauty.


*


----------



## Lounorada

dangerouscurves said:


> With that face, I won't be buying any beauty product she's promoting. Hell naw!


----------



## BPC

^^ I think those numbers are very exaggerated.


----------



## bisousx

BPC said:


> ^^ I think those numbers are very exaggerated.



They are not.

I have lots of friends who are "Instafamous", who have less than 1 million followers but can charge $10k per post. So based on those figures and what I've heard in the industry, it is possible.


----------



## BPC

I still don't believe they're making anywhere near that amount. Up to 300k for a post by Kendall? 
.. I would need to see proof to believe it.


----------



## Longchamp

A Lebron James product tweet is worth just under 150k and he has only 25m followers.


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/1...nsored-tweets-232-million-followers-cost-140k

LeBron James-sponsored tweets valued at $140K, or $1K per character


----------



## LemonDrop

Can anyone ID this dress?


----------



## LemonDrop

Sorry. I didn't realize there was a whole Can you ID forum and I can't delete this now. But if you happen to know, I appreciate.


----------



## myown

LemonDrop said:


> Sorry. I didn't realize there was a whole Can you ID forum and I can't delete this now. But if you happen to know, I appreciate.



would you give me the link?


----------



## White Orchid

myown said:


> would you give me the link?



http://forum.purseblog.com/can-you-i-d-/


----------



## Lounorada

LemonDrop said:


> Can anyone ID this dress?



The Line by K
http://www.thelinebyk.com/products/gaby-dress-pink


----------



## Nathalya

She forgot to tan her hands


----------



## guccimamma

bisousx said:


> They are not.
> 
> I have lots of friends who are "Instafamous", who have less than 1 million followers but can charge $10k per post. So based on those figures and what I've heard in the industry, it is possible.



damn. life isn't fair.


----------



## AEGIS

yea i cn see it. that's why a lot of fashion bloggers by followers


----------



## jp23

myown said:


> Bella Hadid, Kylie Jenner & Lottie Moss - Little Sisters by Gordon von Steiner for Vogue January 2016 Issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: tumblr​




Total side note I met Gordon the other day he was the sweetest guy! So supportive of other artists!


----------



## ChanelMommy

bisousx said:


> They are not.
> 
> I have lots of friends who are "Instafamous", who have less than 1 million followers but can charge $10k per post. So based on those figures and what I've heard in the industry, it is possible.



Before this thread, I didn't even know this was a thing. To get paid for posting on Instagram. I have a lot to learn


----------



## ChanelMommy

guccimamma said:


> damn. life isn't fair.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm very interested in seeing where these YouTube and Instagram stars go. There are a lot of young people making a good bit of money, but what are they going to do when they get older? Kids aren't going to want to watch middle aged vloggers there will be a new crop of young vloggers that replaces them. That's already happening to the original crop of beauty vloggers on YouTube. What are they all going to do when they're middle aged and their only career has been YouTube or Instagram? Some of them may successfully transition into related industries but I feel like a lot of them are going to be down on their luck by 40 with no way to support themselves particularly not in the way they've become accustomed to for the rest of their lives.


----------



## bunnyr

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I'm very interested in seeing where these YouTube and Instagram stars go. There are a lot of young people making a good bit of money, but what are they going to do when they get older? Kids aren't going to want to watch middle aged vloggers there will be a new crop of young vloggers that replaces them. That's already happening to the original crop of beauty vloggers on YouTube. What are they all going to do when they're middle aged and their only career has been YouTube or Instagram? Some of them may successfully transition into related industries but I feel like a lot of them are going to be down on their luck by 40 with no way to support themselves particularly not in the way they've become accustomed to for the rest of their lives.




That's the same thing happening to many quick to get famous child stars. They get used to the fancy lifestyle (at least compared to their otherwise normal peers) and "ruin" their life if they take a wrong path. It's sad.


----------



## AEGIS

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I'm very interested in seeing where these YouTube and Instagram stars go. There are a lot of young people making a good bit of money, but what are they going to do when they get older? Kids aren't going to want to watch middle aged vloggers there will be a new crop of young vloggers that replaces them. That's already happening to the original crop of beauty vloggers on YouTube. What are they all going to do when they're middle aged and their only career has been YouTube or Instagram? Some of them may successfully transition into related industries but I feel like a lot of them are going to be down on their luck by 40 with no way to support themselves particularly not in the way they've become accustomed to for the rest of their lives.



Oh absolutely.   There's always someone newer and hotter. If they're smart they'll move into marketing roles but unfortunately many of them are not.


----------



## coconutsboston

Lounorada said:


> Warning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 years old, seriously??? Only difference is the nose... :ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblr


OH. My. Gosh.


----------



## labelwhore04

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I'm very interested in seeing where these YouTube and Instagram stars go. There are a lot of young people making a good bit of money, but what are they going to do when they get older? Kids aren't going to want to watch middle aged vloggers there will be a new crop of young vloggers that replaces them. That's already happening to the original crop of beauty vloggers on YouTube. What are they all going to do when they're middle aged and their only career has been YouTube or Instagram? Some of them may successfully transition into related industries but I feel like a lot of them are going to be down on their luck by 40 with no way to support themselves particularly not in the way they've become accustomed to for the rest of their lives.



I wonder about this all the time. What are these beauty gurus gonna do when they're in their 40's, 50's, 60's, etc? Nobody wants to watch a 60 year old beauty guru. Youtube is a young persons game, and many of these girls don't have college degrees or have ever worked at a regular job. So its not like they can just transition to a normal life. It'll be really interesting to see where they go


----------



## sparkle7

labelwhore04 said:


> I wonder about this all the time. What are these beauty gurus gonna do when they're in their 40's, 50's, 60's, etc? Nobody wants to watch a 60 year old beauty guru. Youtube is a young persons game, and many of these girls don't have college degrees or have ever worked at a regular job. So its not like they can just transition to a normal life. It'll be really interesting to see where they go




My cousin is a mom in her 40's and she follows some other mom bloggers in  the same age group. I think there is a market for everyone. It may not be as profitable as the younger bloggers but you still can make a profit.  Some of my coworkers in their late 50's and 60's  have become very tech savy  and also are on Facebook, Youtube etc.


----------



## Sasha2012

No point in having a super-toned stomach if you're not going to show it off.

Kylie Jenner stepped out in a midriff-baring crop top on Saturday right after a workout session with Kourtney Kardashian.

The 18-year-old shared a shot of her self and her big sis doing some side planks to her Instagram account.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rcise-session-lunch-friend.html#ixzz3ustTB8m9


----------



## Pursejoy9

labelwhore04 said:


> I wonder about this all the time. What are these beauty gurus gonna do when they're in their 40's, 50's, 60's, etc? Nobody wants to watch a 60 year old beauty guru. Youtube is a young persons game, and many of these girls don't have college degrees or have ever worked at a regular job. So its not like they can just transition to a normal life. It'll be really interesting to see where they go


Well, it is kimd of presumptuous to assume that no is interested in older women and beauty. why doesnt someone want to see a 60 year old and beauty videos? Isn't there a group of older women who don't want to watch 20 year olds? Every older woman I have ever seen has an Iphone, is online, etc. they are more than capable of loading a youtube video. Anyway, all these paid posts prove you should never believe anything anyone recommends or shills on social media because they are being paid to say it.


----------



## labelwhore04

Pursejoy9 said:


> Well, it is kimd of presumptuous to assume that no is interested in older women and beauty. why doesnt someone want to see a 60 year old and beauty videos? Isn't there a group of older women who don't want to watch 20 year olds? Every older woman I have ever seen has an Iphone, is online, etc. they are more than capable of loading a youtube video. Anyway, all these paid posts prove you should never believe anything anyone recommends or shills on social media because they are being paid to say it.



Sorry what i said came out kinda rude. I didn't mean that older women can't be into beauty and fashion, it's just that the type of content that is popular with these young gurus is pretty juvenile, and i don't know if you can get away with that type of stuff when you're older. I can't see myself watching some of these dumb videos when i'm like 50. But again like the other poster said, these young youtube stars can transition to different(more mature) content as they age(such as mommy vlogs, etc) but would they be as popular as they are now? I doubt it. Like look at JennaMarbles for instance, i think she's great and funny, and she has a HUGE following on her channel, but she only gets away with what she does because she's still young. When she's 50 and still doing the same stuff, it just won't have the same effect. 

The thing with these youtube stars is that the older they get, the less younger viewers they'll attract, but their longtime viewers that are getting older with them won't be interested in them anymore unless they change their content to fit the viewers interests. It's just the reality that a young person isn't really interested in watching a 50 year old, the same way an older woman doesn't want to watch a 20 year old. But you can't be an aging beauty guru that is still trying to appeal to 20 year olds. You have to change your content to serve the demographic that's interested in you, just like how teen artists(justin bieber, britney, etc) have to grow and mature as a musician to keep their fanbase.


----------



## bisousx

guccimamma said:


> damn. life isn't fair.



Some of these bloggers and insta celebs got lucky, and others had to actually work really hard to become "famous". 

One of my friends wanted to become famous since the day I met her a decade ago. It was all she talked about, and she did everything she could for nearly 10 years to reach her goal, despite almost everyone clowning on her. And she had the vision way back before the days of IG. So now that she's successful, I'm super happy for her.


----------



## bisousx

labelwhore04 said:


> I wonder about this all the time. What are these beauty gurus gonna do when they're in their 40's, 50's, 60's, etc? Nobody wants to watch a 60 year old beauty guru. Youtube is a young persons game, and many of these girls don't have college degrees or have ever worked at a regular job. So its not like they can just transition to a normal life. It'll be really interesting to see where they go



If their fans are loyal, they will stick with the "star" and want to follow their journey as they themselves grow. Social media is a voyeuristic game.


----------



## bisousx

AEGIS said:


> yea i cn see it. that's why a lot of fashion bloggers by followers



Yea you can buy followers but the companies who are interested in paying for promotion will be watching the fanbase loyalty.

Ie, I'm going to give you a coupon code to share with your fans. MARY20 for example. Pick out which outfits you want from our collection, we'll send it to you to wear and post it. Based on how many buy from your code.. That's companies use to negotiate when these IG peeps ask for a certain rate.


----------



## starsandbucks

There really is a niche to fill for older beauty gurus on YT. I follow a few and, honestly, they leave a lot to be desired. Except for Lisa Eldridge so many of them are kinda frumpy or specifically NOT addressing the issues of women who are 40+ (which I would love to watch! Not just another haul video!). I WISH there were cooler, hipper older beauty gurus to follow for me to follow (I'm 41) and if the girls of today are smart they'll be able to stay relevant as they get older if they keep their content fresh. On a lot of beauty boards the question constantly comes up asking who are the older beauty gurus to follow.


----------



## chloebagfreak

starsandbucks said:


> There really is a niche to fill for older beauty gurus on YT. I follow a few and, honestly, they leave a lot to be desired. Except for Lisa Eldridge so many of them are kinda frumpy or specifically NOT addressing the issues of women who are 40+ (which I would love to watch! Not just another haul video!). I WISH there were cooler, hipper older beauty gurus to follow for me to follow (I'm 41) and if the girls of today are smart they'll be able to stay relevant as they get older if they keep their content fresh. On a lot of beauty boards the question constantly comes up asking who are the older beauty gurus to follow.


Ok, I guess I will volunteer to do one
I will do skin care and menopause... And of course how to care for aging handbags


----------



## myown

labelwhore04 said:


> I wonder about this all the time. What are these beauty gurus gonna do when they're in their 40's, 50's, 60's, etc? Nobody wants to watch a 60 year old beauty guru. Youtube is a young persons game, and many of these girls don't have college degrees or have ever worked at a regular job. So its not like they can just transition to a normal life. It'll be really interesting to see where they go



would´t it be very cute if a 60+ year old nana had a beauty blog?


----------



## starsandbucks

chloebagfreak said:


> Ok, I guess I will volunteer to do one
> I will do skin care and menopause... And of course how to care for aging handbags


Heheehe...I have actually tossed around the idea of starting a channel. I just started my beauty IG account back up again but YouTube is a whole different beast. There's this pressure to spend, spend, spend and always have latest, newest palette or foundation or contour kit. And I'm sure it gets used a handful of times and then collects dust. It would be interesting to see someone spend thoughtfully with an eye toward long-term use. AND do good fan giveaways. And then there is a viciousness of the audience. Places like GuruGossip or YouTalkTrash...I don't think I could handle it!


----------



## kymmie

I completely agree!  I am also 41.  Any suggestions on even mediocre beauty gurus?






starsandbucks said:


> There really is a niche to fill for older beauty gurus on YT. I follow a few and, honestly, they leave a lot to be desired. Except for Lisa Eldridge so many of them are kinda frumpy or specifically NOT addressing the issues of women who are 40+ (which I would love to watch! Not just another haul video!). I WISH there were cooler, hipper older beauty gurus to follow for me to follow (I'm 41) and if the girls of today are smart they'll be able to stay relevant as they get older if they keep their content fresh. On a lot of beauty boards the question constantly comes up asking who are the older beauty gurus to follow.


----------



## lizmil

chloebagfreak said:


> Ok, I guess I will volunteer to do one
> I will do skin care and menopause... And of course how to care for aging handbags



How to care for aging handbags, now yer talkin'


----------



## myown

kymmie said:


> I completely agree!  I am also 41.  Any suggestions on even mediocre beauty gurus?



is that you on in your icon? I would have never guessed your 41!


----------



## kymmie

Yes, thank you very much! That is, unless you thought I was OLDER!






myown said:


> is that you on in your icon? I would have never guessed your 41!


----------



## myown

kymmie said:


> Yes, thank you very much! That is, unless you thought I was OLDER!



hahaha  No I thought you were around 30/35


----------



## twinkle.tink

kymmie said:


> I completely agree!  I am also 41.  Any suggestions on even mediocre beauty gurus?



You! You are fabulous, fun and full of personality!

You are a beauty guru...nothing mediocre.

Seriously, I think you would be fabulous...and you could recruit B to help in a few years for the young perspective.



myown said:


> hahaha  No I thought you were around 30/35



Told you


----------



## kymmie

I feel the very same way about, YOU!  You are a LIFESTYLE GURU already.  Beautiful, energetic, tasteful, health advocate, amazing!




twinkle.tink said:


> You! You are fabulous, fun and full of personality!
> 
> 
> 
> You are a beauty guru...nothing mediocre.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I think you would be fabulous...and you could recruit B to help in a few years for the young perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Told you


----------



## NY_Mami

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> The entire waist training trend is a joke. Almost none of the idiots who participate in this have any real knowledge about it. They think all they have to do is wear it for a few hrs and work out in it and voilà, instant results.
> 
> Kylie arches her back like that because of the thigh gap and from the side it makes her look like she has more a$$ than she really does.



I honestly don't know why she does that instead of making her butt look big it makes her look like she has a FUPA...


----------



## lovemysavior

myown said:


> would´t it be very cute if a 60+ year old nana had a beauty blog?



I'm almost 40 and I love fashion and beauty blogging. I would probably be that 60 year blogger...hahaha....


----------



## Lodpah

You are correct tho, by the time they are at that age their faces will be all jacked up with plastic surgery but there are other mature women who will be able to do it.


----------



## jula

Kris' Christmas Eve party on Thursday (December 24). justjared


----------



## Sasha2012

They've been through a turbulent few weeks amid reports they've been on and off again on numerous occasions. 

But Kylie Jenner, 18, and her beau Tyga, 26, used the festive period to prove they are most certainly on as they puckered up for a smooch at Kris Jenner's annual Christmas Eve extravaganza.

Planting a huge kiss on her man, the teen reality star looked happier than ever as she pouted away in a fun behind-the-scenes Instagram snap. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...enner-s-Christmas-Eve-bash.html#ixzz3vM5Em8cq


----------



## lizmil

Oh he is so gross!


----------



## stylemepretty

Her lips... :weird:


----------



## Tak1234

Love them both


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner shared a photo of a very large diamond engagement ring on Christmas day.

The 18-year-old wore the bling on her right hand as she held onto the steering wheel of her Range Rover.

There was no caption but the Keeping Up With The Kardashians star did have an image of a Santa's face.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Kris-bash-wears-WRONG-hand.html#ixzz3vO3tioU5


----------



## Encore Hermes

Why are they saying it is an engagement ring when she doesn't wear it on her left hand.


----------



## Jayne1

Where are the discarded family diamonds?  Kris, Kim's and Kloe's? One of them recut into this, so she didn't have to pay a fortune.


----------



## pukasonqo

isn't the catch of the century broke?
maybe she bought it for herself, post a pic so people start speculating so she can feel she is talk about...like i did just now!


----------



## White Orchid

Whatever that ring is, it's kinda fugly.  Doesn't even look real to me, but that could be that it's poorly photographed, I don't know.  Still, I think it's fake.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I'd say it's a bit much for such a young person, but who am I talking about here??? However, at some point the stone is big just to be big, without any genuine appreciation for either the value of the gem or - more importantly - what it represents. I find this kind of...pathetic.


----------



## needloub

Her lips do not look good...


----------



## vink

Maybe it's just A Christmas present. It's on the right hand. She put Santa on the caption. 

I think her lips just get bigger and bigger. It's too much now.  she is a pretty girl, but not with that big lips.


----------



## CeeJay

White Orchid said:


> Whatever that ring is, it's kinda fugly.  Doesn't even look real to me, but that could be that it's poorly photographed, I don't know.  Still, I think it's fake.



AMEN .. remember when Lilly (Shah's of Sunset) was posting her big-a@@ "diamond" .. fake as her!  There are some pretty good fake diamonds out there (high-quality CZs and Moissanite) .. this looks like a 6-7 ct stone which would cost a LOT of $$$ if real and we know how much this family is "real" .. NOT!


----------



## ByeKitty

Encore Hermes said:


> Why are they saying it is an engagement ring when she doesn't wear it on her left hand.



Maybe they're protestant?


----------



## AEGIS

ByeKitty said:


> Maybe they're protestant?



?


----------



## kirsten

Maybe she is pulling a Kimbo and bought her engagement ring for herself in advance. One day someone will propose to her using that ring and we are all supposed to forget we ever saw it before.


----------



## ByeKitty

AEGIS said:


> ?



I thought religious background has a lot to do with on which finger you wear your wedding ring?


----------



## AEGIS

ByeKitty said:


> I thought religious background has a lot to do with on which finger you wear your wedding ring?



oh i didn't know that


----------



## YSoLovely

ByeKitty said:


> I thought religious background has a lot to do with on which finger you wear your wedding ring?



Is it religious or cultural? I just know that in Germany you wear your engagement ring on your left hand and your wedding band/ring on your right.

Perfect opportunity to get two stunning rocks


----------



## mrsinsyder

White Orchid said:


> Whatever that ring is, it's kinda fugly.  Doesn't even look real to me, but that could be that it's poorly photographed, I don't know.  Still, I think it's fake.


I 100% agree; there's no way she's spending that amount of dough for a right-hand diamond of that size (without it being subsidized like all of Kim's rings are).


----------



## qudz104

White Orchid said:


> Whatever that ring is, it's kinda fugly.  Doesn't even look real to me, but that could be that it's poorly photographed, I don't know.  Still, I think it's fake.




I feel like it could be a fake too just to drum up conversation again.


----------



## JessicaKate89

kirsten said:


> Maybe she is pulling a Kimbo and bought her engagement ring for herself in advance. One day someone will propose to her using that ring and we are all supposed to forget we ever saw it before.




Kim bought the engagement ring Kanye gave her?


----------



## redney

JessicaKate89 said:


> Kim bought the engagement ring Kanye gave her?



Thought PMK bought it.


----------



## kirsten

JessicaKate89 said:


> Kim bought the engagement ring Kanye gave her?




The one Kris Humphreys gave her.


----------



## clydekiwi

I heard on the radio that kendall and drake may be an item. Lol


----------



## berrydiva

clydekiwi said:


> I heard on the radio that kendall and drake may be an item. Lol




Kendall is soooooo far from Drake's type and homeboy has a definite type.


----------



## knasarae

berrydiva said:


> Kendall is soooooo far from Drake's type and homeboy has a definite type.






> Yeah, so thick that everybody else in the room is so uncomfortable.
> A$$ on Houston Texas, but the face look just like Claire Huxtable, OH!"




No, Kendall is not his type.


----------



## usmcwifey

berrydiva said:


> Kendall is soooooo far from Drake's type and homeboy has a definite type.




Maybe he needs the exposure? Lol


----------



## berrydiva

usmcwifey said:


> Maybe he needs the exposure? Lol



They wish Drake needed them...lol


----------



## AEGIS

usmcwifey said:


> Maybe he needs the exposure? Lol



Drake? No.  If he dates Kendall I would be very surprised. Like many Kardashians, he has a type.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> They wish Drake needed them...lol





Even Kris isn't that delusional to believe that fairy tale!!


----------



## saira1214

AEGIS said:


> Drake? No.  If he dates Kendall I would be very surprised. Like many Kardashians, he has a type.




I'm curious. What's his type?


----------



## AEGIS

saira1214 said:


> I'm curious. What's his type?



.... like Nicki Minaj or Amber Rose types.


----------



## berrydiva

saira1214 said:


> I'm curious. What's his type?




He likes his girls BBW and generally not so pale.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

http://www.fishwrapper.com/post/201...haustion-modeling-tired-pictures-photos-pics/

These people can't even let Rob have the spotlight for more than a day


----------



## bag-princess

Glitterandstuds said:


> http://www.fishwrapper.com/post/201...haustion-modeling-tired-pictures-photos-pics/
> 
> These people can't even let Rob have the spotlight for more than a day






for real!!  and i love this quote - 


"Damn, if us "regular folk" were hospitalized every time we were  exhausted, the clinics would be full of out of work folks being all damn  tired all the time.  

​


----------



## Lounorada

Glitterandstuds said:


> http://www.fishwrapper.com/post/201...haustion-modeling-tired-pictures-photos-pics/
> 
> These people can't even let Rob have the spotlight for more than a day


 
Oh Kendull, STFU and take a damn seat  
My guess is:
-The K/J's idea of exhaustion = a little bit tired.
-Spent time in hospital = checked into a spa and had every treatment on the menu.

She hasn't a clue what 'working hard' means, these people and their piddly-a$$ problems...


----------



## Encore Hermes

Dare I suggest that when she checked into the [Del] spa[/del] hospital she had a little more work done


----------



## Lola69

Maybe she starves herself?


----------



## Jayne1

saira1214 said:


> I'm curious. What's his type?



Drake once was interviewed and asked about his preferences in women&#8230; he said  Nicki Minaj was his ideal woman, when she's without all the hoopla, makeup, fake lashes and stuff.  But rather, natural and dressed down, in sweats, at home.


----------



## DesigningStyle

berrydiva said:


> He likes his girls BBW and generally not so pale.



What is BBW?


----------



## StopHammertime

Encore Hermes said:


> Dare I suggest that when she checked into the [Del] spa[/del] hospital she had a little more work done
> 
> media2.fishwrapper.com/2015/12/30/0923-fish-kendall-1.png




Wow, I am usually defensive of Kendall, but this looks like her nose is smaller and lips are bigger. Awkwarddddd.


----------



## berrydiva

DesigningStyle said:


> What is BBW?



I was quoting one if his lyrics but it means Big Beautiful Women....but not as in overweight but with a little weight and shaped like Nicky, Serena, Amber as others have said. Watch one of his videos and you'll see his type.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Encore Hermes said:


> Dare I suggest that when she checked into the [Del] spa[/del] hospital she had a little more work done
> media2.fishwrapper.com/2015/12/30/0923-fish-kendall-1.png


Today::

In 2015, a day didn't go by without talking about Kendall Jenner. Her modeling career skyrocketed this year, earning her Model of the Yearworthy honors from the industry and ongoing social media love from fans. She admits, however, that scoring gig after gig took a toll on her, so much so that she spent time in a hospital recently. 

*"I just got so tired from work and life and everything that it freaked me out at the end of this year," she revealed on her website and app. "I actually had to go to the hospital because I was so exhaustedit was definitely a wake up call that I needed to take better care of myself."*

"I guess my resolution would be to chill out more and have the ability to be a little more spontaneous," she continued. "I want to enjoy being home a little bit more. No matter what, 2016 is going to be the best yet. I can feel it!"

Kendall also said another New Year's resolution of hers (albeit "not legit at all, lol") was to "find a boyfriend," so let's see if romance is in the cards to uplift her upcoming year.

http://www.elle.com/culture/celebrities/news/a32922/kendall-jenner-hospitalized/


----------



## VickyB

Not sure where to put this so dumping it here: Enough with the gum!!! Beyond tacky. Does this family have a gum sponsor?


----------



## VickyB

BIG LOL!!!  Watching an episode.....

Klylie was doing her &#8220;best&#8221; to explain to Bruce & Kris why she wanted to be home skooled - pulled out of skool often for "work" that when in skool she didn't know what was going on.

Kylie: I want to do good really bad on the science test. 

No words.


----------



## whimsic

Encore Hermes said:


> Dare I suggest that when she checked into the [Del] spa[/del] hospital she had a little more work done
> media2.fishwrapper.com/2015/12/30/0923-fish-kendall-1.png



Way too much botox.


----------



## berrydiva

VickyB said:


> BIG LOL!!!  Watching an episode.....
> 
> Klylie was doing her best to explain to Bruce & Kris why she wanted to be home skooled - pulled out of skool often for "work" that when in skool she didn't know what was going on.
> 
> Kylie: I want to do good really bad on the science test.
> 
> No words.




Yet you continue to watch. Lol.


----------



## AEGIS

celebrities are always hospitalized for exhaustion. i know ppl who work their fingers to the bone and this never seems to happen to them. is this a celebrity disease?


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> celebrities are always hospitalized for exhaustion. i know ppl who work their fingers to the bone and this never seems to happen to them. is this a celebrity disease?



I'm going to start using it in the new year.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Exhaustion usually seems to mean drinking or drugs. Kendall doesn't seem to party that much like when Rihanna gets hospitalized with exhaustion, but maybe she's a quiet Coke head like a lot of models.


----------



## bisousx

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Exhaustion usually seems to mean drinking or drugs. Kendall doesn't seem to party that much like when Rihanna gets hospitalized with exhaustion, but maybe she's a quiet Coke head like a lot of models.



Yes


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I'm going to start using it in the new year.


----------



## Encore Hermes

thank god she travels first class, is driven to location,  has a glam squad for hair and makeup, assistants, managers to pay the bills or poor thing she wouldnt survive. She should get a stand in for red carpets and a ghost writer for books  wait.......


----------



## V0N1B2

Encore Hermes said:


> thank god she travels first class, is driven to location,  has a glam squad for hair and makeup, assistants, managers to pay the bills or poor thing she wouldnt survive. She should get a stand in for red carpets and a ghost writer for books  wait.......


Right? Right? 
Do you peasants not realize how utterly exhausting all of this is? 
Shopping with your friends, lunching at The Nice Guy, getting papped at the airport, picnics in the middle of a Paris park, all that walking in the trails near her house - just remembering right foot, left foot, right foot, left foot (take note Penny), taking selfies... It's an endless list of super tiring stuff, y'all.  Especially the selfies, amiright? Do you know how many different angles you have to take before you get one that's good? A lot! Plus, your arm gets really really tired. That could even manifest into repetitive strain injury and might need a brace or something later on when she's old (like 30). Let's not even talk about Christmas shopping. You have to pick out stuff. Those are decisions that require tons of effort.  That can be really taxing on a young girl like that. Having to come up with answers to the really tough questions people ask? Like 'what's your beauty regimen'. And all the smiling and stuff? That makes you really tired.
I mean, I think I saw a photo of her once filling up her car with gas. By herself! Ugh, you guys will just never get it.


----------



## redney

V0N1B2 said:


> just remembering right foot, left foot, right foot, left foot *(take note Penny)*



you slay! :roflmao: 



> taking selfies... It's an endless list of super tiring stuff, y'all.  Especially the selfies, amiright? Do you know how many different angles you have to take before you get one that's good? A lot! Plus, your arm gets really really tired.



don't forget all the filters and Photoshop they need to do on the selfies before posting. I mean, how exhausting.


----------



## dangerouscurves

V0N1B2 said:


> Right? Right?
> 
> Do you peasants not realize how utterly exhausting all of this is?
> 
> Shopping with your friends, lunching at The Nice Guy, getting papped at the airport, picnics in the middle of a Paris park, all that walking in the trails near her house - just remembering right foot, left foot, right foot, left foot (take note Penny), taking selfies... It's an endless list of super tiring stuff, y'all.  Especially the selfies, amiright? Do you know how many different angles you have to take before you get one that's good? A lot! Plus, your arm gets really really tired. That could even manifest into repetitive strain injury and might need a brace or something later on when she's old (like 30). Let's not even talk about Christmas shopping. You have to pick out stuff. Those are decisions that require tons of effort.  That can be really taxing on a young girl like that. Having to come up with answers to the really tough questions people ask? Like 'what's your beauty regimen'. And all the smiling and stuff? That makes you really tired.
> 
> I mean, I think I saw a photo of her once filling up her car with gas. By herself! Ugh, you guys will just never get it.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

On another note, if she was a struggling real model, it could be exhausting, all the go-sees, auditions, fittings, traveling all over the world, etc, and what would the agent say? 'Deal with it. Ain't nobody got time for exhaustion'.


----------



## Lounorada

V0N1B2 said:


> Right? Right?
> Do you peasants not realize how utterly exhausting all of this is?
> Shopping with your friends, lunching at The Nice Guy, getting papped at the airport, picnics in the middle of a Paris park, all that walking in the trails near her house - just remembering right foot, left foot, right foot, left foot (take note Penny), taking selfies... It's an endless list of super tiring stuff, y'all.  Especially the selfies, amiright? Do you know how many different angles you have to take before you get one that's good? A lot! Plus, your arm gets really really tired. That could even manifest into repetitive strain injury and might need a brace or something later on when she's old (like 30). Let's not even talk about Christmas shopping. You have to pick out stuff. Those are decisions that require tons of effort.  That can be really taxing on a young girl like that. Having to come up with answers to the really tough questions people ask? Like 'what's your beauty regimen'. And all the smiling and stuff? That makes you really tired.
> I mean, I think I saw a photo of her once filling up her car with gas. By herself! Ugh, you guys will just never get it.


----------



## jula

*Bikini-clad Kendall Jenner and former rumoured beau Harry Styles put on an intimate display as they holiday on St Barts yacht*
- The 20-year-old supermodel and One Direction bandmember, 21, boarded a luxury yacht in Saint Barthélemy on Wednesday ahead of New Year
- Previously spotted dining together on the Caribbean Island of Anguilla on Tuesday night 
- First rumoured to be dating back in 2013 when they were spotted enjoying a string of outings together 
- Kendall's model BFF Gigi Hadid, 20, is currently dating Harry's ex-bandmate Zayn Malik, 22

Kendall Jenner and Harry Styles have fuelled rumours of a reconciliation after they were pictured holidaying on a yacht in St Barts.
The bikini-clad Kardashian was captured in a romantic clinch with the One Direction bandmember on Thursday as they prepared to ring in the new year with each other's company.
Kendall, 20, and Harry, 21, were previously spotted by fans at a restaurant in idyllic Anguilla on Tuesday night, igniting speculation that they'd revisited their 2013 romance.
The duo had moved along quickly to the neighbouring destination by luxury boat by Wednesday and seemed to enjoy a day of watersports and unwinding while out at sea.
Aboard the boat, Harry and Kendall put on another tactile display with the US reality TV star resting her ankles on the British popstar's shoulders at one time, as they chatted and giggled on the outdoor sofas. 
And Kendall looked sensational as ever as she flaunted her trim supermodel frame in a mint green bikini, topping off her swimwear with a baseball cap and a gold bodychain with matching bracelets.
Bare-chested boyband hunk Harry similarly couldn't be missed with his array of distinctive tattoos covering his torso and his chestnut tresses pulled back into a trademark man bun. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...any-holiday-St-Barts-yacht.html#ixzz3vw4BAJUw


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> thank god she travels first class, is driven to location,  has a glam squad for hair and makeup, assistants, managers to pay the bills or poor thing she wouldnt survive. She should get a stand in for red carpets and a ghost writer for books  wait.......



Exactly. 

What can be so exhausting about her life.  Try waking the little ones up, to put on the bus with you, while you ride to day care and then  to your menial job, cleaning houses&#8230; then back home, make dinner, clean, play with the children, put them to bed and start all over again the next morning.

All the hard workers everywhere, doing real work, should be in hospitals for exhaustion.  They need the break.

Kendel could just as easily stay home and have her help look after her, while she stays in bed and browses magazines.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Jayne1 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> What can be so exhausting about her life.  Try waking the little ones up, to put on the bus with you, while you ride to day care and then  to your menial job, cleaning houses then back home, make dinner, clean, play with the children, put them to bed and start all over again the next morning.
> 
> All the hard workers everywhere, doing real work, should be in hospitals for exhaustion.  They need the break.
> 
> Kendel could just as easily stay home and have her help look after her, while she stays in bed and browses magazines.





Plus, she is in her early 20s. If you soooooooo tired now kendull,  just wait.  Some day she might have to buy an airline ticket all by herself, call on the phone, be put on _ hold_ even. Lol the stress will do her in. 

My imagination or all those pap pics from SPLASH?


----------



## pukasonqo

V0N1B2 said:


> Right? Right?
> 
> Do you peasants not realize how utterly exhausting all of this is?
> 
> Shopping with your friends, lunching at The Nice Guy, getting papped at the airport, picnics in the middle of a Paris park, all that walking in the trails near her house - just remembering right foot, left foot, right foot, left foot (take note Penny), taking selfies... It's an endless list of super tiring stuff, y'all.  Especially the selfies, amiright? Do you know how many different angles you have to take before you get one that's good? A lot! Plus, your arm gets really really tired. That could even manifest into repetitive strain injury and might need a brace or something later on when she's old (like 30). Let's not even talk about Christmas shopping. You have to pick out stuff. Those are decisions that require tons of effort.  That can be really taxing on a young girl like that. Having to come up with answers to the really tough questions people ask? Like 'what's your beauty regimen'. And all the smiling and stuff? That makes you really tired.
> 
> I mean, I think I saw a photo of her once filling up her car with gas. By herself! Ugh, you guys will just never get it.




[emoji75][emoji75][emoji75][emoji75][emoji87]
god, i am exhausting just reading this! how can we ever thought she was having an easy go is beyond me


----------



## Crystalina

Jayne1 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> What can be so exhausting about her life.  Try waking the little ones up, to put on the bus with you, while you ride to day care and then  to your menial job, cleaning houses then back home, make dinner, clean, play with the children, put them to bed and start all over again the next morning.
> 
> All the hard workers everywhere, doing real work, should be in hospitals for exhaustion.  They need the break.
> 
> Kendel could just as easily stay home and have her help look after her, while she stays in bed and browses magazines.




AMEN!!![emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## guccimamma

the yacht attendants are much better looking.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Eww he is gross and there are rumblings that Kendall is gay and wants to come out but pmk ain't having it


----------



## qudz104

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Eww he is gross and there are rumblings that Kendall is gay and wants to come out but pmk ain't having it




Yeah I read a blind that they both are and this "kiss" kind of conceals them both for some time.


----------



## YSoLovely

I'm giving this very public hook up the side eye, tbh.  It's obviously orchestrated, but I'm not sold on the Kendall is secretly gay storyline... 

Either way, it's kind of gross how all those young Hollywood chicks recycle boyfriends. Give it two or three more years and they've all dated each other


----------



## YSoLovely

V0N1B2 said:


> Right? Right?
> Do you peasants not realize how utterly exhausting all of this is?
> Shopping with your friends, lunching at The Nice Guy, getting papped at the airport, picnics in the middle of a Paris park, all that walking in the trails near her house - just remembering right foot, left foot, right foot, left foot (take note Penny), taking selfies... It's an endless list of super tiring stuff, y'all.  Especially the selfies, amiright? Do you know how many different angles you have to take before you get one that's good? A lot! Plus, your arm gets really really tired. That could even manifest into repetitive strain injury and might need a brace or something later on when she's old (like 30). Let's not even talk about Christmas shopping. You have to pick out stuff. Those are decisions that require tons of effort.  That can be really taxing on a young girl like that. Having to come up with answers to the really tough questions people ask? Like 'what's your beauty regimen'. And all the smiling and stuff? That makes you really tired.
> I mean, I think I saw a photo of her once filling up her car with gas. By herself! Ugh, you guys will just never get it.





:lolots:


----------



## AEGIS

now I def. believe Kendall might be gay after those pics lol


----------



## poopsie

LOL the first thing I thought when I saw that last picture of him (and I have no idea of who he is) is that those are the girliest tats I have seen on a guy in quite some time


----------



## coconutsboston

V0N1B2 said:


> Right? Right?
> Do you peasants not realize how utterly exhausting all of this is?
> Shopping with your friends, lunching at The Nice Guy, getting papped at the airport, picnics in the middle of a Paris park, all that walking in the trails near her house - *just remembering right foot, left foot, right foot, left foot (take note Penny)*, taking selfies... It's an endless list of super tiring stuff, y'all.  Especially the selfies, amiright? Do you know how many different angles you have to take before you get one that's good? A lot! Plus, your arm gets really really tired. That could even manifest into repetitive strain injury and might need a brace or something later on when she's old (like 30). Let's not even talk about Christmas shopping. You have to pick out stuff. Those are decisions that require tons of effort.  That can be really taxing on a young girl like that. Having to come up with answers to the really tough questions people ask? Like 'what's your beauty regimen'. And all the smiling and stuff? That makes you really tired.
> I mean, I think I saw a photo of her once filling up her car with gas. By herself! Ugh, you guys will just never get it.



All of this, but the bold part is so money!


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Plus, she is in her early 20s. If you soooooooo tired now kendull,  just wait.  Some day she might have to buy an airline ticket all by herself, call on the phone, be put on _ hold_ even. Lol the stress will do her in.
> 
> *My imagination or all those pap pics from SPLASH?*


 
Yep... 
You know when the talk about Kendull being gay is getting stronger, it's time for a sponsored by Splash/arranged by PMK, staged 'candid' shoot of Kendull looking like she's getting [del]un[/del]intimate with a guy. 
Which is a fail because they look the epitome of awkward.


----------



## bag-princess

V0N1B2 said:


> Right? Right?
> Do you peasants not realize how utterly exhausting all of this is?
> Shopping with your friends, lunching at The Nice Guy, getting papped at the airport, picnics in the middle of a Paris park, all that walking in the trails near her house -* just remembering right foot, left foot, right foot, left foot (take note Penny)*, taking selfies... It's an endless list of super tiring stuff, y'all.  Especially the selfies, amiright? Do you know how many different angles you have to take before you get one that's good? A lot! Plus, your arm gets really really tired. That could even manifest into repetitive strain injury and might need a brace or something later on when she's old (like 30). Let's not even talk about Christmas shopping. You have to pick out stuff. Those are decisions that require tons of effort.  That can be really taxing on a young girl like that. Having to come up with answers to the really tough questions people ask? Like 'what's your beauty regimen'. And all the smiling and stuff? That makes you really tired.
> I mean, I think I saw a photo of her once filling up her car with gas. By herself! Ugh, you guys will just never get it.






i am SOOOOO done with you!!!!!!!:lolots::lolots:

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sasha2012

They may have never confirmed their romance in the past, but Harry Styles certainly seemed to want to spend more time with Kendall Jenner on Thursday in St Barts.

Reaching out for a handle on one of the supermodel's never-ending legs, the One Direction singer was pictured playfully trying to pull the beauty back into the water as they continued their yacht holiday, which has been fuelling speculation of a reconciliation with a continued flirtatious display.

Pop star Harry, 21, and reality TV star Kendall, 20, spent New Year's Eve splashing around in the sea beside their luxury boat, where their mothers Anne Cox and Kris Jenner have also joined them.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tinue-fuel-romance-rumours.html#ixzz3w2LtW1mh


----------



## V0N1B2

Is PMK werkin it to get Kendall a Revlon contract or something? 
I mean, you can't just rent this (C2) yacht, can you?  I don't think Ron needs the rental revenue.


----------



## bag-princess

V0N1B2 said:


> *Is PMK werkin it to get Kendall a Revlon contract or something? *
> I mean, you can't just rent this (C2) yacht, can you?  I don't think Ron needs the rental revenue.





PMK plots in her sleep!


----------



## Tivo

Kris's pimp hand is STRONG.


----------



## White Orchid

I loved one of the comments on the DM about these pix.  Someone said something like, Kris must be wetting her pants seeing these and someone else replied something like, nah it's old age :greengrin:


----------



## mfa777

Not sure if it was posted before 
Kendall https://instagram.com/p/9ocRgCQYdN/
Kylie https://instagram.com/p/78RWhWQYSO/
I wonder how Kylie got bigger upper eyelid space, would Botox alone help...


----------



## VickyB

jula said:


> *Bikini-clad Kendall Jenner and former rumoured beau Harry Styles put on an intimate display as they holiday on St Barts yacht*
> - The 20-year-old supermodel and One Direction bandmember, 21, boarded a luxury yacht in Saint Barthélemy on Wednesday ahead of New Year
> - Previously spotted dining together on the Caribbean Island of Anguilla on Tuesday night
> - First rumoured to be dating back in 2013 when they were spotted enjoying a string of outings together
> - Kendall's model BFF Gigi Hadid, 20, is currently dating Harry's ex-bandmate Zayn Malik, 22
> 
> Kendall Jenner and Harry Styles have fuelled rumours of a reconciliation after they were pictured holidaying on a yacht in St Barts.
> The bikini-clad Kardashian was captured in a romantic clinch with the One Direction bandmember on Thursday as they prepared to ring in the new year with each other's company.
> Kendall, 20, and Harry, 21, were previously spotted by fans at a restaurant in idyllic Anguilla on Tuesday night, igniting speculation that they'd revisited their 2013 romance.
> The duo had moved along quickly to the neighbouring destination by luxury boat by Wednesday and seemed to enjoy a day of watersports and unwinding while out at sea.
> Aboard the boat, Harry and Kendall put on another tactile display with the US reality TV star resting her ankles on the British popstar's shoulders at one time, as they chatted and giggled on the outdoor sofas.
> And Kendall looked sensational as ever as she flaunted her trim supermodel frame in a mint green bikini, topping off her swimwear with a baseball cap and a gold bodychain with matching bracelets.
> Bare-chested boyband hunk Harry similarly couldn't be missed with his array of distinctive tattoos covering his torso and his chestnut tresses pulled back into a trademark man bun.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...any-holiday-St-Barts-yacht.html#ixzz3vw4BAJUw



Thanks, Jula!!!!!


----------



## Queenpixie

http://blindgossip.com/?p=75796

well well well...

so  back to the hospital story


----------



## JessicaKate89

Queenpixie said:


> http://blindgossip.com/?p=75796
> 
> well well well...
> 
> so  back to the hospital story




Lol this is silly. Kendall's the one that mentioned the hospital stay in an interview. If she didn't do that, know one would have known!


----------



## YSoLovely

Blindgossip is notorious for releasing their blind items_ after _a story comes out. For the life of me, I cannot understand how people still take them seriously. :lolots:


----------



## csre

I just saw a picture of Ellen and  Portia arriving at the yatch, I had no clue they were friends with the K. I wonder who's boat that is...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Maybe I'm just too old, but I have no idea what women see in Harry Styles...


----------



## morgan20

MichelleAntonia said:


> Maybe I'm just too old, but I have no idea what women see in Harry Styles...




Same here not attractive too weeny looking for me


----------



## dangerouscurves

MichelleAntonia said:


> Maybe I'm just too old, but I have no idea what women see in Harry Styles...







morgan20 said:


> Same here not attractive too weeny looking for me




Me neither. I won't look twice if I see him on the street.


----------



## Staci_W

MichelleAntonia said:


> Maybe I'm just too old, but I have no idea what women see in Harry Styles...


Money?

A lot of these supposed "heartthrobs" aren't good looking to me. I think girls are told someone is attractive and they go with it. Robert Pattinson was a good example of that. How was that greasy, gross thing ever attractive?


----------



## Humbugged

csre said:


> I just saw a picture of Ellen and  Portia arriving at the yatch, I had no clue they were friends with the K. *I wonder who's boat that is*...



The Azoffs . 

Aunt Shelli ,her sons Cameron ,Jeff and his girlfriend Glenne and Harry's mother are also on the boat .

Jeff is friends with Harry and one of is agents which is how him and Kendall met in the first place


----------



## myown

Encore Hermes said:


> Why are they saying it is an engagement ring when she doesn't wear it on her left hand.



I know americans wear their rings on the left hand, but -for example - germans wear they rings on the right hands traditionally.
But I think nowadays left or right hand, it does´t matter anymore.


----------



## kirsten

MichelleAntonia said:


> Maybe I'm just too old, but I have no idea what women see in Harry Styles...




I actually think he is attractive but his tattoos are awful and so is his music. He looks like a young Mick Jagger to me though, just not even close to being as cool.


----------



## StopHammertime

kirsten said:


> I actually think he is attractive but his tattoos are awful and so is his music. He looks like a young Mick Jagger to me though, just not even close to being as cool.




He has a great body. The rest... Meh.


----------



## Freckles1

MichelleAntonia said:


> Maybe I'm just too old, but I have no idea what women see in Harry Styles...




I'm with ya


----------



## pukasonqo

StopHammertime said:


> He has a great body. The rest... Meh.




he is a couple of steps above tyga, kylie needs to take a step back and actually think about what she is doing with him...


----------



## qudz104

pukasonqo said:


> he is a couple of steps above tyga, kylie needs to take a step back and actually think about what she is doing with him...




Kylie could do so much better, idk what she sees in tyga..


----------



## pixiejenna

Not surprised that Kendull was snapped her kissing her "ex" Harry. All the rag mags were outing her as gay but "too scared to tell her family because their so religious" SL lol. So naturally she has to show us she's straight this week. I think her hospital stint was one of two things either she wanted to take some attention away from other family members  or she had some minor work done.


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> Not surprised that Kendull was snapped her kissing her "ex" Harry*. All the rag mags were outing her as gay but "too scared to tell her family because their so religious" SL lol. So naturally she has to show us she's straight this week*. I think her hospital stint was one of two things either she wanted to take some attention away from other family members  or she had some minor work done.





as we said - PMK plots in her sleep!


----------



## pukasonqo

religious, yup, they worship themselves and the mighty $$


----------



## Sasha2012

It was thought they had called time on their relationship - until she was seen sporting a sparkler which was a Christmas gift.

And now to further prove they are very much an item again, Kylie Jenner and on-again, off-again boyfriend Tyga have been seen enjoying a break in the snow together.

The reality star, 18, and her rapper boyfriend, 26, were photographed while shopping at a Von's supermarket in Mammoth Lakes, California on Saturday. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-skiing-vacation-together.html#ixzz3wFK192nz


----------



## csre

kirsten said:


> I actually think he is attractive but his tattoos are awful and so is his music. He looks like a young Mick Jagger to me though, just not even close to being as cool.



I find him ver attractive
But I totally agree about his tattoos, they are ugly and badly made, I don't understand why these celebrities with a bunch on money pick lousy artists to get inked


----------



## VickyB

Her nails are atrocious.


----------



## tangowithme

qudz104 said:


> Kylie could do so much better, idk what she sees in tyga..



To me, Tyga is the Drizzling Drooler with his lower lip always hanging down. What does the girl see in him, that no-chin wonder with stick legs? Unless... unless... he is able to work miracles with his you-know-what.


----------



## redney

tangowithme said:


> To me, Tyga is the Drizzling Drooler with his lower lip always hanging down. What does the girl see in him, that no-chin wonder with stick legs? Unless... unless... he is able to work miracles with his you-know-what.



Unless it's just another business arrangement PMK has cooked up as Kylie's storyline and this loser is the "best" rapper she could get to agree to her scheme.


----------



## dangerouscurves

pixiejenna said:


> Not surprised that Kendull was snapped her kissing her "ex" Harry. All the rag mags were outing her as gay but "too scared to tell her family because their so religious" SL lol. So naturally she has to show us she's straight this week. I think her hospital stint was one of two things either she wanted to take some attention away from other family members  or she had some minor work done.




If her family is religious, there won't be sex tape and Kylie running around half naked. The Pope is religious, Mother Theresa was religious. This family is like the opposite of religious.


----------



## dangerouscurves

tangowithme said:


> To me, Tyga is the Drizzling Drooler with his lower lip always hanging down. What does the girl see in him, that no-chin wonder with stick legs? Unless... unless... he is able to work miracles with his you-know-what.




Lol! I bet a huge dildo would be sufficient. And you wouldn't have to see his face.


----------



## berrydiva

tangowithme said:


> To me, Tyga is the Drizzling Drooler with his lower lip always hanging down. What does the girl see in him, that no-chin wonder with stick legs? Unless... unless... he is able to work miracles with his you-know-what.



Doubt it's miracles but more like he's more experienced than Jayden and he turned her out....the transformation was immediate. Plus, mentally, they seem about the same age.


----------



## qudz104

redney said:


> Unless it's just another business arrangement PMK has cooked up as Kylie's storyline and this loser is the "best" rapper she could get to agree to her scheme.




Surely Now with her popularity she can find someone bigger that will help her star power rise or whatever. Unless it's tru wuv


----------



## redney

qudz104 said:


> Surely Now with her popularity she can find someone bigger that will help her star power rise or whatever. Unless it's tru wuv



Every man is pretty much destroyed after kavorting with the K klan. No one with more "star" power may be willing to risk it.


----------



## Jikena

Watched the last KUWTK episode.

Tyga...

Him, Kylie and Kendall were hiking and Kylie was wearing short leggings and he said "I can see you jigglin", Kylie said "oh really ?" and he said "yeah that booty's jigglin"... He actually said that loudly and Kendall heard it. Like, wtf, why would you say something like that with relatives right next to you. So dirty.


----------



## White Orchid

I'm actually surprised that you're surprised lol.



Jikena said:


> Watched the last KUWTK episode.
> 
> Tyga...
> 
> Him, Kylie and Kendall were hiking and Kylie was wearing short leggings and he said "I can see you jigglin", Kylie said "oh really ?" and he said "yeah that booty's jigglin"... He actually said that loudly and Kendall heard it. Like, wtf, why would you say something like that with relatives right next to you. So dirty.


----------



## bag-princess

Jikena said:


> Watched the last KUWTK episode.
> 
> Tyga...
> 
> Him, Kylie and Kendall were hiking and Kylie was wearing short leggings and he said "I can see you jigglin", Kylie said "oh really ?" and he said "yeah that booty's jigglin"... He actually said that loudly and Kendall heard it. Like, wtf, why would you say something like that with relatives right next to you. So dirty.





Why would you expect anyone that hangs with this family to have some couth!


----------



## glamourous1098

Jikena said:


> Watched the last KUWTK episode.
> 
> Tyga...
> 
> Him, Kylie and Kendall were hiking and Kylie was wearing short leggings and he said "I can see you jigglin", Kylie said "oh really ?" and he said "yeah that booty's jigglin"... He actually said that loudly and Kendall heard it. Like, wtf, why would you say something like that with relatives right next to you. So dirty.



Massive props to Kendall for not vomiting.


----------



## michie

White Orchid said:


> I'm actually surprised that you're surprised lol.



Yeah lol...when they told Lamar at the wedding that when he marries one he gets them all, I thought it was a double entendre.


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> I'm actually surprised that you're surprised lol.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> I'm actually surprised that you're surprised lol.


----------



## VickyB

Ugh. Just saw Kylie's new pics on the Daily Fail. Scary yet I'm very sure PMK is very proud.


----------



## Jikena

https://twitter.com/UpdateJenner/status/684048571990163456/photo/1?ref_src=twsrc^tfw


----------



## qudz104

redney said:


> Every man is pretty much destroyed after kavorting with the K klan. No one with more "star" power may be willing to risk it.




You have a point. 
But boys her age won't care unless they have smart managers.


----------



## berrydiva

qudz104 said:


> You have a point.
> But boys her age won't care unless they have smart managers.



Not like she dates boys her age. She prefers men.


----------



## Sasha2012

Reality TV teen queen Kylie Jenner has given her fans a sneak peek behind her racy new photo shoot. 

The 18-year-old is seen writhing around on a fur blanket while wearing bondage-inspired lingerie in a video clip posted on her website and app thekyliejenner.com. 

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star turned to her favourite photographer Sasha Samsonova to helm the shoot. 

The star borrowed a few moves from her big sister Kim Kardashian and happily put her derriere on show in a thong. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-big-sister-Kim-Kardashian.html#ixzz3wKuKfrKd


----------



## berrydiva

Sex tape in 5, 4, 3...


----------



## Encore Hermes

Advertising for new BF


----------



## qudz104

This chick was dying to turn 18.


----------



## pukasonqo

bummer, after these pics koko and kimbo are going to feel the need to show us some flesh and i am not in the mood for more kartrashian taste(less) nude pics


----------



## terebina786

What is the purpose of this shoot? Is it in a magazine or something or just for fun?


----------



## clevercat

Sasha2012 said:


> Reality TV teen queen Kylie Jenner has given her fans a sneak peek behind her racy new photo shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> The 18-year-old is seen writhing around on a fur blanket while wearing bondage-inspired lingerie in a video clip posted on her website and app thekyliejenner.com.
> 
> 
> 
> The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star turned to her favourite photographer Sasha Samsonova to helm the shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> The star borrowed a few moves from her big sister Kim Kardashian and happily put her derriere on show in a thong.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-big-sister-Kim-Kardashian.html#ixzz3wKuKfrKd




Classy.
Said nobody ever.


----------



## sparkle7

She is so pathetic. I kinda feel sorry for her.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Gross.


----------



## .pursefiend.

what in the world


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> What is the purpose of this shoot? Is it in a magazine or something or just for fun?



They never seem to show up in mags so I'm guessing for fun or IG.


----------



## shiny_things

When are these girls going to learn that attention is not the same as love.


----------



## maddie66

shiny_things said:


> When are these girls going to learn that attention is not the same as love.




When they find new parents.....


----------



## Meeka41

maddie66 said:


> When they find new parents.....




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]&#129300;


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That Agent Provocateur set is very cute but.... What is the point of posting that on her app? That's what people are paying a 1.99 a month to see?

She's in such a rush to grow up, she's gonna look back and regret it eventually.


----------



## guccimamma

pmk should have put a ball-gag in her mouth, just to complete the degradation.


----------



## berrydiva

shiny_things said:


> When are these girls going to learn that attention is not the same as love.



Crazy talk...IG is proof attention is love. Lol.


----------



## aleksandras

Oh Kylie... I feel sorry for her, there is no adult guidance available for her and this is the result. She's like a car crash, hurts to look but really can't look away either.


----------



## dangerouscurves

sasha2012 said:


> reality tv teen queen kylie jenner has given her fans a sneak peek behind her racy new photo shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> The 18-year-old is seen writhing around on a fur blanket while wearing bondage-inspired lingerie in a video clip posted on her website and app thekyliejenner.com.
> 
> 
> 
> The keeping up with the kardashians star turned to her favourite photographer sasha samsonova to helm the shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> The star borrowed a few moves from her big sister kim kardashian and happily put her derriere on show in a thong.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-big-sister-kim-kardashian.html#ixzz3wkukfrkd


----------



## guccimamma

god, where is bruce. sorry, caitlin.


----------



## Flawn08

I cant take another kardashian buttt.. can they stop getting naked?


----------



## pursegrl12

http://http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/news/teen-model-14-accuses-tyga-of-sending-her-uncomfortable-messages-w160787

*Teen Model Molly O'Malia, 14, Accuses Tyga of Sending Her 'Uncomfortable' Messages Online*

An aspiring model-singer named Molly O'Malia broke down in tears about rapper Tyga during a press conference on Monday, January 4. The 14-year-old, joined by famed lawyer Gloria Allred, claimed that Kylie Jenner's boyfriend had sent her unwanted messages online.

O'Malia alleged that Tyga, 26, contacted her first on Instagram. "I knew who he was but I was surprised that he was contacting me. I thought that it could possibly be about my music, but he did not mention that in his initial communication with me," O'Malia said on Monday, via a video of the conference obtained by TMZ. "I thought that was strange, but I was thinking he would bring that up in his next message to me. However, he didn't mention it in the next message."

Biggest Celebrity Scandals of 2015
O'Malia alleged that she became "uncomfortable" when Tyga wanted to speak on FaceTime. "He asked me to FaceTime three times, but I did not do it," she continued. "Because of my discomfort with why he wanted to communicate with me I quickly stopped responding to him. It's crazy how so much can come out of nothing."

Molly O'Malia
Molly O'Malia during the press conference. Cindy Ord/Getty Images
O'Malia decided to come forward after reports claimed that she was hooking up with the "Stimulated" entertainer, and that she came between Tyga and Jenner, 18. "I don't want what happened to me to happen to any other young girl," she added.

Watch the Red Carpet Daily!
Molly O'Malia and Gloria Allred 
Molly O'Malia, 14, and her attorney, Gloria Allred. Cindy Ord/Getty Images
Tyga, meanwhile, has since denied the allegations. His manager Anthony Martini told TMZ that the star did get in touch with O'Malia, but about a music opportunity. Tyga's team reportedly found out that O'Malia had a big online following and Tyga wanted to possibly work with her on a project via his record label, Last Kings Records. In addition, TMZ obtained messages of O'Malia reportedly telling Tyga that she was 17 and not 14.


----------



## Jikena

pursegrl12 said:


> http://http://www.usmagazine.com/ce...of-sending-her-uncomfortable-messages-w160787
> 
> *Teen Model Molly O'Malia, 14, Accuses Tyga of Sending Her 'Uncomfortable' Messages Online*
> 
> An aspiring model-singer named Molly O'Malia broke down in tears about rapper Tyga during a press conference on Monday, January 4. The 14-year-old, joined by famed lawyer Gloria Allred, claimed that Kylie Jenner's boyfriend had sent her unwanted messages online.
> 
> O'Malia alleged that Tyga, 26, contacted her first on Instagram. "I knew who he was but I was surprised that he was contacting me. I thought that it could possibly be about my music, but he did not mention that in his initial communication with me," O'Malia said on Monday, via a video of the conference obtained by TMZ. "I thought that was strange, but I was thinking he would bring that up in his next message to me. However, he didn't mention it in the next message."
> 
> Biggest Celebrity Scandals of 2015
> O'Malia alleged that she became "uncomfortable" when Tyga wanted to speak on FaceTime. "He asked me to FaceTime three times, but I did not do it," she continued. "Because of my discomfort with why he wanted to communicate with me I quickly stopped responding to him. It's crazy how so much can come out of nothing."
> 
> Molly O'Malia
> Molly O'Malia during the press conference. Cindy Ord/Getty Images
> O'Malia decided to come forward after reports claimed that she was hooking up with the "Stimulated" entertainer, and that she came between Tyga and Jenner, 18. "I don't want what happened to me to happen to any other young girl," she added.
> 
> Watch the Red Carpet Daily!
> Molly O'Malia and Gloria Allred
> Molly O'Malia, 14, and her attorney, Gloria Allred. Cindy Ord/Getty Images
> Tyga, meanwhile, has since denied the allegations. His manager Anthony Martini told TMZ that the star did get in touch with O'Malia, but about a music opportunity. Tyga's team reportedly found out that O'Malia had a big online following and Tyga wanted to possibly work with her on a project via his record label, Last Kings Records. In addition, TMZ obtained messages of O'Malia reportedly telling Tyga that she was 17 and not 14.



"I don't want what happened to me to happen to any other young girl," Says it like something horrific happened to her Oo


----------



## BabyK

Lounorada said:


> Oh Kendull, STFU and take a damn seat
> My guess is:
> -The K/J's idea of exhaustion = a little bit tired.
> -Spent time in hospital = checked into a spa and had every treatment on the menu.
> 
> She hasn't a clue what 'working hard' means, these people and their piddly-a$$ problems...



I am really curious though... can someone be hospitalize for being exhausted?  She's not the first celebrity that claimed to be in a hospital for exhaustion.  I mean I get pretty damned exhausted sometimes with 3 kids especially if they're all sick at the same time and my roof is leaking too and the dog has diarrhea and then I catch what the kids have etc etc... and I'm sure all you guys have your own exhaustion stories.  So anyone here ever get hospitalize for exhaustion??


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I think exhaustion is what celebs say when they want to keep folks out of their business.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I think exhaustion is what celebs say when they want to keep folks out of their business.



Or they're in rehab


----------



## WishList986

Honestly if I had a body like Kylie's, I'd be stripping down for shoots too! She looks incredible. Would I pay money to use an app to see said photos? No. But tons of other people do, she's simply catering to those who idolize her. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Encore Hermes

About the exhaustion, wouldn't she go to her internist or GP and that person perhaps says slow down, or go to bed earlier,  or take a multivitamin? 
What would a hospital do for a tired wait, excuse me, an_ exhausted_ 20 yr old that she couldn't do at home?


----------



## AEGIS

guccimamma said:


> god, where is bruce. sorry, caitlin.



planning his own lingerie shoot & asking kylie for tips


----------



## pursegrl12

AEGIS said:


> planning his own lingerie shoot & asking kylie for tips




[emoji40][emoji40][emoji40]


----------



## qudz104

AEGIS said:


> planning his own lingerie shoot & asking kylie for tips




Dear God please no.


----------



## dangerouscurves

AEGIS said:


> planning his own lingerie shoot & asking kylie for tips




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## labelwhore04

Encore Hermes said:


> About the exhaustion, wouldn't she go to her internist or GP and that person perhaps says slow down, or go to bed earlier,  or take a multivitamin?
> What would a hospital do for a tired wait, excuse me, an_ exhausted_ 20 yr old that she couldn't do at home?



Xanax?


----------



## shiny_things

'Exhausted' is PR talk for substance misuse/suicide attempt/self harm/mental health issue/rehab. No normal folk get hosptalised for it unless they've been lost in the Outback or something.


----------



## limom

Which one is fatiguée now?
Wasn't Rob just hospitalized for diabetes?
Boy, PMK is relentless.


----------



## Encore Hermes

limom said:


> Which one is fatiguée now?
> Wasn't Rob just hospitalized for diabetes?
> Boy, PMK is relentless.



Kendall says she was in the hospital for exhaustion

They say that Rob was in the hospital because he didn't feel well due to unknown diabetes

But since they control media about themselves , imo





Who knows?


----------



## limom

Poor thing!
Well I hope they both feel better if this is indeed true.


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> Poor thing!
> Well I hope they both feel better if this is indeed true.


----------



## guccimamma

shiny_things said:


> 'Exhausted' is PR talk for substance misuse/suicide attempt/self harm/mental health issue/rehab. No normal folk get hosptalised for it unless they've been l*ost in the Outback or something*.



lol.

i'd recoup very well at a luxury hotel with no kids. my problem would be coming home to the mess/chaos created in my absence.


----------



## WishList986

Man I would love a hospital stay for exhaustion right about now lol. 
But honestly, when you think about the stress of maintaining stardom, being swarmed by paparazzi every waking moment of your life, and managing personal issues (as we all do), I definitely get why they get exhausted.


----------



## shiny_things

WishList986 said:


> Man I would love a hospital stay for exhaustion right about now lol.
> But honestly, when you think about the stress of maintaining stardom, being swarmed by paparazzi every waking moment of your life, and managing personal issues (as we all do), I definitely get why they get exhausted.



Yeah, I mean all that going out to work for a living, making ends meet, raising kids, going through hard times and not being super rich, it's just nothing compared to what these people have to go through.

WON'T SOMEBODY PLEASE THINK OF THE KARDASHIANS/JENNERS?!?


----------



## Jikena

shiny_things said:


> Yeah, I mean all that going out to work for a living, making ends meet, raising kids, going through hard times and not being super rich, it's just nothing compared to what these people have to go through.
> 
> WON'T SOMEBODY PLEASE THINK OF THE KARDASHIANS/JENNERS?!?



I agree with your sarcasm but it's not because they don't have it that way that it means they don't have problems.


----------



## Lounorada

WishList986 said:


> Man I would love a hospital stay for exhaustion right about now lol.
> *But honestly, when you think about the stress of maintaining stardom, being swarmed by paparazzi every waking moment of your life, and managing personal issues (as we all do), I definitely get why they get exhausted*.


----------



## berrydiva

WishList986 said:


> Man I would love a hospital stay for exhaustion right about now lol.
> But honestly, when you think about the stress of maintaining stardom, being swarmed by paparazzi every waking moment of your life, and managing personal issues (as we all do), I definitely get why they get exhausted.



Hell if these fools can site exhaustion for that mess, I can certainly claim it for the absolute BS in my life.


----------



## Lounorada

shiny_things said:


> 'Exhausted' is PR talk for substance misuse/suicide attempt/self harm/mental health issue/rehab. No normal folk get hosptalised for it unless they've been lost in the Outback or something.




Exactly!


----------



## YSoLovely

berrydiva said:


> Hell if these fools can site exhaustion for that mess, I can certainly claim it for the absolute BS in my life.



+1

I went back to work only yesterday and I already spent 21 hours in the office beause of other people's stupidity.

Between trying to fix ish and restraining myself not to yell at anyone_ ("yelling isn't getting it fixed, yadda yadda blah blah..."  ), _I'm _ripe_ to check myself into a fancy hotel suite, preferably somewhere warm (or at least no sub-zero temperatures por favor)


----------



## mcb100

shiny_things said:


> 'Exhausted' is PR talk for substance misuse/suicide attempt/self harm/mental health issue/rehab. No normal folk get hosptalised for it unless they've been lost in the Outback or something.


 
Right, this is what I think too. Celebrities could very well have any of those real problems, and those are serious issues, but I think "exhaustion" is also keyword for substance misue/suicide attempt/self harm/mental health issue/rehab, they just don't want every single person in the public to know what they have, at that moment. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## Encore Hermes

In her case, in hospital for 'exhaustion' could mean fix tired face   and stay at a surgical recovery center




Pearl recovery center credit


----------



## WishList986

shiny_things said:


> Yeah, I mean all that going out to work for a living, making ends meet, raising kids, going through hard times and not being super rich, it's just nothing compared to what these people have to go through.
> 
> WON'T SOMEBODY PLEASE THINK OF THE KARDASHIANS/JENNERS?!?



Not at all what I was saying actually.


----------



## Bananacoaster

Do you guys think Kylie and tyga broke up? He is never in any of her snap chats anymore.


----------



## GTOFan

Hopefully its true and it sticks.


----------



## tangowithme

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I think exhaustion is what celebs say when they want to keep folks out of their business.



Yeah, when they are drunk on their *** or higher than a kite or made a total idiot of themselves, and need to avoid being thrown in the slammer.


----------



## tomz_grl

YSoLovely said:


> I'm _ripe_ to check myself into a fancy hotel suite, preferably somewhere warm (or at least no sub-zero temperatures por favor)




I'm ALWAYS ripe for this!


----------



## guccimamma

i judge this girl all over the place, then i remember that her father very publicly moved away and became a woman...and her mother is kris.


----------



## Longchamp

guccimamma said:


> i judge this girl all over the place, then i remember that her father very publicly moved away and became a woman...and her mother is kris.



Both girls are fortunate not to be drug addicts to help cope with the madness. But they're young, hopefully as they get older and wiser they don't turn to drugs to cope.


----------



## berrydiva

Please Kylie does some form of drugs...maybe weed, molly.. I can't buy that she doesn't she's so turned out already.


----------



## bisousx

Bananacoaster said:


> Do you guys think Kylie and tyga broke up? He is never in any of her snap chats anymore.



I would hope so, he just got caught trying to meet a 14 year old.


----------



## redney

Just saw Balmain's Spring/Summer 2016 advertising shots. Sorry, Kanye, no teenaged reality-TV girls this time. Olivier pulled out the big guns: Naomi, Claudia, Cindy. 

from fb: 
"While we shot these images, I had to smile as I imagined how my  adolescent self would have reacted with utter disbelief if someone could  have traveled back in time to tell me that one day I would be in a New  York studio, watching Steven Klein shoot Cindy, Claudia and Naomi for my  Spring 2016 campaign&#8212;for those four singular talents have inspired me  from day one. When I was a schoolboy in Bordeaux, it was their  editorials that first made clear to me the amazing transformative  power of fashion. Still today, many years on, their iconic images are  often found amongst the jumble on mood boards in my (and almost every  other designers') atelier. To say that working with them was a dream  come true is no exaggeration.

  For this campaign, shot by Steven Klein for the first time, there was  never any question of which direction to take. It was obvious that there  was no need for any special installation or any type of lighting  tricks&#8212;Pascal, Steven and I knew that the unique combination of  Balmain's Spring 2016 designs and these powerful women was more than  enough. Therefore, lighting is clean and direct and the women are front  and center.

 Watching Cindy, Claudia, Naomi and Steven  instinctively work together, I was struck by the displays of confidence,  professionalism and grace in front of me. There was never any doubt  that the final images would be anything but perfect. Looking at them  now, I like to think that perhaps someday these shots might also form  part of some future designer's mood board." Olivier Rousteing


----------



## berrydiva

Yasss.  Those bishes working! I'm looking at all of them at the same time and as individuals.


----------



## limom

redney said:


> Just saw Balmain's Spring/Summer 2016 advertising shots. Sorry, Kanye, no teenaged reality-TV girls this time. Olivier pulled out the big guns: Naomi, Claudia, Cindy.
> 
> from fb:
> "While we shot these images, I had to smile as I imagined how my  adolescent self would have reacted with utter disbelief if someone could  have traveled back in time to tell me that one day I would be in a New  York studio, watching Steven Klein shoot Cindy, Claudia and Naomi for my  Spring 2016 campaignfor those four singular talents have inspired me  from day one. When I was a schoolboy in Bordeaux, it was their  editorials that first made clear to me the amazing transformative  power of fashion. Still today, many years on, their iconic images are  often found amongst the jumble on mood boards in my (and almost every  other designers') atelier. To say that working with them was a dream  come true is no exaggeration.
> 
> For this campaign, shot by Steven Klein for the first time, there was  never any question of which direction to take. It was obvious that there  was no need for any special installation or any type of lighting  tricksPascal, Steven and I knew that the unique combination of  Balmain's Spring 2016 designs and these powerful women was more than  enough. Therefore, lighting is clean and direct and the women are front  and center.
> 
> Watching Cindy, Claudia, Naomi and Steven  instinctively work together, I was struck by the displays of confidence,  professionalism and grace in front of me. There was never any doubt  that the final images would be anything but perfect. Looking at them  now, I like to think that perhaps someday these shots might also form  part of some future designer's mood board." Olivier Rousteing





berrydiva said:


> Yasss.  Those bishes working! I'm looking at all of them at the same time and as individuals.



Yup. They still got it and some.


----------



## dalinda

the clothes in that balmain add are hideous... no wonder he hired 'big guns'...who'd wear that? .


----------



## poopsie

dalinda said:


> the clothes in that balmain add are hideous... no wonder he hired 'big guns'...who'd wear that? .





You got that right


----------



## Freckles1

berrydiva said:


> Yasss.  Those bishes working! I'm looking at all of them at the same time and as individuals.




Perfection!!!


----------



## Lounorada

dalinda said:


> the clothes in that balmain add are hideous... no wonder he hired 'big guns'...who'd wear that? .



This. 

I'm surprised Olivier has lasted this long at Balmain, when he's designing sh*te and trying to pass it off as 'fashion'.
Christophe Decarnin reinvented Balmain into something great, something elite and I hate that attention-seeking-fame-ho-Kardashian/Jenner-worshiping Olivier is destroying all of that with his tacky, cheap a$$ 'designs'


----------



## Bananacoaster

Ah yea totally forgot. Ew part of me believes she's still dating him but has been advised to not show it.


----------



## terebina786

redney said:


> Just saw Balmain's Spring/Summer 2016 advertising shots. Sorry, Kanye, no teenaged reality-TV girls this time. Olivier pulled out the big guns: Naomi, Claudia, Cindy.
> 
> from fb:
> "While we shot these images, I had to smile as I imagined how my  adolescent self would have reacted with utter disbelief if someone could  have traveled back in time to tell me that one day I would be in a New  York studio, watching Steven Klein shoot Cindy, Claudia and Naomi for my  Spring 2016 campaignfor those four singular talents have inspired me  from day one. When I was a schoolboy in Bordeaux, it was their  editorials that first made clear to me the amazing transformative  power of fashion. Still today, many years on, their iconic images are  often found amongst the jumble on mood boards in my (and almost every  other designers') atelier. To say that working with them was a dream  come true is no exaggeration.
> 
> For this campaign, shot by Steven Klein for the first time, there was  never any question of which direction to take. It was obvious that there  was no need for any special installation or any type of lighting  tricksPascal, Steven and I knew that the unique combination of  Balmain's Spring 2016 designs and these powerful women was more than  enough. Therefore, lighting is clean and direct and the women are front  and center.
> 
> Watching Cindy, Claudia, Naomi and Steven  instinctively work together, I was struck by the displays of confidence,  professionalism and grace in front of me. There was never any doubt  that the final images would be anything but perfect. Looking at them  now, I like to think that perhaps someday these shots might also form  part of some future designer's mood board." Olivier Rousteing



This picture is life.  They look great!  The clothes though..


----------



## lizmil

dalinda said:


> the clothes in that balmain add are hideous... no wonder he hired 'big guns'...who'd wear that? .



The models look great, the clothes remind me of Morticia Addams and Halloween and not in a good way.


----------



## poopsie

You think they look bad now on super models--------wait til dumpy Kim squeezes into them


----------



## littlerock

poopsie said:


> You think they look bad now on super models--------wait til dumpy Kim squeezes into them



Bahahaha.

I can see Kourtney in the one Claudia is wearing. Kim squeezing into the one Cindy is wearing, and Khloe wearing the one Naomi is wearing.


----------



## VickyB

poopsie said:


> You think they look bad now on super models--------wait til dumpy Kim squeezes into them


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Oliver needs to come up with something new, everything is looking the same


----------



## AEGIS

after reading Olivier's interview in Glamour I really like him


----------



## Sophie-Rose

AEGIS said:


> after reading Olivier's interview in Glamour I really like him




I agree he come across as likeable... But I really don't like his designs...


----------



## Sasha2012

She's reportedly experiencing a testing time in her relationship with rapper Tyga.

And Kylie Jenner turned to pals to boost her spirits as she went for a relaxed dinner at Rosti Cafe in Calabasas on Friday night.

The reality star, 18, wore minimal make-up for the chilled out evening, wearing her favoured black satin bomber jacket with opaque leggings and black trainers.

She was joined by her good friend Sofia Richie, 17, who covered up in a trendy trendy ensemble.

The daughter of Lionel Richie wore a dark varsity jacket over a billowing tapered jumpsuit with a skirt detail and completed the outfit with a black pair of converse.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ee-dinner-pal-Sofia-Richie.html#ixzz3woKoJXKJ


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Her face looks terrible 0_0


----------



## michie

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Her face looks terrible 0_0



Looks like Caitlyn's face after it's been thrown in a cardboard baler.


----------



## Encore Hermes

In link below is the snap chat
She blows perfect smoke rings 

People credit















http://www.people.com/article/kylie-jenner-smoking-vape-snapchat-video


----------



## V0N1B2

It's not like they're that hard.  I mean, I'm sure she's had lots of practice opening her mouth, making that O shape, holding her tongue just so....

*I'll see myself out*


----------



## Sasha2012

She has just returned from a sunshine break in St Barts with Justin Bieber.

And considering Hailey Baldwin's companion was Kendall Jenner, whose sister Kourtney was seen out with the singer before Christmas, they no doubt had a lot to catch up on.

The blonde model went for a rock chick look for their meet in LA - wearing a pair of distressed jeans and large clumpy boots.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hic-grab-frozen-yoghurt-LA.html#ixzz3wp3JKDY8


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I think Kendall and Hailey are together. That would explain Harry and Justin, respectively.


----------



## eggpudding

God Kylie's face already resembles an ape/gorilla like Kimmy's at this age. Terrible.


----------



## myown

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I think Kendall and Hailey are together. That would explain Harry and Justin, respectively.



I think they actually look cute together


----------



## Tivo

eggpudding said:


> God Kylie's face already resembles an ape/gorilla like Kimmy's at this age. Terrible.


Some sort of amphibian-simian hybrid.


----------



## Jikena

Encore Hermes said:


> In link below is the snap chat
> She blows perfect smoke rings
> 
> People credit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> img2-1.timeinc.net/people/i/2016/news/160118/kylie-jenner-2-435.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.people.com/article/kylie-jenner-smoking-vape-snapchat-video



Wait... Is she vaping ? Isn't vaping for people who want to stop smoking ?... She isn't a smoker Oo


----------



## Lounorada

michie said:


> Looks like Caitlyn's face after it's been thrown in a cardboard baler.





V0N1B2 said:


> It's not like they're that hard.  I mean, I'm sure she's had lots of practice opening her mouth, making that O shape, holding her tongue just so....
> 
> *I'll see myself out*


----------



## Lounorada

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Her face looks terrible 0_0




It really does. No wonder photoshop is her best friend...


----------



## Lounorada

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I think Kendall and Hailey are together. That would explain Harry and Justin, respectively.




Interesting...could be possible. I always got more of a couple vibe from Kendull & Gigi.


----------



## DiorT

Kylie looks like a frog.


----------



## bisousx

Jikena said:


> Wait... Is she vaping ? Isn't vaping for people who want to stop smoking ?... She isn't a smoker Oo



Huh? Vaping is for people who want to smoke without emitting the smell...you can also smoke weed with a vape, which is what I equate vapes with.


----------



## dangerouscurves

DiorT said:


> Kylie looks like a frog.




All the money she wasted just to end up looking like a frog. SMGDH.


----------



## Jikena

bisousx said:


> Huh? Vaping is for people who want to smoke without emitting the smell...you can also smoke weed with a vape, which is what I equate vapes with.



I thought it was for people who want to stop smoking cigarettes but who can't stop right away. Nevermind then.


----------



## White Orchid

That green thing looks like she has a toilet brush sticking out of her bag.



Sasha2012 said:


> She has just returned from a sunshine break in St Barts with Justin Bieber.
> 
> And considering Hailey Baldwin's companion was Kendall Jenner, whose sister Kourtney was seen out with the singer before Christmas, they no doubt had a lot to catch up on.
> 
> The blonde model went for a rock chick look for their meet in LA - wearing a pair of distressed jeans and large clumpy boots.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hic-grab-frozen-yoghurt-LA.html#ixzz3wp3JKDY8


----------



## bisousx

Jikena said:


> I thought it was for people who want to stop smoking cigarettes but who can't stop right away. Nevermind then.



Maybe that's what the vape companies originally marketed it as so it would seem more wholesome.


----------



## berrydiva

Jikena said:


> Wait... Is she vaping ? Isn't vaping for people who want to stop smoking ?... She isn't a smoker Oo



Nope. Vapes are for people who don't want to smoke cigs but still want the nicotine and those who want to conceal weed. It's was used by weed smokers before they became replacements for cigs. I have no doubts Kylie smokes weed and pops molly.


----------



## berrydiva

bisousx said:


> Maybe that's what the vape companies originally marketed it as so it would seem more wholesome.



I don't think it was ever marketed that way...it was just another way to sell nicotine to smokers since most places ban smoking indoors and in front of buildings. But I can't wait until e-cigs are banned as well because folks are really inconsiderate when using them.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Are people in California smoking again?


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I don't think it was ever marketed that way...it was just another way to sell nicotine to smokers since most places ban smoking indoors and in front of buildings. *But I can't wait until e-cigs are banned as well because folks are really inconsiderate when using them*.




100% agreed.


----------



## poopsie

eggpudding said:


> God Kylie's face already resembles an ape/gorilla like Kimmy's at this age. Terrible.





DiorT said:


> Kylie looks like a frog.





dangerouscurves said:


> All the money she wasted just to end up looking like a frog. SMGDH.





Kome on........................she is a Katfish!


----------



## veyda

DiorT said:


> Kylie looks like a frog.



I agree. Like a cartoon frog to me.


----------



## veyda

.


----------



## CeeJay

OMG .. she already has the classic 'fish' lips that you see on MANY of the older women out here in LA, and she's only 18!  I can't even imagine what they will look like when she gets older.


----------



## coconutsboston

veyda said:


> .


Whaaa? What...who is this?


----------



## pukasonqo




----------



## princess101804

possible stupid question, but are those haileys natural lips?


----------



## VickyB

dangerouscurves said:


> Are people in California smoking again?



Californians never stopped smoking.


----------



## Encore Hermes

VickyB said:


> Californians never stopped smoking.



I live around LA and  I'd say fewer people smoke in CA. 
 Not asking for a specific, but what is the general area in CA do you live?


----------



## Queenpixie

She did some lasering on her forehead in the Golden Globes.... but her makeup look great


----------



## dangerouscurves

VickyB said:


> Californians never stopped smoking.




I thought they've stopped smoking when vegetarian food, yoga and other healthy lifestyles took over CA in mid-90ies.


----------



## Humbugged

princess101804 said:


> possible stupid question, but are those haileys natural lips?




50-50 on that . Her bottom lip is hers (facially she is the most Baldwin looking of the Baldwin kids  - but her mother is lippy ) ,the top lip seems to come and go at times


----------



## MY2CENT

I live in Santa Barbara California and so many people smoke that vapor ****, don't they blow up


----------



## CeeJay

dangerouscurves said:


> I thought they've stopped smoking when vegetarian food, yoga and other healthy lifestyles took over CA in mid-90ies.



HA .. no!  What cracks me up, is that these folks go to the gym, eat all this healthy food, but then still smoke because they don't want to gain weight (look at Melanie Griffith, Kate Hudson, etc. -- they all smoke!).  This is also the land of Cheeseburgers & Fries; trust me - they indulge, but then live on a diet of caffeine & cigs.


----------



## jp23

CeeJay said:


> HA .. no!  What cracks me up, is that these folks go to the gym, eat all this healthy food, but then still smoke because they don't want to gain weight (look at Melanie Griffith, Kate Hudson, etc. -- they all smoke!).  This is also the land of Cheeseburgers & Fries; trust me - they indulge, but then live on a diet of caffeine & cigs.




My grandma calls it the 60s diet lol! Because that's all she did when she was younger lol


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner and Kourtney Kardashian teamed up for a girls' night out at a Golden Globes after party on Sunday.

The 18-year-old reality star and her older sister, 36, both put on a dazzling show in sparkly dresses at the InStyle And Warner Bros bash at the The Beverly Hilton Hotel.

The pair have had their fair share of boy drama lately; Kylie's boyfriend Tyga has been accused of cheating with a Brazilian model while Kourtney split with Scott Disick earlier this year after he was pictured with another woman. 

Kourtney, who has three children with Disick, also had a brief fling with Kylie's pal Justin Bieber late last year. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-night-Golden-Globes-party.html#ixzz3wxHBRfjv


----------



## dangerouscurves

CeeJay said:


> HA .. no!  What cracks me up, is that these folks go to the gym, eat all this healthy food, but then still smoke because they don't want to gain weight (look at Melanie Griffith, Kate Hudson, etc. -- they all smoke!).  This is also the land of Cheeseburgers & Fries; trust me - they indulge, but then live on a diet of caffeine & cigs.




[emoji23] I see. Thanks Vogue! Thanks Cosmopolitan for reporting false rumors.


----------



## MarieG

She looks DO different in these pics!!!


----------



## clevercat

MarieG said:


> She looks DO different in these pics!!!




I was just going to post that. What's she had done now? I know the upper lip is deflated but what else...something about the outer corners of her eyes and her forehead. Hmmm.
Whatever it is, this girl looks zombified. There's no joy, no life in her eyes.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

She looks like a try hard Kim 2.0


----------



## WishList986

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie Jenner and Kourtney Kardashian teamed up for a girls' night out at a Golden Globes after party on Sunday.
> 
> The 18-year-old reality star and her older sister, 36, both put on a dazzling show in sparkly dresses at the InStyle And Warner Bros bash at the The Beverly Hilton Hotel.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-night-Golden-Globes-party.html#ixzz3wxHBRfjv



She definitely have more of a Kim vibe here, but she looks absolutely stunning!!! 
Those Kardashian/Jenner brows are mesmerizing.


----------



## White Orchid

I can't believe I'm about to say this but Kylie looks quite good here.  Can't say the same for Kourtney though.  The weight loss is showing on her face.  But the good thing about all of this?  This attention on them is killing Kim, lol.


----------



## JessicaKate89

Wow! She looks amazing!


----------



## Lounorada

Kylie looks _exactly_ like Kim in those GG after-party pics... and that is not a compliment


----------



## CeeJay

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji23] I see. Thanks Vogue! Thanks Cosmopolitan for reporting false rumors.



Oh I know .. I do a MAJOR side-eye roll when I read those articles about how these gals spend so much time in the gym and eat "healthy"!!!  Go outside to the restaurant area where they can smoke and they will be PUFFING away, sucking in as much of that nicotine as they can.  It's really such a joke; yeah .. they maybe thin (and in many case - too thin), but it's not because of a healthy diet. 

Now, mind you .. there are some (of course) who do actually follow a sensible program, but even Jennifer Aniston quit smoking just a year or so ago.


----------



## poetrylover

I hate myself for saying this but she looks really nice in that dress


----------



## Jikena

The outfit would have looked stunning if it had been a dress instead of cut in two.


----------



## berrydiva

poetrylover said:


> I hate myself for saying this but she looks really nice in that dress



No need to hate yourself...nothing wrong with giving a person credit when you see due.


----------



## Wildflower22

She looks great with her face still.


----------



## WishList986

poetrylover said:


> I hate myself for saying this but she looks really nice in that dress



God forbid we shell out a compliment


----------



## poetrylover

WishList986 said:


> God forbid we shell out a compliment


No need to bring God into it.


----------



## Jikena

poetrylover said:


> No need to bring God into it.


----------



## Lola69

poetrylover said:


> I hate myself for saying this but she looks really nice in that dress




Don't let other people on here cloud your judgment. The Internet has gotten so out of control that people can't even express themselves without getting bullied. I say say what you please. I also like the dress and she wears it well. [emoji6]


----------



## berrydiva

poetrylover said:


> No need to bring God into it.



:weird:


----------



## AEGIS

i dont like the skirt but the top is pretty


----------



## Chloe_chick999

I don't like that hairstyle on Kylie at all, her head looks bulbous.


----------



## JessicaKate89

poetrylover said:


> No need to bring God into it.




No need to bring your religious views into it.


----------



## clydekiwi

berrydiva said:


> :weird:




[emoji23]


----------



## horse17

:weird:





berrydiva said:


> :weird:


----------



## Jikena

JessicaKate89 said:


> No need to bring your religious views into it.




+1


----------



## pixiejenna

I actually love the outfit Kylie is wearing, I want to call it a dress but it's really not one. It's the best thing she's worn in eons. I wonder how big her heels are because she looks nearly a foot taller than Kourt in these pics.


----------



## Queenpixie

she lasered off her forehead.. i THINK also her makeup is a new style to her.

and if anything.. I actually like her jawline.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Wow, she looks good! Love the outfit. The makeup and hair go well.


----------



## sally.m

poopsie said:


> You think they look bad now on super models--------wait til dumpy Kim squeezes into them



This deserves a like button!!


----------



## Sasha2012

It was breakfast for three as Kendall Jenner, Kourtney Kardashian and her adorable daughter Penelope stepped out on Monday. 

Kendall, 20, was doting aunt as she held the three-year-old girl's hand on the way into Blu Jam Cafe in Woodland Hills.

The slender model wore a clingy flesh-toned dress and white sneakers as strolled in to the restaurant with tot Penelope following closely behind.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...plays-doting-aunt-Penelope.html#ixzz3x3gP8kqE


----------



## ophousewife

I will never understand women who don't wear a bra in public.  I could never be comfortable doing that.


----------



## Flawn08

ophousewife said:


> I will never understand women who don't wear a bra in public.  I could never be comfortable doing that.



Agreed. I dont understand it..i also feel uncomfortable looking at them


----------



## Encore Hermes

Paps don't hang out in woodland hills. 

I feel really sorry for Penelope. She is getting a dead behind the eyes look.


----------



## Jikena

ophousewife said:


> I will never understand women who don't wear a bra in public.  I could never be comfortable doing that.





Flawn08 said:


> Agreed. I dont understand it..i also feel uncomfortable looking at them



Agree


----------



## WishList986

ophousewife said:


> I will never understand women who don't wear a bra in public.  I could never be comfortable doing that.



I honestly wish I could, it looks so effortless and comfy. But sadly I'm a little too chesty for it :\


----------



## usmcwifey

Flawn08 said:


> Agreed. I dont understand it..i also feel uncomfortable looking at them




I don't get it either.... She's in good shape and all but still ...lol I couldn't bring myself to not wear a bra as I'm a DD [emoji23] can you imagine?!


----------



## ByeKitty

If my breasts were small enough to not wear a bra, I probably would. Kendall looks ok to me.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm large chested and don't wear a bra. I felt a little self-concious at first, but now I don't know how I ever wore those things. 

Penelope is so cute.


----------



## SakuraSakura

usmcwifey said:


> I don't get it either.... She's in good shape and all but still ...lol I couldn't bring myself to not wear a bra as I'm a DD [emoji23] can you imagine?!




I'm a G. That dress and I will never be good friends.


----------



## clydekiwi

I would never go braless in a clingy dress like that. To me its just trashy and no class


----------



## Wildflower22

Some people genuinely don't like to wear a bra. That's fine. But I suspect Kendall is doing this for attention.


----------



## JessicaKate89

ByeKitty said:


> If my breasts were small enough to not wear a bra, I probably would. Kendall looks ok to me.




Yup. Small boobs. No sagging. She can do it.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

When I was a small B, I could get away with not wearing a bra under tighter shirts. But sadly, I gained some weight and now I'm bordering a small C [emoji35] but I don't like bras after going braless for so long. Lol if I do go braless, I wear a tank top underneath my shirt. I wear loose fitting shirts/sweaters, so I don't feel uncomfortable doing it. maybe I just don't want to buy larger bras that fit and are actually comfortable. To most girls, buying a larger bra is probably a good thing, but I don't want to. It's an ego thing. I don't want to be reminded that I gained weight. [emoji12] I doubt that Kendall is as complicated as me with this boob/bra issue, and I'm she is just going braless for attention, but overall, I understand not wanting to wear a bra. lol


----------



## Notorious Pink

clydekiwi said:


> I would never go braless in a clingy dress like that. To me its just trashy and no class




Yes. You can see too much, KWIM?


----------



## Jikena

clydekiwi said:


> I would never go braless in a clingy dress like that. To me its just trashy and no class




Agree. If she was wearing a "large" shirt it would look fine but with such a tight dress, you see everything...


----------



## YSoLovely

I'd tota&#314;ly go bra-less if I had smaller boobs


----------



## limom

clydekiwi said:


> I would never go braless in a clingy dress like that. To me its just trashy and no class



Wrong place, wrong time.
Her body is banging....


----------



## Jikena

Let's not have a debate on bra/no bra for 10 pages please :greengrin:


----------



## AEGIS

I often don't wear a bra in public. it's a habit from my thin young smaller breasted days
now as a D cup i'll sometimes just wear a tank top underneath a top
i do enough pushups. the girls are still good and high


----------



## sally.m

OH GOD NO . . . . !!! Kylie And Tyga Are Spotted . . . Leaving The OBSTETRICIAN&#8217;S OFFICE Together . . . And They Were Trying To HIDE FROM THE PAPARAZZI!! (Kylie Must Be PREGNANT)

see more at.....

http://mediatakeout.com/293228/oh-g...parazzi-kylie-must-be-pregnant.html/?partners


----------



## ByeKitty

BBC said:


> Yes. You can see too much, KWIM?





Jikena said:


> Agree. If she was wearing a "large" shirt it would look fine but with such a tight dress, you see everything...



I have noticed that, since padded bras have become the norm, (female) nipple outlines have become "offensive" to some  That's not right, is it?


----------



## ophousewife

sally.m said:


> OH GOD NO . . . . !!! Kylie And Tyga Are Spotted . . . Leaving The OBSTETRICIANS OFFICE Together . . . And They Were Trying To HIDE FROM THE PAPARAZZI!! (Kylie Must Be PREGNANT)
> 
> see more at.....
> 
> http://mediatakeout.com/293228/oh-g...parazzi-kylie-must-be-pregnant.html/?partners



This has to be a ploy for attention.  Why would they hide from paps when they're the ones that called them?  Let's all hope this is a farce.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

ophousewife said:


> This has to be a ploy for attention.  Why would they hide from paps when they're the ones that called them?  Let's all hope this is a farce.



I know, right? It's probably a ploy to distract from his scandal with the 14 year old...


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> I'd tota&#314;ly go bra-less if I had smaller boobs



Ditto!


----------



## berrydiva

Jikena said:


> Let's not have a debate on bra/no bra for 10 pages please :greengrin:



Change your settings so it's only 2 pages. Lol


----------



## berrydiva

ByeKitty said:


> I have noticed that, since padded bras have become the norm, (female) nipple outlines have become "offensive" to some  That's not right, is it?



A friend was trying to discreetly tell me my "headlights were on" a few weeks ago. I kindly asked her to step her young behind out of the 1950s....we all have nipples, it's not something to be embarrassed about...Lol.


----------



## berrydiva

ophousewife said:


> This has to be a ploy for attention.  Why would they hide from paps when they're the ones that called them?  Let's all hope this is a farce.


Im hoping it's true



Sidenote: Sorry for not multiquoting but doesn't seem you can in the mobile version of the site


----------



## clydekiwi

Im not saying i dont go braless. I hate bras my opinion is that to be braless in that type of dress is trashy


----------



## WishList986

ByeKitty said:


> I have noticed that, since padded bras have become the norm, (female) nipple outlines have become "offensive" to some  That's not right, is it?



#FreeTheNipple


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Im hoping it's true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidenote: Sorry for not multiquoting but doesn't seem you can in the mobile version of the site




You can. Click one of the posts that you wanna quote, and then click 'more' on the very right, then click 'multi-quote' and then click other posts that you wanna quote [emoji4].


----------



## CentralTimeZone

berrydiva said:


> A friend was trying to discreetly tell me my "headlights were on" a few weeks ago. I kindly asked her to step her young behind out of the 1950s....we all have nipples, it's not something to be embarrassed about...Lol.



Unless said nipples are wonky then by all means LET ME KNOW!!! Lol


----------



## bisbee

I don't find it offensive, however I do think that wearing clothing without a bra so that your nipples are front and center sexualizes your look.  If that's what you are after, fine.  I was never comfortable with it...there is nothing that will make a man's eyes stay on your chest than protruding nipples.  I don't want that to happen, and never did (except in private, of course)!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSoLovely said:


> I'd tota&#314;ly go bra-less if I had smaller boobs



Yup. If I weren't a member of the big ole titty committee I would never be bothered with a bra.

Kendall doesn't have much and she's young so they still sit nicely. If she's gonna go braless now is the time to do it.


----------



## VickyB

byekitty said:


> if my breasts were small enough to not wear a bra, i probably would. Kendall looks ok to me.



ita


----------



## VickyB

berrydiva said:


> a friend was trying to discreetly tell me my "headlights were on" a few weeks ago. I kindly asked her to step her young behind out of the 1950s....we all have nipples, it's not something to be embarrassed about...lol.



ita!


----------



## myown

Wildflower22 said:


> Some people genuinely don't like to wear a bra. That's fine. But I suspect Kendall is doing this for attention.



actually it´s pretty uncomfortable at times to wear a bra when you are small chested. most bras don´t fit 100%, sometimes you will see the outlines of  the bra. i can image wearing such a tight dress with a bra, the outlines will be see-able.


----------



## whimsic

That outfit is terrible. The ugly dress is too tight, you can see the outline of her spanx and necklaces, and the shoes and hair look like they're part of a different outfit


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

berrydiva said:


> Im hoping it's true
> 
> 
> 
> Sidenote: Sorry for not multiquoting but doesn't seem you can in the mobile version of the site



How come you hope it's true?


----------



## Lounorada

whimsic said:


> That outfit is terrible. The ugly dress is too tight, you can see the outline of her spanx and necklaces, and the shoes and hair look like they're part of a different outfit




Yep.


----------



## berrydiva

myown said:


> actually it´s pretty uncomfortable at times to wear a bra when you are small chested. most bras don´t fit 100%, sometimes you will see the outlines of  the bra. i can image wearing such a tight dress with a bra, the outlines will be see-able.


Same for when you have big boobies



Babydoll Chanel said:


> How come you hope it's true?


Wouldn't that be the most awesome story line? It would be the final nail for Kim.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

myown said:


> actually it´s pretty uncomfortable at times to wear a bra when you are small chested. most bras don´t fit 100%, sometimes you will see the outlines of  the bra. i can image wearing such a tight dress with a bra, the outlines will be see-able.



True. I'm a 32B - it's not always easy to wear a bra precisely because of the outlines. However, I always wear it - never ever go out without it.


----------



## Ladybug09

ophousewife said:


> I will never understand women who don't wear a bra in public.  I could never be comfortable doing that.


If I'm working around the house, free for all, and have to run a quick errand. Layered, I would go out without a bra, but with no bra or little to no support, nope. No can do.



clydekiwi said:


> I would never go braless in a clingy dress like that. To me its just trashy and no class





BBC said:


> Yes. You can see too much, KWIM?





Jikena said:


> Agree. If she was wearing a "large" shirt it would look fine but with such a tight dress, you see everything...





bisbee said:


> I don't find it offensive, however I do think that wearing clothing without a bra so that your nipples are front and center sexualizes your look.  If that's what you are after, fine.  I was never comfortable with it...there is nothing that will make a man's eyes stay on your chest than protruding nipples.  I don't want that to happen, and never did (except in private, of course)!



Lol, great post!



myown said:


> actually it´s pretty uncomfortable at times to wear a bra when you are small chested. most bras don´t fit 100%, sometimes you will see the outlines of  the bra. i can image wearing such a tight dress with a bra, the outlines will be see-able.


girl, the same problem on the bigger end too!


----------



## knasarae

I'm small busted and always wear a bra.  I don't need to look any flatter than I already am.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Maybe wear something not so obvious, so tight showing off her piercing when she is with Penelope in case someone makes a crude comment P would hear.


----------



## labelwhore04

knasarae said:


> I'm small busted and always wear a bra.  I don't need to look any flatter than I already am.



That's exactly how i feel!


----------



## Flawn08

usmcwifey said:


> I don't get it either.... She's in good shape and all but still ...lol I couldn't bring myself to not wear a bra as I'm a DD [emoji23] can you imagine?!



Kendall does look good but i kept staring at those nipples! Ew no! Haha


----------



## maddie66

knasarae said:


> I'm small busted and always wear a bra.  I don't need to look any flatter than I already am.







labelwhore04 said:


> That's exactly how i feel!




Same here.  Makes a big difference in how clothes look!


----------



## StopHammertime

When I was younger I wore a 30a-ish small b. I could wear those tank tops with the built in bra and didn't need to wear a bra. It was super comfortable.
Fast forward to now, I wear a 30ddd and will not be seen in public without one. Perkiness is not the issue, jiggling is the real problem LOL! If I take 2 steps without a bra everyone in the room would notice the stupid things wiggling around on my chest!


----------



## Jayne1

She wants to be naked.


----------



## berrydiva

Kendall is 20 with a nice body, why wouldn't she want to wear a fitted dress? If your body looks good, flaunt it...life is short.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Yupp. She looks great in simple looks like this.


----------



## AEGIS

at 20 i barely wore clothing


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> at 20 i barely wore clothing



Yep, same here...shortest shorts, cropiest crops, strappiest spaghetti straps, miniest minis....


----------



## maddie66

AEGIS said:


> at 20 i barely wore clothing







berrydiva said:


> Yep, same here...shortest shorts, cropiest crops, strappiest spaghetti straps, miniest minis....




I remember reading an article Nora Ephron wrote when she was in her 60s advising everyone under 30 to wear bikinis as often as they could, 'cause things are gonna change after that point!


----------



## White Orchid

berrydiva said:


> Yep, same here...shortest shorts, cropiest crops, strappiest spaghetti straps, miniest minis....



Most of us did.  But I don't want to see her nipples nor yours.

Kinda like I don't need to see if a guy is circumcised or not.


----------



## White Orchid

Lol, yes!!!  Cos when you get to my age and look at photos of yourself in your 20s, you just cry lol.



maddie66 said:


> I remember reading an article Nora Ephron wrote when she was in her 60s advising everyone under 30 to wear bikinis as often as they could, 'cause things are gonna change after that point!


----------



## AEGIS

White Orchid said:


> Most of us did.  But I don't want to see her nipples nor yours.
> 
> Kinda like I don't need to see if a guy is circumcised or not.



you're comparing nipples [which everyone has] to a penis?


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> Most of us did.  But I don't want to see her nipples nor yours.
> 
> Kinda like I don't need to see if a guy is circumcised or not.



Well you can always look away because animals, humans included, can't control them on command......it's kind of a natural uncontrollable function of one's body. And, I have yet to see any man walking around, in public, with their penis out such that one can tell if they are circumcised or not; however, if one is able to tell, that would fall into a controlled event.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> Yep, same here...shortest shorts, cropiest crops, strappiest spaghetti straps, miniest minis....



Me too. Heck I'm 25 going on 26 and I still don't like clothes especially in the summer. I work out so I can wear what I want.

As far as not wanting to see or look at nipples or whatever else you don't like, the solution is simple: don't look. I see a lot of things in public that I could do without but I just avert my eyes and find something else to look at.  Nipples and cleavage really don't bother me, tho. A boob is a boob, no biggie.


----------



## White Orchid

AEGIS said:


> you're comparing nipples [which everyone has] to a penis?


Correct.


----------



## White Orchid

I've seen a guy in bicycle shorts and it wasn't pretty.  I'm guessing you've never seen that "Modern Family" episode?

And that whole "don't look" mantra is beyond facile.  You all saw Khloe's nips unless you're visually impaired.

I see dogs defacating all the time - doesn't mean I look per se.  They enter my field of vision.  Simple as that.



berrydiva said:


> Well you can always look away because animals, humans included, can't control them on command......it's kind of a natural uncontrollable function of one's body. And, I have yet to see any man walking around, in public, with their penis out such that one can tell if they are circumcised or not; however, if one is able to tell, that would fall into a controlled event.


----------



## eggpudding

White Orchid said:


> Most of us did.  But I don't want to see her nipples nor yours.
> 
> Kinda like I don't need to see if a guy is circumcised or not.


 


White Orchid said:


> I've seen a guy in bicycle shorts and it wasn't pretty.  I'm guessing you've never seen that "Modern Family" episode?
> 
> And that whole "don't look" mantra is beyond facile.  You all saw Khloe's nips unless you're visually impaired.
> 
> I see dogs defacating all the time - doesn't mean I look per se.  They enter my field of vision.  Simple as that.


 
Hahahah, yup! Exactly.


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> I've seen a guy in bicycle shorts and it wasn't pretty.  I'm guessing you've never seen that "Modern Family" episode?
> 
> And that whole "don't look" mantra is beyond facile.  You all saw Khloe's nips unless you're visually impaired.
> 
> I see dogs defacating all the time - doesn't mean I look per se.  They enter my field of vision.  Simple as that.




No, I don't watch modern family. And, if a dog defecating is the same as nipples  to you then rock on and be bothered....humans will continue to have nipples. I'm honestly not that uptight and not bothered by the human body.


----------



## White Orchid

berrydiva said:


> No, I don't watch modern family. And, if a dog defecating is the same as nipples  to you then rock on and be bothered....humans will continue to have nipples. I'm honestly not that uptight and not bothered by the human body.



You're missing my point re the defecating dog lol, but never mind.


----------



## limom

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Me too. Heck I'm 25 going on 26 and I still don't like clothes especially in the summer. I work out so I can wear what I want.
> 
> As far as not wanting to see or look at nipples or whatever else you don't like, the solution is simple: don't look. I see a lot of things in public that I could do without but I just avert my eyes and find something else to look at.  Nipples and cleavage really don't bother me, tho. A boob is a boob, no biggie.



Girl enjoy it and look at Jlo .
Maintain it and you can wear whatever you like for a long, long time.

And take naked pictures of yourself now!!!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

berrydiva said:


> well you can always look away because animals, humans included, can't control them on command......it's kind of a natural uncontrollable function of one's body. And, i have yet to see any man walking around, in public, with their penis out such that one can tell if they are circumcised or not; however, if one is able to tell, that would fall into a controlled event.



+1


----------



## myown

limom said:


> Girl enjoy it and look at Jlo .
> Maintain it and you can wear whatever you like for a long, long time.
> 
> And take naked pictures of yourself now!!!!



that´s so true! I really wish I´d have naked photos of my early 20s. or even photos of me in tight clothes. 



whimsic said:


> That outfit is terrible. The ugly dress is too tight, you can see the outline of her spanx and necklaces, and the shoes and hair look like they're part of a different outfit



I just wonder, why someone here frame feels the need to wear spanx


----------



## dangerouscurves

I enjoy looking at hot guys who don't wear anything under their pants *running out of the thread*


----------



## Lounorada

dangerouscurves said:


> I enjoy looking at hot guys who don't wear anything under their pants *running out of the thread*


----------



## AEGIS

dangerouscurves said:


> I enjoy looking at hot guys who don't wear anything under their pants *running out of the thread*



yaaasss gray sweatpants


----------



## vink

dangerouscurves said:


> I enjoy looking at hot guys who don't wear anything under their pants *running out of the thread*




Ah... The sentiment of being young. [emoji16]


----------



## limom

vink said:


> Ah... The sentiment of being young. [emoji16]



I am older and I am still looking.
I am not dead yet!


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> You're missing my point re the defecating dog lol, but never mind.




I like how when someone thinks your point makes no logical sense, you think they're missing it....I'm not missing it, it's flawed girl...Lol....variety is the spice of life though so I respect your and others right to remain bothered by uncontrollable natural ish. Just another way for women to make other women feel shame for their bodies and for being a woman.


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> I enjoy looking at hot guys who don't wear anything under their pants *running out of the thread*



 +1!! Sweatpants on a hot guy are a blessing from the gods!


----------



## dangerouscurves

limom said:


> I am older and I am still looking.
> 
> I am not dead yet!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## clydekiwi

White Orchid said:


> I've seen a guy in bicycle shorts and it wasn't pretty.  I'm guessing you've never seen that "Modern Family" episode?
> 
> And that whole "don't look" mantra is beyond facile.  You all saw Khloe's nips unless you're visually impaired.
> 
> I see dogs defacating all the time - doesn't mean I look per se.  They enter my field of vision.  Simple as that.




Exactly


----------



## dangerouscurves

aegis said:


> yaaasss gray sweatpants


----------



## terebina786

I wear a bra to work because that's just common sense.  I've gone out bra-less though, sometimes some tops or dresses call for it, it doesn't bother me.  Kendall looks good.


----------



## Sasha2012

Despite a 40 year age gap - the Jenners have proved animal print works across the ages.

Kendall Jenner and her mum Kris wore an abundance of super-glamorous jungle-inspired outerwear for a day of shopping in Calabasas, California on Thursday.

The supermodel, 20, looked sensational in a grey and white snakeskin biker jacket, while her 60-year-old mother went for out-and-out glamour in an ankle-length, tiger print coat.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ur-glamorous-shopping-trip.html#ixzz3xKklsrf8


----------



## Ladybug09

White Orchid said:


> Most of us did.  But I don't want to see her nipples nor yours.
> 
> *Kinda like I don't need to see if a guy is circumcised or not*.


gir, then don't go in the Jon Hamm thread...


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ladybug09 said:


> gir, then don't go in the Jon Hamm thread...




What's going on in that thread?!?!


----------



## WishList986

AEGIS said:


> yaaasss gray sweatpants



+1million


----------



## WishList986

berrydiva said:


> I like how when someone thinks your point makes no logical sense, you think they're missing it....I'm not missing it, it's flawed girl...Lol....variety is the spice of life though so I respect your and others right to remain bothered by uncontrollable natural ish. Just another way for women to make other women feel shame for their bodies and for being a woman.



currently bowing down to you


----------



## ophousewife

berrydiva said:


> [emoji23] +1!! Sweatpants on a hot guy are a blessing from the gods!


Where are the hot guys in sweats? Lol. All I see are the guys you wish were hidden in snowsuits.


----------



## Lounorada

ophousewife said:


> Where are the hot guys in sweats? Lol. All I see are the guys you wish were hidden in snowsuits.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Jumping into the conversation.......


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Jumping into the conversation.......
> 
> cdn.someecards.com/someecards/usercards/MjAxMy01MjdlNTU0ZjkyZmQ0ZDBj.png


----------



## clydekiwi

Encore Hermes said:


> Jumping into the conversation.......
> 
> 
> 
> cdn.someecards.com/someecards/usercards/MjAxMy01MjdlNTU0ZjkyZmQ0ZDBj.png




Where do we find this jon hamm thread


----------



## WishList986

clydekiwi said:


> Where do we find this jon hamm thread



Yes I am also searching, for a friend..


----------



## clydekiwi

WishList986 said:


> Yes I am also searching, for a friend..




Lol i found it. Just put his name in the search. Hes hung like a horse [emoji6]


----------



## WishList986

clydekiwi said:


> Lol i found it. Just put his name in the search. Hes hung like a horse [emoji6]



What on earth did we do to deserve this glorious man


----------



## Chloe_chick999

That 'vette is EVERYTHING.


----------



## clydekiwi

WishList986 said:


> What on earth did we do to deserve this glorious man




Lol hes good looking also


----------



## whimsic

/dying :lolots:


----------



## AEGIS

ophousewife said:


> Where are the hot guys in sweats? Lol. All I see are the guys you wish were hidden in snowsuits.





Lounorada said:


>



if i post pics i'll  get banned


----------



## clydekiwi

AEGIS said:


> if i post pics i'll  get banned






He looks good here [emoji87][emoji87]


----------



## berrydiva

ophousewife said:


> Where are the hot guys in sweats? Lol. All I see are the guys you wish were hidden in snowsuits.



Lmao


----------



## berrydiva

Jon Hamm and Idris should only wear sweatpants.


----------



## poopsie

Invasion of the Hammaconda!


----------



## VickyB

clydekiwi said:


> View attachment 3242417
> 
> He looks good here [emoji87][emoji87]



Yowza - heading to JH thread - see ya'll in a few weeks - LOL!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

berrydiva said:


> I like how when someone thinks your point makes no logical sense, you think they're missing it....I'm not missing it, it's flawed girl...Lol....variety is the spice of life though so I respect your and others right to remain bothered by uncontrollable natural ish. Just another way for women to make other women feel shame for their bodies and for being a woman.




+1 Preach.


----------



## VickyB

Oh, my  Pulled this from the JH thread.


----------



## dangerouscurves

clydekiwi said:


> View attachment 3242417
> 
> He looks good here [emoji87][emoji87]







VickyB said:


> Oh, my  Pulled this from the JH thread.




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## brandy33

VickyB said:


> Oh, my  Pulled this from the JH thread.


 Oh my&#8230;.


----------



## dangerouscurves

poopsie said:


> Invasion of the Hammaconda!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> Jon Hamm and Idris should only wear sweatpants.



Amen!


----------



## bag-princess

VickyB said:


> Oh, my  Pulled this from the JH thread.






http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## pinkfeet

Jesus, he's so hot there. No wonder she put up with all his crap over the years ... I might have too to be with that sexiness. 


He reeks hotness and doucheyness unfortunately.


----------



## morgan20

Oh damn


----------



## shiny_things

I just watched the St Barts episode. Every time Kylie and Tyga were together I just kept mentally saying 'ewwwwwwww'. I mean even if I didn't know the backstory, it would still make me side eye the whole thing.


----------



## clydekiwi

VickyB said:


> Yowza - heading to JH thread - see ya'll in a few weeks - LOL!




Haha


----------



## clydekiwi

VickyB said:


> Oh, my  Pulled this from the JH thread.




Wowza [emoji74]


----------



## myown

shiny_things said:


> I just watched the St Barts episode. Every time Kylie and Tyga were together I just kept mentally saying 'ewwwwwwww'. I mean even if I didn't know the backstory, it would still make me side eye the whole thing.



thank you for bringing this thread back to Kylie and Kendall. 
seems like I am the only person here not finding that penis-no-underwear-guy attractive at all


----------



## shiny_things

myown said:


> thank you for bringing this thread back to Kylie and Kendall.
> seems like I am the only person here not finding that penis-no-underwear-guy attractive at all



Any normal parent would have handed his arse to him when he made the comment about her arse jiggling. It's not like it's a 26 year old making the comment about his 24 year old wife. It's a borderline paedophile making the comment about someone he should have no interest in. And the way Kris thought the his n hers tattoos were good ideas. Ugh.


----------



## berrydiva

And as soon as the thread turns back to Kylie and Kendall....the thread comes to a standstill....


----------



## clydekiwi

berrydiva said:


> And as soon as the thread turns back to Kylie and Kendall....the thread comes to a standstill....




Hahaha


----------



## clydekiwi

berrydiva said:


> And as soon as the thread turns back to Kylie and Kendall....the thread comes to a standstill....




Were all in the jin hamm thread lol


----------



## Caz71

Omg checked out this guy. Good looking and yes u cant help look at his crotch


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> And as soon as the thread turns back to Kylie and Kendall....the thread comes to a standstill....







clydekiwi said:


> Were all in the jin hamm thread lol







Caz71 said:


> Omg checked out this guy. Good looking and yes u cant help look at his crotch




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## clydekiwi

Caz71 said:


> Omg checked out this guy. Good looking and yes u cant help look at his crotch




Anen! Its Right in your face lol


----------



## michie

myown said:


> thank you for bringing this thread back to Kylie and Kendall.
> seems like I am the only person here not finding that penis-no-underwear-guy attractive at all



lol #icant He looks like an alcoholic with a big d!ck. Probably sweats profusely and passes out before the blood gets a good flow.


----------



## limom

michie said:


> lol #icant He looks like an alcoholic with a big d!ck. Probably sweats profusely and passes out before the blood gets a good flow.




I don't know. Her girlfriend stayed with him for a long, long time...


----------



## myown

can anyone ID Kendalls nude-dress?


----------



## Avril

AEGIS said:


> you're comparing nipples [which everyone has] to a penis?





White Orchid said:


> Correct.



This is the oddest thing I've ever read on here. You are comparing nipples to genitals? Right.

:tumbleweed:


----------



## michie

limom said:


> I don't know. Her girlfriend stayed with him for a long, long time...



Ha! That means nothing! A guy I know has a Vienna sausage and he just got married. What's not stroke game to one could be choke game to another.


----------



## limom

michie said:


> Ha! That means nothing! A guy I know has a Vienna sausage and he just got married. What's not stroke game to one could be choke game to another.



Who would give up the Hammaconda?
And where do you go from there???


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Who would give up the Hammaconda?
> *And where do you go from there??*?







:lolots::lolots:   exactly!!!! 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## dangerouscurves

limom said:


> Who would give up the Hammaconda?
> 
> And where do you go from there???




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## berrydiva

michie said:


> Ha! That means nothing! A guy I know has a Vienna sausage and he just got married. What's not stroke game to one could be choke game to another.


----------



## BabyK

myown said:


> can anyone ID Kendalls nude-dress?





Ana & Elsa


----------



## minababe

Sasha2012 said:


> It was breakfast for three as Kendall Jenner, Kourtney Kardashian and her adorable daughter Penelope stepped out on Monday.
> 
> Kendall, 20, was doting aunt as she held the three-year-old girl's hand on the way into Blu Jam Cafe in Woodland Hills.
> 
> The slender model wore a clingy flesh-toned dress and white sneakers as strolled in to the restaurant with tot Penelope following closely behind.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...plays-doting-aunt-Penelope.html#ixzz3x3gP8kqE


 
she has a great body! but this look is a NO
Looks tacky without a bra


----------



## AEGIS

kendall is getting a wax figure?
overrated family


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Took this picture from celebrities and their Hermes thread . While everyone looking at her birkin . 
I saw scar or line under her thighs ... What happened to her ?


----------



## Notorious Pink

AEGIS said:


> kendall is getting a wax figure?




How will anyone be able to tell the difference? [emoji38]

Seriously....look at this picture [emoji651]&#65039; and tell me she doesn't look like a wax figure already....???


----------



## Humbugged

ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 3246956
> 
> Took this picture from celebrities and their Hermes thread . While everyone looking at her birkin .
> *I saw scar or line under her thighs ... What happened to her ?*




She impaled her leg on a fence when she was a kid


----------



## myown

BabyK said:


> Ana & Elsa



thanks!


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Humbugged said:


> She impaled her leg on a fence when she was a kid




Ooh thanks


----------



## VickyB

BBC said:


> How will anyone be able to tell the difference? [emoji38]
> 
> Seriously....look at this picture [emoji651]&#65039; and tell me she doesn't look like a wax figure already....???


----------



## pixiejenna

Is Kendull getting a wax figure or Kylie? Kendull's had work done but she doesn't look plastic yet. Kylie on the other hand shouldn't stand too close to the heater she might melt. More importantly if it is Kylie which face will they pic for the statue?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Don't know if this was posted or not but she got a new dog


----------



## sabrunka

Glitterandstuds said:


> Don't know if this was posted or not but she got a new dog



I saw that, super cute! I honestly think she loves and  cares for her dogs, so good for her.  Her dogs seemed to accept the new ones with open arms/paws lol.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Who got a new dog?


----------



## sabrunka

Encore Hermes said:


> Who got a new dog?



Kylie.  She got a new chihuahua.


----------



## br00kelynx

I wonder what happened to he black one. Sophia? I know she cares for her dogs so I'm curious..


----------



## lallybelle

br00kelynx said:


> I wonder what happened to he black one. Sophia? I know she cares for her dogs so I'm curious..



Sophie is her friends dog. Her friend was staying with her (maybe still is???) that's why the dogs were always together.

LOL one of her Love's won't come off. She snap chatted from Cartier and even they couldn't get it off.


----------



## lanasyogamama

http://www.buzzfeed.com/lyapalater/a...4EL#.dpGrMQELr 
Our story begins at  the end, with the Snapchat Kylie Jenner uploaded  last night. She  explains in the video that a bracelet has been stuck on  her for &#8220;like,  four years,&#8221; and that no one can get it off. Not even  the security guys  at Cartier (where her bracelet is from).      


* Now let&#8217;s rewind to May 11, 2013.*






                                                               Frazer Harrison / Getty Images


* Based on my  extensive Getty  Images search into the past, this night was the first  appearance of  &#8220;the bracelet.&#8221; (So it&#8217;s actually been stuck for, like,  three years,  but who&#8217;s counting?)*







                                                               Frazer Harrison / Getty Images


* It was the dawn of the bracelets.*



* Nov. 18, 2013:*





                                                               Jason Merritt / Getty Images


* All the bracelets are still there. None have betrayed her yet.*



* June 12, 2014:*





                                                               Angela Weiss / Getty Images


* Six months later,  and she still  wears numerous bracelets. At this point in time, it seems  like she just  likes to wear ALL the bracelets.*



* Sept. 16, 2015:*





                                                               Jamie Mccarthy / Getty Images


* This is an  important day. Because  it is on this day that only one bracelet is seen  on her right wrist.  That&#8217;s probably because she took off the other  bracelets but THIS ONE  DIDN&#8217;T COME OFF.*



* Nov. 18, 2015:*


                                                               Scott Barbour / Getty Images


* Two months later, and all of the bracelets are back on her right wrist. The one bracelet that didn&#8217;t come off is now disguised among the others. It&#8217;s hard to say which one it is; it blends so well.*







                                                               Scott Barbour / Getty Images


* Nov. 22, 2015:*





                                                               Jason Merritt / Getty Images


* Now this is where  the story gets  juicy again: Only days later, the troubled bracelet shows  its face. It  is revealed once more. It is the lone bracelet on Kylie&#8217;s  wrist.*



* Dec. 10, 2015:*





                                                               Alberto E. Rodriguez / Getty Images


* The bracelet that is apparently glued onto Kylie&#8217;s skin makes yet another public appearance on a red carpet &#8212; only a month ago.*



* And now, this  brings us back  to the end of the story and also the beginning of this  tale: KYLIE  TRYING TO GET THE DAMN BRACELET OFF HER WRIST.*


Instagram: @kylizzlesnapchats

* That&#8217;s where the  story ends for  now, because as of this moment Kylie has not shown her  fans (me) a  picture of her naked wrist. Best of luck in her bracelet  endeavors.*


----------



## VickyB

Another Kardashian who has lost the plot. This time it is the meaning and purpose of the Cartier Love Bracelet.


----------



## stylemepretty

Talk about first world problems smh


----------



## Sasha2012

While her sisters may be all about flashing their Calvins, this reality star prefers something a little more classic - showing off her granny panties.

Khloe Kardashian decided to transform a day out with Kourtney and Kylie Jenner - and the Keeping Up With the Kardashian cameras - into a glamorous affair, but it did not go quite to plan.

The 31-year-old was spotted showing off her curves in Calabasas, California, on Friday, in a skin tight gold maxi dress.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ming-Kylie-Jenner-Kourtney.html#ixzz3y2JUfcT5


----------



## michie

Last pic reminds me of that India Love chick.


----------



## pukasonqo

those pics about the infamous love bracelet give us a timeline of the no so subtle changes in kylie's face
all due to her hitting adulthood of course, no PS involved!
off to fill my kool aid glass


----------



## Encore Hermes

"She explains in the video that a bracelet has been stuck on her for like, four years, and that no one can get it off. *Not even the security guys at Cartier (where her bracelet is from). *

Oh please, they had security try?  like this happened. Not.


----------



## br00kelynx

Someone actually did research on her bracelet. Sad


----------



## lovemysavior

So I haven't posted here in a while but was just lurking since I  haven't been keeping up much with the Kardashians. So no word on Kylie and Tyga being officially over? Or is it hush hush because he's in trouble with that minor case now and a break up announcement from Kylie's camp would make him seem guilty of the minors accusations.


----------



## JessicaKate89

lovemysavior said:


> So I haven't posted here in a while but was just lurking since I  haven't been keeping up much with the Kardashians. So no word on Kylie and Tyga being officially over? Or is it hush hush because he's in trouble with that minor case now and a break up announcement from Kylie's camp would make him seem guilty of the minors accusations.




Fairly sure they're still together. They were photographed holding hands very recently. 

Tyga's not in trouble over the minor case.


----------



## DollyAntics

Sasha2012 said:


> While her sisters may be all about flashing their Calvins, this reality star prefers something a little more classic - showing off her granny panties.
> 
> 
> 
> Khloe Kardashian decided to transform a day out with Kourtney and Kylie Jenner - and the Keeping Up With the Kardashian cameras - into a glamorous affair, but it did not go quite to plan.
> 
> 
> 
> The 31-year-old was spotted showing off her curves in Calabasas, California, on Friday, in a skin tight gold maxi dress.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ming-Kylie-Jenner-Kourtney.html#ixzz3y2JUfcT5




Can anyone ID her tracksuit? Thanks!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I'm no fan of Farrah but Kendall made a comment about her on Khloe's show and she responded with this 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Dragggged


----------



## berrydiva

Glitterandstuds said:


> I'm no fan of Farrah but Kendall made a comment about her on Khloe's show and she responded with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250324
> 
> 
> Dragggged



And THAT is how you drag someone!!!!


----------



## Lounorada

Glitterandstuds said:


> I'm no fan of Farrah but Kendall made a comment about her on Khloe's show and she responded with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250324
> 
> 
> Dragggged


----------



## AEGIS

farah is a hot mess. she lost her battle w/Nicki and she won this one w/Kendall.


----------



## Caz71

I rem an old ep. Think they were at aspen. Someone had a new cartier watch. Kylie asks whats Cartier.


----------



## StopHammertime

Sasha2012 said:


> While her sisters may be all about flashing their Calvins, this reality star prefers something a little more classic - showing off her granny panties.
> 
> 
> 
> Khloe Kardashian decided to transform a day out with Kourtney and Kylie Jenner - and the Keeping Up With the Kardashian cameras - into a glamorous affair, but it did not go quite to plan.
> 
> 
> 
> The 31-year-old was spotted showing off her curves in Calabasas, California, on Friday, in a skin tight gold maxi dress.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ming-Kylie-Jenner-Kourtney.html#ixzz3y2JUfcT5




I am severely creeped out by those balloons with Kylie's face on them. Omg.


----------



## Sasha2012

Farrah didn't win anything. Kendall hit a nerve without even saying much. She said she sided with Nicki in the feud because she don't really agree with a lot of Farrah's decisions in life.

Farrah is a try hard and a wannabe. I was watching the new season of Teen Mom og and she is still delusional as ever. She is literally trying to model herself after Kim Kardashian but she will never be her. Farrah gets touchy when people bring up her porn and references Kim. Farrah wants to distance herself from her porno but she keeps to business related to it, hence why this week she was out promoting her new webcam business at the AVN Adult Entertainment Expo in Las Vegas.


----------



## JessicaKate89

Sasha2012 said:


> Farrah didn't win anything. Kendall hit a nerve without even saying much. She said she sided with Nicki in the feud because she don't really agree with a lot of Farrah's decisions in life.
> 
> Farrah is a try hard and a wannabe. I was watching the new season of Teen Mom og and she is still delusional as ever. She is literally trying to model herself after Kim Kardashian but she will never be her. Farrah gets touchy when people bring up her porn and references Kim. Farrah wants to distance herself from her porno but she keeps to business related to it, hence why this week she was out promoting her new webcam business at the AVN Adult Entertainment Expo in Las Vegas.




This. Farrah is in position to talk about a sex tape


----------



## limom

Sasha2012 said:


> Farrah didn't win anything. Kendall hit a nerve without even saying much. She said she sided with Nicki in the feud because she don't really agree with a lot of Farrah's decisions in life.
> 
> Farrah is a try hard and a wannabe. I was watching the new season of Teen Mom og and she is still delusional as ever. She is literally trying to model herself after Kim Kardashian but she will never be her. Farrah gets touchy when people bring up her porn and references Kim. Farrah wants to distance herself from her porno but she keeps to business related to it, hence why this week she was out promoting her new webcam business at the AVN Adult Entertainment Expo in Las Vegas.



Pot meets kettle.

If Farrah had PMK behind her, she would be wearing Balmain and would be having lunch with Valentino, too.


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> pot meets kettle.
> 
> 
> 
> if farrah had pmk behind her, she would be wearing balmain and would be having lunch with valentino, too.





this!!!!


----------



## shiny_things

Glitterandstuds said:


> I'm no fan of Farrah but Kendall made a comment about her on Khloe's show and she responded with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250324
> 
> 
> Dragggged



Hilarious as that is, Farrah is only famous because of a d**k.


----------



## NY_Mami

Sasha2012 said:


> While her sisters may be all about flashing their Calvins, this reality star prefers something a little more classic - showing off her granny panties.
> 
> Khloe Kardashian decided to transform a day out with Kourtney and Kylie Jenner - and the Keeping Up With the Kardashian cameras - into a glamorous affair, but it did not go quite to plan.
> 
> The 31-year-old was spotted showing off her curves in Calabasas, California, on Friday, in a skin tight gold maxi dress.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ming-Kylie-Jenner-Kourtney.html#ixzz3y2JUfcT5



How is that thing stuck??? She is probably screwing the thing to the right instead of the left....


----------



## Lounorada

limom said:


> Pot meets kettle.
> 
> If Farrah had PMK behind her, she would be wearing Balmain and would be having lunch with Valentino, too.


 

And Kanye. 
None of them were wearing Balmain straight of the runway or having lunch with Valentino until Kanye came into their lives and Kendull certainly wasn't modelling high-fashion...


----------



## limom

Lounorada said:


> And Kanye.
> None of them were wearing Balmain straight of the runway or having lunch with Valentino until Kanye came into their lives and Kendull certainly wasn't modelling high-fashion...



Yes, Kanye was a real come-up for that krew.
I was watching a docu on Daft Punk and they were interviewing Ye and who pops up?
Kim, PMK, Kendall and Gigi.
I was mad.


----------



## berrydiva

shiny_things said:


> Hilarious as that is, Farrah is only famous because of a d**k.



You use the word 'famous' too loosely in regards to Farrah. lol


----------



## AEGIS

limom said:


> Yes, Kanye was a real come-up for that krew.
> I was watching a docu on Daft Punk and they were interviewing Ye and who pops up?
> Kim, PMK, Kendall and Gigi.
> I was mad.



what do they have to do wit Daft Punk?
and Kanye has taken this family to another level. thanks to him they have a LOT of new business ventures. they were not getting Vogue covers and business deals before. He has made them hundreds of millions. Maybe not Kourt and Khloe but Kim, Kendall and Kylie han Kris w/her 10% have benefited greatly.
whereas his music is now....mediocre


----------



## AEGIS

Sasha2012 said:


> Farrah didn't win anything. Kendall hit a nerve without even saying much. She said she sided with Nicki in the feud because she don't really agree with a lot of Farrah's decisions in life.
> 
> Farrah is a try hard and a wannabe. I was watching the new season of Teen Mom og and she is still delusional as ever. She is literally trying to model herself after Kim Kardashian but she will never be her. Farrah gets touchy when people bring up her porn and references Kim. Farrah wants to distance herself from her porno but she keeps to business related to it, hence why this week she was out promoting her new webcam business at the AVN Adult Entertainment Expo in Las Vegas.





WAIT A MINUTE?! Nicki was talking about how Farrah talks to her mother craaaazy and Kendall was agreeing with that?  She's a hypocrite of the highest order. She and her sisters talk to her mother crazy as hell. They do not treat their mother nicely.  The only one who isn't mean to Kris is Kim which is why she's the favorite.


----------



## limom

AEGIS said:


> what do they have to do wit Daft Punk?



Not a damn thing!
At least, they were not interviewed but seeing them was ****ing disappointing!
Ye was interviewed at the LV foundation.
The French are pandering to those morons way too much.


----------



## SpeedyJC

br00kelynx said:


> Someone actually did research on her bracelet. Sad



Well I guess when it comes to Kylie there isn't really much to talk about.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Sasha2012 said:


> Farrah didn't win anything. Kendall hit a nerve without even saying much. She said she sided with Nicki in the feud because she don't really agree with a lot of Farrah's decisions in life.
> 
> Farrah is a try hard and a wannabe. I was watching the new season of Teen Mom og and she is still delusional as ever. She is literally trying to model herself after Kim Kardashian but she will never be her. Farrah gets touchy when people bring up her porn and references Kim. Farrah wants to distance herself from her porno but she keeps to business related to it, hence why this week she was out promoting her new webcam business at the AVN Adult Entertainment Expo in Las Vegas.




I know you are very pro Kardashian but Farrah laid it out, I do agree that she tries to act like she didn't do porn but she wasn't wrong when she tagged Kendall in this, Kendall and crew seem to forget why they are famous and no one can say they are famous for anything else.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

shiny_things said:


> Hilarious as that is, Farrah is only famous because of a d**k.




In fairness Teen Mom made her "famous" the porn just made her even more ratchet


----------



## Glitterandstuds

AEGIS said:


> WAIT A MINUTE?! Nicki was talking about how Farrah talks to her mother craaaazy and Kendall was agreeing with that?  She's a hypocrite of the highest order. She and her sisters talk to her mother crazy as hell. They do not treat their mother nicely.  The only one who isn't mean to Kris is Kim which is why she's the favorite.




Kendall also insinuated that she wasn't down with the porn side of Farrah


----------



## bag-princess

Glitterandstuds said:


> I know you are very pro Kardashian but Farrah laid it out, I do agree that she tries to act like she didn't do porn but she wasn't wrong when she tagged Kendall in this, *Kendall and crew seem to forget why they are famous and no one can say they are famous for anything else*.





don't worry!!!  when they get too far out of pocket Kim will reel them back in with the reminder of why they are famous!


----------



## SpeedyJC

Glitterandstuds said:


> In fairness Teen Mom made her "famous" the porn just made her even more ratchet



Well in all fairness the reason why she was a teen mom in the first place was because of a d**k.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

SpeedyJC said:


> Well in all fairness the reason why she was a teen mom in the first place was because of a d**k.




Indeed but it wasn't a porn that made her "famous" it's was MTV so there is a slight difference


----------



## SpeedyJC

Glitterandstuds said:


> Indeed but it wasn't a porn that made her "famous" it's was MTV so there is a slight difference



Yeah a very extreme  slight difference. I can see if she was famous for something other than a trashy tv show that is on a has been music tv station but she's not. Also fact is girl did a porn herself for fame and money purposes so that right there cancels her out from insulting others who do or have done the same.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

SpeedyJC said:


> Yeah a very extreme  slight difference. I can see if she was famous for something other than a trashy tv show that is on a has been music tv station but she's not. Also fact is girl did a porn herself for fame and money purposes so that right there cancels her out from insulting others who do or have done the same.




I do agree it's a has been music station but for some reason Teen Mom still pulls some serious ratings, I also agree that she has no right to insult anyone but she didn't start it, she was simply responding to the shade Kendall threw her way and let's be honest neither have room to talk!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ray J made an entire family with his d!ck but couldn't put that same d!ck to work and make more of comeup for himself beyond starring on ratchet, D-list reality shows. Sucks for him.


----------



## berrydiva

SpeedyJC said:


> Yeah a very extreme  slight difference. I can see if she was famous for something other than a trashy tv show that is on a has been music tv station but she's not. Also fact is girl did a porn herself for fame and money purposes so that right there cancels her out from insulting others who do or have done the same.



MTV is known as a music station still? They reinvented themselves a long time ago no?


----------



## Sasha2012

She ruled the runway earlier in the day.

But Kendall Jenner looked as fabulous as she had an hour beforehand as she returned to her hotel in Paris, following her impressive stint at the Chanel Haute Couture show during Paris Fashion Week on Tuesday.

The 20-year-old swapped her dramatic black lace couture gown for a typical off-duty model look for her departure from the capital's iconic Grand Palais to head to her temporary accommodation.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...otel-rocking-Chanel-runway.html#ixzz3yN8rMHqx


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I'm surprised she didn't walk for Versace, Karl is now all about Gigi, I've noticed that Gigi is becoming bigger than Kendall in the fashion world.


----------



## Sasha2012

With family drama brewing, Kylie Jenner kept herself busy on Sunday with a trip to a luxury jewelry store.

The teenager is said to be 'livid' over brother Rob Kardashian's rumored new romance with Blac Chyna, who was previously engaged to Kylie's 26-year-old boyfriend, rapper Tyga.

The 18-year-old 'feels betrayed' by the bizarre twist, reports People.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-getting-close-brother-Rob.html#ixzz3yNm8qrap


----------



## saira1214

She's gaining weight or those leather leggings are not very flattering.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Kendall. The only one with any talent in that family sans former Bruce. (I've yet to see Caitlyn's talent.)

She looks good in Chanel.


----------



## redney

BagOuttaHell said:


> Kendall. The only one with any talent in that family sans former Bruce. (I've yet to see Caitlyn's talent.)
> 
> She looks good in Chanel.



There certainly is a low bar for "talent" in that family.


----------



## whimsic

What talent? She should be thanking the universe she is tall and skinny otherwise she would be roaming the streets with Kylie.


----------



## Lounorada

whimsic said:


> What talent? She should be thanking the universe she is tall and skinny otherwise she would be roaming the streets with Kylie.




 Truth.


----------



## Oryx816

VickyB said:


> Oh, my  Pulled this from the JH thread.




I have been away from TPF for a few months and I come back and this is what I have been missing?!  

A lot of meat walking down the street!


----------



## AEGIS

talent? she walks....and not very well


----------



## chowlover2

whimsic said:


> What talent? She should be thanking the universe she is tall and skinny otherwise she would be roaming the streets with Kylie.



" dead "


----------



## forchanel

http://ken-doll.tumblr.com/post/138092374392/she-was-so-rude-to-me-i-waited-a-while-to

Recent fan encounter with Kendall. I get that it's probably annoying when people come up to you all the time but those people are part of the reason that you are making money, there is no reason to act like that especially if the fan was being respectful. Sad but not surprising.


----------



## zen1965

whimsic said:


> What talent? She should be thanking the universe she is tall and skinny otherwise she would be roaming the streets with Kylie.



Post of the week!


----------



## Jikena

forchanel said:


> http://ken-doll.tumblr.com/post/138092374392/she-was-so-rude-to-me-i-waited-a-while-to
> 
> Recent fan encounter with Kendall. I get that it's probably annoying when people come up to you all the time but those people are part of the reason that you are making money, there is no reason to act like that especially if the fan was being respectful. Sad but not surprising.



Can you explain ? All I see is "she-was-so-rude-to-me-i-waited-a-while-to" in the link and then the picture. No text next to the picture. Tumblr is a mystery to me lol.


----------



## tweegy

forchanel said:


> http://ken-doll.tumblr.com/post/138092374392/she-was-so-rude-to-me-i-waited-a-while-to
> 
> Recent fan encounter with Kendall. I get that it's probably annoying when people come up to you all the time but those people are part of the reason that you are making money, there is no reason to act like that especially if the fan was being respectful. Sad but not surprising.



I'm lost..Can you elaborate one what went on here?


----------



## aleksandras

Jikena said:


> Can you explain ? All I see is "she-was-so-rude-to-me-i-waited-a-while-to" in the link and then the picture. No text next to the picture. *Tumblr is a mystery to me lol.*



Me too. Don't know where to look for information


----------



## forchanel

She was so rude to me. I waited a while to approach her so I wouldnt bother her. When I finally got the guts to go up to her to tell her that I admired her for years and that Im a huge fan, she just stood there and looked uninterested. When I asked her for a picture she said to make it quick and just one, in a bad tone."

^^That's what a fan that met her said.


----------



## SpeedyJC

forchanel said:


> http://ken-doll.tumblr.com/post/138092374392/she-was-so-rude-to-me-i-waited-a-while-to
> 
> Recent fan encounter with Kendall. I get that it's probably annoying when people come up to you all the time but those people are part of the reason that you are making money, there is no reason to act like that especially if the fan was being respectful. Sad but not surprising.






forchanel said:


> &#8220;She was so rude to me. I waited a while to approach her so I wouldn&#8217;t bother her. When I finally got the guts to go up to her to tell her that I admired her for years and that I&#8217;m a huge fan, she just stood there and looked uninterested. When I asked her for a picture she said to make it quick and just one, in a bad tone."
> 
> ^^That's what a fan that met her said.


 
Not surprised at all. People want to worship these narcissist and then they are shocked when they get treated rudely by them.


----------



## bag-princess

forchanel said:


> She was so rude to me. I waited a while to approach her so I wouldnt bother her. When I finally got the guts to go up to her to tell her that I admired her for years and that Im a huge fan, she just stood there and looked uninterested. When I asked her for a picture she said to make it quick and just one, in a bad tone."
> 
> ^^That's what a fan that met her said.





:lolots::lolots:  oh their life is just ruined now!!  "in a bad tone" - knowing these rabid fans it may not have been that bad.  they get so upset when they don't get the reaction they dreamed of!


----------



## pukasonqo

forchanel said:


> She was so rude to me. I waited a while to approach her so I wouldnt bother her. When I finally got the guts to go up to her to tell her that I admired her for years and that Im a huge fan, she just stood there and looked uninterested. When I asked her for a picture she said to make it quick and just one, in a bad tone."
> 
> ^^That's what a fan that met her said.




well, she is lucky she wasn't charged for taking a pic with kendull!


----------



## dangerouscurves

forchanel said:


> She was so rude to me. I waited a while to approach her so I wouldnt bother her. When I finally got the guts to go up to her to tell her that I admired her for years and that Im a huge fan, she just stood there and looked uninterested. When I asked her for a picture she said to make it quick and just one, in a bad tone."
> 
> ^^That's what a fan that met her said.




That's what happens when you admire someone you shouldn't admire.


----------



## Longchamp

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3252922&stc=1&d=1453829284

Terrible.  I can still hear my Mom. "Head back, stand up straight." 
Kendall missed that advice.


----------



## Lounorada

forchanel said:


> http://ken-doll.tumblr.com/post/138092374392/she-was-so-rude-to-me-i-waited-a-while-to
> 
> Recent fan encounter with Kendall. I get that it's probably annoying when people come up to you all the time but those people are part of the reason that you are making money, there is no reason to act like that especially if the fan was being respectful. Sad but not surprising.


 
Not one bit surprised.



SpeedyJC said:


> Not surprised at all. People want to worship these narcissist and then they are shocked when they get treated rudely by them.


This.


----------



## Lounorada

Jikena said:


> Can you explain ? All I see is "she-was-so-rude-to-me-i-waited-a-while-to" in the link and then the picture. No text next to the picture. Tumblr is a mystery to me lol.





tweegy said:


> I'm lost..Can you elaborate one what went on here?





aleksandras said:


> Me too. Don't know where to look for information


 
This is what was said in the tumblr post:



> &#8220;She was so rude to me. I waited a while to approach her so I wouldn&#8217;t bother her. When I finally got the guts to go up to her to tell her that I admired her for years and that I&#8217;m a huge fan, she just stood there and looked uninterested. When I asked her for a picture she said to make it quick and just one, in a bad tone.
> 
> Y'all don&#8217;t hear the truth sometimes about Kendall here&#8217;s a fan experience from meeting her. Quite an honest one it seems.


----------



## Lounorada

https://www.instagram.com/p/BAqlx1KpEOQ/


----------



## Jikena

Lounorada said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BAqlx1KpEOQ/


----------



## Encore Hermes

Lounorada said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BAqlx1KpEOQ/



 the comments


ellojello323Seriously she's so dumb on the real she's basically a retard imagine if she's didn't have money or fame she would be working at McDonald's if she's lucky she's not smart enough to get a degree


----------



## dangerouscurves

Encore Hermes said:


> the comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ellojello323Seriously she's so dumb on the real she's basically a retard imagine if she's didn't have money or fame she would be working at McDonald's if she's lucky she's not smart enough to get a degree




Every job requires some sort of intelligence, even at McDonald. She doesn't have any.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Encore Hermes said:


> the comments
> 
> 
> ellojello323Seriously she's so dumb on the real she's basically a retard imagine if she's didn't have money or fame she would be working at McDonald's if she's lucky she's not smart enough to get a degree



But Kendall does have money and fame, and a killer body. I highly doubt she would be working at McDonalds- though nothing wrong with that- is there? I'd say she was ambitious enough to become a very successful model, I think she would be successful at whatever she decided to do. Regardless of her last name. For you to call her a retard says a whole lot about you! People that call other people names like dumb, retard, and not smart enough are usually jealous or insecure. Chew on that.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Encore Hermes said:


> the comments
> 
> 
> ellojello323Seriously she's so dumb on the real she's basically a retard imagine if she's didn't have money or fame she would be working at McDonald's if she's lucky she's not smart enough to get a degree





peppermintpatty said:


> But Kendall does have money and fame, and a killer body. I highly doubt she would be working at McDonalds- though nothing wrong with that- is there? I'd say she was ambitious enough to become a very successful model, *I think she would be successful at whatever she decided to do. *Regardless of her last name. For you to call her a retard says a whole lot about you! People that call other people names like dumb, retard, and not smart enough are usually jealous or insecure. Chew on that.



 that is great peppermintpatty but what does my copy of ellojello's post have to do with Kendull?


----------



## pukasonqo

there are many girls with killer bodies, stunning faces stuck on favelas, 'hoods or war zones
she was lucky to have PMK as a momager and to get the jobs she got because, seriously, without the name and the publicity she would be one of thousands
remember ali lohan?


----------



## peppermintpatty

pukasonqo said:


> there are many girls with killer bodies, stunning faces stuck on favelas, 'hoods or war zones
> she was lucky to have PMK as a momager and to get the jobs she got because, seriously, without the name and the publicity she would be one of thousands
> remember ali lohan?


I don't know what a favelas is - sorry. What does Kendall have to do with the hood or war zones??? That's your opinion- I have mine. Kendall has looks, a body, a good work ethic. Can't say I see her in the hood or a war zone. And Ali Lohan should mean what to me??? Why can't anybody just be happy that someone is doing well. Call them names , bash them- what do you care? What is she doing that hurts you in any way shape or form? Because if she isn't, it shouldn't bother you. Live and let Live!!!!


----------



## VickyB

Lounorada said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BAqlx1KpEOQ/


----------



## berrydiva

peppermintpatty said:


> I don't know what a favelas is - sorry. What does Kendall have to do with the hood or war zones??? That's your opinion- I have mine. Kendall has looks, a body, a good work ethic. Can't say I see her in the hood or a war zone. And Ali Lohan should mean what to me??? Why can't anybody just be happy that someone is doing well. Call them names , bash them- what do you care? What is she doing that hurts you in any way shape or form? Because if she isn't, it shouldn't bother you. Live and let Live!!!!



Favela basically means slum. I think all that pukasonqo meant was that there are women who are overlooked for modeling given their socioeconomic conditions and Kendall is fortunate that she had Kris to get jobs because otherwise she'd go unnoticed like those other girls. She can correct me if I misunderstood her post but I thought it was just a general opinion...not sure why you came for her. Out your feelings you must come.


----------



## peppermintpatty

berrydiva said:


> Favela basically means slum. I think all that pukasonqo meant was that there are women who are overlooked for modeling given their socioeconomic conditions and Kendall is fortunate that she had Kris to get jobs because otherwise she'd go unnoticed like those other girls. She can correct me if I misunderstood her post but I thought it was just a general opinion...not sure why you came for her. Out your feelings you must come.


I didn't realize I was coming for anyone??? I didn't realize that my feelings weren't suppose to come out??? Lot's of models have been "discovered" in all sorts of places. They might not have had a famous mom, but they were discovered. Kendall might have been discovered. I don't know that, and neither do you.


----------



## berrydiva

peppermintpatty said:


> I didn't realize I was coming for anyone??? I didn't realize that my feelings weren't suppose to come out??? Lot's of models have been "discovered" in all sorts of places. They might not have had a famous mom, but they were discovered. Kendall might have been discovered. I don't know that, and neither do you.



Err um...ok. :weird:  Sorry my Yoda was lost in translation. Carry on. "Tell em why you mad son."


----------



## peppermintpatty

berrydiva said:


> Err um...ok. :weird:  Sorry my Yoda was lost in translation. Carry on. "Tell em why you mad son."


I'm sorry, did I sound mad? I sure didn't mean to, Son! Err um...ok??? Y'all are upset there aren't supermodels being discovered in slums, hoods, and war zones? Maybe they don't look for models there for obvious reasons. Evidently Kendall is all that dumb or retarded since she models, works for a cosmetic company, and others. Maybe her mamma did get her in the door, but it isn't Kris doing the work. I'll say it again- Kendall might have been discovered all on her own. I do admit- it's not likely she would have been discovered it a war zone. You say I am mad, I say why do you care how she got there. She's keeping herself there, and it isn't hurting me. Carry on..


----------



## berrydiva

:weird:  I just....


----------



## pukasonqo

berrydiva said:


> Favela basically means slum. I think all that pukasonqo meant was that there are women who are overlooked for modeling given their socioeconomic conditions and Kendall is fortunate that she had Kris to get jobs because otherwise she'd go unnoticed like those other girls. She can correct me if I misunderstood her post but I thought it was just a general opinion...not sure why you came for her. Out your feelings you must come.




thank you berrydiva, that is exactly what i meant


----------



## dangerouscurves

peppermintpatty said:


> But Kendall does have money and fame, and a killer body. I highly doubt she would be working at McDonalds- though nothing wrong with that- is there? I'd say she was ambitious enough to become a very successful model, I think she would be successful at whatever she decided to do. Regardless of her last name. For you to call her a retard says a whole lot about you! People that call other people names like dumb, retard, and not smart enough are usually jealous or insecure. Chew on that.







peppermintpatty said:


> I don't know what a favelas is - sorry. What does Kendall have to do with the hood or war zones??? That's your opinion- I have mine. Kendall has looks, a body, a good work ethic. Can't say I see her in the hood or a war zone. And Ali Lohan should mean what to me??? Why can't anybody just be happy that someone is doing well. Call them names , bash them- what do you care? What is she doing that hurts you in any way shape or form? Because if she isn't, it shouldn't bother you. Live and let Live!!!!




Please do not discuss the members. We're talking about Kendall and Kylie here, mkay? It's against the rules, you know.


----------



## pixiejenna

whimsic said:


> What talent? She should be thanking the universe she is tall and skinny otherwise she would be roaming the streets with Kylie.



Truth!  However she's probably put in just as much time on her back as her other sisters have had too.


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> Please do not discuss the members. We're talking about Kendall and Kylie here, mkay? It's against the rules, you know.



The best part of this is that no one actually called Kendall a retard which is what started the tizzy.


----------



## berrydiva

pukasonqo said:


> thank you berrydiva, that is exactly what i meant


I got you


----------



## pukasonqo

berrydiva said:


> The best part of this is that no one actually called Kendall a retard which is what started the tizzy.




yup, i didn't call her "retard" as i find the term insulting with those who can have different challenges
anyway, it got the thread a bit more animated!
and thanks for getting me berrydiva, english is my second language so it can be hard sometimes to express oneself well [emoji74]


----------



## Encore Hermes

berrydiva said:


> The best part of this is that no one actually called Kendall a retard which is what started the tizzy.


----------



## AEGIS

kylie's face looks so bad in motion
i just dont get


----------



## berrydiva

Encore Hermes said:


>



I see what you did there...you ain't slick, Rick.


----------



## VickyB

Kylie should be the poster child for Home Schooling. In the most recent epi, Kylie describing Kris' behavior as "invasive" rather than "intrusive" made me snort wine out of my nose!!!! Come to think of it, Kris' behavior is probably as painful as an invasive procedure. Unfortunately, Kylie doesn't understand the nuances of word play.


----------



## Sasha2012

It's been a drama-filled week for the TV family so there'll no doubt be lots to talk about on Khloe's new show.

And Kylie Jenner made a stylish appearance at studios in Burbank as she prepared to film a segment for Kocktails With Khloe.

The teen TV star was pictured in a slouchy grey jumpsuit which she dressed up with some Christian Dior lace boots. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-amid-Rob-Blac-Chyna-drama.html#ixzz3yVwLizUM


----------



## Encore Hermes

It's been a drama-filled week for the TV family *so there'll no doubt be lots to talk about on Khloe's new show.*


_Ratings are in the toilet.......please............watch the show_


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That jumpsuit is interesting, I need a better look but I think I might like it.


----------



## pukasonqo

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> That jumpsuit is interesting, I need a better look but I think I might like it.




not mad about the lace booties but i like the jumpsuit


----------



## JessicaKate89

Encore Hermes said:


> It's been a drama-filled week for the TV family *so there'll no doubt be lots to talk about on Khloe's new show.*
> 
> 
> _Ratings are in the toilet.......please............watch the show_




I saw a report saying the show got the highest rating that network has seen.


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


>


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> With family drama brewing, Kylie Jenner kept herself busy on Sunday with a trip to a luxury jewelry store.
> 
> The teenager is said to be 'livid' over brother Rob Kardashian's rumored new romance with Blac Chyna, who was previously engaged to Kylie's 26-year-old boyfriend, rapper Tyga.
> 
> The 18-year-old 'feels betrayed' by the bizarre twist, reports People.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-getting-close-brother-Rob.html#ixzz3yNm8qrap


Kylie looks so much better with short hair


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> :weird:  I just....





  it's like being in the twilight zone isn't it!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

JessicaKate89 said:


> I saw a report saying the show got the highest rating that network has seen.




Where? I read that the ratings were horrendous


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

peppermintpatty said:


> But Kendall does have money and fame, and a killer body. I highly doubt she would be working at McDonalds- though nothing wrong with that- is there? I'd say she was ambitious enough to become a very successful model, I think she would be successful at whatever she decided to do. Regardless of her last name. For you to call her a retard says a whole lot about you! People that call other people names like dumb, retard, and not smart enough are usually jealous or insecure. Chew on that.



But she didn't call her that, she was merely pasting a comment from someone else on Instagram.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Babydoll Chanel said:


> But she didn't call her that, she was merely pasting a comment from someone else on Instagram.


I'm not embarrassed at all now!!!! I am sorry Encore Hermes. I have never been on Instagram and didn't realize it wasn't you. I don't like it when people use the word retard and it got me riled up. Sorry again for the misunderstanding.  I must be too old for this lol. When I show my teenage daughter this, she will definitely think so!!!! Should I do something like the walk of shame now? It sure feels like it!!!!


----------



## limom

peppermintpatty said:


> I'm not embarrassed at all now!!!! I am sorry Encore Hermes. I have never been on Instagram and didn't realize it wasn't you. I don't like it when people use the word retard and it got me riled up. Sorry again for the misunderstanding.  I must be too old for this lol. When I show my teenage daughter this, she will definitely think so!!!! Should I do something like the walk of shame now? It sure feels like it!!!!



How old are you doll?


----------



## berrydiva

peppermintpatty said:


> I'm not embarrassed at all now!!!! I am sorry Encore Hermes. I have never been on Instagram and didn't realize it wasn't you. I don't like it when people use the word retard and it got me riled up. Sorry again for the misunderstanding.  I must be too old for this lol. When I show my teenage daughter this, she will definitely think so!!!! Should I do something like the walk of shame now? It sure feels like it!!!!



I highly doubt you're too old for this....but I did get a good chuckle.


----------



## peppermintpatty

I am over 50 and obviously not old enough to know better!!!! I have had a chuckle too lol! Next time I will ask my daughter before I post so I don't screw up again!!!!


----------



## Encore Hermes

peppermintpatty said:


> I'm not embarrassed at all now!!!! I am sorry Encore Hermes. I have never been on Instagram and didn't realize it wasn't you. I don't like it when people use the word retard and it got me riled up. Sorry again for the misunderstanding.  I must be too old for this lol. When I show my teenage daughter this, she will definitely think so!!!! Should I do something like the walk of shame now? It sure feels like it!!!!



No worries Doll.  
And I thought it was funny because the Instagram, post & quote was about Kylie, not kendull.


----------



## berrydiva

peppermintpatty said:


> I am over 50 and obviously not old enough to know better!!!! I have had a chuckle too lol! Next time I will ask my daughter before I post so I don't screw up again!!!!



It's all good...no harm no foul in this place. We disagree passionately in one thread and agree in another; that's all the fun. And fyi "Tell em why you mad son" is taken from a skit in a few songs and it's just an expression for when someone is on a tear.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Encore Hermes said:


> No worries Doll.
> And I thought it was funny because the Instagram, post & quote was about Kylie, not kendull.


Now I am even more embarrassed!!!! Again I am sorry. I am banning myself from commenting- this is the second time I have misunderstood what someone was saying!!! Good thing I can laugh at myself- I tell ya!!! Thanks for being so understanding


----------



## peppermintpatty

berrydiva said:


> It's all good...no harm no foul in this place. We disagree passionately in one thread and agree in another; that's all the fun. And fyi "Tell em why you mad son" is taken from a skit in a few songs and it's just an expression for when someone is on a tear.


Oh my- I was definitely on a tear!!!! lol!!!! I will be quiet for a while now


----------



## berrydiva

peppermintpatty said:


> Now I am even more embarrassed!!!! Again I am sorry. I am banning myself from commenting- this is the second time I have misunderstood what someone was saying!!! Good thing I can laugh at myself- I tell ya!!! Thanks for being so understanding



No need to keep apologizing...happens too all of us. At least you can laugh at yourself and with us...some folks never get that far.


----------



## JessicaKate89

Glitterandstuds said:


> Where? I read that the ratings were horrendous




This isn't the original article I read but when I googled it they were all very similar. The only bad one I could find as from radar online so that was telling [emoji23]

http://www.ew.com/article/2016/01/25/kocktails-khloe-ratings-fyi


----------



## Glitterandstuds

JessicaKate89 said:


> This isn't the original article I read but when I googled it they were all very similar. The only bad one I could find as from radar online so that was telling [emoji23]
> 
> http://www.ew.com/article/2016/01/25/kocktails-khloe-ratings-fyi



I saw the radar online one and the only thing that made sense was she's having her family members on, but I did read a few that said the ratings were good for that channel (Never heard of that channel before lol) and then I read others that said the ratings were bad so who knows lol


----------



## limom

Glitterandstuds said:


> I saw the radar online one and the only thing that made sense was she's having her family members on, but I did read a few that said the ratings were good for that channel (Never heard of that channel before lol) and then I read others that said the ratings were bad so who knows lol



She was on Howard stern promoting and according to him, nobody watches this channel.
He even said that on the positive, she would be their number one show.


----------



## chowlover2

Kylie's show didn't post in the 100 top cable shows of the day on TV ratings by the Numbers. I don't think there were any shows from FYI in the top 100.


----------



## berrydiva

Kylie has a show?


----------



## pukasonqo

berrydiva said:


> Kylie has a show?




i thought she was going to kocktails with koko


----------



## berrydiva

pukasonqo said:


> i thought she was going to kocktails with koko



Oh ok. I misunderstood, thought she had her own show too. Thanks.


----------



## michie

Chances are, anyone who has FYI in their cable package has better things to watch.


----------



## pukasonqo

berrydiva said:


> Oh ok. I misunderstood, thought she had her own show too. Thanks.




please don't give PMK ideas! 
"watching paint dry with kendall"
"the many faces of kylie"
[emoji77]


----------



## Sasha2012

She's the face of Mango's new Spring 2016 campaign.

And Kendall Jenner was the picture perfect pin-up girl as she attended the official photocall for the high street store's new Tribal Spirit themed collection in Barcelona, Spain on Thursday evening.

The 20-year-old model looked incredible as she modelled matching leather separates, showcasing her flat stomach and tiny waist in the stylish crop top.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...h-crop-photocall-Barcelona.html#ixzz3yaW3aDOU


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love that mustard dress outfit. Is that dress also by Mango?


----------



## Lounorada

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I love that mustard dress outfit. Is that dress also by Mango?


Yep, the dress is by Mango.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

She looks cute minus those dead eyes


----------



## VickyB

What is Mango???


----------



## berrydiva

VickyB said:


> What is Mango???



Clothing shop.


----------



## VickyB

berrydiva said:


> Clothing shop.



Thanks, but is it high end or run of the mill Mall shop? Off to Google!


----------



## pinkfeet

she's looking very medicated.


----------



## berrydiva

VickyB said:


> Thanks, but is it high end or run of the mill Mall shop? Off to Google!




Zara equivalent, popular, decent prices. I don't know if they're in malls...I usually see them as stand alone stores.


----------



## Oruka

The Gene Gods were definately on Kendall side, she got the best of Bruce and Kris Gene pool. It is amazing because Kim was so naturally pretty (prior to her PS) but she didn't have the body to become a model, same for Kourtney (although not as pretty) and Khloe had the height but nothing else. I thought Kylie could have done some minor modeling if she didn't ruin her face. Kendall just lucked out to be tall, very slim and such a pretty face!


----------



## lizmil

It's funny, that picture above where her posture is curved (5th from the top) I think she looks pretty (facially), but a lot of times she isn't pretty, IMO. She actually is a good model, she draws attention because people know who she is, but she's plain enough that she doesn't outshine the clothing she models.


----------



## limom

pinkfeet said:


> she's looking very medicated.



Well, she was exhausted recently.


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Well, she was exhausted recently.





now THAT is how you throw glorious shade!!!!


----------



## White Orchid

I think she's the prettiest of the lot too, but, having said that, I can honestly say I've see prettier girls in real life.  The prettiest was a Turkish girl I saw in my local Witchery store.  That girl was just stunning!  

There are a ton of petty girls out there IMO - they just don't have the family connections and possibly the ego/confidence to make it in the big world of modelling.


----------



## VickyB

berrydiva said:


> Zara equivalent, popular, decent prices. I don't know if they're in malls...I usually see them as stand alone stores.



Thanks!


----------



## mcb100

I think that Kendall and Kylie are both pretty in their own ways, especially Kendall. However, it's my personal opinion that if Kylie would stop getting lip injections and messing around she would look prettier a bit more natural....
  However, when I think of a typical model, I usually don't really associate them with being pretty. Have you ever seen models in real life, walking down the street? They look great in photographs but usually they have a very ehmm unique/slim looking face, and extremely long legs like an Amazon woman or something. Models have striking features but to me the ones that I have seen in real life are not what I would call pretty....very thin, not many curves, and that's okay. Most features that model agencies like, like say big ears or someone with striking eyebrows (aka like Cara's.), yanno things that set them apart from real people, are not what a lot of people would consider to be pretty....


Just saying the stereotype that I often hear from guys especially is somewhere along the lines of "oh so and so's dating a model, that means they must be gorgeous"  When in real life, I typically do not find most models to be conventionally attractive looking.


----------



## Hanna1

Commercial models are more conventionally beautiful and high fashion models less so.  Nowadays, most agencies attempt to get their models to straddle both commercial and high fashion work.  It's always been done, but Gisele really bridged that divide.  Kendall can do both, she just lacks a certain spark.

Kylie made too many permanent changes before her features matured.  Even if she tones down the fillers, we'll never know how she would have naturally grown into her looks.  Most girls don't peak in their teens.  I think she would have been a good-looking woman, but not as naturally pretty as Kendall and Kim.


----------



## Oruka

It is rather sad that Kris Jenner allowed Kylie to get that much PS at such a young age. She should have left her face alone, I think she was quite pretty as a teenager but now one will never know...


----------



## Sasha2012

dangerouscurves said:


> Girl!!!! Why is this here?!?! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



 wrong thread LMAO.. here is some new Kylie pics.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-form-racy-red-bra-panties-social-media.html

Kylie Jenner has been taking a page from sister Kim Kardashian's book ever since turning 18 in August.

And on Monday night the E! star was at it again as she slipped into a skintight strapless red latex dress when leaving a studio in Los Angeles. Mrs Kanye West is known for wearing similar dresses, often in pink.

This comes just before the Keeping Up With The Kardashians teen posted a Valentine's Day gift guide on her site thekyliejenner.com that included several racy numbers.


----------



## redney

Her head angle looks so strange in the 2nd photo posted above.


----------



## StopHammertime

She looks stunning in red.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.tmz.com/2016/02/02/kylie-jenner-marry-tyga-marriage/

*Kylie Jenner: I Still Want to Marry Tyga*

Kylie Jenner has not changed her tune on Tyga ... not only is she still with him, she has her sights set on marriage. 

Kylie was leaving some sort of studio in L.A. Monday night, when the photog asked the marriage question for the second time. You may recall, a few months back another photog asked the same question and Kylie said she would take a walk down the aisle with Tyga.

It seemed on the surface the relationship had cooled, but unless she's screwing with everyone, this 18-year-old has made her decision.

And considering this photo Kylie posted ... Tyga might wanna lock that down ASAP.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Her body is killer I can't imagine trying to squeeze into that dress lol


----------



## Sasha2012

She loves to dress to impress.

And Kylie Jenner pulled out all the stops on Wednesday night as she partied with older sister Khloe Kardashian and their pals at the FORWARD By Elyse Walker & Unravel fashion event in Los Angeles.

The 18-year-old showed some skin in a daring leather dress, with the one-shouldered number layered over a tiny crop top.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...arties-pals-fashion-launch.html#ixzz3zFi4kovb


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I had no idea Unravel was Joyce/Kardashian affiliated. They make some cute stuff, surely they could've worn more from the line than just those red bomber jackets? 

Kylie has such a cute shape, hopefully she leaves it alone and doesn't follow the same road Khloe and Kim have....leave well enough alone.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall Jenner was spotted wearing sheer paneled leggings while running errands in West Hollywood on Thursday.

But it was just the day before that her younger sister Kylie Jenner was seen wearing nearly identical tights.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Kylie-seen-similar-tights.html#ixzz3zFkxMmPe


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Who are those girls Kylie is always with?


----------



## Encore Hermes

She might want to give her hair a break and let the weave go for awhile


----------



## VickyB

Encore Hermes said:


> She might want to give her hair a break and let the weave go for awhile



Wow. I actually thought she was the only one who had natural hair.:shame:


----------



## mcb100

Yeah but honestly I don't believe half the stuff that those websites write. For all we know, she could've been coming back from the gym in a high fashion/for show outfit. I don't expect every celebrity teenager to look perfect all the time....sometimes I'd prefer fresh faced and looking not that great to totally plastic surgeryed out. They are young, they wear their hair in messy buns and pony tails and yes some of them have split ends and ratty looking hair extensions. I'm not saying it's an excuse, I'm just saying several young people torture their hair.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Why wear something that's damaging to your own hair to make you look like you have more hair? I don't understand.


----------



## GoGlam

What? Kendall's hair does not look like a weave/extensions.  Her hair looks really dirty/greasy and is clumping together instead of individualize for.


----------



## Encore Hermes

The straight 'cap' line looks like a weave to me. Similar to Kim's but I don't know her so?


----------



## Lounorada

For anyone who thinks Kylie looks Michael Jackson-esque... :ninja:








:greengrin:


----------



## Encore Hermes




----------



## littlerock

Lounorada said:


> For anyone who thinks Kylie looks Michael Jackson-esque... :ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :greengrin:



Thought I was in lil' Kim's thread for a sec..


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> media.giphy.com/media/natRqdznmPNNS/giphy.gif


----------



## berrydiva

Kendall definitely has a weave.


----------



## mcb100

dangerouscurves said:


> Why wear something that's damaging to your own hair to make you look like you have more hair? I don't understand.


 
I know, I know, but people still do it all the time. I was a hairstylist, as well. My personal belief is that unless they are clip ins, hair extensions are meant to be worn once and a while and not every single day or the wear and tear that they cause is terrible. But it's about looking good for photos, and facebook selfies  I see young girls and young twenty somethings do it all the time....Extensions being worn 24/7 are pretty popular even though in the long run, most of them damage the hair.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> For anyone who thinks Kylie looks Michael Jackson-esque... :ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :greengrin:




Girl! Warning?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Lounorada said:


> :greengrin:




Hahahahahahahahaha that is terrifying and hilarious!!!!


----------



## White Orchid

I wash my hair once every 5/6 days depending on the weather (and outdoors my head is always covered) and my hair does not clump like this at all.  If anything it's more sleek looking cos it does get oily.  I say weave.  Definitely.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Encore Hermes said:


> The straight 'cap' line looks like a weave to me. Similar to Kim's but I don't know her so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/01/08/article-0-1A6BD7F100000578-287_634x783.jpg




With regards to Kendall:
I have super fine baby hair and my hair looks like this after a work out and/or before I wash my hair... It's just because I have super fine hair that leave 'bold spots' ... I hate it!!! 

Kim is def a weave or something!!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sophie-Rose said:


> With regards to Kendall:
> I have super fine baby hair and my hair looks like this after a work out and/or before I wash my hair... It's just because I have super fine hair that leave *'bold spots' *... I hate it!!!
> 
> Kim is def a weave or something!!!



Wtf are bold spots? Chick needs to go back to school.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Wtf are bold spots? Chick needs to go back to school.




Haha that was an autocorrect error!!! I meant bald... Bald spots... 

When I pull my hair back because I have such fine hair it ends up looking like I have bald spots...

As with many people on this forum, English isn't my first language... No need to be rude when someone makes a silly mistake...


----------



## Jikena

Sophie-Rose said:


> Haha that was an autocorrect error!!! I meant bald... Bald spots...
> 
> When I pull my hair back because I have such fine hair it ends up looking like I have bald spots...
> 
> As with many people on this forum, English isn't my first language... No need to be rude when someone makes a silly mistake...



Agree. It was rude...

It happens to me as well. It also depends on how you pull them back (if you brush them before or not etc).


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sophie-Rose said:


> Haha that was an autocorrect error!!! I meant bald... Bald spots...
> 
> When I pull my hair back because I have such fine hair it ends up looking like I have bald spots...
> 
> As with many people on this forum, English isn't my first language... No need to be rude when someone makes a silly mistake...



Lol, I was not rude to you. I thought you quoted Kendall who said that. 

For the record, English isn't my first nor second language either.


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> The straight 'cap' line looks like a weave to me. Similar to Kim's but I don't know her so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/01/08/article-0-1A6BD7F100000578-287_634x783.jpg





berrydiva said:


> Kendall definitely has a weave.



Agreed, definitely looks like she has a weave... and even with the addition of a weave, her hair still looks very thin.


----------



## GoGlam

I still stand by this not being a weave. Finer hair looks exactly like this when either wet, greasy/dirty and not properly brushed to straighten it out.


----------



## Wildflower22

My weave less hair looks just line that when I pull it up dirty. It's baby fine and I get those darn bold spots too!


----------



## labelwhore04

None of the K girls have good (natural) hair, that's for sure.


----------



## duna

Lounorada said:


> For anyone who thinks Kylie looks Michael Jackson-esque... :ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :greengrin:



I agree, totally, lol!!!! Also I was thinking that what she's done to her face makes her look 30 instead of 18...so when she's 30 she'll look 55 I guess


----------



## twinkle.tink

duna said:


> I agree, totally, lol!!!! Also I was thinking that what she's done to her face makes her look 30 instead of 18...so when she's 30 she'll look 55 I guess



This is what I wonder about Kylie's figure. 
She is filled out and looks fantastic, but it's forced. 
Many girls/women fill out early...but she was leaner...what is going to happen when her body naturally wants to fill out? For many that doesn't occur until mid-late twenties.
JMHO, but looking at her growing up, as well as Kendall and Catilyn, I believe her natural figure would be leaner and not this 'bombshell'. I don't think she has necessarily had surgery, but she has purposely  (as she has spoke about) put on weight for the look.
It's one thing to do that when your older...but at 17-18?


----------



## limom

twinkle.tink said:


> This is what I wonder about Kylie's figure.
> She is filled out and looks fantastic, but it's forced.
> Many girls/women fill out early...but she was leaner...what is going to happen when her body naturally wants to fill out? For many that doesn't occur until mid-late twenties.
> JMHO, but looking at her growing up, as well as Kendall and Catilyn, I believe her natural figure would be leaner and not this 'bombshell'. I don't think she has necessarily had surgery, but she has purposely  (as she has spoke about) put on weight for the look.
> It's one thing to do that when your older...but at 17-18?



She ate more to get voluptuous?
Did she really say that?
17-18 in PMK 's business are the peak earning years.


----------



## twinkle.tink

limom said:


> She ate more to get voluptuous?
> Did she really say that?
> 17-18 in PMK 's business are the peak earning years.



Yes, she said she 'recently' put on 15 pounds...it was in response to comment/quesion about her looking fuller ...something like:  'I should, I recently put on 15 pounds.'

IIRC, it was about 6 months ago.

ETA: I found it (or one of them)

"No, people  I havent gotten breast implants! Kylie wrote. Everyone is obsessed with that. Truth is, as Ive gotten older, Ive gained 15 pounds and my body has changed; Ive definitely filled out."
September, 2015


----------



## limom

twinkle.tink said:


> Yes, she said she 'recently' put on 15 pounds...it was in response to comment/quesion about her looking fuller ...something like:  'I should, I recently put on 15 pounds.'
> 
> IIRC, it was about 6 months ago.



Well, I guess she is dedicated.


----------



## pukasonqo

twinkle.tink said:


> This is what I wonder about Kylie's figure.
> 
> She is filled out and looks fantastic, but it's forced.
> 
> Many girls/women fill out early...but she was leaner...what is going to happen when her body naturally wants to fill out? For many that doesn't occur until mid-late twenties.
> 
> JMHO, but looking at her growing up, as well as Kendall and Catilyn, I believe her natural figure would be leaner and not this 'bombshell'. I don't think she has necessarily had surgery, but she has purposely  (as she has spoke about) put on weight for the look.
> 
> It's one thing to do that when your older...but at 17-18?




nobody can selectively put on weight, you can't just decide to fill out and the weight will just go to wherever you wanted to
if that was the case they would be no need for fat transfers, breast implants, etc because we would be able to put on weight in the areas we feel need to be "retouched"
a bit like saying that kimbellina and blac chyna backsides are a result of "filling up" through diet and not through implants
kylie has a nice body though


----------



## Sophie-Rose

pukasonqo said:


> nobody can selectively put on weight, you can't just decide to fill out and the weight will just go to wherever you wanted to
> if that was the case they would be no need for fat transfers, breast implants, etc because we would be able to put on weight in the areas we feel need to be "retouched"
> a bit like saying that kimbellina and blac chyna backsides are a result of "filling up" through diet and not through implants
> kylie has a nice body though




I was thinking the exact same thing!!!

She will regret messing with her body (and face!!) at such a young age... I believe she really will end up looking like that Kylie/MJ face-mash....

She will 'age' terribly and it will start to go bad within the next few years!!!! Her face is already a mess!


----------



## VickyB

Lounorada said:


> Agreed, definitely looks like she has a weave... and even with the addition of a weave, her hair still looks very thin.



I think it is a weave but I wonder the same thing - why doesn't her hair look thicker?


----------



## AEGIS

pukasonqo said:


> nobody can selectively put on weight, you can't just decide to fill out and the weight will just go to wherever you wanted to
> if that was the case they would be no need for fat transfers, breast implants, etc because we would be able to put on weight in the areas we feel need to be "retouched"
> a bit like saying that kimbellina and blac chyna backsides are a result of "filling up" through diet and not through implants
> kylie has a nice body though





no but i know someone who gained weight bc she wanted to fill out. she was lucky her weight went to the right place: butt, thighs and breasts.


----------



## WishList986

AEGIS said:


> no but i know someone who gained weight bc she wanted to fill out. she was lucky her weight went to the right place: butt, thighs and breasts.



I was going to say the same thing. Some of us are fortunate enough to put on weight in just the right spots!


----------



## pukasonqo

WishList986 said:


> I was going to say the same thing. Some of us are fortunate enough to put on weight in just the right spots!




you are lucky! my excess weight goes to my backside and tummy [emoji13]


----------



## Lounorada

VickyB said:


> I think it is a weave but I wonder the same thing - why doesn't her hair look thicker?


 
I'm guessing she has _very_ thin hair to begin with and wearing weaves would only do damage, not good.


----------



## twinkle.tink

pukasonqo said:


> nobody can selectively put on weight, you can't just decide to fill out and the weight will just go to wherever you wanted to
> if that was the case they would be no need for fat transfers, breast implants, etc because we would be able to put on weight in the areas we feel need to be "retouched"
> a bit like saying that kimbellina and blac chyna backsides are a result of "filling up" through diet and not through implants
> kylie has a nice body though





Sophie-Rose said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing!!!
> *
> She will regret messing with her body (and face!!) at such a young age*... I believe she really will end up looking like that Kylie/MJ face-mash....
> 
> She will 'age' terribly and it will start to go bad within the next few years!!!! Her face is already a mess!





AEGIS said:


> no but i know someone who gained weight bc she wanted to fill out. she was lucky her weight went to the right place: butt, thighs and breasts.





pukasonqo said:


> you are lucky! my excess weight goes to my backside and tummy [emoji13]



If you just eat and gain weight, you can not.

But...with a program focusing on the right macros and exercise, you absolutely can.

That's what body builders do. It requires knowledge and discipline,  but it can be done.

I assume she had expert direction and I think it's pretty clear she achieved her desired results.

With that said, I agree she is far to young to be doing that....it's may cause her trouble down the line.

Also, it's sad that she is very disingenuous about it. She claims the 15 pounds happened because she has been eating more junk with Tyga. That is not a body built on just random junk. She was on a build program, with both diet and exercise involved. You can clearly tell she works out and is aided by youth. I find it ironic that Khloe claims to work out, Kendall is photographed coming from workouts (which she clearly does do)...but Kylie never talks about exercise (at least, that I have seen)...it's clear, they want people to believe....that's just Kylie...bomb figure, naturally, effortlessly.  What a crock of BS...she clearly has had help and a lot of it.  Kourtney, as well, has direction in both diet and exercise and is disciplined enough to follow. Why isn't Rob taking that help?


----------



## berrydiva

I wish my excess weight went to my backside instead of my tummy area and boobs first.


Like Kylie lied about her lips, she's lying about the rest. They were smart to do it while she's going through puberty though.


----------



## pinkfeet

twinkle.tink said:


> If you just eat and gain weight, you can not.
> 
> But...with a program focusing on the right macros and exercise, you absolutely can.
> 
> That's what body builders do. It requires knowledge and discipline,  but it can be done.
> 
> I assume she had expert direction and I think it's pretty clear she achieved her desired results.
> 
> With that said, I agree she is far to young to be doing that....it's may cause her trouble down the line.
> 
> Also, it's sad that she is very disingenuous about it. She claims the 15 pounds happened because she has been eating more junk with Tyga. That is not a body built on just random junk. She was on a build program, with both diet and exercise involved. You can clearly tell she works out and is aided by youth. I find it ironic that Khloe claims to work out, Kendall is photographed coming from workouts (which she clearly does do)...but Kylie never talks about exercise (at least, that I have seen)...it's clear, they want people to believe....that's just Kylie...bomb figure, naturally, effortlessly.  What a crock of BS...she clearly has had help and a lot of it.  Kourtney, as well, has direction in both diet and exercise and is disciplined enough to follow. Why isn't Rob taking that help?




What. There is no program to have weight gain only go in your boobs for everyone. PS would be out of business if that were the case.  Implants are one of the most sought after surgeries. 

If that happened to you, you are the exception not the rule. 

And body builders -- well  most of them don't have tits and get implants in the end.


----------



## JessicaKate89

Sophie-Rose said:


> With regards to Kendall:
> I have super fine baby hair and my hair looks like this after a work out and/or before I wash my hair... It's just because I have super fine hair that leave 'bold spots' ... I hate it!!!
> 
> Kim is def a weave or something!!!




Same. My hair is super thin! I get these patches when I chuck my hair up high. These comments are really offensive, can't help the hair I was given.  Never worn a weave in my life.


----------



## JessicaKate89

twinkle.tink said:


> If you just eat and gain weight, you can not.
> 
> 
> 
> But...with a program focusing on the right macros and exercise, you absolutely can.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what body builders do. It requires knowledge and discipline,  but it can be done.
> 
> 
> 
> I assume she had expert direction and I think it's pretty clear she achieved her desired results.
> 
> 
> 
> With that said, I agree she is far to young to be doing that....it's may cause her trouble down the line.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, it's sad that she is very disingenuous about it. She claims the 15 pounds happened because she has been eating more junk with Tyga. That is not a body built on just random junk. She was on a build program, with both diet and exercise involved. You can clearly tell she works out and is aided by youth. I find it ironic that Khloe claims to work out, Kendall is photographed coming from workouts (which she clearly does do)...but Kylie never talks about exercise (at least, that I have seen)...it's clear, they want people to believe....that's just Kylie...bomb figure, naturally, effortlessly.  What a crock of BS...she clearly has had help and a lot of it.  Kourtney, as well, has direction in both diet and exercise and is disciplined enough to follow. Why isn't Rob taking that help?




As a scientist, nutritionist and personal trainer please advise what program I need (exercises/diet etc) to make my boobs grow?

Also your body doesn't gain weight differently depending on the foods you eat. You could over eat broccoli or burgers and weight gain is weight gain it's not going to look different because you ate broccoli over burgers.

P.s stop reading mercola articles #bye


----------



## usmcwifey

Lounorada said:


> For anyone who thinks Kylie looks Michael Jackson-esque... :ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :greengrin:




OMFG [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] the whole family looks like this!!!!! Scary!


----------



## berrydiva

JessicaKate89 said:


> Same. My hair is super thin! I get these patches when I chuck my hair up high. These comments are really offensive, can't help the hair I was given.  Never worn a weave in my life.



How are they offensive if they actually are wearing weaves and wigs? 

This is like how no one wanted to believe their butts where injected or their Kylie's lips weren't injected.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Now I wish there's a program that can make me get fat on my boobs and hips. My chest is as flat as a plasma TV and no amount of steak and burgers can make them bigger [emoji24]


----------



## duna

As many have said, I don't think one can put on weight where one chooses to, and I think she's had butt implants like her sister/sisters. Terrible!!


----------



## Oryx816

berrydiva said:


> How are they offensive if they actually are wearing weaves and wigs?
> 
> This is like how no one wanted to believe their butts where injected or their Kylie's lips weren't injected.




Yes!  It takes me back to that discussion!  
No one wants to believe that they are so altered in order to gain wealth and recognition, especially when the Daily Fail keeps referring to their "God given assets".


----------



## AEGIS

how are they offensive when the comments are not about you? :/


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> How are they offensive if they actually are wearing weaves and wigs?
> 
> This is like how no one wanted to believe their butts where injected or their Kylie's lips weren't injected.





AEGIS said:


> how are they offensive when the comments are not about you? :/



Exactly!


----------



## bag-princess

AEGIS said:


> how are they offensive when the comments are not about you? :/


----------



## Sasha2012

They are the proud purveyors of the Kendall & Kylie Collection.

And on Monday night the Jenner sisters proved they really are wild about fashion as they both arrived in fur to New York City event for their clothing line.

The two girls were supported by their momager Kris Jenner who arrived in a very plunging outfit to the glamorous celebration.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...pports-clothing-line-event.html#ixzz3zeBvzFLk


----------



## twinkle.tink

Aw, I think those pics are adorable. Kendall really looks the big sister there.


----------



## Flip88

Sasha2012 said:


> They are the proud purveyors of the Kendall & Kylie Collection.
> 
> And on Monday night the Jenner sisters proved they really are wild about fashion as they both arrived in fur to New York City event for their clothing line.
> 
> The two girls were supported by their momager Kris Jenner who arrived in a very plunging outfit to the glamorous celebration.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...pports-clothing-line-event.html#ixzz3zeBvzFLk



Love their outfits here!!


----------



## GoGlam

I don't think they like each other much anymore.  I don't see them as closely bonded as, say, Khloe and Kourtney.


----------



## Lounorada

GoGlam said:


> I don't think they like each other much anymore.  I don't see them as closely bonded as, say, Khloe and Kourtney.


Who knows if that's true, but I'm guessing there is _a lot_ of jealousy, pettiness & competitiveness between the women in this family.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner turned the sidewalk into her personal catwalk on Tuesday as she rocked a fashionable winter chic look in New York.

The 18-year-old reality star, who is in the Big Apple for a variety of New York Fashion Week events, turned heads in a very leggy look as she left the Soho ***** Hotel.

Kylie sported all-over suede in different hues including thigh-high boots and a button up coat which showed off her thighs.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-steps-Hailey-Baldwin-NYC.html#ixzz3zhwAzvCt


----------



## poopsie

She _really_ looks like Michael Jackson in that last photo


----------



## berrydiva

I like her outfit.

She looks a little like that Zendaya girl to me in those pics.


----------



## Lounorada

I'd like Kylies outfit if she actually had something more than just underwear on under that jacket.


----------



## Jikena

Lounorada said:


> I'd like Kylies outfit if she actually had something more than just underwear on under that jacket.



+1 

Other than that she looks good. Her lower lip is too big compared to her upper lip in my opinion.


----------



## StopHammertime

Jikena said:


> +1
> 
> Other than that she looks good. Her lower lip is too big compared to her upper lip in my opinion.




At least she is toning it down with at least one of her lips LOL! .


----------



## Encore Hermes

Lounorada said:


> I'd like Kylies outfit if she actually had something more than just underwear on under that jacket.



let's hope she has underware underneath. 

temp in NY anyone?


----------



## DiorT

Encore Hermes said:


> let's hope she has underware underneath.
> 
> temp in NY anyone?




33 degrees right now.


----------



## qudz104

poopsie said:


> She _really_ looks like Michael Jackson in that last photo




I thought the same!!


----------



## qudz104

Encore Hermes said:


> let's hope she has underware underneath.
> 
> 
> 
> temp in NY anyone?




Literally too cold for their outfits, though they do look cute. 34 degrees in queens


----------



## White Orchid

She resembles MJ more than any impersonator I've seen lol.


----------



## AEGIS

Neiman Marcus and Saks will be carrying their line and they're showing at NYFW. wow


----------



## Sasha2012

Zoolander 2 Premiere in NYC (February 9)

via Daily Mail


----------



## Jikena

Love the dress, especially the colour. More fabric on the shoulders would have been nice to give it more volume though, and it's way too short for my taste. The way she's standing is super weird though.


----------



## myown

the dress is way too short. It actually looks like it is some sizes too small


----------



## limom

AEGIS said:


> Neiman Marcus and Saks will be carrying their line and they're showing at NYFW. wow



Well, they carried Arthur socks until recently


----------



## stylemepretty

What's up with her face? Her eyes are looking all kinds of crazy. Right seems higher than the left. :weird:


----------



## Queenpixie

Kendall did some botox. surprise surprise.


----------



## Queenpixie




----------



## dangerouscurves

Queenpixie said:


>




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## raffifi

Queenpixie said:


>


 
oh wow, the difference between this picture and now... mind blowing how a face can change by only "getting older" :lolots: (and a little bit of lip injection)


----------



## bisousx

I love it when people claim to love the "before" photos lol


----------



## dangerouscurves

She didn't have a good face to start with. She was cute but not pretty and now she's just downright ugly.


----------



## WishList986

dangerouscurves said:


> She didn't have a good face to start with. She was cute but not pretty and now she's just downright ugly.



Really!? I think she's a beautiful girl. Then again, I choose to believe that ALL women are beautiful in their own way..


----------



## Lejic

raffifi said:


> oh wow, the difference between this picture and now... mind blowing how a face can change by only "getting older" :lolots: (and a little bit of lip injection)




A huge difference also is that her eyes are actually open and not covered-in-heavy-fake-eyelashes-bed-eyes.


----------



## Lounorada

stylemepretty said:


> What's up with her face? Her eyes are looking all kinds of crazy. Right seems higher than the left. :weird:


Yep, her face looks _tight,_ pinched and a little scary. She's got the plastic and embalmed look going on.

I always find it funny when people only point out how Kylie has drastically changed her face by PS, but when ever Kendulls face is mentioned it's down to 'growing older'  
I mean seriously? _No ones_ face completely changes simply by aging a couple of years in their teens, mine certainly didn't nor did anyone I know. Kendulls face has changed as much as her little sisters has...














tumblr


----------



## Jikena

I honestly don't see any difference on Kendall's face  But I don't know anything about plastic surgery so


----------



## dalinda

i only see a change in nose area...like they scraped it a bit on the sides


----------



## V0N1B2

stylemepretty said:


> What's up with her face? Her eyes are looking all kinds of crazy. Right seems higher than the left. :weird:


She looks like she's about to drop on that carpet.  I've never seen her look so tired.  Will we be hearing about her being rushed to the hospital for exhaustion this week?  They might need a story to outshine Rob's newfound happiness or Caitlyn's new kitten heels.
This is the thinnest (I think)  I've seen Kendall so far.  
Second pic is giving me Sandra Bullock vibes.


----------



## Lounorada

I'd guess she's had one of those filler nose-jobs, it looks smoother rather than smaller. Botox to lift her eyebrows and open up her eyes, her eyebrows are much higher and more arched, eyes are wider. Her lips plumped up a notch and it looks like she's had her hairline lasered, it's now alien-esque and baby-hair-free like her sisters Kim and Khloes. Her jawline and chin are much more pronounced now, but that could just be down to weight-loss.


----------



## daffyduck

dalinda said:


> i only see a change in nose area...like they scraped it a bit on the sides



That looks like contouring make-up to me.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Kendalls lips are visibly fuller as well as her nose is more refined.


----------



## eggpudding

Lounorada said:


> I'd guess she's had one of those filler nose-jobs, it looks smoother rather than smaller. Botox to lift her eyebrows and open up her eyes, her eyebrows are much higher and more arched, eyes are wider. Her lips plumped up a notch and it looks like she's had her hairline lasered, it's now alien-esque and baby-hair-free like her sisters Kim and Khloes. Her jawline and chin are much more pronounced now, but that could just be down to weight-loss.



All of this!


----------



## nastasja

That Dr. Ourian needs his license revoked. Why the hell would anyone put so much Botox into a face so young? And all the other krap he's done to every single one of their faces...it's all horrible!


----------



## Oruka

Kendall's face looks very different in the zoolander pics. What is wrong with these girls, she has a beautiful face and only 20 yr old. Estee Lauder is going to drop her fast if she becomes like her sister, Kim.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Queenpixie said:


>


Wow this truly blows my mind away! I can't think of anyone who's had a greater transformation in such a short time. Ageing is not going to be kind to her, that's for sure, I can't even comprehend what she is going to look like in her 30s let alone when she is older.


----------



## Fran0421

daffyduck said:


> That looks like contouring make-up to me.



I agree I feel like its all contouring


----------



## berrydiva

Those tight looking cheeks look like contouring? Remember when ya'll thought Kylie's lips were just contouring?


----------



## Sasha2012

The famous family has amassed in force for New York Fashion Week where Kanye West will be showing off his season three collection.

Kourtney Kardashian and Kylie Jenner set themselves apart from the rest in a styled up Instagram posted on Wednesday, a day ahead of their brother-in-law's big event.

While 36-year-old Kourtney displayed a model pose in a thick furry fringe beige jacket boasting black-and-white stripes, Kylie went with a soft coat the colour of cafe au lait.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-furry-coats-step-New-York.html#ixzz3zpm5DEHx


----------



## Oruka

Kourtney slays everyday!!!


----------



## duna

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie Jenner turned the sidewalk into her personal catwalk on Tuesday as she rocked a fashionable winter chic look in New York.
> 
> The 18-year-old reality star, who is in the Big Apple for a variety of New York Fashion Week events, turned heads in a very leggy look as she left the Soho ***** Hotel.
> 
> Kylie sported all-over suede in different hues including thigh-high boots and a button up coat which showed off her thighs.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-steps-Hailey-Baldwin-NYC.html#ixzz3zhwAzvCt



As good ole Joan Rivers would have said , streetwalker!!!!


----------



## whimsic

Lounorada said:


> I'd guess she's had one of those filler nose-jobs, it looks smoother rather than smaller. Botox to lift her eyebrows and open up her eyes, her eyebrows are much higher and more arched, eyes are wider. Her lips plumped up a notch and it looks like she's had her hairline lasered, it's now alien-esque and baby-hair-free like her sisters Kim and Khloes. Her jawline and chin are much more pronounced now, but that could just be down to weight-loss.


 
All of this, except her nose looks like it had minor surgery rather than just filler, it used to be big for her face now it's not. Also, fillers under her eyes, hence the scary PMK/Kim squinty eyes. She got veneers at one point, her teeth are bigger and whiter. She probably got her boobs and maybe even her butt injected, she used to have none whereas now she has some. With her weight loss they would've disappeared, not gotten bigger. 

Other than the obvious botox, all her work is subtle and works well. She looks great. 

I guess I spend too much time on Simon Ourian's instagram page


----------



## limom

The New York Times is not impressed 
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/11/f...lights&contentPlacement=4&pgtype=sectionfront


----------



## clydekiwi

limom said:


> The New York Times is not impressed
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/11/f...lights&contentPlacement=4&pgtype=sectionfront




They had their fashion line on the today show. It wasnt anything great. Prices ranged from 70-300$. The dresses were too short and very baggy.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Those tight looking cheeks look like contouring? Remember when ya'll thought Kylie's lips were just contouring?


 This.


----------



## pukasonqo

berrydiva said:


> Those tight looking cheeks look like contouring? Remember when ya'll thought Kylie's lips were just contouring?




well, you know there is contouring and there is kontouring AKA "dentist" visits
why would a 20 yo feel the need to mess with her face?
but then, i am not a kartrashian...


----------



## limom

clydekiwi said:


> They had their fashion line on the today show. It wasnt anything great. Prices ranged from 70-300$. The dresses were too short and very baggy.



I saw them briefly on Hoda and Kathie Lee.
They said amazing 5 times and the fashion looked straight out of forever 21.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

limom said:


> I saw them briefly on Hoda and Kathie Lee.
> They said amazing 5 times and the fashion looked straight out of forever 21.





Why do people feel the need to always kiss this families a$$??? I need to understand this, even if something doesn't look good the media will be like Oh that's amazing. When is someone going to tell the truth about this family instead of always praising them?


----------



## limom

Glitterandstuds said:


> Why do people feel the need to always kiss this families a$$??? I need to understand this, even if something doesn't look good the media will be like Oh that's amazing. When is someone going to tell the truth about this family instead of always praising them?



Kathie Lee is a personal friend of Kris Jenner.
To be precise, while both KLG and Hoda were fawning, it was the Jenner girls who kept saying amazing
There was a denim coat and old KLG thought it was a suit.
Yes she was drunk as usual.


----------



## DiorT

limom said:


> Kathie Lee is a personal friend of Kris Jenner.
> To be precise, while both KLG and Hoda were fawning, it was the Jenner girls who kept saying amazing
> There was a denim coat and old KLG thought it was a suit.
> Yes she was drunk as usual.



Kathy Lee is also their godmother.


----------



## clydekiwi

limom said:


> I saw them briefly on Hoda and Kathie Lee.
> 
> They said amazing 5 times and the fashion looked straight out of forever 21.




Thats the one i seen too lol


----------



## Sasha2012

She has a clothing line to promote, so obviously Kendall Jenner needs to change outfits as often as she can.

After stopping by the Today show on Thursday with sister Kylie for a sit down with Kathie Lee Gifford and Hoda Kobt to promote their Kendall + Kylie brand, the 20-year-old star slipped into something different for an afternoon outing.

The Vogue model was seen flaunting her toned tummy in a crop top and low-riding leather leggings as she exited her New York City hotel. Kylie also showed off a pair of lace-up kinky boots.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ggings-stunning-Today-show.html#ixzz3ztUoI6Lp


----------



## terebina786

Is it like a deep freeze in NYC too?  I made the mistake of wearing a skirt today and almost got frost bite all over my legs.


----------



## lareina507

I really like the white dress Kylie wore on the Today show segment. 

Overall I agree the items they showed from their line looked like a Forever 21 collection... Perhaps the items would present better on actual models instead of just on display. Even the shoes looked cheap


----------



## limom

terebina786 said:


> Is it like a deep freeze in NYC too?  I made the mistake of wearing a skirt today and almost got frost bite all over my legs.



The polar vortex is back!!!!
It is freezing....


----------



## berrydiva

It's 20 degrees today. It's not that serious that you need to have on a crop top with your coat open so we can see. It's just so pathetic the lengths they go through for attention.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Yeezy Season 3 fashion show and listening party for Kanye's new album The Life of Pablo at Madison Square Garen in NYC. (February 11)


----------



## redney

So Kunye's new clothes are these torn rags? He's totally delusional.


----------



## VickyB

Are they all dressed in those ginormous coats so that Kim doesn't stand out as the "larger" sister?  Now the circle is complete.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

VickyB said:


> Are they all dressed in those ginormous coats so that Kim doesn't stand out as the "larger" sister?  *Now the circle is complete.*



Don't you mean coven?


----------



## myown

Kylie looks super cute in the white dress!



Jikena said:


> I honestly don't see any difference on Kendall's face  But I don't know anything about plastic surgery so



same


----------



## clevercat

North looks like a baby bird [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Kylie looks super cute on the Today Show. I love that dress.


----------



## V0N1B2

berrydiva said:


> It's 20 degrees today. It's not that serious that you need to have on a crop top with your coat open so we can see. It's just so pathetic the lengths they go through for attention.


Right? I had to check the weather forecast yesterday just to make sure I could deploy my super side-eye.  With feeling!  One minute they're in a crop top with no coat and the next (hours later or before?) they're all bundled up in fur.  What's up with Kendall and all the crop tops lately? Did she get "abs" painted and she has to show them off before the paint wears off?
They all look like fools in those monochromatic Kanye Kreations. Was it a fashion show or a Great Gatsby costume party? I see Khloe is wearing the flesh coloured sausage casing Kim made famous while pregnant.


----------



## WishList986

The two of them are constantly being whisked in and out of cars and buildings, I don't think they spend enough time outside to get cold. Might as well flaunt what you got if you know your picture will be taken!


----------



## berrydiva

WishList986 said:


> The two of them are constantly being whisked in and out of cars and buildings, I don't think they spend enough time outside to get cold. Might as well flaunt what you got if you know your picture will be taken!



It was cold and windy enough yesterday. They're just thirsty. Kim claims she's always cold and wore a coat in 70/80 degree weather but then she's here in 15-20 degree weather and has her fur open and hanging off her shoulder so we can see her boobs. If they came from Minnesota or Canada, I could understand but they wear wool coats in Cali but have on crop tops here. There's no excuse other than their desperation to be seen.


----------



## WishList986

berrydiva said:


> It was cold and windy enough yesterday. They're just thirsty. Kim claims she's always cold and wore a coat in 70/80 degree weather but then she's here in 15-20 degree weather and has her fur open and hanging off her shoulder so we can see her boobs. If they came from Minnesota or Canada, I could understand but they wear wool coats in Cali but have on crop tops here. There's no excuse other than their desperation to be seen.



Well it is sort of their career to be seen


----------



## kittenslingerie

I don't usually find Bella Hadid special, but compared to the Kardashians she's gorgeous. Her eyes and model good looks stand out next to all the cartoon faces and bodies.


----------



## dangerouscurves

kittenslingerie said:


> I don't usually find Bella Hadid special, but compared to the Kardashians she's gorgeous. Her eyes and model good looks stand out next to all the cartoon faces and bodies.




OMG! You're right! They all look like cartoon characters.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Lounorada said:


> Yep, her face looks _tight,_ pinched and a little scary. She's got the plastic and embalmed look going on.
> 
> I always find it funny when people only point out how Kylie has drastically changed her face by PS, but when ever Kendulls face is mentioned it's down to 'growing older'
> I mean seriously? _No ones_ face completely changes simply by aging a couple of years in their teens, mine certainly didn't nor did anyone I know. Kendulls face has changed as much as her little sisters has...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr




I don't think she has had anything done.  These photos span 14 years old to present.  I think she is just aged.


----------



## Antonia

DesigningStyle said:


> I don't think she has had anything done.  These photos span 14 years old to present.  I think she is just aged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271520



I 100% agree with you.  Kendall and Kourtney are the only normal looking sisters.  If they have done any PS it's been very minimal compared to the others.  None of the other sisters look like their old self!


----------



## DesigningStyle

Antonia said:


> I 100% agree with you.  Kendall and Kourtney are the only normal looking sisters.  If they have done any PS it's been very minimal compared to the others.  None of the other sisters look like their old self!



I am tempted to post photos of my face at 14, 17 and 20--I bet everyone would say I had work done!


----------



## bag-princess

DesigningStyle said:


> I don't think she has had anything done.  These photos span 14 years old to present.  I think she is just aged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271520





ITA with you!


----------



## labelwhore04

I think she's had a nose job and maybe botox to open up her eyes but it's very well done and subtle.


----------



## Lola69

labelwhore04 said:


> I think she's had a nose job and maybe botox to open up her eyes but it's very well done and subtle.




I agree with this.


----------



## pixiejenna

VickyB said:


> Are they all dressed in those ginormous coats so that Kim doesn't stand out as the "larger" sister?  Now the circle is complete.



Pretty much. Anything to minimize how she hasn't lost the "baby weight"  yet but still being forced to make her public appearances. They are down for anything that hides how they really look.


----------



## Oryx816

pixiejenna said:


> Pretty much. Anything to minimize how she hasn't lost the "baby weight"  yet but still being forced to make her public appearances. They are down for anything that hides how they really look.




Didn't they all have to pretend they were pregnant so she didn't feel bad about her pregnancy weight gain?  I seem to recall something along those lines for a baby shower.....  I try not to use too many brain cells on these vulgaritymongers.


----------



## pixiejenna

Oryx816 said:


> Didn't they all have to pretend they were pregnant so she didn't feel bad about her pregnancy weight gain?  I seem to recall something along those lines for a baby shower.....  I try not to use too many brain cells on these vulgaritymongers.



Yep they live in the land of denial population 9 and counting.


----------



## Oryx816

pixiejenna said:


> Yep they live in the land of denial population 9 and counting.


----------



## whimsic

There is only so much that can be attributed to aging. Aging cannot make your teeth longer, lips fuller, forehead tighter and eyebrows higher.


----------



## ebonyone

They are idiots its freezing in New York they need to cover up. I don't care that all they do is walk from the car to where ever they look rididoculous.


----------



## limom

whimsic said:


> There is only so much that can be attributed to aging. Aging cannot make your teeth longer, lips fuller, forehead tighter and eyebrows higher.



Seriously.
They all had work done.
How can one forget that stupid lip challenge??????
Granted, Kendall has quite a bit going on (God given) for her but she is not entirely natural.
And what is the big deal about it, anyways?


----------



## StopHammertime

DesigningStyle said:


> I don't think she has had anything done.  These photos span 14 years old to present.  I think she is just aged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271520




The only 'work' I really see with  her at this point is possible botox, her face looks very tight and she looks like she's having a hard time making facial expressions. In these latest pictures it looks like someone did a terrible job with her makeup- the contouring, especially her nose, and they painted on super thick/dark eyebrows, and caked on WAY too much foundation. But for the most part I am attributing the 'weirdness' to bad makeup.


----------



## ByeKitty

I don't think Kendall had surgery... Botox and some lip fillers, yes. But she does pretty much look the same.


----------



## Singra

She's the prettiest Kardashian. 

Those comparison photos make it tough to judge the last one has had a filter added to the photo that makes the skin loo smother and increases the contrast between shadows... and I think someone has also photoshopped her eyebrows.


----------



## whimsic

limom said:


> Seriously.
> They all had work done.
> How can one forget that stupid lip challenge??????
> Granted, Kendall has quite a bit going on (God given) for her but she is not entirely natural.
> And what is the big deal about it, anyways?



No big deal, I don't think she's as natural as she wants people to believe. She has always been cute but she's had a lot of work done. I'm not against getting work done to improve one's appearance, she looks great now.


----------



## redney

Singra said:


> She's the prettiest Kardashian.



Because she's not a Kardashian.


----------



## limom

whimsic said:


> No big deal, I don't think she's as natural as she wants people to believe. She has always been cute but she's had a lot of work done. I'm not against getting work done to improve one's appearance, she looks great now.


I agree with you.
 I don't like the fact that they lied about it


redney said:


> Because she's not a Kardashian.


She is the model after all.


----------



## Lounorada

whimsic said:


> There is only so much that can be attributed to aging. Aging cannot make your teeth longer, lips fuller, forehead tighter and eyebrows higher.




This x1000




whimsic said:


> No big deal, I don't think she's as natural as she wants people to believe. She has always been cute but she's had a lot of work done. I'm not against getting work done to improve one's appearance, she looks great now.


Exactly. 
She still looks basic now IMO, but she has improved her features with the procedures she has had done. She might want to lay off the botox though, looking embalmed is not  a good look.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think Kendall has a great figure.  I'd kill for that tiny waist.


----------



## Sasha2012

Their relationship has been on and off in recent months.

But Kylie Jenner and Tyga put on a united front in the front row of one of the hottest catwalk shows.

The 18-year-old reality star and her 25-year-old rapper boyfriend were spotted cuddling up at the Alexander Wang runway show as part of New York Fashion Week on Saturday evening.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Alexander-Wang-runway-show.html#ixzz40A93mp63


----------



## berrydiva

I need to know why they used a bundle of yaki in her head for that ponytail.


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> I need to know why they used a bundle of yaki in her head for that ponytail.




My exact same thought!
I don't get why those girls do not wear their own line.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been in town for New York Fashion Week.

So it's no surprise that Kylie Jenner chose to make a fashionable statement when she decided to step out Friday evening in Manhattan.

The 18-year-old beauty turned heads with the wonderfully sophisticated ensemble, which featured a black strappy jumpsuit which showed off her perfectly sculpted figure.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...a-chic-coat-night-New-York.html#ixzz40AALMA7Y


----------



## clydekiwi

Sasha2012 said:


> Their relationship has been on and off in recent months.
> 
> 
> 
> But Kylie Jenner and Tyga put on a united front in the front row of one of the hottest catwalk shows.
> 
> 
> 
> The 18-year-old reality star and her 25-year-old rapper boyfriend were spotted cuddling up at the Alexander Wang runway show as part of New York Fashion Week on Saturday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Alexander-Wang-runway-show.html#ixzz40A93mp63




I like this jacket. Does anyone know the designer


----------



## starrysky

Kylie looks cute. I need those shoes &#128064;



Sasha2012 said:


> Their relationship has been on and off in recent months.
> 
> But Kylie Jenner and Tyga put on a united front in the front row of one of the hottest catwalk shows.
> 
> The 18-year-old reality star and her 25-year-old rapper boyfriend were spotted cuddling up at the Alexander Wang runway show as part of New York Fashion Week on Saturday evening.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Alexander-Wang-runway-show.html#ixzz40A93mp63


----------



## Lounorada

clydekiwi said:


> I like this jacket. Does anyone know the designer


 
Alexander Wang Pre-Fall 2016


----------



## clydekiwi

Lounorada said:


> Alexander Wang Pre-Fall 2016




Thanks


----------



## Jikena

The wig for the ponytail seems to be of very bad quality, is it fake hair ?


----------



## Glitterandstuds




----------



## berrydiva

Jikena said:


> The wig for the ponytail seems to be of very bad quality, is it fake hair ?



It's not a wig. It's hair extensions used for braiding hair.


----------



## roses5682

limom said:


> My exact same thought!




Wondering the same as well. So odd !


----------



## WishList986

Sasha2012 said:


> Their relationship has been on and off in recent months.
> 
> But Kylie Jenner and Tyga put on a united front in the front row of one of the hottest catwalk shows.
> 
> The 18-year-old reality star and her 25-year-old rapper boyfriend were spotted cuddling up at the Alexander Wang runway show as part of New York Fashion Week on Saturday evening.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Alexander-Wang-runway-show.html#ixzz40A93mp63



Does this fake hair look a little "textured" to anyone else?


----------



## AECornell

Her makeup looks awful at the fashion show


----------



## Encore Hermes

Wouldn't surprise me if she is a tail extension


----------



## berrydiva

Encore Hermes said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if she is a tail extension
> View attachment 3273708



Wait is this what is used for horses?!


----------



## starsandbucks

In that Alexander Wang runway photo with Kylie and Taraji all I could think is how the ladies in the front row are supposed to uncross their cross during a show because it takes up space on the runway and can be hazardous to the models. This is literally the only piece of inside fashion knowledge I have and I found it out by listening to Tom & Lorenzo's podcast! Haha!


----------



## Encore Hermes

berrydiva said:


> Wait is this what is used for horses?!



Yes ma'am! As a matter of fact I have one hanging in the closet. ............


----------



## lanasyogamama

clydekiwi said:


> I like this jacket. Does anyone know the designer



I like it too. I am guessing maybe it's Alexander Wang, since it was his show?


----------



## lanasyogamama

starsandbucks said:


> IThis is literally the only piece of inside fashion knowledge I have and I found it out by listening to Tom & Lorenzo's podcast! Haha!



I love that podcast!


----------



## Bag*Snob

Please tell me how that tail extension is attached to the horse.


----------



## White Orchid

I have to give credit where credit is due.  Whoever is sculpting her face is doing an excellent job at creating another (surgically-enhanced) Kim K.  In some of these shots, you can barely tell the two apart.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Bag*Snob said:


> Please tell me how that tail extension is attached to the horse.



Staples (jk)

One example


----------



## Bag*Snob

Thank you for that video. Amazing. I had no idea.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Wait is this what is used for horses?!







Encore Hermes said:


> Yes ma'am! As a matter of fact I have one hanging in the closet. ............
> 
> g01.s.alicdn.com/kf/HT1LM23FPlbXXagOFbXy/200329244/HT1LM23FPlbXXagOFbXy.jpg







Bag*Snob said:


> Please tell me how that tail extension is attached to the horse.







Encore Hermes said:


> Staples (jk)
> 
> 
> 
> One example





[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I die!!!!


----------



## AEGIS

WishList986 said:


> Does this fake hair look a little "textured" to anyone else?



she used black girl hair texture


----------



## AEGIS

clevercat said:


> North looks like a baby bird [emoji173]&#65039;



i know you meant that as a compliment but


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Did anyone see the DVF show?? I mean Kendall is a pretty girl but when she was next to all those other girls she appeared very very basic.


----------



## whimsic

Glitterandstuds said:


> Did anyone see the DVF show?? I mean Kendall is a pretty girl but when she was next to all those other girls she appeared very very basic.



IMO Kendall only looks like a model when she's standing next to her sisters.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Gigi is becoming way bigger than Kendall and I'm like [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;


----------



## dangerouscurves

Glitterandstuds said:


> Gigi is becoming way bigger than Kendall and I'm like [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;




Yeah. I see Gigi more on the cover of German fashion magazines than Kendall as well.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

dangerouscurves said:


> Yeah. I see Gigi more on the cover of German fashion magazines than Kendall as well.




Even now during NYFW she's walking way more shows than Kendall


----------



## dangerouscurves

I think it's easier to hire Gigi. When she works, there's no circus. Not even her mom is in attendance in fashion shows, but she still bring in the buzz.


----------



## princess101804

not only that but gigi has had like 10 vogue covers and kendall has only been on teen vogue if even


----------



## Gimmethebag

Glitterandstuds said:


> Gigi is becoming way bigger than Kendall and I'm like [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;


Gigi was literally bred to model. Yolanda was not having any of that one-almond-too-many nonsense.


----------



## aleksandras

Glitterandstuds said:


> Gigi is becoming way bigger than Kendall and I'm like [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;



I know right! I'm really glad it turned that way. Gigi has something new to offer to the fashion world, Kendall really doesn't.


----------



## Oruka

Gigi doesnt look like a high fashion model and will never be. Kendall actually has the face and body to model high fashion but she needs to improve her photoshoots.
Gigi is way overexposed and it is better to be steady than to get everything right away. Kendall has been on 4 vogue covers and likely will get another vogue paris and US vogue this year. I agree she needs to work harder.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kylie did sign that Puma deal. This could get interesting.

http://www.nicekicks.com/agenda-report-puma-confirms-kylie-jenner-deal/


----------



## clevercat

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Kylie did sign that Puma deal. This could get interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nicekicks.com/agenda-report-puma-confirms-kylie-jenner-deal/




Love one of the comments, that "once again, Kanye looks like a horse's a$$'"


----------



## whimsic

Of course she signed. She's not about to pass this opportunity up to satify Kanye's ego.


----------



## redney

whimsic said:


> Of course she signed. She's not about to pass this opportunity up to satify Kanye's ego.



And PMK is not gonna lose out on her 20% just because of Kanye's ego either.


----------



## knasarae

I would think as long as nobody was messing with Nike, Kanye should still feel like a winner.  Oh well, smh.


----------



## berrydiva

whimsic said:


> Of course she signed. She's not about to pass this opportunity up to satify Kanye's ego.




I don't blame her....she should get her coins where she can.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Oruka said:


> Gigi doesnt look like a high fashion model and will never be. Kendall actually has the face and body to model high fashion but she needs to improve her photoshoots.
> Gigi is way overexposed and it is better to be steady than to get everything right away. Kendall has been on 4 vogue covers and likely will get another vogue paris and US vogue this year. I agree she needs to work harder.



Kendall doesn't gave the face for the high fashion. Sorry, but she's just as commercial looking as Gigi is. However, the big difference between the two is that Gigi can deliver a photo, while Kendall simply can't. Whenever she's not in her familiar surrounding, she fails.

Imho, Gigi > Kendall.


----------



## Lodpah

http://www.msn.com/en-us/music/gram...-his-grammys-afterparty/ar-BBpzDc2?li=BBnb7Kz


----------



## bag-princess

*Paul McCartney: Singer Reportedly Denied Entry Into Tyga's Grammy Awards After-Party



*
*NEW YORK (FOX5NY)* - Apparently he wasn't VIP enough.
Music  legend and Beatles member Sir Paul McCartney, 73, was turned away at  a Grammys after party in Los Angeles Monday night, reported *TMZ.com*.

The party was hosted by rapper Tyga, boyfriend of reality TV star Kylie Jenner.




In a video posted to the celebrity news website, McCartney was joined by singer Beck and Foo Fighters drummer Taylor Hawkins.
The trio attempted to enter the Argyle in Hollywood, but bouncers at the door denied them entry, twice.
"How VIP do we got to get? We need another hit guys. We're working on it," said McCartney.






http://www.fox9.com/news/92742577-story


----------



## berrydiva

It wasn't that type of party Paul.


----------



## Oruka

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Kendall doesn't gave the face for the high fashion. Sorry, but she's just as commercial looking as Gigi is. However, the big difference between the two is that Gigi can deliver a photo, while Kendall simply can't. Whenever she's not in her familiar surrounding, she fails.
> 
> Imho, Gigi > Kendall.


 
Kendall has cheekbones and Gigi has a chubby face. She is not high fashion whatsoever. I agree she can take photos better than Kendall but Ken is improving. On the runaway, Kendall looks better in the clothes and actually has a great walk. Gigi walks like she is drunk with her mouth open.


----------



## GoGlam

oruka said:


> gigi doesnt look like a high fashion model and will never be. Kendall actually has the face and body to model high fashion but she needs to improve her photoshoots.
> Gigi is way overexposed and it is better to be steady than to get everything right away. Kendall has been on 4 vogue covers and likely will get another vogue paris and us vogue this year. I agree she needs to work harder.




+1


----------



## GoGlam

Oruka said:


> Kendall has cheekbones and Gigi has a chubby face. She is not high fashion whatsoever. I agree she can take photos better than Kendall but Ken is improving. On the runaway, Kendall looks better in the clothes and actually has a great walk. Gigi walks like she is drunk with her mouth open.




I was just going to post.. Gigi "delivering" a photo is having a surprised look on her face or her mouth open. She doesn't compel me to purchase any product, and especially not a luxury product.


----------



## lallybelle

LOL @ Kendull has a great walk. She is completely basic & boring in every aspect. She's tall & thin. That's it.


----------



## GoGlam

lallybelle said:


> LOL @ Kendull has a great walk. She is completely basic & boring in every aspect. She's tall & thin. That's it.




Which is exactly what a model is supposed to be.  A supermodel she is not, but she definitely has the "model" look and attributes down.


----------



## Lounorada

lallybelle said:


> *LOL @ Kendull has a great walk*. She is completely basic & boring in every aspect. She's tall & thin. That's it.


 
That made me chuckle too. 
Kendull has a dreadful runway walk, she stomps along and never looks confident.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Lounorada said:


> That made me chuckle too.
> Kendull has a dreadful runway walk, she stomps along and never looks confident.



I disagree.  I think she has a great model walk.  You think it is stomping.  I see commanding.


----------



## pixiejenna

Saw this on FB and had to share


----------



## Brklynjuice87

pixiejenna said:


> Saw this on FB and had to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276126



Sad ain't it? Kylie already used up


----------



## VickyB

Kendull Sighting!!!

FOR WHAT IT IS WORTH : My BFF flew LA -NYC opposite Kendull - arrived NYC 1am. This was leading up to fashion week, I think. Kendall was across the aisle and a bit forward from her seat .  Kendall was very under the radar -no fuss, not flashy. Really very pretty w/o any makeup. Just took her seat, didn't eat, had water and watched an Austin Powers movie and was reading what looked like a script. No diva behavior at all. They disembarked and a guy at the gate ready to board, ran up to her for a pic which she graciously did and then she went to the rest room. My BFF followed. As BFF was washing her hands, Kendall came out of her stall and didn't bother to wash her hands before leaving the restroom. BFF's car was waiting where Kendall's was and she couldn't believe the number of papz that were waiting there along with 2 big beefy body guards. BFF reported that Kendall was lovely and gracious thru all of it.


----------



## VickyB

pixiejenna said:


> Saw this on FB and had to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276126



So love this!


----------



## duna

pixiejenna said:


> Saw this on FB and had to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276126



Yikes!!!


----------



## tweegy

VickyB said:


> Kendull Sighting!!!
> 
> FOR WHAT IT IS WORTH : My BFF flew LA -NYC opposite Kendull - arrived NYC 1am. This was leading up to fashion week, I think. Kendall was across the aisle and a bit forward from her seat .  Kendall was very under the radar -no fuss, not flashy. Really very pretty w/o any makeup. Just took her seat, didn't eat, had water and watched an Austin Powers movie and was reading what looked like a script. No diva behavior at all. They disembarked and a guy at the gate ready to board, ran up to her for a pic which she graciously did and then she went to the rest room. My BFF followed. As BFF was washing her hands, Kendall came out of her stall and didn't bother to wash her hands before leaving the restroom. BFF's car was waiting where Kendall's was and she couldn't believe the number of papz that were waiting there along with 2 big beefy body guards. BFF reported that Kendall was lovely and gracious thru all of it.



 The didn't wash her hands bit tho.

Guess she was reading a upcoming epi of KUWTK.


----------



## pukasonqo

tweegy said:


> The didn't wash her hands bit tho.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess she was reading a upcoming epi of KUWTK.




i thought kendall didn't know how to read!


----------



## clydekiwi

lallybelle said:


> LOL @ Kendull has a great walk. She is completely basic & boring in every aspect. She's tall & thin. That's it.




+1 gigi is much better


----------



## clydekiwi

VickyB said:


> Kendull Sighting!!!
> 
> FOR WHAT IT IS WORTH : My BFF flew LA -NYC opposite Kendull - arrived NYC 1am. This was leading up to fashion week, I think. Kendall was across the aisle and a bit forward from her seat .  Kendall was very under the radar -no fuss, not flashy. Really very pretty w/o any makeup. Just took her seat, didn't eat, had water and watched an Austin Powers movie and was reading what looked like a script. No diva behavior at all. They disembarked and a guy at the gate ready to board, ran up to her for a pic which she graciously did and then she went to the rest room. My BFF followed. As BFF was washing her hands, Kendall came out of her stall and didn't bother to wash her hands before leaving the restroom. BFF's car was waiting where Kendall's was and she couldn't believe the number of papz that were waiting there along with 2 big beefy body guards. BFF reported that Kendall was lovely and gracious thru all of it.




Was it first class?


----------



## vink

bag-princess said:


> *Paul McCartney: Singer Reportedly Denied Entry Into Tyga's Grammy Awards After-Party
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *NEW YORK (FOX5NY)* - Apparently he wasn't VIP enough.
> Music  legend and Beatles member Sir Paul McCartney, 73, was turned away at  a Grammys after party in Los Angeles Monday night, reported *TMZ.com*.
> 
> The party was hosted by rapper Tyga, boyfriend of reality TV star Kylie Jenner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a video posted to the celebrity news website, McCartney was joined by singer Beck and Foo Fighters drummer Taylor Hawkins.
> The trio attempted to enter the Argyle in Hollywood, but bouncers at the door denied them entry, twice.
> "How VIP do we got to get? We need another hit guys. We're working on it," said McCartney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fox9.com/news/92742577-story




Really?!?!? The bouncer need serious education!


----------



## Oruka

GoGlam said:


> Which is exactly what a model is supposed to be.  A supermodel she is not, but she definitely has the "model" look and attributes down.


 
Thank you. It is debatable who has a better walk versus who can deliver a photo, but one thing certain is that Kendall looks like a model and Gigi simply doesn't.


----------



## berrydiva

vink said:


> Really?!?!? The bouncer need serious education!




There was an update to the story. Apparently, they were trying to go to Mark Ronson's party and when they were told it was somewhere else, they left.  The bouncer didn't deny them entry.


----------



## vink

berrydiva said:


> There was an update to the story. Apparently, they were trying to go to Mark Ronson's party and when they were told it was somewhere else, they left.  The bouncer didn't deny them entry.




Ok... That make sense. I don't see the point why they would want to get into that party anyway.


----------



## VickyB

clydekiwi said:


> Was it first class?



Yes.


----------



## VickyB

tweegy said:


> The didn't wash her hands bit tho.
> 
> Guess she was reading a upcoming epi of KUWTK.



Yes, the not washing hands was my fav part of the story too ! I too thought that she was reading a script for their scripted unscripted reality show.


----------



## tweegy

VickyB said:


> Yes, the not washing hands was my fav part of the story too ! I too thought that she was reading a script for their scripted unscripted reality show.




Right! I'm imagining the person running  and sneaking behind Kendall with a small notepad and pencil [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sasha2012

Models are known for taking risks at New York Fashion Week.

And Kendall Jenner proved she is one of the most daring catwalk stars on Wednesday as she took to the runway for Michael Kors without any make-up.

The 20-year-old's face was scraped clean as she sported messy 'bed head' hair for the highly anticipated fashion show.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-natural-beauty-shine-NYFW.html#ixzz40RzbkMXw


----------



## WishList986

Sasha2012 said:


> Models are known for taking risks at New York Fashion Week.
> 
> And Kendall Jenner proved she is one of the most daring catwalk stars on Wednesday as she took to the runway for Michael Kors without any make-up.
> 
> The 20-year-old's face was scraped clean as she sported messy 'bed head' hair for the highly anticipated fashion show.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-natural-beauty-shine-NYFW.html#ixzz40RzbkMXw



I can really see Baby Kendall in the first pic! She's a darling girl, I think she has a lot of potential as a model.


----------



## Jikena

I like this hairstyle on Kendall


----------



## Jayne1

Guess he's learning a thing or two about the Ks.



> Kylie Jenner is a spokesperson for the direct rival of Kanye West &#8230; PUMA.
> 
> It's a stunning development &#8230; because remember, just a week ago Kanye tweeted, "1000% there will never be a Kylie PUMA anything."
> 
> We're told Kylie will be in the Spring/Summer women's training campaign, which launches in April.
> 
> PUMA says Kylie represents, "a fresh and exciting new era for fashion and we couldn't think of a more fitting and influential female to headline this campaign."
> Remember, Kanye called out PUMA, telling them, "PUMA, we gone give you your measley million dollars back!!! Never try to divide the family!!!"
> 
> Family divided.


http://www.tmz.com/2016/02/17/kylie-jenner-puma-kanye-west/


----------



## saira1214

He face doesn't look like it has had as much work as I though.  She has definitely gotten some fillers though.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jayne1 said:


> Guess he's learning a thing or two about the Ks.
> 
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/02/17/kylie-jenner-puma-kanye-west/




'counting the days til the divorce'.


----------



## whimsic

She's cute and that dress is great on her. I'm convinced now that she had a nose job and lip fillers. 

I've probably said it a million times, there should be more models her size. She's skinny but does not look emaciated like so many other runway models.


----------



## Jikena

saira1214 said:


> He face doesn't look like it has had as much work as I though.  She has definitely gotten some fillers though.



There were scenes from early KUWTK in the episode from last week, of Kendall, when she wanted to model, I think she was 14. To me, she still has her teenager face. Hasn't changed.


----------



## Sasha2012

Their sister Kim Kardashian has made millions off of her gaming app.

And now Kylie and Kendall Jenner are following in Kimmy's footsteps as their own gaming app Kendall & Kylie has hit the top of the iTunes chart.

Kylie, 18, was spotted wearing a glamorous gold gown in New York City on Wednesday as her new endeavor became an instant hit. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-gaming-app-sister-Kendall.html#ixzz40T33m7eO


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Oruka said:


> Thank you. It is debatable who has a better walk versus who can deliver a photo, but one thing certain is that Kendall looks like a model and Gigi simply doesn't.


All the designers casting Gigi in their shows would probably beg to differ. I think both those points are debatable.


----------



## myown

bag-princess said:


> *Paul McCartney: Singer Reportedly Denied Entry Into Tyga's Grammy Awards After-Party
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *NEW YORK (FOX5NY)* - Apparently he wasn't VIP enough.
> Music  legend and Beatles member Sir Paul McCartney, 73, was turned away at  a Grammys after party in Los Angeles Monday night, reported *TMZ.com*.
> 
> The party was hosted by rapper Tyga, boyfriend of reality TV star Kylie Jenner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a video posted to the celebrity news website, McCartney was joined by singer Beck and Foo Fighters drummer Taylor Hawkins.
> The trio attempted to enter the Argyle in Hollywood, but bouncers at the door denied them entry, twice.
> "How VIP do we got to get? We need another hit guys. We're working on it," said McCartney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fox9.com/news/92742577-story



it was tygas party? who wants to attend his party in first place?


----------



## myown

this GNTM-Girl once said this about Kendall:


> I always read that I try to look like Kendall, but that's bull****. Yes, I was a fan of her, but after meeting her I don't like her anymore. She was very conceited.
> I was at a modeling agency and they told me to dye my hair darker. That's what I did and that has nothing to do with her.


----------



## nancyramos

Sasha2012 said:


> Their sister Kim Kardashian has made millions off of her gaming app.
> 
> And now Kylie and Kendall Jenner are following in Kimmy's footsteps as their own gaming app Kendall & Kylie has hit the top of the iTunes chart.
> 
> Kylie, 18, was spotted wearing a glamorous gold gown in New York City on Wednesday as her new endeavor became an instant hit.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-gaming-app-sister-Kendall.html#ixzz40T33m7eO



I happened to switch on the TV last night during Jimmy Kimmel when he was talking about Kendall & Kylie app. Loved one of the comments "Once you download Kendall & Kylie app on your smartphone, it is no longer a "smart"phone"
He had funny comments on Kanye about Kylie/Puma deal


----------



## Lounorada

nancyramos said:


> I happened to switch on the TV last night during Jimmy Kimmel when he was talking about Kendall & Kylie app. Loved one of the comments *"Once you download Kendall & Kylie app on your smartphone, it is no longer a "smart"phone"*
> He had funny comments on Kanye about Kylie/Puma deal


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Marc Jacobs - New York Fashion Week


----------



## labelwhore04

I'm scared


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

labelwhore04 said:


> I'm scared



Exactly 

Girls look like they would fit into a horror movie without any problem at all.


----------



## labelwhore04

Wait, is that Lady Gaga?


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

labelwhore04 said:


> Wait, is that Lady Gaga?



Yep, I'd say so. I think I read somewhere she'd be walking for MJ this year. Why? I have no idea.


----------



## chowlover2

Kendall looks like the Angel of death in that pic!


----------



## WishList986

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Yep, I'd say so. I think I read somewhere she'd be walking for MJ this year. Why? I have no idea.



To add hype to the show!


----------



## pixiejenna

OMG finger comb waves and 90's platform shoes. I didn't think MJ could sink any lower after leaving LV but he's seemed to prove me wrong every season since he left. No wonder he needs her to walk his shows cause his clothes/fashion won't get anyone to  crack open their wallets. It's a good thing he went into beauty because that might be the only line that survives.


----------



## Oryx816

Grotesque.


----------



## myown

nancyramos said:


> I happened to switch on the TV last night during Jimmy Kimmel when he was talking about Kendall & Kylie app. Loved one of the comments "Once you download Kendall & Kylie app on your smartphone, it is no longer a "smart"phone"
> He had funny comments on Kanye about Kylie/Puma deal



 that made me laugh!


----------



## Jayne1

pixiejenna said:


> OMG finger comb waves and 90's platform shoes. I didn't think MJ could sink any lower after leaving LV but he's seemed to prove me wrong every season since he left. No wonder he needs her to walk his shows cause his clothes/fashion won't get anyone to  crack open their wallets. It's a good thing he went into beauty because that might be the only line that survives.



I'm always a little shocked he got as far as he did in the fashion world.


----------



## limom

Wow. There is nothing commercial of attractive in this collection.
Is he a big fan of beetle juice?


----------



## Lounorada

limom said:


> Wow. There is nothing commercial of attractive in this collection.
> Is he a big fan of beetle juice?



I don't think there is ever anything attractive in Marc Jacobs collections. He's one of the most overrated designers, IMO.
His F/W'16 collection is as ugly as ever, nothing different


----------



## kateincali

I feel so alone in the world with my MJ love

I do think the runway shows have always looked ridiculous, but then I feel that way about most runway shows.


----------



## morgan20

'Runs in' I have one of MJ watches 'runs out'


----------



## Singra

Well at least they're not wearing people as backpacks

I'm getting a little tired of all these musician fashion tie-ins tbh.




faith_ann said:


> I feel so alone in the world with my MJ love
> 
> *I do think the runway shows have always looked ridiculous, but then I feel that way about most runway shows.*


----------



## limom

Singra said:


> Well at least they're not wearing people as backpacks
> 
> I'm getting a little tired of all these musician fashion tie-ins tbh.




Yup that was a brand new kind of wtf moment for me.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Singra said:


> Well at least they're not wearing people as backpacks
> 
> I'm getting a little tired of all these musician fashion tie-ins tbh.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## berrydiva

The Kendall and Kylie collection has some cute pieces. Just saw them in Nordstroms.


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> The Kendall and Kylie collection has some cute pieces. Just saw them in Nordstroms.



Did you think the price point was high compared to design/quality?


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> Did you think the price point was high compared to design/quality?



Yeah. It wasn't bad. Compared to all the other pieces at the same price point, it was comparable, to me, in terms of price/quality for what's sold in Nordstroms (I was at Roosevelt Field which isn't as upscale as most Nordstroms so take that with a grain of salt).  I honestly had no idea it was their line, I just gravitated to a few pieces I liked and then realized when I looked up to see the label maker. 

There were a few I really liked but had no time to try on but definitely would buy.


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> I don't think there is ever anything attractive in Marc Jacobs collections. He's one of the most overrated designers, IMO.
> His F/W'16 collection is as ugly as ever, nothing different



I read the scariest rumour ever.

I read MJ is being considered to take over for Chanel when Karl retires.


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> I read the scariest rumour ever.
> 
> I read MJ is being considered to take over for Chanel when Karl retires.


LIES!


berrydiva said:


> Yeah. It wasn't bad. Compared to all the other pieces at the same price point, it was comparable, to me, in terms of price/quality for what's sold in Nordstroms (I was at Roosevelt Field which isn't as upscale as most Nordstroms so take that with a grain of salt).  I honestly had no idea it was their line, I just gravitated to a few pieces I liked and then realized when I looked up to see the label maker.
> 
> There were a few I really liked but had no time to try on but definitely would buy.


I will check it out, thanks.


----------



## Lounorada

Jayne1 said:


> I read the scariest rumour ever.
> 
> I read MJ is being considered to take over for Chanel when Karl retires.


 

















Although, I loved MJs collections for Louis Vuitton all those years he was there. It's just his own collections I have a strong dislike for. So he might be a good fit for Chanel... if that rumour turns out to be true.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Come on guys! MJ is not that bad. He started the grunge (in fashion, not music) trend.


----------



## lil_fashionista

dangerouscurves said:


> Come on guys! MJ is not that bad. He started the grunge (in fashion, not music) trend.



And got immediately fired from Perry Ellis for doing so. I can't imagine him at Chanel and I'm a fan of him and his shoe designs.


----------



## limom

My vote is for Galliano.
It is time that he is given a second chance.
Yes, he messed up big time but he is so freakin talented and actually knows COUTURE!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

limom said:


> My vote is for Galliano.
> 
> It is time that he is given a second chance.
> 
> Yes, he messed up big time but he is so freakin talented and actually knows COUTURE!




I love Galliano!! He would be a good fit, but didn't he join Maison Margiela in 2014? At the time I thought he was going to take over De La Renta, he would have been perfect for that!!!!


----------



## Lounorada

limom said:


> *My vote is for Galliano.*
> It is time that he is given a second chance.
> Yes, he messed up big time but he is so freakin talented and actually knows COUTURE!


 
Agreed! He would give Chanel the revamp it desperately needs while maintaining the traditional Chanel aesthetics. Galliano is one of the best designers out there.

I also think Alber Elbaz would be a good choice for Chanel.


----------



## limom

Sophie-Rose said:


> I love Galliano!! He would be a good fit, but didn't he join Maison Margiela in 2014? At the time I thought he was going to take over De La Renta, he would have been perfect for that!!!!



Yes, I was hoping that he would have taken over De La Renta as well(Oscar was such a class act to extend the invitation to John) and Americans are more forgiving in general.

Alber would also be a great fit, IMO.
Chanel needs a showman to replace Karl.
Well, Ye is available....


----------



## Oryx816

limom said:


> Wth are you to enter the conversation and spew hate speech?




I think sarcasm was at hand there.  If not, then I wholeheartedly agree with you.


----------



## limom

Oryx816 said:


> I think sarcasm was at hand there.  If not, then I wholeheartedly agree with you.



Since this new to me font entered the conversation guns blazing, it is hard to get the spirit of the comment.
Thanks for your support.


----------



## pukasonqo

Jayne1 said:


> I read the scariest rumour ever.
> 
> 
> 
> I read MJ is being considered to take over for Chanel when Karl retires.




scariest would be yeezy being considered for chanel


----------



## limom

pukasonqo said:


> scariest would be yeezy being considered by  chanel



Well, he put it out there that he was available to work for Hermes


----------



## Oryx816

limom said:


> Since this new to me font entered the conversation guns blazing, it is hard to get the spirit of the comment.
> 
> Thanks for your support.






The first line threw me as well, but when I read the second line saying "it isn't like French Jewish schoolchildren need to go to school under armed guard" (which they do), that I realized, or hoped, that it was sarcastic in nature. 

Ok, back to the Ks!  Lol!


----------



## Oryx816

limom said:


> Well, he put it out there that he was available to work for Hermes




Yes, can you imagine Hermes scarves with holes in them a la Kanye?  The moth collection....


----------



## Jayne1

dangerouscurves said:


> Come on guys! MJ is not that bad. He started the grunge (in fashion, not music) trend.



How could he start something that the kids in Seattle, and elsewhere, were wearing for a decade?  It was just copying, but marking up at exorbitant prices.


----------



## pixiejenna

Lounorada said:


> [emoji23]
> 
> 
> Although, I loved MJs collections for Louis Vuitton all those years he was there. It's just his own collections I have a strong dislike for. So he might be a good fit for Chanel... if that rumour turns out to be true.


I also liked him when he was with LV. So taking over at channel may not be the kiss of death. I was never a big fan of his own line but I did like his quilted bags which he discontinued once he left LV. Which makes one wonder if he was already planning a move to Chanel when he left LV, he's just in in waiting until he can hop on board. A lot of people commented that his quilted bags were very reminiscent of Chanel bags but a lot cheaper. His own line has really gone down hill since he's been at helm full time. Maybe that's why he's lasted so long because most of his is time was spent with LV with only minimal energy on his own line. It will be interesting if he does take over at chanel and his own line rebounds.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Stephanie***

myown said:


> this GNTM-Girl once said this about Kendall:


 
Whats her Name?


----------



## myown

Stephanie*** said:


> Whats her Name?



Stefanie, she´s not from the recent circle


----------



## AEGIS

Marc recently split w/his business partner who kept him in line and got him sober.


----------



## lulu212121

AEGIS said:


> Marc recently split w/his business partner who kept him in line and got him sober.


This could get ugly. He had quite the struggle if I remember right. Not a fan of his brand, but hate to read that.


----------



## qwertyword

Lounorada said:


> Although, I loved MJs collections for Louis Vuitton all those years he was there. It's just his own collections I have a strong dislike for. So he might be a good fit for Chanel... if that rumour turns out to be true.




Me too, my fave was Manhattan PM


----------



## dangerouscurves

qwertyword said:


> Me too, my fave was Manhattan PM




And mine is the Vernis leather! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## pixiejenna

AEGIS said:


> Marc recently split w/his business partner who kept him in line and got him sober.


That explains a lot. I guess his partner got tired of being his babysitter. :/ 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## limom

AEGIS said:


> Marc recently split w/his business partner who kept him in line and got him sober.



I thought that he went on a bunch of benders prior to the separation?
He had/has a bad sex/meth addiction if I recall correctly.
He appears to me to be in the mist of an existentialist mid life crisis.
Hope he gets well.


----------



## tweegy

Btw, judging from the show we found out when Kendall learned a new word 'experience' 
[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sasha2012

She was just in New York for fashion week.

But by Friday afternoon Kylie Jenner was back in Los Angeles as she went shopping in Beverly Hills.

The 18-year-old treated herself to a spree at Barneys New York as she was seen handing her car keys over to valet.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...opping-spree-Beverly-Hills.html#ixzz40mKUntp0


----------



## AEGIS

well she looks awful


----------



## Oryx816

Like a muppet.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> She was just in New York for fashion week.
> 
> 
> 
> But by Friday afternoon Kylie Jenner was back in Los Angeles as she went shopping in Beverly Hills.
> 
> 
> 
> The 18-year-old treated herself to a spree at Barneys New York as she was seen handing her car keys over to valet.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...opping-spree-Beverly-Hills.html#ixzz40mKUntp0




I have heart palpitations when I saw that Birkin!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Jikena

tweegy said:


> Btw, judging from the show we found out when Kendall learned a new word 'experience'
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Yessss  I was literally like this "" when she said that sentence, trying to follow but nop, lost me


----------



## Lounorada

Her face looks much older than 18, a good 15-20 years older.


----------



## limom

Lounorada said:


> Her face looks much older than 18, a good 15-20 years older.



Yes, she looks like a recently middle aged divorcee  on the prowl.


----------



## tweegy

Jikena said:


> Yessss  I was literally like this "" when she said that sentence, trying to follow but nop, lost me




Too funny


----------



## tweegy

limom said:


> Yes, she looks like a recently middle aged divorcee  on the prowl.




She looks like she should be on mob wives or real housewives


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Spending that puma money


----------



## WishList986

Sasha2012 said:


> She was just in New York for fashion week.
> 
> But by Friday afternoon Kylie Jenner was back in Los Angeles as she went shopping in Beverly Hills.
> 
> The 18-year-old treated herself to a spree at Barneys New York as she was seen handing her car keys over to valet.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...opping-spree-Beverly-Hills.html#ixzz40mKUntp0



With the closet she has, she chooses to wear this?.. It would've been cute with virtually any other top!!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Jayne1 said:


> I read the scariest rumour ever.
> 
> I read MJ is being considered to take over for Chanel when Karl retires.




I can't see Karl retiring anytime soon...Even though I think his designs for Chanel have gone downhill, he's doing better designs at Fendi.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

limom said:


> My vote is for Galliano.
> It is time that he is given a second chance.
> Yes, he messed up big time but he is so freakin talented and actually knows COUTURE!



He's with Margiela now


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Lounorada said:


> Agreed! He would give Chanel the revamp it desperately needs while maintaining the traditional Chanel aesthetics. Galliano is one of the best designers out there.
> 
> I also think Alber Elbaz would be a good choice for Chanel.




Alber is rumored to be going to Dior, Also Sara Burton's name has been thrown in there as well


----------



## dangerouscurves

Glitterandstuds said:


> I can't see Karl retiring anytime soon...Even though I think his designs for Chanel have gone downhill, he's doing better designs at Fendi.




And Karl has a lifetime contract with Chanel. He'll work until his last breath.


----------



## limom

Glitterandstuds said:


> He's with Margiela now



It is a stepping, rehabilating stone. 
I doubt that anyone well known will get the job at Chanel.
They will choose a young man/woman IMO.
After Karl, the house needs new blood.
We shall see.
Karl is old but he will never retire.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

limom said:


> It is a stepping, rehabilating stone.
> I doubt that anyone well known will get the job at Chanel.
> They will choose a young man/woman IMO.
> After Karl, the house needs new blood.
> We shall see.
> Karl is old but he will never retire.



Exactly!! He will die before he gives up Chanel


----------



## candy2100

It would be nice to see a woman at chanel


----------



## limom

candy2100 said:


> It would be nice to see a woman at chanel



Yes!
There are so many young talents.
It would be an ideal marketing situation for the house as well.


----------



## Lounorada

candy2100 said:


> It would be nice to see a woman at chanel


 
Yes!


----------



## VickyB

Watching the new show now. K & K are in Australia hocking their new clothing line. Kylie looks 6-10 years older than Kendall. She looks used up and Kendall looks very fresh and young.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

limom said:


> My vote is for Galliano.
> It is time that he is given a second chance.
> * Yes, he messed up big time but he is so freakin talented and actually knows COUTURE!*




I agree! I loved his collection for Dior chaneling the French Revolution, so dramatic and lovely.


----------



## myown

WishList986 said:


> With the closet she has, she chooses to wear this?.. It would've been cute with virtually any other top!!



that were my thoughts, too.

she is shopping every single day and this is what she wears?


----------



## limom

Babydoll Chanel said:


> [/B]
> 
> I agree! I loved his collection for Dior chaneling the French Revolution, so dramatic and lovely.



Yes, him and McQueen (rip) are the best of their generation, IMO.


----------



## dangerouscurves

limom said:


> Yes, him and McQueen (rip) are the best of their generation, IMO.




For extravagant style and tailoring yes.


----------



## limom

dangerouscurves said:


> For extravagant style and tailoring yes.



Not so many so called designers even understand or know the intricacies of cutting, pattern making and so forth,
I think for a house that still has a strong couture department like Chanel, it is a requirement.
Who would you characterize as the best couturiers of their generation? (I.e. People born in the 1960's)


----------



## dangerouscurves

limom said:


> Not so many so called designers even understand or know the intricacies of cutting, pattern making and so forth,
> 
> I think for a house that still has a strong couture department like Chanel, it is a requirement.
> 
> Who would you characterize as the best couturiers of their generation? (I.e. People born in the 1960's)




I think you're right. I can't mention any. Were they actually certified couturier?


----------



## pukasonqo

dangerouscurves said:


> I think you're right. I can't mention any. Were they actually certified couturier?




alexander mcqueen was apprenticed to and worked for a saville row tailor making suits
not sure if that makes him a certified couturier but he knew how to work with different materials
i don't think galliano or MJ had this type of background


----------



## Happy Luppy

Kendall Jenner keeps her head down as she heads out of Sexy Fish restaurant on Monday night (February 22) in London, England.

MORE: Kendall Jenner Explains Why Her Eyebrows Are Falling Out | Kendall Jenner : Just Jared | http://www.justjared.com/2016/02/22...are-falling-out/?r=readmore&trackback=tsmclip


----------



## pukasonqo

is that torn tee part of yeezy couture's kollektion? 
i should have kept my torn warm up tights, tees and leg warmers from my dancing days and do a kouture kollektion a la yeezy


----------



## Oryx816

pukasonqo said:


> is that torn tee part of yeezy couture's kollektion?
> i should have kept my torn warm up tights, tees and leg warmers from my dancing days and do a kouture kollektion a la yeezy




 I just threw away some yoga pants because they had a little hole.  I should have kept them and let them develop into a Swiss cheese look and I could have passed them off as a Yeezy kreation.


----------



## Humbugged

pukasonqo said:


> *is that torn tee part of yeezy couture's kollektion? *
> i should have kept my torn warm up tights, tees and leg warmers from my dancing days and do a kouture kollektion a la yeezy




no


http://www.fwrd.com/product-unravel...r-grey/UNRF-WS6/?d=Womens&srcType=plpaltimage


----------



## pukasonqo

Humbugged said:


> no
> 
> 
> http://www.fwrd.com/product-unravel...r-grey/UNRF-WS6/?d=Womens&srcType=plpaltimage




483 bucks!!!! [emoji79] i missed the boat with my worn, torn and faded tees!


----------



## Jikena

Humbugged said:


> no
> 
> 
> http://www.fwrd.com/product-unravel...r-grey/UNRF-WS6/?d=Womens&srcType=plpaltimage



Waaaat +300 euros for that thing ? I can just buy a 5 euro-top from H&M and cut it and get the same result.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's a rising international supermodel with a signature look.

But Kendall Jenner found herself face-to-face with her exact double on Tuesday in London, as she visited her own wax work at the city's famous Madame Tussads museum.

Stepping out in an understated and chic gothically glam ensemble which allowed her to flash her lithe legs, the model, 20, looked utterly delighted with the eerily lifelike figure the artists at the museum had created.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...isit-doppelganger-wax-work.html#ixzz412uu3eBR


----------



## Lounorada

The wax figure has more emotion in her face&eyes than real life Kendull


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> The wax figure has more emotion in her face&eyes than real life Kendull




 for a moment I didn't know which was which.


----------



## qudz104

Her statue was done very nicely, a bunch of the wax statues that tussads did/does look obviously fake.


----------



## SpeedyJC

It's so fitting that her wax figure is partially clothed lounging in a robe doing nothing. It truly catches her and her entire families essence.


----------



## berrydiva

When they say she has a signature look, are they referring to her version of blue steel?


----------



## gillianna

They gave her a large chest in the wax figure too.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> The wax figure has more emotion in her face&eyes than real life Kendull




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] you tell no lie!


----------



## purseinsanity

Lounorada said:


> The wax figure has more emotion in her face&eyes than real life Kendull





SpeedyJC said:


> It's so fitting that her wax figure is partially clothed lounging in a robe doing nothing. It truly catches her and her entire families essence.


----------



## clevercat

SpeedyJC said:


> It's so fitting that her wax figure is partially clothed lounging in a robe doing nothing. It truly catches her and her entire families essence.




Ha! That made me lol.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Basic just like her


----------



## lil_fashionista

They've had their fair share of ups and downs as a couple.
But it seems Kylie Jenner is sticking by her man, despite his financial issues, as she could be seen hugging Tyga in an Instagram snap shared to his account on Wednesday.   
The 18-year-old beauty had traveled to San Francisco to support him as he performed a show on his Rawwest Alive Tour, just as it was revealed by TMZ that the rapper's 2013 Mercedes G-Wagon is set to be repossessed after he had missed payments.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...pite-cash-flash-Instagrams.html#ixzz41DBjMGdK


----------



## Sasha2012

She walked a handful of shows at New York Fashion Week earlier in the month but was noticeably absent from the London run this week despite having paid a visit to the UK capital in the throes of Fashion Week.

But Kendall Jenner was back doing what she does best on Thursday as she made a stomping return to the catwalk on the second day of Milan Fashion Week.

The Victoria's Secret model was the stand-out star of the Fendi show as she strutted her stuff down the runway in a pair of bright blue ruched leather thigh-high boots which only served to accentuate just how slim her limbs are. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-runway-Milan-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz41ExUqYWc


----------



## schadenfreude

Ew. Skin is no bueno in that close up.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Stand out star? Why cause Karl put her first? There were other models that were way better than her


----------



## Oryx816

schadenfreude said:


> ew. Skin is no bueno in that close up.




+1


----------



## chicaloca

Karl is basically propping up Kendall's career at the moment. She is not as in-demand as the media makes her out to be. She barely made a blip in NY. Anna Wintour is doing her favors also. No model with her lack of skills should be getting that much facetime in Vogue.


----------



## limom

She also walked for prada.
She is stiff as he$$ when she walks but I heard that prada is trying to revitalize the brand by selling purses.
In that aspect, the casting was on point.
Kunty Karl and Wintour have a tendency to push for celebrities and/or well connected mannequins.
Nothing new here.


----------



## andrashik

schadenfreude said:


> Ew. Skin is no bueno in that close up.


I'm curious ..why do you say that? I've been following  this thread for a time and I haven't seen posts related to her skin . Do you mean the fillers ?


----------



## Suzan

andrashik said:


> I'm curious ..why do you say that? I've been following  this thread for a time and I haven't seen posts related to her skin . Do you mean the fillers ?




Me too. Are we talking about the picture with the multi-color eyeshadow and pink spots besides the eyes? I Don't see anything wrong with her skin there.


----------



## tweegy

chicaloca said:


> Karl is basically propping up Kendall's career at the moment. She is not as in-demand as the media makes her out to be. She barely made a blip in NY. Anna Wintour is doing her favors also. No model with her lack of skills should be getting that much facetime in Vogue.




Models have skills??

Yeh that close up is a no, the makeup and her skin doesn't look good....


----------



## aleksandras

Her skin looks fine to me. But maybe that's because I don't have good skin myself so my standards aren't that high...


----------



## dangerouscurves

aleksandras said:


> her skin looks fine to me. But maybe that's because i don't have good skin myself so my standards aren't that high... :d




+1


----------



## schadenfreude

andrashik said:


> I'm curious ..why do you say that? I've been following  this thread for a time and I haven't seen posts related to her skin . Do you mean the fillers ?




The texture is rough, like she has acne scars or something.


----------



## dangerouscurves

schadenfreude said:


> The texture is rough, like she has acne scars or something.




I looked at it again and now I see what you mean.


----------



## labelwhore04

schadenfreude said:


> The texture is rough, like she has acne scars or something.



Well she did used to have acne


----------



## schadenfreude

labelwhore04 said:


> Well she did used to have acne




Must be. Mind you I'm not snarking for the pure joy of it. For an average person she has nice skin. But she's, for all intents and purposes, a Kardashian and inasmuch as unfettered access to the best laser resurfacing options money can buy. She needs to take advantage of that.


----------



## NYCBelle

The other day I saw Kris bday episode and Kylie started crying over Tyga when they made that music video  She is so insecure to be crying over that loser smh


----------



## dangerouscurves

schadenfreude said:


> Must be. Mind you I'm not snarking for the pure joy of it. For an average person she has nice skin. But she's, for all intents and purposes, a Kardashian and inasmuch as unfettered access to the best laser resurfacing options money can buy. She needs to take advantage of that.




Especially when you're a model of a major cosmetic brand.


----------



## knasarae

NYCBelle said:


> The other day I saw Kris bday episode and Kylie started crying over Tyga when they made that music video  She is so insecure to be crying over that loser smh



Why was she crying?


----------



## NYCBelle

knasarae said:


> Why was she crying?



From what she said she had a phone call from him and they were arguing. And she "doesn't know what to do about T"


----------



## knasarae

NYCBelle said:


> From what she said she had a phone call from him and they were arguing. And she "doesn't know what to do about T"



Who the heck is T? Or did she mean Tyga?  I don't know why I even care


----------



## NYCBelle

knasarae said:


> Who the heck is T? Or did she mean Tyga?  I don't know why I even care



Yeah she calls him T...so annoying


----------



## Encore Hermes

If he doesn't mind her talking about their arguments on the show it is probably scripted for storyline imo


----------



## lil_fashionista

Encore Hermes said:


> If he doesn't mind her talking about their arguments on the show it is probably scripted for storyline imo



Tyga's just happy to get some time on screen since he has no career left as a rapper. He can't even pay his rent and his birthday present to Kylie is about to get repossessed.


----------



## HULAHO

Kendall had really bad zits when she was in her teens.  I'm sure she has some scars and skin issues to this day.  Laser treatment can help but won't get rid of everything.


----------



## WishList986

Man, I'd love to have her skin. Makes mine look simply terrible


----------



## White Orchid

knasarae said:


> Who the heck is T? Or did she mean Tyga?  I don't know why I even care



Poor love.  Perhaps words with 2 syllables are too taxing on our home-schooled one?


----------



## AEGIS

kendall is in a vogue every month
it must be not even feel special anymore


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...caitlyn-was-transgender-my-whole-life-w165363

*Kylie Jenner: Ive Known Caitlyn Jenner Was Transgender My Whole Life*

Secrets, secrets are no fun! In a new cover story for Wonderland magazine, Kylie Jenner revealed that she has known her whole life that her dad, Caitlyn Jenner, was transgender. The Keeping Up With the Kardashians beauty also opened up about how she once felt deceived by her fathers failure to come out as trans.

I mean, obviously I knew about it my whole life, but it was never admitted to and then it was all said and done, the E! personality, 18, explained. I honestly just wanted to not be lied to. I just wanted honesty and no secrets.

While Kylie wishes Caitlyn (né Bruce) would have introduced herself much sooner, the Snapchat-obsessed teen is glad that the I Am Cait star is finally able to be true to herself.

Im OK with everything, as long as everyones honest, she said. I want to encourage people to live their life, you know?

During an appearance on The Ellen DeGeneres Show back in November, Kylie admitted that she actually gets along much better with Caitlyn than she ever did with Bruce.

I like her better than Bruce, she confessed. Because we talk about makeup and clothes and we bond a lot more.

While they have a lot more in common now, Kylie was quick to clarify that her new relationship with her dad runs much deeper.

But not only that, I feel like theres not a huge secret in the family, she added. I feel like there was always this big secret ... Now ... I feel like we hang out a lot more and theres no secrets. Shes really living her authentic true self.


----------



## Oryx816

Now if only they could be honest about their plastic surgeries!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall Jenner returned to the runway on Friday night to lead a star-studded runway for Versace at Italy's Milano Moda Donna.

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star stood out among an elite line-up, including Gigi Hadid, Adriana Lima and Karlie Kloss, as she hit the runway at Milan Fashion Week for another turn.

Kendall, 20, was striking with heavy black make-up and her raven tresses long and loose, while a top-to-toe candyfloss colour palette took the edge off her latest show look.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-s-Milan-Fashion-Week-show.html#ixzz41KpTtRpx


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Those dead eyes


----------



## twinkle.tink




----------



## lizmil

Oh poor her, she wanted honesty!


----------



## Staci_W

twinkle.tink said:


>



Good lord. Is that ugly thing some Kanye creation? Broke and homeless is in style?


----------



## lulu212121

twinkle.tink said:


>


:lolots::lolots:


----------



## lanasyogamama

Do you think Kendall will have a nip slip on the runway now since it got Gigi so much press?


----------



## Lounorada

twinkle.tink said:


>


----------



## tweegy

twinkle.tink said:


>




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Chloe302225

A portrait of Kendall backstage at the Versace Haute Couture show last year


----------



## Chloe302225

At the Bottega Veneta show for MFW


----------



## StopHammertime

Chloe302225 said:


> At the Bottega Veneta show for MFW




Ick that shade of lipstick is terrible on her.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

That dress is beautiful.


----------



## pursegrl12

That dress!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## nicole0612

The dress is amazing! Love!


----------



## nicole0612

twinkle.tink said:


>




Well done!! I am dying [emoji28]


----------



## Sasha2012

She spent an afternoon relaxing poolside in her skimpy bikini. 

But hours later Kylie Jenner was red carpet ready as she attended her very own Signature Sinful Color Launch Party on Saturday.

The 18-year-old showed off her pert posterior in a chic form-fitting beige gown with thigh high slit at the Los Angeles event.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-poolside-skimpy-bikini.html#ixzz41REGUvXP


----------



## stylemepretty

That gown is so ill fitting. She would look good in almost anything. But not this.


----------



## eggpudding

She needs to stop drawing her brows so long and droopy, Jesus.


----------



## chowlover2

Sasha2012 said:


> She spent an afternoon relaxing poolside in her skimpy bikini.
> 
> 
> 
> But hours later Kylie Jenner was red carpet ready as she attended her very own Signature Sinful Color Launch Party on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> The 18-year-old showed off her pert posterior in a chic form-fitting beige gown with thigh high slit at the Los Angeles event.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-poolside-skimpy-bikini.html#ixzz41REGUvXP




Form fitting gown? Is the reporter blind? These K's need a full time tailor.


----------



## aleksandras

stylemepretty said:


> That gown is so ill fitting. She would look good in almost anything. But not this.



yeah, such a weird dress


----------



## Jikena

stylemepretty said:


> That gown is so ill fitting. She would look good in almost anything. But not this.



Yeah I agree. Also, I think that it is a very weird fabric for a dress in the first place. Looks like something that would be used for a sofa or something lol.


----------



## limom

Is the gown borrowed?
Since most of their stuff end up on eBay or back to the designers showroom, I doubt that they are allowed or even want to do alterations.
So she knew about her dad being Caitlyn the whole time
They need to keep the storyline a bit tighter.....
It is getting too messy.....


----------



## lizmil

They described her rear in that gown as "pert?"  And people are looking at her brows?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I know which Kylie I'm rooting for...(there's some *epic* shade here...lol)

*Kylie Minogue Slaps Back At Kylie Jenner For Attempting To Trademark The Name &#8220;Kylie&#8221;*






Kylie Minogue, the best thing to happen ever, has said &#8220;get outta my way&#8221; to living FemSkin Kylie Jenner for trying to trademark the name &#8216;Kylie&#8216;. The youngest Jenner put in the application for trademark in August of last year and Kylie&#8217;s business reps, KDB, filed to oppose and stop this heinous act of treachery on February 22nd, reports World Intellectual Property Review.

KDB is saying that if Kylie Jenner&#8217;s application is approved, it would cause confusion and mess with the original Kylie&#8217;s brand. While that&#8217;s true from a technical standpoint, you&#8217;d have to be pretty dumb to confuse a white diamond and a joke shop turd. On top of that, they&#8217;re citing the fact that Minogue already owns trademarks for the term &#8216;Kylie&#8216; not only in entertainment and music, but also for her perfume &#8216;Kylie Minogue Darling.&#8221; I&#8217;m also going to plug her home line, Kylie Minogue At Home, because I&#8217;m a rabid, frothing at the mouth fan and the line is classy and elegant. 

*KDB has also called Kylie Jenner a **&#8220;secondary reality television personality&#8221;* as well as pointing out that she&#8217;s been criticized by &#8220;disability rights groups&#8221; and &#8220;African-American communities.&#8221;

Good on them for calling a spade a spade, or rather a budget bucket of silicone a budget bucket of silicone. I&#8217;m glad Minogue&#8217;s people have finally done something because when I heard way back when that Jenner was trying to pull this sh*t. I nearly Erin Brockovich-ed and started a class action suit. There&#8217;s only one Kylie and that is Kylie Minogue! Others need not apply!











*Source:* http://dlisted.com/2016/02/28/kylie...r-for-attempting-to-trademark-the-name-kylie/


----------



## Caz71

Kylie m is the first Kylie.  Dumbass

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pukasonqo

kylie was first used as a name in australia in the 50s:

"According to baby name books, the name Kylie means boomerang in an Aboriginal language, and if you are prepared to dig a little deeper, we are told that the word kylie comes from the Nyungar language from south-west Western Australia, and there are place names ending with -kylee to indicate that (for example, that a river is shaped like a boomerang).

However, a rival theory is that kylie refers not to a boomerang, but to the hunting stick, which isnt curved and doesnt come back, being used to bring down prey. I have certainly seen these hunting sticks being identified as kylies in texts over a century old, so this idea is hardly a new one.

Unfortunately for both these theories, when I consulted a Nyungar dictionary, the word kylie isnt in it. A boomerang is called a kirli (KEER-lee), and a throwing stick is called a dowak. It would seem that kylie was a non-Indigenous slight corruption of the word kirli, which is very similar to the word for boomerang in the Walpiri language of Central Australia  karli.

Im not sure how settlers confused dowak for kylie though; perhaps they misunderstood what the Aborigines were telling them, or lacked the cultural context to see that a boomerang and a throwing stick were two different tools.

Its easier to understand why Australians of British descent latched onto it as a personal name in the 1950s and 60s. It fit in so well with the trend for similar-sounding names of Irish origin, such as Kerry and Kelly that were also growing in popularity  a trend that is still going strong, as names such as Keeley, Keira, Kirra and Kirrily attest. Kylie just had that familiar Australian sound. It also seems to have increased the popularity of the male name Kyle.

The name Kylie first hit the charts in the 1950s, was Top 100 by the 1960s when Kylie Minogue was born, and peaked in the 1970s as the #2 name of that decade. By the 1990s it had left the Top 100, and in the last year or two has left the charts altogether."

source: waltzingmorethanmatilda.com


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.vogue.com/13408836/kendall-jenner-nyfw-video-exclusive/

*House of Kendall: NYFW With the Worlds Biggest Model*

When youre Kendall Jenner, life is never boring. As a superstar model, member of Americas most famous family, and bona fide multimedia sensation, Jenner is officially 2016s girl-of-the-momentbut trust us, it hasnt gone to her head. Letting the cameras follow her every move during a jam-packed day, Jenner provides a vérité view on the model life. Whether shes dancing in Chanel or Gucci with Gigi Hadid, chowing down on McDonalds and spending some quality time with Marc Jacobs, or shaving her legs in the backseat of a carhey, shes a girl on the go!Jenner is goofy, approachable, and appealingly real. In this House of Styleesque candid look at her fashionable exploits, Jenner keeps things light and funeven when big sis Kim shows up to join the party. Think youve kept up with Kendall? Think again.


----------



## WishList986

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.vogue.com/13408836/kendall-jenner-nyfw-video-exclusive/
> 
> *House of Kendall: NYFW With the Worlds Biggest Model*




This actually made me like Kendall more, she seems like she's having the time of her life. Living my dream for sure lol!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Really?


----------



## GoGlam

WishList986 said:


> This actually made me like Kendall more, she seems like she's having the time of her life. Living my dream for sure lol!




Me too actually! And wow! Looks like Gigi caved under all the pressure and lost A LOT of weight.


----------



## Happy Luppy

GoGlam said:


> Me too actually! And wow! Looks like Gigi caved under all the pressure and lost A LOT of weight.


Yeah, Gigi is so skinny now. Wow....


----------



## White Orchid

Oh my God, how bad does Kim look next to her!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

That video does nothing to me. We know she's a rude person. And the video has shown her non-existen personality.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

There is a rumor that Kendall will be walking Dior (they stayed away for so long) but now no creative director so they going rogue


----------



## Oruka

White Orchid said:


> Oh my God, how bad does Kim look next to her!!!


 
Kim just had a baby, of course she is not going to look like a 20 year old model.


----------



## White Orchid

Oruka said:


> Kim just had a baby, of course she is not going to look like a 20 year old model.


Please.  She looks like she's just skinned a cheetah and threw it over her shoulder.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Man, Kendall has the best life.  Young, great body, surrounded by beautiful fashion.  I'm not prone to jealousy, but I sure wouldn't mind a day in her life.


----------



## redney

lanasyogamama said:


> Man, Kendall has the best life.  Young, great body, surrounded by beautiful fashion.  I'm not prone to jealousy, but I sure wouldn't mind a day in her life.



That's all the superficial stuff. What's behind the curtain is the dysfunction and probably lack of genuine love and friendships, and vapid, empty values with zero sense of purpose in life. I wouldn't trade for a day in her life for anything.


----------



## Jikena

White Orchid said:


> Please.  She looks like she's just skinned a cheetah and threw it over her shoulder.


----------



## lanasyogamama

redney said:


> That's all the superficial stuff. What's behind the curtain is the dysfunction and probably lack of genuine love and friendships, and vapid, empty values with zero sense of purpose in life. I wouldn't trade for a day in her life for anything.



Well, in my scenario, I keep all my good relationships with friends and family, but I get to be do all her fun stuff!


----------



## Jikena

Apparently Kendall walked for Balmain. She's blonde. Looks really good on her. Kris Jenner posted pictures of 2 outfits on Facebook and they look gorgeous


----------



## Jayne1

redney said:


> That's all the superficial stuff. What's behind the curtain is the dysfunction and probably lack of genuine love and friendships, and vapid, empty values with zero sense of purpose in life. I wouldn't trade for a day in her life for anything.



But if she doesn't know any better, and if this has always been her life, perhaps she doesn't miss those things.


----------



## Jikena

redney said:


> That's all the superficial stuff. What's behind the curtain is the dysfunction and probably lack of genuine love and friendships, and vapid, empty values with zero sense of purpose in life. I wouldn't trade for a day in her life for anything.



But how do you know that's her life ?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Jikena said:


> Apparently Kendall walked for Balmain. She's blonde. Looks really good on her. Kris Jenner posted pictures of 2 outfits on Facebook and they look gorgeous




She always walks for Balmain. Nobody even cares about the collection all anyone is mentioning is that she is blonde, so pathetic! I mean it's a wig, it's not that serious!


----------



## redney

Jikena said:


> But how do you know that's her life ?



I think it's safe to say most posters here would agree it's a pretty vapid lifestyle for the whole lot of 'em all the way up to PMK.


----------



## WishList986

But in reality we have no idea what their personal lives are like, and this is all speculation.


----------



## labelwhore04

dangerouscurves said:


> That video does nothing to me. We know she's a rude person. And the video has shown her non-existen personality.



I think she's become very stuck up since becoming a successful model. People can say what they want about Kim but i've actually never heard a story of her being rude to fans, waiters, etc.(surprisingly), can't say the same about Kendall.


----------



## terebina786

Gigi's brunette now and Kendall's blonde.  Gigi's looks like a wig, I think Kendall's must be as well.


----------



## pukasonqo

WishList986 said:


> But in reality we have no idea what their personal lives are like, and this is all speculation.




of course is speculation, this is a gossip and speculation thread
no need to take the KKs so seriously


----------



## bag-princess

Oruka said:


> Kim just had a baby, of course she is not going to look like a 20 year old model.





that excuse isn't going to work forever.







White Orchid said:


> Please.  She looks like she's just skinned a cheetah and threw it over her shoulder.





   please!!!  she looks nothing like wilma and betty!!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Confirmed, Kendall is walking Dior


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Bad move Dior but I get it your desperate


----------



## Humbugged

dior-defile-aws.smile-hosting.fr/DIOR-RTW-FW16-8167.jpg


----------



## Oryx816

Noooooooooo!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Apparently her and Kris were not happy with Kendall's placement in the line up (middle) they wanted either opening or closing and the SD for Dior was like nope and the SD for Dior also banned Kris and all her bodyguards from making a scene as she was arriving, they only let the bodyguards get so far in and then she told Kris there are bigger celebrities here and they don't need guards


----------



## Sasha2012

Fans were shocked when they walked the Balmain runway during Paris Fashion Week with brand new hairdos.

And Kendall Jenner and Gigi Hadid continued to parade their blonde and brunette wigs as they hit up the luxury fashion house's celebratory after-party on Thursday evening.

The 20-year-old models proved they're inseparable as they made their way to the exclusive bash, glued to each other's sides as they displayed their coordinating pink ensembles in all their glory.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...id-wigs-Balmain-bash-Paris.html#ixzz41whbDBRh


----------



## Jikena

I love blonde on Kendall.

And I absolutely love the two pink outfits.


----------



## BPC

She doesn't have soft features, and that blonde makes her face look rough.


----------



## V0N1B2

Kendall is really starting to look like Kim, IMO.


----------



## redney

V0N1B2 said:


> Kendall is really starting to look like Kim, IMO.



They all use the same PS doctor I'm sure.


----------



## Oruka

Glitterandstuds said:


> Apparently her and Kris were not happy with Kendall's placement in the line up (middle) they wanted either opening or closing and the SD for Dior was like nope and the SD for Dior also banned Kris and all her bodyguards from making a scene as she was arriving, they only let the bodyguards get so far in and then she told Kris there are bigger celebrities here and they don't need guards


 
Was Kendall not happy with her placement in the lineup because she would have known during fitting? She should be happy her backers finally got her to walk for a prestigious brand. Kris is going to ruin whatever career in modeling she could potential have, her management needs to tell her to sit home.


If all the fuss really occurred, I do not see Kendall walking for Dior again.


----------



## Lounorada

BPC said:


> She doesn't have soft features, and that blonde makes her face look rough.


 


V0N1B2 said:


> Kendall is really starting to look like Kim, IMO.


 
Yep.


----------



## redney

Oruka said:


> Was Kendall not happy with her placement in the lineup because she would have known during fitting? She should be happy her backers finally got her to walk for a prestigious brand. Kris is going to ruin whatever career in modeling she could potential have, her management needs to tell her to sit home.
> 
> 
> *If all the fuss really occurred, I do not see Kendall walking for Dior again*.



Dior doesn't seem like a K or Kanye a$$-kisser like other houses. I would love to see them tell PMK to take a long walk off a short pier.


----------



## Lounorada

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3292150
> 
> 
> Bad move Dior but I get it your desperate


Another fashion house infected by this family. 
Pathetic that all these luxury brands choose some extra attention over maintaining their good reputation.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Oruka said:


> Was Kendall not happy with her placement in the lineup because she would have known during fitting? She should be happy her backers finally got her to walk for a prestigious brand. Kris is going to ruin whatever career in modeling she could potential have, her management needs to tell her to sit home.
> 
> 
> If all the fuss really occurred, I do not see Kendall walking for Dior again.




From what I was told they weren't sure where they wanted her so they told her this morning & she called her mom right away lol


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Dior is also getting a crap load of backlash


----------



## NYCBelle

wigs?


----------



## redney

Glitterandstuds said:


> Dior is also getting a crap load of backlash



For having Kendull walk in the show?


----------



## V0N1B2

redney said:


> Dior doesn't seem like a K or Kanye a$$-kisser like other houses. I would love to see them tell PMK to take a long walk off a short pier.





Lounorada said:


> Another fashion house infected by this family.
> Pathetic that all these luxury brands choose some extra attention over maintaining their good reputation.



My beloved Bottega Veneta has forever been sullied by this pack of trollops.


----------



## NYCBelle

Glitterandstuds said:


> Apparently her and Kris were not happy with Kendall's placement in the line up (middle) they wanted either opening or closing and the SD for Dior was like nope and the SD for Dior also banned Kris and all her bodyguards from making a scene as she was arriving, they only let the bodyguards get so far in and then she told Kris there are bigger celebrities here and they don't need guards


----------



## NYCBelle

labelwhore04 said:


> I think she's become very stuck up since becoming a successful model. People can say what they want about Kim but i've actually never heard a story of her being rude to fans, waiters, etc.(surprisingly), can't say the same about Kendall.



Yeah I even remember her telling Kylie to not have a diva attitude at photo shoots


----------



## Glitterandstuds

redney said:


> For having Kendull walk in the show?



Yes, it's been ugly! Remember Dior use to say they would not be associated with the Kardashians/Jenners and now BOOM! Galliano or Raf would not let this happen, they have no creative director so people are going rogue over there.


----------



## redney

Glitterandstuds said:


> Yes, it's been ugly! Remember Dior use to say they would not be associated with the Kardashians/Jenners and now BOOM! Galliano or Raf would not let this happen, they have no creative director so people are going rogue over there.



Thanks for the info. GOOD and I hope other fashion houses are taking note. That girl and are family are poison.


----------



## SpeedyJC

WishList986 said:


> But in reality we have no idea what their personal lives are like, and this is all speculation.


 
Don't they have a REALITY tv show that follows their personal lives? Just from commercials that is enough empty shallow vapid narcissism for me to handle.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

They're wigs, but neither of these girls are Linda Evangelista hair chameleons. Gigi looks like Bella and Kendall looks like a partied out surfer chick with a bad dye job.

And the tarnishing of prestige brands continues....


----------



## Aminamina

FreeSpirit71 said:


> They're wigs, but neither of these girls are Linda Evangelista hair chameleons. Gigi looks like Bella and Kendall looks like a partied out surfer chick with a bad dye job.
> 
> And the tarnishing of prestige brands continues....


I think we're witnessing smth else is being born from the traditional Grand French Haute Couture Houses...sadly but inevidately...I guess


----------



## Oryx816

On a side note, where is Kylie?  

A. Getting her 2016 face finalized for unveiling.

B. Watching Rockford reruns.

C. Waiting for the phone to ring

D. Working on a college degree via correspondence.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Oryx816 said:


> On a side note, where is Kylie?
> 
> A. Getting her 2016 face finalized for unveiling.
> 
> B. Watching Rockford reruns.
> 
> C. Waiting for the phone to ring
> 
> D. Working on a college degree via correspondence.



A and C


----------



## Leelee786

Oryx816 said:


> On a side note, where is Kylie?
> 
> A. Getting her 2016 face finalized for unveiling.
> 
> B. Watching Rockford reruns.
> 
> C. Waiting for the phone to ring
> 
> D. Working on a college degree via correspondence.




or

E. Hiding her baby bump!!!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

labelwhore04 said:


> I think she's become very stuck up since becoming a successful model. People can say what they want about Kim but i've actually never heard a story of her being rude to fans, waiters, etc.(surprisingly), can't say the same about Kendall.



Yes everybody always says when they meet Kim she's the sweetest person.


----------



## Leelee786

FreeSpirit71 said:


> They're wigs, but neither of these girls are Linda Evangelista hair chameleons. Gigi looks like Bella and Kendall looks like a partied out surfer chick with a bad dye job.
> 
> 
> 
> And the tarnishing of prestige brands continues....




I always thought that the only difference btwn Gigi and Bella was hair color, I think I was right lmfaoo


----------



## Lounorada

Oryx816 said:


> On a side note, where is Kylie?
> 
> A. Getting her 2016 face finalized for unveiling.
> 
> B. Watching Rockford reruns.
> 
> C. Waiting for the phone to ring
> 
> D. Working on a college degree via correspondence.


----------



## pixiejenna

Kendall wearing Kimbos old blonde wig, at least they recycle. . .[emoji14]


----------



## Sasha2012

For Balmain's all-star runway on Thursday she dramatically transformed her look with platinum blonde locks.

But just 24 hours later, style chameleon Kendall Jenner was back to brunette as she led the models down the Christian Dior catwalk held inside the Cour Carree at the iconic Louvre for Friday's highlight of Paris Fashion Week.

The 20-year-old looked like a gothic goddess with her slicked back dark locks, black lipstick and dressed in a luxurious fur dress coat as she strutted down the runway in front of a celeb crowd, including her mother Kris Jenner.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...aris-Fashion-Week-showcase.html#ixzz420CFh8Dt


----------



## pixiejenna

So she took off her wig, how is this news again? And no mention of PMK's hissy fit that Kendull was stuck in the middle of of walk and not front and center like she wanted. Dailyfail you need to get off of their payroll already.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Kendall looks miserable lol


----------



## Glitterandstuds

So no mention of any other celeb just her mom? Haha


----------



## SpeedyJC

Glitterandstuds said:


> So no mention of any other celeb just her mom? Haha





I notice that many stories only Kardashians are mentioned and not real celebs who are also in attendance. Like the DM did an entire story once on the K's going to a celebs party but didn't do any story on the celeb who actually had the party, it was all about the K's. Pimp Mama must pay a boatload of cash to all these media outlets. 

Also love how the article said "Kendall lead the models down the Dior catwalk",  she didn't lead nobody.


----------



## Lounorada

pixiejenna said:


> *So she took off her wig, how is this news again*? And no mention of PMK's hissy fit that Kendull was stuck in the middle of of walk and not front and center like she wanted. Dailyfail you need to get off of their payroll already.



There was an article on the Daily Fail website yesterday with a headline about Kendull having a giant zit on her face. 
I mean, seriously?


----------



## Lounorada

Glitterandstuds said:


> Kendall looks miserable lol



She does, but then she always looks like that especially when she's at 'work'.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Lounorada said:


> There was an article on the Daily Fail website yesterday with a headline about Kendull having a giant zit on her face.
> I mean, seriously?



And there was another article about how the zit got covered up!


----------



## Lounorada

SpeedyJC said:


> And there was another article about how the zit got covered up!


 The people who  writre those articles have to be either high or drunk or both.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Glitterandstuds said:


> Kendall looks miserable lol



I notice that too. She never looks happy


----------



## Oryx816

Brklynjuice87 said:


> I notice that too. She never looks happy




None of them do.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I like the dress she's modeling


----------



## Encore Hermes

Elie Saab
Just isn't ...





Woman's face says it all




zimbio


----------



## Tivo

When I look at Kendall all I see is Kris Jenner. This woman has her face literally everywhere. Her pimp hand is epic. 

It's literally Kris Jenner walking the runway.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

^^Kris Jenner has strong genes! Lol all of her children look like her-- even before the surgery.


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Elie Saab
> Just isn't ...
> www2.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Kendall+Jenner+Elie+Saab+Runway+Paris+Fashion+9yPFXJ773odx.jpg
> Woman's face says it all
> pbs.twimg.com/media/Ccy1mh9WwAAT-7N.jpg
> zimbio


  that womans face.
Kendulls resting face is just so... not cute.
I'd love to know what strings are pulled for Kendull to get the closing look of a show, she's below basic and her walk is not strong or commanding... I just don't get it.
Seeing the looks from the Elie Saab show earlier, Magdalena Frackowiak should have closed the show, IMO.


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> that womans face.
> Kendulls resting face is just so... not cute.
> I'd love to know what strings are pulled for Kendull to get the closing look of a show, she's below basic and her walk is not strong or commanding... I just don't get it.
> Seeing the looks from the Elie Saab show earlier, Magdalena Frackowiak should have closed the show, IMO.




I believe the term you are looking for is "resting bit¢h face".... 

Funny though it may be, it is a scientifically proven condition.


----------



## Lounorada

Oryx816 said:


> I believe the term you are looking for is "resting bit¢h face"....
> 
> Funny though it may be, it is a scientifically proven condition.



 I purposely left out the 'b*tch' part because Kendulls face is so meh, so basic, she can't even pull off a good b*tch face. She just has a 'resting face' and it ain't that cute :greengrin:


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> I purposely left out the 'b*tch' part because Kendulls face is so meh, so basic, she can't even pull off a good b*tch face. She just has a 'resting face' and it ain't that cute :greengrin:




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji106]


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Lounorada said:


> that womans face.
> Kendulls resting face is just so... not cute.
> I'd love to know what strings are pulled for Kendull to get the closing look of a show, she's below basic and her walk is not strong or commanding... I just don't get it.
> Seeing the looks from the Elie Saab show earlier, Magdalena Frackowiak should have closed the show, IMO.




I'd like to know as well, which is why her and pimp were so mad she wasn't opening or closing the show for Dior


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> I purposely left out the 'b*tch' part because Kendulls face is so meh, so basic, she can't even pull off a good b*tch face. She just has a 'resting face' and it ain't that cute :greengrin:


----------



## VickyB

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Yes everybody always says when they meet Kim she's the sweetest person.



That is true. I know a couple people that have met her, one (older woman social figure and isn't plugged in to the whole K & K thing)at with her at a Kanye show and said that she is lovely. Also, wait staff at a place I go to that Kanye loves (I don't live in LA) say that they are very under the radar and appreciative of the service. Kim apparently only drinks dessert wine  - at least when she is there. All this is interesting as she comes off as a stuck up, imbicilic diva on KUWTK and he as a mental train wreck.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2016/03/05/kendall-jenner-walks-runway-for-elie-saabs-pfw-show/

Kendall Jenner hits the runway while walking in the Elie Saab fashion show held during Paris Fashion Week Fall/Winter 2016/2017 on Saturday afternoon (March 5) in Paris, France.

In attendance at the show were celebs like Dianna Agron, model Toni Garrn, and fashionista Olivia Palermo.

Kendall wore two looks on the runway and closed the show as the final model to appear!


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Why is looking miserable her runway face?

By the way, is that girl in the short dress and boots on the 1st photo Sara Sampaio? She looks gorgeous.


----------



## tulipfield

VickyB said:


> That is true. I know a couple people that have met her, one (older woman social figure and isn't plugged in to the whole K & K thing)at with her at a Kanye show and said that she is lovely. Also, wait staff at a place I go to that Kanye loves (I don't live in LA) say that they are very under the radar and appreciative of the service. Kim apparently only drinks dessert wine  - at least when she is there. All this is interesting as she comes off as a stuck up, imbicilic diva on KUWTK and he as a mental train wreck.




They said on "Wait Wait Don't Tell Me" she was one of the top two nicest people they had ever interviewed.  ( I think the nicest was Carol Burnett.)


----------



## Lounorada

Glitterandstuds said:


> I'd like to know as well, which is why her and pimp were so mad she wasn't opening or closing the show for Dior



Yep, exactly. Maybe one day soon we'll find out how the hell it happens and what deals the AntiKRISt makes...


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> Yep, exactly. Maybe one day soon we'll find out how the hell it happens and what deals the AntiKRISt makes...




AntiKRISt!!! [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Lounorada

dangerouscurves said:


> AntiKRISt!!! [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]



I saw that in a comments section on some other site and thought, 'That's a good one, I'm using that'


----------



## Sasha2012

They've a hugely triumphant Paris Fashion Week, walking for the likes of Balmain and Dior.

But as the Fall/Winter showcases draw to a close, best pals Kendall Jenner and Gigi Hadid saved their biggest show to last, leading the models down Karl Lagerfeld's Chanel catwalk, held in the opulent surroundings of the Grand Palais des Champs-Élyséeson Tuesday.

After swapping hair colours for Balmain, and rocking gothic glam for Dior, Kendall and Gigi's Chanel styling was noticeably more low-key as they strutted down the celeb-lined runway in padded winter coats. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-catwalk-chic-winter-coats.html#ixzz42Km3cGmA


----------



## Lounorada

Her blank face... It looks like she's sleep-walking, no idea where she is or what she's doing.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Horrible dead face. She, Gigi and Bella just walked for Miu Miu


----------



## terebina786

The thing is I can't even hate on Kendall because she's actually doing SOMETHING.  The other thing is fashion houses are using these girls for the publicity because otherwise ain't no one talking about them on a regular basis - they're reaching a broader audience... Like when my 55+ year old coworker is telling me one of the Kardashians (half right LOL) was in the Chanel fashion show, he wouldn't even know Chanel if it hit him in the face.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

terebina786 said:


> The thing is I can't even hate on Kendall because she's actually doing SOMETHING.  The other thing is fashion houses are using these girls for the publicity because otherwise ain't no one talking about them on a regular basis - they're reaching a broader audience... Like when my 55+ year old coworker is telling me one of the Kardashians (half right LOL) was in the Chanel fashion show, he wouldn't even know Chanel if it hit him in the face.



I get that but remember these fashion houses were around way before Kendall and social media and I'm pretty certain they will be around after all that. They truly don't need the publicity plus a majority of Kendall's followers are teens who I'm pretty certain can't even afford it.


----------



## myown

i dont see a "dead face"

sometimes I think the people here love to hate


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

All these chicks have dead, unappealing model faces, TBH. Kendall blends in well


----------



## Glitterandstuds

myown said:


> i dont see a "dead face"
> 
> sometimes I think the people here love to hate




No one loves to hate, her eyes are so dead it's sad!


----------



## Lounorada

glitterandstuds said:


> i get that but remember these fashion houses were around way before kendall and social media and i'm pretty certain they will be around after all that. They truly don't need the publicity plus a majority of kendall's followers are teens who i'm pretty certain can't even afford it.



+1


----------



## PINKDIAMOND89

FYI
I was on a flight with Kendall last month, she was a row behind me.  Very skinny, very naturally pretty.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

I think she looked quite beautiful for Chanel - reminds me of the Snow White.


----------



## terebina786

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> All these chicks have dead, unappealing model faces, TBH. Kendall blends in well



This is what I was thinking... they all look the same.


----------



## InflightGoddess

These three alleged models Kendall, Gigi and Bella better be grateful they happened to be children of Kris and Yolanda. Otherwise, they will never be seen in any runways or ads. #justsaying


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2016/03/09/kendall-jenner-gigi-bella-hadid-walk-in-miu-miu-show/

Kendall Jenner walks the runway at the Miu Miu fashion show during Paris Fashion Week on Wednesday (March 9) in Paris, France.

The 20-year-old model was joined on the catwalk by Gigi Hadid, 20, and he sister Bella, 19.

Later that day, Kendall was seen doing some shopping with Bella and Jaden Smith before attending the Off White fashion show with her mom, Kris.

Also pictured: Kris leaving the Louis Vuitton fashion show and the Hadid sisters arriving at the George V hotel earlier in the day.


----------



## Oruka

She looked great at both Dior and Miu miu. She has the perfect body to wear clothes.


----------



## pinkfeet

She looks drugged out all the time, even when not modeling. Why is her mother with her 24/7? 

Rehab by the end of the year I predict.


----------



## berrydiva

Kendall looks drugged out?


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner is showing her support for her big sister and style idol Kim Kardashian.

The 18-year-old shared an Instagram snap on Wednesday that was almost an exact replica of her sister's controversial nude snap... almost.

While the mother-of-two's selfie was completely naked - with just two black censor bars concealing her modesty - Kylie played it a bit safer with a black two-piece bikini.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ontroversial-snap-rages-on.html#ixzz42TMHJzkm


----------



## White Orchid

Too lazy to even pick up the bath mat.  Why people do this on IG just baffles me.  Tidy up!


----------



## Jikena

White Orchid said:


> Too lazy to even pick up the bath mat.  Why people do this on IG just baffles me.  Tidy up!



 It's just a bath mat, not the end of the world.


----------



## Jikena

myown said:


> i dont see a "dead face"
> 
> sometimes I think the people here love to hate



Agree with you. I don't see anything wrong with Kendall's face. She's a model, here to show the clothes, what kind of expression is she supposed to have ? When there are pics of her with other models in the back, I honestly don't see anything different in their faces.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie Jenner is showing her support for her big sister and style idol Kim Kardashian.
> 
> 
> 
> The 18-year-old shared an Instagram snap on Wednesday that was almost an exact replica of her sister's controversial nude snap... almost.
> 
> 
> 
> While the mother-of-two's selfie was completely naked - with just two black censor bars concealing her modesty - Kylie played it a bit safer with a black two-piece bikini.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ontroversial-snap-rages-on.html#ixzz42TMHJzkm




She's so thirsty I wanna throw a bucket of water in her.


----------



## miss_vibe

dangerouscurves said:


> She's so thirsty I wanna throw a bucket of water in her.


Kylie looks 30 not 18 ....urggh I like her sister more


----------



## sabrunka

White Orchid said:


> Too lazy to even pick up the bath mat.  Why people do this on IG just baffles me.  Tidy up!



Lol what! It's not messy at all


----------



## lallybelle

Kendall is the worst "model" ever. UGH. These fashion houses really need to stop using her for her name, she's awful and it makes them look cheap.


----------



## vink

myown said:


> i dont see a "dead face"
> 
> sometimes I think the people here love to hate




I agree. That face is what the runway models sport coz you're supposed to let the clothes show. Not your face. Not your personality. You're just a clothes hanger. You're not there to show yourself. I think she's an ok model.


----------



## sabrunka

vink said:


> I agree. That face is what the runway models sport coz you're supposed to let the clothes show. Not your face. Not your personality. You're just a clothes hanger. You're not there to show yourself. I think she's an ok model.



I agree.  I feel like if this was Cara or Naomi or who knows what other model, then people would be like "damnnn she slays".  Models are very rarely emotional on a catwalk.  They only are if they're instructed to be.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

this entire family is so damn sad


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> Too lazy to even pick up the bath mat.  Why people do this on IG just baffles me.  Tidy up!



I will never understand people posting pics with the mess around them. All my eyes can see is the mess....the bath towel on the floor, the towel on the vanity and all the other stuff clearly not put away on the vanity.


----------



## redney

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie Jenner is showing her support for her big sister and style idol Kim Kardashian.
> 
> The 18-year-old shared an Instagram snap on Wednesday that was almost an exact replica of her sister's controversial nude snap... almost.
> 
> While the mother-of-two's selfie was completely naked - with just two black censor bars concealing her modesty - Kylie played it a bit safer with a black two-piece bikini.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ontroversial-snap-rages-on.html#ixzz42TMHJzkm



haha, that's not "support" for her older half-sister, that's the younger one in competition with her older half-sister.


----------



## BPC

I just don't get bathroom selfies period. I mean that toilet paper in the background really doesn't need to be in the pic.


----------



## berrydiva

BPC said:


> I just don't get bathroom selfies period. I mean that toilet paper in the background really doesn't need to be in the pic.



Nor the toilet.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

sabrunka said:


> I agree.  I feel like if this was Cara or Naomi or who knows what other model, then people would be like "damnnn she slays".  Models are very rarely emotional on a catwalk.  They only are if they're instructed to be.



Cara was a horrible runway model. Naomi gave/gives great face on the runway


----------



## White Orchid

BPC said:


> I just don't get bathroom selfies period. I mean that toilet paper in the background really doesn't need to be in the pic.


Me neither.  If you'd have predicted it 20 years ago, people would've laughed in your face.  Now, almost everyone on Facebook and IG are doing it.  The world is going mad.


----------



## White Orchid

berrydiva said:


> I will never understand people posting pics with the mess around them. All my eyes can see is the mess....the bath towel on the floor, the towel on the vanity and all the other stuff clearly not put away on the vanity.


Me too.  I was just too lazy to mention each item lol.


----------



## shiny_things

Oh for the love of God, put it away child.


----------



## lizmil

shiny_things said:


> Oh for the love of God, put it away child.



I'm afraid to say it, but I'm waiting for the day they post selfies ON the toilet.


----------



## Sasha2012

They're fresh from a whirlwind few days at Paris Fashion Week.

And Kendall Jenner and her momager Kris touched down in Rome on Thursday as they continued their European adventures, enjoying the sights of the beautiful Italian capital.

The 20-year-old model looked incredible in a grey fur coat, while Kris, 60, wrapped up in an oversized brown number.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Kris-don-matching-fur-Rome.html#ixzz42YGKOlvr


----------



## Sasha2012

International fashion month may be over but Kendall Jenner still has business to attend to. 

The high-flying model continued her impeccable style run as she made a stomping appearance at a Fendi event in Rome, Italy, on Thursday.

Kendall, 20, drew all eyes to her supermodel stems as she picked out a thigh-skimming playsuit for the opening of Zuma Sushi restaurant in the Italian fashion house's headquarters.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-red-playsuit-Fendi-event.html#ixzz42YHQ3lAG


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

My eyes couldn't help but go straight to her feet.  She could've at least thrown some polish on those toes...


----------



## Oryx816

Kris' face is so lopsided here.  And that coat!


----------



## chowlover2

Kris' style used to be on point, not lately though...


----------



## aleksandras

Red is really Kendall's color. That fur thing on her shoulder is horrible though.


----------



## dangerouscurves

chowlover2 said:


> Kris' style used to be on point, not lately though...




She's trying to be edgy, now that she has a model daughter and a fashun designer SIL.


----------



## whimsic

PMK needs to step back a bit.


----------



## arnott

redney said:


> haha, that's not "support" for her older half-sister, that's the younger one in competition with her older half-sister.



Yep.


----------



## White Orchid

Move over Kim, Mummy has a new favourite child.


----------



## vink

I think Kendall looks good here. Kris, not so much. I think she should let Kendall go alone.


----------



## Lounorada

Kendull needs to keep those nasty looking feet of hers covered at all times


----------



## mundodabolsa

What is so ugly about Kendall's feet? I just don't see it, they look normal to me.


----------



## dangerouscurves

mundodabolsa said:


> What is so ugly about Kendall's feet? I just don't see it, they look normal to me.




Her smallest toe on her left foot. It looks like it has its own mind.


----------



## berrydiva

mundodabolsa said:


> What is so ugly about Kendall's feet? I just don't see it, they look normal to me.



She's starting to get model feet. Soon she'll be rocking a full Naomi Campbell set. Lol.


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> Her smallest toe on her left foot. It looks like it has its own mind.



 I just laughed so hard I snorted then laughed some more.


----------



## addicted2shoppn

lizmil said:


> I'm afraid to say it, but I'm waiting for the day they post selfies ON the toilet.




 Sad to say #toiletselfies has been a thing for awhile now [emoji85]&#128577;

http://www.collegetimes.com/uncateg...-latest-thing-to-take-over-the-internet-77827


----------



## dangerouscurves

I hate toilet selfies, it makes me think the person just had a dump, not sexy at all. But then I don't like bathrooms in general.


----------



## Oruka

Shouldn't PMK have left paris so she can be with Kylie for her shoot of the PUMA campaign. She is getting 10% of 1 MIL and she doesn't get money from Kendall walking on the catwalk, since Kendall her fashion agent for that.


----------



## Jikena

Now that you guys mentioned it, I took a look at her feet, and it's true, her small toes are weirdly placed lol. But her feet still look well taken care of so... I don't see how they're disgusting. It's feet...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> She's starting to get model feet. Soon she'll be rocking a full Naomi Campbell set. Lol.



 *shudders* Yikes. Naomi is fab but those feet are  

I don't like feet to start with but if you're gonna wear open toe sandals at least polish your toes...especially if you're are ugly to begin with. Bare toes in open toe shoes is a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I always said Kendall toes are gross. Her toes are splattered everywhere lol. Just nasty and flabby


----------



## redney

Oruka said:


> Shouldn't PMK have left paris so she can be with Kylie for her shoot of the PUMA campaign. She is getting 10% of 1 MIL and she doesn't get money from Kendall walking on the catwalk, since Kendall her fashion agent for that.



No paps at a closed advertising campaign shoot.


----------



## redney

Kendull inherited Caitlyn's feet.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

A lot of models have gross feet. I imagine walking in ill fitting and uncomfortable shoes can't help your feet.


----------



## Lounorada

dangerouscurves said:


> Her smallest toe on her left foot. It looks like it has its own mind.





redney said:


> Kendull inherited Caitlyn's feet.






Brklynjuice87 said:


> I always said Kendall toes are gross. *Her toes are splattered everywhere lol. Just nasty* and flabby


Yep, pretty much 

I wouldn't say Kendull has 'ugly model feet' because for one she's been modelling for 5mins and she hasn't exactly walked in a whole lot of runway shows [del]not as many as most hard-working models do[/del] 
She was just born with nasty looking feet.


----------



## grand_duchess

Disregarding the feet talk, because I do ballet and Kendall's feet aren't too dissimilar to my own, haha. You bishes are making me self-conscious.

Kendall looks great in red lipstick. Kris is continuing in her quest to look like a Muppet.


----------



## pukasonqo

grand_duchess said:


> Disregarding the feet talk, because I do ballet and Kendall's feet aren't too dissimilar to my own, haha. You bishes are making me self-conscious.
> 
> 
> 
> Kendall looks great in red lipstick. Kris is continuing in her quest to look like a Muppet.




and she is doing a great job! i mean PMK, i glossed over feetgate


----------



## vink

pukasonqo said:


> and she is doing a great job! i mean PMK, i glossed over feetgate




Ha ha [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I seriously agree. I can barely see her feet from that photo. My eyes aren't as good as it used to be, I think. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Longchamp

aleksandras said:


> Red is really Kendall's color. That fur thing on her shoulder is horrible though.



FENDI would probably be mad if she left off the fur during their show.


----------



## lizmil

addicted2shoppn said:


> Sad to say #toiletselfies has been a thing for awhile now [emoji85]&#128577;
> 
> http://www.collegetimes.com/uncateg...-latest-thing-to-take-over-the-internet-77827



I thought you were kidding me!  I see you were not!


----------



## Emma150

addicted2shoppn said:


> Sad to say #toiletselfies has been a thing for awhile now [emoji85]&#128577;
> 
> http://www.collegetimes.com/uncateg...-latest-thing-to-take-over-the-internet-77827


ouch my eyes


----------



## Sasha2012

As the Kardashian's little sister, she is famous simply for being famous.

And Kylie Jenner certainly seems to be a natural when it comes to the family business, showing her huge fan base as she opened a new Sugar Factory store in Orlando on Friday.

Thousands of fans turned up to see the 18-year-old reality star in the flesh, as she presided over the ribbon cutting at the candy store.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ns-new-Sugar-Factory-store.html#ixzz42f34grZS


----------



## Oryx816

She is a breathing marionette.


----------



## dangerouscurves

addicted2shoppn said:


> Sad to say #toiletselfies has been a thing for awhile now [emoji85]&#128577;
> 
> http://www.collegetimes.com/uncateg...-latest-thing-to-take-over-the-internet-77827




Are they for real?!?! That is just disgusting. These women have no shame. Seriously!


----------



## GoGlam

Kylie's gained a bit


----------



## lizmil

Sasha2012 said:


> As the Kardashian's little sister, she is famous simply for being famous.
> 
> *And Kylie Jenner certainly seems to be a natural when it comes to the family business*, showing her huge fan base as she opened a new Sugar Factory store in Orlando on Friday.
> 
> Thousands of fans turned up to see the 18-year-old reality star in the flesh, as she presided over the ribbon cutting at the candy store.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ns-new-Sugar-Factory-store.html#ixzz42f34grZS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gt to the first part of that sentence "family business"  and I thought what?  pimping, prostituting oneself?   Then I saw the blue after the comma and I thought huge what A$$?
> 
> Wow way to give us a heart attack copy writer.
Click to expand...


----------



## Glitterandstuds

She got another dog, it's so cute


----------



## Lounorada

Dressed like hookers at a basketball match and looking thirsty as hell...

DailyMail


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Khloe's future face to the right of Kylie.


----------



## NY_Mami

Lounorada said:


> Kendull needs to keep those nasty looking feet of hers covered at all times



I thought it was just me who thought that.... She doesn't have feet for open toe shoes....


----------



## NY_Mami

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Khloe's future face to the right of Kylie.


----------



## Jayne1

Is that Dyan Cannon, sitting beside a K?


----------



## chowlover2

Jayne1 said:


> Is that Dyan Cannon, sitting beside a K?




I think you're right!


----------



## starsandbucks

Jayne1 said:


> Is that Dyan Cannon, sitting beside a K?


Yes, I think so. She's a fixture at Lakers games!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> Dressed like hookers at a basketball match and looking thirsty as hell...
> 
> DailyMail




Why do they dress up like that to a game?


----------



## VickyB

Jayne1 said:


> Is that Dyan Cannon, sitting beside a K?



Yes! And next to her is Kyle Richards' 2018 face.


----------



## White Orchid

VickyB said:


> Yes! And next to her is Kyle Richards' 2018 face.



Oooouuuuchhhhh!


----------



## White Orchid

dangerouscurves said:


> Why do they dress up like that to a game?



Cos they're attention seeking ho...umm, never mind :greengrin:


----------



## dangerouscurves

But they're celebrities anyway. People would recognize them even without looking like runaways from a circus.


----------



## White Orchid

dangerouscurves said:


> But they're celebrities anyway. People would recognize them even without looking like runaways from a circus.



Well, you're kinda assuming that these girls have a higher IQ than your average packet of chips, so...


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> Well, you're kinda assuming that these girls have a higher IQ than your average packet of chips, so...




Lol! You're right. My bad.


----------



## duna

VickyB said:


> Yes! And next to her is Kyle Richards' 2018 face.



Isn't it their dad, oops Catlyn, next to Dyane Cannon?


----------



## duna

White Orchid said:


> Well, you're kinda assuming that these girls have a higher IQ than your average packet of chips, so...



:lolots:


----------



## Sasha2012

She's no stranger to making a sartorial statement wherever she goes.

And Kylie Jenner showed off her style credentials once again as she hit the town on Friday night, enjoying an evening at The Nice Guy Club in West Hollywood.

The 18-year-old reality star-turned-entrepreneur looked sensational in a Versace leopard print dress as she strutted out of the upmarket venue.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...en-leopard-print-minidress.html#ixzz43N26FAmv


----------



## saira1214

How does she get into clubs? She's only 18.


----------



## queen

Sasha2012 said:


> She's no stranger to making a sartorial statement wherever she goes.
> 
> And Kylie Jenner showed off her style credentials once again as she hit the town on Friday night, enjoying an evening at The Nice Guy Club in West Hollywood.
> 
> The 18-year-old reality star-turned-entrepreneur looked sensational in a Versace leopard print dress as she strutted out of the upmarket venue.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...en-leopard-print-minidress.html#ixzz43N26FAmv


Looks like camo instead of leopard and more a tunic than a dress.


----------



## lizmil

Sasha2012 said:


> She's no stranger to making a sartorial statement wherever she goes.
> 
> And Kylie Jenner showed off her style credentials once again as she hit the town on Friday night, enjoying an evening at The Nice Guy Club in West Hollywood.
> 
> ....



Sartorial, style credentials?  Are they kidding?

Thirsty street walker credentials, maybe.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

saira1214 said:


> How does she get into clubs? She's only 18.



Places like that are actually restaurants with a trendy lounge type atmosphere. They're not traditional nightclubs. But I'm sure she can get into 21+ clubs easily. Nobody cards an attractive teenage girl.


----------



## berrydiva

saira1214 said:


> How does she get into clubs? She's only 18.



I got into clubs at 16...besides she looks 32.


----------



## coconutsboston

I want to fix that glob of missing tanner on her leg!


----------



## myown

Lounorada said:


> Dressed like hookers at a basketball match and looking thirsty as hell...
> 
> DailyMail



kylies lips look pretty normal again to me


----------



## stylemepretty

What am I looking at?!  :weird:


----------



## Oryx816

stylemepretty said:


> What am I looking at?!  :weird:




Looks like a fringehead fish.


----------



## White Orchid

myown said:


> kylies lips look pretty normal again to me



Um, I think you spoke too soon lol.


----------



## aleksandras

She looks like out of a cartoon  There's not any room left on her face to go any bigger with those things


----------



## myown

White Orchid said:


> Um, I think you spoke too soon lol.


----------



## queen

aleksandras said:


> She looks like out of a cartoon  There's not any room left on her face to go any bigger with those things


Agree on the lips and find she does not need to accentuate her brows with the black pencil.  Not fond of the Groucho Markx brows.


----------



## myown

I wonder why people love big, black, bold brows nowadays


----------



## Lounorada

stylemepretty said:


> What am I looking at?!  :weird:


----------



## GoGlam

Her brows are a bit too arched, but otherwise I think they look good.

Her lips look horrific!


----------



## lovely

Can I ask a question that is going to sound foolish but I'm dead serious. Will she have to keep those things inflated like that for the rest of her life? If those lips aren't injected that much for the rest of her life are they going to look kind of...limp or flabby? I know that sounds dumb but I just wonder if it stretches out your lip skin.

HAHA okay I'm going to go hide now because I fear while it's a legitimate question, it's the dumbest one ever asked.


----------



## knasarae

lovely said:


> Can I ask a question that is going to sound foolish but I'm dead serious. Will she have to keep those things inflated like that for the rest of her life? If those lips aren't injected that much for the rest of her life are they going to look kind of...limp or flabby? I know that sounds dumb but I just wonder if it stretches out your lip skin.
> 
> HAHA okay I'm going to go hide now because I fear while it's a legitimate question, it's the dumbest one ever asked.



You're not alone...I wonder the same!


----------



## clevercat

stylemepretty said:


> What am I looking at?!  :weird:




Goodness. How does she TALK through those things?


----------



## berrydiva

clevercat said:


> Goodness. How does she TALK through those things?



Probably the same way anyone with full lips talk. You guys ask some really ridiculous ish sometimes that makes me lol.


----------



## berrydiva

lovely said:


> Can I ask a question that is going to sound foolish but I'm dead serious. Will she have to keep those things inflated like that for the rest of her life? If those lips aren't injected that much for the rest of her life are they going to look kind of...limp or flabby? I know that sounds dumb but I just wonder if it stretches out your lip skin.
> 
> HAHA okay I'm going to go hide now because I fear while it's a legitimate question, it's the dumbest one ever asked.



It seems to go down over time as her lips go from fuller to thinner when it seems like it's wearing off. Doesn't seem like it does much to her lips other than plump them...I'm only basing this on the pics posted so don't take my word. Lol


----------



## lil_fashionista

myown said:


> I wonder why people love big, black, bold brows nowadays



The "Instagram brow" is really hot right now. 



Lounorada said:


>



Love this gif!



berrydiva said:


> Probably the same way anyone with full lips talk. You guys ask some really ridiculous ish sometimes that makes me lol.



No comment!


----------



## berrydiva

myown said:


> I wonder why people love big, black, bold brows nowadays


Instagram and youtube. Drag makeup is style of choice for many of these women.


----------



## buzzytoes

berrydiva said:


> Probably the same way anyone with full lips talk. You guys ask some really ridiculous ish sometimes that makes me lol.


Except that people who are born with full lips, learn how to speak that way so they speak normally. People who inject their lips to five times their normal volume aren't used to dealing with a body part that's bigger. The one and only time I had my lips done, it wasn't much, but I couldn't whistle afterwards. I'm sure putting that much filler in her lips has changed her speech patterns.


----------



## queen

berrydiva said:


> Instagram and youtube. Drag makeup is style of choice for many of these women.


After reading your reply I googled.  I agree with one comment made, frightening.  Plenty written about the trend.  I have observed it on others and wondered why so bold and artificial looking but different strokes and all that.  The tutorial I watched took quite a bit of time also.  I guess I am not interested in the artificial look nor the time it takes.  I like curled lashes with mascara and lipstick but all the makeup, contouring, blush etc. seem too much to me.  But to each her own and for those who are into more fine.


----------



## berrydiva

buzzytoes said:


> Except that people who are born with full lips, learn how to speak that way so they speak normally. People who inject their lips to five times their normal volume aren't used to dealing with a body part that's bigger. The one and only time I had my lips done, it wasn't much, but I couldn't whistle afterwards. I'm sure putting that much filler in her lips has changed her speech patterns.



But like anything else you get used to it....she's been getting her lips injected for awhile now so it's not new. It's no different from someone who has short nails and get long tips or short hair and get hair extensions or no lashes to lash extensions or small boobs to larger boobs or anything else women do to themselves. Doesn't take long to adjust...aside from the fact that she speaks with an intelligence level that suggest she didn't complete middles school, Kylie speaks perfectly normal in her videos.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Except that people who are born with full lips, learn how to speak that way so they speak normally. People who inject their lips to five times their normal volume aren't used to dealing with a body part that's bigger. The one and only time I had my lips done, it wasn't much, but I couldn't whistle afterwards. I'm sure putting that much filler in her lips has changed her speech patterns.




Exactly what I meant, buzzy. A friend of mine had her lips (over)done and couldn't talk properly until she got used to the new size. She said it was like having a mouthful of anaesthesia...


----------



## BPC

Those lips are about to "blow". 

(Yes, bad joke but I couldn't resist  )


----------



## bisousx

berrydiva said:


> Probably the same way anyone with full lips talk. You guys ask some really ridiculous ish sometimes that makes me lol.



This! I can't tell if people are being serious or being catty with some of these questions.


----------



## bisousx

clevercat said:


> Exactly what I meant, buzzy. A friend of mine had her lips (over)done and couldn't talk properly until she got used to the new size. She said it was like having a mouthful of anaesthesia...



Having lips full of fillers and anesthesia will do that to you. For like a day.


----------



## lil_fashionista

queen said:


> After reading your reply I googled.  I agree with one comment made, frightening.  Plenty written about the trend.  I have observed it on others and wondered why so bold and artificial looking but different strokes and all that.  The tutorial I watched took quite a bit of time also.  I guess I am not interested in the artificial look nor the time it takes.  I like curled lashes with mascara and lipstick but all the makeup, contouring, blush etc. seem too much to me.  But to each her own and for those who are into more fine.



Kylie and her sisters have said it takes them two hours to get ready.


----------



## dangerouscurves

BPC said:


> Those lips are about to "blow".
> 
> (Yes, bad joke but I couldn't resist  )




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Hobbsy

lil_fashionista said:


> Kylie and her sisters have said it takes them two hours to get ready.



If it was going to take me two hours to go anyplace, I mean any place.....I would stay home!


----------



## Jikena

queen said:


> After reading your reply I googled.  I agree with one comment made, frightening.  Plenty written about the trend.  I have observed it on others and wondered why so bold and artificial looking but different strokes and all that.  The tutorial I watched took quite a bit of time also.  I guess I am not interested in the artificial look nor the time it takes.  I like curled lashes with mascara and lipstick but all the makeup, contouring, blush etc. seem too much to me.  But to each her own and for those who are into more fine.



I'm the same. Well, nah, I actually don't wear any makeup except when I "have" to and I hate lipstick. When I watch tutorials on youtube and see them putting 4 different creams THEN 4 differents blushes (cheek blush, highlighter, contouring stuff, blablabla), I'm like 

I actually wonder how their makeup looks off camera/IRL. Cause your face always looks better with a camera and in front of the sunlight + they use those special lights to film. I'm not criticizing but I'm actually genuinely wondering. I wonder if their makeup looks "caked on" like Kim's.


----------



## Jayne1

queen said:


> After reading your reply I googled.  I agree with one comment made, frightening.  Plenty written about the trend.  I have observed it on others and wondered why so bold and artificial looking but different strokes and all that.  The tutorial I watched took quite a bit of time also.  I guess I am not interested in the artificial look nor the time it takes.  I like curled lashes with mascara and lipstick but all the makeup, contouring, blush etc. seem too much to me.  But to each her own and for those who are into more fine.



That instagram face looks fine enough on camera, in front of those blindingly white, bright lights they all use.

But in person?  In the daylight, with sun and harsh cast shadows?  Not so much.


----------



## Jayne1

Jikena said:


> I'm the same. Well, nah, I actually don't wear any makeup except when I "have" to and I hate lipstick. When I watch tutorials on youtube and see them putting 4 different creams THEN 4 differents blushes (cheek blush, highlighter, contouring stuff, blablabla), I'm like
> 
> I actually wonder how their makeup looks off camera/IRL. Cause your face always looks better with a camera and in front of the sunlight + they use those special lights to film. I'm not criticizing but I'm actually genuinely wondering. I wonder if their makeup looks "caked on" like Kim's.



I just wrote that without reading all the way down the thread and seeing your post.

Yes, I agree. Those lights are so nice, with no cast shadows. Then you look at them in daylight and it's a different story.


----------



## Jayne1

lovely said:


> Can I ask a question that is going to sound foolish but I'm dead serious. Will she have to keep those things inflated like that for the rest of her life? If those lips aren't injected that much for the rest of her life are they going to look kind of...limp or flabby? I know that sounds dumb but I just wonder if it stretches out your lip skin.
> 
> HAHA okay I'm going to go hide now because I fear while it's a legitimate question, it's the dumbest one ever asked.



That's a good question.

Considering just how much she blew up her lips&#8230; at some point, thin lips will come back in style&#8230; and then what?  Can the skin deflate back after so many years of being stretched out?


----------



## bag-princess

Jikena said:


> I'm the same. Well, nah, I actually don't wear any makeup except when I "have" to and I hate lipstick. *When I watch tutorials on youtube and see them putting 4 different creams THEN 4 differents blushes (cheek blush, highlighter, contouring stuff, blablabla), I'm like *
> 
> I actually wonder how their makeup looks off camera/IRL. Cause your face always looks better with a camera and in front of the sunlight + they use those special lights to film. I'm not criticizing but I'm actually genuinely wondering. I wonder if their makeup looks "caked on" like Kim's.






that's me!!   45 minutes to just put on make-up is waaaaaay to much time!!!  i have watched some girls on youtube and wonder after 15 minutes how they ever get anywhere on time if they don't start applying all that stuff at least 2 hours early!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## VickyB

clevercat said:


> Goodness. How does she TALK through those things?



Please! Let's hope she can't!!!!!


----------



## bisousx

Jayne1 said:


> That's a good question.
> 
> Considering just how much she blew up her lips at some point, thin lips will come back in style and then what?  Can the skin deflate back after so many years of being stretched out?



Thin lips in style? I doubt it.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

queen said:


> After reading your reply I googled.  I agree with one comment made, frightening.  Plenty written about the trend.  I have observed it on others and wondered why so bold and artificial looking but different strokes and all that.  The tutorial I watched took quite a bit of time also.  I guess I am not interested in the artificial look nor the time it takes.  I like curled lashes with mascara and lipstick but all the makeup, contouring, blush etc. seem too much to me.  But to each her own and for those who are into more fine.




This is how I feel. It's cool what they can do with all those techniques. But I could never do this daily. Heck, on special occasions, I throw on a little foundation and eye makeup and call it a day.


----------



## Jayne1

bisousx said:


> Thin lips in style? I doubt it.



They were once.  You don't think it could happen again?

The 1920s Flapper ideal was a tiny, thin lip as were the thin lips of Hollywood. The 1940s Lena Horne, had a small top lip. The 70s were small and natural.

You may not like it, but it was desirable at the time.

You don't think thinner lips can come back in style at some time?  I have no idea, just assuming that fashion cycles.


----------



## bisousx

Jayne1 said:


> They were once.  You don't think it could happen again?
> 
> The 1920s Flapper ideal was a tiny, thin lip as were the thin lips of Hollywood. The 1940s Lena Horne, had a small top lip. The 70s were small and natural.
> 
> You may not like it, but it was desirable at the time.
> 
> You don't think thinner lips can come back in style at some time?  I have no idea, just assuming that fashion cycles.



I knew they were once in style, but I'm doubting it will return. Perhaps one day, when flatter butts come back in style too... But I think everything voluptuous is going to be in style for a looooong time. I mean, powdered wigs on men has yet to return too!


----------



## Oryx816

I'm waiting for hats and gloves to make a major comeback....


----------



## myown

queen said:


> After reading your reply I googled.  I agree with one comment made, frightening.  Plenty written about the trend.  I have observed it on others and wondered why so bold and artificial looking but different strokes and all that.  The tutorial I watched took quite a bit of time also.  I guess I am not interested in the artificial look nor the time it takes.  I like curled lashes with mascara and lipstick but all the makeup, contouring, blush etc. seem too much to me.  But to each her own and for those who are into more fine.



my makeup is done within minutes in the morning. I would never want to spend 2 hours for makeup in the mornings. got better things to do - like sleeping. 

I also wonder what happens with all this makeup and contouring on your face when you sweat or it´s raining.

edit... or what if they have to blow their noses... all the makeup will be in the tissue...


----------



## myown

Hobbsy said:


> If it was going to take me two hours to go anyplace, I mean any place.....I would stay home!



yup


----------



## lanasyogamama

I always admire Karlie Kloss owning her thin lips


----------



## Jikena

lanasyogamama said:


> I always admire Karlie Kloss owning her thin lips
> 
> images.latinpost.com/data/images/full/37707/victorias-secret-model-karlie-kloss.jpg?w=600



Oh she's gorgeous.


----------



## vink

Oryx816 said:


> I'm waiting for hats and gloves to make a major comeback....




I love hats! That'd be nice.


----------



## aleksandras

Oryx816 said:


> I'm waiting for hats and gloves to make a major comeback....



Same here! And hats for men too, that would be awesome.


----------



## Oryx816

aleksandras said:


> Same here! And hats for men too, that would be awesome.


----------



## berrydiva

Oryx816 said:


> I'm waiting for hats and gloves to make a major comeback....





vink said:


> I love hats! That'd be nice.



I love the look of hats and gloves!


----------



## terebina786

I live 10 mins away from work but I get up at 6am to have time to do my hair and makeup but that's because I love makeup... I have a vanity that could rival a pro makeup artist.. but different strokes for different folks.


----------



## berrydiva

I think it's fair it takes them 2 hours to get ready. Most of us don't have professional photogs following us around, have to be photographed on a step and repeat often, do photoshoots, etc. 

If I think about my process from start to finish, including taking a shower, finding an outfit, finding shoes for said outfit, changing my mind about said outfit, finding new shoes to go with the new outfit, not liking new shoes with new outfit but want to wear those particular shoes, finding a new outfit for the shoes I HAVE to wear, giving up because I realize I have no clothes, having the SO yell "what are you doing?" a half a dozen times, finally finding an outfit worthy of these 'bad bish' shoes, doing my makeup and my hair...lol....that's probably a good 2 hours.


----------



## duna

Jayne1 said:


> That's a good question.
> 
> Considering just how much she blew up her lips at some point, thin lips will come back in style and then what?  Can the skin deflate back after so many years of being stretched out?



To me she looks much better here than with those huge ridiculous lips......Oh, and I would wash her face and get rid of that heavy make up!


----------



## bisousx

If I have to wash my hair, my process takes 2 hours for sure. Letting it air dry a little then styling takes an hour alone. Not to mention lotions, makeup, getting dressed, ugh. Permanent makeup helps. I'm either glam to the max or dgaf.


----------



## duna

bisousx said:


> I knew they were once in style, but I'm doubting it will return. Perhaps one day, when flatter butts come back in style too... But I think everything voluptuous is going to be in style for a looooong time. I mean, powdered wigs on men has yet to return too!



I don't see what's wrong with thin lips, or small (not flat) butts or small breasts, I personally much prefer them to these huge fake ones, JMHO.


----------



## bisousx

duna said:


> I don't see what's wrong with thin lips, or small (not flat) butts or small breasts, I personally much prefer them to these huge fake ones, JMHO.



Nothing wrong, just personal preference.


----------



## berrydiva

duna said:


> I don't see what's wrong with thin lips, or small (not flat) butts or small breasts, I personally much prefer them to these huge fake ones, JMHO.



There's nothing wrong with what you were given by nature and genetics. I wish more women would just embrace what they were given.

Thin lips were only "in style" because of what the standard of beauty was at the time. Times are changing and thankfully that standard of beauty is changing too. Not that there's anything wrong with thin lips but there's something wrong with one standard of beauty as if women don't come in variations, it stops many women from appreciating the beauty of different.


----------



## Sasha2012

The fashion bible's cover has long been the Holy Grail for models everywhere and now this star can ALMOST lay claim to that prize.

Kendall Jenner has landed herself on a cover - not the cover - of Vogue following hot on the heels of big sister Kim Kardashian and brother-in-law Kanye West.

However, the 20-year-old can only claim the honour in Los Angeles and in New York as her big front of book debut is on a special subscribers' edition.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hes-Instagram-star-college.html#ixzz43kOqVL00


----------



## lovely

It totally looks like she has gotten fillers to me.


----------



## Jikena

The second pic looks ridiculous. Riding a horse with a big hoodie and in undies. :giggles:


----------



## V0N1B2

Something funky is going on with her face in the first (cover) photo. Her chin is uneven. Photoshop?
The last picture with - Tory Burch, isn't it? - well, she certainly looks like Kylie's sister here, doesn't she?


----------



## Jayne1

bisousx said:


> If I have to wash my hair, my process takes 2 hours for sure. Letting it air dry a little then styling takes an hour alone. *Not to mention lotions, *makeup, getting dressed, ugh. Permanent makeup helps. I'm either glam to the max or dgaf.


I think, in my case, the lotions take as much time as the makeup. 



duna said:


> I don't see what's wrong with thin lips, or small (not flat) butts or small breasts, I personally much prefer them to these huge fake ones, JMHO.


When I watch those retro shows, such as Vinyl, on HBO, it is nice to see natural and most of the cast they found are quite natural. 

Big, small, just what they were born with.  I find it very pretty.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Sasha2012 said:


> The fashion bible's cover has long been the Holy Grail for models everywhere and now this star can ALMOST lay claim to that prize.
> 
> Kendall Jenner has landed herself on a cover - not the cover - of Vogue following hot on the heels of big sister Kim Kardashian and brother-in-law Kanye West.
> 
> However, the 20-year-old can only claim the honour in Los Angeles and in New York as her big front of book debut is on a special subscribers' edition.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hes-Instagram-star-college.html#ixzz43kOqVL00


 
I love how they asked her if she was going to go to college, why bother asking any Kardashian that question? Everyone knows the Kardashians go to "Kollege" run by pimpfessor Kris, its the school of learning how to be successful when actually having no desirable skills at all.


----------



## bag-princess

SpeedyJC said:


> I* love how they asked her if she was going to go to college, why bother asking any Kardashian that question?* Everyone knows the Kardashians go to "Kollege" run by pimpfessor Kris, its the school of learning how to be successful when actually having no desirable skills at all.






her answer made me 



_Kendall revealed further education is not  really for her: 'You talk to people and they say the reason they went to  college was to get a job, but I already have a job, so...'_


----------



## Lounorada

lovely said:


> It totally looks like she has gotten fillers to me.


 
Agreed.




V0N1B2 said:


> Something funky is going on with her face in the first (cover) photo. Her chin is uneven. Photoshop?
> *The last picture with - Tory Burch, isn't it? - well, she certainly looks like Kylie's sister here, doesn't she*?




I thought it was Kylie for a second... they really are starting to look like twins


----------



## bisousx

bag-princess said:


> her answer made me
> 
> 
> 
> _Kendall revealed further education is not  really for her: 'You talk to people and they say the reason they went to  college was to get a job, but I already have a job, so...'_



But it's true....

Plus, what the hell is she gonna do in an office? Let's keep the jobs open for people who want/need them, kwim?


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> her answer made me
> 
> 
> 
> _Kendall revealed further education is not  really for her: 'You talk to people and they say the reason they went to  college was to get a job, but I already have a job, so...'_



But it's true...:ninja:


----------



## bag-princess

bisousx said:


> *But it's true....*
> 
> Plus, what the hell is she gonna do in an office? Let's keep the jobs open for people who want/need them, kwim?





not always.  i know several people that went back to college because they wanted to study a subject that interested them.   they simply wanted to know more about it.


----------



## SpeedyJC

bag-princess said:


> not always.  i know several people that went back to college because they wanted to study a subject that interested them.   they simply wanted to know more about it.


 
Yep and actually plenty of models and actresses have gone to college. One model that came to my mind was Karlie Kloss and her modeling career is going to last a heck of a lot longer than Kendulls. Some people actually do just want to educate themselves. Its fine if Kendell doesn't want to go or feels she doesn't have to since she has a job that doesn't require an education but she could have left out the excuse. I mean her excuse just sounded kind of snotty.


----------



## Oruka

People are graduating from college and not able to get job.


----------



## shiny_things

Oruka said:


> People are graduating from college and not able to get job.



I know, right?

I have a good education a  reasonable job that I worked hard at and I can't even afford a mortgage. I actually Googled how much organs go for on the the black market. I can cope with one kidney, half a liver and one lung, right?

It's a sad state of affairs where young women grow up thinking the way to make money is to publicly embarrass yourself, because truth is, people pay money to see that rather than something meaningful.


----------



## berrydiva

shiny_things said:


> It's a sad state of affairs where young women grow up thinking the way to make money is to publicly embarrass yourself, because truth is, people pay money to see that rather than something meaningful.



And which point in history have women not been able to make money or be taken care of by being objectified as a profession?


----------



## bag-princess

speedyjc said:


> yep and actually plenty of models and actresses have gone to college. One model that came to my mind was karlie kloss and her modeling career is going to last a heck of a lot longer than kendulls. Some people actually do just want to educate themselves. *its fine if kendell doesn't want to go or feels she doesn't have to since she has a job that doesn't require an education but she could have left out the excuse.* i mean her excuse just sounded kind of snotty.





this!


----------



## Lounorada

SpeedyJC said:


> Yep and actually plenty of models and actresses have gone to college. One model that came to my mind was Karlie Kloss and her modeling career is going to last a heck of a lot longer than Kendulls. Some people actually do just want to educate themselves. Its fine if Kendell doesn't want to go or feels she doesn't have to since she has a job that doesn't require an education but she could have left out the excuse.* I mean her excuse just sounded kind of snotty*.


 
Yep, very much so and not to mention naïve. She might have a job now, but that's not guaranteed for the rest of her life. All it takes is for the Kardashian/Jenner attention to dwindle, people wont be interested in them any more then brands/fashion houses wont want to hire her, because it most certainly isn't her fantastic modelling skills they're hiring her for...  it's the attention she brings.

Just goes to show how dumb she is, education is to learn about a particular subject/subjects, expand your knowledge, not for the sole purpose of getting a job at the end of it, that's just one outcome from being educated.


----------



## bisousx

bag-princess said:


> not always.  i know several people that went back to college because they wanted to study a subject that interested them.   they simply wanted to know more about it.



Right, but that's their choice just like it's Kendall's not to go to school. It would infuriate me more if a young and rich girl like Kendall went to college and used her connections to get a job that she had no interest in; taking away a potential job/spot in college from  a regular person who busted their *** in high school to get a scholarship or is repaying student loans. Kendall is better off in society as a model, imo.


----------



## bisousx

SpeedyJC said:


> Yep and actually plenty of models and actresses have gone to college. One model that came to my mind was Karlie Kloss and her modeling career is going to last a heck of a lot longer than Kendulls. Some people actually do just want to educate themselves. Its fine if Kendell doesn't want to go or feels she doesn't have to since she has a job that doesn't require an education but she could have left out the excuse. I mean her excuse just sounded kind of snotty.



I guess it depends how you look at it. She probably gets bombarded with people who ask her the same thing, as a way to nitpick at her. It's a truthful and legitimate answer. Why do we really care if someone goes to college or not?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

bisousx said:


> But it's true....
> 
> Plus, what the hell is she gonna do in an office? Let's keep the jobs open for people who want/need them, kwim?



Right, it is true and I don't think her intent was to sound snotty, either. Tons of people go to college not because they enjoy learning and want to further their education but because they feel it's the only way to get a decent job (which isn't true). I encountered a few people in undergrad that only went to college because they thought they had to or it's what their parents wanted, not because it's what they genuinely wanted for themselves. If Kendall feels like she already has a job and has no interest in furthering her education, why should she waste her time? So strangers on the Internet can pat her on the back for choosing to get a education even though it's not what she wants? Right  College isn't for everyone and that's fine. Besides, she's 20 (?) and the opportunity to go to university isn't isn't going to dry up anytime soon. In a few yrs she might change her mind and she can go get an education then


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I read that she's getting a 52 page spread in Vogue??  How much did they pay to make that happen...


----------



## bisousx

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I read that she's getting a 52 page spread in Vogue??  How much did they pay to make that happen...



I just saw that too. smh.


----------



## shiny_things

berrydiva said:


> And which point in history have women not been able to make money or be taken care of by being objectified as a profession?



You have a point. I guess, my point is if that's what you want that should be a personal choice, not an aspiration.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Right, it is true and I don't think her intent was to sound snotty, either. Tons of people go to college not because they enjoy learning and want to further their education but because they feel it's the only way to get a decent job (which isn't true). I encountered a few people in undergrad that only went to college because they thought they had to or it's what their parents wanted, not because it's what they genuinely wanted for themselves. If Kendall feels like she already has a job and has no interest in furthering her education, why should she waste her time? So strangers on the Internet can pat her on the back for choosing to get a education even though it's not what she wants? Right  College isn't for everyone and that's fine. Besides, she's 20 (?) and the opportunity to go to university isn't isn't going to dry up anytime soon. In a few yrs she might change her mind and she can go get an education then



+1 

College is not for everyone and it's no guarantee of anything. Nor does it make you better than someone else simply because you have a degree.


----------



## berrydiva

shiny_things said:


> You have a point. I guess, my point is if that's what you want that should be a personal choice, not an aspiration.



What makes you think it's more than a personal choice?


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> College is not for everyone and it's no guarantee of anything. Nor does it make you better than someone else simply because you have a degree.


 
Fact!


----------



## littlerock

I did not go to college. I trained myself through the backdoor (real backdoor, not Kardashian backdoor) in my profession and I make a decent living. The old receptionist at my company graduated from NYU, and then went to Columbia to further her degree, and she cannot get past the receptionist stage and owes 100k in student loans.


----------



## Lounorada

Anyway, I don't even know why the interviewer even bothered asking her that question when it's pretty clear education isn't on the Kardashian/Jenner radar. 
They only care about what they look like, how many followers/likes they get on social media, posing for selfies, photoshopping pictures and objectifying themselves. It's what their pimp mama taught them to do.


----------



## shiny_things

berrydiva said:


> What makes you think it's more than a personal choice?



It may very well be but with PMK, I am dubious it would have been something she would have naturally come to.

It may be her personal choice, but is that dictated by her own self or what is the culture? I see so many young people now who say they want to be a Reality TV star or an Instagram girl because that's how they measure success. And let's face it, they're not wrong. How many more reality stars can you name than prestigious doctors, lawyers, humanitarians etc?


----------



## PINKDIAMOND89

Thin lips along with crooked yellow teeth will never be back in style, never.   Kylie looks much better now, she was not attractive with her original lips and nose.


----------



## Jikena

:lolots::lolots: I just found a video on Instagram of what I talked about in the past. It's Kendall trying to give advice to Kylie but her sentence is so stupid https://www.instagram.com/p/BCJfb4DE_0i/?taken-by=fakestcelebs


----------



## berrydiva

shiny_things said:


> It may very well be but with PMK, I am dubious it would have been something she would have naturally come to.
> 
> It may be her personal choice, but is that dictated by her own self or what is the culture? I see so many young people now who say they want to be a Reality TV star or an Instagram girl because that's how they measure success. And let's face it, they're not wrong. How many more reality stars can you name than prestigious doctors, lawyers, humanitarians etc?



Me? Personally, I can name far far far more non-reality TV successful women than I can name reality TV stars. I will weep for anyone who can't do the same; they should step away from the TV and go outside. Lol.

I can't honestly say I've encountered young women who aspire to be reality TV stars or IG models. Not doubting their existence only that I can't really identify with that sentiment. Most young women I've encountered, while liking reality TV or having some favs on IG, seem to admire women who are prominent figures or align to their goals.


----------



## labelwhore04

You kinda need a college degree if you want to get a job the old fashioned way(job sites, replying to ads, etc)  If you're applying online through a job site, you'll never get anywhere without a degree. Even receptionist positions require a university degrees nowadays. However it's definitely possible to work your way up in a company from a lowly position without a degree, and knowing people/having connections can always help. I used to work at a grocery store in high school and all the managers started as cashier/stocking shelves, etc and even the higher up district managers started off working the min wage jobs so its definitely possible. It's all about getting your foot in the door. But it doesn't bother me that Kendall isn't interested in college. I wouldn't be either if i was in her position. I only went to university because i know it will increase my changes to get a good job and have a career. I hated school.


----------



## Oryx816

Jikena said:


> :lolots::lolots: I just found a video on Instagram of what I talked about in the past. It's Kendall trying to give advice to Kylie but her sentence is so stupid https://www.instagram.com/p/BCJfb4DE_0i/?taken-by=fakestcelebs




Where else can you receive such depth of insight?


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> *Anyway, I don't even know why the interviewer even bothered asking her that question when it's pretty clear education isn't on the Kardashian/Jenner radar. *
> They only care about what they look like, how many followers/likes they get on social media, posing for selfies, photoshopping pictures and objectifying themselves. It's what their pimp mama taught them to do.





i agree!  i bet she looked like a dear caught in headlights when she heard it!  nobody ever asks them anything about their education.  or lack of!


----------



## SpeedyJC

Lounorada said:


> Yep, very much so and not to mention naïve. She might have a job now, but that's not guaranteed for the rest of her life. All it takes is for the Kardashian/Jenner attention to dwindle, people wont be interested in them any more then brands/fashion houses wont want to hire her, because it most certainly isn't her fantastic modelling skills they're hiring her for...  it's the attention she brings.
> 
> Just goes to show how dumb she is, education is to learn about a particular subject/subjects, expand your knowledge, not for the sole purpose of getting a job at the end of it, that's just one outcome from being educated.



i agree.  I mean I'm not surprised at all and yeah college isn't for everyone and some people go and end up working in jobs they didn't even need a degree for and Kendall is able to make a living from her sister's porno so she is set right now but I just thought the way she answered the question was well rather dumb or niave may be a better word to be honest  but then again what's new!


----------



## SpeedyJC

bisousx said:


> I guess it depends how you look at it. She probably gets bombarded with people who ask her the same thing, as a way to nitpick at her. It's a truthful and legitimate answer. Why do we really care if someone goes to college or not?



I don't care if she goes or not and I said that but the way she answered it was like "well I'm a model sooooooo" which is fine if that's how she feels but she just sounded very dismissive about it. College is so much more than just getting a job in the end to many people, I mean of course that's usually the main objective but it's not always the only one. 

I guess her comment just stood out to me because at my last job I ran the intern program with so many girls around her age so I know how some are  influenced by the things Kendall/Kylie say.


----------



## bisousx

SpeedyJC said:


> I don't care if she goes or not and I said that but the way she answered it was like "well I'm a model sooooooo" which is fine if that's how she feels but she just sounded very dismissive about it. College is so much more than just getting a job in the end to many people, I mean of course that's usually the main objective but it's not always the only one.
> 
> I guess her comment just stood out to me because at my last job I ran the intern program with so many girls around her age so I know how *some are  influenced by the things Kendall/Kylie say.*



That is so tragic. I'm so glad I don't have a little sister. Natural selection might weed those girls out of the workplace, if they truly are influenced by models and reality show stars.


----------



## White Orchid

littlerock said:


> I did not go to college. I trained myself through the backdoor (real backdoor, not Kardashian backdoor)



I'm glad you cleared that up :ninja:


----------



## SpeedyJC

bisousx said:


> That is so tragic. I'm so glad I don't have a little sister. Natural selection might weed those girls out of the workplace, if they truly are influenced by models and reality show stars.



Some of them who I have seen this with are  really smart good girls but they are just young and impressionable,  I hope they grow out of it. These K's truly have a strong reach from all their apps to all their 50 shows to all their products, it's kinda scary. 

I don't want to sound negative to anyone who didn't go to college that's not what I was trying to imply this just reminds me so much of a girl who interned since high school and she was ok, nothing too impressive but she went to college and she came back after her first couple semester a working machine and a new person. Going to college was a means for her to become independent , disciplined and a way to build her character, so anyways that's my point about it being more than just a way  to gain employment for some. Anyways wow  I miss working with my kids, it was my favorite part of my job.



littlerock said:


> I did not go to college. I trained myself through the backdoor (real backdoor, not Kardashian backdoor)





White Orchid said:


> I'm glad you cleared that up :ninja:


----------



## berrydiva

SpeedyJC said:


> I don't care if she goes or not and I said that but the way she answered it was like "well I'm a model sooooooo" which is fine if that's how she feels but she just sounded very dismissive about it. College is so much more than just getting a job in the end to many people, I mean of course that's usually the main objective but it's not always the only one.
> 
> I guess her comment just stood out to me because at my last job I ran the intern program with so many girls around her age so I know how some are  influenced by the things Kendall/Kylie say.


To be frank, the only people who view college as anything other than a means to a job are those who are not in low socioeconomic situations.  When going to college means you're the first of a generation or "getting out of the hood" or similar, you're not worried about anything other than graduating to find a job.


----------



## VickyB

Lounorada said:


> Yep, very much so and not to mention naïve. She might have a job now, but that's not guaranteed for the rest of her life. All it takes is for the Kardashian/Jenner attention to dwindle, people wont be interested in them any more then brands/fashion houses wont want to hire her, because it most certainly isn't her fantastic modelling skills they're hiring her for...  it's the attention she brings.
> 
> Just goes to show how dumb she is, education is to learn about a particular subject/subjects, expand your knowledge, not for the sole purpose of getting a job at the end of it, that's just one outcome from being educated.






Right on!


----------



## VickyB

bisousx said:


> I guess it depends how you look at it. She probably gets bombarded with people who ask her the same thing, as a way to nitpick at her. It's a truthful and legitimate answer. Why do we really care if someone goes to college or not?



I care since I am the one hiring them.


----------



## VickyB

Jikena said:


> :lolots::lolots: I just found a video on Instagram of what I talked about in the past. It's Kendall trying to give advice to Kylie but her sentence is so stupid https://www.instagram.com/p/BCJfb4DE_0i/?taken-by=fakestcelebs



 That just ended the discussion. At their current ages, neither one of them could pass a test to get in high school let alone a higher learning program. It's great that Kendull doesn't feel the need to further her studies.


----------



## VickyB

berrydiva said:


> To be frank, the only people who view college as anything other than a means to a job are those who are not in low socioeconomic situations.  When going to college means you're the first of a generation or "getting out of the hood" or similar, you're not worried about anything other than graduating to find a job.



Yikes. That's insulting.


----------



## SpeedyJC

berrydiva said:


> To be frank, the only people who view college as anything other than a means to a job are those who are not in low socioeconomic situations.  When going to college means you're the first of a generation or "getting out of the hood" or similar, you're not worried about anything other than graduating to find a job.



That's not true at all, geez talk about generalizing. First off I had less than a cushy upbringing and second I am the only person out of my mom, dad and brother who went to university. College can be more than a means to a job for people of any socioeconomic situation I am not sure exactly where you are getting your facts from. Of course college for me was a means to getting a job as it is for pretty much everyone but I also grew a lot as a person and learned a lot too and not just book stuff.


----------



## Jikena

berrydiva said:


> To be frank, the only people who view college as anything other than a means to a job are those who are not in low socioeconomic situations.  When going to college means you're the first of a generation or "getting out of the hood" or similar, you're not worried about anything other than graduating to find a job.





SpeedyJC said:


> That's not true at all, geez talk about generalizing. First off I had less than a cushy upbringing and second I am the only person out of my mom, dad and brother who went to university. College can be more than a means to a job for people of any socioeconomic situation I am not sure exactly where you are getting your facts from. Of course college for me was a means to getting a job as it is for pretty much everyone but I also grew a lot as a person and learned a lot too and not just book stuff.



I don't see why you're getting mad Speedy lol.

I get what she means. Everyone -at least where I live- say and think "you need to go to college or you won't get a job", and why do I need a job ? Because I ain't go any money.  Of course, people who start college take the course they would enjoy, BUT it would never come to my mind to say "oh yeah, I wanna learn bout this, imma start a course blublublu". Nup. If I want to learn something for my personal culture, I'll do that by myself. I can't just pay to learn when I need to work a lot to get money to live. College -here at least- is slow and bad. Like, you'll always learn more by yourself than by going to college/uni. Anyway, yeah, people who are in "low socioeconomic situations", basically, BROKE PEOPLE , just don't have "time" to go to college for the pleasure of it... Plus, nowadays, less and less people go for something they like, but more for something that will get them money. At least those who need the money (for example, someone who loves photography but knows there's no job for that so they'll learn to be a manager or something). It's actually kind of sad to be in that situation... Every subject I would have wanted to learn/Every job that was interesting to me, were stuff that couldn't give you a job and fields that just don't hire... but I'm going off topic lol. 

OF COURSE it doesn't mean that people who study are bored to do so. A lot of students enjoy what they're learning and they develop their personnalities etc BUT the main reason they went to college is still to get a job after graduating. That's just how it is. That's actually what you said Speedy, and that's what Berry meant. People who choose to go to college/uni just for the fun of it (to learn something new for their personal culture) aren't looking for a job in that field, SO, they don't need the money.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Jikena said:


> I don't see why you're getting mad Speedy lol.
> 
> I get what she means. Everyone -at least where I live- say and think "you need to go to college or you won't get a job", and why do I need a job ? Because I ain't go any money.  Of course, people who start college take the course they would enjoy, BUT it would never come to my mind to say "oh yeah, I wanna learn bout this, imma start a course blublublu". Nup. If I want to learn something for my personal culture, I'll do that by myself. I can't just pay to learn when I need to work a lot to get money to live. College -here at least- is slow and bad. Like, you'll always learn more by yourself than by going to college/uni. Anyway, yeah, people who are in "low socioeconomic situations", basically, BROKE PEOPLE , just don't have "time" to go to college for the pleasure of it... Plus, nowadays, less and less people go for something they like, but more for something that will get them money. At least those who need the money (for example, someone who loves photography but knows there's no job for that so they'll learn to be a manager or something). It's actually kind of sad to be in that situation... Every subject I would have wanted to learn/Every job that was interesting to me, were stuff that couldn't give you a job and fields that just don't hire... but I'm going off topic lol.
> 
> OF COURSE it doesn't mean that people who study are bored to do so. A lot of students enjoy what they're learning and they develop their personnalities etc BUT the main reason they went to college is still to get a job after graduating. That's just how it is. That's actually what you said Speedy, and that's what Berry meant. People who choose to go to college/uni just for the fun of it (to learn something new for their personal culture) aren't looking for a job in that field, SO, they don't need the money.



Who said I was mad? I just dont agree with generalizing an entire group of people that's all. . One can disagree with someone without being mad about it. I'm just honestly more confused as to why what I am saying about college is such an issue.,

Yes I have stated over and over that pretty much the main objective for everyone who goes to university is to obtain a job at the end.,All I am adding to that is that it doesn't have to be the only objective. Many people grow more in college, they become more independent, more disciplined ect. Fact is to get that degree you have to study hard which means discipline and motivation so those are extra skills you are obtaining right there. You have to work on projects with groups which I hated personally but I learned skills in working with different personality types, so again another skill learned all while earning your main objective. Now I'm talking about young people like Kendall not older adults who decide to go back to school. 

My problem was which I will repeat again is how Kendall  said "I already have a job sooooooo"  which is fine for her if she doesn't want to go to college,as  I have said I have nothing against people who choose not to go.However for someone in Kendalls  position  who isn't a low socioeconomic background by the way she could still go if she wanted to as obtaining  a job is not the only thing to get out of it. Anyways yeah thats my point. 

Done and no I'm not mad at you either lol. Can we please go back to discussing whether or whether not Kylie has had a new face put on via plastic surgery or if it is just truly fillers and contouring after all..


----------



## Jikena

SpeedyJC said:


> Who said I was mad? I just dont agree with generalizing an entire group of people that's all. . One can disagree with someone without being mad about it. I'm just honestly more confused as to why what I am saying about college is such an issue.,
> 
> Yes I have stated over and over that pretty much the main objective for everyone who goes to university is to obtain a job at the end.,All I am adding to that is that it doesn't have to be the only objective. Many people grow more in college, they become more independent, more disciplined ect. Fact is to get that degree you have to study hard which means discipline and motivation so those are extra skills you are obtaining right there. You have to work on projects with groups which I hated personally but I learned skills in working with different personality types, so again another skill learned all while earning your main objective. Now I'm talking about young people like Kendall not older adults who decide to go back to school.
> 
> My problem was which I will repeat again is how Kendall  said "I already have a job sooooooo"  which is fine for her if she doesn't want to go to college,as  I have said I have nothing against people who choose not to go. However for someone in Kyendalls  position  who isn't a low socioeconomic background by the way she could still go if she wanted to as obtaining  a job is not the only thing to get out of it. Anyways yeah thats my point.
> 
> Done and no I'm not mad at you either lol.



I just said you were mad because you reaction surprised me, that's all, maybe the word was too strong lol. :greengrin: What you're saying is very true, you learn other things when going to college outside of actually studying to get a job, but Berry wasn't saying the opposite either. I mean, all she said is that people go to college to get a job - because they need a good job, but she didn't say people didn't learn anything else. Does that make sense... Hurgh. 
I think a lot of people generalize without thinking and don't mean it as a bad thing. I feel like the three of us are just saying the same thing but in a different way. I actually haven't read the messages before and completely forgot that what brought this subject was what Kendall said.  Of course she could still go to college to learn stuff, but that's Kendall we're talking about...  I completely see your point, her answer is like "well, I got money and a job, so why would I need to educate myself". Simple minds ehh.  Well, I didn't go to college, and I don't have money nor a job so I can't comment...


----------



## SpeedyJC

Jikena said:


> I just said you were mad because you reaction surprised me, that's all, maybe the word was too strong lol. :greengrin: What you're saying is very true, you learn other things when going to college outside of actually studying to get a job, but Berry wasn't saying the opposite either. I mean, all she said is that people go to college to get a job - because they need a good job, but she didn't say people didn't learn anything else. Does that make sense... Hurgh.
> I think a lot of people generalize without thinking and don't mean it as a bad thing. I feel like the three of us are just saying the same thing but in a different way. I actually haven't read the messages before and completely forgot that what brought this subject was what Kendall said.  Of course she could still go to college to learn stuff, but that's Kendall we're talking about...  I completely see your point, her answer is like "well, I got money and a job, so why would I need to educate myself". Simple minds ehh.  Well, I didn't go to college, and I don't have money nor a job so I can't comment...


 

Actually I cant blame you for thinking I was mad, I swear being in the legal field all these years has made me such a strong statement maker lol. I am pretty cool laid back person for the most part believe it or not.  I see what you are saying and I  agree with you, I guess we all are saying the same thing but in different ways.  

Also my brother who didn't go to college started off working min wage in a kitchen and worked his way up to being the head of the department, I guess all we can do is try to find our niche in life .


----------



## forever.elise

I see both points! I too was surprised with Kendall's response, but I have a feeling she has been told to give that kind of answer a lot (it's obvious considering her age).
I went to college out of high school as a Theater major because I excelled in acting when I was in high school. But the university I went to was not a good fit for the major, and I ultimately stopped going to school because I thought acting was all I knew!
I've been back in school for 3 years after taking 5 years off and working in the "real world". I changed my major, and it changed my life! 
I can't tell you how wonderful it is to be EDUCATED! I am not saying that I'm the smartest gal out there, but it's really wonderful surrounding yourself with people from all kinds of different backgrounds, nationalities, and religions. I am more well rounded and a better person for it. I have learned SO MANY THINGS that I NEVER would have if not going back. School was never a strong point for me in the past (you have no idea) but this time around I have thrived for the challenge and sheer magnitude of knowledge at my fingertips, and I am graduating with honors.
It does make me sad to think that people don't want to expand their horizon and see the world from a different view. She might realize later that she is feeling empty and not fulfilled, and hopefully will seek knowledge in the future. It's like a hunger pain. I want to be a lifelong learner...those who never stop are the salt of the earth!


----------



## berrydiva

SpeedyJC said:


> That's not true at all, geez talk about generalizing. First off I had less than a cushy upbringing and second I am the only person out of my mom, dad and brother who went to university. College can be more than a means to a job for people of any socioeconomic situation I am not sure exactly where you are getting your facts from. Of course college for me was a means to getting a job as it is for pretty much everyone but I also grew a lot as a person and learned a lot too and not just book stuff.



Well my "generalization" was based on experiences I've had with people who fit that generalization. The very many people who I've gone to college with, people who I've worked with, kids who I've mentored over the years, the committees I serve and organizations I belong that address this very issue, the communities I've resided, etc  - so yes, it's a generalization based in the reality faced by many people. You're using the term "less than cushy upbringing" and I think we have two different definitions of low socioeconomic situations. 

It's drilled into our heads that you need a degree to get a good job because a degree is what many employers are looking for in their most entry level professional jobs. The kid who watches his mom work 2 minimum wage jobs to take care of him and his siblings isn't thinking about the other benefits of college when applying, he's thinking about improving his status in life and finding a job that allows him to not have to struggle. Or the kid who was bounced around from group home to group home, having the opportunity to attend college isn't about much more than wanting a stable life which is first supported by a good job. So to say my generalization is "not true at all" only signals, to me, that we are not talking about people on the same spectrum.

Am I saying they don't reap the additional benefits beyond academia? No. All I'm saying is that they know they need a degree to get a "good" job and their initial decision to attend college is mostly fueled by that knowledge.  

Not sure why you feel that can't coexist in the world of many reasons why people attend college.


----------



## berrydiva

VickyB said:


> Yikes. That's insulting.



Maybe.


----------



## forever.elise

SpeedyJC said:


> That's not true at all, geez talk about generalizing. First off I had less than a cushy upbringing and second I am the only person out of my mom, dad and brother who went to university. College can be more than a means to a job for people of any socioeconomic situation I am not sure exactly where you are getting your facts from. Of course college for me was a means to getting a job as it is for pretty much everyone but I also grew a lot as a person and learned a lot too and not just book stuff.




Completely agree.

In the words of Natalie Portman, a Harvard Graduate and Oscar winner:
"I don't care if [college] ruins my career," she told the New York Post. "I'd rather be smart than a movie star."

Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## BPC

I think there's a huge misconception between smart and college educated. They are not the same thing. 

While I don't always agree with Berrydiva- I think she's on point with this. 
Most of us don't go into debt for college just to become "well rounded." We do it because we believe  it's a means to an end- so to speak. That it can get us a better job, with a future where we won't have to worry about having enough each month to make our bills. 

Those that go for other reasons, well that's great. It's wonderful that you have that option. Generally though, those same people can also afford not to go.


----------



## labelwhore04

I agree with BerryDiva. Most people who go to college "for fun" are typically well off and they see it as more as a hobby so to speak. Younger people who are poor or from a low socioeconomic background don't go to college for fun, they go because they want to get a good job and better their lives.


----------



## vink

I think she said that just because she got a job she think is the best. (I'm not saying it's a ****ty job, but maybe she likes modeling the best and finally she gets to do it.) so, she doesn't see why going to college will help her do her job any better or to help her land anymore gigs. It makes sense to her. She gets a proper job, even. 

Well, college does offer things and people can learn from in their own way. People just have different priorities and stage in life. 

I think it's ok to just do whatever you see fit at the moment.


----------



## myown

BPC said:


> I think there's a huge misconception between smart and college educated. They are not the same thing. .



so true!


----------



## myown

berrydiva said:


> But it's true...:ninja:



I just read an article about germanys-most-famouse-instagram-blogger. She has 2million follower. she started like 3 or 4 years ago and now is making money with instagram. she refuses to go to university, too, she said, because she´s making money this way, why get a proper job.


----------



## myown

labelwhore04 said:


> ]You kinda need a college degree if you want to get a job the old fashioned way(job sites, replying to ads, etc)  If you're applying online through a job site, you'll never get anywhere without a degree. Even receptionist positions require a university degrees nowadays.l.



this is so not true.

I don´t have a college degree (yet. I just went back to university, because m interested in the subject, not for a better job!). I had a well-payed job. I saved a lot of money, did a lot of traveling, have a nice household, a car, payed my rent.


----------



## SpeedyJC

berrydiva said:


> Well my "generalization" was based on experiences I've had with people who fit that generalization. The very many people who I've gone to college with, people who I've worked with, kids who I've mentored over the years, the committees I serve and organizations I belong that address this very issue, the communities I've resided, etc  - so yes, it's a generalization based in the reality faced by many people. You're using the term "less than cushy upbringing" and I think we have two different definitions of low socioeconomic situations.
> 
> It's drilled into our heads that you need a degree to get a good job because a degree is what many employers are looking for in their most entry level professional jobs. The kid who watches his mom work 2 minimum wage jobs to take care of him and his siblings isn't thinking about the other benefits of college when applying, he's thinking about improving his status in life and finding a job that allows him to not have to struggle. Or the kid who was bounced around from group home to group home, having the opportunity to attend college isn't about much more than wanting a stable life which is first supported by a good job. So to say my generalization is "not true at all" only signals, to me, that we are not talking about people on the same spectrum.
> 
> Am I saying they don't reap the additional benefits beyond academia? No. All I'm saying is that they know they need a degree to get a "good" job and their initial decision to attend college is mostly fueled by that knowledge.
> 
> Not sure why you feel that can't coexist in the world of many reasons why people attend college.


 

Well first off I think its great that you mentor kids. Secondly I am kind of over this discussion. I said it wasn't true at all because you stated it like it was 100 percent fact across the board, maybe I misunderstood what you were trying to say, I don't know. I used the term "less than cushy upbringing" because I honestly do not want to get into details about my life, obviously you arnt going to be able to understand much about me from me using that phrase so that's my fault. I will say that for me going to college was a means to finally get away from my abusive father so trust me, I understand completely your point and I agree with you about the fact that college is a means to obtain a job to improve ones life for many all I was trying to say is that there is much more to gain also. 

I don't know why you think I think it cant coexist when I have been saying from the very start of all this that the main objective for most is to find a job.  I am really confused as to why you are taking such issue with what I have said when it seems like you are basically agreeing with what I have said when you say that they can reap the additional benefits of academia, that's my entire point. 

I think we may have to agree to disagree even though I think we may actually agree.


----------



## labelwhore04

myown said:


> this is so not true.
> 
> I don´t have a college degree (yet. I just went back to university, because m interested in the subject, not for a better job!). I had a well-payed job. I saved a lot of money, did a lot of traveling, have a nice household, a car, payed my rent.



Well you're one of the lucky ones. I don't know how old you are but everyone i know in my generation(millennials) have degrees and can't find jobs. It's a really tough and competitive job market nowadays. It seems the only way to find a job is if you know someone. Even the job i have now i got because i had a connection, and it's not even a job in my field but it's better than being unemployed.


----------



## myown

labelwhore04 said:


> Well you're one of the lucky ones. I don't know how old you are but everyone i know in my generation(millennials) have degrees and can't find jobs. It's a really tough and competitive job market nowadays. It seems the only way to find a job is if you know someone. Even the job i have now i got because i had a connection, and it's not even a job in my field but it's better than being unemployed.



I guess I´m not lucky, I just live in Germany. Or if you call it luck to live in a place where trainings count, so i´m lucky. I´m 28 btw. 
My husband has a very well job, too. He doesn't have a university degree, too. But everyone in that section knows his name (unfortunate me, because so  I had to take his last name, because he could not change his :cry: )

On the other hand, I, too, know a lot of people with university degrees and no jobs. 

I guess it´s just like some taskmasters want someone with 20 years of work experience and a master degree, but don´t be older than 25.


----------



## SpeedyJC

labelwhore04 said:


> I agree with BerryDiva. Most people who go to college "for fun" are typically well off and they see it as more as a hobby so to speak. Younger people who are poor or from a low socioeconomic background don't go to college for fun, they go because they want to get a good job and better their lives.


 
Who here has ever said anyone goes to college for fun though?




BPC said:


> I think there's a huge misconception between smart and college educated. They are not the same thing.
> 
> While I don't always agree with Berrydiva- I think she's on point with this.
> Most of us don't go into debt for college just to become "well rounded." We do it because we believe  it's a means to an end- so to speak. That it can get us a better job, with a future where we won't have to worry about having enough each month to make our bills.
> 
> Those that go for other reasons, well that's great. It's wonderful that you have that option. Generally though, those same people can also afford not to go.


 

I totally agree with you. Also you make a great point too about being smart vs college educated, they are not the same thing.


----------



## labelwhore04

SpeedyJC said:


> Who here has ever said anyone goes to college for fun though?



I thought that this is what this whole conversation was about, people going to university to learn about something that interests them when they don't really need a degree for a job. What else would you call that? They choose to go to learn about something they enjoy, i would consider that to be "for fun", kinda like a hobby. If you don't derive some sort of pleasure out of it, why would you do it if you don't have to?


----------



## SpeedyJC

labelwhore04 said:


> I thought that this is what this whole conversation was about, people going to university to learn about something that interests them when they don't really need a degree for a job. What else would you call that? They choose to go to learn about something they enjoy, i would consider that to be "for fun", kinda like a hobby. If you don't derive some sort of pleasure out of it, why would you do it if you don't have to?


 
I honestly don't know what the conversation is about, that is why I am partly confused. I never said that people go just for fun, I said most people go to college to obtain employment at the end however there is more that can come from it. I haven't seen anyone here say that unless I have missed a post. I don't think anyone should go to college if they feel they don't want to go.


----------



## PINKDIAMOND89

forever.elise said:


> Completely agree.
> 
> In the words of Natalie Portman, a Harvard Graduate and Oscar winner:
> "I don't care if [college] ruins my career," she told the New York Post. "I'd rather be smart than a movie star."
> 
> Couldn't have said it better myself!




I have owned a business for over 30 years and believe me, a college degree does not make you smart.  I know so many people that are ridiculously stupid that have degrees.


----------



## GoGlam

BPC said:


> I think there's a huge misconception between smart and college educated. They are not the same thing.
> 
> While I don't always agree with Berrydiva- I think she's on point with this.
> Most of us don't go into debt for college just to become "well rounded." We do it because we believe  it's a means to an end- so to speak. That it can get us a better job, with a future where we won't have to worry about having enough each month to make our bills.
> 
> Those that go for other reasons, well that's great. It's wonderful that you have that option. Generally though, those same people can also afford not to go.




Good post


----------



## GoGlam

PINKDIAMOND89 said:


> I have owned a business for over 30 years and believe me, a college degree does not make you smart.  I know so many people that are ridiculously stupid that have degrees.




+1 and so many of those people are going back for masters degrees that are ridiculously stupid.  As a result, college and "higher education" has become a huge business that's turning out graduates who I would not want to ever hire!


----------



## berrydiva

SpeedyJC said:


> Well first off I think its great that you mentor kids. Secondly I am kind of over this discussion. I said it wasn't true at all because you stated it like it was 100 percent fact across the board, maybe I misunderstood what you were trying to say, I don't know. I used the term "less than cushy upbringing" because I honestly do not want to get into details about my life, obviously you arnt going to be able to understand much about me from me using that phrase so that's my fault. I will say that for me going to college was a means to finally get away from my abusive father so trust me, I understand completely your point and I agree with you about the fact that college is a means to obtain a job to improve ones life for many all I was trying to say is that there is much more to gain also.
> 
> I don't know why you think I think it cant coexist when I have been saying from the very start of all this that the main objective for most is to find a job.  I am really confused as to why you are taking such issue with what I have said when it seems like you are basically agreeing with what I have said when you say that they can reap the additional benefits of academia, that's my entire point.
> 
> I think we may have to agree to disagree even though I think we may actually agree.



I never stated it like it was 100%, that's what you interpreted my comment as...I never said I disagree or asked for facts about your life. I only made a statement about people who are in very low socioeconomic situations meaning poor/disenfranchised/etc and what their driving factor is in selecting a college to which you seemed to get upset or something. Unless you're mixing me up with others, I'm hardly taking an issue...one response to clarify my original point is taking issue? Lol.


----------



## bisousx

labelwhore04 said:


> I agree with BerryDiva. Most people who go to college "for fun" are typically well off and they see it as more as a hobby so to speak. Younger people who are poor or from a low socioeconomic background don't go to college for fun, they go because they want to get a good job and better their lives.



Right. If I go for my MBA someday (bucket list), I would have to be at a financial point where I can choose those 3 letters after my name on a company biography rather than spend $100k+ on something more practical like an investment property. My mentors, all highly educated (masters degrees, law degrees, mba) have all advised me against going to grad school. To them it's a waste of time and everything you need to learn about business is by just getting out there and doing it. It's just not useful unless your company is paying for it, or you are almost guaranteed a promotion.

That being said, I was just surprised that people expect a model to think or speak any differently.


----------



## bisousx

GoGlam said:


> +1 and so many of those people are going back for masters degrees that are ridiculously stupid.  As a result, college and "higher education" has become a huge business that's turning out graduates who I would not want to ever hire!



There are so many people who go to grad school to delay real life/career. I know a woman who went to Harvard and keeps going back for more liberal arts degrees, it's insane.


----------



## SpeedyJC

berrydiva said:


> I never stated it like it was 100%, that's what you interpreted my comment as...I never said I disagree or asked for facts about your life. I only made a statement about people who are in very low socioeconomic situations meaning poor/disenfranchised/etc and what their driving factor is in selecting a college to which you seemed to get upset or something. Unless you're mixing me up with others, I'm hardly taking an issue...one response to clarify my original point is taking issue? Lol.


 
I was never upset I was just disagreeing with what you responded to me that's all. I can be a strong statement maker so I am sorry if that made you think I am upset at you or something, honestly I am not.  I never said you asked for the facts of my life either. Shall we just drop it? If you would like to continue for whatever reason feel free to pm as I think this has run its course in this thread.


----------



## WishList986

https://twitter.com/****owiak/status/712776037294338048
I laughed way too hard at this! 52 pages is quite excessive.


----------



## shiny_things

KINDLE JANITOR!!!

That is what she will be known as henceforth in my brain.


----------



## Jikena

Just found this, if you have 6 minutes to lose "what's in my mouth with Kylie Jenner and Gigi" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wupGPTaiwv4


----------



## bag-princess

labelwhore04 said:


> I* thought that this is what this whole conversation was about, people going to university to learn about something that interests them when they don't really need a degree for a job. *What else would you call that? They choose to go to learn about something they enjoy, i would consider that to be "for fun", kinda like a hobby. If you don't derive some sort of pleasure out of it, why would you do it if you don't have to?






i thought it was about dummy kendall trying to dignify why she has a lack of any real education - doesn't have any desire to get any and seems to be proud of it!


----------



## Sasha2012

These two are ladies that lunch and do so in their own creations.

Kylie and Kendall Jenner put their money where their mouths are - or their bodies at least - wearing their own collection in West Hollywood on Thursday.

The siblings showed off their patented style to celebrate the Kendall + Kylie collection at the famed Chateau Marmont.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oins-SnapChat-like-sisters.html#ixzz43rXpHG2w


----------



## bag-princess

unlike their sisters who wouldn't be caught dead in that so-called "fashion" that they created for Sears!!!   theirs does look better i admit.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Kylie looks like a street walker


----------



## Lounorada

Their plastic surgeon seems to only know how to create one face because they're starting to look like twins.
If Kylie wasn't wearing a blonde wig it would be a struggle to tell which of them was which...


tumblr


----------



## lil_fashionista

Glitterandstuds said:


> Kylie looks like a street walker



You may have just insulted street walkers!


----------



## Oruka

bag-princess said:


> i thought it was about dummy kendall trying to dignify why she has a lack of any real education - doesn't have any desire to get any and seems to be proud of it!


 
Kendall has no reason to go to college at this point. She is getting a well round education by traveling and business meetings. She is smart to work and make as much money as possible. Kourtney went to college and what was she doing before the show, so did Rob. When she grows older if she wants to study a subject that really interest her like Christy turlington is doing then she can but right now she needs to focus on her career.


----------



## bag-princess

Oruka said:


> Kendall has no reason to go to college at this point. She is getting a well round education by traveling and business meetings. She is smart to work and make as much money as possible. Kourtney went to college and what was she doing before the show, so did Rob. When she grows older if she wants to study a subject that really interest her like Christy turlington is doing then she can but right now she needs to focus on her career.





I would loooove to see/hear her in a business meeting! [emoji12]


----------



## VickyB

bag-princess said:


> I would loooove to see/hear her in a business meeting! [emoji12]


----------



## SpeedyJC

bag-princess said:


> I would loooove to see/hear her in a business meeting! [emoji12]



 

I am sure her "business meetings" go the same as her "fashion design meetings" which consist of Kendall simply shaking her head yes or no at all the ideas of others.


----------



## Oryx816

bag-princess said:


> I would loooove to see/hear her in a business meeting! [emoji12]


----------



## bag-princess

Just the idea of it makes me giggle!!  [emoji1]  Kendall in a business meeting after reading some of her comments!


----------



## V0N1B2

Jikena said:


> Just found this, if you have 6 minutes to lose "what's in my mouth with Kylie Jenner and Gigi" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wupGPTaiwv4


Sadly, I was unable to make it through the full six minutes. 
"Can you just put it in my mouth already?"  Man, if I had a dollar for every time I've said that....


----------



## Oryx816

V0N1B2 said:


> Sadly, I was unable to make it through the full six minutes.
> 
> "Can you just put it in my mouth already?"  Man, if I had a dollar for every time I've said that....




Unbearable!  I burned 1:43 of my life on these two nitwits trying to figure out the purpose of this video.  As far as I can determine it is two plastic fools flipping and twirling their hair, and bizarrely, there was some food involved.  Slay me now.


----------



## dangerouscurves

For all the people that says it's too expensive to go to the university/study, come to Germany. It's free!!!


----------



## Caz71

dangerouscurves said:


> For all the people that says it's too expensive to go to the university/study, come to Germany. It's free!!!


Yep ive heard this. 

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## whimsic

So are there still people who think Kendall is a natural beauty?


----------



## Jikena

dangerouscurves said:


> For all the people that says it's too expensive to go to the university/study, come to Germany. It's free!!!



Here in France it's 400 euros a year or 5 euros a year if you have a scholarship


----------



## Lejic

whimsic said:


> So are there still people who think Kendall is a natural beauty?




I don't think she's a beauty at all but I also think many people overestimate how pretty most models are. Like no not every model is drop-dead gorgeous.


----------



## lizmil

Glitterandstuds said:


> Kylie looks like a street walker



She always does look like the goods are for sale, IMO.


----------



## myown

dangerouscurves said:


> For all the people that says it's too expensive to go to the university/study, come to Germany. It's free!!!



you have to pay the semester-fee (no the money to attend an university, but to pay the bureaucracy)


----------



## sabrunka

I have a confession... I just bought a pair of shoes from the Kendall + Kylie line.  They were too cute not to! Plus they were 25% off on a website I found.  I'll report back with details on comfort and quality .


----------



## duna

Glitterandstuds said:


> Kylie looks like a street walker



...yes, a 32 yearold street walker!


----------



## berrydiva

sabrunka said:


> I have a confession... I just bought a pair of shoes from the Kendall + Kylie line.  They were too cute not to! Plus they were 25% off on a website I found.  I'll report back with details on comfort and quality .



The line is really cute. There's a lot of pieces I like when I saw it in Nordstroms.


----------



## WishList986

sabrunka said:


> I have a confession... I just bought a pair of shoes from the Kendall + Kylie line.  They were too cute not to! Plus they were 25% off on a website I found.  I'll report back with details on comfort and quality .



Ooooh which ones??


----------



## sabrunka

berrydiva said:


> The line is really cute. There's a lot of pieces I like when I saw it in Nordstroms.



Yah it isn't all that bad!



WishList986 said:


> Ooooh which ones??



I got the Ginny heels in the taupe color!  They will make me about 6'2 but that's okay lol.


----------



## bag-princess

*Dave Chappelle Roasts Caitlyn Jenner ...                                        Kylie and Tyga In Audience*




3/27/2016 8:42 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF         
                                 EXCLUSIVE
*Dave Chappelle* lit up *Caitlyn Jenner* during his sold-out show in Hollywood while *Kylie Jenner* and *Tyga* watched from VIP seats ... but only one of 'em was laughing. Sources inside Dave's epic 3rd night at the Palladium say he spent at  least 6-7 minutes talking first about Bruce Jenner ... saying he was  old enough to remember Bruce as a "Superman" who was "beating Africans"  in track and field back in the 70s.


 He said he knew there was a change coming though after a run-in with *Kanye West*. "I said, Kanye ... why the long face? And Kanye replied, 'Man, you'll see.'"




 We're told that line brought the house down, and even Tyga laughed --  but Kylie kept a straight face through the entire bit. Hard to say if  she was actually pissed, but she definitely wasn't LOL.
 As they left, Tyga was still grinning. Kylie ... not so much. 









http://www.tmz.com/2016/03/27/dave-chappelle-caitlyn-jenner-jokes-kylie-tyga/#ixzz44C7xaaBr
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## White Orchid

Man, I just read through the comments section.  Some of you here think I'm offensive - don't you dare read what the people are saying there.  Those guys are brutal lol.  You'll end up in a puddle of tears by the end of it.


----------



## bisousx

bag-princess said:


> *Dave Chappelle Roasts Caitlyn Jenner ...                                        Kylie and Tyga In Audience*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/27/2016 8:42 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF
> EXCLUSIVE
> *Dave Chappelle* lit up *Caitlyn Jenner* during his sold-out show in Hollywood while *Kylie Jenner* and *Tyga* watched from VIP seats ... but only one of 'em was laughing. Sources inside Dave's epic 3rd night at the Palladium say he spent at  least 6-7 minutes talking first about Bruce Jenner ... saying he was  old enough to remember Bruce as a "Superman" who was "beating Africans"  in track and field back in the 70s.
> 
> 
> He said he knew there was a change coming though after a run-in with *Kanye West*. "I said, Kanye ... why the long face? And Kanye replied, 'Man, you'll see.'"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're told that line brought the house down, and even Tyga laughed --  but Kylie kept a straight face through the entire bit. Hard to say if  she was actually pissed, but she definitely wasn't LOL.
> As they left, Tyga was still grinning. Kylie ... not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/03/27/dave-chappelle-caitlyn-jenner-jokes-kylie-tyga/#ixzz44C7xaaBr
> ​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




I love Dave Chappelle.. But that's kinda sad for Kylie to hear all that.


----------



## sparkle7

bisousx said:


> There are so many people who go to grad school to delay real life/career. I know a woman who went to Harvard and keeps going back for more liberal arts degrees, it's insane.


 
While a college  degree doesn't make you a smarter person, I know a number of people whom without a college degree wouldn't be working in the jobs that they have now.  Some of them are first generation  high school and college graduates and a college degree helped them achieve a way out of their situations. They are not all in high paying competitive jobs.  But it exposed them to different ideas, cultures and experiences they believe they would never have had.  A college degree has also allowed them to make connections they would never have made otherwise. One grad said that she was hired  because she graduated from a particular college that her employer had graduated from.  A cop friend told me where he used to  work that many of  the cops with college degrees were  getting better promotions and higher positions. 
College doesn't guarantee success, but it can provide some  people  with the means and tools to help  them succeed.


----------



## bag-princess

bisousx said:


> I love Dave Chappelle.. But that's kinda sad for Kylie to hear all that.





as much as they are on social media - i am sure they are aware of what people really think of them.   she better buy some big girl panties.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner was all dolled up for filming her E! show on Monday.

The 18-year-old reality star rocked a leggy look in a super tight bodycon dress which accentuated her hourglass figure.

Kylie was spotted leaving studios in Van Nuys, California looking camera-ready wearing long dark extensions in her hair and glam makeup.   

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ack-mini-dress-films-KUWTK.html#ixzz44JMMh1qi


----------



## Glitterandstuds

This chick is such a try hard, it's so sad


----------



## Sasha2012

She is hardly known for her demure fashion sense.

And Kylie Jenner outdid herself by wearing a tight flesh-coloured bodysuit with a sheer skirt to a dinner date with her rapper beau Tyga in Beverly Hills on Monday.

The 18-year-old reality television personality seemed to delight in showing off her taut physique  as she headed out for dinner at the posh Il Ciello Italian restaurant.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ye-West-bodysuit-night-out.html#ixzz44JQHTPYG


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Wait, how old is she again? 18? 

Eww.


----------



## WishList986

Sasha2012 said:


> She is hardly known for her demure fashion sense.
> 
> And Kylie Jenner outdid herself by wearing a tight flesh-coloured bodysuit with a sheer skirt to a dinner date with her rapper beau Tyga in Beverly Hills on Monday.
> 
> The 18-year-old reality television personality seemed to delight in showing off her taut physique  as she headed out for dinner at the posh Il Ciello Italian restaurant.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ye-West-bodysuit-night-out.html#ixzz44JQHTPYG



This outfit is heinous


----------



## Sarahs12

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie Jenner was all dolled up for filming her E! show on Monday.
> 
> The 18-year-old reality star rocked a leggy look in a super tight bodycon dress which accentuated her hourglass figure.
> 
> Kylie was spotted leaving studios in Van Nuys, California looking camera-ready wearing long dark extensions in her hair and glam makeup.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ack-mini-dress-films-KUWTK.html#ixzz44JMMh1qi



Does anyone know who made her black dress?


----------



## berrydiva

It's so sad that she needs to try so hard at a such a young age.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie Jenner was all dolled up for filming her E! show on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> The 18-year-old reality star rocked a leggy look in a super tight bodycon dress which accentuated her hourglass figure.
> 
> 
> 
> Kylie was spotted leaving studios in Van Nuys, California looking camera-ready wearing long dark extensions in her hair and glam makeup.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ack-mini-dress-films-KUWTK.html#ixzz44JMMh1qi




Those are not the kind of legs that have thigh gap.


----------



## redney

berrydiva said:


> It's so sad that she needs to try so hard at a such a young age.



Totally agree. PMK sees those dollars and pushes her out there as soon as possible. Gotta get the dollars before she's totally washed up.


----------



## lanasyogamama

How old was she when she started all this sexy business?


----------



## berrydiva

lanasyogamama said:


> How old was she when she started all this sexy business?



About 16 when she started dating Tyga and decided she wanted to be about that thot life.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks ridiculous but she's got great legs. 
I think it's a lot less pathetic to see her behaving this way than when I see the likes of Amber Rose in their dang thirties still acting like immature desperate teenagers. Kylie could still grow up ditch the loser guys and get it together.


----------



## bisousx

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She looks ridiculous but she's got great legs.
> I think it's a lot less pathetic to see her behaving this way than when I see the likes of Amber Rose in their dang thirties still acting like immature desperate teenagers. Kylie could still grow up ditch the loser guys and get it together.



Sadly, I think Kylie would find a man who has his ish together to be very boring. Especially if she has her own money, she won't have the maturity or motivation to go after a bright and successful man, she'll just go for whoever makes her feel good in the moment.


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She looks ridiculous but she's got great legs.
> I think it's a lot less pathetic to see her behaving this way than when I see the likes of Amber Rose in their dang thirties still acting like immature desperate teenagers. Kylie could still grow up ditch the loser guys and get it together.



Unfortunately, I can't see anyone taking her seriously and she's doomed to a life of loser guys. She's dating Tyga now and I can't see many wanting to follow behind that...*cringe*


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'm no prude but damn that black dress is short, no way her a$$ isn't out when she sits down.


----------



## WishList986

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I'm no prude but damn that black dress is short, no way her a$$ isn't out when she sits down.



I was just about to say the same thing! I love me a short dress or 10, but DAMN girl, one sneeze and its a full booty show


----------



## lizmil

The second picture in the short black dress, where the person is holding the jacket behind her, Kylie looks so smug.


----------



## Lounorada

lizmil said:


> The second picture in the short black dress, where the person is holding the jacket behind her, Kylie looks so smug.


She has a perma-smug face. 
It must be the only look the family plastic surgeon can create because they all have the same smug look on their plastic faces.


----------



## littlerock

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I'm no prude but damn that black dress is short, no way her a$$ isn't out when she sits down.



I think she's only wearing it for a photo shoot.


----------



## DiorT

I think that lips picture with the white gunk on them in her house is disgusting.


----------



## Laila619

Oh boy.

I totally see her getting pregnant.


----------



## Jayne1

Here is her video for her lipsticks. But don't watch and give her more clicks.  I watched for you and it was badly produced, badly acted, silly and stupidly violent.


----------



## labelwhore04

Its funny how Kylie getting lip injections bloomed into a career. She would not have this successful lipstick line if she kept her original thin lips. Her new lips are her trademark now and a household name. What a great message, get plastic surgery and business opportunities will arise


----------



## Lounorada

Jayne1 said:


> Here is her video for her lipsticks. But don't watch and give her more clicks.  I watched for you and it was badly produced, badly acted, silly and stupidly violent.


 










First off, that was terrible. 
Secondly, what the f**k did that video have to do with lipsticks?


----------



## forever.elise

labelwhore04 said:


> Its funny how Kylie getting lip injections bloomed into a career. She would not have this successful lipstick line if she kept her original thin lips. Her new lips are her trademark now and a household name. What a great message, get plastic surgery and business opportunities will arise




Yeah, and before that make a sex tape and get a tv show featuring your entire family! [emoji33]


----------



## Jayne1

labelwhore04 said:


> Its funny how Kylie getting lip injections bloomed into a career. She would not have this successful lipstick line if she kept her original thin lips. Her new lips are her trademark now and a household name. What a great message, get plastic surgery and business opportunities will arise



Some of the girls in the video also have injected lips.

I couldn't figure out what they were selling.  Lipsticks or weaves and filler.


----------



## Jikena

Lounorada said:


> First off, that was terrible.
> Secondly, what the f**k did that video have to do with lipsticks?



Agree, it had nothing to do with lipsticks. I don't understand what the f*ck was going on


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> Some of the girls in the video also have injected lips.
> 
> I couldn't figure out what they were selling.  Lipsticks or weaves and filler.



They're selling a lifestyle.


----------



## White Orchid

I'm torn, lol.  I wanna watch but....



Jayne1 said:


> Here is her video for her lipsticks. But don't watch and give her more clicks.  I watched for you and it was badly produced, badly acted, silly and stupidly violent.


----------



## Oryx816

White Orchid said:


> I'm torn, lol.  I wanna watch but....




Same here.  I'm curious but I don't want to waste a click on them.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

A friend of mine caved a bought one of her lip kits and she had nothing nice to say about it. She said the formula was horrible and flaked right off her lips after less than 2 hrs of wear.


----------



## White Orchid

Here, hold my hand.

We.Must.Resist.



Oryx816 said:


> Same here.  I'm curious but I don't want to waste a click on them.


----------



## caitlin1214

Oryx816 said:


> Same here.  I'm curious but I don't want to waste a click on them.





White Orchid said:


> Here, hold my hand.
> 
> We.Must.Resist.



Stay strong, ladies.


----------



## starsandbucks

Ugh, that was quite bad. I went to film school (sorry, I hate typing those words but they will be relevant to the rest of this sentence I promise!) and Kylie's video reminds me of a final student project, which admittedly, would be well received. So, basically I think this video is at the level of good undergrad film school after you've taken the intro classes. Sorry to the director for saying that because I have no doubt he was probably taking a lot of direction from King Kylie and Tyga.


----------



## starsandbucks

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> A friend of mine caved a bought one of her lip kits and she had nothing nice to say about it. She said the formula was horrible and flaked right off her lips after less than 2 hrs of wear.


I've heard that her lip kits are nothing more than rebranded ColourPop colors. And if they're not...well, you can can find EXACT ColourPop dupes which seems pretty fishy to me!


----------



## myown

White Orchid said:


> I'm torn, lol.  I wanna watch but....





White Orchid said:


> Here, hold my hand.
> 
> We.Must.Resist.


taken from the sun and elle online


----------



## Jikena

White Orchid said:


> I'm torn, lol.  I wanna watch but....





Oryx816 said:


> Same here.  I'm curious but I don't want to waste a click on them.



To help you not click on that sh*t  :

- Kylie drives to a sh*tty motel in a desert, wearing sl*tty clothes, she puts lipstick on, then waits in the car while annoyingly chewing a gum ; the idea being "look how badass I am, chewing my gum in my cool car"
- We see the inside of a motel room, with guys dealing something, they're making a deal with a girl wearing heavy makeup ; while making the deal, the girl puts lipstick on, even though she already has what looks like 5 layers of lipsticks on her overlined mouth
- Girls come in and hit the guys a$$es like badasssses  "amateurs", one of them says, as we see a guy getting drown in a fish tank for a little while (a bit too long if you ask me)
- Meanwhile, Kylie is waiting in her car with her b*tch face on - probably the face she makes as people in real life serve her (-> cause in the video the girls get the job done but she's just waiting in her car). She gets out of the car to get something out of the trunk. At this point, you're thinking she's gonna get something interesting, like a gun. Nop. She gets a huge fur coat and puts it on (even though we're in the desert - follow me) and gets back in the car
- The three girls get out of the motel room. There's a shot on each of them with the words (not sure but I don't want to see the video again) "LIKE" "LITERALLY" "LOOKING SO CUTE" (rolling my eyes so hard at this point - I actually thought they would make a close up of the girls' lips with the lipstick's name but nop). They get in the car, Kylie drives away and you can see the car plate "KINGKYLIE"
- They're driving away super happy with what they've just done
- But apparently they got caught ! OH ! So you get a shot of them in front of a police thing (don't know what these are called) and they ARE. NOT. IMPRESSSED.


----------



## myown

Jikena said:


> To help you not click on that sh*t  :
> 
> - Kylie drives to a sh*tty motel in a desert, wearing sl*tty clothes, she puts lipstick on, then waits in the car while annoyingly chewing a gum ; the idea being "look how badass I am, chewing my gum in my cool car"
> - We see the inside of a motel room, with guys dealing something, they're making a deal with a girl wearing heavy makeup ; while making the deal, the girl puts lipstick on, even though she already has what looks like 5 layers of lipsticks on her overlined mouth
> - Girls come in and hit the guys a$$es like badasssses  "amateurs", one of them says, as we see a guy getting drown in a fish tank for a little while (a bit too long if you ask me)
> - Meanwhile, Kylie is waiting in her car with her b*tch face on - probably the face she makes as people in real life serve her (-> cause in the video the girls get the job done but she's just waiting in her car). She gets out of the car to get something out of the trunk. At this point, you're thinking she's gonna get something interesting, like a gun. Nop. She gets a huge fur coat and puts it on (even though we're in the desert - follow me) and gets back in the car
> - The three girls get out of the motel room. There's a shot on each of them with the words (not sure but I don't want to see the video again) "LIKE" "LITERALLY" "LOOKING SO CUTE" (rolling my eyes so hard at this point - I actually thought they would make a close up of the girls' lips with the lipstick's name but nop). They get in the car, Kylie drives away and you can see the car plate "KINGKYLIE"
> - They're driving away super happy with what they've just done
> - But apparently they got caught ! OH ! So you get a shot of them in front of a police thing (don't know what these are called) and they ARE. NOT. IMPRESSSED.



you forgot, while they drive away, they throw bank notes in the dessert


----------



## Oryx816

Jikena said:


> To help you not click on that sh*t  :
> 
> - Kylie drives to a sh*tty motel in a desert, wearing sl*tty clothes, she puts lipstick on, then waits in the car while annoyingly chewing a gum ; the idea being "look how badass I am, chewing my gum in my cool car"
> - We see the inside of a motel room, with guys dealing something, they're making a deal with a girl wearing heavy makeup ; while making the deal, the girl puts lipstick on, even though she already has what looks like 5 layers of lipsticks on her overlined mouth
> - Girls come in and hit the guys a$$es like badasssses  "amateurs", one of them says, as we see a guy getting drown in a fish tank for a little while (a bit too long if you ask me)
> - Meanwhile, Kylie is waiting in her car with her b*tch face on - probably the face she makes as people in real life serve her (-> cause in the video the girls get the job done but she's just waiting in her car). She gets out of the car to get something out of the trunk. At this point, you're thinking she's gonna get something interesting, like a gun. Nop. She gets a huge fur coat and puts it on (even though we're in the desert - follow me) and gets back in the car
> - The three girls get out of the motel room. There's a shot on each of them with the words (not sure but I don't want to see the video again) "LIKE" "LITERALLY" "LOOKING SO CUTE" (rolling my eyes so hard at this point - I actually thought they would make a close up of the girls' lips with the lipstick's name but nop). They get in the car, Kylie drives away and you can see the car plate "KINGKYLIE"
> - They're driving away super happy with what they've just done
> - But apparently they got caught ! OH ! So you get a shot of them in front of a police thing (don't know what these are called) and they ARE. NOT. IMPRESSSED.







myown said:


> you forgot, while they drive away, they throw bank notes in the dessert




Thank you myown and Jikena for the pics and detailed synopsis!  What this all has to do with lipstick or why that would entice anyone to buy lipstick I do not know.  I am so glad I didn't click!  Thank you ladies! :urock:


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Eww, she just showed to world once again how cheap she is. 

*Kartrashians, eww.*


----------



## White Orchid

Everything Oryx said - much appreciated ladies!  

You saved us both a click, lol.



Oryx816 said:


> Thank you myown and Jikena for the pics and detailed synopsis!  What this all has to do with lipstick or why that would entice anyone to buy lipstick I do not know.  I am so glad I didn't click!  Thank you ladies! :urock:


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Ugh I really hate myself for watching this not once, but twice, it's like a train wreck, you know you shouldn't look but can't help it. My biggest pet peeve is when people chew with their mouth open, I just cringed throughout that scene where she is sitting back in her car looking all smug chewing gum with her mouth open  

And I have no idea what on earth this video has to do with lip gloss.


----------



## sabrunka

Sooo I got the order of her Ginny heels and they are true to size and sexy, but they aren't even real leather.  $200 for a pair of fabric shoes? Umm nah I ain't into that, and they are advertised as suede (well, that's what I saw on a few websites).  Also when you tie them up to be fitted to your ankle, they cut into your skin as you walk and they aren't super comfortable.  Plus the soles are hard plastic.  I returned them.


----------



## CeeJay

Jikena said:


> To help you not click on that sh*t  :
> 
> - Kylie drives to a sh*tty motel in a desert, wearing sl*tty clothes, she puts lipstick on, then waits in the car while annoyingly chewing a gum ; the idea being "look how badass I am, chewing my gum in my cool car"
> - We see the inside of a motel room, with guys dealing something, they're making a deal with a girl wearing heavy makeup ; while making the deal, the girl puts lipstick on, even though she already has what looks like 5 layers of lipsticks on her overlined mouth
> - Girls come in and hit the guys a$$es like badasssses  "amateurs", one of them says, as we see a guy getting drown in a fish tank for a little while (a bit too long if you ask me)
> - Meanwhile, Kylie is waiting in her car with her b*tch face on - probably the face she makes as people in real life serve her (-> cause in the video the girls get the job done but she's just waiting in her car). She gets out of the car to get something out of the trunk. At this point, you're thinking she's gonna get something interesting, like a gun. Nop. She gets a huge fur coat and puts it on (even though we're in the desert - follow me) and gets back in the car
> - The three girls get out of the motel room. There's a shot on each of them with the words (not sure but I don't want to see the video again) "LIKE" "LITERALLY" "LOOKING SO CUTE" (rolling my eyes so hard at this point - I actually thought they would make a close up of the girls' lips with the lipstick's name but nop). They get in the car, Kylie drives away and you can see the car plate "KINGKYLIE"
> - They're driving away super happy with what they've just done
> - But apparently they got caught ! OH ! So you get a shot of them in front of a police thing (don't know what these are called) and they ARE. NOT. IMPRESSSED.



This is pathetic .. especially when there are young and impressionable "fans" (sic) that look up to these two.  At least Kendall is modeling, but Kylie is just trash.  Just look at this article in the Daily Mail where she tells a young fan "don't touch me" .. and in another instance, another fan starts crying after taking a picture with Kendall (who was at least nice to them).  

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ie-Jenner-blows-tween-fans-heads-Craig-s.html

If this is what these young girls ascribe to, then it's just REALLY sad IMO ..


----------



## knasarae

I have no desire to watch the video... but based on the screen shots, looks like a bootleg version of Bey & Jay's On The Run trailer.  But I guess no Tyga? lol


----------



## labelwhore04

I don't know how to embed the video on here but TMZ has a clip of Kylie snapping on some fans. She tells them "Don't touch me." People can say what they want about Kim and the older sisters but they would never act like this. Kendall and Kylie are really turning into divas with terrible attitudes.

http://www.tmz.com/2016/04/01/kylie-jenner-disses-young-fans/


----------



## guccimamma

sabrunka said:


> Sooo I got the order of her Ginny heels and they are true to size and sexy, but they aren't even real leather.  $200 for a pair of fabric shoes? Umm nah I ain't into that, and they are advertised as suede (well, that's what I saw on a few websites).  Also when you tie them up to be fitted to your ankle, they cut into your skin as you walk and they aren't super comfortable.  Plus the soles are hard plastic.  I returned them.



so the shoes are fake and cheap, yet expensive at the same time.

sums them all up.


----------



## clevercat

guccimamma said:


> so the shoes are fake and cheap, yet expensive at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> sums them all up.




*snort* The whole Kardashisn family, summed  up in one sentence. High five, guccimama!


----------



## Jikena

labelwhore04 said:


> I don't know how to embed the video on here but TMZ has a clip of Kylie snapping on some fans. She tells them "Don't touch me." People can say what they want about Kim and the older sisters but they would never act like this. Kendall and Kylie are really turning into divas with terrible attitudes.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/04/01/kylie-jenner-disses-young-fans/



Well, the girls seemed quite annoying and I can understand not wanting to be touched by strangers, even if they are fans. Don't really shock me


----------



## saira1214

Although Kylie actions are less than gracious, I'm more embarrassed by these little girls going crazy over these two. Really?


----------



## labelwhore04

Jikena said:


> Well, the girls seemed quite annoying and I can understand not wanting to be touched by strangers, even if they are fans. Don't really shock me



I don't blame her for being annoyed either and having her space invaded but the girls were like 12 years old and she was being rude. She could be a little more gracious to people who support her and make her money, especially when they're just kids.


----------



## guccimamma

saira1214 said:


> Although Kylie actions are less than gracious, I'm more embarrassed by these little girls going crazy over these two. Really?



i wouldn't let my daughter anywhere near them. this is the world we live in.


----------



## Jikena

saira1214 said:


> Although Kylie actions are less than gracious, I'm more embarrassed by these little girls going crazy over these two. Really?



I know right. These girls need to find better role models...


----------



## CeeJay

Jikena said:


> I know right. These girls need to find better role models...



AMEN TO THAT .. 100%!!!!!


----------



## mrsinsyder

labelwhore04 said:


> I don't know how to embed the video on here but TMZ has a clip of Kylie snapping on some fans. She tells them "Don't touch me." People can say what they want about Kim and the older sisters but they would never act like this. Kendall and Kylie are really turning into divas with terrible attitudes.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/04/01/kylie-jenner-disses-young-fans/


I think Kylie is the anti-Christ but with the way that girl grabbed her, Kylie was too nice IMO


----------



## bisousx

Meh, I'd tell them not to touch me too.


----------



## White Orchid

Jikena said:


> I know right. These girls need to find better role models...



These girls are just being stupid 12 year olds.  I assign blame solely on their Mothers.  I was not allowed out without my Mother at that age.  She protected me like a lioness protects her cub.  Maybe because I was an only child and she was a single Mother, I don't know.  But yeah, I wasn't allowed to go anywhere without her.  Like, anywhere lol!


----------



## Prufrock613

I will never "unsee" that crock pot of shame. It is a real downer.  
Let's glorify the drug trade!  Let's glorify violence!

It wasn't edgy, it wasn't creative.  It was juvenile, at best.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

^ Maybe I missed something but where are those girls' parents, are they hanging around nightclubs at night on their own hoping to catch a glimpse of the Kylie and Kendull? It is seriously disturbing to see young girls idolising these sisters that much, on Daily Fail there is a picture of one of them begging Kendull for a photo, it's actually really sad. I've never seen their fans in action before smh.


----------



## pixiejenna

On one hand I wouldn't want random people I don't know grabbing me. But on the other hand I'm not a product of PMK and didn't grow up in front of the camera. If you don't want the attention go out without calling the paps. If you're playing the game accept that this is a part of the territory and stf up. Count me in the group of people saddened by the fact that little girls look up to anyone in that klan, truly a sad state of affairs. Also what 12 year old carries LV?!? She must come from money. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Kusum_parjapat

Kendall Jenner secretly dating Jordan Clarkson for months.


----------



## myown

labelwhore04 said:


> I don't know how to embed the video on here but TMZ has a clip of Kylie snapping on some fans. She tells them "Don't touch me." People can say what they want about Kim and the older sisters but they would never act like this. Kendall and Kylie are really turning into divas with terrible attitudes.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/04/01/kylie-jenner-disses-young-fans/



i don´t like to get touched too.


----------



## berrydiva

bisousx said:


> Meh, I'd tell them not to touch me too.




Same here. Some people think it's okay to touch you without your permission. Don't get me started on people thinking it's okay to touch your hair. Weirdos.


----------



## Staci_W

Have to say I'm on Kylie's side here. She wasn't rude. She was firm though. And right. I don't care who you are, no one has the right to touch you without your permission.


----------



## pukasonqo

Staci_W said:


> Have to say I'm on Kylie's side here. She wasn't rude. She was firm though. And right. I don't care who you are, no one has the right to touch you without your permission.




i agree, it would be considered assault here in oz


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Kylie was rude & If she has such a problem with these fans constantly trying to get her attention etc..etc..then maybe she shouldn't go to places that are pap filled, she can do a low key place. Also who was in the background yelling to relax and swearing? Those girls mom should be ashamed as well lol


----------



## Ajx

This is especially funny to any horse or farm people:

Who wore it better?
Hay net vs. Kylie Jenner


----------



## Lounorada

Ajx said:


> This is especially funny to any horse or farm people:
> 
> Who wore it better?
> Hay net vs. Kylie Jenner
> 
> View attachment 3318688


----------



## pukasonqo

Ajx said:


> This is especially funny to any horse or farm people:
> 
> Who wore it better?
> Hay net vs. Kylie Jenner
> 
> View attachment 3318688




hay net, it really accessorised it quite well plus the green and blue together...


----------



## madamefifi

Hay net, definitely! And it's so much more useful, as well.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ajx said:


> This is especially funny to any horse or farm people:
> 
> Who wore it better?
> Hay net vs. Kylie Jenner
> 
> View attachment 3318688




[emoji23] What's the point of that skirt? She might as well just go without one.


----------



## Stephanie***

Jikena said:


> Well, the girls seemed quite annoying and I can understand not wanting to be touched by strangers, even if they are fans. Don't really shock me


 
I wouldn't want to be touched by strangers too. Even if they are 12-year-old kids. Their behavior was very pushy. I wasn't acting like that when I was 12 years old. Also fans should know their limits.


IMO!


----------



## myown

berrydiva said:


> Same here. Some people think it's okay to touch you without your permission. Don't get me started on people thinking it's okay to touch your hair. Weirdos.



or babies, purses or coats


----------



## Sasha2012

Her endless pins have won her campaigns for Victoria's Secret, Fendi and Givenchy.

And Kendall Jenner showcased those supermodel stems to perfection in caged thigh-high boots and a racy side-split skirt as she headed to exclusive West Hollywood eatery The Nice Guy.

The 20-year-old looked statuesque in the sexy yet casual ensemble as she joined her younger sister Kylie, 18, on Saturday night.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...gh-boots-heads-Nice-Guy-LA.html#ixzz44naVEjDQ


----------



## V0N1B2

Sasha2012 said:


> Her *endless pins* pins have won her campaigns for Victoria's Secret, Fendi and Givenchy.
> 
> And Kendall Jenner showcased those supermodel stems to perfection in caged thigh-high boots and a racy side-split skirt as she headed to exclusive West Hollywood eatery The Nice Guy.


If "endless pins" is British slang for 'family connections', then yes, yes DailyMail, quite right good ol chaps!  Pip pip tally ho!


----------



## mkr

I thought "pins" was slang for legs.


----------



## Barbora

Is it true that Kylie is pregnant?


----------



## Lounorada

V0N1B2 said:


> If "endless pins" is British slang for 'family connections', then yes, yes DailyMail, quite right good ol chaps!  Pip pip tally ho!


----------



## pukasonqo

kendall has no style outside the catwalk


----------



## caitlin1214

V0N1B2 said:


> If "endless pins" is British slang for 'family connections', then yes, yes DailyMail, quite right good ol chaps!  Pip pip tally ho!



Could it mean 'pinheads'? Because that could be correct, too!


----------



## clevercat

V0N1B2 said:


> If "endless pins" is British slang for 'family connections', then yes, yes DailyMail, quite right good ol chaps!  Pip pip tally ho!




It means long legs. &#128578;


----------



## V0N1B2

I know what it means - I was being facetious. 
Second time this week my joke has fallen flat. I'll have to speak to my writers about this. Bunch of clowns.


----------



## Oryx816

V0N1B2 said:


> I know what it means - I was being facetious.
> Second time this week my joke has fallen flat. I'll have to speak to my writers about this. Bunch of clowns.




Tough crowd!  The joke was solid!


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

V0N1B2 said:


> I know what it means - I was being facetious.
> Second time this week my joke has fallen flat. I'll have to speak to my writers about this. Bunch of clowns.



No, it hasn't - it's actually really funny


----------



## clevercat

V0N1B2 said:


> I know what it means - I was being facetious.
> Second time this week my joke has fallen flat. I'll have to speak to my writers about this. Bunch of clowns.




Lol sorry, it was the 'pip pip' bit that threw me [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## SpeedyJC

V0N1B2 said:


> I know what it means - I was being facetious.
> Second time this week my joke has fallen flat. I'll have to speak to my writers about this. Bunch of clowns.


----------



## Lounorada

Halloween has come early this year... :ninja:


instagram


----------



## minababe

Jayne1 said:


> Here is her video for her lipsticks. But don't watch and give her more clicks.  I watched for you and it was badly produced, badly acted, silly and stupidly violent.




woh this is so strange .. looks like lipglosses for whores ! what the hell is the message hahahaha


----------



## labelwhore04

^That's honestly terrifying


----------



## qudz104

It's terrifying and weirdly, Kylie kinda looks like  chynna (or vice verse?)


----------



## Jayne1

V0N1B2 said:


> I know what it means - I was being facetious.
> Second time this week my joke has fallen flat. I'll have to speak to my writers about this. Bunch of clowns.



 it was a great quip!


----------



## chowlover2

Lounorada said:


> Halloween has come early this year... :ninja:
> 
> 
> instagram




She looks like a cartoon! 

Guess she's advertising her wares...


----------



## wilding

Lounorada said:


> Halloween has come early this year... :ninja:
> 
> 
> instagram




Lazy town called, they want their wig back


----------



## Oryx816

wilding said:


> Lazy town called, they want their wig back




Hahaha!    this, exactly.


----------



## forever.elise

Lounorada said:


> Halloween has come early this year... :ninja:
> 
> 
> instagram




The headline is "Youth"? She looks like a grandma with that colored wig. I take that back, she actually looks frightening...


----------



## beekmanhill

V0N1B2 said:


> I know what it means - I was being facetious.
> Second time this week my joke has fallen flat. I'll have to speak to my writers about this. Bunch of clowns.



It was funny.


----------



## shaurin

Lounorada said:


> Halloween has come early this year... :ninja:
> 
> 
> instagram



As one of my 2 year old's would say.....ewwww gross.


----------



## sabrunka

Can someone please help me ID this hat?  I really like it... Although I'm guessing it's more than I can afford lol.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's known for her killer sense of style.

And Kendall Jenner didn't disappoint as she hit the red carpet at the 2016 MTV Movie Awards on Saturday night.

The 20-year-old supermodel donned a revealing lace-up frock with thigh high stilettos at the Los Angeles star-studded ceremony.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...stilettos-MTV-Movie-Awards.html#ixzz45SLvHTIg


----------



## pukasonqo

terrible dress, this kid has no sense of style outside the catwalk...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Love this look. Hair and makeup leave something to be desired though. Did she get more work done? She looks very plastic faced here.


----------



## berrydiva

She doesn't have the legs for those shoes.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> She doesn't have the legs for those shoes.


This. 

Rihanna wore them better, but that's not difficult when Rih _always_ wears the clothes, they don't wear her, unlike Kendull.


----------



## Lounorada

Kendull looks so damn thirsty for attention any time she's at any of the MTV awards shows.
Girl, just sit down.

Gigi needs to fire her hairstylist.


----------



## AEGIS

What is Gigi doing?Like what is this look? I am horrified and intrigued by how  ugly it is


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like Gigi's outfit. She doesn't have the face for bangs.


----------



## Jikena

What is this outfit, is she going for the pirate style ? Those shoes  And I can't with people who think swimsuits are dresses...


----------



## dangerouscurves

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I like Gigi's outfit. She doesn't have the face for bangs.




No she doesn't, she has a rounded face. Bangs make her face look chubbier.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's usually seen dressed to the nines and with a full face of make-up, but Kylie Jenner went for a more pared back look for the Marie Claire Fresh Faces Issue.

The 18-year-old graces one of five covers for the magazine, along with Hailey Baldwin, Zendaya Coleman, Ellie Goulding and Gugu Mbatha-Raw.

As well as posing for the publication, Kylie talked about her father Caitlyn's gender transition last year.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-young-stars-Marie-Claire.html#ixzz45Yh0VG00


----------



## BPC

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Love this look. Hair and makeup leave something to be desired though. Did she get more work done? She looks very plastic faced here.



I was thinking all of this too. Love the look, hair and m/u is bleh, and something's different about her face. 



AEGIS said:


> What is Gigi doing?Like what is this look? I am horrified and intrigued by how  ugly it is



haha.. same. that look she's giving.. what is it??


----------



## bisousx

I'm here for Kylie and all her surgeries, ok, but calling her a fresh face is just stupid. This is why I stopped reading magazines and taking media seriously ages ago.


----------



## ManilaMama

Her young look (rosy cheeks and smile) paired with the side boob makes me very uncomfortable. 

I hope to raise my daughter to be far more modest..


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks good. Her procedures don't look bad without the clown makeup unless that cover has been seriously photoshopped, which I can't even tell because her face looks different every day.


----------



## Oruka

She looks like Kendall on the cover. Sometimes her surgeries appears to be more because of her excessive makeup.


----------



## berrydiva

She looks good and actually looks closer to her age rather than a 35 yo.


----------



## sdkitty

apparently (from what I heard on some TV entertainment show) Kylie told some magazine "I wear wigs, now everyone wears wigs"
Really?  The ego.


----------



## knasarae

Yea she said she started wigs and now everyone is wearing them.  She said she does whatever she wants and people follow it.


----------



## berrydiva

They're their own best hype machine. So she started the wig trend? She was actually quite 2000 and late to the wig trend actually.


----------



## Lounorada

Showing their narcissism again. They always seem to think that once they start wearing something (on repeat, until it's worn to death) that they were the ones who first discovered whatever that thing is and brought it to life... same thing with the braids they've been wearing lately. 
All these things have been around for a very long time, but not in Kardashian/Jenner-land where they truly believe every new 'trend' is invented by them


----------



## pukasonqo

berrydiva said:


> They're their own best hype machine. So she started the wig trend? She was actually quite 2000 and late to the wig trend actually.




ancient egyptians and the romans wore wigs, she is 2000 years too late to claim to have started a trend


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Kendall's knees tho, they are showing some serious wear and tear


----------



## V0N1B2

AEGIS said:


> What is Gigi doing?Like what is this look? I am horrified and intrigued by how  ugly it is





BPC said:


> ...
> haha.. same. that look she's giving.. what is it??


Posing.  That's all any of that crew do - just pose.  Spend time prepping the photos, selfies, whatever. Stand just so, cross the legs in front, jut out the hip, hand placed in just the right spot. Shoulders back, chin down, eyes up. Mouth held just the right way...
Everything is a calculated pose. You'll never see any of these instgramous types in a candid shot, nothing genuine about any of them. Gigi, Kendall, that Smith offspring, Khloe, the list goes on and on. 

You don't even see groups of real actual non celebrity girls/women out for dinner that aren't posing for their Instagram or Facebook selfies. You used to all take a picture together or get your server to take your picture, and say "cheese", smile for the camera and there was your picture. Now it's all squishing into the frame, phone held up high to get the best angle, do your best duck face, and click.  I get that we all like to take a flattering picture, but c'mon girl, you're 37 years old, with two kids - Eileen Ford ain't coming for you.

Dang, these girls' parents paid a fortune for their ortho and they never show their $&@#%^¥ teeth!


----------



## Jayne1

V0N1B2 said:


> Posing.  That's all any of that crew do - just pose.  Spend time prepping the photos, selfies, whatever. Stand just so, cross the legs in front, jut out the hip, hand placed in just the right spot. Shoulders back, chin down, eyes up. Mouth held just the right way...
> Everything is a calculated pose. You'll never see any of these instgramous types in a candid shot, nothing genuine about any of them. Gigi, Kendall, that Smith offspring, Khloe, the list goes on and on.
> 
> You don't even see groups of real actual non celebrity girls/women out for dinner that aren't posing for their Instagram or Facebook selfies. You used to all take a picture together or get your server to take your picture, and say "cheese", smile for the camera and there was your picture. Now it's all squishing into the frame, phone held up high to get the best angle, do your best duck face, and click.  I get that we all like to take a flattering picture, but c'mon girl, you're 37 years old, with two kids - Eileen Ford ain't coming for you.
> 
> Dang, these girls' parents paid a fortune for their ortho and they never show their $&@#%^¥ teeth!



I agree with you about everything, including the expensive ortho that gets covered with blindingly white veneers and they still aren't smiling.

Those poses are so tiresome and yes, all the Insta girls do it cross the leg, hand on hip, open mouth carpet poser. Done and done.  Enough already.


----------



## mkr

She looks better on that cover than she has in a long time.  The lips especially.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Glitterandstuds said:


> Kendall's knees tho, they are showing some serious wear and tear



Lol the shade


----------



## Lounorada

Glitterandstuds said:


> Kendall's knees tho, they are showing some serious wear and tear


Girl...


----------



## SpeedyJC

Sasha2012 said:


> She's usually seen dressed to the nines and with a full face of make-up, but Kylie Jenner went for a more pared back look for the Marie Claire Fresh Faces Issue.
> 
> The 18-year-old graces one of five covers for the magazine, along with Hailey Baldwin, Zendaya Coleman, Ellie Goulding and Gugu Mbatha-Raw.
> 
> As well as posing for the publication, Kylie talked about her father Caitlyn's gender transition last year.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-young-stars-Marie-Claire.html#ixzz45Yh0VG00


 

I think Marie Claire made a typo on that cover. I am pretty sure they meant Filler Face 2016.


----------



## Lounorada

SpeedyJC said:


> I think Marie Claire made a typo on that cover. I am pretty sure they meant Filler Face 2016.


----------



## WishList986

Glitterandstuds said:


> Kendall's knees tho, they are showing some serious wear and tear



A true Kardashian sister


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Fresh faced my foot. She still looks a strong 35+ to me, nothing fresh about it. All these knifed up, botoxed out chicks have the same jigsaw faces  It's such a shame what these young girls are doing to themselves.


----------



## dangerouscurves

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Fresh faced my foot. She still looks a strong 35+ to me, nothing fresh about it. All these knifed up, botoxed out chicks have the same jigsaw faces  It's such a shame what these young girls are doing to themselves.




Jigsaw face, you nailed it. It's so true!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall Jenner showcased her 5ft10 model figure in a white lacy maxi-dress at the Coachella Valley Music and Arts Festival in Indio on Friday.

The 20-year-old reality starlet - who relies on stylist Monica Rose - accessorised her eyelet frock with circle shades, brown gladiator sandals, and an ornate necklace.

The Society Management model rocked the same raver-bun hairstyle César DeLeön Ramirêz gave her half-sister Khloé Kardashian on the March 30 episode of FYI's Kocktails With Khloé.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-hairstyle-party-Coachella.html#ixzz461pmwOj7


----------



## berrydiva

I will never understand the whole "I have to change who I am and apply the same drone look to attend Coachella" fashions.


----------



## mcb100

^I know, right? I understand girls wanting to be festive but suddenly when the Coachella time of year rolls around, all the girls who attend the festival decide that they have to wear fringe and look Indie. It's not a big deal at all, but at the same time it's kind of like, just dress for yourself, dress to be who you are instead of deciding like "this is the way that we must look when we attend Coachella every year." LOL


----------



## ManilaMama

Coachella seems to be a 70s costume party for celebs now


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Yeah I think of it as like a theme party that everyone gets dressed up for.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Meh, Coachella attire is fun.  The whole boho/hippie style of dress fits the theme and the vibe and most of the time they look cute. 



Sasha2012 said:


> Kendall Jenner showcased her 5ft10 model figure in a white lacy maxi-dress at the Coachella Valley Music and Arts Festival in Indio on Friday.
> 
> The 20-year-old reality starlet - who relies on stylist Monica Rose - accessorised her eyelet frock with circle shades, brown gladiator sandals, and an ornate necklace.
> 
> The Society Management model rocked the same raver-bun hairstyle César DeLeön Ramirêz gave her half-sister Khloé Kardashian on the March 30 episode of FYI's Kocktails With Khloé.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-hairstyle-party-Coachella.html#ixzz461pmwOj7



Cute dress.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Coachella attire and attendance is business. Big business. It ceased being only for music a while ago.

So many of those who attend now are B, C & D "celebs" getting paid for attending, wearing, eating and drinking sponsors items.

The wannabee Woodstock babies are pathetic. The person who looked the best so far is Zoe Kravitz - in jeans, tee and boots.


----------



## arnott

ManilaMama said:


> Coachella seems to be a 70s costume party for celebs now


----------



## White Orchid

I have a lace bedspread from the 70s that looks almost identical to her dress.


----------



## Lounorada

ManilaMama said:


> Coachella seems to be a 70s costume party for celebs now


----------



## Lounorada

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Coachella attire and attendance is business. Big business. It ceased being only for music a while ago.
> 
> So many of those who attend now are B, C & D "celebs" getting paid for attending, wearing, eating and drinking sponsors items.
> 
> The wannabee Woodstock babies are pathetic. The person who looked the best so far is Zoe Kravitz - in jeans, tee and boots.



All of this  
Agree about Zoe K, she looked comfortable and most importantly, she looked like her usual self.


----------



## Lounorada

Why is she hanging out with a 14 yr old at Coachella (Cindy Crawfords daughter), were all her other rent-a-friends busy?


----------



## chowlover2

Free publicity I think. Nothing more.


----------



## Jayne1

Kylie's lip products are junk.  Apparently.

I posted many pages back how the Ks are being sued for not promoting their makeup line, which Khloe said is garbage. 

The Ks never work with the best, do they.


----------



## arnott

Jayne1 said:


> Kylie's lip products are junk.  Apparently.
> 
> I posted many pages back how the Ks are being sued for not promoting their makeup line, which Khloe said is garbage.
> 
> The Ks never work with the best, do they.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> *Kylie's lip products are junk.  Apparently.
> *
> I posted many pages back how the Ks are being sued for not promoting their makeup line, which Khloe said is garbage.
> 
> The Ks never work with the best, do they.





everything that they do is.   no surprise at all!


----------



## kirsten




----------



## berrydiva

The reviews on her lip kits have mostly been positive from what I've seen. Although people admit they are just knockoffs of colourpop.


----------



## pinkfeet

berrydiva said:


> The reviews on her lip kits have mostly been positive from what I've seen. Although people admit they are just knockoffs of colourpop.



Thats what I thought they were - Colourpop just relabeled. She doesnt have enough $ for her own factory/company. Its a big investment and even major brands share factories. 

But I thought colourpop was pretty decent...


----------



## berrydiva

pinkfeet said:


> Thats what I thought they were - Colourpop just relabeled. She doesnt have enough $ for her own factory/company. Its a big investment and even major brands share factories.
> 
> But I thought colourpop was pretty decent...



Colourpop is pretty decent. I have a few lippies and they're great.


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> Kendall Jenner showcased her 5ft10 model figure in a white lacy maxi-dress at the Coachella Valley Music and Arts Festival in Indio on Friday.
> 
> The 20-year-old reality starlet - who relies on stylist Monica Rose - accessorised her eyelet frock with circle shades, brown gladiator sandals, and an ornate necklace.
> 
> The Society Management model rocked the same raver-bun hairstyle César DeLeön Ramirêz gave her half-sister Khloé Kardashian on the March 30 episode of FYI's Kocktails With Khloé.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-hairstyle-party-Coachella.html#ixzz461pmwOj7


she looks like Miley Cyrus in the first pic


----------



## Lejic

berrydiva said:


> I will never understand the whole "I have to change who I am and apply the same drone look to attend Coachella" fashions.




Although I wouldn't do it for coachella per se, I kind of get it. It's such a "themed party" kind of vibe. Almost like wearing a gown to a black tie wedding; sure it's not my style every day but it's what the event coordinator had in mind so I don't mind wearing one.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lejic said:


> Although I wouldn't do it for coachella per se, I kind of get it. It's such a "themed party" kind of vibe. Almost like wearing a gown to a black tie wedding; sure it's not my style every day but it's what the event coordinator had in mind so I don't mind wearing one.




I agree


----------



## berrydiva

Lejic said:


> Although I wouldn't do it for coachella per se, I kind of get it. It's such a "themed party" kind of vibe. Almost like wearing a gown to a black tie wedding; sure it's not my style every day but it's what the event coordinator had in mind so I don't mind wearing one.



Guess I mean it more in the way of not staying true to you. Even if you're wearing a gown to a black tie event, it would be more to your style. I think someone can rock any style while retaining their personality and reflecting it in that aesthetic.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Maybe it's because I like the boho/hippie style or see it so often in my neck of the woods, I think it looks cute.

I do think it is part of the fun to dress to 'theme', which I agree, happens at Coachella.  Vendors are selling themed paraphernalia, etc. To me it's no different than a ren faire, or lucidity, etc. 

Do any of them really have a 'personal style' anyway?


----------



## Jayne1

I always look in the background when these celebs post their selfies and the majority of the people in the background are dressed normally, not in theme (costume).


----------



## Jayne1

Cindy Crawford's daughter, who is still only 14, wants the spotlight as much as the Ks.  She hired Monica Rose and voilà, looks just like the Ks!


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> Cindy Crawford's daughter, who is still only 14, wants the spotlight as much as the Ks.  She hired Monica Rose and voilà, looks just like the Ks!



Honestly, she looks like many girls I see in SoCal and the East Village/LES (sections of NYC) who stepped out of H&M. This street boho look isn't something the Kardashian chicks created, they got a stylist so they can pull off a popular trendy look.


----------



## Lounorada

These celebs have more money than sense, I mean, who needs a stylist to put together an outfit of denim shorts, a shirt, boots and a skinny scarf.


----------



## saira1214

Lounorada said:


> These celebs have more money than sense, I mean, who needs a stylist to put together an outfit of denim shorts, a shirt, boots and a skinny scarf.




I was just thinking this! This stylist does nothing special. Heck, I'll try my hand at styling if that's all it takes!


----------



## White Orchid

Jayne1 said:


> Cindy Crawford's daughter, who is still only 14, wants the spotlight as much as the Ks.  She hired Monica Rose and voilà, looks just like the Ks!


Only cos Cindy's botched her brow lift and left with a disfigured right eye.  She has no choice *but* to pimp out her Daughter (and thus, hopefully live vicariously through her).  Sucks to be a faded supermodel eh...


----------



## Jikena

Lounorada said:


> These celebs have more money than sense, I mean, who needs a stylist to put together an outfit of denim shorts, a shirt, boots and a skinny scarf.



Exactly what I thought when seeing the pictures. Who needs a stylist for that simple outfit ?


Also, this girl looks 20 and not 14 and I think it's sad how little girls become "women" (in their looks) so early nowadays. I wouldn't let my 14-yo wear that outfit, but I'm probably just too modest.


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> These celebs have more money than sense, I mean, who needs a stylist to put together an outfit of denim shorts, a shirt, boots and a skinny scarf.



Exactly.  Go to the store and buy the smallest cutoff jumpsuit you can find. Add boots and sunnies. Done.


----------



## Jayne1

White Orchid said:


> Only cos Cindy's botched her brow lift and left with a disfigured right eye.  She has no choice *but* to pimp out her Daughter (and thus, hopefully live vicariously through her).  Sucks to be a faded supermodel eh...



I think she would be pushing her daughter, no matter what.

Let's see if she grows over 5'5" but what else will she do?  Go to university and become a doctor or lawyer?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Cindy's daughter is dressed like the average chick  But that's Monica's specialty; she's good at cute, regular schmegular looks the Kardashian/Jenner fans can easily replicate. She's very one note, all her clients are styled the same. 

She has on more clothes than most girls wear to festivals, tho. My festival go to is a crop top, booty shorts, boots or sneakers and maybe a headpiece if I'm feeling fancy with a jacket for cool nights. It's like 90 degrees at Coachella. Clothes? What are those?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Had to post lol


----------



## luvchnl

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3332698
> 
> 
> 
> Had to post lol



She doesn't even look like the same person now.  She used to look like a teenage white girl and then suddenly she looks like an old middle eastern woman.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

luvchnl said:


> She doesn't even look like the same person now.  She used to look like a teenage white girl and then suddenly she looks like an old middle eastern woman.



True, she looks like a normal kid in the before and a much older woman in the second, her face looks so harsh and mature.


----------



## pukasonqo

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3332698
> 
> 
> 
> Had to post lol




you know all of those changes in her face are due to only to puberty and kountouring, all natural no surgery at all!


----------



## White Orchid

Tbh, she looks better now.  Plastic-y yes, but her natural face, and I'm being kind here, was very, very ordinary.  Very.  I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Oryx816

White Orchid said:


> Tbh, she looks better now.  Plastic-y yes, but her natural face, and I'm being kind here, was very, very ordinary.  Very.  I'll leave it at that.




She went too far with the tweaking.  I agree she was a homely looking girl, but a nose job and a bit of filler on those lips would have sufficed.  There was no need to go full on trout mouth, and no need for fillers in other areas.  If she tones the lips down, she will look good.


----------



## White Orchid

Yeah, she definitely went overboard but I blame the women around her.  I doubt her Mother ever encouraged her to do anything, other than to look good and at any cost.  There's still a small part of me that feels for her.  There is not one positive role-model she can look up to.  Not one.



Oryx816 said:


> She went too far with the tweaking.  I agree she was a homely looking girl, but a nose job and a bit of filler on those lips would have sufficed.  There was no need to go full on trout mouth, and no need for fillers in other areas.  If she tones the lips down, she will look good.


----------



## myown

Jayne1 said:


> Cindy Crawford's daughter, who is still only 14, wants the spotlight as much as the Ks.  She hired Monica Rose and voilà, looks just like the Ks!



lol at the pants. those are more of a hip-warmer than a pant


----------



## myown

Jikena said:


> Exactly what I thought when seeing the pictures. Who needs a stylist for that simple outfit ?
> 
> 
> Also, this girl looks 20 and not 14 and I think it's sad how little girls become "women" (in their looks) so early nowadays. I wouldn't let my 14-yo wear that outfit, but I'm probably just too modest.



I just read that Elle Fanning turned 18 recently. She´s one girl, that looks like her age. She doesnt´look 10 years older or dresses 10 years older. She´s great!


----------



## bag-princess

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3332698
> 
> 
> 
> Had to post lol


----------



## Lounorada

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3332698
> 
> 
> Had to post lol


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> Tbh, she looks better now.  Plastic-y yes, but her natural face, and I'm being kind here, was very, very ordinary.  Very.  I'll leave it at that.




Given that she was only 15 in the before pic, we will never know what she would've looked like after completely going through puberty. She started messing with her face at 16 which is just sad.


----------



## Lounorada

Kendull at Coachella...
tumblr


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Hailey's face looks mighty strong in that pic  Yikes

Judge me but I like Kendall's look minus the hat. Festivals are a good excuse to get half naked or 'thirsty' looking because it's hot as hell. Hailey has a lot going on tho.


----------



## Lmac1284

The thing with plastic surgery the kardashisns don't understand is a little at a time over time. They do so much all at once that their is no room for a little maintenance. All of them will look like Jocelyn wildenstein by the time they are 50


----------



## littlerock

I can't with the coachella outfits. I know it's all in good fun, but it's ridiculous AF.


----------



## Jikena

Lounorada said:


> Kendull at Coachella...
> tumblr



My gud what the hulll  I don't even understand how it is acceptable for women to be wearing that. I mean, her boobs are on full display... And dat camel toe.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3332698
> 
> 
> 
> Had to post lol



Its like she was a contestant on that show "The Ugly Swan". She got an entire new face!
Pimp mama knew a homely looking Kylie wouldn't be as popular or sellable as plastic kardashisn Kylie so to the surgeons office she went!


----------



## bisousx

Weren't we all young and fun at one point in our lives? I enjoy looking at the coachella outfits.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love Kendall's top.


----------



## arnott

Lounorada said:


> Kendull at Coachella...
> tumblr



Even in that revealing top, she just can't do sexy.


----------



## vink

arnott said:


> Even in that revealing top, she just can't do sexy.




That think that's why she can wear it and go outside to the festival.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Is that before lips pic an exaggeration?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Kybrow, Kyliner and Kyshadow are coming


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Just dropping this right here


----------



## saira1214

Riiiight.


----------



## myown

i´m not really sure what the quote in the pic means. "when we´ve been best friends the whole time" normally i don´t know her, but she was the only one around so she was my best friend for 2 hours


----------



## ManilaMama

I'm actually more interested in her mirror outlet plates. I need to call my contractor tomorrow [emoji23]


----------



## Laila619

So desperate for attention.


----------



## GoGlam

LOL Kylie, no one believes hou


----------



## WishList986

I think I missed something, can someone tell me what the photo of her and that girl is all about? 
Thanks!


----------



## berrydiva

WishList986 said:


> I think I missed something, can someone tell me what the photo of her and that girl is all about?
> Thanks!



Girl then you behind on about 2 years worth of gossip.


----------



## saira1214

berrydiva said:


> Girl then you behind on about 2 years worth of gossip.




Lol


----------



## WishList986

berrydiva said:


> Girl then you behind on about 2 years worth of gossip.



LOL, oh god. I've got a lot of catching up to do panic:


----------



## Jikena

WishList986 said:


> I think I missed something, can someone tell me what the photo of her and that girl is all about?
> Thanks!



Chyna was a good friend of Kim's, Tyga was Chyna's boyfriend and they had a son together. Then Tyga left Chyna to be with Kylie, so Kim stopped talking to Chyna. Now, Chyna is dating Rob and Chyna and Kylie are apparently friends. 

Did I miss something ?


----------



## StyleEyes

Jikena said:


> Chyna was a good friend of Kim's, Tyga was Chyna's boyfriend and they had a son together. Then Tyga left Chyna to be with Kylie, so Kim stopped talking to Chyna. Now, Chyna is dating Rob and Chyna and Kylie are apparently friends.
> 
> Did I miss something ?




I think you got it all! Lol! [emoji122]


----------



## eggpudding

^And Blac and Rob are engaged now so they bout to become family.

LOL. That pic... Desperate thots desperate for any attention as usual


----------



## TC1

If they've been friends the whole time why did Rob's caption of the same pic on IG say "so glad to bring my girls together to make peace?".Urghhhh


----------



## WishList986

Jikena said:


> Chyna was a good friend of Kim's, Tyga was Chyna's boyfriend and they had a son together. Then Tyga left Chyna to be with Kylie, so Kim stopped talking to Chyna. Now, Chyna is dating Rob and Chyna and Kylie are apparently friends.
> 
> Did I miss something ?



Thank you love!! I didn't realize that that was Chyna!


----------



## myown

WishList986 said:


> Thank you love!! I didn't realize that that was Chyna!



same


----------



## Jikena

TC1 said:


> If they've been friends the whole time why did Rob's caption of the same pic on IG say "so glad to bring my girls together to make peace?".Urghhhh



They weren't friends


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Hmmm


----------



## White Orchid

Where does this Waterman guy feature in Kris' morally-bankrupt timeline?  Anyone?


----------



## pukasonqo

in that pic kendall looks a lot like kylie used to before she found plastic surgery, less plain than old kylie though...


----------



## Jayne1

That one never occurred to me. Todd as one of the baby daddies.


----------



## Happy Luppy

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3337995
> 
> 
> Hmmm


omg.. what's with Kris and their children's baby-daddies


----------



## pixiejenna

Meh not buying it I think both Kendall and Kylie are Bruces. Before the crazy PS both girls looked nearly alike until they became teens, as in you seriously couldn't tell them apart. Kylie is the spitting image of Bruce and Kendull is PMKs mini me with a slight Bruce in there and she definitely got his height/lean body type.


----------



## mkr

Has Kendall had work done?  I don't follow them to know, but she is naturally very pretty. Prettier than the rest of them.


----------



## bisousx

Todd can be my babydaddy. He still looked damn good in his appearance on the show a few years ago. Hayyyy...


----------



## qudz104

Eh, I think Kendall looks a lot like Bruce.


----------



## chowlover2

qudz104 said:


> Eh, I think Kendall looks a lot like Bruce.




Kendall definitely has his body frame. They look like twins from behind.


----------



## Sasha2012

It has been reported that they have been feuding in recent months.

But it looks like Kylie Jenner and Rob Kardashian have realised that they are two coconuts from the same tree.

The step-siblings were spotted grabbing matching coconuts with straws in them while hitting a fruit truck together during a bonding day at Caitlyn Jenner's lavish Malibu residence on Sunday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ud-relationship-Blac-Chyna.html#ixzz46reijC4C


----------



## littlerock

pixiejenna said:


> Meh not buying it I think both Kendall and Kylie are Bruces. Before the crazy PS both girls looked nearly alike until they became teens, as in you seriously couldn't tell them apart. Kylie is the spitting image of Bruce and Kendull is PMKs mini me with a slight Bruce in there and she definitely got his height/lean body type.



Plus, Kendall actually shares similar features to Jenner's other kids.


----------



## WishList986

Sasha2012 said:


> It has been reported that they have been feuding in recent months.
> 
> But it looks like Kylie Jenner and Rob Kardashian have realised that they are two coconuts from the same tree.
> 
> The step-siblings were spotted grabbing matching coconuts with straws in them while hitting a fruit truck together during a bonding day at Caitlyn Jenner's lavish Malibu residence on Sunday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ud-relationship-Blac-Chyna.html#ixzz46reijC4C



I LOVE this outfit! Searching for a similar dress now. So nice to see Rob out and about in the world again


----------



## whimsic

Kendall looks just like Caitlyn mixed with PMK


----------



## Jayne1

They all had so much surgery, we can't really compare faces. We have to go all the way back to childhood.

(Kendel never had much of an eyelid, I just realized.)


----------



## pukasonqo

WishList986 said:


> I LOVE this outfit! Searching for a similar dress now. So nice to see Rob out and about in the world again




very similar dress to what blac chyna was wearing recently, hope they don't swap clothes!
is a hice dress and she has the figure for it


----------



## saira1214

Is she wearing that dress backwards?


----------



## berrydiva

saira1214 said:


> Is she wearing that dress backwards?



No that's how the front of the dress is cut.


----------



## Oruka

kendall is definitely Caitlyn's child. Her, Brody Jenner and Caitlyn have identical smiles. Plus, Caitlyn's mother would have said something if she felt anything was up.


----------



## CeeJay

The HB and I love to go to Estate Sales in/around the LA area.  Saw this one the other day with the following title: 

*World Famous Rapper Incredible Estate Sale Overflowing w/ Designer Items*



Now, the other day when I looked at this, the title also included "and his Reality TV Girlfriend" .. but it seems that they cleaned that up.  



Not sure if Tyga lived in Woodland Hills (it is right next to Calabasas), but thought I would have folks take a look .. 



https://www.estatesales.net/CA/Woodland-Hills/91367/1173882


----------



## CeeJay

I was right (NO - I did not go), it is Tyga's "estate" that is on sale .. 


*In need of some extra cash? Tyga puts his household  goods up for sale including a range of Egyptian artefacts and his shoe  collection amid reports he's moving house*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mid-reports-s-moving-house.html#ixzz47KECrWxx 

​


----------



## pukasonqo

didn't he owed $$$$ to his landlord?
those egyptian sculptures are hideous but then, is tyga's house


----------



## CeeJay

pukasonqo said:


> didn't he owed $$$$ to his landlord?
> those egyptian sculptures are hideous but then, is tyga's house



Yup, that's why there is an Estate Sale.  I never ceased to be amazed at how folks out here in LA just sell everything and start over.  However, yes .. all the Egyptian stuff, really??? (and get this, my husband's first career was as an Egyptologist and even he said "F-UGLY"!!!)


----------



## caitlin1214

If I was going to get something Egyptian for my house, I would get something from a museum exhibit gift shop.

That Sarcophagus reminds me of one of those pharaoh thrones they used to sell in the SkyMall catalog.

The difference, I think is you'd respect the Egyptian culture enough to see an exhibition about it and then choose something from the gift shop. The second thing just sounds like someone said, " It'd be cool to have a Sarcophogus/throne in my living room."


----------



## dalinda

kylie has bruce's lips, kendall on the other hand doesn't look a lot like bruce...when you purt them all together it is obvious that khloe and kendall look like they've been thrown in the mix randomly so it wouldn't surprise me if they had completely different fathers


----------



## NY_Mami

CeeJay said:


> I was right (NO - I did not go), it is Tyga's "estate" that is on sale ..
> 
> 
> *In need of some extra cash? Tyga puts his household  goods up for sale including a range of Egyptian artefacts and his shoe  collection amid reports he's moving house*
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mid-reports-s-moving-house.html#ixzz47KECrWxx
> 
> ​



Sounds like he got evicted.... Again...He needs to learn to live within his means.... I honestly do not know why the Kardashian's(Kylie in particular) or the Dailymail even think that Tyga is a high rolling rapper.... Or thinks that he is going to be the next Kanye West.... Or thinks that he is financially saavy... He only had one song nobody barely remembers... Nobody is hyping his mix tapes... Nobody is talking about him in any rap discussions... Not on Hip-Hop forums, blogs, or Barbershops... I don't even know one person who would even bootleg a Tyga album... Nobody even co-signs him as a talented rapper with bars.... His only form of press is press related to the Kardashians...


----------



## Oruka

dalinda said:


> kylie has bruce's lips, kendall on the other hand doesn't look a lot like bruce...when you purt them all together it is obvious that khloe and kendall look like they've been thrown in the mix randomly so it wouldn't surprise me if they had completely different fathers



Kendall looks like Bruce prior to all his plastic surgeries. She still smiles liker her now. Plus, Brody Jenner (Caitlyn 4th child) and Kendall look alike so much.


----------



## caitlin1214

pukasonqo said:


> didn't he owed $$$$ to his landlord?
> those egyptian sculptures are hideous but then, is tyga's house



They are. (I didn't see the ones on The Daily Mail.)

I take it he didn't have a decorator. If he wanted Egyptian decor he could have done something like this: http://safarimp.com/egyptian-bedroom-furniture

(It's not everyone's taste, but it's better than just sticking random sculptures everywhere.)


----------



## Jayne1

CeeJay said:


> The HB and I love to go to Estate Sales in/around the LA area.  Saw this one the other day with the following title:
> 
> *World Famous Rapper Incredible Estate Sale Overflowing w/ Designer Items*
> 
> 
> 
> Now, the other day when I looked at this, the title also included "and his Reality TV Girlfriend" .. but it seems that they cleaned that up.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if Tyga lived in Woodland Hills (it is right next to Calabasas), but thought I would have folks take a look ..
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.estatesales.net/CA/Woodland-Hills/91367/1173882



They like their crystal chandeliers.


----------



## NY_Mami

Jayne1 said:


> Cindy Crawford's daughter, who is still only 14, wants the spotlight as much as the Ks.  She hired Monica Rose and voilà, looks just like the Ks!



She is a natural model though....


----------



## Jayne1

NY_Mami said:


> She is a natural model though....



The daughter?

She's an extremely pretty girl who may not be tall enough. She may have a growth spurt and her famous parents will get her work.


----------



## YSoLovely

NY_Mami said:


> Sounds like he got evicted.... Again...He needs to learn to live within his means.... I honestly do not know why the Kardashian's(Kylie in particular) or the Dailymail even think that Tyga is a high rolling rapper.... Or thinks that he is going to be the next Kanye West.... Or thinks that he is financially saavy... He only had one song nobody barely remembers... Nobody is hyping his mix tapes... Nobody is talking about him in any rap discussions... Not on Hip-Hop forums, blogs, or Barbershops... I don't even know one person who would even bootleg a Tyga album... Nobody even co-signs him as a talented rapper with bars.... *His only form of press is press related to the Kardashians...*



Too true.

Last time I heard about him and it wasn't related to the Kardashians or his financial troubles was the backlash about that _"all my b****** got real hair"_ line on his flop collab album with Chris Brown.

Tyga is the ultimate non-mf-factor.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall Jenner showed off her model looks on the red carpet as she attended the White House Correspondents' Dinner on Saturday in Washington, D.C.

And the 20-year-old clearly made quite an impression as she was one of those singled out for a mention during President *****'s final tongue-in-cheek address to the star-studded and eclectic group of guests. 

'We had the chance to meet her backstage and she seems like a very nice woman,' he said. 

'I'm not sure what she does but I'm told my Twitter mentions are about to go through the roof.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ouse-Correspondents-Dinner.html#ixzz47QHFStEc


----------



## keodi

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *Coachella attire and attendance is business. Big business. It ceased being only for music a while ago.
> 
> So many of those who attend now are B, C & D "celebs" getting paid for attending, wearing, eating and drinking sponsors items.*
> 
> The wannabee Woodstock babies are pathetic. The person who looked the best so far is Zoe Kravitz - in jeans, tee and boots.



So true!


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Kendall looks great


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Sasha2012 said:


> We had the chance to meet her backstage and she seems like a very nice woman,' he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 'I'm not sure what she does but I'm told my Twitter mentions are about to go through the roof.'
> 
> 
> 
> ]




 His speech was funny last night.

Kendall looks a bit of a mess. How big has this affair gotten? I feel like everybody random celebrity was there this year.


----------



## mkr

That gown doesn't fit her. Too big up top.


----------



## V0N1B2

Sasha2012 said:


> Kendall Jenner showed off her model looks on the red carpet as she attended the White House Correspondents' Dinner on Saturday in Washington, D.C.
> 
> And the 20-year-old clearly made quite an impression as she was one of those singled out for a mention during President *****'s final tongue-in-cheek address to the star-studded and eclectic group of guests.
> 
> *'We had the chance to meet her backstage and she seems like a very nice woman,' he said.
> 
> 'I'm not sure what she does but I'm told my Twitter mentions are about to go through the roof.'*


I wonder what that feels like, to be shaded by the *****. She probably didn't get it. 
Bless her little cotton socks.
*****: 1
Kendall: 0


----------



## NY_Mami

Jayne1 said:


> The daughter?
> 
> She's an extremely pretty girl who may not be tall enough. She may have a growth spurt and her famous parents will get her work.



Yeah.... I don't even think her height is going to matter in her case.... when your mom is Cindy Crawford... And you are a spitting image of her.... you are pretty much guaranteed a career in modeling....

I also agree with the comments styling... I honestly can't believe they pay someone to plan those regular looks.... Red carpet and editorials I understand... But the fact that they have to pay someone to plan their outfits for their coffee runs at Starbucks is ridiculous... I'm also mad that Kim uses Jenke to style all of those dreadful looks that Kanye likes.... He is an amazing editorial stylist... and his talents are being wasted with Kim and Kanye....


----------



## glamourous1098

Sasha2012 said:


> Kendall Jenner showed off her model looks on the red carpet as she attended the White House Correspondents' Dinner on Saturday in Washington, D.C.
> 
> And the 20-year-old clearly made quite an impression as she was one of those singled out for a mention during President *****'s final tongue-in-cheek address to the star-studded and eclectic group of guests.
> 
> 'We had the chance to meet her backstage and she seems like a very nice woman,' he said.
> 
> 'I'm not sure what she does but I'm told my Twitter mentions are about to go through the roof.'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ouse-Correspondents-Dinner.html#ixzz47QHFStEc




I usually like Kendall's style but this doesn't really work for an event that's nicknamed "Nerd Prom."


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> Kendall Jenner showed off her model looks on the red carpet as she attended the White House Correspondents' Dinner on Saturday in Washington, D.C.
> 
> And the 20-year-old clearly made quite an impression as she was one of those singled out for a mention during President *****'s final tongue-in-cheek address to the star-studded and eclectic group of guests.
> 
> 'We had the chance to meet her backstage and she seems like a very nice woman,' he said.
> 
> 'I'm not sure what she does but I'm told my Twitter mentions are about to go through the roof.'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ouse-Correspondents-Dinner.html#ixzz47QHFStEc



Why is she drawing attention to her itty bittys in the first picture?  Especially when they don't fill the dress.


----------



## pixiejenna

Why was she even at the dinner?


----------



## pukasonqo

arnott said:


> Why is she drawing attention to her itty bittys in the first picture?  Especially when they don't fill the dress.




maybe she bought a new pair or maybe she just found them?


----------



## White Orchid

Because she has the IQ level of a bag of chips?



arnott said:


> Why is she drawing attention to her itty bittys in the first picture?  Especially when they don't fill the dress.


----------



## White Orchid

I too am wondering.  It really doesn't bode well on your nation when a Jenner gets invited to see the *****.



pixiejenna said:


> Why was she even at the dinner?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I assume for the reason he joked. She gets people's attention.


----------



## lauralok

Kendall is the only pretty yet "normal" looking one left imo. Glad to see she is not effing up her face with injections. 

Kylie looks like a hip 40 year old. I'm a fan of lip injections- BUT when people go overboard it reaaally ages them and makes them look bloated af (or like boxers).


----------



## mkr

Kendall does look very natural and she's very pretty.  She doesn't seem as crazy as the others.  Kylie looks like she's had a ton of work done.  But other than her lips and nose I don't see it.  Other than the ton of makeup.  Can lips change you that much?


----------



## Humbugged

pixiejenna said:


> Why was she even at the dinner?





USA Today invited her because of the work she does with Rock The Vote


----------



## mkr

Humbugged said:


> USA Today invited her because of the work she does with Rock The Vote


She votes???  

I'm sure Kris Jenner signed her up for Rock the Vote for exposure.


----------



## myown

mkr said:


> Kendall does look very natural and she's very pretty.  She doesn't seem as crazy as the others.  Kylie looks like she's had a ton of work done.  But other than her lips and nose I don't see it.  Other than the ton of makeup.  Can lips change you that much?



to me it also looks like she got her eyebrows lifed


----------



## Glitterandstuds

She looks 40


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Horrible.


----------



## Glitterandstuds




----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks very uncomfortable in that pic, but I like the dress.


----------



## Oryx816

What is this year's theme?  Catch of the day?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Nope


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Apparently Kendall was suppose to wear Balmain, dress was designed for her and all and she ended up going with Versace


----------



## sabrunka

I like Kendall's dress.  It goes with the theme (I think it's man vs. machine or something).  Looks technological in a way .


----------



## Jayne1

Why was she there?  From Getty.


----------



## Oryx816

Jayne1 said:


> Why was she there?  From Getty.




I swear, if I weren't on this thread and someone approached me with this pic I wouldn't know who it was.

Do you think Tyga is there?  I'd like to see his ensemble.


----------



## Oryx816

Funky looking toes....


----------



## Lounorada

Jayne1 said:


> *Why was she there?*  From Getty.


 Good question. Tyga the fool is there as well.


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> Good question. Tyga the fool is there as well.




Oh, good heavens--no!


----------



## mkr

Tyga has 25K?


----------



## Lounorada

Oryx816 said:


> Oh, good heavens--no!


 Unfortunately, yes.


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> Unfortunately, yes.




 Is that Tootie or is Tyga pulling a Caitlyn?  That hair!  

Speaking of Caitlyn, where is that attention seeking fool?  Surely Jenner has $25k to drop on this affair.


----------



## Oryx816

Apparently Tyga fell at the Met Gala.  Such a buffoon!


----------



## chowlover2

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 3345665
> 
> 
> Apparently Tyga fell at the Met Gala.  Such a buffoon!



" dead "


----------



## mkr

What's that saying?  You can dress them up but...

That's hilarious!


----------



## Lounorada

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 3345665
> 
> 
> Apparently Tyga fell at the Met Gala.  Such a buffoon!


 As hilarious as that would be, I don't think that's him. He's wearing black and a metallic jacket...


----------



## prettyprincess

chowlover2 said:


> " dead "


&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> As hilarious as that would be, I don't think that's him. He's wearing black and a metallic jacket...




I thought the black and metallic was his after party outfit.  Hmmm.  It was tagged as being Tyga.  Nevertheless, some poor buffoon took a header at the Met Gala, how unfortunate!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

That falling down pic is very old and not from the Met Gala. 

This girl stays in skimpy outfits and when she has a chance to show out on the Met carpet they weigh her down in a beaded dress that is for someone as old as her face usually looks.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Kylie is already home so she only went to walk the red carpet lol


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 3345665
> 
> 
> Apparently Tyga fell at the Met Gala.  Such a buffoon!



It's Jason Derulo


----------



## mundodabolsa

Oryx816 said:


> I thought the black and metallic was his after party outfit.  Hmmm.  It was tagged as being Tyga.  Nevertheless, some poor buffoon took a header at the Met Gala, how unfortunate!



That pic looks like the Cannes festival steps, not the Met.


----------



## Oryx816

mundodabolsa said:


> That pic looks like the Cannes festival steps, not the Met.




I thought the same when I saw it.

Sorry everyone, apparently, not Tyga, and looks like it isn't even the Met Gala.  Just some random guy falling at a posh event, that was tagged as Tyga.  Lol!

One day, I hope one of the Ks will take a glorious tumble at a major event for all of us to enjoy!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

mundodabolsa said:


> That pic looks like the Cannes festival steps, not the Met.



Nope. It's the Met Gala.

*Edit: I'm wrong. You're right *


----------



## lulu212121

Oryx816 said:


> I thought the same when I saw it.
> 
> Sorry everyone, apparently, not Tyga, and looks like it isn't even the Met Gala.  Just some random guy falling at a posh event, that was tagged as Tyga.  Lol!
> 
> One day, I hope one of the Ks will take a glorious tumble at a major event for all of us to enjoy!


That's ok!  Your timing for that post was perfect!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kylie, Kanye and Kim inside at the Met Gala 2016







Source: Vogue


----------



## chowlover2

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Kylie, Kanye and Kim inside at the Met Gala 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Vogue




Kanye looks like an extra in Children of the Corn!


----------



## redney

chowlover2 said:


> Kanye looks like an extra in Children of the Corn!



They all do!


----------



## shesnochill

pixiejenna said:


> Why was she even at the dinner?




My thoughts exactly..[emoji23]


----------



## pixiejenna

Humbugged said:


> USA Today invited her because of the work she does with Rock The Vote


Omg I had no idea that she did any work with rock the vote. Miss I can't read a teleprompter is going to vote/get fans to vote?!?


----------



## Sasha2012

They're supermodels from two different generations, representing X and the millennials, respectively.

But age was nothing but a number when Cindy Crawford and Kendall Jenner joined forces on Monday night's Met Gala red carpet.

The Bad Blood video vixen dazzled like a disco ball in a silver-sequinned Balmain dress.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Met-Gala-supermodel-jibe-Rebecca-Romijn.html


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Cindy and Kendall look great


----------



## Sasha2012

Glamour has its price.

And Kylie Jenner revealed on Monday night that her metallic dress made her legs bleed and turned her feet purple after attending the Met Gala in New York.

She shared images of her sartorial wounds, incurred on the battle field of the red carpet, on Instagram writing: 'When ur dress made you bleed and ur feet are purple... It was worth it though'. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nts-metallic-gown-Met-Gala.html#ixzz47ZCmTKDI


----------



## redney

Kylie's dress looks like macrame from the 70s.


----------



## Oryx816

She looks so awkward and insecure.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Kanye looks possessed and Kim looks like an android. 

Why does Kendall look almost as old as Cindy Crawford? You can really notice the work in her face when she's next to other people who have had the same work. They all start to look the same. 

I like Kylie's bob.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Cindy reminds me so much of Cait Jenner.. and vice versa.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 3345665
> 
> 
> Apparently Tyga fell at the Met Gala.  Such a buffoon!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## myown

sabrunka said:


> I like Kendall's dress.  It goes with the theme (I think it's man vs. machine or something).  Looks technological in a way .



what is the theme?


----------



## myown

Kendalls was very pretty that evening. And I have to admit, Kylies makeup looked great, too. Kylie shined out standing next to Kim, Kanye and their mother! (see pics on Kims thread)


----------



## Brklynjuice87

You can tell Kylie is tweaking her body little by little.


----------



## mkr

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Cindy reminds me so much of Cait Jenner.. and vice versa.


I was just gonna say...


----------



## NY_Mami

Brklynjuice87 said:


> You can tell Kylie is tweaking her body little by little.



A little... she re up'd her butt shots...


----------



## Barbora

This must've been Kylie's first time at a museum!


----------



## berrydiva

Brklynjuice87 said:


> You can tell Kylie is tweaking her body little by little.



It's brilliant. They can say she's just growing up.


----------



## aleksandras

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Cindy reminds me so much of Cait Jenner.. and vice versa.



It's scary how similar they look :weird:


----------



## Jayne1

That is _not_ Cindy Crawford. Look at the jawline. She never had that.  Look at the nose -- she had a different tip. 

It's either Cindy C with fresh over-done work or a Real Housewife.


----------



## clydekiwi

That doesn't look like cindy c. If it is then she's had to much work done


----------



## VickyB

It's Cindy. Signature mole still in place. She's had too much work done.


----------



## lulu212121

So, it's not Meaningful Beauty?:giggles:


----------



## clydekiwi

lulu212121 said:


> So, it's not Meaningful Beauty?:giggles:




Lol thinking the same thing!


----------



## Jayne1

lulu212121 said:


> So, it's not Meaningful Beauty?:giggles:



For the little people, not for her!


----------



## dangerouscurves

It's Cindy, alright. She just has the face that's aging in a bad way, unlike Naomi or Linda.


----------



## Jujuma

She has a face that's "de-aging" in a bad way. Why oh why did she have to do this to her face? She seemed secure, in a long term marriage, but who knows what goes on behind closed doors, but really why? I'm not against a little help here and there but to something that changes your look so drastically...and to have access to the best and get a result like this. Just a shame.


----------



## poopsie

Barbora said:


> This must've been Kylie's first time at a museum!


----------



## mkr

dangerouscurves said:


> It's Cindy, alright. She just has the face that's aging in a bad way, unlike Naomi or Linda.


I would imagines models, especially super-models are always worried about their looks, even as they age.  Wrinkles are the devil.  And so is plastic surgery.  

She probably couldn't stand to hear how well she looks at her age.  Now she has to hear how bad she looks since the surgery.


----------



## Jayne1

I knew it was Cindy when I said it wasn't her face because that face has changed, drastically.  It's all that new work far too overdone.


----------



## mkr

She looks much better straight on.

She was always pretty, but I never thought she was stunning.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kylie's after party outfit: The Met Gala after party at The Boom Boom Room.







*Source:* http://pagesix.com/2016/05/03/stars-flock-to-met-gala-afterparties-in-style/#1


----------



## Lodpah

Who's that guy? He's starting to look like Kim.


----------



## pinkfeet

Jujuma said:


> She has a face that's "de-aging" in a bad way. Why oh why did she have to do this to her face? She seemed secure, in a long term marriage, but who knows what goes on behind closed doors, but really why? I'm not against a little help here and there but to something that changes your look so drastically...and to have access to the best and get a result like this. Just a shame.




She was never secure. She's admitted to starting Botox at 28. So she's been fiddling with her face a very long time. 

It's just noticeable as she's gotten older and it's much more than Botox.


----------



## White Orchid

I'm sure Kylie's wearing a wig as I can see the glue!



CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Kanye looks possessed and Kim looks like an android.
> 
> Why does Kendall look almost as old as Cindy Crawford? You can really notice the work in her face when she's next to other people who have had the same work. They all start to look the same.
> 
> I like Kylie's bob.


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> I'm sure Kylie's wearing a wig as I can see the glue!



I doubt you're seeing glue especially since her baybay hairs are all slicked down. Glue isn't used much anymore because there are easier less damaging ways to wear wigs. The common way to do it is with a closure or a leave out or lace front. Wigs tend to have clips and pull strings to tighten. One day home sick + getting lost on youtube = learning all about wigs and weaves.


----------



## berrydiva

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Kylie's after party outfit: The Met Gala after party at The Boom Boom Room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source:* http://pagesix.com/2016/05/03/stars-flock-to-met-gala-afterparties-in-style/#1



I like this dress but either the belt needs to go or the boots.


----------



## knasarae

berrydiva said:


> I doubt you're seeing glue especially since her baybay hairs are all slicked down. Glue isn't used much anymore because there are easier less damaging ways to wear wigs. The common way to do it is with a closure or a leave out or lace front. Wigs tend to have clips and pull strings to tighten. One day home sick + getting lost on youtube = learning all about wigs and weaves.



I got lost down the rabbit hole once too! One of my good friends is the queen of wigs... it's amazing how realistic looking they can make the scalp look now!


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> I got lost down the rabbit hole once too! One of my good friends is the queen of wigs... it's amazing how realistic looking they can make the scalp look now!



It's amazing! The bleaching the knots, the concealer on the band, the part....it a skill. I can barely braid my hair in 2 french braids evenly and these women are doing circular cornrows in their heads.


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Kylie's after party outfit: The Met Gala after party at The Boom Boom Room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source:* http://pagesix.com/2016/05/03/stars-flock-to-met-gala-afterparties-in-style/#1




She boots and the dress don't go together.


----------



## ManilaMama

I am not a fan of the entire look but I admire her confidence in wearing it... 

My family would think I lost it if I had that cutout dress and wanted to pair it with thigh high suede boots. [emoji23]


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I saw a comment comparing Kylie's hair at The Met to Shrek's Lord Farquaad and I chuckled. 

The Met gala was such a fail this year, almost everyone looked terrible.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Anyone hear her rap song?? MTO has it


----------



## Yoshi1296

Lodpah said:


> Who's that guy? He's starting to look like Kim.



That is Olivier Rousteing, the designer of Balmain. He is a talentless designer and an attention whore just trying to achieve fame.


----------



## pukasonqo

Yoshi1296 said:


> That is Olivier Rousteing, the designer of Balmain. He is a talentless designer and an attention whore just trying to achieve fame.




perfekt designer for the kartrashians then! a fame-ho dressing fame-hos is a win win situation for them


----------



## usmcwifey

Saw someone post this .... Tell me that's not Kylie's face! [emoji15][emoji40][emoji15][emoji40][emoji15][emoji40][emoji15]


----------



## Jikena

usmcwifey said:


> Saw someone post this .... Tell me that's not Kylie's face! [emoji15][emoji40][emoji15][emoji40][emoji15][emoji40][emoji15]
> View attachment 3349583



shocked:


----------



## mkr

Holy clogged pores!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

Sasha2012 said:


> Glamour has its price.
> 
> And Kylie Jenner revealed on Monday night that her metallic dress made her legs bleed and turned her feet purple after attending the Met Gala in New York.
> 
> She shared images of her sartorial wounds, incurred on the battle field of the red carpet, on Instagram writing: 'When ur dress made you bleed and ur feet are purple... It was worth it though'.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nts-metallic-gown-Met-Gala.html#ixzz47ZCmTKDI



In My Big Fat Gypsy Wedding, the goal was to get the biggest dress. Scars and injuries from the gowns are considered badgers of honor. Kylie's post reminds me of that.


----------



## Jayne1

usmcwifey said:


> Saw someone post this .... Tell me that's not Kylie's face! [emoji15][emoji40][emoji15][emoji40][emoji15][emoji40][emoji15]
> View attachment 3349583



Yes, but someone upped the sharpening and it looks probably worse than reality.


----------



## White Orchid

Yep, as much I can't stand this girl, this has been digitally altered.



Jayne1 said:


> Yes, but someone upped the sharpening and it looks probably worse than reality.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's known for her sporty and casual cool style.

And on Friday Kylie Jenner continued to put her edgy fashion sensibilities on show during a relaxed dinner date with friends at trendy Il Cielo in Beverly Hills on Friday.

The 18-year-old wore black leggings and a taupe mesh jacket as she headed out of the Italian restaurant, with her jet black bob framing her face. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hians-deal-Rob-s-baby-news.html#ixzz485MyLhuU


----------



## mkr

Did she really need to strike a pose on a toy truck?


----------



## V0N1B2

Sasha2012 said:


> She's known for her sporty and casual cool style...



She is? :wondering
Hmpf. I thought she was known for her jacked-up face and photoshopped/filtered Instagram selfies.


----------



## Lounorada

V0N1B2 said:


> She is? :wondering
> Hmpf. I thought she was known for her jacked-up face and photoshopped/filtered Instagram selfies.


----------



## Sugarstained

mkr said:


> Did she really need to strike a pose on a toy truck?


How else is she going to advertise her squatting and riding abilities? Without releasing an actual sex tape, I mean.


----------



## Givenchy18

All of the replies in this thread are so sickening[emoji23] both of these girls have respectively good aesthetics. Since when does cosmetic surgery classify someone as "trashy" or "slutty". Imagine this, young girls are often insecure and are almost always sexually active, get over it! She probably uses cosmetic surgery as a means to correct things about her body that she does not like. What the hell does it matter to you? You're all probably jealous that an 18 year old has a much more expansive handbag collection than anyone on this forum[emoji8][emoji140]&#127996;


----------



## V0N1B2




----------



## bag-princess

V0N1B2 said:


>





EXACTLY!!![emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## mkr

Someone's living under a rock.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Oh I haven't seen that bbag before. Me likey.


----------



## berrydiva

Givenchy18 said:


> All of the replies in this thread are so sickening[emoji23] both of these girls have respectively good aesthetics. Since when does cosmetic surgery classify someone as "trashy" or "slutty". Imagine this, young girls are often insecure and are almost always sexually active, get over it! She probably uses cosmetic surgery as a means to correct things about her body that she does not like. What the hell does it matter to you? You're all probably jealous that an 18 year old has a much more expansive handbag collection than anyone on this forum[emoji8][emoji140]&#127996;



 I don't think anyone in this thread has suggested that plastic surgery classifies someone as trashy or slutty. I think she's called trashy because she's aspires to be a thot and not much more. Acknowledging that doesn't make someone jealous...that's high school logic.


----------



## sabrunka

Givenchy18 said:


> All of the replies in this thread are so sickening[emoji23] both of these girls have respectively good aesthetics. Since when does cosmetic surgery classify someone as "trashy" or "slutty". Imagine this, young girls are often insecure and are almost always sexually active, get over it! She probably uses cosmetic surgery as a means to correct things about her body that she does not like. What the hell does it matter to you? You're all probably jealous that an 18 year old has a much more expansive handbag collection than anyone on this forum[emoji8][emoji140]&#55356;&#57340;



Yeah umm k so, we don't think that cosmetic surgery makes someone trashy or slutty.


PS, people can have an opinion about someone without being jealous, just thought you'd like to know .


----------



## Oryx816

Givenchy18 said:


> All of the replies in this thread are so sickening[emoji23] both of these girls have respectively good aesthetics. Since when does cosmetic surgery classify someone as "trashy" or "slutty". Imagine this, young girls are often insecure and are almost always sexually active, get over it! She probably uses cosmetic surgery as a means to correct things about her body that she does not like. What the hell does it matter to you? You're all probably jealous that an 18 year old has a much more expansive handbag collection than anyone on this forum[emoji8][emoji140]&#127996;




Firstly, let me correct your diction.  No one here is "jealous" of a handbag collection.  Jealousy refers to irrational feelings of loss over human relationships, and I assure you no one here (or anywhere else for that matter) is jealous of her relationship with Tyga.  As for her handbag collection, perhaps some people might be envious, but I have never seen that emotion expressed here either.  

What I have seen in this thread is intelligent, articulate, reality based people with a great sense of humor making jokes and expressing a shared opinion of the tragedy that this very young woman with means and opportunity, aspires to nothing more than selfies in suggestive poses and clothing, dating a deadbeat, and altering her appearance with cosmetic surgery.  

In addition, there has been plenty of criticism concerning the lack of guidance from her parents who allowed this train wreck to happen and be on public display for monetary gain and fame.  So, no, you will not find admiration here for a girl who couldn't so much as finish high school (and completed it under some dubious web based program), so that she could stay home and take selfies.  For a young woman to choose to be an object rather than to be educated in the most basic of terms in this day and age is what most of us find so objectionable.  

I think I can speak for most of the regular posters here in saying that all of the above is what we find sickening.


----------



## V0N1B2

Oryx816 said:


> Firstly, let me correct your diction.  No one here is "jealous" of a handbag collection.  Jealousy refers to irrational feelings of loss over human relationships, and I assure you no one here (or anywhere else for that matter) is jealous of her relationship with Tyga.  As for her handbag collection, perhaps some people might be envious, but I have never seen that emotion expressed here either.
> 
> What I have seen in this thread is intelligent, articulate, reality based people with a great sense of humor making jokes and expressing a shared opinion of the tragedy that this very young woman with means and opportunity, aspires to nothing more than selfies in suggestive poses and clothing, dating a deadbeat, and altering her appearance with cosmetic surgery.
> 
> In addition, there has been plenty of criticism concerning the lack of guidance from her parents who allowed this train wreck to happen and be on public display for monetary gain and fame.  So, no, you will not find admiration here for a girl who couldn't so much as finish high school (and completed it under some dubious web based program), so that she could stay home and take selfies.  For a young woman to choose to be an object rather than to be educated in the most basic of terms in this day and age is what most of us find so objectionable.
> 
> I think I can speak for most of the regular posters here in saying that all of the above is what we find sickening.


Marry me?


----------



## berrydiva

Oryx816 said:


> Firstly, let me correct your diction.  No one here is "jealous" of a handbag collection.  Jealousy refers to irrational feelings of loss over human relationships, and I assure you no one here (or anywhere else for that matter) is jealous of her relationship with Tyga.  As for her handbag collection, perhaps some people might be envious, but I have never seen that emotion expressed here either.
> 
> What I have seen in this thread is intelligent, articulate, reality based people with a great sense of humor making jokes and expressing a shared opinion of the tragedy that this very young woman with means and opportunity, aspires to nothing more than selfies in suggestive poses and clothing, dating a deadbeat, and altering her appearance with cosmetic surgery.
> 
> In addition, there has been plenty of criticism concerning the lack of guidance from her parents who allowed this train wreck to happen and be on public display for monetary gain and fame.  So, no, you will not find admiration here for a girl who couldn't so much as finish high school (and completed it under some dubious web based program), so that she could stay home and take selfies.  For a young woman to choose to be an object rather than to be educated in the most basic of terms in this day and age is what most of us find so objectionable.
> 
> I think I can speak for most of the regular posters here in saying that all of the above is what we find sickening.


Every single word of this!!!


----------



## sparkle7

sabrunka said:


> Yeah umm k so, we don't think that cosmetic surgery makes someone trashy or slutty.
> 
> 
> PS, people can have an opinion about someone without being jealous, just thought you'd like to know .



I don't post in the K threads much because they don't get to me like they do  others. I think there are plenty of shallow self absorbed people out there just like them. Unfortunately it's the few  that I know personally that I have problems with.  When the K'S time is done there will be another generation waiting to replace them. At least that's the way our society seems to be going. 

Although I like Kylie's bags and jewelry I would never want to change places with her and neither am I jealous of her. Her whole being is sad to me. Just because someone has nice things doesn't mean they have a nice life. Her life seems like smokes and mirrors to me.


----------



## mkr

Well said ladies.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

The ones always blaming others for being jealous are the ones that are jealous!


----------



## WishList986

Givenchy18 said:


> All of the replies in this thread are so sickening[emoji23] both of these girls have respectively good aesthetics. Since when does cosmetic surgery classify someone as "trashy" or "slutty". Imagine this, young girls are often insecure and are almost always sexually active, get over it! She probably uses cosmetic surgery as a means to correct things about her body that she does not like. What the hell does it matter to you? You're all probably jealous that an 18 year old has a much more expansive handbag collection than anyone on this forum[emoji8][emoji140]&#127996;



Some of the comments in the majority of the threads I've seen are so vile and childish coming from adult women.


----------



## clydekiwi

Oryx816 said:


> Firstly, let me correct your diction.  No one here is "jealous" of a handbag collection.  Jealousy refers to irrational feelings of loss over human relationships, and I assure you no one here (or anywhere else for that matter) is jealous of her relationship with Tyga.  As for her handbag collection, perhaps some people might be envious, but I have never seen that emotion expressed here either.
> 
> What I have seen in this thread is intelligent, articulate, reality based people with a great sense of humor making jokes and expressing a shared opinion of the tragedy that this very young woman with means and opportunity, aspires to nothing more than selfies in suggestive poses and clothing, dating a deadbeat, and altering her appearance with cosmetic surgery.
> 
> In addition, there has been plenty of criticism concerning the lack of guidance from her parents who allowed this train wreck to happen and be on public display for monetary gain and fame.  So, no, you will not find admiration here for a girl who couldn't so much as finish high school (and completed it under some dubious web based program), so that she could stay home and take selfies.  For a young woman to choose to be an object rather than to be educated in the most basic of terms in this day and age is what most of us find so objectionable.
> 
> I think I can speak for most of the regular posters here in saying that all of the above is what we find sickening.




Agree!


----------



## V0N1B2

To be honest dolls, I only got as far as "respectively good aesthetics".
I was down for the count after that


----------



## redney

WishList986 said:


> Some of the comments in the majority of the threads I've seen are so vile and childish coming from adult women.



Who's to say there are only adults on here?


----------



## Givenchy18

Oryx816 said:


> Firstly, let me correct your diction.  No one here is "jealous" of a handbag collection.  Jealousy refers to irrational feelings of loss over human relationships, and I assure you no one here (or anywhere else for that matter) is jealous of her relationship with Tyga.  As for her handbag collection, perhaps some people might be envious, but I have never seen that emotion expressed here either.
> 
> What I have seen in this thread is intelligent, articulate, reality based people with a great sense of humor making jokes and expressing a shared opinion of the tragedy that this very young woman with means and opportunity, aspires to nothing more than selfies in suggestive poses and clothing, dating a deadbeat, and altering her appearance with cosmetic surgery.
> 
> In addition, there has been plenty of criticism concerning the lack of guidance from her parents who allowed this train wreck to happen and be on public display for monetary gain and fame.  So, no, you will not find admiration here for a girl who couldn't so much as finish high school (and completed it under some dubious web based program), so that she could stay home and take selfies.  For a young woman to choose to be an object rather than to be educated in the most basic of terms in this day and age is what most of us find so objectionable.
> 
> I think I can speak for most of the regular posters here in saying that all of the above is what we find sickening.




Everyone is trying to make me sound like an imbecile by "correcting my diction" and trying to say that I use "high school logic." I'm not going to write on such a frivolous forum as if I'm preparing an academic essay. Don't even try to portray me as some uneducated idiot. None of you have presented any valid responses to the arguments that I have made. Yes, many of the women have inferred here that she is a "thot" or a "****" because of the way she acts. She's not a **** for enjoying sex or a thot for not taking on a life of academia. Everyone on this forum is so insanely classist and pretentious that I can't stomach to go on here anymore. I come from a background of money and the majority of my family members are highly educated, yet I do not feel entitled to deem someone as a "train wreck" for the alternative manner in which that person generates his or her income. The girl is 18 and has a net worth in the low millions. That is amazing! On a note that isn't as vapid as money, ALL WOMEN ARE ENTITLED TO ALTER THEIR APPEARANCE IN ANY WAY THAT THEY CHOOSE. Her choice to have fillers and whatever other surgeries she has had does not make her any less of a human being, or a "pathetic" one at that. I'm sorry that I'm so abnormal for recognizing that everyone deserves dignity. She isn't "choosing to be an object", the way in which societal trash like you tend to objectify people based on superficial aspects causes her to be objectified. And, she doesn't amount to nothing. She has an extremely successful cosmetics brand (she makes lipgloss, I think) and has a clothing line with her sister. How is she just lying at home taking selfies? Also, @sabrunka, yeah, (excuse my diction), I am jealous of her handbags. Who wouldn't want more Birkins than anyone else that he or she knows?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Givenchy18 said:


> Everyone is trying to make me sound like an imbecile by "correcting my diction" and trying to say that I use "high school logic." I'm not going to write on such a frivolous forum as if I'm preparing an academic essay. Don't even try to portray me as some uneducated idiot. None of you have presented any valid responses to the arguments that I have made. Yes, many of the women have inferred here that she is a "thot" or a "****" because of the way she acts. She's not a **** for enjoying sex or a thot for not taking on a life of academia. Everyone on this forum is so insanely classist and pretentious that I can't stomach to go on here anymore. I come from a background of money and the majority of my family members are highly educated, yet I do not feel entitled to deem someone as a "train wreck" for the alternative manner in which that person generates his or her income. The girl is 18 and has a net worth in the low millions. That is amazing! On a note that isn't as vapid as money, ALL WOMEN ARE ENTITLED TO ALTER THEIR APPEARANCE IN ANY WAY THAT THEY CHOOSE. Her choice to have fillers and whatever other surgeries she has had does not make her any less of a human being, or a "pathetic" one at that. I'm sorry that I'm so abnormal for recognizing that everyone deserves dignity. She isn't "choosing to be an object", the way in which societal trash like you tend to objectify people based on superficial aspects causes her to be objectified. And, she doesn't amount to nothing. She has an extremely successful cosmetics brand (she makes lipgloss, I think) and has a clothing line with her sister. How is she just lying at home taking selfies? Also, @sabrunka, yeah, (excuse my diction), I am jealous of her handbags. Who wouldn't want more Birkins than anyone else that he or she knows?




Hi Kylie! We see you! [emoji6]. On a serious note, this thread is about Kylie and Kendall, not about the forum members. When you talk like that you're breaking the forum's rules.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Givenchy18 said:


> Everyone is trying to make me sound like an imbecile by "correcting my diction" and trying to say that I use "high school logic." I'm not going to write on such a frivolous forum as if I'm preparing an academic essay. Don't even try to portray me as some uneducated idiot. None of you have presented any valid responses to the arguments that I have made. Yes, many of the women have inferred here that she is a "thot" or a "****" because of the way she acts. She's not a **** for enjoying sex or a thot for not taking on a life of academia. Everyone on this forum is so insanely classist and pretentious that I can't stomach to go on here anymore. I come from a background of money and the majority of my family members are highly educated, yet I do not feel entitled to deem someone as a "train wreck" for the alternative manner in which that person generates his or her income. The girl is 18 and has a net worth in the low millions. That is amazing! On a note that isn't as vapid as money, ALL WOMEN ARE ENTITLED TO ALTER THEIR APPEARANCE IN ANY WAY THAT THEY CHOOSE. Her choice to have fillers and whatever other surgeries she has had does not make her any less of a human being, or a "pathetic" one at that. I'm sorry that I'm so abnormal for recognizing that everyone deserves dignity. She isn't "choosing to be an object", the way in which societal trash like you tend to objectify people based on superficial aspects causes her to be objectified. And, she doesn't amount to nothing. She has an extremely successful cosmetics brand (she makes lipgloss, I think) and has a clothing line with her sister. How is she just lying at home taking selfies? Also, @sabrunka, yeah, (excuse my diction), I am jealous of her handbags. Who wouldn't want more Birkins than anyone else that he or she knows?




She deserve some dignity? From whom? She put her self in that position. Dignity, lol. That ship has sailed long time ago, even before she hit 18.


----------



## Oryx816

Givenchy18 said:


> Everyone is trying to make me sound like an imbecile by "correcting my diction" and trying to say that I use "high school logic." I'm not going to write on such a frivolous forum as if I'm preparing an academic essay. Don't even try to portray me as some uneducated idiot. None of you have presented any valid responses to the arguments that I have made. Yes, many of the women have inferred here that she is a "thot" or a "****" because of the way she acts. She's not a **** for enjoying sex or a thot for not taking on a life of academia. Everyone on this forum is so insanely classist and pretentious that I can't stomach to go on here anymore. I come from a background of money and the majority of my family members are highly educated, yet I do not feel entitled to deem someone as a "train wreck" for the alternative manner in which that person generates his or her income. The girl is 18 and has a net worth in the low millions. That is amazing! On a note that isn't as vapid as money, ALL WOMEN ARE ENTITLED TO ALTER THEIR APPEARANCE IN ANY WAY THAT THEY CHOOSE. Her choice to have fillers and whatever other surgeries she has had does not make her any less of a human being, or a "pathetic" one at that. I'm sorry that I'm so abnormal for recognizing that everyone deserves dignity. She isn't "choosing to be an object", the way in which societal trash like you tend to objectify people based on superficial aspects causes her to be objectified. And, she doesn't amount to nothing. She has an extremely successful cosmetics brand (she makes lipgloss, I think) and has a clothing line with her sister. How is she just lying at home taking selfies? Also, @sabrunka, yeah, (excuse my diction), I am jealous of her handbags. Who wouldn't want more Birkins than anyone else that he or she knows?




I apologize for correcting your diction.  Cheese is to carrot as envy is to jealousy, same category, but not interchangeable; nevertheless, I see I have offended you.  Logic dictates that a woman's "moral goodness" cannot be defined by her behavior or the way she dresses or by her cosmetic surgery.  However, this is not a forum dedicated to logic.  This is what one can loosely call an "ethical debate playground". This is where we discuss not whether a person has the right as a free human being to do the things we do, but rather whether we SHOULD, and we laugh, and laugh and laugh.  Some people will do anything for money, the vast majority of the world will not.  The K family has shown that they are capable and willing to do anything for fame and money and that is where value systems collide.  

Does a grown woman have the right to alter her appearance in any way she chooses?  Absolutely.  Do other people have the right to formulate opinions on those alterations?  Absolutely.  What is reflected here in this forum are our opinions.

However, there are some FACTS to bear in mind.  The human brain does not finish developing until the age of 25.  The age at which one becomes an adult in the US is generally 18, which leaves plenty of time for foolish mistakes.  It is worth noting however, that Kylie had cosmetic surgery prior to being a woman, because she was not yet 18.  In addition, she was dating an adult male which is against the law.  If in your value system you feel a child should be allowed to date full grown men, then perhaps you may come into some conflict with the law; I wish you well.

You came here to express your outrage at some members' labels and comments used to describe Kylie, but yet you have labeled everyone in this forum in disparaging terms, and me specifically.  Perhaps you don't see the irony of the situation you created here.  By using ad hominem attacks, you engaged in the behavior for which you can here to reprimand us, so thanks for the laugh.  

I want to take a moment and thank you also for the dignity you have afforded me and the rest of the members here.  You can judge me as "societal trash", others can judge Kylie as a "thot", and I will judge you in a manner best left to the imagination, in keeping with your interpretation of "dignity".

Thanks for the laugh givenchy18 and take care!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Oryx816 said:


> I apologize for correcting your diction.  Cheese is to carrot as envy is to jealousy, same category, but not interchangeable; nevertheless, I see I have offended you.  Logic dictates that a woman's "moral goodness" cannot be defined by her behavior or the way she dresses or by her cosmetic surgery.  However, this is not a forum dedicated to logic.  This is what one can loosely call an "ethical debate playground". This is where we discuss not whether a person has the right as a free human being to do the things we do, but rather whether we SHOULD, and we laugh, and laugh and laugh.  Some people will do anything for money, the vast majority of the world will not.  The K family has shown that they are capable and willing to do anything for fame and money and that is where value systems collide.
> 
> Does a grown woman have the right to alter her appearance in any way she chooses?  Absolutely.  Do other people have the right to formulate opinions on those alterations?  Absolutely.  What is reflected here in this forum are our opinions.
> 
> However, there are some FACTS to bear in mind.  The human brain does not finish developing until the age of 25.  The age at which one becomes an adult in the US is generally 18, which leaves plenty of time for foolish mistakes.  It is worth noting however, that Kylie had cosmetic surgery prior to being a woman, because she was not yet 18.  In addition, she was dating an adult male which is against the law.  If in your value system you feel a child should be allowed to date full grown men, then perhaps you may come into some conflict with the law; I wish you well.
> 
> You came here to express your outrage at some members' labels and comments used to describe Kylie, but yet you have labeled everyone in this forum in disparaging terms, and me specifically.  Perhaps you don't see the irony of the situation you created here.  By using ad hominem attacks, you engaged in the behavior for which you can here to reprimand us, so thanks for the laugh.
> 
> I want to take a moment and thank you also for the dignity you have afforded me and the rest of the members here.  You can judge me as "societal trash", others can judge Kylie as a "thot", and I will judge you in a manner best left to the imagination, in keeping with your interpretation of "dignity".
> 
> Thanks for the laugh givenchy18 and take care!




I. Love. You.


----------



## Lounorada

Oryx816 said:


> Firstly, let me correct your diction.  No one here is "jealous" of a handbag collection.  Jealousy refers to irrational feelings of loss over human relationships, and I assure you no one here (or anywhere else for that matter) is jealous of her relationship with Tyga.  As for her handbag collection, perhaps some people might be envious, but I have never seen that emotion expressed here either.
> 
> What I have seen in this thread is intelligent, articulate, reality based people with a great sense of humor making jokes and expressing a shared opinion of the tragedy that this very young woman with means and opportunity, aspires to nothing more than selfies in suggestive poses and clothing, dating a deadbeat, and altering her appearance with cosmetic surgery.
> 
> In addition, there has been plenty of criticism concerning the lack of guidance from her parents who allowed this train wreck to happen and be on public display for monetary gain and fame.  So, no, you will not find admiration here for a girl who couldn't so much as finish high school (and completed it under some dubious web based program), so that she could stay home and take selfies.  For a young woman to choose to be an object rather than to be educated in the most basic of terms in this day and age is what most of us find so objectionable.
> 
> I think I can speak for most of the regular posters here in saying that all of the above is what we find sickening.



Girl, all'uh this  Well said!


----------



## Aminamina

dangerouscurves said:


> I. Love. You.


Amen! Me too


----------



## myown

Givenchy18 said:


> I am jealous of her handbags. *Who wouldn't want more Birkins than anyone else that he or she knows*?



Me. there would be tons of other stuff I´d rather buy than a birkin


----------



## Oryx816

V0N1B2 said:


> Marry me?







dangerouscurves said:


> I. Love. You.







Aminamina said:


> Amen! Me too




Love you all too!   :kiss: 

Now, let's get back to our usual frivolity.  

Can someone post a pic of Kylie next to Lord Farquaad so we can determine who wore the hairstyle better?


----------



## berrydiva

Givenchy18 said:


> Everyone is trying to make me sound like an imbecile by "correcting my diction" and trying to say that I use "high school logic." I'm not going to write on such a frivolous forum as if I'm preparing an academic essay. Don't even try to portray me as some uneducated idiot. None of you have presented any valid responses to the arguments that I have made. Yes, many of the women have inferred here that she is a "thot" or a "****" because of the way she acts. She's not a **** for enjoying sex or a thot for not taking on a life of academia. Everyone on this forum is so insanely classist and pretentious that I can't stomach to go on here anymore. I come from a background of money and the majority of my family members are highly educated, yet I do not feel entitled to deem someone as a "train wreck" for the alternative manner in which that person generates his or her income. The girl is 18 and has a net worth in the low millions. That is amazing! On a note that isn't as vapid as money, ALL WOMEN ARE ENTITLED TO ALTER THEIR APPEARANCE IN ANY WAY THAT THEY CHOOSE. Her choice to have fillers and whatever other surgeries she has had does not make her any less of a human being, or a "pathetic" one at that. I'm sorry that I'm so abnormal for recognizing that everyone deserves dignity. She isn't "choosing to be an object", the way in which societal trash like you tend to objectify people based on superficial aspects causes her to be objectified. And, she doesn't amount to nothing. She has an extremely successful cosmetics brand (she makes lipgloss, I think) and has a clothing line with her sister. How is she just lying at home taking selfies? Also, @sabrunka, yeah, (excuse my diction), I am jealous of her handbags. Who wouldn't want more Birkins than anyone else that he or she knows?


Tell 'em why you mad.


----------



## berrydiva

Oryx816 said:


> I apologize for correcting your diction.  Cheese is to carrot as envy is to jealousy, same category, but not interchangeable; nevertheless, I see I have offended you.  Logic dictates that a woman's "moral goodness" cannot be defined by her behavior or the way she dresses or by her cosmetic surgery.  However, this is not a forum dedicated to logic.  This is what one can loosely call an "ethical debate playground". This is where we discuss not whether a person has the right as a free human being to do the things we do, but rather whether we SHOULD, and we laugh, and laugh and laugh.  Some people will do anything for money, the vast majority of the world will not.  The K family has shown that they are capable and willing to do anything for fame and money and that is where value systems collide.
> 
> Does a grown woman have the right to alter her appearance in any way she chooses?  Absolutely.  Do other people have the right to formulate opinions on those alterations?  Absolutely.  What is reflected here in this forum are our opinions.
> 
> However, there are some FACTS to bear in mind.  The human brain does not finish developing until the age of 25.  The age at which one becomes an adult in the US is generally 18, which leaves plenty of time for foolish mistakes.  It is worth noting however, that Kylie had cosmetic surgery prior to being a woman, because she was not yet 18.  In addition, she was dating an adult male which is against the law.  If in your value system you feel a child should be allowed to date full grown men, then perhaps you may come into some conflict with the law; I wish you well.
> 
> You came here to express your outrage at some members' labels and comments used to describe Kylie, but yet you have labeled everyone in this forum in disparaging terms, and me specifically.  Perhaps you don't see the irony of the situation you created here.  By using ad hominem attacks, you engaged in the behavior for which you can here to reprimand us, so thanks for the laugh.
> 
> I want to take a moment and thank you also for the dignity you have afforded me and the rest of the members here.  You can judge me as "societal trash", others can judge Kylie as a "thot", and I will judge you in a manner best left to the imagination, in keeping with your interpretation of "dignity".
> 
> Thanks for the laugh givenchy18 and take care!


----------



## bisousx

The justifications on here are ridiculous. If you're gonna be preachy and judgy on people's looks and lives, just own it.


----------



## Givenchy18

bisousx said:


> The justifications on here are ridiculous. If you're gonna be preachy and judgy on people's looks and lives, just own it.




Thank you!


----------



## Givenchy18

Oryx816 said:


> I apologize for correcting your diction.  Cheese is to carrot as envy is to jealousy, same category, but not interchangeable; nevertheless, I see I have offended you.  Logic dictates that a woman's "moral goodness" cannot be defined by her behavior or the way she dresses or by her cosmetic surgery.  However, this is not a forum dedicated to logic.  This is what one can loosely call an "ethical debate playground". This is where we discuss not whether a person has the right as a free human being to do the things we do, but rather whether we SHOULD, and we laugh, and laugh and laugh.  Some people will do anything for money, the vast majority of the world will not.  The K family has shown that they are capable and willing to do anything for fame and money and that is where value systems collide.
> 
> Does a grown woman have the right to alter her appearance in any way she chooses?  Absolutely.  Do other people have the right to formulate opinions on those alterations?  Absolutely.  What is reflected here in this forum are our opinions.
> 
> However, there are some FACTS to bear in mind.  The human brain does not finish developing until the age of 25.  The age at which one becomes an adult in the US is generally 18, which leaves plenty of time for foolish mistakes.  It is worth noting however, that Kylie had cosmetic surgery prior to being a woman, because she was not yet 18.  In addition, she was dating an adult male which is against the law.  If in your value system you feel a child should be allowed to date full grown men, then perhaps you may come into some conflict with the law; I wish you well.
> 
> You came here to express your outrage at some members' labels and comments used to describe Kylie, but yet you have labeled everyone in this forum in disparaging terms, and me specifically.  Perhaps you don't see the irony of the situation you created here.  By using ad hominem attacks, you engaged in the behavior for which you can here to reprimand us, so thanks for the laugh.
> 
> I want to take a moment and thank you also for the dignity you have afforded me and the rest of the members here.  You can judge me as "societal trash", others can judge Kylie as a "thot", and I will judge you in a manner best left to the imagination, in keeping with your interpretation of "dignity".
> 
> Thanks for the laugh givenchy18 and take care!




I was just going to leave this alone, but the more I think about it, the more I become angry. Now, you have accused me of supporting underage relationships with adult men. That is so incredibly revolting, and completely irrelevant. I do admit that by calling you names, I have created an ironic situation here. However, I disagree that I purely taken an ad hominem approach to my argument. I believe that you are strictly referring to the part of my reply in which I call you "societal trash" or something. Anyway, you can have your opinions on anyone, and I don't desire to take that away. I am simply making an effort to say why many of the statements posters are making here are pretty messed up, especially considering that, like you said, she hasn't even fully formed her brain yet, and is receiving destructive comments from grown women and men regarding everything from her appearance to her intelligence. I wonder how that will affect her mental health in the long run? She'll probably just become another source for a good laugh on this forum if she has a psychotic breakdown or something. Oh, well. 

And, to the person who told me that I am breaking rules by directly referring to another member, please give me a break. Everyone on here is referring to one another, including you by addressing me directly!


----------



## Givenchy18

Also, I didn't mean to put a question mark there. Sorry, I'm hypersensitive to all my tiny grammar mistakes. I really don't want to have my diction corrected again.


----------



## redney




----------



## berrydiva

Sweet lord. If something a stranger says on the interwebs makes you angry then perhaps this particular forum and/or thread may not be right for you. Folks here argue in one thread then share a laugh in another. It's really not that serious. For the most part people are civil in their disagreement on each other's opinions. If you're going to make sweeping generalizations of everyone here, you should expect commentary.


----------



## mkr

If you think this is bad, check out Kylie's Facebook page.


----------



## myown

*off to Kylies facebook*


----------



## Jikena

berrydiva said:


> sweet lord. If something a stranger says on the interwebs makes you angry then perhaps this particular forum and/or thread may not be right for you. Folks here argue in one thread then share a laugh in another. It's really not that serious. For the most part people are civil in their disagreement on each other's opinions. If you're going to make sweeping generalizations of everyone here, you should expect commentary.



+1


----------



## dangerouscurves

Givenchy18 said:


> I was just going to leave this alone, but the more I think about it, the more I become angry. Now, you have accused me of supporting underage relationships with adult men. That is so incredibly revolting, and completely irrelevant. I do admit that by calling you names, I have created an ironic situation here. However, I disagree that I purely taken an ad hominem approach to my argument. I believe that you are strictly referring to the part of my reply in which I call you "societal trash" or something. Anyway, you can have your opinions on anyone, and I don't desire to take that away. I am simply making an effort to say why many of the statements posters are making here are pretty messed up, especially considering that, like you said, she hasn't even fully formed her brain yet, and is receiving destructive comments from grown women and men regarding everything from her appearance to her intelligence. I wonder how that will affect her mental health in the long run? She'll probably just become another source for a good laugh on this forum if she has a psychotic breakdown or something. Oh, well.
> 
> And, to the person who told me that I am breaking rules by directly referring to another member, please give me a break. Everyone on here is referring to one another, including you by addressing me directly!




You're angry? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] It's not that serious. If it is for you, please stop coming and reading this thread.


----------



## bag-princess

dangerouscurves said:


> She deserve some dignity?* From whom? *She put her self in that position. Dignity, lol. That ship has sailed long time ago, even before she hit 18.




her damn self would be a great start!!!!




berrydiva said:


> Tell 'em why you mad.






http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## tweegy

Aight! Aight! Imma need y'all in this thread to..


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-princess said:


> her damn self would be a great start!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Yesssss!!!! Dignity is earned, not given.


----------



## dangerouscurves

tweegy said:


> Aight! Aight! Imma need y'all in this thread to..




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## WishList986

redney said:


> Who's to say there are only adults on here?



Am I wrong to assume that the majority of posters on here are not pre-pubescent brats?...


----------



## redney

WishList986 said:


> Am I wrong to assume that the majority of posters on here are not pre-pubescent brats?...



You're probably correct in assuming this however as the mods remind posters throughout the forum, there are teenagers who log in and post.


----------



## berrydiva

WishList986 said:


> Am I wrong to assume that the majority of posters on here are not pre-pubescent brats?...



Apparently, there are teens who actively post on the forum as well but the majority of posters are probably adults.


----------



## Lounorada

Oryx816 said:


> I apologize for correcting your diction.  Cheese is to carrot as envy is to jealousy, same category, but not interchangeable; nevertheless, I see I have offended you.  Logic dictates that a woman's "moral goodness" cannot be defined by her behavior or the way she dresses or by her cosmetic surgery.  However, this is not a forum dedicated to logic.  This is what one can loosely call an "ethical debate playground". This is where we discuss not whether a person has the right as a free human being to do the things we do, but rather whether we SHOULD, and we laugh, and laugh and laugh.  Some people will do anything for money, the vast majority of the world will not.  The K family has shown that they are capable and willing to do anything for fame and money and that is where value systems collide.
> 
> Does a grown woman have the right to alter her appearance in any way she chooses?  Absolutely.  Do other people have the right to formulate opinions on those alterations?  Absolutely.  What is reflected here in this forum are our opinions.
> 
> However, there are some FACTS to bear in mind.  The human brain does not finish developing until the age of 25.  The age at which one becomes an adult in the US is generally 18, which leaves plenty of time for foolish mistakes.  It is worth noting however, that Kylie had cosmetic surgery prior to being a woman, because she was not yet 18.  In addition, she was dating an adult male which is against the law.  If in your value system you feel a child should be allowed to date full grown men, then perhaps you may come into some conflict with the law; I wish you well.
> 
> *You came here to express your outrage at some members' labels and comments used to describe Kylie, but yet you have labeled everyone in this forum in disparaging terms, and me specifically.  Perhaps you don't see the irony of the situation you created here.  By using ad hominem attacks, you engaged in the behavior for which you can here to reprimand us, so thanks for the laugh.  *
> 
> *I want to take a moment and thank you also for the dignity you have afforded me and the rest of the members here.  You can judge me as "societal trash", others can judge Kylie as a "thot", and I will judge you in a manner best left to the imagination, in keeping with your interpretation of "dignity".*
> 
> Thanks for the laugh givenchy18 and take care!


 
Again, well said Oryx816! Especially the bolded paragraphs...







:greengrin:


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Sweet lord. If something a stranger says on the interwebs makes you angry then perhaps this particular forum and/or thread may not be right for you. Folks here argue in one thread then share a laugh in another. It's really not that serious. For the most part people are civil in their disagreement on each other's opinions. If you're going to make sweeping generalizations of everyone here, you should expect commentary.


 
This x1000


----------



## BagOuttaHell

myown said:


> Me. there would be tons of other stuff I´d rather buy than a birkin



+1

Those Sh!ts are ugly.


----------



## whimsic

Givenchy18 said:


> You're all probably jealous that an 18 year old has a much more expansive handbag collection than anyone on this forum[emoji8][emoji140]&#127996;



You haven't been around this forum long enough have you? Head over to the Hermes / Chanel sub-forums doll. There are members who have larger bag collections than all the Kardashians combined.


----------



## periogirl28

whimsic said:


> You haven't been around this forum long enough have you? Head over to the Hermes / Chanel sub-forums doll. There are members who have larger bag collections than all the Kardashians combined.



:lolots: I just had to...


----------



## Lounorada

myown said:


> me. There would be tons of other stuff i´d rather buy than a birkin


 +1


----------



## Lounorada

BagOuttaHell said:


> +1
> 
> *Those Sh!ts are ugly*.




Agreed. I have such a strong dislike for Birkins.


----------



## ManilaMama

Oryx816 said:


> Love you all too!   :kiss:
> 
> Now, let's get back to our usual frivolity.
> 
> Can someone post a pic of Kylie next to Lord Farquaad so we can determine who wore the hairstyle better?



Yes ma'am. 

Don't shoot the messenger. 





I think Kylie may have the better blow out but you gotta admit Lord Farquaad is serving those brows.


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> Again, well said Oryx816! Especially the bolded paragraphs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :greengrin:




 Lou, you slay me with your gif-craft!


----------



## Oryx816

ManilaMama said:


> Yes ma'am.
> 
> Don't shoot the messenger.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351388
> 
> 
> I think Kylie may have the better blow out but you gotta admit Lord Farquaad is serving those brows.




  She definitely has the edge in the hair category but you're right about the brows.  Also, he strikes a more sassy pose so he may take the prize in the "fierceness" category.  

Thanks for posting!

PS- Are you from Manila?  I go there for business and I find the people to be ambitious, educated, and generally delightful.


----------



## WishList986

ManilaMama said:


> Yes ma'am.
> 
> Don't shoot the messenger.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351388
> 
> 
> I think Kylie may have the better blow out but you gotta admit Lord Farquaad is serving those brows.



LOL, I've been making this comparison for a while now, I'm so glad I'm not alone


----------



## Lounorada

Oryx816 said:


> Lou, you slay me with your gif-craft!


----------



## Vienna

whimsic said:


> You haven't been around this forum long enough have you? Head over to the Hermes / Chanel sub-forums doll. There are members who have larger bag collections than all the Kardashians combined.




#truth


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> Agreed. I have such a strong dislike for Birkins.




I'm a long time Hermes lover but I too am not a fan of the Birkin.  I'm not sure what it is, maybe the fact that it is handheld only, or that it is a tote with a flap, I don't know.  The kelly on the other hand....


----------



## ManilaMama

Oryx816 said:


> PS- Are you from Manila?  I go there for business and I find the people to be ambitious, educated, and generally delightful.



Yes, I am! Thank you very much for the compliment! I am very grateful. We are a very resilient bunch; forever finding joy in every situation and ready to make the most of it. We are friendly and yes, we are talented in many arenas. 

I'm happy to hear you enjoy it here and encourage you to spend more time in our island beaches the next time you are over. Perhaps extend you stay so you have time to see El NIdo, Palawan for a mini-holiday. I guarantee you will never forget it!


----------



## caitlin1214

ManilaMama said:


> Yes ma'am.
> 
> Don't shoot the messenger.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351388



Does Kylie Jenner know the Muffin Man? 

I remember the scene where Lord Farquaad was interrogating Gingy. At one point, Gingy told Lord Farquaad to eat him. I think I was the only one in the theatre laughing immediately after that joke. The kids didn't understand it and the parents I would imagine were shocked to hear that in a kid's movie.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpBJih02aYU


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Oryx816 said:


> I apologize for correcting your diction.  Cheese is to carrot as envy is to jealousy, same category, but not interchangeable; nevertheless, I see I have offended you.  Logic dictates that a woman's "moral goodness" cannot be defined by her behavior or the way she dresses or by her cosmetic surgery.  However, this is not a forum dedicated to logic.  This is what one can loosely call an "ethical debate playground". This is where we discuss not whether a person has the right as a free human being to do the things we do, but rather whether we SHOULD, and we laugh, and laugh and laugh.  Some people will do anything for money, the vast majority of the world will not.  The K family has shown that they are capable and willing to do anything for fame and money and that is where value systems collide.
> 
> Does a grown woman have the right to alter her appearance in any way she chooses?  Absolutely.  Do other people have the right to formulate opinions on those alterations?  Absolutely.  What is reflected here in this forum are our opinions.
> 
> However, there are some FACTS to bear in mind.  The human brain does not finish developing until the age of 25.  The age at which one becomes an adult in the US is generally 18, which leaves plenty of time for foolish mistakes.  It is worth noting however, that Kylie had cosmetic surgery prior to being a woman, because she was not yet 18.  In addition, she was dating an adult male which is against the law.  If in your value system you feel a child should be allowed to date full grown men, then perhaps you may come into some conflict with the law; I wish you well.
> 
> You came here to express your outrage at some members' labels and comments used to describe Kylie, but yet you have labeled everyone in this forum in disparaging terms, and me specifically.  Perhaps you don't see the irony of the situation you created here.  By using ad hominem attacks, you engaged in the behavior for which you can here to reprimand us, so thanks for the laugh.
> 
> I want to take a moment and thank you also for the dignity you have afforded me and the rest of the members here.  You can judge me as "societal trash", others can judge Kylie as a "thot", and I will judge you in a manner best left to the imagination, in keeping with your interpretation of "dignity".
> 
> Thanks for the laugh givenchy18 and take care!


I love your writing so much I keep re-reading it, so intelligent and articualate :urock:


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> Again, well said Oryx816! Especially the bolded paragraphs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :greengrin:




That GIF [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


>




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## lizmil

[quote name="ManilaMama" post=30197185]Yes ma'am. <br />
<br />
Don't shoot the messenger. <br />
<br />
<br />
Attachment 3351388[/QUOTE]<br />
<br />
Does Kylie Jenner know the Muffin Man? <br />
<br />
I remember the scene where Lord Farquaad was interrogating Gingy. At one point, Gingy told Lord Farquaad to eat him. I think I was the only one in the theatre laughing immediately after that joke. The kids didn't understand it and the parents I would imagine were shocked to hear that in a kid's movie.<br />
<br />
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpBJih02aYU

You are gonna laugh,but I completely missed that and I'm an adult, went over my "kiddie"  head.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

caitlin1214 said:


> Does Kylie Jenner know the Muffin Man?
> 
> I remember the scene where Lord Farquaad was interrogating Gingy. At one point, Gingy told Lord Farquaad to eat him. I think I was the only one in the theatre laughing immediately after that joke. The kids didn't understand it and the parents I would imagine were shocked to hear that in a kid's movie.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpBJih02aYU



Hands down the best scene in the movie. THE MUFFIN MAN!


----------



## Sasha2012

She made an unforgettable red carpet debut at Cannes Film Festival in 2015.

But Kendall Jenner's return to Nice was once again marred by the addition of her mother Kris on Monday, as the Kardashian matriarch followed her daughter through arrivals in a tracksuit.

Kendall, 20, was looking stylish in a kimono-style coat and slick loungewear, while 60-year-old Kris favoured comfort in a red fleece and sporty bottoms.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...stival-mum-Kris-touch-Nice.html#ixzz48NX0aSAg


----------



## redney

I can't get all the pics to post. Check 'em out at the link

http://www.etonline.com/news/188532_is_blac_chyna_slapping_kylie_jenner_this_chymoji/

*[FONT=&quot]Is Blac Chyna Slapping Kylie Jenner in This Chymoji? Check it Out and Decide for Yourself

[/FONT]*   [FONT=&quot]As they say, a Chymoji is worth a thousand words.

[/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]Blac Chyna and future sister-in-law Kylie Jenner may have hugged and made up -- even claiming, "we've been best friends the whole time" -- but one of Chyna's custom avatars looks rather, umm, _suspect_. And by "suspect," we mean it looks like Chyna smacking the s**t out of Kylie.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Black bob? Check. Eyebrows on fleek? Check. Big ole Kylie Jenner lips? Undeniable.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]It could always be someone else -- or no one specific at all -- but the Chymoji app is heavy on Kardashian references. To be fair, most are to herself, the future Angela Kardashian, her fiancé, Rob Kardashian, and about a million emojis of their future Kardashian baby.

[/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]Chymoji be like, "DID YOU KNOW I'M PREGNANT WITH A KARDASHIAN BABY?"

[/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]As for other celeb appearances, there's one with BFF Amber Rose:

[/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]And, uh, one that is apparently Beyoncé sipping some #lemonade:

[/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]Was Beyoncé OK with this?

[/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]Interestingly, if it _is_ Kylie getting smacked, it comes after the youngest Jenner girl finally got "over" their engagement. A source close to the family told ET that although the relationship was "tough" for Kylie at first -- considering Chyna's past with Tyga -- she "sees how happy [Rob] is and all she wants is for him to be happy."

[/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]Meanwhile, Chyna and Rob celebrated her 28th birthday on Tuesday night with the red carpet launch of Chymoji, where she showed off her growing baby bump. [/FONT]


----------



## sabrunka

Sasha2012 said:


>



OMG Kris' face


----------



## Glitterandstuds

This woman doesn't let Kendall go anywhere without her.


----------



## pukasonqo

the daily fail described kendall's arrival being marred by PMK's presence, must be a pain having to put up with PMK basking in reflected glory


----------



## dangerouscurves

redney said:


> I can't get all the pics to post. Check 'em out at the link
> 
> http://www.etonline.com/news/188532_is_blac_chyna_slapping_kylie_jenner_this_chymoji/
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]Is Blac Chyna Slapping Kylie Jenner in This Chymoji? Check it Out and Decide for Yourself
> 
> [/FONT]*   [FONT=&quot]As they say, a Chymoji is worth a thousand words.
> 
> [/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]Blac Chyna and future sister-in-law Kylie Jenner may have hugged and made up -- even claiming, "we've been best friends the whole time" -- but one of Chyna's custom avatars looks rather, umm, _suspect_. And by "suspect," we mean it looks like Chyna smacking the s**t out of Kylie.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Black bob? Check. Eyebrows on fleek? Check. Big ole Kylie Jenner lips? Undeniable.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]It could always be someone else -- or no one specific at all -- but the Chymoji app is heavy on Kardashian references. To be fair, most are to herself, the future Angela Kardashian, her fiancé, Rob Kardashian, and about a million emojis of their future Kardashian baby.
> 
> [/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]Chymoji be like, "DID YOU KNOW I'M PREGNANT WITH A KARDASHIAN BABY?"
> 
> [/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]As for other celeb appearances, there's one with BFF Amber Rose:
> 
> [/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]And, uh, one that is apparently Beyoncé sipping some #lemonade:
> 
> [/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]Was Beyoncé OK with this?
> 
> [/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]Interestingly, if it _is_ Kylie getting smacked, it comes after the youngest Jenner girl finally got "over" their engagement. A source close to the family told ET that although the relationship was "tough" for Kylie at first -- considering Chyna's past with Tyga -- she "sees how happy [Rob] is and all she wants is for him to be happy."
> 
> [/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]Meanwhile, Chyna and Rob celebrated her 28th birthday on Tuesday night with the red carpet launch of Chymoji, where she showed off her growing baby bump. [/FONT]




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I need this Chymoji in my life!


----------



## Jikena

Sasha2012 said:


> She made an unforgettable red carpet debut at Cannes Film Festival in 2015.
> 
> But Kendall Jenner's return to Nice was once again marred by the addition of her mother Kris on Monday, as the Kardashian matriarch followed her daughter through arrivals in a tracksuit.
> 
> Kendall, 20, was looking stylish in a kimono-style coat and slick loungewear, while 60-year-old Kris favoured comfort in a red fleece and sporty bottoms.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...stival-mum-Kris-touch-Nice.html#ixzz48NX0aSAg



I really don't get these people's style


----------



## mkr

I feel bad for Kendall.  She's the one who is doing something real with her life.  She's already got to deal with " oh her mom got her the job" so she's probably working hard to earn respect.  

Good luck with that.  Every member of her family is crazy.  If I was her I'd move to Paris and never come back.


----------



## lallybelle

I don't feel sorry for Kendall. She's no better than anyone. Plus she's a crappy model.


----------



## WishList986

mkr said:


> I feel bad for Kendall.  She's the one who is doing something real with her life.  She's already got to deal with " oh her mom got her the job" so she's probably working hard to earn respect.
> 
> Good luck with that.  Every member of her family is crazy.  If I was her I'd move to Paris and never come back.



I totally agree, as much as her family has benefitted her life thus far, she's gotten a lot of flack for it. If you are truly passionate about something, and good at it (I really think she is), then I don't think it should matter where you came from. And on top of that she's earning her own money!


----------



## ManilaMama

I like Kendall's beige top.. I would wear it with jeans and tall heels and go to dinner with my friends. 

I don't think I'll even attempt that beige matching stretchy pants and the orange dressing robe.. 

Does Kendall have a stylist? Sometimes I wonder how they come up with ideas like this (robes over outfits, nighties over shirts..)


----------



## Oryx816

ManilaMama said:


> Yes, I am! Thank you very much for the compliment! I am very grateful. We are a very resilient bunch; forever finding joy in every situation and ready to make the most of it. We are friendly and yes, we are talented in many arenas.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy to hear you enjoy it here and encourage you to spend more time in our island beaches the next time you are over. Perhaps extend you stay so you have time to see El NIdo, Palawan for a mini-holiday. I guarantee you will never forget it!




Thank you for the advice!  I have been going to Bali for New Year's Eve for several years, but my family and I are a bit over it, and we are looking to go elsewhere, and we were thinking of some beach areas in the Philippines.  

May I PM you for advice?  I don't want to derail the thread with a travel discussion.


----------



## ManilaMama

Oryx816 said:


> Thank you for the advice!  I have been going to Bali for New Year's Eve for several years, but my family and I are a bit over it, and we are looking to go elsewhere, and we were thinking of some beach areas in the Philippines.
> 
> May I PM you for advice?  I don't want to derail the thread with a travel discussion.



Definitely PM me! I would be happy to assist. Let me start by writing you now.


----------



## redney

TMZ is reporting Kylie and Tyga broke up again.


----------



## saira1214

I believe it. They haven't been seen together for awhile.


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

Lmaooo i can't breathe im laughing so much!!! HI KYLIE aka Givenchy18

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

Agreed. I think she is getting her butt now. But very littleso it's not noticeable but once she gets older she will get it done so it's as big as kim/khoe. Then refer back to this time and say she had a butt then (now).


----------



## mrsinsyder

redney said:


> TMZ is reporting Kylie and Tyga broke up again.


Daily Mail too.


----------



## whimsic

I don't think they were photographed together at the Met even though they were both there


----------



## mkr

He's really just around and doesn't get in the way. Maybe he got tired of living in a zoo.


----------



## redney

mkr said:


> He's really just around and doesn't get in the way. Maybe he got tired of living in a zoo.



Maybe even PMK recognized the absurdity of her family situation and decided to pull the plug / not renew his contract. 

I can't imagine Tyga walking away from the spotlight/paps/publicity he gets from associating with this bunch of looneys.


----------



## Jayne1

redney said:


> Maybe even PMK recognized the absurdity of her family situation and decided to pull the plug / not renew his contract.
> 
> I can't imagine Tyga walking away from the spotlight/paps/publicity he gets from associating with this bunch of looneys.



Good point.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall Jenner has grown up in the public eye thanks being cast on Keeping Up With The Kardashians when she was only nine-years-old.

But still the supermodel has an issue with shyness.

In the June issue of Harper's Bazaar, the 20-year-old E! darling admitted 'I'm very closed off, it annoys me,' while talking about her friendship with Justin Bieber and how she idolizes Beyonce.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-Bieber-horses-smolders-Harper-s-Bazaar.html


----------



## mkr

I'll be right back.  Forgot to get a belt for my new bathing suit. Cuz we all know bathing suits need a belt!


----------



## madeinnyc

Sasha2012 said:


> Kendall Jenner has grown up in the public eye thanks being cast on Keeping Up With The Kardashians when she was only nine-years-old.
> 
> 
> 
> But still the supermodel has an issue with shyness.
> 
> 
> 
> In the June issue of Harper's Bazaar, the 20-year-old E! darling admitted 'I'm very closed off, it annoys me,' while talking about her friendship with Justin Bieber and how she idolizes Beyonce.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-Bieber-horses-smolders-Harper-s-Bazaar.html




Yikes. She does not look good at all here.


----------



## Yoshi1296

mkr said:


> I'll be right back.  Forgot to get a belt for my new bathing suit. Cuz we all know bathing suits need a belt!



The belt on the bating suit are actually the straps that cross over on the back and wrap a few times on the waist. It's a part of the bathing suit.


----------



## Sasha2012

She was the toast of the town at the Magnum beach party earlier in the day, looking the picture of class in an elegant jumpsuit.

But Kendall Jenner certainly saved her best look until last, emerging later on Thursday evening in a gorgeous patterned gown with a plunging neckline as she kept the party going at the evening event during the 69th annual Cannes Film Festival.

The 20-year-old showed off some serious skin in the daring dress, which was cut to under the bust and featured a thigh-skimming hemline.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-plunging-gown-Cannes-bash.html#ixzz48TzLj9Vx


----------



## qudz104

Why does pmk always babysit Kendall?


----------



## pukasonqo

qudz104 said:


> Why does pmk always babysit Kendall?




well, she is her major asset and she has to bask in the reflected glory
and is not babysitting if you are hanging out with your younger sis, you know PMK is the sixth sister


----------



## mkr

qudz104 said:


> Why does pmk always babysit Kendall?


Because Kendal loves it.  Look at her.

Has Kendall had any work done?


----------



## DiorT

She has a cone head in those Cannes pics.


----------



## Leelee786

why does she continue to wear too small sandals! smh (her feet upset me &#129301 lol


----------



## WishList986

Sasha2012 said:


> Kendall Jenner has grown up in the public eye thanks being cast on Keeping Up With The Kardashians when she was only nine-years-old.
> 
> But still the supermodel has an issue with shyness.
> 
> In the June issue of Harper's Bazaar, the 20-year-old E! darling admitted 'I'm very closed off, it annoys me,' while talking about her friendship with Justin Bieber and how she idolizes Beyonce.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-Bieber-horses-smolders-Harper-s-Bazaar.html



She looks sort of uncomfortable in these. Sad, she could've done so much better!


----------



## CMaylv

mkr said:


> I'll be right back.  Forgot to get a belt for my new bathing suit. Cuz we all know bathing suits need a belt!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## ChanelMommy

Kris looks drunk


----------



## CeeJay

To quote Kate Moss, Kendull is just ..


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Those bazaar pics are horrible. Who approved those? And she needs to stop messing with her face yesterday. I like her dress. 
Kendall strikes me as someone who needs a constant minder. If I was Kris I wouldn't send her out alone.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall Jenner certainly knows how to dress for the task at hand - and Thursday at Cannes was no exception. 

Following the unwritten rules of the French Riviera style code, the model was channeling something between retro Parisian chic, old Hollywood and nautical inspirations in a jumpsuit and cat eye sunglasses.

The 19-year-old was flanked by her mother Kris, 60, who was less subtle in her style choice and reflected the sea vibes at the Magnum beach party with vigour in a striped ensemble.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cal-ord-Cannes-beach-party.html#ixzz48UvfPRp1


----------



## WishList986

Sasha2012 said:


> Kendall Jenner certainly knows how to dress for the task at hand - and Thursday at Cannes was no exception.
> 
> Following the unwritten rules of the French Riviera style code, the model was channeling something between retro Parisian chic, old Hollywood and nautical inspirations in a jumpsuit and cat eye sunglasses.
> 
> The 19-year-old was flanked by her mother Kris, 60, who was less subtle in her style choice and reflected the sea vibes at the Magnum beach party with vigour in a striped ensemble.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cal-ord-Cannes-beach-party.html#ixzz48UvfPRp1



Who would have thought that small boobs could look saggy


----------



## myown

each time I see these photos of Kendall in the white outfit, i first think its Selena Gomez. every time.


----------



## Jikena

Sasha2012 said:


> Kendall Jenner certainly knows how to dress for the task at hand - and Thursday at Cannes was no exception.
> 
> Following the unwritten rules of the French Riviera style code, the model was channeling something between retro Parisian chic, old Hollywood and nautical inspirations in a jumpsuit and cat eye sunglasses.
> 
> The 19-year-old was flanked by her mother Kris, 60, who was less subtle in her style choice and reflected the sea vibes at the Magnum beach party with vigour in a striped ensemble.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cal-ord-Cannes-beach-party.html#ixzz48UvfPRp1



The perfect top for a quick saggy boob look !


----------



## Oryx816

Her boobs look like two small sacs of pizza dough.


----------



## GoGlam

Love her sunglasses! She does retro well.


----------



## ManilaMama

Yup, I kept seeing Selena Gomez too.


----------



## beekmanhill

Sasha2012 said:


> Kendall Jenner has grown up in the public eye thanks being cast on Keeping Up With The Kardashians when she was only nine-years-old.
> 
> But still the supermodel has an issue with shyness.
> 
> In the June issue of Harper's Bazaar, the 20-year-old E! darling admitted 'I'm very closed off, it annoys me,' while talking about her friendship with Justin Bieber and how she idolizes Beyonce.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-Bieber-horses-smolders-Harper-s-Bazaar.html



Her face doesnt pop at all n these photos and the makeup is too mask like.


----------



## whimsic

They only taught her 1 "model" pose.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Aren't there like model school/course or something? I remember one belongs to Elite. She needs to enroll her self in that school.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

She doesn't look good with her hair pulled and something is off with her face


----------



## WishList986

Oryx816 said:


> Her boobs look like two small sacs of pizza dough.



I literally snorted while reading this


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I don't l know how true this is but apparently Kendall and Kris were not allowed to walk the red carpet or attend any screenings. I've looked for pics and nothing but the Magnum party.


----------



## mkr

Employers/People are going to blacklist Kendall because of her wack family.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Glitterandstuds said:


> I don't l know how true this is but apparently Kendall and Kris were not allowed to walk the red carpet or attend any screenings. I've looked for pics and nothing but the Magnum party.



Yeah, noticed the same thing. Can't say I'm complaining


----------



## dangerouscurves

What goes up, must go down.


----------



## Sasha2012

She been putting on sensational sartorial displays ever since she landed in Cannes last week.

And Kendall Jenner lived up to her superstar model status on Saturday evening as she attended the Vanity Fair and Chopard after-party in Cap dAntibes, France.

The 19-year-old beauty turned heads on the night as she sported a plunging wrap dress for the star-studded bash held at Hotel du Cap-Eden-Roc in celebration of Cannes Film Festival.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...party-Cannes-Film-Festival.html#ixzz48jvdByPd


----------



## berrydiva

I really like that dress.


----------



## AEGIS

She looks like Kris and like she's had work done. She's good at staying quiet and just working.


----------



## AEGIS

qudz104 said:


> Why does pmk always babysit Kendall?



If I felt she was genuinely keeping her from lascivious men and women I would approve. But her mom is probably encouraging her to be a hot mess.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

She's just walked the festival carpet so I guess the rumor was not true.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

She's doing something to her face


----------



## iamL

x


----------



## Sasha2012

She is bound to turn heads wherever she goes. 

Yet Kendall Jenner took things to new extremes when she upped the glamour to full at the star-studded Cannes screening of From The Land Of The Moon at the Grand Theatre Lumiere on Sunday evening. 

The 20-year-old reality starlet-turned-supermodel sizzled in a dramatic sheer gown with intricate detailing while flashing her high-waisted underwear and bare chest as she joined superstars including Petra Nemcova, Araya A. Hargate and Pixie Lott. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-studded-Cannes-screening.html#ixzz48kvVi8bQ


----------



## poopsie

I can't get past her oil slicked hair


----------



## Aminamina

There isn't any substance beyond her looks and it ain't working. Boring


----------



## WishList986

Sasha2012 said:


> She is bound to turn heads wherever she goes.
> 
> Yet Kendall Jenner took things to new extremes when she upped the glamour to full at the star-studded Cannes screening of From The Land Of The Moon at the Grand Theatre Lumiere on Sunday evening.
> 
> The 20-year-old reality starlet-turned-supermodel sizzled in a dramatic sheer gown with intricate detailing while flashing her high-waisted underwear and bare chest as she joined superstars including Petra Nemcova, Araya A. Hargate and Pixie Lott.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-studded-Cannes-screening.html#ixzz48kvVi8bQ



She looks stunning in that dress


----------



## lallybelle

Why is she even there?


----------



## dangerouscurves

lallybelle said:


> Why is she even there?




To promote Magnum ice cream. Lol!


----------



## mkr

Now will she be going in to watch a movie?  A real movie? Like a drama with a story line? That's a couple hours long?  Can she pay attention for that long?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Y'all there is some serious tea over at LSA that Kendall is gay and has been dating a chick named Lauren Perez for over a year, like receipts and all.


----------



## Sasha2012

They've been inseparable over the last few days.

And, once again, Kris and Kendall Jenner hit the party scene together when they were spotted out in Cannes on Sunday evening.

The two women were VIP guests at a star-studded dinner hosted by Dean & Deluca as part of the annual French film festival.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-gown-Cannes-Film-Festival.html#ixzz48mItTVkw


----------



## saira1214

Glitterandstuds said:


> Y'all there is some serious tea over at LSA that Kendall is gay and has been dating a chick named Lauren Perez for over a year, like receipts and all.




I've been speculating this for years.


----------



## WishList986

Glitterandstuds said:


> Y'all there is some serious tea over at LSA that Kendall is gay and has been dating a chick named Lauren Perez for over a year, like receipts and all.



They look like they could be sisters, if not twins. I highly doubt it haha


----------



## Glitterandstuds

WishList986 said:


> They look like they could be sisters, if not twins. I highly doubt it haha




After reading it all I'm pretty certain she is gay, which is fine. Apparently she was going to come out but then Caitlyn swooped in and outed herself.


----------



## Happy Luppy

Glitterandstuds said:


> I don't l know how true this is but apparently Kendall and Kris were not allowed to walk the red carpet or attend any screenings. I've looked for pics and nothing but the Magnum party.


Poor girl, she badly wanted to proof she is a legit working model.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Glitterandstuds said:


> Y'all there is some serious tea over at LSA that Kendall is gay and has been dating a chick named Lauren Perez for over a year, like receipts and all.



Yeah, heard that as well.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Kris's face just keeps looking more and more botched


----------



## WishList986

Glitterandstuds said:


> After reading it all I'm pretty certain she is gay, which is fine. Apparently she was going to come out but then Caitlyn swooped in and outed herself.



If it is true, that's so sad. Girl needs to separate herself from the family and just do her for a while


----------



## NYCBelle

Glitterandstuds said:


> Y'all there is some serious tea over at LSA that Kendall is gay and has been dating a chick named Lauren Perez for over a year, like receipts and all.



i believe it


----------



## whimsic

Kendall looks like she is wearing a mask


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Yes. I seriously hope that settles and it isn't stuck like that.


----------



## caitlin1214

Kendall looks like a little girl playing dress-up in that gown.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just one night before she made a show-stopping entrance to the From The Land Of The Moon premiere. 

And Kendall Jenner was determined to dazzle once more while partying with mum Kris and her sister Kourtney Kardashian's ex-partner Scott Disick at the Chopard dinner during the Cannes Film Festival on Monday evening.

The 20-year-old supermodel wowed in a shimmering two-piece boasting a champagne hue and a fur-trimmed edge while Kris and Scott were equally glamorous in head-to-toe black ensembles.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tudded-Chopard-bash-Cannes.html#ixzz48suw2100


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Oh dear.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

They need to stop with the supermodel title and I still think she is messing with her face


----------



## GoGlam

I think she looks great


----------



## Lounorada

glitterandstuds said:


> they need to stop with the supermodel title and i still think she is messing with her face


+1


----------



## redney

Why is Scott there with them? Starting a new storyline?


----------



## morgan20

GoGlam said:


> I think she looks great




So do I the face and the dress


----------



## knasarae

I think she looks good too.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Glitterandstuds said:


> She doesn't look good with her hair pulled and something is off with her face


 
Kendall  seems to have made a trip to the Kardashians primary care doctor and when you are a Kardashain your primary care doctor is a plastic surgeon.


----------



## WishList986

With today's makeup techniques and photoshop, I honestly can't tell if she's changing her face or not. If she is, I like that its very subtle, I think she still looks really natural and beautiful


----------



## gillianna

The tan dress with feather accents reminds me of a nightgown bedroom outfit.  Just need those fluffy kitten heels to complete it.


----------



## labelwhore04

Kendall still looks really beautiful, but there is something about her face that looks "done." I can't put my finger on it though.


----------



## qudz104

redney said:


> Why is Scott there with them? Starting a new storyline?




I agree, he isn't actively a member of the family anymore I thought.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> She been putting on sensational sartorial displays ever since she landed in Cannes last week.
> 
> And Kendall Jenner lived up to her superstar model status on Saturday evening as she attended the Vanity Fair and Chopard after-party in Cap dAntibes, France.
> 
> The 19-year-old beauty turned heads on the night as she sported a plunging wrap dress for the star-studded bash held at Hotel du Cap-Eden-Roc in celebration of Cannes Film Festival.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...party-Cannes-Film-Festival.html#ixzz48jvdByPd





Sasha2012 said:


> Just one night before she made a show-stopping entrance to the From The Land Of The Moon premiere.
> 
> And Kendall Jenner was determined to dazzle once more while partying with mum Kris and her sister Kourtney Kardashian's ex-partner Scott Disick at the Chopard dinner during the Cannes Film Festival on Monday evening.
> 
> The 20-year-old supermodel wowed in a shimmering two-piece boasting a champagne hue and a fur-trimmed edge while Kris and Scott were equally glamorous in head-to-toe black ensembles.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tudded-Chopard-bash-Cannes.html#ixzz48suw2100



I really like both of these looks, I just don't like them on her. Kim's face is looking better while Kendall's face is starting to look wonky. Mess.


----------



## Brandless

I don't see the wow factor here. And even though she is tall and lean, her legs and feet don't look good at all.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Her hair is a mess and she seems so.. lifeless? I don't know.


----------



## Jikena

Sasha2012 said:


> Just one night before she made a show-stopping entrance to the From The Land Of The Moon premiere.
> 
> And Kendall Jenner was determined to dazzle once more while partying with mum Kris and her sister Kourtney Kardashian's ex-partner Scott Disick at the Chopard dinner during the Cannes Film Festival on Monday evening.
> 
> The 20-year-old supermodel wowed in a shimmering two-piece boasting a champagne hue and a fur-trimmed edge while Kris and Scott were equally glamorous in head-to-toe black ensembles.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tudded-Chopard-bash-Cannes.html#ixzz48suw2100



Okay I don't often criticize that much but... This last picture with that weird smile. She looks like an ostrich to me. 
http://hotel-lion-or.com/photos/289_1_205517.jpg


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jikena said:


> Okay I don't often criticize that much but... This last picture with that weird smile. She looks like an ostrich to me.
> http://hotel-lion-or.com/photos/289_1_205517.jpg




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] yes! But the ostrich is cuter


----------



## qudz104

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] yes! But the ostrich is cuter




I beg to differ, ostriches are terrifying (to me [emoji23][emoji23])


----------



## whimsic

Sasha2012 said:


> Just one night before she made a show-stopping entrance to the From The Land Of The Moon premiere.
> 
> And Kendall Jenner was determined to dazzle once more while partying with mum Kris and her sister Kourtney Kardashian's ex-partner Scott Disick at the Chopard dinner during the Cannes Film Festival on Monday evening.
> 
> The 20-year-old supermodel wowed in a shimmering two-piece boasting a champagne hue and a fur-trimmed edge while Kris and Scott were equally glamorous in head-to-toe black ensembles.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tudded-Chopard-bash-Cannes.html#ixzz48suw2100




Kendall got a tonne of work done and it's showing. She has the "deer in headlights" botox face, and they either photoshopped the hell out of her nose or she got rhinoplasty. There is absolutely no way this is contouring and injections.


----------



## bag-princess

never heard of him!! 



*Kylie Jenner Dating Another Older Rapper*







Kylie Jenner reportedly has another bad boy rapper as a love interest, days after ending her two-year relationship with Tyga.

                              Jenner, _below_, is said to be seeing Jahron Brathwaite, aka PartyNextDoor.
                              The pair  apparently have the full backing of Jenners older sister Kim  Kardashian, who has a similar taste in men given shes married to Kanye  West.




A source told The Sun of  Jenners new romance: Their relationship started quite suddenly but it  just feels right. They are mad for each other. She doesnt know why she  wasted time with Tyga.
                              Kylies family  found the eight-year age gap with Tyga a bit weird, especially as they  got together before she turned 18 last year.
                              PartyNextDoor is much better as hes only four years older than her.




Canadian PartyNextDoor, _above_, 22, signed to Drakes record  label, shared a snap on Instagram last weekend of his and Kylies  diamond-encrusted watches, captioned: Diamond battles with  @kyliejenner.






Brathwaite used to date singer Kehl Ani and had a fling with her in  March despite her being with someone else, which is believed to be the  reason for her suicide attempt that month.










https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/kylie-jenner-dating-another-older-rapper-after-130303664.html


----------



## V0N1B2

bag-princess said:


> never heard of him!!
> *Kylie Jenner Dating Another Older Rapper*
> Kylie Jenner reportedly has another bad boy rapper as a love interest, days after ending her two-year relationship with Tyga.
> 
> Jenner, _below_, is said to be seeing Jahron Brathwaite, aka PartyNextDoor.
> The pair  apparently have the full backing of Jenners older sister Kim  Kardashian, who has a similar taste in men given shes married to Kanye  West.
> 
> A source told The Sun of  Jenners new romance: Their relationship started quite suddenly but it  just feels right. They are mad for each other. She doesnt know why she  wasted time with Tyga.
> Kylies family  found the eight-year age gap with Tyga a bit weird, especially as they  got together before she turned 18 last year.
> PartyNextDoor is much better as hes only four years older than her.
> 
> Canadian PartyNextDoor, _above_, 22, signed to Drakes record  label, shared a snap on Instagram last weekend of his and Kylies  diamond-encrusted watches, captioned: Diamond battles with  @kyliejenner.
> 
> Brathwaite used to date singer Kehl Ani and had a fling with her in  March despite her being with someone else, which is believed to be the  reason for her suicide attempt that month.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/kylie-jenner-dating-another-older-rapper-after-130303664.html


I figured something must be going on. No mention of Kylie in this thread for the last six days.
I guess PMK needed time to spin a new storyline.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kylie and PND  I guess.


----------



## knasarae

I thought PartyNextDoor was with Khelani?? That whole thing about them breaking up, her getting with Kyrie Irving and then her cheating on Kyrie with him and he posted the pic of them in the hospital room when she made the suicide attempt.

She gave this big long story afterward about how they were soulmates and had gotten back together after she and Kyrie broke up.  So now he's suddenly with Kylie?


----------



## caitlin1214

Jikena said:


> Okay I don't often criticize that much but... This last picture with that weird smile. She looks like an ostrich to me.
> http://hotel-lion-or.com/photos/289_1_205517.jpg



Haha! Or a sloth.


----------



## lulu212121

caitlin1214 said:


> Haha! Or a sloth.


 I. Can't. The comparison is too real!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

knasarae said:


> I thought PartyNextDoor was with Khelani?? That whole thing about them breaking up, her getting with Kyrie Irving and then her cheating on Kyrie with him and he posted the pic of them in the hospital room when she made the suicide attempt.
> 
> She gave this big long story afterward about how they were soulmates and had gotten back together after she and Kyrie broke up.  So now he's suddenly with Kylie?




Well that sounds like a mess Kylie should stay far away from.


----------



## berrydiva

Kylie and PartyNextDoor?


----------



## mkr

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Well that sounds like a mess Kylie should stay far away from.


But then she doesn't have a story line.


----------



## WishList986

caitlin1214 said:


> Haha! Or a sloth.



I laughed so loud I woke up my puppy


----------



## knasarae

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Well that sounds like a mess Kylie should stay far away from.



Exactly.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Hahahaha


----------



## caitlin1214

WishList986 said:


> I laughed so loud I woke up my puppy



Sorry, WishList's puppy!


----------



## Lejic

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3359947
> 
> 
> Hahahaha




Spot on!!


----------



## White Orchid

Imma report you to PETA for such cruelty :ninja:



caitlin1214 said:


> Haha! Or a sloth.


----------



## jun3machina

Screenshot of sex tape is trending on fb...


----------



## coconutsboston

jun3machina said:


> Screenshot of sex tape is trending on fb...




Yep, just saw that too.


----------



## dangerouscurves

jun3machina said:


> Screenshot of sex tape is trending on fb...




Whose sex tape?


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> Whose sex tape?



Kylie/Tyga.


----------



## berrydiva

jun3machina said:


> Screenshot of sex tape is trending on fb...



Is there an actual screenshot or just an article of the story?


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Kylie/Tyga.




Didn't we all see it coming? You guys predicted it!


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> Didn't we all see it coming? You guys predicted it!



I've been wondering for so long when we'll see their sex tape. The moment she became a thot.


----------



## Aminamina

berrydiva said:


> I've been wondering for so long when we'll see their sex tape. The moment she became a thot.


The other side of the coin would be Kylie going to Harvard, so...it flipped the way it was supposed to...blah


----------



## berrydiva

Aminamina said:


> The other side of the coin would be Kylie going to Harvard, so...it flipped the way it was supposed to...blah



There are a very many thots holding degrees.


----------



## Aminamina

berrydiva said:


> There are a very many thots holding degrees.


Yeah, there are thots and there are thots). They aren't the same thots. Some have to hold degrees to support their thot-ness, others - just don't have to


----------



## Blue Irina

Sex tape??? "SHOCKING!"


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Is there an actual screenshot or just an article of the story?





no pic - just info that an image from their alleged tape was leaked.  thank goodness! claiming to be "graphic" and that kylie is "mortified"!   said that it "showed a young woman performing a sexual act on an african-american male"


----------



## glamourdoll.

A lot of articles state that it was on his website for 30 minutes. I doubt it's true because people would've been able to save it and spread it online by now. It's his way of directing traffic to his site


----------



## ManilaMama

glamourdoll. said:


> A lot of articles state that it was on his website for 30 minutes. I doubt it's true because people would've been able to save it and spread it online by now. It's his way of directing traffic to his site



Exactly. I didn't see any receipts..


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The evolution to Kim 2.0 has been quicker than expected.


----------



## berrydiva

Aminamina said:


> Yeah, there are thots and there are thots). They aren't the same thots. Some have to hold degrees to support their thot-ness, others - just don't have to



Child a thot is a thot.  There are no levels to it...if yous that hoe over there, then yous that hoe over there. A degree or lack there of have nothing to do with being a thot.


----------



## berrydiva

glamourdoll. said:


> A lot of articles state that it was on his website for 30 minutes. I doubt it's true because people would've been able to save it and spread it online by now. It's his way of directing traffic to his site



Agreed. If it were up for even 60 seconds, it would've been out already....those folks on the Internet are quick.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> no pic - just info that an image from their alleged tape was leaked.  thank goodness! claiming to be "graphic" and that kylie is "mortified"!   said that it "showed a young woman performing a sexual act on an african-american male"



Funny that someone who is always 3/4th naked would be mortified by a sex tape.


----------



## V0N1B2

berrydiva said:


> child a thot is a thot.  There are no levels to it...*if yous that hoe over there, then yous that hoe over there. *a degree or lack there of have nothing to do with being a thot.


#dead


----------



## Aminamina

berrydiva said:


> Child a thot is a thot.  There are no levels to it...if yous that hoe over there, then yous that hoe over there. A degree or lack there of have nothing to do with being a thot.


You like missing a point. I said Kylie would never be made getting a degree even for the excitement of entertainment and then you went on thots. Nevermind


----------



## berrydiva

Aminamina said:


> You like missing a point. I said Kylie would never be made getting a degree even for the excitement of entertainment and then you went on thots. Nevermind



I didn't miss the point...I simply said there are thots who got degrees...so I guess we both missed the point in that case. But I'm done so is you finished?


----------



## Aminamina

berrydiva said:


> I didn't miss the point...I simply said there are thots who got degrees...so I guess we both missed the point in that case. But I'm done so is you finished?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Aminamina said:


> The other side of the coin would be Kylie going to Harvard, so...it flipped the way it was supposed to...blah







berrydiva said:


> There are a very many thots holding degrees.







Aminamina said:


> Yeah, there are thots and there are thots). They aren't the same thots. Some have to hold degrees to support their thot-ness, others - just don't have to




This conversation [emoji23]


----------



## ManilaMama

I can't believe I just googled "thot definition"

man i'm old..


----------



## WishList986

ManilaMama said:


> I can't believe I just googled "thot definition"
> 
> man i'm old..



LOL praise the lord for Urban Dictionary, I'm pretty young and I still end up googling half of the slang used


----------



## Pursejoy9

bag-princess said:


> never heard of him!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Kylie Jenner Dating Another Older Rapper*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kylie Jenner reportedly has another bad boy rapper as a love interest, days after ending her two-year relationship with Tyga.
> 
> Jenner, _below_, is said to be seeing Jahron Brathwaite, aka PartyNextDoor.
> The pair  apparently have the full backing of Jenners older sister Kim  Kardashian, who has a similar taste in men given shes married to Kanye  West.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A source told The Sun of  Jenners new romance: Their relationship started quite suddenly but it  just feels right. They are mad for each other. She doesnt know why she  wasted time with Tyga.
> Kylies family  found the eight-year age gap with Tyga a bit weird, especially as they  got together before she turned 18 last year.
> PartyNextDoor is much better as hes only four years older than her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian PartyNextDoor, _above_, 22, signed to Drakes record  label, shared a snap on Instagram last weekend of his and Kylies  diamond-encrusted watches, captioned: Diamond battles with  @kyliejenner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brathwaite used to date singer Kehl Ani and had a fling with her in  March despite her being with someone else, which is believed to be the  reason for her suicide attempt that month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/kylie-jenner-dating-another-older-rapper-after-130303664.html


So much d- list anonymity, so many people out there trying to be something.


----------



## bisousx

I've never heard of the new guy. Is he a more successful rapper at least?


----------



## Jikena

Kourtney and Kim threw a little "girls' night" party for Kendall. You know, those intimate parties when you're with your friends and stuff... and this is what they do :

http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2016/21/1463996177-kk.jpg

-> THREE women are there to take care of their nails... I can't.


----------



## myown

lol

doesnt look like fun


----------



## bag-princess

Jikena said:


> Kourtney and Kim threw a little "girls' night" party for Kendall. You know, those intimate parties when you're with your friends and stuff... and this is what they do :
> 
> http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2016/21/1463996177-kk.jpg
> 
> -> *THREE women are there to take care of their nails... I can't.*





i can't either!!!   :giggles:


they always try to show how they are sooooo special and can afford to do these things - but end up looking like complete idiots that don't have a clue!!


----------



## berrydiva

bisousx said:


> I've never heard of the new guy. Is he a more successful rapper at least?



Yes.  Far more successful.


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> This conversation [emoji23]


----------



## Oruka

berrydiva said:


> Yes.  Far more successful.



He is a great rapper. I listen to his last album over and over. 

As for a sex tape, I don't think Kylie is that stupid. If Tyga had a sex tape with Kylie, he would have made a deal already.


----------



## caitlin1214

Really? Kylie's concerned about the release of a sex tape when she was dating a guy who has a song out called Make It Nasty? Really?

(I confess: I have that song on my iPod. It's on the section that strongly resembles that of a strip club DJ.)


----------



## WishList986

caitlin1214 said:


> Really? Kylie's concerned about the release of a sex tape when she was dating a guy who has a song out called Make It Nasty? Really?
> 
> (I confess: I have that song on my iPod. It's on the section that strongly resembles that of a strip club DJ.)



Don't be afraid to fly your freak flag, we all got that playlist


----------



## berrydiva

caitlin1214 said:


> Really? Kylie's concerned about the release of a sex tape when she was dating a guy who has a song out called Make It Nasty? Really?
> 
> (I confess: I have that song on my iPod. It's on the section that strongly resembles that of a strip club DJ.)



Nothing wrong with having a twerk playlist.


----------



## caitlin1214

berrydiva said:


> Nothing wrong with having a twerk playlist.



That's actually where I first heard it (that and Pop That by French Montana): in my TwerkOut class. 

(There was twerking, but it wasn't just that. It was a total lower body work out, so there were squats and leg lifts, too.)


----------



## berrydiva

caitlin1214 said:


> That's actually where I first heard it (that and Pop That by French Montana): in my TwerkOut class.
> 
> (There was twerking, but it wasn't just that. It was a total lower body work out, so there were squats and leg lifts, too.)



Sounds like a fun class. Twerking is actually a really good workout....it requires so much usage and coordination of leg, glute and core muscles.


----------



## caitlin1214

berrydiva said:


> Sounds like a fun class. Twerking is actually a really good workout....it requires so much usage and coordination of leg, glute and core muscles.




It was. I'm bummed they cancelled it. There weren't enough people taking it. 

(I would never twerk in public, but the fact that it was an all-female class in an all-female workout facility made me feel safe enough to do that.)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Jikena said:


> Kourtney and Kim threw a little "girls' night" party for Kendall. You know, those intimate parties when you're with your friends and stuff... and this is what they do :
> 
> http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2016/21/1463996177-kk.jpg
> 
> -> THREE women are there to take care of their nails... I can't.



I guess I'm missing something. A mani/pedi, liquor, music and girl talk is my idea of a girls night. Besides everything they do being for the cameras what exactly is the issue with the women being there to do their nails? I'm sure they were compensated for their time/services....


----------



## berrydiva

ladylouboutin08 said:


> i guess i'm missing something. A mani/pedi, liquor, music and girl talk is my idea of a girls night.


+1


----------



## qudz104

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I guess I'm missing something. A mani/pedi, liquor, music and girl talk is my idea of a girls night. Besides everything they do being for the cameras what exactly is the issue with the women being there to do their nails? I'm sure they were compensated for their time/services....




I agree. I'd love something similar! Minus the booze lol


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> +1


Cuz they're too lazy/pampered/entitled/rich/wanna be A listers to do their own nails.  And they show the world so we'll think they matter.

Just a guess.


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> *Cuz they're too lazy/pampered/entitled/rich/wanna be A listers to do their own nails.  And they show the world so we'll think they matter.*
> 
> Just a guess.





THIS!!!!

they always have to show them doing something ordinary that most people do all the time - as if them doing it makes it so much more special and different! 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## mkr

And they give the illusion that they're so so rich.  Alot of what they do/where they go is paid for by the show.  They paid for Kim's 72 day normal wedding, and I think all those vacations are paid for too.


----------



## Queenpixie

how I see the process of kylies face will be.


----------



## whimsic

caitlin1214 said:


> That's actually where I first heard it (that and Pop That by French Montana): in my TwerkOut class.
> 
> (There was twerking, but it wasn't just that. It was a total lower body work out, so there were squats and leg lifts, too.)



I want a TwerkOut class!


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Cuz they're too lazy/pampered/entitled/rich/wanna be A listers to do their own nails.  And they show the world so we'll think they matter.
> 
> Just a guess.



I guess...I didn't realize having a mani/pedi party meant all of that...sounds like a stretch just to have a gripe but different strokes and all of that jazz.


----------



## WishList986

berrydiva said:


> Sounds like a fun class. Twerking is actually a really good workout....it requires so much usage and coordination of leg, glute and core muscles.



I have weekly twerk/dance sessions while I procrastinate cleaning my house. It's such a great way to work out without feeling like a workout!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

berrydiva said:


> I guess...I didn't realize having a mani/pedi party meant all of that...sounds like a stretch just to have a gripe but different strokes and all of that jazz.



Yeah agree. I can't stand the K's but this is reaching.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> I guess...I didn't realize having a mani/pedi party meant all of that...sounds like a stretch just to have a gripe but different strokes and all of that jazz.



Yeah, def a reach.

Beyond removing nail polish and filing my nails I never do anything to them myself. Being a left handed makes it hard to do a decent mani myself.


----------



## knasarae

I'm a lefty and I do my own nails and am often told they look like they were professionally done.  It just takes practice.  I actually started doing my own because when I would get them done they would chip very quickly.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

knasarae said:


> I'm a lefty and I do my own nails and am often told they look like they were professionally done.  It just takes practice.  I actually started doing my own because when I would get them done they would chip very quickly.



I blame being a lefty on everything, lol. That's great that you can do them yourself.


----------



## WishList986

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I blame being a lefty on everything, lol. That's great that you can do them yourself.



All of my failures definitely would have been successes if I was not left handed


----------



## Sasha2012

She confessed to feeling left out by her famous family as she jets around the globe as an in-demand supermodel.

But Kendall Jenner had to get back to business as she stunned at a beauty launch in London on Thursday.

The stunning reality star was the big draw at the Launch of The Estee Edit at Selfridges department store.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eels-forgotten-sisters-job.html#ixzz49o6vlWn6


----------



## Wildflower22

I like it.


----------



## qudz104

I only see her father in her! And it looks even more so since he became Caitlyn


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> She confessed to feeling left out by her famous family as she jets around the globe as an in-demand supermodel.
> 
> 
> 
> But Kendall Jenner had to get back to business as she stunned at a beauty launch in London on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> The stunning reality star was the big draw at the Launch of The Estee Edit at Selfridges department store.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eels-forgotten-sisters-job.html#ixzz49o6vlWn6




Wrong shade of foundation.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3359947
> 
> 
> Hahahaha


 
She looks ridiculous and she can't think this is normal. There has to be some small part of her brain that knows she looks like a clown. I feel so bad for her.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://radaronline.com/celebrity-news/kylie-jenner-money-loan-tyga-debt/

*Clueless Kylie Jenner Desperate To Get Back Over $2 Million From Tyga*

RadarOnline.com has exclusively learned that Tyga owes his ex-sugar mama Kylie Jenner millions of dollars! Kylie had been bankrolling Tyga for well over a year and shes finding herself short on cash as a result, an insider revealed.

The reality teen quickly got a harsh lesson in fiscal responsibility when she begged him to start paying her back.

He was shocked when she asked to be paid, telling her he thought the money was a gift, not a loan, the insider said. Hes a total loser and owes her over $2 million.

However, 26-year-old Tygas shock was nowhere near the surprise Kris Jenner got when her 18-year-old daughter broke the news.

Kylie had no choice but to admit it all to Kris, who absolutely hit the roof, said the insider. She threatened to go after him if Kylie didnt ditch him.

She was always helping him, paying his legal bills when he was getting out of his record contract and she funding most of his latest album, which flopped, continued the insider.

Kris now wants her on an accountancy course because shes obviously completely clueless about money.


----------



## ManilaMama

Sasha2012 said:


> http://radaronline.com/celebrity-news/kylie-jenner-money-loan-tyga-debt/
> 
> 
> 
> *Clueless Kylie Jenner Desperate To Get Back Over $2 Million From Tyga*
> 
> 
> 
> RadarOnline.com has exclusively learned that Tyga owes his ex-sugar mama Kylie Jenner millions of dollars! Kylie had been bankrolling Tyga for well over a year and shes finding herself short on cash as a result, an insider revealed.
> 
> 
> 
> The reality teen quickly got a harsh lesson in fiscal responsibility when she begged him to start paying her back.
> 
> 
> 
> He was shocked when she asked to be paid, telling her he thought the money was a gift, not a loan, the insider said. Hes a total loser and owes her over $2 million.
> 
> 
> 
> However, 26-year-old Tygas shock was nowhere near the surprise Kris Jenner got when her 18-year-old daughter broke the news.
> 
> 
> 
> Kylie had no choice but to admit it all to Kris, who absolutely hit the roof, said the insider. She threatened to go after him if Kylie didnt ditch him.
> 
> 
> 
> She was always helping him, paying his legal bills when he was getting out of his record contract and she funding most of his latest album, which flopped, continued the insider.
> 
> 
> 
> Kris now wants her on an accountancy course because shes obviously completely clueless about money.




I wonder how much of this is true? Does she really have access to millions just like that? To spend as she pleases? Smh. Expensive lesson to learn. Smh


----------



## Sasha2012

ManilaMama said:


> I wonder how much of this is true? Does she really have access to millions just like that? To spend as she pleases? Smh. Expensive lesson to learn. Smh



Well she said on twitter this is false. Also Tyga is currently in vegas with Kourtney and Khloe to celebrate Scott's birthday.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Kendall looks cute. 

I don't think Kylie is that stupid. She's one I trust to keep her money from trifling guys. And I'm sure Kris is on her money like a hawk. She wouldn't let that happen.


----------



## Lejic

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Kendall looks cute.
> 
> I don't think Kylie is that stupid. She's one I trust to keep her money from trifling guys. And I'm sure Kris is on her money like a hawk. She wouldn't let that happen.




I've seen smarter people lose money to people they love, so I wouldn't be too surprised if at least some money was lost.

Although I do agree with the other poster that if this were the case her sisters wouldn't be partying with him.


----------



## lizmil

Oh poor her.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## redney

Just as we knew. He didn't "buy" her a car for her birthday.


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> http://radaronline.com/celebrity-news/kylie-jenner-money-loan-tyga-debt/
> 
> *Clueless Kylie Jenner Desperate To Get Back Over $2 Million From Tyga*
> 
> RadarOnline.com has exclusively learned that Tyga owes his ex-sugar mama Kylie Jenner millions of dollars! Kylie had been bankrolling Tyga for well over a year and shes finding herself short on cash as a result, an insider revealed.
> 
> The reality teen quickly got a harsh lesson in fiscal responsibility when she begged him to start paying her back.
> 
> He was shocked when she asked to be paid, telling her he thought the money was a gift, not a loan, the insider said. Hes a total loser and owes her over $2 million.
> 
> However, 26-year-old Tygas shock was nowhere near the surprise Kris Jenner got when her 18-year-old daughter broke the news.
> 
> Kylie had no choice but to admit it all to Kris, who absolutely hit the roof, said the insider. She threatened to go after him if Kylie didnt ditch him.
> 
> She was always helping him, paying his legal bills when he was getting out of his record contract and she funding most of his latest album, which flopped, continued the insider.
> 
> Kris now wants her on an accountancy course because shes obviously completely clueless about money.




If this is true kylie should never be allowed to make decisions... on ANY-THING.... 

Steal a broke man from another woman and have him owe you millions .... Now his ex gonna be your sis inlaw.... 

#icant


----------



## V0N1B2

tweegy said:


> Steal a broke man from another woman and have him owe you millions .... Now his ex gonna be your sis inlaw....
> 
> #icant


Is that what they call karma?


----------



## dangerouscurves

tweegy said:


> If this is true kylie should never be allowed to make decisions... on ANY-THING....
> 
> 
> 
> Steal a broke man from another woman and have him owe you millions .... Now his ex gonna be your sis inlaw....
> 
> 
> 
> #icant




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] your comments are always on point!


----------



## whimsic

Kylie didn't steal anyone. This loser took advantage of a child's crush on him. Her family didn't protect her. This is a sad situation.


----------



## VickyB

I call BS on this entire story, No way, no how does Kris not have control measures in place re Kylie's spending.


----------



## whimsic

VickyB said:


> I call BS on this entire story, No way, no how does Kris not have control measures in place re Kylie's spending.



Plus I doubt they have thid much $ in liquid assets lying around


----------



## dangerouscurves

This is how they throw Tyga under the bus, not that he doesn't deserve it.


----------



## Sasha2012

On Sunday, she shared a series of provocative lingerie snaps with her 62 million Instagram followers.

But by Monday, reality star Kylie Jenner kept the flesh on parade as she celebrated Memorial Day with her sister Kendall and their celebrity friends wearing risque bikinis.

In one provocative snap, the 18-year-old gets very close to gal pal Hailey Baldwin, who clutches Kylie's arms as they cosy up.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ly-clad-pal-Hailey-Baldwin.html#ixzz4ACDLUzX5


----------



## labelwhore04

Advertising?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

They're arching their backs for dear life in those pics, lol. Doing the most. 

I've been contemplating a tiny red tattoo on my hip for a while now, I just have no idea what I want.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's grown up in the spotlight.

And even when spending a quiet Sunday at home, Kylie Jenner likes to be the centre of attention -sharing a series of sexy selfies in a black lace bra.

The 18-year-old reality television star showcased her curves in the revealing snaps which she posted to Instagram, captioned: 'New to me and this is new to you.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-new-beau-PNG-hides-her.html#ixzz4ACVjOyOL


----------



## Brklynjuice87

countdown until kylie grows a tumor on her back like her sisters lol


----------



## Caz71

Am I the only one that finds Kendall boring!

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## redney

Caz71 said:


> Am I the only one that finds Kendall boring!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app



Nope. She's Kendull for sure.


----------



## ManilaMama

"New to me.." Wha?? What's she talking about? Her black bra is pre-loved?!?


----------



## myown

Brklynjuice87 said:


> countdown until kylie grows a tumor on her back like her sisters lol



lol it took me a second to get this


----------



## dangerouscurves

ManilaMama said:


> "New to me.." Wha?? What's she talking about? Her black bra is pre-loved?!?




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Jikena

Funny how Kylie's Intagram gives a big bum to everyone. 

Come on, it looks like Kendall has as much hips and a$$ as Kylie in this pic ! 

The whole thing is so cringeworthy. "Look at us, we sexy, look look" And who touches their friend's a$$ ? Oo


----------



## vink

ManilaMama said:


> "New to me.." Wha?? What's she talking about? Her black bra is pre-loved?!?




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] OMG!!! You crack me up!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## pukasonqo

ManilaMama said:


> "New to me.." Wha?? What's she talking about? Her black bra is pre-loved?!?




maybe the boobs are new to her?


----------



## myown

Jikena said:


> Funny how Kylie's Intagram gives a big bum to everyone.
> 
> Come on, it looks like Kendall has as much hips and a$$ as Kylie in this pic !



it´s just that Kylie sticks it out more with her posture


----------



## terebina786

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> They're arching their backs for dear life in those pics, lol. Doing the most.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been contemplating a tiny red tattoo on my hip for a while now, I just have no idea what I want.




Me too but not on my hip.  I'm thinking a red heart outline inside my ring finger.

I can't even hate on this chick anymore.  I know full well if I had that body I'd be doing the most too lol.


----------



## WishList986

At least with the longer hair in the last pic she looks more her age and less 30 year old. Also I would kill to look like that in a bikini!


----------



## caitlin1214

Jikena said:


> Funny how Kylie's Intagram gives a big bum to everyone.
> 
> Come on, it looks like Kendall has as much hips and a$$ as Kylie in this pic !
> 
> The whole thing is so cringeworthy. "Look at us, we sexy, look look" And who touches their friend's a$$ ? Oo



I used to take a burlesque dance class, and we did a routine to Welcome to Burlesque. In the dance, there was a burlesque line, where everyone bends forward and each person's forearms were crossed on the person ahead of us's lower back. 

(No cheek touching.)

And that was for about three seconds before moving on to the rest of the dance. 


I've jokingly slapped my friend's butts before, but there was no picture. 

I love my friends, I just don't want to play grabazz with them.


----------



## berrydiva

Nothing wrong with grabbing your friend's a$$....yall too uptight sometimes


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Nothing wrong with grabbing your friend's a$$....yall too uptight sometimes




I spank them sometimes.


----------



## VickyB

Holy blow up lip , Batman! What did Kylie inject in that lower lip? Looks like she was stung a 1,000 times!


----------



## poopsie

VickyB said:


> Holy blow up lip , Batman! What did Kylie inject in that lower lip? Looks like she was stung a 1,000 times!








probably works just as well on the other end


----------



## myown

berrydiva said:


> Nothing wrong with grabbing your friend's a$$....yall too uptight sometimes



agree


----------



## bisousx

berrydiva said:


> Nothing wrong with grabbing your friend's a$$....yall too uptight sometimes



Forreal... my friends grab and say honnnnnnk


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> I spank them sometimes.



Me too! And a pinch here or there.


----------



## WishList986

berrydiva said:


> Nothing wrong with grabbing your friend's a$$....yall too uptight sometimes



Good god, right!!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Is the Smith boy gay? I'm kind of guessing he is.


----------



## knasarae

kittenslingerie said:


> Is the Smith boy gay? I'm kind of guessing he is.




He has/had a girlfriend not too long ago.  They were all over each other when he was lugging that gallon jug of water to those fashion shows.  *shrugs*  He probably sees himself as asexual.


----------



## Jikena

No news since the 2nd of June ? What is going on ?


----------



## mkr

They are a planning a massive attack  on all fronts.


----------



## Nathalya

Lol

Sent from my SM-J111M using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Glitterandstuds

No news? Glamour sending out emails that Kendall cut her hair


----------



## Sasha2012

She may be promoting the latest product in her lip line.

But surely no one was interested in Kylie Jenner's signature pucker.

The 18-year-old reality star took to Instagram on Monday to share a very racy photo of herself to advertise the upcoming Kylie Cosmetics release.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...bodysuit-promote-make-line.html#ixzz4BX9w3nJM


----------



## Jikena

Sasha2012 said:


> She may be promoting the latest product in her lip line.
> 
> But surely no one was interested in Kylie Jenner's signature pucker.
> 
> The 18-year-old reality star took to Instagram on Monday to share a very racy photo of herself to advertise the upcoming Kylie Cosmetics release.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...bodysuit-promote-make-line.html#ixzz4BX9w3nJM



Looks like she refilled her lips hard. Or photoshopped them...


----------



## mkr

Looks like some of Kim's old outfits, except Kylie actually fits into them.


----------



## Chagall

Jikena said:


> Okay I don't often criticize that much but... This last picture with that weird smile. She looks like an ostrich to me.
> http://hotel-lion-or.com/photos/289_1_205517.jpg



She reminds me of Jacquie Kennedy in that last shot.


----------



## zen1965

^Jackie Kennedy??? How can Kylie even be mentioned in the same sentence?


----------



## Chagall

zen1965 said:


> ^Jackie Kennedy??? How can Kylie even be mentioned in the same sentence?



I was referring to the last picture of Kendall not Kylie. Kylie bears absolutely no resemblance to Jacquie, but I do see it with Kendall and always have. The real joke is after I posted I pushed the link and an ostrich showed up. Not meaning to insult Jacquie because I really admired her.


----------



## maxinea

great post


----------



## Vienna

Wow, her bottom lip is taking over!


----------



## Jayne1

Moving from the old house and where is the quote button?

"Kylie Jenner is officially ready to move on from the first not-so-humble abode she called home ... putting it on the market for almost $4 million.

Kylie bought the 4,800 sq ft Calabasas crib just over a year ago for $2.7 million and completely revamped the inside and back yard. The new listing is set at $3.9 million, a hefty upgrade even though it's unclear how much she put in remodeling the place.

The house, listed by real estate giant Tomer Fridman has 5 bedrooms, a pool and closet space for days. Not to mention the massive dining table in the back yard for parties."

http://www.tmz.com/2016/06/18/kylie-jenner-lists-calabasas-house/


----------



## zen1965

Chagall said:


> I was referring to the last picture of Kendall not Kylie. Kylie bears absolutely no resemblance to Jacquie, but I do see it with Kendall and always have. The real joke is after I posted I pushed the link and an ostrich showed up. Not meaning to insult Jacquie because I really admired her.



Sorry, I got that mixed up. The last porn-fest pics of Kylie obviously befuddled my brain.


----------



## mcb100

I wonder why she's selling her large home...I don't even think she's lived in there that long yet...she can't have been living in that house for more than a few years, which isn't that long to live in a house when you put a lot of time into having someone remodel it.


----------



## CeeJay

^^ she's already purchased an even larger home in Hidden Hills, nearer to her mother (Kris).  Personally, I would never buy a house in either Calabasas or Hidden Hills; it's total desert out there and that's where a lot of the fires start (was a good-sized one very recently).


----------



## Jayne1

CeeJay said:


> ^^ she's already purchased an even larger home in Hidden Hills, nearer to her mother (Kris).  Personally, I would never buy a house in either Calabasas or Hidden Hills; it's total desert out there and that's where a lot of the fires start (was a good-sized one very recently).



They water their lawns so much, it never looked like a desert to me.  lol

Where would you buy?


----------



## CeeJay

Jayne1 said:


> They water their lawns so much, it never looked like a desert to me.  lol
> 
> Where would you buy?



*Right you are!!!*  .. they do water their lawns, unlike the rest of us (_then again .. there was a brief blip a few months ago where they said that Kylie was charged for her over-use of water .. I'm sure she didn't pay it though_!).  I'm in the Valley, but if I had tons of $$$ .. I would likely buy in the Pacific Palisades (loved Pasadena too, but it's a little too boring).


----------



## Jayne1

CeeJay said:


> *Right you are!!!*  .. they do water their lawns, unlike the rest of us (_then again .. there was a brief blip a few months ago where they said that Kylie was charged for her over-use of water .. I'm sure she didn't pay it though_!).  I'm in the Valley, but if I had tons of $$$ .. I would likely buy in the Pacific Palisades (loved Pasadena too, but it's a little too boring).


It annoys me so much to see the rich celebs with their green lawns. It's not as if they have small places, they have so much landscaping to water.

Maybe the water problem won't be as bad this summer?


----------



## Wildflower22

She should spray paint her lawn green. I saw a YouTube video of it, and it's a great way to have a green lawn without the water.


----------



## WishList986

"Droughts are for poor people, do you think J.Lo has a brown lawn?!" - A Cinderella Story


Jayne1 said:


> It annoys me so much to see the rich celebs with their green lawns. It's not as if they have small places, they have so much landscaping to water.
> 
> Maybe the water problem won't be as bad this summer?


----------



## berrydiva

I like that lippie she's wearing to promo her lip kit.


----------



## princess101804

I live in SoCal it's actually very easy to get fined for over water usage. We have our sprinklers on 3x a week, grass is still brown, and we got fined because it's supposed to be 2x a week for 30mins. I'm sure the fees are pocket change to them.


----------



## Jayne1

princess101804 said:


> I live in SoCal it's actually very easy to get fined for over water usage. We have our sprinklers on 3x a week, grass is still brown, and we got fined because it's supposed to be 2x a week for 30mins. I'm sure the fees are pocket change to them.


Think of all the money they could make if the over waterers were fined a significant amount and forced to pay, which will still probably be pocket change. The city will make lots of money for other things.


----------



## ManilaMama

Succulent rock gardens are all the rage now. I wonder which celeb will scrap their "wasteful" lawns first and hire the best xeriscaper out there!!!

If I had all the moolah, I would so do this. Drought-tolerant agaves, cacti.. blue aloes and echevarias.. All among a plethora of exotic rocks.. wow.. beautiful!!




When someone does it, then we know they read our forum haha! ~insert wiggle eyes emoji that I cannot find~


----------



## dangerouscurves

ManilaMama said:


> Succulent rock gardens are all the rage now. I wonder which celeb will scrap their "wasteful" lawns first and hire the best xeriscaper out there!!!
> 
> If I had all the moolah, I would so do this. Drought-tolerant agaves, cacti.. blue aloes and echevarias.. All among a plethora of exotic rocks.. wow.. beautiful!!
> 
> View attachment 3387117
> 
> 
> When someone does it, then we know they read our forum haha! ~insert wiggle eyes emoji that I cannot find~



Now this garden looks beautiful!


----------



## Jayne1

ManilaMama said:


> Succulent rock gardens are all the rage now. I wonder which celeb will scrap their "wasteful" lawns first and hire the best xeriscaper out there!!!
> 
> If I had all the moolah, I would so do this. Drought-tolerant agaves, cacti.. blue aloes and echevarias.. All among a plethora of exotic rocks.. wow.. beautiful!!
> 
> View attachment 3387117
> 
> 
> When someone does it, then we know they read our forum haha! ~insert wiggle eyes emoji that I cannot find~


Yes and some sun loving ornamental grasses.

Instead they water grass and use pesticides to kill the weeds.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

mcb100 said:


> I wonder why she's selling her large home...I don't even think she's lived in there that long yet...she can't have been living in that house for more than a few years, which isn't that long to live in a house when you put a lot of time into having someone remodel it.



It says in the article that she bought it just over a year ago.


----------



## Jikena

http://www.eonline.com/news/775292/...akeout-in-his-new-music-video-come-and-see-me


----------



## berrydiva

Jikena said:


> http://www.eonline.com/news/775292/...akeout-in-his-new-music-video-come-and-see-me


Can you quote the story please? I don't want to be a contributor to their relevance by clicking the link giving the site hits. lol


----------



## mkr

Does this person by chance make a better living than Tyga?  I've... never heard of him so


----------



## Jikena

berrydiva said:


> Can you quote the story please? I don't want to be a contributor to their relevance by clicking the link giving the site hits. lol



PartyNextDoor (whoever he is) has a new song video and Kylie is in it. At the end of the video, they kiss under the rain. DID SHE JUST CONFIRM THEIR RELATIONSHIP. DID THEY OR DID THEY NOT. OUBAOUBAOUBA. ...


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Does this person by chance make a better living than Tyga?  I've... never heard of him so


Yes. PND actually has a career and is successful.



Jikena said:


> PartyNextDoor (whoever he is) has a new song video and Kylie is in it. At the end of the video, they kiss under the rain. DID SHE JUST CONFIRM THEIR RELATIONSHIP. DID THEY OR DID THEY NOT. OUBAOUBAOUBA. ...


I gathered that from the web addy link LOL. Not even sure what I thought there would be more of a story.

I like PND...too bad his career will follow in the shadows of everyone else they've destroyed.


----------



## Happy Luppy

If i have her money, i prefer to have a penthouse. Just saying.


----------



## zen1965

According to this article http://www.eonline.com/news/766054/...rtynextdoor-8-things-to-know-about-the-rapper
he calls himself "private". You sure picked the right girl, hon.


----------



## Lounorada

zen1965 said:


> According to this article http://www.eonline.com/news/766054/...rtynextdoor-8-things-to-know-about-the-rapper
> he calls himself "private". You sure picked the right girl, hon.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Jikena said:


> PartyNextDoor (whoever he is) has a new song video and Kylie is in it. At the end of the video, they kiss under the rain. DID SHE JUST CONFIRM THEIR RELATIONSHIP. DID THEY OR DID THEY NOT. OUBAOUBAOUBA. ...


i am baffled!
why is kylie so thirsty?? 
look at kendall, i mean she does party but doesn't go after the next rapper in town
kylie is such a kardashian! just like khloe she has a type
who managed to date a tremendous amount of basketball players (it was basketball right?)
and now since tyga split, they unleashed a beast Ky who goes after every rapper 
why cant they just date regular people?
as in do they choose them because of their career?


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Tyga posted a picture of Kylie, captioning 'they always come back...' 

ETA: He has deleted the post


----------



## Oryx816

RedSoleAddict said:


> Tyga posted a picture of Kylie, captioning 'they always come back...'



Ah, yes.....the mantra of rejects far and wide.


----------



## Jikena

What the f*ck...

http://www.viralthread.com/time-for...M&utm_campaign=Clover&lc_content_id=RB6LqdGar


----------



## Notorious Pink

Jikena said:


> What the f*ck...
> 
> http://www.viralthread.com/time-for...M&utm_campaign=Clover&lc_content_id=RB6LqdGar



Whyyyy did I click on that link??? [emoji43]


----------



## dangerouscurves

BBC said:


> Whyyyy did I click on that link??? [emoji43]



[emoji23] because you're a cat and curiosity kills the cat! Lol! But I agree that there should have been a warning.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

And people say she's not thirsty.. come on..


----------



## terebina786

I have my nipples pierced and I've gone braless in black but I don't have flashes on me which is what would cause the see through effect.  I just don't understand the mom jeans and boots... Isn't it really hot in NYC?


----------



## AECornell

I think it's a legit sheer shirt. Nothing to do with a flash.

She does have nice boobs though. She got small implants right?



terebina786 said:


> I have my nipples pierced and I've gone braless in black but I don't have flashes on me which is what would cause the see through effect.  I just don't understand the mom jeans and boots... Isn't it really hot in NYC?


----------



## myown

Jikena said:


> What the f*ck...
> 
> http://www.viralthread.com/time-for...M&utm_campaign=Clover&lc_content_id=RB6LqdGar


Elisabeth & James said it a E&J top https://www.instagram.com/p/BG9Zt6CgE90/?taken-by=elizandjames


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

AECornell said:


> I think it's a legit sheer shirt. Nothing to do with a flash.
> 
> She does have nice boobs though. She got small implants right?



Yeah she has great implants. The rest of the klan should switch to her plastic surgeon.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Cinamonn_girl said:


> And people say she's not thirsty.. come on..


is not when you compare her with kylie!
but shes related to the kardashian of course shes thirsty
she used to be a very shy person who over night turned into a model (which i still dont get)
its her way of showing off, hence getting her nipple pierced


----------



## Jikena

Am I the only one with the website acting funky ? When I reload the page I'm on, it goes back to old pages. ~p.400 then ~p 700. I spend seconds reading one-year old comments trying to find the last one I read then I realise.


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> I have my nipples pierced and I've gone braless in black but I don't have flashes on me which is what would cause the see through effect.  I just don't understand the mom jeans and boots... Isn't it really hot in NYC?


It's not that hot. It's been really cool in the evenings.


----------



## White Orchid

terebina786 said:


> I have my nipples pierced and I've gone braless in black but I don't have flashes on me which is what would cause the see through effect.  I just don't understand the mom jeans and boots... Isn't it really hot in NYC?


OK, I'll ask.  Why did you pierce them?  I imagine it hurt like hell?


----------



## terebina786

White Orchid said:


> OK, I'll ask.  Why did you pierce them?  I imagine it hurt like hell?



I always wanted them so I did it when I was on vacation 3 years ago - kind of an impulsive, 3am thing.  It did hurt [emoji4]


----------



## White Orchid

Thanks.  I can barely handle a paper cut so yeah...lol.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

My one nip hurt like a b!tch but it's cute, tho.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> My one nip hurt like a b!tch but it's cute, tho.


Wait. You only have one done or only one hurt a lot more than the other? I thought about getting it done but for some reason I think I couldn't deal with the pain, even though I have several tattoos in supposedly painful areas that didn't hurt me much.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> Wait. You only have one done or only one hurt a lot more than the other? I thought about getting it done but for some reason I think I couldn't deal with the pain, even though I have several tattoos in supposedly painful areas that didn't hurt me much.



I had every intention on getting both done but whew...after the chick pierced my left one first, I'd had enough. I like to think I have a decent tolerance for pain but nah. I was outdone. I keep saying I'm going to get the other one pierced but I'm just BS'ing myself, tbh. 

The three people I know that have them done all seem to agree that they are one of the most painful piercings to get. My bestie has her hood pierced and she says that was a cakewalk compared to her nips.


----------



## bisousx

I've had mine pierced a few times when I was in my teens. Sometimes both at a time, then I'd get bored, take them out, then get another one.

For me, it was extreme pain for 1 second and then adrenaline kicks in and you're just really excited. One time, I felt faint and the tattoo artist/piercer had to bring me a soda to get my sugar level up. But honestly, not a bad experience.


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> Wait. You only have one done or only one hurt a lot more than the other? I thought about getting it done but for some reason I think I couldn't deal with the pain, even though I have several tattoos in supposedly painful areas that didn't hurt me much.



Get it! LOL... It's really a momentary pain and then it's done.  I have 3 tattoos and the one on the inside of my finger hurt the most because it was constant pain for 10 minutes of a needle going in and out. I'm actually dreading getting it touched up.


----------



## Jikena

Apparently Tyga and Kylie are back together


----------



## pixiejenna

I caught a glimpse of them on TMZ they went Bentley or Ferrari "shopping" again. They really don't have anything going on in their lives without each other. It's funny to see a guy who got evicted because he can't even pay the rent looking at 6 figure cars.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Oryx816

^ Pretentious idiots.


----------



## WishList986

terebina786 said:


> I always wanted them so I did it when I was on vacation 3 years ago - kind of an impulsive, 3am thing.  It did hurt [emoji4]


I've been wanting mine done for about 2 years now. I think I might as well just go for it!!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Surprised Kendall isn't at couture week and Bella just walked for Versace and Dior. Bella is the new Kendall LOL


----------



## redney

http://jezebel.com/kylie-jenners-cosmetic-line-isnt-keeping-up-with-the-be-1783118845

Oopsies. Kylie's make up business has poor business practices.


----------



## chowlover2

redney said:


> http://jezebel.com/kylie-jenners-cosmetic-line-isnt-keeping-up-with-the-be-1783118845
> 
> Oopsies. Kylie's make up business has poor business practices.


What a surprise!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Have you guys seen this review on Kylie's lip line?? OMG 



*she swears in the video*


----------



## Jayne1

Glitterandstuds said:


> Have you guys seen this review on Kylie's lip line?? OMG
> 
> 
> 
> *she swears in the video*



Excellent review because it's not just about how it goes on the lips.


----------



## mkr

It's about realizing things?  She's as dumb as Kim.


----------



## Jikena

Glitterandstuds said:


> Have you guys seen this review on Kylie's lip line?? OMG
> 
> 
> 
> *she swears in the video*




I had already seen this video. Just curious, do you think this girl has lip fillers ? I cannot tell these things but her lips kind of look weird to me.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Jikena said:


> I had already seen this video. Just curious, do you think this girl has lip fillers ? I cannot tell these things but her lips kind of look weird to me.



I thought her lips were small so I'm gonna say no to fillers, to be fair the whole shape of her face is off lol


----------



## ashlie

Jikena said:


> I had already seen this video. Just curious, do you think this girl has lip fillers ? I cannot tell these things but her lips kind of look weird to me.



I think she does because her top lip looks like it has some type of filler.


----------



## tweegy

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ikini-image-defending-low-lip-kit-rating.html


----------



## myown

I must say, I actually like the photo of her at the diner (?)


----------



## terebina786

I bought one of her lipkits... The shipping was fast to Canada, it's a decent product but not worth the hype.  There are better brands that the same price.


----------



## Happy Luppy

for the price tag, it is definitely not worth it. 
i prefer colourpop.


----------



## poopsie

24 minutes? yipes


----------



## Vienna

Glitterandstuds said:


> Have you guys seen this review on Kylie's lip line?? OMG
> 
> 
> 
> *she swears in the video*




Who is that reviewing? Her whole face looks strange. Definitely a bad lip filler job in her upper lip.


----------



## Jikena

Vienna said:


> Who is that reviewing? Her whole face looks strange. Definitely a bad lip filler job in her upper lip.



Savage


----------



## pixiejenna

Kendull opened the fendi show. The show was on top of the trevi fountain.Very pretty between the location, the clothing, hair and makeup, and music it was very fairy tail esque. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Glitterandstuds said:


> Have you guys seen this review on Kylie's lip line?? OMG
> 
> 
> 
> *she swears in the video*



I watched. She was spot on!


----------



## Viva La Fashion

pixiejenna said:


> Kendull opened the fendi show. The show was on top of the trevi fountain.Very pretty between the location, the clothing, hair and makeup, and music it was very fairy tail esque.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


i saw some picture of the show as well!
i used to respect karl but my prescriptive changed
please would someone explain to me his obsession with kendall?
specially associated with fendi
she seems to be ONLY one the campaign and on the runway regularly
& to open a show?? wow its huge thing which a much greater model should have this position
karl was such a unique designer with fresh ideas, and i hate hate when designer associate themselves with celebrities
i get it! the industry rely heavily on young generation and how social media has a huge impact on brand itself
but really? i dislike balmain brand because of olivier 
omg the way hes obsessed with kim and the whole kardashian fiasco is insane!
and for him to design a whole collection based on her??
when will this ever stop?


----------



## Viva La Fashion

http://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/fall-2016-couture/fendi the link to the collection which i think is fuglyyyy af!
a lot of ppl i know liked just because its "fendi" ......
i have no words


----------



## Chloe_chick999

I didn't know Kendall and Kylie were stocked at Neiman Marcus? Geez....


----------



## Sasha2012

She got everyone talking when she showed off her brand new diamond ring last week.

And Kylie Jenner continued to keep the rumours that she is engaged to Tyga alive on Monday, as she made no attempt at hiding the enormous accessory in a quick Snapchat video.

The 18-year-old drummed her ring finger for all to see in the video, which read simply 'bae spoils.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...iamond-ring-wedding-finger.html#ixzz4EGS6O6Mq


----------



## poopsie

I thought bae was broke.............?


----------



## Sasha2012

Their romance is easily one of the most convoluted of the showbiz world. 

So Kylie Jenner and Tyga's apparent reunion comes as no surprise to onlookers, after they were seen together after the US launch for clothing retailer PrettyLittleThing on Thursday night. 

The 18-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star went on to Instagram an image of the duo from their night out with the caption 'Mr and Mrs' - yet curiously deleted the shot shortly after.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ntic-snap-captioned-Mr-Mrs.html#ixzz4EGY4cYjJ


----------



## bisousx

Kylie has the best body in the family imo


----------



## myown

Poor Kylie. She just can't without him.


----------



## labelwhore04

Kylie is looking old. How is this girl only 18? She looks 30.


----------



## Chagall

I wish she hadn't done all the ps to her face. She was cute before but now she looks plastic and older than she should.


----------



## terebina786

I like that dress... I need to go find it!


----------



## DiorT

For someone who was crying on the last episode that "she wasn't meant to be famous" and all this gives her "major anxiety"..she sure is eating it up....got over that train of thought real quick.....bs...


----------



## Bag*Snob

terebina786 said:


> I like that dress... I need to go find it!



It was for sale on the Pretty Little Thing.com but it seems to be sold out.
https://www.prettylittlething.us/
(I feel like Lou)


----------



## Chagall

Sasha2012 said:


> Their romance is easily one of the most convoluted of the showbiz world.
> 
> So Kylie Jenner and Tyga's apparent reunion comes as no surprise to onlookers, after they were seen together after the US launch for clothing retailer PrettyLittleThing on Thursday night.
> 
> The 18-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star went on to Instagram an image of the duo from their night out with the caption 'Mr and Mrs' - yet curiously deleted the shot shortly after.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ntic-snap-captioned-Mr-Mrs.html#ixzz4EGY4cYjJ


She looks years older than him in these pictures even though the reverse is true. Like SHE is robbing the cradle.


----------



## AEGIS

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I didn't know Kendall and Kylie were stocked at Neiman Marcus? Geez....



Their team is good bc those girls don't really work hard.


----------



## labelwhore04

I was looking at their new handbag collection and i was really surprised at the prices, $300-$600. Like really? Who would pay that? You can get way nicer bags from a REAL designer for that price.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

AEGIS said:


> Their team is good bc those girls don't really work hard.


This.


labelwhore04 said:


> I was looking at their new handbag collection and i was really surprised at the prices, $300-$600. Like really? Who would pay that? You can get way nicer bags from a REAL designer for that price.


And this too!


----------



## Sasha2012

She was enjoying a romantic tour of Europe with her on-again boyfriend.

But Kylie Jenner had to say not only goodbye to culture and fine food but also Tyga as she touched down in Los Angeles on Wednesday, leaving her beau to continue his European tour.

The 18-year-old flashed her massive diamond sparkler, which she denies is an engagement ring despite being a gift from her 26-year-old beau.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hes-LA-leaving-beau-Europe.html#ixzz4ELX9ifTD


----------



## schadenfreude

^ Is her phone case a pattern of photos of herself? Oy.


----------



## bisousx

schadenfreude said:


> ^ Is her phone case a pattern of photos of herself? Oy.


----------



## pixiejenna

So she bought herself a ring for herself following in her sisters footsteps step by step. 

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## chowlover2

pixiejenna said:


> So she bought herself a ring for herself following in her sisters footsteps step by step.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


I was thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## Jayne1

schadenfreude said:


> ^ Is her phone case a pattern of photos of herself? Oy.



Yes! 

She's doing Khloe's ring flash. I guess she wants people to speculate how he could afford to buy her anything.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

bisousx said:


> Kylie has the best body in the family imo


She does but it's really not that hard at 18, pretty sure I had a similar body at her age and I know I didn't do a thing to maintain it. Let's see how it's looking in 20 years time two or three kids down the track.


----------



## myown

schadenfreude said:


> ^ Is her phone case a pattern of photos of herself? Oy.


well I remember 10 years ago Mary-Kate Olsen had her face as mobil phone case too and everyone thought thats cute.


----------



## lovehgss1

Let's hope this is NOT true: Is Kylie pregnant?

http://www.celebritybabyscoop.com/2016/07/14/kylie-jenner-pregnant


----------



## whimsic

For her sake, I hope not


----------



## redney

PMK must have been on vacation for a few weeks because it's been way too quiet in the K/J family. This must be PMK's re-entry into continuing to fame-ho her kids.


----------



## berrydiva

lovehgss1 said:


> Let's hope this is NOT true: Is Kylie pregnant?
> 
> http://www.celebritybabyscoop.com/2016/07/14/kylie-jenner-pregnant


I'm not giving them the clicks but this pops up just about every other page on this thread. Lol.


----------



## mkr

pixiejenna said:


> So she bought herself a ring for herself following in her sisters footsteps step by step.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


Maybe Kim gave her one of her old ones.


----------



## stacy_renee

Queenpixie said:


> WHY WHY WHY!!! LOOK AT YOUR SISTER KENDALL AND STOP LOOKING AT KIM!!
> 
> MESS MESS MESS


ouch, last one is either intoxication or caught in between blinks


----------



## bag-princess

someone just posted this pic


----------



## Lounorada

So creepy, her face is like a plastic mask.

Tumblr


----------



## ashlie

Lounorada said:


> So creepy, her face is like a plastic mask.
> 
> Tumblr



She always wears so much make up. Her face is so much darker when you compare it to her arm.


----------



## bag-princess

what is that watch she is wearing??  i don't like white metals but i can't help but keep noticing it in her pics!!!  it is so blingy!!


----------



## V0N1B2

bag-princess said:


> someone just posted this pic


PMK's hand placement. So calculated 



Lounorada said:


> So creepy, her face is like a plastic mask.
> 
> Tumblr


She looks like a white girl version of Blac Chyna here, IMO.
Her hair is really cute at least (if it's even hers)


----------



## Jayne1

V0N1B2 said:


> She looks like a white girl version of Blac Chyna here, IMO.


I thought she looked like Blac Chyna here too.  Maybe the brows.


----------



## Sasha2012

Not unlike her sisters, she is a magnet for attention.

Kendall Jenner was bound to have all eyes on her once more as she attended the launch of the much talked-about Oue Skyspace Los Angeles at the U.S. Bank Tower on Thursday.

The 20-year-old flashed some serious side-boob in a tiny Are You Am I velvet Elodie bra top as she made her red carpet arrival.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-crop-OUE-Skyspace-LA-bash.html#ixzz4EW3pxnnV


----------



## Bag*Snob

bag-princess said:


> what is that watch she is wearing??  i don't like white metals but i can't help but keep noticing it in her pics!!!  it is so blingy!!



It is a model similar to this:
http://www.jomashop.com/audemars-piguet-watch-67604bczz1211bc01.html


----------



## V0N1B2

They're all starting to look the same.


----------



## mkr

Okay I take back what I said about Kim looking better in the other thread.


----------



## myown

bag-princess said:


> someone just posted this pic


well wouldnt PMK do anything for press?


----------



## White Orchid

Prima Ballerina said:


> She does but it's really not that hard at 18, pretty sure I had a similar body at her age and I know I didn't do a thing to maintain it. Let's see how it's looking in 20 years time two or three kids down the track.


Yep.  If I feel like a cry, I just look back at my old photos of when I was in my teens on the beach and I ate like a pig too. Ah, to have that body back lol.


----------



## bag-princess

Bag*Snob said:


> It is a model similar to this:
> http://www.jomashop.com/audemars-piguet-watch-67604bczz1211bc01.html




i wonder what the stone count is!?  



myown said:


> well wouldnt PMK do anything for press?



we all know the answer to that!!!


----------



## myown

_Keeping Up With the Kardashians_ star Kylie Jenner took to Twitter Thursday to set the record straight.

“Omg. No I’m not pregnant. It’s been the same rumor for years & no baby…” the model, 18, wrote. “So when I decide to go to that next stage in my life…I’ll be the first to let you know…Not a weekly blog.”

*The reality star later deleted the tweets.*

According to reports, Kylie and her rapper boyfriend Tyga, 26, are expecting their first child together. 

A friend said it’s a “dream come true” for the on-again pair.

“She’s always talking about having one with Tyga,” the source added. “She’s seen him in action with King [his 3-year-old son with ex Blac Chyna]. He’s great with kids, so this was the obvious next step for them.”​

_celeb baby scoop_


----------



## whimsic

Kendall's face  is one nose job away from Kim's..


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Kendall and Kylie have both totally effed up their faces. I agree Kylie's body is fantastic. I love that green striped Balenciaga. Kendall and Kim look a mess at that event.


----------



## Sasha2012

Earlier in the day her sister Kim Kardashian was spotted in a lingerie style mini dress as she headed to lunch.

And on Friday night little sister Kylie Jenner continued the nightwear theme as she headed out for dinner in West Hollywood.

Seen leaving Mexican upscale restaurant Toca Madera with her gal pals, the 18-year-old reality star put on a glamorous display, flashing her rumoured engagement ring.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ls-lingerie-style-jumpsuit.html#ixzz4EbntnejR


----------



## berrydiva

She and Kim should switch outfits.


----------



## pukasonqo

those boobs walking next to kylie look hard and painful


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ They sure do. I like Kylie's outfit.


----------



## Jikena

Agree on that girl's boobs. Anyway, crazy how a push-up bra can do things lol. Not wearing a bra, Kylie seems to have pretty little boobs (not little but more little that when she wears a bra, you get my meaning) and no huge cleavage.


----------



## lilapot

I get how she wants this mature, sophisticated look but there's a time for that. In the meantime, she's only 18 and should look like it! Should live "the life" and enjoy every second of it. Instead, we see them like this looking uncomfortable with all the plastic surgeries and ill-fitting things they put on their bodies. and my god, with all that beauty and money, she just couldn't get a decent man who she doesn't have to bail out and support financially. If I decide to be a sugar mommy, I would at least find a gorgeous boy toy! Lol

I do like this outfit though.


----------



## terebina786

If she was pregnant then their child and Robb and Chyna's child will be half siblings and cousins [emoji53]


----------



## dangerouscurves

terebina786 said:


> If she was pregnant then their child and Robb and Chyna's child will be half siblings and cousins [emoji53]



It can't get any messier than this.


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> those boobs walking next to kylie look hard and painful



i was thinking the same thing!  must be new and need to show them off!


----------



## ChanelMommy

^This is what I was trying to comprehend when I first read she was pregnant.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kendall better leave her face alone.


----------



## NS23

I like how understated Kendall's look generally is, especially when compared to Kylie who generally wears way too much makeup, accessories, etc.


----------



## AEGIS

bag-princess said:


> i was thinking the same thing!  must be new and need to show them off!



Unfortunately that girl has had those for awhile.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has a whole team of hair, makeup and fashion experts.

But Kylie Jenner chose to go makeup free and with no extensions on Tuesday in West Hollywood.

The 18-year-old kept it casual in leggings, a blouse and a bomber jacket while heading inside Milk Studios with boyfriend Tyga.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mber-jacket-boyfriend-Tyga.html#ixzz4EuSvDux0


----------



## AEGIS

What exactly did she do to her face?


----------



## myown

wow she looks weird


----------



## Vienna

Why did she get back with Tyga?? [emoji37]


----------



## Prima Ballerina

I physically cringe when I see her lips from close up and will never understand why women do this to their faces. You will never achieve the look of naturally big lips with injections so why not just leave it alone. I guess she never knew any different considering the family she grew up in.


----------



## terebina786

Prima Ballerina said:


> I physically cringe when I see her lips from close up and will never understand why women do this to their faces. You will never achieve the look of naturally big lips with injections so why not just leave it alone. I guess she never knew any different considering the family she grew up in.



I contemplated getting fillers in my lips.. Until I saw some IG videos of it being done and it was just too much for me and I have tattoos and piercings.  Now everytime I see over-inflated lips and that tell-tale white rim around the lips, I cringe.


----------



## berrydiva

Vienna said:


> Why did she get back with Tyga?? [emoji37]


Unfortunatly, he's probably the best she can do.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She can do better, it's just a matter of wanting to do/find better.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She can do better, it's just a matter of wanting to do/find better.


You think? In the black hip-hopper/athlete world? (I'd hate to pigeonhole them but they have a preference which is borderline creepy fetish)  I really can't think of anyone who would be better and not afraid of their career being ruined by association.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> You think? In the black hip-hopper/athlete world? (I'd hate to pigeonhole them but they have a preference which is borderline creepy fetish)  I really can't think of anyone who would be better and not afraid of their career being ruined by association.



Well, that's true. Snagging a rapper/athlete seems to be the goal for that group so I guess Tyga is as good as it gets, sadly. Yikes.


----------



## mkr

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Well, that's true. Snagging a rapper/athlete seems to be the goal for that group so I guess Tyga is as good as it gets, sadly. Yikes.


They wanna be Beyonce/Jay-Z.  Unfortunately none of them have the talent or ambition to reach that high.


----------



## AEGIS

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Well, that's true. Snagging a rapper/athlete seems to be the goal for that group so I guess Tyga is as good as it gets, sadly. Yikes.





berrydiva said:


> You think? In the black hip-hopper/athlete world? (I'd hate to pigeonhole them but they have a preference which is borderline creepy fetish)  I really can't think of anyone who would be better and not afraid of their career being ruined by association.



I think she could do a little better. She could date some athlete who makes a lot more money.  But maybe not. None of them date anyone really desirable and hot lol


----------



## Viva La Fashion

AEGIS said:


> I think she could do a little better. She could date some athlete who makes a lot more money.  But maybe not. None of them date anyone really desirable and hot lol


its not the matter who she can date
its who would want to date her and her psycho family
the legends are true, who ever marries/date the kardashian and jenner just descend downhill from there


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> I think she could do a little better. She could date some athlete who makes a lot more money.  But maybe not. None of them date anyone really desirable and hot lol


I almost feel like no one who really cares about their career want to touch them with a 10 ft pole. Look at how fast Beckham Jr. denied any linkage with Khloe. The beard never even acknowledged her. And, Party Next Door....well I guess that was just a rumor because it seemed to last 2 seconds.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

terebina786 said:


> I contemplated getting fillers in my lips.. Until I saw some IG videos of it being done and it was just too much for me and I have tattoos and piercings.  Now everytime I see over-inflated lips and that tell-tale white rim around the lips, I cringe.


It's horrible, I used to work for a plastic surgeon and saw it being done very close up, you just see tears starting to run down women's faces as they inject a certain spot, your upper lip area has more nerve endings than any other areas on the face so it has to be very very sensitive. And then you have to keep going back to get it re-done every few months. I would maybe understand it if the end result looked nice but I cannot think of one woman, famous or not, who has achieved that with injections, you just can't avoid that wonky uneven obvious "I had my lips done" look.


----------



## GoGlam

Prima Ballerina said:


> It's horrible, I used to work for a plastic surgeon and saw it being done very close up, you just see tears starting to run down women's faces as they inject a certain spot, your upper lip area has more nerve endings than any other areas on the face so it has to be very very sensitive. And then you have to keep going back to get it re-done every few months. I would maybe understand it if the end result looked nice but I cannot think of one woman, famous or not, who has achieved that with injections, you just can't avoid that wonky uneven obvious "I had my lips done" look.



A lot of celebrities have very tasteful lip injections that aren't very obvious


----------



## V0N1B2

GoGlam said:


> A lot of celebrities have very tasteful lip injections that aren't very obvious


I agree. The same can be said for non-celebrities.  
Just because someone has had Juvederm or other similar product injected into their lips, doesn't mean they have lips (or want lips) like Kylie, Lisa Rinna or Taylor Armstrong. There are plenty of physicians (and their patients) who don't subscribe to that aesthetic.


----------



## GoGlam

V0N1B2 said:


> I agree. The same can be said for non-celebrities.
> Just because someone has had Juvederm or other similar product injected into their lips, doesn't mean they have lips (or want lips) like Kylie, Lisa Rinna or Taylor Armstrong. There are plenty of physicians (and their patients) who don't subscribe to that aesthetic.



true!


----------



## AEGIS

V0N1B2 said:


> I agree. The same can be said for non-celebrities.
> Just because someone has had Juvederm or other similar product injected into their lips, doesn't mean they have lips (or want lips) like Kylie, Lisa Rinna or Taylor Armstrong. There are plenty of physicians (and their patients) who don't subscribe to that aesthetic.




Can you  post some examples?


----------



## V0N1B2

AEGIS said:


> Can you  post some examples?


I guess I could ask some friends if I can take their pictures.
I'll get back to you.


----------



## AECornell

Id love to have fuller lips. Not Kylie full, god no. Just something more. I feel my top lip is thin (not as thin as old Kylie).

I would have to see how bad the pain was the first go round to know.


----------



## berrydiva

GoGlam said:


> A lot of celebrities have very tasteful lip injections that aren't very obvious





V0N1B2 said:


> I agree. The same can be said for non-celebrities.
> Just because someone has had Juvederm or other similar product injected into their lips, doesn't mean they have lips (or want lips) like Kylie, Lisa Rinna or Taylor Armstrong. There are plenty of physicians (and their patients) who don't subscribe to that aesthetic.



I'd love to see some examples as well. I have not met a person who has them done where they look good. I kind of feel like if it's not Lisa Rinna-esq then folks think they look good or are tasteful. None of them look good, IMO; same goes for overdrawn lip liner.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I think Kendall's lip injections look okay.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Doesn't matter if people go the 'natural' route or the Lisa Rinna route, the lips always end up looking 'done' and it's not attractive, IMO. (No offense to those in this thread with fillers) I feel the same way about Botox, that doesn't look natural either.


----------



## Oruka

It looks like Kylie has injected more fat into her back side. Her hips and butt have both grown in just weeks. I just don't understand how they find it to be attractive to be walking around with that much fat on their backside.


----------



## V0N1B2

Meh, you know what they say... Opinions are like *******s - everybody has one.


----------



## AEGIS

I like my big butt....and I cannot lie


----------



## berrydiva

I will say, I like walking around with this much fat on my backside. Plus, it has to be more comfortable when sitting for long periods of time. *shade fully intended*


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> I will say, I like walking around with this much fat on my backside. Plus, it has to be more comfortable when sitting for long periods of time. *shade fully intended*


But what happens if it's fillers?  Won't they spread to the sides if you sit too long?  Then you have hollows in the middle like dimples??  Ooh and then you can get them pierced like Blac Chyna's.  Then you can get @ssless pants like Prince and ...


----------



## kittenslingerie

Oruka said:


> It looks like Kylie has injected more fat into her back side. Her hips and butt have both grown in just weeks. I just don't understand how they find it to be attractive to be walking around with that much fat on their backside.


Agreed. A nice round butt is cute, but these "women" take it to the extreme. Dimples and fat upper hips aren't cute.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

GoGlam said:


> A lot of celebrities have very tasteful lip injections that aren't very obvious


I see some other posters have beat me to it but I would love it if you could post some examples as I have honestly never seen fake lips that don't scream fake. Unless anything that isn't Lisa Rinna and Taylor Armstrong category is considered tasteful?


----------



## GoGlam

Prima Ballerina said:


> I see some other posters have beat me to it but I would love it if you could post some examples as I have honestly never seen fake lips that don't scream fake. Unless anything that isn't Lisa Rinna and Taylor Armstrong category is considered tasteful?



That's precisely the point. We don't know about them Bc they're not blatant. I have friends that have great lip injections but I wouldn't dream of posting their photos anywhere online.

Just googling, these are a few of the first pictures that came up.


----------



## terebina786

It's the actual procedure that makes me cringe... I also don't like that white-ish outline that appears around the lips, that's how I know people have fillers.


----------



## GoGlam

terebina786 said:


> It's the actual procedure that makes me cringe... I also don't like that white-ish outline that appears around the lips, that's how I know people have fillers.



That's absolutely untrue. I have a permanent white line around my lips and I have never gotten lip fillers.  When I tan or workout it looks even more white.


----------



## CeeJay

terebina786 said:


> *It's the actual procedure that makes me cringe*...



Same here!  I just had a scar revision on my forehead and right eye and let me tell you, those needles used to anesthetize the area .. HOLY CRAP did they hurt!!!  I don't know, maybe it's me, but I'll take what God gave me!


----------



## berrydiva

GoGlam said:


> That's precisely the point. We don't know about them Bc they're not blatant. I have friends that have great lip injections but I wouldn't dream of posting their photos anywhere online.
> 
> Just googling, these are a few of the first pictures that came up.
> 
> View attachment 3416928
> 
> View attachment 3416929


The last pic is the only one that looks somewhat decent but the rest look bad, IMO, and I'm being generous with the last pic. I just really don't find them to look good mainly because of that weird extremely noticeable pushed up halo effect around the lip.


----------



## ashlie

berrydiva said:


> The last pic is the only one that looks somewhat decent but the rest look bad, IMO, and I'm being generous with the last pic. I just really don't find them to look good mainly because of that weird extremely noticeable pushed up halo effect around the lip.



Some people have the halo effect without ever doing anything to their lips. I have a white line on the outside of my top lip. Obviously not as bad as people who get injections but I can notice it.


----------



## berrydiva

ashlie said:


> Some people have the halo effect without ever doing anything to their lips. I have a white line on the outside of my top lip. Obviously not as bad as people who get injections but I can notice it.


I have one too and I have full lips (obviously mine isn't white since I'm black but it's lighter than my skin). However, it's more obvious, wider and not natural looking with injections. No offense to anyone who has them; if it makes someone feel better about themselves, they should do what pleases them. I'm only saying that, to me, it's noticeable and I have yet to see any that look natural where I couldn't tell someone had injections.


----------



## Jikena

All these lips look fine to me, but I know nothing about lip fillers so... I guess random people wouldn't notice either.


----------



## caitlin1214

mkr said:


> But what happens if it's fillers?  Won't they spread to the sides if you sit too long?  Then you have hollows in the middle like dimples??  Ooh and then you can get them pierced like Blac Chyna's.  Then you can get @ssless pants like Prince and ...


For a minute there, I honestly thought Blac Chyna had her booty dimples pierced. 

Sarcasm was lost on me for a minute there, sorry. 

(Butt cheek piercings aren't a thing, but small of the back or the area above the, uh, coin slot is.)


----------



## Sasha2012

She has begun the next steps into expanding her cosmetics line, having announced the launch of her Kyshadow palette on social media on Monday.

And before her 3pm PST launch on Tuesday, Kylie Jenner took to the streets of LA to gift a few of her most devoted customers and fans free products.

The 18-year-old reality star documented her goodwill venture on Snapchat.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nreleased-Kyshadow-palette.html#ixzz4FUbTsLce


----------



## LVoeletters

Sasha2012 said:


> She has begun the next steps into expanding her cosmetics line, having announced the launch of her Kyshadow palette on social media on Monday.
> 
> And before her 3pm PST launch on Tuesday, Kylie Jenner took to the streets of LA to gift a few of her most devoted customers and fans free products.
> 
> The 18-year-old reality star documented her goodwill venture on Snapchat.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nreleased-Kyshadow-palette.html#ixzz4FUbTsLce



I'm not a fan of manny mua, but he was spot on that these colors are identical to the morphe palettes............... Except much more expensive.


----------



## Slimders

She looks great in the black dress.


----------



## Slimders

Also, this girl has lip fillers and I don't think hers look fake at all. No white line either!
https://www.instagram.com/p/BIEwQ3eBorE/?taken-by=xxalicegoodwinxx&hl=en


----------



## Jikena

Sasha2012 said:


> She has begun the next steps into expanding her cosmetics line, having announced the launch of her Kyshadow palette on social media on Monday.
> 
> And before her 3pm PST launch on Tuesday, Kylie Jenner took to the streets of LA to gift a few of her most devoted customers and fans free products.
> 
> The 18-year-old reality star documented her goodwill venture on Snapchat.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nreleased-Kyshadow-palette.html#ixzz4FUbTsLce



I don't get this. If you're gonna create a makeup line, why not create special colours ? These look super basic. The only reason why people would want to buy this is to have a product by Kylie Jenner then.


----------



## berrydiva

Jikena said:


> I don't get this. If you're gonna create a makeup line, why not create special colours ? These look super basic. The only reason why people would want to buy this is to have a product by Kylie Jenner then.


Basic/neutral colors in a palette appear to more people than loud/bright colors. Most likely this will not be the only palette or product; there may be more to come similar to her lip kits.


----------



## berrydiva

Slimders said:


> Also, this girl has lip fillers and I don't think hers look fake at all. No white line either!
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BIEwQ3eBorE/?taken-by=xxalicegoodwinxx&hl=en


Not only does she have that line and look like a carbon copy of every chick on IG, her lips also have that weird up turn at the top...I assume as a result of the injections.


----------



## terebina786

Jikena said:


> I don't get this. If you're gonna create a makeup line, why not create special colours ? These look super basic. The only reason why people would want to buy this is to have a product by Kylie Jenner then.


Youtube the number of Kylie Jenner makeup tutorials... It's a thing.  The super neutral eye and a mauve-y/nude lip.  
I personally love neutral shadows.  I'm too told and too professional to be playing with colours on the daily so it goes to waste.

.


----------



## lala1

I actually think the colours of the eye palette looks amazing.


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> Youtube the number of Kylie Jenner makeup tutorials... It's a thing.  The super neutral eye and a mauve-y/nude lip.
> I personally love neutral shadows.  I'm too told and too professional to be playing with colours on the daily so it goes to waste.
> 
> .


This is true. There are so many tutorials on her whole nude-y look same like Kim's smokey eye.


----------



## Jayne1

Sasha2012 said:


>



The palette I saw was more muted, but the one you posted is probably more accurate.

In any case, the colours are probably in everyone's makeup case already.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I hope the first batch of shadows aren't as sh*tty as her first batch of lipsticks were. If I was ever going to buy on of her lipsticks (or anything else from the line) those initial reviews turned me completely off.

The Kardashains love quick money but never think about putting out a quality product.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I hope the first batch of shadows aren't as sh*tty as her first batch of lipsticks were. If I was ever going to buy on of her lipsticks (or anything else from the line) those initial reviews turned me completely off.
> 
> The Kardashains love quick money but never think about putting out a quality product.


I say this all the time. I think they could've had a very successful line in Sephora at this point if they put their efforts into quality vs quick money. The long term payoff is better.


----------



## LavenderIce

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I hope the first batch of shadows aren't as sh*tty as her first batch of lipsticks were. If I was ever going to buy on of her lipsticks (or anything else from the line) those initial reviews turned me completely off.
> 
> *The Kardashains love quick money but never think about putting out a quality product*.





berrydiva said:


> *I say this all the time. I think they could've had a very successful line in Sephora at this point if they put their efforts into quality vs quick money*. The long term payoff is better.



If they did put out quality products from any of their lines, they'd be less of a joke in my mind.


----------



## tweegy

Kyshadow palette- I die!

Colors look like those you see in even a Morphe palette which will be alot less than what Kylie would charge for her palette. I've seen the reviews for the lip on tube and you can get very similar for quarter the price of her kits. But hey, if someone wants to spend money on it to each their own..

I'm sure they will sell out...

But I read with the kits they made a small qty so they could say "they sold out". Meh...

Kylie should help Sox out with his business..







Sasha2012 said:


> She has begun the next steps into expanding her cosmetics line, having announced the launch of her Kyshadow palette on social media on Monday.
> 
> And before her 3pm PST launch on Tuesday, Kylie Jenner took to the streets of LA to gift a few of her most devoted customers and fans free products.
> 
> The 18-year-old reality star documented her goodwill venture on Snapchat.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nreleased-Kyshadow-palette.html#ixzz4FUbTsLce


----------



## actionberry

Kylie Jenner, lipstick queen, recently shared a video on Twitter of a new feature on her app.
Check out  here  what is it.



> Kylie Jenner, lipstick queen, recently shared a video on Twitter of a new feature on her app. The _Keeping Up With the Kardashians_ star released the video showcasing four models of varying ethnicities and skin tones all wearing the same shades of lipsticks from Jenner’s Lip Kit. The caption on the video reads, “Find the Lipstick For Your Skin Tone.” Now you can find the best lip kit shades to suit your skin tone!
> 
> The 18-year-old entrepreneur’s lipstick line, Lip Kit, recently came under fire after being given an “F” grade, then a “C” grade, and finally, “No Rating” by the Better Business Bureau (BBB). Jenner later apologized to her fans and promised to do everything in her power to make things right for her fledgling company, Kylie Cosmetics. For all of Jenner’s devoted fans who are searching for terms like, “Kylie Jenner lip kit,” “Kylie Jenner app,” “Kylie Jenner app new feature,” “Kylie Jenner lipstick,” and “Kylie Jenner Twitter,” we have all the latest updates for you.
> 
> The video can be viewed on Kylie’s app, and she shared the link with her Twitterati fans as well. The video generated a lot of positive response from her 16.8 million fans, who praised her effort to make her products user-friendly for people of various races. We are proud of you, Kylie; keep up the good work!


----------



## sabrunka

I saw snaps where she found her "best customers/fans" from LA and went to their homes to give them an eyeshadow palette.  That was nice of her, and the girls in the snaps looked genuinely shocked and happy (except for a couple nurses at the hospital she went to, they just stared at her with no emotion).


----------



## AEGIS

That looks like the basic mac palette I got 15 years ago.


----------



## lovemysavior

I own a few of her lip kits and they're pretty good I guess. I'm sure there is no other brown shadow out there that is original any more. There's too many little companies coming in that have bloggers pushing their products so I don't think any of these shadows colors are original. I'm not hating Kylie for it though. She has a huge audience in all ages so of course her stuff is going to sell out regardless if it's a brown that looks like a dupe from Wet and Wild.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sasha2012

She's got her pick of reality TV royalty when it comes to her aunts.

But on Wednesday it was Kendall Jenner who seemed to be most precious to little North West during a family day in San Diego.

The three-year-old clung to her supermodel aunt as they stepped out with Kim Kardashian while spending a few days in the California city to celebrate their grandmother, Mary Jo (MJ) Shannon's, birthday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-family-reunion-San-Diego.html#ixzz4Fjr8ojlG


----------



## keepall89

Does anyone know what brand are kendall's sunglasses?


----------



## redney

Poor North looks so distressed again.


----------



## Lounorada

keepall89 said:


> Does anyone know what brand are kendall's sunglasses?


Le Specs
https://lespecs.com/nero-1602101-black-smoke-mono-lsl1602101?countryCode=us


----------



## Lounorada

redney said:


> Poor North looks so distressed again.


Was thinking the same thing, poor kid nearly always looks distressed/worried.

Tumblr


----------



## mkr

I wish they wouldn't drag the children into the limelight.


----------



## berrydiva

When your child expresses discomfort one would think the parent with the child would seek to make said child comfortable, protected, secure, etc.


----------



## chowlover2

berrydiva said:


> When your child expresses discomfort one would think the parent with the child would seek to make said child comfortable, protected, secure, etc.


You would think so...


----------



## bisousx

North is growing sooo fast!


----------



## White Orchid

Now, now ladies.  Picking up your child and comforting him/her would require innate maternal skills.  Coupled with that, lifting and carrying said child would take away the spotlight and one would have to forego the usual glam pose, the strutting towards the cameras and so forth which would make for an otherwise good shot.


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> Now, now ladies.  Picking up your child and comforting him/her would require innate maternal skills.  Coupled with that, lifting and carrying said child would take away the spotlight and one would have to forego the usual glam pose, the strutting towards the cameras and so forth which would make for an otherwise good shot.


Not to mention that she's so spanx-ed up she can't bend over...


----------



## scarlet555

From Just jared, OMG, that is one horrid body suit!
At least from this angle anyway.  For the one, Kylie who says she doesn't want media attention or wasn't born for this, she sure is full of BS


----------



## Sasha2012

Last year she couldn't wait to get to her 18th birthday so she could go public with her romance with 26-year-old Tyga.

And its seems Kylie Jenner is just as much in a rush to get to her 19th, as she continued the celebrations ten days early.

The reality star looked sensational in a see-through black lace jumpsuit as she joined her family at Nice Guy in West Hollywood.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...celebration-19th-birthday-West-Hollywood.html


----------



## mkr

Yucky Kucky.


----------



## Jikena

I actually like the bodysuit but... Is she naked under it ? It seems a bit see through, I can see her belly button..; And don't wear a transparent outfit if you're gonna place your hands like that to hide your nipples  Also, camel toe, anyone ?


----------



## mkr

I think there's a lining in the private areas.  The shades there are different than the legs.


----------



## Jayne1

mkr said:


> I think there's a lining in the private areas.  The shades there are different than the legs.


And shoulder pads to make her hips look smaller.


----------



## berrydiva

I like that bodysuit. I need that in my life.


----------



## berrydiva

Jikena said:


> I actually like the bodysuit but... Is she naked under it ? It seems a bit see through, I can see her belly button..; And don't wear a transparent outfit if you're gonna place your hands like that to hide your nipples  Also, camel toe, anyone ?


You can't wear anything under a bodysuit.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I like the catsuit but her face makes me cringe. It's hard to believe she's only 19....


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> And shoulder pads to make her hips look smaller.


Why would she want to make her hips look smaller? The men she's looking to be attractive to don't find narrow hips appealing.


----------



## Sasha2012

She celebrated her 19th birthday early over the weekend, partying in the company of her friends and family.

And Kylie Jenner continued the celebrations by stepping out with boyfriend Tyga on Monday night, enjoying a romantic dinner date at celebrity hotspot Il Pastaio in Beverly Hills.

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians starlet showed off her lean figure in a green silk dress, while Tyga sported a matching ensemble.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ep-n-ensembles-dinner-date.html#ixzz4G9u3Qk00


----------



## myown

she looks very uncomfortable in the bodysuit


----------



## ashlie

Why does she have a huge scar on her leg?


----------



## berrydiva

I still can't believe she's only 19...what will she look like when she's actually in her 30s?


----------



## Sasha2012

ashlie said:


> Why does she have a huge scar on her leg?


She said it's from an accident she had playing on a fence as a child.


----------



## lovemysavior

Wait, wasn't he just prancing around with that Demi gal not too long ago? See, I just can't with these young girls. He was all over the Internet with that girl and now this girl here is hanging all over onto him like the best prize at the fair...smh. oh Kylie, to have a sit down chat with you one day and talk to you about what's missing in your heart [emoji17]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## tweegy

Soooo there's all this hub bub that Kylie copied Shaaanxo's eye pallete...[emoji848]


----------



## caitlin1214

That "dress" looks like a nightie with a belt wrapped around it. 

I heard about the palettes. On the one hand, there's only so many ways someone can do a nude makeup palette. On the other, it's odd that both of them have similar colors and arranged in a similar order. (Also the fact that she's been called out before on jacking someone else's look.)


----------



## Sasha2012

Better late than never.

Kendall Jenner was last to arrive to a family lunch with mom Kris and sisters Khloe, Kourtney and Kim, as they met with some survivors of gun violence on Friday.

The 20-year-old arrived at Woodland hills in a VERY thin nude coloured sleeveless dress.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ets-survivors-gun-violence.html#ixzz4GaP1bXyW


----------



## pixiejenna

Typical K/J thirst.

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Kendall always looks like she smells. I don't know it's just a feeling I get from her lol


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> Better late than never.
> 
> Kendall Jenner was last to arrive to a family lunch with mom Kris and sisters Khloe, Kourtney and Kim, as they met with some survivors of gun violence on Friday.
> 
> The 20-year-old arrived at Woodland hills in a VERY thin nude coloured sleeveless dress.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ets-survivors-gun-violence.html#ixzz4GaP1bXyW


I really can't tell why, but I love this look.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ She's looked a lot worse. It's a simple, clean look whereas she often looks messy/like she's trying too hard. I like her backpack.


----------



## caitlin1214

It's not the worst thing she's worn, but I just wish it wasn't see-through.


----------



## clydekiwi

I wish she would wear a bra. That is so tacky


----------



## Deco

Because what all survivors of gun violence need is Kardashian nipples to distract from bring attention to their experience.  "It's terrible what you had to go through.  My eyes are up here."


----------



## redney

Arrest warrant for the total winner, Tyga: http://jezebel.com/judge-orders-arrest-warrant-after-tyga-doesnt-show-up-f-1785042517

*Judge Orders Arrest Warrant After Tyga Doesn't Show Up for Court*

Tyga currently owes around $480,000 in back rent, and he failed to show at his court appointment to discuss the matter on Tuesday. Both judge and plaintiff are not happy.

According to TMZ, the judge has issued a bench warrant, though it’s unclear if any authorities are actively looking for him. Tyga’s not exactly keeping a low profile, spending-wise; two days ago, he gifted Kylie Jenner with a $200,000 car, for example.

The attorneys for Tyga’s former landlord say that he considers the money for Kylie’s new ride a “fraudulent transfer of assets,” when it could have gone towards paying down his tab.

Apparently, Tyga also recently rented a place that cost him $46,000 a month. He could probably just move into a studio for a year, save up, pay off his debts and then buy a freaking house.


----------



## Tivo

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Kendall always looks like she smells. I don't know it's just a feeling I get from her lol



I feel that way about Khloe. Like I can smell her through my iPhone screen.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Tivo said:


> I feel that way about Khloe. Like I can smell her through my iPhone screen.



Lol


----------



## bisousx

Tivo said:


> I feel that way about Khloe. Like I can smell her through my iPhone screen.



Khloe's scent would be 5 layers of foundation.


----------



## chowlover2

bisousx said:


> Khloe's scent would be 5 layers of foundation.


Kakes must smell like rubber! 5 layers of Spanx and some pee mixed in, and she thinks she's a sex symbol!


----------



## White Orchid

chowlover2 said:


> Kakes must smell like rubber! 5 layers of Spanx and some pee mixed in, and she thinks she's a sex symbol!


Eeeew, must you, lol!


----------



## Sasha2012

They were rumoured to be enjoying a fling, but it seems Kendall Jenner's romance with A$AP Rocky is getting serious.

According to the new issue of Us Weekly, the model and the rapper are 'full-on dating', with a source adding: 'It's the real deal.'

The insider claims that Kendall, 20, and 27-year-old A$AP Rocky (real name Rakim Mayers) have bonded over their mutual love of fashion.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ng-romance-Jordan-Clarkson.html#ixzz4GxM97PRd


----------



## Brklynjuice87

We don't believe you, you need more people Kendall


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

What the hell do Kendall and A$AP with the Miss Celie plaits even have to talk about? So random.

He irks me. I liked him better before he started he started speaking.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> What the hell do Kendall and A$AP with the Miss Celie plaits even have to talk about? So random.
> 
> He irks me. I liked him better before he started he started speaking.


A$AP with the Miss Celie plaits!!! Lmao! I'm tickled every time someone refers to him having plantation plaits.


----------



## pixiejenna

This is the first time I've heard of this rumor. I guess she's trying to make fetch happen. . . 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Kendall always looks like she smells. I don't know it's just a feeling I get from her lol[/QUOTE
> me too! they all look like they have a bad beo
> but to me khloe looks like the one who reeks the most


----------



## stylemepretty

Sasha2012 said:


> They were rumoured to be enjoying a fling, but it seems Kendall Jenner's romance with A$AP Rocky is getting serious.
> 
> According to the new issue of Us Weekly, the model and the rapper are 'full-on dating', with a source adding: 'It's the real deal.'
> 
> The insider claims that Kendall, 20, and 27-year-old A$AP Rocky (real name Rakim Mayers) have bonded over their mutual love of fashion.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ng-romance-Jordan-Clarkson.html#ixzz4GxM97PRd


I see zero chemistry. Obviously another faux-mance. We all know she likes the ladies


----------



## terebina786

Kendall got the September Issue cover of Vogue.  I wonder if Kylie's jealousy will be a story line because she announced it a day after her little sister's birthday.


----------



## prettyprincess

I think this blind item is about Kendall
http://blindgossip.com/?p=80227


----------



## mari_merry

Here is the cover..


----------



## AEGIS

Sasha2012 said:


> Better late than never.
> 
> Kendall Jenner was last to arrive to a family lunch with mom Kris and sisters Khloe, Kourtney and Kim, as they met with some survivors of gun violence on Friday.
> 
> The 20-year-old arrived at Woodland hills in a VERY thin nude coloured sleeveless dress.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ets-survivors-gun-violence.html#ixzz4GaP1bXyW




What a strange outfit to wear to meet survivors of gun violence


----------



## AEGIS

That cover is garbage.


----------



## Jayne1

Cover is ugly and she is prettier than that.


----------



## amrx87

I find it hilarious that tyga has that show on mtv thats just so he can show off his much disputed wealth! Meanwhile dudes getting hauled to court over overdue rent and car payments


----------



## Jayne1

He's not getting hauled off to court unless he gets pulled over for something… is that right?


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner and her fugitive boyfriend Tyga flouted his arrest warrant while on a luxury beach vacation in Turks and Caicos.

The couple piled on the PDA as they lived it up in paradise while celebrating her 19th birthday.

Kylie, dressed in a red bikini and with her hair in braids, held on tight to her beau as they took a dip in the ocean together.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...est-warrant-luxury-holiday.html#ixzz4H3cQgrUw


----------



## Lounorada

^ That last picture...  ain't cute!
They're always trying too hard to be... somethin'.
Sad.


----------



## labelwhore04

I see Kendall is still trying to convince everyone that she's into guys.


----------



## mkr

Is that Kim on the left without photoshop?


----------



## Sasha2012

No doubt Kylie Jenner had her eye-catching vacation looks all planned out ahead of her 19th birthday celebrations in the Bahamas.

The reality star made sure to stand out from the crowd during a beach outing in Turks & Caicos on Thursday as she donned her red cornrows wig along with a contrasting white bikini.

The teen's high-cut briefs displayed her new tattoo which reads 'before sanity' in writing which matched the hue of her hairdo.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-body-cheeky-white-bikini.html#ixzz4H3fZrCDD


----------



## Jikena

That body though, damn


----------



## nicole0612

mkr said:


> Is that Kim on the left without photoshop?



Lololololol


----------



## WishList986

Sasha2012 said:


> No doubt Kylie Jenner had her eye-catching vacation looks all planned out ahead of her 19th birthday celebrations in the Bahamas.
> 
> The reality star made sure to stand out from the crowd during a beach outing in Turks & Caicos on Thursday as she donned her red cornrows wig along with a contrasting white bikini.
> 
> The teen's high-cut briefs displayed her new tattoo which reads 'before sanity' in writing which matched the hue of her hairdo.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-body-cheeky-white-bikini.html#ixzz4H3fZrCDD


Raggedy Anne 2.0 
Girl has a banging body though


----------



## Jayne1

Jikena said:


> That body though, damn


It's hard to say. I agree, she always had a great figure, but not exactly like what we see in her bikini 'candids'… It's unbelievably easy to photoshop against a water background. Even a novice can do it.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Her body is so enhanced lol. Let's hope she doesn't go overboard like her sisters and looks cartoonish


----------



## chowlover2

labelwhore04 said:


> I see Kendall is still trying to convince everyone that she's into guys.


I don't understand why she doesn't come out if she is gay. I don't think it would bother her career, it's not really a big deal these days. If it were Kim, who sells sex as her brand yes, but not Kendall.


----------



## ashlie

chowlover2 said:


> I don't understand why she doesn't come out if she is gay. I don't think it would bother her career, it's not really a big deal these days. If it were Kim, who sells sex as her brand yes, but not Kendall.



After everything with her father, I don't blame her for not coming out if she is gay. If I were her I would be concerned about what the public would say. Most people know they are gay from a young age, not all, but most, so she probably has known for quite sometime. If she planned to come out, wouldn't you feel like your father botched that if you were her? And I think if she is gay, she would want people to support her as a gay woman. Not making jokes about the way she lives her life. I feel really bad for her sometimes.


----------



## mari_merry

Kendall in the September Issue of Vogue:


----------



## Wildflower22

I don't think Kendall is a terrible model, but those Vogue photos of her are all awful!!


----------



## WishList986

mari_merry said:


> Kendall in the September Issue of Vogue:


She's got a face that can very easily look 'hard', but I really like these photos. There's something so captivating about a beautiful girl not looking 100% beautiful


----------



## berrydiva

Kylie's wig is horrible as in cheap looking. She looks good though.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Hell no to those pics


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> Kylie's wig is horrible as in cheap looking. She looks good though.


Is it a wig?  It looks like she dyed it that way.


----------



## lallybelle

LOL those Vogue pix are horrible.


----------



## Oruka

labelwhore04 said:


> I see Kendall is still trying to convince everyone that she's into guys.


If Kendall was trying to convince people of anything she would be talking about her private life nonstop, yet no one knows who she dates except for her bf two years ago and Harry Styles.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's celebrating her 19th birthday in style in the Caribbean alongside her beau, Tyga.

And Kylie Jenner was letting nothing get in the way of her special day, as she cosied up to her rapper boyfriend on a yacht in the Bahamas.

Tyga was due in court on Tuesday after a lawsuit was brought against him over unpaid rent charges, however his failure to attend- instead opting to celebrate his girlfriend's birthday on Turks and Caicos, has led to a warrant being issued for his arrest.

Tyga's legal issues stem from his failure to pay a $480,000 judgement against him for back rent and damage at a Malibu home he rented in 2011.

The rapper's landlord, Gholamreza Rezai, went to court in 2012 claiming that Tyga missed a $16,000 monthly rent payment, skipped out on his lease and left the home in need of major repairs.

The Grammy-nominated California rapper also allegedly installed a dance pole in the middle of the master bedroom without permission.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...amas-warrant-issued-arrest.html#ixzz4H5dSk43M


----------



## Yoshi1296

mari_merry said:


> Kendall in the September Issue of Vogue:



...well this is disappointing...


----------



## pursegrl12




----------



## myown

I love how normal and fun Kendall looks next to Kylie in those vacation photos.


does anyone know what Kylies butt tattoo says?


----------



## Sasha2012

She's spent the past several days living it up in the sun and frolicking in Turks & Caicos as she celebrated her 19th birthday.

And on Friday Kylie Jenner appeared reluctant to leave paradise behind and return to reality.

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star shared a bikini selfie on her Instagram with the caption: 'Don't wanna go home.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...irthday-vacation-nears-end.html#ixzz4H8e0pfuV


----------



## chowlover2

What does she see in Tyga??? I still can not wrap my head around them as a couple.


----------



## myown

chowlover2 said:


> What does she see in Tyga??? I still can not wrap my head around them as a couple.


maybe he was her first one and she can't get over him...


----------



## chowlover2

myown said:


> maybe he was her first one and she can't get over him...


Maybe...


----------



## dangerouscurves

pursegrl12 said:


> View attachment 3437927



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Brklynjuice87

People act like Kylie is a prize herself


----------



## mari_merry

"Kylie Jenner posted a rare makeup-free selfie as she enjoyed her final day in Turks and Caicos."








Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ng-rare-makeup-free-selfie.html#ixzz4H9daHNR6


----------



## berrydiva

myown said:


> maybe he was her first one and she can't get over him...


He may be working with something.


----------



## berrydiva

Her lips look ridiculous.


----------



## guccimamma

berrydiva said:


> He may be working with something.



must be.


----------



## Sasha2012

She just landed on the cover of the September issue of Vogue.

And Kendall Jenner showed just what makes her one of the world's top models during her Caribbean getaway this week.

The 20-year-old showed off her flawless figure in a burgundy bikini as she joined sister Kylie in Turks and Caicos to celebrate her 19th birthday.

The Jenner sisters were joined by a bunch of pals including Kendall's fellow models Bella Hadid and Hailey Baldwin - who more than held their own against their cover girl pal.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-strikes-pose-Turks-Caicos.html#ixzz4HAZskPI3


----------



## Viva La Fashion

its fumes me to no end that kendall acts like about her modeling is a hard job 
and how she worked hard for her achievement 
pls if werent for the name jenner/kardashian fame no one would hire her
ahh maybe the furthest she would go to is a forever 21 deal
definitely no were near  chanel, fendi, etc..
whats also funny she dropped the jenner name from her portfolio
like ppl will open her portfolio and see her pics and not know who she is
doll just stop it and enjoy all the nepotism


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I see Splash news (Brian) went with them...


----------



## White Orchid

I used to be a beach bum in my youth and I won't lie, we did take the odd photo or two.  But man, these girls take it to the next level with all the photo-taking.  Such a narcissistic generation.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

mari_merry said:


> "Kylie Jenner posted a rare makeup-free selfie as she enjoyed her final day in Turks and Caicos."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ng-rare-makeup-free-selfie.html#ixzz4H9daHNR6



The fake lips still look ridiculous, but she looks much better without a thick layer of makeup! 

The freckles are cute!!


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> I used to be a beach bum in my youth and I won't lie, we did take the odd photo or two.  But man, these girls take it to the next level with all the photo-taking.  Such a narcissistic generation.


This can be said about any generation in any time period since the invention of the camera. It's not that they're more narcissistic but that cameras are now cheaper, more readily accessible and technology (social media) encourages the behavior. There are just as many folks who are older doing the same on social networks...taking pics and posting all day like it's their job. We're always so quick to rag on this generation.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> This can be said about any generation in any time period since the invention of the camera. It's not that they're more narcissistic but that cameras are now cheaper, more readily accessible and technology (social media) encourages the behavior. There are just as many folks who are older doing the same on social networks...taking pics and posting all day like it's their job. We're always so quick to rag on this generation.


I agree.....I see people who are old enough to know better displaying this behavior.  I saw a woman last night well past 40, probably over 50.   I don't know how old but not particularly attractive.  She was learning how to use her new selfie thingy - the thing that you hold to take selfies.  You'd think someone like this wouldn't be so excited to see pics of herself.  I guess she's less vain than I am.


----------



## sdkitty

mari_merry said:


> "Kylie Jenner posted a rare makeup-free selfie as she enjoyed her final day in Turks and Caicos."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ng-rare-makeup-free-selfie.html#ixzz4H9daHNR6


makeup free but with false lashes?  or maybe those are permanent false lashes?  I guess these girls didn't have a chance to be normal with that mom of theirs


----------



## mrsinsyder

myown said:


> I love how normal and fun Kendall looks next to Kylie in those vacation photos.
> 
> 
> does anyone know what Kylies butt tattoo says?


Beyond sanity


----------



## Jikena

Kylie looks so cute without makeup. I didn't even know she had freckles...

These girls have such vapid lives. I'm saying this about that last set of Kendall's pics and the last set of Kylie's pics at the beach. They're taking pictures of themselves all the damn time. They try to look hot so hard (especially in Kylie's pics) - they seem to be arching their back so hard to get a bigger a$$. I'm the kind to take 0 picture of myself so maybe I'm the one who doesn't get this lol... Also, is the "bikini in the a$$" the new way to go ?


----------



## berrydiva

Kendall looks like she's never had to arch her back ever in her life.


----------



## pukasonqo

Jikena said:


> Kylie looks so cute without makeup. I didn't even know she had freckles...
> 
> These girls have such vapid lives. I'm saying this about that last set of Kendall's pics and the last set of Kylie's pics at the beach. They're taking pictures of themselves all the damn time. They try to look hot so hard (especially in Kylie's pics) - they seem to be arching their back so hard to get a bigger a$$. I'm the kind to take 0 picture of myself so maybe I'm the one who doesn't get this lol... Also, is the "bikini in the a$$" the new way to go ?



re: bikini in the azz, i am southamerican and most bikinis are cut like that, specially brazilian bikinis (tangas) so these girls are sort of reinventing the wheel, that cut has been huge in soythamerica since the 80s


----------



## dangerouscurves

mrsinsyder said:


> Beyond sanity



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Kendall looks like she's never had to arch her back ever in her life.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] [emoji106]


----------



## dangerouscurves

mari_merry said:


> "Kylie Jenner posted a rare makeup-free selfie as she enjoyed her final day in Turks and Caicos."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ng-rare-makeup-free-selfie.html#ixzz4H9daHNR6



I love her freckles and brows. I love full brows as mine are itty bitty.


----------



## tulipfield

mari_merry said:


> "Kylie Jenner posted a rare makeup-free selfie as she enjoyed her final day in Turks and Caicos."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ng-rare-makeup-free-selfie.html#ixzz4H9daHNR6



I always wondered what happened to her freckles.  She shouldn't hide them, they're cute.


----------



## sdkitty

Bruce's genes gave these two much better bodies than their stepsisters IMO


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Even without makeup Kylie still doesn't look 19 to me. Not quite the tired 30+ she usually looks but def not a young, fresh 19 yo, either. Proof that lip fillers and Botox really don't make you look anything other than old and kinda strange...

Those Vogue pics are horrendous. If those are the best of the bunch imagine what the outtakes look like


----------



## White Orchid

sdkitty said:


> Bruce's genes gave these two much better bodies than their stepsisters IMO


Agreed.   But they're half sisters, not step.  They share the same wretched Mother after all.


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> No doubt Kylie Jenner had her eye-catching vacation looks all planned out ahead of her 19th birthday celebrations in the Bahamas.
> 
> The reality star made sure to stand out from the crowd during a beach outing in Turks & Caicos on Thursday as she donned her red cornrows wig along with a contrasting white bikini.
> 
> The teen's high-cut briefs displayed her new tattoo which reads 'before sanity' in writing which matched the hue of her hairdo.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-body-cheeky-white-bikini.html#ixzz4H3fZrCDD



From waist to neck , she looks good. The rest of her is a disaster.


----------



## VickyB

Wildflower22 said:


> I don't think Kendall is a terrible model, but those Vogue photos of her are all awful!!


I agree. There is nothing innovative or intriguing about the pictures.


----------



## sdkitty

White Orchid said:


> Agreed.   But they're half sisters, not step.  They share the same wretched Mother after all.


you're right....I misstated that


----------



## VickyB

Kylie looks like a mindless hooker. Kendull is an attractive natural looking girl with a great figure BUT boy does she seem boring. I think it is so interesting that she has managed/decided to not mimic the rest of her family's dependence on plastic surgery to validate their self worth and existence. Wonder how that came about?


----------



## White Orchid

VickyB said:


> Kylie looks like a mindless hooker. Kendull is an attractive natural looking girl with a great figure BUT boy does she seem boring. I think it is so interesting that she has managed/decided to not mimic the rest of her family's dependence on plastic surgery to validate their self worth and existence. Wonder how that came about?


Well considering she's almost following in the footsteps of her mate Gigi, I'd say she's eschewed what her sisters have done, solely because the waif look is in, in the modelling world.  If she didn't have that as her career, I'm sure she'd be enhancing her butt and so on.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Kendull is not very girly to me, maybe she doesn't care for the glitz and glam


----------



## pixiejenna

Wtf dose Kylie have tattooed on her a$$?! I don't want a close up pic please for the love of God spare me that. It vaguely looks like a name and phone number which is why I'm curious.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Oryx816

pixiejenna said:


> Wtf dose Kylie have tattooed on her a$$?! I don't want a close up pic please for the love of God spare me that. It vaguely looks like a name and phone number which is why I'm curious.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



I think it's "beyond sanity"; clearly an apt motto.


----------



## pixiejenna

Oryx816 said:


> I think it's "beyond sanity"; clearly an apt motto.


Lol. Very apt! If kind of vaguely looked like a name then 3 digits, a dash, three more digits, another dash, and four more numbers. And my first thought was how klassy turning your a$$ into the men's bathroom wall. But nothing surprises me with this family.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## terebina786

It's the phonetic spelling of sanity.  It's a pretty cool concept.


----------



## WishList986

terebina786 said:


> It's the phonetic spelling of sanity.  It's a pretty cool concept.


I've actually been considering taking that concept and applying it to a tattoo I've wanted for a while now. Probably not on my butt tho!


----------



## pukasonqo

WishList986 said:


> I've actually been considering taking that concept and applying it to a tattoo I've wanted for a while now. Probably not on my butt tho!



just remember the sagging effect when thinking of a tattoo placement [emoji3]


----------



## WishList986

pukasonqo said:


> just remember the sagging effect when thinking of a tattoo placement [emoji3]


Definitely on my mind, I've got two already and I made sure they are in spots that will age well!


----------



## White Orchid

Lol, I'm here to tell you categorically, no part of your body ages well.  Wait till you hit your 50s and then try proving me wrong.


----------



## berrydiva

pukasonqo said:


> just remember the sagging effect when thinking of a tattoo placement [emoji3]


I think most who get tattoos are hardly worried about sagging effect. Honestly, I also think it's kind of cool when I see an old guy/gal with their tats even if their skin is show age. I'm not sure why folks are so convinced that they look bad with age. Most folks I see who are older (65+) with tattoos, seemed to maintain them pretty well.


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> Lol, I'm here to tell you categorically, no part of your body ages well.  Wait till you hit your 50s and then try proving me wrong.


This depends on how well one takes care of their body and 50 isn't that aged that one can't still look great naturally. I see plenty of women daily in the gym who look amazing and have 10-15 years on me.

Angel Bassett is 57
Halle Berry and Robin Wright are 50
Christie Brinkley is 60-something with amazing legs and abs
Jenny Lo just turned 47...not 50 but damn close
....And they all have kids.
There are so many examples in just day to day life of women who are not celebs who look great past 50. While genetics play a role, I refuse to believe that one has to not age well. At least thats the mindset I choose to adopt - don't know how much of it is mind over matter; but i believe convincing oneself that it won't happen makes it an easy excuse.

Ernestine Shepherd is 80! Never to late.


----------



## WishList986

White Orchid said:


> Lol, I'm here to tell you categorically, no part of your body ages well.  Wait till you hit your 50s and then try proving me wrong.


Lol. Well I'm here to tell you that my ankle tat is going to age a hell of a lot better than an asscheek tat


----------



## Sasha2012

She did not inherit the rail-thin figure that has propelled her supermodel sister Kendall Jenner to the cover of Vogue.

But Kylie Jenner certainly knows how to make the most of her shapely body - looking undeniably stunning as she sunned herself this week.

The teen put her curvy figure on display in a black high-cut swimming costume as she celebrated her 19th birthday in Turks and Caicos.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...swimsuit-Tyga-admires-view.html#ixzz4HSGoFPe8


----------



## AEGIS

Their vagina/hips are just so strange


----------



## Sasha2012

As a child she wanted to be either a vet or a professional horse-rider.

And while that idea got shelved in favour of life as a world famous super model, Kendall Jenner's love of riding hasn't left her.

The beauty indulged her childhood passion for horses with a ride along a sandy beach while on vacation in Turks and Caicos last week.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-beach-wearing-crop-shorts.html#ixzz4HSomVy6p


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> This depends on how well one takes care of their body and 50 isn't that aged that one can't still look great naturally. I see plenty of women daily in the gym who look amazing and have 10-15 years on me.
> 
> Angel Bassett is 57
> Halle Berry and Robin Wright are 50
> Christie Brinkley is 60-something with amazing legs and abs
> Jenny Lo just turned 47...not 50 but damn close
> ....And they all have kids.
> There are so many examples in just day to day life of women who are not celebs who look great past 50. While genetics play a role, I refuse to believe that one has to not age well. At least thats the mindset I choose to adopt - don't know how much of it is mind over matter; but i believe convincing oneself that it won't happen makes it an easy excuse.
> 
> Ernestine Shepherd is 80! Never to late.




This is true, though. One of my customers is 75 and she looks 50! She doesn't look like a hot 50-something woman, she just looks like a nice, healthy plump 50 y/o lady with very few wrinkles and still stands straight. I asked what her secrets and she said butter milk everyday! Unfortunately, I'm lactose intolerant.


----------



## White Orchid

dangerouscurves said:


> This is true, though. One of my customers is 75 and she looks 50! She doesn't look like a hot 50-something woman, she just looks like a nice, healthy plump 50 y/o lady with very few wrinkles and still stands straight. I asked what her secrets and she said butter milk everyday! Unfortunately, I'm lactose intolerant.


Oh I agree, there are definitely exceptions to the norm.  But I'm generalising in saying that ageing is NOT kind to your body.  The tautness/elasticity of your skin goes, not to mention a myriad of other problems.

Case in point.  Watch those Real Housewives shows, especially the RHOC and RHOBH.  No matter what work they have done, the ageing effects are very, very apparent.  And more so with the skinnier ones like the Camille Grammars and so on.  When you want to look thin, it shows.  From the skin on their legs, to their chests, face and so on.  And the fact that these women have been sunning themselves for decades doesn't help.  Never take fore granted how important skin elasticity is. 

One of my closest friends (Malay) is nearing 60 years of age.  One of my colleagues (a Fillipino) is in her mid-50s.  Both have the most beautiful skin.  Not a sunspot in sight, and their décolletage is wrinkle-free!  Both grew up in countries where sunbathing wasn't that common - well, not for them anyway.  And as a result, their skin is sensational for their age.  For us in the West though, who spend much time in the Sun, the long-term effects are not good.  I can see it in my own hands when I compare it to photos of myself in my 20s.  Thankfully I stopped sunbathing in my mid-thirties but the areas that were exposed, I can see the difference.  I'm not leathery like the Elle Macphersons but I am seeing more and more sunspots and the elasticity in my skin changing.

And it is for that reason, I side-eye, tattoos.  You want them, fine.  Doesn't bother me.  But there is no way you can convince me that tattoo will look good once you hit Menopausal age.  I see women on the beach who are in that age bracket and it ain't pretty.  The human body, but especially that of women is beautiful.  Like a work of art.  But the effects of ageing is cruel.  Disagree all you want, but I'm speaking from what *I* see - especially in Oz, as we are a  part of a sun-worshipping culture.


----------



## terebina786

White Orchid said:


> Lol, I'm here to tell you categorically, no part of your body ages well.  Wait till you hit your 50s and then try proving me wrong.



The ones I have now are rarely shown off and I'm 32.  I'm pretty sure I won't be showing them off in my 50s either lol.  But I'm also pretty fit so let's see how I age in 18 years..


----------



## mundodabolsa

White Orchid said:


> And it is for that reason, I side-eye, tattoos.  You want them, fine.  Doesn't bother me.  But there is no way you can convince me that tattoo will look good once you hit Menopausal age.  I see women on the beach who are in that age bracket and it ain't pretty.  The human body, but especially that of women is beautiful.  Like a work of art.  But the effects of ageing is cruel.  Disagree all you want, but I'm speaking from what *I* see - especially in Oz, as we are a  part of a sun-worshipping culture.



Have you considered that if your tattoo is going to look great and bring you happiness for the 10/20/30/40 years you had it before you got to menopausal age and it started to look less than perfect, then who the f**k cares what it looks like later??  I really hope that by the time my body starts to go south I have the wisdom and peace of mind to not care what my body looks like anymore. 

I don't understand why people are so damn preoccupied with not aging.  I won't trade the hours of fun I get every day in the summer in the pool and beach and on the boat for not having wrinkles later.  

As my father always says, why care about aging when the the only alternative to aging isn't exactly a better choice.


----------



## limom

mundodabolsa said:


> Have you considered that if your tattoo is going to look great and bring you happiness for the 10/20/30/40 years you had it before you got to menopausal age and it started to look less than perfect, then who the f**k cares what it looks like later??  I really hope that by the time my body starts to go south I have the wisdom and peace of mind to not care what my body looks like anymore.
> 
> I don't understand why people are so damn preoccupied with not aging.  I won't trade the hours of fun I get every day in the summer in the pool and beach and on the boat for not having wrinkles later.
> 
> As my father always says, why care about aging when the the only alternative to aging isn't exactly a better choice.


Imo, what we like at twenty is quite different to what we like at fifty. A tatoo is cheap to put on but it is a headache to remove.
I can see many tatooed women at my gym with tramp stamps and most of them regret getting into that fad.
And yes, that part of the body does not really age however people's taste change.
And btw, it is easy to think that once you get older, you don't care but it has not been my experience or most of the aging population since cosmetic surgeries and injectables are at an all time high.


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> And btw, it is easy to think that once you get older, you don't care but it has not been my experience or most of the aging population since cosmetic surgeries and injectables are at an all time high.


And what's sad about this reality is that itakes mainly born out of men who make women feel like they're not ish past 30/40 and worse women who reinforce that mindset because they believe it themselves. When someone has multiple cosmetic procedures, it seem to have the opposite effet and makes most look worse for wear. Women, unfortunately, aren't allowed to age and for some reason it's negative to have skin that reflects living, bearing kids, etc. It's all mindset, IMO, and you'd think women would be less critical of each other but some crabs like their barrel. It's like you're supposed to become crazy cat lady once you hit 40/50 and give up on yourself. Lol.


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> Oh I agree, there are definitely exceptions to the norm.  But I'm generalising in saying that ageing is NOT kind to your body.  The tautness/elasticity of your skin goes, not to mention a myriad of other problems.
> 
> Case in point.  Watch those Real Housewives shows, especially the RHOC and RHOBH.  No matter what work they have done, the ageing effects are very, very apparent.  And more so with the skinnier ones like the Camille Grammars and so on.  When you want to look thin, it shows.  From the skin on their legs, to their chests, face and so on.  And the fact that these women have been sunning themselves for decades doesn't help.  Never take fore granted how important skin elasticity is.
> 
> One of my closest friends (Malay) is nearing 60 years of age.  One of my colleagues (a Fillipino) is in her mid-50s.  Both have the most beautiful skin.  Not a sunspot in sight, and their décolletage is wrinkle-free!  Both grew up in countries where sunbathing wasn't that common - well, not for them anyway.  And as a result, their skin is sensational for their age.  For us in the West though, who spend much time in the Sun, the long-term effects are not good.  I can see it in my own hands when I compare it to photos of myself in my 20s.  Thankfully I stopped sunbathing in my mid-thirties but the areas that were exposed, I can see the difference.  I'm not leathery like the Elle Macphersons but I am seeing more and more sunspots and the elasticity in my skin changing.
> 
> And it is for that reason, I side-eye, tattoos.  You want them, fine.  Doesn't bother me.  But there is no way you can convince me that tattoo will look good once you hit Menopausal age.  I see women on the beach who are in that age bracket and it ain't pretty.  The human body, but especially that of women is beautiful.  Like a work of art.  But the effects of ageing is cruel.  Disagree all you want, but I'm speaking from what *I* see - especially in Oz, as we are a  part of a sun-worshipping culture.



This is true too. Sun is that worst thing for your skin.


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> And what's sad about this reality is that itakes mainly born out of men who make women feel like they're not ish past 30/40 and worse women who reinforce that mindset because they believe it themselves. When someone has multiple cosmetic procedures, it seem to have the opposite effet and makes most look worse for wear. Women, unfortunately, aren't allowed to age and for some reason it's negative to have skin that reflects living, bearing kids, etc. It's all mindset, IMO, and you'd think women would be less critical of each other but some crabs like their barrel. It's like you're supposed to become crazy cat lady once you hit 40/50 and give up on yourself. Lol.


I actually do not mind getting old however I feel that it is maintenance for me. I have tried to accept my older face, no bueno.
I want to be able to squeeze my older behind in a size 8 and put on my eyeliner in a satisfactory manner.
You all do what you want but at the end of the day, I want to like and recognize what I see while putting on my mascara.


----------



## White Orchid

dangerouscurves said:


> This is true too. Sun is that worst thing for your skin.


Yep.  I love me a sunny day but I don't "bake" anymore.


----------



## AEGIS

Sasha2012 said:


> As a child she wanted to be either a vet or a professional horse-rider.
> 
> And while that idea got shelved in favour of life as a world famous super model, Kendall Jenner's love of riding hasn't left her.
> 
> The beauty indulged her childhood passion for horses with a ride along a sandy beach while on vacation in Turks and Caicos last week.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-beach-wearing-crop-shorts.html#ixzz4HSomVy6p


So they got a free airbnb. Must be nice.


----------



## WishList986

mundodabolsa said:


> Have you considered that if your tattoo is going to look great and bring you happiness for the 10/20/30/40 years you had it before you got to menopausal age and it started to look less than perfect, then who the f**k cares what it looks like later??  I really hope that by the time my body starts to go south I have the wisdom and peace of mind to not care what my body looks like anymore.
> 
> I don't understand why people are so damn preoccupied with not aging.  I won't trade the hours of fun I get every day in the summer in the pool and beach and on the boat for not having wrinkles later.
> 
> As my father always says, why care about aging when the the only alternative to aging isn't exactly a better choice.


THIS! I've always thought this, god forbid I look like I've lived my life. I love seeing women who allow themselves to age gracefully and naturally, especially those with wrinkly tattoos.


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> I actually do not mind getting old however I feel that it is maintenance for me. I have tried to accept my older face, no bueno.
> I want to be able to squeeze my older behind in a size 8 and put on my eyeliner in a satisfactory manner.
> You all do what you want but at the end of the day, I want to like and recognize what I see while putting on my mascara.


lol. Ultimately people should do what makes them feel good, right? If it makes you feel good, go on'head and do it.


----------



## berrydiva

WishList986 said:


> THIS! I've always thought this, god forbid I look like I've lived my life. I love seeing women who allow themselves to age gracefully and naturally, especially those with wrinkly tattoos.


I've found that most people who get a tattoo that has sentimental or significant meaning to them, are hardly bothered by what they look like as they get older. I have one that is decorative and has no real meaning but all the others have value to me in the same manner in which people treasure a memento from a loved one.


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> I've found that most people who get a tattoo that has sentimental or significant meaning to them, are hardly bothered by what they look like as they get older. I have one that is decorative and has no real meaning but all the others have value to me in the same manner in which people treasure a memento from a loved one.


One of my girlfriends has the signature of her deceased father tattooed on her wrist, which is both cool timeless and meaningful. 
I would have been the moron tattooing Hello Kitties all over my arms.....


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> One of my girlfriends has the signature of her deceased father tattooed on her wrist, which is both cool timeless and meaningful.
> I would have been the moron tattooing Hello Kitties all over my arms.....


----------



## Sasha2012




----------



## White Orchid

Oh God, the movies that made her cry and the laugh the most are what I would've said.  Nooooooo!


----------



## AEGIS

I can't think of 73 things I want to know about her


----------



## Jayne1

She needed to bring her mom and her mom's house to make herself more interesting.

Kendel should never talk. Just pose and look pretty.


----------



## White Orchid

Jayne1 said:


> She needed to bring her mom and her mom's house to make herself more interesting.
> 
> Kendel should never talk. Just pose and look pretty.


Except that is didn't work.  I only made it half way through, then lost interest lol.  I did like Kris's kitchen though.  That being the one 'highlight'/redeeming feature of the interview.


----------



## Jayne1

White Orchid said:


> Except that is didn't work.  I only made it half way through, then lost interest lol.  I did like Kris's kitchen though.  That being the one 'highlight'/redeeming feature of the interview.


I stayed a bit for a tour of the house and lost interest half way through and hit the back button, too!


----------



## Jikena

This video is so cringy. Bad acting.


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


>



this makes her so not likable


----------



## pixiejenna

Lol not that kendull was likable before but this video makes her even more obnoxious/self absorbed. It's kind of sad that your so boring that you need your mom, your mom's house, and some rando in the pool just to fill out 73 questions and his was the best they came away with. I want to agree with the other poster in that she should just shut up and stand around looking pretty. The only problem is she's not even good at that. 

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Yoshi1296

pixiejenna said:


> Lol not that kendull was likable before but this video makes her even more obnoxious/self absorbed. It's kind of sad that your so boring that you need your mom, your mom's house, and some rando in the pool just to fill out 73 questions and his was the best they came away with. I want to agree with the other poster in that she should just shut up and stand around looking pretty. The only problem is she's not even good at that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app



LOL!! I agree!! The video gave me second hand embarrassment, especially at the awkward silent part with her mom in the office with all those magazines on the desk. Kris was just staring blankly smiling. And overall the video had such a "basic b*tch tryna act deep" vibe I was so over it.


----------



## Oryx816

After 2:26 minutes, I was done.  This was so contrived it was unbearable!  And I hate how it was just some dude asking questions to her back.  Ugh.  

I had a neutral opinion of her before, but now, I find her downright unlikeable.  Great job!


----------



## CeeJay

I wasn't even going to waste my time watching a video of Kendull and the vapidness .. seriously, is anyone really that surprised?  This family has never stressed education (Kendull has admitted difficulty with reading), so she probably needed help in even answering the questions.  How sad, truly .. that these boneheads are what fill the Social Media airwaves nowadays .. uggh.


----------



## Lounorada

Don't know if this was posted... Kylie in the Vogue Sept issue.
Tumblr





Vogue US and Anna Wintour are well past their sell by date.
The picture isn't the worst, but of all the fantastic models in the world they could feature in the magazine and they choose Kylie-blow-up-lips-Jenner? Ok then...


----------



## Sasha2012

She was one of the VIP guests invited to younger sister Kylie Jenner's lavish 19th birthday celebrations.

And Kendall Jenner certainly packed an ideal wardrobe for fun and frolics in the Turks and Caicos sunshine last week.

The top model, who unveiled her Vogue September issue cover during the trip, looked sensational in a nude and black bikini as she headed to the beach for a jet ski ride.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-jet-ski-ride-Turks-Caicos.html#ixzz4HdBGd7Un


----------



## labelwhore04

Those are some seriously unflattering sunglasses


----------



## mkr

She borrowed them from Mason.


----------



## Sasha2012

*Kylie Jenner Buys Third House*

*Kylie Jenner*'s dropping millions to make herself a bonafide real estate mogul ... unlike most other 19 year olds who have to drop cash on college tuition and school books this time of year.

TMZ has learned Kylie closed on another Hidden Hills, CA property Tuesday. The 4 bedroom, 4 bath home set her back around $4.5 mil and is right next door to the $6 million pad she purchased in May.

She also owns a property in the nearby gated Calabasas community where most of her fam lives -- but that was just her starter home. She's listing it for $3.9 million,* if you're keeping tally*.

The plan is to use the new place as work space for her growing cosmetics line, and as a crash pad for friends ... aka Tyga's very expensive doghouse.

The 5,000 sq. foot home has a pool and jacuzzi ... like most home offices.

Kylie's agent, *Tomer Fridman*, wasn't available for comment, but Kylie gave a glimpse inside via Snapchat after she got the keys.

http://www.tmz.com/2016/08/17/kylie-jenner-buys-third-home/


----------



## VickyB

Oryx816 said:


> After 2:26 minutes, I was done.  This was so contrived it was unbearable!  And I hate how it was just some dude asking questions to her back.  Ugh.
> 
> I had a neutral opinion of her before, but now, I find her downright unlikeable.  Great job!



I don't find her unlikeable, just lacking substance.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's an avid user of the app so it was about time that Kylie Jenner paid Snapchat a visit.

The 19-year-old reality star headed to the Venice, California headquarters of the photo and video sharing platform on Wednesday, making sure to look glam in a little black dress.

Kylie naturally documented the whole thing on her own Snapchat, starting with choosing her outfit for the important meeting.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ters-confirms-s-viewed-app.html#ixzz4HeovSvf9


----------



## Yoshi1296

Sasha2012 said:


> She's an avid user of the app so it was about time that Kylie Jenner paid Snapchat a visit.
> 
> The 19-year-old reality star headed to the Venice, California headquarters of the photo and video sharing platform on Wednesday, making sure to look glam in a little black dress.
> 
> Kylie naturally documented the whole thing on her own Snapchat, starting with choosing her outfit for the important meeting.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ters-confirms-s-viewed-app.html#ixzz4HeovSvf9



I'm sure there is photoshop, but still her body looks amazing in the black dress.


----------



## CeeJay

Sasha2012 said:


> *Kylie Jenner Buys Third House*
> 
> *Kylie Jenner*'s dropping millions to make herself a bonafide real estate mogul ... unlike most other 19 year olds who have to drop cash on college tuition and school books this time of year.
> 
> TMZ has learned Kylie closed on another Hidden Hills, CA property Tuesday. The 4 bedroom, 4 bath home set her back around $4.5 mil and is right next door to the $6 million pad she purchased in May.
> 
> She also owns a property in the nearby gated Calabasas community where most of her fam lives -- but that was just her starter home. She's listing it for $3.9 million,* if you're keeping tally*.
> 
> The plan is to use the new place as work space for her growing cosmetics line, and as a crash pad for friends ... aka Tyga's very expensive doghouse.
> 
> The 5,000 sq. foot home has a pool and jacuzzi ... like most home offices.
> 
> Kylie's agent, *Tomer Fridman*, wasn't available for comment, but Kylie gave a glimpse inside via Snapchat after she got the keys.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/08/17/kylie-jenner-buys-third-home/



You could not PAY me to buy a house in this area, no less Calabases.  Just the other day, they put up the Red Flag (Fire hazard) on these parts given the fact that the area around is just scrub, it's been hotter than Hades and no water relief.  Mind you, I love the desert landscape, but I sure as heck don't want to live there and have the potential that everything goes up in flames .. nope!


----------



## VickyB

Kendull has a really lovely figure.


----------



## Jayne1

CeeJay said:


> You could not PAY me to buy a house in this area, no less Calabases.  Just the other day, they put up the Red Flag (Fire hazard) on these parts given the fact that the area around is just scrub, it's been hotter than Hades and no water relief.  Mind you, I love the desert landscape, but I sure as heck don't want to live there and have the potential that everything goes up in flames .. nope!


What scrub? What drought? That turf looks lush and green to me.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her romance with rapper A$AP Rocky has been labelled 'the real deal'.

And Kendall Jenner, 20, and her new beau enjoyed a nighttime cruise around West Hollywood in the 27-year-old's extravagant white Ferrari on Wednesday.

The model looked comfortable behind the wheel of the powerful motor wearing a lightweight black vest top, a golden choker and denim hotpants.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ood-stunning-white-Ferrari.html#ixzz4HixGMpZE


----------



## CeeJay

Jayne1 said:


> What scrub? What drought? That turf looks lush and green to me.


Oh yes .. her lawn for sure because, as we know, these folks don't observe the draught rules here in California .. HOWEVER, you can't beat Mother Nature and the surrounding hillsides .. which are DIRT and SCRUB!!


----------



## Jayne1

CeeJay said:


> Oh yes .. her lawn for sure because, as we know, these folks don't observe the draught rules here in California .. HOWEVER, you can't beat Mother Nature and the surrounding hillsides .. which are DIRT and SCRUB!!



It's a huge pet peeve of mine. These people are very wealthy and many claim to be creative types. They could show the rest of the country  how cool and modern a drought-tolerant yard is. Make desert landscaping as enviable as their fancy cars.  Kanye, you genius you, show everyone how to redesign the Southwest lawn!

And because this is a K thread, here are some K extensive grass lawns:


----------



## kittenslingerie

ASAP was with far hotter girls than Kendull, she's a down grade for him. Iggy was really hot when he was with her, Chanel Iman (who made it without a nasty porno sister,) and rumored Lana Del Rey... all sexier than straight up plain jane Ken Doll (my personal opinion of her) in my humble opinion.


----------



## caitlin1214

My dad told me a story about an almond farmer who had to watch his crops die because he couldn't comply with the California drought regulations. If anyone deserves extra water, it should have been that farmer. Not a bunch of no talent idiots for their lush green (unnecessary) lawns.


----------



## tulipfield

limom said:


> One of my girlfriends has the signature of her deceased father tattooed on her wrist, which is both cool timeless and meaningful.
> I would have been the moron tattooing Hello Kitties all over my arms.....



This made me lol.  XD


----------



## CeeJay

Jayne1 said:


> It's a huge pet peeve of mine. These people are very wealthy and many claim to be creative types. They could show the rest of the country  how cool and modern a drought-tolerant yard is. Make desert landscaping as enviable as their fancy cars.  Kanye, you genius you, show everyone how to redesign the Southwest lawn!
> View attachment 3444143
> View attachment 3444144



COULD NOT AGREE WITH YOU MORE!!!!  While I have very small patches of green, I purposely put out all drought tolerant plants .. frankly, I love desert fauna, so I don't get why these folks feel they have to have the gardens of the tropics .. 'cos the weather here is anything but!  

We have a few houses in the neighborhood that have 100% desert landscape, and it looks beautiful!


----------



## pinkfeet

dangerouscurves said:


> This is true, though. One of my customers is 75 and she looks 50! She doesn't look like a hot 50-something woman, she just looks like a nice, healthy plump 50 y/o lady with very few wrinkles and still stands straight. I asked what her secrets and she said butter milk everyday! Unfortunately, I'm lactose intolerant.



But looking 15 years younger at 60 or 50 is the exception not the rule. 

And being plump helps fill out the wrinkles. 

We can all name non celebs who look great but most don't. And even professional athletes who have awesome bodies and continue to keep it up in their 50/60's get aging skin --ALL over their bodies. 

And even if one does look younger your skin / body does not look the same at 25 vs 55. It just doesn't. It doesn't even feel the same.


----------



## White Orchid

pinkfeet said:


> But looking 15 years younger at 60 or 50 is the exception not the rule.
> 
> And being plump helps fill out the wrinkles.
> 
> We can all name non celebs who look great but most don't. And even professional athletes who have awesome bodies and continue to keep it up in their 50/60's get aging skin --ALL over their bodies.
> 
> And even if one does look younger your skin / body does not look the same at 25 vs 55. It just doesn't. It doesn't even feel the same.


Yep to all of this.


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:


> COULD NOT AGREE WITH YOU MORE!!!!  While I have very small patches of green, I purposely put out all drought tolerant plants .. frankly, I love desert fauna, so I don't get why these folks feel they have to have the gardens of the tropics .. 'cos the weather here is anything but!
> 
> We have a few houses in the neighborhood that have 100% desert landscape, and it looks beautiful!


If you are ever in Santa Barbara check out Lotusland. Fabulous!! They do sustainable gardening and incorporate lots of succulents in their gardens. It's a gorgeous place.


----------



## AEGIS

kittenslingerie said:


> ASAP was with far hotter girls than Kendull, she's a down grade for him. Iggy was really hot when he was with her, Chanel Iman (who made it without a nasty porno sister,) and rumored Lana Del Rey... all sexier than straight up plain jane Ken Doll (my personal opinion of her) in my humble opinion.




wow ASAP pulls them


----------



## caitlin1214

limom said:


> One of my girlfriends has the signature of her deceased father tattooed on her wrist, which is both cool timeless and meaningful.
> I would have been the moron tattooing Hello Kitties all over my arms.....



Haha! 

I've got pop culture tattoos, but they mean something to me. 

Amongst my seven tattoos, I've got the grail from Monty Python and the Holy Grail tattooed on my back. (I'm half English and a huge Monty Python fan. Without it being intentional, a lot of my tattoos have a Christian connection to them.)

I've got two stars tattooed on my right calf. In Peter Pan, to get to Neverland, it's second star to the right and straight on till morning. 
(I'm getting them colored pink and turning them into a memorial tattoo next week.)

In that same appointment, I'm getting the Deathly Hallows symbol from Harry Potter. (English Lit major, did my senior thesis on Harry Potter) as well as the 10/6 from Alice in Wonderland behind my ear. 

I realize 10/6 is a price tag (The card in the band reads "In this style 10/6" which means the hat cost 10 shillings and a sixpence) but it's recognizable from the Mad Hatter's hat. I remember doing an Alice in Wonderland themed visit to Oxford when I was there with my dad. He went back to London for a college reunion. My mom didn't want to go so he brought me. 

Just find a reason why Hello Kitty is so meaningful to you and to it. 

And sometimes, there's nothing wrong with getting something done because you really like it. When I get in shape, I'd like a queen bee tattooed on my ribcage although at this point I don't know why. I just like the idea.


----------



## caitlin1214

The understanding I have with my dad is that he's fine with my getting tattoos as long as nothing is tattooed on my forehead.


----------



## mari_merry

Kendall out in Los Angeles on August 22, 2016


----------



## White Orchid

Please tell me white boots are not making a comeback.


----------



## White Orchid

caitlin1214 said:


> The understanding I have with my dad is that he's fine with my getting tattoos as long as nothing is tattooed on my forehead.


The unspoken understanding I had with my late Mother was, get a tattoo and you are dead.  That applied to pretty much everything, smoking, wearing make-up, showing cleavage, you name it lol.


----------



## chowlover2

White Orchid said:


> The unspoken understanding I had with my late Mother was, get a tattoo and you are dead.  That applied to pretty much everything, smoking, wearing make-up, showing cleavage, you name it lol.


I think we shared a Mom. She wouldn't let me get my ears pierced til I was 16. Than when I did she called me a gypsy-ROFLMFAO!


----------



## Deco

White Orchid said:


> The unspoken understanding I had with my late Mother was, get a tattoo and you are dead.  That applied to pretty much everything, smoking, wearing make-up, showing cleavage, you name it lol.


Love your mother!  Still have the photo of you two in my head. 
I too had those unspoken understandings and the only penalty for any infraction was death.  Most rules were unspoken but abundantly understood, by extrapolation. If the spoken rule was that plucking your eyebrows before age 18 was forbidden, you could pretty much  extrapolate that makeup, cleavage, tattoos and smoking were so out of the question that they were not worth mentioning.  I got very good at covering my tracks and managed to stay alive and didn't flaunt my disobedience. That's how you showed some respect! 
Oddly enough, drinking was never forbidden .


----------



## Deco

chowlover2 said:


> I think we shared a Mom. She wouldn't let me get my ears pierced til I was 16. Than when I did she called me a gypsy-ROFLMFAO!


That's hilarious!  
Ironically, ear piercing is perfectly accepted in many super strict cultures. Makeup and miniskirts and dating could be strictly forbidden, but infant girls can have pierced ears.


----------



## White Orchid

Decophile said:


> Love your mother!  Still have the photo of you two in my head.
> I too had those unspoken understandings and the only penalty for any infraction was death.  Most rules were unspoken but abundantly understood, by extrapolation. If the spoken rule was that plucking your eyebrows before age 18 was forbidden, you could pretty much  extrapolate that makeup, cleavage, tattoos and smoking were so out of the question that they were not worth mentioning.  I got very good at covering my tracks and managed to stay alive and didn't flaunt my disobedience. That's how you showed some respect!
> Oddly enough, drinking was never forbidden .


 Oh my God, it's like we were separated at birth, lol.

Well, as for me, drinking didn't even enter it because of our faith lol.  But everything else that could be, was!  I think I was in my late teens/early twenties when I was brave enough to wear eyeliner in front of her lol.  Oh hell, I just remembered when she made me wear slips under a see-through dress.  No sooner was I out of the house, than I'd scurry to a laneway nearby and take it off and shove it into my school bag!  That's about as "risqué" as I got in my teenage years   Scandalous, no?  

I reckon your average Nun had more fun than I did in my teenage years


----------



## White Orchid

chowlover2 said:


> I think we shared a Mom. She wouldn't let me get my ears pierced til I was 16. Than when I did she called me a gypsy-ROFLMFAO!


 How odd.  I got mine pierced when I was around 5.  But that was it for me till my 20s lol. I do remember wanting a second piercing sometime in the 80s and she just looked at me as if to say "Dream on child.  I didn't raise no hippy!"

This is turning into TPF's own confessional booth: "How we survived our teenage years with our authorative Mothers."  Move over Amy Chua


----------



## Deco

White Orchid said:


> Oh my God, it's like we were separated at birth, lol.
> 
> Well, as for me, drinking didn't even enter it because of our faith lol.  But everything else that could be, was!  I think I was in my late teens/early twenties when I was brave enough to wear eyeliner in front of her lol.  Oh hell, I just remembered when she made me wear slips under a see-through dress.  No sooner was I out of the house, than I'd scurry to a laneway nearby and take it off and shove it into my school bag!  That's about as "risqué" as I got in my teenage years   Scandalous, no?
> 
> I reckon your average Nun had more fun than I did in my teenage years


Omg, I used to roll my school uniform skirt at the waist to make it a mini, and then unroll it back down before I got home!


----------



## White Orchid

Decophile said:


> Omg, I used to roll my school uniform skirt at the waist to make it a mini, and then unroll it back down before I got home!


Omg, no uniforms at mine but I did the same with my skirts!!! 

We were such hussies lol!  Our poor, poor Mothers!  They tried so, so hard...


----------



## lovemysavior

White Orchid said:


> The unspoken understanding I had with my late Mother was, get a tattoo and you are dead.  That applied to pretty much everything, smoking, wearing make-up, showing cleavage, you name it lol.


Ha I still say that to my kids...minus the makeup part...heck I don't care if they're 21 years old either...lol...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## chowlover2

White Orchid said:


> How odd.  I got mine pierced when I was around 5.  But that was it for me till my 20s lol. I do remember wanting a second piercing sometime in the 80s and she just looked at me as if to say "Dream on child.  I didn't raise no hippy!"
> 
> This is turning into TPF's own confessional booth: "How we survived our teenage years with our authorative Mothers."  Move over Amy Chua


I wanted a second piercing too! I got the look and knew not to push my luck.

Not too long before she died she told me I had better walk the straight and narrow through life or she would come back and haunt me. I have because I know she would!


----------



## caitlin1214

My dad is fine with it because I get them in places I can easily hide them. He did once request that I don't get anything bigger than the lions and roses on my calf. (That's fine. That one REALLY hurt.)

My mother has asked me not to get anymore and I've told her I couldn't make that promise. In the past, she's called them awful and body mutilations and something a drunken sailor on leave would get. Last time I saw her she'd ask "Is that new?" everytime she saw one. At some point I was like, "What are you, my tattoo monitor? Get away from me!"

Growing up it was easier to blame me than to examine why the family was unhappy (controlling, overly-critical mother). I didn't fight much for what I wanted because I didn't want to be the person responsible for other people's unhappiness. Also I didn't realize it then but it was like nobody cared what I wanted. They either didn't bother to ask or my opinion wa shot down. 

Just going along with it didn't  work becuse I was unhappy and my mother was still critical. The tattoos are yet another thing she criticizes me about. 


Now I realize that what I want and what makes me happy is very important and my mother will find fault with whatever I do. Her opinion isn't the be-all and end-all of how I live my life anymore. 

Saying I'm an adult and can do what I damn well please is self-destructive, so I will run my idea by people I respect whose opinions I greatly respect. If my dad, brother or life coach has an objection to something I want to do I will either not do it, compromise or come up with a good reason as to why I feel I'm justified in doing the thing I want to do.


----------



## cdtracing

My mother wouldn't let me get my ears pierced but when I was 16, I got them done anyway.  I moved out & was on my own at 17.  I got my second piercing at 18.  My mother had a few choice words to say about it & when I got my cartilage piercing, you would have thought I had SLUT tattooed on my forehead by her reaction to it.  She has never seen my naval piercing nor any of my ink.  It's just not worth the time or energy to hear her berate me about something I did that she doesn't approve of.  She will be 86 in Oct & I'm 61.  My mother is controlling & a micro-manager.  In her world, there are 2 ways to do things....her way or the wrong way.  I learned at an early age that I would never get her seal of approval like my sister or my brother so I just accepted it & have lived my life on my terms, accepting total responsibility for my choices.  I didn't turn out so bad...I've never committed any crime, I've never been arrested or in jail, I pay my bills, have a successful business & a happy marriage.  My mother & I were estranged for many, many years but now, we have learned to peacefully coexist for the most part.  Even though she still considers me the Black Sheep of the family, she tries to refrain from making uncalled for comments & I refrain from doing something so blatant & in your face....hence the reason she has no clue about my ink or my bellybutton.  Those were things I did for myself years ago & really don't have anything to do with her in the first place.  Now that we are older, I'm the one she calls on to take care of or handle things for her.  Funny how that works out sometimes.


----------



## mari_merry

Kendall at 'Jimmy Kimmel Live' in Los Angeles on August 24, 2016


----------



## redney

Her face is so orange.


----------



## Jikena

Love the skirt.
Hate the 90's boots.
Don't like the lingerie top.
Huh, chokers...


----------



## mari_merry

Kendall out in Beverly Hills on August 25, 2016


----------



## Deco

That's it.  I'm DONE.  They just shat on my beloved Metallica.  I'm DONE DONE DONE. 

One popular culture hijack deserves another.  Hetfield and daughter hijack this thread:


----------



## Jikena

That shirt looks so dumb...


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Has anyone seen Kylie's latest snaps??? Dem boobs be FAKE AF


----------



## Divalish

I'm embarrassed/ashamed to say this... I know she's all enhanced and shizz, but Kylie sometimes gives me a girl boner. *runs and hides*


----------



## lexig07

I know it's seems like she just wants to show em off...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I really like her outfit with the yellow top and black skirt.


----------



## sally.m

i like Kylie with all the lip filler and boobs.shes stunning. Classy, probably not but she looks good!


Divalish said:


> I'm embarrassed/ashamed to say this... I know she's all enhanced and shizz, but Kylie sometimes gives me a girl boner. *runs and hides*


----------



## pukasonqo

kendall does the kartrashians proud when he is not in the catwalk, that girl has no sense of style!


----------



## myown

mari_merry said:


> Kendall out in Beverly Hills on August 25, 2016


why would one wear that?


----------



## Oryx816

myown said:


> why would one wear that?



....to let the world know that her breasts are smaller than a clove of garlic?


----------



## Jikena

Divalish said:


> I'm embarrassed/ashamed to say this... I know she's all enhanced and shizz, but Kylie sometimes gives me a girl boner. *runs and hides*



Well, she's hot. Fake or not.


----------



## CMaylv

Oryx816 said:


> ....to let the world know that her breasts are smaller than a clove of garlic?



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Vienna

I guess she's going for the 90s look here. That type of pony tail is bringing back memories... [emoji23]


----------



## sabrunka

Glitterandstuds said:


> Has anyone seen Kylie's latest snaps??? Dem boobs be FAKE AF



I saw that and they aren't fake, just contoured.  Something similar happened a year or two ago where she contoured them and they looked so fake, but then days later she was photographed in another revealing top which showed just regular boobs that we were all used to seeing on her.  You'll see, wait another day or two for new snaps/photos and they will look regular again.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Divalish said:


> I'm embarrassed/ashamed to say this... I know she's all enhanced and shizz, but Kylie sometimes gives me a girl boner. *runs and hides*



Don't you dare coming back!!!!


----------



## Divalish

dangerouscurves said:


> Don't you dare coming back!!!!


Bwahaha. I can't help it, girl is damn hot!


----------



## clydekiwi

Sasha2012 said:


> Her romance with rapper A$AP Rocky has been labelled 'the real deal'.
> 
> And Kendall Jenner, 20, and her new beau enjoyed a nighttime cruise around West Hollywood in the 27-year-old's extravagant white Ferrari on Wednesday.
> 
> The model looked comfortable behind the wheel of the powerful motor wearing a lightweight black vest top, a golden choker and denim hotpants.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ood-stunning-white-Ferrari.html#ixzz4HixGMpZE



Why do they shield their faces from the paps when they call them?


----------



## cdtracing

Jikena said:


> That shirt looks so dumb...


I do not understand this family's penchant for wearing ragged, torn, frayed, holey clothes.   It's not fashion forward & certainly not stylish, IMO.


----------



## mari_merry

Glitterandstuds said:


> Has anyone seen Kylie's latest snaps??? Dem boobs be FAKE AF





sabrunka said:


> I saw that and they aren't fake, just contoured.  Something similar happened a year or two ago where she contoured them and they looked so fake, but then days later she was photographed in another revealing top which showed just regular boobs that we were all used to seeing on her.  You'll see, wait another day or two for new snaps/photos and they will look regular again.


Hmmmm


----------



## pursegrl12

what the actual ****?!?!?!?!


----------



## berrydiva

I don't get why she wants to look 30 years-old.


----------



## dangerouscurves

clydekiwi said:


> Why do they shield their faces from the paps when they call them?



I think it might be because of the flash from the cameras.


----------



## clydekiwi

dangerouscurves said:


> I think it might be because of the flash from the cameras.



Ok. Maybe


----------



## Divalish

mari_merry said:


> Hmmmm


Where can I get the shyt she uses to contour them boobays? Makeup sure does wonders to enhance the bust line.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Divalish said:


> Where can I get the shyt she uses to contour them boobays? Makeup sure does wonders to enhance the bust line.



She must have a make-up line only for boobies!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Divalish said:


> Where can I get the shyt she uses to contour them boobays? Makeup sure does wonders to enhance the bust line.



She must have a make-up line only for boobies!


----------



## V0N1B2

mari_merry said:


> Kendall at 'Jimmy Kimmel Live' in Los Angeles on August 24, 2016





mari_merry said:


> Kendall out in Beverly Hills on August 25, 2016


Dayum, she is starting to look like Kylie (IMO)


----------



## mari_merry

V0N1B2 said:


> *Dayum, she is starting to look like Kylie (IMO)*


----------



## White Orchid

cdtracing said:


> I do not understand this family's penchant for wearing ragged, torn, frayed, holey clothes.   It's not fashion forward & certainly not stylish, IMO.


Lol, we both are starting to think like our Mothers.  You know we're both just a sleigh ride away from taking up knitting


----------



## cdtracing

White Orchid said:


> Lol, we both are starting to think like our Mothers.  You know we're both just a sleigh ride away from taking up knitting



 That's so true!!  Sometimes I will say something, then stop & start looking around for my mother cause I just heard her voice!!!!  I'll pass on the knitting or crochet.  Had an aunt try to teach me decades ago.  While she could knit & crochet the most amazing things, I always wound up with a rat's nest of a clusterf*ck.  I acknowledge my limitations.  My mother doesn't knit or crochet either, but she does like to grow & arrange flowers.

It's not that I don't have a few ragged pieces of comfortable clothing I wear around the house doing chores but I don't wear them out shopping, going to lunch or dinner, meeting friends, business meetings, or fund raisers.   And it's not to say that a few decades back when acid wash jeans were all the rage, I didn't own & wear a couple of pairs but I didn't wear them with a ratty Tshirt that looks like it belongs in the trash.


----------



## White Orchid

cdtracing said:


> That's so true!!  Sometimes I will say something, then stop & start looking around for my mother cause I just heard her voice!!!!  I'll pass on the knitting or crochet.  Had an aunt try to teach me decades ago.  While she could knit & crochet the most amazing things, I always wound up with a rat's nest of a clusterf*ck.  I acknowledge my limitations.  My mother doesn't knit or crochet either, but she does like to grow & arrange flowers.
> 
> It's not that I don't have a few ragged pieces of comfortable clothing I wear around the house doing chores but I don't wear them out shopping, going to lunch or dinner, meeting friends for shopping, business meetings, or fund raisers.   And it's not to say that a few decades back when acid wash jeans were all the rage, I didn't own & wear a couple of pairs but I didn't wear them with a ratty Tshirt that looks like it belongs in the trash.


Refer to my previous post lady.  Nuf said


----------



## sabrunka

mari_merry said:


> Hmmmm





Divalish said:


> Where can I get the shyt she uses to contour them boobays? Makeup sure does wonders to enhance the bust line.





dangerouscurves said:


> She must have a make-up line only for boobies!



Ok ok yeah yeah I caught onto the sarcasm, thanks everyone lol... Didn't see those photos, thought you were talking about other ones where her top was open down to her belly button and they were roundly "drawn" and it looked like obvious contour powder.  That photo does look fake... Now I just don't get it because her boobs look different daily.


----------



## mkr

sabrunka said:


> Ok ok yeah yeah I caught onto the sarcasm, thanks everyone lol... Didn't see those photos, thought you were talking about other ones where her top was open down to her belly button and they were roundly "drawn" and it looked like obvious contour powder.  That photo does look fake... Now I just don't get it because her boobs look different daily.


Cuz they all get work done so often.  Don't blink!


----------



## myown

berrydiva said:


> I don't get why she wants to look 30 years-old.


isnt that older than 30?


----------



## mari_merry

Kendall out in West Hollywood on August 26, 2016


----------



## White Orchid

Wow, Kendall has some big feet.  I like her jacket.


----------



## Sasha2012

I love Kendall's boots..mainly because I have the same pair.


----------



## White Orchid

The boots are nice I suppose.  Love the colour.


----------



## Sasha2012

They're the Phillip Lim Kyoto boots, they look better in person.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/3-1-phi...arch-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=ROYAL BLUE


----------



## mari_merry

Instagram


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Kylie is pulling off the cut up tshirt better then Kendall. Kylie seems to at least have some personality and style.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's no stranger to making a statement with her wardrobe.

And on Saturday evening Kylie Jenner made no exception to the rule as she wore nothing but a Snoop Dogg sweater whilst out in Las Vegas with her beau Tyga.

The 19-year-old reality starlet showed she's a fan of Tyga's chose genre, and wore a $500 sweater with world-famous rapper Snoop's younger image emblazoned on it.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...a-son-King-Cairo-Las-Vegas.html#ixzz4IekHhP78


----------



## mkr

Isn't that Tyga's son Cairo in the background being ignored?


----------



## V0N1B2

If only David could make the Kardashians/Jenners disappear


----------



## Jayne1

V0N1B2 said:


> If only David could make the Kardashians/Jenners disappear


Funny!

I guess they had someone there to look after the child. I wonder if Kylie would do it.


----------



## myown

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Kylie is pulling off the cut up tshirt better then Kendall. Kylie seems to at least have some personality and style.


but I liked Kendulls Bra better


----------



## lilapot

Can't she find a decent guy? Why Tyga? 

I saw this picture from 2011. Is that Kendall behind Kim? I wonder what the Ks think about how they used to dress now that they're "high fashion" and only go out in nightie, spandex, tights, black/white, sheer and everything else that screams, "sexxy".


----------



## sdkitty

lilapot said:


> Can't she find a decent guy? Why Tyga?
> 
> I saw this picture from 2011. Is that Kendall behind Kim? I wonder what the Ks think about how they used to dress now that they're "high fashion" and only go out in nightie, spandex, tights, black/white, sheer and everything else that screams, "sexxy".


the way they dress?  what about they way she looks - like a different person - so much heavier.  this is kendall?


----------



## White Orchid

Kendall looks so different.  I always thought she was naturally waif-like but not anymore.


----------



## ThisVNchick

That girl can't be Kendall- there's too much chest shadow.


----------



## Jikena

lilapot said:


> Can't she find a decent guy? Why Tyga?
> 
> I saw this picture from 2011. Is that Kendall behind Kim? I wonder what the Ks think about how they used to dress now that they're "high fashion" and only go out in nightie, spandex, tights, black/white, sheer and everything else that screams, "sexxy".



Lol at first glance I thought that was Khloe...

Kim was so pretty. She already had surgery there though. You can tell just by the fact that she has no "chin fat" while looking down at all lol. 

I wonder if they really like the outfits they wear nowadays. Kylie's style is nice most of the time, but Kendall's lately, I just hate it. Those pointy shoes she's been wearing look horrible in my opinion.


----------



## lilapot

They actually looked like a normal family here.


----------



## myown

Kylie was very pretty


----------



## Lounorada

lilapot said:


> They actually looked like a normal family here.


The only two who look the same are Kourtney and Scott.


----------



## Gaby87

lilapot said:


> Can't she find a decent guy? Why Tyga?
> 
> I saw this picture from 2011. Is that Kendall behind Kim? I wonder what the Ks think about how they used to dress now that they're "high fashion" and only go out in nightie, spandex, tights, black/white, sheer and everything else that screams, "sexxy".



I think that's Kim's friend or old personal assistant, same thing, Carla DiBello. It's definitely not Kendall.


----------



## Anne Martens

White Orchid said:


> Kendall looks so different.  I always thought she was naturally waif-like but not anymore.




LOL that's NOT Kendall


----------



## Anne Martens

Sasha2012 said:


> She's no stranger to making a statement with her wardrobe.
> 
> And on Saturday evening Kylie Jenner made no exception to the rule as she wore nothing but a Snoop Dogg sweater whilst out in Las Vegas with her beau Tyga.
> 
> The 19-year-old reality starlet showed she's a fan of Tyga's chose genre, and wore a $500 sweater with world-famous rapper Snoop's younger image emblazoned on it.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...a-son-King-Cairo-Las-Vegas.html#ixzz4IekHhP78


----------



## lilapot

Lounorada said:


> The only two who look the same are Kourtney and Scott.



And Minnie Mouse


----------



## Lounorada

lilapot said:


> And Minnie Mouse


----------



## Chagall

I will say one thing for Kylie she thinks for herself. Absolutely everyone is against this relationship with Tyga and yet she stays in it. His looks and everything about him are criticized and yet she sticks with him. I can't help but think that there is something genuine between them. There is no shortage of guys out there and she is famous and not exactly ugly and has money. Getting another boyfriend would hardly be difficult.


----------



## redney

Chagall said:


> I will say one thing for Kylie she thinks for herself. Absolutely everyone is against this relationship with Tyga and yet she stays in it. His looks and everything about him are criticized and yet she sticks with him. I can't help but think that there is something genuine between them. There is no shortage of guys out there and she is famous and not exactly ugly and has money. Getting another boyfriend would hardly be difficult.


Or she listens to PMK who directs her to stay with him.


----------



## Chagall

redney said:


> Or she listens to PMK who directs her to stay with him.[/QUOTE
> Why in the world would she want her daughter in a relationship if it was bad for her.


----------



## redney

Chagall said:


> Why in the world would she want her daughter in a relationship if it was bad for her.


Is it a surprise? She pimps her daughters out for publicity and da money, honey.
She's the same PMK who pimped out her daughter's sex tape. The same PMK who forced her daughter to pose naked for Playboy even though the daughter was crying and didn't want to do it. The same PMK who makes deals with guys for her daughters to "date."


----------



## Chagall

Kylie is at a rebellious age so I think that there must be something that is keeping her in the relationship other than mommy dearest.


----------



## sdkitty

redney said:


> Is it a surprise? She pimps her daughters out for publicity and da money, honey.
> She's the same PMK who pimped out her daughter's sex tape. The same PMK who forced her daughter to pose naked for Playboy even though the daughter was crying and didn't want to do it. The same PMK who makes deals with guys for her daughters to "date."


I actually didn't know all that.  Just the general description of PMK using her daughters.  If this is all true, then I'd say she's some sort of demon.


----------



## mkr

sdkitty said:


> I actually didn't know all that.  Just the general description of PMK using her daughters.  If this is all true, then I'd say she's some sort of demon.


A demon who gets 10% of everything each one of them earns.


----------



## sdkitty

mkr said:


> A demon who gets 10% of everything each one of them earns.


ironic though......she wants the money but now that she's whored them out, she want to be them, dress like them, date guys like they do.....apparently the money isn't enough


----------



## Chagall

sdkitty said:


> I actually didn't know all that.  Just the general description of PMK using her daughters.  If this is all true, then I'd say she's some sort of demon.


I didn't know that either. Is that fact or speculation. Seems to me Kim wouldn't need much of a push from anyone in the flaunting herself direction.


----------



## mkr

It's all on their reality show, in the beginning.  Kim was wary at first, then they gave her a tv show and a big bag of money.  It was all down hill after that.


----------



## Chagall

mkr said:


> It's all on their reality show, in the beginning.  Kim was wary at first, then they gave her a tv show and a big bag of money.  It was all down hill after that.


I have never seen the show. Maybe I should start watching so I would be better informed lol.


----------



## poopsie

well.............................I wouldn't go _that_   far


----------



## berrydiva

Chagall said:


> Kylie is at a rebellious age so I think that there must be something that is keeping her in the relationship other than mommy dearest.


I'm assuming the D....probably the first man she's slept with (aka been "red shirted" by Tyga according to Kayne)....even if she's had encounters before, I'm just going to say he was probably the first that knew what he was doing....therefore, she's d*ckmatized.


----------



## redney

sdkitty said:


> ironic though......she wants the money but now that she's whored them out, she want to be them, dress like them, date guys like they do.....apparently the money isn't enough


All PR is good PR for PMK!


----------



## redney

berrydiva said:


> I'm assuming the D....probably the first man she's slept with (aka been "red shirted" by Tyga according to Kayne)....even if she's had encounters before, I'm just going to say he was probably the first that knew what he was doing....therefore, she's d*ckmatized.


Eauw. Gotta go bleach my brain for that mental image.


----------



## berrydiva

redney said:


> Eauw. Gotta go bleach my brain for that mental image.


lol


----------



## sdkitty

mkr said:


> It's all on their reality show, in the beginning.  Kim was wary at first, then they gave her a tv show and a big bag of money.  It was all down hill after that.


but it was/is a TV show......so how much is reality?  The only reality show I've really watched is The Bachelor and while I was drawn in to an extent, I was always skeptical


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> but it was/is a TV show......so how much is reality?  The only reality show I've really watched is The Bachelor and while I was drawn in to an extent, I was always skeptical


Some of it, is inspired by reality, especially the earliest seasons.
Kim was conflicted whoring herself at first, she has surrendered a while back and now is just a robot at the hands of her gay handler, imo.
They are already exploiting North even though her father at first resisted. His debts must have been insane.
Both are sell outs.


----------



## Chagall

limom said:


> Some of it, is inspired by reality, especially the earliest seasons.
> Kim was conflicted whoring herself at first, she has surrendered a while back and now is just a robot at the hands of her gay handler, imo.
> They are already exploiting North even though her father at first resisted. His debts must have been insane.
> Both are sell outs.


I don't 'watch' but have seen the exploiting of that gorgeous little girl and its heart breaking. She is little more than a prop.


----------



## dangerouscurves

lilapot said:


> They actually looked like a normal family here.



Back when Rob was hot.


----------



## Oryx816

dangerouscurves said:


> Back when Rob was hot.



Truth!  Rob was fine!  He was the only one of Kris' kids who needed no enhancement.  Sadly, he has eaten himself into oblivion.  

Just think of how caliente he could be if he had embraced working out instead of food.  Perhaps with a little tan too, not the fake bake variety--he would be far from the mess we see here before us.


----------



## AECornell

I don't know why but that last part had me legit LOLing!



Oryx816 said:


> Truth!  Rob was fine!  He was the only one of Kris' kids who needed no enhancement.  Sadly, he has eaten himself into oblivion.


----------



## DesigningStyle

berrydiva said:


> I'm assuming the D....probably the first man she's slept with (aka been "red shirted" by Tyga according to Kayne)....even if she's had encounters before, I'm just going to say he was probably the first that knew what he was doing....therefore, she's d*ckmatized.


What does red shirted mean?


----------



## lilapot

Sorry if this has already been posted here  but just saw this as suggested link on a page...

Just when I thought Kendall is the only "decent" Kard...

Legit supermodels don't go around wearing something like this and all along I thought she wanted to be seen as legit.


----------



## sdkitty

lilapot said:


> Sorry if this has already been posted here  but just saw this as suggested link on a page...
> 
> Just when I thought Kendall is the only "decent" Kard...
> 
> Legit supermodels don't go around wearing something like this and all along I thought she wanted to be seen as legit.


maybe she feels she's being upstaged by her sexier-looking sister


----------



## andrashik

Chagall said:


> I don't 'watch' but have seen the exploiting of that gorgeous little girl and its heart breaking. She is little more than a prop.


Serious question here .What do you mean by exploiting? From what I've seen Kim is just parading North around . Thinking about it , I guess this is a form of exploiting ..


----------



## Jikena

lilapot said:


> Sorry if this has already been posted here  but just saw this as suggested link on a page...
> 
> Just when I thought Kendall is the only "decent" Kard...
> 
> Legit supermodels don't go around wearing something like this and all along I thought she wanted to be seen as legit.



Yeah it's been posted before.
I've actually seen stuff online about her, saying that she supports the cause (the cause, lol...) to show your boobs. 
There was an article I saw through FB (and I think Kris reposted it) saying "Why Kendall is the best representative for "Free the Nipple" campaign" and the article was full of pictures of Kendall where you could see her nipples.
I don't know if that's something she's actually for, but, yeah...


----------



## Chagall

andrashik said:


> Serious question here .What do you mean by exploiting? From what I've seen Kim is just parading North around . Thinking about it , I guess this is a form of exploiting ..


Yep using her for photo ops.


----------



## Deco

Chagall said:


> Yep using her for photo ops.


It's particularly exploitative when she doesn't look too pleased about it.


----------



## saira1214

Lounorada said:


> The only two who look the same are Kourtney and Scott.



I honestly think that Scott has had some procedures done to his face. It looks different.


----------



## Oryx816

Jikena said:


> Yeah it's been posted before.
> I've actually seen stuff online about her, saying that she supports the cause (the cause, lol...) to show your boobs.
> There was an article I saw through FB (and I think Kris reposted it) saying "Why Kendall is the best representative for "Free the Nipple" campaign" and the article was full of pictures of Kendall where you could see her nipples.
> I don't know if that's something she's actually for, but, yeah...



The "cause"!  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
These people so vapid.


----------



## Deco

Oryx816 said:


> The "cause"!  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> These people so vapid.


I have a cause too.  To counteract the disease of Vapidosis Humongous.


----------



## Oryx816

Decophile said:


> I have a cause too.  To counteract the disease of Vapidosis Humongous.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Add me to your roster!


----------



## Chagall

Decophile said:


> It's particularly exploitative when she doesn't look too pleased about it.


You are right she sometimes looks unhappy and stressed.


----------



## Jayne1

saira1214 said:


> I honestly think that Scott has had some procedures done to his face. It looks different.


Me too.


----------



## limom

Chin implant, imo


----------



## Jayne1

limom said:


> Chin implant, imo


I always thought so.


----------



## mkr

It looks like he gained a little weight.


----------



## Jikena

mkr said:


> It looks like he gained a little weight.



Pretty sure Jayne posted an old picture for comparison. ^^ 

He's actually very skinny now, maybe that's why it looks like he's got a chin implant.


----------



## Sasha2012

Put this down as the most expensive joke ever.

Tyga's once again became a laughing stock on Tuesday as he had yet another car repossessed, but turns out it was Kylie Jenner and not some missed lease payments that saw his car taken away.

The very generous 19-year-old decided to surprise her love with a fancy new car on Wednesday, after paying someone to hide his Ferrari making him - and the world - think his car had been repossessed.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-buy-boyfriend-new-Bentley.html#ixzz4IxhOeALC


----------



## Jikena

Ew that pic. Kiss on his turtle teeth. Her duck lips.


----------



## mkr

Nastiest.kiss.ever.


----------



## mari_merry

Kendall out in West Hollywood on August 31, 2016


----------



## Oryx816

mari_merry said:


> Kendall out in West Hollywood on August 31, 2016



Kendall needs a stylist.  She is the most poorly dressed model I have ever seen.


----------



## Jikena

See-through shirts are really a thing among this sick family


----------



## caitlin1214

DesigningStyle said:


> What does red shirted mean?


I know in Star Trek the crew members in the red shirts are the ones that die first, but somehow I don't think that applies here.

(Or maybe it does.)


----------



## Deco

DesigningStyle said:


> What does red shirted mean?


I don't know. But I assumed it was a reference to losing your virginity (bleeding)?


----------



## berrydiva

DesigningStyle said:


> What does red shirted mean?





Decophile said:


> I don't know. But I assumed it was a reference to losing your virginity (bleeding)?


It's when a guy "locks down" a girl who is underage so she's basically "his" when she's legal.


----------



## Oryx816

Redshirting usually means to hold someone back from something briefly usually to mature or develop more skills.  People redshirt their children when they hold them back a year so they can be a bit older when they start school.  In sports, athletes get red shirted in college sometimes when they train with a team but don't play because they need to develop a bit more.

My assumption is that Kanye was referring to Tyga fooling around with Kylie but waiting until she was 18 to have intercourse.  

I would be surprised if Tyga was so conscientious and law abiding, as Kanye seems to suggest. [emoji57]


----------



## berrydiva

Oryx816 said:


> Redshirting usually means to hold someone back from something briefly usually to mature or develop more skills.  People redshirt their children when they hold them back a year so they can be a bit older when they start school.  In sports, athletes get red shirted in college sometimes when they train with a team but don't play because they need to develop a bit more.
> 
> My assumption is that Kanye was referring to Tyga fooling around with Kylie but waiting until she was 18 to have intercourse.
> 
> I would be surprised if Tyga was so conscientious and law abiding, as Kanye seems to suggest. [emoji57]


No. Kanye was implying that he already had sex with her.


----------



## Oryx816

berrydiva said:


> No. Kanye was implying that he already had sex with her.



If that is what Kanye meant then he misused the term.  Redshirting is holding back from an activity due to age or development.  With the change in age comes a particular event or activity.

If Tyga had sex with her when she was underage then no redshirting took place as there was no new activity or event upon maturing since the only variable was age.


----------



## Deco

berrydiva said:


> It's when a guy "locks down" a girl who is underage so she's basically "his" when she's legal.


Interesting.  It sounds like the origin of the terms might be a sports reference.  Off to google!

EDIT:  There are three contexts where redshirting comes up, four, counting berry's explanation above.  Someone mentioned this further up, about the Star Trek origins where those wearing red uniforms died, and apparently that one's true.  In sports, it's keeping a college athlete from competing for one year, and in academics, it's delaying enrolling your child in kindergarten for one year.  Except for the Star Trek reference, it is like a lock down and hold/reserve like berry said.

EDIT 2: Oryx already explained this.  sorry.

you learn so much here!  the reference is creepy as it relates to underage girls.


----------



## berrydiva

Oryx816 said:


> If that is what Kanye meant then he misused the term.  Redshirting is holding back from an activity due to age or development.  With the change in age comes a particular event or activity.
> 
> If Tyga had sex with her when she was underage then no redshirting took place as there was no new activity or event upon maturing since the only variable was age.





Decophile said:


> Interesting.  It sounds like the origin of the terms might be a sports reference.  Off to google!
> 
> EDIT:  There are three contexts where redshirting comes up, four, counting berry's explanation above.  Someone mentioned this further up, about the Star Trek origins where those wearing red uniforms died, and apparently that one's true.  In sports, it's keeping a college athlete from competing for one year, and in academics, it's delaying enrolling your child in kindergarten for one year.  Except for the Star Trek reference, it is like a lock down and hold/reserve like berry said.
> 
> EDIT 2: Oryx already explained this.  sorry.
> 
> you learn so much here!  the reference is creepy as it relates to underage girls.


He wasn't misusing it...he was using the slang of it. You're overthinking it and adding way too much analysis. It just means some dude locked down a chick early.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> He wasn't misusing it...he was using the slang of it. You're overthinking it and adding way too much analysis. It just means some dude locked down a chick early.





berrydiva said:


> He wasn't misusing it...he was using the slang of it. You're overthinking it and adding way too much analysis. It just means some dude locked down a chick early.


seems kind of crude for Kanye to talk this way about his teenage SIL.....IMO Kanye is probably intelligent but not mentally healthy


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> seems kind of crude for Kanye to talk this way about his teenage SIL.....IMO Kanye is probably intelligent but not mentally healthy


Well he was talking about Tyga and not really Kylie. Kanye isn't the bad person in this tbh...it's Kylie's parents and Tyga.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> Well he was talking about Tyga and not really Kylie. Kanye isn't the bad person in this tbh...it's Kylie's parents and Tyga.


OK, so he wasn't bragging about what Tyga did?  more criticizing?  and PMK was supportive of what Tyga did?


----------



## redney

sdkitty said:


> OK, so he wasn't bragging about what Tyga did?  more criticizing?  *and PMK was supportive of what Tyga did*?


She never said boo about it. They don't call her "Pimp Mama Kris" for nothing.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> OK, so he wasn't bragging about what Tyga did?  more criticizing?  and PMK was supportive of what Tyga did?


He wasn't bragging or criticizing...he was answering a question during an interview and, I guess, trying to answer in a way that wasn't explicit. Kris/Bruce allowed their just turned 16 year old to date a 24, going on 25, year old. They just couldn't be public with it since she was underage.

It was weird that she was all besties with the Smith kids, assumed to be dating Jaden then all of a sudden she turned 16 and became this glammed up thot.


----------



## Chagall

Is she 19? That means they have been together three years.


----------



## Deco

Chagall said:


> Is she 19? That means they have been together three years.


I was thinking that too.  And I agree it looks like there's something real there.  I don't know any 16 year old who stayed with the same guy that long, especially when the world was her oyster.  It's harder to tell if it's as real for Tyga given the financial/publicity boost he gets from being with her.


----------



## Chagall

Decophile said:


> I was thinking that too.  And I agree it looks like there's something real there.  I don't know any 16 year old who stayed with the same guy that long, especially when the world was her oyster.  It's harder to tell if it's as real for Tyga given the financial/publicity boost he gets from being with her.


Agreed. I do think the Tyga bashing is over the top here though. He can't help his looks and might be a descent person. We have no way of judging that. She keeps going back to him when she has so much going for her. Doubt PMK is directing this relationship.


----------



## berrydiva

Chagall said:


> Agreed. I do think the Tyga bashing is over the top here though. He can't help his looks and might be a descent person. We have no way of judging that. She keeps going back to him when she has so much going for her. Doubt PMK is directing this relationship.


I honestly don't think a decent person gets into a relationship with a just turned 16 year old when they're 24...maybe they both got caught up...who knows but being older, he should allow her to find herself a bit more IMO.


----------



## Deco

berrydiva said:


> I honestly don't think a decent person gets into a relationship with a just turned 16 year old when they're 24...maybe they both got caught up...who knows but being older, he should allow her to find herself a bit more IMO.


I agree with this also, regarding Tyga's decency or lack thereof.  But I think the primary culprits are the parents.  Though very little excuses a 24 year old's interest in a 16 year old, he at least had the parents' consent.


----------



## Chagall

berrydiva said:


> I honestly don't think a decent person gets into a relationship with a just turned 16 year old when they're 24...maybe they both got caught up...who knows but being older, he should allow her to find herself a bit more IMO.


Perhaps but she seems extremely mature and he not. She even looks older than him. If they got along and matched in maturity level they could have been happy and drifted along together. Am showing my age here but 24 seems very young also.


----------



## redney

Decophile said:


> I agree with this also, regarding Tyga's decency or lack thereof.  But I think the primary culprits are the parents.  Though very little excuses a 24 year old's interest in a 16 year old, he at least had the parents' consent.


The crazy thing is, right before they got together, he was with the mother of his child who was supposedly a good friend of Kylie's older stepsister.


----------



## Chagall

redney said:


> The crazy thing is, right before they got together, he was with the mother of his child who was supposedly a good friend of Kylie's older stepsister.


We don't know the story behind their breakup. She is apparently very aggressive and could have been the cause of him leaving. We just don't know. Boy they sure do weave a tangled web though.


----------



## berrydiva

Chagall said:


> We don't know the story behind their breakup. She is apparently very aggressive and could have been the cause of him leaving. We just don't know. Boy they shure do weave a tangled web though.


Who is aggressive? Chyna? And Kylie mature? lol. You obviously haven't followed this mess. Tyga basically left his kid and Chyna for Kylie (basically all of them plus Amber shadily said this)...there was  a point when he was with both of them as Chyna posted the receipts...Kylie and Chyna had a few petty IG exchanges...Chyna is now with Rob...that's pretty much the story.


----------



## Deco

redney said:


> The crazy thing is, right before they got together, he was with the mother of his child who was supposedly a good friend of Kylie's older stepsister.


Half-sister, but yes, this whole situation is jacked from all sides. Including said mother of Tyga's child now being with Kylie's brother.  they seem to be going for maximum freak show effect.  But as I keep repeating like an old, tired, broken record, the media hoists them up as though it's all perfectly legit.  Never mind Kylie's parents having consented to this, popular culture has not condemned it, as in, there's been no adverse consequence to any of it.   The red carpet rolls out for them everywhere they go.


----------



## Chagall

berrydiva said:


> Who is aggressive? Chyna? And Kylie mature? lol. You obviously haven't followed this mess. Tyga basically left his kid and Chyna for Kylie...there was  a point when he was with both of them as Chyna posted the receipts...Kylie and Chyna had a few petty IG exchanges...Chyna is now with Rob...that's pretty much the story.


Kylie seems about 30 years old in her interviews. I think she grew up much to fast. Yep haven't followed this mess with no regrets. Just a quick observation. There is definitely something between them that has lasted for whatever reason.


----------



## berrydiva

Chagall said:


> Kylie *looks* about 30 years old in her interviews. I think she grew up much to fast. Yep haven't followed this mess with no regrets. Just a quick observation. There is definitely something between them that has lasted for whatever reason.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## redney

Chagall said:


> Kylie seems about 30 years old in her interviews. I think she grew up much to fast. Yep haven't followed this mess with no regrets. Just a quick observation. There is definitely something between them that has lasted for whatever reason.


The whatever reasons could be famewhoring, Tyga liking having a sugar momma and the PR that goes along with Kylie and her family, Kylie being immature in life to recognize she's being used, etc. I still don't buy this is "true luv 4evah"


----------



## berrydiva

Didn't she just buy him a car? Seems like more than enough reason for a scumbag like him to make sure she thinks she can't do better than him.


----------



## redney

berrydiva said:


> Didn't she just buy him a car? Seems like more than enough reason for a scumbag like him to make sure she thinks she can't do better than him.


And remember the Ferrari Tyga supposedly bought Kylie for her 18th birthday was really leased in her name? And the $200K Maybach he "gifted" her for her 19th birthday was supposedly bought/leased by PMK?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Meek gets a lot of flack for riding Nicki's coattails when really this dude is the definition of someone being wifed.


----------



## Chagall

redney said:


> The whatever reasons could be famewhoring, Tyga liking having a sugar momma and the PR that goes along with Kylie and her family, Kylie being immature in life to recognize she's being used, etc. I still don't buy this is "true luv 4evah"


Oh heck I think they will get hitched and stay together 65 years.


----------



## Chagall

Dosen't anyone recognize Bogie and Bacall when they see it.


----------



## mari_merry

Night out in Los Angeles on August 31


----------



## morgan20

Must admit she looks good here


----------



## gillianna

But a normal, well educated and successful guy would not want her.  She like some of her sisters are just another piece to brag they slept with.  If you grew up in this family education was the last thing encouraged  for the girls to get. 

 It is all about looks, plastic surgery and dressing like a ho.  This brings the attention.  Add low self esteem because what can you offer besides playing dress up and sleeping around because that is how your sisters got their success.  Competition against one another too even though they claim family is all.  Many women settle for a guy who is taking them for a $$ ride do it because they have nothing better and can't be alone.


----------



## Chagall

gillianna said:


> But a normal, well educated and successful guy would not want her.  She like some of her sisters are just another piece to brag they slept with.  If you grew up in this family education was the last thing encouraged  for the girls to get.
> 
> It is all about looks, plastic surgery and dressing like a ho.  This brings the attention.  Add low self esteem because what can you offer besides playing dress up and sleeping around because that is how your sisters got their success.  Competition against one another too even though they claim family is all.  Many women settle for a guy who is taking them for a $$ ride do it because they have nothing better and can't be alone.


Agree with most of what you said but she would have no shortage of other guys that she could allow to take her for a money ride. Why him? Why does she stick to him and keep returning to him?


----------



## White Orchid

He is so not attractive


----------



## berrydiva

Chagall said:


> Agree with most of what you said but she would have no shortage of other guys that she could allow to take her for a money ride. Why him? Why does she stick to him and keep returning to him?


Girl see my post about him redshirting her....that's your explanation.


----------



## mkr

I don't think Kylie has girl friends and might be lonely so she keeps him around?  Sometimes people go back because it's comfortable.  Not necessarily what's right for them, but it's better than being alone.  I've been there.


----------



## Chagall

mkr said:


> I don't think Kylie has girl friends and might be lonely so she keeps him around?  Sometimes people go back because it's comfortable.  Not necessarily what's right for them, but it's better than being alone.  I've been there.


 Yep so have I, but she seems to have a lot going for her, and there is probably no shortage of opportunists. Why him?


----------



## mkr

Chagall said:


> Yep so have I, but she seems to have a lot going for her, and there is probably no shortage of opportunists. Why him?[/QUOTE
> 
> Heyyy, I have a lot going for me too, you calling me a loser?
> 
> Kidding aside, Kylie may have low self esteem, she does seem shy too.


----------



## Chagall

Haha not at all. She has wealth and connections and fame way beyond the average girl that would attract a bunch of users to choose from. Why him? He must have something she needs! Yea yea I know Berrydiva!


----------



## mkr

I saw a commercial for the episode where she was saying she didn't like being famous/wasn't meant to be famous and had a lot of anxiety about it.  Of course they cut to Kim who had this glazed look in her eyes like Kylie must be crazy to not want to be famous.


----------



## Chagall

mkr said:


> I saw a commercial for the episode where she was saying she didn't like being famous/wasn't meant to be famous and had a lot of anxiety about it.  Of course they cut to Kim who had this glazed look in her eyes like Kylie must be crazy to not want to be famous.


That's a sentiment Kim would never understand. She lives to be famous. She is so shallow and vapid. That's probably to 'deep' a thought for her to comprehend.


----------



## maddie66

mkr said:


> I saw a commercial for the episode where she was saying she didn't like being famous/wasn't meant to be famous and had a lot of anxiety about it.  Of course they cut to Kim who had this glazed look in her eyes like Kylie must be crazy to not want to be famous.



At the risk of making it sound like I think about these things in any deep way, I have always felt a little sad for Kylie.  There was another episode a long time ago when she expressed concern to her parents that she was having trouble in school and they both looked at her blankly because clearly it didn't matter to them.  She really was so young when Kris started all of the insanity and was taught that all her self-worth is based on physical appearance and the number of followers she has on social media.  Obviously she is making a lot of money and can lead a lavish lifestyle, but she always seems kind of lost.


----------



## lilapot

mkr said:


> I saw a commercial for the episode where she was saying she didn't like being famous/wasn't meant to be famous and had a lot of anxiety about it.  Of course they cut to Kim who had this glazed look in her eyes like Kylie must be crazy to not want to be famous.



I really don't buy this. If she doesn't want to be famous, she can always stay away from the paps, get away from everything given she has all the resources (money and whatnot), hide the same way Rob did. Eventually, people will stop talking and the paps will move on to the next attention
ho. If she didn't change her look drastically to get people's attention, if she didn't post selfies of her bits every single day on the internet, didn't pull stunts like showing off buying her mooch a car, if she didnt but she did because she wanted to. Of course, she wanted to be famous. Always did. She was just insecure because she has always thought she's the ugly duckling in the family. She was probably made to feel this way growing up.

I have watched earlier episodes and saw these two when they were really young and innocent. It's really a shame what happened and they're only 18!

Anyway, I don't buy anything they're selling on the show. They're fakes.


----------



## berrydiva

Chagall said:


> Haha not at all. She has wealth and connections and fame way beyond the average girl that would attract a bunch of users to choose from. Why him? He must have something she needs! Yea yea I know Berrydiva!


Lol


----------



## stylemepretty




----------



## mari_merry

Kylie out in Calabasas, CA on September 2, 2016


----------



## dangerouscurves

mari_merry said:


> Kylie out in Calabasas, CA on September 2, 2016



Ring flash?


----------



## pinkfeet

All I see are those hideous disgusting nails.


----------



## Sasha2012

A new billboard ad has prompted Kylie Jenner to ‘consult lawyers’ after the company behind it used a model in her likeness to promote their services.

The reality star reportedly believes an advertising campaign for a weight loss procedure that promises to ‘freeze your fat’ is wilfully deceiving potential clients into thinking she endorses the company behind it.

Promotional material posted across Los Angeles over the weekend show a slender, lingerie clad brunette alongside a web address and telephone number for local company DoctorFatOff.com.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...del-new-billboard-campaign.html#ixzz4JIlu6DIe


----------



## pixiejenna

Two days of pics with her e ring it must be true love lol.  I guessing she probably bought/rented it herself because we know tyga couldn't afford that.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## chowlover2

The nails are awful, they look like press-ons.


----------



## cdtracing

pixiejenna said:


> Two days of pics with her e ring it must be true love lol.  I guessing she probably bought/rented it herself because we know tyga couldn't afford that.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



  I'm dying!!  Tyga is a broke azz moocher so I'm betting she's footing the bill for everything.
Her nails are awful!!   Time for a fill-in, cut down & reshape!!!


----------



## whimsic

If I was the girl I'd sue Kylie for ruining my career. No one us going to hire her.


----------



## itsmemrsp

whoa, she doesn't even look like the same girl!


----------



## Lounorada

Potentially suing a company because they used a model in their billboard that _you think_ looks like you?  That's comical.
These fools are so unbelievably self-absorbed it's pathetic.

TBH, I don't even think she looks like the girl in the billboard. They both have dark hair, that's about all the resemblance I see.


----------



## labelwhore04

Lounorada said:


> Potentially suing a company because they used a model in their billboard that _you think_ looks like you?  That's comical.
> These fools are so unbelievably self-absorbed it's pathetic.
> 
> TBH, I don't even think she looks like the girl in the billboard. They both have dark hair, that's about all the resemblance I see.



It's like the time they sued Old Navy for using Melissa Molinaro in their commercial who doesn't even slightly resemble Kim. These fools think they have a patent on long dark hair and plastic faces. Anyone can look like a Kardashian with the right plastic surgeon, they're not special or unique. They need to get over themselves.


----------



## V0N1B2

What would really be funny, would be if the billboard model was like 30 years old.


----------



## CeeJay

Lounorada said:


> Potentially suing a company because they used a model in their billboard that _you think_ looks like you?  That's comical.
> These fools are so unbelievably self-absorbed it's pathetic.
> 
> TBH, I don't even think she looks like the girl in the billboard. They both have dark hair, that's about all the resemblance I see.



I saw the billboard today on Ventura Blvd. (in the Valley), and let me tell you .. I totally did a double-take because the gal does resemble Kylie facially (the model is thinner and doesn't have the plastic boobies!).  Had I not known about this -or- was driving at a good clip, I would probably think it was Kylie .. and that is probably their intent.  If your just sitting there in your car and have some time to truly look at the image, you are then going to realize that it's not her, but given where it was .. well, you wouldn't be able to just park your car and look at it for an extended period of time!


----------



## ChanelMommy

eww those nails...


----------



## caitlin1214

"We're looking into suing because she kinda looks like me"? Really?


----------



## stylemepretty

Several years (and faces) ago.


----------



## CeeJay

stylemepretty said:


> View attachment 3459179
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several years (and faces) ago.



YIKES!!! .. gotta say that they all get a hall pass for going to the PS!


----------



## pukasonqo

Aparently kendull is heading to lima, peru...my kountry is a mess but so far it was kartrashian safe


----------



## V0N1B2

pukasonqo said:


> Aparently kendull is heading to lima, peru...my kountry is a mess but so far it was kartrashian safe


Don't worry, they only ever stay in a foreign country for like 2-3 days - tops. Hopefully you'll all come out of the experience unscathed.


----------



## Oryx816

pukasonqo said:


> Aparently kendull is heading to lima, peru...my kountry is a mess but so far it was kartrashian safe



I was there in July, and I LOVED it!  And yes, no sign of Ks anywhere.  

Great culture, great food, great people and great scenery.....


----------



## pukasonqo

Oryx816 said:


> I was there in July, and I LOVED it!  And yes, no sign of Ks anywhere.
> 
> Great culture, great food, great people and great scenery.....



Glad you enjoyed it! Love to hear about people visiting peru and having a great time! [emoji77]


----------



## berrydiva

stylemepretty said:


> View attachment 3459179
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several years (and faces) ago.


This is why they need one thread. Not only was this pic posted before, its been posted multiple times in different threads.


----------



## VickyB

stylemepretty said:


> View attachment 3458303



LMAO! Yeah, that face just doesn't work. Good thing she was able to turn it into a skanky one!


----------



## VickyB

pinkfeet said:


> All I see are those hideous disgusting nails.



Right there with ya, sister!


----------



## sdkitty

mkr said:


> I saw a commercial for the episode where she was saying she didn't like being famous/wasn't meant to be famous and had a lot of anxiety about it.  Of course they cut to Kim who had this glazed look in her eyes like Kylie must be crazy to not want to be famous.


I guess she changed her mind.  Otherwise, why transform from a normal looking teen to a sexy, plastic vixen?  And what kind of "mother" would allow that to happen (at age 17 or earlier?).


----------



## redney

sdkitty said:


> I guess she changed her mind.  Otherwise, why transform from a normal looking teen to a sexy, plastic vixen?  And what kind of "mother" would allow that to happen (at age 17 or earlier?).


We all know what type of "mother" PMK is.


----------



## sdkitty

redney said:


> We all know what type of "mother" PMK is.


yes, one who uses her children
I saw about two minutes of that show the other day while channel surfing.  Kris's mother was on.  Any insight into what kind of person she is?


----------



## AEGIS

redney said:


> And remember the Ferrari Tyga supposedly bought Kylie for her 18th birthday was really leased in her name? And the $200K Maybach he "gifted" her for her 19th birthday was supposedly bought/leased by PMK?



Why does PMK support this? I don't get it


----------



## Erum7860

Can someone please tell me what PMK stands for lol [emoji848][emoji31]


----------



## redney

AEGIS said:


> Why does PMK support this? I don't get it


They get the pap shots & publicity and she gets her cut of the $$$


----------



## redney

Erum7860 said:


> Can someone please tell me what PMK stands for lol [emoji848][emoji31]


Pimp Mama Kris.


----------



## mari_merry

Kendall for Vogue Australia, October 2016 Issue


----------



## mari_merry

Photographed by Patrick Demarchelier


----------



## terebina786

It looks the same as her September Issue shoot.


----------



## mkr

This one is better. She looks good.


----------



## poopsie

Is it 1971 again??????


----------



## sdkitty

redney said:


> They get the pap shots & publicity and she gets her cut of the $$$


does she still manage all of them?
Kendall would need to be with a modelling agency, wouldn't she?


----------



## redney

sdkitty said:


> does she still manage all of them?
> Kendall would need to be with a modelling agency, wouldn't she?


Kendall's manager is The Society Management but Kris' bio on her company website says she manages the careers of her 6 children. Not surprised at all she may still have claws into Kendull to get a cut. http://www.kardashianjennercommunications.com/kris-jenner/


----------



## mari_merry

Kendall out in Los Angeles


----------



## redney

Is she walking in someone's lawn?


----------



## sdkitty

redney said:


> Kendall's manager is The Society Management but Kris' bio on her company website says she manages the careers of her 6 children. Not surprised at all she may still have claws into Kendull to get a cut. http://www.kardashianjennercommunications.com/kris-jenner/


I'd think Kanye might want to take care of business for him and his wife (being he's such a genius).  I'm not a fan of his but I'd like to see PMK lose out of some revenue from her kids.


----------



## mkr

I think Kris gets 10% of everyone on the show.  That's a lot of 10 percents.


----------



## mari_merry

Kendall during Target + IMG's NYFW event in New York on September 6, 2016


----------



## Oryx816

sdkitty said:


> I'd think Kanye might want to take care of business for him and his wife (being he's such a genius).  I'm not a fan of his but I'd like to see PMK lose out of some revenue from her kids.



Why should Kanye take care of Kim's business?  She is a grown woman!  After all she is a self described business woman and she has been quoted as saying that everyone thinks Kris is the brains but she is really the one telling everyone what to do.  She should put her money where her mouth is.


----------



## Oryx816

mari_merry said:


> Kendall during Target + IMG's NYFW event in New York on September 6, 2016



Oh, Kendall, darling, your visits to Epione are becoming noticeable now!  [emoji57]


----------



## sdkitty

Oryx816 said:


> Why should Kanye take care of Kim's business?  She is a grown woman!  After all she is a self described business woman and she has been quoted as saying that everyone thinks Kris is the brains but she is really the one telling everyone what to do.  She should put her money where her mouth is.


I didn't know that.  I agree, if that's what she says she should take care of her own business.  Maybe they all feel they wouldn't be where they are w/o PMK but I think she's enriched herself enough.


----------



## Oryx816

sdkitty said:


> I didn't know that.  I agree, if that's what she says she should take care of her own business.  Maybe they all feel they wouldn't be where they are w/o PMK but I think she's enriched herself enough.



I agree with you.  Without PMK's lack of morals, that video of Kim would never have been sold and we wouldn't know who these people are.  

Kim is so full of herself these days!  I liked her better when she stayed in her lane, didn't think of herself as a feminist ambassador and picked out her own clothes!


----------



## mari_merry

Kylie out in New York on September 6, 2016


----------



## Oryx816

Kylie and Kim cannot pull off platinum blonde hair.  They need to stop.


----------



## redney

Reminds me of the game on Fashion Police: Starlet or Streetwalker


----------



## sdkitty

redney said:


> Reminds me of the game on Fashion Police: Starlet or Streetwalker


that's what I thought...looks like a hooker....and so young


----------



## sdkitty

Oryx816 said:


> I agree with you.  Without PMK's lack of morals, that video of Kim would never have been sold and we wouldn't know who these people are.
> 
> Kim is so full of herself these days!  I liked her better when she stayed in her lane, didn't think of herself as a feminist ambassador and picked out her own clothes!


that woman enabled them to have lots of money and material things but nothing else....totally shallow.....it's a crime


----------



## Oryx816

sdkitty said:


> that woman enabled them to have lots of money and material things but nothing else....totally shallow.....it's a crime



They lack even a whiff of substance.  I find it fascinating how they can continue this life day in and day out with nothing but glam squads and selfies.  Their apparent lack of interest in anything of an intellectual nature or even a hobby, intrigues me.  They embody everything that I don't want my daughter to be.


----------



## sdkitty

Oryx816 said:


> They lack even a whiff of substance.  I find it fascinating how they can continue this life day in and day out with nothing but glam squads and selfies.  Their apparent lack of interest in anything of an intellectual nature or even a hobby, intrigues me.  They embody everything that I don't want my daughter to be.


yes, it's a shame....if half of what I hear is true (her encouraging PS as teens, fixing them up with grown men who aren't exactly models of any kind of substance either - positing their nude videos online.  Well, no wonder she has that name PMK.  But it should be The Devil or Lucifer or something like that.


----------



## AEGIS

Kylie tried to be deep. She had her like no bullying thing or something about ppl who werent beautiful


----------



## terebina786

I like what Kylie has going on.  It must look good with the jacket on.


----------



## mari_merry

Night out in New York on September 6, 2016


----------



## White Orchid

I hate saying this, but I prefer her new face to her natural one.  I can't believe I just wrote that


----------



## pukasonqo

mari_merry said:


> Night out in New York on September 6, 2016



Tygs is holding for dear life...better make sure his meal ticket doesn't run off!


----------



## GoGlam

White Orchid said:


> I hate saying this, but I prefer her new face to her natural one.  I can't believe I just wrote that



I agree with you. Her face was horrid.


----------



## sdkitty

GoGlam said:


> I agree with you. Her face was horrid.


she had a face like a normal, cute, not beautiful teenager IMO
so should all the average teens to get a new face?  could they wait until they grow up at least?  does everyone need to have full lips?
I agree she looks much sexier now but it that appropriate for a teenager?  I think she got this look before she was 18 (lips, breasts, don't know what else)?


----------



## GoGlam

sdkitty said:


> she had a face like a normal, cute, not beautiful teenager IMO
> so should all the average teens to get a new face?  could they wait until they grow up at least?  does everyone need to have full lips?
> I agree she looks much sexier now but it that appropriate for a teenager?  I think she got this look before she was 18 (lips, breasts, don't know what else)?



No. Not everyone places a high priority on being a sexy fixture in entertainment and among social media platforms.  Kylie and her family do, so that's up to them.

I do think that with cosmetic procedures, it is best to wait until your body is mostly fully developed (that's between 21 and 25 according to most in the medical community).  But look at how fast everything moves nowadays.

This is a very philosophical argument; but what if Kylie would be incredibly depressed with the way she looked until she was developed and could undergo changes at 25? What if her changes allowed her to be happy and comfortable in her own skin?

Of course there are so many sides to this... I have a bunch of friends that got plastic surgery when finishing high school--especially m girlfriends from places like Brazil, Venezuela and Lebanon.  I don't think it changed them much... Just made them more comfortable earlier on in life.  On another note, clearly pop culture makes many women, in particular, feel like they need to make changes to reflect more common ideals of beauty.

I could clearly go on and on...


----------



## sdkitty

GoGlam said:


> No. Not everyone places a high priority on being a sexy fixture in entertainment and among social media platforms.  Kylie and her family do, so that's up to them.
> 
> I do think that with cosmetic procedures, it is best to wait until your body is mostly fully developed (that's between 21 and 25 according to most in the medical community).  But look at how fast everything moves nowadays.
> 
> This is a very philosophical argument; but what if Kylie would be incredibly depressed with the way she looked until she was developed and could undergo changes at 25? What if her changes allowed her to be happy and comfortable in her own skin?
> 
> Of course there are so many sides to this... I have a bunch of friends that got plastic surgery when finishing high school--especially m girlfriends from places like Brazil, Venezuela and Lebanon.  I don't think it changed them much... Just made them more comfortable earlier on in life.  On another note, clearly pop culture makes many women, in particular, feel like they need to make changes to reflect more common ideals of beauty.
> 
> I could clearly go on and on...


you're entitled to your opinion but I think it's a shame they were raised this way.  You're nothing unless you're some sex symbol?  too bad their father was too busy playing dress-up to protect them from their predatory "mother"


----------



## kittenslingerie

sdkitty said:


> she had a face like a normal, cute, not beautiful teenager IMO
> so should all the average teens to get a new face?  could they wait until they grow up at least?  does everyone need to have full lips?
> I agree she looks much sexier now but it that appropriate for a teenager?  I think she got this look before she was 18 (lips, breasts, don't know what else)?


I see where you are coming from. That said, I doubt any real parents are styling there teens after Kardashians and Jenners. AND if they are then the kids will have wayyyyyyy worse problems than plastic surgery. I think plastic surgery at any age should be a private decision and left to the person or parents in Kylie's case.


----------



## mari_merry

Kylie out in New York


----------



## redney

Where does one go in the middle of the day wearing an outfit like that?


----------



## mari_merry

redney said:


> Where does one go in the middle of the day wearing an outfit like that?


New York Fashion Week, probably


----------



## mari_merry

Kendall out in New York


----------



## redney

mari_merry said:


> New York Fashion Week, probably


Doesn't it start tomorrow? Pre-parties then?


----------



## mari_merry

IG


----------



## dangerouscurves

sdkitty said:


> she had a face like a normal, cute, not beautiful teenager IMO
> so should all the average teens to get a new face?  could they wait until they grow up at least?  does everyone need to have full lips?
> I agree she looks much sexier now but it that appropriate for a teenager?  I think she got this look before she was 18 (lips, breasts, don't know what else)?



True but she couldn't sell anything with her old face. Lol.


----------



## Lounorada

I _love_ that printed Off-White coat. Although, it would look a whole lot better on me, as I'd actually put my arms in the sleeves 

Kylie and Kim are basically twins nowadays, most of the time it's hard to tell them apart.


----------



## berrydiva

I want to see the rest of her outfit. She looks like such a troubled child in that first pic.


----------



## mari_merry

Headed to the Yeezy show in NYC on September 7, 2016


----------



## berrydiva




----------



## mkr




----------



## Ajx

That outfit is a joke, right?


----------



## berrydiva

I think Kanye has out-puppet mastered Kris.


----------



## redney

berrydiva said:


> I think Kanye has out-puppet mastered Kris.


That is hard to do!


----------



## pukasonqo

mari_merry said:


> IG



Kimbot version II


----------



## gillianna

Give her higher heels and she is in Courtney Stodden territory.


----------



## dalinda

ahahahahahahaaaahhaaaaaa kendall's legs look like chicken legs in those shoes  and pants combo
--atrocious outfits


----------



## NicolesCloset

Eeek


----------



## mkr

I'm surprised Kendall hasn't lost some high end covers/fashion shows by hanging around with her riff raff sisters.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I really wish one of them would call Kanye out on his bs. Kylie's hair is atrocious.


----------



## VickyB

Yikes! Kylie looks like a cheap hooker.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm surprised Kendall isn't in better shape.


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> I'm surprised Kendall hasn't lost some high end covers/fashion shows by hanging around with her riff raff sisters.


ITA. She does seem to distance herself from most of their shenanigans. At least that's how it seems on the show. Her work schedule seems to take her out of town a lot so she just isn't around.


----------



## mari_merry

At Yeezy Season 4 fashion show on September 7, 2016


----------



## pinkfeet

I was about to say that about Kylie -- she looks .. not fat but not firm for a 20 year old.  Soft and squishy.


----------



## caitlin1214

Oh, goody. Underboob.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Those girls should never be blonde.


----------



## V0N1B2

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I'm surprised Kendall isn't in better shape.


I've thought this for a long time. She's the doughiest "supermodel" I've ever seen.


VickyB said:


> ITA. She does seem to distance herself from most of their shenanigans. At least that's how it seems on the show. Her work schedule seems to take her out of town a lot so she just isn't around.


Meh, she lives for the cameras just like her sisters. Constantly posing, whether she's putting gas in her car, walking out of Starbucks, sitting with her sister at some krappy fashion show in Central Park...
Always looking for the camera, just like her little sister.


----------



## myown

stylemepretty said:


> View attachment 3459179
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several years (and faces) ago.


i am really shocked how much the Mother has changed!

Kendall looked so cute back then


----------



## myown

mari_merry said:


> Kendall out in New York


that´s a cute outfit minus the hat


----------



## myown

mari_merry said:


> Headed to the Yeezy show in NYC on September 7, 2016


that´s less than underwear


----------



## dangerouscurves

mari_merry said:


> Headed to the Yeezy show in NYC on September 7, 2016



Oh lort! That moose knuckle!


----------



## terebina786

mari_merry said:


> IG



@Lounorada Can you ID these sunglasses, pretty please??!


----------



## deltalady

terebina786 said:


> @Lounorada Can you ID these sunglasses, pretty please??!


Ferrari sunglasses by Vintage Frames
http://vintageframescompany.com/products/ferrari-f20-s-524


----------



## terebina786

deltalady said:


> Ferrari sunglasses by Vintage Frames
> http://vintageframescompany.com/products/ferrari-f20-s-524


Thank you!!!


----------



## mari_merry

At the launch of the pop up store for the Kendall + Kylie clothing line in NYC on September 7, 2016


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Kylie looks better here. Kendall looks horrible.


----------



## terebina786

Lord... I used to think Kylie was pretty but filters are her friend for sure.  She looks like a gnome in the 4th pic.


----------



## mari_merry

Kylie out in New York on September 8, 2016


----------



## redney

Kimberly 2.0


----------



## mkr

That beautiful dress is totally ruined with the jean jacket.  She shoulda brought more than one pair of shoes to NY.


----------



## glamourous1098

For the love of God, can someone in this family PLEASE wear a coat like a normal person?


----------



## Lounorada

The blonde hair only highlights (even more than usual) all the work she's had done to her face and how rough her face actually looks... and she's not even in her 20's yet. Welp.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She actually looks pretty good here.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie is so young but she already looks worn out and void of any personality. Her eyes are so vacant like a doll.


----------



## labelwhore04

twinkle.tink said:


> Those girls should never be blonde.



Except Khloe, she is the only one that actually looks good with lighter hair. The rest of them look like aliens as blondes.



CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I'm surprised Kendall isn't in better shape.



I think she's naturally thin so she doesn't feel the need to really work out hard. She's probably the type that can eat whatever she wants and not gain a pound.


----------



## mkr

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie is so young but she already looks worn out and void of any personality. Her eyes are so vacant like a doll.


Well they say she's the new Kim.


----------



## labelwhore04

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie is so young but she already looks worn out and void of any personality. Her eyes are so vacant like a doll.



She looks like she's on some heavy duty antidepressant drugs. She has a dead look in her eyes, it's kinda disturbing. I can't believe she's only 19, she looks rough. Maybe she does have some mental health issues, it wouldn't surprise me. She doesn't seem happy at all, she never laughs or smiles that i've seen on the show. She seems like a shell of a person.


----------



## lilapot

Kim 2.0 except Kylie does it better methinks 

Now, if she could just drop Tyga and just be on her own for a bit, go out, explore and have fun! That would be awesome.

I used to really like Kendal's look but then she started dressing like the rest of the family. So yeah, I guess they are all the same and want it that way so good luck to them


----------



## arnott

mari_merry said:


> At the launch of the pop up store for the Kendall + Kylie clothing line in NYC on September 7, 2016



Kendall looks like a dude in the profile shot!


----------



## pinkfeet

Every time any of them have a dramatic hair change I always think they must of had something done at the plastic surgeons office... but her face is so... fake looking already I can't tell and her body looks the same.


----------



## mari_merry

IG


----------



## mari_merry

Those two firefighters are easy on the eyes


----------



## V0N1B2




----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> That beautiful dress is totally ruined with the jean jacket.  She shoulda brought more than one pair of shoes to NY.


And it would have been nice if the one pair she brought actually were the correct size!


----------



## VickyB

I cannot find one attractive things going with the looks kylie is throwing on this NY trip. Her face is particularly creepy in last pics of her in the silver dress.


----------



## White Orchid

I love, love, love, that sparkly top 

Her lips are the most inflated they've ever looked.  God only knows the cumulative effects all that crap will have down the road.  Her poor liver!


----------



## pukasonqo

When somebody has such a radical change if facial structure as kylie has, do they really believe they were born like this? Some major issues going there but then i don't think any of them is deep enough to have those thoughts


----------



## mari_merry

Out in New York on September 8, 2016


----------



## myown

^that girl doesnt even look like kylie! is that her?


----------



## kittenslingerie

I actually love the blonde Barbie hair, just wondering why her makeup artist is still painting on thick jet black eyebrows. Seems like light brown or blonde toned brows would look nicer.


----------



## Sasha2012

This rapper better start saving now as he has already set the carat bar high - and his girlfriend has extravagant taste.

Kylie Jenner came close to clearing up the rumours around THAT ring on her wedding finger.

The 19-year-old star took to Snapchat as boyfriend Tyga performed at Provocateur nightclub in New York on Thursday night at Nylon's Rebel Fashion Party.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-bigger-diamond-engagement.html#ixzz4JleSZflD


----------



## terebina786

the blonde hair is growing on me... I kinda like it.


----------



## Jikena

Sasha2012 said:


> This rapper better start saving now as he has already set the carat bar high - and his girlfriend has extravagant taste.
> 
> Kylie Jenner came close to clearing up the rumours around THAT ring on her wedding finger.
> 
> The 19-year-old star took to Snapchat as boyfriend Tyga performed at Provocateur nightclub in New York on Thursday night at Nylon's Rebel Fashion Party.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-bigger-diamond-engagement.html#ixzz4JleSZflD



Just showed these to my boyfriend. I said "how can a girl go out with a guy dressed like that ???" and he responded "well, isn't he paying her ? Looks like a prostitute. Look at her dress.". Then he asked who was the girl so I said Kylie Jenner and he said "but, isn't she supposed to be thin ? Looks like hips and boobs were added" (I have shown him pictures of her before, but I guess he didn't recognize her with all that PS and the new hair lol).


----------



## chowlover2

Why do these pics remind me of Courtney Stodden?


----------



## pukasonqo

Sasha2012 said:


> This rapper better start saving now as he has already set the carat bar high - and his girlfriend has extravagant taste.
> 
> Kylie Jenner came close to clearing up the rumours around THAT ring on her wedding finger.
> 
> The 19-year-old star took to Snapchat as boyfriend Tyga performed at Provocateur nightclub in New York on Thursday night at Nylon's Rebel Fashion Party.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-bigger-diamond-engagement.html#ixzz4JleSZflD



 why does he needs to sart sving? is most likely she is going to pay for it as she probably paid for those tacky rings heis wearing


----------



## kittenslingerie

Sasha2012 said:


> This rapper better start saving now as he has already set the carat bar high - and his girlfriend has extravagant taste.
> 
> Kylie Jenner came close to clearing up the rumours around THAT ring on her wedding finger.
> 
> The 19-year-old star took to Snapchat as boyfriend Tyga performed at Provocateur nightclub in New York on Thursday night at Nylon's Rebel Fashion Party.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-bigger-diamond-engagement.html#ixzz4JleSZflD


The ignorant writing from the high school drop out should read..... If this is my promise ring, I want to know what my engagement ring "is" going to look like.... Trying to sound street I guess.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This little girl looks washed.
As long as she is with this dude she is buying her own engagement ring sooooo what are you talking about.


----------



## V0N1B2

Pfft. More like a Promise I'll pay you back Ring


----------



## White Orchid

I immediately started singing the Oompa Loompa song in my head.  I guess orange tans are the new black from what I'm seeing in the US news lately


----------



## White Orchid

terebina786 said:


> the blonde hair is growing on me... I kinda like it.


----------



## mari_merry

Kylie out in NYC on September 9, 2016


----------



## mkr

This reminds me of Carol Burnett and the Gone with the wind sketch when she made a dress out of the curtains.


----------



## sdkitty

mkr said:


> This reminds me of Carol Burnett and the Gone with the wind sketch when she made a dress out of the curtains.


LOL


----------



## sdkitty

mari_merry said:


> Kylie out in NYC on September 9, 2016


I wonder what's going on in her head.  Maybe "Kendall is a super model so I have to do something big to compete for attention"?


----------



## NicolesCloset

Life is plastic it's fantaatic


----------



## QTbebe

mari_merry said:


> Kylie out in NYC on September 9, 2016



she's wearing my grandma's curtains


----------



## chowlover2

She looks like a chandelier!


----------



## Cogmarks

Kylie seems to have the same crappy stylist that Kim has. They both seem to wear the ugliest, most unflattering clothes. She looks awful with the overdone lips and the bleached hair with extensions.


----------



## V0N1B2

mkr said:


> This reminds me of Carol Burnett and the Gone with the wind sketch when she made a dress out of the curtains.


Nora Desmond!
Max... Max... Max...


----------



## caitlin1214

She looks like she should be on the dashboard of someone's car.


----------



## mari_merry

At the Harper's Bazaar 'ICONS' party in NYC on September 9, 2016


----------



## clevercat

Like a lampshade on legs.


----------



## clydekiwi

kittenslingerie said:


> The ignorant writing from the high school drop out should read..... If this is my promise ring, I want to know what my engagement ring "is" going to look like.... Trying to sound street I guess.



What is that scar on her leg? In the picture where she's sitting


----------



## clydekiwi

mari_merry said:


> At the Harper's Bazaar 'ICONS' party in NYC on September 9, 2016



Gigi hadid blows kendall out of the water as far as modeling and beauty goes


----------



## Lounorada

clevercat said:


> Like a lampshade on legs.


 my thoughts exactly. Hideous dress.


----------



## clevercat

Lounorada said:


> my thoughts exactly. Hideous dress.


Another one of those get-ups you just know will not attract the following words, 'Louuuuuu, where can I find this?'


----------



## Lounorada

clevercat said:


> Another one of those get-ups you just know will not attract the following words, 'Louuuuuu, where can I find this?'


 I sincerely hope not and if anyone does ask, I'll be staging an intervention!


----------



## lilapot

clydekiwi said:


> Gigi hadid blows kendall out of the water as far as modeling and beauty goes



Gigi's walked on the runway for Tom Ford and Tommy this Nyfw while Kendall's only been attending and watching on front row ?lol


----------



## clydekiwi

lilapot said:


> Gigi's walked on the runway for Tom Ford and Tommy this Nyfw while Kendall's only been attending and watching on front row ?lol



I seen some of the pictures. She really has grown into a good model.


----------



## sdkitty

lilapot said:


> Gigi's walked on the runway for Tom Ford and Tommy this Nyfw while Kendall's only been attending and watching on front row ?lol


I think Gigi is more distinctive looking than Kendall
Kendall is pretty in a more generic way IMO


----------



## Oruka

clydekiwi said:


> Gigi hadid blows kendall out of the water as far as modeling and beauty goes


 The funniest thing I have read, please show me Gigi's cheekbones. Gigi looks like Fergie with a prettier smile and nice hair. She is not HF material, where as kendall has the body and face for HF.


----------



## lucifers

Ajx said:


> That outfit is a joke, right?


 better be cause I cant stop lauging ha ha ha ha


----------



## josieblime

mari_merry said:


> Kylie out in NYC on September 9, 2016



Looks like Best Little Whorehouse in Texas leftover costume. Or a porn version of Annie Get Your Gun


----------



## White Orchid

I always seem to get distracted by what the people/fans in the background are wearing and it ain't pretty folks.


----------



## LaAgradecida

Kylie's face looks more like Kim's every day!


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> I always seem to get distracted by what the people/fans in the background are wearing and it ain't pretty folks.


----------



## redney

http://www.vanityfair.com/style/2016/09/kendall-jenner-gigi-hadid-supermodel-magic-robert-verdi

*Kendall Jenner and Gigi Hadid Don’t Have That Supermodel “Magic” According to Robert Verdi*
“In another day, these girls are not real models.”
by Erika Harwood
September 9, 2016 4:09 pm
By Antonello Trio/Getty Images.

If there is a single, surefire way to rile up fashion-industry veterans, it’s to use the word “supermodel” in the same sentence as names like *Kendall Jenner* or *Gigi Hadid*. *Stephanie Seymour*, one of the original models with the coveted “super” title, humorously quipped that the two newcomers should be referred to as “*****es of the moment” rather than supermodels. The debate continues to rage on, with *Rebecca Romijn* voicing her distaste for the status of the new “It girls,” while *Tyra Banks* spoke to VF.com in their defense.

If you ask stylist and fashion commentator *Robert Verdi* his opinion, he’ll quickly tell you that “rich kids are in style.” VF.com spoke to Verdi at *Michael Costello’s* show during Fashion Week about the rise of this new era of models, super and otherwise.

“There is a part of me that sort of wants to defend the traditional path that models come to be through a discovery process. They’re working at the Dairy Queen in Oklahoma and somebody’s like, ‘You should be a model.’ I miss that," he said. “There’s definitely a truth to the fact that these girls are models of the moment and they have the zeitgeist of what our culture’s about. They have the Instagram following. In another day, these girls are not real models. Yes, they are photographed and airbrushed and they look O.K. in some of the shoots. But these are not *Linda Evangelistas*; these are not *Naomi Campbells*. These girls are not magic.”

While he may not understand the appeal of the Gigis and Kendalls, he does acknowledge their character and work ethic. Both women have experienced a meteoric rise to success, snagging ad campaigns, couture shows, and magazine covers within a couple of short years, but it hasn’t been without a bit of hard work.

“You heard more stories about tantrums with Naomi, phone throwing, all that. We haven’t heard that about these girls," he admitted. "These girls, from what I’ve heard from industry insiders and people who work with them, they are on time, they perform, they work hard. They are not dialing it in. They’re delivering on set. That’s a redeeming quality, because they could be lazy bastards who don’t have to work. But I do feel bad for the girls who are still working at Dairy Queen and have lost their opportunity.”

But maybe not all are losing out. With designers like *Kanye West* reaching out to the public for their casting calls, that girl from Oklahoma is given a slightly better chance at getting her start in the fashion industry. As we recently learned, though, an open call is never a guarantee, and neither is decent treatment/adequate hydration if you make it to showtime.

“The one thing I did like about Kanye’s show is that the girls are new. They’re unexpected,” he said. “The thing that I don’t like about it is none of them stand out. It’s just an army of girls. In my day, because I’m so goddamn old, somebody became the star of Fashion Week. And I think that those girls who kind of stand out get lost in shows like Kanye’s.”


----------



## DiorT

Her baby hairs are gone


----------



## mkr

clevercat said:


> Like a lampshade on legs.


----------



## lizmil

Kylie's facial expression in that fringe dress looks like she is pulling a joke on everyone. The public is not in.on the joke, the public appreciation IS the joke.

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## V0N1B2

josieblime said:


> Looks like Best Little Whorehouse in Texas leftover costume. Or a porn version of Annie Get Your Gun


Funny you should mention that... my first thought when I saw her costume outfit, was that it looked like something Dolly Parton would have worn in Rhinestone 


lizmil said:


> Kylie's facial expression in that fringe dress looks like she is pulling a joke on everyone. The public is not in.on the joke, the public appreciation IS the joke.
> Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


Yeah, she really does look like the cat that got the cream, doesn't she?


----------



## sdkitty

lizmil said:


> Kylie's facial expression in that fringe dress looks like she is pulling a joke on everyone. The public is not in.on the joke, the public appreciation IS the joke.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## sdkitty

I think you may be giving her too much credit.


----------



## mari_merry

At the Jonathan Simkhai fashion show at New York Fashion Week on September 10, 2016


----------



## mari_merry

Kylie at the Alexander Wang show at New York Fashion Week on September 10, 2016


----------



## mari_merry

Kendall at the Alexander Wang show at New York Fashion Week on September 10, 2016


----------



## lilapot

let's be honest though- kendall's look is not exceptional. if not for her last name, she will prolly just remain an instagram model or a fashion blogger spamming us with ootds. 

i like her look don't get me wrong. she's pretty with a gorgeous body. I just hope she wont keep dressing like the rest of the family yknow the sheers and spanx etc


----------



## lilapot

As for Kylie, I don't feel sorry for her. She loves all this. Just look at her pictures esp the one where shes got both her hands on her boobies while facing tyga. lol

the family loves all this. they all believe theyre so great and so famous. if they dont have filter like Kanye, theyll probably be saying things like theyre as great as Naomi Campbell or Evangelista (and other supermodels) the way Kanye declares himself as great as Steve Jobs or Einstein.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

redney said:


> http://www.vanityfair.com/style/2016/09/kendall-jenner-gigi-hadid-supermodel-magic-robert-verdi
> 
> *Kendall Jenner and Gigi Hadid Don’t Have That Supermodel “Magic” According to Robert Verdi*
> “In another day, these girls are not real models.”
> by Erika Harwood
> September 9, 2016 4:09 pm
> By Antonello Trio/Getty Images.
> 
> If there is a single, surefire way to rile up fashion-industry veterans, it’s to use the word “supermodel” in the same sentence as names like *Kendall Jenner* or *Gigi Hadid*. *Stephanie Seymour*, one of the original models with the coveted “super” title, humorously quipped that the two newcomers should be referred to as “*****es of the moment” rather than supermodels. The debate continues to rage on, with *Rebecca Romijn* voicing her distaste for the status of the new “It girls,” while *Tyra Banks* spoke to VF.com in their defense.
> 
> If you ask stylist and fashion commentator *Robert Verdi* his opinion, he’ll quickly tell you that “rich kids are in style.” VF.com spoke to Verdi at *Michael Costello’s* show during Fashion Week about the rise of this new era of models, super and otherwise.
> 
> “There is a part of me that sort of wants to defend the traditional path that models come to be through a discovery process. They’re working at the Dairy Queen in Oklahoma and somebody’s like, ‘You should be a model.’ I miss that," he said. “There’s definitely a truth to the fact that these girls are models of the moment and they have the zeitgeist of what our culture’s about. They have the Instagram following. In another day, these girls are not real models. Yes, they are photographed and airbrushed and they look O.K. in some of the shoots. But these are not *Linda Evangelistas*; these are not *Naomi Campbells*. These girls are not magic.”
> 
> While he may not understand the appeal of the Gigis and Kendalls, he does acknowledge their character and work ethic. Both women have experienced a meteoric rise to success, snagging ad campaigns, couture shows, and magazine covers within a couple of short years, but it hasn’t been without a bit of hard work.
> 
> “You heard more stories about tantrums with Naomi, phone throwing, all that. We haven’t heard that about these girls," he admitted. "These girls, from what I’ve heard from industry insiders and people who work with them, they are on time, they perform, they work hard. They are not dialing it in. They’re delivering on set. That’s a redeeming quality, because they could be lazy bastards who don’t have to work. But I do feel bad for the girls who are still working at Dairy Queen and have lost their opportunity.”
> 
> But maybe not all are losing out. With designers like *Kanye West* reaching out to the public for their casting calls, that girl from Oklahoma is given a slightly better chance at getting her start in the fashion industry. As we recently learned, though, an open call is never a guarantee, and neither is decent treatment/adequate hydration if you make it to showtime.
> 
> “The one thing I did like about Kanye’s show is that the girls are new. They’re unexpected,” he said. “The thing that I don’t like about it is none of them stand out. It’s just an army of girls. In my day, because I’m so goddamn old, somebody became the star of Fashion Week. And I think that those girls who kind of stand out get lost in shows like Kanye’s.”



This is agreeable. No way can Kendull and co. compare to the Lindas, Naomis, Claudias and Cindys from the era of the true supermodel. Had it not been for her connections, Kendull wouldn't be near where she is now.


----------



## myown

Jikena said:


> Just showed these to my boyfriend. I said "how can a girl go out with a guy dressed like that ???" and he responded "well, isn't he paying her ? Looks like a prostitute. Look at her dress.". Then he asked who was the girl so I said Kylie Jenner and he said "but, isn't she supposed to be thin ? Looks like hips and boobs were added" (I have shown him pictures of her before, but I guess he didn't recognize her with all that PS and the new hair lol).


so good!


----------



## lilapot

Can somebody explain how Alexander Wang got associated with the Kardashian? I heard he got Kendall and kylie on his show. 

I love Alexander Wang but whyyy????


----------



## sdkitty

lilapot said:


> As for Kylie, I don't feel sorry for her. She loves all this. Just look at her pictures esp the one where shes got both her hands on her boobies while facing tyga. lol
> 
> the family loves all this. they all believe theyre so great and so famous. if they dont have filter like Kanye, theyll probably be saying things like theyre as great as Naomi Campbell or Evangelista (and other supermodels) the way Kanye declares himself as great as Steve Jobs or Einstein.


yes, she may love it but apparently that's what show knows/has been programmed for....nothing else - no education, not much if anything in the way of morals


----------



## poopsie

mkr said:


> View attachment 3463805




It's a major award!!!


----------



## bisousx

Re: Vanity Fair article

_“You heard more stories about tantrums with Naomi, phone throwing, all that. We haven’t heard that about these girls," he admitted. "These girls, from what I’ve heard from industry insiders and people who work with them, they are on time, they perform, they work hard. They are not dialing it in. They’re delivering on set. That’s a redeeming quality, because they could be lazy bastards who don’t have to work. But I do feel bad for the girls who are still working at Dairy Queen and have lost their opportunity.”
_​Uh, them girls getting discovered at Dairy Queen had the exact same kind of luck that Kendall and Gigi have.
If you want to create your own opportunities, do more in life than wait around hoping to be discovered.
These articles annoy me when all they do is complain about who deserves what and blames the successful person instead of , oh idk, providing inspiration or alternative solutions.


----------



## cdtracing

Sasha2012 said:


> This rapper better start saving now as he has already set the carat bar high - and his girlfriend has extravagant taste.
> 
> Kylie Jenner came close to clearing up the rumours around THAT ring on her wedding finger.
> 
> The 19-year-old star took to Snapchat as boyfriend Tyga performed at Provocateur nightclub in New York on Thursday night at Nylon's Rebel Fashion Party.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-bigger-diamond-engagement.html#ixzz4JleSZflD



He can't even keep up car payments cause his cars keep getting repossessed.  I wonder if this ring will get repoed as well ( unless it's fake).  I can't imagine him being able to afford one of those ice skating rink diamond rings the Kartrashians seem to prefer.


----------



## cdtracing

mari_merry said:


> At the Harper's Bazaar 'ICONS' party in NYC on September 9, 2016



Just getting caught up so here goes...
I agree 100% with the posters that said she looked like a lampshade, that she reminds them of the Carol Burnett Scarlett O'hara skit with the dress made from curtains, & reminds them of an old west bordello or a porno Annie Oakley.  My first thought was the old hula girl you use to see on douche bags dashboards.  
Now her stripper shoes are a whole 'nother story....girl can afford to buy some shoes that fit.  Her toes are all over the floor.


----------



## cdtracing

White Orchid said:


> I always seem to get distracted by what the people/fans in the background are wearing and it ain't pretty folks.



 You & me, both.  Those fans.....I just have no words.


----------



## lilapot

sdkitty said:


> yes, she may love it but apparently that's what show knows/has been programmed for....nothing else - no education, not much if anything in the way of morals



I agree but I also believe we create our own destiny. To each their own but I am from a third world country where I know and have met people who have been successful in changing their lives on their own independent of their parents' capabilities and ideals. I really don't want to judge Kylie or any of their family members but coming from a general undetstanding of human nature, they may have been born to it but they have the capacity to think for themselves, to choose their own path. As for morality, yes, their parents played a big part on their moral growth but they weren't in seclusion. They as children and now adults had exposure to the world. They also had religion and claimed to be Christian.

At the end of the day, it was their own decision that led them to this. At first, i thought Kylie was rebelling on her own way by doing what it is she does and Kendall seemed to be trying to keep herself less controversial and look independent from the family but as we see more of them, I realized that I was wrong with my assumption. Everything seems to be a part of their plan to dominate the world (lol). I believe Kylie wasn't rebelling and Kendall only tried to be the "good one" to gain credibility for her modelling. It worked - we felt sorry for Kylie and we liked Kendall and thought she's the least annoying or the best Kardashian. Now, I don't feel anything for them anymore. It's all a show and I'm not buying it.


----------



## sdkitty

lilapot said:


> I agree but I also believe we create our own destiny. To each their own but I am from a third world country where I know and have met people who have been successful in changing their lives on their own independent of their parents' capabilities and ideals. I really don't want to judge Kylie or any of their family members but coming from a general undetstanding of human nature, they may have been born to it but they have the capacity to think for themselves, to choose their own path. As for morality, yes, their parents played a big part on their moral growth but they weren't in seclusion. They as children and now adults had exposure to the world. They also had religion and claimed to be Christian.
> 
> At the end of the day, it was their own decision that led them to this. At first, i thought Kylie was rebelling on her own way by doing what it is she does and Kendall seemed to be trying to keep herself less controversial and look independent from the family but as we see more of them, I realized that I was wrong with my assumption. Everything seems to be a part of their plan to dominate the world (lol). I believe Kylie wasn't rebelling and Kendall only tried to be the "good one" to gain credibility for her modelling. It worked - we felt sorry for Kylie and we liked Kendall and thought she's the least annoying or the best Kardashian. Now, I don't feel anything for them anymore. It's all a show and I'm not buying it.


I agree.  They're all despicable as far as I can tell.  But Kylie is only a teenager.  And isn't her mother credited with selecting that wonderful boyfriend for her?  As well as allowing (maybe encouraging) her boob job and lip enhancement at such a young age.
Most of what I know about them is from this board but I think that's what I heard.  Can you imagine being her age and having the means to buy a huge home in an expensive neighborhood without doing any real work?  The whole situation is insane.


----------



## mkr

I give Kylie and Kendall a pass because they were so young, like 8? when their worlds imploded.  It wasn't their idea to live life in a fishbowl.  They are old enough to make their own choices now but at this point this is all they know.  They don't even know what normal is.  Kendall is naturally pretty, Kylie is not.  I can see why she wants to look like Kim, she probably looks up to her.  And that's probably her biggest mistake.  Well at least she didn't get all that plastic surgery to look like REAL Kim.  That would have been


----------



## sdkitty

mkr said:


> I give Kylie and Kendall a pass because they were so young, like 8? when their worlds imploded.  It wasn't their idea to live life in a fishbowl.  They are old enough to make their own choices now but at this point this is all they know.  They don't even know what normal is.  Kendall is naturally pretty, Kylie is not.  I can see why she wants to look like Kim, she probably looks up to her.  And that's probably her biggest mistake.  Well at least she didn't get all that plastic surgery to look like REAL Kim.  That would have been


you're so funny


----------



## White Orchid

cdtracing said:


> You & me, both.  Those fans.....I just have no words.


Oh I do, but it'll just incur a ban so I'll refrain lol


----------



## Glitterandstuds

clydekiwi said:


> Gigi hadid blows kendall out of the water as far as modeling and beauty goes



And Bella blows them both out of the water.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

This Jordan chick would still be a nobody if it wasn't for Kylie now she is everywhere and even got a clothing line.


----------



## pinkfeet

Oh please you really think that celeb kids don't have an advantage over other people? Why the sudden influx of just celeb kids modeling and acting and hardly any one without any connections ... 

They have more connections than some teen at Dairy Queen and unfortunately this happens ALL the time -- not just in Hollywood. I see it all the time in professional areas - the CEO 's kid, the managers niece.. and on and on.. there could be 20 more qualified people who have tried to get in and the one who is related gets the job no matter what. That is reality these days more than ever before.


----------



## Lejic

pinkfeet said:


> Oh please you really think that celeb kids don't have an advantage over other people? Why the sudden influx of just celeb kids modeling and acting and hardly any one without any connections ...
> 
> They have more connections than some teen at Dairy Queen and unfortunately this happens ALL the time -- not just in Hollywood. I see it all the time in professional areas - the CEO 's kid, the managers niece.. and on and on.. there could be 20 more qualified people who have tried to get in and the one who is related gets the job no matter what. That is reality these days more than ever before.



Although I agree that nepotism is real, I disagree that it's more than ever before. It's always been that way. Maybe not in modeling exactly (I have no experience in that world so don't know), but definitely in most industries.


----------



## sally.m

clydekiwi said:


> What is that scar on her leg? In the picture where she's sitting



iirc  she caught her leg climbing over a fence as a kid


----------



## berrydiva

The question about Kylie's scar needs to be a sticky or something...it seems to get asked just about every 2 pages without fail.


----------



## mkr

So how did she get it???


----------



## lilapot




----------



## lilapot

mkr said:


> So how did she get it???


Hahaha I just realized this wasn't a serious question. I shouldve known. You Mkr you! xx


----------



## myown

1000 pages?


----------



## CentralTimeZone

Did Kendall only walk the one show?

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## CeeJay

pinkfeet said:


> Oh please you really think that celeb kids don't have an advantage over other people? Why the sudden influx of just celeb kids modeling and acting and hardly any one without any connections ...
> 
> They have more connections than some teen at Dairy Queen and unfortunately this happens ALL the time -- not just in Hollywood. I see it all the time in professional areas - the CEO 's kid, the managers niece.. and on and on.. there could be 20 more qualified people who have tried to get in and the one who is related gets the job no matter what. That is reality these days more than ever before.



AMEN - 100%%%% 

I was flat out told to hire the son of one of the colleagues in my department over another who had SIGNIFICANTLY more skills!  I ended up closing the Employment Req because there was no way in heck I was going to deal with this kid, especially since I had ZERO respect for his father (who was just a schmoozer and NOT a worker!).  Sure enough, the father got the kid hired into another department under a guy who I knew, and practically on a daily basis (from Day 1), this guy complained about this kid.  The kid seemed to think that he didn't really have to work; everything had been set for him .. and sure enough, any time he didn't meet his client deliverables, he would put the blame on someone else .. and get off because Dad would intervene!  I finally told my friend .. put him on the WORST client we've got, because you know .. they will sniff him out and throw him out to dry and he will NOT be able to use Dad.  Sure enough, 6 months later .. the kid was toast and ended up resigning (Dad had resigned earlier and could no longer 'save' his kid).  But .. what peeved me, sure enough .. Dad found another place to "couch" this kid and they had to go through the same thing (I knew this because .. at the end of the day, all of us more senior people had worked together!).  Thank god I don't have kids because I would be BEYOND EMBARRASSED to have to call this kid my son (well .. that just would never happen in my household!).


----------



## CeeJay

OMG .. flashes of Justin & Britney when they wore their full denim 'outfits' .. UGGH! 

NYFW - Kylie's outfit:


----------



## Ajx

I said it before, but the denim warrants a repeat:

That outfit is a joke, right?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That denim outfit might actually be cute if she was actually wearing it.


----------



## caitlin1214

Kylie's wearing a Canadian Tuxedo!


----------



## Sasha2012

She's one of the darlings of New York Fashion Week.

And Kendall Jenner wowed the crowd again as she stepped out in a chic all white ensemble in New York on Monday.

The 20-year-old model looked stunning in a pair of white high-waisted trousers and a  frilly strapless bodice.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...semble-bright-red-lipstick.html#ixzz4K6MYI1ME


----------



## mari_merry

Kendall for Allure US October 2016 Issue
Photographed by Patrick Demarchelier


----------



## Lejic

This "can't wear a jacket" thing, is there a visual effect they're going for that I just can't understand? Is it supposed to be sexy or something? Looks so stupid to me.


----------



## mari_merry

September 12, 2016


----------



## Oryx816

I like the French bulldog.  As for Kendall, in the last pic of the Allure spread she really looks like Kris.


----------



## roses5682

Kylie is looking more and more like Kim soon I won't be able to tell them apart.


----------



## cdtracing

Those white pants are just plain ugly!


----------



## sdkitty

mari_merry said:


> Kendall for Allure US October 2016 Issue
> Photographed by Patrick Demarchelier


looks pretty with all that (fake?) hair


----------



## mari_merry

Kendall heading to a fitting at Ralph Lauren in NYC


----------



## sdkitty

mari_merry said:


> Kendall heading to a fitting at Ralph Lauren in NYC


anyone can take a bad picture but I think this also shows the power of makeup.....she looks like a different person


----------



## Chagall

Her face looks very pudgy for such a thin person. I've never noticed that before. Maybe the make up artist uses contouring to slim her face when she is made up.


----------



## mari_merry

sdkitty said:


> anyone can take a bad picture but I think this also shows the power of makeup.....she looks like a different person


 yep, she looks bloated.

plus, its just we are so used to manipulated pics, that seeing "real" seems "off"


----------



## mari_merry

Kendall at the Michael Kors fashion show during NYFW on September 14, 2016















It's not Bella Hadid thread, but she was walking the same show...













After the show:


----------



## pukasonqo

mari_merry said:


> Kendall at the Michael Kors fashion show during NYFW on September 14, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not Bella Hadid thread, but she was walking the same show...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the show:



Was bella walking or crawling the catwalk?
Just a bit of schadenfraude from my evil twin


----------



## mrsinsyder

mari_merry said:


> yep, she looks bloated.
> 
> plus, its just we are so used to manipulated pics, that seeing "real" seems "off"



Coke bloat


----------



## terebina786

Bella fell.


----------



## khriseeee

mari_merry said:


> yep, she looks bloated.
> 
> plus, its just we are so used to manipulated pics, that seeing "real" seems "off"



I think the sunglasses are what's throwing us off. They are really unflattering!


----------



## VickyB

Kendull looks really different w/o make up here.


----------



## sdkitty

VickyB said:


> Kendull looks really different w/o make up here.


I know
those pics in the white shirt and jeans don't even look like her
are we sure this is her?
she doesn't even look cute - never mind super model-ish


----------



## mkr

Kendall is pretty but she isn't extraordinary in any way.  And the camera doesn't love her so I don't know why people would call her a supermodel.  The true supermodels had something special./different.  She's kinda basic.


----------



## Lejic

mkr said:


> Kendall is pretty but she isn't extraordinary in any way.  And the camera doesn't love her so I don't know why people would call her a supermodel.  The true supermodels had something special./different.  She's kinda basic.



I agree. I do think she's a decent model (for people who say no, please take a look at the myriad of average-looking pro models), but she most definitely is no super model. Nothing special at all. You have to be more than a model to be, well, super.  Some personality, some distinguishing features, something.


----------



## lizmil

I'm so glad I don't subscribe to any magazines where I would see them  or feed their empire.

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Her vogue cover was a dud. Nobody is talking about it


----------



## mkr

Supermodels had "it" and didn't look like anyone else.  The only true supermodels, in my opinion, were Linda E., Naomi and Christy T.  They were all so unique and drew you to them.  There may be a few others, but these 3  were IT.  At least to me.  People may disagree, but I never thought Cindy Crawford was all that great.


----------



## Deco

I think Gisele is a supermodel.  I agree that Cindy was more wholesome girl next door.
I also love Adriana Lima's looks, though she's more VS than high fashion runway.


----------



## WishList986

I feel as though supermodels are out because of what kind of girls the client wants now. Why have a drop dead gorgeous or unique girl stealing the show, when you could put your breathtaking creation on an average looking model. 
Models used to be 'pretty', then they took a turn to "unique" or even "weird" looking, perhaps this is just the new direction.


----------



## Deco

There will always be plenty of work for "average looking" models, basically used as mannequins (in Persian, the word for "model" is the French word "mannequin", pronounced mon-CAN) or walking hangers to display the clothes.  But there will also always be a demand for the standout model who brings more press and eyeballs and snapping photographers to a show or to staged pap walks.  The difference with today's pseudo supermodels is they bring social media following.
Which as a side-note, I never understood the logic behind this.  The vast majority of social media followers of these models can't afford what's being walked down runways.


----------



## poopsie

Decophile said:


> There will always be plenty of work for "average looking" models, basically used as mannequins (in Persian, the word for "model" is the French word "mannequin", pronounced mon-CAN) or walking hangers to display the clothes.  But there will also always be a demand for the standout model who brings more press and eyeballs and snapping photographers to a show or to staged pap walks.  The difference with today's pseudo supermodels is they bring social media following.
> Which as a side-note, I never understood the logic behind this.  *The vast majority of social media followers of these models can't afford what's being walked down runways*.




Well..............it has been my experience that the vast majority of women period can neither fit into nor afford runway fashion. It is a fun fantasy. I was just in the grocery checkout with the BF yesterday and picked up one of the thick Fall Fashion magazines to oooh and aaahhhh over while we waited. He was like yeah.....it is nice but where would you ever wear it? I know.....but I still like to look.


----------



## berrydiva

Supermodels are still a thing? I thought Giselle was kind of the last of a dying breed.


----------



## V0N1B2

poopsie said:


> Well..............it has been my experience that the vast majority of women period can neither fit into nor afford runway fashion. It is a fun fantasy. I was just in the grocery checkout with the BF yesterday and picked up one of the thick Fall Fashion magazines to oooh and aaahhhh over while we waited. He was like yeah.....it is nice but where would you ever wear it? I know.....but I still like to look.


Very true, and if The Purse Forum and its members represent a good cross section of society and/or are indicative of the "average woman", then I'd say the "average woman" is shopping st Zara/Forever 21/Nordstrom Rack/Banana Republic, and not buying couture or even RTW from designers. *or at least what I would consider "designer" - which does not include Yeezy and Serena Williams etc.


----------



## Deco

poopsie said:


> Well..............it has been my experience that the vast majority of women period can neither fit into nor afford runway fashion. It is a fun fantasy. I was just in the grocery checkout with the BF yesterday and picked up one of the thick Fall Fashion magazines to oooh and aaahhhh over while we waited. He was like yeah.....it is nice but where would you ever wear it? I know.....but I still like to look.


I agree with what you're saying here, but let me rephrase my observation about social media followers to better make my point.  The audience these fashion houses are gaining via insta-model followers are predominantly tweens and teens. They're not even here in large droves worshipping designer handbags, while you and I are. As shallow as our collective pockets may be, adults at least have a steady income.


----------



## myown

woooow what happened here? no post since friday?


----------



## mkr

myown said:


> woooow what happened here? no post since friday?


We're on a break.


----------



## pixiejenna

Someone please tell me that the pics of Kendull and the dogs is a photo shoot, every time I see a K with animals I worry.


----------



## kirsten

pixiejenna said:


> Someone please tell me that the pics of Kendull and the dogs is a photo shoot, every time I see a K with animals I worry.



They are Marc Jacobs dogs.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner joined boyfriend Tyga as he launched his new fashion collaboration on Thursday.

The reality star, 19, and her rapper beau were out at the Revolve Social Club in West Hollywood as he celebrated his new designer line.

The teenager showed off her figure in a strapless black leather dress with sheer long sleeves.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tends-Tyga-s-fashion-event.html#ixzz4L8iwR36s


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Her face is truly terrifying. Is it stuck that way forever or will it soften if she doesn't keep plumping it?


----------



## lizmil

Have call girl,will travel.

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Her and Kendall have the nastiest looking toes lol


----------



## redney

Why does Tyga have a fashion line? Hahahaha, that is rich.


----------



## pixiejenna

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Her face is truly terrifying. Is it stuck that way forever or will it soften if she doesn't keep plumping it?


I'm guessing that if she stopped with the PS and no more plumping she'll morph into a new 3rd face. Maybe a softer looking caitlin? I have to think with this much plumping if she stopped her lips will look weird because the skin was stretched out I don't see it snapping back the skin on your lips is thin. Somehow they'd look old/saggy/wrinkled(maybe like smokers lips).

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Viva La Fashion

redney said:


> Why does Tyga have a fashion line? Hahahaha, that is rich.


because hes dating cougar mama Ky period
without her he wouldn't have anything and probably would've cease to exist


----------



## Lounorada

That fugly dress looks like s**t (literally) with sleeves attached


----------



## sdkitty

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Her face is truly terrifying. Is it stuck that way forever or will it soften if she doesn't keep plumping it?


she has a doll-like look....kind of like Christie Brinkley, who's in her 60's


----------



## terebina786

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Her and Kendall have the nastiest looking toes lol



Right? If my toes aren't done, like hell in walking out in open toed shoes.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Damn nowadays anyone can get a fashion line, her unknown bestfriend got one as well. This world is going to crap lol


----------



## Tivo

mkr said:


> Supermodels had "it" and didn't look like anyone else.  The only true supermodels, in my opinion, were Linda E., Naomi and Christy T.  They were all so unique and drew you to them.  There may be a few others, but these 3  were IT.  At least to me.  People may disagree, but I never thought Cindy Crawford was all that great.


Please don't forget my girl Helena Christiansen!


----------



## mkr

Tivo said:


> Please don't forget my girl Helena Christiansen!


You're right.  I also forgot Claudia Schiffer.


----------



## pukasonqo

mkr said:


> You're right.  I also forgot Claudia Schiffer.



I never understood the hype with claudia schiffer, helena christensen is stunning but i find claudia s. meh


----------



## sdkitty

terebina786 said:


> Right? If my toes aren't done, like hell in walking out in open toed shoes.


you must have better eyes than me....to me it looks like she just has light colored polish on her toes


----------



## caitlin1214

Is Kylie's dress even leather? It looks like vinyl.


----------



## Jikena

I tried watching Kylie's snaps. There's this channel that makes videos with all the family's snaps 
I couldn't handle it more than 2 minutes. 
Honestly, it's so cringy to watch lol. They seem to lead such vapid lives. Do youngsters really do that kind of cr*p nowadays ? I mean, I'm 22 soon, and I don't do that stuff. Maybe it's because I'm not a narcissist like the Kardashians family is so I have no appeal in doing that. I don't look at any Instragram etc so I seriously have no idea if all youngsters do that or if it's just Kylie.  Like, wearing sl*tty clothes, sucking in their stomach and arching their back as much as they can, and then pose like an idiot ? I also saw one of Kylie's snaps where she was saying "i don't know what shoes to wear with ma dressssss".


----------



## ManilaMama

Jikena said:


> I tried watching Kylie's snaps. There's this channel that makes videos with all the family's snaps
> I couldn't handle it more than 2 minutes.
> Honestly, it's so cringy to watch lol. They seem to lead such vapid lives. Do youngsters really do that kind of cr*p nowadays ? I mean, I'm 22 soon, and I don't do that stuff. Maybe it's because I'm not a narcissist like the Kardashians family is so I have no appeal in doing that. I don't look at any Instragram etc so I seriously have no idea if all youngsters do that or if it's just Kylie.  Like, wearing sl*tty clothes, sucking in their stomach and arching their back as much as they can, and then pose like an idiot ? I also saw one of Kylie's snaps where she was saying "i don't know what shoes to wear with ma dressssss".




I don't social media so I've never seen any of this mess. I lasted 2 minutes too. It's very sexual and makes me very uncomfortable.


----------



## Jayne1

Jikena said:


> I tried watching Kylie's snaps. There's this channel that makes videos with all the family's snaps
> I couldn't handle it more than 2 minutes.
> Honestly, it's so cringy to watch lol. They seem to lead such vapid lives. Do youngsters really do that kind of cr*p nowadays ? I mean, I'm 22 soon, and I don't do that stuff. Maybe it's because I'm not a narcissist like the Kardashians family is so I have no appeal in doing that. I don't look at any Instragram etc so I seriously have no idea if all youngsters do that or if it's just Kylie.  Like, wearing sl*tty clothes, sucking in their stomach and arching their back as much as they can, and then pose like an idiot ? I also saw one of Kylie's snaps where she was saying "i don't know what shoes to wear with ma dressssss".



I lasted less than 2 minutes.  Empty, vapid, with dead voices and eyes.


----------



## Oryx816

Unbearable voices and monumental vapidness.  I, like Sheldon Cooper, weep for humanity.


----------



## berrydiva

ManilaMama said:


> I don't social media so I've never seen any of this mess. I lasted 2 minutes too. *It's very sexual and makes me very uncomfortable.*


Unfortunately, social media if full of the bolded....trust me, you're not missing anything.


----------



## myown

Jikena said:


> I tried watching Kylie's snaps. There's this channel that makes videos with all the family's snaps
> I couldn't handle it more than 2 minutes.
> Honestly, it's so cringy to watch lol. They seem to lead such vapid lives. Do youngsters really do that kind of cr*p nowadays ? I mean, I'm 22 soon, and I don't do that stuff. Maybe it's because I'm not a narcissist like the Kardashians family is so I have no appeal in doing that. I don't look at any Instragram etc so I seriously have no idea if all youngsters do that or if it's just Kylie.  Like, wearing sl*tty clothes, sucking in their stomach and arching their back as much as they can, and then pose like an idiot ? I also saw one of Kylie's snaps where she was saying "i don't know what shoes to wear with ma dressssss".



Kylie looks actually pretty uncomfortable. She speaks so quiet like she doesnt actually want that Attention. people with low self-esteem tend to speak very quiet. And she keeps on hiding behind these ssapsvap filers 
I know she is half naked but maybe someone makes her doing these things?


----------



## Oryx816

myown said:


> Kylie looks actually pretty uncomfortable. She speaks so quiet like she doesnt actually want that Attention. people with low self-esteem tend to speak very quiet. And she keeps on hiding behind these ssapsvap filers
> I know she is half naked but maybe someone makes her doing these things?



Money and no options make her do these things.


----------



## White Orchid

myown said:


> Kylie looks actually pretty uncomfortable. She speaks so quiet like she doesnt actually want that Attention. people with low self-esteem tend to speak very quiet. And she keeps on hiding behind these ssapsvap filers
> I know she is half naked but maybe someone makes her doing these things?


I don't know.  For me it appears that she relishes the attention.  Different perceptions I guess.


----------



## ManilaMama

White Orchid said:


> I don't know.  For me it appears that she relishes the attention.  Different perceptions I guess.



Same. I didn't see the whole thing (I don't know anyone who can) but to me, she did look like she loved showing off her body. There was one part where she's in the tight beige dress, standing in the driveway, and she was just posing and showing off her curves.. She looked like she enjoyed the attention from whoever was holding the camera. She may be soft spoken but boy, she surely has zero qualms about showing off her body!


----------



## White Orchid

ManilaMama said:


> Same. I didn't see the whole thing (I don't know anyone who can) but to me, she did look like she loved showing off her body. There was one part where she's in the tight beige dress, standing in the driveway, and she was just posing and showing off her curves.. She looked like she enjoyed the attention from whoever was holding the camera. She may be soft spoken but boy, she surely has zero qualms about showing off her body!


All of this.  I made it almost till the end.  Scrolling through the TV guide ended up enticing me and being more entertaining.


----------



## White Orchid

ManilaMama said:


> Same. I didn't see the whole thing (I don't know anyone who can) but to me, she did look like she loved showing off her body. There was one part where she's in the tight beige dress, standing in the driveway, and she was just posing and showing off her curves.. She looked like she enjoyed the attention from whoever was holding the camera. She may be soft spoken but boy, she surely has zero qualms about showing off her body!


Oh and I don't believe any of these girls have any idea of what modesty means or entails.

Makes you wonder though.  If you're comfortable enough to show your bits to all and sundry, do you do the same around male family members?


----------



## Jayne1

ManilaMama said:


> Same. I didn't see the whole thing (I don't know anyone who can) but to me, she did look like she loved showing off her body. There was one part where she's in the tight beige dress, standing in the driveway, and she was just posing and showing off her curves.. She looked like she enjoyed the attention from whoever was holding the camera. She may be soft spoken but boy, she surely has zero qualms about showing off her body!


I agree.  I think it's because she bought and paid for that body, she doesn't have a natural curvy body, the Jenners aren't Ks, and to get those boobs and behind, she had to do what Khloe did. Lipo, fill, add, inject.

People who buy their body parts love to show them off.  They're so proud of them.

Her personality is one of a dead fish and she's not verbal, so all she can do is pose and not talk.


----------



## bag-princess

i don't understand it!   kendall had the word "meow" tattooed on her inner lip! 


-------

So what could be more important than being photographed walking the catwalk in all the latest in couture? Apparently, sporting the latest in ’90s revival trends and getting an inner lip tattoo from her ink artist of preference, Jon Boy.

The reality star turned model was spotted out walking around SoHo on Thursday after stopping in for a quick ink appointment at Jon Boy’s West 4th studio where she got the word “meow” tattooed on her inner lip.


https://www.yahoo.com/news/why-kendall-jenner-missing-paris-141153155.html


----------



## labelwhore04

That's nasty


----------



## mkr

She probably wasn't asked to walk for anyone


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> i don't understand it!   kendall had the word "meow" tattooed on her inner lip!
> 
> 
> -------
> 
> So what could be more important than being photographed walking the catwalk in all the latest in couture? Apparently, sporting the latest in ’90s revival trends and getting an inner lip tattoo from her ink artist of preference, Jon Boy.
> 
> The reality star turned model was spotted out walking around SoHo on Thursday after stopping in for a quick ink appointment at Jon Boy’s West 4th studio where she got the word “meow” tattooed on her inner lip.
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/why-kendall-jenner-missing-paris-141153155.html


seems like that would be horribly painful....looks like a holocoust victim....jeez the only one in the family who has legitimate work and she does this?


----------



## terebina786

It's just a tattoo.. I knew a few people who have their inner lip tattooed, I even thought about it.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Unfortunately, social media if full of the bolded....trust me, you're not missing anything.



True dat! I know someone who posted videos of her twerking in her undies on Facebook and she has two daughters. Told her she needs to be careful because her daughters will have boyfriends in the future and she wouldn't want the boyfriends to see her videos. She said she doesn't care and I was like OOKAAYYY.....


----------



## clydekiwi

terebina786 said:


> It's just a tattoo.. I knew a few people who have their inner lip tattooed, I even thought about it.



Doesn't the ink wear away after a while?


----------



## limom

terebina786 said:


> It's just a tattoo.. I knew a few people who have their inner lip tattooed, I even thought about it.


Is it painful to get?


----------



## WishList986

clydekiwi said:


> Doesn't the ink wear away after a while?





limom said:


> Is it painful to get?


Because the skin regenerates so often, the ink will wear away over time and become less visible. Any tattoo is going to be painful, but it really depends on individual tolerance. Some say it hurts more than other body parts due to the high nerve content in the area, some say it doesn't hurt at all


----------



## terebina786

clydekiwi said:


> Doesn't the ink wear away after a while?



It really depends.  I have an inner finger one and my artist told me it has a high probability of fading.  If it does, I'll just get it re-done but so far it's fine.  But all tattoos fade a little.


----------



## terebina786

limom said:


> Is it painful to get?



I would imagine it is.  I have three - back of my neck, right rib cage and inside my ring finger - the finger hurt the most out of all of them.


----------



## beekmanhill

mkr said:


> She probably wasn't asked to walk for anyone



Yeah, why isn't she in Paris with the rest of the gang?


----------



## caitlin1214

limom said:


> Is it painful to get?





WishList986 said:


> Because the skin regenerates so often, the ink will wear away over time and become less visible. Any tattoo is going to be painful, but it really depends on individual tolerance. Some say it hurts more than other body parts due to the high nerve content in the area, some say it doesn't hurt at all



I like to listen to loud hip-hop music while I get mine done (for some reason, lately I've started with B,o.B's Strange Clouds) and that, coupled with controlled breathing and I'm fine. They still hurt but I'm able to disconnect myself from what's happening. 

With the ones on my calves, I wasn't able to do that. With those, it was more of "Grit your teeth and power through" type thing. At the most recent appointment, she was coloring in existing stars I already had and when she was done, I remember telling her I didn't want to do any more calf work. It hurts too much. 

A tattoo is not a continuous thing. The artist will have to stop to get more ink. On top of that, they'll stop if you want to take a break. I find, though, that I would rather not take breaks and just get it done. 



terebina786 said:


> It really depends.  I have an inner finger one and my artist told me it has a high probability of fading.  If it does, I'll just get it re-done but so far it's fine.  But all tattoos fade a little.



My shop won't even do finger tattoos because they fade easily. (I asked. I wanted my next tattoo to be a snowflake tattooed on my ring finger.) I guess I'll get it behind my left ear, instead.


----------



## WishList986

caitlin1214 said:


> I like to listen to loud hip-hop music while I get mine done (for some reason, lately I've started with B,o.B's Strange Clouds) and that, coupled with controlled breathing and I'm fine. They still hurt but I'm able to disconnect myself from what's happening.
> 
> With the ones on my calves, I wasn't able to do that. With those, it was more of "Grit your teeth and power through" type thing. At the most recent appointment, she was coloring in existing stars I already had and when she was done, I remember telling her I didn't want to do any more calf work. It hurts too much.
> 
> A tattoo is not a continuous thing. The artist will have to stop to get more ink. *On top of that, they'll stop if you want to take a break. I find, though, that I would rather not take breaks and just get it done. *
> 
> 
> 
> My shop won't even do finger tattoos because they fade easily. (I asked. I wanted my next tattoo to be a snowflake tattooed on my ring finger.) I guess I'll get it behind my left ear, instead.


Same, I'd rather power through it than keep starting and stopping. But then again, I'm one of those weird types of people that somewhat enjoy tattoo pain


----------



## caitlin1214

It's not that I enjoy it. I'm willing to deal with it because I know I'll end up with something cool and meaningful in the end. The excitement at getting it and the joy of having it trumps any kind of discomfort I have during the procedure.


----------



## myown

terebina786 said:


> It really depends.  I have an inner finger one and my artist told me it has a high probability of fading.  If it does, I'll just get it re-done but so far it's fine.  But all tattoos fade a little.


i got a friend, she got a huge tattoo on her hip and it is fade so much, you can hardly tell it was there. .


----------



## Chagall

myown said:


> woooow what happened here? no post since friday?


We are hanging out with Angie and Brad.


----------



## bag-princess

labelwhore04 said:


> That's nasty



   i can't even imagine it!



terebina786 said:


> It's just a tattoo.. I knew a few people who have their inner lip tattooed, I even thought about it.



we all know it is just a tattoo!   that is not the problem - just the fact it is inside her mouth makes no sense at all to me.  i love seeing a nice tattoo on someone and i know she can't go around marking all over her body but there are dozens of other places to get one that would not look nearly as stupid as that one.


----------



## ManilaMama

I'm actually more curious about the choice of tattoo. Why "meow"? Is she a cat person? Is she known as Kitty to friends? Does she say catty things?  

Hmmmmm...


----------



## beekmanhill

How is it that it was not very swollen afterwards?   

Makes no sense to me.


----------



## NicolesCloset

ManilaMama said:


> I'm actually more curious about the choice of tattoo. Why "meow"? Is she a cat person? Is she known as Kitty to friends? Does she say catty things?
> 
> Hmmmmm...



I think because she walks the catwalk. So meow [emoji192] maybe


----------



## myown

Chagall said:


> We are hanging out with Angie and Brad.


----------



## bag-princess

beekmanhill said:


> How is it that it was not very swollen afterwards?
> 
> Makes no sense to me.





i was wondering the same thing!


----------



## terebina786

caitlin1214 said:


> My shop won't even do finger tattoos because they fade easily. (I asked. I wanted my next tattoo to be a snowflake tattooed on my ring finger.) I guess I'll get it behind my left ear, instead.



Mine was hesitant.  My nail tech has several inner finger tatts and they're still there. She's had them for a few years.  I also gone mine in red ink which also fade quicker I've heard but it's still as good as new.


----------



## Bag*Snob

Is this her way of "coming out"?


----------



## summer2815

Bag*Snob said:


> Is this her way of "coming out"?



That was my first thought


----------



## clydekiwi

caitlin1214 said:


> I like to listen to loud hip-hop music while I get mine done (for some reason, lately I've started with B,o.B's Strange Clouds) and that, coupled with controlled breathing and I'm fine. They still hurt but I'm able to disconnect myself from what's happening.
> 
> With the ones on my calves, I wasn't able to do that. With those, it was more of "Grit your teeth and power through" type thing. At the most recent appointment, she was coloring in existing stars I already had and when she was done, I remember telling her I didn't want to do any more calf work. It hurts too much.
> 
> A tattoo is not a continuous thing. The artist will have to stop to get more ink. On top of that, they'll stop if you want to take a break. I find, though, that I would rather not take breaks and just get it done.
> 
> 
> 
> My shop won't even do finger tattoos because they fade easily. (I asked. I wanted my next tattoo to be a snowflake tattooed on my ring finger.) I guess I'll get it behind my left ear, instead.



I found my wrist to be the most painful area for me


----------



## mkr

Bag*Snob said:


> Is this her way of "coming out"?


Is there something about MEOW that would make us think she's coming out?


----------



## Aminamina

A MEEH would be understandably more her..


----------



## Brklynjuice87

mkr said:


> Is there something about MEOW that would make us think she's coming out?



Um I guess because she like the kitty cat lol


----------



## Esizzle

Kendall is so pretty. She could be bisexual (is that considered a thing still?). 
I feel bad for Kylie because Kendall got all the looks and left none for Kylie


----------



## Oryx816

Esizzle said:


> Kendall is so pretty. She could be bisexual (is that considered a thing still?).
> I feel bad for Kylie because Kendall got all the looks and left none for Kylie



Don't feel bad....Kris bought Kylie some enhancements.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Kendall walked for Givenchy and I'm sure she will walk for Chanel but yeah she's been absent


----------



## Esizzle

Oryx816 said:


> Don't feel bad....Kris bought Kylie some enhancements.


HAHA yes of course. Except now Kylie looks like a house wife in her mid forties with too much time on her hand to experiment with herself. I think Kylie is the least attractive of the bunch pre and post her many procedures.


----------



## ManilaMama

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Um I guess because she like the kitty cat lol



I just saw the movie "sausage party" and thought of the meow tattoo when I saw the taco character. [emoji23] 

Oh gosh what a weird sentence I just typed.


----------



## mkr

ManilaMama said:


> I just saw the movie "sausage party" and thought of the meow tattoo when I saw the taco character. [emoji23]
> 
> Oh gosh what a weird sentence I just typed.


Well considering the thread you're in that's not weird at all.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Whew, an inner lip tat sounds painful as hell.


----------



## White Orchid

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Um I guess because she like the kitty cat lol


Yo, come sit with me.  The corner ain't so bad once you get used to it


----------



## Esizzle

Oh dear god. Catching up on this thread and I totally misunderstood which inner lip she got the tattoo on! (My mind is in the gutter!!! Lol). Haha I'm so embarrassed my cheeks are turning red.


----------



## mkr

Esizzle said:


> Oh dear god. Catching up on this thread and I totally misunderstood which inner lip she got the tattoo on! (My mind is in the gutter!!! Lol). Haha I'm so embarrassed my cheeks are turning red.


That corner is crowded, just a heads up.


----------



## ManilaMama

Esizzle said:


> Oh dear god. Catching up on this thread and I totally misunderstood which inner lip she got the tattoo on! (My mind is in the gutter!!! Lol). Haha I'm so embarrassed my cheeks are turning red.



You straight up made my day!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Esizzle

ManilaMama said:


> You straight up made my day!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Haha! I was thinking that has to be to much excruciating pain and discomfort to be even worth getting one. 
In regards to the inner lip tattoo in the mouth (haha) I know someone who has had one for about four years now and it's pretty clear even now. He got it as part of a fraternity bet lol so not something he is proud of and hopes that it will eventually disappear one day. It hasn't yet


----------



## vink

I've never heard of fading-until-disappear tattoo until now. The color may not be as bright as the first day, but it stays there permanently. I think the ink and how deep the needle goes in matter a lot.


----------



## Oryx816

The only fading I care about is the Ks fading from magazines and the internet.


----------



## caitlin1214

Esizzle said:


> Oh dear god. Catching up on this thread and I totally misunderstood which inner lip she got the tattoo on! (My mind is in the gutter!!! Lol). Haha I'm so embarrassed my cheeks are turning red.


Don't feel bad. In the Rob and Chyna thread, someone said something about "getting her azz cheeks pierced" and it took me longer than I care to admit that they were being sarcastic. 

I genuinely asked myself whether or not that was even a thing.


----------



## caitlin1214

clydekiwi said:


> I found my wrist to be the most painful area for me


I was talking about my most recent tattoos, but of the tattoos I've gotten ever, the ones on my calves and the ones on my wrists hurt the most.


----------



## White Orchid

Am I the only non-tattooed bish here or what lol.


----------



## Oryx816

White Orchid said:


> Am I the only non-tattooed bish here or what lol.



Nope.  You are not alone! [emoji56]


----------



## White Orchid

Oryx816 said:


> Nope.  You are not alone! [emoji56]


Just to fit in 'n' all, I just want y'all to know my cat has a tattoo in his ear.  We're hip like dat


----------



## mkr

I have one tattoo but I would like to get it removed.  Nothing against tattoos, if you like them that's fine.  It was an impulse decision and I wish I hadn't done it.  Has anyone had one removed?  What's that like?


----------



## Esizzle

I don't have a tattoo either. It is because I'm the most indecisive person ever and can't decide where and what tattoo to get.


----------



## Deco

I'm too noncommittal for a tattoo.  I also like bare, clean lines, a blank slate.  Tattoos are not for me.  Though I have been moved by the stories behind some people's tattoos and can appreciate it on them.  Some tattoos on others also strike me as beautiful, or clever, or cool.  Some I find hideous, or silly, or pretentious.  But I'd never get one myself.


----------



## mrsinsyder

mkr said:


> I have one tattoo but I would like to get it removed.  Nothing against tattoos, if you like them that's fine.  It was an impulse decision and I wish I hadn't done it.  Has anyone had one removed?  What's that like?



I've had two removed. It's incredibly painful and pretty expensive, but both of mine are totally gone after 5 sessions. Mind you, results vary if they have colors, etc.


----------



## sdkitty

Decophile said:


> I'm too noncommittal for a tattoo.  I also like bare, clean lines, a blank slate.  Tattoos are not for me.  Though I have been moved by the stories behind some people's tattoos and can appreciate it on them.  Some tattoos on others also strike me as beautiful, or clever, or cool.  Some I find hideous, or silly, or pretentious.  But I'd never get one myself.


I agree.  No desire to get any.  I do occasionally see one I like.  The ones that usually bother me are when people (esp women) do their whole arm.  Or the whole lower leg.  Sometimes I see a woman with heavy legs covered in ink.  I wonder if she thinks this is going to make her legs look more attractive.  To me it doesn't.  Just my opinion.  And if you cover a body part like that I don't think there's any going back.


----------



## berrydiva

vink said:


> I've never heard of fading-until-disappear tattoo until now. The color may not be as bright as the first day, but it stays there permanently. I think the ink and how deep the needle goes in matter a lot.


There are needless temporary tattoos like this one


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> I agree.  No desire to get any.  I do occasionally see one I like.  The ones that usually bother me are when people (esp women) do their whole arm.  Or the whole lower leg.  Sometimes I see a woman with heavy legs covered in ink.  I wonder if she thinks this is going to make her legs look more attractive.  To me it doesn't.  Just my opinion.  And if you cover a body part like that I don't think there's any going back.


I've always wanted a full sleeve (whole arm tatted) - if I were in my 20s now, I'd probably do it but the workplace was still pretty conservative when I was in my 20s so I made sure all of my tats could be covered when professionally dress. Now idgaf, I have my wrist done and another one that can be visible at times.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Oryx816 said:


> The only fading I care about is the Ks fading from magazines and the internet.


 
We want them to fade away but we comment in their threads lol


----------



## bisousx

mkr said:


> I have one tattoo but I would like to get it removed.  Nothing against tattoos, if you like them that's fine.  It was an impulse decision and I wish I hadn't done it.  Has anyone had one removed?  What's that like?



Me too. I had two ugly ones that I didn't think could look nice when lasered off, so I ended up covering it up with a large, beautiful Yakuza style tattoo that took 9 hours. But my style now? I would have never gotten a tattoo and wish someone slapped me when I was 16.


----------



## lilapot

NicolesCloset said:


> I think because she walks the catwalk. So meow [emoji192] maybe



Or she thinks it's sexy. Meow.
Like Roar but meow is more like a cute sexy imho lol

but then on the inner lip... I guess she thinks that makes her edgy so

I gather she wants to be seen as cute sexy and edgy at the same time. This is so high school. I'm sure if Tay allowed it, she'd be front and center in her Squad.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

lilapot said:


> Or she thinks it's sexy. Meow.
> Like Roar but meow is more like a cute sexy imho lol
> 
> but then on the inner lip... I guess she thinks that makes her edgy so
> 
> I gather she wants to be seen as cute sexy and edgy at the same time. This is so high school. I'm sure if Tay allowed it, she'd be front and center in her Squad.



but why?
her personality doesnt scream edgy nor cool
she is someone who is extermelly shy, so i dont understand her tatt
if it were kylie ok i get but kendall?
sometimes i want to smack her on the head and ask her to be herself
she tries soooooo hard to be miss cool vibes


----------



## Viva La Fashion

yeah but i was kinda surprised not to see kendall walk every fashion show in Paris
is her hype gone??


----------



## lallybelle

Well in fairness she did leave the next day after Kim's robbery, so who knows what else she may have walked. Possibly Chanel? But she really was missing almost the whole time until she did Givenchy.


----------



## pinkfeet

Was he feral ? To show he's neutered?


----------



## lilapot

Viva La Fashion said:


> but why?
> her personality doesnt scream edgy nor cool
> she is someone who is extermelly shy, so i dont understand her tatt
> if it were kylie ok i get but kendall?
> sometimes i want to smack her on the head and ask her to be herself
> she tries soooooo hard to be miss cool vibes



Her current style is leaning towards rocker chic so this doesn't come as a surprise to me. She's young and you know the many crazy things young people do. 

Also, she's obviously not what we think she is. She's proven this time and time again. She's a kardashian afterall


----------



## sdkitty

Maybe she's feeling competitive with her sister.  You'd think since she has the modelling career it would be the other way around but maybe she's feeling like she needs to be more sexy


----------



## Viva La Fashion

lilapot said:


> Her current style is leaning towards rocker chic so this doesn't come as a surprise to me. She's young and you know the many crazy things young people do.
> 
> Also, she's obviously not what we think she is. She's proven this time and time again. She's a kardashian afterall


yup i kinda forgot the big factor, "shes a kardashian afterall" it does run in her blood
how can she not to ? 
all i can say is that the tattoo is stupid


----------



## Viva La Fashion

lallybelle said:


> Well in fairness she did leave the next day after Kim's robbery, so who knows what else she may have walked. Possibly Chanel? But she really was missing almost the whole time until she did Givenchy.



ok but its her job just because kims got robbed doesn't mean its the end of the world
she can still stay and do more shows
i think she wasn't booked like the  hadid sisters who basically modeled in every fashion event
even in chanel i haven't seen her but i'm not sure


----------



## lallybelle

Viva La Fashion said:


> ok but its her job just because kims got robbed doesn't mean its the end of the world
> she can still stay and do more shows
> i think she wasn't booked like the  hadid sisters who basically modeled in every fashion event
> even in chanel i haven't seen her but i'm not sure



Yeah I hear you, I don't think she was booked for much either. I'm just saying she did abruptly leave the next morning like Kim.


----------



## WishList986

Maybe its just her showing that she somewhat controls her life, like a rebellion against her mom? The nipple piercing and tattoo are both things that can be hidden, but are still seen as edgy


----------



## terebina786

Viva La Fashion said:


> but why?
> her personality doesnt scream edgy nor cool
> she is someone who is extermelly shy, so i dont understand her tatt
> if it were kylie ok i get but kendall?
> sometimes i want to smack her on the head and ask her to be herself
> she tries soooooo hard to be miss cool vibes



Sorry, I don't understand this.  So only "edgy", "cool" and "un-shy" people can get piercings and tatts? 

I work in the corporate world and I have both. I got my piercings and tatts for myself, not to show off to people and definitely not to be someone I'm not.


----------



## berrydiva

Tattoos/piercings are no longer considered "edgy" or make you "cool"...so many people have one and it's no longer taboo in the workplace. It's really not that big of a deal. Just sayin'


----------



## limom

She only did Balmain and Givenchy.
She does not have the momentum of the Hadid sisters who walk like they have stick where the sun does not shine.
Kendall is awkward but she still has all the spokespersons jobs.


----------



## mkr

WishList986 said:


> Maybe its just her showing that she somewhat controls her life, like a rebellion against her mom? The nipple piercing and tattoo are both things that can be hidden, but are still seen as edgy


Well she's a model.  She can't buy a new butt and get big boobs and act a fool like the rest.  No one would hire her.  I'm surprised they do at this point.  If I was Chanel I wouldn't hire a Kardashian.  The brand is tainted now.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Out of all the Ks we know the least about Kendall. I have a friend who on the outside appears to be the driest person you'll ever meet. Get her alone or around people she's comfortable with and it's like you're seeing a totally different person. For her to be friends with Tyler she has to have some kind of spark about her. Or she could be a Boring Betty who likes tattoos and piercings


----------



## Viva La Fashion

terebina786 said:


> Sorry, I don't understand this.  So only "edgy", "cool" and "un-shy" people can get piercings and tatts?
> 
> I work in the corporate world and I have both. I got my piercings and tatts for myself, not to show off to people and definitely not to be someone I'm not.


now where did i ever say that?
i hate it when people twist my words into something i didn't say
first of all i was speaking about KENDALL tattoo only! never did i generally say that only cool or edgy people can  get tatts
secondly i was replying to someone who said that the tatts symbolizes sexy and edgy thats when i formally said that her personality is neither cool or edgy
meaning the tatts she got doesn't even suits her thats it
and theyre shouldnt be a sterotype were only cool or edgy ppl can get tatts
its a free country afterall..........


----------



## Viva La Fashion

mkr said:


> Well she's a model.  She can't buy a new butt and get big boobs and act a fool like the rest.  No one would hire her.  I'm surprised they do at this point.  If I was Chanel I wouldn't hire a Kardashian.  The brand is tainted now.


karl lagerfeld adores kendall for some odd reason 
shes been modeling for fendi and campaigning for the brand quit a lot it seems
but i guess chanel is more classic so he wouldn't let her model for their campaign 
or maybe he would we never know 
same thing happened when the kardashian got associated with oliver in Balmain 
yuck they ruined the brand completely


----------



## limom

What I would like to know is how Kylie managed to buy a 12 millions dollars house in Calabassas again!


----------



## mkr

limom said:


> What I would like to know is how Kylie managed to buy a 12 millions dollars house in Calabassas again!


They lie, she could be renting it.  But she is actually making a decent living off of her products.  It's possible she bought it but I'm pretty sure she has a mortgage.


----------



## DesigningStyle

mkr said:


> They lie, she could be renting it.  But she is actually making a decent living off of her products.  It's possible she bought it but I'm pretty sure she has a mortgage.


I am sure it is easy enough for someone in CA to pull the real estate papers and report if it is a buy or rent...right?


----------



## mkr

DesigningStyle said:


> I am sure it is easy enough for someone in CA to pull the real estate papers and report if it is a buy or rent...right?


I don't know about CA, but in PA all home sales are public record.  I don't think rentals are that way though.


----------



## berrydiva

DesigningStyle said:


> I am sure it is easy enough for someone in CA to pull the real estate papers and report if it is a buy or rent...right?


It might be public record....should be a quick google if so.


----------



## Deco

mkr said:


> I don't know about CA, but in PA all home sales are public record.  I don't think rentals are that way though.


All real estate ownership and recorded liens are of public record.  The reason is to protect the interests of third parties (buyers, investors, lenders, claimants, etc.). Sometimes it takes a while for the record to be updated, though.  If a purchase closed within the last week or two, it may not have been recorded yet.


----------



## V0N1B2

Just because her name is on title doesn't mean it was paid for by money from her personal bank account.
*cough* Kardashian Family Trust *cough*
How much is the making from those lip kits?


----------



## mkr

V0N1B2 said:


> Just because her name is on title doesn't mean it was paid for by money from her personal bank account.
> *cough* Kardashian Family Trust *cough*
> How much is the making from those lip kits?


Probably making a killing on them since they are basically another brand in a Kylie wrapper.  The over head is only on the packaging.


----------



## Deco

I would think that for security reasons they'd buy real estate in the name of an LLC or corp.  don't know how sensitive they are about that.


----------



## Esizzle

limom said:


> What I would like to know is how Kylie managed to buy a 12 millions dollars house in Calabassas again!


at the rate she keeps buying houses, she is gonna be filing for bankruptcy soon. She also funds Tyga's extravagant lifestyle. He himself is worth ****.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

limom said:


> She only did Balmain and Givenchy.
> She does not have the momentum of the Hadid sisters who walk like they have stick where the sun does not shine.
> Kendall is awkward but she still has all the spokespersons jobs.



Actually I don't think she walked Balmain just Givenchy and she left at the robbery since all the Kardashians feared for their life


----------



## Theren

Kylie's face.. What did that girl do


----------



## V0N1B2

Theren said:


> Kylie's face.. What did that girl do


How much time do you have?


----------



## pixiejenna

Meh Kendull left because she didn't have any more shows to walk because she's old news. And she can make herself look good supporting her big sister after being robbed.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Viva La Fashion

pixiejenna said:


> Meh Kendull left because she didn't have any more shows to walk because she's old news. And she can make herself look good supporting her big sister after being robbed.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


haha on the second part but for some odd reason i cant see kendall and kim clicking
she does enjoy the others company it seems but kim?
now that's kylie soul mate and idol


----------



## Chagall

White Orchid said:


> Am I the only non-tattooed bish here or what lol.


Nope.


----------



## Wildflower22

Decophile said:


> I would think that for security reasons they'd buy real estate in the name of an LLC or corp.  don't know how sensitive they are about that.



Justin Timberlake has a few properties where I live, and he uses an LLC or another name. A friend knows him and told me he uses an alias. Not sure what he does now, but I would think most celebrities use different names, but who knows.


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> Am I the only non-tattooed bish here or what lol.



You're not. The only tattoo I'm interested in is the eye brow tattoo.


----------



## Deco

dangerouscurves said:


> You're not. The only tattoo I'm interested in is the eye brow tattoo.


Please please please be careful and do your due diligence before getting them. Half my relatives now look like demons because of eyebrow tattoos.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Decophile said:


> Please please please be careful and do your due diligence before getting them. Half my relatives now look like demons because of eyebrow tattoos.



Thank you for the warning. I'll wait for a better technology and if I get them, I'll get the ones that still look like natural eye brows and won't change the shape of mine [emoji254]


----------



## Lounorada

Saw these pics on *tumblr*... That face looking extra plastic, I can't believe she's only 19.


----------



## WishList986

Lounorada said:


> Saw these pics on *tumblr*... That face looking extra plastic, I can't believe she's only 19.


Those eyebrows are dangerously close in the first pic


----------



## mkr

Her lips are so full that there are no lines in them at all.  There's supposed to be lines.  They're smooth like baloons.


----------



## lizmil

Could she look any more like a hooked?

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pixiejenna

Viva La Fashion said:


> haha on the second part but for some odd reason i cant see kendall and kim clicking
> she does enjoy the others company it seems but kim?
> now that's kylie soul mate and idol


Kendull and Kimbo so wild and crazy when they get together it's like watching paint dry. The only thing that could make it better is having Kourt narrate the whole fiasco.

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pixiejenna

Decophile said:


> Please please please be careful and do your due diligence before getting them. Half my relatives now look like demons because of eyebrow tattoos.


How long have they had them? They usually fade away and need to be redone. But you really need to do your due diligence in finding a good technician. One of the girls I work with gets them done I honestly had no idea that he got them done, I always thought she had perfect eyebrows I've worked with her for 10 years and just found out. She's fair skinned and has blonde hair so it makes sense because looking closer her natural brows are virtually non existent. She said that she gets them done every two years.

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Jayne1

How much can you fill and stretch the skin on your body (in this case the lips) before the skin doesn't want to be stretched anymore? 

It seems skin be really stretched with no consequences.


----------



## AECornell

It's crazy how small her lips were prior. Seeing a before pic just makes them look even more ridiculous now.


----------



## twin-fun




----------



## Esizzle

Jayne1 said:


> How much can you fill and stretch the skin on your body (in this case the lips) before the skin doesn't want to be stretched anymore?
> 
> It seems skin be really stretched with no consequences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3488230


Jesus Christ!! 
Just thought of this: has she gotten her jaw shaved off a bit too or is that just the makeup and angle of the pic?


----------



## pixiejenna

Esizzle said:


> Jesus Christ!!
> Just thought of this: has she gotten her jaw shaved off a bit too or is that just the makeup and angle of the pic?


I think it's make up and photoshop. When she's seen bare faced her face shape is more squarish.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Theren

What would this family do without Photoshop


----------



## Lounorada

Tumblr


----------



## V0N1B2

Well, she's not orange for once.... I guess that's good?


----------



## AECornell

Jesus are an 18 year olds boobs supposed to be that low?


----------



## redney

Terrible cut of that dress


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Well at least she has great boobs? Maybe she can just wear a mask over her face...


----------



## WishList986

AECornell said:


> Jesus are an 18 year olds boobs supposed to be that low?


Age has little to do with it. Everyone's breast sit at different heights, no matter how big/small they are


----------



## Brklynjuice87

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Well at least she has great boobs? Maybe she can just wear a mask over her face...


 You know what no cookes for you lol


----------



## mrsinsyder

dangerouscurves said:


> Thank you for the warning. I'll wait for a better technology and if I get them, I'll get the ones that still look like natural eye brows and won't change the shape of mine [emoji254]


Have you looked up microblading?


----------



## shaurin

The cut of that dress is all wrong for her.


----------



## berrydiva

mrsinsyder said:


> Have you looked up microblading?


Microblading fascinates me...I could watch those videos all day.


----------



## ManilaMama

My mom just had her Microblading done 5 days ago. She was offering to pay for mine so we could go in together. I was too chicken!! [emoji13] results are gorg though!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

mrsinsyder said:


> Have you looked up microblading?



Nope. But gonna Google it now! Thank you!!!!


----------



## Esizzle

ManilaMama said:


> My mom just had her Microblading done 5 days ago. She was offering to pay for mine so we could go in together. I was too chicken!! [emoji13] results are gorg though!!


does it hurt bad? I am tempted.


----------



## Deco

dangerouscurves said:


> Nope. But gonna Google it now! Thank you!!!!


I googled it too.  Looks good!  Nothing like the Sharpie drawn in brows I've seen.  My demonic relatives have also tattooed Sharpie red lip liners.  I come from a very questionable gene pool.


----------



## White Orchid

Decophile said:


> I googled it too.  Looks good!  Nothing like the Sharpie drawn in brows I've seen.  My demonic relatives have also tattooed Sharpie red lip liners.  I come from a very questionable gene pool.


Ahh, but look how you turned out!   (see, I can be a nice bish.  Sometimes!)


----------



## White Orchid

I think it definitely has.  Gosh, that's gotta be painful.



Esizzle said:


> Jesus Christ!!
> Just thought of this: has she gotten her jaw shaved off a bit too or is that just the makeup and angle of the pic?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Decophile said:


> I googled it too.  Looks good!  Nothing like the Sharpie drawn in brows I've seen.  My demonic relatives have also tattooed Sharpie red lip liners.  I come from a very questionable gene pool.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Deco

White Orchid said:


> Ahh, but look how you turned out!   (see, I can be a nice bish.  Sometimes!)


----------



## ManilaMama

Esizzle said:


> does it hurt bad? I am tempted.



No I'm told (by many friends AND my mom) that it doesn't hurt at all. They even use topical a aesthetic cream so there's that. I'm just "chicken" because I know they kinda prick the top layer with needles or something. Or use a blade or something. I just can't get over the thought, lmao. I'm a total wuss with needles. Not to mention the anxiety of not seeing what they're doing to my eyebrows.

My mom was totally game. She made zero deal about it. She said it will fade in a few months so who cares. Which is generally the consensus for the people who get it.


----------



## ManilaMama

I just googled and it's $600++ in the states?! Wow! And here I was balking at our prices. My mom got hers for an equivalent of $250 U.S. Dollars. The Microblading salon here offers it for $290 usually but my mom got a discount coz she took ALL her friends haha. (They all got separate appointment schedules each, but she was able to round up 8 girls from her "squad" hehe)

Procedure took two hours. I dropped her there with her friends but had to step out so I didn't see it but I picked her up right after. Zero down time (except she was told not to wet the eyebrow area and not to rub or peel it off).


----------



## khriseeee

ManilaMama where did she get hers done? I'm based in Manila as well


----------



## ManilaMama

khriseeee said:


> ManilaMama where did she get hers done? I'm based in Manila as well



Strokes by Momoi Supe in Greenbelt 1. Beside Piandre  [emoji106] you must call for a booking. He's super booked out.


----------



## khriseeee

ManilaMama thanks! I've read some bad reviews of him though [emoji17]


----------



## Stephanie***

I have to confess I don't have anything against Kylie. She should do whatever makes her happy. Live and let live.... BUT she looks like a knock off of Era Istrefi!


----------



## V0N1B2

More like Trixie Mattel


----------



## redney

V0N1B2 said:


> More like Trixie Mattel


*DEAD*


----------



## chowlover2

+2!


----------



## berrydiva

Has microblading been approved by the FDA in the US? Maybe it technically falls under tattoos


----------



## terebina786

I'm surprised it's that much in the US. I asked about it and it's $300 cdn.


----------



## cdtracing

V0N1B2 said:


> More like Trixie Mattel



Lawd Help Me!!!!  I'm dying here!!!


----------



## cdtracing

ManilaMama said:


> I just googled and it's $600++ in the states?! Wow! And here I was balking at our prices. My mom got hers for an equivalent of $250 U.S. Dollars. The Microblading salon here offers it for $290 usually but my mom got a discount coz she took ALL her friends haha. (They all got separate appointment schedules each, but she was able to round up 8 girls from her "squad" hehe)
> 
> Procedure took two hours. I dropped her there with her friends but had to step out so I didn't see it but I picked her up right after. Zero down time (except she was told not to wet the eyebrow area and not to rub or peel it off).



Holy Cow!!!!  $600+?????  For that kind of money, I'll just keep using my eyebrow pencil!!


----------



## Aminamina

cdtracing said:


> Holy Cow!!!!  $600+?????  For that kind of money, I'll just keep using my eyebrow pencil!!


Amen


----------



## lovemysavior

White Orchid said:


> Am I the only non-tattooed bish here or what lol.


Nope...no tats here on me either[emoji137]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## White Orchid

Lol, the last time I had a blood test, I perspired so much, the nurse became worried!  I had to psych myself into it before she could go ahead. Wuss no.2 



ManilaMama said:


> No I'm told (by many friends AND my mom) that it doesn't hurt at all. They even use topical a aesthetic cream so there's that. I'm just "chicken" because I know they kinda prick the top layer with needles or something. Or use a blade or something. I just can't get over the thought, lmao. I'm a total wuss with needles. Not to mention the anxiety of not seeing what they're doing to my eyebrows.
> 
> My mom was totally game. She made zero deal about it. She said it will fade in a few months so who cares. Which is generally the consensus for the people who get it.


----------



## ManilaMama

White Orchid said:


> Lol, the last time I had a blood test, I perspired so much, the nurse became worried!  I had to psych myself into it before she could go ahead. Wuss no.2



High five!! Wuss twins!!!!! [emoji113]


----------



## White Orchid

ManilaMama said:


> High five!! Wuss twins!!!!! [emoji113]


----------



## pixiejenna

The price on microblading must vary a lot. I'm in the US near a major metropolitan city and the girls I know who do it pay around $250-350 for it. Ultimately you need to find a technician that you like/understands what you want. Typically when they find one they like they keep them.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mkr

Don't you have to mention Kylie or Kendal every once in a while to stay on topic?


----------



## Jikena

http://www.eonline.com/news/801070/...a-14-year-old-prostitute-was-pretty-hilarious

"Hilarious"


----------



## Glitterandstuds

The thirst in Kylie has no boundaries. this chick looks like she is 40 and the photos she is posting as of late SMH


----------



## mkr

Well at least she's not all over the place speaking.  Thank goodness for small favors.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I know this is posted all the time, but WOW to how much they've changed since the old episodes of KUWTK. Kendall almost as much as Kylie.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Kendall went to the dentist

*Kendall Jenner steps out for session at skin care clinic amid heavy security as she's seen in public for first time since Kim's heist *
Kendall Jenner took a small step forward by posting an Instagram just three days after her sister Kim's attack and robbery in Paris.

On Tuesday, the 20-year-old model stepped out for a pampering session at Epione skin care clinic - her first public spotting since the horrific incident.

Kendall wasn't taking any chances with her safety and was bolstered by heavy security as she emerged from the Beverly Hills building.







She needed this: Kendall Jenner hit up Epione skin care clinic in Beverly Hills on Tuesday with bolstered security - her first public outing since sister Kim's robbery in Paris

The Keeping Up With Kardashians star was covered up in a black baseball cap, opaque shades, black hoodie and designer black leggings.

She stayed focused only on what was directly ahead of her - and at that moment it was the broad and muscular back of her bodyguard clad in a blue checkered shirt.

Kendall's public foray follows a picture she posted to Instagram five days ago from what appeared to be a photoshoot.










Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...en-public-time-Kim-s-heist.html#ixzz4MtRsQ6mP


----------



## White Orchid

The bodyguards they all have are better looking than the men in their lives lol.


----------



## cdtracing

mrsinsyder said:


> Kendall went to the dentist
> 
> *Kendall Jenner steps out for session at skin care clinic amid heavy security as she's seen in public for first time since Kim's heist *
> Kendall Jenner took a small step forward by posting an Instagram just three days after her sister Kim's attack and robbery in Paris.
> 
> On Tuesday, the 20-year-old model stepped out for a pampering session at Epione skin care clinic - her first public spotting since the horrific incident.
> 
> Kendall wasn't taking any chances with her safety and was bolstered by heavy security as she emerged from the Beverly Hills building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She needed this: Kendall Jenner hit up Epione skin care clinic in Beverly Hills on Tuesday with bolstered security - her first public outing since sister Kim's robbery in Paris
> 
> The Keeping Up With Kardashians star was covered up in a black baseball cap, opaque shades, black hoodie and designer black leggings.
> 
> She stayed focused only on what was directly ahead of her - and at that moment it was the broad and muscular back of her bodyguard clad in a blue checkered shirt.
> 
> Kendall's public foray follows a picture she posted to Instagram five days ago from what appeared to be a photoshoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...en-public-time-Kim-s-heist.html#ixzz4MtRsQ6mP


Looks like she got her lips done again.  I'm sure the whole family finds comfort in all these "treatments".


----------



## mrsinsyder

cdtracing said:


> Looks like she got her lips done again.



Clearly.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jikena said:


> http://www.eonline.com/news/801070/...a-14-year-old-prostitute-was-pretty-hilarious
> 
> "Hilarious"



Lol!!! Hilarious my natural behind!


----------



## White Orchid

I reckon if this "dentist" of theirs had no other clients than the Kardashian clan (that's including the Jenner girls), he'd still be set for life.



mrsinsyder said:


> Kendall went to the dentist
> 
> *Kendall Jenner steps out for session at skin care clinic amid heavy security as she's seen in public for first time since Kim's heist *
> Kendall Jenner took a small step forward by posting an Instagram just three days after her sister Kim's attack and robbery in Paris.
> 
> On Tuesday, the 20-year-old model stepped out for a pampering session at Epione skin care clinic - her first public spotting since the horrific incident.
> 
> Kendall wasn't taking any chances with her safety and was bolstered by heavy security as she emerged from the Beverly Hills building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She needed this: Kendall Jenner hit up Epione skin care clinic in Beverly Hills on Tuesday with bolstered security - her first public outing since sister Kim's robbery in Paris
> 
> The Keeping Up With Kardashians star was covered up in a black baseball cap, opaque shades, black hoodie and designer black leggings.
> 
> She stayed focused only on what was directly ahead of her - and at that moment it was the broad and muscular back of her bodyguard clad in a blue checkered shirt.
> 
> Kendall's public foray follows a picture she posted to Instagram five days ago from what appeared to be a photoshoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...en-public-time-Kim-s-heist.html#ixzz4MtRsQ6mP


----------



## whimsic

White Orchid said:


> I reckon if this "dentist" of theirs had no other clients than the Kardashian clan (that's including the Jenner girls), he'd still be set for life.



Dentist is so 2011 doll.. It's skin clinic now


----------



## berrydiva

He's a big dude.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> He's a big dude.


Who,Khloe?


----------



## Esizzle

mkr said:


> Who,Khloe?


LOL!!!


----------



## Wildflower22

mkr said:


> Who,Khloe?



No you didn't [emoji23]


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> Who,Khloe?


----------



## Esizzle

Real talk Khloe is a massive person. She is tall and wide! And when she stands next to her tiny sisters, she looks humongous. The fake saggy butt does not help anything either. - All first hand information from my trip to Disneyland! lol


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I actually think Kendall is the only one whose PS made her look a lot better. As long as she doesn't overdo it. There's no need for her to plump her lips.


----------



## Esizzle

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I actually think Kendall is the only one whose PS made her look a lot better. As long as she doesn't overdo it. There's no need for her to plump her lips.


I agree. Kendall is naturally the prettiest of the entire klan all things considered. So her minimal enhancements have worked for her.


----------



## cdtracing

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I actually think Kendall is the only one whose PS made her look a lot better. As long as she doesn't overdo it. There's no need for her to plump her lips.



Kendull, while she seem devoid of a personality, does not need to go full court like her sisters with the PS.  She needs to stop with the lips or she's going to start to look like Kylie & Khrogore.


----------



## zen1965

^ Khrogore! You owe me an iPad!


----------



## cdtracing

zen1965 said:


> ^ Khrogore! You owe me an iPad!



Sorry, I missed something & am having a blonde day.  Don't get the iPad comment.
Should I have called her Sasquatch??


----------



## Deco

cdtracing said:


> Sorry, I missed something & am having a blonde day.  Don't get the iPad comment.
> Should I have called her Sasquatch??


She means you made her laugh hard enough to ruin her iPad.  Spill, drop, bang, etc...


----------



## caitlin1214

Decophile said:


> She means you made her laugh hard enough to ruin her iPad.  Spill, drop, bang, etc...


Spit something on it ...


----------



## cdtracing

Decophile said:


> She means you made her laugh hard enough to ruin her iPad.  Spill, drop, bang, etc...





caitlin1214 said:


> Spit something on it ...



Ok, got it!!!  Not too sharp on my feet; lack of sleep.  The light bulb is on!!!
And I spit stuff out on my laptop all the time reading this thread!!!


----------



## deltalady

She deserves to catch Chyna's hands for this. OUT OF LINE!


----------



## bisousx

deltalady said:


> She deserves to catch Chyna's hands for this. OUT OF LINE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3493582



Whoa. Is that real?


----------



## V0N1B2

All I notice is the lack of furniture


----------



## cdtracing

V0N1B2 said:


> All I notice is the lack of furniture


And Tyga's chicken legs!!!


----------



## Gaby87

bisousx said:


> Whoa. Is that real?



Nah, I don't think so. I follow her on snap and I saw the snaps but don't remember reading that. Someone probably took a screen shot and typed that over it.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Nevermind.


----------



## Sasha2012

She recently told fans she likes the 'chunkiness' frame.

And Kylie Jenner, 19, certainly seemed proud to show off her sensational curves on Friday as she stepped out to attend meetings in LA.

The reality star flaunted her toned tum and assets in a scanty grey crop top with delicate chains decorating her cleavage.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-grey-ords-calling-chunky.html#ixzz4NAKdEIYA


----------



## Esizzle

How lucky for her that the 18 lbs went straight just to the boobs and @ss.


----------



## sdkitty

she looks like a hooker....how sad that she's looking like this in her teens


----------



## Jayne1

Esizzle said:


> How lucky for her that the 18 lbs went straight just to the boobs and @ss.


Selective weight gain.  The Ks are very lucky in that regard.


----------



## glamourous1098

Sasha2012 said:


> She recently told fans she likes the 'chunkiness' frame.
> 
> And Kylie Jenner, 19, certainly seemed proud to show off her sensational curves on Friday as she stepped out to attend meetings in LA.
> 
> The reality star flaunted her toned tum and assets in a scanty grey crop top with delicate chains decorating her cleavage.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-grey-ords-calling-chunky.html#ixzz4NAKdEIYA


What the h#ll kind of "meetings" is she going to dressed like this!?


----------



## Aminamina

glamourous1098 said:


> What the h#ll kind of "meetings" is she going to dressed like this!?


meeting with around the corner


----------



## WishList986

Athleisure minus the leisure?


----------



## TC1

WishList986 said:


> Athleisure minus the leisure?


And the Ath?


----------



## cdtracing

sdkitty said:


> she looks like a hooker....how sad that she's looking like this in her teens


She's taking advantage of Kim laying low & taking over the slut walk.


----------



## cdtracing

glamourous1098 said:


> What the h#ll kind of "meetings" is she going to dressed like this!?


Looks like she attending the Hooker's Convention!


----------



## sdkitty

cdtracing said:


> Looks like she attending the Hooker's Convention!


----------



## mkr

Out with the old in with the new...


----------



## Deco

In her line of work, I suppose showing up for le rendezvous with le paps is called le meeting.


----------



## morgan20

mkr said:


> Out with the old in with the new...



Side note....when Kimmie was beautiful


----------



## caitlin1214

morgan20 said:


> Side note....when Kimmie was beautiful


I know. If she had just stopped there ...


----------



## MY2CENT

Inappropriate.....with a capital I.......


----------



## White Orchid

Agreed.  She was quite the stunner.  *Back then*.


morgan20 said:


> Side note....when Kimmie was beautiful


----------



## NovemberRain

On what Planet is she "chunky"?


----------



## sdkitty

NovemberRain said:


> On what Planet is she "chunky"?


I think compared to Kendall - she's going in the direction of looking a bit like Kim the butt.  She should be grateful she got Bruce's genes on body type IMO but everything seems to be about looking sexual for her.


----------



## caitlin1214

Kylie's grey outfit looks like sweats cut and modified with chains.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Kylie's photoshopped body (I say that because we all know what her un-photoshopped pap shots look like [emoji23] lol) is banging tho! lol it's not the body type I personally find attractive, but at the same time, I think I'm getting over the super skinny look as I'm getting older lol. But it's true that she doesn't look like a 19 year old - she doesn't have that fresh/youthful look and looks like an older woman with too much PS. ☹️️ I have no qualms about getting Botox and lip injections... hell, I've gotten Botox because I wanted to train myself not to furrow my brows and I  like the lifted eyebrows look that Botox has on me. At one point, I even got lip injections on my upper lip so that they match my fuller lower lip, and I have no shame in that because I don't do that, and I don't don't wear makeup, to completely change my face (lol, that takes too much time! I would rather have more sleep in the morning before I have to go to work so I'm a foundation and mascara type girl... And more recently, I like to wear false eye lashes when I have the patience for them lol) It's gotta be depressing at night when you take your makeup, or wake up the next morning with your bf (or whoever), and your real face that you were hiding/trying to change shows through. 

It is sad that she felt the need to totally change her face to fit in with that family or look more attractive to her mooch/deadbeat boyfriend tho [emoji20].  18 - 19 is too young for cosmetic procedures because your face/body is still developing.


----------



## bag-princess

people really love complaining about anything!  what kendall did is her job - i don't get all the butt hurt.  it's no different than when an actor has a role - "i am not a blanky-blank but i play one on tv" thing!      yea i don't get it either kendall! 

------------------------------
After Kendall Jenner did a ballet-themed shoot for last month's _Vogue España_, she found herself the subject of intense ballet-world outrage.
Dancers took offense at her dancing in pointe shoes and questioned why a real ballerina couldn't have been used in the shoot. 

_- Kinda pissed about @KendallJenner's ballet vogue shoot. Pointe is a lot more than just posing for a camera

-Kendall Jenner's "ballet" photo shoot explains why most of the world thinks I twirl around in a tutu everyday for 4 hours

-Ballet dancers don't train 40+ hours a week to be represented by Kendall Jenner and her fish feet... Also she is going to hurt herself_


On Thursday, Kendall addressed the controversy for the first time in a post shared on her official website, and said she found the criticism amusing in light of major life events surrounding other people in the spotlight.

"I didn't even know I was going to be a ballerina until I went into hair and makeup. I never said I knew ballet and I didn't practice beforehand. I just show up to do my job," she explained.

Kendall said she didn't expect such a negative reaction considering the "many important things going on in the world," but emphasized that she never intended to undermine anyone's hard work or passion.

"I have so much respect for women who do their jobs really well and would never purposely try to offend anyone," she wrote.



"Dance Moms" star Abby Lee Miller was one of the more high-profile critics who took issue with the Vogue Spain shoot. According to a screenshot posted by The Shade Room in September, Abby chimed in on an Instagram photo from the spread which shows Kendall standing en pointe against a ballet barre.

"I cannot be a fan of this shoot," she wrote at the time, also suggesting that Kendall's "momager" Kris Jenner should have put the 20-year-old in dance classes.

"There are so many amazing dancers in the world… Kendall Jenner is not one of them," she added.

The comment section on Kendall's photo has since been disabled.




https://www.yahoo.com/news/kendall-jenner-responds-backlash-over-160522437.html


----------



## mkr

Well if models can't dress up like ballerinas, then ballerinas can't get their picture taken for magazines.  There.  Done   Problem solved.


----------



## WishList986

People will find anything to be bitter about. I feel as though the ballerinas are trying so hard to prove themselves in a world that undervalues them, kind of like cheerleaders, but now they just seem like stuck up brats. Kendall's shoot was nice. You don't see all of the equine lovers getting mad over any magazine horse shoots.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Kylie was snap chatting herself making lasagna...except it's just pics of her and has nothing to do with lasagna lmao


----------



## Yoshi1296

Oh...well here's the lasagna lol


----------



## GoGlam

I find her gross.


----------



## twin-fun

GoGlam said:


> I find her gross.



Ditto.


----------



## V0N1B2

GoGlam said:


> I find her gross.


Understatement


----------



## bag-princess

WishList986 said:


> *People will find anything to be bitter about*. I feel as though the ballerinas are trying so hard to prove themselves in a world that undervalues them, kind of like cheerleaders, but now they just seem like stuck up brats. Kendall's shoot was nice. You don't see all of the equine lovers getting mad over any magazine horse shoots.



exactly!  if you are looking for something to have a hissy fit about then you will easily find a target. 
that was a lot of fuss about nothing.




GoGlam said:


> I find her gross.



i would not want to be in any kitchen with here where she has been pulling her pants down!!


----------



## WishList986

Yoshi1296 said:


> Kylie was snap chatting herself making lasagna...except it's just pics of her and has nothing to do with lasagna lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506630
> View attachment 3506631


I somewhat expect a Kylie Kookbook in the future to rival Kim's Selfie book, except that there would only be pictures like this and none of her lasagna or ramen


----------



## Jayne1

Is that oven even on?

I can't get over how her figure, once very much Jenner like, now has a butt and boobs, which is very much Kim like.  What substances are in their bodies?  Can  you imagine?


----------



## Lounorada

Yoshi1296 said:


> Kylie was snap chatting herself making lasagna...except it's just pics of her and has nothing to do with lasagna lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506630
> View attachment 3506631












She is one sad young woman, the desperation for attention in those pictures is unbelievavble.
I mean, standing in the kitchen pretend cooking while pulling your pants down to pose?? WTF?!
This weird, constant need to look 'sexy' all the time, in everything she does is just... pathetic. This family are all guilty of that.


----------



## mkr

Maybe she is copying Kim, she has so far with the PS and risque photos.  But Kylie comes across as shy to me, so it's weird to see her do this.  Her voice is so low key and she doesn't say much.  And I want to see what's underneath that tin foil.  I didn't see one single Italian ingredient on the counter.

And her oven racks are still shiny?!?!?!


----------



## V0N1B2

Lounorada said:


> She is one sad young woman, the desperation for attention in those pictures is unbelievavble.
> I mean, standing in the kitchen pretend cooking while pulling your pants down to pose?? WTF?!
> This weird, constant need to look 'sexy' all the time, in everything she does is just... pathetic. This family are all guilty of that.


I couldn't "like" this post enough times. For realz.


----------



## Aminamina

Just when I thought kitchen porn should be better scripted...there goes Kylie. As Stanislavski would say "I don't _believe_." SMDH


----------



## Deco

I don't think she's shy. I think she doesn't have a voice and speaks like crap, if at all. she has no confidence in verbalizing, which I think differs from shy.


----------



## Jayne1

Decophile said:


> I don't think she's shy. I think she doesn't have a voice and speaks like crap, if at all. she has no confidence in verbalizing, which I think differs from shy.


Exactly what I think.

She's smart enough to know what a poor speaker she is. Her verbal communication is terrible, plus she's not educated, so she seems to know she can easily flounder.

However, she loves to take photos (of herself) and seems to have a knack for it. That's what she does best -- manipulate her digital image to make it look the best it can.

She's not shy, as Decophile said.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Jayne1 said:


> Is that oven even on?
> 
> I can't get over how her figure, once very much Jenner like, now has a butt and boobs, which is very much Kim like.  What substances are in their bodies?  Can  you imagine?



Right but they insist its all weight gain and exercise.  The truth they desperately want ethnic features to appeal to the men they are dating. Freaking losers


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't get the Kendull hate for a photo shoot, she was told to dress-up as a ballerina and she did it that's what models do. The haters are really stretching to find something to piss and moan about. I'm not even a Kendull fan and I find it ludicrous that there's so much hate over a photo shoot. I get that she's a bad model but unless your going to critique all her past work for sucking picking this to get worked up on this is weak. I can guarantee if I was at that shoot and did those pics no one would say boo about the pics even if they sucked.

Kylie and her kitchen porn I can't decide if it's hilarious or gross. First of all would you honestly eat anything a Kardashian made? Only if I saw the caterers/chef bring it in. We also didn't see any actual cooking or even food. The kitchen is pristine oven included(which is easy to do when you don't cook) and her pan is covered with tin foil, my guess is it's a empty pan. But then on the other hand I find it completely hilarious that randomly pulling down your pants in her  kitchen is OK in her book. Like every time I cook I need to show off my crotch off. It's like she's trying so hard to be sexy and for some reason it has the opposite effect in my book it's really becoming quite comical. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## nicole0612

Aminamina said:


> Just when I thought kitchen porn should be better scripted...there goes Kylie. As Stanislavski would say "I don't _believe_." SMDH



Haha yes. This puts a totally new meaning to the term "food porn"!


----------



## Midge S

I just can't get over hoe unsexy that underwear is...


----------



## ManilaMama

I'm wondering who was holding the camera! 

PA? Friend? Boyfriend? Tripod?

If I caught my younger sister doing these kind of snaps I would get in my car, zoom on over to mom's house and slap the bejeebees out of her. Smh.


----------



## Sasha2012

She makes a living flaunting her toned figure on the catwalk.

And Kendall Jenner was sure to display her toned figure in a daring dominatrix inspired dress as she arrived at Kate Hudson's annual Halloween party on Friday night.

The 20-year-old model exhibited her honed hourglass curves in the racy thigh-grazer that featured a plunging neckline and teased at her assets.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-s-annual-Halloween-party.html#ixzz4Oam0Rz4X


----------



## mkr

It's not really a costume if you can't figure out what she's supposed to be.

This just looks like an outfit.  At least for the K's.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner threw it right back to 2002 for Halloween.

On Saturday night the 19-year-old reality star got nostalgic, dressing up as Christina Aguilera from her Dirrty music video.

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star looked a dead ringer for the singer, donning a raunchy outfit as she arrived at the Bootsy Bellows Halloween party in LA.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Christina-Aguilera-chaps.html#ixzz4OanUiUUQ


----------



## cdtracing

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie Jenner threw it right back to 2002 for Halloween.
> 
> On Saturday night the 19-year-old reality star got nostalgic, dressing up as Christina Aguilera from her Dirrty music video.
> 
> The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star looked a dead ringer for the singer, donning a raunchy outfit as she arrived at the Bootsy Bellows Halloween party in LA.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Christina-Aguilera-chaps.html#ixzz4OanUiUUQ



This is actually a good costume.  She looks like Christina here.


----------



## mkr

cdtracing said:


> This is actually a good costume.  She looks like Christina here.


It is but I wonder how many 13 year olds wanna be just like her.  Man oh man times have changed.  I'm so glad my two daughters are grown.  We managed to only have to deal with Paris Hilton, who wore a decent amount of clothes.


----------



## V0N1B2

cdtracing said:


> This is actually a good costume.  She looks like Christina here.


Yeah she does. I mean technically it's not much of a stretch for her as it would be dressing up like say Stevie Nicks or someone.
What is Tyga dressed as? An American tourist?


----------



## mkr

V0N1B2 said:


> Yeah she does. I mean technically it's not much of a stretch for her as it would be dressing up like say Stevie Nicks or someone.
> What is Tyga dressed as? An American tourist?


----------



## Sasha2012

V0N1B2 said:


> Yeah she does. I mean technically it's not much of a stretch for her as it would be dressing up like say Stevie Nicks or someone.
> What is Tyga dressed as? An American tourist?


Tyga looks like he's either the rapper Cam'ron





or Juelz Santana


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> It's not really a costume if you can't figure out what she's supposed to be.
> 
> This just looks like an outfit.  At least for the K's.


----------



## pukasonqo

V0N1B2 said:


> Yeah she does. I mean technically it's not much of a stretch for her as it would be dressing up like say Stevie Nicks or someone.
> What is Tyga dressed as? An American tourist?



i thought he was meant to be the american flag


----------



## Sasha2012

via Daily Mail


----------



## dangerouscurves

I can imagine the word lasagna enters urban dictionary described as 'taking a selfie in the kitchen with only undies on'.


----------



## cdtracing

dangerouscurves said:


> I can imagine the word lasagna enters urban dictionary described as 'taking a selfie in the kitchen with only undies on'.


----------



## mkr

They have a lot of time on their hands to be getting all made up in multiple costumes.  The makeup takes quite a while.

I guess they have plenty of time on their hands and it's not like it was hard.  They probably paid people to make them look this way.


----------



## V0N1B2

Sasha2012 said:


> via Daily Mail


But isn't this just what all her contouring looks like before she blends it for all her Instagram selfies?
Tyga's makeup look really good though.


----------



## zen1965

@mkr You took the words straight out of my mouth.


----------



## Lounorada

The Xtina 'Dirrty' costume looks half-a$$ed and she doesn't have even the tiniest bit of confidence to pull it off.

As for the other costumes, JLo and her ex did it better last year...
Tumblr


----------



## ManilaMama

Dang that couple photo of Jlo and ex is cool. I'd be lucky to get my DH wearing a black cape.


----------



## mkr

ManilaMama said:


> Dang that couple photo of Jlo and ex is cool. I'd be lucky to get my DH wearing a black cape.



One year my husband and I went to a Halloween party dressed as ZZ Top.  Beards glasses hats guitars trenchcoats.  We looked good.


----------



## dangerouscurves

ManilaMama said:


> Dang that couple photo of Jlo and ex is cool. I'd be lucky to get my DH wearing a black cape.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]  my bf hates any kind of costume parties. The carnival in our area, North Rhein-Wesfalia, is celebrated with costume parties on the streets and we always try to escape it by going to The Netherlands.


----------



## Oryx816

My husband also doesn't possess a whimsical streak.  I have dressed up when taking my daughter trick or treating but he just goes along for the stroll. [emoji2]


----------



## cdtracing

We don't go to Halloween parties anymore but when we did, we would dress up.  One year we went as a SWAT team.  We made our entrance by raiding the house.  Everybody had to have pictures of themselves being frisked or arrested!!  Since we've seen Kylie, Kendull, & Kourtney's costumes...all that's left is to see Khloe & Kim's.  Hmmmmm.......


----------



## berrydiva

cdtracing said:


> We don't go to Halloween parties anymore but when we did, we would dress up.  One year we went as a SWAT team.  We made our entrance by raiding the house.  Everybody had to have pictures of themselves being frisked or arrested!!  Since we've seen Kylie, Kendull, & Kourtney's costumes...all that's left is to see Khloe & Kim's.  Hmmmmm.......


That sounds like a great theme.


----------



## afsweet

i'm thinking she wasn't making lasagna and just put foil on an empty pan. just another opportunity for her to be skanky for snapchat. seeing tyga in all that USA gear made me think maybe he was dressing as america's favorite olympian, bruce jenner.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love her Dirrty costume. That was my jam when I was little lol


----------



## CeeJay

Wait .. wasn't this what she's wanted to do forever??? 


*'I wake up in the middle of the night and I can't move': Stressed Kendall Jenner suffers health scare in lead up to European fashion weeks *

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...review-Keeping-Kardashians.html#ixzz4Ohxwh5gD


----------



## dangerouscurves

Everybody has sleep paralysis once in a while! It's when you're brain is already awake but your body hasn't. She makes it sound like it's some type of illness that you have to worry about. I'm sure she's had this before she started modeling. Just say you didn't get booked for shows!


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

dangerouscurves said:


> Everybody has sleep paralysis once in a while! It's when you're brain is already awake but your body hasn't. She makes it sound like it's some type of illness that you have to worry about. I'm sure she's had this before she started modeling. Just say you didn't get booked for shows!



I get sleep paralysis from time to time, but it's mainly when I'm just overly stressed. It's very scary!!! [emoji33] of course, it doesn't help that I watch too many scary movies, and when I googled what sleep paralysis is, I read some scary s**t! [emoji23] luckily, I haven't had it in awhile. Lol


----------



## berrydiva

Sleep paralysis is the worst. I always feel like a demon is holding me down.


----------



## AECornell

She should be happy it's taken her 20 years to have it in the first place. I can't recall the number of times it's happened to me. Luckily not in a long time. Happens to me when I'm overly tired and I fall asleep on my back.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Hmm I didn't realize sleep paralysis was that common. It's never happened to me.
I feel bad for saying this but I have to say I'm amused. Her job is too stressful and she works too much and she was hospitalized for exhaustion? Your job has no stakes. Many a model have fallen on the runway and lived to tell the tale.


----------



## LoLaChoo

It happens to me all of the time...and I have no idea what causes it. It's scary....


----------



## shaurin

I think I have sleep laziness.  Like when you need to pee in the middle of the night but you are too lazy that you wait until the last minute possible to run to the bathroom.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

AECornell said:


> She should be happy it's taken her 20 years to have it in the first place. I can't recall the number of times it's happened to me. Luckily not in a long time. Happens to me when I'm overly tired and I fall asleep on my back.


It happened to me once when I was on my back, it felt like I was being dragged down the bed by my legs, scary stuff.


----------



## lazeny

I frequently have sleep paralysis and lucid dreams. Completely anecdotal but since I started taking high doses of melatonin to help me sleep, the frequency of lucid dreaming and sleep paralysis increased. 

It is absolutely terrifying. There was one time when I had repeated lucid dreams in one night, wherein I was having sleep paralysis and I knew and I was dreaming and forcing myself to wake and get up but I couldn't move. Then I finally "woke up" and went about my day only to realize I'm still in a dream and then I force myself to wakeup again but I couldn't move. Lather rinse and repeat.


----------



## WishList986

shaurin said:


> I think I have sleep laziness.  Like when you need to pee in the middle of the night but you are too lazy that you wait until the last minute possible to run to the bathroom.


Let me know when you find a cure for this :'(


----------



## pixiejenna

Kylie looked good as Xtina Kendull just looks like a hooker not even a good one. I know what pants Kylie will be wearing the next time she "cooks lasagna" lmao!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kylie looks pretty spot on as X-Tina, she did good. TMZ said Tyga dressed up as an actual rapper for Halloween and I LOL'd. Shade. 

I don't know how common sleep paralysis is but I never experienced it for myself until earlier this year, scared the sh!t of out me.


----------



## pursegrl12

I used to have sleep paralysis all the time when I was younger, like 19ish, But it was because unfortunately I was doing a lot of drugs at the time, mainly ecstasy...its a common side effect from those types of drugs. It is so scary when it happens!! Panic sets in when you can't move like something evil is holding you down!


----------



## berrydiva

AECornell said:


> She should be happy it's taken her 20 years to have it in the first place. I can't recall the number of times it's happened to me. Luckily not in a long time. Happens to me when I'm overly tired and I fall asleep on my back.


This is how it always happens to me too. I'm so exhausted then fall asleep on my back...that feeling like something is forcing you down or pulling you down but you're awake and asleep at the same time is so scary.


----------



## AECornell

Gah I get the "wake up in a dream" dreams too and they suck. And usually in them I say "I'm sleeping" and then I "wake up" in another dream and sometimes things happen again. Seriously it's like that movie, the dream one. OMG pregnant brain is killing me right now I can't remember what is called.



lazeny said:


> I frequently have sleep paralysis and lucid dreams. Completely anecdotal but since I started taking high doses of melatonin to help me sleep, the frequency of lucid dreaming and sleep paralysis increased.
> 
> It is absolutely terrifying. There was one time when I had repeated lucid dreams in one night, wherein I was having sleep paralysis and I knew and I was dreaming and forcing myself to wake and get up but I couldn't move. Then I finally "woke up" and went about my day only to realize I'm still in a dream and then I force myself to wakeup again but I couldn't move. Lather rinse and repeat.


----------



## dangerouscurves

lazeny said:


> I frequently have sleep paralysis and lucid dreams. Completely anecdotal but since I started taking high doses of melatonin to help me sleep, the frequency of lucid dreaming and sleep paralysis increased.
> 
> It is absolutely terrifying. There was one time when I had repeated lucid dreams in one night, wherein I was having sleep paralysis and I knew and I was dreaming and forcing myself to wake and get up but I couldn't move. Then I finally "woke up" and went about my day only to realize I'm still in a dream and then I force myself to wakeup again but I couldn't move. Lather rinse and repeat.



Try having 3 dates (the fruit) between 17-20 o'clock. It helps a lot with sleeping problems.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I had sleep paralysis lot too but somehow I haven't had it in the last two years (knocks on wood).


----------



## Chloe_chick999

berrydiva said:


> This is how it always happens to me too. I'm so exhausted then fall asleep on my back...that feeling like something is forcing you down or pulling you down but you're awake and asleep at the same time is so scary.


This is the first time for me reading that someone else has experienced the being pulled down feeling, I mainly hear about pressure on the chest


----------



## zen1965

Being an old cynic, I think Kendall needs a storyline because her bookings have been slim so far.


----------



## berrydiva

Chloe_chick999 said:


> This is the first time for me reading that someone else has experienced the being pulled down feeling, I mainly hear about pressure on the chest


Most times, I experience being held or pushed back down but on occasion it will feel like something is pulling me. Kind of like those Nightmare on Elm Street movies when Freddy pulls them into the bed. I didn't realize that feeling wasn't common.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

berrydiva said:


> Most times, I experience being held or pushed back down but on occasion it will feel like something is pulling me. Kind of like those Nightmare on Elm Street movies when Freddy pulls them into the bed. I didn't realize that feeling wasn't common.


That movie is the best description,  I could have sworn to the Good Lord I was being pulled down the bed!

And to stay on topic, I know sleep paralysis doesn't affect everyone, but I can't believe Kendall doesn't even seem to know what it is.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I hate when I have to pee when I'm sleeping. I get so mad at my bladder I curse at it while I'm walking to the bathroom lol


----------



## cdtracing

Brklynjuice87 said:


> I hate when I have to pee when I'm sleeping. I get so mad at my bladder I curse at it while I'm walking to the bathroom lol


Just wait til you get older...bathroom trips in the middle of the night become multiples.  I usually have to get up 2-3 times per night.  I hate having what little sleep I get to be interrupted by having to go pee.


----------



## chowlover2

cdtracing said:


> Just wait til you get older...bathroom trips in the middle of the night become multiples.  I usually have to get up 2-3 times per night.  I hate having what little sleep I get to be interrupted by having to go pee.


Sadly I agree! Oh to be young again!


----------



## Glitterandstuds




----------



## Brklynjuice87

I knew there was something different about her Halloween pics. I notice her stomach looked different


----------



## Esizzle

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3509630


Photoshop or liposuction...


----------



## berrydiva

Esizzle said:


> Photoshop or liposuction...


It's just the way they stand and IG pic editors....no lipo. There are tons of tutorials on youtube to show folks how to do this camera "trick".


----------



## morgan20

berrydiva said:


> Most times, I experience being held or pushed back down but on occasion it will feel like something is pulling me. Kind of like those Nightmare on Elm Street movies when Freddy pulls them into the bed. I didn't realize that feeling wasn't common.



I have the exact same experience as you Berry it's terrifying....One time I thought it was my partners dead brother trying to kill me...weird because I don't even believe in ghosts! I have sleep paralysis at least once a month.


----------



## myown

Yoshi1296 said:


> Kylie was snap chatting herself making lasagna...except it's just pics of her and has nothing to do with lasagna lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506630
> View attachment 3506631


wtf is wrong with her


----------



## myown

dangerouscurves said:


> I can imagine the word lasagna enters urban dictionary described as 'taking a selfie in the kitchen with only undies on'.


----------



## limom

Lasagna must be some kind of a Code name...
Are those undies part of Kanye's adidas collection?


----------



## pixiejenna

I finally understand Kendull's costume! Since her bookings are scarce and our "supermodel" didn't have any work for fashion week. She's reminding her former clients of the services she provides unfortunately she wasn't any good at them which is why she still isn't working. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## V0N1B2

myown said:


> wtf is wrong with her


How insensitive of you.
Obviously you don't realize she was diagnosed with a devastating disease a few years ago - TTS.  Luckily it's not fatal but she may carry the gene and exhibit symptoms for the rest of her life.
Thirsty Thot Syndrome.
She's managing it the best she can considering it runs in families. She was doomed from the start.  I think Instagram and snapchat are broadcasting a telethon for her in the next few months. Bless her little cotton socks.
I wish everybody would be just a little bit more considerate in the future. You have no idea what a diagnosis like this can do to young girls.


----------



## cdtracing

V0N1B2 said:


> How insensitive of you.
> Obviously you don't realize she was diagnosed with a devastating disease a few years ago - TTS.  Luckily it's not fatal but she may carry the gene and exhibit symptoms for the rest of her life.
> Thirsty Thot Syndrome.
> She's managing it the best she can considering it runs in families. She was doomed from the start.  I think Instagram and snapchat are broadcasting a telethon for her in the next few months. Bless her little cotton socks.
> I wish everybody would be just a little bit more considerate in the future. You have no idea what a diagnosis like this can do to young girls.


Dead!! Now I have to wipe up the coffee I just spit out!!!


----------



## berrydiva

V0N1B2 said:


> How insensitive of you.
> Obviously you don't realize she was diagnosed with a devastating disease a few years ago - TTS.  Luckily it's not fatal but she may carry the gene and exhibit symptoms for the rest of her life.
> Thirsty Thot Syndrome.
> She's managing it the best she can considering it runs in families. She was doomed from the start.  I think Instagram and snapchat are broadcasting a telethon for her in the next few months. Bless her little cotton socks.
> I wish everybody would be just a little bit more considerate in the future. You have no idea what a diagnosis like this can do to young girls.


TTS made me  out loud.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

is no one going to mention kylies outfit for kendalls 21 birthday party?
GAG!!
 this not sexy i repeat NOT SEXY
i dont know how the word sexy got associated with showing every inch of your body
http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/kylie-jenner-shows-eye-popping-9185560
i cannot fathom how she thought it was okay to go out like that
but wait, she had kim for the inspiration so i shouldn't be as much shocked


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mesh is tricky. Sometimes it looks sexy and other times it looks straight up porn star-ish, like it does on Kylie. The hair, the lips, the mesh....it's a lot.

Kendall's dress was cute. Very sparkly, and not too OTT because she doesn't have much boobs of butt.


----------



## berrydiva

I was expecting to see Kylie 95% naked...sheesh. It's just a mesh shirt with a bra underneath. She looks a mess but she's worn worse.


----------



## DiorT

I read somewhere that Kendall's dress for her bday cost 9K!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> I was expecting to see Kylie 95% naked...sheesh. It's just a mesh shirt with a bra underneath. She looks a mess but she's worn worse.



Yeah, when I clicked I said "Oh" I was expecting to see tits and a$$ galore but she just looks tacky. We've def seen worse.


----------



## kkfiregirl

shaurin said:


> I think I have sleep laziness.  Like when you need to pee in the middle of the night but you are too lazy that you wait until the last minute possible to run to the bathroom.



HAHAHA!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Viva La Fashion said:


> is no one going to mention kylies outfit for kendalls 21 birthday party?
> GAG!!
> this not sexy i repeat NOT SEXY
> i dont know how the word sexy got associated with showing every inch of your body
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/kylie-jenner-shows-eye-popping-9185560
> i cannot fathom how she thought it was okay to go out like that
> but wait, she had kim for the inspiration so i shouldn't be as much shocked



I had not see the pics.  It's what I would expect....after all the K's shop at Whores R US....your one stop store for all your slutty needs.

Kendall's 9K (throw back to Paris Hilton) dress is just her way of being thirsty for attention & probably some modeling jobs since she didn't walk in PFW.  She doesn't seem to be doing much right now.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That dress looks better on Kendall than it did Paris, tbh.  It's her 21st she's supposed to be extra, lol. I wonder if she's having more than one party...


----------



## cdtracing

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> That dress looks better on Kendall than it did Paris, tbh.  It's her 21st she's supposed to be extra, lol. I wonder if she's having more than one party...



I agree that Kendall wore it better than Paris.  Wouldn't surprise me if she has another celebration....maybe in Vegas now that she's 21.


----------



## Jikena

Lol thanks for push-up bras. Look at  her "outfit" and then scroll down the article too see her Halloween costume.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Kendall is 21?! Time flies.


----------



## berrydiva

Jikena said:


> Lol thanks for push-up bras. Look at  her "outfit" and then scroll down the article too see her Halloween costume.


Her Halloween costume was pretty spot on...thought she did a great job with the look. It's Halloween so I'm not sure why her costume would be seen as a problem. What wrong with it? Serious question.


----------



## berrydiva

For my 21st, I remember being extremely extra and going all out. Same for my 30th come to think of it.


----------



## Vintage Leather

V0N1B2 said:


> How insensitive of you.
> Obviously you don't realize she was diagnosed with a devastating disease a few years ago - TTS.  Luckily it's not fatal but she may carry the gene and exhibit symptoms for the rest of her life.
> Thirsty Thot Syndrome.
> She's managing it the best she can considering it runs in families. She was doomed from the start.  I think Instagram and snapchat are broadcasting a telethon for her in the next few months. Bless her little cotton socks.
> I wish everybody would be just a little bit more considerate in the future. You have no idea what a diagnosis like this can do to young girls.



I know it's a little off topic, but can someone help me with a lingual question?  

But what is a thot?

Reading it in these threads, I thought it meant, "acting like a Kardashian."  But then, in the Kimye thread, I saw an argument that Kimmie was a "weekend thot until she got involved with ye, and then it's been full on thot"  But really, the only change in Kimmie has been that she completely lost her sense of taste.  In Khloe's thread, when people were discussing her new victim's baby mamma, someone spilled the tea and described the baby mama as "just another Insta-famous island-hopping thot" (apparently the man has a type) due to her tendency to pursue D-list athletes.  While I don't know anything about the woman in question, it confused me little more.  (as an aside, I love that phrase.)   And in this thread, thot behavior is making lasagna by removing one's clothing on instagram.

So is a thot a woman whose sense of self worth is tied up in the number of people who desire of her?  A carelessly promiscuous woman with expensive taste?  An adventuress (a prostitute who disdains the crass nature of commerce, and expects to be paid for her services in favors and gifts)?  Or is there something else I'm missing?  
I am only looking at the female insta-famous thot (I told you I loved that phrase); does she have a low-income equivalent?   Or are they all thots? Is her low-income sister adding new complexities to the term?  There are manwhores and mansluts - are there manthots?  Is a manthot like a purse carrier?

I'm the person who still calls "rich yet thirsty" an arriviste - I like to be accurate when I am insulting people.
Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Her Halloween costume was pretty spot on...thought she did a great job with the look. It's Halloween so I'm not sure why her costume would be seen as a problem. What wrong with it? Serious question.


I think Jikena is talking about the size of Kylies boobs (with the help of a push-up bra), when comparing her thot party outfit last night to her 'Dirrty' Halloween costume a few days ago.


----------



## Hello32

V0N1B2 said:


> How insensitive of you.
> Obviously you don't realize she was diagnosed with a devastating disease a few years ago - TTS.  Luckily it's not fatal but she may carry the gene and exhibit symptoms for the rest of her life.
> Thirsty Thot Syndrome.
> She's managing it the best she can considering it runs in families. She was doomed from the start.  I think Instagram and snapchat are broadcasting a telethon for her in the next few months. Bless her little cotton socks.
> I wish everybody would be just a little bit more considerate in the future. You have no idea what a diagnosis like this can do to young girls.



I just died over this!!!


----------



## berrydiva

Vintage Leather said:


> I know it's a little off topic, but can someone help me with a lingual question?
> 
> But what is a thot?
> 
> Reading it in these threads, I thought it meant, "acting like a Kardashian."  But then, in the Kimye thread, I saw an argument that Kimmie was a "weekend thot until she got involved with ye, and then it's been full on thot"  But really, the only change in Kimmie has been that she completely lost her sense of taste.  In Khloe's thread, when people were discussing her new victim's baby mamma, someone spilled the tea and described the baby mama as "just another Insta-famous island-hopping thot" (apparently the man has a type) due to her tendency to pursue D-list athletes.  While I don't know anything about the woman in question, it confused me little more.  (as an aside, I love that phrase.)   And in this thread, thot behavior is making lasagna by removing one's clothing on instagram.
> 
> So is a thot a woman whose sense of self worth is tied up in the number of people who desire of her?  A carelessly promiscuous woman with expensive taste?  An adventuress (a prostitute who disdains the crass nature of commerce, and expects to be paid for her services in favors and gifts)?  Or is there something else I'm missing?
> I am only looking at the female insta-famous thot (I told you I loved that phrase); does she have a low-income equivalent?   Or are they all thots? Is her low-income sister adding new complexities to the term?  There are manwhores and mansluts - are there manthots?  Is a manthot like a purse carrier?
> 
> I'm the person who still calls "rich yet thirsty" an arriviste - I like to be accurate when I am insulting people.
> Thank you for your patience.


Thats too much analysis...lol. The acronym THOT was introduced to us by rapper Chief Keef and it meant That Ho Over There. It has since taken on a life of its own and just basically means hoochie...well not really that's just the closest definition. It's just a thot...having to define these terms is when you know they're played.


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> I think Jikena is talking about the size of Kylies boobs (with the help of a push-up bra), when comparing her thot party outfit last night to her 'Dirrty' Halloween costume a few days ago.


Thanks. I was confused.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall Jenner risked a serious wardrobe malfunction as she arrived to celebrate her 21st birthday at trendy Delilah's in Hollywood.

The reality star wore an extreme plunging silver glittering Swarovski crystal mini dress worth $9,000 which was carefully placed to protect her modesty and showed off her assets.

But this isn't the first time the look has been worn by a star. As Kendall pointed out herself on Thursday in an Instagram post, Paris Hilton had on a nearly identical number during her 21st birthday party in 2002.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...utfit-21st-party-Hollywood.html#ixzz4P0OmjR9T


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

What the hell does Hailey have on?


----------



## myown

V0N1B2 said:


> How insensitive of you.
> Obviously you don't realize she was diagnosed with a devastating disease a few years ago - TTS.  Luckily it's not fatal but she may carry the gene and exhibit symptoms for the rest of her life.
> Thirsty Thot Syndrome.
> She's managing it the best she can considering it runs in families. She was doomed from the start.  I think Instagram and snapchat are broadcasting a telethon for her in the next few months. Bless her little cotton socks.
> I wish everybody would be just a little bit more considerate in the future. You have no idea what a diagnosis like this can do to young girls.


----------



## bag-princess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *That dress looks better on Kendall than it did Paris, tbh*.  It's her 21st she's supposed to be extra, lol. I wonder if she's having more than one party...




every picture i saw either had a mention of Paris wearing a dress like that FIRST - or the mention and a pic off Paris wearing a dress like that first!  i am sure that was not the reaction that they all wanted when she put that number together!!


----------



## lucifers

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> What the hell does Hailey have on?



actually what the hell do all of them have on.


----------



## berrydiva

I like Kendall's outfit.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

bag-princess said:


> every picture i saw either had a mention of Paris wearing a dress like that FIRST - or the mention and a pic off Paris wearing a dress like that first!  i am sure that was not the reaction that they all wanted when she put that number together!!



Probably not but doing it better tops doing it first, IMO.

Khloe said that Kendall got so drunk at her party that she forgot she had even been given a car for her birthday. That hangover must have been vicious, lol.


----------



## berrydiva

Sounds like a good way to bring in your bday. That hangover recovery is sure as hell a lot easier at 21...I can't even have wine with dinner then an after dinner drink without a headache now.


----------



## cdtracing

I wonder if Kendall sat down in that crystal dress....it would have to be uncomfortable, not to mention breaking some of the crystals.


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> Sounds like a good way to bring in your bday. That hangover recovery is sure as hell a lot easier at 21...I can't even have wine with dinner then an after dinner drink without a headache now.


I went out for halloween last weekend and my hangover lasted 2 days.   At 21 I was drinking one night and going to the gym the next morning without any issues.


----------



## Deco

Take 2 aspirin or ibuprofen with a tall glass of water before bed. It'll take the edge off the next morning's hangover.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's certainly not shy when it comes to showing off her figure.

And Kylie Jenner has left nothing to the imagination in her latest photo shoot, which sees her naked and covered in dark blue body paint.

The image was shot by Sasha Samsonova, who the 19-year-old has previously described as her 'favorite photographer'.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nt-raunchy-new-photo-shoot.html#ixzz4PSjKaS8d


----------



## Deco

Never saw that coming.  Nope, never


----------



## Sasha2012

Move over Hannah Montana, there is a new teen living a double musical life.

As Kylie Jenner posted loved up snaps with Tyga on Tuesday, it appears a mini-internet mystery has finally be solved.

For months fans have speculated that the 19-year-old is the voice of band Terror Jr and one online sleuth appears to have solved the mystery.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-secretive-band-Terror-Jr.html#ixzz4PSvL9zfk


----------



## lanasyogamama

Whatever. But I have to say, I love that shade of blue.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her sister Kim may be dedicating her self to a new life of not showing off her bling.

But Kylie Jenner made no such vows as she showed off her new ice in LA on Tuesday.

 The 19-year-old proudly flaunted thew the diamond necklace dedicated to her boyfriend Tyga as the couple headed for lunch at Escala.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-secretive-band-Terror-Jr.html#ixzz4PTNIV38O


----------



## berrydiva

Sasha2012 said:


> She's certainly not shy when it comes to showing off her figure.
> 
> And Kylie Jenner has left nothing to the imagination in her latest photo shoot, which sees her naked and covered in dark blue body paint.
> 
> The image was shot by Sasha Samsonova, who the 19-year-old has previously described as her 'favorite photographer'.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nt-raunchy-new-photo-shoot.html#ixzz4PSjKaS8d


I'd actually like to do this for my 40th...I definitely want to do some sort of tasteful nude shoot but can't figure out what exactly. Hell...if I'm still hitting the gym hard at 50, I'm doing it again and again. 

I like that lipstick shade.


----------



## afsweet

her sofa looks really comfy lol.


----------



## labelwhore04

What brand are her sneakers?


----------



## raffifi

labelwhore04 said:


> What brand are her sneakers?


I guess Puma, since she has a deal with them I think (wasn't there an argument beacause yeezy is with adidas and she signed a deal with puma?)


----------



## knasarae

labelwhore04 said:


> What brand are her sneakers?





raffifi said:


> I guess Puma, since she has a deal with them I think (wasn't there an argument beacause yeezy is with adidas and she signed a deal with puma?)



They look like Pumas to me too.


----------



## berrydiva

raffifi said:


> I guess Puma, since she has a deal with them I think (wasn't there an argument beacause yeezy is with adidas and she signed a deal with puma?)


Kanye tweeted don't go against the family or some other madness during one of his manic episodes. Don't think there was an argument....don't think Kylie or anyone else responded to his comment.


----------



## berrydiva

labelwhore04 said:


> What brand are her sneakers?


Puma Vikky's


----------



## Viva La Fashion

whos following kylie in snap?
god shes really playing the stepmother title to the fullest 
I would never have pictured her to be so affectionate with kids
its really strange
she seems like a girl who's life revolves around me,makeup,tyga, and maybe a little time for her family


----------



## troubadour

She is one of the hottest new models of the moment. 

And Kendall Jenner proved why she has caught attention in the fashion world on Friday, as she displayed her impeccable body in a backstage video from a La Perla shoot.

The 21-year-old showed off her sensationally slender figure and derriere in the clip, posted to the brand's Instagram page, as she strutted around in a racy black lingerie set.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...f-backstage-La-Perla-shoot.html#ixzz4Puiv7uXf


----------



## troubadour

She's appearing in the upcoming Victoria's Secret Fashion Show, and is the face of La Perla's SS17 collection.

And Kendall Jenner looked to be working on maintaining her enviable figure for such high-profile gigs, as she hit the gym in Los Angeles on Saturday.

The 21-year-old showed off her toned stomach as she headed back to her car in a sports bra following her workout.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...h-sports-bra-leaves-gym-LA.html#ixzz4PukHwxje


----------



## V0N1B2

troubadour said:


> She is one of the hottest new models of the moment.
> 
> And Kendall Jenner proved why she has caught attention in the fashion world on Friday, as she displayed her impeccable body in a backstage video from a La Perla shoot.
> 
> The 21-year-old showed off her sensationally slender figure and derriere in the clip, posted to the brand's Instagram page, as she strutted around in a racy black lingerie set.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...f-backstage-La-Perla-shoot.html#ixzz4Puiv7uXf
> View attachment 3520190
> View attachment 3520191
> View attachment 3520192
> View attachment 3520193
> View attachment 3520194
> View attachment 3520195


So she's a model. At a photoshoot. Where her photo is being taken. To be posted on the brand's Instagram page.
Yet she still feels the need to whip out her phone for selfies in a mirror. What's the word I'm looking for...
Pathetic? No, not that. Thirsty? Mmm maybe. Vain? Narcissistic? Hmmm...
Her sisters have taught her well.
They all love that mirror, don't they?


----------



## mkr

She's not the Victoria's Secret type.  She's too boring.


----------



## V0N1B2

mkr said:


> She's not the Victoria's Secret type.  She's too boring.


Yup. She gives me a major case of the snoozies. ::yawn::
She has no spark, no fire, no charisma, she's just boring. Flat. Basic. Plain. Vanilla. Blah.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She doesn't have the right energy for VS. No spark or fire and her walk is lame. I think she's better suited to model for the Pink line.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Her body is only nice from the front, the back side NOPE


----------



## Viva La Fashion

how in the world is she chosen to model la perla in a campaign is beyond me
 sometimes i consider her cute, i will give her that 
but NOT sexy at all
she does not know how to act sexy even if she's wearing a sexy clothes
a real example is when she wore paris hilton dress
ahh its basically was a body of 16 year old rocking a grown women dress


----------



## Viva La Fashion

V0N1B2 said:


> So she's a model. At a photoshoot. Where her photo is being taken. To be posted on the brand's Instagram page.
> Yet she still feels the need to whip out her phone for selfies in a mirror. What's the word I'm looking for...
> Pathetic? No, not that. Thirsty? Mmm maybe. Vain? Narcissistic? Hmmm...
> Her sisters have taught her well.
> They all love that mirror, don't they?


excuse me they didn't *only* teach her, kim went out all the way to making a book that contains her selfie pic
who would buy that really?
its like we dont have enough of her face through instag and snap
by the way its like kendall doing her "thing"
shes constantlyy pulling her phone and posing


----------



## Brklynjuice87

The whole family is lost and sad. Kris Jenner gives not  one damn she still getting paid


----------



## mkr

Well Kylie has really stepped up to the plate to fill in the selfie gap in Kim's absence.  She's a real team player.

I partially blame them for what is wrong with young women today.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

mkr said:


> Well Kylie has really stepped up to the plate to fill in the selfie gap in Kim's absence.  She's a real team player.
> 
> I partially blame them for what is wrong with young women today.


See, as a millennial I get a tad irked when I see people (mainly old, no offense) complaining about the young women/people of today like we're a new breed or something so I have to ask....What exactly is wrong with us that wasn't wrong with ya'll? Genuinely curious. Please don't say selfies either because...​


----------



## mkr

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> See, as a millennial I get a tad irked when I see people (mainly old, no offense) complaining about the young women/people of today like we're a new breed or something so I have to ask....What exactly is wrong with us that wasn't wrong with ya'll? Genuinely curious. Please don't say selfies either because...​


Not you yourself, and not every young woman.   I see girls without values and/or ambition.  I see it in my own daughters.  They want nice things but they don't want to work for it.  They have a rich friend or two who get things and want it from me.  I look at their twitter an am blown away by the things they say.  My daughters were not spoiled and I'm not rich but we are comfortable.  They were raised with church and love and discipline and consequences.  They both had jobs at 15 because they wanted things.  They also watched enough reality shows to see how other people live.  While I love them dearly and they are no where near being like the K's, I do see a sense of entitlement and a laziness and lack of empathy that worries me.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

mkr said:


> Not you yourself, and not every young woman.   I see girls without values and/or ambition.  I see it in my own daughters.  They want nice things but they don't want to work for it.  They have a rich friend or two who get things and want it from me.  I look at their twitter an am blown away by the things they say.  My daughters were not spoiled and I'm not rich but we are comfortable.  They were raised with church and love and discipline and consequences.  They both had jobs at 15 because they wanted things.  They also watched enough reality shows to see how other people live.  While I love them dearly and they are no where near being like the K's, I do see a sense of entitlement and a laziness and lack of empathy that worries me.



Yeah, but you can find people with those qualities in EVERY.SINGLE.GENERATION...past, present and future. For every seemingly lazy, entitled millennial, there are more working their a$$ses off to put themselves through school or doing something productive to get where they want to be. I will say that social media has given young people a platform to expose themselves like never before so it may _seem _more common, but it's really not. I just hate that damn near every time young people are mentioned, it's in a negative context. Like we didn't birth ourselves so if we're lazy, lacking ambition, etc what does it say about the generation that raised us? #noshade


----------



## berrydiva

I think millennials take way too much heat and it's almost like the generation before can't remember that similar things were once said about them. From what I've witnessed, millennials are actually the opposite of what they're branded as by some. They're quite entrepreneurial, understand how to use technology to be their voice far better than any other generation, they're more aware of the world and seek to make impact in the jobs they take/companies they work for/etc. They're very socially conscious. However, they're also young and do what young people do...just like those before them. I think as opposed to demeaning them constantly, the generation prior needs to pass on wisdom.

Eventually, you have to sit back and let the youth inherit...it sometimes feels like folks are almost bitter or jaded by how "easy" they perceive things to be for millennials but that's not so. The ones I've worked with are very hard working, borderline workaholics, dedicated individuals with goals who like things like twitter/IG/Snapchat, Kylie lip kits, isn't bothered by Kim K but doesn't want to be her, etc. They want to be recognized for their efforts and yes some of them like fancy things while there are others who don't care; just like any other generation prior. They were born into a world where the internet existed so they are more comfortable being connected constantly whereas I remember the internet being "created" and sometimes need old fashion pen and paper. Their challenges in environment are different mostly due to technology but hardly easier...graduating with debt and no jobs, no real industry left in America that allows for full participation like manufacturing did, the internet provides information overload, realizing that "the American Dream" is a sham concept..


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> I think millennials take way too much heat and it's almost like the generation before can't remember that similar things were once said about them. From what I've witnessed, millennials are actually the opposite of what they're branded as by some. They're quite entrepreneurial, understand how to use technology to be their voice far better than any other generation, they're more aware of the world and seek to make impact in the jobs they take/companies they work for/etc. They're very socially conscious. However, they're also young and do what young people do...just like those before them. I think as opposed to demeaning them constantly, the generation prior needs to pass on wisdom.
> 
> Eventually, you have to sit back and let the youth inherit...it sometimes feels like folks are almost bitter or jaded by how "easy" they perceive things to be for millennials but that's not so. The ones I've worked with are very hard working, borderline workaholics, dedicated individuals with goals who like things like twitter/IG/Snapchat, Kylie lip kits, isn't bothered by Kim K but doesn't want to be her, etc. They want to be recognized for their efforts and yes some of them like fancy things while there are others who don't care; just like any other generation prior. They were born into a world where the internet existed so they are more comfortable being connected constantly whereas I remember the internet being "created" and sometimes need old fashion pen and paper. Their challenges in environment are different mostly due to technology but hardly easier...graduating with debt and no jobs, no real industry left in America that allows for full participation like manufacturing did, the internet provides information overload, realizing that "the American Dream" is a sham concept..


*Snaps* Yes! Berry, I love you.


----------



## peppermintpatty

+1


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> I think millennials take way too much heat and it's almost like the generation before can't remember that similar things were once said about them. From what I've witnessed, millennials are actually the opposite of what they're branded as by some. They're quite entrepreneurial, understand how to use technology to be their voice far better than any other generation, they're more aware of the world and seek to make impact in the jobs they take/companies they work for/etc. They're very socially conscious. However, they're also young and do what young people do...just like those before them. I think as opposed to demeaning them constantly, the generation prior needs to pass on wisdom.
> 
> Eventually, you have to sit back and let the youth inherit...it sometimes feels like folks are almost bitter or jaded by how "easy" they perceive things to be for millennials but that's not so. The ones I've worked with are very hard working, borderline workaholics, dedicated individuals with goals who like things like twitter/IG/Snapchat, Kylie lip kits, isn't bothered by Kim K but doesn't want to be her, etc. They want to be recognized for their efforts and yes some of them like fancy things while there are others who don't care; just like any other generation prior. They were born into a world where the internet existed so they are more comfortable being connected constantly whereas I remember the internet being "created" and sometimes need old fashion pen and paper. Their challenges in environment are different mostly due to technology but hardly easier...graduating with debt and no jobs, no real industry left in America that allows for full participation like manufacturing did, the internet provides information overload, realizing that "the American Dream" is a sham concept..



Very well said and ITA!

For what it's worth, I'm in Thailand right now and the amount of older people (40+) taking selfies and walking around with selfie sticks far surpassed the younger crowd.  I mean I don't even own a selfie stick.


----------



## Vintage Leather

berrydiva said:


> I think millennials take way too much heat and it's almost like the generation before can't remember that similar things were once said about them. From what I've witnessed, millennials are actually the opposite of what they're branded as by some. They're quite entrepreneurial, understand how to use technology to be their voice far better than any other generation, they're more aware of the world and seek to make impact in the jobs they take/companies they work for/etc.
> ...
> They want to be recognized for their efforts and yes some of them like fancy things while there are others who don't care; just like any other generation prior. They were born into a world where the internet existed so they are more comfortable being connected constantly whereas I remember the internet being "created" and sometimes need old fashion pen and paper. Their challenges in environment are different mostly due to technology but hardly easier...graduating with debt and no jobs, no real industry left in America that allows for full participation like manufacturing did, the internet provides information overload, realizing that "the American Dream" is a sham concept..



Thank you for your insightful post. 

I do want to disagree with you slightly, however.  The one way that the millennial is different from the "Greed is Good" generation is that with wide-spread communication technologies, our "tribe" is global and consists of people whom two decades ago, we would never have met. Millennial don't know our next door neighbors, but we do have good friends who live 6000 miles away.  This does cause us to try to fulfill cultural expectations which aren't our culture. 

For example, two of my mother's friend's children are winter Olympians.  Less than 1/100,000 of the world's population are Olympians, and yet, watching the Games two years ago, I felt shame because I will never be an Olympian.  This was not due to external stimulus - no one said anything to me. In fact, both my mother and her friends commented on how they love me because I'm not aggressively competitive.  But still, I felt like I was letting down my mother's tribe. 

A lot of the pressure is to accomplish and to hustle.  The Mudder and protest and travel selfies appear on my instagram feed more than the handbag pics.  But we also look for the material things which signify success and look beautiful. How many people on tPF get into the rabbit hole of buying purses that they cannot afford because of the reveals here? 

We fight a constant war of self-identity, trying to establish boundaries between tribal pressure and a personal self-identity.  A war between minimalism and excess, sharing and personal boundaries,  a small local and large global community.


----------



## V0N1B2

berrydiva said:


> I think millennials take way too much heat and it's almost like the generation before can't remember that similar things were once said about them. From what I've witnessed, millennials are actually the opposite of what they're branded as by some. They're quite entrepreneurial, understand how to use technology to be their voice far better than any other generation, they're more aware of the world and seek to make impact in the jobs they take/companies they work for/etc. They're very socially conscious. However, they're also young and do what young people do...just like those before them. I think as opposed to demeaning them constantly, the generation prior needs to pass on wisdom.
> 
> Eventually, you have to sit back and let the youth inherit...it sometimes feels like folks are almost bitter or jaded by how "easy" they perceive things to be for millennials but that's not so. The ones I've worked with are very hard working, borderline workaholics, dedicated individuals with goals who like things like twitter/IG/Snapchat, Kylie lip kits, isn't bothered by Kim K but doesn't want to be her, etc. They want to be recognized for their efforts and yes some of them like fancy things while there are others who don't care; just like any other generation prior. They were born into a world where the internet existed so they are more comfortable being connected constantly whereas I remember the internet being "created" and sometimes need old fashion pen and paper. Their challenges in environment are different mostly due to technology but hardly easier...graduating with debt and no jobs, no real industry left in America that allows for full participation like manufacturing did, the internet provides information overload, realizing that "the American Dream" is a sham concept..





Vintage Leather said:


> Thank you for your insightful post.
> 
> I do want to disagree with you slightly, however.  The one way that the millennial is different from the "Greed is Good" generation is that with wide-spread communication technologies, our "tribe" is global and consists of people whom two decades ago, we would never have met. Millennial don't know our next door neighbors, but we do have good friends who live 6000 miles away.  This does cause us to try to fulfill cultural expectations which aren't our culture.
> 
> For example, two of my mother's friend's children are winter Olympians.  Less than 1/100,000 of the world's population are Olympians, and yet, watching the Games two years ago, I felt shame because I will never be an Olympian.  This was not due to external stimulus - no one said anything to me. In fact, both my mother and her friends commented on how they love me because I'm not aggressively competitive.  But still, I felt like I was letting down my mother's tribe.
> 
> A lot of the pressure is to accomplish and to hustle.  The Mudder and protest and travel selfies appear on my instagram feed more than the handbag pics.  But we also look for the material things which signify success and look beautiful. How many people on tPF get into the rabbit hole of buying purses that they cannot afford because of the reveals here?
> 
> We fight a constant war of self-identity, trying to establish boundaries between tribal pressure and a personal self-identity.  A war between minimalism and excess, sharing and personal boundaries,  a small local and large global community.


Two very good posts/points of view/arguments.
However, what is really sad is that I doubt neither Kendall nor Kylie would be able to read it and decipher WTF it is either of you are saying. There are a lot of like, three and four syllable words and like other stuff.  Like, you know?


----------



## mkr

V0N1B2 said:


> Two very good posts/points of view/arguments.
> However, what is really sad is that I doubt neither Kendall nor Kylie would be able to read it and decipher WTF it is either of you are saying. There are a lot of like, three and four syllable words and like other stuff.  Like, you know?



So like stop you guys!


----------



## Sasha2012

Forget the traditional birthday card - Kylie Jenner had something rather more grown-up planned.

The 19-year-old celebrated boyfriend Tyga's big day with an incredibly racy Instagram post on Saturday - showing the pair embracing.

Both topless, Kylie wears only jeans as she sits aside her man.

'Happy birthday baby,' she captioned her post, in honour of Tyga's 27th celebrations.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...day-posting-racy-snap-pair.html#ixzz4QWZoo7xm


----------



## Oryx816

Firstly, once again the DF doesn't fail to disappoint in their misuse of the written word.  It seems to me that Kylie is not "aside" Tyga but rather astride.

Secondly, ewwwwww.  [emoji37]


----------



## pukasonqo

calvin klein did before with marky mark and kate moss (and then did ad nauseum) so nothing original or racy going on DF


----------



## Sasha2012

With her penchant for scantily clad selfies, she's the perfect person to front an underwear range.

And it seems Kylie Jenner has decided she's going to be the first to cash in - using a series of Instagrams to promote the launch of a mystery new online store.

Posting a series of sultry images of her in her smalls, the younger sister of Kim Kardashian linked each shot to a new website - KylieJennerShop.com.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-date-mystery-online-store.html#ixzz4QWdIcCoo


----------



## mkr

And they don't stop.

On a side note, Kim is probably beside herself with grief that this robbery didn't pan out for her, but Kylie business is booming.


----------



## Ceeyahd

mkr said:


> And they don't stop.
> 
> On a side note, Kim is probably beside herself with grief that this robbery didn't pan out for her, but Kylie business is booming.



Yes, with the addition of cig smoking to the tired display of their areolas.


----------



## V0N1B2

Surprised she didn't name it Little Shop of Whorrors.


----------



## kirsten

mkr said:


> And they don't stop.
> 
> On a side note, Kim is probably beside herself with grief that this robbery didn't pan out for her, but Kylie business is booming.



Kim got plastic surgery. When she is all healed she will be back in the "spotlight" again.


----------



## berrydiva

Good for her. She honestly seems the most business savvy of them and knows how to sell her thot image.


----------



## Esizzle

So sad to think she is only 19!


----------



## AEGIS

I can't believe she's still a teen. It's all too much, too soon.


----------



## vink

I'd say the shots look sultry enough. When mention her age and think about about what she used to look like, it's kinda creepy though. But then again, some models in many other campaigns are also about this age. We just don't know about them. Maybe I'm just too old and still stuck in some other world I just don't know.


----------



## vink

And is Kendal still doing the modeling thing? Or it's not model season anymore? I don't hear or see anything on her camp. Or her minutes has passed?


----------



## Fran0421

What do these shots have to do with her makeup line? Ugh


----------



## V0N1B2

OMG you guys! So excited!!!! 






Just kidding


----------



## V0N1B2

vink said:


> I'd say the shots look sultry enough. When mention her age and think about about what she used to look like, it's kinda creepy though. But then again, some models in many other campaigns are also about this age. We just don't know about them. Maybe I'm just too old *and still stuck in some other world I just don't know.*


You mean reality?


----------



## berrydiva

Fran0421 said:


> What do these shots have to do with her makeup line? Ugh


Given that it said she's launching a new IG shop, it's probably teaser shots to a lingerie line. She wouldn't need a new IG shop for her makeup.


----------



## Fran0421

berrydiva said:


> Given that it said she's launching a new IG shop, it's probably teaser shots to a lingerie line. She wouldn't need a new IG shop for her makeup.


 Oh I get it now! Thank you I must have totally missed she is launching lingerie.


----------



## vink

V0N1B2 said:


> You mean reality?



Ha ha.  yeah... maybe. I just think there're some other models that start young, too. Like 16 or 17. So, for Kylie, 19 isn't really that young. I'm not talking about her face or her "changes" coz when you factor that in, it's indeed quite sad and shocking how fast she changes. And since she's actually legal now, she can do all kind of racy shots that she wants. I believe any models would do it, too if it's a legit job and pay well enough. I think she's actually smart to just pose for her shop. I just wonder how well it'd do. I don't think Dash is doing well, right?


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> Good for her. She honestly seems the most business savvy of them and knows how to sell her thot image.


And without saying much.  I do appreciate that she's quiet.


----------



## berrydiva

Fran0421 said:


> Oh I get it now! Thank you I must have totally missed she is launching lingerie.


I don't know if it's a lingerie line specifically but it says new IG shop and given the shots seems a logical choice.


----------



## Deco

I understood "she's the perfect person to front an underwear range" to mean that she's launching a lingerie line.


----------



## mkr

Deco said:


> I understood "she's the perfect person to front an underwear range" to mean that she's launching a lingerie line.



Although this is probably what she would be wearing even if she were opening a restaurant or candy shop or toy store.


----------



## Lounorada

V0N1B2 said:


> View attachment 3527207
> 
> 
> OMG you guys! So excited!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding


----------



## chowlover2

mkr said:


> Although this is probably what she would be wearing even if she were opening a restaurant or candy shop or toy store.


I die!


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> Although this is probably what she would be wearing even if she were opening a restaurant or candy shop or toy store.


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> Although this is probably what she would be wearing even if she were opening a restaurant or candy shop or toy store.


Hell, I wouldn't put it past her to rock up to a funeral in this either.  I still blame the Mother though.


----------



## vink

mkr said:


> Although this is probably what she would be wearing even if she were opening a restaurant or candy shop or toy store.



OMG! You're the worst! I almost ruin my phone!


----------



## Deco

mkr said:


> Although this is probably what she would be wearing even if she were opening a restaurant or candy shop or toy store.


yes.  Had it not been for that phrase about underwear, I would have thought the new IG store could be for anything.  I remember she once promoted some snake oil breast enlargement cream (which I thought was really gross coming from a 16 or 17 year old), and it could have been for that, especially how she's grabbing herself.   Or nail polish. Or candy, as you say. 

It's obvious she's carved her niche and built a brand based on sex.  Which is fine.  Plenty of others have done exactly that and it's a legitimate way of making a living.  it's just creepy that she started so damn young, and after she was already famous and part of a celebrity family and already coming from money.  She didn't need to push the sex-sells button to get noticed.  She doesn't have to come out of the gate with "sex appeal is my forte". She just chose to.  Always normalizing and mainstreaming the sexualization and commoditizing of very young women, and presenting it as a rewarding and glamorous career move. 

Reminds me of Laurence Fishburn's porn star daughter.  She didn't need to do it.  Her dad tried to get her out of the trade and threw a lot of money into that endeavor.  But that was her chosen career regardless.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

Have you seen the latest pic of them on Kylie's IG? Kendall has definitely done something to her lips.


----------



## cdtracing

hollieplus2 said:


> Have you seen the latest pic of them on Kylie's IG? Kendall has definitely done something to her lips.



Can you post a pic?  I don't have IG.


----------



## Lounorada

hollieplus2 said:


> Have you seen the latest pic of them on Kylie's IG? Kendall has definitely done something to her lips.


Yep, saw this pic on tumblr... looks like they went to the 'dentist' and got matching lips.
If it wasn't for the different hair colour it would be difficult to tell them apart.


----------



## Jayne1

I'm surprised a successful model with existing contracts would feel the need to do that to her lips.  She's already made it.  Why tinker with her looks?


----------



## ashlie

Jayne1 said:


> I'm surprised a successful model with existing contracts would feel the need to do that to her lips.  She's already made it.  Why tinker with her looks?



Why does any "made" celeb/model get surgery, or injection? The world may never know... Lol


----------



## Oryx816

Deco said:


> Always normalizing and mainstreaming the sexualization and commoditizing of very young women, and presenting it as a rewarding and glamorous career move.



This is precisely what upsets me about this family.


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> Yep, saw this pic on tumblr... looks like they went to the 'dentist' and got matching lips.
> If it wasn't for the different hair colour it would be difficult to tell them apart.



Thanks for posting this Lou.  No wonder Kendall has been laying low.  Looks like they got matching filler too so now they both have the creepy doll effect.

Their faces look like sculpted balloons.


----------



## cdtracing

Lounorada said:


> Yep, saw this pic on tumblr... looks like they went to the 'dentist' and got matching lips.
> If it wasn't for the different hair colour it would be difficult to tell them apart.



Yep, they have matching lips!!!  Wonder how long it will be before Kendull gets a matching K booty??


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

They'll be looking just like Kris by the time they're 25. Sad.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

it's a slippery slope - the first (or 2nd, 3rd, 4th) of many procedures no doubt - it's de rigueur in that family


----------



## kirsten

Apparently Kylie did Kendall's make up and that's why her lips look so large. [emoji53]


----------



## fightthesunrise

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> They'll be looking just like Kris by the time they're 25. Sad.



Kylie already looks twice her age. It's sad.


----------



## White Orchid

Lounorada said:


> Yep, saw this pic on tumblr... looks like they went to the 'dentist' and got matching lips.
> If it wasn't for the different hair colour it would be difficult to tell them apart.


Someone posted a picture of her leaving that epi place a week or so ago, trying to shield her face.  I knew then she wasn't there for a colonoscopy.


----------



## berrydiva

Their faces look a mess for their ages.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

kirsten said:


> Apparently Kylie did Kendall's make up and that's why her lips look so large. [emoji53]



Mmmhm...we've heard that excuse before, lol.


----------



## pinkfeet

ashlie said:


> Why does any "made" celeb/model get surgery, or injection? The world may never know... Lol



Most do it for fear of aging and anyone younger coming in and taking their gigs or spotlight. 

I mean Cindy Crawford admitted she was doing Botox at 26/27 already. Did she need it or look old at 26? No way but she felt she had to keep up her youthful look.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

cdtracing said:


> Yep, they have matching lips!!!  Wonder how long it will be before Kendull gets a matching K booty??


its coming soon
you know its the infamous kardashian enhancement where all of them get exactly the same procedures but each with a
different dosage
nevertheless, i find it quiet finally that kendall at one point mocked kylie for over injecting her lips
yet she copied her
they laugh first, then they copy .... smh


----------



## ashlie

pinkfeet said:


> Most do it for fear of aging and anyone younger coming in and taking their gigs or spotlight.
> 
> I mean Cindy Crawford admitted she was doing Botox at 26/27 already. Did she need it or look old at 26? No way but she felt she had to keep up her youthful look.



Lol sorry that was a rhetorical question!! I hate emotions over the Internet. [emoji13] I meant it as in they really don't need it. I agree with your reasoning why but even Cindy did that surgery with her eyes and now one is weird. I'm waiting for one of the K's to do something they just can't come back from...I feel bad that they can't just be comfortable in their own skin.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I always think about Karlie Kloss when I see this lip business.  She's at the top of the model game, and her lips aren't full at all.


----------



## beekmanhill

vink said:


> Ha ha.  yeah... maybe. I just think there're some other models that start young, too. Like 16 or 17. So, for Kylie, 19 isn't really that young. I'm not talking about her face or her "changes" coz when you factor that in, it's indeed quite sad and shocking how fast she changes. And since she's actually legal now, she can do all kind of racy shots that she wants. I believe any models would do it, too if it's a legit job and pay well enough. I think she's actually smart to just pose for her shop. I just wonder how well it'd do. I don't think Dash is doing well, right?



I think Kylie is going to be the most financially successful of all, depending on how long it lasts.  Her "lip kits" and palettes sell out instantly.  She issued a holiday collection of her cosmetics and it sold out in one day.  Some of the bundles cost over $300.  She has no advertising costs and her prices are high.  Don't know how it works with Instagram re costs.  She peddles all her stuff there.   She is making bank bigtime.   I think she appeals to the young fans way more than Kendall.   I don't know how many lipsticks these young kids need, but they sure buy a lot from her.   

I saw that her two dogs had two pups, sigh.  I think she now has five dogs.  At least.  

I don't think too much marketing effort was ever put into DASH, except maybe way back when.


----------



## beekmanhill

lanasyogamama said:


> I always think about Karlie Kloss when I see this lip business.  She's at the top of the model game, and her lips aren't full at all.



I'm always amazed at Karlie's lack of lips.  Her hair is not great either.   She can walk and pose though.  And what a body, athletic and lithe and graceful.  Legs to die for.  She does a lot of productive work with her celebrity.


----------



## Esizzle

uh oh somebody went to the "dentist" again.


----------



## Deco

beekmanhill said:


> I think Kylie is going to be the most financially successful of all, depending on how long it lasts.  Her "lip kits" and palettes sell out instantly.  She issued a holiday collection of her cosmetics and it sold out in one day.  Some of the bundles cost over $300.  She has no advertising costs and her prices are high.  Don't know how it works with Instagram re costs.  She peddles all her stuff there.   She is making bank bigtime.   I think she appeals to the young fans way more than Kendall.   I don't know how many lipsticks these young kids need, but they sure buy a lot from her.
> 
> I saw that her two dogs had two pups, sigh.  I think she now has five dogs.  At least.
> 
> I don't think too much marketing effort was ever put into DASH, except maybe way back when.


Not to minimize her sales, but when they say something sold out right away, is that noteworthy because the number of units in a first production run is pretty standard and we know the sales were big and robust?  If they're only producing a small number, it's not difficult to sell out.  But if they're producing the same number of units as a Lancôme or Urban Decay release, then yeah, selling out is a big deal.


----------



## beekmanhill

Deco said:


> Not to minimize her sales, but when they say something sold out right away, is that noteworthy because the number of units in a first production run is pretty standard and we know the sales were big and robust?  If they're only producing a small number, it's not difficult to sell out.  But if they're producing the same number of units as a Lancôme or Urban Decay release, then yeah, selling out is a big deal.



That is what I thought but on a couple of occasions she mentioned that 200,000 people were on her site waiting for the items to be available.   I was amazed.  I think she is selling in very large quantities.   For how long, who knows?   If she can maintain it, she can sell out for huge bucks.   There is a cosmetic craze going on with the younger generation, fueled I think by YouTubers. 

It Cosmetics sold to L'Oreal for 1.2 billion recently.  Two Faced sold to Lauder for a similar amount.
This is an article that speculates about her "empire."
http://moneynation.com/kylie-jenner-net-worth/


----------



## terebina786

Her advertising is purely those IG makeup "gurus".  I bought one of her lip kits and it's not worth it TBH, it's basically Colour Pop.


----------



## beekmanhill

terebina786 said:


> Her advertising is purely those IG makeup "gurus".  I bought one of her lip kits and it's not worth it TBH, it's basically Colour Pop.



Yup, and the YouTube "beauty influencers."   Her stuff is selling like crazy though.  All profit.  You know that stuff costs cents to manufacture.


----------



## terebina786

beekmanhill said:


> Yup, and the YouTube "beauty influencers."   Her stuff is selling like crazy though.  All profit.  You know that stuff costs cents to manufacture.


Definitely the smartest of the bunch, IMO.


----------



## Esizzle

So apparently Kylie denied that kendall got fillers. Which obviously means that Kendall definitely got fillers lol. They should keep their filler filled lips shut. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dashians-Kylie-denied-sister-lip-fillers.html


----------



## labelwhore04

What a shame. Kendall was so pretty. She's starting to get that joker look now.


----------



## vink

What's wrong with this family?!? I thought Kendall has a career and she should focus on that. Not the PS and keeping with it.


----------



## pukasonqo

Esizzle said:


> So apparently Kylie denied that kendall got fillers. Which obviously means that Kendall definitely got fillers lol. They should keep their filler filled lips shut.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dashians-Kylie-denied-sister-lip-fillers.html



so, it's kountouring now for kendall?
still, in comparison to kylie, she still looks fresh faced
posing between kylie and kaitlynn was a very kunning move kendall!


----------



## Deco

Kylie looks like she's got 10-15 years on Kendull.


----------



## cdtracing

Pucker up!!  The whole family is addicted.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

vink said:


> What's wrong with this family?!? I thought Kendall *has a career* and she should focus on that. Not the PS and keeping with it.



i think the better word would be "had a career"
from a long time ago she didn't model for a certain brand, even in her last paris fashion week
she only did givenchy
now she falls in the socialite category
like the rest of her sisters but kylie is an exception
as much as she looks plastic
she manage to build an empire off selling lipgloss
and on her way to open a supposedly a lingerie line
add that to the fact shes opening her own store real soon


----------



## bisousx

I saw her face several times on billboards/ads while in Asia.. I think she still models (?) Don't remember which companies but they were well known.


----------



## Deco

They also just ran her in an estee lauder commercial on tv.


----------



## Bag*Snob

That Estee Lauder TV ad is a rerun from last year.


----------



## Deco

Yes, but running it means she's still under contract with them.


----------



## sdkitty

I think their "mother" should be taken out and shot for allowing these girls to become so sexualized in their teens (esp Kylie)


----------



## Lounorada

Esizzle said:


> So apparently Kylie denied that kendall got fillers. Which obviously means that Kendall definitely got fillers lol. They should keep their filler filled lips shut.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Deco said:


> Yes, but running it means she's still under contract with them.



And she receives residuals every time it airs.


----------



## stylemepretty

White Orchid said:


> Someone posted a picture of her leaving that epi place a week or so ago, trying to shield her face.  I knew then she wasn't there for a colonoscopy.



Well she clearly needs one. So full of sh!t.


----------



## mcb100

terebina786 said:


> Her advertising is purely those IG makeup "gurus".  I bought one of her lip kits and it's not worth it TBH, it's basically Colour Pop.


^Right??? One of my acquaintances bought these and I had a look at them inside of the tube and really wasn't impressed at all. Even though I am currently achieving other aspirations, I am still a licensed esthetician and have a lot of background/advanced classes in skincare & makeup....I truly believe that there is nothing special to her lip glosses, and nothing special behind the formula. The formula kind of looks the same to me as drugstore lip glosses, which leads me to believe that people are indeed only paying for the name or the brand with these lip glosses, and that there is no quality for the hefty price that people pay for these. (I mean it's the same price as the stuff at Sephora, with no quality. If you are going to charge $36.00 for a mini lip kit, back it up with good quality.)

Also, as a side note, I see nothing wrong with plastic surgery. But I think that it is detrimental to start it that young and with so many potential procedures at a young age (aka Kylie). There have got to be unflattering side effects to this either health wise or even physically, and it will catch up to her in the long run. I do not know if it is true or not but she is rumored to have had at least six plastic surgery procedures and she is only I believe, 19 years old. Nobody can say that that is good for the health, at all.


----------



## sdkitty

mcb100 said:


> ^Right??? One of my acquaintances bought these and I had a look at them inside of the tube and really wasn't impressed at all. Even though I am currently achieving other aspirations, I am still a licensed esthetician and have a lot of background/advanced classes in skincare & makeup....I truly believe that there is nothing special to her lip glosses, and nothing special behind the formula. The formula kind of looks the same to me as drugstore lip glosses, which leads me to believe that people are indeed only paying for the name or the brand with these lip glosses, and that there is no quality for the hefty price that people pay for these. (I mean it's the same price as the stuff at Sephora, with no quality. If you are going to charge $36.00 for a mini lip kit, back it up with good quality.)
> 
> Also, as a side note, I see nothing wrong with plastic surgery. But I think that it is detrimental to start it that young and with so many potential procedures at a young age (aka Kylie). There have got to be unflattering side effects to this either health wise or even physically, and it will catch up to her in the long run. I do not know if it is true or not but she is rumored to have had at least six plastic surgery procedures and she is only I believe, 19 years old. Nobody can say that that is good for the health, at all.


yes, and if she feels the need to do this now, what will she want to do as she actually ages?  will she be another Michael Jackson?


----------



## Lounorada

Looking like Farrah Abrahams twin sister...

Tumblr


----------



## mkr

Good grief look at her vanity top.  She has Q Tips, cotton rounds, cotton balls and kleenex.

Obvious work done:
nose
lips
chin
boobs
butt
jaw?
oh and fillers and botox and lipo and hair removal and did I miss anything?


----------



## WishList986

That is such a beautiful bathroom!


----------



## dangerouscurves

WishList986 said:


> That is such a beautiful bathroom!



But it looks cold.


----------



## redney

She's not even a Barbie, she's a grotesque caricature of a Barbie. Gross.


----------



## AECornell

Did she get her boobs done again? They look gigantic now.


----------



## pixiejenna

AECornell said:


> Did she get her boobs done again? They look gigantic now.


I don't think so I think that they look bigger because they photoshoped her waist so small. She's not that curvy IRL as she is in these pics. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## tulipfield

bisousx said:


> I saw her face several times on billboards/ads while in Asia.. I think she still models (?) Don't remember which companies but they were well known.



Right I still see her out here at Estée Lauder and in the Fendi window displays.  But I also think people here don't really know who she is so she might read as just another model.


----------



## mkr

Her boobs definitely look bigger.


----------



## WishList986

dangerouscurves said:


> But it looks cold.


That's what heated floors and plush slippers are for, my dear!


----------



## mkr

Or in the real world, rugs and socks.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sad, sad, sad. 19 going on 30+ and desperate. It's not cute. 



mkr said:


> Good grief look at her vanity top.  She has Q Tips, cotton rounds, cotton balls and kleenex.



Each one serves a different purpose (at least for me) lol. Cotton balls for brows, taking off nail polish, etc. Cotton rounds for the face and q tips for ears and piercings. 

I'm glad her countertop is on the simpler side, I can't stand to see a cluttered countertop...makes the bathroom look dirty to me.


----------



## Jikena

That shower is bigger than my bathroom...


----------



## berrydiva

When I was 19, I only wanted to be able to pass for 21 not 35...hell, I still can't pass for 35. Lol. She's going to look tragic in a few years.


----------



## MY2CENT

berrydiva said:


> When I was 19, I only wanted to be able to pass for 21 not 35...hell, I still can't pass for 35. Lol. She's going to look tragic in a few years.


She looks tragic now...


----------



## sdkitty

MY2CENT said:


> She looks tragic now...


she's transformed from a normal, pretty but not sexy looking girl into a what?  Jessica Rabbit cartoon?  beautiful but fake....she has all this money and can't possibly be mature enough to handle it....her choice of BF is questionable at best


----------



## gillianna

Do you think she is dumb enough to get pregnant with Tyga so he will have a easy ride $$ for 18 years?


----------



## sdkitty

gillianna said:


> Do you think she is dumb enough to get pregnant with Tyga so he will have a easy ride $$ for 18 years?


she seems to be making plenty of money from her cosmetics, etc
I see no reason she'd need to depend on him for money.....is he successful? (I really don't know....for all I know, you're making a joke)


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> she seems to be making plenty of money from her cosmetics, etc
> I see no reason she'd need to depend on him for money.....is he successful? (I really don't know....for all I know, you're making a joke)


Think she meant it the other way around...if she was stupid enough to get knocked up so he will be taken care of..lol. No he's not successful.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> Think she meant it the other way around...if she was stupid enough to get knocked up so he will be taken care of..lol. No he's not successful.


Oh, just saw that   it's he who will get the free ride


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I saw that Tyga is being sued (again) for not making leasing payments on his Ferrari....poor Kylie and her young, foolish d!ckmatized heart, smh. I bet she slides her CC across the table so it looks like he's paying for their dates. How is a 19 yr old taking care of grown man???


----------



## MY2CENT

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I saw that Tyga is being sued (again) for not making leasing payments on his Ferrari....poor Kylie and her young, foolish d!ckmatized heart, smh. I bet she slides her CC across the table so it looks like he's paying for their dates. How is a 19 yr old taking care of grown man???



I hear you on that completely,and that loser still walks with his head up. He has no shame she should dump him before he gets her pregnant....


----------



## Esizzle

LOL I am pretty sure Tyga's end game is to get Kylie to have his child. I am sure he now sees his ex all set with that kardashian money for Dream and it makes his resolve even stronger. Its not like he is with Kylie for her personality or looks...


----------



## sdkitty

Esizzle said:


> LOL I am pretty sure Tyga's end game is to get Kylie to have his child. I am sure he now sees his ex all set with that kardashian money for Dream and it makes his resolve even stronger. Its not like he is with Kylie for her personality or looks...


and what he she with him for ?
did her mother fix her up with this loser?


----------



## Esizzle

sdkitty said:


> and what he she with him for ?
> did her mother fix her up with this loser?


 I fail to understand why she is with him. Maybe young love? I have no idea


----------



## MY2CENT

Esizzle said:


> I fail to understand why she is with him. Maybe young love? I have no idea



He was her first,back when she was like what 14 or somewhere around there. Talk about Failed Parents....


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> When I was 19, I only wanted to be able to pass for 21 not 35...hell, I still can't pass for 35. Lol. She's going to look tragic in a few years.



Count your blessings [emoji3]


----------



## Liberty817

G t.


----------



## AECornell

If Kylie has Tyga's baby, then let me get this straight.

Dream = dad rob, mom chyna
Kyga baby = dad tyga, mom Kylie
King = dad tyga, mom chyna
Dream and Kyga baby = half-cousins and share a brother?

Messy.


----------



## roses5682

AECornell said:


> If Kylie has Tyga's baby, then let me get this straight.
> 
> Dream = dad rob, mom chyna
> Kyga baby = dad tyga, mom Kylie
> King = dad tyga, mom chyna
> Dream and Kyga baby = half-cousins and share a brother?
> 
> Messy.



Lol [emoji23]


----------



## cdtracing

AECornell said:


> If Kylie has Tyga's baby, then let me get this straight.
> 
> Dream = dad rob, mom chyna
> Kyga baby = dad tyga, mom Kylie
> King = dad tyga, mom chyna
> Dream and Kyga baby = half-cousins and share a brother?
> 
> Messy.



Dream is half sister to King.  If Kylie & Tyga have a baby, Dream will be half sister & half cousin to it. That baby will be half cousin & half sibling to King.  Extremely messy!!!  Sort of like what to call Tyga...Uncle Daddy??


----------



## AECornell

That's some backwoods ish right there.


----------



## cdtracing

AECornell said:


> That's some backwoods ish right there.



To really show how messed up it is....
Dream is cousin to Kim & Kourtney's children.  If Rob *marries* Chyna, King becomes step cousin to Kim & Kourtney's children.  Kim, Kourtney, Khloegor, Kendall & Kylie will be his aunts.  If Tyga *marries* Kylie, (God forbid) Kylie will become his step mom & PMK will become his step grandma.  Any children of Tyga & Kylie will be the half cousins & half sibling to Dream & to King.  Same with any more children by Rob & Chyna.  Tyga will be uncle to Dream & any more children of Rob/Chyna but daddy to King.  Chyna will be mom to King, Dream, & any more children she has with Rob but will be aunt to any children Kylie & Tyga have.  It's really a family tree cluster f**k.  These people should stop reproducing.


----------



## redney

cdtracing said:


> To really show how messed up it is....
> Dream is cousin to Kim & Kourtney's children.  If Rob *marries* Chyna, King becomes step cousin to Kim & Kourtney's children.  Kim, Kourtney, Khloegor, Kendall & Kylie will be his aunts.  If Tyga *marries* Kylie, (God forbid) Kylie will become his step mom & PMK will become his step grandma.  Any children of Tyga & Kylie will be the half cousins & half sibling to Dream & to King.  Same with any more children by Rob & Chyna.  Tyga will be uncle to Dream & any more children of Rob/Chyna but daddy to King.  Chyna will be mom to King, Dream, & any more children she has with Rob but will be aunt to any children Kylie & Tyga have.  It's really a family tree cluster f**k.  These people should stop reproducing.


I followed the first 2 sentences and was then like this for the rest:


----------



## fightthesunrise

redney said:


> I followed the first 2 sentences and was then like this for the rest:



This. I need about two more cups of coffee to comprehend. At least.


----------



## redney

Maybe I'm a visual learner.


----------



## redney

How about this one?


----------



## berrydiva

Half uncle?! Aunt by marriage. Half sibling. lol. See if they really wanted to appropriate properly, it would just be brother/sister, auntie, uncle, cousin and play cousin (close family friend's kids) and then there's play play cousin (reserved for neighbors kids, grannies church pals kids and the like).


----------



## Lounorada

redney said:


> How about this one?
> View attachment 3534267


All I took from this was- Dream is a much better name than Blob


----------



## redney

Lounorada said:


> All I took from this was- Dream is a much better name than Blob


 Guess it was from before Dream entered the world.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> Half uncle?! Aunt by marriage. Half sibling. lol. See if they really wanted to appropriate properly, it would just be brother/sister, auntie, uncle, cousin and play cousin (close family friend's kids) and then there's play play cousin (reserved for neighbors kids, grannies church pals kids and the like).



 We tend not to bother with all that half, aunt by marriage, 2nd cousin, mess.  It's just uncle, aunt, cousin, play cousin, etc. Unless of course the family doesn't really claim the person...then it's important to let people know that it's just your *half* sister or *second* cousin, lol


----------



## VickyB

redney said:


> How about this one?
> View attachment 3534267


And a new use for my white board!!!!!!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Like I said...It's a clusterf**k of a family lineage.  Confusing as hell and I didn't even get into second cousins.  My family doesn't bother with any of that....especially with children because they have no control of the family their born into or who their parents are.  Sisters are sisters, brothers are brothers, cousins are cousins.  Step children are still considered & treated as blood kin & brothers, sisters, or cousins.  We disregard the Step thing all together.  My 2 youngest sons are techinically my step sons since they are DH's children from his first marriage.  They are treated no different than if they had been born from me & my son was treated the same by his family.  Adopted members are treated just like they were born into the family.  We make no distinction because we don't care how they became family...just that they are family.

But...in my family, ex spouses or parents of children don't get involved with other family members & have more children.   We tend to consider that like marrying your cousin...we don't do that either.


----------



## Jayne1

redney said:


> I followed the first 2 sentences and was then like this for the rest:


Me too!


----------



## AECornell

I don't have any half or step anything in my family, but to me I don't really like those prefixes. I think siblings are siblings and saying that their sibling is only "half" kind of negates the relationship. It's like "oh well they're ONLY half siblings," like the relationship isn't as special. The kids didn't choose that to be the case and should be given the opportunity to bond as full siblings. Just MO. 

And ITA with the last part!!



cdtracing said:


> Like I said...It's a clusterf**k of a family lineage.  Confusing as hell and I didn't even get into second cousins.  My family doesn't bother with any of that....especially with children because they have no control of the family their born into or who their parents are.  Sisters are sisters, brothers are brothers, cousins are cousins.  Step children are still considered & treated as blood kin & brothers, sisters, or cousins.  We disregard the Step thing all together.  My 2 youngest sons are techinically my step sons since they are DH's children from his first marriage.  They are treated no different than if they had been born from me & my son was treated the same by his family.  Adopted members are treated just like they were born into the family.  We make no distinction because we don't care how they became family...just that they are family.
> 
> But...in my family, ex spouses or parents of children don't get involved with other family members & have more children.   We tend to consider that like marrying your cousin...we don't do that either.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> We tend not to bother with all that half, aunt by marriage, 2nd cousin, mess.  It's just uncle, aunt, cousin, play cousin, etc. Unless of course the family doesn't really claim the person...then it's important to let people know that it's just your *half* sister or *second* cousin, lol


Yes! That's where  you hit them with the Mariah...


----------



## mkr

I happen to have a batsh!it crazy MIL.  Everyone knows it and avoids her.  When I first got married, I was at thee grocery store checkout paying with a check.  Yes a check.  The cashier saw my name and asked if I was related to her.

I said no.


----------



## WishList986

Wow this makes my family look somewhat normal and easy to comprehend!


----------



## AECornell

We all have a crazy family member, but I'm sure none of us have a sibling whose child shares a sibling with ours. 

Honestly when I write these things I confuse myself because it makes no sense.


----------



## pixiejenna

I can't see Kylie getting pregnant any time soon. PMK won't let it happen Kylie is her top earner and she's going to ride her new prize pony straight into the ground. That ish wI'll ruin her body and she's invested a lot of money in PS for her perfect body. So she's going to keep her figure intact for as long as she can. 

Honestly I think Tyga is the perfect first serious BF for her. He's a looser who needs her more than she needs him. She's dumb enough to to believe the verbal diarrhea that comes out of his mouth. Let's be real he's just a placer until she can get someone better. Until then she can hone her skills in the meantime.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## White Orchid

cdtracing said:


> To really show how messed up it is....
> Dream is cousin to Kim & Kourtney's children.  If Rob *marries* Chyna, King becomes step cousin to Kim & Kourtney's children.  Kim, Kourtney, Khloegor, Kendall & Kylie will be his aunts.  If Tyga *marries* Kylie, (God forbid) Kylie will become his step mom & PMK will become his step grandma.  Any children of Tyga & Kylie will be the half cousins & half sibling to Dream & to King.  Same with any more children by Rob & Chyna.  Tyga will be uncle to Dream & any more children of Rob/Chyna but daddy to King.  Chyna will be mom to King, Dream, & any more children she has with Rob but will be aunt to any children Kylie & Tyga have.  It's really a family tree cluster f**k.  These people should stop reproducing.


I feel like giving you one of those honourable doctorates (in genealogy or something) after that feat lol.


----------



## cdtracing

White Orchid said:


> I feel like giving you one of those honourable doctorates (in genealogy or something) after that feat lol.


  My mother would be so proud!


----------



## kirsten




----------



## limom

is it ugly untouched photo day?


----------



## Sasha2012

She's one of the VIP models set to strut their stuff down the Victoria's Secret runway in Paris on Wednesday.

And the day before her big show, Kendall Jenner got some practice in, as she strode out of her Paris hotel in a showstopping look.

The 21-year-old model chose a pair of racy thigh-high boots for another busy day of prep, teamed with a pair of teeny denim shorts.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eps-Victoria-s-Secret-show.html#ixzz4RWJnPbw1


----------



## White Orchid

It's funny how the street-walker look is now in vogue, lol.


----------



## White Orchid

Btw, are those shoes, paired with boots?  I don't get it.


----------



## Sasha2012

It's one of the biggest shows of the year.

And Kendall Jenner arrived as a blank canvas as preparations began bright and early for the annual Victoria's Secret runway show on Wednesday, which this year is taking place in the opulent surroundings of the Grand Palais in Paris.

The 21-year-old was makeup-free as she sat down in the makeup chair to get glam ahead of her second appearance for the iconic lingerie brand.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oria-s-Secret-runway-Paris.html#ixzz4RWLYESX8


----------



## limom

Cute girl.
Amazing what Make up can do.


----------



## cdtracing

White Orchid said:


> Btw, are those shoes, paired with boots?  I don't get it.



Daily Fail nails it again.  Those are leather chaps paired with perforated ankle booties.


----------



## kkfiregirl

limom said:


> Cute girl.
> Amazing what Make up can do.



Makeup + great clothes [emoji108]


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> Btw, are those shoes, paired with boots?  I don't get it.


What do you mean?  They go perfectly together with the shorts and the coat!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Most of the models are average (at best) when barefaced. 

Kendall has def tweaked those lips and it's not cute....

The 'streetwalker' look works sometimes, but not everyone can pull it off. I can't take Kendall seriously...


----------



## mrsinsyder

She looks great here... with her face kinda blurred out (not that she has an ugly face, she's just not sexy)


----------



## berrydiva

Why did they photoshop her waist like that? lol


----------



## WishList986

berrydiva said:


> Why did they photoshop her waist like that? lol


Not to mention her bellybutton. I hate bellybuttons but can't stop looking at hers that seems to go one for 2 inches


----------



## mrsinsyder

WishList986 said:


> Not to mention her bellybutton. I hate bellybuttons but can't stop looking at hers that seems to go one for 2 inches



It's always like that. I'm not sure how that happens.


----------



## saira1214

I saw a small fragment of the show from Khloe's IG and it looked like Kim was at the show. Maybe I'm wrong. Kendall's walk was pretty terrible.


----------



## dangerouscurves

mrsinsyder said:


> She looks great here... with her face kinda blurred out (not that she has an ugly face, she's just not sexy)



Khole's moose knuckles won't fit in that undies.


----------



## lazeny

Kendall needs to practice her walk. It's not good.


----------



## beekmanhill

Kendall has no presence at all.  Her walk is terrible, but I saw a few other bad walks too.  No Gisele or Naomi walks that is for sure.


----------



## mkr

WishList986 said:


> Not to mention her bellybutton. I hate bellybuttons but can't stop looking at hers that seems to go one for 2 inches


I think they stretch the whole picture of her out.  Look how long and lean she looks.  Hence the long @ss belly button.


----------



## bagsforme

limom said:


> Cute girl.
> Amazing what Make up can do.



Very cute without makeup but yes, amazing what good makeup and lighting can do.


----------



## AECornell

That's true for everyone.


----------



## lanasyogamama

The fact that they can't walk well is directly related to the fact they had doors open to them based on their reality show connections / fame.  A girl off the street would need to have a good walk to get into those shows.  Nepotism FTW!


----------



## Sasha2012

They represent the VS veterans and the new crop of runway stars.

And Adriana Lima and Kendall Jenner seemed to get on famously backstage at the Victoria's Secret 2016 show in Paris on Wednesday.

Kendall, 21, was seen making a cheeky grab for 35-year-old Kendall's derriere as they larked about in their dazzling lingerie behind the scenes at the Grand Palais.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ge-Victoria-s-Secret-Paris.html#ixzz4RbMSL2lq


----------



## Sasha2012

It is one of the most prestigious modelling gigs around the globe.

And Gigi, 21, and her sister Bella Hadid, 20, joined Kendall Jenner, 21, on the catwalk at the Victoria's Secret fashion show at the Grand Palais in Paris on Thursday night.

They joined Angel veterans Alessandra Ambrosio and Adriana Lima, both 35, as a spectacular parade of the world's top supermodels kicked off.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nderwear-Victoria-s-Secret.html#ixzz4RbSFXRPR


----------



## WishList986

mkr said:


> I think they stretch the whole picture of her out.  Look how long and lean she looks.  Hence the long @ss belly button.


It freaks me out lol


----------



## White Orchid

TBH I find most of those bras etc to be quite cheap looking, especially the lace on them.


----------



## Deco

Never ceases to amaze me that Adriana's body has produced two babies.


----------



## sdkitty

Kendall lucked out getting her father's body type IMO


----------



## afsweet

kendall's body doesn't look nearly as good and strong as the others' which is kinda surprising considering modeling is her career. if i were being paid that much to look good, i'd bust my butt in the gym the way adriana or alessandra do!


----------



## kkfiregirl

White Orchid said:


> TBH I find most of those bras etc to be quite cheap looking, especially the lace on them.



Yes, I agree. The panties aren't high quality either [emoji107]


----------



## kkfiregirl

Deco said:


> Never ceases to amaze me that Adriana's body has produced two babies.



Right?!! My baby is 12 months old and I still have 10lbs to lose ...


----------



## ashlie

Deco said:


> Never ceases to amaze me that Adriana's body has produced two babies.





kkfiregirl said:


> Right?!! My baby is 12 months old and I still have 10lbs to lose ...



When my mother was pregnant with me her stomach muscles were still visible and when she left the hospital she looked skinner then before she got pregnant. Aka flat stomach, not even bloated. I think it's genetics. Lol I didn't inherit them.


----------



## kkfiregirl

ashlie said:


> When my mother was pregnant with me her stomach muscles were still visible and when she left the hospital she looked skinner then before she got pregnant. Aka flat stomach, not even bloated. I think it's genetics. Lol I didn't inherit them.



That's impressive. Truly.


----------



## Deco

kkfiregirl said:


> Right?!! My baby is 12 months old and I still have 10lbs to lose ...


Your baby is adorable. 
I have a 14 months old and still need to lose 10lbs also.  Granted, I'm not a model.  But looking at Adriana next to all the other young models who've never had a baby, she looks no different from them at all.  Other than having more muscle definition than Kendall


----------



## kkfiregirl

Deco said:


> Your baby is adorable.
> I have a 14 months old and still need to lose 10lbs also.  Granted, I'm not a model.  But looking at Adriana next to all the other young models who've never had a baby, she looks no different from them at all.  Other than having more muscle definition than Kendall



Thank you! I agree, when I looked at Adriana, I couldn't help but think that she looks better than these young girls [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Deco

ashlie said:


> When my mother was pregnant with me her stomach muscles were still visible and when she left the hospital she looked skinner then before she got pregnant. Aka flat stomach, not even bloated. I think it's genetics. Lol I didn't inherit them.


That is very impressive!  You're right, it is genetics, though I believe Adriana also has a strict diet/work out routine before shows.  But the fact that nothing is loose and it's very taut is probably at least partially her genetics, like your mom.


----------



## AEGIS

I don't think Kendall was the focus of social media this year. It was all Gigi followed by Bella this year.


----------



## chowlover2

AEGIS said:


> I don't think Kendall was the focus of social media this year. It was all Gigi followed by Bella this year.


+2!


----------



## redney

did Kendull walk any PFW shows this year?


----------



## Lounorada

The VS fashion show is such a snoozefest nowadays.


----------



## pinkfeet

I remember when the VS girls were lush and sexy not boring toothpicks. And VS panties were the best. Those were the days!


----------



## ashlie

pinkfeet said:


> I remember when the VS girls were lush and sexy not boring toothpicks. And VS panties were the best. Those were the days!



Lol now they fall apart after one wash.


----------



## kkfiregirl

ashlie said:


> Lol now they fall apart after one wash.



Believe it or not, gap panties are actually higher quality than VS.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

VS is very line specific. Some of the lines are very nice (but they're pricey) and the cheaper stuff is, well, cheap.


----------



## kkfiregirl

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> VS is very line specific. Some of the lines are very nice (but they're pricey) and the cheaper stuff is, well, cheap.



True, but the cheaper things are still expensive by normal standards.


----------



## ashlie

kkfiregirl said:


> Believe it or not, gap panties are actually higher quality than VS.



...secretly love the gap... Also love Calvins but they are a little pricey...
Okay back to the k's haha


----------



## arnott

stephc005 said:


> *kendall's body doesn't look nearly as good and strong as the others' *which is kinda surprising considering modeling is her career. if i were being paid that much to look good, i'd bust my butt in the gym the way adriana or alessandra do!



That doesn't surprised me at all, she comes off as lazy and like she just has that body naturally because youth is on her side.    I wonder what she'll look like when she's Adriana's age.


----------



## poopsie

At this rate I wonder what she will look like in 6 months


----------



## VickyB

pinkfeet said:


> I remember when the VS girls were lush and sexy not boring toothpicks. And VS panties were the best. Those were the days!






ashlie said:


> Lol now they fall apart after one wash.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Didn't they always? VS ' product from the get go so cheaply made and so tacky.


----------



## AECornell

Legs for days though! I'm 5'8 with a long torso and I would kill for two more inches in the legs!


----------



## afsweet

guess I'm the only one who doesn't have any issues with VS underwear...I buy the cheap cotton ones that are 5 for $25 or $35 (I think they upped their prices?) and they definitely don't fall apart for me.


----------



## berrydiva

stephc005 said:


> guess I'm the only one who doesn't have any issues with VS underwear...I buy the cheap cotton ones that are 5 for $25 or $35 (I think they upped their prices?) and they definitely don't fall apart for me.


I like their cotton ones too but they definitely don't last long to me. A few washes and the elastic starts to fray.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Men love lacy, tacky panties, lol


----------



## berrydiva

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Men love lacy, tacky panties, lol


huh? Women don't love lacy panties too? AFAIK, men don't care if it's granny pannies, lacy pannies, time of the month pannies, no pannies and every other pannie in between if they find the chick sexy.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

You read too much into my one line comment. Someone said VS panties are cheap and tacky, and I said men like em. I'm sure thousands of women buy and like them too. The end.


----------



## berrydiva

Chloe_chick999 said:


> You read too much into my one line comment. Someone said VS panties are cheap and tacky, and I said men like em. I'm sure thousands of women buy and like them too. The end.


Gotcha, my bad...didn't see the cheap/tacky comment.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> huh? Women don't love lacy panties too? AFAIK, men don't care if it's granny pannies, lacy pannies, time of the month pannies, no pannies and every other pannie in between if they find the chick sexy.


They might be sexy but not always comfy.  Cheap sexy panties don't make you feel sexy when you're scratching yourself down there.  You gotta get expensive sexy panties if you both want to think you feel sexy.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> They might be sexy but not always comfy.  Cheap sexy panties don't make you feel sexy when you're scratching yourself down there.  You gotta get expensive sexy panties if you both want to think you feel sexy.


----------



## CobaltBlu

LOL


----------



## mkr

But I do love me some granny panties.  Never thought I'd say that until I was pregnant a couple times.  They're quite lovely.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

mkr said:


> They might be sexy but not always comfy.  Cheap sexy panties don't make you feel sexy when you're scratching yourself down there.  You gotta get expensive sexy panties if you both want to think you feel sexy.


Maybe so but I'll never fork out 90 bucks for a La Perla thong! [emoji1] I can handle a bit of scratchy lace.


----------



## AECornell

mkr said:


> But I do love me some granny panties.  Never thought I'd say that until I was pregnant a couple times.  They're quite lovely.



Haha yes! I was strictly a thing girl until I was super pregnant and then after I was like "ugh granny panties are amazing."


----------



## kkfiregirl

AECornell said:


> Haha yes! I was strictly a thing girl until I was super pregnant and then after I was like "ugh granny panties are amazing."



Yep! They go well with the hospital sized pads[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## kkfiregirl

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Maybe so but I'll never fork out 90 bucks for a La Perla thong! [emoji1] I can handle a bit of scratchy lace.



The cosabella and hankypanky thongs are comfortable and much less than $90/pair.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I've never had problems with VS underwear falling apart, but I don't wear it on a daily basis so.


----------



## cdtracing

I have always worn bikini panties.  Never could get use to wearing thongs.  I'd just as soon go commando rather that wear something going up the crack of my @ss, I don't care how lacy & pretty they are!!


----------



## pixiejenna

Deco said:


> Never ceases to amaze me that Adriana's body has produced two babies.


How about two babies and she's got 14 years on Kendull and looks better.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cdtracing

I've looked at a lot of the VS pics & am not impressed with Kendull as a model at all.  She's not unique or even striking in her looks.  To me, her skin looks bad & needs a good bit of makeup to cover it.  Her body isn't that great & she can't walk.  The only thing she has going for her is her last name & I'm not sure how long that will have a draw.  She young but if she doesn't start taking care of her body, her career won't last long...there's a lot of competition out there.  I expect that soon she will be right there with her sister's getting all kinds of treatments (at the dentist) to try & stay relevant.  JMO


----------



## arnott

pinkfeet said:


> *I remember when the VS girls were lush and sexy not boring toothpicks.* And VS panties were the best. Those were the days!



Yes!  Where was Candace this year?


----------



## mkr

I would have thought the makeup artists would have really played up her super dark eyes with some super dark shadow.  She didn't look sexy at all.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

arnott said:


> Yes!  Where was Candace this year?



She gave birth a month or two before the show - both her and Behati


----------



## twin-fun

Kendall has zero sex appeal. It takes more than just slapping on a lace bra and barely there panties to excude sex appeal and neither her nor the Hadid sisters got it.


----------



## Sasha2012

It's December - but that doesn't seem to matter to Kylie Jenner.

The 19-year-old slipped into another sexy bikini of the second day running on Saturday.

The reality star uploaded a second couple of snaps to Instagram as she showed off her envious curves in a revealing two-piece.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...bikini-night-partying-Tyga.html#ixzz4RpdIcB5U


----------



## berrydiva

Love the last bikini


----------



## fightthesunrise

It's been SO cold in LA lately. This girl is nuts.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I thought Kendall looked better than ever at the VS show. She got super flattering outfits. She's not a good fit for that runway because she's boring but it could have been a lot worse.


----------



## Deco

What adventure?  Sitting in the pool when it's cold is adventure?


----------



## V0N1B2

fightthesunrise said:


> It's been SO cold in LA lately. This girl is nuts.


I think the pics were taken in Miami 


Deco said:


> What adventure?  Sitting in the pool when it's cold is adventure?


Yes. Adventure! Fun! Posing in a pool the same way your half-sister did many years ago.  How long do you have to sit there and pose and how many pictures do you need to take before you settle on the ones you want to publish?
Poor child, no friends with her to lounge by the pool, talk about which professors at university are hot or super nerdy, go browse the cool Art Deco district... Just alone, posing for them dolla bills and advertising her "wares".  Maybe dreaming up the next KylieKolor for her colorpop original lipkits while wading in the water careful not to get her extensions wet.


----------



## mkr

Adventure?  Did she really have to fly to Miami to take selfies by the pool?  Can someone please tell her that there is a beach not to far from her?  if I was flying to Miami I sure wouldn't be laying around a pool.


----------



## beekmanhill

Maybe Tyga had a gig.


----------



## mkr

beekmanhill said:


> Maybe Tyga had a gig.


----------



## gillianna

When your family gets the rental houses/condos  for free in order for the  home remntal company to advertise them they go for it.  Who knows they might even get the plane tickets paid for too.  It is a nice change from the daily pap walks in the town they hang out in.


----------



## Lounorada

Ahh yes, nothing says 'adventure' like spending hours to get your hair and makeup done only to
end up squatting in the shallow end of a swimming pool for pictures...





Someone should buy her a dictionary for Christmas.


----------



## mkr

Lounorada said:


> Ahh yes, nothing says 'adventure' like spending hours to get your hair and makeup done only to
> end up squatting in the shallow end of a swimming pool for pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone should buy her a dictionary for Christmas.



Do they sell a picture book version?


----------



## pixiejenna

mkr said:


> Do they sell a picture book version?


That might still be to challenging for her, maybe a book on tape?


----------



## Lounorada

mkr said:


> Do they sell a picture book version?


----------



## VickyB

twin-fun said:


> Kendall has zero sex appeal. It takes more than just slapping on a lace bra and barely there panties to excude sex appeal and neither her nor the Hadid sisters got it.


ITA with you on Kendull. The Hadid sisters have rockin looks. They may not be best suited for VS.


----------



## Esizzle

I mean KenDULL is named that for a reason haha! I think Gigi is gorgeous but not sexy...she can be good in some editorials but she isnt sexy in motion. Bella isnt anything special in the looks department either. All these instagram famous models are missing that something something that older generation of true supermodels had. They dont even have an ounce of charisma compared to Gisele Bundchen


----------



## mkr

Joan Smalls rocked it.  She looked right into the camera lens.  Perfection.


----------



## ashlie

mkr said:


> Joan Smalls rocked it.  She looked right into the camera lens.  Perfection.



She's always been great!!


----------



## mkr

I really loved all the suede? thigh high boots.


----------



## beekmanhill

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-revealing-gold-enjoys-wine-Miami-Beach.html

Why would you wear a top that you have to keep adjusting all day long?  
Her face just does not look good.  She looks tired and her makeup is not flattering at all.   

I like her in the Muse commercial; that is the best thing I've seen her in.  But why did they use the Lady Marmalade music?  IT doesn't go with Kendall's look at all.  Maybe the people that see the commercial don't know the song.


----------



## dangerouscurves

cdtracing said:


> I have always worn bikini panties.  Never could get use to wearing thongs.  I'd just as soon go commando rather that wear something going up the crack of my @ss, I don't care how lacy & pretty they are!!



+1.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

beekmanhill said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-revealing-gold-enjoys-wine-Miami-Beach.html
> 
> Why would you wear a top that you have to keep adjusting all day long?
> Her face just does not look good.  She looks tired and her makeup is not flattering at all.
> 
> I like her in the Muse commercial; that is the best thing I've seen her in.  But why did they use the Lady Marmalade music?  IT doesn't go with Kendall's look at all.  Maybe the people that see the commercial don't know the song.



funny note, its a dress yet she wore it as a top
we have ourselves a clever girl,* yes its purely sarcasm  *
you see the dress/top is sexy so she though hey i may look sexy in this
i dont think she comprehend that its YOU that wears the clothes and not the other way around
with a banging body, the dress would look hot
but its not for you kendall, maybe kylie?
https://www.areyouami.com/collections/dresses/products/misa-dress


----------



## pixiejenna

I wonder if she's taking a page from Kourts book. Dress or top it looks bloody awful on her. In general I like high waisted jeans but she makes them look bad. The girl behind her looks a million times better than her lol. The saddest part of the pics is the grand display she's putting on of how much of a good time she's having. Other than her body guards she's by herself in all of the pics.


----------



## AECornell

She wears short shorts in cold NYC yet wears jeans on the beach?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

VS is only good for period panties, lol. I buy and wear them soley for that reason. I grab the bikini style in dark colors only so that when my little red friend comes I don't have to sacrifice my good, pretty, lacy ones. Cheap and functional. 

Lol at Kylie and her 'adventure'. K, girl. Sitting in the pool in a full face of makeup is her idea of adventure...alrighty then. Cute bikini, tho.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I weep for the youth, Kylie's store opened and the teens are going balistic, crying, fainting etc...WTF


----------



## Jayne1

Glitterandstuds said:


> I weep for the youth, Kylie's store opened and the teens are going balistic, crying, fainting etc...WTF


Oh, no.  What do they admire about her?


----------



## Chloe_chick999

When I was 15, back in '85, I cried when I saw Steven Tyler play "Dream On" on a white grand piano...never in a million years would I cry over a girl like Kylie. I dont get it.


----------



## beekmanhill

I saw that line in front of her pop up store on Instagram and I too despaired for the fans.  They are all willing to wait in line for hours to see her and spend their parents' hard earned money on a boatload of her cosmetics.   Some of the pictures she's been posting recently are outright soft porn.   I hate to think of her as a role model for young kids.   I'm mystified as to how she attained this level of popularity.


----------



## Deco

Her comment about adventure made me realize just how lacking adventure Kylie's life is.  Nevermind not going to school, not playing on the volleyball team, not getting up in front of the class to deliver a speech, not getting asked to prom, not backpacking through the world before college, not going to college, not living in a dorm with students from around the country and the world, not being a part of a team of your peers with similar goals (whether education, sports, other competition, exploring the world, debating politics, advocating for a cause).  She doesn't even have as much adventure as Kendall.  At least Kendall is part of a group of models who travel and work together.  Kylie's life seems utterly repetitive and one note, and worst of all, solitary.  Yes, she's earning money,  but her existence seems very limited.


----------



## bagsforme

It boggles my mind how Kylie has built an empire with the lip kits.  I have one and they are cheap, smelly, drying lipsticks.   Her snapchats are boring of her just doing selfies.  I don't get it!!!  
I do have to admire that she turned her lips which she was self conscious about into a multimillion dollar company.


----------



## mkr

Is Kylie even in the news or in teen mags?  Honestly the only news I hear about her is in this thread.


----------



## beekmanhill

I think social media is the new papers and magazines.  She is huge on social media.


----------



## berrydiva

beekmanhill said:


> I think social media is the new papers and magazines.  She is huge on social media.


Social media has been the news/media for a few years now.. it's amazing. Info travels so fast on Twitter it's not even possible for network news to keep up. It's fascinating, to me.


----------



## Sasha2012

Six days before she actually turns 36, Christina Aguilera has already begun to celebrate, throwing a celebrity-strewn dance party.

Flush with purple lighting, the Saturday night festivities saw guest Kylie Jenner grabbing the singer for brief kiss on the mouth.

The 19-year-old was in once again wearing Aguilera's Dirrty music video look, only this time she picked the yellow and black version that the pop star wore 14 years earlier for TRL Presents: Christina Aguilera Stripped In NYC 2002 At Brooklyn Bridge.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nger-celebrates-turning-36.html#ixzz4SYcwWi4k


----------



## Sasha2012

The grand opening of her new pop-up shop launch in West Hollywood was a roaring success for the reality starlet.

And Kylie Jenner, 19, was celebrating in style following the bash with a slap-up meal alongside her boyfriend Tyga, 27, on Friday night.

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians favourite looked smoking hot in an all-red ensemble as she arrived at Catch LA for their date night.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...leather-ensemble-date-Tyga.html#ixzz4SYehJVJ6


----------



## berrydiva

I'm going to need them to take the car wash/dealer/rental mat protection paper out the car before they make a grand entrance.


----------



## arnott

Kendall has a signed ornament for operation smile here:

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Balsam-Hill-...390904?hash=item4b0d949e78:g:dXkAAOSw6DtYRcT8


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Glitterandstuds said:


> I weep for the youth, Kylie's store opened and the teens are going balistic, crying, fainting etc...WTF


----------



## mkr

So they're celebrating the success by going out to dinner?  Like they cook.

They go out to dinner every single night.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I watched a lot youtube videos that say Kylie is a stuck-up bish. These are the people who used to be her fans and would pay 200€ to have VIP places next to her in events.


----------



## mkr

dangerouscurves said:


> I watched a lot youtube videos that say Kylie is a stuck-up bish. These are the people who used to be her fans and would pay 200€ to have VIP places next to her in events.


Very likely.

But sometimes I get a vibe that she is shy.  Is it possible to be shy verbally but also be an exhibitionist?


----------



## WishList986

dangerouscurves said:


> I watched a lot youtube videos that say Kylie is a stuck-up bish. These are the people who used to be her fans and would pay 200€ to have VIP places next to her in events.





mkr said:


> Very likely.
> 
> But sometimes I get a vibe that she is shy.  Is it possible to be shy verbally but also be an exhibitionist?


Also the opinions expressed in videos like that could just be to get more attention. If they can make it a negative experience and title it something dramatic, they can get more views/attention.


----------



## Lounorada

Yikes, that face... rough. It's almost impossible to believe she's only 19 yrs old 

Tumblr


----------



## kkfiregirl

mkr said:


> Very likely.
> 
> But sometimes I get a vibe that she is shy.  Is it possible to be shy verbally but also be an exhibitionist?



Yes, people are complicated & most of us are walking contradictions [emoji14]


----------



## terebina786

mkr said:


> Very likely.
> 
> But sometimes I get a vibe that she is shy.  Is it possible to be shy verbally but also be an exhibitionist?



That sounds a lot like me.  I'm by no means loud and obnoxious and people have said that they think I'm a b*tch but sometimes I'm just not a people person.


----------



## White Orchid

Lounorada said:


> Yikes, that face... rough. It's almost impossible to believe she's only 19 yrs old
> 
> Tumblr


She is actually morphing into Michael Jackson IMO.  It's as if her plastic surgeon has used a MJ template.


----------



## Lounorada

*
Tumblr*


----------



## Tivo

Lounorada said:


> Yikes, that face... rough. It's almost impossible to believe she's only 19 yrs old
> 
> Tumblr


That mouth is a disaster. She definitely needs the photoshop.


----------



## Deco

She's trying to trans into an anime character.  Of the hentai variety.


----------



## shiny_things

My goodness, that girl is going to be ruined beyond repair before she's 25. Imagine 20 years down the line with all the PS, what she is going to look like.

Her self esteem is so low it's completely tragic.


----------



## DesigningStyle

White Orchid said:


> She is actually morphing into Michael Jackson IMO.  It's as if her plastic surgeon has used a MJ template.


I agree.  I had to do a double take!


----------



## poopsie

DesigningStyle said:


> I agree.  I had to do a double take!




eeeeep..............................once was_ more_ than enough for me


----------



## whimsic

mkr said:


> Very likely.
> 
> But sometimes I get a vibe that she is shy.  Is it possible to be shy verbally but also be an exhibitionist?



Nah. I remember seeing one episode ages ago when she was a kid, she's didn't strike me as shy. She seems like she has extremely low self esteem though.


----------



## Jayne1

White Orchid said:


> She is actually morphing into Michael Jackson IMO.  It's as if her plastic surgeon has used a MJ template.


In that picture? I thought she looked like the tall one from Jersey Shore. The one who morphed wirh plastic surgery.


----------



## White Orchid

Jayne1 said:


> In that picture? I thought she looked like the tall one from Jersey Shore. The one who morphed wirh plastic surgery.


She's like a mishmash of all of them.  Like I said, it will happen if the plastic surgeon is working from a template of sorts.


----------



## cdtracing

Maybe the "dentist" is experimenting.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Jayne1 said:


> In that picture? I thought she looked like the tall one from Jersey Shore. The one who morphed wirh plastic surgery.



Yes, she looks like J-Wow, especially around the mouth.


----------



## V0N1B2

whimsic said:


> Nah. I remember seeing one episode ages ago when she was a kid, she's didn't strike me as shy. She seems like she has extremely low self esteem though.


I agree, I don't think she's shy either. I think it's more a case of Kylie not being all that bright. Be honest - can anyone here imagine having a conversation with her? About anything other than say, makeup?
Her low self-esteem is quite evident when you consider the amount of work she's had done to change her face.  The truth is, she's got her mum to thank for that. Imagine being a young girl/pre-teen and having your own mother drive home the point that your face and ass is the key to your future. Instead of encouraging you to excel in math or science or even writing, she told you that you could make money off your looks. That's gotta fcuk you up in some way.  Telling your child she isn't good enough the way she is, but with a new nose/lips/boobs/whatever, she'll have money, fame and men. Kylie probably wanted to have the work done but you know it was her mother who actively encouraged it and paid for it. Mama's credit card paid for the first few procedures, I'm sure.
It's really sad to be honest.


----------



## limom

V0N1B2 said:


> I agree, I don't think she's shy either. I think it's more a case of Kylie not being all that bright. Be honest - can anyone here imagine having a conversation with her? About anything other than say, makeup?
> Her low self-esteem is quite evident when you consider the amount of work she's had done to change her face.  The truth is, she's got her mum to thank for that. Imagine being a young girl/pre-teen and having your own mother drive home the point that your face and ass is the key to your future. Instead of encouraging you to excel in math or science or even writing, she told you that you could make money off your looks. That's gotta fcuk you up in some way.  Telling your child she isn't good enough the way she is, but with a new nose/lips/boobs/whatever, she'll have money, fame and men. Kylie probably wanted to have the work done but you know it was her mother who actively encouraged it and paid for it. Mama's credit card paid for the first few procedures, I'm sure.
> It's really sad to be honest.


It is not like she had a strong father figure either.
Can u imagine what her childhood was like????


----------



## dangerouscurves

The girl in the video said she was downright rude. I don't think she made it up because she looked genuinely pi$$ed off.


----------



## Jikena

dangerouscurves said:


> The girl in the video said she was downright rude. I don't think she made it up because she looked genuinely pi$$ed off.



What video, please ?


----------



## Sasha2012

She recently strutted down the catwalk in her lingerie during the Victoria's Secret Fashion Show.

And Kendall Jenner was showing off her underwear once again on Thursday.

The 21-year-old flashed her lacy black bra as she grabbed a coffee in Los Angeles.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oria-s-Secret-Fashion-Show.html#ixzz4SyvlzaTJ


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jikena said:


> What video, please ?


----------



## arnott

That Christmas 2000 picture is the most personality I've ever seen from Kendall.


----------



## arnott

dangerouscurves said:


>




That was hilarious.   I looked up this girl's channel and she still ended up buying Kylie's cosmetics after all that.


----------



## beekmanhill

Here is an interesting story about Kylie and her marketing success with social media.   The mystery to me though is, why Kylie?  There are loads of people who have jumped on the social media marketing platform.  She seems to have had the most success.  

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/14/f...&nl=nytliving&nlid=74046128&ref=headline&_r=0


----------



## gracekelly

beekmanhill said:


> Here is an interesting story about Kylie and her marketing success with social media.   The mystery to me though is, why Kylie?  There are loads of people who have jumped on the social media marketing platform.  She seems to have had the most success.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/14/f...&nl=nytliving&nlid=74046128&ref=headline&_r=0


I read this and thanked my lucky stars that I was not near this the day I went over to that mall.  As if she has the brains for any of this.  Kudos to the marketing people behind her and the rest of her family as they are making a ton of money off the backs of unwitting idiots.  They are fooling a lot of people  Was there anyone in that crowd over the age of 16?


----------



## pixiejenna

Kylie's success is due to PMK. She doesn't actually do anything she let's others do all the work while she just shows up just like Kimbo did. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lovemysavior

gracekelly said:


> I read this and thanked my lucky stars that I was not near this the day I went over to that mall.  As if she has the brains for any of this.  Kudos to the marketing people behind her and the rest of her family as they are making a ton of money off the backs of unwitting idiots.  They are fooling a lot of people  Was there anyone in that crowd over the age of 16?


I didn't go on grand opening day,  but I walked by it the week after just to see what the hype was.  The lines were still super long, but the store looked unfinished and poorly decorated from what I could see through the window. My friend and I just took a selfie @savedsoulstyle on Instagram  for the heck of it to show it to my daughter who wanted to go but had to work. I live about 3 1/2 hours away from her store so it will be a while before I maybe even try to go back.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Chloe_chick999

I read you could only browse for like 10 min and nothing had prices, you couldn't sit on the floor as you were waiting in line, what a joke.


----------



## kirsten

I think I'm going to her pop up shop on Wednesday. From all I've seen of her holiday eyeshadow kit I'm in love and need it. [emoji53]


----------



## White Orchid

kirsten said:


> I think I'm going to her pop up shop on Wednesday. From all I've seen of her holiday eyeshadow kit I'm in love and need it. [emoji53]


We forgive you.  Kinda


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> We forgive you.  Kinda


Speak for yourself.


----------



## Oryx816

kirsten said:


> I think I'm going to her pop up shop on Wednesday. From all I've seen of her holiday eyeshadow kit I'm in love and need it. [emoji53]





White Orchid said:


> We forgive you.  Kinda



Hmmm....I wasn't going to forgive you but then I saw you were a pug lover, so your pug credentials get you a pass....this time.  [emoji23]


----------



## White Orchid

Oryx816 said:


> Hmmm....I wasn't going to forgive you but then I saw you were a pug lover, so your pug credentials get you a pass....this time.  [emoji23]


Yeah it was the pugs that kind of softened my resolve too.  Kinda.


----------



## Tivo

pixiejenna said:


> Kylie's success is due to PMK. She doesn't actually do anything she let's others do all the work while she just shows up just like Kimbo did.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


Kris Jenner pimps like no other.


----------



## gracekelly

Tivo said:


> Kris Jenner pimps like no other.


T.H.I.S.

She is the one with the original twisted brain.  She has done everything from day one to make all of this happen and i am willing to bet, approves everything that gets published.  What more can you say of a mother who approves of sex tapes, nude pix, scandal and whatever else in this world sells.  The end justifies the means?


----------



## Tivo

gracekelly said:


> T.H.I.S.
> 
> She is the one with the original twisted brain.  She has done everything from day one to make all of this happen and i am willing to bet, approves everything that gets published.  What more can you say of a mother who approves of sex tapes, nude pix, scandal and whatever else in this world sells.  The end justifies the means?


Her girls are stupid, but Kris is not. She knows what she's doing.


----------



## gracekelly

Tivo said:


> Her girls are stupid, but Kris is not. She knows what she's doing.


Sorry if it sounded as if I didn't think that.  I totally agree that she knows what she is doing, but I still think she is twisted.


----------



## caitlin1214

V0N1B2 said:


> I agree, I don't think she's shy either. I think it's more a case of Kylie not being all that bright. Be honest - can anyone here imagine having a conversation with her? About anything other than say, makeup?
> Her low self-esteem is quite evident when you consider the amount of work she's had done to change her face.  The truth is, she's got her mum to thank for that. Imagine being a young girl/pre-teen and having your own mother drive home the point that your face and ass is the key to your future. Instead of encouraging you to excel in math or science or even writing, she told you that you could make money off your looks. That's gotta fcuk you up in some way.  Telling your child she isn't good enough the way she is, but with a new nose/lips/boobs/whatever, she'll have money, fame and men. Kylie probably wanted to have the work done but you know it was her mother who actively encouraged it and paid for it. Mama's credit card paid for the first few procedures, I'm sure.
> It's really sad to be honest.



Dorian Gray Syndrome only describes men, but it totally sounds like Kyle and the rest of that ilk:

The *Dorian Gray syndrome* (*DGS*) denotes a cultural and societal phenomenon characterized by a man's extreme pride in his personal appearance and the fitness of his physique, which are accompanied by difficulties in coping with the requirements of psychological maturation and with the aging of his body.

The DGS is characterized by a triad of symptoms that overlap, and so combine diagnostic signs of dysmorphophobia,narcissistic character traits, and the immaturity of arrested development, which often are found in paraphilias. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dorian_Gray_syndrome


----------



## V0N1B2

caitlin1214 said:


> Dorian Gray Syndrome only describes men, but it totally sounds like Kyle and the rest of that ilk:
> 
> The *Dorian Gray syndrome* (*DGS*) denotes a cultural and societal phenomenon characterized by a man's extreme pride in his personal appearance and the fitness of his physique, which are accompanied by difficulties in coping with the requirements of psychological maturation and with the aging of his body.
> 
> The DGS is characterized by a triad of symptoms that overlap, and so combine diagnostic signs of dysmorphophobia,narcissistic character traits, and the immaturity of arrested development, which often are found in paraphilias.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dorian_Gray_syndrome


I hereby proclaim the female version hencetoforth known as Doreen Gray Syndrome. Coming soon to a DSM near you.


----------



## Deco

Weird that the Dorian Gray Syndrome is now morphed to describe what is essentially narcissism, the very original Greek mythology narcissism where Narcissus fell in love with his own reflection in the water, and was pretty much fooked and rendered incapable to deal with life because of this self love.  I consider the Dorian Gray Syndrome to be selling your soul to the devil for eternal youth, power and charm.  That's what that means.
Incidentally, DGS is the name of my law firm, derived from the names of its three founders.


----------



## bagsforme

Did her grey hound have puppies?  I saw on snap she has two newborn pups.  How many dogs does she have now?  I always see two greyhounds, a dachshund , and a siberian husky puppy.

What happened to the bulldog she gave tyga?


----------



## beekmanhill

Yes, her greyhounds had pups, sigh.  I have no idea how many dogs she has.  Didn't her friend give her a puppy for a birthday present too?


----------



## StopHammertime

If I was that rich I would have so many animals


----------



## afsweet

StopHammertime said:


> If I was that rich I would have so many animals



Yeah look at Tamara Ecclestone!


----------



## kirsten

Well my senses came back to me and I did not go to Kylie's pop up shop. [emoji12] Plus my husband laughed at me.


----------



## pixiejenna

Please don't give them any ideas dolls. The less animals in their possession the better. The Jenner girls have a slightly better track record than the kartrashians but let's not risk it. Please won't someone  think of the poor animals.

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Caz71

Tivo said:


> Kris Jenner pimps like no other.


Whats gonna happen when mum passes?

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## dangerouscurves

kirsten said:


> I think I'm going to her pop up shop on Wednesday. From all I've seen of her holiday eyeshadow kit I'm in love and need it. [emoji53]



No, you don't need it [emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

kirsten said:


> Well my senses came back to me and I did not go to Kylie's pop up shop. [emoji12] Plus my husband laughed at me.



Glad you've come over those witches spell! [emoji106]


----------



## dangerouscurves

caitlin1214 said:


> Dorian Gray Syndrome only describes men, but it totally sounds like Kyle and the rest of that ilk:
> 
> The *Dorian Gray syndrome* (*DGS*) denotes a cultural and societal phenomenon characterized by a man's extreme pride in his personal appearance and the fitness of his physique, which are accompanied by difficulties in coping with the requirements of psychological maturation and with the aging of his body.
> 
> The DGS is characterized by a triad of symptoms that overlap, and so combine diagnostic signs of dysmorphophobia,narcissistic character traits, and the immaturity of arrested development, which often are found in paraphilias.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dorian_Gray_syndrome



Sounds like Narcissistic Personality Disorder to me.


----------



## Sasha2012

his model got her rumoured rapper beau's motor running in a $260,000 car.

While they have yet to confirm their romance, Kendall Jenner and A$AP Rocky enjoyed a very date-like dinner on Thursday.

The pair's evening had all the hallmarks of a date with the model and the 28-year-old rapper dining at Mastro's in Beverly Hills. California.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ri-fancy-steak-dinner-date.html#ixzz4TiySVFnn


----------



## redney

In the first few pictures they look like they don't even know each other. 

But, look, just like her sisters, she's the driver.


----------



## White Orchid

kirsten said:


> Well my senses came back to me and I did not go to Kylie's pop up shop. [emoji12] Plus my husband laughed at me.


Good  cos we were gonna kick you out of our sorority - we bishes are like that.  Ruthless!


----------



## pukasonqo

redney said:


> In the first few pictures they look like they don't even know each other.
> 
> But, look, just like her sisters, she's the driver.



their body language...


----------



## mkr

They're hiding like they're A-listers.  There was one photographer.  The streets were empty.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

why is A$AP Rocky hanging out with kendall in the first place?
can you imagine the conversation ?
i am sure both were on their phones 24/7
i agree the body language screams i am  f*cking bored get me out of here !!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

What do you call a male beard??!


----------



## Oryx816

Sophie-Rose said:


> What do you call a male beard??!



Perhaps a "merkin"?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sophie-Rose said:


> What do you call a male beard??!



Peach fuzz?


----------



## poopsie

Oryx816 said:


> Perhaps a "merkin"?




I still can't believe there is a designer named Merkin. Just couldn't ever bring myself to say that I am carrying my Merkin today
Off to watch Amanda Palmer's ode to the merkin


----------



## AEGIS

mkr said:


> Very likely.
> 
> But sometimes I get a vibe that she is shy.  Is it possible to be shy verbally but also be an exhibitionist?



I think she likely has very poor social skills.


----------



## lovemysavior

I don't even know who this fella is, but they just seem so "not each other's type".

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pursegrl12

lovemysavior said:


> I don't even know who this fella is, but they just seem so "not each other's type".
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app



Well he's a guy so yeah....


----------



## White Orchid

AEGIS said:


> I think she likely has very poor social skills.


Nah, she just dumb.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kris' Christmas Eve party


----------



## Sasha2012

3 Hermes Bags from Tyga

via Kylie's snapchat


----------



## mkr

Kylie's boobies are enormous - and then they're not.  She changes her figure with every photo op.

Did someone at Hermes accidentally leave the back door open last night cuz that is the only way Tyga got his hands on those Birkins.


----------



## V0N1B2

Aww, he Birkin loves her. 
Adorable.


----------



## rockhollow

mkr said:


> Kylie's boobies are enormous - and then they're not.  She changes her figure with every photo op.
> 
> Did someone at Hermes accidentally leave the back door open last night cuz that is the only way Tyga got his hands on those Birkins.



In the Christmas photos, her breasts do look enormous. I hope it's just the way the photo is taken or padding, and not another breast enlargement. 
I agree with others, what's this poor girl going to look like in 20 years. It's so hard to image that they don't think about these kind of things - live in the moment I guess.

And why does she need 3 purses for christmas? I'm all for getting a  beautiful handbag for  Christmas, but why does it have to so excessive and have 3 Hermes. How much would 3 cost? I thought that Tyga is always broke.


----------



## pukasonqo

rockhollow said:


> In the Christmas photos, her breasts do look enormous. I hope it's just the way the photo is taken or padding, and not another breast enlargement.
> I agree with others, what's this poor girl going to look like in 20 years. It's so hard to image that they don't think about these kind of things - live in the moment I guess.
> 
> And why does she need 3 purses for christmas? I'm all for getting a  beautiful handbag for  Christmas, but why does it have to so excessive and have 3 Hermes. How much would 3 cost? I thought that Tyga is always broke.



i think "from tyga" should be read as"kylie bought them herself" or PMK gave tyga the $$$ or the birkins she doesn't use to "give" to kylie


----------



## V0N1B2

rockhollow said:


> And why does she need 3 purses for christmas? I'm all for getting a  beautiful handbag for  Christmas, but why does it have to so excessive and have 3 Hermes. How much would 3 cost? I thought that Tyga is always broke.


Around $80-$90K for all three I think? Man, it's a good thing she's not dating some broke ass accounting student from USC.
Yeah, I think the "gifts" found their way to Kylie via Kris' closet.

PS: Merry Christmas @rockhollow from across the Strait.


----------



## ashlie

V0N1B2 said:


> Around $80-$90K for all three I think? Man, it's a good thing she's not dating some broke ass accounting student from USC.
> Yeah, I think the "gifts" found their way to Kylie via Kris' closet.
> 
> PS: Merry Christmas @rockhollow from across the Strait.



Honestly I believe it would be more than that....


----------



## redney

Funny how it's PMK'S Christmas party yet no pics of her Joker grin. Hmm. She's been undercover for a while. Lots of dental work?


----------



## Erum7860

I think one if the Berkins was from Kris...all the sisters were unwrapping and showing off B's on their snapchats


----------



## whimsic

They really know how to cheapen something..


----------



## AEGIS

rockhollow said:


> In the Christmas photos, her breasts do look enormous. I hope it's just the way the photo is taken or padding, and not another breast enlargement.
> I agree with others, what's this poor girl going to look like in 20 years. It's so hard to image that they don't think about these kind of things - live in the moment I guess.
> 
> And why does she need 3 purses for christmas? I'm all for getting a  beautiful handbag for  Christmas, but why does it have to so excessive and have 3 Hermes. How much would 3 cost? I thought that Tyga is always broke.


He is in arrears for so many things. He probably bought these with the allowance Kylie gives him


----------



## Viva La Fashion

whimsic said:


> They really know how to cheapen something..


tell me about it!!!
would you value the birkin and cherish it have you gotten 1?
or it would abusive it to the point of getting 3 like it cost $10 dollar? what the heck?
having said that, kylie snap yesterday were outrages!
come on every single gift exchanged was ass fat incredibly expensive
cars, jewelry, and luxurious bags wow its like money do grow on trees
did anyone see what PMK gifted corey?? wow he must reallyyyyy be a gooood boyfriend 
i could go on and on on the gifts
but damn do they cheapen everything 
if i gave someone a gift it would be sentimental  and thoughtful even if its expensive (if i could afford it)
but not of the extent of buying 3 bags


----------



## mkr

Are you posting on your phone by chance?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Everything about their Christmas was excessive. They gave MJ two cars, Corey got a car, Kris got a car etc..etc..and they love to show it off.


----------



## chowlover2

Yes, but the cars are always just leases, not bought. Much cheaper than buying. Of course their fans have no idea.


----------



## redney

Glitterandstuds said:


> Everything about their Christmas was excessive. They gave MJ two cars, Corey got a car, Kris got a car etc..etc..and they love to show it off.


All for show. Those leases will be up soon.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> Kylie's boobies are enormous - and then they're not.  She changes her figure with every photo op.
> 
> Did someone at Hermes accidentally leave the back door open last night cuz that is the only way Tyga got his hands on those Birkins.


 I think you're right!!!  His broke azz can't even keep a car leased so there's no way he could afford  Birkin much less 3 unless he lifted them.  He probably put them on her credit card & she'll pay the bill.


----------



## cdtracing

Viva La Fashion said:


> tell me about it!!!
> would you value the birkin and cherish it have you gotten 1?
> or it would abusive it to the point of getting 3 like it cost $10 dollar? what the heck?
> having said that, kylie snap yesterday were outrages!
> come on every single gift exchanged was ass fat incredibly expensive
> cars, jewelry, and luxurious bags wow its like money do grow on trees
> did anyone see what PMK gifted corey?? wow he must reallyyyyy be a gooood boyfriend
> i could go on and on on the gifts
> but damn do they cheapen everything
> if i gave someone a gift it would be sentimental  and thoughtful even if its expensive (if i could afford it)
> but not of the extent of buying 3 bags



I agree.  Everything about them is excessive & extravagant.  Everything is so expensive....they'll never appreciate a less expensive gift from the heart.  When the ride is over & they fall from grace & are broke, it's going to be hard for them to adjust to less.  I'm surprised Hermes continues to sell to them given the taint of their name.


----------



## mkr

I'm surprised Hermes sells to them now.  It cheapens their image.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

mkr said:


> Are you posting on your phone by chance?


why ?


----------



## mundodabolsa

mkr said:


> I'm surprised Hermes sells to them now.  It cheapens their image.



Although I don't think Hermes would have a problem selling to them and probably often do, PMK seems to source most of their birkins through a reseller I'd rather not name and give business to.  They've featured pictures of several members of the family browsing their stuff on their instagram and they very frequently picture rare birkins that the Kardashians then sport within the same time frame. 

Actually, just looking now they posted a pic of Kylie a few weeks ago with a birkin of theirs.  So yeah, Kris isn't shopping directly at Hermes for these.


----------



## lovemysavior

Every time I read about their exaggerated gifts, it reminds me about Whitney Houston's quote about spiraling down once you make it to the top and there's nowhere else to go...so sad.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mkr

mundodabolsa said:


> Although I don't think Hermes would have a problem selling to them and probably often do, PMK seems to source most of their birkins through a reseller I'd rather not name and give business to.  They've featured pictures of several members of the family browsing their stuff on their instagram and they very frequently picture rare birkins that the Kardashians then sport within the same time frame.
> 
> Actually, just looking now they posted a pic of Kylie a few weeks ago with a birkin of theirs.  So yeah, Kris isn't shopping directly at Hermes for these.


So technically the K's are buying Birkins from say, EBAY.


----------



## mkr

Viva La Fashion said:


> why ?


Nothing really.  It just seemed like a few of your words weren't "you".  Not that I know you but I know you, you know?


----------



## Tivo

Sasha2012 said:


> Kris' Christmas Eve party


Kendall's face looks...different.


----------



## CeeJay

cdtracing said:


> I think you're right!!!  His broke azz can't even keep a car leased so there's no way he could afford  Birkin much less 3 unless he lifted them.  He probably put them on her credit card & she'll pay the bill.



Not too long ago, there was a huge Estate Sale of Tyga's stuff (had to laugh because the Estate Sale company originally put his and Kylie's name on it and then all of a sudden .. POOF, that info disappeared).  Anyhow, happened to talk to another staffer at that company a few weeks ago and she said that he had to sell EVERYTHING as he is in dire straits.  She said that Kylie is pretty pissed off that he has no $$$ and as such, he's now having to sleep over at friend's houses as she won't let him stay there all the time.  Heck, I even hear stuff at the Hair Salon and one of the Hairdressers (who knows the gal that does make-up/hair for the K's) said that, 100% .. Kylie's boobs are from PS!  Nothing is a secret out here ..


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> So technically the K's are buying Birkins from say, EBAY.


----------



## chelseavrb

I was watching her snapchat last night and it really bummed me out.  I know that a lot of us here on pf like the finer things, but there was so much excess in their christmas pictures.  Hermes hermes, fur, bag, diamonds, CARS CARS CARS.  It's all so empty and such a bad example for other women. You should have a rich and fulfilling life that includes things other than diamonds and cars. Between that and the dozens of weird snaps of close ups of her fake ass I was just done.  And yet I kind of find her fascinating. It's like, what's she going to do next?


----------



## Viva La Fashion

mkr said:


> Nothing really.  It just seemed like *a few of your words weren't "you"*.  Not that I know you but I know you, you know?


hahaha not really
care to elaborate on that subject?
even so, why being on my phone would make any difference ?


----------



## mkr

Viva La Fashion said:


> hahaha not really
> care to elaborate on that subject?
> even so, why being on my phone would make any difference ?


auto-correct.


----------



## pursegrl12

chelseavrb said:


> I was watching her snapchat last night and it really bummed me out.  I know that a lot of us here on pf like the finer things, but there was so much excess in their christmas pictures.  Hermes hermes, fur, bag, diamonds, CARS CARS CARS.  It's all so empty and such a bad example for other women. You should have a rich and fulfilling life that includes things other than diamonds and cars. Between that and the dozens of weird snaps of close ups of her fake ass I was just done.  And yet I kind of find her fascinating. It's like, what's she going to do next?


It's an example of what NOT TO DO....I got slippers, a fake fireplace and a DD gift card I was stoked


----------



## chelseavrb

@pursegrl12 I hear you.  It doesn't matter what you like, you know?  But flaunting it like that is so off putting.  I'm happy with what I got but the people and the memories are way more important!


----------



## terebina786

Birkins are nice and all but kinda boring to have them in all sorts of colours.  It's like they buy these things just to flaunt "look how much money I have!".  I don't know.. I mean I'm sure people say that about me since I have some stuff but I never IG, FB or anything them... Probably because I'm a huge believer in the evil eye.  And I buy stuff for me, not to show other people.


----------



## bag-princess

terebina786 said:


> Birkins are nice and all but kinda boring to have them in all sorts of colours.  It's like they buy these things just to flaunt "look how much money I have!".  I don't know.. I mean I'm sure people say that about me since I have some stuff but I never IG, FB or anything them... Probably because I'm a huge believer in the evil eye.  *And I buy stuff for me, not to show other people*.




THIS!!
with the exception of some facebook groups for bags/brands i love - i don't believe in flashing bags for all to  see.  i don't even do it here much in spite of their motto! LOL


----------



## chelseavrb

terebina786 said:


> Birkins are nice and all but kinda boring to have them in all sorts of colours.  It's like they buy these things just to flaunt "look how much money I have!".  I don't know.. I mean I'm sure people say that about me since I have some stuff but I never IG, FB or anything them... Probably because I'm a huge believer in the evil eye.  And I buy stuff for me, not to show other people.



I agree. They seem to care more about the status of having a birkin than the bag itself. Like y'all have all that money. Buy some fun bags too.


----------



## DiorT

Anybody see this she just posted on IG??? That is not normal!


----------



## terebina786

Lol she's wearing $20 fashion nova jeans surrounded by Hermes boxes [emoji849]


----------



## chelseavrb

DiorT said:


> Anybody see this she just posted on IG??? That is not normal!



I can't.  You can always spot a fake ass but this is next level. No one has that thin a waist with that curvy a backside. She should have stopped two procedures ago. The


----------



## berrydiva

DiorT said:


> Anybody see this she just posted on IG??? That is not normal!


I saw it posted on Fashion Nova's IG page, I don't follow any Kardashians on IG. They're weirdly obsessed with having a bubble butt...it must be a sad existence to not like yourself that much. I don't know if she has on butt pads or she did a BBL or if it's just using an app...either way it's stupid.


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> Kylie's boobies are enormous - and then they're not.  She changes her figure with every photo op.
> 
> Did someone at Hermes accidentally leave the back door open last night cuz that is the only way Tyga got his hands on those Birkins.


I believe they get/are loaned many of their Bs from that woman that is a reseller. Kris plugged her store/website on their show once or twice.


----------



## cdtracing

pursegrl12 said:


> It's an example of what NOT TO DO....I got slippers, a fake fireplace and a DD gift card I was stoked



I hear ya!!  I got a new laptop & will be gettting some much needed new furniture for the living room after New Years is over.  I was very happy but mostly happy because I got to spend another Christmas with my mother who is 86 & the rest of my family.  Material things are nice but it's family & the memories you make with them that's important.  We don't have that many Christmases to spend with my mother.  Her health is not what it use to be.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

cdtracing said:


> I hear ya!!  I got a new laptop & will be gettting some much needed new furniture for the living room after New Years is over.  I was very happy but mostly happy because I got to spend another Christmas with my mother who is 86 & the rest of my family.  Material things are nice but it's family & the memories you make with them that's important.  We don't have that many Christmases to spend with my mother.  Her health is not what it use to be.


sorry to hear that, hope her health gets better
hahah like the kardashian want a reaal Christmas god forbid
no! they want an extravagant celebration and celebrate with people who probably don't even love them ( exhibit A: paris hilton, i mean whyy? exhibit B: miroslava duma)
they want something nice to post in instagram and be the talk of the week in that matter
kardashian are repulsive to 3 things: natural, genuine, and real


----------



## cdtracing

berrydiva said:


> I saw it posted on Fashion Nova's IG page, I don't follow any Kardashians on IG. They're weirdly obsessed with having a bubble butt...it must be a sad existence to not like yourself that much. I don't know if she has on butt pads or she did a BBL or if it's just using an app...either way it's stupid.






I don't even have an IG account but wouldn't follow them if I did.  Their obsession with altering their bodies with PS just screams self esteem issues to me, especially at such a young age.  They're all going to crash & burn when that bubble they live in bursts.


----------



## cdtracing

Viva La Fashion said:


> sorry to hear that, hope her health gets better
> hahah like the kardashian want a reaal Christmas god forbid
> no! they want an extravagant celebration and celebrate with people who probably don't even love them ( exhibit A: paris hilton, i mean whyy? exhibit B: miroslava duma)
> they want something nice to post in instagram and be the talk of the week in that matter
> kardashian are repulsive to 3 things: natural, genuine, and real



Thanks.  My mother still gets around but she's slowed down a lot over the past year & tires real easy.  So this year, we did all the cooking & brought the food to her house for the holiday.  All she has to do was enjoy her grandchildren & everyone's company.  

As for the K family, they're so plastic & phony.  Their holidays & celebrations are full of fake friends, fake boyfriends, fake bodies, everything.  If they ever have to actually live in the real world, they'll be lost.  Without their celebrity status, they're nothing.  They're not even likable in the first place.


----------



## Deco

DiorT said:


> Anybody see this she just posted on IG??? That is not normal!


I thought you meant because she's wearing clothes that cover.


----------



## Lounorada

What a vapid and empty life they live.
Her new boobs look lopsided.
Tumblr

*THE*





*THIRST*




*IS*




*REAL*


----------



## VickyB

Kylie is a total mess.  How can her mother be supportive of all the augmentation? Kendull is the most natural one of the bunch. She's had a few visits to the dentist but the work was tastefully done. I wonder if her sisters are jealous of her?


----------



## cdtracing

Lounorada said:


> What a vapid and empty life they live.
> Her new boobs look lopsided.
> Tumblr
> 
> *THE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THIRST*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *IS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *REAL*



  Yes, they look lopsided to me too.  Kylie has f'ed up her body completely & by next year will be Kimbo's clone!


----------



## Jayne1

terebina786 said:


> Lol she's wearing $20 fashion nova jeans surrounded by Hermes boxes [emoji849]


True, but it's a sponsored photo so she's getting paid.


----------



## mkr

cdtracing said:


> View attachment 3558418
> 
> 
> I don't even have an IG account but wouldn't follow them if I did.  Their obsession with altering their bodies with PS just screams self esteem issues to me, especially at such a young age.  They're all going to crash & burn when that bubble they live in bursts.


I'm not even sure it's low self esteem.  It's like makeup to them.  They get it because they can and it makes them their version of hotter than everyone else.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> I'm not even sure it's low self esteem.  It's like makeup to them.  They get it because they can and it makes them their version of hotter than everyone else.


You may be right.  They do treat all these body modifications like makeup.  I just don't understand it at all.  They're all looking cartoonish.


----------



## berrydiva

I need to know how much money fashion nova is actually making that they can afford to pay her for an ad.


----------



## cdtracing

berrydiva said:


> I need to know how much money fashion nova is actually making that they can afford to pay her for an ad.


I just went to their website for the first time & It's really scary how the models all have that Kartrashian look from head to toe.  SMDH


----------



## berrydiva

cdtracing said:


> I just went to their website for the first time & It's really scary how the models all have that Kartrashian look from head to toe.  SMDH


That's what every thot on IG looks like tbh. Fashion Nova, Hot Miami Styles, and all those IG boutique stores sell the same crap. The "ethnically ambiguous thot in drag queen makeup" is in apparently.


----------



## cdtracing

berrydiva said:


> That's what every thot on IG looks like tbh. Fashion Nova, Hot Miami Styles, and all those IG boutique stores sell the same crap. The "ethnically ambiguous thot in drag queen makeup" is in apparently.


I'm so behind the times & out of step.  I don't have an IG account so I have no idea.  Hopefully, the K followers will outgrow the "drag queen ho" look one day.  I'm so glad I didn't have daughters.


----------



## berrydiva

cdtracing said:


> I'm so behind the times & out of step.  I don't have an IG account so I have no idea.  Hopefully, the K followers will outgrow the "drag queen ho" look one day.  I'm so glad I didn't have daughters.


You are not missing one thing at all. Trust me. lol. I only have an IG account to keep up with family and friends and occasionally laugh at some of the memes. The people who embrace the IG thottie or IG baddie look aren't necessarily Kardashian followers. If anything they're all just following each other's trend on IG or youtube and buy their clothes from the same 4 online shops. Folks here give the Kardashians far too much credit.


----------



## fightthesunrise

berrydiva said:


> That's what every thot on IG looks like tbh. Fashion Nova, Hot Miami Styles, and all those IG boutique stores sell the same crap. The "ethnically ambiguous thot in drag queen makeup" is in apparently.



That's how all the younger girls do their makeup around here. It's really sad. How the hell can they do great eyeliner but have yet to actually switch out of a training bra?!


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

DiorT said:


> Anybody see this she just posted on IG??? That is not normal!



I'm not a photoshop expert, but this def looks like photoshop to me. The lines of the jeans and waist look off….


----------



## berrydiva

mindy621_xoxo said:


> I'm not a photoshop expert, but this def looks like photoshop to me. The lines of the jeans and waist look off….


They don't really use photoshop...it's just altering apps like facetune. So it's never going to look professional....if you think it's off, your guess is right and it's probably altered. The amount of correcting and filtering people do to pics before posting seems exhausting.


----------



## berrydiva

fightthesunrise said:


> That's how all the younger girls do their makeup around here. It's really sad. How the hell can they do great eyeliner but have yet to actually switch out of a training bra?!


I can't wait for this trend to die...but I've already seen the "things we're ditching in 2016" videos/IG posts and many of the things mentioned are these drag queen makeup trends. So let's hope it dies soon.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

cdtracing said:


> Thanks.  My mother still gets around but she's slowed down a lot over the past year & tires real easy.  So this year, we did all the cooking & brought the food to her house for the holiday.  All she has to do was enjoy her grandchildren & everyone's company.
> 
> As for the K family, they're so plastic & phony.  Their holidays & celebrations are full of fake friends, fake boyfriends, fake bodies, everything.  If they ever have to actually live in the real world, they'll be lost.  Without their celebrity status, they're nothing.  They're not even likable in the first place.


exactly, the most important thing is to have her and celebrate Christmas with her 
as for the kardashian, i hear you 
i would love when the day another family take their place and the kardashian become a nobody
yup let's see khloe try and sell  her healthy diet persona or even write a book about then hahaha
cant believe she was new york times bestselling author, yawn


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> I need to know how much money fashion nova is actually making that they can afford to pay her for an ad.


well CardiB says they pay her $20K per month to promote their stuff.  So I'm guessing she might get in the range of $50K


----------



## ashlie

berrydiva said:


> They don't really use photoshop...it's just altering apps like facetune. So it's never going to look professional....if you think it's off, your guess is right and it's probably altered. The amount of correcting and filtering people do to pics before posting seems exhausting.



My boyfriend is a professional photographer and can tell that their photos are in fact photoshopped. By professionals. There are obvious things that only he can see and us normal folk would never pick up on. But don't be fooled. They don't use an "app". They are professionally done.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ashlie said:


> My boyfriend is a professional photographer and can tell that their photos are in fact photoshopped. By professionals. There are obvious things that only he can see and us normal folk would never pick up on. But don't be fooled. They don't use an "app". They are professionally done.


shoot it doesn't even take a professional.  the naked eye can see inconsistencies


----------



## cdtracing

berrydiva said:


> They don't really use photoshop...it's just altering apps like facetune. So it's never going to look professional....if you think it's off, your guess is right and it's probably altered. The amount of correcting and filtering people do to pics before posting seems exhausting.



Like I said, I'm so behind the times!!  I have no idea how to photoshop or use any of the filtering apps on the phone.  I do good just to be able to resize a pic to post it on TPF!!


----------



## guccimamma

cdtracing said:


> Like I said, I'm so behind the times!!  I have no idea how to photoshop or use any of the filtering apps on the phone.  I do good just to be able to resize a pic to post it on TPF!!



i am behind the times with you.  the only time i see instagram is when i check my daughter's to make sure nothing horrible is going on.

i wish i knew how to photoshop, i have stuff that i'd like to wipe away.


----------



## berrydiva

ashlie said:


> My boyfriend is a professional photographer and can tell that their photos are in fact photoshopped. By professionals. There are obvious things that only he can see and us normal folk would never pick up on. But don't be fooled. They don't use an "app". They are professionally done.


Meh. My bro is a pro photog too so I've had my fair share of forcing him to teach me to take pro level pics and how to retouch them. I'm not sure if you've ever used any of these retouching apps but they provide great results if you can get proficient in using them. Their pap shots and pro photos are definitely shopped but there's nothing in those pics that needs a professional eye, the inconsistencies are clear as day and nothing about them scream pro photoshopping....just looks the same as all these other IG "models"


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kendall looks good with red lipstick.


----------



## ashlie

berrydiva said:


> Meh. My bro is a pro photog too so I've had my fair share of forcing him to teach me to take pro level pics and how to retouch them. I'm not sure if you've ever used any of these retouching apps but they provide great results if you can get proficient in using them. Their pap shots and pro photos are definitely shopped but there's nothing in those pics that needs a professional eye, the inconsistencies are clear as day and nothing about them scream pro photoshopping....just looks the same as all these other IG "models"



There are a lot of spots you can tell are photoshopped but they mess up on shadowing that's the only way I would know. I don't know, maybe my eye for it isn't as good, but I personally cannot pick out every single line that has been changed. I never said the professional photoshop they get is good lmao but I really don't think they sit there and do them themselves especially with the changing of shadows/putting shadows in.


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> I can't wait for this trend to die...but I've already seen the "things we're ditching in 2016" videos/IG posts and many of the things mentioned are these drag queen makeup trends. So let's hope it dies soon.


I'd love to see this happen... But then what will these IG makeup girls post about?!


----------



## bisousx

berrydiva said:


> Meh. My bro is a pro photog too so I've had my fair share of forcing him to teach me to take pro level pics and how to retouch them. I'm not sure if you've ever used any of these retouching apps but they provide great results if you can get proficient in using them. Their pap shots and pro photos are definitely shopped but there's nothing in those pics that needs a professional eye, the inconsistencies are clear as day and nothing about them scream pro photoshopping....just looks the same as all these other IG "models"



Yup. All of their photos can be retouched with two apps, Facetune and Enlight. They're very easy to use. If it were my photos I'd be doing it myself instead of sending it to a graphic designer, it's just way too easy to DIY.


----------



## Deco

berrydiva said:


> I can't wait for this trend to die...but I've already seen the "things we're ditching in 2016" videos/IG posts and many of the things mentioned are these drag queen makeup trends. So let's hope it dies soon.


I hope this is true, but I'm a bit skeptical.  The drag queen makeup trend was fueled in part by promoting makeup sales.  When I first got into makeup in my teens, it was eyeliner, blush, a couple of three color eyeshadow palettes, mascara (which I never wore) and lipstick or gloss (never both!).  At 15 I didn't need foundation/base.  Now there's face primer, eyelid primer, colored cream base for eyeshadows, 53 eyeshadow palettes to offering every imaginable color/shade in every texture and finish, cream shadows, 4 different types of eyeliners in every color, special liners for water line and tightlining, eyelash primer and fiber deposits, mascara, false lashes, lip liner, lipstick, lip gloss, cream/liquid foundation, tinted moisturizer, BB/CC creams, setting powder, highlighter, contouring powder/cream, bronzer, eyebrow pencil, shadow, pen, setting spray.  I'm sure I've missed a ton of steps.  the makeup tutorial gurus, most of whom looked like they're preparing for their Kabuki stage debut, use as many products as possible on their face all at the same time.  Everyone rushed to snap up the latest must have, like stick-on lipsticks.  Can't have drawer-fulls of this fun stuff, and run out to buy more of the new offerings (eyeshadow made with real cocoa powder anyone?), without ending up slathering it on the face. Piling on and blending 3-4 different colored eyeshades is the norm.  I don't see this trend going away any time soon because makeup gurus make a living off of promoting maximum use of makeup.  I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## bisousx

I like the contouring look and how it can transform a less attractive girl into a prettier one, but I hate when a girl with perfect skin piles on tons of products and foundation to the point it looks like paint. I see tons of those before/after videos on IG and cringe when they're wearing their foundation like a mask.


----------



## Deco

bisousx said:


> I like the contouring look and how it can transform a less attractive girl into a prettier one, but I hate when a girl with perfect skin piles on tons of products and foundation to the point it looks like paint. I see tons of those before/after videos on IG and cringe when they're wearing their foundation like a mask.


I can understand young girls/women wearing foundation to cover imperfections/acne, dark circles, uneven coloring, whatever.  But if you already have perfect skin, because dang it, you're 18 freaking years old and blessed with youth and the most even, unblemished, unwrinkled perfect skin you will ever have, why in God's name would you cake foundation on it?  Moisturizer and SPF, sure.  But foundation?  Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy????? 

Since having my baby last year, my skin has been reborn, and I've ditched the foundation again.  For this short time that my skin looks good again (not like I'm 18, but even colored, though with crows feet), I'm going bare skinned because no foundation looks as good as my natural skin does when it's on its best behavior.


----------



## White Orchid

Deco said:


> I hope this is true, but I'm a bit skeptical.  The drag queen makeup trend was fueled in part by promoting makeup sales.  When I first got into makeup in my teens, it was eyeliner, blush, a couple of three color eyeshadow palettes, mascara (which I never wore) and lipstick or gloss (never both!).  At 15 I didn't need foundation/base.  Now there's face primer, eyelid primer, colored cream base for eyeshadows, 53 eyeshadow palettes to offering every imaginable color/shade in every texture and finish, cream shadows, 4 different types of eyeliners in every color, special liners for water line and tightlining, eyelash primer and fiber deposits, mascara, false lashes, lip liner, lipstick, lip gloss, cream/liquid foundation, tinted moisturizer, BB/CC creams, setting powder, highlighter, contouring powder/cream, bronzer, eyebrow pencil, shadow, pen, setting spray.  I'm sure I've missed a ton of steps.  the makeup tutorial gurus, most of whom looked like they're preparing for their Kabuki stage debut, use as many products as possible on their face all at the same time.  Everyone rushed to snap up the latest must have, like stick-on lipsticks.  Can't have drawer-fulls of this fun stuff, and run out to buy more of the new offerings (eyeshadow made with real cocoa powder anyone?), without ending up slathering it on the face. Piling on and blending 3-4 different colored eyeshades is the norm.  I don't see this trend going away any time soon because makeup gurus make a living off of promoting maximum use of makeup.  I hope I'm wrong.


And this is why I laugh when women say they're struggling financially.  I've lived on this Earth a long time and until my late 40s, I never even owned a mascara.  Make up for me consisted of eyeliner and lip gloss.

Now that I'm a wee bit old, I've ventured out a bit.  I looove mascara!!!  It's done wonders and I get complimented often when I wear it.  I still don't own foundation (but am going to invest in some tinted moisturiser).  And yes, suffice to say I've been a good saver, lol.

FYI, if anyone can suggest a good tinted moisturiser - hit me up.  I'm thinking Laura Mercier?


----------



## White Orchid

Deco said:


> I hope this is true, but I'm a bit skeptical.  The drag queen makeup trend was fueled in part by promoting makeup sales.  When I first got into makeup in my teens, it was eyeliner, blush, a couple of three color eyeshadow palettes, mascara (which I never wore) and lipstick or gloss (never both!).  At 15 I didn't need foundation/base.  Now there's face primer, eyelid primer, colored cream base for eyeshadows, 53 eyeshadow palettes to offering every imaginable color/shade in every texture and finish, cream shadows, 4 different types of eyeliners in every color, special liners for water line and tightlining, eyelash primer and fiber deposits, mascara, false lashes, lip liner, lipstick, lip gloss, cream/liquid foundation, tinted moisturizer, BB/CC creams, setting powder, highlighter, contouring powder/cream, bronzer, eyebrow pencil, shadow, pen, setting spray.  I'm sure I've missed a ton of steps.  the makeup tutorial gurus, most of whom looked like they're preparing for their Kabuki stage debut, use as many products as possible on their face all at the same time.  Everyone rushed to snap up the latest must have, like stick-on lipsticks.  Can't have drawer-fulls of this fun stuff, and run out to buy more of the new offerings (eyeshadow made with real cocoa powder anyone?), without ending up slathering it on the face. Piling on and blending 3-4 different colored eyeshades is the norm.  I don't see this trend going away any time soon because makeup gurus make a living off of promoting maximum use of makeup.  I hope I'm wrong.


Oh and when I worked in retail decades ago, I was told the cosmetics dept was our biggest revenue earner.


----------



## White Orchid

FYI bishes, those Snapchat filters are a good cheating way of foregoing make-up too. Makes you look years younger! Blemish and wrinkle-free skin, here I come


----------



## bisousx

Deco said:


> I can understand young girls/women wearing foundation to cover imperfections/acne, dark circles, uneven coloring, whatever.  But if you already have perfect skin, because dang it, you're 18 freaking years old and blessed with youth and the most even, unblemished, unwrinkled perfect skin you will ever have, why in God's name would you cake foundation on it?  Moisturizer and SPF, sure.  But foundation?  Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy?????
> 
> Since having my baby last year, my skin has been reborn, and I've ditched the foundation again.  For this short time that my skin looks good again (not like I'm 18, but even colored, though with crows feet), I'm going bare skinned because no foundation looks as good as my natural skin does when it's on its best behavior.



I'm glad my SO is French cause now his mom can send me their natural no-paraben skincare products. They have tons of inexpensive brands at the drugstore. I have this face cleanser ($5) and my skin looks better now than when I was 18! 

I'm tossing out my foundation now too.


----------



## pukasonqo

Deco said:


> I hope this is true, but I'm a bit skeptical.  The drag queen makeup trend was fueled in part by promoting makeup sales.  When I first got into makeup in my teens, it was eyeliner, blush, a couple of three color eyeshadow palettes, mascara (which I never wore) and lipstick or gloss (never both!).  At 15 I didn't need foundation/base.  Now there's face primer, eyelid primer, colored cream base for eyeshadows, 53 eyeshadow palettes to offering every imaginable color/shade in every texture and finish, cream shadows, 4 different types of eyeliners in every color, special liners for water line and tightlining, eyelash primer and fiber deposits, mascara, false lashes, lip liner, lipstick, lip gloss, cream/liquid foundation, tinted moisturizer, BB/CC creams, setting powder, highlighter, contouring powder/cream, bronzer, eyebrow pencil, shadow, pen, setting spray.  I'm sure I've missed a ton of steps.  the makeup tutorial gurus, most of whom looked like they're preparing for their Kabuki stage debut, use as many products as possible on their face all at the same time.  Everyone rushed to snap up the latest must have, like stick-on lipsticks.  Can't have drawer-fulls of this fun stuff, and run out to buy more of the new offerings (eyeshadow made with real cocoa powder anyone?), without ending up slathering it on the face. Piling on and blending 3-4 different colored eyeshades is the norm.  I don't see this trend going away any time soon because makeup gurus make a living off of promoting maximum use of makeup.  I hope I'm wrong.



i am going to call them the kabuki warriors (apologies to kabuki performers)


----------



## Stephanie***

chelseavrb said:


> I can't.  You can always spot a fake ass but this is next level. No one has that thin a waist with that curvy a backside.


Acutally.... Yes this is possible. I do! BUT I personally don't have those kind of boobs lol
Even all of this is fake. I like her figure


----------



## chelseavrb

Stephanie*** said:


> Acutally.... Yes this is possible. I do! BUT I personally don't have those kind of boobs lol
> Even all of this is fake. I like her figure



I'm very hourglass shaped myself.  I don't really mean that you can't have curves, but the shape of her body just looks unnatural to me.  Maybe some women hit the genetic lottery but I feel like most girls with a bit of curve aren't quite so perfect.  Not a lump or roll in sight.  I quite liked her figure myself for a while.  The work she had on her body was perfect for her weight.  But personally I think she's gone a little too far with trying to be as voluptuous as kim and it's starting to look more unnatural.


----------



## mkr

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kendall looks good with red lipstick.


The curly hair looks nice with it too.  That's about all the curve she has on her stick figure.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bisousx said:


> Yup. All of their photos can be retouched with two apps, Facetune and Enlight. They're very easy to use. If it were my photos I'd be doing it myself instead of sending it to a graphic designer, it's just way too easy to DIY.


I used FaceTune once and man, I ended up looking like a brown skin Korean girl - with big eyes, pointy chin, blush, lip stain and winged liner - LOL..  mind you, my face was bare, so the app applied the makeup


----------



## nycmom

White Orchid said:


> FYI, if anyone can suggest a good tinted moisturiser - hit me up.  I'm thinking Laura Mercier?



I like Bobbi Brown and on days when I need a higher SPF I use Nars. Hope that helps!


----------



## Deco

White Orchid said:


> And this is why I laugh when women say they're struggling financially.  I've lived on this Earth a long time and until my late 40s, I never even owned a mascara.  Make up for me consisted of eyeliner and lip gloss.
> 
> Now that I'm a wee bit old, I've ventured out a bit.  I looove mascara!!!  It's done wonders and I get complimented often when I wear it.  I still don't own foundation (but am going to invest in some tinted moisturiser).  And yes, suffice to say I've been a good saver, lol.
> 
> FYI, if anyone can suggest a good tinted moisturiser - hit me up.  I'm thinking Laura Mercier?


We in the west (and I put OZ is this same category) have a very different idea of what "struggling financially" means 

Compliments on your mascaraed eyes?  pics or it didn't happen!!!

yes, Laura Mercier's tinted moisturizer is very good quality.  Only caveat is that it's pretty thick IMO, not a whole lot different than foundation.  There are some fluid foundations that are lighter than Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer.  If you want something lighter, I like the Nars Pure Radiant.


----------



## Deco

bisousx said:


> I'm glad my SO is French cause now his mom can send me their natural no-paraben skincare products. They have tons of inexpensive brands at the drugstore. I have this face cleanser ($5) and my skin looks better now than when I was 18!
> 
> I'm tossing out my foundation now too.


spill it!  what's the face cleanser, pretty please?


----------



## White Orchid

nycmom said:


> I like Bobbi Brown and on days when I need a higher SPF I use Nars. Hope that helps!


Thanks honey bunny


----------



## White Orchid

Deco said:


> We in the west (and I put OZ is this same category) have a very different idea of what "struggling financially" means
> 
> Compliments on your mascaraed eyes?  pics or it didn't happen!!!.


Imma think about it, cos like what if I show you and you fall under my beguiling spell?  
And don't you dare laugh cos many a man has succumbed to them.  Many!


----------



## V0N1B2

White Orchid said:


> Imma think about it, cos like what if I show you and you fall under my beguiling spell?
> And don't you dare laugh cos many a man has succumbed to them.  Many!


We've already seen you nekkid as a jay bird in that bassinet, so.....


----------



## mkr

V0N1B2 said:


> We've already seen you nekkid as a jay bird in that bassinet, so.....


----------



## Deco

White Orchid said:


> Imma think about it, cos like what if I show you and you fall under my beguiling spell?
> And don't you dare laugh cos many a man has succumbed to them.  Many!


I'll settle for one of your baby/toddler shots, you know, the early Southern Belle grooming phase.


V0N1B2 said:


> We've already seen you nekkid as a jay bird in that bassinet, so.....


I believe that was a bathtubby bucket.


----------



## Oryx816

White Orchid said:


> And this is why I laugh when women say they're struggling financially.  I've lived on this Earth a long time and until my late 40s, I never even owned a mascara.  Make up for me consisted of eyeliner and lip gloss.
> 
> Now that I'm a wee bit old, I've ventured out a bit.  I looove mascara!!!  It's done wonders and I get complimented often when I wear it.  I still don't own foundation (but am going to invest in some tinted moisturiser).  And yes, suffice to say I've been a good saver, lol.
> 
> FYI, if anyone can suggest a good tinted moisturiser - hit me up.  I'm thinking Laura Mercier?



I tried Laura Mercier and found it to be a bit thick and I didn't like how it oxidized after a few hours.  I preferred Shiseido tinted BB as a lighter option.  

Since you are an Aussie perhaps you can easily find and look at Sulwhasoo (Korean brand).  They have a perfecting cushion which has high spf and moisturizes and "perfects" all in one application.  I stock up on this.  [emoji5]


----------



## White Orchid

V0N1B2 said:


> We've already seen you nekkid as a jay bird in that bassinet, so.....


Bish


----------



## White Orchid

Oryx816 said:


> I tried Laura Mercier and found it to be a bit thick and I didn't like how it oxidized after a few hours.  I preferred Shiseido tinted BB as a lighter option.
> 
> Since you are an Aussie perhaps you can easily find and look at Sulwhasoo (Korean brand).  They have a perfecting cushion which has high spf and moisturizes and "perfects" all in one application.  I stock up on this.  [emoji5]


Thank you, but what on Earth is a perfecting cushion???


----------



## White Orchid

White Orchid said:


> Thank you, but what on Earth is a perfecting cushion???


Nevermind, I found it online.  I'm so new to this whole make up thing lol.


----------



## bisousx

Deco said:


> spill it!  what's the face cleanser, pretty please?



It's the "purifying milk" from Le Petit Olivier. Funny how it was just a giveaway that my SIL didn't want and it changed my skin for the better. I just bought six bottles to carry me through 2017 lol


----------



## bisousx

Oryx816 said:


> I tried Laura Mercier and found it to be a bit thick and I didn't like how it oxidized after a few hours.  I preferred Shiseido tinted BB as a lighter option.
> 
> Since you are an Aussie perhaps you can easily find and look at Sulwhasoo (Korean brand).  They have a perfecting cushion which has high spf and moisturizes and "perfects" all in one application.  I stock up on this.  [emoji5]



I'm a huge bb cream fan, and can only do the Korean bb creams that are made in Korea for the Korean market.. mostly because their coloring matches my skin the best but also their formulas and consistency are totally different from the ones sold in the US. 

@whiteorchid there's a good BB cream thread in the makeup subforum if you're interested.


----------



## Deco

White Orchid said:


> Thank you, but what on Earth is a perfecting cushion???


If your skin is on the drier side, consider the AmorePacific version of the perfecting high spf cushion. It's a bit more wet


----------



## White Orchid

bisousx said:


> I'm a huge bb cream fan, and can only do the Korean bb creams that are made in Korea for the Korean market.. mostly because their coloring matches my skin the best but also their formulas and consistency are totally different from the ones sold in the US.
> 
> @whiteorchid there's a good BB cream thread in the makeup subforum if you're interested.


Thanks heaps, but sorry, what is BB?


----------



## White Orchid

Deco said:


> If your skin is on the drier side, consider the AmorePacific version of the perfecting high spf cushion. It's a bit more wet


Again I'm confused again.  Amore Pacific?


----------



## bisousx

White Orchid said:


> Thanks heaps, but sorry, what is BB?



It's another very light type of foundation/cream with sunscreen like the tinted moisturizer you were asking about.


----------



## White Orchid

bisousx said:


> It's another very light type of foundation/cream with sunscreen like the tinted moisturizer you were asking about.


Thanks so much


----------



## Oryx816

White Orchid said:


> Again I'm confused again.  Amore Pacific?



Amore Pacific is a huge beauty conglomerate and owns many well known Korean brands such as Innisfree, Etude House and Sulwhasoo, as well as its eponymous line. [emoji4]


----------



## Irishgal

VickyB said:


> I believe they get/are loaned many of their Bs from that woman that is a reseller. Kris plugged her store/website on their show once or twice.



Somehow that makes me feel better lol


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner garnered tons of attention (and 82 million Instagram followers) for showing off her curves.

And the last day of 2016 was no different as the Keeping Up With The Kardashians star posed in her bathroom mirror yet again.

This time the 19-year-old sister of Kendall Jenner wore a green bra and panties as she posed provocatively. 'Hey' was all the Lipkit founder wrote in her caption.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-curves-green-bra-panties.html#ixzz4USSrRm8j


----------



## mkr

So is this room her photo studio?  She is always in the bathroom.


----------



## Pinkcooper

Deco said:


> If your skin is on the drier side, consider the AmorePacific version of the perfecting high spf cushion. It's a bit more wet


Amore pacific is amazing. I had a sample of the time response moisturizer and my skin looked a lot better after a week! It had a weird smell but it was from the masutake  mushroom.  I figured if it smelled funky it had to really work. Hahahah


----------



## arnott

Lounorada said:


> What a vapid and empty life they live.
> Her new boobs look lopsided.
> Tumblr
> 
> *THE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THIRST*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *IS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *REAL*



Her boobs look like they are down to her elbows in the first pic.


----------



## morgan20

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie Jenner garnered tons of attention (and 82 million Instagram followers) for showing off her curves.
> 
> And the last day of 2016 was no different as the Keeping Up With The Kardashians star posed in her bathroom mirror yet again.
> 
> This time the 19-year-old sister of Kendall Jenner wore a green bra and panties as she posed provocatively. 'Hey' was all the Lipkit founder wrote in her caption.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-curves-green-bra-panties.html#ixzz4USSrRm8j



So she definitely got her boobs done...smh


----------



## mkr

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## stylemepretty

mkr said:


> So is this room her photo studio?  She is always in the bathroom.


It's convenient, given how full of shiit she is.


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie Jenner garnered tons of attention (and 82 million Instagram followers) for showing off her curves.
> 
> And the last day of 2016 was no different as the Keeping Up With The Kardashians star posed in her bathroom mirror yet again.
> 
> This time the 19-year-old sister of Kendall Jenner wore a green bra and panties as she posed provocatively. 'Hey' was all the Lipkit founder wrote in her caption.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-curves-green-bra-panties.html#ixzz4USSrRm8j


Keeping it Klassy!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Deco said:


> We in the west (and I put OZ is this same category) have a very different idea of what "struggling financially" means
> 
> Compliments on your mascaraed eyes?  pics or it didn't happen!!!
> 
> yes, Laura Mercier's tinted moisturizer is very good quality.  Only caveat is that it's pretty thick IMO, not a whole lot different than foundation.  There are some fluid foundations that are lighter than Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer.  If you want something lighter, I like the Nars Pure Radiant.



A bit late, but I mix the Laura Mercier with facial sunscreen - been using Anthelios lately. Mercier is the most popular, but it is not broad spectrum - it only screens one set of rays  (I forget if it's UVA or UVB, but it's not both).


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner and BFF Jordyn Woods began the New Year at a fever pitch, snapping some red-hot selfies poolside Tuesday.

In the Instagram photos, the besties showed off their sensational curves from the pool while wearing matching one piece bathing suits.

Afterwards the duo made a costume change and captured themselves lounging in 19-year-old millionaire's lush backyard.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-bodies-matching-swimsuits.html#ixzz4Um2lVZgw


----------



## shiny_things

It breaks my heart how ruined this girl is going to be by age 30.


----------



## mkr

She has a friend?


----------



## WishList986

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie Jenner and BFF Jordyn Woods began the New Year at a fever pitch, snapping some red-hot selfies poolside Tuesday.
> 
> In the Instagram photos, the besties showed off their sensational curves from the pool while wearing matching one piece bathing suits.
> 
> Afterwards the duo made a costume change and captured themselves lounging in 19-year-old millionaire's lush backyard.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-bodies-matching-swimsuits.html#ixzz4Um2lVZgw


Any ID on the lightning bolt sneakers? I loooove them


----------



## Becki 89

She looks so haggered for her age already :/


----------



## poopsie

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie Jenner and BFF Jordyn Woods began the New Year at a fever pitch, snapping some red-hot selfies poolside Tuesday.
> 
> In the Instagram photos, the besties showed off their sensational curves from the pool while wearing matching one piece bathing suits.
> 
> *Afterwards the duo made a costume change and captured themselves lounging in 19-year-old millionaire's lush backyard.*
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-bodies-matching-swimsuits.html#ixzz4Um2lVZgw



 she has seaside property?


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner's boyfriend Tyga got very hands on during a romantic getaway to Mexico this week.

The Rack City rapper couldn't help but grab a handful of his girlfriend's ample derriere as the duo were spotted lazing about poolside in Punta Mita on Tuesday.

The 19-year-old reality star wore the skimpiest of bikinis as she perched beside her 27-year-old beau who was enjoying a dip in the water.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ds-romantic-getaway-Mexico.html#ixzz4UpdRIoad


----------



## TC1

Can you imagine hiring and paying your own paparazzi to follow you around and take pics of your ass??. What has this world come to.


----------



## Tivo

Can't imagine the conversations between the 500 selfies. What on earth do these people talk about? I'm sure the checking for "likes" begins the moment the pictures are posted.


----------



## gillianna

Sad at her age with so many opportunities she feels he is the best she can do.  As a mother I would feel so disappointed for my child but when one did not develop any life skills expect having your body used as a sex object I guess letting your underage daughter have him as a boyfriend is he best one can get.   PMK messed up with getting a guy with money for her.  I wonder if he is in the payroll?


----------



## mkr

Thank goodness she has that watch on in the pool so she knows what time the shoot is over.


----------



## mkr

gillianna said:


> Sad at her age with so many opportunities she feels he is the best she can do.  As a mother I would feel so disappointed for my child but when one did not develop any life skills expect having your body used as a sex object I guess letting your underage daughter have him as a boyfriend is he best one can get.   PMK messed up with getting a guy with money for her.  I wonder if he is in the payroll?


Well Kim has more money than Kanye and Kylie has more money than Tyga and Kourtney has more money than Scott.  So this is the new normal.  Khloe has it all @ss backwards.


----------



## Lounorada

Those pictures made me laugh a little out loud... I mean, what else could anyone do but laugh! She looks ridiculous.
I take it Brian Prahl forgot to tag his name onto those pictures... unless they found some new fool to photograph and photoshop their shop bought behinds.
Her life (their life) is so vapid it's utterly pathetic.


----------



## Tivo

Tyga likely has the emotional maturity of a 16 year old boy. He is living the life right now. Kylie is too immature to see she's getting nothing out of this relationship. She will be so resentful when she's 30. Her therapist will make serious coin.


----------



## Jayne1

How did she get her butt so big?


----------



## mkr

Jayne1 said:


> How did she get her butt so big?


She had to get allergy shots in her butt just like her big sister Kim.  It must run in the family.


----------



## twin-fun

Lounorada said:


> Those pictures made me laugh a little out loud... I mean, what else could anyone do but laugh! She looks ridiculous.
> I take it Brian Prahl forgot to tag his name onto those pictures... unless they found some new fool to photograph and photoshop their shop bought behinds.
> Her life (their life) is so vapid it's utterly pathetic.


What I find much more pathetic are the hordes of young women and girls who follow them on social media and aspire to be them/meet them. The Kardashians are only capitalizing on that.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Tales of the Young, Stupid and D!ckmatized: The Kylie Jenner Edition

I pity her, honestly. She's going to look back and be so pissed at herself for wasting time with him.


----------



## redney

Found this via Vanity Fair, circa 2013. Kylie is nearly unrecognizable compared to her current look as a blow up sex doll.


----------



## VickyB

shiny_things said:


> It breaks my heart how ruined this girl is going to be by age 30.



She is ruined. Only down hill from today.


----------



## VickyB

poopsie said:


> she has seaside property?


No. It belongs to that Girls Gone Wild felon. He lets the Ks use it all the time - wonder what he gets in return.


----------



## VickyB

redney said:


> Found this via Vanity Fair, circa 2013. Kylie is nearly unrecognizable compared to her current look as a blow up sex doll.


Kylie was ugly then and ugly now. What a waste of money.


----------



## VickyB

Jayne1 said:


> How did she get her butt so big?



Why would she choose to get her a$$ that big???????? It's not a mystery. She's hasn't anything else to contribute to society. The  K girls, but for Kourt,  must have been  brought up to be nothing but objects or cast asides. Maybe their parents realized that the gene pool was all downhill after Kourt and they didn't bother to inspire/nurture the other girls to be productive adults.   Clearly their parents had ZERO expectations/guidance  for them. Seems like the girls with zero to offer - w/o any kind of substance , skills, intellect, regard for education -  are lacking in self confidence (  Kim, Khloe and Kylie ). They latch on to the only thing that   could be a fame /money ticket  - enhancing their tragic  faces and bodies  and continue to trade off the names of their fathers and anybody else they can claim to have a "relationship" with. They have nothing else. I'm not a fan of Kourt or Kendull but they  haven't prostituted themselves  or sideshow enhanced their  bodies /faces nearly as much the rest have.  At least Kendull has a legit job that she takes pride in. Since there are 2 different dads at play here, I'm going with blaming PMK as the driving force in the girls development or lack there of. What a circus. Waiting for the next installment!!!!


----------



## Viva La Fashion

shes being the perfect step mother in this little vacation
shes taking care of king
i don't know what suddenly happened to her to bring out all these motherly feelings
its like every time i check shes with king
is it a sign shes ready for her own babies?
or is she trying to compensate the love she never got from PMK?


----------



## terebina786

Jayne1 said:


> How did she get her butt so big?


My guess, a combination of fat transfer and photoshop.  If she pinches her waist using those apps, it makes her butt look bigger.  Also, I'm sure she's had fat transfer done.  Their Epione doctor offers it... I think its called Optilipo and it's done  under local anesthesia.


----------



## berrydiva

How many times y'all gonna ask the same questions about their Butta? It's 2017, let's get with the program. Fat transfers, Brazilian Button Lifts, etc is the name of the game.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

At least she bought a butt that fits her frame, if she's smart she'll leave it alone. 

Jordyn is a catfish, lol. What would these chicks do without these lame photoshop apps?


----------



## berrydiva

berrydiva said:


> How many times y'all gonna ask the same questions about their butts? It's 2017, let's get with the program. Fat transfers, Brazilian Butt Lifts, etc is the name of the game.


I really hate the autocorrect on the galaxy s7.


----------



## stylemepretty

.


----------



## Lounorada

twin-fun said:


> What I find much more pathetic are the hordes of young women and girls who follow them on social media and aspire to be them/meet them. The Kardashians are only capitalizing on that.


That is true.
I try not to think of those impressionable teens who seem to look to this family as inspiration... *shudders*


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I really hate the autocorrect on the galaxy s7.


 It's a b*tch.


----------



## Lounorada

stylemepretty said:


> .


Their backs must ache like hell from all the arching and strange shapes they pull, just to make themselves look curvier but with a 'thigh-gap'.
I mean...


----------



## DC-Cutie

she looks stupid!  Like stand up straight and just pose naturally!

I'm really sad Kendall went to the 'dentist'...  I was hoping she wouldn't go that route.  


Lounorada said:


> Their backs must ache like hell from all the arching and strange shapes they pull, just to make themselves look curvier but with a 'thigh-gap'. I mean...


----------



## Lounorada

DC-Cutie said:


> *she looks stupid!  Like stand up straight and just pose naturally!*


Yes! Exactly.


----------



## StopHammertime

redney said:


> Found this via Vanity Fair, circa 2013. Kylie is nearly unrecognizable compared to her current look as a blow up sex doll.



See I think she was pretty here. Decent chance she would have grown up to be pretty if she had left herself alone, she had an interesting facial shape and features.


----------



## berrydiva

These girls make an art out of posing for these IG pics. I saw a tutorial on Youtube showing you how to pose like a baddie.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall Jenner has unveiled a huge new tattoo - but it's just for the cameras.

The 21-year-old model posed for V Magazine with a tattoo artist and a huge fake inking of a snake on her hip.

The star put her cheeky side on show in high cut underwear and and a strapless black and white top.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...booty-new-V-Magazine-shoot.html#ixzz4UvCh31GO


----------



## Tivo

berrydiva said:


> These girls make an art out of posing for these IG pics. I saw a tutorial on Youtube showing you how to pose like a baddie.


What is a "baddie" supposed to be? I think I know but not sure.


----------



## Sasha2012

The romance continued for Kylie Jenner and her boyfriend Tyga, who have been soaking up the sun together in a lavish holiday in Mexico these last few days.

The couple were spotted strolling hand-in-hand on the beach in gorgeous Punta Mita on Wednesday.

Tyga, 26, could hardly keep his hands off his 19-year-old girlfriend's amazing body, and that included her posterior, as he rested his palm on her backside.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-hands-splash-ocean-Mexico.html#ixzz4UvjTWBw5


----------



## WishList986

I do love all of her bathing suits 
Also, adding baddie to the list of words I wish we could retire for 2017


----------



## Jayne1

Found this online somewhere. The whole family wants to be Kim. 

Before and after the morphing and she is succeeding, I think.  Assuming this comparison is accurate.


----------



## berrydiva

WishList986 said:


> I do love all of her bathing suits
> Also, adding baddie to the list of words I wish we could retire for 2017


It won't be retired....the masses just found it so they're going to beat it to death....just like lit, thot, bae, throwing shade, slay, goals, etc. Once folks here start saying these words and asking for definitions, I know it's time for them to die. The thing about the never-ending creative words that come from hip hop culture is that they're not intended to be dissected...it's just supposed to be understood in context and they change fast.


----------



## berrydiva

Tivo said:


> What is a "baddie" supposed to be? I think I know but not sure.


A baddie is a baddie...a hot chick...a "baddddddddddd" chick.


----------



## Tivo

So "bad *****," is over?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> It won't be retired....the masses just found it so they're going to beat it to death....just like lit, thot, bae, throwing shade, slay, goals, etc. *Once folks here start saying these words and asking for definitions, I know it's time for them to die.* The thing about the never-ending creative words that come from hip hop culture is that they're not intended to be dissected...it's just supposed to be understood in context and they change fast.



 I feel the same.

People discover new words (that other people have been using forever), use them to death and then talk about needing to retire them and I'm like Nah, how about you just stop saying them...most of the time they aren't using them correctly anyway, just shut up.


----------



## berrydiva

Tivo said:


> So "bad *****," is over?


Bad ***** will never be over....once Shaft became a "bad mother...shut yo mouf"...the equally bad counterpart was born.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I feel the same.
> 
> People discover new words (that other people have been using forever), use them to death and then talk about needing to retire them and I'm like *Nah, how about you just stop saying them...most of the time they aren't using them correctly anyway, just shut up.*


Church. 

At least folks stopped doing the Nae Nae... if you're older than 5, then stop dabbin, juju'n on that beat and milli rockin too.


----------



## berrydiva

I will say, Kylie's body looks good.


----------



## WishList986

berrydiva said:


> It won't be retired....the masses just found it so they're going to beat it to death....just like lit, thot, bae, throwing shade, slay, goals, etc. Once folks here start saying these words and asking for definitions, I know it's time for them to die. The thing about the never-ending creative words that come from hip hop culture is that they're not intended to be dissected...it's just supposed to be understood in context and they change fast.


Cringed so hard reading that list


----------



## pixiejenna

Oh Kylie your not even 21 and you already suffer diaper butt what a shame.

I wonder what she would look like now if she never had any plastic surgery. 

WTF V magazine why did you photoshop a a$$ on Kendull we all know that she doesn't have one.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## terebina786

Her body does look good... Do the K's have some deal with Punta Mita? That's where Kim went a few months ago.. Hubby and I were debating going there for our 1 year anniversary.


----------



## berrydiva

pixiejenna said:


> Oh Kylie your not even 21 and you already suffer diaper butt what a shame.
> 
> I wonder what she would look like now if she never had any plastic surgery.
> 
> WTF V magazine why did you photoshop a a$$ on Kendull we all know that she doesn't have one.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


Kylie has diaper butt? While we can tell it's not her's, she most certainly doesn't have a drooping behind. It looks like a normal butt...if she continues like Kim, it will definitely turn into diaper butt. Wait are we calling any butt that isn't flat "diaper butt" now?


----------



## redney

terebina786 said:


> Her body does look good... *Do the K's have some deal with Punta Mita?* That's where Kim went a few months ago.. Hubby and I were debating going there for our 1 year anniversary.


They stay at Joe Francis' house there - he's the "Girls Gone Wild" founder and is currently in jail I think.


----------



## pixiejenna

berrydiva said:


> Kylie has diaper butt? While we can tell it's not her's, she most certainly doesn't have a drooping behind. It looks like a normal butt...if she continues like Kim, it will definitely turn into diaper butt. Wait are we calling any butt that isn't flat "diaper butt" now?


No I'm not calling anyone with a big butt a diaper butt. Kylie's butt looks every bit as fake as it is in my book. Look at a picture of her from a few years ago, that butt is not home grown and will never look it. As she ages it will morph into something even worse than Kim's. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## berrydiva

pixiejenna said:


> No I'm not calling anyone with a big butt a diaper butt. Kylie's butt looks every bit as fake as it is in my book. Look at a picture of her from a few years ago, that butt is not home grown and will never look it. As she ages it will morph into something even worse than Kim's.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


Yeah it's fake, I agree. It doesn't look super fake though, it's actually well suited for her...she got a good job, IMO. As long as she stops here, she'll be fine. I'm only saying that the term "diaper butt" means sagging down like a loaded diaper not a fake butt. That's why I was a bit confused when you referred to her as diaper butt. lol. Carry on.


----------



## labelwhore04

What's with this family and butt injections? They could get a much better, natural looking behind with some squats. Even people with the flattest butts can get a booty if they work on it. It's the one part of your body you can actually alter naturally. At least Kylies butt looks OK for now, as long as she doesn't go further. It's not horrendous like Kim and Khloes.


----------



## WishList986

labelwhore04 said:


> What's with this family and butt injections? They could get a much better, natural looking behind with some squats. Even people with the flattest butts can get a booty if they work on it. It's the one part of your body you can actually alter naturally. At least Kylies butt looks OK for now, as long as she doesn't go further. It's not horrendous like Kim and Khloes.


That would require time and effort, not instant gratification!


----------



## Jayne1

labelwhore04 said:


> What's with this family and butt injections? They could get a much better, natural looking behind with some squats.


But they don't want natural. They want bigger and more. Much more than the average and above average.


----------



## pixiejenna

They're lazy that's why they go for injections instead of squats. 

I lol when Khlogore posts pics of herself at the Smith machine. You ain't fooling no one, especially with your chicken legs. Because if you where really doing squats with weight added your legs would  have great muscle tone. Also her jazz hands while "working out" make it even funnier.


----------



## Sasha2012

ust another day hoppin' out a 'Rari.

Kylie Jenner took boyfriend Tyga's brand new canary yellow Ferrari 488 Spider hard top convertible for a spin - but first, she had to snap a pic for Instagram.

The 19-year-old reality starlet was representing the family head-to-toe with her outfit when she was spotted out and about her neighborhood of Calabasas, stopping for a quick makeup fix at The Commons.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...llow-Ferrari-shopping-trip.html#ixzz4V9SNcSkl


----------



## V0N1B2

Oh Kylie honey.  That witch hair?  Jeans tucked into your booties? Where your thigh gap at?
Nope Nope Nope


----------



## Jikena

It's so funny how all her pictures are photoshopped. She photoshops herself to have these huge hips and a$$ but the reality is that her a$$ is pretty flat (it's not flat, it's normal, but compared to the huge behind she has on her Instagram pics...). I don't understand how people enjoy themselves with photoshopped pictures ? And, it's obvious that people will know. Like, your body isn't the same at all Kylie. 

I've said it and will say it again. Her life is so sad in my opinion. She's really thirsty for attention and her posts are so dumb. Maybe she's doing this because she was on TV when she was a kid, and she wants people to understand she's all grown up now ? And also maybe because people made fun of her looks ?


----------



## terebina786

I think they mean she took her own Ferrari...


----------



## gillianna

Her friend needs to walk behind her or a few feet to the side so she will not take the attention off her?  When I go out with friends we walk side by side and actually have a conversation.  
The sweatshirt with the lingerie picture just screams desperate to me.  I will wear your face on my body to prove we are friends....:


----------



## Jayne1

Jikena said:


> It's so funny how all her pictures are photoshopped. She photoshops herself to have these huge hips and a$$ but the reality is that her a$$ is pretty flat (it's not flat, it's normal, but compared to the huge behind she has on her Instagram pics...). I don't understand how people enjoy themselves with photoshopped pictures ? And, it's obvious that people will know. Like, your body isn't the same at all Kylie.


That's why I asked, a page or so back, what she did to get her butt so big. I wasn't thinking injections as much as I was wondering what photoshop technique she was using. Or someone was using on her.  Not sure she has the skills to do it herself.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Those ankle boots are hideous.


----------



## V0N1B2

Jikena said:


> It's so funny how all her pictures are photoshopped. She photoshops herself to have these huge hips and a$$ but the reality is that her a$$ is pretty flat (it's not flat, it's normal, but compared to the huge behind she has on her Instagram pics...). I don't understand how people enjoy themselves with photoshopped pictures ? And, it's obvious that people will know. Like, your body isn't the same at all Kylie.
> 
> I've said it and will say it again. Her life is so sad in my opinion. She's really thirsty for attention and her posts are so dumb. Maybe she's doing this because she was on TV when she was a kid, and she wants people to understand she's all grown up now ? And also maybe because people made fun of her looks ?


Yes to all of it.


----------



## berrydiva

Jikena said:


> It's so funny how all her pictures are photoshopped. She photoshops herself to have these huge hips and a$$ but the reality is that her a$$ is pretty flat (it's not flat, it's normal, but compared to the huge behind she has on her Instagram pics...). I don't understand how people enjoy themselves with photoshopped pictures ? And, it's obvious that people will know. Like, your body isn't the same at all Kylie.
> 
> I've said it and will say it again. Her life is so sad in my opinion. She's really thirsty for attention and her posts are so dumb. Maybe she's doing this because she was on TV when she was a kid, and she wants people to understand she's all grown up now ? And also maybe because people made fun of her looks ?


Not that she doesn't alter her pics but certain jeans will make your butt look flatter or rounder than it is depending on the cut. I do think she did a BBL though.


----------



## WishList986

berrydiva said:


> Not that she doesn't alter her pics but certain jeans will make your butt look flatter or rounder than it is depending on the cut. I do think she did a BBL though.


This is so true. I've got quite the booty but some of my jeans make me look super flat, where others flatter my butt really well. 
She definitely photoshops the hell out of her own pics tho


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


>


'Wait, you take a picture of me posing awkwardly, trying to get out of the car. It'll be like, totally amazing, not dumb looking at all...'


----------



## mkr

Fugly boots


----------



## pixiejenna

Imagine your boss makes you wear a hoodie with a picture of them in a bra on the back of it in public. Anything to promote the brand lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Oryx816

.


----------



## Oryx816

pixiejenna said:


> Imagine your boss makes you wear a hoodie with a picture of them in a bra on the back of it in public. Anything to promote the brand lol.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



That would be humiliating but if he wore a teddy, I would be ok with it.


----------



## Sasha2012

It was a date night, of sorts, for the Jenner sisters.

Kylie and Kendall teamed up in glamorous gowns as they posted fun snaps from their night out at NBCUniversal's 74th Annual Golden Globes After Party at The Beverly Hilton Hotel.

The reality stars playfully called their Sunday outing 'date night' for some of the captioned on their social media photos.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...l-Golden-Globes-afterparty.html#ixzz4VFbi3P3h


----------



## V0N1B2

What is Kendull hiding? Why does she pose with her hand and the top of the skirt? If you're going to wear something with a slit that high, you need to own it. Otherwise you end up looking like a little girl playing dress up. You're a *cough* model FFS, you should know what to do with your arms/hands when you pose.  Love the colour of the dress though! Not a fan of the new lips.  Don't hate them but I wish she would have just left them alone. It was unnecessary.
Speaking of playing dress up and silly lips...
Kylie, girl you can't wear that dress and put your hand over your crotch. Own those drapes, honey.
Stop pulling your damn phone out at every opportunity. You see anyone else's the elevator taking selfies? No. Stop staring at yourself 24/7, nothing's changed since your last selfie. You look the same.


----------



## AECornell

Kendall looks great. Kylie... that dress is awful and her boobs are way too big.


----------



## arnott

Kendall's dress looks great from the back!


----------



## zen1965

Like the cut of Kendull's dress. Her new lips not so much. 
No comment on Kylie.


----------



## berrydiva

What did Kendall do to her face? I like her dress.


----------



## StopHammertime

Man Kendall was doing such a good job of not messing with her face and now this. She looks nice in that dress though.


----------



## Jayne1

Kendal was being hired left and right with the old face. She was successful with the old face. Don't know why she's changing it. Seems stupid.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kendall's still messing with her face, I see. 

I like Kendall's dress but the dress is wearing her. No comment on Kylie.


----------



## Deco

Kendall's lips are as blown up as Kylie's. Perhaps more.  Looks like Kendall is holding the fabric back to reveal maximum thigh, not modesty concealing crotchage.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

So I guess this confirms Kylie did something to her breasts and Kendall definitely got her lips done.


----------



## Lounorada

Kendull's new lips are ridiculous looking.
She looks very like Khloe in those recent pics...


----------



## Tivo

This will be painful....but Kendall looks good here. Ugh.


----------



## VickyB

Kendull looks great! Kylie looks like a total slag.


----------



## V0N1B2

Deco said:


> Kendall's lips are as blown up as Kylie's. Perhaps more.  Looks like Kendall is holding the fabric back to reveal maximum thigh, not modesty concealing crotchage.


Oh okay. Well it doesn't make it better. It looks equally stupid


----------



## cdtracing

Kendull looks like she's striking the Infamous Angelina Jolie black dress pose but she's not owning her look.  Her lips look awful...she should have left her face alone.
Kylie is Kim's mini me.  She looks like she's starring in some SciFi outerspace porn movie  And for God's sake, stop with the selfies!!!!  Yes, you still look like crap!


----------



## Oryx816

Ah, Kendall, what has she done to her cheeks and lips?!  She is one wonky eye and a few nose jobs from looking like her mother!  I had hope for her....alas, it has been dashed.


----------



## Deco

V0N1B2 said:


> Oh okay. Well it doesn't make it better. It looks equally stupid


Makes it worse. It's pathetic and irksome.


----------



## mkr

Deco said:


> Kendall's lips are as blown up as Kylie's. Perhaps more.  Looks like Kendall is holding the fabric back to reveal maximum thigh, not modesty concealing crotchage.


Yes they're pulling an Angie.  It was a fail for Angie and it's a fail for them.  Kendall's lips are bigger than Kylie's.  I didn't think that was possible.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Angie looked silly sticking her leg out the side of that dress. Her leg was so far out it looked like she was going into a split. The world loved it and I was like "Yeah, it's a no" At least Kendall didn't stick her leg out that far, she still looks awkward though.


----------



## lanasyogamama

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Angie looked silly sticking her leg out the side of that dress. Her leg was so far out it looked like she was going into a split. The world loved it and I was like "Yeah, it's a no" At least Kendall didn't stick her leg out that far, she still looks awkward though.



I agree, I thought that was Angelina's first major gaffe, the leg sticking out that whole night.


----------



## V0N1B2

mkr said:


> Yes they're pulling an Angie.  It was a fail for Angie and it's a fail for them.  Kendall's lips are bigger than Kylie's.  I didn't think that was possible.


You know it's just lip liner, right?
Trick of the eye, a Trompe l'œil as we say here chez V0N.
They'll wash off tomorrow, along with Kylie's boobies.

*or not*


----------



## Sasha2012

As the youngest sister to Kim Kardashian, she's learned from the best when it comes to sex appeal.

And on Tuesday night, Kylie Jenner proved she is a worthy protegee as she put her body on display at the Marie Claire Image Maker Awards in Los Angeles.

The 19-year-old reality TV star turned heads as she hit the red carpet in a provocative purple cutout gown flashing her abs, thighs, and derriere.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ut-gown-Image-Maker-Awards.html#ixzz4VRQInX5P


----------



## pukasonqo

Sasha2012 said:


> As the youngest sister to Kim Kardashian, she's learned from the best when it comes to sex appeal.
> 
> And on Tuesday night, Kylie Jenner proved she is a worthy protegee as she put her body on display at the Marie Claire Image Maker Awards in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 19-year-old reality TV star turned heads as she hit the red carpet in a provocative purple cutout gown flashing her abs, thighs, and derriere.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ut-gown-Image-Maker-Awards.html#ixzz4VRQInX5P



just one thing to say: WtF is she wearing?


----------



## Oryx816

It looks like she was trying on a Barney costume when she was suddenly mauled by a lion.....then she went out wearing the remnants.  Such a bizarre ensemble.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Eeewwwww.


----------



## mkr

Cutout pants?  Um...


----------



## gillianna

Halloween is early this year at the strip club costume party.


----------



## berrydiva

She looks ridiculous.


----------



## Deco

Outfit is an abomination, but the face/makeup is nice.


----------



## scarlet555

Still traumatized from Kendall's lip and 'new' look.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Everything ain't for everybody, beloved.

I liked it on the model but it's one of those looks that shouldn't be worn outside of editorials. She doesn't have the height, it makes her look wide, her hair shouldn't be down;it's just...Issa no. Plenty of other Balmain looks from the resort collection she could've worn and looked decent in.


----------



## V0N1B2

Where are these elusive "abs" she's apparently flashing? I don't see them.


----------



## lanasyogamama

V0N1B2 said:


> Where are these elusive "abs" she's apparently flashing? I don't see them.



I think they define abs as the skin of the abdomen, no muscles required. 

Also, that's the ugliest dress I've ever seen!


----------



## V0N1B2

Oryx816 said:


> It looks like she was trying on a Barney costume when she was suddenly mauled by a lion.....then she went out wearing the remnants.  Such a bizarre ensemble.


Barney, Barbara Eden and a rhumba dancer walk into a bar....


----------



## Lounorada

Judging by that fugly Balmain 'dress' and his plastic looking face, Olivier must be spending all his time at his plastic surgeons office, leaving no time to design clothes that are even remotely wearable.
I still don't understand how this guy still has job.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Oliver & his creepy self always hanging on these chicks. So thirsty


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Lounorada said:


> Judging by that fugly Balmain 'dress' and his plastic looking face, Olivier must be spending all his time at his plastic surgeons office, leaving no time to design clothes that are even remotely wearable.
> I still don't understand how this guy still has job.


I wonder this as well considering Balmains VIP clients (the ones that actually pay) have been calling for his firing.


----------



## StopHammertime

I try not to be negative but that getup is not attractive


----------



## Lounorada

Glitterandstuds said:


> I wonder this as well considering Balmains VIP clients (the ones that actually pay) have been calling for his firing.


Ohh, I haven't heard that.
Well I wouldn't blame the VIP customers for wanting rid of Olivier... who wants to pay huge amounts of money to look like a Kardashian / Las Vegas Showgirl hybrid? 

I miss the Balmain / Christophe Decarnin days


----------



## Deco

Lounorada said:


> Judging by that fugly Balmain 'dress' and his plastic looking face, Olivier must be spending all his time at his plastic surgeons office, leaving no time to design clothes that are even remotely wearable.
> I still don't understand how this guy still has job.


Olivier's miserable concoction looks like a lunatic's imitation of Norma Kamali.  The good aspects of the outfit, if there are any, are also unoriginal.


----------



## zen1965

Loud snort.


----------



## Sasha2012

They recently returned from a tropical getaway at the Casa Aramara in Punta Mita.

But the fun continued as Kylie Jenner and her beau Tyga spent the afternoon with the rapper's, King Cairo, at Toys 'R' Us in Los Angeles on Tuesday.

The 19-year-old reality star played stepmother for the day as she left the store pushing the four-year-old in a cart overflowing with toys.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-Toys-R-overflowing-cart.html#ixzz4VUfSwTbQ


----------



## berrydiva

Your 19 year-old GF would not be handling my child, hanging with my child, vacationing with my child....chillllleeee.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> Your 19 year-old GF would not be handling my child, hanging with my child, vacationing with my child....chillllleeee.



Ok?! Absolutely not. 

Kylie is a nineteen yr old playing both suga and step mama, SMH. When she finally lucks up on some sense she's going to look back and be mad at herself.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Your 19 year-old GF would not be handling my child, hanging with my child, vacationing with my child....chillllleeee.


She's been playing 'stepmom' since before she was even an adult...


----------



## NicolesCloset

Kylie looks like Kermit and Kendull's lips are just not quite right looking


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> Your 19 year-old GF would not be handling my child, hanging with my child, vacationing with my child....chillllleeee.


Well his mom is Chyna soo....


----------



## Sasha2012

She graced the red carpet at the Image Maker Awards in a typically barely-there dress.

And Kylie Jenner, 19, ensured she was still the centre of attention when she stepped out for a date night with boyfriend Tyga, 27, in West Hollywood after the main event on Wednesday night.

The reality star exuded glamour as she arrived at The Nice Guy in her slinky white dress, showing off a liberal amount of skin in the plunging number.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-dress-date-boyfriend-Tyga.html#ixzz4VVOkcJAp


----------



## schadenfreude

Okay, still vulgar, but at least in a semi classy old Hollywood kind of way, and not in the swap meet kind of way.


----------



## V0N1B2

1. Wow Kim looks young here 
2. Date night? Isn't that her friend in the 5th photo down? The one in the black and white casing?
3. She's dressed for a night on the town, he's dressed.


----------



## mkr

Someone needs a safety pin.


----------



## terebina786

Geez I don't even wanna be a mom at 32 let alone 19... especially to a child that isn't mine.


----------



## kkfiregirl

gillianna said:


> Her friend needs to walk behind her or a few feet to the side so she will not take the attention off her?  When I go out with friends we walk side by side and actually have a conversation.
> The sweatshirt with the lingerie picture just screams desperate to me.  I will wear your face on my body to prove we are friends....:



I'm pretty sure that's not her friend. I think it's her nanny


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

kkfiregirl said:


> I'm pretty sure that's not her friend. I think it's her nanny



That's def her friend Jourdyn Woods in the bg of the 5th pic wearing the black and white dress. 

The dress is cute but the material looks cheapy. The white satin church pumps aren't helping either.


----------



## kkfiregirl

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> That's def her friend Jourdyn Woods in the bg of the 5th pic wearing the black and white dress.
> 
> The dress is cute but the material looks cheapy. The white satin church pumps aren't helping either.



No, I meant the girl with the green Chanel boy bag wearing the Kylie lingerie sweat shirt.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

kkfiregirl said:


> No, I meant the girl with the green Chanel boy bag wearing the Kylie lingerie sweat shirt.



Yeah, same person in both pics, lol. She just threw on a blonde wig and a full face.


----------



## kkfiregirl

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Yeah, same person in both pics, lol.



OMG, I'm an idiot! I didn't recognise her all dressed up.


----------



## VickyB

V0N1B2 said:


> You know it's just lip liner, right?
> Trick of the eye, a Trompe l'œil as we say here chez V0N.
> They'll wash off tomorrow, along with Kylie's boobies.
> 
> *or not*


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> As the youngest sister to Kim Kardashian, she's learned from the best when it comes to sex appeal.
> 
> And on Tuesday night, Kylie Jenner proved she is a worthy protegee as she put her body on display at the Marie Claire Image Maker Awards in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 19-year-old reality TV star turned heads as she hit the red carpet in a provocative purple cutout gown flashing her abs, thighs, and derriere.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ut-gown-Image-Maker-Awards.html#ixzz4VRQInX5P


What fresh hell is this????


----------



## VickyB

She looks like she's tugging her robe closed.


----------



## cdtracing

That is one ugly dress.  She looks like she works in a  $10 whore house.


----------



## V0N1B2

schadenfreude said:


> Okay, still vulgar, but at least in a semi classy old Hollywood kind of way, and not in the swap meet kind of way.


The swap meet kind of way 
I die!


----------



## VickyB

cdtracing said:


> That is one ugly dress.  She looks like she works in a  $10 whore house.





cdtracing said:


> That is one ugly dress.  She looks like she works in a  $10 whore house.



You are kinder than I. LOL.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner took to Instagram on Friday afternoon to tease yet another project.

The 19-year-old makeup mogul was all décolletage and pert posterior in the dark photos, which were edited with an app to look like Polaroid pictures.

Still rockin' her platinum blonde bob wig, the reality starlet posed in a satin gold slip dress that clung to her curves and featured a strategically-placed slit.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...teasing-secret-new-project.html#ixzz4VgxtzKZR


----------



## schadenfreude

Aaaaaaaaand back to the swap meet.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

19 year olds are supposed to look young and fresh but not this one. I'm going on 27 and I look younger than Kylie, no lie.


----------



## redney

PMK's got her advertising hard.


----------



## DesigningStyle

What the heck is going on in this photo?  I guess I don't really want to know.  How bizarre.


----------



## Esizzle

Her butt looks massive. Has she gotten it done recently? Kylie looks as trashy as Kim and Khloe and kendull is getting there with all her fillers too.


----------



## CeeJay

Esizzle said:


> Her butt looks massive. Has she gotten it done recently? Kylie looks as trashy as Kim and Khloe and kendull is getting there with all her fillers too.



Yes, according to one of the hairdressers at the Salon where I go (who is very much in the know on Celebrities and has worked on the Kardashian/Jenner girls), Kylie had her boobs and butt done recently .. hence the reason for all that "advertising" as of late.  Pathetic ..


----------



## lizmil

CeeJay said:


> Yes, according to one of the hairdressers at the Salon where I go (who is very much in the know on Celebrities and has worked on the Kardashian/Jenner girls), Kylie had her boobs and butt done recently .. hence the reason for all that "advertising" as of late.  Pathetic ..



I keep wondering what does all that silicone do in the body as people age? Or is it just self donated fat transfer?


----------



## mkr

Be nice.  She's a growing girl.


----------



## AECornell

What a "normal" celeb 19 year old looks like. Regular 19 year olds probably look even younger.


----------



## cdtracing

Those pictures of her in the blonde bob wig makes me think of advertising for some cheap azz escort service like you see in movies.


----------



## berrydiva

lizmil said:


> I keep wondering what does all that silicone do in the body as people age? Or is it just self donated fat transfer?


For the butt enhancements it's just fat transfers aka Brazilian Butt Lift, implants are old news...no silicone is used. Think Kim is a good example of what happens as you age, your body changes and after kids.


----------



## myown

AECornell said:


> What a "normal" celeb 19 year old looks like. Regular 19 year olds probably look even younger.
> View attachment 3575378


18 year old Elle


----------



## Fran0421

The contrast between elle and kylie is so sad! Kylie looks like any young adults mother now.


----------



## lilapot

Ohmy! I love Elle! That's all I got! lol


----------



## LavenderIce

The Fanning sisters have more going for them than the Jenner's/K's.  They have actual talent and are seemingly more grounded.  They are not dependent upon their looks or materialism for attention.


----------



## FlipDiver

LavenderIce said:


> The Fanning sisters have more going for them than the Jenner's/K's.  They have actual talent and are seemingly more grounded.  They are not dependent upon their looks or materialism for attention.



I loved Elle in Super 8 - so talented!


----------



## Sasha2012

The siblings are separated by 15 years of age.

But that didn't stop Kim Kardashian, 36, and sister Kendall Jenner, 21, from dressing alike as they headed to the set of Ocean's Eight in New York City on Monday night.

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians stars mirrored each other's sexy look as they both stepped out in sheer lace gowns for their big-screen cameo.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-don-matching-sheer-gowns.html#ixzz4Vzz1ftKp


----------



## VickyB

Woah...Kim needs to go back under her rock.


----------



## arnott

Kim looks like Kendall's mother in the first picture.    Kylie looks extremely plastic in the 4th pic.


----------



## caitlin1214

Sasha2012 said:


> The siblings are separated by 15 years of age.
> 
> But that didn't stop Kim Kardashian, 36, and sister Kendall Jenner, 21, from dressing alike as they headed to the set of Ocean's Eight in New York City on Monday night.
> 
> The Keeping Up With The Kardashians stars mirrored each other's sexy look as they both stepped out in sheer lace gowns for their big-screen cameo.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-don-matching-sheer-gowns.html#ixzz4Vzz1ftKp



Why do I automatically think of Miss Havisham's wedding dress when I see Kendall in those pictures?


----------



## Sasha2012

It was a jam-packed schedule and a very late night for Kylie Jenner on Monday.

The 19-year-old starlet first filmed a cameo appearance in the Ocean's Eight movie alongside sisters Kim and Kendall before reuniting with her boyfriend Tyga in New York.

The KUWTK star accompanied the rapper for a late night studio session in the city wearing a black velour Juicy tracksuit.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...black-velour-two-piece-NYC.html#ixzz4W3wHM2Fa


----------



## glamourous1098

Sasha2012 said:


> It was a jam-packed schedule and a very late night for Kylie Jenner on Monday.
> 
> The 19-year-old starlet first filmed a cameo appearance in the Ocean's Eight movie alongside sisters Kim and Kendall before reuniting with her boyfriend Tyga in New York.
> 
> The KUWTK star accompanied the rapper for a late night studio session in the city wearing a black velour Juicy tracksuit.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...black-velour-two-piece-NYC.html#ixzz4W3wHM2Fa



Can we all take a moment and pray that Kylie does not bring back Juicy tracksuits with stuff on the butt?


----------



## Brandless

At first glance I thought that fourth picture was of Michael Jackson, seriously. These sisters need to stop messing with their faces. Do they really believe they look better?


----------



## vink

I feel sad for Kendal. I used to think at least she has a career of her own. I guess now it's gone. Her modeling career is so short. It's very sad when it happen so fast. She could be a good model with training and everything.


----------



## nashpoo

Like it or not those juicy suits are coming back. I saw Kim biermann snapping it a few days ago too. It's a collab with another designer.


----------



## Sasha2012

Lovebirds Kylie Jenner and Tyga seemed to be in the mood for Valentine's Day a little early.

The 19-year-old queen of Snapchat and her 27-year-old boo were both spotted wearing red hot outfits Tuesday in New York.

Tyga rocked a flame patterned jacket while his lady stunned in shiny red during the couple's East Coast date night.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tch-outfits-NYC-date-night.html#ixzz4W5YtQoUC


----------



## pixiejenna

Her outfit reminds me of pretty woman, but less classy.


----------



## mkr

The Pretty Skanky Woman sequel?


----------



## terebina786

I like the skirt... I wonder if that material makes a lot of noise while sitting and standing..


----------



## berrydiva

I like her outfit, hate those plastic boots. That skirt is really cute.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don't like the material on that skirt.

The VetementsxJuicy collab is fugly. The diamante 'Juicy' across the a** wasn't cute then and its not now. Ugh.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

In the pic of all three of them they look like aliens, I always forget Kylie is 19


----------



## redney

vink said:


> I feel sad for Kendal. I used to think at least she has a career of her own. I guess now it's gone. Her modeling career is so short. It's very sad when it happen so fast. She could be a good model with training and everything.


I'm not sure she would actually be good with any amount of training but do agree her modeling career seems over.


----------



## Deco

I haven't been following, but why do people think her modeling career is over?  I still see her Estee Lauder commercials and she just did VS.


----------



## redney

Deco said:


> I haven't been following, but why do people think her modeling career is over?  I still see her Estee Lauder commercials and she just did VS.


Perhaps not her commercial modeling career. I am thinking of her couture modeling. A year or so ago she walked a number of couture shows at PFW and others. This year...not so much IIRC.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

redney said:


> Perhaps not her commercial modeling career. I am thinking of her couture modeling. A year or so ago she walked a number of couture shows at PFW and others. This year...not so much IIRC.



Paris Couture starts Monday so there is a chance she could still walk.


----------



## redney

Glitterandstuds said:


> Paris Couture starts Monday so there is a chance she could still walk.


Will be curious to see if anyone hires her.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

redney said:


> Will be curious to see if anyone hires her.



I'm assuming Chanel and Balmain will since Karl & Oliver have hard ons for her


----------



## LaraMarcella

I love Kendall as a model, the most talented one among kardashian+jenner sisters.


----------



## redney

LaraMarcella said:


> I love Kendall as a model, the most talented one among kardashian+jenner sisters.


Out of all of them, Kendull definitely does (did?) more than the rest.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

LaraMarcella said:


> I love Kendall as a model, the most talented one among kardashian+jenner sisters.



I don't think she's a good model at all. Something is off about her and most talented of them all? Okay


----------



## Jikena

Glitterandstuds said:


> I don't think she's a good model at all. Something is off about her and most talented of them all? Okay



It's not that hard being "the most talented of them all" when you're from that family... Wait, actually, it doesn't mean there is any


----------



## twin-fun

LaraMarcella said:


> I love Kendall as a model, the most talented one among kardashian+jenner sisters.


Bless your heart.


----------



## cdtracing

I don't know about talented.  Kendull is exactly that....dull.  She has no personality & she seems to go through life unshure of what to do.  She doesn't seem to have the capacity to actually think for herself.   But it's would be expected give the family she's been raised in.


----------



## mkr

I will give her a pass.  She did go out and do something and got paid for it.  The rest of them do nothing and get paid per click.


----------



## poopsie

I had to do  a double take..................for a second the c and l  looked like they were connected


----------



## vink

Deco said:


> I haven't been following, but why do people think her modeling career is over?  I still see her Estee Lauder commercials and she just did VS.



I, personally, don't take the VS seriously unless she get hired as a permanent angel. I think they hire her just to get more media space/reach for free. And I think EL contract is a yearly basis, right? It's still within years she got signed? They may or may not continue her contract. I think they hire her just to get the reach in the younger crowd, too. So, unless she gets to walk the runway or have more commercial work signed, I think her career is pretty much over. She doesn't have many going on, unlike other models. Lounging by the pool/going to events and get snapped by paparazzi isn't really what's called modeling to me. And judging by the fact that she's now tweaking her face, I think that's pretty much the acceptance and declaration of all.


----------



## V0N1B2

poopsie said:


> I had to do  a double take..................for a second the c and l  looked like they were connected


Well, that too I guess


----------



## shesnochill

It makes me so sad for her, lol. I wonder how many times she's gone under the knife / had work done. It can't be healthy mentally and physically...

Re: Kylie


----------



## mkr

poopsie said:


> I had to do  a double take..................for a second the c and l  looked like they were connected


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Kendall is in Paris so I expect her to walk Chanel and Balmain.


----------



## NicolesCloset

vink said:


> I feel sad for Kendal. I used to think at least she has a career of her own. I guess now it's gone. Her modeling career is so short. It's very sad when it happen so fast. She could be a good model with training and everything.



Is it gone? I thought she was still modeling


----------



## NicolesCloset

Double post


----------



## VickyB

Deco said:


> I haven't been following, but why do people think her modeling career is over?  I still see her Estee Lauder commercials and she just did VS.


Me too.


----------



## mkr

I'm surprised she even had any modelling career.  If I owned a high end design house I wouldn't hire any Kardashian.


----------



## vink

NicolesCloset said:


> Is it gone? I thought she was still modeling



Judging by the number of runway she gets to walk recently, as much hope I have for her, I doubt anyone take her "seriously" as a model now.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

She just walked Givenchy


----------



## vink

Glitterandstuds said:


> She just walked Givenchy



Good! I really long for her to have a career and be successful.


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> I'm surprised she even had any modelling career.  If I owned a high end design house I wouldn't hire any Kardashian.



I agree. I wouldn't want my brand associated with them. I do think tho that Kendull isn't a 1/2 bad runway model re height, weight etc. Everybody makes fun of her walk but it looks just as odd as that of other models.


----------



## Sasha2012

Givenchy Menswear Fall/Winter 2017-2018 show as part of Paris Fashion Week on January 20, 2017 in Paris, France.










Zimbio


----------



## Deco

Love the dress. She looks Vulcan.


----------



## VickyB

Are those binder clips on the side of the models' faces. Totally weird.


----------



## mkr

Deco said:


> Love the dress. She looks Vulcan.


----------



## cdtracing

Deco said:


> Love the dress. She looks Vulcan.


Or a Romulan. I thought the same thing when I first saw the pics.  LOL


----------



## Viva La Fashion

but why??
why would they still hire a model who constantly updates her face 
why hire a model just because her name ?
god its pisses me off!!
so many model should be eligible for her position 
yet she takes her place in the modeling career as a "model"
yeah right 
to tell you the truth i was happy she wasn't booked any more in fashion shows
one less thing that the kardashian can't trash


----------



## Viva La Fashion

i refuse to believe that she still booked for publicity
i would get if she was getting hired by hm, topshop, etc...
most her target segments are teens so they can purchase their merchandises
but when balmain and chanel book her
i get shocked she has a terrible walk and come from a family that everybody runs away from specially men
so whats so special about her?
whats so special that karl sees in her to book her in fendi and chanel?


----------



## berrydiva

Viva La Fashion said:


> but why??
> why would they still hire a model who constantly updates her face
> why hire a model just because her name ?
> god its pisses me off!!
> so many model should be eligible for her position
> yet she takes her place in the modeling career as a "model"
> yeah right
> to tell you the truth i was happy she wasn't booked any more in fashion shows
> one less thing that the kardashian can't trash


I've always been curious why you post your comments in this form as opposed to a sentence structure.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

berrydiva said:


> I've always been curious why you post your comments in this form as opposed to a sentence structure.


no particular reason really


----------



## cdtracing

I've always thought she was boring.


----------



## V0N1B2

Viva La Fashion said:


> i refuse to believe that she still booked for publicity
> i would get if she was getting hired by hm, topshop, etc...
> most her target segments are teens so they can purchase their merchandises
> but when balmain and chanel book her
> i get shocked she has a terrible walk and come from a family that everybody runs away from specially men
> so whats so special about her?
> whats so special that karl sees in her to book her in fendi and chanel?


Let's be honest, Givenchy = family connections, Balmain = family connections, Chanel = family connections.
There's nothing special about her but there doesn't seem to be anything special about most runway models these days. They're all rather bland and unremarkable, not like the models of 10, 20 years ago.

Also to note: there are several others posting in these celeb threads in a similar format to you.


----------



## AECornell

I don't know who that girl behind her is in the last pic but I don't see a high fashion face there. Kendall looks much better.


----------



## berrydiva

Viva La Fashion said:


> no particular reason really


Oh ok...was just curious...I thought you were typing your comments/replies as poetry


----------



## mkr

V0N1B2 said:


> Let's be honest, Givenchy = family connections, Balmain = family connections, Chanel = family connections.
> There's nothing special about her but there doesn't seem to be anything special about most runway models these days. They're all rather bland and unremarkable, not like the models of 10, 20 years ago.
> 
> Also to note: there are several others posting in these celeb threads in a similar format to you.


Everyone looks alike nowadays.  20 years ago everyone was into individuality.  The only ones I see with "it" are the old guard at VS.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

V0N1B2 said:


> Let's be honest, Givenchy = family connections, Balmain = family connections, Chanel = family connections.
> There's nothing special about her but there doesn't seem to be anything special about most runway models these days. They're all rather bland and unremarkable, not like the models of 10, 20 years ago.
> 
> Also to note: there are several others posting in these celeb threads in a similar format to you.


I get what your saying. Yes these models that you talk about are the ones who we constantly see plastered all around the instagram. They share the same look and even style but there are REAL models that trying to find their place in this industry. One of them which I love is imaan hammam !! such a unique face and so pretty.
Also you have Cindy Bruna, Aya Jones, Frederikke Sofie, and laura love. All these models are the ones who deserve to be on a runway not kendall. Why people are not hiring them more and having them walk in their show instead of gigi, bella and kendall?


----------



## Viva La Fashion

berrydiva said:


> Oh ok...was just curious...I thought you were typing your comments/replies as poetry


haha no I wasn't really oblivious to what I did actually until you pointed it out! it looks weird I must admit


----------



## berrydiva

Viva La Fashion said:


> haha no I wasn't really oblivious to what I did actually until you pointed it out! it looks weird I must admit


Hey, if it makes you happy, keep on doing what you do. We all have our things.


----------



## berrydiva

Just saw a pic of Kendall with a sheer top...so she had implants too? Why are these young girls getting implants?


----------



## Sasha2012

She bewitched the fashion elite as she strutted down the Givenchy runway in a Gothic gown on Friday.

But Kendall Jenner was back to her 90s-inspired best on Saturday, as she stepped out in an entirely sheer top for dinner with pals in Paris.

The 21-year-old supermodel seemed carefree as she covered her modesty in star-shaped covers while heading to L'Avenue restaurant.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-bare-ENTIRELY-sheer-top.html#ixzz4WRfGRzUa


----------



## V0N1B2

She walks like her father. Shoulders hunched, looking down, clompity-clomp...


----------



## mkr

Really?  Pasties??  I'd keep my head down too.


----------



## berrydiva

She looks stupid.


----------



## Esizzle

That fur on that hideous jacket better not be real. Her whole outfit screams "PAY ATTENTION TO ME." The Kardashian attention seeking gene shining bright.


----------



## glamourous1098

Just in case we forgot that Kendall had nipples.  Because God forbid we go a day without a reminder.


----------



## Lounorada

Showing she's just as thirsty for attention, as the rest of her family!
Her outfit looks both ridiculous and confused.


----------



## Esizzle

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-shows-derriere-bikini-racy-photo-shoot.html






 SOmeone give her a book or something to pass the time. These racy excessively photoshopped shoots are getting boring.


----------



## V0N1B2

Good idea Esizzle.
I think she should start off with something easy, like Dr. Seuss' "Hop on Pop", then she can make her way to this masterpiece:


----------



## FlipDiver

Love this IG [emoji23]


----------



## V0N1B2

*snort*


----------



## berrydiva

FlipDiver said:


> View attachment 3582044
> 
> 
> Love this IG [emoji23]


Nope.


----------



## pukasonqo

Esizzle said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-shows-derriere-bikini-racy-photo-shoot.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOmeone give her a book or something to pass the time. These racy excessively photoshopped shoots are getting boring.



does she know how to read?
maybe a colouring book would be better


----------



## V0N1B2

pukasonqo said:


> does she know how to read?
> maybe a colouring book would be better


Hmm, good question. Let's recommend Christina Lee's Kim Kardashian Colouring Book
Hours of entertainment. I hope she can stay in the lines


----------



## Happy Luppy

Sasha2012 said:


> As the youngest sister to Kim Kardashian, she's learned from the best when it comes to sex appeal.
> 
> And on Tuesday night, Kylie Jenner proved she is a worthy protegee as she put her body on display at the Marie Claire Image Maker Awards in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 19-year-old reality TV star turned heads as she hit the red carpet in a provocative purple cutout gown flashing her abs, thighs, and derriere.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ut-gown-Image-Maker-Awards.html#ixzz4VRQInX5P


 That is one awkward dress....


----------



## White Orchid

V0N1B2 said:


> Hmm, good question. Let's recommend Christina Lee's Kim Kardashian Colouring Book
> Hours of entertainment. I hope she can stay in the lines


With the size of Kim's a$$, even a blind person could stay within the lines.


----------



## White Orchid

Are these shadows caused by her implants? I'm genuinely confused.


----------



## pukasonqo

outside the katwalk kendall's style is zero, she might get away with it because she is young and has a great figure but has no idea of how to dress
are all the kks in need of continuously show their wares?
sprays desperaux around the room


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> Are these shadows caused by her implants? I'm genuinely confused.




that is the worst looking chest!!!  it looks painful!  and very hard!!! 

they need to stop going to these doctor's on the "kardashian approved list of PS"  and start looking for doctor's that do what they do because they are the best. not because they get a discount for using them!


----------



## Aimee3

It looks like her implants "bottomed out" at least I think that's what it's called when the implant drops and looks droopy.


----------



## WishList986

To me it just looks like the type of material messes with photography. I've owned a shirt like that and it always distorted in photos.


----------



## cdtracing

White Orchid said:


> Are these shadows caused by her implants? I'm genuinely confused.


Me, too.  That looks so weird.  Implants...didn't know Kendull got implants.  At least she didn't expand like Kimbo & Kylie.


----------



## trini707

I think it's the rippling of the material of her top :/ did she really have implants? I was really rooting for Kendall to make something out of her modeling career and escape the Kardashian curse [emoji24] I agree with everyone that her modeling career doesn't look great atm, Bella and Gigi are going up but she's going down :/


----------



## Viva La Fashion

cdtracing said:


> Me, too.  That looks so weird.  Implants...didn't know Kendull got implants.  At least she didn't expand like Kimbo & Kylie.


Give her some time, they always work their way up. She started with a nose job, followed by getting implants, and having her lips injected! Cant wait for the next big thing


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't think that Kendull got implants. I think that her chest looks weird because of how tight the fabric is across the the chest. She's kind of hunched over which will cause your boobs to look saggy when your not wearing a bra. And the sheer shiny fabric exaggerating things we wouldn't even see if the shirt wasn't see through. If she got implants that's pretty much the end of her runway career. That's not the look high end designers go for in their shows.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I hate how they wear such "look at me!!! clothes" but then try to wear an expression as if they're bothered that people are noticing them.


----------



## Jayne1

lanasyogamama said:


> I hate how they wear such "look at me!!! clothes" but then try to wear an expression as if they're bothered that people are noticing them.


Perfect description and observation!


----------



## Lounorada

Came across this page the other day on Instagram, some of the pics had me cracking up 
https://www.instagram.com/kyliejrevealed/







That last picture though


----------



## mkr

.


----------



## mkr

Lounorada said:


> Came across this page the other day on Instagram, some of the pics had me cracking up
> https://www.instagram.com/kyliejrevealed/
> View attachment 3582548
> View attachment 3582551
> View attachment 3582553
> View attachment 3582555
> View attachment 3582560
> View attachment 3582565
> 
> That last picture though


That last pic is hilarious.


----------



## V0N1B2

You're killing me @Lounorada 
*scurries off to find more pics


----------



## AECornell

Omg dead!


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> Came across this page the other day on Instagram, some of the pics had me cracking up
> https://www.instagram.com/kyliejrevealed/
> View attachment 3582548
> View attachment 3582551
> View attachment 3582553
> View attachment 3582555
> View attachment 3582560
> View attachment 3582565
> 
> That last picture though


The last one is so funny!


----------



## Esizzle

Toddler Kylie with the blown up lips is my favorite. I cant stop laughing


----------



## Lounorada

V0N1B2 said:


> You're killing me @Lounorada
> *scurries off to find more pics


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been putting on an incredibly sartorial display in Paris this week.

And Kendall Jenner stepped out in yet another glamorous ensemble on Sunday as she enjoyed a quick shopping trip in the French capital with A$AP Rocky.

The 21-year-old flashed her toned midriff in vintage-style jeans layered trendily over a pair of fishnet tights, as she shared a giggle with her rumoured rapper beau, 28, for their relaxed day out.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ner-amps-glamour-day-Paris.html#ixzz4WWwoUZuf


----------



## bag-princess

lanasyogamama said:


> I hate how they wear such "look at me!!! clothes" but then try to wear an expression as if they're bothered that people are noticing them.



THIS exactly!!


----------



## V0N1B2

Shopping trip looks more like the walk of shame to me.
It's an interesting look, right down to the crooked seam and hole in her fishnets.
Why do I feel Macklemore is gonna pop out with a wolf on his noggin?


----------



## pixiejenna

I must have a vastly different definition of glamorous than the daily mail. Holey jeans, torn fishnet stockings that rise above your waist of your high waisted jeans, torn oversized sweater. Well she dose have that classy chanel fanny pack on. I guess fur + designer clothing equals glamor to them.


----------



## cdtracing

Kendull should invest in new fishnet.  What she wore on this trip are worn out.  Her look is sad, not fashionable.


----------



## VickyB

FlipDiver said:


> View attachment 3582044
> 
> 
> Love this IG [emoji23]


----------



## VickyB

Lounorada said:


> Came across this page the other day on Instagram, some of the pics had me cracking up
> https://www.instagram.com/kyliejrevealed/
> View attachment 3582548
> View attachment 3582551
> View attachment 3582553
> View attachment 3582555
> View attachment 3582560
> View attachment 3582565
> 
> That last picture though



 Thank you!!! LMAO!!! You made my week!!!!!


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> She's been putting on an incredibly sartorial display in Paris this week.
> 
> And Kendall Jenner stepped out in yet another glamorous ensemble on Sunday as she enjoyed a quick shopping trip in the French capital with A$AP Rocky.
> 
> The 21-year-old flashed her toned midriff in vintage-style jeans layered trendily over a pair of fishnet tights, as she shared a giggle with her rumoured rapper beau, 28, for their relaxed day out.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ner-amps-glamour-day-Paris.html#ixzz4WWwoUZuf


I think she actually looks kinda fresh faced in a few of these pics. In one of them she looks 10 years younger than Kylie. Wonder who that Kanye wannabe is behind her?


----------



## Deco

I didn't get past "incredibly sartorial display."  That makes no more sense than saying "incredibly culinary display."


----------



## scarlet555

Sasha2012 said:


> She's been putting on an incredibly sartorial display in Paris this week.
> 
> And Kendall Jenner stepped out in yet another glamorous ensemble on Sunday as she enjoyed a quick shopping trip in the French capital with A$AP Rocky.
> 
> The 21-year-old flashed her toned midriff in vintage-style jeans layered trendily over a pair of fishnet tights, as she shared a giggle with her rumoured rapper beau, 28, for their relaxed day out.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ner-amps-glamour-day-Paris.html#ixzz4WWwoUZuf



Kendall is starting to look scary with those lips, these girls already look 10years older than they are with their weird plastic surgery.


----------



## WishList986

Tbh I think Kendall looks amazing. Whatever she's done to herself is working


----------



## J. Fisk

VickyB said:


> I think she actually looks kinda fresh faced in a few of these pics. In one of them she looks 10 years younger than Kylie. Wonder who that Kanye wannabe is behind her?


that's A$AP Ferg of A$AP Mob


----------



## berrydiva

VickyB said:


> I think she actually looks kinda fresh faced in a few of these pics. In one of them she looks 10 years younger than Kylie. Wonder who that Kanye wannabe is behind her?


A$AP is far from a Kanye wannabe.


----------



## lilapot

Not sure if this has been posted here already  I find this disturbing. 

Kendall, Bella and Ricardo


----------



## Sasha2012

She signed a lucrative deal with Puma last year and on Monday reality star Kylie Jenner posted some new publicity shots for the athletic wear brand.

The 19-year-old is being paid $1 million to be the brand's ambassador and she put her best athletic foot forward in the poses she shared on her Instagram.

In one, she's dressed all in black in a cropped leggings and a control bra that revealed sideboob as she pulled one foot up behind her with a long scarf.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sideboob-shares-Puma-snaps.html#ixzz4Wg1cT8uj


----------



## Sasha2012

Chanel Spring Summer 2017













Zimbio


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> She's been putting on an incredibly sartorial display in Paris this week.
> 
> And Kendall Jenner stepped out in yet another glamorous ensemble on Sunday as she enjoyed a quick shopping trip in the French capital with A$AP Rocky.
> 
> The 21-year-old flashed her toned midriff in vintage-style jeans layered trendily over a pair of fishnet tights, as she shared a giggle with her rumoured rapper beau, 28, for their relaxed day out.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ner-amps-glamour-day-Paris.html#ixzz4WWwoUZuf



This is cute minus the fanny back and fur coat over the shoulders. I still wanna Kendall even has to talk about with any of the A$AP crew.

She looks good at Chanel.

Puma and Kylie need to their lucky stars for Rihanna. She truly did put them back on...


----------



## mkr

I am always amazed when someone who clearly doesn't exercise and clearly isn't into sports and I mean isn't even a spectator of sports - gets an athletic clothing line.


----------



## FlipDiver

mkr said:


> I am always amazed when someone who clearly doesn't exercise and clearly isn't into sports and I mean isn't even a spectator of sports - gets an athletic clothing line.



Yeah, and her physique is purely from injections - the only activity she engages in a gym is taking selfies, not working out. What a horrible choice for Puma. They have much better options, especially after the Olympics.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

She looks odd at Chanel and her walk has gotten worse. 

Her and Bella were also at the Dior masked party last night where Kendall looked like an idiot with sunglasses on


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Glitterandstuds said:


> She looks odd at Chanel and her walk has gotten worse.
> 
> Her and Bella were also at the Dior masked party last night where Kendall looked like an idiot with sunglasses on


Yeah with bangs as well I'm sure its fake. What's the deal with bella and kendall showing off their nipples? for the love of god we know you have one
keep it for yourself. Its like suddenly its the revolutions of nipples, did they just discover it or what?


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> I am always amazed when someone who clearly doesn't exercise and clearly isn't into sports and I mean isn't even a spectator of sports - gets an athletic clothing line.


Athletic wear is mostly casual wear from what I can tell looking at the way folks dress nowadays. Personally, I prefer more fashionable athletic wear as I tend to wear my gym clothes while out running errands before/after going to the gym on the weekends. I don't think I've ever given thought to the idea if the spokesperson was into sports or exercised.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

All I care about when it comes to athletic wear is the fit and cute factor. Who reps the brand (athlete or not) makes no difference to me. I just wanna be cute while working out.


----------



## terebina786

mkr said:


> I am always amazed when someone who clearly doesn't exercise and clearly isn't into sports and I mean isn't even a spectator of sports - gets an athletic clothing line.



Hmm I have "workout" clothes, and shoes actually, that never see the inside of a gym.  I don't want to ruin my nice Nikes, Adidas and Lulus gear that I run weekend errands with.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Viva La Fashion said:


> Yeah with bangs as well I'm sure its fake. What's the deal with bella and kendall showing off their nipples? for the love of god we know you have one
> keep it for yourself. Its like suddenly its the revolutions of nipples, did they just discover it or what?



Excuse me, they each have TWO!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The Chanel show was stunning this season. I even thought Kendall looked great.


----------



## arnott

lilapot said:


> Not sure if this has been posted here already  I find this disturbing.
> 
> Kendall, Bella and Ricardo



Creepy AF.


----------



## Sasha2012

She may be his stepmother one day.

And Kylie Jenner proved she already has a strong bond with her boyfriend Tyga's son King Cairo as she doted on the tot on Thursday.

The 19-year-old reality star was spotted holding hands with the four-year-old boy as they prepared to jet off to Costa Rica from Los Angeles with the rest of the Kardashian clan.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rivate-jet-trip-Costa-Rica.html#ixzz4Ww08cdQs


----------



## V0N1B2

Oh dear. Looks like they were turned away from the plane. Perhaps her lips put them over the allowable weight.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

It is the weirdest thing to me that this rich 19 year old girl chooses to hang out with some old broke loser and his toddler.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> It is the weirdest thing to me that this rich 19 year old girl chooses to hang out with some old broke loser and his toddler.


VERY weird specially that her loser boyfriend is ugly AF


----------



## pukasonqo

no rob or chyna?


----------



## redney

pukasonqo said:


> no rob or chyna?


Probably personas non grata. Although wouldn't it be nice for King to have his mom and dad vacation together with their sibling significant others?


----------



## FlipDiver

They all have the same pants...


----------



## twin-fun

FlipDiver said:


> They all have the same pants...


Maybe it's just one pair of pants that makes the rounds a la Sisterhood Of The Traveling Pants...


----------



## ashlie

Even after all the PS she's still not comfortable without makeup on.


----------



## WishList986

ashlie said:


> Even after all the PS she's still not comfortable without makeup on.


It could just be because she's always in the public eye.
Usually when celebrities are caught without makeup everyone thinks they are sick or mentally unstable lol


----------



## mkr

WishList986 said:


> It could just be because she's always in the public eye.
> Usually when celebrities are caught without makeup everyone thinks they are sick or mentally unstable lol


And they'd be right.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

ashlie said:


> Even after all the PS she's still not comfortable without makeup on.


wouldn't you if you had this face??


----------



## WishList986

mkr said:


> And they'd be right.


With this family it is definitely true


----------



## ashlie

Viva La Fashion said:


> wouldn't you if you had this face??



Hahaha yes.


----------



## Lounorada

V0N1B2 said:


> Oh dear. Looks like they were turned away from the plane. Perhaps her lips put them over the allowable weight.


----------



## Sasha2012

Whether she's on the red carpet or runway, Kendall knows how to steal the show.

And the model proved this once more as she put her bold fashion credentials - and her amazing physique - on full display as she led the stars at Harper's Bazaar 150 Most Fashionable Women in Los Angeles on Friday.

The catwalk queen, 21, left very little to the imagination in a sheer gown with a thigh-high gown and cream leotard.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sheer-gown-thigh-high-slit.html#ixzz4X1qJssaY


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love that dress.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail


----------



## arnott

She bought a new ass?     



Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail


----------



## mkr

Alessandra makes her look ugly.


----------



## vink

Um... as much as I think she pull it off well, her gown reminds me of sleep-ware. The slip you can wear to bed that kind of cloth. The only one I saw to have proper clothes here is Miranda. Maybe I'm getting old for this era's fashion. [emoji848]


----------



## kittenslingerie

mkr said:


> Alessandra makes her look ugly.


Agree she looks much less attractive next to Alessandra. And Miranda Kerr makes her look like a fan with a real model as well.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Did her upper lip fill go away already?


----------



## cdtracing

Her dress makes me think 80's Soap Opera Seductress Slutty lingerie.  She looks amateurish next to Alessandra & Miranda.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail



I LOVE Miranda's dress. Very classy.


----------



## V0N1B2

B-A-S-I-C


----------



## YSoLovely

Kendall is so basic, bland and boring


----------



## Lounorada

Kendulls face is _so_ tight. It looks painful for her to even smile.


----------



## whimsic

mkr said:


> Alessandra makes her look ugly.



She looks like a fan posing next to a model


----------



## Sasha2012

She's never been shy about showing off her curvy figure.

And on Saturday, Kylie Jenner did just that while enjoying some sunshine during her holiday in Costa Rica with her family.

The 19-year-old reality star shared a series of steamy photos and videos to her social media while rocking a gold bathing suit with sheer paneling.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tching-swimwear-Costa-Rica.html#ixzz4X71zGLDJ


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Yeah, those are def new boobs. Will she ever stop?

WTH has Tyga done to his hair?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Well at least her boobs match her lips now? Jesus. 

I love that Carolina Herrera dress Miranda has on.


----------



## V0N1B2

LOL at the hair & makeup room for their "vacation". I wonder if their digital imaging and manipulation room is as big.


----------



## pukasonqo

wonder if  kimbo, koko and kylie who are the kks with the most changes due to PS, can they look at old pics of themselves and convinced themselves that they "always looked this way"?
especially kylie, her face has changed so much in such a short time!


----------



## Viva La Fashion

I don't know what to comment on first, is it on tyga and his ugly looking gucci glasses that legitimately makes him look like a lizard or on our plastic doll?
they are an odd couple I'll tell you that and please is this pose suppose to be sexy???


----------



## Viva La Fashion

New photo emerges of tyga walking around rocking his new shades and enjoying his vacation and on top of that, he's in a leash.


----------



## lilapot

So trashy. I'm sorry but he's so ugly (and seemingly unemployed.) I, too, once asked why him? .She's 19 and rich. Why? But then they both are trashy and seem to embrace it so I guess they are a perfect match.


----------



## labelwhore04

I actually pity Kylie. Her life just seems so sad and empty. All she does is take pictures of herself for social media. She travels to all these places and all she's concerned about is taking selfies instead of actually taking in the experience. I can just see her sitting in her hotel room all day refreshing her instagram. It's really pathetic.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

lilapot said:


> So trashy. I'm sorry but he's so ugly (and seemingly unemployed.) I, too, once asked why him? .She's 19 and rich. Why? But then they both are trashy and seem to embrace it so I guess they are a perfect match.


Off the top of my head easy I can name these: no one want to date a kardashian/jenner, nor do anyone in their rightful mind want to date a spoiled girl who is uneducated and her only purpose in life is to adjust her body endlessly with procedures. Also keep in mind she choose him because she pays him and he can never say no to her. She's the one who controls the shots basically


----------



## cdtracing

Viva La Fashion said:


> New photo emerges of tyga walking around rocking his new shades and enjoying his vacation and on top of that, he's in a leash.



I just spit out my coffee!!!  This needs a love button!!!


----------



## Kidclarke

Viva La Fashion said:


> New photo emerges of tyga walking around rocking his new shades and enjoying his vacation and on top of that, he's in a leash.


 This is my favorite post ever.


----------



## Sasha2012

She previously denied she had undergone a boob job, insisting it was simply her 'time of the month'.

And Kylie Jenner has once again sparked speculation she could have gone under the knife thanks to her latest glamorous night out during her holiday in Costa Rica.

The 19-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star put on a very busty display as she stepped out with her sister Kim in a shiny white dress - complete with a daring, plunging neckline.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-job-rumours-fringed-dress.html#ixzz4XHltkqZM


----------



## FlipDiver

Sasha2012 said:


> She previously denied she had undergone a boob job, insisting it was simply her 'time of the month'.
> 
> And Kylie Jenner has once again sparked speculation she could have gone under the knife thanks to her latest glamorous night out during her holiday in Costa Rica.
> 
> The 19-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star put on a very busty display as she stepped out with her sister Kim in a shiny white dress - complete with a daring, plunging neckline.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-job-rumours-fringed-dress.html#ixzz4XHltkqZM



Is it still "speculation?" It's so obvious - they're so high, they haven't even settled in place yet. You can almost see the price tag sticking out.


----------



## Tivo

These people are all liars. It's their way of life.


----------



## V0N1B2

FlipDiver said:


> You can almost see the price tag sticking out.


Dying. Dy-ing.


----------



## berrydiva

I would wear this on vaycay too.


----------



## Lounorada

Sit down Kylie, Rihanna wore it better.


----------



## mkr

Rihanna wears everything better.


----------



## White Orchid

Is there any part of her teenage body that hasn't been enhanced?  Those implants are huge!


----------



## Sasha2012

Many a teenager relies on babysitting for funds.

While that's certainly not the case for self-made millionairess Kylie Jenner, she still finds herself with a toddler hanging on her hip.

The 19-year-old reality star had boyfriend Tyga's son King Cairo in her charge as the extended Kardashian-Jenner clan jetted out of Costa Rica following a family vacation on Monday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Kylie-Jenner-teen-stepmom.html#ixzz4XIgwTbKy


----------



## CherryKitty

Very little about Kylie (or any of them) is real. I wish she would take a step back and just own up to it. Her believability is little after she denied her lip injections for so long then finally "came clean" about them. We all know they're fake, KJ - do the commendable thing. You have some real psycho fans out there who believe every word you say, thus they think that puberty and their "time of the month" will hit them with a dose of unrealistic beauty expectations.

I agree about pitying her, though. Her life is empty. I get the sense that deep down she truly is miserable. She's going to look like Big Ange in no time. She's well on her way. (No disrespect to Big Ange - RIP.)


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> Many a teenager relies on babysitting for funds.
> 
> While that's certainly not the case for *self-made millionairess* Kylie Jenner, she still finds herself with a toddler hanging on her hip.
> 
> The 19-year-old reality star had boyfriend Tyga's son King Cairo in her charge as the extended Kardashian-Jenner clan jetted out of Costa Rica following a family vacation on Monday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Kylie-Jenner-teen-stepmom.html#ixzz4XIgwTbKy



Self-made?        Does PMK pulling all the strings and her just showing up late count as self-made?


----------



## V0N1B2

Wow. Two whole days in Costa Rica. 
That must be such a relaxing vacation. Get off the plane, sit in the hair & makeup chair for an hour, go for dinner, take 62468943 selfies, go for a helicopter ride, take another bazillion selfies, come back, get hair and makeup refreshed, sit in a pool and pose for pictures, sit in hair & makeup for 90mins, go for dinner, bang the old man, get on a plane and come home. 
So exciting.


----------



## White Orchid

V0N1B2 said:


> Wow. Two whole days in Costa Rica.
> That must be such a relaxing vacation. Get off the plane, sit in the hair & makeup chair for an hour, go for dinner, take 62468943 selfies, go for a helicopter ride, take another bazillion selfies, come back, get hair and makeup refreshed, sit in a pool and pose for pictures, sit in hair & makeup for 90mins, go for dinner, bang the old man, get on a plane and come home.
> So exciting.


Bish, you omitted the part where she captured and documented some of the picturesque scenery!  Oh wait...


----------



## V0N1B2

White Orchid said:


> Bish, you omitted the part where she captured and documented some of the picturesque scenery!  Oh wait...


Well... there was that lizard that @Viva La Fashion posted.


----------



## WishList986

CherryKitty said:


> Very little about Kylie (or any of them) is real. I wish she would take a step back and just own up to it. Her believability is little after she denied her lip injections for so long then finally "came clean" about them. *We all know they're fake, KJ - do the commendable thing.*


This. I have no problem what people do to their body, but at least don't lie about it. You want to change yourself for aesthetic purposes, to feel more confident, or to enhance a certain feature, be my guest! But don't pretend its natural. I think we gotta de-stigmatize cosmetic surgery, instead of making it shameful


----------



## FlipDiver

WishList986 said:


> This. I have no problem what people do to their body, but at least don't lie about it. You want to change yourself for aesthetic purposes, to feel more confident, or to enhance a certain feature, be my guest! But don't pretend its natural. I think we gotta de-stigmatize cosmetic surgery, instead of making it shameful



Totally not plastic surgery. Didn't you know you can shrink your nose, and blow up your lips, boobs and butt just through puberty, your monthly period, contour and "squats?"


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Yeah, that jumpsuit looked so much better on Rih.

Personally, I'm firmly against PS but I still don't think that those who choose to go under the knife owe anyone an explanation about what/why they did it. Even if it's clear as day that she's had something done, it's still her business and hers alone, IMO. Yeah, lying about it is silly but grown folks having to justify what they chose to do to THEIR bodies is just as silly.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

V0N1B2 said:


> Well... there was that lizard that @Viva La Fashion posted.


you know that picture was exclusive for purse forum members only


----------



## Viva La Fashion

WishList986 said:


> This. I have no problem what people do to their body, but at least don't lie about it. You want to change yourself for aesthetic purposes, to feel more confident, or to enhance a certain feature, be my guest! But don't pretend its natural. I think we gotta de-stigmatize cosmetic surgery, instead of making it shameful


THIS!! I completely agree with you. To me, I accept people who as they get older get few tweaks done here and there like for example is Cindy Crawford. The women flat out said she had botox at the age of 43. That is acceptable and normal to me but what is not normal is having procedures as young as 19 and have your lips injected while your 16 years old and to go beyond and be like my boobs are natural, my ass is natural, etc.. wow and you expect us to believe this ****?? I guess she thought we had her level of intelligence smh 
My guess she had major insecurity as a teenager but instead of having normal parents and sisters to guide her, she choose to follow their lead and fix it the way she was taught, aka procedures.


----------



## JAMES592

http://www.lawsonjamesblog.com.ng/2016/10/kim-kardashian-robbed-of-10-million-in.html


----------



## WishList986

FlipDiver said:


> Totally not plastic surgery. Didn't you know you can shrink your nose, and blow up your lips, boobs and butt just through puberty, your monthly period, contour and "squats?"


Can I go through puberty again? There's a couple things my body didn't get right the first time


----------



## AECornell

WishList986 said:


> Can I go through puberty again? There's a couple things my body didn't get right the first time



Same. Forgot the boobs.


----------



## stylemepretty

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Personally, I'm firmly against PS but I still don't think that those who choose to go under the knife owe anyone an explanation about what/why they did it. Even if it's clear as day that she's had something done, it's still her business and hers alone, IMO. Yeah, lying about it is silly but *grown folks* having to justify what they chose to do to THEIR bodies is just as silly.



I agree. But Kylie was practically a child when she started jacking with hers.


----------



## MillerRocks

FlipDiver said:


> Totally not plastic surgery. Didn't you know you can shrink your nose, and blow up your lips, boobs and butt just through puberty, your monthly period, contour and "squats?"


How can someone get more space between your eye lid and brow? In her before plastic surgery pictures there seems to be little space and now theres lots.


----------



## ashlie

MillerRocks said:


> How can someone get more space between your eye lid and brow? In her before plastic surgery pictures there seems to be little space and now theres lots.



I believe the post you quoted was supposed to be sarcastic. But if your question is actually a question you asking the thread then the answer is botox. It has a specific term as well. (I'm sure one of the ladies in this thread knows what it's called. It's escaping me.) So you can say can I have "x" and then they do it with some type of filler. Ultimately giving you that look and more space between the eye and brow.


----------



## MillerRocks

ashlie said:


> I believe the post you quoted was supposed to be sarcastic. But if your question is actually a question you asking the thread then the answer is botox. It has a specific term as well. (I'm sure one of the ladies in this thread knows what it's called. It's escaping me.) So you can say can I have "x" and then they do it with some type of filler. Ultimately giving you that look and more space between the eye and brow.


Wow, I get botox and have never heard of this! Mind blown, my doc has been holding out on me... 
Thanks for the enlightenment! I have an appt on the 7th so I will most certainly be asking.  
My question was kinda both sarcastic but also inquisitive btw, but hey it paid off. Two thumbs up for you!


----------



## Jayne1

MillerRocks said:


> How can someone get more space between your eye lid and brow? In her before plastic surgery pictures there seems to be little space and now theres lots.


Endoscopic brow lift.  Who needs botox, which wears off and can look different with each injection, when a brow lift is permanent.  It's some small incisions in the scalp. The skin is hoisted and secured with anchors in those incisions in the scalp.

Also botox to just raise the lid could make a a person look scary and constantly surprised if the brows are raised too high. A brow lift is more natural looking.

Many thought Kendel did the same, because she had less space between her lid and brow and now she has more.  I haven't looked at her much recently to decide.


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> She previously denied she had undergone a boob job, insisting it was simply her 'time of the month'.
> 
> And Kylie Jenner has once again sparked speculation she could have gone under the knife thanks to her latest glamorous night out during her holiday in Costa Rica.
> 
> The 19-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star put on a very busty display as she stepped out with her sister Kim in a shiny white dress - complete with a daring, plunging neckline.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-job-rumours-fringed-dress.html#ixzz4XHltkqZM


3 minutes and 76500 likes????


----------



## terebina786

Jayne1 said:


> Endoscopic brow lift.  Who needs botox, which wears off and can look different with each injection, when a brow lift is permanent.  It's some small incisions in the scalp. *The skin is hoisted and secured with anchors* in those incisions in the scalp.
> 
> Also botox to just raise the lid could make a a person look scary and constantly surprised if the brows are raised too high. A brow lift is more natural looking.
> 
> Many thought Kendel did the same, because she had less space between her lid and brow and now she has more.  I haven't looked at her much recently to decide.



I shuddered a bit! LOL


----------



## lanasyogamama

MillerRocks said:


> How can someone get more space between your eye lid and brow? In her before plastic surgery pictures there seems to be little space and now theres lots.





ashlie said:


> I believe the post you quoted was supposed to be sarcastic. But if your question is actually a question you asking the thread then the answer is botox. It has a specific term as well. (I'm sure one of the ladies in this thread knows what it's called. It's escaping me.) So you can say can I have "x" and then they do it with some type of filler. Ultimately giving you that look and more space between the eye and brow.



I was also going to say Botox.  That's what I heard Taylor Swift did to her eyes.  But I'm no expert.


----------



## starrysky

Yep, I went in for a derm appn't about 2 yrs ago. I complimented the front desk assistant's brows and she said botox gave her the nice, pulled up (not over-done) arches.



ashlie said:


> I believe the post you quoted was supposed to be sarcastic. But if your question is actually a question you asking the thread then the answer is botox. It has a specific term as well. (I'm sure one of the ladies in this thread knows what it's called. It's escaping me.) So you can say can I have "x" and then they do it with some type of filler. Ultimately giving you that look and more space between the eye and brow.


.


----------



## pinkfeet

Cindy started botox around 27/28. She admitted to that years ago.. she said she started fooling around with her face back then even when she didn't need it. Then for some reason she started lying and now I guess is back to telling half truths? She has had  A LOT of work done-- much more than botox so I dont really believe anything she or any celeb says.


----------



## Jayne1

starrysky said:


> Yep, I went in for a derm appn't about 2 yrs ago. I complimented the front desk assistant's brows and she said botox gave her the nice, pulled up (not over-done) arches.


An eye brow arch is one thing and lifting the eye so that suddenly there is enough lid to showcase eyeshadow is another. Botox can only do so much, if you don't want to look too surprised and startled.


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> Sit down Kylie, Rihanna wore it better.





mkr said:


> Rihanna wears everything better.





LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Yeah, that jumpsuit looked so much better on Rih.
> 
> Personally, I'm firmly against PS but I still don't think that those who choose to go under the knife owe anyone an explanation about what/why they did it. Even if it's clear as day that she's had something done, it's still her business and hers alone, IMO. Yeah, lying about it is silly but grown folks having to justify what they chose to do to THEIR bodies is just as silly.



Actually... their jumpsuits aren't even by the same designer.
Rih's was a custom piece and Kylie had hers copied by a random IG boutique and now the original designer is p*ssed!

https://www.instagram.com/p/BP_wQiQBkQe


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> Actually... their jumpsuits aren't even by the same designer.
> Rih's was a custom piece and Kylie had hers copied by a random IG boutique and now the original designer is p*ssed!
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BP_wQiQBkQe


Funny.
This post from the original designers instagram made me chuckle 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BP7_Ygag6Cb/
Shade! (But I see no lies)


----------



## starrysky

Yes, not doubting possibility that she has had other procedures done to her eyes for the extra space.



Jayne1 said:


> An eye brow arch is one thing and lifting the eye so that suddenly there is enough lid to showcase eyeshadow is another. Botox can only do so much, if you don't want to look too surprised and startled.


----------



## mkr

lanasyogamama said:


> I was also going to say Botox.  That's what I heard Taylor Swift did to her eyes.  But I'm no expert.


Can Taylor change the look of her eyes by changing the eyebrow arch?     BTW it looks like jaw might be narrower too.


----------



## bisousx

mkr said:


> Can Taylor change the look of her eyes by changing the eyebrow arch?     BTW it looks like jaw might be narrower too.



I don't see a slimmer face.. but if she did.. the jaw can be easily narrowed with Botox.. based on Taylor's facial expressions I think she's no stranger to Botox.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSoLovely said:


> Actually... their jumpsuits aren't even by the same designer.
> Rih's was a custom piece and Kylie had hers copied by a random IG boutique and now the original designer is p*ssed!
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BP_wQiQBkQe



I saw this. She was so desperate for the look she settled for a IG boutique version, that's funny. Rihanna is clearly the standard for the girls...they wanna be her so bad.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I saw this. She was so desperate for the look she settled for a IG boutique version, that's funny. Rihanna is clearly the standard for the girls...they wanna be her so bad.


Which is what makes it funny when people give the Kardashian's credit for "trends".


----------



## Viva La Fashion

How is this printed in love magazine? her face looks bored AF


----------



## Glitterandstuds

^^She looks awful


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> Which is what makes it funny when people give the Kardashian's credit for "trends".



Yeah, trendsetters they most certainly aren't. They jump on an already current trend and ride that ish into the ground. Kim recently snapped a pic of her with pierced nails, and people were like "Omg, pierced nails...Kim introduces a new trend" Chicks were doing that ish in the 90s, it's not new; only difference is back then it was ghetto and now it's oh so cute and like, trendy


----------



## zen1965

Face-wise she is morphing into Kylie.


----------



## mkr

Good thing she pierced those nipples or we wouldn't know she had boobs.


----------



## V0N1B2

mkr said:


> Good thing she pierced those nipples or we wouldn't know she had boobs.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kylie Jenner got a "Thank you, no" to her attempt to trademark the name, "Kylie"

*Kylie Minogue beats Kylie Jenner in battle to trademark name*
The Kardashian/Jenner clan may have infiltrated many parts of society - television, politics, apps, music, clothes and beauty - but they will not take ownership of names too. Isn't that right, Kylie Minogue?

The Australian pop queen, 48, has successfully blocked Kylie Jenner, 19 and the youngest of Kim Kardashian West's sisters, from trademarking the name "Kylie".
n 2014, The Keeping Up with the Kardashians star made an attempt to use "Kylie" as her brand, mostly made up of lip liners from her hugely successful beauty range, but Minogue was not having it.

According to the Mail on Sunday, Minogue's lawyers sent the US Patent and Trademark Office a legal letter detailing the reasons why the trademark should not be granted.

It dubbed Jenner as "*a secondary reality television personality"* *(**BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA)* and Minogue as an "internationally-renowned performing artist, humanitarian and breast cancer activist known to the world simply as Kylie".

The US Patent Office has sided with Minogue, but Jenner is said to be planning an appeal.

http://www.smh.com.au/lifestyle/cel...battle-to-trademark-name-20170206-gu708v.html


My response?


----------



## FlipDiver

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Kylie Jenner got a "Thank you, no" to her attempt to trademark the name, "Kylie"
> 
> *Kylie Minogue beats Kylie Jenner in battle to trademark name*
> The Kardashian/Jenner clan may have infiltrated many parts of society - television, politics, apps, music, clothes and beauty - but they will not take ownership of names too. Isn't that right, Kylie Minogue?
> 
> The Australian pop queen, 48, has successfully blocked Kylie Jenner, 19 and the youngest of Kim Kardashian West's sisters, from trademarking the name "Kylie".
> n 2014, The Keeping Up with the Kardashians star made an attempt to use "Kylie" as her brand, mostly made up of lip liners from her hugely successful beauty range, but Minogue was not having it.
> 
> According to the Mail on Sunday, Minogue's lawyers sent the US Patent and Trademark Office a legal letter detailing the reasons why the trademark should not be granted.
> 
> It dubbed Jenner as "*a secondary reality television personality"* *(**BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA)* and Minogue as an "internationally-renowned performing artist, humanitarian and breast cancer activist known to the world simply as Kylie".
> 
> The US Patent Office has sided with Minogue, but Jenner is said to be planning an appeal.
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/lifestyle/cel...battle-to-trademark-name-20170206-gu708v.html
> 
> 
> My response?



Wow Kylie M is savage AF, good for her! If Kylie J is a secondary reality tv personality, does that mean Kim K is the primary?


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> Good thing she pierced those nipples or we wouldn't know she had boobs.


Did I actually give you permission to leave the corner?  Well, did I?


----------



## pukasonqo

breast cancer activist? might lose my aussie citizenship over this but, seriously kylie?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

pukasonqo said:


> breast cancer activist? might lose my aussie citizenship over this but, seriously kylie?



Umm yes she is. Also a breast cancer survivor.

She headed up the Target targets breast cancer campaign. She also supports Breast Cancer Haven, The Women's Cancer Research Fund and the UK Breast cancer campaign.


----------



## pukasonqo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Umm yes she is. Also a breast cancer survivor.



i heard about it but never heard anything else about her activism, good for her if she is involved (fellow survivor here)


----------



## arnott

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Kylie Jenner got a "Thank you, no" to her attempt to trademark the name, "Kylie"
> 
> *Kylie Minogue beats Kylie Jenner in battle to trademark name*
> The Kardashian/Jenner clan may have infiltrated many parts of society - television, politics, apps, music, clothes and beauty - but they will not take ownership of names too. Isn't that right, Kylie Minogue?
> 
> The Australian pop queen, 48, has successfully blocked Kylie Jenner, 19 and the youngest of Kim Kardashian West's sisters, from trademarking the name "Kylie".
> n 2014, The Keeping Up with the Kardashians star made an attempt to use "Kylie" as her brand, mostly made up of lip liners from her hugely successful beauty range, but Minogue was not having it.
> 
> According to the Mail on Sunday, Minogue's lawyers sent the US Patent and Trademark Office a legal letter detailing the reasons why the trademark should not be granted.
> 
> It dubbed Jenner as "*a secondary reality television personality"* *(**BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA)* and Minogue as an "internationally-renowned performing artist, humanitarian and breast cancer activist known to the world simply as Kylie".
> 
> The US Patent Office has sided with Minogue, but Jenner is said to be planning an appeal.
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/lifestyle/cel...battle-to-trademark-name-20170206-gu708v.html
> 
> 
> My response?




Bye b*tch!      lol


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> Did I actually give you permission to leave the corner?  Well, did I?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I really like Kylie Minogue, she puts on a great show and doesn't get enough props for her work. Bey, Jlo and many others have all jacked her costumes, stage production, etc. She has quietly influenced them all in one way or another...


----------



## terebina786

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I really like Kylie Minogue, she puts on a great show and doesn't get enough props for her work. Bey, Jlo and many others have all jacked her costumes, stage production, etc. She has quietly influenced them all in one way or another...


OMG YES!  They had her tour playing when we went to go buy a TV and I had no idea how much of an amazing performer she was.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

terebina786 said:


> OMG YES!  They had her tour playing when we went to go buy a TV and I had no idea how much of an amazing performer she was.



She's always been a great performer, she has so much personality on stage.


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I really like Kylie Minogue, s*he puts on a great show and doesn't get enough props for her work. Bey, Jlo and many others have all jacked her costumes, stage production, etc.* She has quietly influenced them all in one way or another...




This so much! Her production is everything. Kylie sure knows how to put on a SHOW. 
I'm European and Kylie is very well know, respected and appreciated here and I really don't get why she never made it big in the US (same with Robbie Williams, tbh)


----------



## Theren

Her face.. What did she do to it


----------



## mkr

How old are these photos?  That looks like 2-4 years ago.


----------



## Tivo

Theren said:


> View attachment 3598398
> 
> Her face.. What did she do to it


Looks like these missed the retoucher. Her face looks like Lindsey Lohan


----------



## FlipDiver

mkr said:


> How old are these photos?  That looks like 2-4 years ago.



Yeah and 4-6 faces ago


----------



## Jikena

Theren said:


> View attachment 3598398
> 
> Her face.. What did she do to it



It's called no make up and no photoshop/filters.


----------



## arnott

Theren said:


> View attachment 3598398
> 
> Her face.. What did she do to it



Gross.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall Jenner showed why she is one of the most in-demand models in the world.

The 21-year-old model showed off her pert derriere in a see-through gown while strutting the catwalk for a La Perla runway show on Thursday.

Despite sharing the runway with the likes of Naomi Campbell and Stella Maxwell, it was the reality star who surely turned heads at the event as part of New York Fashion Week.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-bares-pert-derriere-gown.html#ixzz4YG3mjLUi


----------



## redney

Are you kidding? Naomi would cut a b*tch.


----------



## White Orchid

Why the need to show your a$$ crack is beyond me.


----------



## zen1965

Quite telling that the only model showing her behind in a see-thru dress seems to Kendall.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

White Orchid said:


> Why the need to show your a$$ crack is beyond me.


to make you believe that in fact she does has an ass


----------



## Viva La Fashion

zen1965 said:


> Quite telling that the only model showing her behind in a see-thru dress seems to Kendall.


ahh the irony. Of course she would accept the part of showing her ass, it runs in her family. She already showed us her boobs in a see through top, now she wants to complete the image and have her ass out there too.


----------



## raffifi

Sasha2012 said:


> Kendall Jenner showed why *she is one of the most in-demand models in the world*.
> 
> The 21-year-old model showed off her pert derriere in a see-through gown while strutting the catwalk for a La Perla runway show on Thursday.
> 
> Despite sharing the runway with the likes of Naomi Campbell and Stella Maxwell, it was the reality star who surely turned heads at the event as part of New York Fashion Week.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-bares-pert-derriere-gown.html#ixzz4YG3mjLUi


So the Kardashian/Jenners write their own articles now?


----------



## terebina786

She's the most in demand model in the world because she shows her butt?  I'm confused.


----------



## cdtracing

raffifi said:


> So the Kardashian/Jenners write their own articles now?


----------



## WishList986

Tbh I think she looked great in that 'dress'


----------



## redney

Viva La Fashion said:


> ahh the irony. Of course she would accept the part of showing her ass, it runs in her family. She already showed us her boobs in a see through top, now she wants to complete the image and have her ass out there too.


It's all part of Madame PMK's advertising strategy for her girls.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Models, nor their mothers, do not get a say in how they are dressed for shows, magazines, etc.

There have been several see through/sheer/naked looks on the runways for years.

Obviously this dress was designed and if she hadn't worn it someone else would have.

I am not a fan of the Ks but this is one of those instances where the criticism just shows that people are more critical of them than others...
Do they deserve it?  Perhaps, but I do find it curious that people are so invested in criticizing them/ their dislike for them that they stretch situations like this.


----------



## WishList986

twinkle.tink said:


> *Models, nor their mothers, do not get a say in how they are dressed for shows, magazines, etc.
> 
> There have been several see through/sheer/naked looks on the runways for years.*
> 
> Obviously this dress was designed and if she hadn't worn it someone else would have.
> 
> I am not a fan of the Ks but this is one of those instances where the criticism just shows that people are more critical of them than others...
> Do they deserve it?  Perhaps, but I do find it curious that people are so invested in criticizing them/ their dislike for them that they stretch situations like this.



I was thinking the same thing. It's La Perla, I expected more see-through outfits than just that. 
Models show up and get assigned outfits, they don't go up to the rack and pick whichever one is going to receive the most attention.


----------



## redney

Relax, everyone. 

PMK is thrilled with the shoot, though, I'm sure. Makes it easy for her to advertise...


----------



## Sasha2012

She was turning heads before the fashion show even started.

Kylie Jenner posed up a storm at Jeremy Scott's New York Fashion Week show on Friday in the Big Apple.

Before taking her seat in the first row, the 19-year-old showed off her dazzling fringed gold ensemble - which was designed by Jeremy Scott.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hes-midriff-legs-gold-look.html#ixzz4YMWtOthm


----------



## poopsie

Looking a bit simian there 
Can she be any more of a try hard?   Her friend looks cute and effortless


----------



## vink

I think she looks good there, but doesn't look 19 to me. I don't know if I should admire her for the look or feel sad for the youth lose so soon. 

And yeah... the outfit is a bit much, IMHO, even though it maybe a support to the designer. But I've never been to any runway show. I maybe wrong. [emoji848]


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> She was turning heads before the fashion show even started.
> 
> Kylie Jenner posed up a storm at Jeremy Scott's New York Fashion Week show on Friday in the Big Apple.
> 
> Before taking her seat in the first row, the 19-year-old showed off her dazzling fringed gold ensemble - which was designed by Jeremy Scott.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hes-midriff-legs-gold-look.html#ixzz4YMWtOthm


she looks much better when her face is relaxed


----------



## Viva La Fashion

twinkle.tink said:


> Models, nor their mothers, do not get a say in how they are dressed for shows, magazines, etc.
> 
> There have been several see through/sheer/naked looks on the runways for years.
> 
> Obviously this dress was designed and if she hadn't worn it someone else would have.
> 
> I am not a fan of the Ks but this is one of those instances where the criticism just shows that people are more critical of them than others...
> Do they deserve it?  Perhaps, but I do find it curious that people are so invested in criticizing them/ their dislike for them that they stretch situations like this.


Well looking back she did choose to wear her top in Paris fashion week and yes I completely agree that I criticize her more than any model its absolutely  right because in my eyes she didn't deserve to be a model, nor did she work hard for it. Regardless of the fiasco about her dropping the Jenner name and sticking to only kendall and how agency will never know who she is when they book her. Please give me a break, its nepotism at its finest. Kendall sometimes looks cute but no way vouge material. They all have to thank PMK and her hard work to give them careers


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Viva La Fashion said:


> Well looking back she did choose to wear her top in Paris fashion week and yes I completely agree that I criticize her more than any model its absolutely  right because in my eyes she didn't deserve to be a model, nor did she work hard for it. Regardless of the fiasco about her dropping the Jenner name and sticking to only kendall and how agency will never know who she is when they book her. Please give me a break, its nepotism at its finest. Kendall sometimes looks cute but no way vouge material. They all have to thank PMK and her hard work to give them careers



So what exactly makes one 'deserving' of modeling clothes and walking down a runway?

Nepotism runs rampant through all industries. Kendall is far from the first or the last to benefit from nepotism. The Hadid sisters didn't exactly claw their way up the ladder and I never see as much criticism for them.

IMO, it's not how you get an opportunity but what you do with the opportunity that matters, and she seems to be trying to make the most of it. She's working, and has a 'real' job, something people criticize the rest of the Kardashians for not having. Yes she's boring, but damn near all the models who walk in shows are boring. Most of the runway models theses days are plain bagels, she just kinda blends in to me. I honestly think the only reason some are so critical of her is purely because of her Kardashian affiliation.


----------



## mkr

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> So what exactly makes one 'deserving' of modeling clothes and walking down a runway?
> 
> Nepotism runs rampant through all industries. Kendall is far from the first or the last to benefit from nepotism. The Hadid sisters didn't exactly claw their way up the ladder and I never see as much criticism for them.
> 
> IMO, it's not how you get an opportunity but what you do with the opportunity that matters, and she seems to be trying to make the most of it. She's working, and has a 'real' job, something people criticize the rest of the Kardashians for not having. Yes she's boring, but damn near all the models who walk in shows are boring. Most of the runway models theses days are plain bagels, she just kinda blends in to me. I honestly think the only reason some are so critical of her is purely because of her Kardashian affiliation.


She is definitely boring.  That does seem to be the trend these days.  If that's what is in then she is killin it.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> So what exactly makes one 'deserving' of modeling clothes and walking down a runway?
> 
> Nepotism runs rampant through all industries. Kendall is far from the first or the last to benefit from nepotism. The Hadid sisters didn't exactly claw their way up the ladder and I never see as much criticism for them.
> 
> IMO, it's not how you get an opportunity but what you do with the opportunity that matters, and she seems to be trying to make the most of it. She's working, and has a 'real' job, something people criticize the rest of the Kardashians for not having. Yes she's boring, but damn near all the models who walk in shows are boring. Most of the runway models theses days are plain bagels, she just kinda blends in to me.* I honestly think the only reason some are so critical of her is purely because of her Kardashian affiliation*.


of course! it doesn't take a genius to acknowledge that nepotism is out there in many shape and forums. Yes but they had an early jump start to their career, and you see many models out there  have to wait years to get similar chances. Lets agree that without the name Jenner and  Kardashian connection   she wouldn't be booked to many shows and the bold part is totally true


----------



## Viva La Fashion

meanwhile....


----------



## sdkitty

twinkle.tink said:


> Models, nor their mothers, do not get a say in how they are dressed for shows, magazines, etc.
> 
> There have been several see through/sheer/naked looks on the runways for years.
> 
> Obviously this dress was designed and if she hadn't worn it someone else would have.
> 
> I am not a fan of the Ks but this is one of those instances where the criticism just shows that people are more critical of them than others...
> Do they deserve it?  Perhaps, but I do find it curious that people are so invested in criticizing them/ their dislike for them that they stretch situations like this.


wearing the dress doesn't bother me...it's the hype about her being such a big deal....would she be the center of that group if she didn't have the name?


----------



## Sasha2012

She has taken her place on the FROW at a number of high-profile New York Fashion Week shows this week.

But Kylie Jenner took a night off from her glamorous lifestyle on Friday to enjoy some quality time with her long-term boyfriend Tyga in the Big Apple.

The 19-year-old looked as stylish as ever in an oversized fluffy coat and knee-high boots as she headed for an intimate dinner date in the city with her rapper beau, 27.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-enjoys-date-beau-Tyga-NYC.html#ixzz4YPdIwpfI


----------



## Pursejoy9

Wow now that's a classy couple NY establishments are dying to get in the doors. Vacate ny this week folks.


----------



## pukasonqo

dare i presume that the romantic dinner was paid by kylie?
i do feel sorry for this girl, all that PS, business deals, opportunities that many people can only dream of and she is with...tyga?!
he must be a seriously amazing f$&@ as he has no redeeming features! MOHO


----------



## mkr

They eat out every night.  What's so special this time?


----------



## Sasha2012

When it comes to girl squads - and stylish ones at that - it does not get much stronger than these three.

Kendall Jenner, Bella Hadid, and Hailey Baldwin wowed as they arrived in unison to the F Is For Fendi New York Fashion Week party.

The trio of models took on Manhattan's snowy streets like they would any catwalk, strutting their way in skin-baring looks on Friday night.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Hadid-Hailey-Baldwin-Fendi.html#ixzz4YPdw7lsU


----------



## mkr




----------



## zen1965

twinkle.tink said:


> Models, nor their mothers, do not get a say in how they are dressed for shows, magazines, etc.
> 
> There have been several see through/sheer/naked looks on the runways for years.
> 
> Obviously this dress was designed and if she hadn't worn it someone else would have.
> 
> I am not a fan of the Ks but this is one of those instances where the criticism just shows that people are more critical of them than others...
> Do they deserve it?  Perhaps, but I do find it curious that people are so invested in criticizing them/ their dislike for them that they stretch situations like this.



How about a light-hearted pinch of irony? Does this really need to be spelt out if the only one in a fashion shoot showing her butt crack is Kendall? 
Nothing to do with either "stretching situations" or not not knowing that models do not get a say etc.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall Jenner is new to the music scene.

So it's no wonder the 21-year-old Vogue model had on/off 'beau' A$AP Rocky - a rapper - with her when she went to 1OAK in New York City on Friday where she played DJ for a bit.

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star looked to be in good spirits as she headed into the venue with the 28-year-old L$D hit maker.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ner-beau-AP-Rocky-tow-1OAK.html#ixzz4YQNRmuD3


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Aww look at ASAP OJ right in his element.


----------



## sdkitty

pukasonqo said:


> dare i presume that the romantic dinner was paid by kylie?
> i do feel sorry for this girl, all that PS, business deals, opportunities that many people can only dream of and she is with...tyga?!
> he must be a seriously amazing f$&@ as he has no redeeming features! MOHO


or he just fits the profile


----------



## WishList986

Sasha2012 said:


> Kendall Jenner is new to the music scene.
> 
> So it's no wonder the 21-year-old Vogue model had on/off 'beau' A$AP Rocky - a rapper - with her when she went to 1OAK in New York City on Friday where she played DJ for a bit.
> 
> The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star looked to be in good spirits as she headed into the venue with the 28-year-old L$D hit maker.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ner-beau-AP-Rocky-tow-1OAK.html#ixzz4YQNRmuD3


Are we not going to talk about that girl's red lipstick in the second pic?


----------



## mkr

WishList986 said:


> Are we not going to talk about that girl's red lipstick in the second pic?


The one who didn't have it smeared all over her face?  Didn't notice.
I was going to mention that ASAP is not wearing enough Gucci.


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


>


I agree! They look ridiculously unhip and unstylish.


----------



## VickyB

WishList986 said:


> Are we not going to talk about that girl's red lipstick in the second pic?


LOL! I saw that too!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

WishList986 said:


> Are we not going to talk about that girl's red lipstick in the second pic?


----------



## cdtracing

WishList986 said:


> Are we not going to talk about that girl's red lipstick in the second pic?


I was going to ask about her.  Is she a guinea pig for one of Kylie's new lipsticks.


----------



## lulu212121

WishList986 said:


> Are we not going to talk about that girl's red lipstick in the second pic?


One pic she looks fine, next pic her head is turned & I'm thinking...


----------



## V0N1B2

cdtracing said:


> I was going to ask about her.  Is she a guinea pig for one of Kylie's new lipsticks.


If she is, we know it's not kiss-proof.


----------



## cdtracing

V0N1B2 said:


> If she is, we know it's not kiss-proof.


Or BJ proof either.


----------



## V0N1B2

cdtracing said:


> Or BJ proof either.


   


*there's lots of room in the corner from what I hear...


----------



## cdtracing

V0N1B2 said:


> *there's lots of room in the corner from what I hear...


Since we don't know who or what she's been kissing.


----------



## poopsie

cdtracing said:


> Or BJ proof either.




She needs to switch to Cover Girl Outlast....................it really does


----------



## Sasha2012

She has taken her place on the FROW at a number of high-profile New York Fashion Week shows this week.

But Kylie Jenner's appearance at the Alexander Wang Spring 2017 runway collection was a personal one as she showed support for sister Kendall Jenner, who walked in the highly-coveted show on Saturday.

The 19-year-old reality star flaunted her ample bosom and taut tummy in a strapless black cropped top with cutout panels throughout the midsection.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Alexander-Wang-runway-show.html#ixzz4YSG84cIB


----------



## Viva La Fashion

my eyes God they have to be the most unappealing unattractive couple ever!!! I don't know where to begin, is it with the ugly a$$ looking wig? or the obnoxious smile tyga is sporting?? You know before I asked what she sees in him, I take it back. They fit together like a glove


----------



## pukasonqo

kylie looks like kendall's older auntie in the first pic
aawww, she bought tyga a grille


----------



## lizmil

pukasonqo said:


> kylie looks like kendall's older auntie in the first pic
> aawww, she bought tyga a grille


I thought Kendall looked like Michael Jackson in this picture,not sure why,but his face popped in my mind at first glance.


----------



## CeeJay

Kendall - Age:  21 
Bella - Age:  20 
Kylie - Age:


----------



## lanasyogamama

Bella creeps me out.   I'm having trouble accepting that's she's "beautiful"


----------



## CeeJay

lanasyogamama said:


> Bella creeps me out.   I'm having trouble accepting that's she's "beautiful"


Let's face it, Gigi is the real beauty .. sadly, Bella's nose job is horrific (and you would think they could afford the best) and her "pout" is not the best.  I think if she had more subtle PS, she would look better.  Also, the dark hair .. just really doesn't fit her.  Recently, there was a series of pics where she had a Platinum wig on and honestly, she look SO MUCH better!


----------



## sdkitty

CeeJay said:


> Let's face it, Gigi is the real beauty .. sadly, Bella's nose job is horrific (and you would think they could afford the best) and her "pout" is not the best.  I think if she had more subtle PS, she would look better.  Also, the dark hair .. just really doesn't fit her.  Recently, there was a series of pics where she had a Platinum wig on and honestly, she look SO MUCH better!


I think Gigi is much more distinctive looking than Bella.  When you see Gigi, you recognize her immediately.  Bella is pretty in a more conventional way IMO.


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> She has taken her place on the FROW at a number of high-profile New York Fashion Week shows this week.
> 
> But Kylie Jenner's appearance at the Alexander Wang Spring 2017 runway collection was a personal one as she showed support for sister Kendall Jenner, who walked in the highly-coveted show on Saturday.
> 
> The 19-year-old reality star flaunted her ample bosom and taut tummy in a strapless black cropped top with cutout panels throughout the midsection.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Alexander-Wang-runway-show.html#ixzz4YSG84cIB


It's sickening what this girl has done to herself.  And that creepy boyfriend.  I don't think Kendall is a great beauty but at least she looks like she pretty much has her original face.


----------



## CeeJay

sdkitty said:


> It's sickening what this girl has done to herself.  And that creepy boyfriend.  I don't think Kendall is a great beauty but at least she looks like she pretty much has her original face.


I agree; let's face it .. back in the day, Kendall would not be a model .. it is purely because of her name.  Bella is trying to be exotic, but yes .. Gigi has the exotic looks.  Like I said before, it just drives me crazy to look at her nose because you can clearly see that whoever performed the rhinoplasty on her .. did a horrible job.  Heck, I remember having a classmate in High School (Connecticut) who had rhinoplasty and she had the same bad nose job, and frankly, she looked better with her original nose!  Oh well ..


----------



## WishList986

Honestly I love Bella's bizarre beauty. In some photos, she looks drop dead gorgeous. In others, I can't tell if I like her face or not. But I think that is what makes a good model these days. Gigi is absolutely stunning, but Bella is unique


----------



## V0N1B2

lizmil said:


> I thought Kendall looked like Michael Jackson in this picture,not sure why,but his face popped in my mind at first glance.


It's funny you say that because my first thought was that Kendall looked like one of those guys from One Direction dressed up as a woman.


----------



## V0N1B2

sdkitty said:


> I think Gigi is much more distinctive looking than Bella.  When you see Gigi, you recognize her immediately.  Bella is pretty in a more conventional way IMO.


I keep thinking Bella is that Baldwin girl and vice-versa. Throw in that Australian "rapper" with the fake bum and they all look the a same to me. Meh. Contour up those cheekbones and pout dem lips ladies.


----------



## sdkitty

V0N1B2 said:


> It's funny you say that because my first thought was that Kendall looked like one of those guys from One Direction dressed up as a woman.


----------



## Lounorada

WishList986 said:


> Honestly I love Bella's bizarre beauty. *In some photos, she looks drop dead gorgeous. In others, I can't tell if I like her face or not.* But I think that is what makes a good model these days. Gigi is absolutely stunning, but Bella is unique


Totally agree with the bolded.


----------



## Lounorada

CeeJay said:


> Kendall - Age:  21
> Bella - Age:  20
> Kylie - Age:
> 
> View attachment 3603275


They all look far older than their ages. It's sad.
Kylies face looks a damn mess.
Although, Kendull is not far behind her younger sister with a plastic face, she's looking just like a mini PMK... minus the wonky nose.


----------



## cdtracing

V0N1B2 said:


> *there's lots of room in the corner from what I hear...



Since I'm in the corner....I'm having chocolate covered strawberries & champagne (non alcoholic sparkling wine for WO).  There's plenty for those who wish to visit.  We'll toast to all the TPF Bishes!!!


----------



## NicolesCloset

Why is Kylie's hair so oily


----------



## VickyB

I'm so tired of Kylie and her wig du jour. Does she already have a wig line or is she about to launch one?


----------



## terebina786

CeeJay said:


> Kendall - Age:  21
> Bella - Age:  20
> Kylie - Age:
> 
> View attachment 3603275


Yeesh! Kylie looks like a muppet in this pic.


----------



## White Orchid

V0N1B2 said:


> I keep thinking Bella is that Baldwin girl and vice-versa. Throw in that Australian "rapper" with the fake bum and they all look the a same to me. Meh. Contour up those cheekbones and pout dem lips ladies.


Oi!!!!  Her name is Iggy Azalea!   If you're gonna diss an Aussie, at least get it right, bish


----------



## White Orchid

cdtracing said:


> Or BJ proof either.


----------



## Jikena

VickyB said:


> I'm so tired of Kylie and her wig du jour. Does she already have a wig line or is she about to launch one?



She has an extension line.


----------



## cdtracing

VickyB said:


> I'm so tired of Kylie and her wig du jour. Does she already have a wig line or is she about to launch one?


All the K Klan seem to have a wig du jour.  Maybe they should start a wig line called Tired But Trashy Du Jour!


----------



## labelwhore04

WishList986 said:


> Honestly I love Bella's bizarre beauty. In some photos, she looks drop dead gorgeous. In others, I can't tell if I like her face or not. But I think that is what makes a good model these days. Gigi is absolutely stunning, but Bella is unique



This is exactly how i feel lol. She is definitely unique and sometimes she looks beautiful but other times i find her quite odd looking.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner rocked a creamsicle-colored wig and massive sunglasses for the grand opening of her Manhattan pop-up shop on Monday.

The 19-year-old make-up mogul headed to 27 Mercer Street while clad in a nude mini-dress, matching lace-up booties, and a faux fur coat.

According to PeopleStyle, the KUWTK starlet didn't arrive until noon but the 12 fans at the front of the line got there three days early - and some came as far as Las Vegas.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ls-Kylie-Jenner-s-10K-fans.html#ixzz4YcqWseTp


----------



## arnott

CeeJay said:


> Kendall - Age:  21
> Bella - Age:  20
> Kylie - Age:
> 
> View attachment 3603275



I'm trying to figure out which horror movie Bella looks like she's from.


----------



## WishList986

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie Jenner rocked a creamsicle-colored wig and massive sunglasses for the grand opening of her Manhattan pop-up shop on Monday.
> 
> The 19-year-old make-up mogul headed to 27 Mercer Street while clad in a nude mini-dress, matching lace-up booties, and a faux fur coat.
> 
> According to PeopleStyle, the KUWTK starlet didn't arrive until noon but the 12 fans at the front of the line got there three days early - and some came as far as Las Vegas.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ls-Kylie-Jenner-s-10K-fans.html#ixzz4YcqWseTp


She looks like a Real Housewife


----------



## Bribunny

Bella is an odd one sometimes she looks beautiful and other times she looks tired / high or off, like at the Victoria Secret fashion show. Kylie too in some pics she looks good then in others she looks like she's aged 20 years. kendal always looks plain and cute.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has been spending time in New York City for both Fashion Week and the opening of her pop-up shop.

And on Sunday, Kylie Jenner stepped out for dinner clad in a denim-on-denim look.

The 19-year-old starlet also showed off extra long locks after sporting a shoulder-length wig just one day prior on Saturday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ner-rocks-denim-denim-look.html#ixzz4YdGUEd4o


----------



## berrydiva

That's the same wig Kim has been sporting for a few weeks. I'm laughing....can't believe I noticed that. This child looks older than Kim and Kourtney...smh


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner and Madonna bumped into each other at the Phillipp Plein show in new York on Monday.

The reality star, 19, and the Material Girl, 58, were seated side by side for the runway event that's part of New York Fashion Week.

While Kylie revealed  her cleavage in a white embellished mini dress, Madonna kept covered up in a red and black coat with black fluffy trimmed hood and sunglasses.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ie-Jenner-Madonna-sit-NYFW.html#ixzz4YdV3plVx


----------



## berrydiva

If I have fake boobs at 19, best believe they would be sitting.


----------



## arnott

berrydiva said:


> *That's the same wig Kim has been sporting for a few weeks.* I'm laughing....can't believe I noticed that. This child looks older than Kim and Kourtney...smh



       Am I evil to wish someone snatches the wig off her or Kim's head?


----------



## Viva La Fashion

god forbids kylie goes out once with her actual hair instead of a wig..... and her wigs are plain a$$ fugly.


----------



## cdtracing

She must have been in a hurry when she put on the long Kim wig.  The hairline is all F'ed up!!


----------



## berrydiva

arnott said:


> Am I evil to wish someone snatches the wig off her or Kim's head?


lol...unlike Kim, at least Kylie wears her wigs with confidence.



cdtracing said:


> She must have been in a hurry when she put on the long Kim wig.  The hairline is all F'ed up!!


I thought it was Kim's but Kim is still sporting that dusty wig in new pics posted.


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


>


She looks about the same age as Madonna... and just as plastic


----------



## arnott

What is with this family and wigs?      They have access to the best hairstylists and they choose to throw on an ugly,  fake-looking  wig instead?


----------



## cdtracing

berrydiva said:


> I thought it was Kim's but Kim is still sporting that dusty wig in new pics posted.



I realize now it's not Kim's wig but looks like it.  My remark was about how messed up the hairline is at the forehead.  Looks like the wig either slipped or she didn't get all her hair under it.  She looks bad.  I wonder if she wears wigs all the time because her natural hair looks like crap. ( I don't think her natural hair could look any worse than those cheap looking wigs, tho. )


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


>


Yikes, her whole face looks more _off_ than usual...  She's like Michael Jacksons twin.


----------



## Sasha2012

They haven't been shy about showing off their feelings for each other.

And Kylie Jenner, 19, continued to flaunt her affection for boyfriend Tyga, 27, in New York City.

The duo shared a Valentine's Day kiss high above the city skyline on Tuesday with Kylie dressed festively in a red fur jacket.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...a-step-Valentine-s-Day-NYC.html#ixzz4YiSy9tFO


----------



## Esizzle

Is that bob her own hair or another wig? Because that's beautiful hair and her wigs are fugly af.


----------



## berrydiva

arnott said:


> What is with this family and wigs?      They have access to the best hairstylists and they choose to throw on an ugly,  fake-looking  wig instead?


lol. Lots of celebs are wearing wigs nowadays...not just this family.  It's less damaging to their natural hair given the wear and tear of photoshoots. I'd do it too and protect my natural hair. 



cdtracing said:


> I realize now it's not Kim's wig but looks like it.  My remark was about how messed up the hairline is at the forehead.  Looks like the wig either slipped or she didn't get all her hair under it.  She looks bad.  I wonder if she wears wigs all the time because her natural hair looks like crap. ( I don't think her natural hair could look any worse than those cheap looking wigs, tho. )


Wigs, as long as done properly, won't destroy their hair as much as extensions and weaves. Kim wore lots of extensions, probably why she wears wigs now. I doubt the wig slipped, it's probably just the "leave out" that looks messy.



Esizzle said:


> Is that bob her own hair or another wig? Because that's beautiful hair and her wigs are fugly af.


I think that's her real hair.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

wow way to trash up a chanel suit in my opinion and yeah we so believe she didn't go to the same doctor as kylie and inject her lower lips


----------



## arnott

Viva La Fashion said:


> wow way to trash up a chanel suit in my opinion and yeah we so believe she didn't go to the same doctor as kylie and inject her lower lips



Did she do something to her cheeks?


----------



## myown

lanasyogamama said:


> Bella creeps me out.   I'm having trouble accepting that's she's "beautiful"


same.


----------



## myown

some


Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie Jenner and Madonna bumped into each other at the Phillipp Plein show in new York on Monday.
> 
> The reality star, 19, and the Material Girl, 58, were seated side by side for the runway event that's part of New York Fashion Week.
> 
> While Kylie revealed  her cleavage in a white embellished mini dress, Madonna kept covered up in a red and black coat with black fluffy trimmed hood and sunglasses.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ie-Jenner-Madonna-sit-NYFW.html#ixzz4YdV3plVx


someone made a good job placing Kylie next to Madonna.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I was just coming to post those Kendall pics, she has for sure messed with her face. Why is she even on these talk shows? These chicks can barely form sentences


----------



## jiangjiang

lanasyogamama said:


> Bella creeps me out.   I'm having trouble accepting that's she's "beautiful"



Couldn't agree more! She looks so old and ill looking!


----------



## CeeJay

Sasha2012 said:


> She has been spending time in New York City for both Fashion Week and the opening of her pop-up shop.



OMG .. does she not look like that PS "Cat Woman" (is her name Wildenstein) .. in this picture?!?!?  Wow .. she has so eff'd up her face!


----------



## mkr

CeeJay said:


> OMG .. does she not look like that PS "Cat Woman" (is her name Wildenstein) .. in this picture?!?!?  Wow .. she has so eff'd up her face!


Dayum!


----------



## Lounorada

Viva La Fashion said:


> wow way to trash up a chanel suit in my opinion and yeah we so believe she didn't go to the same doctor as kylie and inject her lower lips


All I see is a younger PMK. She is the image of her mother... and that is _not_ a compliment.


----------



## AECornell

Unpopular option: if Kylie ditched the red fur she would have kind of looked adorable. And her own age.


----------



## TC1

Sasha2012 said:


> They haven't been shy about showing off their feelings for each other.
> 
> And Kylie Jenner, 19, continued to flaunt her affection for boyfriend Tyga, 27, in New York City.
> 
> The duo shared a Valentine's Day kiss high above the city skyline on Tuesday with Kylie dressed festively in a red fur jacket.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...a-step-Valentine-s-Day-NYC.html#ixzz4YiSy9tFO


I see she's trying the 'is that an engagement ring?' angle again to try to get people talking. As if anyone cares.


----------



## FlipDiver

TC1 said:


> I see she's trying the 'is that an engagement ring?' angle again to try to get people talking. As if anyone cares.



She sure needs to constantly adjust the hair on the right side of her head, with her left hand.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

arnott said:


> Did she do something to her cheeks?


No I don't think so, shes still new to the kardashian special package of infamous operation she won't do something that drastic. She probably went excessive on the kontour


----------



## arnott

Viva La Fashion said:


> wow way to trash up a chanel suit in my opinion and yeah we so believe she didn't go to the same doctor as kylie and inject her lower lips



Is that a wig?


----------



## lallybelle

The bob is Kylie's real hair. She cut her hair recently due to all the crap she does to it. She took the wig collection to NYC with her for Fashion Week though...lol.


----------



## vink

Viva La Fashion said:


> No I don't think so, shes still new to the kardashian special package of infamous operation she won't do something that drastic. She probably went excessive on the kontour



I hope. If she's keep adding like her sisters, I don't think her modeling career is done.


----------



## Dustyqueen

jiangjiang said:


> Couldn't agree more! She looks so old and ill looking!


was this thread made to just bash Kylie and how she looks?


----------



## mkr

Yes.


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> Yes.


----------



## Deco

mkr said:


> Yes.


----------



## poopsie

..........ummmmmmmmmmmmmm........................actually it was made to bash both Kendull *and* Kylie

at least that is what the title says


----------



## Viva La Fashion

arnott said:


> Is that a wig?


No don't think so, the kardashian hair stylist just posted in instagram and bragged about chopping kendall hair and throwing it back to 90's. I hate the haircut only makes her look like little girl. I really like it when she first chopped her hair waay better in my opinion.


----------



## jiangjiang

Dustyqueen said:


> was this thread made to just bash Kylie and how she looks?



Yes and?


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Glitterandstuds said:


> I was just coming to post those Kendall pics, she has for sure messed with her face. Why is she even on these talk shows? These chicks can barely form sentences


Oh don't you know?? Kendall has a new talent shes a photographer now. She shot sienna miller for the new cover of love magazine. Nope I wish I was making it up...
They saw her holding a camera and thought why the heck we don't have her take a cover magazine BRILLIANT IDEA. She showcased her talent and also took shoot of Jimmy while shes there


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Help me guys, is this throwing shade at Kylie? ahh the irony  or is this a future visual of what will happen if she continues to pump her lips?


----------



## mkr

She looks like a Bratz doll.


----------



## poopsie

terebina786 said:


> Yeesh! Kylie looks like a muppet in this pic.



Boom...............you nailed it
A muppet is exactly what she looks like.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Yes.


----------



## vink

Viva La Fashion said:


> Oh don't you know?? Kendall has a new talent shes a photographer now. She shot sienna miller for the new cover of love magazine. Nope I wish I was making it up...
> They saw her holding a camera and thought why the heck we don't have her take a cover magazine BRILLIANT IDEA. She showcased her talent and also took shoot of Jimmy while shes there



Actually, I think the photo look nice. I mean both the photo itself and Sienna Miller.


----------



## Sasha2012

She recently took New York Fashion Week by storm, walking the runways for Marc Jacobs, Ralph Lauren, Anna Sui and Michael Kors.

Now, Kendall Jenner appeared to get preparations underway for London Fashion Week as she went for a spot of shopping down Portobello Road in Notting Hill on Saturday.

The 21-year-old model basked in the tourist atmosphere as she tried a number of tantalising treats at the food market in her leather cowboy fringe jacket.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-turns-tourist-day-London.html#ixzz4Z7Ev9Yvp


----------



## arnott

^  She looks ridiculous in that outfit.


----------



## sdkitty

arnott said:


> ^  She looks ridiculous in that outfit.


the woman wearing the dead animal bothers me more


----------



## lanasyogamama

Bacon muffin! WANT.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's usually seen with layers of immaculately applied makeup on her social media accounts.

But 19-year-old Kylie Jenner braved the world barefaced when she stepped out on Saturday for lunch with boyfriend of two years Tyga, 27.

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star kept her whole look casual with black sweatpants and a bomber jacket.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sushi-lunch-boyfriend-Tyga.html#ixzz4ZC2ArcQO


----------



## V0N1B2

lanasyogamama said:


> Bacon muffin! WANT.


I thought that was some kind of put down or slur but then I scrolled up and saw it on the sign. 


Sasha2012 said:


> She's usually seen with layers of immaculately applied makeup on her social media accounts.
> 
> But 19-year-old Kylie Jenner braved the world barefaced when she stepped out on Saturday for lunch with boyfriend of two years Tyga, 27.
> 
> The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star kept her whole look casual with black sweatpants and a bomber jacket.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sushi-lunch-boyfriend-Tyga.html#ixzz4ZC2ArcQO


Without makeup she kind of reminds me a bit of my neighbour (who is 43 years old)
Judging from the shape of he arse in those sweatpants, she's padding/Photoshopping the crap out of her butt. (Not literally of course - that would be weird). It looks very unremarkable in these pictures.


----------



## berrydiva

Oh she's "thick"?  She needs to sit.


----------



## White Orchid

Yeah her arse looks exactly like mine in these photos which isn't saying much


----------



## Jikena

Sasha2012 said:


> She's usually seen with layers of immaculately applied makeup on her social media accounts.
> 
> But 19-year-old Kylie Jenner braved the world barefaced when she stepped out on Saturday for lunch with boyfriend of two years Tyga, 27.
> 
> The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star kept her whole look casual with black sweatpants and a bomber jacket.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sushi-lunch-boyfriend-Tyga.html#ixzz4ZC2ArcQO



Where's her a$$ ? 

(Just in case someone doesn't get my comment : I'm not saying her a$$ is flat, it looks normal ; but you can clearly tell she photoshops all her Instagram pictures to make it look huge)


----------



## Irishgal

When you are 19 you are not "braving the world" when you go out without makeup. Most 19 years old girls I know don't even wear make up.


----------



## V0N1B2

Irishgal said:


> When you are 19 you are not "braving the world" when you go out without makeup. Most 19 years old girls I know don't even wear make up.


Right? They act as if she's stepping out for the first time using a new prosthetic leg or something. I can't tell if the DM is overly dramatic or it's cutting British Shade at its finest.


----------



## terebina786

Irishgal said:


> When you are 19 you are not "braving the world" when you go out without makeup. Most 19 years old girls I know don't even wear make up.



Mmm I don't think that's entirely true.  My friend picked up his daughter from a grade 9 dance and was shocked at how the girls were dressed and made up.  And this was 14 year olds...


----------



## Irishgal

terebina786 said:


> Mmm I don't think that's entirely true.  My friend picked up his daughter from a grade 9 dance and was shocked at how the girls were dressed and made up.  And this was 14 year olds...



I said "most 19 year old girls I know". I was not making reference to all or any 19 year old girls.


----------



## WishList986

sdkitty said:


> the woman wearing the dead animal bothers me more


Just wondering, why is there so much more of a stigma against wearing fur than leather? All the handbags, shoes, and now pants these celebs wear are leather. 
I know that the fur industry is controversial, and I personally am not a fur fan, just curious as to why this is


----------



## mkr

WishList986 said:


> Just wondering, why is there so much more of a stigma against wearing fur than leather? All the handbags, shoes, and now pants these celebs wear are leather.
> I know that the fur industry is controversial, and I personally am not a fur fan, just curious as to why this is


I think leather is made from cow skins, which come from cows that are killed for the meat.  Fur is animals killed for the fur only.  Maybe someone here knows more.


----------



## sdkitty

mkr said:


> I think leather is made from cow skins, which come from cows that are killed for the meat.  Fur is animals killed for the fur only.  Maybe someone here knows more.


agree.  also some of these furs (exception would be mink and rabbit) are made from magnificent animals like Lynx.  Unlike cows which  as you said MKR are raised for food.  Not that I feel great about eating meat that's farm raised but I think it's a lot different than hunting big game or wearing fur.


----------



## poopsie

The hypocrisy is staggering isn't it. There is absolutely no difference between leather and fur. In both cases an animal that does not want to die is slaughtered in horrific ways.
The only difference is in_ your_ perceptions. There are cultures that eat dogs, cats, guinea pigs you name it.
As a vegan I do not condone either.
I have been trying to unload my leather products for quite some time now. I have a great collection of nylon designer bags. Some do have leather trim/straps but at least I don't feel like I am lugging around a slab of dead animal. I usually swap out the straps with nylon or chain ones.


----------



## WishList986

mkr said:


> I think leather is made from *cow skins, which come from cows that are killed for the meat.*  Fur is animals killed for the fur only.  Maybe someone here knows more.





sdkitty said:


> agree.  also some of these furs (exception would be mink and rabbit) are made from magnificent animals like Lynx.  Unlike cows which  as you said MKR are raised for food.  Not that I feel great about eating meat that's farm raised but I think it's a lot different than hunting big game or wearing fur.


But most of the cows raised for beef are not well-groomed, they get tattered and dirty. I'm pretty sure the majority of beef cattle are not also used for leather goods, because of the quality/damage. 
Definitely see the point though, it's tragic seeing exotic animals poached simply for fur


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

poopsie said:


> *The hypocrisy is staggering isn't it. There is absolutely no difference between leather and fur. In both cases an animal that does not want to die is slaughtered in horrific ways.*
> The only difference is in_ your_ perceptions. There are cultures that eat dogs, cats, guinea pigs you name it.
> As a vegan I do not condone either.
> I have been trying to unload my leather products for quite some time now. I have a great collection of nylon designer bags. Some do have leather trim/straps but at least I don't feel like I am lugging around a slab of dead animal. I usually swap out the straps with nylon or chain ones.



As a meat eater/fur/exotic skin lover, I agree...there isn't a difference. Honestly, IMO unless you live a completely cruelty free lifestyle in every aspect, you're a hypocrite. We're all hypocrites. That wasn't a direct poke at you btw, Poopsie....I'm speaking in general.


----------



## berrydiva

poopsie said:


> The hypocrisy is staggering isn't it. There is absolutely no difference between leather and fur. In both cases an animal that does not want to die is slaughtered in horrific ways.
> The only difference is in_ your_ perceptions. There are cultures that eat dogs, cats, guinea pigs you name it.
> As a vegan I do not condone either.
> I have been trying to unload my leather products for quite some time now. I have a great collection of nylon designer bags. Some do have leather trim/straps but at least I don't feel like I am lugging around a slab of dead animal. I usually swap out the straps with nylon or chain ones.


I agree which is why I always find the inability of people to admit they're hypocrites amusing.

But all that aside...you say you have product to unload...talk to me sis...lol


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner stepped out for a meal with Tyga and his son, King Cairo, in Los Angeles on Monday.

The Keeping Up With the Kardashians star played stepmom to her rapper boyfriend's four-year-old child while grabbing dinner and doing arts and crafts in Calabasas, California.

Kylie, 19, held the little boy's hand and he snuggled up to her side as the trio left the restaurant and headed on to pottery painting.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ys-stepmom-King-Cairo-Tyga.html#ixzz4ZIu9838l


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Behold the beauty of kendall....


----------



## White Orchid

And the makeup stains to top it all off!


----------



## lizmil

Oh my!


----------



## CeeJay

Viva La Fashion said:


> Behold the beauty of kendall....


WTF?!?!?!


----------



## CeeJay

On another note, folks are really taking Kylie to task re: her denial of Boob jobs .. you can really see the difference in these pics ..


----------



## Happy Luppy

Viva La Fashion said:


> Behold the beauty of kendall....


 lol is that chocolate stain?


----------



## WishList986

Refreshing to see celebrity skin unclose, they really don't have baby butt faces


----------



## terebina786

What's on her teeth???


----------



## raffifi

Happy Luppy said:


> lol is that chocolate stain?


and why does non of her friends tell her that there is something on her teeth?


----------



## AECornell

It looks like gold teeth


----------



## knasarae

CeeJay said:


> On another note, folks are really taking Kylie to task re: her denial of Boob jobs .. you can really see the difference in these pics ..
> View attachment 3612266
> View attachment 3612267



I thought it was that incredible boob enhancement cream she was marketing? *sarcasm*


----------



## berrydiva

Happy Luppy said:


> lol is that chocolate stain?





terebina786 said:


> What's on her teeth???





raffifi said:


> and why does non of her friends tell her that there is something on her teeth?



She has gold tooth caps on her teeth.


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> I thought it was that incredible boob enhancement cream she was marketing? *sarcasm*


Oh that's right...I forgot she was peddling a boob enhancement cream. Same like it was her lip liner that made her lips big.


----------



## Jayne1

AECornell said:


> It looks like gold teeth


Yes, a gold tooth... which is why she's smiling so widely.  She wants people to see it.


----------



## mkr

terebina786 said:


> What's on her teeth???


Gold.  SMH


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Golds? A$AP with plaits is rubbing off on her. A grill would've been cuter than golds, she looks like she has ish on her teeth.


----------



## whimsic

Viva La Fashion said:


> Behold the beauty of kendall....


WTF is this? Is that what happens when you try to laugh with too much filler and botox?


----------



## Sasha2012

It's safe to say she knows how to get people talking.

And Kylie Jenner was certain to be at the center of attention as she stepped out in a tiny white corset and silky mini skirt for a business meeting in Beverly Hills on Wednesday.

The 19-year-old dropped jaws as she worked the skimpy ensemble while heading back to her car following the meeting.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...owcases-long-legs-cleavage.html#ixzz4ZTJiqoc2


----------



## berrydiva

What's happening in that last pic?


----------



## arnott

Her heels look like drills.    Neat.


----------



## raffifi

yep, perfect outfit for a business meeting


----------



## jiangjiang

Why those girls so desperately to look like a hooker....


----------



## terebina786

This whole bedroom wear as daywear thing baffles me.


----------



## Kidclarke

Maybe a porn business meeting? Don't see what other business meeting you would wear that....


----------



## whimsic

Is this business meeting with Vivid?


----------



## terebina786

Business arrangements perhaps?


----------



## Lounorada

'Business meeting?'  That's just code for an attention-seeking, arranged pap-walk.
She looks absolutely ridiculous and heavily photoshopped.


----------



## WishList986

It would be a pretty cute outfit with a duster coat or long sweater


----------



## berrydiva

I'd wear it on date night. *Kanye shrug*


----------



## Tivo

She looks so cheap.


----------



## vink

Maybe a lingerie deal?


----------



## Sasha2012

Runway responsibilities were temporarily put on hold as Kendall Jenner made her presence felt in Milan on Thursday evening.

The statuesque model put on another typically stylish display while attending the La Perla showroom opening in the heart of the sweeping Italian city’s upscale shopping street, Via Monte Napoleone.

Opting for plunging sheer lingerie over high-slung satin trousers, sartorially astute Kendall, 21, oozed sophistication as she posed for photos shortly after arriving at the high-end store.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-cleavage-sheer-lace-top.html#ixzz4ZYvx0bPs


----------



## Jikena

What the h*ll is this whole family wearing


----------



## Sasha2012

They have been travelling the world with the carousel of global fashion weeks.

So Kendall Jenner and her pals Gigi and Bella Hadid are well-versed in their trade, as illustrated when they stormed the catwalk at the Fendi show during Milan Fashion Week Fall/Winter 2017/18 on Thursday.

The 21-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star looked sensational in a Seventies-inspired ensemble, complete with quirky glasses, while all the girls sported sexy red leather boots.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-wows-funky-retro-glasses.html#ixzz4ZZNetk8L


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2017/02/23...our-alongside-hadid-sisters-in-moschino-show/

*Kendall Jenner* went back in time on the *Moschino* catwalk!

The 21-year-old _Keeping Up with the Kardashians_ star hit the runway with friends *Gigi* and *Bella Hadid* during _2017 Milan Fashion Week Fall/Winter 2017/18_ on Thursday (February 23) in Milan, Italy.


----------



## redney

It's funny the DF credited her as KUWK "star" vs. "supermodel"  this time.  [emoji41]


----------



## whimsic

She looks so much better with really short hair


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> It's safe to say she knows how to get people talking.
> 
> And Kylie Jenner was certain to be at the center of attention as she stepped out in a tiny white corset and silky mini skirt for a business meeting in Beverly Hills on Wednesday.
> 
> The 19-year-old dropped jaws as she worked the skimpy ensemble while heading back to her car following the meeting.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...owcases-long-legs-cleavage.html#ixzz4ZTJiqoc2



Is that another wig?    This one looks good.    Much better than the previous ones.


----------



## GoGlam

Kendall looks really good at Fendi and Moschino!!


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2017/02/23...our-alongside-hadid-sisters-in-moschino-show/
> 
> *Kendall Jenner* went back in time on the *Moschino* catwalk!
> 
> The 21-year-old _Keeping Up with the Kardashians_ star hit the runway with friends *Gigi* and *Bella Hadid* during _2017 Milan Fashion Week Fall/Winter 2017/18_ on Thursday (February 23) in Milan, Italy.


looking exactly like PMK


----------



## Viva La Fashion

GoGlam said:


> Kendall looks really good at Fendi and Moschino!!


I agree, even though I dragged on and on how unprofessional she looks as a model and its all credited to nepotism but she actually looks good in Fendi. There I said it


----------



## AECornell

Why does that runway look like it's made of cardboard  boxes and packing tape?


----------



## terebina786

GoGlam said:


> Kendall looks really good at Fendi and Moschino!!


She does.. Especially at Moschino.


----------



## Bag*Snob

AECornell said:


> Why does that runway look like it's made of cardboard  boxes and packing tape?



Yes it does.  And so does the hat Kendall is wearing.


----------



## zen1965

Wow, she really does look like her mother with short hair.


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> It's safe to say she knows how to get people talking.
> 
> And Kylie Jenner was certain to be at the center of attention as she stepped out in a tiny white corset and silky mini skirt for a business meeting in Beverly Hills on Wednesday.
> 
> The 19-year-old dropped jaws as she worked the skimpy ensemble while heading back to her car following the meeting.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...owcases-long-legs-cleavage.html#ixzz4ZTJiqoc2




business meeting???   was she going to give her pimp his cut??  




Jikena said:


> What the h*ll is this whole family wearing




they are all so tragic and yet think they are so trendsetting!


----------



## guccimamma

why does this girl even bother with clothing?


----------



## Sasha2012

Versace - Milan Fashion Week (February 23)


----------



## CeeJay

I think Kendull is better as a Runway model versus a print Model.  When she gets in front of the camera for a photo shoot, she just freezes .. but when she is on the Runway, she looks better IMO (probably because she needs to concentrate on her walk as opposed to what 'face' she needs to make!).


----------



## pixiejenna

The photoshop in Kylie pictures is just insane especially the first one with her waist cinched in by several inches.

OMG kendull with that wig looks like a young PMK she must have peed herself when she saw her daughter in the wig, representing lol.


----------



## Sasha2012

Wearing double denim can be tricky, wearing triple denim can be very sexy.

Kylie Jenner made a simple shopping trip into a something a little wilder last week.

The 19-year-old dressed to impress as she headed out in some statement making footwear in Beverly Hills, California.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ard-print-thigh-high-boots.html#ixzz4ZwlruzuG


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Issa no. There's designer hooker chic (which can be cute) and then there's tacky $3 hooker (which is never cute). Kylie is giving the latter...


----------



## redney

Ummmmm. Nope nope nope.


----------



## vink

Her body doesn't look 19. I feel so sad.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

who's the gracious sister that gave her the hideous boots? I speculate its non other than miss cougar khloe rawr. The boots are beyond cheap and tacky


----------



## bag-princess

"dresses to impress"   only the local pimps would be impressed with that attire!   it is statement making alright!


----------



## ashlie

Her body looks wayyy too big for her head in the second pic


----------



## Chamber Doll

I don't follow these people but I just had to say that it really bothered me this morning to open up my email from Macys and see Estee Lauder promote their under eye mask with Kendall.  UGH!!!  She doesn't need to worry about aging under eyes like I do      I would have rather seen a 35+ person on that ad

first Bruce with MAC and now her.......please go away people!


----------



## terebina786

Kylie's outfit would've looked infinitely better if she wore it with skinny jeans and maybe got rid of her over-sized jacket.


----------



## Jayne1

Chamber Doll said:


> I don't follow these people but I just had to say that it really bothered me this morning to open up my email from Macys and see Estee Lauder promote their under eye mask with Kendall.  UGH!!!  She doesn't need to worry about aging under eyes like I do      I would have rather seen a 35+ person on that ad
> 
> first Bruce with MAC and now her.......please go away people!


That's how I feel when I'm in Sephora and see Kendal's face. I keep walking by.


----------



## Handbag1234

,Pretty woman' springs to mind. The washed up hooker roomie- not Julia Roberts


----------



## caitlin1214

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> The VetementsxJuicy collab is fugly. The diamante 'Juicy' across the a** wasn't cute then and its not now. Ugh.


For the most part I don't like stuff writing on my butt. I usually stick to underwear for that, but today I drew the line at a pair of PINK shorts with "Shake Your Shamrock" on them. 



Viva La Fashion said:


> haha no I wasn't really oblivious to what I did actually until you pointed it out! it looks weird I must admit


I post like that too, sometimes. Usually it's something like, "I disagree! And here's why: [and then I post the reasons in list form]"



glamourous1098 said:


> Just in case we forgot that Kendall had nipples.  Because God forbid we go a day without a reminder.


I've eaten a meal and someone came in wearing only their undershirt and briefs once but never pasties. 

My family and I used to take trips to Hawaii, and oftentimes we'd go to the mall. My mom would want to shop and my dad would take my brother and me to lunch. One day, Underwear Guy came into the mall's food court and sat down at a table not far from us.

It wasn't long after we noticed that mall security escorted him out.  


Lounorada said:


> Came across this page the other day on Instagram, some of the pics had me cracking up
> https://www.instagram.com/kyliejrevealed/
> View attachment 3582548
> View attachment 3582551
> View attachment 3582553
> View attachment 3582555
> View attachment 3582560
> View attachment 3582565
> 
> That last picture though


The last one reminds me of that joke where the ending to a scary story to girls from Beverly Hills is, "And when they woke up, all the girls had their old noses!" (In the K's case [kase?] it would be old noses/lips/cheeks/hair/boobs])


Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail


I love the model (not Kendall)'s dress in the last picture, but the first thing that popped into my head was, "Hudson's Bay makes gowns, now?" 


Viva La Fashion said:


> I don't know what to comment on first, is it on tyga and his ugly looking gucci glasses that legitimately makes him look like a lizard or on our plastic doll?
> they are an odd couple I'll tell you that and please is this pose suppose to be sexy???


It's not sexy. It's the 13 Year Old Girl Who THINKS This Is Sexy pose. 


lizmil said:


> I thought Kendall looked like Michael Jackson in this picture,not sure why,but his face popped in my mind at first glance.


My first thought was, "Did she forget to wash her hair?" 

When I haven't washed mine in a while, I put it in a bun but it NEVER looks that greasy.


----------



## caitlin1214

AECornell said:


> Unpopular option: if Kylie ditched the red fur she would have kind of looked adorable. And her own age.


If she had remembered to wear pants or a longer skirt underneath it would look better. 

There was a line in Will & Grace where Will tells his mother he knew she wasn't all there when she would pick him up from school when he was a boy and she'd be wearing her mink and nothing underneath. Seeing Kylie like that made me think of it. 



sdkitty said:


> agree.  also some of these furs (exception would be mink and rabbit) are made from magnificent animals like Lynx.  Unlike cows which  as you said MKR are raised for food.  Not that I feel great about eating meat that's farm raised but I think it's a lot different than hunting big game or wearing fur.


I eat meat, and I'd feel so much better knowing the animal was treated humanely. 

I love fur, but being able to afford it aside, I'd feel too guilty buying a new one because of the animals being killed just for my new coat.


----------



## caitlin1214

Every time I see any of them in an overly puffy coat, I remember that Seinfeld episode where George was wearing his new GoreTex jacket. Jerry and Elaine kept punching him in the arm, asking him if he could feel it.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

caitlin1214 said:


> Every time I see any of them in an overly puffy coat, I remember that Seinfeld episode where George was wearing his new GoreTex jacket. Jerry and Elaine kept punching him in the arm, asking him if he could feel it.


the reference is a killer, I am a big Seinfeld fan!! At least George pulled it off


----------



## pursegrl12

Viva La Fashion said:


> the reference is a killer, I am a big Seinfeld fan!! At least George pulled it off


"BIG COAT BIG COAT!!!!!!"


----------



## mrsinsyder

Wow....


----------



## vink

OMG! Looks like she got beaten. It's not sexy. And what's up with the hairy ass? I mean it could be lighting or the grainy film or whatever, but this is not art. [emoji43][emoji43][emoji43][emoji43][emoji43] Remind me of domestic abused or just a wrecked person. [emoji43][emoji43][emoji43][emoji43]


----------



## berrydiva

What is that pic from, for....just why?


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> Versace - Milan Fashion Week (February 23)


Looking very manly here.


----------



## Sasha2012

he had just posted a photo of herself smoking topless on Instagram.

And Kylie Jenner celebrated her latest achievement by flashing her taut tummy in a crop top while going for a walk in Calabasas on Wednesday.

Adding even more excitement to the heady mix, she had opted to wear a combination of sporting brands as she sipped an iced coffee during her sunshine stroll.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...my-crop-stroll-sports-gear.html#ixzz4aAXTPSxY


----------



## mkr

Um that's not a cigarette...


----------



## myown

mkr said:


> Um that's not a cigarette...


nope


----------



## berrydiva

Her eye makeup looks nice in the pics where she's smoking.


----------



## V0N1B2

vink said:


> OMG! Looks like she got beaten. It's not sexy. And what's up with the hairy ass? I mean it could be lighting or the grainy film or whatever, but this is not art. [emoji43][emoji43][emoji43][emoji43][emoji43] Remind me of domestic abused or just a wrecked person. [emoji43][emoji43][emoji43][emoji43]


Interesting you say that because I also thought it kind of looked like the pictures they take in the hospital of sexual assault victims


----------



## poopsie

mrsinsyder said:


> Wow....




Trying to make heroin chic a thing again?


----------



## WishList986

Sasha2012 said:


> he had just posted a photo of herself smoking topless on Instagram.
> 
> And Kylie Jenner celebrated her latest achievement by flashing her taut tummy in a crop top while going for a walk in Calabasas on Wednesday.
> 
> Adding even more excitement to the heady mix, she had opted to wear a combination of sporting brands as she sipped an iced coffee during her sunshine stroll.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...my-crop-stroll-sports-gear.html#ixzz4aAXTPSxY


She looks stunning here, thank you gods for black & white


----------



## glamourous1098

Kylie SMOKES guys.  So edgy.


----------



## Sasha2012

While Kim Kardashian is busy trying to play it cool with hipster snaps on social media, Kylie Jenner is swooping in as the new queen of the belfie.

The 19-year-old posted a cheeky snap on Instagram on Thursday that exposed her derriere.

It's clear the reality star has been taking notes from her big sister, who once loved posting racy pictures.

And now it seems the student is becoming the master.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...er-posts-cheeky-new-belfie.html#ixzz4aDJzkMfu


----------



## berrydiva

Can't wait for her sex tape...hope is not a snooze fest like Kim's


----------



## Esizzle

I can't believe she is still with Tyga. How long before he puts a baby in her?


----------



## mkr

Esizzle said:


> I can't believe she is still with Tyga. How long before he puts a baby in her?


He's probably trying, he needs the steady income.


----------



## TC1

The fact that she is 19 and her mom that's her manager not only approves of pics like this but makes money off of it is vile.


----------



## VickyB

mrsinsyder said:


> Wow....


I'd say she looks like a prostitute but that would mean somebody would pay to sleep with her.


----------



## Deco

VickyB said:


> I'd say she looks like a prostitute but that would mean somebody would pay to sleep with her.


Johns aren't picky.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's barely paused for breath during her stay in the French capital so far.

And Kendall Jenner was back on the party scene on Thursday evening, following up her big day of Paris Fashion Week catwalk shows with a Cocktail Reception For The LVMH PRIZE 2017.

The 21-year-old model looked incredible in a quirky checked dress with an asymmetric hem and open neckline.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ked-dress-LVMH-party-Paris.html#ixzz4aFasBxyk


----------



## afsweet

I would kinda like Kendall's outfit if it didn't have that weird red belt/corset. It looks like when a flat chested girl wears a tube top. Aint nothing keeping that up. Trust me, I know.


----------



## cdtracing

poopsie said:


> Trying to make heroin chic a thing again?


 Dead!


----------



## cdtracing

Sasha2012 said:


> While Kim Kardashian is busy trying to play it cool with hipster snaps on social media, Kylie Jenner is swooping in as the new queen of the belfie.
> 
> The 19-year-old posted a cheeky snap on Instagram on Thursday that exposed her derriere.
> 
> It's clear the reality star has been taking notes from her big sister, who once loved posting racy pictures.
> 
> And now it seems the student is becoming the master.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...er-posts-cheeky-new-belfie.html#ixzz4aDJzkMfu


Wearing her own picture on a tshirt shows how much of a narcissist she is.


----------



## TC1

That corset thing-y looks like it was made by a 4 year old out of fruit roll ups


----------



## WishList986

Those nude boots are darling


----------



## berrydiva

cdtracing said:


> Wearing her own picture on a tshirt shows how much of a narcissist she is.


I think I actually don't mind her wearing it....the fact that she's selling them and others will be wearing it in public is the cringeworthy part.


----------



## jiangjiang

The saddest thing is she is only 19, wait till she gets to Kim's age...


----------



## arnott

berrydiva said:


> I think I actually don't mind her wearing it....*the fact that she's selling them and others will be wearing it in public *is the cringeworthy part.



Wow, I missed that part.   The exclusive Cheeks Tee.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> The fact that she is 19 and her mom that's her manager not only approves of pics like this but makes money off of it is vile.



Selling t-shirts of her teenage daughter's ass crack!


----------



## White Orchid

TC1 said:


> That corset thing-y looks like it was made by a 4 year old out of fruit roll ups


Nah, more like someone found something to do with their old umbrella.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner and her boyfriend Tyga, who's eight years her senior, were spotted stopping off for a relaxed Chinese meal on Saturday.

The pair both wore black, settling down at a table pushed up against the wall at Yang Chow, a restaurant in the Los Angeles suburb of Woodland Hills.

Jenner had opted for a seemingly airtight pair of black leggings that showcased her enviably toned stems as she crossed the parking lot.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...pt-relaxed-wardrobe-dinner.html#ixzz4aRPj73o8


----------



## Sasha2012

She was spotted making a late arrival in Paris earlier in the day.

And Cara Delevingne wasted no time stepping out in the French capital for Fashion Week, hitting the town in style with gal pal Kendall Jenner on Saturday evening.

Kendall, 21, looked jaw-droppingly beautiful in a red knitted dress, which she paired with dangerously high snakeskin boots.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Cara-Delevingne-step-Paris.html#ixzz4aRQVxS6v


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> Wearing double denim can be tricky, wearing triple denim can be very sexy.
> 
> Kylie Jenner made a simple shopping trip into a something a little wilder last week.
> 
> The 19-year-old dressed to impress as she headed out in some statement making footwear in Beverly Hills, California.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ard-print-thigh-high-boots.html#ixzz4ZwlruzuG



Those are some hideous mom's denim shorts.


----------



## WishList986

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie Jenner and her boyfriend Tyga, who's eight years her senior, were spotted stopping off for a relaxed Chinese meal on Saturday.
> 
> The pair both wore black, settling down at a table pushed up against the wall at Yang Chow, a restaurant in the Los Angeles suburb of Woodland Hills.
> 
> Jenner had opted for a seemingly airtight pair of black leggings that showcased her *enviably toned stems* as she crossed the parking lot.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...pt-relaxed-wardrobe-dinner.html#ixzz4aRPj73o8


I see no muscle definition tho?


----------



## dangerouscurves

caitlin1214 said:


> I love fur, but being able to afford it aside, I'd feel too guilty buying a new one because of the animals being killed just for my new coat.



Same for me. I'd go to flea market to find old, vintage  fur coats/jackets and have them tailored/reconstructed to make them look more modern. 

I've stopped eating pork after I saw cute videos of pet pigs called Bikini and Pickle. I've stopped eating lamb as well after watching that cute dancing lamb on Facebook.


----------



## Deco

cdtracing said:


> Wearing her own picture on a tshirt shows how much of a narcissist she is.


Some want to rid the world of hunger and oppression cruelty.  She wants to rid the world of people who haven't seen her southern injection receptacle also known as her butt.  #goals


----------



## dangerouscurves

Deco said:


> Some want to rid the world of hunger and oppression cruelty.  She wants to rid the world of people who haven't seen her southern injection receptacle also known as her butt.  #goals



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## cdtracing

Deco said:


> Some want to rid the world of hunger and oppression cruelty.  She wants to rid the world of people who haven't seen her southern injection receptacle also known as her butt.  #goals


 Dead!!


----------



## arnott

dangerouscurves said:


> Same for me. I'd go to flea market to find old, vintage  fur coats/jackets and have them tailored/reconstructed to make them look more modern.
> 
> *I've stopped eating pork after I saw cute videos of pet pigs called Bikini and Pickle. *I've stopped eating lamb as well after watching that cute dancing lamb on Facebook.


----------



## terebina786

I actually like Kendall's last red outfit with the boots.


----------



## afsweet

kendall looks good in red


----------



## lanasyogamama

terebina786 said:


> I actually like Kendall's last red outfit with the boots.



I do too, she looks pretty awesome. Better than her sister hanging out at the fast food joint.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has been taking the New York, London, Milan and Paris Fashion Weeks by storm as one of the hottest models of the moment.

And Kendall Jenner proved she was worthy of her top model status on Monday as she headed out in Paris in yet another stylish ensemble.

The brunette, 21, showed off her sensationally slender figure in a raunchy mesh leotard and low-cut boyfriend jeans as she left her hotel for a busy day.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...al-chic-mesh-leotard-Paris.html#ixzz4aZHDlY3d


----------



## mkr

See this is what you get for paying her a compliment.  Happy now?


----------



## lanasyogamama

mkr said:


> See this is what you get for paying her a compliment.  Happy now?


No!  I'm not happy at all!


----------



## gillianna

This is like a  low budget prostitute leaving work in the morning hours.  Why?  Can't one get attention by dressing not to shock with the paid paps?


----------



## Tivo

Where are she, GiGi and Bella getting these horrible clothes? 
Each one is repeatedly styled horribly.


----------



## berrydiva

Kendall, like Kim, lacks personality and her clothes, like Kim, wear her.


----------



## caitlin1214

dangerouscurves said:


> I've stopped eating pork after I saw cute videos of pet pigs called Bikini and Pickle. I've stopped eating lamb as well after watching that cute dancing lamb on Facebook.


I still eat meat. I just feel better about it knowing the animal wasn't tortured beforehand.
That's the reason I don't eat veal, lobster or foie gras.

(I don't like the taste of lobster or foie gras, anyway, but even if I did I didn't touch it.)

I remember going to a Chinese restaurant with my parents and extended family and I saw shark's fin soup on the menu. I remember respectfully requesting nobody order it. 

After explaining to my cousin why I remember the horrified/disgusted look on his face. (If the subject wasn't so serious I would have laughed at his expression.)


----------



## dangerouscurves

caitlin1214 said:


> I still eat meat. I just feel better about it knowing the animal wasn't tortured beforehand.
> That's the reason I don't eat veal, lobster or foie gras.
> 
> (I don't like the taste of lobster or foie gras, anyway, but even if I did I didn't touch it.)
> 
> I remember going to a Chinese restaurant with my parents and extended family and I saw shark's fin soup on the menu. I remember respectfully requesting nobody order it.
> 
> After explaining to my cousin why I remember the horrified/disgusted look on his face. (If the subject wasn't so serious I would have laughed at his expression.)



[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106] I know it's still far from perfect but I'm glad to know that the meat in Edeka, a supermarket chain in Germany, get their meat from Rasting, German butchery who kill the animals for food as humanely as possible. The only thing I can eat now is chicken and fish and some frutti di mare. I still buy new leather handbags. I know it sounds hypocritical but the animals that died, whose meat is consumed, leave beatiful peaces behind that I can admire. It sounds so gruesome, doesn't it? 'Facepalm'.


----------



## caitlin1214

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106] I know it's still far from perfect but I'm glad to know that the meat in Edeka, a supermarket chain in Germany, get their meat from Rasting, German butchery who kill the animals for food as humanely as possible. The only thing I can eat now is chicken and fish and some frutti di mare. I still buy new leather handbags. I know it sounds hypocritical but the animals that died, whose meat is consumed, leave beatiful peaces behind that I can admire. It sounds so gruesome, doesn't it? 'Facepalm'.


When I can afford it I want to get my meat from Whole Foods.

The thing about the leather isn't gruesome. Leather is a byproduct of the meat industry, so no new animals are being killed for your bags.

I remember someone posting an attack ad about shearing sheep and the evils of Uggs and I remember replying that if I knew the animals were killed and killed specifically in the way the video is claiming, I wouldn't have wanted my boots. (I have two pairs!) But Uggs are a byproduct of the meat industry, so I don't feel guilty about owning them.

(I don't eat much lamb these days, but when I was living at home, my mom used to make it for Easter dinner.) 

I know what PETA says, but whenever they claim something, I wait until a more reputable animal welfare group (Humane Society, IFAW) says something before I form an opinion about it.

I've been to a sheep farm in New Zealand and I've seen how they do it. The animal didn't look uncomfortable at all. (I would imagine they would be even more comfortable after shearing because it's like grooming them, and they don't want to walk around with heavy wool all the time.)


----------



## caitlin1214

I should probably change the subject back to Kendall and Kylie, so getting back to what's essentially Kendall's denim pasties, for a minute there, I thought Kendall's name was embroidered in the piece of fabric.


----------



## dangerouscurves

caitlin1214 said:


> When I can afford it I want to get my meat from Whole Foods.
> 
> The thing about the leather isn't gruesome. Leather is a byproduct of the meat industry, so no new animals are being killed for your bags.
> 
> I remember someone posting an attack ad about shearing sheep and the evils of Uggs and I remember replying that if I knew the animals were killed and killed specifically in the way the video is claiming, I wouldn't have wanted my boots. (I have two pairs!) But Uggs are a byproduct of the meat industry, so I don't feel guilty about owning them.
> 
> I know what PETA says, but whenever they claim something, I wait until a more reputable animal welfare group (Humane Society, IFAW) says something before I form an opinion about it.
> 
> I've been to a sheep farm in New Zealand and I've seen how they do it. The animal didn't look uncomfortable at all. (I would imagine they would be even more comfortable after shearing because it's like grooming them, and they don't want to walk around with heavy wool all the time.)



Doll, thank you for the input none the less.


----------



## caitlin1214

dangerouscurves said:


> Doll, thank you for the input none the less.


You're welcome, Doll! 

(Feel free to PM me if we wanted to continue this animal/meat conversation.)


----------



## Lounorada

Girl, sitting on that chair like you have haemorrhoids, ain't cute...
Tumblr






She needs photoshop so stay alive. I don't think she'd survive without it.


----------



## mkr

Where's her other arm?


----------



## Tivo

I do believe the Kardashians are finally over.
Kylie isn't hot enough to replace Kim. 
Kendull is uninteresting.
Khloe and Kourtney and Kim are over the hill for the genre they're in.


----------



## TC1

Photoshopping off so much of her waist they cropped off her whole darn arm...then they're just like...nah..let's leave it, waist looks good...who'll be looking for the other arm?


----------



## Lounorada

TC1 said:


> Photoshopping off so much of her waist they cropped off her whole darn arm...then they're just like...nah..let's leave it, waist looks good...who'll be looking for the other arm?


Exactly


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Folks of been having saying they Ks are over for years and yet....

Kendall looks bomb in that Balmain look, I love those boots.


----------



## WishList986

Lol, they won't be 'over' for a long time, if at all.


----------



## VickyB

I think they are on the way down too. They have pretty much exhausted all shocking and fresh material. Hard to top sex tape, 71 day wedding, the transgender olympian, robbery at gun point, cheating baby daddy, separated ex almost dies from over dose in a bordello, countless PS procedures and nude photo shoots and current husband has psychotic breakdown. I guess they could be  hoping for a natural disaster.


----------



## chowlover2

VickyB said:


> I think they are on the way down too. They have pretty much exhausted all shocking and fresh material. Hard to top sex tape, 71 day wedding, the transgender olympian, robbery at gun point, cheating baby daddy, separated ex almost dies from over dose in a bordello, countless PS procedures and nude photo shoots and current husband has psychotic breakdown. I guess they could be  hoping for a natural disaster.


Agreed, these threads don't move at all these days.


----------



## V0N1B2

VickyB said:


> I think they are on the way down too. They have pretty much exhausted all shocking and fresh material. Hard to top sex tape, 71 day wedding, the transgender olympian, robbery at gun point, cheating baby daddy, separated ex almost dies from over dose in a bordello, countless PS procedures and nude photo shoots and current husband has psychotic breakdown. I guess they could be  hoping for a natural disaster.


They might have a few more tricks up their sleeves. 
I can see Kourtney maybe doing some extensive charity work with an organization like Doctors Without Diplomas. PMK is probably already hard at work making it happen.


----------



## V0N1B2

chowlover2 said:


> Agreed, these threads don't move at all these days.


Hello? Beyoncé is pregnant. 
With TWINS!


----------



## White Orchid

V0N1B2 said:


> They might have a few more tricks up their sleeves.
> I can see Kourtney maybe doing some extensive charity work with an organization like Doctors Without Diplomas. PMK is probably already hard at work making it happen.


Doctors without what???


----------



## cdtracing

Lounorada said:


> Girl, sitting on that chair like you have haemorrhoids, ain't cute...
> Tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She needs photoshop so stay alive. I don't think she'd survive without it.



Such an awkward ugly picture.  She went overboard on the photshop.


----------



## cdtracing

V0N1B2 said:


> They might have a few more tricks up their sleeves.
> I can see Kourtney maybe doing some extensive charity work with an organization like *Doctors Without Diplomas*. PMK is probably already hard at work making it happen.



I spit out my coffee when I read that!!


----------



## ManilaMama

Lounorada said:


> Girl, sitting on that chair like you have haemorrhoids, ain't cute...
> Tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She needs photoshop so stay alive. I don't think she'd survive without it.



I laughed so hard with this photo because I imagine it to be shot by the side of the road somewhere in the hills of Glendale or something!! Kinda like this meme...


----------



## Lounorada

ManilaMama said:


> I laughed so hard with this photo because I imagine it to be shot by the side of the road somewhere in the hills of Glendale or something!! Kinda like this meme...
> 
> View attachment 3625996


----------



## Kidclarke

I saw this and thought I'd share with you all:


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kidclarke said:


> I saw this and thought I'd share with you all:
> View attachment 3630940



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] savage!!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

She's never shy of flaunting her endless curves in her daily flesh-flashing looks.

And it appears Kylie Jenner was back to her old style tricks as she stepped out in a figure-flaunting ensemble while dining at Los Angeles eatery Catch on Saturday night.

The 19-year-old reality star sizzled her mesh fishnet look that showcased her enviable curves as she left the West Hollywood hotspot.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nner-enjoys-dinner-date-LA.html#ixzz4b7F2TCo2


----------



## vink

I wouldn't think anything if she's in her 30s, but only 19 and walk around like that gets me sad and wonder what she'll look like in her 30s. There's no mystery left. (Not saying we should be all open in 30s, but by then, something else is already developed with age, right?)


----------



## AECornell

Her skirt looks like a front door mat


----------



## Sasha2012

She is just 19 and already has an impressive car collection.

But on Saturday Kylie Jenner showed off what may be the flashiest vehicle she's driven to date.

The teen was spotted in Los Angeles stepping out of a lavish orange Lamborghini Aventador roadster, which retails for at least $400,000.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...flashy-400-000-Lamborghini.html#ixzz4b7tydN3c


----------



## Zucnarf

Few days ago I watched Keeping Up with the K. for the first time.
What a waste of 20 minutes. It is screenplay from the first minute, and I just can not believe That their make up and hair and cloth is perfect 24/7. 

However, I changed My opinion about Kendall and Kylie.
I find Kendall so much iritating, not Kylie. Probably I am in the minority


----------



## AECornell

Lambo did a recall of like 5500 aventadors so hopefully hers doesn't catch on fire.


----------



## Bag*Snob

I want that car.


----------



## pursegrl12

AECornell said:


> Lambo did a recall of like 5500 aventadors so hopefully it catches on fire.



I corrected that for you


----------



## SMURTY

vink said:


> I wouldn't think anything if she's in her 30s, but only 19 and walk around like that gets me sad and wonder what she'll look like in her 30s. There's no mystery left. (Not saying we should be all open in 30s, but by then, something else is already developed with age, right?)


agree


----------



## AECornell

pursegrl12 said:


> I corrected that for you



[emoji38][emoji106]


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> She is just 19 and already has an impressive car collection.
> 
> But on Saturday Kylie Jenner showed off what may be the flashiest vehicle she's driven to date.
> 
> The teen was spotted in Los Angeles stepping out of a lavish orange Lamborghini Aventador roadster, which retails for at least $400,000.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...flashy-400-000-Lamborghini.html#ixzz4b7tydN3c


impressive car collection, but no impressive pants collection


----------



## Sasha2012

She took her parent Caitlyn Jenner out for a spin in her flashy new Lamborghini earlier in the day.

And Kylie Jenner was spotted at the wheel of her new Lamborghini Aventador roadster - which retails for at least $400,000 - later in the day on Sunday, joining a female friend for a shopping spree at Canoga Park in California.

The 19-year-old social media star looked incredible in a nude bralet and matching leggings, highlighting her curvaceous figure in the co-ords.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...bralet-skin-tight-leggings.html#ixzz4bCoBXmQI






 '


----------



## vink

Sasha2012 said:


> She took her parent Caitlyn Jenner out for a spin in her flashy new Lamborghini earlier in the day.
> 
> And Kylie Jenner was spotted at the wheel of her new Lamborghini Aventador roadster - which retails for at least $400,000 - later in the day on Sunday, joining a female friend for a shopping spree at Canoga Park in California.
> 
> The 19-year-old social media star looked incredible in a nude bralet and matching leggings, highlighting her curvaceous figure in the co-ords.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...bralet-skin-tight-leggings.html#ixzz4bCoBXmQI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '



With all the money that she has, the least she should do is to get a proper clothes.


----------



## knasarae

What's up with them wearing Champion lately?  Is there a new endorsement?


----------



## redney

knasarae said:


> What's up with them wearing Champion lately?  Is there a new endorsement?


Right?! Not like Kanye would let them wear a brand you can buy in Walmart over his sweatpant - um - designs.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Blame Vetements for the resurgence of Champion and Juicy, it's trendy ATM and we all know how much the Ks love trends.


----------



## caitlin1214

Meet Kirby Jenner, Kendall's twin brother:

https://www.instagram.com/kirbyjenner/?hl=en


----------



## Lounorada

caitlin1214 said:


> Meet Kirby Jenner, Kendall's twin brother:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/kirbyjenner/?hl=en


----------



## poopsie

caitlin1214 said:


> Meet Kirby Jenner, Kendall's twin brother:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/kirbyjenner/?hl=en



Finally someone "in the family" with talent!


----------



## VickyB

post error


----------



## Deco

They need to hire Kirby to do their photoshopping.


----------



## Sasha2012

She once admitted she takes 500 selfies to find the 'right' snap for Instagram.

So rapper Tyga no doubt had a tough job on his hands on Monday, when girlfriend Kylie Jenner roped him into taking the perfect photo of her outfit.

The reality star, 19, flashed her enviably leggy figure in a tiny pair of denim hot pants and ripped band tee as she posed for her beau outside swanky eatery Kabuki in LA.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ash-Kim-Kanye-s-date-night.html#ixzz4bIg0xd6Y


----------



## Viva La Fashion

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Blame Vetements for the resurgence of Champion and Juicy, it's trendy ATM and we all know how much the Ks love trends.


for that reason and as well the sweatpants that she sells in her website are Champion as well


----------



## Viva La Fashion

aww how cute her loser boyfriend is actually being handy and taking a photo of her  which we all know she will post it later with a side of heavy photoshop


----------



## Irishgal

She altered her face so dramatically it sort of makes me sad and queasy at the same time.


----------



## Tivo

Irishgal said:


> She altered her face so dramatically it sort of makes me sad and queasy at the same time.


And her face IRL looks nothing like her instagram face.


----------



## Jayne1

Irishgal said:


> She altered her face so dramatically it sort of makes me sad and queasy at the same time.


She altered her body too.  She's not naturally curvy. 

So many alterations!


----------



## Deco

Irishgal said:


> She altered her face so dramatically it sort of makes me sad and queasy at the same time.


Even if Kylie herself didn't like her face, there must be so many other people who loved that face exactly the way it was, and it must be so sad for them to see it gone.  For obvious reasons, I don't put Kris in this category.


----------



## bag-princess

*Kendall Jenner Reportedly Robbed of $200,000 in Jewelry, Likely by Someone She Knew*


The alleged incident took place this week at the model's home.


Kendall Jenner is reportedly the latest Kardashian family member to be the victim of a robbery that took place at her Los Angeles-area home on Wednesday. E! News reports that she discovered in the early hours of Thursday morning, after having spent a majority of Wednesday not at home, that jewelry had been taken from her home. She immediately called police who responded to the call.

_PEOPLE_ reports that police officials say that an incident occurred, but they were unable to confirm whether anything was stolen. Additionally there was no sign of forced entry and no suspects have been named. According to reports, Kendall realized the jewels were missing after she entered her bedroom around 1 A.M. on Thursday after being home for several hours and noticing that $200,000 worth of jewelry was no longer there. Now, the _Keeping Up with the Kardashians_ model isn't taking anymore chances.

“Kendall’s really upset about it. She’s been telling her friends the situation totally sucks,” a source tells the website. “She’s had people over at her house today to up security and they’re talking about getting more cameras put in. It’s definitely looking like it was someone she knew.”


Older sister Kim Kardashian was robbed of millions of dollars worth of jewelry at gunpoint back in October during a trip to Paris. But, she's not the first member of the family to be involved in this type of incident. Khloe Kardashian was also a victim of robbery back in March 2014 at the home she once shared with ex-husband, Lamar Odom.

  http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-dish/kendall-jenner-reportedly-robbed-of-thousands-of-dollars-in-jewelry?cid=soc_dg_fb_Dish


----------



## V0N1B2

Why do I feel nothing reading this? I'm like:


----------



## poopsie

IKR...............I'm like :::::yawn:::::


----------



## bag-princess

V0N1B2 said:


> Why do I feel nothing reading this? I'm like:



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] exactly!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Meh. That's what happens when you allow so many people full access to your home and don't bother storing your valuables properly.


----------



## whimsic

When has Kendull ever worn jewelry?


----------



## berrydiva

whimsic said:


> When has Kendull ever worn jewelry?


Well there was this gem...lol


----------



## Tivo

Another insurance scam? How many times are they going to go to the well before they get exposed?


----------



## marizzle

Yawn.


----------



## White Orchid

Irishgal said:


> She altered her face so dramatically it sort of makes me sad and queasy at the same time.


Sad thing is they alter their faces more than they alter their actual clothes.


----------



## clevercat

Oh poor Kendull...perhaps this will help


----------



## usmcwifey

She reminds me of Elmer Fudd with that gold tooth...


----------



## dangerouscurves

Tivo said:


> And her face IRL looks nothing like her instagram face.



So, like, you change your face and you still photoshop it, then it just defeats the purpose of the plastic surgery in the first place. Why not just change your face the way you want it to look like in IG? I just don't get it.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Well there was this gem...lol



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Deco

dangerouscurves said:


> So, like, you change your face and you still photoshop it, then it just defeats the purpose of the plastic surgery in the first place. Why not just change your face the way you want it to look like in IG? I just don't get it.


They like to layer on the illusions to alter reality.  if they could operate on your retina to change how you see them they would.


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-princess said:


> *Kendall Jenner Reportedly Robbed of $200,000 in Jewelry, Likely by Someone She Knew*
> 
> 
> The alleged incident took place this week at the model's home.
> 
> 
> Kendall Jenner is reportedly the latest Kardashian family member to be the victim of a robbery that took place at her Los Angeles-area home on Wednesday. E! News reports that she discovered in the early hours of Thursday morning, after having spent a majority of Wednesday not at home, that jewelry had been taken from her home. She immediately called police who responded to the call.
> 
> _PEOPLE_ reports that police officials say that an incident occurred, but they were unable to confirm whether anything was stolen. Additionally there was no sign of forced entry and no suspects have been named. According to reports, Kendall realized the jewels were missing after she entered her bedroom around 1 A.M. on Thursday after being home for several hours and noticing that $200,000 worth of jewelry was no longer there. Now, the _Keeping Up with the Kardashians_ model isn't taking anymore chances.
> 
> “Kendall’s really upset about it. She’s been telling her friends the situation totally sucks,” a source tells the website. “She’s had people over at her house today to up security and they’re talking about getting more cameras put in. It’s definitely looking like it was someone she knew.”
> 
> 
> Older sister Kim Kardashian was robbed of millions of dollars worth of jewelry at gunpoint back in October during a trip to Paris. But, she's not the first member of the family to be involved in this type of incident. Khloe Kardashian was also a victim of robbery back in March 2014 at the home she once shared with ex-husband, Lamar Odom.
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-dish/kendall-jenner-reportedly-robbed-of-thousands-of-dollars-in-jewelry?cid=soc_dg_fb_Dish



It's really weird that when you have so many expensive jewelries, you don't have any safety box with combination numbers. I can understand if you lose a love bracelet, for example. You just don't let your 200.000 worth of jewellery lying around in your home. Either she's really stupid or she lied.


----------



## bag-princess

dangerouscurves said:


> It's really weird that when you have so many expensive jewelries, you don't have any safety box with combination numbers. I can understand if you lose a love bracelet, for example. *You just don't let your 200.000 worth of jewellery lying around in your home. Either she's really stupid or she lied*.



ITA!!!  and i think that they are both - stupid liars!  one doesn't have to exclude the other!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Why is everything with them an "Inside job" I swear it's all lies


----------



## Viva La Fashion

but seriously why lie? I know its a trait that the kardashians-jenner mastered a long time ago but lying specially in this scenario is plain stupid. If she gets caught there is a hideous penalty and not to mention perhaps jail time. So my question is it really worth it to lie?


----------



## pixiejenna

I can totally see her leaving out 6 figure jewelry laying around. No one in her family has any actual values. To her it's just stuff doesn't care until she sees that it's gone. Plus this family has to flash their cash if no one sees it, it's as if it doesn't even exist. Of course she left her sh!t out for the world to see and take.


----------



## Aimee3

Why would she leave her house full of people at midnight and return an hour later?  Where did she go at midnight?  That's the part I really do t understand


----------



## AEGIS

Is she a real model anymore? Gigi seems to be in so many ads and seems to have grown as a model. I don't think Kendall has.


----------



## mkr

Aimee3 said:


> Why would she leave her house full of people at midnight and return an hour later?  Where did she go at midnight?  That's the part I really do t understand


Drug run.


----------



## pixiejenna

mkr said:


> Drug run.


I was thinking more like work, meeting a client on demand.  .  . You know like any good call girl lol.


----------



## Aimee3

oh!  Just had Wendy Williams on the tv and she alluded to the same thing you said MKR!
But you said it first!


----------



## Sasha2012

La Perla’s latest lingerie campaign


----------



## AEGIS

Sasha2012 said:


> La Perla’s latest lingerie campaign




This is supposed to inspire men and women to buy lingerie and have sex?


----------



## WishList986

She looks really good, but it doesn't read as a La Perla campaign to me


----------



## Viva La Fashion

AEGIS said:


> This is supposed to inspire men and women to buy lingerie and have sex?


yup specially with her captivating eyes and sexy pose.....


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Kudos to whoever gave her the nickname Kendull Seems so fitting with the new campaign photos


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> Drug run.



or, I'd say burger run but she's a "super model" and they don't eat.


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> La Perla’s latest lingerie campaign



She looks like a card board cut out in all these pics. Zero spark or allure. Perhaps that was what the ad director was going for??????? Probably most likely the Kendull buzz kill.


----------



## VickyB

Viva La Fashion said:


> Kudos to whoever gave her the nickname Kendull Seems so fitting with the new campaign photos



I can't recall who came up with "Kendull" but they are a genius!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vink

Too much of the retouching it hurts just to look at.


----------



## Deco

Corpse chic.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

She has no sex appeal


----------



## FlipDiver

Glitterandstuds said:


> She has no sex appeal






No sex appeal? Whatever do you mean - just look at her cheerleading pic [emoji23]


----------



## lanasyogamama

Ok, I love some long, skinny legs, but that's a no.


----------



## mkr

When did she go to school?


----------



## V0N1B2

You sure can tell that she and Kylie are sisters in that cheerleader picture. In fact, it almost looks like "Kylie's Old Face"


----------



## berrydiva

Viva La Fashion said:


> Kudos to whoever gave her the nickname Kendull Seems so fitting with the new campaign photos


Someone brought Kendull here from another board.


----------



## pixiejenna

Kendulls cheerleading pic is about as sexy as her La Perla ad lol.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Honestly, even when Kendall looks her best, she never exudes a sexual energy.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That bikini in the La Perla pics is cute. I'd look good in it


----------



## scarlet555

Is the kandall robbery real?  

Those high school cheerleading shots are not fair, many had an awkward stage in high school.  Just saying.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I guess the other celebs didn't look that great in their cheerleading pics either, but that is a particularly bad pic.  

http://theberry.com/2011/11/28/check-out-who-had-some-serious-team-spirit-19-photos/


----------



## arnott

lanasyogamama said:


> I guess the other celebs didn't look that great in their cheerleading pics either, but that is a particularly bad pic.
> 
> http://theberry.com/2011/11/28/check-out-who-had-some-serious-team-spirit-19-photos/



Cameron Diaz and Fergie looked great!


----------



## arnott

FlipDiver said:


> View attachment 3646212
> 
> 
> No sex appeal? Whatever do you mean - just look at her cheerleading pic [emoji23]



I'm trying to think of which Halloween character she reminds me of.


----------



## Sasha2012

Filming for 'Keeping Up With the Kardashians' in Thousand Oaks, California on March 15, 2017.


















Zimbio


----------



## FlipDiver

arnott said:


> I'm trying to think of which Halloween character she reminds me of.






Jack Skellington from Nightmare Before Christmas?


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall and Paris Jackson at Melrose Trading Post in LA (March 26)





























 Tumblr


----------



## arnott

FlipDiver said:


> View attachment 3648192
> 
> 
> Jack Skellington from Nightmare Before Christmas?



   A cross between him, Frankenstein, and a zombie!


----------



## poopsie

She looks so much better when she dresses casually. She can't carry off pretentious


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I really can't with the 'Mom jean' trend. It's so hideous and unflattering on everybody.


----------



## LavenderIce

FlipDiver said:


> View attachment 3648192
> 
> 
> Jack Skellington from Nightmare Before Christmas?



Spot on!  [emoji23]


----------



## lanasyogamama

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I really can't with the 'Mom jean' trend. It's so hideous and unflattering on everybody.



I was just looking at these thinking "you will never, ever, get me in those jeans".


----------



## arnott

She needs to size up on those mom jeans....the buttons looks like they're straining and she's got camel toe!           The K's are the only ones I've seen who get camel toe with jeans!


----------



## VickyB

FlipDiver said:


> View attachment 3646212
> 
> 
> No sex appeal? Whatever do you mean - just look at her cheerleading pic [emoji23]



She has Caitlin's legs.


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> Filming for 'Keeping Up With the Kardashians' in Thousand Oaks, California on March 15, 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbio


Looks like she is wearing scrambled eggs on her feet.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

arnott said:


> I'm trying to think of which Halloween character she reminds me of.



Kendull always reminds me of Olive Oyl


----------



## arnott

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Kendull always reminds me of Olive Oyl



Nailed it!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

arnott said:


> Nailed it!






Exactly! If you google image search Olive Oyl, she's a dead ringer for Kendull.


----------



## arnott

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Exactly! If you google image search Olive Oyl, she's a dead ringer for Kendull.



She also reminds me of Big Ethel:


----------



## Sasha2012

It is not easy to stand out from the crowd at a star-studded trailer screening.

But Kendall Jenner did it with ease after she wore a revealing white trench coat and very little else to the Valerian And The City Of A Thousand Planets teaser airing in Los Angeles on Monday.

She looked every inch the stand-out trailer girl as she plied her wares at the thrilling event, where she posed up with fellow professional clotheshorse Lily Donaldson.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Donaldson-teaser-premiere.html#ixzz4ccrl3I8E


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her face is starting to look like Kylie's.


----------



## Jayne1

Where is Kylie?


----------



## arnott

Jayne1 said:


> Where is Kylie?



Getting more work done?


----------



## megs0927

At least she still has her teeth??
Not the first thing that should come to mind for most 20 somethings...


----------



## lanasyogamama

Her friend is posing so hard with that surprised look, lol.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

poopsie said:


> She looks so much better when she dresses casually. She can't carry off pretentious


No one in her family can, they try real hard tho


----------



## Viva La Fashion

For her to do La Perla's recent campaign is one thing but to go to the extend of channeling Marilyn Monroe??????


----------



## clevercat

Viva La Fashion said:


> For her to do La Perla's recent campaign is one thing but to go to the extend of channeling Marilyn Monroe??????


----------



## WishList986

She actually looks pretty cute in that video. That red & white one piece is darling on her.
Also, I highly doubt it was HER idea to do this.


----------



## poopsie

WishList986 said:


> She actually looks pretty cute in that video. That red & white one piece is darling on her.
> Also, *I highly doubt it was HER idea to do this*.



be that as it may


----------



## Tivo

All I see is Kris Jenner's face.
That woman has found a way to have her face everywhere!


----------



## lanasyogamama

What's next? Kendall making a new video for "Brick House"?


----------



## lanasyogamama

I do love her short hair in that video though.


----------



## arnott

Viva La Fashion said:


> For her to do La Perla's recent campaign is one thing but to go to the extend of channeling Marilyn Monroe??????




I was afraid to click on this and rightfully so.    I got through 20 seconds of it!


----------



## Sasha2012

New Pepsi commercial featuring Kendall has been causing some backlash


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> New Pepsi commercial featuring Kendall has been causing some backlash



interesting....that family doesn't usually get involved in politics (except maybe Kanye?)


----------



## cdtracing

She's not revolutionary in any sphere or stretch of the imagination.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

So all this time, the simple solution to ending police brutality was a smile and a can of Pepsi?! Girl, WTF?

So many things wrong with that commercial, I can't even. All those black lives sensely slaughtered when the entire time all we needed was a can of Pepsi. Well, I'll be... Wow.


----------



## berrydiva

Pepsi's dead wrong for that commercial. It's incredibly insulting.


----------



## WishList986

What a disgusting excuse for a marketing campaign, and a complete slap in the face. Thankfully, I'm a Coke girl myself.


----------



## LemonDrop

I watched the first minute and didn't think it was bad at all. But, then I read your comments. So, I went back and finished it. Wow! What a terrible commercial.  It seemed like a nice message of youth joining together for a cause with a bit of Pepsi in the background. But, then one of the K klan solves everything with a Pepsi?! And the younger generation cheers. I guess that's what the civil unrest in my country has been all about. Who knew?


----------



## poopsie

[QUOTE="LemonDrop, post: 31223491, member: 62227"*]I watched the first minute and didn't think it was bad at all*. But, then I read your comments. So, I went back and finished it. Wow! What a terrible commercial. * It seemed like a nice message of youth joining together for a cause with a bit of Pepsi in the background*. *But, then one of the K klan solves everything with a Pepsi?! And the younger generation cheers*. I guess that's what the civil unrest in my country has been all about. Who knew? [/QUOTE]

It wasn't
It was
Aaaaannnnnnndddd that was where they blew it IMO
I will still drink Pepsi when I go out but Coke did it better ........again IMO


----------



## LemonDrop

Why are Pepsi or Coke even advertising at this point?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

That stupid ad has gone viral, and all for the wrong reasons. A super privileged 21 year old supermodel as a peacemaker between civil rights activists and police? You can't not think of the violent clashes between the two and the senseless killings of unarmed people of color, but all the cop has to do is take a can of coke and all is well and forgotten? Complete BS. I can't even...


----------



## mkr

They chose the most vapid 21 year old in the universe for this cause.  Um there's something wrong with this picture.  Pepsi blew it.


----------



## bag-princess

LemonDrop said:


> I watched the first minute and didn't think it was bad at all. But, then I read your comments. So, I went back and finished it. Wow! What a terrible commercial.  It seemed like a nice message of youth joining together for a cause with a bit of Pepsi in the background. But, then *one of the K klan solves everything with a Pepsi?!* And the younger generation cheers. I guess that's what the civil unrest in my country has been all about. Who knew?





Babydoll Chanel said:


> That stupid ad has gone viral, and all for the wrong reasons. *A super privileged 21 year old supermodel as a peacemaker between civil rights activists and police? *You can't not think of the violent clashes between the two and the senseless killings of unarmed people of color, but all the cop has to do is take a can of coke and all is well and forgotten? Complete BS. I can't even...





it boggles the mind!!!   who in the world was the genius that came up with that concept!!


----------



## myown

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> So all this time, the simple solution to ending police brutality was a smile and a can of Pepsi?! Girl, WTF?
> 
> So many things wrong with that commercial, I can't even. All those black lives sensely slaughtered when the entire time all we needed was a can of Pepsi. Well, I'll be... Wow.


did they protest for the police to drink Pepsi?

I mean I know I know. 
But they are cheering when the police is finally drinking Pepsi!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Kanye probably came up with it.


----------



## terebina786

myown said:


> did they protest for the police to drink Pepsi?
> 
> I mean I know I know.
> But they are cheering when the police is finally drinking Pepsi!



This is what I was thinking about this stupid AF commercial.


----------



## berrydiva

I can't even comprehend the ad agency who thought this commercial was tasteful nor the PepsiCo execs who ok'd the concept/production. You know you listen to people who say they're tired of hearing about BLM and all these other protest marches in the name of basic human treatment but this is the reason you keep hearing about them. Such an unbelievably distasteful and disrespectful ad which obviously didn't take into account that actual people died senselessly due to someone not seeing them as human.


----------



## sdkitty

this was fast: (from the Daily Beast)

*Pepsi Pulls Controversial Kendall Jenner Ad*





*PEPSI*


Pepsi has announced that it will pull the controversial ad released late Tuesday featuring Kendall Jenner at a protest handing a soda to an on-duty officer. "Pepsi was trying to project a global a message of unity, peace and understanding," said a Wednesday statement. "Clearly, we missed the mark, and we apologize. We did not intend to make light of any serious issue. We are pulling the content and halting any further rollout. We also apologize for putting Kendall Jenner in this position." The project, which the company called a "short film," was widely panned for appropriating protest culture and trivializing unrest for the purpose of selling a product. Jenner removes her makeup and wig at a photoshoot, throwing it at an assistant, before joining a crowd of demonstrators for an unspecified movement. When she gives the officer the soda, the crowd erupts in cheers.


----------



## WishList986

Social media can be a beautiful thing sometimes


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I guess they'll file this one next to Madonna's from back in the day under their waste of money category.


----------



## redney

The ignorance and insensitivity of those behind the ad is shocking.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Yeah, whatever. That ad passed through so many set of eyes before it made to the GP and no one had enough sense to say something?

TBH, Kendall even being in the ad was an afterthought to me because if it weren't her, it would've been someone else with no care/relation to the movement because clearly, that's what Pepsi wanted.


----------



## berrydiva

How could the amount of people that had to give that ad the "ok" miss the mark and not see how bad it was?


----------



## mkr

Too many yes men working at Pepsi.


----------



## Lounorada

mkr said:


> Too many yes men working at Pepsi.


Exactly.
There's far too many 'yes men' in in this world, full stop. Give me an honest, straight-talker any day over an a$$-kisser!


----------



## DiorT

I'm sure PMK made sure they put that apology to Kendall in their retractment statement.


----------



## TC1

The memes about this are great


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bernice King isn't having it.  Her shady tweet says it all


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> Bernice King isn't having it.  Her shady tweet says it all


I live! The memes have me. They didn't get dragged to hell fast enough for me but twitter did their job.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> I live! The memes have me. They didn't get dragged to hell fast enough for me but twitter did their job.


They ALL need to just go away quietly.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Too many yes men working at Pepsi.





Lounorada said:


> Exactly.
> There's far too many 'yes men' in in this world, full stop. Give me an honest, straight-talker any day over an a$$-kisser!


Yep. Reflects the sameness at executive levels and in boardrooms.


----------



## Singra

Your most important asset as a performer/public person is knowing when to say no. Shoulda said no Kendall.


----------



## Sasha2012

BagOuttaHell said:


> I guess they'll file this one next to Madonna's from back in the day under their waste of money category.


But Madonna's ad wasn't even bad. They pulled it cowardly because of her controversial Like A Prayer video. I never liked Pepsi since they burned Michael Jackson's scalp anyways.


----------



## White Orchid

TC1 said:


> The memes about this are great


I need to see them


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> But Madonna's ad wasn't even bad. They pulled it cowardly because of her controversial Like A Prayer video. I never liked Pepsi since they burned Michael Jackson's scalp anyways.


for anyone interested dailyfail posted the madonna video: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-4385148/Madonna-sly-Instagram-dig-Pepsi-ad-fiasco.html


----------



## terebina786

I don't understand why people are giving Kendall a pass.  Can she not read? I'm sure when she was on set and handed that can to that officer, she knew what was the intention was.  I highly doubt she showed up on set and went through the motions and didn't even know what was happening or what the thought was.  It really irks me that pepsi apologized TO her.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

terebina786 said:


> I don't understand why people are giving Kendall a pass.  Can she not read? I'm sure when she was on set and handed that can to that officer, she knew what was the intention was.  I highly doubt she showed up on set and went through the motions and didn't even know what was happening or what the thought was.  It really irks me that pepsi apologized TO her.


I doubt she gave a damn about the particulars, I bet she got a good paycheck for that commercial.


----------



## terebina786

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I doubt she gave a damn about the particulars, I bet she got a good paycheck for that commercial.


Exactly.  But when the backlash happened her camp stepped in and said "but she didn't know"


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

terebina786 said:


> I don't understand why people are giving Kendall a pass.  Can she not read? I'm sure when she was on set and handed that can to that officer, she knew what was the intention was.  I highly doubt she showed up on set and went through the motions and didn't even know what was happening or what the thought was.  It really irks me that pepsi apologized TO her.



I don't give her a pass at all, I just think that the message would've been f*cked up no matter who they casted.

She def could've said no but because $$ is king in that family she went with the flow so she deserves to get her wig tugged. Pepsi deserves the majority of the wrath, tho.


----------



## lallybelle

Even if you'd like to think there was no ill intent, my god how tone deaf do you have to be to think this was OK? Like others have WTF @ how many people had to have seen & approved the AD. *SMDH*


----------



## berrydiva

I don't know if Kendall deserves a pass or not but it was clear prior to this ad that she doesn't possess enough self-awareness to recognize that it may have been problematic. Any dollar earned in this family is a good dollar, they have no real morals so the expectation is low. I highly doubt Kendall is capable of seeing more than the possibility of it being a national spot, Pepsi selling it as an iconic commercial, and the money she could make. 

If anything this is something she should learn from...sometimes as an entertainer/model/celeb there will be times that a judgment call or speaking up is necessary.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Sasha2012 said:


> But Madonna's ad wasn't even bad. They pulled it cowardly because of her controversial Like A Prayer video. I never liked Pepsi since they burned Michael Jackson's scalp anyways.



I mean it is kinda laughable looking back on it. 

One of her best songs and videos IMO.


----------



## redney

My $.02.
1. Kendull is too dumb/ignorant to comprehend the ad's offensiveness. Not making excuses for her, she seems to be a box of rocks.
2. PMK is in charge and made the decision to have Kendull do it. She's all about the dollars and DGAF about anything else.
3. I read a thought provoking blog post which could be spot on. The theme is Pepsi understood what they were doing and didn't care. Like PMK thinks, Pepsi's position is any publicity is good publicity, and by creating controversy Pepsi is in the conversation. Linked here but not copied/pasted since it's NSFW. *LINK*


----------



## berrydiva

redney said:


> My $.02.
> 1. Kendull is too dumb/ignorant to comprehend the ad's offensiveness. Not making excuses for her, she seems to be a box of rocks.
> 2. PMK is in charge and made the decision to have Kendull do it. She's all about the dollars and DGAF about anything else.
> 3. I read a thought provoking blog post which could be spot on. The theme is Pepsi understood what they were doing and didn't care. Like PMK thinks, Pepsi's position is any publicity is good publicity, and by creating controversy Pepsi is in the conversation. Linked here but not copied/pasted since it's NSFW. *LINK*


That was a good article. Thanks. I totally agree with #3...at this point folks say what they want to put it out there in the world knowing that they'll quickly followup with an apology for any backlash. It's become the thing to do and it works because we end up talking about Pepsi for a few days.


----------



## lanasyogamama

People don't have high expectations of Kendall's judgement.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

lanasyogamama said:


> People don't have high expectations of Kendall's judgement.


and do you blame them?? god it doesn't take a genius to figure out that the commercial was offensive. What also pisses me off is princess Kendall never issuing an apology for doing her dumb ignorant part at that commercial


----------



## madamefifi

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...on-kare-kardashians-anymore-article-1.3033514

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## guccimamma

does anyone even drink pepsi?


----------



## vink

guccimamma said:


> does anyone even drink pepsi?



Actually, Pepsi used to rule the market here in my country, until they had trouble with the bottler and main distributor years ago. I don't follow the news so I don't know now how the pie shrink.


----------



## AEGIS

berrydiva said:


> That was a good article. Thanks. I totally agree with #3...at this point folks say what they want to put it out there in the world knowing that they'll quickly followup with an apology for any backlash. It's become the thing to do and it works because we end up talking about Pepsi for a few days.



I bought Coke for a few days after this ad. I might continue this week. I am truly petty with my coins.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I've always preferred Pepsi over Coke. I allow myself a code red Mt Dew once a week because it's my fav. 

The problem with 'boycotting' Pepsi is that even if you don't drink soda, chances are they're still getting your coins one way or another because there are 394859392 million brands under PepsiCo so it's like boycotting? Are you really?


----------



## mkr

Viva La Fashion said:


> and do you blame them?? god it doesn't take a genius to figure out that the commercial was offensive. What also pisses me off is princess Kendall never issuing an apology for doing her dumb ignorant part at that commercial


She has no idea why the commercial was offensive.


----------



## Tivo

mkr said:


> She has no idea why the commercial was offensive.


Not a clue.


----------



## knasarae

They say it's easier to ask forgiveness than permission.



guccimamma said:


> does anyone even drink pepsi?


I've always preferred Coke (Pepsi is too sweet and not enough carbonation), but I try not to drink soda at all anymore.  On those rare occasions I get a hankering it's Coke all the way.  But yea... a friend of mine posted all the products which fall under Pepsi and it's a ton.  So boycotting the soda, they will probably still get you other ways.


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> I bought Coke for a few days after this ad. I might continue this week. I am truly petty with my coins.


They own so much ish that it's virtually impossible to avoid them.  Same with Nestlé, Unilever, J&J, etc. There are literally on like 10 consumer product companies and they all buy from each other. It's crazy how interconnected they are while being so large


----------



## WishList986

Just read a Refinery 29 article about Kylie getting her own 8-part series come this summer. "The Life of Kylie", sounds riveting, eh?


----------



## mkr

Can't wait.


----------



## cdtracing

I've always preferred Coke but I gave up sodas a couple of yrs ago. I will occasionally have one as a treat. I think the last one I had was about 8 months ago.  Now DH drinks Mountain  Dew like it's water.


----------



## redney

cdtracing said:


> I've always preferred Coke but I gave up sodas a couple of yrs ago. I will occasionally have one as a treat. I think the last one I had was about 8 months ago.  Now DH drinks Mountain  Dew like it's water.


Pepsi owns Mountain Dew. Tell your husband to beware of Mountain Dew Mouth. It's a thing and not a good thing! 
https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1...0j0i67k1j0i131k1j0i46k1j0i22i30k1.lUrBbAVFM9o


----------



## VickyB

Classic coke all the way but hardly ever drink soda.


----------



## guccimamma

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I've always preferred Pepsi over Coke. I allow myself a code red Mt Dew once a week because it's my fav.
> 
> The problem with 'boycotting' Pepsi is that even if you don't drink soda, chances are they're still getting your coins one way or another because there are 394859392 million brands under PepsiCo so it's like boycotting? Are you really?



yes, despite the fact i haven't had a pepsi in probably a decade....i learn that they own my beloved bottled frappucino drinks and aquafina.


----------



## berrydiva

I can't remember the last time I drank soda....has to be a good 10 years....sheesh I can't even remember the last time I drank processed/non-fresh juice.


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> Can't wait.


Could end up being a cure for insomniacs.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

mkr said:


> She has no idea why the commercial was offensive.


then this is much worst than I thought, but then again she was raised by kris so....


----------



## Viva La Fashion

WishList986 said:


> Just read a Refinery 29 article about Kylie getting her own 8-part series come this summer. "The Life of Kylie", sounds riveting, eh?


whats so special about her life that she gets a tv series? she wakes up have her makeup done and barley wears a proper clothes and snap and selfies like there is no tomorrow. Seems very promising


----------



## WishList986

Viva La Fashion said:


> whats so special about her life that she gets a tv series? she wakes up have her makeup done and barley wears a proper clothes and snap and selfies like there is no tomorrow. Seems very promising


I don't see how it'll be any different than just watching her snapchat stories (which I thankfully don't)


----------



## Viva La Fashion

WishList986 said:


> I don't see how it'll be any different than just watching her snapchat stories (which I thankfully don't)


exactly! but you know her die hard fans will watch it and guarantee she has high ratings. It scares me to realize some teenagers look up to kylie


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner rocked purple thigh-high boots for PrettyLittleThing's Shape X Stassie Launch at LA hotspot The Phoenix on Tuesday night.

The 19-year-old Lip Kit mogul ditched any semblance of pants in favor of a glorified, bedazzled white T-shirt selected by her stylist Monica Rose.

The artificially plump-lipped socialite - rocking a diamond sparkler on THAT finger - concealed her natural, damaged bob with waist-length hair extensions, but kept her make-up minimal.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...high-high-boots-PLT-launch.html#ixzz4e3F3Jogw


----------



## WishList986

Sasha2012 said:


> The artificially plump-lipped socialite


LOL well at least they're doing honest headlines now. She looks a lot like Kim in this pic. But you can see exactly where her real hair ends


----------



## Lounorada

Her face looks longer.
I hate those Balenciaga boots. They look hella cheap to me and not to mention, ugly.


----------



## guccimamma

Lounorada said:


> Her face looks longer.
> I hate those Balenciaga boots. They look hella cheap to me and not to mention, ugly.



yes, an extended absence means there was probably some kind of dental work.


----------



## Jikena

Those boots look like they're from a cheap witch Halloween costume.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She tries.


----------



## guccimamma

she always looks heavily medicated to me.


----------



## Lounorada

guccimamma said:


> yes, an extended absence means there was probably some kind of dental work.


Yep, so true.


----------



## Tivo

"The artificially plump-lipped socialite - rocking a diamond sparkler on THAT finger - *concealed her natural, damaged bob with waist-length hair *extensions"


----------



## White Orchid

guccimamma said:


> yes, an extended absence means there was probably some kind of dental work.


Perhaps it's just me but her nose looks a lot more different to me - an in slimmer/sculpted.  And she's seriously giving me MJ vibes in the first photo.

I still feel kinda sorry for her - she has no role model whatsoever to look up to or for guidance.  A product of a narcissistic and fame-whore of a Mother, sisters and weird Father.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Tivo said:


> "The artificially plump-lipped socialite - rocking a diamond sparkler on THAT finger - *concealed her natural, damaged bob with waist-length hair *extensions"


I am really shocked that dailymail wrote that about her, normally its the beautiful, the gorgeous etc... Did kris stopped paying them?


----------



## Kidclarke

Looking at her just makes me sad sometimes.


----------



## pukasonqo

Kidclarke said:


> Looking at her just makes me sad sometimes.



same here, so many opportunities to travel, study and she does nothing but PS herself to oblivion, selfies...


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall Jenner channels old school glamour on the cover of Harper's Bazaar.

The 21-year-old catwalk star is Jackie Kennedy-esque with big hair, red lips and a bold eyebrows as she graces the front of the 150th anniversary issue.

Sharing the image to Instagram, Kendall wrote: 'Harper's Bazaar 150th anniversary issue. @harpersbazaarus stay tuned...'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...chool-glam-Harper-s-Bazaar.html#ixzz4eAtvVETu


----------



## vink

That cover isn't bad.


----------



## V0N1B2

PMK's cheque to the DM definitely bounced. Poor Kendall has been demoted from international supermodel to "catwalk star".


----------



## berrydiva

Those eyebrows look cray.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

The statement on the magazine is a true cringe worthy "I'm more of jenner than a kardashian" You better be girl since you are a JENNER. The statement is so stupid and it seems they want anything to drag the kardashian into this. For a girl who always asked to be independent and never associate her name with her family, she sure use that whenever its suits her


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

That is just a very bad cover. Her eyes, her stare.. as if she's so damn frightened.


----------



## Lounorada

So messy 


Viva La Fashion said:


> *The statement on the magazine is a true cringe worthy "I'm more of jenner than a kardashian" You better be girl since you are a JENNER*. The statement is so stupid and it seems they want anything to drag the kardashian into this. For a girl who always asked to be independent and never associate her name with her family, she sure use that whenever its suits her


 Pure stupidity.
That's all I expect from tacky Harper's Bazaar- a stupid statement like that and dreadful pictures...




I can't take that magazine seriously.


----------



## beekmanhill

With all the models around that have presence, they pick Kendall to channel Jackie O.  No!


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> Kendall Jenner channels old school glamour on the cover of Harper's Bazaar.
> 
> The 21-year-old catwalk star is Jackie Kennedy-esque with big hair, red lips and a bold eyebrows as she graces the front of the 150th anniversary issue.
> 
> Sharing the image to Instagram, Kendall wrote: 'Harper's Bazaar 150th anniversary issue. @harpersbazaarus stay tuned...'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...chool-glam-Harper-s-Bazaar.html#ixzz4eAtvVETu


Kendull is perfect for this cover as the cover tag line is  " Make the Most of Your Looks' . Drops mike.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Lounorada said:


> So messy
> 
> Pure stupidity.
> That's all I expect from tacky Harper's Bazaar- a stupid statement like that and dreadful pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't take that magazine seriously.


you know its purely expected from kendull to say such a dumb statement I mean the girl was so stupid she did the Pepsi ad but for Harper's Bazaar don't they have editors? or its like
they print anything that comes out of kendull's mouth?


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Don't scroll down unless your ready to be traumatized
You've been warned


























Did kim finally share her booty doctor with the Jenner's???


----------



## Sasha2012

*Kylie Jenner* is back at *Coachella* and she brought along her signature wig collection!

The 19-year-old reality star showed off some bright green hair at the _Pretty Little Thing X Paper Magazine_ party on Friday (April 14) in Indio, Calif.

*Kylie *took to her Instagram to share some photos of her first Coachella look and her hair.

“highlighter hair ,” *Kylie *captioned an image.

Last year, *Kylie *donned several different colored wigs including a peach tone, a pastel rainbow mixture of pink, blue and purple, and a gray-purple hue.

We can’t wait to see what she wears next!

FYI: *Kylie *is wearing a _PrettyLittleThing_ dress.

http://www.justjared.com/2017/04/15/kylie-jenner-rocks-bright-green-hair-for-coachella-day-one/


----------



## Tivo

Doing their part to try and keep people interested in them. But they aren't that interesting.


----------



## mkr

This whole family is boring.  I can't believe they've had a show for so long.


----------



## Sasha2012

She debuted green hair on the first day of Coachella on Friday.

And 24 hours later, Kylie Jenner tossed the neon wig aside for another bright but equally eye catching look - bright purple.

The 19-year-old reality star debuted her brand new shoulder grazing hair color on her social media on Saturday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-tresses-Coachella-day-two.html#ixzz4eWjNoKFK


----------



## WishList986

That snake print outfit is actually pretty damn cute. Not a huge fan of the snot green mesh thing though


----------



## guccimamma

her nose is smaller, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## poopsie

guccimamma said:


> her nose is smaller, n'est-ce pas?



trompe l'oeil perhaps?  Those lips.........................


----------



## Bladeorade

Kylie is such an icon now. She has made quite the name for herself.


----------



## berrydiva

Bladeorade said:


> Kylie is such an icon now. She has made quite the name for herself.


When you say 'icon', what do you mean exactly? Like how people become well regarded by a majority of people on the planet?


----------



## berrydiva

Her butt is cute right, she needs to stop here or she'll have the same mess on her backside as Kim.


----------



## Tivo

Bladeorade said:


> Kylie is such an icon now. She has made quite the name for herself.


No. She's not.


----------



## WishList986

Just because you aren't a fan of hers (I'm not) doesn't mean she isn't an icon. Her name and face are everywhere, and she gets people talking. She has a generous fan base as well, to me that defines an icon. 
Also, I feel as though icon is used loosely now, not the perception of class/glamour that it used to be.


----------



## TC1

I personally don't believe selling lip kits and altering your IG posts to make you look like a totally different person gives you status of an ICON *shrugs*


----------



## pukasonqo

TC1 said:


> I personally don't believe selling lip kits and altering your IG posts to make you look like a totally different person gives you status of an ICON *shrugs*



in prehistoric times icons were women like simone de beauvoir, joan of arc, madonna, gloria steiner...
here is the definition of icon
and, seriously, apart from transforming her face to the point that she does not look at all like herself, what has kylie done at all except live a vapid existence?
to each their own

icon
ˈʌɪkɒn,ˈʌɪk(ə)n/
noun
1.
a devotional painting of Christ or another holy figure, typically executed on wood and used ceremonially in the Byzantine and other Eastern Churches.
synonyms:	image, idol, portrait, likeness, representation, symbol, figure, statue, model
"an icon of the Madonna hangs on the wall"
2.
a person or thing regarded as a representative symbol or as worthy of veneration.


----------



## TC1

pukasonqo said:


> in prehistoric times icons were women like simone de beauvoir, joan of arc, madonna, gloria steiner...
> here is the definition of icon
> and, seriously, apart from transforming her face to the point that she does not look at all like herself, what has kylie done at all except live a vapid existence?
> to each their own
> 
> icon
> ˈʌɪkɒn,ˈʌɪk(ə)n/
> noun
> 1.
> a devotional painting of Christ or another holy figure, typically executed on wood and used ceremonially in the Byzantine and other Eastern Churches.
> synonyms:    image, idol, portrait, likeness, representation, symbol, figure, statue, model
> "an icon of the Madonna hangs on the wall"
> 2.
> a person or thing regarded as a representative symbol or as worthy of veneration.


Totally agree.


----------



## terebina786

Like it or lump it, she's an icon.  Maybe not to my generation but certainly to one.


----------



## Tivo

She's no icon. Having your face plastered everywhere these days means absolutely nothing. She's not worthy of anything.


----------



## guccimamma

she is not an icon.  20 years from now she'll be a lump of silicone. the fascination will pass.


----------



## berrydiva

People who are icons stand the test of time. She's not an icon, she's just famous. Her face isn't everywhere, her face is plastered places where gossip tabloids live. Being an icon isn't only about class or glamor, it's also about longevity.


----------



## myown

w


Bladeorade said:


> Kylie is such an icon now. She has made quite the name for herself.


what does "icon" mean?


----------



## myown

Tivo said:


> She's no icon. Having your face plastered everywhere these days means absolutely nothing. She's not worthy of anything.


maybe I live in the wrong country. her face is not everywhere. I hardly see it anywhere apart from the internet (daily fail, this forum etc).
to be an Icon her face would even be over here everywhere.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Iconic?? Let's not jump out the window now.







I blame stans for just throwing that word around and watering it down. Everything is iconic now, even the most basic of basic people/things.


----------



## dangerouscurves

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Iconic?? Let's not jump out the window now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blame stans for just throwing that word around and watering it down. Everything is iconic now, even the most basic of basic people/things.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] That GIF! I remember that! [emoji6]


----------



## White Orchid

myown said:


> maybe I live in the wrong country. her face is not everywhere. I hardly see it anywhere apart from the internet (daily fail, this forum etc).
> to be an Icon her face would even be over here everywhere.


I have friends who don't even know who she is, lol.  And yes, they went on TPF and wouldn't deign to read The Fail.


----------



## pukasonqo

myown said:


> w
> 
> what does "icon" mean?


----------



## myown

pukasonqo said:


> View attachment 3671877


definitely not "Kylie"


----------



## pukasonqo

myown said:


> definitely not "Kylie"



nope, not kylie, kimbo, paris...


----------



## terebina786

Kylie's next makeup "collab" is Kim.


----------



## Lounorada

*Instagram*
*

*


----------



## redney

Lounorada said:


> *Instagram*
> *
> View attachment 3672324
> *


Messy!


----------



## Jayne1

terebina786 said:


> Like it or lump it, she's an icon.  Maybe not to my generation but certainly to one.


Agree -- I think Kylie is a social media icon, in that she uses photoshop and instagram tools to modify her appearance in the most extreme, but apparently most successful and desirable way.  And her teen fans love it and emulate it.

It’s all about how you look and making people envious on Instagram and she's doing a great job of appearing perfect in her photos.

Instagram isn't real life.  It's all phoney baloney, staged, flattering selfies, but her teen followers don't seem to care. Kylie is definitely (and unfortunately) an aspirational icon to some young people on social media.


----------



## clevercat

Jayne1 said:


> Agree -- I think Kylie is a social media icon, in that she uses photoshop and instagram tools to modify her appearance in the most extreme, but apparently most successful and desirable way.  And her teen fans love it and emulate it.
> 
> It’s all about how you look and making people envious on Instagram and she's doing a great job of appearing perfect in her photos.
> 
> Instagram isn't real life.  It's all phoney baloney, staged, flattering selfies, but her teen followers don't seem to care. Kylie is definitely (and unfortunately) an aspirational icon to some young people on social media.


----------



## vink

Lounorada said:


> *Instagram*
> *
> View attachment 3672324
> *



OMG! Burn so hard! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall Jenner was certainly a shining star at the Harper's BAZAAR 150th Anniversary party on Wednesday.

The 21-year-old model glittered in a sequinned gown which showed off just the right amount of flesh.

The event was hosted by jeweler Tiffany & Co at the The Rainbow Room in New York and made room for a host of stars.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ows-lots-leg-plunging-gown.html#ixzz4eludW9Uf


----------



## vink

Sasha2012 said:


> Kendall Jenner was certainly a shining star at the Harper's BAZAAR 150th Anniversary party on Wednesday.
> 
> The 21-year-old model glittered in a sequinned gown which showed off just the right amount of flesh.
> 
> The event was hosted by jeweler Tiffany & Co at the The Rainbow Room in New York and made room for a host of stars.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ows-lots-leg-plunging-gown.html#ixzz4eludW9Uf



I think she look a bit like Kim in the 3rd photo.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kendall - I was really rooting for her, hoping she'd leave her lips alone.  But noooooooo, she just had to do it


----------



## LavenderIce

DC-Cutie said:


> Kendall - I was really rooting for her, hoping she'd leave her lips alone.  But noooooooo, she just had to do it


It's a sickness in the family among the women.  The only one appearing not to be infected is Kourtney.


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


>


This looks like PMK standing next to a waxwork of her much younger self.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Even calling her a social media icon is too far of a stretch. She's not the most followed on any platform other than Snapchat and she's not offering anything the other Insta-thots haven't been doing before she jumped on the wave. 

The Kardashains are certainly a moment in pop culture but that's where it ends.

I used to think that Kendall would be the one to leave her face alone but I guess not. She wants to look like an alien too...


----------



## WishList986

I really like that dress, and the shoes are stunning!


----------



## WishList986

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Even calling her a social media icon is too far of a stretch. She's not the most followed on any platform other than Snapchat and she's not offering anything the other Insta-thots haven't been doing before she jumped on the wave.
> .



Its not like there can only be one icon. She has a huge amount of followers, as do actresses and singers and street style bloggers. They can all be icons, just in different aspects and to different groups of people


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

WishList986 said:


> Its not like there can only be one icon. She has a huge amount of followers, as do actresses and singers and street style bloggers. They can all be icons, just in different aspects and to different groups of people



So having millions of followers and being covered by the Dailymail makes one an icon?? If that's the case, Selena Gomez must be iconic, too  I'm legit confused. What does Kylie contribute besides repackaged Color Pop lipsticks and PS'd Instagram pics? Icons stand the rest of time, they make great contributions to their craft and set new standards; they are respected.

Having a moment in pop culture and being iconic are two very different things. Pop culture is temporary, icons are forever.


----------



## WishList986

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> So having millions of followers and being covered by the Dailymail makes one an icon?? If that's the case, Selena Gomez must be iconic, too  I'm legit confused. What does Kylie contribute besides repackaged Color Pop lipsticks and PS'd Instagram pics? Icons stand the rest of time, they make great contributions to their craft and set new standards; they are respected.
> 
> Having a moment in pop culture and being iconic are two very different things. Pop culture is temporary, icons are forever.


Yes, I would say Selena Gomez is also an icon. The term does not carry the same connotation as it used to.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I feel old, lol. I'm only 27 but geez...Miss Wizards of Waverly place and Kylie Jenner are icons, I can't.

I actually live in a world where Selena Gomez and Kylie Jenner are listed beside the greats as 'Iconic', smh.

Those chicks can't even be the napkins or silverware at the Iconic table, let alone actually sit in a seat. Sigh.

So the recipe for Iconic in 2017 is as simple as having millions of followers and being tabloid gossip. K.


----------



## berrydiva

LavenderIce said:


> It's a sickness in the family among the women.  The only one appearing not to be infected is Kourtney.


It's not this family.. .it's all over instagram. It's a trend.



WishList986 said:


> Its not like there can only be one icon. She has a huge amount of followers, as do actresses and singers and street style bloggers. They can all be icons, just in different aspects and to different groups of people


There absolutely can be many icons but Kylie isn't one not even by social media standards. Being in gossip rags constantly doesn't automatically make one an icon. If in 10 years, she's still as popular and influencing then she can be considered for that title. I really don't think the term iconic has changed all that much....to some degree there needs to be a widely held opinion of said person's iconic status; that's what makes them icons. You have to earn it. Rihanna has earned her iconic status...Kylie is no where in the same league.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I'd say popular, not icon.


----------



## berrydiva

I know many people who come here don't really do much social networking but for the little that I do, I know that Kylie copies trends she sees on IG/Snap/etc. They are hardly influencing anyone and folks need to really stop thinking that her fans are made up of teens. Also, having millions of followers doesn't mean that all of those people are fans...some are fans, some are bought, some are people who are anti-fans, and some are people who just like to follow celebs. 

I don't follow any Kardashians and I can easily see just how they copy what they see. They don't influence anything and folks here give them far to much credit IMO. They have many followers but there are people on IG who are legitimately IG famous and have millions of followers but you'd never know their name. It's all just popularity.


----------



## WishList986

I don't know how many more times I can put to there that icons are no longer the Audrey Hepburns and Madonnas, the times have definitely changed.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio


----------



## ashlie

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio



She looks like she has to pee very badly in the third pic. [emoji23]


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

WishList986 said:


> I don't know how many more times I can put to there that icons are no longer the Audrey Hepburns and Madonnas, the times have definitely changed.



I understand, doesn't mean I agree, tho. 

I also think that half the time people use the word 'iconic' to describe the stale, plain bagels of today that they don't actually mean iconic in its true sense of the word. Iconic has almost become a slang word in stan land as a way to be dramatic. Most of the people don't actually look at these chicks as Iconic, it's just something to say.


----------



## berrydiva

WishList986 said:


> I don't know how many more times I can put to there that icons are no longer the Audrey Hepburns and Madonnas, the times have definitely changed.


I don't think people are limiting themselves to the Madonnas and Audrey Hepburns....think folks are saying Kylie isn't an icon even in changed times... she's wildly popular but she has not reached icon status.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I understand, doesn't mean I agree, tho.
> 
> I also think that half the time people use the word 'iconic' to describe the stale, plain bagels of today that they don't actually mean iconic in its true sense of the word. Iconic has almost become a slang word in stan land as a way to be dramatic. Most of the people don't actually look at these chicks as Iconic, it's just something to say.


I agree with this....the stans call everything their fav does iconic and sees their fav as icons but doesn't make it so.


----------



## WishList986

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I understand, doesn't mean I agree, tho.
> 
> I also think that half the time people use the word 'iconic' to describe the stale, plain bagels of today that they don't actually mean iconic in its true sense of the word. Iconic has almost become a slang word in stan land as a way to be dramatic. Most of the people don't actually look at these chicks as Iconic, it's just something to say.


I am so sick of everything being iconic haha, if I see one more instagram of a nonfat vanilla latte with foam art captioned "iconic" I might quit the internet


----------



## guccimamma

WishList986 said:


> Yes, I would say Selena Gomez is also an icon. The term does not carry the same connotation as it used to.



no, people are just mistakenly using the term.  her dad was an icon.  bruce was, caitlin is not.

kylie and her sisters are not.  should something notable happen over the years...it's possible, but unlikely.


----------



## berrydiva

If Kylie or Kim die today, they're not going to be remembered or discussed.


----------



## guccimamma

berrydiva said:


> If Kylie or Kim die today, they're not going to be remembered or discussed.



that's probably the best way to describe it.  prince was an icon.

kylie is a rich, overly plastic- surgeried teenager whose sister made her mom and sisters famous because she was urinated on in a porn. she has capitalized well on this.


----------



## terebina786

I think it's subjective.  I didn't discuss Prince when he passed, I don't think I discussed Whitney or MJ either at any length.  I actually can't think of a celebrity I discussed after passing.   Maybe I don't have any icons.

To some person, somewhere this girl is an icon.  Like how people consider Marilyn Monroe an icon and I'm like why..


----------



## WishList986

I truly believe that if any of the K's passed away, they would be talked about. Just because us in the forums don't particularly care for them doesn't mean millions of people actually do


----------



## guccimamma

today when i walk my dog, i can describe his large dump as iconic.


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> I think it's subjective.  I didn't discuss Prince when he passed, I don't think I discussed Whitney or MJ either at any length.  I actually can't think of a celebrity I discussed after passing.   Maybe I don't have any icons.
> 
> To some person, somewhere this girl is an icon.  Like how people consider Marilyn Monroe an icon and I'm like why..


When I say people, I don't mean fans...I mean the gossip rags who keep them popular. There would be no reason because there will be no money to make from them given that everything about them is what they're doing in the moment on social networks. Without their daily postings there's no reason to mention them and they'll fade away. There's still money to be made in discussing Madonna, Prince, JFK, Marylin, Whitney, MJ, etc. That's kind of my only point about calling someone an icon....it's all about the longevity and ability to remain relevant to the same amount of people in death/retirement/umpteen years later as you were in your glory years. Kylie doesn't have this yet.


----------



## myown

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I feel old, lol. I'm only 27 but geez...Miss Wizards of Waverly place and Kylie Jenner are icons, I can't.
> 
> I actually live in a world where Selena Gomez and Kylie Jenner are listed beside the greats as 'Iconic', smh.
> 
> Those chicks can't even be the napkins or silverware at the Iconic table, let alone actually sit in a seat. Sigh.
> 
> So the recipe for Iconic in 2017 is as simple as having millions of followers and being tabloid gossip. K.


OT but I can't get over "influencers". IG/YouTube-Famouse people, only relevant on IG/youtube. there is a comic con coming up in my town and you pay to get a picture done with an IG/youtuber?!
I really hope this hype is over once my children are old enough!


----------



## myown

guccimamma said:


> that's probably the best way to describe it.  prince was an icon.
> 
> kylie is a rich, overly plastic- surgeried teenager whose sister made her mom and* sisters famous because she was urinated on in a porn.* she has capitalized well on this.


eww! is that true? eww!


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio


Her face really looks strange here but I can't quite put my finger on it ....... Her lips for sure gotten an upgrade but its something else ??


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

lanasyogamama said:


> I'd say popular, not icon.



I'd say fad, not icon. Current trend, but not icon. 

There is no way Kylie with her fake lips and fake body is an icon. Having people follow you on social media is merely a sign of the times, not popularity. Anyone can have followers on insta, and if your name is remotely famous, you can have a million followers. It does not have anything to do with lasting powers. 

Icons are folks who have stood the test of time, had something to contribute and contribute positively. They have earned respect through talent and hard work. I don't think of the Kardashians have earned any respect whatsoever.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

To me kylie is never going to be an icon , period. But sadly a lot of teenagers look up to her "fashion wise" and treat her like a figure. In my country, when I go to malls I see a lot of kylie mini me. I also completely agree that kylie copies whatever is considered "hot" in instagram . I mean come on, its very obvious when did any Kardashian/Jenner did anything original?


----------



## berrydiva

myown said:


> eww! is that true? eww!


Yep.  It's edited out of the vivid version.


----------



## Sasha2012

All eyes were on Kylie Jenner as she opened The Sugar Factory in Las Vegas on Saturday.

The 19-year-old reality television star put on a leggy display in a thigh-skimming form-fitting striped dress.

But the spotlight was briefly stolen from the starlet when she was interrupted by angry protesters there to shame the makeup mogul for wearing fur.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-fitted-dress-Travis-Scott.html#ixzz4f6oXoSf5


----------



## WishList986

That's a cute dress. She actually looks more like her age here, I'm digging it


----------



## pukasonqo

WishList986 said:


> That's a cute dress. She actually looks more like her age here, I'm digging it



her chronological age? she still looks to me like someone who messed her face with too much PS
cute body though


----------



## stylemepretty

Looks like she's lost weight.


----------



## WishList986

pukasonqo said:


> her chronological age? she still looks to me like someone who messed her face with too much PS
> cute body though


She looks more like a 19 year old here than she ever has before. Still, she looks older, but a little closer to reality


----------



## Viva La Fashion

pukasonqo said:


> her chronological age? she still looks to me like someone who messed her face with too much PS
> cute body though


I am with you!! she looks terrifying god its like is this the real kylie or a plastic doll?? I mean can people tell the differene anymore she looks so bad and I am not being dramatic.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That dress is cute, that waxy face isn't.

She has a cute shape right now, she should leave it alone before looks like her centaur sisters.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Viva La Fashion said:


> To me kylie is never going to be an icon , period. But sadly a lot of teenagers look up to her "fashion wise" and treat her like a figure. In my country, when I go to malls I see a lot of kylie mini me. I also completely agree that kylie copies whatever is considered "hot" in instagram . I mean come on, its very obvious when did any Kardashian/Jenner did anything original?



I agree, I'm 34 & she's not an icon to me. My sister is 13 and goes to an all-girls school, none of her friends consider Kylie to be an icon either, so I'm not sure which generation would consider her to be iconic.


----------



## FlipDiver

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> That dress is cute, that waxy face isn't.
> 
> She has a cute shape right now, she should leave it alone before looks like her centaur sisters.



Kim K's newest centaur centerfold pic [emoji206]


----------



## Viva La Fashion

kkfiregirl said:


> I agree, I'm 34 & she's not an icon to me. My sister is 13 and goes to an all-girls school, none of her friends consider Kylie to be an icon either, so I'm not sure which generation would consider her to be iconic.


thank god to that! I see many 14/15 year old teenagers with over makeup. I mean why are you excessively using that much makeup? like contouring and fake lashes. Its like your still a kid


----------



## Sasha2012

They're rumoured to be dating following Kylie Jenner's recent split from Tyga in April.

And the reality star and rumoured new love interest and rapper Travis Scott were pictured for the first time at an NBA game in Houston, Texas, on Tuesday, where they looked rather cosy.

The pair sat courtside during Game Five of the Western Conference Quarterfinals game of the 2017 NBA Playoffs at Toyota Center.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nner-Travis-Scott-NBA-date.html#ixzz4fOXu7raA


----------



## berrydiva

Welp at least Travis Scott has a career of his own and doesn't need to leach off of Kylie. These chicks are weird with their black men fetish.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Lol at her latching onto Kanye's understudy, Ye probably introduced them...

I like Travis, the energy at his live shows are wild.


----------



## WishList986

She's dressed like an actual 19 year old*, keep this boy around!
*minus the Birkin


----------



## Sandi.el

She looks very old in the face. 

Any non photoshopped/filtered face pics of her are rarely cute.


----------



## Irishgal

berrydiva said:


> Welp at least Travis Scott has a career of his own and doesn't need to leach off of Kylie. These chicks are weird with their black men fetish.



I'm all for people dating whomever they wish but I can't help but feel like with this group it's contrived- like maybe they think it makes them seem more edgy? Urban? Idk but it feels like they do for a reason rather than a true attraction.


----------



## berrydiva

Irishgal said:


> I'm all for people dating whomever they wish but I can't help but feel like with this group it's contrived- like maybe they think it makes them seem more edgy? Urban? Idk but it feels like they do for a reason rather than a true attraction.


Think it's as simple as hip-hop has been pop culture for the past 20 years and the Kardashians want to be pop culture fixtures. What better way to do that than to go get an artist or athlete (hip-hop adjacent). It's a win-win for both...the Kardashians get the pop culture relevance they seek and the person dating them gets more exposure.

If K-pop becomes the new pop culture tomorrow, Khloe would be schooling us on how to make kimchi for our mans. lol.


----------



## gillianna

They will never do KPop because the guys would be cuter than them.


----------



## Lounorada

Travis looks utterly thrilled to be in her company... not.


----------



## V0N1B2

Lounorada said:


> Travis looks utterly thrilled to be in hr company... not.


Right? He's there for the game, she's there to be seen at the game. (regardless of how low-key her outfit is supposed to be)


----------



## V0N1B2

.


----------



## Tivo

Kylie looks like a frog.


----------



## Longchamp

I bet James Harden was thrilled to see a Kardashian at the game.


----------



## mkr

V0N1B2 said:


> Right? He's there for the game, she's there to be seen at the game. (regardless of how low-key her outfit is supposed to be)


Correction - She's here to be seen at the game WITH HIM.  She's playing that make the ex jealous douchebaggery.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner and Travis Scott further fueled romance rumors on Saturday as they were spotted embracing at the rapper's gig on Saturday.

The 19-year-old star wrapped her arm around Travis' waist while he placed a protective arm around the TV star's shoulders.

The twosome were photographed walking across a parking lot at Bentley University in Boston.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Travis-Scott-emerge-hotel.html#ixzz4flVJqcRp


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Wait. When did Kylie and Tyga break up?! lol I'm so behind.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has been lambasted by fans for her promotional support for the failed Fyre Festival but looks like this star and her rumored love adhere to the saying 'when the going gets tough, the tough get shopping'.

Kendall Jenner and A$AP Rocky shopped her troubles away along with pals Bella Hadid and Hailey Baldwin on Sunday.

The 21-year-old model and the 28-year-old rapper have yet to confirm their romance but one thing is for sure they share a passion for fashion.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Jenner-shops-beau-AP-Rocky.html#ixzz4fmBFOpDs


----------



## Irishgal

I need those white boots


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2017/05/01...ok-features-versace-dress-bleach-blonde-hair/

*Kylie Jenner* has arrived at the *2017 Met Gala*!

The 19-year-old reality star wore a bleached blonde wig at the annual event, held at the Metropolitan Museum of Art on Monday (May 1) in New York City. *Kylie* also walked the carpet with *Donatella Versace*.

This year’s Costume Institute Gala Benefit – celebrating the opening of the Rei Kawakubo/Comme des Garçons: Art of the In-Between exhibition – is co-chaired by *Katy Perry*, *Pharrell Williams*, _Vogue_ editor *Anna Wintour*, and designer *Rei Kawakubo*.

FYI: *Kylie* is wearing a_ Versace_ dress with _Lorraine Schwartz_ jewels.


----------



## guccimamma

still think that's a new nose.


----------



## Sasha2012

*Kendall Jenner* goes daring with a deep neckline and totally sheer gown at the _*2017 Met Gala*_ held at the Metropolitan Museum of Art on Monday (May 1) in New York City.

The 21-year-old opted for a stunning _La Perla Haute Couture_ dress, which also featured a high slit on the leg.

*PHOTOS:* Check out the latest pics of *Kendall Jenner*

*Kendall* wore a black thong underneath the dress and let her cheeks peek through.

If you remember, she wore a more conservative, colorful _Versace_ look the year before.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Kendall's hair and makeup is a mess, but I like her dress. Kylie actually looks good.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

When your 19 but look the same age as Donatella


----------



## poopsie

They both look good......................hell even Donatella looks better than usual


----------



## mkr

Kylie's lips look a little deflated.


----------



## WishList986

They both look really good to me


----------



## lanasyogamama

Kendall looks really pretty.


----------



## White Orchid

Irishgal said:


> I need those white boots


To channel your inner go-go girl?


----------



## berrydiva

Kylie looks good. Kendall doesn't have the body for that dress.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kendall looks good but the dress is carrying her. She doesn't have the personality to truly own a look like this.

I read she hired Bey's stylist Marni, smh. Pepsi, Fyre festival, hiring Marni....she's making bad choices all around, huh? 

Kylie looks..meh. I don't hate it but I don't love it either.


----------



## VickyB

I think Kendull choosing a "dress" that allows her to moon the Met Ball attendees is genius. WTH??? There isn't one element of style or fashion in that get up. All I see is uber thirst by both Kendull and La Perla. It's La Perla, right?


----------



## pukasonqo

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Kendall's hair and makeup is a mess, but I like her dress. Kylie actually looks good.



nxt to donatella anyone and anything looks good


----------



## Jayne1

guccimamma said:


> still think that's a new nose.


You might be right!


----------



## Viva La Fashion

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kendall looks good but the dress is carrying her. She doesn't have the personality to truly own a look like this.
> 
> *I read she hired Bey's stylist Marni, smh. Pepsi, Fyre festival, hiring Marni....she's making bad choices all around, huh? *
> 
> Kylie looks..meh. I don't hate it but I don't love it either.


well, shes not a bright girl is she??


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Kylie gets a pass for whatever shes wearing but kendall its like how in gods name is her dress incorporated with the theme??


----------



## Irishgal

White Orchid said:


> To channel your inner go-go girl?



Haha funny story- when I was in maybe 5th grade there was a popular girl who always wore white patent boots. I wanted a pair so bad. My mom said that only "loose" girls wore them. So I didn't get any. 

As a side bar that girl got pregnant in 9th grade and left school. Causation or correlation? lol


----------



## afsweet

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Kendall looks good but the dress is carrying her. She doesn't have the personality to truly own a look like this.*
> 
> I read she hired Bey's stylist Marni, smh. Pepsi, Fyre festival, hiring Marni....she's making bad choices all around, huh?
> 
> Kylie looks..meh. I don't hate it but I don't love it either.



agreed! this dress would be stunning on someone like adriana lima or gisele- women with great bodies *and* attitude.


----------



## Tivo

Kendall is no model. All that height and not a clue what to do with it. Then you have someone like Kate Moss who is only 5'7 but works every inch of it.


----------



## redney

I do love Tom + Lorenzo's take. [emoji23]

http://tomandlorenzo.com/2017/05/me...a-couture-atelier-versace-red-carpet-fashion/


----------



## terebina786

I think I liked Kendall's dress but not on her.  It needs a toned, lean body.


----------



## sdkitty

guccimamma said:


> still think that's a new nose.


why not?  everything else on her is manufactured.....she literally looks like a totally different person than she was a couple of years ago


----------



## cdtracing

So.....I guess Vesace  will now be Kartrashianized.


----------



## zen1965

TBH I think Versace and the Ks go quite well together.
Neither one is to my taste.


----------



## Jikena

I like Kylie's dress. Kendall's on the other end... I think the dress is ugly-shaped. It makes her look like she has no waist and "shows" too much that she has no boobs (sorry for that sentence that doesn't make any sense), her a$$ is completely out... And I just don't like the dress itself.

Sorry I can't English today...


----------



## beekmanhill

The Met Gala used to be elegant, sigh.


----------



## Lounorada

redney said:


> I do love Tom + Lorenzo's take. [emoji23]
> 
> http://tomandlorenzo.com/2017/05/me...a-couture-atelier-versace-red-carpet-fashion/


----------



## bagsforme

Just got the Kylie Kim lip kit in the mail.   Very pretty colors but it comes off so quickly.  I had bought one of the original kits a long time ago and thought they were extremely drying.  Wanted to try this one cause of the colors.  Not worth it.
Have to give her a lot of credit for turning her lips and the crappy products into a money making machine.


----------



## AECornell

bagsforme said:


> Just got the Kylie Kim lip kit in the mail.   Very pretty colors but it comes off so quickly.  I had bought one of the original kits a long time ago and thought they were extremely drying.  Wanted to try this one cause of the colors.  Not worth it.
> Have to give her a lot of credit for turning her lips and the crappy products into a money making machine.



Sorry if this is a dumb question, but what exactly is a lip kit. Like I keep seeing it being talked about but what's in it? What's the purpose of it?


----------



## terebina786

bagsforme said:


> Just got the Kylie Kim lip kit in the mail.   Very pretty colors but it comes off so quickly.  I had bought one of the original kits a long time ago and thought they were extremely drying.  Wanted to try this one cause of the colors.  Not worth it.
> Have to give her a lot of credit for turning her lips and the crappy products into a money making machine.


Thanks for this! I was going to get it because I'm on a nudes kick... I didn't know if it was like the ColourPop satin lippies but I won't waste my money.


----------



## kkfiregirl

terebina786 said:


> Thanks for this! I was going to get it because I'm on a nudes kick... I didn't know if it was like the ColourPop satin lippies but I won't waste my money.



Huda beauty has great liquid lips


----------



## guccimamma

Irishgal said:


> Haha funny story- when I was in maybe 5th grade there was a popular girl who always wore white patent boots. I wanted a pair so bad. My mom said that only "loose" girls wore them. So I didn't get any.
> 
> As a side bar that girl got pregnant in 9th grade and left school. Causation or correlation? lol



hahaha, and you've wanted a pair ever since.  my mom wouldn't let me wear a shawn cassidy shirt like all the other girls, or carry a plastic comb in my back pocket of my bell bottoms.


----------



## PewPew

AECornell said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but what exactly is a lip kit. Like I keep seeing it being talked about but what's in it? What's the purpose of it?



I had to look it up myself. From one of the Kylie Cosmetics press releases their signature "lip kit is a liquid matte lip color & matching lip liner to give the wearer Kylie's famous lip look."


----------



## poopsie

Does it come with one of these? 'cause that's the only way you are going to get Kylie's famous lip look w/out ps


----------



## pukasonqo

PewPew said:


> I had to look it up myself. From one of the Kylie Cosmetics press releases their signature "lip kit is a liquid matte lip color & matching lip liner to give the wearer Kylie's famous lip look."



no plastic surgeon or make up artist included?


----------



## redney

guccimamma said:


> hahaha, and you've wanted a pair ever since.  my mom wouldn't let me wear a shawn cassidy shirt like all the other girls, or carry a plastic comb in my back pocket of my bell bottoms.


Shaun Cassidy poster on my wall, represent! My mom wouldn't let me wear a satin jacket, you know they came in baby pink and baby blue.


----------



## terebina786

kkfiregirl said:


> Huda beauty has great liquid lips



Yep. I have a few of here.... probably my fave.


----------



## Sasha2012

While the focus of the annual Met Gala is fashion, Kendall Jenner and A$AP Rocky quickly became the talk of the glamorous event on Monday night, when they finally confirmed speculation over their romance,

And newly unveiled snapshots show that the loved-up couple could barely keep their hands off each other, as they partied up a storm with a host of fellow celebrities gathered at New York City's Metropolitan Museum of Art.

Brunette beauty Kendall is seen affectionately leaning on her rapper beau's lap while posing provocatively opposite fellow model Bella Hadid, who squats with her back to the cameras.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-AP-Rocky-inside-Met-Gala.html#ixzz4g4ETCIGX


----------



## berrydiva

This family and their black men fetish is almost pathological.


----------



## berrydiva

AECornell said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but what exactly is a lip kit. Like I keep seeing it being talked about but what's in it? What's the purpose of it?


It's just referring to the branding of a packaged lipstick/gloss and matching liner...it usually includes 2-3 lip products for a complete lip application.. In the case of Kylie's lip kits, the lipstick is a liquid matte lipstick. "Lip Kit" is not specific to Kylie's products.


----------



## Esizzle

They all look so trashy and try hard.


----------



## White Orchid

redney said:


> Shaun Cassidy poster on my wall, represent! My mom wouldn't let me wear a satin jacket, you know they came in baby pink and baby blue.


Funny how these threads often segue into a "My Mother wouldn't let me (insert trend/phase)."  There isn't enough bandwidth to accommodate everything I wasn't allowed to do 

Who knew TPF could be so cathartic


----------



## White Orchid

Oh and that last photo with her and the Baldwin girl really emphasises the filler in her lips - or in this case, the area between her upper lip and nose!!!


----------



## guccimamma

redney said:


> Shaun Cassidy poster on my wall, represent! My mom wouldn't let me wear a satin jacket, *you know they came in baby pink and baby blue.*



oh god, yes i know.   didn't get one of those either.   my mother also wouldn't let me wear bangs.  heaven forbid i have bangs.


----------



## guccimamma

i liked kylie's old nose,  the one from a month ago.


----------



## Jayne1

guccimamma said:


> i liked kylie's old nose,  the one from a month ago.


----------



## stylemepretty

Kendall seems more interested in Bella than her 'boyfriend'.


----------



## prettyprincess

My my, how the Met Gala has fallen


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

prettyprincess said:


> My my, how the Met Gala has fallen



Our society in general.


----------



## cdtracing

poopsie said:


> Does it come with one of these? 'cause that's the only way you are going to get Kylie's famous lip look w/out ps
> View attachment 3687620


 I just spit out my coffee!!!!!


----------



## Lounorada

guccimamma said:


> i liked kylie's old nose,  the one from a month ago.


----------



## afsweet

was it ever confirmed that kendall and lewis hamilton were dating/hooking up a year or 2 ago? he's significantly better looking than any of the guys these sisters are dating.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Kendall strikes me as very asexual.


----------



## its.Katania

Sasha2012 said:


> While the focus of the annual Met Gala is fashion, Kendall Jenner and A$AP Rocky quickly became the talk of the glamorous event on Monday night, when they finally confirmed speculation over their romance,
> 
> And newly unveiled snapshots show that the loved-up couple could barely keep their hands off each other, as they partied up a storm with a host of fellow celebrities gathered at New York City's Metropolitan Museum of Art.
> 
> Brunette beauty Kendall is seen affectionately leaning on her rapper beau's lap while posing provocatively opposite fellow model Bella Hadid, who squats with her back to the cameras.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-AP-Rocky-inside-Met-Gala.html#ixzz4g4ETCIGX


What the heck is that? Bella looks like she robbed a fish. And her face is dead. And Gigi stole my grandmas curtain.


----------



## VickyB

redney said:


> Shaun Cassidy poster on my wall, represent! My mom wouldn't let me wear a satin jacket, you know they came in baby pink and baby blue.



LOL! I didn't know about the tee or satin jacket BUT I met  him when I was in elementary school. He was in my city for a Hardy Boys/ Nancy Drew show promo and  a friend of my mom's set it up.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

God Kendall is so thirsty for attention. Shes the new Kylie


----------



## terebina786

Vogue India put Kendall on the cover of their 10th anniversay edition and people are not happy.


----------



## glamourous1098

terebina786 said:


> Vogue India put Kendall on the cover of their 10th anniversay edition and people are not happy.


What on earth does Kendall have to do with India??  I'm not even entirely sure Kendall can spell India.


----------



## Lounorada

glamourous1098 said:


> What on earth does Kendall have to do with India??  *I'm not even entirely sure Kendall can spell India*.


----------



## poopsie

glamourous1098 said:


> What on earth does Kendall have to do with India??  I'm not even entirely sure Kendall can spell India.




let alone find it on a map


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

stephc005 said:


> was it ever confirmed that kendall and lewis hamilton were dating/hooking up a year or 2 ago? he's significantly better looking than any of the guys these sisters are dating.



I think he was hooking up with Barbara Palvin, not Kendall.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*Vogue India cover lands Kendall Jenner in more trouble *

New Delhi (CNN)Barely a month after Kendall Jenner appeared in a Pepsi commercial that drew such a concerted backlash that it was withdrawn, she's again at the center of controversy.

Vogue India has been blasted online for its decision to feature Jenner, a white American, instead of an Indian model on the cover of its 10th anniversary issue.
Many people have said it's yet another example of a missed opportunity to celebrate women of color.
Vogue India released a statement Friday offering a "few clarifications" about the cover.
"In the last 10 years, Vogue India has had only 12 international covers, including Kendall Jenner, in 2017," the statement said. "Therefore, statistically, 90 percent of our covers are Indian! And we are proud of that."
T*he magazine said that it wants to feature "some of the best international celebrities on our covers. Occasionally!" *
Representatives for Jenner did not immediately respond to a request for comment.

A post by Vogue announcing the cover has attracted hundreds of negative comments, many of them expressing disappointment that the magazine did not hire a local model.
"Yes, it's pretty, but we're not celebrating white/European beauty standards...we're trying to celebrate Indian women of color," wrote Instagram user Sabrina Martinez, 17, adding that as a woman of color, seeing the image hurt.
"It says that's the beauty standard, it says that you can't be the epitome of beauty if you're not white," she told CNN. "Even this magazine that's supposed to be celebrating another culture, another type of beauty is not recognizing even what it's supposed to be standing for."

For some Indians, the cover was an insulting reminder of the country's obsession with whitening creams and light skin. But 22-year-old Harnidh Kaur, from Mumbai, thought that if anything, Jenner had been made to appear darker.
"If you compare it to her past covers, you look at them and she's definitely (been) bronzed into an Indian face," she said.
"In a country where you're struggling with colorism and shade discrimination, to see that -- it's very insulting."
The photo spreads inside the magazine did feature some Indian faces, including Bollywood actors Sushant Singh Rajput and Hong Kong-born Katrina Kaif. The piece was shot by Peruvian photographer Mario Testino in India's pink city, Jaipur.
But the decision to choose Jenner for a cover celebrating India still left many upset. Jenner's photos appear on all of Vogue India's social media handles.


----------



## pukasonqo

why couldn't they pick an indian model or actress? there are gorgeous women in those fields in india so why go for meh kendall?


----------



## WishList986

Vogue India definitely dropped the ball.
I wouldn't personally pin this one on Kendall, it for sure is not comparable to that disastrous ad.


----------



## Esizzle

Kendull is stupid but this was not her fault. She simply did a job she was paid for. Vogue India dropped the ball. Its not like they didnt have  internationally famous indian celebs to pick from!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I have limited knowledge but from what I have seen and read about India that cover is what I probably would have expected.


----------



## Esizzle

BagOuttaHell said:


> I have limited knowledge but from what I have seen and read about India that cover is what I probably would have expected.


I think I know what you mean. They are obsessed with "fair skin". Right?


----------



## terebina786

The backlash isn't against Kendall though, it's against Vogue but for obvious reasons she's a part of all the jokes and shade.


----------



## redney

This is funny. 
http://jezebel.com/saturday-night-social-diddy-cropped-kendall-and-kylie-1794989157

*Saturday Night Social: Diddy Cropped Kendall and Kylie Jenner Out of a Met Gala Photo*

Just cause you smoke and take a selfie together in the bathroom of the Metropolitan Museum at the fanciest party of the year doesn’t mean you gotta be friends or respect one another.

As you can see from the above tweet, Twitter user Essie Michelle sleuthed an excellent celebrity cropping moment on Friday night when she noticed that this Kylie Jenner Instagram shot from the Met Gala:


showed up on Diddy’s Instagram looking like this, and with a new caption to boot:


No word yet on whether Kylie and Kendall’s arms were photoshopped onto their bodies in the first place (why do their fingers look so long?).
So yeah, chew on that, and enjoy your weekends! Monday is for cropping, filtering, untagging.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Esizzle said:


> I think I know what you mean. They are obsessed with "fair skin". Right?



From what I have read and seen via the media but I've never been there so you never know.


----------



## mkr

redney said:


> This is funny.
> http://jezebel.com/saturday-night-social-diddy-cropped-kendall-and-kylie-1794989157
> 
> *Saturday Night Social: Diddy Cropped Kendall and Kylie Jenner Out of a Met Gala Photo*
> 
> Just cause you smoke and take a selfie together in the bathroom of the Metropolitan Museum at the fanciest party of the year doesn’t mean you gotta be friends or respect one another.
> 
> As you can see from the above tweet, Twitter user Essie Michelle sleuthed an excellent celebrity cropping moment on Friday night when she noticed that this Kylie Jenner Instagram shot from the Met Gala:
> View attachment 3690830
> 
> showed up on Diddy’s Instagram looking like this, and with a new caption to boot:
> View attachment 3690831
> 
> No word yet on whether Kylie and Kendall’s arms were photoshopped onto their bodies in the first place (why do their fingers look so long?).
> So yeah, chew on that, and enjoy your weekends! Monday is for cropping, filtering, untagging.



Good for him.  These girls need a reality check.  Yes girls you're both famous but you're not really famous.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

BagOuttaHell said:


> From what I have read and seen via the media but I've never been there so you never know.



It is true, we are  

And it's a crying shame.


----------



## pixiejenna

Sasha2012 said:


> While the focus of the annual Met Gala is fashion, Kendall Jenner and A$AP Rocky quickly became the talk of the glamorous event on Monday night, when they finally confirmed speculation over their romance,
> 
> And newly unveiled snapshots show that the loved-up couple could barely keep their hands off each other, as they partied up a storm with a host of fellow celebrities gathered at New York City's Metropolitan Museum of Art.
> 
> Brunette beauty Kendall is seen affectionately leaning on her rapper beau's lap while posing provocatively opposite fellow model Bella Hadid, who squats with her back to the cameras.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-AP-Rocky-inside-Met-Gala.html#ixzz4g4ETCIGX


Is it just me but the first 2 pics come off like this. I'm more comfortable with my girls than my "bf" and they don't care because they get to watch. That's the vibe I get.


----------



## pursegrl12

They all look like they're taking a **** ...like so idiotic


----------



## pixiejenna

pursegrl12 said:


> They all look like they're taking a **** ...like so idiotic


#poopinghasneverbeenthissexybefore #everybodypoops [emoji12] [emoji12] [emoji12]


----------



## Lounorada

redney said:


> This is funny.
> http://jezebel.com/saturday-night-social-diddy-cropped-kendall-and-kylie-1794989157
> 
> *Saturday Night Social: Diddy Cropped Kendall and Kylie Jenner Out of a Met Gala Photo*
> .


It's not the first time he's cropped them out of a photo either...

tumblr


----------



## poopsie

But why crop out Alexander Wang?


----------



## caitlin1214

I'd want them cropped out of my picture, too!


----------



## Viva La Fashion

All hail Diddy  lol


----------



## roses5682

He shades them in the best way possible


----------



## NicolesCloset

poopsie said:


> But why crop out Alexander Wang?



I think because the pic wouldn't center well. Lol then it would be way to obvious


----------



## berrydiva

poopsie said:


> But why crop out Alexander Wang?


Seems obvious tbh


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> Seems obvious tbh



Super obvious, lol. Wang, Kendall and Kylie were cropped for the same reason. I mean....


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner donated nearly $1million to fund surgery for babies to undergo cleft palate surgery, having met suffering children during her trip to Peru.

The 19-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star visited the South American country with her mother, 61, where on Tuesday she met children affected by the facial birth defect in association with the Smile Train organisation.

Dressed in a sporty ensemble, complete with a PE Nation crop top and leggings, the reality favourite appeared to grow emotional as she cuddled baby Mia, the child whose face was saved by the surgery.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-suffering-cleft-palates.html#ixzz4gnPPKysv


----------



## V0N1B2

How random


----------



## redney

All for the photo ops. I mean, Splash news of course.


----------



## berrydiva

With her cleavage and stomach showing. Lmao


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> With her cleavage and stomach showing. Lmao


That's the first thing I noticed lol


----------



## lanasyogamama

Well... I guess it's better than another coffee run.


----------



## pukasonqo

bummer, not even my country is free from them!
on the other hand, good that she did something towards helping others


----------



## gillianna

Do they expect people to believe their donated $$$ PR self promotion?   Don't forget their church in the hotel.  Kris is too much of a business woman to give money away.  But what press releases might say can't be said as being the whole truth.  As if this group is big on helping the needy.  And we can think Kylie is the next Angelina


----------



## WishList986

That's very honorable, even if it is PR. A lot of celebrities do much worse in the sake of getting their names out there (especially this family). I'd rather see them in the media doing something charitable like this.


----------



## mkr

She has a heart?


----------



## AECornell

mkr said:


> She has a heart?



Of course she has a heart. It's the brain that's questionable.


----------



## Ceeyahd

WishList986 said:


> That's very honorable, even if it is PR. A lot of celebrities do much worse in the sake of getting their names out there (especially this family). I'd rather see them in the media doing something charitable like this.



Definitely more honorable than a sex video.


----------



## White Orchid

Please tell me she didn't get the same cheek fillers her 60+ year old Mother and Father got


----------



## TC1

Her expression is always the same. Dead in the eyes and disinterested.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

V0N1B2 said:


> How random


I thought so too then I remembered shes shooting for her so called "show" so you can see why


----------



## terebina786

Oh now it makes sense! Its for her show... They needed material.


----------



## mkr

Wow they're really reaching for material.


----------



## Jayne1

gillianna said:


> Do they expect people to believe their donated $$$ PR self promotion?   Don't forget their church in the hotel.  Kris is too much of a business woman to give money away.  But what press releases might say can't be said as being the whole truth.  As if this group is big on helping the needy.  And we can think Kylie is the next Angelina


Very fishy, I agree.


----------



## Sasha2012

Flaunt Magazine


----------



## V0N1B2

So thirsty....


----------



## White Orchid

V0N1B2 said:


> So thirsty....


Omg for a minute I thought that was my kitty!!!!  Such an apt gif!


----------



## sdkitty

Sweet


----------



## pukasonqo

http://twistedsifter.com/2017/01/guy-photoshops-himself-into-kendall-jenners-pics/


----------



## White Orchid

Is that scar on the side of her boob, a surgical one where the implants are put in?


----------



## bagsforme

White Orchid said:


> Is that scar on the side of her boob, a surgical one where the implants are put in?


No it would never be up that high.  Looks odd though.


----------



## mkr

Flaunt magazine?  Is that a legit publication?  I never heard of it.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

mm is that suppose to be pretty and cute editorial? she looks stupid as always


----------



## berrydiva

That pink swimsuit is cute.


----------



## sdkitty

she's almost literally a living doll....shame on her mother


----------



## AECornell

White Orchid said:


> Is that scar on the side of her boob, a surgical one where the implants are put in?



I think it's a shadow and where they photoshopped her arm. Follows the same line it looks like.


----------



## chowlover2

Sasha2012 said:


> Flaunt Magazine


She looks like a real life Barbie doll in these pics. 

Never heard go Flaunt magazine. Is this one of those hooker for hire magazines? Is Kylie going to start making trips to the Middle East now?


----------



## Sandi.el

She looks so fake, but she does look good in some of the shots. But I gather it's Easy to when you're plastic and photoshopped.


----------



## pixiejenna

White Orchid said:


> Is that scar on the side of her boob, a surgical one where the implants are put in?


No just bad photoshop. That's way too high for a implant scar they typically can't be see when properly covered on top.


chowlover2 said:


> She looks like a real life Barbie doll in these pics.
> 
> Never heard go Flaunt magazine. Is this one of those hooker for hire magazines? Is Kylie going to start making trips to the Middle East now?


Never heard of flaunt either. I kind of feel like if it's a magazine we've never heard and they are on the cover it's a pretty safe bet that it's  most likely a escort catalog.


----------



## redney

Lol! I Googled what is Flaunt magazine? From the magazine's own website it is "Flaunt is an American satirical fashion and culture magazine based in Hollywood, Los Angeles with an office in New York."

Satirical? Not sartorial? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## poopsie

chowlover2 said:


> She looks like a real life Barbie doll in these pics.
> 
> Never heard go Flaunt magazine. Is this one of those hooker for hire magazines? Is Kylie going to start making trips to the Middle East now?


----------



## Lounorada

redney said:


> Lol! I Googled what is Flaunt magazine? From the magazine's own website it is "Flaunt is an American satirical fashion and culture magazine based in Hollywood, Los Angeles with an office in New York."
> 
> Satirical? Not sartorial? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Although, satirical would make sense... the whole editorial looks like a pi$$ take 

meaning:
satirical
səˈtɪrɪk(ə)l/
_adjective_
adjective: *satirical*

containing or using satire.
"a New York-based satirical magazine"
*sarcastic, critical, and mocking another's weaknesses.*

Seeing as they made Kylie look even more plastic than she usually does and she's delusional by insisting her body/face changes are from puberty, my guess is they're taking the pi$$ out of her and she probably doesn't even realise. As long as she's photoshopped she don't care.


----------



## WishList986

Just saw some pics of Lana Del Rey from Flaunt mag, so apparently it was not just created for Kylie!


----------



## Viva La Fashion

View media item 2728We'll add this to the list of whats Kendall cant do!


----------



## cdtracing

Viva La Fashion said:


> View media item 2728We'll add this to the list of whats Kendall cant do!


----------



## Sasha2012

She is certainly a bright spark in the future of fashion.

And Kendall Jenner opted to borrow from the future in a funky silver gown complete with a structured corset as she made a show-stopping arrival at the space-themed Chopard bash during the Cannes Film Festival on Friday.

The 21-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star dazzled as she joined the great and good of the fashion world at the party while showing off her incredible frame and braless form.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Jenner-Chopard-Cannes-bash.html#ixzz4harDeJHG


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Ohh yes new lips in town and please can we skip the overdrawn a$s excuse??


----------



## WishList986

I really like that dress. She looks like she's attempting to become more exotic looking.. The lips aren't bad when closed but when she smiles they just look off.


----------



## Jayne1

She's ruining her face.


----------



## mkr

Her face is puffy.


----------



## Sasha2012

It has been a hot bed of fashion, film and fun at the 70th Annual Cannes Film Festival.

And Saturday night was no exception as the latest in a string of super glam events was the 120 Beats per Minute premiere at the Palais des Festivals, a movie detailing the Eighties and Nineties AIDs epidemic, where Kendall Jenner did everything to ensure all eyes were on her as she billowed in a breathtaking ensemble with a vast train.

The 21-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star put on a show-stopping display in her gown which boasted an retro-inspired mini dress on top before the back flowed into an impressive train as she joined other stars who appeared to borrow from days gone by in their looks - possibly in a nod to the film's vintage setting.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ats-Minute-Cannes-premiere.html#ixzz4henjodbz


----------



## gillianna

What's with the lovely stocking socks?


----------



## bisousx

Love this look


----------



## Orange_Fizz

Stunning dress. But it was the wind who worked it not too much Kendall lol


----------



## WishList986

gillianna said:


> What's with the lovely stocking socks?


At first I thought it was a spray tan mishap


----------



## vink

Sasha2012 said:


> She is certainly a bright spark in the future of fashion.
> 
> And Kendall Jenner opted to borrow from the future in a funky silver gown complete with a structured corset as she made a show-stopping arrival at the space-themed Chopard bash during the Cannes Film Festival on Friday.
> 
> The 21-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star dazzled as she joined the great and good of the fashion world at the party while showing off her incredible frame and braless form.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Jenner-Chopard-Cannes-bash.html#ixzz4harDeJHG



She's going to lose her career, if she still have any left. With these new work done, she doesn't look like model material anymore. [emoji20] 
Dang! I was rooting for her to be the only one in the Klan that can really have a career without ridiKulous PS. [emoji20]


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

She's been messing with her face.. a lot.


----------



## lvly808

I think they both look great. They make their own money and they can do whatever they want to their bodies. They aren't the only young adults that are doing things like this. You should take a look at the waiting room in a NYC dr's office.


----------



## Jikena

I really dislike the dress. To me, it looks like a bedsheet that was put on as a dress (like you do when you're 8 years old). I do like the shortness of it mixed with the "flow" of the train though.


----------



## tulipfield

Are there any permanent alternatives to lip injections?  I was just wondering bc it must be exhausting for someone like Kylie to keep doing them for the rest of her life, but it would be so noticeable if she stopped.


----------



## AECornell

tulipfield said:


> Are there any permanent alternatives to lip injections?  I was just wondering bc it must be exhausting for someone like Kylie to keep doing them for the rest of her life, but it would be so noticeable if she stopped.



Taylor from RHoBH got an implant in her top lip.


----------



## clevercat

I will admit to being intrigued by the socks. Wwwwhhhhhhyyyyyy????


----------



## jiangjiang

lvly808 said:


> I think they both look great. They make their own money and they can do whatever they want to their bodies. They aren't the only young adults that are doing things like this. You should take a look at the waiting room in a NYC dr's office.



The whole family just such bad influence for young people these days!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall Jenner attends the Fashion for Relief event during the 70th annual Cannes Film Festival at Aeroport Cannes Mandelieu on May 21, 2017 in Cannes, France.














Daily Mail


----------



## pale_septembre

The Jean shorts....just no


----------



## fightthesunrise

What am I seeing? She needs to fire her stylist pronto.


----------



## redney

WTF is that.


----------



## berrydiva

She has no ability to wear these outfits....the clothes are wearing her.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's known for her show-stopping fashion choices that ensure all eyes are turned on her.

And Kendall Jenner, 21, upped the fashion stakes even higher than usual on Sunday, appearing in a total of FOUR stunning outfits at the Fashion For Relief charity event in Cannes.

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star looked incredible in the dazzling set of statement pieces, which she wore with her usual poise in front of banks of cameras.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...topping-black-dress-Cannes.html#ixzz4hlPSDheZ


----------



## LemonDrop

The family is like a factory. In 10 years North will be modeling with cheek, lip and butt injections. These two will be clinging to their last little bit of the spotlight.  Kim and Khloe will probably be held together with duct tape. Some how I think Kourtney will be ok.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall Jenner ensured all eyes would be on her as she stepped out in Cannes with sister Kourtney on Tuesday. 

The 21-year-old model opted for a demure Solace London outfit, oozing a nautical vibe just like her sister, as she paired together a blue and white striped crop top and flared white trousers.

Her stylish trousers featured chic slits that reached up to below the knee and sat high on her waist, leaving a slither of the fashion star's incredibly taut torso on display.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Jenner-flashes-abs-Cannes.html#ixzz4hxfdKrX9


----------



## VickyB

Height wise, Kourt looks like Kendull's 7 year old child in these pics


----------



## WishList986

These outfits are gorgeous


----------



## berrydiva

Love Kourtney's dress.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

So basically Beyonce just can't dress, lol. Marni is styling Kendall and while her looks aren't prefect, she doesn't look terrible. I expected nothing but a hot mess, tbh.

That Giambattista dress is gorgeous, the socks are stupid tho.

Kourtney has stepped it for up for France. She's been looking cuter than usual, too.


----------



## mkr

Did Kendall really look into the camera on the runway?  I still can't believe she's a model.


----------



## Sasha2012

They've been having quite an amazing time this week in Cannes, while living it up on a yacht.

And back on dry land, Kourtney Kardashian, 38, and Kendall Jenner, 21, are having plenty of fun with their fashion.

Cooling down with an ice-cream, Kourtney chose to wear a miniscule crossover top without a bra, which put her at serious risk of a nip-slip.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ney-Kendall-braless-Cannes.html#ixzz4i1yCco00


----------



## berrydiva

Kourtney's body looks good but her face is starting to look rough.


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> Love Kourtney's dress.



What kind of bra (or other breast support) would you wear with it?


----------



## berrydiva

kkfiregirl said:


> What kind of bra (or other breast support) would you wear with it?


Maybe a longline....not sure. That's where I always get tripped up with clothes. Duck tape is usually the best option....lol.


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> Maybe a longline....not sure. That's where I always get tripped up with clothes. Duck tape is usually the best option....lol.



Hahaha! duck tape sounds painful[emoji53]

I like the dress too, just wondering how someone might wear something like that.


----------



## WishList986

You could probably get away with one of those stick on bras that has no band, or just pasties.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner was photographed on Thursday paying a visit to her Kylie Cosmetics factory in Oxnard alongside her pal Jordyn Woods.

The 19-year-old sister of Kendall Jenner cut a casual figure in torn jeans and a baggy Ford sweater, but she threw in some glamour when it came to accessorizing.

She was grasping a patterned leather Naga dragon leather shoulder bag from Gucci, which currently retails on the brand's website for $3,700.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...atterned-leather-Gucci-bag.html#ixzz4i9uIfkFo


----------



## Wildflower22

I wonder if they know that all their hair is supposed to go under the net lol. Looks so silly posing like that.


----------



## berrydiva

Wildflower22 said:


> I wonder if they know that all their hair is supposed to go under the net lol. Looks so silly posing like that.


They're clearly trying to copy prison style.... so corny.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She's dressing like Travis now, lol. 

These girls have no identities of their own. Sad.


----------



## Sasha2012

She certainly can be a handful.

And Travis Scott looked to be on a mission to prove he has the situation handled as he was spotted giving Kylie Jenner a cheeky embrace on Wednesday.

The 25-year-old rapper was photographed with both bejeweled hands on the 19-year-old reality starlet's behind as the pair drew each other close in Los Angeles.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ip-Kylie-Jenner-s-derriere.html#ixzz4iiX0fY5n


----------



## WishList986

Any ID on her hoodie?


----------



## scarlet555

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie Jenner was photographed on Thursday paying a visit to her Kylie Cosmetics factory in Oxnard alongside her pal Jordyn Woods.
> 
> The 19-year-old sister of Kendall Jenner cut a casual figure in torn jeans and a baggy Ford sweater, but she threw in some glamour when it came to accessorizing.
> 
> She was grasping a patterned leather Naga dragon leather shoulder bag from Gucci, which currently retails on the brand's website for $3,700.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...atterned-leather-Gucci-bag.html#ixzz4i9uIfkFo



Omg did not recognize Kylie fully clothed!  I thought it wS one of her fans trying to look like her!!


----------



## Esizzle

Omg! When did she get rid of tyga and started with Travis Scott? Poor Tyga, no career and now no sugar mama to support him through life. Blac Chyna was smart enough to get a Kardashian baby to ensure checks.


----------



## twinkle.tink

He looks so thrilled.


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


>


they look like they are leaving  a funeral


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Sasha2012 said:


> She certainly can be a handful.
> 
> And Travis Scott looked to be on a mission to prove he has the situation handled as he was spotted giving Kylie Jenner a cheeky embrace on Wednesday.
> 
> The 25-year-old rapper was photographed with both bejeweled hands on the 19-year-old reality starlet's behind as the pair drew each other close in Los Angeles.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ip-Kylie-Jenner-s-derriere.html#ixzz4iiX0fY5n


is he checking if the goods are real or fake?
from his face I can easily guess its the latter


----------



## labelwhore04

Kylie has the nastiest taste in guys.


----------



## lucifers

labelwhore04 said:


> Kylie has the nastiest taste in guys.


Agree


----------



## berrydiva

labelwhore04 said:


> Kylie has the nastiest taste in guys.


Not like she has many options....kinda got take what she can get.


----------



## redney

berrydiva said:


> Not like she has many options....kinda got take what she can get.


Or take whomever accepts PMK's deal.


----------



## Sasha2012

The stars came out in full force for the Veuve Clicquot Polo Classic in Jersey City, New Jersey on Saturday afternoon.

And Kendall Jenner appeared to take inspiration from the garden state with her leafy green mini-dress as she showed off her long model legs in the thigh-skimming garment.

Her equally-blooming white purse featured flowers throughout and had a silk floral scarf tied on to it for even more springtime sass.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...er-leads-pack-Polo-Classic.html#ixzz4iyarAwLu


----------



## Bag*Snob

That is a cute outfit.  To me, she looks better in pictures when she is not modeling.


----------



## WishList986

She looks super cute. Getting Megan from Mad Men vibes


----------



## arnott

She looks good minus the boots.   Those boots remind me of Winnie Cooper from the Wonder Years!


----------



## VickyB

myown said:


> they look like they are leaving  a funeral


or after a stint at Juvenile Hall.


----------



## VickyB

redney said:


> Or take whomever accepts PMK's deal.



Well, this is very true. Since no man of substance would touch these women with a 50 foot pole, they are reduced to D list pay to date "boyfriends" .


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> The stars came out in full force for the Veuve Clicquot Polo Classic in Jersey City, New Jersey on Saturday afternoon.
> 
> And Kendall Jenner appeared to take inspiration from the garden state with her leafy green mini-dress as she showed off her long model legs in the thigh-skimming garment.
> 
> Her equally-blooming white purse featured flowers throughout and had a silk floral scarf tied on to it for even more springtime sass.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...er-leads-pack-Polo-Classic.html#ixzz4iyarAwLu


Kendull is so vanilla.


----------



## berrydiva

VickyB said:


> Well, this is very true. Since no man of substance would touch these women with a 50 foot pole, they are reduced to D list pay to date "boyfriends" .


Travis Scott is not exactly D list but go on....


----------



## terebina786

I wish she swapped out the shoes for a strappy sandal.


----------



## Hobbsy

Sasha2012 said:


> She certainly can be a handful.
> 
> And Travis Scott looked to be on a mission to prove he has the situation handled as he was spotted giving Kylie Jenner a cheeky embrace on Wednesday.
> 
> The 25-year-old rapper was photographed with both bejeweled hands on the 19-year-old reality starlet's behind as the pair drew each other close in Los Angeles.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ip-Kylie-Jenner-s-derriere.html#ixzz4iiX0fY5n


He looks like he just smoked a bowl. Or two.


----------



## guccimamma

berrydiva said:


> They're clearly trying to copy prison style.... so corny.



i can't believe that is a gucci bag.  so ugly.


----------



## lilapot

berrydiva said:


> Travis Scott is not exactly D list but go on....



I googled his popular songs. I don't know any of them. I'm not in the US though.


----------



## mkr

guccimamma said:


> i can't believe that is a gucci bag.  so ugly.


It's from the Blooms collection.  I kinda like it but I'm not really liking much from Gucci this year.


----------



## guccimamma

mkr said:


> It's from the Blooms collection.  I kinda like it but I'm not really liking much from Gucci this year.



despite my screen name,  the only gucci i own is a pair of shoes and a mid 2000s blondie bag which i have carried about 5 times.


----------



## myown

lilapot said:


> I googled his popular songs. I don't know any of them. I'm not in the US though.


eww his teeth


----------



## guccimamma

myown said:


> eww his teeth



i thought they were gold, had to go back and look again.....hopefully just a bad filter.  yuck.


----------



## Kidclarke

lilapot said:


> I googled his popular songs. I don't know any of them. I'm not in the US though.


I'm in the US, never heard of him or his songs either. Maybe I'm behind the times though.  He seems very boring.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

guccimamma said:


> i thought they were gold, had to go back and look again.....hopefully just a bad filter.  yuck.



It's a grill....


Travis is having quite the moment in rap ATM. I like some of his stuff and boring isn't really a word I would use for him. His shows are insane; moshing, folks jumping off balconies....he brings out the crazies.


----------



## WishList986

His teeth ARE gold  they're grills(sp?)


----------



## guccimamma

WishList986 said:


> His teeth ARE gold  they're grills(sp?)



thank god, thought they were really yellow.


----------



## berrydiva

lilapot said:


> I googled his popular songs. I don't know any of them. I'm not in the US though.


By time someone is the level of Drake or Kanye or Jay Z to the international mainstream masses, they are already 1. old news in the US and international underground, 2. putting out music for music sake; most of their best work is behind them and 3. charging upwards of $100k+ for a feature pushing new artists.



Kidclarke said:


> I'm in the US, never heard of him or his songs either. Maybe I'm behind the times though.  He seems very boring.


Do you listen to hip-hop or any top 40 pop station? It's hard to miss his songs if so. I'm not a fan of this kid by any means but his songs, especially Pick up the phone and Goosebumps, are overplayed everywhere...the mall stores, the radio, bars/clubs, TV/commercials, etc.  He just performed at the Veuve Polo Classic Saturday. All these songs sound the damn same to me.


----------



## Kidclarke

berrydiva said:


> Do you listen to hip-hop or any top 40 pop station? It's hard to miss his songs if so. I'm not a fan of this kid by any means but his songs, especially Pick up the phone and Goosebumps, are overplayed everywhere...the mall stores, the radio, bars/clubs, TV/commercials, etc.  He just performed at the Veuve Polo Classic Saturday. All these songs sound the damn same to me.


I listen to hip-hop, but not much of the new stuff. I listen to the radio in the morning but haven't heard them. I do not have TV (I just use netflix/hulu). I can see why I haven't heard his songs. Lol. I had never seen his name up until now. I feel old.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I love Goosebumps, it's most played on my gym playlist.


----------



## berrydiva

Kidclarke said:


> I listen to hip-hop, but not much of the new stuff. I listen to the radio in the morning but haven't heard them. I do not have TV (I just use netflix/hulu). I can see why I haven't heard his songs. Lol. I had never seen his name up until now. I feel old.


Lol. I'm old too....i just have lots of teens around me to keep me young.


----------



## Tivo

I thought his teeth were rotting.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I'm in Miami and I have no idea who he is or his songs LOL 

He ugly THO


----------



## baewatch

labelwhore04 said:


> Kylie has the nastiest taste in guys.


like Kim


----------



## Esizzle

I know of Travis because he performed at Rihanna's tour last year. And there were rumors that the two were dating. His song Antidote is pretty popular I think.


----------



## berrydiva

Esizzle said:


> I know of Travis because he performed at Rihanna's tour last year. And there were rumors that the two were dating. His song Antidote is pretty popular I think.


That was his biggest song I believe....it was from 2015 and it's still being played.


----------



## VickyB

I've never heard of him or his songs or seen his face before.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

I was really suprised that no one booked kendall for the cfda awards. like wow kendall couldn't charm any designer into believing shes an actual model?


----------



## Viva La Fashion

labelwhore04 said:


> Kylie has the nastiest taste in guys.


well shes not very appealing and dumb as a rock so her choices are limited!


----------



## mkr

Viva La Fashion said:


> well shes not very appealing and dumb as a rock so her choices are limited!


That's totally unfair to all rocks out there...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

So Plugged NYC ( a line Kylie has promoted and worn) dropped a line of camo swimsuits a few weeks ago, and now today Kylie announced a line of camo swimwear coming soon, smh. 

These chicks don't have an original, creative bone in their bodies. They just jack ideas with no shame. I wonder if the brand will sue...


----------



## Sasha2012

Miami may be experiencing a torrential downpour.

But instead of a rain jacket, Kylie Jenner opted to wear a very short skirt.

The 19-year-old reality star was spotted out and about with her boyfriend Travis Scott in the South Eastern party city on Wednesday, showing off her pert posterior in her skimpy outfit.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...gs-mini-dress-Travis-Scott.html#ixzz4jSKCbhv9


----------



## WishList986

If you're going to commit to a (god awful) trend, at least make sure it's constantly pulled up where its supposed to be


----------



## KayuuKathey

what in the hell kinda waist contraption is that...


----------



## gillianna

Sasha2012 said:


> Miami may be experiencing a torrential downpour.
> 
> But instead of a rain jacket, Kylie Jenner opted to wear a very short skirt.
> 
> The 19-year-old reality star was spotted out and about with her boyfriend Travis Scott in the South Eastern party city on Wednesday, showing off her pert posterior in her skimpy outfit.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...gs-mini-dress-Travis-Scott.html#ixzz4jSKCbhv9


Wow in the last picture she looks like Octomom.  Not a good look.  But she always looked years older from her plastic surgery.


----------



## terebina786

Unfiltered pics are not her friend.


----------



## berrydiva

I love how her entire style changed....no personality.


----------



## stylemepretty

Did she get Kim's hand me down Cher wig?


----------



## Lounorada

Her face is all kinds of messed-up.


----------



## Cocoabean

KayuuKathey said:


> what in the hell kinda waist contraption is that...



It looks very much like the binder I had to wear after abdominal surgery. Well, except for the cut-outs for her boobs.


----------



## Hobbsy

myown said:


> eww his teeth


The teeth are gross!


----------



## VickyB

baewatch said:


> like Kim


What is there to like?


----------



## Viva La Fashion

God it must be really awful to have that many procedures ( at a young age to add) and still look like sh!t 
I think she really appreciate travis since she no longer have to give him a salaries like tyga that must be exciting


----------



## Sandi.el

Viva La Fashion said:


> God it must be really awful to have that many procedures ( at a young age to add) and still look like sh!t
> I think she really appreciate travis since she no longer have to give him a salaries like tyga that must be exciting



Now she can receive gifts that weren't bought with her own money. 

And I'm definitely getting Kermit the Frog vibes from this photo


----------



## lanasyogamama

Wow she has that Meg Ryan / Joker smile.


----------



## scarlet555

her face, it's so strange and not in a good way.  She looks like an a person who is trying to look young...


----------



## berrydiva

scarlet555 said:


> her face, it's so strange and not in a good way.  She looks like an a person who is trying to look young...


Which is weird since she's actually a young person lol


----------



## Lounorada

Viva La Fashion said:


> God it must be really awful to have that many procedures ( at a young age to add) and still look like sh!t
> I think she really appreciate travis since she no longer have to give him a salaries like tyga that must be exciting


From these pictures, it's clear why photoshop is her best friend...
Tumblr



Yikes. And she's not even 21 yet


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Wow. Didn't realize she still looked like her old self.


----------



## berrydiva

So she only wears sweats now huh? No individual personality outside of the men she dates....sad.


----------



## AECornell

I always think she has a really small head/face for her body.


----------



## VickyB

Viva La Fashion said:


> God it must be really awful to have that many procedures ( at a young age to add) and still look like sh!t
> I think she really appreciate travis since she no longer have to give him a salaries like tyga that must be exciting



Nailed it!


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Lounorada said:


> From these pictures, it's clear why photoshop is her best friend...
> Tumblr
> View attachment 3729919
> View attachment 3729920
> 
> Yikes. And she's not even 21 yet


God and they say kylie is the new kim. She wish!! even kim is better than face. No joke her face is so ugly!! now I understand why she bakes her face with all that makeup


----------



## Glitterandstuds

She's not even cute


----------



## terebina786

Now Catfish Kylie is starting to make sense.


----------



## Enisa

finally what ? [emoji85]


----------



## Kidclarke

I was at Saks Off Fifth yesterday and they had the "KENDALL + KYLIE" brand bags in store. I thought some of them were cute and I would have bought, but I couldn't help but think I wonder who they stole these designs from. So I decided not to buy. Not to mention they were far overpriced imo.


----------



## berrydiva

Kidclarke said:


> I was at Saks Off Fifth yesterday and they had the "KENDALL + KYLIE" brand bags in store. I thought some of them were cute and I would have bought, but I couldn't help but think I wonder who they stole these designs from. So I decided not to buy. Not to mention they were far overpriced imo.


The clothes in the line are actually cute.


----------



## DiorT

They have been accused of copying Chanel sandals back a few months ago.  I bet bags are copies as well.


----------



## bag-princess

What in tarnation is she wearing?????

http://www.bravotv.com/blogs/wtf-is...nts-in-this-photo?cid=soc_dg_fb_Lookbook_RHOA


----------



## AECornell

I think this outfit was posted before. I still don't get it.


----------



## Tivo

Wearing absolutely anything just to see what sticks.


----------



## mkr

Goofy AF.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Does anything her stylist shows her she instantly agrees on wearing?? does this girl even has a personality? smh


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kylie's Snapchat name annoys me.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kylie's Snapchat name annoys me.


The battery is in her back.


----------



## guccimamma

is that one of those heart charms from (zales?) that jane seymour sells?


----------



## myown

Viva La Fashion said:


> God it must be really awful to have that many procedures ( at a young age to add) and still look like sh!t
> I think she really appreciate travis since she no longer have to give him a salaries like tyga that must be exciting


to me she looks like she absolutely does not want to be there where she is but doing it for some reasons


----------



## myown

Lounorada said:


> From these pictures, it's clear why photoshop is her best friend...
> Tumblr
> View attachment 3729919
> View attachment 3729920
> 
> Yikes. And she's not even 21 yet





Glitterandstuds said:


> She's not even cute


but aren't the un-photoshoepped photos the better ones of her? I somehow find her prettier without photoshop


----------



## Viva La Fashion

myown said:


> to me she looks like she absolutely does not want to be there where she is but doing it for some reasons


well of course, you ask kylie to do work as the rest of us humans? god that must be awful. 
Kylie wants to snap and pout her lips all day and when she finally does work its to steal other peoples design


----------



## Viva La Fashion

" I didn't have my lips pumped, kylie just overlined it for me" yeah we believe you kendall. Its really ironic how they expect people to actually believe that.


----------



## scarlet555

Kylie overlined your lips with lip injections?


----------



## bagsforme

Viva La Fashion said:


> " I didn't have my lips pumped, kylie just overlined it for me" yeah we believe you kendall. Its really ironic how they expect people to actually believe that.


That's what Kylie said at first about her lips.   Bwahahaha.


----------



## berrydiva

Why use the same tired lie Kylie used?


----------



## Viva La Fashion

bagsforme said:


> That's what Kylie said at first about her lips.   Bwahahaha.


they think everyone has their level of IQ smh


----------



## Viva La Fashion

berrydiva said:


> Why use the same tired lie Kylie used?


what other lie can be told? I woke up and had a bee sting? on my lips wow how unfortunate.


----------



## Jikena

Viva La Fashion said:


> " I didn't have my lips pumped, kylie just overlined it for me" yeah we believe you kendall. Its really ironic how they expect people to actually believe that.



Lol I thought that was Kylie until I saw the boobs...


----------



## poopsie

Jikena said:


> Lol I thought that was Kylie until I saw the boobs...



Those will be next


----------



## WishList986

It's 2017, just own up to the crap you do to your body. Pretty sad that this family lies about anything from lip fillers to stealing established brands' designs.


----------



## mkr

They have not souls...

http://www.tmz.com/2017/06/29/notorious-big-mom-blasts-kendall-kylie-jenner-vintage-t-shirts/


----------



## berrydiva

They're culture vultures....so this is hardly shocking. Guess they really feel that they have real prominence in the culture. Interested in what Puff has to say.  Pretty certain they're about to learn a lesson.


----------



## Kidclarke

I was just reading about that, when will they be stopped.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.xxlmag.com/news/2017/06/...notorious-big-tupac-shakur/?trackback=tsmclip

Update 2 (June 29, 4:15 p.m. EST):

Now, Biggie’s estate is threatening to sue Kylie and Kendall for the t-shirts. According to TMZ, the lawyer for the legendary MC’s estate hit the girls with a cease and desist letter, threatening a lawsuit if they don’t stop selling the shirt immediately.

Update (June 29, 1:36 p.m. EST):

Biggie’s mother Voletta Wallace has spoken out about Kylie and Kendall’s shirts, posting a message to Instagram letting the world know she doesn’t approve. Read what she has to say below.

“I am not sure who told @kyliejenner and @kendalljenner that they had the right to do this,” she captioned an Instagram post of the shirts. “The disrespect of these girls to not even reach out to me or anyone connected to the estate baffles me. I have no idea why they feel they can exploit the deaths of 2pac and my Son Christopher to sell a t-shirt. This is disrespectful, disgusting, and exploitation at its worst!!!”







Original Story:

Kendall Jenner and Kylie Jenner might have their feet in the rap world when it comes to their dating lives, but they’re catching a lot of flack from hip-hop fans for their latest business move. According to screenshots from fans, the entrepreneur sisters were reportedly selling vintage-inspired T-shirts on their Kendall + Kylie luxury line, which featured their faces and logos plastered over photos of The Notorious B.I.G. and Tupac Shakur.

After social media went into an uproar over the shirts when they were unveiled, the tees have since been removed from their site. Unfortunately, it hasn’t stopped hip-hop fans from voicing their outrage over the items, as screenshots of the original shirts have continued to go viral on social media. The 15 pieces contained pictures Kendall and Kylie’s faces printed on top of iconic photos of Biggie and Tupac, as well as bands such as Metallica, Pink Floyd and The Doors. Each T-shirt was listed at $125 USD, and reports say they were selling out fast once it hit the web.

While there are customers who have reportedly ordered the shirts when they were made available, there’s no word on whether Kendall and Kylie will continue to sell the items, as they have been removed from their site.

This is far from the first time the two ladies have caught flack from the hip-hop community, as them and their family members have all been accused of cultural appropriation through their hairstyles, fashion choices, social media videos and more.


----------



## berrydiva

I mean of the two rappers whose image you're going to try to capitalize off of, why pick the two who's image is closely licensed, managed and/or blesses by their estates and usage 100% respected by the community?!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Disgusting. Do they think they are messing with people that don't have the money to sue? They should stick to scamming instagram pages.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

berrydiva said:


> I mean of the two rappers whose image you're going to try to capitalize off of, why pick the two who's image is closely licensed, managed and/or blesses by their estates and usage 100% respected by the community?!



Arrogance.


----------



## Sasha2012

Sharon Osbourne is calling them out too, who thought this was okay?


----------



## berrydiva

Sharon put her foot on their throat.  Lol.  I mean the disrespect.  Pink Floyd, Ozzy, Pac, Big, Led Zepplin and Metallica....those are not lawsuits you want coming your way. All of their images are so closely guarded. Surprised they didn't go for Prince and MJ to round out the backlash they're about the get.


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> Arrogance.


You're so correct. Their IG and Twitter has to be a mess of shambles right now.


----------



## TC1

Are these "blunders" for media coverage?. First the Pepsi ad, now these insensitive, unlicensed shirts. They had to know there would be backlash.


----------



## guccimamma

they take whatever they want.  they are cockroaches.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I mean of the two rappers whose image you're going to try to capitalize off of, why pick the two who's image is closely licensed, managed and/or blesses by their estates and usage 100% respected by the community?!


It just shows how utterly stupid and arrogant they are.

I love Sharon O's response! Telling the truth and throwing some shade at the same time


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don't like Sharon but that was a drag. I'm here.

Kendall issued an 'apology' promising to learn from this 'mistake'.  They don't ever learn, nor do they even care to; that's the issue.

If someone used Rob Sr's image on a t-shirt without asking, all hell would break loose and they would play victim. They are only out for self.


----------



## WishList986

Oh dear god, it get's worse every day.


----------



## redney

I could see these idiots okaying the shirts but I don't believe they selected the artists. That reeks of PMK.


----------



## Hobbsy

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.xxlmag.com/news/2017/06/...notorious-big-tupac-shakur/?trackback=tsmclip
> 
> Update 2 (June 29, 4:15 p.m. EST):
> 
> Now, Biggie’s estate is threatening to sue Kylie and Kendall for the t-shirts. According to TMZ, the lawyer for the legendary MC’s estate hit the girls with a cease and desist letter, threatening a lawsuit if they don’t stop selling the shirt immediately.
> 
> Update (June 29, 1:36 p.m. EST):
> 
> Biggie’s mother Voletta Wallace has spoken out about Kylie and Kendall’s shirts, posting a message to Instagram letting the world know she doesn’t approve. Read what she has to say below.
> 
> “I am not sure who told @kyliejenner and @kendalljenner that they had the right to do this,” she captioned an Instagram post of the shirts. “The disrespect of these girls to not even reach out to me or anyone connected to the estate baffles me. I have no idea why they feel they can exploit the deaths of 2pac and my Son Christopher to sell a t-shirt. This is disrespectful, disgusting, and exploitation at its worst!!!”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original Story:
> 
> Kendall Jenner and Kylie Jenner might have their feet in the rap world when it comes to their dating lives, but they’re catching a lot of flack from hip-hop fans for their latest business move. According to screenshots from fans, the entrepreneur sisters were reportedly selling vintage-inspired T-shirts on their Kendall + Kylie luxury line, which featured their faces and logos plastered over photos of The Notorious B.I.G. and Tupac Shakur.
> 
> After social media went into an uproar over the shirts when they were unveiled, the tees have since been removed from their site. Unfortunately, it hasn’t stopped hip-hop fans from voicing their outrage over the items, as screenshots of the original shirts have continued to go viral on social media. The 15 pieces contained pictures Kendall and Kylie’s faces printed on top of iconic photos of Biggie and Tupac, as well as bands such as Metallica, Pink Floyd and The Doors. Each T-shirt was listed at $125 USD, and reports say they were selling out fast once it hit the web.
> 
> While there are customers who have reportedly ordered the shirts when they were made available, there’s no word on whether Kendall and Kylie will continue to sell the items, as they have been removed from their site.
> 
> This is far from the first time the two ladies have caught flack from the hip-hop community, as them and their family members have all been accused of cultural appropriation through their hairstyles, fashion choices, social media videos and more.


You leave my Pink Floyd alone!!


----------



## berrydiva

redney said:


> I could see these idiots okaying the shirts but I don't believe they selected the artists. That reeks of PMK.


I can fully believe they selected the artists especially Biggie, Metallica and Ozzy since Kendall likes wearing vintage rock band shirts and Kylie dates rappers.  Wearing a Black Sabbath tee is right up Kendall's alley. And they are culture vultures so they would absolutely use the never-ending debate about Pac vs Big as a way of thinking they're cool. I actually think Kris is smart enough to know those images needed to be cleared with the estates. Plus she has a friendly relationship with Puff, I can't see her wanting to be on his bad side.  Kanye would not be able to help them if Puff decides he wants to crush them. And of what little I know of Sean he's petty enough especially when it comes to BIG.


----------



## mkr

Maybe they're just that stupid.

Maybe someone said hey vintage artist tees are in right now, maybe you need to get you some vintage tees with your faces on them, and k & k said cool I wanna put my face on Big and Kylie said I wanna put my face on Tupac and that's just what they did!  Maybe they didn't know they had to make their own vintage tees!  Cuz no one in that family is tryna do anything themselves!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I don't like Sharon but that was a drag. I'm here.
> 
> Kendall issued an 'apology' promising to learn from this 'mistake'.  They don't ever learn, nor do they even care to; that's the issue.
> 
> If someone used Rob Sr's image on a t-shirt without asking, all hell would break loose and they would play victim. They are only out for self.



You tell NO lies! TMZ casually pointed out that it's "Incredible" that they used their images considering they have threatened people who have used their images.


----------



## berrydiva

Just saw this come across my feed....they clearly had no idea that people would come for them. A cease and desist from an entire group of music legends across multiple genres...music truly creates unity. 

*The Doors Issue Cease-and-Desist Letter to Jenners Over T-Shirts*

"It's just spitting in the face and on top of art and message and soul and legacy," Doors manager Jeff Jampol says of unauthorized shirts






Michael Ochs Archives/Getty, Kevin Mazur/Getty
Jason Newman, Jon Blistein
4 hours ago
*More News*
See the Doors Celebrate 50th Anniversary at 'Day of the Doors' CeremonyThe Doors Reflect on Earliest Concerts, Jim Morrison's GeniusAll Stories 
The Doors have sent a cease-and-desist letter to Kendall and Kylie Jenner over the pair's controversial new line of T-shirts featuring the pair's faces superimposed over musicians including Tupac Shakur, Notorious B.I.G. and Ozzy Osbourne. In one shirt, Kendall Jenner's face can be seen over the Doors' logo. 




Notorious B.I.G.'s Mom Slams Kendall, Kylie Jenner's 'Disgusting' T-Shirts
Youngest members of Kardashian-Jenner clan are under fire for plastering their faces over rap and rock icons

Speaking with _Rolling Stone_, Jeff Jampol, manager of the Doors and the Jim Morrison estate, excoriated the pair for their decision to sell the unauthorized clothing. *"This is a case of people who fashion themselves as celebrities who are famous for being well-known but don't actually do anything trying to utilize and steal and capitalize on the legacies of those who actually did do something and created amazing art and messages," Jampol says. "It's ironic, at least, and criminal, at worst, both morally, ethically and artistically."*

Jampol said the surviving members of the band had "zero contact" with the Jenners.

"They're obviously attention-seeking missiles who crave celebrity and being well-known but don't actually do anything," says Jampol. "It's the polar opposite of the artists that they're trampling all over. It's just spitting in the face and on top of art and message and soul and legacy."

The new line of controversial T-shirts appeared on the sisters' online shop Wednesday, but were removed following a swift backlash. The Notorious B.I.G.'s mother, Voletta Wallace, called the shirt featuring her son "disrespectful, disgusting, and exploitation at its worst" while Ozzy Osbourne's wife, Sharon Osbourne, tweeted, "Girls, you haven't earned the right to put your face with musical icons. Stick to what you know … lip gloss." (Wallace's lawyer also issued a cease-and-desist letter to the sisters.)

Other artists to have their likenesses overlaid with those of the Jenner sisters included Metallica, Pink Floyd, Kiss and Led Zeppelin. The T-shirts retailed for $125 and had the words "Repurposed in the USA" printed on each.

On Thursday afternoon, Kendall and Kylie Jenner posted identical messages to Twitter apologizing for the theft. "These designs were not well thought out and we deeply apologize to anyone that has been upset and/or offended, especially to the families of the artists. We are huge fans of their music and it was not our intention to disrespect these cultural icons in anyway [sic]. The tee shirts have been pulled from retail and all images have been removed. We will use this as an opportunity to learn from these mistakes and again, we are very sorry."

_Notorious B.I.G.'s mom has slammed Kylie and Kendall Jenner for using the rapper's image without permission on a T-shirt. Watch here._


----------



## Hobbsy

Someone in that big sham of a family had to have enough brain cells to know you just can't go selling anything with someone's likeness on it without permission??! I mean really, serious question here.....are they all really that dumb?


----------



## PrincessMe

kris is getting her revenge letting these shirts get put out since the girls still spend time with their dad after caitlins bio came out smh
just speculating..never cross a scorpio lol


----------



## berrydiva

PrincessMe said:


> kris is getting her revenge letting these shirts get put out since the girls still spend time with their dad after caitlins bio came out smh
> just speculating..never cross a scorpio lol


What?! Y'all come up with some insane theories.


----------



## V0N1B2

Hobbsy said:


> Someone in that big sham of a family had to have enough brain cells to know you just can't go selling anything with someone's likeness on it without permission??! I mean really, serious question here.....are they all really that dumb?


Right? I mean W.W.K.D?
What are these shirts for, anyway? Is this for their clothing line at Sears or wherever it is?  I would have thought Kendall would be too busy being an internationally famous in-demand star of the modelling world, and Kylie... I don't know what she does. Highly successful digital image manipulation artist?


*what would Kanye do?


----------



## guccimamma

these girls should be repurposed


----------



## mkr

Hey they made a quick buck off of it so...
Until someone really sues them they will probably keep doing it. 

They are fans of these artists?  I highly doubt they even know who The Doors are.


----------



## gazoo

Hasn't Kim sued over people using her image? This entire family is disrespectful and low classy.


----------



## Cocoabean

gazoo said:


> Hasn't Kim sued over people using her image? This entire family is disrespectful and low classy.



Yet here we are, unable to look away from the train wreck! If we could all stock clicking and watching, they would fade into oblivion. I can't stop watching this thread.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Hey they made a quick buck off of it so...
> Until someone really sues them they will probably keep doing it.
> 
> They are fans of these artists?  I highly doubt they even know who The Doors are.


Thought they pulled the shirts...it didn't seem like the orders would be filled for those sold. I don't think they made any money on this.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> Thought they pulled the shirts...it didn't seem like the orders would be filled for those sold. I don't think they made any money on this.


They did supposedly pull the shirts.  I was just figuring their rabid fans devoured them like the Kylie kits and there weren't many to pull.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> They did supposedly pull the shirts.  I was just figuring their rabid fans devoured them like the Kylie kits and there weren't many to pull.


Its not like orders shipped yet given they were only on the site for a few hours before they started getting cease and desist threats/letters. I highly doubt they'd ship any open orders given lawyers got involved. That would be some next level hubris if they did ship open orders though.

They should've slapped their faces across the likes of Katy Perry and A$AP....doubt many would've cared.  They got arrogant as another poster said.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

> "They're obviously attention-seeking missiles who crave celebrity and being well-known but don't actually do anything," says Jampol. "It's the polar opposite of the artists that they're trampling all over. It's just spitting in the face and on top of art and message and soul and legacy."



A drag.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

berrydiva said:


> What?! Y'all come up with some insane theories.



I even read that like what in the world lol


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Hobbsy said:


> Someone in that big sham of a family had to have enough brain cells to know you just can't go selling anything with someone's likeness on it without permission??! I mean really, serious question here.....are they all really that dumb?



You forget this family believes to be above others


----------



## Hobbsy

Glitterandstuds said:


> You forget this family believes to be above others


Yes, I guess I did. Entitlement run rampant.


----------



## Hobbsy

V0N1B2 said:


> Right? I mean W.W.K.D?
> What are these shirts for, anyway? Is this for their clothing line at Sears or wherever it is?  I would have thought Kendall would be too busy being an internationally famous in-demand star of the modelling world, and Kylie... I don't know what she does. Highly successful digital image manipulation artist?
> 
> 
> *what would Kanye do?


Lol @ wwkd!


----------



## terebina786

I have to question the mental capacity of someone who buys and wears a vintage tee with one of their faces super imposed on it.  Like, why?  Not only is it incredibly disrespectful,  but it also just looks plain stupid AF.   They have nothing to do with those legends.


----------



## guccimamma

my (complete) ignorance about social media, and how money is made....i totally admit.

do they get money when their names are searched/googled? does pissing everyone in the world off result in $$$$$


----------



## berrydiva

guccimamma said:


> my (complete) ignorance about social media, and how money is made....i totally admit.
> 
> do they get money when their names are searched/googled? does pissing everyone in the world off result in $$$$$


From what I understand of how the whole thing works is that they get money from sponsoring products mentioned/placed on IG because of their large number of followers. They don't directly get money from gossip sites or blogs or articles unless they have some affiliation with those sites (like selling a story to TMZ for example). In most cases, the blogs are getting the ad revenue from clicks (that's why I don't click links). They don't directly get money from their name being googled but I'm sure it leads to indirect money as it has the potential to increase their social media following. That's why I don't understand people who claim to dislike them yet follow them on social media - that's directly contributing to their sustained relevance. I don't think they lost followers....most people don't bother unfollowing anyone.

Someone please correct me if any of it's wrong/incomplete


----------



## Kidclarke

Getting away with stealing other artist's stuff for so long got to their heads, now they messed with the wrong people.
I hope all those legends sue the ass off of them.  Karma.


----------



## guccimamma

berrydiva said:


> From what I understand of how the whole thing works is that they get money from sponsoring products mentioned/placed on IG because of their large number of followers. They don't directly get money from gossip sites or blogs or articles unless they have some affiliation with those sites (like selling a story to TMZ for example). In most cases, the blogs are getting the ad revenue from clicks (that's why I don't click links). They don't directly get money from their name being googled but I'm sure it leads to indirect money as it has the potential to increase their social media following. That's why I don't understand people who claim to dislike them yet follow them on social media - that's directly contributing to their sustained relevance. I don't think they lost followers....most people don't bother unfollowing anyone.
> 
> Someone please correct me if any of it's wrong/incomplete



thank you for the explanation,  i don't follow them on anything...but have clicked on gossip sights.  would hate for that to equate to a payment in any way.

what gets me are the stories on msn homepage that require you to click 25 times to see how it ends...or a list of the most expensive cities, or best beaches,  i know that's revenue...yet sometimes i just do it.


----------



## mkr

The shirts are fugly


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Something to make you weep. Fans of Kendall and Kylie defending them saying is ish like this, smh.




Damn '00 babies...


----------



## Lounorada

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Something to make you weep. Fans of Kendall and Kylie defending them like saying this, smh.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3749164
> 
> Damn '00 babies...


----------



## mkr

Now that's funny.


----------



## poopsie

Jesus wept


----------



## WishList986

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Something to make you weep. Fans of Kendall and Kylie defending them saying is ish like this, smh.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3749164
> 
> Damn '00 babies...


I just barfed in my mouth reading this. smdh.


----------



## Esizzle

I got chills from second hand embarrassment reading that comment. Dumb kids.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Something to make you weep. Fans of Kendall and Kylie defending them saying is ish like this, smh.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3749164
> 
> Damn '00 babies...


I saw this....I couldn't figure out if she was trying to be funny or was serious or just seeking attention.


----------



## pukasonqo

terebina786 said:


> I have to question the mental capacity of someone who buys and wears a vintage tee with one of their faces super imposed on it.  Like, why?  Not only is it incredibly disrespectful,  but it also just looks plain stupid AF.   They have nothing to do with those legends.



i am questioning why somebody will have one with "kk", pronounced ka ka in spanish which translates as [emoji90][emoji90]


----------



## guccimamma

sometimes i have no words.


----------



## Lounorada

guccimamma said:


> sometimes i have no words.


Ditto. Thats when I speak with gifs


----------



## LemonDrop

Biggie is one of my favorite artists. I can't imagine putting my likeness over his.  No respect. This family is so self centered.  How much longer can this circus go on?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Something to make you weep. Fans of Kendall and Kylie defending them saying is ish like this, smh.
> 
> View attachment 3749164
> 
> Damn '00 babies...


F*ck me sideways with a chainsaw. 







This girl needs to at least hit Google up before putting her stupid out there on display for the world to see.
And before anyway says, _well Biggie might have died before she was even born_. No - you do not get a pass. Hendrix, Joplin, Jim Morrison, Coco Chanel. Lonnie Johnson, Mahalia Jackson etc etc were all dead before I was born. It's culture. Get some girl - before you insert yourself into an argument about it.


----------



## labelwhore04

berrydiva said:


> What?! Y'all come up with some insane theories.



It makes you wonder though... Kris isn't a dummy, she knows what she's doing. As their manager, she would HAVE to know you can't just go using names, images, etc without permission. Didn't she try to sue Old Navy for using a model that just looked like Kim? So she knows whats up, and it is odd that she would allow this, unless she wasn't really involved, but i can't imagine she had no idea. It doesn't make sense, they have a team of business people and lawyers behind them, who OK'd this and why? It almost seems like it WAS done deliberately. Kris is not that dumb, and i can't imagine their team is either. We all know Kendall and Kylie are not that bright but they have people working for them who know better. It's just strange.


----------



## berrydiva

labelwhore04 said:


> It makes you wonder though... Kris isn't a dummy, she knows what she's doing. As their manager, she would HAVE to know you can't just go using names, images, etc without permission. Didn't she try to sue Old Navy for using a model that just looked like Kim? So she knows whats up, and it is odd that she would allow this, unless she wasn't really involved, but i can't imagine she had no idea. It doesn't make sense, they have a team of business people and lawyers behind them, who OK'd this and why? It almost seems like it WAS done deliberately. Kris is not that dumb, and i can't imagine their team is either. We all know Kendall and Kylie are not that bright but they have people working for them who know better. It's just strange.


I honestly don't think Kris goes to their production meetings. She's their manager, yes, but I don't think she's holding Kylie's hand when they need to pick colors for the next lip kits or holding Kim's hand when she's picking her contour kit packaging or with Kendall/Kylie when they're choosing what sunglasses will be part of their line. None of that is realistic. Plus, we see pics all the time of them going to and coming from meetings and Kris is rarely with them.

Kris is not stupid like I said before....she would at least know these images and band logos need to be cleared. The Doors and Big's estate are apparently not letting this go and moving forward with a suit....the others will probably follow. I don't know why folks thinks Kris is that involved in their day to day activities....there's 6 of them, she can't be everywhere realistically, she gets them opportunities and managed their image but logically and logistically, how can she be involved in every decision of all 6 of them?

They have a mostly online shop....they probably just look at some items presented to them and say "we like this" and it goes on the site for sale like every other online shop. This overcomplication of lawyers and business people everyone is applying probably does exist in any reality because that's not realistic. They thought it was a cute idea and ran with it...in no way does this seem deliberate, they're just vapid and believe in their own hype....dumb decisions are usually born out of the most simple of efforts.


----------



## poopsie

Kris may have given birth to 6 kids, but we can see that she doesn't divide her attention equally. 
Rob is like "Rob who?"
Kourt is Who Kares Kourtney
Khole gets some krumbs
Kakes has Kunyay 
That really just leaves her youngest who she has to know are dumber than the proverbial box of rocks


----------



## guccimamma

labelwhore04 said:


> It makes you wonder though... Kris isn't a dummy, she knows what she's doing. As their manager, she would HAVE to know you can't just go using names, images, etc without permission. Didn't she try to sue Old Navy for using a model that just looked like Kim? So she knows whats up, and it is odd that she would allow this, unless she wasn't really involved, but i can't imagine she had no idea. It doesn't make sense, they have a team of business people and lawyers behind them, who OK'd this and why? It almost seems like it WAS done deliberately. Kris is not that dumb, and i can't imagine their team is either. We all know Kendall and Kylie are not that bright but *they have people working for them who know better. It's just strange.*



i agree, that's why i wonder if there is some backdoor way they are profiting from the publicity, negative or otherwise.


----------



## Esizzle

poopsie said:


> Kris may have given birth to 6 kids, but we can see that she doesn't divide her attention equally.
> Rob is like "Rob who?"
> Kourt is Who Kares Kourtney
> Khole gets some krumbs
> Kakes has Kunyay
> That really just leaves her youngest who she has to know are dumber than the proverbial box of rocks


The older daughters' time has passed. Rob was never on PMK's radar other than that stupid sock line he did. The younger ones are the one to be profited off of so they are the ones who are going to get the most attention from PMK


----------



## scarlet555

Ok just saw the tshirts and wtf?  Who do these two girls think they are putting their face on Biggie, Ozzy, the Doors etc?? Do they think they have gotten that big?  The industry still roll their eyes at them and this won't help... fame and ridicule is still fame I guess


----------



## Viva La Fashion

I'm so glad that they are getting sued its about damn time! If you dont know how to operate and do a proper business then simply dont start a business period. They have been running around stealing peoples designs and now have the nerve to use music legends faces without authorization. Are they that stupid?
its time these silly girls learn a lesson, morons


----------



## berrydiva

Viva La Fashion said:


> I'm so glad that they are getting sued its about damn time! If you dont know how to operate and do a proper business then simply dont start a business period. They have been running around stealing peoples designs and now have the nerve to use music legends faces without authorization. Are they that stupid?
> its time these silly girls learn a lesson, morons


I just really like the dragging from The Doors manager. They, along with Biggie's estate, seem serious about suing them since they feel the damage has already been done. This should be interesting.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

berrydiva said:


> I just really like the dragging from The Doors manager. They, along with Biggie's estate, seem serious about suing them since they feel the damage has already been done. This should be interesting.


Very! looking forward for the lawsuit. I hope they dont settle easily. This should be a redemption for their horrible line that main purpose is stealing other people ideas and creativity. I just read what the door manager said : "This is a case of people who fashion themselves as celebrities who are famous for being well-known but don't actually do anything trying to utilize and steal and capitalize on the legacies of those who actually did do something and created amazing art and messages," Jampol says. "It's ironic, at least, and criminal, at worst, both morally, ethically and artistically."
love a good burn! couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## bagsforme

They've been in this business long enough to know to get permission from artists to use their image.  As well as the people who actually designed these shirts, cause you know the girls didn't actually come up with this idea.  Or probably even know that this was one of the designs.  Either way, they are idiots.


----------



## scarlet555

They are like poster child for dumb and dumber


----------



## sdkitty

scarlet555 said:


> They are like poster child for dumb and dumber


this family seems to be a symptom of the social media culture we're in right now....I hope this will pass - hate seeing people get rich with no real talent or skills


----------



## guccimamma

scarlet555 said:


> They are like poster child for dumb and dumber



yes, but they keep getting richer.  some people work hard all their life...and then there are these roaches. they may be dumb, but the money seems to keep pouring in.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> this family seems to be a symptom of the social media culture we're in right now....I hope this will pass - hate seeing people get rich with no real talent or skills


Well that's the American dream....the ability to get rich with no talent or skill. 

I don't think this is different from people getting rich with no talent before social networking existed.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> Well that's the American dream....the ability to get rich with no talent or skill.
> 
> I don't think this is different from people getting rich with no talent before social networking existed.


I thought the American dream was more like work hard, have a good life, own a home...not get super rich by posting selfies


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> I thought the American dream was more like *work hard, have a good life, own a home*...not get super rich by posting selfies


I always thought that was the marketing plan of the housing industry and wealthy...it's brilliant too...allows people to think their hard work is noble while making themselves richer in the process. I say if you can make money disrupting the system, such as with selfies, why the hell not...it's not hurting anyone and creates another model of wealth for others to follow.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> I always thought that was the marketing plan of the housing industry and wealthy...it's brilliant too...allows people to think their hard work is noble while making themselves richer in the process. I say if you can make money disrupting the system, such as with selfies, why the hell not...it's not hurting anyone and creates another model of wealth for others to follow.


I think we're going to have to agree to disagree on this one.  I think these people are disgusting and not setting a good example for young people.  What's the message?  Go get a bunch of cosmetic procedures and pose for selfies and sex videos? (as opposed to maybe go get an education)


----------



## YSoLovely

sdkitty said:


> I think we're going to have to agree to disagree on this one.  I think these people are disgusting and not setting a good example for young people.  What's the message?  Go get a bunch of cosmetic procedures and pose for selfies and sex videos? (as opposed to maybe go get an education)




 Before, it were the video vixens and "glamour models", now it's IG models who are trying to become famous and snag a baller / sponsor, but what they forget is that their shelf life is short as heck. What they gon do once they hit their forties and still haven't been chosen? Keep instathottin? Rely on child support checks?

I'm not someone who believes that college is right or good for everyone, but having some kind of education to fall back on once your looks fade or people simply lose interest in you, is never a bad thing.


----------



## guccimamma

obviously their version american dream is very different, yet they are wildly successful.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

How can she see herself in the mirror and be okay with the reflection?


----------



## Sandi.el

Viva La Fashion said:


> How can she see herself in the mirror and be okay with the reflection?



Can't stand toes that hang over sandals. Ughhhh


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> I think we're going to have to agree to disagree on this one.  I think these people are disgusting and not setting a good example for young people.  What's the message?  Go get a bunch of cosmetic procedures and pose for selfies and sex videos? (as opposed to maybe go get an education)


I'm not necessarily disagreeing with you....what you cited is what many people state as the American dream but I also believe that dream looks different for people depending on your perspective, age, etc. Change happens and with change so will what people define as the American dream. College education doesn't mean ish nowadays so I don't know why folks harp on it so much, education can happen outside of a classroom...i get it and education is a good fallback....however, kids are graduating with a mountain of debt only to get some job that can barely help them make ends meet. I honestly told my niece and nephew if they can create a valid viable business and build their own wealth before college, then go for it and we'll support them because a college degree doesn't have the same value today that it did 20 years ago. I dont even know why i have as many degrees as i do but education was pushed on us so hard....wish I skipped school and went right to starting a business.

We see what we see of them here on tpf and assuming that based on what we see that kids are out here dying to be like them. I don't know if that's the case. Believe it or not many of their followers/fans are grown ass women...even Kylie/Kendall.

If any child looks to them as an example, blame their parents. I listened to hard core rap and knew unsavory types growing up but my parents made sure I know what was what. Who are all these million of young women you guys think want to be like them? 20 million people pass through this city daily, I see a small handful with the IG chick look. IG shouldn't be the litmus test...there are 700 million IG accounts and only 20% are teens. I really don't think it's as exaggerated as made to seem on this board....I could absolutely be wrong....who knows. Maybe the folks on here with kids their age can comment on if their kids are trying to be like them


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> I'm not necessarily disagreeing with you....what you cited is what many people state as the American dream but I also believe that dream looks different for people depending on your perspective, age, etc. Change happens and with change so will what people define as the American dream. College education doesn't mean ish nowadays so I don't know why folks harp on it so much, education can happen outside of a classroom...i get it and education is a good fallback....however, kids are graduating with a mountain of debt only to get some job that can barely help them make ends meet. I honestly told my niece and nephew if they can create a valid viable business and build their own wealth before college, then go for it and we'll support them because a college degree doesn't have the same value today that it did 20 years ago. I dont even know why i have as many degrees as i do but education was pushed on us so hard....wish I skipped school and went right to starting a business.
> 
> We see what we see of them here on tpf and assuming that based on what we see that kids are out here dying to be like them. I don't know if that's the case. Believe it or not many of their followers/fans are grown ass women...even Kylie/Kendall.
> 
> If any child looks to them as an example, blame their parents. I listened to hard core rap and knew unsavory types growing up but my parents made sure I know what was what. Who are all these million of young women you guys think want to be like them? 20 million people pass through this city daily, I see a small handful with the IG chick look. IG shouldn't be the litmus test...there are 700 million IG accounts and only 20% are teens. I really don't think it's as exaggerated as made to seem on this board....I could absolutely be wrong....who knows. Maybe the folks on here with kids their age can comment on if their kids are trying to be like them


I agree, a college education isn't for everyone.  There are other ways to be successful - electrician, plumber, small business owner.  But I don't think these young women are a good example for anyone.  I don't admire them.  I find it disgusting that they have the financial success they have based on pure exhibitionism.  And I wonder what their inner lives are like.  Kylie in particular.  She had so much cosmetic work at such a young age that she looks like a different person.  Pretty but like a blow-up doll.  Just my opinion.

And yes, it's up to parents to teach their children to be productive members of society and to make their own way.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> I agree, a college education isn't for everyone.  There are other ways to be successful - electrician, plumber, small business owner.  But I don't think these young women are a good example for anyone.  I don't admire them.  I find it disgusting that they have the financial success they have based on pure exhibitionism.  And I wonder what their inner lives are like.  Kylie in particular.  She had so much cosmetic work at such a young age that she looks like a different person.  Pretty but like a blow-up doll.  Just my opinion.
> 
> And yes, it's up to parents to teach their children to be productive members of society and to make their own way.


Agreed they're definitely not a good example. Unfortunately, Kylie never had a chance. She was 15/16 seeing a man damn near 10 years older, her mom's goal is to use her kids any way possible to create generational wealth for their family, her dad suffered from a lot of internal issues that probably took away from his ability to be the most effective parent and she has no self-esteem. I don't admire them either but I'm honestly not going to begrudge anyone who does tbh because anyone truly looking up to them is probably severely lacking in the parenting department.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> Agreed they're definitely not a good example. Unfortunately, Kylie never had a chance. She was 15/16 seeing a man damn near 10 years older, her mom's goal is to use her kids any way possible to create generational wealth for their family, her dad suffered from a lot of internal issues that probably took away from his ability to be the most effective parent and she has no self-esteem. I don't admire them either but I'm honestly not going to begrudge anyone who does tbh because anyone truly looking up to them is probably severely lacking in the parenting department.


Yes, the mother was a very bad one to allow or encourage her daughter to change her appearance so drastically at such a young age.  Nice of you to not begrudge them but I do.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> Yes, the mother was a very bad one to allow or encourage her daughter to change her appearance so drastically at such a young age.  Nice of you to not begrudge them but I do.


Lol.  That made me chuckle.  Thanks!


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> Lol.  That made me chuckle.  Thanks!


----------



## guccimamma

their mother is a vampire and their father wore her undies.


----------



## veyda

Sandi.el said:


> Can't stand toes that hang over sandals. Ughhhh


Shrimp cocktail toes
Stripper toes


----------



## Lounorada

guccimamma said:


> their mother is a vampire and their father wore her undies.


----------



## sdkitty

guccimamma said:


> their mother is a vampire and their father wore her undies.


vampire isn't a bad word for her.....she apparently sees her kids as commodities.  I'm skeptical of her claim that she was close with Nicole Brown Simpson too.  Wouldn't be surprised if that's another attention-seeking ploy.


----------



## mkr

guccimamma said:


> their mother is a vampire and their father wore her undies.


That's hilarious!


----------



## guccimamma

mkr said:


> That's hilarious!



truth is so much stranger than fiction in this family.


----------



## MY2CENT

There is no way those are not bought, doesn't she ever make a different face she always has the same one every time like it supposed to be super sexy


----------



## berrydiva

MY2CENT said:


> There is no way those are not bought, doesn't she ever make a different face she always has the same one every time like it supposed to be super sexy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3756479


Think everyone knows they're bought like her lips and butt.


----------



## sdkitty

MY2CENT said:


> There is no way those are not bought, doesn't she ever make a different face she always has the same one every time like it supposed to be super sexy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3756479


----------



## Sandi.el

Looks like she contours her bewbs also [emoji849]..

Even the purchased parts need a little help


----------



## caitlin1214

guccimamma said:


> thank god, thought they were really yellow.


I've never seen yellow gold grills before. (I've only seen the platinum/diamond ones.)


----------



## caitlin1214

bag-princess said:


> What in tarnation is she wearing?????
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/blogs/wtf-is...nts-in-this-photo?cid=soc_dg_fb_Lookbook_RHOA


If the shirt was made for a man, he'd either be in a barbershop quartet or serving ice cream. 

If you add a pair of pajama bottoms to the blouse, they look like really comfy PJs.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

They have quite the lawsuit coming their way now the guys who took the Tupac and Biggie photos are suing


----------



## caitlin1214

Hobbsy said:


> You leave my Pink Floyd alone!!


When I first saw the shirts, I thought "Ten bucks says they don't know who half of those people are!" 


Also, couple things: 
*Arcade Fire Satirize Kendall, Kylie Jenner T-Shirt Controversy*
http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...dall-kylie-jenner-t-shirt-controversy-w490920

That's the most recent one but I remember reading the guitarist to the band Slayer's reaction when Kendall was photographed wearing his band's shirt: he wore a "Kill the Kardashians" shirt in one of Slayer's concerts.


----------



## caitlin1214

Hobbsy said:


> Someone in that big sham of a family had to have enough brain cells to know you just can't go selling anything with someone's likeness on it without permission??! I mean really, serious question here.....are they all really that dumb?


That was pretty much the same language used in a cease and desist letter sent to a band for using a picture from one of Kim's photoshoots for the cover of their album, The Sex EP: "We cannot imagine why you thought you had the right to use this photograph without permission." 



gazoo said:


> Hasn't Kim sued over people using her image? This entire family is disrespectful and low classy.


Musicians who go by Terrace Martin & Devi Dev used a photo of what turned out to be Kim Kardashian's naked torso (one of the pictures from W magazine).
Since the letter, the musicians have released The Sex EP 2.0: Cease & Desist Mixtape. It's got a picture of a different naked torso on the front, five new songs and an excerpt from the actual cease and desist letter on the back.

The (censored) version of the original album in question here: 
http://hiphopdx.com/news/id.15281/t...sues-cease-desist-to-terrace-martin-devi-dev#


The revised album cover here: http://2dopeboyz.com/2011/05/24/devi-dev-terrace-martin-–-the-sex-ep-2-0-cease-desist-freep/

The lawyers have not yet sent a cease and desist letter about the cease and desist letter.



LemonDrop said:


> Biggie is one of my favorite artists. I can't imagine putting my likeness over his.  No respect. This family is so self centered.  How much longer can this circus go on?



I love Juicy and Hypnotize! 



guccimamma said:


> their mother is a vampire and their father wore her undies.


Kris was a hamster and Caitlyn Jenner smelled of elderberries!


----------



## bag-princess

Glitterandstuds said:


> They have quite the lawsuit coming their way now the guys who took the Tupac and Biggie photos are suing



I saw that earlier! They are really stupid!!

-----------


Jenner Sisters Sued: A commercial photographer has sued Kendall and Kylie Jenner over the use of two of his images of late rapper Tupac Shakur that were used on T-shirts the sisters briefly sold for $125 apiece.


http://buff.ly/2uWH1u9


----------



## Cocoabean

caitlin1214 said:


> When I first saw the shirts, I thought "Ten bucks says they don't know who half of those people are!"
> 
> 
> Also, couple things:
> *Arcade Fire Satirize Kendall, Kylie Jenner T-Shirt Controversy*
> http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...dall-kylie-jenner-t-shirt-controversy-w490920
> 
> That's the most recent one but I remember reading the guitarist to the band Slayer's reaction when Kendall was photographed wearing his band's shirt: he wore a "Kill the Kardashians" shirt in one of Slayer's concerts.



So, how is it this band is using the girls' image on t-shirts? Are they not doing the same thing?


----------



## berrydiva

caitlin1214 said:


> I've never seen yellow gold grills before. (I've only seen the platinum/diamond ones.)


People have been wearing yellow gold and silver grills since the 80s. Wearing diamond and platinum grills blew up in the 2000s.


----------



## dangerouscurves

caitlin1214 said:


> Kris was a hamster and Caitlyn Jenner smelled of elderberries!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## caitlin1214

Cocoabean said:


> So, how is it this band is using the girls' image on t-shirts? Are they not doing the same thing?


I realize that "they started it!" would not be a valid argument, but in this case:

They started it! 

They started doing it as a reply to what Kendall and Kylie were doing to other musicians'/bands'/rappers' t-shirts.


----------



## DiorT

I'm sure she will say it's only a new bra....yeah..She has been awful quite lately on social media.


----------



## zen1965

Before reading your caption I thought the last pic was of Blac Chyna.


----------



## lanasyogamama

zen1965 said:


> Before reading your caption I thought the last pic was of Blac Chyna.



Me too!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

lmao.


----------



## Cocoabean

DiorT said:


> I'm sure she will say it's only a new bra....yeah..She has been awful quite lately on social media.



Progression of what? An illness? I am sure it was an attempt to brag, but all I see is a pic of a beautiful young woman on the left, and what appears to be an overweight (I am sure it is the angle making it appear that way) woman on the right trying very hard to look like something she is not. So sad.


----------



## berrydiva

Cocoabean said:


> Progression of what? An illness? I am sure it was an attempt to brag, but all I see is a pic of a beautiful young woman on the left, and what appears to be an overweight (I am sure it is the angle making it appear that way) woman on the right trying very hard to look like something she is not. So sad.


That's not Kylie's IG so it's not her bragging. Someone just posted those to compare....I'm assuming since the account name is "Kylie Revealed" that the person is actually shading her.


----------



## poopsie

berrydiva said:


> That's not Kylie's IG so it's not her bragging. Someone just posted those to compare....I'm assuming since the account name is "Kylie Revealed" that the person is actually shading her.


And doing a Damn fine job of it


----------



## Cocoabean

berrydiva said:


> That's not Kylie's IG so it's not her bragging. Someone just posted those to compare....I'm assuming since the account name is "Kylie Revealed" that the person is actually shading her.



Ah, I don't follow many people on IG, so I thought it was her account...lol...I am so gullible, I am pathetic.


----------



## berrydiva

Cocoabean said:


> Ah, I don't follow many people on IG, so I thought it was her account...lol...I am so gullible, I am pathetic.


Just look for the blue circle with the white check next to their name.....that's how you know it's a verified account.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> That's not Kylie's IG so it's not her bragging. Someone just posted those to compare....I'm assuming since the account name is "Kylie Revealed" that the person is actually shading her.


so did someone alter the third pic?  the ears?  the huge breasts?  the transformation of this girl is sickening


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

sdkitty said:


> so did someone alter the third pic?  the ears?  the huge breasts?  the transformation of this girl is sickening



The ears and nose are a Snapchat filter.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> so did someone alter the third pic?  the ears?  the huge breasts?  the transformation of this girl is sickening


The third pic has a snapchat filter on it so it's a screenshot.


----------



## myown

DiorT said:


> I'm sure she will say it's only a new bra....yeah..She has been awful quite lately on social media.


i like the far left version. the first version


----------



## DiorT

This is from her snap. They look like they hurt.


----------



## berrydiva

It's sad that she has so many insecurities and even sadder that she has the money to try to pacify them....unfortunately that's not going to fix what's broken within.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> It's sad that she has so many insecurities and even sadder that she has the money to try to pacify them....unfortunately that's not going to fix what's broken within.


apparently she learned from that non-mother of hers that what's within (your heart or your brain) isn't what counts.  sad.  tragic really.  If you look at the latest post on the ***** thread about Malia it the exact opposite of how to raise a daughter


----------



## AECornell

So she really did get a newer larger set? I thought it was just an odd pic (the black outfit snap pic). I mean yeah she could just be wearing a padded bra but jeeze why the need for such a LARGE chest?


----------



## AECornell

I'm flat as a pancake (from pregnancy and baby) and I couldn't imagine having a chest even as big as that first pic in the trio, let alone the last pic.


----------



## sdkitty

AECornell said:


> So she really did get a newer larger set? I thought it was just an odd pic (the black outfit snap pic). I mean yeah she could just be wearing a padded bra but jeeze why the need for such a LARGE chest?


It's pretty common here in So Cal.  I saw a woman recently who had a very skinny body and Huge breasts.  She was older (probably 55+) and didn't have an attractive face.  Guess those bolt-ons were here pride and joy


----------



## YSoLovely

Hate to be that person, but didn't we pretty much all predict that Kylie was gonna be the one who would go ham in the plastic surgery department? Kris has cleary always favored her pretty daughters Kim & Kendall over average Kourtney and Khloé and Bruce (then) has always been more pre-occupied with himself, than his kids and their self-esteem and body image... Growing up in such an environment + growing up infront of tv cameras & social media, did she ever stand a chance?


----------



## sdkitty

YSoLovely said:


> Hate to be that person, but didn't we pretty much all predict that Kylie was gonna be the one who would go ham in the plastic surgery department? Kris has cleary always favored her pretty daughters Kim & Kendall over average Kourtney and Khloé and Bruce (then) has always been more pre-occupied with himself, than his kids and their self-esteem and body image... Growing up in such an environment + growing up infront of tv cameras & social media, did she ever stand a chance?


Is Kourtney considered less pretty?  I think she's the cutest of the older three.


----------



## WishList986

DiorT said:


> This is from her snap. They look like they hurt.


Looks like her and Kim both have issues with bra sizing. Someone should've warned this girl about the future backache she's gonna have.


----------



## Ceeyahd

sdkitty said:


> Is Kourtney considered less pretty?  I think she's the cutest of the older three.



I also feel that Kourtney is the most attractive.. perhaps because she appears  to be unaltered, she will age beautifully IMO. Kim is attractive, but she's done to much to ever appear to be an unaltered beauty. Kendall is attractive, but average.


----------



## YSoLovely

sdkitty said:


> *Is Kourtney considered less pretty? * I think she's the cutest of the older three.



Less pretty than Kim? Most definitely.
She looks best now because she's not pumped full of fillers, but Kim was definitely prettier than her growing up. Or let me say it like this: Kim was _beautiful_, while Kourt was_ pretty_, iykwim.


----------



## gypsumrose

I think Kylie was so cute before she got made up. Or at least when she was less altered.


----------



## gazoo

WishList986 said:


> Looks like her and Kim both have issues with bra sizing. Someone should've warned this girl about the future backache she's gonna have.


And that big tatas look more matronly than youthful in most clothing.


----------



## sdkitty

YSoLovely said:


> Less pretty than Kim? Most definitely.
> She looks best now because she's not pumped full of fillers, but Kim was definitely prettier than her growing up. Or let me say it like this: Kim was _beautiful_, while Kourt was_ pretty_, iykwim.


IDK... who is beautiful is a matter of opinion.  Kim has a more ethnic look compared to Kourtney.  I never found Kim all that beautiful.  And her body doesn't appeal to me At All.


----------



## WishList986

gazoo said:


> And that big tatas look more matronly than youthful in most clothing.


Yes!! I've got big boobs and it's crazy that I look so much older than my friends when wearing the same outfits


----------



## sdkitty

WishList986 said:


> Yes!! I've got big boobs and it's crazy that I look so much older than my friends when wearing the same outfits


I recall having a conversation with a woman with large boobs years ago and she was complaining they were just basically like fat.  Making her look bigger.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> IDK... who is beautiful is a matter of opinion.  Kim has a more ethnic look compared to Kourtney.  I never found Kim all that beautiful.  And her body doesn't appeal to me At All.


It's really a shame that Kim removed her ethnicity from her face.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I think Kourt is best looking out of all of them these days.  She takes care of herself and still looks human, lol. She's the oldest but I think she looks the freshest.


----------



## Sandi.el

berrydiva said:


> It's really a shame that Kim removed her ethnicity from her face.



She's not Armenian anymore .. she's kind of a knockoff Cher now.


----------



## WishList986

sdkitty said:


> I recall having a conversation with a woman with large boobs years ago and she was complaining they were just basically like fat.  Making her look bigger.


Exactly. Any sort of peplum or empire waist just makes me look pregnant because of my chest!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/2017...s-her-wax-figure-at-madam-tussauds-hollywood/

*Kylie Jenner* debuts her new wax figure at _Madame Tussauds Hollywood_ on Tuesday night (July 18) in Los Angeles.

The 19-year-old reality TV star posed for pictures with her new wax figure – which was modeled based off of *Kylie*‘s glistening _2016 Met Gala_ look.

Back in February, *Kylie* shared a sneak peek of herself modeling and getting measured for her wax figure.

*Kylie*‘s sister *Kim Kardashian* and *Kendall Jenner* both have their own wax figures already.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

It's a damn shame that you can barely tell the difference between her and the wax figure.


----------



## berrydiva

Which is which?! Sheesh.


----------



## WishList986

This is one of their most accurate figures yet, but that's probably more of an insult to Kylie than a praise to their work.


----------



## mkr

Is Madames getting desperate?  Why Kylie?  Is she really famous?


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Is Madames getting desperate?  Why Kylie?  Is she really famous?


Well she has ~100M IG followers so maybe they're trying to gain some exposure. Beyonce has the most like IG pics and they just had a wax figure of Lindsey Lohan playing Beyonce on display too. They're just trying to keep up with the times I guess.


----------



## gillianna

The wax figure could never be a true picture of her because she is forever changing her body with plastic surgery or fillers.


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> http://cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/2017...s-her-wax-figure-at-madam-tussauds-hollywood/
> 
> *Kylie Jenner* debuts her new wax figure at _Madame Tussauds Hollywood_ on Tuesday night (July 18) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 19-year-old reality TV star posed for pictures with her new wax figure – which was modeled based off of *Kylie*‘s glistening _2016 Met Gala_ look.
> 
> Back in February, *Kylie* shared a sneak peek of herself modeling and getting measured for her wax figure.
> 
> *Kylie*‘s sister *Kim Kardashian* and *Kendall Jenner* both have their own wax figures already.


The wax figure's boobs are at least one boob job behind. Which brings me to.......did she just go to the dentist again? Her boobs are looking massive for the last week.


----------



## mkr

Her boobs look bad and why does she have to pull up her dress.  Kylie we know you have legs.


----------



## Sandi.el

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> It's a damn shame that you can barely tell the difference between her and the wax figure.



The wax figure looks better


----------



## ayutilovesGST

mkr said:


> Her boobs look bad and why does she have to pull up her dress.  Kylie we know you have legs.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sasha2012

She's a lofty 5ft 10in so needs no help standing out from the crowd.

But Kendall Jenner, accompanied by braless sister Kim Kardashian, still managed to garner attention by highlighting her tiny waist on Tuesday.

The 21-year-old runway model wore a super tight ruffled mini dress with off-the-shoulder sleeves and a delicate spaghetti strap.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-tiny-waist-ruffled-dress.html#ixzz4ouxYPDdx


----------



## berrydiva

Is Kim wearing a skirt or shorts? It's a cute outfit either way....I'd wear it but then again, I love a good camo pant/shorts paired with a white or black bodysuit.

I actually had on a black bodysuit without a bra last weekend and didn't realize, until we were out, that you could see through it because of the lighting. One woman came up to me, according to her she was embarrassed for me; she quietly and politely told me that you could see straight through my shirt. I told her I know and didn't realize until just now...but hey they're just boobs and we all have nipples no biggie, right? She absolutly couldnt understand why I wasn't embarrassed. I found it comical that more women were bothered and looking than the men. The majority of the men didn't seem to care.  I still dont understand women being so bothered by some nipples and aeroelas but different strokes and all that jazz.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is ordinarily glammed up from head-to-toe.

But on Friday, Kylie Jenner looked to have gone makeup-free as she enjoyed a meal at Blue Table in Los Angeles.

The Life of Kylie star , 19, was joined by friend and personal assistant, Victoria Villarroel.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-T-shirt-sweats-grabs-food.html#ixzz4ovK4mNCv


----------



## VickyB

All that plastic surgery and she looks like this.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

For a second I thought her assistant had a birkin and I was kinda surprised that a PA could afford a birkin and figured it was a hand-me-down, but then I realized she's just carrying Kylie's birkin lol


----------



## berrydiva

bellebellebelle19 said:


> For a second I thought her assistant had a birkin and I was kinda surprised that a PA could afford a birkin and figured it was a hand-me-down, but then I realized she's just carrying Kylie's birkin lol


A lot of PA's to celebs and the wealthy can afford a Birkin. A lot of their expenses are covered by their bosses. Sometimes their boss gifts it to them too. I've met quite the many Admin Assistants to CEOs and high level execs making a lot of money and able to afford Birkins and the like.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don't like the way Kendall styled that Zimmermann dress at all. 

Kylie has been keeping a low profile lately...is she still messing with Travis?


----------



## WishList986

I'm digging Kylie's fluffy slides, those would be mad comfortable for errand running.


----------



## tirza

Wow @berrydiva  I love the way you put it.. "disrupting the system"  indeed they are cheating the system and getting famous, and rich as well.
Honestly  I think Kylie is smart and a good strategist. She has the best surgeries and she inspired young girls worldwide to get surgeries as well.
As saying goes "if you're born beautiful, then you win the lottery of life"
I will add one more.. "if you become more beautiful after surgery, then you have a double win a.k.a jackpot"


----------



## tirza

guccimamma said:


> thank you for the explanation,  i don't follow them on anything...but have clicked on gossip sights.  would hate for that to equate to a payment in any way.
> 
> what gets me are the stories on msn homepage that require you to click 25 times to see how it ends...or a list of the most expensive cities, or best beaches,  i know that's revenue...yet sometimes i just do it.


I hate those sites as well but they have such catchy click bait titles that make you curious and once you click you keep clicking until the end of the list!


----------



## tirza

I personally think that Kylie is looking better.. Much better than Kim and Kendall nowadays. She has such a hypnotic effect with young people and they all try to copy her style. 
Young girls nowadays are using fillers and getting surgeries because of Kylie's huge influence


----------



## White Orchid

Hypnotic effect


----------



## White Orchid

Sasha2012 said:


> She's a lofty 5ft 10in so needs no help standing out from the crowd.
> 
> But Kendall Jenner, accompanied by braless sister Kim Kardashian, still managed to garner attention by highlighting her tiny waist on Tuesday.
> 
> The 21-year-old runway model wore a super tight ruffled mini dress with off-the-shoulder sleeves and a delicate spaghetti strap.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-tiny-waist-ruffled-dress.html#ixzz4ouxYPDdx


If Kim ain't careful, those areoles are gonna be sitting on her shoulder blades soon enough.


----------



## prettyprincess

berrydiva said:


> Is Kim wearing a skirt or shorts? It's a cute outfit either way....I'd wear it but then again, I love a good camo pant/shorts paired with a white or black bodysuit.
> 
> I actually had on a black bodysuit without a bra last weekend and didn't realize, until we were out, that you could see through it because of the lighting. One woman came up to me, according to her she was embarrassed for me; she quietly and politely told me that you could see straight through my shirt. I told her I know and didn't realize until just now...but hey they're just boobs and we all have nipples no biggie, right? She absolutly couldnt understand why I wasn't embarrassed. I found it comical that more women were bothered and looking than the men. The majority of the men didn't seem to care.  I still dont understand women being so bothered by some nipples and aeroelas but different strokes and all that jazz.



Idk, I find it so trashy when women purposely put their breasts or a$$ cheeks on display. It's ok to leave something to the imagination. I'm not talking about you specifically, but I understand why others were staring.


----------



## WishList986

Personally, I love that we are finally reclaiming our bodies and wearing what we want. Yes, this means Kim can get away with some of her tacky outfits (if they can even be called that).


----------



## berrydiva

prettyprincess said:


> Idk, I find it so trashy when women purposely put their breasts or a$$ cheeks on display. It's ok to leave something to the imagination. I'm not talking about you specifically, but I understand why others were staring.


Oh trust me, I felt their judgement and sure some probably thought I did it on purpose but I gave not one solitary fcuks because I was busy enjoying myself. A female's body is not the only thing that can be left to imagination (plus no one ever says that to men)....there's all types of personality traits, sexual habits, assets, etc that one can leave up the imagination...we're more than our body. Ultimately, the SO liked it so seems it was a happy accident....made me feel slightly more confident and powerful.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Leave what to the imagination? There isn't really a need to _imagine_ what breasts look like  I'm pretty sure we all know, it surely isn't a secret.

It's so weird to me how pressed some women are over titties. Like do you imaginary pearl clutch or cover your eyes at the sight of your own as well?


----------



## WishList986

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Leave what to the imagination? There isn't really a need to _imagine_ what breasts look like  I'm pretty sure we all know, it surely isn't a secret.
> 
> It's so weird to me how pressed some women are over titties. *Like do you imaginary pearl clutch or cover your eyes at the sight of your own as well?*


Nearly spit out my morning coffee


----------



## Cocoabean

I dunno, call me old fashioned, but nipples and a$$ cracks should remain covered from sight in public. Society is forever changing though, and it wasn't that many years ago that a woman wearing pants caused pearl clutching. 

Had I seen Berrydiva that day, I'd not have said anything to her. I'd also not have stared. I may have clutched my pearls in my head, but that's my issue. I don't care for nipples showing through clothing, so I don't show my nipples through my clothing. Take that!!


----------



## prettyprincess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Leave what to the imagination? There isn't really a need to _imagine_ what breasts look like  I'm pretty sure we all know, it surely isn't a secret.
> 
> It's so weird to me how pressed some women are over titties. Like do you imaginary pearl clutch or cover your eyes at the sight of your own as well?



I'm not pressed over anything, I just think it's trashy and attention seeking. Guess I'm old fashioned like that.
 If a guys penis was peeking through his pants I'd also clutch my pearls.


----------



## gillianna

In our society today both younger and older girls think how celebrities look/post half naked on social media is normal and they want to copy it.  I have a 18 year old daughter and so far she has not dressed in a trashy way that would make me tell her to change outfits.  She is very tall and does have a problem finding things long enough since everything is cut juniors size for height too.  While she can fit into the clothing she needs a few inches of length so she gets upset with shopping.  She also now knows to check herself in a full length mirror on all sides to make sure things fit properly.  She and her friends dress more beach surfer girl casual versus club wear.  


   I have been shocked at the outfits I have seen many young girls wear out in public.  A few of my friends have daughters in the 13-17 age range and I have been very surprised at some of their outfit choices which look like NY club wear and yet their moms say they look so cute.  Yes if you are 24 years old.  Two of my friend's daughters are very large chested and both like to copy the Kfamily way of dressing.  Both their rooms have magazine pictures of Kylie and Kim taped to their walls.  To me this is just so sad that you value your worth on appearance and wanting to look like another person.  One of my best friends is a teacher and she says the girls dress really bad starting in 5-6th grade with many changing into new clothes in the bathroom before school and back to their old clothes after school so their parents don't see what they wear.  

At this point I think half naked/naked doesn't even shock many people anymore.  It now is who can outdo one another when someone posts a picture.


----------



## YSoLovely

tirza said:


> I personally think that *Kylie is looking better.. Much better than Kim and Kendall* nowadays.* She has such a hypnotic effect *with young people and they all try to copy her style.
> Young girls nowadays are using fillers and getting surgeries because of Kylie's huge influence


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Leave what to the imagination? There isn't really a need to _imagine_ what breasts look like  I'm pretty sure we all know, it surely isn't a secret


I think the body just bothers some people. I have a friend who says she has to have all the lights off to be intimate.....she's just not comfortable with nakeness in any form. She just grew up in a way that her mom placed all of these burdens on her about the female body and as a grown adult she's very bothered and uncomfortable with seeing boobs. Everyone has their thing and the US is quite puritanical still.


----------



## berrydiva

gillianna said:


> In our society today both younger and older girls think how celebrities look/post half naked on social media is normal and they want to copy it.  I have a 18 year old daughter and so far she has not dressed in a trashy way that would make me tell her to change outfits.  She is very tall and does have a problem finding things long enough since everything is cut juniors size for height too.  While she can fit into the clothing she needs a few inches of length so she gets upset with shopping.  She also now knows to check herself in a full length mirror on all sides to make sure things fit properly.  She and her friends dress more beach surfer girl casual versus club wear.
> 
> 
> I have been shocked at the outfits I have seen many young girls wear out in public.  A few of my friends have daughters in the 13-17 age range and I have been very surprised at some of their outfit choices which look like NY club wear and yet their moms say they look so cute.  Yes if you are 24 years old.  Two of my friend's daughters are very large chested and both like to copy the Kfamily way of dressing.  Both their rooms have magazine pictures of Kylie and Kim taped to their walls.  To me this is just so sad that you value your worth on appearance and wanting to look like another person.  One of my best friends is a teacher and she says the girls dress really bad starting in 5-6th grade with many changing into new clothes in the bathroom before school and back to their old clothes after school so their parents don't see what they wear.
> 
> At this point I think half naked/naked doesn't even shock many people anymore.  It now is who can outdo one another when someone posts a picture.


What is NY club wear to you? I see a lot of women wear jeans or bodycons for a night out...not anything crazy (we don't really have clubs here anymore) so I'm wondering if you mean MIA or LA fashion nova type club attire.

I hear tales of young girls who want to dress like the Kardashians but I have really yet to see young girls dressed like them. Not saying they don't exist but I don't think it's as widespread as folks on tpf like to believe. Now I do see a lot of grown women dressing in those tacky outfits but not young girls.


----------



## berrydiva

prettyprincess said:


> I'm not pressed over anything, I just think it's trashy and attention seeking. Guess I'm old fashioned like that.
> If a guys penis was peeking through his pants I'd also clutch my pearls.


Sweatpants for men, especially if we're talking Idris or Jon Hamm, are the best item the fashion industry has gifted us....I'll clutch my pearls for a whole different reason. Anyway, I don't think being old fashioned or prudish is necessarily a bad thing...it's just doesn't make old fashioned right and "new fashioned" (lol) wrong.


----------



## berrydiva

Cocoabean said:


> Had I seen Berrydiva that day, I'd not have said anything to her. *I'd also not have stared.* I may have clutched my pearls in my head, but that's my issue. I don't care for nipples showing through clothing, so I don't show my nipples through my clothing. Take that!!


How rude! I have spectular breast! 






Many years ago, I used to be concerned about nipples showing through my clothing...making sure I get bras that lined or had something to cover myself and all that other crap that you do when you live in fear of the dreaded nipple showing through your clothes. There's a little less stress in not worrying about it now. It really consumes too much energy, and you don't even realize, worrying about a nipple that we all have.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> How rude! I have spectular breast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many years ago, I used to be concerned about nipples showing through my clothing...making sure I get bras that lined or had something to cover myself and all that other crap that you do when you live in fear of the dreaded nipple showing through your clothes. There's a little less stress in not worrying about it now. It really consumes too much energy, and you don't even realize, worrying about a nipple that we all have.


Berry do you have children?  Just curious.  I used to have spectacular breasts until I had children and got old.


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


>


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Berry do you have children?  Just curious.  I used to have spectacular breasts until I had children and got old.


I have not birthed any babies...but I jest about the spectacular part, I'm not at swing low sweet chariot just yet but day by day a reduction and lift are becoming a growing thought..

But sounds like you're saying those biddies are just envious?  they weren't biddies...most of them were within my age group/+10


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSoLovely said:


>



No lie, I winced just a little bit when I saw this gif. Jesus, how is that the face of a teenager?! 



berrydiva said:


> I think the body just bothers some people. *I have a friend who says she has to have all the lights off to be intimate.....she's just not comfortable with nakeness in any form. *She just grew up in a way that her mom placed all of these burdens on her about the female body and as a grown adult she's very bothered and uncomfortable with seeing boobs. Everyone has their thing and the US is quite puritanical still.



That sucks, she's missing out on good morning glory, lol. 

No but seriously, I get it. In undergrad I had a friend who wasn't really comfortable with nudity/sexuality either. Her mother raised her that you keep it clean and leave it alone...no extras. She's since grown out that tho. 

I'm ok with people having their thing, just don't impose your thing on other folks, that's all.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> I have not birthed any babies...but I jest about the spectacular part, I'm not at swing low sweet chariot just yet but day by day a reduction and lift are becoming a growing thought..
> 
> But sounds like you're saying those biddies are just envious?  they weren't biddies...most of them were within my age group/+10


I'm sure people are envious and people are prudes too.  Where I live mouths would fall open if I wore what you wore.  But in a big city I wouldn't think it would be a big deal.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> I'm sure people are envious and people are prudes too.  Where I live mouths would fall open if I wore what you wore.  But in a big city I wouldn't think it would be a big deal.


I honestly don't it was an envious thing...just some people are more prudish than others...that can't be helped. I should also say, I wasn't wearing anything crazy...it was a basic black cotton tank bodysuit but unfortunately was more sheer than I realized once on and under lights that were brighter than my closet. And, yeah like you said...this is a big city...no one really cares all that much.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *That sucks, she's missing out on good morning glory, lol. *
> 
> No but seriously, I get it. In undergrad I had a friend who wasn't really comfortable with nudity/sexuality either. Her mother raised her that you keep it clean and leave it alone...no extras. She's since grown out that tho.
> 
> I'm ok with people having their thing, just don't impose your thing on other folks, that's all.


Yes she is @ the bolded....the topic of porn makes her ridiculously uncomfortable. If she weren't a 42 year old woman, I wouldn't laugh at her but I do...it's not nice but I don't curr....she's too old to be that bothered by a convo about porn.


----------



## Kidclarke

I wouldn't wear anything with my nipples exposed, but I'm all for it if someone else wants to. 
My only qualm is those super short shorts where the ass cheek is coming out. Just looks uncomfortable, but then again so are heels. Heels look cute to me though so to each their own.


----------



## YSoLovely

Kidclarke said:


> I wouldn't wear anything with my nipples exposed, but I'm all for it if someone else wants to.
> My only qualm is those super short shorts where the ass cheek is coming out. Just looks uncomfortable, but then again so are heels. Heels look cute to me though so to each their own.



I'm with you on the booty shorts. Having half your a** just hang out looks sloppy to me.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'm not opposed to a hint of cheek peeking out of shorts. Just that really small cuff where the butt ends and the thigh begins, lol.



berrydiva said:


> Yes she is @ the bolded....the topic of porn makes her ridiculously uncomfortable. If she weren't a 42 year old woman, I wouldn't laugh at her but I do...it's not nice but I don't curr....she's too old to be that bothered by a convo about porn.



Tell her to look at it as an education tool.  Something to learn about, lol.


----------



## Cocoabean

berrydiva said:


> How rude! I have spectular breast!



Sooooo sorry, Luv....if you like, I will be horrified, clutch my pearls, and say something!! Just let me know where to see you!! We can put on quite the show, you spectacular thing, you!


----------



## berrydiva

Cocoabean said:


> Sooooo sorry, Luv....if you like, I will be horrified, clutch my pearls, and say something!! Just let me know where to see you!! We can put on quite the show, you spectacular thing, you!


----------



## bagsforme

Anybody watch Life of Kylie ?  It was ok.  She has such a monotone voice.  Kinda boring.  I'm just curious and will watch a few more episodes.  
I still wonder how they built such an empire but yet I get sucked into watching their shows. Unexplainable.


----------



## berrydiva

bagsforme said:


> Anybody watch Life of Kylie ?  It was ok.  She has such a monotone voice.  Kinda boring.  I'm just curious and will watch a few more episodes.
> I still wonder how they built such an empire but yet I get sucked into watching their shows. Unexplainable.


That's how they built an empire....you're sucked into watching their show. You watch, you contribute.


----------



## ManilaMama

bagsforme said:


> Anybody watch Life of Kylie ?  It was ok.  She has such a monotone voice.  Kinda boring.  I'm just curious and will watch a few more episodes.
> I still wonder how they built such an empire but yet I get sucked into watching their shows. Unexplainable.



I never planned to watch but it showed up on my YouTube recommends (maybe because I was just watching Kim K's collabs with the makeup folks). So I watched it. It was very boring. She speaks so slow. And it felt extra scripted. Maybe because she spoke so slowly as if she was trying to remember what she planned to say. I was expecting more eye candy. More videos of how her makeup is done (they were so quick) or videos of her closet or I don't know.. more of the "everyday Kylie" that supposedly she wants us to get to know. Meh over all. I wouldn't be watching again.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

bagsforme said:


> Anybody watch Life of Kylie ?  It was ok.  She has such a monotone voice.  Kinda boring.  I'm just curious and will watch a few more episodes.
> I still wonder how they built such an empire but yet I get sucked into watching their shows. Unexplainable.


No and I am not planning to anytime soon. I'd rather waste my free time on something better. You know the show is all about her saying "Like" and how she grow up around the media and how she just wants to be normal (ohh poor baby).


----------



## Sasha2012

She has reason to celebrate after it emerged her beauty company, Kylie Cosmetics, has earned an incredible $420 million in retail sales in just 18 months.

And Kylie Jenner toasted her achievement by posing for a series of seriously sexy swimsuit shots on Wednesday afternoon, just hours after news of her business success was revealed.

The teen entrepreneur, 19, showed off her famously voluptuous curves in a tiny nude string bikini as she relaxed poolside in Los Angeles.

Just 18 months after launching her first lip kit in 2015, the teenager's Kylie Cosmetics has earned $420 million in retails sales, according to Women's Wear Daily.

The entrepreneur's brand will hit one billion dollars by 2022.

In the exclusive story, WWD reported on Wednesday that Kylie Cosmetics will see a 25% increase in sales in 2017 - which would be $386 million.

Kylie, who is set to turn 20 on August 10, told the website: 'I do want stores, my own store...I think it's time people walk into a store and see Kylie Cosmetics.

Last year she released the limited edition Birthday Collection, which brought in $10 million in 24 hours.

Kylie's mom Kris Jenner presented documentation to WWD to prove the incredible sales numbers - the first time they have ever disclosed the information.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...uptuous-curves-nude-bikini.html#ixzz4pJ92LLDG


----------



## CeeJay

OMG .. that face of hers ..


----------



## Prima Ballerina

That face is so confusing to me, I just can't see a 19 year old girl when I look at it. She looks like she could be 30, or 35, or even 40. I can't imagine what she will actually look like when she reaches those ages. Hopefully some of this can be reversed if she ever decides to take it easy on the cosmetic procedures.


----------



## WishList986

Her toes are grey in the 4th pic? Girl, just wear some damn shoes that fit.


----------



## White Orchid

Her implants are huge.  What cup size is she now?  And that profile shot emphasises all the filler in her lips and the area under her nose.  So much upkeep!


----------



## White Orchid

This came up on my Instagram feed/suggestion 

https://instagram.com/p/BXf4zcZlhJk/


----------



## YSoLovely

White Orchid said:


> This came up on my Instagram feed/suggestion
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BXf4zcZlhJk/









This generation is f***ed


----------



## beekmanhill

Yes, the big dilemma she has on her show is maintaining this public personality that is so at odds with her real self, haha. 
My God, she made such a killing on those cosmetics.   She has no middleman, she sells just from her own site, so the profits are all hers and mommies, except for manufacturing expenses that we know are low in the cosmetic industry.  She doesn't advertise except for Snap and IG.   She sells out everything she introduces.   Now this can't keep up, but she's made enough that it doesn't have to keep going. 

Her lips look just terrible on the show.


----------



## bagsforme

^True she doesn't have to keep going.  Which is why I don't get her complaining about the fame.  Just disappear and live off what you've made.  But this family is to into the fame even though they complain about it.   Especially Kylie and Kendall who've not really known life without a camera.  
I keep saying they're not going to last either but its been 10 years and still going strong.  

I think her body looks great in those bikini photos.  Her boobs look great.  

YSoLovely - LOL you are so right.  This generation is F*****


----------



## Jikena

Viva La Fashion said:


> No and I am not planning to anytime soon. I'd rather waste my free time on something better. You know the show is all about her saying "Like" and how she grow up around the media and how she just wants to be normal (ohh poor baby).



Saw a sneak peek on FB. She was talking with her friends. One of them asked her why she never went to prom and her answer was so dramatic : "I was homeschooled... I had to unfollow all my highschool friends, they thought I hated them, but I couldn't handle seeing them in their prom dresses boubouboupoorme". 

Then in another sneak peek, she was talking to the camera about how she understood someone's situation (I don't remember what it was about) because she always felt like an outsider blablabla... Poor Kylie. So misunderstood. 

Also, in the few sneak peeks I've seen, she looks absolutely awful. She looks good in pictures/when she's standing still, but as soon as her face moves...


----------



## Jikena

White Orchid said:


> This came up on my Instagram feed/suggestion
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BXf4zcZlhJk/



... 

Funny how she advertised the show as "her true self" and "showing how she's not actually vapid" etc... then this.


----------



## berrydiva

beekmanhill said:


> Yes, the big dilemma she has on her show is maintaining this public personality that is so at odds with her real self, haha.
> My God, she made such a killing on those cosmetics.   She has no middleman, she sells just from her own site, so the profits are all hers and mommies, except for manufacturing expenses that we know are low in the cosmetic industry.  She doesn't advertise except for Snap and IG.   She sells out everything she introduces.   Now this can't keep up, but she's made enough that it doesn't have to keep going.
> 
> Her lips look just terrible on the show.


If she continues with this slow expansion of her product range the way she has been, she absolutely can keep it going. Apparently, the quality has been getting better as well.

She sends a lot of product to beauty influencers like other brands especially the online brands. The game has changed....traditional advertising doesn't work anymore. Marketing takes place on YT, snap and IG....getting beauty "gurus" to review her products on YouTube has been her biggest marketing outlet. She almost needs to continue her selfies and snaps to advertise her products.

Colourpop will be in Sephora soon so if she expands her product range and refines it a bit, i can see her products being sold at retailers as well. I will say she, at least, seems committed to her makeup brand unlike Kim who's all over the place. 

I do wonder just how much Kris pushed her into the spotlight vs her wanting it and Kris being supportive..all those procedures so young is just sad.


----------



## beekmanhill

berrydiva said:


> If she continues with this slow expansion of her product range the way she has been, she absolutely can keep it going. Apparently, the quality has been getting better as well.
> 
> She sends a lot of product to beauty influencers like other brands especially the online brands. The game has changed....traditional advertising doesn't work anymore. Marketing takes place on YT, snap and IG....getting beauty "gurus" to review her products on YouTube has been her biggest marketing outlet. She almost needs to continue her selfies and snaps to advertise her products.
> 
> Colourpop will be in Sephora soon so if she expands her product range and refines it a bit, i can see her products being sold at retailers as well. I will say she, at least, seems committed to her makeup brand unlike Kim who's all over the place.
> 
> I do wonder just how much Kris pushed her into the spotlight vs her wanting it and Kris being supportive..all those procedures so young is just sad.



Its true, supposedly her products are getting better, but I thought (maybe I'm wrong) that the enthusiasm about them had waned somewhat.  It's amazing what influence these influencers have.  I watch some of them.  She does seem interested in them so I hope she follows through.
I wonder how long it took Estee Lauder to reach this level, marketing her cream from store to store on foot, expanding a bit at a time.     
Look at the money the big brands are paying the smaller YouTube popular brands when they buy them out.


----------



## terebina786

She played the makeup game right, this is what Kim should've done in her prime but she jumped on too late.   Kylie Cosmetics, KKW and ColourPop are owned by one company, I can't remember the name though.  I love CP.  I just got their concealers, brushes. a bunch of their eye shadows and their Ultra Satin lippies are my go-to.  I have one Kylie lip kit and its exactly the same formula as CP so I don't bother with Kylie's stuff anymore, just go straight to CP.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looks horrible for her age.


----------



## berrydiva

beekmanhill said:


> Its true, supposedly her products are getting better, but I thought (maybe I'm wrong) that the enthusiasm about them had waned somewhat.  It's amazing what influence these influencers have.  I watch some of them.  She does seem interested in them so I hope she follows through.
> I wonder how long it took Estee Lauder to reach this level, marketing her cream from store to store on foot, expanding a bit at a time.
> Look at the money the big brands are paying the smaller YouTube popular brands when they buy them out.


From what I see, it doesn't seem like the enthusiasm has waned....when she comes out with new products they seems to move. I don't know about her palettes quality but the colors and pigmentation seem good. 

It's amazing how much technology has enabled the manufacturing and marketing process. It probably took Estee years to reach the same in revenues. What's sad is that it took some of these big brands so long to get hip to the YouTube and IG game. MAC used to be the place to go when you wanted the latest in cool products....they rested on their laurels for so long that people forgot about them. 

I don't hate the Kardashians as much as some folks on here so if Kylie puts out something I like, I'll purchase.


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> She played the makeup game right, this is what Kim should've done in her prime but she jumped on too late.   Kylie Cosmetics, KKW and ColourPop are owned by one company, I can't remember the name though.  I love CP.  I just got their concealers, brushes. a bunch of their eye shadows and their Ultra Satin lippies are my go-to.  I have one Kylie lip kit and its exactly the same formula as CP so I don't bother with Kylie's stuff anymore, just go straight to CP.


Seed Beauty is the parent....it's a pretty brilliant model. They're basically to beauty companies what VC are to tech startups. These older traditional brands need to get with the times.


----------



## beekmanhill

It probably took Estée Lauder decades, store by store, product by product.  And she was innovative; she brought new products to market.   She also introduced gift with purchase.  There was no social media then, just newspapers and magazines.  Estée herself was dead (I think) by the time her company bought Bobbi Brown and MAC.   That was a huge deal at the time.  Now it's just expected.  Estée is considered an old stodgy company now and I guess her old primary brand acquisitions are as well. Their corporate offices probably got too large and stodgy and didn't keep up with technology trends.   (They did acquire Le Labo though, a fairly adventurous fragrance line).

I think over the next few years there will be a huge consolidation of makeup brands.  Now there are too many brands, too many products, and too many releases.  You can't keep up.


----------



## YSoLovely

^^EL bought Too Faced, a brand that is very much social media influencer and hype driven.

Kris announcing those supposed sales numbers to WWD makes me think they're looking for investors.

Kylie Kosmetics is still "hot", but there seems to be a trend of influencers pushing more affordable, drugstore products lately. They know their followers can't afford to spend $20 per lipstick or $45 on eyeshadow palettes every other week.

From what I gather, Kylie's quality seems to be good/improving, but most people agree that the price is excessive and some gurus will even suggest chaper alternatives. Wet n Wild & Colorpop are probably two of the most obvious alternatives.


----------



## tweegy

beekmanhill said:


> It probably took Estée Lauder decades, store by store, product by product.  And she was innovative; she brought new products to market.   She also introduced gift with purchase.  There was no social media then, just newspapers and magazines.  Estée herself was dead (I think) by the time her company bought Bobbi Brown and MAC.   That was a huge deal at the time.  Now it's just expected.  Estée is considered an old stodgy company now and I guess her old primary brand acquisitions are as well. Their corporate offices probably got too large and stodgy and didn't keep up with technology trends.   (They did acquire Le Labo though, a fairly adventurous fragrance line).
> 
> I think over the next few years there will be a huge consolidation of makeup brands.  Now there are too many brands, too many products, and too many releases.  You can't keep up.



Estee is one of the old brands trying to revamp to appeal to millennials... that's why they did that estee edit but didn't do so well.. I think we will actually see these old brands start to rebrand and reboot. I believe I read tiffanys is also trying to vamp their brand... folks aren't buying like they did say 10 yrs ago


----------



## beekmanhill

tweegy said:


> Estee is one of the old brands trying to revamp to appeal to millennials... that's why they did that estee edit but didn't do so well.. I think we will actually see these old brands start to rebrand and reboot. I believe I read tiffanys is also trying to vamp their brand... folks aren't buying like they did say 10 yrs ago



Yeah and they picked Kendall to model for the brand, but it didn't really work.


----------



## berrydiva

beekmanhill said:


> Estée is considered an old stodgy company now and I guess her old primary brand acquisitions are as well. Their corporate offices probably got too large and stodgy and didn't keep up with technology trends.   (They did acquire Le Labo though, a fairly adventurous fragrance line)..


This is my main gripe with these companies that like to blame millenials for their downturn in revenues and relevancy. If you made things that appealed to them, they'd buy it; however, the expectations of some of these older brands is that they should be first choice simply because they've been around so long. 

I love Estee products actually. It's just such a shame that they, like other older brands, took so long to realize that they no longer dictate the market trends.


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> This is my main gripe with these companies that like to blame millenials for their downturn in revenues and relevancy. If you made things that appealed to them, they'd buy it; however, the expectations of some of these older brands is that they should be first choice simply because they've been around so long.
> 
> I love Estee products actually. It's just such a shame that they, like other older brands, took so long to realize that they no longer dictate the market trends.



Me too I love the brand... but status isn't why people buy anymore... sticking a full page In a vanity fair or vogue magazine isn't gonna cut it anymore.... so better late than never that they revamp...and drugstore brands are now giving them a good run for their market...


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> Me too I love the brand... but status isn't why people buy anymore... sticking a full page In a vanity fair or vogue magazine isn't gonna cut it anymore.... so better late than never that they revamp...and drugstore brands are now giving them a good run for their market...


Listen.  NYX is doing the damn thing.


----------



## GoGlam

These girls need to thank whichever god they pray to every day that they have Kris Jenner to practically print money for them.  That woman is definitely among the brighter crayons in the box.


----------



## Jayne1

terebina786 said:


> She played the makeup game right, this is what Kim should've done in her prime but she jumped on too late.   Kylie Cosmetics, KKW and ColourPop are owned by one company, I can't remember the name though.  I love CP.  I just got their concealers, brushes. a bunch of their eye shadows and their Ultra Satin lippies are my go-to.  I have one Kylie lip kit and its exactly the same formula as CP so I don't bother with Kylie's stuff anymore, just go straight to CP.


She's dealing with some lawsuits though. The K lawyers must do very well, money wise.


----------



## Jayne1

beekmanhill said:


> Yeah and they picked Kendall to model for the brand, but it didn't really work.


True -- the whole line ended up in Sephora's sale section.


----------



## vink

Jayne1 said:


> True -- the whole line ended up in Sephora's sale section.



I think Estée Lauder has the image as an older, mature woman's brand. It's not hip and colorful or innovative anymore. Their biggest seller is the night serum targeting a wrinkle fighter. Their makeup line is blah. The fragrance, although still somewhat popular, isn't among the new generation. I don't think Kendal can singlehandedly help them turn around. Not even 10 Kendals. They need to learn something from Lancôme or Clarins. These two are also old, but manage to stay somewhat current once in a while. Lancôme is very strong in their base makeup game right now and Clarins always surprises with some new launch once in a while. I haven't seen anything from Estée Lauder that get me excited in ages. I don't think it's only Kendal's problem.


----------



## poopsie

My first job out of college back in 79/80 was at a cosmetic counter in one of the big (at the time) department stores. I had to help out at the Lauder counter when they had their promotions and it was an 'old lady'  line even back then.
The cosmetics lines were marketed as either a color line or a treatment line. The more youth oriented lines were usually color. Lauder was a treatment line. Even their counter staff was mature.
There is nothing wrong with their products...........they just never have or never will appeal to everyone and IMO they would be foolish to try to. Most people pick and choose from different lines. I don't think I have ever known anyone who is 100% brand loyal.


----------



## terebina786

EL's Double Wear foundation and heat wave highlighter kind of have a cult following.... a lot of YouTubers and beauty gurus like it - that's all I can think off.


----------



## YSoLovely

terebina786 said:


> *EL's Double Wear foundation* and heat wave highlighter kind of have a cult following.... a lot of YouTubers and beauty gurus like it - that's all I can think off.



Love it! Actually any brand that comes out with a wide range of shades, instead of the usual 50 shades of beige + 2 mediums & 1 deep shade, is good in my books


----------



## beekmanhill

Yes, EL has had a huge variety of shades for a long time.  
I used to love their ads.  I believe they were the first to use a single model for their products.  They later expanded to use three or four.


----------



## glistenpearls

Sasha2012 said:


> She has reason to celebrate after it emerged her beauty company, Kylie Cosmetics, has earned an incredible $420 million in retail sales in just 18 months.
> 
> And Kylie Jenner toasted her achievement by posing for a series of seriously sexy swimsuit shots on Wednesday afternoon, just hours after news of her business success was revealed.
> 
> The teen entrepreneur, 19, showed off her famously voluptuous curves in a tiny nude string bikini as she relaxed poolside in Los Angeles.
> 
> Just 18 months after launching her first lip kit in 2015, the teenager's Kylie Cosmetics has earned $420 million in retails sales, according to Women's Wear Daily.
> 
> The entrepreneur's brand will hit one billion dollars by 2022.
> 
> In the exclusive story, WWD reported on Wednesday that Kylie Cosmetics will see a 25% increase in sales in 2017 - which would be $386 million.
> 
> Kylie, who is set to turn 20 on August 10, told the website: 'I do want stores, my own store...I think it's time people walk into a store and see Kylie Cosmetics.
> 
> Last year she released the limited edition Birthday Collection, which brought in $10 million in 24 hours.
> 
> Kylie's mom Kris Jenner presented documentation to WWD to prove the incredible sales numbers - the first time they have ever disclosed the information.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...uptuous-curves-nude-bikini.html#ixzz4pJ92LLDG


Why does she look like Blac Chyna in these pictures (the one in white suit)?


----------



## WishList986

The Double Wear foundation has been a lifesaver for me! That's the only thing that interests me from their line, though.


----------



## berrydiva

I don't know....Estee face products has a good following with a lot of the YT beauty gurus. Especially the double wear foundation simply because of how good of a product it is but also they make such a wide range of shade. 

I think the biggest issue with Estee edit was the packaging and not the product. The packaging was so boring and honestly hiring Kendall was not a good move; they should've followed suit of the other younger hipper brands and got a youtuber to be their spokesperson, done collabs with the influencers and picked fun packaging/bold colors. It's almost like they don't want to stray to far from their traditional line so they made something close...that makes no sense, I'd rather go over to the Estee section and buy the traditional stuff.


----------



## berrydiva

glistenpearls said:


> Why does she look like Blac Chyna in these pictures (the one in white suit)?


All of these chicks look like each other. They have no identity. Go on IG and they all look alike with the same drag queen makeup. It's not that she looks like Blac Chyna or that Chyna looks like her....the makeup trend that they like is pretending to be a man pretending to be a woman. It looks a mess.


----------



## berrydiva

WishList986 said:


> The Double Wear foundation has been a lifesaver for me! That's the only thing that interests me from their line, though.


The Double Wear Nude has been my summer go to this year. It works just like the double wear but is a bit more sheer so it doesn't feel so heavy especially when it's hot.


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> True -- the whole line ended up in Sephora's sale section.


I haven't seen it in the sale section in our local Sephoras.....still has it's own section which grinds my gears because they took Stila out of one of my Sephora's for stupid Estee Edit.


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> I haven't seen it in the sale section in our local Sephoras.....still has it's own section which grinds my gears because they took Stila out of one of my Sephora's for stupid Estee Edit.


Online its all in the sale section lol.

I need to try EL double wear nude.. I've been having a serious foundation crisis lately.


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> Online its all in the sale section lol.
> 
> I need to try EL double wear nude.. I've been having a serious foundation crisis lately.


Good....maybe they'll get rid of the kiosk for it at the local stores. It's such a waste of space. Double wear nude is fantastic! And so travel friendly as well.


----------



## Jayne1

EL was way off with using a Jenner as a spokesmodel.

Here she is using a mask that will give the customer "youthful looking" eyes.  I think she was 20 years old at the time and she's modelling a product for a more mature woman, since I doubt this is a "millennial" product. 

For EL to think that Jenner is representative of their customer who would want to use an anti-aging eye mask was a huge misstep.

Anyway, The Estée Edit has been discontinued just one year after it rolled out.


----------



## Jayne1

terebina786 said:


> Online its all in the sale section lol.


Yes, so if anyone needs an Estée Edit product, it has been in the on-line sale section of Sephora since the early spring. Here in Canada, anyway.

It was supposed to target millennial consumers, but less than a year after it rolled out, EL discontinued it.


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, so if anyone needs an Estée Edit product, it has been in the on-line sale section of Sephora since the early spring. Here in Canada, anyway.
> 
> It was supposed to target millennial consumers, but less than a year after it rolled out, EL discontinued it.


You're really pressed about this, huh?


----------



## WishList986

berrydiva said:


> The Double Wear Nude has been my summer go to this year. It works just like the double wear but is a bit more sheer so it doesn't feel so heavy especially when it's hot.


Oooh I need this. Nothing worse than having slimy cake face in the summer


----------



## Jayne1

What is the point about having an ignore button if the ignored person quotes you and you have to see the acerbic tone?

Apparently Kylie's show ranked 12 and 13.  Which means that even though her first two shows ran back to back, many viewers tuned out for the 2nd episode.  

Even Rob & Chyna's show did better.


----------



## berrydiva

^^


----------



## mkr

EL Double Wear is really good.  It is waterproof.  It dries really fast though so you have to hurry when you put it on.  It's not even slightly oily.  It dries and stays and is a bit of a beotch to get off.


----------



## redney

EL isn't hurting. It owns a *ton* of brands: Estee Lauder, Aramis, Clinique, Prescriptives, Lab Series, Origins, Tommy Hilfiger, MAC, Kiton, La Mer, Bobbi Brown, Donna Karan New York, DKNY, Aveda, Jo Malone London, Bumble and bumble, Michael Kors, Darphin, Tom Ford, Smashbox, Ermenegildo Zegna, AERIN, Tory Burch, RODIN olio lusso, Le Labo, Editions de Parfums Frederic Malle, GLAMGLOW, By Kilian, BECCA and Too Faced.

(source https://www.reuters.com/finance/stocks/companyProfile?symbol=EL)


----------



## White Orchid

Jayne1 said:


> What is the point about having an ignore button if the ignored person quotes you and you have to see the acerbic tone?
> 
> Apparently Kylie's show ranked 12 and 13.  Which means that even though her first two shows ran back to back, many viewers tuned out for the 2nd episode.
> 
> Even Rob & Chyna's show did better.


That's my one pet peeve about this forum.  I still love the feature, but yeah, annoying as, well, you know the rest lol.


----------



## SpacePants

Jerry Garcia would be rolling in his grave if he could see Kylie wearing a Grateful Dead tee in that Instagram selfie video.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> All of these chicks look like each other. They have no identity. Go on IG and they all look alike with the same drag queen makeup. It's not that she looks like Blac Chyna or that Chyna looks like her....the makeup trend that they like is pretending to be a man pretending to be a woman. It looks a mess.


agree...there was some young singer on tv the other day who looked just like kylie to me


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> agree...there was some young singer on tv the other day who looked just like kylie to me


It's weird...they all want to look like each other. And when you see some of these people in person...holy cow. Their contours are so heavy and the highlight so blinding....their faces look a complete mess.


----------



## guccimamma

GoGlam said:


> These girls need to thank whichever god they pray to every day that they have Kris Jenner to practically print money for them.  That woman is definitely among the brighter crayons in the box.



yes, she is an evil genius.


----------



## Jayne1

redney said:


> EL isn't hurting. It owns a *ton* of brands: Estee Lauder, Aramis, Clinique, Prescriptives, Lab Series, Origins, Tommy Hilfiger, MAC, Kiton, La Mer, Bobbi Brown, Donna Karan New York, DKNY, Aveda, Jo Malone London, Bumble and bumble, Michael Kors, Darphin, Tom Ford, Smashbox, Ermenegildo Zegna, AERIN, Tory Burch, RODIN olio lusso, Le Labo, Editions de Parfums Frederic Malle, GLAMGLOW, By Kilian, BECCA and Too Faced.
> 
> (source https://www.reuters.com/finance/stocks/companyProfile?symbol=EL)


Also, EL just bought into DECIEM and I hope they doesn't ruin it the way they ruined MAC.


----------



## vink

redney said:


> EL isn't hurting. It owns a *ton* of brands: Estee Lauder, Aramis, Clinique, Prescriptives, Lab Series, Origins, Tommy Hilfiger, MAC, Kiton, La Mer, Bobbi Brown, Donna Karan New York, DKNY, Aveda, Jo Malone London, Bumble and bumble, Michael Kors, Darphin, Tom Ford, Smashbox, Ermenegildo Zegna, AERIN, Tory Burch, RODIN olio lusso, Le Labo, Editions de Parfums Frederic Malle, GLAMGLOW, By Kilian, BECCA and Too Faced.
> 
> (source https://www.reuters.com/finance/stocks/companyProfile?symbol=EL)



I Love Darphin. When they pulled it out of my country, I feel so sad.  Now, every time DH get an EU assignment, I always ask him to bring me my favorite serum.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> It's weird...they all want to look like each other. And when you see some of these people in person...holy cow. Their contours are so heavy and the highlight so blinding....their faces look a complete mess.


Yep, completely agree!
Plus, the heavy foundation, contouring and highlighter makes their faces look dirty, like they never take off their makeup and just keep reapplying every day. It's nasty looking.


----------



## terebina786

Jayne1 said:


> Also, EL just bought into DECIEM and I hope they doesn't ruin it the way they ruined MAC.



Noooooo!!!  The Ordinary serum foundation is my fave right now [emoji22]


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> It's weird...they all want to look like each other. And when you see some of these people in person...holy cow. Their contours are so heavy and the highlight so blinding....their faces look a complete mess.


this is the one I saw on Kelly & Ryan - Bebe Rexa or something like that


----------



## WishList986

sdkitty said:


> this is the one I saw on Kelly & Ryan - Bebe Rexa or something like that


Yikes. This poor girl's contour looks like straight up mud.


----------



## sdkitty

WishList986 said:


> Yikes. This poor girl's contour looks like straight up mud.


not much of a singer either IMO


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> this is the one I saw on Kelly & Ryan - Bebe Rexa or something like that


I just don't get why they think this looks good.  There's a brown unblended streak on her face....looking like she needs a bath.


----------



## buzzytoes

Watching Life of Kiley because there is nothing on and I cannot get over her lips. Or her cheekbones. She is a strange dichotomy. Sometimes she says stuff that seems smarter than her years, and in the next sentence she says something that is such a reflection of her age. It makes me feel a little bad for her that she has never really had a normal life. She knows nothing other than being in the spotlight because that's the choice her parents made for their family. Kinda sad.


----------



## sdkitty

buzzytoes said:


> Watching Life of Kiley because there is nothing on and I cannot get over her lips. Or her cheekbones. She is a strange dichotomy. Sometimes she says stuff that seems smarter than her years, and in the next sentence she says something that is such a reflection of her age. It makes me feel a little bad for her that she has never really had a normal life. She knows nothing other than being in the spotlight because that's the choice her parents made for their family. Kinda sad.


and she's had so much PS she looks nothing like her former self.....does money buy happiness?


----------



## WishList986

buzzytoes said:


> Watching Life of Kiley because there is nothing on and I cannot get over her lips. Or her cheekbones. She is a strange dichotomy. *Sometimes she says stuff that seems smarter than her years, and in the next sentence she says something that is such a reflection of her age.* It makes me feel a little bad for her that she has never really had a normal life. She knows nothing other than being in the spotlight because that's the choice her parents made for their family. Kinda sad.


This is something I've picked up on also throughout the years. I still can't decide if I think she's smart and just has to dumb herself down for her image, if it's her anxiety that makes her not speak up, or if she just isn't very intelligent.


----------



## sdkitty

WishList986 said:


> This is something I've picked up on also throughout the years. I still can't decide if I think she's smart and just has to dumb herself down for her image, if it's her anxiety that makes her not speak up, or if she just isn't very intelligent.


I haven't watched any of their shows and have only seen her in still photos but she's not highly educated and has been raised to put all the emphasis on how she looks.  She's been over-sexualized at a young age.  The whole thing is creepy to me.


----------



## tweegy

glistenpearls said:


> Why does she look like Blac Chyna in these pictures (the one in white suit)?


Hey, the surgeon was only following orders! 



Jayne1 said:


> EL was way off with using a Jenner as a spokesmodel.
> 
> Here she is using a mask that will give the customer "youthful looking" eyes.  I think she was 20 years old at the time and she's modelling a product for a more mature woman, since I doubt this is a "millennial" product.
> 
> For EL to think that Jenner is representative of their customer who would want to use an anti-aging eye mask was a huge misstep.
> 
> Anyway, The Estée Edit has been discontinued just one year after it rolled out.
> View attachment 3792458


From what I saw the estee edit attempt was also poorer quality. Which I don't get...but I guess as it was aimed at a younger crowd.. I personally love EL and I'm not.... old.... ish 
But I agree Jenner was a poor choice 



redney said:


> EL isn't hurting. It owns a *ton* of brands: Estee Lauder, Aramis, Clinique, Prescriptives, Lab Series, Origins, Tommy Hilfiger, MAC, Kiton, La Mer, Bobbi Brown, Donna Karan New York, DKNY, Aveda, Jo Malone London, Bumble and bumble, Michael Kors, Darphin, Tom Ford, Smashbox, Ermenegildo Zegna, AERIN, Tory Burch, RODIN olio lusso, Le Labo, Editions de Parfums Frederic Malle, GLAMGLOW, By Kilian, BECCA and Too Faced.
> 
> (source https://www.reuters.com/finance/stocks/companyProfile?symbol=EL)


 truth EL has loads of brands under their fold. But they do want to increase the longevity of the EL brand. 




berrydiva said:


> I just don't get why they think this looks good.  There's a brown unblended streak on her face....looking like she needs a bath.



Especially when it looks like crap in photos



buzzytoes said:


> Watching Life of Kiley because there is nothing on and I cannot get over her lips. Or her cheekbones. She is a strange dichotomy. Sometimes she says stuff that seems smarter than her years, and in the next sentence she says something that is such a reflection of her age. It makes me feel a little bad for her that she has never really had a normal life. She knows nothing other than being in the spotlight because that's the choice her parents made for their family. Kinda sad.



Yeh, well I never really grew up filthy rich so maybe we can trade. If she wanted a normal life she can have one by staying out the spotlight like many other celebs do...


----------



## mkr

sdkitty said:


> this is the one I saw on Kelly & Ryan - Bebe Rexa or something like that


You can see the makeup in her widow's peak and the hair in front of her ears.


----------



## buzzytoes

tweegy said:


> Hey, the surgeon was only following orders!
> 
> 
> From what I saw the estee edit attempt was also poorer quality. Which I don't get...but I guess as it was aimed at a younger crowd.. I personally love EL and I'm not.... old.... ish
> But I agree Jenner was a poor choice
> 
> truth EL has loads of brands under their fold. But they do want to increase the longevity of the EL brand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially when it looks like crap in photos
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh, well I never really grew up filthy rich so maybe we can trade. If she wanted a normal life she can have one by staying out the spotlight like many other celebs do...



She could, but given that she has been on TV for so long during developmental years I am not sure she would know how to lead a normal life at this point. I mean child stars with good parents don't always manage to make it through Hollywood unscathed, let alone kids who have Kris Jenner for a mom.


----------



## mkr

I will give credit where credit is due - they aren't alcoholics or drug addicts so someone did something right.  They are in the perfect environment for it.


----------



## Thatgirl00

The environment does not make an alcoholic or drug addict, genetics does.

Alcohol and drugs age you... the emphasis has always been on their looks. Don't know if you can really give Kris credit for them not being on the party scene.


----------



## WishList986

An environment sure as hell can trigger or encourage that behavior, though.


----------



## Thatgirl00

Absolutely. But there are plenty of people that have awful childhoods and/or less than ideal parents and plenty of those kids don't grow up to have a problem with drugs. I just am not all that quick to give Kris credit for her girls not being in the club and doing drugs.  

Her girls do, however, have other issues- sexualized identities and the need to constantly be changing their looks with surgery. Thats their drug of choice, if you will. Same need to fix what is broken on the inside with outside things; they just didn't choose to use drugs to do it.


----------



## pukasonqo

mkr said:


> I will give credit where credit is due - they aren't alcoholics or drug addicts so someone did something right.  They are in the perfect environment for it.



replace one addiction for another, drugs and alcohol for PS
plus as the emphasis has always been on their looks they were probably told that drugs and alcohol ruin your looks


----------



## arnott

White Orchid said:


> This came up on my Instagram feed/suggestion
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BXf4zcZlhJk/



Good lord!


----------



## Sasha2012

Like any fashionista worth her salt, Kendall Jenner's closet is nothing less than a sartorial wonderland.

And now in a new 360-degree video for Vogue, Kendall is letting her fans take an in-depth browse of her impressive clothing collection, starting with a little stint in her packed walk-in closet at her Los Angeles pad.

The first thing the 21-year-old shows off to the camera is a set of 7-inch Alaïa boots, which she claims were a gift from her superstar brother-in-law.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...er-takes-fans-tour-closets.html#ixzz4prml348p

The video is 360, you have to move the screen to follow her or else the video looks frozen.


----------



## WishList986

Her closets are tdf, I'm so nosy I love stuff like this. I'd love to peruse her denim & bag collections.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

A claim that her beloved lv fanny pack is fake https://www.purseblog.com/celebrities/kendall-jenner-fake-louis-vuitton-fanny-pack/


----------



## Jikena

Viva La Fashion said:


> A claim that her beloved lv fanny pack is fake https://www.purseblog.com/celebrities/kendall-jenner-fake-louis-vuitton-fanny-pack/



If it's the one she talks about in the video, she says it was her grandmother's, so probably she didn't check if it was real or not.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## WishList986

The entire family makes me want laser hair removal on my whole body.


----------



## dangerouscurves

prettyprincess said:


> If a guys penis was peeking through his pants I'd also clutch my pearls.



If he's hot, I'd just wipe my drool.


----------



## Moreproblems

Fresh


----------



## YSoLovely

Her surgeon did a great job on her tatas. Guess she went under the knife several time and gradually built up to this?


----------



## vink

It's hard to believe that's the body of a 20 years old. Gravity and her personal life must have done so much to the boobies. Maybe I'm too flat chested.


----------



## Thatgirl00

vink said:


> It's hard to believe that's the body of a 20 years old. Gravity and her personal life must have done so much to the boobies. Maybe I'm too flat chested.


I was thinking the same thing- they are really sagging for her age (although I'm pretty small so maybe I don't know how larger chests age).


----------



## berrydiva

vink said:


> It's hard to believe that's the body of a 20 years old. Gravity and her personal life must have done so much to the boobies. Maybe I'm too flat chested.





Thatgirl00 said:


> I was thinking the same thing- they are really sagging for her age (although I'm pretty small so maybe I don't know how larger chests age).


I'm sorry where do you guys see sag? Her nipples are pointed upwards and the under part of her breast is clearly lifted without support.


----------



## WishList986

I don't see sag, I see implants that are obviously bigger and take up more space? Lol gravity hasn't affected her at all yet.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Her breasts look fine, they're ample for sure and appear larger on her petite frame. Idk if these Kardashian Girls really influence high school age Girls, but last night I was at the first football game of the year, with family members that are freshman this year, and it was boobies and nippleage galore. These girls are exposing the boobs like a night out at a club. Thank goodness my family Girls are modest regarding nipple exposure.


----------



## Lounorada

Seeing all this talk about her boobs reminded me of these pics I saw recently on tumblr... Minus the photoshop, clever posing and a decent bra, her new boobs don't appear so pert IMO.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Are implants heavy?

Ok, I googled my question. Breast implants are roughly the same weight as natural breast tissue. So depending on  the person implant breasts can droop just like a natural big breasts. I've seen breast implants on some friends that appear weightless.


----------



## White Orchid

Lounorada said:


> Seeing all this talk about her boobs reminded me of these pics I saw recently on tumblr... Minus the photoshop, clever posing and a decent bra, her new boobs don't appear so pert IMO.
> View attachment 3806669
> View attachment 3806670


And it's only gonna head more and more South, the older she gets.

Not that I'd know of course


----------



## VickyB

Why would she get bigger boobs? She looks ridiculous. And they are saggy. These people go under the knife like it's a walk in the park.


----------



## White Orchid

VickyB said:


> Why would she get bigger boobs? She looks ridiculous. And they are saggy. These people go under the knife like it's a walk in the park.


The surgeon who operates on them should have a revolving door with the amount of work he procures from this wretched family.


----------



## vink

Ceeyahd said:


> Are implants heavy?
> 
> Ok, I googled my question. Breast implants are roughly the same weight as natural breast tissue. So depending on  the person implant breasts can droop just like a natural big breasts. I've seen breast implants on some friends that appear weightless.



Very interesting question! And thanks for the google. I learn something new today. [emoji848]


----------



## Kidclarke

Is she still claiming the bigger boobs are from her period or was that another family member  I forget


----------



## berrydiva

Kidclarke said:


> Is she still claiming the bigger boobs are from her period or was that another family member  I forget


Think she was claiming she took some boob growth pills. It's the lipliner of fuller breast.


----------



## mkr

That's Kim's new contour magic.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> *Think she was claiming she took some boob growth pills*. It's the lipliner of fuller breast.












The excuses and reasons this family come up with to avoid admitting they had plastic surgery are hilarious!


----------



## mkr

Maybe she got psoriasis shots in her boobs. Look what they did to Kim's butt.


----------



## Sandi.el

mkr said:


> Maybe she got psoriasis shots in her boobs. Look what they did to Kim's butt.



Has to be this [emoji23]


----------



## VickyB

White Orchid said:


> The surgeon who operates on them should have a revolving door with the amount of work he procures from this wretched family.



Maybe he has those punch cards that so many stores have? Once  entire card is punched they get a free procedure?


----------



## haute-mess

VickyB said:


> Why would she get bigger boobs? She looks ridiculous. And they are saggy. These people go under the knife like it's a walk in the park.



when having surgery your breasts look the same as pre surgery just a bigger version... so if her natural breasts had some sag to them, they will still sag but with implants, so they will sag even more because of weight...


----------



## Sasha2012

It looks like Kendall Jenner and Blake Griffin really like hanging out with each other.

For the fourth day in a row, the pair were spotted together.

The 21-year-old catwalk queen and the NBA star, 28, grabbed dinner at Nobu in Malibu on Saturday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ke-Griffin-hang-FOURTH-day.html#ixzz4rfnURWcj


----------



## WishList986

Damn, I can't hang out with anyone for four days in a row. It seems like they're just trying to be in the public eye together- shocking, I know.


----------



## johncgoering01

I'm digging Kylie's fluffy slides, those would be mad comfortable for errand running.


----------



## Sasha2012

t's the fifth day in a row she's been photographed with Blake Griffin.

And 21-year-old reality star Kendall Jenner showed off her supermodel figure when on a Los Angeles beach with him and some pals this Sunday.

Kendall had slid into a white crop top that flashed her enviably flat midriff, playing up her knockout legs in a pair of high-waisted denim shorts with frayed hems.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Griffin-fifth-day-running.html#ixzz4rh38SyCY
http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2017/09/04/06/43E2819600000578-4849808-


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Wait since when is Kendall a "catwalk queen"?


----------



## terebina786

IDK... I kinda like them together lol


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2017/09/03/rumored-couple-kendall-jenner-blake-griffin-grab-dinner-at-nobu/

*Kendall Jenner* and *Blake Griffin* head back to his car as they leave dinner at Nobu restaurant on Saturday night (September 2) in Malibu, Calif.

The 21-year-old model and the 28-year-old NBA player were spotted wearing similar floral-print outfits as they stepped out for a quiet date night.

Over the past few days, the rumored couple have been spending lots of time together.

Last night, *Kendall* and *Blake* grabbed dinner and the two were spotted on a double date with *Hailey Baldwin* and *Chandler Parsons*.


----------



## terebina786

Well that's awks... didn't Kendall date Chandler?  I can't imagine going in a double date with my friend whose dating my ex.


----------



## mkr

He looks really happy. Not.


----------



## peppermintpatty

They make no body contact, he looks pissed most of the time, doesn't sound like a very fun date. 5 days in a row of that?! No thanks!!!!!


----------



## kipje90

Really? No comments on his tee? [emoji23]


----------



## CeeJay

Glitterandstuds said:


> Wait since when is Kendall a "catwalk queen"?


HA .. was thinking EXACTLY the same!!!


----------



## Sferics

I thought the same!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

He reminds me of Kris Humphries


----------



## CeeJay

Chloe_chick999 said:


> He reminds me of Kris Humphries


HA - okay, so I'm not the only one!


----------



## Sferics

Chloe_chick999 said:


> He reminds me of Kris Humphries


I thought about Ron Perlman


----------



## berrydiva

Chloe_chick999 said:


> He reminds me of Kris Humphries


Thankfully the resemblance is where it end. He is a far better player than Humphries


----------



## VickyB

Sferics said:


> I thought about Ron Perlman


I see a bit of that too.


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> Thankfully the resemblance is where it end. He is a far better player than Humphries



Right!

I have a soft spot for Blake.  I don't know why.


----------



## White Orchid

Chloe_chick999 said:


> He reminds me of Kris Humphries


Yep, my immediate thought too!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kendall and Blake?  Sure, ok. 

I like how she styled that floral mens blazer...needed some heels tho.


----------



## Sandi.el

Wonder if that's her make up on his white tee. Looks oily


----------



## arnott

kipje90 said:


> Really? No comments on his tee? [emoji23]



His tee says it all!


----------



## YSoLovely

WishList986 said:


> Damn, I can't hang out with anyone for four days in a row. It seems like they're just trying to be in the public eye together- shocking, I know.



Right. Dinner date at Nobu = you want to be seen.


----------



## tweegy

Glitterandstuds said:


> Wait since when is Kendall a "catwalk queen"?


Since she told them to report that.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I feel like they make her walk around with a man for a few days every 6 to 8 months, and then nothing comes of it.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Glitterandstuds said:


> Wait since when is Kendall a "catwalk queen"?


For real!


----------



## lovieluvslux

I wonder if BG made his tie-dye hippie shirt.  Look like they came from a Grateful Dead concert and accidentally landed on the beach.



Sasha2012 said:


> t's the fifth day in a row she's been photographed with Blake Griffin.
> 
> And 21-year-old reality star Kendall Jenner showed off her supermodel figure when on a Los Angeles beach with him and some pals this Sunday.
> 
> Kendall had slid into a white crop top that flashed her enviably flat midriff, playing up her knockout legs in a pair of high-waisted denim shorts with frayed hems.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Griffin-fifth-day-running.html#ixzz4rh38SyCY
> http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2017/09/04/06/43E2819600000578-4849808-


----------



## Lounorada

kipje90 said:


> Really? No comments on his tee? [emoji23]


 Never even noticed, I had to go back and look!
Someone help the guy, he seems in desperate need of help


----------



## tweegy

kipje90 said:


> Really? No comments on his tee? [emoji23]





Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2017/09/03/rumored-couple-kendall-jenner-blake-griffin-grab-dinner-at-nobu/
> 
> *Kendall Jenner* and *Blake Griffin* head back to his car as they leave dinner at Nobu restaurant on Saturday night (September 2) in Malibu, Calif.
> 
> The 21-year-old model and the 28-year-old NBA player were spotted wearing similar floral-print outfits as they stepped out for a quiet date night.
> 
> Over the past few days, the rumored couple have been spending lots of time together.
> 
> Last night, *Kendall* and *Blake* grabbed dinner and the two were spotted on a double date with *Hailey Baldwin* and *Chandler Parsons*.



I had to go back and look too.LOL


----------



## kipje90

tweegy said:


> I had to go back and look too.LOL



You ladies! I expected more from you [emoji23]


----------



## CobaltBlu

Wow, grumpy cat.


----------



## mkr

Lounorada said:


> Never even noticed, I had to go back and look!
> Someone help the guy, he seems in desperate need of help


What's the significance with the tee shirt?  (I don't get out much.)


----------



## poopsie

mkr said:


> What's the significance with the tee shirt?  (I don't get out much.)



Post 17334 is the shirt referenced I do believe 

It says it all 
Literally


----------



## Lounorada

mkr said:


> What's the significance with the tee shirt?  (I don't get out much.)


The black t-shirt he's wearing in post #17334 says, 'Any way out of this nightmare'




The answer to his t-shirt question is, no.


----------



## V0N1B2

Y'all need a hint?


----------



## V0N1B2

Are they really "dating" or "together" though?  'Cause he looks like he's out with his friends and she's just tagging along.
I know we only see a few pics, but it looks like they just happened to be at the same venue.


----------



## Handbag1234

V0N1B2 said:


> Are they really "dating" or "together" though?  'Cause he looks like he's out with his friends and she's just tagging along.
> I know we only see a few pics, but it looks like they just happened to be at the same venue.


I think we all know Kendall isn't really into men. Shame she doesn't just be herself.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She could be into guys and girls.

I do like that out of all the Ks she seems to be the most low key. She has less of her business in the streets than her siblings do.


----------



## WishList986

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She could be into guys and girls.
> 
> I do like that out of all the Ks she seems to be the most low key. She has less of her business in the streets than her siblings do.



Also she's made a career for herself which I like. Yes, she definitely got help from her celebrity status, but tons of other celebrities have as well.


----------



## Sasha2012

They have been raising eyebrows by hanging out together every day for a week.

But Kendall Jenner seemed keen to hide that fact on Sunday when kept a low profile in LA beside basketball player Blake Griffin, for a sixth consecutive day.

The budding model, 21, was seen shielding her figure in a white hoodie and holding her face in her hands, as she sheepishly arrived at the Malibu Chili Cook-Off with the 28-year-old, clad in an eye-catching Marilyn Manson tee.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ner-steps-Blake-Griffin-LA.html#ixzz4rrMkQ5wk


----------



## Sandi.el

Absolutely no pics of them showing any kind of affection or even being slightly into each other. They look like homies to me lol. But it's probably more


----------



## Sasha2012

*Kendall Jenner 'Hit It Off' with Blake Griffin but Is 'Still Talking' to A$AP Rocky: Source*

Kendall Jenner is keeping her options open.

In the last month, the supermodel and _Keeping Up with the Kardashians_star has been spotted several times with Los Angeles Clippers player Blake Griffin — but according to a source, she’s still in touch with rapper A$AP Rocky, with whom she’s been fueling romance rumors since last year.

“Kendall and Blake have been hanging out quite a bit and are having a good time,” a source tells PEOPLE. “They met in passing a few times and hit it off.”

“She’s still talking to Rocky as well,” the insider adds. “But he isn’t the type to settle down or be a good boyfriend, so she’s playing the field too.”

Last week, Jenner, 21, and Griffin, 28, stepped out together in Los Angeles three nights in a row. Of the budding romance, a source previously told PEOPLE that the two are having fun together, but it’s still very casual.

“She’s seeing Blake romantically,” the source said of the NBA star, who shares two children with Brynn Cameron, a former basketball player at USC.

“It’s nothing serious,” the source added. “She has been in L.A. a lot lately and is having fun. Work will soon take over her life again, so who knows what will happen will Blake then. She’s having fun right now and that’s all that matters to her. She takes her career very seriously, and that’s her number one priority right now.”

As for A$AP Rocky? Things do seem to have cooled off since earlier this summer.

In June, a source close to Jenner and the 28-year-old rapper told PEOPLEthey’re “definitely still hanging out and are progressively getting more serious.”

“It’s hard for Kendall to settle down still because her schedule is so crazy and she’s always traveling,” the source added. “But she’s as ‘settled’ as she can possibly be at this point with A$AP.”

http://people.com/celebrity/kendall-jenner-seeing-blake-griffin-still-talking-asap-rocky/


----------



## VickyB

Handbag1234 said:


> I think we all know Kendall isn't really into men. Shame she doesn't just be herself.


How do we know Kendull isn't into men or, for that matter, into women????
She actually seems kinda asexual to me.


----------



## zinacef

Meanwhile, Kylie is in the dentist office for few days now! Watch out for unveiling!


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> They have been raising eyebrows by hanging out together every day for a week.
> 
> But Kendall Jenner seemed keen to hide that fact on Sunday when kept a low profile in LA beside basketball player Blake Griffin, for a sixth consecutive day.
> 
> The budding model, 21, was seen shielding her figure in a white hoodie and holding her face in her hands, as she sheepishly arrived at the Malibu Chili Cook-Off with the 28-year-old, clad in an eye-catching Marilyn Manson tee.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ner-steps-Blake-Griffin-LA.html#ixzz4rrMkQ5wk


i thought Kendall was tall. either these guys are giants or her family are trolls


----------



## Storm702

zinacef said:


> Meanwhile, Kylie is in the dentist office for few days now! Watch out for unveiling!


What if her lips come out even bigger "due to anesthesia"....[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## berrydiva

I don't buy Kendall dating Blake nor do I buy her dating A$AP


----------



## pixiejenna

Kendull is tall . . . In her family of trolls minus khloegore the tallest of the trolls.

I'm with Berrydiva I'm not buying either of the guys being into her. Let alone vying for her attention like they're trying to play it as some sort of love triangle. The only love in a kartrashian/Jenner relationship is the love they have for themselves.


----------



## Sasha2012

It was his big return to New York Fashion Week.

And Tom Ford pulled out all the stops as his pulled in fashion's biggest names Kendall Jenner and Gigi Hadid to show off his new collection.

The supermodel BFFs kicked off the Big Apple's fashion week by strutting down the catwalk in front of an A-list front row.

Kendall rocked a demure look with her hair pinned into a shorter style while she strutted her stuff in a demure sheer gown, which gave a peek at her pert derriere.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...enner-walk-runway-Tom-Ford.html#ixzz4rzPGJoml


----------



## mundodabolsa

myown said:


> i thought Kendall was tall. either these guys are giants or her family are trolls



They are professional basketball players so yes, they are giants.


----------



## vink

mundodabolsa said:


> They are professional basketball players so yes, they are giants.



I remember the first time I know some of them are taller than 2 m. I was like no way they can fit in a door. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sandi.el

There she goes, looking as Dull as ever; Kendull


----------



## Tivo

She's looking raggedy.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

whats the family's deal with the infatuation with athletes players? I really dont get it. Soon you have kendall dating all the member of the team following her beloved sister footsteps. 
The only one who isnt following the pattern is kylie, which I think tyga set the bar too low


----------



## Sasha2012

They were hitting the town to celebrate the launch of fashion photographers Mert & Marcus.

So Kendall Jenner, 21, was naturally keen to put on her very sexiest display while attending the star-studded bash, where she was showing off her enviable decolletage in a low scoop necked mini dress on Thursday night.

She was joined by the equally stunning Bella Hadid, 20, who went for a more kooky look as she wore a denim dress with an equally daring neckline while cinching in her tiny waist with a funky Chanel belt.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-sexy-display-Bella-Hadid.html#ixzz4s53FjBhF


----------



## PatriciaLove

the topic of hair removal is very interesting for me.


----------



## PatriciaLove

WishList986 said:


> The entire family makes me want laser hair removal on my whole body.


Personally I had a series of laser hair removal sessions. After every session I was advised to use a cream, actually I don't remember its name, to calm the irritation. I had full body hair removal and now I don't even thin about razors, waxing, etc. My skin is smooth and without undesired and annoying hair.


----------



## terebina786

I love that gold dress.


----------



## sdkitty

Viva La Fashion said:


> whats the family's deal with the infatuation with athletes players? I really dont get it. Soon you have kendall dating all the member of the team following her beloved sister footsteps.
> The only one who isnt following the pattern is kylie, which I think tyga set the bar too low


It seems there's a family rule they they should only date black guys.  I don't have a problem with interracial relationships but I find it kind of odd that they all do this including the mother.  Anyway, if you're tall, rich and famous and looking for a black guy, an athlete would be one logical choice.


----------



## bag-princess

$420 million in 18 months!!!!! [emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Esizzle

So Kendall is apparently "The Fashion Icon of the Decade". LOLOLOLOL. How much did Kris have to fork over for that to happen?!


----------



## Sasha2012

She hit the runway for Tom Ford's Spring/Summer 2018 show during New York Fashion Week on Wednesday.

And two days later, Kendall Jenner had all eyes on her once more at Daily Front Row's Fashion Media Awards in New York City.

The 21-year-old model accepted the Fashion Icon Of The Decade award at the ceremony while dressed in a stunning Giambattista Valli gown.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...orous-gown-emerald-jewelry.html#ixzz4sAGwpTFv


----------



## VickyB

PatriciaLove said:


> Personally I had a series of laser hair removal sessions. After every session I was advised to use a cream, actually I don't remember its name, to calm the irritation. I had full body hair removal and now I don't even thin about razors, waxing, etc. My skin is smooth and without undesired and annoying hair.



I did it too - best thing ever!!! Money very well spent!!!!!!!


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> She hit the runway for Tom Ford's Spring/Summer 2018 show during New York Fashion Week on Wednesday.
> 
> And two days later, Kendall Jenner had all eyes on her once more at Daily Front Row's Fashion Media Awards in New York City.
> 
> The 21-year-old model accepted the Fashion Icon Of The Decade award at the ceremony while dressed in a stunning Giambattista Valli gown.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...orous-gown-emerald-jewelry.html#ixzz4sAGwpTFv


Kim looks like she is seething in pics 3 and 4 with Kendull.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

I haven't been in this thread for a while, when did Kendall's face change so much? What is with this family and cosmetic procedures, they just don't know when to stop.


----------



## sdkitty

now that is ridiculous


Esizzle said:


> So Kendall is apparently "The Fashion Icon of the Decade". LOLOLOLOL. How much did Kris have to fork over for that to happen?!


----------



## Lounorada

Kendull, the 'Fashion Icon Of The Decade'?








The fact that she was given that 'award' is enough to convince me that the _Daily Front Row's Fashion Media '*Awards' *_are a joke and nothin but an excuse for people to get dressed up and are not to be taken seriously. And Kim looks pi$$ed, probably becasue she didnt get it 
Plus, Kendull needs to stop messing with her face, it's looking really jacked-up in these recent pics, like it's hard for her to make even the most basic of facial movements and expressions. The red lip only highlights it.

Seriously though, _'Fashion Icon Of The Decade'_.... That's a good one


----------



## WishList986

I'd kill for legs as long as Kendall's, sadly I'm all torso.


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> Kendull, the 'Fashion Icon Of The Decade'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that she was given that 'award' is enough to convince me that the _Daily Front Row's Fashion Media '*Awards' *_are a joke and nothin but an excuse for people to get dressed up and are not to be taken seriously. And Kim looks pi$$ed, probably becasue she didnt get it
> Plus, Kendull needs to stop messing with her face, it's looking really jacked-up in these recent pics, like it's hard for her to make even the most basic of facial movements and expressions. The red lip only highlights it.
> 
> Seriously though, _'Fashion Icon Of The Decade'_.... That's a good one



Ikr. Like, let's not even go back an entire decade... you know, back to 2007 when Kendull was _11_. 
Just looking at the 2010s, Kendall has never been someone you'd find on the annual worst dressed lists, but I cannot remember *one* look that's even close to being _iconic_. Her style has always been safe and "on trend". Nothing special or even remotely interesting about it. Kylie probably had better fashion moments than her, tbh.
This award is a joke, let's be real.


----------



## terebina786

VickyB said:


> Kim looks like she is seething in pics 3 and 4 with Kendull.



I was thinking the exact same thing while scrolling through the pics lol


----------



## Aimee3

Why does Kim's wig show dark roots at the part?  If I were going to wear a wig I sure wouldn't want one with different color roots...or is that a thing now?


----------



## pixiejenna

Kimbo is upset that kendull got the award. Its not even a real thing people it's a made up B.S. award. And yet Kimbo is salty as ever lmao. I guess she's surprised that kendul some how beat out her sheer panty hose, boobs popping, and extra long blond wig [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## poopsie

But..........but............but the decade isn't even _over _yet


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

They must have thrown names in a hat or maybe the real fashion icons were busy (not people bother with NYFW anymore)...something. Like "oh, the important people aren't available so I guess we can give it to the bland one" I refuse to believe otherwise.


----------



## Sferics

Sasha2012 said:


> It was his big return to New York Fashion Week.
> 
> And Tom Ford pulled out all the stops as his pulled in fashion's biggest names Kendall Jenner and Gigi Hadid to show off his new collection.
> 
> The supermodel BFFs kicked off the Big Apple's fashion week by strutting down the catwalk in front of an A-list front row.
> 
> Kendall rocked a demure look with her hair pinned into a shorter style while she strutted her stuff in a demure sheer gown, which gave a peek at her pert derriere.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...enner-walk-runway-Tom-Ford.html#ixzz4rzPGJoml


  She looks beautiful!


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> Ikr. Like, let's not even go back an entire decade... you know, back to 2007 when Kendull was _11_.
> Just looking at the 2010s, Kendall has never been someone you'd find on the annual worst dressed lists, but I cannot remember *one* look that's even close to being _iconic_. Her style has always been safe and "on trend". Nothing special or even remotely interesting about it. Kylie probably had better fashion moments than her, tbh.
> This award is a joke, let's be real.


It's a complete joke! Couldn't agree more with everything you said.


----------



## Sferics

Lounorada said:


> It's a complete joke! Couldn't agree more with everything you said.


Hm...all true. Perhaps it becomes more important how she is perceived in public. I guess many, many people would applaud to this. 
Btw it´s a stupid award imho. I would not know who to nominate


----------



## vink

Wow! I don't really not-like her, but fashion icon of the decade is she not. As much as I think her fashion sense is just a bit too much lately, Rihanna totally takes on more risk and has pulled off so many hideous outfits beyond belief. Has she ever gotten this kind of award? Who won this award in the past? Anyone got nominated for this year? This sounds so shady to me. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## sdkitty

vink said:


> Wow! I don't really not-like her, but fashion icon of the decade is she not. As much as I think her fashion sense is just a bit too much lately, Rihanna totally takes on more risk and has pulled off so many hideous outfits beyond belief. Has she ever gotten this kind of award? Who won this award in the past? Anyone got nominated for this year? This sounds so shady to me. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


I though about Rhianna too.  I have a feeling this award is meaningless and maybe as another poster said Chris bought it.  Like maybe comparing the Oscars to the People's Choice Awards.


----------



## YSoLovely

vink said:


> Wow! I don't really not-like her, but fashion icon of the decade is she not. As much as I think her fashion sense is just a bit too much lately, Rihanna totally takes on more risk and has pulled off so many hideous outfits beyond belief. Has she ever gotten this kind of award? Who won this award in the past? Anyone got nominated for this year? This sounds so shady to me. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]



Rihanna has won the CFDA Style Icon Award and accepted it in one of her most iconic outfits ever




Anna Wintour presented her with the award, btw.

Just goes to show, there's _levels_ to this.


----------



## CeeJay

This is just so BOGUS; PMK must have paid for this one ..


----------



## Ceeyahd

Aimee3 said:


> Why does Kim's wig show dark roots at the part?  If I were going to wear a wig I sure wouldn't want one with different color roots...or is that a thing now?


It's a thing for a while now. It supposed to make believe it's a more realistic.


----------



## Sferics

Ceeyahd said:


> It's a thing for a while now. It supposed to make believe it's a more realistic.


As if.


----------



## bag-princess

VickyB said:


> Kim looks like she is seething in pics 3 and 4 with Kendull.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I was just about say something!! She looks like "bish! I am the one who should have the award!"  NOT


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I was just about say something!! She looks like "bish! I am the one who should have the award!"  NOT


since mommie bought it, I guess Kim should complain to her.......are the younger two overshadowing kim now?  is she feeling old at whatever age she is?  30-something?  is that why she has to get a surrogate and have another baby?  to try to stay in the spotlight?


----------



## Lounorada

Kylie & Khloe must be recorvering from some major 'dental' work, seeing as they aren't attention-seeking at NYFW.


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> since mommie bought it, I guess Kim should complain to her.......are the younger two overshadowing kim now?  is she feeling old at whatever age she is?  30-something?  is that why she has to get a surrogate and have another baby?  to try to stay in the spotlight?



I think she got a surrogate more for the fact she doesn't want to be pregnant again and gain all that weight a third time! It wasn't easy getting rid of it and she would have to have more PS to undo the damage. I'm sure she was hoping for a little spotlight too but it ain't happening!


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> I think she got a surrogate more for the fact she doesn't want to be pregnant again and gain all that weight a third time! It wasn't easy getting rid of it and she would have to have more PS to undo the damage. I'm sure she was hoping for a little spotlight too but it ain't happening!


so what's wrong with just having two kids?


----------



## lanasyogamama

sdkitty said:


> so what's wrong with just having two kids?



Beyoncé has three.  [emoji28]


----------



## YSoLovely

lanasyogamama said:


> Beyoncé has three.  [emoji28]



I'm honestly shocked the surrogate isn't expecting twins.


----------



## Ceeyahd

YSoLovely said:


> I'm honestly shocked the surrogate isn't expecting twins.



Money and sense of entitlement can't guarantee everything.


----------



## gazoo

I'd bet they tried for twins or triplets.


----------



## cdtracing

Kendall is & always will be KENDULL.  She has as much personality as a clump of dirt.  Award????  Paid for by PMK.


----------



## vink

lanasyogamama said:


> Beyoncé has three.  [emoji28]



[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] you've got to be kidding me! [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Esizzle

That was my first thought when I heard Kim had hired a surrogate back in June. If Bey had twins, then Kim must too. Since carrying multiples will be dangerous for Kim with all her health issues, here comes the surrogate.


----------



## Amanda94

PatriciaLove said:


> Personally I had a series of laser hair removal sessions. After every session I was advised to use a cream, actually I don't remember its name, to calm the irritation. I had full body hair removal and now I don't even thin about razors, waxing, etc. My skin is smooth and without undesired and annoying hair.


Just like you I was looking how to get rig of shaving. And I found electrolysis. For me this is the best variant to painlessly remove hair and have no skin burns.


----------



## myown

Esizzle said:


> That was my first thought when I heard Kim had hired a surrogate back in June. If Bey had twins, then Kim must too. Since carrying multiples will be dangerous for Kim with all her health issues, here comes the surrogate.


what kind of health issues besides remodeling her body?


----------



## White Orchid

What's the difference between laser and electrolysis? Is one less painful than the other?


----------



## Tahitian Monoi

Kendall should worship at Kim and Kris feet's. She is extremely regular as a model


----------



## Tahitian Monoi

Kylie on the other hand took advantage and utilised her privilege to her financial advantage. The way this girl has managed to scam a generation to pay for lip kits , when she bought her own lips never cease to baffle and amuse me. I really blame her for the visual assault of numeroua botched lip injections I've been seeing recently lol.


----------



## WishList986

myown said:


> what kind of health issues besides remodeling her body?


I think she has something wrong with her uterus, the placenta had grown into the uterine wall or something & she had to have surgery to repair it. Having another baby would've been super high risk.


----------



## Esizzle

myown said:


> what kind of health issues besides remodeling her body?


Kim had Placenta Accreta with both her pregnancies. And pretty sure she had pre-eclampsia both times too. Very dangerous medical conditions and once you have it with one pregnancy, it is highly likely you will have it with the next pregnancy and it will be worse with each subsequent pregnancy.


----------



## sdkitty

Esizzle said:


> Kim had Placenta Accreta with both her pregnancies. And pretty sure she had pre-eclampsia both times too. Very dangerous medical conditions and once you have it with one pregnancy, it is highly likely you will have it with the next pregnancy and it will be worse with each subsequent pregnancy.


OK, so again, what's wrong with raising two kids?  Highly doubtful Kim will stay married to Kayne long enough for the kids to grow up anyway.


----------



## Esizzle

sdkitty said:


> OK, so again, what's wrong with raising two kids?  Highly doubtful Kim will stay married to Kayne long enough for the kids to grow up anyway.


Nothing wrong. I said two posts ago that Kim probably hired a surrogate because she is either competing with Bey or Kourtney in the number of kids they have and for publicity.

I was just answering a question asked to me about what medical conditions Kim had and she did have legit and very dangerous pregnancy problems.


----------



## sdkitty

Esizzle said:


> Nothing wrong. I said two posts ago that Kim probably hired a surrogate because she is either competing with Bey or Kourtney in the number of kids they have and for publicity.
> 
> I was just answering a question asked to me about what medical conditions Kim had and she did have legit and very dangerous pregnancy problems.


ok....not picking on you.  these people just annoy the crap out of me


----------



## AECornell

Why can't people have more than 2? Like who cares if she wants 10? 

I think the issue more is the notion that she only wants a third to do with attention and competition.


----------



## VickyB

White Orchid said:


> What's the difference between laser and electrolysis? Is one less painful than the other?


I've only had laser and it was not painful at all but for upper lip.


----------



## sdkitty

AECornell said:


> Why can't people have more than 2? Like who cares if she wants 10?
> 
> I think the issue more is the notion that she only wants a third to do with attention and competition.


I don't care if people want several kids.  Esp is they're good parents.

I'm just saying if she has problems with pregnancy and already has two, why go to extremes to have a third?  It's not like she wants one and can't have any at all.


----------



## WishList986

Surrogacy isn't really an extreme. If someone wants to expand their family, they can do so however they please.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

sdkitty said:


> I don't care if people want several kids.  Esp is they're good parents.
> 
> I'm just saying if she has problems with pregnancy and already has two, why go to extremes to have a third?  It's not like she wants one and can't have any at all.



I know from what I've seen people who grow up with several siblings tend to want the same for their children. She wants more children and is in a position to explore other options, why is that a bad thing?

I loved being an only child but I don't think I want my future child(ren) The older my parents get the more I wish I had a sibling or two...


----------



## Esizzle

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I know from what I've seen people who grow up with several siblings tend to want the same for their children. She wants more children and is in a position to explore other options, why is that a bad thing?
> 
> I loved being an only child but I don't think I want my future child(ren) The older my parents get the more I wish I had a sibling or two...


I grew up with five siblings and I only want one kid, two if my first pregnancy goes well. My husband is an only child and he wants a big family. Its funny how we both want something different than what we grew up with.

My hub is just like you! Grew up loving being an only child but now wishes he had at least a sibling after seeing my relationship with my brothers and sisters


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Esizzle said:


> I grew up with five siblings and I only want one kid, two if my first pregnancy goes well. My husband is an only child and he wants a big family. Its funny how we both want something different than what we grew up with.
> 
> My hub is just like you! Grew up loving being an only child but now wishes he had at least a sibling after seeing my relationship with my brothers and sisters



5?! Whew. I can't imagine, lol. I'd probably only want one, too. My husband has two brothers and wants three kids but I told him that's only happening if he plans on carrying one of em.Two is all he's getting from me...twins would be great. I could get the potty training and terrible twos knocked out in one shot.  

The sibling bond can be special but my reasoning is a little morbid. One day I won't have my parents and I'll be alone...with siblings you have someone to share your pain and you can lean on them, not really the case for only children.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

I'd say surrogacy is one of the least common ways of expanding a family hence why some might consider it extreme. Most regular/every day people will stop having babies once their health is seriously compromised by pregnancy and will count their blessings if they already have two healthy children (as is the case with Kim). I realise Kim isn't a regular every day person and if she has the resources to explore this option, then she should go for it. I think the above poster is right, she probably just wants to recreate the experience she had growing up with lots of siblings.

One of my good friends is the oldest of four, and she absolutely hated it, and only has one child herself. All the responsibility in the family was placed on her, she was treated as though she was a mother to the younger siblings while they were all spoilt rotten. Families are complicated, there is no perfect scenario and you can't guarantee a certain amount of kids will ensure everyone is happy. Some hate being an only child, some hate being one of many, so naturally some people want to recreate the experience they had growing up while others want the complete opposite.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> 5?! Whew. I can't imagine, lol. I'd probably only want one, too. My husband has two brothers and wants three kids but I told him that's only happening if he plans on carrying one of em.Two is all he's getting from me...twins would be great. I could get the potty training and terrible twos knocked out in one shot.
> 
> The sibling bond can be special but my reasoning is a little morbid. One day I won't have my parents and I'll be alone...with siblings you have someone to share your pain and you can lean on them, not really the case for only children.



You never know, once you do it, you might find you're one of those women like Kate Middleton who just pops them out as if it's the easiest thing in the world 

I don't think your reason is morbid or unusual, I only have one child and worry about him being left all alone in the world all the time. It's a scary thought.


----------



## Esizzle

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> 5?! Whew. I can't imagine, lol. I'd probably only want one, too. My husband has two brothers and wants three kids but I told him that's only happening if he plans on carrying one of em.Two is all he's getting from me...twins would be great. I could get the potty training and terrible twos knocked out in one shot.
> 
> The sibling bond can be special but my reasoning is a little morbid. One day I won't have my parents and I'll be alone...with siblings you have someone to share your pain and you can lean on them, not really the case for only children.


Thats not a morbid reason and youre not the only one to think that. Thats exactly what my husband says too.


----------



## AECornell

sdkitty said:


> I don't care if people want several kids.  Esp is they're good parents.
> 
> I'm just saying if she has problems with pregnancy and already has two, why go to extremes to have a third?  It's not like she wants one and can't have any at all.



I don't think whatever way she gives birth, or not, means anything in the number of kids she wants/has. If she had two and adopted one would you say "why would she adopt a kid she already has two"?


----------



## myown

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> 5?! Whew. I can't imagine, lol. I'd probably only want one, too. My husband has two brothers and wants three kids but I told him that's only happening if he plans on carrying one of em.Two is all he's getting from me...twins would be great. I could get the potty training and terrible twos knocked out in one shot.
> 
> The sibling bond can be special but my reasoning is a little morbid. One day I won't have my parents and I'll be alone...with siblings you have someone to share your pain and you can lean on them, not really the case for only children.


I understand your feeling, I just want to tell you that not all siblings are close. 
I have a brother and a sister, I am okay with my brother, but haven't talked to my sister in 3 years (and I don't plan to). We have 5 years between us, I think that's too much, to have a "lean on" relationship. during youth you are in different states of development all the time.
I'm just trying to make you feel better as an only-child.


----------



## ladycoala

WishList986 said:


> I think she has something wrong with her uterus, the placenta had grown into the uterine wall or something & she had to have surgery to repair it. Having another baby would've been super high risk.




Could you explain it for me, as it's the first time I hear about it. Thx.


----------



## Storm702

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> 5?! Whew. I can't imagine, lol. I'd probably only want one, too. My husband has two brothers and wants three kids but I told him that's only happening if he plans on carrying one of em.Two is all he's getting from me...twins would be great. I could get the potty training and terrible twos knocked out in one shot. [emoji23]
> 
> The sibling bond can be special but my reasoning is a little morbid. One day I won't have my parents and I'll be alone...with siblings you have someone to share your pain and you can lean on them, not really the case for only children.


I completely agree with you! I'm adopted & am an only child. I was fortunate enough to meet my birth mother & she has 4 boys younger than me, but I've only met them one time. My birth father passed away, and I think he has 4 children younger than me as well, but I'm not sure if they know about me...All my other family is about 2 hours away & we're not close either, so I feel the same about my parents.


----------



## terebina786

I have two siblings and want *0* kids.  It has nothing to do with my siblings, I just can't care for children, they annoy me. I'm selfish... I'd rather travel and buy shoes lol.


----------



## WishList986

terebina786 said:


> I have two siblings and want *0* kids.  It has nothing to do with my siblings, I just can't care for children, they annoy me. I'm selfish... I'd rather travel and buy shoes lol.


Amen!


----------



## sdkitty

AECornell said:


> I don't think whatever way she gives birth, or not, means anything in the number of kids she wants/has. If she had two and adopted one would you say "why would she adopt a kid she already has two"?


no, probably not as adoption provides a home for a child who needs one


----------



## Kidclarke

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> 5?! Whew. I can't imagine, lol. I'd probably only want one, too. My husband has two brothers and wants three kids but I told him that's only happening if he plans on carrying one of em.Two is all he's getting from me...twins would be great. I could get the potty training and terrible twos knocked out in one shot.
> 
> The sibling bond can be special but my reasoning is a little morbid. One day I won't have my parents and I'll be alone...with siblings you have someone to share your pain and you can lean on them, not really the case for only children.


I do not find that morbid at all. I have 1 brother and I have thought about that before. We are 2 years apart, he was my best friend growing up and I cannot imagine life without him.


----------



## TC1

ladycoala said:


> Could you explain it for me, as it's the first time I hear about it. Thx.


I'm sure you could Google it and find an exact explanation


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

terebina786 said:


> I have two siblings and want *0* kids.  It has nothing to do with my siblings, I just can't care for children, they annoy me. I'm selfish... I'd rather travel and buy shoes lol.



 This used to be me, idk what happened. I question my desire for parenthood when I see/hear a screaming pig of control child tho...like is it really worth it?!


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> 5?! Whew. I can't imagine, lol. I'd probably only want one, too. My husband has two brothers and wants three kids but I told him that's only happening if he plans on carrying one of em.Two is all he's getting from me...twins would be great. I could get the potty training and terrible twos knocked out in one shot.
> 
> The sibling bond can be special but my reasoning is a little morbid. One day I won't have my parents and I'll be alone...with siblings you have someone to share your pain and you can lean on them, not really the case for only children.





myown said:


> I understand your feeling, I just want to tell you that not all siblings are close.
> I have a brother and a sister, I am okay with my brother, but haven't talked to my sister in 3 years (and I don't plan to). We have 5 years between us, I think that's too much, to have a "lean on" relationship. during youth you are in different states of development all the time.
> I'm just trying to make you feel better as an only-child.



Myown makes a good point, I understand where you're coming from Ladyl but, I've learned over the years that family isn't the picture perfect idea everyone has. Sometimes folks that are not related to you are more of a family than people that share blood with you.


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> Myown makes a good point, I understand where you're coming from Ladyl but, I've learned over the years that family isn't the picture perfect idea everyone has. Sometimes folks that are not related to you are more of a family than people that share blood with you.


Truer words were never spoken! My brother is 7 yrs younger. My Mom wanted a big family, but had 7 miscarriages between the 2 of us. I was happy as a clam as a lonely child. As we grew I felt and still feel as if we were from 2 different planets. I see him maybe once or twice a year and that is fine with me. I've made my own family here with friends and am fine with that. It's like these people who run around saying they can't be alone. I have news for them, you can be married and still be alone.


----------



## myown

who of you wondered where Kylie was?

*Has she had a re-plump? Kylie Jenner, 20, steps out in LA with noticeably fuller lips... suggesting she's had MORE work done to them*

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ticeably-fuller-lips-AGAIN.html#ixzz4sZ9JA78C


----------



## zinacef

Told y'all  there is gonna be a Kylie unveiling !  Looks jokerish now,  maybe a little contouring can fix that some , hopefully! Tight joker smile, needs a little loosening up.


----------



## DC-Cutie

terebina786 said:


> I have two siblings and want *0* kids.  It has nothing to do with my siblings, I just can't care for children, they annoy me. I'm selfish... I'd rather travel and buy shoes lol.


I like you... I like you a lot!  This is totally me.  I have ZERO, none, no interest in having children.  Give me a passport, plane ticket and access to designer shoe boutiques = I'm all set!


----------



## Thatgirl00

myown said:


> who of you wondered where Kylie was?
> 
> *Has she had a re-plump? Kylie Jenner, 20, steps out in LA with noticeably fuller lips... suggesting she's had MORE work done to them*
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ticeably-fuller-lips-AGAIN.html#ixzz4sZ9JA78C


Did she get work done to her cheek bones too?


----------



## DC-Cutie

her face looks puffy and painful..


----------



## Amanda94

ladycoala said:


> Could you explain it for me, as it's the first time I hear about it. Thx.



Here it is http://uptownspa.com/service/electrolysis/


----------



## kkfiregirl

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> This used to be me, idk what happened. I question my desire for parenthood when I see/hear a screaming pig of control child tho...like is it really worth it?!



It is worth it, but start with one and see how you feel.


----------



## kkfiregirl

WishList986 said:


> Surrogacy isn't really an extreme. If someone wants to expand their family, they can do so however they please.



Surrogacy is extreme. Paying someone to carry a child for you is not legal in most of the developed world.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

myown said:


> who of you wondered where Kylie was?
> 
> *Has she had a re-plump? Kylie Jenner, 20, steps out in LA with noticeably fuller lips... suggesting she's had MORE work done to them*
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ticeably-fuller-lips-AGAIN.html#ixzz4sZ9JA78C



Poor girl. How sad it is to be 20 and hate your own appearance so much and end up looking twice your age. I'm all for plastic surgery to make yourself confident, but…


----------



## Tivo

All that money to look so bad. She'll also need airbrushing and photoshop to look halfway decent. But her face on it's own with no photoshop is scary.


----------



## Kidclarke

I saw her story thing on snapchat and she looks so terrible. Her face doesn't even move and she looks uncomfortable. So sad.


----------



## WishList986

kkfiregirl said:


> Surrogacy is extreme. Paying someone to carry a child for you is not legal in most of the developed world.


Agree to disagree I suppose.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tivo said:


> All that money to look so bad. She'll also need airbrushing and photoshop to look halfway decent. But her face on it's own with no photoshop is scary.


in the words of Dolly Parton "It costs a lot of money to look this cheap"


----------



## kkfiregirl

WishList986 said:


> Agree to disagree I suppose.



Definitely [emoji56]


----------



## Esizzle

kkfiregirl said:


> Surrogacy is extreme. Paying someone to carry a child for you is not legal in most of the developed world.


I'm curious where is it illegal? Nothing to do with Kim or this discussion just reading that got me curious.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Esizzle said:


> I'm curious where is it illegal? Nothing to do with Kim or this discussion just reading that got me curious.



Here's a look at laws in different parts of the world:

* For-profit surrogacy is banned in Canada, Denmark, New Zealand, the UK and Australia (except for the Northern Territory which has no laws on the matter), but they all allow some forms of altruistic surrogacy.

* Bulgaria, France, Germany, Italy, Portugal and Spain prohibit all forms of surrogacy.

- an excerpt from a reuters article.


----------



## GaitreeS

If I changed everything people made fun of me for I would look nothing like myself...self love is so important

(For the record I was teased as a kid, did not have anyone to instill body confidence in me, but I found strength somehow to not let the opinions of others dictate my actions)


----------



## Esizzle

kkfiregirl said:


> Here's a look at laws in different parts of the world:
> 
> * For-profit surrogacy is banned in Canada, Denmark, New Zealand, the UK and Australia (except for the Northern Territory which has no laws on the matter), but they all allow some forms of altruistic surrogacy.
> 
> * Bulgaria, France, Germany, Italy, Portugal and Spain prohibit all forms of surrogacy.
> 
> - an excerpt from a reuters article.


Wow very interesting!!


----------



## sdkitty

myown said:


> who of you wondered where Kylie was?
> 
> *Has she had a re-plump? Kylie Jenner, 20, steps out in LA with noticeably fuller lips... suggesting she's had MORE work done to them*
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ticeably-fuller-lips-AGAIN.html#ixzz4sZ9JA78C


duck lips...like Goldie Hawn in that movie The First Wives Club......such a tragedy for someone so young to be doing all this to herself....even if she is rich


----------



## VickyB

myown said:


> who of you wondered where Kylie was?
> 
> *Has she had a re-plump? Kylie Jenner, 20, steps out in LA with noticeably fuller lips... suggesting she's had MORE work done to them*
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ticeably-fuller-lips-AGAIN.html#ixzz4sZ9JA78C


ACK!!!!! No wonder she piles on the make up if this is the alternative.


----------



## Sandi.el

Her nails look nice. That's it for me


----------



## terebina786

DC-Cutie said:


> I like you... I like you a lot!  This is totally me.  I have ZERO, none, no interest in having children.  Give me a passport, plane ticket and access to designer shoe boutiques = I'm all set!



Right!  And I don't apologize or make excuses for the fact that I'm selfish and so is my husband.  One of my coworkers told me that having children gives people purpose in life. I was like  ... I'll remember that the next time he b*tches about his kids and then proceeds to comment on my new shoes lol.


----------



## sdkitty

terebina786 said:


> Right!  And I don't apologize or make excuses for the fact that I'm selfish and so is my husband.  One of my coworkers told me that having children gives people purpose in life. I was like  ... I'll remember that the next time he b*tches about his kids and then proceeds to comment on my new shoes lol.


better to be selfish by  not having kids than to have them w/o really considering what a huge responsibility it is.....also, there is no guarantee that children will be healthy/normal


----------



## TC1

terebina786 said:


> Right!  And I don't apologize or make excuses for the fact that I'm selfish and so is my husband.  One of my coworkers told me that having children gives people purpose in life. I was like  ... I'll remember that the next time he b*tches about his kids and then proceeds to comment on my new shoes lol.


I HAVE a child and I would never say it gives you purpose in life 
I always say to each their own!!. Kids, no kids, single parent, same sex parents. Makes no difference to me how anyone else chooses to spend their energy, time or money. (as long as they're not asking me for any )


----------



## Jayne1

kkfiregirl said:


> Here's a look at laws in different parts of the world:
> 
> * For-profit surrogacy is banned in Canada, Denmark, New Zealand, the UK and Australia (except for the Northern Territory which has no laws on the matter), but they all allow some forms of altruistic surrogacy.
> 
> * Bulgaria, France, Germany, Italy, Portugal and Spain prohibit all forms of surrogacy.
> 
> - an excerpt from a reuters article.


Speaking of for-profit, I can't help thinking Kim's surrogate is getting paid more than they are admitting. She's not getting enough to go through all that for just $45k.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Jayne1 said:


> Speaking of for-profit, I can't help thinking Kim's surrogate is getting paid more than they are admitting. She's not getting enough to go through all that for just $45k.



I know a couple who paid $150k ... and they don't have anywhere close to the amount of money Kim has.


----------



## Esizzle

Jayne1 said:


> Speaking of for-profit, I can't help thinking Kim's surrogate is getting paid more than they are admitting. She's not getting enough to go through all that for just $45k.


45 K for 9 months of "work" doesnt sound too bad. And I am sure Kim pays for everything else including food, medical expensives, travel expensives for doctors visits etc

Kim and Kanye went through an agency so I think the prices are set? They might give her something more as a thank you gift after the baby is born though.


----------



## Esizzle

kkfiregirl said:


> I know a couple who paid $150k ... and they don't have anywhere close to the amount of money Kim has.


Was it for multiples? I read that price goes up with each child. Almost double for twins. Also there are rules where doctors are not allowed to implant more than two eggs. Dont want any octomom situations happening.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Esizzle said:


> Was it for multiples? I read that price goes up with each child. Almost double for twins. Also there are rules where doctors are not allowed to implant more than two eggs. Dont want any octomom situations happening.



No, it was for one baby! They felt like they got a great price haha


----------



## kkfiregirl

Esizzle said:


> 45 K for 9 months of "work" doesnt sound too bad. And I am sure Kim pays for everything else including food, medical expensives, travel expensives for doctors visits etc
> 
> Kim and Kanye went through an agency so I think the prices are set? They might give her something more as a thank you gift after the baby is born though.



True, but I feel like it should be more though ... at least $100K. That would be my baseline if I was going to pay someone to carry a child for me.


----------



## Jayne1

Esizzle said:


> 45 K for 9 months of "work" doesnt sound too bad. And I am sure Kim pays for everything else including food, medical expensives, travel expensives for doctors visits etc
> 
> Kim and Kanye went through an agency so I think the prices are set? They might give her something more as a thank you gift after the baby is born though.


I see it as this woman having something they want.

No prior pregnancy complications, a healthy lifestyle, a healthy weight, excellent support system, no alcohol, cigarette or drugs issues, a certain outlook on life, probably not working during the 9 months and so on.

I can see Kim picking the elite of surrogates, not a poor woman who needs the cash.

Kim's surrogate is probably an elite surrogate (in my mind, lol) and can charge what she wants.


----------



## Jikena

terebina786 said:


> Right!  And I don't apologize or make excuses for the fact that I'm selfish and so is my husband.  One of my coworkers told me that having children gives people purpose in life. I was like  ... I'll remember that the next time he b*tches about his kids and then proceeds to comment on my new shoes lol.



I don't think it has anything to do with being selfish. You either want kids or you don't, and there's nothing selfish or wrong with not wanting any. At least that's my opinion, I know some people disagree with that... (I don't want kids either)


----------



## poopsie

I wonder if PMK considered adoption for them..........you know........like Angelina and Madonna. Think of the PR she could do. 
Or maybe she is saving that as a story line for the Khlogre


----------



## Jayne1

Have kids, don't have kids, get married, don't get married.  I don't see why anyone should care.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Jayne1 said:


> Have kids, don't have kids, get married, don't get married.  I don't see why anyone should care.



Because people love telling others what to do. They can't help it [emoji846]


----------



## kkfiregirl

Jikena said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with being selfish. You either want kids or you don't, and there's nothing selfish or wrong with not wanting any. At least that's my opinion, I know some people disagree with that... (I don't want kids either)



I don't see how it would be selfish to not have children? Seems like it would be selfish to have children and not want to spend money on them. 



Jayne1 said:


> I see it as this woman having something they want.
> 
> No prior pregnancy complications, a healthy lifestyle, a healthy weight, excellent support system, no alcohol, cigarette or drugs issues, a certain outlook on life, probably not working during the 9 months and so on.
> 
> I can see Kim picking the elite of surrogates, not a poor woman who needs the cash.
> 
> Kim's surrogate is probably an elite surrogate (in my mind, lol) and can charge what she wants.



All good points. I guess we'll have to see how the surrogate story unfolds [emoji848]

Maybe she'll hire another surrogate who will have twins and then she'll have 3 more kids on the way.


----------



## Esizzle

No one is telling Kim how to live her life here but judging celebs, especially the ones with zero talent, is my fave lolol


----------



## Jayne1

poopsie said:


> I wonder if PMK considered adoption for them..........you know........like Angelina and Madonna. Think of the PR she could do.
> Or maybe she is saving that as a story line for the Khlogre


The way Kanye idolizes Kim and with his own narcissistic tendencies, now that I think about it, I can see him wanting to pass on their genes.


----------



## poopsie

Jayne1 said:


> The way Kanye idolizes Kim and with his own narcissistic tendencies, now that I think about it, I can see him wanting to pass on their genes.


Of course they do. 
That said I wonder whose idea it really was. Kunyay doesn't strike me as very paternal and Kakes just does what she is told.
There is only so much boo hoo factor they can milk out of her not carrying her own children.


----------



## mkr

I always got the impression that Kanye was really in to his kids. He's always looking happy when he's with them.


----------



## Aimee3

I read I. One of the tabloids that if Kim's surrogate was carrying twins or even triplets, it was only $5000 more for each extra kid.  I thought that sounded very low!


----------



## terebina786

Jayne1 said:


> Have kids, don't have kids, get married, don't get married.  I don't see why anyone should care.



Right.  I don't go around asking people why they did have kids.  Sometimes parents like
to get on their high horse.

Also $45k is definitely not enough to carry someone else's child.  The physical toll alone a pregnancy takes on the body is barely worth that much.


----------



## chowlover2

terebina786 said:


> Right.  I don't go around asking people why they did have kids.  Sometimes parents like
> to get on their high horse.
> 
> Also $45k is definitely not enough to carry someone else's child.  The physical toll alone a pregnancy takes on the body is barely worth that much.


I thought going price for a surrogate was around $100,000 in Hollywood. Unless the lawyer gets $55,000 and the surrogate $45,000.


----------



## Thatgirl00

terebina786 said:


> Right.  I don't go around asking people why they did have kids.  Sometimes parents like
> to get on their high horse.
> 
> Also $45k is definitely not enough to carry someone else's child.  The physical toll alone a pregnancy takes on the body is barely worth that much.


I know of someone who received $30k for being a surrogate. Thought the parents aren't famous and I don't know if I would have wanted this woman carrying my child.


----------



## poopsie

Why couldn't Kylie or Kourt carry a child for her? It's not like they have anything better to do for the next nine months


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Jayne1 said:


> Have kids, don't have kids, get married, don't get married.  I don't see why anyone should care.


In an ideal world they shouldn't care but many people don't change in their desire for you to experience life and happiness in a way they understand.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

I wish women didn't have to preface telling others they don't want kids by stating they are really selfish. I hope one day society will be more accepting of women who are not maternal and not having kids will be seen for what it is - a perfectly valid life choice, instead of one that is made by selfish women.


----------



## LemonDrop

I seriously had to scroll up and check if this was the Kylie and Kendall thread or the family planning, life choice, surrogate and adoption discussion board. 

I'm here for bad plastic surgery, fillers and life choices.


----------



## pixiejenna

poopsie said:


> Why couldn't Kylie or Kourt carry a child for her? It's not like they have anything better to do for the next nine months


Kouger Kourt wouldn't be able to sleep with Beaver and her young model "BF". I'm sure Kimbo wouldn't allow it for the safety of the kid catching a std, kind of ironic when you think about it lol.


----------



## PatriciaLove

Amanda94 said:


> Here it is http://uptownspa.com/service/electrolysis/


Is it true that the skin is smooth and there are no bumps?


----------



## PatriciaLove

pixiejenna said:


> Kouger Kourt wouldn't be able to sleep with Beaver and her young model "BF". I'm sure Kimbo wouldn't allow it for the safety of the kid catching a std, kind of ironic when you think about it lol.


why, do you really think so?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I could see Kourt carrying for Khloe but not Kim for some reason...probably because they are closer. 

As for Kylie, I don't know any 19 yr old that would voluntarily carry a child for someone else especially if they don't need the money...weight gain, stretch marks for a child that isn't even mine?! Nah.


----------



## ManilaMama

White Orchid said:


> What's the difference between laser and electrolysis? Is one less painful than the other?



This is purely anecdotal but let me tell you my answer. 

Electrolysis is tons cheaper and doesn't work. 

I did 25 sessions of electrolysis more than a decade ago and still look like Chewbacca in some parts. [emoji23]


----------



## WishList986

poopsie said:


> Why couldn't Kylie or Kourt carry a child for her? It's not like they have anything better to do for the next nine months


Kourt actually did offer to carry the baby, Kim turned down the offer for some reason.


----------



## Storm702

WishList986 said:


> Kourt actually did offer to carry the baby, Kim turned down the offer for some reason.


Probably didn't want her to get all the pregnancy attention


----------



## tweegy

LemonDrop said:


> I seriously had to scroll up and check if this was the Kylie and Kendall thread or the family planning, life choice, surrogate and adoption discussion board.
> 
> I'm here for bad plastic surgery, fillers and life choices.


Girl! I'm also surprised the topic has been Kim for the past few pages.


----------



## Esizzle

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I could see Kourt carrying for Khloe but not Kim for some reason...probably because they are closer.
> 
> As for Kylie, I don't know any 19 yr old that would voluntarily carry a child for someone else especially if they don't need the money...weight gain, stretch marks for a child that isn't even mine?! Nah.


I think a while back the storyline was PMK offering to carry for Kim too. They will do and say anything for a ratings boost.


----------



## MayyaS

ManilaMama said:


> This is purely anecdotal but let me tell you my answer.
> 
> Electrolysis is tons cheaper and doesn't work.
> 
> I did 25 sessions of electrolysis more than a decade ago and still look like Chewbacca in some parts. [emoji23]



Laughing hard


----------



## Tivo

LemonDrop said:


> I seriously had to scroll up and check if this was the Kylie and Kendall thread or the family planning, life choice, surrogate and adoption discussion board.
> 
> I'm here for bad plastic surgery, fillers and life choices.


----------



## labelwhore04

Omg guys, apparently Kylie is PREGNANT....

http://www.tmz.com/2017/09/22/kylie-jenner-pregnant-travis-scott-baby/


----------



## Esizzle

labelwhore04 said:


> Omg guys, apparently Kylie is PREGNANT....
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2017/09/22/kylie-jenner-pregnant-travis-scott-baby/


OMG!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Gasp!!


----------



## YSoLovely

Hilarious!

20 years old, knocked up by rapper she's been dating for a few months.


----------



## Esizzle

How mad is Tyga right now? Travis has only been dating Kylie for a few months and got his meal ticket already! Assuming the news is true.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.tmz.com/2017/09/22/kylie-jenner-pregnant-travis-scott-baby/







Kylie Jenner is pregnant and Travis Scott is about to become a dad.

We're told 20-year-old Kylie began telling friends earlier this month at the Day N Night Fest in Anaheim, CA.

Sources also say 25-year-old Travis Scott, Kylie's boyfriend, has also been telling his friends. We're even told -- although we cannot verify -- that he's told friends they're having a girl.

One source says Travis was at a recent event telling people about the pregnancy and how his life was going to change.

If they are punking their friends with repeated pregnancy proclamations, it's super weird ... especially in light of the photo (above) which Kylie herself just posted on Snapchat.

It's also interesting ... Kylie's been posting old pics of herself on Instagram and current shots from the chest up.

Kylie and Travis have been together since April.


----------



## MayyaS

How stupid is that...


----------



## andicandi3x12

Gross.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://people.com/babies/kylie-jenn...edium=social&xid=socialflow_twitter_peoplemag

*Kylie Jenner Pregnant, Expecting First Child with Travis Scott*

Oh, baby!

Kylie Jenner is pregnant, PEOPLE can confirm.

A source tells PEOPLE the 20-year-old reality star and business mogul is due in February.

“They started telling friends a few weeks ago,” said the source. “The family has known for quite some time. She is REALLY excited and so is Travis!”

Reps did not respond to PEOPLE’s request for comment.

Jenner has been dating rapper Travis Scott since earlier this year after splitting from her on-again, off-again boyfriend Tyga in April.

The star’s baby won’t be the only new member joining the famous KarJenner brood: Jenner’s older sister, Kim Kardashian West, is also expecting via surrogate. Kardashian West shares two other children with husband Kanye West, Saint, who is 21-months-old, and daughter North, who turned 4 in June.

Jenner is also aunt to brother Rob Kardashian‘s daughter Dream, 10 months, and sister Kourtney Kardashian‘s three children: Mason, 7, Penelope, 5, and Reign, 2.

Though Jenner and Scott’s relationship is still rather new, her family is definitely on board with the romance: A source told PEOPLE in August that they KarJenner crew “loves Travis.”

“Kylie and Travis are doing great,” said the source. “There’s no drama with Travis. He’s a cool guy.”

“He treats Kylie with a lot of respect and love,” added the source. “Kylie is very happy.”


----------



## YSoLovely

Due in February and they started dating in April. So they just said EFF contraception from the start?  Dumb. Dumb. Dumb.


----------



## WishList986

What an idiot


----------



## labelwhore04

I really can't believe she's going to be a mother, poor child. And you know Travis isn't gonna stick around. She's doomed to be a single mother at 20 years old... sad.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Whoa.


----------



## Esizzle

She got pregnant a month into dating. Sad and funny at the same time.

I bet PMK is loving this as it will be a wonderful storyline for the new season of Life of Kylie.


----------



## labelwhore04

I bet Kim is so mad


----------



## Lounorada

Fools. I'm surprised but also not surprised.


----------



## kkfiregirl

I don't believe it until the baby is born.


----------



## YSoLovely

labelwhore04 said:


> I bet Kim is so mad



Why would she? Kylie is going to lose a lot of her teen appeal once her fans see her waddling around at 9 months pregnant. Meanwhile Kim can kick back and wait for her surrogate to come through.

Khloé is the only sister who might be* tight *about Kylie (& Kim) having a baby.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

labelwhore04 said:


> I really can't believe she's going to be a mother, poor child. And you know Travis isn't gonna stick around. She's doomed to be a single mother at 20 years old... sad.



And she's going to be paying him for the next several decades.


----------



## YSoLovely

Holla, we want... a paternity test?


----------



## Esizzle

People waste no time LOLOLOL


----------



## YSoLovely

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> And she's going to be paying him for the next several decades.



Travis is actually doing well for himself, financially. He's one of the hottest rappers out right now. Not another broke a** Tyga...


----------



## Esizzle

YSoLovely said:


> Travis is actually doing well for himself, financially. He's one of the hottest rappers out right now. Not another broke a** Tyga...


Kylie is still richer than Travis so when they break up she will be the one paying him child support. The richer person pays the other.  He might be the hot young thing right now but someone hotter is going to come along and Travis will be gone


----------



## Bag*Snob

Wow.  Still a child herself.


----------



## berrydiva

Esizzle said:


> Kylie is still richer than Travis so when they break up she will be the one paying him child support. The richer person pays the other.  He might be the hot young thing right now but someone hotter is going to come along and Travis will be gone


Travis also produces and writes. Just because she's wealthier than him now doesn't mean that will remain the same. There's people hotter than Jay-Z but he manages to still earn...Travis doesn't have to be gone because someone hotter comes along. That's silly


----------



## Esizzle

berrydiva said:


> Travis also produces and writes. Just because she's wealthier than him now doesn't mean that will remain the same. There's people hotter than Jay-Z but he manages to still earn...Travis doesn't have to be gone because someone hotter comes along. That's silly


I dont think he has the talent or the It factor to have long term career compared to someone like Kendrick lamar. Just my opinion.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie never stood a chance. Who are the positive role models in her life? She is doing every thing Kim does at an accelerated pace.


----------



## roses5682

I came to the forums just to indulge in this tea.


----------



## pixiejenna

What will she do when her baby has her old face?


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> Holla, we want... a paternity test?


----------



## YSoLovely

Sasha2012 said:


> *Kylie never stood a chance.* Who are the positive role models in her life? She is doing every thing Kim does at an accelerated pace.



So true. People have been predicting from day 1 that she'd be the one to act out for attention.
Guess we're lucky that she's not collecting DUIs and rehab stints... a baby is quite "tame" in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Except it means there's yet another poor child caught up in this mess.


----------



## YSoLovely

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ Except it means there's yet another poor child caught up in this mess.



Assuming, 10 years from now, the Kardashians will still be relevant... I think they'll still be around but not nearly as "hot" as now.


----------



## terebina786

Is it bad that I just wanna see what happens to her face with all the fillers and crap during the pregnancy?? Lol


----------



## Storm702

YSoLovely said:


> Holla, we want... a paternity test?




[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji897][emoji897][emoji897]


----------



## cdtracing

Well...looks like Kylie is gonna be a baby momma.  She's an idiot!!!  I bet Khlogor & Kim are going to be a little bent.  Kim for snatching the baby attention spotlight off her & Khlogor cause Kylie got knocked up first.  This family!! SMDH!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Is that why her chest got bigger. Well at least it wasn't another set of implants.

ETA: With age doesn't come wisdom with this family. I don't see the big deal about being so young. Look at how her 40 year old sisters and brothers not to mention 70 year old parents act.


----------



## labelwhore04

terebina786 said:


> Is it bad that I just wanna see what happens to her face with all the fillers and crap during the pregnancy?? Lol



She'll look like how Kim looked when she pregnant aka scary


----------



## FlipDiver

pixiejenna said:


> What will she do when her baby has her old face?



I am deceased [emoji23]

It's a girl right? Baby's first lip fillers [emoji105]


----------



## pixiejenna

FlipDiver said:


> I am deceased [emoji23]
> 
> It's a girl right? Baby's first lip fillers [emoji105]


I was thinking mommy and me make overs at the dentist's of course [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## nastasja

It's too bad they didn't teach her about kontraception at homeskool.


----------



## Storm702

FlipDiver said:


> I am deceased [emoji23]
> 
> It's a girl right? Baby's first lip fillers [emoji105]



“They aren’t fillers, it’s her pacifier”


----------



## redney

killerlife said:


> It's too bad they didn't teach her about kontraception at homeskool.


*dead* [emoji23]


----------



## andicandi3x12

It's just so off brand. like another poster said her teen/early 20s fan base is likely to fall away because they can't relate. Her "empire" is built on "fun, makeup, hot cars, sex and youth".


----------



## Esizzle

andicandi3x12 said:


> It's just so off brand. like another poster said her teen/early 20s fan base is likely to fall away because they can't relate. Her "empire" is built on "fun, makeup, hot cars, sex and youth".


Maybe she will start a "mommy make up" line after her kid is born lol. Rebrand herself into a mommy guru or something.


----------



## VickyB

pixiejenna said:


> What will she do when her baby has her old face?


LMAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## VickyB

Esizzle said:


> Maybe she will start a "mommy make up" line after her kid is born lol. Rebrand herself into a mommy guru or something.


Kourt will not like that.


----------



## VickyB

BagOuttaHell said:


> Is that why her chest got bigger. Well at least it wasn't another set of implants.



One mystery solved. Maybe she didn't feel like another surgery for bigger boobs so she went the pregnancy route to reach the same goal.


----------



## VickyB

I know I shouldn't be shocked by this news but I am. This is so utterly ridiculous even by the low bar Kardashian standards.  WTF was she, Kris and that stupid "boyfriend" thinking????? I guess her craptastic show will be renewed.


----------



## pukasonqo

VickyB said:


> Kourt will not like that.



she kan always have another kid with skott
PMK can now koncentratre on kendall and the little ones
i fear the kartrashians are here to stay


----------



## VickyB

pukasonqo said:


> she kan always have another kid with skott
> PMK can now koncentratre on kendall and the little ones
> i fear the kartrashians are here to stay



Aside from Scott, no other man would touch her.


----------



## mrskolar09

Apparently she wasn't Keeping Up with her Kontraceptives...? 

Her family failed her big time.


----------



## WishList986

I've seen so many comments on Refinery29's article saying that Kylie must be Kim's surrogate


----------



## versible

Once i saw the news on tmz i just had to sprint here.. Idk what she even thinking.. That age? And everything she done haven't scream 'maturity' yet aside from her pose on magazines..


----------



## labelwhore04

Lol i was just watching an earlier episode of kuwtk of when Kylie was a little kid.. oh *memorieeesssssz*. I was watching the episode where "Bruce" was getting mad over Kylie wearing makeup, oh how times have changed..


----------



## labelwhore04

Its actually a really interesting show when you watch it in hindsight, lots of foreshadowing..


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

It kinda sucks for Khloe...all of her siblings are having/have children, hell even her boyfriend has a baby and she doesn’t. I wonder if she feels a way about it.

Is it any surprise that this news came out right before the 10yr KUWTK special airs on Sunday  Kris stays on it.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Literally what the f*** she's my age and I can barely take care of my parakeets...how the hell is she gonna take care of a damn CHILD


----------



## Sandi.el

Yoshi1296 said:


> Literally what the f*** she's my age and I can barely take care of my parakeets...how the hell is she gonna take care of a damn CHILD



She won't have to. That's the nanny's job. And She might hire 3 nannies like Chyna + Rob [emoji12]


----------



## poopsie

andicandi3x12 said:


> It's just so off brand. like another poster said her teen/early 20s fan base is likely to fall away because they can't relate. Her "empire" is built on "fun, makeup, hot cars, sex and youth".



Maybe they will all get knocked up too


----------



## YSoLovely

poopsie said:


> Maybe they will all get knocked up too



Don't. even. joke. about that. 

But you know what? I can totally see it. The same misguided little girls who ran out an messed up their lips with this stupid Kylie Jenner challenge a couple of years ago are likely already plotting how to get a cute little mixed baby for themselves.  Shall we call this the #KylieJennerBabyChallenge? 

Moms everywhere better stay on high alert.


----------



## lizmil

Supposedly women got past being baby machines and being valued for their looks. This Klan? Baby machines and values for their looks.


----------



## bag-princess

Esizzle said:


> I dont think he has the talent or the It factor to have long term career compared to someone like Kendrick lamar. Just my opinion.



People said that about this family too and look how long they have been around! You never know!


----------



## krasavitza

Wow so she got pregnant as soon as they started dating!? Because pregnancy is actually 10 months (40 weeks) and the baby will arrive 10 months into their relationship.

I'm really surprised .... first at the news of course and then at the fact that she's being responsible enough to keep it. 

Her life is about to change in a major way!


----------



## pukasonqo

Yoshi1296 said:


> Literally what the f*** she's my age and I can barely take care of my parakeets...how the hell is she gonna take care of a damn CHILD



nannies


----------



## Laila619

How sad. We all knew this was going to happen, but still shocking. I predict she gets even more plastic surgery after the pregnancy.


----------



## kkfiregirl

I don't know why a 20-year-old would want to get stretch marks and gain 35lbs willingly. When I was in my 20s, I was so vain.


----------



## gelbergirl

Is Kylie pretty much now the new "star" of the family?


----------



## bag-princess

gelbergirl said:


> Is Kylie pretty much now the new "star" of the family?



I bet Kim is asking this same question!!!! [emoji23][emoji23]

I wonder if PMK approves of this? Kylie’s make up was pulling in millions!!


----------



## gazoo

Relieved it's not Tyga's. That would have been far too klusterf%ckery.


----------



## uhpharm01

Smh. Why?! I'm a little shocked.


----------



## mrskolar09

Wonder if Kylie Kosmetics will do a whole special collection when the baby is born.  A new lip kit named after her.  

All kidding aside, I feel bad for Kylie.  She's so lost.   Maybe having a kid will ground her and give her something deeper to hold on to.


----------



## madamefifi

Who here actually thinks this is an unplanned pregnancy?



*crickets*


----------



## RayKay

krasavitza said:


> Wow so she got pregnant as soon as they started dating!? Because pregnancy is actually 10 months (40 weeks) and the baby will arrive 10 months into their relationship.
> 
> I'm really surprised .... first at the news of course and then at the fact that she's being responsible enough to keep it.
> 
> Her life is about to change in a major way!



Keeping it does give her an automatic "being responsible pass".

There is very little about this that seems responsible at all, to be honest.


----------



## coconutsboston

killerlife said:


> It's too bad they didn't teach her about kontraception at homeskool.



Methinks this will be her next product line


----------



## Lounorada

Storm702 said:


> “They aren’t fillers, it’s her pacifier”


 That'll be the excuse


----------



## Lounorada

I'm more surprised that she didn't get pregnant in all the time she was with Tyga.


----------



## vink

Esizzle said:


> She got pregnant a month into dating. Sad and funny at the same time.
> 
> I bet PMK is loving this as it will be a wonderful storyline for the new season of Life of Kylie.



Oh no... that's just sad.



kkfiregirl said:


> I don't believe it until the baby is born.



Or until I see her snapshot with the whole pregnancy belly. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]



Bag*Snob said:


> Wow.  Still a child herself.



I agree. I have DD when I was over 30, still I feel lost too often being a mom. I hope she's as savvy being a mom than we thought.

I only hope that with all the yachts life and partying, she didn't "accidentally" consume too much alcohol. It's very bad for the fetus.


----------



## WishList986

When she talks she seems so stunted and immature, and adding anxiety into the mix doesn't exactly scream motherhood to me. 
Kris came out and said she didn't know anything about it, I'm honestly not convinced she's preggers.


----------



## DC-Cutie

kkfiregirl said:


> I don't know why a 20-year-old would want to get stretch marks and gain 35lbs willingly. When I was in my 20s, I was so vain.


she's got photoshop, filters and Dr Fisher on call to fix it all, doll.... she'll be just fine


----------



## Sasha2012

Kylie Jenner has been pictured for the first time since it has been reported that she is pregnant with her first child with boyfriend Travis Scott.

The 20-year-old reality star and her rapper boyfriend are said to have broken the happy news to friends earlier this month, with multiple outlets reporting that the youngest member of the Kardashian-Jenner clan is expecting her first child.

Masking her famous figure, she sported a loose-fitting black T-shirt with red cargo pants as she appeared worlds away from the scanty attire for which she has become known - undoubtedly sparking further speculation of her baby news.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nt-Kylie-Jenner-masks-bump.html#ixzz4tWIwzrkI


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> Kylie Jenner has been pictured for the first time since it has been reported that she is pregnant with her first child with boyfriend Travis Scott.
> 
> The 20-year-old reality star and her rapper boyfriend are said to have broken the happy news to friends earlier this month, with multiple outlets reporting that the youngest member of the Kardashian-Jenner clan is expecting her first child.
> 
> Masking her famous figure, she sported a loose-fitting black T-shirt with red cargo pants as she appeared worlds away from the scanty attire for which she has become known - undoubtedly sparking further speculation of her baby news.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nt-Kylie-Jenner-masks-bump.html#ixzz4tWIwzrkI


so this guy is a relatively new boyfriend and she's like 19?  good idea


----------



## kkfiregirl

She looks good in the latest photo. Hopefully the family is close & her kid will get a lot of attention.


----------



## labelwhore04

Lounorada said:


> I'm more surprised that she didn't get pregnant in all the time she was with Tyga.



I was just gonna say this, which makes me thinks this pregnancy wasn't a "surprise." She was able to practice safe sex all those years but one month with a new guy and she's pregnant? ok. PMK probably made her do it....don't think it's a coincidence that this news comes a few days before their 10 year anniversary special.


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> I'm more surprised that she didn't get pregnant in all the time she was with Tyga.





labelwhore04 said:


> I was just gonna say this, *which makes me thinks this pregnancy wasn't a "surprise." She was able to practice safe sex all those years but one month with a new guy and she's pregnant? ok. PM*K probably made her do it....don't think it's a coincidence that this news comes a few days before their 10 year anniversary special.




EXACTLY!!!  
he was in on it or not - but SOMEONE planned it!!
my mom says all the time she is sick of women lying and saying "it was not planned" or "it was a surprise" with all the BC info there is available now!  if people really don't know and are surprised that having sex could result in a pregnancy they need to be more educated!


----------



## PewPew

sdkitty said:


> so this guy is a relatively new boyfriend and she's like 19?



Apparently she turned 20 last month, so it's only half a teen pregnancy...

Reminds me a little of Brittney Spears' younger sister (though Jamie Lynn was 16) in that she was very popular and had a TV show. I don't know if Jamie Lynn had a wild life, but she really grew up, moved back to her hometown to raise her kid. In recent interviews she seems grounded, family-oriented & relatively recently married someone out of the business.... Probably harder for the K-Js to live quietly, but for the baby's sake, hopefully Kylie can get it together


----------



## sdkitty

PewPew said:


> Apparently she turned 20 last month, so it's only half a teen pregnancy...
> 
> Reminds me a little of Brittney Spears younger sister (though Jamie Lynn was 16) in that she was very popular and had a TV show. I don't know if Jamie Lynn had a wild life, but she really grew up, moved back to her hometown to raise her kid. In recent interviews she seems stable & recently married someone out of the business.... Probably harder for the K-Js to live quietly, but for the baby's sake, hopefully Kylie can get it together


I don't watch any of their shows so all I know about her is pretty much what I see here and on TMZ.  But based on that I'm not optimistic.  The girl seems to be an empty shell.  What would she have to give to a baby?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I mean it's pretty easy and common to get pregnant by accident, even if you have safe sex it's not totally safe, but the timing is quite a coincidence. To be fair nobody involved has said it was unplanned.


----------



## sdkitty

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I mean it's pretty easy and common to get pregnant by accident, even if you have safe sex it's not totally safe, but the timing is quite a coincidence. To be fair nobody involved has said it was unplanned.


abortion is still legal so I doubt she'd have the baby if she didn't want to - whether planned or not


----------



## Esizzle

According to Travis fans (lol) this is the day he discovered Kylie was pregnant and sent this cryptic tweet. 







http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-4913122/Scott-Disick-Travis-Scott-party-Miami.html


----------



## Laila619

Why would she *want* to do this though? She's only 20. Being pregnant, getting huge, delivering a baby, and having a screaming newborn is not a picnic. What does she have to gain from it?


----------



## sdkitty

Laila619 said:


> Why would she *want* to do this though? She's only 20. Being pregnant, getting huge, delivering a baby, and having a screaming newborn is not a picnic. What does she have to gain from it?


maybe she wants to fill her empty shell


----------



## Esizzle

Laila619 said:


> Why would she *want* to do this though? She's only 20. Being pregnant, getting huge, delivering a baby, and having a screaming newborn is not a picnic. *What does she have to gain from it?*


Attention. 

Her pregnancy is basically national news in America lol. And a more welcome news that what we are unfortunately used to hearing everyday courtesy of the orange-you-know-who.


----------



## sdkitty

Esizzle said:


> Attention.
> 
> Her pregnancy is basically national news in America lol. And a more welcome news that what we are unfortunately used to hearing everyday courtesy of the orange-you-know-who.


yes, at least her situation is only bad news for one child - not the whole country or the whole world.


----------



## CeeJay

Wow .. 20 years old and going to have a baby; to me .. this is the time when you want to explore so many things.  Then again, given their lack of education, should I really be surprised?  Just looking back, I would not have known what to do if I had a child at age 20, and will these 2 end up marrying!?!?! .. not likely in my opinion.  Wow ..


----------



## Storm702

She’s said before she wanted to be a young mom, she didn’t want to wait until her 30s. I was a young mom at 19, and it definitely wasn’t a walk in the park.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Well she has resources & doesn't need college, so I guess 20 is when she decided to start a family. 

She's not an ordinary 20-year-old, she's a multimillionaire, so the kid will be just fine, compared to how these teenage pregnancies usually turn out.


----------



## Laila619

The kid will probably be raised mostly by nannies. Children are a lot of work and it takes a lot of sacrifice and selflessness. Most 20 year olds (not all but most) are going to have a hard time with all that is required. In a lot of ways, Kylie is still a kid herself.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Laila619 said:


> Why would she *want* to do this though? She's only 20. Being pregnant, getting huge, delivering a baby, and having a screaming newborn is not a picnic. What does she have to gain from it?


another few seasons of their vapid show?
$$$$
to stand out from her other sisters and Kendall (who is having some modeling "success")
make the ex-bf jealous (dumb, yes, but she's only 20 and not really... bright)


----------



## Cocoabean

myown said:


> I understand your feeling, I just want to tell you that not all siblings are close.
> I have a brother and a sister, I am okay with my brother, but haven't talked to my sister in 3 years (and I don't plan to). We have 5 years between us, I think that's too much, to have a "lean on" relationship. during youth you are in different states of development all the time.
> I'm just trying to make you feel better as an only-child.



My sister and I are five years apart and are very close. My brother (the oldest of us) told us he doesn't need family and we could eff off. It's not about numbers or age. It's about personality. I don't have children, and I'd never have had them thinking they'd be great friends, or that they'd take care of me in my old age.


----------



## TC1

Esizzle said:


> According to Travis fans (lol) this is the day he discovered Kylie was pregnant and sent this cryptic tweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-4913122/Scott-Disick-Travis-Scott-party-Miami.html


LOL. Kylie's company is about to be worth a billion dollars (according to the internet) and he knocks her up


----------



## kkfiregirl

Being raised by nannies is not the worst thing. Nannies can (and do) love the children they take care of. 

The child will be okay, but might have other issues. 

Children born to older, more educated parents still have issues as adults.


----------



## peppermintpatty

She's 20 not 15, she's not a teenager she's an adult. She's self supporting and wanted to be a young mom. I don't see what the big deal is. Aside from her being in the relationship for way too short of a time when she got pregnant, it's her life. If she were to be in a situation of being a single parent, she will be fine. She has the means and support. Plenty of woman start out motherhood with way less, if they love their child and take good care of their child that is the main thing. There are no guarantees that any of our children will be free of issues. Kids that have it all can and do end up in bad places. Kids who grew up with nothing or worse yet abuse rise above it and are successful.

I am much more concerned about the teenagers still in high school. No job, no money, haven't completed their education. No support from the father of the child or from their own parents. Now that is hard.That's what concern's me. Not this!


----------



## labelwhore04

Financially the kid will be fine(obviously) but money isnt all it takes to raise a child. People like to use the "she has more than enough money to have a kid" line but its so much more than that. Personally i think Kylie is too immature, vain and selfish to be a mother at this point but who knows, maybe this baby will make her realize whats important in life.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Unfortunately Kylie will probably be just as dumb and immature and selfish as Rob and Kim and Kanye and Chyna and Scott all are when she's older.


----------



## White Orchid

I hate myself for loving all these memes and twitter comments.  No, I really do, lol.


----------



## berrydiva

I don't know what makes some of you convinced she didn't get pregnant by Tyga or was smart enough to practice safe sex with him. Abortions are still options last I checked.


----------



## Esizzle

Looking for her kontraceptives.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I don't know what makes some of you convinced she didn't get pregnant by Tyga or was smart enough to practice safe sex with him. Abortions are still options last I checked.


So true. I did think that, just didn't type it


----------



## tweegy

So...uh....*cough* Just read the news...


----------



## LemonDrop

Just curious. Why is this a pay day for Travis? I don’t have kids or an ex or any experience. But they aren’t married and I can’t imagine some kind of joint custody where the kid is going to his house for weekends or something. He’s probably going to be on tour or doing 25 year old guy stuff. Why would the Kardashian’s pay him for anything?


----------



## sdkitty

LemonDrop said:


> Just curious. Why is this a pay day for Travis? I don’t have kids or an ex or any experience. But they aren’t married and I can’t imagine some kind of joint custody where the kid is going to his house for weekends or something. He’s probably going to be on tour or doing 25 year old guy stuff. Why would the Kardashian’s pay him for anything?


I guess it depends on how it plays out.  If he marries her, stays married to her for a few years, he may be able to get alimony.  Or get joint custody and find it necessary to have a home where the child can be with  his that's equal to Kylie's home.  He's an entertainer but I'm not familiar with him.  Assuming she has more money.


----------



## berrydiva

LemonDrop said:


> Just curious. Why is this a pay day for Travis? I don’t have kids or an ex or any experience. But they aren’t married and I can’t imagine some kind of joint custody where the kid is going to his house for weekends or something. He’s probably going to be on tour or doing 25 year old guy stuff. Why would the Kardashian’s pay him for anything?


Why wouldn't he want joint custody of his kid and why wouldn't he want his kid on the weekends? I don't get what that assumption is based in....many young men have joint custody and their kid on the weekends.


----------



## pixiejenna

PewPew said:


> Apparently she turned 20 last month, so it's only half a teen pregnancy...
> 
> Reminds me a little of Brittney Spears' younger sister (though Jamie Lynn was 16) in that she was very popular and had a TV show. I don't know if Jamie Lynn had a wild life, but she really grew up, moved back to her hometown to raise her kid. In recent interviews she seems grounded, family-oriented & relatively recently married someone out of the business.... Probably harder for the K-Js to live quietly, but for the baby's sake, hopefully Kylie can get it together


I'm still under the theory that Jamie-Lynn got pregnant on purpose. She was on the same path as her sister, she was in phase one of whatever plan her parents had to make her the next big thing. Getting knocked up was her way out of having to continue the path. She got to move back home to raise her kid and no more showbiz.


Laila619 said:


> Why would she *want* to do this though? She's only 20. Being pregnant, getting huge, delivering a baby, and having a screaming newborn is not a picnic. What does she have to gain from it?


What does she have to loose from it? Yes she'll have to carry the baby to term and give birth. But she's not going to be up at 2 am breastfeeding, or tending to a colicky baby that will be the nannies jobs to do. On top of which she will monatize this new typical kartrashian fashion. Think of all the baby companies sending her free swag for her to pimp out in her daily pap walka, insta, and snap. Not to mention she'll visit the dentist ASAP after giving birth to get back to her previous baby body.


----------



## berrydiva

For some reason, I don't think Kylie will handle motherhood and its demands well....but I see her getting knocked up by a few more men before she's 30.


----------



## LemonDrop

berrydiva said:


> Why wouldn't he want joint custody of his kid and why wouldn't he want his kid on the weekends? I don't get what that assumption is based in....many young men have joint custody and their kid on the weekends.



My first thought is two entertainers are going to have a bit more going on than driving the kid back and forth every 3-4 days. Maybe they will. Maybe they planned this all out in the first month they were dating. They have carpool schedules posted on the fridge already.


----------



## vink

Esizzle said:


> According to Travis fans (lol) this is the day he discovered Kylie was pregnant and sent this cryptic tweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-4913122/Scott-Disick-Travis-Scott-party-Miami.html



At least he’s on board and happy, and from many of you said, he isn’t a totally bonehead, so maybe at least the baby get the dad to look up to? [emoji848]


----------



## arnott

peppermintpatty said:


> *She's 20 not 15, she's not a teenager she's an adult. She's self supporting and wanted to be a young mom. I don't see what the big deal is. Aside from her being in the relationship for way too short of a time when she got pregnant, it's her life. *If she were to be in a situation of being a single parent, she will be fine. She has the means and support. Plenty of woman start out motherhood with way less, if they love their child and take good care of their child that is the main thing. There are no guarantees that any of our children will be free of issues. Kids that have it all can and do end up in bad places. Kids who grew up with nothing or worse yet abuse rise above it and are successful.
> 
> I am much more concerned about the teenagers still in high school. No job, no money, haven't completed their education. No support from the father of the child or from their own parents. Now that is hard.That's what concern's me. Not this!



I agree.      I don't think 20 is too young and she looks like a natural when she's around/holding babies.   Not only does she have the means but she seems like she has the time.   I don't watch the show, but I get the impression that she's bored with nothing better to do than take selfies all day  while PMK pulls all the strings for her.


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> http://people.com/babies/kylie-jenn...edium=social&xid=socialflow_twitter_peoplemag
> 
> *Kylie Jenner Pregnant, Expecting First Child with Travis Scott*
> 
> Oh, baby!
> 
> Kylie Jenner is pregnant, PEOPLE can confirm.
> 
> A source tells PEOPLE the 20-year-old reality star and business mogul is due in February.
> 
> “They started telling friends a few weeks ago,” said the source. “The family has known for quite some time. She is REALLY excited and so is Travis!”
> 
> Reps did not respond to PEOPLE’s request for comment.
> 
> Jenner has been dating rapper Travis Scott since earlier this year after splitting from her on-again, off-again boyfriend Tyga in April.
> 
> The star’s baby won’t be the only new member joining the famous KarJenner brood: Jenner’s older sister, Kim Kardashian West, is also expecting via surrogate. Kardashian West shares two other children with husband Kanye West, Saint, who is 21-months-old, and daughter North, who turned 4 in June.
> 
> Jenner is also aunt to brother Rob Kardashian‘s daughter Dream, 10 months, and sister Kourtney Kardashian‘s three children: Mason, 7, Penelope, 5, and Reign, 2.
> 
> Though Jenner and Scott’s relationship is still rather new, her family is definitely on board with the romance: A source told PEOPLE in August that they KarJenner crew “loves Travis.”
> 
> “Kylie and Travis are doing great,” said the source. “There’s no drama with Travis. He’s a cool guy.”
> 
> “He treats Kylie with a lot of respect and love,” added the source. “Kylie is very happy.”



I see no word about Khloe after the 2 pregnancy rumours she tried to  make happen this year that no one cared about.


----------



## nashpoo

I had to [emoji23]







All jokes aside, I just hope this baby will be well loved.


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> For some reason, I don't think Kylie will handle motherhood and its demands well....but I see her getting knocked up by a few more men before she's 30.



Agree. I'm much more concerned about Kylie ... the baby will be fine, but the mother will have a lot of feelings to sort out.


----------



## lanasyogamama

pixiejenna said:


> I'm still under the theory that Jamie-Lynn got pregnant on purpose. She was on the same path as her sister, she was in phase one of whatever plan her parents had to make her the next big thing. Getting knocked up was her way out of having to continue the path. She got to move back home to raise her kid and no more showbiz.



I thought Jamie Lynn was taken advantage of by some older industry guy?


----------



## terebina786

I think she'll be fine.  She doesn't have anything else to do plus all the help in the world.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's rumoured to be expecting her first child with beau Travis Scott.

And Kylie Jenner only seemed to fuel further speculation of baby news as she arrived at the iHeartRadio Music Festival in Las Vegas on Saturday night to support the rapper, who is reportedly the father of her child.

The 20-year-old American reality star masked her 'bump' in an oversized grey shirt and brown PVC trousers as she was joined by her gaggle of pals for the outing.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nt-Kylie-Jenner-hides-bump.html#ixzz4tbhcZbkv


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Ha. RIP your career Travis. It will be overshadowed by the time the baby is born.


----------



## vink

With all the baby’s face joke, it makes me really wonder people think her old face is really that bad? I mean I think it’s ok. She wasn’t a knock out, but it’s not really ugly. Coz if people really think that, no wonder she goes through so much procedures to change how she look. (I mean especially if she’s a really insecure person.) [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## mkr

Well at least he's not as fugly as Tyga.


----------



## PewPew

lanasyogamama said:


> I thought Jamie Lynn was taken advantage of by some older industry guy?



No, the father of Jamie Lynn's baby was her teenage BF (Casey Aldridge was ~19 at the time). You may be thinking of someone else? Brittney was linked to an older, sketchy PR guy around the time of her head shaving/hospitalization & conservatorship


----------



## kittenslingerie

Her face isn't the problem, it's his.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

The audacity of PMK acting shes surprised by the news bish pleaseeee. As if she wasn't in on the plan and orchestrated the whole thing and for those who say that kylie is an adult and not a teenager. Please, have you seen her talk? a 10 year old can form more sentences than her.


----------



## berrydiva

LemonDrop said:


> My first thought is two entertainers are going to have a bit more going on than driving the kid back and forth every 3-4 days. Maybe they will. Maybe they planned this all out in the first month they were dating. They have carpool schedules posted on the fridge already.


There are lots of entertainers with kids....seems to work out fine.


----------



## sdkitty

Viva La Fashion said:


> The audacity of PMK acting shes surprised by the news bish pleaseeee. As if she wasn't in on the plan and orchestrated the whole thing and for those who say that kylie is an adult and not a teenager. Please, have you seen her talk? a 10 year old can form more sentences than her.


I haven't heard her talk but to me, 20 is still very young


----------



## FlipDiver




----------



## lanasyogamama

PewPew said:


> No, the father of Jamie Lynn's baby was her teenage BF (Casey Aldridge was ~19 at the time). You may be thinking of someone else? Brittney was linked to an older, sketchy PR guy around the time of her head shaving/hospitalization & conservatorship



Yeah, there was a rumor that he isn't the real dad.  I have no idea what the truth is.  

http://gawker.com/337886/jamie-lynn-spears-babydaddy-may-be-more-daddy-than-baby


----------



## Viva La Fashion

sdkitty said:


> I haven't heard her talk but to me, 20 is still very young


I agree 20 is very young and here's a clip of the dumbest thing . Cant believe she going to have a baby


----------



## mkr

Pray for the kids y'all.


----------



## skarsbabe

Viva La Fashion said:


> I agree 20 is very young and here's a clip of the dumbest thing . Cant believe she going to have a baby




LMFAO - these people should have been sterilized by now.. seriously those kids are screwed.


----------



## terebina786

I dunno y'all... she just Snapchatted her stomach from all angles and didn't look anywhere near preggo.


----------



## TC1

^^ I was just going to say...wearing an oversize tee to cover a "bump" I mean, come on..she's been pregnant for 5 mins. There is no bump..unless she's pushing her stomach out to try to make that look happen.


----------



## arnott

Remember all the comments when Snooki got pregnant the first time?    She ended up being a devoted mother.    For some reason I see Kylie  being a better Mom than Kim.


----------



## Wildflower22

I have a friend who from the time she was super young, maybe 12, already knew she wanted to be a mom. Even that young, she had a touch with little kids and they loved her too. It was natural. I don't know why but I see Kylie that way, so I hope she becomes a great mom for her baby.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I always thought Kylie seemed smarter than the rest of the crew, but recently she's been a fool.


----------



## Bentley1

Who would willingly procreate with that thing, he looks like a sewer rat.


----------



## PewPew

lanasyogamama said:


> Yeah, there was a rumor that he isn't the real dad.  I have no idea what the truth is.
> 
> http://gawker.com/337886/jamie-lynn-spears-babydaddy-may-be-more-daddy-than-baby



Oh wow, I had no idea. Whoever the father, it's great how she broke away from the chaos to raise her kid (and herself)


----------



## Yoshi1296

arnott said:


> Remember all the comments when Snooki got pregnant the first time?    She ended up being a devoted mother.    For some reason I see Kylie  being a better Mom than Kim.



I agree. I actually give a lot of props to Snooki for really pulling it together and becoming a great mom and a mature adult overall. Her and Jwoww both are doing great. Good for them!


----------



## Sandi.el

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I always thought Kylie seemed smarter than the rest of the crew, but recently she's been a fool.



There aren't many that Kylie is smarter than.


----------



## Sandi.el

Sandi.el said:


> There aren't many that Kylie "seems" smarter than.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

She looks awful, there is nothing attractive about her.


----------



## Jayne1

arnott said:


> Remember all the comments when Snooki got pregnant the first time?    She ended up being a devoted mother.    For some reason I see Kylie  being a better Mom than Kim.


Yes, but I wonder if it helped that she was married and in a committed relationship. Young marrieds ready to raise a family and all.


----------



## LemonDrop

Sandi.el said:


> There aren't many that Kylie is smarter than.



That video is making me laugh so f’n hard.


----------



## Esizzle

Sandi.el said:


> There aren't many that Kylie is smarter than.



What the hell!! hahahaa

She is pretty dumb. I think Kendull is smarter than Kylie in terms of managing her life and her public image


----------



## baglover1973

saw kim is talking about her pregnancy with North now...the desperation is real....let your sister be pregnant, it isn't always about you.


----------



## arnott

baglover1973 said:


> saw kim is talking about her pregnancy with North now...the desperation is real....let your sister be pregnant, it isn't always about you.



    Even when it's not she'll do whatever it takes to make it about her.


----------



## peppermintpatty

She is 20 and not a teenager. Even if someone thinks she talks like a 10 year old. I don't feel the need to judge what kind of mom Kylie will be before she's even had the baby. JMO- you go ahead and have your opinion, it's all good!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Meh...her life choices to now sure haven't been great, and I'll go ahead and judge her for getting pregnant to whichever one of those two knuckleheads are the father.  Whether she likes it or not she'll be tied to them for life (or at least 18 years) a decision I'd bet good money on that she'll come to regret.


----------



## poopsie

mkr said:


> Well at least he's not as fugly as Tyga.




Talk about damning with faint praise! LOL


----------



## White Orchid

Sandi.el said:


> There aren't many that Kylie is smarter than.



"Like I feel like this year is the year like of realising stuff..."


----------



## mkr

Like realizing she's as smart as a box of rocks?


----------



## MayyaS

mkr said:


> Like realizing she's as smart as a box of rocks?


Do you think she is capable of metaphorical thinking to compare herself to a box of rocks? The video clearly proves she's not.


----------



## meluvs2shop

deleted comment.


----------



## myown

YSoLovely said:


> Holla, we want... a paternity test?



what picture was it?


----------



## Ceeyahd

baglover1973 said:


> saw kim is talking about her pregnancy with North now...the desperation is real....let your sister be pregnant, it isn't always about you.


Maybe it is about Kim. I read some commentary that Kylie could be Kim's surrogate.


----------



## peppermintpatty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Meh...her life choices to now sure haven't been great, and I'll go ahead and judge her for getting pregnant to whichever one of those two knuckleheads are the father.  Whether she likes it or not she'll be tied to them for life (or at least 18 years) a decision I'd bet good money on that she'll come to regret.


Idk, she didn't seem to have a ton of guidance and yet she is making money had over fist with her cosmetic line. Billionaire by 25, seems to be smart enough to do that at 20. How many 20 year olds can claim that???  Anybody can judge anybody else- it's a free country we live in  Travis Scott is quite successful according to my 23 year old. I wouldn't know... Tyga- no comment! Yes, she will be tied to them for life. I have a 35 and a 30 year old- it's for life. What I don't have is regret. Without their dad, I wouldn't have them. I have 3 other children with my husband who is a  wonderful dad. I don't love those kids any more than my other 2. No regrets...


----------



## redney

peppermintpatty said:


> Idk, she didn't seem to have a ton of guidance and yet she is making money had over fist with her cosmetic line. Billionaire by 25, seems to be smart enough to do that at 20. How many 20 year olds can claim that???  Anybody can judge anybody else- it's a free country we live in  Travis Scott is quite successful according to my 23 year old. I wouldn't know... Tyga- no comment! Yes, she will be tied to them for life. I have a 35 and a 30 year old- it's for life. What I don't have is regret. Without their dad, I wouldn't have them. I have 3 other children with my husband who is a  wonderful dad. I don't love those kids any more than my other 2. No regrets...


You do know pretty much everything she's done has been orchestrated by her mother. The P in PMK is no joke.


----------



## LemonDrop

baglover1973 said:


> saw kim is talking about her pregnancy with North now...the desperation is real....let your sister be pregnant, it isn't always about you.


  Kylie got her 48 hours that’s all PMK alloted her.


----------



## Esizzle

This girl. I think she has a very romanticized view of what adulthood and responsibility is because she has never experienced either of those. She is in for some reality check when she actually has a baby in her possession and she has to take care of it for real. 






https://www.buzzfeed.com/elliewoodw...n&ref=bffbmain&utm_term=.lrA2NMLGV#.mfAXA0VZP


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Esizzle said:


> This girl. I think she has a very romanticized view of what adulthood and responsibility is because she has never experienced either of those. She is in for some reality check when she actually has a baby in her possession and she has to take care of it for real"
> 
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/elliewoodw...n&ref=bffbmain&utm_term=.lrA2NMLGV#.mfAXA0VZP


except it won't really have her to take care of it. it'll have nannies. she's 20!... no way the partying and dating stops for a baby. do we really think this guy is going to be around for keeps?? she'll be single pdq, or have a major wedding with him for ratings. for other 20 year old girls a baby might change them and their lifestyle, but this family has people at their disposal to make sure their lavish lifestyle continues on as normal. kids = publicity and attention. publicity = $$$$ for the k-klan


----------



## lanasyogamama

Esizzle said:


> This girl. I think she has a very romanticized view of what adulthood and responsibility is because she has never experienced either of those. She is in for some reality check when she actually has a baby in her possession and she has to take care of it for real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/elliewoodw...n&ref=bffbmain&utm_term=.lrA2NMLGV#.mfAXA0VZP



What do you mean? Motherhood is basically just about putting them on horses, right??


----------



## poopsie

lanasyogamama said:


> What do you mean? Motherhood is basically just about putting them on horses, right??



::::gasp::::: could this be the return of glitter ponies?!?!?!


----------



## White Orchid

Esizzle said:


> This girl. I think she has a very romanticized view of what adulthood and responsibility is because she has never experienced either of those. She is in for some reality check when she actually has a baby in her possession and she has to take care of it for real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/elliewoodw...n&ref=bffbmain&utm_term=.lrA2NMLGV#.mfAXA0VZP


See the thing is doll, can you really see her taking care of it?  I'm convinced they have a slew of nannies at their disposal.  Even Kourtney who appears the most hands on.


----------



## mkr

Is this the pony?


----------



## lulilu

TC1 said:


> ^^ I was just going to say...wearing an oversize tee to cover a "bump" I mean, come on..she's been pregnant for 5 mins. There is no bump..unless she's pushing her stomach out to try to make that look happen.



This!  She is barely out of the first trimester, a first baby -- no way does she need to hide a baby tummy.  And they were digging up photos of her two months ago with t-shirts too -- really?  Does no one know what a pregnant body looks like?


----------



## lanasyogamama

mkr said:


> Is this the pony?



I swear this was in my house as a kid.


----------



## berrydiva

lulilu said:


> This!  She is barely out of the first trimester, a first baby -- no way does she need to hide a baby tummy.  And they were digging up photos of her two months ago with t-shirts too -- really?  Does no one know what a pregnant body looks like?


Reaching. She's been dressing like Travis since they started dating.


----------



## LemonDrop

This is the year of like realizing stuff. Like how babies are made.


----------



## poopsie

LemonDrop said:


> This is the year of like realizing stuff. Like how babies are made.




That would presume that she could put one and one together and come up with two


----------



## myown

lulilu said:


> This!  She is barely out of the first trimester, a first baby -- no way does she need to hide a baby tummy.  And they were digging up photos of her two months ago with t-shirts too -- really?  Does no one know what a pregnant body looks like?


it s said she is 5 month pregnant *looking at my 3-month-baby-bump*
I know many ladies that had big bumps at 4/5 month!


----------



## mkr

poopsie said:


> That would presume that she could put one and one together and come up with two



In her world one and one probably equals 11.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.tmz.com/2017/09/26/kylie-jenner-pregnant-with-baby-girl-travis-scott/

*Kylie Jenner, Travis Scott: It's a Girl!!!*

*Kylie Jenner* and Travis Scott are having a baby girl ... sources directly connected with the couple tell TMZ.

TMZ broke the story ... Kylie is pregnant and Travis has been telling friends about the sex of the baby, but now family sources tell us Travis wasn't lyin'.

We've also learned Travis has been privately telling friends about the pregnancy for nearly 2 months, and Kylie is around 5 months pregnant.

What's interesting about the timing ... TMZ broke the story that Kim and Kanye are also *expecting a baby* via surrogate, and their kid is due around mid January. That means their baby will be born around the same time as Kylie's. BTW, we broke the story ... Kim and Kanye are also having a girl.

Maybe a discount at Cedars is in the works.


----------



## myown

vink said:


> With all the baby’s face joke, it makes me really wonder people think her old face is really that bad? I mean I think it’s ok. She wasn’t a knock out, but it’s not really ugly. Coz if people really think that, no wonder she goes through so much procedures to change how she look. (I mean especially if she’s a really insecure person.) [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


no her old face was just fine. If the baby will look like oldie-Kylie it will be very lucky!
personally I think she looked far better before all the dentist-vistists.



mkr said:


> Well at least he's not as fugly as Tyga.


He is not exactly a looker, too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

has anyone notified Kylie that the baby will have her pre-surgery features?  Is she ready to face her past?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

5 months? She got pregnant pretty early into their situationship


----------



## myown

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> 5 months? She got pregnant pretty early into their situationship


happens. didn't Lisa Osbourne got pregnant just after they started dating, too?


----------



## DC-Cutie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> 5 months? She got pregnant pretty early into their situationship


situationship - love it


----------



## DC-Cutie

myown said:


> happens. didn't Lisa Osbourne got pregnant just after they started dating, too?


Jack Osbourne's wife?


----------



## AECornell

myown said:


> it s said she is 5 month pregnant *looking at my 3-month-baby-bump*
> I know many ladies that had big bumps at 4/5 month!



7 weeks here and baby #2 (hopefully). I swear I look 12 weeks pregnant. So much damn bloat. 16-20 weeks I was showing with my so her stomach won't be flat.


----------



## Bentley1

At 5 mths I had a very tiny bump, if someone didn't know me they wouldn't think I was pregnant.  It was my first and my stomach was super flat pre pregnancy so I hear that it takes a lot longer to show.
Most say they show a lot more quickly with their 2nd etc pregnancies.


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> has anyone notified Kylie that the baby will have her pre-surgery features?  Is she ready to face her past?


You ain't right for that.. Had to compose myself to make this post possible. White Orchid will show you around the corner


----------



## haute-mess

she can barely take care of her dogs how is she going to take care of a child????


----------



## mkr

Well she never said she was going to take care of it. she said she was going to have it.


----------



## Irishgal

All joking aside, as a woman who is "attractive" but had a mom who was considered to be "beautiful", who had a high level of distain for her daughters because we were not stunning like she was, it makes me sad to think that another girl is coming into the world surrounded by people who will likely focus on her external appearance, and who may encourage her to alter her face/body if she's not considered as "pretty" as the rest of the family. It is not a fun way to grow up. Sorry for the maudlin post, but sometimes the standards by which so many young woman try to measure themselves saddens me. A lot.


----------



## berrydiva

Can we just do the obligatory "everyone carries different" post now? The debate is avoidable....people just want any reason to say something negative about a Kardashian/Jenners.


----------



## AECornell

berrydiva said:


> Can we just do the obligatory "everyone carries different" post now? The debate is avoidable....people just want any reason to say something negative about a Kardashian/Jenners.



Sorry didn't know we weren't allowed to talk about our own experiences... [emoji19]


----------



## berrydiva

AECornell said:


> Sorry didn't know we weren't allowed to talk about our own experiences... [emoji19]


Obviously wasn't talking to you directly as I didn't quote you...just every time a celeb is pregnant, there's the few that come along to state that they don't look far along enough, they look too big to only be x months, question if they're wearing a fake belly, etc. Your statement actually only gives credence to my statement that "everyone carries different"


----------



## Bentley1

True, obviously everyone carries differently. We're just making conversation, I thought that's what a public forum is about. These threads are slow these days anyway, so who cares if people are at least posting something.


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> You ain't right for that.. Had to compose myself to make this post possible. White Orchid will show you around the corner



I'll show myself to the corner, thank you very much!


----------



## mkr

Just checking to see if Kendall's pregnant too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mkr said:


> Just checking to see if Kendall's pregnant too.


at this rate Corey needs to be asking Kris if she's next


----------



## berrydiva

Bentley1 said:


> True, obviously everyone carries differently. We're just making conversation, I thought that's what a public forum is about. These threads are slow these days anyway, so who cares if people are at least posting something.


Yes have convo...who's stopping you? Think you're missing the intentions of my original comment or perhaps just didn't read it lol....


----------



## vink

Well, talking about carrying differently, not to fuel the fire, but at 8 months, people not close to me, like my go-to cosmetics SA only thought I look “fat”. When she told me the new collection is coming next month and invited me to come for the debut and I said I couldn’t coz I’d be at the hospital giving birth, she looked so shocked! She admitted it right then and there she just thought I was gaining weight. No doubt people never gave me seat or looked at me reluctantly before decided that they’d better not. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] (of course, DH still teases me even now.)


----------



## Sandi.el

At least 10 nannies will have a job once these babies are born


----------



## nashpoo

I'm so confused. Now e news is saying khloe is pregnant too??


----------



## kirsten

lanasyogamama said:


> I swear this was in my house as a kid.






lol I was obsessed with mine. The springs pretty much broke.


----------



## ayutilovesGST




----------



## Viva La Fashion

DC-Cutie said:


> at this rate Corey needs to be asking Kris if she's next


Thank god he already stated that he doesn't want babies. Imagine if it does happen... Kris would do anything so its not far fetched


----------



## clevercat

*snort*


----------



## myown

DC-Cutie said:


> Jack Osbourne's wife?


yes


----------



## YSoLovely

* Kylie and Travis Marriage Not in the Cards ... Yet *
* 
 21 
 
9/27/2017 1:00 AM PDT *
EXCLUSIVE
*


Kylie Jenner* and *Travis Scott* are not ready to get married -- not even close -- despite they're having a baby.

Sources connected with Kylie and Travis tell TMZ,* they both feel they haven't known each other long enough to tie the knot.* As one very connected source puts it, *"They're still trying to figure out their relationship."*

Kylie has no issues about being an unwed mother. Fact is, she's following in the footsteps of Kim and Kourtney. *Khloe is in the same boat*.

They are not even discussing marriage, but they're talking a lot about raising their daughter.

TMZ broke the story, Kylie is *5 months pregnant* and *expecting a girl*.

We're told *Kylie's the one who really wanted the baby*. *They met in April *and she's 5 months along -- *she got pregnant about a month after they hooked up*. So the question ...* was this planned? Everyone we've spoken with is ... mum.*











Let's pray for that baby girl.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Sandi.el said:


> At least 10 nannies will have a job once these babies are born



... which is a good thing! Let them employ more people - it's good for the economy.


----------



## pukasonqo

they haven't known each other long enough to marry but hey, no big deal about having a child together even if you are trying to figure out your relationship...


----------



## redney

So is Kim's marriage a sham, as has been rumored? The article says Kylie as an unwed mother is following in Kim and Kourtney's footsteps.??


----------



## tweegy

kirsten said:


> View attachment 3836198
> 
> 
> lol I was obsessed with mine. The springs pretty much broke.



Guuuurrrl! I think everyone's springs broke on these contraptions back in the day lol! 



pukasonqo said:


> they haven't known each other long enough to marry but hey, no big deal about having a child together even if you are trying to figure out your relationship...


 I cant even...


----------



## tweegy

redney said:


> So is Kim's marriage a sham, as has been rumored? The article says Kylie as an unwed mother is following in Kim and Kourtney's footsteps.??


I paused and raised a brow to that also, but remember Kim was not married to Kanye when North was born. They got married sometime afterwards.


----------



## berrydiva

Chile pregnant a month into their jumpoff situation....this girl can't form an intelligent sentence. Maybe she and the baby can go to school together.


----------



## mkr

Maybe she is realizing stuff like you can get pregnant if you have sex.


----------



## redney

tweegy said:


> I paused and raised a brow to that also, but remember Kim was not married to Kanye when North was born. They got married sometime afterwards.


Ahhhh, that's right. I had forgotten about that.


----------



## GaitreeS

You know there is going to be some kind of pregnancy spin off eh? lol


----------



## Kidclarke

So glad they’ve chosen to get to know each other before such a big commitment like marriage.


----------



## mkr

Hey if Kim can have a two month marriage why can't Kylie?


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> Sources connected with Kylie and Travis tell TMZ,* they both feel they haven't known each other long enough to tie the knot.* As one very connected source puts it, *"They're still trying to figure out their relationship."*
> 
> They are not even discussing marriage, but they're talking a lot about raising their daughter.
> 
> We're told *Kylie's the one who really wanted the baby*. *They met in April *and she's 5 months along -- *she got pregnant about a month after they hooked up*. So the question ...* was this planned? Everyone we've spoken with is ... mum.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's pray for that baby girl.


----------



## skarsbabe

I will never understand that logic. In the worst case scenario they will literally have to see each other for the next 18 years to come, sharing custody back and forth with that child! Get to know each other before you decide to procreate!


----------



## berrydiva

I mean...things happen, heat of the moment, condoms break, people forget to take a pill, medication interacts with the pill, and a whole host of other reasons people get pregnant unexpectedly...are most kids really planned anyway? It's not like everyone waits until marriage to have sex or imposes some time limit rule before they could have sex; and, people shouldn't have to if they don't want to so long as they take care of any kids they decide to have. If someone happens to get pregnant early in their relationship and makes the choice to have the baby but doesn't feel they're ready for marriage then that might be the best route. It's better for 2 people to learn to be good co-parents than be in a miserable marriage for the sake of a child. While I know that statement was from a "source", so most likely made up or planted to make the situation seem better, it sounds so damn stupid, juvenile and irresponsible to make.

The only thing actually surprising about this whole thing is that she didn't have a baby with Tyga. She got turned out by a 20-something year old man when she was 16....started thotting....got her head gassed by some of these goofy rappers who only seem to value her as "hot" aka smashable but not wifeable and she's too naive to know the difference.  She was doomed from the start.


----------



## Sandi.el

A baby is an accessory, you deal with or attempt taking care of it after you have it.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Interesting Kendall hasn’t walked a show in Paris (as of yet) Bella and Gigi are barely getting press it’s all about Kia Gerber now


----------



## Tivo

Glitterandstuds said:


> Interesting Kendall hasn’t walked a show in Paris (as of yet) Bella and Gigi are barely getting press it’s all about *Kia Gerber* now


And she’s as dull as Kendall.


----------



## Esizzle




----------



## terebina786

Glitterandstuds said:


> Interesting Kendall hasn’t walked a show in Paris (as of yet) Bella and Gigi are barely getting press it’s all about Kia Gerber now



I knew those three were unusually quiet this year.  Last year it was the Kendall, Gigi and Bella show everywhere.


----------



## vink

Kidclarke said:


> So glad they’ve chosen to get to know each other before such a big commitment like marriage.



Oh my....


----------



## vink

Glitterandstuds said:


> Interesting Kendall hasn’t walked a show in Paris (as of yet) Bella and Gigi are barely getting press it’s all about Kia Gerber now



I think her time as a so-called supermodel is up. I only wish she get to walk.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Tivo said:


> And she’s as dull as Kendall.


I like her, shes only 16 and she shows great potential. If she would at least eat and gain a little weight. Her legs look like it would snap one day.


----------



## myown

Tivo said:


> And she’s as dull as Kendall.


when she first came up, I thought yay much better than seeing Gigi and Bella everywhere. but now Kaia is everywhere and I just can't stand to see her anymore. I can't wait until this fashion week is over. more kendall, less Kaia. way more really models, please.


----------



## myown

Viva La Fashion said:


> I like her, shes only 16 and she shows great potential. If she would at least eat and gain a little weight. Her legs look like it would snap one day.


my stomach hurts when I see hers.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

myown said:


> my stomach hurts when I see hers.


its frustrating to see her mother doing nothing about the matter. As it was mentioned she drastically lost weight during the years. Which leads to believe whats cindy's rule in all of this? Cindy had a fantastic body in 90's and it wasn't sickly thin. You would think that she would at least point her kid in the right direction. Instead of getting access to all the shows her daughter models in


----------



## bag-princess

Viva La Fashion said:


> its frustrating to see her mother doing nothing about the matter. As it was mentioned she drastically lost weight during the years. Which leads to believe whats cindy's rule in all of this? Cindy had a fantastic body in 90's and it wasn't sickly thin. You would think that she would at least point her kid in the right direction. Instead of getting access to all the shows her daughter models in




i am amazed at how much she looks like her mom - even the beauty mark is the same!


----------



## arnott

bag-princess said:


> i am amazed at how much she looks like her mom - even the beauty mark is the same!



That is Cindy in that picture.


----------



## cdtracing

Esizzle said:


>


----------



## Sasha2012

Her family recently signed a massive $150 million contract extension for five more seasons of their hit show Keeping Up With The Kardashians.

And Kendall Jenner made sure to keep her fashion icon status in check as she hurried around New York City on Tuesday between photo shoots for her impressive modeling career.

The supermodel, 21, rocked an over-sized black leather blazer with jeans, before changing into a comfortable sweatshirt and leggings as she pounded the pavement in Lower Manhattan.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...c-outfits-NYC-photo-shoots.html#ixzz4wYiLJGtq


----------



## WishList986

Sasha2012 said:


> Her family recently signed a massive $150 million contract extension for five more seasons of their hit show Keeping Up With The Kardashians.
> 
> And Kendall Jenner *made sure to keep her fashion icon status in check* as she hurried around New York City on Tuesday between photo shoots for her impressive modeling career.
> 
> The supermodel, 21, rocked an over-sized black leather blazer with jeans, before changing into a comfortable sweatshirt and leggings as she pounded the pavement in Lower Manhattan.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...c-outfits-NYC-photo-shoots.html#ixzz4wYiLJGtq


Yes, a plain sweatshirt and black leggings screams fashion icon.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I seriously don't see the appeal to her.


----------



## lanasyogamama

WishList986 said:


> Yes, a plain sweatshirt and black leggings screams fashion icon.



Omg, I’m a fashion icon too!!!


----------



## terebina786

I really hate whoever made mom jeans a thing again.


----------



## bag-princess

Another house! 


Kendall Jenner Snags A Beverly Hills Estate For $8.55M


https://www.trulia.com/blog/celebrity-homes/kendall-jenner-snags-a-beverly-hills-estate/


----------



## pixiejenna

So she bought another home she won't live in? And I don't think that I would want step a foot in Charlie sheen and Brooke miller's former home without a hazmat suit on. *shudders*


----------



## zen1965

Hate this architectural style. *shudders*


----------



## mkr

I think maybe they rent, not buy.


----------



## coconutsboston

bag-princess said:


> Another house!
> 
> 
> Kendall Jenner Snags A Beverly Hills Estate For $8.55M
> 
> 
> https://www.trulia.com/blog/celebrity-homes/kendall-jenner-snags-a-beverly-hills-estate/
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3863753



Am I reading that wrong? She paid $8.5 mill for a home that last sold for under $5.5 mill and sat on the market for over 3 years?


----------



## chinkee21

Wow!8.5M!


----------



## andrashik

*These boots were made for supporting! Kendall Jenner shows off her $10,000 sequinned thigh-highs as she cheers on beau Blake Griffin at LA Clippers game*
 http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-5051087/Kendall-Jenner-smiles-supporting-Blake-Griffin.html
	







She looks ridiculous


----------



## Tivo

andrashik said:


> *These boots were made for supporting! Kendall Jenner shows off her $10,000 sequinned thigh-highs as she cheers on beau Blake Griffin at LA Clippers game*
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-5051087/Kendall-Jenner-smiles-supporting-Blake-Griffin.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks ridiculous


She’s so awkward...definitely not a model.

What a lost opportunity to showcase those boots. Rihanna would have made those work.


----------



## mkr

So would just about anyone not named Kendall.


----------



## Esizzle

She makes the boots look cheap instead of high class. And she does she have hormonal acne? You can see it in one of the side profile pics


----------



## Bag*Snob

@Tivo  Rhianna has already rocked those boots.


----------



## WishList986

Bag*Snob said:


> @Tivo  Rhianna has already rocked those boots.


I was just about to say this! Rih wears everything better.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rih obviously wore it better but Kendall doesn’t look terrible.  That face tho  Whatever she’s doing to it, should should stop. It’s not cute...


----------



## Bentley1

Jeez Rihanna doesn't even have to TRY. Everything just works, she has that natural charisma and beauty that just flows and makes everything look good.


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> Jeez Rihanna doesn't even have to TRY. Everything just works, she has that natural charisma and beauty that just flows and makes everything look good.



Her style is soooo effortless!! [emoji173]️

Kendall looks like she was playing dress up in Kris’s closet and snuck out the house in her shoes.


----------



## Bentley1

bag-princess said:


> Her style is soooo effortless!! [emoji173]️
> 
> Kendall looks like she was playing dress up in Kris’s closet and snuck out the house in her shoes.


She does lol


----------



## nashpoo

[emoji102][emoji102]


----------



## Esizzle

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3871848
> 
> [emoji102][emoji102]


----------



## morgan20

So can we say she is definitely pregnant


----------



## TC1

That IG account has removed those pics. So....Kylie will be in hiding until the baby is born and the new mommy makeover?


----------



## WishList986

You don't think those could be shopped just like the photos they post themselves? I'm so on the fence about all these rumors.


----------



## bag-princess

WishList986 said:


> You don't think those could be shopped just like the photos they post themselves? I'm so on the fence about all these rumors.



 Nope! Not at all!


----------



## tweegy

I see Nene had those boots on WWHL as well....I think Kendall looked good in them..Rihanna rocked them but if I were to wear them it would be like how Kendall did.. 

Not sure what's going on with her face in that profile pic.. yeh she's a teen and acne is a common thing but her face.. looks a bit off...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Didn't realize she had acne like that.


----------



## Esizzle

tweegy said:


> I see Nene had those boots on WWHL as well....I think Kendall looked good in them..Rihanna rocked them but if I were to wear them it would be like how Kendall did..
> 
> Not sure what's going on with her face in that profile pic.. yeh she's a teen and acne is a common thing but her face.. looks a bit off...


Lol kendull is 22


----------



## tweegy

Esizzle said:


> Lol kendull is 22



[emoji52][emoji55] oh!....

Well yeh you can have acne at that age I worked with a guy years ago around her age that had it a bit worse than her...


----------



## kittenslingerie

Wow her skin is bad. I modeled in NYC and L.A. years back and they'd have sent by butt home for acne like that. However I wasn't related to Kartrashians nor did they photoshop EVERYTHING back then. 
The boots are gorgeous on Kendall in my opinion. I like how she wore such a simple outfit with them. Whereas Rhianna looks silly in them in my opinion. The super baggy cloths and boots are just an odd pairing and not flattering. If she wasn't a celeb I'd chuckle under my breath at that get up. Just sayin.


----------



## tweegy

To me she's had bad acne for years.. I remember seeing pics of her and even sometimes on the show you can see it..


----------



## berrydiva

Maybe she just has bad personal hygiene and doesn't change her pillowcase often. LOL


----------



## Wildflower22

I was going to say, I think she’s mentioned years ago how bad her skin was.


----------



## sdkitty

kittenslingerie said:


> Wow her skin is bad. I modeled in NYC and L.A. years back and they'd have sent by butt home for acne like that. However I wasn't related to Kartrashians nor did they photoshop EVERYTHING back then.
> The boots are gorgeous on Kendall in my opinion. I like how she wore such a simple outfit with them. Whereas Rhianna looks silly in them in my opinion. The super baggy cloths and boots are just an odd pairing and not flattering. If she wasn't a celeb I'd chuckle under my breath at that get up. Just sayin.


I don't care for those boots even on Rhianna.  As far as the acne, yes as a model you'd think it would be a problem.  But I guess on the runway people can't see her closeup and in photos, they can photoshop them out.  It's probably hormonal.  I had a bout of hormonal acne in my 30's ....not all over my face but cysts that would have to be treated by a doctor.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don’t fault her for the acne, it’s not always something you can control. I do fault her for injecting ish into her face tho. She should stop while she’s (slightly) ahead.


----------



## Bentley1

You can't always control acne, especially at her age. Skin reacts to new products, weather changes, hormones, that special time of the month, changes in diet, heavy foundations, etc.


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I don’t fault her for the acne, it’s not always something you can control. I do fault her for injecting ish into her face tho. She should stop while she’s (slightly) ahead.



Yeh she’s too young for that stupidness.. her and Kylie I don’t get why they’re messing with their faces so young


----------



## shiny_things

I still don't get the obsession with the Ks dating guys who look like they smell of weed and need a wash.


----------



## berrydiva

shiny_things said:


> I still don't get the obsession with the Ks dating guys who look like they smell of weed and need a wash.


Blake looks like she smells of weed and needs a wash? Blake? Really?


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> Blake looks like she smells of weed and needs a wash? Blake? Really?



I think that comment was code for something else. I’ll let you guess what


----------



## LadyLouboutin08




----------



## tweegy




----------



## Esizzle

SMDH at some people.


----------



## WishList986

Some of us are into that.


----------



## berrydiva

kkfiregirl said:


> I think that comment was code for something else. I’ll let you guess what


Sadly I was trying to give the benefit of doubt....


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> Sadly I was trying to give the benefit of doubt....



You’re too kind!


----------



## berrydiva

kkfiregirl said:


> You’re too kind!


LOL


----------



## mkr

Is this Blake?


----------



## Esizzle

mkr said:


> Is this Blake?


HAHAHAHA!

Also, medical and recreational marijuana are both legal in Cali so Blake or anyone else can smoke weed all they want without anyone judging.


----------



## morgan20

Ok ladies just say it....because they are all black men and that’s what ALL black men are weed smokers and smell....SMH! No benefit of the doubt from me


----------



## shiny_things

Hang on what? Am I missing something? My comment had nothing to do with race. But I have a feeling I have said something that has racial connotations that I'm not aware of.

Can someone fill me in? I genuinely don' know what I'e said wrong


----------



## berrydiva

shiny_things said:


> Hang on what? Am I missing something? My comment had nothing to do with race. But I have a feeling I have said something that has racial connotations that I'm not aware of.
> 
> Can someone fill me in? I genuinely don' know what I'e said wrong


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/kendall-and-kylie-jenner.886644/page-1187#post-31808592

I really have no idea which guys you're referring to that make you think they're obsessed with guys who look like they smell like week and need a wash. We all know they're obsessed with black guys but I think we're all a bit lost as to who all these guys are that you're referring to.

I don't think you were referring to this guy


----------



## tweegy

[emoji52] sooooo..... I had to reread the last page ....I legit thought Berry was talking about Blake Lively for some reason and didn’t read the quoted post... had a ‘ohhh’ moment that Kendall is dating a guy named Blake ....brain fart moment [emoji23]...  still awkward .... just in a different context ..... 

Carry on ...


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> [emoji52] sooooo..... I had to reread the last page ....I legit thought Berry was talking about Blake Lively for some reason and didn’t read the quoted post... had a ‘ohhh’ moment that Kendall is dating a guy named Blake ....brain fart moment [emoji23]...  still awkward .... just in a different context .....
> 
> Carry on ...


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


>



[emoji23] girl I’m so clueless sometimes...


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> [emoji23] girl I’m so clueless sometimes...


Not your fault....my keyboard decided to change he to she. The confusion makes sense..... kinda... lol


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/kendall-and-kylie-jenner.886644/page-1187#post-31808592
> 
> I really have no idea which guys you're referring to that make you think they're obsessed with guys who look like they smell like week and need a wash. We all know they're obsessed with black guys but I think we're all a bit lost as to who all these guys are that you're referring to.
> 
> I don't think you were referring to this guy




Yes I am so lost!!

I honestly don’t know who these guys could be!


----------



## mkr

Yeah I was confused about Blake Lively too. So she doesn’t shower?[emoji44]


----------



## shiny_things

OK right so, is there some sort of stereotype that black guys smoke weed, because I honestly had NO IDEA about that. It's not something I've ever heard here. And I apologise profusely because that is absolutely not what I meant.

What I meant was a lot of the guys they seem to date look like they sit around all day in their underwear getting sweaty. They kind of look trampy in their presentation is what I meant. Like Kevin Federline sort of thing or even Scott in his earlier years of dating Kourtney before he grew the beard and smartened up a bit. NOTHING to do with race, but I can see how that came across and again I'm sorry. 

I didn't know Kendall was dating Blake.


----------



## myown

.


----------



## myown

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3871848
> 
> [emoji102][emoji102]


Kylie said these photos were photoshopped


----------



## berrydiva

shiny_things said:


> OK right so, is there some sort of stereotype that black guys smoke weed, because I honestly had NO IDEA about that. It's not something I've ever heard here. And I apologise profusely because that is absolutely not what I meant.
> 
> What I meant was a lot of the guys they seem to date look like they sit around all day in their underwear getting sweaty. They kind of look trampy in their presentation is what I meant. Like Kevin Federline sort of thing or even Scott in his earlier years of dating Kourtney before he grew the beard and smartened up a bit. NOTHING to do with race, but I can see how that came across and again I'm sorry.
> 
> I didn't know Kendall was dating Blake.


But still who are the guys you're referring to exactly? I need names. *in my Whitney voice*  It seems like you're taking 1 or 2 guys and saying all the guys they date.

I think sometimes you guys are so quick to say something negative about the Kardashians that you guys consistently say something that you'd never say in reality because you know it may not come across well. Personally, I don't understand that need to be that petty but y'all carry on with that...


----------



## tweegy

Hrmmm....

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sparks-pregnancy-confusion.html#ixzz4xoOohkMh


----------



## berrydiva

Those tampons could be for anyone who was with her....especially since she was with other chicks. Folks on the interwebs are so weird. lol


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> Those tampons could be for anyone who was with her....especially since she was with other chicks. Folks on the interwebs are so weird. lol



so she was paying for her friend's tampons? isn't that a little strange? unless it is for my sister or my mother ... buy your own sanitary products!


----------



## pursegrl12

it looks like one of those discount bins at the front of the store where everything is 50% off........


----------



## berrydiva

kkfiregirl said:


> so she was paying for her friend's tampons? isn't that a little strange? unless it is for my sister or my mother ... buy your own sanitary products!


It looks like they had all their stuff piled on the checkout counter. I don't think it's strange to pay for a friend's/relative's sanitary product especially if I'm paying because I have more stuff than them. I don't think I'd lose sleep over that $5. I'm sure I've done it before without though...why would that be strange? If they had a tube of toothpaste and you had more items, you'd pay for the toothpaste or make them stand in line to pay for it themselves?


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> It looks like they had all their stuff piled on the checkout counter. I don't think it's strange to pay for a friend's/relative's sanitary product especially if I'm paying because I have more stuff than them. I don't think I'd lose sleep over that $5. I'm sure I've done it before without though...why would that be strange? If they had a tube of toothpaste and you had more items, you'd pay for the toothpaste or make them stand in line to pay for it themselves?



it depends ... is the friend sitting at home sending me out on tampon-buying errands? 

feminine sanitary products just seems so personal to me ... it's like buying condoms ... i wouldn't feel comfortable with a friend asking me to buy condoms.


----------



## berrydiva

kkfiregirl said:


> it depends ... is the friend sitting at home sending me out on tampon-buying errands?
> 
> feminine sanitary products just seems so personal to me ... it's like buying condoms ... i wouldn't feel comfortable with a friend asking me to buy condoms.


I don't think I'd honestly feel any type of way getting tampons for a friend/family. For example, if I were on my way to their house and they needed some...I see no reason to stop and get some for them as opposed to making them leave the house to go do it themselves. It's just tampons....dunno.

But I'd be tight either way with someone who isn't debilitated sending me to do their errands...i got my own ish to do


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> I don't think I'd honestly feel any type of way getting tampons for a friend/family. For example, if I were on my way to their house and they needed some...I see no reason to stop and get some for them as opposed to making them leave the house to go do it themselves. It's just tampons....dunno.
> 
> But I'd be tight either way with someone who isn't debilitated sending me to do their errands...i got my own ish to do



true, true. okay, so i will concede that kylie may have been buying tampons for a friend and not herself.


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> Those tampons could be for anyone who was with her....especially since she was with other chicks. Folks on the interwebs are so weird. lol


They are ...

But I'm here for the messiness lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I def think Kylie is pregnant. They’re playing coy because they probably want to announce via the show, the Xmas card or maybe a magazine cover. Kris is gonna milk this for all its worth.


----------



## tweegy

Yeh there’s something afoot she’s hidden away tighter than Sox


----------



## Bentley1

They are definitely  fishing for a mag cover.


----------



## myown

all we know is she bought them, not using.


----------



## Cocoabean

I so want to say "who cares?"....yet here I am, reading and clicking the link! lol So apparently I do...


----------



## minababe

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3871848
> 
> [emoji102][emoji102]



so is she pregnant or not ?? I´'ve heard she said These pics were photoshopped? why should someone do that?


----------



## pukasonqo

minababe said:


> so is she pregnant or not ?? I´'ve heard she said These pics were photoshopped? why should someone do that?



sheer jealousy, kylie k has not put an ounce of weight, gotten fluid retention or swollen feet at all
i bet you she makes those super skinny VS models turn mums look humongous by comparison!

in a serious tone, hope pregnancy is going well for her and the baby


----------



## minababe

pukasonqo said:


> sheer jealousy, kylie k has not put an ounce of weight, gotten fluid retention or swollen feet at all
> i bet you she makes those super skinny VS models turn mums look humongous by comparison!
> 
> in a serious tone, hope pregnancy is going well for her and the baby



do you really think there is someone who is jealous of kylie jenner ?? I can't believe that sry


----------



## pukasonqo

minababe said:


> do you really think there is someone who is jealous of kylie jenner ?? I can't believe that sry



sarcasm


----------



## kirsten

Kendall is the highest paid model of the year? She apparently made 22 million.


----------



## VickyB

kirsten said:


> Kendall is the highest paid model of the year? She apparently made 22 million.



Get out!!!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

Doing what? Other than her make up gig and a handful of shows. I can't believe she made that much this year.


----------



## vink

pixiejenna said:


> Doing what? Other than her make up gig and a handful of shows. I can't believe she made that much this year.



What did she do? That Pepsi fiasco must pay her handsomely.


----------



## berrydiva

kirsten said:


> Kendall is the highest paid model of the year? She apparently made 22 million.


Wonder if that includes what she made from the show and other endorsements.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Good for you Kendall!!!


----------



## myown

its not like she is the big supermodel. I guess most money came from KUWTK, tv shows, magazines, opening, commercials etc.


----------



## bag-princess

VickyB said:


> Get out!!!!!





[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] nope!!! It is OFFICIAL! [emoji12]


http://www.bravotv.com/blogs/kendal...king-this-much?cid=soc_fb_RHOC_Lookbook_Celeb


----------



## tweegy

myown said:


> its not like she is the big supermodel. I guess most money came from KUWTK, tv shows, magazines, opening, commercials etc.



They also have a sunglasses and I think handbag line ‘Kendal and Kylie’ I’ve seen on at Nordstrom site


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Kendall is the highest paid "model" for the name because it isn't talent. This is social medias fault (lol)


----------



## pixiejenna

I forgot about Pepsi, the underwear brand I never heard of, and the clothing line with kyle.


----------



## GoGlam

Wow good for her! Damn... 22 million, never would have guessed. I would have guessed $3M.


----------



## Caz71

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I def think Kylie is pregnant. They’re playing coy because they probably want to announce via the show, the Xmas card or maybe a magazine cover. Kris is gonna milk this for all its worth.


So is Khloe yeah?


----------



## AECornell

She’s the highest paid model because she’s got other things going on. Not because she’s a great model. There’s a difference.


----------



## afsweet

wonder how gisele feels about this...


----------



## kkfiregirl

stephc005 said:


> wonder how gisele feels about this...



I’ll bet she could give two effs ... she has plenty of her own money.


----------



## berrydiva

stephc005 said:


> wonder how gisele feels about this...


She makes more than her husband who's sitting on 5 SB rings...Giselle probably doesn't have one eff to give.


----------



## Jayne1

stephc005 said:


> wonder how gisele feels about this...


She retired and is still making a ton of money.


----------



## bag-princess

Duh! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Is Pregnant Kylie Jenner Secretly Getting Liposuction?



http://www.celebuzz.com/g/pregnant-...y&utm_medium=NIBND-6039&utm_content=inf&ipp=3


----------



## labelwhore04

berrydiva said:


> Wonder if that includes what she made from the show and other endorsements.



I'm sure that's where 90% of that figure comes from. Even the biggest supermodels don't make THAT much from actual modelling gigs. I'm actually surprised she's made that much though


----------



## poopsie

bag-princess said:


> Duh! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> Is Pregnant Kylie Jenner Secretly Getting Liposuction?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.celebuzz.com/g/pregnant-...y&utm_medium=NIBND-6039&utm_content=inf&ipp=3





There she is!
I was wondering if she had entered the witless protection program


----------



## Chloe_chick999

poopsie said:


> There she is!
> I was wondering if she had entered the witless protection program


Is "witless" a typo? Lol![emoji23]


----------



## poopsie

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Is "witless" a typo? Lol![emoji23]


----------



## sparkleswirl

I don't believe she is really pregnant.  I haven't seen any convincing pictures of a true baby bump (photoshopped pictures are all too common)


----------



## AECornell

sparkleswirl said:


> I don't believe she is really pregnant.  I haven't seen any convincing pictures of a true baby bump (photoshopped pictures are all too common)



I’m mixed. They haven’t said either way because it’s giving them attention. But she also hasn’t been seen a lot in those tight revealing outfits. Which could also be part of their game. I honestly can’t with this family.


----------



## Esizzle

I will be disappointed if she isn't really pregnant. Same for Khloe. Disappointed because I am living for the drama and gossip.


----------



## TC1

I do believe she's pregnant. With changes happening to her body that she can't control with trips to the plastic surgeon she's reluctant to be seen in public (IMO)


----------



## AECornell

TC1 said:


> I do believe she's pregnant. With changes happening to her body that she can't control with trips to the plastic surgeon she's reluctant to be seen in public (IMO)



I wouldn’t be surprised if she had body dysmorphia and can’t handle the changes to her body. Also her boobs must be GIGANTIC at this point. Has to be uncomfortable too.


----------



## mkr

Body dysmorphia is a K trait.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mkr said:


> Body dysmorphia is a K trait.


you aint' neva lied!  
Kourt seems to be the only one that lived her best life during her pregnancies.  She looked cute and didn't hide.  For the life of me I can't understand why Khlo Money and Kylie Katfish are in deep hiding.


----------



## Esizzle

Kourt is the sanest if them all.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Esizzle said:


> Kourt is the sanest if them all.


she didn't have to worry about her fake butt spreading like crazy.  Kim hid hers and I'm sure Khloe and Kylie will do the same


----------



## bag-princess

Kylie being Kardashian 




http://www.celebuzz.com/g/pregnant-...y&utm_medium=NIBND-6197&utm_content=inf&ipp=3


----------



## Esizzle

The word out there is that Kylie and Khloe will announce their pregnancies through the Kartrashian Kristmas Kard.


----------



## AECornell

I kind of feel like at this point it’s not a shock. If they are pregnant. Like it would be a shock for the Christmas card to be skinny bellies. I think they let the charade go on too long.


----------



## berrydiva

Esizzle said:


> The word out there is that Kylie and Khloe will announce their pregnancies through the Kartrashian Kristmas Kard.


Wouldn't be a surprise...their Christmas cards are like their promo material now.


----------



## Jayne1

Esizzle said:


> The word out there is that Kylie and Khloe will announce their pregnancies through the Kartrashian Kristmas Kard.



They stopped the Christmas cards a few years ago, didn't they?


----------



## Jayne1

For the holidays. $360 worth of what looks like scratchy makeup brushes.  Who buys this?


----------



## Esizzle

Jayne1 said:


> They stopped the Christmas cards a few years ago, didn't they?


Not sure. They did one this year and Kim has been teasing the cards by showing little parts for a few days now. They will milk everything to the max haha


----------



## terebina786

Kylie must be so insecure with her pregnancy changing body.


----------



## berrydiva

Saw on LSA someone post a screenshot from Jackie Aina's snap with a piece of paper over the colorpop concealers that said 'Kylie' on it and I laughed so hard.


----------



## Esizzle

Lol doesn’t the same company make both their products? But Kylie’s line is way overpriced.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Jayne1 said:


> For the holidays. $360 worth of what looks like scratchy makeup brushes.  Who buys this?



someone with more money than sense?


----------



## berrydiva

Esizzle said:


> Lol doesn’t the same company make both their products? But Kylie’s line is way overpriced.


I don't know if they make both Kylie and Colourpop but they're both owned by Seed Beauty.  From all articles that I've read, both ColourPop and Kylie Cosmetics have complete creative control of their products....much like how Fenty Beauty is under the LVMH umbrella but Rihanna is the creator and completely controls the products. This is the most standard model in the beauty/fashion world.  Part of what keeps ColourPop inexpensive is their plain basic packaging. And, if their owner wants to make money it only makes sense to use the same/similar packaging so there's an ability to increase the packaging order, reduce the price of the order and maximize profit. At the end of the day, it's business and initially Kylie's lip kits were an incubator project for the brand so she probably didn't have a choice on the lip kit packaging only design. Seed isn't at the level of Estee or LVMH where they can throw millions at an incubator project.  

The price point of Kylie is on par with other internet beauty brands. Beauty Bakery, Jouer, Huda....they're all the same price point and similar quality.


----------



## pixiejenna

Esizzle said:


> The word out there is that Kylie and Khloe will announce their pregnancies through the Kartrashian Kristmas Kard.


Just when I was thinking thier gift to us is how little they've been  out and about. I should have known this hiatus is too good to last   


Jayne1 said:


> They stopped the Christmas cards a few years ago, didn't they?


I think that they stopped when Bruce became Catelyn/ his and PMK's divorce .


----------



## AECornell

So now that Khloe has revealed she’s pregnant does that mean Kylie isn’t? Or are they just waiting to drop that news too?


----------



## myown

AECornell said:


> So now that Khloe has revealed she’s pregnant does that mean Kylie isn’t? Or are they just waiting to drop that news too?


maybe they will hide forever to fuel the rumors "does she have a child?" "who is that baby, is that hers" to keep getting headlines


----------



## kayart0803

Is it just me or I feel like Kylie is avoiding her family or trying to break away from them?


----------



## Jayne1

kayart0803 said:


> Is it just me or I feel like Kylie is avoiding her family or trying to break away from them?


It's just you. She's nothing without them and she knows it.


----------



## zen1965

Pssst. Do not wake up this thread. It needs more rest. [emoji99][emoji99][emoji99]


----------



## VickyB

Kylie has been hidden away for much longer than any of them ever have. Including when Kim went into "seclusion" after her robbery. At this point, I'm wondering if it really is a PMK PR ploy or if something else is up.......


----------



## kayart0803

VickyB said:


> Kylie has been hidden away for much longer than any of them ever have. Including when Kim went into "seclusion" after her robbery. At this point, I'm wondering if it really is a PMK PR ploy or if something else is up.......


Yeah, that's why I keep thinking she is shying away from her family haha. But something has to be up, she's been really quiet for awhile. Hmm


----------



## terebina786

She’s either embarrassed or she’s holding out for a pay day for her announcement - doesn’t wanna do it for free like Khloe.  I think the latter is more likely.


----------



## bag-princess

terebina786 said:


> She’s either embarrassed or she’s holding out for a pay day for her announcement - doesn’t wanna do it for free like Khloe.  I think the latter is more likely.




Khloe was so desperate to finally have something to talk about again she did not care if she was giving it away for free!! [emoji1][emoji1]
Kris has Kylie on lockdown so this won’t happen again until the check(s) have cleared!! 
#betterbelieveit


----------



## mundodabolsa

Do pay days for baby announcements even exist any more though?  Why would a magazine spend any money on something everyone already knows?

Now, a sponsorship for your instagram announcement is another story.


----------



## myown

mundodabolsa said:


> Do pay days for baby announcements even exist any more though?  Why would a magazine spend any money on something everyone already knows?
> 
> Now, a sponsorship for your instagram announcement is another story.


I think she would sell pregnancy photos, and that would bring money in.


----------



## berrydiva

Isn't she still doing snaps?


----------



## terebina786

I don't know how true this is, but I read Kylie wants to do a full out maternity shoot with Travis to create that "happy family vibe" but he doesn't have the time to do it or doesn't want to do it... whatever it is.


----------



## redney

terebina786 said:


> I don't know how true this is, but I read Kylie wants to do a full out maternity shoot with Travis to create that "happy family vibe" but he doesn't have the time to do it or doesn't want to do it... whatever it is.


My money's on "doesn't want to do it"


----------



## Jayne1

I read she hates the way she looks. But she could still photoshop her photos, just not be out in public, so that may not make sense.


----------



## myown

*Fans are convinced Kylie Jenner has ALREADY given birth after Kardashian family share 'telling' Christmas card snap... just days after baby bump video surfaced dating back to January*
Speculation has been rife that she is pregnant with her first child, ever since claims of her baby joy first surfaced in September.
And while Kylie Jenner is still yet to confirm the news, fans have been left convinced that she has already given birth to her baby. 
Followers of the reality star, 20, picked up on her absence from the Kardashian family's Christmas card and were quick to suggest that her relatives, present in the snap, were all looking at Kylie and her newborn. 
(...)
*Speculation the beauty has already welcomed her first child with boyfriend Travis Scott comes after a video surfaced appearing to show Kylie confusingly sporting a baby bump, but dated back to January. 
She was seen at a Golden Globes party at the beginning of 2017 donning a silver embellished dress and seemingly showing the first signs of a baby bump. The short clip making the rounds on the Internet shows Kylie clutching her stomach for a brief moment as she writhed around the room. *









*At the time of the video, the lip kit queen was dating rapper Tyga, whom she split with in April.* 
Swirling rumours that Kylie is expecting first came to light in September, when it was claimed her sister Khloe Kardashian was also pregnant and the girls would give birth within weeks of each other.
Khloe has since confirmed her pregnancy, announcing via social media that she and beau Tristan Thompson are set to welcome their first child together. 
The starlet debuted her baby bump on Instagram and penned: 'My greatest dream realized! We are having a baby! I had been waiting and wondering but God had a plan all along. He knew what He was doing. I simply had to trust in Him and be patient. I still at times can't believe that our love created life!
(...)
Following Khloe's announcement, fans have been urging Kylie to finally share her own baby news too. They were left disappointed when the youngest Kardashian-Jenner star didn't appear on the final day of the family's Christmas card as anticipated. 
Instead, she has been keeping a low-profile both on social media and the showbiz circuit. 
Kylie and Travis first began dating in the weeks that followed her split from ex-beau Tyga.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-5220295/Fans-convinced-Kylie-Jenner-given-birth.html


----------



## berrydiva

myown said:


> *Fans are convinced Kylie Jenner has ALREADY given birth after Kardashian family share 'telling' Christmas card snap... just days after baby bump video surfaced dating back to January*
> Speculation has been rife that she is pregnant with her first child, ever since claims of her baby joy first surfaced in September.
> And while Kylie Jenner is still yet to confirm the news, fans have been left convinced that she has already given birth to her baby.
> Followers of the reality star, 20, picked up on her absence from the Kardashian family's Christmas card and were quick to suggest that her relatives, present in the snap, were all looking at Kylie and her newborn.
> (...)
> *Speculation the beauty has already welcomed her first child with boyfriend Travis Scott comes after a video surfaced appearing to show Kylie confusingly sporting a baby bump, but dated back to January.
> She was seen at a Golden Globes party at the beginning of 2017 donning a silver embellished dress and seemingly showing the first signs of a baby bump. The short clip making the rounds on the Internet shows Kylie clutching her stomach for a brief moment as she writhed around the room. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *At the time of the video, the lip kit queen was dating rapper Tyga, whom she split with in April.*
> Swirling rumours that Kylie is expecting first came to light in September, when it was claimed her sister Khloe Kardashian was also pregnant and the girls would give birth within weeks of each other.
> Khloe has since confirmed her pregnancy, announcing via social media that she and beau Tristan Thompson are set to welcome their first child together.
> The starlet debuted her baby bump on Instagram and penned: 'My greatest dream realized! We are having a baby! I had been waiting and wondering but God had a plan all along. He knew what He was doing. I simply had to trust in Him and be patient. I still at times can't believe that our love created life!
> (...)
> Following Khloe's announcement, fans have been urging Kylie to finally share her own baby news too. They were left disappointed when the youngest Kardashian-Jenner star didn't appear on the final day of the family's Christmas card as anticipated.
> Instead, she has been keeping a low-profile both on social media and the showbiz circuit.
> Kylie and Travis first began dating in the weeks that followed her split from ex-beau Tyga.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-5220295/Fans-convinced-Kylie-Jenner-given-birth.html


This is an old snap and she's clearly not pregnant in it....the need for these folks to create gossip is sad....even sadder is folks believing this mess so easily.

https://www.elitedaily.com/p/a-fake...baby-bump-is-circulating-thats-not-ok-7697294


----------



## forever.elise

I am a bit shocked she still went to the Golden Globes with this acne breakout. It seems like she also has acne scaring. Weird to see that on someone who has all the money for the best surgeons, skin care, etc. I guess it just stands out much more since she clearly had her lips done recently...


----------



## berrydiva

Her lips looks stupid.


----------



## forever.elise

I feel like someone forced her to go, because really, she has no business being there, but this seems like an emergency situation. How did she leave the house?!


----------



## berrydiva

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3927837
> 
> I feel like someone forced her to go, because really, she has no business being there, but this seems like an emergency situation. How did she leave the house?!


This seems silly and dramatic. There exist a great many adult who find the confidence to not let a breakout hold them back from life. Why would you not leave your house or attend an event because of some pimples? Many people get them, it's not that serious.


----------



## forever.elise

berrydiva said:


> This seems silly and dramatic. There exist a great many adult who find the confidence to not let a breakout hold them back from life. Why would you not leave your house or attend an event because of some pimples? Many people get them, it's not that serious.



Not serious for any regular person out there, but she is the face of Estée Lauder. Just last week at Nordstrom someone from the makeup counter was telling me how bad Estée Lauder is with chemicals and artificial fragrance. With that being common knowledge, it doesn't make the brand look very good considering their spokes model looks like she's been a victim of her employer.


----------



## berrydiva

forever.elise said:


> Not serious for any regular person out there, but she is the face of Estée Lauder. Just last week at Nordstrom someone from the makeup counter was telling me how bad Estée Lauder is with chemicals and artificial fragrance. With that being common knowledge, it doesn't make the brand look very good considering their spokes model looks like she's been a victim of her employer.


Since I'm not a teenager, I can accept that models are not perfect IRL and they are subject to breakouts because they're regular people. Carry on though.


----------



## forever.elise

The Kardashian and Jenner fortune is 100% based on looks and looking perfect. That has made them their millions, and they're no stranger to any procedure to look even more perfect. Sure, they're human and the same things happen to them, happen to anybody! But again, they're rich and famous because they need to appear more perfect than anyone else on earth, and believe me, photos like this are a big deal to them and their camp. Just look at the whirlwind PR trip Kim has been on since photos of her cellulite started to circulate. She made sure to shade the photographers and say they photoshopped her to look worse. Funny, because she hires her own photographers to take "candid paparazzi style" pictures to hand out to all the tabloids, and she is the one photoshopping herself!


----------



## Ceeyahd

I agree that acne should never have one hiding away. However, this photo is awful, is that an faded line of ink in her forehead, right about where her hair is parted?


----------



## Sasha2012

Her little sister is best known for a plump pout which she uses to market her highly lucrative Lip Kits line.

But it was Kendall Jenner on Sunday night who was rocking fuller lips while walking the red carpet at the Golden Globe Awards at the Beverly Hilton in Los Angeles.

The plumper pout was not overlooked by fans on social media, who made sure to take note of her new look

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-pout-Golden-Globe-Awards.html#ixzz53Zukmjee


----------



## terebina786

The fuller lips kind of make her look like Selena Gomez


----------



## lanasyogamama

My comment about her on NYT went a tiny bit viral [emoji23]


----------



## mkr

Those pimples look symmetrical like they are injection sites swelling.


----------



## terebina786

mkr said:


> Those pimples look symmetrical like they are injection sites swelling.



I would be inclined to believe that if it wasn't for her acne scarring


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Those pimples look symmetrical like they are injection sites swelling.


She seems to have acne issues....someone posted pics a few pages back where she appeared to have a bad breakout.


----------



## blkbarbie310

I think it takes great courage to walk the red carpet with a breakout knowing it will be over-dramatized. Acne does not discriminate between the rich and not rich/celebrity versus everyday people. Good for her.


----------



## mkr

If she’s anything like the rest of the family she thinks we don’t see acne or scars.


----------



## lvstratus

What is she even doing there? I will not even start on the acne thing, I really do feel sorry for her about it, it is not easy, but those lips??? God she looks awful.


----------



## zen1965

She does not look like herself in those pics.


----------



## berrydiva

lvstratus said:


> What is she even doing there?


This is the real question! I suspect that Estee products were in the gift bags or they were a sponsor...that's usually when companies send a product ambassador. Given that she's their "face" it would make sense for her to be there.


----------



## terebina786

I must be in the minority, but I don't think her lips look _that_ bad.  It looks different from her usual lips/face and you can tell she's had stuff done but its not terrible, like Khloe's lips.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like her outfits.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The lips look stupid. These chicks have got to find new hobbies outside of cosmetic surgery....it’s not cute. 

On a positive note, I like her hair. That length is flattering on her.


----------



## blkbarbie310

lvstratus said:


> What is she even doing there? I will not even start on the acne thing, I really do feel sorry for her about it, it is not easy, but those lips??? God she looks awful.



Hahahahahah!


----------



## Enisa

berrydiva said:


> This is the real question! I suspect that Estee products were in the gift bags or they were a sponsor...that's usually when companies send a product ambassador. Given that she's their "face" it would make sense for her to be there.



she said on instagram that she’s attending with vogue


----------



## berrydiva

Enisa said:


> she said on instagram that she’s attending with vogue


gotcha. Thanks. I don't follow any Kardashians on SM...I only see what people post on message boards I'm on, I only figured there had to be a logical reason.


----------



## Jayne1

zen1965 said:


> She does not look like herself in those pics.


Agree.

She became very successful with her natural lips, so it surprises me she would want to mess with her face a year or two later.


----------



## peppermintpatty

I don't give a rat's butt if you are rich and famous, or a total unknown. I am old  I have had acne since my teens and to a degree I still have my moments. It took trying so many things, cheap, expensive, outrageously expensive. I went to the dermatologist - more than one. I have for the last few years Finally found a line that works for me. I can finally wear moisturizer. I am 54. There is nothing that made me feel like I had no self confidence like acne did. I have weighed more and I've weighed a whole lot less. Even that did not do to me what acne did.
So my heart goes out to Kendall, and any other person that suffer's from acne. I can't even comment on her lips. That isn't even a bleep on my radar knowing how difficult that even must have been for her. I sincerely hope she is able to find that product/line that works for her. It is life changing.


----------



## forever.elise

peppermintpatty said:


> I don't give a rat's butt if you are rich and famous, or a total unknown. I am old  I have had acne since my teens and to a degree I still have my moments. It took trying so many things, cheap, expensive, outrageously expensive. I went to the dermatologist - more than one. I have for the last few years Finally found a line that works for me. I can finally wear moisturizer. I am 54. There is nothing that made me feel like I had no self confidence like acne did. I have weighed more and I've weighed a whole lot less. Even that did not do to me what acne did.
> So my heart goes out to Kendall, and any other person that suffer's from acne. I can't even comment on her lips. That isn't even a bleep on my radar knowing how difficult that even must have been for her. I sincerely hope she is able to find that product/line that works for her. It is life changing.



What do you use now?


----------



## afsweet

her lips look bad, but i love her dress. it would look incredible on someone who has the personality to really rock it.


----------



## peppermintpatty

forever.elise said:


> What do you use now?


Skin Medica. I also have had the Halo laser done once and the occasional facial and peel. Bottom line, I give the bulk of the credit to Skin Medica. I also find them to be must less than high end department store lines.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

berrydiva said:


> She seems to have acne issues....someone posted pics a few pages back where she appeared to have a bad breakout.



They look symmetrical on both cheeks though. I would be hard pressed to believe acne would form perfect lines on both cheeks?


----------



## berrydiva

hollieplus2 said:


> They look symmetrical on both cheeks though. I would be hard pressed to believe acne would form perfect lines on both cheeks?


They don't look symmetrical to me but I'm not pressed. I'm sure you can google Kendall Jenner acne and there'll be pages dissecting her acne.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I feel bad she has acne, that's not fun at all, but it is annoying that she gets big cosmetics contracts based on her name and number of followers, not her skin.  

When I see Hilary Rhoda's skin, it's like perfection. That is who I would expect to be representing a skin care and cosmetics line (which she does as well)


----------



## summer2815

peppermintpatty said:


> I don't give a rat's butt if you are rich and famous, or a total unknown. I am old  I have had acne since my teens and to a degree I still have my moments. It took trying so many things, cheap, expensive, outrageously expensive. I went to the dermatologist - more than one. I have for the last few years Finally found a line that works for me. I can finally wear moisturizer. I am 54. There is nothing that made me feel like I had no self confidence like acne did. I have weighed more and I've weighed a whole lot less. Even that did not do to me what acne did.
> So my heart goes out to Kendall, and any other person that suffer's from acne. I can't even comment on her lips. That isn't even a bleep on my radar knowing how difficult that even must have been for her. I sincerely hope she is able to find that product/line that works for her. It is life changing.



I just wanted to say this is incredibly well said and I can relate.  Nothing reduced my self esteem to nothing quite like adult acne did.  I have suffered most of my life and was able to find a medication that finally helps.  it was mortifying for me and I never felt so bad about myself.  I feel for Kendall being in the spotlight with an outbreak.  Can't be easy.


----------



## mkr

Well she should go cry on a bag of money.  I don’t feel sorry for her.


----------



## forever.elise

mkr said:


> Well she should go cry on a bag of money.  I don’t feel sorry for her.



Lol I agree.


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> Well she should go cry on a bag of money.  I don’t feel sorry for her.


Im frigging crying laughing at this comment...omg LOL!!


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> Well she should go cry on a bag of money.  I don’t feel sorry for her.


Pardon the Kardashian-Jenner speak, but like you’re such an insensitive and cruel bish!  I mean like, where’s your heart?  Like, really!

Like I’m so not gonna hangout with you like anymore.  Bible!  #Iwaslikehomeschooledlikeok


----------



## peppermintpatty

You can put people in a class or a bubble and make yourself believe b cuz they have money they don't have "real" people problems. One of my dearest friends that is what I considered to be extremely wealthy daughter was given the date rape drug, raped, and left to die. They could have saved her, but wouldn't let her friend call 911. All of that money and all of the wealth that goes with it will  and never has in 15 years eased my friends pain. Whether it's the loss of a child, rape, acne, obesity , and on and on. Poor, rich, and everyone in between feels pain and hurts over certain things. I can't say a middle class person or a non- celeb feels different than the rich celeb during difficult to almost impossible times. JMHO 
 What's that saying? Money can't buy happiness. I whole heartedly say money buys one choices. That's a wonderful thing to have- a choice. But it still isn't happiness.
I guess y'all can call me rainbow brite  I see the people who don't have enough way more than the people who have plenty. Don't get me wrong- I love jewelry and my bags and a good gossip. Juicy gossip is great too, I can enjoy it and do. It just doesn't bother me if someone is famous and rich, even if someone else thinks they shouldn't be. Not everyone is born fortunate or lucky. Some are. It doesn't mean they "earned" it. I think it's fate. Some people are more fortunate, it's no skin off my nose. JMHO


----------



## tweegy

Well... that escalated quickly...


----------



## Cocoabean

Alrighty then.


----------



## berrydiva

peppermintpatty said:


> You can put people in a class or a bubble and make yourself believe b cuz they have money they don't have "real" people problems. One of my dearest friends that is what I considered to be extremely wealthy daughter was given the date rape drug, raped, and left to die. They could have saved her, but wouldn't let her friend call 911. All of that money and all of the wealth that goes with it will  and never has in 15 years eased my friends pain. Whether it's the loss of a child, rape, acne, obesity , and on and on. Poor, rich, and everyone in between feels pain and hurts over certain things. I can't say a middle class person or a non- celeb feels different than the rich celeb during difficult to almost impossible times. JMHO
> What's that saying? Money can't buy happiness. I whole heartedly say money buys one choices. That's a wonderful thing to have- a choice. But it still isn't happiness.
> I guess y'all can call me rainbow brite  I see the people who don't have enough way more than the people who have plenty. Don't get me wrong- I love jewelry and my bags and a good gossip. Juicy gossip is great too, I can enjoy it and do. It just doesn't bother me if someone is famous and rich, even if someone else thinks they shouldn't be. Not everyone is born fortunate or lucky. Some are. It doesn't mean they "earned" it. I think it's fate. Some people are more fortunate, it's no skin off my nose. JMHO


I leave for a few hours and come back....how did we get here?! lol


----------



## poopsie




----------



## tweegy

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I’m done wit y’all! No!


----------



## ap.

It doesn't look like she has acne on this video where she shows how she puts on make-up.  Vogue has posted a series of videos of models/actresses:  https://video.vogue.com/watch/kendall-jenner-beauty-secrets


----------



## berrydiva

apey_grapey said:


> It doesn't look like she has acne on this video where she shows how she puts on make-up.  Vogue has posted a series of videos of models/actresses:  https://video.vogue.com/watch/kendall-jenner-beauty-secrets


Hate to blow your mind but videos can have filters on them to smooth the appearance of skin and do many of the things that people use filters for in pics.


----------



## Storm702

Perhaps Kim & Kylie can develop an acne friendly line that she can be the face of? Or maybe a Pepsi will help?


----------



## tweegy

Storm702 said:


> Perhaps Kim & Kylie can develop an acne friendly line that she can be the face of? Or maybe a Pepsi will help?



There is a bottle of midori for you in the corner... it may or may not still have some in it...


----------



## Storm702

tweegy said:


> There is a bottle of midori for you in the corner... it may or may not still have some in it...





I’ll see myself over, anyone care to join me?


----------



## peppermintpatty

I don't know how to quote multiple people, what? Was I too preachy? Sorry! I feel how I feel.  I just don't get the leap from, bish is rich so she shouldn't give a sh*t if she has acne lol!!!! But okay!!!!!  I still fee bad for her. I'm guessing you all don't...
End of sermon- carry on!!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I don't feel bad for her. We all have personal struggles and even someone with clear skin can have self-esteem issues. We all suffer in different ways. I had actually never seen her acne before these pictures, but do wonder at how someone could be a model with skin like that? She should try to align with companies that treat acne, I know other celebs have. Doesn't her sister Kim have a major skin disorder? It seems bad skin runs in her family, or maybe they are doing stuff to their bodies with all the plumpers and whatever they inject that is affecting their skin? I don't know, but she doesn't look very good


----------



## berrydiva

Storm702 said:


> Perhaps Kim & Kylie can develop an acne friendly line that she can be the face of? Or maybe a Pepsi will help?


This just made me laugh 



peppermintpatty said:


> I don't know how to quote multiple people, what? Was I too preachy? Sorry! I feel how I feel.  I just don't get the leap from, bish is rich so she shouldn't give a sh*t if she has acne lol!!!! But okay!!!!!  I still fee bad for her. I'm guessing you all don't...
> End of sermon- carry on!!!


You can multiple quote by selecting the '+QUOTE' at the bottom right of each comment then click 'Insert Quotes' in the bottom reply box.

I don't think it was preachy, just a lot for a Kardashian/Jenner thread...no one really takes them all that seriously since their entire life is fabricated for ratings and they's a lie. lol


----------



## Storm702

peppermintpatty said:


> I don't know how to quote multiple people, what? Was I too preachy? Sorry! I feel how I feel.  I just don't get the leap from, bish is rich so she shouldn't give a sh*t if she has acne lol!!!! But okay!!!!!  I still fee bad for her. I'm guessing you all don't...
> End of sermon- carry on!!!



I feel for her and anyone else that suffers from acne, because I know how self conscious I feel with even just one pimple (I’ve been having skin issues this whole pregnancy.) That being said, she is hearing negative feedback from showing up to an awards show most will never attend, and return home to a mansion and wake up with a bank account with multiple commas in it.... meanwhile, there are girls struggling with acne getting bullied, hating how they look every day when they wake up, and feeling worthless- without the means to do anything about it. I understand everyone has feelings, but she chooses to live her life in the spotlight, and there’s a price to pay for all the exposure. I doubt she is sitting at home crying, this has gotten her a lot of attention from social media saying how proud everyone is of her for going outside with acne. I just don’t understand how she’s so quick to respond to acne comments praising her saying “don’t let that $#!+ stop you”, and being painted as the poster girl for confidence and ignoring haters- but it was crickets chirping after the Pepsi commercial, then it was tears and blaming those she “trusted” like she was completely unaware of the context of the commercial she starred in.... it reveals what we already know from all the dentist trips that family takes- they are only concerned about their looks and image they portray, and don’t use the platform they have for things that actually matter unless it’s convenient for them.

Disclaimer: I’m not a Kardashian fan, have never seen the show, and basically watch these threads out of morbid curiosity.


----------



## forever.elise

Storm702 said:


> I feel for her and anyone else that suffers from acne, because I know how self conscious I feel with even just one pimple (I’ve been having skin issues this whole pregnancy.) That being said, she is hearing negative feedback from showing up to an awards show most will never attend, and return home to a mansion and wake up with a bank account with multiple commas in it.... meanwhile, there are girls struggling with acne getting bullied, hating how they look every day when they wake up, and feeling worthless- without the means to do anything about it. I understand everyone has feelings, but she chooses to live her life in the spotlight, and there’s a price to pay for all the exposure. I doubt she is sitting at home crying, this has gotten her a lot of attention from social media saying how proud everyone is of her for going outside with acne. I just don’t understand how she’s so quick to respond to acne comments praising her saying “don’t let that $#!+ stop you”, and being painted as the poster girl for confidence and ignoring haters- but it was crickets chirping after the Pepsi commercial, then it was tears and blaming those she “trusted” like she was completely unaware of the context of the commercial she starred in.... it reveals what we already know from all the dentist trips that family takes- they are only concerned about their looks and image they portray, and don’t use the platform they have for things that actually matter unless it’s convenient for them.
> 
> Disclaimer: I’m not a Kardashian fan, have never seen the show, and basically watch these threads out of morbid curiosity.



Everything you said exactly!


----------



## dangerouscurves

peppermintpatty said:


> You can put people in a class or a bubble and make yourself believe b cuz they have money they don't have "real" people problems. One of my dearest friends that is what I considered to be extremely wealthy daughter was given the date rape drug, raped, and left to die. They could have saved her, but wouldn't let her friend call 911. All of that money and all of the wealth that goes with it will  and never has in 15 years eased my friends pain. Whether it's the loss of a child, rape, acne, obesity , and on and on. Poor, rich, and everyone in between feels pain and hurts over certain things. I can't say a middle class person or a non- celeb feels different than the rich celeb during difficult to almost impossible times. JMHO
> What's that saying? Money can't buy happiness. I whole heartedly say money buys one choices. That's a wonderful thing to have- a choice. But it still isn't happiness.
> I guess y'all can call me rainbow brite  I see the people who don't have enough way more than the people who have plenty. Don't get me wrong- I love jewelry and my bags and a good gossip. Juicy gossip is great too, I can enjoy it and do. It just doesn't bother me if someone is famous and rich, even if someone else thinks they shouldn't be. Not everyone is born fortunate or lucky. Some are. It doesn't mean they "earned" it. I think it's fate. Some people are more fortunate, it's no skin off my nose. JMHO



You know she refers to one of the narcissistic families in the world (just second after the family whose name should not be mentioned), right? I'm sorry about your friend, though. [emoji17]


----------



## dangerouscurves

tweegy said:


> There is a bottle of midori for you in the corner... it may or may not still have some in it...



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] OMG  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## roses5682

I'm sure Kendall could get some sort of treatment to help with her acne. One thing is for sure wearing all that makeup isn't going to help clear get skin up.


----------



## daisychainz

roses5682 said:


> I'm sure Kendall could get some sort of treatment to help with her acne. One thing is for sure wearing all that makeup isn't going to help clear get skin up.


Yes, exactly. This has always boggled me, about those who suffer from acne. I see women with acne issues putting on layer upon layer of makeup to hide it and that (seemingly) will just clog the pores more and make the situation far worse. If anything it draws your attention straight to the acne, as it highlights everything you want to hide. I have always figured women with acne should be the last people slathering on makeup - we can see what you have regardless of attempts to hide it?! The entire family has issues far beyond acne, though!


----------



## mkr

I think they sleep in their makeup too. I don’t see them washing their faces on late nights.


----------



## berrydiva

roses5682 said:


> One thing is for sure wearing all that makeup isn't going to help clear get skin up.





daisychainz said:


> Yes, exactly. This has always boggled me, about those who suffer from acne. I see women with acne issues putting on layer upon layer of makeup to hide it and that (seemingly) will just clog the pores more and make the situation far worse


Old wives tales....stop believing these myths. lol. Makeup doesn't have to clog your pores and cause acne...barring allergies, someone who has acne specifically from makeup generally has poor hygiene habits or isn't using anything prior to slathering makeup on their skin. Anyone wearing any makeup should practice putting a protective layer between their skin and makeup - moisturizer, serum...some protective base. It's like people who don't change their pillow cases often and can't figure out why they have a breakout....nasty hygiene that's why**. 

http://clearclinic.com/acne-myths-1-5/
*Acne Myth #6: Wearing makeup will make you breakout*
  Truth: Makeup itself should not cause acne breakouts. However, it’s extremely important to use the correct makeup for your skin and to wash it off thoroughly every evening. If your skin is acne-prone, look for makeup that is noncomedogenic, which simply means it will not block pores. Read more on how to smartly apply makeup if you have acne. 

https://www.proactiv.com/en_us/what-causes-acne/cosmetics.html
*Covering Acne with Makeup*
It’s fine to use makeup as a way to cover acne, but we believe in the “less is more” approach. Use as few makeup products as possible and, ideally, the fewer ingredients in the product, the better. Makeup should be the last thing you put on your face. Our approach to a morning product application is (in order): cleansing, medication, moisturizer, sunscreen and then makeup. And avoid wearing makeup or a cosmetic spot concealer while exercising. Even a noncomedogenic product may clog pores when it’s combined with heat, friction and sweat.

**ETA: because I know someone's gonna come along....obviously, I'm being specific to people not suffering from acne due to medical issues, disease, hormonal issues, allergies, etc.


----------



## daisychainz

berrydiva said:


> Old wives tales....stop believing these myths. lol. Makeup doesn't have to clog your pores and cause acne...barring allergies, someone who has acne specifically from makeup generally has poor hygiene habits or isn't using anything prior to slathering makeup on their skin. Anyone wearing any makeup should practice putting a protective layer between their skin and makeup - moisturizer, serum...some protective base. It's like people who don't change their pillow cases often and can't figure out why they have a breakout....nasty hygiene that's why.
> 
> http://clearclinic.com/acne-myths-1-5/
> *Acne Myth #6: Wearing makeup will make you breakout*
> Truth: Makeup itself should not cause acne breakouts. However, it’s extremely important to use the correct makeup for your skin and to wash it off thoroughly every evening. If your skin is acne-prone, look for makeup that is noncomedogenic, which simply means it will not block pores. Read more on how to smartly apply makeup if you have acne.
> 
> https://www.proactiv.com/en_us/what-causes-acne/cosmetics.html
> *Covering Acne with Makeup*
> It’s fine to use makeup as a way to cover acne, but we believe in the “less is more” approach. Use as few makeup products as possible and, ideally, the fewer ingredients in the product, the better. Makeup should be the last thing you put on your face. Our approach to a morning product application is (in order): cleansing, medication, moisturizer, sunscreen and then makeup. And avoid wearing makeup or a cosmetic spot concealer while exercising. Even a noncomedogenic product may clog pores when it’s combined with heat, friction and sweat.


This is good advice. From what I have seen many women do not follow it, though. Instead of using less (or using the correct products) they use MORE and heavy products to disguise their face issues and do not choose the products that are non-comedogenic. I suppose since this was 'live" it wasn't possible to disguise anything with an airbrush.


----------



## lanasyogamama

mkr said:


> I think they sleep in their makeup too. I don’t see them washing their faces on late nights.



My friends in college were always impressed that I washed my face no matter how late we were out.  [emoji2]


----------



## mkr

lanasyogamama said:


> My friends in college were always impressed that I washed my face no matter how late we were out.  [emoji2]



I’m impressed as well!  I know I slept in it. Sometimes I would sleep like a log and get up and look in the mirror and be like dayum I look good!


----------



## DC-Cutie

mkr said:


> I think they sleep in their makeup too. I don’t see them washing their faces on late nights.


I have makeup remover wipes on my nightsand, just in case I feel myself dozing off and haven't removed it.


----------



## Bentley1

I don't feel bad for her, it's just acne 

It's not like she came down with some debilitating illness or disease. 

I never struggled w blemishes except for a short span of time in my early 20s I started to get break outs around my chin area & it stopped as quickly as it started. 
Yes, it sucked, but I didn't "feel bad" for myself nor would I ever dream anyone else felt bad for me bc I had some bumps on my skin.
 I ordered some Murad & Proactiv, covered it with makeup & went about my life.


----------



## peppermintpatty

dangerouscurves said:


> You know she refers to one of the narcissistic families in the world (just second after the family whose name should not be mentioned), right? I'm sorry about your friend, though. [emoji17]


Thank you. Even though it's clear we don't agree, I appreciate that.


----------



## peppermintpatty

berrydiva said:


> This just made me laugh
> 
> You can multiple quote by selecting the '+QUOTE' at the bottom right of each comment then click 'Insert Quotes' in the bottom reply box.
> 
> I don't think it was preachy, just a lot for a Kardashian/Jenner thread...no one really takes them all that seriously since their entire life is fabricated for ratings and they's a lie. lol


Thanks! I didn't know that.
I don't know that it's taken seriously per say, it's just so much hate and energy for people we don't even know. It's not like I adore them, or respect them. I just don't hate them. I might need to not read this for a while, who knows. I just can't see all of the snickering, making fun of, and dissing people. Like it's a sport. Yep- might need a break.


----------



## berrydiva

peppermintpatty said:


> Thanks! I didn't know that.
> I don't know that it's taken seriously per say, it's just so much hate and energy for people we don't even know. It's not like I adore them, or respect them. I just don't hate them. I might need to not read this for a while, who knows. I just can't see all of the snickering, making fun of, and dissing people. Like it's a sport. Yep- might need a break.


I don't get the energy spent being negative about these people either but if it's not your energy spent, why let it bother you?


----------



## Suburbachic

Jayne1 said:


> Agree.
> 
> She became very successful with her natural lips, so it surprises me she would want to mess with her face a year or two later.


Is it just me or is she starting to look like a younger Lisa Rinna?


----------



## ap.

berrydiva said:


> Hate to blow your mind but videos can have filters on them to smooth the appearance of skin and do many of the things that people use filters for in pics.




It's amazing what technology can do nowadays.


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> I think they sleep in their makeup too. I don’t see them washing their faces on late nights.


I like having my face on. But as I get home in the evening its off. I feel Yucky. I don't know how folks sleep with a face on. Power to them I can't do that.


----------



## Bentley1

tweegy said:


> I like having my face on. But as I get home in the evening its off. I feel Yucky. I don't know how folks sleep with a face on. Power to them I can't do that.


Me too! The handful of times I've fallen asleep w makeup on, I tossed & turned the entire night bc I felt so gross & hot. 
Not to mention how nasty it makes the pillow covers & sheets.


----------



## WishList986

lanasyogamama said:


> My friends in college were always impressed that I washed my face no matter how late we were out.  [emoji2]


Same! So proud that even drunk me has never gone to sleep with makeup on.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Y’all must all have beautiful skin then


----------



## tweegy

Bentley1 said:


> Me too! The handful of times I've fallen asleep w makeup on, I tossed & turned the entire night bc I felt so gross & hot.
> Not to mention how nasty it makes the pillow covers & sheets.



Nah I can’t do that... no matter how tired or drunk I can’t sleep with makeup on... Hell if I’ve been at a night spot and there’s smoking.. I’ll shower when I get home cause I’ll feel like an ash tray...


----------



## tweegy

Bentley1 said:


> Me too! The handful of times I've fallen asleep w makeup on, I tossed & turned the entire night bc I felt so gross & hot.
> Not to mention how nasty it makes the pillow covers & sheets.



Make up on pillows... I’m cringing...


----------



## poopsie

Amateurs. 
Back in my clubbing days I got maybe 8 hours of sleep a week. Usually on my lunch hour at work. 
Oh to be young in the early 80's again


----------



## tweegy

poopsie said:


> Amateurs.
> Back in my clubbing days I got maybe 8 hours of sleep a week. Usually on my lunch hour at work.
> Oh to be young in the early 80's again



Amateurs? Or pros? Do you know the will power it takes to get off a bed after you’ve even sat down to go wash your face knowing the risk of the water waking you up? 

If that’s not hardcore [emoji36]


----------



## Bentley1

tweegy said:


> Make up on pillows... I’m cringing...


And that ish stains too


----------



## berrydiva

poopsie said:


> Amateurs.
> Back in my clubbing days I got maybe 8 hours of sleep a week. Usually on my lunch hour at work.
> Oh to be young in the early 80's again


lol. I was just thinking this morning as I dragged myself out of bed how I used to party practically every day of the week, go to be at 3-4am and wake up to be in the office at 9am! The power of youth.


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> lol. I was just thinking this morning as I dragged myself out of bed how I used to party practically every day of the week, go to be at 3-4am and wake up to be in the office at 9am! The power of youth.



Right! I was never a hardcore party person, BUT, when I party- I’m partying and having fun... I remember once or twice going home from a fete and it’s sunrise and I have to be at work for 8am. The struggle was definitely real [emoji23]...


----------



## morgan20

I remember coming home at 8.00 am one New Years Eve in the eighties, grabbed a shower and went to work.  Actually last May I went to a night club, after that was finished went to a house party, got home at 9.00am.  I felt like s**t for the next week..my 48 year old self cannot be doing those things anymore.


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> I don't feel bad for her, it's just acne
> 
> *It's not like she came down with some debilitating illness or disease. *
> 
> I never struggled w blemishes except for a short span of time in my early 20s I started to get break outs around my chin area & it stopped as quickly as it started.
> Yes, it sucked, but I didn't "feel bad" for myself nor would I ever dream anyone else felt bad for me bc I had some bumps on my skin.
> I ordered some Murad & Proactiv, covered it with makeup & went about my life.





Thank you!!!! People are quoting scripture and doctors as if she has a cancerous mass on her face!  Maybe instead of buying $$ homes she should invest some of those millions in a good dermatologist! [emoji111]


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

morgan20 said:


> I remember coming home at 8.00 am one New Years Eve in the eighties, grabbed a shower and went to work.  Actually last May I went to a night club, after that was finished went to a house party, got home at 9.00am.  I felt like s**t for the next week..my 48 year old self cannot be doing those things anymore.



9am?! Damn. I’m only 27 and I feel like I can’t hang like I used to. I did a naughty or nice holiday party last month and we partied til like 7am...when I tell you I was out for the count for the next 4 days. I realized my spring chicken years are almost behind me, lol.


----------



## Cocoabean

berrydiva said:


> lol. I was just thinking this morning as I dragged myself out of bed how I used to party practically every day of the week, go to be at 3-4am and wake up to be in the office at 9am! The power of youth.



I used to work afternoon shifts. Showed up to work at 2pm looking like ish. Supervisor asked if it was worth it. "Oh yeah!!" Made it until 10pm off time and did it again! Now I am in bed right after dinner for my guilty pleasure TV watching without the DH until he joins me a couple hours later.


----------



## morgan20

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> 9am?! Damn. I’m only 27 and I feel like I can’t hang like I used to. I did a naughty or nice holiday party last month and we partied til like 7am...when I tell you I was out for the count for the next 4 days. I realized my spring chicken years are almost behind me, lol.



Yep 9.00 am didn’t drink much...but no way could I leave the party earlier than that! The music and vibes were too good for me to leave.  Not sure I can do that again


----------



## dangerouscurves

I'm hitting forty this year but I still go partying! I've just found the joy in shuffling, so I won't stop right now. Lol! I think I'll keep going clubbing until my knee gives up. Now it takes me a whole day to recover from the hangover and I don't usually wash my face after a night out. Just wipe it with facewipes from Nivea which also has moisturizer. Never get pimples unless I take the party pill. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## mkr

dangerouscurves said:


> I'm hitting forty this year but I still go partying! I've just found the joy in shuffling, so I won't stop right now. Lol! I think I'll keep going clubbing until my knee gives up. Now it takes me a whole day to recover from the hangover and I don't usually wash my face after a night out. Just wipe it with facewipes from Nivea which also has moisturizer. Never get pimples unless I take the party pill. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



What is the party pill?


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> Right! I was never a hardcore party person, BUT, when I party- I’m partying and having fun... I remember once or twice going home from a fete and it’s sunrise and I have to be at work for 8am. The struggle was definitely real
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Told you I used to come from Carnival in TnT straight from the plane to the office...no sleep. The struggle if I attempted that now lol.


----------



## terebina786

I did plane to office the first time I went to Vegas and it didn't even phase me.  Now I need a day to recover from a relaxing beach vacation before going back to work... Nevermind partying.. It takes a week for my body and mind to reset itself.


----------



## dangerouscurves

mkr said:


> What is the party pill?



Xtasy. Lol.


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> Told you I used to come from Carnival in TnT straight from the plane to the office...no sleep. The struggle if I attempted that now lol.


NAH! You're a boss! Thats 2 days straight in the street then plane and work...smh, not me!


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> NAH! You're a boss! Thats 2 days straight in the street then plane and work...smh, not me!


 I can't do that anymore. No ma'am.


----------



## Sasha2012

Southern California has been experiencing a torrential downpour in recent days.

And it seems like Kendall Jenner has found a way to be provocative while protecting herself from the rain.

The 22-year-old model could be seen going completely nude under a clear Chanel cape in a photoshoot for Harper's Bazaar released on Thursday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-goes-NUDE-clear-raincoat.html#ixzz53uhGvq8b


----------



## mkr

She has no pizzazz.


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> I can't do that anymore. No ma'am.



Girl, if you did j’ouvert AND played mon & tues full you did more than some locals. I have a goal to do that one yr... not sure if it will be done but it’s good to dream [emoji23]



Sasha2012 said:


> Southern California has been experiencing a torrential downpour in recent days.
> 
> And it seems like Kendall Jenner has found a way to be provocative while protecting herself from the rain.
> 
> The 22-year-old model could be seen going completely nude under a clear Chanel cape in a photoshoot for Harper's Bazaar released on Thursday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-goes-NUDE-clear-raincoat.html#ixzz53uhGvq8b



I was gonna make a crack thinking that was Kylie asking if it was a birthing shoot... but saw it’s Kendall [emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Good pictures, though.


----------



## WishList986

Super ready for this plastic clothing/accessory trend to die.


----------



## YSoLovely

She's so boring. Jeez. She's aiming for sexy & seductive and landing squarely on bored and vacant.


----------



## poopsie

Flashdance flashback


----------



## myown

so did Kylie confirmed she's pregnant now? I read she confirmed but wants to keep it to herself and her family is pissed because she won't go public


----------



## VickyB

morgan20 said:


> I remember coming home at 8.00 am one New Years Eve in the eighties, grabbed a shower and went to work.  Actually last May I went to a night club, after that was finished went to a house party, got home at 9.00am.  I felt like s**t for the next week..my 48 year old self cannot be doing those things anymore.


LOL! I worked a 17 hour day recently and told a co-worker that I just don't bounce back the way I used to. He said at his age he just doesn't bounce back.


----------



## VickyB

So Kendull puffed up her lips but she's done something else too but I can't tell what. Anybody know? TIA!


----------



## iluvmybags

So, what . . . .  No one's talking about this?


----------



## redney

If true, PMK is a genius.


----------



## berrydiva

iluvmybags said:


> So, what . . . .  No one's talking about this?
> 
> View attachment 3936238


Because it's probably the most ridiculous of all rumors about these people. I generally thought that for a multitude of reasons, women who never had children before are not considered surrogate candidates by doctors.


----------



## Storm702

I’m still laughing over this!


----------



## Lounorada

Storm702 said:


> I’m still laughing over this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3936331





And that somebody is _YOU_, Kris. The sh*t this family talks  They're delusional.


----------



## Bentley1

Why would Kylie put her life on hold for close to a year, in her prime, to carry a baby for Kim? Not like she's hard up for the money or that this family is just so loving that she sacrifices her life, body, freedom, "career," etc for Kim.

If she did, she was brainwashed by PMK & Kim. Kim would have gotten a big ol hell NO if I were Kylie.


----------



## myown

time will show. If there is only one new baby, the rumor could be true


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Because it's probably the most ridiculous of all rumors about these people. I generally thought that for a multitude of reasons, women who never had children before are not considered surrogate candidates by doctors.




These are Kardashian’s- they don’t give a fat fig what some doctor says! They will find one that will take the money and keep their mouth shut!  If they wanted to do it - who was going to stop them? What law says they can’t? And as someone else said that is always the preference of these agencies that women use - if you don’t agree to it you don’t have to use them! [emoji111]


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> These are Kardashian’s- they don’t give a fat fig what some doctor says! They will find one that will take the money and keep their mouth shut!  If they wanted to do it - who was going to stop them? What law says they can’t? And as someone else said that is always the preference of these agencies that women use - if you don’t agree to it you don’t have to use them! [emoji111]


I'm pretty sure it's the doctor's call and not an agency's decision.  Either way, I know folks live for anything that provides them the ability to take a negative jab.  First, the belief was that Khloe was the surrogate now it's Kylie...lol.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> I'm pretty sure it's the doctor's call and not an agency's decision.  Either way, I know folks live for anything that provides them the ability to take a negative jab.  First, the belief was that Khloe was the surrogate now it's Kylie...lol.




No jabs or fat figs given[emoji111] but we all know there are doctors who do as they are paid to!


----------



## skarsbabe

their father is now a woman, I sure wouldn't put this surrogate sister thing past them no problem! LOL


----------



## lanasyogamama

Gawd, I hope that isn't true.  Putting an 18 year old through that?


----------



## clydekiwi

lanasyogamama said:


> Gawd, I hope that isn't true.  Putting an 18 year old through that?



Wouldn't doubt it


----------



## roses5682

Would explain why Kylie been. MIA and keeping a low profile


----------



## bag-princess

skarsbabe said:


> their father is now a woman, I sure wouldn't put this surrogate sister thing past them no problem! LOL


----------



## poopsie

bag-princess said:


>



bwahahahahahahahaha


----------



## tweegy

So .... now folks believe Kylie is Kim’s surrogate? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

In the words of Regina George ‘what is happening to the world?’


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## skarsbabe

to be fair, everyday normal people have a hard time finding a surrogate they can trust.  most people do trust their sister though... hrmm


----------



## Wildflower22

At age 22, my sister offered to be my surrogate. So while I know it happens, I don’t think it happened here! Fortunately for us, we got pregnant through ivf and didn’t need my sister, but she offered multiple times!


----------



## poopsie

The baby from the surrogate has arrived and while i know these people are into smoke and mirrors, if kylie is/was
pregnant she would have to produce the kid at some point.


----------



## berrydiva

lanasyogamama said:


> Gawd, I hope that isn't true.  Putting an 18 year old through that?


Can you legally be a surrogate before the age of 21?



tweegy said:


> So .... now folks believe Kylie is Kim’s surrogate? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


So silly.


----------



## pixiejenna

tweegy said:


> So .... now folks believe Kylie is Kim’s surrogate? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> In the words of Regina George ‘what is happening to the world?’
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Tide pod challenge


----------



## vink

It’s possible if it’s not illegal. I’ve heard and known at least one family that sisters will help each other out. 

I don’t know if an 18-year-old is allowed to do it legally though. [emoji848]


----------



## tweegy

skarsbabe said:


> to be fair, everyday normal people have a hard time finding a surrogate they can trust.  most people do trust their sister though... hrmm





Wildflower22 said:


> At age 22, my sister offered to be my surrogate. So while I know it happens, I don’t think it happened here! Fortunately for us, we got pregnant through ivf and didn’t need my sister, but she offered multiple times!



Yes well, all well and fine for your fam offering but there are like OTHER more important things to consider. Example the surrogate has to have carried a child to term to show that they can have children.. While it maybe easy for some people to just get pregnant by almost what seems like cross pollination that's not the general case. That's why the process is so rigid. 

But hey, if y'all think its totally believable that a 20yr old who is what most would consider vain would totally be a surrogate for her older sister and a doctor is just gonna thumbs up the situation...*shrugs* hilarious.


----------



## Jayne1

skarsbabe said:


> to be fair, everyday normal people have a hard time finding a surrogate they can trust.  most people do trust their sister though... hrmm


Kim has enough money to pay for the best surrogate; she doesn't need her sister, who has already shown she's willful and hard to control.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her age aside, y’all think she bought all that body only to get pregnant with a baby for someone else  Who does that, lol.


----------



## terebina786

Also, why would there be two baby showers.  Kylie supposedly had hers the day after Kim’s... AFAIK you don’t know surrogates showers... or do you? I have no idea anymore. 

I read somewhere Kylie said if and when she had kids she’d stay private.  Maybe she’s sticking to her word?


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> Also, why would there be two baby showers.  Kylie supposedly had hers the day after Kim’s... AFAIK you don’t know surrogates showers... or do you? I have no idea anymore.
> 
> I read somewhere Kylie said if and when she had kids she’d stay private.  Maybe she’s sticking to her word?


Her build a bear body no longer looks like what she paid for....probably can't get her lips done and if Kim's and Khloe's butt is an indication of what pregnancy does to these fake butts, her's probably looks a mess too.


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> Her build a bear body no longer looks like what she paid for....probably can't get her lips done and if Kim's and Khloe's butt is an indication of what pregnancy does to these fake butts, her's probably looks a mess too.



Lol all of this as well.


----------



## WishList986

berrydiva said:


> *Her build a bear body *no longer looks like what she paid for....probably can't get her lips done and if Kim's and Khloe's butt is an indication of what pregnancy does to these fake butts, her's probably looks a mess too.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> *Her build a bear body*no longer looks like what she paid for....probably can't get her lips done and if Kim's and Khloe's butt is an indication of what pregnancy does to these fake butts, her's probably looks a mess too.[/B]


*


No you didn’t!!!!![emoji23]



*


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> *Her build a bear body* no longer looks like what she paid for....probably can't get her lips done and if Kim's and Khloe's butt is an indication of what pregnancy does to these fake butts, her's probably looks a mess too.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Build a Bear Body is the highlight of my life


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Her build a bear body no longer looks like what she paid for....probably can't get her lips done and if Kim's and Khloe's butt is an indication of what pregnancy does to these fake butts, her's probably looks a mess too.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## gillianna

Add a Mr. Potato Head Body.  You can change the parts when you want a new look.


----------



## gypsumrose

Catching up on this thread -- Kendall looks so much prettier and non-generic with her normal lips. Not a fan of the plumping.

There's no way Kylie's Kim's surrogate. She's too vain. I think that might be why she hasn't revealed. She's too embarrassed by her body and is having body dysphoria issues.


----------



## Jayne1

gypsumrose said:


> There's no way Kylie's Kim's surrogate. She's too vain. I think that might be why she hasn't revealed. She's too embarrassed by her body and is having body dysphoria issues.


That's exactly what I think.


----------



## DC-Cutie

gypsumrose said:


> Catching up on this thread -- Kendall looks so much prettier and non-generic with her normal lips. Not a fan of the plumping.
> 
> There's no way Kylie's Kim's surrogate. She's too vain. I think that might be why she hasn't revealed. She's too embarrassed by her body and is having body dysphoria issues.


She’s really going through it!!!  Like homegirl has been in hiding for 9 months. So strange since she used to love to be seen and take tons of selfies.


----------



## kirsten

Travis is very shy and not an attention seeker. I am sure he has a lot to do with Kylie "disappearing" from the limelight. Well besides hiding her pregnancy. I wouldn't be surprised as long as she is with him she won't be doing much publicity.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I will laugh so hard if she's not even pregnant.


----------



## berrydiva

kirsten said:


> Travis is very shy and not an attention seeker. I am sure he has a lot to do with Kylie "disappearing" from the limelight. Well besides hiding her pregnancy. I wouldn't be surprised as long as she is with him she won't be doing much publicity.


When you say he is very shy, you mean thot right?


----------



## kirsten

berrydiva said:


> When you say he is very shy, you mean thot right?


He can't even look at a camera.


----------



## dangerouscurves

What do you expect when you're the bf of an attention seeker? He could've had gf that is not from this klan!


----------



## tweegy

Oh gee Kylie is curiously covered with a blanket... I know why! She was cold [emoji23][emoji23][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## berrydiva

Is that supposed Khloe next to Kylie?


----------



## Handbag1234

berrydiva said:


> Is that supposed Khloe next to Kylie?


I was trying to work out who this is too


----------



## poopsie

How long ago was that taken do you think? Neither the Katfish nor the Khole look preggers


----------



## CobaltBlu

Kourt looks traumatized


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> Kourt looks traumatized


I'm still trying to figure out what Kendall is doing..and her leg looks odd.


----------



## tweegy

Omgeee!!! You guys look! Kendall and Khloe are like holding hands which probably symbolize they are both preggers!!!! Case solved..


----------



## tweegy

Let’s play spot Kylie!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## mkr

Is this for real cuz no one looks very good.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Where is Kris? shouldnt she be there romping in her skivvies too? The 6th sister??


----------



## k5ml3k

mkr said:


> Is this for real cuz no one looks very good.



[emoji23] that’s what i was thinking...tried looking to see which looked best but they all look pretty awful lol


----------



## dangerouscurves

[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]  Dolls! You and your conspiracy theories!


----------



## dangerouscurves

tweegy said:


> Omgeee!!! You guys look! Kendall and Khloe are like holding hands which probably symbolize they are both preggers!!!! Case solved..



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## terebina786

Whose face do Kim and Khloe have because it’s certainly not theirs.


----------



## bag-princess

CobaltBlu said:


> Kourt looks traumatized



doesn't she always!?  then she opens her mouth and sounds even more traumatized! 



CobaltBlu said:


> Where is Kris? shouldnt she be there romping in her skivvies too? The 6th sister??



this must have been before her horrific earlobe surgery!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Raf has lost his mind.


----------



## berrydiva

The amount of photoshopping in that pic is insane. They don't look good at all.


----------



## bag-princess

she still holding that damn quilt like Linus!![emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## mkr

Not a single thought amongst them.


----------



## WishList986

They all look like bad cardboard cutouts.


----------



## berrydiva

That pic is so weird. The one where they're all together, Khloe and Kylie are obviously preggo. The one where they're all standing, they clearly didn't take those images at the same time or same place. All bad photoshopping all around.


----------



## GoGlam

I love pondering life on the floor of an empty barn in coordinated, but not matching outfits with my sisters... luckily I bring a quilt in case I get cold since apparently we have to take turns being dressed/undressed.


----------



## Lounorada

GoGlam said:


> I love pondering life on the floor of an empty barn in coordinated, but not matching outfits with my sisters... luckily I bring a quilt in case I get cold since apparently we have to take turns being dressed/undressed.


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 3942829





bag-princess said:


> View attachment 3943545








I don't think there are enough words in the dictionary to describe how bad these pictures are. The photoshop is hilariously bad.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think my 84 yo mom has the same tracksuit as Kylie.


----------



## mkr

I got a Beyoncé vibe when I zoomed in on Kim’s face. Does anyone else see it?


----------



## Storm702

WishList986 said:


> They all look like bad cardboard cutouts.



Like when a tv show has a scene where cops are training at a gun range looking for a suspect


----------



## Storm702

mkr said:


> I got a Beyoncé vibe when I zoomed in on Kim’s face. Does anyone else see it?



That’s exactly what I thought!!!! Why does she look like that???


----------



## gillianna

Laying on dirty floors in  a abandoned building with your sisters in your underwear or ugly clothing with the worst photoshop ever must be a new selling point to get people to buy the product right?   Cause you have to think I want to look like that.
And someone gets paid to think of this concept or vision????


----------



## myown

bag-princess said:


> View attachment 3943545
> 
> 
> 
> she still holding that damn quilt like Linus!![emoji23][emoji23]


why didnt they put Kylie in the background like Kendall instead of pointing the attention onto her


----------



## bag-princess

myown said:


> why didnt they put Kylie in the background like Kendall instead of pointing the attention onto her




Exactly what I said!!  Instead they made sure that she was very prominent in the shots.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

GoGlam said:


> I love pondering life on the floor of an empty barn in coordinated, but not matching outfits with my sisters... luckily I bring a quilt in case I get cold since apparently we have to take turns being dressed/undressed.


----------



## Cocoabean

All I can think when I see these photos is that I feel bad for those quilts. I make quilts as a hobby. I love for my quilts to be used...but those poor quilts.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I think they picked up some great Kristmas Kard ideas during that shoot.


----------



## myown

*Pregnant Kylie Jenner Shows Baby Bump During Rare Outing*


*Kylie Jenner* shows off her baby bump in a baggy sweatshirt in this new photo from TMZ.

The 20-year-old reality star was seen out on Wednesday (January 24) in Hidden Hills, Calif. *Kylie *was checking on a construction site with her mom *Kris Jenner* and her BFF *Jordyn Woods*.

If you don’t know, *Kylie* has remained very incognito during her pregnancy, and she has not been seen in public since September. *Kylie* has also never confirmed she’s officially expecting. This is the first child for *Kylie *and her beau, *Travis Scott*.​
there is also a video


----------



## vink

She doesn’t look pregnant to me.


----------



## Cocoabean

vink said:


> She doesn’t look pregnant to me.



It doesn't confirm or deny for me. (shrug) If she announces a birth, maybe she was pregnant..maybe she adopted. If she announces a tragedy, maybe she was pregnant, maybe she wasn't. The last may sound mean, but this family? I'd not put it past them for attention.


----------



## berrydiva

Can't tell anything from that pic. Folks swore Khloe wasn't pregnant too. Kylie's been missing from the public for months...I can totally believe the reason is because she's pregnant.


----------



## bag-princess




----------



## buzzytoes

Shouldn’t she have had the baby by now if she was pregnant? I thought it was like June or July when they said she was three months pregnant? Or do Kardashian pregnancies just always seem to last forever?


----------



## berrydiva

buzzytoes said:


> Shouldn’t she have had the baby by now if she was pregnant? I thought it was like June or July when they said she was three months pregnant? Or do Kardashian pregnancies just always seem to last forever?


I think it was June/July when we found out about Kim's surrogate.


----------



## bag-princess

buzzytoes said:


> Shouldn’t she have had the baby by now if she was pregnant? I thought it was like June or July when they said she was three months pregnant? Or do Kardashian pregnancies just always seem to last forever?




The games they play bore me!  Surely something will be revealed soon - this is taking too much shine from Khloe’s miraculous pregnancy!!! [emoji849]


----------



## bussbuss

myown said:


> *Pregnant Kylie Jenner Shows Baby Bump During Rare Outing*
> 
> 
> *Kylie Jenner* shows off her baby bump in a baggy sweatshirt in this new photo from TMZ.
> 
> The 20-year-old reality star was seen out on Wednesday (January 24) in Hidden Hills, Calif. *Kylie *was checking on a construction site with her mom *Kris Jenner* and her BFF *Jordyn Woods*.
> 
> If you don’t know, *Kylie* has remained very incognito during her pregnancy, and she has not been seen in public since September. *Kylie* has also never confirmed she’s officially expecting. This is the first child for *Kylie *and her beau, *Travis Scott*.​
> there is also a video


She alrdy had that baby......tmz is in their payroll this video release was so planned


----------



## Antonia

The timing is so coincidental:  Kim's 3rd baby arrived and Kylie NOT looking preggers to me....wouldn't be surprised if she really was Kim's surrogate after all even though they're denying it.


----------



## bussbuss

Antonia said:


> The timing is so coincidental:  Kim's 3rd baby arrived and Kylie NOT looking preggers to me....wouldn't be surprised if she really was Kim's surrogate after all even though they're denying it.


Here is my theory....kylie fell pregnant for the new bf....every one eas horrified she and do not tink she is ready.....in all the confusion they decided that since kim was looking to use a surrogate why not just take kylies baby as hers...since the babu will be multiracial as well.....works out for both kim n kylie


----------



## berrydiva

bussbuss said:


> Here is my theory....kylie fell pregnant for the new bf....every one eas horrified she and do not tink she is ready.....in all the confusion they decided that since kim was looking to use a surrogate why not just take kylies baby as hers...since the babu will be multiracial as well.....works out for both kim n kylie


Y'all have too much time lol. Or maybe she doesn't know if it's Tyga's or Travis' baby or maybe she's embarrassed that she's pregnant younger than she thought she'd be or maybe she just does want some privacy. There's way too much invested in this chick's uterus.


----------



## pixiejenna

Lol Kylie wasn’t Kimbo’s surrogate, she’s invested too much into her body to “ruin” it having a kid for someone else. Especially for the paulty fee they paid their surrogate. 

She doesn’t look pregnant in that picture but honestly I don’t give  a cr@p if she is or isn’t. I’m enjoying the break of seeing her 24/7 doing nothing of value for society. I’m more inclined to believe that she is based on how long she’s been in hiding.


----------



## WishList986

Lollll can't wait for this baby nonsense to be over with. I literally could not care less either way.


----------



## bussbuss

berrydiva said:


> Y'all have too much time lol. Or maybe she doesn't know if it's Tyga's or Travis' baby or maybe she's embarrassed that she's pregnant younger than she thought she'd be or maybe she just does want some privacy. There's way too much invested in this chick's uterus.


Loool i dont really care....its al just interesting thats all


----------



## AECornell

I feel like the family is only fuelling the fire by not saying anything about it. It’s quite the rumour if untrue and I wouldn’t want that being said about me if it wasn’t true, especially at her age and level of vanity.

So why all the secrecy. It’s not doing kylie any favours because she’s not making money off of it either way (being hidden away for no apparent reason, then, if not pregnant).


----------



## pukasonqo

she has to hide, god forbid that she put on weight,have stretch marks, swollen feet, etc!
plus after the total body uphaul she
can convince herself and her stans that,like her new face, is all natural


----------



## myown

buzzytoes said:


> Shouldn’t she have had the baby by now if she was pregnant? I thought it was like June or July when they said she was three months pregnant? Or do Kardashian pregnancies just always seem to last forever?


wasn't she supposed to got pregnant in march or april?


----------



## kasumi168

Here's my bet - Its gonna be like back in the 60's where the teen girl would have the baby, but the mum would claim the grandchild is hers and that they're actually siblings. Kylie had the baby, and Kim is claiming its her child via surrogate (so Aunt Kylie is actually mum) LOL. Kylie therefore, is not a young mum and can carry on with her "empire" like nothing happened. Kim can try and be like Beyonce with the number of kids she has. It's a win-win situation for the K-J clan


----------



## mkr

[emoji15]


----------



## tweegy

Some hobbies are needed lol


----------



## pukasonqo

tweegy said:


> Some hobbies are needed lol



i’ll start knitting then


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> Some hobbies are needed lol


The only 'hobby' needed after scrolling through a Kardashian/Jenner thread...


----------



## bag-princess

kasumi168 said:


> Here's my bet - Its gonna be like back in the 60's where the teen girl would have the baby, but the mum would claim the grandchild is hers and that they're actually siblings. Kylie had the baby, and Kim is claiming its her child via surrogate (so Aunt Kylie is actually mum) LOL. Kylie therefore, is not a young mum and can carry on with her "empire" like nothing happened. Kim can try and be like Beyonce with the number of kids she has. It's a win-win situation for the K-J clan




Happened at my HS and it was not the 60’s!! 
A girl transferred from a private school and later found out the “sister” infant was really her  daughter! They were a well-to-do family and did not want people to find out but of course it was not hidden long!


----------



## Storm702

pukasonqo said:


> i’ll start knitting then



Knitting for the babies!!!![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## pixiejenna

Lol it's not like Kylie is a teen mom who has to drop out of HS to take care of her baby. She's an adult who makes a good living despite having extremely limited life skills. Heck I'm twice her age and I'm not worth 7 figures. She's too vain to do this for someone else and lacks the depth of emotion to feel empathy for others.


----------



## pukasonqo

Storm702 said:


> Knitting for the babies!!!![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



https://goo.gl/images/3EFLv7


----------



## beautifulbrunette

kasumi168 said:


> Here's my bet - Its gonna be like back in the 60's where the teen girl would have the baby, but the mum would claim the grandchild is hers and that they're actually siblings. Kylie had the baby, and Kim is claiming its her child via surrogate (so Aunt Kylie is actually mum) LOL. Kylie therefore, is not a young mum and can carry on with her "empire" like nothing happened. Kim can try and be like Beyonce with the number of kids she has. It's a win-win situation for the K-J clan


And the kid will have decades of therapy to go for overcoming the family craziness?


----------



## Materielgrrl

Sitting w my daughter arguing over prom dresses and her friend sent her this...


----------



## deetee

I thought the home made video vibes was beautiful.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

She is the only sister that managed to hide an entire pregnancy, went to Dr. appts, she delivered in a hospital with no leaks, did photo shoots with no leaks etc. this goes to show celebrities can find a way to keep themselves out of the limelight when they truly want to, I can't stand them but the video was really sweet.


----------



## tweegy

Aw I watched it and I liked the video. Congrats to her on her daughter.


----------



## tweegy

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> She is the only sister that managed to hide an entire pregnancy, went to Dr. appts, she delivered in a hospital with no leaks, did photo shoots with no leaks etc. this goes to show celebrities can find a way to keep themselves out of the limelight when they truly want to, I can't stand them but the video was really sweet.



I agree I was thinking that. Not only that but everyone around her that knew kept it private which I think is awesome also.


----------



## terebina786

Well there were leaks... just never confirmed by her or her family.  TMZ was probably given bare minimum info from PMK.

The video was cute and sweet.  I liked how she handled it.


----------



## AECornell

That video was really sweet. I don’t know the reason why she kept it all away from the media, but if it was for privacy and that she really didn’t want all the attention, I commend her. 

And my 26 weeks pregnant ass totally teared up. Thinking about going through it all again (have a 3.5 year old) and all the emotions of giving birth.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

tweegy said:


> I agree I was thinking that. Not only that but everyone around her that knew kept it private which I think is awesome also.


Exactly she had a good team around her.


----------



## tweegy

AECornell said:


> That video was really sweet. I don’t know the reason why she kept it all away from the media, but if it was for privacy and that she really didn’t want all the attention, I commend her.
> 
> And my 26 weeks pregnant ass totally teared up. Thinking about going through it all again (have a 3.5 year old) and all the emotions of giving birth.



Aw congrats doll! I’m sure you’ll do fabulously! Just make sure to have an event sponsor!


----------



## AECornell

tweegy said:


> I agree I was thinking that. Not only that but everyone around her that knew kept it private which I think is awesome also.



The family kinda outed themselves a bit there on “not being able to stay private.” They ALL knew about Kylie and kept it 100% secret. And then they act like info gets leaked about Kim or the others like it’s so easy...


----------



## kirsten

Good for her stepping away from the media hoopla and just enjoying her pregnancy.


----------



## mkr

Good for Kylie for doing it her way.  Kris is probably counting the coin she missed out on.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Good for her and congrats!  Can't wait to hear the name.


----------



## krissa

mkr said:


> Good for Kylie for doing it her way.  Kris is probably counting the coin she missed out on.


I’m sure she has a plan to recoup with secret videos and such. Did Kylie’s show get canceled? If not, this will make for a more interesting season 2.


----------



## berrydiva

That's a sweet video. Good for her for being able to step away and enjoy her pregnancy on her terms.

Now maybe folks can put to bed the stupid she's Kim's surrogate rumors and all other silly rumors.

Proof that they absolutely can remain out the public eye if they want.


----------



## TC1

Just goes to show that they are in total control of what is released and when. They can't pretend they are all so relentlessly hounded by the media and how annoying and invasive it is and yet still mange to keep all of this under wraps.


----------



## bag-princess

Materielgrrl said:


> Sitting w my daughter arguing over prom dresses and her friend sent her this...







Who is this???


----------



## deetee

Kylie’s pregnancy rumors leaked right before the 10 year anniversary of KUWTK. Now Kylie’s pregnancy is announced on the day of Super Bowl. “The Devil works hard but Kris Jenner works harder”


----------



## buzzytoes

I like how they started the video with footage of Kylie being born. Super sweet video, congrats to her for staying out of the spotlight if that is what she really wanted. Wonder if this baby will be in the spotlight as much as the other K babies are. Kind of scared to hear a name....


----------



## zen1965

I like the video. And I hope they don't call her Boston or Birmingham.
Kanye obviously has no say in the wardrobe of Kylie's baby. There was a lot of baby pink in that closet. In fact, Rob's daughter was also dressed in pink. Tsk tsk tsk... Pink uprising in the K-Universe. Poor Kanye.


----------



## rockhollow

I agree with so many others here - Just shows if you want to  stay out of the rag mags and web sites, just do it.
She was able to attend family functions, Dr Appts and all else while not being filmed by papps.
Good for her!
And Congratulations Kyle!


----------



## bag-princess

If she really wrote this - she’s much smarter and more mature than people think!


----------



## mkr

She has people for that.


----------



## gypsumrose

I’m kicking myself because now I remember in Life of Kylie how she said she wants to be very private about some thing and (like relationships). It totally follows that she just wanted to keep this private.


----------



## tweegy

gypsumrose said:


> I’m kicking myself because now I remember in Life of Kylie how she said she wants to be very private about some thing and (like relationships). It totally follows that she just wanted to keep this private.



Never saw life if Kylie but I recalled her saying that on kuwtk


----------



## labelwhore04

I feel like the only reason she kept her pregnancy "private" is because she was self conscious about her changing body. I honestly think that's the only reason. But congrats to her. Hopefully she will keep the baby out of the spotlight too!


----------



## labelwhore04

I'm so curious to hear what they name her. Hopefully something normal and non-ridiculous.


----------



## pukasonqo

one way or another, kongrats on a safe delivery of a baby
PMK kan now start all her pimping plans for gen next


----------



## arnott

Materielgrrl said:


> Sitting w my daughter arguing over prom dresses and her friend sent her this...




Wow,  Kris was beautiful back then!        Prettier than any of her daughters now.   Kris would have been 41 then.      Was that Khloe in the delivery  room  in the white overalls?


----------



## threadbender

I enjoyed the video. I truly hope it is all genuine. I am a cynic more than I like. It seems like an awful lot of people knew and nothing spilled. 
Regardless, I am pleased that she has a healthy little girl. May she thrive and be happy. I hope she is given a non-Kardashian type name.


----------



## ManilaMama

I woke up and her IG post was first on my feed. Of course I watched the video right after reading her post. 

It was a nice video. Seemed so sincere and sweet and innocent. 

I can’t get over how young she is. I’m much older and am much more jaded haha. It was nice to see the world through optimistic eyes once again. Reminded me of being young and in love. Ahh those were the days. Seems like forever ago


----------



## myown

Materielgrrl said:


> Sitting w my daughter arguing over prom dresses and her friend sent her this...



who is that on her arm, when she blows out the candles?


----------



## myown

-dailymail


----------



## ManilaMama

myown said:


> -dailymail



Not gonna lie, I wish I had photos that nice of me when I was pregnant. I was nowhere near “instagrammable” back when I had the baby bump


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Are her and Travis exclusive? This may seem like a weird question but I don't see that lasting.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagOuttaHell said:


> Are her and Travis exclusive? This may seem like a weird question but I don't see that lasting.


she's 19 and got knocked up less than dating a year, so their chances of staying together = not good


----------



## DC-Cutie

mkr said:


> She has people for that.


Kris!


----------



## mkr

ManilaMama said:


> Not gonna lie, I wish I had photos that nice of me when I was pregnant. I was nowhere near “instagrammable” back when I had the baby bump



They have people to make them look like that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

yeah by 'people' I'm sure you mean - photoshop, lighting, filters and such... lol


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> she's 19 and got knocked up less than dating a year, so their chances of staying together = not good




not good but possible for a few years.  if it was anyone else i might bet on it. 
my husband and i have been married 25 years and i gave birth to my son at 19 after dating him for only a year.  but.....as i said i am not betting on these two even though they have displayed more maturity of the situation by not saying a single thing about her being pregnant and exploiting it.


----------



## terebina786

My friend and her husband have been together for 15 years and she also had their first when she was 20 years old.  Now, neither of them are in the entertainment industry, so there's that.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Some of the choices that Kylie has made - with keeping the pregnancy out of the public eye being a key one - hint that she sees some of the pitfalls of living life like most of her family does. Perhaps she picked up on some of the aversion to putting everything out there for public consumption from her dad, and it will bode well for her through life.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She made a birth announcement on Super Bowl Sunday. She knows what she is doing. That is Kardashian PR 101

When she gets older and is in a relationship she will be on social media and everywhere else like the sistrens before her. Everything will be up for public consumption.

She barely was seeing this guy and got pregnant super fast. That probably had more to do with her being  private more than anything else. Wait til his groupies start posting on social media.

JMO


----------



## berrydiva

I don't see the connection folks are making with Superbowl Sunday and her announcement. There would never be any chance that her announcement would be bigger than the SB. Are folks saying that they tried to ***** the SB with the announcement or bury the announcement?


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> I don't see the connection folks are making with Superbowl Sunday and her announcement. There would never be any chance that her announcement would be bigger than the SB. Are folks saying that they tried to ***** the SB with the announcement or bury the announcement?



It’s possible. They do seem to think they’re superstars.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> It’s possible. They do seem to think they’re superstars.


I honestly can't think of what a celeb would need to do to top SB Sunday outside of gossip blogs.


----------



## knasarae

It would have to be someone major... and probably something pretty tragic.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

A 12 minute birth announcement.


----------



## Jayne1

BagOuttaHell said:


> A 12 minute birth announcement.


Showing all the carefully selected images that she hand selected.  

I can't get over how she jumped from one relationship to another.  Usually it takes a while to get over the first, especially considering he was her first love and they were together a long time.


----------



## terebina786

I don't know how true this is, but I read she had a handful of abortions when she was with Tyga - Which in itself is a highly emotional process.  So when she got pregnant with Travis she made the decision to keep it.  It just baffles me how a girl that young can have no concept of contraception - especially jumping from one guy to the next.


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> It would have to be someone major... and probably something pretty tragic.


Yeah...like when MJ died.


----------



## zen1965

A handful of abortions? In what? Two years? I don't buy that. 
Too devastating emotionally.


----------



## bag-princess

Oh em gee!!! [emoji23] someone posted this!


"I feel like @KylieJenner is gonna name her baby butterfly just because in her video she had a butterfly necklace and the baby room had butterflies on the wall. PLUS she got a matching tattoo with Travis Scott of a butterfly so like #butterflyeffect,"


----------



## mkr




----------



## Chloe_chick999

I read Posie, or Mariposa, so, may be some truth to that


----------



## terebina786

Well she did release a Posie K trio on her site today...


----------



## threadbender

bag-princess said:


> Oh em gee!!! [emoji23] someone posted this!
> 
> 
> "I feel like @KylieJenner is gonna name her baby butterfly just because in her video she had a butterfly necklace and the baby room had butterflies on the wall. PLUS she got a matching tattoo with Travis Scott of a butterfly so like #butterflyeffect,"


I thought of that too, when they focused in on the necklace.


----------



## VickyB

terebina786 said:


> Well she did release a Posie K trio on her site today...



I bet that's it. Has PMK written all over it - commercial tie in.

On another note, does Travis already have a child  or am I confusing him with Kloger's boyfriend???


----------



## creighbaby

I believe the reason they kept it out of the public was because she got pregnant shortly after they started dating, when she was 19. The public commentary/criticism would have been brutal.  

Since people almost brought out the digital torches and pitchforks over Kris’s parenting for letting Kylie date someone who’d known her since she was a very young teen, imagine the hue and cry about Kylie getting knocked up after briefly dating whomever is the father of her child — can’t remember the name, don’t care to look it up.


----------



## VickyB

creighbaby said:


> I believe the reason they kept it out of the public was because she got pregnant shortly after they started dating, when she was 19. The public commentary/criticism would have been brutal.
> 
> Since people almost brought out the digital torches and pitchforks over Kris’s parenting for letting Kylie date someone who’d known her since she was a very young teen, imagine the hue and cry about Kylie getting knocked up after briefly dating whomever is the father of her child — can’t remember the name, don’t care to look it up.



THIS ALL DAY. I bet that had  at least something to do with it.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I’m just surprised that she never got pregnant (or kept a pregnancy? Who knows) with Tyga, and they were together for a lot longer.... but maybe she didn’t want to get pregnant with Tyga because he’s not as relevant/successful? Maybe she didn’t see that type of future with him, or trust his abilities to be able to help pay for a child? Didn’t she bail him out if his past due rent? That would send alarm bells to anybody that a partner is not financially stable, and quite possibly milking them for all that they’ve got. I mean, if someone can’t even take care of their own obligations, how can they take care of and support a mini human? Lol 

Granted, she’s a multi-millionaire. She has the luxury of not having to worry about being a single mother, struggling to afford the costs of raising a child on her own (for the time being).... But maybe she didn’t see him as “father material?” 

I really don’t want to believe that PMK would make Kylie get pregnant with this new guy in the name of a storyline.... but I guess anything is possible with her lol But with Kylie’s successful makeup brand/company, she has other things going on than their stupid reality show. Seems like a lot to give up for a show that is continually declining ratings year after year.... I don’t like her, but I got to hand it to her for capitalizing on the K success and starting her own company. Lol


----------



## berrydiva

creighbaby said:


> Since people almost brought out the digital torches and pitchforks over Kris’s parenting for letting Kylie date someone who’d known her since she was a very young teen


Think the criticism was more about him being 20 something dating a 15/16 year old.


----------



## kirsten

The name must start with a C since she received a bouquet of roses from Khloe that made a C.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I hope it's Caterpillar


----------



## myown

to be honest, I see her as a better, more loving mother than Kim


----------



## bag-princess

myown said:


> to be honest, I see her as a better, more loving mother than Kim



ITA 

any of the other sisters i would say this about.  well......kendall i am on the fence about.  she doesn't seem to display any emotion at all about anything until she is pissed off at kris about something.  but kim is like one of those women that used to have the kids and then hand them off to the nannies to raise and she would only see them in the morning and at night when they brought the kids to her to see so she could remember their faces.  other than that she has no use for them - she is far to busy posing naked for her adoring fans to prove that she still has it and they should still worship her!


----------



## pukasonqo

“c”
covfefe?


----------



## berrydiva

pukasonqo said:


> “c”
> covfefe?


----------



## TC1

That flower letter "C" if that's what it's supposed to be...is ugly.


----------



## mkr

AF


----------



## DiorT

That C looks deformed like their asses...but maybe its the start of a P....its not completed yet.


----------



## Kidclarke

The C is clearly for Ca$h.


----------



## Ms.parker123

Wow I loved the video, inspires me to document my pregnancy, whenever that should be!


----------



## berrydiva

What does one do with those flowers when they start dying? Does the florist come back to break it down?


----------



## Ladybug09

terebina786 said:


> I don't know how true this is, but I read she had a handful of abortions when she was with Tyga - Which in itself is a highly emotional process.  So when she got pregnant with Travis she made the decision to keep it. * It just baffles me how a girl that young can have no concept of contraception* - especially jumping from one guy to the next.


Baffling, but true. Many know, they just don't use it.



zen1965 said:


> A handful of abortions? In what? Two years?* I don't buy that.
> Too devastating emotionally*.



Probably for you, but there are  A LOT of people out there using abortion as a form of birth control You'd be surprised.


----------



## berrydiva

I will admit that the Kardashian/Jenner Uterus Chronicles amuses me.


----------



## afsweet

berrydiva said:


> What does one do with those flowers when they start dying? Does the florist come back to break it down?


I never thought about that before, but I guess the housekeepers or assistants just trash them before they ever start dying/wilting/etc.


----------



## megs0927

TMZ just reported the baby’s name is... Stormi


----------



## ManilaMama

megs0927 said:


> TMZ just reported the baby’s name is... Stormi






She posted this on IG ten minutes ago. Look at her caption.


----------



## ManilaMama

Stormi with an “i”. I wonder if it’s a nickname for Storm.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

cute name

I see she has her mom's old lips.


----------



## terebina786

Um like the porn star???


----------



## bag-princess

There is nothing cute about that name. Period.


----------



## Aimee3

There was a guy “storm field” but his father was a weatherman on tv and then the son became a weatherman on tv too.  That at least made a little sense.


----------



## berrydiva

I'm waiting for someone to comment on her nails and how they're too long to have a newborn. lol.

Penelope > Mason> Stormi > Chicago = Reign > North > Saint = Dream....just ah'mess.  Thank goodness they're in Hollyweird with all the other kids and their unusual name.


----------



## zen1965

^ In my neck of the woods only Penelope would be considered a name.
Stormi is the worst. Worse than North, Saint, Reign, Chicago, and Dream.


----------



## buzzytoes

Stormi seems like something you would name your Barbie if you were 10 years old.


----------



## roses5682

Stormi sounds like a pet name...I really hope Stormi is short for something else. At this point even Storm would be an improvement.


----------



## TC1

The memes begin. 
Stormi in North Chicago with a chance of Reign


----------



## Lounorada

TC1 said:


> The memes begin.
> Stormi in North Chicago with a chance of Reign


----------



## knasarae

Stormi Webster Jenner.  I'm assuming Travis's last name is Webster?


----------



## DC-Cutie

So I read something today that was pretty interesting  - Scott, Travis nor Tristan have agreements drawn up with their respective Baby Mommas...  I tell you, Kris Jenner be knowing how to work it!

Wonder why the baby's last name is Webster Jenner, as opposed to Jenner Webster?  The father's last name is usually last if given the name when the parents aren't married but want to combine both parents last names.


----------



## Storm702

bag-princess said:


> There is nothing cute about that name. Period.





	

		
			
		

		
	
GASP!!!! I resent that- MY name is Storm!!!! And my human mom always says I’m cute and a very good girl! I’m gonna go tell her what you said- just gotta find which corner she’s in with her grown up drink....


----------



## kirsten

lol


----------



## redney

buzzytoes said:


> Stormi seems like something you would name your Barbie if you were 10 years old.


OMG this!


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> The memes begin.
> Stormi in North Chicago with a chance of Reign








Storm702 said:


> View attachment 3959510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GASP!!!! I resent that- MY name is Storm!!!! And my human mom always says I’m cute and a very good girl! I’m gonna go tell her what you said- just gotta find which corner she’s in with her grown up drink....




awww......look at that sweet face!!  your name is excluded sweet storm!


----------



## Blue Irina

Stormi... As if a certain Stormy Daniels hasn't been in the news lately. SMH


----------



## roses5682

DC-Cutie said:


> So I read something today that was pretty interesting  - Scott, Travis nor Tristan have agreements drawn up with their respective Baby Mommas...  I tell you, Kris Jenner be knowing how to work it!
> 
> Wonder why the baby's last name is Webster Jenner, as opposed to Jenner Webster?  The father's last name is usually last if given the name when the parents aren't married but want to combine both parents last names.



In Spanish speaking cultures the mothers last name always goes last maybe they come from a culture with a similar tradition.


----------



## jcnc

I for one am glad the Kardashian-Jenner clan pick such “ unique “ names. I never have to worry about my kids having the same name as them


----------



## RedSoleAddict

I am so ‘ehh’ about this pregnancy and Kylie.  The novelty will wear off, I’m sure the baby girl is super cute just like all of their children so I’ll be interested in seeing pictures. 

Can’t believe she met Travis and got pregnancy so quickly, wonder how that came about. It’s  better she had a baby with someone else other than Tyga though, just to distance themselves from the whole Tyga, Chyna, Rob and their children. Having a half brother who is the half brother of your half first cousin or something like that.. too messy.


----------



## arnott

Eh,  it's the most "normal" name out of all Kim's and Rob's kid.     And it sure beats the rumoured name Butterfly!


----------



## ManilaMama

kirsten said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3959554



This made me laugh so hard!!


----------



## Jayne1

knasarae said:


> Stormi Webster Jenner.  I'm assuming Travis's last name is Webster?


Yes, apparently his real name is Jacques Webster.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

DC-Cutie said:


> So I read something today that was pretty interesting  - Scott, Travis nor Tristan have agreements drawn up with their respective Baby Mommas...  I tell you, Kris Jenner be knowing how to work it!
> 
> Wonder why the baby's last name is Webster Jenner, as opposed to Jenner Webster?  The father's last name is usually last if given the name when the parents aren't married but want to combine both parents last names.


The article states that none of the 3 daddies have custody agreements, I think you read it wrong [emoji53]


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Chloe_chick999 said:


> The article states that none of the 3 daddies have custody agreements, I think you read it wrong [emoji53]


Sorry, I read your quote wrong! Lol


----------



## Freak4Coach

I'm usually just a lurker here but I was curious to know what others thought. Is it just me or does Stormi look older than just a few days?


----------



## berrydiva

Freak4Coach said:


> I'm usually just a lurker here but I was curious to know what others thought. Is it just me or does Stormi look older than just a few days?


Kim and Kylie are sharing a baby. They'll never be pictured together.


----------



## ManilaMama

Freak4Coach said:


> I'm usually just a lurker here but I was curious to know what others thought. Is it just me or does Stormi look older than just a few days?



My baby looked “bigger” or at least the same at a few days old. I had her “newborn baby shoot” at home when she was 4 days old and I’m looking at the photos now. Seems same ish.  
Closeup photos are deceiving. They look “big” but in reality they can fit snugly in someone’s big palm (I have that shot of my daughter on her daddy’s hand! Priceless!)

Edit to add my baby was born 7lbs 15 ounces (one ounce away from 8lbs).


----------



## TC1

Freak4Coach said:


> I'm usually just a lurker here but I was curious to know what others thought. Is it just me or does Stormi look older than just a few days?


I believe the baby was over 8 pounds at birth so I guess it depends what you would assume a baby's size to be measured against.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Kourtney picked the best names for her children. With the exception of Reign, Penelope and Mason are nice names. Stormi.... I don’t HATE it, but it’s certainly not a name that I would choose lol


----------



## Freak4Coach

ManilaMama said:


> My baby looked “bigger” or at least the same at a few days old. I had her “newborn baby shoot” at home when she was 4 days old and I’m looking at the photos now. Seems same ish.
> Closeup photos are deceiving. They look “big” but in reality they can fit snugly in someone’s big palm (I have that shot of my daughter on her daddy’s hand! Priceless!)
> 
> Edit to add my baby was born 7lbs 15 ounces (one ounce away from 8lbs).





TC1 said:


> I believe the baby was over 8 pounds at birth so I guess it depends what you would assume a baby's size to be measured against.



Maybe it's just me then. I wasn't thinking of the size as much as how the baby's skin looks and features look. More mature than a newborn? I'm not sure how to explain it. Although maybe it's photoshopped like the rest of their pics.  I dunno


----------



## kirsten

Least awful to most awful; Mason, Penelope, North, Dream, Saint, Reign, Stormi then Chicago.

Don't know why but North kind of grew on me, maybe because she is such a cute little girl. 

Khloe's will be Tristian Jr aka TJ.


----------



## VickyB

zen1965 said:


> ^ In my neck of the woods only Penelope would be considered a name.
> Stormi is the worst. Worse than North, Saint, Reign, Chicago, and Dream.



ITA. All those other names are beyond ridiculous.  The hubris of the parents is off the charts.


----------



## VickyB

buzzytoes said:


> Stormi seems like something you would name your Barbie if you were 10 years old.



Or your dog, cat, fish or bird.


----------



## VickyB

kirsten said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3959554



When is Kylie going to cut those atrocious nails!!!!!!!!?????? How the heck is she going to perform her "hands on" motherly duties with those Lee Press Ons?


----------



## myown

berrydiva said:


> Kim and Kylie are sharing a baby. They'll never be pictured together.


oh my god


----------



## pukasonqo

VickyB said:


> When is Kylie going to cut those atrocious nails!!!!!!!!?????? How the heck is she going to perform her "hands on" motherly duties with those Lee Press Ons?



it might be the nannies’ hands that’ll do the hands on job, if she is anything like her siblings the baby will come out for the obligatory pap pics and maybe for the obligatory naked “i’ve got my pre baby body back” shot
on the other hand, women have looked after kids with longer or fake nails
who knows, she might surprise everyone and become mother earth kylie now that kougar kourtney is busy w her newest toy


----------



## skarsbabe

Sure sounds like she'll be fit for a life in the limelight, or a a strip club!


----------



## berrydiva

You guys never fail....I'm sure there are women who have long nails and can take care of their children. Her nails aren't even that long in that pic.


----------



## terebina786

I love my long nails and I didn't hold my niece for the longest time because of them.  I was scared of poking or scratching her because babies are very fragile... I scratch/poke myself all the time with them lol.  My SIL also told me that nails harbor dirt and bacteria and my niece was a preemie so I didn't want anything to happen to her.  But to each their own.


----------



## DC-Cutie

kirsten said:


> Khloe's will be Tristian Jr aka TJ.


I really wish his first son was Tristan Jr...


----------



## bag-princess

kirsten said:


> Least awful to most awful; Mason, Penelope, North, Dream, Saint, Reign, Stormi then Chicago.
> 
> Don't know why but North kind of grew on me, maybe because she is such a cute little girl.
> 
> *Khloe's will be Tristian Jr aka TJ.*




i would not be surprised at all!!!  that is how they love to throw it in the other baby mama's faces that they have his most beloved child and his name proves it.  it's like a big sign to carry around as a reminder for them.


----------



## terebina786

Maybe she thinks naming him Tristan Jr will for sure keep him around lol


----------



## mkr

No it’s probably a backhanded slap to the mother of his first.  You know Khloé. His first doesn’t count because their love is so pure and true and forever I mean foraminute.


----------



## berrydiva

Is Tristan Jr confirmed or is this internet stuff?


----------



## bag-princess

terebina786 said:


> Maybe she thinks naming him Tristan Jr will for sure keep him around lol




she gon learn like the rest of them!!    it don't work that way booboo kitty!!


----------



## Storm702

terebina786 said:


> Maybe she thinks naming him Tristan Jr will for sure keep him around lol



Okay, y’all ready for some ratchet regular people tea? I used to work at a daycare, and one of the moms was “with” this guy for like 3 years... except he and his baby mama had been together for about 6 years. They had a daughter together, and had been trying to have a lil boy after losing two babies in miscarriages . So side chick comes up pregnant, then baby mama comes up pregnant a few months later. Side chick finds out she’s having a boy, has a name picked out and everything.... then finds out baby mama is having a boy as well, a week before giving birth, and side chick names side baby after the dad as a junior- just to be petty!!! 

Sooooo..... baby mama goes through dude’s phone, finds nude pics of side chick, makes a “Thotz” FB page, tags everyone she knows- including my coworkers at the daycare side chick’s kids go to. And that, my dear tPF friends, is the story of a side chick swooping in for the junior, and how everyone at the daycare saw her gaping, cavernous, vagina through the magic of pettiness.

FYI, homeboy is still cheating.... he’d hit on all of us regularly while picking up his kid


----------



## Kidclarke

Storm702 said:


> Okay, y’all ready for some ratchet regular people tea? I used to work at a daycare, and one of the moms was “with” this guy for like 3 years... except he and his baby mama had been together for about 6 years. They had a daughter together, and had been trying to have a lil boy after losing two babies in miscarriages . So side chick comes up pregnant, then baby mama comes up pregnant a few months later. Side chick finds out she’s having a boy, has a name picked out and everything.... then finds out baby mama is having a boy as well, a week before giving birth, and side chick names side baby after the dad as a junior- just to be petty!!!
> 
> Sooooo..... baby mama goes through dude’s phone, finds nude pics of side chick, makes a “Thotz” FB page, tags everyone she knows- including my coworkers at the daycare side chick’s kids go to. And that, my dear tPF friends, is the story of a side chick swooping in for the junior, and how everyone at the daycare saw her gaping, cavernous, vagina through the magic of pettiness.
> 
> FYI, homeboy is still cheating.... he’d hit on all of us regularly while picking up his kid








Daaaammmnnnnnnn.


----------



## TC1

berrydiva said:


> Is Tristan Jr confirmed or is this internet stuff?


I believe she said it on Ellen.


----------



## berrydiva

Storm702 said:


> Okay, y’all ready for some ratchet regular people tea? I used to work at a daycare, and one of the moms was “with” this guy for like 3 years... except he and his baby mama had been together for about 6 years. They had a daughter together, and had been trying to have a lil boy after losing two babies in miscarriages . So side chick comes up pregnant, then baby mama comes up pregnant a few months later. Side chick finds out she’s having a boy, has a name picked out and everything.... then finds out baby mama is having a boy as well, a week before giving birth, and side chick names side baby after the dad as a junior- just to be petty!!!
> 
> Sooooo..... baby mama goes through dude’s phone, finds nude pics of side chick, makes a “Thotz” FB page, tags everyone she knows- including my coworkers at the daycare side chick’s kids go to. And that, my dear tPF friends, is the story of a side chick swooping in for the junior, and how everyone at the daycare saw her gaping, cavernous, vagina through the magic of pettiness.
> 
> FYI, homeboy is still cheating.... he’d hit on all of us regularly while picking up his kid


Oh my! lol. I will never understand why folks can't keep their petty of the socialsweb but hey it's comedy for me. Poor kids.


----------



## Storm702

berrydiva said:


> Oh my! lol. I will never understand why folks can't keep their petty of the socialsweb but hey it's comedy for me. Poor kids.



It was awful.... I really loved her kids, and she wasn’t a good mom either.... I couldn’t look her in the face after that


----------



## deetee

You had me at 





Storm702 said:


> *ratchet regular people tea *


  juicier than the Kardashian-Jenner saga.

Exactly me through that ratchet regular people tea


Kidclarke said:


>


----------



## tweegy

Storm702 said:


> Okay, y’all ready for some ratchet regular people tea? I used to work at a daycare, and one of the moms was “with” this guy for like 3 years... except he and his baby mama had been together for about 6 years. They had a daughter together, and had been trying to have a lil boy after losing two babies in miscarriages . So side chick comes up pregnant, then baby mama comes up pregnant a few months later. Side chick finds out she’s having a boy, has a name picked out and everything.... then finds out baby mama is having a boy as well, a week before giving birth, and side chick names side baby after the dad as a junior- just to be petty!!!
> 
> Sooooo..... baby mama goes through dude’s phone, finds nude pics of side chick, makes a “Thotz” FB page, tags everyone she knows- including my coworkers at the daycare side chick’s kids go to. And that, my dear tPF friends, is the story of a side chick swooping in for the junior, and how everyone at the daycare saw her gaping, cavernous, vagina through the magic of pettiness.
> 
> FYI, homeboy is still cheating.... he’d hit on all of us regularly while picking up his kid



[emoji88] dead


----------



## DC-Cutie

and Kylie is messsy, messsy boots!

She's pictured in her video with Heather.  Heather used to be BFFs with Blac Chyna!  They messy I tell ya!  LOL


----------



## Lounorada

Storm702 said:


> Okay, y’all ready for some ratchet regular people tea? I used to work at a daycare, and one of the moms was “with” this guy for like 3 years... except he and his baby mama had been together for about 6 years. They had a daughter together, and had been trying to have a lil boy after losing two babies in miscarriages . So side chick comes up pregnant, then baby mama comes up pregnant a few months later. Side chick finds out she’s having a boy, has a name picked out and everything.... then finds out baby mama is having a boy as well, a week before giving birth, and side chick names side baby after the dad as a junior- just to be petty!!!
> 
> Sooooo..... baby mama goes through dude’s phone, finds nude pics of side chick, makes a “Thotz” FB page, tags everyone she knows- including my coworkers at the daycare side chick’s kids go to. And that, my dear tPF friends, is the story of a side chick swooping in for the junior, and how everyone at the daycare saw her gaping, cavernous, vagina through the magic of pettiness.
> 
> FYI, homeboy is still cheating.... he’d hit on all of us regularly while picking up his kid


Lawd!


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> and Kylie is messsy, messsy boots!
> 
> She's pictured in her video with Heather.  Heather used to be BFFs with Blac Chyna!  They messy I tell ya!  LOL


I swear these people find and drop BFFs like it's nothing.


----------



## krasavitza

did you all see the tea on how kylie's now ex friend Justine skye was actually with travis first?

Seems like Kylie gets some sick pleasure out of stealing people's men.....


----------



## knasarae

Storm702 said:


> Okay, y’all ready for some ratchet regular people tea? I used to work at a daycare, and one of the moms was “with” this guy for like 3 years... except he and his baby mama had been together for about 6 years. They had a daughter together, and had been trying to have a lil boy after losing two babies in miscarriages . So side chick comes up pregnant, then baby mama comes up pregnant a few months later. Side chick finds out she’s having a boy, has a name picked out and everything.... then finds out baby mama is having a boy as well, a week before giving birth, and side chick names side baby after the dad as a junior- just to be petty!!!
> 
> Sooooo..... baby mama goes through dude’s phone, finds nude pics of side chick, makes a “Thotz” FB page, tags everyone she knows- including my coworkers at the daycare side chick’s kids go to. And that, my dear tPF friends, is the story of a side chick swooping in for the junior, and how everyone at the daycare saw her gaping, cavernous, vagina through the magic of pettiness.
> 
> FYI, homeboy is still cheating.... he’d hit on all of us regularly while picking up his kid



That's crazy.  My cousin has a friend with a similar story.  Except this was before the magic of cell phone pics and the internet.  In the friend's case BOTH women named their son Jr. to spite each other.  Yep... he has two sons, just a few months apart with the exact same name.


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> and Kylie is messsy, messsy boots!
> 
> She's pictured in her video with Heather.  Heather used to be BFFs with Blac Chyna!  They messy I tell ya!  LOL


LOL...And it's King she's holding in the vid while she blows out her bday candles...right?.


----------



## arnott

mindy621_xoxo said:


> Kourtney picked the best names for her children. With the exception of Reign, Penelope and Mason are nice names. *Stormi.... I don’t HATE it, but it’s certainly not a name that I would choose lol*



Same.   At least it's  not a "get ready to roll your eyes" name.    Didn't they say that when they were about to announce the name of Kim's son on Australian TV?


----------



## terebina786

krasavitza said:


> did you all see the tea on how kylie's now ex friend Justine skye was actually with travis first?
> 
> Seems like Kylie gets some sick pleasure out of stealing people's men.....


I just think its lack of choices for men who want to deal with the Kardashians.    Justine is stunning and way too good for Travis IMO.. Rihanna messed with Travis too and discarded him.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Stormi is such a porn name, Posie would have been cuter


----------



## kirsten

krasavitza said:


> did you all see the tea on how kylie's now ex friend Justine skye was actually with travis first?
> 
> Seems like Kylie gets some sick pleasure out of stealing people's men.....


Apparently he had a thing with Kendall at one time too.


----------



## Storm702

knasarae said:


> That's crazy.  My cousin has a friend with a similar story.  Except this was before the magic of cell phone pics and the internet.  In the friend's case BOTH women named their son Jr. to spite each other.  Yep... he has two sons, just a few months apart with the exact same name.



Get outta here!!!! Those poor kids.... smh some people really shouldn’t reproduce


----------



## terebina786

Kylie’s Stormi pic is now the most liked pic on IG.  Kim is seething somewhere [emoji23]


----------



## TC1

Kylie added the baby's last name to the pic. Stormi Webster


----------



## Storm702

terebina786 said:


> Kylie’s Stormi pic is now the most liked pic on IG.  Kim is seething somewhere [emoji23]



Great, now she’ll probably shove a camera up “there” for Stormi’s birth celebration photo shoot since she already was almost nude for Chi’s.... wonder if she has a guy for that like her ass prepper


----------



## queennadine

terebina786 said:


> I don't know how true this is, but I read she had a handful of abortions when she was with Tyga - Which in itself is a highly emotional process.  So when she got pregnant with Travis she made the decision to keep it.  It just baffles me how a girl that young can have no concept of contraception - especially jumping from one guy to the next.



Is there any evidence of her having abortions? Like, is this verified at all? It’s a horrible rumor if not.


----------



## terebina786

queennadine said:


> Is there any evidence of her having abortions? Like, is this verified at all? It’s a horrible rumor if not.



No idea, just been rumours and blinds... But I mean if she didn’t use protection with Tyler and she got pregnant so quick, I doubt she would’ve used it with Tyga ‍♀️


----------



## skarsbabe

TC1 said:


> Kylie added the baby's last name to the pic. Stormi Webster


its SO similar to stormy weather, it's kind of funny


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> No idea, just been rumours and blinds... But I mean if she didn’t use protection with Tyler and she got pregnant so quick, I doubt she would’ve used it with Tyga ‍♀️


We don't know if she did or didn't use protection. Protection can fail...condoms break, IUDs can move, pills can be thrown up, and all sorts of other ways that people get pregnant while using protection.

Just because one guy can be lax about using protection doesn't mean that another guy can't be fastidious about using protection....too much speculation surrounded how she got pregnant...the only thing we know is that they (may have) had sex lol.


----------



## myown

berrydiva said:


> We don't know if she did or didn't use protection. Protection can fail...condoms break, IUDs can move, pills can be thrown up, and all sorts of other ways that people get pregnant while using protection.
> 
> Just because one guy can be lax about using protection doesn't mean that another guy can't be fastidious about using protection....too much speculation surrounded how she got pregnant...the only thing we know is that they (may have) had sex lol.


I know a lot of people that never cared to have a baby with their longtime boyfriend, but as soon as they had a new one they also had a baby


----------



## bag-princess

terebina786 said:


> I just think its lack of choices for men who want to deal with the Kardashians.    Justine is stunning and way too good for Travis IMO.. Rihanna messed with Travis too and discarded him.



There is definitely a lack for men for them! I always say there are no lines forming to the right of men panting to date any of them. It’s a ver small pool! 




skarsbabe said:


> its SO similar to stormy weather, it's kind of funny



That is what I giggle about every time I see her name!! [emoji1]


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> We don't know if she did or didn't use protection. Protection can fail...condoms break, IUDs can move, pills can be thrown up, and all sorts of other ways that people get pregnant while using protection.
> 
> Just because one guy can be lax about using protection doesn't mean that another guy can't be fastidious about using protection....too much speculation surrounded how she got pregnant...the only thing we know is that they (may have) had sex lol.



lol yes I’m aware but this is a gossip thread and I’m just relaying the stuff I’ve heard - whether it’s true or not [emoji12]


----------



## berrydiva

myown said:


> I know a lot of people that never cared to have a baby with their longtime boyfriend, but as soon as they had a new one they also had a baby


Ok but that has nothing to do with the terms of how Kylie got pregnant, if she had multiple abortions or did/didn't use protection.



terebina786 said:


> lol yes I’m aware but this is a gossip thread and I’m just relaying the stuff I’ve heard - whether it’s true or not [emoji12]


I know, I know...it's just gossip....but being gossip doesn't mean we have to suspend all rational/logical thought, does it? Besides a lot of these blinds and gossip articles are created from going to forums/reddit and collecting the groupthink of the members.


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> I know, I know...it's just gossip....but being gossip doesn't mean we have to *suspend all rational/logical thought*, does it? Besides a lot of these blinds and gossip articles are created from going to forums/reddit and collecting the groupthink of the members.



WIth the Ks?! Always! LOL


----------



## BagOuttaHell

So I see they haven't wasted any time preparing her stans via People that her and Travis are not together.
The "private" Kylie lasted less than a week after birth.


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> WIth the Ks?! Always! LOL


lol


----------



## mkr

So Kylie is a single mom?


----------



## schadenfreude

buzzytoes said:


> Stormi seems like something you would name your Barbie if you were 10 years old.



You're close.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> So Kylie is a single mom?


They're all single moms except Kim.


----------



## bag-princess

A Transgender Woman Dropped $75K On Surgeries To Look Like Kylie Jenner

[emoji15]

https://www.bet.com/style/living/20...urgeries-to-look-like-ky.html?linkId=47898562


----------



## zen1965

Now wait. Her and Travis are not together? They looked together in the video.


----------



## terebina786

bag-princess said:


> A Transgender Woman Dropped $75K On Surgeries To Look Like Kylie Jenner
> 
> [emoji15]
> 
> https://www.bet.com/style/living/20...urgeries-to-look-like-ky.html?linkId=47898562



Um this woman got robbed...


----------



## Storm702

bag-princess said:


> A Transgender Woman Dropped $75K On Surgeries To Look Like Kylie Jenner
> 
> [emoji15]
> 
> https://www.bet.com/style/living/20...urgeries-to-look-like-ky.html?linkId=47898562



What the actual f. They look terrible!!! Why would you pay to look like that?


----------



## WishList986

bag-princess said:


> A Transgender Woman Dropped $75K On Surgeries To Look Like Kylie Jenner
> 
> [emoji15]
> 
> https://www.bet.com/style/living/20...urgeries-to-look-like-ky.html?linkId=47898562


Well, I hope she's happy at least?


----------



## skarsbabe

well that was a terrifying click! yikes he looks terrible!


----------



## myown

berrydiva said:


> Ok but that has nothing to do with the terms of how Kylie got pregnant, if she had multiple abortions or did/didn't use protection.
> 
> I know, I know...it's just gossip....but being gossip doesn't mean we have to suspend all rational/logical thought, does it? Besides a lot of these blinds and gossip articles are created from going to forums/reddit and collecting the groupthink of the members.


I'm just saying maybe she never wanted a baby with the other guy


----------



## YSoLovely

zen1965 said:


> Now wait. Her and Travis are not together? They looked together in the video.



They are not _living_ together. The article didn't say they were seperated.


----------



## Kidclarke

bag-princess said:


> A Transgender Woman Dropped $75K On Surgeries To Look Like Kylie Jenner
> 
> [emoji15]
> 
> https://www.bet.com/style/living/20...urgeries-to-look-like-ky.html?linkId=47898562


Wow, makes me wonder how much Kylie spent to look like Kylie Jenner.


----------



## pixiejenna

Brody Jenner didn't even know his half sister was pregnant until after she had the kid lol. Probably because family is so important . Now that he's mentioned this I wonder if Caitlyn has met the baby yet or will she ever meet her?


----------



## berrydiva

pixiejenna said:


> Brody Jenner didn't even know his half sister was pregnant until after she had the kid lol. Probably because family is so important . Now that he's mentioned this I wonder if Caitlyn has met the baby yet or will she ever meet her?


Does he even associate with them though? I thought the Jenner kids didn't really have much of a relationship with Kris' kids. I don't think it's that odd if they didn't have a strong relationship.


----------



## pixiejenna

berrydiva said:


> Does he even associate with them though? I thought the Jenner kids didn't really have much of a relationship with Kris' kids. I don't think it's that odd if they didn't have a strong relationship.


He said in the interview that he hasn't seen her in a couple of years because she's so busy. I think that if you didn't come out of PMK's vag your not real family lol. It's just funny because they love to play this big "all about the family" facade for the media. It couldn't be further from the truth. I think that if they actually wanted to have a relationship with Caitlyns other kids they would have. They are probably too down to earth and boring so they're cast aside like the ugly step sisters.


----------



## Kidclarke

*Kylie Jenner Is a Waxy Lady with a Baby, Fooling Hollywood Tourists
http://www.tmz.com/2018/02/08/kylie-jenner-baby-stroller-wax-figure-madame-tussauds/*





Kylie Jenner's not much for public appearances these days, which is why it's so shocking she's already out for a stroll with *Stormi* ... or at least a few tourists thought she was.

Kylie's spot-on wax figure was placed out in front of the children's boutique, Eggy, in WeHo ... and it's definitely worthy of a double-take. The $350k wax statue, courtesy of Madame Tussauds, was unveiled in Hollywood last year, but due to a rather significant event last week ... they rolled it out for some giggles.





Adding the stroller was a nice touch, for sure.

As we reported ... Stormi Webster was born last Thursday, but so far no public sighting of her.




*I totally thought this was her before reading it.*


----------



## gypsumrose

Remember when Caitlyn confirmed Kylie's pregnancy way back when? Pretty crappy of her to have done that when everyone else was mum. Good thing no one took her comment as too credible.


----------



## mkr

I’m wondering how Kylie got waxed by Madame’s?  They do anyone nowadays?


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> I’m wondering how Kylie got waxed by Madame’s?  They do anyone nowadays?


She's in the top 10 of most IG followers and I think the only one of them without a wax figure. I assume they want to remain relevant and stay in business so following who the "kids" find popular on IG make sense (although I'm sure that her 100+M followers are composed of many adults). I don't know how many young folks are knocking down the doors of a wax museum.


----------



## terebina786

Kylie and Brody are half siblings.  I think it is kind of odd they don’t have a relationship but it is holly-weird.  They always made it look like Kendall and Kylie were close to Brody and Brandon.


----------



## gazoo

I have a half sibling I've never met, and don't really care to meet, (shrugging). Not every family is "perfect". I'm here for Kylie being private about her pregnancy, it's the only interesting thing about her, IMO.


----------



## bag-princess

Stormi Webster’s Birth Certificate 



Just a week after little Stormi was welcomed into the world, her official birth certificate has been unearthed. According to the legal document, which was obtained by TMZ, the newborn is already very different from her famous cousins.


For starters, Kylie, 20, and Travis, 25, have decided not to give their baby girl a middle name. Unlike Kourtney Kardashian's children, Mason Dash, Penelope Scotland, and Reign Aston Disick, little Stormi only has a first and surname.


The birth certificate also revealed that Kylie opted for a doctor other than her family's go-to OB-GYN, Dr. Paul Crane. While the specialist delivered most of the clan's recent babies — including North, Saint, Chicago West and Dream Kardashian — and even the Kardashian-Jenner sisters themselves, he was completely hands-off for Stormi's birth.


As it turns out, Dr. Thais Aliabadi from Cedars-Sinai Medical Center in Los Angeles was brought into the delivery room as the attending physician instead.


http://www.celebuzz.com/g/stormi-we...y&utm_medium=NIBND-7541&utm_content=inf&ipp=3


----------



## DC-Cutie

Brody not knowing Kylie was pregnant until after she gave birth - yeah, I don’t believe that.


----------



## RueMonge

DC-Cutie said:


> Brody not knowing Kylie was pregnant until after she gave birth - yeah, I don’t believe that.



Right? We all knew!


----------



## kirsten

Kylie Jenner looks slender in tight shorts as she's seen for first time since welcoming daughter Stormi 10 days ago.


----------



## myown

pixiejenna said:


> He said in the interview that he hasn't seen her in a couple of years because she's so busy. I think that if you didn't come out of PMK's vag your not real family lol. It's just funny because they love to play this big "all about the family" facade for the media. It couldn't be further from the truth. I think that if they actually wanted to have a relationship with Caitlyns other kids they would have. They are probably too down to earth and boring so they're cast aside like the ugly step sisters.


I don't think they translate the happy-family-facade very well. I always have the feeling like they all don't really like each other (from pictures, never watched any of their shows). that Kylie hid her pregnancy plays well into that, she didnt wanted to act like the first mother ever having a baby for the show (like her sisters). you only see them together acting like a happy family when their show cameras are around


----------



## bag-princess

kirsten said:


> Kylie Jenner looks slender in tight shorts as she's seen for first time since welcoming daughter Stormi 10 days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3965652
> View attachment 3965653
> View attachment 3965654
> View attachment 3965655
> View attachment 3965656



Nope not slender at all! She just had a baby so need lie about it.


----------



## berrydiva

These fake butts that these women create in Dr. Frankenstein's laboratory fall apart when they get pregnant. Just tragic. This trend needs to die.


----------



## lanasyogamama

berrydiva said:


> These fake butts that these women create in Dr. Frankenstein's laboratory fall apart when they get pregnant. Just tragic. This trend needs to die.



You just put quite a crazy visual in my head!! [emoji13]


----------



## pixiejenna

If this is true Kimbo must be seething lol. Kylie was named as them most successful/richest of the bunch. Saying that her makeup line is one of the main forces behind her wealth. It's projected to make her a billionaire before age 30. And poor Kimbo stuck being a beard and the breadwinner lol.

https://voice.meaww.com/read/entert...aign=influencer&utm_medium=7367&utm_source=wp


----------



## terebina786

pixiejenna said:


> If this is true Kimbo must be seething lol. Kylie was named as them most successful/richest of the bunch. Saying that her makeup line is one of the main forces behind her wealth. It's projected to make her a billionaire before age 30. And poor Kimbo stuck being a beard and the breadwinner lol.
> 
> https://voice.meaww.com/read/entert...aign=influencer&utm_medium=7367&utm_source=wp



Good for Kylie.  She saw the market and went for it.  How many years have people been talking about and trying to emulate Kim's makeup and she just sat on it.  And then finally last year she decided to release some overpriced, sub-par contour sets.  She's late to the party and now she's hoping her MUA Mario can help her boost sales.


----------



## berrydiva

pixiejenna said:


> If this is true Kimbo must be seething lol. Kylie was named as them most successful/richest of the bunch. Saying that her makeup line is one of the main forces behind her wealth. It's projected to make her a billionaire before age 30. And poor Kimbo stuck being a beard and the breadwinner lol.
> 
> https://voice.meaww.com/read/entert...aign=influencer&utm_medium=7367&utm_source=wp


It's clear that she's the most successful as evident by her taking time off during her pregnancy and still selling product. Her line is very successful and Kim is a dummy for not doing this years ago. Kim had NARS Turkish Delight sold out constantly...talk about missing an opportunity. Now she has that tragic sad disjointed line and has to do parking lot catwalks for her husband's homeless-wear line.

I don't see Kylie becoming a billionaire before 30 though...Fenty Beauty's success has these people pressed to write glory pieces about Kylie's line. It does seem like Kylie listens to the criticism of the YTers and tries to correct her products. I see her as the only one who will have something viable once the show ends.


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> It's clear that she's the most successful as evident by her taking time off during her pregnancy and still selling product. Her line is very successful and Kim is a dummy for not doing this years ago. Kim had NARS Turkish Delight sold out constantly...talk about missing an opportunity. Now she has that tragic sad disjointed line and has to do *parking lot catwalks for her husband's homeless-wear line*.
> 
> I don't see Kylie becoming a billionaire before 30 though...Fenty Beauty's success has these people pressed to write glory pieces about Kylie's line. It does seem like Kylie listens to the criticism of the YTers and tries to correct her products. I see her as the only one who will have something viable once the show ends.



I actually LOL'ed at this!

Oh man, I remember the Turkish Delight days!  I couldn't find it to save my life..


----------



## mkr

Wow she musta been doing situps for weeks to get that flat tummy so fast.


----------



## Jayne1

kirsten said:


> Kylie Jenner looks slender in tight shorts as she's seen for first time since welcoming daughter Stormi 10 days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3965652
> View attachment 3965653
> View attachment 3965654
> View attachment 3965655
> View attachment 3965656


Photos by K-approved Splash, so who knows what manipulation they did to make her look nice and she does look nice.

Look at her trying to appear nonchalant as if she didn't know her photo was being taken.

Don't know why they can't show themselves as looking as if they just had a baby, when they did just have a baby.


----------



## myown

Kylie is back on instagram posting stupid photos. kinda sad, she was way more interesting when she was absent


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> These fake butts that these women create in Dr. Frankenstein's laboratory fall apart when they get pregnant. Just tragic. This trend needs to die.


they love to show them off when not pregnant, but quick to cover them up when pregnancy hits.
The shape of their butts, expect Kourt and Kendall, is just tragic.  The hip to thigh ratio is WAY off.  They all are shaped like the letter P


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Wow she musta been doing situps for weeks to get that flat tummy so fast.


She's what 19/20 and was already in good shape.....highly likely to bounce back very quickly at that age.



myown said:


> Kylie is back on instagram posting stupid photos. kinda sad, she was way more interesting when she was absent


Well IG is her job. lol.


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> they love to show them off when not pregnant, but quick to cover them up when pregnancy hits.
> The shape of their butts, expect Kourt and Kendall, is just tragic.  The hip to thigh ratio is WAY off.  They all are shaped like the letter P


But why does it get so droopy? What is it that happens between the fake butt and the pregnancy that causes such a thing?


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> But why does it get so droopy? What is it that happens between the fake butt and the pregnancy that causes such a thing?


gravity.
They go overboard with the injections, the butts are too heavy for their skinny legs


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> gravity.
> They go overboard with the injections, the butts are too heavy for their skinny legs


I truly hope these IG chicks see what they will look like and stop this trend. It looks ridiculous. Walking around looking like an extra for A Bug's Life.


----------



## bag-princess

myown said:


> Kylie is back on instagram posting stupid photos. kinda sad, she was way more interesting when she was absent




i don't follow her but as i was surfing FB - i saw an article that her post got 6.6 million likes!!  that was just a couple hours ago so i am guessing it must be even more by now!  boggles the mind.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> i don't follow her but as i was surfing FB - i saw an article that her post got 6.6 million likes!!  that was just a couple hours ago so i am guessing it must be even more by now!  boggles the mind.


She has 100 million followers, 6 million likes isn't a lot. Just looked...her IG is public, it's only at 7 million likes. I really don't think anyone should put stock in a "like" on IG....most people just scroll and hit like to damn near every pic without even viewing them.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> She has 100 million followers, 6 million likes isn't a lot. Just looked...her IG is public, it's only at 7 million likes. I really don't think anyone should put stock in a "like" on IG....most people just scroll and hit like to damn near every pic without even viewing them.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


>


Just helping you out...you seem to think that's a lot or of nature to boggle of the mind. LOLOL. 

That's my absolute favorite show btw.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Just helping you out...*you seem to think that's a lot* or of nature to boggle of the mind. LOLOL.
> 
> That's my absolute favorite show btw.




and i still do.  no it isn't half her 100 million followers but it's nothing to poo poo.  and yes it really boggles the mind to think that many people follow her and are excited over that simple pic.  i guess they were anxiously waiting her return to IG.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> and i still do.  no it isn't half her 100 million followers but it's nothing to poo poo.  and yes it really boggles the mind to think that many people follow her and are excited over that simple pic.  i guess they were anxiously waiting her return to IG.


Obviously all relative...guess I'm comparing it to the 800 million IG users. They just double-tap for the culture.


----------



## knasarae

I read the other day, that post got the most likes in the history of IG posts.


----------



## poopsie

Looks like Kimmy is going to have to get nekkid again


----------



## mkr

I’m an old bag so I don’t see how people get famous on IG. Isn’t it just a pictures website?


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> I’m an old bag so I don’t see how people get famous on IG. Isn’t it just a pictures website?


Some people are really good at marketing themselves and building a captivating online brand....that's how one obtains a lot of followers. IG is a more dynamic Pintrest basically.

Personally, I don't follow celebs...mostly just my personal interest...places to eat, fitness, cooking/recipes, beauty brands, ramen, local restaurants I frequent for specials, family/friends, food vloggers....mostly my IG account revolves around food.


----------



## lanasyogamama

mkr said:


> I’m an old bag so I don’t see how people get famous on IG. Isn’t it just a pictures website?



I get how they get famous, but for some of them, I'm not sure how they make money off of it.  Kyle has her makeup, but some just seem to post memes, pics, without really trying to sell something.


----------



## berrydiva

lanasyogamama said:


> I get how they get famous, but for some of them, I'm not sure how they make money off of it.  Kyle has her makeup, but some just seem to post memes, pics, without really trying to sell something.


The make money the same way anyone does who endorses a product. IG is an advertising tool. Brands/products pay for sponsored posts. If someone is an influencer or brand collaborator they get affiliate commissions. The more followers you have the more you get paid. So every time someone with a lot of followers hashtags or @ a brand or product, most likely they were paid. Posting memes can get you followers from recommendations tab...more followers translates to $$$.

Here's a good in-depth step by step on how it works and an excerpt below: https://neilpatel.com/blog/make-money-on-instagram/

*Here’s how to make money from Instagram with sponsored posts…*
Alright now, let’s drill down the essentials for making money from the platform.

As already discussed, you need a sizeable following of about 5,000 followers and a high engagement rate.

Once you satisfy these criteria, here’s a simplistic version of how making money works:


You create a sponsored Instagram post (it could be a photo or video)
You include a branded hashtag, mention, or link to promote a brand
You share it with your audience
You get paid
Let me give you an example to get a better idea of the concept of sponsored posts.

A couple of years back, Star Wars: The Force Awakens was released.






To create buzz, Lucasfilm and HP used sponsored posts as an integral promotional strategy.

More specifically, they asked musician, Rudy Mancuso to create his own version of the Star Wars theme song.






Here he is with his dog that looks a lot like Chewbacca.

As you can see, this post received over 66,000 likes!

Now Rudy is not some huge celebrity like Kanye or Taylor Swift, but he’s got a huge following.






He was able to capitalize on that to receive a nice payday.


----------



## absolutpink

I work for a mid-size Canadian brand and I know that we pay our influencers $750-$10,000 for a sponsored post depending on their followers. We don’t have any celebrity influencers so I can only imagine what they can get per post. It’s a fascinating industry to me!


----------



## nicole0612

berrydiva said:


> Some people are really good at marketing themselves and building a captivating online brand....that's how one obtains a lot of followers. IG is a more dynamic Pintrest basically.
> 
> Personally, I don't follow celebs...mostly just my personal interest...places to eat, fitness, cooking/recipes, beauty brands, ramen, local restaurants I frequent for specials, family/friends, food vloggers....mostly my IG account revolves around food.



I am very interested in fitness and cooking also. He’s pretty popular so you are probably following him, but just in case not, FitMenCook is my absolute favorite for so many reasons [emoji7]


----------



## bag-princess

poopsie said:


> Looks like Kimmy is going to have to get nekkid again




start the countdown - we know it is coming!!


----------



## berrydiva

nicole0612 said:


> I am very interested in fitness and cooking also. He’s pretty popular so you are probably following him, but just in case not, FitMenCook is my absolute favorite for so many reasons [emoji7]


I did not follow but I do now! Thanks.


----------



## DC-Cutie

nicole0612 said:


> I am very interested in fitness and cooking also. He’s pretty popular so you are probably following him, but just in case not, FitMenCook is my absolute favorite for so many reasons [emoji7]


i find him to be so corny.  Good recipes, but I watch him on mute


----------



## nicole0612

DC-Cutie said:


> i find him to be so corny.  Good recipes, but I watch him on mute


The recipes are pretty great.  They are healthy and interesting, but also creative and nice to look at.  He doesn't annoy me at all, but I agree that the recipes stand on their own


----------



## ManilaMama

Whenever I see Kylie on my feed I think, “OH SHE POSTED! YAY! I get to see cute pics of the baby!!” 

And twice I was disappointed. She’s back posting selfies of just herself again! Gah. 

Why am I even expecting any different. SMH.


----------



## knasarae

I just looked up her page.  Does she really have 104 million followers??


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> I just looked up her page.  Does she really have 104 million followers??


I don't understand how Selena Gomez has the most followers.
https://socialblade.com/instagram/


----------



## knasarae

I don't know if this is for real but it sure is funny.


----------



## tweegy

knasarae said:


> I don't know if this is for real but it sure is funny.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] oh pleeeeeease let this be legit!!!


----------



## White Orchid

tweegy said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] oh pleeeeeease let this be legit!!!


“You’re terrible Muriel”


----------



## OhBlackrabbit

Maury : and in the case of baby Stormi, Tyga... you are NOT her biological father.
Tyga : rolling on the floor, crying


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> I don't understand how Selena Gomez has the most followers.
> https://socialblade.com/instagram/



People can buy followers now: https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/01/27/technology/social-media-bots.html


----------



## Bentley1

lanasyogamama said:


> I get how they get famous, but for some of them, I'm not sure how they make money off of it.  Kyle has her makeup, but some just seem to post memes, pics, without really trying to sell something.


I post beauty products on IG as a hobby. I started over 2 years ago bc I adore makeup and post all the newest collections, give little mini reviews or swatches, just so I can talk with like minded beauty lovers.
It wasn't something I expected at all when I started, bc I'm a therapist & a business owner so I was not looking to make a living off of IG, but as my audience & engagement grew Last year, I started getting approached by a lot of big name beauty brands, from luxury to drugstore, (Chanel, Sephora, NYX, Maybelline, Anastasia, BY Terry, Lancôme, etc)...to post their products for my audience in exchange for free product and, often times, commission from any sales & a flat upfront pay out. Now I'm on a VERY small scale compared to people with millions & I can barely keep up with the number of companies that approach me, I only have 32k followers, so I can definitely see how these people can make a living off IG. The more companies and brands that approach you, the more you just take off and opportunities just keep coming. If you do it full time, it can turn into something quite profitable.


----------



## berrydiva

kkfiregirl said:


> People can buy followers now: https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/01/27/technology/social-media-bots.html


Yep. They've been doing that for awhile on youtube, IG , snap, FB. Every once in awhile, the socials will do a sweep and clear out the fake followers.


----------



## tweegy

OhBlackrabbit said:


> Maury : and in the case of baby Stormi, Tyga... you are NOT her biological father.
> Tyga : rolling on the floor, crying



Or worse! 

Maury: in the case of baby Stormi, Tyga ... you ARE the father!

Tyga runs up into a franticly crying Kylie’s face yelling ‘sup!’ And Travis storms off


----------



## mkr

tweegy said:


> Or worse!
> 
> Maury: in the case of baby Stormi, Tyga ... you ARE the father!
> 
> Tyga runs up into a franticly crying Kylie’s face yelling ‘sup!’ And Travis storms off



Then he asks how much is she gonna pay him for it.


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> Then he asks how much is she gonna pay him for it.



Then leases a new super car... in her name! [emoji23]


----------



## terebina786

Bentley1 said:


> I post beauty products on IG as a hobby. I started over 2 years ago bc I adore makeup and post all the newest collections, give little mini reviews or swatches, just so I can talk with like minded beauty lovers.
> It wasn't something I expected at all when I started, bc I'm a therapist & a business owner so I was not looking to make a living off of IG, but as my audience & engagement grew Last year, I started getting approached by a lot of big name beauty brands, from luxury to drugstore, (Chanel, Sephora, NYX, Maybelline, Anastasia, BY Terry, Lancôme, etc)...to post their products for my audience in exchange for free product and, often times, commission from any sales & a flat upfront pay out. Now I'm on a VERY small scale compared to people with millions & I can barely keep up with the number of companies that approach me, I only have 32k followers, so I can definitely see how these people can make a living off IG. The more companies and brands that approach you, the more you just take off and opportunities just keep coming. If you do it full time, it can turn into something quite profitable.



This is so interesting.  My friend does this with craft beer but he’s no where near 32k followers.  I’ve always wanted to start a beauty IG but I seriously don’t have the time... I may have to reconsider.


----------



## White Orchid

tweegy said:


> Then leases a new super car... in her name! [emoji23]


Please let us know when the both of you are done


----------



## Bentley1

terebina786 said:


> This is so interesting.  My friend does this with craft beer but he’s no where near 32k followers.  I’ve always wanted to start a beauty IG but I seriously don’t have the time... I may have to reconsider.


You should start, even if slowly first! As long as you love the content you're posting, it's a lot of fun & can be profitable as well.
But, you're right, it can get very time consuming. I had to take time off from it when I had a baby last year, but other than that it is something that requires a fair amount of my time & attention. 
The beauty community on IG is competitive but  I've also made a lot of great friends as well & free makeup is always fun lol You should definitely reconsider


----------



## gypsumrose

Bentley1 said:


> I post beauty products on IG as a hobby. I started over 2 years ago bc I adore makeup and post all the newest collections, give little mini reviews or swatches, just so I can talk with like minded beauty lovers.
> It wasn't something I expected at all when I started, bc I'm a therapist & a business owner so I was not looking to make a living off of IG, but as my audience & engagement grew Last year, I started getting approached by a lot of big name beauty brands, from luxury to drugstore, (Chanel, Sephora, NYX, Maybelline, Anastasia, BY Terry, Lancôme, etc)...to post their products for my audience in exchange for free product and, often times, commission from any sales & a flat upfront pay out. Now I'm on a VERY small scale compared to people with millions & I can barely keep up with the number of companies that approach me, I only have 32k followers, so I can definitely see how these people can make a living off IG. The more companies and brands that approach you, the more you just take off and opportunities just keep coming. If you do it full time, it can turn into something quite profitable.




That's so cool! Congratulations on your success.


----------



## labelwhore04

terebina786 said:


> This is so interesting.  My friend does this with craft beer but he’s no where near 32k followers.  I’ve always wanted to start a beauty IG but I seriously don’t have the time... I may have to reconsider.



I have an IG account where i curate food pics (i'm such a foodie) and over the last few years i've gained 50,000 followers. It's crazy, i don't even know how it happened, but i get tons of free meals and i've even been able to make some spending money. I also get invited to events which is super cool. You never know what social media can turn into.. it's pretty amazing. Maybe one day i'll be able to quit my day job and do instagram full time, who knows.


----------



## absolutpink

Bentley1 said:


> I post beauty products on IG as a hobby. I started over 2 years ago bc I adore makeup and post all the newest collections, give little mini reviews or swatches, just so I can talk with like minded beauty lovers.
> It wasn't something I expected at all when I started, bc I'm a therapist & a business owner so I was not looking to make a living off of IG, but as my audience & engagement grew Last year, I started getting approached by a lot of big name beauty brands, from luxury to drugstore, (Chanel, Sephora, NYX, Maybelline, Anastasia, BY Terry, Lancôme, etc)...to post their products for my audience in exchange for free product and, often times, commission from any sales & a flat upfront pay out. Now I'm on a VERY small scale compared to people with millions & I can barely keep up with the number of companies that approach me, I only have 32k followers, so I can definitely see how these people can make a living off IG. The more companies and brands that approach you, the more you just take off and opportunities just keep coming. If you do it full time, it can turn into something quite profitable.





labelwhore04 said:


> I have an IG account where i curate food pics (i'm such a foodie) and over the last few years i've gained 50,000 followers. It's crazy, i don't even know how it happened, but i get tons of free meals and i've even been able to make some spending money. I also get invited to events which is super cool. You never know what social media can turn into.. it's pretty amazing. Maybe one day i'll be able to quit my day job and do instagram full time, who knows.



Can you ladies share your IG handles? I'd love to follow!


----------



## Bentley1

absolutpink said:


> Can you ladies share your IG handles? I'd love to follow!


Sure mine is "glammerina"


----------



## labelwhore04

absolutpink said:


> Can you ladies share your IG handles? I'd love to follow!



@foodpornTO

Its a collection of pics from Toronto based restaurants.


----------



## deetee

Bentley1 said:


> Sure mine is "glammerina"


ooo I actually liked your post 4 days ago (your handbag closet post). Today when I looked up your username, I thought "hey, I've seen these pictures before" 
-----------------------------------------
Back to Kylie ... 
of all things that could be worn to a baby shower, Kylie chose to wear a tracksuit


----------



## whimsic

Bentley1 said:


> Sure mine is "glammerina"



Your photos are gorgeous!


----------



## Bentley1

whimsic said:


> Your photos are gorgeous!


I really appreciate it, thank you!!


----------



## Bentley1

deetee said:


> ooo I actually liked your post 4 days ago (your handbag closet post). Today when I looked up your username, I thought "hey, I've seen these pictures before"
> -----------------------------------------
> Back to Kylie ...
> of all things that could be worn to a baby shower, Kylie chose to wear a tracksuit


lol thanks for liking my photo! My husband worked hard on that closet so I wanted to give him a little shout out on my page


----------



## knasarae

My coworker just told me that Kylie announced she will no longer be using Snapchat and its stock dropped 7%.


----------



## tweegy

knasarae said:


> My coworker just told me that Kylie announced she will no longer be using Snapchat and its stock dropped 7%.



If that’s true, that’s INSANE!


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> My coworker just told me that Kylie announced she will no longer be using Snapchat and its stock dropped 7%.


Maybe that will make them change it back....that update was horrible. I haven't used it in awhile too.


----------



## TC1

tweegy said:


> If that’s true, that’s INSANE!


Especially because 7% is 1.3 Billion


----------



## knasarae

tweegy said:


> If that’s true, that’s INSANE!


Yes, I told him the same!  He's very much into the stock market (not at all into the Kardash-Jenner clan).  When he told me it was almost in disbelief.  He asked me cause he knows I keep up with pop culture.  I pulled up her page on his IG and showed him how many followers she has, her makeup, etc.  Lol, he was fascinated.


----------



## knasarae

berrydiva said:


> Maybe that will make them change it back....that update was horrible. I haven't used it in awhile too.


Oh ok, I've never used it.  I use IG for my interests and FB for relatives and stuff lol.  That's more than enough social media for me, I get overwhelmed lol.


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> Oh ok, I've never used it.  I use IG for my interests and FB for relatives and stuff lol.  That's more than enough social media for me, I get overwhelmed lol.


Snap helps me keep up with the yungins. lol. I only use FB to keep up with the old folks.


----------



## terebina786

I have SC but I still can't figure it out aside from the filters.  Man, I feel old lol.


----------



## Kidclarke

I personally don't think Kylie has anything to do with the snapchat stock drop. 
They updated the layout automatically and everyone can't stand it so it's catching up. 
I feel like Kris started that rumor.


----------



## berrydiva

It kind of did happened because of her tweet though....Kylie's tweet was pretty innocent saying "Sooo does anyone else not open Snapchat anymore? Or is it just me... ugh this is so sad,". Because she has so many followers, it gave a lot of people the chance to retweet/reply and echoed what she said on twitter - the market reacted more to that than the complaints that has been online about Snap. Snap's CEO is quite arrogant in how he approached the complaints about the change.


----------



## Cocoabean

terebina786 said:


> I have SC but I still can't figure it out aside from the filters.  Man, I feel old lol.



I have SC, but cannot even figure out the filters. I am ancient, but I am visiting my sister right now. Maybe her daughter will give me a lesson! lol (I can barely muddle my way through IG.)


----------



## dangerouscurves

The baby daddy has just secured himself a multi-million dollars contract. Congratulations!


----------



## mkr

dangerouscurves said:


> The baby daddy has just secured himself a multi-million dollars contract. Congratulations!


Tyga is gonna be p!ssed if this is the baby daddy's baby.


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> It kind of did happened because of her tweet though....Kylie's tweet was pretty innocent saying "Sooo does anyone else not open Snapchat anymore? Or is it just me... ugh this is so sad,". Because she has so many followers, it gave a lot of people the chance to retweet/reply and echoed what she said on twitter - the market reacted more to that than the complaints that has been online about Snap. Snap's CEO is quite arrogant in how he approached the complaints about the change.



The update is rubbish... I don’t wanna see snaps from people I don’t care for like Jeffrey star ... it’s a mess ...


----------



## VickyB

dangerouscurves said:


> The baby daddy has just secured himself a multi-million dollars contract. Congratulations!



For?


----------



## dangerouscurves

VickyB said:


> For?


For the baby. Imagine how much money he'd get when things go down south.


----------



## YSoLovely

dangerouscurves said:


> For the baby. Imagine how much money he'd get when things go down south.



Why would he get_ any_ money? They aren't married and there's no way he'd get primary custody of their child over her.

And, unless Tyga, Travis actually got a pretty good career.


----------



## dangerouscurves

YSoLovely said:


> Why would he get_ any_ money? They aren't married and there's no way he'd get primary custody of their child over her.
> 
> And, unless Tyga, Travis actually got a pretty good career.



I've never heard of the last guy so I assumed Kylie had money. My apologies.


----------



## Ceeyahd

http://www.eonline.com/news/917430/...r-one-month-after-giving-birth-to-baby-stormi

Back at it... The important stuff.


----------



## mkr

I don’t click but I’m gonna guess she’s half nakey.


----------



## ManilaMama

I’m confused by her latest IG post. Who’s this girl? This isn’t Kylie right? Face looks so different. (I don’t follow her circle of friends so have no clue...)


----------



## berrydiva

ManilaMama said:


> I’m confused by her latest IG post. Who’s this girl? This isn’t Kylie right? Face looks so different. (I don’t follow her circle of friends so have no clue...)
> 
> View attachment 3985005


That's Kylie. She looks good in this pic.


----------



## Storm702

berrydiva said:


> That's Kylie. She looks good in this pic.



I was just thinking the same thing! I wanna see the baby


----------



## Storm702

mkr said:


> I don’t click but I’m gonna guess she’s half nakey.






Damn, you’re good![emoji8]


----------



## baglover1973

baby looks like an accessory in that pic.


----------



## ManilaMama

berrydiva said:


> That's Kylie. She looks good in this pic.



THAT’s Kylie?!? She looks so different!!


----------



## berrydiva

ManilaMama said:


> THAT’s Kylie?!? She looks so different!!


I'm on my laptop don't know if you're on your phone but she looks the same to me. *shrugs* Maybe it's because her lips aren't done....guessing she can't get them injected if she's  breast feeding.


----------



## White Orchid

I can’t put my finger on it either.  It’s is that her lips aren’t as pumped?


----------



## AECornell

Looks the same to me too. She looks great!


----------



## AECornell

Ceeyahd said:


> http://www.eonline.com/news/917430/...r-one-month-after-giving-birth-to-baby-stormi
> 
> Back at it... The important stuff.



I dunno after having a baby you’re proud of your body and what it can do. Especially if it can go back rather quickly. I’m not gonna hate on her for posting this.


----------



## terebina786

She looks good in the pic but yeah baby looks like an accessory.

In other news, Kylie removed JStar from her PR list.  Good for her! Hopefully others will follow suit.


----------



## DiorT

Baby looks big for one month...


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> She looks good in the pic but yeah baby looks like an accessory.
> 
> In other news, Kylie removed JStar from her PR list.  Good for her! Hopefully others will follow suit.


Seems like it was more due to his bad reviews than him being a racist pile of craps


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> Seems like it was more due to his bad reviews than him being a racist pile of craps


That's what I figured too.  But a bunch of other ones also gave her bad reviews but I don't think she's removed them.  MannyMUA comes to mind... he totally bashed her brushes.


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> That's what I figured too.  But a bunch of other ones also gave her bad reviews but I don't think she's removed them.  MannyMUA comes to mind... he totally bashed her brushes.


Well I hope then that she did  do it because he's vile and that it encourages others to remove him from their PR list as well. Maybe she found his videos spewing hate.


----------



## pixiejenna

She looks better in this pic. Her face looks less plastic probably because she can’t mess with it if she’s breastfeeding.


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> I can’t put my finger on it either.  It’s is that her lips aren’t as pumped?




That’s what I was looking at! 



Storm702 said:


> I was just thinking the same thing! I wanna see the baby




I saw a pic that the daddy posted online earlier today!! The baby is adorable!


----------



## mkr

I saw a pic of the baby on People mag and she is just gorgeous.


----------



## Sasha2012

2018 Vanity Fair Oscar Party


















via Zimbio


----------



## jcnc

Sasha2012 said:


> 2018 Vanity Fair Oscar Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via Zimbio


I see she wanted to highlight her long model legs but i feel if the dress was a gown length ( maybe with a slit) it would have looked better .. again i am no designer ‍♀️


----------



## mkr

I feel like I’ve seen her in this before.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like the earrings. Dress had potential, but failed.


----------



## poopsie

The _dress_ didn't fail. She just doesn't have the sass to carry it off.


----------



## Handbag1234

Great legs


----------



## berrydiva

Love those earrings.  The dress is cute. She looks good.


----------



## ManilaMama

Oh wow. She looks good, I think! I wonder how she sits! That dress is painted on!


----------



## myown

berrydiva said:


> I'm on my laptop don't know if you're on your phone but she looks the same to me. *shrugs* Maybe it's because her lips aren't done....guessing she can't get them injected if she's  breast feeding.


if she looks that great just because she has had no injections, she really should stay away from them!


----------



## myown

DiorT said:


> Baby looks big for one month...


yeah I thought the same. Is Kylie short?


----------



## myown

agree, she looks off here:





-dailymail


----------



## vink

Sasha2012 said:


> 2018 Vanity Fair Oscar Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via Zimbio



She looks so old here. Her face seems harden like she’s been through so much in life. That fresh-face is gone. I feel sad because now I don’t see her as a model material anymore. A real housewives material, maybe.


----------



## pixiejenna

Kendull went to the hospital during the oscars because of a bad reaction to a vitamin IV.


----------



## tweegy

pixiejenna said:


> Kendull went to the hospital during the oscars because of a bad reaction to a vitamin IV.


hmph... #richpeopleproblems


----------



## Sasha2012

She recently regained her place in the spotlight following the birth of her daughter Stormi.

And Kylie Jenner slipped her incredible post-baby frame into a pair of PVC leggings on her way to Tristan Thompson's birthday bash in LA on Saturday - in her first outing to the party scene since giving birth.

The make-up mogul, 20, shrouded her slim figure in a red padded jacket as she arrived with her casually chic sister Kendall - just hours after her glamorous appearance at sister Khloe Kardashian's star-studded baby shower.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-form-fitting-PVC-leggings.html#ixzz59SjH2Hbb


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

pixiejenna said:


> Kendull went to the hospital during the oscars because of a bad reaction to a vitamin IV.




Rumor has it that it was a vitamin 'Coke' drip....


----------



## myown

- dm


----------



## floodette

Sasha2012 said:


> She recently regained her place in the spotlight following the birth of her daughter Stormi.
> 
> And Kylie Jenner slipped her incredible post-baby frame into a pair of PVC leggings on her way to Tristan Thompson's birthday bash in LA on Saturday - in her first outing to the party scene since giving birth.
> 
> The make-up mogul, 20, shrouded her slim figure in a red padded jacket as she arrived with her casually chic sister Kendall - just hours after her glamorous appearance at sister Khloe Kardashian's star-studded baby shower.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-form-fitting-PVC-leggings.html#ixzz59SjH2Hbb



seriously how can she be 20???


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Cute baby.


----------



## myown

myown said:


> - dm


the great-grandma seems so happy and proud. how can she be related to them!


----------



## zen1965

Stormi looks like Rob.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kendall Jenner has another feather in her modeling career cap.

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star has landed yet another US Vogue cover, this one the April 2018 edition. The catwalk queen is seen in a strapless pink dress with an exotic white bird perched on her fingers as her cover quote reads, 'I have literally nothing to hide.'

Inside the issue the beauty, 22, confirms she is dating basketball star Blake Griffin of the Detroit Pistons, reveals she wants to have kids at around '28 or 29' years of age and addresses rumours that she's gay.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...l-Jenner-lands-Vogue-cover.html#ixzz59kOcU7qy


----------



## pukasonqo

well, from my point of view she has nothing to hide because she has no depth or substance


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Love the styling for that shoot.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

myown said:


> the great-grandma seems so happy and proud. how can she be related to them!




Well, considering it's been said that Great-Grandma exhibits the same narcissistic sociopathy her daughter was diagnosed with during her divorce...all of the family seems to have inherited that personality cluster to varying degrees.


----------



## afsweet

she looks awkward posing


----------



## VickyB

Kylie's new lips made my day!


----------



## Sasha2012

ylie Jenner has shared her very first set of selfies with baby girl Stormi.

The two are laying side-by-side as they look at the camera in the pretty black-and-white portraits shared to Instagram. There were three in total.

The caption reads simply, 'Stormiiiiiii.' The little girl, whose father is rapper Travis Scott, was welcomed into the world seven weeks ago.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-selfie-baby-girl-Stormi.html#ixzz5AhVPcNUD


----------



## tweegy

One thing about the K girls...they make beautiful babies..


----------



## Storm702

tweegy said:


> One thing about the K girls...they make beautiful babies..



They were pretty before they started going to the dentist all the time! Fame + insecurity = unnecessary dental work


----------



## mkr

It would be nice to see them in a natural state instead of always ready for the catwalk.


----------



## vink

Sasha2012 said:


> ylie Jenner has shared her very first set of selfies with baby girl Stormi.
> 
> The two are laying side-by-side as they look at the camera in the pretty black-and-white portraits shared to Instagram. There were three in total.
> 
> The caption reads simply, 'Stormiiiiiii.' The little girl, whose father is rapper Travis Scott, was welcomed into the world seven weeks ago.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-selfie-baby-girl-Stormi.html#ixzz5AhVPcNUD



Stormi is seriously cute!


----------



## Tivo

Baby girl is precious!


----------



## berrydiva

What a cute little baby.


----------



## pixiejenna

I will always wonder what Kylie would look like now if she never messed with her face. She had a unique look(compared to the rest of the k klan) and imo was way prettier before the work. I recall when Kendall and Kylie where younger and did some teen mag shoot, and Kylie was styled sort of boho and she looked great. Right when they where starting to push Kendall as a super model material and Kylie looked so much better than her in all of the pictures and had the ability to emote with her face in a way that Kendall still can’t.

Stormi is super cute.  I have to say I love that Kylie took a hiatus and isn’t really subjecting her kid to too much media. A few pics here and there but no papwalks with her. Keep up the good work Kylie.


----------



## ManilaMama

Stormi is sooo cute! 

Kylie has so much makeup on most of the time that when she doesn’t, I can barely recognize her. 

She pretty with makeup and without, I think. Rare feat. 

Hopefully she takes care of her skin and hair. I don’t know if all the daily makeup (tugging and covering etc) and hair extensions will be damaging. 

But who am I kidding, she has a lot of money to fix whatever physical problems that may come! [emoji38]


----------



## VickyB

Storm702 said:


> They were pretty before they started going to the dentist all the time! Fame + insecurity = unnecessary dental work



Not so sure about that. Wait until Storm starts showing signs of Kylie's original face. And God knows what Kloger's going to produce.


----------



## bag-princess

VickyB said:


> Not so sure about that. Wait until Storm starts showing signs of Kylie's original face. *And God knows what Kloger's going to produce*.




LMAO


----------



## Bentley1

VickyB said:


> Not so sure about that. Wait until Storm starts showing signs of Kylie's original face. *And God knows what Kloger's going to produce*.


LOLL


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> One thing about the K girls...they make beautiful babies..


Rob, too


----------



## Cocoabean

Sasha2012 said:


> ylie Jenner has shared her very first set of selfies with baby girl Stormi.
> 
> The two are laying side-by-side as they look at the camera in the pretty black-and-white portraits shared to Instagram. There were three in total.
> 
> The caption reads simply, 'Stormiiiiiii.' The little girl, whose father is rapper Travis Scott, was welcomed into the world seven weeks ago.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-selfie-baby-girl-Stormi.html#ixzz5AhVPcNUD



Is she purposely pouting her lips to look like the baby's?


----------



## baglover1973

the baby is precious but it looks like Kylie is using her as an accessory just like Kim does with her kids....smh


----------



## mkr

Cocoabean said:


> Is she purposely pouting her lips to look like the baby's?



No silly she’s teaching Stormi duck face.  You know, homeschooling Kardashian style.


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> Rob, too


LMAO... Sox is always the forgotten child.... Used to be Khloe


----------



## Storm702

VickyB said:


> Not so sure about that. Wait until Storm starts showing signs of Kylie's original face. And God knows what Kloger's going to produce.


Fiona after turning into an ogre?


----------



## Bentley1

Kourtney's babies were considered beautiful?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Bentley1 said:


> Kourtney's babies were considered beautiful?



*snicker*


----------



## Bentley1

lanasyogamama said:


> *snicker*


Lol, I know I may get flamed


----------



## VickyB

Bentley1 said:


> Kourtney's babies were considered beautiful?


LMAO...Thank you!!! I've been waiting years for somebody to speak the truth!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cocoabean

mkr said:


> No silly she’s teaching Stormi duck face.  You know, homeschooling Kardashian style.



DOH! How could I not have realized that?!?!?! But I think you meant _homesKooling, _right?


----------



## Storm702

Well, I guess it was only a matter of time...


----------



## TC1

^^ Is that a blow up doll?


----------



## VickyB

TC1 said:


> ^^ Is that a blow up doll?



It's an old discounted model. Even reduced, it own't sell.


----------



## bag-princess

*Kylie Jenner Hits 2 Coachella Parties with Travis Scott Amid Khloé Kardashian's Cheating Scandal

New mom Kylie Jenner is living it up at Coachella!

Hours after calling herself a “cool mom,” the 20-year-old spent Friday night partying alongside her boyfriend Travis Scott. The night out came one day after sister Khloé Kardashian gave birth to her first child amid reports that boyfriend Tristan Thompson had allegedly been unfaithful to her.

The Kylie Cosmetics mogul was accompanied by Scott to the TAO X Revolve desert night party — an exclusive invite-only event at a secret location — and also to the BMWi x Poppy bash, which was held to celebrate her new Kourt X Kylie makeup collection, a collaboration between the new mom and her older sister Kourtney Kardashian.

Just before 3 a.m. at the latter event, the 25-year-old rapper grabbed the mic and began to DJ with his girlfriend’s sister Kendall Jenner. Hours earlier, Kendall announced she would be hosting a monthly radio show on Beats 1 called “Pizza Boys,” which she described as a “living room pizza party.”

Throughout the set, the 22-year-old model danced in a white hoodie and denim jacket and was later joined onstage by her younger sister, who gave Kendall a hug.

Although Kylie attended the party sporting bright pink hair, she tried to keep a relatively low profile and spent the night standing behind her boyfriend and sister. During Scott’s set, Kylie stood behind the rapper alongside her friends Jordyn Woods and Justine Skye.

Despite the fact that the party was celebrating Kourtney’s makeup collection with her younger sister, the 38-year-old did not appear to be with her siblings.

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/kylie-jenner-hits-2-coachella-223455528.html

*


----------



## pixiejenna

Cool mom lmao mean girls flashback. Jeebus she's only been a mom for a month or two and she already needs to be a cool mom. Also khlogores sperm donor has nothing to do with her why even bring it up?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## YSoLovely

With photoshop


(peep the left side of her lips)


Without photoshop...


----------



## V0N1B2

YSoLovely said:


> With photoshop
> 
> 
> (peep the left side of her lips)
> 
> 
> Without photoshop...



DAYUM!  ........


----------



## mkr




----------



## White Orchid

Why is it unsafe to fill your lips when preggers but OK when you’re breastfeeding?  Assuming she’s the one actually feeding the baby that is.


----------



## bag-princess

V0N1B2 said:


> DAYUM!  ........



I wish I could see what it is after this response!!! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> With photoshop
> 
> 
> (peep the left side of her lips)
> 
> 
> Without photoshop...



That pink wig is hurting my eyes


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> Why is it unsafe to fill your lips when preggers but OK when you’re breastfeeding?  Assuming she’s the one actually feeding the baby that is.



First of all once you’re not pregnant they don’t know you’re breast feeding. Second of all is she breastfeeding?  Doubt it. Third of all did she get butt injections cuz hers is looking HUGE.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

There are lots of things that are unsafe while you're pregnant that are fine when you're nursing.


----------



## Prufrock613

YSoLovely said:


> With photoshop
> 
> 
> (peep the left side of her lips)
> 
> 
> Without photoshop...



Smoke & mirrors...looks like 2 different women...


----------



## tweegy

20?!!
She looks older than 30?! Did she give birth to 15 additional years???


----------



## mdcx

YSoLovely said:


> With photoshop
> 
> 
> (peep the left side of her lips)
> 
> 
> Without photoshop...



Her poor boobs look so painful in the second one.


----------



## deetee

I immediately thought of udders.


YSoLovely said:


>


----------



## poopsie

YSoLovely said:


> With photoshop
> 
> 
> (peep the left side of her lips)
> 
> 
> Without photoshop...





bag-princess said:


> I wish I could see what it is after this response!!! [emoji23][emoji23]


Ok ....... now that I'm home from work I can see it.


----------



## peppermintpatty

I'm surprised how much she looks like her old self in the second picture, rather refreshing ( the black outfit- or whatever you call it). Her boobs look awful. If she got breast and and/or butt implants I wish she'd get rid of them. She had a great figure without those!


----------



## berrydiva

peppermintpatty said:


> I'm surprised how much she looks like her old self in the second picture, rather refreshing ( the black outfit- or whatever you call it). Her boobs look awful. If she got breast and and/or butt implants I wish she'd get rid of them. She had a great figure without those!


She definitely got breast implants but I'm guessing her boobs grew larger with having a baby - especially noticing that she now has stretch marks. They can't get rid of their butts...it's not implants, it's a fat transfer. I don't think we'll ever know what her natural figure would've been since she started getting work done so early.

She went from this to what she looks like now


----------



## peppermintpatty

berrydiva said:


> She definitely got breast implants but I'm guessing her boobs grew larger with having a baby - especially noticing that she now has stretch marks. They can't get rid of their butts...it's not implants, it's a fat transfer. I don't think we'll ever know what her natural figure would've been since she started getting work done so early.
> 
> She went from this to what she looks like now


Do you know how old she is in this photo? Her boobs look big there!! I still don't get why she would get breast implants ???!!!! I agree if she is nursing that makes them quite a bit bigger. I noticed the stretch marks too.

I know nothing about how butts are made into these things that have a life of their own and are horribly unflattering. I have what my first husband called a bubble butt- all those years ago. I like having a booty. What they have, well I can't think of a word for it right now. For the life of me idk how they think it looks good???!!!!


----------



## berrydiva

peppermintpatty said:


> Do you know how old she is in this photo? Her boobs look big there!! I still don't get why she would get breast implants ???!!!! I agree if she is nursing that makes them quite a bit bigger. I noticed the stretch marks too.
> 
> I know nothing about how butts are made into these things that have a life of their own and are horribly unflattering. I have what my first husband called a bubble butt- all those years ago. I like having a booty. What they have, well I can't think of a word for it right now. For the life of me idk how they think it looks good???!!!!


She already had breast implants in that pic....it was only from 2013 so that should've made her about 16/17 depending on when it was taken.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looked washed at Coachella.


----------



## knasarae

berrydiva said:


> She already had breast implants in that pic....it was only from 2013 so that should've made her about 16/17 depending on when it was taken.



Implants?? Noooo, it was the curve enhancement cream, remember?


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> Implants?? Noooo, it was the curve enhancement cream, remember?


Oh yeah...how could I forget the breast enhancing cream much like the lip liner lol


----------



## mkr

And the psoriasis injections.


----------



## peppermintpatty

berrydiva said:


> She already had breast implants in that pic....it was only from 2013 so that should've made her about 16/17 depending on when it was taken.


My daughter would do that over my dead body!!!! She begs to get her nose pierced and I won't let her do that. Some things you to wait until your 18 for a reason. Some things you should be well over 18...


----------



## VickyB

YSoLovely said:


> With photoshop
> 
> 
> (peep the left side of her lips)
> 
> 
> Without photoshop...



Ack!!!! My eyes!!!!!!!


----------



## bagsforme

her lips are deflating.


----------



## mcb100

I understand wanting to look sexy and wanting to get PS work done, but i believe that when you go way over the top with it you start to look like a clown.

And it's not like i am a stickler for natural hair color but i just find the above photo very unappealing....it is too much altogether. 

Seems like she might be a nice girl too behind the fascade, i much perfer kendall and kylie over kim k for some reason.


----------



## Storm702

That awkward moment when the kiss cam focuses on yall & you realize you barely know each other but have a kid together 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## CeeJay

mcb100 said:


> I understand wanting to look sexy and wanting to get PS work done, but i believe that when you go way over the top with it you start to look like a clown..


THIS!!!! .. and sadly, you see WAY TOO MUCH of it out here in SoCal!  I literally have to stop myself from gasping sometimes, especially when I see an older lady who - in addition to having too much PS in their younger days, then has the "frozen" face from getting their skin pulled up/back to many times.  I really wonder if they own a mirror, or have such horrible body dysmorphic disease in that they can't recognize how truly comedic they look .. it's sad!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Travis Scott family must be shaking in their boots.

Humphries
Odom
West
Thompson
Bush


----------



## White Orchid

I just saw a photo of her kid and as one commenter said, the eyes do look like Tyga’s.  Now wouldn’t that be a hoot lol.


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> I just saw a photo of her kid and as one commenter said, the eyes do look like Tyga’s.  Now wouldn’t that be a hoot lol.



It wouldn’t be a surprise either.


----------



## minababe

why do the whole kardashian and jenner Girls black only boyfriends??


----------



## knasarae

minababe said:


> why do the whole kardashian and jenner Girls black only boyfriends??


Seems to be their preference.  Kourtney doesn't.


----------



## berrydiva

minababe said:


> why do the whole kardashian and jenner Girls black only boyfriends??


They have a fetish.


----------



## Sasha2012

She just announced a new brand partnership with the fashion house.

So Kendall Jenner was front and center for the grand opening of Longchamp's flagship on Thursday night.

The 22-year-old lead the star-studded arrivals to the new store on New York's illustrious Fifth Avenue.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ning-Fifth-Avenue-New-York.html#ixzz5Eb6GhWy2


----------



## mdcx

What has Kendall done to her face? She is looking more and more like Kim.


----------



## V0N1B2

This might sound crazy, but those store-bought lips age her.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Kendall looks more and more like Kris w those lips


----------



## pixiejenna

Ugh those are some cray cray lips. I feel like she did something else too I just can't pinpoint it. She's almost unrecognizable now. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mdcx

In her older photos she has a slimmer face, like this from Aug '17:



She had the "new" fuller face back in March of this year as well. I would guess it's a combo of veneers and/or fillers and/or chin implant:


----------



## morgan20

You knew she couldn’t keep away from plastic surgery...not being a member of that family [emoji849]


----------



## pukasonqo

new cheekbones?


----------



## peppermintpatty

The lips, the cheekbones, the chin, and the nose. She was much prettier before she messed with her face.


----------



## meluvs2shop

She actually did lot need to touch her face.


----------



## bag-princess

peppermintpatty said:


> *The lips, the cheekbones, the chin, and the nose*. She was much prettier before she messed with her face.



yes all of them!!!  they must get a big family discount with all the work they have done!!


----------



## Brandless

Wow, Kendall messed up her face! She must have a warped perception of herself—she looked better before whatever changes she did to her face. Why does this family think thick lips are the gold standard?


----------



## CeeJay

She looks cartoonish now, not like a high-fashion model.  I thought she would be the only one to not do PS, but .. then again, this family ..


----------



## Aimee3

She definitely looked better before the cheek implants if that’s what she did. Tragic.  She used to be so pretty!


----------



## terebina786

As someone who always gains weight in my face first... I cannot understand why people want puffier looking faces.


----------



## Tivo

It’s not that she looks bad...just old.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

I don't think she looks bad yet..hopefully she doesn't keep going.


----------



## VickyB

pixiejenna said:


> Ugh those are some cray cray lips. I feel like she did something else too I just can't pinpoint it. She's almost unrecognizable now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



I agree  - something else is going too. The lips are ridiculous and make her look like Kris.


----------



## V0N1B2

I always though Kendall's face was doughy looking - definitely not a photogenic, chiseled, model-type of face. It had no definition, IMO. She's obviously spent some coin recently trying to get a more defined look to her features.  I'm on the fence about her chin for now. The fillers in her lips, and most likely some Juvederm or other filler in her cheekbones to a) highlight them, and b) lift up the lower portion of her face.  When you put filler in the cheekbone area, it lifts up the jowl-y part of the jawline, or that wee bit of sag you get as you age. Not that Kendall needed that of course, but it is something that is done, and I only know because I asked about it at my last, umm.... rejuvenation appt.  
Plus, she's got a f**k ton of makeup on, so there's that too...


----------



## VickyB

mdcx said:


> In her older photos she has a slimmer face, like this from Aug '17:
> View attachment 4057844
> 
> 
> She had the "new" fuller face back in March of this year as well. I would guess it's a combo of veneers and/or fillers and/or chin implant:
> View attachment 4057845



These look like two completely different people. DId she get her nose done and cheeks????? It can't just be makeup and new lips.


----------



## VickyB

peppermintpatty said:


> The lips, the cheekbones, the chin, and the nose. She was much prettier before she messed with her face.



Of course - the chin!!!!!!!


----------



## VickyB

Tivo said:


> It’s not that she looks bad...just old.





V0N1B2 said:


> I always though Kendall's face was doughy looking - definitely not a photogenic, chiseled, model-type of face. It had no definition, IMO. She's obviously spent some coin recently trying to get a more defined look to her features.  I'm on the fence about her chin for now. The fillers in her lips, and most likely some Juvederm or other filler in her cheekbones to a) highlight them, and b) lift up the lower portion of her face.  When you put filler in the cheekbone area, it lifts up the jowl-y part of the jawline, or that wee bit of sag you get as you age. Not that Kendall needed that of course, but it is something that is done, and I only know because I asked about it at my last, umm.... rejuvenation appt.
> Plus, she's got a f**k ton of makeup on, so there's that too...



Yes! That is why she looks like a different person now.  

LOL!


----------



## Aimee3

So now big chins are en vogue along with those big apple cheeks and lips?  They look so hard!!!


----------



## berrydiva

V0N1B2 said:


> This might sound crazy, but those store-bought lips age her.


It does but there seems to be something about the Kardashian/Jenners where they're in a rush to look aged.


----------



## Jayne1

Filler throughout her face? Everywhere and not attractive.

I said this before and it's still hard to understand... why she'd want to change her face when it was her original face (with just a nose job) that got her all the modelling jobs.


----------



## VickyB

Did somebody in the modeling industry tell her to do this to her face??????


----------



## vink

mdcx said:


> In her older photos she has a slimmer face, like this from Aug '17:
> View attachment 4057844
> 
> 
> She had the "new" fuller face back in March of this year as well. I would guess it's a combo of veneers and/or fillers and/or chin implant:
> View attachment 4057845



She looked so pretty and fresh back then. Now, she looks plastic and so old for her age.


----------



## queennadine

She looks like a combination of Kylie and Kim.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2018/05/07/kendall-jenner-wears-the-pants-on-met-gala-2018-red-carpet/

*Kendall Jenner* opts for pants while walking the carpet at the _*2018 Met Gala*_held at the Metropolitan Museum of Art on Monday (May 7) in New York City.

The 22-year-old model was joined at the event by fashion designer *Virgil Abloh* as she was wearing one of his _Off-White_designs.

Last year, *Kendall* left little to the imagination at the Met Gala while wearing a nearly all-sheer outfit.

This year’s Costume Institute Gala Benefit celebrates the opening of the Heavenly Bodies: Fashion and the Catholic Imagination exhibition and is hosted by *Rihanna*, *Amal Clooney*, fashion designer *Donatella Versace*, and _Vogue_ editor-in-chief *Anna Wintour*.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2018/05/07...nner-travis-scott-couple-up-at-met-gala-2018/

*Kylie Jenner* and *Travis Scott* trade baby duty for the red carpet at the _*2018 Met Gala*_ held at the Metropolitan Museum of Art on Monday (May 7) in New York City.

The 20-year-old reality star rocked gold sunglasses while showing off her curves in a velvet black gown and the 26-year-old rapper looked cool in an army-inspired black outfit.

FYI: *Kylie* is wearing an _Alexander Wang_ gown.


----------



## VickyB

Those pants are beyond stupid.


----------



## terebina786

Is Kylie barefoot?


----------



## Aimee3

Is Kyle just wearing a regular strapless bra as a top?  I think I own that bra. I get (not really) that people wear pretty sexy bras that show on purpose but not a utilitarian one like this.  Confused.


----------



## mdcx

Aimee3 said:


> Is Kyle just wearing a regular strapless bra as a top?  I think I own that bra. I get (not really) that people wear pretty sexy bras that show on purpose but not a utilitarian one like this.  Confused.


At least Kylie's girls have some solid support this time out!

ETA: I am loving the expression of the blonde lady with glasses behind them.


----------



## mdcx

terebina786 said:


> Is Kylie barefoot?


She appears to be in her stocking feet.

Maybe in the limo she was like _who needs a top and shoes, it's only the Met Ball, a bra and no shoes is all good_.


----------



## mdcx

These pics make me more sure that Kendall has her chin done:
Before:



After:


----------



## VickyB

It looks like he's wearing  some kinda of intergalatic prison guard costume from a Star Wars film.


----------



## WishList986

Does Kendall ever not look as boring as a piece of white bread?


----------



## berrydiva

mdcx said:


> These pics make me more sure that Kendall has her chin done:
> Before:
> View attachment 4060776
> 
> 
> After:
> View attachment 4060775


I can't spot the difference. What are you seeing that's different?


----------



## berrydiva

WishList986 said:


> Does Kendall ever not look as boring as a piece of white bread?


She's a snore. Her makeup looks good here but she does nothing for that outfit.


----------



## zen1965

Kylie looks shockingly old. Dreadful outfit. I like Kendall's look.


----------



## deetee

Now I know why you all name her Kendull in here. Out of all the outfits she could have worn, she decided on something very basic that can be worn on any other day. 
Did you all see Emilia Clarke’s outfit? Chadwick Boseman? Donatella Versace? Wow! 

Kylie on the other hand ... 
Wondering if she even tried considering how plain her makeup was and what is up with that hairdo? It looks like she did it herself. I think her best look was at the 2016 Met where she wore Balmain.

If I had to pick between the Jenners, I’d have to pick Kendall’s outfit despite how plain it was. The outfit showcased her collarbones and shoulders whereas Kylie’s outfit is giving me Ursula from The Little Mermaid vibes.


----------



## Sasha2012

via Zimbio


----------



## pukasonqo

catholic imagination or lack of it?


----------



## myown

both missed the theme


----------



## mkr

Kendall's sleek ponytail looks like a rat's nest from behind.  While not appropriate for a gala, I do like the pantsuit.  

Kylie those glasses make you look stupid.  Travis looks nice.


----------



## Bentley1

The opportunity to look absolutely amazing and these two basics choose these looks? From the outfits to the hair and makeup, big fail! Kylie in particular looks like she rolled out of bed and got ready in the dark


----------



## afsweet

kylie's outfit is not flattering. i prefer kendall's, but it's a bit boring for this event.


----------



## berrydiva

I think that bra top part of Kylie's dress should've been bedazzled a bit....something is missing to give that dress some life. I don't understand what either of their outfits have to do with the theme though.


----------



## mkr

Do they even know what catholic means ?


----------



## labelwhore04

Kylie's glasses look so stupid, both their looks are boring.


----------



## knasarae

I think they saw celestial and skipped the rest.  Looks like something more Star Wars themed... maybe they were focused on galactic?


----------



## Sasha2012

She gave birth to her first child just three months ago - but Kylie Jenner has been determined to flaunt her post-baby curves in New York this week.

On Tuesday, the brunette slipped into a figure-hugging dress that seemed to give the illusion of her bronzed skin.

The 20-year-old slipped into a dress with a wavy pattern design that was designed for an optical illusion.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ind-boggling-gown-Met-Gala.html#ixzz5EznfY02R


----------



## Leelee786

Out of the four of them I like Kendalls look the best....but surprisingly i really like kylies dress


----------



## TC1

That dress pattern gives me Mrs Roper vibes.


----------



## Jayne1

mdcx said:


> These pics make me more sure that Kendall has her chin done:
> Before:
> View attachment 4060776
> 
> 
> After:
> View attachment 4060775


I think it's an enormous amount of filler all over her face. Including the chin a bit.

Everyone wants to look like Kim and Kim's filler.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her boobs look like they'll hit the floor soon.


----------



## berrydiva

Who does their butt jobs? Why is it so low?


----------



## gillianna

In the picture Kris with the fishnet stockings looks like a madame waiting for clients for her girls.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> Who does their butt jobs? Why is it so low?


My guess is they see Dr. Simon Ourian, Jason Diamond or Garth Fischer (though he's known for his face work)


----------



## kemilia

gillianna said:


> In the picture Kris with the fishnet stockings looks like a madame waiting for clients for her girls.


Kris wears fishnets pretty often, not a flattering look but she must think they make her look hot and sexy for her boy-toy (if they're still together). And I agree, she looks like a madame watching over her "product".


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> My guess is they see Dr. Simon Ourian, Jason Diamond or Garth Fischer (though he's known for his face work)


Whichever of the three, his work is terrible. 



kemilia said:


> Kris wears fishnets pretty often, not a flattering look but she must think they make her look hot and sexy for her boy-toy (if they're still together). And I agree, she looks like a madame watching over her "product".


Lots of celebs of a certain age wear fishnets to cover veining, cellulite and other "imperfections" (for lack of a better word right now) that come with age.


----------



## Ceeyahd

berrydiva said:


> Lots of celebs of a certain age wear fishnets to cover veining, cellulite and other "imperfections" (for lack of a better word right now) that come with age.



I'm of a certain age, and appreciate a fishnet or loose woven stoking with boots and skirt only, I do wear shirts/tops, lol. It gives me 'something' other than basic tights. I'm so white I'm almost bluish. Not always black, I like a variety of neutrals. PMK gives pimp mama vibes, I don't think I do. Food for thought. Lol.


----------



## V0N1B2

berrydiva said:


> Lots of celebs of a certain age wear fishnets to cover veining, cellulite and other "imperfections" (for lack of a better word right now) that come with age.


I was just about to write the same thing but you beat me to it.
She wears fishnets because she's in her sixties. 
I don't think it has anything to do with trying to look sexy - although she does try, bless her heart.
You see a lot of performers wearing fishnets on stage too, sometimes black but most often in a nude colour. They hide a lot of imperfections.  I think this is also why Kris douses herself in self-tanner - she's trying to hide the spider veins, cellulite, sagging knees, and other assorted age-related imperfections.  I've often wondered what her "real" colour is. Same for Kendall and Kylie. Looking at pictures of them from when they were children, they appear to be your average everyday Caucasian kid with relatively fair skin.


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> Do they even know what catholic means ?



No. Don't they go to the "Church of What's Happing Now"?


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> She gave birth to her first child just three months ago - but Kylie Jenner has been determined to flaunt her post-baby curves in New York this week.
> 
> On Tuesday, the brunette slipped into a figure-hugging dress that seemed to give the illusion of her bronzed skin.
> 
> The 20-year-old slipped into a dress with a wavy pattern design that was designed for an optical illusion.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ind-boggling-gown-Met-Gala.html#ixzz5EznfY02R


Kylie's dress print is missing Munch's classic screaming face.

In the second pic, Kylie's boobs are hanging soooooo low. Know she had a baby 2 seconds ago but still.....how about a little foundation garment support?


----------



## VickyB

V0N1B2 said:


> I was just about to write the same thing but you beat me to it.
> She wears fishnets because she's in her sixties.
> I don't think it has anything to do with trying to look sexy - although she does try, bless her heart.
> You see a lot of performers wearing fishnets on stage too, sometimes black but most often in a nude colour. They hide a lot of imperfections.  I think this is also why Kris douses herself in self-tanner - she's trying to hide the spider veins, cellulite, sagging knees, and other assorted age-related imperfections.  I've often wondered what her "real" colour is. Same for Kendall and Kylie. Looking at pictures of them from when they were children, they appear to be your average everyday Caucasian kid with relatively fair skin.



I'd call their God given skin tones pasty white. Looked like those two never spent any amount of time outside.


----------



## floodette

mkr said:


> Do they even know what catholic means ?



they think it is cat lover.

so cat’s eyes glasses and a cat suit


----------



## deetee

Swell bottle vibes




Sasha2012 said:


>


----------



## whimsic

Kendall's poses are so unflattering and awkward.


----------



## threadbender

I must have a very bad imagination. I thought the dress looked like it had baby poo all over it. Ooops


----------



## pukasonqo

if that guy in black  is her new bodyguard i am hoping for more pics w him on them!
what happened to those hot bodyguards the KKs had before?


----------



## Sasha2012

She has one of the most envy-inducing bodies in showbiz.

So it's no surprise Kendall Jenner, 22, ensured all eyes were well and truly on her nude frame when she stole the thunder at the Chopard party during the 71st Cannes Film Festival on Friday.

Always wearing next-to-nothing on the red carpet, the Keeping Up With The Kardashians star bared all when she went braless in the semi-sheer mini dress for her most titillating display to date.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...goes-braless-Chopard-party.html#ixzz5FEzI9Klf


----------



## V0N1B2




----------



## meluvs2shop

^This is such a tired look. I know many celebs have done it, but I just don’t get it nor care for it.


----------



## pixiejenna

Envy inducing body??? PMK s check must have cleared lol. If her body was truly envy inducing she’d have more gigs as a model.


----------



## Sasha2012

The Business of Fashion to celebrate its latest special print edition 'The Age of Influence' at Peachy's/Chinese Tuxedo on May 8, 2018 in New York City.

















via Zimbio


----------



## berrydiva

Envy inducing body? How?


----------



## V0N1B2




----------



## prettyprincess

How much silicone goes into making Kylie’s behind that size??


----------



## peppermintpatty

Kendall has body that is good, and that is an understatement!!!! I'm not into envy, but I can appreciate that she has an amazing body. Not into all of the nudity. In my day, mystery meant something and for good reason. You didn't look slutty. Wish a lot of these women would not show so much, it's not in good taste. However, it doesn't change the fact that Kendall's body is something. I don't get it, what's not to like?


----------



## morgan20

I prefer a body that is more curvy...just my opinion.  She has long legs and that’s the only part of her body I like...once again just my opinion


----------



## mdcx

Kendall's "thing" is showing her bare boobs, she has done it a ton of times, never wears bras etc etc. I guess that was her "role" given to her by Kris. Kylie and Khloe get lips/booty, Kim gets boobs/booty, Kourtney gets tiny/cute.

Just waiting for the day that Kendall suddenly "grows" a giant behind and giant boobs.


----------



## berrydiva

peppermintpatty said:


> Kendall has body that is good, and that is an understatement!!!! I'm not into envy, but I can appreciate that she has an amazing body. Not into all of the nudity. In my day, mystery meant something and for good reason. You didn't look slutty. Wish a lot of these women would not show so much, it's not in good taste. However, it doesn't change the fact that Kendall's body is something. I don't get it, what's not to like?


Just not my taste personally....I'm not into straight, skinny and lacking curves. She has fantastically long legs working for her and has a good 20-something body but I don't see anything else that's envy inducing or amazing....she's in her 20s, I'm expecting a decent body.

I do like her dress though.


----------



## berrydiva

prettyprincess said:


> How much silicone goes into making Kylie’s behind that size??


Fat or other substances not silicone. Lol


----------



## prettyprincess

berrydiva said:


> Fat or other substances not silicone. Lol


Unlike Khloe Kylie was too thin to have used her own body fat for a Brazilian butt lift, I guess they use fillers.


----------



## berrydiva

prettyprincess said:


> Unlike Khloe Kylie was too thin to have used her own body fat for a Brazilian butt lift, I guess they use fillers.


No she wasn't...lol. Have you seen some of the chicks who get fat transfers? Not saying they didn't use anything else, just that it's amazing what these docs do


----------



## Sasha2012

She is the talk of Cannes with her fearless wardrobe choices.

And Kendall Jenner, 22, picked out another high-risk outfit when she stood out from a whole host of A-list stars on the red carpet for the Girls of the Sun premiere at the 71st Cannes Film Festival, in France on Saturday.

And if you thought Friday's outfit was daring, The Keeping Up With The Kardashian star ensured she stunned onlookers when she bared all beneath the sheer dress.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nnes-Star-bares-naked-body.html#ixzz5FL7HPTFq


----------



## jcnc

I do not get the allure of the naked naked dress! But i guess its great to get paparazzi’s attention. And so the trend continues.

PS : i love the dress, would have loved it more if it had a lining. But thats just me


----------



## Aimee3

V0N1B2 said:


>



What is this animal?  It’s so ugly cute, I’m in love!  (PS I’m serious!)


----------



## V0N1B2

Aimee3 said:


> What is this animal?  It’s so ugly cute, I’m in love!  (PS I’m serious!)


 I know, right? So cute - it’s a baby sloth.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Yes, Kendall has long legs but they're not very shapely or toned. I'd rather have Heidi Klum's legs. Naomi Campbell has great legs too.
I don't care about her showing her boobies but the overdrawn lipstick bugs the shlt out of me.


----------



## berrydiva

That dress is very pretty.

Is she on drugs? Her eyes look crazy like she took a line or something. 

Americans are weird about boobs.


----------



## Aimee3

V0N1B2 said:


> I know, right? So cute - it’s a baby sloth.



Thanks so much. I never would have figured out what it is.  Now I can google them to find more about this adorable animal.


----------



## peppermintpatty

berrydiva said:


> Just not my taste personally....I'm not into straight, skinny and lacking curves. She has fantastically long legs working for her and has a good 20-something body but I don't see anything else that's envy inducing or amazing....she's in her 20s, I'm expecting a decent body.
> 
> I do like her dress though.


I get it, everyone has their own taste and idea of what is hot or sexy. I think Kendall has curves- to me she has some hips, she has a waist.  Idk- I see a lot of 20 year olds that don't look any where near how Kendall looks. I don't care if they're 20 or 50 or somewhere in between. Lot's of people on here say the "expect" a decent body- she's 20. Well there is no rule that says you're 20 so you have a decent body. Youth does not equal a good or amazing body. Truthfully I think her body is very different from her sisters. She is long and lean, probably got a lot of that from her dad who is now her mom- lucky girl! 
At the end of the day, she is the top model making the most money- somebody likes her body just fine. I like her in the white dress. Whatever with the boobs showing. I never had the luxury of even thinking of doing that. Mine were too big. She's on the red carpet, she shows them when she isn't on the red carpet. Kinda seems to be her thing. I don't care one way or another.
I do wish like another poster said she would stop with the over drawn lips, tho I'm sure they photograph better. I see J Lo doing it too.
I still stand by the fact she has an amazing body. JMHO!


----------



## peppermintpatty

berrydiva said:


> That dress is very pretty.
> 
> Is she on drugs? Her eyes look crazy like she took a line or something.
> 
> Americans are weird about boobs.


LOL, what about her eyes in those pictures make them look crazy?!


----------



## reichan

peppermintpatty said:


> LOL, what about her eyes in those pictures make them look crazy?!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like the white dress.


----------



## White Orchid

peppermintpatty said:


> Truthfully I think her body is very different from her sisters. She is long and lean, probably got a lot of that from her dad who is now her mom- lucky girl!!


Caitlin is now her Mother???


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


>


That dress is wearing her. She hasn't got even an ounce of personality or attitude to pull off the more daring fashion choices like this.
Her shop bought lips look dreadful, even more dreadful that they're over-lined.
That jewellery is stunning though.


----------



## berrydiva

peppermintpatty said:


> LOL, what about her eyes in those pictures make them look crazy?!


Her eyes look crazy wide and crazy big especially in the second to last pic like people do when they snort a line. Her pupils look crazy too.


----------



## berrydiva

Since when was Kendall the top model making the most money?


----------



## vink

berrydiva said:


> Since when was Kendall the top model making the most money?



There’s a stat came out last year. She got it because of the Pepsi deal, I think.


----------



## vink

I don’t care for her bra-less look. She could have worn those dresses with something underneath. The black one only hi light how not-tan her boobs are and the white one is just seem unnecessary. I mean she looks ok in them, but is it really necessary? Unless of course, to draw the paparazzi.


----------



## berrydiva

vink said:


> There’s a stat came out last year. She got it because of the Pepsi deal, I think.


Gotcha...so she made a lot in one year due to a contract. I was trying to figure out when she became the highest paid. Didn't they part ways with her after that tone-deaf commercial?


----------



## afsweet

from some angles, her face is giving me michael jackson vibes. interesting how she loves showing off her breasts, and then other for celebs a wardrobe malfunction is such a faux pas!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

A lot of designers put models in see-thru tops in their runway shows. I think that plays into the difference between models and celebs.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

vink said:


> There’s a stat came out last year. She got it because of the Pepsi deal, I think.



Here’s the article

*Kendall Jenner Dethrones Gisele Bündchen as World's Highest Paid Model, According to Forbes*

*https://www.wmagazine.com/story/kendall-jenner-gisele-bundchen-forbes-highest-paid-model-list*


----------



## vink

berrydiva said:


> Gotcha...so she made a lot in one year due to a contract. I was trying to figure out when she became the highest paid. Didn't they part ways with her after that tone-deaf commercial?


I think they're done. But it's only half year. I wonder what PMK has up her sleeves. 
It's not going to look good shooting up to highest paid then falling down to not even make the chart.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here’s the article
> 
> *Kendall Jenner Dethrones Gisele Bündchen as World's Highest Paid Model, According to Forbes*
> 
> *https://www.wmagazine.com/story/kendall-jenner-gisele-bundchen-forbes-highest-paid-model-list*


Thank you Cosmopolitan. I haven't been online all day  Berrydiva- this is what I read...


----------



## peppermintpatty

White Orchid said:


> Caitlin is now her Mother???


I obviously misspoke,  Caitlin is still her dad.


----------



## peppermintpatty

berrydiva said:


> Her eyes look crazy wide and crazy big especially in the second to last pic like people do when they snort a line. Her pupils look crazy too.


I haven't seen anyone snort coke or after they have snorted coke. She looks normal to me. JMHO


----------



## deetee

Sasha2012 said:


>



Not a fan of her lips lately because the upper lip ends up going downwards. Love those earrings though!


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> She has one of the most envy-inducing bodies in showbiz.
> 
> So it's no surprise Kendall Jenner, 22, ensured all eyes were well and truly on her nude frame when she stole the thunder at the Chopard party during the 71st Cannes Film Festival on Friday.
> 
> Always wearing next-to-nothing on the red carpet, the Keeping Up With The Kardashians star bared all when she went braless in the semi-sheer mini dress for her most titillating display to date.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...goes-braless-Chopard-party.html#ixzz5FEzI9Klf



No


----------



## mkr

Wonder why she wore panties....


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> Wonder why she wore panties....


----------



## VickyB

I happened to be downtown running errands this afternoon and imagine my shock to discover that Kylie opened her pop up store today. I couldn't believe the amount of  people lined up. For the most part , a very trashy looking motley crew. Mostly middle school  and high school kids. I should have taken a pic to share with ya'll! So sorry!!!!


----------



## White Orchid

VickyB said:


> I happened to be downtown running errands this afternoon and imagine my shock to discover that Kylie opened her pop up store today. I couldn't believe the amount of  people lined up. For the most part , a very trashy looking motley crew. Mostly middle school  and high school kids. I should have taken a pic to share with ya'll! So sorry!!!!


No, no, please, spare us!


----------



## VickyB

White Orchid said:


> No, no, please, spare us!


LOL!  Seriously, I clearly wasn't expecting that she had a sophisticated fan base. I just wasn't prepared for how low brow they seemed.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork




----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

People commenting on the vid above on another site were all in sweet unison about how this vid proves that KJ is a ***** of the first order but I don't see it. She just put up her hand to stop the guard from trampling on her, all while maintaining her red carpet photo op face. Pro skills actually


----------



## Viva La Fashion

how is she in god's name a model????? shes practically dead walking that runway


----------



## VickyB

Viva La Fashion said:


> how is she in god's name a model????? shes practically dead walking that runway



Something looks different. Her shoulders look wider to me and her arms look beefed up. Her face should just have a "vacant" sign hanging from her forehead.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Man, she looks drugged out there [emoji22]


----------



## Bentley1

Her eyes are rolling into the back of her head. She looks 2 seconds away from needing a gurney & CPR


----------



## berrydiva

She's been looking drugged out lately.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Some anti anxiety meds really knock you out. Maybe she is taking those...


----------



## berrydiva

peppermintpatty said:


> Some anti anxiety meds really knock you out. Maybe she is taking those...


That's drugs...sorry but it's obvious. I'm going to guess coke since it's the young kids hot drug of choice at the moment.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Its a little surprising to me since Kim, Khloe, and Kourt never got into drugs or alcohol.


----------



## berrydiva

lanasyogamama said:


> Its a little surprising to me since Kim, Khloe, and Kourt never got into drugs or alcohol.


If you consider that she's in the modeling/fashion world and there's so much abuse of drugs in that industry may not be that surprising....dunno but her eyes have been her tell at most of her appearances lately.


----------



## mkr

Well she always did have a vacant look about her but this is extra.


----------



## VickyB

peppermintpatty said:


> Some anti anxiety meds really knock you out. Maybe she is taking those...


Actually I think she supposedly suffers from severe anxiety and has major panic attacks.


----------



## mkr

VickyB said:


> Actually I think she supposedly suffers from severe anxiety and has major panic attacks.



I remember hearing that. Maybe she’s on anti-depressants. I don’t know if they make you look absent but she does look it.


----------



## berrydiva

All of these celebs are on anti-depressants (*cough* to mask their drug use *cough*)...lol. They keep that market of the pharma industry bankable.


----------



## Chi2015

Don’t think is coke


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Hmmmm she just looks bored to me. Lol but unless drug use is apparent in a person’s personality or hygiene/skin (Lindsay Lohan and Charlie Sheen come to mind lol), I can’t pinpoint it that easily. Haha 

I too would be kind of surprised if she was on drugs. I get that the industry is full of it, but her sisters have never really made headlines for drug abuse and partying. Who knows what goes on behind closed doors though. If they are using drugs, it’s kept “hush hush.” It doesn’t really fit the image they portray, which is probably why I found them relatively “harmless” in the sense of not understanding why they are hated SO MUCH. Hahah, I always said, “well they’re not making headlines for dancing on tables and being blacked out wasted so....” [emoji23][emoji23] 

But I know know that Kris Jenner did coke in her younger years, and Kim K was friends with Paris Hilton at one point.... so again, who really knows if they use drugs or not.


----------



## berrydiva

mindy621_xoxo said:


> But I know know that Kris Jenner did coke in her younger years, and Kim K was friends with Paris Hilton at one point.... so again, who really knows if they use drugs or not.


Younger years?! Kris, Faye Resnick and Nicole Brown Simpson were notorious. Kris was still married to Rob with kids and getting her partying on in LaLa Land. Their old gossip is notorious.


----------



## mkr

I thought coke was the K diet aid of choice?


----------



## berrydiva

Some people crush and snort antidepressants.


----------



## Sferics

It is just the worst pic from her walk in this versace dress. I saw other fotos and and her face was just normal. The dress looks great on her.
Kendall has the luck to have that kind of body where you can throw on every rag you can find and it will look amazing. Indeed this is not the average just-thin-model-body.


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> I thought coke was the K diet aid of choice?


Really? Do tell! If so, doesn't seem to work for all of them.


----------



## mkr

VickyB said:


> Really? Do tell! If so, doesn't seem to work for all of them.



I read it here somewhere but it was pages and pages ago.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Look at those lips without the photoshop  I did include a zoomed in picture, enjoy


----------



## Viva La Fashion

and in case you are wondering what they are wearing, its the new crap LV men's collection designed by Virgil Abloh


----------



## berrydiva

She's not even 21 yet...sheesh. She looks about 30.


----------



## mkr

Viva La Fashion said:


> and in case you are wondering what they are wearing, its the new crap LV men's collection designed by Virgil Abloh



Crap Couture


----------



## Sferics

Sooooo it's a 80s Skiing-overall? I get get some elho-vibes. Remember, this was the **** back in time?


----------



## Viva La Fashion

more like ....


----------



## Lounorada

Viva La Fashion said:


> more like ....


----------



## Viva La Fashion

mkr said:


> Crap Couture


If I can like this comment 100 times, I would. I don't see the appeal with his clothing line "Off White". They are over priced and most of his designs are stolen of others designers ideas!


----------



## mkr

Maybe it’s travel wear. With all those huge pockets you don’t need a carry-on.


----------



## deetee

Viva La Fashion said:


> Look at those lips without the photoshop  I did include a zoomed in picture, enjoy








Spongebob fish lips that go upside down.


----------



## redney

deetee said:


> Spongebob fish lips that go upside down.


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

berrydiva said:


> Younger years?! Kris, Faye Resnick and Nicole Brown Simpson were notorious. Kris was still married to Rob with kids and getting her partying on in LaLa Land. Their old gossip is notorious.



Yeah, that was the timeframe I was referencing to. Maybe “younger years” was the incorrect wording, but it’s not like she was “old” during that time. [emoji57]


----------



## arnott

berrydiva said:


> Younger years?! Kris, Faye Resnick and Nicole Brown Simpson were notorious. Kris was still married to Rob with kids and getting her partying on in LaLa Land. *Their old gossip is notorious.*



Any stories you can share?


----------



## CeeJay

Wow .. happened to see this on Vogue.com (not that I could watch more than a minute of it)!  Look at how deformed Kylie's lips are; wow .. you can really see that the crap that she has had injected into her face, is distorting her lower face .. UGGH! 
https://thescene.com/watch/vogue/ky...y-secrets-video-lips-foundation-baking-stormi


----------



## mdcx

CeeJay said:


> Wow .. happened to see this on Vogue.com (not that I could watch more than a minute of it)!  Look at how deformed Kylie's lips are; wow .. you can really see that the crap that she has had injected into her face, is distorting her lower face .. UGGH!
> https://thescene.com/watch/vogue/ky...y-secrets-video-lips-foundation-baking-stormi


They do look pretty weird:


----------



## baglover1973

her face looks weird


----------



## mdcx

I have seen a couple of people in real life with obvious lip implants/injections and boy do they look weird from the profile view! Like, uncomfortably swollen and the top lip upturned like they got punched in the mouth. From the front they look more normal. I am thinking maybe both of them got too much put in? looked like this:


----------



## chowlover2

She looks as if she kissed a beehive. Who finds this attractive?


----------



## berrydiva

You can always tell from the side profile that they've had their lips done.


----------



## nicole0612

I think the oddest thing is that she seems to have a cleft in the top of her lower lip.  I have noticed this before in her photos.


----------



## Sferics

Too much makeup...I liked it on the half way.


----------



## pixiejenna

I couldn’t stop watching she puts so much time and energy into her makeup. Her lips are jacked, I feel she’s going end up looking like Lisa renna soon.


----------



## Lounorada

mdcx said:


> View attachment 4119661


Yikes... that face, those lips...


----------



## skarsbabe

this just looks like the head/face of a fake person. I agree, who finds this attractive?


----------



## VickyB

mdcx said:


> They do look pretty weird:
> 
> 
> View attachment 4119661


I am embarrassed to admit I watched the entire video. I don't even know where to begin. Boy has she messed  up her face with injectables.  And she's what, 20???
I completely understand why she is obsessed with makeup - she needs it desperately. Yikes, tho, she looks even scarier with all the pounds of product she painted on. 

Don't understand the need for 100s of layers of products. Hoping one of our makeup gurus can explain to me! Wouldn't her "look" have beed essentially the same minus 50 layers? TIA!!!


----------



## VickyB

pixiejenna said:


> I couldn’t stop watching she puts so much time and energy into her makeup. Her lips are jacked, I feel she’s going end up looking like Lisa renna soon.


Really? Lisa R, even with her big lips, looks so much better than Kylie and she's almost 40 years older.


----------



## Aimee3

I started to watch the video to see what you were all talking about but that voice was so grating and annoying I just couldn’t watch!


----------



## VickyB

Aimee3 said:


> I started to watch the video to see what you were all talking about but that voice was so grating and annoying I just couldn’t watch!



I know! But it was such a train wreck, I couldn't look away.


----------



## Jayne1

And yet, if she kept her original face, she wouldn't make so much money on her knock off/Colourpop makeup products and apparently, she's making a fortune.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think she’d still be just as successful if she kept her original face selling make up kits. Possibly even more so you’d see her looking normal and really transform her look into something else after putting on makeup for 30 + minutes. Then people see the transformation and want to buy it for themselves.


----------



## berrydiva

Her best face actually is less involved than many YTers. What she did can be done in 15 minutes and she's wearing far less product that I thought she wears.

Her blush products must not be very pigmented if she feels the need to put so much on.

Without makeup on, she looks so much older than a 20 year old....it's sad that she wanted to be so old so fast.


----------



## AECornell

How does her makeup 1) not look super cakey and 2) not get all funky after a few hours? There’s sooo much makeup on her face. I use foundation, a tiny bit of concealer, blush, and powder, and I feel like that’s plenty.


----------



## terebina786

AECornell said:


> How does her makeup 1) not look super cakey and 2) not get all funky after a few hours? There’s sooo much makeup on her face. I use foundation, a tiny bit of concealer, blush, and powder, and I feel like that’s plenty.


Filters.  A lot of those YT chicks actually film with a filter as well and the makeup looks atrocious in real life.  I use minimal foundation now (one pump for my whole face vs. one pump for every quadrant of my face), beauty blender and a good setting spray and my makeup looks good from 7am to well after 5pm.


----------



## berrydiva

AECornell said:


> How does her makeup 1) not look super cakey and 2) not get all funky after a few hours? There’s sooo much makeup on her face. I use foundation, a tiny bit of concealer, blush, and powder, and I feel like that’s plenty.


A setting spray, good prep (moisturizer) and light application (even if a lot of products) helps it to not look cakey.  Her makeup doesn't really appear cakey.  If you notice, she's also tapping off excess product before applying to her face - that helps as well.

There are many IGers who look crazy cake faced in public and they slathering on product, baking forever and look a mess. I'm honestly surprised at that Kylie's makeup doesn't look bad on camera because the filters on her pics makes her face look like it's caked on.

I second the beauty blender, it really helps to soften the foundation application and make it look airbrushed. I probably have a face on for 10-12 hours and it holds up because it's pretty set in place but not heavy.


----------



## Jayne1

AECornell said:


> How does her makeup 1) not look super cakey and 2) not get all funky after a few hours? There’s sooo much makeup on her face. I use foundation, a tiny bit of concealer, blush, and powder, and I feel like that’s plenty.


They use those blindingly white ring lights, which not only make perfect, even light with no shadows - they have a blurring effect as well. Everything is washed out and gorgeous. Under those lights, that is.

If a makeup guru cannot go into natural daylight, without using a filter, to show me what a fabulous blender she is, I have no use for her.  And since almost none of them do, I have no use for any of them.


----------



## White Orchid

terebina786 said:


> Filters.  A lot of those YT chicks actually film with a filter as well and the makeup looks atrocious in real life.  I use minimal foundation now (one pump for my whole face vs. one pump for every quadrant of my face), beauty blender and a good setting spray and my makeup looks good from 7am to well after 5pm.


What kind of filters?  As in Snapchat?


----------



## terebina786

White Orchid said:


> What kind of filters?  As in Snapchat?


No more like blurring, softening filters that make them look perfect.  Plus as Jayne mentioned, the bright ring lights.  I've seen cake face makeup in real life with all that concealer and baking and it looks terrible.


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> No more like blurring, softening filters that make them look perfect.  Plus as Jayne mentioned, the bright ring lights.  I've seen cake face makeup in real life with all that concealer and baking and it looks terrible.


It's so hard not to stare at the cake faces IRL. It seems that the drag queen look is finally ending though.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

AECornell said:


> I use foundation, a tiny bit of concealer, blush, and powder, and I feel like that’s plenty.


Right! She has at least 10 different products on her eyelids alone. No way her entire makeup is done in 15 minutes.


----------



## berrydiva

Vanilla Bean said:


> Right! She has at least 10 different products on her eyelids alone. No way her entire makeup is done in 15 minutes.


If you practice enough, it becomes second nature...15 mins is totally doable.  I can beat my face with the same amount of products in 15 mins. If you're used to it, you'll be quick. She only used 4 colors on her lids....lol.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I'm not going to watch that video again to get an exact count but off the top of my head I remember base, under eyebrow highlighting, brown shadow, orange shadow, tear duct highlighting, under brow highlighting again and I'm sure there was more. Only way she could do BOTH eyes and her face, lashes, brows and lips in 15 minutes is in a video that's been sped up. If you can do it, great but what's the point?


----------



## berrydiva

Vanilla Bean said:


> I'm not going to watch that video again to get an exact count but off the top of my head I remember base, under eyebrow highlighting, brown shadow, orange shadow, tear duct highlighting, under brow highlighting again and I'm sure there was more. Only way she could do BOTH eyes and her face, lashes, brows and lips in 15 minutes is in a video that's been sped up. If you can do it, great but what's the point?


Clearly you don't do makeup....15 minutes is very possible if you're accustomed to doing your makeup. There's no point to any makeup. She was doing a cut crease so hence the colors. It was only 4 colors on her eyes but obviously you feel the need to make a point so carry on because I really don't have as much of a grudge against the Kardashians as you all do.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Seriously? You crack me up.


----------



## vink

Vanilla Bean said:


> I'm not going to watch that video again to get an exact count but off the top of my head I remember base, under eyebrow highlighting, brown shadow, orange shadow, tear duct highlighting, under brow highlighting again and I'm sure there was more. Only way she could do BOTH eyes and her face, lashes, brows and lips in 15 minutes is in a video that's been sped up. If you can do it, great but what's the point? [emoji3]


No offense, but if you flip through the Japanese makeup tutorial, this is what they do. It's not a weird technically in Asia.


----------



## Sferics

Ok, she adds more products to look worse in 15 minutes...* shrug *


----------



## berrydiva

Vanilla Bean said:


> Seriously? You crack me up.


I aim to please.


----------



## berrydiva

vink said:


> No offense, but if you flip through the Japanese makeup tutorial, this is what they do. It's not a weird technically in Asia.


She uses less product than Kim and some of these YTers....I'm surprised.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I aim to please.


----------



## mdcx

vink said:


> No offense, but if you flip through the Japanese makeup tutorial, this is what they do. It's not a weird technically in Asia.


Yes! I noticed this when I watch some of PONY's makeup videos. It takes a lot to look "naturally" glowy and fresh:

https://www.bustle.com/articles/121...-to-know-about-koreas-most-famous-beauty-guru


----------



## nashpoo

She dissolved her lip filler!!


----------



## VickyB

Is that even Kylie? I can't tell any longer.


----------



## White Orchid

Dissolved?  Nah.  Slightly less plumped yes, but they’re still there.


----------



## mdcx

VickyB said:


> Is that even Kylie? I can't tell any longer.


I'm too distracted by all the boob! She does look more like her early teen self here though.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

White Orchid said:


> Dissolved?  Nah.  Slightly less plumped yes, but they’re still there.


Going from this to this?? Its a huge improvement. I can feel the girls who copied her and have her donald  duck lips feel betrayed


----------



## myown

Kylie Jenner has shocked fans by revealing she has had all of her lip filler removed. 

The 20-year-old revealed she had done so after countless followers remarked that a photo she posted of herself on Sunday looked like 'the old Kylie.' 

The reality star first got lip fillers at age 16, after a boy remarked he was surprised she was such a good kisser with her 'small' lips.

'I got rid of all my filler,' she responded with worried face emojis.' 







-DM

is it even possible to remove lip-fillers? or do they mean she didn't re-pumped them?


----------



## mkr

She had pencil lips before fillers. She might have cut back some but she still has fillers. Side view gives her away.


----------



## bagsforme

They dissolve over time.  It is possible to inject a solution that dissolves it if its messed up.  But looks like she just hasn't had them done in awhile or didn't put as much in.  
I recently got mine done and can barely tell with one syringe.  To get her fullest lips you'd have to use at least 3-4 syringes!!


----------



## mkr

bagsforme said:


> They dissolve over time.  It is possible to inject a solution that dissolves it if its messed up.  But looks like she just hasn't had them done in awhile or didn't put as much in.
> I recently got mine done and can barely tell with one syringe.  To get her fullest lips you'd have to use at least 3-4 syringes!!



Did it hurt?


----------



## DC-Cutie

White Orchid said:


> Dissolved?  Nah.  Slightly less plumped yes, but they’re still there.


dissolving takes some time.  so of course they still look less plumped, but this look is MUCH better than what she's been looking like


----------



## nashpoo

White Orchid said:


> Dissolved?  Nah.  Slightly less plumped yes, but they’re still there.



I'm pretty sure she got them dissolved since she said she got rid of them. You can see it better in the video she posted since she's not doing the duck face like in the picture lol


----------



## LavenderIce

Hopefully she saw the vogue video and realized how scary she looked.  She looks younger with less filler.


----------



## nashpoo

myown said:


> Kylie Jenner has shocked fans by revealing she has had all of her lip filler removed.
> 
> The 20-year-old revealed she had done so after countless followers remarked that a photo she posted of herself on Sunday looked like 'the old Kylie.'
> 
> The reality star first got lip fillers at age 16, after a boy remarked he was surprised she was such a good kisser with her 'small' lips.
> 
> 'I got rid of all my filler,' she responded with worried face emojis.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -DM
> 
> is it even possible to remove lip-fillers? or do they mean she didn't re-pumped them?



It's possible. They inject anther solution to break it down. It's really painful and almost burns when it's injected. Depending on how much filler you still have in your lips, it'll take a few sessions to dissolve all of it. Her lips were massive, so I can only imagine how many sessions she'd need to get it all dissolved haha.


----------



## White Orchid

nashpoo said:


> I'm pretty sure she got them dissolved since she said she got rid of them. You can see it better in the video she posted since she's not doing the duck face like in the picture lol


Yep, I’d sure as hell believe these sisters too.


----------



## berrydiva

Wonder if she's going to fix her butt too.  She looks much better, those fillers didn't look natural.


----------



## Irishgal

I wonder if her “dentist” broke the news that overfilling eventually will lead to the tissue being unable appear firm when the filler dissolves and that if she didn’t want to keep overfilling until the day she died it was a better idea to do a small amount that the tissue can tolerate over long term, thus the smaller, but clearly slightly filled lips.


----------



## mkr

Maybe Kylie having her baby made her think about what is really important in life and it isn’t all about the fake life.  Maybe she wants to be a role model for her daughter.   It’s possible. 

But I’m not holding my breath.


----------



## knasarae

No offense, but Kylie's lips were very thin.. especially her upper lip.  Once all the filler is dissolved, is it possible her lips will still appear larger because they've been stretched so much?  I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## berrydiva

Irishgal said:


> I wonder if her “dentist” broke the news that overfilling eventually will lead to the tissue being unable appear firm when the filler dissolves and that if she didn’t want to keep overfilling until the day she died it was a better idea to do a small amount that the tissue can tolerate over long term, thus the smaller, but clearly slightly filled lips.


That's just contouring and lip liner.


----------



## Irishgal

knasarae said:


> No offense, but Kylie's lips were very thin.. especially her upper lip.  Once all the filler is dissolved, is it possible her lips will still appear larger because they've been stretched so much?  I'm genuinely curious.



Not likely. Once the filler is gone the area injected will go back to its original size.


----------



## Irishgal

berrydiva said:


> That's just contouring and lip liner.



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## knasarae

Irishgal said:


> Not likely. Once the filler is gone the area injected will go back to its original size.



Ok, I was just wondering from the aspect of when skin has been stretched for a long time.  But her lips definitely look better already.


----------



## Irishgal

knasarae said:


> Ok, I was just wondering from the aspect of when skin has been stretched for a long time.  But her lips definitely look better already.



It’s a good question! But over time I think people who inject too much for years and years might be in for a shock to find the area sags or is misshapen when all the filler is gone. Since the filler being used now is fairly new (developed over the past 20 years) we really don’t know what to expect long term.


----------



## Jayne1

knasarae said:


> No offense, but Kylie's lips were very thin.. especially her upper lip.  Once all the filler is dissolved, is it possible her lips will still appear larger because they've been stretched so much?  I'm genuinely curious.





Irishgal said:


> Not likely. Once the filler is gone the area injected will go back to its original size.


I read that lip fillers can trigger collagen production, which makes the lips fuller on their own - somewhat. 

Not sure if that's true, but Kylie's recent lips look so nicely balanced and just full enough for her face, that I think it's filler.

I can't imagine those Ks not going to the dentist on a regular basis.


----------



## mkr

She looks so much better - and younger.


----------



## pixiejenna

Basically she didn’t get fillers when she was pregnant and somehow this is news? Her lips look a lot better but they’re not back to her natural look.


----------



## Irishgal

Jayne1 said:


> I read that lip fillers can trigger collagen production, which makes the lips fuller on their own - somewhat.
> 
> Not sure if that's true, but Kylie's recent lips look so nicely balanced and just full enough for her face, that I think it's filler.
> 
> I can't imagine those Ks not going to the dentist on a regular basis.



Can you post the research that says that? I’d be interested in reading. I wonder if it was peer reviewed or just something the filler maker put out.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Jayne1 said:


> I read that lip fillers can trigger collagen production, which makes the lips fuller on their own - somewhat.
> 
> Not sure if that's true, but Kylie's recent lips look so nicely balanced and just full enough for her face, that I think it's filler.
> 
> I can't imagine those Ks not going to the dentist on a regular basis.



I had my bottom lip done once. That is what I was told, that the lip fillers are suppose to trigger collagen production. So if I had kept up with the fillers I believe over time it would have helped my lips to stay fuller. Agreed- somewhat


----------



## Jayne1

Irishgal said:


> Can you post the research that says that? I’d be interested in reading. I wonder if it was peer reviewed or just something the filler maker put out.


I read in a few journals, such as Scientific American that it does. I will look it up when I get home, but if you goggle lip fillers spur collagen production, you’ll probably find the same things I read.

I’m not saying it’s factual, it’s just what I read.


----------



## YSoLovely

According to Forbes, Kylie is set to be the *YOUNGEST SELF-MADE BILLIONAIRE OF ALL TIME* later this year

Kylie Jenner sits at a dark-wood dining table at her mother's home in Calabasas, California, flicking through display options for a forthcoming pop-up shop. *The youngest member of the Kardashian-Jenner industrial complex needs to decide how to showcase products by her Kylie Cosmetics makeup company. She taps her black iPhone X with a silver glittery nail and turns the screen around to show a coterie of employees a vending machine.

"You guys, imagine this, but all in lip kits," says Jenner, dressed in a black blazer and matching black patent Louboutins with bright red soles. "I think it needs to be a clear vending machine where you see all the colors."*

What her half-sister Kim Kardashian West did for booty, Jenner has done for full lips. Like Kardashian West, she has leveraged her assets to gain both fame and money. But while her sister is best-known for the former, Jenner has proved adept at the latter. In historic fashion.







Just 20 when this story publishes (she'll turn 21 in August) and an extremely young mother (she had baby daughter Stormi in February), Jenner runs one of the hottest makeup companies ever. *Kylie Cosmetics launched two years ago with a $29 "lip kit" consisting of a matching set of lipstick and lip liner, and has sold more than $630 million worth of makeup since, including an estimated $330 million in 2017. Even using a conservative multiple, and applying our standard 20% discount, Forbes values her company, which has since added other cosmetics like eye shadow and concealer, at nearly $800 million. Jenner owns 100% of it.*

Add to that the millions she's earned from TV programs and endorsing products like Puma shoes and PacSun clothing, and $60 million in estimated after-tax dividends she's taken from her company, and *she's conservatively worth $900 million, *which along with her age makes her the youngest person on the fourth annual ranking of America's Richest Self-Made Women. (We estimate that 37-year-old Kardashian West, for comparison, is worth $350 million.) But she's not just making history as a woman.* Another year of growth will make her the youngest self-made billionaire ever, male or female, trumping Mark Zuckerberg, who became a billionaire at age 23*. 

Ultimately their fortunes all derive from the same place.* "Social media is an amazing platform," Jenner says. "I have such easy access to my fans and my customers."*

That and a large dose of tastemaking are pretty much her entire business, an invention of the Instagram age. Hewlett and Packard immortalized the garage–Jenner has her (or her mom's) kitchen table. *Her near-billion-dollar empire consists of just seven full-time and five part-time employees. Manufacturing and packaging? Outsourced to Seed Beauty, a private-label producer in nearby Oxnard, California. Sales and fulfillment? Outsourced to the online outlet Shopify. Finance and PR? Her shrewd mother, Kris, handles the actual business stuff, in exchange for the 10% management cut she takes from all her children. As ultralight startups go, Jenner's operation is essentially air. And because of those minuscule overhead and marketing costs, the profits are outsize and go right into Jenner's pocket.*

*Basically, all Jenner does to make all that money is leverage her social media following. Almost hourly, she takes to Instagram and Snapchat, pouting for selfies with captions about which Kylie Cosmetics shades she's wearing, takes videos of forthcoming products and announces new launches. It sounds inane until you realize that she has over 110 million followers on Instagram *and millions more on Snapchat, and many of them are young women and girls–an audience at once massive and targeted, at least if you're selling lip products. And that's before the 16.4 million who follow her company directly, or the 25.6 million who follow her on Twitter, or the occasional social media assists from her siblings and friends.

*It's not that much different from the early days of Donald *****'s presidential campaign, when his strategy basically consisted of calling in to television shows, tweeting provocatively and holding an occasional rally.* Products of reality television, both ***** and Jenner understood how fame can be leveraged–that they are as much brands as people and that fame is just another word for free marketing. While this has always been somewhat true–t's the very nature of a celebrity endorsement–social media has weaponized fame to the point that a real estate mogul can be president and a 20-year-old from a family "famous for being famous" can approach billionaire status by monetizing that to the extreme.

Given its perpetually young consumer base, the $532 billion beauty industry has always been inordinately driven by influencers and role models. As with fast fashion in clothing, Generation Z consumers have been eschewing lethargic makeup brands like L'Oréal, Estée Lauder and Coty in favor of quick-to-market products that they learn about via social media.


----------



## YSoLovely

Jenner's massive and massively loyal following, however, puts her in a class of her own. The youngest daughter of Kris and Caitlyn Jenner (formerly Olympic gold medal decathlete Bruce Jenner), sibling of supermodel Kendall Jenner and half-sister of Kim, Kourtney, Khloe and Rob Kardashian, Kylie Jenner grew up under a microscope. The family's Keeping Up With the Kardashians first aired when she was just 10 years old, beaming her onto television screens in more than 160 countries. Steered by their mother, Kris, each scion had a moneymaking scheme, from mobile gaming (Kim) to modeling (Kendall) and even socks (Rob), but the teenage Jenner felt adrift.

"*I struggled for a minute with finding something to do on my own,"* Jenner says. With her mother's guidance, she started making seven figures as a model, notching endorsement deals with British retailer Topshop and Sinful Colors nail polish, among others.

Unsurprisingly for a child who grew up on camera, Jenner has always been precocious–especially in her appearance. "Ever since I was in sixth grade, I would wear purple eye shadow," Jenner says. "I turned to makeup to help me feel more confident." She learned about makeup by watching YouTube videos and scrutinizing the professionals painting her face for TV appearances and photo shoots. Jenner, who claims she was insecure about her lips, developed the habit of applying liner beyond her lips' natural perimeter to create the illusion of bigger lips*. In August 2014, at age 17, she presciently trademarked the phrase "Kylie Lip Kits ... for the perfect pout," *two years before going out on her own.

*As with sister Kim's sex-tape fame, Kylie Cosmetics got started by capitalizing on a scandal. By 2014, Jenner's appearance became tabloid fodder as the size of her lips ballooned. On social media, teenagers popularized the "Kylie Jenner Lip Challenge," a viral fad in which they inserted their lips into a shot glass and then sucked out the air. In May 2015, she admitted to having temporary lip fillers–and with Kris Jenner dusting off her Kim Kardashian playbook, she almost immediately cashed in on it.* "I said, 'I'm ready to put up my own money. I don't want to do it with anyone else,' " Jenner recalls. *She used some $250,000 of her earnings from modeling gigs to pay an outside company to produce the first 15,000 lip kits. An intuitive marketer like most of her family, she spent months teasing the kits on Instagram, then announced the launch via social media just a day before they went on sale–November 30, 2015. The kits sold out in less than a minute. Resellers started offering the $29 product on eBay for up to $1,000. "Before I even refreshed the page, everything was sold out," Jenner says.*

This is where Mom comes in again. As with all the Kardashian-Jenners' ventures,* Kris Jenner tends to drive the big moves. Sensing that this could be an ongoing business, not just a one-time stunt, she brought in e-commerce platform Shopify, run by billionaire Canadian entrepreneur Tobi Lutke, that December.*

*Kylie Lip Kits relaunched as Kylie Cosmetics on Shopify in February 2016, this time stocked with 500,000 lip kits in six shades. *"You could watch the buildup happen on the store as [the launch time] approached," says Loren Padelford, who runs the high-volume Shopify Plus. "To watch the internet focus down on one website was crazy."

The numbers kept getting bigger. *In November 2016 her holiday collection snagged nearly $19 million worth of orders in the 24 hours after it launched. By the end of 2016 Jenner's company was selling 50-odd products, with revenue of $307 million–for a company less than a year old.*

"*No other influencer has ever gotten to the volume or had the rabid fans and consistency that Kylie has had for the last two and a half years," adds Padelford, whose Shopify Plus also powers the online stores of Drake, Justin Bieber–and Kardashian West.*

Jenner began experimenting with brick-and-mortar retail, with a limited Topshop run and pop-ups in New York, Los Angeles and San Francisco that saw lines stretch for blocks (her first pop-up, in December 2016 at the Westfield Topanga mall near Los Angeles, attracted 25,000 customers in 14 days). But at the end of the day, why bother? *To use Shopify's platform, Jenner pays an estimated $480,000 annually, plus 0.15% of sales–pennies compared with the cost of doing that volume at physical retail.*

The manufacturing works similarly*. Kris Jenner found siblings John and Laura Nelson, inheritors of Spatz Laboratories, which has long produced private-label cosmetics out of its 80,000-square-foot facility in Oxnard and an outpost in Nanjing, China. That's where all of Kylie's products are now formulated and made. Its parent company, Seed Beauty, also handles everything else, from packaging to shipping fulfillment*. Altogether they employ more than 500 people just to work on Kylie Cosmetics.

But it's more than scale. *Jenner wisely defers to the Nelsons' know-how rather than develop and test new formulas, a process that can take up to six months. That allows Jenner to introduce new products for her trend-driven fan base within weeks of conjuring them*. (The partnership was so successful that L'Oréal sued Spatz Labs in May 2016, alleging it had breached its long-term contract in order to manufacture Jenner's products. Spatz Laboratories denied the claims; the companies are working to reach a settlement as of publication.)

*It's a huge win for Spatz, which Forbes estimates got paid $180 million in 2017 for products and services, or roughly 55% of total sales. (Kylie Cosmetics disputes the figure but refuses to disclose how much it paid.) *But *the deal also ultimately allows Jenner to be a mogul while sitting at home, posting pictures and pondering new looks.*

*Back at Kylie Cosmetics world headquarters for the day–looking out at her mom's swimming pool while sipping an iced tea–Jenner prepares to hop into her black Bentley Bentayga to pick up her 5-month-old daughter. "Maybe one day [I'll] pass this on to Stormi, if she's into it," says Jenner, who envisions working on Kylie Cosmetics "forever."*

Such a worldview is more in line with a naïve 20-year-old than a near-billionaire mogul (Jenner, of course, is both).* It seems far-fetched to think the brand, whose customers are mostly women ages 18 to 34, will last that long, much less independently.* Especially with a business tied to the fickle world of personal fame. Stars fall out of public favor or lose interest. And others see the gravy train and jump in. Capitalizing on her front-row view, Kardashian West founded her own line, KKW Beauty, in June 2017 and has already nabbed an estimated $100 million in revenue. Rihanna followed in September with Fenty Beauty, which focuses on color-inclusive shades, in partnership with LVMH division Kendo.

*"All of them could change their minds," *Shannon Coyne, an equity research analyst at BMO Capital Markets, says of the influx of celebrity makeup entrepreneurs*. "Kylie seems to want to create this beauty empire, but anything can happen, and she's so young."*

*Kylie Cosmetics' growth is already starting to taper off: After leaping to $307 million in 2016, revenue grew just 7% in 2017, despite the addition of 30 new products. Forbes estimates lip-kit revenue dipped 35% from approximately $153 million in 2016 to $99 million in 2017. Still, Kris Jenner says revenue is up "considerably" in the first six months of 2018 compared with the same period last year–a claim that Forbes couldn't verify.*

*While Jenner dismisses the idea of selling out, her calculating mother*–who got paid an estimated $17 million by her daughter in the past year–*can do the math. "It's always something that we're willing to explore," she says.*

*Would someone buy it? "It could easily be an instant game-changing acquisition for any company on the hunt for a winning brand with a younger customer," says Tara Simon, senior vice president of merchandising at cosmetics giant Ulta.*

But celebrity lines cannot command valuations anywhere near the six times revenue that other beauty brands demand because of the volatility of relying on one name to sell a product*. Kylie Cosmetics could certainly sell for half that, or three times sales, which is where Forbes places its valuation. "They're not looking to be sustainable brands," s*aid Mintel's Sarah Jindal, referring to Kylie Cosmetics and KKW Beauty.* "In a couple of years it wouldn't surprise me if she was on to something else. When you are leveraging your name, you can turn it into anything you want to sell."*

*When you can make such quick cash, who needs a big exit? Kylie Cosmetics has already generated an estimated $230 million in net profit.* And sometime later this year, its owner will likely take a title that Bill Gates and Mark Zuckerberg once held–youngest-ever self-made billionaire, redefining in the process the very nature of "self-made." It's quite a world we live in.

_Reach Natalie Robehmed at nrobehmed@forbes.com. Cover image by Jamel Toppin for Forbes. _

https://www.forbes.com/sites/forbes...t-a-900-million-fortune-in-less-than-3-years/


----------



## Antonia

I just read that online.  It's pretty amazing!


----------



## berrydiva

This article is all over the place but good for her and the success of her cosmetics brand.  Of her sisters, she seems to be the most focused and business minded.

I don't for one minute believe the valuation of her net worth or Kylie Cosmetics but we're also in the age of the finance industry overinflating company valuations to create buzz.

Either way, I've mentioned before that the model that Seed beauty created is brilliant.


----------



## bag-princess

Worth $900 million!!! You go girl!


----------



## Irishgal

Jayne1 said:


> I read in a few journals, such as Scientific American that it does. I will look it up when I get home, but if you goggle lip fillers spur collagen production, you’ll probably find the same things I read.
> 
> I’m not saying it’s factual, it’s just what I read.



Awesome! Thanks!!


----------



## berrydiva

Kim could've damn sure been a billionaire if she focused on a real cosmetics line way back when she was really popular and not so hated.  Lol.  Instead she focused on quick coins and men.  Still don't understand why she never teamed up with NARS or Mac to create capsule collections.

Kylie seems to be more on the pulse than Kim....Kim's still doing that undereye bright highlight and drag face.


----------



## vink

I think half of the credit should also go to Kris.  She really knows how to pump it out and pounce at the opportunity.


----------



## mkr

Is it time for Kim’s next naked selfie collage?


----------



## Brittney6

Just out of curiosity, do people consider Kylie self made? Even though she was born into a famous family?


----------



## TC1

Spatz labs makes and tests all the products in China and gets paid 55%. She just sits back and watches the money roll in. Sweet gig.


----------



## roses5682

Brittney6 said:


> Just out of curiosity, do people consider Kylie self made? Even though she was born into a famous family?



I personally don't because she had access to money and resources/connections that enabled her to start her business. She is so very successful but for he "self made" refers to some one who started with nothing and had to work there way up


----------



## berrydiva

Brittney6 said:


> Just out of curiosity, do people consider Kylie self made? Even though she was born into a famous family?


I've met people who really believe they're self-made when they got a sizable loan, investment capital or a business from their parents which they used for their own.  Kylie definitely isn't self-made.....if someone gave you a headstart, you're not self-made.  Doesn't negate one's success but it always grates me when those people like to call themselves self-made.


----------



## mkr

She’s not self made. Kris made her rich.  It all started with a sex tape.


----------



## Irishgal

berrydiva said:


> I've met people who really believe they're self-made when they got a sizable loan, investment capital or a business from their parents which they used for their own.  Kylie definitely isn't self-made.....if someone gave you a headstart, you're not self-made.  Doesn't negate one's success but it always grates me when those people like to call themselves self-made.



This x 1000


----------



## Sferics

mkr said:


> She’s not self made. Kris made her rich.  It all started with a sex tape.


Did she have a sextape, too? I only know Kimbo's...


----------



## pixiejenna

I agree with you guys this girl is successful probably the most of the family at the moment but she’s not self made. Heck her face isn’t even self made. She grew up in a rich family, with multiple connections with a wide variety of areas that the average person wouldn’t have access to, was a TV star as a child, and had PMK to lead her way. Doesn’t count as self made billionaire in my book. She’s smart enough to take advantage of the opportunities she had given to her. I wonder how salty kimbo must be over her success. If Kim had half a brain cell it could have been her. Now she’s stuck doing parking lot kouture for yeaz. The photo shoot is hilarious in her effort to look like businesswoman.


----------



## bagsforme

Brittney6 said:


> Just out of curiosity, do people consider Kylie self made? Even though she was born into a famous family?




I would say so.  There are a lot of kids of famous people and none had the success she has.  I really admire her for turning something your insecure about to a billion dollar business.

I'd say 99% of successful businesses had some kind of loan.  Just cause you have a loan or an inheritance doesn't mean your not a self made business person.  You have to have the hustle and drive.  She could have easily taken a back seat like Rob and done nothing.


----------



## YSoLovely

bagsforme said:


> I would say so.  There are a lot of kids of famous people and none had the success she has.  I really admire her for turning something your insecure about to a billion dollar business.
> 
> I'd say 99% of successful businesses had some kind of loan.*  Just cause you have a loan or an inheritance doesn't mean your not a self made business person.  You have to have the hustle and drive*.  She could have easily taken a back seat like Rob and done nothing.



That's all Kris. Even the Forbes article states that Kris is doing all the work. Kylie has ideas & input, but she is not a hands-on business woman.
Kylie is not self-made. She'd be nowhere without her family, especially Kris.


----------



## bagsforme

Either way I admire her and the whole family.  I mean over 10 years later they're still on top.  I'm not their biggest fan either.  I've bought the lip kits and they are Krap.  I get annoyed by them too but I do think what they are doing is astonishing.  I'll be in the minority here but I will still say she is self made.


----------



## Irishgal

mkr said:


> She’s not self made. Kris made her rich.  It all started with a sex tape.



Yep. When I think "self made" I think of Oprah, and others who came from literal poverty, went through only God knows what and became crazy successful. None of the Kardashian/Jenner kids had to face the obstacles of people who are really self made, in my opinion.


----------



## berrydiva

bagsforme said:


> I would say so.  There are a lot of kids of famous people and none had the success she has.  I really admire her for turning something your insecure about to a billion dollar business.
> 
> I'd say 99% of successful businesses had some kind of loan.  Just cause you have a loan or an inheritance doesn't mean your not a self made business person.  You have to have the hustle and drive.  She could have easily taken a back seat like Rob and done nothing.


Getting a business loan from a parent is totally different from your parents not being able to loan you money for a business which you have to go to the bank for help. If your parents are already in a position to lend you 200k or 1M then you are not starting from nothing.


----------



## mkr

Sferics said:


> Did she have a sextape, too? I only know Kimbo's...



Kim’s tape is what got their name out there. Kim was dating Someone famous so that was a draw to it.  As far as I know Kylie never put one out.


----------



## redney

bag-princess said:


> Worth $900 million!!! You go girl!


PMK earned her momager pay!


----------



## Irishgal

berrydiva said:


> Getting a business loan from a parent is totally different from your parents not being able to loan you money for a business which you have to go to the bank for help. If your parents are already in a position to lend you 200k or 1M then you are not starting from nothing.



To add, they also didn’t have to face barriers related to gender, race, background, disability, or anything else which could create barriers to success. It was easy peasy for them.


----------



## berrydiva

redney said:


> PMK earned her momager pay!


I think Kris has earned every single dime....she truly had a vision and wasn't stopping at anything to become rich.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> I think Kris has earned every single dime....she truly had a vision and wasn't stopping at anything to become rich.


she makes me sick anyway
pimping out her kids


----------



## mkr

Honestly Kris was the mastermind. They are the vehicle. She should be the billionaire and pay them each 10%.


----------



## mdcx

Reminds me of that expression: “Some people are born on third base and go through life thinking they hit a triple.”

Obviously she has built wealth, but the advantages and support she has made that very easy for her to do.


----------



## pixiejenna

Here’s our self made billionaire in a sea of bananas lol


----------



## TC1

Even the bananas in the pic are fake


----------



## vink

YSoLovely said:


> That's all Kris. Even the Forbes article states that Kris is doing all the work. Kylie has ideas & input, but she is not a hands-on business woman.
> Kylie is not self-made. She'd be nowhere without her family, especially Kris.



Then, Kris is truly a self-made millionaire. She is one to see the opportunity and turn it into money whenever she can. From an air hostess to a widow to remarried again, she doesn’t really stop and when the opportunity come, she really really squeeze it til the last drop.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> she makes me sick anyway
> pimping out her kids


Not like she forced Kim to make a sex tape....it happened, Ray J/Kim "leaked" it and Kris decided to turn lemons into lemonade. I think she's given too much credit, on this board at least, for profiting off of what her kids wanted to do.....makes sense for her to be their manager than let someone else get 20% and really pimp them. They're gonna do whatever they wanted anyway....Kim's desire was to be famous and she saw that sex tape as the medium....before Kris stepped in, that tape was everywhere for free; Kris is the one who made the deal with Vivid.  Can't knock the hustle.


----------



## berrydiva

What they won't do for some hips and a$$. Why are they so against making it look proportional?


----------



## mcb100

I think that Kylie is probably a smart girl but was extremely unimpressed by her makeup kits. I also think that Kris does most of the work, and then Kylie just stuck her name and face on them with maybe a few of her own ideas thrown into the mix. Her makeup line is the same price as very high end beauty products and someone said that the ingredients it make it almost identical to drugstore makeup--several terrible reviews all over the net. I almost laughed when I read the latest article. I felt like she was a little too smart when giving her answers, gave her answers that she was supposed to give and not...well, the truth.

 If she was inspired by makeup from an extremely young age (the purple eyeshadow answer), then she would have put some quality into the makeup that she made. The truth is that beauty products (especially for young women who can't afford the latest handbag yet, think ages 18-28 in some case. But really for every age too.) are now where the money is at and Kylie should have just said that instead of the generic possibly fake answers.


----------



## VickyB

She sure has made some serious coin! And yes, it is because of Kris. As much as they all turn my stomach(and they really do on so many levels), even I cannot deny that I am more than a bit impressed (and disgusted) by Kris' ability to shine a turd.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

YSoLovely said:


> According to Forbes, Kylie is set to be the *YOUNGEST SELF-MADE BILLIONAIRE OF ALL TIME* later this year
> 
> Kylie Jenner sits at a dark-wood dining table at her mother's home in Calabasas, California, flicking through display options for a forthcoming pop-up shop. *The youngest member of the Kardashian-Jenner industrial complex needs to decide how to showcase products by her Kylie Cosmetics makeup company. She taps her black iPhone X with a silver glittery nail and turns the screen around to show a coterie of employees a vending machine.
> 
> "You guys, imagine this, but all in lip kits," says Jenner, dressed in a black blazer and matching black patent Louboutins with bright red soles. "I think it needs to be a clear vending machine where you see all the colors."*
> 
> What her half-sister Kim Kardashian West did for booty, Jenner has done for full lips. Like Kardashian West, she has leveraged her assets to gain both fame and money. But while her sister is best-known for the former, Jenner has proved adept at the latter. In historic fashion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just 20 when this story publishes (she'll turn 21 in August) and an extremely young mother (she had baby daughter Stormi in February), Jenner runs one of the hottest makeup companies ever. *Kylie Cosmetics launched two years ago with a $29 "lip kit" consisting of a matching set of lipstick and lip liner, and has sold more than $630 million worth of makeup since, including an estimated $330 million in 2017. Even using a conservative multiple, and applying our standard 20% discount, Forbes values her company, which has since added other cosmetics like eye shadow and concealer, at nearly $800 million. Jenner owns 100% of it.*
> 
> Add to that the millions she's earned from TV programs and endorsing products like Puma shoes and PacSun clothing, and $60 million in estimated after-tax dividends she's taken from her company, and *she's conservatively worth $900 million, *which along with her age makes her the youngest person on the fourth annual ranking of America's Richest Self-Made Women. (We estimate that 37-year-old Kardashian West, for comparison, is worth $350 million.) But she's not just making history as a woman.* Another year of growth will make her the youngest self-made billionaire ever, male or female, trumping Mark Zuckerberg, who became a billionaire at age 23*.
> 
> Ultimately their fortunes all derive from the same place.* "Social media is an amazing platform," Jenner says. "I have such easy access to my fans and my customers."*
> 
> That and a large dose of tastemaking are pretty much her entire business, an invention of the Instagram age. Hewlett and Packard immortalized the garage–Jenner has her (or her mom's) kitchen table. *Her near-billion-dollar empire consists of just seven full-time and five part-time employees. Manufacturing and packaging? Outsourced to Seed Beauty, a private-label producer in nearby Oxnard, California. Sales and fulfillment? Outsourced to the online outlet Shopify. Finance and PR? Her shrewd mother, Kris, handles the actual business stuff, in exchange for the 10% management cut she takes from all her children. As ultralight startups go, Jenner's operation is essentially air. And because of those minuscule overhead and marketing costs, the profits are outsize and go right into Jenner's pocket.*
> 
> *Basically, all Jenner does to make all that money is leverage her social media following. Almost hourly, she takes to Instagram and Snapchat, pouting for selfies with captions about which Kylie Cosmetics shades she's wearing, takes videos of forthcoming products and announces new launches. It sounds inane until you realize that she has over 110 million followers on Instagram *and millions more on Snapchat, and many of them are young women and girls–an audience at once massive and targeted, at least if you're selling lip products. And that's before the 16.4 million who follow her company directly, or the 25.6 million who follow her on Twitter, or the occasional social media assists from her siblings and friends.
> 
> *It's not that much different from the early days of Donald *****'s presidential campaign, when his strategy basically consisted of calling in to television shows, tweeting provocatively and holding an occasional rally.* Products of reality television, both ***** and Jenner understood how fame can be leveraged–that they are as much brands as people and that fame is just another word for free marketing. While this has always been somewhat true–t's the very nature of a celebrity endorsement–social media has weaponized fame to the point that a real estate mogul can be president and a 20-year-old from a family "famous for being famous" can approach billionaire status by monetizing that to the extreme.
> 
> Given its perpetually young consumer base, the $532 billion beauty industry has always been inordinately driven by influencers and role models. As with fast fashion in clothing, Generation Z consumers have been eschewing lethargic makeup brands like L'Oréal, Estée Lauder and Coty in favor of quick-to-market products that they learn about via social media.


Sheesh her face looks extra plastic. I think shes the only one when compared with her wax figure you forget who's the real one.  I do agree with everyone that  Kris should take all the glory. Kylie would show up at the factory from time to time and have cameras follow her and look as if shes refilling the lip kit to sell more.
Who did the deals? Kris. who relaunched the website? Kris. Finance and PR? Kris. To be fair, she should share the cover with Kris. Instead of taking all the fame and acting as if she did it all by herself


----------



## Viva La Fashion

In other news, it turns out Kendall is considering acting therefore taking a break from modeling! also known as a lie told to cover the fact she hasn't been booked for any shows in a while.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Whatever we call it, they have done a remarkable job of marketing themselves. Ten years later they are still relevant and rolling in millions. Kylie’s success was a shock, who woulda thought she’d be the family titan. Kris Jenner is a genius. Now I go back to hating on them lol


----------



## myown

TC1 said:


> Even the bananas in the pic are fake


better this way. would be huge waist of bananas


----------



## White Orchid

Speaking of Kris, did anyone see this, lol?  Someone needs to ease up on all that booze and carbs or triple up on the ole Spanx!


----------



## tulipfield

White Orchid said:


> Speaking of Kris, did anyone see this, lol?  Someone needs to ease up on all that booze and carbs or triple up on the ole Spanx!



She doesn’t look bad to me, considering she’s what, 62?  Around the age your waist starts to disappear carbs or no.  =(


----------



## White Orchid

tulipfield said:


> She doesn’t look bad to me, considering she’s what, 62?  Around the age your waist starts to disappear carbs or no.  =(


Women can have a number of figure flaws as they age, but why flaunt it?  I mean what’s so attractive about a burgeoning gut?  There’s a delete button on every camera for a reason.


----------



## berrydiva

mcb100 said:


> . Her makeup line is the same price as very high end beauty products.
> ..


Her makeup is priced mid-range and about the same as other online brands.  Her concealers are only $20....high end brands, such as Tom Ford/Dior/etc, are twice+ that price. Her products are priced nowhere the same as very high end brands.

I can never tell if the reviews on her products are based on people's dislike of the Kardashians/Jenners or if the products really suck.


----------



## starsandbucks

Irishgal said:


> Can you post the research that says that? I’d be interested in reading. I wonder if it was peer reviewed or just something the filler maker put out.


Not the OP you were directing your question to but just wanted to reply with my own anecdotal experience that I’ve found this to be true. I’ve had lip injections three times. I think the last time was three years ago. Comparing pictures I can see that my natural lips are nowfuller. They’re not enormous and friends and family would still recognize me on the street but, overall, there has been some natural, seemingly permanent change.


----------



## Lounorada

pixiejenna said:


> Here’s our self made billionaire in a sea of bananas lol



I thought that was an overly photoshopped Khloe at first glance.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> I think Kris has earned every single dime....she truly had a vision and wasn't stopping at anything to become rich.





mkr said:


> Honestly Kris was the mastermind. They are the vehicle. She should be the billionaire and pay them each 10%.




ITA with both of you about Kris!  reminds me of "pinky and the brain"


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> Women can have a number of figure flaws as they age, but why flaunt it?  I mean what’s so attractive about a burgeoning gut?  There’s a delete button on every camera for a reason.



but why hide it - it is what it is!  that is the problem with society today - people don't want to see what is real. they want all the filters and erased pics to keep the fantasy alive.  she is still a very attractive woman for her age.


----------



## mcb100

It is not that i dislike her, she is okay but i have tried her lip products and i think that they suck. There are reviews everywhere even youtube videos comparing the ingredients from her products and drugstore brands. 20 dollars is still not drug store, you can get a very nice lip gloss or lip plumper at the Sephora for that money that is actually of decent quality.

I don't know if it was because they spent cash on making the packaging look really cool, don't know why the quality is not there but they really missed the mark with her makeup line and people did get upset hoping that she will re-formulate her products.
http://www.tmz.com/2016/07/07/kylie-jenner-cosmetics-better-business-bureau/
http://www.tmz.com/2017/02/12/kylie-jenner-eyeshadow-headaches-complaints/
_


https://www.cosmopolitan.com/style-beauty/news/.../kylie-lipkit-colour-pop-cosmetics..
https://www.buzzfeed.com/.../kylie-lip-kit-same-formula-colourpop-cosmetics_

It is not worth 20 dollars. Just wouldn't encourage anyone to spend their money on this. That being said, she always seemed sweet and they probably just need to reformulate the cosmetics line.


----------



## White Orchid

bag-princess said:


> but why hide it - it is what it is!  that is the problem with society today - people don't want to see what is real. they want all the filters and erased pics to keep the fantasy alive.  she is still a very attractive woman for her age.


If you think a protruding belly is fine, all good.  She looks like Al Bundy to me, minus the hands tucked into her pants.  Attractive to you.  Plastic to me.


----------



## mkr

bag-princess said:


> but why hide it - it is what it is!  that is the problem with society today - people don't want to see what is real. they want all the filters and erased pics to keep the fantasy alive.  she is still a very attractive woman for her age.



I though they hid all their imperfections.


----------



## Sferics

White Orchid said:


> If you think a protruding belly is fine, all good.  She looks like Al Bundy to me, minus the hands tucked into her pants.  Attractive to you.  Plastic to me.


Well...this bears a contradiction in itself, no?


----------



## terebina786

I bought one of her lipkits... I don't even know where it is lol.  It's ok quality but I also live in Canada so it makes no sense for me to spend money on her stuff after conversion, duties and taxes.  I did buy the KKW Mario palette though, I'm not going to lie, I probably reach for it the most.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> but why hide it - it is what it is!  that is the problem with society today - people don't want to see what is real. they want all the filters and erased pics to keep the fantasy alive.  she is still a very attractive woman for her age.


But when the filters are used, they complain about the filters.  Lol.


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> I bought one of her lipkits... I don't even know where it is lol.  It's ok quality but I also live in Canada so it makes no sense for me to spend money on her stuff after conversion, duties and taxes.  I did buy the KKW Mario palette though, I'm not going to lie, I probably reach for it the most.


I considered that palette because it's filled with my go-to colors....I love using blue shadow as a liner with a neutral eye. Plus I've been purging palettes that don't allow me to complete an eye look without reaching for another - I realized that's a time suck. I might be talking myself into it right now lol. How's the formulation?


----------



## berrydiva

mcb100 said:


> It is not that i dislike her, she is okay but i have tried her lip products and i think that they suck. There are reviews everywhere even youtube videos comparing the ingredients from her products and drugstore brands. 20 dollars is still not drug store, you can get a very nice lip gloss or lip plumper at the Sephora for that money that is actually of decent quality.
> 
> I don't know if it was because they spent cash on making the packaging look really cool, don't know why the quality is not there but they really missed the mark with her makeup line and people did get upset hoping that she will re-formulate her products.
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/07/07/kylie-jenner-cosmetics-better-business-bureau/
> http://www.tmz.com/2017/02/12/kylie-jenner-eyeshadow-headaches-complaints/
> _
> 
> 
> https://www.cosmopolitan.com/style-beauty/news/.../kylie-lipkit-colour-pop-cosmetics..
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/.../kylie-lip-kit-same-formula-colourpop-cosmetics_
> 
> It is not worth 20 dollars. Just wouldn't encourage anyone to spend their money on this. That being said, she always seemed sweet and they probably just need to reformulate the cosmetics line.



Those are all old videos/articles.  They've reformulated since then. Think they use a whole new lab IIRC - Stephanie Nicole has a video on it. Also, I don't watch, trust nor support anything from that racist misogynist J*free St*r.


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> I considered that palette because it's filled with my go-to colors....I love using blue shadow as a liner with a neutral eye. Plus I've been purging palettes that don't allow me to complete an eye look without reaching for another - I realized that's a time suck. I might be talking myself into it right now lol. How's the formulation?


The formula is actually pretty damn good.  I haven't had any issues with any of the shades.  I love the blue but more than the blue, I bought it for the dark brown because it leans kind of cool/grey and I don't have a colour like that in my collection at all.


----------



## pursegrl12

White Orchid said:


> Women can have a number of figure flaws as they age, but why flaunt it?  I mean what’s so attractive about a burgeoning gut?  There’s a delete button on every camera for a reason.



i'M STILL TRYING TO FIND THE "BURGEONING GUT" YOU'RE SEEING IN THIS PICTURE


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> The formula is actually pretty damn good.  I haven't had any issues with any of the shades.  I love the blue but more than the blue, I bought it for the dark brown because it leans kind of cool/grey and I don't have a colour like that in my collection at all.


Ugh now I kind of want it but I just bought the Perception palette and the Moroccan Spice palette.  The limited edition palettes have a direct line to my wallet smh.


----------



## Tivo

pixiejenna said:


> Here’s our self made billionaire in a sea of bananas lol



Are they serious with those hips???


----------



## mdcx

Tivo said:


> Are they serious with those hips???


It looks like they cut and pasted Khloe and Kylie together.


----------



## knasarae

So I just read that a GoFundMe has been started to bump Kylie to the official billion status.


----------



## Storm702

Just gonna leave this here


----------



## Jayne1

Storm702 said:


> Just gonna leave this here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4132477


Exactly. Unaided is the key word.

Seed Beauty, the parent company of Colourpop, approached her to build a brand. That's what they do. They build brands.

Kylie kept her trademarked name and apparently used Colourpop resources. 

There was no financial risk. Someone gave her the opportunity and she took it.


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> Exactly. Unaided is the key word.
> 
> Seed Beauty, the parent company of Colourpop, approached her to build a brand. That's what they do. They build brands.
> 
> Kylie kept her trademarked name and apparently used Colourpop resources.
> 
> There was no financial risk. Someone gave her the opportunity and she took it.


None of this is correct.  Kylie actually approached Seed and Seed saw it as a good incubation project.  It's not Colourpop resources, it's Spatz labs which is the family business of the the Seed sibling founders.  Seed uses Spatz for all of their incubation projects to save production costs and keep the money in the family. Refinery has confirmed that the formulation for Colourpop and Kylie Cosmetics is different. Seed does everything to cut out the middlemen....John and Laura's entire goal with Seed was to approach cosmetics by being incubators much like other startups.  Kylie is her own influencer which worked heavily in her favor and sales.

Seed's whole approach is disruptive which I appreciate. I'm in the Refinery office a few days a week and they have a close relationship with Seed.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

While I don’t agree that she was “self made” due to her family connections... but I gotta hand it to her for using that fame and social media following, and doing something productive with it. She’s set to be a billionaire? Does Kim even make that much money??? [emoji33] I don’t think so, and she’s the one that started it all lol now Kim is trying to get in the makeup game (again) with her KKW line, but she should have taken that more seriously at the height of her fame... as opposed to doing some cheap drugstore makeup line, thinking it would be an easy buck.


----------



## bag-princess

mindy621_xoxo said:


> While I don’t agree that she was “self made” due to her family connections... but I gotta hand it to her for using that fame and social media following, and doing something productive with it. She’s set to be a billionaire? Does Kim even make that much money??? [emoji33] I don’t think so, and she’s the one that started it all lol now Kim is trying to get in the makeup game (again) with her KKW line, *but she should have taken that more seriously at the height of her fame... as opposed to doing some cheap drugstore makeup line, thinking it would be an easy buck*.



exactly!  now she wants to try and play "follow the leader"


----------



## mkr

mindy621_xoxo said:


> While I don’t agree that she was “self made” due to her family connections... but I gotta hand it to her for using that fame and social media following, and doing something productive with it. She’s set to be a billionaire? Does Kim even make that much money??? [emoji33] I don’t think so, and she’s the one that started it all lol now Kim is trying to get in the makeup game (again) with her KKW line, but she should have taken that more seriously at the height of her fame... as opposed to doing some cheap drugstore makeup line, thinking it would be an easy buck.



Kim is all about the easy buck. 

I remember when she was hawking toilet paper. That was special.


----------



## RueMonge

knasarae said:


> So I just read that a GoFundMe has been started to bump Kylie to the official billion status.



I think that's hysterical


----------



## arnott

knasarae said:


> So I just read that a GoFundMe has been started to bump Kylie to the official billion status.



Priorities!


----------



## CeeJay

Viva La Fashion said:


> In other news, it turns out Kendall is considering acting therefore taking a break from modeling! also known as a lie told to cover the fact she hasn't been booked for any shows in a while.


HA  HA  HA  HA  .. an actress, for someone as stone-faced as her???  She'll be as good as Cara Delevigne ..


----------



## CeeJay

OOOPS -- duplicate


----------



## mdcx

I recently saw Kendall on the KUWTK episode where they went to Vail as a family. She really didn't want to be there it seemed, is very introverted and just wanted the cameras off her. Definitely not someone I would see as an actress.


----------



## bag-princess

https://hollywoodlife.com/2018/07/1...kylie-jenner-most-romantic-gesture-interview/



Kylie Jenner Reveals The Most Romantic Thing Travis Scott Ever Did For Her On Her Birthday


----------



## mkr

Oh goody.


----------



## berrydiva

She's washed up and not even 21 yet.  Sheesh.


----------



## DC-Cutie

that is one long and wide butt


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> View attachment 4135128








That is one tacky looking cover and I'm guessing the picture was taken before she got a refund on her lips.


----------



## Sasha2012

GQ cover story: https://www.gq.com/story/kylie-travis-cover-2018


----------



## berrydiva

Those lips.....chileeeee.

Can't wait for this fetish culture to end.


----------



## Sasha2012




----------



## prettyprincess

He is so hideous, and so is that fake behind on her.


----------



## Jayne1

In the close-up shots of them together, he has pores and she has none.


----------



## mdcx

Well, Kylie has entirely too many clothes on. Does she want to be famous(famous-er) or not?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I thought the cover was kim.

I think her boobs might be even worse than her butt.


----------



## peppermintpatty

prettyprincess said:


> He is so hideous, and so is that fake behind on her.



Why is he hideous?


----------



## mdcx

peppermintpatty said:


> Why is he hideous?


I think he's pretty handsome myself, he does look blazed out of his mind though.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Her eyebrows are on fleek


----------



## White Orchid

Is he stoned in some of these photos?


----------



## White Orchid

When your implants don’t behave lol.


----------



## bag-princess

peppermintpatty said:


> Why is he hideous?




I was just about to ask this same question!  I would love to know too.


----------



## White Orchid

mdcx said:


> I think he's pretty handsome myself, he does look blazed out of his mind though.


Agreed.  Out of all the men these women are with, he’s by far the best looking.  On drugs, probably, but looks wise he ain’t bad at all.


----------



## myown

he doesn't even know what her dogs names are?


----------



## bagsforme

^I find that sooo odd.  Thats like not knowing her childs name.  Especially how much talks about them.  

I don't find him attractive at all either.  Tristan is good looking though.  But the best looking of all they dated was Reggie.  IMO.


----------



## prettyprincess

peppermintpatty said:


> Why is he hideous?





peppermintpatty said:


> Why is he hideous?


He’s not good looking imo. He looks and sounds like he’s on drugs and that thing in his mouth is gross. That hairstyle doesn’t help either. Younes and Tristan (cheating aside) are the best looking of the bunch. Reggie was #1. You find him attractive??


----------



## Bentley1

I don't find this guy attractive either, but the last one, Tyga (?) looked like a sewer rat.

I agree Reggie was by far the best looking guy they've all dated/married. Kanye wasn't bad in his prime either.


----------



## berrydiva

I always felt he goes out of his way to make himself look ugly as part of his Travis Scott persona. He has potential and fantastic cheekbones.


----------



## peppermintpatty

prettyprincess said:


> He’s not good looking imo. He looks and sounds like he’s on drugs and that thing in his mouth is gross. That hairstyle doesn’t help either. Younes and Tristan (cheating aside) are the best looking of the bunch. Reggie was #1. You find him attractive??



I didn't know if you even meant physical appearance. I just was curious why he was hideous to you. I don't know anything about him really, other than he has a child with Kylie, my son said his music is good, and I thought someone jump off a balcony or something at one of his concerts. Though at the time I heard about that, I had no clue who he was.
I will say this, him and Kylie have more rapport then any of her sisters have with their men!!! So that is nice  He seem's hands on with his daughter, they seem to have found a way to handle their relationship that works well for both of him. So no, I wasn't finding him hideous.
If you mean looks wise, he's not my type- but I certainly don't find his hideous!!! He seem's nice and he's funny which to me is more important than looks. He seems to be a good dad too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Just leaving this here


----------



## BagOuttaHell

It's the struggle braids.


----------



## CeeJay

DC-Cutie said:


> View attachment 4136607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just leaving this here


Right?!?!?! .. and I bet she didn't have a "Momager" doing all the back work for her!!!!!!


----------



## Lounorada

DC-Cutie said:


> View attachment 4136607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just leaving this here


Yasss Pat!! I love her, she's such a talented woman.


----------



## berrydiva

Pat McGrath is self-made....she began working as a secretary of something like that to becoming one of the most respected makeup artists. Plus she knows how to slay a face....her products are delicious and made for enthusiasts. They're too damn expensive though


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagOuttaHell said:


> It's the struggle braids.


honey those braids are on life support.  His braids make RG3's look full and luscious!  LOL


----------



## Lounorada

BagOuttaHell said:


> It's the struggle braids.


Yes! He looks so much better with short hair, like in the picture @berrydiva posted above.
Also, he looks handsome when he smiles.


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> honey those braids are on life support.  His braids make RG3's look full and luscious!  LOL


RG3's braids are so terrible....I need to know who does is hair and why his braids always seem to start an inch down, no parts....just a mess.


----------



## MidAtlantic

White Orchid said:


> Agreed.  *Out of all the men these women are with, he’s by far the best looking.*  On drugs, probably, but looks wise he ain’t bad at all.



Really?  I think Younes (Kourtney's man) is the gorgeous-est. Yum.    And, Tristan is quite handsome, too, IMO.  I think it's the grills and skimpy braids on Travis that make me go "hmmmm...".   But, as they say in the car business: there's an ass for every seat.


----------



## Stephie2800

White Orchid said:


> When your implants don’t behave lol.



Those are not implants, she’s just on her period


----------



## White Orchid

Stephie2800 said:


> Those are not implants, she’s just on her period


Oh silly me!


----------



## berrydiva

Stick a beard on Travis and watch how fast folks will find him sexy lol.  Beards work wonders on men.


----------



## mdcx

DC-Cutie said:


> View attachment 4136607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just leaving this here


I love her, this is awesome news!


----------



## prettyprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> View attachment 4136607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just leaving this here


This is who should’ve been on Forbes, not that fraud. I should stay out of this thread, all things Kardashian/Jenners piss me off lol.


----------



## arnott

Was she serious about taking 2 hours to get ready?   Even JLo only takes an hour.


----------



## pixiejenna

Well Jlo looks like Jlo so of course she doesn’t need as much time to look presentable compared to Kylie.

Honestly Travis isn’t bad looking I don’t get the hate. His braids are bad and I don’t like grills but fix the hair and loose the grill and he’s a pretty good looking guy.


----------



## gazoo

I don't find Travis ugly at all. Now her ex, is another story.


----------



## Aimee3

The things I learn in the Kardashian’s threads.
“There’s an ass for every seat” and “the only man worth running after is the ice cream man.”
Keep it up girls, I love it!


----------



## DC-Cutie

arnott said:


> Was she serious about taking 2 hours to get ready?   Even JLo only takes an hour.


well J Lo has a better foundation to start with... if you catch my drift


----------



## Star1231

berrydiva said:


> I always felt he goes out of his way to make himself look ugly as part of his Travis Scott persona. He has potential and fantastic cheekbones.



He was so handsome!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

minus the struggle braids and grill, he's still a nice looking guy


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> GQ cover story: https://www.gq.com/story/kylie-travis-cover-2018







who actually came up with the idea that compression socks are sexy?


----------



## mdcx

Next thing will be the the compression sock-spandex bike short-big sneaker look (or are those shorts neoprene  )
Kylie has the socks, Kim has the rest covered:


----------



## Sferics

mdcx said:


> Next thing will be the the compression sock-spandex bike short-big sneaker look (or are those shorts neoprene  )
> Kylie has the socks, Kim has the rest covered:
> 
> View attachment 4138489




This ruins the shape of her legs (which I otherwise really like from middle femoral downwards).


----------



## mkr

This shoot is tacky. They hardly know each other and  tryna be something they’re not.


----------



## Caz71

Sasha2012 said:


> GQ cover story: https://www.gq.com/story/kylie-travis-cover-2018


They look stoned here!


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I was looking at those pictures, and he’s not bad looking at all! Lol


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Caz71 said:


> They look stoned here!





Especially in this one!!!!! Lol well, he looks faded as hell lol


----------



## VickyB

Not seeing him as attractive. Is he Kylie's Cory? Actually , Cory might be easier on the eye.


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


>



Ok, just seeing these GQ pics now.  That 1st one which I believe is the cover. Are we looking at an un PS version of Kylie's body???????


----------



## Vanilla Bean

arnott said:


> Was she serious about taking 2 hours to get ready?   Even JLo only takes an hour.



It makes a lot more sense than the notion she can do that makeup in 15 minutes. Her hair rarely looks beyond basic so I'm guessing most of the 2 hours is spent on makeup. JLo is a pro and has been doing it a lot longer.


----------



## berrydiva

Vanilla Bean said:


> It makes a lot more sense than the notion she can do that makeup in 15 minutes. Her hair rarely looks beyond basic so I'm guessing most of the 2 hours is spent on makeup. JLo is a pro and has been doing it a lot longer.


Because that's exactly what I said or suggested  Pretty sure the topic was the Vogue video.


----------



## V0N1B2

I don't see any reason why it would take her two hours to do her makeup.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I agree but that's what was said. There's no good reason for anyone to spend 2 hours on makeup unless it's part of special effects for a movie or TV show.


----------



## V0N1B2

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't see any reason why it would take her two hours to do her makeup.


I meant, I don't see any reason why it wouldn't take her two hours to do her makeup.
(that's a lot of contour, amirite?)


----------



## Vanilla Bean




----------



## arnott

How did she get that scar on her leg?


----------



## arnott

Vanilla Bean said:


> I agree but that's what was said. There's no good reason for anyone to spend 2 hours on makeup unless it's part of special effects for a movie or TV show.



     My hair and makeup for my wedding didn't take that long.


----------



## MidAtlantic

arnott said:


> How did she get that scar on her leg?



I read a few years ago that she'd cut it badly on a fence, as a little girl, while playing w/ her sister(s). Ouch.


----------



## VickyB

Kylie is looking so much fresher now that she has taken the air outta those lips!!!!!! 
Sh almost looks her age!


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Yea she looks like her old self again didn’t think that was possible lol


----------



## minababe

personally I think she is the best looking one of the kardashian/ jenner clan .
And her boobs looking really good in the shoot, Kind a natural.


----------



## randomlily

I don't really get how anyone actually believes she's taken the "air" out of her lips, given that she looks *exactly* the same in *every* single pic posted since that claim, other than that there was a "media headline" about it (for obvious clickbait+publicity headlines... people get paid for these fake claims you know...).
We all knew what she looked like before, and no filler adds THAT much bonus collagen (otherwise there'd be a HUGE side industry about permanent mini-fixers). Did anyone actually look at the before and afters vs originals... or are we 'giving them the benefit of the doubt', and if so, WHY???????


----------



## Luv n bags

Sasha2012 said:


> GQ cover story: https://www.gq.com/story/kylie-travis-cover-2018



This girl is only 20??
She looks look like she is on her 30’s.  Too much plastic surgery.  She lost her youthful look.


----------



## Swanky

She looks like a caricature of her old self, lips still not natural lol


----------



## Vanilla Bean

She'll never look like she did originally - she's had too much work done besides her lips.


----------



## AnnZ

mdcx said:


> Next thing will be the the compression sock-spandex bike short-big sneaker look (or are those shorts neoprene  )
> Kylie has the socks, Kim has the rest covered:
> 
> View attachment 4138489



Please say [emoji724] to spandex!


----------



## White Orchid

To think this vid is just a few years old


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

White Orchid said:


> To think this vid is just a few years old



Who are these two?!


----------



## White Orchid

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Who are these two?!


The Jenner girls: pre-veneers.  Pre-nose jobs.  Pre-implants. Pre-butt-augmentations.  Pre-lip-fillers...tell me when to stop


----------



## LavenderIce

They looked normal.  They didn't have to mess with their looks.


----------



## VickyB

Vanilla Bean said:


> She'll never look like she did originally - she's had too much work done besides her lips.


I agree. I do tho think the lips have been deflated some. She still has some filler in the top lip. Her natural top lip was practically nonexistent.


----------



## Luv n bags

White Orchid said:


> To think this vid is just a few years old




Can you post photos? I can’t click the video.


----------



## TC1

LavenderIce said:


> They looked normal.  They didn't have to mess with their looks.


Yeah, but they don't want to look "normal" that's the problem...they want to look like blow up dolls apparently.


----------



## mdcx

Miso Fine said:


> Can you post photos? I can’t click the video.


----------



## mdcx




----------



## Ceeyahd

mdcx said:


> View attachment 4146222



True about these girls not looking the same now, but to be fair these photos are teenaged baby faces. Kendall has a Klohe-ness in these photos (to me), that I don't see in her currently.


----------



## mkr

With all the procedures they’ve all had Khloé doesn’t even have a Khloé-ness about her anymore.


----------



## Luv n bags

mdcx said:


> View attachment 4146215
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4146213
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4146219



Thanks for posting.
For sure the girl on the right...Kylie? Kendall? I don’t know who is who.  She is naturally pretty.  Unless family Kardashian has secrets to making natural look pretty.


----------



## Aimee3

Miso Fine said:


> Thanks for posting.
> For sure the girl on the right...Kylie? Kendall? I don’t know who is who.  She is naturally pretty.  Unless family Kardashian has secrets to making natural look pretty.



I think the girl on our right is Kendall but it is hard to recognize them!


----------



## Sferics

TC1 said:


> Yeah, but they don't want to look "normal" that's the problem...they want to look like blow up dolls apparently.



I think Kendall now looks great.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

New lips alert


----------



## Ceeyahd

mkr said:


> With all the procedures they’ve all had Khloé doesn’t even have a Khloé-ness about her anymore.



Lol. Klohe before her edit. Younger Klohe, and klohe was a heavier girl.


----------



## mkr

Viva La Fashion said:


> New lips alert



Looks painful.


----------



## Lounorada

Viva La Fashion said:


> New lips alert







Yikes.
It's like she said to herself, 'Well, Kylie is like, giving her lips away so, like, I'm gonna use them instead.'


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Wow Kendull had that dead look even back then. Kylie was much more animated.


----------



## arnott

Viva La Fashion said:


> New lips alert



That's Kendall?!           I thought that was Kylie at first!        How's the modelling career going?


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> This shoot is tacky. They hardly know each other and  tryna be something they’re not.




ITA with the other poster - I think they look more together and comfortable with each other than those other girls with their so-called men. 

My son is a big fan of his and he owns some of his shoes/clothes. He couldn’t wait for that GQ magazine to finally get here because he follows him for his fashion- which he thinks is the greatest.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Viva La Fashion said:


> New lips alert


Honestly, in this pic I can't tell which one of the sisters it is. My guess would have been the younger one.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Taking the new lips out in town and how ridiculous do they look in the group photo? I know they always look ridiculous but this is another level


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Viva La Fashion said:


> Taking the new lips out in town and how ridiculous do they look in the group photo? I know they always look ridiculous but this is another level


I think Kendall (? I always confuse her name with her sister's) looks fabulous. She just seems to have a great physique, naturally model slim without looking famished. Just not her proper face, allegedly. I think the mom dresses well too. But Kim's feet look kind of miserable!

ETA, see what a difference a crop makes


----------



## berrydiva

Kendall got her lips done too lol.  They're sad women.


----------



## mdcx

Wow. I think it's MichaelK of DListed who calls her Pimp Mama Kris, and it does look a bit like a madam and her girls here.


----------



## redney

mdcx said:


> Wow. I think it's MichaelK of DListed who calls her Pimp Mama Kris, and it does look a bit like a madam and her girls here.


Everybody calls her PMK and yes, sure does!


----------



## Lounorada

Viva La Fashion said:


> Taking the new lips out in town and how ridiculous do they look in the group photo? I know they always look ridiculous but this is another level


Oh look, it's The Witches of Calabasas.
That group picture of them trying so hard to be 'cool' made me laugh out loud...fools


----------



## White Orchid

Can someone explain Kim’s...err...”shoes”?


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> Can someone explain Kim’s...err...”shoes”?


Yeah, they're hideously ugly. That's all that needs to be said


----------



## mkr

I’ll give her credit for having the balls to wear them out in public.


----------



## kittenslingerie

That outfit on Kendall is absolutely hideous. "Fashion" trends and I use the term loosely, should still flatter the individuals body type.
Other than the shoes and glasses, Kim looks good I think.


----------



## bag-princess

https://www.bet.com/news/sports/201...wood__FBPAGE__Link_1704699247&linkId=55076256




Damn! Blake Griffin Will Reportedly Have To Pay His Baby Mother $258K A Month In Child Support!!!


The Detroit Pistons Forward broke off his engagement with Brynn Cameron to date Kendall Jenner.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

This Brynn chick is a professional baby muva- she has kids with one or two other ballers. Anything to get taken care of, I guess....


----------



## kateincali

$258k a month?

I've lived my life wrong.


----------



## prettyprincess

faith_ann said:


> $258k a month?
> 
> I've lived my life wrong.



 That was so good.


----------



## berrydiva

This Brynn chick is trash.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I read somewhere that was less than ten percent of his monthly income? NBA money must be nice...
Will never understand why these 20 year old girls want to get involved with dudes with multiple kids.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

berrydiva said:


> This Brynn chick is trash.



What’s her story?


----------



## bag-princess

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I read somewhere that was less than ten percent of his monthly income? NBA money must be nice...
> *Will never understand why these 20 year old girls want to get involved with dudes with multiple kids.*


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> What’s her story?


Like the poster said above, she's a professional baby mama who seeks out athletes. She sued him for palimony and I believe tried to sue the father of her other child as well.  When she refused to sign a prenup, is when Blake called it off. She seems to be all about dragging these guys to court over visitation (money).


----------



## berrydiva

*No, Blake Griffin isn't paying $258,000 per month in child support*
*



*
*Ryan Young*
*Yahoo SportsAug 3, 2018, 7:02 PM*






A report from Radar Online surfaced on Wednesday claiming that Detroit Pistons big man Blake Griffin was ordered to pay $258,000 per month in child support to his ex-fiancee, Brynn Cameron.

That’s an insane amount of money — and would total more than $3 million per year.

Griffin and Cameron cleared that up on Friday, releasing a joint statement disputing that report.

“The recent reports of the financial details of the child support agreement between Blake Griffin and Brynn Cameron are inaccurate,” the statement said, according to the Detroit Free Press. “Both sides have settled amicably and are moving forward with co-parenting their two children. Due to the confidential nature of the agreement, no further details will be released.”

Details of that agreement were not made public. According to a TMZ report, though, Griffin is paying Cameron $32,000 per month.

Griffin seemed to dispute the initial report on Twitter on Thursday night, too, tweeting a GIF of Stephen Colbert.



Griffin and Cameron have two children, Ford, 5, and Finn, 2.

According to the initial report from the celebrity gossip blog, court documents showed that Cameron claimed that Griffin kicked her out of their Southern California house last year when they split and called off the engagement. Griffin and Cameron, who played basketball USC, have since been engaged in paternity and civil cases.

Cameron sued Griffin for palimony back in February, too, alleging that he left her and their children to date Kendall Jenner — who he has since split with. Griffin has denied those allegations.

The 29-year-old is entering the second year of his five-year deal with the Detroit Pistons after being traded from the Los Angeles Clippers last season. The deal is worth more than $171 million.

According to the Detroit Free Press, Griffin and Cameron currently have joint legal and physical custody of their children. They must mutually agree on school and related expenses, but Griffin must pay for extracurricular activities.

https://sports.yahoo.com/no-blake-griffin-isnt-playing-258000-per-month-child-support-230210368.html


----------



## Luv n bags

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I read somewhere that was less than ten percent of his monthly income? NBA money must be nice...
> Will never understand why these 20 year old girls want to get involved with dudes with multiple kids.



I know $258K a month reasons!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

She can't beat the GOAT Jamie Chua, though...450k A MONTH, plus two $100,000+ cars and the mansion (and a stipend every month to keep the vehicles and property up)!


----------



## AECornell

BagsNBaguettes said:


> She can't beat the GOAT Jamie Chua, though...450k A MONTH, plus two $100,000+ cars and the mansion (and a stipend every month to keep the vehicles and property up)!



I didn’t know who she was so I googled.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/nextshark.com/jamie-chua-singapore-instagram/amp/


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I meant Kendall, Kylie, Sofia Richie, etc. with that twenty year old comment. Kendall and Kylie have money and the likes of Scott and Tyga don't. But generally speaking, you can also find rich dudes without the kids...this guy ain't cute either.

32K seems quite low for two kids considering his income. Halle Berry is paying 16K for one kid and she's not making his kind of money.


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I meant Kendall, Kylie, Sofia Richie, etc. with that twenty year old comment. Kendall and Kylie have money and the likes of Scott and Tyga don't. But generally speaking, you can also find rich dudes without the kids...this guy ain't cute either.
> 
> 32K seems quite low for two kids considering his income. Halle Berry is paying 16K for one kid and she's not making his kind of money.


Travis Scott didn't have kids before Kylie.


----------



## mkr

Travis isn’t broke either. He probably doesn’t have Kylie numbers but he’s got a job that pays well.


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I meant Kendall, Kylie, Sofia Richie, etc. with that twenty year old comment. Kendall and Kylie have money and the likes of Scott and Tyga don't. But generally speaking, you can also find rich dudes without the kids...this guy ain't cute either.
> 
> 32K seems quite low for two kids considering his income. Halle Berry is paying 16K for one kid and she's not making his kind of money.


I read an article that said Blake covers all the kids expenses, school, activities, etc. So that 32k might seem low because of that plus she's also receiving child support for her other kid.  Brynn is a bum.....she'll have a kid by another baller soon.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

berrydiva said:


> Travis Scott didn't have kids before Kylie.



Sorry, that was confusing, didn't know Kylie's new boyfriend's name. I meant Scott Disick.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

berrydiva said:


> *I read an article that said Blake covers all the kids expenses, school, activities, etc. So that 32k might seem low because of that* plus she's also receiving child support for her other kid.  Brynn is a bum.....she'll have a kid by another baller soon.



That's pretty much what I was guessing.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nner-reveals-verge-mental-breakdown-LOVE.html
PMK plan to explain why no one wants to hire the new lips kendall. The difference between the two covers is striking( Real models and well kendull) . Honey no one wanted to hire you because you stink as model and you got your lips done. Although I am going to give her the benefit of the doubt and hope she was dealing with mental issues and not using it as a lame ass excuse because that would be f#cked up.


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> Travis isn’t broke either. He probably doesn’t have Kylie numbers but he’s got a job that pays well.




He definitely is not broke! My son is online AGAIN waiting and praying to be able to get the chance to buy another pair of his shoes he has with Nike!  The drama of it all![emoji1]


----------



## berrydiva

Viva La Fashion said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nner-reveals-verge-mental-breakdown-LOVE.html
> PMK plan to explain why no one wants to hire the new lips kendall. The difference between the two covers is striking( Real models and well kendull) . Honey no one wanted to hire you because you stink as model and you got your lips done. Although I am going to give her the benefit of the doubt and hope she was dealing with mental issues and not using it as a lame ass excuse because that would be f#cked up.


Kendall looks like she has to poop in this pic. lol


----------



## pukasonqo

berrydiva said:


> Kendall looks like she has to poop in this pic. lol



that is her version of intense and sexy


----------



## mkr

Maybe she knows everyone is laughing at her when she models. I mean she does suck at it.


----------



## Tina_Bina

Kylie’s handbag collection [emoji162]


----------



## Aimee3

Tina_Bina said:


> Kylie’s handbag collection [emoji162]




Did Kyle learn nothing from Kim’s experience with flaunting her jewelry?


----------



## mkr

Wow that’s the first time I saw the word learn in a K thread.


----------



## bag-princess

He wasn’t ready!!![emoji1][emoji1]

———————–

Ben Simmons Confirms He Is Dating Kendall Jenner And Says All The Media Attention Is ‘Annoying’


https://www.bet.com/news/sports/201...wood__FBPAGE__Link_1728018439&linkId=55683522


----------



## fashion16

I find many of those bags tacky and gaudy


----------



## mkr

fashion16 said:


> I find many of those bags tacky and gaudy


That's the Kardashian style!


----------



## Luv n bags

I love the mermaid Chanel!


----------



## Pandoravuitton

I actually think Kylie looks better with the fake fuller lips. Runs and hides. [emoji5]


----------



## White Orchid

Pandoravuitton said:


> I actually think Kylie looks better with the fake fuller lips. Runs and hides. [emoji5]


Even they’re way over done, I kind of agree, only because she was very, very plain-looking with her natural lips and nose.  Very.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

So for some unfathomable reason love magazine featured Kendall on its cover and this is what she recently has to say about the modeling industry


The statement made a lot of models very angry which I totally understand. Not everyone is born with money and some people actually work their asses off to reach to the place they are today and not wait for " PMK connections". The girl needs to shut up


----------



## pixiejenna

You never did 30 shows a year because your lazy and don’t want to really work. You like to pretend like you work “because you have a million things going on’’ but your definition of work is not an accurate one. Not to mention that you couldn’t even book 30 shows kendull because quite frankly you’re not in demand.


----------



## Sferics

Yay, here it is, let's interpret it as negatively as we could! Outrageous! 

Of course she do dot have to work and of course she never will understand a normal life.
Everybody knows that. She told it it from her point. *shrug* 
For me it comes across so petty and desperate to lurk for every little insignificans to make a big thing out of it in order to bash her (this appilies not only for her of course).


----------



## mkr

It's not insignificant to all the struggling models she offended. She got a free pass to the top so she should learn some respect.


----------



## AECornell

I mean she can do whatever she wants. Just because there are struggling models then Kendall has to work a million shows because she can? That’s dumb. And by default her not doing all the shows gives room for someone else to do it who might want it more...


----------



## Sferics

mkr said:


> It's not insignificant to all the struggling models she offended. She got a free pass to the top so she should learn some respect.


It is their choice to be offended. 
In every business there are people who have it easy for various reasons. 
And when it comes to models: For 99% who are not the top league it is hard...with or without  girls like Kendall. It is the nature of the job. 
I can't see where she is disrespectful. Thoughtless, ok...but again: It is reasonable from her point. 
For me: No reason to kick up a shindy. 
But I do understand it is fun to get excited about things some time^^


----------



## berrydiva

Sferics said:


> For me it comes across so petty and desperate to lurk for every little insignificans to make a big thing out of it in order to bash her (this appilies not only for her of course).


If not for lurking for insignificants to make a big deal, it wouldn't be a Kardashian/Jenner thread. Lol.  It's like the snapchat filters on the babies....who the eff cares and why is it a big deal at all but you know, anything and everything and nothing at all is a big deal in these threads.


----------



## Sferics

berrydiva said:


> If not for lurking for insignificants to make a big deal, it wouldn't be a Kardashian/Jenner thread. Lol.  It's like the snapchat filters on the babies....who the eff cares and why is it a big deal at all but you know, anything and everything and nothing at all is a big deal in these threads.


This, at least, is true


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> It's not insignificant to all the struggling models she offended. She got a free pass to the top so she should learn some respect.



ITA and her lack of self awareness is shocking.


----------



## pixiejenna

Honestly I’d be more shocked if she or anyone in that family (adults) showed any sense of self awareness.


----------



## prettyprincess

AECornell said:


> I mean she can do whatever she wants. Just because there are struggling models then Kendall has to work a million shows because she can? That’s dumb. And by default her not doing all the shows gives room for someone else to do it who might want it more...



No, but she shouldn’t criticize other models who have to work or how they have to work. She’s a tone deaf self entitled brat. If it wasn’t for her sisters porn and mommy pimping her out she would be “one of those girls.” That’s if she would’ve even made it on her own.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendall is just speaking the truth about her situation. It's perhaps not fair, but we are talking about the modeling world here. Are we really supposed to feel outraged for struggling models?  Modeling is not for the faint of heart. 

Speaking of which, I see Naomi's still got it and could still wipe the studio floors with many of the newer model set. The modeling business is just not the same today because of social media and the celebrity and fame who***re worship culture. What sells is what sells. Kendall- or rather the combined Kendall and Kardashian brand- obviously sells.


----------



## bag-princess

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Kendall is just speaking the truth about her situation. It's perhaps not fair, but we are talking about the modeling world here. Are we really supposed to feel outraged for struggling models?  Modeling is not for the faint of heart.
> 
> *Speaking of which, I see Naomi's still got it and could still wipe the studio floors with many of the newer model set.* The modeling business is just not the same today because of social media and the celebrity and fame who***re worship culture. What sells is what sells. Kendall- or rather the combined Kendall and Kardashian brand- obviously sells.




that is the truth!!!


----------



## bag-princess

Kendall apologized and clarified her comments!

———————-

 Kendall Jenner clarifies comments she made about fellow models -- that some deemed 'disrespectful'


Kendall Jenner is speaking out after a recent interview, in which some of comments that she made were construed by fans as having publicly trash-talked her lesser-known, lesser acclaimed performers.

During a recent interview with Love magazine, Jenner, 22, said about her modeling career, "Since the beginning we’ve been super selective about what shows I would do. I was never one of those girls who would do like 30 shows a season or whatever the f--- those girls do. More power to ‘em. But I had a million jobs, not only catwalks but everything else."


In Tweets on Tuesday, Jenner says, "I was misrepresented in a recent interview over the wknd & it’s important to clarify the meaning. It was intended to be entirely complimentary but unfortunately, my words were twisted & taken out of context.I want to be clear. The respect that I have for my peers is immeasurable!"


She continued, writing, "I get to experience first hand their tireless commitment, their work ethic, the endless days, the lack of sleep, separation from family and friends, stress of traveling, the toll on physical and mental health, yet they still make it all look effortless and beautiful."


She closed by saying how inspired she is by the models she works alongside with and that "i want everyone to win. SLAY ALWAYS."




https://www.goodmorningamerica.com/...comments-deemed-disrespectful-models-57330695


----------



## Lounorada

Stormi is one adorable baby!


----------



## berrydiva

She is a cutie pie.


----------



## redney

bag-princess said:


> Kendall apologized and clarified her comments!
> 
> ———————-
> 
> Kendall Jenner clarifies comments she made about fellow models -- that some deemed 'disrespectful'
> 
> 
> Kendall Jenner is speaking out after a recent interview, in which some of comments that she made were construed by fans as having publicly trash-talked her lesser-known, lesser acclaimed performers.
> 
> During a recent interview with Love magazine, Jenner, 22, said about her modeling career, "Since the beginning we’ve been super selective about what shows I would do. I was never one of those girls who would do like 30 shows a season or whatever the f--- those girls do. More power to ‘em. But I had a million jobs, not only catwalks but everything else."
> 
> 
> In Tweets on Tuesday, Jenner says, "I was misrepresented in a recent interview over the wknd & it’s important to clarify the meaning. It was intended to be entirely complimentary but unfortunately, my words were twisted & taken out of context.I want to be clear. The respect that I have for my peers is immeasurable!"
> 
> 
> She continued, writing, "I get to experience first hand their tireless commitment, their work ethic, the endless days, the lack of sleep, separation from family and friends, stress of traveling, the toll on physical and mental health, yet they still make it all look effortless and beautiful."
> 
> 
> She closed by saying how inspired she is by the models she works alongside with and that "i want everyone to win. SLAY ALWAYS."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.goodmorningamerica.com/...comments-deemed-disrespectful-models-57330695


Go have a Pepsi, Kendull. No way in h3ll you wrote that![emoji23]


----------



## redney

Stormi is adorable![emoji7]


----------



## White Orchid

I hate comparing babies but she is definitely the cutest one amongst all her cousins.


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> I hate comparing babies but she is definitely the cutest one amongst all her cousins.


I think we say that about every baby they have.


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> I think we say that about every baby they have.


Including Kourt’s?


----------



## roxaana

I think Kourt's babies are the cutest


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## bag-princess

*Kylie Jenner Surprises 'Queen' Kris Jenner with a $250K Red Ferrari for Her 63rd Birthday*



Kris Jenner got an early birthday gift from her daughter Kylie Jenner on Monday night, and it left her in tears!

Keeping Up the Kardashians[/a] momager doesn’t turn 63 until Nov. 5, but that didn’t stop her youngest daughter from surprising her with her “dream car” — a 488 Gran Turismo Berlinetta red Ferrari that retails for $250,000 (chump change for the “self-made” billionaire and cosmetics maven).

Kylie, of course, documented the big surprise for all her followers on her Instagram story. “I’m on my way to my mom’s house to surprise her with her birthday gift. I’ve had this for the last month and I’m so excited to finally be giving it to her,” she said. “It’s a little dark outside so I hope that you could see it good.”

With boyfriend Corey Gamble, 37, a pajama-clad Kris was dumbstruck seeing the vehicle in the driveway for the first time.”What? What is that? Are you kidding me?” she gasped. “That’s from you? Oh my god. Oh my god!”

After hugging her 21-year-old daughter and wiping back tears, Kris sat into the vehicle – joking that had she known Kylie was coming over, she “would have dressed cuter.”

“What is going on?” she asked. “I don’t even know what to do. How do I even start it?”

Kylie then snapped a series of pictures of the car, labelling one “488 For The Queen.” She later captioned a video on her Instagram with the same phrase.


https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/kylie-jenner-surprises-apos-queen-124317543.html


----------



## starrynite_87

bag-princess said:


> *Kylie Jenner Surprises 'Queen' Kris Jenner with a $250K Red Ferrari for Her 63rd Birthday*
> 
> 
> 
> Kris Jenner got an early birthday gift from her daughter Kylie Jenner on Monday night, and it left her in tears!
> 
> Keeping Up the Kardashians[/a] momager doesn’t turn 63 until Nov. 5, but that didn’t stop her youngest daughter from surprising her with her “dream car” — a 488 Gran Turismo Berlinetta red Ferrari that retails for $250,000 (chump change for the “self-made” billionaire and cosmetics maven).
> 
> Kylie, of course, documented the big surprise for all her followers on her Instagram story. “I’m on my way to my mom’s house to surprise her with her birthday gift. I’ve had this for the last month and I’m so excited to finally be giving it to her,” she said. “It’s a little dark outside so I hope that you could see it good.”
> 
> With boyfriend Corey Gamble, 37, a pajama-clad Kris was dumbstruck seeing the vehicle in the driveway for the first time.”What? What is that? Are you kidding me?” she gasped. “That’s from you? Oh my god. Oh my god!”
> 
> After hugging her 21-year-old daughter and wiping back tears, Kris sat into the vehicle – joking that had she known Kylie was coming over, she “would have dressed cuter.”
> 
> “What is going on?” she asked. “I don’t even know what to do. How do I even start it?”
> 
> Kylie then snapped a series of pictures of the car, labelling one “488 For The Queen.” She later captioned a video on her Instagram with the same phrase.
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/kylie-jenner-surprises-apos-queen-124317543.html
> View attachment 4237801



I love this... this is part of the reason why I became an entrepreneur, so that I can one day give my mother lavish gifts[emoji173]️


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> *Kylie Jenner Surprises 'Queen' Kris Jenner with a $250K Red Ferrari for Her 63rd Birthday*
> 
> 
> 
> Kris Jenner got an early birthday gift from her daughter Kylie Jenner on Monday night, and it left her in tears!
> 
> Keeping Up the Kardashians[/a] momager doesn’t turn 63 until Nov. 5, but that didn’t stop her youngest daughter from surprising her with her “dream car” — a 488 Gran Turismo Berlinetta red Ferrari that retails for $250,000 (chump change for the “self-made” billionaire and cosmetics maven).
> 
> Kylie, of course, documented the big surprise for all her followers on her Instagram story. “I’m on my way to my mom’s house to surprise her with her birthday gift. I’ve had this for the last month and I’m so excited to finally be giving it to her,” she said. “It’s a little dark outside so I hope that you could see it good.”
> 
> With boyfriend Corey Gamble, 37, a pajama-clad Kris was dumbstruck seeing the vehicle in the driveway for the first time.”What? What is that? Are you kidding me?” she gasped. “That’s from you? Oh my god. Oh my god!”
> 
> After hugging her 21-year-old daughter and wiping back tears, Kris sat into the vehicle – joking that had she known Kylie was coming over, she “would have dressed cuter.”
> 
> “What is going on?” she asked. “I don’t even know what to do. How do I even start it?”
> 
> Kylie then snapped a series of pictures of the car, labelling one “488 For The Queen.” She later captioned a video on her Instagram with the same phrase.
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/kylie-jenner-surprises-apos-queen-124317543.html
> View attachment 4237801


I see that Corey is still around.


----------



## chowlover2

uhpharm01 said:


> I see that Corey is still around.


Who else will carry her purse?


----------



## uhpharm01

chowlover2 said:


> Who else will carry her purse?


lol.


----------



## lulu212121

Kylie really has a thing for sports cars as gifts, receiving or giving.


----------



## berrydiva

chowlover2 said:


> Who else will carry her purse?


----------



## uhpharm01

I'm just shocked that man is still around.


----------



## kateincali

uhpharm01 said:


> I'm just shocked that man is still around.


I'm not. For that lifestyle I could convince myself Kris was my type, too.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

I wonder, with their lavish lifestyles, do they even truely get excited over an expensive car? That's all they own.


----------



## Voyageuse

I’ve given this some thought lately too.  Growing up in a solidly middle class neighborhood, I lusted over luxury brands, and while I currently drive a brand new car along the same lines, EVERYONE in my current neighborhood does too, so I don’t get excited about them anymore.


----------



## bag-princess

Kylie Jenner and Travis Scott Split the Cost of Their New $13.4M Mansion


Kylie Jenner, her rapper beau Travis Scott, and their 8-month-old daughter, Stormi Webster, have a brand new place to call home — and, of course, it's super epic. The family scooped up a Beverly Hills estate for $13.4 million, which Realtor reports is actually a very good deal indeed since the home first came onto the market back in 2016 at a cost of $14.9 million.


The six-bedroom, nine-bathroom abode is the fifth home that Kylie, who turned 21 in August, has purchased, and the first that she has bought in conjunction with Travis. According to The Los Angeles Times, the duo went dutch on the house, splitting the price 50/50.

Take a look inside this real estate "bargain" below.



http://www.bravotv.com/home-design/...lion-mansion?cid=soc_fb_HomeDesign_HomeDesign


----------



## uhpharm01

faith_ann said:


> I'm not. For that lifestyle I could convince myself Kris was my type, too.


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> Kylie Jenner and Travis Scott Split the Cost of Their New $13.4M Mansion
> 
> 
> Kylie Jenner, her rapper beau Travis Scott, and their 8-month-old daughter, Stormi Webster, have a brand new place to call home — and, of course, it's super epic. The family scooped up a Beverly Hills estate for $13.4 million, which Realtor reports is actually a very good deal indeed since the home first came onto the market back in 2016 at a cost of $14.9 million.
> 
> 
> The six-bedroom, nine-bathroom abode is the fifth home that Kylie, who turned 21 in August, has purchased, and the first that she has bought in conjunction with Travis. According to The Los Angeles Times, the duo went dutch on the house, splitting the price 50/50.
> 
> Take a look inside this real estate "bargain" below.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/home-design/...lion-mansion?cid=soc_fb_HomeDesign_HomeDesign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4238292


Wow. It’s beautiful


----------



## absolutpink

Voyageuse said:


> I’ve given this some thought lately too.  Growing up in a solidly middle class neighborhood, I lusted over luxury brands, and while I currently drive a brand new car along the same lines, EVERYONE in my current neighborhood does too, so I don’t get excited about them anymore.



Agreed. I was SO excited when I got my first BMW and I couldn't stop smiling and checking out the logo on the steering wheel, now 4-5 of them later, it's just what I drive. Don't get me wrong, I love my car, but I don't get that same rush of excitement that I used to get.


----------



## berrydiva

Voyageuse said:


> I’ve given this some thought lately too.  Growing up in a solidly middle class neighborhood, I lusted over luxury brands, and while I currently drive a brand new car along the same lines, EVERYONE in my current neighborhood does too, so I don’t get excited about them anymore.


Think when folks have cars like that it's more about the limited production and exclusivity that provides the excitement not just it being a luxury car. My car is nowhere near the cost of a 488 and it's not the first model I've owned from the manufacturer but the fact there were <400 shipped to the US then production stops makes it a bit more exciting - it becomes a conversation starter with enthusiast. Couple that with the 488 being an exotic car, there's probably only about 3,000 or so that will have been sold worldwide in the 3 years they made the car - it's all about the bragging with those cars. The Jenner/Kardashians women don't really seem like car enthusiast.


----------



## Jayne1

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I wonder, with their lavish lifestyles, do they even truely get excited over an expensive car? That's all they own.


Yes. They are constantly changing their expensive vehicles.  It seems meaningless to them and us.


----------



## TC1

lulu212121 said:


> Kylie really has a thing for sports cars as gifts, receiving or giving.


I noticed this too, yet you don't see her driving. Ever.


----------



## Jayne1

TC1 said:


> I noticed this too, yet you don't see her driving. Ever.


True -- but where will  she drive?  The mall? Not anymore I assume. Starbucks? She doesn't need to do the pap walk anymore.


----------



## TC1

Jayne1 said:


> True -- but where will  she drive?  The mall? Not anymore I assume. Starbucks? She doesn't need to do the pap walk anymore.


Well, Kim is photographed quite often driving. She doesn't need the pap walks anymore either.


----------



## mkr

TC1 said:


> Well, Kim is photographed quite often driving. She doesn't need the pap walks anymore either.



She still loves the pap walks but the paps stopped coming around.


----------



## Tivo

absolutpink said:


> Agreed. I was SO excited when I got my first BMW and I couldn't stop smiling and checking out the logo on the steering wheel, now 4-5 of them later, it's just what I drive. Don't get me wrong, I love my car, but I don't get that same rush of excitement that I used to get.


My dream car is the BMW M5! A gas sucker for sure but I don’t think I would ever tire of it. I’ve lusted after it for so long.


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> I noticed this too, yet you don't see her driving. Ever.



i think it is because of that accident she had a few years ago - i might have scared her so much that she doesn't like driving now.  my grandmother was like that - my mom said she had an accident and refused to drive again.


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


>



 they got along pretty good.


----------



## gypsumrose

berrydiva said:


> Think when folks have cars like that it's more about the limited production and exclusivity that provides the excitement not just it being a luxury car. My car is nowhere near the cost of a 488 and it's not the first model I've owned from the manufacturer but the fact there were <400 shipped to the US then production stops makes it a bit more exciting - it becomes a conversation starter with enthusiast. Couple that with the 488 being an exotic car, there's probably only about 3,000 or so that will have been sold worldwide in the 3 years they made the car - it's all about the bragging with those cars. *The Jenner/Kardashians women don't really seem like car enthusiast.*



I thought Kendall seemed to be a least for a little bit, didn't she? She was on Jay Leno's show about one of her cars too. Seems Kylie's eclipsed her in terms of purchases now though.


----------



## VickyB

Any ideas as to what the "raw story" Kendall is going to share with her fans tomorrow?
Daily Fail hinted that it is something that happened some years back. Kris is hash tagging "so proud of my daughter". Don't think she is coming out but I guess it is possible. I'm going with a Kendall "me too" story or abuse as a child. Regardless, I suspect it will not be the bombshell (or even a fully true incident) that Kris is playing it up to be. The Ks have commanded so very little media interest in the last year compared to previous years. Whatever it may be, is this PMK scraping from the top of the bottom of the K barrel for media attention? And Kendull has been instructed that it is her turn to take one for the K team?


----------



## pixiejenna

I’m guessing it’s a metoo story as well. My guess is that it somehow will relate to her “budding modeling career” and this is why she hasn’t been working much lately. I feel like if she wanted to come out she would have done that sooner then she wouldn’t have had to date the handful of guys publicly. I know that she wasn’t really dating them, more business arrangement type deals for publicity more then anything else. I feel like if she publicly dated women she’d get a lot more publicity no way PMK would pass that up lol. I also think that she’s taking one for the team as no one is really talking about any of them anymore. Hell kimbo is having baby #4 via surrogate and crickets. Thier show is tanking and they aren’t working like in the past, Kylie is the only one really hustling and she’s not going full force since she had stormy. So why come out with this story now? Everything this family dose is very carefully calculated/manipulated.  Whatever her story it’s going to be hard to take it for face value because this family isn’t known for being honest. I’m more interested in how her family specifically Caitlin will respond to this story. She’s not really a part of the group anymore but she was the one who really raised the girls more so than PMK. I recall a episode of keeping up with the k’s and PMK couldn’t even list 5 friends of the girls that’s how little she was involved with them. Cait was the main care giver and very active in thier lives until she came out as trans and was pretty much exiled.


----------



## TC1

If it is something like a me too story. It's disgusting (typical of Kris) that it would be "teased" on social media. If someone has life changing news...who needs a teaser and hashtags for attention?. Oh, yes...Kris Jenner


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> If it is something like a me too story. It's disgusting (typical of Kris) that it would be "teased" on social media. If someone has life changing news...who needs a teaser and hashtags for attention?. Oh, yes...Kris Jenner




you know Kris never passes up a moment!!


----------



## Sferics

It is sooooooooooooo embarassing! 
All this storybuilding for advertising an antiacneproduct? 
They grill her on twitter to a great extent and she deserves it.


----------



## rockhollow

Sferics said:


> It is sooooooooooooo embarassing!
> All this storybuilding for advertising an antiacneproduct?
> They grill her on twitter to a great extent and she deserves it.



Really, that's it? Kendall has acne?


----------



## Sferics

rockhollow said:


> Really, that's it? Kendall has acne?


Yes.
Just yes.

I can't even believe how stupid this is.


----------



## redney

PMK is reaching!


----------



## LittleStar88

How embarrassing to make such a big deal and it turns out to be acne. Not even worth mentioning.


----------



## VickyB

rockhollow said:


> Really, that's it? Kendall has acne?



ITA. 
Yikes, PMK must be freaking out that this is the best she had to work with to keep them relevant. 
I guess the "raw" PMK was referring to were the angry red pimples Kendull had to endure.


----------



## TC1

Trolling the internet of a huge story...only to hawk zit cream?...Ok Kris


----------



## bag-princess

seems like a lot of people actually thought that this was kendall's big "coming out" announcement!!! LOL   


*Twitter is livid that Kendall Jenner's big reveal is a big letdown*

*Over the weekend, Kris Jenner shared a cryptic video of her daughter Kendall Jenner on Instagram, stating that the 22-year-old model would be sharing her “most raw story” on Twitter on Sunday evening and that we should “be prepared to be moved.”

In the video, Kendall says, “When I was 14, I couldn’t reach as many people as I can now. Now that I’m 22 and I have this whole thing behind me I can speak to so many people and just be, like, I can help you, and it’s OK. I experience it, I’m very normal and, like, I understand you. Like, I can connect with you. I’m gonna try and help.”" In the video, Kendall says, “When I was 14, I couldn’t reach as many people as I can now. Now that I’m 22 and I have this whole thing behind me I can speak to so many people and just be, like, I can help you, and it’s OK. I experience it, I’m very normal and, like, I understand you. Like, I can connect with you. I’m gonna try and help.”

Theories had circulated online immediately after Kris’s announcement. Some fans speculated that Kendall would be opening up about her sexuality or anxiety." Theories had circulated online immediately after Kris’s announcement. Some fans speculated that Kendall would be opening up about her sexuality or anxiety.
But before the 2019 Golden Globes, the world finally found out Kendall’s “most raw story,” and it was not at all what anyone expected.

Kendall is the new face of Proactiv, a brand of skin care products." data-reactid="33">Kendall is the new face of Proactiv, a brand of skin care products.

In the ad, Kendall recalls attending the 2018 Golden Globes&nbsp;and getting trolled for her chin acne. “Went through the night, felt great. Then I remember going online and seeing all the horrible things people were saying about me and my skin,” Kendall said. “If you have acne, there’s a feeling that you’ll never get out of it, but there definitely is an ending and there definitely is a solution for you. For me, I can honestly say, that the magic was Proactiv. It’s a huge deal that I’m partnering with Proactiv.” "\In the ad, Kendall recalls attending the 2018 Golden Globes and getting trolled for her chin acne. “Went through the night, felt great. Then I remember going online and seeing all the horrible things people were saying about me and my skin,” Kendall said. “If you have acne, there’s a feeling that you’ll never get out of it, but there definitely is an ending and there definitely is a solution for you. For me, I can honestly say, that the magic was Proactiv. It’s a huge deal that I’m partnering with Proactiv.”

Fans didn’t seem to agree, as they shared on Twitter.
*


----------



## YSoLovely

^^I thought she was going to talk about her anxiety and the stigma and misconceptions surrounding mental issues. Silly me. 




LittleStar88 said:


> How embarrassing to make such a big deal and it turns out to be acne. Not even worth mentioning.



Doubly stupid knowing full well that she's getting professional skin treatments done and isn't using no Proactive.


----------



## Voyageuse

Meh...I still think my girfriend’s daughter Alexandria is a better Proactiv model.

https://www.ispot.tv/ad/wW6I/proactivmd-charcoal-pore-cleansing-brush


----------



## Jayne1

So Kris writes that Kendall is going to post a deeply personal subject on social media on Sunday, how proud of her she is and it's something that happened to her at 14.

Now we learn it's a sponsorship to hawk a pimple product. They get paid a lot of money to do that.  I remember when Puff Daddy or whatever he called himself at the time, got paid a million bucks by the company because he once had a pimple.


----------



## BagLovingMom

Well acne is deeply troubling, personal, and traumatic for many. I’m not on social media but it sounds like that aside, kris was up to her usual theatrics. I can see it being encouraging to many with acne, especially young people that a top model like Kendall suffers from it too.


----------



## sdkitty

BagLovingMom said:


> Well acne is deeply troubling, personal, and traumatic for many. I’m not on social media but it sounds like that aside, kris was up to her usual theatrics. I can see it being encouraging to many with acne, especially young people that a top model like Kendall suffers from it too.


I might agree with you if she wasn't getting a bunch of money to do it


----------



## BagLovingMom

^^ Well she is a paid spokesperson like many others. To me that Doesn’t  negate that she suffers from acne or that it affecfs her . I get it though, like I said -theatrics, but that’s the Kardashians-Jenners


----------



## sdkitty

BagLovingMom said:


> ^^ Well she is a paid spokesperson like many others. To me that Doesn’t  negate that she suffers from acne or that it affecfs her . I get it though, like I said -theatrics, but that’s the Kardashians-Jenners


can you have it both ways?  be paid big buck and then get credit for helping others?


----------



## CeeJay

Wait, what?!?!?   If Kendall had such bad skin as a teenager, wouldn't have shown up on TV?  Agree that Acne can be very horrific when you are that age (my poor sister suffered from it), I'm not sure I'm buying it with Kendall.  You see, after a while .. with all the 'stunts' that these folks have done, it's kind of like crying wolf now ..


----------



## BagLovingMom

I don’t see why not. Sigh, these Kardashian Jenner threads. Not speaking about any particular poster but these threads  are generally so very negative. *happily exits thread*


----------



## sdkitty

CeeJay said:


> Wait, what?!?!?   If Kendall had such bad skin as a teenager, wouldn't have shown up on TV?  Agree that Acne can be very horrific when you are that age (my poor sister suffered from it), I'm not sure I'm buying it with Kendall.  You see, after a while .. with all the 'stunts' that these folks have done, it's kind of like crying wolf now ..


and I think there are better treatments these days (esp for someone with money).  I don't see a lot of kids with bad acne


----------



## Sferics

BagLovingMom said:


> I don’t see why not. Sigh, these Kardashian Jenner threads. Not speaking about any particular poster but these threads  are generally so very negative. *happily exits thread*




It is not that she got this job, it is how they announced it 
as something so big and dramatic.


----------



## glamourous1098

If Kendall Jenner actually uses Proactiv, I'll eat my Gucci loafers.


----------



## megs0927

glamourous1098 said:


> If Kendall Jenner actually uses Proactiv, I'll eat my Gucci loafers.


----------



## bag-princess

Kylie Jenner's daughter, Stormi Webster, is turning one-year-old on February 1, and, already, Kylie is spoiling her for the celebration. To kick it off, Kylie took Stormi to a beach-side mansion at an undisclosed location. Then, in true Jenner-Kardashian fashion, she dressed Stormi in some of the season's biggest trends and snapped cute photos of her in them. The best part, though? She and best friend Jordyn Woods matched with Stormi, wearing the exact same outfit for the photo op.

While Stormi and Jordyn rocked identical one-pieces, Kylie wore a strapless bikini version. Both Kylie and Jordyn's suits are still available, and you can get them for...pause for emphasis...under $100 from White Fox Boutique.

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/kylie-jenner-starts-stormi-webster-185902242.html


----------



## TC1

LOL, she'll be trying to get that most liked IG title back...since the egg dethroned her


----------



## berrydiva

These Kardashian-Jenners are so simpleminded. More power to them...get money.  Lol


----------



## mkr

That photo is kinda creepy.


----------



## Sferics

bag-princess said:


> Kylie Jenner's daughter, Stormi Webster, is turning one-year-old on February 1, and, already, Kylie is spoiling her for the celebration. To kick it off, Kylie took Stormi to a beach-side mansion at an undisclosed location. Then, in true Jenner-Kardashian fashion, she dressed Stormi in some of the season's biggest trends and snapped cute photos of her in them. The best part, though? She and best friend Jordyn Woods matched with Stormi, wearing the exact same outfit for the photo op.
> 
> While Stormi and Jordyn rocked identical one-pieces, Kylie wore a strapless bikini version. Both Kylie and Jordyn's suits are still available, and you can get them for...pause for emphasis...under $100 from White Fox Boutique.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/kylie-jenner-starts-stormi-webster-185902242.html
> View attachment 4315054







If you cover their heads Stormy's bum looks like her breast - weird pic^^


----------



## afsweet

just what every 1 year old wants to do- go to a beachside mansion and take photos in bikinis.


----------



## redney

stephc005 said:


> just what every 1 year old wants to do- go to a beachside mansion and take photos in bikinis.


That's all her momma knows.


----------



## Sasha2012

Vanity Fair Oscar Party hosted by Radhika Jones at Wallis Annenberg Center for the Performing Arts on February 24, 2019 in Beverly Hills, California.













via Zimbio


----------



## snibor

Sasha2012 said:


> Vanity Fair Oscar Party hosted by Radhika Jones at Wallis Annenberg Center for the Performing Arts on February 24, 2019 in Beverly Hills, California.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via Zimbio



Ridiculous dress.  Sigh.


----------



## bisousx

I like the dress. Maybe even love it


----------



## berrydiva

Kendall does not have the body or legs for that dress.


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> Vanity Fair Oscar Party hosted by Radhika Jones at Wallis Annenberg Center for the Performing Arts on February 24, 2019 in Beverly Hills, California.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via Zimbio


being naked at the oscars


----------



## berrydiva

myown said:


> being naked at the oscars


To be fair, she attended the Vanity Fair party and wasn't invited to the actual Oscars lol


----------



## myown

berrydiva said:


> To be fair, she attended the Vanity Fair party and wasn't invited to the actual Oscars lol


my bad


----------



## mkr

She has no “it” factor whatsoever.


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> Vanity Fair Oscar Party hosted by Radhika Jones at Wallis Annenberg Center for the Performing Arts on February 24, 2019 in Beverly Hills, California.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via Zimbio




lawd bless poor bruce's heart!  they look like a pair of hottest messes together!
and kendall was plucked bare like a spring chicken! 




berrydiva said:


> Kendall does not have the body or legs for that dress.




nope!  not.at.all!!!!  #shetrieditthough


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> Kendall does not have the body or legs for that dress.


I think her legs look pretty great....now her dad's legs, that is another story


----------



## afsweet

no idea how not to flash your bits when wearing a dress like that.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> I think her legs look pretty great....now her dad's legs, that is another story


I'm jusr not much into the unshapely straight legs with no muscle tone or thighs in dresses like that...gives me lolita vibes.


----------



## Sferics

I think her body is stunning. She looks great.


----------



## vink

I think she looks ok in that dress. May not be perfect, but not too bad. I think her legs look ok.


----------



## bisousx

vink said:


> I think she looks ok in that dress. May not be perfect, but not too bad. I think her legs look ok.



I’ve seen worse


----------



## Sferics

Sasha2012 said:


> Vanity Fair Oscar Party hosted by Radhika Jones at Wallis Annenberg Center for the Performing Arts on February 24, 2019 in Beverly Hills, California.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via Zimbio





berrydiva said:


> I'm jusr not much into the unshapely straight legs with no muscle tone or thighs in dresses like that...gives me lolita vibes.




What is going on with Caitlyn's right knee? As this is (in biological terms) not the knee of an older woman where you perhaps would expect some "things".


----------



## sdkitty

Sferics said:


> What is going on with Caitlyn's right knee? As this is (in biological terms) not the knee of an older woman where you perhaps would expect some "things".


it is the leg of an older male athlete


----------



## redney

myown said:


> being naked at the oscars


The Kardashian way!


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> it is the leg of an older male athlete


 I just snorted.


----------



## chowlover2

sdkitty said:


> it is the leg of an older male athlete


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> I just snorted.


really....she's been a man most of her life....should have worn a longer dress


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks dated. It looks like she’s wearing a top and forgot her tuxedo pants. The shockingly revealing dress (which isn’t shocking anymore) and the long messy hair is very five years ago.


----------



## arnott

bag-princess said:


> lawd bless poor bruce's heart!  they look like a pair of hottest messes together!
> *and kendall was plucked bare like a spring chicken! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nope!  not.at.all!!!!  #shetrieditthough



What does that mean?


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Her hair could have better but otherwise she looks great imho.


----------



## beekmanhill

sdkitty said:


> I think her legs look pretty great....now her dad's legs, that is another story



I think her legs are great.  I think the dress is awful, vulgar, tacky.    Caitlyn looks like he has a swollen arthritic knee.


----------



## White Orchid

I prefer Renee’s legs over Kendall’s any day.


----------



## chowlover2

beekmanhill said:


> I think her legs are great.  I think the dress is awful, vulgar, tacky.    Caitlyn looks like he has a swollen arthritic knee.


You're right, that right knee looks awful.


----------



## lazeny

Kendall has really long legs. It would look better though if she did more squats and add more definition. 

Caitlyn knees looks painfull. I can’t imagine wearing heels with knees like that.


----------



## daisychainz

If you watch her walking in it she's constantly touching her vagay area to hold it down and not expose herself even further. She might have tried to appear confident but her motions to hold it down with almost every stepped showed she was uneasy with the "dress." I think it's crass but she comes from that type of family, and she's worn less on the VS runway, so whatever, being nearly naked is her only claim to fame.


----------



## sdkitty

daisychainz said:


> If you watch her walking in it she's constantly touching her vagay area to hold it down and not expose herself even further. She might have tried to appear confident but her motions to hold it down with almost every stepped showed she was uneasy with the "dress." I think it's crass but she comes from that type of family, and she's worn less on the VS runway, so whatever, being nearly naked is her only claim to fame.


maybe she's trying to catch up with her little sister....I think the whole family is
It's a shame because she is the only one with a halfway legit career IMO


----------



## Sferics

White Orchid said:


> View attachment 4353887
> 
> 
> I prefer Renee’s legs over Kendall’s any day.


Eew.


----------



## TC1

TMZ is reporting that Travis Scott postponed his tour to stay with Kylie after she accused him of cheating. Lawd this family...


----------



## pixiejenna

But according to life & style magazine she’s 3 months pregnant lol. Not surprised if he did cheat this family has the kind of track record that you kind of expect it.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

He was her rebound and they'd been dating for like a month before she got pregnant. The only reason they were together this long is because of their daughter.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Another storyline to puff up interest in this family...what Kris won't do to pander for attention.


----------



## Jayne1

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Another storyline to puff up interest in this family...what Kris won't do to pander for attention.


Kris is working overtime to make up story-lines. Her poor, sweet daughters overcoming drama and heartache.


----------



## VickyB

Jayne1 said:


> Kris is working overtime to make up story-lines. Her poor, sweet daughters overcoming drama and heartache.



Yes, but she doesn't get that nobody is sympathetic if they are cheated on.


----------



## berrydiva

Sferics said:


> Eew.


----------



## Storm702

Sasha2012 said:


> Vanity Fair Oscar Party hosted by Radhika Jones at Wallis Annenberg Center for the Performing Arts on February 24, 2019 in Beverly Hills, California.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via Zimbio


Every time I see Bruce in a dress, "Dude Looks Like a Lady" plays in my head


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> But according to life & style magazine she’s 3 months pregnant lol. Not surprised if he did cheat this family has the kind of track record that you kind of expect it.




and i see now that several "sources" have reported that Travis has moved out and that she is all alone in that big house by herself with the baby since Jordyn is also gone. i don't know if it is Kris at work doing what she does best to get interest or not!


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> and i see now that several "sources" have reported that Travis has moved out and that she is all alone in that big house by herself with the baby since Jordyn is also gone. i don't know if it is Kris at work doing what she does best to get interest or not!


But none of these men lived with them so how are they moving out? Lol


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> But none of these men lived with them so how are they moving out? Lol


I know very little about these people.  Most of what I see is her on the PF.  But to me, I wonder if they have a real life.....or is it all just for TV/social media?


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> I know very little about these people.  Most of what I see is her on the PF.  But to me, I wonder if they have a real life.....or is it all just for TV/social media?


I usually only see what's posted too but I thought I saw one article that said Travis went to his house in LA or something like that....seems like they don't live with any of these guys in reality.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> I usually only see what's posted too but I thought I saw one article that said Travis went to his house in LA or something like that....seems like they don't live with any of these guys in reality.


nothing about these people is real to me.....they have sold their souls....look at Kylie.  she's so young and her face has been totally transformed.  I know it's made her rich but still seems wrong to me


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

berrydiva said:


> But none of these men lived with them so how are they moving out? Lol



They don't even like these men honestly.


----------



## sdkitty

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> They don't even like these men honestly.


is there some momager rule that they should all be with black men?  I don't care who someone loves but in their case it seems like another market strategy.


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> They don't even like these men honestly.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

sdkitty said:


> is there some momager rule that they should all be with black men?  I don't care who someone loves but in their case it seems like another market strategy.




In their case, it feeds their narc racism and they can exploit black people for their culture with it. After all, the evidence of black fetishization, and the fact the  Klogre, Rob, Kylie and Kim have all been videoed using the N word (Kylie and Rob on Snapchat, Kim and Klogre on thier TV show, but the word was edited out) is there for everyone to see.


----------



## sdkitty

BagsNBaguettes said:


> In their case, it feeds their narc racism and they can exploit black people for their culture with it. After all, the evidence of black fetishization, and the fact the  Klogre, Rob, Kylie and Kim have all been videoed using the N word (Kylie and Rob on Snapchat, Kim and Klogre on thier TV show, but the word was edited out) is there for everyone to see.


I guess they feel entitled to use that word - like they are black or something.  I have no use for any of them


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Congrats to Kylie on being named the youngest self made billionaire by Forbes magazine. The last woman to accomplish that feat from Forbes and their fact checkers was Elizabeth Holmes.

_ In 2015, Forbes named Holmes as the youngest and wealthiest self-made female billionaire in America on the basis of a $9 billion valuation of Theranos. By the next year, following revelations of potential fraud, Forbes revised her net worth to zero dollars._


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> Congrats to Kylie on being named the youngest self made billionaire by Forbes magazine. The last woman to accomplish that feat from Forbes and their fact checkers was Elizabeth Holmes.
> 
> _ In 2015, Forbes named Holmes as the youngest and wealthiest self-made female billionaire in America on the basis of a $9 billion valuation of Theranos. By the next year, following revelations of potential fraud, Forbes revised her net worth to zero dollars._


----------



## clydekiwi

BagsNBaguettes said:


> In their case, it feeds their narc racism and they can exploit black people for their culture with it. After all, the evidence of black fetishization, and the fact the  Klogre, Rob, Kylie and Kim have all been videoed using the N word (Kylie and Rob on Snapchat, Kim and Klogre on thier TV show, but the word was edited out) is there for everyone to see.



Are you saying they are racist in disguise? I don’t believe that. If so, then why would they have biracial children?


----------



## CeeJay

HA - the biggest BS article I've ever seen on Kylie .. "no plastic surgery", seriously?!?!?!?! 
https://www.huffpost.com/entry/kylie-jenner-plastic-surgery-paper_n_5c6c57e0e4b0afa4defd84ba


----------



## berrydiva

clydekiwi said:


> Are you saying they are racist in disguise? I don’t believe that. If so, then why would they have biracial children?


Slave masters had kids with/married/slept with their slaves all the time. Same goes for Nazis in Germany. Please stop believing that racists don't fetishize the same race they dislike or look down upon. This is in general and not about the Kardashians....seems many people believe that just by having a black friend/spouse/lover/kid that one can't be racist and that's simply not true. Chelsea Handler is a perfect example.

I don't believe that the Kardashians are racists per se but I do believe that they have a very strong superiority complex over black women. Some can interpret having a superiority complex over a particular group as a form of racism. Once that superiority complex is coupled with wealth/power is when it creates racism. I just think they were conditioned to believe that they're superior moreso than it manifested internally.


----------



## keodi

berrydiva said:


> Slave masters had kids with/married/slept with their slaves all the time. Same goes for Nazis in Germany. Please stop believing that racists don't fetishize the same race they dislike or look down upon. This is in general and not about the Kardashians....seems many people believe that just by having a black friend/spouse/lover/kid that one can't be racist and that's simply not true. Chelsea Handler is a perfect example.
> 
> *I don't believe that the Kardashians are racists per se but I do believe that they have a very strong superiority complex over black women. Some can interpret having a superiority complex over a particular group as a form of racism. Once that superiority complex is coupled with wealth/power is when it creates racism. I just think they were conditioned to believe that they're superior moreso than it manifested internally.*


I totally agree!


----------



## Jayne1

How can Kylie be a billionaire? Someone please explain how the often poorly reviewed makeup can make her a billionaire. Is Seed Beauty also fabulously rich?  

Her company is privately owned, so we don't really know the sales and profits, but does she have money in the bank and can she sell the company for a billion, the amount Forbes is claiming it is worth?

Curious if anyone can explain this to me.


----------



## chowlover2

Jayne1 said:


> How can Kylie be a billionaire? Someone please explain how the often poorly reviewed makeup can make her a billionaire. Is Seed Beauty also fabulously rich?
> 
> Her company is privately owned, so we don't really know the sales and profits, but does she have money in the bank and can she sell the company for a billion, the amount Forbes is claiming it is worth?
> 
> Curious if anyone can explain this to me.


I'm with you!


----------



## pukasonqo

CeeJay said:


> HA - the biggest BS article I've ever seen on Kylie .. "no plastic surgery", seriously?!?!?!?!
> https://www.huffpost.com/entry/kylie-jenner-plastic-surgery-paper_n_5c6c57e0e4b0afa4defd84ba



well, we all know the kartrashians are all natural and is all just kontouring


----------



## LittleStar88

Jayne1 said:


> How can Kylie be a billionaire? Someone please explain how the often poorly reviewed makeup can make her a billionaire. Is Seed Beauty also fabulously rich?
> 
> Her company is privately owned, so we don't really know the sales and profits, but does she have money in the bank and can she sell the company for a billion, the amount Forbes is claiming it is worth?
> 
> Curious if anyone can explain this to me.


I am still stuck on how they insist she is *self-made* 

Oprah is self-made. Kylie has been groomed to be a cash cow from the get go, has access to people, resources, funding, and help that "ordinary folk" don't have. Self-made my @ss.


----------



## redney

LittleStar88 said:


> I am still stuck on how they insist she is *self-made*
> 
> Oprah is self-made. Kylie has been groomed to be a cash cow from the get go, has access to people, resources, funding, and help that "ordinary folk" don't have. Self-made my @ss.


Agree. If anyone deserves credit it's PMK who hustled her butt off.


----------



## mkr

PMK isn’t even self made. She married a rich lawyer.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> PMK isn’t even self made. She married a rich lawyer.


After her, Nicole Simpson and the legend Faye Resnick coked up and whored up the Hollywood scene.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Kris hustled sure but she made the money by sexualizing her daughters.  As far a managing, she hasn’t been able to do much for ‘sox’  Rob.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Encore Hermes said:


> Kris hustled sure but she made the money by sexualizing her daughters.  As far a managing, she hasn’t been able to do much for ‘sox’  Rob.



I don’t think anyone can do anything for Rob.


----------



## clydekiwi

berrydiva said:


> Slave masters had kids with/married/slept with their slaves all the time. Same goes for Nazis in Germany. Please stop believing that racists don't fetishize the same race they dislike or look down upon. This is in general and not about the Kardashians....seems many people believe that just by having a black friend/spouse/lover/kid that one can't be racist and that's simply not true. Chelsea Handler is a perfect example.
> 
> I don't believe that the Kardashians are racists per se but I do believe that they have a very strong superiority complex over black women. Some can interpret having a superiority complex over a particular group as a form of racism. Once that superiority complex is coupled with wealth/power is when it creates racism. I just think they were conditioned to believe that they're superior moreso than it manifested internally.



I guess you’re right. I just don’t understand that way of thinking because im not racist. And as far as slave owners those people were just evil and disgusting to me


----------



## bag-princess

Encore Hermes said:


> Kris hustled sure but she made the money by sexualizing her daughters.  As far a managing, she hasn’t been able to do much for ‘sox’  Rob.



 Because she ain’t trying!  And he doesn’t have the girls thirst - ambition. Thirsty ambition??? Yeah that’s better! [emoji1]


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Self made is a term that merely means you didn’t inherit the bulk of your wealth or your company. Nobody is self made in the literal sense of the term. Everybody with wealth relies on being a part of a society that enables the accumulation of wealth and all of the accompany policy and infrastructure they benefit from and all of the other people who helped get them there.


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Self made is a term that merely means you didn’t inherit the bulk of your wealth or your company. Nobody is self made in the literal sense of the term. Everybody with wealth relies on being a part of a society that enables the accumulation of wealth and all of the accompany policy and infrastructure they benefit from and all of the other people who helped get them there.


That's a given because we live in a society but there's a major difference in someone who builds a business that they started in their garage or kitchen into an empire vs someone who used connections due to existing wealth/fame/family/etc. It's very disingenuous to say one is "self-made" if it's a case of the latter.

Either way, unless Seed beauty is sitting on a few billion, the claims that she's a billionaire are ridiculous. Spatz Labs, who does the manufacturing, seems to only be worth ~$30M and ColourPop was worth about $200M last I saw. No way Kylie cosmetics is worth $1B.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

clydekiwi said:


> Are you saying they are racist in disguise? I don’t believe that. If so, then why would they have biracial children?



See here:



berrydiva said:


> Slave masters had kids with/married/slept with their slaves all the time. Same goes for Nazis in Germany. Please stop believing that racists don't fetishize the same race they dislike or look down upon. This is in general and not about the Kardashians....seems many people believe that just by having a black friend/spouse/lover/kid that one can't be racist and that's simply not true. Chelsea Handler is a perfect example.
> 
> I don't believe that the Kardashians are racists per se but I do believe that they have a very strong superiority complex over black women. Some can interpret having a superiority complex over a particular group as a form of racism. Once that superiority complex is coupled with wealth/power is when it creates racism. I just think they were conditioned to believe that they're superior moreso than it manifested internally.



Also, they are racist. There are Snapchats that are still up online in which, Khloe,Kylie, Rob and Kim were all shown using the N word and Khloe and Kim even uttered it on their show (but it was bleeped/edited out.)



Jayne1 said:


> How can Kylie be a billionaire? Someone please explain how the often poorly reviewed makeup can make her a billionaire. Is Seed Beauty also fabulously rich?
> 
> Her company is privately owned, so we don't really know the sales and profits, but does she have money in the bank and can she sell the company for a billion, the amount Forbes is claiming it is worth?
> 
> Curious if anyone can explain this to me.




She's not. The parent company that produces her cosmetics doesn't even gross a billion dollars in five or ten years, so how is she a billionairess? All you have to do is search public tax filings and business records via FOIA and the truth will reveal itself.


----------



## Charles

LittleStar88 said:


> I am still stuck on how they insist she is *self-made*
> 
> Oprah is self-made. Kylie has been groomed to be a cash cow from the get go, has access to people, resources, funding, and help that "ordinary folk" don't have. Self-made my @ss.



Right!?  If I was born into that family (well, that gave me shivers...) I'd be a billionaire too.
I mean, I'm not gonna say she didn't work hard or hustle, but she sure AF wouldn't be a billionaire if she was Kylie Smith from Gary, Indiana.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> Slave masters had kids with/married/slept with their slaves all the time. Same goes for Nazis in Germany. Please stop believing that racists don't fetishize the same race they dislike or look down upon. This is in general and not about the Kardashians....seems many people believe that just by having a black friend/spouse/lover/kid that one can't be racist and that's simply not true. Chelsea Handler is a perfect example.
> 
> I don't believe that the Kardashians are racists per se but I do believe that they have a very strong superiority complex over black women. Some can interpret having a superiority complex over a particular group as a form of racism. Once that superiority complex is coupled with wealth/power is when it creates racism. I just think they were conditioned to believe that they're superior moreso than it manifested internally.



you're not saying you need to have wealth/power to be racist are you?

racism can come in many forms and degrees IMO.  Blacks can hate Hispanics.  Asians can hate blacks and hispanics and of course there are whites who hate blacks and or other people who aren't white.

even people who try to be enlightened can have some traces of prejudice from their upbringing IMO

and as I guess you're saying in the case of this family, they think they are superior to black women but they want to be with black men


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> you're not saying you need to have wealth/power to be racist are you?


Wealth and power are what supports racism. Racism is not just about one believing they are superior to another but also using their position and power to exercise that belief. It's having the ability to put into motion social and political disadvantages/oppression. What it is not is saying a word or having a thought but giving those words and thoughts power to breed systematic contempt for those one thinks is inferior. It's also using said wealth/power to push imagery, media and conditioning to reinforce that belief of superiority to build support.



> racism can come in many forms and degrees IMO.  Blacks can hate Hispanics.  Asians can hate blacks and hispanics and of course there are whites who hate blacks and or other people who aren't white.


Racism comes in one form only: discrimination + wealth/power to organize around that discrimination. Hating someone due to their race/ethnicity alone is not racism - it's just being a bigot. Bigotry and prejudice can come in many forms and degrees. However, without the ability to weaponize said bigotry, all someone is...is a bigot.



> even people who try to be enlightened can have some traces of prejudice from their upbringing IMO


Everyone has prejudices....look around this board and you see opinions flying left and right. lol. A prejudice doesn't always have to be harmful but we've socialized the word as such. Once a prejudice is coupled with negative actions that's when it's problematic because that's when it takes on a form that looks closer to discrimination. Someone who dislikes hiring women because they have babies which takes time from the workplace is exhibiting a form of discrimination. However, someone who vehemently dislikes the cheating NE Patriots with a burning passion because they favor the NY Football Giants, such as myself , is exhibiting a prejudice but it's not harmful.



> and as I guess you're saying in the case of this family, they think they are superior to black women but they want to be with black men


I think the Kardashian sisters have been conditioned to believe they are superior to black women which began with Kris....she realized the formula quickly. Tyga told Kylie that her path to becoming more relevant was that she needed to use black people's culture and part of doing that was fashioning herself as a black woman....in the most superficial way. Kanye told them what makes them so dope is that they're white women with "black women swag". They have been made to believe by many rappers, who were probably just looking to smash, that they were on a pedestal above others. They surround themselves with black women, who won't challenge them, to absorb and mimic - notice how Serena, Ciara, Kelly Rowland, etc no longer hang with them. I personally think that part of their black men fetish is rooted in their belief they're superior to black women.


----------



## Voyageuse

Wow!  I think too much credit is given to the Kartrashians.  They’re not smart enough to be that strategic or devious.  I’m sure I’ll get crucified for saying this, but they’re pretty, trashy and rich...much like J. Lo and Beyoncé, but without the marginal talent.


----------



## k5ml3k

sdkitty said:


> it is the leg of an older male athlete



I am DYING!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Storm702

I was trying to quote the tweet, but the best response I saw to the self made billionaire headline was essentially along the lines of "if you're using self-made to describe her face, then yes"


----------



## LavenderIce

Storm702 said:


> I was trying to quote the tweet, but the best response I saw to the self made billionaire headline was essentially along the lines of "if you're using self-made to describe her face, then yes"


----------



## Ceeyahd

Voyageuse said:


> Wow!  I think too much credit is given to the Kartrashians.  They’re not smart enough to be that strategic or devious.  I’m sure I’ll get crucified for saying this, but they’re pretty, trashy and rich...much like J. Lo and Beyoncé, but without the marginal talent.



It's not difficult to be a social climber, and social climbing is basically what this family has done.


----------



## TC1

Who does Kris know at Forbes that's pumping this "Youngest self made billionaire in history" nonsense?


----------



## Jayne1

TC1 said:


> Who does Kris know at Forbes that's pumping this "Youngest self made billionaire in history" nonsense?


That's what I keep wondering.  She can be self made or not, I wonder who would buy her company for a billion, the amount Forbes is claiming it's worth.


----------



## kittenslingerie

berrydiva said:


> Wealth and power are what supports racism. Racism is not just about one believing they are superior to another but also using their position and power to exercise that belief. It's having the ability to put into motion social and political disadvantages/oppression. What it is not is saying a word or having a thought but giving those words and thoughts power to breed systematic contempt for those one thinks is inferior. It's also using said wealth/power to push imagery, media and conditioning to reinforce that belief of superiority to build support.
> 
> Racism comes in one form only: discrimination + wealth/power to organize around that discrimination. Hating someone due to their race/ethnicity alone is not racism - it's just being a bigot. Bigotry and prejudice can come in many forms and degrees. However, without the ability to weaponize said bigotry, all someone is...is a bigot.
> 
> Everyone has prejudices....look around this board and you see opinions flying left and right. lol. A prejudice doesn't always have to be harmful but we've socialized the word as such. Once a prejudice is coupled with negative actions that's when it's problematic because that's when it takes on a form that looks closer to discrimination. Someone who dislikes hiring women because they have babies which takes time from the workplace is exhibiting a form of discrimination. However, someone who vehemently dislikes the cheating NE Patriots with a burning passion because they favor the NY Football Giants, such as myself , is exhibiting a prejudice but it's not harmful.
> 
> I think the Kardashian sisters have been conditioned to believe they are superior to black women which began with Kris....she realized the formula quickly. Tyga told Kylie that her path to becoming more relevant was that she needed to use black people's culture and part of doing that was fashioning herself as a black woman....in the most superficial way. Kanye told them what makes them so dope is that they're white women with "black women swag". They have been made to believe by many rappers, who were probably just looking to smash, that they were on a pedestal above others. They surround themselves with black women, who won't challenge them, to absorb and mimic - notice how Serena, Ciara, Kelly Rowland, etc no longer hang with them. I personally think that part of their black men fetish is rooted in their belief they're superior to black women.


Wow, the guru has spoken. The Kardashians have become the root of racism, lol.


----------



## berrydiva

kittenslingerie said:


> Wow, the guru has spoken. The Kardashians have become the root of racism, lol.


No one said that, I was responding to a question asked to me directly. Maybe read, learn and choose not to condescend those who live the walk before you decide to get bold with you're keyboard. Yall get so pumped from behind a keyboard but wouldn't dare in person. You can put all that back there though.


----------



## meluvs2shop

TC1 said:


> Who does Kris know at Forbes that's pumping this "Youngest self made billionaire in history" nonsense?


I use to respect Forbes and the like but now these once reputable media housing companies have also bought into the crazy celebrity Hollywood life.


----------



## BagLovingMom

Oy vey this thread


----------



## CeeJay

berrydiva said:


> Everyone has prejudices....look around this board and you see opinions flying left and right. lol. A prejudice doesn't always have to be harmful but we've socialized the word as such. Once a prejudice is coupled with negative actions that's when it's problematic because that's when it takes on a form that looks closer to discrimination. Someone who dislikes hiring women because they have babies which takes time from the workplace is exhibiting a form of discrimination. However, someone who *vehemently dislikes the cheating NE Patriots with a burning passion because they favor the NY Football Giants, such as myself* , is exhibiting a prejudice but it's not harmful.


Sorry, had to chuckle at this because .. having grown up in Connecticut, my Father was a STAUNCH NY Giants fan; you didn't dare root for anyone else.  When I moved to Boston, I QUICKLY found that if you walked around in ANY NY attire, you were going to get attacked (_mostly verbally, but sadly - there have been some cases of physical attacks after BOS-NY games_).  So, just a warning .. don't wear NY gear in Boston!  Cheers ..


----------



## CeeJay

meluvs2shop said:


> I use to respect Forbes and the like but now these once reputable media housing companies have also bought into the crazy celebrity Hollywood life.


Same here, but after this 'trash' .. nope, no more.  From what I've seen from various other media outlets, Forbes is getting a LOT of very negative comments about this FAKE NEWS story!


----------



## berrydiva

CeeJay said:


> Sorry, had to chuckle at this because .. having grown up in Connecticut, my Father was a STAUNCH NY Giants fan; you didn't dare root for anyone else.  When I moved to Boston, I QUICKLY found that if you walked around in ANY NY attire, you were going to get attacked (_mostly verbally, but sadly - there have been some cases of physical attacks after BOS-NY games_).  So, just a warning .. don't wear NY gear in Boston!  Cheers ..


lol.  I learned that the hard way. Same goes for Philly fans lmao.  Being a sport fan is dangerous work


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> lol.  I learned that the hard way. Same goes for Philly fans lmao.  Being a sport fan is dangerous work



Philly fans don’t even like Philly fans!


----------



## CeeJay

berrydiva said:


> lol.  I learned that the hard way. Same goes for Philly fans lmao.  Being a sport fan is dangerous work


HA - YES, it can be!!!  So, how do you think I'm doing out here in LA .. when the Red Sox beat the Dodgers (World Series) and then the Patriots beat the Rams?!?!  .. and mind you, my car has many VERY visible "Boston" references on it!  I had one guy actually throw his entire grocery bag at me; what an a@@ .. ruin your groceries over that?  Sheesh ..


----------



## gypsumrose

I think the problem is just the Forbes definition. I'm assuming when they made the definition they didn't think of an advantage like coming from a filthy rich and "famous" family. According to the definition they used, she definitely qualifies. I wouldn't knock Forbes for that. Whether she counts as self-made by a normal person's definition, definitely not....


----------



## berrydiva

CeeJay said:


> HA - YES, it can be!!!  So, how do you think I'm doing out here in LA .. when the Red Sox beat the Dodgers (World Series) and then the Patriots beat the Rams?!?!  .. and mind you, my car has many VERY visible "Boston" references on it!  I had one guy actually throw his entire grocery bag at me; what an a@@ .. ruin your groceries over that?  Sheesh ..


I would've salvaged what groceries I could and told him thanks 

Jokes aside....that's completely crazy and taking fandom too far


----------



## berrydiva

gypsumrose said:


> I think the problem is just the Forbes definition. I'm assuming when they made the definition they didn't think of an advantage like coming from a filthy rich and "famous" family. According to the definition they used, she definitely qualifies. I wouldn't knock Forbes for that. Whether she counts as self-made by a normal person's definition, definitely not....


How does she qualify when they're making up numbers? Lol. Wouldn't Seed Beauty need to be worth a whole lot more if her company was anywhere near the amount they claim?


----------



## gypsumrose

berrydiva said:


> How does she qualify when they're making up numbers? Lol. Wouldn't Seed Beauty need to be worth a whole lot more if her company was anywhere near the amount they claim?



That's a good point. I guess I was just speaking to the "self-made" part.


----------



## bag-princess

Well, it's official: Kylie Jenner is engaged to Travis Scott! She made the announcement on Instagram today, showing off pics from the moment her man proposed, as well as a glimpse of the ring, and loved-up pics of their family including baby Stormi.

https://www.bravotv.com/the-feast/k...tures-ring-cake-stormi?cid=soc_fb_Feast_Feast


----------



## Encore Hermes

Atm I think they are teasing it for the tv show. Congrats and good luck Travis.....


----------



## CeeJay

bag-princess said:


> Well, it's official: Kylie Jenner is engaged to Travis Scott! She made the announcement on Instagram today, showing off pics from the moment her man proposed, as well as a glimpse of the ring, and loved-up pics of their family including baby Stormi.
> 
> https://www.bravotv.com/the-feast/k...tures-ring-cake-stormi?cid=soc_fb_Feast_Feast


Hmmm .. well, this should be interesting re: how Khloe reacts!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

CeeJay said:


> Hmmm .. well, this should be interesting re: how Khloe reacts!!!



she’ll announce her new revenge body and post semi naked pics of herself


----------



## redney

CeeJay said:


> Hmmm .. well, this should be interesting re: how Khloe reacts!!!


Khloe took the picture of the birthday cake and posted it to her own IG.


----------



## TC1

bag-princess said:


> Well, it's official: Kylie Jenner is engaged to Travis Scott! She made the announcement on Instagram today, showing off pics from the moment her man proposed, as well as a glimpse of the ring, and loved-up pics of their family including baby Stormi.
> 
> https://www.bravotv.com/the-feast/k...tures-ring-cake-stormi?cid=soc_fb_Feast_Feast


The article is so misleading. I don't think there was an engagement or announcement?. I saw those pics on her IG and they always call each other "wifey" "hubby" etc. I'm sure Kris would have given TMZ the scoop ($$$) if it were legit.
As far as wearing a ring..this family is famous for trolling the world with that tactic.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

CeeJay said:


> Hmmm .. well, this should be interesting re: how Khloe reacts!!!


 
You forgot the doctoral thesis on how she isn't validated by a man, using at least 23 buzz words to describe herself...


----------



## Storm702

Just gonna leave this here....


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Storm702 said:


> Just gonna leave this here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426172



I saw that! It was great LMAO


----------



## LavenderIce

Marlon is hilarious.


----------



## Lounorada

Storm702 said:


> Just gonna leave this here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426172


----------



## White Orchid

LavenderIce said:


> Marlon is hilarious.


And funny and hot


----------



## LavenderIce

White Orchid said:


> And funny and hot


His hotness came out of nowhere, for me anyway.


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


>





[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] that boy is psycho and I love him!!!


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Storm702 said:


> Just gonna leave this here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426172



That is hilarious! I think I wanna watch White Chicks now... lol


----------



## Tivo

Did I miss some tea?

What’s up with the Travis Scott & Kendall thread?


----------



## bag-princess

recent appearance of Kylie and Kris on Ellen


----------



## minababe

kendall is blonde now. suits her.


----------



## bag-princess

minababe said:


> kendall is blonde now. suits her.



i don't think so


----------



## prettyprincess

I wonder if Kylie’s hospitalization has anything to do with all the plastic surgery? I’ve read that breast implants and bum shots can cause serious autoimmune issues.


----------



## meluvs2shop

bag-princess said:


> recent appearance of Kylie and Kris on Ellen



Kylie is like a dead fish in this emotional segment. Jesus, Mary and Joseph who raised her? Monks?!!!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

prettyprincess said:


> I wonder if Kylie’s hospitalization has anything to do with all the plastic surgery? I’ve read that breast implants and bum shots can cause serious autoimmune issues.




I wonder if it has more to do with her getting more work done, myself...


----------



## prettyprincess

BagsNBaguettes said:


> I wonder if it has more to do with her getting more work done, myself...


I hope that’s not the case, she looks crazy as it is. Her behind is outrageous.


----------



## pukasonqo

prettyprincess said:


> I wonder if Kylie’s hospitalization has anything to do with all the plastic surgery? I’ve read that breast implants and bum shots can cause serious autoimmune issues.


could be like those “dentist” visits her older sisters are fond off
hope is nothing serious


----------



## TC1

TMZ is reporting that Travis & Kylie have decided to take a break from their relationship.


----------



## V0N1B2

TC1 said:


> TMZ is reporting that Travis & Kylie have decided to take a break from their relationship.


I'm sure her first reaction was


----------



## LavenderIce

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm sure her first reaction was


----------



## pixiejenna

I just read the TMZ article and find it interesting that they have already taken breaks before. As crazy as it was for them to have a kid so quickly I think that she's grown a lot since she's had stormi. I don't know if he's grown as much since becoming a father. She seems to be at least smart enough to not jump into marriage just because she has a kid with him. Although I think that's more of a money driven move than anything else.  I feel like if she wasn't as successful as she is and he was the bread winner she would have married him long ago.


----------



## bag-princess

Kylie Jenner files to trademark “rise and shine”

https://www.tmz.com/2019/10/22/kylie-jenner-trademark-rise-and-shine/


----------



## lanasyogamama

I know the baby was already probably  awake, but for some reason her slamming on the full overhead lights on a baby that’s waking up bums me out.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Haven’t watched it but the Camera crew was already set up right? So the baby was awake. Might have been staged on a set and not even morning.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Encore Hermes said:


> Haven’t watched it but the Camera crew was already set up right? So the baby was awake. Might have been staged on a set and not even morning.


Yes, you’re right.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Everything about them/their lives is a farce...I'm not even sure they know what reality is anymore.


----------



## bag-princess

great balls of fire!!!!!!!   


*Kylie Jenner sells majority stake of her massive cosmetics company for $600 million*


After four years of owning 100% of the brand, Kylie Jenner has agreed to sell a little more than half of her business to Coty.

For $600 million, 51% of Kylie Cosmetics is reportedly being sold to the beauty giant, which also houses big name brand CoverGirl and Clairol.


"I'm excited to partner with Coty to continue to reach even more fans of Kylie Cosmetics and Kylie Skin around the world," said Jenner in a statement. "I look forward to continuing the creativity and ingenuity for each collection that consumers have come to expect and engaging with my fans across social media."She continued, "This partnership will allow me and my team to stay focused on the creation and development of each product while building the brand into an international beauty powerhouse."


According to a press release from the brand, this new acquisition is expected to close in the third quarter of the fiscal year 2020.

"We are pleased to welcome Kylie into our organization and family," said Coty chief executive officer Pierre Laubies in a press release. "Combining Kylie's creative vision and unparalleled consumer interest with Coty’s expertise and leadership in prestige beauty products is an exciting next step in our transformation and will leverage our core strengths around fragrances, cosmetics, and skincare, allowing Kylie's brands to reach their full potential."

The brand most recently announced an upcoming holiday collection launching on Nov. 19 that will be available exclusively at Ulta. The line will include new eyeshadow palettes, lip kits and more.


*
https://www.goodmorningamerica.com/style/story/kylie-jenner-sells-majority-stake-massive-cosmetics-company-67105457?fbclid=IwAR0Jv71eQmeNqtZ3nsZl5H9BpOoPQATc8FymhPHwQRnjpS8QKuvgiHUobp8*


----------



## meluvs2shop

Wow. 600 million! That family has amassed an amazing empire/fortune. Is she now the richest Kardashian/Jenner except for Kris? Who would’ve thought the youngest would be rolling that deep in cash. Amazing.


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> Wow. 600 million! That family has amassed an amazing empire/fortune. Is she now the richest Kardashian/Jenner except for Kris? Who would’ve thought the youngest would be rolling that deep in cash. Amazing.




From I read Kylie is the richest - net worth 1 billion! And that was before today’s news. She’s the second highest paid celebrity according to Forbes.


----------



## CeeJay

bag-princess said:


> great balls of fire!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *Kylie Jenner sells majority stake of her massive cosmetics company for $600 million*
> 
> 
> After four years of owning 100% of the brand, Kylie Jenner has agreed to sell a little more than half of her business to Coty.
> 
> For $600 million, 51% of Kylie Cosmetics is reportedly being sold to the beauty giant, which also houses big name brand CoverGirl and Clairol.
> 
> 
> "I'm excited to partner with Coty to continue to reach even more fans of Kylie Cosmetics and Kylie Skin around the world," said Jenner in a statement. "I look forward to continuing the creativity and ingenuity for each collection that consumers have come to expect and engaging with my fans across social media."She continued, "This partnership will allow me and my team to stay focused on the creation and development of each product while building the brand into an international beauty powerhouse."
> 
> 
> According to a press release from the brand, this new acquisition is expected to close in the third quarter of the fiscal year 2020.
> 
> "We are pleased to welcome Kylie into our organization and family," said Coty chief executive officer Pierre Laubies in a press release. "Combining Kylie's creative vision and unparalleled consumer interest with Coty’s expertise and leadership in prestige beauty products is an exciting next step in our transformation and will leverage our core strengths around fragrances, cosmetics, and skincare, allowing Kylie's brands to reach their full potential."
> 
> The brand most recently announced an upcoming holiday collection launching on Nov. 19 that will be available exclusively at Ulta. The line will include new eyeshadow palettes, lip kits and more.
> 
> 
> *
> https://www.goodmorningamerica.com/style/story/kylie-jenner-sells-majority-stake-massive-cosmetics-company-67105457?fbclid=IwAR0Jv71eQmeNqtZ3nsZl5H9BpOoPQATc8FymhPHwQRnjpS8QKuvgiHUobp8*


WOW .. it just amazes that ANYONE buys her crap; didn't it get pretty bad reviews when it first came out?


----------



## meluvs2shop

CeeJay said:


> WOW .. it just amazes that ANYONE buys her crap; didn't it get pretty bad reviews when it first came out?


That’s what I thought re bad reviews. But clearly I’m wrong.


----------



## Jayne1

CeeJay said:


> WOW .. it just amazes that ANYONE buys her crap; didn't it get pretty bad reviews when it first came out?


I was thinking that.

Her stuff is junky, she looks nothing like her Insta photos, yet young fans (?) love her enough to support her.

I though Coty was in trouble recently. CoverGirl, Max Factor - not doing great.  I need a business major to explain how they can buy another company when they were restructuring not long ago.


----------



## pixiejenna

Her makeup doesn’t have to be good it just has to sell, and even if it is complete junk it’s junk that sells.


----------



## LemonDrop

You can buy her makeup in 4 interest free installments. I’m thinking that might help sell a bunch of it. You can basically buy 2 lip kits for $15 a month.


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> Her makeup doesn’t have to be good it just has to sell, and even if it is complete junk it’s junk that sells.




Period!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

I'm not buying this. The 'billionaire' BS was debunked when it was made apparent that the company (which is the parent company and the one who makes the cosmetics she licenses her name to) doesn't clear $50 million in gross sales a year, let alone the numbers being claimed. Her mother is the one pushing that factitious line to Forbes in order to get attention on themselves. Also, if she was truly flush with that type of money, she wouldn't be peddling flat tummy tea, waist trainers and other stuff on IG.


----------



## TC1

^^ THIS. it's all smoke and mirrors. Like their selfies.


----------



## bag-princess

https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...22-month-old-daughter-stormis-epic-playhouse/

*Inside Kylie Jenner’s 22-Month-Old Daughter Stormi’s Epic Playhouse From Kris Jenner*


* *Stormi Webster might be the youngest homeowner yet. Kris Jenner surprised Kylie Jenner’s 22-month-old daughter with an epic playhouse as an early Christmas present.

After giving fans a look at her over-the-top holiday decorations in a YouTube video titled “VLOG: My 2019 Christmas Decorations,” shared on Monday, December 23, Kylie, 22, played clips of her mom, 64, surprising Stormi with the mini home.

“Earlier today my mom surprised Stormi with the best Christmas gift of all time and I filmed it,” the Kylie Cosmetics CEO said before cutting to footage of Kris crying.

“I’m emotional,” Kris said through tears.

The momager then led her youngest daughter outside to give her a tour of the playhouse, which mimicked a home Kylie had when she was little.

“I called the lady at the old house and I bought her all new furniture and she gave me all of this and Waldo and Tony had it all re-done,” Kris explained. “This just reminds me of when you were a little girl.”

After Kylie’s tour, the _Life of Kylie_ alum and Kris brought the toddler to see the playhouse.

While Stormi was impressed with the entire home, including the loft, kitchen set and fake fireplace, she was memorized by the doorbell. After she rang it several times in a row, Kris couldn’t help but worry if she should have gone without the buzzer.

“Get that doorbell disconnected,” Kris mumbled to herself after repeatedly asking Stormi, “Who’s there?”

Back in September, another member of the Kardashian-Jenner family made headlines for their kids’ playhouse.

“Hi AD, I’m Kourtney Kardashian, welcome to my kids’ playhouse! Come check it out,” the 40-year-old Poosh founder said in the beginning of a video with Architectural Digest, which featured Mason, Penelope and Reign Disick’s backyard space. “Scott [Disick] had showed me a bunch of photos of inspiration and we kind of picked the one that we liked the best and we thought would complimented my house the best,” she explained. “We even let the kids chime in a bit and give some of their opinions about some of the details. I think they helped pick the wood.”

The playhouse, which is “technology-free,” was also featured on Disick’s _Keeping Up With the Kardashians_ spinoff, _Flip It Like Disick._ (Kourtney and Disick split in July 2015 after a decade together.)


“I called the lady at the old house and I bought her all new furniture and she gave me all of this and Waldo and Tony had it all re-done,” Kris explained. “This just reminds me of when you were a little girl.”

After Kylie’s tour, the _Life of Kylie_ alum and Kris brought the toddler to see the playhouse.

While Stormi was impressed with the entire home, including the loft, kitchen set and fake fireplace, she was memorized by the doorbell. After she rang it several times in a row, Kris couldn’t help but worry if she should have gone without the buzzer.

“Get that doorbell disconnected,” Kris mumbled to herself after repeatedly asking Stormi, “Who’s there?”

Back in September, another member of the Kardashian-Jenner family made headlines for their kids’ playhouse.

“Hi AD, I’m Kourtney Kardashian, welcome to my kids’ playhouse! Come check it out,” the 40-year-old Poosh founder said in the beginning of a video with Architectural Digest, which featured Mason, Penelope and Reign Disick’s backyard space. “Scott [Disick] had showed me a bunch of photos of inspiration and we kind of picked the one that we liked the best and we thought would complimented my house the best,” she explained. “We even let the kids chime in a bit and give some of their opinions about some of the details. I think they helped pick the wood.”

The playhouse, which is “technology-free,” was also featured on Disick’s _Keeping Up With the Kardashians_ spinoff, _Flip It Like Disick._ (Kourtney and Disick split in July 2015 after a decade together.)

https://www.usmagazine.com/wp-conte...r-Stormis-Epic-Playhouse-From-Kris-Jenner.jpg


https://www.usmagazine.com/wp-conte...r-Stormis-Epic-Playhouse-From-Kris-Jenner.jpg


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

bag-princess said:


> https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...22-month-old-daughter-stormis-epic-playhouse/
> 
> *Inside Kylie Jenner’s 22-Month-Old Daughter Stormi’s Epic Playhouse From Kris Jenner*
> 
> 
> * *Stormi Webster might be the youngest homeowner yet. Kris Jenner surprised Kylie Jenner’s 22-month-old daughter with an epic playhouse as an early Christmas present.
> 
> After giving fans a look at her over-the-top holiday decorations in a YouTube video titled “VLOG: My 2019 Christmas Decorations,” shared on Monday, December 23, Kylie, 22, played clips of her mom, 64, surprising Stormi with the mini home.
> 
> “Earlier today my mom surprised Stormi with the best Christmas gift of all time and I filmed it,” the Kylie Cosmetics CEO said before cutting to footage of Kris crying.
> 
> “I’m emotional,” Kris said through tears.
> 
> The momager then led her youngest daughter outside to give her a tour of the playhouse, which mimicked a home Kylie had when she was little.
> 
> “I called the lady at the old house and I bought her all new furniture and she gave me all of this and Waldo and Tony had it all re-done,” Kris explained. “This just reminds me of when you were a little girl.”
> 
> After Kylie’s tour, the _Life of Kylie_ alum and Kris brought the toddler to see the playhouse.
> 
> While Stormi was impressed with the entire home, including the loft, kitchen set and fake fireplace, she was memorized by the doorbell. After she rang it several times in a row, Kris couldn’t help but worry if she should have gone without the buzzer.
> 
> “Get that doorbell disconnected,” Kris mumbled to herself after repeatedly asking Stormi, “Who’s there?”
> 
> Back in September, another member of the Kardashian-Jenner family made headlines for their kids’ playhouse.
> 
> “Hi AD, I’m Kourtney Kardashian, welcome to my kids’ playhouse! Come check it out,” the 40-year-old Poosh founder said in the beginning of a video with Architectural Digest, which featured Mason, Penelope and Reign Disick’s backyard space. “Scott [Disick] had showed me a bunch of photos of inspiration and we kind of picked the one that we liked the best and we thought would complimented my house the best,” she explained. “We even let the kids chime in a bit and give some of their opinions about some of the details. I think they helped pick the wood.”
> 
> The playhouse, which is “technology-free,” was also featured on Disick’s _Keeping Up With the Kardashians_ spinoff, _Flip It Like Disick._ (Kourtney and Disick split in July 2015 after a decade together.)
> 
> 
> “I called the lady at the old house and I bought her all new furniture and she gave me all of this and Waldo and Tony had it all re-done,” Kris explained. “This just reminds me of when you were a little girl.”
> 
> After Kylie’s tour, the _Life of Kylie_ alum and Kris brought the toddler to see the playhouse.
> 
> While Stormi was impressed with the entire home, including the loft, kitchen set and fake fireplace, she was memorized by the doorbell. After she rang it several times in a row, Kris couldn’t help but worry if she should have gone without the buzzer.
> 
> “Get that doorbell disconnected,” Kris mumbled to herself after repeatedly asking Stormi, “Who’s there?”
> 
> Back in September, another member of the Kardashian-Jenner family made headlines for their kids’ playhouse.
> 
> “Hi AD, I’m Kourtney Kardashian, welcome to my kids’ playhouse! Come check it out,” the 40-year-old Poosh founder said in the beginning of a video with Architectural Digest, which featured Mason, Penelope and Reign Disick’s backyard space. “Scott [Disick] had showed me a bunch of photos of inspiration and we kind of picked the one that we liked the best and we thought would complimented my house the best,” she explained. “We even let the kids chime in a bit and give some of their opinions about some of the details. I think they helped pick the wood.”
> 
> The playhouse, which is “technology-free,” was also featured on Disick’s _Keeping Up With the Kardashians_ spinoff, _Flip It Like Disick._ (Kourtney and Disick split in July 2015 after a decade together.)




I love how 'emotional' they were, considering Kylie was pimping the same toy brand on her IG a week earlier and used all of the hashtags somebody would use if they got a sponsorship/PR exchange with them....these people really don't think we see through their grifting, freebie mongering BS.


----------



## bag-princess

*Kylie Jenner answers Surgeon General Jerome Adams' call to help fight coronavirus*


Hours after U.S. Surgeon General Jerome Adams called on Kylie Jenner in a "Good Morning America" interview to alert her 166 million Instagram followers about how to stay safe amid the COVID-19 outbreak, the "Keeping Up With the Kardashians" star delivered.

In an Instagram Story, Jenner told her fans that she's on her ninth day of self-quarantine and reminded everyone to "stay inside" and "practice social-distancing, self-quarantine," especially because many infected people are not yet showing symptoms.

She also encouraged other influencers to speak out about the importance of adhering to guidelines set by health professionals.

"It's serious, and the only way that we're gonna slow this down is if we do this," she said. "Nobody's immune to this. Millennials are not immune to this."


Adams appeared on the March 19 episode of "Good Morning America" and named the 22-year-old "Keeping Up With the Kardashians" star as one of the pop culture figures who can assist in getting the word out about how to stay healthy amid the outbreak.

"We need to get Kylie Jenner and social media influencers out there, in helping folks understand that look, this is serious, this is absolutely serious," he said on the show. "People are dying."

Adams said young Americans, including his own children, don't want to listen to adults like him. "The more I tell them not to do something," he added, "the more they want to do it."


While new studies show that younger people can be just as affected by the disease, it's important that they realize they also pose a bigger threat at passing it on to older people, who stand a higher likelihood of dying. This is why the self-quarantining and social distancing have been suggested nationwide.

"But think about your grandfather, think about your grandmother," Adams advised. "Think about the fact you're spreading disease that could ultimately be what kills them."



https://www.yahoo.com/news/kylie-jenner-said-keeping-her-112936695.html


----------



## TC1

I saw Kylie has said her pregnancy prepared her for self isolation, she didn't leave her house for months. LOLLLLL okay girl, we don't all have a billion dollars, unlimited outdoor space and unprecedented access to the outside world. 
I get that she's trying to help. But geez.


----------



## PewPew

TC1 said:


> I saw Kylie has said her pregnancy prepared her for self isolation, she didn't leave her house for months. LOLLLLL okay girl, we don't all have a billion dollars, unlimited outdoor space and unprecedented access to the outside world.
> I get that she's trying to help. But geez.



How DARE you?! The possibility of death from cardiopulmonary collapse is almost as frightening as having an unflattering paparazzi shot when you’re heavily pregnant. #priorities


----------



## beekmanhill

Well the surgeon general did suggest that she do it.  I watched it yesterday and I was impressed with her seriousness.  She usually comes across as an airhead to me.   She has a gazillion followers and many of them believe it is not going to affect them.  Celebs in that age group do need to get the word out and who better than Kylie; she has the biggest social media presence.  She was even dressed seriously, for her.


----------



## imgg

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm sure her first reaction was


Amazing how much surgery she has done for such a young girl.  In still photos it doesn't look so bad minus the lips.  Here she looks like a 35 year old women.


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> I saw Kylie has said her pregnancy prepared her for self isolation, she didn't leave her house for months. LOLLLLL okay girl, we don't all have a billion dollars, unlimited outdoor space and unprecedented access to the outside world.
> I get that she's trying to help. But geez.



i still have to give her props because i don't know how in the hell she did it that long!!!  i know she has the money to make it much easier though.  i am about to lose my mind sitting around here with this mess going on looking at the same walls all day - stores closed/closing all over.  i love shopping online but it just isn't the same.




beekmanhill said:


> Well the surgeon general did suggest that she do it.  I watched it yesterday and I was impressed with her seriousness.  She usually comes across as an airhead to me.   She has a gazillion followers and many of them believe it is not going to affect them.  Celebs in that age group do need to get the word out and who better than Kylie; she has the biggest social media presence.  She was even dressed seriously, for her.




ITA!!!!  and if she can knock some sense into those idiots that think it is "not as serious as they are saying" who are still lounging around on the beaches and partying like it's 1999 then good for her!


----------



## bag-princess

Oh boy! Kendall’s response to someone saying she was passing NBA players around


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> View attachment 4720429
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy! Kendall’s response to someone saying she was passing NBA players around


excuse me cause I don't follow these people but wasn't she supposedly gay a while back?  now she's passing guys around?  is she passing guys around to cover that she's gay?  probably not since being a lesbian these days isn't something to hide - on the contrary


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-princess said:


> View attachment 4720429
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy! Kendall’s response to someone saying she was passing NBA players around


Klassy


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> excuse me cause I don't follow these people but wasn't she supposedly gay a while back?  now she's passing guys around?  is she passing guys around to cover that she's gay?  probably not since being a lesbian these days isn't something to hide - on the contrary




SHE never said she was gay.  those were assumptions by people since she never was seen with a guy.   people even speculated she was like kourt and didn't want to date black guys either but she has proven that wrong too.


----------



## bag-princess

*Kylie Jenner Buys $15 Million Vacant Hidden Hills Lot*

Kylie Jenner is back on the real estate rodeo yet again. Just days after the kettle chip-loving cosmetics tycoon paid a whopping $36.5 million for a fortified mansion in L.A.’s posh Holmby Hills neighborhood, property records reveal the 22-year-old shelled out another $15 million — in cash — for a big patch of dirt in her Hidden Hills hometown, way out in the San Fernando Valley.

Though the deal was consummated off-market, dated marketing materials for the property boast that the “spectacular 5-acre lot” is “one of the largest in all of Hidden Hills.” Though the land is currently bare, the sale included approved plans for an 18,000 sq. ft. monster mansion with a 12-car garage, guesthouse, barn, guardshack for a full-time security detail, sports court and a pool. Of course, it remains to be seen if Jenner will actually utilize those permitted plans, or instead custom-design a dream compound of her own creation.

And as it turns out, the property has a bit of a celebrity pedigree. From 2015 to 2018, the hillside estate was owned by Miley Cyrus, who reportedly kept horses on her pastoral farm there. About two years ago, Cyrus sold the place for exactly $5 million to a non-famous woman, who subsequently demolished the existing ranch, graded the lot and acquired permits for the extravagant new compound before flipping the place to Jenner — presumably at a multimillion-dollar profit.


Jenner, who last year sold a majority interest in her eponymous makeup brand to Coty in a $600 million deal, continues to own an eye-popping portfolio of lavish personal residences. In addition to the $36.5 million Holmby Hills pad, she’s also got a $13.5 million mansion in the mountains above Beverly Hills and a vacant lot out in the Palm Desert resort community of La Quinta, Calif. Her main residence, however, has long been a sprawling house in Hidden Hills, purchased in 2016 for $12 million, extensively renovated and recently featured in Architectural Digest.

Despite the rather remote location — it’s about an hour northwest of mid-city L.A., depending on traffic — guard-gated and equestrian-friendly Hidden Hills has long been the residential community of choice for many celebrities. Besides multiple members of the Kardashian-Jenner clan, other homeowners include Kaley Cuoco, Drake, The Weeknd, John Stamos, Jessica Simpson, Paul George, Vin Scully and Jenner’s arch-nemesis, fellow cosmetics tycoon Jeffree Star.



https://variety.com/2020/dirt/enter...5-million-vacant-hidden-hills-lot-1234599154/


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Oh, look, PMK's Pr machine is at it again.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Ooops


https://www.businessinsider.com/kylie-jenner-no-longer-a-billionaire-according-to-forbes-2020-5


Kylie Jenner is not a billionaire, and Forbes says she used 'likely forged' tax returns to make it look like she was: 'It's clear that Kylie's camp has been lying'

Bryan Pietsch 1 hour ago







kylie jenner phone
Bob Levey/Getty Images
Kylie Jenner is no longer a billionaire, according to Forbes. 
Forbes reported that Jenner's previous claims about her wealth and her company, Kylie Cosmetics, were exaggerated. 
Jenner is worth just under $900 million, according to Forbes' latest calculation. 
Visit Business Insider's homepage for more stories.

Kylie Jenner is no longer a billionaire, according to Forbes. 

Jenner, now 22, was named last year by Forbes as "The Youngest Self-Made Billionaire Ever." Jenner had made millions from her company, Kylie Cosmetics, which she later sold a 51% stake to the beauty company Coty in a deal that valued her company at $1.2 billion. 

But, Forbes' Chase Peterson-Withorn and Madeline Berg reported this week that Jenner and her mother, Kris Jenner, inflated their wealth in documents they provided to the publication about Kylie's personal wealth and her company's revenue.

"It's clear that Kylie's camp has been lying," Forbes reported. 


Forbes said the Jenners have previously invited the publication into their homes and accountants' offices, and provided Forbes with tax returns "that were likely forged." 

The magazine compared the Jenners' maneuvers to those of Donald *****, writing, "The unusual lengths to which the Jenners have been willing to go... reveals just how desperate some of the ultra-rich are to look even richer." 

Her wealth is likely closer to just under $900 million, according to Forbes' estimate. The median household net worth in the United States is around $97,300. 

Business Insider has reached out to a representative for Kylie for comment on the report, but the Jenners declined to comment to Forbes about the matter. Coty did not immediately respond to a request for comment.


----------



## redney

Glitterandstuds said:


> Kylie Jenner is not a billionaire, and Forbes says she used 'likely forged' tax returns to make it look like she was: 'It's clear that Kylie's camp has been lying'



What??!! The K/J kamp lying for publicity?!?! You don't say....


----------



## TC1

Forged tax returns? this family is just...  "they're obviously lying" well duh. Did they not look at their real faces and bodies when they picked up the paperwork and notice all of that is a lie too?


----------



## Jayne1

Never believed it to begin with. 

Don’t believe she’s worth “just under $900 million” either, but her real estate investments might be. 

Coty, who has a partnership with Kylie isn’t doing great although they generously donated masks and Kylie got the credit.


----------



## Jayne1

Saw this posted.  You can just HEAR Kris Jenner's words, because there is no way Kylie has the communication skills to respond to just about anything.  

_Kylie Jenner on Friday laughed off a blistering new report claiming she fudged her finances to be crowned Forbes’ youngest self-made billionaire.

“what am i even waking up to. i thought this was a reputable site..” Jenner tweeted to her 33.7 million followers, referring to a report on Forbes’ website Friday casting doubt on how rich she is.

“all i see are a number of inaccurate statements and unproven assumptions lol. i’ve never asked for any title or tried to lie my way there EVER. period.”

Forbes recalculated her net worth at just under $900 million — a year after the business mag bestowed on her the coveted title.


The youngest member of the Kardashian-Jenner clan blasted Forbes’ reporting that accused the makeup mogul of showing the magazine fake tax returns to inflate her net worth.

“‘even creating tax returns that were likely forged’ that’s your proof? so you just THOUGHT they were forged? like actually what am i reading,” she tweeted.

“i can name a list of 100 things more important right now than fixating on how much money i have,” the 22-year-old mom continued._

https://pagesix.com/2020/05/29/kyli...64.2126077315.1590640659-552702861.1588782402


----------



## jcnc

Its totally believable that Mama Kris forged taxes/ manipulated communication.... but from the perspective of a common person like me, 900 million is as good as 1000 million aka a billion ‍♀️


----------



## bisousx

jcnc said:


> Its totally believable that Mama Kris forged taxes/ manipulated communication.... but from the perspective of a common person like me, 900 million is as good as 1000 million aka a billion ‍♀️



That was my thought too


----------



## tweegy

Uuuhh Y'all remember the khurch years ago they had... lol


----------



## tweegy

Jayne1 said:


> Never believed it to begin with.
> 
> Don’t believe she’s worth “just under $900 million” either, but her real estate investments might be.
> 
> Coty, who has a partnership with Kylie isn’t doing great although they generously donated masks and Kylie got the credit.


Right, nothing has really changed since years ago when we spoke about them doing these things. I was saying maybe the reporter just learned how they operate and thought it was new news.


----------



## bag-princess

jcnc said:


> Its totally believable that Mama Kris forged taxes/ manipulated communication.... but from the perspective of a common person like me, *900 million is as good as 1000 million aka a billion ‍♀️*




hunny yes!!!  these folks clowning her online because she "only" has $900 million have lost their minds!!  as if that is such a lowly insignificant number!


----------



## Frivole88




----------



## pukasonqo

kristinlorraine said:


> View attachment 4743444


new face?


----------



## TC1

pukasonqo said:


> new face?


Kontouring darling, just like Khloe's latest IG post


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

There’s a weird obsession among celebs with being a literal billionaire. Even legit celebs like Beyoncé like to throw that word around.


----------



## pukasonqo

Has anybody thought of sending Kendall w a pepsi to stop the riots in Minneapolis?


----------



## CeeJay

Am I surprised to hear that Kylie lied/forged her tax returns .. well, kinda .. because let's face it, is she even that smart to do so???  This smells of Pimp-Momma-K.  I can see Kris forging the Tax Returns, better yet .. she may have *PAID someone *to forge the Tax Returns inflating their income!  This family has been floating on their lies for how many years now??? .. I keep on hoping that their demise will come soon; tired of hearing about them! 

Can Coty sue them? .. I don't see that happening because one could argue that they should have done their Due Diligence and obviously, they didn't .. which was STUPID on their part~!


----------



## TC1

CeeJay said:


> Am I surprised to hear that Kylie lied/forged her tax returns .. well, kinda .. because let's face it, is she even that smart to do so???  This smells of Pimp-Momma-K.  I can see Kris forging the Tax Returns, better yet .. she may have *PAID someone *to forge the Tax Returns inflating their income!  This family has been floating on their lies for how many years now??? .. I keep on hoping that their demise will come soon; tired of hearing about them!
> 
> Can Coty sue them? .. I don't see that happening because one could argue that they should have done their Due Diligence and obviously, they didn't .. which was STUPID on their part~!


I think that the word going around was that Kylie's camp gave Forbes faked documents for the basis of the article. Not that she had filed false returns.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Since when people submit their federal tax returns when selling a business to establish its value?


----------



## imgg

CeeJay said:


> Am I surprised to hear that Kylie lied/forged her tax returns .. well, kinda .. because let's face it, is she even that smart to do so???  This smells of Pimp-Momma-K.  I can see Kris forging the Tax Returns, better yet .. she may have *PAID someone *to forge the Tax Returns inflating their income!  This family has been floating on their lies for how many years now??? .. I keep on hoping that their demise will come soon; tired of hearing about them!
> 
> Can Coty sue them? .. I don't see that happening because one could argue that they should have done their Due Diligence and obviously, they didn't .. which was STUPID on their part~!


If Kylie/team forged documents which increased their value you bet Coty can sue. It’s a slippery slope for them because it hurts the brand unless they want to be done.


----------



## pale_septembre

TC1 said:


> I think that the word going around was that Kylie's camp gave Forbes faked documents for the basis of the article. Not that she had filed false returns.



Exactly. I doubt they would actually file tax returns inflating her net worth...would have to pay more taxes then. Showing fake tax returns that were never filed to a magazine doesn’t equal jail time...


----------



## chowlover2

Lounorada said:


> She looks unbelievably rough.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

pale_septembre said:


> Exactly. I doubt they would actually file tax returns inflating her net worth...would have to pay more taxes then. Showing fake tax returns that were never filed to a magazine doesn’t equal jail time...



It does if you then use those faked documents to attempt to sell a company that is not valued anywhere near what was claimed in filings....in fact, it's a felony.


----------



## bag-princess

stormi is adorable - and has quite a vocabulary!


----------



## uhpharm01

I want that closet and everything in it and that watch she is wearing too.


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> stormi is adorable - and has quite a vocabulary!



She's an amazing little kid! So cute  Kylie seems like a great mom, she's definitely raising a great kid, that's for sure.


----------



## pixiejenna

Kylie is really good with Stormi.


----------



## Sferics

uhpharm01 said:


> I want that closet and everything in it and that watch she is wearing too.




I need 5 minutes


----------



## nicole0612

bag-princess said:


> stormi is adorable - and has quite a vocabulary!




This makes me like her. She is so loving and gentle with her daughter, and she clearly loves being a mom.


----------



## bag-princess

https://www.payless.com/b-kendall-kylie


----------



## chowlover2

I thought Payless went out of business...


----------



## bag-princess

chowlover2 said:


> I thought Payless went out of business...





they are back!   from the article i read they are online only right now but are planning to open new stores next year.


----------



## lanasyogamama

This is actually pretty cute


----------



## TC1

Kendall threw herself a bday party with over 100 guests. This family just doesn't get it..or does, and simply doesn't give a rats ass.


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> Kendall threw herself a bday party with over 100 guests. This family just doesn't get it..or does, and simply doesn't give a rats ass.




kim did the same recently with her party and people were ta about her and of course she was clapping back - i forget how many people but she took them to a private island.


----------



## TC1

bag-princess said:


> kim did the same recently with her party and people were ta about her and of course she was clapping back - i forget how many people but she took them to a private island.


Yes, we posted about it in Kim's thread...flew some of her best friends to a private island


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> Yes, we posted about it in Kim's thread...flew some of her best friends to a private island




i must go take a look at the comments!!


----------



## LavenderIce

TC1 said:


> Kendall threw herself a bday party with over 100 guests. This family just doesn't get it..or does, and simply doesn't give a rats ass.



The worst part is seeing a masked server holding her birthday cake and she's unmasked blowing out the candles.  The poor server was trying to turn away.  Oh, and the little cards telling guests not to post on social media while Kylie posted everything in her IG story.


----------



## TC1

LavenderIce said:


> The worst part is seeing a masked server holding her birthday cake and she's unmasked blowing out the candles.  The poor server was trying to turn away.  Oh, and the little cards telling guests not to post on social media while Kylie posted everything in her IG story.


Jaden Smith wore an oxygen mask as his costume. Disgusting. And the note cards that all said "No Social Media"   if you didn't want it posted all over, why defy orders? Tone deaf doesn't even begin to describe this party and it's attendees.


----------



## LavenderIce

TC1 said:


> Jaden Smith wore an oxygen mask as his costume. Disgusting. And the note cards that all said "No Social Media"   if you didn't want it posted all over, why defy orders? Tone deaf doesn't even begin to describe this party and it's attendees.



Kim's 40th birthday celebration was tone deaf as well.  This whole family will shrivel up and die without attention. I didn't see Jaden's costume. That's tasteless.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

They're all cluster B spectrum personalities- this is par for the course for them. They know this gets them any amount of attention, and that's their main currency in life.


----------



## jade

I am generally not in the loop on Kylie, but I found this appalling.

How is Kylie sharing a go fund me instead of a significant contribution to those medical bills. That amount is chump change for her. 









						What happened to Kylie Jenner's makeup artist? Twitter slams GoFundMe request
					

A look at what happened to Kylie Jenner's makeup artist Samuel Rauda. The reality star is receiving backlash on Twitter for her GoFundMe request.




					www.hitc.com


----------



## Swanky

She shared his family’s gofundme link, she didn’t start it, I don’t see a problem with her sharing it personally.


----------



## prettyprincess

Swanky said:


> She shared his family’s gofundme link, she didn’t start it, I don’t see a problem with her sharing it personally.


Isn’t he her employee? Miss billionaire couldn’t cover his medical expenses?


----------



## limom

Sick and tired of the go fund me, mentality.
Who would hire this dude to do their makeup????




__





						Login • Instagram
					

Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Swanky

I have no idea if he’s her “employee” or just contracted to do her make up once in a while. 
I’m just saying, I personally don’t see an issue with her share HIS family’s gofundme. 
I don’t give 2 Fs about her lol, but for all I know she has contributed.


----------



## bisousx

It’s not anyone’s obligation at all to donate to every single person in your life that needs help. But something tells me that she would have donated privately, if they are close.


----------



## bisousx

prettyprincess said:


> Isn’t he her employee? Miss billionaire couldn’t cover his medical expenses?



I think a part-time make up artist would be considered a independent contractor,. As I read, Kylie has another either full-time or preferred make up artist.


----------



## limom

His go fund me is doing really well
On a shallow note, the picture chosen for the GFM is so much better.








						Samuel Rauda’s Medical Expense Fund, organized by Johanna Portillo
					

Anyone who knows Samuel can say he is the most loving and kind person you could … Johanna Portillo needs your support for Samuel Rauda’s Medical Expense Fund



					www.gofundme.com


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky said:


> She shared his family’s gofundme link, she didn’t start it, I don’t see a problem with her sharing it personally.



i don't either - and i don't know why people are assuming she has not done anything for him!  maybe the family asked that she post this info knowing how many followers she has.




limom said:


> His go fund me is doing really well
> On a shallow note, the picture chosen for the GFM is so much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samuel Rauda’s Medical Expense Fund, organized by Johanna Portillo
> 
> 
> Anyone who knows Samuel can say he is the most loving and kind person you could … Johanna Portillo needs your support for Samuel Rauda’s Medical Expense Fund
> 
> 
> 
> www.gofundme.com



yes this one is much better - he is a gorgeous man!


----------



## pukasonqo

Not to be political but thank God for universal healthcare in Oz!


----------



## kkfiregirl

limom said:


> Sick and tired of the go fund me, mentality.
> Who would hire this dude to do their makeup????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Login • Instagram
> 
> 
> Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com



I would hire him - he seems quite talented!


----------



## limom

kkfiregirl said:


> I would hire him - he seems quite talented!


From his instagram, he seems to have many happy clients.
Not a fan of his over the top make up techniques.
But if you like it, I love it.


----------



## kkfiregirl

limom said:


> From his instagram, he seems to have many happy clients.
> Not a fan of his over the top make up techniques.
> But if you like it, I love it.



I don't like over the top either, but he seems like he's creative & can accommodate varied requests.


----------



## limom

kkfiregirl said:


> I don't like over the top either, but he seems like he's creative & can accommodate varied requests.


The recent models all look the same. I can’t tell if it is filters or if those women look like that irl.
OTOH, the mu artist has to work with what the client looks like and what she wants.
Hopefully, he makes a full recovery and is able to resume his activities.


pukasonqo said:


> Not to be political but thank God for universal healthcare in Oz!


You are not kidding. GFM is the new insurance.


----------



## limom

Did Kylie really donate 5k on the go fund me?


----------



## LemonDrop

What irritates me is if she cares enough to share his gofundme then just help him out.  Her donating $5000 when she is reported to make 20K an hour reminds me of me donating $5 to some casual Facebook friends birthday charity. It really has no meaning and if it doesn't have any meaning then don't ask your fans to give up their money.


----------



## Swanky

We don’t know what she has or hasn’t done for him, just sayin’


----------



## Jayne1

Well, apparently we do.

Initially the family wanted $10,000 and Kylie donated half - $5,000.

When the family quickly reached the goal of $10,000 quite easily, they raised the stakes substantially and are now asking for $120,000.

Anyway, what bothers me is this is _her_ friend, _he_r makeup artist and it comes across as kinda cheap for her to ask strangers to help her friend, when she's apparently so rich.


----------



## ThisVNchick

limom said:


> Did Kylie really donate 5k on the go fund me?


I read that the original GFM was $10k. When she got wind of the situation, it was at $6k and she donated the $5K to reach the goal. The family went and raised it to $60k and now it’s at $120k.

Are people really expecting her to match what his family wants? They did just raise it 2 times...what if they decide they want 1 million? Is she suppose to match that just because she’s millionaire?


----------



## ThisVNchick

Jayne1 said:


> Well, apparently we do.
> 
> Initially the family wanted $10,000 and Kylie donated half - $5,000.
> 
> When the family quickly reached the goal of $10,000 quite easily, they raised the stakes substantially and are now asking for $120,000.
> 
> Anyway, what bothers me is this is _her_ friend, _he_r makeup artist and it comes across as kinda cheap for her to ask strangers to help her friend, when she's apparently so rich.


He isn’t her MUA. He has worked on her in the past, on certain occasions, and that’s it. They are more acquaintances than friends.

I think when she was BFFs with Jordyn, she contributed $10k to Jordyn’s dad’s funeral and no one was dragging her about it. And we don’t know why she shared it...maybe the family asked her to since she has a large audience? If this is the kind of treatment she gets for donating and doing them a favor, I can see her not wanting to do anyone any favors in the future.


----------



## Swanky

Just because her name shows up on the page once doesn’t mean that’s all she’s done lol
If she didn’t share HIS family gofundme she’d be a b*tch, she shared it and she still sucks.


----------



## Jayne1

ThisVNchick said:


> I read that the original GFM was $10k. When she got wind of the situation, it was at $6k and she donated the $5K to reach the goal. The family went and raised it to $60k and now it’s at $120k.


I was wondering about the raising of the amount.

According to the NYT, the family was seeking $10,000 and is now seeking $120,000 and as of today, total donations had reached almost $100,000.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Jayne1 said:


> I was wondering about the raising of the amount.
> 
> According to the NYT, the family was seeking $10,000 and is now seeking $120,000 and as of today, total donations had reached almost $100,000.


I didn’t see it when it was at $10k, but did see it when donations had reached $50k of $60k. Now, I’m reading it is at $120k.

If I was donating, I’d be wary. Why do they keep raising the goal? Are they just trying to get as much as possible knowing that they have a bigger audience? There is a sense of dishonesty and greed (IMHO). Also, he has worked on a whole bunch of celebrities based on his IG posts...why is Kylie the only one being shamed about her donation? Almost everyone that guy has worked on is worth millions...


----------



## limom

ThisVNchick said:


> I didn’t see it when it was at $10k, but did see it when donations had reached $50k of $60k. Now, I’m reading it is at $120k.
> 
> If I was donating, I’d be wary. Why do they keep raising the goal? Are they just trying to get as much as possible knowing that they have a bigger audience? There is a sense of dishonesty and greed (IMHO). Also, he has worked on a whole bunch of celebrities based on his IG posts...why is Kylie the only one being shamed about her donation? Almost everyone that guy has worked on is worth millions...


Maybe because the K/J are constantly bragging about their supposed “Billionaire“ lifestyles?
Plus, I believe the new season is about to start...
PMK is a genius.


----------



## ThisVNchick

limom said:


> Maybe because the K/J are constantly bragging about their supposed “Billionaire“ lifestyles?
> Plus, I believe the new season is about to start...
> PMK is a genius.


But it is their money to spend how they like...

I just don’t see how people can equate the K/J having some moral obligation to take care of everyone and anyone who crosses their paths.


----------



## limom

ThisVNchick said:


> But it is their money to spend how they like...
> 
> I just don’t see how people can equate the K/J having some moral obligation to take care of everyone and anyone who crosses their paths.


They have zero obligation to do any charity and I have zero obligation supporting them.
Like I say a new season is coming.


----------



## bisousx

From my understanding, you could put any name or nickname on a GoFundMe donation. There’s tons of hilarious donor names on other fundraisers.  I highly doubt that Kylie donated $5k publicly _after _being ripped apart in the media. She knows it’s a paltry amount.

My gut feeling is still that she did something for her friend privately, all while not being able to publicly announce what she did to help or how much she donated prior to sharing the GFM ... because that’s just gauche. Considering how well she took care of her former bff Jordyn, I am leaning towards Kylie being a more generous friend. 

Why people are piling on Kylie for sharing a donation page -  this is everything that’s wrong with humankind. You’re damned if you do, damned if you don’t.


----------



## Swanky

Low key annoyed I appear to be taking up for her lol


----------



## limom

bisousx said:


> From my understanding, you could put any name or nickname on a GoFundMe donation. There’s tons of hilarious donor names on other fundraisers.  I highly doubt that Kylie donated $5k publicly _after _being ripped apart in the media. She knows it’s a paltry amount.
> 
> My gut feeling is still that she did something for her friend privately, all while not being able to publicly announce what she did to help or how much she donated prior to sharing the GFM ... because that’s just gauche. Considering how well she took care of her former bff Jordyn, I am leaning towards Kylie being a more generous friend.
> 
> Why people are piling on Kylie for sharing a donation page -  this is everything that’s wrong with humankind. You’re damned if you do, damned if you don’t.





bisousx said:


> From my understanding, you could put any name or nickname on a GoFundMe donation. There’s tons of hilarious donor names on other fundraisers.  I highly doubt that Kylie donated $5k publicly _after _being ripped apart in the media. She knows it’s a paltry amount.
> 
> My gut feeling is still that she did something for her friend privately, all while not being able to publicly announce what she did to help or how much she donated prior to sharing the GFM ... because that’s just gauche. Considering how well she took care of her former bff Jordyn, I am leaning towards Kylie being a more generous friend.
> 
> Why people are piling on Kylie for sharing a donation page -  this is everything that’s wrong with humankind. You’re damned if you do, damned if you don’t.


Joy on the view made the point that it makes people happy to donate.
She did not have a problem with the GFM.
Of course, she is also a multimillionaire.
GFM is rife with scam and scammers.


----------



## bisousx

Nm, apparently Kyle did put in $5k to the GFM. Not really a good look for her


----------



## jade

I’ve got no issues with her sharing a go fund me in theory. But in practice sharing a GFM for an amount that is negligible for her, when she could easily help, is disappointing. And that is my issue.

I’m on a nonprofit board - we expect our members to donate an amount that is personally meaningful, but no specific amount. $5K is less than a Starbucks for her.


----------



## Swanky

We have no idea how much she did, or did not contribute


----------



## limom

Swanky said:


> We have no idea how much she did, or did not contribute


Girl what?
That is it. I nominate you for president of the Kylie fan club.


----------



## Swanky

Can’t stand any of them but I can remain freakishly objective lol


----------



## bag-princess

Kendall Jenner Has Left Home and Moved to a Safe Location With Armed Security
					

Kendall’s been dealing with some really scary stuff lately.




					www.cosmopolitan.com


----------



## bisousx

bag-princess said:


> Kendall Jenner Has Left Home and Moved to a Safe Location With Armed Security
> 
> 
> Kendall’s been dealing with some really scary stuff lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cosmopolitan.com



Hope she will be ok. It’s a sick world out there if you cross paths with the wrong person, even for regular folks who don’t put their lives and wealth out there on social media.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I feel bad for her. It must be terrible to not feel safe in your own home.


----------



## bisousx

Yes, especially since last year Los Angeles has decided not to prosecute for trespassing and stalking, among other crimes. I would just pack up and leave also.


----------



## limom

Where is her house located?
Is she still in the H Hills?


----------



## bisousx

limom said:


> Where is her house located?
> Is she still in the H Hills?



The article said Beverly Hills..


----------



## bag-princess

bisousx said:


> Yes, especially since last year Los Angeles has decided not to prosecute for trespassing and stalking, among other crimes. I would just pack up and leave also.



this is just going to make these people even more bold! they can do whatever they want to now!


----------



## limom

bisousx said:


> The article said Beverly Hills..


Gated community?
NM, the guy is nuts. Hopefully, she is careful.


----------



## bag-princess

I wonder if she will keep it under wraps like she did before - if she is indeed pregnant 












						Travis Scott Gives Kylie Jenner a Rare Shout-Out Amid Baby No. 2 Rumors
					

Travis Scott gave girlfriend Kylie Jenner a rare shout-out on Instagram amid rumors the 'KUWTK' star is pregnant with baby No. 2.




					www.lifeandstylemag.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

They recently just got back together again, right? Yeah, she pregnant again. Bun in the oven.


----------



## pixiejenna

She follows IG accounts to parent lmao. I figured the main reason they got back together was because she wants another kid. I think she learned from 2 kollege Kourt and Kimbo to make sure her kids all have the same dad to make life easier.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Isn’t she so young tho? I’m surprised she wants another so soon. But I’m sure her reality being at home with two young kids is vastly different than the average person.


----------



## lanasyogamama

meluvs2shop said:


> Isn’t she so young tho? I’m surprised she wants another so soon. But I’m sure her reality being at home with two young kids is vastly different than the average person.


I think she’s focused on the spacing between kids and having the same dad.


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> Isn’t she so young tho? I’m surprised she wants another so soon. But I’m sure her reality being at home with two young kids is vastly different than the average person.




well she was 20 with the first one but as you said - and as you said her reality is vastly different from most 20 year olds!  they could not stay hidden at home and have all the doctors come to them because they wanted to keep the news from getting out.  and she obviously wants to have the same father for them both.   she can afford to get that part of her life done with so that it is not an issue later when she is older.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^Oh she was 20?! I don’t know why but I thought she was younger. Like barely 18.


----------



## TC1

Kylie is pregnant with her second child, with Travis.


----------



## pixiejenna

My coworker (who’s 20) was telling me that she thinks she’s pregnant again because of how little she’s posting. And her birthday was the other day and only posted 1 pic in baggy clothes. Lol I was like this family seems to want a lot of kids but want them all to have the same dad.


----------



## TC1

Kylie posted that "all Stormi wanted is to ride on a big yellow school bus, today her daddy surprised her" and had one come to their house for her to play on. The memes are SO funny    Oh, look..Stormi got to play "poor" today.
These poeple


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> Kylie posted that "all Stormi wanted is to ride on a big yellow school bus, today her daddy surprised her" and had one come to their house for her to play on. The memes are SO funny    Oh, look..Stormi got to play "poor" today.
> These poeple





i saw that yesterday too!    i was wondering if she saw a busload of kids somewhere - i seriously doubt it would have been riding down the road in their neighborhood though!  maybe she was watching a little kiddie show and was curious about it.


----------



## bag-princess

Kylie Jenner Confirms She and Travis Scott Are Expecting Their Second Baby
					

On Tuesday, the beauty mogul confirmed that she and Travis Scott are expecting their second child together




					people.com


----------



## Grande Latte

I think it's like a family thing to have kids really young. Plus she's got all the sisters to tell her how difficult it is to get pregnant past a certain age and in entertainment and every industry, lots of quality women have difficulty finding spouses, then difficulty having children. It's a gruesome process. At least if she has children back to back in her 20s, she can focus on other things in her life. As opposed to the other way around. 

Congratulations to her btw.


----------



## bag-princess

Grande Latte said:


> I think it's like a family thing to have kids really young. Plus she's got all the sisters to tell her how difficult it is to get pregnant past a certain age and in entertainment and every industry, lots of quality women have difficulty finding spouses, then difficulty having children. It's a gruesome process. At least if she has children back to back in her 20s, she can focus on other things in her life. As opposed to the other way around.
> 
> Congratulations to her btw.




i know for my husband and i we did not want to be running around behind babies in our 40's!  i wanted to be able to come and go a i pleased without worrying about who would watch the kids. i was 19 when we had our first son and the second one a little after.  they are both grown young men and have their own lives and i am so happy we did it that way.  now i can do exactly as you said - focus on me and my life.


----------



## TC1

bag-princess said:


> i know for my husband and i we did not want to be running around behind babies in our 40's!  i wanted to be able to come and go a i pleased without worrying about who would watch the kids. i was 19 when we had our first son and the second one a little after.  they are both grown young men and have their own lives and i am so happy we did it that way.  now i can do exactly as you said - focus on me and my life.


I was 28 when my daughter was born. Now..at 46 and she is 18.. it's nice not to have to worry about young kids. I know a lot of people in their 40's with kids starting elementary school *shudder* both my parents are 19 years older than me, it's nice to have that.


----------



## legaldiva

I had kids in my late 30s.  I spent my 20s finishing college, living abroad, getting a law degree, practicing law in Africa, then as a sensitive crimes prosecutor.  I'm fulltime in private practice, and teach a college course on the side. I'm happy I did it that way.  I also worked hard enough that my husband retired early and stays home ... so I don't even have to cook my own dinner at night.
No judgment to those families who choose to have kids when they have more youthful energy ... however, it doesn't seem as easy to do all of that in reverse.


----------



## poopsie

I am so grateful that my parents were older (40 and 51)
While I have no kids, I am equally grateful that I lived it up all through my 20's, 30's 40's and into my 50's. So many of my friends have shared that they regret being tied down so young, thinking that the kids would magically leave the nest at 18 and they could then live 'their life'. Well economics and current events have left many of them with adult kids still leaning on them and their dreams of travel and leisure are on hold indefinitely.
Of course Kylie and krew don't have these issues. Their choices aren't either/or but and/and
I hope they call Kris every day and thank her


----------



## TC1

I think Kylie also wanted to make sure she locked down another child with Travis... have them close together in case he moves onto someone else.


----------



## Swanky

Everyone does it differently, good for those who can have them when they want!


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> I was 28 when my daughter was born. Now..at 46 and she is 18.. it's nice not to have to worry about young kids.
> I know a lot of people in their 40's with kids starting elementary school *shudder* *both my parents are 19 years older than me, it's nice to have that.*




my mom is 18 years older than me!  i remember in HS having friends with parents in their 50's and they were awful to them because they were the "babies" - and acted like it when they wanted something.  they pulled all kinds of stunts with their parents to get what they wanted but my mom would always tell me not try it - because she was not much older than i was and she had played the same game!      my grandparents were older and she was the only child so she knew how those games were played/


----------



## Jayne1

Speaking of which -- I wonder how well behaved all those kids are. They seem to be spoiled with every little thing their hearts desire. They certainly seem to be well behaved on social media, but who knows in real life.


----------



## Robert Miller

She seems deprived of sleep for the last few days.


----------



## sdkitty

I just realized this is Kylie's boyfriend
At Least 8 Dead After Panic at Astroworld Festival in Texas During Travis Scott Opening Night Set With Drake (thedailybeast.com)


----------



## lanasyogamama

That’s so sad.


----------



## MidAtlantic

Holy sh!t.  That's horrific.  If the article accurately describes the behavior of Scott and his fans...wow.


----------



## sdkitty

MidAtlantic said:


> Holy sh!t.  That's horrific.  If the article accurately describes the behavior of Scott and his fans...wow.


yes, doesn't sound good for him....and I think Kylie was posting on social media too.  they will say they didn't know what was going on


----------



## TC1

55,000 people at a concert? isn't there supposed to be a pandemic happening? I don't get the Travis Scott hype. Mostly auto tuned, over produced music (IMO)


----------



## sdkitty

TC1 said:


> 55,000 people at a concert? isn't there supposed to be a pandemic happening? I don't get the Travis Scott hype. Mostly auto tuned, over produced music (IMO)


not my genre
I didn't even recognize his name when I first heard the report


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Neither he, nor her, care unless it affects their bottom lines- attention and $$$$. He's done for now- the fact that he knew what was going on and continued anyway, and the fact that he has a past history of inciting this type of behavior in his fans is going to have him wiped out in lawsuits. And she'd better hope she had no part in this, either.


----------



## lanasyogamama

If you are so inclined, Tracie Morrisey’s Insta story shows a lot of videos that prove this was bound to happen at some point. And that he was aware.









						Tracie Egan Morrissey (@traciemorrissey) • Instagram photos and videos
					

125K Followers, 1,374 Following, 1,907 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Tracie Egan Morrissey (@traciemorrissey)




					instagram.com


----------



## TC1

Nice of Kylie to post on her Ig story a clip of the ambulance trying to get through the crowd from the safety of VIP. And of Travis to "sing" to a girl being carried out unconscious. Absolutely vile. 
I watched the IG story that @lanasyogamama recommended. I hope this dude is sued into oblivion.


----------



## sdkitty

lanasyogamama said:


> If you are so inclined, Tracie Morrisey’s Insta story shows a lot of videos that prove this was bound to happen at some point. And that he was aware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tracie Egan Morrissey (@traciemorrissey) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 125K Followers, 1,374 Following, 1,907 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Tracie Egan Morrissey (@traciemorrissey)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram.com


so is he stupid or just callous?  Is the Kylie's baby daddy?


----------



## TC1

sdkitty said:


> so is he stupid or just callous?  Is the Kylie's baby daddy?


Apparently he has a Netflix special, it shows him encouraging people to act like lunatics and "rage" at his performances. This behaviour is not new. And yes, he's her baby daddy for both.


----------



## sdkitty

TC1 said:


> Apparently he has a Netflix special, it shows him encouraging people to act like lunatics and "rage" at his performances. This behaviour is not new. And yes, he's her baby daddy for both.


I guess she's an idiot too if she chose to have two kids with this guy


----------



## uhpharm01

sdkitty said:


> yes, doesn't sound good for him....and I think Kylie was posting on social media too.  they will say they didn't know what was going on


I think that Kylie has deleted that post on social media.


----------



## uhpharm01

sdkitty said:


> I guess she's an idiot too if she chose to have two kids with this guy


I heard that Kylie is just a side chick and he has a main chick ( not Kylie, hint hint)  but That's just the rumor that I heard. Please don't roast me in the comments.


----------



## sdkitty

uhpharm01 said:


> I heard that Kylie is just a side chick and he has a main chick ( not Kylie, hint hint)  but That's just the rumor that I heard. Please don't roast me in the comments.


I read she wanted to have both kids have the same daddy.....these people are not like most of us.


----------



## lanasyogamama

sdkitty said:


> I read she wanted to have both kids have the same daddy.....these people are not like most of us.


That’s a big priority for them for sure.


----------



## LemonDrop

I think the Tracie Morrisey video was removed.


----------



## LemonDrop

Can anyone direct me to any other IG or video. I am trying to see what happened. Besides the obvious. That crowd size looks scary and I would personally get super panicked in the middle of it.


----------



## uhpharm01

dp


----------



## uhpharm01

LemonDrop said:


> I think the Tracie Morrisey video was removed.


it's still there for right now on their Instastories. why was people dancing on top of an ambulance, smh and a porta potty, smh.


----------



## uhpharm01

sdkitty said:


> I read she wanted to have both kids have the same daddy.....these people are not like most of us.


I thought that I read that about khloe, this is my first time hearing this about Kylie, oh lord, they are a strange family


----------



## uhpharm01

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Neither he, nor her, care unless it affects their bottom lines- attention and $$$$. He's done for now- the fact that he knew what was going on and continued anyway, and the fact that he has a past history of inciting this type of behavior in his fans is going to have him wiped out in lawsuits. And she'd better hope she had no part in this, either.



I just saw this, omg.


----------



## uhpharm01

TC1 said:


> 55,000 people at a concert? isn't there supposed to be a pandemic happening? I don't get the Travis Scott hype. Mostly auto tuned, over produced music (IMO)


It's texas and there no COVID19 mandates in place.


----------



## lanasyogamama

uhpharm01 said:


> I thought that I read that about khloe, this is my first time hearing this about Kylie, oh lord, they are a strange family


Kim and Kourt too.


----------



## uhpharm01

lanasyogamama said:


> Kim and Kourt too.


oh okay thanks.


----------



## purseinsanity

I just looked at some of the videos and pictures of the concert.  Absolutely horrific.  People climbing on stage screaming that there are people dead and begging them to stop the music and he keeps on "singing".  Absolute a$$hole.  Oh, and thank God, "Pregnant Kylie Jenner is safe"


----------



## purseinsanity

Further proof TMZ is basically the Kardashian's Bit@h:









						Travis Scott Unaware of Seriousness of Astroworld Chaos
					

Sources familiar insist Travis was unaware of the severity of things.




					www.tmz.com
				




There are plenty of videos showing he was very aware and didn't seem to give an F.  Either that or he was as high as a kite and didn't give an F.

I can barely watch these videos without tearing up, and he's watching it in real time, singing.  I hope he gets sued and gets hurt where it hurts him...his wallet.


----------



## purseinsanity

lanasyogamama said:


> Kim and Kourt too.


Kourt not so much any more.  Isn't she supposedly already talking about having a baby with Tattoo Travis?


----------



## LemonDrop

.


----------



## uhpharm01

purseinsanity said:


> Further proof TMZ is basically the Kardashian's Bit@h:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Travis Scott Unaware of Seriousness of Astroworld Chaos
> 
> 
> Sources familiar insist Travis was unaware of the severity of things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of videos showing he was very aware and didn't seem to give an F.  Either that or he was as high as a kite and didn't give an F.
> 
> I can barely watch these videos without tearing up, and he's watching it in real time, singing.  I hope he gets sued and gets hurt where it hurts him...his wallet.


this is so true.

what a hot mess


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## purseinsanity

uhpharm01 said:


> View attachment 5243658


Interesting that it took over 24 hrs for her to express her condolences   These people don’t give a darn about anything except money.


----------



## jelliedfeels

sdkitty said:


> I just realized this is Kylie's boyfriend
> At Least 8 Dead After Panic at Astroworld Festival in Texas During Travis Scott Opening Night Set With Drake (thedailybeast.com)


Wow, what kind of moron takes their ten year old to a drug-fuelled rave?


----------



## MidAtlantic

purseinsanity said:


> Interesting that it took over 24 hrs for her to express her condolences   These people don’t give a darn about anything except money.



It took her this long to post what her attorney and publicist gave her to post, is more like it.  But, yes - you're right that it should have happened immediately.  

Related: It's a huge peeve of mine when it's obvious that apologies/condolences/explanations are not written by celebrities themselves.  Like, there's literally not, like, a single "like", "totally", or, like, even one "literally" in this post.  No way Kylie had any hand in it.


----------



## MidAtlantic

jelliedfeels said:


> Wow, what kind of moron takes their ten year old to a drug-fuelled rave?



I can't even wrap my head around this.  It's heartbreaking to imagine how scared that little one must have been. Jesus.


----------



## jelliedfeels

MidAtlantic said:


> I can't even wrap my head around this.  It's heartbreaking to imagine how scared that little one must have been. Jesus.


I agree. Just awful. So irresponsible. 

Bizarre there was no minimum age limit on this event given most of his albums are parental advisory.


----------



## jelliedfeels

uhpharm01 said:


> View attachment 5243658


Did she actually say ‘thoughts and prayers’ ?
I thought she was far too internet savvy for that at least.


----------



## LemonDrop

I don't know if we need a Travis Scott page but the Houston Police have announced in a press conference that someone had a needle and was injecting people with drugs causing them to collapse. I was wondering how so many of the victims could be in cardiac arrest from a crowd surge.









						Guard ‘needle spiked’ with drugs at deadly Travis Scott concert
					

A terrifying new drug-spiking trend could be behind the crowd surging that led to the deaths of at least eight people and injured hundreds more at Astroworld Festival, police have said.




					www.news.com.au


----------



## purseinsanity

MidAtlantic said:


> It took her this long to post what her attorney and publicist gave her to post, is more like it.  But, yes - you're right that it should have happened immediately.
> 
> Related: It's a huge peeve of mine when it's obvious that apologies/condolences/explanations are not written by celebrities themselves.  Like, there's literally not, like, a single "like", "totally", or, like, even one "literally" in this post.  *No way Kylie had any hand in it.*


Well, she did start a sentence with "And".


----------



## TC1

TMZ posted a video where you can see where Kylie, Kendall and Stormi (her daughter) were sitting. They say Kylie looked "alarmed" mmhhmm. Sure. Also, Travis and her "thoughts and prayers" posts    he plead guilty to inciting a riot at his OWN concert in 2018. Looks like nothing was learned. These poor families.


----------



## K.D.

LemonDrop said:


> I don't know if we need a Travis Scott page but the Houston Police have announced in a press conference that someone had a needle and was injecting people with drugs causing them to collapse. I was wondering how so many of the victims could be in cardiac arrest from a crowd surge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guard ‘needle spiked’ with drugs at deadly Travis Scott concert
> 
> 
> A terrifying new drug-spiking trend could be behind the crowd surging that led to the deaths of at least eight people and injured hundreds more at Astroworld Festival, police have said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.news.com.au


That’s terrifying. Makes me  Who does that?!


----------



## uhpharm01

Astroworld Lawsuits Start to Pour In, Travis Scott & Drake Named
					

The first lawsuit against Travis Scott and Live Nation has been filed.




					www.tmz.com
				



We all know that this was going to happen soon.


----------



## sdkitty

jelliedfeels said:


> Wow, what kind of moron takes their ten year old to a drug-fuelled rave?


I saw a report where some young kids were sneaking in....not sure about that ten-year-old; they were probably early teens


----------



## uhpharm01

TC1 said:


> TMZ posted a video where you can see where Kylie, Kendall and Stormi (her daughter) were sitting. They say Kylie looked "alarmed" mmhhmm. Sure. Also, Travis and her "thoughts and prayers" posts    he plead guilty to inciting a riot at his OWN concert in 2018. Looks like nothing was learned. These poor families.











						Kylie Jenner Looked On During Travis Scott's Set, Unaware of Situation
					

Kylie didn't seem very excited during her partner's Astroworld set.




					www.tmz.com
				




Whoever is posting the news on TMZ's website needs to proof read first because this is - first saying that Kylie Jenner Looked Concerned during the Travis Scott's set and Unaware of the situation.   If she was concerned then why was Kylie concerned. I'm just thinking out loud here. 
But when you look farther down the page - then Kylie looked on during travis's set  --  had no idea of what was happening in the crowd.


----------



## pixiejenna

I don’t know if the spiked needles is true or not. But from the videos I’ve seen and statements from people at the concert I’m shocked more people aren’t dead or injured. I’ve been in crowded places and when people are so packed in you can’t even move/can’t control your movements it’s very scary. The videos I saw gave me anxiety just watching them. One concert goer who released a statement she passed out and somehow made it to the “medic” area when she came too. She couldn’t breath because they became so packed in that at one point she was actually levitating for a few minutes her feet were off the ground and she had no way to get back down. She herself is an ER nurse basically came too in a nightmare she saw other “medics” attempting to give CPR to people and doing it wrong, they had only medical pack for the venue, no AED, no gloves, not even a CPR valve mask/face shield, basically non of the medical people who worked the venue had any CPR training, and security asked her for help when she mentioned that she was a ER nurse. When actual police came they had 4 people in her area 2 of whom were not breathing for over 15 minutes. Seeing the one girl climbing the video platform and begging the guy doing the video for help is heartbreaking to watch. Then we see Kylie, Stormi, Kendal, and Scott’s mom rushed to safety while all of the fans are literally in a human pile of chaos


----------



## pixiejenna

sdkitty said:


> I saw a report where some young kids were sneaking in....not sure about that ten-year-old; they were probably early teens



They could be some of the people who literally shoved their way into the venue, there’s video where a sea of people basically break though the barricades and are trampling people just to get in.


----------



## sdkitty

jelliedfeels said:


> Wow, what kind of moron takes their ten year old to a drug-fuelled rave?


what kind of moron takes a toddler (Kylie)?


----------



## uhpharm01

pixiejenna said:


> They could be some of the people who literally shoved their way into the venue, there’s video where a sea of people basically break through
> 
> 
> pixiejenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> They could be some of the people who literally shoved their way into the venue, there’s video where a sea of people basically break though the barricades and are trampling people just to get in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the barricades and are trampling people just to get in.
Click to expand...

I heard that there was some 5,000 more tickets sold before the concert.


----------



## lulu212121

uhpharm01 said:


> Astroworld Lawsuits Start to Pour In, Travis Scott & Drake Named
> 
> 
> The first lawsuit against Travis Scott and Live Nation has been filed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all know that this was going to happen soon.


They all should be! That was the most horrific scene I have seen people post. So scary when you think about how many concerts a person has attended thinking that its safe and the medics and security are all properly equipped and trained. I just can't believe that CPR wasn't part of training for security. Lastly, Shame on the camera guy. Threatening to push that woman off if she didn't move. He could have been a hero.


----------



## uhpharm01

lulu212121 said:


> They all should be! That was the most horrific scene I have seen people post. So scary when you think about how many concerts a person has attended thinking that its safe and the medics and security are all properly equipped and trained. I just can't believe that CPR wasn't part of training for security. Lastly, Shame on the camera guy. Threatening to push that woman off if she didn't move. He could have been a hero.


Now Drake and Live Nation have been added to the lawsuit too.


----------



## pixiejenna

What about the venue? Shouldn’t they be the first one people go after? I don’t know how concerts work in this respect. But if I’m an artist preforming in A venue, isn’t the venue the ones who hire security not the artist? The venue had faulty barricades that people trampled over, the venue had untrained security, the venue didn’t even have a freaking AED for use or basic first aid items like gloves, the venue failed to control the crowd. Especially when the artists playing have a reputation for rowdy crowds and encourages their fans to act up. They should have planned for that and had additional security on hand and extra measures in place to  that they had a secure perimeter. Interestingly enough one of the lawsuits is filed by families in my state both college aged guys.


----------



## Jayne1

MidAtlantic said:


> It took her this long to post what her attorney and publicist gave her to post, is more like it.  But, yes - you're right that it should have happened immediately.
> 
> Related: It's a huge peeve of mine when it's obvious that apologies/condolences/explanations are not written by celebrities themselves.  Like, there's literally not, like, a single "like", "totally", or, like, even one "literally" in this post.  No way Kylie had any hand in it.


He just posted a video rubbing his head the whole time trying to remember his lawyers words about how sad he is.

The news is coming out about Travis (most people know about him, but I didn't) like the time he crowd-surfed and stops the show to spit on a kid he thought was trying to steal his shoe. Then he incited the crowed to beat the kid up.

The video is on line if anyone wants to watch it. This is the same guy who pretends to care about the safety of his fans.

There's another video of his autotune being cut off and the sounds he makes while 'singing' are painful.  But that's just my amazement at these people getting paid so much money yet having no musical talent.


----------



## pixiejenna

Lol if he had talent he wouldn't be messing with this family. They are a kurse to anyone with success. This is why they are a perfect union both talentless pretending to be successful in life. I don't recall where I read it but it's rumored that she's his side piece and he's in another relationship.


----------



## uhpharm01

pixiejenna said:


> Lol if he had talent he wouldn't be messing with this family. They are a kurse to anyone with success. This is why they are a perfect union both talentless pretending to be successful in life. *I don't recall where I read it but it's rumored that she's his side piece and he's in another relationship.*


I heard that too.


----------



## MidAtlantic

uhpharm01 said:


> Kylie Jenner Looked On During Travis Scott's Set, Unaware of Situation
> 
> 
> Kylie didn't seem very excited during her partner's Astroworld set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever is posting the news on TMZ's website needs to proof read first because this is - first saying that Kylie Jenner Looked Concerned during the Travis Scott's set and Unaware of the situation.   If she was concerned then why was Kylie concerned. I'm just thinking out loud here.
> But when you look farther down the page - then Kylie looked on during travis's set  --  had no idea of what was happening in the crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5244159



No joke - TMZ's "writing" is absolute sh|t. Words are used incorrectly, there's no logical sequence, and (as you point out) the story contradicts itself. I feel dumber having read it.


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> Lol if he had talent he wouldn't be messing with this family. They are a kurse to anyone with success. This is why they are a perfect union both talentless pretending to be successful in life. I don't recall where I read it but it's rumored that she's his side piece and he's in another relationship.


I really don't know much about the Karsashians but it's my opinion that her success is due to her mother - and her PS.  I don't think any girl at her age, education level could have gotten as rich as she did through her own efforts.


----------



## blueblues

purseinsanity said:


> Further proof TMZ is basically the Kardashian's Bit@h:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Travis Scott Unaware of Seriousness of Astroworld Chaos
> 
> 
> Sources familiar insist Travis was unaware of the severity of things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of videos showing he was very aware and didn't seem to give an F.  Either that or he was as high as a kite and didn't give an F.
> 
> I can barely watch these videos without tearing up, and he's watching it in real time, singing.  I hope he gets sued and gets hurt where it hurts him...his wallet.


Going to prison would also have a well deserved effect on his career.

If brands like Dior and Nike drop him, it would probably be the quickest way to hurt him in the wallet. There is also an ongoing campaign to cancel his music on streaming platforms, but as crazy as fans usually are, I’m not sure that will be very effective.

*Big trigger warning for this clip*. He just stands there “singing” and looking down at the bodies being carried away.


----------



## TC1

Travis was super successful before meeting Kylie, so this isn't a case of him using her...I think it's more the other way around. She wanted a famous baby daddy..and she got one. I don't understand the hype (as I've said before) and the video of him going live on his IG trying to be sad is disturbing. He makes a SH!T ton of money from Nike..I wish they would tell him to kick rocks.


----------



## lulu212121

I did not know he had a Dior contract.  I hope they drop him soon. Nike doesn't surprise me.


----------



## lulilu

I saw the clip where the crowd just trampled everything to rush into the venue.  They broke barriers, ran over guards, and even cops on horseback couldn't control them.  This is well before the concert even began.  The arena should have done something then.  It's heartbreaking.  And sickening how people act at concerts, pushing and shoving to get closer.


----------



## uhpharm01

lulu212121 said:


> I did not know he had a Dior contract.  I hope they drop him soon. Nike doesn't surprise me.


and he had contract with McDonald's too 








						Travis Scott Made How Much From His McDonald’s Deal?!
					

Plus, the biggest TikTok food trend of the year, and more news to start your day




					www.eater.com
				






TC1 said:


> Travis was super successful before meeting Kylie, so this isn't a case of him using her...I think it's more the other way around. She wanted a famous baby daddy..and she got one. I don't understand the hype (as I've said before) and the video of him going live on his IG trying to be sad is disturbing. He makes a SH!T ton of money from Nike..I wish they would tell him to kick rocks.


and he made about $20 million dollars from his collab with McDonald's too, that's rumor I heard. 









						Travis Scott Made How Much From His McDonald’s Deal?!
					

Plus, the biggest TikTok food trend of the year, and more news to start your day




					www.eater.com


----------



## TC1

Travis has his own line of sneakers with Nike. VERY popular styles..he's got lots of $$ they can go after.


----------



## uhpharm01

lulilu said:


> I saw the clip where the crowd just trampled everything to rush into the venue.  They broke barriers, ran over guards, and even cops on horseback couldn't control them.  This is well before the concert even began.  The arena should have done something then.  It's heartbreaking.  And sickening how people act at concerts, pushing and shoving to get closer.


i agree.


----------



## MKB0925

MidAtlantic said:


> I can't even wrap my head around this.  It's heartbreaking to imagine how scared that little one must have been. Jesus.


I just saw that a 9 y/o not sure if the same kid or not is in a medically induced coma due to being trampled.  I agree who would take a kid to that??


----------



## sdkitty

lulu212121 said:


> They all should be! That was the most horrific scene I have seen people post. So scary when you think about how many concerts a person has attended thinking that its safe and the medics and security are all properly equipped and trained. I just can't believe that CPR wasn't part of training for security. Lastly, Shame on the camera guy. Threatening to push that woman off if she didn't move. He could have been a hero.


.
what about the country music concert in vegas where people were shot?  I guess you never know what's going to happen


----------



## Swanky

I can’t compare the Vegas concert. The attendees were behaving right? Like no reports of breaking down barriers, fences, metal detectors, etc… and they were deliberately assassinated by a shooter(s). 

I wouldn’t have been inherently afraid in Vegas, and am not at any concerts I go to, but I’d have definitely been very fearful at this one…. Horrifying!

There’s another ‘fest, I can’t think of the name… lots of high school and college kids go in Dallas and I’ve heard of some low level similarities, like crowd pushing. I’d freak.


----------



## uhpharm01

As large as a city as Houston is, they should have hired trained security. This is so crazy.








						Astroworld Security Guard Felt Unprepared, Training Day Before Festival
					

One Astroworld Fest security officer is speaking out on his experience.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## sdkitty

Swanky said:


> I can’t compare the Vegas concert. The attendees were behaving right? Like no reports of breaking down barriers, fences, metal detectors, etc… and they were deliberately assassinated by a shooter(s).
> 
> I wouldn’t have been inherently afraid in Vegas, and am not at any concerts I go to, but I’d have definitely been very fearful at this one…. Horrifying!
> 
> There’s another ‘fest, I can’t think of the name… lots of high school and college kids go in Dallas and I’ve heard of some low level similarities, like crowd pushing. I’d freak.


yes, different situation but same in that people went never thinking their lives were in danger and some died


----------



## Swanky

Right, some go to school, church, etc... how frightening!  It scares me because surely they could see it was happening but thought it never would and didn't listen to their gut and leave.


----------



## uhpharm01

Criminal investigation underway in deadly Astroworld Festival incident
					

A criminal investigation is underway after the tragedy at the Astroworld Festival that left eight people dead and hundreds injured.




					www.click2houston.com


----------



## LibbyRuth

lulu212121 said:


> They all should be! That was the most horrific scene I have seen people post. So scary when you think about how many concerts a person has attended thinking that its safe and the medics and security are all properly equipped and trained. I just can't believe that CPR wasn't part of training for security. Lastly, Shame on the camera guy. Threatening to push that woman off if she didn't move. He could have been a hero.


With what we know, I disagree with shaming the camera man.  No doubt about it - had he understood what the girl was telling him and done something, he would have been a hero.  But take away the benefit of hindsight  that we all have and consider what it's like for him in that moment. He's up on a platform, doing his job, concentrating on what he's supposed to be capturing with his camera, listening to cues being called out in his headphones.  Suddenly a concert goer is up on the platform where she's not allowed to be.  It's loud - with his headphones he may or may not have been able to understand what she was saying. I can appreciate that in his mind, his security and the ability to do his job are top of mind.  He wasn't effective in the way he communicated with her to get down. But I can appreciate that he did not grasp what was happening enough to respond the way that any of us would have with the benefit of knowing why she was there.


----------



## lulu212121

LibbyRuth said:


> With what we know, I disagree with shaming the camera man.  No doubt about it - had he understood what the girl was telling him and done something, he would have been a hero.  But take away the benefit of hindsight  that we all have and consider what it's like for him in that moment. He's up on a platform, doing his job, concentrating on what he's supposed to be capturing with his camera, listening to cues being called out in his headphones.  Suddenly a concert goer is up on the platform where she's not allowed to be.  It's loud - with his headphones he may or may not have been able to understand what she was saying. I can appreciate that in his mind, his security and the ability to do his job are top of mind.  He wasn't effective in the way he communicated with her to get down. But I can appreciate that he did not grasp what was happening enough to respond the way that any of us would have with the benefit of knowing why she was there.


I believe there was more than 1 person alerting him of what was going on. I saw another video of a young man trying to do the same. I have to disagree with you.

eta
Threatening to push someone off a stage is in no way any sort of "effective" communication. WTH?


----------



## uhpharm01

Coachella 2022: Petition urges Goldenvoice to drop Travis Scott after Houston tragedy
					

The petition had received more than 23,000 signatures as of Tuesday evening.



					www.desertsun.com


----------



## sdkitty

uhpharm01 said:


> Coachella 2022: Petition urges Goldenvoice to drop Travis Scott after Houston tragedy
> 
> 
> The petition had received more than 23,000 signatures as of Tuesday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> www.desertsun.com


good...the guy seems to incite violence....I guess he may or may not have learned his lesson


----------



## LibbyRuth

lulu212121 said:


> I believe there was more than 1 person alerting him of what was going on. I saw another video of a young man trying to do the same. I have to disagree with you.
> 
> eta
> Threatening to push someone off a stage is in no way any sort of "effective" communication. WTH?


Are you implying that I said he was effectively communicating?  If you are, please reread because I said nothing of the sort.

Is there a video that confirm that with all the noise of the concert and headphones on that he heard and understood what was being said to him?  If there is, I have not seen it.  If he did not hear, then I don't think it is right to judge his actions with the benefit of knowledge he did not have.


----------



## blueblues

lulu212121 said:


> I believe there was more than 1 person alerting him of what was going on. I saw another video of a young man trying to do the same. I have to disagree with you.
> 
> eta
> Threatening to push someone off a stage is in no way any sort of "effective" communication. WTH?


To be completely fair, it was a guard who threatened to throw her off that platform, not the cameraman. The cameraman later called for help.

Here are the woman’s own words about her experience. Pretty terrifying.




Side note: It’s unfortunate that TMZ seems to dominate the news flow since they are so obviously in the Kartrashean’s pocket.


----------



## uhpharm01

Travis Scott Sued by 9-Year-Old Astroworld Victim, Ben Crump Files the Lawsuit
					

Ezra Blount, the youngest victim of the Astroworld concert tragedy, is suing Travis Scott and Live Nation for the horrific injuries he suffered -- injuries that still might cost him his life.




					www.tmz.com
				













						Houston mayor says stopping Astroworld Fest would have made things worse
					

Why wasn't the show stopped immediately when things turned violent in the crowd of 50,000 people? The mayor said it was a sensitive situation.




					abc13.com
				



I'm not sure about this. They should have ended that Concert once they let people into the concert site when people were running over each other.


----------



## TC1

I'm sure lawyers are salivating to get suits drawn up (as they should be) What better precedent do you have than someone who has already plead guilty to this EXACT behaviour? let alone a Netflix doc as an example of repeating it over and over?


----------



## uhpharm01

Harris County Judge Lina Hidalgo wants independent investigation into Astroworld Festival tragedy
					

Video shows there was trouble from the start at NRG Park. But why was the show allowed to go on?




					abc13.com
				




Mmm interesting, IMO. Sorry. But the FBI is investigating already.


----------



## uhpharm01

sdkitty said:


> good...the guy seems to incite violence....I guess he may or may not have learned his lesson


----------



## sdkitty

uhpharm01 said:


>



what a POS....who raised this guy?  does he have a mother?


----------



## uhpharm01

sdkitty said:


> what a POS....who raised this guy?  does he have a mother?


Yes and a father. 











						Travis Scott's 'Astroworld' – A Need for Peace & A Call for Help
					

Astroworld by Travis Scott, much like an amusement park, is chaotic. The album has proven to be an enjoyable ride for many of Scott’s fans but alienates others due to the inconsistent nature of the project’s sound and content. This erratic pattern appears to be an analogy for the type of life...




					rapzilla.com
				



This is from the link above.
*"Brokenness Requires Fixing

STARGAZING  – “Then the storm came in and saved my life/Head up to the sky, down on my knees”*
“STARGAZING” appears to be a song of repentance that takes place after the narrative of the complete _Astroworld_ album. On this track, Scott acknowledges the traumas he has experienced since childhood, stating: “If I take you to my past you will be traumatized/Got a thousand kids outside that’s tryna come alive.”"


----------



## uhpharm01

NRG Park Asked City of Houston to Block Roads Over Past Astroworld Issues
					

The facility that hosted Astroworld Fest seems to have known what was in store.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## bag-mania

Even if he didn’t know the full extent of what happened, this still looks really bad.









						Travis Scott Went to Dave & Buster's After Astroworld Festival, Unaware of Tragedy
					

Travis Scott says he didn't know a calamity was unfolding when he was onstage Friday at Astroworld ... and we found out when he left, he went straight to Dave & Buster's for an after-party.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## ThisVNchick

bag-mania said:


> Even if he didn’t know the full extent of what happened, this still looks really bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Travis Scott Went to Dave & Buster's After Astroworld Festival, Unaware of Tragedy
> 
> 
> Travis Scott says he didn't know a calamity was unfolding when he was onstage Friday at Astroworld ... and we found out when he left, he went straight to Dave & Buster's for an after-party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


There was a video of him standing on a raised platform looking down and there was an unconscious woman being transported by a wave of people right under his nose. It’s not hard to stop and say, hey is she alright? I think if he had at least done that the backlash wouldn’t have been as bad.


----------



## pixiejenna

One person who was hired to do security said he quit before the show because too many things seemed off, the guy who hired him just finished his training 1 day prior to him getting hired. They were very vague  on what his job actually was he was supposed to be at the entrance and expressed concern about it. They moved him to another section but he ended up quiting shortly after being moved because it was clear that no one in that section knew what was going on, they were all temps with basically no training.

Another woman who worked as security said they were all hired temps, they were not able to hire enough people for the event. Many of the people hired just wanted to go to the concert and took off their security “uniform” once in and just blended in with the crowd. They didn’t ensure that the temps were vaccinated or had negative covid test prior to the concert another person who was also hired for security bragged about showing them a fake vaccine card. At one point in the night she had a HPD officer standing right next to her and they both watched a security guard open their necklace and take a sniff from it and start acting weird. She;s looking at the HPD and the security guard getting high and the HPD did absolutely nothing about it. Many of the security guards were high at the concert.


----------



## Swanky

An Astroworld planning document instructed staff to call dead concertgoers 'smurfs' and not to say 'dead' or 'deceased' over the radio
					

The operations plan was drafted by the organizers Scoremore before the Travis Scott concert, which turned deadly after crowds surged toward the stage.




					www.insider.com


----------



## pixiejenna

Now people are comparing Travis’s response to Lincoln Park‘s response to people falling in the mosh pit. They stopped the show until everyone was ok and back on their feet. A far cry from what Travis did who did stop multiple times but not once did he advocate for safety and he ultimately continued the show. He may not have been able to know everything that was going on. But as a performer he should know what the difference between mosh pit fun and people being trampled to death.


----------



## TC1

There wasn't a mosh pit at this concert though. Just a bunch of people pushing to the front in a crowd surge. 
I feel like the narrative that originally came out saying someone was sticking people with needles and drugging them was made up by this camp to try to sway the inquiry into that causing the deaths and not suffocation, etc. At first it was "numerous people" saying this was happening to just the one security guard, and then silence...


----------



## TC1

Kylie posted an ambulance trying to help people while people were surfing on top if it. They KNEW.  But yes, by all means go to D&B for a party instead of checking in on your fans  
ETA- I don't know if any of you follow diet_prada on IG, but they just posted an interesting post about the "therapy" being offered to victims and also a video of Travis stopping a concert to have an attendee beat up by the crowd for attempting to steal his shoes.


----------



## blueblues

True or false? It sounds exactly like something coming from the Kardashian legal team.


----------



## V0N1B2

Hmpf. Suddenly Tyga doesn’t seem like he was such a bad hombre after all.


----------



## lanasyogamama

TC1 said:


> Kylie posted an ambulance trying to help people while people were surfing on top if it. They KNEW.  But yes, by all means go to D&B for a party instead of checking in on your fans
> ETA- I don't know if any of you follow diet_prada on IG, but they just posted an interesting post about the "therapy" being offered to victims and also a video of Travis stopping a concert to have an attendee beat up by the crowd for attempting to steal his shoes.


Wow, I had no idea that better help was such a scam.


----------



## uhpharm01

An Astroworld planning document instructed staff to call dead concertgoers 'smurfs' and not to say 'dead' or 'deceased' over the radio
					

The operations plan was drafted by the organizers Scoremore before the Travis Scott concert, which turned deadly after crowds surged toward the stage.




					www.insider.com
				



[/QUOTE]
i heard about this, it's so sad.


----------



## uhpharm01

TC1 said:


> Kylie posted an ambulance trying to help people while people were surfing on top if it. They KNEW.  But yes, by all means go to D&B for a party instead of checking in on your fans
> ETA- I don't know if any of you follow diet_prada on IG, but they just posted an interesting post about the "therapy" being offered to victims and *also a video of Travis stopping a concert to have an attendee beat up by the crowd for attempting to steal his shoes.*


that is from an older concert a few years ago but it's still so crazy.

Here's the link from diet prada on IG about Travis scott *may be * making money from Better help.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## pixiejenna

It's rumored that they are now editing Travis out of their hulu show but they apparently already announced her pregnancy on it lol.


----------



## uhpharm01

HPD Chief Says Production, Artist Had Ultimate Authority to End Show
					

A victim in the Astroworld calamity has been declared brain dead.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## Jayne1

How long is Kylie going to stay with him.


----------



## Jayne1

uhpharm01 said:


>



I never knew this was a thing…

The ex manager knew his way around computers and helped launched Travis’ career by artificially boosting the stream of his songs online. He faked his popularity with Soundcloud bots artificially inflating his play counts. So record label execs thought he was more popular than he really was.

Wow. Learn something new every day.


----------



## uhpharm01

Jayne1 said:


> I never knew this was a thing…
> 
> The ex manager knew his way around computers and helped launched Travis’ career by artificially boosting the stream of his songs online. He faked his popularity with Soundcloud bots artificially inflating his play counts. So record label execs thought he was more popular than he really was.
> 
> Wow. Learn something new every day.


Same here.


----------



## redney

Jayne1 said:


> I never knew this was a thing…
> 
> The ex manager knew his way around computers and helped launched Travis’ career by artificially boosting the stream of his songs online. He faked his popularity with Soundcloud bots artificially inflating his play counts. So record label execs thought he was more popular than he really was.
> 
> Wow. Learn something new every day.


That is PMK-level, right there. Too bad even her PR magic can't possibly help the Astroworld tragedy.


----------



## purseinsanity

Jayne1 said:


> How long is Kylie going to stay with him.


As long as she can milk publicity out of him.  Any attention is good attention after all!


----------



## uhpharm01

Jayne1 said:


> How long is Kylie going to stay with him.


I think that is a fake relationship just for clout and I heard that Travis has a person and it's not Kylie, Kylie is just a side chick.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

uhpharm01 said:


> I think that is a fake relationship just for clout and I heard that Travis has a person and it's not Kylie, Kylie is just a side chick.


Interesting. So he’s having kids with the side chick and not his main girl?


----------



## LittleStar88

Chanel4Eva said:


> Interesting. So he’s having kids with the side chick and not his main girl?



Has to be financial incentive. Imagine the contracts involved


----------



## ThisVNchick

TC1 said:


> Kylie posted an ambulance trying to help people while people were surfing on top if it. They KNEW.  But yes, by all means go to D&B for a party instead of checking in on your fans
> ETA- I don't know if any of you follow diet_prada on IG, but they just posted an interesting post about the "therapy" being offered to victims and also a video of *Travis stopping a concert to have an attendee beat up by the crowd for attempting to steal his shoes.*


This right here is why many people are extremely upset and angry. He can stop a whole concert and encourage his fans to beat up a guy who attempted to steal his shoe (he even throws the shoe at the guy when he’s back on stage) but won’t stop performing when seeing an ambulance and unconscious people being passed around in the crowd.

I hope the victims and the victims’ families are well compensated once this is over (and not just the money hungry lawyers who I bet are trying to call up every attendee to see if he/she would like to file a suit for emotional/physical distress).


----------



## pixiejenna

Jayne1 said:


> How long is Kylie going to stay with him.



Probably until she’s had baby #3 with him. This family seems to like to have the same dad for all their kids maybe because of their experience growing up in a mixed family home. I think that once she has baby #3 they’ll end their fake romance. She is his side chick he apparently has another “serious” with someone else.


----------



## uhpharm01

pixiejenna said:


> It's rumored that they are now editing Travis out of their hulu show but they apparently already announced her pregnancy on it lol.


I heard that rumor today too


----------



## meluvs2shop

uhpharm01 said:


> I think that is a fake relationship just for clout and I heard that Travis has a person and it's not Kylie, Kylie is just a side chick.


Ew… be messy when you have no children if you like, but with kids, nah, grow up and have some self worth. Sometimes I wonder if these women were raised by a pack of wolves. Such an interesting outlook on life


----------



## TC1

These dudes like having kids with the Kardashian/Jenners. They don't have to pretend to fight over custody they don't want..and these chicks have enough money that they (probably) don't ask for any financial support.
ETA I just read that Drake went to a strip club after..so


----------



## lovieluvslux

Yep, I've heard of this before with other artists.  



Jayne1 said:


> I never knew this was a thing…
> 
> The ex manager knew his way around computers and helped launched Travis’ career by artificially boosting the stream of his songs online. He faked his popularity with Soundcloud bots artificially inflating his play counts. So record label execs thought he was more popular than he really was.
> 
> Wow. Learn something new every day.


----------



## meluvs2shop

We live in a fake, superficial world … so prevalent on SM.


----------



## uhpharm01

meluvs2shop said:


> We live in a fake, superficial world … so prevalent on SM.











						'Nightmare that I'll never forget' | 59-year-old grandma thought she was going to die at Astroworld
					

Four plaintiffs represented by Ben Crump shared their experiences. Some suffered physical injuries, others are still haunted by psychological trauma.




					www.khou.com


----------



## bag-princess

smh..........











						Kendall Jenner wore a daring dress covered in cutouts to a wedding
					

Kendall Jenner wore a dress with bold cutouts to Lauren Perez's nuptials. People have criticized her for wearing the daring look as a wedding guest.




					www.insider.com


----------



## Tivo

Jayne1 said:


> I never knew this was a thing…
> 
> The ex manager knew his way around computers and helped launched Travis’ career by artificially boosting the stream of his songs online. He faked his popularity with Soundcloud bots artificially inflating his play counts. So record label execs thought he was more popular than he really was.
> 
> Wow. Learn something new every day.


It’s all smoke and mirrors


----------



## uhpharm01

Pregnant Kylie Jenner Ditches Travis Scott, 'Secretly' Jets Out Of Houston In Middle Of Night To Reunite With 'Crisis Mode' Momager Kris Jenner
					

Kylie "waited until it was late and left the house in blacked out cars."




					radaronline.com
				




I heard that some people are talking about boycotting Kylie's cosmetics line now. WOW. 
Did anyone hear about this?


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## pixiejenna

uhpharm01 said:


> Pregnant Kylie Jenner Ditches Travis Scott, 'Secretly' Jets Out Of Houston In Middle Of Night To Reunite With 'Crisis Mode' Momager Kris Jenner
> 
> 
> Kylie "waited until it was late and left the house in blacked out cars."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radaronline.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that some people are talking about boycotting Kylie's cosmetics line now. WOW.
> Did anyone hear about this?



I read snipit that PMK is working double time to help minimize how much this will affect Kylie’s businesses. She‘s trying to plug the bleeding hole in her favorite cash cow.


----------



## purseinsanity

uhpharm01 said:


> Pregnant Kylie Jenner Ditches Travis Scott, 'Secretly' Jets Out Of Houston In Middle Of Night To Reunite With 'Crisis Mode' Momager Kris Jenner
> 
> 
> Kylie "waited until it was late and left the house in blacked out cars."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radaronline.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that some people are talking about boycotting Kylie's cosmetics line now. WOW.
> Did anyone hear about this?


Well, she's stuck with his spawn no matter what.  Might be time to choose your men a little more wisely, Kardashians...


----------



## bisousx

Probably not a popular opinion but it’s too bad that we look for the richest ones to sue instead of at our own actions - IMO it is clearly the actions of the concertgoers and concert crashers who brought this onto themselves. Random concertgoers would be too difficult to identify and doubtful that they have deep pockets.  No matter what Travis said or did in the concert, whatever happened to old question all parents used to ask: “If he told you to jump off a cliff, should you do it?” Nevertheless… this is our society today


----------



## meluvs2shop

Their taste in men…I have no words….5 daughters and not one knows how to properly pick a good man. The odds were that high I guess. Well, PMK is unlucky in love too…obvi


----------



## TC1

I saw it came out that there was no one pricked with a needle, that entire story was false. No surprise there. Is post # 19,351 from outside the concert after? but no one knew there was an issue? come on.....


----------



## buzzytoes

bisousx said:


> Probably not a popular opinion but it’s too bad that we look for the richest ones to sue instead of at our own actions - IMO it is clearly the actions of the concertgoers and concert crashers who brought this onto themselves. Random concertgoers would be too difficult to identify and doubtful that they have deep pockets.  No matter what Travis said or did in the concert, whatever happened to old question all parents used to ask: “If he told you to jump off a cliff, should you do it?” Nevertheless… this is our society today


My understanding is that he encouraged people to come to the concert, even if tickets were sold out. Basically encouraging people to do whatever they had to do to get in there. He has also been found guilty in the past of inciting a riot at his show, which sounds like what he did at this show as well. Does that mean people should have broken down barricades? No. Does it mean he had a hand in being responsible for that behavior? Yes. The people who weren't participating in that behavior shouldn't have gotten caught in the middle of a singer inciting bad behavior and those who followed him.


----------



## pixiejenna

I guess at one concert Travis encouraged his audience to attack a fellow concert goer because he was trying to steal his shoes and they did. He also encouraged everyone to come even if they didn’t have tickets because they‘ll let everyone in even the “crazy ones” his own words. He dose bare responsibility when he personally encourages his fans to act up and find a way into the concert. 

Now it’s coming out that Drake was so distraught from this event that he went to a strip club afterwards and dropped 1 million on strippers.


----------



## bisousx

Agreed he has responsibility for his own part, but just because Travis Scott told me to beat up someone or to behave uncivilly doesn’t mean I should do it  He’ll get sued, along with others, but the people who actually caused the harm will get away with it.


----------



## Sferics

bag-princess said:


> smh..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kendall Jenner wore a daring dress covered in cutouts to a wedding
> 
> 
> Kendall Jenner wore a dress with bold cutouts to Lauren Perez's nuptials. People have criticized her for wearing the daring look as a wedding guest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insider.com




To be fair, I think it was the dress for the party later on.
She wore this in the daylight:


----------



## uhpharm01

TC1 said:


> I saw it came out that there was no one pricked with a needle, that entire story was false. No surprise there. Is post # 19,351 from outside the concert after? but no one knew there was an issue? come on.....


Yep 












						HPD chief walks back Astroworld Fest security guard injection claim
					

Four days after the chief said they were looking into reports of a security guard who'd been stuck with a needle, Finner said that story isn't accurate after all.




					abc13.com


----------



## uhpharm01

TC1 said:


> I saw it came out that there was no one pricked with a needle, that entire story was false. No surprise there. Is post # 19,351 from outside the concert after? but no one knew there was an issue? come on.....











						9-year-old trampled at Astroworld dies from his injuries, family says
					

The 9-year-old was on life support for days after he fell and was trampled during Travis Scott's concert.




					abc13.com


----------



## ThisVNchick

uhpharm01 said:


> 9-year-old trampled at Astroworld dies from his injuries, family says
> 
> 
> The 9-year-old was on life support for days after he fell and was trampled during Travis Scott's concert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc13.com


So sad. This boy is the second hospitalized attendee to die. The other day, a 22 year old  girl also died from her injuries after being treated for a week at the hospital. Apparently, she was later ID as the girl that the “medics” dropped off the gurney  (she fell and hit/landed on her head while unconscious) because they didn’t strap her on the damn thing while they tried to carry out of the crowd.

Before the concert started, people without tickets were storming pass the gates and security was not able to do much. It seemed  like the whole thing was doomed from the start. They should’ve called it off then. What if one of those people brought in a weapon? Isn’t that the whole point of a security check-point? Seems like the concert promoters and Travis wanted to maximize their profits by supplying cheapest possible security and medic teams and it obviously shows.


----------



## meluvs2shop

This story is getting worse and worse. What a tragic concert! I love going to concerts but there are ones I would not go to bc of the potential violence.


----------



## uhpharm01

Nike Postpones Travis Scott Air Max 1 Release After Astroworld Tragedy
					

Travis Scott's latest Nike collab won't be released anytime soon.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## uhpharm01

ThisVNchick said:


> So sad. This boy is the second hospitalized attendee to die. The other day, a 22 year old  girl also died from her injuries after being treated for a week at the hospital. Apparently, she was later ID as the girl that the “medics” dropped off the gurney  (she fell and hit/landed on her head while unconscious) because they didn’t strap her on the damn thing while they tried to carry out of the crowd.
> 
> Before the concert started, people without tickets were storming pass the gates and security was not able to do much. It seemed  like the whole thing was doomed from the start. *They should’ve called it off then. *What if one of those people brought in a weapon? Isn’t that the whole point of a security check-point? Seems like the concert promoters and Travis wanted to maximize their profits by supplying cheapest possible security and medic teams and it obviously shows.


I agree.
It should have been cancelled at the very beginning with people storming the security gates like mad people.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I’ve casually snuck into VIP sections at concerts for a better view but I didn’t bum rush a place with no ticket and climbed over a turnstiles to storm in to a concert for free.


----------



## prettyprincess

bisousx said:


> Agreed he has responsibility for his own part, but just because Travis Scott told me to beat up someone or to behave uncivilly doesn’t mean I should do it  He’ll get sued, along with others, but the people who actually caused the harm will get away with it.


I’m assuming you’re not a teenager. You know better and he should too. He’s a grown adult encouraging an audience, that was mainly comprised  of people who’s brains aren’t fully formed, to act insane. He should be held responsible for incitement. He also had an obligation to make sure there was enough security and medical personnel. He could’ve  stopped the show the same way he did when someone touched his sneaker.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## meluvs2shop

I haven’t read all the articles but were ppl online organizing the chaos that ensued? Jumping over turnstiles and barricades and forcing your way to the front of the stage. Sounds like it was some kind of organizing going on on the DL.


----------



## ThisVNchick

meluvs2shop said:


> I haven’t read all the articles but were ppl online organizing the chaos that ensued? Jumping over turnstiles and barricades and forcing your way to the front of the stage. Sounds like it was some kind of organizing going on on the DL.


One article that I read said Travis posted and encouraged online for his fans *without* tickets to come out as well. I think this is where people are trying to hold him accountable, for inciting _these_ kind of behavior and people to come out. But in general, he’s been fined and charged with multiple acts of violence incitement at his past concerts.


----------



## uhpharm01

*TRAVIS SCOTT$750M ASTROWORLD LAWSUIT ...Drake, Apple, Live Nation Sued Too*








						Travis Scott Facing $750 Million Astroworld Lawsuit from 125+ Attendees
					

The lawsuit includes the family of one of the victims from the concert.




					www.tmz.com
				




Oh wow even Apple is now being sued too.


----------



## Sferics

uhpharm01 said:


> *TRAVIS SCOTT$750M ASTROWORLD LAWSUIT ...Drake, Apple, Live Nation Sued Too*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Travis Scott Facing $750 Million Astroworld Lawsuit from 125+ Attendees
> 
> 
> The lawsuit includes the family of one of the victims from the concert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow even Apple is now being sued too.


But why? Is it Apple Music? Because they streamed it?
Seems a bit unduly wide...


----------



## uhpharm01

Sferics said:


> But why? Is it Apple Music? Because they streamed it?
> Seems a bit unduly wide...


I agree, I don't really get why Apple Music is being sued too. 

 But my problem with this lawsuit is mostly because of who their lawyer is. The lawyer is  attorney Tony Buzbee, I don't like this guy. I'm going to leave it at that.


----------



## LittleStar88

US lawsuits like these tend to go for every single party associated with the incident - maximize the potential damages for the law$uit.

May not seem right, but that's just how it is.


----------



## sdkitty

LittleStar88 said:


> US lawsuits like these tend to go for every single party associated with the incident - maximize the potential damages for the law$uit.
> 
> May not seem right, but that's just how it is.


and the lawyers make the money


----------



## LittleStar88

sdkitty said:


> and the lawyers make the money



I'm guessing their take is at least 40% + expenses. Then the rest gets divided up amongst the claimants. Big cash grab for the lawyers!


----------



## sdkitty

LittleStar88 said:


> I'm guessing their take is at least 40% + expenses. Then the rest gets divided up amongst the claimants. Big cash grab for the lawyers!


yes, when you have a lot of plaintiffs (esp in class action suits), the lawyers are the ones who make money


----------



## Sferics

LittleStar88 said:


> US lawsuits like these tend to go for every single party associated with the incident - maximize the potential damages for the law$uit.
> 
> May not seem right, but that's just how it is.


Oh, okay. This is so different to my country...we don't even have real class action.


----------



## uhpharm01

I just heard that they think that 12,000 people may have entered Astroworld Festival without Tickets.


----------



## uhpharm01

2 security guards hurt at Astroworld festival file lawsuit: 'Plan wasn't executed the right way'
					

Those listed in the lawsuit include the company that hired both men to work the event.




					abc13.com


----------



## uhpharm01

Travis Scott's Offer to Cover 9-Year-Old's Funeral Costs Rejected by Family
					

Travis Scott's offer to cover funeral costs have mostly gone snubbed.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## uhpharm01

Travis Scott Wants Astroworld Suit Dismissed, Files First Response of Many
					

Travis Scott wants the Astroworld suit to be dismissed. The rapper is issuing a "general denial," which is a legal term in civil suits that allows one to submit one blanket response to all the allegations against them.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## purseinsanity

uhpharm01 said:


> Travis Scott Wants Astroworld Suit Dismissed, Files First Response of Many
> 
> 
> Travis Scott wants the Astroworld suit to be dismissed. The rapper is issuing a "general denial," which is a legal term in civil suits that allows one to submit one blanket response to all the allegations against them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com



Isn't that the new defense?  "It wasn't me!"


----------



## pixiejenna

If it wasn’t him then why is he covering the cost of the funerals for those who died? I’m sure his lawyers recommended him to file this in hopes that if it’s dismissed then they can get all the cases against him dismissed. Even if a judge dismisses this they’ll just follow with civil suits. He should just man up on his responsibility in this, doing this is just prolonging the inevitable.


----------



## Swanky

If I were him I'd offer as well to help relieve the financial burden from piling on top of the emotional pain.

I agree, he needs to accept his responsibility in this, there's a pattern. . .


----------



## uhpharm01

Swanky said:


> If I were him I'd offer as well to help relieve the financial burden from piling on top of the emotional pain.
> 
> I agree, he needs to accept his responsibility in this, there's a pattern. . .


He has offered and most of the families are declining the offer.

Here's an update that was posted by CNN today.








						More than half of victims' families declined Travis Scott's offer to pay for funeral costs | CNN
					

In the aftermath of the Astroworld Festival tragedy, Travis Scott offered to pay for the funeral expenses of the 10 victims who died. At least seven of the victims' families declined Scott's offer, according to their attorneys.




					www.cnn.com
				





Also Travis was interview about the Astroworld, that interview what lawyer allowed him to do this interview. 








						Travis Scott denies knowing about Astroworld injuries in interview with Charlamagne tha God | CNN
					

Travis Scott told radio and talk show host Charlamagne tha God that he's been on an "emotional rollercoaster" since 10 people died and many more were injured at his Astroworld Festival.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Jayne1

An offer for funeral expenses put out in a press release is a publicity stunt.  He's saying through his lawyers that he feels bad, but what happened is not his fault.

Can the families still sue if they accept funeral expenses?  I think they want to go through the courts for a financial settlement.


----------



## uhpharm01

Travis Scott's Spiked Seltzer Brand Cacti Discontinued, Anheuser-Busch Announces
					

Travis Scott's alcoholic Cacti beverages will no longer be sold in stores, Anheuser-Busch revealed in a statement on Friday




					people.com


----------



## uhpharm01

Jayne1 said:


> An offer for funeral expenses put out in a press release is a publicity stunt.  He's saying through his lawyers that he feels bad, but what happened is not his fault.
> 
> Can the families still sue if they accept funeral expenses?  I think they want to go through the courts for a financial settlement.



This is what I found statement by one of the lawyers that is representing the family of Mirza Baig that died at the concert. 












						Several families of Astroworld Festival victims turn down Travis Scott's offer to pay for funerals
					

The attorney for the father of the youngest victim, 9-year-old Ezra Blount, declined the offer, saying Travis Scott must see "that he bears some of the responsibility for this tragedy."




					abc13.com


----------



## uhpharm01

oh wow








						Congressmembers launch investigation into Live Nation's role in deadly Astroworld Festival
					

Live Nation has until Jan. 7 to release information to the committee regarding its role in the festival and security planning.




					abc13.com


----------



## Kevinaxx

Can someone confirm that the 2012 and 2014 is Kylie?! Because this is pretty loco if so… she looks totally different.


----------



## brnicutie

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5279712
> 
> Can someone confirm that the 2012 and 2014 is Kylie?! Because this is pretty loco if so… she looks totally different.


Yeah, that's her. I remember her looking like that on KUWTK.


----------



## Kevinaxx

brnicutie said:


> Yeah, that's her. I remember her looking like that on KUWTK.


I’ve never watched the show. But it kind of amazes me because she’s only 23?

I guess it’s good she makes bank. She’s got a lot of years of upkeep ahead.


----------



## pixiejenna

I will forever wonder what she would look like had she never messed with her face.


----------



## Sferics

pixiejenna said:


> I will forever wonder what she would look like had she never messed with her face.


Like the first pic but older?


----------



## meluvs2shop

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5279712
> 
> Can someone confirm that the 2012 and 2014 is Kylie?! Because this is pretty loco if so… she looks totally different.


She looked the great in 14 and 15. She was far too young imo to start messing with her face and body. She even looked cute in 2012. She was so young there.


----------



## duna

meluvs2shop said:


> She looked the great in 14 and 15. She was far too young imo to start messing with her face and body. She even looked cute in 2012. She was so young there.



I agree with you: she was much better before messing with her face/body, now she looks like her older sisters who are almost 20 years older than she is! And that huge bum they all have, I've never understood the appeal: if my bum was like that, only natural, I would be so embarassed I wouldn't leave the house!


----------



## uhpharm01

Fans speculate Travis Scott could make his live return at Rolling Loud Miami 2022
					

Fans of Travis Scott have spurred rumours that his first live show since Astroworld could be at next year’s Rolling Loud in Miami.




					www.nme.com
				




I hope this isn't true and it's just a rumor.


----------



## bag-princess

Why Everyone Thinks Kendall Jenner and Devin Booker Got Married Over the Weekend
					

“I see a ring on that finger!”




					www.cosmopolitan.com


----------



## lovelypeaches cool

Kylie from 2011


----------



## lovelypeaches cool

Old kylie


----------



## lovelypeaches cool

From 2012


----------



## purseinsanity

Let’s face it, I think Kendall and Kim are the only two naturally beautiful girls of the bunch.  Kim is anything but natural now, and thankfully Kendall seems to have done not too much.  

I find it interesting that we hardly hear anything about the Astroworld tragedy any more, and it wasn’t that long ago.  More selective reporting, I see…


----------



## duna

Although Kilie was never as pretty as Kendall she was SOOOO much better than she is now.....


----------



## LavenderIce

It's sad to see those pictures in comparison to the pictures she chooses share now. Granted those pictures are from over ten years ago with her real face with emotion and expression. Now, it's the same frozen out of control PS/photoshop/kontour/filters face with a vacant expression.


----------



## sdkitty

LavenderIce said:


> It's sad to see those pictures in comparison to the pictures she chooses share now. Granted those pictures are from over ten years ago with her real face with emotion and expression. Now, it's the same frozen out of control PS/photoshop/kontour/filters face with a vacant expression.


she looks like a different person now.  I know it's been successful for her but it seems wrong to me for a very young girl with no glaring flaws to do so much to her face


----------



## sdkitty

purseinsanity said:


> Let’s face it, I think Kendall and Kim are the only two naturally beautiful girls of the bunch.  Kim is anything but natural now, and thankfully Kendall seems to have done not too much.
> 
> I find it interesting that we hardly hear anything about the Astroworld tragedy any more, and it wasn’t that long ago.  More selective reporting, I see…


what about Kourtney?  doesn't look like she's done that much to her face?


----------



## LavenderIce

sdkitty said:


> she looks like a different person now.  I know it's been successful for her but it seems wrong to me for a very young girl with no glaring flaws *to do so much to her face*



And body. I agree. To us there are no glaring flaws but, no one stands a chance in that family.


----------



## purseinsanity

sdkitty said:


> what about Kourtney?  doesn't look like she's done that much to her face?


Maybe not.  I just don't think she's as pretty.    Just my opinion!


----------



## Jayne1

purseinsanity said:


> Kim is anything but natural now, and thankfully Kendall seems to have done not too much.


No such thing in that family.  They all go in on a continuous basis for tweaks and major changes.


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> what about Kourtney?  doesn't look like she's done that much to her face?


Check out Lorry Hill's video on Kourt.  She did plenty, including have that upsweep thing that is so popular now.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> Check out Lorry Hill's video on Kourt.  She did plenty, including have that upsweep thing that is so popular now.


ok
I don't really know much about them except what I see here.  Kourt looks more natural than Kylie and doesn't have the inflated butt, right?


----------



## purseinsanity

Jayne1 said:


> No such thing in that family.  They all go in on a continuous basis for tweaks and major changes.
> 
> View attachment 5311711


I know.  That's why I said she "seems to not have done too much".  Her changes are more subtle and she looks more like her original self than Kylie, Kim, or Khloe.  Kortney's old hairline reminded me of Teresa from RHONJ...very low.  Laser hair removal seems to have been a favorite with them all as well.


----------



## lovelypeaches cool

Old pic


----------



## sdkitty

purseinsanity said:


> I know.  That's why I said she "seems to not have done too much".  Her changes are more subtle and she looks more like her original self than Kylie, Kim, or Khloe.  Kortney's old hairline reminded me of Teresa from RHONJ...very low.  Laser hair removal seems to have been a favorite with them all as well.


I can see that -  they are middle eastern on the dad's side? the Kardashians, not the jenner girls


----------



## lovelypeaches cool




----------



## lovelypeaches cool




----------



## lovelypeaches cool




----------



## lovelypeaches cool




----------



## sdkitty

Kendall is the most genetically blessed as far as body type....Bruce's genes - the long slender legs.... Much more attractive than having a huge blown up butt.  It pains me to see local females emulating Kim's butt....eww


----------



## uhpharm01

Caught Counterfeitin’! Change.org Cancels Coachella Campaign For Travis Scott Because Of Over 60,000 Fraudulent Fan Signatures
					

Change.org removed a petition for Coachella to bring back Travis Scott as a 2023 headliner after the site detected over 60,000 fraudulent signatures. The campaign was launched in response to the fe…




					bossip.com


----------



## purseinsanity

uhpharm01 said:


> Caught Counterfeitin’! Change.org Cancels Coachella Campaign For Travis Scott Because Of Over 60,000 Fraudulent Fan Signatures
> 
> 
> Change.org removed a petition for Coachella to bring back Travis Scott as a 2023 headliner after the site detected over 60,000 fraudulent signatures. The campaign was launched in response to the fe…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bossip.com


 I can't stand him simply because of AstroWorld. Now fake petitions? Disgusting.


----------



## lovelypeaches cool




----------



## uhpharm01

purseinsanity said:


> I can't stand him simply because of AstroWorld. Now fake petitions? Disgusting.


I agree. This is so crazy.


----------



## pixiejenna

He used bots to fake streams making his numbers, and took the fake inflated numbers to record companies to launch his career. So him faking petition signatures is right up his alley.


----------



## uhpharm01

pixiejenna said:


> He used bots to fake streams making his numbers, and took the fake inflated numbers to record companies to launch his career. So him faking petition signatures is right up his alley.


oh yeah that's right, I heard about that too. His former manager talked about that.










						'We used software to enhance his visibility': Travis Scott's former manager claims rapper faked streams to launch career
					

Travis Scott’s old manager, Shane Morris, posted TikToks about his experience working with the rapper following deadly events at Astroworld.




					www.dailydot.com


----------



## uhpharm01

Hundreds Of Astroworld Lawsuits Formally Combined Into Single Giant Case
					

Nearly 400 lawsuits representing thousands of victims are going to be handled by one judge for the time being.




					www.billboard.com
				




Here's an update about the Astroworld Lawsuits


----------



## lallybelle

Kylie has given birth. She posted a pic of Stormi holding the baby's hand and captioned it 2/2/22. With a Blue heart emolji. TMZ etc speculation that means she had a Boy.


----------



## Jayne1

I think she planned both - having a boy and having him on 2/2/22.


----------



## Swanky

Birthdate exquisitely executed


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> I think she planned both - having a boy and having him on 2/2/22.




and that's the day after stormi's birthday!  the parties will go from one day to the next!


----------



## bag-princess

lallybelle said:


> Kylie has given birth. She posted a pic of Stormi holding the baby's hand and captioned it 2/2/22. With a Blue heart emolji. *TMZ etc speculation that means she had a Boy.*




People said that rep for Kris confirmed this


----------



## meluvs2shop

I had a neighbor growing up that shared the same exact birthday as his younger brother. Total accident. As a parent myself I wouldn’t  want back to back birthdays for my kids- accident aside of course. No one can control those.


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> I had a neighbor growing up that shared the same exact birthday as his younger brother. Total accident. As a parent myself I wouldn’t  want back to back birthdays for my kids- accident aside of course. No one can control those.




people i know with that situation always complain about it.  

my son's bday is august 1st and mine is august 2nd - it was not planned at all but we love it!  we are grown of course (he is 23)  and love celebrating together but it is different with kids.


----------



## lanasyogamama

My daughter has a cool birthday, along the lines of 01/02/2003 (that’s not the actual) and I have to admit, it’s fun to say when dealing with a doctors office or whoever.


----------



## meluvs2shop

bag-princess said:


> people i know with that situation always complain about it.
> 
> my son's bday is august 1st and mine is august 2nd - it was not planned at all but we love it!  we are grown of course (he is 23)  and love celebrating together but it is different with kids.


My mom and me are a day apart. I love my mom to death and we are BFFs but growing up I didn’t like sharing the same bday cake as hers. Lol 
Now as an adult I get my own cake darn it.


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> My mom and me are a day apart. I love my mom to death and we are BFFs but growing up I didn’t like sharing the same bday cake as hers. Lol
> Now as an adult I get my own cake darn it.



  yes everyone deserves their own cake!


my son's favorite cake is red velvet - i don't really like it  so even if we did share the same day we would never share the same cake thank goodness!


----------



## uhpharm01

Houston leaders launch task force for special events after deadly Astroworld festival
					

The task force comes after the deadly Astroworld tragedy.




					www.kxan.com


----------



## bag-princess

Kylie Jenner Reveals The Name Of New Baby Boy With Travis Scott
					

The reality star gave birth to the pair's second child on February 2, 2022.




					okmagazine.com


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> Kylie Jenner Reveals The Name Of New Baby Boy With Travis Scott
> 
> 
> The reality star gave birth to the pair's second child on February 2, 2022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okmagazine.com


and Kylie and Eve babies both have Wolf in their names, wow.


----------



## bag-princess

uhpharm01 said:


> and Kylie and Eve babies both have Wolf in their names, wow.




yes and born the same month!


----------



## TC1

Wolf Webster doesn't really roll off the tongue. You know they'll call him Wolfie. Wolfie and Stormi


----------



## redney

TC1 said:


> Wolf Webster doesn't really roll off the tongue. You know they'll call him Wolfie. Wolfie and Stormi


Like Wolfie Van Halen. But I like the way his name sounds.


----------



## pukasonqo

At least is Wolf and not Wolverine! A youtuber I follow (entertaining and informative facts about Japan) named his child…Wolverine


----------



## lallybelle

But Van Halen is Wolfgang. His Mom calls him Wolfie..lol


----------



## zen1965

Wolf and Wulf are names derived from Old High German.
Wolfgang is a common name in German speaking countries.
I prefer Wolf to Saint and Psalm…


----------



## meluvs2shop

Wolf Van Halen works
Wolf Webster not so much.


----------



## uhpharm01

Cone of silence: Gag order issued for Astroworld civil cases
					

A gag order was issued to limit what attorneys and clients can publicly share about Astroworld civil cases.




					abc13.com


----------



## lovelypeaches cool

Old pictures


----------



## lanasyogamama

Nothing to see here! Their faces just lost the baby fat!


----------



## lovelypeaches cool




----------



## lovelypeaches cool

7
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
⁸


----------



## lovelypeaches cool




----------



## lovelypeaches cool




----------



## jelliedfeels

The internet has the receipts  
She looked a lot like Lucy Hale back in the day, I don’t know why she went so crazy with the surgery.


----------



## lovelypeaches cool




----------



## lovelypeaches cool




----------



## uhpharm01

1st court hearing held for Astroworld Festival civil lawsuits
					

The hearing is the first since nearly 400 lawsuits were combined into one, and since a judge issued a gag order in the case.




					abc13.com


----------



## lovelypeaches cool




----------



## pukasonqo

Kylie looks a lot like Caitlin


----------



## purseinsanity

jelliedfeels said:


> The internet has the receipts
> She looked a lot like Lucy Hale back in the day, I don’t know why she went so crazy with the surgery.


She hasn't had any surgery!!  It's all Kontouring with her Kylie Kosmetics!!


----------



## lovelypeaches cool




----------



## lovelypeaches cool




----------



## Swanky

@lovelypeaches cool  please post pics in one post instead one one photo per post, many consecutive posts in a row


----------



## lovelypeaches cool




----------



## lovelypeaches cool

Swanky said:


> @lovelypeaches cool  please post pics in one post instead one one photo per post, many consecutive posts in a row


Ok


----------



## lovelypeaches cool




----------



## Swanky

Also make sure you’re crediting your source, thanks!


----------



## redney

They were once so cute and natural looking. Sad all the PS they've done at such young ages.


----------



## LavenderIce

redney said:


> They were once so cute and natural looking. Sad all the PS they've done at such young ages.



Their faces were more expressive too. And, they looked like they were having fun and knew what joy was. Now with all the Kontouring, PS and filters and photoshop, they look dead behind the eyes.


----------



## lovelypeaches cool




----------



## lovelypeaches cool

rare pic


----------



## lovelypeaches cool




----------



## V0N1B2

Have Kendall and Kylie become that irrelevant?
People are posting 10 year old pictures?
I mean, they were basic b!tches in 2009 and they’re still basic b!tches in 2022. 
Is PMK still trying to promote Kendall with any Black man who’ll date her?


----------



## TC1

V0N1B2 said:


> Have Kendall and Kylie become that irrelevant?
> People are posting 10 year old pictures?
> I mean, they were basic b!tches in 2009 and they’re still basic b!tches in 2022.
> Is PMK still trying to promote Kendall with any Black man who’ll date her?


Every time I see there are new posts, I'm duped


----------



## lovelypeaches cool

young kylie


----------



## Swanky

again, @*lovelypeaches cool* no need to post so many consecutive posts with a singular photo in each, please post once with all the pics you're wanting to share at a time and credit the sources always, I had to merge your recent posts again


----------



## lovelypeaches cool

Swanky said:


> again, @*lovelypeaches cool* no need to post so many consecutive posts with a singular photo in each, please post once with all the pics you're wanting to share at a time and credit the sources always, I had to merge your recent posts again


Ok i understand


----------



## meluvs2shop

lovelypeaches cool said:


> View attachment 5339156


How old was Kendall here? I have a slight cringe when my daughter shows a teensy bit of belly and tell her to change her shirt!


----------



## lanasyogamama

meluvs2shop said:


> How old was Kendall here? I have a slight cringe when my daughter shows a teensy bit of belly and tell her to change her shirt!


It’s tough, I was uncomfortable at first, but it’s so common and I want my daughter to feel proud of her body, so I’m ok now. 

Her boobs I tell her to put away though!


----------



## lovelypeaches cool

kylie from 2011


----------



## lovelypeaches cool

meluvs2shop said:


> How old was Kendall here? I have a slight cringe when my daughter shows a teensy bit of belly and tell her to change her shirt!


Maybe 12 or 13 ?


----------



## uhpharm01

Kylie Jenner is seen briefly in new Kardashian Hulu show trailer.
					

Jenner also made a quick cameo as she showed off her baby bump. The cosmetics mogul has not been seen much since her boyfriend Travis Scott's tragic Astroworld concert.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




not surprised that Kylie is keeping a low profile


----------



## pukasonqo

uhpharm01 said:


> Kylie Jenner is seen briefly in new Kardashian Hulu show trailer.
> 
> 
> Jenner also made a quick cameo as she showed off her baby bump. The cosmetics mogul has not been seen much since her boyfriend Travis Scott's tragic Astroworld concert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not surprised that Kylie is keeping a low profile



I wonder if they realize the irony in that statement: we’ve seen a huge transformation in all of us


----------



## limom

Kylie is a mother of two under four as well, j/s.
How are the ratings on Hulu?


----------



## lovelypeaches cool




----------



## lovelypeaches cool

from 2011 ?


----------



## lovelypeaches cool

old picture


----------



## limom

Why are all those old pics being posted?


----------



## lovelypeaches cool

limom said:


> Why are all those old pics being posted?


Because i love her old face without surgery !!!


----------



## uhpharm01

limom said:


> Why are all those old pics being posted?


and they have been posting them for days now.


----------



## MiniMabel

It's disturbing how little she is wearing at such a young age and posing all over the internet in that way.  Surely, such photos are not required here?


----------



## sdkitty

I don't get it.  why would she want to bring attention to the fact that her face is totally fake?  does she want to encourage other young girls to "transform" their faces/bodies?


----------



## Swanky

Again, please stop posting one pic per post, I keep merging them all together. 
And ALL the pics need to be credited. 


lovelypeaches cool said:


> Because i love her old face without surgery !!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lovelypeaches cool said:


> Because i love her old face without surgery !!!


Maybe it’s time to move on…..Embrace her new look.


----------



## MiniMabel

LVlvoe_bug said:


> *Maybe it’s time to move on*…..Embrace her new look.



In the opposite direction.


----------



## uhpharm01

1st court hearing held for Astroworld Festival civil lawsuits
					

The hearing is the first since nearly 400 lawsuits were combined into one, and since a judge issued a gag order in the case.




					abc13.com
				




Here's an update about the civil lawsuit about the astroworld festival. The Next court date will probably be next month. 









						Kylie Jenner emerges from her billionaire bolthole looking relaxed
					

Kylie Jenner was spotted looking slender and relaxed  on Monday as she ran errands in Los Angeles, one month after giving birth to her second child.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## purseinsanity

uhpharm01 said:


> 1st court hearing held for Astroworld Festival civil lawsuits
> 
> 
> The hearing is the first since nearly 400 lawsuits were combined into one, and since a judge issued a gag order in the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc13.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an update about the civil lawsuit about the astroworld festival. The Next court date will probably be next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kylie Jenner emerges from her billionaire bolthole looking relaxed
> 
> 
> Kylie Jenner was spotted looking slender and relaxed  on Monday as she ran errands in Los Angeles, one month after giving birth to her second child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


Oh my.  I need reading glasses.  I read that as "Kylie Jenner emerges from her billionaire BUTTHOLE relaxed".


----------



## Sferics

Wow, she had always this much hair! It's so beautiful!


----------



## TC1

Didn't notice anything about her hair when she is carrying that Birkin!


----------



## lovelypeaches cool

Hahaha


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

You've been told repeatedly to post all the pics in one post, it's tiresome scrolling by and seeing one pic per post...


----------



## lovelypeaches cool

Babydoll Chanel said:


> You've been told repeatedly to post all the pics in one post, it's tiresome scrolling by and seeing one pic per post...


Opps i forget it sorry...


----------



## zinacef

Maybe a paid staff of the Ks?


----------



## bisousx

I’m confused why there’s so many pictures of Kylie/Kendall as children being posted


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bisousx said:


> I’m confused why there’s so many pictures of Kylie/Kendall as children being posted


I’m sure even they don’t want to see old pictures of themselves…it’s getting really annoying and mods should probably just delete them..


----------



## redney

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I’m sure even they don’t want to see old pictures of themselves…it’s getting really annoying and mods should probably just delete them..


Totally agree!


----------



## pixiejenna

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I’m sure even they don’t want to see old pictures of themselves…it’s getting really annoying and mods should probably just delete them..



Ya I definitely wouldn’t want to see my face from 5 faces ago


----------



## Swanky

HI!  Let's make sure we're discussing the celebs and not the members


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Swanky said:


> HI!  Let's make sure we're discussing the celebs and not the members


I didn’t see anyone talking about members? I was asking why there are so many pics of kendall and Kylie from so long ago? It makes more sense to post pictures in the present…


----------



## Swanky

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I didn’t see anyone talking about members? I was asking why there are so many pics of kendall and Kylie from so long ago? It makes more sense to post pictures in the present…


There's several posts talking about the member instead of Kylie, if you're not one then you're good 
The Ignore Function can help hide posts you prefer not to see as well!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Swanky said:


> There's several posts talking about the member instead of Kylie, if you're not one then you're good
> The Ignore Function can help hide posts you prefer not to see as well!


Ok, thanks…


----------



## uhpharm01

Travis Scott Defends Safety Initiative After Astroworld Victim's Family Calls It 'PR Stunt'
					

Ezra Blount’s grandmother took aim at Scott’s “Project HEAL” Wednesday as the lawyer representing Ezra’s dad filed an emergency motion alleging violation of a gag orde…




					www.rollingstone.com
				



Oh goodness Travis just needs to sit down somewhere.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Maybe it’s time to move on…..Embrace her new look.



She doesn't even want to embrace her new look- that's why she's constantly changing it!


----------



## uhpharm01

Travis Scott, Astroworld Victims Battle in Court Over Rapper’s Charity Initiative
					

Attorneys for victims say Scott is litigating through the media and want him subjected to a gag order. Scott’s lawyers argue that doing so would violate his right to free speech.




					www.billboard.com
				




I hope that the gag order stays in place. Travis just go and sit down somewhere.


----------



## lallybelle




----------



## meluvs2shop

What’s Wolf’s new name? I can’t wait to hear this one.


----------



## redney

I couldn't watch all 9 minutes, but at least got to the part with Kylie and Stormi talking about the baby's birthday being on Stormi's. She's so cute!


----------



## chowlover2

I saw a pic where Kendall dyed her hair red. I think it suits her, she stands out from the rest of the family.


----------



## lanasyogamama

This cracked me up.

*profanity visible on pic, mods removed link


----------



## lallybelle

LOL.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sorry about the profanity, the pic was from Wolfgang Van Halen, Eddie’s son, saying thank God about the name change.


----------



## LavenderIce

I may not be a fan of the image they cultivate on social media, but Kylie sure seeems like a good mom. Granted she only shows good moments and we don't see behind the scenes typical kid meltdowns and such, but Stormi seems like a sweet natured, happy kid. I know she's got help from nannies and such, but I chose to believe she's doing right by her daughter. And, I only watched that video until they talked about the two kids' birthdays. Thanks @redney for mentioning it. You let me know when to stop. lol


----------



## TC1

Now all the media outlets are saying "child formerly known as Wolf"   so Kylie saying she's "tired of seeing Wolf" everywhere when that's not his name anymore isn't doing herself any favours by keeping the new one a secret. Ridiculous.


----------



## bag-princess

i am so happy they changed that poor child's name!  wolf is just now right!    i saw someone say they are calling him "jack" after travis - whose real middle name is Jacques


----------



## pixiejenna

Lol at “she is tired of seeing wolf everywhere” I haven’t seen it anywhere other than her baby here announcement. I wonder what the new name will be.


----------



## lallybelle

His Mom kept on saying baby Jack in the video. I know they had it as a middle name, maybe they'll just call him that.


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> Lol at “she is tired of seeing wolf everywhere” I haven’t seen it anywhere other than her baby here announcement. I wonder what the new name will be.




this is the new "it" name for this year!  i have seen several other celebrities and want-to-be celebrities name their child this.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

I’m going with Cactus or Cacti for the new name


----------



## zen1965

I seem to be missing something  Why did they change his name?


----------



## uhpharm01

zen1965 said:


> I seem to be missing something  Why did they change his name?


FYI," Jenner wrote Monday in her Instagram Stories, "Our sons name isn't Wolf anymore. We just really didn't feel like it was him. Just wanted to share because I keep seeing Wolf everywhere."









						Kylie Jenner and Travis Scott's son is not named Wolf anymore: 'We just really didn't feel like it was him'
					

The baby boy was born Feb. 2.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

Chanel4Eva said:


> I’m going with Cactus or Cacti for the new name



I was thinking Weather to go with Stormi.
Stormi Weather


----------



## TC1

I think it's going to be Jack too. But..if they liked it so much why doesn't Travis go by that?? These people, I swear


----------



## lovelypeaches cool

New pictures from today


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> I think it's going to be Jack too. But..if they liked it so much why doesn't Travis go by that?? These people, I swear




People like my first name when they find out what it is but I never used it. it’s his right to use whatever name he chooses.


----------



## TC1

bag-princess said:


> People like my first name when they find out what it is but I never used it. it’s his right to use whatever name he chooses.


Well, yeah..I get that. But his foundation is called Cactus Jack and they are naming their child that (allegedly) so I was just commenting on it. No harm meant.
They can call him the child formerly known as Wolf Webster his whole life for all I care


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> Well, yeah..I get that. But his foundation is called Cactus Jack and they are naming their child that (allegedly) so I was just commenting on it. No harm meant.
> They can call him the child formerly known as Wolf Webster his whole life for all I care




Please don’t give them any ideas


----------



## bag-princess

Kendall Jenner Shows Off Her New Lips But Fans Are Not Impressed-'Looks Like A Female Baboon’s Red Butt'
					

Kendall Jenner showed off her new lips to her fans which led to speculation that she may have had some work done.




					dailysoapdish.com


----------



## V0N1B2

bag-princess said:


> Kendall Jenner Shows Off Her New Lips But Fans Are Not Impressed-'Looks Like A Female Baboon’s Red Butt'
> 
> 
> Kendall Jenner showed off her new lips to her fans which led to speculation that she may have had some work done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dailysoapdish.com


The filters… damn. What do any of them look like irl, like, sers.





Edited to add: that hair colour is an absolute f***ing disaster


----------



## Swanky

That doesn't even look like her lol


----------



## LittleStar88

bag-princess said:


> Kendall Jenner Shows Off Her New Lips But Fans Are Not Impressed-'Looks Like A Female Baboon’s Red Butt'
> 
> 
> Kendall Jenner showed off her new lips to her fans which led to speculation that she may have had some work done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dailysoapdish.com



The comments


----------



## limom

PMK is relentless.


----------



## bag-princess

LittleStar88 said:


> The comments




     a mess!


----------



## uhpharm01

Travis Scott flies back to Los Angeles in a private jet
					

The disgraced 30-year-old rapper was wearing holding a bottle of water and chatting on his cell phone as he descended the staircase on to the tarmac




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




Quote from the Article linked above. 
"Attorney Robert Hilliard - who's representing the youngest victim nine-year-old Ezra Blount - claimed Travis' initiative 'violated the gag order' and a court hearing for his emergency motion has been scheduled for March 28."


----------



## lovelypeaches cool

New pic by kylie jenner


----------



## uhpharm01

Travis Scott Performs For 1st Time Since Astroworld Tragedy At Oscar Party
					

Travis Scott took the stage for a short set in front of multiple celebrities at a private residence in Bel-Air, CA, as he continues to face various lawsuits filed against him after 10 people died a…




					hollywoodlife.com


----------



## uhpharm01

Astroworld: Judge's gag order leaves 'victims voiceless'
					

Dozens of trial lawyers, including some of Texas's most well-known left a Houston courtroom Monday afternoon without saying a word about the ongoing Astroworld case to reporters.




					abc13.com


----------



## limom

uhpharm01 said:


> Travis Scott Performs For 1st Time Since Astroworld Tragedy At Oscar Party
> 
> 
> Travis Scott took the stage for a short set in front of multiple celebrities at a private residence in Bel-Air, CA, as he continues to face various lawsuits filed against him after 10 people died a…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollywoodlife.com


Any hints as to whom was throwing the party?
An agent perhaps..


----------



## uhpharm01

limom said:


> Any hints as to whom was throwing the party?
> *An agent perhaps*..


there are no hints at who threw the party. 
so it was a private party but he jumped up on stage to perform for a few moments and then left.


----------



## Gennas

How come Kylie still has not posted a pic of her baby boy? Is there something wrong with him? Does she not like how looks????? She posted pics of Stormi a week after she had her.


----------



## pukasonqo

Gennas said:


> How come Kylie still has not posted a pic of her baby boy? Is there something wrong with him? Does she not like how looks????? She posted pics of Stormi a week after she had her.


Waiting for the right offer of $$$$$
The Kartrashians don’t do free unless there is something somewhere for them


----------



## lanasyogamama

Gennas said:


> How come Kylie still has not posted a pic of her baby boy? Is there something wrong with him? Does she not like how looks????? She posted pics of Stormi a week after she had her.


The baby formerly known as Wolf?


----------



## Jayne1

Waiting for the Hulu show to air, I assume.


----------



## pixiejenna

IA with Jayne1 they’re probably going to use the show to introduce him to the world to help boost ratings. Afterwards she’ll probably post tons of pictures of him.


----------



## Gennas

Jayne1 said:


> Waiting for the Hulu show to air, I assume.


Yes, I'm sure your right!!! Waiting to show the baby on their stupid Hulu show


----------



## TC1

Kim was on a talk show and said Kylie and Travis still haven't legally decided on a name..but there is one they are considering. Sooo this kid is 2 months old without a legal name change


----------



## uhpharm01

Travis Scott Performs Limited, Short Set at Coachella After-Party
					

Cactus Jack didn't have any main stages at the Empire Polo Club, but he did surface at a shindig adjacent to the main event.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

TC1 said:


> Kim was on a talk show and said Kylie and Travis still haven't legally decided on a name..but there is one they are considering. Sooo this kid is 2 months old without a legal name change


I guess there’s a lot to live up to when there’s: Stormi, Dream, True, North, Psalm, Saint, etc. I still say, Weather or Clouds. To go with some of the other ones.


----------



## pukasonqo

meluvs2shop said:


> I guess there’s a lot to live up to when there’s: Stormi, Dream, True, North, Psalm, Saint, etc. I still say, Weather or Clouds. To go with some of the other ones.


Jesus and pronouncing it like Spanish speakers do will put him above Psalm and Saint
Or maybe Kash, after all money and fame are their gods and faith


----------



## meluvs2shop

Actually, Kash would be pretty normal for them. I like it. They should go with Kash, but since they like to be different spell it with a C instead and break tradition. Lol


----------



## lanasyogamama

What the heck is she going for here?


----------



## meluvs2shop

I heard the old song Playing Basketball with this photo attached to it and I died! How is that gilded glamour?


----------



## purseinsanity

^^ She looks like she's about to go keep her bees after the gala.


----------



## lanasyogamama

This made me laugh really hard


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Gosh....her expression is a whole insight into her life, isn't? Dead-eyed and everything.


----------



## uhpharm01

lanasyogamama said:


> What the heck is she going for here?
> View attachment 5395033


this is all I got











						Kylie Jenner Reveals How Met Gala Look Honored Virgil Abloh: 'We Were Supposed to Go Together'
					

Kylie Jenner remembered Virgil Abloh with love in an emotional post on Met Monday




					people.com
				




*Kylie Jenner Reveals How Met Gala Look Honored Virgil Abloh: 'We Were Supposed to Go Together'*

Kylie Jenner remembered late Off-White designer Virgil Abloh with love in an emotional post on Met Monday

By Janine HenniMay 03, 2022 01:57 PM

Kylie Jenner is honoring Virgil Abloh's legacy.

_The Kardashians_ star, 24, shared the story behind her 2022 Met Gala look on Instagram Monday night, paying homage to the late fashion designer in the caption of a carousel of pictures of herself getting ready.

Tagging Abloh's Off-White brand, the makeup mogul began, "Virgil and i were supposed to go to the Met together before it got postponed in 2020. to celebrate V tonight and his incredible legacy truly means the world to me."

"I'm humbled to wear this dress and honor my talented beautiful friend. we felt you tonight Virgil and love you forever," she continued, thanking the Off-White team who coordinated her Gen Z bridal vibes – a billowing white ballgown and backwards baseball cap with birdcage veil – for Met Monday.

Jenner shared more details from behind the scenes in a follow-up post, including a closeup of the "Off" lettering on the illusion paneling of her fitted corset top to a choice of accessories and flowers seemingly sent by Shannon Abloh, the designer's widow.

"Kylie, you are going to be amazingly perfect tonight," a note in the colorful arrangement read. "He will be with you guiding you up the stairs. We all know he never missed a party."

Abloh died in November 2021 at age 41 following a two-year battle with cancer, PEOPLE confirmed at the time. The designer was known for his work as the artistic director of Louis Vuitton's menswear collection, a role he assumed in March 2018, and CEO of the Off-White label, which he founded in 2012.

Jenner last attended the Met Ball in 2019, and the iconic Costume Institute Gala at the Metropolitan Museum of Art was canceled in 2020 due to COVID concerns.

Three years later, the Kylie Cosmetics founder ascended the iconic steps on the first Monday in May once again for "In America: An Anthology of Fashion," part two of a yearlong exhibit about the power of American fashion at the Manhattan museum.

The reality star wasn't present for "In America: A Lexicon of Fashion," the post-pandemic return of the gala in September 2021.


----------



## pixiejenna

I instantly thought of a sports themed bride when I saw this look. It’s quite the cluster ef.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Nikki Minaj also wore a hat of some sort to the Met. I’m so confused.


----------



## MidAtlantic

uhpharm01 said:


> this is all I got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kylie Jenner Reveals How Met Gala Look Honored Virgil Abloh: 'We Were Supposed to Go Together'
> 
> 
> Kylie Jenner remembered Virgil Abloh with love in an emotional post on Met Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kylie Jenner Reveals How Met Gala Look Honored Virgil Abloh: 'We Were Supposed to Go Together'*
> 
> Kylie Jenner remembered late Off-White designer Virgil Abloh with love in an emotional post on Met Monday
> 
> By Janine HenniMay 03, 2022 01:57 PM
> 
> Kylie Jenner is honoring Virgil Abloh's legacy.
> 
> _The Kardashians_ star, 24, shared the story behind her 2022 Met Gala look on Instagram Monday night, paying homage to the late fashion designer in the caption of a carousel of pictures of herself getting ready.
> 
> Tagging Abloh's Off-White brand, the makeup mogul began, "Virgil and i were supposed to go to the Met together before it got postponed in 2020. to celebrate V tonight and his incredible legacy truly means the world to me."
> 
> "I'm humbled to wear this dress and honor my talented beautiful friend. we felt you tonight Virgil and love you forever," she continued, thanking the Off-White team who coordinated her Gen Z bridal vibes – a billowing white ballgown and backwards baseball cap with birdcage veil – for Met Monday.
> 
> Jenner shared more details from behind the scenes in a follow-up post, including a closeup of the "Off" lettering on the illusion paneling of her fitted corset top to a choice of accessories and flowers seemingly sent by Shannon Abloh, the designer's widow.
> 
> "Kylie, you are going to be amazingly perfect tonight," a note in the colorful arrangement read. "He will be with you guiding you up the stairs. We all know he never missed a party."
> 
> Abloh died in November 2021 at age 41 following a two-year battle with cancer, PEOPLE confirmed at the time. The designer was known for his work as the artistic director of Louis Vuitton's menswear collection, a role he assumed in March 2018, and CEO of the Off-White label, which he founded in 2012.
> 
> Jenner last attended the Met Ball in 2019, and the iconic Costume Institute Gala at the Metropolitan Museum of Art was canceled in 2020 due to COVID concerns.
> 
> Three years later, the Kylie Cosmetics founder ascended the iconic steps on the first Monday in May once again for "In America: An Anthology of Fashion," part two of a yearlong exhibit about the power of American fashion at the Manhattan museum.
> 
> The reality star wasn't present for "In America: A Lexicon of Fashion," the post-pandemic return of the gala in September 2021.



The sentiment is sweet, but the reality is that she looks positively miserable.  So much so, that if I saw a friend with these facial expressions, I'd assume something terrible had happened.  It's really odd.


----------



## LavenderIce

I think she looked miserable because she cannot control the way pictures will look. Apparently she's said her body has not bounced back as easily after baby #2 and I think she said she has PPD? Also, yes, she does have the dead in the eyes look on lock.


----------



## Jayne1

LavenderIce said:


> I think she looked miserable because she cannot control the way pictures will look. Apparently she's said her body has not bounced back as easily after baby #2 and I think she said she has PPD? Also, yes, she does have the dead in the eyes look on lock.


Agree. She looks uncomfortable because she knows this is reality.

She can’t tweak the pictures to make herself look like she wants to.


----------



## pukasonqo

MidAtlantic said:


> The sentiment is sweet, but the reality is that she looks positively miserable.  So much so, that if I saw a friend with these facial expressions, I'd assume something terrible had happened.  It's really odd.


Maybe she is trying to look suitably sad and deep in thought as the dress is an homage to her dead friend


----------



## MidAtlantic

pukasonqo said:


> Maybe she is trying to look suitably sad and deep in thought as the dress is an homage to her dead friend



That could be the case, of course.  She did seem the same in the photos of the after parties, too.  I can't find it now, but she looked particularly uncomfortable in one of the pics of Kardashian fam sitting around a table. I mean, she doesn't owe anyone a certain "face", but it's in stark contrast to the way she typically handles the camera.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Interesting that it's supposedly a tribute to someone, yet she makes it all about herself in explaining it. Once again, another black person exploited by a KarJenner.


----------



## uhpharm01

Travis Scott Performs at Miami Club During Grand Prix Weekend
					

Travis Scott made his move Saturday night ... performing at his first public venue since last November's Astroworld tragedy.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## uhpharm01

Yikes, this is so crazy to me right now. I don't think that he should be performing right now. 








						Travis Scott to perform at 2022 Billboard Music Awards after ‘demand’ from P Diddy
					

Event will be Scott’s first televised performance since Astroworld tragedy last November




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Swanky

I won't be watching.


----------



## pixiejenna

Puff daddy can demand stuff still? I can’t read the article because I won’t pay but I[m surprised that they would listen to him.


----------



## uhpharm01

Travis Scott Sued for Wrongful Death, Fan Claims Miscarriage after Astroworld
					

Travis Scott is being sued by a woman who claims she suffered injuries so severe at Astroworld, they resulted in a miscarriage.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## bag-princess

smh










						Kendall Jenner Reacted To The Viral Video Of Her Struggling To Cut A Cucumber After Being Called “Privileged” When Kris Jenner Called Their Chef To Help
					

Kendall was called “privileged” and “far removed from reality” after Kris Jenner called for help from their personal chef when she struggled to cut up a cucumber.




					www.buzzfeednews.com


----------



## TC1

I watched this episode last night. Talk about embarrassing 
ETA..it was also cringey that neither Kris or Scott corrected her.

Kendall also spoke about how she is obsessed with her health and gets IV vitamin drips constantly. Hailey Bieber was on this episode too. The IV therapy folks told them it's not a great idea to do it too much...as it just saturates your system, and over time it won't be as receptive. These chicks always looking for an easy way to be "healthy"   sets a horrible example. Kendall herself said her Covid recovery was taking a long time and didn't Hailey just have a mini stroke? Like...come on. An IV drip is not looking after your health.


----------



## V0N1B2

bag-princess said:


> smh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kendall Jenner Reacted To The Viral Video Of Her Struggling To Cut A Cucumber After Being Called “Privileged” When Kris Jenner Called Their Chef To Help
> 
> 
> Kendall was called “privileged” and “far removed from reality” after Kris Jenner called for help from their personal chef when she struggled to cut up a cucumber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.buzzfeednews.com


“... struggled to cut up a cucumber...”


----------



## colgam01

charmesh said:


> This would have been the perfect time to split the thread in two. Kylie and Kendall are moving in completely separate directions. Their not little anymore. At this point it's like Kourtney and Khloe sharing a thread. Does Kourtney's thread ever move anymore? But she has her own thread.


i think so


----------



## lanasyogamama

TC1 said:


> I watched this episode last night. Talk about embarrassing
> ETA..it was also cringey that neither Kris or Scott corrected her.
> 
> Kendall also spoke about how she is obsessed with her health and gets IV vitamin drips constantly. Hailey Bieber was on this episode too. The IV therapy folks told them it's not a great idea to do it too much...as it just saturates your system, and over time it won't be as receptive. These chicks always looking for an easy way to be "healthy"   sets a horrible example. Kendall herself said her Covid recovery was taking a long time and didn't Hailey just have a mini stroke? Like...come on. An IV drip is not looking after your health.


Obsessed with their health, but they’re probably both underweight by 15 pounds.


----------



## Swanky

I'll admit. . . sometimes on weekends when my DH and I over indulge we get iv drips lol
It's like a few times a year, not regularly though!


----------



## LittleStar88

bag-princess said:


> smh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kendall Jenner Reacted To The Viral Video Of Her Struggling To Cut A Cucumber After Being Called “Privileged” When Kris Jenner Called Their Chef To Help
> 
> 
> Kendall was called “privileged” and “far removed from reality” after Kris Jenner called for help from their personal chef when she struggled to cut up a cucumber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.buzzfeednews.com



I guess when you have *_so much money_* you don't really need basic life skills. 

She and Hilaria Baldwin need to get together on the topic of cucumbers. One can cut but doesn't know what they're called... The other can't cut but knows what they're called. Imagine what they can do together


----------



## LavenderIce

I have severely limited cooking skills, but even I can cut cucumbers better than Kendall.


----------



## bag-princess

LittleStar88 said:


> I guess when you have *_so much money_* you don't really need basic life skills.
> 
> She and Hilaria Baldwin need to get together on the topic of cucumbers. One can cut but doesn't know what they're called... The other can't cut but knows what they're called. Imagine what they can do together




  i wonder how in the world kendall manages to live all by herself and get anything done - without any hired help that is.


----------



## TC1

bag-princess said:


> i wonder how in the world kendall manages to live all by herself and get anything done - without any hired help that is.


*allegedly*


----------



## bag-princess

Bless her heart 











						Kendall Jenner Rubbished ‘Kardashian Curse’ by Slamming Devin Booker, Ben Simmons and NBA Stars for Lack of “Responsibility”
					

Ben Simmons' ex-gf speaks out on the Kardashian curse, saying the blame is on the wrong side. Devin Booker is still together with Kendall.




					www.essentiallysports.com


----------



## lanasyogamama

Kendall’s relationships never seem real.


----------



## bag-princess

lanasyogamama said:


> Kendall’s relationships never seem real.



it is really hard for me to imagine her in a relationship - she always seems impossible to talk to and not very bright.


----------



## LittleStar88

bag-princess said:


> it is really hard for me to imagine her in a relationship - she always seems impossible to talk to and not very bright.



I imagine that's a benefit to some men.


----------



## pixiejenna

Kendalls relationships are more business relationships than love relationships. Remember when she was "dating" Harry styles? PMK made sure she was trailed by the paps shopping at barney's for her date outfit. I don't feel like we've ever seen her really emote any emotions other than being bored.


----------



## lovelypeaches cool




----------



## lovelypeaches cool




----------



## lovelypeaches cool




----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> Kendalls relationships are more business relationships than love relationships. Remember when she was "dating" Harry styles? PMK made sure she was trailed by the paps shopping at barney's for her date outfit. I don't feel like we've ever seen her really emote any emotions other than being bored.



oh I’ve seen her get very upset about something several times and she threw out a couple of curse and of course PMK just sits there and takes it! they all act like they were scared to say anything when it happened.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I have to go back and see, but I think you’ve been asked @lovelypeaches cool to combine photos in one post.


----------



## Angel1988

pukasonqo said:


> Jesus and pronouncing it like Spanish speakers do will put him above Psalm and Saint
> Or maybe Kash, after all money and fame are their gods and faith



We should make a poll for the name, I think I'll be voting for Kash (very suitable)


----------



## bag-princess

i LOL reading this - what in tarnation is she going on about!!    











						Kendall Jenner Shares Cryptic Image After Devin Booker Split
					

Kendall Jenner and Devin Booker's romance was first revealed in 2020. The couple began dating in June of that year and made their relationship Instagram




					www.thirstyfornews.com


----------



## Sferics

bag-princess said:


> i LOL reading this - what in tarnation is she going on about!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kendall Jenner Shares Cryptic Image After Devin Booker Split
> 
> 
> Kendall Jenner and Devin Booker's romance was first revealed in 2020. The couple began dating in June of that year and made their relationship Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thirstyfornews.com




S.o. posts nonsense or inside jokes or "something"...
...and people start overanalyzing ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## pukasonqo

Sferics said:


> S.o. posts nonsense or inside jokes or "something"...
> ...and people start overanalyzing ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Same w Koko and her kryptik messages


----------



## TC1

Kylie is being roasted pretty hard online for taking pics of her and Travis' private planes..then taking a 3 min flight from Camarillo to Van Nys. Apparently she takes regular flights that take less than 15 mins. People started to call her out for being a climate criminal. So she posts a pic at Target to seem "relatable"


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> Kylie is being roasted pretty hard online for taking pics of her and Travis' private planes..then taking a 3 min flight from Camarillo to Van Nys. Apparently she takes regular flights that take less than 15 mins. People started to call her out for being a climate criminal. So she posts a pic at Target to seem "relatable"




i don't know why people get all out of pocket about this and i don't know why they feel they need to apologize.  if people had the money and access to these things they would use them too.   and target is not all that cheap!    i don't know about anyone else's - but mine looks like an upscale boutique.  women walking around in designer clothes with their LV and gucci bags carrying their starbucks cups!   the parking lot is filled with $$$ auto's.


----------



## LittleStar88

TC1 said:


> Kylie is being roasted pretty hard online for taking pics of her and Travis' private planes..then taking a 3 min flight from Camarillo to Van Nys. Apparently she takes regular flights that take less than 15 mins. People started to call her out for being a climate criminal. So she posts a pic at Target to seem "relatable"



I am more surprised that anyone expects any different from her. More so than three minute plane rides and Target mea culpa trips.


----------



## Swanky

I’m surprised anyone follows her lol

A flight that short is stupid imo, and I’m not opposed to PJs. 
Such a scene…


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky said:


> *I’m surprised anyone follows her lol*
> 
> A flight that short is stupid imo, and I’m not opposed to PJs.
> Such a scene…



 

that is how i feel about kendall!  she is so dull to me and just like kourt - doesn't look like the person you would be able to have an intelligent converation with about anything.   they have their fans though.  i agree that a flight that was only 3 minutes is lazy though but i ain't mad  about her owning an airplane.


----------



## TC1

Some of the posts I read made me chuckle. People were posting things like "I'm over here taking public transit, riding a bike and using paper straws and she takes a 3 min plane ride??"


----------



## nicole0612

Sometimes it takes over an hour to drive a mile, I can see the appeal of flying to avoid the hassle.


----------



## manpursefan

nicole0612 said:


> Sometimes it takes over an hour to drive a mile, I can see the appeal of flying to avoid the hassle.


I hope she does something to offset her carbon footprint?


----------



## bag-princess

nicole0612 said:


> Sometimes it takes over an hour to drive a mile, I can see the appeal of flying to avoid the hassle.




that is what happened with kobe!  wanted to avoid that awful traffic and not be late.  and i agree it has it's appeal because i have seen real people posting online showing how they are stuck in traffic for hours.


----------



## nicole0612

manpursefan said:


> I hope she does something to offset her carbon footprint?


I doubt anything significant, but this seems in line with her priorities. I can be selfish sometimes and I can definitely see the appeal. It is a little better now, but prior to the pandemic I would sit in traffic for 3-4 hours some days for a very short drive! For a family who cannot be bothered to do the simplest things (like learn how to cut up veggies!), I think that they would take any option available that makes life a bit easier.


----------



## nicole0612

bag-princess said:


> that is what happened with kobe!  wanted to avoid that awful traffic and not be late.  and i agree it has it's appeal because i have seen real people posting online showing how they are stuck in traffic for hours.


So tragic! I am surprised that accidents do not happen more often.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

I read recently that Jordyn is going to be in Playboy. Her and Karl Towns make a cute couple.


----------



## uhpharm01

Families of 2 Astroworld victims settle cases over deadly festival
					

While the terms of the settlements are confidential, the families hope this change how future concerts are planned.




					abc13.com
				



News about the Astroworld Lawsuit two of them were settled.


----------



## uhpharm01

Travis Scott denies cheating on Kylie Jenner with a woman rumored to be his ex: 'I don't know this person'
					

Travis Scott addressed the allegations after a woman named Rojean Kar shared videos from a music video shoot that featured the rapper on set.




					uk.sports.yahoo.com
				












						Travis Scott's Ex Rojean Kar Calls Him Out For Lying About Them Dating
					

Travis Scott's Ex Rojean Kar posted a video saying the rapper is full of BS, and claimed to have receipts proving they once dated.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

uhpharm01 said:


> Families of 2 Astroworld victims settle cases over deadly festival
> 
> 
> While the terms of the settlements are confidential, the families hope this change how future concerts are planned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc13.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> News about the Astroworld Lawsuit two of them were settled.


I wouldn't have settled. Make his ass accountable in court for what happened.


----------



## bag-princess

BagsNBaguettes said:


> I wouldn't have settled. Make his ass accountable in court for what happened.




they or their lawyers obviously thought that would not happen and would rather get something out of it rather than nothing!


----------



## buzzytoes

bag-princess said:


> they or their lawyers obviously thought that would not happen and would rather get something out of it rather than nothing!


I doubt they thought the victims wouldn't get anything. More like if Travis Scott lost he has the money to waste on endless appeals and it could be a years long process. The lawyers would rather talk their clients into taking a settlement so they can get their cut now.


----------



## uhpharm01

Kylie Jenner & Travis Scott Selling Beverly Hills Mansion For $22M
					

Kylie Jenner and Travis Scott are making money moves ... they're unloading their Beverly Hills mansion and they're looking to make quite the profit.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## bag-princess

uhpharm01 said:


> Kylie Jenner & Travis Scott Selling Beverly Hills Mansion For $22M
> 
> 
> Kylie Jenner and Travis Scott are making money moves ... they're unloading their Beverly Hills mansion and they're looking to make quite the profit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com




i love it!  wish it was on MDL with the altman brothers


----------



## uhpharm01

Kendall Jenner Settles 818 Tequila Lawsuit with Tequila 512
					

Kendall Jenner does not have to change her area code in hawking her tequila brand, because she's just settled the lawsuit that had her booze on the rocks.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## LittleStar88

Kendall Jenner And Devin Booker Reportedly Break Up Over Busy Schedules
					

Kendall Jenner and Devin Booker reportedly split up over their busy schedules.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## TC1

^^ LOL and I'm sure it has nothing to do with the fact that he's been on Raya for months. The K's just don't learn...


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> ^^ LOL and I'm sure it has nothing to do with the fact that he's been on Raya for months. The K's just don't learn...



you know it’s always something else because they don’t want anyone to dare think a man wouldn’t want one of the!


----------



## TC1

I've been watching the new season of The K's. Every time they film with Kendall she speaks about something ridiculous and has the personality of a crouton.


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> I've been watching the new season of The K's. Every time they film with Kendall she speaks about something ridiculous and has the personality of a crouton.



she has always been like that! Until she gets mad and starts using a couple of curse word! and it always was funny to me how they acted afraid of her when that happened - like when a mentally unstable person that you aren’t sure of what they may do.  she’s not interesting at all!


----------



## lanasyogamama

All Kendall’s relationships seem fake.


----------



## Sferics

lanasyogamama said:


> All Kendall’s relationships seem fake.


I think she's into girls.


----------

